# تأملات وحكم



## fauzi (26 مايو 2010)

*تأملات وحكم 


1 -الايمان القوي
يحلق النسر في الفضاء ، فلا يبالي ما تحته إن كان نهرًا صغيرًا أو بحرًا كبيرًا ، وهكذا الايمان .


2- إيمان.. تهوُّر
في الغالب هنالك شعرة واحدة تفصل بين الإيمان والتّهور. قد يقدم أحدنا على خطوة ما, فيتّضح لاحقا أنها كانت في الحقيقة بالايمان , فيما يقدم آخر عليها, فإذا بالنتائج تُظهر أنها خطوة تهور! ففي الحالة الاولى , الله هو من أمر بالخطوة, أما في الثانية, فقد يكون وراءها محفزات كثيرة ما عدا الله .



3 - الايمان والثقة
الايمان ان تثق بما لا تراه ، ومكافأة هذا الايمان ، ان ترى ما وثقت به.



4 - التصرف عند حضور المتسلط
"ان صعدت عليك روح المتسلط لا تترك مكانك لان الهدوء يسكن خطايا عظيمة." (جامعة 10: 4)



5 - محبة الله تتجلى في ثلاث امور
حبّ الله يتجلّى لكَ في ثلاثة أمور، تذكّرها دائماً ، وردِّدها باستمرار : إرادته الخير لكَ لأنّه إلهٌ محبّ ومعرفته ما هو لخيركَ لأنّه إلهٌ حكيم وقدرته على إعطائكَ هذا الخير لأنّه إلهٌ قدير .


6 - الايمان يطرح الخوف
تقول كلمة الله ان الايمان يطرح الخوف الى خارج . أن كان أيمانك لا يحررك من المخاوف ولا يمنحك السلام ، ليس هذا هو الايمان الصحيح الذي انت بحاجة اليه .



7 اذكر خالقك في ايام شبابك
"فاذكر خالقك في ايام شبابك قبل ان تأتي ايام الشر او تجيء السنون اذا تقول ليس لي فيها سرور."
(جامعة 12: 1) .



8 – "ان كان احدكم تعوزه حكمة فليطلب من الله الذي يعطي الجميع بسخاء و لا يعير فسيعطى له" (يعقوب 1: 5) .



9 –" من يسد اذنيه عن صراخ المسكين فهو ايضا يصرخ ولا يستجاب " ( امثال 21 : 13 ) .


10 - ان الصلاة هي اقوى قوة في عالم اليوم .


11 - شـروق وغـروب
لا تدع اليأس يستولي عليك ، انظر الى حيث تشرق الشمس كل فجر جديد ، لتتعلم الدرس الذي أراد الله للناس أن يتعلموه .. ان الغروب لا يحول دون شروق مرة أخرى في كل صبح جديد .



12 - تجنب الخطايا
بالإمكان تجنب اكثر الخطايا, اذا ما تجنبنا المواقف التي تقود الى الخطيئة.



13 - إذا جعلت توكلك على اللَّـه فإنه يُخلِّصك مِــن جميــع شـدائـدك (القديس الأنبا باخوميوس)



14 - تمسك بالصلاة تضمن الخلاص ( أبونا ميخائيل البحيرى )


14 - - إن نجح هؤلاء الذين يكرهونك .. بجعلك تكرههم فهم ربحوا عليك  .
"واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم و صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم و يطردونكم" ( متى 5 : 44 ) .



15 - أن الرجل لن يكون أكثر رجولية إلا عندما يَحني رُكَبَتيه أمام الرب.


16 - استخدام قوة الصلاة :
في هذا العصر المتقدم ، تعلمنا ان نستخدم كل قوة وكل طاقة في الطبيعة لانارة مدننا، واشغال محركاتنا ، ودفع آلياتنا، والى ما هنالك. لكن قلة قليلة منا تعلم استخدام قوة الصلاة في حياتنا. (بلي غراهم)



17 - خير الانسان
خير للإنسان أن يكون بلا رأس كيوحنا المعمدان من أن يكون بلا ضمير كهيرودس .



18 - العاطفة والعاصفة
الاستسلام للعاطفة كالاستسلام للعاصفة - يقود الإنسان حيث لا يشاء.
"سلم للرب طريقك و اتكل عليه و هو يجري"
(مزمور 37: 5)



19 - النعمة المجانية
النعمة لا يحصل عليها الانسان عن طريق الشراء او لانه يستحقها, النعمة هي عطية مجانية من الله للبشر .



20 - ان كانت لديك الرغبة والشغف ان تعمل شيئا ما , واذا كانت ارادة الرب , فسوف تحققها بالوقت المناسب . فنحن  كبشر نضع حدود على انفسنا بشكل مستمر وبدون اى سبب, والاسوأ من هذا هو وضع حدود لعمل الله القادر على كل شيء .



21 - احذر الحلول البشرية :
عندما يطول الأنتظار ويتسرب الإحباط اليك ، لا تتسرع وتندفع إلى حلول سريعة بشرية ، فقد تحل المشكلة بمشكلة اكبر .  ولكن انتظر خلاص الرب ...
يا رب اشفني من الإحباط واملأ قلبي بالرجاء من جديد .



22 - خطاياي!؟ :
فى كل التجارب التى تأتى عليك . لا تلم إنسان ولكن لُم نفسك قائلا : أنه من أجل خطاياى لحقتنى هذه .


23 – الاعتراف :
الاعتراف بالذنب لا يجعل الانسان اقل قيمة .



24 - رائع بل الاروع :
رائع : مراعاة ظروف الآخرين وعدم إساءة الظن في أخطائهم .
 الأروع :أن تسامحهم ولا تتصيد الأخطاء وترد السيئة بالحسنة سترى الخير كله .



25 - اذكر دائما ضعفك امام الله لكى تنجو من الفخاخ المنصوبة لا تدن احدا لا بالقلب ولا بالكلام .
 ( البابا كيرلس)



26 - الحياة للمسيح :
عش وكأن المسيح مات بالامس ، وقام اليوم ، وسيأتي غداً.



26 –" في قلب الانسان افكار كثيرة لكن مشورة الرب هي تثبت ." ( ام 19 : 21 ) .



27 - سر الحياة هو أن نتّكل على الله ونثق به ونؤمن بعنايته الإلهيّة لنا ونرضى بمشيئته ، لأن مشيئته هي الخلاص لنا كيفما كانت. "لتكن مشيئتك" آمين .


28 - الله لا يحبنا لاننا ذا قيمة , بل اننا ذا قيمة لان الله يحبنا .



29- الله لا يستجيب كل طلباتنا , لكنه يحقق كل وعوده .



30 - الصلاة هي أهم شيء يجب على المؤمن أن يفعله .



31 - أن كل عمل ولو صغير في الأيام العادية يشكّل الشخصية ، ولذلك ما يعمله الإنسان في الغرف السريّة سيصرخ يوماً من على أسطُح المنازل...
 لا يمكن لأحد أن يقترف خطية ويتهرّب منها. لا يمكن الهروب من نتائج الخطية ومرارتها الشديدة . ربما تبدو الخطية كقِط غير مؤذٍ لكنها في النهاية أسدٌ مفترس .
لأَنَّ مَنْ يَزْرَعُ لِجَسَدهِ فَمِنَ الْجَسَدِ يَحْصُدُ فَسَاداً.» (غلاطية8:6)

32 - ثمر الايمان :
لا يمكنك ان تجني ثمر الايمان في حياتك من الاعمال الصالحة قبل ان تزرع اولاً في قلبك بذرة الايمان الحي لكي تنمو ثم تثمر .



33 - هناك الكثير من المؤمنين اليوم ممن يدعون صغائرَ الأمور تنغّص عليهم عيشهم . هل يباركك الله يا صديقي ؟ إذاً، لا تهتمَّ بشيء . أنا أعرف أن الأمور قد تبدو صعبة ، والمضايقين أكثرية ولكن تأكد بأن الله في صفك ، وعش فوق المضايقات الصغيرة واخدم الرب بقلب متشجع .


34 - نسمع اليوم الكثيرين يرغبون في الحياة الكريمة فيتجهون الى الماديات ظناً منهم أنها الوسيلة الصحيحة لحياةٍ كريمة . ولكن لا ، هذه لا تنفع . الأساسُ الوحيد لحياة كريمة هو العلاقة الشخصية مع الله ، العلاقة الصحيحة معه .*


----------



## النهيسى (27 مايو 2010)

*
شكرا

 للموضوع الجميل

جدا جدا جدا
 الرب يبارككم*


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2010)

*



			28 - الله لا يحبنا لاننا ذا قيمة , بل اننا ذا قيمة لان الله يحبنا .



29- الله لا يستجيب كل طلباتنا , لكنه يحقق كل وعوده .



30 - الصلاة هي أهم شيء يجب على المؤمن أن يفعله .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
تاملات جميلة فوزى
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
ينقل للمسيحى الكتابى*​


----------



## العراقيه (28 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا اخي ربنا يباك حياتك


----------



## عادل نسيم (28 مايو 2010)

_ أخي قوزى _
_شكراً علي موضوع تأملات وحكم ... بارك الرب في مجهودك وعوضك بمحبته_


----------



## fauzi (30 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> شكرا
> 
> للموضوع الجميل
> ...


*شكرا النهيسي
الرب يباركك*


----------



## fauzi (30 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> ​*
> تاملات جميلة فوزى
> ربنا يفرح قلبك
> ينقل للمسيحى الكتابى*​


*شكرا happy angel
الرب يباركك*


----------



## fauzi (30 مايو 2010)

العراقيه قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا اخي ربنا يباك حياتك



*شكرا العراقيه
الرب يباركك*


----------



## fauzi (30 مايو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _ أخي قوزى _
> _شكراً علي موضوع تأملات وحكم ... بارك الرب في مجهودك وعوضك بمحبته_


*شكرا عادل نسيم
الرب يباركك*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 مايو 2010)

*26 - الحياة للمسيح :
عش وكأن المسيح مات بالامس ، وقام اليوم ، وسيأتي غداً.

**جميل جدا التعبير دة
شكرا للموضوع
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## fauzi (2 يونيو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *26 - الحياة للمسيح :
> عش وكأن المسيح مات بالامس ، وقام اليوم ، وسيأتي غداً.
> 
> **جميل جدا التعبير دة
> ...



*شكرا Kerlos-love-Jesus
الرب يباركك*


----------



## fauzi (22 يونيو 2010)

35– الصلاة تعين في التجارب :
 يمكن للشيطان ان يسيّج حولنا بالتجارب من كل ناحية فيقيم حولنا اربعة حوائط ولا يدع باباً ولا شباكا ولا منفذ فيه ولكن امرا واحدا لا يستطيع ان يعمله هو انه لا يقدر ان يضع لبناءه سقفا يمنع اتصالنا بالسماء واذ نرفع وجوهنا الى فوق نجد السماء مفتوحة هذا هو المنفذ المبارك لنفوسنا في كل تجارب الحياة .

36– ان الذي يعيش بالايمان يقبل كل شيء يسمح به الله في الحياة فيشكر كل حين وعلى كل شيء سواء احس برغبة في ذلك ام لا 

37- لا تستطيع ان تنال خلاصا ان كنت لا تؤمن بوجود مخلّص .

38- تقول كلمة الله ان الايمان يحررك من الخوف ، ان كان ايمانك لا يحررك من المخاوف ، ولا يمنحك السلام  ليس هذا الايمان الصحيح الذي انت بحاجة اليه .

39– ان الشخص الذي يجثو امام الله في كل يوم سوف يستطيع ان يقف امام اي انسان بدون خوف .

40– ان صرف الوقت الطويل على ركبنا للصلاة يجعلنا نقف بصمود امام تجارب الحياة وصعوباتها .

41– اذهب بانتظام الى الكنيسة ولا تنتظر الى ذلك اليوم الذي فيه ستدخلها محمولاًً من ستة رجال اقوياء وموضوعاًً في صندوق خشبي جميل . 

42– لا يمكننا ولا يجوز لنا ان نغيّر رسالة الله بل يجب علينا ان نتغير نحن بحسب هذه الرسالة .

43– جميل جدا ان تقتني الكتاب المقدس لكن حذار من ان تفقد رونقه وجماله كمية الغبار المتراكم عليه بسبب قلة استخدامه .

44- انتبه لا تسمح للشيطان ابدا ان يركب في عربة حياتك لانه سرعان ما يصبح خلف المقود فيسير بك الى الهلاك .

45– ان صيادي السمك يصطادون للموت والهلاك اما صيادي النفوس فيصطادون للخلاص وللحياة .

46– لا نظن بأن الله يفتش على الشخص الحاضر والجاهز لكي يدعوه لخدمته لكن الواقع انه يجهز ويحضّر كل من يدعوهم لخدمته  .

47– قد تسبب صعوبات الحياة ومشاكلها تجعيدات كثيرة على وجوهنا خاصة بسبب التقطيب المتتالي للجبين لكننا اذا كنا نعاين الله بالايمان ونتمتع بمحضره بالصلاة فسوف تختفي هذه التجعدات .

48– هناك وصفات وممارسات يومية تساعد على التمتع بالصحة والنشاط اما الوصفة القديمة والفعالة للتمتع بالصحة الروحية فهي صلي دوما واقرأ الكتاب تنمو في الايمان .

49- يقال بان المشي هو رياضة نافعة جدا للصحة لكن هناك انفع من ذلك وهو المشي يوميا مع الله كما فعل اخنوخ الصدّيق قديما اذ يقول عنه الكتاب بانه سار مع الله .

50– كثيرون عندهم الرغبة لكي يخدموا الله لكن المشكلة انهم يريدون ان يكون عملهم المناظرة والاشراف على العمال الآخرين .


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

*

موضوع رائع يا قوزي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2010)

تأملات راااااااااائعه 
شكرا على التأملات​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fauzi (27 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> موضوع رائع يا قوزي
> 
> ...



شكرا  كليمو
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (27 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> تأملات راااااااااائعه
> شكرا على التأملات​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*شكرا kokoman
الرب يباركك*


----------



## fauzi (1 يوليو 2010)

51- الله يعطي كل عصفور طعامه لكنه لا يرمي هذا الطعام في عشه .

52- الذي يخسر اموالا يخسر كثيرا والذي يخسر اصدقاء يخسر اكثر ، اما الذي يخسر الايمان فيخسر كل شيء .

53- من يكتم خطاياه لا ينجح ومن يقر بها ويتركها يُرحم .

54– من علامات الايمان الحقيقي ان لا يستسلم صاحبه للخطية حتى ولوكان العدو عند الباب .

55– الخطية تحيط بنا فنراها عن يميننا وعن يسارنا لكن العين الناظرة الى فوق تنجو من السقوط فيها .

56– كثيرن يعترفون بخطاياهم بالشفاه ثم يحكمون عليها بانها شر مميت ومع ذلك لا يتركوها ، أما الاعتراف الحقيقي بالخطية  فهو المصحوب بهجرها ونسيانها .

57– يمكن ان يسترد المرء ما استدانه من ذهب لكنه يموت قبل ان يستطيع وفاء دين المحبة .

58– من يحب كثيراً ، يغفر كثيراً .

59– توكّل على الرب بكل قلبك وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد .

60 - ان ما ندعوه ظروفاً أو صدفاً هو  بالواقع ترتيبات الهية منظمة ومحكمة ، لذا كلمة الله تعلمنا ان نصلي بلا ملل وبدون انقطاع كي تعلم طلباتنا لدى الله . تعلّم ان صلاة البار تقتدر كثير في فعلها .

  61 - ان للصلاة فاعلية قوية وعملٌ تغييريٌ عظيمٌ في حياتنا  وفي حياة من نصلي لأجلهم لأنها القناة التي من خلالها يرسل الله بركاته وبواسطتها ننفذ خطته المباركة قي حياة البشر .

62 - ان للصلاة عملاً خفياً وقوياً لا تضاهيها أية قوة في هذا العالم . 

63 – ان المعجزات لا تباع وأن كانت فرضاً تباع فلا أحد يستطيع أن يشتريها لكن المعجزات تمنح مجاناً لمن يمد يد الأيمان الى الاله الحي القادر على كل شيء الذي لا يعسر عليه أمر .

64– قال الرب يسوع لتلاميذه : "أسهروا وصلّوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة " ( مر 14 : 38 ) لا شك اننا جميعا معرّضون لتجارب الحياة ، لكن صلاتنا الدائمة أن لا نقع في فخاخ أبليس بقوة الرب ومعونته . 

65– كلنا يعلم ان المحبة هي تاج الفضائل وهي الاساس لكل الفضائل المسيحية الاخرى لذا نجد الكتاب المقدس يعلّم كثيرا عن وجوب المحبة وعن عملها المبارك في حياة الافراد والعائلات والمجتمعات . ويتكلم الرسول بولس في رسالته الى كورنثوس الاصحاح 13 عن المحبة كثيرا ويختمها بقوله " اما الان فيثبت الايمان و الرجاء و المحبة هذه الثلاثة و لكن اعظمهن المحبة " ( 1 كو 13 : 13 ) .ويقول الرسول يوحنا " ومن لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله محبة " ( 1 يوحنا 4 : 8 )


----------



## fauzi (8 يوليو 2010)

66 -  واظب على الصلاة كي تبطل خطط العدو .

67 – ان كنت تؤمن بالكتاب المقدس فعليك أن تقرأه وأن تتأمل بكل كلمة مدونة على صفحاته المباركة .

68 – هنالك الكثير من الناس الذين يدافعون عن الكتاب المقدس وعن الايمان المسيحي ، لكن مع الأسف لا يقرأون الكتاب وبالتالي لا يستطيعون أن يمارسوا تعاليمه ومبادئه السامية .

 69– هنالك من يفتخر بأن مكتبته تحتوي على الكتاب المقدس ، وهنالك من يقبّله بكل احترام أو يضعه تحت وسادته . دعني اسألك ان كانت لديك تذكرة سفر الى مكان معين ، هل يفيدك وجودها في مكتبتك ؟ أو تحت وسادتك ؟ أم عليك أن تعرف تماماً محتوياتها وتفاصيلها وتستخدمها لكي تصل بك الى المكان المقصود . هذا تماما ما يجب أن تفعله بالكتاب المقدس لكي تصل الى السماء .

70- احد دوافع عدم قبول النفس هو المقارنة مع الآخرين . تذكر ان الله وضع فى كل خليقة من خلائقة موهبة متميزة  .

71- "لو زُجّ بي في السجن وسُمح لي أن آخذ كتاباً واحداً لاخترت الكتاب المقدس".( جيتيه – شاعر ألماني)

72- الكتاب المقدس ليس تحفة أثرية ، أو كتاباً عصرياً ، بل كتاباً خالداً". – لوثر

73- هل تبذل وقتاً لقراءة الكتاب المقدس؟
هل تبذل وقتاً لخلاص نفسك؟
هل تبذل وقتاً للصلاة  ؟
الحياة قصيرة .
الأيام تمرّ بسرعة كشريط سينمائي : 
- صغير جداً                                                                                
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- طائش جداً                          
- واثق بنفسك جداً




- مسرور جداً
- مشغول جداً 
- قلق جداً                            
- هرم جداً
ساعتك قد وافتك سريعاً جداً


----------



## fauzi (24 يوليو 2010)

74 - البعض من الناس يعلمون حقيقة ان الله يحب كل الناس ولكنهم يعانون فى صعوبة إدراكهم بان الله يحبهم شخصيا .


75 - اعلم أن  الكراهية هي لغة الضعفاء والحب هو لغة الأقوياء . 
المحبة اقوى من الكراهية . المحبة هي لغة الأقوياء . لأن محبة الأعداء تحتاج إلى قوة من الله لنحبهم . نحن نشكر الله لأن هذه المحبة وهذه القوة بداخلنا انسكبت فى قلوبنا بالروح القدس (رومية 5: 5)
" لان محبة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا "

76 - الكذب من الشّيطان لأنّ الشّيطان هو الكذّاب وأبو الكذّاب. فكلّ مَن يكذب كان الشّيطان المتكلّم فيه 


77 - لا حياد في عبادة الله ، فأما أنت تؤمن بالله وتعيش حسب وصاياه فتحصل على جواز مرور ( باسبور ) يأخذك الى السماء . وأما لا تؤمن وتسعى لاشباع شهواتك فتحصل على جواز مرور ( باسبور ) يأخذك الى جهنم . 

78 - من يعيش حسب مشيئة الله يحصل على قلب نقي مليء بالفرح والسلام . 

79 - لنلاقي بعضنا البعض دائما بأبتسامة ، لأن الأبتسامة هي بدء المحبة ( الأم تريزا ) . 

80 -   من لا يحب لم يعرف الله لأن الله محبة  ( يوحنا 4 : 8 ) .

81 - تمتع بسلام
ترى من الممسك بزمام الأمور في حياتك هل أنت أم هل هو الرب ؟
على كل مؤمن أن يسلم بإرادته زمام أمور حياته للروح القدس سامحا له أن يقوده ويرشده. وما أكثر الذين يقولون أن هذا هو شوق قلوبهم ولكن قليلون منا هم الذين يفعلون ذلك. فما هي المشكلة يا ترى  ؟
المشكلة هي أن الجسد يحاول دائما الإمساك بزمام الأمور وهذا ما تؤكده لنا كلمة الله في غلاطية  5: 17 لأن الجسد يشتهي ضد ما للروح فما يريده الجسد يرفضه الروح وما يريده الروح لا يوافق عليه الجسد . " لان الجسد يشتهي ضد الروح و الروح ضد الجسد و هذان يقاوم احدهما الاخر حتى تفعلون ما لا تريدون "


----------



## fauzi (17 أغسطس 2010)

82 - عندما يكون الله معك ، فأنت لست فقيراً.

83 - لك أن تثق من جهة الغد إذا كنت تسير مع الله اليوم .

84 - ليس الله مديناً لنا بشيء ، بل نحنُ مدينون له بكلِّ شيء .

85 - لكي تكسر قبضة الخطيَّة ، ضع نفسك في يدِ الله .

86 - في ضوء كلام المسيح الباهر، تبدو حكمة العالم ظلَّ عابر .

87 - الله يتكلَّم بكلمته المقدَّسة ، فتأنَّى مُصغياً إلى ما يقوله .

88 - خير سلاحٍ تستخدمه ضدَّ عدوِّك هو المحبَّة .

89 - حضور الضيق لا يعني غياب أسمى صديق (الربّ) .

90 - كي تنال الحريَّة الحقيقيَّة ، سلِّمِ المسيحَ نفسك خاضعاً . 

91 - افتح كتابك المقدّس مصلِّياً ، واقرأه منتبهاً ، ثمّ أطِعه مبتهجاً.

92 - إذا كنتَ مؤمناً بأنَّ الله معك ، فلا يهمُّ من يكون عليك .

93 - أ تُواجه مشكلةً اليوم ؟ أُصرخ إلى الربّ . ولك أن تتيقَّن بأنَّه يُصغي ويسمع .
لا تَبعد معونة الله عنَّا إلاَّ مسافةَ صلاة .

94 - لأنَّ المسيح قد يرجع في أيِّ وقت ، ينبغي لنا أن نكون مستعدِّين كلَّ وقت .

95 - الكتاب المقدّس يدلُّ المؤمن دائماً على الاتِّجاه الصحيح .


96 - صلاة : يا رب ، هَبني حكمةً لأعرف كيف أُصلِّي لأجل الآخرين ، بلطفٍ لا بانتقاد ، بمحبَّة لا بغضب ، بنعمة لا بدينونة . آمين .

97 - كي تُحسن تعليم أولادك ، تقبَّل تعليم الله لك .


----------



## besm alslib (17 أغسطس 2010)

55– الخطية تحيط بنا فنراها عن يميننا وعن يسارنا لكن العين الناظرة الى فوق تنجو من السقوط فيها .

 90 - كي تنال الحريَّة الحقيقيَّة ، سلِّمِ المسيحَ نفسك خاضعاً . 



*تاملات وحكم قمه في الروعه *

*شكرا على الموضوع الرائع *

*الرب يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## fauzi (20 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> 55– الخطية تحيط بنا فنراها عن يميننا وعن يسارنا لكن العين الناظرة الى فوق تنجو من السقوط فيها .
> 
> 90 - كي تنال الحريَّة الحقيقيَّة ، سلِّمِ المسيحَ نفسك خاضعاً .
> 
> ...



شكراً 
الرب يباركك


----------



## فرايم حبيب (21 أغسطس 2010)

*27 - سر الحياة هو أن نتّكل على الله ونثق به ونؤمن بعنايته الإلهيّة لنا ونرضى بمشيئته ، لأن مشيئته هي الخلاص لنا كيفما كانت. "لتكن مشيئتك" آمين .*
*موضوع رائع*


----------



## fauzi (24 أغسطس 2010)

فرايم حبيب قال:


> *27 - سر الحياة هو أن نتّكل على الله ونثق به ونؤمن بعنايته الإلهيّة لنا ونرضى بمشيئته ، لأن مشيئته هي الخلاص لنا كيفما كانت. "لتكن مشيئتك" آمين .*
> *موضوع رائع*


شكرا فرايم حبيب
الرب يباركك


----------



## أسوار (24 أغسطس 2010)

*



7 اذكر خالقك في ايام شبابك
"فاذكر خالقك في ايام شبابك قبل ان تأتي ايام الشر او تجيء السنون اذا تقول ليس لي فيها سرور."
(جامعة 12: 1) 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
رائع

 ..

*​


----------



## سيدغريب القاضي (25 أغسطس 2010)

*قصة أعجبتني كثيراً ( الشاب الغني يسأل يسوع المسيح)*​
في* يوم من الايام تقدم شاب غني الى يسوع المسيح قائلا: ( أيها المعلم الصالح اي صلاح اعمل لاحصل على الحياة الابدية ؟ فاجابه لماذا تسألني عن الصالح؟ واحد هو الصالح.ولكن ,ان اردت ان تدخل الحياة ,فاعمل بالوصايا ) فسأل : أية وصايا ؟ اجابه يسوع ( لا تقتل , لا تزن , لاتسرق , لاتشهد الزور , اكرم اباك وامك , واحب قريبك كنفسك , قال له الشاب هذه كلها عملت بها منذو صغري فماذا ينقصني بعد ؟فاجابه يسوع :ان اردت ان تكون كاملاً: فاذهب وبع كل ماتملك ووزع على الفقراء فيكون لك كنز في السموات وتعالى اتبعني ,فلما سمع الشاب هذا الكلام مضى حزيناً لانه كان صاحب ثروة كبيرة فقال :يسوع لتلاميذه :الحق اقول لكم انه من الصعب على الغني ان يدخل ملكوت السماوات وايضاًاقول ان لاسهل ان يدخل الجمل في ثقب ابرة من ان يدخل الغني ملكوت الله فدهش التلاميذ جداً لما سمعوا ذلك وسألوا اذا من يقدر ان يخلص ؟ فنظر اليهم وقال لهم : هذا مستحيل عند الناس اما عند الله فكل شيئ مستطاع عندئذ قال بطرس هانحن قد تركنا كل شيئ وتبعناك فماذا يكون نصيبنا؟ فاجابهم يسوع الحق اقول لكم انه عندما يجس ابن الانسان لى عرش مجده في زمن التجديد تجلسون انتم الذين تبعتموني على اثني عشر عرشاً لتدينوا اسباط اسرائيل الاثنى عشر فاي من ترك بيوتا او اخوة او اخوات او ابا او اما او اولاداً او اراض من اجل اسمي ينال مائة ضعف ويرث الحياة الابدية ولكن اولون كثيرون يصيرون اخرين واخرون كثيرون يصيرون اولون .*
[font=arial (arabic)]من كتاب [/font]*الانجيل كتاب الحياة متى 19*
*هذا كلام جميل ورائع *
*اسئلة*
*1ـ الا يكفي العمل بالوصايا المذكورة بالنسبة للشاب الغني حتى يصير مؤهلاً للحصول على الحياة الابدية ؟*
*2ــ هل من الضروري ليكون هذا الشاب كاملاً أن يتخلى او يتخلص من كل ماله للفقراء حتى يدرك مايرجوه ؟*
*3ـ اذا تخلص من كل ماله عندئذ سيكون فقيراً فكيف سيعيش وكيف سيواصل حياته ؟*
*ان الحياة لا تستقيم بدون وجود الغني والفقير .*
*ولكن ماهو الخلاص؟*
*يسوع المسيح هو المخلص وهو الطريق الوحيد هكذا قال هو ايضاً: (انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة لا يأتي احد *
*الى الاّب الا بي ) يوحنا 14: 6*​*شكررررررراًجزيلاً*
​


----------



## fauzi (27 أغسطس 2010)

أسوار قال:


> *
> 
> رائع
> 
> ...


شكرا  اسوار
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (27 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا  سيدغريب القاضي
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (27 أغسطس 2010)

98 - كيف تتمتَّع بالسلام والفرح ؟ آمِنْ بالله وبكلمته "  فإذ قد تبررنا بالإيمان لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح " (رومية  5 : 1 )  " وليملأكم إله الرجاء كل سرور وسلام في الإيمان، لتزدادوا في الرجاء بقوة الروح القدس "  ( رومية 15: 13) . 
وعِشْ بقوَّة روح الله " وانما اقول اسلكوا بالروح فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد "  " و اما ثمر الروح فهو محبة فرح سلام طول اناة لطف صلاح ايمان   وداعة تعفف ضد امثال هذه ليس ناموس " (غلاطية 5:  16 و 22 و23) . 
وبمعونة الله ، إفعل دائماً ما هو حقّ  " لأن ليس ملكوت الله أكلا وشربا، بل هو بر وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس  " (رومية 14: 17) .
لا سلام بعيداً عن الله . فتعرّف بالله تختبر السلام .


99 - سرٌّ من أسرار الصلاة الفعّالة هو الصلاة في السرّ .

100 - فكِّر: حين تواجه مشكلةً ما، فإلى أين تتوجَّه أوّلاً ؟   أما سبق أن ساعدتك الصلاة في أوقات الضيق ؟ وكيف استجاب الله صلواتك ؟ .
ينبغي أن تكون الصلاة ردّة فعلنا الأولى ، لا وسيلتنا الأخيرة .



101 - تكون الثروة بَرَكة مضاعفة حين يُشارك الآخرون فيها .


102 - في مواجهة المخاطر، واجِهِ المخاطر بالصلاة .



103 - ما نكسبه يوفِّر لنا معيشتنا ، ولكن ما نعطيه يُغني حياتنا .


104 - يفتح الله باب حكمته للذين يفتحون صفحات كلمته.


105 - مهما كان عمرك وحالتك وظروفك ، فإن كنتَ مؤمناً بالمسيح ، يكونُ الرجاء بالسماء مِلكَ يَدِك .




106 - لنتذكّر أن " ليس سلطان إلاّ من الله ، والسلاطين الكائنة هي مرتّبة من الله " (رومية 1:13).
لا تنسَ حاجة السلطات الحاكمة إلى صلوات المؤمنين .


107 - احتقارنا للناس إهانة لله .


108 - في الهربِ من الله بؤسٌ وعَنَاء ؛ وفي الهربِ إلى الله مغفِرَةٌ وشِفَاء .

109 - نزداد جمالاً كلّما ازددنا تشبُّهاً بالمسيح .

110 - ضَع في المسيح إيمانك ، فيطرد مخاوفك ويوطِّد أمانك .


111 - لا تسمحْ لآرائِكَ الخاصَّة بأن تحُلَّ محلَّّ بشارة الإنجيل السّّارَة .


112 - لكي لا تكون مهموماً من جهة أي شيء ، صلِّ بشأن كل شيء .

113 - الصلاة خطُّ اتصال بالسماء مفتوحٌ دائماً . 



114 - حين يقترب المؤمنون جميعاً إلى المسيح يقتربون بعضهم إلى بعض .


115 - الخطية تعمي النظر، ولكن نعمة الله ترد البصر .


116 - إذا امتلأنا بالكبرياء لا نُبقي مكاناً للحِكمة . 


117 - تبدو لك العوائق ضخمةً حين تُحوِّل نظرَك عن الرّبّ .


----------



## fauzi (29 أغسطس 2010)

118 - إذا لم تقدرْ على التّعبير عن طلباتك بالكلام ، يسمعُ الله أنّاتِ قلبك .



119 - الخلاص مجّاني ، ولكنك لا تحصل عليه ما لم تطلبه .


120 - ما مِن قوَّةٍ أعظم من محبَّة الله .


121 - ما لم نعتمد على قوَّة الله في داخِلنا نستسلم للضّغوطِ حولَنا .


122 - عندما ندرك ان الله يرى كل تصرفاتنا ، ويسمع كل كلماتنا ، ويقرأ كل أفكارنا ، عندها تتغير حياتنا تغيراً جذرياً .

123 - الفقر مع المحبة هو أفضل من الغنى مع البغضة 
" أكلة من البقول حيث تكون المحبة خير من ثور معلوف ومعه بغضة " ( امثال 15 : 17 ) .

124 - الفقر مع السلام هو افضل من الغنى مع الخصام .
" لقمة يابسة ومعها سلامة خير من بيت ملآن ذبائح مع خصام " ( امثال 17 : 1 ) .


125 - الفقر مع الاستقامة هو خير من الغنى مع الاعوجاج 
" الفقير السالك باستقامته خير من معوج الطريق وهو غني " ( امثال 28 : 6 ) . 


126 - لا تضع ثقتك بما تملك من مال أوثروة  ولكن بالله الذي الذي اعطاك ما تملك . 

127 - لقد علمنا الكتاب المقدس ان نفرح مع الفرحين ونبكي مع الباكين . علمنا ليس فقط ان نشارك الآخرين بافراحهم بل بالاحرى نشاركهم دموعهم واحزانهم . قد ينسى الناس ما نقوله لهم في اوقات حزنهم لكنهم لن ينسوا محبتنا ورقة شعورنا تجاههم .


----------



## fauzi (3 سبتمبر 2010)

128 - لا يمكن للمشكلة ان تبقى بلا حل عندما تُسلّم للمسيح .


129 - تذكر ان الذي اشبع الآلاف من البشر بخمسة خبزات وسمكتين صغيرتين ، يستطيع وحده أن يشبعك وأن يملأ كافة احتياجاتك عندما تلجأ اليه . 


130 - كل جديد  تمر عليه الساعات فتعتقه والايام فتمزقه والاسابيع فتهشمه والشهور فتشوهه والاعوام فترققه ، الا شيء واحد قديم و لكنه دائماً جديد ، مرت عليه الايام وكرّت عليه الاعوام وهو هو لا تغيير ولا تبديل ، ليس للمؤثرات الطبيعية عمل فيه ، ولا لتقلبات الدهر سلطان عليه ، ذلك هو الكتاب المقدس .


131 - ليس من كتاب في العالم واجه المقاومة التي واجهت الكتاب المقدس فقد اجتهد القياصرة الرومان بعد صعود المسيح في ملاشاته واستعملت الحكومة الرومانية كل قوتها لافنائه ولكن تلاشت الحكومة وثبت الكتاب . 


132 - الكتاب المقدس جديد في كل حين يطالعه الحكيم فلا ينتهي من حكمته والجاهل فيتعلم الحكمة والخاطىء فيعرف طريق الخلاص ، وهو يمنح الصالح قداسة ويمنح النجس طهارة ، انه الذ واثمن كتاب . 


133 - الكتاب المقدس الدليل الامين الى طريق الحق والحياة ، فهو للمريض دواء وللحزين عزاء وللفقير الغنى الحقيقي .


134 - كم من نفوس غيرها الكتاب المقدس تغييراً عجيباً .


----------



## fauzi (7 سبتمبر 2010)

135 - في آلامك اسرع الى الرب بالصلاة واطلب رحمته وعونه ، وفي آلام الآخرين اسرع اليهم وقدم لهم رحمتك وعونك . افرح مع الفرحين لكن لا تهمل البكاء مع الباكين .


136 - نحن نعيش اليوم في عصر ندعوه عصر السرعة ونظن ان هذا ينطبق على حياتنا الروحية وعلى علاقتنا مع الله ، لكن كلمة الله تعلمنا ان ننتظر ونسلّم لارادة الله التي يقول عنها الرسول بولس انها صالحة ومرضية وكاملة عكس ارادتنا البشرية الناقصة التي كثير ما تكون غير صالحة . " ولا تشاكلوا هذا الدهر، بل تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم ، لتختبروا ما هي إرادة الله الصالحة المرضية الكاملة " ( رومية 12 : 2 ) .


----------



## fauzi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

137 - من أشد أنواع الألم ذلك الألم الناتج من الخوف ؛ الخوف من شيء لم يحدث وقد لا يحدث .  قد تعيش سنين عديدة متألمًا وخائفًا ليس لوجود مشكلة ما في حياتك وإنما خوفًا من حدوث مكروه ما في حياتك .  إنه الخوف من المستقبل .  لذلك قال المسيح «فلا تهتموا للغد. لأن الغد يهتم بما لنفسه . يكفي اليوم شره» (متى 6: 34). ويقول الرسول بولس أيضًا «الأيام شريرة» (أفسس 5: 16) ولكن يوجد ما يشجعنا من مزمور 27 حين يقول «لأنه يخبئني في مظلته في يوم الشر. يسترني بستر خيمته» (مزمور 27: 5).  نعم يوجد يوم الشر، لكننا مطمئنون في يوم الشر .



138 - الرب أكبر من إحباطك .  والرب أعظم من فشلك.
فلا تصدق كلمات إبليس المشككة. ولا تستسلم لمشاعرك المحبطة. 
ولا تعتمد على الواقع والعيان الذي يفشلك . ولا تنظر إلى امكانياتك الشخصية الضعيفة .
ولكن ارفع عينيك بإيمان إلى الرب .  وصدق وعده  لك.  وقل دائماً:  «حَاشَا بَلْ لِيَكُنِ اللهُ صَادِقًا وَكُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ كَاذِبًا» (رومية 3: 4 ) .



139 - كثيراً ما يضغط علينا الاحتياج فنشعر بالإحباط عندما لا يسدد هذا الإحتياج ، أو حين يتأنى الرب في تسديده . 
ولكن لا تدع ضغط الاحتياج يقودك للإحباط .  فالرب سيسدد احتياجك بطريقته ، وفي وقته فانتظر الرب واصبر له . 
الرب غير مسئول عن تحقيق أحلامنا الشخصية ، لكنه مسئول تماماً عن تحقيق خطته ومشيئته في حياتنا.  فالرب لا يحقق أحلامنا ولكنه يسدد احتياجاتنا. 
قد يتأني الرب عن تنفيذ خطته في حياتنا ، في المواعيد التي نريدها نحن ، ولكنه ملتزم بالمواعيد التي يحددها هو.  إذ يعدنا قائلاً:  « صَنَعَ الْكُلَّ حَسَنًا فِي وَقْتِهِ » (جامعة 3: 11).



140 - نرى بعض المؤمنين لهم علاقة بالمؤمنين بالرب ولكن ليس لهم علاقة برب المؤمنين .  أو لهم علاقة بكنيسة الرب وليس لهم علاقة برب الكنيسة ، أو لهم علاقة بخادم للرب وليس لهم علاقة برب هذا الخادم .  وهكذا عندما يتعرضون للإغراءات والشهوات حالاً يعثرون ويسقطون . 
لتكن علاقتك شخصية بالرب ، ودائمة ومستمرة وعميقة معه ، فيحفظك من كل إغراءات الحياة .


141 - أحياناً قد نبدأ بطريقة صحيحة وبحسب فكر الرب ولكن عند منعطفات الحياة ، وأمام إغراءات العالم ؛ نجد انفسنا نأخذ قرارات خاطئة .  قد يكون القرار الأول أو الأصلي صائباً ولكن القرار الثاني أو الفرعي ليس بحسب فكر الرب . لذلك احذر من القرارات الخاطئة. 
ربما قد تأخذ قراراً بالارتباط ليس بحسب فكر الرب ، بدلاً من أن تنتظر الرب ليعطيك فكره ومشيئته من نحوك .  أو تأخذ قراراً بترك العمل الذي يوفر لك وقتاً لنفسك وأسرتك وخدمتك وتتجه نحو عمل آخر يستهلك وقتك ويستنزف صحتك ، وتترك الخدمة التي ائتمنك الرب عليها سعياً وراء مجد بشري أو راحة جسدية او غيرها. 
لذلك دعنا لا نختار لأنفسنا بل ننتظر الرب فهو «يَخْتَارُ لَنَا نَصِيبَنَا» (مزمور47: 4). ودعنا نصلي أكثر وننتظر لكي نختبر إرادة الله الصالحة المرضية الكاملة في حياتنا .



142 - قدم الشكر يومياً على كل ما يصنعه الرب معك وإرجع الفضل دائماً للرب قائلاً «بَارِكِي يَا نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ ، وَلاَ تَنْسَيْ كُلَّ حَسَنَاتِهِ» (مزمور 103: 2) .


143 - اتضع أكثر عندما يعطيك الرب أكثر. «اللهَ يُقَاوِمُ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِينَ، وَأَمَّا الْمُتَوَاضِعُونَ فَيُعْطِيهِمْ نِعْمَةً» (1بطرس 5: 5) 


144 - لا تفتخر على الآخرين ولا تحتقر من هم أقل منك ، ولكن اشكر الرب على ما صنعه معك وصلي لأجل الآخرين .




145 - إن كنت خلال هذه الفترة تمر بظروف صعبة وتشعر أنك تعاني من قرارات خاطئة أخذتها في حياتك ، لا تيأس ولا تفشل وأيضاً لا تعاند ولا تقاوم .  ولكن ثق أن الرب يريدك ويبحث عنك ، فهو يراك وإن كنت لا تراه . 
إنه قريب منك حتى أن كنت تشعر أنه بعيد عنك. 
«مَعَ أَنَّهُ عَنْ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا لَيْسَ بَعِيدًا. لأننَا بِهِ نَحْيَا وَنَتَحَرَّكُ وَنُوجَدُ» (اعمال 17: 27، 28).
إنه يبحث عنك إينما كنت. 
إنه يراك ويبحث عنك.  لا تهرب من الرب بل بالعكس أهرب إلى الرب لأن «اِسْمُ الرَّبِّ بُرْجٌ حَصِينٌ ، يَرْكُضُ إِلَيْهِ الصِّدِّيقُ وَيَتَمَنَّعُ» (امثال 18: 10) .


----------



## fauzi (10 سبتمبر 2010)

146 - تعلّم أن تختبر حضورالرب معك كل يوم ، وطوال اليوم .  وليكن شعارك دائمًا «جعلت الرب أمامي في كل حين لأنه عن يميني فلا أتزعزع» (مزمور16: 8) .


 -147  احذر من أن تربط حياتك الروحية وسلامك بشخص معين ، ولا تتكل على ذراع البشر، لكي لا تنهار عندما يتركك أو تفقده ، بل اتكل على الرب الذي لا يتركك ولا يهملك .


148 - لاتحيا وحيدًا، تعلّم أن تكون لك شركة مع الذين يدعون الله من قلب نقي .  فالرب يضمك إليه ، ولكنه أيضًا يضمّك إلى جسده الذي هو الكنيسة .



149 - ذكِّر نفسك في كل موقف أن الرب معك ، مثلما فعل إليشع ، الذي كان شعاره دائمًا «حي هو الرب الذي أنا واقف أمامه» (2ملوك5: 16)



150 - تعلّم الاتكال على الرب في كل صغيرة وكبيرة في حياتك.  ولا تخرج من بيتك لتواجه ضغوط يومك بمفردك .




151 - هناك من يسكنون في قصور فخمة حصينة ، ولكنهم لا يتمتعون بالطمأنينة . 
وهناك من يسكنون في أكواخ بسيطة لكنهم يتمتعون بالأمن والسكينة ؛ لأن «الساكن في ستر العلي في ظل القدير يبيت» مزمور 91 : 1 ) .




152 - أرفض حلول العالم السريعة لمشاكلك وأنتظر مشيئة الرب لحياتك حتى وأن توانت.  وثق أن الرب سيعينك على الانتظار، وسيكرمك ويكافئك على أنتظاره .  لأنه وعد قائلاً:  «حَاشَا لِي فَإِنِّي أُكْرِمُ الَّذِينَ يُكْرِمُونَنِي »  (1 صموئيل 2: 30).





153 - ابحث عن المواعيد الإلهية.  والهج بها قلبيًا وذهنيًا طوال اليوم .  ولا تسمح للعدو أو للبشر أن يسلبوك أفراحك وقوَّتك ، بل خبّئ الكلمة في قلبك.



154 - انتظر الرب واصبر له في استجابة صلواتك ، فربما يتأنى الرب في رده عليك ، لكنه لن يتباطأ بل يقينًا سيُسرع به في وقته (إشعياء60: 22) .


155 - وَحِّد رأيك بالاتكال على الرب ، فلا تتكل على نفسك أو على غيرك .  ولا تكن ذو رأيين ، لأن ذو الرأي الممكَّن يحفظه الرب سالمًا لأنه عليه متوكل (إشعياء26: 3) .


156 - ثق أن وقت انتظار الرب ليس وقتًا ضائعًا ، بل هو وقت للتعليم وللتدريب .  فتعلّم من الانتظار وأثناء الانتظار .



157	-  صـلاة :
يا رب انزع كل الشوائب من حياتي ونقيني .
يا رب شجِّعني بقوة في نفسي لأتحمَّل مسئولياتي وأواجه ضغوط حياتي .
يا رب اعطني أن لا أخاف من شيء ، فأنت تحفظ دخولي وخروجي وتحفظني من كل شر .
دعني أهتف من القلب : أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني .


----------



## fauzi (25 سبتمبر 2010)

158 - إنَّ كلمة الله وحدها تستطيع أن تحميَ أيَّ واحدٍ منّا من أن يقول للشرِّ خيراً ، وللخير شرّاً " ويل للقائلين للشر خيرا و للخير شرا الجاعلين الظلام نورا و النور ظلاما الجاعلين المر حلوا و الحلو مرا " (إشعياء 5: 20) .


159 - هل يعتني الله بنا ؟
 انّ الذي ذكر دم هابيل في الأرض ، ونوح في الفلك ، وهاجر في البرية، وايوب في الرماد، وموسى في السفط ، وداود في الكهف ، ويونان في جوف الحوت ، ودانيال في جب الاسود ، ولعازر في الاكفان ، وبطرس في السجن ، وبولس في العاصفة ، لن ينسى واحدا ممن يحبونه ويعتمدون عليه . نعم إن الله يعتني بنا . انه يعتني بالذين يثقون به جاعلا كل الاشياء تعمل معا لخيرهم .



160 - ليس يونان وحده ابتلعه الحوت. كثيرون ابتلعهم حوت الخطية ، حوت الشهوة ، حوت المال ، حوت الشهرة ، حوت الذات ، حوت الشيطان ، حوت العالم .


161 - يكفيني عزاء أن يسوع هو مخلّصي وصديقي . فلن أبالي ولو تخلى عني كل الأخوة والأصدقاء .




162 - خادم الرب يجب أن يكون : وقوراً وصبوراً وجسوراً وغيوراً . 



163 - قد يستطيع العالم أن يمنعك عن البشارة وأن يمنعك عن قراءة الكتاب وأن يمنعك عن الحركة لكنه لا يستطيع أن يمنعك عن الصلاة .



164 - الصلاة لا تعرف حدوداً أو سدوداً . إنها تدخل إلى كل مكان وتفعل في كل زمان . 


165 - أكثر شيء نحتاجه هو الصلاة . وأقل شيء نمارسه هو الصلاة .


166 - كل عمل بلا صلاة هو حركة بلا بركة .


----------



## eng.michael (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسي علي التاملات الجميله 
تسلم ايدك 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (3 أكتوبر 2010)

eng.michael قال:


> شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك


شكرا  eng.michael 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (3 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ميرسي علي التاملات الجميله
> تسلم ايدك
> الرب يباركك


شكرا  mero_engel 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (4 أكتوبر 2010)

167 - في الكتاب المقدس :
 خلاص للخاطئ ، فرح  للحزين ، إيمان للمشكك ، شفاء للمريض ،  راحة للمتعب .


168 - إذا أردت أن تكون سعيداً فاتكل على الرب في معيشتك وإقامتك وعملك ومسيرتك واختيار شريكة حياتك .



169 - لا يهم عدد الخطايا التي ارتكبتها ، أو بشاعة سلوكك في الماضي . قد تكون عند حافة الجحيم ، لكن الله يحبك ويشدك إليه برُبُط محبته . إن قداسته تشمئز من خطاياك وتكرهها ، غير أن محبته ، تحيط بك وتسعى في خلاصك .


170 - إن كلمة الله أو بشارة الخلاص التي تُنشر كل يوم ، عن طريق الوعظ ، ووسائل الإعلام المختلفة ، لن ترجع فارغة ، بل تعمل عملها في قلوب الكثيرين من البشر. وهو الذي تأكد صحته في العقود الأخيرة عندما أثمرت كلمة الله ، في قلوب أناس كنّا نظن أنه من المستحيل عليهم أن يقبلوا نعمة الله المخلّصة. ولهذا علينا أن نثق أن كلمة الله تعمل عملها في قلوب الكثيرين هذه الأيام ، حتى وإن كنّا لا نلاحظها 
 : "لأَنَّهُ كَمَا يَنْزِلُ الْمَطَرُ وَالثَّلْجُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ يَرْجِعَانِ إِلَى هُنَاكَ ، بَلْ يُرْوِيَانِ الأَرْضَ وَيَجْعَلاَنِهَا تَلِدُ وَتُنْبِتُ وَتُعْطِي زَرْعًا لِلزَّارِعِ وَخُبْزًا لِلآكِلِ ، هكَذَا تَكُونُ كَلِمَتِي الَّتِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِي . لاَ تَرْجعُ إِلَيَّ فَارِغَةً ، بَلْ تَعْمَلُ مَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ وَتَنْجَحُ فِي مَا أَرْسَلْتُهَا لَهُ" (إشعياء 10:55-11) .



171 - ما أسعد مَن يُصادق شخصًا يتمتّع بروح المرح - دون الهزل - وبالقدرة على إطلاق ابتسامته حتى في أثناء اجتياز الضِّيق ، أو حتّى حينما تسير الأمور لا كما تشتهي سفينة النّفس في البحار غير المستقرة لهذه الحياة ! فالسّوداويّة هي اللاّسعادة وغياب الرّجاء ، والتّشكِّي مجلبة للبؤس ؛ أمّا مَن ارتبط بالمسيح الفادي الحي الممجّد ، فله الأعظم من أسباب السّعادة والابتهاج :" فرَحًا أفرح بالرّب. تبتهج نفسي بإلهي ، لأنه ألبسني ثياب الخلاص ، كساني رداء البر..." (إشعياء10:61).


----------



## fauzi (11 أكتوبر 2010)

172 - الصلاة هي أمّ كلّ الفضائل . (مار افرام السرياني ) .


173 - ليتنا عندَ النهوض من النوم ننظُر إلى الصليب بدل المرآة. (الطوباوي الأب يعقوب الحداد الكبوشي)


174 - إننا لا ندان من أجل تحرّك الأفكار والصور فينا، بل نجد نعمة إذا لم نوافقها وقاتلنا ضدها. (مار اسحق السرياني) .


  175 -    اخدموا الفقراء وزوروهم بروح الايمان كما لو كنتم تزورون سيدنا المسيح . (القديسة اميلي دو رودا) . 


176 - الخوف هو شرّ أشدّ بشاعة من الشر نفسه. (القديس بيّو) . 


177 - لست أخشى إلا أمرًا واحدًا، وهو أن احتفظ بإرادتي، فخذها، لأني أختار كل ما تريده أنت يا رب. (القديسة تيريزيا الطفل يسوع) . 


178 - لا تستمع إلى الشيطان : فهو يسعى دائمًا بعد أن أوقعنا في التجربة ، أن يلقي بنا في حالة من اليأس . (خوري آرس) . 


179 - لا تؤجل إلى الغد ما تستطيع إنجازه اليوم (القديس بيّو) . 


180 - ما أعظم قوة الصلاة ! فكأنها ملكة لها دائمًا حق الدخول على الملك ، وفي وسعها أن تنال كل ما تطلب . (القديسة تيريزيا الطفل يسوع) . 


181 - أظهر أنت علامة نقاوة قلبك بمقابلتك الشر بالخير والبشاشة. (مار اسحق السرياني) . 


182 - إن كنت متواضعًا، لن يؤثر فيك شيء ، لا المديح ولا الإزدراء. (الأم تيريزا دو كالكوتا) . 


183 - علينا أن نهتم بخلاص القريب كما نهتم بخلاص نفوسنا. (القديس يوحنا فم الذهب) . 


184 - الأسرة التي تجتمع لتصلّي تظلّ متّحدة. (الأم تيريزا دو كالكوتا) .


----------



## fauzi (14 أكتوبر 2010)

185 - الخطية تستنزفنا

"ارجعوا إلى الربّ. قولوا له: {ارفع كلَّ إثم ، واقبل حسناً}" (هوشع 14: 2) .
الخطيَّة تُوهِنُنا، إذ تستنزف القوَّة التي يُعطينا الله إيَّاها. فنصير عاجزين وضعفاء روحيّاً، لكنَّنا غالباً ما نتصوَّر أنَّنا أقوياء كحالِنا دائماً.
ذلك هو خداع الخطيَّة. فبالتدريج ننحرف بعيداً عن الله. ونفقد الرغبة في قضاء خلوةٍ معه في الصلاة وقراءة الكلمة.
ويحملنا تيّار العالم فيجرفنا بعيداً عن إخوتنا وتأثيرات التقوى . ثمّ نغوص في الخطيَّة ، وتظهر حالتنا الواهنة التي يُرثى لها، لعيون الجميع ما عدا عيوننا نحن .
تحضُرني صورة "شمشون"، ذلك الرَّجُل الخارق القوّة الذي أسند رأسه في حضن الخطيَّة ، ثمَّ نهض من نومه وقال: «أخرج حسب كلَّ مرَّة وأنتفض » (قضاة 16: 20). ولكنَّه لم يعلم أنَّ الربَّ قد أخذ منه قوَّته.
وبعد سنين عديدة ، واجه النبيُّ "هوشع" بني إسرائيل وقال لهم : إنَّهم هم أيضاً فقدوا قوَّتهم بسبب الخطيَّة وهم لا يدرون (هوشع 7: 8 - 16). لذلك طلب إليهم هوشع أن «ارجعوا إلى الربّ ، ارفع كلّ إثم ، واقبل حسناً (أي: اقبلْنا مُنعِماً)» (14: 2) .
ومازال في وسع الخطيَّة أن تستنزف قوانا نحن أيضاً . لذلك ينبغي لنا أن نتقصَّد تكريس وقت نطلب فيه إلى الربِّ أن يكشف لنا خطيَّتنا (المزمور 139: 23 - 24) .
وعندما نرجع إلى الربّ تائبين يقبلنا مرحِّباً بنا بنعمته ، ويحرِّرنا من سيطرة الخطيَّة ، ويُسلِّحنا من جديد بقوَّته الفائقة .

الخطيَّة تجمع على متاعبك متاعب ، وتطرح كثيراً من طاقتك وتضرب بمصاعبك مصاعب .


----------



## fauzi (19 أكتوبر 2010)

186 - حين تكون سائراً مع المسيح ، يحسُّ الآخرون أنَّه معك .


187	- ليس كل من يتكلم عن السماء سيذهب اليها .


188 - الشيطان هو المخادع الأكبر، المزوّر الأعظم غشّاش خبيث ، كذّاب وأبو الكذب ولا مرّة الشيطان بيجي بصورتو الحقيقيّة ، أبدا ما بيجي بصورة بشعة ، هو  بيعرف الإنسان شو بيحبّ ولشو بينجذب وبيجي بيلّي بيحبّو كلّ إنسان وبينجذب إلو.  بيحكيك إشيا بتحبّ تسمعا وبيفرجيك إشيا بتحبّ تشوفها ، بيعطيك إشيا بتحبّ تلمسها ، وبيطعميك إشيا بتحبّ تدوقها . ( من  كلمات القديس شربل)


----------



## فرايم حبيب (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*13 - إذا جعلت توكلك على اللَّـه فإنه يُخلِّصك مِــن جميــع شـدائـدك (القديس الأنبا باخوميوس)*


موضوع جميل


----------



## fauzi (20 أكتوبر 2010)

فرايم حبيب قال:


> *13 - إذا جعلت توكلك على اللَّـه فإنه يُخلِّصك مِــن جميــع شـدائـدك (القديس الأنبا باخوميوس)*
> 
> 
> موضوع جميل


شكرا فرايم حبيب
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (23 أكتوبر 2010)

189 - "ليست الحرية أن نفعل ما نحب ، بل أن يكون لنا الحق أن نفعل ما ينبغي فعله."( البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني ) .


190 - أننا إذا ما قبلنا المسيح وكرسنا حياتنا له ، لا يمكننا أن نفصل بين ما نؤمن به وبين طريقة عيشنا . كل فكرة من أفكارنا ، وكل كلمة من كلماتنا وفعل من أفعالنا يجب أن يكون موجهًا لمجد الله ولنشر ملكوته . ( الكاردينال جون هنري نيومان)


191 - أنَّ رضى الربّ أغلى بكثير جدّاً من ثروات العالم كلِّها، لأنَّه " لا ينفع الغنى في يوم السَّخط ، أمّا البرُّ فيُنجِّي من الموت "  (امثال 11 : 4) .



192 - واهم كل من يظن انه قادراً على تقييد كلمة الله . أو أنه قادراً على تكميم افواه الشاهدين له . لانه وان كممت افواهم ، فأرواحهم سوف تتكلم . وإن أزهقوها ، فشهادتهم التي سجلوها قبل استشهادهم  سوف تتكلم .  " كلمة الله لا تقيد "( 2 تي 2 : 9 )  




193 - "المجد لك يا من اوقفت صليبك بوجه الموت ، بحيث تتمكن النفوس من العبور فوقه . من دار الاموات الى دار الاحياء". (القديس افرام ) 



194 - اعلم ان العتاب درجة من درجات الحب . " العتاب خير من الحقد " ( سيراخ 20 : 1 ) .


195 - ماهو  الخوف ؟
1-	هو  رسالة تهديد
2-	هو  عدو الايمان
مظاهر الخوف : 
1 - الخوف  يجعل الانسان دائما  هارب و متخاذل . 
2 - الخوف  يجعل الانسان يركز  علي ظروفه المحيطة  فيفقد اتزانه ولا  يصدق عمل الرب .
3 - الخوف  يجعل الانسان يستهزأ  ويستهين بوعود  الرب .
4 - الخوف  يجعلك تتنازل عن  ايمانك .
5 - الخوف  يجعل الانسان يكذب . 
6 - الخوف  يفقد الانسان القدرة  على سماع صوت  الرب .
7 - الخوف  يجعل من حولك  يرفضون يسوع .
علاج  الخوف : 
المحبة ،  يوم بعد يوم المحبة تطرد منك الخوف . 



196 - الفتور الروحي
ما هو الفتور الروحي ؟ هو نقص في الحرارة الروحية ، والكتاب المقدس يطلب منا " ان نكون حارين في الروح " ( رومية 11:12) .
ويظهر كراهية الله لهذا الفتور في سفر الرؤيا " 
" ليتك كنت باردا او حارا هكذا لانك فاتر ، ولست باردا و لا حارا ، انا مزمع ان اتقياك من فمي " ( رؤ 3 : 15 ، 16 ) .



197 - لا داعيَ للخوف من الأخطار حوالينا ، لأنَّ الربَّ يسهر علينا . 
" لأنَّ عَينَي الربِّ تجولان في كلِّ الأرض ، ليتشدَّد مع الذين قلوبهم كاملة نحوه " (2 أخبار الأيّام 16: 9) .


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> *- الحياة للمسيح :
> عش وكأن المسيح مات بالامس ، وقام اليوم ، وسيأتي غداً.*


شكرا حبيبي...

موضوع رائع...

الرب يبارك عمرك...


----------



## fauzi (24 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> شكرا حبيبي...
> 
> موضوع رائع...
> 
> الرب يبارك عمرك...


شكراً christianbible5 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (20 نوفمبر 2010)

198 - أولئك الذين ينتظرون الربَّ لن يخيب أملُهم البتَّة. 
"انتظرتُك يا ربّ ، انتظرَت نفسي ، وبكلامه رجَوت" (المزمور 130: 5) .


199 - يد الله متاحة لنا
في حياتنا نواجه مواقف حرجة ونتلفت حولنا نبحث عن من يمد يده ليعيننا واحيانا ً نجد يدا ً تمتد لتنقذ واحيانا ً لا نجد . لكننا في كل وقت وفي كل مأزق في كل خطر نجد يد الله متاحة لنا . يقول الوحي المقدس في سفر يوئيل الاصحاح 2 والعدد 32 " و يكون ان كل من يدعو باسم الرب ينجو " . في وسط العاصفة يأتي ماشيا ً على الموج ، في وسط الأتون  يأتي وسط السنة النار . مهما كان عدد الأصدقاء المستعدين لمعونتك فهو الصديق الألزق من الأخ . يده اسرع يد تتقدم  لنجدتك وقدرته غير محدودة ومعونته غير مشروطة . ما ان يسمع الصوت ويدرك الاحتياج حتى يسرع بتقديم العون . 




200 - أنَّ الماديّة لا تكمن بالضرورة في امتلاك الأشياء، بل تكون أيضاً في اشتهائها .
الصّنم هو أيُّ شيء يغتصب مكانة الله الشرعيّة في القلب. 
"هؤلاء الرِّجال قد أصعدوا أصنامهم إلى قلوبهم" (حزقيال 14: 3). 
إن الذي ضحّى بنفسه لأجلك ينتظر منك أن تعطيه حياتك وتملكه على قلبك وتقبل عمله الكفاري لأجلك ، وقتها، سيكون بمقدورك أنت أن تكون مقبولاً أمام الله في المسيح الذي لأجلك احتمل الخزي والعار، خصيصاً لكي تغتسل بدمه وتصير خليقة جديدة مقبولة لدى الله. وهذه هي صلاتنا لك .


201 - الأوقات الطيِّبة: هل هي سيِّئة؟
غالباً ما يُسأل المؤمنون بالمسيح ، هل إيمانكم قويٌّ بما يكفي للصمود والثبات في خضمِّ المحن والأزمات .؟
ولكن لو سألت نفسك : هل إيماني قويٌّ بما يكفي للثبات والنجاة وسط أحسن الأوقات؟ .
فلا يزال هناك من انحرفوا وانجرفوا بعيداً عن الربّ ، لا حين تكون الحياة سيّئة وقاسية ، بل حين يكون كلُّ شيء في خير كما يُرام . إذ يبدو حينئذٍ أنَّ الله غير ضروري ومُستغنَى عنه.
وما أكثر ما نفسِّر بركات الله بوصفها بيِّناتٍ على صلاحنا نحن ، لا على صلاحه هو! فنفترض أنَّنا نستحقُّ كلَّ أمرٍ مبهجٍ حاصل ، ونخفق في تقدير ما يريد الله أن يقوله لنا من خلال العطايا الصالحة التي يدعُنا نتمتَّع بها.
إنَّ وجود الله في حياتنا مدعاةٌ لإطاعته ، وليس فرصةً لعصيانه. فإذا أدركْنا ذلك، تتقوَّى علاقتنا بالربّ، بدلَ أن تضعف ، من جرّاء إحسانه العميم وبركاته الكثيرة.
اسئل نفسك : هل تقترب إلى الله أكثر حين تكون حياتك في خير، أم حين تأتي عليك المصاعب والمصائب؟


----------



## fauzi (17 ديسمبر 2010)

202 - "حبيـب الرب"

  تُـرى هـل لا تـزال نـفسـيـتك مـريضـة إلى الآن و تـعاني مـن الإحـسـاس بالتفـاهـة و صـغر النـفـس و إنـعـدام الـثـقـة فـي القـدرة عـلى النـجـاح ؟ .. هـذه الأحـاسـيس غـالبـاً ما تـسـيـطر علـى الإنســان إمـا بسـبب مواقـف فشـل عـديدة مـرّّ بهـا أو نـتيـجـة لتربيـة بعـيدة عن الإنجيـل تبـنت فـكرة أنه أقـل أو أصـغر مـن غيـره ..
        هـل أنـت كـذلك ؟ .. انـظـر إن ســفر التـثنيـة (سفر التثنية 33: 12) سـجـل لنا هـذه الآيـة التي تبدأ بعـبارة " حبـيب الرب " سـجلهـا ضـمـن حديـثـه لـبنيـاميـن .. و بنـيـامين هـو أصـغر إخـوته و الوحيـد فيـهم الذي عانـى مـن صـدمـة وفــاة أمـه لحـظـة ولادتـه ..
        هـل لازلت تعـاني مـن الـشعـور بالنـقص أو مـن آثـار قـسـوة تعرضـت لها بالمـاضي .. الرب يـسـوع يقـول لك إنـه أحـب على نحـو خـاص بنـياميـن الصغيـر و الذي حُـِرم مـن حنـان الأمـومـة . و إنـه أيضـاً يحبـك ، يحبـك جـداً .. ادخـل إلى مخـدعـك و اغـلق بابـك ، تحـدث معـه عـن كـل آلامـك و صراعـاتك الـداخليـة .. لا تمـنـع دمـوعـك مـن الانهـمـار .. سـيكـشـف الرب عـن حبـه الخـاص لك و سـيفـيض بمحـبتـه العـجيـبـة داخـل قلبـك ، و سـيـشبـعـك ..
        " حبيـب الرب" عبـارة جميـلة جـداً  و حـلوة للغـايـة .. الرب يحـب المـؤمنيـن بـه جـداً ، يـسـكب محـبتــه في داخـلهـم ليـشـفيـهم بهـا من كـل آثـار الجـروح القـديمـة الـتي جرحـوا بهـا في المـاضـي مـن آخـريـن قـسـوا عليـهـم أو اسـتهـزأوا  بهـم .
        حـب الرب يـشـفي المـؤمـن مـن نـتــائج مواقـف الـفشـل السـالفـة و يعـوضـه بـغنـى عـن الـسـنـوات الـتي عـاناهـا مـحـرومـاً من الحـب و الحـنـان أو مـهـاناً يـتـألـم من ســيطـرة الآخـريـن و اســتهـزائهــم ..
        تأمـل معـي كيف تـمـكنـت السـامريـة أن تنـتصـر على عطـشـها الشـديد لخـطيـة النجـاسـة .. تأمـل معـي كيف تحـولت فـي مـوقـف واحـد مـن زانيــة مـهــانة إلى كـارزة مـقـتدرة ، و لـكـن هل تغـيرت بالقـسـوة ؟ .. كـلا !! بـل بـحـب الرب ، حبـه العـجـيب مـلأ فـراغ قلبـهـا .. أشــبعهـا و أرواهـا ، فـفـاضـت به إلى عـطـاش آخـريـن !!
        هـل تـحـطـم قـاربــك وصـرت تصـارع الأمــواج وحيـداً .. إلتـفـت إلـى الأمــام ، ســتلمـح الرب سـائراً فـوق المـيـاه المخيـفـة ، يتحـداهـا مـقـتربـاً إليـك .. امــعن النـظـر إليـه .. بـرغـم كـل شـئ فـسـترى جـمـاله العـجيـب ، ســتنـظـر طـلعتـه البهـيــة .. ســتنـظـره يـقـترب إليــك و ســتسـمعه يـكلمــك بصـوتـه الـعـذب .. رجـاء انصـت إليـه .. ســتصـل إلـى أذنـيـك كـلمــات مـطمـئنــة كثيـرة .. ســيقـول لك إنـني أحبـك جـداً .. إننـي أشــعر بـك .. أنـت لـســت و حيـداً ، أنـا معـك .. لـن تـغرق أبـداً .. لـن تنـهـزم .. هـات يـدك بـســرعـة و ضعـهـا بلا تردد فـي يدي ..


----------



## fauzi (22 ديسمبر 2010)

203 -
* لم يظل يسوع طفلاً، بل نما وتقوى بالروح (لوقا 40:2) ، وكانت له خدمة فعالة في مجال التعليم والشفاء (متى 35:9).
* لم يظل الرب المصلوب في القبر، بل قام من الموت ، وهو الآن مخلصنا الحي (مت 1:28 – 7؛ رؤيا 18:1).
* لم يظل مخلصنا القائم حياً على الأرض ، بل صعد إلى السماء سابقاً لنا وأرسل الروح القدس ليسكن فينا (يوحنا  2:14، 25 و  26؛ أعمال 9:1) .
* لن يظل ربنا الصاعد في السماء ، بل سوف يرجع ليأخذنا إليه فنكون معه كل حين (يوحنا 3:14؛ 1 تسالونيكي 15:4 – 17).
إن مجيء المسيح إلى العالم أحدث فرقاً هائلا ً. ولكن هذا لا يعني أن حياتنا ستكون خلواً من أية مشكلة. فقد قال المسيح: «في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق»، إلا أنه أردف: «ولكن ثقوا: أنا قد غلبت العالم» (يوحنا 33:16). ولأن في داخلنا حضور المسيح وقوته ، يمكننا أن ننتصر على التجارب. ذلك هو أصلح أساس للابتهاج . فبدلاً من أن نتهاوى تحت ثقل التجارب . يسعنا أن نواجهها بثقة ، لأن المسيح يحدث بالفعل فرقاً كلياً .

204	-  كوننا مسيحيين مؤمنين أمر مشبع للنفس ومثير لكنه لا يعني أننا لن نواجه صعوبات أو مشاكل .. فإن المشكلات والضغوط والآلام والتوترات وسوء الفهم والرفض والاتهامات الكاذبة .. كلها جزء من الاختبار المسيحي ويجب علينا مواجهة كل هذه من وقت لآخر، وسيحاول العدو استخدام كل هذه وغيرها لكي يثبط عزمنا، ويقرض إيماننا ، ويسلبنا فرح الروح القدس ، ويكدر سلامنا ، ويجعل أملنا يخبو ويتضاءل ... وقد يصل الأمر بالبعض إلى الاستسلام ...لكن لتقرأ ما يقوله لنا الرب :
"أنا هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء " ( رؤ 8 : 1 )
ما أحوجنا في أوقات ضيقنا وآلامنا أن نرفع أعيننا ونعرف أي اله نحن نعبده وأي قدرة وعظمة تحفان ب ه. نعم إنه القادر على كل شيء.
فهو يُعلن صراحة أنه هو الربّ الإله الواحد المعبود ، والكائن الأزليّ الأبديّ الذي لا بداية له ولا نهاية .


----------



## عادل نسيم (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*أشكرك قوزى 
علي تأملك الجميل ... الرب يسوع يباركك ويحفظك 
*أنا هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء " ( رؤ 8 : 1 )
ما أحوجنا في أوقات ضيقنا وآلامنا أن نرفع أعيننا ونعرف أي اله نحن نعبده وأي قدرة وعظمة تحفان ب ه. نعم إنه القادر على كل شيء.
فهو يُعلن صراحة أنه هو الربّ الإله الواحد المعبود ، والكائن الأزليّ الأبديّ الذي لا بداية له ولا نهاية .

كل سنة وأنت طيب قوزى


----------



## QUIET GIRL (22 ديسمبر 2010)

كوننا مسيحيين مؤمنين أمر مشبع للنفس ومثير لكنه لا يعني أننا لن نواجه صعوبات أو مشاكل .. فإن المشكلات والضغوط والآلام والتوترات وسوء الفهم والرفض والاتهامات الكاذبة .. كلها جزء من الاختبار المسيحي ويجب علينا مواجهة كل هذه من وقت لآخر، وسيحاول العدو استخدام كل هذه وغيرها لكي يثبط عزمنا، ويقرض إيماننا ، ويسلبنا فرح الروح القدس ، ويكدر سلامنا 
*كلام جميل جدا *
*الرب معك *


----------



## fauzi (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا عادل نسيم
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا QUIET GIRL
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (26 ديسمبر 2010)

205 - تذكر دائماً أن كوكب الصبح المنير مستعد دائماً لأن يشرق في حياتك محولاً كل ظلماتك إلى نور وكل تعاستك إلى أمل ورجاء. أجعل من هذه الآيات موضوعاً لتأملك: «إنه من إحسانات الرب أننا لم نفن . لأن مراحمه لا تزول . هي جديدة في كل صباح . كثيرة أمانتك نصيبي هو الرب قالت نفسي. من أجل ذلك أرجوه» (مراثي إرميا 22:3 – 24) .



206	- متى امتلأ قلبنا بالإيمان والثقة في الله فإننا نستطيع أن نكون أداه نافعة في يد الله من اجل إتمام تدابيره .


207 - من الأمور التي ينبغي أن نعملها، ولكننا نهملها ولا نوفر لها وقتاً:الصلاة . نعم ، الصلاة! مع أن الرب يسوع قال إنه «ينبغي أن يصلي كل حين ولا يمل» (لوقا 1:18) . وقد حرض الرسول بولس المؤمنين قائلاً: «صلوا بلا انقطاع» (1 تسالونيكي 17:5) .
ونحن نعلم أنه إذا خصصنا وقتاً لمحادثة الله تغدو حيواتنا أعمق وأغنى ، ونصير أكثر تأهباً لمواجهة تحديات الحياة. ولكن ما أكثر ما نهمل وقت الصلاة ، ونتيجة لذلك نشعر بالجفاف والضعف على الصعيد الروحي .
إذا أهملنا الصلاة ، نفقد قوتنا الروحية – وما أخطر هذا!



208 - إن القلب المتضع الذي يشكر الله من اجل محبته هو أفضل من تقديم الذبائح . «ذابح الحمد يمجدني والمقوم طريقه أريه خلاص الله» (مز 23:50) علمنا يا الله روح الاتضاع والشكر لأننا بها فقط نستطيع أن نرى نورك الإلهي آمين .


209 - عندما  تشعر بالوحدة والوحشة ، تذكر أن الله ، الذي أرسل أبنه فمات من أجل خطاياك ، يفكر فيك ويقول لك: «أنا أحبك».
يا مؤمنون التجئـوا لصخرة الدهور، 
بجناحيـه اختبئـوا فتأمنوا الشرور. 
مهما قست ظروفكم فهي إلى عبـور، 
فاهنأوا في ملجأكـم وانعموا بالسرور.


210 - حول نظرك إلى المسيح .. تأمل في وجه البار، ترى أمور العالم تتضاءل أمامك حتى يختفي تماماً أمام يسوع المسيح. شمعة صغيرة تبدد ظلام حجرة كبيرة. امنحنا يا الله نورك الإلهي .. فنضئ نحن لمن حولنا. ويمجدوا اسمك المبارك القدوس .

211 - عدد بركات الرب لك اليوم ، وارفعها في صلاة شكر لله .


212 - أعط كما أُعطيت في حاجتك ،	أحبب كما فاديك قد أحبك.
قدم العون لمـن لا عون لهـم ،	ودع عملك يثبـت حبـك . 


213 - في الحيـاة كـل يـوم ، وكذلك في خدمتنـا، لنكـن أمنـاء فــي أداء رسـالتنــا؛ ولنُبـد وداعـة المسيح فـي شهادتنــا، كـي تُـرى صورتـه طـاهرة في حياتنـا .


214- من باركه الله بالمال ليكـن غنياً بالأعمـال ؛
إن مشيئة إلهنــاأن نقضي حاجات إخوتنا ،
فيؤول السخاء إلى بــركتهم وبـركتنـا .


215- ما هو مدى اهتمامك بالصلاة ؟
ليست الصلاة السريعة «يا رب باركني – آمين». بل المطلوب صلاة مؤسسة على قوة روح الله «مصلين بكل صلاة وطلبة كل وقت في الروح وساهرين لهذا بعينه بكل مواظبة وطلبة لأجل جميع القديسين» (افسس 6 : 18) .


216- أبشر، إن تحت «صخرة التجربة» التي جعلتك تتذلل جداً (راجع المزمور 6:142) بركة خاصة! فألق حملك على الرب، وهو يؤتيك الفرج في حينه.


217- ليس المهم مقدار ما تقرأه من الكتاب المقدس بل مقدار ما تفهمه مما تقرأه . فإن قراءتك آية واحدة بروح الصلاة ، ملتمساً معونة روح العون والعزاء ، روح الله القدوس (راجع يوحنا 16:14) ، أفضل بكثير من تلاوة سفر بكامله من ظهر قلب كالببغاء .


218- بـادر إلـى تربيـة طفلك وهو صغير،
تضمن السلامة لنفسه	وهـو كبيــر؛ فإنــه كنبتــة تعـوزها العنـاية ، وأحسـن تربيــة تبـدأ بـالبدايـة .


219- التضحية هي بلا شك وجه من أوجه الخدمة المسيحية . إذا ما قبلنا دعوة الله للخدمة فإن ذلك ربما يكلفنا تغيير جميع خططنا السابقة في الحياة .
ولكن طاعتنا  لله مرتبطة بثقتنا في أنه سوف يراعينا ويحفظنا ويقوينا .


220- ربما لا تكون أقوى الناس وأعظمهم ،	ولا يكون لوجودك حساب عندهم ، لكن إذا وضعت الثقة في قوة المسيح ،	ستعزز بالقوة من مصدرها الصحيح .


221- الصلاة العلنيــة :
اقرأ: متى 6: 5 – 8
«ومتى صليت فلا تكن كالمرائين» (متى 5:6).
لما طلب الرب يسوع إلى الناس أن يصلوا في الخفاء ، لم يقصد أن الصلاة العلنية غلط . فهو دانَ الصلوات غير الصادقة والتي تتلى لإثارة إعجاب الآخرين . 


222- إن الاتكال الكلي على الله هو ضرورة حتمية مطلقة إن أردنا التمتع ببركته وقوته . ولكننا نادراً ما نتعلم هذه الحقيقة بمعزل عن الاختبار المضني .
لنأخذ يعقوب مثلاً . فقد مرت سنون عديدة وهو يعيش بحسب خططه وحيله . ورغم شعوره بالضيق لما سمع أن أخاه عيسو، (والذي سبق أن أساء اليه ) ، كان مقبلاً نحوه ومعه 400 رجل ، فقد وضع خطة محكمة ، محاولاً أن يضمن نجاة نصف عائلته إن هوجم . في ذلك الحين بالذات صارعه "إنسان" (هو الله ظاهراً في هيئة إنسان) . وقبيل الفجر برهن ذلك الإنسان على اُلوهيته إذ خلع بلمسة منه فخذ يعقوب من حقّه . وكل ما استطاع يعقوب فعله هو الالتصاق بذلك الإنسان متوسلاً إليه أن يباركه (تكوين 26:32 ؛ هوشع 4:12) . وقد كانت هذه نقطة تحوّل في حياة يعقوب ، إذ تأكد له أن البركة تأتي من عند الرب وحده .
ونحن أيضاً علينا أن ندرك أن الطريقة الوحيدة للتمتع برضى الله وعونه وإمداداته إنما هي بالاتكال عليه.


----------



## fauzi (2 يناير 2011)

223 - عندما تشترك مع الآخرين في خدمة ما ، او عندما تعيش المشاركة الروحية مع باقي المؤمنين ، فانك ستختبر حضور الله في داخلك وفي حياتك . هذا يتجلى في مشاعر الفرح والسلام والمحبة ، وتتأتى عنه رغبة في العطاء والبذل ، وصولاً الى رفع آيات الشكر والتسبيح والمجد للرب المخلّص .


224 - إن السير مع الله يوميا ً هو الحياة المباركة . إنها الطريق المؤدي الى السماء والمجد الأبدي . " امامك شبع سرور في يمينك نعم الى الابد " ( مزمور 16 : 11 ) " اغني للرب في حياتي ارنم لالهي ما دمت موجود فيلذ له نشيدي وانا افرح بالرب ." ( مزمور 104 : 33 – 34 ) . حتى اذا كان الله حاضرا في حياتنا يعطينا كل الفرح والسلام ونكون حقا ً ابناء الله  ووارثي الملكوت والمجد العتيد . آمين .


225 - ارادة الله
قال المسيح : " وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ. " (يوحنا 10: 10) .  هذه ارادة الله لنا ، حياة أفضل ، وهو يريد ان يرانا نعيش هذه الحياة الافضل ، لكننا ننحرف أحيانا ً ونبتعد عن ارادة الله ومشيئته ، ونجد انفسنا نعيش حياة لا تتفق وما يريده لنا الله . ونشقى ونتعب ونييأس ونتذمر ونكره الحياة وننفر منها ، ويعمل الله على أن يعيدنا الى الحياة الافضل التي أتى ليحققها لنا . وكعازف الكمان الذي يقضي الوقت يضبط أوتار كمانه قبل العزف ، هكذا يقضي الله الوقت ليضبط أوتار حياتنا لتتفق مع مشيئته . يشد الوتر ، يجذبه بقوة ، يسحبه ويلويه ويثنيه ويقسو عليه ، ويضع أُذنه عليه ويُعمل أصابعه فيه ، يشده مرة ومرات وكلما لم تكن نغمته مرضية يزيد الشد والجذب والضرب الى أن تصبح النغمة متفقة مع اللحن الذي يريد أن يعزفه . وقت الجذب يعلو صراخ الوتر ، يئن ، يعاني ، يتلوى ، أما وقت اتفاق النغمة مع اللحن ن فيشدو ، يغني ، ينشد . هكذا نحن حين تختلف مشيئتنا مع مشيئة الله ، يجذبنا ، ويشدنا ، يسحبنا ويلوينا ، يثنينا ويقسو علينا ، حتى تتفق مشيئتنا مع قصده ، فيعزف علينا أجمل الالحان ، الا انه وهو يوفق النغمة في حياتنا مع لحن مشيئته فهو كالموسيقي يحتضن الكمان ويجذبه نحو قلبه ونسمع في حضنه دقات قلبه الحنون وهو يؤكد محبته لنا . مهما جذب أوتارنا لا يقطعها ، مهما شدها لن يمزقها . حين تكون نغمة حياتنا نشازا ً يهذبنا ويطوعنا ويشد أوتار قلوبنا . قد يسمح ببعض الألم ، بعض الحزن ، بعض التجارب ليشد الأوتار ، وتتفق النغمة مع اللحن وتتناسق ارادتنا مع مشيئته ويعلو التسبيح ، ويُعلن لتكن إرادتك لا إرادتي . هل تشعر باصابع الله تشد أوتار قلبك ؟ هل تراه وهو يحرك حياتك يمنة ويسرة ؟ هو يوفق النغمة التي بك مع اللحن الذي يريده منك . هو يحتضنك ويلف يده حولك ويرعاك ويحبك . ما أعظم اللحن الذي سيخرجه منك عنئذٍ .


----------



## fauzi (8 يناير 2011)

226 - في التجربة تسندك يد الله 

جاء المسيح الى يوحنا المعمدان الى الأردن ليعتمد منه ، وخطى في النهر واحنى رأسه ، وصب يوحنا الماء عليه ، وللوقت حالاً وهو صاعد من الماء انشقت السماوات ، والروح ، روح الله نزل مثل حمامة عليه ، وصار صوت ، صوت من  السماء " أَنْتَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ " (مرقس 1: 11) . السماء انشقت ، انفتحت ، وروح الله نزل بشكل ملموس محسوس وصوت الآب يعلن ويؤكد ويصرّح : هذا هو الابن الحبيب الذي يُسر به . وبعد ذلك في ذروة الاعلان للوقت ، في الحال ، أخرجه الروح الى البرية وكان هناك في البرية اربعين يوما ً يُجرّب من الشيطان ، وكان مع الوحوش . من الغلبة والنصرة والمجد الى القفر والبرية والوحوش والشيطان . عجيب ، عجيب وغريب عمل الروح . وسط النجاح والفوز والرفعة ، للوقت يُخرجنا الله الى البرية ، الى الانعزال والانزواء والتجارب . بالأمس نحلّق في سماء البهجة ، واليوم نغوص في أعماق الألم ، وهو ، هو ، الروح الذي ينزل من السماء المفتوحة ، هو ، هو ، الروح الذي يقودنا الى البرية الجافة . الصوت الذي يُعلن انك ابنه الحبيب الذي سُرَّ به ، نفس الصوت يدعوك أن تمر في بوتقة التجربة ، للوقت حالا ً ، ما أن نرتفع حتى ننخفض . ما أن نعلو ونسبح في الأعالي وسط سحاب الفرحة حتى نجد أنفسنا نحط على أرض ناشفة جافة مليئة بالأشواك ، وفي الحالين الروح الذي هو يرفع وهو الذي يُخفض ، والله هو الذي يسمح بالتحليق وهو الذي يسمح بالهبوط . التجارب في حياتك ليست صدفة ، ليست عشوائية . الله لا يسمح للشيطان أن يتلاعب بك و يلهو . التجارب في حياتك مقصودة ، مدبّرة ، مرتّبة ، معدّة تماما ً . يجعلك الروح تمر بها ليهيئك الى عمل عظيم مجيد يُعدّك له . يدربك على النزال ، على الصبر ، على التسليم الكامل له ، واعلم ان التجربة تقويك وتدرّبك وتؤهلك للنصرة . في التجربة تخدمك الملائكة . في التجربة تسندك يد الله .


----------



## fauzi (8 يناير 2011)

227 - في المسيح لك الحياة والرجاء والنصرة

بعد أن مات المسيح على الصليب جاء يوسف الرامي الى بيلاطس الوالي وطلب جسد يسوع ليدفنه ، وأذن له بيلاطس فأنزل جسد المسيح من على الصليب ، وأخذ هو ونيقوديموس جسد المسيح ولفه بأكفان مع الأطياب ، وكان هناك بستان وفي البستان قبر جديد ، وهناك وضع جسد المسيح ودفنه في قبر في بستان . ورأى التلاميذ والمريمات أين دُفن المسيح . دُفن المسيح في قبر في بستان . وفي صباح أول الاسبوع جاؤوا الى البستان ونظروا في القبر ولم يجدوا جسد المسيح في القبر ، وجدوا الأكفان موجودة والقبر فارغا ً . قام المسيح من الموت كما قال . لم يكن بالقبر . قام من الموت . بعد أن كان القبر في البستان أصبح في القبر بستان . أصبح القبر بستانا ً ، انتصرت الحياة على الموت ، ولا بد أن تنتصر الحياة ، لا بد أن ينتصر الحياة ، المسيح الحياة . قال المسيح : أنا هو الطريق ، أنا هو الحق ، أنا هو الحياة . جاء المسيح لتكون لنا حياة . مات المسيح ليميت الموت ويعطي الحياة . قال : " أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ . " (يوحنا 10: 10)  . أصبح القبر بستانا ، إنتصر الرجاء على اليأس . جاء التلاميذ الى القبر يجرّون أقدامهم نحو المسيح الميت ، فوطأت أقدامهم ورود وزهور البستان ووجدوا المسيح قد قام . قال : " أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا. "( يوحنا 11: 25) . اصبح القبر معبرا ً والموت جسرا ً وطريقا ً للحياة الابدية . فقد القبر ظلامه والموت سلطانه . قضى الرجاء على اليأس . أصبح القبر بستانا ً . انتصر الحق وغلب كل الأعداء . اهتزت الأرض وتزلزلت ، هرب الحجر وتدحرج بعيدا ً ، وقام المسيح من الموت ، خرج من القبر منتصرا ً غالبا ً، وقمنا نحن أيضا ً معه ، قمنا معه غالبين منتصرين ، " أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ غَلَبَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ " . (1 كورنثوس 15 : 55 ) . إنكسرت شوكة الموت وتمت الغلبة على الهاوية . خرج من بطن القبر بستان . في القبر بستان . وضربت الحياة الموت وقتل الرجاء اليأس وغلب الحق الأعداء . من القبر لك حياة ورجاء ونصرة . في المسيح لك الحياة والرجاء والنصرة .


----------



## fauzi (9 يناير 2011)

228 - احسانات الله

ما أكثر إحسانات الله وأعظم أعماله واغزر بركاته لنا . حين نتأمل ونحصي ونعدد ، نفرح ونبتهج ونتهلل . أحيانا ً قد لا نشعر بها أوقات اليسر والسعادة والبهجة ، لكننا قطعا ً نراها واضحة وسط العُسر والحزن والتجربة . في وسط النهار ، تحت ضوء الشمس الوهاج المبهر لا تظهر النجوم ولا نرى شعاع القمر في الظل . في وسط الألم نتذكر الراحة ، وفي وسط التجربة نرى النصرة . في ظلمة الموت تُضيء الحياة وفي الحزن تنطلق الفرحة . يرنم داود النبي فيقول :" هَلُمَّ انْظُرُوا أَعْمَالَ اللهِ ... حَوَّلَ الْبَحْرَ إِلَى يَبَسٍ ، وَفِي النَّهْرِ عَبَرُوا بِالرِّجْلِ . هُنَاكَ فَرِحْنَا بِهِ."( مزمور 66 : 5 - 6 ) . حين أمر الله شعبه أن يتقدموا ألى البحر ويعبروا خافوا وارتعبوا ، رأوا الماء كثيرة والبحر عميقة . كيف يخوضون كل تلك المياه ، كيف يعبرون ذلك البحر ، وامتدت أقدامهم في تردد وارجلهم في رعب ولمست بطون أقدامهم الماء البارد فارتجفوا وارتعشوا ، ثم استقرت على الرمل ، الرمل الدافئ الصلب الراسخ ، وجدوا انفسهم على اليابسة ، حملهم قاع البحر وهربت المياه من تحت أقدامهم ، ارتفعت سورا ً بجوارهم ، ارتفعت المياه سورا ً عن اليمين وعن اليسار يحميهم ويحفظهم ، وعبروا ، ساروا في سلام ، وسط البحر فرحوا بالرب . وانت وأنا نسير في وسط البحر ، نعبر النهر ونفرح بالرب . بركات الرب كثيرة جدا ً ، انظر حولك وانت تراها ، احسانات الرب متعددة ، عددها واحصها تُدرك كثرتها ، قد لا تراها في النهار لكنك لا بد تراها في الليل . قد لا تدركها في الضجة لكنك لا بد تعرفها في السكون . إن حل بك ظلام والم بك حزن والتف حولك هم دقق النظر ، اصغ السمع ، ارهف الحواس فترى احسانات الرب متراكمة حولك ، ستسمع بركات الرب صاخبة بجوارك . يُشرق نور الله وسط الظلام ، تظهر رؤى الله وسط الضباب ، تنزل بركات الله وسط الجفاف ، تتحرك يد الله وسط البحر والنهر .


----------



## fauzi (12 يناير 2011)

229 - لا تتوقف امام التجارب والمحن 

بعد ان مات موسى النبي ،  نقل الله قيادة شعبه الى يشوع ، وسار يشوع بالشعب الى الارض التي وعد الله شعبه بها ، وعلى مشارف الارض وصلوا الى ضفة نهر الاردن العظيم ، وكان النهر ممتلئ ً بالمياه فالوقت وقت حصاد والمياه تنحدر من فوق ، من أعالي الارض تجري المياه غزيرة فائضة مندفعة بكل قوة . ووقف الشعب خائفا ً بعد كل ذلك السير والسعي ، وقفوا عاجزين . نسوا وقفة مماثلة أمام البحر والمصريون يتبعونهم ليفتكوا بهم . نسوا خلاص الرب الذي صنعه معهم ذلك اليوم ، نسوا ما عمل . نسوا كيف سخر الله البحر ليحميهم من اعدائهم ويخلصهم منهم . نسوا ذلك كله وصرخوا كما صرخوا لموسى ، خافوا ووقفوا . أما يشوع فلم ينسى شيئا ً ، هو يعرف الله ويعبده كما عبده موسى قبله ، " وَقَالَ يَشُوعُ لِلشَّعْبِ: تَقَدَّسُوا لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَعْمَلُ غَدًا فِي وَسَطِكُمْ عَجَائِبَ " (يشوع 3: 5 ) . ، كما عمل لكم أمسا ً عجائب ، يعمل اليوم ويعمل غدا ً أيضا ً عجائب . وأمر يشوع الشعب أن يرتحلوا ويسيروا ويتقدموا الى المياه . حمل الكهنة تابوت عهد الرب على أكتافهم وساروا الى النهر ، وقال يشوع للشعب اسمعوا كلام الرب ." حِينَمَا تَسْتَقِرُّ بُطُونُ أَقْدَامِ الْكَهَنَةِ حَامِلِي تَابُوتِ الرَّبِّ سَيِّدِ الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا فِي مِيَاهِ الأُرْدُنِّ ، أَنَّ مِيَاهَ الأُرْدُنِّ ، المِيْاهَ الْمُنْحَدِرَةَ مِنْ فَوْقُ ، تَنْفَلِقُ وَتَقِفُ نَدًّا وَاحِدً " ( يشوع 3 : 13 ) . وحدث ذلك تماما ً . تقدم الكهنة وهم يحملون التابوت على أكتافهم ، وتحركت أقدامهم واستقرت بطون أقدامهم وانغمست في المياه . فوقفت المياه المنحدرة من فوق وقامت ندّا ًوسداً وعبر الشعب النهر ، ساروا وراء التابوت مباشرة ً . لم ينتظروا اندحار الماء . ساروا فاندحر الماء ، وقف النهر ، احنى التيار رأسه لأقدام الكهنة ، توقف جريان الماء ، خاف ، تجمد ، ابتعد وافسح الطريق . افسح الطريق لأقدام الكهنة واقدام الشعب ، افسح الطريق أمامهم .
حين تواجه بحر الصعوبات ، حين تقترب من شواطئ نهر التجارب ، انظر الى الله الى سيد الارض كلها وتقدم الى الامام . لاتنتظر اندحار الصعوبات والتجارب ، تقدم ، سر ، أعبر ، فما ان تستقر بطون أقدامك في المياه ، حتى تنفلق المياه ، تهرب العقبات والتجارب ، تقف ، تبتعد ، تنحسر ، تتجمد ، تُفسح الطريق فتسير على ارض مستوية ، يابسة ، جافة .


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 يناير 2011)

حكم جميلة


----------



## fauzi (17 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> حكم جميلة



شكرا saed_sad25
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (17 يناير 2011)

230 -وحدك مع الله 

حين تكون وحدك هل تشعر بالوحدة ؟ هل تكون وحيدا ً ؟ هل تتضايق ؟ تتألم وتحزن ، تكتئب وتهرب من الوحدة وتندفع خارجا ً باحثا ً عن آخرين ينقذونك من وحدتك ؟ أم تتمتع بالوحدة ، تتمتع بأن تكون وحدك ، وحدك مع الله . حين تكون وحدك مع الله لا تكون وحيدا ً معزولا ً وحدك . الوحدة مع الله خلوة واختلاء وصحبة ورفقة وشركة معه . حينئذٍ لا يكون للعالم كله وزنا ً أو أهمية . أنت والله معا ً . كان موسى وحده وسط البرية وجاءه الله في العليقة المشتعلة بالنار وتحدث معه وكلفه باعظم مهمة وحقق موسى ما أراده الله . كان يعقوب وحده ، بقي وحده وصارعه انسان حتى طلوع الفجر . في وحدته تقابل مع الله وخرج من خلوته أميرا ً منتصرا ً . كان جدعون وحده وظهر له الله وطلب منه أن يخلّص شعبه . وتأكد جدعون من دعوة الله وحارب وانتصر واصبح جبار بأس .( قضاة 6 ) كان كرنيليوس يصلي وحده ، كان وحده مختليا ً بالله ، وارسل له الله ملاكه يعلن أن صلواته صعدت أمام الله .( اعمال الرسل 10 ) .  وكان بطرس على السطح وحده يصلي الى الله بعيدا ً عن الناس ورأى رؤيا وسمع صوتا ً وقبل مهمة من الله بالذهاب الى الأمم .( اعمال الرسل 10 : 9 ) . وكان يوحنا الحبيب وحده معزولا ً وحيدا ً في جزيرة بطمس وكشف الله له رؤياه وأعلن له اعلاناته الخالدة العتيدة . ( رؤيا 1 : 9 ) . ويدعوك المسيح الى أن تدخل مخدعك وتغلق بابك وتصلي ( متى 6 : 6 ) ، حينئذ ٍ ترى الله وتسمع الله . في وحدتك في صحبة الله . حين تشعر بالهزال الروحي ، حين تضعف روحك ، إذهب الى الله ـ إختلي به ، انفصل عن العالم ، تنل قوة روحية وملئا ً  روحيا ً يجدد علاقتك مع الله . حين تضغط الحياة عليك ، حين تشعر بالعجز والضعف والهزيمة ، اهرب الى مكان هادئ ، ابتعد عن كل شيء ، ابق َ وحدك وادعو الله ليحضر اليك في خلوتك وامتلئ بالقوة والنصرة والفرحة . العيش وسط الزحام يحرمك من ان تكون مع الله . الله لا يظهركثيرا ً في الزحام . الله لا يتكلم كثيرا ً في الضجيج ، ولو ظهر في الزحام قد لا تراه ، ولو تكلم في الضجيج قد لا تسمعه . اختلي به وحدك ، وحدك معه ، وحدك مع الله تره ُ وتسمعه .


----------



## fauzi (18 يناير 2011)

231 - ان الرب يريد ان يعزي كل النائحين . يعطيهم جمالا ً عوضا ً عن الرماد ودهن فرح عوضا ً عن النوح ورداء تسبيح عوضا ُ عن الروح اليائسة ، فهل تُقبل اليه بكل أحزانك ليخلصك لتستطيع بعدئذٍ أن ترنم للرب قائلا ً : " حَوَّلْتَ نَوْحِي إِلَى رَقْصٍ لِي. حَلَلْتَ مِسْحِي وَمَنْطَقْتَنِي فَرَحًا " ( مزمور30 : 11) .

232 - الصلاة هي تحويل الزمن الميت الى عمل الهي مستمر ، حيث تستبدل حركة الزمن بحركة الروح .


----------



## fauzi (21 يناير 2011)

233 - بعد ان كتب الله وصاياه باصبعه على لوحي الشريعة ، أخذهما موسى ونزل من على الجبل الى الشعب اسفل الجبل وصُدم موسى وفزع وهو يرى الشعب يرقص حول عجل من ذهب ، وفي غضبه طرح اللوحين وكسرهما واحرق العجل بالنار وذراه على وجه المياه .( خروج 32 : 19 – 20 ) . ثم طلب الله من موسى أن ينحت لوحين من حجر مثل الأولين ليكتب الله وصاياه للشعب من جديد على لوحين جديدين ، وأمر الله موسى أن يكون مستعدا ً للصباح وان يصعد في الصباح الى جبل سيناء وحده وطلب الله منه ان لا يصعد أحد معه اليه ، وأمر موسى أن يقف على رأس الجبل .( خروج 34 : 1 – 4 ) . يقف موسى وحده عند الله في الصباح . والله حين يريد أن يتكلم معك ، يريدك أن تكون وحدك عنده في الصباح . انت تحتاج الى الله اليوم كله منذ بداية اليوم . لا تواجه يومك قبل أن تواجه ربك . لا تنظر الى وجه أحد قبل أن تنظر الى وجه الله . لا تعتمد على نفسك وعلى قوتك وعلى قدرتك . الايام أقوى منك ، لا تواجهها وحدك . استمد القوة من الله لتواجه الايام بها . في الصباح باكرا ً إختلي به وحدك . تقابل مع الله منفردا ً . استقبله مع اول شعاع لشمس اليوم . افتح كتابك وارتشف كلماته واسمع ارشاداته لك وتوجيهاته لك .  واجبات اليوم امامك كثيرة ومسؤولياته ثقيلة . استدعي قوة الله لك وعونه لتواجه اليوم بما به . تقابل معه في الصباح فهو خير رفيق . اجلس معه في الصباح يقودك كل الطريق . سلمه يومك منذ الصباح يعضدك ويعنك في الكفاح . هو الرب المعين الهادي القادر الامين . كل رجال الله الناجحين يلتقون به وحدهم في الصباح ، فيقود يومهم كله ويرشدهم ويعينهم ويقويهم . وانت التق ِ به كل يوم في الصباح . كن مستعدا ً للصباح . إصعد الى جبل الشركة معه ، تلقاه فهو ينتظرك ، دائما ً في الصباح ينتظرك . ساعة واحدة معه في الصباح تعادل عشرة اعوام . عند شروق الشمس يشرق عليك وجه الله . تمتع برفقته ، تمتع بشركته ، تمتع بدفء محبته .


----------



## fauzi (23 يناير 2011)

234 - المحبة
•  من قال انه في النور و هو يبغض اخاه فهو الى الان في الظلمة  1 يوحنا 2 : 9
•  من لا يحب أخاه يكون كأولاد إبليس . 1 يوحنا 3: 10
•  من لا يحب أخاه يبقى في الموت. 1 يوحنا 3: 14
• من لا يُحب أخاه هو قاتل نفس . 1 يوحنا 3: 15
• من لا يُحب أخاه لم يعرف الله لأن الله محبة. 1 يوحنا 4: 8
• من لا يحب أخاه لا يحب الله. 1 يوحنا 4: 20


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2011)

235 - الصدّيق يترنم ويفرح

الانسان حين يحل به خير يفرح ويسعد ويغني ويرنم ، وحين يحل به شر يكتئب ويحزن ويبكي ويشكو ويتذمر ، لكن المسيحية كسرت تلك القاعدة وقلبت تلك البديهية . المسيحية اتت بالترنيم وقت الضيق وبالاغاني عند حدوث الشر . وسط الاضطهاد والمسيحيون يقادون الى القتل والموت والاستشهاد وهم يلقون للوحوش الكاسرة لتفترسهم أثناء اضطهاد الرومان كانت تصعد اصواتهم وتعلو بالتسبيح والترنيم والغناء . كان صوت ترنيمهم يغطي صوت زئير الوحوش وصراخ الجماهير والمسيحي حين يواجه العقبات والمشاكل والاضطهاد يرنم . يقول بولس الرسول : " لانه قد وهب لكم لاجل المسيح لا ان تؤمنوا به فقط بل ايضا ان تتالموا لاجله "  ( فيلبي 1 : 29 ) . الالم لاجل المسيح اسمى من الايمان وحده . وحين كانت الاحجار تلقى فوق جسد شهيد المسيحية الاول استفانوس والاحجار تتساقط على جسده تحطمه وتمزقه ، ارتفع وجهه وكان كأنه وجه ملاك .( اعمال الرسل 7 ).  المؤمن وقت الضيق يرى المسيح مصلوبا لاجله فيسعد ويفرح ، ويتشكل الالم داخله انغاما ً وموسيقى والحانا ً فيغني ويرنم .
 مرت باحد القديسين ضيقة وظلم واضطهاد ، وبينما هو في ذاته وسط الظلام والبرد والوحدة أشعل نارا ً في مدفأته وجلس وادهشه والظلام يغطي المكان والبرد يملأ البيت سمع صوت موسيقى ، موسيقى رتيبة جميلة ، ولم يكن حوله شيء تنبعث منه موسيقى هكذا . فحص المكان وبحث عن مصدر الموسيقى فوجد بالنار قطعة خشب تحترق وفي احتراقها يصدر منها صوت موسيقى شجية كانت فرعا من شجرة خاصة . وكانت تلك الشجرة كبيرة وارفة تعشعش فيها طيور مغردة واختزنت الشجرة وفروعها تلك الانغام فلما دخلت النار اخرجتها الحانا شجية جميلة رفعت روح الرجل وملئت قلبه تعزية وفرحة وشارك الخشب المحترق في الغناء ورنم وسبّح ونسى معاناته .
قد تكون تمر في نار حامية تُحرق . النار تستطيع ان تخرج من داخلك لحنا ً . التجربة تستطيع ان تعزف على قيثارتك فترنم . رنّم للرب " رَنِّمُوا لِلرَّبِّ تَرْنِيمَةً جَدِيدَةً. رَنِّمِي لِلرَّبِّ يَا كُلَّ الأَرْضِ . "( مزمور 96 : 1 ) . " يحمدك يا رب كل ملوك الارض …يرنمون في طرق الرب لان مجد الرب عظيم . " ( مزمور 138 : 4 – 5 ) . يقول سليمان الحكيم : " الصدّيق يترنم ويفرح ." ( امثال 29 : 6 ) .


----------



## fauzi (6 فبراير 2011)

236 - حين يريد الله منا ان نعمل عملا ً او يكلفنا بخدمة يدربنا ، ياخذنا ويدخل بنا الى مدرسة للتدريب والتعليم تطول او تقصر حسب مشيئته وحسب درجة اهمية وخطورة ومسؤولية العمل الذي سوف يكلفنا به وفترات التدريب قاسية وصعبة تحتاج الى بذل الجهد والعرق الا انه كما يقول الخبراء العسكريون : كل نقطة عرق تُبذل وتسكب وقت التدريب تمنع دماء كثيرة تُبذل وتُسكب وقت المعركة . الحداد يضع قطعة الصلب في النار ويصبر عليها حتى تلين والصائغ يضع الذهب في البوتقة ويراقبه حتى يصفو . اراد الله ان يعد موسى ليخرج شعبه من مصر ، وضعه في بيت فرعون ، قضى في القصر طفولته وصباه وشبابه وحين اصبح رجلا اخذه الى البرية ومرت به في البرية سنوات ، سنة وراء سنة ولما كملت اربعون سنة ظهر له ملاك الرب وسرى اليه من العليقة المشتعلة صوت الرب وقال له : هلم الان ، الان ارسلك الى مصر ، الان بعد اربعين سنة ادربك . اصبح موسى جاهزا للمهمة مستعدا لحمل المسؤولية بعد تدريب طويل شاق . واراد الله ان ينقذ يوسف وشعب الله من المجاعة وسار به رحلة تدريب ، بدأ الرحلة وهو يلبس رداء ملونا ، سار الرحلة عبر البئر التي القي فيها ثم مع قافلة حملته الى بيت فوطيفار ثم السجن ، ومرت السنوات ثقيلة سنة وراء سنة وحادث وراء حادث حتى جاء الوقت الذي انهى فيه يوسف تدريبه وخرج من السجن ليجلس على العرش وكان الرجل الثاني بعد فرعون وادى المهمة . وبولس الرسول ، شاول ، صال وجال يهدد ويضطهد ويقتل تلاميذ الرب وظهر له المسيح في الطريق وزلزله ، اسقطه على وجهه ثم ارسله الى حنانيا وعلمه حنانيا وارشده التلاميذ ، ثم اخذه الرب الى البرية ثلاث سنوات وبعد ان نال الكفاية من التعليم والتدريب ارسله الله رسولا للامم . والمسيح يسوع عاش ثلاثين عاما يعمل مع يوسف النجار في حانوته ثم خرج الى البرية وصارع الشيطان وغلب ثم بدأ مهمته . التدريب لازم لك . الله مدربك بجوارك عن قرب يراقبك يتابعك يوجهك ويرشدك ، يده قريبة وعينه مفتوحة ، اذا سال العرق على وجهك مسحه بيده  ، اذا وهن البدن وتعبت قواك شجعك ، اذا شكوت سمع شكواك وتدخّل ، اذا ضجرت ربت عليك ، وسط دوامة التدريب تاكد انه يراك ويراقبك ويساعدك .


----------



## fauzi (7 فبراير 2011)

237 - تهب الريح وتقتلع الشجرة وتلقي بها في الارض وتزداد عوامل الطبيعة قسوة وتتراكم الاتربة والرمال عليها وتُدفن الشجرة باخشابها وفروعها في قلب الارض وترقد سنوات واجيال وسط الظلام والضغط تحت  اكوام ثقيلة من الطين والحجر وتتوالى عليها الطعنات ، برد قارص وحر حارق ، ثلوج وبروق وصواعق ، وتسجى هناك تحت طبقات الارض تعاني الجفاف والصلابة وتتجمد وتختزنها الارض هي ومثيلاتها من الاشجار ، سنوات وسنوات ، ويأتي الانسان بفؤوسه وآلاته وادواته ويحفر الارض ويقلبها ويُطلق من باطنها وجوفها طاقة هائلة كامنة حبيسة في مناجمها . فحم اسود ، تفتتت الشجرة وتغيرت طبيعتها لتصبح طاقة نشطة ، كذلك كل المعادن الثمينة والاحجار الكريمة المدفونة في قلب الارض ، تتراكم عليها الاتربة والاحجار ، تختلط بها الرمال والاقذار وتتحول موادها الى قوى تتفجر وتحرّك ، أو كنوز غالية تُباع وتُغني . حتى انت تهب عليك الريح وتُلقي بك وتتراكم التجارب عليك وتتوالى عليك الآلام وتحل عليك المتاعب وتسقط عليك الشدائد وتتكون فيك طاقة روحية وقوى جبارة ومعادن ثمينة غالية . تتحول التجارب الى اختبارات والضغوط الى بركات . وإذ التقى بولس الرسول بالمسيح في الطريق الى دمشق وهو يقابل الصراعات والشدائد والمتاعب والتجارب من كل لون . عاش مطاردا ً مقيدا ً مسجونا ً مظلوما ً مجاهدا ً مكافحا ً . تراكمت عليه الاثقال وهوت عليه الضربات ، لكن الله حولها داخله طاقة روحية واجهت مضطهديه وصهرتهم ، طاقة جعلته بولس الرسول العظيم . وانت تحتاج في طريقك الى طاقة تدفعك الى الامام . طاقة تحملك وتسير بك كل الطريق الى ملكوت السموات . وهذه الطاقة لا تتكون وانت تعيش حياة الاسترخاء والراحة . الطاقة تتكون من تراكم الآلام وتتبلور من ضغوط التجارب . اصبر في الضيق ، جاهد وكافح ، قاوم واحتمل . اصلب عودك وارفع رأسك فكل ما تعاني منه اليوم هو الطاقة الروحية التي تحتاجها غدا ً . ما يواجهك ويعترض طريقك من مصاعب سيتحول حتما ً الى طاقة وقوة للمستقبل .


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2011)

*جمييييييييييل قوووووووووى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## fauzi (8 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *جمييييييييييل قوووووووووى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


شكرا ABOTARBO
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (8 فبراير 2011)

238 - يضع الله امامنا وعودا ً كثيرة رائعة في كتابه وبكلماته المقدسة ونفرح بها ونسعد ونقضي اوقاتا ً جميلة ونحن نتذكرها ونتلوها ، وتأتي الاوقات التي نحتاج فيها الى الله ليعين وبعطي ويبارك ، ونتقدم اليه ونرفع طلباتنا اليه ضعيفة هزيلة عاجزة ، وترتفع اليه مرتعشة متخاذلة غير محدودة بلا هدف او قصد ، وننتظر ونمل وننصد ونتباعد ونتصور ان الله لا يستجيب . كيف لا يستجيب ؟ وهو قد وعد ، كيف ينسى ؟ وهو قد تكلم . 
في خروجه من بيته وأرضه التقى يعقوب بالله ورأى سلم الله وملائكته وقال له الله ها انا معك واحفظك حيث ما تذهب وأردك الى هذه الارض . ( سفر التكوين 28 ) . وفي عودته الى ارضه وخوفه من لقاء عيسو أخيه ، رفع وجهه لله وصلى . قال يا اله ابي ابراهيم واله ابي اسحق ، الرب الذي قال لي ارجع الى ارضك . ذكر يعقوب الله الرب بوعده وقوله وكلامه بان يحسن اليه واعترف بضعفه وعجزه وخوفه . قال : صغير انا عن جميع الطافك وعن جميع الامانة التي صنعت الى عبدك نجني من يد اخي ، من عيسو لإني خائف منه وانت قد قلت اني اُحسن اليك واجعل نسلك كرمل البحر .( سفر التكوين 32 )  اعاد يعقوب في صلاته قول الله له ووعده بالاحسان اليه . اكد له تصديقه لكلامه واعتماده على امانته وتمسكه بقوله . واستجاب الرب لصلاة يعقوب ونجاه وباركه واحسن اليه .
حين تأتي الى الله ، تعال اليه متسلحا ً بوعده ، متمسكا ً بعهده . الله لا يمكن ان يُنكر قوله السابق أو يغيّر كلامه الذي قاله . عندما يعدنا الله ويتكلم معنا فهو يضع نفسه تحت تصرفنا . يصبح مستعدا ً لعمل ما وعد به وتكلم . يكون جاهزا ً للاستجابة .
بينما كان المسيح خارجا ً من أريحا مع تلاميذه كان بارتيماوس الاعمى جالسا ً وسمع صوت يسوع وتلاميذه فابتدأ يصرخ ويقول يا ابن داود ارحمني ، وناداه المسيح وسأله : ماذا تريد أن أفعل بك ؟ وبلا تردد وبلا تفكير قال : يا سيد أن ابصر . وشفاه المسيح ، استجاب لطلبه فللوقت أبصر .( مرقس 10 : 46 – 52 ) .
حين تأتي الى المسيح حدد طلبتك وعينّها .


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2011)

> حين تأتي الى الله ، تعال اليه  متسلحا ً بوعده ، متمسكا ً بعهده . الله لا يمكن ان يُنكر قوله السابق أو  يغيّر كلامه الذي قاله . عندما يعدنا الله ويتكلم معنا فهو يضع نفسه تحت  تصرفنا . يصبح مستعدا ً لعمل ما وعد به وتكلم . يكون جاهزا ً للاستجابة .





> حين تأتي الى المسيح حدد طلبتك وعينّها .



*تأمل وكلمات رااااااااااااااائعة
أذكرنى فى صلواتكم*


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *تأمل وكلمات رااااااااااااااائعة
> أذكرنى فى صلواتكم*


شكرا ABOTARBO
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2011)

239 - بعض ايامنا سوداء ، أيام يأس وقنوط وألم ومعاناة ، ليس بها نقطة بيضاء ، داكنة ، قاسية ، حزينة مؤلمة كريهة ، نحس وسط الظلام بالوحدة ، لا صوت ولا حركة ولا نور ، وفي الظلام يتضخم حجم الألم ، وفي السكوت يتضاعف صوت الأنين ، لكننا نعرف ان الله موجود . الايمان يفتح أنظارنا في الظلام فنراه ، وهو ينقذ ويسرع وينجد . الايمان يُسمعنا صوته بوضوح في السكوت . الايام المظلمة السوداء مدرسة الله التي تقودنا الى النور . ايام السكون والوحدة والوحشة مدرسة الله التي توفرنا للشركة معه . مر ابراهيم وسارة بسنوات عجاف ، سوداء بلا ولد ولا ذرية ، وبعد سلسلة من الاختبارات والصمود جاء اسحق بعد ان شاخا . مر يوسف بسنوات جافة سوداء بعيدا ً عن ابيه وبيته وعبر جسورا ً كثيرة وتمسك بإيمانه بالرب فاعتلى العرش . وكل رجال الله ونساءه أحاطت بهم سنوات طويلة سوداء . والايمان الصامد وحده هو الذي يبدد الظلام ويطرد السواد . يقول بولس الرسول في رسالته الى العبرانيين: " و لكن بدون ايمان لا يمكن ارضاؤه لانه يجب ان الذي ياتي الى الله يؤمن بانه موجود و انه يجازي الذين يطلبونه "( عبرانيين 11 : 6 ) . وقف الفتية الثلاثة امام نبوخذنصر متهمين بعصيان أمر الملك . رفضوا السجود لتمثال الذهب حين علا صوت العزف والموسيقى . قابلوا غضب الملك بالصمود والثبات وهو يقول : من هو الاله الذي ينقذكم من يدي ؟ وبايمان ومعرفة بذلك الاله قالو هوذا يوجد الهنا الذي نعبده يستطيع ان ينجينا من اتون النار المتقدة ومن يدك ايها الملك . ايمان قوي صامد يرضي الله لذلك نجاهم الرب من اتون النار ولم تمس النار شعرة من رؤوسهم ، واعترف نبوخذنصر الملك بالله وقال : تبارك الله الذي ارسل ملاكه وانقذ عبيده الذين اتكلوا عليه .( دانيال 3 ) . في جثسيماني رفع المسيح رأسه للآب وقال بايمان يا أبتاه إن شئت ان تزيل عني هذه الكأس ولكن لتكن لا ارادتي بل ارادتك .( لوقا 22 : 42 ، 44 ) هذا هو الايمان : (إن شئت ولكن لتكن ارادتك ) . في وسط اللحظات السوداء في البستان ، في المعاناة وقطرات عرق المسيح تسيل كقطرات دم ٍ من جبينه يقول : إن شئت ، إن أردت فلتكن مشيئتك وارادتك . هذا هو الايمان الذي يبدد سواد الايام واللحظات .
آمنت يا رب فقوي إيماني .


----------



## fauzi (10 فبراير 2011)

240 - الهك غني ، غني جدا ّ . خزائن السموات حافلة بكل البركات . الله قادر قوي ، كل ما شاء صنع وكل ما قال فعل . وانت وانا وكل ابن لله له كل ما لله ، خزائن السماء وكنوز الارض " مَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ "  ( يوحنا 14 : 13 ) .هل تؤمن بذلك ؟ هل تؤمن ؟ اطلب لنفسك آية من الرب الهك ، عمّق طلبك أو رفّعه الى فوق " اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ مِنَ الآبِ بِاسْمِي يُعْطِيكُمْ . إِلَى الآنَ لَمْ تَطْلُبُوا شَيْئًا بِاسْمِي. اُطْلُبُوا تَأْخُذُوا، لِيَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً . " ( يوحنا 16 : 23 ، 24 ) . أترى ؟ الله غني وغناه كله في متناول يدك ، اطلب ما شئت ، اطلب . هو قادر ان ينفذ طلبتك مهما عظمت . حلّق بايمانك واطلب وطالب بما تشاء . كل ما تراه بالايمان هو لك . بوسع الله ان يهبك اياه . ارفع عينيك ، وسّع خيالك ، ثقّل طلباتك الزمنية والروحية ، اقترب من الله ، ثق ان كلمته موجهة لك ، اعتمد على امانته واطلب تنل .
خرج ابراهيم ولوط وسارا في الارض معا ً وحدثت مخاصمة بين رعاة ابراهيم ورعاة لوط ، تشاحن الرعاة وهدد سلامة الشركة بينهما فقال ابراهيم لا تكن مخاصمة بيني وبينك وبين رعاتي ورعاتك لاننا نحن اخوان ، الارض امامك ، اعتزل عني إن ذهبت شمالاً فانا يمينا ً وان يمينا فانا شمالا ً واختار لوط الارض الخضراء الخصبة وارتحل شرقا ً وقبل ابراهيم ارض كنعان وارتحل اليها . وبعد ان ذهب لوط قال الرب لابراهيم ارفع عينيك وانظر من الموضع الذي انت فيه وانظر شمالا ً وجنوبا ً وشرقا ً وغربا ً لان جميع الارض التي انت ترى لك اعطيها .( سفر التكوين 13 ) . كل الارض لا اليمين أوالشمال فقط كما قال ابراهيم للوط بل كل الارض من جميع الاتجاهات اعطاها الله لابراهيم . هكذا الله يعطيك كل ما تستطيع ان تتخيله وتراه بعين ايمانك . احيانا نقلل من حجم الله حين نقلل من حجم طلباتنا منه . الله عظيم ، الأعظم . اجعل طلباتك عظيمة ، اعظم الطلبات . لا تهتم بما تأكل او بما تشرب ، الاكل كله حولك ، الشراب كله حولك . الله يدبّر اكل الاسد ويدبّر طعام النملة . الله يوفر شراب الفيل ويوفر شراب العصفور . اطلب ما هو اعظم ، اطلب ملكوت الله وهذه جميعها تزاد وتضاف وتعطى لك .( متى 6 : 33 ) .


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2011)

*بجد تاملات فى منتهى الرووووووووووووووووووعة

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 فبراير 2011)

> 7 اذكر خالقك في ايام شبابك
> "فاذكر خالقك في ايام شبابك قبل ان تأتي ايام الشر او تجيء السنون اذا تقول ليس لي فيها سرور."
> (جامعة 12: 1) .


موضوع جيد 
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## fauzi (11 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *بجد تاملات فى منتهى الرووووووووووووووووووعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


شكرا ABOTARBO
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (11 فبراير 2011)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> موضوع جيد
> الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


شكرا راجعة ليسوع
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (11 فبراير 2011)

241 - الفجوة 

يا لها من فجوة عميقة جائت لتفصل بين الانسان والهه وهي السبب الحقيقي في شقاء البشرية وتعاستها ولن يسترد الانسان سعادته المفقودة الا اذا تمكن من تخطي هذه الفجوة بصورة او باخرى حتى تتصل علاقته بخالقه وتعود الشركة بينه وبين الله    مصدر "كل عطية صالحة وكل موهبة تامة "       ( يعقوب 1 : 17 ) . فنحن بعيدا ً عنه تعالى تعوزنا المقومات الاساسية للسعادة ، نفتقر الى شعور بالامان في مواجهة المخاطر الظاهرة الحقيقية ، فكوارث الطبيعة تهددنا واصابات الحياة العصرية كثيرة من حولنا وعدالة الدينونة تطاردنا كما نشعر بحاجتنا لمحبة صادقة قوية  الى من يحبنا لذواتنا  بالرغم من الحالة التي تردينا اليها ومع ان الله عارف بجميع احتياجاتنا وقادر في غناه الذي لا يستقصى ان يسددها كلها ، ولكن اين الله واين نحن من جلاله ، هوذا الله في علو السموات اما نحن ففي الارض نسكن بيوتا ً من طين ، هو القدوس الطاهر اما نحن فاشرار دنسون ، ولذلك فاعز امنية تطلعت اليها البشرية منذ سقوط الانسان الاول هي ان تجد طريقها الى الله لترجع اليه وتسعد بين احضانه .
قد حاول الانسان مستميتا ً تحقيق هذه الامنية بوسائله الخاصة ولكن الفجوة كانت اكبر من كل الامكانيات البشرية ولهذا كان طبيعيا ً ان يصاب الانسان بالاحباط وهو يقف امام هذه الفجوة السحيقة  وكأنها الهوة العظيمة التي اثبتت بين الغني المعذب واليعازر المتنعم في احضان ابراهيم  ( لوقا 16 : 26 ) . ومن هنا جائت صرخة ايوب " من يعطيني ان اجده " ( ايوب 23 : 3 ) . 
ازاء عجز الارض تحركت السماء ونزل ابن العلي من عليائه ليولد على ارضنا . نعم جائنا ابن الله آخذا ً صورة عبد صائرا ً في شبه الناس  ( فيلبي 2 : 7 ) . وهكذا ارتبطت الارض بالسماء والانسان بالله فاتصلت الفجوة بل زالت الفجوة التي تولدت بسبب معصية الانسان وتمرده " إن الله كان في المسيح مصالحا العالم لنفسه غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم " ( 2 كورنثوس 5 : 19 ) . نعم جاء المصالح الذي كان يفتقده ايوب : "ليس بيننا مصالح يضع يده على كلينا " ( ايوب 9 : 33 ) . وما كان مصالحا غيره يستطيع ان يضع يده على الله ذاته  لأنه وحده ابن الله الحي " بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته " ( عبرانيين 1 : 3 ) .


----------



## fauzi (15 فبراير 2011)

242 - خلق الله الانسان وابدع في خلقه فاصبح اسمى كل الخليقة وخلق جسد الانسان وبدقة وحكمة وقدرة وكل عضو فيه خلقه ليعمل . العقل ليفكر ويحرك الوعي ، القلب لينبض ويضمن الحياة ، وكل عضو في الجسد له عمل هام خلقه الله لكي يعمله والجميع يعمل لصالح الجسد ، وتوّج الانسان بحرية الارادة ، ارادة حرة واختيار مطلق السراح ، ويستطيع اي انسان ان يستخدم اعضاء جسده في الخير او الشر . اليد يستخدمها الانسان لأعمال صالحة او اعمال شريرة . الرجل يمكن ان تذهب الى الضلال او تركع وتعبد الله والعين لترى وتنظر والنظر يمكن ان يكون نعمة او نقمة . نظرت حواء بعينيها الى الثمرة المحرمة وامعنت النظر ورأت الشجرة جيدة للاكل بهجة للعيون شهية للنظر وقطعت واكلت واعطت ادم فاكل وعصي الله واقترف الشر وجلب اللعنة للانسان . والقى داود النبي بصره على امرأة غيره واشتهاها واخطأ وكانت خطيئته نقطة سوداء في حياته جلبت الموت والحزن والبكاء . وقال المسيح : "سراج الجسد هو العين فان كانت عينك بسيطة فجسدك كله يكون نيرا ً وان كانت عينك شريرة فجسدك كله يكون مظلما ً" ( متى 6 : 22 ، 23 ) ." فان كانت عينك اليمنى تعثرك فاقلعها والقها عنك لانه خير لك ان يهلك احد اعضائك ولا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم ." ( متى 5 : 29 ) . العين الشريرة تركز نظرها في الارض ، في التراب في النجاسة ، والعين الصالحة ترسل نظرها الى السماء ، الى الله ، الى القداسة . يرنم داود النبي فيقول : " اليك رفعت عيني يا ساكنا ً في السموات " ( مزمور 123 : 1 ) .يرفع داود النبي عينيه الى السماء متأملا ً جمال الله وصلاحه ويسبّح في عبادة الله ويمجده ويحيى في شركة قداسة معه ، ويرفع عينيه الى الله يترجاه ويستنزل رحمته وعطفه واحسانه عليه ويحيا في خيرات الله وبركاته ونعمه واحساناته وغناه ويرفع داود النبي عينيه الى اعلى ويقول : "ارفع عيني الى الجبال من حيث يأتي عوني معونتي من عند الرب صانع السماوات والارض " ( مزمور 121 : 1 ، 2 )  . لا يدع رجلك تزل لا ينعس حافظك ، الرب يحفظك من كل شر . الله يريدك ان ترفع عينيك اليه ، خلقهما لكي تراه بهما ، الله يسعد بان يرى عينيك متجهتين نحوه في العلاء ، في السماء . ارفع عينيك اليه حيث البهاء والخير والعون . ابعد عينيك عن التراب حيث النجاسة والشر والعثرة  . ما اروع ان ترى الله دائما ً فهو دائما ً يراك . دائما ً .


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2011)

> ابعد عينيك عن التراب حيث النجاسة والشر والعثرة  . ما اروع ان ترى الله دائما ً فهو دائما ً يراك . دائما ً .


*آميـــــــــــن
رائع يا أستاذى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*


----------



## fauzi (16 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميـــــــــــن
> رائع يا أستاذى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *


شكرا ABOTARBO
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (16 فبراير 2011)

243 - حين يحل الظلام تصعب الرؤيا ، نظرة العين لا تقدر على اختراق الظلام ، ونرتعب ، نخاف ، كلما امعنا النظر نرى خيالات مفزعة تتحرك وتعمل في الظلمة ، ونغمض عيوننا فلا فائدة منها ، انتفت القدرة على البصر ، عيوننا لا تبصر ، وتتحرك قلوبنا وعقولنا ونستعيض بها على البصر، نرى ببصائرنا ، نرى في الظلمة نورا ً ، نرى وسط الظلام نور الله ، نرى الله . الظلام لا يخفي الله عن عقولنا وقلوبنا حتى ولو لم تره عيوننا ، هو دائما ً هناك ويظهر نوره أبهى وسط الظلام . هو دائما ً هناك ويرسل قدرته لنا وقت الضعف . حين تحيط بنا التجارب وتشل حركتنا يرفعنا بجناحيه فنطير . حين يحل بنا الحزن والمرض والألم ينزل الينا ويرافقنا . وسط حمأة الشك واليأس والفشل نرى مجده . وسط ظلمة الموت ورائحته الكريهة نجده قائما ً . مات الملك عزريا ، الملك الطيب الصالح ، مات الملك ، مات . وفي مواجهة موت الملك وقف اشعياء النبي حزينا ً يائسا ً ، لكنه في لوعته وانهياره رأى السيد ، رأى سيده وسيد الملك عزريا ، رآه ، رأى السيد جالسا ً على العرش ، رآه على كرسي عالٍ ومرتفع . كان عزريا الملك سندا ً لأشعياء النبي ولما مات ضاع السند ، لكن الله  ملك الملوك جاء واصبح سندا ً له ، سندا ً لا يعادله سند . كان عزريا الملك يحتل كرسي المملكة ويجلس على عرشها ، لكن الله يحتل كرسي الأرض والسماء ويجلس على عرشهما . مات الملك ليرى اشعياء الله الحي قائما ً حيا ً الى الابد . في حياة الملك كان اشعياء يركز اعتماده على انسان محدود القدرة والسلطان وفي موت الملك استطاع اشعياء أن يرى الله اللامحدود القدرة والسلطان . رأى السرافيم واقفين وينادون : قدوس ، قدوس ، قدوس رب الجنود ، مجده ملء كل الارض ( اشعياء 6 : 1، 2 ، 3 )  . اعظم وأبهى وأعلى من كل امجاد الملوك .
حين يحل بك الموت لا تفزع فالله هناك ، والله حي . لو مات كل من نعتمد عليهم لا تخف ، الله هناك ، الله لايموت . انظر بعينيك مخترقا ً الظلام الاسود ، لا تنظر بعينيك ، انظر بعقلك وقلبك وايمانك ترهُ يطرد الظلام ، ترهُ جالسا ً على كرسي عال ، كرسي مجيد ومرتفع . الله لا يسمح بالظلام ليعمي عينيك . الله يريدك في الظلام أن تفتح عينيك لتراه . الله لا يسمح بالموت ليكسر قلبك . الله يقودك لأن تعرفه حيأ ً الى الأبد  .


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسى أستاذى 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم*


----------



## fauzi (17 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *ميرسى أستاذى
> ربنا يبارك حياتكم*


شكرا ABOTARBO
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (17 فبراير 2011)

244 - ننظر حولنا فنرى الاشرار ينجحون ، يرتعون في الملذات ويتمتعون . نجد الظالمين على الكراسي العالية ، يستبدون ، يتمادون ويفجرون . اللصوص يغتنون ، يمتلكون ويكتنزون ، يلهون ، يأكلون ويشربون . والاخيار ، الابرار يعانون ، يتألمون ، يقاسون ، يُطحنون ، يُلقون في الظلام ، يقيدون ، يضربون بالسياط ، يعذبون . فالشرفاء معوزون ، فقراء محرومون ، يعيشون جياعا ً عطشانين . وندهش ونفجع ونغار كما يقول المرنم في مزاميره : " غِرْتُ مِنَ الْمُتَكَبِّرِينَ، إِذْ رَأَيْتُ سَلاَمَةَ الأَشْرَارِ. لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَتْ فِي مَوْتِهِمْ شَدَائِدُ، وَجِسْمُهُمْ سَمِينٌ . " ( مزمور 73 : 3 ، 4 ) . حتى ادرك وفهم عندما دخل الى حضرة الله وهناك انفتحت عينيه . يقول :" حَتَّى دَخَلْتُ مَقَادِسَ اللهِ، وَانْتَبَهْتُ إِلَى آخِرَتِهِمْ . " ( مزمور 73 : 17 ) . ادرك وفهم ان العبرة ليست الآن ، بل العبرة في الآخرة التامة . يقول : " حَقًّا فِي مَزَالِقَ جَعَلْتَهُمْ. أَسْقَطْتَهُمْ إِلَى الْبَوَارِ." ( مزمور 73 : 18 ) . فكل تكبر اليوم يقودهم الى العذاب الابدي . كل ما يحصلون عليه اليوم يُصبح قشا ً يُحرق في النار كالغني الذي عاش متنعما ً مترفها ً في حياته يلبس البز والارجوان ولعازر مطروح عند بابه مضروبا ً بالقروح جائعا ً لا يحصل على الفُتاة ومات وحُمل لعازر الى حضن ابراهيم والغني القي في الجحيم . وحين طلب الغني من ابراهيم ان يرسل لعازر ليبل طرف اصبعه بماء ليبرد لسانه ، فهو معذب في اللهيب ، أجابه ابراهيم انه قد استوفى خيراته في حياته واستوفى لعازر البلايا ، والآن الواحد يتعزى والآخر يتعذب . ( لوقا 16 : 20 – 31 ) . هكذا يستوفي الاشرار افراح الحياة وملذاتها الفانية ، وحين يذهبون الى الحياة الدائمة الباقية يتعذبون . لو ادرك الناس ذلك لما تمادوا في غيهم وظلمهم وشرهم ، ولو ادرك الابرار ذلك ايضا ً لما اندهشوا وفزعوا وشعروا بالغيرة . ما يحدث هنا مؤقت ، عمره قصير يظهر قليلا ً ثم يضمحل أما هناك فدائم لا نهاية له باقٍ ،  أبدي ، لا ينتهي . لا تغر من الاشرار فنهايتهم مخيفة ، مرعبة واسلك سلوك الابرار فنهايتهم مجيدة ، رائعة . يقول داود النبي :" لاَ تَغَرْ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ، وَلاَ تَحْسِدْ عُمَّالَ الإِثْمِ ، فَإِنَّهُمْ مِثْلَ الْحَشِيشِ سَرِيعًا يُقْطَعُونَ، وَمِثْلَ الْعُشْبِ الأَخْضَرِ يَذْبُلُونَ. " ( مزمور 37 : 1 ، 2 ) . عاملوا الشر يقطعون والذين ينتظرون الرب هم يرثون الارض . بعد قليل لا يكون الشرير . تطلع في مكانه فلا يكون اما الودعاء فيرثون الارض ويتلذذون في كثرة السلامة .


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 فبراير 2011)

> عاملوا الشر يقطعون والذين ينتظرون  الرب هم يرثون الارض . بعد قليل لا يكون الشرير . تطلع في مكانه فلا يكون  اما الودعاء فيرثون الارض ويتلذذون في كثرة السلامة .


*آميـــــــــن
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم أستاذى*


----------



## fauzi (18 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميـــــــــن
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم أستاذى*


شكرا ABOTARBO
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (18 فبراير 2011)

245 -الله لا يتركك في عوز

لا يترك الله أولاده في عَوَز أو احتياج، بل إنه يعولهم بطرق ووسائل مختلفة، وهذا وعده لنا. ونرى ذلك متمثلاً في إيليا، وكيف اعتنى الله به لمدة ثلاث سنوات ونصف، إذ انقطع المطر ( يع 5 : 17 ) ، وحدثت مجاعة عظيمة في البلاد، وقد تكفَّل الرب به، مستخدمًا سلطانه المطلق، في تطويع الإنسان والمخلوقات العجماء (الطيور) لأمره ، ولإعالة إيليا، ونرى ذلك في قول الرب له :
1 ـ أمرت الغربان
قال الرب لإيليا: «انطلق .. واختبئ عند نهر كريث .. فتشرب من النهر. وقد أمرت الغربان أن تعولك هناك» ( 1مل 17: 3 ، 4) ، فنجد أن الغربان كانت تحت طوع الله لإعالة إيليا، فكانت تأتي له بخبز ولحم صباحًا ومساءً ، وذلك عكس طبيعتها، ولم تتخلف ولو مرة واحدة قرابة سنة ونصف، فكان إيليا عندما يسمع صوتها ويراها، يرى فيها عناية الله ومراحمه، فكان يُسرّ بمجيئها، بل وكان ينتظرها، وفي نهاية المدة المحددة من الرب ، نجد أن النهر وهو مصدر المعونة الموثوق به للعيان قد يبس ، ولم يذكر الكتاب أن الغربان وهي المصدر غير الموثوق به للعيان قد تخلفت عن إحضار الطعام.
2ـ أمرت امرأة أرملة
قال الرب لإيليا: «قم اذهب إلى صرفة التي لصيدون وأقم هناك. هوذا قد أمرت هناك امرأة أرملة أن تعولك» ( 1مل 17: 9 )، فقام وذهب حسب قول الرب، وهو لا يعلم مَن هي المرأة ، وعندما ذهب وجد أنها امرأة فقيرة ، وكل ما عندها «ملء كف من الدقيق .. وقليل من الزيت»، والحقيقة أنها تحتاج إلى مَن يعولها هي وابنها، ربما اندهش إيليا وتحيَّر، لكن لم يتركه الرب في حيرته ، بل قال لها الرب بفم إيليا: «إن كوار الدقيق لا يفرغ وكوز الزيت لا ينقص إلى اليوم الذي فيه يُعطي الرب مطرًا على وجه الأرض»، وإن كانت المرأة فقيرة في الزمان ، لكنها كانت غنية في الإيمان ، «فذهبت وفعلت حسب قول إيليا»، وبهذا أعالت إيليا من مخازن الرب التي لا تفرغ. «وأكلت هي وهو وبيتها أيامًا» قرابة سنتين ، حتى افتقد الرب شعبه بالمطر.
فهل تخشى من العَوَز أو الاحتياج في زمن الجوع والغلاء؟ اعلم أن مخازن الله لا تفرغ


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2011)

246 - في حياتنا المسيحية نواجه تجارب واضطهادات وحروب قاسية متنوعة ، وهذه التجارب قاصرة على المؤمن الذي يتمسك بحياته المسيحية وشهادته ، وليس من السهل تفادي هذه التجارب أو الهروب منها . هي ليست بسبب سلوك نغيره فننجو منها ، هي بسبب حياة نحياها لا يسهل تغييرها فلا نجاة . هذه التجارب لا لما نعمله بل لما نكونه ، لا لفعل ٍ بل لكون ٍ ، والدخول الى هذه التجارب اختياري بلا فرض أو الزام ، ففي انكار الايمان نجاة وفي الاصرار عليه معاناة ، ويختار المؤمن الاصرار والمعاناة ، يختار الباب الضيق الشاق . الباب الضيق الشاق يقود الى حياة ابدية مجيدة منتصرة . كالباحث عن الماس يسلك طريقا ً ضيقا ً مظلما ً بحثا ً عنه ، ينزل الى اعماق المناجم الخطرة ويمزق اقدامه وأكفه بين أحجارها وبعد جهد وجهاد يبرق  وسط الظلام لمعان الماس يخطف العين وتلمسه اصابعه وتتفحصه أعينه ويسعد به قلبه ويمتلئ بثمنه جيبه ، ولا أحد يرغم الساعي الى الماس لينزل الى اعماق الظلام ويعيش فيه . ينزل باختياره الحر وإرادته المطلقة . هكذا المؤمن ينزل الى هاوية التجربة ، ينزل حاملا ً حياته على كفه مدفوعا ً بحبه واصراره واخلاصه ورغبته في الشهادة . يعلم ان هناك كراهية وبغضة وظلمة وصعاب واضطهاد ، وقال المسيح : " إِنْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُبْغِضُكُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَبْغَضَنِي قَبْلَكُمْ .لَوْ كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُحِبُّ خَاصَّتَهُ. وَلكِنْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، لِذلِكَ يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ . " ( يوحنا 15 : 18 ، 19 ) . ولك ان تختار العالم بابوابه المتسعة وبطرقه الرحبة وتلهو في الحياة بلعب الاطفال الملونة الرخيصة المصنوعة من أحقر المواد ، أو أن تختار المسيح وبابه الضيق وطريقه الكرب ، وترمي لعب الاطفال ذات الالوان الرخيصة وتسعى بحثا ً عن الماس الثمين ، تودع الراحة والاستلقاء والخمول وتقبل التجارب والصعوبات والآلام . " طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي يَحْتَمِلُ التَّجْرِبَةَ، لأَنَّهُ إِذَا تَزَكَّى يَنَالُ «إِكْلِيلَ الْحَيَاةِ» الَّذِي وَعَدَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ. " ( يعقوب 1 : 12 ) . " لأَنَّهُ قَدْ وُهِبَ لَكُمْ لأَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ لاَ أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ فَقَطْ، بَلْ أَيْضًا أَنْ تَتَأَلَّمُوا لأَجْلِهِ." ( فيلبي 1 : 29 ) .
لك الاختيار الحر بين لعب الاطفال واحجار الماس . لك الاختيار الحر بين العالم والهلاك أو المسيح والاكليل . لك الاختيار الحر بين الراحة هنا والعذاب هناك أو العذاب هنا والمجد هناك .


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 فبراير 2011)

*جميييييييييل قوى يا أستاذنا
ربنا يعوضكم 
صلواتكم*


----------



## menasonjesus (21 فبراير 2011)

الموضوع هايل جدا بس انا مش فاهم الايه دي لو تاضر تفسرهالي بطريقه اوضح ممكن
*ان صعدت عليك روح المتسلط لا تترك مكانك لان الهدوء يسكن خطايا عظيمة." (جامعة 10: 4)*


----------



## fauzi (22 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *جميييييييييل قوى يا أستاذنا
> ربنا يعوضكم
> صلواتكم*


شكرا ABOTARBO
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (22 فبراير 2011)

menasonjesus قال:


> الموضوع هايل جدا بس انا مش فاهم الايه دي لو تاضر تفسرهالي بطريقه اوضح ممكن
> *ان صعدت عليك روح المتسلط لا تترك مكانك لان الهدوء يسكن خطايا عظيمة." (جامعة 10: 4)*




تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكري 
آية(4): "أن صعدت عليك روح المتسلط فلا تترك مكانك لأن الهدوء يسكن خطايا عظيمة."

روح المتسلط = أي غضب عليك. فلا تترك مكانك = أي لا تستعفِ من مأموريتك وتتخلى عن دورك وخدمتك لشعبك. وكن هادئاً لأن الهدوء يسكن خطايا كثيرة = الأفضل أن نهدأ أمام الرؤساء فلربما هدوءنا يتسبب في ندمهم على خطاياهم وغضبهم الذي سيكتشفون أنه بلا سبب، فيهدأ الملك بهدوئك وتكون لك فرصة أن يسمعك. وهذه النصيحة موجهة لكل مرؤوس مع رئيسه ولكل ابن مع والده. فليخضع الصغير للكبير .


----------



## fauzi (22 فبراير 2011)

247 - ونحن نعبر الحياة نسير أحيانا ً مع التيار واحيانا ً ضد التيار . أحيانا ً يكون الجو صحو ٌ والريح تهب معنا ، وأحيانا ً تكون الريح مضادة . فإذا سرنا مع التيار سهل سيرنا وكان العبور مريحا ً ميسورا ً ، وإذا أبحرنا والريح معنا تملأ قلوعنا وتدفعنا نحو مقصدنا بسلاسة وسرعة . والعكس حين يضادنا التيار والريح فنقاوم ونقاسي ونصارع ونكافح . وقد يكون التيار الذي معنا تيار العالم الذي يبدو معنا ويقودنا الى حيث لا نريد ، وقد تكون الريح التي تهب تملأ قلوعنا ريح مخادعة تدفعنا الى حيث لا يجب ان  نذهب ، وحين نكتشف ذلك ، وطوبى لمن يكتشفه مبكرا ً نشمّر عن سواعدنا ونقاوم . ويطول الصراع أو يقصر لكننا في ذلك كله ننظر الى الله نترجى عونه ومساندته ، وتتعالى الأمواج وتصخب الريح ويهدر الرعد ويلمع البرق ونرتعب ونخاف لكننا في استمرارنا في المقاومة وفي حرارة طلبنا عون الرب ، يجيء . يجيء حتى في الهزيع الرابع ، حتى حين يهاجمنا اليأس ، حتى عند ما يغزو قلوبنا الشك . حينئذ ٍ وقبل أن نخور ، قبل أن يجرفنا التيار ، قبل أن تحطم سفينتنا الريح ، يجيء . يجيء بقدرةٍ ، يجيء بقوة ٍ ، يجيء ماشيا ً على البحر فوق الريح والعاصفة ، لكننا أحيانا ً نختار التيار السريع والريح السهلة ، نرتب لانفسنا حياة تتفق وميولنا ورغباتنا وشهواتنا ، ونركب التيار ، نسترخي ونسلم نفوسنا ومصيرنا لتيار رغباتنا ، ونتعلق بالريح ، نترك مجاذيفنا ونستسلم للريح الذي يهب وفق شهواتنا ولا نفيق الا وقد جذبنا التيار وحملنا واندفع بنا نحو الشلال ولا نستيقظ الا وقد دفعنا الريح واندفع بنا في اتجاه الصخور ، ونقاوم ونصارع ونحاول تغيير الاتجاه والعودة الى الطريق ، وفي خضم الصراع نرفع اعيننا نطلب عون الله وخلاصه ويجيء ، يجيء في وقته قبل ان يبتلعنا الشلال وقبل ان تحطمنا الصخور . عينه دائما ً علينا ، لا تغفل ولا تنام دائماً يوجد عند متناول طلباتنا .
إن كان التيار الذي يجرفك من التجارب حولك أو من اختيارك وحدك . إن كانت الريح التي تدفعك من الخارج أو من داخلك فاصرخ اليه ، يجيء ، ويأتي ويعين ويخلّص . قد يتأنى لتقوية ذراعيك . قد لا يُقبل في الهزيع الأول أو الثاني أو الثالث لتثبيت ايمانك ، لكن لا بد سيجيء . انظر اليه عبر التيار تره ، اخترق الريح تجده .


----------



## MICHAEL NSTAS (22 فبراير 2011)

شكرا" و الموضوع جميل


----------



## fauzi (23 فبراير 2011)

MICHAEL NSTAS قال:


> شكرا" و الموضوع جميل


شكرا MICHAEL NSTAS
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (23 فبراير 2011)

248 - أخذ الرجلان يبنيان بيتيهما ، اختارا الارض التي يبنيان عليها . مد أحدهما معوله وتحسس الارض التي سيحفرها ليضع اساس بيته ، اصطدم المعول بصخور جامدة واحجار صلبة وتحرك بعيدا ً الى الأرض رخوة . غاص معوله في الرمل الرقيق السهل الهين وبدأ يحفر  ويضع الاساس . ومد الآخر معوله وتحسس الأرض واختار الصامد منها ، الجامد . وجد أحدهما الحفر سهلا ً والعمل هينا ً وعلا بناء بيته بسرعة ويسر ، أما الآخر فبذل الجهد والعرق وهو يحطم الصخر ويخترق الحجر . وبعد ان اتم كل منهما البناء هبت الرياح ونزل المطر وجائت الانهار وصدمت البيتين وسقط البيت المبني على اساس رملي وكان سقوطه عظيما ً وصمد البيت القائم على اساس صخري ، حفظ البيت وصاحبه العاقل . وقال المسيح : هكذا من يسمع اقوالي ويعمل بها وذاك من يسمع ولا يعمل بما سمع .( متى 7 : 24 – 27 ) . وحولنا رمال كثيرة ، الحياة مليئة بأرض صفراء رملية يسهل الارتماء عليها والاعتماد عليها ، تخدعنا بانبساطها وارتفاعها ، وحولنا أراض ٍ صخرية ترتفع شامخة صامدة ثابتة جامدة . إن سمعت ما تسمعه الآن ، اقوال المسيح الغالية الثمينة ورفضت العمل بما تسمع أو اعجبت وتعجبت ثم تحولت وابتعدت فبنائك يسقط ، حياتك مبنية على أوهام وخداع وسراب ومن تعاليم العالم وفلسفاته ، كل نظرياته وايديولوجياته رمال . اسمع ما يقوله المسيح وما يعلمه ، استوعبه ، افهمه ، اتبعه ، تبني حياتك على صخر لا تهزه زلازل ولا تجرفه عواصف . الربان الماهر هو الذي يحدد طريقه بالبوصلة ويتجه الى الطريق ، لا يحيد عن الاتجاه الواحد المعيّن يسرة أو يمنة ، يسير كما تحدد البوصلة . كلام المسيح وتعاليمه ، كلمة الله وكتابه المقدس بوصلة أمينة آمنة حدد اتجاه حياتك عليه ، سر في الاتجاه بثبات واصرار وايمان . لا تنظر حولك ، لا تغرك الأضواء اللامعة التي تظهر وتختفي ، لاتنجذب نحو الاصوات الصاخبة ولا النداءات الخادعة . سر في الاتجاه الواحد الذي ضبطت حياتك عليه طبقا ً للبوصلة ، بوصلة كلام الله وتعاليم المسيح وطريق الحياة الابدية . اسمع واستوعب ، اقبل الكلمة التي تسمعها الآن بقلب مفتوح ، بعقل حكيم واعمل بها بارادة رشيدة وعزم قوي ثابت . لا تسمح بان يجرفك شيئا ً بعيدا ً عن الطريق ، طريق المسيح . لا اغراءات ، لا ضيقات ، لا نجاح وفشل ، لا شيء . سر باتجاه واحد ، اتجاه الاقوال التي تسمعها الآن . لا تحد عنه . ابني بيتك على الصخر ، ابعد عن الرمل .


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 فبراير 2011)

*جميييييييييل خالص يا أستاذنا
ربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## fauzi (24 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *جميييييييييل خالص يا أستاذنا
> ربنا يعوضكم*


شكرا ABOTARBO
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (24 فبراير 2011)

249 - تتراكم علينا الصعوبات ، تتساقط علينا التجارب كالاحجار من كل جانب . من اليمين تهب رياح عاصفة عاتية ، من اليسار تزأر وحوش مفترسة كاسرة ، من امام ومن خلف من كل الاتجاهات تحل بنا الشدائد والضيقات ، لا احد معصوم منها ، لا احد ، حتى المسيح نفسه كان رجل اوجاع ومختبر الحزن . البعض ينهار وينجرف ويهلك ، والبعض يصمد ويقاوم ويثبت ولا يسقط ، البعض يشكو ويتذمر ويأن ، والبعض يمجد الله ويسبّح ويرنم ويشهد . يقول الوحي المقدس على لسان اشعياء النبي : " فِي الْمَشَارِقِ مَجِّدُوا الرَّبَّ. فِي جَزَائِرِ الْبَحْرِ مَجِّدُوا اسْمَ الرَّبِّ "  ( اشعياء 24 : 15 ) .اي في كل شيء وفي كل حال مجدوا الرب . في اليسر نمجده وفي العسر ايضا ً نمجده ، في الفرح نمجده وفي الحزن ايضا ً نمجده ، في القوة نمجده وفي الضعف ايضا نمجده ، في الانتصار نمجده وفي الهزيمة ايضا ً نمجده . في كل الحالات نمجد الله وننتصر ونظفر ، نتغلب على المرض في المرض ، نتغلب على الظروف القاسية في الظروف القاسية ، نتغلب على الموت في الموت . تقاس ديانة الانسان وايمانه بالله واتكاله عليه بما يظهره في اوقات الضيق . 
امسكوا بالفتية الثلاثة وقادوهم نحو النار والقوا  بهم مقيدين في الآتون ، كيف لا يسجدون لتمثال الملك الذي صنعه ؟ كيف لا يعبدون تمثال الذهب ، واكلت النار واحرقت الرجال الذين اقتربوا من الاتون وهم يلقون بهم ، وفي النار كان الفتية الثلاثة يتمشون محلولين ، احرقت النار قيودهم فقط ، ساروا فرحين في رفقة ابن الاله ، صاروا يمجدون الله الذي تمسكوا به ، وخرجوا من النار بلا قيود ، خرجوا وصوت الملك يعلن في مملكته جميعها ، يعلن ان الرب هو الله وبارك الله ومجده ، هكذا مجدوا الله وسط النار .( دانيال 3 ) .
حين تمر بالتجارب ، حين تُلقى في اتون الشدائد ، مجد الله ، اعلن تمسكك به ، فقد لا تحرق نار التجارب شيئا ً الا القيود التي تقيد يديك و رجليك . في وسط السجن والظلام في منتصف الليل صعد صوت صلاة وتسبيح ، كان بولس وسيلا يصليان ويسبحان الله وسمعهما من حولهما ( اعمال الرسل 16 : 25 ، 26 ) . سمعوا اصوات التسبيح والتمجيد ، سمعوا وشاركوا تمجيدهما لله وكان لظلمة السجن وقسوة القيود وشدة الالم الحان لمجد الله ، وكانوا شهادة وجذبا ً لمن سمعوا فانظموا اليهم  مؤمنين ممجدين . الوتر المشدود يخرج اعذب الالحان ، الاتون المحمى سبعة اضعاف يعلن مجد الله .


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2011)

250 - تدفعنا حاجة لأن نلتجأ الى الله ونطلب من غناه ما نحتاج اليه أو نطلب ارشادا ً يوجهنا نحو الله ، نبحث عن ارادته وتوجيهه لنا وننتظر وقد يطول الانتظار وقد لا نصبر ونمل وننصرف دون تلقي ما طلبناه ، وحين يستجيب الله ويأتي لا يجدنا في الانتظار ولا تجد الطلبة من يتسلمها . لا تتوقع وصول الاستجابة ما لم تقف منتظرا ً تراقب متيقظا ً وصولها اليك ، فما ان تبدو الاستجابة قادمة حتى تراها وتمد يدك تتلقفها وتحصل عليها وتتمتع بها . يقول النبي حبقوق : " عَلَى مَرْصَدِي أَقِفُ، وَعَلَى الْحِصْنِ أَنْتَصِبُ، وَأُرَاقِبُ لأَرَى مَاذَا يَقُولُ لِي، وَمَاذَا أُجِيبُ عَنْ شَكْوَايَ . فَأَجَابَنِي الرَّبُّ وَقَالَ : اكْتُبِ الرُّؤْيَا "  ) حبقوق 2 : 1 ، 2 ) . صعد النبي حبقوق الى اعلى الحصن ، اختار اعلى برج ووقف على المرصد . وقف يرصد ويراقب وينظر ، ارسل نظره الى بعيد وأصاغ السمع ، كل حركة في مجال رؤيته رصدها وفحصها وكل همسة تصل الى أذنه سمعها ، ويبحث ويفحص ويدقق ليرى هل هذا هو الله الذي ينتظر أن يراه ، هل هذا الصوت هو صوت الله الذي ينتظر أن يسمعه ؟ هل هو صوته ؟ ولدقة انتظاره ونظره وانصاته يرى الله ويسمع كلامه وتوجيهاته . قف على المرصد ، ارسل نظرك الى كل الاتجاهات ، انتظر رؤية الله ، اصعد الى فوق بعيدا ً عن مقاطعة الاصوات وتشويشها ، انتظر كلام الله . إن لم تقف وتنتظر تفوتك رؤية الله ويضيع منك ارشاده . كثيرا ً ما تصلنا رسائل من اصدقاء واحباء بعيدين على صندوق البريد ولا نذهب لنتسلم الرسائل وتُرد الرسائل الى مرسليها مرة ثانية  . تُرد لانها لم تجد من يتسلمها . تصل ولا تجد من يحصل عليها . حين تطلب طلبة انتظرها ، توقعها  ، راقبها ، إرصدها  بصبر ، إنتظرها حتى لو توانت . " إِنْ تَوَانَتْ فَانْتَظِرْهَا لأَنَّهَا سَتَأْتِي إِتْيَانًا وَلاَ تَتَأَخَّرُ. " ( حبقوق 2 : 3 ) . التعامل مع الله يحتاج الى مراقبة حثيثة ، يلزمنا باليقظة ، اليقظة المستمرة الدائمة . الله يراك فهو ينظر اليك دون غفلة . الله يسمعك فهو ينصت اليك دائما ً . قدّم لله طلبتك وقف ، انتظر لا تستدر و تنصرف ، لا تدر ظهرك للطلبة ، لا تدر ظهرك لله ، اسهر وصلي


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

*الأساسُ الوحيد لحياة كريمة هو العلاقة الشخصية مع الله ، العلاقة الصحيحة معه .  

شكرا للموضوع الجميل 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## fauzi (27 فبراير 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *الأساسُ الوحيد لحياة كريمة هو العلاقة الشخصية مع الله ، العلاقة الصحيحة معه .
> 
> شكرا للموضوع الجميل
> الرب يباركك​*


*شكرا مونيكا 57 
الرب يباركك
*


----------



## fauzi (27 فبراير 2011)

*251 - كان الرسول بولس قبل الايمان رجلا ذو مكانة متميزة وموقع اجتماعي هام . كان طرسوسيا ً رومانيا ً عبرانيا ً اسرائيليا ً من نسل ابراهيم ، وكان فريسيا ً وقائدا ً دينيا ً ممتازا ً له صولات وجولات في المحافل والمجالس . وكان مرهوبا ً من الجميع يخشاه الكبير والصغير ، كان مهابا ً محترما ً . كل ذلك لم يفتخر به بولس الرسول برغم انه له كل الحق ان يفتخر به ، قال : " حَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ . " (غلاطية 6: 14) .الصليب الذي لم يكن يفتخر به احد افتخر به بولس الرسول لأنه اكتشف فضل معرفة المسيح . قال : " مَا كَانَ لِي رِبْحًا ، فَهذَا قَدْ حَسِبْتُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ خَسَارَةً.
بَلْ إِنِّي أَحْسِبُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ أَيْضًا خَسَارَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ فَضْلِ مَعْرِفَةِ الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّي، الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِهِ خَسِرْتُ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَأَنَا أَحْسِبُهَا نُفَايَةً لِكَيْ أَرْبَحَ الْمَسِيحَ " (فيلبي 3: 7 ، 8 ) . لم يفتخر انه من نسل ابراهيم ومن سبط بنيامين ، عبرانيا ً من العبرانيين . لم يفتخر انه من جهة الناموس فريسي ومن جهة البر الذي في الناموس بلا لوم بل افتخر بالمسيح ، افتخر بصليب المسيح ، افتخر بمعرفة واتباع المسيح . ويقول ايضا ً : " لِذلِكَ أُسَرُّ بِالضَّعَفَاتِ وَالشَّتَائِمِ وَالضَّرُورَاتِ وَالاضْطِهَادَاتِ وَالضِّيقَاتِ لأَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ. لأَنِّي حِينَمَا أَنَا ضَعِيفٌ فَحِينَئِذٍ أَنَا قَوِيٌّ. " (                2كورنثوس 12: 10) . اعطي شوكة في الجسد وحين تضرع ليرفعها الله قال له الله : " تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي ، لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي الضَّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ." (2 كورنثوس 12 : 9 ) . افتخر بولس الرسول بالصليب رمز العار وافتخر بولس الرسول بالضعفات والضيقات والاضطهادات . وهو تحت وطأة العار والضعف والاضطهاد والعجز وهو وسط ذلك كله نراه يفتخر ويسر وذلك لانه لاجل المسيح ولأن فيه المسيح . حين تمتد ايدينا ولا نجد ما نتعلق به ، حين نمسك الهواء والفراغ حينئذ ٍ تمتد لنا يد الله نمسك بها ونتعلق ، حين ينفض كل من حولنا هو يبقى . الشوكة تُدمي ، تُؤلم ، تقتل ، تقيد ، توجع ، ويرسل الله النعمة ، ترفع ، تشفي تحرر ، تُسر  . وكما سُر بولس بالضعفات افرح انت واشكر ، وكما افتخر بولس بالصليب افتخر انت واسعد وابتهج . في الضعف تظهر قوة الله ، قوة ترفعك الى قمة النصر . في الصليب يظهر مجد الله . مجد يدفعك الى الرفعة والنصر . هذا  سر المسيحية ، اهانة تجلب الشكر ، وهذا سر الصليب عار يقود للفخر .
 اشكر للضعف وافخر بالصليب .
*


----------



## fauzi (28 فبراير 2011)

*252 - تامل من سفر ايوب الاصحاحات 2  ، 9 ، 10

في وسط الآلام والجروح والنكبات التي حلت بايوب ، يرفع وجهه الى الله ويقول في دهشة وعجب : يا رب " فهمني لماذا تخاصمني " ، لماذا يا رب تخاصمني . امتدت يد الشيطان وامطرت عليه المصائب ، هلكت غنمه ومواشيه ماتت ، احترقت حقوله وبيوته ومات عبيده وغلمانه ، سقط البيت على اولاده وهلكوا ، حتى جسده لم ينجو من الضربات فاصابته القروح من هامة رأسه الى باطن قدمه . وكان أيوب رجلا ً بارا ً لم ينكر الله . قال : عريان خرجت من بطن أمي وعريان أعود ، الرب أعطى والرب أخذ فليكن اسم الرب مباركا ً " لم يخطئ أيوب ، لم يشكو ، لم يشك وحين قالت له زوجته :" بَارِكِ اللهِ وَمُتْ ، فقال لها .... أَالْخَيْرَ نَقْبَلُ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ ، وَالشَّرَّ لاَ نَقْبَلُ؟ " ( أيوب 2: 9 ، 10  ) . برغم ذلك نراه ينظر الى الله بعينين غارقتين بالدموع مفتوحتين بالدهشة " فهمني لماذا تخاصمني أنا بشر عرضة للخطية كيف يتبرر الانسان عند الله ، انت يا رب جبلتني كالطين " يداك كونتاني وصنعتاني كلي جميعا ً "  :  ـ انت تعرفني " الك عينا بشر ام كنظر الانسان تنظر  .......  حتى تبحث عن اثمي وتفتش على خطيتي ؟ ". ولا يجد جوابا ً لسؤاله ، وسط حزن قلبه والام جسده لا يسمع ردا ً لسؤاله ، وفوق ذلك كله شعور بخصام الله ، شعور بعداوة الله له اقسى ما يعانيه . ويصرخ المسكين وهو يتلفت حوله في السماء والارض ويقول : 
" لَيْسَ بَيْنَنَا مُصَالِحٌ يَضَعُ يَدَهُ عَلَى كِلَيْنَا. " يبحث عن من يصالحه مع الله ، عمن يرفع عنه خصومة الله ، يبحث عن مصالح ولا يجد . ويجري الزمن ويحل ملؤه ، ويأتي المسيح ليكون  مصالحا ً لنا مع الله ، يضع نفسه على الصليب ويفرد ذراعيه على الله وعلى الانسان ، وصالحنا الله لنفسه بيسوع المسيح واعطانا خدمة المصالحة وكان الله في المسيح مصالحا ً العالم لنفسه.... واضعا ً فينا كلمة المصالحة  ( 2 كورنثوس 5 :18 ، 19 ). وهكذا ما لم يصل اليه ايوب وصلنا اليه نحن ، وما لم يحصل عليه ايوب في محنته حصلنا عليه نحن . وحين نمر بتجربة مثلما مر بايوب ، خسارة ، مرض ، موت ، في وسط الظلام يبزغ نور وندرك ان الله لا يخاصمنا ولا يعادينا . هذه الالام ليست عقابا ً وانتقاما ً وضربات عدو وطعنات مخاصم وانما هي لصقلنا وتصفيتنا لدعمنا وتقويتنا لخيرنا ومصلحتنا . التجربة تكشف صبرك ومحبتك وايمانك . الله معك لا يخاصمك ، في المسيح يسوع قد صالحك .
*


----------



## fauzi (1 مارس 2011)

*253* -* لا تبقى بالسرير*
*وكان في وقت المساء أن داود قام عن سريره وتمشى على سطح بيت الملك، فرأى من على السطح امرأة تستحم ( 2صم 11: 2 )*

* 
داود في سريره إلى وقت المساء؟!! أعتقد أن كثيرين يفعلون ذلك حرفيًا متى تأتَّت لهم الفرصة! فيتم فيهم القول: «البابُ يدورُ على صائرِهِ ، والكسلان على فراشهِ» ( أم 26: 14 )، ويا للكسل! ويا لنتائجه المدمرة!! ويكفي أن أحيلك إلى سفر الأمثال لتبحث فيه بنفسك ، لترى خسائر هذه الخِصلة المدمرة ، فتجد الكسلان يفتقر (روحيًا وزمنيًا) ، ويشتهي (النصرة والنجاح و...) وليس له ، ويستعطي (يتمنى أن يساعده أحد في تحقيق أحلامه) ولا يُعطَى ، وغير ذلك (اقرأ على سبيل المثال أمثال6: 6- 11؛ 13: 4؛ 19: 15؛ 20: 4؛ 21: 5؛ 26: 14- 16). وهنا أذكر قول الحكيم: «عبرتُ بحقل الكسلان.. فإذا هو عَلاهُ كلهُ القريص (الشوك) ، وقد غطى العوسج (شجرة شوكية بلا ثمر) وجهه ، وجدار حجارته انهدَمَ» ( أم 24: 30 ، 31) ، هل رأيت الصورة المُزرية: أشواك وانهدام ولا ثمر؟ وهل هناك تعبير عن الخطايا التي تحوط الحياة فتدمرها أبلغ من ذلك؟!

انفض غبار الكسل يا صديقي ، فنموك الروحي يحتاج إلى اجتهاد وعمل ، وتذكَّر أن «العامل بيدٍ رخوة يفتقر، أما يد المجتهدين فتُغني» ( أم 10: 4 ) ، وما في قلب الله من ناحيتك هو الغنى الروحي.

ويا ليت داود فعل شيئًا حسنًا بعد أن استيقظ في المساء. ليتك رنمت إحدى ترنيماتك الحلوة يا داود، أو اجتهدت أن تتمم شهوتك المعروفة بالوجود في محضر الله ، أو صلَّيت من أجل شعبك المحارب ، أو قمت لتهتم بأمر من أمور مملكتك ، أو لتفتقد واحدة من غنيماتك! لكنه قام يتمشى على السطح ! يا للفراغ القاتل ! ويا للاستغلال الخاطئ للوقت! وبالطبع نحن في خطر عندما نُسيء استخدام ما يسمونه ”أوقات الفراغ“. بل نحن لسنا بمأمن عندما يكون عندنا من الأصل ما يُسمَّى أوقات فراغ . فكم هي قصيرة الحياة ! أقصر مما نعتقد! بخار يضمحل ، قصة تنطوي ، تُقرَض سريعًا فنطير ( يع 4: 14 ؛ مز90: 9، 10). لِذا وجب أن نُحسن استغلال كل لحظة فيها.

صديقي : استَفِد بوقتك بطريقة سليمة ، لأنك إن لم تفعل ، فالبديل هو الوقوع في الخطأ. لتكن كل لحظة من وقتك بنَّاءة لك ، روحيًا ونفسيًا وعمليًا واجتماعيًا. استثمر الوقت في أن تعرف الرب أكثر، وتخدمه أكثر. في أن تساعد الناس وتبنيهم ، في أن تنمّي قدراتك وإمكانياتك . في أن تكون مُفيدًا بكل صورة ـ وإلا فستضُرّ وتُضَرّ. 
*


----------



## fauzi (2 مارس 2011)

254 - يدعونا الرب ويكلفنا بمهمة خاصة من عنده ونتحمس للدعوة ونقبل المهمة وتلتهب قلوبنا فينا وتتحرك اقدامنا متوترة تنتظر الامر بالانطلاق كخيل السباق ، ولا يرسلنا الرب حالا ً بل يتأنى ويؤجل انطلاقنا ويوقف اندفاعنا ويتمهل وأحيانا ً لا نفهم بل احيانا ً نفهم ولا نقبل ، نتعجل الله والله يؤجل . الهب روح الله بولس الرسول وسعى لنشر رسالة المسيح وتحرك مبتدأ ً في دمشق ، لكن الله حجزه وارسله الى الصحراء العربية وأبقاه هناك ثلاث سنوات . كان ملتهبا ً بالرغبة  في الانطلاق للخدمة . كان على احر من الجمر ليبدأ عمله . كان قد انفق السنوات يحارب المسيح ويضطهد تابعيه . أراد ان يعوض ما فات ،و لكن الله كانت لديه خطة له تختلف عن خطة بولس لنفسه فأبقاه . والنبي حزقيال دعاه الله واسهب وهو يشرح له عمله والى من يذهب وبماذا يتكلم ، أراه رؤى وملئه بالروح ووصف له مسؤوليته وثواب من يسمع وعقاب من يرفض . وفي كل مرحلة كان حزقيال مستعدا ً للانطلاق ، جاهزا ً للذهاب ، متحمسا ً لحمل الرسالة ، لكن الله كان ينقله من مكان الى مكان ومن بقعة الى بقعة . قال : كانت يد الرب علي هناك وقال لي قم اخرج الى البقعة وهناك اكلمك واخرجه وهناك كلمه في وقته . والتلاميذ رأوا المسيح وقد قام من الموت وظهر لهم افرادا ً وجماعة ، أراهم نفسه حيا ً ببراهين كثيرة . كان يظهر لهم اربعين يوما ًويتكلم عن الامور المختصة بملكوت السماوات ، وكانت قلوبهم ملتهبة في داخلهم ، ارادوا الانطلاق الى العالم واعلان قيامة الرب ، ورأوه صاعدا ً الى السماء ، رأوه بعيونهم والسحابة تأخذه عن أعينهم . أرادوا الذهاب الى المدينة ، الى العالم أجمع ليتكلموا ويشهدوا لكنه قال : انتظروا . أوصاهم ان لا يبرحوا  من اورشليم بل ينتظرون موعد الرب الذي سمعوه منه وانتظروا صابرين وجلسوا متوترين منتظرين حتى امتلئوا بالروح القدس فانطلقوا . انطلقوا في التوقيت الذي حدده الرب لهم وبالقوة التي ارادهم ان يحصلوا عليها .
قد تكون مستعداً أن تذهب  . قد تتصور الوقت مناسبا ً واللحظة حاسمة . قد تعد نفسك لذلك وتستعد سنة او سنوات وترى نفسك ذاهبا ً لكن الله يقول لك لا تذهب الآن ، لدي ما اريد  أن اعلمك اياه . وقد تقول يا رب تعلمت وفهمت وادركت والوقت يجري والحصاد ينتظرني هناك . ثق به ، اتكل عليه ، انتظره . العمل عمله وانت تعمل في كرمه ، هو يعرف اكثر . لا تفشل ، لا تيأس ، لا تحزن ، لا تعجل الله ، انتظره فهو يرى افضل .


----------



## fauzi (4 مارس 2011)

*255 - في الصباح الباكر ، في الفجر قبل ان تستيقظ الشمس ، قام المسيح من الموت . كانت الشمس نائمة ، كانت الطبيعة نائمة ، كانت الحياة كلها نائمة ، وقام المسيح ، داس الموت بقدميه ، دحرج الحجر بقدرته ، مزق القبر وشقه وقام ، قام المسيح ، ارتمى الحراس ، إ نكسر الختم ، إنهزم الموت ، إندحرت قوات الجحيم . لم تسمع المدينة صوته ، لم يشعر الاموات باختفائه من وسطهم  ، لم يستيقظ النيام . وفي صباح آخر باكرا ً في فجر جديد قبل ان تستيقظ الشمس من نومها سيأتي المسيح . سيأتي والظلام باق ٍ ، سيأتي وسيقوم المؤمنون والعالم في نوم ثقيل . سيأتي المسيح من السماء كما صعد الى السماء ، سيأتي مخترقا ً السحاب . الرب نفسه بهتاف بصوت رئيس الملائكة وبوق الله سوف ينزل من السماء والاموات في المسيح يقومون اولا ً ثم نحن الأحياء الباقين فنُخطف جميعا ً معهم في السحب لملاقاة الرب في الهواء ، وهكذا نكون كل حين مع الرب .
في الصباح الباكر في الفجر قبل ان تستيقظ الشمس سيأتي الرب ، يأتي الينا ، سيوقظنا برفق وهدوء ، يوقظ النيام منا ويقيم الأموات ، يهمس في آذاننا كالأم الحنون فنقوم ، قوموا ، استيقظوا ، قد آن الاوان . ويهمس في التراب والهواء والبحار ينادي الاموات ، استيقظوا ، ترنموا يا سكان التراب . جائت الساعة ، حان الزمان ، آن الاوان . انتظرتم وصبرتم حتى الآن ويسمع الاحياء الصوت فيستيقظون ويهرب النوم والموتى يقومون ويعم الارض نورٌٌ ويخترق شعاع المجد القبور ويقوم الكل ، الكل يقومون ويختلطون معا ً ، يصعدون معا ، يرتفعون ، يلتقون مع الرب في الهواء . يا له من صباح ذلك الصباح الجديد ، صباح في روعة وبهاء ومجد ، صباح القيامة . وكما كان هناك ظلام يوم الصليب وكان بكاء ونحيب وقبر ضيق كئيب ، فأتى ذلك الصباح ، الصباح البهي المنير وفجر وليد منير وفضاء رحب كبير . سيكون ايضا ً وسط ظلام هذا العالم حيث الالم والدموع والمعاناة ويأتي ذلك الصباح الجديد ، الصباح المنتظر المجيد ، الفجر واللقاء العتيد .
*


----------



## fauzi (4 مارس 2011)

*255 - في الصباح الباكر ، في الفجر قبل ان تستيقظ الشمس ، قام المسيح من الموت . كانت الشمس نائمة ، كانت الطبيعة نائمة ، كانت الحياة كلها نائمة ، وقام المسيح ، داس الموت بقدميه ، دحرج الحجر بقدرته ، مزق القبر وشقه وقام ، قام المسيح ، ارتمى الحراس ، إ نكسر الختم ، إنهزم الموت ، إندحرت قوات الجحيم . لم تسمع المدينة صوته ، لم يشعر الاموات باختفائه من وسطهم  ، لم يستيقظ النيام . وفي صباح آخر باكرا ً في فجر جديد قبل ان تستيقظ الشمس من نومها سيأتي المسيح . سيأتي والظلام باق ٍ ، سيأتي وسيقوم المؤمنون والعالم في نوم ثقيل . سيأتي المسيح من السماء كما صعد الى السماء ، سيأتي مخترقا ً السحاب . الرب نفسه بهتاف بصوت رئيس الملائكة وبوق الله سوف ينزل من السماء والاموات في المسيح يقومون اولا ً ثم نحن الأحياء الباقين فنُخطف جميعا ً معهم في السحب لملاقاة الرب في الهواء ، وهكذا نكون كل حين مع الرب .
في الصباح الباكر في الفجر قبل ان تستيقظ الشمس سيأتي الرب ، يأتي الينا ، سيوقظنا برفق وهدوء ، يوقظ النيام منا ويقيم الأموات ، يهمس في آذاننا كالأم الحنون فنقوم ، قوموا ، استيقظوا ، قد آن الاوان . ويهمس في التراب والهواء والبحار ينادي الاموات ، استيقظوا ، ترنموا يا سكان التراب . جائت الساعة ، حان الزمان ، آن الاوان . انتظرتم وصبرتم حتى الآن ويسمع الاحياء الصوت فيستيقظون ويهرب النوم والموتى يقومون ويعم الارض نورٌٌ ويخترق شعاع المجد القبور ويقوم الكل ، الكل يقومون ويختلطون معا ً ، يصعدون معا ، يرتفعون ، يلتقون مع الرب في الهواء . يا له من صباح ذلك الصباح الجديد ، صباح في روعة وبهاء ومجد ، صباح القيامة . وكما كان هناك ظلام يوم الصليب وكان بكاء ونحيب وقبر ضيق كئيب ، فأتى ذلك الصباح ، الصباح البهي المنير وفجر وليد منير وفضاء رحب كبير . سيكون ايضا ً وسط ظلام هذا العالم حيث الالم والدموع والمعاناة ويأتي ذلك الصباح الجديد ، الصباح المنتظر المجيد ، الفجر واللقاء العتيد .
*


----------



## fauzi (5 مارس 2011)

*256 - يتكلم الله ونسمع كلامه ونفهمه ونصدقه ونثق فيه ونؤمن به . الثقة بكلام الله ايمان بالله ، صاحب الكلام ومصدره . الايمان لا يعتمد على الاحساس ، لا يرتكز على الظواهر . الايمان يعتمد على الثقة بكلام الله والايمان بوعود الله . داود النبي عاش حياته معتمدا ً على الله وكلامه ، يقول : اتكلت على كلامك .( مزمور 119 : 42 ) . ابراهيم لم يهتز ايمانه ولم يضعف اعتماده على الله لانه وثق بكلام الله . كان  سمعان بطرس ورفاقه قد تعبوا الليل كله ولم يصطادوا شيئا ً ، وقال المسيح له : " ابْعُدْ إِلَى الْعُمْقِ وَأَلْقُوا شِبَاكَكُمْ لِلصَّيْدِ " . واطاع بطرس وقال : " عَلَى كَلِمَتِكَ أُلْقِي الشَّبَكَةَ " ( 5 : 4 ، 5 ) . وعلى كلمته اتكل وفي كلمته وثق والقى الشبكة وامسكوا سمكا ً كثيرا ً جدا ً . مد المسيح يده وأخذ من الارض طينا ً وطلى عيني الاعمى بالطين وقال له : " اذْهَبِ اغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ " ( يوحنا 9 : 7 ) . وسار الرجل والطين يزيد عماه عمى ، سار الطريق كله تحسس الطريق الى البركة ، اتكل على كلمة المسيح وذهب واغتسل ، نظف عينيه من الطين بالماء وفتح عينيه وابصر . يسر الله بالايمان به وبكلمته . ""بِدُونِ إِيمَانٍ لاَ يُمْكِنُ إِرْضَاؤُهُ " ( عبرانيين 11 : 6 ) . الايمان المهتز الضعيف لا يمجد الله ، لا يسعد الله ، لا يفرح قلب الله . كان توما تلميذا ً صالحا ً للمسيح ، تبعه وسمع كلامه وعاين اعماله ومعجزاته لكنه كان يعتمد على الاحساس ليصدق ، يتكل على الظواهر ليؤمن . في لحظات الوداع الأخيرة حدثهم المسيح عن رحيله وصعوده الى السماء ، وانبرى توما يسأل : " يَا سَيِّدُ،  لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ، فَكَيْفَ نَقْدِرُ أَنْ نَعْرِفَ الطَّرِيقَ ؟ "  وقال له المسيح : "أ نَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ . لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي . "  ( يوحنا 14 : 5 ، 6 ) . اراد توما شيئا ً ملموسا ً محسوسا ً ، فقال له المسيح بعتاب : لو كنتم قد عرفتموني لعرفتم ابي ايضا ً . معرفة الله ومعرفة المسيح بالايمان ، بالثقة ، بالتصديق ، بالإتكال على كلمته . وبعد ان قام المسيح من الموت وظهر لتلاميذه ولم يكن توما بينهم ، قال : سلام لكم . حين قصوا عليه ذلك اعترض وقال : إن لم ابصر في يديه اثر المسامير واضع اصبعي في اثر المسامير واضع يدي في جنبه لا أؤمن . اراد ان يرى بعينيه ويلمس باصبعه ويتأكد فيؤمن . وظهر المسيح لهم ثانية وقال له : هات اصبعك الى هنا وابصر يدي وهات يدك وضعها في جنبي ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا ً ، وشعرتوما بالخجل وقال : ربي والهي . فقال له المسيح : لانك رأيتني يا توما آمنت ، طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا .( يوحنا 20 : 19 – 29 ) . الايمان ثقة بما يرجى وايقان بامور لا ترى . طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا .*


----------



## fauzi (6 مارس 2011)

*257 - قال الله لابراهيم اذهب من ارضك ومن عشيرتك ومن بيت ابيك الى الارض التي اريك فاجعلك امة عظيمة واباركك واعظم اسمك . وذهب ابراهيم ، خرج ، ترك ارضه ، ترك عشيرته ، ترك بيت ابيه ." بالايمان ابراهيم لما دعي اطاع " ( عبرانيين 11 : 8 ) . اطاع ان يخرج الى المكان الذي كان عتيدا ً ان يأخذه ميراثا ً . فخرج وهو لا يعلم الى أين يأتي ، لم يكن يعرف اين يسير ، الارض مرتفعة ، غير معبدة ، ليس بها طرق ولا مسالك ولا دروب ، خرج الى الفراغ ، خرج الى التيه ، خرج وهو لا يدري ولا يعرف ولا يعلم . لكنه كان يعلم من الذي دعاه . كان يعرف من الذي طلب منه ان يخرج . كان يعرف الله ويعلم انه يستطيع ان يتكل عليه ويثق به . وسار ابراهيم يقتفي آثار الله ، سار خلف الله ، اتبع طريق الله . كان الطريق جافا ً وعرا ً مليئا ً بالحجارة ، لا خضرة ولا ماء ولا رخاء . الطريق طويل والسير شاق ، لكنه سار ، سار في ثقة وفي ايمان . كان يثق في من يسير أمامه ، يثق في من يقوده في الطريق ، سار وراءه ، سار بثبات نحو هدف غامض مجهول متكل على اله قوي غير مجهول . لم يكن الطريق ظاهر أمامه ، ولم يكن القائد الذي يتبعه منظورا ً . ترك كل شيء ، ترك الارض الطيبة ، ترك العشيرة الكبيرة ، ترك البيت الدافئ وسار بثقة مقتفيا ً خطوات الرب مقتنعا ً بقدرته على قيادته الرشيدة الواعية . ونسمع صوت الله : أترك الارض الآمنة ، اترك الاسرة والاهل ، اترك البيت الدافئ ، اترك الوطن ، اترك الامان ، اترك كل شيء واتبعني . ونتردد ، نتثاقل ، ندور ، نلف ، نؤجل ، نتسائل : الى اين يا رب ؟ . ابراهيم لم يكن يعرف الى اين ، لم يعلم الطريق ، اطاع الدعوة وخرج .
حين يدعوك الله لا تتردد ، لا تخف ، لا تؤجل لا تتباطأ ولا تتفائل ، لا تسأل من حولك ، لا تعتمد وتستعن بالغير ، لا تخطط ، لا تفكر ولا تدبّر ، فالايمان هو تسليم القيادة له . الايمان اتباع قائد تثق به وتتكل عليه . قد لا تنال ما تتوقعه ، قد تخترق صعابا ً وتصعد جبالا ً ومرتفعات ، قد تعبر وديانا ً وأنهارا ً وبحارا ً ، قد يسيرك بسرعة  أو ببطء . اتبعه ، هو يعرف الطريق ويعرف الاتجاه ، يعرف الهدف ويعرف سبيل الوصول . لا تخشى بأسا ً فقائدك قوي قادر يستطيع ان يحميك ويعتني بك حتى تصل الى هدفك . ركز نظرك فيه لا تنظر الى الطريق انظر الى من يعبر الطريق . لا تتلفت حولك ، لا أحد مثله يقود . إن اختفى الطريق لا تبحث عنه ، قائدك موجود . إن غربت الشمس لا ترتعب نوره يكفي .
*


----------



## fauzi (7 مارس 2011)

*258 - حين يبحث الباحثون عن الماس يعثرون عليه في اعماق المناجم ، يجدونه اسود اللون ، قبيح الشكل ، مختلطا ً بالكثير من الشوائب ، ويخرجونه ويسلمونه الى من يعالجه ويصقله ويجهزه ، ويستخدم في ذلك ادوات ثقيلة وحادة ، يدق ويكسر ويقطع ، يضرب بالمطرقة في عنف ويشق الحجر ويقسمه ويعيد الضرب مرات كثيرة . من يرى ذلك يتصور ان هذا افساد للحجر واتلاف له وتشويه ، لكن الايام تمر والطرقات تستمر والقطع والشق لا يتوقف حتى يظهر الحجر لامعا ً صافيا ً يخطف البصر وتبدأ عملية التكسير . يكسر الصائغ الحجر الى احجام مناسبة ويصنع بمطرقته زوايا كثيرة . يصغر الحجر ويتضائل حجمه لكنه يزداد بريقا ً ويرتفع ثمنه ، وتوضع القطعة الصغيرة من الماس في خاتم عروس تتحلى به أو تنضم الى مثيلات لها تشكل قلادة تلتف حول عنق جميل او تتوسط تاجا ً يوضع على رأس ملك عظيم . بدون الصقل والتهذيب ، بدون القطع والكسر والتشذيب لا يصبح الماس ماسا ً ، بدون ذلك يبقى حجرا ً اسود قبيح الشكل لا قيمة له ولا ثمن . هكذا يصنع بك الرب ، يمد يده يلتقطك وحولك شوائب تشوهك ، وتمتد يده اليك يطرق ويطرق ويشق ويمزق ويقطع ويكسر ، ويتصور البعض ان هذا افساد واتلاف وتشويه وقتل ، لكن الله لا يصنع بك ذلك ابدا ً ، الله يصنع منك حجرا ً غاليا ً ، ثمينا ً نادرا ً ، يريدك ان تتوسط تاج الملك ، ملك الملوك ورب الارباب في المجد . في وسط الام ايوب ومعاناته وعذابه يقول :   يَدَ الرَّبِّ صَنَعَتْ هذَا." ( ايوب 12 : 9 ) . عرف ان كل ما تصنعه يد الله ، تصنعه لتصقله وتهذبه ليزداد جماله ولمعانه وتألقه ويصبح مناسبا ً ليتوسط تاج الملك .
قد تتوالى عليك الطرقات ، لا ترتعب . هذه الطرقات والتجارب والشدائد سوف تنزع عنك الغلاف الاسود . وقد تخترق جسدك سكين حادة ، تقطع وتهذب وتصقل . هذا التقطيع لتزداد الزوايا العاكسة للضوء بك لتتلألأ . الصدمات التي تصدمك هي التي تقوم بعمليات الصقل والتهذيب والقطع لتضاعف محاسنك ولتظهر مواهبك ولتكشف قدراتك وامكانياتك لتعلو تاج الملك . الله لم يخلقنا مرة واحدة ويتركنا بل في كل يوم يستمر يشكلنا ويستخدم  لذلك تجارب وضربات وصقلا ً وتهذيب حتى نكتمل ونصبح على الصورة الجميلة التي يريدها لنا .
*


----------



## fauzi (8 مارس 2011)

259 -تواجهنا في الحياة مرتفعات علينا ان نتسلقها وجبال علينا ان نعبرها واحيانا نجد انفسنا مضطرين ان نعبر البحار ونخترق المحيطات  ونستخدم ما لدينا من قدرة وقوة نحتاج اليها للتسلق او العبور . ونحاول ان نعتمد على انفسنا في مواجهة ذلك ونكل ونعرق ونتعب ونلجأ الى الله نطلب العون ويرسل  الرب لنا روحه يعيننا ويرفعنا " لاَ بِالْقُدْرَةِ وَلاَ بِالْقُوَّةِ، بَلْ بِرُوحِي قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. " ( زكريا 4 : 6 ) . حين واجه داود الصغير جُليات الجبار ، لم يواجهه بما يملكه من قوة . لو كان واجهه بعصاه ومقلاعه لحطمه جُليات وسحق عظامه لكنه واجهه بقوة الله وبقدرة الله وبروح الله فانتصر عليه وقتله .
حين تصعد مرتفعا ً راكبا ً دراجة تحاول الصعود  بكل قوتك وتشعر بالتعب والأعياء وتمر بجوارك سيارة تنطلق الى فوق إن امسكت بها واستعنت بمحركها سرت بسرعة وصعدت بيسر ودون ان تبذل الجهد والعرق ، هكذا حين تعتمد على نفسك ، على قوتك وانت تصعد مرتفعات الحياة ، تكافح وتجاهد ، تعرق وتتعب ، تجرك الجاذبية الى اسفل وتكاد تفشل ، ثم تجد روح الله بجانبك يتحرك بقوة ، امسك به يرفعك دون جهد منك ، حين تعبر البحر او المحيط إن استخدمت قوة ذراعيك في التجذيف ، تتخاذل وتنهار وتتعب وتعجز ، لو جربت سفينة بخارية تصل بسرعة ، ليس عليك ان تحاول بقدمين عاجزتين ولا تجازف بذراعين واهنتين  ، اعتمد على قوة الله وقدرة الله وروح الله ، تتسلق الجبل وتعبر البحر براحة ويسر . لماذا تحمل همومك على كتفيك ، الهموم ثقيلة والكتفان ضعيفان . الق ِ على الرب همومك يرفعها عن كتفيك . قوة الله في متناول يدك قدرة الله حولك وبجوارك بجانبك . كل ما عليك هو ان تمد يدك تمسك به ، تتعلق بروحه . كلما صادفك مرتفع يصعب عليك تسلقه انظر بعين الايمان حولك تجده يصعد المرتفع معك ، يصعد باقدام قوية وسيقان فتية وتراه يمد يده لك ويناديك ، امسك يده ، تعلق به ، وما ان تتلقف يده يدك حتى تجد نفسك تسير بقوة وتصعد بخفة . كلما واجهتك مشكلة او صعوبة او تجربة عليك ان تسبح فيها وتعبرها . لا تسبح وحدك ، لا تعتمد على قوة ذراعيك ، الامواج عالية عاتية ، البحر ممتد الى مدى البصر ، العبور شاق عسير لو حاولته وحدك ، هو يبحر معك ، يسبح قريبا ً منك ، يعبر المحيط بجوارك ويناديك ويشير اليك ان تمسك بيده الممدودة اليك .


----------



## fauzi (10 مارس 2011)

260 - نمر أحيانا ً وسط ضيق ، ننظر حولنا فنجد عن يميننا اسوار سوداء عالية وعن يسارنا أنياب مسنونة دامية ، وتضيق الأسوار وتميل علينا وتكاد تسقط تهشمنا ، وتتقارب الانياب ، تتحرك نحونا ، تزحف موجهة اسنانها ، تكاد تطعننا وتمزفنا ، وندعو الله ونصرخ من وسط الهاوية السحيقة المظلمة ، ندعو ونتوسل ونبتهل ، ويلاحقنا العدو ، يدفع الاسوار نحونا ، يحرك الانياب اتجاهنا ، وننظر برعب وعيون خائفة ، ترتجف قلوبنا وتذوب نفوسنا وننتظر . أحيانا ً نتصور ان الاسوار حطمتنا والانياب مزقتنا ونهشتنا ومتنا . ونسمع صوت داود يرنم " إِنْ سَلَكْتُ فِي وَسَطِ الضِّيْقِ تُحْيِنِي " ( مزمور 138 :7 ) . حتى والاسوار تنخفض تكاد ترقد علينا والانياب تمتد تكاد تخترق اجسادنا ، هو هناك ، هو معنا ، هو وسط الضيق ينقذنا ويحمينا . ويقول داود في مزموره الخالد " إِذَا سِرْتُ فِي وَادِي ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ لاَ أَخَافُ شَرًّا، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ مَعِي. عَصَاكَ وَعُكَّازُكَ هُمَا يُعَزِّيَانِنِي . " ( مزمور 23 : 4 ) . كيف اخاف وهو معي وسط الضيق أو وادي ظل الموت حتى في ذلك لا اخاف . عصا الرب ترشدني وعكاز الله يعضدني . جاء المسيح الى بيت عنيا متأخرا ً . جاء بعد أن سبقه الموت واختطف لعازر وحملت مرثا ومريم جثة أخيهما ولفتاه بأكفان وأودعتاه القبر . لم يكن المسيح هناك فاستطاع الموت ان يضرب ضربته ويطعن طعنته ، وخرجت مرثا الى المسيح وقالت : لو كنت ها هنا لم يمت اخي لكنك لم تكن هنا . وحدهما في الضيق ، وحدهما في وادي ظل الموت لم يكن المسيح معهما . وقال لها المسيح بتأكيد وثقة سيقوم أخوك .
- نعم يا رب . نعم أنا اعلم انه سيقوم في القيامة في اليوم الاخير . وقال لها المسيح " أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا ، وَكُلُّ مَنْ كَانَ حَيًّا وَآمَنَ بِي فَلَنْ يَمُوتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. أَتُؤْمِنِينَ بِهذَا؟ "  ( يوحنا 11 : 25 ، 26 ) . 
-	. قَالَتْ لَهُ مرثا : " نَعَمْ يَا سَيِّدُ. أَنَا قَدْ آمَنْتُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ ، الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ " ( يوحنا 11 : 27 ) .
وعاد الأمل الى مريم ومرثا .
 إن سلكتُ وسط الضيق تحييني ، ويعود الامل الى كل من يمر بضيق ، يعود الامل الى نفوسنا ونحيا من جديد حتى لو طالت مدة الضيق ولو توانى الرب في المجيء لا نخاف ولا نفشل . لعازر كان قد أنتن ، كان له اربعة ايام ، طالت مدة الضيق والموت ، لكن المسيح قال : إن آمنتِ ترين مجد الله . إن آمنتْ ترى مجد الله ، وصرخ بصوت عظيم : لعازر هلم خارجا ً وخرج لعازر من القبر حيا ً .( يوحنا 11 : 40 – 44 ) .


----------



## fauzi (10 مارس 2011)

261 - امسكت في فعلة الزنى

يلفت النظر في قصة المرأة التي أُمسكت وهي تزني في ذات الفعل ، أن دوافع رجال الدين لم تكن الحرص على تنفيذ الشريعة لمنع الشر في المجتمع ، لكنهم فعلوا ما فعلوا وقالوا ما قالوا، كي يضعوا المسيح في مأزق بحسب ظنهم! واستغلوا سقوط المرأة ، واستخدموه كشَرَك.
كما أن هؤلاء الذين يدّعون المحافظة على إقرار العدل وتنفيذ القانون ، أمسكوا المرأة ؛ الإناء الأضعف ، وشهَّروا بها ، وتركوا الرجل شريكها ، يفلت من التشهير والعقاب . وهؤلاء الرجال الذين تعاملوا مع هذه المرأة بكل القسوة والعنف ، نسوا أنهم هم أنفسهم سقطوا في هذه الخطية ، وعندما سقطوا فيها تعاملوا مع أنفسهم بكل الشفقة والرأفة ، واختلَقوا لأنفسهم الأعذار والمُبررات.
ونلاحظ كيف كشف المسيح حقيقتهم «وقال لهم: مَن كان منكم بلا خطية فليرمها أولاً بحجر!». لقد أرادوا بخبث أن يشتكوا عليه ، أي يوجهوا إليه اتهامًا حتى ولو كان مُلفقًا ، فإذ به يأخذ مكانه الجدير به ، ويوجه لهم جميعًا اتهامًا حقيقيًا . وعندما وصل الاتهام إلى ضمائرهم ، بكتتهم فخرجوا من أمامه . ويا ليتهم ما خرجوا ، بل ظلوا في أماكنهم يطلبون منه الرحمة من حالتهم ، والغفران لكل خطاياهم ، فكان يستجيب طلبهم ، لأنه جاء إلى العالم خصيصًا ليطلب ويخلِّص ما قد هلك.
وأرجو ألاّ تعتقد أن عبارة المسيح «مَن كان منكم بلا خطية فليرمها أولاً بحجر!»، هي مُبرر للتهاون مع الخطية وتسهيل ارتكابها ، بل هي دليل على أن الله القدوس لا يدين فقط مَن أُلقي القبض عليهم وهم يُخطئون ، بل يدين أيضًا هؤلاء الذين يُخطئون ولا يراهم الناس .
وهذه القصة توضح بجلاء النعمة والحق اللذين بيسوع المسيح صارا ، فبعد خروج جميع المُشتكين على المرأة ، الذين لم يجرؤ واحد منهم على رجمها ، لأنهم خطاة نظيرها ، وقفت بمفردها أمام الوحيد الذي له الحق أن يدينها ، لأنه القدوس ، ففوجئت به يقول لها: «ولا أنا أدينك». هذه هي النعمة. «اذهبي ولا تُخطئي أيضًا». هذا هو الحق . لقد غفر المسيح لهذه المرأة خطيتها بنعمته ، والغفران ليس تهاونًا مع الخطية أو نتائجها ، وليس مُبررًا لنا لنعيش فيها ، بل حافزًا يُحفز الخاطئ التائب ليحيا بالقداسة التي بدونها لن يرى أحد الرب «لأن عندك المغفرة ، لكي يُخاف منك» ( مز 130: 4 ) .


----------



## fauzi (12 مارس 2011)

262 - يحدثنا الكتاب المقدس ان فرعون ملك مصر رأى حلما ً أزعجه وأقلقه . رأى نفسه واقفا ً عند النهر وهوذا سبع بقرات طالعة من النهر حسنة المنظر وسمينة اللحم فارتعت في  روضه ، ثم هوذا سبع بقرات أخرى طالعة ورائها قبيحة المنظر ورقيقة ، اللحم فوقفت بجانب البقرات الاولى على شاطئ النهر فأكلت البقرات القبيحة المنظر والرقيقة اللحم ، اكلت البقرات السبعة الحسنة المنظر والسمينة الللحم . وتكرر الحلم بسنابل سمينة وسنابل رقيقة ، واكلت السنابل الرقيقة السنابل السمينة . وفسر يوسف حلم فرعون عما سوف يحدث في مصر فالبقرات والسنابل السمينة هي سبع سنوات شبع تليها سبع سنوات جوع وتلتهم سنوات الجوع سنوات الشبع . وحديثنا اليوم لن يتناول قصة يوسف وفرعون ، لكننا نتأمل في سنوات الجوع وسنوات الشبع . تمر بنا سنوات حسنة المنظر وسمينة ، سنوات رخاء وشبع وراحة وخير ، وتمر بنا سنوات قبيحة المنظر رقيقة اللحم .  تبتلع السنوات القبيحة السنوات الحسنة ، وننسى الشبع والراحة والخير ونتذكر الجوع والتعب والشر ونشكو . نشكو ونتذمر وفي شكوانا ننسى تماما ً ما مر بنا قبلا ً من راحة وخير . نتذكر الفشل وننسى النجاح . نتذكر الهزيمة وننسى النصرة . نتذكر الضعف وننسى القوة . نتذكر الحزن وننسى الفرحة . ننظر الى البقرات الرقيقة الضعيفة الهزيلة الجافة ونندب حظنا ونغلق اعيننا عن البقرات السمينة القوية الصحيحة العفية ولا نذكرها . ننظر الى السنابل الرقيقة الفارغة الرفيعة ونحزن ونكتئب . ونغلق انظارنا عن السنابل السمينة والحسنة والممتلئة خيرا ً ونهملها . الخير نقبل والشر لا نقبل . الخير ننتظر والشر نرفض . الله هو الذي يعطي الخير وهو الذي يسمح بالشر . حين يحل بنا الخير ، الواجب علينا أن نتلقاه ونشكره عليه ، وحين يحل بنا الشر ، الواجب علينا أن نقبله ونشكره عليه . يسهل علينا أن نشكر على الخير ويصعب علينا الشكر على الشر . لكننا إن كانت علاقتنا بالرب سوية سليمة دائمة مستمرة يسهل علينا ذلك . إن ثبتنا في المسيح وثبتت محبته فينا . إن داومنا على الإتصال به والشركة معه ، نقدر أن نشكر على القبيح كما نشكر على الجميل ، ونستطيع أن نشكر على السنوات العجاف كما نشكر على سنوات الشبع .
لا تضيع عمرك تركز فيما يُؤلم ويُحزن ويوجع . إملأ قلبك بالتفاؤل وانظر الى ما يُفرح ويُبهج ويريح ، وهنيئا ً لك سنوات الشبع برغم سنوات الجوع . هنيئا ً لك السنابل الممتلئة برغم السنابل الجافة . اشكر دائما ً في كل حين ، فكل شيء من عند الله ، والله يقصد لك كل الخير وكل السعادة وكل الهناء .


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2011)

> اشكر دائما ً في كل حين ، فكل شيء من عند الله ، والله يقصد لك كل الخير وكل السعادة وكل الهناء .



*آميــــــــــــــــــن
أشكرك ياربى يسوع


+ ميرسى خالص يا استاذنا تاملات راااااااائعة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة*


----------



## fauzi (12 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميــــــــــــــــــن
> أشكرك ياربى يسوع
> 
> 
> ...


*شكرا أخي ABOTARBO
الرب يباركك*


----------



## fauzi (12 مارس 2011)

*263 - ايليا نبي من اعظم الانبياء الذين صنع بهم الرب عظائم وعجائب خارقة . لم يكن ايليا يتميز عن غيره . كان انسانا ً مثلك ومثلي ، مثلنا جميعا ً ، يقول عنه يعقوب الرسول : كَانَ إِيلِيَّا إِنْسَانًا تَحْتَ الآلاَمِ مِثْلَنَا ، انسانا ً من لحم ودم ، انسانا ً ينجح ويفشل ، انسانا ً يتعب ويمرض ويتألم  وَصَلَّى صَلاَةً أَنْ لاَ تُمْطِرَ، فَلَمْ تُمْطِرْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَ سِنِينَ وَسِتَّةَ أَشْهُرٍ . ، ثُمَّ صَلَّى أَيْضًا، فَأَعْطَتِ السَّمَاءُ مَطَرًا ، وَأَخْرَجَتِ الأَرْضُ ثَمَرَهَا ( يعقوب 5 : 17 ، 18 ) . ويعلل الرسول يعقوب ذلك بالقول " طَلِبَةُ الْبَارِّ تَقْتَدِرُ كَثِيرًا فِي فِعْلِهَا. " ( يعقوب 5 : 16 ) . طلبة الانسان الذي تحت الآلام إن كان بارا ً تقتدر كثيرا ً . وقف ايليا الانسان البار على جبل الكرمل وقال للشعب حتى متى تعرجون بين الفرقتين إن كان الرب هو الله فاتبعوه وان كان البعل ، الوثن ، الصنم المصنوع  بالايدي هو الله فاتبعوه . وواجه اربعمئة وخمسون كاهنا ً للوثن وكان هو عبد الله وحده . وقال لهم : أحضروا ثورا ً واذبحوه وضعوه على مذبحكم واطلبوا من البعل نارا ً فإن نزلت من عند الهكم البعل النار واكلت الثور يكون هو الله . وسأصنع أنا مثلكم وأدعو الرب ونرى ماذا سوف يحدث . وابتدأوا هم   . احضروا ثورا ً وقطعوه ووضعوه على المذبح وأخذوا يدعون البعل . صرخوا ونادوا وطلبوا ورقصوا وقطعوا أجسادهم وأسالوا دمائهم ولم يكن صوت ولا مجيب . وتقدم ايليا وأخذ ثور وذبحه ووضعه على المذبح وصب ماءً كثيرا ً على المذبح حتى جرى في القناة وملئها ورفع وجهه الى الرب وصلى وطلب من الله ان تنزل نار من السماء للمحرقة . استجاب الله للرجل البار ونزلت نار الرب واكلت المحرقة والحطب والحجارة والتراب ولحست المياه التي في القناة كلها ورأى الشعب ذلك وسقطوا على وجوههم وقالوا : الرب هو الله وآمنوا بالرب وقتلوا انبياء البعل . ايليا لم تكن به قوة خارقة تُنزل النار من السماء . ايليا كان رجلا ً بارا ً يؤمن بالله وبقوته الخارقة . صلى بايمان فاغلق الله كوى السماء ولم تمطر ثلاث سنوات ونصف . وصلى بايمان وفتح الله كوى السماء فامطرت وملأت الارض خيرا ً . طلب نارا ً من السماء وآمن بقدرة الله واستجابته له فنزلت النار .
وأنت ، أنت لست أقل من ايليا . كان انسانا ً تحت الالام مثلك لكنه كان رجلا ً بارا ً وصلى وطلب وطلبة البار مقتدرة . صلي للرب ، اطلب بلجاجة وايمان يستجب . الله يسمع لك كما سمع لايليا ويستجيب حسب وعده إن طلبت بايمان . اسأل تُعطى ، اطلب تجد ، اقرع يُفتح لك .
*


----------



## fauzi (13 مارس 2011)

264 - كثيرا ً ما نتحدث عن الايمان ، دائما ً نتحدث عنه ، لكننا قليلا ً ما نفهمه ، وأقل من القليل أن نستخدمه . الايمان كما هو مكتوب " الإِيمَانُ فَهُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى " ( عب 11 : 1 ) ، باشخاص لا نراهم . أحيانا ً نرى عكس ما ننتظر ونظل ننتظر بيقين وثقة وتأكد . هذا هو الايمان . الايمان يحمل طلبتك الى الله ، يُلقي بها في صندوق بريد الله ، في حين الريبة والشك تتناول الطلبة باطراف اصابع مرتابة مترددة . ما فائدة الايمان إن احتفظت بالطلبة داخل قلبك  لم ترسلها الى الله . ما فائدة الرسالة إن لم تضعها في مظروف عليه عنوان وطابع بريد وتلقي بها في الصندوق . يقول داود النبي " سَلِّمْ لِلرَّبِّ طَرِيقَكَ وَاتَّكِلْ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ يُجْرِي  " ( مزمور 37 : 5 ) . اترك له الطريق ، اعطه له وابتعد واجعله هو يُجري . حين تضع امام الرب طلبة او سؤالا ً بالايمان اتركه أمامه وعد فرحا ً باستجابته . قد لا تكون بوادر الاستجابة قد ظهرت لكنك بالايمان تراها ، ترها قد تمت وتحققت . طلب ايليا النبي من الله أن يكون مطر بعد أن جفّت السماء عدة سنوات ، وقال ايليا لآخاب الملك : " اصْعَدْ كُلْ وَاشْرَبْ ، لأَنَّهُ حِسُّ دَوِيِّ مَطَرٍ " ( 1 ملوك 18 : 41 ) .  ولم تكن هناك علامة تؤكد مجيء المطر لكن ايليا كان يعلم ان الله آت بالمطر . وارسل غلامه ليتطلع نحو البحر ليرى غيمة صغيرة قدر كف انسان . وارسل الى الملك آخاب يقول : " اشْدُدْ وَانْزِلْ لِئَلاَّ يَمْنَعَكَ الْمَطَرُ "( 1 ملوك 18 : 44 ) . غيمة قدر الكف ، لكنه كان يعلم ان الله سيفتح كوى السماوات ويمطر . هكذا الايمان . سلّم للرب واتكل عليه . ارسل طلبتك لله واتكل عليه . القي على الرب همك وهو يعولك . ارمي بهمك عليه واتركه له ، لا تحمله ثانية . أحيانا ً نلقي الهم ونمسك بطرفه أو نحمله على اكتافنا ، مثل المرأة العجوز التي كانت تسير في طريقها تحمل صرة ثقيلة على رأسها فقابلها رجل عطوف يركب سيارة فتحنن عليها واركبها سيارته ليوصلها والتفت في مرآة سيارته ووجدها تجلس وصرتها على رأسها . اندهش لذلك وسألها : لماذا تحملين صرتك ؟ قالت له بسذاجة : يكفي يا بني ان حملتني انا في سيارتك ، أما صرتي فاحملها انا عنك . 
الرب يقول لك : الق ِ علي همك . هاته ، يدي ممتدة لتتلقفه . انزله عن كاهلك . مد يدك به اليه ، دعه له ، اتركه وانسى . هذا هو الايمان . لا تدع همومك تضغط عليك . لقد القيتها عليه ، دعها له لا تحملها ، هو حملها عنك .


----------



## fauzi (14 مارس 2011)

*265 - خلق الله الانسان ووضعه في جنة عدن . صال وجال وعاش في الجنة . خلق الله آدم على صورته كشبهه . كان آدم في صورة الله . كان على صورة الله في كماله . كان على صورة الله في قداسته . كان على صورة الله في بره . فعاش آدم في جنة عدن في رفقة الله وصحبته يلتقي به ويتكلم معه ويراه . ومد آدم يده الى شجرة معرفة الخير والشر وقطف الثمرة المحرمة وأكلها . وتدنس جوف الانسان ، دخلته الخطية ، وتشوهت الصورة التي كان عليها . فقد كماله وقداسته وبره وتلوث . تغيرت صورته وتبدلت ولم تعد على صورة الله . وخرج آدم الى الارض مع حواء وتكاثر الانسان وملأ نسله كل الارض .امتلئت الارض بمخلوقات آدمية غريبة تختلف عن آدم الذي كان يرى الله . ولأن به روح الله وفي تكوينه نفخة من الله جعلت فيه نسمة حياة لذلك كان يسعى دائما ً لأن يرى الله وتكون له شركة معه . لكن الكمال لا يلتقي مع النقص والقداسة لا تتواجد مع النجاسة والبر لا يصاحب الخطية . لا اتصال ، لا لقاء ، لا شركة ، لا بقاء معا ً . وعلى مدى الزمن حاول الانسان ان يعرف صورة الله . كيف يبدو الله ؟ . بعد ان فقد صورته ، فقد معرفته بصورة الله . كان ينظر الى نفسه فيرى الله ، لكن صورته الان اختلفت عن صورة الله . بحث عن صورة الله فيما حوله . الشمس والقمر والفلك والنجوم لا تعكس صورة الله . لم يجد في الطبيعة صورة الله . الجبل والوادي والبحر والنهر والحيوان والطير ، السماء والارض لا تجعله يرى الله . أراد ان يرى الله . أراد موسى أن يرى الله . قال الله : " الإِنْسَانَ لاَ يَرَانِي وَيَعِيشُ " ( خروج 33 : 20 ) . القداسة تقتل النجاسة . لا يمكن أن يُرى الله . كل ما رآه موسى كان مجد الله . في ملء الزمان رأى الانسان الله ، رأى المسيح . المسيح بهاء مجد الله ورسم جوهره . المسيح " الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً للهِ . لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ . وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ. " ( فيلبي 2 : 6 – 8 ) . الله أخذ هيئة انسان ، واظهر الله نفسه للانسان في الانسان يسوع المسيح . الله الذي ظهر في الجسد    ( 1 تيموثاوس 3 : 16 ) ، ولا يرى احد الله في هذه الصورة الا الانسان الذي عادت له صورته التي خُلق عليها . الانسان الذي اصبح في المسيح خليقة جديدة الذي لا يحيا هو بل يحيا المسيح فيه .  ( 2 كورنثوس 5 : 17 ) و( غلاطية 2 : 20 ) . هذا فقط الذي يستطيع ان يرى الله كما كان آدم على صورة الله ويراه . هكذا انت إن كان ابن الله يحيا فيك  بالمسيح تستطيع ايضا ً أن ترى الله .*


----------



## fauzi (15 مارس 2011)

*266 - كانت خدمة يوحنا المعمدان موضوع حديث الامة باسرها ، وكلن الآلاف يأتون لسماع رسالته . تسائل البعض عما إذا كان هو النبي ايليا ، وتسائل البعض الآخر عما  إذا كان هو المسيح ، أما يوحنا المعمدان فكان يعرف تماما ً هويته الحقيقية . ( يوحنا 1 : 19 – 23 ) .
 حين تحقق نجاحا ً في مهنتك التي اخترتها لنفسك سوف يبدأ الناس يسألونك من انت ؟ وقد يكون هذا من أصعب الاختبارات التي يواجهها المرء في حياته ، لأنه ما من شيء يشبه النجاح والاسئلة التي تترتب عن ذلك للكشف عن قلب الانسان .
 وقد طرح الناس على يوحنا المعمدان ثلاث أسئلة تتعلق بهويته وهي أسئلة ما تزال مهمة لنا في وقتنا الحاضر . السؤال الاول ، سأل الناس يوحنا عما إذا كان هو المسيح . وعندما يحقق الناس نجاحا ً فمن السهل عليهم ان يعتقدوا انهم رجاء الله لشركتهم أو مدينتهم أو كنيستهم ، لكن إذا بدأ هذا الشعور يتغلغل في نفوسهم فسوف يسقطون بسبب كبريائهم وغرورهم . ثانيا ً سأل الناس يوحنا عما إذا كان هو ايليا ، وايليا هو النبي الذي تحدى اربعمئة نبي من انبياء البعل بمفرده وقد استخدمه الله لجلب الخلاص للشعب القديم . ويبدو ان مؤمنين كثيرين يحاولون تقليد خدمة ايليا أثناء حياتهم فهم يرون انفسهم وكأنهم النبي الوحيد على الجبل وآخر الصامدين ، لكن إذا سمحت لهذه الفكرة الخاطئة بالسيطرة عليك فسوف ينتهي بك المطاف معزولا ً عن الناس الذين انت في امس الحاجة لوجودهم في حياتك ، فسوف تصبح معرّضا ً لهجمات العدو . ثالثا ُ سأل الناس يوحنا عما إذا كان النبي . ومن بين هذه الاسئلة الثلاثة ربما يكون هذا السؤال الذي سيتم توجيهه الى غالبية المؤمنين . فربما تعتقد انك الشخص الذي يمتلك كل الاجابات والمسحة والحكمة اللازمة لأي موقف . لكن للأسف الشديد إذا سمحت لهذه الكبرياء أن تتغلغل في قلبك فسوف تصبح شخصا ً يصعب التعامل معه ويصعب تصحيحه ويصعب حتى التحدث معه . إن أسئلة كهذه تكشف بطبيعتها عن حقيقة قلوبنا وقد اجاب يوحنا المعمدان عن هذه الاسئلة الثلاثة بقوله : " أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ  " . فرغم ان كل الهتاف الذي كان يحيط  به الا انه بقي متواضعا ً في قلبه ، فقد كان ينظر الى نفسه على انه مجرد وعاء فارغ اختار الله ان يملأه .
ان هويتنا نحن اولاد الله ، خدام الله ، جنود الله ، وطبيعة هذه الادوار تتطلب منا خضوعا ً دائما ً ، فيجب علينا ان نبقى خاضعين لسلطان الروح القدس وقيادته ومشورته ، كما يجب علينا أيضا ً أن نخضع للاشخاص الذين وضعهم الله في حياتنا لتوصيل الحق الينا ولمساعدتنا على تذكر من نكون ومن لا نكون .
*


----------



## fauzi (15 مارس 2011)

267 - لُقب ابونا ابراهيم خليل الله ، صديقه ورفيقه وصاحبه وخليله . والصديق والرفيق يصاحب ويجالس ويبقى ويكون دائما ً مع صديقه ، وبعد آدم لم يصاحب ويرافق انسان الله الا إبراهيم خليل الله . كان ابراهيم جالسا ً في باب الخيمة وقت حر النهار ونظر ثلاث رجال . واستضاف ابراهيم الرجال وصنع لهم طعاما ً قدمه لهم وأكلوا . وقال الرب لابراهيم : "  فِي الْمِيعَادِ أَرْجعُ إِلَيْكَ نَحْوَ زَمَانِ الْحَيَاةِ وَيَكُونُ لِسَارَةَ ابْنٌ ." ( تكوين 18 : 14 ) . ظهر الرب لابراهيم وأقام عنده وتحدث اليه ووعده بابن له من سارة . ومشى ابراهيم مع الرب وكشف الله له خطته لسدوم وعمورة . أما ابراهيم فكان لم يزل قائما ً امام الرب . كان يشفع لاهل الارض . كان حكم القضاء عليهم هو الحرق بنار وكبريت من عند الرب ، من السماء . وأخذ ابراهيم يتشفع لهم : يا رب افتهلك البار مع الاثيم ؟ وقبل الله شفاعة ابراهيم وقال : إن وجدت في سدوم خمسين بارا ً أصفح . وزاد ابراهيم من شفاعته : يا رب أن اكلّم المولى وانا تراب ورماد ، ربما نقص الخمسون بارا ً خمسة ؟ وقال الله : إن وجدت خمس واربعين لا أُهلك  . وقال ابراهيم : وان كان هناك اربعون ؟ قال الله لا افعل من اجل الاربعين . وتمادى في رجائه وقال : عسى ان يوجد ثلاثون ؟ قال الله : لا افعل . وزاد في طلبه وقال : عشرون ؟ وقبل الله شفاعته وقال : لا افعل من اجل العشرين . ثم قال ابراهيم : لا يسخط المولى فاتكلم هذه المرة فقط : عسى ان يوجد هناك عشرة ؟ فقال : لا اهلك من اجل العشرة . ( تكوين 18 : 23 – 32 ) . ولم تكن  بالارض عشرة ، ولا عشرة ابرار . كانت صداقة ابراهيم مع الله شديدة . كان لا يبرح من حضرته يتحدث اليه . وتكونت تلك الصداقة ونمت بالتجارب والتداريب والاختبارات والامتحانات القاسية . نادى الله ابراهيم يوما ً وقال له : خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه ، اسحق واذهب الى ارض المريا واصعده هناك محرقة على احد الجبال الذي اقول لك . طلب غريب قاس ٍ ، تنفيذه صعب . اما ابراهيم فلم يناقش ، لم يتردد ولم يتوانى . بهذه الطاعة وذلك الايمان اصبح ابراهيم صديقا ً وخليلا ً لله . وانت وانا وكل انسان يطيع الله ويؤمن به يكون صديقا ً لله . ابراهيم آمن بالله وحُسب له ذلك برا ً . وانت ايضا ً إن آمنت هكذا يُحسب لك برا ً .


----------



## fauzi (16 مارس 2011)

268 - حياتنا سلسلة متصلة الحلقات ، وحلقات متلاحمة متتابعة متماسكة ، ورغم تلاحمها وتماسكها فهي مختلفة متباينة متعددة الاشكال والاحوال . حلقات نجاح ذهبية ثمينة وحلقات فشل رخيصة صدئة . حلقات فرح لامعة براقة وحلقات حزن سوداء مطفئة . حلقات مجد ورفعة بهية وحلقات وضعة وهوان محتقر . حلقات قوة كسهام مبرية وحلقات ضعف كأقواس منكسرة . ولا يمكن فصل تلك الحلقات أو استبدالها أو تغيير اشكالها فلا بد ان يفرح الانسان ويحزن ، يعلو الانسان ويهبط . لا بد ان يتقوى الانسان ويضعف ، يرتفع الانسان وينخفض . وكثيرا ً ما ننسى الله وقت الفرح ونسعى اليه وقت الحزن . ولا نقصده وقت القوة ونتخاذل ونصرخ وقت الضعف . حين تخور القوى ، حين يفشل الامل ، حين يضعف الرجاء ، حين يتمزق القلب ، حين تدمع العين ، حين يحل الوهن يتدخل الله ، يأتي ويتدخل وتسري قوته في الحلقات جميعها . ما ان ندعو الله حتى يستجيب . ما ان نستنجد به حتى يتدخل . يقول داود النبي عن المسكين الضعيف المريض العاجز : "   الرَّبُّ يَعْضُدُهُ وَهُوَ عَلَى فِرَاشِ الضُّعْفِ. مَهَّدْتَ مَضْجَعَهُ كُلَّهُ فِي مَرَضِهِ. " ( مزمور 41 : 3 ) . لا بد انك مررت بتجربة المرض . وهن جسمك وهزل وثقل فوجدت نفسك حبيس الفراش محاط باللون الابيض علامة المرض. ترقد على سرير ابيض ، تحنو عليك وجوه بيضاء في لباس ابيض ، تمتد اليك اياد ٍ بيضاء تقدم لك دواء وشراب ناصع البياض ، وتتحول اليهم بوجه شاحب تبتسم ابتسامة ضعيفة شاحبة ، وتربت عليك الايدي تهدّأ حركتك وتقيد رأسك الى الوسادة ، ويذهب البياض ويبتعد فترة وتغمض عينيك ويحل الظلام ويبرق وسط الظلام بريق قوي لامع يخطف البصر ويرجف القلب ، ويتحرك رأسك نحو مصدر النور وتركن رأسك على كتف قوي ، كتف قريبة منك لا تسعى اليها بل تسعى هي اليك ، تظهر دائما ً وقت الضعف . ما ان تلقي بثقل رأسك وهمك وتعبك والمك على تلك الكتف حتى تستريح ويدب في جسدك الواهن شعور بالراحة والامان والاطمئنان ، ويهمس صاحب الكتف في أذنك وفي قلبك : تقوّى تشجع ، تكفيك نعمتي ، قوتي في الضعف تكمل . انا الرب شافيك . ثق فيه . تمسك بوعده ، استعد قوتك . انظر اليه ، استند عليه هو ينقذك .


----------



## fauzi (16 مارس 2011)

*269 - تَشَجَّعُوا! أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا ( متى 14 : 27 )

ما أشدّ حاجتنا نحن البشر، ولا سيما في هذه الأيام الأخيرة - أيام حروب وأخبار حروب ، وزلازل مدمرة ، وبراكين  ثائرة ، ومجاعات ، وأوبئة ، وتجارب متنوّعة - إلى هذا التشجيع من رب المجد يسوع ، الإله الثابت... الذي "لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُ تَغْيِيرٌ وَلاَ ظِلُّ دَوَرَانٍ" (يعقوب 17:1). لأن الرب يسوع " هُوَ هُوَ أَمْسًا وَالْيَوْمَ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ " ( عبرانيين 13 : 8 ) .
وهو يقول لكل منا اليوم : "مَنْ يَعْطَشْ فَلْيَأْتِ. وَمَنْ يُرِدْ فَلْيَأْخُذْ مَاءَ حَيَاةٍ مَجَّانًا"(رؤيا 17:22).
والرب يسوع يقول لنا اليوم : إنني على استعداد أن أشفي المرضى الذين يثقون بي ، ويلمسون ولو هدب ثوبي بالإيمان ، وأخلّص كل من ينظر إليّ بالإيمان تائبًا ومعترفًا بخطاياه وواثقًا في كفاية عملي الكفاري لأجله ، وأمتّعه بالحياة الأبدية.
*


----------



## fauzi (18 مارس 2011)

270 - حين وصل الشعب الى برية فاران على مشارف ارض كنعان الارض التي وعدهم الله بها ارسل موسى اثني عشر رجلا ً يتجسسسوا الارض وينظروا ما هي ومن يسكنها وجال الرجال داخل الارض اربعين يوما ً يفحصون الارض ويتعرفون على اهلها . كان الوقت وقت باكورات العنب فحملوا في عودتهم زرجونة أي غصن بعنقود واحد من العنب . عنقود كبير ثقيل حمله رجلان بينهما وحملوا ايضا ً رمانا ً وتينا ً وعادوا الى موسى . وقالوا حقا ً ان الارض تفيض لبنا ً وعسلا ً وهذا ثمرها  وفير كثير ليس له مثيل لكن الشعب الساكن فيها قوي جبابرة عمالقة أقوياء طوال القامة اشداء بنوعناق وخافت الجماعة وفزعت وصرخت ورفعت صوتها وبكى الشعب لتلك الاخبار . بدأوا يتذمرون ويقولون : ليتنا متنا في  أرض مصر أو متنا في القفر والبرية وافقدهم الخوف وعيهم حتى فكروا بالرجوع الى مصر تحت قيادة رئيس آخر غير موسى وتصدى يشوع وكالب الذين كانا ضمن الرجال الاثني عشر الذين دخلوا الارض . تصديا للعشرة الباقين وقالوا : الارض التي دخلناها جيدة جدا ً جدا ً وعلينا ان نصعد ونمتلكها لأننا قادرون عليها واعترض العشرة على قولهم ، قالوا لا نقدر ان نصعد ، تلك الارض ارض تاكل سكانها ، قد رأينا هناك الجبابرة بني عناق فكنا في اعيننا كالجراد وهكذا كنا في أعينهم وغضب الرب على العشرة وعلى الشعب الخائف المتذمر ضد الرب وضرب الرب الجبناء العشرة بالوباء وماتوا امام الشعب وامام الرب أما يشوع وكالب الذين لم يخافا ولم يشكا في قدرة  الرب وقوته  فعاشا .( سفر العدد 13 ، 14 ) .
عندما تنظر الى نفسك وترى نفسك في حجم الجرادة ، هكذا يراك الناس . إذا استصغرت نفسك استصغرك الناس ، إذا استضعفت نفسك استضعفوك أما اذا وجدت نفسك قويا ً قادرا ً رأوك كذلك أيضا ً قويا ً قادرا ً . لا تطلبوا الحياة السهلة المريحة ، صلوا لتكونوا اقوياء . لا تطلبوا مسؤوليات تتناسب وقدراتكم المحدودة الصغيرة بل اطلبوا مقدرة تتناسب ومسؤولياتكم العظيمة الكبيرة . لا تبحث عن السهل . السهل مطلب الصغار ، الضعاف ، الجراد . ابحث عن الصعب . الصعب مطلب الكبار الأقوياء ، الابطال الاشداء . حين تواجه مسؤولية صعبة وعملا ً كبيرا ً عليك اتمامه وانجازه . لا تخف لا تستصغر قدراتك . لا تصرخ وتبكي وتولول وتتذمر . ارفع رأسك واصلب عودك وشمّر عن ساعدك وتقدم وأنجز العمل ، عند ذاك لا يبدو انجاز العمل وتحمل المسؤولية معجزة ، انت نفسك تكون المعجزة . الله لم يهيء لنا حياة مفروشة بالورود والازهار . الارض ليست ازهارا ً . يقول لنا بولس الرسول : " اِسْهَرُوا. اثْبُتُوا فِي الإِيمَانِ . كُونُوا رِجَالاً. تَقَوَّوْا " ( 1 كورنثوس 16 : 13 ) .
.


----------



## fauzi (18 مارس 2011)

270 - حين وصل الشعب الى برية فاران على مشارف ارض كنعان الارض التي وعدهم الله بها ارسل موسى اثني عشر رجلا ً يتجسسسوا الارض وينظروا ما هي ومن يسكنها وجال الرجال داخل الارض اربعين يوما ً يفحصون الارض ويتعرفون على اهلها . كان الوقت وقت باكورات العنب فحملوا في عودتهم زرجونة أي غصن بعنقود واحد من العنب . عنقود كبير ثقيل حمله رجلان بينهما وحملوا ايضا ً رمانا ً وتينا ً وعادوا الى موسى . وقالوا حقا ً ان الارض تفيض لبنا ً وعسلا ً وهذا ثمرها  وفير كثير ليس له مثيل لكن الشعب الساكن فيها قوي جبابرة عمالقة أقوياء طوال القامة اشداء بنوعناق وخافت الجماعة وفزعت وصرخت ورفعت صوتها وبكى الشعب لتلك الاخبار . بدأوا يتذمرون ويقولون : ليتنا متنا في  أرض مصر أو متنا في القفر والبرية وافقدهم الخوف وعيهم حتى فكروا بالرجوع الى مصر تحت قيادة رئيس آخر غير موسى وتصدى يشوع وكالب الذين كانا ضمن الرجال الاثني عشر الذين دخلوا الارض . تصديا للعشرة الباقين وقالوا : الارض التي دخلناها جيدة جدا ً جدا ً وعلينا ان نصعد ونمتلكها لأننا قادرون عليها واعترض العشرة على قولهم ، قالوا لا نقدر ان نصعد ، تلك الارض ارض تاكل سكانها ، قد رأينا هناك الجبابرة بني عناق فكنا في اعيننا كالجراد وهكذا كنا في أعينهم وغضب الرب على العشرة وعلى الشعب الخائف المتذمر ضد الرب وضرب الرب الجبناء العشرة بالوباء وماتوا امام الشعب وامام الرب أما يشوع وكالب الذين لم يخافا ولم يشكا في قدرة  الرب وقوته  فعاشا .( سفر العدد 13 ، 14 ) .
عندما تنظر الى نفسك وترى نفسك في حجم الجرادة ، هكذا يراك الناس . إذا استصغرت نفسك استصغرك الناس ، إذا استضعفت نفسك استضعفوك أما اذا وجدت نفسك قويا ً قادرا ً رأوك كذلك أيضا ً قويا ً قادرا ً . لا تطلبوا الحياة السهلة المريحة ، صلوا لتكونوا اقوياء . لا تطلبوا مسؤوليات تتناسب وقدراتكم المحدودة الصغيرة بل اطلبوا مقدرة تتناسب ومسؤولياتكم العظيمة الكبيرة . لا تبحث عن السهل . السهل مطلب الصغار ، الضعاف ، الجراد . ابحث عن الصعب . الصعب مطلب الكبار الأقوياء ، الابطال الاشداء . حين تواجه مسؤولية صعبة وعملا ً كبيرا ً عليك اتمامه وانجازه . لا تخف لا تستصغر قدراتك . لا تصرخ وتبكي وتولول وتتذمر . ارفع رأسك واصلب عودك وشمّر عن ساعدك وتقدم وأنجز العمل ، عند ذاك لا يبدو انجاز العمل وتحمل المسؤولية معجزة ، انت نفسك تكون المعجزة . الله لم يهيء لنا حياة مفروشة بالورود والازهار . الارض ليست ازهارا ً . يقول لنا بولس الرسول : " اِسْهَرُوا. اثْبُتُوا فِي الإِيمَانِ . كُونُوا رِجَالاً. تَقَوَّوْا " ( 1 كورنثوس 16 : 13 ) .
.


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2011)

*كلمات روحية راااااااااائعة
ربنا يبارك مجهودكم
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## fauzi (20 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *كلمات روحية راااااااااائعة
> ربنا يبارك مجهودكم
> سلام ونعمه*


*شكرا  ABOTARBO
الرب يباركك
*


----------



## fauzi (20 مارس 2011)

*271 -  تبعوه منذ ان دعاهم ، صحبوه ورافقوه الى كل مكان . منذ دعى المسيح تلاميذه وهم يسيرون خلفه ويتبعونه . دعاهم من كل مكان . اثنان كانا يلقيان الشبكة ، تركا الشباك وتبعاه . رأى آخرين في السفينة يصلحان الشباك ، تركا السفينة واباهما وتبعاه . وكان متى جالسا ً عند مكان الجباية ،  دعاه فقام وترك المكان وتبعه . التفوا حوله واكتمل عددهم وساروا ورائه وسمعوا اقواله ، رأوا اعماله ، عاينوا معجزاته ، عاشوا معه والتفوا حوله ، اصطفاهم واختارهم واختلى بهم وتحدث معهم وعلمهم . رأوه عن قرب لا كما رأته الجموع ، رأوه ربا ً وسيدا ً ومعلما ً . ورآهم هو عن قرب ، رأى ضعفهم كما رأى قوتهم . عرفهم جيدا ً . وفي جلسة خاصة معهم قال : " هذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتِي أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ . لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هذَا: أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ . أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ مَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ . لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيدًا، لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ، لكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي . " ( يوحنا 15 : 12 – 15 ) . الصياد الخشن اليدين ، المشقق الكعبين ، الاسمر الوجه والذراعين ، ليس عبدا ً لرب السماء ، لإبن الله ، لملك الملوك ورب الارباب ، ليس تابعا ً ولا تلميذا ً يسير ورائه ينفذ تعاليمه ومشيئته . هذا الصياد أصبح حبيبا ً ، صديقا ً ، رفيقا ً، محبوبا ً ، وانت وأنا وكل انسان يسمع كلام المسيح ويدركه ويؤمن به لا يبقى عبدا ً ، يصبح حبيبا ً إن فعل ما يوصيه به . ما أعظم هذه الصفة : حبيبه ، حبيب الله . والمسيح يفتخر بأحبائه ، يتلذذ بأصدقائه ، يسعد بتلاميذه . في النصرة أنت حبيبه ، وفي الهزيمة أنت حبيبه ، في القوة أنت حبيبه ، في الضعف أنت حبيبه . قال : " لَيْسَ أَنْتُمُ اخْتَرْتُمُونِي بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ، وَأَقَمْتُكُمْ لِتَذْهَبُوا وَتَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ، وَيَدُومَ ثَمَرُكُمْ . " ( يوحنا 15 : 16 ) . لم يختر الله عليّة القوم ، شرفائهم واغنيائهم واصحاب السلطة . لم يختر الله أصحاب الحسب والنسب ، اصحاب المجد والفخر والكرامة . اختارك انت ، دعاك أنت ، كلمك أنت ، أحبك أنت . هل تفعل بما أوصاه ؟ هل تفعل ؟ هل تقبل ما قاله ؟ هل تقبل ؟ هل تؤمن بصليبه ؟ هل تؤمن ؟ هل تنتظر مجيئه ؟ هل تنتظره ؟ فأنت حبيبه ، حبيب المسيح ، وهو حبيبك ، المسيح حبيبك .*


----------



## fauzi (21 مارس 2011)

272 - يصور لنا يوحنا صورة رائعة في رؤياه تستحق التوقف عندها .(سفر الرؤيا 14: 1 – 5 ) : الخروف واقف على جبل صهيون ومعه مئة واربعة واربعون الفا ً يحملون اسم ابيه وصدح صوت من السماء ، صوت مياه ورعد عظيم ، صوت عازفين على القيثارة وارتفعت نغمات ترنيم ، ترنيمة جديدة ليست معروفة ومعلومة لأحد من قبل الا لهؤلاء المئة والاربعة والاربعين ، هؤلاء فقط الذين يحملون اسم الآب مكتوبا ً على جباههم الذي أُشتروا من الأرض ، الاطهار الذين لم يتنجسوا ، الذين يتبعون الخروف حيثما ذهب ، الذين لم يوجد في فمهم غش وبلا عيب . استطاع هؤلاء ان يعرفوا الترنيمة ويشتركوا في اللحن لأنها تخرج من اعماق القلب وخفايا النفس والاختبار والتجارب . تتكون الترنيمة ويتشكل اللحن من انغام الماضي وعزف الآن . قد تكون انغام الماضي ثقيلة قاسية أنينة حزينة باكية . وقد يكون عزف الامس كئيبا ً رهيبا ً داميا ً مخيفا ً مميتا ً لكنه يخلق في القلب رقة تستطيع ان تتلقى الترنيمة وتحفظها ويخلق في النفس حسا ً يستطيع ان يستقبل اللحن ويردده . هذه الجوقة من المرنمين جاؤوا من الارض ومروا في دروبها النجسة ، ساروا وسط آثامها وشرورها وخطاياها ، عبروا ولم يتنجسوا لأنهم تبعوا الخروف ، حمل الله ، آمنوا به واغتسلوا في دمه ، تطهروا ، أُشتروا ، خلصوا ، نجوا ، ماتوا معه وقاموا . هؤلاء فقط يستطيعون ان يتقنوا انغام السماء لا احد غيرهم يقدر ان يتعلم ويردد الحان الخلود . الملائكة لا تتقنها ، انت وحدك تستطيع ان تتقنها . الملائكة لم يحييوا في الارض كما نحيا وكما تحيا انت وتعيش . انت اختبرت الشدائد ، انت مررت في التجارب . لا يعرف تلك الانغام الا ابناء البشر المخلّصون . لا يفهم تلك الالحان الا اولاد الله المفديون . الصليب يخلق فينا أذنا ً موسيقية تعرف الترنيمة ، دم المسيح يخلق صوتا ً مناسبا ً يعزف النشيد . المسيح هو معلّم الترنيمة . المسيح هو قائد الجوقة . المسيح ضمك للفريق تغني وتشدو وترنم . النغم يحيا في قلبك . الترنيمة تملأ نفسك . ارفع صوتك ، سبّح ، رنّم ، غنّي وانشد الترنيمة الجديدة ، الترنيمة الخالدة .


----------



## fauzi (22 مارس 2011)

273 - منذ وطأ آدم الارض بقدمه وهو يحيا حياة كلها شقاء وتعب . قبل ان يطرد الله آدم قال له :  " مَلْعُونَةٌ الأَرْضُ بِسَبَبِكَ. بِالتَّعَبِ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا " ( تكوين 3 : 17 ) . وارتبطت الحياة بالتعب ، كل الحياة تعب ، تعب كلها الحياة ، كل ما حولك تعب ، تستيقظ صباحا ً لتتعب ، تستلقي مساء ً من التعب . الحكيم هو من يقلل من قدر التعب والجاهل من  يتردى في بالوعة التعب . والانسان يسعى نحو الراحة ، يبحث عنها ، يريدها ويتمناها ويترجاها وما ان يجد مكانا ً يناسبه حتى يلقي بجسده عليه لكي يستريح . في وسط احتياجات الشعب والمسيح يكرز ويعلّم ويشفي ويطعم ، نظر الى تلاميذه ووجد التعب قد تمكن منهم ، ناداهم وقال لهم : " تَعَالَوْا أَنْتُمْ مُنْفَرِدِينَ إِلَى مَوْضِعٍ خَلاَءٍ وَاسْتَرِيحُوا قَلِيلاً " ( مرقس 6 : 31 ) . وتبعوه ، تبعوه حيث الراحة ، الراحة الحقيقية عنده . يقول المسيح لنا : تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ . "( متى 11 : 28 ) . مهما كانت متاعبك ، مهما كانت اثقالك ، مهما كانت احمالك ، هو الذي يريحك . لماذا تحمل اثقالك ؟ لماذا تتعب ؟ لماذا تحمل كل الهموم على رأسك وكتفك ؟ لماذا تحمل اثقال العالم ؟ لماذا تحمل هموم الدنيا ؟ لماذا هذا التعب كله ؟ انت لست المسؤول عن العالم . ليس الهم همك ، لماذا تهتم وتقلق ؟  الله هو سيد العالم ، الله هو قبطان السفينة ، الله هو الربان . كل الجلبة والضوضاء لا تزعجك ، كل الصخب والفوضى لا تفزعك . يد الله تقبض على كل شيء . الله هو الذي يسيّر كل شيء ، هو القائد . لا تتعب نفسك ، لا ترهق نفسك ، لا تهتم ولا تقلق ، استرح ، استرح . حين تلفت موسى ورائه ووجد الوفاً من الناس تتبعه . حين فكر في ما سوف يعانيه في قيادة الشعب ، حين ثقل ذلك زادت صعوبته ، قال لله : يا رب انت قلت لي اصعد هذا الشعب كيف اصعده . يا رب انت قلت لي قد عرفتك باسمك نلتُ  نعمة في عينيك .(  سفر الخروج 33:   12 ) . إن كنت قد نلت نعمة في عينيك علمني طريقك ، قدني ، اعنّي . وقال له الله : " وَجْهِي يَسِيرُ فَأُرِيحُكَ. ( خروج 33 : 14 ) . حين يسير وجه الله امامك تستريح ، هو الذي يقود ، هو القائد . حين يسير وجه الله امامك تستريح ، هو الذي يسيّر السفينة ، هو الربان .
 في متاعب الحياة ، في همومها ومشاكلها وضغوطها واثقالها قل مع المرنم : في الضعف قوي عزمي برحمتك فيستريح جسمي بنعمتك .


----------



## fauzi (23 مارس 2011)

274 - التجارب التي نمر بها هي لتقوية ايماننا وصمودنا . حين تهزنا التجارب تتعمق جذور الايمان وتتقوى وتمتد . إذا كنت تمر الآن في ضيقة لا تفزع ، الرب يقوي ايمانك ، لا تركز همك في التجربة ، القي بنفسك بين ذراعي الله ، القي همك عليه ، دع مشكلتك بين يديه ، أرح ثقلك على كتفيه ، لا تحاول ان تحل المشكلة ، لا تجاهد لتحمل الثقل ، لا تبذل جهدا ً ، هو الذي يُجري  ، هو الذي يفعل ، هو الذي يحمي ، هو الذي ينقذ . هل تخاف ؟ هل تخشى ان لا تستطيع ؟ هل تخاف الفشل والسقوط ؟ الخوف ليس عيبا ً ، لكل منا يوم خوف . قل له : " 
فِي يَوْمِ خَوْفِي، أَنَا عَلَيْكَ أَتَّكِلُ " ( مزمور 56 : 3 ). التدريبات تسبب خوفا ً والخوف يقود الى الاتكال على الله . قال الله لابراهيم : " قَدْ جَعَلْتُكَ أَبًا لأُمَمٍ كَثِيرَةٍ " . ووقف ابراهيم يسمع وعد الله ، وقف امام الله الذي آمن به ، الذي يحيي الموتى ويدعو الاشياء غير الموجودة كأنها موجودة . فهو على خلاف الرجاء ، آمن على الرجاء لكي يصير ابا ً لامم كثيرة . كيف يكون ابا ً لامم كثيرة وهو قد صار مماتا ً ؟ كان ابن مئة سنة . من اين ؟ كيف يحدث ذلك ؟ هو قد صار مماتا ً وسارة أيضا ً ، لكنه على خلاف الرجاء آمن ، لم يرتب في وعد الله . إن كان قد أصبح مماتا ً فالذي آمن به يحيي الموتى . هذا هو الايمان وسط الضيق ، يظهر ويتقوى ويزداد . الايمان لا يعتمد على الوجود  ، يعتمد على كلمة الله ووعده . الايمان لا يحتاج ان نسير في ارض معبدة سهلة مستوية . الارض الوعرة الصعبة الجافة الخشنة القاسية تقوي الايمان . المادة الخام لصناعة الايمان هي التجارب والمشقات . قال المسيح لتلاميذه حين جاء المساء وحل الظلام  : " لِنَجْتَزْ إِلَى الْعَبْرِ " ( مرقس 4 : 35 ) . وتقدمهم الى السفينة وصرف الجموع وذهب الى آخر السفينة وجائت العاصفة وحدث النوء وهبت الريح وتعالى الموج وكان معهم لكنه كان نائما ً في المؤخر على وسادة . فزعوا وصرخوا وايقظوه : يا رب أما يهمك اننا نهلك ؟ اراد ان تقوي العاصفة ايمانهم . اهتزوا وخافوا ، وقام ، كان معهم في نفس السفينة ، " فَقَامَ وَانْتَهَرَ الرِّيحَ ، وَقَالَ لِلْبَحْرِ: «اسْكُتْ! اِبْكَمْ!». فَسَكَنَتِ الرِّيحُ وَصَارَ هُدُوءٌ عَظِيمٌ . "  . لولا العاصفة لما اسكت المسيح البحر ، لولا الزوبعة لما حدث هدوء عظيم . التجربة تقوي الايمان . الضيق يجلب الصبر .


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2011)

> لولا العاصفة لما اسكت المسيح البحر ، لولا الزوبعة لما حدث هدوء عظيم . التجربة تقوي الايمان . الضيق يجلب الصبر .


*راااااااااااااااائع رااااااااااااائع يا استاذنا
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*


----------



## fauzi (29 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *راااااااااااااااائع رااااااااااااائع يا استاذنا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *


*شكرا  ABOTARBO
الرب يباركك
*


----------



## fauzi (29 مارس 2011)

275 - يتحدث الله معنا بطرق مختلفة وبوسائل كثيرة ، يحدثنا بكلماته المكتوبة في كتابه ويحدثنا شفاهة بلسان اولاده ويحدثنا بالاشارة والرمز في خليقته وخلائقه ، يحدثنا بالتجارب والاختبارات وظروف الحياة حولنا . يحدثنا في الليل وفي النهار ، يحدثنا في الظلمة وفي النور ، يحدثنا في الضيق وفي الفرج ، يحدثنا في الصحة وفي المرض ، يحدثنا وحدنا في خلوتنا معه ، ويحدثنا ككنيسة وكجماعة معا ً . دائما ً يتحدث الله معنا . ويتحدث معنا احيانا ً حديثا ً خاصا ً موجها ً لنا ، حديثا ً ليس للنقل . ويتحدث معنا احيانا ً حديثا ً عاما ً يكلفنا به لننقله ونتحدث به ونعلنه للغير . وحديثه الخاص يكون مرات في الظلمة ومرات في النور . في ظلمة المرض يذكرنا بوعوده وعهوده بشفائنا ، في ظلمة الحزن يثبتنا بتعزياته . في ظلمة الالم حديثه يُعطي نعمة وصبرا ً واحتمالا ً . في ظلمة الوحشة يملأ علينا وحدتنا . وترفعنا كلماته وتنير لنا الظلمة . لولاها لخنقنا الظلام وحطمنا الحزن . وتقربنا الظلمة منه وتخفي عنا كل ما حولنا فنعرفه ونحس به وندرك محبته . كلام التعزية  والتشجيع والتقوية لا نسمعه وسط ضجة الحياة وضوضائها . وحديثه العام يكون مرات في الظلمة ومرات في النور أيضا ً . قال المسيح لتلاميذه : " لَيْسَ مَكْتُومٌ لَنْ يُسْتَعْلَنَ ، وَلاَ خَفِيٌّ لَنْ يُعْرَفَ.اَلَّذِي أَقُولُهُ لَكُمْ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ قُولُوهُ فِي النُّورِ، وَالَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ فِي الأُذُنِ نَادُوا بِهِ عَلَى السُّطُوحِ ، " ( متى 10 : 26 ، 27 ) . كان المسيح يعلم تلاميذه ويتكلم معهم على انفراد وفي الظلمة ويتكلمون مع الناس في النور . اختلى الله مع موسى على الجبل وحده منفردا ً ليحمل كلامه للشعب كله ونزل موسى  من على الجبل يحمل في يديه لوحي الشريعة والناموس . وأخذ الله ايليا النبي وسار به وادخله الى  مغارة في جبل الله  حوريب . اظهر الله ذاته لإيليا وعبر امامه وكلمه وكلفه ان يتكلم بكلامه . وامضى بولس الرسول السنوات في العربية وحده مع الله يختلي به وخرج وعاد يحمل رسالته الى الامم والعالم اجمع ولي ولك ولجميعنا . يكلمنا الله في الظلمة ونرى الله وسط الظلام ونسمع صوته في السكون ، ونقبل الظلمة بكل ما فيها ونسعد بما رأيناه وسطها وما سمعناه فيها ثم نخرج نحمل للعالم رسالة القوة والعزاء والتشجيع والرجاء . العطلة التي تقضيها مع الله في الظلمة رؤية ومهمة ومسؤولية عليك . حين يرفع الله الظلمة عنك إذهب وتحدث للناس علانية في النور . لا تخشى احدا ً لا تخف ممن له سلطان على الجسد ، الله يحفظ روحك ويحميك وينقذك .


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مارس 2011)

*كلمات روحية حلوة خاااااااااالص
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## fauzi (30 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *كلمات روحية حلوة خاااااااااالص
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


شكرا  ABOTARBO	
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (31 مارس 2011)

276 - لعنة الخطيئة

      إن سمعتَ لصوت الرّبّ إلهك مبارَكًا تكون في كلّ ما تمتدّ يدك إليه. وإن لم تسمعْ يرسل لك القلقَ والاضطراب حتّى تهلك (تثنية 28).
      اللّعنة هي خلاف البَرَكة. البَرَكة حضور الله واللّعنة غيابه، أو ، بالأحرى ، تغييبه، لأنّ الله لا يغيب من ذاته عن خليقته. البَرَكة خير واللّعنة ويل. البَرَكة حياة واللّعنة موت. البَرَكة فرح واللّعنة شقاء. البَرَكة سلام واللّعنة اضطراب. البَرَكة ثمرة البرّ، والبرّ رضى الله، ورضى الله أبويّ لأنّ الله محبّة. أمّا اللّعنة فثمرة الخطيئة ، والخطيئة موقف وسلوك كأنّه ليس إله.
      "ما يزرعه الإنسان إيّاه يحصد" (غلا 6: 7). لذا أجرة الخطيئة هي موت (رو 6: 23). "أمّا كلّ مَن يصنع البِرّ فمولود من الله" (1 يو 2: 29). لا يمكن أن يكون هناك زرع إلاّ ويكون هناك ، مقابله ، حصاد. "ما يزرعه الإنسان إيّاه يحصد". الخطيئة الّتي يقترفها الإنسان تبثّ لعنة لا محالة .
. إذا كان الله قد خلق كلّ شيء حسنًا، فكلّ ما ليس حسنًا لا يكون من الله . فإذا لم يكن من الله ، فمِمَّ يكون ؟ من الخطيئة .
لا شيء يحدث في الخليقة إلاّ بإرادة الله أو بإذن الله . لأنه لا تسقط شعرة من رؤوسكم إلاّ بإذن أبيكم.... لا يحدث شيء بإرادة الله إلاّ إذا كان صالحًا. ما ليس صالحًا يحدث، إن حدث، بإذن الله. وما يحدث بإذن الله للخراب والمضرّة يكون لأنّ ثمّة مَن يزرعون رديئًا. لكنْ ، بمحبّة الله ، ما يحدث بإذنه يستحيل خيرًا للّذين يتوبون إليه ، أي للّذين يعودون عن خطاياهم  .
      لأولئك الّذين تلقاهم مأخوذين ببناء آبار لا تضبط ماء يقول إشعياء النّبيّ : "توانوا وابهتوا وتلذّذوا واعموا... الرّبّ سكب عليكم روح سبات وأغمض عيونكم... هاءنذا أعود أصنع بهذا الشّعب عَجَبًا وعجيبًا فتبيد حكمة حكمائه ويختفي فَهْم فهمائه" (إش 29: 9 – 10، 14)!
      أمّا أنتم "فاحترزوا لأنفسكم لئلا تثقل قلوبكم في خمار وسُكْرٍ وهموم الحياة فيصادفكم ذلك اليوم بغتة" (لو 21: 34)!


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2011)

*تامل رااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## fauzi (4 أبريل 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *تامل رااااااااائع
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *​


*شكرا  ABOTARBO
الرب يباركك
*


----------



## fauzi (4 أبريل 2011)

277 - توافينا وسائل الاعلام كل يوم باخبار واحداث مثيرة ، فيروس جديد يهاجم الانسان لم يجد العلماء له علاجا ً ، جفاف في افريقيا ، مئات الالوف يموتون جوعا ً في أقل من اسبوع ، انقلاب عسكري في بلد وحرب اهلية تحصد الالاف كل يوم ، ارتفاع نسبة البطالة في العالم والتضخم يصل الى اعلى معدل منذ عشرين سنة ، وغير ذلك من اخبار مفزعة تجعل الناس تعيش في حالة قلق وتوتر وخوف . الكآبة تعلو الوجوه والخوف يملأ القلوب والتشاؤم يلون الحياة ، ماذا لو اصابنا مرض لا علاج له ؟ أو حل بنا وباء افترس الملايين ؟ ماذا لو فقد البعض عقولهم وبدأوا يتقاتلون ويتصارعون ويفنون بعضهم بعضا ً ؟ ماذا لو اعتدى علينا جيراننا وغزوا بلادنا وقتلوا شبابنا وحرقوا ديارنا ؟ ماذا لو فقدنا وظائفنا وانقطعت بنا سبل العيش واستغنوا عن خدماتنا ؟ و يعيش كثيرون قسوة هذا ال لو ، لو ، ولو ، ولو ، قلق وتوتر وخوف ، وفي غمرة تلك الاخبار المشؤومة لا نسمع الصوت : " أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا." ( متى 14 : 27 ) . ، انا هو الممسك بزمام الحياة لا يهاجمكم فيروس قاتل لا يوقفه علاج ، انا هو المعطي المطر ، المحرك الافلاك ، المتحكم في الارض والشمس والنجوم جميعها ، لا تجف الارض ولا يموت الزرع ولا يندر الطعام ، ابوكم السماوي يقوتنا كلنا ، لا تخف رصاصة قاتلة ، لا تخشى طعنة قاتلة ، " الرَّبُّ مُعِينٌ لِي فَلاَ أَخَافُ. " ( عبرانيين 13 : 6 ) . مهما علا صراخ الاحداث ، مهما ارتجت الارض بالمصائب ، مهما سقط حولك الالوف ، مهما اظلمّت الحياة وامتلأت بالشقاء ، الرب معين لك ، ماذا يصنع بك انسان ؟ ماذا يستطيع الانسان ان يصنع بك ؟ الرب راع ٍ لك ، الرب راعيك يرد نفسك ، يهديك الى سبل البر من اجل إسمه ، أيضا ً إذا سرت في ظل وادي الموت ، حتى وادي ظل الموت لا تخف ، الرب نفسه معك ، وسط الامراض القاتلة التي تحصر الناس ، وسط انّات وتوجعات المرض ، وسط الجفاف والجوع والفقر الذي يقتل الالوف ، وسط حشرجات الجياع ، وسط طلقات الرصاص ، وسط نزيف الدم ونشاط منجل الموت الاسود ، وسط ذلك كله نجد الرب ، خير الرب ورحمته يتبعانك كل ايام حياتك ، ارفع وجهك الى فوق ، الى الله عونك ومعينك ، الجأ الى ينبوع القوة الى الرب قوتك ومقويك تحيا في السلام برغم انعدام السلام على الارض ، ترتع  في الراحة برغم ندرة الراحة على الارض .


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2011)

> مهما علا صراخ الاحداث ، مهما  ارتجت الارض بالمصائب ، مهما سقط حولك الالوف ، مهما اظلمّت الحياة وامتلأت  بالشقاء ، الرب معين لك ، ماذا يصنع بك انسان ؟


*قد إيه تأمل مُعزى ومناسب لحياتنا الروحية
أشكرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## fauzi (4 أبريل 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *قد إيه تأمل مُعزى ومناسب لحياتنا الروحية
> أشكرك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


*شكرا  ABOTARBO
الرب يباركك
*


----------



## fauzi (4 أبريل 2011)

278 - الجناحان للطير قوة  وحركة وكيان ، الجناحان قوة يواجه بهما الريح ويخترقها بقدرة وبأس . الجناحان حركة ينتقل بهما سعيا ً وراء طعامه وشرابه وأمانه . الجناحان كيان وكبرياء وتميز يتباهى بهما ويؤكد ذاته . الطائر الذي يسكن الجبال العالية والاشجار الشامخة جناحاه طويلان عريضان ، والطائر الذي يعيش في الاودية المنبسطة الخضراء جناحاه قصيران  دقيقان . الجناحان للطير يعملان عمل اليدين والرجلين للانسان ، يعمل بهما وينتقل ويتحرك ، يفردهما على اتساعهما وهو يسبح في الفضاء طائرا ًُ من مكان لآخر ، يحركهما بكل قوة وسرعة وهو يواجه العواصف والتيارات العنيفة فإذا تعب من الطيران يقف ويرخيهما ويهدأ ويسكن ويستريح . رأى النبي حزقيال شبه اربعة حيوانات لها شبه انسان لكل اربعة وجوه واربعة اجنحة ولما وقفت ارخت اجنحتها ( سفرحزقيال  ) . ، وقفت وسكنت وهدأت وأرخت اجنحتها ، وسمع صوت الرب ، الصوت سُمع عندما إرتخت الاجنحة وسكنت حركتها . سكنت الاجنحة ، لم تعد ترف ، لم تعد تتحرك ، توقف ارتجاجها واهتزازها . كم من المرات نجثو في حضرة الرب ، نجثو ولكن ارادتنا ترف ورغباتنا تجمح ولا نسمع صوت الرب ، لا نسمعه ، طوال تحرك الاجنحة لا نسمع صوته ، لكننا حين نقف أمامه وقد أرخينا الاجنحة ، حينئذ ٍ نسمع صوت الرب . حين نرخي قوتنا ، حين نرخي تحركنا ، حين نرخي ذاتنا وكياننا نسمعه . كم من المرات نضع طلباتنا امام الرب ولا ننتظر ولا نرخي الاجنحة ، لا يأتينا الجواب ، نسير حسب ارادتنا ونضيع الوقت والعمر ونخسر . قف ، اهدأ ، انتظر ، اسكن ، توقف ، ارخي جناحيك ، ارخي قوتك ، ارخي حركتك ، ارخي ذاتك وكيانك ، تظهر قوة الله ، ترى عمل الله ، تعاين مجد الله وقداسته . إذا ارخيت جناحيك تسمع صوت الله ، تشاهد وجه الله ، تعرف طريق الله ، تطير كالبرق دون توقف ، تسير بسرعة دون تردد ، دون قلق أو شك . اتبع ارشاد الله . سر وفق خطة الله . اقتفي أثر روح الله . ما اعذب صوته . ما احلى سلامه . ما اعظم جوده . ارخي جناحيك تسمع وتتمتع وتسعد وتبتهج بالرب .


----------



## fauzi (6 أبريل 2011)

279 - تواجهنا في الحياة مواقف وتحديات وظروف تقف في وجوهنا شامخة جبارة عاتية  تملأ الفضاء وتخفي السماء وتحجب الشمس وتسد الطريق وتزلزل الارض ، ننظر اليها فنفزع ونرتعب ونغوص في احذيتنا ونختفي في ملابسنا خوفا ً وعجزا ً .ظهر الله لموسى في البرية وتكلم معه من العليقة المتقدة بالنار ولا  تحترق ، قال له انا اله ابيك ، اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب ، اذهب الى مصر الى فرعون ، ورأى موسى فرعون وحشا ً كاسرا ً مخيفا ً ورأى نفسه راعي غنم ضئيل حقير فقال وجسده يرتعش كله رعبا ً :  "مَنْ أَنَا حَتَّى أَذْهَبَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ " وحتى اخرج الشعب ؟( خروج 3 : 11 ) . دخل رجال ارض كنعان يتجسسون ورأوا الارض تفيض لبنا ً وعسلا ً لكنهم رأوا سكان الارض عمالقة اقوياء اشداء ورأوا انفسهم كالجراد ( عدد 13 : 33 ) ، وهرب شعب الرب من المديانيين واختفوا في الكهوف خوفا ً وفزعا ً وعجزا ً. وأتى ملاك الرب الى جدعون وقال له : اذهب بقوتك وخلص الشعب من كف مديان . كان جدعون يعرف قوة وكثرة وبأس المديانيين فقال : " بِمَاذَا أُخَلِّصُ إِسْرَائِيلَ ؟ هَا عَشِيرَتِي هِيَ الذُّلَّى فِي مَنَسَّى ، وَأَنَا الأَصْغَرُ فِي بَيْتِ أَبِي " كيف اخلّص الشعب . ( قضاة 6 : 15 ) . مواقف وتحديات وظروف كبيرة في مواجهة افراد ضعاف صغار بسطاء . الله كان يعرف هؤلاء الرجال واعدهم لمواجهة التحديات والقيام بالواجبات . راعي الغنم وقف في وجه فرعون وانتصر عليه واخرج الشعب من ارض مصر . الرجال الذين كانوا يرون انفسهم كالجراد دخلوا  الارض وهزموا العمالقة . الاصغر في بيت ابيه اصبح جبار بأس نكل بالمديانيين وخلّص الشعب منهم لان الرب كان معهم ، قوة الله عوضت ضعفهم وجعلتهم اقوياء . هل ترى نفسك اصغر من التحديات والمواقف والظروف التي حولك ؟ هل تجد نفسك صغيرا ً ؟ هل تخشى الاعداء الذين يحيطون بك جبابرة عتاة ؟ لا تخف لا ترتعب لا تتردد وتهتز ، الذي معك اقوى منهم واعظم . يقول الله لنا : قَوِّمُوا الأَيَادِيَ الْمُسْتَرْخِيَةَ وَالرُّكَبَ الْمُخَلَّعَةَ ( عبرانيين 12 : 12 ) ، قوموها . ما دام الله معك يدك قوية ليست مسترخية وركبك عفية ليست مخلعة . " الرَّبُّ مَعَكَ يَا جَبَّارَ الْبَأْسِ " ( قضاة 6 : 12 ) .لا تتردد تقدم . الرب معك يا رجل الله لا تخف تقوى .


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يعوضكم يا استاذنا........


----------



## fauzi (7 أبريل 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ربنا يعوضكم يا استاذنا........


*شكرااا  ABOTARBO
الرب يباركك
*


----------



## fauzi (7 أبريل 2011)

280 - يمر المحراث في الارض ويطعن بسلاحه قلبها ويشقها ويمهدها ، ثم تُلقى البذار في الارض المشقوقة وتنمو وتعلو وتُزهر وتُثمر ، وتُجمع عيدان القمح وتُحزم وتُلقى على الارض ويُدق القمح ليُصبح خبزا ً . ويُستخرج الملح من البحر ويُكوّم ويُطحن ويُنقّى ليملح الطعام . توقد الشمعة ويحترق فتيلها ويشتعل بالنار لتقدم النور للناس . لو لم يُشق قلب الارض بالمحراث لما اخرجت الثمار . لو لم يُدق القمح ويتكسر تحت الطرقات لما انتج الخبز . لو لم يُصحن الملح تحت ضربات الطاحون لما تملّح الطعام . لو لم تشتعل الشمعة بالنار وتحترق لما أشعّت النور حولها . الارض التي لا تُحرث لا تُثمر . القمح الذي لا يُدق لا يُؤكل . الملح الذي لا يُسحق لا يصلح . الشمعة التي لا تحترق لا تُنير . حين يريدك الله ان تُثمر و تُزهر يسمح لسيف المحراث ان يشقك . إذا ارادك الله ان تكون خبزا ً لاشباع الجياع حولك يدقك . لكي تكون ملحا ً صالحا ً نافعا ً للارض قد يسحقك الله او يطحنك . لتُنير العالم وتطرد الظلمة وتضيء الطريق تحترق فتيلتك وتشتعل . نحن نُشق لنُثمر ونُدق لنُطعم ونُطحن لنملح ونحترق لننير . المشقات والعقبات والمعاناة والالم سبيل ٌ للخدمة والبطولة والمجد . ابطال الايمان مروا جميعا ً بالمعصرة . ابراهيم ابو المؤمنين عاش غريبا ً .  يعقوب جاهد وتعب وعمل وتألم . يوسف بيع عبدا ً وتعذب وظُلم وسُجن . داود عاش هاربا ً مطاردا ً مختبئا ً وضاقت الدنيا في وجهه . بولس الرسول ضُرب وأُهين وسُجن وقُيد وحوكم ورُجم . بقدر الآلام تكون النُصرة ، بقدر التجارب تكون الغلبة . الله لا يعصم اولاده من الألم ، هو يكللهم به ويمجدهم . يسوع المسيح نفسه كان رجل أوجاع ٍ ومختبر الحزن . حين تتوالى الدقات عليك الله يُعدّك للشهادة له ولخدمته ، لا تبتأس ولا تحزن ، افرح تهلل واشكر " لأَنَّهُ قَدْ وُهِبَ لَكُمْ لأَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ لاَ أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ فَقَطْ، بَلْ أَيْضًا أَنْ تَتَأَلَّمُوا لأَجْلِهِ . " ( فيلبي 1 : 29 ) .


----------



## fauzi (10 أبريل 2011)

281 - ما ان نسلّم للرب حياتنا ونسلك في طريقه حتى تتراكم امامنا الصعاب . أحيانا ً نتصور العكس ونتوقع ان الله سوف يطرد بقوته الشدائد من امامنا . سار الشعب في البرية سنوات وما ان وصلوا الى مشارف ارض كنعان حتى واجهوا العمالقة ، وقفوا في وجوههم واعترضوا طريقهم ، طريق التقدم . بولس الرسول حين كان بعيدا ً عن طريق الرب ، سار حياته بسهولة ويسر لكنه في الدقيقة التي قبل فيها الرب تسرب الصراع الى حياته ، صراع دائم مستمر ، نبتت الاشواك الحادة القاسية امامه ، تجمعت الشدائد والاخطار وعظمت . ما ان بدأ المسيرة مع الرب حتى بدأ الكفاح والصراع الذي لم يتوقف أبدا ً . ما ان خطى الطريق لحمل رسالة الخلاص للامم حتى قام عليه اليهود ليقتلوه . هاج البحر وكاد ان يبتلعه لو لا ان ارسل الرب اليه قطعة خشب لينقذه . ومن محاكمة الى ضرب الى جلد الى اهانة الى اتهام ظالم الى شوكة في الجسد . ويكتب الرسول الذي يصارع التجارب والاضطهاد بضراوة وعنف في رسالته الثانية الى اهل كورنثوس 4 : 8 ، 9 ، 10  ويقول : " مُكْتَئِبِينَ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مُتَضَايِقِينَ " .التجربة تسبب الاكتئاب للوهلة الاولى لكن سرعان ما يدرك المؤمن انه يصارع بسبب ايمانه فيختفي الضيق والتذمر "  مُتَحَيِّرِينَ ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ يَائِسِينَ ." وهذه مرحلة اخرى للصراع ، مرحلة التحير . الحيرة ليست لعدم فهم ارادة الله بل الحيرة لمعرفة الطريق الذي نسير فيه ، ويظهر نور الرب وسط ظلام الحيرة يرشد ويقود الى الطريق المستقيم . ثم يقول : " مُضْطَهَدِينَ ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مَتْرُوكِينَ " . وفي هذه المرحلة يجثم الاضطهاد علينا ، يضغط ويثقل وتتصاعد حدته لكننا وسط الاضطهاد نرى وجه الله ، وسط الاتون يسير معنا فلا تحترق شعرة من رؤوسنا ، هو لا يتركنا والمؤمن المضطهد وحده هو الذي يرى الرب يسير بجواره يعضده ويسانده ويتوالى الصراع ويتمادى العدو في هجومه لكننا نكون " مَطْرُوحِين َ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ هَالِكِينَ . " . حتى لو صرعنا والقى بنا العدو وملأ جسدنا بالطعنات وغطت الجروح صدورنا لا نهلك ، أبدا ً لا نهلك ، الضربات ليست الاخيرة ، الطعنات ليست القاضية . نعمة من الله تلحق بنا وتغلف حياتنا . قوة الله تكفينا وتحمينا وتحيينا . ويصل المؤمن الى الذروة فيقول الرسول المضطهد : " حَامِلِينَ فِي الْجَسَدِ كُلَّ حِينٍ إِمَاتَةَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ " . الموت يتحول الى حياة ، الهزيمة تتحول الى نصرة ، الجلجثة تقودنا الى القيامة ، وتعود الينا قوة المسيح .


----------



## fauzi (11 أبريل 2011)

282 - كان زكريا رجلا ً متقدما ً في الايام وكانت اليصابات عاقرا ً ، لم يكن لهما ولد وبينما زكريا يكهن في نوبته امام الله ظهر له ملاك الرب فخاف واضطرب فقال له الملاك : "  لاَ تَخَفْ يَا زَكَرِيَّ ا، لأَنَّ طِلْبَتَكَ قَدْ سُمِعَتْ ، وَامْرَأَتُكَ أَلِيصَابَاتُ سَتَلِدُ لَكَ ابْنًا. " وبدا كلام الرب غريبا ً ، كيف يتم هذا الكلام وهو شيخ ؟ لم يصدّق زكريا كلام الرب ، وقال الملاك : " هَا أَنْتَ تَكُونُ صَامِتًا وَلاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَتَكَلَّمَ، إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي يَكُونُ فِيهِ هذَا ، لأَنَّكَ لَمْ تُصَدِّقْ كَلاَمِي الَّذِي سَيَتِمُّ فِي وَقْتِهِ. " . كلام الرب يتم في وقته . وذهب ملاك الرب الى مريم العذراء وقال لها : " هَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْنًا وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ ". وكان كلام الرب لها غريبا ً جدا ً . تسائلت : "كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟ . واجابها الملاك : " الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ ، وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ، فَلِذلِكَ أَيْضًا الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ. " وصدقت مريم العذراء كلام الرب وقالت : " هُوَذَا أَنَا أَمَةُ الرَّبِّ. لِيَكُنْ لِي كَقَوْلِكَ " . وحين التقت باليصابات وكان قول الرب قد تم واصبح يوحنا جنينا ً في بطنها ارتكض الجنين في بطنها  وامتلئت بالروح القدس وقالت : "مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَاءِ وَمُبَارَكَةٌ هِيَ ثَمَرَةُ بَطْنِكِ  فَطُوبَى لِلَّتِي آمَنَتْ أَنْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ لَهَا مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ . " ( لوقا 1 ) .
سمع زكريا الكاهن الشيخ قول الرب ولم يصدّق فقيّد الله لسانه حتى يتم ما قيل له . وسمعت العذراء الطاهرة مريم قول الرب وصدقت فباركها الله وطوبتها الاجيال وكرّمها البشر . قول الله صادق . كلام الله لا بد ان يتم في وقته ، لا بد ان يتم . الله يتمم قوله حتى لو ظهر لنا انه صعب ومستحيل واغلقت السُبل امامنا . الله حين يعدنا ينفذ وعوده لنا ، حين يتكلم يحقق كلامه في حينه لأن مهما كانت مواعيد الله فهو فيه النعم وفيه الآمين لمجد الله بواسطتنا . حين يكلمك الله استمع لكلامه وصدق قوله الذي سيتم كما قيل لك . كلام الله لا بد ان يتم في وقته وبطريقته واسلوبه وقدرته وقوته .
  نَرى في كَلاَمِ اْلإِلهِ اْلصَّمَدْ                  أَساساً لإِيماننَا كَاَلجَبّلْ
  وَلَيْسَ مَزِيدٌ عَلَى ما وَعَدْ                لِمَنْ يَلْجَأُونَ لِذَاكَ اْلحَمَلْ
 يَقُولُ أطْمَئِنَّ فإِنَّي مَعَكْ                وإنِّي إلهُكَ وَ العَوْن ُبي
وَإِنِّي أُقوّيك كَيْ أَرْفَعَكْ                وَأَسْنُدُ ضُعْفَكَ مِثْلَ الآبِ
 إِذَا مَا دَهَاكَ البَلاَ وَالخَطَرْ               فَيَكْفِيكَ مِنْ نِعْمَتي مَا انسَكَبْ
   وَلاَ تُوقِعَ النَّارُ فِيكَ الضَّرَرْ             فَإِنِّي أُنَقِّيكَ مِثْلَ الذَّهَبْ
 هذا قول الله لك يتم ويتحقق كما يشاء ويريد لك . هو الله القادر العظيم .


----------



## fauzi (13 أبريل 2011)

283 - نأتي الى الرب بطلبة نرفع قلوبنا له بسؤال ، نقدم امام عرشه احتياجا ً ويتلقى الرب الطلب ويصل اليه السؤال ويعرف الاحتياج ما دمنا طلبنا بايمان ويعد الله استجابة الطلب ويجهز الجواب ويوفر الاحتياج ويحضّر البركة وننتظر كما يقول حبقوق النبي      " عَلَى مَرْصَدِي أَقِفُ ، وَعَلَى الْحِصْنِ أَنْتَصِبُ ، وَأُرَاقِبُ لأَرَى مَاذَا يَقُولُ لِي، وَمَاذَا أُجِيبُ عَنْ شَكْوَايَ " ( حبقوق 2 : 1 ) . ينتظر ويراقب كما ننتظر . يقف على مرصد عال ٍ ويعتلي حصنا ً مرتفعا ً حتى تسهل الرؤيا ويمكن المراقبة وينفذ صبر البعض ويزداد توتر وتخبط الاقدام في تعجل وقلق ويتأنى الرب ويمل البعض الانتظار ويتعبون ويتركون المرصد وينزلون من الحصن . يتصورون التأني رفضا ً والتأجيل عدم قبول والتواني غلقا ً للابواب . واجاب الرب حبقوق وقال : " اكْتُبِ الرُّؤْيَا وَانْقُشْهَا عَلَى الأَلْوَاحِ لِكَيْ يَرْكُضَ قَارِئُهَا ،لأَنَّ الرُّؤْيَا بَعْدُ إِلَى الْمِيعَادِ ، وَفِي النِّهَايَةِ تَتَكَلَّمُ وَلاَ تَكْذِبُ. إِنْ تَوَانَتْ فَانْتَظِرْهَا لأَنَّهَا سَتَأْتِي إِتْيَانًا وَلاَ تَتَأَخَّرُ "( حبقوق 2 : 2 ، 3 ). التأجيل لا يعني الرفض ، التأجيل لأن الله يختار الوقت المناسب للاجابة . افكار الله ليست افكارك ، طرق الله ليست طرقك ، اوقات الله ليست اوقاتك . حين تتسرع انت يتأنى الله ويصبر ، هو يعلم قدرتك واستعدادك لقبول بركته ونعمته ولذلك ينتظر الرب ليترأف عليكم ولذلك يقول ليرحمكم لأن الرب اله حق . انتظار الرب له حكمة وهدف ، قد تكون الاستجابة لم تنضج ما تزال فجة وحصولك عليها الآن قد يضرك لا يفيدك بل يسبب ضرر وقد تكون أنت لست مستعدا ً بعد لتلقي البركة والنعمة والجواب . احيانا ً نطلب ما نشتاق اليه ونرغبه لا ما نحتاج اليه ونفتقده . الله يعرف قدر الاحتياج وقدرة الانتظار وقوة الايمان . كم من بركات يعدها الرب لطالبيه وحين يأتي وقت العطاء لا تجد من ينتظر . حين تطلب انتظر ، " لأَنَّ الرُّؤْيَا بَعْدُ إِلَى الْمِيعَادِ " ، ما يزال الوقت المناسب لم يحل . انتظر وراقب الله يعدها لك ." إِنْ تَوَانَتْ فَانْتَظِرْهَا لأَنَّهَا سَتَأْتِي إِتْيَانًا وَلاَ تَتَأَخَّرُ . " ، ستأتي اتيانا ً ولا تتأخر . التأني ليس تأخيرا ً والتواني ليس رفضا ً . الله يعرف احتياجك ، هو يعرفه ، الله يعرف قوة انتظارك ، هو يعرفه ، انتظر راقب لا تيأس ولا تفشل ، هو يسمع وهو يستجيب في حينه .


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أبريل 2011)

fauzi قال:


> 283 - نأتي الى الرب بطلبة نرفع قلوبنا له بسؤال ، نقدم امام عرشه احتياجا ً ويتلقى الرب الطلب ويصل اليه السؤال ويعرف الاحتياج ما دمنا طلبنا بايمان ويعد الله استجابة الطلب ويجهز الجواب ويوفر الاحتياج ويحضّر البركة وننتظر كما يقول حبقوق النبي      " عَلَى مَرْصَدِي أَقِفُ ، وَعَلَى الْحِصْنِ أَنْتَصِبُ ، وَأُرَاقِبُ لأَرَى مَاذَا يَقُولُ لِي، وَمَاذَا أُجِيبُ عَنْ شَكْوَايَ " ( حبقوق 2 : 1 ) . ينتظر ويراقب كما ننتظر . يقف على مرصد عال ٍ ويعتلي حصنا ً مرتفعا ً حتى تسهل الرؤيا ويمكن المراقبة وينفذ صبر البعض ويزداد توتر وتخبط الاقدام في تعجل وقلق ويتأنى الرب ويمل البعض الانتظار ويتعبون ويتركون المرصد وينزلون من الحصن . يتصورون التأني رفضا ً والتأجيل عدم قبول والتواني غلقا ً للابواب . واجاب الرب حبقوق وقال : " اكْتُبِ الرُّؤْيَا وَانْقُشْهَا عَلَى الأَلْوَاحِ لِكَيْ يَرْكُضَ قَارِئُهَا ،لأَنَّ الرُّؤْيَا بَعْدُ إِلَى الْمِيعَادِ ، وَفِي النِّهَايَةِ تَتَكَلَّمُ وَلاَ تَكْذِبُ. إِنْ تَوَانَتْ فَانْتَظِرْهَا لأَنَّهَا سَتَأْتِي إِتْيَانًا وَلاَ تَتَأَخَّرُ "( حبقوق 2 : 2 ، 3 ). التأجيل لا يعني الرفض ، التأجيل لأن الله يختار الوقت المناسب للاجابة . افكار الله ليست افكارك ، طرق الله ليست طرقك ، اوقات الله ليست اوقاتك . حين تتسرع انت يتأنى الله ويصبر ، هو يعلم قدرتك واستعدادك لقبول بركته ونعمته ولذلك ينتظر الرب ليترأف عليكم ولذلك يقول ليرحمكم لأن الرب اله حق . انتظار الرب له حكمة وهدف ، قد تكون الاستجابة لم تنضج ما تزال فجة وحصولك عليها الآن قد يضرك لا يفيدك بل يسبب ضرر وقد تكون أنت لست مستعدا ً بعد لتلقي البركة والنعمة والجواب . احيانا ً نطلب ما نشتاق اليه ونرغبه لا ما نحتاج اليه ونفتقده . الله يعرف قدر الاحتياج وقدرة الانتظار وقوة الايمان . كم من بركات يعدها الرب لطالبيه وحين يأتي وقت العطاء لا تجد من ينتظر . حين تطلب انتظر ، " لأَنَّ الرُّؤْيَا بَعْدُ إِلَى الْمِيعَادِ " ، ما يزال الوقت المناسب لم يحل . انتظر وراقب الله يعدها لك ." إِنْ تَوَانَتْ فَانْتَظِرْهَا لأَنَّهَا سَتَأْتِي إِتْيَانًا وَلاَ تَتَأَخَّرُ . " ، ستأتي اتيانا ً ولا تتأخر . التأني ليس تأخيرا ً والتواني ليس رفضا ً . الله يعرف احتياجك ، هو يعرفه ، الله يعرف قوة انتظارك ، هو يعرفه ، انتظر راقب لا تيأس ولا تفشل ، هو يسمع وهو يستجيب في حينه .



*آميــــــــــــــــــن
أشكرك يارب

+ميرسى يا استاذنا 
كتر خيرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*


----------



## fauzi (14 أبريل 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميــــــــــــــــــن
> أشكرك يارب
> 
> +ميرسى يا استاذنا
> ...


*شكرا  ABOTARBO
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
*


----------



## fauzi (14 أبريل 2011)

284 - يمررنا الله احيانا ً في ظروف صعبة ويأخنا الى اماكن غريبة ونُصدم ونخاف ان تطول اقامتنا هناك او نُترك وحدنا . قد تنزلق قدمك وتسقط وتهوي وتغوص في دوامة فشل وكلما حاولت الخروج من المأزق وقاومت كلما زاد انغماسك وسقوطك . وقد تجد نفسك وسط اكتئاب او حزن يلفك بردائه ويغطيك بغلالته وكلما حاولت ان تحرر نفسك وتهرب تجد انك مربوط مقيد بأغلال ثقيلة ، أو يداهمك مرض ويصيبك ضعف ويهاجم جسدك وهن يُقعدك ، وإذا بك حبيس فراش حولك اوصياء في ملابس بيضاء يحددون حركتك يقدمون لك ما يشاؤون من طعام وشراب ودواء ويتصرفون في جسدك كما يريدون . في وسط ذلك كله لا تفهم لماذا ولا تعرف الى متى وليس حولك من يسمع او يجيب . ويأتي الصوت ، صوت الله يقول كما قال لهوشع النبي " أَذْهَبُ بِهَا إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ ....وَأُعْطِيهَا كُرُومَهَا مِنْ هُنَاكَ " ( هوشع 2 : 14 ، 15 ) . البرية ؟ كروم من البرية ؟ متى كان الكرم ينبت او ينمو او يعيش في البرية ؟ هل تُزرع الصحراء ؟ هل في جفافها حياة ؟ هل في رمالها مكان لزهور او ثمار ؟ وتتعجب ويصاحب تعجبك شك ، قد تبتسم او تلوي شفتيك او تحرك كفيك حيرة ، لكنك وانت في البرية الجرداء القاحلة وانت في الفشل او الحزن او المرض ، وانت تمعن النظر في جفاف البرية وفي رمال الصحراء تجد سطح الارض ينشق ويتفتح ومن مسام الارض يبرز نبات اخضر يتطاول ويعلو ويمتد ويصبح كرما ً ، كرم عنب ، وتمتد الفروع وتنتشر وتتكاتف الاوراق وتظهر الثمار وتتلألأ في الشمس الساطعة . كيف اخرجت البرية كروما ً ؟ كيف ولدت الصحراء شجرا ً أخضر مثمرا ً وارف الظلال ؟ الذي بيده الحياة خلق في وسط الجفاف والموت حياة ، حياة ً خصبة رطبة كثيرة الثمار . هكذا يصنع الرب معك وانت وسط دوامة الفشل يمد يده ويُمسك بك ، وبينما انت محاط بالإكتئاب والحزن وسط الظلام يبرز وجه الله أمامك ، وانت مقيد بفراشك والاجهزة تنحني فوقك والمحاليل تندفع الى عروقك والحركة محسوبة عليك ، يحررك الله ، يكسر قيودك ، يملأ جسدك بقوته وقلبك بفرحه وحياتك بسلامه . لا تتصور البرية نهاية المطاف والصحراء خاتمة الطريق والشقاء مصيرك وقدرك ، أبدا ً ، الله يأخذك الى البرية ليختلي بك ، ليظهر اهتمامه وعنايته ومحبته لك ويمارس قوته ويحقق معجزاته ، ويحول البرية أرضا ً خصبة والجفاف كروما ً خضرا ً .


----------



## fauzi (15 أبريل 2011)

285 - اغلى انواع الماس لا يوجد الا في اعماق سحيقة من الارض تراكمت عليه الاحجار وضغطت عليه الاتربة وهاجمته الرطوبة والحرارة . وسط هذا كله يصفو الماس وترتفع جودته ويزداد ثمنه وتغلو قيمته . وكلما قست عوامل الطبيعة وتتابعت على الارض كلما تفجرت آبار البترول . العوامل الطبيعية الشاقة تقسو على الارض فتجعلها تنزف طاقة وقوة . والخشب الجامد الميت حين يُدفن تحت طبقات الارض لسنوات طوال يجف ويتحول الى فحم خام يستخدم في انتاج طاقات حية محركة عاملة . العواصف العاتية تقوي خشب الاشجار وتجعله صلبا ً قويا ً جامدا ً . النار المشتعلة والحرارة العالية الشديدة تنقي الذهب وتصفيه . هكذا يصنع الله احيانا ً معنا حين يعدنا لاعمال عظيمة يريدها لنا . في سفر اشعياء النبي يقول " الرَّبُّ مِنَ الْبَطْنِ دَعَانِي ...... وَجَعَلَنِي سَهْمًا مَبْرِيًّا " ( اشعياء 49 : 1 ، 2 ) . ليُصنع السهم يوضع الحديد في النار حتى يحمر ويلين ثم يُجذب ويُشد ويُطرق . وليكون السهم حادا ً مبريا ً يمر في مراحل كثيرة من القطع والقص والسن . بعد ذلك يصبح سهما ً مبريا ً مدببا ً حادا ً قويا ً يذهب الى الهدف ويحقق الغرض ، هكذا يعدنا الله ويؤهلنا ويعالجنا ويصنعنا لنذهب الى الهدف ونحقق الغرض وقد يستدعي هذا ان نمر في ضغوط وان نواجه صعوبات ونقابل مشقات . الله يعلم مقدرتك وامكانياتك . الله يعرف تماما ً نواحي ضعفك ونواحي قوتك وهو يتعامل معك ويزيد ويضيف من قدراتك ويعالج ضعفاتك لتصبح سهما ً مبريا ً . قد تقسو يده وهو يمسك بك يصقلك ، قسوته وعلاجه وصقله تقوية ، ويده التي تقطع وتقص وتشذب تقطر حنانا ً ورقة ونعمة ومحبة ، لا تُخطئ ابدا ً لا تتعدى احتمالك لا تهلك هي تنجي ، لا تكسر هي تجبر . وضربات الله قد تُؤلم ومشرطه قد يجرح ومقصه قد يُدمي ، لكننا جبلة في يديه ، عجينة بين اصابعه ، حياتنا طوع امره ومشيئته ، إن سلّمت له سلمت وإن ارتكنت عليه ارتفعت ، إن استسلمت نجوت . لا تقاوم الاحداث التي يمررك بها لا تعاند التدريبات التي يجيزك فيها كل معاناة اليوم راحة ونصرة ومجد غدا ً. كل جواهر الله دموع تجمدت فتبلورت . كل بركات الله تجارب تتابعت فتعظمت .


----------



## fauzi (15 أبريل 2011)

286 - النفس العطشانة

مِيَاهٌ بَارِدَةٌ لِنَفْسٍ عَطْشَانَةٍ ، الْخَبَرُ الطَّيِّبُ مِنْ أَرْضٍ بَعِيدَةٍ. ( أمثال 25-25 ). فعلى الرغم من خيبات الأمل الشخصية والشرور التي نشاهدها في هذا العالم ، ليست الحياة مجرد سلسلة من الصدف.
إن إلهنا ممسك كليا بزمام السيطرة، جاعلا حتى غضب الانسان يساهم في إتمام مقاصده الحكيمة والمحبة. فالإيمان بمن مات على صليب الجلجثة وقام حيا من القبر، إنما هو الترياق الشافي من اليأس القتّال والاحباط الفتّاك. ولنا في الايمان بربنا يسوع المسيح سبب واقعي للرجاء. فالرب يسوع المسيح حي ، هذا هو الخبر الطيب الذي علينا ان ننشره في العالم أجمع . وذلك هو الخبر الطيب الذي لنا أن نبتهج به ونحن نذيعه للأخرين. إنه الحل الصحيح لكل ألغاز الحياة. فهل تقوم بهذه المهمة الرائعة التي وكّلنا فيها رب المجد !!!


----------



## fauzi (16 أبريل 2011)

287 - غزا الانسان الجو واعتلى السحاب وصنع لنفسه اجنحة وطار في الهواء . حين بدأ يعد نفسه ليطير اختار اخف المواد لصناعة الاجنحة وفشل ثم تقدم في ابحاثه وصنع الالات الضخمة التي رفعته وطارت به . وكلما نظرنا الى الطائرات المصنوعة من الحديد والمعادن الثقيلة تعجبنا . كيف يطير الحديد ؟ كيف تطير الاطنان الثقيلة والاجنحة العريضة ؟ الذي يرفع الاثقال الى الفضاء اجنحة طويلة عريضة وثقيلة ايضا ً . العصفور صغير الحجم جناحاه صغيران ، النسور الضخمة اجنحتها ايضا ً ضخمة . يقول اشعياء النبي " وَأَمَّا مُنْتَظِرُو الرَّبِّ فَيُجَدِّدُونَ قُوَّةً. يَرْفَعُونَ أَجْنِحَةً كَالنُّسُورِ " ( اشعياء 40 : 31 ) . جناحا النسر يزنان مثل وزنه واحيانا ً يكونان اكثر ثقلا ً من كل وزنه ولانهما كبيران عريضان ممتلآن بالعضلات القوية والريش الكثيف فهما يحملان النسر الى الاجواء العالية وينقلانه الى قمم الجبال . ويعد الرب منتظريه بتجديد القوة ، ويعد الله اولاده باجنحة كالنسور . قد يضع الله على كتفيك اثقالا ً ومهام ومسؤوليات جسام وقد تتصور أن ذلك سوف يعيبك ويتعبك ويقيد حركتك . هذه الاثقال والاعمال والمسؤوليات والمهام مثل اجنحة النسور يضعها الله على كتفيك لترفعك الى اعلى وتطير بك في الفضاء . كلما زاد العمل ، زاد النشاط . كلما زادت الاعباء زادت القدرة على الانجاز . هكذا يعدنا الله ، يقوي ويعضد ويؤهل ويجدد . " يُعْطِي الْمُعْيِيَ قُدْرَةً ، وَلِعَدِيمِ الْقُوَّةِ يُكَثِّرُ شِدَّةً . اَلْغِلْمَانُ يُعْيُونَ وَيَتْعَبُونَ ، وَالْفِتْيَانُ يَتَعَثَّرُونَ تَعَثُّرًا . وَأَمَّا مُنْتَظِرُو الرَّبِّ فَيُجَدِّدُونَ قُوَّةً . يَرْفَعُونَ أَجْنِحَةً كَالنُّسُورِ . يَرْكُضُونَ وَلاَ يَتْعَبُونَ . يَمْشُونَ وَلاَ يُعْيُونَ ." ( اشعياء 40 : 29 – 31 ) . الاثقال التي يضعها الله على اكتافنا أجنحة نسور ترفعنا الى اجواء الشركة ، كلما زاد ثقلها علينا كلما زاد انجازنا لخطة الله لنا وعملنا لكي نمجّد الله أبانا . كلما ضممناها الى قلوبنا كما يضم الطير جناحيه ، كلما تحولت الى اجنحة ترفعنا .
عندما يثقل حملك ، حين يتعثر عليك رفعه ، ارفع عينيك نحو الله فيملأ جناحيك بالقوة فيهون الثقل ويخف وترفعه برضى ً وفرحة  . كل ثقل يضعه الله عليك يخف وزنه ويسهل حمله . كل ثقل يحيك الله خيوطه حولك يؤول لك الى البركة .


----------



## fauzi (17 أبريل 2011)

288 - يقول الله في سفر اشعياء النبي 48 : 10 " هأَنَذَا قَدْ نَقَّيْتُكَ وَلَيْسَ بِفِضَّةٍ . اخْتَرْتُكَ فِي كُورِ الْمَشَقَّةِ . (اخترتك ) ما اجملها من كلمة وما اروعها من حقيقة . هو ينظر ويختار وينتقي . ويقول المسيح " لَيْسَ أَنْتُمُ اخْتَرْتُمُونِي بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ ، وَأَقَمْتُكُمْ لِتَذْهَبُوا وَتَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ ، وَيَدُومَ ثَمَرُكُمْ " ( يوحنا 15 : 16 ) . ( اخترتكم ) مرة اخرى نفس الكلمة ، ما اجملها واروعها ، ينظر ويختار وينتقي . وهو لا يختار الافضل والاحسن والاعظم . هو يختار ليجعل الافضل والاحسن والاعظم . بل هو يختار جهال العالم ليخزي الحكماء وضعفاء العالم ليخزي الاقوياء وادنياء العالم ليبطل الموجود ويجعل الجهال احكم الحكماء والضعفاء اقوى الاقوياء والادنياء اعظم العظماء . واختياره هذا لا يعتمد على فضل فينا ولا على عمل قمنا به في وقت من الاوقات . هو اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم ، قبل ان يكون هناك عدد يختار منهم ، اختارنا لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة ، اختارنا ليقدسنا ويطهرنا ويبررنا  " إِذْ سَبَقَ فَعَيَّنَنَا لِلتَّبَنِّي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِنَفْسِهِ ، حَسَبَ مَسَرَّةِ مَشِيئَتِهِ ، لِمَدْحِ مَجْدِ نِعْمَتِهِ " ( افسس 1 : 5 ) . فاذا ما مررت في تجربة رهيبة حين تجد نفسك في وسط اتون الشدة والالم واذا ما حلت عليك الاحزان والمحن ، حين تتراكم عليك البلايا ، حين يربض عليك الكرب ، اعلم ان الله قد اختارك واطمأن انك ضمن مختاريه المقدسين المفروزين . تمسك بوعده ولا تعبأ بالحزن والبلوى ، لا تهتم بالتجارب ولا تهتز بالشدائد . ليحل الفقر ما شاء ، لتجف الارض ليتوقف المطر ، لتأتي الفاقة والعوز . انت مختار الله ، ومختار الله لا يحل به جوع ولا عطش ولا فقر . ليأتي المرض ان اراد ، ليهزل البدن ، ليعجز الجسد ، ليخر العود وينهار . انت مختار الله ، ومختار الله لا يخاف الوهن والمرض والعجز والموت . ربما يحوم الموت ويصول ويجول ، لتنهمر الدموع وترتجف القلوب . انت مختار الله ، ومختار الله ان سار في وادي ظل الموت لا يخاف شرا ً . إن خلا البيت من الطعام فلا تخشى شيئا ً ، الله اختار بيتك لسكناه . إن مس جسدك مرض لا تخشى شيئا ً ، الله اختار جسدك ليقدسه . إن هاجمك الموت لا تخشى شيئا ً ، الله الحي يحيا فيك ويحييك . هو معك ، هو يعزيك ، هو فيك ، هو يقويك ، هو حولك يحميك . اسمع صوته وهو يقول لك " لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ " .


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أبريل 2011)

*كل تأملات حضرتك مليانة بالتعزيات والرجاء...
ربنا يعوضك يا أستاذنا
أذكرنى فى صلواتكم
آمين*


----------



## fauzi (18 أبريل 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *كل تأملات حضرتك مليانة بالتعزيات والرجاء...
> ربنا يعوضك يا أستاذنا
> أذكرنى فى صلواتكم
> آمين*


*شكرا ABOTARBO
الرب يباركك 
*


----------



## fauzi (18 أبريل 2011)

*289 - نجد انفسنا نهبط منزلقين نحو خطر مندفعين اتجاه مصير تعس ، ساقطين في هاوية ، او نرى حولنا السنة نار ترتفع ومتاعب تهاجم ومشقات وتجارب تضرب وتحاك . أويكون لدينا احتياج لشيء ينقصنا او عائق يعجزنا او نحيا في عناء وفقر وعوز او نتمنى ان نحصل على طلبة نهفو اليها او تتحقق لنا رغبة نحيا على امل الحصول عليها ونرفع قلوبنا وطلباتنا الى فوق الى من يقدر ان يحمينا ويشفينا ويسدد احتياجنا ويوفر رغباتنا ، وتصعد صلواتنا الى اعلى الى حيث مخازن الله عامرة بالخير والبركة والقدرة والقوة ، وننتظر ويطول انتظارنا ونتعجب ونتحير ثم نشك ونتألم ثم نشكو ونتذمر ، لماذا يا رب الا ترى الخطر يحيط بنا ؟ الا يهمك ان نسقط ونضيع ونهلك ؟ لماذا يا رب ؟ الا تسمع العاصفة تصخب حولنا ؟ الا يزعجك عذابنا ؟ الا ترحم معاناتنا ؟ لماذا يا رب الا تشاهد فقرنا ؟ الا تراقب فاقتنا ؟ الا تسد جوعنا وتروي عطشنا ؟ لماذا يا رب الا تلاحظ اشواقنا وتلمس انتظاراتنا ؟ الا تحب ان تحقق تطلعاتنا ؟ وإذا بالسماء ساكتة ، وإذا بصدى اصواتنا كأنه اصطدم بابواب النحاس موصدة ، ولا نرى وجه الله ، لا نحس بوجوده ، كأنه ابتعد عنا واختفى ، ادار رأسه بعيدا ً عنا . لماذا ؟ اين هو ؟ الا يسمع ؟ أو كما قال إرميا النبي " الْتَحَفْتَ بِالسَّحَابِ حَتَّى لاَ تَنْفُذَ الصَّلاَةُ. " ( مراثي إرميا 3 : 44 ) . هل هذا هو الهنا الذي نعرفه ؟ يلف نفسه وسط السحاب بعيدا ً ولا يجيبنا ؟ ام ذلك كله بسببنا نحن ؟ هل صلاتنا فاترة ؟ هل اصواتنا خفيفة خافتة ؟ او بسبب ايمان ضعيف عاجز ؟ هل لضعف ايماننا ؟ او لشر كامن ٍ في قلوبنا ؟ قد يكون ذلك بعض الاسباب لعدم سماع الله لنا وتحول نظره عنا ، وقد لا يكون غير ذلك ابدا ً ، قد يكون لأن ايماننا قوي ويريد الله ان يمتحنه . كان ايمان ايوب قويا ً وقبل الله ان يجعله يمر في تجارب عنيفة ليؤكده . حين يداهمك خطر وتصرخ ولا تجد لصراخك فائدة . حين تحيط بك آلام وتستنجد ولا تجد من منجدا ً او معينا ً . حين يلح عليك احتياج وتدعو ولا تجد من يسمع ويجيب . حين تهفو الى رغبة و بركة وتمد يدك وتبقى فارغة . لا تتصور ان الله لا يسمع ولا يبالي ، هو يسمع وهو يبالي . الله لا يرفض صلاة . الله لا يخيّب رجاء . قل له لتكن مشيئتك يا الله إذ يليق بك ان تتصرف بخليقتك كما تشاء .*


----------



## fauzi (21 أبريل 2011)

*290 - الامبراطورية الرومانية كانت اقوى واعنف واقسى واعتى الامبراطوريات وروما عاصمتها كانت اشر مدينة ورجالها وسكانها وحكامها اشر البشر وكان في وسط روما يوجد الكولوزيم مكان استعراض قوة وشر الامبراطورية . هناك كان يجتمع الاباطرة والنبلاء والرعاع يتمتعون بمشاهدة ابشع الاعمال ، صراع للقتل وهتاف للقاتل ، اعدام للابرياء وافتراس الاسود للمسيحيين . وفي احدى غرف الكولوزيم كان بولس الرسول سجينا ً وقتا ً من الزمان ومن نافذة تلك الغرفة حين تنظر منها اليوم ترى صليبا ً كبيرا ً يعلو كنيسة . لم تكن الكنيسة ولا الصليب هناك وبولس مقيدا ً محبوسا ً في سجنه ذلك ، لكنه لا بد نظر من النافذة وارسل نظرات الايمان عبرها ورأى الصليب الكبير . رأى بولس الرسول بالايمان المسيحية تتغلب على الاضطهاد وتغزو العالم .
حين يشتد حولك الاضطهاد ، حين تكشر الوحوش عن انيابها ، حين يواجهك الظلم وتشتد عليك الضغوط تأكد واعلم انك ستغلب الشر ، ستغلب العالم كما يقول يوحنا الرسول ، هذه هي الغلبة التي تغلب العالم ، ايماننا . ايماننا يغلب القوة الغاشمة ، اية قوة . ايماننا يغلب الظلم الاسود ، اي ظلم . ايماننا يغلب الاضطهاد مهما امتد وانتشر . ايماننا يغلب العالم مهما افترى وتجبر .
عندما تحيط بك الذئاب . عندما تعوي وتحوم وتنقض لتقتل ، ايمانك القوي يصرخ فيها ويهاجمها ، يطردها ، ايمانك يغلب . عندما تتراكم عليك التجارب ، عندما تبرك فوقك وتضغط عليك ، ايمانك الصامد ينفضها عنك ويرفعها ويبعدها . ايمانك يغلب . عندما يصارعك ابليس ويحاربك ، عندما يعكر سلامك ويهدد حياتك ، ايمانك بالرب يقف قويا ً مقويا ً لك ، تقاومه فيهرب ، ايمانك يغلب . وكما نظر بولس الرسول من نافذة سجنه قديما ً فرأى بالايمان الصليب ، هكذا حين تنظر الى المستقبل بالايمان تجد ان النصرة من نصيبك ، هذه هي الغلبة التي تغلب العالم ، ايماننا . كن منتصرا ً فان ربك اقوى ممن قد قام ضدك ففي اعظم الحروب تغلب حتى اعدائك منك تهرب ، كن منتصرا ً واعلم علم اليقين كل صعب سهل للمؤمنين وبالنعمة لا شك نظفر على خصمنا الذي يزأر .
*


----------



## fauzi (22 أبريل 2011)

*291 - قال الله لابراهيم " أَجْعَلُكَ أَبًا لِجُمْهُورٍ مِنَ الأُمَمِ وَأُثْمِرُكَ كَثِيرًا جِدًّا، وَأَجْعَلُكَ أُمَمًا " ( تكوين 17 : 5 ، 6 )ً ، وتلفت ابراهيم حوله  ، ليس له ابن ، سارة زوجته عاقر ومتقدمة في السن ، والايام تقدمت به ايضا ً ، كان شيخا ً بلا ولد لكن الله جعله ابا ً ، اطلق عليه الابوة وقبل ابراهيم كنية الاب قبل ان يكون له ابن . ورأى ابراهيم بعين الايمان انه اب ، اب لكل المؤمنين ، ابو المؤمنين . لم يرتب ابراهيم في وعد الله " بَلْ تَقَوَّى بِالإِيمَانِ مُعْطِيًا مَجْدًا للهِ وَتَيَقَّنَ أَنَّ مَا وَعَدَ بِهِ هُوَ قَادِرٌ أَنْ يَفْعَلَهُ أَيْضًا ً . لِذلِكَ أَيْضاً : حُسِبَ لَهُ بِرًّا " ( رومية 4 : 20 – 22 ) . آمن بالله ، الله " الَّذِي يُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى ، وَيَدْعُو الأَشْيَاءَ غَيْرَ الْمَوْجُودَةِ كَأَنَّهَا مَوْجُودَةٌ " ( رومية 4 : 7 ) . غير الموجود لنا ، غير الموجود امام اعيننا نحن موجود امام اعين الله لان الله يرى ما لا يُرى ، كل شيء مكشوف له ، الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل امامه . آمن بوعد الله قبل وقوعه . آمن فقط سيتم لك ما تشتهيه مهما استحال على البشر لان " غَيْرُ الْمُسْتَطَاعِ عِنْدَ النَّاسِ مُسْتَطَاعٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ ." كل شيء مستطاع لديه . لم يكن لابراهيم ابن . لم يكن الابن موجودا ً ، لكن الله وعده بابن . كان الله في علمه يعرف اسحق ابن الموعد الذي به سيكون ابراهيم ابا ً واصبح ابراهيم ابا ً لامم كثيرة اصبح ابراهيم اباً لنا جميعا ً ، ابا ً للمؤمنين .
حين يبدو كل ما حولك فراغ ، وحين يعد الله بان يصنع لك شيئا ً ولا ترى ذلك الشيء في الفراغ حولك ، يمكن ان تراه بالايمان . ضع يدك في يد الله . تفرس في نور وجهه الوضّاء . اغمض عينك عن كل نور سواه . في الظلام ، في السواد ، في الفراغ يضيء النور الالهي كل حياتك ، الله يعدك بان يسهر عليك ويحافظ عليك ويحيطك بساعديه . يقول لك ليتشدد وليتشجع فلبك ، وانتظر الرب ، أي خطر يهددك حينئذ ٍ ؟ أي خوف يغزو قلبك ويعطّل سلامك ؟ . قد لا ترى يديه تحوطان بك لكنك بالايمان ترى غير الموجود موجودا ً . الله يعدك بالنصرة والغلبة في النضال والصراع والكفاح حولك . يقول لك : " فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ ، وَلكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ ." ( يوحنا 16 : 33 ) .أي خطر يهددك حينئذ ٍ ؟ أي خوف يغزو قلبك ويعطّل سلامك ؟ قد لا ترى الانتصار امامك لكنك بالايمان ترى غير الموجود موجودا ً . ثق بكل كلمة يقولها لك وكل وعد يعده . كلمته ثابتة ووعده صادق . استرح في ايمانك . تمسك به ، اطمئن بين ذراعيه ، " آمِنْ فَقَطْ ". 
*


----------



## fauzi (22 أبريل 2011)

*292 - " كَلِمَةَ ( رسالة ) الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ ، وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ "  ( 1كورنثوس 1: 18)  .
لقد جاء يسوع لكي يحرر الإنسان من الخطية وسلطانها وحتى لم يكن في ذهن الإنسان هذا الأمر...عندما سقط آدم في الخطية نجد أن آدم لم يبحث عن الله ، ولكن الله هو الذي بحث عنه بحب إلهي عجيب بالرغم من خطأ آدم قائلاً له: آدم .. آدم أين أنت ؟ 
لقد أشفق الله على آدم وحواء وكساهما . وقال لهما أن نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية وهذه كانت خطة الله لخلاص آدم وفعلاً أتم الله وعده وأرسل يسوع "مَوْلُودًا مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُودًا تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ لِيَفْتَدِيَ الَّذِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ " (غلاطية 4 : 4 ، 5 ) .
"الْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا " (يوحنا 1: 14 )
أخذ جسد إنسان ليكون له حق فداء الإنسان لقد جاء يسوع كإنسان مع أنه الإله لقد أمعن الاتضاع " وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ. " (فيلبي 2: 8 )
ولأن يسوع عاش كإنسان فكان لابد أن يصير مثل الإنسان في كل شئ يجوع ويعطش ويتعب وينام ليفتدي الإنسان . 
لقد جال يسوع يصنع خيراً ويشفي جميع المتسلط عليهم إبليس إلى أن جاءت ساعة صلبه ، ساعة الظلمة ، ساعة القصاص التي كانت من المفترض أن تطبق على الإنسان نتيجة تعديه علي الله . 
كان يسوع يعلم أن الصليب موضوع أمامه كان يعلم انه ذبيحة الخطية المقدمة لأجلنا .
يقول الكتاب أن يسوع هو " حَمَلُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ  " (يوحنا 1 : 29 ) .
فكر معي في كم الخطايا التي إرتكبها الجنس البشري على مر العصور . يقول الكتاب أن يسوع جُعِلَ " خَطِيَّةً لأَجْلِنَا ، لِنَصِيرَ نَحْنُ بِرَّ اللهِ فِيهِ. "
(2كورنثوس 5 :21 )
عندما كان يسوع في بستان جثسيماني كان يعرف انه يجب أن يذهب للصليب ليحمل خطايا كل البشرية بأكملها وعقوبتها. وعندما اقترب لهذه الساعات الأخيرة " وَابْتَدَأَ يَحْزَنُ وَيَكْتَئِبُ." على الرغم انه كان يعلم أن موته الكفاري البديل للجنس البشرى هو سبب مجيئه لهذا العالم فظل يصارع مع تجربة التراجع عن المهمة التي جاء من أجلها فصلى إلى الاٌب " إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هذِهِ الْكَأْسُ " و كان عرقه يتساقط كقطرات الدم بينما يصارع لم يكن سهلاً على يسوع أن يتمم خطة الآب كان ذهاب يسوع للصليب لأجل خطايا العالم بمثابة كأس مُرة عليه أن يشربها فأسلم نفسه للصلب .
يقول أشعياء النبى 53: 4-6 "  أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا ، وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَابًا مَضْرُوبًا مِنَ اللهِ وَمَذْلُولاً. وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا ، مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ ( عقاب ) سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ ، وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا. كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ، وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا." .  لقد انفصل عن الآب فصرخ إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني كان أصعب شئ على يسوع قبل الصلب انه عرف انه سوف ينفصل عن الله لأنه عومل كخاطئ ليأخذ مكاننا كخطاة. 
لقد قضى يسوع 6 ساعات علي الصليب ثلاث ساعات والشمس تعطي نورها لكن 3 ساعات أظلمت فيها الشمس لقد أظلمت الشمس عندما بدأت آلام المسيح الكفارية. 
لقد كانت الشمس مقدرة لآلام المسيح...فلم توافق الشمس أن تعطي نورها لأن الذي خلقها يُصلب. 
الإنسان الخاطئ أقسى من الطبيعة لأنه لم يُقدر خلاص يسوع . فلقد سخر منه رؤساء الكهنة قائلين : " خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ وَأَمَّا نَفْسُهُ فَمَا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهَا!" ( متى 27 : 42 ) .
لقد أخذ العدل الإلهي قصاص خطايانا ولم يتعامل مع يسوع بالرحمة فكانت عدالة الله تستوجب أن يسوع يحمل آثام جميعنا " الْجَمِيعُ زَاغُوا وَفَسَدُوا ... وَأَعْوَزَهُمْ مَجْدُ اللهِ " (رومية 3: 12، 23) ....وهذا لكي يجعل الذين " َأَعْوَزَهُمْ مَجْدُ اللهِ " يجعلهم ممجدين الآن  (رومية 8 : 30 )
الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يدخل السماء بأعماله أو بأمواله وأنت كإنسان لا تستطيع أن تدفع الثمن الذي دفعه يسوع لأنه باهظ جداً وكان الثمن دمه الثمين هو نفسه. 
لقد مات يسوع لينقض ويبطل أعمال إبليس لأن يسوع حمل خطايانا في جسده وأدان الله الخطية في جسد يسوع (1 بطرس 2: 24) فليس للخطية ونتائجها أي سلطة على المؤمن وبذلك أبطل يسوع سلطة إبليس ومملكة الظلمة لأن يسوع أخذ مكان الخاطئ على الصليب. وبقيامته جعلنا أبرار أحرار أصحاء ومنتصرين ومسددين الإحتياج بفيض ووفرة.
أمام هذا الحب الإلهي العجيب ماذا يكون موقفك؟ لماذا لا تقبل يسوع الذي صالحنا مع الآب بموته وقيامته وأعطاك أن تحيا الحياة المنتصرة بدلا من أن تعيش ضحية هذه الحياة وضمن الله لك قضاء الأبدية معه والتي في الواقع تبدأ منذ أن تقبل يسوع كمخلص شخصي وتجعله سيد على حياتك. 
أنظر أية محبة أعطانا الله ، أنظر وتأمل في محبة الله الغير محدودة...فهي لها أبعاد...طول وعرض وعلو وعمق ( أفسس 3 : 18) .
أنظر وتأمل في طول محبة الله لك - أي طول أناة الله معك,
وعرضها - أي إتساع قلب الله,
وعلو - أي سمو محبة الله لك,
وعمق هذه المحبة - أي الله يحبك بعمق أعمق من محبة ألزق الناس إليك. 
 تأمل كيف أحبك الله وهو ينتظر رجوعك إلى حضنه المحب لا تنظر كم فعلت من خطايا فهو حملها  جميعاً. فقط تعال إليه وارتمي في أحضانه وهو يقول لك : ' أن كل " مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ لاَ أُخْرِجْهُ خَارِجًا." ( يوحنا 6 : 37 ) .
 وأن كنت ولدت ولادة ثانية فأن الله يذكرك في هذه الأيام بما فعله ليهبك الحياة الأبدية التي تتمتع بها الآن كما يذكرك أن عليك مسئولية أنك صرت سفير يسوع
 فنحن " إِذًا نَسْعَى كَسُفَرَاءَ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ ، كَأَنَّ اللهَ يَعِظُ بِنَا  … "( 2 كورنثوس 5: 20 ) .
هيا عرف المحيطين بك عن يسوع وقدم لهم خدمة المصالحة كلنا سفراء يسوع لا تعتمد على أحد ليقوم بهذه المهمة لأن كلمة الله واضحة كلنا سفراء عن يسوع . 
تذكر: الله هو من يبحث عنك وهو قد بادر بدفع ثمنك وخلاصك وهو ينتظرك بأن تقبله .
*


----------



## fauzi (23 أبريل 2011)

*293 - تزحف نحونا جيوش ، يحاصرنا اعداء ، تضغط علينا تجارب ، تهاجمنا اعاصير ، والله في علاه يرى ويراقب ويعرف ، يرانا ويراقب الهجوم علينا ويعرف معاناتنا ، وكما هو مكتوب في سفر اشعياء النبي 18 : 4 " قَالَ لِيَ الرَّبُّ : إِنِّي أَهْدَأُ وَأَنْظُرُ فِي مَسْكَنِي " . الرب يرى ذلك ولا يهمل بل يهدأ ، لا يبتعد او يختفي بل ينظر من مسكنه السماوي . هدوء الله ليس موافقة عما يحدث او قبولا ً لما يواجهنا او تعزيزا ً لما يمر بنا . هدوء الله انتظار للحظة المناسبة للتدخل وللوقت المناسب للانقاذ .
في وسط العاصفة كان التلاميذ يواجهون ويصارعون ويكافحون طبيعة قوية عاتية . رياح تهب من كل اتجاه ، بروق تشق ظلمة السماء ، رعود تصخب وامواج تعلو وتتلاطم ، وكان المسيح فوق الجبل كان هادئا ً ينظر ، لم يغمض عينيه ويسد اذنيه ، ثم حلت اللحظة المناسبة وجاء الوقت وكان في الهزيع الرابع فاتى اليهم ، جاء في الهزيع الرابع اتى ماشيا ً يتخطى الموج ويخترق العاصفة ويلحق بهم وما ان دخل السفينة حتى هدأت العاصفة وصار هدوء عظيم حولها .
في بيت عنيا كان يرقد لعازر مريضا ً محموما ً وحوله مرثا واختها مريم ومرت الساعات ثقيلة والايام بطيئة وهما تراقبان اخاهما يصارع الموت ونشبت مخالب الموت القاسية  بجسده وسار سمه فيه ومات لعازر الذي كان المسيح يحبه ، ضاع الامل في عودة المسيح لينقذه ، ودفنته اختاه ومرت الايام السوداء يوما ً بعد يوم ، اربعة ايام ، وكان المسيح يعرف ان لعازر مريض وانه مات ، كان هادئا ً ينتظر وبعد ان انتن الجسد جاء المسيح ، حلت اللحظة المناسبة وجاء الوقت اللازم لحضوره ووقف امام القبر وبكى وصلى وصرخ " لِعَازَرُ، هَلُمَّ خَارِجًا " وقام الميت .
 الله دائما ً يأتي في اللحظة الحاسمة ، حين نتصور انه لن يجيء ، يتدخل وينجي . يتمادى الظالم في ظلمه ويزيد الشرير من شره ويتجبر الباغي ويتسلط وننزوي في مخابئنا نهرب من شر الشرير ومن جبروت الجبار ومن ظلم الظالم ويخرج الله عن هدوئه ويحل الوقت وتأتي الساعة للخلاص والنجاة . أترى الله هادئا ً بالنسبة لك ؟ أتظنه لا يبالي ؟ أتتصوره لا يحس بك ؟ هل تخشى ان لا يكون عارفا ًَ آلامك ؟ أتخاف ان يكون قد نسيك ؟ هو يرى ، يرى في مسكنه ، هو هادئ من مرحلة قصيرة ، وسيأتي اليك ليرفع الالم ويشفي ويقيم وينصر .
*


----------



## fauzi (26 أبريل 2011)

*294 - لقد قام المسيح ناقضًا أوجاع الموت ، ومحطمًا أختام الرومان ، ومؤكدًا أنه هو القيامة والحياة ، وأن الموت لا يقيّده ، والقبر لا يمسكه ، والحراس بحرابهم لا يعطلون موكب نصرته. لقد جاءت ساعة القيامة فقام بطل الجلجثة ومخلص البشر قائلاً : "أين شوكتك يا موت. أين غلبتكِ يا هاوية ؟"*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أبريل 2011)

*آمين
كل سنة وانتم طيبين
المسيح قام ... حقاً قام*


----------



## fauzi (27 أبريل 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *آمين
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين
> المسيح قام ... حقاً قام*


*شكرا ABOTARBO
كل سنة وانت طيب
*


----------



## fauzi (27 أبريل 2011)

*295 - يقول سليمان الحكيم " اَلْمَوْتُ وَالْحَيَاةُ فِي يَدِ اللِّسَانِ ، وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ يَأْكُلُونَ ثَمَرَهُ." ( امثال 18 : 21 ) . اللسان اخطر عضو في الانسان ، صغير دقيق قصير لكنه هام جدا ً وخطير . كلمة منك قد تقودك الى المتاعب وتجلب عليك المشاكل وتجرك الى مواقف صعبة . كلمة في غير مكانها يُسرع اللسان بها ويرسلها ضد الآخرين توغر الصدور ضدك  . لذلك يقول سليمان الحكيم " مَنْ يَحْفَظُ فَمَهُ وَلِسَانَهُ ، يَحْفَظُ مِنَ الضِّيقَاتِ نَفْسَهُ ." ( امثال 21 : 23 ) . وعلى الانسان العاقل ان يراقب لسانه ويحفظه فلا يدعه يتحرك برعونة . عليه ان يمسك بزمامه بقوة حتى لا يفلت ويجمح ويسبب المشاكل والمتاعب . قد تجد نفسك في موقف جاد جامد ممل فتريد ان تلطف الجو فتستظرف وينطق لسانك بكلمات الهذر وتسخر وتضحك وتستهزئ وترسل النكات ويتغير الجو لكنه قد يتكدر وترتفع الضحكات لكن البعض قد يُجرح فبعض الهذر جارح . يقول الحكيم : "يُوجَدُ مَنْ يَهْذُرُ مِثْلَ طَعْنِ السَّيْفِ " ( امثال 12 : 18 ) . وبدلا ً من أن تصفو الجلسة وتفرح القلوب ، إذا بالمرارة تتفشى والجروح تدمي ويؤكد سليمان ان : " أَمَّا لِسَانُ الْحُكَمَاءِ فَشِفَاءٌ " . بدلا ً من الجروح شفاء وهناء . الكلمة الرقيقة هادية وشافية . وقد تجد نفسك في موقف حرج تحتاج ان تخرج منه باستخدام لسانك ويترتب على كلامك نجاتك وترى في الكذب مخرجا ً سهلا ً ومهربا ً يسيرا ً ، ويتحرك لسانك داخل فمك ، يتأرجح يمنة نحو الصدق ويسرة نحو الكذب وقد تجد نفسك تكذب متصورا ً ان الكذب سوف يخرجك من المأزق نهائيا ً لكن " شَفَةُ الصِّدْقِ تَثْبُتُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ،، وَلِسَانُ الْكَذِبِ إِنَّمَا هُوَ إِلَى طَرْفَةِ الْعَيْنِ . " ( امثال 12 : 19 ) . لو اختفت الحقيقة فترة فلا بد ان تشرق الشمس فتظهرها وتكشفها وتدلو بها . لو نجوت بعض الوقت متسلقا ً كذبة فلا بد ان يأتي الوقت الذي ينفضح فيه كذبتك . واللسان هو مطيتك ، هو الذي يقودك الى المواقف الصعبة والضيقات . هو الذي يجعلك تجرح من حولك وتطعن مستمعيك فالكلام مثل طعن السيف وهو الذي يقودك الى السقوط في الكذب الذي ينكشف سريعا ً ويكشفك . لا تجعل اللسان يسيطر عليك ويجرك الى المشاكل . سيطر انت عليه ، اجعل زمامه في يدك وامسك زمامه بقوة وقدرة لتحركه كما تشاء ، ففي لسانك الموت وفيه ايضا ً الحياة . اجعله السبيل للحياة ولا تجعله سبيل الموت .*


----------



## fauzi (27 أبريل 2011)

*296 - ملكوت الله 

نقول الكلمة في انجيل مرقس 1 : 15 " قَدْ كَمَلَ الزَّمَانُ وَاقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ اللهِ ، فَتُوبُوا وَآمِنُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ " . بسبب تسلط الشر في عالمنا الحاضر وروح العصيان الذي يملأ القلوب وتساقط القنابل يوميا ً في اماكن كثيرة على كرتنا الارضية ناشرة الرعب والموت والدمار ، وحتى اختراعات الانسان التقنية التي طورها للاستفادة منها كثيرا ً ما نتج منها الضرر والموت ونتيجة لانتشار الشر اقتربت دينونة الله وهذا لم يكن ليتم لو ان الناس حفظوا ناموس الله دستورا ً لحياتهم فمن يفتح قلبه اذا ً لهدى وصايا الله ومن يخاف من القاضي القدوس ؟ كل البشر مذنبون امام شريعة الله ، لا احد منهم يستحق الدخول الى الملكوت الازلي ، كلنا مرفوضون ويعرف الاتقياء آثامهم وينوحون تائبين منكسرين ولكن الحمدلله فقد اتى المسيح منذ الفي سنة الى عالمنا واعلن محبة الله . هل درست حياة المسيح في الانجيل ؟ انه كلمة الله المتجسدة والمولود من الروح القدس . لم يرتكب اي خطيئة بل ثبت طاهرا ً قدوسا ً حتى ان الابالسة ارتجفت منه وخرجت هاربة من المسكونين حسب امره وكذلك سكنت العاصفة المهلكة في البحر بكلمته . هو الذي منح للعمي البصر وحل لسان الاخرس واقام امواتا ً بسلطانه واشبع 5000 جائع ، ولما تراكضت الجماهير المندهشة اليه لتجعله ملكا ً تركها الى البرية لانه لم يريد ان يبني ملكوت الله بقلوب مشتهية بل بتائبين متغيرين ومتبررين لان المستعبد لشهوة الجسد والنفس الشريرة ليس له حق في رعوية ملكوت الله . وقد علّم المسيح ان ملكوت الله في زمنه لا يمكن ان يأتي الى ارضنا لأن الخطية مالكة في جميع الناس وتسبب الشر في عالمنا ورغم ذلك فقد كان يسوع الملك الالهي المستتر واعلن سلطانه في كلمات حقه واعمال محبته .
لم يبني رئيس السلام دولته على سلطة الاسلحة وجمع الجزية كما تعمل دول العالم الاخرى بل اسس ملكوت الله على برّه وقدرة الروح القدس وهكذا رفع بمحبته خطية كل الناس على كتفيه ومات عوضا ً عنا على الصليب في لهيب غضب الله ليصالحنا مع القاضي الازلي بموته الكفاري .
ما اعظم الملك الذي لا يستعبد شعبه بل يبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين ، فالملك الازلي قدّس اولا ً اعضاء مملكته لكي يستطيعوا الدخول الى ملكوته والثبات فيه الى الابد .
والمسيح لم يستكبر بمجده بل رحمنا نحن المساكين وحل بتلاميذه بالروح القدس حسب موعد الآب وملأهم بقوته ليحفظوا وصايا الله ويغفروا لاعدائهم ويعيشوا في طهارة وينطقوا بالصدق ، فتجديد القلوب هو اعظم انقلاب في تاريخ البشر لان  به تحقق ملكوت الله على ارضنا ، والقرابة بين الملك الازلي واهل مملكته الروحية هي انهم جسده وهو رأسهم ، فيعلنون ارادته وهو يشعر بهم بكل ما يتحملونه من مصائب واحقاد ، فسر هذه الوحدة الالهية هي المحبة . هل فهمت كيف يبني المسيح اليوم ملكوت الله بين البشر ؟ هل تريد تطهير افكارك وتجديد قلبك ؟ تعال الى المسيح ملك المحبة واطلب منه تسامحا ً وغفرانا ً فيقدسك ويجعلك اهلا ً لمملكته . ان ملكوت الله اليوم حاضرا ً في العالم وجوهره حق وفرح وسلام  ، صبر وقوة وتعفف ومحبة . تعال الى ملكوت الله فتعيش الى الابد بواسطة غفران المسيح وقوة روحه . والكثير من الناس وبكل اسف يسمعون كلمة المسيح ويبتسمون لها ولكنهم يرفضون دعوته فهم يفضلون المال والعنف والحرية على الحياة في الايمان والنتيجة هي الكبرياء والتعصب . هل ادركت انه الى جانب ملكوت الله تنتشر اليوم مملكة الشيطان بكل قذارتها ورجاستها وتجديفها ؟ افتح عينيك فترى دعايتها الوقحة في المجلات والافلام وكل وسائل الاعلام وروح الخراب يمتلك في كل اللذين لا يقبلون المسيح ربا ً ومخلصا ً فالى اي مملكة تنتمي انت ؟ هل انتسبت الى ملكوت محبة الله ؟ او اجتذبت الى مملكة خراب الشيطان ؟ هل قلبك يشتاق الى السلام مع الله ؟ تعال الى يسوع ربك ، انه ينتظرك ، يجعلك انسانا ً جديدا ً صالحا ً في ملكوت الله لانه " قَدْ كَمَلَ الزَّمَانُ وَاقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ اللهِ ، فَتُوبُوا وَآمِنُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ " لتكونوا على استعداد عند رجوعه القريب .
*


----------



## fauzi (28 أبريل 2011)

*297 - يقول سليمان الحكيم " اَلْمَوْتُ وَالْحَيَاةُ فِي يَدِ اللِّسَانِ ، وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ يَأْكُلُونَ ثَمَرَهُ " ( امثال 18 : 21 ) . اللسان اخطر عضو في الانسان صغير دقيق قصير لكنه هام جدا ً وخطير . الشرير يستخدم لسانه في الغش والخداع والمرائاة والادعاء الكاذب . يتكلم كلاما ً معسولا ً ممتزجا ً بالسم القاتل الذي يخرج من قلبه الشرير . يقول ارميا النبي 9 : 8 " لِسَانُهُمْ سَهْمٌ قَتَّالٌ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِالْغِشِّ . بِفَمِهِ يُكَلِّمُ صَاحِبَهُ بِسَلاَمٍ ، وَفِي قَلْبِهِ يَضَعُ لَهُ كَمِينًا." . اللسان المنغمس في الغش كالسهم المطلي بالسم ، طعنته تُهلك . ينخدع الانسان بالقول المخادع واللسان الكاذب فيسقط في الشبكة وحين يحاول النجاة يجد نفسه مقيدا ً لا يستطيع الخروج من الهاوية ، وما اكثر المخادعين حولنا ، عيون مرحّبة ، شفاه مبتسمة ، لسان معسول . وفجأة تتكدر العيون وتتقد النظرات وتلتوي الشفاه ويطعن اللسان . لكن الصدّيقون يحيطون بنا أيضا ً . الصدّيقون ايضا ً يملأون الارض ويقول الحكيم " لِسَانُ الصِّدِّيقِ فِضَّةٌ مُخْتَارَةٌ. " ( امثال 10 : 20 ) .فضة لامعة مختارة . حين تنظر الى لسان الصدّيق تجده صافيا ً صالحا ً طاهرا ً ناصع السطح ينطق بما في داخل القلب ، يلونه الصدق بلون الفضة ويجعله ثمينا ُ غاليا ً . تسمع كلام الصدّيق فتسعد وكلماته ترطّب نفسك ، تفرح وتستريح . وبرغم خداع الشرير وغشه ، برغم السم الخفي داخل عسل اللسان لكن الله يكشف الخداع حتما ً وبسرعة فلا يستمر الخداع ويستمرئ الشرير ، وخاتمة الخداع معروفة ونهاية الغش محتومة وشمس الحق لا بد ان تشرق . مثل عشب الحقل الكثيف الذي سرعان ما يجف ويحترق عند ظهور الحق . ويملأ الصدّيقون الارض وتتلألأ السنتهم وتنير ظلام الحياة وتلون الجو حولنا وتضيئه بلون فضي بهي ناصع البياض شديد الصفاء . الله يزيد من اعداد الصدّيقين حولنا ، يتكاثرون ويتزايدون فالصدق يثبت الى الابد والكذب يختفي حالا ً .إن واجهت مخادعا ً معسول الكلام دقق النظر في لسانه ، افحص ، هل يبدو كسهم قتّال . هو يتكلم بسلام وقلبه عامر بالشر ، واحرص ان يكون لسانك لسان الصدّيقين فضة مختارة ففي لسانك الموت وفيه ايضا ً الحياة . اجعله السبيل للحياة ولا تجعله سبيل الموت .*


----------



## fauzi (29 أبريل 2011)

298 - يقول سليمان الحكيم "اَلْمَوْتُ وَالْحَيَاةُ فِي يَدِ اللِّسَانِ ، وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ يَأْكُلُونَ ثَمَرَهُ. "( امثال 18 : 21 ) . اللسان اخطر عضو في الانسان صغير دقيق قصير لكنه هام جدا ً وخطير . قد تواجه هجوما ً شرسا ً من عدو قاس ٍ يريد النيل منك والاعتداء عليك . لا تقاوم الهجوم بالهجوم ولا تقارع السلاح بالسلاح ولا تدفع الشر عنك بقبضة اليد . اللسان يستطيع ان يكون سلاح الدفاع ، اللسان اللين يكسر العظم ويوصيك الرب ان لا تغلب الشر بالشر بل ان تغلب الشر بالخير . الجواب اللين يصرف الغضب واللسان اللين أقوى من اجمد العظم . حين تواجه حربا ً او ضربا ً او صراعا ً أو قتالا ً استخدم لسانك واجعله لينا ً . ويقول سليمان الحكيم ان" شَفَتَا الصِّدِّيقِ تَهْدِيَانِ كَثِيرِينَ " ( امثال 10 : 21 ) . فاللسان وسيلة لهداية الضالين ودعوة للبعيدين وخلاص للهالكين . بعد ان تمم المسيح الفداء بموته الكفاري على الصليب بعد ان مات وقام وبعد ان ظهر لتلاميذه ، دربهم واعدهم ليحملوا رسالة الخلاص للعالم ، وفي آخر وصية له آخر لقاء معهم على الارض ، اعطاهم الارسالية العظمى ، قال لهم : «اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا " ( مرقس 16 : 15 ) . كلفهم بالذهاب للعالم والكرازة بالانجيل . كلفهم بتبليغ رسالته للجميع . وانت وانا وانت ِ وجميعنا مكلفون بهذه المهمة ، حمل الرسالة الى العالم . نتحدث ونكرز ونبلغ ونتكلم بكلام الحياة ليرجع الخطاة الى رب الحياة " لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. "  ( يوحنا 3 : 16 ) .وتلك الحياة الابدية هي في الايمان بابن الله ، فعلينا جميعا ً بعد ان نلنا تلك الحياة ان نذهب ونتحدث بكم صنع الله بنا . الرسالة التي نحفظها في قلوبنا لا بد ان نبلغها بافواهنا والسنتنا ولهذا فان شفتي الصديق تهديان كثيرين الى الحق الى المسيح الى طريق الخلاص . ما دام في قلبك محبة الله ، ما دمت قد نلت الحياة الجديدة واختبرت اتبّاع المسيح ، ما دمت تعرف طريق الحياة والهداية ، ما دام لسانك قادرا ً على نقل الكلام فلا بد ان تتكلم وتبشر . قال بولس الرسول : " فَوَيْلٌ لِي إِنْ كُنْتُ لاَ أُبَشِّرُ." ( 1 كورنثوس 9 : 16 ) . ويقول الرب :" فَقَدْ جَعَلْتُكَ رَقِيبًا ......َ فَتَسْمَعُ الْكَلاَمَ مِنْ فَمِي ، وَتُحَذِّرُهُمْ مِنْ قِبَلِي . " ( حزقيال 33 : 7 ) . انت مسؤول عن حمل رسالة الحياة للهالكين ولسانك يحمل اخبار الخلاص للاشرار والضالين . في لسانك الموت وفيه ايضا ً الحياة . اجعله سبيلا ً للحياة ولا تجعله سبيل الموت .


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2011)

> في لسانك الموت وفيه ايضا ً الحياة . اجعله سبيلا ً للحياة ولا تجعله سبيل الموت .



*آميـــــــــن
ميرسى يا أستاذنا
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## fauzi (30 أبريل 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميـــــــــن
> ميرسى يا أستاذنا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


*شكرا  ABOTARBO
الرب يباركك
*


----------



## fauzi (30 أبريل 2011)

*299 - هل تشعر اليوم بفرح وسعادة وبهجة ؟ هل كل ما حولك جميل ؟ هل السماء صافية أم مزينة بالغيوم ؟ هل في حرارة الشمس دفء يبعث الحياة ؟ هل برودة الجو منعشة رطبة ؟ هل يداعب الريح شعرك ويلهو بملابسك ؟ حين تكون فرحا ً مبتهجا ً يُصبح كل شيء جميلا ً رائعا ً ممتعا ً ، كل شيء حولك يضحك ، عصف الريح وسط فروع الشجر يعزف الحانا ً ، انهمار المطر موسيقى شجية ، حرارة الشمس تربض على الوجوه بمودة ، جفاف الجو يحتضن الاجساد في محبة ، الفرح الداخلي يشع فيلوّن كل ما حولنا بالوان الطيف الزاهية الجميلة . يقول سليمان الحكيم " 	الْقَلْبُ الْفَرْحَانُ يُطَيِّبُ الْجِسْمَ " ( امثال 17 : 22 ) . فكل ما يحل به طيب . ويوصي بولس الرسول فيقول " اِفْرَحُوا فِي الرَّبِّ كُلَّ حِينٍ ، وَأَقُولُ أَيْضًا : افْرَحُوا ". ( فيلبي 4 : 4 ) .
  وحين يحل ينبوع الفرح بالقلب يتفجر الفرح داخل الانسان وخارجه . عندما تقبل المسيح وتؤمن به تبتهج بفرح لا ينطق به ومجيد . ونحن نبتهج ونفرح بالرب ، يفرح جميع المتكلين عليه الى لابد ويهتفون . والبهجة تحرك اوتار القلب وتُخرج منه انغاما ً عذبة شجية فيرنم داود النبي ويقول " هَلُمَّ نُرَنِّمُ لِلرَّبِّ ، نَهْتِفُ لِصَخْرَةِ خَلاَصِنَا . نَتَقَدَّمُ أَمَامَهُ بِحَمْدٍ ، وَبِتَرْنِيمَاتٍ نَهْتِفُ لَهُ. لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهٌ عَظِيمٌ " ( مزمور 95 : 1 – 3 ) ، نحن الذين اختارنا وفدانا  وحررنا وخلصنا نفرح ونبتهج ونترنم . الفرحة تجعلنا نفرح ونغني ونرنم ونهتف ، البهجة تمس اجسادنا فنرقص . يطرد الله الذي يملأ قلوبنا بفرحه كل حزن والم وخوف ومرض . بغطي بخلاصه كل شعور بالذنب . يطرد عزائه الابدي كل وجع بالقلب . تعلو اصواتنا بالترتيل وتصدح قلوبنا بالغناء والتهليل ونبدأ نعزف الحان النصرة وندرب اصواتنا على انغام المجد الى ان نلتقي به وننضم الى جوقة المرنمين حول عرشه ونبقى الى الابد الحان بهجة فرحة ضمن معزوفة الخلود المجيدة . افرح اليوم ففرح اليوم يقودك الى الفرح الابدي في السماء . رنم اليوم فترنيمة اليوم اول السلم الموسيقي للحن الخلود . افرح ايها الصدّيق بالرب . افرح بالرب ، افرح كل حين . ابتهج ايها المؤمن بالمسيح ، ابتهج به هو بهجة خلاصك . فرحك بالرب وبهجتك بمسيحه تجعل حياتك ضحكة دائمة ." اِفْرَحُوا فِي الرَّبِّ كُلَّ حِينٍ ، وَأَقُولُ أَيْضًا : افْرَحُوا " .
*


----------



## fauzi (1 مايو 2011)

*300 - تنبؤات العام الجديد
في مستهل كل عام تطالعنا  الصحف بطائفة من التنبؤات يقول اصحابها انها تكشف عن الاحداث التي يخبئها العام الجديد بين طياته ونرى الناس يتلهفون على هذه التنبؤات ويطالعونها بشغف اشباعا ً لغريزة حب الاستطلاع وتبديدا ً للمخاوف التي تنتابهم امام المجهول الذي ينتظرهم في عامهم الجديد والغريب ان الناس يزدادون تعلقا ً بها على مر السنين وبالرغم من ان كثير منها لم تثبت الايام صحته . هذا في وقت  تجد فيه كثيرين لا يهتمون بما يحمله كتاب الحق الذي بأيديهم من تنبؤات صادقة قد شهدت الاجيال ولا زالت تشهد على صدقها . تأمل تلك النبوة المباركة التي يختتم بها النبي داود مزموره الاشهر ، المزمور 23 : 6 حيث يقول : "إِنَّمَا خَيْرٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ يَتْبَعَانِنِي كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِي " نعم صاحب الكنوز التي لا تنفذ يذخر خيرا ً ورحمة ً لكل يوم من ايام السنة لأن مراحمه لا تزول هي جديدة في كل صباح لذلك يرفع موسى رجل الله صلاته قائلا ً " أَشْبِعْنَا بِالْغَدَاةِ مِنْ رَحْمَتِكَ ، فَنَبْتَهِجَ وَنَفْرَحَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِنَا." ( مزمور 90 : 14 ) . ولكن هل يعني هذا ان النبوة تبشر بايام كلها اشراق او طريق مفروش بالورود على الدوام ؟ لو كان الامر كذلك لما تضمنت الرحمة التي لا تفتقدها في الغالب الا في ظلام الايام وطريق الاشواك ولكن إذ تشملنا الرحمة يتبدد الظلام فنسعد حتى في طريق الاشواك وانما عليك انت يتوقف تحقيق هذه النبوة لانها تنتهي بالقول : "  وَأَسْكُنُ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلَى مَدَى الأَيَّامِ." . اذا ً فالنبوة مشروطة بسيرك المستمر مع الرب بل بسيرك معه باستقامة لانه لا يمنع خيرا ً عن السالكين بالكمال . ويؤكد في مناسبة اخرى نبوته للصديقين قائلا ً " قُولُوا لِلصِّدِّيقِ خَيْرٌ! لأَنَّهُمْ يَأْكُلُونَ ثَمَرَ أَفْعَالِهِمْ ." ( اشعياء 3 : 10 ) . مهما قابل بل رغما ً عن كل ما يقابل لان " كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعًا لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ " ( رومية 8 : 28 ) .
*


----------



## fauzi (1 مايو 2011)

*301 - كل شيء في الحياة يتجدد نبات وحيوان وانسان . النبات ينمو  ويزهر ويثمر والحيوان يتطور ويتكاثر ويملأ الارض والانسان يستمر ويحيا ويعيش ويمتد بتجديد الرب وبركته . يقول داود النبي " تُرْسِلُ رُوحَكَ فَتُخْلَقُ ، وَتُجَدِّدُ وَجْهَ الأَرْضِ " ( مزمور 104 : 30 ) وكما نحتاج للطعام والشراب لتنمو اجسادنا وتتقوى وتقاوم الامراض هكذا نحتاج الى مائدة كلمة الله لتنمو ارواحنا وتتقوى وتتجدد وتنضج . وكما تشتاق الزهور الى قطرات الندى ترطب اوراقها وتظهر الوانها هكذا تشتاق نفوسنا الى فترات الصلاة ترطب حياتنا وتحفظ حيويتنا . وكما يرسل الله الريح ليقوي جذور الاشجار ويشدد اجنحة الطيور هكذا يسمح الله بالتجارب ليقوي ايماننا ويشدد قلوبنا وارواحنا . بهذا ننمو وننضج بحياتنا الروحية وعلاقتنا بالرب اله خلاصنا . ويقول الرب لك " لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ. لاَ تَتَلَفَّتْ لأَنِّي إِلهُكَ قَدْ أَيَّدْتُكَ وَأَعَنْتُكَ وَعَضَدْتُكَ بِيَمِينِ بِرِّي . ..... لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ  الْمُمْسِكُ بِيَمِينِكَ الْقَائِلُ لَكَ : لاَ تَخَفْ. أَنَا أُعِينُكَ. " ( اشعياء 41 : 10 ، 13) . انا اعينك يقول الرب . وعلى مدى علاقتنا بالله وحياتنا معه يجددنا ويقوينا ويعضدنا . الله يحبك محبة ابدية . محبته دائمة ثابتة قوية وهو يريدك في احسن صورة . يريدك ان تتجدد يوما ً بعد يوم . مهما جفت بك الحياة انتظر المطر الذي سيأتيك من السماء . مهما قست عليك التجارب انتظر القوة التي ستحصل عليها منها .*


----------



## fauzi (3 مايو 2011)

*302 - حين حل الجوع بارض كنعان وعلم يعقوب انه يوجد قمح في  مصر ، ارسل اولاده الى مصر ليشتروا قمحا ً ودخلوا الى يوسف وسجدوا له ونظر يوسف الى اخوته وعرفهم ، عرف يوسف اخوته واما هم فلم يعرفوه . وتتوالى الاحداث وتتابع المواقف حتى يعلن يوسف نفسه لاخوته فيعرفونه . المسيح اخ لنا كما يعلن الكتاب المقدس والمسيح يعرفنا جيدا ً ، يعرف اخوته لكن الكثير منا لا يعرفونه والذين يعرفونه يريدون ان يعرفوه اكثر . نريد ان نعرف مشيئته وندرك ارادته ونكتشف خطته لحياتنا . هو يعرفنا جيدا ً ، يعرفنا اكثر مما نعرف نحن انفسنا . يقول داود النبي " يَا رَبُّ ، قَدِ اخْتَبَرْتَنِي وَعَرَفْتَنِي .أَنْتَ عَرَفْتَ جُلُوسِي وَقِيَامِي . فَهِمْتَ فِكْرِي مِنْ بَعِيدٍ....... عَجِيبَةٌ هذِهِ الْمَعْرِفَةُ ، فَوْقِي ارْتَفَعَتْ ، لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُهَا...... لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ....... نَسَجْتَنِي فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّي ...... رَأَتْ عَيْنَاكَ أَعْضَائِي وَفِي سِفْرِكَ كُلُّهَا كُتِبَتْ يَوْمَ تَصَوَّرَتْ ، إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهَا." ( مزمور 139) . قبل ان نوجد في العالم اوجدنا في فكره وعلمه وقلبه ، عرفنا من البدء . حين كنا بعيدين عنه ، حين انحرفنا واخطأنا اليه وضللنا وعشنا وسط الخنازير . حين كنا اعداء له ، حين رفضناه وانكرناه وتنكرنا له وعاندناه وعصيناه تحرك قلبه بالمحبة والغفران لنا حين ندمنا وتبنا وطلبنا رحمته وعفوه ورضاه . لم ينسى ابدا ً خاصته التي عرفها واختارها واحبها وهي ما تزال في المجهول . وكما يقول بولس الرسول " يَعْلَمُ الرَّبُّ الَّذِينَ هُمْ لَهُ " ( 2 تيموثاوس 2 : 19 ) . يعرفهم جيدا ً ، يعرف خاصته . هو يعرفنا ، يعرف اخوته ، يعرفهم وهم مشوهون بالخطية وهم يحيون وسط الخنازير . هو يعرفك ، هل تعرفه انت . هل تعرف المسيح الاخ البكر الطاهر الاكبر . إن كنت ما تزال غارقا ً في جهلك وعنادك مبتعدا ً عنه لا تعرفه تحيا في الكورة البعيدة ، هو اختارك له قبل تأسيس العالم ، هو يناديك يوفر لك صلاحه ورحمته وغفرانه . السماء جائت الى الارض ، والارض لم تعرفه . جاء الى خاصته وخاصته لم تعرفه " إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ ، وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ." ( يوحنا 1 : 11 ) .. أما الآن فقد جاء المسيح وهو يطرق باب قلبك ، اسمعه ، ادخله ، اعرفه . حين يدخل حياتك ويحل  بقلبك ستراه عن قرب ٍ وتدركه وتعرف مشيئته . ستعرفه كما يعرفك ، ستحبه كما احبك فتحيا فيه كما يحيا فيك . وعندما يصعد بك الى السماء حين تقترب من باب الدخول سيعلن معرفته بك وتنفتح امامك الأبواب فانت لها وهو يعرفك وسيعرّف السماء بك وتكون مع الرب كل حين .*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مايو 2011)

*آميــــــــــــــــــــــــن
ميرسى يا أستاذنا للتأمل الرائع
الرب يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## fauzi (4 مايو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> ميرسى يا أستاذنا للتأمل الرائع
> الرب يبارك خدمتكم*


*شكرا  ABOTARBO
الرب يباركك
*


----------



## fauzi (4 مايو 2011)

*303 - في البدء كانت الظلمة ، ظلام يلف الارض ، ظلام على وجه الغمر ، لكن الله كان يرى النور ، الله ذاته نور لذلك رأى الله في الظلمة نورا ً . وفي وسط الظلمة " قَالَ اللهُ: لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ، فَكَانَ نُورٌ . وَرَأَى اللهُ النُّورَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ " ( تكوين 1 : 3 ، 4 )  انبثق النور من داخل الظلمة ، خرج النور من قلب الظلام . قال الله ليكن نور فكان نور ٌ ، هو النور والنور يضيء في الظلمة . حين تحتويك الظلمة ، حين يلتف حولك الظلام ، حين يكون كل شيء سواء ، حين لا ترى بصيص ضوء ، حين لا ترى النور ، الله يرى النور ، والتجربة حولك تخفي ضوء الشمس والصعوبات تمنع عنك الرؤيا . يرى الله النور وسط الظلام ، يشرق بوجهه فيشق النور الظلام حولك .  في وسط الليل في اعماق الظلمة يبزغ نور الفجر فيمزق ظلام حياتك . ورأى الله النور انه حسن ، الله يريد لنا الحسن ، يريد لنا النور لكننا في جهالتنا نوقع انفسنا في المشاكل ، نبعد عن الله النور فيحل الظلام ونحاول ان نضيء لانفسنا الظلمة وكيف للظلمة ان تكون الا ظلمة . الظلام يلد ظلاما ً ، السواد ينتج سوادا ً ، الليل يبقى ليلا ً حتى ندرك ان الله نور فنسرع اليه فيطرد عنا كل ظلام . في وسط تجربتك وانت لا ترى شعاع نور ، شعاع امل ورجاء ، دقق بنظرك ، التفت اليه ، ادعوه يحل ويأتي اليك بالنور . قد يراك الناس حولك انسانا ً بسيطا ً عاديا ، واحدا ً وسط الجموع ، يقللون من شأنك ، يزدرون بك ، يخفضون قدرك ، لكن الله يرى النور الذي فيك ، نور الايمان به ، يرى الله النور ، يرى الله انه حسن ، الذي يتبع النور يحيا في النور وهذا حسن . الله يضع فيك نوره ، نوره فيك مهما حلت بك التجارب وتراكمت عليك الغيوم . الغيوم الداكنة السوداء لا تخفي نور الله فيك ، ابدا ً لا تخفيه ، والله الذي يرى نوره فيك يحفظه دائما ً ساطعا ً ، منيرا ً ظاهرا ً مبهرا ً . يضعه فيك ويحافظ عليه . انعكاس نوره عليك يبقى ويستمر . يستمر النور فيك ، يبقى ويشع حولك ، يضيء للناس وينير لك الى ان يحل اليوم الذي تعيش النور الخالد نفسه ، اليوم الذي تعاين فيه النور الابدي الذي لا ينتهي ، هناك لا ظلام ، لا آلام ، لا تجارب ولا دموع .*


----------



## fauzi (5 مايو 2011)

*304 - وانت تستقبل اول اضواء صباح هذا اليوم ماذا كان اول خاطر مر بك ؟ هل تمنيت ان يكون الجو  صحوا ً ؟ السماء صافية والشمس رقيقة حانية حولك ؟ هل رجوت ان يكون الطريق ممهدا ً سهلا ً لا زحام لا صراع ولا تسابق او صدام ؟ ام فكرت في العمل الذي ستقوم به والجهد الذي سوف تبذله والعرق الذي ستنزفه ؟ أم عظّمت الله ومجدته وابتهجت روحك به ؟ اهكذا بدأت يومك ؟ .هذه كلمات صدرت من العذراء القديسة مريم ، الام المباركة ، افضل نساء العالمين . لو اقتربنا منها لرأينا وجهها تلفه هالة من النور وهي في زيارتها لاليصابات وسمعناها تقول " تُعَظِّمُ نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ ، وَتَبْتَهِجُ رُوحِي بِاللهِ مُخَلِّصِي " ( لوقا 1 : 46 ، 47 ) . لا اعظم ان نعظّم الرب  لنعطي الرب عظمة ً فهو الاعظم ، هو العظيم ، بل نعترف بعظمته بسموه بجلاله ، هو فوق السماوات والارض ونبتهج به ، تبتهج ارواحنا به ، نبتهج به الها وربا ً عظيما ً ومخلّصا ً، كما تغنت العذراء المباركة تعظّم الله وتعلن بهجتها به ، هكذا نغني معظمين اياه معلنين بهجتنا به لانه صانع العظائم . قالت اعظم النساء : " لأَنَّ الْقَدِيرَ صَنَعَ بِي عَظَائِمَ ، وَاسْمُهُ قُدُّوسٌ وَرَحْمَتُهُ إِلَى جِيلِ الأَجْيَالِ لِلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَهُ. صَنَعَ قُوَّةً بِذِرَاعِهِ. شَتَّتَ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِينَ بِفِكْرِ قُلُوبِهِمْ .أَنْزَلَ الأَعِزَّاءَ عَنِ الْكَرَاسِيِّ وَرَفَعَ الْمُتَّضِعِينَ . أَشْبَعَ الْجِيَاعَ خَيْرَاتٍ وَصَرَفَ الأَغْنِيَاءَ فَارِغِينَ . " ( لوقا 1 : 49 – 53 ) . هو يستحق التعظيم . اعظم ما تستقبل به يومك ، اعظم شيء ٍ هو ان تعظّم الله وتهتف له ، ترفع صوتك بالحمد لله ، ترفع قلبك بالتسبيح باسمه العظيم الكريم . كل ما حولك يعظّم الله ، كل شيء ٍ يمجده ويعلّيه ويسبّح له ويرنّم . السماء فوقك تشدو ، الشمس ترنّم ، الطيور تغرّد ما اعظمك . الاشجار تعزف ، الازهار تنغّم ، كل شيء يغنّي ، ما اعظمك . اترك قلبك يفرح  ويبتهج بالرب ، اطلقه يرتفع بهتاف التمجيد . الله العلي ، الله العظيم ، الله الولي ، الله المجيد يستحق التعظيم . كل الامم يأتون ويسجدون امامه ، كل الامم يمجّدون اسمه ، يمجّدونه لانه عظيم ، هو عظيم لانه صانع العجائب هو صانع العجائب هو الله . عظيم هو الرب ، حميد جدا ً ، ليس لعظمته استقصاء " تُعَظِّمُ نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ ، وَتَبْتَهِجُ رُوحِي بِاللهِ مُخَلِّصِي " .*


----------



## fauzi (7 مايو 2011)

*305 - نحن نعيش في عالم يتقن العمليات الحسابية جدا ً ، التجارة والمحاسبة لها دور كبير به وللوصول الى الدقة وتفادي اي خطأ او خسارة تواترت الوسائل وتعددت . الاقتصاد اصبح يحكم العلاقات بين المؤسسات والشركات والهيئات والافراد وعلى من يريد ان يحيا يأخذ حقه ويعطي الآخرون حقوقهم ، أن يتقن فنون الاقتصاد واول المباديء للاضطراد وتفادي المشاكل ان تأخذ ما لك وتعطي ما عليك بدون زيادة او نقصان وان يكون التعامل بالمثل ، مقابلة الشيء بمثله أُعامَل كما أعامل ، أُحاسَب كما أحاسب وتُنفذ القاعدة المعروفة المألوفة : عين بعين وسن بسن ، العين بالعين والسن بالسن ، ومنذ القديم كانت المحاكم تأخذ بالاعتبار نوع الجريمة ليكون العقاب من نوعها ايضا ً . الشريعة اليهودية مثلا ً تقول : جرح بجرح ، جلدة بجلدة ، حياة بحياة ، يد بيد ، رجل برجل واغلب الشرائع تقول بذلك وقد تضيف اليها بأن تحدد أن الباديء أظلم . وجاء المسيح ليكمل الناموس بقوله " «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ : عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنّ ٍ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ : لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ، بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضًا. وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضًا. وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِدًا فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ . " ( متى 5 : 38 – 41 ) . مثالية جديدة ليست مألوفة في العالم ولا في اهل العالم يريدك المسيح ان تقيمها . هل تستطيع ؟ هل يمكن ان تحيا هذه المثالية ؟ هل تقدر ، هل تقدر على ذلك المبدأ السامي ؟ ويضيف المسيح " سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ : تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ . وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ : أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ . بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُم ْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ " ( متى 5 : 43 ، 44 ) . وهذه تعاليم جديدة غريبة . لماذا قال المسيح ذلك لتلاميذه ولماذا يقوله لنا ؟ لماذا يقوله لك ؟ المسيح لم يتكلم بمنطق بشري ، كلام المسيح ليس كلاما ً بشريا ً ، كلامه كلام الهي ، منطقه منطق الهي ، نظرته نظرة الهية ، طبيعته طبيعة الهية لأنه هو الله . والمسيح يطلب منا ان نكون شركاء الطبيعة الالهية ، ان نكون مثله . إن تبعناه ، إن آمنا به ، إن أدخلناه حياتنا ، إن كان يحيا فينا نكون مثله فنسير بدل الميل الواحد ميلين ولا نتعامل عين بعين وسن بسن ولا نبغض العدو ونكرهه بل نحبه ونباركه ونحسن اليه ونصلي لأجله . هكذا يريدنا المسيح وهكذا يريدك أن تقابل الشر بالخير وأن تحب العدو وتستطيع ذلك إن شاركته طبيعته الالهية .*


----------



## fauzi (8 مايو 2011)

*306 - الله يحب العمل والعاملين ، يريدنا ان نعمل ، ويريدنا ان نعمل حسنا ً ، ومن لا يعمل حسنا ً يخطئ . يقول يعقوب الرسول في رسالته 4 : 17  " فَمَنْ يَعْرِفُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ حَسَنًا وَلاَ يَعْمَلُ ، فَذلِكَ خَطِيَّةٌ لَهُ. العمل ليس لعنة ً كما يتصور البعض ، العمل والعرق ليس عقاب ٌ . لم يبدأ عمل الانسان بعد السقوط والخروج من الجنة . نعم حين أخطأ آدم ووقف أمام الله ليتلقى العقاب قال له الله " بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزًا حَتَّى تَعُودَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُخِذْتَ مِنْهَا " ( تكوين 3 : 19 ) . العقاب لم يكن العمل ، العقاب كان في لعنة الارض لتُخرج له شوكا ً وحسكا ً . بعكس ذلك حين كان آدم في الجنة قبل سقوطه في الخطية كان يعمل ، يقول الوحي " وَأَخَذَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ وَوَضَعَهُ فِي جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَهَا وَيَحْفَظَهَا." ( تكوين 2 : 15 ) . يعملها ويحفظها ، لم يكن عاطلا ً ، كان يعمل ولا بد انه كان يعمل مع الله . كان في علاقة وشركة بالله ، كان في علاقة عمل ممتعة مع الله . يقول سليمان الحكيم " اَلْعَامِلُ بِيَدٍ رَخْوَةٍ يَفْتَقِرُ، أَمَّا يَدُ الْمُجْتَهِدِينَ فَتُغْنِي ." ( أمثال 10 : 4 ) . ويقول ايضا ً " مَنْ يَشْتَغِلُ بِحَقْلِهِ يَشْبَعُ خُبْزًا ، أَمَّا تَابعُ الْبَطَّالِينَ فَهُوَ عَدِيمُ الْفَهْمِ ." ( أمثال 12 : 11 ) . العمل في المفهوم المسيحي نعمة وبركة لا تعب وتذمر وعقاب والم . نحن لا نعمل لنأكل فقط فالله قادر ان يقيتنا ويوفر لنا طعامنا ولباسنا . طيور السماء لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا تجمع الى مخازن وأبونا السماوي يقوتها وزنابق الحقل لا تتعب ولا تغزل لكن سليمان في كل مجده لم يكن يلبس كواحدة منها ( متى 6 : 26 ، 28 ، 29 ) . ونحن نعمل للرب . يقول بولس الرسول " وَكُلُّ مَا فَعَلْتُمْ ، فَاعْمَلُوا مِنَ الْقَلْبِ ، كَمَا لِلرَّبِّ لَيْسَ لِلنَّاسِ " ( كولوسي 3 : 23 ) . ما نعمله لا نعمله للناس ، نعمله للرب لذلك نعمله ببهجة وامانة وكفائة . ونحافظ على عملنا ونهتم بانجازه ونسعى للنجاح فيه لنرضي الله لا لنرضي الناس . ما اتعس الكسلان واشقاه . الكسل لا يتفق مع خطة الله لنا ولحياتنا . يوجه سليمان الحكيم انظارنا الى النملة لنقتدي بها ويطلب من الكسلان ان يتأملها " اِذْهَبْ إِلَى النَّمْلَةِ أَيُّهَا الْكَسْلاَنُ. تَأَمَّلْ طُرُقَهَا وَكُنْ حَكِيمًا." ( امثال 6 : 6 ) . تعد في الصيف طعامها وتجمع في الحصاد أكلها ويقول " إِلَى مَتَى تَنَامُ أَيُّهَا الْكَسْلاَنُ؟ مَتَى تَنْهَضُ مِنْ نَوْمِكَ؟ " ( أمثال 6 : 9 ) . " قَلِيلُ نَوْمٍ بَعْدُ قَلِيلُ نُعَاسٍ ، وَطَيُّ الْيَدَيْنِ..... فَيَأْتِي فَقْرُكَ كَسَاعٍ وَعَوَزُكَ كَغَاز ٍ ." ( امثال 6 : 10 ، 11 ) . انظر الى العمل الذي وضعه الله لك لتعمله وأفرح به . اشكر الله انك تقوم بعمل كلفك به ولا تعش حياة الكسل فالعمل نعمة ٌ ، العمل بركة ، العمل طاعة ، العمل خدمة . " كُلُّ مَا تَجِدُهُ يَدُكَ لِتَفْعَلَهُ فَافْعَلْهُ بِقُوَّتِكَ " ( جامعة 9 : 10 ) .


*


----------



## fauzi (9 مايو 2011)

*307 - كيف استيقظت هذا الصباح ؟ هل نمت نوما ً هادئا ً مريحا ً ؟ هل انتابتك احلام مزعجة ؟ كثيرون يشعرون بالخوف والقلق وهم يذهبون للنوم في فراشهم ليلا ً ، يخشون النوم والاحلام . في الليل وحدنا في الفراش وسط الظلام تنتاب البعض الافكار والهواجس والمخاوف . قد يكون الظلام يخفي لصا ً يعتدي علينا . قد يهاجمنا أرق يقلق مضاجعنا . قد يفاجئنا مرض ٌ أو تعب ٌ يمزق اجسادنا . قد تراودنا احلام مزعجة تطرد سلامنا . عندما ننام نكون في حالة ضعف واسترخاء يجعلانا عرضة لما يخيفنا ويطرد نومنا ، لكن الله يقول لك بلسان سليمان الحكيم " إِذَا اضْطَجَعْتَ فَلاَ تَخَافُ ، بَلْ تَضْطَجعُ وَيَلُذُّ نَوْمُكَ.لاَ تَخْشَى مِنْ خَوْفٍ بَاغِتٍ ، وَلاَ مِنْ خَرَابِ ... " ( امثال 3 : 24 ، 25 ) .ما اجمل هذا الوعد ، لا خوف وقت رقاد ، نوم هادئ واضطجاع لذيذ . هذا ما يعدنا به الله الذي يسهر علينا حين ننام لا ينعس هو ولا ينام ، حتى في المرض عند انحراف الصحة عندما يحتوينا الفراش ويحبسنا فيه وسط طعنات الالم ، وسط انين المعاناة ، وسط صرخات التعب يقول لك الله لا تخف ، نم في فراشك في أمان ، الله حولك ومعك . الملوك والقادة والرؤساء ينامون في قلق برغم الحراس الملتفين حولهم ، يخشون سهما ً يطير نحوهم يقتلهم يخشون رصاصة تنطلق تفتك بهم . أما نحن ، انتَ وانا وانت ِ فحولنا يد الله تحيط بنا تحفظنا وتحمينا . نم مطمئنا ً هادئا ً فالله يسهر عليك ، نم نوما ً لذيذا ً فالله معك ، وحين ينبلج نور الصباح تستيقظ نشطا ً قويا ً في صحة وعافية وحتى لو شاب نومك حلم مزعج ، كابوس ثقيل طرد الهدوء من نفسك فسوف تشرق الشمس ويأتي الفجر فيزيل آثاره ويمحوه من ذاكرتك . في السجن وسط الحراس ، ورجلاه مقيدتان بالسلاسل ويداه مربوطتان كان بطرس نائما ً غارقا ً في نوم ٍ عميق ٍ لذيذ ، حتى حين جاء الملاك وملأ نوره الساطع حجرة سجنه لم يستيقظ كان نومه عميقا ً لذيذا ً واضطر الملاك ليوقظه أن يضرب جنبه حتى يتنبه ( اعمال الرسل 12 ) . في اعماق السجن في غياهب الأسر ، في الظلام ، في القيود ، في انتظار الاعدام ، كان نائما ً نوما ً هادئا ً عميقا ً لذيذا ً . الله نفسه كان يحرسه وهو نائم وأمره الملاك ان يقوم وقام من النوم الهادئ وسقطت السلاسل وتكسرت وتمنطق ولبس نعليه ولبس ردائه وخرج من الابواب التي تفتحت أمامه . هكذا يفعل الله لك يعطيك نوما ً هادئا ً وسط المخاطر ويمد يده إن شاء ويطلقك من كل أسر ويخرجك ويحررك .*


----------



## ميس نبيل (9 مايو 2011)

سلام المسيح الموضوع كتير حلو و يا رب تقوي فينا الإيمان اكتر و اكتر


----------



## fauzi (10 مايو 2011)

ميس نبيل قال:


> سلام المسيح الموضوع كتير حلو و يا رب تقوي فينا الإيمان اكتر و اكتر


شكرا ميس نبيل
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (10 مايو 2011)

*308 - كان شعب الله في حرب وهاجمهم العدو بقوة كبيرة ، خافوا جدا ً وارتعبوا . طلبوا من صموئيل النبي ان يصرخ من اجلهم للرب ، رجوه ان لا يكف عن الصراخ ، وامرهم صموئيل ان ينزعوا الالهة الغريبة من وسطهم ويعدوا قلوبهم للرب وحده ، ونزعوا الالهة الغريبة وعادوا للرب وعبدوه وحده ، تابوا وناحوا وندموا ونزلوا المعركة وبينما الاعداء يهاجمونهم ارعد الرب بصوت عظيم فارتعب العدو وهرب وانقذ الرب الشعب من يدي اعدائه واصعد صموئيل النبي محرقة للرب واخذ صموئيل حجرا ً ونصبه ودعى اسمه حجر المعونة " وَدَعَا اسْمَهُ حَجَرَ الْمَعُونَةِ  وَقَالَ: إِلَى هُنَا أَعَانَنَا الرَّبُّ ".( 1 صموئيل 7 : 12 ) .
الرب يعينك ، هو عون لك في كل ايام حياتك ، الى هنا اعانك الرب . انظر حولك كم من بركات حلت بحياتك ، كم من احسانات ، كم من انتصارات . وسط هجوم الاعداء يتقدم اليك وينقذك ، يمد يد العون لك ، مهما كانت سني حياتك عشرون ، ثلاثون ، خمسون سبعون ، الى هنا اعانك الرب . لو كنت في مقتبل العمر وقد اعانك فسوف يعينك ايضا حين  يتقدم بك العمر ، في جلوسك ، في قيامك ، في قعودك ، في ترحالك ، في السقوط ، في النجاح ، في كل ذلك يعينك ، في قدرة الحياة وفي جفافها ، في سنوات الشبع وسنوات الجفاف . في كل ذلك يعينك . يعينك اليوم كما اعانك امس وكما سوف يعينك غدا ً . وانت في طريقك اليوم قد تشعر بالاعياء ، قد تعاني التعب والارهاق . قد يكون الطريق امامك طويلا ً ممتدا ً غير واضح لعينيك نهايته طويلا ً شاقا ً . القي نظرة الى الخلف ، الى ما انتهى من الطريق قد يكون اطول واشق ، الى هنا اعانك ، اعانك في كل الطريق خلفك وسوف يعينك في باقي الطريق امامك وحين تقترب ساعة الوصول ، حين تدنو نهاية الطريق ، حين ترى آخر الطريق ، ستراه هناك ينتظرك ، يده ممدودة نحوك ، ذراعه مفتوحة لك ، ينتظرك ، هو بنفسه يدخلك مجده لتتفرس في جمال بيته وتتمتع ببهاء هيكله وتحيا الى الابد معه في نور اعظم من نور الشمس ، في حضرة الرب الى الابد ، وسط الترانيم التي تصدح حولك وسط الهتاف والتهليل والعزف والترتيل ، ستسمع صوت الرب وهو يرحب بك ويده تعينك وتجذبك الى الداخل . الى هنا اعانك الرب والى هناك سوف يعينك ، معونته دائمة . لا تخف إن هاجمك التعب ، هو يعينك . لا تفشل إن حل بك الاعياء ، هو يعينك . ارفع له ترنيمة شكر ، قدم له ذبيحة حمد .
*


----------



## fauzi (12 مايو 2011)

*309 - يوسف الصدّيق الصغير المدلل الرقيق ، أُلقي به في البئر وبيع كعبد ، ومن سيد الى سيد ، ومن موقف الى موقف حتى حلّ بالسجن . يقول داود النبي في مزاميره " بِيعَ يُوسُفُ عَبْدًا . آذَوْا بِالْقَيْدِ رِجْلَيْهِ . فِي الْحَدِيدِ دَخَلَتْ نَفْسُهُ " ( مزمور 105 : 17 ، 18 ) . 
اوقات عصيبة صعبة ، اُلقي الذي رأى آباه واخوته في حلم يسجدون له ، مسجّى ً في قاع البئر وسط الطين والوحل والروائح الكريهة القاتلة ، يصرخ وصوته مدفون معه ، يستعطف والقلوب مغلقة عنه ، وترفعه اذرع قاسية مسمومة ، ترفعه وتدفعه الى اغراب مقابل دراهم وينتهي به المطاف في السجن بعد تهمة كاذبة وادعاء ظالم ، وجرحت القيود الحديدية ساقيه ورجليه الرقيقتين ، أدمتهما وآذتهما ، وفي الحديد دخلت نفسه وفي نفسه دخل الحديد ، قسوة والم وحزن ولم يتقهقر ، لم يتخاذل ، لم يستسلم ، تمسك بالهه فاكرمه الله . وجد نعمة عند السجّان فأقامه على السجن ، ثم وجد نعمة عند فرعون فأقامه على مصر ، وجاء وقت الفرج ، حرره الله ، ارسل الملك فحله ، ارسل فرعون وأطلقه ثم أقامه سيدا ً على بيته وسيدا ً على مملكته وسيدا ً على ارض مصر جميعها .
حين تحل بك التجارب ، حين تسقط في بئر موحلة ٍ عفنة ٍ من الآلام . حين تقيد رجليك النوازل حين تجرحك وتؤذيك وتؤلمك ، لا تنهزم ، لا تتقهقر ، لا تسقط ولا تفشل ، لا تيأس ، احتمل بصبر وهدوء وابتسام . ثق ان الله سوف يأتي اليك يرفعك من عمق البئر ويخرجك من قلب السجن ، لو دخلت في الحديد نفسك سوف يجعل نفسك كالحديد قوية صامدة تتحطم على سطحها التجارب تسقط كالامطار حولك وتذوب في الارض تحتك . الله يريد ان يجعل منك انسانا ً حديديا ً تقف في وجه كل المشاكل والمصاعب . الله يريد ان يرى قديسيه جميعا ً كالحديد في القوة والصلابة والصمود . يوسف خرج من السجن ملكا ً ، سيدا ً على كل مصر ، سيدا ً نبيلا ً مهابا ً . وانت سوف تخرج من التجربة منتصرا ً ، سيدا ً على العالم وعلى نفسك . لا تنقبض وسط التجربة ، لا تبتأس وسط الالم ، تمالك نفسك ، لا تخشى وعورة الطريق ، لا تخشى الاحجار ، لا تخف المسالك المقفرة ، لا تخف الظلام . الله يقودك الى ان تصل اليه ، الله يعدّك لتكون قويا ً حديديا ً .
*


----------



## fauzi (13 مايو 2011)

310 - كان يوحنا المعمدان خشنا ً في مظهره ، كان لباسه من وبر الابل وعلى حقويه منطقة من جلد ، وكان طعامه جرادا ً وعسلا ً بريا ً ، كان شعره أشعثا ً ونظراته حادة وملامحه جادة ، كان كلامه واضحا ً صريحا ً وإنذاره خطيرا ً " يَاأَوْلاَدَ الأَفَاعِي ، مَنْ أَرَاكُمْ أَنْ تَهْرُبُوا مِنَ الْغَضَب الآتِي ؟ " ( متى 3 : 7 ) . وقال للذين يعتمدون منه " قَدْ وُضِعَتِ الْفَأْسُ عَلَى أَصْلِ الشَّجَرِ، فَكُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ لاَ تَصْنَعُ ثَمَرًا جَيِّدًا تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ ." ( متى 3 : 10 ) . رأوه نبيا ً عظيما ً كبيرا ً لكنه قال : " أنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ " ( يوحنا 1 : 23 ) . " الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي ، ...... الَّذِي لَسْتُ بِمُسْتَحِقّ أَنْ أَحُلَّ سُيُورَ حِذَائِهِ " ( يوحنا 1 : 27 ) . وجاء المسيح بكل قوته وبكل جلاله ، بكل عظمته ، الله في الجسد ، لكنه كان وديعا ً ومتواضع القلب . هكذا كان المسيح وديعا ً متواضع القلب . المسيح الذي من عند الله خرج والى الله يمضي ." قَامَ عَنِ الْعَشَاءِ ، وَخَلَعَ ثِيَابَهُ ، وَأَخَذَ مِنْشَفَةً وَاتَّزَرَ بِهَا ، وَابْتَدَأَ يَغْسِلُ أَرْجُلَ التَّلاَمِيذِ وَيَمْسَحُهَا بِالْمِنْشَفَةِ " ( يوحنا 13 : 4 ، 5 ) . وقال انا اعطيتكم مثالا ً حتى انا كما صنعت بكم تصنعون انتم ايضا ان يغسل بعضكم ارجل بعض " لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ ، وَلاَ رَسُولٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ مُرْسِلِهِ. إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ هذَا فَطُوبَاكُمْ إِنْ عَمِلْتُمُوهُ. " ( يوحنا 13 : 16 ، 17 ) . هكذا يعلّم المسيح . يقول " تَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي ، لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ ، فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ " ( متى 11 : 29 ) . واراد المسيح من تلاميذه ان يكونوا متواضعي القلب . ما اخطر القلب المتكبر على المؤمن لأن"  قَبْلَ الْكَسْرِ الْكِبْرِيَاءُ " ( امثال 16 : 18 ) . إن ارتفع قلبك وتكبّر ، إن تعاليت وشمخت وتجبرت حالا ً تهوي وبسرعة تسقط وتنكسر فما طار طير وارتفع الا كما طار وقع . الصغير هو الذي يسعى لأن يتكبّر ، الكبير لا يتكبّر بل يضع نفسه . الصغير يرى نفسه صغيرا ً فيقف على اطراف اصابع قدميه ليبدو كبيرا ً ولا تحتمل اصابع قدميه ثَقل جسده فتخور وتتخاذل وتضعف ويعود صغيرا ً . الكبير لا يحتاج ان يشب الى اعلى فهو عال ٍ كبير شامخ مرتفع . يقول بولس الرسول "  فَلْيَكُنْ فِيكُمْ هذَا الْفِكْرُ الَّذِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ أَيْضًا : الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً للهِ . لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ . وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ . ...... لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ  " ( فيلبي 2 : 5 : 10 ) .
احترس من التصاعد الى اعلى ما اراد الله لك . اياك ومحاولة امتطاء السحاب . لا ترفع نفسك ، دع الغير يرفعك ، يعرفك فيرفعك . احذر التكبر والتشامخ والاستعلاء على الآخرين


----------



## fauzi (14 مايو 2011)

311 - عندما لاح شبح الصليب واقتربت خطوات المسيح من الجلجثة وبعد ان تناول عشائه الاخير مع تلاميذه ، نظر حوله الى تلاميذه ، وجد وجوههم كالحة متعبة ونظراتهم زائغة متحيرة ، رآهم رعية ضائعة وتألم لمرآهم ، رأى الشك يغزوا قلوبهم ، تذكر المكتوب وشاركه معهم . قال لهم " كُلُّكُمْ تَشُكُّونَ فِىَّ فِي هذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ ، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ : أَنِّي أَضْرِبُ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَبَدَّدُ خِرَافُ الرَّعِيَّةِ . " ( متى 26 : 31 ) . أنكروا ذلك وتنافسوا في إظهار ولائهم له واستعدادهم للموت معه واخذهم الى ضيعة جثسيماني ، الى البستان حيث الهدوء والخصوصية ودعاهم ان يجلسوا حتى يمضي هو  ويصلي واختار ثلاثة منهم ليكونوا معه وبقي الثمانية الآخرون في مؤخرة البستان يستريحون ولا يعملون شيئا ً ، لا بد انهم تحيروا وتعجبوا لماذا أخذهم معه الى البستان ولماذا تركهم عاطلين ؟ كانوا مخلصين في رغبتهم ان يكونوا معه حتى النهاية ، كانوا يرغبون ان يساندوه . أي شيء يستطيعون ان يقدموا له ؟  كانت امامه مهمة صعبة ثقيلة ، كان الصليب أمامه ، كانت خطايا البشر جميعا ً على كتفيه ، كان القبر فاغرا ً فاه . ماذا يستطيعون أن يفعلوا . رأوه يبتعد عنهم بصحبة بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا ، وماذا يستطيع هؤلاء ان يفعلوا ؟ بطرس كان مستعدا ً ان يموت معه ، هكذا قال ، لكن المسيح قال له عالما ً ما سوف يفعل : ستنكرني ثلاث مرات ( متى 26 : 34 ) . وجد التلاميذ انفسهم عاجزين عن العمل ، قلوبهم ثقيلة وايديهم عاطلة . لماذا ارادهم المسيح  بجواره ؟ وهم لم يفعلوا شيئا ً ، لماذا جاء بهم الى هنا ؟ ليكونوا  بقربه ، ها هو يحزن ويكتئب ، ها هو يعلن ان نفسه حزينة حتى الموت ( متى 26 : 38 ) لم يكن يحتاج لهم يتحركون و يجاهدون ويسعون ، ليس البستان مكان ذلك . الحركة والجهاد والسعي والعمل في الحقول اما البستان فهو مكان التأمل والصلاة . طلب منهم ان يمكثوا هناك ويسهروا معه . ارادهم ساهرين بجواره وتقدم وخر على وجهه وكان يصلي ، كان يصلي بلجاجة وحرارة وجهاد ، وعاد ليجدهم نياما ً ، لم يستطيعوا السهر ، لم يستطيعوا الصمود والتيقظ ، كانت عيونهم ثقيلة وكانت قلوبهم حزينة وكانت ارادتهم وقوتهم خائرة .
الله لا يريدك دائما ً تجري وتكافح وتعمل بنشاط وحماس ، احيانا ً يريدك هادئا ً ، يريدك ساهرا ً ، يريدك متيقظا ً ساكنا ً ، يريدك صامتا ً ساكنا ً ، اسهر ، صلي ، اصمت امام الله وتأمل ، هكذا يريدك معه وبجواره ساهرا ً ومصليا ً .


----------



## fauzi (15 مايو 2011)

312 - عصرنا عصر السرعة ، كل شيء ٍ يجري ، الناس حولنا تجري ، الأشياء تجري ، الاحداث تجري ، الكل يجري ، الكل يتسابق ، الكل يلهث ، الصدور ترتفع وتنخفض ، القلوب تنبض بعنف . الحياة تفرض على الجميع السرعة ، الارض تدور بسرعة ، الايام تمر بسرعة ، عقارب الساعة تلف بسرعة . ويجد الانسان نفسه وسط ذلك كله يجري بسرعة ، لو تباطأ  تدوسه الاقدام ويسبقه الذين يجرون ، ويندفع في عمله يعمل بجد وجهد ، لو وقف ليلتقط انفاسه ، يضيع ويجد نفسه ملقى ً عاطلا ً . في علاقاته باخوته من البشر يتحرك بسرعة ، ما ان يلقي نظره على غيره حتى تتحول نظراته بسرعة ، ما أن يبدأ الحديث بعجل وكلمات قليلة مبتورة حتى يسرع بالابتعاد حتى قبل ان يسمع جواب . وفي السرعة والجري كثيرون لا يعرفون لماذا يجرون والى اين يذهبون ولماذا يتسابقون . قد يمر هذا السؤال في اذهانهم ، لماذا يجرون ، أين يذهبون ؟ لكن السرعة تقتل السؤال ، سيموت قبل ان يولد ، يموت السؤال جنينا ً في ذهن تدور تروسه في دوامة متعجلة ، ويفقد الانسان لذة التمتع بالحياة ، لا يرى الجمال حوله ، لا يتلقى نعمة الله وبركاته في خليقته . ارسل ابراهيم عبده ليبحث عن زوجة لاسحق ابنه في أرض آبائه ، وذهب العبد الى ناحور ، وقف عند البئر التي تستقي منها بنات آرام وصلى للرب ووضع علامة ليستدل على الفتاة التي يريدها الله لاسحق قال : " أَنَّ الْفَتَاةَ الَّتِي أَقُولُ لَهَا : أَمِيلِي جَرَّتَكِ لأَشْرَبَ ، فَتَقُولَ : اشْرَبْ وَأَنَا أَسْقِي جِمَالَكَ أَيْضًا " ، تكون هي المختارة ، وهكذا فعلت رفقة فدخل بيتها وخطبها من اسرتها وأخذها معه عائدا ً الى ارض سيده ، وكان اسحق ينتظر خرج في المساء ليتأمل في الحقل حين هدأ ضوء الشمس ، تأمل في الحقل . في هدوء وضوء النهار ينسحب نحو الأفق ويذوب في الليل والطيور تعود مغردة الى اعشاشها والاشجار ترخي اغصانها وتطوي فروعها والحيوان يزحف نحو بيته يُغمض عينيه وينام وقوافل العاملين بمواشيهم تسير في مواكب العودة الى الراحة بعد يوم عمل شاق ، خرج اسحق يتأمل ، يتأمل السماء وضوء الشمس الذهبي يخبو وأشعة القمر الفضية تظهر ، التقى اسحق برفقة هدية الله له وزوجته التي اختارها له وارسلها مع عبده .
لا تدع السرعة تجرفك معها وتحملك على جناحيها فيذوب نظرك ويتشتت . لا تسمح للجري ان يلهيك عن التأمل  الهادئ في الله وفي بركاته لك . اختلي بالله ، اسكن ، اسكت ، اهدأ ، تأمل واسترح في حضرته . عش هدوءا ً رائعا ً مع الله ، وتمتع به .


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مايو 2011)

> لا تدع السرعة تجرفك معها وتحملك على  جناحيها فيذوب نظرك ويتشتت . لا تسمح للجري ان يلهيك عن التأمل  الهادئ في  الله وفي بركاته لك . اختلي بالله ، اسكن ، اسكت ، اهدأ ، تأمل واسترح في  حضرته .* عش هدوءا ً رائعا ً مع الله ، وتمتع به .*


مبرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
صلواتكم


----------



## fauzi (16 مايو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> مبرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> صلواتكم


شكرا ABOTARBO
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (16 مايو 2011)

313 - كلف الله نبيه وعبده ايليا بمهام ٍ كبيرة خلال حكم الملك آخاب والملكة ايزابيل وقام ايليا بكل ما كلفه به الله خير قيام . عاقب الله آخاب فاغلق كوى السماء فلم تمطر ، وبعد ثلاث سنوات كلف الله ايليا ان يذهب ويترائى لآخاب فذهب وترائى له . ثم كانت المناظرة العظيمة على جبل الكرمل ، وقف ايليا امام الشعب وقال : " حَتَّى مَتَى تَعْرُجُونَ بَيْنَ الْفِرْقَتَيْنِ ؟ إِنْ كَانَ الرَّبُّ هُوَ اللهَ فَاتَّبِعُوهُ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ الْبَعْلُ فَاتَّبِعُوهُ " ( 1 ملوك 18 : 21 ) . حتى متى تعرجون بين الفرقتين ؟ ثم احضروا ثورين ، ثورا ً لأنبياء البعل الأربعمئة والخمسين يقدمونه ذبيحة لالههم البعل وثورا ً لايليا نبي الله الوحيد ليقدمه ذبيحة للرب . جاء بالحطب والذبيحة بدون نار للذبيحة وقال ايليا لانبياء البعل : قطعوا الثور وضعوه على المذبح والحطب وادعوا باسم الهكم . اطلبوا منه نار تنزل وتأكل الذبيحة وأنا ساقطع الثور واضعه على الحطب وادعو باسم الرب . وأخذ انبياء البعل الثور وقطعوه ووضعوه على الحطب وأخذوا يصرخون لالهتهم من اجل النار ، وعلى مدى نصف النهار صرخوا رفعوا اصواتهم ، مزقوا اجسادهم طالبين نارا ً من الالهة ولم تسمع الالهة طبعا ً ولم تستجب فقام ايليا وقطّع ثوره ورماه على الحطب امام مذبح الرب ووضع الثور عليه ورفع صلاة للرب قائلا ً : ايها الرب اله ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب ليعلم الشعب انك انت الله استجبني يا رب فنزلت نار الرب واكلت المحرقة والحطب والحجارة والتراب ولحست المياه ورأى الشعب ذلك وقالوا : " الرَّبُّ هُوَ اللهُ! الرَّبُّ هُوَ اللهُ " وأمسكوا بانبياء البعل وقتلهم ايليا ثم جاء مطر عظيم وصعد الملك آخاب في مركبته وجرى آخاب حتى وصل الى يزراعيل وتعب ايليا ، تعب جدا ً أحس بالارهاق ، ألم وتعب في كل جسده ، ارتمى تحت رتمة وارسل الله ملاكه اليه ومسه وقدم له طعاما ً وقال له " قُمْ وَكُلْ ، لأَنَّ الْمَسَافَةَ كَثِيرَةٌ عَلَيْكَ " . في وسط التعب واليأس والاجهاد صرخ جسده بالالم وتمنى ايليا لنفسه الموت ولم يتركه الله . عمل عملا ً جليلا ً ، بذل جهدا ً كبيرا ً فارسل الله له الطعام والراحة . قدم  الله له طعاما ً مغذيا ً واعطاه نوما ً مريحا ً منعشا ً ، لم يتركه في تعبه ويأسه . الله لا يترك خرافه متعبين مرهقين يائسين ، يتقدم حالا ً ويعينهم ويقويهم .
حين تشعر بمرض جسدي أو بضعف بدني لا بد ان يتدخل الله ويقدم العون . إن شعرت بقوتك الجسدية تخور سوف تسمع صوت الله : المسافة كثيرة عليك ، لا تخشى التعب هو يطرد التعب ، لا تخف الوهن هو يعضدك .


----------



## fauzi (18 مايو 2011)

314 - سار الرب وسط شعبه وهم وسط الصحراء المظلمة القاحلة الجرداء القاتلة ، لم يتركهم ، في النهار وسط حرارة الشمس غطى الله رؤوسهم بسحاب يظللهم وفي الليل الموحش المظلم بدد الله الظلمة بنار جعلها امامهم تنير وترشد . حين هاجمهم الجوع  اسقط عليهم من السماء منا ً وسلوى أكلوا منها وشبعوا ، ووقت أن جف جوفهم من العطش فجّر الارض ينابيع وقدم الصخر ماء ً ليشربوا . حين هاجمهم الاعداء واعتدوا عليهم كان الرب السائر معهم يحارب عنهم فينتصرون . في البرية حملهم الرب الههم كما يحمل الاب ابنه في كل الطرق التي سلكوها حتى النهاية ، لكنهم تذمروا واشتكوا وقالوا ان الله اخرجهم من ارض مصر لكي يهلكهم في البرية . ولما دخل بعضهم ليروا الارض التي وعدهم الرب بها ، ارض الموعد ، عادوا خائفين ، عادوا يثيرون الخوف والشك بقولهم : ان الارض جيدة لكن اهلها جبابرة . انتشر الخوف واستشرى بين الجميع حتى تدخل يشوع وكالب ليعيدا القوة لقلوبهم . غضب الله على الجبناء الفاشلين ومن اتبعهم من الشعب وسُر بكَالِبَ بْنَ يَفُنَّةَ. وقال الله : " وَلَهُ أُعْطِي الأَرْضَ الَّتِي وَطِئَهَا ، وَلِبَنِيهِ ، لأَنَّهُ قَدِ اتَّبَعَ الرَّبَّ تَمَامًا. "( تثنية 1 : 36 ) . الله يسر بمن يقوم بعمله ويؤدي واجبه بقلب جسور وايمان ثابت لا يتزعزع مهما كان العمل شاقا ً ، مهما كان الواجب المطلوب ثقيلا ً ، مهما كان المسعى عسرا ً ، فعلينا ان نقوم بالعمل باذرع قوية ونؤدي الواجب بقلب راض ٍ ونفس مبتهجة . علينا ان نسير الطريق العسير باقدام ٍ ثابتة ٍ وننفذ الواجب بشكر ٍ وفرح ٍ وسعادة ٍ ورضى . المسيح سار الحياة بكل اتعابها قبلك . عبّد الطرق وسواها ومهدها امامك . مهما كانت وعورة الطريق ، مهما كانت مشقة المسير ، سر طريقك على مواطئ قدميه ، ضع قدمك مكان قدمه ، اعلم انه سار قبلك واتبّاعه سهل ميسور ، والمسيح قام بالعمل الذي اوكل اليه ، نفذ مشيئة الآب واطاع وتمم العمل فإن قمت بعملك كما هو مطلوب منك فسوف يعطيك الله الارض التي وطأتها قدميك ، الاشواك التي امامك سينزعها والاحجار المبعثرة سوف يرفعها ، المعارك التي  ستدخلها سيحارب فيها عنك ويقودك من نصرة الى نصرة . كل حمل ثقيل ترفعه على ظهرك سيضع يده بجوار يدك ويحمله معك . كل مشقة تمر فيها ستجده يرافقك ويسير بجوارك ويشجعك ويعينك عليها . قم بالعمل فانت لا تعمل للناس بل لله . احمل اثقالك فهو يعرف ويقدّر ويعين ، واعرف ان مكافأة العمل تنتظرك وحصاد التعب جاهز في آخر الطريق .


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2011)

> كل مشقة تمر فيها ستجده يرافقك ويسير بجوارك ويشجعك ويعينك عليها . قم بالعمل فانت لا تعمل للناس بل لله . احمل اثقالك فهو يعرف ويقدّر ويعين ، واعرف ان مكافأة العمل تنتظرك وحصاد التعب جاهز في آخر الطريق .



*ميرسى استاذى للتأمل الراااااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## fauzi (20 مايو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *ميرسى استاذى للتأمل الراااااائع
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


شكرا   ABOTARBO
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (20 مايو 2011)

*315 - احيانا ً نجد انفسنا وحدنا ، لا احد حولنا وتهاجمنا الوحدة وتعتصرنا الوحشة ، نرسل النظر فيضيع في الظلام ، نحدق وندقق فلا نصل الا الى سواد مظلم . نصيغ اسماعنا فيملأ السكون آذاننا ، نكتم انفاسنا ونتسمع فلا نسمع الا الصمت . الظلام يزحف من خارج الى داخل نفوسنا فنظلم من الداخل كما يظلم الخارج . الصمت يلفنا والظلمة تغطينا ، يضعف صوت تنفسنا ويعلو نبض قلوبنا ، ونخاف ، نشعر بالخوف ، نخاف شرا ً يُحل بنا ، نخشى عدوا ً يعتدي علينا وحدنا ، ولا نجد منقذا ً أو مجيبا ً أو نصيرا ً ، الوحدة وحدها تُخيف ، الوحدة مفزعة ، الوحدة تعني ان الكل قد هجرنا ، الكل قد تركنا ، الكل ابتعد عنا . المسيحي لا يخاف الوحدة ، لا يخاف شرا ً يحل به ، ولا يكون وحده أبدا ً ، لا يدنو منه شرٌ فالله معه ، لا يتركه ولا يهمله ، الله دائما ً معه . قال المسيح لتلاميذه في أيامه الأخيرة على الأرض " . هُوَذَا تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ ، وَقَدْ أَتَتِ الآنَ ، تَتَفَرَّقُونَ فِيهَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ ، وَتَتْرُكُونَنِي وَحْدِي . وَأَنَا لَسْتُ وَحْدِي لأَنَّ الآبَ مَعِي." ( يوحنا 16 : 32 ) . قد تكون وحيدا ً لأنك في سبيل الايمان المسيحي قد تضحي بأهل أو اصدقاء لكن ذلك قد يقودك الى الرفعة والنصرة والتسامي عما هو ارضي الى ما هو سماوي . النسر ملك الطيور يطير منفردا ً ، يبتعد عن الارض ويصعد الى الاعالي لا يصحبه طائر ٌ آخر ولا نسر ٌ آخر ، يعلو ويسمو ويقترب من السحاب بعيدا ً عن التراب . المسيحي الذي يتركه الأصدقاء والزملاء يعلو ويرتفع ويتمتع بالرفقة الالهية . لا يستطيع الانسان ان يختبر بهاء الله وعظمته الا وهو على انفراد معه . ابراهيم كان وحده مع الله في حوريب . موسى اختلى بالله اربعين سنة في البرية . داود كان يختلي مع الله في الوديان . بولس انفرد بالله وحده في الصحراء العربية . عندما تخلو مع الله عندما تكون معه وحدك تنفرد به وتتعلم منه . عندما تختلي به ، عندما تجلس عند قدميه تسمع صوته جيدا ً ، تتدرب على يديه . حين تبتعد عن كل مساعدة بشرية تجد الكفاءة والكفاية في الله . حين تتقدم الى عرش الله وحدك دون وساطة او شفاعة تجده ينتظرك . تقدم بشجاعة وجرأة ، أخطو نحوه تقدم اليه تجده فاتحا ً ذراعيه لك . لا تخشى الوحدة ، الوحدة مع الله تعطي الكثير . في وحدة يعقوب مع الله رآه  ونال بركته . في وحدة دانيال مع الله انفتحت بصيرته وتنبأ . في وحدة يوحنا مع الله كتب رؤياه في المنفى . أنت لست وحدك الله معك ، الله معك كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر .*


----------



## happy angel (20 مايو 2011)

> *قد تكون وحيدا ً لأنك في سبيل الايمان المسيحي قد تضحي بأهل أو اصدقاء لكن ذلك قد يقودك الى الرفعة والنصرة والتسامي عما هو ارضي الى ما هو سماوي . النسر ملك الطيور يطير منفردا ً ، يبتعد عن الارض ويصعد الى الاعالي لا يصحبه طائر ٌ آخر ولا نسر ٌ آخر ، يعلو ويسمو ويقترب من السحاب بعيدا ً عن التراب . المسيحي الذي يتركه الأصدقاء والزملاء يعلو ويرتفع ويتمتع بالرفقة الالهية *​



*ميرسى تامل جميل جداااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## fauzi (20 مايو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى تامل جميل جداااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


شكرااااا   happy angel
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (20 مايو 2011)

316 - المؤمن هدف هجمات ابليس يسعى دائما ً لأن يدمره ويحطمه ويهلكه ، لا يكل أو يتعب بل يداوم هجماته ويتابعها دون توقف او تعفف . هو يتفنن في هجماته ويستحدث الطرق وينوع انواع الهجوم ، قد يلقي في طريقك عوامل الفشل والخسارة والاحباط والسقوط وقد يصوب على جسدك سهام المرض والالم والجروح والعجز . وقد يملأ حياتك بخيانة الاصدقاء وغدر الزملاء وظلم الناس وقد يوجه اليك ضربات الاكتئاب والتشائم والحزن والانطواء . انظر الى الرب ، توجه اليه ، ادخل ابوابه استمد القوة والقدرة منه . الرب قادرا ً ان يجعلك تصد هجماته وتطفئ سهامه وتتغلب عليه وتهزمه . الله يجعل تلك التجارب طريقك الى النصرة وتلك الشدائد وسيلتك للرفعة . تأمل النسر وهو جاثم ٌ على صخرة وسط العاصفة يسمع صوت الريح وينتظر الرعد ويرى وميض البرق وما ان تشتد العاصفة حتى يفرد جناحيه ويطير معتليا ً العاصفة ويجعلها مطية ترفعه الى اعلى ، ترفعه الى فوق الى قمم الجبال يحمله الريح ويعود به الى عشه في رأس الجبل .
هكذا عندما تتكاثر عليك الشدائد وتتراكم عليك المصائب ، حين يزيد ابليس في هجومه ويكثف طلقاته وضرباته وطعناته افرد جناحيك وسط الضربات وطر معتليا ً اياها منتصرا ً عليها . قل مع بولس الرسول "  فِي هذِهِ جَمِيعِهَا يَعْظُمُ انْتِصَارُنَا بِالَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا . فَإِنِّي مُتَيَقِّنٌ أَنَّهُ لاَ مَوْتَ وَلاَ حَيَاةَ ، وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةَ وَلاَ رُؤَسَاءَ وَلاَ قُوَّاتِ ، وَلاَ أُمُورَ حَاضِرَةً وَلاَ مُسْتَقْبَلَةً ، وَلاَ عُلْوَ وَلاَ عُمْقَ ، وَلاَ خَلِيقَةَ أُخْرَى ، تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَفْصِلَنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا." ( 8 : 37 – 39 ) .
 لا بد ان تحصل على غنيمة من الحرب التي يضعك ابليس فيها . كلما زادت الحرب كلما زاد الانتصار وكلما زادت الغنائم بعد الانتصار . سوف تخرج من وادي المرض والمحنة والالم اكثر اتكالا ً على الرب وعلى قدرة قوته . سوف تخرج من ساحة المعركة مهما كانت اكثر ثقة واقوى ايمانا ً واعظم اعتمادا ً . نازل العدو ، حاربه ، حوّل عواصف هجماته الى مطية ترتفع بها الى الاعالي . سوف يعينك الله حتى تغلب وحتى تنتصر وتتمتع بنعمته الغنية الكافية . بسبب الشوكة في جسد بولس نال نعمة . بسبب الحروب حولك ستنال نعمة متفاضلة .


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2011)

> كلما  زادت الحرب كلما زاد الانتصار وكلما زادت الغنائم بعد الانتصار . سوف تخرج  من وادي المرض والمحنة والالم اكثر اتكالا ً على الرب وعلى قدرة قوته . سوف  تخرج من ساحة المعركة مهما كانت اكثر ثقة واقوى ايمانا ً واعظم اعتمادا ً .  نازل العدو ، حاربه ، حوّل عواصف هجماته الى مطية ترتفع بها الى الاعالي .  سوف يعينك الله حتى تغلب وحتى تنتصر وتتمتع بنعمته الغنية الكافية . بسبب  الشوكة في جسد بولس نال نعمة . بسبب الحروب حولك ستنال نعمة متفاضلة .


*
قد إيه كلمات معزية 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا استاذنا.
صلواتكم*


----------



## fauzi (21 مايو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *
> قد إيه كلمات معزية
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا استاذنا.
> صلواتكم*


شكراااا ABOTARBO
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (21 مايو 2011)

317 - خلق الله آدم على صورته وشبهه مملوءا ً بالبر والطهارة والقداسة ، ودخلت الخطية الانسان وشوهته وافسدته وملئته بالنجاسة ، وكان الله في خليقته الانسان قد وضع عنصرا ً جسديا ً وعنصرا ً روحيا ً : الجسد ترابٌ نجس ٌ أرضي ، والروح نفخة من الله طاهر ٌ مقدس الهي سماوي . وليعيد الله للانسان قداسته جاء متجسدا ً ومات عن خطايا العالم وقام ، قام هازما ً الموت محطما ً سلطان الخطية ، وقبل صعود المسيح نفخ في التلاميذ الروح القدس ( يوحنا 20 : 22 ) . أتاح لكل مؤمن أن يمتلئ بالروح القدس ، روح القداسة الكاملة . وقال بولس الرسول " وَإِلهُ السَّلاَمِ نَفْسُهُ يُقَدِّسُكُمْ بِالتَّمَامِ . وَلْتُحْفَظْ رُوحُكُمْ وَنَفْسُكُمْ وَجَسَدُكُمْ كَامِلَةً بِلاَ لَوْمٍ عِنْدَ مَجِيءِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ . أَمِينٌ هُوَ الَّذِي يَدْعُوكُمُ الَّذِي سَيَفْعَلُ أَيْضًا. " ( 1 تسالونيكي 5 : 23 ، 24) . أصبحت القداسة في متناول يد الانسان بالروح القدس الذي اتاحه الله لكل من يطلبه بالايمان . الانسان بدون القداسة لا يرى الله وبالايمان بالمسيح يحصل على القداسة ويعاين الله . أنت مُخلّص ٌ من الخطية وانت مقدّس بالايمان  . آمن تخلص من الخطية وتتقدس . حين تسلّم قلبك للرب يحل فيه وهو القدوس فيجعلك ايضا ً مقدسا ً به . الروح القدس يقدّس بالتمام . الروح القدس يطهّر من كل نجاسة وخطية . الروح القدس يملأ فراغ الحياة ويرشد ويوجه ويقوي وينمّي . تلمسك يد الله وتملئك بالقوة ، قوة تملأ الكيان كله وتستحوذ على المشاعر جميعها . قوة مقدسة تبتلع كل ما فيك من إثم وتنتشر في جوانب نفسك وحياتك وقلبك ، وحين تصل تلك القوة الى القلب حتى تطهّر الفكر والمشاعر والارادة والحياة ، وطوال وجود هذه القوة المقدسة في القلب فهي تعمل باستمرار ودون توقف لتقدسك . كلما اهتزت حياتك ودخلت الخطية قلبك فان الروح القدس فيك يكشفها لك ، وما ان تعترف بخطيتك حتى يغفرها الله الأمين لك ويطهّرك من كل إثم . القداسة طبيعةٌ الهية لطيفة ٌ هادئة تحل بالانسان فتحل فيه الطبيعة المقدسة ويمتلئ القلب بالنور والروح بالطهارة وتتحول النفس الى جنة جميلة رائعة بها كل ما لذ وطاب من ثمار ، كل ما يبهج العين من ورود وازهار . القداسة في متناول يدك ، الله يتيحها لك بالروح القدس ، ويوصي الله جميع البشر بالقداسة . يقول : " امْتَلِئُوا بِالرُّوحِ " ( افسس 5 : 18 ) . هذه مشيئته . ويعد الله جميع البشر فيقول " إِنْ طَلَبْنَا شَيْئًا حَسَبَ مَشِيئَتِهِ يَسْمَعُ لَنَا." (1 يوحنا 5 : 14 ) . فإن طلبت القداسة والامتلاء بالروح القدس فهو يسمع لك ويستجيب .


----------



## fauzi (22 مايو 2011)

318 - الصلاة اتصال بالله ، حديث مع الله ، علاقة وشركة  بالله . الصلاة ليست فرضا ً ، الصلاة ليست طقسا ً ، الصلاة ليست عملا ً صالحا ً . الفرض والطقس والعمل الصالح هدفه الحصول على رضا الله . لكننا نحتاج  للصلاة ، نحن الذين نحتاج اليها لا الله ، نحتاج الى الصلاة لاننا نحتاج الى الله ، وكلما زادت اوقات الصلاة كلما زادت أوقات حضرتنا وشركتنا مع الله . يحدد البعض اوقاتا ً للصلاة ، يحددون عدد المرات وطول الصلوات . في انجيل لوقا 18 : 1 يوصينا السيد المسيح  : " يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُصَلَّى كُلَّ حِينٍ وَلاَ يُمَلَّ " . ويقول داود النبي : " أَمَّا أَنَا فَصَلاَةٌ " ( مزمور 109 : 4 ) . كلما صلينا كلما تدربنا على إتقان الصلاة ، وكلما تدربنا على الصلاة وعلى اتقان الصلاة كلما عرفنا كيف نقترب بها الى الله . الصلاة تغير الانسان وتغير العالم وتغير الحياة ، الصلاة تحرك يد الله . صلى النبي ايليا لله وحبس الله المطر ، أغلق كوى السماوات فلم ينزل مطر لثلاث سنوات وصلى ايليا ثانية لله وفتح الله كوى السماوات وانهمرت الامطار وملأت الارض بالمياه . صلى ابراهيم لله يطلب ابنا ً واستجاب الله ودبت الحياة في جسد سارة فحملت وولدت اسحق بعد ان شاخت وجفت . الصلاة تقتدر كثيرا ً في فعلها (طَلِبَةُ الْبَارِّ تَقْتَدِرُ كَثِيرًا فِي فِعْلِهَا.) ، طلب التلاميذ من المسيح ان يعلمهم الصلاة ووضع امامهم نموذجا ً للصلاة ، كانوا قد رأوا يوحنا المعمدان يعلم تلامبذه الصلاة وارادوا ان يعلمهم المسيح الصلاة . قال لهم متى صليتم فقولوا :" أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ " لا صلاة عبد لمعبود بل طلبة ابن من أب ، صلاة خاصة شخصية عائلية ، ليست طلبات ذاتية محصورة في احتياجات الفرد واهتماماته ، بل صلاة عامة شاملة تطلب اشياء عظيمة جليلة سامية تشمل العالم كله ، قال : صلوا قائلين : "  لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ  لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ  لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ ... خُبْزَنَا كَفَافَنَا أَعْطِنَا الْيَوْمَ.... وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا .... وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ ، لكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ " . بدأ المسيح بتقديس اسم الله ، القداسة لله ثم بطلب ملكوت الله ، سيادة ملكوت الله على العالم وتنفيذ مشيئة الله وارادته في كل مكان ، ثم تحول الى الحاجات الشخصية : الطعام الكافي ، غفران الخطايا ، النجاة من الشر . على هذا النموذج يريدنا الله ان نصلي ونصلي دائما ً كل حين كل الوقت . اقترب الى الله ، التقي به ، عاينه واجلس في حضرته ، افتح قلبك له وتحدث اليه ، ارفع صوتك نحوه وكلمه يسمعك ، يسمع صوتك ويسمعك صوته ايضا ً .


----------



## fauzi (23 مايو 2011)

319 - إذا ما تلفتنا الى العالم حولنا وجدنا الشر يملأ الارض والاشرار يسودون ، نرى الصدّيق مهضوم الحق ، مظلوما ً والشرير يتمادى في غيه ويفتري ويجور ، ويهتز البعض ويفقدون توازنهم ويغزو الشك قلوبهم ويتعثرون ، لكن النبي داود يسرع ويقول " لاَ تَغَرْ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ، وَلاَ تَحْسِدْ عُمَّالَ الإِثْمِ ، فَإِنَّهُمْ مِثْلَ الْحَشِيشِ سَرِيعًا يُقْطَعُونَ ، وَمِثْلَ الْعُشْبِ الأَخْضَرِ يَذْبُلُونَ . اتَّكِلْ عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَافْعَلِ الْخَيْرَ. اسْكُنِ الأَرْضَ وَارْعَ الأَمَانَةَ ...... سَلِّمْ لِلرَّبِّ طَرِيقَكَ وَاتَّكِلْ عَلَيْهِ " ( مزمور 37 : 1 -5 ) الاتكال على الله اول مرحلة في حياة الايمان ، الاتكال على الله قلب المسيحية ، الاتكال على الله هو لغة القلب وهي تصدر عن قلب مؤمن ، حين نتكل على الله فنحن نعترف بوجوده ، الاتكال يكون على شخص موجود ونعترف بقوته وبقدرته فالاتكال يكون على القوي القادر العظيم الجبار . ونحن نسير في طريق مظلم حين لا يكون هناك بصيص نور يرشدنا للطريق ، نتكل على الله ننظر في الظلام فنراه ، نسمع صوت خطواته أمامنا فنتبعه . ونحن نرقد في فراش المرض حين يضعف الجسد وتصعب الحركة ويهزل الجسم ، نتكل على الله نمد أيدينا فنمسك بيده يرفعنا ويحملنا يقوينا ويشفينا . ونحن اسرى الحزن والهم حين تمتلأ العيون بالدموع ، حين ينكسر القلب ، نتكل على الله ، نرفع عيوننا الدامعة اليه يمسح الدموع ويجبر كسر القلوب . الاتكال على الله إرتماء عليه حتى ونحن لا نراه نعرف انه هنا فنلقي بانفسنا عليه ، نرتمي بين ذراعيه القويتين الحانيتين ، نسمع نبض قلبه ونلمس دفء حضنه . مهما كانت قوتك الآن سيأتي يوم ٌ تضعف فيه ، قوتك الذاتية لا تدوم ، مهما كان من تعتمد عليهم وتتكل على اصحاب سلطة ونفوذ وقوة يتخلون عنك وينتهون ، الله وحده متكلك ، الله وحده حامل اثقالك ، الله وحده يرفعك . وسط كل ما يحيط بك من هموم إتكل عليه يطرد همومك ويملأ قلبك بالإطمئنان . وسط الحروب التي تحاصرك إتكل عليه تصبح المعركة معركتك والنصرة فيها لك . حين يتركك الناس ويهملونك ، حين يتخلى عنك الاهل والاصدقاء ، حين تقف وحدك ، حين تمد يدك فتجد الفراغ ، حين تستند على الهواء إتكل عليه ، يملأ فراغ حياتك ويسندك ، الله كفايتك ، الله يحفظك ، الله يعتني بك ، الله لا يتركك ولا يهملك . كل ما حولك يزول ، ينتهي ويضيع . كل من حولك ينفض ، يختفي ويرحل . إن الله هو الذي تستطيع ان تتكل عليه . إتكل عليه وسلم له طريقك .


----------



## fauzi (26 مايو 2011)

320 - يرنم داود النبي في مزموره 134: 1، 2  ويقول "  هُوَذَا بَارِكُوا الرَّبَّ يَا جَمِيعَ عَبِيدِ الرَّبِّ ، الْوَاقِفِينَ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ بِاللَّيَالِي . ارْفَعُوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ نَحْوَ الْقُدْسِ ، وَبَارِكُوا الرَّبَّ." . ارفعوا ايديكم وباركوا الرب يباركك الرب الصانع السماوات والارض . ينادي داود بأن نبارك الرب في الليالي . نعبد الرب ونباركه في سكون الليل وظلمته . في بيته نقف ليلا ً ونباركه . عادة ً العبادة في بيت الرب بالنهار ، في النور ، خلال اليوم . اما في الليل حين يظلم بيت الرب ، حين تسكن الاصوات ، الناس تترك بيت الرب ليلا ً . الذهاب الى بيت الرب في الليل دليل ايمان قوي . دخول بيت الرب ليلا ً ايمان . الانسان يعبد الرب وقت اليسر لا العسر . الانسان يعبد الله في وقت الخير . الانسان بطبعه يحب الفرح ويهرب من الحزن ، يحب النجاح ويهرب من الفشل ، يهرب من موضع الاحزان من مكان التعب والشقاء ، يبتعد عن الضعف والمرض . يجتمع الاصدقاء ويتلاقون وقت الغناء والطرب ويتفرقون وقت الحزن والكرب . الضيقات تمتحن صدق الصداقة . الصديق الباقي عند الضيق هو حقا ً صديق . عندما نتعبد في بيت الرب نهارا ً فقط فنحن نسعى الى اله نستفيد منه ونربح ، أما عندما نتعبد في بيت الرب ليلا ً فنحن نلتصق به ونبقى في حضرته لمحبتنا الدائمة له . حين كان المسيح يصنع المعجزات ويُطعم ويشفي ويعطي ويغفر ويهب ويبارك كان التلاميذ اقرب اليه من حبل الوريد ، كانو ملتفين حوله ، تابعين له ، فلما دخل جثسيماني ، لما دخل وسط الظلام ، لما بدأ الصراع والجهاد والعرق لم يصارعوا معه ، لم يشاركوه جهاده ، لم يسهروا ، ابتعدوا وانعزلوا وناموا . لما كان يقف وسط الجموع يعلّم ويتكلم بسلطان وقفوا معه بقربه وبجواره فلما وقف امام الكهنة يحاكمونه ويسخرون به ولما وقف امام بيلاطس مقيدا ً ، هربوا ، خانوه وانكروه وتركوا ملابسهم وفروا هاربين ، تركوه يذهب الى صليب الجلجثة وحده . حين كان يتنقل بين المدن يطرد الشياطين وينهر المرض ويقيم الموتى كانوا معه ، اما حين تسجّى على الصليب مجروحا ً مطعونا ً ، تفرقوا وتركوه .
هل تعبد الله وقت الفرج فقط ، في النهار وسط الانوار والافراح والنجاح فقط أم تعبده أيضا ً في الليل ، في الظلام ، في جثسيماني على الصليب وفي القبر . العبادة الصادقة تكون نهارا ً وليلا ً . العبادة الصادقة محبة لله المعطي لا للعطاء فقط . العبادة الحقة عبادة الله لشخصه ، لذاته لا لعطاياه وبركاته  . هو هدف عبادتنا .


----------



## fauzi (29 مايو 2011)

321 - هل ابتسمت في وجه انسان مكروب حزين مؤخرا ً ؟ هل ابتسمت له مشجعا ً ؟ هل قابلت شخصا ً شاكيا ً متذمرا ً باكيا ً متضررا ً فتحدثت اليه بكلمة ؟ الابتسامة المشجعة قد تصب بردا ً وسلاما ً على قلب يحترق ونفس تئن وتتوجع . الكلمة اللطيفة قد تنقذ شخصا ً من الاحباط والفشل وترفعه من بالوعة اليأس . حولنا كثيرون حياتهم مرة صدأة يتمزقون ويتألمون ويتوجعون ويأنون . ابتسامتك أو كلمتك تنشلهم وتنقذهم وتجدد حيويتهم وآمالهم وحياتهم . يقول بولس الرسول " فَالْبَسُوا كَمُخْتَارِي اللهِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ الْمَحْبُوبِينَ أَحْشَاءَ رَأْفَاتٍ ، وَلُطْفًا، وَتَوَاضُعًا ، وَوَدَاعَةً، وَطُولَ أَنَاةٍ ، مُحْتَمِلِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا، وَمُسَامِحِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا " ( كولوسي 3 : 12 ، 13 ) . اللطف والوداعة وطول الاناة  ثمار ٌ رائعة ٌ عظيمة  ٌ من ثمار الروح القدس " وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: مَحَبَّةٌ فَرَحٌ سَلاَمٌ ، طُولُ أَنَاةٍ لُطْفٌ صَلاَحٌ ، إِيمَانٌ وَدَاعَةٌ تَعَفُّفٌ " ( غلاطية 5 : 22 ، 23 ) . كلمة لطيفة يمكن ان توقف صراعا ً و حربا ً وكراهية ً وحقدا ً ومرارة سوداء مقيتة . لمسة يد وديعة يمكن ان تبعث في القلب الممتلئ بالحقد نسمة رقيقة من التفاهم والتسامح . ابتسامتك التي تنير وجهك تنير الجو كله حولك وتفتح القلوب والابواب امامك . يوصي الرسول بولس ان نلبس كمختاري الله المحبوبين أحشاء رأفة ٍ ولطف ، فالرأفة واللطف من سمات اولاد الله المختارين لحمل اسمه علامة ً تميزهم ، ولكي نظهر محبة الله للعالم نحب العالم ، ولكي نبشر برأفة الله ولطفه نُظهر الرأفة واللطف . حين تسقط نظرتك الحنونة على شخص حزين  تعيس يزول حزنه وتنتهي تعاسته . حين تصل كلماتك الرقيقة الى مسامع انسان قانط  يائس ، يملأ الرجاء قلبه . لا تبخل بنظرات اللطف ولا بكلمات الرأفة ولا ابتسامات الوداعة فانت بها توزع التعزية وكثيرون حولك يحتاجون الى التعزية وينتظرون العون والتشجيع  من مختاري الله امثالك . قد تلتقي بشخص ما مرة ً واحدة ، قد لا تكون تعرفه ولا تعرف ما يحصل في داخله من قلق . قد يكون في داخله حزن أو احباط أو فشل أو خوف ٌ وأنت لا تعرف ، قدم له وجها ًَ صبوحا ً ، قدم له ابتسامة ً مشجعة ، قدم له كلمة ً منعشة ، قدم له لمسة ً مشجعة . قد تغير بذلك حياته بعد الظلام قد تنعش قلبه  بعد طول انتظار وتغمره سعادة وفرحة وراحة وسلام . لا نعلم الاحزان الكامنة في قلوب الناس التي تعيش حولنا لكننا نعلم ان كلمة حنان ورأفة لا بد ان تجلو الهموم وتطرد الاحزان .


----------



## fauzi (1 يونيو 2011)

322 - نتمسك أحيانا ً بوعد الله لنا بأن يحافظ علينا ويحمينا ويطرد الشرور من حولنا " اَلسَّاكِنُ فِي سِتْرِ الْعَلِيِّ ، فِي ظِلِّ الْقَدِيرِ يَبِيتُ." ( مزمور 91 : 1 ) هناك نشعر بالامان والاسترخاء " لأَنَّهُ يُنَجِّيكَ مِنْ فَخِّ الصَّيَّادِ وَمِنَ الْوَبَإِ الْخَطِرِ . بِخَوَافِيهِ يُظَلِّلُكَ ، وَتَحْتَ أَجْنِحَتِهِ تَحْتَمِي " ( مزمور 91 : 3 ، 4 ) ، ونتصور ان من حقنا أن نحيا في سلام وراحة وأمان لن يمسنا شر ٌ أبدا وأن الله يدافع عنا ، دائما ً " يَسْقُطُ عَنْ جَانِبِكَ أَلْفٌ ، وَرِبْوَاتٌ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ. إِلَيْكَ لاَ يَقْرُبُ. ً " ( مزمور 91 : 7 ) . إتباع الله ليس طريقاً سهلا ً دائما ً ، ليس مفروشا ً بالزهور والورود . يقول المسيح : " مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي. " ( مرقس 8 : 34 ) . يضع المسيح أمامنا صليبا ً نحمله ، لا بد أن نحمله ، لا نتكأ عليه بل نحمله . المسيحية ليست عكازا ً يحملنا بل صليبا ً نحمله ، هكذا يكون اتبّاع المسيح . قد يكون صليبك فقرا ً تعاني منه ، حاجة ً  لطعام أو شراب أو كساء . قد يكون صليبك مرضا ً تقاسيه ، الما ً ومعاناة وتعبا ً وضعفا ً ووهنا ً . قد يكون صليبك عملا ً وضيعا ً تقوم  به ، مقاما ً حقيرا ً وحياتا ً مزرية . قد يكون صليبك مواجهة إضطهاد ٍ ، مقاومة ظلم ٍ ، خيانة ً وغدرا ً وطعنات في الظهر . الصلبان كثيرة ٌ متعددة متنوعة جميعها ثقيلة ٌ خشنة  قاسية ٌ مرهقة ، قد تجد نفسك غير قادر على حملها ، تئن تحتها وتتوجع وتسقط تحتها وتخور . حين يثقل عليك صليبك يتقدم الرب بنفسه اليك ويمد يده ويحمله معك ، يضع كتفه بجوار كتفك ويرفعه معك ، يخف ثقله وتقل خشونته ، الرب قريب منك ، سوف تحس به قريب جدا ً منك ، حين تعرف ذلك  ستقنع بصليبك وترفعه راضيا ً صابرا ً صامدا ً سعيدا ً . الصليب الذي تحمله وسيلتك لاتباع المسيح والسير خلفه والمشي ورائه ، وحين تتبع المسيح يخف حملك ويسهل سيرك ، وحين تتبع المسيح تعرف قيمة الصليب وفرحة حمله وامتياز قبوله وتستطيع ان تعزي من يجد صليبه ثقيلا ً وتعين من يئن ويتوجع من حمله . صليب المسيح الذي حمله عنك كان ثقيلا ً جدا ً لا يستطيع حمله غيره ، سار طريق الآلام كله ، استلقى عليه وسُمرت يداه ورجلاه  به . لم يحمله فقط ويحتمله بل رُفع عليه ومات مصلوبا ً عليه . حين تشعر بثقل صليبك انظر الى صليب المسيح . قبل ان تشكو وتتذمر تأمل وفكر في صليب المسيح ، تحمّل صليبك متعزيا ً فرحا ً مبتهجا ً منتصرا ً .


----------



## fauzi (2 يونيو 2011)

323 - ما اجمل استقبال اليوم بفرحة ٍ ورجاء ٍ وامل ٍ وبهجة ، اليوم كله يصبح مشرقا ً . فرحة القلب تشكّل وتلون كل ما حولك . القلب الفرحان يجد الشمس أكثر اشراقا ً . القلب الفرحان يجعل الطريق سهلا ً ممهدا ً يُظهر الأشجار أكثر اخضرارا ً . القلب الفرحان يطرد التعب والارهاق واثقال الواجبات والمسؤوليات والمهام . لا تدع الحزن يغزو قلبك ، إن دخل الحزن القلب سرى الى جميع جسمك . الحزن يثقل القلب ويجعله كتلة من الصخر داخل صدرك . الحزن يضغط على العقل ، يشوشه ، يفسده ، يعجّزه عن العمل بكفاءة ،. حين يدخل الحزن الى حياتك يجعل امام ناظريك حاجز اسود يلون كل شيء بالسواد . حين يدخل الحزن حياتك يهاجم حواسك ويضعفها ويعطل عملها . يقول داود النبي " لِمَاذَا أَنْتِ مُنْحَنِيَةٌ يَا نَفْسِي ؟ وَلِمَاذَا تَئِنِّينَ فِيَّ ؟ ( مزمور 42 : 5 ) . الله لم يخلقنا للحزن بالعكس خلقنا للفرح والبهجة والسعادة ، للسرور والضحك والتهليل ، خلقنا على صورته وشبهه ، هو نبع الفرح ونحن على شاكلته يجب ان نحيا فرحين . ودخلت الخطية ونشبت اظافرها فينا ونزف في داخلنا الحزن والالم والشقاء واللوعة وكل ما حولنا يبعث على الفرح ، نسمة الهواء الرقيقة التي تلثم وجهك وتربض على جبينك ، اشعة الشمس المضيئة التي تلوّن الطبيعة والاشياء حولك ترسم بريشتها جمالا ً وابداعا ً . قطرة الندى وهي تتأرجح على صفحة ورقة الشجر تعكس اشعة الشمس وضوء النهار ، المطر والثلج ، الرعد والبرق ، الحر والبرد ، الاعصار والعواصف تُظهر قوة الخالق . كل ذلك تعبيرات عن انك جزء ٌمن خليقة عظيمة رائعة جعلك الله سيدا ً عليها الا يملأ ذلك قلبك بالفخر والفرح ؟ لماذا تحيا حزينا ً ومخازن الله عامرة بالفرح . لا تنظر الى الجانب الاسود في الحياة فقط ، لا تستسلم للهم واليأس والتعاسة . الحياة جميلة جدا ً بسلبياتها وايجابياتها لأن يد الله صنعتها وترعاها وتحفظها وفوق ذلك كله هناك الله ، الله الذي يحبك الذي في محبته فداك " فَرَحًا أَفْرَحُ بِالرَّبِّ " ( اشعياء 61 : 10 ) أفرحُ وابتهج به ، أفرح ُ دائما ً  " افْرَحُوا كُلَّ حِينٍ ." 1 تسالونيكي 5 : 16 ) . الله الهك حي ٌ دائما ً ، الله الهك قادر ، الله الهك معك لا يتركك ولا يهملك الى الأبد . كيف لا تفرح به ؟ كيف ؟ لا تبتأس ، لا ترتعب ، لا ترهب ولا تيأس ولا تحزن ، في المسيح لك رجاء ، في المسيح لك عزاء ، في المسيح لك فداء ، المسيح يسوع لك .


----------



## fauzi (6 يونيو 2011)

324 - " سلّم للربّ طريقك واتّكل عليه وهو يجري . ويخرج مثل النور برّك وحقّك مثل الظّهيرة " (مزمور 37 : 5 ، 6) . إذا كنت تشعر بأنك في مجتمع يظلمك وأن مواهبك وقدراتك مهمشة وأن الكثير من الذين يحيطون بك لا يقدرونك ، إعلم أنه يوجد إله يهتم بك بضعفك وبقوّتك ، عليك فقط أن تكون أمينا مع الذي أعطاك الغفران والخلاص المجاني .


----------



## fauzi (6 يونيو 2011)

325 - فى أوقات معينة ، حينما نسمع كلمة من الله ، نميل لاستخدام ذكائنا فى فهم ورسم صورة لما يريده منا ، بينما ما يريده الرب حقيقة هو ببساطة الطاعة والثقة فيه وبكل وسيلة ، درب إيمانك على تحريك الجبال ، ولتدرك أنه سيبقى الرب وحده هو الذى يحركها فعليا .


----------



## fauzi (7 يونيو 2011)

326 - إن اساس تخوفنا من عواصف الحياة واضطرابنا في اثنائها هو عدم استعدادنا لها . لا شك ان حياتنا معرضة كل يوم ٍ للعواصف والاعاصير فهل انت مستعد ؟ هل انت متحصن ٌ بقوة الايمان الذي يُعطي السلام ؟ ان الله بالنسبة الى المؤمن هو الملجأ الحصين ، لذا يقول كاتب المزامير : "  اَللهُ لَنَا مَلْجَأٌ وَقُوَّةٌ. عَوْنًا فِي الضِّيْقَاتِ وُجِدَ شَدِيدًا. لِذلِكَ لاَ نَخْشَى وَلَوْ تَزَحْزَحَتِ الأَرْضُ ، وَلَوِ انْقَلَبَتِ الْجِبَالُ إِلَى قَلْبِ الْبِحَارِ." ( مزمور 46 : 1 ، 2 )  فلنسرع اذا ً الى هذا الملجأ العظيم لكي نحتمي به ولنضع كامل ثقتنا في شخصه الصالح والامين الذي وعدنا في كلمته : "  أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعًا لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ " ( رومية 8 : 28 ) . 
ان الرب يسوع الذي يقول عنه الكتاب بأنه رئيس السلام يقول لنا : " سَلاَمًا أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سَلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا." ( يوحنا 14 : 27 ) .  لا يمكننا ان نتمتع بالسلام وسط العواصف الا اذا فتحنا قلوبنا لرئيس السلام وطلبنا اليه ان يدخل ويتربع على عرش حياتنا . 
إن كنت تريد ان تستعد لعواصف الحياة التجأ الى المسيح بالايمان واطلب منه اولا ً أن يخلصك ويغفر لك خطاياك وبالتالي يضمك الى حظيرته لتكون واحدا ً من خرافه الذين يرعاهم ويقوتهم .


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يونيو 2011)

> إن  كنت تريد ان تستعد لعواصف الحياة التجأ الى المسيح بالايمان واطلب منه اولا  ً أن يخلصك ويغفر لك خطاياك وبالتالي يضمك الى حظيرته لتكون واحدا ً من  خرافه الذين يرعاهم ويقوتهم .



 *آميـــــــــــــن 

+ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## fauzi (8 يونيو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــن
> 
> +ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


*شكرا ً   ABOTARBO
الرب يباركك
*


----------



## fauzi (8 يونيو 2011)

327 - هل قرأت عن الساعة الغريبة التي صممها أحد علماء النبات ، هي ساعة بلا عقارب كما انها تختلف في فكرتها عن الساعة الرقمية الحديثة ، انها ساعة عجيبة تتحدث اليك عن طريق الزهور ، زهور مرتبة بنظام معين كل زهرة منها لها وقت معين من اليوم لتتفتح فيه بالتتابع واحدة وراء الاخرى فإذا نظرت اليها عرفت الوقت . الله اعد لك ساعة مثيلة من الزهور ، يفتح لك براعم بركاته ، بركة ً وراء الاخرى ليمتعك برحيق ارادته الصالحة الكاملة المرضية وبعسل محبته الرائع الحلاوة ، ايامنا تتتابع وتمتعنا ببركاته أكثر فاكثر ، هكذا تؤكد لنا كلمة الله قائلة : " أَمَّا سَبِيلُ الصِّدِّيقِينَ فَكَنُورٍ مُشْرِق ، يَتَزَايَدُ وَيُنِيرُ إِلَى النَّهَارِ الْكَامِلِ. " ( امثال 4 : 18 ) وساعة الله تسير بمنتهى الدقة والنظام كل برعم له وقت مناسب تماما ً يتفتح فيه فلا تنزعج من اية سحابة قاتمة تراها الآن في أفق حياتك فسوف تهطل منها امطار غزيرة من البركة في الوقت الخاص الذي حدده لها المصمم الاعظم وهو دائما ً الوقت المناسب لك . الوحي الالهي يقول : ان الله " صَنَعَ الْكُلَّ حَسَنًا " ( جامعة 3 : 11 ) هذه آية معبرة تؤكد اقتدار الله في عمله لكنها لو قُرأت هكذا بدون الكلمتين التاليتين لها فقدت الكثير من معناها ، فالآية كاملة ً تقول : ان الله " صَنَعَ الْكُلَّ حَسَنًا فِي وَقْتِهِ " . نعم  الله يصنع كل شيء حسنا ً ولكن في وقته ، في الوقت المناسب . الله اعد لك بركات كثيرة  لكل يوم لكن لا تستعين بحيل بشرية لكي تعجّل من تمتعك بها ، لا تفعل هكذا حتى لا تخسر الوقت والمجهود كليهما معا ً ، لا تكن قلقا ً، إهدأ امام الله فشجرهُ لا يعطي ثمرا ً الا في اوانه . ثق ان الله لا يتوقف لحظة واحدة عن الاهتمام بك ، ساعته لا تتعطل أبدا ً .
سيدي المسيح علمني ان اهدأ دائما ً عند قدميك واضع ثقتي كاملة ً فيك .


----------



## fauzi (8 يونيو 2011)

*328 - لا يمكن ان يبقى القليل ُ قليلا ً عندما يوضع بين يدي الخالق . لا يمكن ان تبقى المشكلة بلا حل ٍ عندما تسلّم للمسيح . لا يمكن ان تبقى النفوس جائعة عندما تتلاقى مع خبز الحياة . تذكر ان الذي اشبع الآلاف من البشر بخمسة خبزات وسمكتين صغيرتين يستطيع وحده ان يشبعك وان يملأ كافة احتياجاتك عندما تلجأ اليه . *


----------



## fauzi (9 يونيو 2011)

329 - في العالم احزان ٌ ثقيلة ٌ جدا ً ينوء بحملها اقوى الناس واشجعهم . أمٌ ارملة ٌ تفقد وحيدها الشاب وهو على اول عتبات الحياة في ريعان شبابه . فنان ٌ مبدع أخرجت ريشته اجمل اللوحات واروعها يفقد بصره في حادثة . لاعبةُ العاب قوى مشهورة نضرة الجسد والروح تسقط وتصاب بشلل تام . صبي في ربيع حياته ، يسقط البيت ويُدفن تحته كل افراد اسرته ، كلهم . ماذا تقول لهؤلاء لتعزيهم ؟ كيف نخفف آلامهم ونحاول ابعاد احزانهم ؟ لا يستطيع ان يعزي الحزين الا حزين مر بتجربة قاسية ونال عزاء الرب أو متأمل في رحمة الله ومحبته . الله ينظر الى اولئك ويقترب منهم ويقول : " تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي ، لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي الضَّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ " ( 2 كونثوس 12 : 9 ) . تكفيك ، تكفيك الآن . تكفيك الآن وانت في وسط الحزن وأنت في اعماق الالم ، وانت تمر بالتجربة . الله يتدخل حالا ً أسرع من أي نجدة ، يُسرع ويقف معك الآن . يُسرع اليك الآن لا في الماضي ولا في المستقبل  بل في الحاضر . تكفيك نعمتي ، نعمته تكفيك ، كم حجمها ، ما مقاييسها ، نعمته هو . نعمة ٌ غير محدودة كما هو غير محدود . نعمته عظيمة كما هو عظيم وهي ملكه هذه النعمة له يعطيها لك لتكون ملكك ، نعمة الله ملكك وقت الحزن والالم والضيق والمشقة والتجربة ، وهو يوجه القول لك ، يوجه النعمة لك ، يرسلها اليك أنت . الله يعدك بأن نعمته تكفيك ، هل تصدّقه ؟ هل تصدّق الله ؟ هذه هي التعزية الوحيدة ، وعد الله بأن نعمته تكفيك ، لهذا فالمؤمن بهذا الوعد الذي يصدّق الله يتعزى في محنته ، والسلام يغزو قلب المجرّب اذا ما تمسك بهذا الوعد وصدّقه . أحيانا ً ننظر الى وعود الله وعهوده على انها آمال ٌ بعيدة المنال . وعود الله حقائق صادقة ، جرّب قوة الله وهو يحققها لك . الله يعدك بالنعمة ، نعمته تكفيك ، نعمة تفوق اعنف التجارب . الله يعدك بالرحمة ، رحمة ٌ تغطيك ، رحمته أقوى من أعتى الطعنات . نعمته تغّلف التجربة وتفقدها حدتها وعنفها  وقسوتها وسطوتها ، نعمة الله تكفيك " تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي ، لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي الضَّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ " .
إذا ما دهاك البلى والخطر 
فيكفيك من نعمتي ما انسكب 
ولا توقع النار فيك الضرر
فاني انقيك مثل الذهب 
تمتع بنعمة الله ففيها الكفاية . تناول قوة الله فهي في الضعف تُكمل .


----------



## soso a (9 يونيو 2011)

تأمل جميل خالص 
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (10 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> تأمل جميل خالص
> الرب يبارك خدمتك


شكرا ً  soso a
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (10 يونيو 2011)

330 - هل يتعلّم الانسان من الاحداث التي تحدث حوله ؟ او بصيغة اخرى هل نتعظ ؟ كثيرا ً ما نودع قريبا ً أو صديقا ً الى الحياة الابدية ونفكر في الموت ونتذكر فجأة ً وكأننا لم نعرف من قبل أن أيامنا معدودة وان الابدية مهما بعُدت فهي قريبة وانه يليق بنا ان نستعد لها استعدادا ً افضل ، ويتملكنا هذا الشعور بضعة ساعات او ايام ولكننا سريعا ً ما ننسى ونغمر انفسنا في ما كانت مغمورة فيه ناسين ما تأثرنا به عن قصر الحياة وقلة أهميتها إذا ما قيست بالابدية . نذهب الى الكنيسة ونستمع الى مواعظ مؤثرة ونقرر انه لا بد ان نبدأ عهدا ً جديدا ً مع الله يخلو من كل آثار الحياة القديمة ونسير في الطريق أياما ً ، الا ان احداث الحياة تنسينا كل ما اعتزمناه وإذا بنا نعود مرة ً أخرى الى الاركان الضعيفة التي كنا مستعبدين لها من قبل . ولسنا في هذا وحدنا بل يشاركنا فيه العالم كله . كم مرة ً تكلم الله لبني اسرائيل كلاما ً مباشرا ً أو عن طريق الملوك والانبياء وتابوا وندموا ثم عادوا الى الشر ، كم مرة ضربهم الله وادبهم وتابوا ولكن التوبة لم تستمر . كم مرة ادبنا الله في حياتنا الخاصة بانواع تأديبات ٍ ادركناها إذا لم يدركها أحد غيرنا وتبنا الى الله ثم عدنا واخطأنا اليه . كم مرة احسن الله الينا على غير استحقاق وادركنا محبته ثم نسيناها بعد قليل . الحقيقة ان كل احداث العالم التي تحدث معنا والتي تحدث في البيئة المحيطة بنا لا يمكن ان تؤثر في احدنا تأثيرا ً دائما ً ً. ان التغيير الحقيقي الوحيد هو الذي يعمله الروح القدس عندما نسمح له بأن يسكن فينا ويملأ حياتنا ويرشدنا ويسيطر على كل قوانا ويوجهها التوجيه الصحيح في كل وقت وكل مجال . قال المسيح : " أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ ، لأَنَّكُمْ بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئًا." ( يوحنا 15 : 5 ) . وقال بولس الرسول : " لأَنَّ اللهَ هُوَ الْعَامِلُ فِيكُمْ أَنْ تُرِيدُوا وَأَنْ تَعْمَلُوا مِنْ أَجْلِ الْمَسَرَّةِ. " ( فيلبي 2 : 13 ) .  " سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ " ( اعمال الرسل 1 : 8 ) . 
لا تقل أنا قوي ، لا تقل انا غني ، لا تقل انا مكتفي ولست محتاج . تأكد انك ضعيف لكنك قوي بالمسيح ، وانك لا شيء ولكنك ذا قيمة عظيمة متى كنت في المسيح ، المسيح يحبك كيفما انت لهذا يدعوك ان تأتي اليه وتطلب الامتلاء من روحه القدوس فيحيا فيك فتصبح بطلا ً في المسيح  فيغيرك بالكامل متى طلبت ان يسكن روحه فيك فينقيك ويطهرك ويرشدك ويعينك ويلبسك الانسان الجديد بثياب البر الطاهرة . تقدم اليه انه بانتظارك ، لا تفكر كثيرا ً ، لم يبقى من الوقت الا القليل " لأَنَّ الأَيَّامَ شِرِّيرَةٌ " ( افسس 5 : 16 ) . سيأتي قريبا ً فاستعد للقائه لتحيا الى الابد معه .


----------



## fauzi (10 يونيو 2011)

331 - لو شعرت ان كل الابواب مغلقة امامك فثق ان كل باب مغلق له مفتاح عند الله ، وإن احاطتك التجارب والضيقات من جميع الجهات فاعلم ان كل مشكلة لها الف حل عند الله ، وان كنت في حالة حزن ويأس فثق ان حزنك سيتحول الى فرح وكل سقوط لا بد ان يكون معه قيامة ونصرة وكل ظلمة سيأتي بعدها نور لأنه هناك رجاء . لا تيأس بل ثق أن هناك رجاء ، فما اجملها حياة الرجاء . مهما بدا لك ان جميع الابواب مغلقة ، لا تضعف ولا تخور . ومهما كان الامر عسير والتجارب محيطة بك من كل جانب اعلم ان عند الله للموت مخارج ، يقول لك الرب لن اتركك . تأكد ان هناك رجاء مهما تعقدت الامور فالله لا يتركك حتى ان تخلى عنك الجميع ، انه ينظر اليك في حنان الأب ويقول لك ثق يا ابني لن اتركك للفشل ، لن اتركك للضيق والحزن ، لن اتركك للعوز ، لن اتركك للظلم ، لن اتركك للتجارب والضيقات ، لن اتركك للسقطات فأنا اله المستحيلات . ثق انه سيأتي الوقت الذي سأحول فيه حزنك الى فرح . ثق يا أبني انني سانتهر الريح والعواصف واريحك في كل الأمور حتى وان شعرت ان الجميع تركوك في محنتك فأنا لن أتركك أبدا ً . لقد هلك يهوذا لأنه فقد رجاءه وشنق نفسه ، بينما رجاء القديس بطرس الرسول جعله يبكي مرا ً ويتوب عما فعله وبرجائه وتوبته أعاد له الرب رسوليته مرة اخرى في قوله : " أَتُحِبُّنِي ؟ " يا بطرس ثلاث مرات . فالرجاء يعطي القلب الفرح الدائم ، فلنصلي جميعا ً أن يعطينا الرب هذا الرجاء .


----------



## fauzi (10 يونيو 2011)

332 - حين نزلت بايوب النوازل ، حين ضاع كل ما له ومات كل ابنائه ، حين فقد كل شيء وانطرح في التراب مضروبا ً مقروحا ً مريضا ً عاجزا ً وهو محطم الجسد ، مكسور القلب حزين ، التف حوله بعض اصحابه يحاولون ان يعزوه بكلام كثير تعب منه وتضجر ورفع قلبه بشكواه الى الله يتسائل ويتباكى ، يتمزق بين اليأس والأمل ، أجابه الله من العاصفة وقال : " اُشْدُدِ الآنَ حَقْوَيْكَ كَرَجُل ، فَإِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ فَتُعَلِّمُنِي .أَيْنَ كُنْتَ حِينَ أَسَّسْتُ الأَرْضَ ؟ أَخْبِرْ إِنْ كَانَ عِنْدَكَ فَهْمٌ. مَنْ وَضَعَ قِيَاسَهَا " ( ايوب 38 : 3 – 5 ) . كلمات اعادت الى ايوب رشده ، من هو من اعمال الله الجبارة ؟ أين هو فيها ؟ وجه الله نظره الى الارض والبحر والنجوم ، جعله يمعن النظر ويرى ويتعلم . كان حديث ايوب واصحابه يتسم بالتشاؤم والاحباط والفشل والضياع واراد الله ان يرفعه من تلك الحمأة ، اراد ان يعيد اليه الرجاء والتفاؤل والاتكال فقال : " أَدَخَلْتَ إِلَى خَزَائِنِ الثَّلْجِ ، أَمْ أَبْصَرْتَ مَخَازِنَ الْبَرَدِ ، الَّتِي أَبْقَيْتَهَا لِوَقْتِ الضَّرِّ " ( ايوب 38 : 22 ، 23 ) الخزائن مملوءة بالثلج ، ثلج كثير لا حصر له ، المخازن عامرة بالبَرَد القاتل المهلك لكن الله لايخرج ما بها بلا وعي ٍ أو قصد أو حكمة ، يخرجها بقدر لنفعنا وصالحنا . التجارب والمشاكل والمتاعب التي تلم بنا أدوات في يد الله للبركة ، للرحمة ، للخير والمنفعة . لو نظرنا بعين الايمان للغيوم الداكنة السوداء لتحولت الى الوان قوس قزح جميل ، لو تأملنا في النوازل التي تنزل بنا بعين الاتكال على الله لاختبرنا فيها محبة الله ونعمته ، ولو استدعينا احداث الماضي القاسية التي اظلمت حياتنا ، لو تذكرنا ما مر بنا من الم وما احاط بنا من يأس وقنوط وخوف لكنا نرى كيف كانت يد الله معنا ، كيف التفت اصابعه حولنا تحمينا وتحفظنا ، كيف صار بجوارنا وامسك بايدينا الطريق كله ، يسمح بها ليهذب حياتنا ليشذبنا ، ليجذبنا اليه ، ليجعل منا ابناء صالحين له . حين نسقط في تجربة وسط اعماق الهاوية في الظلام نرى نوره يملا قلوبنا . حين تعتصرنا شدة ٌ وتضغط علينا وتبرك علينا بثقلها نجد يده ترفع وتحمل وتعين . نتصور حين نمر في ضيق ٍ ان كل ما في العالم من ضيق حل بنا ونزل ساحتنا . يخيل لنا حين نقع في مشكلة ان كل المشاكل تراكمت وتجمعت وهبت علينا . خزائن الله مملوءة ٌ وهو لا يسمح الا بما هو لصالحنا وخيرنا لبنائنا وصقلنا . مخازن الله عامرة وهو يحفظنا منها ويحفظها عنا ولا يمرر من بين اصابعه الا ما يريد . لا ترتعب حين يلم بك مرض ، لا تخف حين تسقط في فشل . الله يرفعك بكلتا يديه الى اعلى .


----------



## fauzi (10 يونيو 2011)

333 - ثروة لا تخضع للضرائب 

ذهب أحد مأموري الضرائب على احد خدام الرب ليحاسبه على ارباحه فقال له الخادم : اني رجل غني . فاسرع رجل الضرائب واخرج قلمه وابتدأ بسؤاله : 
- حسنا ً وماذا تمتلك ؟
 فأجابه الخادم : انا امتلك المخلّص الرب يسوع المسيح الذي احبني حتى الموت ووهب لي الحياة الابدية والذي اعد لي مكان في المدينة السماوية .
- وماذا أيضا ً ؟
- عندي الكتاب المقدس فيه لي كل مشورة الله .
- وماذا أيضا ً ؟
- عندي زوجة شجاعة وتقية وكما قال سليمان : " اِمْرَأَةٌ فَاضِلَةٌ مَنْ يَجِدُهَا؟ لأَنَّ ثَمَنَهَا يَفُوقُ اللآلِئَ." ( امثال 31 : 10 ) .
- وتابع مأمور الضرائب : وماذا ايضا ً ؟ 
- فقال الخادم : اولادي مطيعين اتقياء يحبون الله . 
- وماذا أيضا ً ؟ 
- وقلب فرحان يساعدني على اجتياز مصاعب الحياة بسرور . 
- وماذا أيضا ً ؟
- اخوة لي في المسيح يحبونني ويصلون  لأجلي ، ينصحونني ويساعدونني يسترون ضعفاتي . 
- وماذا بعد ؟
- هذا كل ما امتلكه .
وعنئذ ٍ نهض رجل الضرائب بعد ان أغلق دفتره وقال له : انك بالحقيقة رجل ٌ غني غير ان ممتلكاتك لا تخضع للضرائب .


----------



## fauzi (10 يونيو 2011)

334 - اللؤلؤة الثمينة

في ايام الاعياد يكثر البيع والشراء وتعلن بعض المحلات عن فرص لكسب كبير . وكثيرا ً ما يكون الاعلان كذبا ً وخداعا ً ، ولعل اغلب الناس يتأثرون بالحركة التجارية وما يختلط بها من انفاق ٍ وأخذ ٍ وعطاء ولا يرون الى جانب الهدايا شيئا ً مثيرا ً في العيد . يحدثنا المسيح عن انسان من هذا القبيل كان تاجر مجوهرات وقد اشترى وباع الكثير واكتسب خبرة كبيرة في القيم الصحيحة للمقتنيات وذات يوم ٍ وجد لؤلؤة واحدة كانت تختلف عن كل اللآلئ لم يرى مثلها من قبل وادرك قيمتها ورأى انه لن يبلغ غايته كتاجر محنك حتى يستحوذ على هذه الجوهرة فابتدأ يحصي ما عنده من مال إذا باع هذا وذاك حتى يشتري هذه اللؤلؤة الثمينة وادرك بعد حساب قليل انه لكي يملك هذه الدرة لا بد له ان يبيع كل ما يملك ويدفعه ثمنا ً للجوهرة الواحدة وهاله الامر فكل جوهرة ٍ كانت عزيزة عليه ، كيف يتخلى عنها واعاد هذا التاجر التأمل فيها وكانت جواهره كلها براقة جذابة ثم تركها جانبا ً وتطلع الى اللؤلؤة الفريدة ورأى فيها ما لم يره  في أي مما اقتناه من قبل فمضى وباع كل ما كان له واشترى الجوهرة الواحدة ولم يندم .
كلنا هذا التاجر تبهرنا أضواء كثيرة براقة في العالم حتى نأتي الى المسيح ونقارن بين ما يعطيه هو وما يعطيه العالم وإذا بكل المجوهرات التي تأخذ بالبابنا زجاج ٌ ملون تضغط عليه فينكسر ولا يصيبك منه الا جراح وآلام ، قارنه إذا شئت بجوهرة الحياة مع المسيح وما فيها من سلام وفرح وقوة وانتصار لا شك تندم على ما فاتك في جمع لآلئ مزيفة .
ايها الشاب الغني يقول لك المسيح : اِذْهَبْ بِعْ كُلَّ مَا لَكَ وَتَعَالَ اتْبَعْنِي  . فهل انت قادر ايها الغالي على قلب الرب الذي اعطاك كل شيء ان تترك كل ما يبهرك في هذا العالم وتضعه عند اقدام يسوع ؟ هل تقدر ان تبيع كل جواهرك التي اسرت قلبك وتشتري سلام وفرح وانتصار يسوع ولا تتهاون أو تتأنى . قدم كل شيء للرب يسوع فلن تندم ستربح الحياة الابدية .


----------



## †السريانيه† (10 يونيو 2011)

تقول كلمة الله ان الايمان يطرح الخوف الى خارج . 
أن كان أيمانك لا يحررك من المخاوف ولا يمنحك السلام ، 
ليس هذا هو الايمان الصحيح الذي انت بحاجة اليه 
امين ...​


----------



## fauzi (11 يونيو 2011)

†السريانيه† قال:


> تقول كلمة الله ان الايمان يطرح الخوف الى خارج .
> أن كان أيمانك لا يحررك من المخاوف ولا يمنحك السلام ،
> ليس هذا هو الايمان الصحيح الذي انت بحاجة اليه
> امين ...​


شكرا ً السريانية
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (11 يونيو 2011)

335 - يتحدثون هذه الايام عن جرائم قتل الاسرى وقت الحروب ، أسرى عاجزين يُقتلون ، والأسير عاجز مقيد اليدين والقدمين محجوز خلف جدران سميكة وقضبان حديدية ؟ الأسير غير السجين ، الأسير جندي يحارب انهزم وفقد سلاحه واقتنصه العدو . يخرج من صفوف الجيش ، يُلغى ، يُصبح بلا فائدة لا حول له ولا قوة ولا مكان . لا مكان له في جيشه أو في بلده أو في وطنه ، أسير ٌ حبيس ٌ في أرض الاعداء . يصوّر المزمور 137 حال الأسير في أرض أسره ، يقول : " عَلَى أَنْهَارِ بَابِلَ هُنَاكَ جَلَسْنَا ، بَكَيْنَا أَيْضًا عِنْدَمَا تَذَكَّرْنَا صِهْيَوْنَ .عَلَى الصَّفْصَافِ فِي وَسَطِهَا عَلَّقْنَا أَعْوَادَنَا........ كَيْفَ نُرَنِّمُ تَرْنِيمَةَ الرَّبِّ فِي أَرْضٍ غَرِيبَةٍ ؟  إِنْ نَسِيتُكِ يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ ، تَنْسَى يَمِينِي " . الأسر ليس أسر الجسد فقط . الجسد إن غاب وقتا ً يأتي يومٌ ويعود . أسير الجسد أسير القلب حزين منكسر عاجز عن الفرح والغناء والراحة ، يعلّق عوده على الصفصاف ، يصمت العود ويخرس ، أوتاره ساكتة ٌ مشلولة ، وينظر الأسير الى بلده وأرضه بشوق ويصلي كل يوم ٍ طالبا ً العودة  ، وينفطر القلب وتدمع العين وترتجف الشفتان بالحزن واللوعة في الأرض الغريبة . ويقف المسيح ويعلن : " رُوحُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ ، لأَنَّهُ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ ، أَرْسَلَنِي لأَشْفِيَ الْمُنْكَسِرِي الْقُلُوبِ ، لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ ولِلْعُمْيِ بِالْبَصَرِ، وَأُرْسِلَ الْمُنْسَحِقِينَ فِي الْحُرِّيَّةِ ، وَأَكْرِزَ بِسَنَةِ الرَّبِّ الْمَقْبُولَةِ." ( لوقا 4 : 18 ، 19 ) . جاء المسيح الى العالم ليخلّص . اعلن ملاك الرب عن مولده للرعاة وللعالم : " فَهَا أَنَا أُبَشِّرُكُمْ بِفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ يَكُونُ لِجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ : أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ. " ( لوقا 2 : 10 ، 11 ) . المخلّص المسيح مجيئه فرح ، فرح الخلاص ، الخلاص من الأسر ، أسر الخطية "  كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ الْخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ " ( يوحنا 8 : 34 ) . منسحق ومنكسر القلب . الخطية تسلب الحرية . الخطية تسلب الكرامة . الخاطي مسلوب الارادة ، مسلوب الراحة والسلام ، والمسيح يعرض على هؤلاء عمله ، مهمته ، سلامه وخلاصه ، تحريره . جاء ليحرر ويخلّص ويطهّر ويبرر " فَإِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ الابْنُ فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَارًا. " ( يوحنا 8 : 36 ) . لن يتحرر الاسير للخطية الا بالخلاص بدم يسوع المسيح ، هو وحده الذي يحرر . الخطية تقيد العقل والقلب والفكر والارادة . قيود الخطية ثقيلة ٌ قاسية ، لو حاولت التخلّص منها لن تقدر فليست لديك القدرة على كسر قيودها . واحد ٌ فقط هو الذي يقدر ، ذاك الذي حمل خطايانا على الصليب . كل خطايا البشر أخذها معه وعلقها معه ودخل القبر بها وقام تاركا ً إياها . المسيح يعرض عليك الحرية الحقيقية ، الحرية من الخطية ومن سلطانها . حين تأتي اليه يمد يده ويكسر قيودك ويحررك من عبودية الخطية .


----------



## fauzi (12 يونيو 2011)

336 - فشل الاول وهو يندفع  نحو اتباع المسيح دون تحسب للمستقبل وفشل الثاني وهو يتابطأ في اتباع المسيح لتحسبه واهتمامه بالمستقبل ، وجاء الثالث ولعله قد كان  سمع ورأى ما تم لصاحبيه الاولين ، قال : " أَتْبَعُكَ يَا سَيِّدُ ، وَلكِنِ ائْذَنْ لِي أَوَّلاً أَنْ أُوَدِّعَ الَّذِينَ فِي بَيْتِي . " ( لوقا 9 : 61 ) لم يندفع فلا يرى الا تحت قدميه ولم يتدبر بحرص ليرى ما وراء الافق لكن فكر بقلبه وقلبه ُ يميل لاتباع المسيح وبعقله وعقلهُ متعلق بمن في بيته . ائْذَنْ لِي فانت من اليوم سيدي لكن اولا ً اودع أهل بيتي . أنت يا رب ، لكنهم هم أيضا ً يا سيد . قبل أن آتي ورائك أودعهم ، طريقان يجذبانه ، رأيان يأسرانه ، " رَجُلٌ ذُو رَأْيَيْنِ هُوَ مُتَقَلْقِلٌ فِي جَمِيعِ طُرُقِهِ." ( يعقوب 1 : 8 ) . قدمٌ تتجه يمينا ً والقدم الاخرى تتجه يسارا ً ، لا يمكن السير والاتباع هكذا . اتبعك يا رب ولكن ، كيف اعترف به ربا ً وأضع شروطا ً لاتباعه ، لكن الاعتذار أشرف ، التراجع أفضل أما امساك العصا من الوسط فهو خداع . وحينما نظرت امرأة لوط خلفها الى ما يجب ان تتركه ، تحولت الى عمود ملح . تمسكنا بما يجب ان نتركه يعوق تقدمه للامام في اتباع المسيح . نظرت امرأة لوط الى ما اراد الله ان يحرقه ويهلكه فتجمدت وهلكت . 
حين ننظر الى ما يريد الله ان نتركه ونحمله معنا ونحن نتبعه ، نتثقل به . وإن تثقلنا بهموم العالم واهتمامه ، بأضواء العالم وكنوزه لا نستطيع التحرك . هل لديك ما تفضله عن اتباع المسيح ؟ هل يوجد ما يستحق أن تتشبث به ؟ ماذا يستحق أي مجد في العالم ، كل ما في العالم هالك زائل . اتباع المسيح مجدٌ باق ٍ أزلي . اتباع المسيح يقود الى الحياة الابدية . قد تبدو مطالب اتباع المسيح صعبة ، هي فعلا ً صعبة ، صعبة على من يتردد ويقارن ، صعبة على من لا يتحد بالمسيح ويرتبط به . التبعية مكلفة . التبعية قد تكلف كل شيء قد تكلفك كل ما لك في العالم . عدم التبعية لا يكلف شيئا ً ، قد لا يكلف شيئا ً الآن لكن فيما بعد يكلفك الحياة الابدية التي لا تنتهي وهذه تكلفة غالية ، غالية ٌ جدا ً . حين دعا الله النبي اليشع لكي يتبعه ذهب اليه ايليا النبي في حقله ، كان يحرث حقوله وابقاره ومواشيه أمامه وطرح ايليا ردائه عليه يدعوه للتبعية . طلب ان يقبّل اباه وامه لكن الدعوة أسَرتْه فترك الحقول والابقار وترك حقه في توديع والديه وأخذ البقر وذبحه للرب وتبع ايليا النبي . تكلفة ٌ كبيرة ثقيلة لكن مكافأة اتباع الله مجيدة عظيمة . وقال المسيح للرجل : " لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَضَعُ يَدَهُ عَلَى الْمِحْرَاثِ وَيَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ يَصْلُحُ لِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ".( لوقا 9 : 62 ) .


----------



## fauzi (12 يونيو 2011)

337 - أيا ً كنت وكيفما كنت واينما كنت أود ان اخبرك عن شيء واحد وهو انك لا بد وأن تقابل الله . كلنا نعلم علم اليقين انك تؤمن بذلك ولا نتصور انك تنكر هذه الحقيقة ولكن هل انت تثق حقا ً انك كخاطئ لا بد ان تتقابل مع اله قدوس ويا لها من مقابلة ، ان كل صغيرة وكبيرة صدرت منك سوف تُكشف وتستعلن حينئذ ٍ بصورتها ، كل خفي سيظهر وكل شيء سيكون عريانا ُ ومكشوفا ُ لعيني الله الفاحصتين ، والآن هل تشعر بقلق اذا تصورت مقابلة الله ؟ هل ترغب ان تتحاشى هذه المقابلة باية وسيلة ؟ وهل ترتبك ان علمت ان وقت المقابلة قريب ؟ أم انك تستطيع ان تفكر في هذا الامر بلا خوف ؟ ان حقيقة الامر هي انك اذا كنت غير مخلّص فما ارهب تلك المقابلة وطالما ان الخلاص ميسور لك وفي متناولك بواسطة الايمان بدم الحمل فانه من واجبك ان تمتلك هذا الخلاص لكي لا تدعى لمقابلة الله وانت غير مخلّص وغير مغفورة لك خطاياك . ان الله قد قرر امرا ً لا ينقض ابدا ً وهو ان كل واحد لا بد ان يعطي  حسابا ً عن نفسه امام المسيح أما المؤمن بيسوع فهو الآن بعيد عن الموت الابدي وعن الدينونة ، يا له من مركز مجيد يحصل عليه المؤمن بالنعمة كثمرة لعمل المسيح على الصليب . لقد تألم المسيح مرة لاجل الخطايا ، فكر في كلمة مرة أنه لن يتألم مرةً اخرى مهما صليت أو طلبت فإنه لن يأتي ليموت مرة اخرى على الجلجثة ، كلا فانه لم تبقى بعد ذبيحة عن الخطايا . الا ترى ايها  الشخص غير المؤمن ان العمل الذي به يمكن ان تخلص قد عُمل . ان صلواتك واصوامك واعمالك الصالحة لا يمكن لأي شيء منها أو جميعها مجتمعة أن تكمل ذلك العمل فأنه قد أُكمل . لقد سُر وشبع بمن اكمل هذا العمل ويسوع نفسه لك إن كنت تؤمن به . لقد أعطاك الله اياه فهل تقبل عطية الله التي لا يعبر عنها أم انت مُصر على رفضها .


----------



## fauzi (13 يونيو 2011)

338 - متى نتكلم مع الله ومتى نصمت أمامه ؟ اختبر كثيرون الحديث مع الله الذي نسميه الصلاة ولكن لا أدري كم منا قد اختبروا الصمت أمام الله . قال سليمان في سفر الجامعة 5 : 2 " لاَ تَسْتَعْجِلْ فَمَكَ وَلاَ يُسْرِعْ قَلْبُكَ إِلَى نُطْقِ كَلاَمٍ قُدَّامَ اللهِ ، لأَنَّ اللهَ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَأَنْتَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ ، فَلِذلِكَ لِتَكُنْ كَلِمَاتُكَ قَلِيلَةً." . عندما تركع أو تحني رأسك أمام الله لتصلي لا تتعجل  ، اصمت قليلا ً ، تصور نفسك ساجدا ً أمام الاله القدير ورغم انه يحبك ويقبل منك أي كلام الا انه لا يليق بك أن تقول له كلاما ً تافها ً ، ثم من فينا يحسن الكلام أمام الله ؟ ولا واحد . اننا نحتاج الى الروح القدس الذي يرشدنا الى ما يجب أن نقوله في الصلاة . قال الرسول بولس في رسالته الى اهل رومية 8 : 26 "  لأَنَّنَا لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ مَا نُصَلِّي لأَجْلِهِ كَمَا يَنْبَغِي. وَلكِنَّ الرُّوحَ نَفْسَهُ يَشْفَعُ فِينَا بِأَنَّاتٍ لاَ يُنْطَقُ بِهَا." فقبل أن تبدأ في الصلاة انتظر ارشاد الروح القدس . ثم وانت تصلي لا ترص طلباتك رصا ً ، اسأل نفسك : هل فعلا ً تحتاج الى هذا الشيء الذي طلبته أم انك تطلب لمجرد الكلام ولا تنتظر ان يعطيك الله ما طلبت ؟. عندما تصلي من اجل مريض هل تعتقد فعلا ً ان الله يسمع صلاتك ويشفيه ؟ قال يسوع : " كُلُّ مَا تَطْلُبُونَهُ حِينَمَا تُصَلُّونَ ، فَآمِنُوا أَنْ تَنَالُوهُ ، فَيَكُونَ لَكُمْ " ( مرقس 11 : 24 ) . ليس هذا فقط ولكن بعد ان تنتهي من الصلاة اصمت قليلا ً واستمع الى صوت الرب . ان الصلاة ليست رسالة من طرف واحد فالطرف الآخر يريد أن يرد عليك فالله يريد ان يعطيك ما طلبت أو ان يخبرك كيف تحصل عليه أو ان يصحح لك خطأ في طلبك . لا تتعجل في الانصراف من أمام الله ، انتظر قليلا ً ، قال داود : " اِنْتِظَارًا انْتَظَرْتُ الرَّبَّ ، فَمَالَ إِلَيَّ وَسَمِعَ صُرَاخِي " ( مزمور 40 : 1 ) إن كنت محتاج الى طبيب وذهبت اليه وشرحت له حالتك وكل ما يؤلمك فهل تكتفي بذلك وتشكره وتخرج ؟ أم تصمت وتصغي لتعليماته وارشاده لك وكيف تستعمل الدواء الذي سيصفه لك لهذا فالصلاة هي حوار مع الله ، انت تتكلم وتصمت ليتكلم هو وهذا طبعا ً لا يحصل ان لم تكن مملوءا ً من الروح القدس ، لذلك اطلب كل يوم الامتلاء من روح الله القدوس لتقضي فترة ممتعة في حضرة الرب وتأكد انك ستتلذذ بالرب .


----------



## fauzi (14 يونيو 2011)

339 - لا تجعل مركزك أو انشغالاتك تمنعك عن مساعدة الآخرين  ، هذا العمل النبيل ، لا تتأخر عن تقديم المساعدة لكل محتاج وتذكّر مثلك الاعلى في ذلك . لقد قال الرب يسوع عن نفسه لتلاميذه : " أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ ، وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ " ( متى 20 : 28 ) . عندما اراد المسيح ان يعلّم تلاميذه عن الخدمة بتواضع حسب انجيل يوحنا 13 " أَخَذَ مِنْشَفَةً وَاتَّزَرَ بِهَا " ثم غسل أرجل جميعهم . إن كان هناك شخصا ً في الوجود يحق له أن لا يَخدم الناس بل أن يُخدم من الناس هو الرب يسوع المسيح ، لكنه فعل عكس ذلك وترك لنا اعظم وأنبل وارفع مثال ٍ لكي نقتدي ونقتفي آثاره المباركة .


----------



## fauzi (17 يونيو 2011)

340 - ينتظر الانسان الرب ، يدعوه وينتظره حتى يحل ببركته عليه . عاش داود النبي يرنم بانتظاره الرب ويدعو الجميع لينتظروه مثله يقول " انْتَظَرْتُكَ يَا رَبُّ. انْتَظَرَتْ نَفْسِي " الرب . " نَفْسِي تَنْتَظِرُ الرَّبَّ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الْمُرَاقِبِينَ الصُّبْحَ." ( مزمور 130 : 5 ، 4 ) . يرسل نظره ويصيغ بسمعه وينتظر الرب بخشوع ورجاء وأمل وايمان ودائما ً يأتي الرب ويكافئ منتظريه " اِنْتِظَارًا انْتَظَرْتُ الرَّبَّ ، فَمَالَ إِلَيَّ وَسَمِعَ صُرَاخِي وَأَصْعَدَنِي مِنْ جُبِّ الْهَلاَكِ ، مِنْ طِينِ الْحَمْأَةِ ، وَأَقَامَ عَلَى صَخْرَةٍ رِجْلَيَّ . ثَبَّتَ خُطُوَاتِي ، وَجَعَلَ فِي فَمِي تَرْنِيمَةً جَدِيدَةً ، تَسْبِيحَةً لإِلهِنَا .... طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي جَعَلَ الرَّبَّ مُتَّكَلَهُ   " ( مزمور 40 : 1 – 4 ) . ويعد الوحي المقدس في سفراشعياء النبي منتظري الرب بالقوة والبأس " اَلْغِلْمَانُ يُعْيُونَ وَيَتْعَبُونَ ، وَالْفِتْيَانُ يَتَعَثَّرُونَ تَعَثُّرًا.وَأَمَّا مُنْتَظِرُو الرَّبِّ فَيُجَدِّدُونَ قُوَّةً. يَرْفَعُونَ أَجْنِحَةً كَالنُّسُورِ. يَرْكُضُونَ وَلاَ يَتْعَبُونَ . يَمْشُونَ وَلاَ يُعْيُونَ." (اشعياء 40 : 30 ، 31 ) . وليس نحن فقط الذين ننتظر ، الله نفسه أيضا ً ينتظر ، ينتظرنا ، الله ينتظر ليرحمنا ، الله ينتظر ليستجيب لنا ، الله ينتظر ليأتي الينا . يقول اشعياء النبي : " 	وَلِذلِكَ يَنْتَظِرُ الرَّبُّ لِيَتَرَاءَفَ عَلَيْكُمْ. وَلِذلِكَ يَقُومُ لِيَرْحَمَكُمْ ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهُ حَقّ. طُوبَى لِجَمِيعِ مُنْتَظِرِيهِ." ( اشعياء 30 : 18 ) ونتسائل إن كنا ننتظره نحن وإن كان ينتظرنا هو فلماذا تأجيل الاستجابة ، اذا كان انتظارنا محمودا ً فلماذا انتظاره وهو القادر على كل شيء ؟ لله قصد ، لله توقيت ، لله تخطيط وترتيب . الله ينفذ في وقته . الله يعد الفرصة السانحة ليرحم ويترأف ويستجيب ويأتي . في حكمته ينتظر حتى تنضج الثمرة وتصبح صالحة ً للأكل ويحين وقت قطافها . في رحمته ينتظر فلا يأتي قبل الأوان ولا ينفذ حتى يحل الزمان المناسب تماما ً . لو قدم لنا الثمر قبل نضجه لكان فجا ً مالحا ً مرا ً ضارا ً يمرضنا ويضرس اسناننا . لو جاء الينا قبل ان نستعد للقائه لأحرجنا واخجلنا وأربكنا وآلمنا . ينتظر الربُ حتى نمر في أيام مظلمة وتجارب معتمة واختبارات متنوعة فنتقوى وتتقوى سواعدنا وتشدد نفوسنا ويتزكى ايماننا وتتضاعف بركاته لنا . الله ينتظر منك أن تنتظره ، في انتظارك ينتظر هو حتى يحل ملء الزمان فيجيء . انتظرته الأجيال وترقبته الانظار آلاف السنين ، وحل الموعد وجاء ملء الزمان وارسل الله ابنه لخلاص العالم . في وقته ، في حينه ، بعد انتظارك وانتظاره يأتي ، يأتي اليك بالخير والرحمة ، بالرأفة والبركة .


----------



## fauzi (18 يونيو 2011)

341 - اختار الله جدعون لينقذ به شعبه من ظلم المديانيين واعتدائهم المتكرر عليهم ، وكان جدعون الأصغر في بيت ابيه وكانت عشيرته " هِيَ الذُّلَّى فِي مَنَسَّى " ( قضاة 6 : 15 ) . وداهمه الشك ولم يصدق كلام الله وتردد في طاعته . وفي مواجهته لله قال له :  إِنْ كُنْتَ تُخَلِّصُ بِيَدِي شعبك كَمَا تَكَلَّمْتَ فها انا اضع جزة الصوف فان كان طل عليها وجفاف على الارض حولها أصدق  وترك جزة الصوف امام الله وفي الصباح وجد الجزة مبتلة والارض جافة ، لكن ذلك لم يجعله يؤمن فعاد يقول لله : " لاَ يَحْمَ غَضَبُكَ عَلَيَّ فَأَتَكَلَّمَ هذِهِ الْمَرَّةَ فَقَطْ " وكانت المرة الثانية وطلب من الله ان تكون الجزة الصوفية جافة والارض مبتلة وفي الصباح وجد الارض مبتلة بالطل والجزة جافة فآمن واطاع الله . الايمان مراحل . ايمان جدعون كان ايمانا ً حسيا ً ، آمن بعد أن تحسس الجزة ، مرتان ينتظر علامة ً من الله ، مرتان يطلب أن يؤكد الله قوله حتى يؤمن . الايمان الحسي ، ايمان جدعون وايمان توما ايمان حقيقي ولكنه ناقص لذلك قال المسيح لتوما بعد ما صاح " رَبِّي وَإِلهِي ...لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ  طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا " . هذا هو الايمان غير الحسي ، الايمان المجرّد . ونراه عندما كان بولس الرسول في السفينة وهاجمتها العاصفة بعنف وشدة حتى رموا كل حمولة السفينة ثم آثاثها ، ويقول بولس الرسول : " 	وَإِذْ لَمْ تَكُنِ الشَّمْسُ وَلاَ النُّجُومُ تَظْهَرُ أَيَّامًا كَثِيرَةً ، وَاشْتَدَّ عَلَيْنَا نَوْءٌ لَيْسَ بِقَلِيل ، انْتُزِعَ أَخِيرًا كُلُّ رَجَاءٍ فِي نَجَاتِنَا." ( اعمال الرسل 27 : 20 ) . وسط ذلك اليأس كله لا ضوء من الشمس نهارا ً ولا تظهر النجوم ليلا ً ، وسط ذلك كله يقول بولس الرسول "  سُرُّوا أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ ، لأَنِّي أُومِنُ بِاللهِ " ( اعمال الرسل 27 : 25 ) . يؤمن بالله الذي له والذي يعبده والذي وعده  بأن يخلّصه . برغم الظروف يؤمن بولس بالله ، وسط الظلام والعاصفة ، وسط خطر الموت يؤمن بدون ان يرى بارقة أمل ولا طريق خلاص ، يؤمن ايمانا ً مطلقا ً ، يؤمن بالله الذي بيده السفينة والعاصفة والشمس والنجوم ، يؤمن به ، هذا هو الايمان الحقيقي المجرّد المطلق الذي لا تهزه عاصفة ٌ أو خطر ، ايمان ٌ راسخ قوي لا تهزه اهتزازات السفينة تحت ضربات الامواج ، ايمان شامخ ٌ  سام ٍلا تحنيه ضربات الزوابع ولا صخب الرعد ، هو الله وسط العاصفة ، هو الله في اعماق الظلام .
حين تهاجمك مخاطر الحياة لا تفزع ، انظر اليه بايمان ٍ حقيقي . حين يتخلى عنك الجميع ، حين تتصور نفسك وحيدا ً مُد  يدك له بثقة . تمسّك بايمانك ، تمسك بالله ، أمسك يده فيده ممدودة لك دائما ً ، يده دائما ً في متناولك .


----------



## fauzi (20 يونيو 2011)

342 - قال المسيح : " سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ . وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ : لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ، بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضًا.وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضًا . وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِدًا فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ .مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ ، وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ. ( متى 5 : 38 – 42 ) . ويترجم البعض هذا انه دعوة للضعف والخنوع والاستسلام والجبن ، وهذا خطأ ، المسيح يدعو للسلام ، نعم لكن من موقع القوة . حين دعا أن نبتعد عن الشر فلم يقصد أن نكون جبناء . المسيح يدعو للحب ، الحب الواعي العاقل البالغ القوي . المؤمن ليس هو المسالم جدا ً المتقوقع على نفسه الذي يتنازل عن حقوقه ، لا فالمسيح قال في موضع آخر في الانجيل "  مَا جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا بَلْ سَيْفًا." ( متى 10 : 34 ) لا السلام المبني على الضعف والاستسلام والتخاذل بل السلام المبني على القوة . السلام الذي يصدر من انسان ٍ قوي ٍ قادر ٍ على اتخاذ القرارات الصعبة . المسيح يدعو الانسان ان يكون قادرا ً على الصراع مع الذات ومع العالم ومع الشيطان . المسيحي محارب يعيش صراعات ٍ وحروباً روحية تحتاج الى جبار بأس . السيف الذي يقدمه المسيح ليس سيف عدوان بل سيف حق ٍ وسلام . المسيح يرفض الانسان الضعيف الذي يتنازل عن الحق هربا ً من الحرب . المسيح يريد الانسان ان يكون ناضجا ً قادرا ً على الفصل بين الفكر والعاطفة . يريده انسانا ً ايجابيا ً لا سلبيا ً ، قويا ً لا مستكينا ً ، رأيه وتصرفه حاسمان كالسيف ، تحويل الخد والتنازل عن الرداء واعطاء السائل عمل ٌ ايجابي قوي . المسيحية لا تسعى للألم ولا تستعذب العذاب وتنادي بالاستسلام والاستشهاد ، لكنها تنادي باحتمال الألم وتحمّل العذاب وتقبّل الاستشهاد . الذي يبحث عن الحق والذي يسعى للعدالة والذي يدعو للسلام يقاسي ويتألم ، والذي يتبع الله ويعبده يواجه هجوم ابليس وجنده ويتعذب وقد يستشهد وهذا الألم يحتاج الى انسان ٍ قوي وهذا الاضطهاد لا يواجهه الا الابطال . صاحب الرأي يحارب لأجله والمنادي بالحق يواجه الموت في سبيل دعوته . المؤمن يموت عن اشياء يحبها . المسيحي يموت مع المسيح ليحيا أيضا ً معه . الانسان الذي يصارع ويتألم ويواجه الموت لاجل ايمانه ، قوي . المسيحي الذي يعيش ويحوّل الخد ولا يقاوم الشر بالشر مارد ٌ جبار ، ليس خانعا ً مستسلما ً قانطا ً بل محارب ٌ شجاع ومصارع ٌ عفي ، ليس صاحب العزيمة الهزيلة والاذرع المطوية العاجزة بل هو المسالم من موقع القوة والمتنازل من مكان القدرة .


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يونيو 2011)




----------



## fauzi (21 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا ً  ABOTARBO 
الرب يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## fauzi (21 يونيو 2011)

343 - حياة الانسان تعب ، تعب ٌ وشقاء وجهاد وصراع ٌ وارهاق ، وفي كل ايامه يسعى الانسان ليستريح ، يبحث ُ دائما ً عن الراحة . الراحة ُ مطلب ٌ هام ، الله نفسه استراح ، استراح في اليوم السابع كقول الكتاب . يوم الرب راحة وفي بيت الرب نجد الراحة ، الراحة يوم الرب في بيت الرب . كثيرون يرون في عبادة الرب واجبا ً وطقسا ً وعملا ً صالحا ً يؤدونه له . الله يدعونا للراحة في بيته ، في حضرة الله راحة ، في وجودنا معه راحة . حين ندخل بيت الرب ، كنيسة الله تستريح نفوسنا وارواحنا واجسادنا . سار شعب الله في البرية يخبّون في الرمال يحملون الهموم والاثقال ، ساروا سنة وراء سنة ، اربعين سنة يسيرون في برية الصحراء ، وكان يدفعهم الى السير أمل الراحة في كنعان ، ارض الموعد ارض الراحة . والذين اطاعوا الله وعملوا وصاياه اراحهم وادخلهم الى ارض الراحة . أما الذين لم يطيعوه بل عصوه وعاندوه فاقسم ان لن يدخلوا راحته . فحين تدخل بيت الرب ، كنيسته ، في يوم الرب لتعبده تجد الراحة . راحة ُ عبادة الله راحة ٌ حقيقية للروح والنفس والجسد معا ً . ويقول المسيح الينا : " تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ." ( متى 11 : 28 ) . عند المسيح وحده الراحة ، الراحة من التعب ، الراحة من الاحمال والاثقال . حين نأتي الى المسيح ، حين نُلقي بأنفسنا بين ذراعيه نجد راحة ً لنفوسنا . المؤمن بالمسيح مستريح النفس ومستريح الروح ، هذه راحة الخلاص . كما نجد الراحة في بيت الرب ونحن نترك على بابه اتعابنا واثقالنا هكذا نجد الراحة في حضن المسيح ونحن نلقي تحت قدميه خطايانا وآثامنا . المسيح وحده هو القادر ان يرفع عنا ذنوبنا ويريحنا منها راحة ً كاملة فلا يثقل قلوبنا ذنب ٌ ولا شعور ٌ بالذنب . راحة الخلاص تامة ٌ نهائية ، وراحة الخلاص وراحة التواجد في بيت الرب تقودنا الى الراحة الابدية في السماء . المؤمن يعيش على رجاء الوصول الى مكان الراحة حيث ينتهي التعب ، هناك لا يكون تعب ، لا تكون حروب ٌ ، لا يكون صراع ، لا يكون بكاء لأن الله نفسه هناك . يقول الرسول يوحنا في رؤياه " وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً لِي :  اكْتُبْ: طُوبَى لِلأَمْوَاتِ الَّذِينَ يَمُوتُونَ فِي الرَّبِّ مُنْذُ الآنَ. نَعَمْ يَقُولُ الرُّوحُ: لِكَيْ يَسْتَرِيحُوا مِنْ أَتْعَابِهِمْ ، وَأَعْمَالُهُمْ تَتْبَعُهُمْ ." ( رؤيا 14 : 13 ) . هل تسعى الى الراحة ؟ انا اسعى الى الراحة ، كلنا نبغي الراحة . إن كنت تريد الراحة الحقيقية تجدها في المسيح يسوع مصدر كل راحة وسوف تجدها قطعا ً في بيت الرب ، تجدها في بيت الرب مكان كل راحة ، انتظرها ، انتظر الراحة الابدية في السماء فهي الرجاء المبارك للراحة .


----------



## fauzi (22 يونيو 2011)

344 - يهاجمنا الشرير ويزعجنا ، يرسل سهامه علينا ويوجه طعناته الينا ونحن نعلم ذلك ونتوقعه فقد اعلن لنا ذلك الهنا وانذرنا وحذرنا ، قال : " لَوْ كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُحِبُّ خَاصَّتَهُ. وَلكِنْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ ، بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ ، لِذلِكَ يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ." ( يوحنا 15 : 19 ) . ويقول الرسول يوحنا : "  لاَ تَتَعَجَّبُوا يَا إِخْوَتِي إِنْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُبْغِضُكُمْ." ( 1 يوحنا 3 : 13 ) . ويقول بطرس الرسول : "  إِبْلِيسَ خَصْمَكُمْ كَأَسَدٍ زَائِرٍ، يَجُولُ مُلْتَمِسًا مَنْ يَبْتَلِعُهُ هُوَ." ( 1 بطرس 5 : 8 ) . اعداء ٌ في كل مكان وكل زمان ، اعداء حولنا من كل اتجاه يستعدون للانقضاض ، لكن لا تخف الله معك ، الله حولك يحيط بك ويحميك ويحفظك . كما ان الجو والهواء يحيطان بك وأي سهم ٍ طائر طائش لا بد ان يخترقهما هكذا الله يحيط بك من كل جانب وأي شر موجه اليك سيمر به وقبل ان يصل اليك تتلقفه يده وتمنعه عنك وتحميك منه ويحول الله الشر خيرا ً لك ويبدل الله الخطر حماية ً وعونا ً ويخرج من الآكل أكلا ً ويجعل لك الجافي حلاوة ( قضاة 14 : 14 ) . فكن شاكرا ً له دائما ً . يقول بولس الرسول : " شَاكِرِينَ كُلَّ حِينٍ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فِي اسْمِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ " ( افسس 5 : 20 ) . نشكر وقت الخطر ووقت الأمان ، نشكر وقت الفشل ووقت النجاح ووسط الظلمة ووسط النور ، نشكر في اعماق الهاوية وفي اعلى القمة . كاتب الالحان الموسيقية يملأ صفحته بنقاط ٍ سوداء متفرقة غير مرتبة ثم يرسم خطوطا ً بين النقط السوداء ويضيف اشارات ٍ ويخرج لحن أغنية ٍ .  كم من نقاط سوداء يسمح الله أن تمر في حياتك ، نقاط متفرقة غير مرتبة الا ان الله سرعان ما يمد يده ويرسم الخطوط والاشارات ، ليجعل حياتك نغما ً رائعا ً . لا تحزن لوجود بقع سوداء على صفحة حياتك ، لا تفزع ، اشكره ، انتظر في رجاء وايمان فاصابع لله ستضيف او تمحو ليخرج لحنا ً موسيقيا ً . اصابع البيانو بعضها اسود وبعضها أبيض متجاورة متلاصقة وتمتد يد العازف الحكيم الحاذق فتلمسها بترتيب معين لتعزف لحنا ً خالدا ً . اشكر على الاصابع السوداء كما تشكر على الاصابع البيضاء ، كلها منه  ،ولكي يخرج اللحن جميلا ً يجب ان تتجاور وتتلاصق وتتتابع وتتلاحق . العذوبة في حياتك تجاور المرارة ، اشكر للعذوبة وللمرارة .  النجاح والفرج في حياتك يرافق الفشل والضيق ، اشكر لأجلها جميعا ً . اشكر في كل حين على كل شيء في اسم المسيح .


----------



## fauzi (23 يونيو 2011)

345 - ارسل الله  موسى عبده الى مصر َ ليحرر شعبه من العبودية ، ولاقى موسى المتاعب من فرعون وهو يعاند ويقاوم إرادة الله ، واستخدم الله قوته وارسل ضرباته المتلاحقة ليحقق مشيئته ، حوّل ماء النهر دما ً وملأ البيوت بالضفادع وجعل تراب الأرض بعوضا ً وملأ جو البلاد بالذباب وضرب المواشي بالوباء فماتت والناس بالبثور ، وتتابعت ضرباته بالبرد فأمات النبات والحيوان وأرسل الجراد يأكل كل عشب الأرض ، ثم أتى بظلام ٍ غلف كل الأرض ، وآخر ضرباته كانت قتل كل بكر ٍ في مصر . ورأى الشعب ذلك كله ولمسوا يد الله القوية وقدرته الخارقة وخرجوا الى البرية وساروا حسب أمر الله وقبلوا الظروف المريحة السهلة ورفضوا الظروف الصعبة . كانوا يصرخون في وجه موسى ويجدفون على الله . آمنوا بالله واطاعوه في اليسر وجحدوا به ورفضوه في أوقات العسر . كثيرون منا يعيشون حياة متقلبة حسب تقلبات الظروف وتغيراتها ، يرتفعون وقت الراحة ويهبطون وقت التعب . يؤمنون بالله في الرخاء ويصلّون ويسبحون ويقتربون منه بينما يرفضون الله في العناء ويحوّلون وجوههم وقلوبهم عنه . ايمانهم مرتبط بالظروف ، تابع للاحداث ، ناتج عن المواقف . هؤلاء يقولون : أرنا قوتك وقدرتك ، هات خيراتك وبركاتك فنؤمن بك . بينما الله يقول : آمنوا بي ترون قوتي وقدرتي وتحصلون على خيراتي وبركاتي . الايمان الحقيقي الفعلي يستمر وقت الجفاف كما هو وقت الامطار . حين عاش الشعب في البرية وايمانهم بالله يتذبذب حسب ظروف البرية ، عانوا وقاسوا ، تذمروا وصرخوا ، ضلوا وتاهوا في الصحراء اربعين عاما ً . يقول داود النبي عنهم : " فَآمَنُوا بِكَلاَمِهِ. غَنَّوْا بِتَسْبِيحِهِ. "  لكنهم :"  أَسْرَعُوا فَنَسُوا أَعْمَالَهُ. لَمْ يَنْتَظِرُوا مَشُورَتَهُ. بَلِ اشْتَهَوْا شَهْوَةً فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ ، وَجَرَّبُوا اللهَ فِي الْقَفْرِ. فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُؤْلَهُمْ ، وَأَرْسَلَ هُزَالاً فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ.  " ( مزمور 106 : 12- 15) هزالا ً مثل ايمانهم الهزيل .
أتكيف الظروف ايمانك حسب سهولتها أوصعوبتها ؟ احذر ... أتشكل المواقف ايمانك تلونه حسب الوانها المتعددة ؟ تنبه ... الله لا يُشمَخ عليه ، الله لا ينتظر ان تقبله يوما ً وترفضه يوما ً آخر . الله لا يرضى بالعرجة بين الفرقتين ( 1 ملوك 18 : 21 ) بعلاقة ٍ تحكمها الظروف . الايمان به يعتمد عليه هو لا على الظروف والاحداث والمواقف . الايمان به لنفسه ، لذاته ، لشخصه لا لأعماله وأفعاله معك . حين يمد يده بالخير هو الله وحين يحجب الخير عنك هو أيضا ً الله . الايمان هو ان نصدّق ما لا نرى ومكافأته هو أن نرى ما آمنا به .


----------



## fauzi (24 يونيو 2011)

*346 - هل اعطيت ؟ ماذا اعطيت ؟ وماذا ستعطي ؟ قال يسوع " أَعْطُوا تُعْطَوْا، كَيْلاً جَيِّدًا مُلَبَّدًا مَهْزُوزًا فَائِضًا يُعْطُونَ فِي أَحْضَانِكُمْ. لأَنَّهُ بِنَفْسِ الْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ يُكَالُ لَكُمْ " ( لوقا 6 : 38 ) . للعطاء طعم ٌ خاص تشعر به عندما تُعطي  لمن هو محتاج . جرب واختبر بركة العطاء " لأَنَّ الْمُعْطِيَ الْمَسْرُورَ يُحِبُّهُ اللهُ." ( 2 كورنثوس 9 : 7 ) .*


----------



## fauzi (24 يونيو 2011)

347 - شبه  داود النبي في المزمور 1 الرجل الذي يجد في ناموس الرب مسرته يلهج فيه نهارا ً وليلا ً  بشجرة ٍ مغروسة عند مجاري المياه ، قريبة من مصدر الحياة على ضفة النهر تمتد جذورها بسهولة في تربة ٍ طرية ٍ خصبة تُفسح الطريق امامها لتصل الى المياه ، وتنتشر الجذور وتتشعب وتنمو وتطول في كل الاتجاهات وتتأصل في الأرض . هكذا المؤمن ، المؤمن الذي يعيش على كلام الله ويلهج فيه طول النهار وطول الليل ، يحيى بقرب مجاري غنى الله وبركاته بقرب مصدر الحياة ، بقرب معطي الحياة . لا تتعب جذوره في البحث عن الطعام والشراب فالغذاء كله في متناول يديه ، وتمتد الجذور بيسر ٍ نحو مجاري المياه ترتشف محبة الله وتنهل من عطاياه ، وتنقل الجذور الثابتة المتأصلة في الارض الغذاء الى الاغصان والاوراق وتمتد الاغصان وتتكاثر الاوراق وتظهر الثمار كثيرة ًً في أوانها . هكذا المؤمن الذي تمسك جذوره بالله تمتد اغصانه وتظهر ثماره ، في حقل ٍ جيد على مياه ٍ كثيرة يكون كشجرة ٍ مغروسة تحمل ثمارا ً كثيرة ، يُصبح كرمة ً كبيرة واسعة أغصانها ممتدة الى بعيد اوراقها تصنع ظلا ً رطبا ً . وشبّه المسيح نفسه بالكرمة الحقيقية وشبه المؤمنين بأغصان الكرمة والغصن لن يأتي بثمر ان لم يثبت بالكرمة ويمسك بجذعها بقوة ، إن ثبت الغصن في الكرمة يأتي بثمر ، لا يقدر أن يأتي بثمر من ذاته . وإن لم يثبت الغصن في الكرمة يجف ويسقط ويُجمع ويُطرح في النار . الشجرة تتأصل في الأرض بجذورها والغصن يتأصل في الكرمة ويتمسك بها . لا تنفصل الجذور عن الأرض ، تتغلغل فيها وتمتد وتتشعب وتنتشر . لا تنفصل الاغصان عن الكرمة ، تتمسك بها ، تتغذى منها وتنمو وتُثمر . والمؤمن يمسك بالرب ويثبت في المسيح الاساس الراسخ  ، حجر الزاوية . نحن رعيته مبنيين على اساس الرسل والانبياء  ويسوع  المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية . والشجرة المزروعة عند مجاري المياه ثابتة ٌ قوية صامدة ٌ متينة . والاغصان المثبتة في الكرمة الحقيقية ثابتة ٌ قوية ٌ صامدة ٌ متينة . والاحجار المبنية حول حجر الزاوية المسيح ثابتة ٌ قوية صامدة ٌ قوية . حين تأتي العواصف وتهب الرياح وتهاجم الاعاصير وتحل الزوابع يزداد تمسك الشجرة بالارض بجذورها الممتدة ويزداد تمسك الاغصان بالكرمة وتتقوى وتثبت ويزداد تمسك الاحجار بحجر الزاوية وترسخ وتصمد . أمسك به بكل قوتك تنتقل قوته اليك . اثبت فيه ، ارتكن عليه ، تأصل وتأسس فيه تُدرك محبته ، تعرف ما هو العرض والطول والعمق والعلو ، تعرف محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة .


----------



## fauzi (25 يونيو 2011)

348 - لكل واحد منا قصد عند الله ، خلقنا الله لهدف خاص ومهمة معينة ، " مَخْلُوقِينَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ لأَعْمَال صَالِحَةٍ، قَدْ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَأَعَدَّهَا لِكَيْ نَسْلُكَ فِيهَا." ( افسس 2 : 10 )  . لا يوجد انسان على الارض زائدا ً عن الحاجة أو خارج دائرة خطة الله للعالم ولا يوجد مؤمن بالمسيح يعيش في العالم الا وللرب عمل ٌ عنده قد أعده له . بعضنا في تواضع ٍ يتصور نفسه بلا قيمة ، وجوده وعدم وجوده سيان ، وبعضنا في تفاخر ٍ يتصور ان العالم قد خُلق له ، كل شيء ٍ يدور حوله . حين جاعت الجموع وهي تقضي اليوم تسمع  ليسوع وهو يتكلم ويعلّم . حين بدأت أضواء النهار تخبو واخذت النجوم المبكرة تظهر في قبة السماء ، نصح التلاميذ المسيح أن يصرف الجمع ليمضوا الى القرى ويبتاعوا لأنفسهم طعاما ً ، لكن المسيح بادرهم بالقول : " لاَ حَاجَةَ لَهُمْ أَنْ يَمْضُوا. أَعْطُوهُمْ أَنْتُمْ لِيَأْكُلُوا " ( متى 14 : 16 ) . ولم يكن لديهم شيء ، تلفت التلاميذ حولهم يفتشون عن أي قدر من الطعام ومد صبيٌ صغير ٌ يده بصرّة فيها خمسة أرغفة وسمكتان هي كل غذائه ، وكان هذا  ما يحتاجه المسيح ، أخذها وبارك وكسر واعطى الجموع الجائعة وأكل الكل خبزا ً وسمكا ً ، خمسة الاف رجل ٍ عدا النساء والاطفال أكلوا وفاض منه . خمسة خبزات وسمكتان كانت قد أُعدت لكي تطعم كل هؤلاء الجياع . لا يوجد شيءٌ او شخص ٌ مهما صَغُر الا وله مكان ٌ ودور ٌ هام ٌ في خطة الله .ً 
لله خطة ٌ وهدف ٌ  وقصد ٌ لكل واحد ٍ من اولاده . كل واحد ٍ منا له دور ٌ هام بل أكثر من دور . منذ عرفت َ المسيح وقبلتهُ مخلّصا ً لك عند الصليب . من الصليب حيث سلمته حياتك واصبحت ابنا ً له حتى حافة نهر الحياة الصافي في السماء . كل هذا الطريق منذ ايمانك هنا على الارض وحتى تصل الى حيث الجالس على العرش يُعد  الله لك اعمالا ً صالحة ً تسلك فيها . من قبل ان تتشكل في بطن امك أعدها الله لك . يقول الرب لك كما قال لإرميا النبي 1 : 5 " قَبْلَمَا صَوَّرْتُكَ فِي الْبَطْنِ عَرَفْتُكَ ، وَقَبْلَمَا خَرَجْتَ مِنَ الرَّحِمِ قَدَّسْتُكَ." . عرفك ولم تكن لك صورة بعد في البطن وافرزك له واختار لك اعمالا ً وانت بعد في الرحم . انت على درجة كبيرة من الاهمية لخطة الله لتغيير العالم والانسان .


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2011)

> انت على درجة كبيرة من الاهمية لخطة الله لتغيير العالم والانسان .


----------



## fauzi (27 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا ً ABOTARBO
الرب يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## fauzi (27 يونيو 2011)

349 - وصل المسيح الى بيت عنيا متأخرا ً ، وصل بعد ان كان لعازر قد مات . كان لعازر قد مات بعد ان كان مريضا ً لفترة ٍ طويلة وجاء المسيح بعد فوات الأوان ، استنجدت به مرثا ومريم وارسلتا تطلبانه لكنه جاء بعد ان مات لعازر . ولما أتى يسوع الى بيت عنيا وجد انه قد صار للعازر اربعة ايام ٍ في القبر ، وانسلت مرثا من بين المعزين الذين  مَلَؤُوا البيت وخرجت تلقاه على الطريق . كان ما يزال على مشارف البلدة وسط تلاميذه ، قالت : " يَا سَيِّدُ ، لَوْ كُنْتَ ههُنَا لَمْ يَمُتْ أَخِي " ( يوحنا 11) . قال لها : " سَيَقُومُ أَخُوكِ ........أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا " وجائت مريم والمعزين جميعا ًخلفها وتأثر المسيح من البكاء والدموع حوله "  بَكَى يَسُوعُ " وأتوا به الى القبر ، مغارة ٌ عليها حجر وكان لعازر مدفونا ً بالداخل ، قال يسوع " ارْفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ " . انزعجت مرثا هي وجميع من حولها ، وقت امامه وقالت : " يَاسَيِّدُ ، قَدْ أَنْتَنَ لأَنَّ لَهُ أَرْبَعَةَ أَيَّامٍ ." . نظر المسيح في وجهها وقال : " أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكِ : إِنْ آمَنْتِ تَرَيْنَ مَجْدَ اللهِ؟ " وتباعدت الجموع وتقدم الشباب وتكاتفوا ورفعوا الحجر من على باب القبر "  وَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى فَوْقُ ، وَقَالَ: أَيُّهَا الآبُ ، أَشْكُرُكَ لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي " . سمع له وهل كان قد سمع ؟ لعازر لا يزال في القبر ، لا يزال لعازر ميتا ً . المألوف ان يشكر الانسان بعدما ينال طلبه ولم يكن المسيح قد طلب بعد ، لم تكن المعجزة قد حدثت بعد ، شكر المسيح على المعجزة قبل أن تحدث ، هنا المعجزة . شكر المسيح على ما سوف يحدث ، شكر المسيح على ما سوف يناله هو قبل نواله ، كان يعرف ويؤمن ويرى ما سيحدث ، رأى بالايمان قبل العيان ، رأى المعجزة تتم فشكر .
عجيب ان يتغنى الجيش بالنصر قبل خوض المعركة ، غريب ٌ ان يرقص الفلاح فرحا ً قبل الحصاد . لا أحد يشكر الله على ما سيناله منه قبل ان يحصل على  مراده وطلبه منه . اعتدنا الشكر بعد الأخذ . الشكر ُ جزء ٌ من الطلب ، الشكر بعد الطلب . عرف المسيح ان طلبه سيجاب ، عرف ان الشكر يمهد الجو ويعد الطريق للمعجزة  . " إِنْ آمَنْتِ تَرَيْنَ مَجْدَ اللهِ " الايمان يأتي بمجد الله ، الايمان يتمم المعجزة . لا شيء يسر الله قدر الشكر له . لا شيء يرتب النفس الملهوفة اكثر من الشكر . وصرخ يسوع بصوت ٍ عظيم " «لِعَازَرُ، هَلُمَّ خَارِجًا " وانتفض الجسد الراقد ميتا ً ، انتفض الميت واعتدل ووقف وتحرك وخرج من القبر وحوله اربطة تكفينه . الشكر قبل الحصول على ما نطلب مطلوب ٌ ، مرغوب ٌ من الله . اشكر فالشكر دليل ايمانك . اشكر فحسن هو الحمد للرب .


----------



## fauzi (30 يونيو 2011)

350 - العالم مليء بخيانة الامانة . في كل مكان وكل مجتمع كثيرون يخونون الامانة . والعالم مليء بنقض العهود ، في كل مكان وكل مجتمع كثيرون ينقضون عهودهم . والانسان العاقل هو من لا يستأمن من ليسوا أهلا ً لأن يؤتمنوا ، ولا ان يطمئن الى عهد من لا يستطيع ان يحفظ كلمته ويفي بوعده . هذا جعل الناس يعيشون لا يطمئنون لبعضهم البعض ، يخافون ، ينامون بعين مغلقة واخرى مفتوحة حذرة كالثعالب الخائفة القلقة . وحين يكون لديك شيء ٌ تريد ان تسلمه لأحد تتردد وتفكر الف مرة . وحين يسلمك احد شيئا ً تظل حذرا ً متحفظا ً تفحص وتحصي ما استلمت وهذا ينعكس كثيرا ً على علاقتنا بالرب نتردد في ان نسلمه ما يطلبه منا ، يطلب منا ان نتبعه ونتلفت حولنا في شك ونتحرك في حذر . يطلب منا ان نصدّق كلامه ونطيعه فنفحص كل كلمة ٍ وندقق في كل امر . يسألنا ان نقدم اموالنا له فنقبض ايدينا ونغلق خزائننا عنه . يسألنا ان نقدم ذواتنا وحياتنا فنخشى ذلك لئلا نضيعها ونفقدها . الله أمين وإن كنا غير امناء فهو يبقى امينا ً لن يقدر ان ينكر نفسه . والله محب والمحب الامين لا يبدد ما نأتمنه عليه بل يزيد ويبارك . كيف لا نستأمن الله على حياتنا واموالنا وطريقنا وبيوتنا واهل بيتنا . حين نسلمه حياتنا يغنيها . حين نسلمه اموالنا يضاعفها ويكثرها . حين نسلمه طريقنا يرشدنا . حين نسلمه بيوتنا واهلنا يحفظنا ويباركنا . يقول بولس الرسول لنا : " 	فَأَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ بِرَأْفَةِ اللهِ أَنْ تُقَدِّمُوا أَجْسَادَكُمْ ذَبِيحَةً حَيَّةً مُقَدَّسَةً مَرْضِيَّةً عِنْدَ اللهِ، عِبَادَتَكُمُ الْعَقْلِيَّةَ." ( رومية 12 : 1 ) . يريدنا ان نثق في الله فنحمل اجسادنا ونرفعها على مذبح الرب لنقدمها له . طلب الله من ابراهيم ان يقدم ابنه وحيده الذي يحبه ذبيحة له . لم يتردد ابراهيم فهو يعرف الله ويؤمن بوعوده وعهوده بجعله امة كبيرة ومع انه يعرف ان اسحق هو السبيل الوحيد ليصبح امة ً كبيرة ً كما وعده الله لكنه اخذ اسحق وسار به الى مكان ٍ بعيد وقيده ورفعه ووضعه على المذبح . آمن بالرب ووثق به ، لم يتردد ، لم يشك ، استأمنه على ابنه فأنقذه . ويقول الرسول : " قَدِّمُوا ذَوَاتِكُمْ للهِ كَأَحْيَاءٍ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ وَأَعْضَاءَكُمْ آلاَتِ بِرّ للهِ . " ( رومية 6 : 13 ) . هل تقدم ذاتك لله كحي ٍ من الموت ؟ هل تقدم اعضائك الات بر ٍ لله ؟ كيف تتردد ، كيف تخشى ، كيف تشك في امانة ذاك الذي مات لأجلك ؟ هو مات لأجلك ، قدم نفسه على الصليب ذبيحة لأجلك . أتحتاج  لدليل ٍ آخر عن امانته ؟ سلمه ذاتك ، سلمه حياتك .


----------



## fauzi (1 يوليو 2011)

351 - اختار الله شعبا ً له ، دعا اسمه عليهم وحل وسطهم واعطاهم شريعته . من العبودية القاسية في الارض الغريبة والضيق يحل بهم من كل جانب صرخوا واستغاثوا بالرب فاخرجهم من ارض العبودية بذراع ٍ قوية . واجهوا البحر وقد طاردهم جيش فرعون بكل خيوله ومركباته وفرسانه . ومد الله يده في عصا موسى فشق البحر وجعل لهم معبرا ً وسط المياه . وسط البرية الجافة والصحراء القاتلة أخرج لهم من الصخرة ِ ماء ً صافيا ً . في ظلمة الليل انار لهم عمودا ً من النار وفي شدة الحر ظلل عليهم بسحابته ، رتب لهم مائدة من طعام شهي وسط القفر ، منا ً وسلوى من السماء أنزل لهم . حين هاجمتهم الحيات وقتلت اطفالهم وافترست نسائهم وفتكت بشبابهم أقام لهم على سارية حية فداء ٍ نحاسية وانقذ كل نفس آمنت وتلفتت . كل الطريق قادهم وحافظ عليهم وجاء بهم الى ارض ٍ تفيض لبنا ً وعسلا ً . الله يقودك كل الطريق ، يسير امامك ويمهد السبيل لتعبر عليه بسلام . حين تتصور ان السماء مظلمة هو هناك وسط الظلام يُظهر لك نوره . حين تقسو عليك الشمس وتهدد حياتك ينزل اليك في سحابة ويظللك . حين تغلق السماوات كواها وترسل جفافها يفجر في وسط الجفاف ينابيع ماء . حين تجذب الارض ويختفي الطعام ويشح يُمطر من السماء ِ طعاما ًوشبعا ً . عندما يظلم سبيلك ويملأ الشك حياتك ، سلم قيادتك للرب الاله ، اطلب منه ان يفتح الطريق ويهبك الفرج الالهي تجد يده أمامك تفتح الابواب المغلقة ، يده التي تقودك الى اليقين والايمان . أو تجده يغلق ابواب الشك واليأس والفشل ويفتح بابا ً واحدا ً للأمل والرجاء لك . عندما تتعقد الحياة ، عندما تتشابك الظروف ، عندما تتفاقم المشاكل يُرسل الله لنا أحداثا ً صغيرة بسيطة تقود الى الحلول والفرج والنجاح . بينما قافلة حكماء المجوس تسير بحثا ً عن ملك اليهود وهي لا تعرف اين هو ، أرسل الله لهم نجما ً لامعا ً يقود طريقهم اليه ويوجههم . وساروا وراء النجم ووصلوا الى مكان ٍ لم يكن يتوقعو أن يولد الملك فيه . هكذا يفعل الله معك ، يقودك بحكمة ٍ ودقة الى ان تجد ما تصبو ان تعثر عليه . والله وهو يفعل ذلك يؤكد لك انه هو الطريق ، هو وحده الطريق ، ويفعل ذلك بحسب محبته لك وعنايته بك واهتمامه بكل حياتك . يقول الوحي المقدس على لسان داود النبي : " فَرَعَاهُمْ حَسَبَ كَمَالِ قَلْبِهِ ، وَبِمَهَارَةِ يَدَيْهِ هَدَاهُمْ." ( مزمور 78 : 72 ) . الرب يرعاك ، يرعاك حسب قلبه الكامل نحوك ، حسب كمال قلبه . الرب يهديك الطريق بمهارة ٍ وحكمة ٍ وحنكة وفهم ٍ كامل ومعرفة . ادعوه يرعاك ، اطلبه يهديك


----------



## fauzi (2 يوليو 2011)

352 - جاء المسيح الى العالم في هدوء ، جاء والناس نيام ، أغلبهم كانوا  نياما ً ، في وسط الليل  ، في مكان ٍ ناء ٍ بعيد ، في مدينة ٍ صغيرة ، في سكون وُلد المسيح . لم تُنصب له انوار ، لم يُصدح لمجيئه بأبواق ، لم يُعلن عن مجيئه في وسائل الاعلام ، لم تُخبر به وكالات الانباء . في سكون الليل اعلنت الملائكة مجيئه لرعاة ٍ بسطاء ساهرين على رعيتهم . في ظلام السماء ظهر نجم ٌ لامع ٌ جذب معه المجوس حتى مكان مولده ، وشب صبيا ً هادئا ً يعمل في حانوت نجار وعاش حياة بسيطة هادئة عادية وقضى ايامه لا يصيح ولا يرفع ولا يسمع في الشارع صوته " قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ ، وَفَتِيلَةً خَامِدَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ ." ( اشعياء 42 : 3 ) .   " ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ ، وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ." ( اشعياء 53 : 7 ) . كان هادئا ً صامتا ً ساكنا ً ساكتا ً لا بضعف ٍ بل برحمة بعطف ٍ وحنان ، بحزم ٍ وبقوة ، بسلطان . لم يكن في صمته عاجزا ً ، كان قادرا ً ذا بأس . أمسكوه بسهولة ، أهانوه  واستهزأوا به ، ضربوه وصفعوه لكنه أفزع بصمته بيلاطس ، أخاف بسكوته هيرودس ، هز قلوبهم ، هدوئه زلزل قلوبهم ، سكونه أزعجهم واربكهم ومزق كيانهم . الصراخ ليس دليل القوة ، الضجيج ليس تعبيرا ً عن الحق ، الصوت الهادئ الحازم يحمل قوة ٌ تحرك ميزان الباطل وتدحرها . الحق لا يحتاج الى ضجة ليعلن  نفسه . الحق لا يصيح أو يرفع صوته . جاء المسيح بهدوء لكنه قلب العالم رأسا ً على عقب ، غير العالم وبدله . جاء المسيح ينادي بالسلام لكنه أيضا ً نادى بالسيف والحزم . في صحن الهيكل ثار وظفر سوطا ً وطرد الباعة والهب ظهور اللصوص وصرخ فيهم : " بَيْتِي بَيْتَ الصَّلاَةِ يُدْعَى وَأَنْتُمْ جَعَلْتُمُوهُ مَغَارَةَ لُصُوصٍ" ( متى 21 : 13 ) . لم ينادي المسيح بالاستكانة للظلم ، لم ينادي بالخضوع والاستسلام . قال : " لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا بَلْ سَيْفًا." ( متى 10 : 34 ) . سيف ٌ ضد الظلم ، سيف ٌ ضد الاستغلال ، سيف ٌ ضد الاستبداد . جاء المسيح بالصليب وجاء المسيح بالسيف ، صليب ٌ كالسيف وسيف ٌ كالصليب . جاء لا يكل ، لا ينكسر لكنه لا يقصف ايضا ً ولا يطفئ " قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ " القصبة الضعيفة المنكسرة لا يقصفها . " َفَتِيلَةً خَامِدَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ " الفتيلة المدخنة المتداعية لا يطفئها . الحق يخرج بهدوء . الحق يُعلن عن نفسه بوداعة . الصمت فيه قوة ، الصبر فيه قدرة . لا تُعلن عن حقك بصخب ، اعلن عن حقك بحب . الحق قوي أقوى من قوة أي مستبد . الرحمة ُ قادرة ٌ اقدر من طغيان أي جبار .


----------



## happy angel (3 يوليو 2011)

*ميرسى تاملات جميلة جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2011)




----------



## fauzi (3 يوليو 2011)

شكراااا  	    happy angel
الرب يبارك خدمتك

شكراااا 	   ABOTARBO
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (3 يوليو 2011)

353 - لكل انسان في الحياة رسالة ، بئس الانسان الذي يحيا بلا رسالة . ولكل مؤمن في الحياة ارسالية ، المؤمن حين يؤمن يكلف بارسالية ، والانسان يختار رسالته حسب آماله وطموحاته تكون رسالته . والمؤمن يختار الله له ارساليته في الحياة حسب مشيئة الله وارادته تكون ارساليته ولا يعني هذا ان المؤمن ليس حرا ً مخيرا ً شأنه شأن الانسان ورسالته . إن كان الانسان يختار رسالته بحرية قد يجعلها رسالة خير او رسالة شر ، لكن الله يختار للمؤمنين ارسالية الخير ويترك لهم حرية اختيار السبيل لتحقيقها . قال المسيح : " لَيْسَ أَنْتُمُ اخْتَرْتُمُونِي بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ ، وَأَقَمْتُكُمْ لِتَذْهَبُوا وَتَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ، وَيَدُومَ ثَمَرُكُمْ " ( يوحنا 15 : 16 ) . اختارنا المسيح لنأتي بثمر ، ثمر دائم ، ثمر جيد يشفي ويشبع العالم . وارسلنا المسيح الى العالم ، قال : " كَمَا أَرْسَلَنِي الآبُ أُرْسِلُكُمْ أَنَا " ( يوحنا 20 : 21 ) . جاء المسيح الى العالم ليخرج الحق للامم ، الى الامان يخرج الحق ، لا يكل ولا ينكسر حتى يضع الحق في الارض ، والمسيح هو الحق ، قال " أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ " ( 14 : 6 ) .  لم يأتي المسيح برسالة ، كان هو الرسالة ، لم يأتي بالحق ، كان هو الحق . ونحن ارساليتنا هي ان نُخرج الحق للعالم ، نضع الحق في الارض ، لهذا أرسل الآب الإبن ولهذا يرسلنا الإبن لكي نُخرج الحق للعالم ، والمسيح الحق هو ارساليتنا للعالم " الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالابْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ ، وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالابْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللهِ " ( يوحنا 3 : 36 ) ارساليتنا ارسالية راحة وحياة للناس ، رسالة انقاذ ونجاة وخلاص وارساليتنا ايضا َ ارسالية عدالة وقضاء ودينونة للاهين  والمستريحين  غير المبالين . للمتعبين راحة ، للهالكين خلاص ، للموتى حياة ، للمستريحين عدالة ، للمعاندين القضاء ، للخطاة دينونة . المؤمن الذي جرب حياة الخطية وعاش في ظلمتها وعانى من قسوتها يعرف ثقل قيودها ومرارة الخضوع لها وقسوة الاستعباد لها ويعرف الطريق لتحطيم قيودها والسبيل للخلاص منها والتحرر من طغيانها ، في المسيح يسوع الذي ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص به وحده النجاة لذلك فهو يقبل ارساليته بفرح ، بفرح ان يذهب الى العالم اجمع ويكرز بالانجيل للخليقة كلها ، يذهب ويحدّث بكم صنع الرب به ورحمه . بعد ان ذقت طعم الحرية ، بعد ان انطلقت طائرا ً في آفاق مجد الله ، هل يلذ لك ان تعرف الحق وحدك ؟ هل تسعد بالطيران في جو الحرية وحيدا ً ؟  هل تسمع صوت استغاثة  الهالكين ؟ هل ترى آلامهم ومعاناتهم ؟ الا يعكر ذلك صفو هنائك ؟ الا يلوث صراخهم جو سلامك ؟  اصغ السمع لارسالية الرب وتكليفه لك بأن تُخرج لهم الحق  .


----------



## fauzi (4 يوليو 2011)

354 - كثيرا ً ما نقترب من عرش نعمة الله ونحن مترددون خجلون متأزمون ، نقدم رجلا ً ونتراجع بالاخرى ، نعرف ونعترف بلا استحقاق نطلب وهذا طبيعي فنحن لسنا على مستوى مناسب يجعلنا نطلب بعيون مفتوحة ولو فكرنا اننا نطلب باستحقاق لنا لفضل ٍ عملناه أو خير ٍ صنعناه نُحجم عن الطلب . نحن لا نطلب من الله اجرا ً مقابل عمل ولا مكافأة ً على فعل الخير ، لو كان كذلك لأحضر الله ميزانا ً يزن فيه ما اعطينا وما نستحق عليه . هذا ليس حالنا حين نقترب من عرش نعمة الله نطلب ونسأل ونقرع ، بعكس ذلك يقول لنا الرب : " اِسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ يَأْخُذُ، وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ يَجِدُ ، وَمَنْ يَقْرَعُ يُفْتَحُ لَهُ " ( متى 7 : 7 ، 8  ) . ثم يلفت نظرنا الى سبب هذا القانون الذهبي الذي يجعل كل من يسأل يأخذ  ، يقول : " أَمْ أَيُّ إِنْسَانٍ مِنْكُمْ إِذَا سَأَلَهُ ابْنُهُ خُبْزًا، يُعْطِيهِ حَجَرًا ؟ وَإِنْ سَأَلَهُ سَمَكَةً ، يُعْطِيهِ حَيَّةً ؟ " هذا لا يحدث ابدا ً ، الأب يعطي ابنه ما يطلبه لا مقابل عمل ٍ قام به وواجب ٍ اداه بل بإستحقاق بنوة الإبن للأب ، فكم بالحري الآب الذي في السماوات . انت ابن الله ومن حقك كأبن  ان تدخل على ابيك وتطلب ما تشاء . لا احد يدخل على أبيه مترددا ً ويطلب منه ما يريد على استحياء وخجل . انت تستحق كل ما تسأله وانت لا تستحق ذلك لما فعلت بل لما انت ، انت ابنه ، وانت ابن الملك وابن الملك له كل مال الملك والملك لا يرد لابنه طلبا ً . يقول داود النبي في مزاميره " أَنْتَ هُوَ مَلِكِي يَا اَللهُ ، فَأْمُرْ بِخَلاَصِ يَعْقُوبَ " ( مزمور 44 : 4 ) . الله ملكي وملكك ، الله نصرتي ونصرتك ، الله عزي وعزك ، الله لك . مات المسيح على الصليب عنك وعني . قام المسيح من الموت نصرة ً لك ونصرة ً لي . ما من عدو ٍ مهما تجبًر يقوى عليك الآن والله نفسه القوي القادر ملكك . ما من بركة ٍ وعطية ٍ مهما غلت وعظمت وندرت تغلو عليك والله الغني أبوك . لا تخشى شيئا ً ، لا تخف لا يفزعك عدو ليتشدد ويتشجع قلبك وانظر الى الرب الملك . لا ينخلع قلبك والاعداء تهاجمك ، النصر لك ، الغلبة من حقك اطلب تدخّل رب الجنود . لا تقلق على حياتك ، لا تهتم ، لا تحمل هما ً ، ارفع نظرك الى فوق ، انظر الى الله أبيك . لا تخشى جوعا ً أو عطشا ً أو فقرا ً ، الخير كله لك ، الخزائن من حقك . انت ابن الملك القوي ، ارفع رأسك شامخة ً يا ابن الملك ، ملك الملوك . انت ابن الله الغني ارفع صوتك بالشكر واملأ قلبك بالإطمئنان ولا تخشى الغد واجعل طلبتك عظيمة ً وسؤالك عميقا ً لا تصغّر طلبك ولا تقلل وتحجب حاجتك . الى الآن لم تطلب ، لم تطلب شيئا ً عظيما ً منه " اُطْلُبُوا تَأْخُذُوا، لِيَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً." ( يوحنا 16 : 24 ) .


----------



## rimonda (4 يوليو 2011)

موضوعك كتير حلو ومهم الله يبارك تعبك


----------



## fauzi (5 يوليو 2011)

rimonda قال:


> موضوعك كتير حلو ومهم الله يبارك تعبك


شكرا ً  rimonda
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (5 يوليو 2011)

355 - بعد ان صُلب المسيح على جبل الجلجثة ورآه عدد غفير من الناس يموت ، انتشر الخبر وذاع بين الناس . مات المسيح ، ضاع الرجاء ، انتهت القصة . هلّل اليهود ، فرح الكتبة ، استراح الفريسيون ، استرخى الجُند الروماني . لكن التلاميذ رأوه يقوم ويظهر لهم ويتحدث اليهم ويأكل معهم ، المسيح قام ، امتلئت قلوبهم بخبر القيامة فبدأوا يعلنونه . وقف بطرس مملوءا ً بالروح القدس . الذي انكر المسيح امام جارية بقوة الروح القدس وقف شامخا ً امام الوف الجموع . أعلن بقوة ٍ قيامة المسيح ودعا الناس أن يتوبوا ويؤمنوا به ويعتمدوا باسمه ، و تحرك الروح القدس في النفوس وقبلوا كلامه بفرح واعتمدوا وانضم ثلاثة آلاف . وبطرس ويوحنا وهما داخلان الهيكل رأيا رجلا ً أعرج عند باب الهيكل يستعطي . مد بطرس يده وامسك به واقامه بإسم يسوع المسيح فقام وانطلق يسبّح الله . جُن ّ جنون الكهنة وأمروا جند الهيكل أن يقبضوا عليهما ويضعوهما في الحبس ، وعندما حاكموهما وجدوا انهما يتمتعان بقوة ٍ خارقة وعرفوا انهما كانا مع يسوع فهددوهما واطلقوهما فانضما الى باقي الرفاق وكانوا مجتمعين معا ً يصلّون . ارتفعت القلوب والاصوات تسبّح الله وتمجده وتهتف له وتطلب تعضيده وعونه . قالوا : انظر يا رب الى تهديداتهم وامنح عبيدك ان يتكلموا كلامك بكل مجاهرة ، ولما صلّوا تزعزع المكان الذي كانوا مجتمعين فيه وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس وكانوا يتكلمون بكلام الله بكل مجاهرة ، بلا خوف ، بلا تردد ، بلا فتور ، بلا ضعف . 
بدون روح الله لا تستطيع ان تجاهر بكلام الله . بدون روح الله لا يكون لكلامك قوة . بدون روح الله لا تتلذذ ان تنادي بخلاص الله . بدون روح الله لا تجد في نفسك رغبة . أعدَّ الله روحه ليتكلم بنا ويتكلم فينا .  لا نستطيع شيئا ً بدون الروح القدس "  سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ ، وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُودًا فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ "( أعمال الرسل 1 : 8 ) . كم من مرة ٍ يحل بك فتور فتجد أيديك مسترخية وركبك مخلّعة ، لا تقوى على السير لتحمل الاخبار السارة للعالم ولا على العمل على رفع العناء عن المعذبين . تتعثر الكلمات  على لسانك وتتوه منك الافكار وتختلط الصور وتتداخل . لا تحاول ان تجمع شتات نفسك وتعمل على استعادة قوتك ، لن تستطيع ، كُف عن المحاولة وتوقف واختلي بالرب وارفع قلبك معترفا ً باسمه . تطهّر ، تخلّص من الشوائب التي تعوق روح الله ، انفض خطاياك عنك وتحرك واطلب من الله ان يملئك بالروح القدس ، اطلب منه ان تمتلئ بروح القوة من جديد ولا بد ان يسمع الله ويستجيب ، لا بد ان تمتلئ بالروح القدس وتعود الحيوية اليك . الله يعدنا بالروح القدس ويأمرنا بأن نمتلئ به فيقول : "  امْتَلِئُوا بِالرُّوحِ " ( افسس 5 : 18 ) . اطلب وهو يسمع لك .


----------



## rimonda (5 يوليو 2011)

كلامك رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع 
قلبا نقيا اخلق في يا الله وروحا مستقيما جدد في داخلي لا تطرحني من قدام وجهك وروحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني .رد لي بهجة خلاصي وبروح منتدبة اعضدني فاعلم الاثمة طرقك والخطأة اليك يرجعون


----------



## fauzi (6 يوليو 2011)

rimonda قال:


> كلامك رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> قلبا نقيا اخلق في يا الله وروحا مستقيما جدد في داخلي لا تطرحني من قدام وجهك وروحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني .رد لي بهجة خلاصي وبروح منتدبة اعضدني فاعلم الاثمة طرقك والخطأة اليك يرجعون


شكرا ً  rimonda
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (6 يوليو 2011)

356 - تُلم بنا خطوب وتحل بنا متاعب وتواجهنا صعوبات وتصدمنا مصائب ونرتمي على الارض نندب حظنا ونبكي بؤسنا ونحزن ونشكو ونتذمر وقد نغضب فتعلو شكوانا في احتجاج على الله وصراخ ٍ وبكاء ، وحين نهدأ بعد الثورة ونسكن امام الله بعد الزمجرة وحين نسكت نسمع صوت الله ونرى وجه الله ونحس بيد الله توجهنا وتعلمنا ، يوضح لنا الله ان ما حل بنا  لصالحنا وما الم ّ بنا لفائدتنا وما صدمنا هو لخيرنا ، ويشير الله باصبعه الى الاشجار العالية والرياح تتلاعب بها وهي تلطمها ، تصدم الرياح رؤوسها فتحنيها ، تهز الرياح قممها فتتلوى وتترنح تحت ضرباتها ونتصور انها ستموت وتفنى وتنكسر وتسقط ، عكس ذلك ما تحدثه الرياح بها ، الرياح تهز رؤوس الاشجار لتتطاير حبات الخصب منها وتنقلها لتملئها بالثمر . بدون قسوة الرياح ما انتقل الخصب وامتلأت الاشجار بالخير والثمار . ويوجه الله نظرنا الى الاشجار الضعيفة شجر العليق وشجر الطيب الصغير ونرى الرياح تهب وتهزها وتكاد تقتلع جذورها الرقيقة الصغيرة وننحني على الشجيرات بعطف فتملأ انوفنا رائحتها الجميلة التي تملأ الجو حولها ، حملت الرياح اطيب الروائح واجملها ونشرتها على الكون حولها ووزعتها . لو لم تكن الرياح لبقيت الروائح مستترة مختبئة ً في اخدارها مخفية غائبة ، وننظر الى اصبع الله يوجه ابصارنا وبصائرنا نحو الاحجار الجامدة الجافة ، تهب الرياح عليها فتخلخلها من اماكنها وتحركها من سكونها وتجعلها تهوي وتسقط ، وتتصادم الاحجار معا ً ، تتضارب وتتصارع ، تتلاطم وتتساقط لكننا نرى في تصادمها واحتكاكها وحركتها نارا ً تخلق ونورا ً يظهر .يغني شاعر نشيد الانشاد  ويقول : " اِسْتَيْقِظِي يَا رِيحَ الشَّمَالِ ، وَتَعَالَيْ يَا رِيحَ الْجَنُوبِ  هَبِّي عَلَى جَنَّتِي فَتَقْطُرَ أَطْيَابُهَا " ( نشيد 4 : 16 ) . يا لها من طلبة تبدو غريبة ً عجيبة لكنها حقيقة ٌ لامعة مبهرة ، ريح الشمال العنيفة ، ريح الجنوب القوية تهب وتضرب وتلطم وتصدم ، فتبعثر الجنة وتفتتها وتعصرها وتنشرها فتقطر روائحها واطيابها .
القلب المغلق على فضائله الذي يختزن الخير فيه ويغلق عليه ابوابه يحتاج الى ريح الشمال تهاجمه وريح الجنوب تفتح ابوابه على الخير الذي به . القلب الجامد الصلب القاسي الذي يبقى وحده منطويا ً على نفسه يحتاج الى ريح الشمال تصدمه وريح الجنوب تحتك به ويُخرج نارا ً ونورا ً . قد يحتاج قلبك انت ايضا ً الى الرياح لينشر ما بداخله من اطياب . قد يحتاج قلبك انت ايضا ً الى رياح تحتك به لتُظهر النور الذي بداخله .


----------



## rimonda (6 يوليو 2011)

كلامك مفيد لكل واحد فينا وراااااااااااااااااااااااائع لكن يجب ان نطبقة على ارض الواقع
ممكن اضع كلامك على صفحتي الفيس بوك باسمك


----------



## fauzi (6 يوليو 2011)

rimonda قال:


> كلامك مفيد لكل واحد فينا وراااااااااااااااااااااااائع لكن يجب ان نطبقة على ارض الواقع
> ممكن اضع كلامك على صفحتي الفيس بوك باسمك


شكرا ً  rimonda
الرب يباركك
ضعيه باسمك


----------



## محاميه مسيحيه (6 يوليو 2011)

*18 - العاطفة والعاصفة
الاستسلام للعاطفة كالاستسلام للعاصفة - يقود الإنسان حيث لا يشاء.
"سلم للرب طريقك و اتكل عليه و هو يجري"
(مزمور 37: 5)

**رااااااااااااااائع اخى*​


----------



## fauzi (7 يوليو 2011)

محاميه مسيحيه قال:


> *18 - العاطفة والعاصفة
> الاستسلام للعاطفة كالاستسلام للعاصفة - يقود الإنسان حيث لا يشاء.
> "سلم للرب طريقك و اتكل عليه و هو يجري"
> (مزمور 37: 5)
> ...


شكرا ً محامية مسيحية
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (7 يوليو 2011)

357 - احيانا ً يحل بارضنا جفاف ، لا تمطر السماء ويحل بارضنا قحط ٌ وبوار ، تمر الايام ثقيلة ً تجر خلفها فقرا ً وجوعا ً وحاجة ، وتخلو المخازن من الغلال . نتصور ان السماء قد نضبت مواردها ، جفت يانبيعها وانقطع خيرها . نتصور ان الله قد نسينا ، أغمض عينيه عنا . قبض يديه علينا ، ونحزن ونبكي ونكتئب ولا نجد حولنا الا اياما ً عجافا ً وخرابا ً وجفافا ً، ويطير فوق رؤوسنا عصفور ، عصفور ٌ دقيق صغير يشدو ويغني ويغرد ونتأمل جناحيه المصفقين ونسمع شدوه الفرح وقفزاته الراقصة على الغصن . هو لا يزرع ، لا يحرث ولا يروي ولا يلقي بالارض بذورا ً ، لا يزرع ولا يحصد . من أين يجيء طعامه ؟ من المخازن ؟ هو لا يجمع و يكوّم في المخازن ، ليس له شيء لكنه يأكل ويشبع ، يأكل يوما ً بيوم ، خبزه كفافه يأتي اليه حيث هو . ويصلي حبقوق النبي فيقول : "  فَمَعَ أَنَّهُ لاَ يُزْهِرُ التِّينُ ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حَمْلٌ فِي الْكُرُومِ . يَكْذِبُ عَمَلُ الزَّيْتُونَةِ ، وَالْحُقُولُ لاَ تَصْنَعُ طَعَامًا. يَنْقَطِعُ الْغَنَمُ مِنَ الْحَظِيرَةِ ، وَلاَ بَقَرَ فِي الْمَذَاوِدِ ، فَإِنِّي أَبْتَهِجُ بِالرَّبِّ وَأَفْرَحُ بِإِلهِ خَلاَصِي .اَلرَّبُّ السَّيِّدُ قُوَّتِي ، وَيَجْعَلُ قَدَمَيَّ كَالأَيَائِل ِ، وَيُمَشِّينِي عَلَى مُرْتَفَعَاتِي ." ( حبقوق 3 : 17 – 19 ) . وسط اليأس ، وسط الفقر التين لا يُزهر ، الكروم لا تُثمر ، الحقول جدباء لا تعطي طعام لا غنم ولا بقر ، وسط ذلك كله ايمان ورجاء ، انتظار للرب وثقة ٌ فيه ، ايمان ٌ قوي ٌ راسخ . لو فقدتُ كل غال ٍ وثمين ، لو هاجمني الجوع والعطش ، لو لم اجد ما اسد به رمقي ، لو اصبح بيتي خرابا ً ، لو زال عزي ومجدي وبهائي ، لو ضاعت اموالي وفقدتُ ثروتي ، لكنني افرح بالرب هو طعامي وشرابي ، هو عزي ومجدي ، هو غناي َ وكفايتي . في كربي وضيقي أهرع الى الرب وأجد عنده الفرج والراحة والسعادة . في ظلمتي وعسر حالي ارتمي على صدره وأجد عنده الفرح والمحبة والبهجة والنصرة . حين تمر وسط حقولك وتجدها جافة خربة ، حين لا تجد زرعا ً ولا ثمرا ً . حين تفرغ مخازنك ، حين يجف ماء ينبوعك تأمل طيور السماء وتعلّم . حين تسير في وادي الحزن ، حين يحاصرك الظلام ، حين تنهمر الدموع ، حين تحيط بك الخطوب ، حين تهاجمك الشدائد تأمل زنابق الحقل وتعلّم . حين يتركك الاصدقاء ويهجرك المحبون ، حين تجد نفسك وحيدا ً ، حين تجد الفراغ حولك حين لا تجد أحد بجوارك أنظر اليه هو قريب ٌ منك ، ابتهج بالرب هو قريب ٌ ويداه مملوئتان خيرا ً ، ابتهج بالرب هو معك يؤنس وحدتك .


----------



## fauzi (8 يوليو 2011)

358 - وصل الى علم المسيح وهو بين تلاميذه والجماهير ملتفة حوله خبر مرض لعازر وكانت مرثا ومريم هما اللتان ارسلتا الى يسوع تستنجدان به وتطلبانه ، ولم يهرع المسيح الى لعازر ، لم يترك الجموع والتلاميذ ويهرول الى بيت عنيا ، بعكس ذلك يكتب يوحنا البشير ويقول " فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّهُ مَرِيضٌ مَكَثَ حِينَئِذٍ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي كَانَ فِيهِ يَوْمَيْنِ." ( يوحنا 11 : 6 ) . يومان كاملان مكثهما المسيح حيث كان برغم ما سمع عن مرض لعازر . يومان كاملان ترك فيهما مرثا ومريم تنتظران ويا له من انتظار ثقيل . سمع التلاميذ خبر مرض لعازر واندهشوا لتباطؤ المسيح وتأنيه في الذهاب الى لعازر ، وبقيت الاختان في البيت بجوار فراش المريض تراقبان حركة النهار وتنتظران . ويكتب يوحنا الرسول في بشارته قائلا ً " وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّ مَرْثَا وَأُخْتَهَا وَلِعَازَرَ." ( يوحنا 11 : 5 ) . التأخير ليس لنقص المحبة بالعكس نرى ان التأخير كان بدافع المحبة . الله في هذا يريد ان يعلّمنا ان كل معاملات الله معنا ترتكز على محبته لنا . حين تهاجمنا احزان ، حين تتحطم قلوبنا ، حين تدمع عيوننا ، حين تنكسر نفوسنا ، نجد الله في كل ذلك يحبنا ، يسمح بالحزن ان يحل  بحياتنا لا لنقص محبة ٍ بل بدافع محبة . حين تواجهنا آلام وتنحني ظهورنا وتئن قلوبنا وتتحطم قوانا نجد الله يسمح بكل ذلك لأنه يحبنا ، يسمح بالالم والتعب والمشقة لا لنقص المحبة بل بدافع المحبة . حين تعكّر صفو حياتنا مصائب ، حين تنزل بنا نوازل ، حين تزلزل سلامنا زلازل نجد الله خلف ذلك كله لأنه يحبنا يسمح بالمصائب والمتاعب لا لنقص المحبة بل بدافع المحبة . الله يعرف ويسمح بما يحدث لمجده ولصالحنا ، الله يوجد في ذلك كله ويراقبه بدقة ، ولما سمع بخبر مرض لعازر قال : " هذَا الْمَرَضُ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ مَجْدِ اللهِ " ( يوحنا 11 : 4 ) . برغم انتظار الاختين القاسي ، برغم المرارة التي شعرتا بها والساعات تمر والموت يحل ، برغم ذلك لم تشكا بمحبة المسيح لهما ولاخيهما ، لم تشكا في مجيئه ، لم تيأسا . بعد ان اغمض لعازر عينيه ، بعد ان رحل عن الحياة ، بعد ان رحل وكفناه ، بعد ان حمله الرجال وذهبوا به  خارج البيت ، بعد ان دفنوه ودحرجوا الحجر ، كانتا تنتظران يسوع ، كانتا تعرفان انه قادم لا محالة ، لا بد انه سيجيء . لكن المسيح لم يسرع الى بيت احبائه ليشفي المريض ويكفكف دموع الاختين ، لم يفعل ذلك بالعكس ، لما سمع انه مريض مكث في الموضع الذي كان فيه يومين ، هذه هي محبة الله التي تتأنى حتى في اشد ساعات الحياة  خطرا ً ، انتظر ، انتظره فهو يحبك ، تأكد ، تأكد من مجيئه فهو يحبك .


----------



## rimonda (9 يوليو 2011)

fauzi قال:


> 357 - احيانا ً يحل بارضنا جفاف ، لا تمطر السماء ويحل بارضنا قحط ٌ وبوار ، تمر الايام ثقيلة ً تجر خلفها فقرا ً وجوعا ً وحاجة ، وتخلو المخازن من الغلال . نتصور ان السماء قد نضبت مواردها ، جفت يانبيعها وانقطع خيرها . نتصور ان الله قد نسينا ، أغمض عينيه عنا . قبض يديه علينا ، ونحزن ونبكي ونكتئب ولا نجد حولنا الا اياما ً عجافا ً وخرابا ً وجفافا ً، ويطير فوق رؤوسنا عصفور ، عصفور ٌ دقيق صغير يشدو ويغني ويغرد ونتأمل جناحيه المصفقين ونسمع شدوه الفرح وقفزاته الراقصة على الغصن . هو لا يزرع ، لا يحرث ولا يروي ولا يلقي بالارض بذورا ً ، لا يزرع ولا يحصد . من أين يجيء طعامه ؟ من المخازن ؟ هو لا يجمع و يكوّم في المخازن ، ليس له شيء لكنه يأكل ويشبع ، يأكل يوما ً بيوم ، خبزه كفافه يأتي اليه حيث هو . ويصلي حبقوق النبي فيقول : "  فَمَعَ أَنَّهُ لاَ يُزْهِرُ التِّينُ ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حَمْلٌ فِي الْكُرُومِ . يَكْذِبُ عَمَلُ الزَّيْتُونَةِ ، وَالْحُقُولُ لاَ تَصْنَعُ طَعَامًا. يَنْقَطِعُ الْغَنَمُ مِنَ الْحَظِيرَةِ ، وَلاَ بَقَرَ فِي الْمَذَاوِدِ ، فَإِنِّي أَبْتَهِجُ بِالرَّبِّ وَأَفْرَحُ بِإِلهِ خَلاَصِي .اَلرَّبُّ السَّيِّدُ قُوَّتِي ، وَيَجْعَلُ قَدَمَيَّ كَالأَيَائِل ِ، وَيُمَشِّينِي عَلَى مُرْتَفَعَاتِي ." ( حبقوق 3 : 17 – 19 ) . وسط اليأس ، وسط الفقر التين لا يُزهر ، الكروم لا تُثمر ، الحقول جدباء لا تعطي طعام لا غنم ولا بقر ، وسط ذلك كله ايمان ورجاء ، انتظار للرب وثقة ٌ فيه ، ايمان ٌ قوي ٌ راسخ . لو فقدتُ كل غال ٍ وثمين ، لو هاجمني الجوع والعطش ، لو لم اجد ما اسد به رمقي ، لو اصبح بيتي خرابا ً ، لو زال عزي ومجدي وبهائي ، لو ضاعت اموالي وفقدتُ ثروتي ، لكنني افرح بالرب هو طعامي وشرابي ، هو عزي ومجدي ، هو غناي َ وكفايتي . في كربي وضيقي أهرع الى الرب وأجد عنده الفرج والراحة والسعادة . في ظلمتي وعسر حالي ارتمي على صدره وأجد عنده الفرح والمحبة والبهجة والنصرة . حين تمر وسط حقولك وتجدها جافة خربة ، حين لا تجد زرعا ً ولا ثمرا ً . حين تفرغ مخازنك ، حين يجف ماء ينبوعك تأمل طيور السماء وتعلّم . حين تسير في وادي الحزن ، حين يحاصرك الظلام ، حين تنهمر الدموع ، حين تحيط بك الخطوب ، حين تهاجمك الشدائد تأمل زنابق الحقل وتعلّم . حين يتركك الاصدقاء ويهجرك المحبون ، حين تجد نفسك وحيدا ً ، حين تجد الفراغ حولك حين لا تجد أحد بجوارك أنظر اليه هو قريب ٌ منك ، ابتهج بالرب هو قريب ٌ ويداه مملوئتان خيرا ً ، ابتهج بالرب هو معك يؤنس وحدتك .


اقرأها ثم اقرأها واعيدها في كل مرة لروعة الكلام شكرا لك :scenic:


----------



## fauzi (9 يوليو 2011)

rimonda قال:


> اقرأها ثم اقرأها واعيدها في كل مرة لروعة الكلام شكرا لك :scenic:


شكرا ً  rimonda
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (9 يوليو 2011)

359 - برغم معرفتنا اننا اولاد الله لنا كل الحق في بركات الحياة ومباهجها . برغم مكانتنا لدى الله ومكاننا في قلبه ، برغم معرفتنا بحبه الشديد لنا ، تفزع قلوبنا ويهتز يقيننا وترتجف نفوسنا حينما نمر في تجربة ٍ مظلمة . حين تغرب شمس النهار ، حين ينسحب النور ويتراجع امام جحافل الظلام نرتعب . لا احد يسعد بالظلام ، لا احد يحب الليل لكن في الليل تتجمع قطرات الندى الرطبة ، في الليل ، في السكون ، بعد رحيل الشمس واختفاء النور يصنع الله الندى . يرنم بنو قورح ويقولون " طُوبَى لأُنَاسٍ عِزُّهُمْ بِكَ. طُرُقُ بَيْتِكَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ . عَابِرِينَ فِي وَادِي الْبُكَاءِ ، يُصَيِّرُونَهُ يَنْبُوعًا. أَيْضًا بِبَرَكَاتٍ يُغَطُّونَ مُورَةَ . يَذْهَبُونَ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ إِلَى قُوَّةٍ . " ( مزمور 84 : 5 ) . في وادي البكاء يعبرون ، قطرات الدموع تتراكم وتتجمع وتصبح ينبوعا ً ، هكذا الله ، أبونا الذي يغزل من متاعب الحياة بساطا ً حريريا ً نعبر عليه ، الذي يحول الشوك الذي تحت اقدامنا كفوف راحة ترفعنا ، هو تعزيتنا ، هو عزنا ، نتعزى به ونفرح ونستريح وتبتهج قلوبنا ، يتحول انكسار القلب الى فرحة ، يتحول دمع العين الى ينبوع يتفجر بهجة ، يتحول الالم راحة والفشل نجاحا ً والهزيمة ُ نصرة ً والضعف قوة ، وحين نفرح نحمل بشارة الفرح للآخرين ، حين نتعزى نعزي الآخرين . نستطيع ان نعزي الآخرين بالتعزية التي بها نتعزى ، نتعزى ونعزي . في وسط النهار والشمس ترسل اشعتها  تلسع الوجوه والابدان حملت المرأة السامرية جرتها وذهبت الى بئر الماء تستقي وتملأ الجرة . ارادت ان تهرب من انظار قومها العدوانية وتعليقاتهم القاسية لكنها وجدت غريبا ً جالسا ً على البئر ، لم يهاجمها أو يسيء اليها ، طلب منها ماء ً ليشرب وفي ترددها ودهشتها عرض عليها ماء ً حيا ً ، وفي لهفتها للحصول على ذلك الماء الحي نسيت كل الناس ، طلبته لنفسها فقط ، لكنها ما ان عرفت ان مصدر هذا الماء الحي هو المسيح الذي ينتظرونه ، ما ان عرفت ذلك حتى تركت جرتها وذهبت الى المدينة تصرخ في الناس ، صاحت فيهم : هلموا انظروا ، تعالوا معي الى المسيح مشتهى وانتظار الدهور . حملت لهم ما حصلت عليه ، آمنت وارادتهم  ان يشاركوها في الايمان به . هل حصلت على الايمان الحي ؟ هل تذوقته ؟ هل ارتويت منه ؟ هل اكتفيت ومن حولك الا تريد ان يشاركوك الارتواء منه ؟ هل عبرت في وادي البكاء ؟ هل اختبرت الينبوع ، ينبوع الماء الحي ؟ إن كنت عبرت واختبرت إن كنت قد عرفت وذقت وجربت ، إن كنت قد تعزيت فعليك ان تعزي الآخرين بالتعزية التي بها تعزيت ، هذه مسؤوليتك . نحن لا نأخذ فقط ، نحن نعطي أيضا ً مما أخذنا . نحن لا نرتوي فقط ، نحن نقدم الارتواء .


----------



## rimonda (10 يوليو 2011)

fauzi قال:


> 359 - برغم معرفتنا اننا اولاد الله لنا كل الحق في بركات الحياة ومباهجها . برغم مكانتنا لدى الله ومكاننا في قلبه ، برغم معرفتنا بحبه الشديد لنا ، تفزع قلوبنا ويهتز يقيننا وترتجف نفوسنا حينما نمر في تجربة ٍ مظلمة . حين تغرب شمس النهار ، حين ينسحب النور ويتراجع امام جحافل الظلام نرتعب . لا احد يسعد بالظلام ، لا احد يحب الليل لكن في الليل تتجمع قطرات الندى الرطبة ، في الليل ، في السكون ، بعد رحيل الشمس واختفاء النور يصنع الله الندى . يرنم بنو قورح ويقولون " طُوبَى لأُنَاسٍ عِزُّهُمْ بِكَ. طُرُقُ بَيْتِكَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ . عَابِرِينَ فِي وَادِي الْبُكَاءِ ، يُصَيِّرُونَهُ يَنْبُوعًا. أَيْضًا بِبَرَكَاتٍ يُغَطُّونَ مُورَةَ . يَذْهَبُونَ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ إِلَى قُوَّةٍ . " ( مزمور 84 : 5 ) . في وادي البكاء يعبرون ، قطرات الدموع تتراكم وتتجمع وتصبح ينبوعا ً ، هكذا الله ، أبونا الذي يغزل من متاعب الحياة بساطا ً حريريا ً نعبر عليه ، الذي يحول الشوك الذي تحت اقدامنا كفوف راحة ترفعنا ، هو تعزيتنا ، هو عزنا ، نتعزى به ونفرح ونستريح وتبتهج قلوبنا ، يتحول انكسار القلب الى فرحة ، يتحول دمع العين الى ينبوع يتفجر بهجة ، يتحول الالم راحة والفشل نجاحا ً والهزيمة ُ نصرة ً والضعف قوة ، وحين نفرح نحمل بشارة الفرح للآخرين ، حين نتعزى نعزي الآخرين . نستطيع ان نعزي الآخرين بالتعزية التي بها نتعزى ، نتعزى ونعزي . في وسط النهار والشمس ترسل اشعتها  تلسع الوجوه والابدان حملت المرأة السامرية جرتها وذهبت الى بئر الماء تستقي وتملأ الجرة . ارادت ان تهرب من انظار قومها العدوانية وتعليقاتهم القاسية لكنها وجدت غريبا ً جالسا ً على البئر ، لم يهاجمها أو يسيء اليها ، طلب منها ماء ً ليشرب وفي ترددها ودهشتها عرض عليها ماء ً حيا ً ، وفي لهفتها للحصول على ذلك الماء الحي نسيت كل الناس ، طلبته لنفسها فقط ، لكنها ما ان عرفت ان مصدر هذا الماء الحي هو المسيح الذي ينتظرونه ، ما ان عرفت ذلك حتى تركت جرتها وذهبت الى المدينة تصرخ في الناس ، صاحت فيهم : هلموا انظروا ، تعالوا معي الى المسيح مشتهى وانتظار الدهور . حملت لهم ما حصلت عليه ، آمنت وارادتهم  ان يشاركوها في الايمان به . هل حصلت على الايمان الحي ؟ هل تذوقته ؟ هل ارتويت منه ؟ هل اكتفيت ومن حولك الا تريد ان يشاركوك الارتواء منه ؟ هل عبرت في وادي البكاء ؟ هل اختبرت الينبوع ، ينبوع الماء الحي ؟ إن كنت عبرت واختبرت إن كنت قد عرفت وذقت وجربت ، إن كنت قد تعزيت فعليك ان تعزي الآخرين بالتعزية التي بها تعزيت ، هذه مسؤوليتك . نحن لا نأخذ فقط ، نحن نعطي أيضا ً مما أخذنا . نحن لا نرتوي فقط ، نحن نقدم الارتواء .


شكرا أخي وكما  قلت يجب ان نوصل البشارة للاخرين والله يعطينا الجرأة والحكمة لنتكلم بكلمته لكي تصل للاخرين ويقبلها  من كل قلبه وان نعزيهم كما عزانا آمين:94:


----------



## fauzi (10 يوليو 2011)

rimonda قال:


> شكرا أخي وكما  قلت يجب ان نوصل البشارة للاخرين والله يعطينا الجرأة والحكمة لنتكلم بكلمته لكي تصل للاخرين ويقبلها  من كل قلبه وان نعزيهم كما عزانا آمين:94:


*شكراااا    rimonda
الرب يباركك
*


----------



## fauzi (10 يوليو 2011)

360 - نعيش حياتنا كلها نواجه تحديات وتجارب واختبارات كثيرة متنوعة . والله لا يسمح ان نواجه ما لا نستطيع ان نواجهه او نجرَّب بما هو فوق طاقتنا ، وإن كانت التجربة كبيرة صعبة والاختبار شديدا ً يوفر لنا رجاء ً وقوة ً مناسبة ، تجربة ٌ تحتاج الى قوة وقوتنا غير كافية  . نصارع وتبدأ مقاومتنا في التهاوي ، حيويتنا تخبو وارادتنا تتخاذل وايدينا تخور وركبنا تتخلع واقدامنا تترنح ، ويوفر لنا قدرته ، يمدنا بقوة ٍ من لدنه ، نرفع وجوهنا الى فوق ، اليه ، فندرك عظمة قدرته الفائقة ِ نحونا نحن المؤمنين حسب عمل شدة قوته ، ونتماسك ونجمع قوانا قبل ان تزول ونتشدد في شدة قدرته وقوته ونواجه التجربة ونصمد امامها ونصد هجماتها وبقوته ندحرها وننتصر ، تجربة ٌ تحتاج الى حكمة ، الى تعقل ٍ وفهم وادراك وحسن تصرف ذهني ، وتقف عقولنا عاجزة ً لا تفهم وادراكنا قاصرا ً لا يعي ولا يفطن ، وفي وسط حيرتنا وترددنا وتردينا في الظلام نرفع وجوهنا الى فوق ٍ اليه ، ويسرع الهنا ويعطينا روح الحكمة والاعلان في معرفته ِ وينير عيون اذهاننا ويقود عقولنا ويفتح عيون وعينا ونواجه التجربة بحسب غنى حكمته ، دائما ً وفي كل وقت يوفر لنا القوة ، يوفر لنا الحكمة بسخاء ٍ بلا حدود ، يوفر لنا القدرة والصحة والحيوية ، يوفر لنا الغنى بكثرة ٍ بلا حساب ، لا من قوته بل بحسب قوته ، لا من غناه بل بحسب غناه ، لا بقدر ما نحتاج من قوة ٍ لمواجهة التجربة ، قوة ٌ بقدر التجربة ، لا بقدر ما نحتاج من حكمة ٍ لمواجهة التجربة ، حكمة ٌ بقدر التجربة ، لا بقدر ما نحتاج من غِنى لمواجهة التجربة ، غِنى ً بقدر التجربة . قوة ٌ بحسب قدرته ، وحكمة ٌ بحسب حكمته ، وغٍنى ً بحسب غِنى مجده فهو يعطي بحسب ذاته هو ، يعطي ما يتفق وعظمته هو ، يُعطي بحسب غٍنى مجده ِ ويؤيدنا بروحه ، بالروح القدس ، " اللهَ لَمْ يُعْطِنَا رُوحَ الْفَشَلِ ، بَلْ رُوحَ الْقُوَّةِ وَالْمَحَبَّةِ وَالنُّصْحِ " ( 2 تيموثاوس 1 : 7 ) . ويملئنا بروحه ، الروح القدس الذي ننال قوة كل القوة حين يحل الروح القدس علينا . حين يحل المسيح بالايمان في قلبك يحل فيك بكل ما بالمسيح من قدرات ، تحل فيك محبة المسيح ، تمتلئ بمحبته فتحب جميع الناس ، الاصدقاء والاعداء . تمتلئ بقوته فتحرك الجبال وتصنع المعجزات وتعمل ُ اعظم الاعمال . تمتلئ بحكمته فتتكلم كمن له سلطان ، تتكلم كلمات النعمة ، تمتلئ  بملئه وتصل الى الكمال الى كل ملء الله . هل فيكَ روح الله ؟ هل يحل ُّ فيك َ المسيح ؟ فليحل المسيح بالايمان في قلبك الآن والى آخر الحياة .


----------



## fauzi (11 يوليو 2011)

361 - في وسط الهيكل رأى النبي اشعياء السيد الرب جالسا ً على كرسي عال ٍ ومرتفع ، رأى السرافيم يغطون أعينهم ووجوههم ويصرخون : قدوس قدوس قدوس ، وبالمقارنة رأى نفسه انسانا ً نجس الشفتين ساكنا ً بين شعب ٍ نجس الشفتين ، رأى الملك رب الجنود ، رأى السيد ، سيد كل الارض ، رأى القدوس سيد السماء ، فارتمى على وجهه يصرخ : " وَيْلٌ لِي إِنِّي هَلَكْتُ " ... شاول القوي صاحب السلطان لدى رؤساء الكهنة وهو يحمل رسائل الادانة ، رسائل حكم بالقتل على اتباع المسيح ، يسير بطريقه الى دمشق بكل قوة ، فوق جواده يسير في الطريق مختالا ً وبجواره حرس ٌ اشداء يصاحبونه ، في وسط الطريق ابرق حوله نور ، نور ٌ شديد قوي اسقطه على الارض . ارتمى وسط التراب ، طار من على كتفيه ردائه ، هوى على ركبتيه ، صفعته الكلمات : " شَاوُلُ ، شَاوُلُ ......  أَنَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي أَنْتَ تَضْطَهِدُهُ. صَعْبٌ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَرْفُسَ مَنَاخِسَ " . ارتعب امام قوة الصوت وارتجف . من وسط التراب رفع وجهه وفي ترجي واستعطاف سأل : " يَارَبُّ ، مَاذَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ " . امام قوة الله ظهرت قوته ضعفا ً ، تبدد غروره ، سقط على ركبتيه امامه . وفي رسالته الى افسس يقول : " بِسَبَبِ هذَا أَحْنِي رُكْبَتَيَّ لَدَى أَبِي رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ " . امام قداسة الله كل ُ قداسة الانسان نجاسة ، امام قوة الله كلُّ قوة الانسان ضعف . وهناك في البستان وسط الظلام بعيدا ً عن التلاميذ خرّ المسيح على وجه ( متى 26 : 39 ) بكل الخضوع والانكسار ، بكل التبجيل والاحترام ركع المسيح في البستان ، ركع وسجد واحنى ركبتيه امام ملك الملوك ورب الارباب سيد السماء والارض . أمام جلال المسيح المقام وهو في وسط التلاميذ يظهر لهم ويكشف يديه لتوما وصرخ التلميذ الامين من كل قلبه بكل ايمان ٍ وتصديق ٍ وقال " رَبِّي وَإِلهِي " . وانت ترى قدرة الله حولك في مخلوقاته التي صنعها بيده بكل القوة لا تمنع نفسك ان تحني قلبك وركبتيك وتصرخ بايمان : ربي والهي . وانت تمر في تجربة وترى الضغوط حولك تحاصرك وتتراكم فوقك ، يتقدم الله نحوك ويمد يده ويرفع الضغوط ويحمل الاثقال عنك فلا تمنع نفسك من ان تحني قلبك وركبتيك وتصرخ بايمان : ربي والهي . وانت تجد نفسك ناجحا ً في عملك رابحا ً في تجارتك سعيدا ً في اسرتك ، تجد قلبك ينحني وركبتيك تركعان وانت تصرخ بايمان : ربي والهي . هو يستحق كل التمجيد والتقديس والشكر والتكريم والخضوع والخشوع امامه . نحن نعبده حبا ً ، نسبّح له ونسجد اعترافا ً به ربا ً والها ً .


----------



## rimonda (11 يوليو 2011)

احب ان اقرأ اقتباساتك من الانجيل وافرازها بهذا الشكل الرائع​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2011)

جمييييل قوى
ميرسى يا استاذنا
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## rana1981 (12 يوليو 2011)

*شكرااا على الموضوع الرائع
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## fauzi (12 يوليو 2011)

rimonda قال:


> احب ان اقرأ اقتباساتك من الانجيل وافرازها بهذا الشكل الرائع​


افعل هذا لكي ابين كلام الله حتى لغير المسيحيين 
شكراااا  rimonda
الرب يباركك 



ABOTARBO قال:


> جمييييل قوى
> ميرسى يا استاذنا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


شكرااا ABOTARBO
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (12 يوليو 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرااا على الموضوع الرائع
> الرب يباركك​*


شكرااا rana1981
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (12 يوليو 2011)

362 - قال  الله لعبده ابراهيم : " أَنَا اللهُ الْقَدِيرُ . سِرْ أَمَامِي وَكُنْ كَامِلاً ، فَأَجْعَلَ عَهْدِي بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ ، وَأُكَثِّرَكَ كَثِيرًا جِدًّا ...... وَتَكُونُ أَبًا لِجُمْهُورٍ مِنَ الأُمَمِ " . ومرت السنوات متتابعة وما تزال سارة عاقرا ً وابراهيم ليس له ولد ، وشاخ ابراهيم وجف ينبوع سارة ولم ينسى ابراهيم عهد الله ومواعيده ، وحين حل الموعد ُ حقق الله وعده وولدت سارة اسحق ابن الموعد متمم عهد الله . ترك يعقوب بيته وهرب من وجه اخيه وفي وسط البرية توسد حجرا ً ونام ورأى حلما ً وسلما ً بين السماء والارض وملائكة الله صاعدة ً ونازلة ً عليه ، وقال الله لعبده يعقوب " أَنَا الرَّبُّ .... الأَرْضُ الَّتِي أَنْتَ مُضْطَجِعٌ عَلَيْهَا أُعْطِيهَا لَكَ ..... وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكَ ، وَأَحْفَظُكَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ ، وَأَرُدُّكَ إِلَى هذِهِ الأَرْضِ ، لأَنِّي لاَ أَتْرُكُكَ " . وتغرب يعقوب في في ارض خاله لابان وعاش سنوات طوال في خدمته ولم يشك في وعود الله ومواعيده وعاد الى الارض وتملكها هو واولاده . عند جبل حوريب ووراء البرية ظهر الله لعبده موسى وهو يرعى الغنم ، ظهر له في عليقة كنار ٍ مشتعلة ، العليقة لا تحترق ونادى الله موسى من العليقة ، امره ان يخلع حذائه لأن الموضع الذي  يقف عليه ارض ٌ مقدسة فخلع حذائه وكلفه الله ان يذهب الى ارض مصر ليحرر شعبه من يد فرعون ومن عبوديته وقال موسى للرب : " لَسْتُ أَنَا صَاحِبَ كَلاَمٍ .... أَنَا ثَقِيلُ الْفَمِ وَاللِّسَانِ . " فقال الرب لموسى : انا هو الرب " اذْهَبْ وَأَنَا أَكُونُ مَعَ فَمِكَ وَأُعَلِّمُكَ مَا تَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ " وذهب موسى حسب وعد الله وتكلم مع فرعون واستطاع اخيرا ً ان يخرج الشعب من مصر . الله وهب لك ولي ولكل مؤمن ٍ به مواعيد عظمى وثمينة لنحيا عليها ونتمسك بها ، مواعيد وعهودا ً كبيرة عظيمة ، منذ صرنا اولاد الله ولنا هذه المواعيد نرتكز عليها . قد يبدو العالم حولك قاتما ً مظلما ً . قد ترتفع الحروب حولك وتحيط بك . قد تعلو الامواج وتلطم سفينة حياتك . قد ترعد السماء وتنهمر السيول . وسط ذلك كله تقف مواعيد الرب لك وعهوده ووعوده اطواق نجاة ، تمسك بها بكلتا يديك ، الق ِ بكل ثقلك عليها ، ضع كل ايمانك فيها ، لا تخف ، لا تهتز ولا تشك . الله وعد وهو يحفظ وعده لك . مواعيد الله العظمى والثمينة قد وهبها لنا بالمجد والفضيلة ، وهبها لنا لنحيا عليها ونعتمد بالكامل عليها لا لنعتبرها حلية ولعبة ً وتحفة . الله يعد ُ ويفي ، الله يقول وينفّذ ، الله يحافظ على كلامه ، اتخذه عونا ً لك ، اجعل مواعيده اسلحة ً تحارب بها الاعداء وتنتصر .


----------



## rimonda (12 يوليو 2011)

fauzi قال:


> 362 - قال  الله لعبده ابراهيم : " أَنَا اللهُ الْقَدِيرُ . سِرْ أَمَامِي وَكُنْ كَامِلاً ، فَأَجْعَلَ عَهْدِي بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ ، وَأُكَثِّرَكَ كَثِيرًا جِدًّا ...... وَتَكُونُ أَبًا لِجُمْهُورٍ مِنَ الأُمَمِ " . ومرت السنوات متتابعة وما تزال سارة عاقرا ً وابراهيم ليس له ولد ، وشاخ ابراهيم وجف ينبوع سارة ولم ينسى ابراهيم عهد الله ومواعيده ، وحين حل الموعد ُ حقق الله وعده وولدت سارة اسحق ابن الموعد متمم عهد الله . ترك يعقوب بيته وهرب من وجه اخيه وفي وسط البرية توسد حجرا ً ونام ورأى حلما ً وسلما ً بين السماء والارض وملائكة الله صاعدة ً ونازلة ً عليه ، وقال الله لعبده يعقوب " أَنَا الرَّبُّ .... الأَرْضُ الَّتِي أَنْتَ مُضْطَجِعٌ عَلَيْهَا أُعْطِيهَا لَكَ ..... وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكَ ، وَأَحْفَظُكَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ ، وَأَرُدُّكَ إِلَى هذِهِ الأَرْضِ ، لأَنِّي لاَ أَتْرُكُكَ " . وتغرب يعقوب في في ارض خاله لابان وعاش سنوات طوال في خدمته ولم يشك في وعود الله ومواعيده وعاد الى الارض وتملكها هو واولاده . عند جبل حوريب ووراء البرية ظهر الله لعبده موسى وهو يرعى الغنم ، ظهر له في عليقة كنار ٍ مشتعلة ، العليقة لا تحترق ونادى الله موسى من العليقة ، امره ان يخلع حذائه لأن الموضع الذي  يقف عليه ارض ٌ مقدسة فخلع حذائه وكلفه الله ان يذهب الى ارض مصر ليحرر شعبه من يد فرعون ومن عبوديته وقال موسى للرب : " لَسْتُ أَنَا صَاحِبَ كَلاَمٍ .... أَنَا ثَقِيلُ الْفَمِ وَاللِّسَانِ . " فقال الرب لموسى : انا هو الرب " اذْهَبْ وَأَنَا أَكُونُ مَعَ فَمِكَ وَأُعَلِّمُكَ مَا تَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ " وذهب موسى حسب وعد الله وتكلم مع فرعون واستطاع اخيرا ً ان يخرج الشعب من مصر . الله وهب لك ولي ولكل مؤمن ٍ به مواعيد عظمى وثمينة لنحيا عليها ونتمسك بها ، مواعيد وعهودا ً كبيرة عظيمة ، منذ صرنا اولاد الله ولنا هذه المواعيد نرتكز عليها . قد يبدو العالم حولك قاتما ً مظلما ً . قد ترتفع الحروب حولك وتحيط بك . قد تعلو الامواج وتلطم سفينة حياتك . قد ترعد السماء وتنهمر السيول . وسط ذلك كله تقف مواعيد الرب لك وعهوده ووعوده اطواق نجاة ، تمسك بها بكلتا يديك ، الق ِ بكل ثقلك عليها ، ضع كل ايمانك فيها ، لا تخف ، لا تهتز ولا تشك . الله وعد وهو يحفظ وعده لك . مواعيد الله العظمى والثمينة قد وهبها لنا بالمجد والفضيلة ، وهبها لنا لنحيا عليها ونعتمد بالكامل عليها لا لنعتبرها حلية ولعبة ً وتحفة . الله يعد ُ ويفي ، الله يقول وينفّذ ، الله يحافظ على كلامه ، اتخذه عونا ً لك ، اجعل مواعيده اسلحة ً تحارب بها الاعداء وتنتصر .


انا اقول كموسى :"لست انا صاحب كلام.......انا ثقيل الفم واللسان" كن الهي مع فمي وعلمني ما اتكلم به كأخي المبارك فوزي لاتكلم بكلمتك بكل حكمة


----------



## fauzi (13 يوليو 2011)

*شكرااا  rimonda
الرب يباركك
*


----------



## fauzi (13 يوليو 2011)

363 - الحياة مليئة بالهموم ونواجه متاعب وشدائد فيها ، منذ سقوط آدم والمتاعب تحل بنا ونحاول قدر استطاعتنا ان ننفض عنا تلك الهموم ونلقي بها بعيدا ً ونسعى لكي نتخلص من تلك المتاعب ونرميها من على اكتافنا بعيدا ً لكن البعض منها يظل ممسكا ً بنا او نظل نحن ممسكين به لا نتركه وبعد ان يستقر الهم في القلب او يستوي التعب و الشدة على الكتف تبدأ هموم ٌ اخرى تسقط على الهموم القديمة وتبدأ متاعب جديدة تستقر علينا ، وتتراكم الهموم وتتكاثر وتتزايد المتاعب وتتفاقم وتتضاعف وكلما حاولنا ان ننفض الهموم فشلنا وقد كثرت والمتاعب ايضا ً ثقلت فيهاجمنا اليأس ويغزو حياتنا الفشل وتزداد معيشتنا قسوة ً وشقاء وكثيرٌ من الناس يهربون من ذلك بالهروب من الحياة ، يقتلون انفسهم وينتحرون ، وبعض المهمومين تضغط الهموم على عقولهم فتضيع ويفقدون عقولهم ويجنّون . المؤمن المحروس بعناية الله يواجه الهموم المتراكمة بالايمان بالله والاعتماد عليه ، اذا فشل في نفضها عنه يأتي بها الى الله وانشاء الله رفعها عنه أو رفعه فوقها . قد يمد الله يده ويأخذ عنه اثقاله ويحملها او يضع يده تحت كتفه ويقويه على حملها . المؤمن لا يخشى سقوط الهموم عليه فهناك عند الله له مخرجا ً منها . يقول سليمان الحكيم في سفرالجامعة 11 : 3 "  إِذَا امْتَلأَتِ السُّحُبُ مَطَرًا تُرِيقُهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ ." .
قد لا يريد الله ان يحمل عنك همك  ، قد يرى ان لا يرفع عنك ثقلك ، قد يسمح بأن تتساقط الهموم وتتجمع وقد لا يمانع في ان تكبر الاثقال وتتزايد وبعد ذلك يجعل من همومك سلما ً تصعد عليه الى مرتفعات البهجة وبعد ذلك يجعل من اثقالك رافعة ً ترفعك الى اعلى ، الى المجد والرفعة . كلما تكاثرت السحب ، كلما أسود ْ لونها ، كلما ثَقُلَ حملها اراقته مطرا ً . الذرات الثقيلة على عاتق السحب ، الذرات السوداء تسقط مطرا ً وخيرا ً ، تروي الارض ، تغذي الزرع ، تأتي بالزهور والورود والثمار . لا تخشى الهموم ، لا تخشى المتاعب والصعاب ، لا تخشى الغيوم السوداء . في طيات الهموم فرح ، في داخل المتاعب نصرة ، في قلب الغيوم مطر . ما اقرب الله لك  وقت الحزن ، هو بجوارك دائما ً وقت الضيق . افحص الهموم والمتاعب التي تسقط في طريقك تجد يد الله تتحرك معها . كل غيم ٍ ينقشع ، كل سواد ٍ يبتعد ، كل هذا يختفي . الشمس الساطعة الدافئة هناك وراء السحب ، المطر الوفير المملوء بالخير دائما ً فوق الغيوم .


----------



## rimonda (13 يوليو 2011)

ساعدني يا رب لانفض هذه الهموم عني واثق ان بين طياتها الفرح قادم
وان داخل المتاعب نصرة وان الشمس سوف تشرق لا محالة باسمك يا يسوع امين​


----------



## fauzi (14 يوليو 2011)

364 - انظر حولك ، هل ترى الطبيعة حولك ؟ لوحة ٌ زاهية رائعة ُ اللون . اسمع الاصوات ، اتسمع معزوفة الطبيعة التي تصدح وتملأ الجو بالالحان ؟ ما اعظم خليقة الله ، ما اروعها " مَا أَعْظَمَ أَعْمَالَكَ يَا رَبُّ ! كُلَّهَا بِحِكْمَةٍ صَنَعْتَ. مَلآنةٌ الأَرْضُ مِنْ غِنَاكَ." ( مزمور 104 : 24 ) " لأَنَّ عِنْدَكَ يَنْبُوعَ الْحَيَاةِ . بِنُورِكَ نَرَى نُورًا." ( مزمور 36 : 9 ) . مهما كانت مشاعرك اليوم ، مهما كانت مشاغلك ، مهما كانت افكارك ، اذا نظرت حولك اذا اصغت السمع تدخل السعادة الى قلبك والبهجة ُ الى حياتك . كثيرون يسيرون مغمضي العيون ، مسدودي الاذان ، بؤساء مساكين . الله خلق العالم بفن ٍ وعمل الخلائق بحكمة وانشأ الوجود بجمال ٍ خارق . يقول غوته الشاعر الالماني : ان الطبيعة هي ثوب الله نسجته اصابع الله في منسج الزمن . العالم بشمسه ِ المشرقة ، العالم بنجومه المتألقة ،  العالم باقماره اللامعة ، العالم باشجاره الباسقة ، العالم بزهوره الفائحة ، العالم بحدائقه الغنّاء ، العالم بجباله الشاهقة ، العالم ببحوره الممتدة ، العالم بوديانه الغائرة ، العالم هذا بكل ما فيه ، بكل من فيه ، العالم بكل خلائقه هو عالم الله . هذا العالم  عالم الله " اَلسَّمَاوَاتُ تُحَدِّثُ بِمَجْدِ اللهِ ، وَالْفَلَكُ يُخْبِرُ بِعَمَلِ يَدَيْهِ." ( مزمور 19 : 1 ) . هذا العالم الجميل هو عالم الآب السماوي ، عالم ٌ خلقه الله للانسان ليتمتع به . واذا كانت الخطية والشر قد دخلا العالم وافسداه وجعلاه يُنبت شوكا ً وحسكا ً لكن الخليقة حسب وعد الله " سَتُعْتَقُ مِنْ عُبُودِيَّةِ الْفَسَادِ إِلَى حُرِّيَّةِ مَجْدِ أَوْلاَدِ اللهِ " ( رومية 8 : 21 ) . تفاعل مع الخليقة الجميلة حولك ، ابحث عن خليقة الله التي خلقها لك ، تمتع بها ، اجعلها تعيش داخلك طاهرة ً نقية جيدة ً صالحة جميلة . تعلّم منها ، تناسق معها ، حاكيها وقلّبها . كن رقيقا ً كالنسيم مثمرا ً كالكرمة . كن صافي القلب كالسماء متسع الرحمة كالبحر هادئا ً كالقمر وديعا ً كالطير . تناسق وتجاوب معها ، تعرف الله اكثر ، تحب الله اكثر ، تشكر الله اكثر . تأمل عطاء الوردة تعطي رائحتها لجميع من حولها ، رائحة ً دائمة ، يا لعطاء الله . تأمل عمق البحر ممتلئ دائم بالماء ، ازرق صاف ٍ عميق ، يا لعمق محبة الله . ابحث عن الخليقة حولك ، ابحث في خليقة الله التي ابدعتها يديه . تعلّم من الخليقة ، ذُب فيها تنبع  داخلك ينابيع سعادة حية . انظر الى الطبيعة وانبهر بها . انصت اليها وهي تتكلم وتتحدث بصوت عال ٍ . اختبر مجد الله واعرف محبة الله وتعلّم عناية الله .


----------



## rimonda (14 يوليو 2011)

ادخلني يا رب الى عمق محبتك لاحب كل شيء حولي ​


----------



## fauzi (15 يوليو 2011)

365 - هل تعرف نفسك ؟ هل تعرف نفسك جيدا ً ؟ هل تعرف قيمة نفسك ؟ قد تزيد  من قدر نفسك ، تتصور نفسك اكثر من واقعها فتتكبر وتتعالى وتتشامخ ، وقد تقلل من قدر نفسك ، تتصور نفسك اقل من واقعها فتتضع وتتدانى وتتصاغر . المقياس الحقيقي لنفسك ليس انت ولا الناس ، المقياس الحق هو الله . يقول داود النبي : إِذَا أَرَى سَمَاوَاتِكَ عَمَلَ أَصَابِعِكَ ، الْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ الَّتِي كَوَّنْتَهَا ، فَمَنْ هُوَ الإِنْسَانُ حَتَّى تَذكُرَهُ؟ وَابْنُ آدَمَ حَتَّى تَفْتَقِدَهُ ؟ وَتَنْقُصَهُ قَلِيلاً عَنِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ ، وَبِمَجْدٍ وَبَهَاءٍ تُكَلِّلُهُ. تُسَلِّطُهُ عَلَى أَعْمَالِ يَدَيْكَ. جَعَلْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ تَحْتَ قَدَمَيْهِ  " مزمور 8 : 3 –6 ) . الله ذكر الانسان ، ميزه عن كل الخلائق ، سلطه على كل ما عمله . وضع فيه العقل والارادة ، جعله موضوع حبه ، جاء لاجله ومات وقام . جعل الله في الانسان قدرات خارقة كامنة ، سلحهُ باسلحة ٍ خاصة جسدا ً وعقلا ً وروحا ً . الانسان الناجح هو الذي يسعى ليكتشف نفسه ويعرف ويستخدم قدراته . الطاقة ُ موجودة ٌ في العالم منذ ُ الخليقة وعاش الانسان عصورا ً في الظلام . لم يخلق الانسان الطاقة ليدير المحركات ويضيء الظلام  ويغير ملامح الحياة ، لم يخلقها لكنه اكتشفها واستغلها لخدمته وراحته ورفاهيته وسعادته . كثيرون منا يعيشون تعساء ودواخلهم ينابيع من السعادة لم تنفجر بعد . يعيشون في ضعف ٍ وهزيمة وعجز ٍ وضعة ويداخلهم قوة ٌ وقدرة لم تظهر بعد . السعادة ُ موجودة ٌ داخل الانسان وضعها الله فيه منذ ان قال : كن  ، فكان . الفرح والبهجة والانتصار والعزة ُ داخلك ، اكتشفها ثم استخدمها . الله يتيح لنا ذلك كله بالنسمة التي نفخها فينا ، نسمة الحياة التي جعلتنا احياء . كثيرا ً ما نركز لنعرف انفسنا على مظهرنا الخارجي ، على بنياننا الجسدي ، وهذا الشكل ُ المادي برغم اعجازه وصعوبة فهمه لكنه امام العلم معلوم ، اما الروح ، روح الله الذي بداخلنا فهذا هو الاحق بالفهم والادراك . وقف حزقيال النبي وسط واد ٍ سحيق مملوء ٌ بالعظام الجافة اليابسة وقال الله له : " يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ ، أَتَحْيَا هذِهِ الْعِظَامُ ؟ " وتحير حزقيال وقال الله : " تَنَبَّأْ عَلَى هذِهِ الْعِظَامِ " وتنبأ وارتعشت العظام وتقاربت وتجمعت واكتست بالعصب واللحم والجلد . ثم امره الله بأن يتنبأ ليحل فيها الروح فدخل فيها الروح وحيت وقامت جيشا ً عظيما ً . يقول الله : " هأَنَذَا أُدْخِلُ فِيكُمْ رُوحًا فَتَحْيَوْنَ." ( حزقيال 37 : 5 ) . نحن ُ نحيا بروح الله ، هذا الروح ، روح الله الذي يجعل لك قيمة ً ووزنا ً وقدرا ً . الروح القدس يحل في المؤمن بدخول المسيح في قلبه عند الولادة الجديدة . حين يحل الروح القدس في الانسان يصبح هيكلا ً لسكنى الله . نعم روح الله يسكن فيك فانت ابن الله ، ابن الله الحي .


----------



## fauzi (16 يوليو 2011)

366 - تمر بنا احداث تجلب الينا الاكتئاب والى قلوبنا الحزن والأسى ، وللاسف يطول الحزن ويستمر الاكتئاب ولا يتركنا بيسر ٍ وسهولة . كثيرون في بلادنا يصابون بعقدة الحزن ، نميل الى الحزن اكثر من الفرح ، يتصورون ان الجدية هي العبوس وان الابتسامة ُ خلاعة ٌ ومجون . افراحنا تتبخر بسرعة ، لا تطول ، احزاننا تستقر طويلا ً ، تركن وتبقى . نهتم  بمجاملات الاحزان ، لا تفوتنا جنازة أو واجب عزاء ، نعيش ذكريات الحزن ، ولا نبالي كثيرا ً أو نحتفل ُ بمناسبات الافراح ، احيانا ً نبتعد عنها ونهرب منها ونتصور ان التدين  عبوس الملامح ، مسوح ٌ وغطاء رأس ، كأبة ٌ وتقطيب وجه . الله انار لنا بالانجيل الحياة َ والخلود : " ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ .... مَحَبَّةٌ فَرَحٌ سَلاَمٌ  ......  لُطْفٌ صَلاَحٌ " ( غلاطية 5 : 22 ) . يقول سليمان الحكيم في سفر الامثال 15 : 13 " اَلْقَلْبُ الْفَرْحَانُ يَجْعَلُ الْوَجْهَ طَلِقًا " مبتسما ً ضاحكا ً ، ويقول ايضا ً : " الْقَلْبُ الْفَرْحَانُ يُطَيِّبُ الْجِسْمَ ، وَالرُّوحُ الْمُنْسَحِقَةُ تُجَفِّفُ الْعَظْمَ " ( امثال 17 : 22 ) . الله يريدنا ان نفرح " افْرَحُوا بِالرَّبِّ وَابْتَهِجُوا يَا أَيُّهَا الصِّدِّيقُونَ ، وَاهْتِفُوا يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُسْتَقِيمِي الْقُلُوبِ " ( مزمور 32 : 11 ) . " أَخِيرًا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ افْرَحُوا. اِكْمَلُوا. تَعَزَّوْا. ....... عِيشُوا بِالسَّلاَمِ ، وَإِلهُ الْمَحَبَّةِ وَالسَّلاَمِ سَيَكُونُ مَعَكُمْ " ( 2 كورنثوس 13 : 11 ) . " اِهْتِفِي لِلرَّبِّ يَا كُلَّ الأَرْضِ " ( مزمور 48 : 4 ) . " اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِفَرَحٍ . ادْخُلُوا إِلَى حَضْرَتِهِ بِتَرَنُّمٍ " ( مزمور 100 : 2 ) . لكننا نبخل على انفسنا بالفرح والضحك والابتسام ، اغانينا وترانيمنا يشوبها حزن ٌ وشجن ، الحان افراحنا بطيئة ٌ باكية ، لماذا نحزن والله يطلب منا ان نكون فرحين في الرجاء . الابتسام يُسعد كل من حولك ويشع من وجهك نورا ً يضيء ويرطب ويفرح . البسمة ُ نسمة من السماء تحط على وجوه البشر لتسعدهم وتسعد العالم حولهم . البسمة ُ تعبير ٌ عما يكنه القلب من فرح . الفرح يحرك الوجه والشفتين فتبتسم . لا بد ان تجد في حياتك ما يُفرح . اطلق الفرحة َ التي بداخلك ، اخرجها من قلبك . هناك اشياء كثيرة تدعوك الى الابتسام والسرور ، فكر في ذلك وابتسم ، ابتسم فالبسمة ُ ستقودك الى الفرحة ، الى الصفاء ، الى الوجه الطلق . ينابيع السعادة داخلك دعها تنطلق وتخرج ، سوف تنسكب فرحا ً على كل من حولك . الابتسامة ُ لا تسعدك انت وحدك ، الابتسامة تسعد الآخرين حولك . الابتسامة لا تقف مكانها على وجهك بل تنطلق الى وجوه الآخرين فيبتسمون . العالم به ما يكفي من احزان ، لا تستسلم لاحزان العالم ، اسعى للفرح . العالم به من العبوس ما يكفي ، افرح واضحك وابتسم للدنيا تفرح وتضحك وتبتسم لك . ابتسم ، غني فالغيوم حالا ً تنقشع فغنائك الجميل يطرد الغيوم . ابتسم فالغيوم حالا ً تنقشع . ابتسامك الجميل يطرد الغيوم . هكذا يعم الفرح  وينتشر الابتسام  ويحل الابتهاج .


----------



## rimonda (16 يوليو 2011)

fauzi قال:


> 366 - تمر بنا احداث تجلب الينا الاكتئاب والى قلوبنا الحزن والأسى ، وللاسف يطول الحزن ويستمر الاكتئاب ولا يتركنا بيسر ٍ وسهولة . كثيرون في بلادنا يصابون بعقدة الحزن ، نميل الى الحزن اكثر من الفرح ، يتصورون ان الجدية هي العبوس وان الابتسامة ُ خلاعة ٌ ومجون . افراحنا تتبخر بسرعة ، لا تطول ، احزاننا تستقر طويلا ً ، تركن وتبقى . نهتم  بمجاملات الاحزان ، لا تفوتنا جنازة أو واجب عزاء ، نعيش ذكريات الحزن ، ولا نبالي كثيرا ً أو نحتفل ُ بمناسبات الافراح ، احيانا ً نبتعد عنها ونهرب منها ونتصور ان التدين  عبوس الملامح ، مسوح ٌ وغطاء رأس ، كأبة ٌ وتقطيب وجه . الله انار لنا بالانجيل الحياة َ والخلود : " ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ .... مَحَبَّةٌ فَرَحٌ سَلاَمٌ  ......  لُطْفٌ صَلاَحٌ " ( غلاطية 5 : 22 ) . يقول سليمان الحكيم في سفر الامثال 15 : 13 " اَلْقَلْبُ الْفَرْحَانُ يَجْعَلُ الْوَجْهَ طَلِقًا " مبتسما ً ضاحكا ً ، ويقول ايضا ً : " الْقَلْبُ الْفَرْحَانُ يُطَيِّبُ الْجِسْمَ ، وَالرُّوحُ الْمُنْسَحِقَةُ تُجَفِّفُ الْعَظْمَ " ( امثال 17 : 22 ) . الله يريدنا ان نفرح " افْرَحُوا بِالرَّبِّ وَابْتَهِجُوا يَا أَيُّهَا الصِّدِّيقُونَ ، وَاهْتِفُوا يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُسْتَقِيمِي الْقُلُوبِ " ( مزمور 32 : 11 ) . " أَخِيرًا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ افْرَحُوا. اِكْمَلُوا. تَعَزَّوْا. ....... عِيشُوا بِالسَّلاَمِ ، وَإِلهُ الْمَحَبَّةِ وَالسَّلاَمِ سَيَكُونُ مَعَكُمْ " ( 2 كورنثوس 13 : 11 ) . " اِهْتِفِي لِلرَّبِّ يَا كُلَّ الأَرْضِ " ( مزمور 48 : 4 ) . " اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِفَرَحٍ . ادْخُلُوا إِلَى حَضْرَتِهِ بِتَرَنُّمٍ " ( مزمور 100 : 2 ) . لكننا نبخل على انفسنا بالفرح والضحك والابتسام ، اغانينا وترانيمنا يشوبها حزن ٌ وشجن ، الحان افراحنا بطيئة ٌ باكية ، لماذا نحزن والله يطلب منا ان نكون فرحين في الرجاء . الابتسام يُسعد كل من حولك ويشع من وجهك نورا ً يضيء ويرطب ويفرح . البسمة ُ نسمة من السماء تحط على وجوه البشر لتسعدهم وتسعد العالم حولهم . البسمة ُ تعبير ٌ عما يكنه القلب من فرح . الفرح يحرك الوجه والشفتين فتبتسم . لا بد ان تجد في حياتك ما يُفرح . اطلق الفرحة َ التي بداخلك ، اخرجها من قلبك . هناك اشياء كثيرة تدعوك الى الابتسام والسرور ، فكر في ذلك وابتسم ، ابتسم فالبسمة ُ ستقودك الى الفرحة ، الى الصفاء ، الى الوجه الطلق . ينابيع السعادة داخلك دعها تنطلق وتخرج ، سوف تنسكب فرحا ً على كل من حولك . الابتسامة ُ لا تسعدك انت وحدك ، الابتسامة تسعد الآخرين حولك . الابتسامة لا تقف مكانها على وجهك بل تنطلق الى وجوه الآخرين فيبتسمون . العالم به ما يكفي من احزان ، لا تستسلم لاحزان العالم ، اسعى للفرح . العالم به من العبوس ما يكفي ، افرح واضحك وابتسم للدنيا تفرح وتضحك وتبتسم لك . ابتسم ، غني فالغيوم حالا ً تنقشع فغنائك الجميل يطرد الغيوم . ابتسم فالغيوم حالا ً تنقشع . ابتسامك الجميل يطرد الغيوم . هكذا يعم الفرح  وينتشر الابتسام  ويحل الابتهاج .


آمين يا أخ فوزي فلنطرد بابتسامتنا أي غيمة عابرة أو أي ألم قادم ولنبتهج بالرب يا كل الارض فرٌحت قلبي بكلماتك شكرا لك.


----------



## fauzi (17 يوليو 2011)

rimonda قال:


> آمين يا أخ فوزي فلنطرد بابتسامتنا أي غيمة عابرة أو أي ألم قادم ولنبتهج بالرب يا كل الارض فرٌحت قلبي بكلماتك شكرا لك.


شكرا  rimonda
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (17 يوليو 2011)

367 - 

* هل خنقتك الحياة بهمومها ؟ هل فقدت الامل بفجر ٍ جديد ؟ لا تخف فوعد الرب لك : " هأَنَذَا صَانِعٌ أَمْرًا جَدِيدًا. الآنَ يَنْبُتُ " ( اشعياء 43 : 19 )  . "  
لِذلِكَ قَوِّمُوا الأَيَادِيَ الْمُسْتَرْخِيَةَ وَالرُّكَبَ الْمُخَلَّعَةَ " ( عبرانيين 12 : 12 ) ، ثبتوها لأن " الرَّبُّ إِلهُكِ فِي وَسَطِكِ جَبَّارٌ. يُخَلِّصُ " ( صفنيا 3 : 17 ) . 


* لا لم يتأخر الوقت بعد 
بدأ بطرس في الغرق الا انه في اللحظة الحرجة الاخيرة صرخ الى الرب مستغيثا ً : " يا رب نجني " . لا لم يتأخر الوقت بعد ، مد يسوع يده وامسك به . لا تقل لقد تعقدت الامور جدا ً وليس من امل للنجاة . لا تقل ان الاخطار عديدة ومن المستحيل ان انجو منها . لا تصدق ابليس ان قال لك : ليس لك رجاء . لا لم يتأخر الوقت ُ بعد . ارفع قلبك اليه واصرخ بكل ثقة : يا رب نجني ، حتما ً سترى يد الرب تمتد اليك وتصنع الانقاذ مثلما فعل لبطرس . لا لم يتأخر الوقت ُ بعد .



* قال احد الحكماء : إن كنت َ ترد ُ الشر بالخير فأنت صاحب ُ صفةًٍ الهية ، وان كنت ترد ُ الخير َ بالخير فانت صاحب ُ صفةًٍ انسانية ، وان كنت َ ترد الشر بالشر فانت صاحب ُ صفة ٍ حيوانية ، وانت كنت َ ترد ُ الخير بالشر فانت صاحب ُ صفة ٍ شيطانية . وما اجمل ما قاله رسول المسيحية بولس : " لاَ تُجَازُوا أَحَدًا عَنْ شَرّ بِشَرّ. مُعْتَنِينَ بِأُمُورٍ حَسَنَةٍ قُدَّامَ جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ.إِنْ كَانَ مُمْكِنًا فَحَسَبَ طَاقَتِكُمْ سَالِمُوا جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ.لاَ تَنْتَقِمُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، بَلْ أَعْطُوا مَكَانًا لِلْغَضَبِ ، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: لِيَ النَّقْمَةُ أَنَا أُجَازِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. فَإِنْ جَاعَ عَدُوُّكَ فَأَطْعِمْهُ. وَإِنْ عَطِشَ فَاسْقِهِ. لأَنَّكَ إِنْ فَعَلْتَ هذَا تَجْمَعْ جَمْرَ نَارٍ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ .لاَ يَغْلِبَنَّكَ الشَّرُّ بَلِ اغْلِبِ الشَّرَّ بِالْخَيْرِ." ( رومية 12 : 17 – 21 ) .

* اذا واجهتك مشكلة لا تقف محملقا ً فيها  فهذا لن يحلها ولا حتى يخفف ثقلها . حول عينيك عنها لمن هو الاقدر عليها . انظر الى صليب يسوع وهو يحلها . 


*  ايها الخاطئ : هل ما زلت ضالا ً بعيدا ً عن الراعي الصالح ؟ هل رجعت يوما ً الى نفسك وصممت ان تترك حياة البعد ِ عن الرب وتأتي اليه تائبا ً ومصمما ً على اتباعه وعلى طاعته . هل تعلم ان الرب يسوع يفتش عليك كما يفتش الراعي على خروفه الضال ؟ هل تعرف ان الرب رغم بغضه الشديد للخطية يحب الخاطئ محبة ً شديدة ويتوقع توبته ؟ هل تعرف ان توبتك انت تسبب فرحا ً عظيما ً في السماء ؟ هل تعرف انه عندما تعود الى الراعي الصالح لن يؤنبك بل سيحملك بكل رفق ٍ على منكبيه ثم يأتي بك الى حظيرته كي تتمتع بالسلام والامان ؟ هل تعرف ان الرب يسوع يفتش عنك بطرق ٍ متعددة فأرجو ان تتجاوب مع نداءات محبته وتُقبل اليه بكل قلبك .



* لاَ تَنْتَقِمُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، بَلْ أَعْطُوا مَكَانًا لِلْغَضَبِ ، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «لِيَ النَّقْمَةُ أَنَا أُجَازِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. ( رومية 12 : 19 ) .
مما لا شك فيه اننا جميعا ً معرضين لأن نحقد على كل من يحقد علينا ، هذه هي الطبيعة البشرية لكن كلمة الله تنبهنا بأن لا ننتقم نحن بل نسلم لمن يقضي بعدل . ان الرب يسوع علّم تعاليم لم يعلّمها أحد مثله ليس فقط لانه يختلف عن الآخرين بل لأنه يريد ايضا ً ان اتباعه أيضا ً يختلفون عن الآخرين لذا يقول لنا في انجيل متى 5 : 44 " وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُم ْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ . أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ " . إن تطبيق هذا التعليم الرفيع ليس صعبا ً فقط لكنه مستحيل بشريا ً لذلك يحتاج الانسان الى قوة الله والى عمل روحه القدوس في حياته .


----------



## rimonda (17 يوليو 2011)

علمنا يا رب ان نتبعك ليس بالكلام فقط بل بالاعمال آمين
​


----------



## fauzi (18 يوليو 2011)

368 - اغلب المشاكل التي تحدث بين الافراد ترجع الى غياب الكلمة الحلوة . كثير من الخلافات التي تظهر بين افراد الاسرة سببها عدم وجود الكلمة الحلوة . يصور سليمان الحكيم ذلك بقوله :  " اَلْكَلاَمُ الْحَسَنُ شَهْدُ عَسَل ، حُلْوٌ لِلنَّفْسِ وَشِفَاءٌ لِلْعِظَامِ " ( امثال 16 : 24 ) .الفرق بين الكلمة الحلوة والكلمة الخشنة كبير كالفرق بين الحياة والموت لذلك يقول الحكيم " اَلْمَوْتُ وَالْحَيَاةُ فِي يَدِ اللِّسَانِ ، وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ يَأْكُلُونَ ثَمَرَهُ " ( امثال 18 : 21 ) . هناك كلمات ٌ تطعن كالحربة ، تُدمي وتجرح وتمزق وتفتك وتقتل وهناك كلمات كشهد العسل تُشفي وتفرّح ، ترطب وتُسعد وتُحيي . الكلام الجيد مقبول ومحبوب . الكلام الجيد يجعل للحياة طعما ً جميلا ً . يقول بولس الرسول : " 	لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ كُلَّ حِينٍ بِنِعْمَةٍ ، مُصْلَحًا بِمِلْحٍ " ( كولوسي 4 : 6 ) . الطعام الخالي من الملح غير مستساغ يرفضه الفم وترفضه المعدة والطعام المملح طيب تنفتح له النفس ويشتهيه الانسان ويشبع منه . الكلمة الحلوة تسحر النفوس وتطيّب الخوطر وتسبي القلوب وتفتح الابواب . قد يكون لديك مطلب ٌ عند صاحب كلمة حلوة وقد لا تحصل على مطلبك لكنك تخرج من عنده سعيدا ً حتى بالرفض لأن كلامه الحلو أسعدك . كلماتك التي تنطق بها بذار ٌ تنثرها اينما حللت تنبت لك ما بذرت منها فإن بذرت شوكا ً أدمى قدميك وإن بذرت وردا ً تمتعت برائحته  وفرحت .الذين يعيشون في خلافات وصراعات وقلاقل غالبا ً ما زرعوها بانفسهم . ما نسمعه من الفاظ حسنة ً كانت أم نابية هي صدى لما نطقناه نحن . الق ِ على الناس كلمة ً حلوة تعد اليك نسيما ً جميلا ً منعشا ً حلوا ً ينعش نفسك . القِ على الناس كلمة ً سيئة تعد اليك ريحا ً عاتية تجرح ُ مشاعرك . قال الحكيم : " لِلإِنْسَانِ فَرَحٌ بِجَوَابِ فَمِهِ " ( امثال 15 : 23 ) . الفرح نتاج الكلمة الحلوة . الكلام الحسن يفتح القلوب المغلقة وهو المدخل الى المشاعر النبيلة الجميلة . حين يتوتر الجو ويتأزم الموقف ويتراشق الكلام كالقنابل المدمرة ، الكلمة الحلوة تفك التوتر وتعيد السلام وتفتح ابواب الحب والرضا . قال سليمان الحكيم : " اَلْجَوَابُ اللَّيِّنُ يَصْرِفُ الْغَضَبَ ، وَالْكَلاَمُ الْمُوجعُ يُهَيِّجُ السَّخَطَ " ( امثال 15 : 1 ) . حين يتصاعد الغضب ويزمجر ، حين يعلو الصوت وتخرج الكلمات الصاخبة ، الكلمة ُ الرقيقة تُطفئ الغضب ، الصوت الهادئ يغلب الصخب " اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَدًا " ( 1 كورنثوس 13 : 8 ) . تنافست الشمس والريح عمن الاقوى واختارا رجلا ً بعباءة ٍ مجالا ً لتنافسهما ، الذي يجعله ينزع عبائته يكسب هاجت الر يح وزمجرت وعصفت بشدة فتمسك الرجل بعبائته . أخذت الشمس تُرسل اشعتها برفق ، دبّت الحرارة في اوصال الرجل فخلع عبائته وسار فرحا ً سعيدا ً بدفئها . الكلمة الحلوة تسري في الجسد فتملئه دفئا ً . الكلمة الحلوة تدخل النفس فتُشبعها حبا ً .


----------



## rimonda (18 يوليو 2011)

كلام رائع انشالله نقدر نحكي الكلمة الحلوة وين ما كنا لتشفي النفوس  ولنخفف آلام الاخرين
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة
آميـــــــــــــــــن


----------



## fauzi (19 يوليو 2011)

rimonda قال:


> كلام رائع انشالله نقدر نحكي الكلمة الحلوة وين ما كنا لتشفي النفوس  ولنخفف آلام الاخرين
> ​


شكرا rimonda
الرب يباركك



ABOTARBO قال:


> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة
> آميـــــــــــــــــن


شكرا ABOTARBO
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (19 يوليو 2011)

369 - غالبية الناس تشكو وتتذمر ، تتضجر من الاعمال التي يقومون بها ، البعض يرى ان اعمالهم مرهقة ، متعبة يبذلون فيها جهدا ً مضنيا ً ، والبعض يرى ان اعمالهم روتينية مملة تبعث على السأم كآلة تدور دائما ً ، وبعض الاعمال تُرهق ، ترهق والذهن والفكر والاعصاب بجوار الارهاق البدني طبعا ً ، وبعض الناس لا يجدون عملا ً ويعانون من البطالة ، الكل يشكو ، هكذا ألف الناس ان ينظروا الى العمل كمسؤولية ٍ ثقيلة ولعنة ٍ حلّت بهم . منذ آدم حين اصدر الله الحكم عليه وقال : " مَلْعُونَةٌ الأَرْضُ بِسَبَبِكَ . بِالتَّعَبِ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ . وَشَوْكًا وَحَسَكًا تُنْبِتُ لَكَ ، وَتَأْكُلُ عُشْبَ الْحَقْلِ . بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزًا حَتَّى تَعُودَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُخِذْتَ مِنْهَا. لأَنَّكَ تُرَابٌ ، وَإِلَى تُرَابٍ تَعُودُ " ( تكوين 3 : 17 – 19 )  . منذ ُ ذلك الوقت والعمل للبعض لعنة ، هذا لأن الانسان ينظر الى العمل كمصدر رزقه والطريق الى لقمة العيش . لقمة العيش سنحصل عليها فالله الذي يُطعم العصافير قادر ٌ أن يُطعمنا ايضا ً . العمل هو خطة الله للانسان ، لكل واحد منا رسالة اعدها الله لنا لنحملها ، والعمل رسالة ٌ لكل ٍ منا ، هد ف ٌ لوجودنا ومحقق ٌ لذواتنا وجزء ٌ من خطة الله للعالم ، ولكي تتلذذ بعملك وتُقبل عليه بحماس ٍ ونشاط  إعلم ان لك دورا ً في قصد الله . أنت تعمل لا لنفسك فقط بل للغير ، للآخرين ، عملك يسدد احتياجات الغير و " مَغْبُوطٌ هُوَ الْعَطَاءُ " ، مغبوط ٌ من يعمل لاجل الغير وانت تعمل لأجل الناس ، تعمل لتُرضي الله لا لترضي الناس . ارضاء الناس فقط ليس هدفنا كمسيحيين . هدفنا ارضاء الله كما يقول بولس الرسول : " لاَ بِخِدْمَةِ الْعَيْنِ كَمَنْ يُرْضِي النَّاسَ ، بَلْ كَعَبِيدِ الْمَسِيحِ ، عَامِلِينَ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ مِنَ الْقَلْبِ ، خَادِمِينَ بِنِيَّةٍ صَالِحَةٍ كَمَا لِلرَّبِّ ، لَيْسَ لِلنَّاسِ عَالِمِينَ أَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ فَذلِكَ يَنَالُهُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ " ( افسس 6 : 6 – 8  ) . مكافأة العمل من الرب ، انتظر الجزاء من الله هو صاحب العمل ، هو رب العمل ، اجرك من الرب . العمل كرامة ٌٌ للانسان ، الكسل خطية ، الكسل مرتع ٌ يصول فيه الشيطان ويجول . قال المسيح : " أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ " ( يوحنا 5 : 17 ) . العمل كرامة يحقق شخصية الانسان كي يخدم مجتمعه . في مثال الوزنات نرى السيد يوزع الوزنات على عبيده حسب طاقاتهم ، اعطى واحدا ً خمس وزنات والآخر وزنتين والثالث اعطاه وزنة ً واحدة وتاجر الأول وربح خمس وزنات اخرى والثاني ربح وزنتين اخريين اما الثالث فطمر وزنته ورقد فوقها وجاء السيد وأثاب الذين عملا وربحا اما العبد البطال فامرهم ان يطرحوه الى الظلمة الخارجية حيث البكاء وصرير الاسنان . لذة العمل في الجهاد " لْنُحَاضِرْ بِالصَّبْرِ فِي الْجِهَادِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَنَا نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَانِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ يَسُوعَ  " ( عبرانيين 12 : 1 ، 2 ) .


----------



## fauzi (20 يوليو 2011)

370 - بعد اجيال ٍ وقرون ٍ من حروب ٍ بين الامم وصراعات ٍ دامية ومعارك ، يصبو العالم الآن الى السلام ، الكل يسعى الى السلام ويتمنى حلوله  . كم من قتلى ماتوا تحت سنابك الخيول ومن طلقات المدافع وانفجارات القنابل . كم من نساء ٍ ترملت وكم من اطفال تيتمت وكم من جنود قُطعت اجزاء من اجسادهم . بعد ان تنتهي الحروب يلعق ُ كل فريق ٍ جروحه ويدفن موتاه ويبكي على خرابه لذلك الدعوة الان في العالم للسلام على كل لسان وفي كل بلد ٍ ومكان . ونسمع ُ بين الحين والآخر عن شهيد ٍ يسقط في معركة العمل على تحقيق السلام ، انما عدد قتلى السعي للسلام اقل بكثير جدا ً من قتلى الحروب والخصام . يقول بطرس الرسول : " لأَنَّ  مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُحِبَّ الْحَيَاةَ وَيَرَى أَيَّامًا صَالِحَةً ..........لِيُعْرِضْ عَنِ الشَّرِّ وَيَصْنَعِ الْخَيْرَ، لِيَطْلُبِ السَّلاَمَ وَيَجِدَّ فِي أَثَرِهِ " ( 1 بطرس 3 : 10 ، 11 ) . والحروب لا تدور في ساحات المعارك بين الدول والبلدان فقط ، هناك حروب ايضا ً داخل جدران البيوت والمجتمعات ، حروب ٌ داخلية ، حروب ٌ بين الافراد في العمل ، في البيت في الطريق ، في المقهى ، في كل مكان . الناس يتصارعون لاسباب قوية ولاسباب تافهة ، حروب ٌ وخصام . يقول سليمان الحكيم : " لُقْمَةٌ يَابِسَةٌ وَمَعَهَا سَلاَمَةٌ ، خَيْرٌ مِنْ بَيْتٍ مَلآنٍ ذَبَائِحَ مَعَ خِصَامٍ " ( امثال 17 : 1 ) . ولتحقيق السلام بين الناس نحتاج ان نسيطر على انفسنا وعلى غضبنا . يقول الحكيم : " اَلرَّجُلُ الْغَضُوبُ يُهَيِّجُ الْخُصُومَةَ ، وَبَطِيءُ الْغَضَبِ يُسَكِّنُ الْخِصَامَ " ( امثال 15 : 18 ) . الغضب حيوان ٌ مفترس اذا انطلق هائجا ً يقتل ويهلك ويطرد السلام . ويقول بولس الرسول : " لاَ تَغْرُبِ الشَّمْسُ عَلَى غَيْظِكُمْ  وَلاَ تُعْطُوا إِبْلِيسَ مَكَانًا " ( افسس 4 : 26 ، 27 ) . السلام لا يكون بلا تنازلات بلا تضحية بلا انكار ذات ، بهذا يتم الصفاء ، ثم نتعلم الصفح والغفران . يقول الرسول بولس : " 	مُحْتَمِلِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا ، وَمُسَامِحِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا إِنْ كَانَ لأَحَدٍ عَلَى أَحَدٍ شَكْوَى. كَمَا غَفَرَ لَكُمُ الْمَسِيحُ هكَذَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا " ( كولوسي 3 : 13 ) . بنفس درجة مغفرة المسيح ، اغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن للآخرين ايضا ً ، هكذا نغفر . السلام الحقيقي هو الذي يصير داخل الانسان سلام الانسان المؤمن . يقول الوحي في سفر اشعياء  : " أَمَّا الأَشْرَارُ فَكَالْبَحْرِ الْمُضْطَرِبِ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يَهْدَأَ ، وَتَقْذِفُ مِيَاهُهُ حَمْأَةً وَطِينًا . لَيْسَ سَلاَمٌ ، قَالَ إِلهِي ، لِلأَشْرَارِ " ( اشعياء 57 : 20 ، 21 ) . اساس السلام الداخلي هو الصفاء في العلاقة بينك وبين الله . السلام الداخلي يتم حين تعترف بخطاياك وتلقي بنفسك بين ذراعي الرب " فَإِذْ قَدْ تَبَرَّرْنَا بِالإِيمَانِ لَنَا سَلاَمٌ مَعَ اللهِ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ " ( رومية 5 : 1 ) هذا السلام الداخلي هو الطريق للسلام بين الناس وللسلام بين الشعوب . سلم نفسك له تنل السلام .


----------



## fauzi (22 يوليو 2011)

371 - في المحاكمة الطويلة للمسيح  يسوع امام بيلاطس والتي تعتبر اكبر مهزلة ٍ في تاريخ القضاء ، اخذ بيلاطس المسيح وجلده وظفر الجند  اكليل شوك ٍ ووضعوه على رأسه ، سخروا منه واستهزأوا  به ، ولم يشكو المسيح او يصرخ او يحتج . احتار فيه بيلاطس وخرج الى الشعب وقال : " أَنَا لَسْتُ أَجِدُ فِيهِ عِلَّةً وَاحِدَةً " ( يوحنا 18  38 ) . لكن اليهود صرخوا طالبين ان يُصلب ، كانوا يصرخون : " اصْلِبْهُ  اصْلِبْهُ " ( لوقا 23 : 21 ) . ومن خوفه سأل بيلاطس المسيح : " مِنْ أَيْنَ أَنْتَ ؟. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمْ يُعْطِهِ جَوَابًا " . وقال له بيلاطس : " أَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ لِي سُلْطَانًا أَنْ أَصْلِبَكَ وَسُلْطَانًا أَنْ أُطْلِقَكَ ؟ " واجاب يسوع : " لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكَ عَلَيَّ سُلْطَانٌ الْبَتَّةَ ، لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيتَ مِنْ فَوْقُ " . لا سلطان لبيلاطس ولا سلطان لابليس ولا سلطان لأي شر ٍ الا بارادة الله . كل النوازل التي تنزل بنا ، كل النوائب والمتاعب ، كل المعاناة بسماح ٍ من الله . هذا لا يدعو الى الدهشة بل يدعو الى الاطمئنان ، لا شيء يحدث لنا الا بمشيئته ، لن يصيبنا شيء ٌ مهما كان الا بارادته ، إن اشتدت الاحوال ، إن تأزمت الامور هو يعرفها ، يعرف ابعادها وشدتها ويعرف ايضا ً قدرتنا على الاحتمال ويسيطر عليها ، يسوسها ويحركها ويحولها لصالحنا للبر وللنعمة والخير . الا تشعر بالاطمئنان والتعزية وانت تعلم ُ ان كل شيء ٍ في يد الأب المحب ؟ الا تشعر بالراحة وسط المصائب والشدائد فهوم يُمسك بالزمام بيده الحنونة ؟ " كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعًا لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ ، الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ " ( رومية 8 : 28 ) . حين جاء الجند واليهود الى بستان جثسيماني التفوا حول المسيح ليمسكوه ، استل بطرس سيفه وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع اذنه اليمنى وقال يسوع لبطرس : " اجْعَلْ سَيْفَكَ فِي الْغِمْدِ  الْكَأْسُ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ أَلاَ أَشْرَبُهَا ؟ " . التجربة التي يسمح بها الآب الا تحتملها ؟ الالم الذي يحدث لك الا ترحب به ؟ الشدائد لا تخيفنا ، الآب السماوي يراها يعرف قدرها ويعرف قدرتنا عليها . الآلام التي تلم بنا وتهاجمنا لا تحبطنا ولا تفشلنا فهو يرى ويعمل . هجمات ابليس مهما اشتدت يد الآب تمتد وتعيننا وتقوينا وهو القادر في عنايته ورحمته ومحبته ان يحولها الى خيرات وبركات لنا . يا يسوع انت معنا طالما نحن هنا فالآلام والبلايا كلها خير ٌ لنا ، ليس من يصغي الينا وسط الهم الشديد الا انت يا يسوع يا حبيبنا الوحيد . الكروب والشدائد والعذاب اصابتنا بارادتك تحولت جميعها يا معين الى خيرٌ من لدنك  .


----------



## fauzi (22 يوليو 2011)

372 - كثيرون لا يعبأون بمشاكل الآخرين ولا يثير اهتمامهم احتياجات الناس وكثيرون لا يفكرون الا في ذواتهم  ، يهربون من التضحية من اجل الغير يظنون ان الراحة تكمن في الابتعاد عن المتاعب التي تجلبها خدمة الآخرين ، كثيرون يعيشون لانفسهم فقط لا يكترثون بما يصيب غيرهم من آلام ، يكتفون بتحليل المواقف وابداء الرأي والنقد وربما ينطقون ببضعة كلمات للمشاركة التي لا تكلفهم  شيئا ً لكن الذي عرف حقا ًحب الرب يسوع لا يقدر ان يظل واحدا ً من اولئك لقد عرف حب الرب يسوع وسمح له ان يهيمن على كل حياته وهو بالفعل شخص مختلف لا يعرف الا ان يبذل ويبذل ويبذل  من اجل خير الناس وراحتهم ، الرب يسوع في مركز حياته يشع فيها من نوره ليعكس حبه للناس والروح القدس الذي يسكن فيه يُعطه القدرة على العطاء بسخاء . كل مشكلة تواجه الناس و نساهم في حلها تحمل لنا غمرا ً من الفرح وكل دمعة نمسحها من عين باكية تعود لنا بفيض جديد من البهجة وكلما زاد عطائنا زادت افراحنا بالملك الذي علّمنا طريق الحب لهذا يقول الرسول بولس في غلاطية 6 : 2 " اِحْمِلُوا بَعْضُكُمْ أَثْقَالَ بَعْضٍ ، وَهكَذَا تَمِّمُوا نَامُوسَ الْمَسِيحِ " . " بِهذَا قَدْ عَرَفْنَا الْمَحَبَّةَ : أَنَّ ذَاكَ وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِنَا ، فَنَحْنُ يَنْبَغِي لَنَا أَنْ نَضَعَ نُفُوسَنَا لأَجْلِ الإِخْوَةِ  ....... لاَ نُحِبَّ بِالْكَلاَمِ وَلاَ بِاللِّسَانِ ، بَلْ بِالْعَمَلِ وَالْحَقِّ " ( 1 يوحنا 3 : 16 ، 18 ) .


----------



## fauzi (22 يوليو 2011)

373 - في هذه الحياة غالبا ً ما يعتمد شعورنا بالامان والنفوذ على مقدار ما لدينا من اموال فحينما نكون فقراء تجدنا نشعر بالضعف وحينما نكون اغنياء ترانا نشعر بالقوة لكن الثروة لا تجعلنا  نتمتع بعلاقة صحيحة مع الله كما ان المال لايستطيع ان يشتري خلاصنا ولا ان يؤثر على مشيئة الله وحينما يأتي وقت الدينونة الاخيرة سوف نكتشف جميعنا بأن المال عديم القيمة . اذا كنت غنيا ً فاسأل الله ان يساعدك على ان تبقى متواضعا ً وان تستخدم ما لديك لمجده هو واذا كنت من الطبقة المتوسطة او الفقيرة فاسعى وراء القداسة عوضا ً عن السعي وراء الغنى  فالقداسة هي الشيء الوحيد الذي يمكنك ان تأخذه حينما تموت .


----------



## fauzi (23 يوليو 2011)

374 - الفرح يفرض نفسه ، يفرد جناحيه ، تعلو موسيقاه ، يرفع صوته ، أما الحزن فينزوي ، ينحني ويلتف حول نفسه لا تخرج منه انغام ٌ بل حشرجات ، فرق ٌ شاسعٌ بينهما  الفرح زاه ٍ بالوان ٍ متعددة تتلألأ وتتموج أما الحزن فلا لون له الا السواد ، لون ٌ داكن يُطفئ كل الالوان . الفرح عالي الصوت الحانه مرتفعة ٌ وموسيقاه صاخبة وضحكاته مزغردة أما الحزن فصوته ُ منكسر ٌ ونبراته منخفضة وصرخاته ُ مكتومة متقطعة  . نور الفرح ِ كنور الشمس بهي قوي حار عفي يلون كل ما يسقط عليه ، اما نور الحزن إن كان له نور ٌ فكأشعة القمر التي تخترق الفضاء باستحياء ، والانسان يحب رفقة الفرح يتلذذ بصحبته ويصبو الى عشرته لكنه يرفض الحزن ، يتحاشاه ، يهرب منه يتباعد عنه وعن طريقه ، لا يلتقيان ، لا يتصلان ، لا يتصافيان ، لا يسيران معا ً أبدا ً ، لكن بولس الرسول يقول لاهل كورنثوس " 	كَحَزَانَى وَنَحْنُ دَائِمًا فَرِحُونَ " ( 2 كورنثوس 6 : 10 )  . عجيب ٌ لقاء الضدان  ، عجيب ٌ لقاء الأضداد لكن الرسول يجمعها معا ً ، يقول : " كَمَجْهُولِينَ وَنَحْنُ مَعْرُوفُونَ ، كَمَائِتِينَ وَهَا نَحْنُ نَحْيَا ، كَمُؤَدَّبِينَ وَنَحْنُ غَيْرُ مَقْتُولِينَ ، كَحَزَانَى وَنَحْنُ دَائِمًا فَرِحُونَ ، كَفُقَرَاءَ وَنَحْنُ نُغْنِي كَثِيرِينَ ، كَأَنْ لاَ شَيْءَ لَنَا وَنَحْنُ نَمْلِكُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ " ( 2 كورنثوس 6 : 9 ، 10) . الذي يجمع ذلك كله معا ً هو ذاك الذي اعتلى الصليب ليموت عليه ، مات ليميت الموت ويخرج من قلبه الحياة ، اخرج من الموت حياة . حمل العار على كتفيه ليجعل العار مجدا ً والصليب الملعون فخرا ً . فزع جلادوه ، خاف محاكموه ، ارتعب وارتجف الذي امسكوا به وقيدوه ، جعل الظلمة َ نورا ً والنور ظلمة ، مزق الأحجبة واخترق القبر ، وبه ، به وحده نستطيع ان نجمع الاضداد ونحول الحزن فرحا ً ، إن متنا معه نقوم ، إن صُلبنا معه ننتصر ، إن اتحدنا به نحيا دائما ً ، فالحياة كشعاع القمر يتسلل في سكون ٍ حزين ٍ بين فروع الشجر واوراقه ويسقط على الارض وكأنه بركا ً فضية تمتد باردة ضعيفة هزيلة واهنة . إن سلمته حياتك  يملأ بالقوة والدفء كل ايامك وتسقط اشعتك حارة  تخترق جدران الظلام والحزن والكآبة وتصدح الحان البهجة والفرحة والقوة . تعلو التسابيح ويعم الهتاف وتتعالى الترانيم " كَحَزَانَى وَنَحْنُ دَائِمًا فَرِحُونَ " . مهما ضغطت عليك المشقات والمتاعب والتجارب والاحزان لن تمنع الفرح الذي يملأ قلبك ، اله الفرح هناك .


----------



## fauzi (25 يوليو 2011)

375 - في طريقنا نحن المؤمنين نجد امورا ً كثيرة تعوقنا وتعثرنا ، اشياء لم تكن في اليال ولا  الخاطر تعيق سيرنا في حياتنا الروحية ، قد تبدو صغيرة كحبات الحصى لكنها على صفحة الطريق تجعل ارجلنا تنزلق وتسقط ، خطية ٌ صغيرة هكذا نسميها ولا توجد خطايا صغيرة كل الخطايا كبيرة . العائق الصغير يوقف التيار ، الذباب الميت ينتن ويخمر طيب العطار . برغم رائحة عطر العطار النفاذة ذبابة ٌ صغيرة ميتة تجعل رائحته نتنة " إِنْ رَاعَيْتُ إِثْمًا فِي قَلْبِي لاَ يَسْتَمِعُ لِيَ الرَّبُّ " ( مزمور 66 : 18 ) . الهفوة ُ الصغيرة تقيد يد الله . اليأس والقنوط والشك مهما بدا صغيرا ً يقيد عمل الله . في وسط الخيمة المقدسة ، خيمة موسى تكلم هارون ومريم على موسى ، تكلما عن المرأة الكوشية التي اتخذها ، انتقدا وكان لديهما موضوع يستحق النقد ، قالا : الله كلمنا نحن ايضا ً ، ما الذي يميز موسى عنا ؟ كلام لوم ٍ للرب ، وسمع الرب واخرج الرب الاخوة الثلاثة ونزل في عمود سحاب عليهم ، " فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيْهِمَا وَمَضَى " ولما ارتفعت السحابة ُ تركت مريم برصاء وصرخ موسى للرب ان يرحمها  ويرفع غضبه عنها وسمع الرب ورحم  ، لكن الشعب ، كل الشعب تأخر في مسيرته سبعة ايام ٍ حتى ترجع مريم . لا تستهن بأية خطية ، كل ُ خطية ٍ ثقيلة ، كل خطية ٍ مكروهة ٌ من الرب . "  لِنَطْرَحْ كُلَّ ثِقْل ، وَالْخَطِيَّةَ الْمُحِيطَةَ بِنَا بِسُهُولَةٍ، وَلْنُحَاضِرْ بِالصَّبْرِ فِي الْجِهَادِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَنَا " ( عبرانيين 12 : 1 ) . تذمر شعب الله على الله وولّد ذلك التذمر ثورة انتجت دمارا ًوهلاكا ً . لنثق بالله ومواعيده ، لا نفسح مجالا ً للشك يتسرب الى قلوبنا وافكارنا . الشك يُضعف الايمان ويخمد عمل الروح في قلوبنا ويرخي ايدينا من يد الله . إن طالت بنا تجربة ٌ لنتمسك بقوة ٍ بيده ونرفع قلوبنا بالايمان به ، لنتشدد ونتشجع ولنفرح وسط الشدائد ونبتهج وسط الضيقات . الله لن يتخلى عنا ، الله لن يتركنا . الشك سلاح ابليس الفتاك ، لا تسمح له ان  ينخر في عظام علاقتنا بالله وثقتنا به واعتمادنا عليه . الشك يدمر حياتنا ، لا تستهن به . الشك يقطع عُرى ثقتنا بالله . وسط التجربة افرح . فرحك في التجربة طعنة ٌ لابليس في مقتل . لا يستطيع ان يقترب منك ما دام قلبك نقيا ً صافيا ً بالروح القدس . الفرح وسط التجربة يرفعك على جناحي العناية بعيدا ً عن الهموم والاحزان . الغم والحزن يكسران الجناحين ويعوقان مسيرتك في رفقة الرب . وانت تسير  بالطريق انظر امامك واركل الاحجار المعثرة ، اطرد الشك ، ابعد الحزن ، تخلّص من الهم ، طهّر الطريق ، تسر في امان وطمأنينة طول حياتك الروحية .


----------



## rimonda (25 يوليو 2011)

أمين يا رب ابقينا فرحين وسط التجارب ولا تدع قوانا تخور بل لنتمسك بك اكثر من السابق شكرا اخي فوزي كنت بحاجة كتير لهالكلام​


----------



## fauzi (26 يوليو 2011)

rimonda قال:


> أمين يا رب ابقينا فرحين وسط التجارب ولا تدع قوانا تخور بل لنتمسك بك اكثر من السابق شكرا اخي فوزي كنت بحاجة كتير لهالكلام​


شكرا rimonda
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (26 يوليو 2011)

376 - في رحلتهما التبشيرية ذهب بولس وسيلا الى لسترة  وعملا معجزات كثيرة ، التف حولهما الكثير من اليهود واليونانيون وبعد ان آمن كثيرون هاج اليهود وهيجوا الجموع واقنعوهم فجرّوا  بولس خارجا ً ورجموه وتركوه حاسبين انه قد مات لكنه بعد انصرافهم قام ودخل المدينة ثم رجع مع برنابا الى لسترة وايقونية وانطاكية يشددان التلاميذ وفي محاولتهما لحثهم على الايمان قالا  " أَنَّهُ بِضِيقَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ " . بضيقات كثيرة ندخل ملكوت الله . طريق الملكوت طريق صعب ليس مفروشا ً بالورود ، ليس رحبا ً ومتسعا ً ، ليس معبدا ً سهلا ً . طريق المجد هو طريق الجلجثة ، طريق المعاناة والاحزان ، طريق الآلام . كان لا بد ان يسير المسيح طريق الجلجثة ويدخل القبر ليخرج منه ً ممجدا ً منتصرا ً. اجمل الساعات هي الساعات التي تعقب الضيقات والعذاب والمشقات والالم . لكي نحصل على الدقيق الابيض الناعم لا بد ان يُطحن القمح بين احجار الرحى ويُسحق . لكي نشم رائحة البخور الزكية ونتمتع بشذاه الطيب لا بد ان يُحرق بالنار . لكي تخصب الارض وتُزرع لا بد ان يطعن قلبها سكين المحراث ويقلبها . لكي ترفع النبتة الخضراء رأسها وتتفتح لا بد ان تُدفن وتموت  " الْقَلْبُ الْمُنْكَسِرُ وَالْمُنْسَحِقُ يَا اَللهُ لاَ تَحْتَقِرُهُ " ( مزمور 51 : 17 ) .  الله لا يحتقر القلب المنكسر المنسحق بالعكس الله يسمح لقلوبنا ان تنكسر تحت الضربات وتنسحق تحت الملمات ثم يرفعنا من سقطتنا يحملنا على ذراعيه ، يمشينا على مرتفعاته . احيانا ً نتصور ان خدمة الله تكون وسط  لفائف الحرير الناعمة الطرية ، احيانا ً نتصور ان الخدمة في عصرنا هذا المتحضر الحديث سهلة ٌ هينة . حولنا اعداء ٌ يحصون حركاتنا وسكناتنا يتحفزون للانقضاض علينا . حولنا ابليس يجول بكل جيوشه واسلحته يريد ان يبتلعنا ويسحقنا ، والاقارب اهل بيوتنا قد يسيئون الينا ، قد يصعبون الطريق امامنا ، يعيقون حركتنا ويثقلون همومنا ويرمون بالاحجار والصخور تحت اقدامنا  " «اُدْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَاب الضَّيِّقِ ، لأَنَّهُ وَاسِعٌ الْبَابُ وَرَحْبٌ الطَّرِيقُ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ ، وَكَثِيرُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ مِنْهُ ، مَا أَضْيَقَ الْبَابَ وَأَكْرَبَ الطَّرِيقَ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ ، وَقَلِيلُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَجِدُونَهُ " ( متى 7 : 13 ، 14 ) . بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي ان ندخل ملكوت الله . إن اردت ان تعزي المحزونين وتُبهج البائسين ، ان اردت ان تفرّج عن المكروبين فاعبر اولا ً طريق الجلجثة متبعا ً خطوات سيدك متقبلا ً العذاب والآلام  لتستطيع ان ترثي للآخرين .


----------



## fauzi (27 يوليو 2011)

377 - بعد ان اختار اتبّاع المسيح عاش بولس الرسول حياة مشقة ٍ وتعب وهموم ، رفضه التلاميذ ، خافوا من ماضيه ، لم يطمئنوا له وهو مضطهد الكنيسة ، هاجمه مستمعوه ، لم يقدروا على مواجهة حججه فقاوموه وحاربوه واضطهدوه . اشتكوا عليه وتآمروا ضده ، امسكوه ورجموه ، حاكموه وادعوا عليه وسجنوه ، اختلف معه زملاءه وتابعوه ، انفضوا عنه ولم يقبلوا فكره ، تخلوا عنه وتركوه . أُعطي شوكة ً في الجسد حتى لا يرتفع ، عاش تحت وخزها كل عمره . هذا الانسان الغارق في الهموم ، اول المهمومين يقول لا تهتموا بشيء " لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا بِشَيْءٍ ، بَلْ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ بِالصَّلاَةِ وَالدُّعَاءِ مَعَ الشُّكْرِ، لِتُعْلَمْ طِلْبَاتُكُمْ لَدَى اللهِ " ( فيلبي 4 : 6 ) . كل من يعيش على ارض الشقاء والالم هذه له تجربة ٌ خاصة مع القلق ، خلف كل منحنى في الحياة شيءٌ يخيف خطر ٌ ، مجهول ، مرض ٌ ، فشل ٌ ، عجز ٌ ، موت . نسير حياتنا في قلق ، قلق ٍ مما قد يحدث بعد ساعة أو يوم أو عام ، قلق ٍ من المستقبل .  القلق اعنف من الخوف ، القلق خوف مستمر يسري في قلوبنا ويعكر صفو حياتنا ، اضطراب ٌ في القلب ، يخفق القلب ويتوتر وتتصارع  دقاته وتعلو وتضطرب ، اضطراب في الفكر ، يرتبك العقل وتتضارب اتجاهاته وتخطئ قراراته ولا تصيب ، اضطراب ٌ في المشاعر تتردى بين الانفعالات ، ارتفاع ٌ وانخفاض ٌ تضيع السيطرة وتفلت . في خضم ذلك كله يفزع الانسان من اقل صوت ٍ ويرى في كل شيء ٍ خطرا ً قاتلا ً . تعم الكراهيةُ وتغلف القلب بغلالة ٌ سوداء بغيضة من الحقد والعدوانية . ويأتي بولس الرسول ويقول : لا تهتموا حينئذ ٍ بشيء ، لا تهتموا بشيء ، صبوا كل اهتمامكم على الصلاة ، الصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر ، هذا اهتموا به . ابعدوا  أعينكم عن الهموم ، ابعدوا الهموم عنكم ، انفضوها بين يدي الله ، تعالوا الى محضره والقوا بها تحت قدميه ، تقدموا اليه مصلين صلاة ً صحيحة . الصلاة الصحيحة ليس بشكل ٍ معين ولا بنموذج معين ولا بطول ٍ وقصر ٍ معين ، الصلاة الصحيحة ليست بكلمات مكررة ولا حركات مكررة ولا طقوس ٌ محددة . الصلاة ُ اتصال ٌ بالله ، خضوع ٌ له ، سجود ٌ وتعبد ٌ امامه وتأمل .حين تصلي لله أسكب نفسك بين يديه ، تأمل في شخص الله ، اظهر ولائك له ، الصلاة ليست فرضا ً ، الصلاة رغبة وشوق للتواجد مع الله والدعاء مع الشكر ، الشكر لوجود الله .


----------



## fauzi (28 يوليو 2011)

378 - اخطر سلاح ٍ في عصرنا الحاضر هو الاعلام الذي يهاجم الفكر والعقل  . قديما ً كانت الحرب بالسلاح ، بالسيف والرمح ثم بالمدفع والدبابة والقنبلة وكان كلما تفتق الذهن القتّال عن سلاح فتاك اخترعوا سلاحا ً مضادا ً ، وتوالت الحروب وتوالت الانتصارات والهزائم ومن ينتصر اليوم يُهزم غدا  ، اما اليوم فالسلاح يوجه لمحاربة العقل والاستيلاء عليه والسيطرة ايضا ً عليه  ، واسر العقل اخطر وسائل الاسر والسيطرة عليه اسوأ وسائل الاستعمار ، وينبهنا الكتاب المقدس الى  ذلك ويوصينا بأن يكون لنا فكر الله ، ويقول بولس الرسول : " 	أَخِيرًا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ كُلُّ مَا هُوَ حَقٌ ، كُلُّ مَا هُوَ جَلِيلٌ ، كُلُّ مَا هُوَ عَادِلٌ ، كُلُّ مَا هُوَ طَاهِرٌ، كُلُّ مَا هُوَ مُسِرٌّ، كُلُّ مَا صِيتُهُ حَسَنٌ، إِنْ كَانَتْ فَضِيلَةٌ وَإِنْ كَانَ مَدْحٌ ، فَفِي هذِهِ افْتَكِرُوا " ( فيلبي 4 : 8 ) . في هذه افتكروا . الفكر الصالح يقود ُ الى الصلاح ، الفكر ُ الشرير يقود ُ الى الشر ، الفكر المنقسم المهتز يقود ُ الى حياة ٍ منقسمة ٍمشوشة مهتزة ، اما الفكر الممكن فيحفظه الله سالما ً " ذُو الرَّأْيِ الْمُمَكَّنِ تَحْفَظُهُ سَالِمًا سَالِمًا " ( اشعياء 26 : 3 ) . العقل مصدر الطاقة والحركة في الانسان ، هو الذي يشكل الخيوط كلها ، الشيطان يهاجم فكر الانسان ويضلله . جائت الحية الى حواء في الجنة وجدتها تحيا وترتع في سعادة الشركة مع الله ، جنة ٌ خارجية وجنة ٌ داخلية ، سلام ُ  قلب ٍوعقل ٍ  راحة ٌ واطمئنان وهدوء شرّعت فهمها واطلقته الى فكرها ، قالت لها تهاجم قناعتها : " أَحَقًّا قَالَ اللهُ لاَ تَأْكُلاَ مِنْ كُلِّ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ ؟ " أحقا ً قال الله ؟ شككتها في قول الله ، أتظنين ان ما قاله حق ؟ وارتبك تفكير حواء ، اهتز سكون عقلها ، تزلزل يقينها في الله ، وفي تعجب وتردد اجابت المرأة الحية في بطء ٍ يشوبه شك : " مِنْ ثَمَرِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ نَأْكُلُ ، وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي فِي وَسَطِ الْجَنَّةِ فَقَالَ اللهُ: لاَ تَأْكُلاَ مِنْهُ وَلاَ تَمَسَّاهُ لِئَلاَّ تَمُوتَا " وبطلقة ٍ مباشرة ٍ موجهة ٍ الى فكر حواء قالت الحية : " لَنْ تَمُوتَا " وبررت ذلك بان الله يعلم انه حين يأكلان ينفتح ذهنهما ويصبحان كالله ، واصاب السهم مقتلا ً " كالله يعرفان الخير والشر ؟ تحرك العقل فتحركت اليد واخذت واكلت وتلوثت حياتها وحياة آدم وحياة البشرية جميعها حتى اليوم . العقل الانساني والحكمة الانسانية تدعو الى الذاتية ، الى الانقسام أما الفكر الالهي فيقود الى الحق ، يقول المسيح : " قَدِّسْهُمْ فِي حَقِّكَ " المسيح يحفظ قلبك ويحفظ فكرك ايضا ً .


----------



## fauzi (29 يوليو 2011)

379 - جاء المسيح الى العالم ليقترب من الانسان الذي جاء ليخلّصه ، جاء وعاش بين الناس ليروه ويعرفوه ويسمعوا تعليمه ، وجال ليبشر ويتكلم ويضع اساس ملكوت الله على الارض ، لم يدخر وقتا ً أو جهدا ً الا وتكلم فيه وعلّم وبشّر . كان يتكلم جهارا ً ليسمع الناس وكان يعيش ظاهرا ً  ليراه الناس . لم يعلّم من فوق َ منبر ٍ ولا تحت الاضواء ، علّم َ وهو وسط الناس . لم يكن بعيدا ً عنهم بل كان يحيا حياتهم ويعيش بينهم بالقرب منهم . تكلم وعلّم وعمل بما علّم . كان يعمل ما يقول ويفعل ُ ما يبشر به . يبدأ سفر اعمال الرسل بالكلمات : " 	اَلْكَلاَمُ الأَوَّلُ أَنْشَأْتُهُ يَا ثَاوُفِيلُسُ ، عَنْ جَمِيعِ مَا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يَفْعَلُهُ وَيُعَلِّمُ بِهِ " . يفعله ويعلّم به ، قبل عيد الفصح وهو عالم ٌ ان ساعته قد جائت " قَامَ عَنِ الْعَشَاءِ ، وَخَلَعَ ثِيَابَهُ ، وَأَخَذَ مِنْشَفَةً وَاتَّزَرَ بِهَا ثُمَّ صَبَّ مَاءً فِي مِغْسَل ، وَابْتَدَأَ يَغْسِلُ أَرْجُلَ التَّلاَمِيذِ وَيَمْسَحُهَا بِالْمِنْشَفَةِ الَّتِي كَانَ مُتَّزِرًا بِهَا " غسل ارجل التلاميذ جميعا ً ومسحها بالمنشفة ، وتعجب التلاميذ مما يفعل واعترض بطرس على ما فعل لكنه بعدما فعل علّم َ ، قال : " أَنْتُمْ تَدْعُونَنِي مُعَلِّمًا وَسَيِّدًا ..... فَإِنْ كُنْتُ وَأَنَا السَّيِّدُ وَالْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ أَرْجُلَكُمْ ، فَأَنْتُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ بَعْضُكُمْ أَرْجُلَ بَعْضٍ لأَنِّي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ مِثَالاً، حَتَّى كَمَا صَنَعْتُ أَنَا بِكُمْ تَصْنَعُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا " سهل ٌ ان نعلّم ونعظ ونوصي وننصح ونتكلم ونبشر ، صعب ٌ ان نصنع ما نعلّمه . المسيح كان مثالا ً، تكلم وعلّم وفعل وعمل وصنع ، عمل قبل ان يعلّم ولما رأوا ما صنع صنعوه هم ايضا ً بعضهم لبعض ، رأوا وفعلوا ، ويقول بولس الرسول : " وَمَا تَعَلَّمْتُمُوهُ ، وَتَسَلَّمْتُمُوهُ ، وَسَمِعْتُمُوهُ ، وَرَأَيْتُمُوهُ فِيَّ ، فَهذَا افْعَلُوا ، وَإِلهُ السَّلاَمِ يَكُونُ مَعَكُمْ  " ( فيلبي 4 : 9 ) . بولس لم يعلّم فقط بل عمل بما علّم . لا يكفي فقط ان نسمع الكلمة بل أن نعمل بها ، عاملين بها لا سامعين فقط ، هذه هي الحياة المسيحية أن تعمل بما سمعت وتعمل بما تعلّم ، هنا فقط يكون اله السلام معك ، يكون سلام الله معك ، سلام الله ذاته معك ، سلام الله الذي لا سلام مثيل له يكون معك ، فيك ، داخلك ، وحين يسكن سلام الله فيك يشع بعد ذلك منك فما يخرج سلام النعمة فقط من فمك بل تشع النعمة منك . سلام الله يحفظك . اله السلام يكون معك .


----------



## fauzi (30 يوليو 2011)

380 - نعيش عصر العلم والتكنولوجيا ، عصر التفكير والفلسفة والمعرفة ، ويتسابق الناس ويعرفوا ويدركوا  ويكشفوا اسرار العالم ومغلقاته ، وكلما وصل عالم الى كشف ٍ جديد شمخ بانفه وتعالى وتكبر على الآخرين ، هاجم من سبقوه واتهمهم بالعجز والجهل . العلم متكبر والعلماء مغرورون ، يعرفون بعض المعرفة ويفهمون بعض الفهم ويدركون بعض الادراك لهذا يشمخون ويتكبرون ويتصورون انهم كشفوا الاسرار ووجدوا الطريق . عرّف احدهم الفلسفة بانها : كأعمى يبحث في غرفة ٍ مظلمة عن قطة ٍ سوداء لا وجود لها . ويقول بولس الرسول : " أَيْنَ الْحَكِيمُ ؟ أَيْنَ الْكَاتِبُ ؟ أَيْنَ مُبَاحِثُ هذَا الدَّهْرِ؟ أَلَمْ يُجَهِّلِ اللهُ حِكْمَةَ هذَا الْعَالَمِ ؟ لأَنَّهُ إِذْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ فِي حِكْمَةِ اللهِ لَمْ يَعْرِفِ اللهَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ ، اسْتَحْسَنَ اللهُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِجَهَالَةِ الْكِرَازَةِ " ( 1 كورنثوس 1 20 ، 21 )  "  كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ " " لأَنَّ جَهَالَةَ اللهِ أَحْكَمُ مِنَ النَّاسِ  وَضَعْفَ اللهِ أَقْوَى مِنَ النَّاسِ " . الى اين وصل الانسان بعلمه ؟ الى اي طريق ٍ قاد الانسان نفسه بفلسفته ؟ أعمى وسط غرفة ٍ مظلمة سوداء يبحث عن قطة ٍ حالكة السواد لا وجود لها . ويتطاول بعض هؤلاء مدعي العلم على الله وكلمة الله وعبيد الله ويتهمونهم بالجهل ، " مَكْتُوبٌ: سَأُبِيدُ حِكْمَةَ الْحُكَمَاءِ ، وَأَرْفُضُ فَهْمَ الْفُهَمَاءِ " ماذا يفعل مجهر العالم اذا اراد ان يكتشف مدى عمق حكمة الله ؟ هل يستطيع مبضع الجراح ان يدرك ويحلل ويشرح نعمة الله ؟ كيف يصل عقل الفيلسوف الى فداء الله وغفرانه لخطايا الانسان . كل مظاهر الطبيعة وكل اسرارها وخباياها في متناول ايدي العلماء . الخليقة ُ بكل خوارقها ، الفلك بكل ابعاده ، كل ذلك يستطيع العقل البشري ادراكه الا الله ، الله لا يدركه عقل ُ بشري ، لن تعرف الله الا بالمسيح يسوع . إن اردت ان تعرف الله انظر اليه في نور المسيح ، تعرفه في المسيح . إن اردت ان تتمتع بمحبة الله تعال اليه بالايمان بصليب المسيح . إن شئت ان تختبر نعمة الله اغترف منها بالمواعيد الالهية في المسيح . إن ثَقُلت عليك خطاياك واردت التحرر من عبوديتها تعال بها الى المسيح . المسيح وحده النور ، النور النازل من السماء ، هو الخبز الحي النازل من السماء ، هو الطريق ، هو الحق ، هو الحياة ، لا يأتي أحد الى الآب الا به ، هو كلمة الله ، الكلمة الذي كان عند الآب من البدء ، هو كان في البدء عند الله  " فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ ، وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ  وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ "  به ترى وتعرف الله ، به تحيا وتعيش لله .


----------



## fauzi (31 يوليو 2011)

381 - وانت تستعد للخروج من البيت والذهاب الى عملك خلعت ملابس البيت ولبست ملابس العمل . لا تصلح ملابس البيت للعمل ولا تصلح ملابس العمل للبيت . نشعر بالحرج حين نلبس ملابس غير مناسبة للمكان الذي نذهب اليه ونعمل ما استطعنا لتكون ارديتنا وملابسنا لائقة ً بنا وبمن حولنا . ونحن نعيش في الخطية كانت تصرفاتنا واقوالنا وافعالنا تتفق وحياة الخطية ، وحين تحولنا الى حياة البر فان تصرفاتنا واقوالنا وافعالنا هي كلها للبر ، لا نستطيع ان نعود فنلبس ملابس الخطية ونحن نعيش حياة البر ، لقد خلعناها والقينا بها بعيدا ً حين اتبعنا المسيح واصبحنا اولاد الله ، خلعنا الانسان القديم ، خلعنا القديم ولبسنا الجديد ، تجددنا . يقول بولس الرسول : "  أَنْ تَخْلَعُوا مِنْ جِهَةِ التَّصَرُّفِ السَّابِقِ الإِنْسَانَ الْعَتِيقَ الْفَاسِدَ .... وَتَتَجَدَّدُوا بِرُوحِ ذِهْنِكُمْ  وَتَلْبَسُوا الإِنْسَانَ الْجَدِيدَ الْمَخْلُوقَ بِحَسَبِ اللهِ فِي الْبِرِّ وَقَدَاسَةِ الْحَقِّ " ( افسس 4 : 22 – 24 ) . إن نظرت الى نفسك في المرآة ووجدت على بدنك جزءا ً من الملابس القديمة ، اخلعها ، اخلعها حالا ً ، القديم لا يستوي مع الجديد والفاسد لا يتفق مع المقدس . قد تكون قد نسيت ان تخلع عنك عادة ً قديمة كانت تتفق وحياتك القديمة . قد تكون تظن ان بعض الملابس القديمة لن تضر في بقائها عليك مع الجديد . افضل جزء ٍ من الملابس القديمة يشوه الرداء الجديد ويجعل الشكل قبيحا ً . لن يكلفك وقتا ً أو جهدا ً ان مددت يدك بقوة الله وخلعت القديم الباقي . الشحاذ يُلقي بكل ملابسه القديمة حين تقدم له حلة ً جديدة أنيقة ، يخجل من القديم ، يرفضه ، ينفضه ، يلقي به ابعد ما يمكن ان يلقي به ، وحين يلبس الجديد لا يستسيغ القديم ، حين نلبس المسيح لا بد ان نخلع ابليس . يقول بولس الرسول : " الْبَسُوا الرَّبَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ ، وَلاَ تَصْنَعُوا تَدْبِيرًا لِلْجَسَدِ لأَجْلِ الشَّهَوَاتِ " ( رومية 13 : 14 ) . لا يتفق تدبير الجسد مع تدبير المسيح . لا يمكن ان يبقى القديم مع الجديد . انظر الى نفسك كل يوم ٍ في مرآة  نور الله ، تأمل نفسك جيدا ً ، هل ترى ملابس قديمة ً ما تزال عليك ؟ هل ترى كذبا ، غضبا ً ، حسدا ً ؟ هل تلمس في سلوكك خصاما ً ؟ هل تجد على كتفيك رداء ً قديما ً ؟ القي به بعيدا ً على طول يدك وسوي الرداء الجديد على جسدك ، اجعله يغطي كل عقلك وكل قلبك وكل فكرك وكل ارادتك . البس المسيح ، البس الروح القدس ، امتلأ بالروح القدس اليوم ، امتلأ بالروح القدس كل يوم ، كل اليوم ، لا تحزنه بالملابس القديمة سوف يشير اليك عليها ، سوف يجعلك تكرهها وترفضها . اخلع القديم والبس الجديد .


----------



## fauzi (1 أغسطس 2011)

382 - الانسان بطبيعته ينظر الى نفسه ، يركز في ذاته وينشغل بها ، يرى نفسه افضل من كثيرين مهما كانت درجة تواضعه لكن نفسه تأتي أولا ً ، اقرب الناس له مكانهم بعده ، احب الناس اليه درجتهم اقل وبسبب ذلك يسعى ليرفع من قدره ويعمل على تحقيق الخير لنفسه . ويوصينا بولس الرسول ويقول : " لاَ تَنْظُرُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لِنَفْسِهِ ، بَلْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لآخَرِينَ أَيْضًا " ( فيلبي 2 : 4 ) . الله لم يخلق العالم لك وحدك ، الله خلق العالم لآخرين أيضا ً . الشمس لا تشرق لك وحدك ، الشمس تُشرق للآخرين أيضا ً . الخير الذي حولك ليس لك وحدك ، الخير للجميع ايضا ً . العالم ليس لك ، انت للعالم ، الجميع ليسوا لك ، انت للجميع . إن ركزت في ذاتك فقط وعشت لذاتك فقط فقدت روعة الحياة . لو وجهت كل نظرك لنفسك حرمت نفسك من جمال الآخرين حولك . لو وضعت كل جهدك لمصالحك فقط فقدت جهود الآخرين لك . كل العظماء عاشوا للغير ، كل الانبياء جاءوا للعالم . ويقول الرسول بولس ايضا ً : " فَلْيَكُنْ فِيكُمْ هذَا الْفِكْرُ الَّذِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ أَيْضًا الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً للهِ " ( فيلبي 2 : 5 ، 6) . المسيح بكل جلاله ، بكل مجده ، بكل عظمته ، بكل بهائه وجماله "  أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ "  . تخلى عن جلاله ومجده وعظمته  وبهائه وجماله وتشبه بالناس " وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ " لم يتشبه بالانسان فقط بل حمل كل عار الانسان ، حمل الصليب ، لم يبقى انسانا ً متميزا ، لم يعش انسانا ً مكرما ً ، لم يسعى لرفعة  . وُلد َ ولم يكن له مكان ٌ كريم ٌ يولد فيه ، عاش ولم يكن له أين يسند رأسه " إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ ، وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ " رفضته واخيرا ً صلبته " لِذلِكَ رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ أَيْضًا ، وَأَعْطَاهُ اسْمًا فَوْقَ كُلِّ اسْمٍ " اسما ً لا يدانيه اسم "  لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ   وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ الآبِ " المسيح ، الرب . هل لك هذا الفكر ، الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع ؟ هل تحيا لنفسك فقط ؟ هل تعيش للغير ؟ هل لا ترفع نفسك بل ترفع الآخرين ؟ هل تضع نفسك هل تُخلي نفسك ؟ اذا ً فانت لك فكر المسيح .


----------



## fauzi (2 أغسطس 2011)

383 - جاء المسيح الى العالم ملكا ً وربا ً وسيدا ً مخلّصا ً ، هو الله ظهر في الجسد ، وحين عاش في العالم لم يفقد طبيعته الالهية ، هو الله حل  بالعالم ونحن عبيد الله ، الله سيدنا ونحن عبيده ، سيد ُ في السماء وسيد ٌ على الارض ، لكنه قال لتلاميذه الذين التفوا حوله يستمعون الى تعاليمه واقواله ، قال : " أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي .... لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيدًا ...... لَيْسَ أَنْتُمُ اخْتَرْتُمُونِي بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ " . كلام ٌ عجيب ٌ خطير ، نحن العبيد أحباء ؟ نحن احباء له واصدقاء ؟ هو قال ذلك ، انتم احبائي ، هكذا قال لنا ، انتم احبائي واصدقائي " لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ ....... لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي " يا لها من مكانة ، انا وانت ، نحن جميعا ً احباء المسيح واصدقاءه وللصديق حقوق ٌ عند الصديق ، انت حبيب المسيح وانت صديقه فلك الحق كل الحق ان تعرفه ، العبد يرى السيد من بعيد ، بين العبد والسيد مسافة كبيرة يراه في جلاله وعظمته  وبهائه وروعته ، كلامه اليه اوامر وتعليمات كلمات تنزل اليه من اعلى من السيد اما الصديق فقريب ٌ من صديقه ، الحبيب يقيم بجوار من حبيبه ويجلس معه بالقرب جدا ً منه ويتحدثان معا ً في ود ٍ .ومصالح الصديق تتفق مع مصالح صديقه شريكان في كل شيء ، شريكان في النجاح وشريكان في الفشل ، شريكان في الفرح وشريكان في الحزن ،  قلب الصديق ينبض مع قلب صديقه ، الشريكان والصديقان والحبيبان يسيران معا ً نفس الاتجاه والطريق ، خطواتهما معا في نفس الاتساع والتناسق والتناغم ، الصديقان يسعيان نحو هدف ٍ واحد وقصد ٍ واحد ، إن ابتعد احدهما عن الآخر مد يده وجذبه اليه الى رفقته وصحبته . ما اعظم واروع ان تكون حبيبا ً للمسيح وصديقا ً له ، هو جاء لذلك ويدعوك الى ذلك " أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ مَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ " هل تفعل مشيئه ؟ هل تحيا ارادته ؟ هل تعيش في اتفاق معه ومع قصده ؟ إن فعلت ذلك فانت صديقه وحبيبه وصداقته ومحبته لك دائما ً . صداقته ومحبته لك لن تتغير لانه "  هُوَ هُوَ أَمْسًا وَالْيَوْمَ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ " . هل انت صديق ٌ للمسيح ؟ إن لم تكن كذلك اسمع طرقاته على بابك ، اسمع وافتح وادعوه ليدخل اليك ، يدخل ويتعشى معك وانت معه .


----------



## اني بل (2 أغسطس 2011)

تأملات حلوة ومفيدة لحياتنا الروحية 
المهم مش نقرأ وننسى لكن نطلب من الرب أن يعطينا النعمة والقوة ويمدنا بروحه القدس حتى نعمل بها في حياتنا العملية
ربنا يباركك


----------



## fauzi (3 أغسطس 2011)

اني بل قال:


> تأملات حلوة ومفيدة لحياتنا الروحية
> المهم مش نقرأ وننسى لكن نطلب من الرب أن يعطينا النعمة والقوة ويمدنا بروحه القدس حتى نعمل بها في حياتنا العملية
> ربنا يباركك


لن ننسى اذا استمرينا على القراءة اليومية في الكتاب المقدس وقراءة المواضيع الروحية وسماع الترانيم بصورة يومية .
شكرا  اني بل
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (3 أغسطس 2011)

384 - لا تتقدم الشعوب ولا تسير الجيوش الا وراء قائد ٍ تتبعه . مهما كانت ثقة الانسان بنفسه يحتاج الى رائد ٍ يسير امامه ، يخطو خلفه . ومهما كانت الصفات اللازمة للقائد فأول الصفات ان يكون يعرف الطريق وان يكون قادرا ً ان يُقنع الآخرين باتباعه فيسير والكل يسير ورائه . المسيح قائدنا يسير امامنا ونحن نسير خلفه . المسيح يقود ُ مسيرتنا . قال عن نفسه : " أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ " هو الطريق الذي نسلكه ، وهو القائد على الطريق الذي لا بد ان نتبعه في حياتنا وبعد الحياة . جاء الى العالم ليضع لنا مثالا ً في الحياة  نحتذي به ونتبع اسلوب حياته ومات على الصليب ونحن ايضا ً علينا ان نتحد معه ونصلب انساننا العتيق . ان قام من الموت وان خرج من القبر وان متنا معه فنحن سنحيا ايضا ً معه . خطا المسيح على الارض ، عبر الطريق بموطئ قدميه لنخطو نحن خلفه ، نضع اقدامنا على آثار اقدامه ونتبعه لنحيا حياتنا كما عاش حياته ، ثم نعتلي الصليب مثله ونصلب ذواتنا على نفس الخشبة ِ مكان جسده ِ ونُدفن معه ، ندخل القبر ورائه ونعبر الموت كما عبر ونقوم كما قام ، ثم ننضم الى موكب نصرته ونصعد خلفه الى المجد مع جماعة المؤمنين . كما صعد الى السماء واخفته سحابة عن اعين التلاميذ ودخل مجده ، هكذا يجيء ، يجيء ثانية ً ونجتمع حوله ونتغير ونتبعه في بهاء ٍ ونلتف معا ً ونطير خلفه ، يتقدمنا في الموكب ونحن خلفه ونصعد في صحبة القديسين الاوائل القدامى ، نصعد ونرى بجوارنا ابراهيم اب المؤمنين هادئ الملامح مستريح الوجه وموسى ووجهه يشع نورا ً عظيما ً يطغى على ملامحه قداسة ٌ وطهارة ٌ وبر وداود ويوسف وبطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وبولس وكل القديسين ، نسير او نطير جميعا ً خلف المسيح ، هو قائدنا هو الذي يفتح الطريق امامنا " لأَنَّهُ لاَقَ بِذَاكَ الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِهِ الْكُلُّ وَبِهِ الْكُلُّ ، وَهُوَ آتٍ بِأَبْنَاءٍ كَثِيرِينَ إِلَى الْمَجْدِ، أَنْ يُكَمِّلَ رَئِيسَ خَلاَصِهِمْ بِالآلاَمِ . لأَنَّ الْمُقَدِّسَ وَالْمُقَدَّسِينَ جَمِيعَهُمْ مِنْ وَاحِدٍ " (  عبرانيين 2 : 10 ، 11 ) هكذا نتبعه هكذا نسير خلفه يقودنا جميعا ً كاخوة الى المجد الابدي ، لكننا لن ننضم الى ذلك الموكب خلفه ان لم نكن قد صعدنا الصليب معه ، لن نصعد الى المجد قبل ان ندخل معه الى القبر ، نموت معه ثم نحيا ايضا ً معه . هل تطمع ان تتبعه في موكبه ؟ اتبعه اولا ً في آلامه وموته وصلبه ، اتبع آلامه ُ تشبه بموته ، احمل صليبه ُ ، اصطبغ بصبغته . طريق صليبه هو طريق المجد ، الطريق الى العرش يمر بالصليب ، هو رئيس الخلاص .


----------



## fauzi (4 أغسطس 2011)

385 - سار شعب الله في البرية اربعين عاما ً كاملة تحت قيادة موسى وكان الله يحركهم نهارا ً بعمود سحاب ، يسير امامهم فيتبعونه وبعمود نار يضيء لهم الطريق ليلا ً حتى لا يتوهوا في الصحراء وكان الله ان ارادهم ان يسيروا سار بسحابة ٍ ونوره امامهم وإن ارادهم ان  يتوقفوا اوقف عمود السحاب وعمود النار وكان على كل الشعب رجالا ً ونساءً ، كبارا ً وصغارا ً أن يتبعوه  وكان ذلك دليلا ً على وجود الله مع شعبه وسيره امامهم . وقت الجوع كانوا يتبعونه ، يجدوا  المن والسلوى فيأكلون ويشبعون ، وقت العطش كانوا يتبعونه ليخرج الله من الصخر ِ ينابيع ماء ، إن شاء ان يعملوا تحرك امامهم ليتحركوا ويعملوا وإن شاء ان يستريحوا توقف امامهم ليتوقفوا ويستريحوا . بدون وجود السحاب نهارا ً وعمود النار ليلا ً يضلون ويضيعون ، ويقول المسيح : " أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ . مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ " ( يوحنا 8 : 12 ) . كما كان عمود النار نورا ً للشعب في القديم هكذا المسيح هو نور الحياة للناس وكل من يتبعه يمشي في النور ، ويسير المسيح بنوره امامنا فنتبعه ولا تعثر اقدامنا في الظلام يسير بنوره  امامنا فينير حياتنا ونشع نورا ً ايضا ً من نوره . كما كان هو نور الحياة ونور العالم جعلنا نحن ايضا ً نور العالم واصبح واجبنا ان ننير للناس ونرشدهم الطريق الى الحياة الابدية ، وكما كان عمود النار ينير ويقود الشعب هكذا ينير لنا المسيح ويقودنا إن سار نسير خلفه وإن توقف نتوقف ايضا ً معه ، يقودنا للعمل ويقودنا للراحة ، يقودنا للجبل ويقودنا للوادي ، نركز عيوننا عليه ونسير خلفه فهو يعرف الطريق ويعرفنا وهو يجعل الظلمة نورا ً والحزن َ فرحا ً والفشل نصرا ً وغلبة ، وكما يقول الوحي المقدس في سفر اشعياء : " وَأُسَيِّرُ الْعُمْيَ فِي طَرِيق لَمْ يَعْرِفُوهَا. فِي مَسَالِكَ لَمْ يَدْرُوهَا أُمَشِّيهِمْ . أَجْعَلُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَمَامَهُمْ نُورًا ، وَالْمُعْوَجَّاتِ مُسْتَقِيمَةً. هذِهِ الأُمُورُ أَفْعَلُهَا وَلاَ أَتْرُكُهُمْ " ( اشعياء 42 : 16 ) . الله لا يتركنا ولا يهملنا ، دااائما ً معنا . وسط حرارة البرية يرسل لك الله عمود سحاب ٍ يظللك ، وسط ظلمة الطريق وبرودته يرسل اليك عمود نار ٍ يقودك ويدفئك ، ركز نظرك عليه واتبعه تجد لك مرعى ً وراحة ً وسلام ، هو راعيك ، هو قائدك ، هو يقود وينير الطريق أمامك .


----------



## rimonda (4 أغسطس 2011)

fauzi قال:


> 385 - سار شعب الله في البرية اربعين عاما ً كاملة تحت قيادة موسى وكان الله يحركهم نهارا ً بعمود سحاب ، يسير امامهم فيتبعونه وبعمود نار يضيء لهم الطريق ليلا ً حتى لا يتوهوا في الصحراء وكان الله ان ارادهم ان يسيروا سار بسحابة ٍ ونوره امامهم وإن ارادهم ان  يتوقفوا اوقف عمود السحاب وعمود النار وكان على كل الشعب رجالا ً ونساءً ، كبارا ً وصغارا ً أن يتبعوه  وكان ذلك دليلا ً على وجود الله مع شعبه وسيره امامهم . وقت الجوع كانوا يتبعونه ، يجلب المن والسلوى فيأكلون ويشبعون ، وقت العطش كانوا يتبعونه ليخرج الله من الصخر ِ ينابيع ماء ، إن شاء ان يعملوا تحرك امامهم ليتحركوا ويعملوا وإن شاء ان يستريحوا توقف امامهم ليتوقفوا ويستريحوا . بدون وجود السحاب نهارا ً وعمود النار ليلا ً يضلون ويضيعون ، ويقول المسيح : " أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ . مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ " ( يوحنا 8 : 12 ) . كما كان عمود النار نورا ً للشعب في القديم هكذا المسيح هو نور الحياة للناس وكل من يتبعه يمشي في النور ، ويسير المسيح بنوره امامنا فنتبعه ولا تعثر اقدامنا في الظلام يسير بنوره  امامنا فينير حياتنا ونشع نورا ً ايضا ً من نوره . كما كان هو نور الحياة ونور العالم جعلنا نحن ايضا ً نور العالم واصبح واجبنا ان ننير للناس ونرشدهم الطريق الى الحياة الابدية ، وكما كان عمود النار ينير ويقود الشعب هكذا ينير لنا المسيح ويقودنا إن سار نسير خلفه وإن توقف نتوقف ايضا ً معه ، يقودنا للعمل ويقودنا للراحة ، يقودنا للجبل ويقودنا للوادي ، نركز عيوننا عليه ونسير خلفه فهو يعرف الطريق ويعرفنا وهو يجعل الظلمة نورا ً والحزن َ فرحا ً والفشل نصرا ً وغلبة ، وكما يقول الوحي المقدس في سفر اشعياء : " وَأُسَيِّرُ الْعُمْيَ فِي طَرِيق لَمْ يَعْرِفُوهَا. فِي مَسَالِكَ لَمْ يَدْرُوهَا أُمَشِّيهِمْ . أَجْعَلُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَمَامَهُمْ نُورًا ، وَالْمُعْوَجَّاتِ مُسْتَقِيمَةً. هذِهِ الأُمُورُ أَفْعَلُهَا وَلاَ أَتْرُكُهُمْ " ( اشعياء 42 : 16 ) . الله لا يتركنا ولا يهملنا ، دااائما ً معنا . وسط حرارة البرية يرسل لك الله عمود سحاب ٍ يظللك ، وسط ظلمة الطريق وبرودته يرسل اليك عمود نار ٍ يقودك ويدفئك ، ركز نظرك عليه واتبعه تجد لك مرعى ً وراحة ً وسلام ، هو راعيك ، هو قائدك ، هو يقود وينير الطريق أمامك .


آمين يا رب اجعل انظارنا متوجهة نحوك لنعيش في راحة وسلام
.


----------



## fauzi (5 أغسطس 2011)

rimonda قال:


> آمين يا رب اجعل انظارنا متوجهة نحوك لنعيش في راحة وسلام
> .



آمين 
شكرا imonda
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (5 أغسطس 2011)

386 - في الليل والحياة هادئة والسكون يغطي المكان جاء نيقوديموس ، جاء الى المسيح ليلا ً ، جلس اليه وشعاع القمر يضيء جلستهم ، قال له : " يَا مُعَلِّمُ " ( يوحنا 3 : 2 ) .معلم اسرائيل جاء ليتعلم من المعلم الخالد ، عرف انه اتى من الله وتعاليمه واقواله وتعاليمه وكلامه هو كلام الله . لم يكن معلما ً ارضيا ً ، ومع انه استخدم الامثال الارضية لكنه قدّم تعاليم السماء . كان يقرّب بامثاله التعاليم الى مستمعيه ويرفعهم من الارض الى السماء ، تحدث وعلّم الحق ولا يأتي الحق الا من الحق ، وكان هو الحق والحياة . كان يعلّم بسلطان ، كان يتكلم بسلطان ٍ سماوي وليس كباقي الكتبة . كلمات ٌ قوية ، احكام ٌ الهية ، بسلطة ٌ وقدرة :  " سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ  .... أَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ " كلمات قوانين وشرائع ، تعاليم تعليمات وتكميل لاحكام الناموس . كانوا يسمعونه ويندهشون ويتعجبون ويؤخذون بكلمات النعمة الخارجة من فمه . وهو صبي في الهيكل جلس يحاجج الكتبة والمعلمين ويناقشهم ويسلب البابهم ، وهو رجل ٌ بين اهله وفي بلده الناصرة ادهشهم وهو يشرح لهم الكتب ، كلمهم  بامثال ٍ من واقع حياتهم من الحقل والزرع والخروف والدرهم ، رسم له الصور ليفهموا ويدركوا ويتعلموا ، كلم الفقير كما كلم الغني ، فتح امام عيونهم ابواب المعرفة وقاد افكارهم الى ملكوت الله وحتى اليوم لم يأتي معلم ٌ في قدرته ولم تأتي كلمات ٌ مثل كلماته . وعن كلماته وتعاليمه خرجت الوف الدراسات والكتب وما تزال تخرج ، وغاص المفكرون في تفسير اقواله وما يزال العالم يحيا في دهشة ٍ من تعاليمه . البعض يستطيع ان يفهم والبعض لا يستطيع لكن الكل يسعى للفهم " مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنَانِ لِلسَّمْعِ ، فَلْيَسْمَعْ " هكذا كان يدعو الناس ليسمعوه وبرغم كل ما علّمه  فقد رفضوه ، لم يفهموه ، أخذوه ثم صلبوه ، ونحن لا ننظر اليه كمعلّم ٍ فقط بل كمخلّص ٍ ورب ٍ وسيد ، هكذا نراه ، وعندما تراه هكذا تفهم اقواله وتُدرك تعاليمه وتحتوي فكره . افتح قلبك اولا ً له ، سلمه قلبك وحياتك اولا ً ثم استوعب تعاليمه . جاءه نيقوديموس ليفهم فزادت حيرته فارشده المسيح الى طريق الفهم ، قال له : " الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ : إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنْ فَوْقُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَى مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ " لا بد ان تولد من فوق لتفهم اقوال المسيح ، إن لم تولد من الماء والروح لن تفهم . هذه كانت مجمل اقوال المسيح وتعاليمه ، اقبله تكون لك الحياة الابدية .


----------



## fauzi (6 أغسطس 2011)

387 - تمر بنا حالات اكتئآب وحزن ونتعجب كيف يكتئب المسيحي ، المفروض ان المؤمن يحيا حياة فرح ٍ دائم ، كيف يهاجمه الاكتئآب ؟ يقول داود النبي : " لِمَاذَا أَنْتِ مُنْحَنِيَةٌ يَا نَفْسِي ؟ ( مزمور 42 : 5 ) ويصرخ الى الله في مزاميره قائلا ً "   يَا إِلهِي ، نَفْسِي مُنْحَنِيَةٌ فِيَّ " ( مزمور 42 : 6 ) وايليا النبي ايضا ًقال : " يَا رَبُّ. خُذْ نَفْسِي " ( 1 ملوك 19 : 4 ) ويونان يصلي : " يَا رَبُّ ، خُذْ نَفْسِي مِنِّي ، لأَنَّ مَوْتِي خَيْرٌ مِنْ حَيَاتِي " ( يونان 4 : 3 ) . الانسان عرضة ٌ للاكتئآب والمسيحي انسان معرض ٌ ايضا ً له ، ويزيد من حدة الاكتئآب شعورنا بالذنب لاننا مكتئبون ويتراكض الاكتئآب ويزداد الحزن وتُذرف الدموع  وتنكسر القلوب ، فماذا يفعل المسيحي ليواجه تلك الحالة ويعالج ذلك الاكتئاب .  يكتب لنا بولس الرسول ويقول : "  وَلكِنْ لَنَا هذَا الْكَنْزُ فِي أَوَانٍ خَزَفِيَّةٍ ، لِيَكُونَ فَضْلُ الْقُوَّةِ للهِ لاَ مِنَّا . مُكْتَئِبِينَ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مُتَضَايِقِينَ . مُتَحَيِّرِينَ ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ يَائِسِينَ . مُضْطَهَدِينَ ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مَتْرُوكِينَ . مَطْرُوحِينَ ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ هَالِكِينَ " ( 2 كورنثوس 4 : 7 – 9 )  " لِذلِكَ لاَ نَفْشَلُ ، بَلْ وَإِنْ كَانَ إِنْسَانُنَا الْخَارِجُ يَفْنَى ، فَالدَّاخِلُ يَتَجَدَّدُ يَوْمًا فَيَوْمًا " . انت عرضة ٌ للاكتئاب . كل انسان ٍ عاش على الارض عرضة ً له ، حتى المسيح نفسه حين كان في الجسد وهو يواجه اقسى المعاناة في جثسيماني ، قال وهو يصلي : " نَفْسِي حَزِينَةٌ جِدًّا حَتَّى الْمَوْتِ " ( متى 26 : 38 ) . كانت نفسه حزينة ً ومكتئبة . كل الخليقة تئن ، كل الخليقة حتى "  نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ لَنَا بَاكُورَةُ الرُّوحِ ، نَحْنُ أَنْفُسُنَا أَيْضًا نَئِنُّ " ( رومية 8 : 23 ) لكن وهذا هو الرجاء الذي امامنا ، الروح ، روح الله يعين ضعفاتنا " وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعًا لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ، الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ " هذا هو الرجاء الموضوع امامنا . كل الآلام ، كل المتاعب ، كل المشقات التي تقودنا للاكتئاب " لاَ تُقَاسُ بِالْمَجْدِ الْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يُسْتَعْلَنَ فِينَا " حين نقارن بين الآن وفيما بعد ، حين نوازن بين آلام الحاضر ومجد المستقبل نتمالك انفسنا ونفرح . الاكتئاب يبقى إن ركزنا انظارنا عليه وحده ، إن امسكناه بايدينا . كلما زاد حزننا لما نشعر به من اكتئاب تضاعف وازداد وتضخم لكننا إن حولنا نظرنا عنه ورفعنا عيوننا الى مصدر العون ، إن فتحنا قلوبنا لتمتلئ  بروح الله ، الروح الذي يعين ضعفاتنا تغلبنا على الاكتئاب وغلبناه وتخلصنا منه وطردناه بعيدا ً عنا . إن هاجمك الاكتئاب لا تُطل رفقتك معه ، انفضه عنك تحت قدمي الرب ، القه ِ بعيدا ً وارتشف من روح الله عونا ً وقوة ً عليه .


----------



## rimonda (6 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا أخ فوزي على كلامك فقد مسني في الصميم فقد كنت بحاجة لهذا الكلام فقد تعزيت كثيرا


----------



## fauzi (8 أغسطس 2011)

rimonda قال:


> شكرا أخ فوزي على كلامك فقد مسني في الصميم فقد كنت بحاجة لهذا الكلام فقد تعزيت كثيرا


*شكراااا rimonda 
الرب يبارك حياتك*




*وشكرا ااا مارتينا فوفو لتقييمك الموضوع
الرب يباركك*


----------



## fauzi (8 أغسطس 2011)

388 - في اول تسبيحة ٍ لداود النبي في مزاميره رسم الطريق الى الحياة السعيدة ، قال : "  طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي لَمْ يَسْلُكْ فِي مَشُورَةِ الأَشْرَارِ ، وَفِي طَرِيقِ الْخُطَاةِ لَمْ يَقِفْ، وَفِي مَجْلِسِ الْمُسْتَهْزِئِينَ لَمْ يَجْلِسْ . لكِنْ فِي نَامُوسِ الرَّبِّ مَسَرَّتُهُ ، وَفِي نَامُوسِهِ يَلْهَجُ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً . " مزمور 1 : 1 ، 2 ) . وجاء المسيح وفتح ثمانية ابواب لتلك الحياة في تطويباته " طُوبَى لِلْمَسَاكِينِ بِالرُّوحِ ، لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ . طُوبَى لِلْحَزَانَى ، لأَنَّهُمْ يَتَعَزَّوْنَ . طُوبَى لِلْوُدَعَاءِ ، لأَنَّهُمْ يَرِثُونَ الأَرْضَ . طُوبَى لِلْجِيَاعِ وَالْعِطَاشِ إِلَى الْبِرِّ، لأَنَّهُمْ يُشْبَعُونَ . طُوبَى لِلرُّحَمَاءِ ، لأَنَّهُمْ يُرْحَمُونَ . طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ ، لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اللهَ . طُوبَى لِصَانِعِي السَّلاَمِ ، لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْنَاءَ اللهِ يُدْعَوْنَ .
طُوبَى  لِلْمَطْرُودِينَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبِرِّ، لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ " ( متى 5 : 3 – 10 ) . ابوابٌ ثمانية تنقل الانسان وتدخله الى ملكوت المسيح ، ملكوت السماوات . ويستطيع اي انسان ٍ ان يدخل تلك المدينة من أي باب ٍ من تلك الابواب وهناك يتجول فيها ويعيش في رفقة ملكها وربها يسوع المسيح . التطويبات حالة قلب لا تتحقق ُ نتيجة ظروف خارجية تحيط بنا . التطويبات تنبع ُ من الداخل وتنتشر في النفس وتشع الى الخارج وهي في متناول يد الجميع ، الصغير مثل الكبير ، الغني ايضا ً والفقير ، هي للمساكين بالروح وللحزانى والودعاء والعطاش والرحماء وانقياء القلب . هي لصانعي السلام والمطرودين من اجل البر ، هي لكل من يعترف بسيادة المسيح . ليس عليك ان تجاهد وتعرق وتكافح وتصارع وتحارب لتحصل عليها . لا تعتمد على نفسك وقوة ذراعيك واعمالك الصالحة وفضائلك َ وتقواك ، هي نعمة ٌ من الله ، النعمة تحصل عليها بالايمان  ، تنالها فضلا ً منه . الله لم يضع شروطا ً ولم يرسم نموذجا ً . الله لا ينظر الى خارجك ، الله يرى داخلك ، يرى قلبك ونفسك . ماذا تستطيع ان تفعل لتكون وديعا ً رحيما ً نقي القلب ، ماذا تفعل ؟ هذه حالة قلب وحالة القلب ليست نتاج عمل خارجي بل نبع ٌ داخلي والنبع الداخلي ينتج ويتفجر من قوة ِ وطاقة ِ الروح القدس . حين يحل المسيح فيك ، حين يسكن الروح القدس قلبك يتفجر ينبوع .  وكل التطويبات هي ثمار الروح القدس كما ذكرها بولس الرسول : " وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: مَحَبَّةٌ فَرَحٌ سَلاَمٌ ، طُولُ أَنَاةٍ لُطْفٌ صَلاَحٌ ، إِيمَانٌ وَدَاعَةٌ تَعَفُّفٌ. " ( غلاطية 5 : 22 ، 23 ) . هذه جميعها تُدخلك الى ملكوت السماوات ، ملكوت الله . افتح قلبك للمسيح يدخل اليك . افتح قلبك للروح القدس يسكن فيك .


----------



## fauzi (9 أغسطس 2011)

389 - بعد ان سمعت حواء فحيح كلمات الحية عن الشجرة المحرمة ، التفتت اليها وكأنه تراها لاول مرة ، رأت الشجرة جيدة ً للأكل وانها بهجة ً للعيون وان الشجرة شهية ً للنظر . كانت تراها كل يوم ولا تلفت نظرها هكذا . كانت تمر عليها في ذهابها وعودتها ولم تخطف نظرها كما خطفت نظرها الآن . الاشجار المحملة بالثمار الشهية تملأ الجنة . اشجار ٌ اجمل وثمار ٌ اشهى ، لكنها في تلك اللحظة زاغ نظرها وانخدع قلبها ورأت الشجرة َ جيدة ً ، بهجة ، شهية ، ومدت يدها واخذت من ثمرها واكلت واعطت آدم ايضا ً معها فأكل ، وما ان دخلت الثمرة جوفيهما حتى لوثتهما ولوثت كل ذريتهما حتى اليوم وتلا ذلك عقاب الله لهما ، حل ّ بهما وبكل انسان ٍ بعدهما عقاب الله . سقط آدم وحواء وسقط الانسان معهما وتوالى سقوط الانسان ، انتقل الموت من جيل الى جيل ، طارد الموت الانسان على مدى الايام . وحل ّ ملء الزمان وارسل الله ابنه ليفدي العالم ويخلّص البشرية . جاء المسيح وحمل الخطية على كتفيه على الصليب ودُفن الموت في القبر وقام من الموت وبنى بموته وقيامته جسرا ً من المصالحة ِ بين الارض والسماء " لأَنَّهُ كَمَا بِمَعْصِيَةِ الإِنْسَانِ الْوَاحِدِ جُعِلَ الْكَثِيرُونَ خُطَاةً ، هكَذَا أَيْضًا بِإِطَاعَةِ الْوَاحِدِ سَيُجْعَلُ الْكَثِيرُونَ أَبْرَارًا " ( رومية 5 : 19 ) . يتصور البعض ان العالم يعيش ازمات ٍ اقتصادية واجتماعية وخلقية ويوعزون الشر في العالم الى اسباب ٍ متعددة وامراض ٍ تصيب المجتمع . العالم بعد سقوط آدم أصابته اللعنة وحل به العقاب ونزل ساحته االموت ، والازمات الخلقية التي تتوالى عليه نتيجة السقوط وليست امراضا ً في المجتمع ، ولم ينصلح حال الانسان والعالم بالاصلاحات والمسكنات البشرية . كما سقط الانسان مع آدم عليه ان يقوم ويعود الى ما كان عليه قبل السقوط ، ولن يستطيع احد ان يقيم الانسان ويعيده الى ما كان عليه الا بالمسيح ، فاذا ما رجع الى نفسه وعاد الى وعيه واطاع َ وندم وتاب َ، تغير ، وتغيير الانسان تغيير ٌ للعالم وعودة ٌ بارض الشقاء لتُصبح جنة عدن . القتل والسرقة والزنا والحروب والصراعات ليست امراضا ً تُشفى ، هي خطايا ونحن لا نُشفى من الخطية ، نحن نندم عنها ونتوب " قَدْ كَمَلَ الزَّمَانُ وَاقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ اللهِ ، فَتُوبُوا وَآمِنُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ " ( مرقس 1 : 15 ) . " آمِنْ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَتَخْلُصَ "  من آمن به ولو مات فسيحيا ، كما بآدم صرت خاطئا ً بالمسيح تكون بارا ً .


----------



## fauzi (10 أغسطس 2011)

390 - حين نقترب من حضرة الله نقترب منه ببهجة ٍ وفرحة ٍ وسعادة ، نلتقي به بوجه ٍ صبوح وبملامح مستريحة وابتسامة ٍ كبيرة متسعة . الله فرحنا والاقتراب منه بهجتنا والتعبد له يكون بفرح ٍ وبهجة . يقول داود النبي : " اِهْتِفِي لِلرَّبِّ يَا كُلَّ الأَرْضِ . اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِفَرَحٍ " ( مزمور 100 : 1 ، 2 ) . كيف نجلس امام الله عابسين ، كيف ندخل بيته مكتئبين ؟ الحزن والعبوس والاكتئاب لا مكان لها حين نلتقي بالهنا . إن كان الله يوصينا ً بأن نكون  دائما فرحين فبالأَولى في رفقته ِ ، حين ندخل ُ اليه يغمر ُ الفرح قلوبنا ويملأ داخلنا فتشع قلوبنا بهجة ونخدمه بفرح حين نخدمه بقلوب ٍ فرحانة وأيادي ٍ  نشطة نحصد الابتهاج ، تمتلأ افواهنا ضحكا ً والسنتنا ترنما ً . " عَظَّمَ الرَّبُّ الْعَمَلَ مَعَنَا، وَصِرْنَا فَرِحِينَ " ( مزمور 126 : 3 ) . حتى لو كان العمل مرهقا ً ، حتى ولو كانت الضغوط حولنا كثيرة مؤلمة ف " الَّذِينَ يَزْرَعُونَ بِالدُّمُوعِ يَحْصُدُونَ بِالابْتِهَاجِ " . "الذَّاهِبُ ذَهَابًا بِالْبُكَاءِ ...... مَجِيئًا يَجِيءُ بِالتَّرَنُّمِ حَامِلاً حُزَمَهُ " الفرحة ليست من الحصاد فقط  بل من صاحب الحصاد . اذا كنت تخدم الرب كأن تؤدي واجبا ً ثقيلا ً فأنت لست ابنا ً له بل عبد . الابن يسعد بالعمل والخدمة في كرم الاب ، العبد يعمل واجبه بضيق ٍ وتذمر ، والله لا يطلبُ عبيدا ً أو أُجراء للعمل معه ، الله يدعو ابنائه ُ للعمل . الملائكة تخدم ُ الله بالتسابيح والترنم ونحن ُ كذلك نخدمه ُ بفرح . زفرة ُ ملل ، كلمة ُ شكوى ، ركلة ُ ضيق تعبّر عن قلب ٍ متذمّر ٍ ثائر . الله ينظر ُ الى القلب ، العمل للرب ليس للناس القلب الفرحان يعمل حسنا ً . الطاعة ُ بسبب خوف ٍ من عقاب أو رغبة ٍ في ثواب لا تحسبُ طاعة . الطاعة الحسنة هي الطاعة من قلب ٍ محب ٍ راض ٍ يعمل ُ في فرح . البهجة ُ تقّوي الجسد وتزيد ُ العزيمة وتصل ُ بنا الى قمة النجاح . مهما جُرحت أيدينا في عمل الرب ، مهما سال عرقنا وامتزج بدمائنا فنحن ُ نعمل ُ لمن نحبه ، نعمل ُ لله ، نعمل لمن احبنا ومات لأجلنا  " اعْلَمُوا أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوَ اللهُ . هُوَ صَنَعَنَا ، وَلَهُ نَحْنُ شَعْبُهُ وَغَنَمُ مَرْعَاهُ . ادْخُلُوا أَبْوَابَهُ بِحَمْدٍ ، دِيَارَهُ بِالتَّسْبِيحِ. احْمَدُوهُ ، بَارِكُوا اسْمَهُ . لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ صَالِحٌ ، إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتُهُ ، وَإِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ أَمَانَتُهُ. " ( مزمور 100 : 3 – 5 ) . الوجود في حضرة الله وانت تعبده امتياز ٌ يدعو الى الفرح والبهجة . العمل مع الله ولله يكون بالتسبيح والترنم والسعادة والابتهاج . الفرح يغذي النفس ، السعادة ُ تحرك القلب ، قدّم لله عبادة ً فرِحة  ، قدّم لله أذرعا ً مبتهجة .


----------



## fauzi (11 أغسطس 2011)

391 - تواجهنا في الحياة مواقف نحتاج فيها الى يد الله تتحرك وتصنع لنا معجزة ، نقف امام المشكلة عاجزين ، صخرة ٌ قوية عاتية لا تستطيع قوانا أن تحركها ، نلف حولنا ونبحث عن نقطة ضعف ٍ لنزحزحها أو نرفعها ونعجز ونفشل وننظر الى الله ونطلب منه العون وينظر الينا ونحن نستنجد به ، الا نزال نمسك بالصخرة ونحاول ام كففنا عن المحاولة بعد ان لجئنا اليه ، هل في استنجادنا به نحن جادون وهل نثق ونؤمن ونعرف انه قادر ٌ على نجدتنا . كثيرا ً ما نطلب الله ليعيننا على موقف ٍ لكن يشوب طلبنا شك ٌ وضعف ايمان ، هذا ما حدث حين نزل المسيح من الجبل بعد ان ظهر له ايليا وموسى عند التجلي ، رأى جمعا ً من الناس يلتفون حول غلام ٍ ملقى ً على الارض يتلوى ويتمرغ  ويزبد والتلاميذ في مقدمة الجمع يحاولون مساعدة الغلام في ارتباك ٍ وحيرة وفشل محرجين وتقدم والد الفتى يقول : ان ابنه به روح ٌ نجس كثيرا ً ما يطرحه ويمزقه ويجرحه ، ثم اشتكى بان التلاميذ لم يستطيعوا ان يخرجوا الروح النجس منه حين حاولوا ذلك وطلب الرجل من المسيح ان يتحنن عليه ويعينه إن كان يستطيع ان يفعل شيئا ً ، والمسيح  يستطيع ، اخرج قبل ذلك ارواحا ً نجسة كثيرا ً وشفى واعان واقام مرضى كثيرين ، لكن الرجل وهو يطلب العون يبادله شك ٌ قال : " إِنْ كُنْتَ تَسْتَطِيعُ شَيْئًا فَتَحَنَّنْ " ( مرقس 9 : 22 ) ونظر اليه المسيح في اشفاق ، لم يعاتبه او يلمه ُ سأله " إِنْ كُنْتَ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تُؤْمِنَ . كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ " . عرف المسيح سبب المشكلة ، عدم ايمان والد الصبي ، وادرك الرجل قصد المسيح فبكى وصرخ واعترف " أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّدُ ، فَأَعِنْ عَدَمَ إِيمَانِي " . وبعد ان رأى المسيح الرجل يُلقي بثقته وايمانه ِ أمامه شفى الغلام واقامه . الله يقدر ان يرفع من امامك أثقل الصخور وأن يرفع عنك أعتى المشاكل . كم من صخور ٍ رفع وكم من عقبات ٍ أبعد وكم من مشاكل تعامل معها وحلها ، انما يعوق تقدمه ليرفع احمالك هو عدم ايمانك أو ضعف ُ ذلك الايمان ، إن كنت تستطيع ؟ طبعا ً يستطيع وانت تعرف انه يستطيع ، يستطيع ُ تماما ً إنما تركيزك على المشكلة التي تواجهك ، محاولاتك الفاشلة لحلها وحملها وحدك ، ذلك يعوق ُ تحقيق المعجزة ، الله صانع ُ معجزات ، صنع ويصنع وسوف يصنع ، سوف يصنع لك ما تحتاج من معجزات فقط آمن ، آمن به ، اعتمد عليه ، آمن به ، إن آمنت ترى مجد الله وهو يحقق طلبتك . آمن به ، إن آمنت ترى الله يشدد ايمانك ويقويه .


----------



## fauzi (12 أغسطس 2011)

392 - منذ اقدم العصور والانسان يفكر في الحياة والموت وما بعد الموت ، واستطاع العقل البشري أن يصل الى فكرة خلود الروح وعدم فنائها . تأمل فيما حوله من خلائق وكيف تبقى الحياة لا تنتهي ، كيف ينتهي ذلك كله . الحياة تبقى وتستمر ، الزرع يبقى وتدور الدائرة من البذرة الى الثمرة الى البذرة ثانية ً . ماءُ المحيطات يتبخر ، يرتفع ، يُصبح ُ سُحُبا ً ، يثقل على الهواء ويسقط ُ مطرا ً وتدور الدائرة ، فكيف لا يبقى الانسان ؟ كيف لا يستمر ؟ بعض الفلاسفة وصلوا الى خلود الروح ، الحياة التي في الروح لا تموت ، الروح لا بد ان يبقى خالدا ً لكن في أي شكل ٍ يكون ؟ هل يطير في الهواء ويجوب الافلاك ؟ هل يذهب ُ الى مكان ما ويستمر في شكل ٍ ما ؟ قدماء المصريين تصوروه يعود الى نفس الجسد ويحل فيه إن لم يفنى ويحيى الانسان ثانية ً . الاديان تؤمن بالقيامة ِ من الموت والخلود ، المسيحية تؤمن بالقيامة . أي قيامة ومتى ؟ مات لعازر ودُفن وبقي في القبر اربعة ايام ، وجاء المسيح وهرعت اليه مرثا تبكي وتقول : " يَا سَيِّدُ ، لَوْ كُنْتَ ههُنَا لَمْ يَمُتْ أَخِي ......... قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ : سَيَقُومُ أَخُوكِ " قالت " أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ ، فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ " . كانت تؤمن بالقيامة ، سيقوم لعازر وسيقوم جميع الاموات في القيامة في اليوم الاخير . لكن المسيح بادرها بالقول : " أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ . مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا ، وَكُلُّ مَنْ كَانَ حَيًّا وَآمَنَ بِي فَلَنْ يَمُوتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ " . لن يموت الى الابد ، فالقيامة كما قال المسيح ليست في اليوم الاخير ، القيامة تبدأ الآن ، الآن ، في هذه اللحظة ، في لحظة الايمان بالمسيح . الذي يؤمن بالمسيح لن يموت ، هو قائم . المسيح الحي ٌ ابدي يحيا في المؤمن ، يتحد به فيصبح ُ حيا ً أبديا ً لا يموت . القيامة ليست امرا ً مستقبليا ً ، القيامة حاضر ، القيامة الآن بالمسيح . نحن ننظر الى الله كأزلي في الماضي وابدي في المستقبل وننسى الحاضر دائما ً . الله له حاضر ، هو الحاضر ايضا ً كما هو الماضي والمستقبل . قال الله : " 	أَنَا هُوَ " . انا هو في الماضي منذ الازل وانا هو في المستقبل الى الابد وانا هو الآن في الحاضر . حين تقف ُ على شاطئ البحر أو المحيط وتنظر ُ بعيدا ً ماذا ترى ؟ ترى السماء والارض ، ترى السماءَ  عالية َ فوقك وترى الارض تحت قدميك َ لكنك تراهما عند الافق ِ يلتقيان . السماء تلتقي بالارض عند الافق ، انظر خلفك تجدهما يلتقيان وامامك ايضا ً يلتقيان . إن آمنت َ سوف تحيا الآن ، لن تموت ، إن آمنت به فلن تموت الى الأبد . القيامة ُ تبدأ من الآن بالإيمان .


----------



## fauzi (13 أغسطس 2011)

393 - أراد ناموسي ٌ أن يجرب المسيح ويحرجه فسأله سؤالا ً تصعب الاجابة عليه ، قال : " يا معلّم ماذا اعمل لارث الحياة الابدية ؟ " وبدا سؤاله منطقيا ً ، وكانت اجابة المسيح منطقية ايضا ً ، قال له : " ارجع الى الناموس ماذا يقول ؟ " وردد الرجل كلمات الناموس : " تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قدرتك ومن كل فكرك وقريبك مثل نفسك " واعجبت اجابته المسيح ، لكنه بادره بسؤال ٍ آخر أكثر صعوبة في الرد فقال : " ومن هو قريبي ؟ " نعم من هو قريبي ؟ من هو قريبه ؟ من هو قريبك ؟ ومن هو القريب ؟ سؤال ٌ ما يزال يتردد ُ حتى اليوم . الانسان بطبيعته اناني ، ذاتي  فردي يرى نفسه في المركز ، مكانه ُ تحت الاضواء ، هو مركز الدائرة . لو ركز الانسان على نفسه وانطوى على ذاته ِ وكان العالم ُ كله له لَجُن ّ عقله . لو وضعنا طفلا ً في جزيرة ٍ واغلقنا عليه كل الاتصالات يفقد عقله . كما ان الانسان ذاتي فهو ايضا ً اجتماعي لا يستطيع العيش وحده طويلا ً . الانسان الذي لا يحتاج الى احد والذي لا يحتاج اليه احد ليس انسانا ً . مركز الدائرة ليس مكانا ً لكل واحد ، مكاننا على محيط الدائرة مع الآخرين أما المركز فهو لصاحبه ، لمن هو حق ٌ به لله مصدر الكون كله . كلنا على محيط دائرة الحياة لنا مجال ٌ للعمل والتحرك ِ معا ً كل ٌ حسب موقعه ِ ، فمن هو قريبي ؟ هكذا سأل الرجل المسيح وقص عليه المسيح قصة السامري : رجل مسافر  وقع بين لصوص سرقوه وجرحوه وتركوه بين حيّ وميت مر به كاهن ٌ اسرع بالابتعاد ولاوي ٌ هرب خوفا ً أيضا ً ، وجاء السامري ، سامري غريب الجنس عالجه وحمله على دابته ووضعه في فندق ٍ ليُعتنى به . وسأله المسيح فمن هو قريب الرجل ؟ " فقال الذي صنع معه الرحمة ". كلنا اقرباء برغم الجنس والدين واللون ، كلنا في نظر الله اقارب وكل قريب ٍ قريبٌ من قريبه . كل قريب ٍ مسؤول ٌ بالكامل عن قريب . قد لا يكون القريب جارك وقد لا يكون احد افراد اسرتك ، قد لا يكون زميل عملك او دراستك وقد لا يكون مواطنا ً لك ، لكن المسيح يعلّمنا أن نحب القريب ، هذا القريب كالنفس . تُحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ونفسك وقدرتك وفكرك وتحب قريبك َ كنفسك . هكذا قال المسيح واوصى وعلّم . وعدوك ايضا ً يرى المسيح ان محبتك له تحوله قريبا ً لك . قال : " أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ . بَارِكُوالاَعِنِيكُمْ . أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ " فالله " يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ " ويُمطر عليك وعلى عدوك وعلى الجميع .


----------



## rimonda (13 أغسطس 2011)

آمين يا رب اجعلنا نعرف المحبة الحقيقية لكل الناس 
سامحنا يا رب وارحمنا
شكرا أخ فوزي على كل ما تكتب الله يبارك خدمتك الرائعة​


----------



## fauzi (14 أغسطس 2011)

rimonda قال:


> آمين يا رب اجعلنا نعرف المحبة الحقيقية لكل الناس
> سامحنا يا رب وارحمنا
> شكرا أخ فوزي على كل ما تكتب الله يبارك خدمتك الرائعة​


*شكرا rimonda
الرب يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## fauzi (14 أغسطس 2011)

394 - كثيرا ً ما نندفع في احكامنا على الآخرين وندينهم بشدة ٍ وعنف . نُصدر ُ احكامنا بسرعة مدفوعين بافعال ٍ لهم أو اقوال ٍ صدرت عنهم وقد يكون الفعل او القول صوابا ً أو خطأ فوجوه الحق متعددة وما تراه فعلا ً مشينا ً قد لا يكون كذلك وما تعتبره قولا ً خاطئا ً قد يكون صحيحا ً . الحكيم من لا يتسرع في دينونة الآخرين . تمهل ، أجّل الحكم ، اصبر . الحكم السريع والدينونة المتعجلة قد تجر خلفها ندما ً حين لا ينفع ندم . قال المسيح : " لاَ تَدِينُوا لِكَيْ لاَ تُدَانُوا ، لأَنَّكُمْ بِالدَّيْنُونَةِ الَّتِي بِهَا تَدِينُونَ تُدَانُونَ ، وَبِالْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ يُكَالُ لَكُمْ ." بنفس الدينونة وبنفس الكيل ، نحن نُقاس بنفس المقياس الذي به نقيس الآخرين ، بالمقياس نفسه ونحن نُكال بنفس الكيل الذي به  نكيل الآخرين ، نفس المكيال . حين تشرّع سهم نقدك وحكمك و دينونتك للآخر ، احذر وتمهل فهذا السهم قد يدور في الفضاء ويعود اليك . ليس دائما ً لكن غالبا ً وانما الله هو الذي يدين بالحق وينذرك . لا تدن لئلا تُدان " لِمَاذَا تَنْظُرُ الْقَذَى الَّذِي فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ ، وَأَمَّا الْخَشَبَةُ الَّتِي فِي عَيْنِكَ فَلاَ تَفْطَنُ لَهَا ؟ " كيف تعرض عليه ان تُخرج القذى من عينه وفي عينك انت خشبة كبيرة تعوق الرؤيا وتجعلك لا تُبصر جيدا ً " أَخْرِجْ أَوَّلاً الْخَشَبَةَ مِنْ عَيْنِكَ " لترى جيدا ً وتستطيع ان تخرج القذى من عين أخيك . إذا احسنت على غيرك احسن الغير الحكم عليك . اذا اسأت الحكم على غيرك اساء الغير الحكم عليك . إن اردت ان تكون منصفا ً في احكامك لا تتعدى ، تمهل وادرس وفكر . لا يمكن ان تعرف الحق من فعلة ٍ واحدة  او مقولة ٍ عابرة . انتظر قد تحتاج الى ايام أو الى شهور لترى الحق خصوصا ً اذا كان مثل القذى ، صغيرا ً دقيقا ً غير ظاهر  الملامح وخصوصا ً اذا كانت تعوق رؤيتك خشبة . وقد لايعبّر المظهر عن الجوهر . المظاهر دائما ًَ تخدع وتُخفي الحقيقة . لتعرف الآخرين جيدا ً انتظر حتى ترى   ثِمَارِهِمْ  والإثمار يحتاج الى وقت " مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ " . لتعرف الشخص جيدا ً انتظر حتى ترى ثماره . انظر في مرآة  نور الله وافحص نفسك ثم انظر الى اخيك قبل ان تدينه . انظر اليه خلال محبة المسيح التي في قلبك يصدق حكمك وتنجو من دينونة الغير .


----------



## fauzi (15 أغسطس 2011)

395 - الناس تعيش في خوف ٍ من الجوع ، في افريقيا يموت الالوف جوعا ً وقد يزحف الجوع من افريقيا وينتقل بين  باقي القارات يحصد ضحاياه ، ويعمل العلماء والباحثون بكل جهد ٍ وبلا كلل ٍ يبحثون عن بدائل للطعام ، يريدون الحصول على غذاء ٍ من ضوء الشمس أو الهواء أو رمل الصحراء ، ويتمادون في ابحاثهم فيسعون  للسفر الى كواكب اخرى بحثا ً عن الطعام . ويأتي الينا نحن المؤمنين الصوت الهادئ  الرقيق يقول : لا تهتموا " 
فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا قَائِلِينَ : مَاذَا نَأْكُلُ ؟ أَوْ مَاذَا نَشْرَبُ ؟ أَوْ مَاذَا نَلْبَسُ ؟ فَإِنَّ هذِهِ كُلَّهَا تَطْلُبُهَا الأُمَمُ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى هذِهِ كُلِّهَا " . الآب السماوي لا يدع اولاده يجوعون ، أي أب ٍ يترك ابنه جائعا ً . المسيح لم يعطي الطعام الجسدي اهمية واظهر اهمية الغذاء الروحي لكنه لم يهمله ، حين جاعت الجموع وكادت تخور لم يصرفهم ليأكلوا بل قدم لهم خبزا ً وسمكا ً كثيرا ً فأكلوا وشبعوا وفاض منه . الله غني ٌ وغناه لا ينضب كغنى العالم الذي يفسده السوس والصدأ . خزائنه ملآنة خيرات ، خيرات ٌ تكفيك وتكفيني وتكفي الجميع حتى طيور السماء ، جتى طيور السماء يقوتها يوما ً بيوم ، وجبة ً بوجبة ، لا يتركها جائعا ً ، لذلك يدعونا المسيح ان لا نهتم بالطعام الجسدي فهذا مكفول ٌ لنا وموفور . حين جائه الشيطان وهو جائع ٌ واغراه بأن يقول كلمة ً فيحوّل الحجارة خبزا قال له المسيح : " مَكْتُوبٌ : لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ ، بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِ اللهِ ." ويوجهنا لأن نرفع انظارنا اليه ونطلب اولا ملكوت الله وبره . قال : " اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ وَبِرَّهُ ، وَهذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ  فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَدِ ، لأَنَّ الْغَدَ يَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِنَفْسِهِ. يَكْفِي الْيَوْمَ شَرُّهُ " . المسيح لا يدعوا الى التواكلية السلبية ، المسيح يوجهنا لاولويات حياتنا . الطعام والشراب مطلب ٌ بسيط وحصولنا عليهما مضمون ٌ لأنه في يد الرب . اولا ً ملكوت الله ، اولا ً مجد الله ، اولا ً السعي لخدمة الله ، وأي خادم ٍ لله يموت ُ جوعا ً . حين تهتم بشؤون الله يهتم الله بشؤونك . حين تعمل في كرم الله يكفل الله لك معيشتك ومعيشة اولادك . ركز نظرك على الله لا تتشتت ، لا تشتت نظرك بينه وبين البحث عن الطعام . وجه عينيك الى مكان ٍ واحد ، وجه عينيك نحو الرب الهك ، لا تتلفت حولك لا تنظر الى الأرض ، لا تحول نظرك عنه ، احتياجاتك جميعها لديه ، محفوظة ٌ لديه ، لا تخشى الغد ، الغد له .


----------



## fauzi (16 أغسطس 2011)

396 - في وسط الليل في الظلام والبرد جلس الرعاة حول النار يستدفئون وفجأة وقف بهم ملاك الرب واعلن لهم مولد المسيح المخلّص المنتظر وظهر جمهور ٌ من الجند السماوي يسبحون الله ويقولون : " وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ السَّلاَمُ" . على الارض السلام ، حل اليوم بالارض سلام ، كل السلام ، وسط الحروب سلام ، وسط الحقد سلام ، وسط المنازعات سلام ، وسط الاضطهاد سلام ، وسط العبودية سلام ، حل بالارض سلام . على الارض السلام ، كان الرومان يحتلون الارض ويعيثون بها فسادا ً . على الارض السلام ، كان الاقوياء يظلمون الضعفاء ويستعبدونهم . كيف يكون السلام والسيوف تقطع الرقاب وتمزق الاجساد ؟. كيف يكون السلام والحقد الاسود يمزق القلوب  ويحرق النفوس ؟ السلام الذي جاء ليس سلاما ً يوقف الحروب ويكسّر السيوف والحراب . السلام الذي جاء ليس سلاما ً يوقف النزاع ويجمّد الصراع . السلام الذي جاء ، جاء شخصا ً ، جاء شخصا ً يحلُّ في القلوب والحياة ويعيش ُ في الانسان فيعيد ُ تشكيله وخليقته ويصنعه من جديد فيحيا السلام وسط صراع الجيوش ، وسط ضربات السيوف وطلقات البنادق . ويحيا السلام وسط الظلم والاضطهاد ، وسط العنف والارهاب . سلام أمير السلام ، سلام رب السلام ، سلام ٌ ابديٌٍ دائم ، سلامٌ يفوق كل عقل  ، سلام ٌ يحفظ القلب ، سلام ٌ يرطب الفكر " لأَنَّهُ هُوَ سَلاَمُنَا " المسيح هو سلامنا . المسيح انهى كل عداوة ٍ وابطل كل شر .  على الارض السلام  " لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ. " . على الارض السلام  .  جاء المسيح وحل بالارض السلام . لن تتوقف الحروب ، لن تنتهي ، جاء المسيح وحل بالقلب السلام . لن يتوقف الالم ، لن ينتهي لكن المسيح السلام سيجعل الناس وسط الحروب في سلام . لكن المسيح السلام سيجعل القلب وسط الآلام في سلام . سلام ٍ ينبع من الداخل لا ينتج عن ظروف واحداث خارجية ، سلام ٍ يعلو فوق كل الحروب ويسمو فوق كل الآلام . هل حصلت على هذا السلام ؟ السلام الذي يفوق كل عقل ؟ السلام جاء ، حل بالارض ، على الارض حولك سلام ، تمتع به فهو متاح ٌ لك . لا تتلفت حولك في خوف ، تمسك به فهو في متناولك لا تخف ، لا ترتجف ، لا تتردد فقد حل بالارض السلام .


----------



## fauzi (17 أغسطس 2011)

397 - في وسط الليل في الظلام والبرد جلس الرعاة حول النار يستدفئون ، فجأة وقف بهم ملاك الرب واعلن لهم مولد المسيح المخلّص المنتظر وظهر جمهور ٍ من الجند السماوي يسبحون الله ويقولون : " وَبِالنَّاسِ الْمَسَرَّةُ " بالناس المسرة ، مسرة ، فرح ، بهجة ، سعادة ، تهليل وتسبيح ، مسرة . المسرة تحيي النفس ، المسرة ترطب القلب ، المسرة تُبهج الروح . مولد ُ طفل يجلب المسرة . الطفل ُ حين يولد يبكي والناس حوله يضحكون . صراخ الطفل الوليد يُفرح وُيسعد ويُبهج الأم والاهل والاصدقاء . للاهل بمولد الطفل مسرة ، للناس جميعا ً بمولد المسيح مسرة . مسرة لأن الله افتقد شعبه ، الله أحب وجاء الينا . مسرة لأن الحكم بالموت قد رُفع ، لم نعد تحت حكم الموت . بمولد المسيح صار لنا الحق في ان نتحرر من عبودية الشر . بمولد المسيح تبررنا من كل جريمة وتطهرنا من كل لعنة . الآن لنا الحق في ان نفرح ونُسَر فقد تم سداد الدين . الآن لنا الحق في ان نبتهج ونسعد فقد تم كسر ُ قيدنا . جاء المسيح وحمل عنا كل خطايانا وصعد بها الى الصليب وخلّصنا منها ونفّذ عنا في نفسه حكم الموت . مات لأجلنا . لهذا نُسر ، بالناس المسرة ، مسرة ُ الاحرار ، مسرة ُ الابرار ، لهذا نفرح فالانسان الحر يفرح فرحة حرية لا تعادلها فرحة ، وهذا الفرح فرح ٌ دائم لا ينتهي ، كل مسرات العالم تنتهي . مسرة العالم قصيرة العمر تنتهي وتخمد بانتهاء النشوة ، مسرة ُ المسيح ابدية لا تنتهي فهو الله المسرة الابدي الدائم . بهجة ُ وجود المسيح فينا ، بهجة ُ مولد المسيح داخلنا ليس كأي بهجة ، هي بهجة ٌ داخلية ، ينبوع ٌ لا ينضب يفيض ُ ويفيض ُ ويفيض لأن مصدره هو المسيح فرحنا ، بهجتنا ، مسرتنا وسعادتنا . وسط النيران المحرقة الأتون كان الفتية سعداء بصحبة ابن الله . وسط جب الاسود ، الانياب المتوحشة كان دانيال راقدا ً في سلام . في اعماق السجن المظلم كان بولس وبرنابا يسبّحان الله ويتهللان . تحت ثقل السلاسل وحيدا ً في سجنه ِ كان بطرس ينام ُ نوما ً هادئا ً . بالناس المسرة ، هكذا كانت الانشودة بالناس المسرة . بالناس المسرة هكذا كانت البشارة  بالناس المسرة . لك المسرة إن كان لك المسيح . مجيئه لك مسرة ، حلوله ُ فيك مسرة .


----------



## fauzi (19 أغسطس 2011)

398 - يصور الكتاب المقدس حياة المسيحي في هذا العالم بالسباق ، سباق ٍ كبير . والمؤمن في حياته على الارض يشارك في سباق مصيري هام ٍ عظيم . ويسميه كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين بالجهاد " الْجِهَادِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَنَا " وفي السباق الكل يجري كل ما حولك ومن حولك يدفعك الى الجري ، لا توقف ، إن توقفت تدوسك الاقدام التي تجري خلفك . لا تباطؤ ، إن تباطئت تراجعت َ وتأخرت وتخطاك الآخرون . لا خروج من السباق ، لا سبيل َ للخروج ، الطريق يسير الى الامام فقط . ويقول الوحي المقدس "  لِنَطْرَحْ كُلَّ ثِقْل، وَالْخَطِيَّةَ الْمُحِيطَةَ بِنَا بِسُهُولَةٍ " . في السباق لا يتثقل الانسان بشيء ، لا يحمل جواهره ُ وحليه ُ وثروته وامواله . هذه تعوق ُ سرعتنا ، لا نحملها معنا . المتسابق يلبس ملابس خفيفة ، المتسابق يلقي عنه اثقاله واحماله ، المتسابق يلقي عنه حتى ملابسه ، وما حولنا من خطية ٍ تُغري ، تُبعد النظر عن الطريق والهدف ، تعطّل . المتسابق لا يلتفت حوله ، لا يتوه ُ بصره يمنة ويسرة ، الهدف امامه فقط ، ونحن في سباقنا تُحيط بنا الخطايا التي تُمسك  بملابسنا وتعوق ُ تقدمنا ، لا بد ان ننفضها عنا ، نلقيها بعيدا ً الى اقصى ما تصل اليه  ايدينا . سوف تحاول ان ترتمي تحت اقدامنا لنعثر ونسقط وتدوسنا الاقدام ، لكن الله وضع لنا اسلوبا ً  نتخلص منها بسهولة ، قال : " إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ." . ازفر خطاياك ، اخرجها  من قلبك ، اعترف بها جميعها لربك ، تتخفف منها وتنطلق في السباق خفيفا ً ، نشطا ً ، قويا ً ، مثابرا ً للوصول . ويوصينا الكتاب المقدس " بِالصَّبْرِ فِي الْجِهَادِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَنَا "، الصبر في السباق . قد يطول السباق ، قد تتقطع الانفاس ، قد تُرهق العضلات ، لكن السباق لا بد ان يستمر ولن يساعدنا على الاستمرار الا الصبر ، الصبر الذي نراه في مثال الرب يسوع المسيح الذي جرى سباقنا هذا قبلنا . يقول الرسول بولس : " نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَانِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ يَسُوعَ ، الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِ السُّرُورِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَهُ ، احْتَمَلَ الصَّلِيبَ مُسْتَهِينًا بِالْخِزْيِ ، فَجَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ عَرْشِ اللهِ. "  حيث نهاية السباق . كما صبر المسيح ، كما احتمل المسيح ، كما جاهد المسيح ، نصبر ونحتمل ونجاهد . جاهد في السباق ناظرا ً الى المسيح الذي يجري امامك ، بهذا تصل الى النهاية وتحصل على الاكليل .


----------



## fauzi (20 أغسطس 2011)

399 - كان شاول ( بولس ) يضطهد الكنيسة ويقتل التلاميذ ويهدد المؤمنين ، وفي الطريق الى دمشق ابرق نور الرب عليه واسقطه على الارض بقوة وسمع صوتا ً قويا ً يعنفه ويؤنبه ويضربه كسياط ٍ ، يقول : شَاوُل ُ، شَاوُلُ ! لِمَاذَا تَضْطَهِدُنِي ؟ " . لم يرى احد وسط النور لكن الصوت افزعه فقال في خوف : " مَنْ أَنْتَ يَا سَيِّدُ؟ " وقال الصوت وكان صوت الرب : " أَنَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي أَنْتَ تَضْطَهِدُهُ." وارشده الى ان يدخل المدينة . طلب الرب من حنانيا ان يذهب ليساعد شاول ، وتردد حنانيا فهو يعرف كم من شرور ٍ فعل شاول لكن الرب قال له ان يذهب اليه فهو يصلي ، وان الله قد اختاره ليكون اناء ً مختارا ً وسوف يريه كم ينبغي ان يتألم من اجل اسمه ، وبدأت آلام بولس من ذلك الحين . عاش بولس الرسول حياة آلام ٍ لا مثيل لها ، رفضه التلاميذ ، لم يقبلوه في بداية اعلان توبته ، عاش متقشفا ً في البرية ، في كل مكان ٍ ذهب اليه واجه مقاومة ، هاجموه واتهموه وامسكوه وضربوه . رجموه وقيدوه واحضروه امام الحكام والولاة ليحاكموه وليسخروا منه . سجنوه ونقلوه مقيد اليدين والرجلين بين المدن والبلاد ومحاط ٌ بالجند والحرس . حياته كانت سلسلة من التعب والعذاب  والمعاناة مما حوله ومن حوله ، وفي رحلة شاقة قاسية الى رومية اخذوه مع اسرى آخرين الى سفينة ٍ في البحر ، وهاج البحر وصخب وعلا الموج وصدم السفينة ، عاشوا اياما ً كثيرة معذبين . ونتسائل لماذا يا رب هذا الذي تسمح به يحدث لخدامك المخلصين الامناء ؟ لماذا يا رب تتراكم الشدائد هذه حول بولس عبدك ؟ لماذا كل هذا التعب ؟ أليس هو خادمك ؟ ألا تسهّل له طريق الخدمة ؟ ألا تُرسل له وسط البحر نجدة ؟ حين كان التلاميذ معذبين في البحر أتيت اليهم ماشيا ً على الماء وانقذتهم . ألا ترسل ملاكا ً من السماء يمد يده ويختطف بولس من وسط العاصفة ويرفعه ؟ يرفعه الى السماء وسط كل هؤلاء الشهود ؟ لو فعلت ذلك لآمنوا جميعهم بك . لكن الله لم يفعل ذلك . كانت حياة بولس مثالا ً للمسيحي الذي يتألم ، تألم لأجل اسم المسيح ، وحين صلى طالبا ً ان يرفع الرب عنه الشوكة التي في الجسد  ، لم يرفعها بل وهبه نعمة ً فوق الألم وقال له : " تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي " . عاش بولس كما قال : " فِي صَبْرٍ كَثِيرٍ، فِي شَدَائِد َ، فِي ضَرُورَاتٍ ، فِي ضِيقَاتٍ ، فِي ضَرَبَاتٍ ، فِي سُجُونٍ ، فِي اضْطِرَابَاتٍ ، فِي أَتْعَابٍ ، فِي أَسْهَارٍ، فِي أَصْوَامٍ " . حين تواجه الما ً انظر الى حيث يأتي العون . حين تهاجمك شوكة اغترف من النعمة التي عنده .


----------



## fauzi (22 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا ً rimonda لتقييمك الموضوع
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (22 أغسطس 2011)

400 - في جلسة ٍ خاصة مع تلاميذه سألهم : " مَنْ يَقُولُ النَّاسُ إِنِّي أَنَا ؟ "  سؤال ٌ مباشر ٌ صريح . قالوا : قوم يقولون انك يوحنا المعمدان وقوم ٌ غيرهم يقولون ايليا وآخرون يقولون إرميا أو واحد ٌ من الانبياء . ثم وجه اليهم سؤالا ً أكثر صراحة ًومباشرة : " وَأَنْتُمْ ، مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا ؟ " صمت بعضهم واحتار بعضهم واجاب بطرس " «أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ " . كان بطرس قريبا ً منه ، دائما ً في رفقته وصحبته ، عرفه جيدا ً . وانت من تقول ، من تقول انه هو ؟ من هو المسيح لك ؟ يقول بولس الرسول في رسالته الى اهل كولوسي 1 : 15 ، 16 " هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ. فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ : مَا في السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى " هو اعلان الله ، هو خبر الله . هل هو جزء ٌ من الخليقة ؟ هل هو بكر الخليقة أي اول الخليقة ؟ بداية الخليقة ؟ أم هو رأس الخليقة ؟ أم مصدر الخليقة ؟ هل هو الرأس والمصدر لكل خليقة ؟ هو الله ، هو شخص الله ، صورة الله غير المنظور "  فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيًّا " ( كولوسي 2 : 9 ) المسيح " بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ " رأسها ورئيسها ومصدرها " فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ " خُلق الكل به ، به وله قد خُلق  "  الَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ " . هو صاحب تصميم الخلق ، هو صاحب تنفيذ الخلق ، لمجده تم كل الخلق . هو البداية قبل كل شيء ٍ هو كائن وهو النهاية ليس بعده كائن . هو الخالق ، هو الاصل ، هو الرأس ، هو المصدر ، هو المصمم ، هو المنفّذ ، وهو الفادي ، هو " الَّذِي أَنْقَذَنَا مِنْ سُلْطَانِ الظُّلْمَةِ ، وَنَقَلَنَا إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ ابْنِ مَحَبَّتِهِ " ( كولوسي 1 : 13 ) ، " الَّذِي فِيهِ لَنَا الْفِدَاءُ بِدَمِهِ ، غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا " ( افسس 1 : 7 ) . انقذنا من سلطان الظلمة ونقلنا الى سلطان النور ، حولنا من ابناء الظلمة الى ابناء النور . الخالق اعاد خلقنا كأبناء نور ، لهذا " أَهَّلَنَا لِشَرِكَةِ مِيرَاثِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ فِي النُّورِ " ( كولوسي 1 : 12 ) هو النور ميراثنا ايضا ، خلق آدم بنسمة فيه وشوه آدم نفسه وسقط وأخطأ وهوى وجاء المسيح الخالق ، جاء الى العالم فاديا ً ليعيد خلق آدم من جديد . حمل على جسده آدم القديم على الصليب ، مات به ودُفن معه في القبر ، وقام آدم الجديد ليُصبح كل شيء جديد ويهب الابدية للانسان مرة ً اخرى . هذا هو المسيح الخالق الفادي . خلق الانسان ثم اعاد خلقه . هل تعرفه هكذا ؟ هل تريد ان تعرفه هكذا ؟ هل تريد ؟ إن أردت تقدر ، اقبله واعرفه . اعترف به وقل : انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي .


----------



## fauzi (24 أغسطس 2011)

401 - كان شعب الله يعبرون الصحراء ، كانت الشمس حامية حارقة والجفاف يحيط بهم ، احترقت امعائهم عطشا ً ، كانوا عطشى ولم يكن هناك ماء ليشرب الشعب . تذمروا ، صرخوا ، خاصموا موسى ، هاجوا وقالوا : أعطونا ماءً لنشرب . وتدخل الله ووفر لهم الماء ، قال لموسى : هَا أَنَا أَقِفُ أَمَامَكَ هُنَاكَ عَلَى الصَّخْرَةِ فِي حُورِيبَ ، فَتَضْرِبُ الصَّخْرَةَ فَيَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا مَاءٌ لِيَشْرَبَ الشَّعْبُ " ( خروج 17 : 6 ) . وضرب موسى الصخرة بعصاه ، وتفجرت الصخرة ، انفتح قلبها وجرى من الصخرة ماء وسط الصحراء . وفي عز النهار تحت اشعة الشمس الحارقة في قمة الجفاف أحست السامرية بالعطش وجائت تستقي ، جائت لتملأ جرتها من الماس الذي تحتويه بئر يعقوب ، وكان المسيح جالسا ً على البئر ، رأى عطش المرأة ، أحس بجفافها وحاجتها للماء . الماء الذي جائت اليه ليس فيه ارتواء ، لديه هو الماء الذي يروي كل عطش ، قال لها : "  مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ أَنَا فَلَنْ يَعْطَشَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ  ، بَلِ الْمَاءُ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ يَصِيرُ فِيهِ يَنْبُوعَ مَاءٍ يَنْبَعُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ. " ( يوحنا 4 : 14 ) . الماء الذي يعطيه المسيح ماء أبدي الارتواء من يشرب منه لا يعطش أبدا ً ، وكما فجر الله الصخرة فاعطت ماء ً وسط الصحراء هكذا المسيح ينبوع ماء لنا وسط العالم ونسمع نداء : " أَيُّهَا الْعِطَاشُ جَمِيعًا هَلُمُّوا إِلَى الْمِيَاهِ ، وَالَّذِي لَيْسَ لَهُ فِضَّةٌ تَعَالَوْا اشْتَرُوا وَكُلُوا. هَلُمُّوا اشْتَرُوا بِلاَ فِضَّةٍ وَبِلاَ ثَمَنٍ خَمْرًا وَلَبَنًا." ( اشعياء 55 : 1 ) . أرضنا يابسة ، أرضنا بلا ماء لن تروينا مياه العالم جميعها نحتاج الى مياه ٍ مروية ، والماء الحي الينبوع الذي لا ينضب ، المياه التي تحول الصحراء الى بستان يعرضها الله علينا مجانا ً ، بلا فضة ، بلا ثمن ، مياه ٌ لا تقدّر بفضة ولا تقدّر بثمن . لن نجد ذلك الماء الا عنده . قال المسيح للمرأة : " لَوْ كُنْتِ تَعْلَمِينَ عَطِيَّةَ اللهِ ، وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَقُولُ لَكِ أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ ، لَطَلَبْتِ أَنْتِ مِنْهُ فَأَعْطَاكِ مَاءً حَيًّا." . لو كنت تعلم لطلبت منه فيعطيك ماء ً حيا ً .  الله يوفر لك الماء الحي . الله يجعلك تفيض ، يغنيك ، سواقي الله ملآنة ٌ ماء ً . قل مع داود النبي : " يَا اَللهُ ، إِلهِي أَنْتَ. إِلَيْكَ أُبَكِّرُ. عَطِشَتْ إِلَيْكَ نَفْسِي ، يَشْتَاقُ إِلَيْكَ جَسَدِي فِي أَرْضٍ نَاشِفَةٍ وَيَابِسَةٍ بِلاَ مَاءٍ " ( مزمور 63 : 1 ) اليك يا رب آتي ، تعال اليه ، اطلب منه ارتواء ً لنفسك وماء ً لجسدك وشبع ٍ لروحك ، سوف يوفر بوجوده فيك نبع ماء ٍ حي ، تفيض فيك أنهار ُ ماء ٍ حي فترتوي ، يجري الماء فيك فيرويك ثم تروي الآخرين حولك . النبع فياض ، النهر ُ مملوء ٌ بالماء . الماء فيك يجعلك قناة ً في العالم ، يملئك لترتوي وتروي .


----------



## fauzi (26 أغسطس 2011)

402 - كان نجما ً لامعا ًغير مألوف  ذلك الذي امتطى قبة السماء وتربع في زرقتها . وتفاءل من شاهدوه ، أهذا نجم ٌ أم قمر ٌ أم شمس ؟ هذا شيء ٌ غريب ٌ وعجيب . لم يكن عجيبا ً عند المجوس الذين درسوا الفلك وادركوا انه علامات مولد ملك . نحم ٌ كبير ٌ في المشرق يعلن مولد َ ملك عظيم ، ملك لليهود يستحق السجود . وجاءوا كل من مملكته . جاءوا حاملين الهدايا يسعون نحو الملك المولود ليقدموها له . وفي وسط السكون علت طرقاتهم على باب الملك هيرودس في اورشليم . فُتحت الابواب ودخلوا ، وفي حضرة الملك سألوا : " أَيْنَ هُوَ الْمَوْلُودُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟ " اضطرب الملك واضطربت حاشيته . اضطربت الملكة واضطربت اورشليم ، لم يولد للملك هيرودس ابن ، فأي ملك هذا الذي لم يأتي من نسله ؟. لم يكن الملك المولود من نسل هيرودس بل من نسل داود ومن صلب يهوذا ، الملك المولود كان هو المسيح ، المسيح ابن داود ، ابن الله . سمع المجوس وذهبوا . ذهبوا يبحثون عن الملك ليسجدوا له ، سعوا وراء النجم ذاهبين اليه ، وسمع هيرودس وحاشيته ومن معه وخافوا واضطربوا ولم يذهبوا . وقادهم النجم الى المذود حيث الملك راقد ً ، سجدوا له وعبدوه ، وانتظر هيرودس وحاشيته ، ولم يعد المجوس ، خافوا وغضبوا ، ثم ارسلوا جندا ً بسيوف يقتلون الاطفال من ابن سنتين فما دون " صَوْتٌ سُمِعَ فِي الرَّامَةِ ، نَوْحٌ ، بُكَاءٌ مُرٌّ. رَاحِيلُ تَبْكِي عَلَى أَوْلاَدِهَا ، وَتَأْبَى أَنْ تَتَعَزَّى " ( ارميا 31 : 15 ) . الذين رأوا النجم وعرفوا بمولد الملك ذهبوا اليه وقبلوه ملكا ً ، والذين انكروا النجم ورفضوا مولد الملك لوثوا أيديهم بدمه ورفضوه . وُلد ملكا ً ودام ملكا ً يجلس على كرسي داود الى الابد " وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ " وسيبقى ملكا ً ، ملكا ً اعترفوا به أو لم يعترفوا ، هو الملك ، ملك الملوك ورب الارباب ، اقامه الله ملكا ً ، اعلنه الله ملكا ً ابديا ً ، إن اعترفت به وقبلت ملكه سلمت وخلصت وتمتعت بملكه وخلاصه وسلامه وإن رفضته وتمردت على ملكه هلكت وصرت عرضة للعقاب والموت الابدي . كل العلامات تؤكد ملكوته . كل المخلوقات تعترف بانه الملك ، الملك المخلّص ، إن قبلته اليوم ملكا ً ومخلّصا ً نلت الحياة الأبدية والمجد الابدي معه وإن رفضته اليوم مخلّصا ً اخترته لنفسك ملكا ً ديانا ً لك عنده حساب . يوم يجيء ملكا ً يخلّص وحوله نور النجم العظيم ، غدا ً يجيء ملكا ً يدين ويحاسب . انتهز الفرصة ، فرصة النعمة واذهب اليه وقدم له الخضوع . لا تنتظر الى وقت ان تُغلق ابواب النعمة وتُفتح سجلات الحساب . اسمع صوته الآن وهو ينادي ويدعوا ويخلّص .


----------



## fauzi (26 أغسطس 2011)

403 - شجرة التين الخضراء مزروعة وسط الكرم محاطة بكل الحماية والاهتمام . الارض جيدة ، كرم ٌ خصب ٌ غني ، المياه متوفرة والكرام مجتهد ، وتمر الايام وصاحبها يحلم بالثمار ، يتوقع فروعا ً مثقلة بثمار التين ويأتي في موسم الحصاد ليقطف الثمر ، يأتي يطلب الثمر ولا يجد ويندهش ويسأل الكرّام : هل قصرت  بالعناية بشجرة التين ؟ هل تكاسلت ؟ لم يتكاسل الكرّام ، بذل كل الجهد ، عزق وشذّب ونقب وروى ، ويقف الرجل غاضبا ً ثائرا ً : ماذا يُصنع ايضا ً وانا لم اصنعه ؟ ماذا يُصنع ؟ ويقول للكرّام : " ً هُوَذَا ثَلاَثُ سِنِينَ آتِي أَطْلُبُ ثَمَرًا فِي هذِهِ التِّينَةِ وَلَمْ أَجِدْ. اِقْطَعْهَا! لِمَاذَا تُبَطِّلُ الأَرْضَ أَيْضًا ؟ " لماذا تُبطل الارض ؟ اقطعها ، اقطعها حالا ً . وينظر الكرّام الى الشجرة غير المثمرة ويعطف عليها ، يتذكر كم رعاها واهتم بها ، كم انحنى تحت جذعها ، كم حفر حولها ، كم سال عرقه مع الماء يرويها ، كم سهر بجوارها ليلا ً يناجيها ويحدثها كأنها تفهم ، كم ربت على جذعها وفروعها . وفي رجاء ٍ قال : " ً يَا سَيِّدُ، اتْرُكْهَا هذِهِ السَّنَةَ أَيْضًا، حَتَّى أَنْقُبَ حَوْلَهَا وَأَضَعَ زِبْلاً. " . سنة ً اخرى ؟ سنة ً ثانية ؟ ماذا يمكن ان يُصنع لها اكثر مما صُنع لثلاث سنوات ؟ نعم نعم احاول ثانية سنة ً أخرى فقط  لعلها تصنع ُ ثمرا ً " وَإِلاَّ فَفِيمَا بَعْدُ تَقْطَعُهَا " .  يا لطول اناة الله ، يا لطول اناته علينا ، يا لطول اناته سنة ً وراء سنة . يوفر لنا كل شيء ، يوفر لنا ذاته ، جاء من هناك ، من بعيد ، من السماء ، " إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ " ، " أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ " وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ." ، وفر لنا الروح القدس العامل فينا " فَأَحْيَا لاَ أَنَا ، بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ يَحْيَا " . ويوفر لنا كلمته ، كلمته الحية الفعالة القوية " اللَّبَنَ الْعَقْلِيَّ الْعَدِيمَ الْغِشِّ ". وفر لنا كنيسته الارض الخصبة التي تحيط بنا وتضعنا تحت جناحيها . ما الذي يمكن ان يُصنع لنا ولم يصنعه الله لنا ؟ ماذا هناك ؟ اعطانا الكثير ولا بد ان نعطي له الكثير أيضا ً " فَكُلُّ مَنْ أُعْطِيَ كَثِيرًا يُطْلَبُ مِنْهُ كَثِيرٌ ". اين الثمر ؟ الله يتوقع ان يجد فروعك محملة بالثمر . أُثبت فيه واثمر ، اثبت فيه تحمل ثمارا ً كثيرة .


----------



## fauzi (27 أغسطس 2011)

404 - في الليل اثناء محاكمة المسيح أضرم الخدام نارا ً وسط الفناء والتفوا حولها ، ودفع البرد بطرس أن ينضم اليهم ويجلس وسطهم لعله يحس بالدفء معهم ، والتفت البعض اليه وقالوا : " أَلَسْتَ أَنْتَ أَيْضًا مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ؟ " فانكر وقال :" لَسْتُ أَنَا " . وامعن آخر في وجهه و تفحص ملامحه وقال له : "  أَمَا رَأَيْتُكَ أَنَا مَعَهُ فِي الْبُسْتَانِ "  رأيتك ، وتراجع بطرس زاحفا ً للخلف ، وقف بعيدا ً وانكر بشدة ذلك ، وصاح الديك ، " 	فَالْتَفَتَ الرَّبُّ وَنَظَرَ إِلَى بُطْرُسَ " . صدمت النظرة وجهه  " فَخَرَجَ إِلَى خَارِجٍ وَبَكَى بُكَاءً مُرًّا " .
وبعد الغذاء التفت المسيح الى بطرس مرة ً اخرى بعد قيامته من الاموات وظهوره لتلاميذه ، نظرة ٌ جديدة حافلة ٌ بمعاني كثيرة عميقة ، سأله : " يَاسِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي أَكْثَرَ مِنْ هؤُلاَءِ؟ " لم يستطع بطرس أن يواجه نظرة المسيح ، أخفض عينيه وقال : " نَعَمْ يَارَبُّ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ " . انتظر المسيح برهة فرفع بطرس نظره يستطلع فواجهته نظرة المسيح القوية وقال : " ارْعَ غَنَمِي " ثلاث مرات والمسيح ينظر اليه ويسأله وثلاث مراتٍ يكلفه بأن يرعى غنمه . نظرة ُ تشجيع ٍ جديدة تختلف عن نظرة العتاب التي ارسلها اليه عندما انكره . نسي المسيح ضعف بطرس وتخاذله وخوفه وانكاره له وكلفه باعظم مهمة " ارْعَ غَنَمِي " انشر انجيلي ، احمل بشارتي ، اكرز بالانجيل للخليقة كلها . مراتٍ كثيرة نتخاذل مثل بطرس ، مرات ٍ كثيرة نضعف ونتراجع ونفشل لكن المسيح يوجه نظراته المشجعة لنا ويكلفنا باتمام مهمته ويقول : ارعوا غنمي . العالم ما يزال على قلب المسيح ، الخطاة يسكنون فكر المسيح واهتمام المسيح ونعمة المسيح ، وهو يريدنا ان نذهب الى العالم اجمع وننفذ مأمورية المسيح العظمى لنا . تفادى نظرة عتابه حين تضعف وتخور ، تفادى موقف العتاب والحساب ، تلقف نظرة دعوته وتكليفه ، اسمع قوله وامره ، تحرك نحو اتمام ارساليته . الكرازة ُ ارضاء الله ، الكرازة ُ اسعاد لله ، الكرازة تحقيق مشيئة الله . الموت سيف ٌ مسلول ٌعلى رقاب البشر ، الموت ُ حكم ٌ ابدي على العالم والمسيح جاء ليكسر السيف ويرفع الموت ن المسيح جاء بالرجاء والخلاص للانسان وانت طريق الله لتقديم فداء الله في المسيح يسوع للانسان ، لكل انسان .
 أتحبني ؟ ارع َ غنمي .


----------



## fauzi (29 أغسطس 2011)

405 - كثير ٌ من الناس يعيشون حياتهم يشكون ، يتذمرون ، لا يكتفون ، مهما حققوا من نجاح يسعون الى نجاح أكبر ، النجاح الذي حققوه لا يكفي ، مهما نالوا من بركات ينظرون بتأففٍ ، يطالبون ببركات ٍ أوفر وأكثر ، لا يشبعون أبدا ً ، لا يرتوون ، لا يقنعون ، لا يستريحون ، لا يشكرون ، مثل الارض الصحراوية مهما القيتَ بها من ماء لا ترتوي ، لا تشبع ، لا تكتفي . دائما ً يطلبون المزيد ، إذا ربحوا الوفا ً طلبوا عشرات الالوف ، مئات . ينظرون الى ما بين ايديهم بعدم رضا ، يعيشون حياتهم يرثون انفسهم ويتحسرون ، دائما ً يتحسرون ، يشكون ويولولون : آه لا حصلنا على الأكثر ، على الافضل . ويحصلون على الاكثر ويصلون الى الافضل لكنهم لا يكتفون ، لا يقنعون . يقول بولس الرسول : " وَأَمَّا التَّقْوَى مَعَ الْقَنَاعَةِ فَهِيَ تِجَارَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ لأَنَّنَا لَمْ نَدْخُلِ الْعَالَمَ بِشَيْءٍ ، وَوَاضِحٌ أَنَّنَا لاَ نَقْدِرُ أَنْ نَخْرُجَ مِنْهُ بِشَيْءٍ "  . دخلنا الى العالم بأكف ٍ خالية خاوية وسنخرج منه بأكف ٍ خالية خاوية . الكل يمضي ، الكل يزول ، الكل يجف ، الكل يذبل ، الكل يسقط . حياتنا لا تعتمد على اموالنا  " مَحَبَّةَ الْمَالِ أَصْلٌ لِكُلِّ الشُّرُورِ " . المسيحية ليست ضد المال ، المسيحية ضد محبة المال . الانسان يسود المادة ، المادة لا تسود الانسان . المسيحية ليست ضد التمتع ، الله اعطانا " كُلَّ شَيْءٍ بِغِنًى لِلتَّمَتُّعِ." . المسيجية تهتم بتوفير احتياجاتنا باطمئنان وثقة وشعور ٍ بالأمان " لِتَكُنْ سِيرَتُكُمْ خَالِيَةً مِنْ مَحَبَّةِ الْمَالِ. كُونُوا مُكْتَفِينَ بِمَا عِنْدَكُمْ ، لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ " . في هذا القول ضمان وامان . حياتنا ليست من اموالنا ، سنحيا كسبنا ام خسرنا . الكتاب المقدس ينادي بالاكتفاء ، ينادي بالقناعة .  الاكتفاء ابن الايمان ، القناعة بنت الايمان . الاكتفاء ُ والقناعة توازن ٌ داخلي ناتج ٌ ونابع ٌ من الايمان بالله ، الايمان بالله الذي لا يهملنا ولا يتركنا ، الايمان بذلك اكتفاء واستفضال " لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِحَيَاتِكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَبِمَا تَشْرَبُونَ ........ لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَدِ " . ولا نحصل على الإكتفاء والقناعة فجأة بل نحصل عليهما بالتدريب والتعليم . يقول بولس الرسول : " أَعْرِفُ أَنْ أَتَّضِعَ وَأَعْرِفُ أَيْضًا أَنْ أَسْتَفْضِلَ " قد تعلمت " قَدْ تَعَلَّمْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مُكْتَفِيًا بِمَا أَنَا فِيهِ." " قَدِ اسْتَوْفَيْتُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَاسْتَفْضَلْتُ " هكذا تعلّم بولس الرسول الاكتفاء بالارتكان على الله ، وهكذا تتعلم القناعة بالثقة والايمان به .


----------



## fauzi (30 أغسطس 2011)

406 - في حياتنا في العالم نتعثر ونسقط ، نُهزم ، نفشل ، لا نحقق انتظارات الله ، نسقط في خطايا لم نكن نتصور انه يمكن ان نسقط فيها ، يا للعار . نقترف شرورا ً واثاما ً كبيرة ً لا يقترفها أشر الاشرار ، يا للخجل . كيف لا نصمد ، كيف لا نقاوم ونغلب . الشيطان عدو ٌ خبيث ، لكننا نعرفه ، نعرف انه عدو ٌ وأنه خبيث ، كيف ننخدع به ونسقط ؟ نحن ابناء الله ، نحن نحمل اسمه ، قبلناه ونلنا الحياة الجديدة ، كيف يحدث هذا ؟ نعرف عار الخطية ، نعرف طريق البر ، نعرف الخير ونميز الشر . كيف نسقط ؟ وما اصعب موقفنا حين نسقط ، معاناة والم وشقاء لا حد له ، يزيده ويضخمه اننا نكره الشر ، لدينا حساسية ضده ، لا نحبه ولا نحتمله . يقول بولس الرسول : " فَإِنَّنَا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ النَّامُوسَ رُوحِيٌّ ، وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَجَسَدِيٌّ مَبِيعٌ تَحْتَ الْخَطِيَّةِ. لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ مَا أَنَا أَفْعَلُهُ ، إِذْ لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ مَا أُرِيدُهُ ، بَلْ مَا أُبْغِضُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ. " ( رومية 7 : 14 ، 15 ) هذه المعرفة  وهذا العجز برغم المعرفة يصعب الامر علينا فنتألم ونشقى به " فَإِنْ كُنْتُ مَا لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ إِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ ، فَلَسْتُ بَعْدُ أَفْعَلُهُ أَنَا، بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ السَّاكِنَةُ فِيَّ." . بولس الرسول يضع يده هنا على السر : الصراع الدائر فينا بين الروح والجسد ويضع امامنا ايضا ً الرجاء : " إِذًا لاَ شَيْءَ مِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ الآنَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ ، السَّالِكِينَ لَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ بَلْ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ. لأَنَّ نَامُوسَ رُوحِ الْحَيَاةِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ  قَدْ أَعْتَقَنِي مِنْ نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَالْمَوْتِ." ( رومية 8 : 1 ، 2 ) . هنا في مستودع الحياة الابدية نجد الحل ، ندرك نمو الطفل الجسدي وتقدمه وهو يقفز حولنا ويلعب ويضحك . وندرك نمو العقل الثقافي وتقدمه وهو يزداد معرفة ً وفهما ً بالتعليم والتثقيف ، وندرك نمو الحياة الاخلاقية والمثاليات حين نراقب كيف يقاوم بارادته الشر ، فوق ذلك كله نرى كيف ان الحياة في المسيح يسوع تهبنا الحياة الروحية الابدية  " 
لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ " ( يوحنا 3 : 16 ) . " وَهذِهِ هِيَ الشَّهَادَةُ : أَنَّ اللهَ أَعْطَانَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً ، وَهذِهِ الْحَيَاةُ هِيَ فِي ابْنِهِ. مَنْ لَهُ الابْنُ فَلَهُ الْحَيَاةُ ، وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ ابْنُ اللهِ فَلَيْسَتْ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ. " ( 1 يوحنا 5 :  11 ، 12 ) . هذه الحياة الابدية سلاحنا لمواجهة صراعات الجسد ومحاربات الشيطان ، هذه الحياة الابدية التي في المسيح يسوع حررتنا من عبودية الجسد والخطية ، ولكي تضمن ان تحيا في الروح هذه الحياة المنتصرة عِش تحت سلطان الروح القدس . حين تتحد  بالمسيح أنت تتحد بالروح القدس .


----------



## fauzi (31 أغسطس 2011)

407 - تأتي علينا اوقات نجد انفسنا في ظلام ، ظلام ٍ ثقيل كثيف ٍ حولنا . نفتح العيون على اتساعها لنرى ، لكن عيوننا لا ترى ، الظلام يملئها كلها . نفرك الجفون لعل العيب في العيون ، نقفلها ونفتحها عدة مرات ، لا يزال الظلام يسد كل شيء ، يملأ كل شيء ، لا شيء الا الظلام . الليل يحيط بنا يلفنا ، يحتوينا ، يغطينا بغلالته السوداء الثقيلة ، لا لون الا السواد ، والسواد يقتل كل الالوان يلون كل شيء بلونه ويضغط علينا بكل ثقله ، الظلام ثقيل ، السواد ثقيل ، يجثم علينا . ونقف حيارى ، هل سيبقى الليل ؟ هل سيدوم الظلام ؟ هل يسود السواد ؟ نعلم ان الفجر لا بد ان يبزغ ، الظلام لا بد ان ينجلي ، السواد لا بد ان يرحل فهناك شمس  ، شمس ٌ قوية عظيمة ٌ آتية ، كرة ً هائلة من النار والنور ، نعلم قدرتها ، نؤمن بوجودها ، اختبرنا نورها ، عشنا في دفئها . قد لا نراها الآن فالظلام يملأ عيوننا ويعوق رؤيتنا لها . الليل يحل علينا بخيمته ويغطينا بدثاره ويلقي علينا برداءه ، لكننا نعلم ان النهار لا بد ان يطلع وضوءه سوف يمزق الاغطية . لا شيء مهما تجبّر وبغى يعوق طلوع النهار ، النهار قادم ٌ آت ٍ ، قد يتأنى ، قد يتأخر ، قد يتباطئ ، في لوعتنا نظنه ينسانا ، نتصور خطواته بطيئة ، نتخيل ان ساعاته متأخرة لكنه قطعا ً يجيء . السواد ثقيل ٌ سميك ، عرضه اميال لا تقدر انظارنا وايدينا أن تخترقه ، وتتوالى الساعات تتابع  دقاتها ، تتحرك عقاربها نحو الامام ، نحو النور ، نحو النهار ، نحو انبلاج الفجر واشد الساعات ثقلا ً قبل الفجر . يتجبر الليل ويبغى ، يتراكم الظلام ويتكوم ، ينتشر السواد ويتمادى  . وتشرق الشمس ، تأتي ، تحل تنزل بساحتنا ، تمد اذرعها القوية النيرة " وَلَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْمُتَّقُونَ اسْمِي تُشْرِقُ شَمْسُ الْبِرِّ وَالشِّفَاءُ فِي أَجْنِحَتِهَا " ( ملاخي 4 : 2 ) . لم تخلف وعدها وموعدها ، لم تتأخر ، ولم تتباطأ ، ولم تتوانى . في موعدها تماما ً تجيء عند الفجر  لحظة مجيء الشمس ، لحظة الانتصار . تأتي فيهرب الظلام ويركض فزعا ً أمام نورها ، يجري ويبتعد . تأتي فينتهي الليل ويلفظ انفاسه ويتحطم تحت أقدامها ، يموت الليل . تأتي فيختفي السواد ويلم أذيال ردائه وينحسر امامها يشحب ويختفي وتُشرق الشمس . نرى ، عيوننا ترى ، لا شيء يعوق ُ رؤيتنا . الشمس لا تتوقف عن الشروق .


----------



## fauzi (2 سبتمبر 2011)

408 - شبّه المسيح نفسه بالكرمة ، قال : " أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ الْحَقِيقِيَّةُ وَأَبِي الْكَرَّامُ." والكرمة نبات ٌ معطاء ، شجرة ٌ كل ما فيها مفيد ٌ ونافع للكرّام وللناس ، ثمرها جيد ٌ للاكل ، العنب الطيب الحلو المذاق يغذي ويلذ اكله ، يؤكل طازجا ً ويؤكل جافا ً  يؤكل جامدا ً ويشرب عصيرا ً كله فوائد وورقها يؤكل في بعض البلاد يطبخ ويشكّل ويؤكل كطبق ٍ شهي . وفروعها واوراقها توفر ظلا ً يحمي من حرارة الشمس وقسوتها وعادة ً ما ينبت بجوار الكرمة نباتاتُ أخرى تتغذى على غذائها ، ويدعونا المسيح ان نثبت فيه كأغصان متعددة تخرج من جذع الكرمة ، وثبات الاغصان بالكرمة يجعلها تحيا ويجعلها تحمل ثمار الكرمة ، وكما ان الغصن لا يقدر ان يأتي بثمر ِ من ذاته إن لم يثبت بالكرمة هكذا نحن لن نستطيع ان نأتي بثمر ٍ من ذواتنا ، لا بد ان نثبت في الكرمة والذي يثبت في المسيح يأتي بثمر ٍ كثير والذي لا يثبتُ فيه لا يحيا ولا يُثمر ، يجف ، يضعف ويذبل ويجف وينكسر ويسقط ويطرحونه في النار ، والذي يثبت في المسيح الكرمة تسري حياته فيه كما تسري حياة الكرمة ، يسري الغذاء والعصارة والحياة من قلب الكرمة الى قلوب الفروع ويسري الطعام الذي تمتصه الجذور من الارض الى اصغر غصن ٍ وأدق فرع وتمتد الاغصان وتكبر تُمسك في الكرمة من طرف ويمتد الطرف الآخر . وكلما ثبت الغصن بالكرمة كلما نما وكبر وانتشر وامتد الى الناس بالثمر . الثبات في المسيح يملئنا بالثمار ، يوفر الثمار للناس لتتناوله منا . كما ان علينا مسؤولية الثبات بالمسيح علينا مسؤولية العطاء للناس ، وكما نحب الله نحب الآخرين وكما نخدم الله نخدم الآخرين . قال المسيح : " هذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتِي أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ." وكما قال : " بِهذَا يَتَمَجَّدُ أَبِي  أَنْ تَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ فَتَكُونُونَ تَلاَمِيذِي." قال ايضا : " أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ مَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ........ بِهذَا أُوصِيكُمْ حَتَّى تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا." . وطوال ثباتنا فيه فنحن نعمل اعماله وننفذ وصاياه ونستمد منه القوة . كما احب نُحب ، كما غفر نغفر ، كما تحنن نتحنن ، كما بذل نبذل فالغصن يشبه الكرمة في كل شيء ويحمل نفس الثمر الذي تحمله وسوف يأتي اليوم الذي سوف نقف جميعنا أمامه لنقدم حساباتنا ، سوف يقيمنا عن يمينه ويقول : "  تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي، رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ ........ لأَنِّي جُعْتُ فَأَطْعَمْتُمُونِي. عَطِشْتُ فَسَقَيْتُمُونِي ............. بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ فَعَلْتُمُوهُ بِأَحَدِ إِخْوَتِي هؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ، فَبِي فَعَلْتُمْ. " .


----------



## fauzi (2 سبتمبر 2011)

409 - الزهورُ والورود ُ تحتاج ُ الى النور لتنمو وكلما زاد النور زادت الوانها ، الا ان هناك بعض الزهور تنمو في الظلام في اماكن لا تشرق عليها شمس والعجيب ان هذه الزهور من اجمل الزهور وابهاها واغلاها واكثرها رونقا ً . وهناك مؤمنون ينمون في الظلام يُزهرون ويثمرون وسط الظلمة ِ والألم ، وكلما زادت المعاناة والضغوط والشدائد حولهم زادوا بهاء ً وجمالا ً وثمارا ً . بولس الرسول عاش حياة كلها ألم وعذاب واضطهاد ٌ وظلم ٌ ومعاناة وكان في وسط ذلك ينمو ويعلو ، يرتفع صوته برسالة الاكتفاء والفرح . أمسكوه هو وسيلا وحاكموهما وضربوهما بالعصي والقوا بهما في السجن واوصوا حافظ السجن ان يحرسهما جيدا ً فالقى بهما في السجن الداخلي ، ضبط ارجلهما في المقطرة وسط الظلام وسط الآلام وسط السجن ، وفي نصف الليل ظهر رونق الزهور ، ظهر جمال وبهاء هذا النوع النادر من المؤمنين ، كان بولس وسيلا يصليان ويسبحان الله والمسجونون والسجان يسمعون . المؤمن وسط الظلام تنفتح نوافذ نفسه ويتدفق نور الامل والرجاء حوله ، تُحدق امام ناظريه مواعيد الله وعهوده ، يرى نعمة الله المتفاضلة ، يدخل الفرح من بين قضبان السجون ، يغزو السلام ظلمة الاضطهاد ، يُشع ذلك كله ويتبلور قتزداد اوراق الزهرة وتزهو الوانها . الاضطهاد يضغط على جوانب قطعة الماس فيزداد لمعانها وبهائها ، الالم يصقل المؤمن ويشحذه ويسن سلاحه ويقوي ايمانه . حين تنظر الى وجه المؤمن الذي يُزهر وسط الظلام تجده نيرا ً ، حين تتكلم مع ذلك النوع النادر من البشر تسعد بابتسامته . يقول الرسول بولس : " ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ ضُرِبْتُ بِالْعِصِيِّ ، مَرَّةً رُجِمْتُ ، ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ انْكَسَرَتْ بِيَ السَّفِينَةُ ، لَيْلاً وَنَهَارًا قَضَيْتُ فِي الْعُمْقِ . بِأَسْفَارٍ مِرَارًا كَثِيرَةً ، بِأَخْطَارِ سُيُول ، بِأَخْطَارِ لُصُوصٍ ، بِأَخْطَارٍ مِنْ جِنْسِي ، بِأَخْطَارٍ مِنَ الأُمَمِ ، بِأَخْطَارٍ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ ، بِأَخْطَارٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ ، بِأَخْطَارٍ فِي الْبَحْرِ، بِأَخْطَارٍ مِنْ إِخْوَةٍ كَذَبَةٍ فِي تَعَبٍ وَكَدٍّ ، فِي أَسْهَارٍ مِرَارًا كَثِيرَةً ، فِي جُوعٍ وَعَطَشٍ ، فِي أَصْوَامٍ مِرَارًا كَثِيرَةً ، فِي بَرْدٍ وَعُرْيٍ "  ظلامٌ  ظلام ٌ  ظلام ، آلام ٌ آلام ٌ آلام ، مشقات ٌ واضطهادات ، هكذا كانت حياة بولس ، ويقول له الرب : " تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي " فيقول : " لِذلِكَ أُسَرُّ بِالضَّعَفَاتِ وَالشَّتَائِمِ وَالضَّرُورَاتِ وَالاضْطِهَادَاتِ وَالضِّيقَاتِ لأَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ . لأَنِّي حِينَمَا أَنَا ضَعِيفٌ فَحِينَئِذٍ أَنَا قَوِيٌّ." هكذا كان بولس يُزهر وينمو في الظلام . هل حولك ظلام ، ظلال ، متاعب ؟ الله يريدك ان تُزهر وسط الظلام . تكثر الظلال حيث تكثر الانوار .


----------



## fauzi (4 سبتمبر 2011)

410 - يقول بولس الرسول : "  فَإِنِّي أُسَرُّ بِنَامُوسِ اللهِ بِحَسَبِ الإِنْسَانِ الْبَاطِنِ . وَلكِنِّي أَرَى نَامُوسًا آخَرَ فِي أَعْضَائِي يُحَارِبُ نَامُوسَ ذِهْنِي ، وَيَسْبِينِي إِلَى نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِ " ( رومية 7 : 22 ، 23 ). قوتان تتجاذبان ، ناموسان يتصارعان ، قانوان متضادان مثل قانون الجاذبية حين نلقي شيء ٍ بقوة الى اعلى يواجه قوة الجاذبية ، قوة الدفعة ترفعه الى فوق وقوة الجاذبية تجذبه الى اسفل . وتختلف قوة الجذب حسب ثقل المادة ، يزداد ثقل الجذب بزيادة ثقل المادة ، هكذا تفعل قوة الجسد تجذب الروح الى اسفل إن استطاعت بقوة وكل مؤمن يُدرك هذه المشكلة ويعرف كيف يكون صراع الجسد وهو يجذبنا لاسفل ، وتزداد قوة الجذب في المركز ، مركز الجسد ، الذات ، النفس ، الأنا . أنا اريد ، أنا أحب ، أنا أرغب ، أنا أختار ، أنا أفضّل ، أنا ، أنا . وسقوط الروح دائما ً يكون نحو الذات وبسبب الذات ، نحو الأنا ، الا انه عندما يجذب الجسد الروح الى اسفل يتصدى له ناموس الحياة في المسيح "لأَنَّ نَامُوسَ رُوحِ الْحَيَاةِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ قَدْ أَعْتَقَنِي مِنْ نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَالْمَوْتِ." ( رومية 8 : 2 ) . هذا الناموس ، هذا القانون ، روح الحياة هذا يدفعني الى فوق الى أعلى . وطوال امتلائنا بالروح ، طوال سلوكنا بالروح ، طوال حياتنا بالروح نعلو ونعلو . مع اول خيوط الفجر نسمع العصافير تغني وتغرد وتشدو لنور الصباح لكن لا يمكن لأي قوة أن تُسكت تغريد الطيور وهي تستقبل ضوء النهار ، هكذا لا يمكن لأي قوة أن تغلب ارتفاع الروح الى أعلى ، لا يمكن . إذا سافرت  بالبحر وبينما المركب تمخر المياه وتسير تشق البحر تجد الطيور تتبع السفينة تحوم حولها وتصاحبها رحلتها ومهما حاولت أن تبعدها لا تستطيع ، لا يمكن ان تطردها بعيدا ً . والروح يعمل حسب ناموس ٍ وقانون ، ناموس روح الحياة ، وكأي قانون له نظام ، نظام ٌ لطاعته ونظام لعصيانه ِ ، تعادلية نظامية . إن قاومت قانون الروح أحزنته واحزان الروح ليس بالامر الهين . ارجع وابحث عن السبب ، ابحث عن الخيط الذي اسقطته من يدك ، امسك بخيط الطاعة لله من جديد ، تمسك به بقوة واصرار ، اعترف بعصيانك وتب واندم وعد الى محبتك الاولى ، طاعتك الاولى .  داوم على الصلاة ، على قراءة الكلمة ، على التمسك بوعود الله . داوم على التواجد في حضرة الله  في خلوة ، في عبادة ، في كنيسة . استعد قوتك الروحية وقدرتك على مقاومة جاذبية قانون الجذب . ارتفع الى فوق باجنحة النسور الى اقصى ارتفاع .


----------



## fauzi (6 سبتمبر 2011)

411 - حين حان الوقت ليبدأ المسيح ارساليته على الارض بدأ يجمع تلاميذا ً حوله وذهب الى بحر الجليل ودعى سمعان واندراوس أن يتبعاه ليصبحا صيادي ناس ، ثم يعقوب ويوحنا كانا يصلحان الشباك ناداهما ، تركا السفينة وأباهما وتبعاه ، وهكذا جمع المسيح تلاميذه ، أقام اثني عشر ليكونوا معه ليرسلهم ليكرزوا . لم يُرد ان يكونوا بطانة ً له ، لم يُردهم زحاما ً حوله ، لم يخترهم عزة ً وعزوة ، ارادهم ان يكونوا معه يرون ما يعمل ويسمعون ما يقول حتى يرسلهم ليشهدوا ، وفي نهاية ايامه على الارض بعد قيامته من الاموات ، عند صعوده الى السماء وقف وسطهم وقال لهم : " لكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ ، وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُودًا فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ " . وهكذا ارسلهم المسيح الى العالم ليشهدوا به عما سمعوه ورأوه معه . وعلى الطريق الى دمشق ظهر المسيح لشاول واختاره ودعاه ليشهد له . جعله يحول اختياره ويحول حياته ويسمع ُ لصوت الله ويطيع اختيار الله . رأى الله فيه اناء ً مختارا ً ليحمل اسمه امام امم  وملوك  وبني اسرائيل ، وقال له حنانيا : " إِلهُ آبَائِنَا انْتَخَبَكَ لِتَعْلَمَ مَشِيئَتَهُ ، وَتُبْصِرَ الْبَارَّ، وَتَسْمَعَ صَوْتًا مِنْ فَمِهِ.لأَنَّكَ سَتَكُونُ لَهُ شَاهِدًا لِجَمِيعِ النَّاسِ بِمَا رَأَيْتَ وَسَمِعْتَ. "  لجميع الناس  . وكما انتقى الله تلاميذه ليشهدوا وبولس ليعلن ما رأى وسمع ، هو اليوم ينادينا ويختارنا ان نشهد له  " أَنْتُمْ شُهُودِي ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ "
 ، وما زال صوته يعلو : " اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا " . الشهادة مسؤولية ٌ كبيرة على الشاهد . الشهادة اعلان شيء ٌٍ تم رؤيته  ويجب اعلانه . الشهادة ُ واجبة ٌ على الشاهد وعدم اذاعتها جريمة ٌ يعاقب عليها القانون . ويقول بولس الرسول : "  الضَّرُورَةُ مَوْضُوعَةٌ عَلَيَّ ، فَوَيْلٌ لِي إِنْ كُنْتُ لاَ أُبَشِّرُ. ". العالم ُ حولنا ، الخليقة كلها ،  الحقول كلها مبْيَضة وجاهزة ٌ للحصاد . العالم يعاني ، العالم يصرخ : إني معذب ٌ في هذا اللهيب ارحمني ، ارحمني ، ويسمع الله الصوت ، صوت الصراخ ويتوجه الينا نحن شهوده ويقول ، يقول لكل واحدٍ منا من شهوده : اذهب ، اذهب وحدّث " كَمْ صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ بِكَ وَرَحِمَكَ  ". الله يريد شهوده ان يشهدوا ، الله يهبك الروح القدس لتشهد له ، الناس حولك اشهد ، اشهد به ، إشهد له .


----------



## fauzi (7 سبتمبر 2011)

412 - ارسل الله موسى الى فرعون ليأمره بأن يُطلق شعبه من مصر  ، وتقسى قلب فرعون ، تكبر على الله وعصاه ، عاند وقاوم ورفض وتوالت ضربات الله عليه ضربة ٌ وراء ضربة ولم يخضع فرعون للرب . ضرب الله ضربته الاخيرة ، ارسل الله الموت ليحصد كل الابكار ، كان على ملاك الموت ان ينزل الى الارض ويحصد حياة كل بكر ٍ فيها وفرق الله بين ابكار شعبه وابكار فرعون ، اراد ان ينقذهم من الموت فأمر موسى أن يوصي الشعب بأن يذبحوا الذبائح و يأخذوا من الدم المسكوب . هم ياخذون الدم ويجعلونه على القائمتين والعتبة العليا علامة ً من دم وقال الله " فَإِنِّي أَجْتَازُ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ هذِهِ اللَّيْلَةَ ، وَأَضْرِبُ كُلَّ بِكْرٍ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَالْبَهَائِمِ " ، يموت ُ كل بكر ، كل فاتح ِ رحم ويكون لكم الدم علامة على البيوت التي انتم فيها . حين يجتاز الموت ليحصد الابكار " وَيَكُونُ لَكُمُ الدَّمُ عَلاَمَةً عَلَى الْبُيُوتِ الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ فِيهَا ، فَأَرَى الدَّمَ وَأَعْبُرُ عَنْكُمْ ". ياتي الموت يتجول في الارض يمد منجله ويحصد النفوس ، يمد ذراعه ُ ليخطف كل بكر يخطفه ويقتله كأمر الرب الا الابكار الساكنين في بيوت ٍ على قوائمها واعتابها علامة ُ دم ، الذي يختفي خلف الدم ينجو ، دم الذبيحة ينقذه من الموت ، انتشرت رائحة الموت في الخارج ، حصد المحكوم عليهم في عبائته ، علا الصراخ  فالموتُ حل  بالارض ، الموت ُ يقوم بمهماته الا ان كل بكر بداخل البيت الذي يحمل الدم كان في منجاة ٍ منه وأمان ، الدم وقف ستارا ً بين الموت وبين الناس الذين يحتمون بالدم . كل صرخة ٍ تعلو إثر موت أحد كانت تهز ُ قلوب الناس فزعا ً لكن النظر الى الدم الموضوع الى الابواب كان يعيد الامان اليهم ، كان يرى الدم فيعبر ، كان الدم يُبعد الموت َ عنهم .
هل تختفي خلف الدم ؟ هل تحتمي في دم المسيح ؟ هل هو علامةٌ على قلبك ؟ هل اخذتَ من دم الذبيحة الخالدة وجعلته على قوائم حياتك ؟ إن كنت قد فعلت َ ذلك فأنت في أمان ٍ من الموت ، لن يقترب الموت منك ، لا يقدر ، لا يستطيع ، لا يصل اليك ، أنت في أمان تحت حصانة الدم . مهما علا الصراخ  في الخارج ، صراخ  الانتقام والعقاب ، مهما ارتفعت السنة اللهيب في الخارج ، لهيب غضب الله ، أنت في أمان ، الانتقام والغضب سيرى الدم ويعبر ، لا دينونة ، لا موت ، في دم المسيح خلاص تام لك وأمان . عش في أمان فعلامة الدم عليك .احيا في طمأنينة  فالقصاص سيعبر عنك .


----------



## fauzi (8 سبتمبر 2011)

413 - في وسط ِ ضجيج التجارب والمتاعب تصخب حولنا وتهدر ُ وترعد وتتصايح ، حين تلطمنا الخطوب من كل جانب ، حين نسقط تحت أقدام الضيقات ، حين لا يملأ آذاننا الا الصراخ ، حين لا ترى عيوننا الا العواصف ، لما تضغظ ُ علينا المتاعب تدوسنا وتحطمنا ، حين يعتصرنا الألم والمعاناة ، في فشل ٍ مطروحين ، في فراش ٍ عاجزين ، في ظلم ٍ متردين . أيدينا عاجزة ، قلوبنا حزينة ، أرجلنا مشلولة ، نفوسنا مكسورة ، نستنجد بمن حولنا ، أين الأخ والاخت ؟ أين الأب والأم ؟ أين الصديق ؟ تحولوا عنا ، ابتعدوا ، اشاحوا بوجوههم ، أنصرفوا ، تركونا . لكننا نعلم أن الله هناك في العاصفة موجود ٌ وسط التجربة لا يتحول أبدا ً عنا لا يبتعد لا يهملنا ولا يتركنا ، هو هناك . ونرفع اصواتنا نرفعها قوية أو ضعيفة في صراخ ٍ أو في همس ، يسمعنا أذناه حساستان لصوتنا تلتقطان الصراخ وتسمعانه ، ويُسرع لنجدتنا . الرب يميّز التقي ، الرب يسمع عندما ادعوه . حين صرخ الشعب وبكوا سمع صوتهم وأسرع ينجّيهم ويرفع ُ عنهم الظلم . حين رفع المسيح وجهه اليه في جثسيماني في معاناة ٍ في صمت أرسل من يقويه . قل مع ميخا النبي : " وَلكِنَّنِي أُرَاقِبُ الرَّبَّ ، أَصْبِرُ لإِلهِ خَلاَصِي. يَسْمَعُنِي إِلهِي."  ( يسمعني الهي ) " لاَ تَشْمَتِي بِي يَا عَدُوَّتِي ، إِذَا سَقَطْتُ أَقُومُ. إِذَا جَلَسْتُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ فَالرَّبُّ نُورٌ لِي " . لا تجاهد وتصارع العاصفة ، لا تستدعي الناس العاجزين مثلك ، اطلب الرب ، ابكي ونُح واصرخ وادعوه ، يأتي قطعا ً ويستجيب . الرب يسمعك ، الهك يسمعك ، اذناه وقلبه متجهون نحوك ، هو يُصغي لصراخك خصوصا ً حين يقسو العالم عليك ويتجبر . حين يحل بك الظلم ، حين يتعسفون " لاَ تَشْمَتِي بِي يَا عَدُوَّتِي " لا تشمتي . الهي حي ، الهي يهتم ، الهي يبالي ، الهي يستجيب ، الهي يسمعني ، الهي يحفظ العهد ، الهي ينفذ الوعد ، الهي يسرع بالانقاذ والنجدة . قال : " تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ. " وأنا ارفع المعاناة عنكم وأنا احمل الاثقال عن كواهلكم "فَإِذَا تَوَاضَعَ شَعْبِي الَّذِينَ دُعِيَ اسْمِي عَلَيْهِمْ وَصَلَّوْا وَطَلَبُوا وَجْهِي ، وَرَجَعُوا عَنْ طُرُقِهِمِ الرَّدِيةِ فَإِنَّنِي أَسْمَعُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَأَغْفِرُ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ وَأُبْرِئُ أَرْضَهُمْ." . قف بثقة وسط العاصفة ، انفض الخوف عنك ، لا تهتز وترتعب من صوت الرعد حولك ، لا تفزع ، الهك يسمعك ، الهك يُسرع اليك ، الهك ينقذك .


----------



## fauzi (9 سبتمبر 2011)

414 - قد لا ترى الله ، " اَللهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ " لا تحصره ُ عين لا يعاينه ُ بصر لا تحدده ُ أوصاف لا يحتويه نظر لكننا وإن كنا لا نراه نعرفه ، نعرف الله من كلامه ، يوفّر الله لنا كلامه الذي يكشف لنا عن ذاته . في كلام الله نور ٌ يُرينا الله . في كلام الله حق ٌ يقربنا منه . كلام الله لنا حياة . في كلام الله وعود ٌ تحيينا . في كلام الله بركات ٌ تشفينا . في كلام الله وصايا تقودنا . ويوصينا الله بكلامه فيقول : " اِحْفَظْ وَاسْمَعْ جَمِيعَ هذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ الَّتِي أَنَا أُوصِيكَ بِهَا لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَكَ وَلأَوْلاَدِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ خَيْرٌ إِلَى الأَبَد ِ، إِذَا عَمِلْتَ الصَّالِحَ وَالْحَقَّ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ " ( تثنية 12 : 28 ) . نرى الله ونرى الطريق ونعرف السبيل حين نعرف كلام الله ونعمل به . نسمع الله ونتبع وصاياه فيحل ُ بنا خير ٌ وتنزل ُ علينا بركاتٌ وفيرة . قال المسيح : " إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِي كَلاَمِي فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ تَلاَمِيذِي وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ ، وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ " . تكلم المسيح مع الناس وما يزال يتكلم ُ في كتابه المقدس  كلامه المقدس . وكلام الله متاح ٌ لكل الناس ، بين ايديهم ، بين ايدينا . كلام الله ليس حروفا ً مكتوبة . كلام الله ليس صوتا ً ناطقا ً مسموعا ً . كلام الله حي " كَلِمَةَ اللهِ حَيَّةٌ وَفَعَّالَةٌ وَأَمْضَى مِنْ كُلِّ سَيْفٍ ذِي حَدَّيْنِ " . كلام الله قادر ٌ قوي سيف ٌ ذو حدين ، كلمته ُ خارقة . " إِلَى مَفْرَقِ النَّفْسِ وَالرُّوحِ وَالْمَفَاصِلِ وَالْمِخَاخِ ، وَمُمَيِّزَةٌ أَفْكَارَ الْقَلْبِ وَنِيَّاتِهِ " . كلام الله به قوة الله . كلمة الله فيها كل صفات الله أزلية ٌ أبدية ، قوية ٌ قادرة تعمل ُ كل شيء . يقول الله : " لأَنَّهُ كَمَا يَنْزِلُ الْمَطَرُ وَالثَّلْجُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ يَرْجِعَانِ إِلَى هُنَاكَ ، بَلْ يُرْوِيَانِ الأَرْضَ وَيَجْعَلاَنِهَا تَلِدُ وَتُنْبِتُ وَتُعْطِي زَرْعًا لِلزَّارِعِ وَخُبْزًا لِلآكِلِ ، هكَذَا تَكُونُ كَلِمَتِي الَّتِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِي . لاَ تَرْجعُ إِلَيَّ فَارِغَةً ، بَلْ تَعْمَلُ مَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ وَتَنْجَحُ فِي مَا أَرْسَلْتُهَا لَهُ. " ( اشعياء 55 : 10 ، 11 ) . كلام الله ، كلمة الله بها حياة ٌ تنبض . كلام الله ، كلمة الله بها قوة ٌ تغلب ، استخدمها المسيح ليغلب بها الشيطان ويدحره ونحن بها نحيا ونغلب . يقول المسيح : " إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِيَّ وَثَبَتَ كَلاَمِي فِيكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ مَا تُرِيدُونَ فَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ." ( يوحنا 15 : 7 ) . هل تُدرك الكنز الذي بين يديك ، كلام الله ، كتاب الله المقدس ؟ هل تقرأه ، تلهج ُ فيه ؟ تحيا فيه وبه ؟ هل تطيعه ُ وتسير على هداه . تمسك بكلمة الله ، اقرأها واسمعها واحياها وطعها . كلام الله حق ، كلام الله قوة ، كلام الله حياه .


----------



## happy angel (10 سبتمبر 2011)

fauzi قال:


> 408 - شبّه المسيح نفسه بالكرمة ، قال : " أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ الْحَقِيقِيَّةُ وَأَبِي الْكَرَّامُ." والكرمة نبات ٌ معطاء ، شجرة ٌ كل ما فيها مفيد ٌ ونافع للكرّام وللناس ، ثمرها جيد ٌ للاكل ، العنب الطيب الحلو المذاق يغذي ويلذ اكله ، يؤكل طازجا ً ويؤكل جافا ً  يؤكل جامدا ً ويشرب عصيرا ً كله فوائد وورقها يؤكل في بعض البلاد يطبخ ويشكّل ويؤكل كطبق ٍ شهي . وفروعها واوراقها توفر ظلا ً يحمي من حرارة الشمس وقسوتها وعادة ً ما ينبت بجوار الكرمة نباتاتُ أخرى تتغذى على غذائها ، ويدعونا المسيح ان نثبت فيه كأغصان متعددة تخرج من جذع الكرمة ، وثبات الاغصان بالكرمة يجعلها تحيا ويجعلها تحمل ثمار الكرمة ، وكما ان الغصن لا يقدر ان يأتي بثمر ِ من ذاته إن لم يثبت بالكرمة هكذا نحن لن نستطيع ان نأتي بثمر ٍ من ذواتنا ، لا بد ان نثبت في الكرمة والذي يثبت في المسيح يأتي بثمر ٍ كثير والذي لا يثبتُ فيه لا يحيا ولا يُثمر ، يجف ، يضعف ويذبل ويجف وينكسر ويسقط ويطرحونه في النار ، والذي يثبت في المسيح الكرمة تسري حياته فيه كما تسري حياة الكرمة ، يسري الغذاء والعصارة والحياة من قلب الكرمة الى قلوب الفروع ويسري الطعام الذي تمتصه الجذور من الارض الى اصغر غصن ٍ وأدق فرع وتمتد الاغصان وتكبر تُمسك في الكرمة من طرف ويمتد الطرف الآخر . وكلما ثبت الغصن بالكرمة كلما نما وكبر وانتشر وامتد الى الناس بالثمر . الثبات في المسيح يملئنا بالثمار ، يوفر الثمار للناس لتتناوله منا . كما ان علينا مسؤولية الثبات بالمسيح علينا مسؤولية العطاء للناس ، وكما نحب الله نحب الآخرين وكما نخدم الله نخدم الآخرين . قال المسيح : " هذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتِي أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ." وكما قال : " بِهذَا يَتَمَجَّدُ أَبِي  أَنْ تَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ فَتَكُونُونَ تَلاَمِيذِي." قال ايضا : " أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ مَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ........ بِهذَا أُوصِيكُمْ حَتَّى تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا." . وطوال ثباتنا فيه فنحن نعمل اعماله وننفذ وصاياه ونستمد منه القوة . كما احب نُحب ، كما غفر نغفر ، كما تحنن نتحنن ، كما بذل نبذل فالغصن يثبه الكرمة في كل شيء ويحمل نفس الثمر الذي تحمله وسوف يأتي اليوم الذي سوف نقف جميعنا أمامه لنقدم حساباتنا ، سوف يقيمنا عن يمينه ويقول : "  تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي، رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ ........ لأَنِّي جُعْتُ فَأَطْعَمْتُمُونِي. عَطِشْتُ فَسَقَيْتُمُونِي ............. بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ فَعَلْتُمُوهُ بِأَحَدِ إِخْوَتِي هؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ، فَبِي فَعَلْتُمْ. " .


*ميرسى تامل رااااائع جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## fauzi (11 سبتمبر 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى تامل رااااائع جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


شكراااااا 
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (11 سبتمبر 2011)

415 - عندما اقترب موعد الصليب ، عندما بدت صورة الجلجثة قريبة ، جلس المسيح وسط تلاميذه يشجعهم ، قريبا ً سيواجهون تجربة ً صعبة ، سوف يقبضون عليه ويأخذونه منهم ، سوف يرفعونه على الصليب ويقتلوه ، سيتركهم وحدهم ، ما اصعب الوحدة َ عليهم ، كيف يعيشون بدونه . انقبض قلب المسيح وهو يفكر فيهم ، تألم لهم وهو يتصور ما سيحدث لهم ووجه كلامه الى بطرس ، قال الرب : " سِمْعَانُ ، سِمْعَانُ ، هُوَذَا الشَّيْطَانُ طَلَبَكُمْ لِكَيْ يُغَرْبِلَكُمْ كَالْحِنْطَةِ  وَلكِنِّي طَلَبْتُ مِنْ أَجْلِكَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَفْنَى إِيمَانُكَ. " ( لوقا 22 : 31 ، 32 ) . أنعم علينا الله بالكثير من البركات والنعم وأهم تلك البركات هو الايمان فلو فقدنا كلَ  شيء ، لو خسرنا كل شيء ، لو ضاع منا كل شيء الا الايمان لما خسرنا شيئا ً .كل ُ شيء ٍ يضيع يضيع ، كل شيء يُفقد يُفقد ما عدا الايمان . أدرك المسيح ذلك ، أدرك الخطر الذي سيواجهونه ، خطر َ تركه ِ لتلاميذه ، سيهجرهم ويصعد ُ الى  الآب وما أصعب الهجران عليهم  ، ما اصعب الهجران ، المسيح يدرك قسوته يعرف مقدار الم الهجران حتى انه صرخ على الصليب : " لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي " ، ويدرك ان لا شيء يستطيع ان يصمد ضد الهجران الا الايمان لذلك طلبه المسيح له . قال بولس الرسول : " جَاهَدْتُ الْجِهَادَ الْحَسَنَ ، أَكْمَلْتُ السَّعْيَ ، حَفِظْتُ الإِيمَانَ "  ( 2 تيموثتوس 4 : 7 ) حفظ الايمان ونال المكافأة ، فاز بالسباق ، وُضع َ له اكليل البر ، نال اكليل البر الذي يهبه له في ذلك اليوم الرب الديان العادل وهذا الاكليل ليس قاصرا ً عليه بل يهبه الله ليس لبولس الرسول وحده " بَلْ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ ظُهُورَهُ أَيْضًا "  . ما اعظم ان ندرك اهتمام الرب بأن لا يضعف ايماننا أو يفنى . الايمان اعظم ُ هبةٍ من الله للمؤمن والحفاظ على الايمان واجب المؤمن . مات بولس الرسول شهيدا ً ، قطعوا رأسه ، فقد رأسه ولم يفقد ايمانه . مهما تمادى العالم ضدنا ، مهما قاومونا واضطهدونا فنحن ُ نحفظ ايماننا . وبعد ان قال الرب ذلك لبطرس قال له : " وَأَنْتَ مَتَى رَجَعْتَ ثَبِّتْ إِخْوَتَكَ  " وهذا واجب المؤمن يحفظ ُ ايمانه ويثبت ايمان اخوته . لكن بطرس في اندفاع قال له : " يَا رَبُّ ، إِنِّي مُسْتَعِدٌّ أَنْ أَمْضِيَ مَعَكَ حَتَّى إِلَى السِّجْنِ وَإِلَى الْمَوْتِ " . كان يثق ُ بنفسه ، يثق ُ بقوته ، يثق ُ بايمانه . لكن المسيح قال له : " لاَ يَصِيحُ الدِّيكُ الْيَوْمَ قَبْلَ أَنْ تُنْكِرَ ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ أَنَّكَ تَعْرِفُنِي " وهذا ما حدث تماما ً . الايمان هبة ٌ من الله ونحن نعمل على ان نحفظه والايمان الذي من الله ينمو ويزيد ويقوى بالارتكان على الله ، على الله وحده .


----------



## prayer heartily (11 سبتمبر 2011)

> رائع بل الاروع :
> رائع : مراعاة ظروف الآخرين وعدم إساءة الظن في أخطائهم .
> الأروع :أن تسامحهم ولا تتصيد الأخطاء وترد السيئة بالحسنة سترى الخير كله .



حكم كلها جميله ودي بالاخص لو عملنا بيها  هيعم الكره الارضيه الحب والسلام 
شكرا


----------



## إلهنا إله قلوب (11 سبتمبر 2011)

- احذر الحلول البشرية :
عندما يطول الأنتظار ويتسرب الإحباط اليك ، لا تتسرع وتندفع إلى حلول سريعة بشرية ، فقد تحل المشكلة بمشكلة اكبر . ولكن انتظر خلاص الرب ...
يا رب اشفني من الإحباط واملأ قلبي بالرجاء من جديد .

آمين 

وسلام ونعمة الرب عليك ويبارك مجهودك


----------



## fauzi (12 سبتمبر 2011)

CopticG قال:


> حكم كلها جميله ودي بالاخص لو عملنا بيها  هيعم الكره الارضيه الحب والسلام
> شكرا


شكرا  CopticG
الرب يباركك



إلهنا إله قلوب قال:


> - احذر الحلول البشرية :
> عندما يطول الأنتظار ويتسرب الإحباط اليك ، لا تتسرع وتندفع إلى حلول سريعة بشرية ، فقد تحل المشكلة بمشكلة اكبر . ولكن انتظر خلاص الرب ...
> يا رب اشفني من الإحباط واملأ قلبي بالرجاء من جديد .
> 
> ...


شكرااا 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (12 سبتمبر 2011)

416 - أحظروا المسيح مقيدا ً امام بيلاطس الوالي ، حاكمه واهانه وجلده وسخر به ولم يجد به علة لكنه خوفا من شغب الشعب اسلمه لليهود ليصلبوه . اخذوا المسيح مجروحا ً مجلودا مهانا ً متعبا ً وخرج وهو حاملٌ  صليبه ليصلب . خرج وعلى كتفيه صليبٌ جامدٌ ثقيل ، خرج المسيح حاملا ً صليبه على كتفيه . قال المسيح للجميع : " إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي " . هو سار حاملا ً صليبه ونحن ُ وراءه يحمل كل واحدٍ منا صليبه ويتبعه . لكل منا صليب ٌ يحمله وكل صليب ٍ يناسب حامله ، لا يحمّل الرب أحدا ً صليبا ً لا يقدر ُ على حمله ، مثل السيدة التي رزحت تحت ثقل صليبها وتصورت انها تحمل ُ أثقلَ صليب ، تمنت ان تستبدل صليبها بصليبٍ اخف ، في حلم ٍ وجدت نفسها في مكان به صلبان كثيرة ، صلبان كثيرة مختلفة الحجم والشكل والنوع ، وجدت صليبا ً صغيرا ً مرصعا ً بالاحجار الكريمة ، اسرعت نحوه ، رفعته بسهولة ووضعته على كتفها ، احرقت احجاره الملتهبة جسدها . القت به واختارت صليبا ً آخر مظفورا ً بالازهار والورود ، اخذته وحملته واذا تحت الزهور والورود اشواك ، مزقت الاشواك لحمها واسالت دمائها ، رمت به جانبا ً واختارت صليبا ً آخر لم يحرق جلدها ولم يمزق لحمها ، صليبا ً رقيقا ً ، صليبا ً رفيقا ً ، صليبا ً خفيفا ً استطاعت ان تسير به بسهولة ، فحصته ووجدته صليبها الاصلي ، صليبها القديم الذي تذمرت منه واشتكت من ثقله وطلبت وتمنت ان تستبدله . الله يعرف مقدرة كل واحد ٍ منا ، يعرف قوتنا ومدى احتمالنا ولا يسمح ُ بتجربة ٍ أقوى منا ، لا يسمح ان نمر في ضيقة ٍ لا نستطيع ُ أن نحتملها ولا آلام ٍ تفوق ُ قدرتنا عليها . نتلفت حولنا فنرى أغنياء مكتنزي الوجوه يتزينون بالحلي والجواهر والذهب ، لا تحسدهم ، لا تغر منهم فتحت ملابسهم الغالية نار ٌ تحرق وجمر ٌ يشوي . نرى بجوارنا من يحيا حياة ً ناعمة ، حياة ً ممتلئة ً بالزهور  حافلة ً بالورود ، لا تحسدهم ، لا تغر منهم فتحت اوراق الورد اشواك وتحت الزهر دماء ٌ تسيل . لو مررت على كل الصلبان تجربها وتختار ، لو أردت  صليبا ً صغيرا ً ، لو تمنيت وفتشت على انسب صليب ٍ لك لما وجدت انسب من الصليب الذي تحمله .
قابلاً حمل صليبي  ،    اتبعُ الفادى الأمينْ  .


----------



## fauzi (13 سبتمبر 2011)

417 - بعد ان عبر الشعب البحر ، بعد ان ساروا على قاعه ِ اليابس ونجوا من فرعون ، ارتحلوا " مِنْ بَحْرِ سُوفَ وَخَرَجُوا إِلَى بَرِّيَّةِ شُورٍ. فَسَارُوا ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَلَمْ يَجِدُوا مَاءً. " لم يجدوا ماء ً . من بعيد لمحوا لمعان ماء ساكن وسط الرمال لكنهم وجدوا ان الماء مر ، ماء ٌ مر غير صالح ٍ للشرب ، وأخذ العطش يهري اجوافهم ، تذمر الشعب ، صرخ الى موسى وصرخ موسى للرب ، العطش يكاد يقتلهم في البرية . وأرى الرب موسى شجرة ً طرحها في الماء فصار الماء عذبا ً . شرب الشعب وارتوى . بعد الارتواء جلسوا يستريحون ، وضع الله فريضة ً لموسى "  وَهُنَاكَ امْتَحَنَهُ ، قال له الله : " إِنْ كُنْتَ تَسْمَعُ لِصَوْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ ، وَتَصْنَعُ الْحَقَّ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ ، وَتَصْغَى إِلَى وَصَايَاهُ وَتَحْفَظُ جَمِيعَ فَرَائِضِهِ ، فَمَرَضًا مَا مِمَّا وَضَعْتُهُ عَلَى الْمِصْرِيِّينَ لاَ أَضَعُ عَلَيْكَ. فَإِنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ شَافِيكَ " . هكذا امتحن الله موسى في البرية ، وضع امامه فرائضه ليسمعها ويطيعها ، والله يمتحن قديسيه ، يوفر لهم ما يحتاجون اليه ، الماء العذب في البرية ، ويضع امامهم فرائضه ُ وشرائعه ُ وقانونه ُ وناموسه ، من يسلك فيها يشفى . الله يمتحن رجاله الأقوياء الله يمتحن ابطاله الصامدين ، الله يمتحنهم . ابراهيم رجل الايمان ، بطل الايمان البار امتحن الله ايمانه وبره ، أمره ُ ان يأخذ ابنه وحيده الذي يحبه اسحق ويقدمه ذبيحة واطاع ابراهيم ونجح . ايوب البار التقي المستقيم الكامل كان يتقي الله ويحيد عن الشر ، مر في الامتحان وكان امتحان ايوب صعبا ً ، فقد ابنائه ُ وبناته ، فقد ممتلكاته ، فقد صحته وقوته ، وصمد ونجح وعوضه الله وطوبه . وعلى مدى العصور يمتحن الله اتقيائه ، الله يرى اتقيائهُ اقوياء لكنه يجعلهم يمرون في الامتحان ليعرف قوة احتمالهم كالحديد والفولاذ يمسكه الحداد بيده ، يمدده ، يلويه ويفتله ويدخله النار ويتعامل معه وهو في النار ، وهو خارج النار يبسطه ويثنيه ويطرقه ، يدقه بكل ما فيه من قوة ليعرف قوة احتماله ومدى صلاحيته ِ للمهمة التي عليه ، هل هذا الحديد يصلح ُ لبناء بيت ؟ أم لبناء سفينة ؟ هل يصلح ُ لبناء برج أو جسر ؟ وعلى قدر احتماله ِ وقت امتحانه يوجهه ُ للمكان المناسب له والدور الذي يقوم به . الاحتمال صفة ُ كل مؤمن ، الايمان العملي يحتمل ، يتقوى . يتقوى بالطرق ِ والضرب ، بالشد والجذب والدق .


----------



## fauzi (14 سبتمبر 2011)

418 - عندما نسير في الطريق ننظر ُ الى الامام ، نلقي بصرنا الى قدام ، نفحص الطريق الذي امامنا ، ندقق وننظر بحرص ٍ الى الطريق ، قد تكون على الطريق عثرة ، قد نجد امامنا عائقا ً أو سدا ً ، نسير ونحن نستعد لمواجهة ما سوف يقابلنا في تقدمنا للامام وهذا امر ٌ هام لضمان السلامة . حين نقود ُ سيارة ننظر  للامام ، حين نسلك ُ سبيلا ً ننظر للامام ، حين نعبر شارعا ً ننظر ُ للامام ، لكن داود النبي في مزموره الشهير 23 يقول : " إِنَّمَا خَيْرٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ يَتْبَعَانِنِي كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِي " تلفت داود النبي الى الخلف ، نظر الى ما وراء ظهره ، نظر خلفه ، وجد من يتبعه ، وجد الخير َ يتبعه ، الخير َ بكل غناه وثرائه يتبعه ، وجد آخر يصاحبه ، وجد الرحمة َ تتبعه ، الرحمة ُ بكل رقتها وجمالها تتبعه .  ما اجملها من صحبة ، ما الذها من رفقة ، الخير والرحمة  يتبعانه . النظر الى الامام فقط ليس هو السبيل للشعور بالامان والراحة ، النظر الى الخلف ايضا ً يملأ القلب بالاطمئنان والسلام والرضا .  تابعان لا ينحرفان يسيران خلفك بنفس سرعتك ونفس طريقك ، إن سرت َ يمينا ً سارا يمينا ً وإن انحرفت يسارا ً انحرفا خلفك ، إن أبطأت السير ابطئا معك ، إن اسرعت الخطوات اسرعا خلفك ، لا تحتاج ان تتأكد انهما خلفك فهما يتبعانك . ألا تسمع ُ صوت خطواتهما ؟ ألا تحس بانفاسهما  وتسمع ُ أصواتهما ؟ هما يلتصقان بك ، يتبعانك ، هما حارسان امينان يحميان ظهرك ،  يدافعان عنك من الخلف . لن يقترب منك خطر ٌ من الخلف غدرا ً ليضربك ويعوق ُ مسيرتك . هما كفيلان بحمايتك ، ملاكان حارسان يرافقانك الطريق والحياة ، لا يكلان ، لا يتعبان ، لا يملان ، لا يتراجعان ، لا يتخاذلان ، لا يكفان ، يستمران يوما ً بعد يوم كل ايام حياتك ، كل الايام . لا تنظر خلسة الى الخلف لتتأكد من وجودهما ورائك ، هما موجودان . لا تصغ السمع محاولا ً ان تطمأن لسيرهما معك ، هما يسيران ، مبعوثان من الله الذي يهتم بك الذي يرسلهما لاتباعك . الله لا يكف عن ارسال الخير لك ولا يبخل بالرحمة عليك ، الخير ُ كل الخير ، خير ُ الله لك ، لك انت ، والرحمة ُ كل الرحمة ، ورحمة ُ الله لك ، لك انت َ . سر طريقك مطمئنا ً فهناك من يتبعك ، خير الله ورحمته يتبعانك ، يتبعانك .


----------



## fauzi (15 سبتمبر 2011)

419 - أحدث صلب المسيح صدمة ً كبيرة ً لتلاميذه ، كيف يموت ُ هكذا ؟ كيف ينتهي الحلم العظيم ؟ واحدثت قيامته صدمة ً كبيرة اخرى . كيف يحدث هذا ؟ هذا فوق ادراك العقل . وكان اثنان منهم منطلقان في الطريق الى عمواس كانا متحيرين من كل ما حدث ، ظهر المسيح واقترب منهما سار بجوارهما ولم يعرفاه " أُمْسِكَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمَا عَنْ مَعْرِفَتِهِ " ، وتحاوروا معا ً ، تكلموا ، بتردد وحيرة ٍ اخبراه بما رأته النسوة ولم يفهما . بدأ يشرح لهما ويفسر عن جميع ما تكلم به الانبياء عن موته وقيامته وصعوده . اعاد على مسامعهما النبوات ، استرجع معهما اقوال الاسفار المقدسة . برغم اقناع الكلمات لم يفهما أو يقبلا ، برغم وضوح التفسيرات لم يريا .  وجلس معهما واخذ خبزا ً وكسر وناولهما " فَانْفَتَحَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمَا وَعَرَفَاهُ " . كان قلباهما ملتهبين فيهما وهو يكلمهما في الطريق ويوضح لهما الكتب لكنهما عرفاه حين دخل اليهما واقام وكسر الخبز وناولهما وتعشى معهما . المسيح ليس معلما ً عاديا ً ، ليس استاذا ً ولا محاضرا ً ولا مدرسا ً مقنعا ً ، المسيح لا يتكلم بعلم العلماء ولا حكمة الحكماء ولا منطق الفهماء ، هو يتحدث الى القلب ، كلماته لا تصل الى عقولنا من خلال اذهاننا ، كلماته تدخل القلب ، تحل فيه وتسكن ، كلماته تنمو وتحيا في قلوبنا ، وبه ِ ، بهِ هو وحده بالروح القدس تنفتح عيوننا فنفهم ونعرفه . الروح القدس فينا يفك اسرار ملكوت الله ويجعله يحيا فينا . دخول المسيح لحياتنا وقلوبنا ، حلوله فينا ، عشائه معنا ونحن معه ، هذا فقط يفتح عيوننا فنراه ونعرفه ، لا تبقى عيوننا منفكة ٌ عن معرفته . كم من علماء قرأوا كلمات الله ، فحصوا وبحثوا وحللوها ولم يعرفوه . كم من افراد ٍ يواظبون على قراءة الكتاب المقدس ويحفظون كلماته غيبا ً ، يرددونها في كل مناسبة وبدون مناسبة لكنهم  ايضا ً لا يعرفونه . لتعرف المسيح ، لتفهمه وتدرك مشيئته لا بد ان تنفتح عيناك ، وتنفتح عيناك حين يدخل ُ اليك ، حين تفتح ُ له الباب ليدخل . دخوله الى قلبك يمزق الحجاب الذي يحجب النظر عن عينيك ، يرفع الغمامة ، يُبعد الغلالة ، يأتي بالفهم والادراك والمعرفة . كلام الله وكتابه المقدس هو الحق لكن ليست كل العيون تراه . نعمة الله ورحمته ومجده هناك لكن ليست كل النفوس تتمتع بها . المسيح وحده بوجوده وحلوله في حياتك يجعل ُ عينيك تريان . الروح القدس وحده بسكناه فيك يغمر حياتك بالنعمة والرحمة . افتح عينيك بالروح القدس ، تريان ، سلم له عقلك ، يُدرك ويفهم .


----------



## fauzi (16 سبتمبر 2011)

420 - حزينا ً مضروبا ً باعظم تجربة ٍ حلت بانسان ، كان ايوب جالسا ً وسط الرماد . سبعة ُ اولاد ٍ وسعة ُ بنات ٍ ماتوا جميعا ً ، كل مواشيه ِ هلكت وثروته ُ ضاعت ، سقط البيت على غلمانه وسكانه انسحقوا تحته ، كل شيء راح وضاع ، ضربه ُ قرح ٌ رديء من باطن ِ قدمه حتى هامته ، حطام ُ انسان ٍ ملقى في التراب . في ذلك كله يقول ايوب : " اما انا فقد علمت ان ولي حي " ولي حي  وبعد ان يفنى جلدي هذا وبدون جسدي ارى الله ، ارى الله . لم يكن ينظر الى الخراب حوله ، لم يكن يريد املاكه تعود ُ له ، لم يتمنى ان يقوم بنوه وبناته ، لم يتمنى ان ينتصب بيته من جديد . وجد ان كل شيء ٍ لا قيمة له ، كل شيء ٍ زائل ، والزائل يزول ، الكل يزول وينتهي . عَلِم َ ان جلده المقروح ايضا ً سوف يفنى ، علم ان جسده ايضا ً سيزول . بعد ان ضاع المال ، بعد ان مات البنون والبنات ، بعد ان اعتل الجسد يبقى ان يفنى الجلد ، يبقى ان يذهب الجسد ، يفنى الفاني ويذهب فيرى الله ، الله الذي اراه كما يقول " الى ذلك تتوق كليتاي في جوفي ".
امسكوا استيفانوس حاوروه وجادلوه وبكل شجاعة اجابهم وافحمهم ، حنقوا بقلوبهم وصروا باسنانهم عليه ، القوا به وسط الدائرة ليرجموه . في الوسط والحجارة تنهال عليه والايدي تُلقي بها في صراخٍ مجنون معتوه كان وجهه ُ كوجه ملاك ، كانوا يرجمونه وهو يشخص بعينيه الى السماء ، شَخِصَ الى السماء وهو ممتليء من الروح القدس فرأى مجد الله ، رأى الله ، وصوت ٍ واهن ٍ واضح ٍ وهو يرى الله قال : " ايها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي " ثم جثى على ركبتيه وصرخ بصوت ٍ عظيم " يا رب لا تقم لهم هذه الخطية " .
رأى ايوب الله بعد ان فنى الجلد المقروح وذهب الجسد الترابي وراى استيفانوس مجد الله ويسوع قائما ً عن يمين الله وهو يشخص ُ للسماء . رأيا الله بالعيان ، رأياه رؤية العين ، رأياه حين لحقا به في المجد . ونحن نرى الله بالايمان ، الآن رؤية الايمان وسنراه حتما ً بالعيان فيما بعد ... المؤمنين جميعا ً في كل العصور من بعيد ننظر ونرى ونصدق ان لنا وطنا ً سماويا ً حيث يوجد الله وسنراه ، نرى الله . هناك سنرى الملك بكل بهائه ، سنرى ارضا ً بعيدة مجيدة يقيم فيها الله . نحن لا ننتظر السماء ونطلبها لما بها من بهاء ، لما بها من جمال وروعة خارقة ، نحن لا ننتظر السماء ونطلبها للقديسين هناك والاحباء للراحة والخلود والبقاء بل لاننا هناك سنرى الله ، نراهُ وجها ً لوجه ، دائما ً الى الابد .


----------



## fauzi (17 سبتمبر 2011)

421 - في السبي في السنة الثانية عشرة منه في المساء كانت يد الرب على حزقيال . يقول النبي حزقيال  : " وَكَانَتْ يَدُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ مَسَاءً " . وسط ظلمة المساء ، وسط سكون المساء ، وسط الوحدة ، وسط الضياع كانت يد الرب هناك حلت وهبطت على كتفه يد الله في المساء . حين تصور ان لا احد حوله ، حين تصور انه منفي ٌ متروك ٌ وسط الليل كانت يد الله هناك ، جائت يد الله تؤنس وحدته ، جائت تقويه وتشجعه ، جائت تُعلن وجود الله . عندما ينفض الجميع تُعلن نور الله وسط ظلمة المساء . حين يحل الظلام ، حين تهبط الظلمة الى الارض ، حين تحتويك وتلفك ، تخترق يد الله الظلام ، تمزق يد الله ستار الظلمة ، تلمس كتفك ، تستقر عليه . إن كنت لا تراها تشعر بها . إن كنت لا تميزها تعرف انها بقربك فيفرح القلب وتسبّح النفس وتبتهج الروح وتعلو الحان الابتهاج . غير المرئي قريب ، غير المحدود موجود . الخالد الابدي بجوارك فيهرب الشيء المرئي ، يبتعد الخطر المحدود ، يتركك الظلام وينقشع . عندما يهاجم القلب ضعف ، عندما يحل بالنفس فتور ، حين تبرد الروح  ، حالا ً تأتي اليد ، يد الله لتقوي وتحيي وتشجع وتعضّد وتعيد حرارة الحياة . عندما تشتعل النار داخلنا تحرق القلب ، حين تعلو السنة القلق داخل النفس حالا ً تأتي اليد ، يد الله لتطفئ اللهب ، ترطّب ، تهدّي ، تسكّن الروح . يد الله تطرد عنك الهم ، يد الله تصد عنك هجمات العدو . يقول داود النبي : " علَى غَضَبِ أَعْدَائِي تَمُدُّ يَدَكَ ، وَتُخَلِّصُنِي يَمِينُكَ. الرَّبُّ يُحَامِي عَنِّي " ( مزمور 138 : 7 ، 8 ) . يده قوية اقوى من كل شيء ، أقوى من كل بأس ، يده شديدة ٌ وذراعه ممدودة ورحمته الى الابد ، يد الله تصل اليك في أي مكان وفي كل وقت ، يد الله معك بقربك . يد الله تمتد لك حيثما تكون وحينما تحتاج ، يد الله عليك ، على كتفك . كان دانيال في ارض بابل عبدا ً مسلوب الارادة والحرية بعيدا ً عن وطنه ، وسط جنون الملك ومجونه ، وسط بلاطه وسجونه ، وسط ظلمة المساء فاذا بيد ٍ تلمسه ، إذا بيد ٍ ترفعه وتقيمه ، اقتحمت ذلك ورفعته واقامته . في وسط العاصفة ، الريح تهب غاضبة ، الامواج تعلو صاخبة ، الماء يزيد تحت قدمي بطرس وهو يسير عليه ، بدأ بطرس يغرق واذا بيد ٍ تمتد اليه ، اذا بيد ٍ تمسك بيده ، اذا بيد ٍ ترفعه وتنقذه . يد الله معك في كل ظرف ، يد الله بقربك في كل وقت ، يد الله تلمسك وتشفيك ، لا تخف ، لا تفزع امسك بها وتعلّق ، الله لك .


----------



## fauzi (19 سبتمبر 2011)

422 - تواجهنا في الحياة مواقف غريبة متعددة نجد انفسنا عاجزين عن الحكم عليها . ننظر الى الامور ونحن نحاول اتخاذ القرار ونتحير ، لا نعرف كيف نتصرف ، كيف نختار ؟ ونمعن الفكر ونشحذ العقل ، ندقق ونفحص ومهما طال الوقت لا بد ان نختار ، واصعب ما يواجه الانسان في حياته هو قرار الاختيار ، قرار اتخاذ القرار ، الاختيار الجيد يؤدي الى النجاح والانتصار والاخنيار السيء يقود الى الفشل والانهيار . الاختيار الجيد يؤثر على حياة الانسان ويمتد اثره الى حياة من حوله . ونحاول قبل ان نختار ونتخذ القرار ان نجمع كل ما يمكن جمعه من معلومات . المعرفة تساعد على حسن الاختيار ، المعلومات الدقيقة تحكّم القرار ، لكننا كثيرا ً ما ننساق ُ في اختيارنا الى الشعور والاحساس ، الى الاهواء والعواطف . نجد انفسنا في اختيارنا مدفوعين بعواطفنا واحاسيسنا نميل لهذا ونرفض ذاك ، وفي ميلنا او رفضنا لا نجد ُ سببا ً مقنعا ً أو مبررا ً مبنيا ً على منطق ٍ أو حق . واخطر ما يُتخذ من قرار هو ان يسير الانسان حياته مدفوعا ً بالاحاسيس ، والمسيحي في حياته وسلوكه في هذا العالم الذي نعيشه يعتمد على الايمان ، الايمانُ ليس احساسا ً ، الايمان ُ ليس عاطفة ، الايمان ُ ليس شعورا ً ، الايمان ثقة والثقة تُبنى على معرفة ، الايمان يقين واليقين ُ يقوم على الفهم " وَأَمَّا الإِيمَانُ فَهُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى. " ( عبرانيين 11 : 1 ) رجاء ٌ واثق ويقين ٌ مدرك ، ثقة ٌ في موضوع الايمان الذي نضع َ ايماننا فيه ونوجهه اليه - الله - يقين ٌ بما يقوله ُ لنا ويعدنا  به ، يقين ٌ بكلامه وبمواعيده ، يقين ٌ في اقواله . وهذا الايمان لا يأتي من فراغ  بل من تجربة ٍ وخبرة ٍ وتاريخ علاقة بالله . نعرف الله لذلك نثق به ، اختبرنا محبته لذلك نؤمن به ، مررنا بظروف ٍ رافقنا فيها ، سرنا في طرق ٍ طويلة وعرة متكئين على ذراعه ، لذلك نؤمن به ونثق فيه ونعتمد عليه ونأتي اليه عندما نحتاج ُ للاختيار . لا نتردى في تيه ٍ من المشاعر المتضاربة الرعناء والاحاسيس المخادعة الجوفاء ، لكن نعتمد ُ على صخرة ٍ قوية ، على جبل ٍ شامخ ، على ارض ٍ صلبة . يقول يعقوب الرسول : " وَإِنَّمَا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدُكُمْ تُعْوِزُهُ حِكْمَةٌ، فَلْيَطْلُبْ مِنَ اللهِ الَّذِي يُعْطِي الْجَمِيعَ بِسَخَاءٍ وَلاَ يُعَيِّرُ، فَسَيُعْطَى لَهُ. وَلكِنْ لِيَطْلُبْ بِإِيمَانٍ " ( يعقوب 1 : 5 ، 6 ) .
مولاي اني مؤمن ٌ زدني عزما ً يقوي بالفدا  أمني 
واجعل يقيني ثابت الركن ِ واشدد بروحك مولاي ايماني 
آمنت يا ربي فقوي ايماني شدد يقيني وزِد فيك َ إركاني


----------



## fauzi (20 سبتمبر 2011)

423 - بعد العشاء والمسيح يجلس وسط تلاميذه يتحدث معهم التفت المسيح الى بطرس ، كان اقرب التلاميذ اليه ، دائما ً كان بالقرب منه ، منذ تبعه وهو يحرص على ان يكون بجواره . نظر الى عينيه الممتلئتين بالحماس والغيرة ، ادرك ما بقلبه من اخلاص ٍ واقدام ، كان يعلم امانته وصدقه لكنه ايضا ً كان يعرف اندفاعه الذي كثيرا ً ما كان يوقعه في مشاكل . قال له : " سِمْعَانُ ، سِمْعَانُ، هُوَذَا الشَّيْطَانُ طَلَبَكُمْ لِكَيْ يُغَرْبِلَكُمْ كَالْحِنْطَةِ " ولعل بطرس واجه قول المسيح هذا بالتحدي ، كان ايمانه وثقته بنفسه كبيرين ، ولعله قال في نفسه : وماذا يستطيع ان يفعل الشيطان بي ، يغربلني كالحنطة ؟ مستحيل . فقال المسيح له : " وَلكِنِّي طَلَبْتُ مِنْ أَجْلِكَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَفْنَى إِيمَانُكَ. وَأَنْتَ مَتَى رَجَعْتَ ثَبِّتْ إِخْوَتَكَ " . لم يكن الشيطان قد بدأ هجومه بعد ولكن المسيح كان قد بدأ يصلي لبطرس . لم ينتظر المسيح حتى يبدأ الشيطان ويوجه ضرباته ، بدأ هو بالدفاع لصد الضربات . لو كان المسيح قد قال لبطرس : اذهب وصلي لاجل نفسك لتكون في مأمن ، لو فعل ذلك لكان قد قدم لبطرس نصيحة ً غالية وتحذيرا ً نافعا ً مفيدا ً له . ولو كان المسيح قد قال لبطرس : لا تخف أنا بجوارك سوف ادافع عنك ، لو فعل ذلك لكان قد وهب بطرس وعدا ً بالحماية ومنحه بركة ً عظيمة ًُ كبيرة ، لكنه قال : انا اعرف عنف التجربة واعرف قوتك الحقيقية لذلك صليت لك ، طلبت لاجلك ، طلبت من مصدر القوة ان يقويك فلا يفنى ايمانك . المسيح يطلب ُ لاجل بطرس ، يصلي المسيح ، يطلب لاجلك ، يصلي  . نعرف المسيح مخلّصا ً جاء الى الارض وحمل خطايانا عنا ، فدانا ، خلصنا . نعرف المسيح ربا ً وسيدا ً حررنا من يد الشيطان وضمنا الى مملكته . نعرف انه عاش على الارض لاجلنا ومات على الصليب وقام أيضا ً لاجلنا . لكننا ننسى احيانا ً انه حي ٌ قائم ٌ في السماء يصلي لنا ويشفع فينا امام عرش الله . ننسى انه بعد ان بررنا وحمل آثامنا ، بعد ان سكب للموت نفسه ، هوشفيعنا . يقول عنه الرسول بولس : " فَمِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ يَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ ، لَهُ كَهَنُوتٌ لاَ يَزُولُ. فَمِنْ ثَمَّ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ أَيْضًا إِلَى التَّمَامِ الَّذِينَ يَتَقَدَّمُونَ بِهِ إِلَى اللهِ ، إِذْ هُوَ حَيٌّ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ لِيَشْفَعَ فِيهِمْ " ( عبرانيين 7 : 24 ، 25 )  كاهن ٌ " عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادَقَ " يشفع فينا . المسيح يطلب لاجلك ، يصلي لاجلك ، يشفع فيك دائما ً .
حين تضعف امام التجربة ، حين تخور ، حين تتخاذل ولا تقوى على الصمود ، حينئذ ٍ وبمجرد ان ترفع عينيك وقلبك تستنجد به يُسرع لينقذك ويصلي ويطلب لاجلك حتى لا يفنى ايمانك ، هو الوحيد ، هو الشفيع .


----------



## fauzi (21 سبتمبر 2011)

424 - ايوب وقد اصابته الخطوب وحلت به المصائب الواحدة بعد الاخرى ، وهو ملقى ً خارجا ً في الرماد بلا مأوى ، فقد سقط البيت وانهدم ، بلا ابناء فقد ماتوا جميعا ً ، بلا مواشي او ثروة فقد ضاع كل شيء . جاء اليه اصدقاءٌ يعزونه ، يتكلمون معه ، يتحاورون ويتحدثون ، وفي لحظات ٍ كثيرة كانوا معزين متعبين وكان كلامهم بلا جدوى ، الا ان  أَلِيهُو صديقه قال له يوما ً : " اصْبِرْ ...... أَنَّهُ بَعْدُ لأَجْلِ اللهِ كَلاَمٌ. " . لأجل الله كلام ، كانوا يتكلمون معه ويعزونه لانه لأجل الله كلام . كلمات أَلِيهُو هذه ما تزال ُ ترن  في آذاننا حتى الآن لانه لأجل الله كلام . هل نتكلم لأجل الله ؟ هل لأجل الله لدينا كلام ؟ . الله اوجدنا لنتكلم لأجله . قال لتلاميذه ولنا : " اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا. " فلدينا لأجل الله كلام . المسيح كسر قيودك وحررك من سلطة الخطية ، المسيح بررك ، اطلقك مبررا ً بارا ً ، المسيح مات لاجلك وقام ، المسيح فداك ، فهل تعيش حريتك لنفسك ؟ هل تعيش برّك وحدك ؟ هل تتمتع وحدك ؟ ام تذهب وتحدّث ب " كَمْ صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ بِكَ وَرَحِمَكَ ". ؟  لأجل الله كلام . اخفاء كلام الله حرام ، اخفاء كلام الله عصيان ، اخفاء كلام الله خطية . لا يمكننا ان لا نتكلم بما رأينا وسمعنا ، الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نتكلم به ، نحن شهود ٌ له ، كيف لا يتكلم الشهود " فَوَيْلٌ لِي إِنْ كُنْتُ لاَ أُبَشِّرُ. " ( 1 كورنثوس 9 : 16 ) .كيف نحجب عن العالم كلام الله ؟ كيف نخفيه ، كيف ؟ فلأجل الله كلام . قال المسيح لتلاميذه ولنا : " أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ ، وَلكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا يُمَلَّحُ ؟ ....... أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ . لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُخْفَى مَدِينَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ عَلَى جَبَل ، وَلاَ يُوقِدُونَ سِرَاجًا وَيَضَعُونَهُ تَحْتَ الْمِكْيَالِ ، بَلْ عَلَى الْمَنَارَةِ فَيُضِيءُ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْبَيْتِ . فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هكَذَا "  . لأجل الله كلام . قد لا تكون قسا ً أو كاهنا ً أو واعظا ً على منبر لكن لديك لأجل الله كلام . قد لا تكون كاتبا ً أو اديبا ً أو شاعرا ً يستخدم القلم لكن لديك لأجل الله كلام . قد تتصور ان ليس لديك موهبة ٌ او وزنة ٌ تستخدمها لكي تخدم الله . قد تظن ان يدك فارغة وقدمك عاجزة ولسانك مقيد لكن قلبك عامر ٌ بمحبة الله . اعمل كما عمل بطرس ويوحنا وقل : " لَيْسَ لِي فِضَّةٌ وَلاَ ذَهَبٌ ، وَلكِنِ الَّذِي لِي فَإِيَّاهُ أُعْطِيكَ " ( اعمال الرسل 3 : 6 ) .لديك لأجل الله كلام ، تكلم به . تكلم عند البئر ، تكلم على الطريق ، تكلم في البيت ، في العمل ، لديك لأجل الله كلام . تكلم في الصباح ، في المساء ، في الليل ، في النهار ، لديك لأجل الله كلام .


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 سبتمبر 2011)

> فهل تعيش  حريتك لنفسك ؟ هل تعيش برّك وحدك ؟ هل تتمتع وحدك ؟ ام تذهب وتحدّث   بكَمْ صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ بِكَ وَرَحِمَكَ ". ؟



مجهود فوق الممتاز وبستفاد خالص من التاملات الجميلة دى
اذكرنى فى صلواتك يا استاذنا
آمين
سلام ونعمه


----------



## fauzi (22 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> مجهود فوق الممتاز وبستفاد خالص من التاملات الجميلة دى
> اذكرنى فى صلواتك يا استاذنا
> آمين
> سلام ونعمه


شكراااااااا   ABOTARBO
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## fauzi (22 سبتمبر 2011)

425 - تجمع بنو الانبياء حول اليشع النبي ، زمرة ٌ من رجال الله الاتقياء ، مجموعة ٌ من الابرار عاشوا معا ً ومع النبي في مكان ٍ ضيق لم يعد يكفيهم ، وقالوا لاليشع : الموضع ضيق فلنذهب الى الاردن نقطع الاشجار ونبني لانفسنا ولك موضعا ً مناسبا ً لنقيم فيه . وافق النبي على قولهم ، ذهبوا واستعار احدهم فأسا ً حديديا ً من صديق ٍ ليقطع به الخشب ، وبينما الكل منهمك في القطع والبناء سقط الفأس الحديدي في الماء ، غاص حالا ً في الاعماق وصرخ الرجل للنبي يطلب العون فالفأس معارة ، وذهب رجل الله الى حيث سقط الفأس " فَقَطَعَ عُودًا وَأَلْقَاهُ هُنَاكَ ، فَطَفَا الْحَدِيدُ. " ( 2 ملوك 6 : 6 ) . طفا الحديد وظهرت الفأس وتناولها الرجل وعاد يعمل في القطع والبناء ، وهل يطفو الحديد ؟ نعم بأمر الله وقدرته يطفو ، يطفو الحديد . ننظر الى المشكلة فنراها مستحيلة ، لا يمكن ليد ٍ بشرية ان تعالجها ، لا يطفو الحديد لكن اصبع الله تتدخل ويصبح المستحيل ممكنا ً . " غَيْرُ الْمُسْتَطَاعِ عِنْدَ النَّاسِ مُسْتَطَاعٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ " ( لوقا 18 : 27 )  . عمل ٌ صعب تُكّلف به ، اصعب مما تستطيع القيام به ، مستحيل ، وهل يطفو الحديد . وحين تلجأ الى الله يصبح الصعب سهلا ً وتقوم بالعمل خير قيام ويطفو الحديد . تمر في أزمة ٍ مالية عنيفة ، الابواب مغلقة ، السبل مسدودة ، كيف السبيل ؟ وترفع وجهك لله وتمد يدك له وحده وتنفرج الأزمة وتُحل  ، ويطفو الحديد . تستعبدك عادة ٌ سيئة ، تجثم فوقك خطية ثقيلة ، لا مفر لك ، لا خلاص . وتستنجد بالله القوي يحررك ويكسر قيودك وينجّيك منها  ، ويطفو الحديد . يستبد بك ظالم يًشهر سلاحه ضدك ، يغرز مخالبه في جلدك ، يضطهدك ، وتصرخ لله ، تضع جروحك امامه ، تستصرخه ان يعينك ، ويتدخل ، ويطفو الحديد . ما الذي تواجهه الآن ويصعب عليك التعامل معه ؟ احضره امام الله . ما الذي تقاسيه وتعاني منه وتحزن له وتتألم ؟ قدّمه ، قدّمه لله . لا تنظر الى لحديد وهو يسقط في الماء وتتحسر وتيأس وتفشل . لا تتصور ان حياتك مستحيلة ٌ ومتاعبك ثقيلة اثقل ُ من الماء ، حتى لو كانت كذلك فالله يجعل المستحيل مستطاعا ً ، كل شيء ٍ عنده مستطاع وسوفَ يطفو الحديد ، سوف تُرفع الاثقال ، سوف تختفي الصعوبات . إن آمنت ترى مجد الله . الجسد الميت النتن خرج من القبر وقام .( يوحنا 11 ) على قدر ايمانك يكون لك ، حسب ايمانك ، بحجم ثقتك بالله . اصبع الله تتحرك ، يد الله تعمل ، تعمل الاشياء العادية والخارقة . ثق به ، اعتمد عليه ، أقبِل بثقلك اليه ، لا تشك في قدرته فهو الذي يجعل الجو الملبد يصفو وهو الذي يجعل الحديد يطفو .


----------



## fauzi (23 سبتمبر 2011)

426 - كان داود نبيا ً ، نبيا ً عظيما ً للرب ، كان قلبه حسب قلب الله ، يا له ُ من نبي . وكان ملكا ً ، ملكا ً عظيما ً لاسرائيل ، كان الشعب يحبه ُ ويخضع ُ له ، يا له من ملك . وكان غنيا ً ، كانت لديه ِ اموال ٌ كثيرة ، قصوره ُ مملوءة ٌ بالخير ، يا له من غني . وكان قويا ً ، في صباه قتل أسدا ً ودبا ً ، في فتوته قتل  جُلْيَاتُ الجبار ، يا له من قوي . لكنه امسك قيثارته ُ وعزف عليها يقول : " حَوِّلْ عَيْنَيَّ عَنِ النَّظَرِ إِلَى الْبَاطِلِ. فِي طَرِيقِكَ أَحْيِنِي. "  ( مزمور 119 : 37 ) .وجد ان كل ما لديه باطل إن لم يسر في طريق الرب ، بعيدا ً عنه موت . النبوة إن لم تكن في طريق الله  " نُحَاسًا يَطِنُّ أَوْ صَنْجًا يَرِنُّ " ، الملك إن لم يكن حسب طريق الرب مظهر ٌ كاذب وعرش ٌ حقير . الغِنى إن لم يكن لمجد الرب وبِره تراب ٌ زائل ورماد ٌ باطل . القوة ُ إن لم تكن لخدمة الله جبارة ٌ غاشمة ، ظالمة ، سفاحة آثمة ،  حَوِّلْ يا رب عَيْنَيَّ عَنِ النَّظَرِ إِلَى الْبَاطِلِ. فِي طَرِيقِكَ أَحْيِنِي  . الباطل ُ حولي ، يدور ُ حولي ، الباطل ُ خلفي وامامي ، الباطل ُ يحيط  بي . طلبتي يا رب وصلاتي ، طلبتي ان تساعدني لاحول عيني عن النظر الى الباطل ، الباطل يشملني ويلفني أغرق ُ فيه ِ واغوص كالغريق وسط الماء ، اضرب ُ ذراعي ّ لابتعد َ عنه ُ ، أغوص ُ اكثر ، ارفسهُ ، ابعده ُ ، يقترب مني اكثر ، لا قدرة لي عليه ، لا فِكاك َ لي منه ُ ، استنشقه ُ مع الهواء ، اشربه ُ مع الماء . شهوات العالم حولي باطلة ، ملذاته واطاييبه ُ ومباهجه ُ باطلة ، اهتمامات العالم واهدافه ُ باطلة ، تطلعاته ُ وطموحاته ُ باطلة ، غرور العالم باطل ، مجد العالم باطل ، نجاح العالم باطل وغناه باطل " بَاطِلُ الأَبَاطِيلِ ، الْكُلُّ بَاطِلٌ. ....... الْكُلُّ بَاطِلٌ وَقَبْضُ الرِّيحِ. " حول يا رب عيني ّ عن الباطل ، كل ما في العالم قبض الريح لا يبقى في كفي ، لا آخذ ُ شيئا ً معي ، ماذا انتفع ؟ ماذا انتفع لو ربحت ُ العالم كله ؟ الكل باطل ، احيني يا رب في طريقك ، طريقك حياه ، لا حياة الا عندك . كما لم يجد داود حياة ً في مُلكه وغناه وقوته ِ ونبوته هكذا انا يا رب ميت ٌ بدونك . انت لي الطريق والحق والحياة ، مهما حصلت ُ في هذا العالم من اباطيل ، مهما امسكت ُ بها وتمسكت ستسقط من قبضتي حين ترتخي قبضتي وتنفتح حين ارحل ، وسأقف امام العرش بأيدٍ خاوية فالباطل ُ باطل ٌ لا يبقى معي ، الحياة ُ فقط في طريقك ، الباقي فقط خوفك ، الدائم فقط اتبّاعك . حين تقف امام صليب المسيح مقررا ً قبوله ربا ً وسيدا ً ، تحيا . حين تُعلن ايمانك َ به وخضوعك له ، يحيا المسيح فيك . هذا هو الطريق الوحيد للحياة الابدية وكل ما دونه ُ باطل .


----------



## fauzi (24 سبتمبر 2011)

427 - كان ايوب رجلا ً كاملا ً مستقيما ً يتقي الله ويحيد عن الشر ، كان رجلا ً بارا ً امام الله ، وجاء الشيطان ، جاء الشيطان ليحاربه ويجربه وقال : هل مجانا ً يتقي ايوب الله ؟ وكان تعليل الشيطان ان الله قد وهب ايوب بركات ٍ كثيرة ونعما ً عديدة فكيف لا يتقيه ؟ طوال ما تُغدق عليه البركات ، طوال ما تنهمر عليه الثروات والمكافآت فهو يعبد الله ، لكن بمجرد ان يقبض الله يده عنه ، بمجرد ان يكف عن هباته فسوف يحول وجهه عنه . وسمح الله بان يمر ايوب بسلسلة ٍ من التجارب ، مات ابنائه وضاعت ثروته وصحته . وصمد ايوب للتجربة وقال : " عُرْيَانًا خَرَجْتُ مِنْ بَطْنِ أُمِّي، وَعُرْيَانًا أَعُودُ إِلَى هُنَاكَ. الرَّبُّ أَعْطَى وَالرَّبُّ أَخَذَ ، فَلْيَكُنِ اسْمُ الرَّبِّ مُبَارَكًا  " واستمر الرجل في محنته يتقي الله . هناك كثيرون يعبدون الله و يتقونه ، وقت الرخاء والراحة ، وسط النعم والبركات ، وما ان تبدأ المحن وتحل الخطوب ، ما ان تصعب الحياة وتحل الكروب حتى يبدأ التذمر ويتعالى العتاب وينكر محبة الله واهتمامه ومبالاته . يحبون الله وهو يبسط يده اليهم ويعطي ويديرون وجوههم له حين ينضب العطاء . يتّبعون المسيح وهو يفتح عيونهم ويشفي مرضاهم ويقيم موتاهم ويشبع بطونهم ويتراجعون حين يواجهون معه مقاومة الفريسيين ومضايقات الكهنة والكتبة . يسرون خلفه بين الزهور وسط الحقول ، يتزاحمون حوله وهو يخطو فوق الماء . يرتدون عنه وهو يعبر طريق الجلجثة ويتصايحون ضده وهو معلق ٌ على الخشبة . أي عبادة ٍ تلك ؟ أي اتباع  ؟ أي محبة وأي اقتناع ؟ عبادة منفعة ومحبة الانتفاع ، عبادة اليوم الصحو والطريق المعبد ، الطريق الرحب والباب الواسع ، نعم . اما عبادة اليوم الملبد بالغيوم الطريق الوعر ، الطريق الكرب والباب الضيق ، لا  ، " اُدْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَاب الضَّيِّقِ ، لأَنَّهُ وَاسِعٌ الْبَابُ وَرَحْبٌ الطَّرِيقُ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ ، وَكَثِيرُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ مِنْهُ . مَا أَضْيَقَ الْبَابَ وَأَكْرَبَ الطَّرِيقَ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ ، وَقَلِيلُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَجِدُونَهُ  " ( متى 7 : 13 ، 14 ) هؤلاء يسعون نحو العطية لا العاطي ، يترجون الهبة لا الواهب ، عيونهم مركزة على ما بيد الله لا على وجه الله وعلى قلب الله . يسوع يسير امامك فان اردت ان تتبعه فاحمل صليبك وسر خلفه . قد يسير امامك في طريق سهل وتجد الصليب خفيفا ً سهلا ً ، سر ورائه . وقد يسير امامك في طريق ٍ صعب وتجد الصليب ثقيلا ً مرهقا ً ، سر ورائه . علاقتك بالله ليست علاقة عبد ٍ أجير ، علاقة مصلحة ٍ زائلة ، علاقتك بالله علاقة ابن ٍ بأب ، علاقة ُ حب ، رابطة دم ٍ دائمة .


----------



## fauzi (25 سبتمبر 2011)

428 - دخل المسيح القرية ، ارادَ أن يستريح ، وكان يجد دائما ً في بيت لعازر ومرثا ومريم راحته . وهبّت الاختان مرثا ومريم تحتفلان به . جلست مريم تحت قدميه تحتفي به وهرعت مرثا الى داخل البيت تعمل وتشتغل وتعد الطعام . قامت مرثا وجلست مريم . كان على مرثا طهي الطعام وتوفير الشراب ، اشياء ٌ كثيرة ، كانت مرتبكة ً في خدمة ٍ كثيرة ، اما مريم فجلست ترحب بالضيف وتكون معه ، تستمع الى اقواله وتتعلم منه ، ولعل مرثا نادت اختها سرا ً أو اشارت اليها لتلحق َ بها تساعدها فلم تنتبه فدخلت الى حيث المسيح وقالت له عاتبة ً : " يَا رَبُّ ، أَمَا تُبَالِي بِأَنَّ أُخْتِي قَدْ تَرَكَتْنِي أَخْدُمُ وَحْدِي ؟ " قال لها " مَرْثَا ، مَرْثَا ، أَنْتِ تَهْتَمِّينَ وَتَضْطَرِبِينَ لأَجْلِ أُمُورٍ كَثِيرَةٍ ، وَلكِنَّ الْحَاجَةَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ " . لم يكن عيب مرثا انها تخدم ، الخدمة هامة ٌ جدا ً ولازمة ، واجبنا ان نخدم ، ولك يكن عيب مرثا ان خدمتها كانت كثيرة فعلينا ان نكون مكثرين في عمل الرب . العمل ُ كثير ، الحصاد ُ كبير ، واجبنا ان نعمل ُ بجد ٍ وأن نشتغل َ بجهد . ولم يكن عيب ُ مرثا انها كانت مشغولة ً بالخدمة فكلنا يجب ان ننشغل بما للرب لكن العيب ، عيب مرثا انها كانت مرتبكة ً في خدمة ٍ كثيرة ، كانت مرتبكة . حين وجّه المسيح نظرها لم يُنكر عليها خدمتها ولا كثرة ِ خدمتها وانشغالها لكنه انكر عليها اضطرابها وارتباكها "  أَنْتِ تَهْتَمِّينَ وَتَضْطَرِبِينَ لأَجْلِ أُمُورٍ كَثِيرَةٍ " والارتباك والاضطراب ابعدها عن الضيف ، عن الاحتفاء بالضيف ، والاحتفاء بالضيف لا يكون فقط بتقديم الاكل والشراب له بل بالتواجد معه ، بالجلوس تحت قدميه ، بالاستماع اليه ، بالتأمل في وجهه ، بالبقاء في صحبته ، هذا هو الواحد الذي نحتاج ُ اليه ، النصيب الصالح الذي لن ينزع ُ منا . عمل ُ مرثا هام وعمل ُ مريم هام وعلينا ان نقوم بعمل ِ مرثا وعمل مريم معا ً ، علينا ان نقدم خدمة ً كثيرة وعلينا ان نقدم شركة ً عميقة مع السيد . احيانا ً يكون من السهل ان نخدم كثيرا ً ومن الصعب ان نجلس مع الرب . كثيرون اكفاء في مجالات الخدمة المتنوعة ، قادرون على حمل اعباء الخدمة لكن حياتهم الروحية ضعيفة ، خلواتهم قصيرة ، صلواتهم محدودة ٌ مبتورة . حين كان الشعب يحارب عماليق كان يشوع يجول ويصول ويحارب في الوادي وموسى فوق الجبل امام الله يتشفع رافعا ً يديه ِ الى الله يترجى النصر . لم يحتاج يشوع في خدمته الى عون واحتاج موسى في عبادته الى مساعدين . الخدمات الارضية هينة مهما صَعُبَت والخدمات الروحية صعبة . لا تستهن بالجالسين تحت اقدام السيد يسمعون كلامه ويسمعونه صوتهم ، هذا هو النصيب الصالح عليك ان تهتم به كما تهتم ُ بالخدمة ، الاثنان ِ معا ً .


----------



## إسرافيل (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع فوزى


----------



## fauzi (26 سبتمبر 2011)

فارقليط قال:


> مجهود رائع فوزى


شكرا فارقليط . الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (26 سبتمبر 2011)

429 - كان يوحنا المعمدان واقفا ً ومعه اثنان من تلاميذه ونظر يسوع ماشيا ً ، قال : " هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللهِ " وسمع التلميذان ذلك فتركا يوحنا وتبعا المسيح ، وكان اندراوس واحدا ً من التلميذين ، وجد اندراوس المسيح وتبعه ، ووجد اندراوس سمعان اخاه ، فقال له : " قَدْ وَجَدْنَا مَسِيَّا " وجاء به الى المسيح . لم ينتظر اندراوس ، لم يتمهل ، لم ينم ، وجد اخاه ُ واحضره ُ الى المسيح ، واصبح سمعان من انشط التلاميذ واكثرهم غيرة ً وحماسا ً . وجده ُ اندراوس ، لو لم يجده اندراوس ويدعوه  ليتّبع المسيح لفقدت المسيحية كارزا ً ورسولا ً عظيما ً . بدأ اندراوس خدمته للمسيح في بيته ، من بيته ، احضر سمعان ( بطرس )  للمسيح . هل دعاك المسيح ؟ هو يدعوك ، هل سمعت صوته ؟ هل تبعته ؟ هل تتبعه  ؟ هل تتمتع بالحياة معه ؟ هل تحظى بفدائه وغفرانه ؟ هل تعيش في دفء محبته ؟ وبعد ، ماذا بعد ؟ هل ستكتفي بما حصلت َ عليه ِ من المسيح وتحتفظ ُ به ؟ لك الآن الضمان ، لك الآن الحياة الابدية ، اسمك مكتوب ٌ في سفر الحياه . طوباك ، ما أسعدك ، وبعد ، ماذا بعد ؟ هل اكتفيت واستكفيت ؟ ماذا ستفعل بوزنتك ؟ بالحياة الجديدة التي اعطاها الرب لك ؟ وزنتك ، تطمرها ؟ تطمرها يا ترى أم تتاجر بها ؟ تحفظها وتخفيها أم سوف تستثمرها ؟ لو لم تتاجر بها فانت لست مستحقا ً لها ، لو لم تستثمرها فسيأتي يوم الحساب ، سيأتي السيد ويسألك ماذا فعلت بوزنتك ؟ ماذا فعلت بها ؟ الاخبار السارة ليست لك انت وحدك ، المسيح ليس حكرا ً لك . يقول الرب لك :  اذهب وحدث بكم " صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ بِكَ وَرَحِمَكَ " اذهب ، " اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا " للخليقة ِ كلها ، ومن أولى بذلك ؟ من اول من تذهب اليهم وتحدثهم وتدعوهم ؟ اخوك ، بطرسك ، أهل ُ بيتك . قبل ان تذهب بعيدا ً إذهب قريبا ً . ادخل الى بيتك . ادعو اهل بيتك ليجدوا المسيح كما وجدته ، كما فعل برص السامرة وجدوا الطعام في المحلة ، اكلوا وشربوا وشبعوا ، وقبل ان تهضم امعائهم الطعام قالوا : " لَسْنَا عَامِلِينَ حَسَنًا. هذَا الْيَوْمُ هُوَ يَوْمُ بِشَارَةٍ وَنَحْنُ سَاكِتُونَ "  (  2 ملوك 7 : 9 ) . هرعوا الى ديارهم ، الى بيوتهم ، الى اهلهم وعشيرتهم ، الى زوجاتهم واولادهم واعطوهم مما حصلوا عليه ، اليومَُ يوم بشارة ، اذهب ، ابحث عن أخيك ، احضره ُ الى المسيح . كما احضرك َ أحد ٌ الى المسيح أحضر انت أخاك َ اليه ، اليوم ، الآن .


----------



## النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2011)

> * يوسف الصدّيق الصغير المدلل  الرقيق ، أُلقي به في البئر وبيع كعبد ، ومن سيد الى سيد ، ومن موقف الى  موقف حتى حلّ بالسجن . يقول داود النبي في مزاميره " بِيعَ يُوسُفُ عَبْدًا  . آذَوْا بِالْقَيْدِ رِجْلَيْهِ . فِي الْحَدِيدِ دَخَلَتْ نَفْسُهُ " (  مزمور 105 : 17 ، 18 ) . *



*مجهود جميل جداا
شكرااا
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## fauzi (27 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *مجهود جميل جداا
> شكرااا
> ربنا يباركك*


شكراااااا النهيسى
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (27 سبتمبر 2011)

430 - كان الرسول بولس قبل الايمان رجلا ً ذا مكانة ٍ متميزة وموقع ٍ اجتماعيٍٍّ هام . كان طرسوسيا ً رومانيا ً ، عبرانيا ً ، اسرائيليا ً من نسل ِ ابراهيم ، وكان فريسيا ً وقائدا ً دينيا ً ممتازا ً له صولات وجولات في المحافل ، وكان مرهوبا ً من الجميع يخشاه الكبير والصغير ، كان مهابا ً محترما ً . كل ذلك لم يفتخر به بولس الرسول برغم ان له كل الحق ان يفتخر به . قال : " فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ، الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ. " الصليب الذي لم يكن يفتخر به احد ٌ افتخر به بولس الرسول لانه اكتشف فضل معرفة المسيح . قال :" مَا كَانَ لِي رِبْحًا ، فَهذَا قَدْ حَسِبْتُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ خَسَارَةً . بَلْ إِنِّي أَحْسِبُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ أَيْضًا خَسَارَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ فَضْلِ مَعْرِفَةِ الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّي ، الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِهِ خَسِرْتُ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ ، وَأَنَا أَحْسِبُهَا نُفَايَةً لِكَيْ أَرْبَحَ الْمَسِيحَ " . لم يفتخر انه من نسل ابراهيم ومن سبط  بنيامين ، عبراني ٌ من العبرانيين ، لم يفتخر انه من جهة الناموس فريسي ومن جهة البر الذي في الناموس بلا لوم  بل افتخر بالمسيح ، افتخر بصليب المسيح ، افتخر بمعرفة واتباع المسيح . ويقول ايضا : " لِذلِكَ أُسَرُّ بِالضَّعَفَاتِ وَالشَّتَائِمِ وَالضَّرُورَاتِ وَالاضْطِهَادَاتِ وَالضِّيقَاتِ لأَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ . لأَنِّي حِينَمَا أَنَا ضَعِيفٌ فَحِينَئِذٍ أَنَا قَوِيٌّ. " .  أُعطي شوكة ً في الجسد وحين تضرع ليرفعها الله قال له الله : " تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي ، لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي الضَّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ " . افتخر بولس الرسول بالصليب رمز العار ، وافتخر بولس الرسول بالضعفات ِ والضيقات ِ والاضطهادات ، وهو تحت وطأة  العار والضعف والاضطهاد والعجز ، وهو وسط ذلك كله نراه يفتخر ويُسر ، يفتخر وذلك لانه لاجل المسيح ولان فيه المسيح . حين تمتد ايدينا ولا نجد ما نتعلق به ، حين نمسك الهواء والفراغ ، حينئذ ٍ تمتد لنا يد الله نُمسك بها ونتعلق . حين ينفض كل من حولنا هو يبقى . الشوكة ُ تُدمي ، تُؤلم ، تقتل ، تُقيّد ، توجع ، ويرسل الله النعمة ، ترفع ، تشفي ، تحرر ، تُسر . وكما سُر بولس بالضعفات افرح انت واشكر ، وكما افتخر بولس بالصليب افتخر انت واسعد وابتهج . في الضعف تظهر قوة الله ، قوة ترفعك الى قمة النصر . في الصليب يظهر مجد الله ، مجد ٌ يدفعك الى الرفعة ِ والفخر . هذا سر المسيحية ، اهانة تجلب الشكر ، وهذا سر الصليب عار ٌ يقود ُ للفخر . اشكر للضعف وافخر بالصليب .


----------



## fauzi (29 سبتمبر 2011)

431 - وصل الشعب الى برية سيناء ونزلوا امام الجبل وسط الصحراء الكبيرة المتسعة ، وقف الشعب امام الجبل ، رأوا رعودا ً وبروقا ً وسمعوا صوت البوق وكان الجبل يدخن ، كان الله قد حل بالجبل ليعطي شريعته للشعب ، وقف الشعب بعيدا ً وصعد موسى في الضباب ، واعطى الله شريعته للشعب ليتبعوها ويطيعوها بدقة والا ففي العصيان هلاك . وجاء المسيح وعاش بين الناس  يعلّم ويتكلم ويرسم امامهم الطريق الى الايمان ، ونحن نؤمن بالمسيح ، نؤمن باقواله ، نؤمن بخلاصه ، نؤمن به كابن الله . واحيانا ً نتسائل : ايماننا هذا هل حررنا من الناموس ؟ هل لا نخضع اذا ً له ؟ ويجيبنا بولس الرسول بوضوح " أَفَنُبْطِلُ النَّامُوسَ بِالإِيمَانِ ؟ حَاشَا! بَلْ نُثَبِّتُ النَّامُوسَ." ( رومية 3 : 31 ) . لم يأتي المسيح لينقض الناموس ، ليهدمه وينسخه ، لم يأتي ليبطله ، جاء يثبته . قال : " لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لأُكَمِّلَ. فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ : إِلَى أَنْ تَزُولَ السَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ لاَ يَزُولُ حَرْفٌ وَاحِدٌ أَوْ نُقْطَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ حَتَّى يَكُونَ الْكُلُّ. " ( متى 5 : 17، 18 ) . جئت لاكمّل . حين تؤمن بالمسيح ، حين تنضم لعائلة المسيح بالايمان تنفصم علاقتك القديمة ، تتغير ، تُصبح لك مع الله علاقة جديدة ، لست بعد عبدا ً بل إبنا ً لله ، ولا يعني هذا انك لا تخضع لناموس ولا تحتاج ان تطيع شرائع ووصايا . ابن الملك يخضع لقانون الملك ، الواجب الاول للابن ان يطيع اباه الملك ، يطيع كابن ٍ لا كعبد . الطاعة ُ ليست عبودية ، الطاعة ُ محبة ٌ وحياة  بنوة ، واذا ما عصيت لن تنال عقاب العبد العاصي بل تحيا في عار عصيان الآب ، الله الآب يريدنا ابناء كاملين " فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ." ( متى 5 : 48 ) . المسيحية لا تضع شريعة وقوانين وحدودا ً وترسم خطوطا ً لعلاقة العبد بسيده . المسيحية تنادي بطريق يقود الانسان الى الطاعة والكمال طريق المسيح يسوع . المسيح لم يضع وصية ً تفرض علينا محبة القريب وان لم نفعل فعلينا تحمل العقاب ، المسيح قال : " وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ: أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا. كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا. بِهذَا يَعْرِفُ الْجَمِيعُ أَنَّكُمْ تَلاَمِيذِي  إِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ حُبٌّ بَعْضًا لِبَعْضٍ " (يوحنا 13: 34 ، 35 )  . " إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي فَاحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ " ( يوحنا 14 : 15 ) . اتباع وصاياه وحفظها بدافع محبتنا له . نحن لا نطيع خوفا ً من عقاب ولا سعيا ً الى ثواب ، نحن نطيع حبا ً له ، وما اروع الطاعة المبنية على المحبة ، محبة الابن للاب ، طاعة َ حب ٍ وحب طاعة . انت لست عبدا ً ، انت ابن ٌ عزيز ، هو ابوك ، طاعته لذتك . انت ابنه ، اتباعه بهجتك .


----------



## إسرافيل (29 سبتمبر 2011)

رااائعة غفر لكـ


----------



## fauzi (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا فارقليط
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (30 سبتمبر 2011)

432 - كلّم ملاك َ الرب ِ فيلبس قائلا ً : " قُمْ وَاذْهَبْ نَحْوَ الْجَنُوبِ، عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ الْمُنْحَدِرَةِ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ إِلَى غَزَّةَ الَّتِي هِيَ بَرِّيَّةٌ " فقام فيلبس حالا ً وذهب ، اطاع الله وترك كل ما كان يفعله مع التلاميذ وذهب ، كان الطريق ُ خاليا ً ، ترك فيلبس جماهير كثيرة ً تسمع وتَخلُص وجاء الى البرية الخالية . من بعيد رأى ترابا ً كثيرا ً يقترب منه ، مركبة فاخرة تجرها خيول ٌ نادرة ٌ كثيرة ، فقال الروح لفيلبس : " تَقَدَّمْ وَرَافِقْ هذِهِ الْمَرْكَبَةَ " وتقدم وسار تجاه المركبة فتوقفت ، ورفع الراكب رأسه من الكتاب الذي كان يقرأه ُ باهتمام ، وجهٌ اسمر مبتسم لوزير حبشي . كان الدرج الذي يقرأه الرجل للنبي إشعياء ، سأله فيلبس : " أَلَعَلَّكَ تَفْهَمُ مَا أَنْتَ تَقْرَأ ؟ " قال : لا ، " كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُنِي إِنْ لَمْ يُرْشِدْنِي أَحَدٌ ؟ " وطلب من فيلبس ان يصعد الى المركبة ويشرح له اشعياء ، وصعد فيلبس وجلس  بجوار الوزير الحبشي وابتدأ من اشعياء يبشره بالمسيح يسوع . بعد ان فهم شرح فيلبس  طلب ان يتعمذ ، اعلن ايمانه بالمسيح وتعمذ بالماء ، رجل ٌ متدين راجع ٌ من السجود في اورشليم ، يقرأ كلام الله باهتمام واحترام ، لكنه لم يكن يفهم ما يقرأ . كثيرون يقرأون ويتعبدون ويرددون كلام الله لكنهم لا يفهمون ، كلمات الكتاب المقدس عسرة الفهم عليهم ويتوقفون متحيرين ، هل يستمرون في القراءة ؟ قراءة كلمة الله عادة ٌ جيدة . هل يستمرون بلا فهم  أم يتوقفون عن القراءة ؟ يتوقفون عجزا ً عن الفهم . القراءة ُ بدون فهم ٍ بلا جدوى ، أو نسعى نطلب من يرشدنا ويقودنا لفهم كلام الله ، افضل ُ مرشد هو كاتب الكلمات نفسه ، الروح القدس ، لنذهب الى المؤلف ، الكاتب الذي اوحى للكاتب فكتب ، المؤلف نفسه يُرشدنا . لا تستمر في القراءة بلا فهم ولا تتوقف عن قراءة كلمة الله الحية ، اذهب الى الله ، اطلب في صلاة ايمان ٍ حارة أن يفتح الله ذهنك ويعطيَك َ الفهم َ لما تقرأ . دانيال واجه َ سرا ً خطيرا ً حين أصر الملك ان يخبروه بالحلم الذي رآه ُ وبتفسير ذلك الحلم ، وذهب دانيال لكاشف الاسرار ، لمحرّك الاحداث والاقدار ، للذي لديه الفهم فاستجاب له . في جزيرة ِ بطمس رأى يوحنا الرائي سفرا ً مكتوبا ً مختوما ً بسبعة ِ ختوم ٍ كبيرة ، ونادى الملاك : من يفتح السفر ؟ من يفك ختومه ؟ من يكشف ويعلن المكتوب ؟ وسجد يوحنا وبكى وجائته البشرى ، " الأَسَدُ الَّذِي مِنْ سِبْطِ يَهُوذَا "، سيفتح ويفك ويعلن . لا تيأس حين تقرأ كلام الله ولا تفهم ، لا تتراجع امام اسرار الله الخفية . لا تبك ِ امام السفر المكتوب المختوم ، لا تبتأس وتحزن وتكتئب وتفشل . كاتب كلام الله وصاحب الوحي يستطيع ان يساعدك ، اطلب منه الفهم والارشاد .


----------



## fauzi (1 أكتوبر 2011)

433 - سمعت ملكة سبأ بخبر سليمان ، كانت ملكة ً عظيمة ً جدا ً ، اعظم ملكة عاشت على الارض . وسمعت عن غِنى ومجد وحكمة الملك سليمان ، كان سليمان ملكا ً عظيما ً ، أعظم ملوك الارض ، جائت اليه لتمتحنه ، لترى بنفسها ما سمعته عنه ، جائت الى بيته ودخلت  قصره ، رأت بيتا ً رائعا ً لم ترى مثله من قبل ، رأت خدما ً وحشما ً وعبيد يلبسون أبهى الثياب وأغلاها ، رأت موائده ُ حافلة ً باشهى الطعام والذ الشراب ، رأت مجده العظيم وحكمته النادرة ، لكن ذلك كله لا يمثل ذرة ً في عظمة بيت الله ولا يشكل قطرة ً في محيط نعمة الله ومجده . لا يمكن ان نقارن بين قصر سليمان وبيت الله ولا بين طعامه وشرابه وطعام الله وشرابه . بيت الله كامل البهاء ، عظيم البناء ومائدة الله حافلةٌ بكل ما يلذ ويطيب وما يشبع ويروي . الملايين من شعب الله يجلسون على مائدة نعمة الله ، يتناولون مما تحمله من بركات ٍ ونِعَم ٍ روحية ، اليها يأتي الجياع والعطاش الى البر فيجدون ما يسد جوعهم ويروي عطشهم ، والكل يجد عليها ما يحتاج اليه ، يغترفون منها ويأخذون ويمتلئون ويشبعون ويكتفون . الله ملك السموات والارض ، مائدته ُ مليئة بكل احتياجات اولاده واحبائه من البشر ، وكل ما على مائدته لك ، كل شيء ٍ لك أعده الاب السماوي بسخاء ٍ وغنى ً واهتمام ٍ لك .  " يَا رَبُّ ، فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ رَحْمَتُكَ. أَمَانَتُكَ إِلَى الْغَمَامِ  ...... مَا أَكْرَمَ رَحْمَتَكَ يَا اَللهُ! فَبَنُو الْبَشَرِ فِي ظِلِّ جَنَاحَيْكَ يَحْتَمُونَ . يَرْوَوْنَ مِنْ دَسَمِ بَيْتِكَ ، وَمِنْ نَهْرِ نِعَمِكَ تَسْقِيهِمْ. " ( مزمور 36 : 5 ، 7 ، 8 ) . بيت الله مملوء ٌ بكل ما هو طيب ٌ ودسم ٌ للأكل ونهر ُ نعمته ِ ممتلئ ٌ بكل ما يسقي ويروي . هذا الطعام كله موضوع ٌ ومعروض ٌ لك وهذا الشراب كله معبأ ومتاح ٌ لك ، كل الخبز للبنين ، كل الخبز لك ، لا تبحث عن الفتات ، الفتات للكلاب لا البنين . لا تقبض يدك ، لا تتراجع بكفك ، لا تغلق راحتك ، مد يدك وخذ كل ما تشاء . لو عشت على الفتات لحرمت نفسك من دسم بيت الله ، الآب الذي يهبك كل شيء . لو اكتفيت بالفتات فانت تتنازل عن حقك كابن الله وتتزاحم مع الخنازير والكلاب . انت ابن ولك كل خبز البنين الذي على مائدة الآب الحافلة بكل ما لذ وطاب من طعام ٍ وشراب . نعمة الله كبيرة ، وافرة وهي كلها لك . بركات الله كثيرة عديدة اعدها لاولاده جميعا ً . نصيبك في مائدة الله كبير . ما يقدّم لك من الله اكثر جدا ً مما قدّمه سليمان .


----------



## fauzi (2 أكتوبر 2011)

434 - جاء الفتى راكضا ً نحو المسيح ، لديه شيء ٌ هام ٌ يريد ان يسأل المسيح فيه ، قال : " أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ الصَّالِحُ ، مَاذَا أَعْمَلُ لأَرِثَ الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ ؟ " ( مرقس 10 : 17 )  ماذا اعمل ؟ كان متلهفا ً ان يذهب الى الحياة الابدية وكان يعرف ان المسيح يعرف الطريق . قال له المسيح : " أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُ الْوَصَايَا "، الوصايا عندك احفظها واعملها ترث الحياة الابدية . في سعادة ٍ وبهجة وبصوت ٍ ممتليء بالفخر قال : يا رب : " هذِهِ كُلُّهَا حَفِظْتُهَا مُنْذُ حَدَاثَتِي " . نظر المسيح اليه في حب ٍ وقال : " يُعْوِزُكَ أَيْضًا شَيْءٌ : بعْ كُلَّ مَا لَكَ وَوَزِّعْ عَلَى الْفُقَرَاءِ " وبعد ان تفعل ذلك وتتحرر من اموالك " َتَعَالَ اتْبَعْنِي حَامِلاً الصَّلِيبَ. ". كان على الشاب ان بنزل عن كاهله امواله ويحمل بدلا ً منها الصليب ويتبع المسيح . لكل منا صليب ، صليب ٌ خاص ٌ شخصي ، ونحن لا نصنع صلباننا بانفسنا ، الله يعدّها لنا ، والرب يطلب منا ان ننفض كل شيء ٍ من على اكتافنا وبعد ان نتحرر ننحني ونرفع ُ صليبنا . الصليب الذي اعده لك الله وصنعه لاجلك يضعه امامك لكي تحمله وتتبعه . رأى الشاب الصغير ان هذه المبادلة مجحفة ٌ غير عادلة ، يترك المال ويحمل الصليب ؟ يترك الغِنى والثروة ، يترك النجاح والشهرة ، يترك الاب والام والزوجة والاخوة ؟ هل هذه ِ المبادلة عادلة ؟ كثيرا ً ما نراها غير عادلة ، كثيرا ً ما نرى الصليب كريها ً ، ثقيلا ً ، جافا ً ، عبئا ً قد نرفضه ُ ، نركله ُ ونُلقي به ، او نقبله ونحمله ُ بتذمر . الشاب المسكين في صدمته لم يسمع قول المسيح جيدا ً ، المسيح لم يقل له احمل صليبك وامضي ، المسيح قال له : اتبعني حاملا ً الصليب ، يقول : " إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي " ( متى 16 : 24 ) .إن اردت ان تأتي وراء المسيح احمل صليبك واتبعه . نعم الصليب ثقيل لكنه ليس مصنوعا ً من الحديد او الرصاص ، مصنوع ٌ من الخشب ، نعم الصليب خشن لكنه ليس مغلفا ً بالاشواك ولا بريش النعام ، هو صليب ، اعده الله لك ، صنعه خصيصا ً ليناسبك ، لتحمله ُ وتتبعه ُ وتسير ورائه ، هل تقبله ُ منه ؟ هل تفضله ُ عن أي شيء آخر على كتفيك ؟ هل ترى كل  شيء آخر لا قيمة له . " موسى أَبَى أَنْ يُدْعَى ابْنَ ابْنَةِ فِرْعَوْنَ ،مُفَضِّلاً بِالأَحْرَى أَنْ يُذَلَّ مَعَ شَعْبِ اللهِ عَلَى أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ تَمَتُّعٌ وَقْتِيٌّ بِالْخَطِيَّةِ،حَاسِبًا عَارَ الْمَسِيحِ غِنًى أَعْظَمَ مِنْ خَزَائِنِ مِصْرَ " ( عبرانين 11 : 24 – 26 ) . الصليب منه هو اعظم من كل شيء . هو حمل صليبه لاجلك ، حمله ُ وسار طريق الالم كله بكل آلامه ومعاناته وجروحه وذله . هو لا يريدك ان تحمل صليبك وتذهب بعيدا ً ، هو يريدك ان تحمل صليبك وتسير ورائه وتتبعه .


----------



## fauzi (3 أكتوبر 2011)

435 - عندما تخرج ُ فراغ النسر من البيض تبقى في العُش وتأتي الأم اليها بالطعام وما ان تكبر قليلا ً حتى يأتي النسر ليبدأ في تدريب فراغه على الطيران ، يحرك العش ، يهزه بشدة ويبسط جناحيه فتسقط الفراغ على منكبيه . يرف بجناحيه وهو يحملها ويطير ، يطير عاليا ً جدا ً وهي تتشبث بريش الجناحين ، ثم يحرك الجناحين اكثر ويرتفع اكثر وتفلت الفراخ الى الفضاء الواسع الرحب ، تهوي الفراخ في الهواء ، تسقط في الفراغ المتسع ، يلطمها الريح وهي تسقط ، في حركة دفاع ترفع اجنحتها ، تحركها مستنجدة ً بالنسر ، تتقلب في الجو وتدور وفجأة تجد ان الهواء يستطيع ان يرفعها اذا حركت اجنحتها فتحرك اجنحتها ، هكذا يفعل بنا الله ، " كَمَا يُحَرِّكُ النَّسْرُ عُشَّهُ وَعَلَى فِرَاخِهِ يَرِفُّ ، وَيَبْسُطُ جَنَاحَيْهِ وَيَأْخُذُهَا وَيَحْمِلُهَا عَلَى مَنَاكِبِهِ ، هكَذَا الرَّبُّ وَحْدَهُ اقْتَادَهُ وَلَيْسَ مَعَهُ إِلهٌ أَجْنَبِيٌّ. " ( تثنية 32 : 11 ، 12 ) .  نفزع ُ ونخاف ُ ونحن نجد انفسنا وقد انفلتنا من يد الله ، سقطنا في الجو . الريح تصفّر حولنا ، الاشكال التي نراها تدور وتتقلب ونحن نسقط بلا حول ونصرخ الى الله الذي نتصوره قد تركنا ، قد رمانا ، افلتنا من قبضته ، والله حولنا يسمع ويرى ويراقب ويشجع ويوجه وهو قريب ٌ جدا ً منا ، يسمح بان نسقط في الاخطار ، يدفعنا لنمر في التجارب لنتقوى ونتمرن ، الا انه اذا تزايدت المخاطر وحاصرتنا ، اذا قست التجارب وتعدت قدرتنا ، بسرعة ٍ يمد يده ويرفعنا على كفه ثم يرفعنا على منكبيه ويرفعنا الى الامام . مثلما يفعل النسر اذا وجد فراخه تهوي في دوامات الخطر يحملها على جناحيه وينجيها . اهلا ً بهذا النوع من المشقات والمتاعب التي تقوي ظهورنا وتثبت خطواتنا . يا مرحبا ً بها لتنمينا فنكبر ، لو لم يمررنا الله فيها لبقينا فراخا ً صغارا ً عاجزين ، انما نرحب بالتجارب التي تعترض طريقنا لانها تدربنا على الجهاد وعلى الكفاح . كل عقبة ٍ نتخطاها خطوة نحو النضج والرجولة ِ والقوة والقدرة والنمو الروحي . الله يريدنا قادرين على محاربة الشيطان بأيد ٍ قوية وعضلات ٍ مفتولة . هل تمر في مثل هذه التجارب ؟ تجربة ً ترى نفسك فيها تهوي في الفضاء ؟ هل تتصور ان الله قد تركك ؟ لا ترى يده تحتك فتفزع وتخاف ؟ الله يريدك َ مسيحيا ً حقيقيا ً ، يريدك َ جنديا ً قويا ً ذا بأس ، فافرح واسعد بالضيقات والعقبات ، انت في ساحة  تدريب ٍ على القتال . كلما بذلت َ من عرق ٍ وجهد ٍ كلما ضمنت َ النُصرة َ في المعركة والفوز ِ في ساحة القتال .


----------



## fauzi (3 أكتوبر 2011)

436 - دَمُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِهِ يُطَهِّرُنَا مِنْ كُلِّ خَطِيَّةٍ. 
( 1 يوحنا 1 : 7 ) 


يقول الكتاب المقدس في سفر نبوة اشعياء 1 : 18 " هَلُمَّ نَتَحَاجَجْ ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. إِنْ كَانَتْ خَطَايَاكُمْ كَالْقِرْمِزِ تَبْيَضُّ كَالثَّلْجِ . إِنْ كَانَتْ حَمْرَاءَ كَالدُّودِيِّ تَصِيرُ كَالصُّوفِ." . هل تعلم بان اللون القرمزي (Scarlet ) واللون الدودي (crimson ) هما من الالوان التي لا يمكن ازالتها فعندما يُصبغ القماش باحد هذين اللونين لا توجد أية مادة مهما كانت قوية وفعالة تستطيع ان تمحو هذين اللونين ، هكذا بالمقابل لا توجد أية طريقة او امكانية بشرية تستطيع ان تمحو الخطية  او ان تغير القلب البشري الذي اصطبغ بها ، لكن هنالك طريقة واحدة وحيدة ، طريقة الهية تستطيع ان تمحو الخطية وتطهر القلب من صبغتها . ان دم الرب يسوع المسيح وحده يجعل قلب الانسان الاسود والملوث  ابيض كالثلج وكالصوف النقي ، لذا يقول الكتاب المقدس " الَّذِي فِيهِ ( اي في المسيح ) لَنَا الْفِدَاءُ بِدَمِهِ ، غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا " ( افسس 1 : 7 ) .
تعال الى المسيح الذي وحده يستطيع ان يريحك من ثقل الخطية وتعب الضمير .
صلي بتوبة صادقة قائلا ً : يا رب امنحني نعمة خلاصك وغفرانك . اغسل قلبي الدنس وطهره ُ بدمك الطاهر الذي سُفك َ من اجلي على الصليب . ادخل بروحك القدوس الى قلبي واجعله مسكنا ً دائما ً لك . آمين


----------



## fauzi (4 أكتوبر 2011)

437 - قدوس ٌ ، قدوس ٌ ، قدوس . الله كلّي القداسة . قدوس ٌ الله في علاه . خلق الله الانسان على صورته ، على صورته ِ خلقه ، على صورة الله . وكانت هناك علاقة ٌ وشركة ٌ واتصال ٌ بين الله القدوس والانسان الذي على صورته . عاش الانسان في جنة عدن ، عاش في رفقته وفي صحبته . كان كل شيء ٍ حسنا ً جدا ً . ودخل الشيطان حية ً ماكرة ، غوى الانسان ، سقط الانسان في الخطية ، شوهت الخطية صورة الانسان ، غيرت ملامحه ، لم يعد في صورة الله . الله لا يُحب الخطية َ أبدا ً ، لا يقبلها ولا يحتملها ، عيناه لا تطيقان النظر الى الشر . نظر الله الى الانسان فلم يجد صورته فيه ، بحث عن صورته ولم يجدها ، أدار وجهه عنه ، لم يعد ينظر اليه ، انكسرت العلاقة واانقطعت الشركة . ثم جاء المسيح ، أصبح انسانا ً بلا خطية ، انسانا ً بالصورة الاولى ، صورة الله ، واستطاع الله ان ينظر الى الانسان وقد استعاد  صورته الاولى ، صورة الله . بعد ان قدم المسيح نفسه ُ ذبيحة عن الانسان وقبِل الله الذبيحة ووهبه الغفران ، اصبح كل مؤمن ٍ بالمسيح كل من غسل نفسه ُ في دم الحمل يحمل ُ الصورة َ الاولى ، صورة الله ، وعاد الله ينظر الى الانسان ويحبه ويقيم معه ُ علاقة ويبني معه ُ شركة . الله ينظر الى الانسان من خلال المسيح ، الله يرى الانسان عبر المسيح يسوع . يقول بولس الرسول : " وَلكِنَّ اللهَ بَيَّنَ مَحَبَّتَهُ لَنَا ، لأَنَّهُ وَنَحْنُ بَعْدُ خُطَاةٌ مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا. " ( رومية 5 : 8 ) . برغم ان الله لا يحب الخطية وبرغم اننا خطاة لكن الله يبين محبته لنا . الله يحبنا ونحن خطاة لانه ينظر الينا ويقبلنا من خلال الرب يسوع المسيح . المسيح بيننا وبين الله يطبع الصورة الاولى علينا عندما نقبل فدائه . الله يرى فيك المسيح يسوع ، الله يرى فيك الانسان القديم الطاهر البار . الخطية التي لوثت وشوهت صورتك فقدت تأثيرها والوانها بعد الصليب ، لم تعد لها القوة التي استعبدتنا بها ، لم تعد لها السيطرة على حياتنا . جاء المسيح واخذ صورة انسان ومات على الصليب واستعاد الصورة الاولى للانسان ، وهذه الصورة الجديدة ، الصورة الاصلية الاولى متاحة ٌ لك في دم المسيح ، من خلال دمه ِ يراك الله ، من خلال صليبه ِ يتعامل معك َ الله ، من خلال المسيح يحبك الله ، يحبك كما احب المسيح فعليك َ صورة المسيح . اقبل اليه الآن ، الى المسيح ، افتح قلبك له الآن ليدخل ويقيم ويغير صورتك ويجعلك تحمل صورة الله مرة ً اخرى . الله ينظر اليك َ بالمسيح ويتعامل ُ معك بالمسيح ويحبك َ بالمسيح .


----------



## fauzi (5 أكتوبر 2011)

438 - وصل الشعبُ الى مشارف مدينة اريحا وامر يشوع رجاله بمحاصرة المدينة . التفوا حول المدينة وانتظروا خارجها ، المدينة صامدة ٌ واسوارها عالية ٌ قوية ، لا سبيل للتغلب على مقاومتها ، جنودها الاقوياء متحفزون  خلف الاسوار ، اسوارها تتطاول تكاد تصل الى السماء ، احجارها صلبة ٌ ضخمة تتحدى من بالخارج واقفون . قال الرب ليشوع : " انْظُرْ. قَدْ دَفَعْتُ بِيَدِكَ أَرِيحَا وَمَلِكَهَا ، جَبَابِرَةَ الْبَأْسِ." ( يشوع 6 : 2 ) . آمن يشوع بقول الرب ، رأى الاحجار هشة ً رخوة ، رأى الاسوار لُُعب اطفال ، وتقدم ينفذ خطة الله للاستيلاء على المدينة الحصينة ، جمع رجاله الاشداء ، امرهم حسب كلام الرب أن يسيروا في دائرة ٍ حول المدينة ويضربوا بالابواق يوم ٌ وراء يوم ، ستة ايام يلتفون سائرين وحاملوا الابواق يضربون ، وفي اليوم السابع داروا سبع مرات ، تابوت الرب امامهم يدور معهم . اشار يشوع لهم بعد الدورة السابعة ، هتف الشعب هتافا ً عظيما ً وضربوا بالابواق . تخاذلت الاحجار واهتزت وتمايلت الاسوار وسقطت جميعها على الارض ، واسرع الجند والشعب يدخلون المدينة وياخذونها بعد سقوط الاسوار  . لم يرفعوا سيفا ً ، لم يشحذوا سهما ً ، لم يلقوا رمحا ً ، لم يحاربوا ، هتفوا . ولم يسقط السور بسبب الصراخ والهتاف  ، لم يسقط السور بسبب الالتفاف حوله . سقط السور بقوة الرب ، سقط السور لايمان الشعب ، سقط السور وتهدم ، سقط السور بسبب صرخة الايمان . لا يوجد ُ سلاح ٌ اقوى واعظم من صرخة الايمان . مهما شمخت الاسوار امامك ، مهما تعالت وتجبرت وطغت وتطاولت امام وجهك ، اصرخ ، اهتف ، إعلَ بصوتك ، اضرب ابواقك ، اصرخ صرخة الايمان ، تتهاوى الاسوار وتترنح وتهوي تحت قدميك وتعبر في قوة ٍ ونصرة . اعلن الرب ليشوع انه قد دفع المدينة ليده . آمن يشوع وتقدم ليدخل المدينة . يُعلن الرب لك انه سيحطم الاسوار التي تقف ُ شامخة ً امامك . آمن به وتقدم بثبات فالاسوار حتما ً تتحطم امام صرخات الايمان . هناك اسوار ٌ عالية ٌسوداء من الاضطهاد والحروب والصراعات الظالمة . هناك اسوار ٌ عالية ٌ سوداء ٌ من الآلام والامراض والاحزان الثقيلة ، وهذه الاسوار لا يهدمها سلاح ٌ الا سلاح الايمان ، الا صرخة الايمان . النصرة لك ، الغلبة لك ، المدينة لك ، الاسوار لك ، هكذا يعدك الله . آمن به تنل سؤل قلبك . أطع توجيهاته تسقط الاسوار وتتناثر الاحجار .


----------



## fauzi (5 أكتوبر 2011)

439 - يسوع يقول لك : 
كل مرة تشعر بالضعف اطلبني فتجدني . وعندما تشعر بالتعب تكلم معي واخبرني عن كل شيء .
وعندما تشعر بأن لا فائدة منك لا تقع بالاحباط واليأ س .
في كل مرة تشعر وكأنك وحيد في طريق الحياة ، لا تنسى انني معك . لا تتعب ولا تمل من أن تطلب مني فانني لا اتعب ولا أمل ّ من العطاء لك . لا تتوقف عن اتباعي لأنني لا أتعب من مرافقتك ولا اتركك وحدك أبدا ً .
ها إنني بالقرب منك دائما ً لكي اساعدك لانني احبك .


----------



## fauzi (6 أكتوبر 2011)

440 - بينما المسيح يتنقل من صور وصيداء الى بحر الجليل وسط حدود المدن العشر ، اذا بجماعة ٍ من الناس تدفع امامها رجلا ً يتحرك مدفوعا ً بأيدي الدافعين ، رجل ٌ أصم  أعقد لا يستطيع الاستماع ولا يستطيع الكلام ، وقف أمام المسيح ، طلبوا منه ان يضع عليه يده ، أرادوا من المسيح ان يلمسه بيده ويشفيه . نظر المسيح لهم ، جماعة ٌ صاخبة صارخة يتكلمون ويتزاحمون ويطالبون . ونظر المسيح اليه ، رجل ٌ فقير ٌ تعيس ٌ لا يحس بما حوله ، عيناه تترجيان وتستنجدان . أخذه ُ من بين الجميع على ناحية ، أبعده عنهم ، أخذه وحده لنفسه فقط ، وضع اصابعه في أذنيه ولمس لسانه فانفتحت أذناه وانحل رباط لسانه . أخذوا الرجل ومضوا قائلين : " إِنَّهُ عَمِلَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَسَنًا! جَعَلَ الصُّمَّ يَسْمَعُونَ وَالْخُرْسَ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ " ( مرقس 7 : 37 ) . أحيانا ً نأتي الى الرب وسط الزحام ، أحيانا ً نأتي اليه وسط ضجيج العالم وصخبه ويريدنا وحدنا معه ، يريد ان يختلي بنا ، يريد ان يأخذنا من بين الجمع على ناحية . كيف نسمعه ُ وسط الاصوات المرتفعة ؟ كيف نكون معه ُ والزحام يضغط ُ علينا ؟ يأخذنا على ناحية . اراد الله ان يختلي ببولس وسيلا ، أخذهما داخل السجن ، في السجن الهادئ ، في النور الخافت ، في الصمت الا من صليل السلاسل ، اختلى بهم ، رأياه وسمعاه وفرِحا به فأخذا يصليان ويسبحان الله وهما في رفقته داخل السجن . يأخذنا على ناحية ، يريدنا وحدنا معه ، يضعنا في سرير مرض ٍ منفردين . برغم ألم المرض ، برغم الانعزال عن العالم نراه يجلس على حافة الفراش ويتكلم معنا ونسمعه ، نسمع ُ صوته ُ بوضوح فالجو حولنا ساكت ٌ هادئ ، يأخذنا على ناحية ، يريدنا وحدنا معه ، يأخذنا بعيدا ً الى مكان ٍ ناء ٍ بعيدا ً عن الاصحاب . كان يوحنا الرائي وحده ًُ في جزيرة بطمس ، بعيدا ً عن الاصدقاء رأى الله ، شاهد في سرد ٍ دقيق احداث الايام الاخيرة ، اختلى مع الرب فأراه  مجده . الله لا يريدك وسط الزحام ، يريدك وحدك ، يأخذك على ناحية وترى الله بوضوح ، وتسمع الله بوضوح ، وتفهم قصد الله لك بوضوح . بولس الرسول لم يعتبر نفسه سجين الوالي او الامبراطور ، كان سجين الرب ، وكتب في سجنه رسائله ُ الكثيرة . لو لم يكن حبيس السجن ما سمح له الوقت بالكتابة . يوحنا الرسول لم يعتبر نفسه منفيا ً ومبعدا ً ، كان في مهمة ٍ خاصة من الرب ، ورأى ما لم يره ُ انسان ٌ من قبل أو من بعد وكتب ما رأى نورا ً للاجيال . الله يريدك وحدك ، يحبك ويريدك وحدك معه لا معهم .


----------



## fauzi (7 أكتوبر 2011)

441 - هل تذكر اول مرة ٍ سمعت فيها ان الله يحبك ؟ هل تذكر فرحتك ؟ هل تذكر كيف اهتز قلبك داخلك ؟ هل تذكر كيف كدت تطير من السعادة ؟ هل تذكر كيف هرولت الى غرفتك ؟ هل تذكر كيف ارتميت على فراشك ؟ هل تذكر كيف ركعت على ركبتيك ؟ هل تذكر كيف سلمت حياتك للمسيح ؟ ايام ٌ رائعة ٌ مملوءة ٌ بالفرح والبهجة والسعادة وانت ترتشف من كلمة الله وتشبع . ساعات ٍ طويلة ٍ قضيتها  تتحدث مع الله ويتحدث معك في صلاة ٍ حارة متصلة . اوقات ٍ كثيرة كنت تقضيها في بيت الرب وسط اولاده في شركة ٍ جميلة مقدسة . هل تذكر حماسك ولهفتك ان يعرف الناس المخلّص الذي عرفته وتبعته ؟ هل تذكر كم من المرات  شاركت فيها الناس برسالة محبة  الله وغفران خطاياك ؟ هل تذكر كيف وجدت النفوس جائعة ً والقلوب  عطشى لكلمة الله وخلاصه ؟ هل تذكر كيف كانت ايامك عامرة ً بالفرح وانت تتحرك وتنادي وتكرز ؟ ما اروع احساس المرة الاولى ، ما اجمل اختبار المحبة الاولى . ماذا احسست وانت تسمع عن محبة الله لك لاول مرة  وتكتشف خطته لحياتك ؟ هل تذكر ؟ ألم تجد نفسك خفيفا ً تطير في الهواء وتسبح في اجواء السعادة ؟ بماذا احسست وانت تقرأ كلمة الله لأول مرة وتكتشف كنوزها الثمينة ؟ هل تذكر ؟ ألم تجد قلبك ينبض بالمحبة وعقلك يهفو لمعرفة فكر الله ؟ بماذا احسست وانت تربح نفسا ً للمسيح لأول مرة وترى الفرحة تزغرد حولك ؟ ما أعظم المرة الاولى ، ما أبهى اللحظة الأولى ، ما أروعها وأحلاها . ماذا أنت الآن ؟ هل ما زلت تحيا في حيوية وحياة المرة الاولى أم هل فترت حياتك ؟ هل ضعفت ؟ هل ضاعت حرارتك وغزاك الثلج ؟ هل تجمدت ؟ هل بردت اطرافك وتجمدت ؟ هل اصبحت رجلا ً من رجال الثلج ؟ لذة المرة الاولى لا تعادلها لذة ، بهجة المرة الاولى لا تدانيها بهجة. انفض جبال الثلج عن كتفيك ، ادعو روح الله ان يدخل ويذيب الجليد . قف على قدميك . قف من عثرتك . اهرب من فتور قلبك . اهرب من الثلج . يقول الرب لك : " عِنْدِي عَلَيْكَ: أَنَّكَ تَرَكْتَ مَحَبَّتَكَ الأُولَى. "  ( رؤيا 2 : 4 ) ، عندي عليك انك فقدت حماسك ، عندي عليك انك تعيش في روتين ممل ، " فَاذْكُرْ مِنْ أَيْنَ سَقَطْتَ وَتُبْ ، وَاعْمَلِ الأَعْمَالَ الأُولَى " . عش حياتك الاولى ، ارجع الى حيويتك الاولى ، اسرع الآن ، حالا ً واستعد محبتك الاولى .


----------



## fauzi (8 أكتوبر 2011)

442 - قبل ان يصعد الى السماء أسس الرب كنيسته ، اقامها وبناها وتركها وسط العالم . ترك لها مهمة ً عظمى ، كلفها بأن تشهد له ، جعلها نورا ً للعالم ، ارسلها ملحا ً للارض . واستمرت الكنيسة بعد صعود عريسها تقوم بعملها وتنفذ وتحقق ارساليتها . جيل ٌ بعد جيل ، عصر ٌ بعد عصر والكنيسة تقتفي آثار سيدها وتقدم للناس رسالته . على مدى السنين والقرون تعمل وعلى مدى السنين والقرون تواجه بالمقاومات والحروب والاضطهاد . يحيط الاعداء بالكنيسة ، يلتفون حولها ، يشهرون سيوفهم ، يشنون هجومهم ، يحاربونها ، يقاومون رسالتها ، يعيقون مسيرتها ، يلقون الاحجار في طريقها ، يمنعون تقدمها ، يتصايحون حولها ، يعلنون حقدهم وكراهيتهم لها ، ينفثون سمومهم ويرمون سهامهم عليها . يريدون ان يهلكوها ، يسعون لأن يهدموها ، يعملون على ان يحطموها ، يهدفون أن يميتوها . وتقف الكنيسة وسط عواصف الحقد تدفعها رياح الكراهية وتلطمها أمواج الشر ، تقاوم العواصف العاتية بكل قوتها ، تصد الهجمات المتتالية بأيديها الواهنة الضعيفة ، ويزداد الهجوم ويتحالف الخصوم وتنهال ضربات السياط وتزداد اللطمات والاهانات ، وترفع الكنيسة وجهها تنادي عريسها وتستنجد به ، تمتد وترتفع أذرعها تطلب الانقاذ ، تصرخ مع زكريا النبي تقول : " يَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ ، إِلَى مَتَى " ( زكريا 1 : 12 )  سيدي حبيبي الى متى ؟ الى متى يا رب ؟ الى متى يا رب الجنود لا ترحم اورشليم ؟ الى متى يا رب لا ترحم كنيستك ؟ وبسرعة ٍ يسمع الرب وبسرعة ٍ يستجيب ، ينزل الرب بيده القوية يكسر سيوفهم ، يطفئ نارهم ، يُسكت العواصف وينهر الريح ويصد الموج . الله يغار على كنيسته ، الله يحب كنيسته ، الله يدافع عن كنيسته . الجحيم بكل تجبره لا يقوى عليها ، الشر بكل اسلحته لا يمس شعرة ً منها . يفرد ذراعه ويحيطها به ليحميها ، يمد يده اليها ويقويها ويعضدها وينصرها ، وما ان يرى الاعداء الرب قادما ً حتى يهربوا ، يسمعون صوت خطواته فيفزعون . غيرة الرب عظيمة ٌ على كنيسته . يد الرب قوية ٌ قادرة ٌ على دحر مضطهديها . غيرة الرب عظيمة ٌ على قديسيه ، " كَمَا يَتَرَأَفُ الأَبُ عَلَى الْبَنِينَ يَتَرَأَفُ الرَّبُّ عَلَى خَائِفِيهِ. "  ( مزمور 103 : 13 )  . حين تجد نفسك محاصرا ً بالاعداء ، حين تجدهم حولك يطلبون نفسك ، وسط الاضطهاد والظلم والطغيان ، وسط المعارك والحروب والقتال والدماء ارفع وجهك اليه ، اصرخ بكل قوتك اليه ، اطلبه ، استدعيه ، استنجد به . الله لا ينساك ، لن ينساك  .


----------



## fauzi (11 أكتوبر 2011)

443 - بعد ان قبلتَ المسيح مخلّصا ً لك ، بعد أن توجتهُ على حياتك ملكا ً وربا ً وسيدا ً ، بعد ان غًفرت خطاياك وتحررت من سلطان الخطية وصرت َ إبنا ً له ، ما أن تبدأ تتمتع بالحياة الجديدة ، ما ان تبدأ تحس بالفرح والسلام والراحة والاطمئنان ، ما ان تخطو خطواتك الاولى في حياتك المسيحية حتى يبرز امامك الشيطان يتحداك ، يحوم حولك ويجول ، يحاول اغرائك ، يجرك الى تجربة وراء تجربة لعلك تسقط . لست انت وحدك المقصود بذلك ، كل انسان قرر اتّباع المسيح عُرضة ٌ لذلك أيضا . أنت الآن ابن ٌ لله لذلك فانت عُرضة ٌ لإغراءات الشيطان ومحاولاته للايقاع بك في الخطية . ابناء الله جميعا ً ، كلهم على مدى التاريخ منذ آدم حتى اليوم سقطوا  عدا المسيح الابن ، لكن ابناء الله جميعا ً بما فيهم المسيح  تعرضوا للتجارب من عدو الله  الشيطان  ، حتى المسيح تعرض لما تتعرض له انت  ، كان في البرية اربعين يوما ً  بدون طعام ٍ أو شراب وهو جائع  ، امعائه تتلوى داخله  ، زحف الشيطان نحوه  وبفحيح ٍ ظاهره ُ عطف  وداخله سُم  قال : " إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ، فَقُلْ لِهذَا الْحَجَرِ أَنْ يَصِيرَ خُبْزًا " ( لوقا 4 ) . ادرك المسيح حيلة ابليس فردّه ، رده بحزم ٍ وقوة وقال : " لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ، بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ مِنَ اللهِ " . وثانية ً جربه ، من فوق الجبل وممالك الارض منشورةٌٌ تحت عينيه قال له :  ان سجدت لي اعطيك كل شيء ، فصده ، صده مرة ً اخرى وهو يقول : " اذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ! إِنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ " وثالثة ً من على جناح الهيكل جربه قائلا ً : " إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ مِنْ هُنَا إِلَى أَسْفَلُ " وطرده المسيح ونهَرَه ُ وافزعه بالقول : " لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ " . كان المسيح يعلم قوة ابليس ومكره ، ودأبه على اغراء اولاد الله وتجربتهم ، لذلك حين علم تلاميذه الصلاة ، علمهم ان يقولوا : " لاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ، لكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ " (متى 6 : 13 ) . وفي طريقه ِ الى الصليب في جبل الزيتون عند بستان جثسيماني قال لهم : " صَلُّوا لِكَيْ لاَ تَدْخُلُوا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ " ( لوقا 22 : 40 ) وانفرد وحده وصلى بلجاجة جعلت عرقه دما ً . صلي لكي لا تدخل في تجربة ، احذر وانتبه وتيقظ ، ابتعد عن الطرق التي تقودك للتجارب . مواجهة التجربة حتى لو كان انتصارك عليها مضمونا ً صعب ، لا تمد يدك في جحر الافعى ، لا تلعب مع الافعى ، لا تلمسها ، ابتعد عنها واهرب ، ملمسها ناعم ٌ لكن نابها سام ، قد تتلوى الافعى امامك ، يغريك ملمسها ، تخطف بصرك بالوانها المتعددة ، احذر ففي لمح البصر تنشب الافعى نابيها في يدك .  لا تدخلنا في تجربة  يا رب  لكن نجنا من الشرير .


----------



## fauzi (12 أكتوبر 2011)

444 - جاء المسيح الينا مخلصا ً ، اول اعلان عنه للرعاة الساهرين على مشارف بيت لحم ٍ كان " لاَ تَخَافُوا! فَهَا أَنَا أُبَشِّرُكُمْ بِفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ يَكُونُ لِجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ: أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ " ( لوقا 2 : 10 ، 11 ) ، مخلّص ٌ هو المسيح الرب ، الفرح العظيم كان مجيء المخلّص . ولما ظهر الملاك ليوسف في الحلم قال له " يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ ، لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ. لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ . فَسَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ . لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ " ( متى 1 : 20 ، 21 ) . هكذا جاء المسيح مخلصا ً يخلص الشعب من خطاياه . قد نفهم انه مخلّص لنا أي يخلصنا من ان يكون مصيرنا جهنم النار ، يخلصنا منها وينقلنا الى ملكوت السماوات ، يأخذنا معه الى هناك ، خلاص ٌ من النار وحياة ٌ في السماء ، لكن لم يكن هذا فقط ما خلصنا منه ، المصير المحتوم المشؤوم ، خلصنا ايضا ً من خطايانا . جاء المسيح ليخلصنا من خطايانا ، جمع كل خطايا البشر ، كلها ، جمعها وحملها على كتفه ، اعتلى الصليب بها ، بخطايانا ، حملها معه على الصليب ومات بها عنا ودُفن بالقبر وقام ، انتفض من الموت ، خلع الموت ، خلع الخطايا والقى بها بعيدا ً عنه وعنا . قام منتصرا ً غالبا ً ، كسر شوكة الموت ، كسر اغلال الخطية ، حطم سلطانها وسطوتها ، خلصنا من الخطية ، كسر نابها وحطم مخالبها ، لم تعد للخطية انياب ٌ ولا مخالب ، لم تعد لها السيطرة علينا لا الخطية ُ نفسها ولا الميل الذي يجذبنا اليها . يصور بولس الرسول الصراع الذي يحياه المؤمن وبداخله قوتان تتقاتلان " النَّامُوسَ رُوحِيٌّ، وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَجَسَدِيٌّ مَبِيعٌ تَحْتَ الْخَطِيَّةِ. لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ مَا أَنَا أَفْعَلُهُ ، إِذْ لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ مَا أُرِيدُهُ ، بَلْ مَا أُبْغِضُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ. …….. مَنْ يُنْقِذُنِي مِنْ جَسَدِ هذَا الْمَوْتِ؟ " ( رومية 7 ) . حين خلصنا المسيح من الخطية وضع فينا كراهية ً لها ، رفضا ً لها ، وضع بداخلنا روحه ، وروح الله فينا يصارع الخطية الساكنة فينا ، لم تمت الخطية بعد ، لم يمت الشر ، الشر باق ٍ والخطية ُ حية ما دمنا في هذا الجسد تهاجمنا الخطية ويصارعنا الشر لكنها لا تسيطر علينا ، لا تستعبدنا ، لا تسلب ارادتنا ، لا تسودنا . كسر المسيح سطوتها ، نستطيع الآن ان نقاومها ، نستطيع ان نغلبها . المسيح المخلّص يحل في قلبك ويسكن حياتك ويسود ارادتك ويقويك فلا ترتمي تحت اقدام الخطية حين تظهر لك وتكشر عن انيابها وتشحذ مخالبها . لا تخف ، انيابها مكسورة ٌ ومخالبها مقطوعة ، صارعها بالروح تغلب وتنتصر فالمسيح قد خلصك منها .


----------



## fauzi (13 أكتوبر 2011)

445 - عندما تدخل الى محضر الله لتتعبد له وتصلي ، عندما تقترب من عرش نعمته ، تسجد امامه في خشوع ، تضم كفيك في ابتهال ، تُغمض عينيك في إجلال ، يلتفت اليك بكل وجهه ، ينظر اليك بكل عينيه ، عيناه ُمفتوحتان عليك . هل ترى وجهه ؟ هل تلاحظ عينيه ؟ قطعا ً تراه ُ حتى وانت مغمض العينين . وجهه يعكس ما بقلبه ِلك من حب ، عيناه ممتلئتان انتظارا ً لطلباتك ، وتسأل وتطلب وتقرع وانت واثق ٌ انك ستُعطى وتجد ويُفتح لك . الله يعرف ما تحتاج اليه ، يعرف احتياجك تماما ً ، يعرف طلباتك ، ويسمع الله ويستجيب ويوفر كل احتياجاتك ويهبك بسخاء ٍ ولا يعير . الرب يعدنا ويقول : " وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالابْنِ . إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ شَيْئًا بِاسْمِي فَإِنِّي أَفْعَلُهُ.  " ( يوحنا 14 : 13 ، 14) . " إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِيَّ وَثَبَتَ كَلاَمِي فِيكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ مَا تُرِيدُونَ فَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ. " ( يوحنا 15 : 7 ) . لهذا فانك تحصل على كل ما تطلب لنفسك لان " طَلِبَةُ الْبَارِّ تَقْتَدِرُ كَثِيرًا فِي فِعْلِهَا "  ( يعقوب 5 : 16 ) . طلبتك مقتدرة قادرة ، وبعد ان تحصل على ما طلبت ، هل ترى وجه الله ؟ هل ما تزال ترى عينيه ؟ نعم ما تزال عيناه تتطلعان اليك َ في انتظار ، الله ينتظر منك طلبات . طلبتُ ما احتاج اليه ، حصلتُ على ما اريد ، حققت ُ ما اصبو اليه ، فقط ؟ هكذا  تقولُ نظرات الله لك : انت فقط ؟ طلباتك انت فقط ؟ وتتذكر وصية الله ، تتذكر قوله : " صَلُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ لأَجْلِ بَعْضٍ " صلوا لبعض . آه  نسيت ، نسيت ان اصلي من اجل اخي المحتاج ومن اجل اختي المحتاجة . انستني طلباتي طلبات اخي واختي ، اخفت عني احتياجاتي احتياجهما . الصلاة الشفاعية تصعد امام الله بخورا ً ابيض ذا رائحة محببة له . الصلاة الشفاعية سريعة الاستجابة ، وتصاحب الاستجابة بركة اضافية . يستجيب الرب طلبة البار لاجل اخوته ويسدد كل احتياجات الاخوة ويضيف على استجابته ِ بركة ، بركة ً خاصة لرافع الصلاة الشفاعية ، لك انت . عندما تصلي لاجل اخوتك تمتزج صلاتك باعلان محبتك لهم ، وقد اوصانا الرب بان نحب بعضنا البعض ، كما احبنا هو نحب بعضنا البعض ، وفي صلاتنا الشفاعية طاعة ٌ لوصيته هذه التي تركها لنا ويريدنا ان ننفذها . حين تصلي لا تركز على نفسك ، لا تنظر تحت قدميك فقط ، انظر بعيدا ً ، انظر الى اخوتك وارفع صلاة ً شفاعية لاجلهم بخور رضى للرب ، يستجيب لك ، قطعا ً يستجيب ، ويباركك ، قطعا ً يباركك .


----------



## fauzi (14 أكتوبر 2011)

446 - كانت شجرة التين مزروعة ً في الكرم ، نالت من الماء والغذاء ما نالته اشجار الكرم ، دائما ً مجراها مملوء ٌ بالماء ، الماء الرطب ، دائما ً ملقى ً حولها الزبل ، الطعام اللذيذ الشهي . امتدت فروعها وامتلئت بالورق الاخضر ، انتعشت اغصانها وطالت وانتشرت في المكان . وجاء صاحبها وتهلل لمرآها ، وأ ُعجب بشكلها ، مد يده بين فروعها واوراقها يبحث عن الثمار ، لم تُمسك يده ُ بثمر ولا بثمرة ٍ واحدة ، أين الثمار ؟ هل من ثمار ؟ لا توجد ثمار ، وغضب وتوعد وهدد ونادى الكرّام وقال في ثورة حق وقرار ٍ عادل : اِقْطَعْهَا فهي شجرة ٌ عاقر ، ناشز ، اقطعها فهي تُبَطِّلُ الأَرْضَ ، اقطعها الآن . نظر الكرام للشجرة ، هي فعلا ً شجرة غير مثمرة ، شجرة ٌ تستحق القطع بالفأس ، لكنه اخفض فأسه ، اخفاه ُ بين قدميه ونظر لصاحب الكرم وترجاه واستعطفه :
- " ً يَا سَيِّدُ ، اتْرُكْهَا هذِهِ السَّنَةَ أَيْضًا ، حَتَّى أَنْقُبَ حَوْلَهَا وَأَضَعَ زِبْلاً. " ( لوقا 13 : 8 ) .
- والسنة الماضية الم تنقب حولها ؟ والسنة التي سبقتها الم تضع حولها زبلا ً ؟
- نعم يا سيد فعلت وفعلت ، لكن سنة ً اخرى ارجوك  أفعل كما فعلت .
وخرج السيد ووقفت الشجرة تنظر الى الكرام بعيون ٍ مملوءة بالدموع ، أإلى هذا الحد تصبر علي ؟ أإلى هذا الحد تعطيني وقتك وجهدك وحبك ؟
هكذا يفعل معنا الرب ، هكذا يمد لنا الوقت ، هكذا يصبر ويتأنى ويعمل . يعمل فيك بكل قوته ، يتعامل معك بكل رحمته ، ينقب حولك ويضع نعمه .  مَحَبَّةً أَبَدِيَّةً أحبك لذلك ادام  لَكِ الرَّحْمَةَ  ( إرميا 31 : 3 ) فرش امامك الفرصة . هذه السنة ايضا ً ، سنة ً اخرى ، هذه الفرصة ُ ايضا ً ، فرصة ٌ اخرى ، حتى تحمل ثمرا ً ، حتى تمتلئ اغصانك بالثمر ، حتى تُنتج ثمرا ً جيدا ً . اذا ثبت َ فيه ، اذا ثبت كلامه فيك تجري قوته حيويته امامك ( يوحنا 15 : 7 ) . نحن لا نثمر من ذواتنا ، ثمرنا يأتي من الكرمة الحقيقية ، اثبت فيها وتمسك بها . الكرام المحب ينقيك ، يشذب اطرافك ، يقص الجاف المعطل لاثمارك . انتهز الفرصة الجديدة ، استغل السنة الممتدة ، اظهر قدرتك على الاثمار . إن لم تُثمر هذه السنة ايضا ً ، يأتي بفأسه ِ ويقطعك ، يفصلك عن الكرمة ، يفصلك ويلقي بك خارجا ً وهناك يجمعونك ويطرحونك في النار ، نار لا تُطفأ . سنة ً أخرى ، فرصة ً أخرى ، ينقب الله حولك ويغذيك ، يضع الزبل حولك ، يوفر لك كل وسائط النعمة ، يتعهدك ويرعاك ويهتم بك ، يُغدق عليك محبته ، اثبت في محبته تأتي بثمر وبهذا يتمجد الله ، يتمجد الآب .


----------



## fauzi (15 أكتوبر 2011)

447 - احيانا ً نجد انفسنا غارقين في خطايانا ، نراها تغطينا تماما ً من الرأس للقدم ، نجد اننا محاصرون بها من كل جانب ٍ واتجاه وزاوية ، نجد اننا ملفوفون بها ، رؤوسنا محنية تحت ثقلها ، اجسادنا مصبوغة بصبغتها ، اكتافنا مكدودة من حملها ، ايدينا مرتعشة ، قلوبنا مهتزة ، عقولنا مشوشة ، ارجلنا ملتوية مخلعة . ويبكتنا روح الله ويُظهر لنا حقيقتنا التعسة وحياتنا البائسة ومصيرنا المحتوم . ومن قاع هاوية اليأس نصرخ ، ومن اعماق الحمأة العفنة نعترف فيتدخل الله بنعمته الفائضة فتنهمر رحمته علينا وتغسلنا وتطهرنا وتبررنا . والمسيح يقف وسط الجموع جاؤوا اليه بإمرأة زانية القوا بها تحت قدميه ، ارتمت المرأة في التراب ، تباعدت الجموع عنها متأسفة ، اشارت الاصابع اليها متهمة ، تكورت المسكينة وتغطت بعارها ، التف اثمها حولها وقيدها بسلاسله الثقيلة ، ونظر المسيح اليها ووجدها مغطاة بالكامل بخطيئتها ، كل ما عليها اثم ٌ وعار ، وجدها تذوب ندما ً ، رأى دموعها تسيل تحمل اعترافها بجريمتها البشعة . صبَّ عليها نعمته ، أغدق َ عليها رحمته ، غطاها وسترها بعطفه ِ وحنانه ِ وغفرانه وقال للمشتكين عليها : " مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً بِحَجَرٍ" وسقطت الاحجار من ايديهم ، هربوا من نظرته ، فروا من دينونته ، جروا مبتعدين خجلين من خطاياهم وآثامهم . سألها :
 - "  أَمَا دَانَكِ أَحَدٌ ؟ "
 - " لاَ أَحَدَ " 
- " وَلاَ أَنَا أَدِينُكِ. اذْهَبِي وَلاَ تُخْطِئِي أَيْضًا "  ( يوحنا 8 
حين تتراكم الخطايا ، حين تتزايد وتتعاظم وتَثقل يرسل لنا الله نعمته الغافرة ، يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل اثم ، غفرانه العظيم يمحو خطايانا العظيمة . في القديم كان حكم الشريعة على الابرص الذي افرخ المرض اللعين في جلده ، حين يغطي البرص كل جلد المريض المضروب بالبرص من رأسه الى قدمه ، حين تشمل كل جسده ، حين لا تبقى في جلد الابرص وجسمه كله بقعة ٌ واحدة صحيحة ، حين يحتوي البرص كل بدنه ، حينئذ ٍ وبعد ان يرى الكاهن ان البرص قد غطى الجسم كله ، يعلن الكاهن طهارة المضروب ، بعد ان لا يكون هناك أمل ٌ بالشفاء ، بعد ان يختفي كل رجاء واحتمال ٍ للخلاص يأتي اعلان الطهارة والبرء ، حين تفشل كل الجهود البشرية تأتي نعمة الله ورحمته . بعد ان دُفن لعازر ، بعد ان أنتن ، بعد أن فني جسده وتحلل جاء الشفاء والقيامة . حين تتراكم عليك خطاياك ، اندم واعترف وتب يأتك الخلاص .


----------



## fauzi (16 أكتوبر 2011)

448 - رأى الرب شعب نينوى يقترفون الشر ويعصون الله ويتمادون في عمل الاثم ، واراد الله ان ينذرهم ويحذرهم ليحيدوا عن الشر وليفعلوا الخير فصار قول الرب الى يونان الذي اختاره ليذهب الى نينوى المدينة العظيمة وينادي عليها وعلى سكانها ليفيقوا من غيهم ويسمعوا صوت انذاره لهم ، وسمع يونان صوت الرب يدعوه ليذهب في المهمة ، فوقف جامدا ً مترددا ً ، تردد وخاف ، تردد ان لا يسمع اهل نينوى صوته فيعتبره الرب مسؤولا ً . خاف ان يواجهه الناس بالرفض والعصيان والاساءة اليه والصد ، فقام وحول وجهه الى الاتجاه الآخر ليهرب ، نزل الى يافا في طريقه الى ترشيش ، جرى بسرعة مبتعدا ً عن الله كأن الله موجود ٌ  محصور ٌ في مكان ٍ واحد . ابتعد عن الله وحول وجهه عنه وجرى نحو سفينة ٍ راسية ٍ في يافا واستقلها . وابحرت السفينة ، انطلقت الى وسط البحر ، وتصور يونان انه في أمان بعيدا ً عن الله . السماء تغطيه من فوق بزرقتها والمياه تحمله وتحمل السفينة على صفحتها الزرقاء ، وهاج البحر وحلت العاصفة ، امتدت يد الله الى يونان والقت به في بطن الحوت ، اين يذهب ؟ أين يختبئ ؟ الى اين يهرب ؟ في السماء الرب هناك ، في الارض هو يقيم ، إن اختبأ في الهاوية الرب يوجد ، إن أخذ جناحي الصُبح لا يبتعد عن الله ، إن غاص في اعماق البحر ، إن تغطى بالسحاب ، إن التحف بالظلمة لا ينجو . الظُلمة لا تُظلم لدى الله ، الليل مثل النهار يضيء ، كالظُلمة هكذا النور . في بطن الحوت المظلم انزوى يونان والتف حول نفسه محاولا ً أن يهرب من الله ومهمته . تصور انه بذلك سيشعر بالهدوء والراحة والاطمئنان ، ما له هو وشعب نينوى ؟ واخرجه الرب من بطن الحوت ، لفظه والقى به على رمال الشاطئ ، وصفعته اشعة الشمس فافاق ليجد نفسه ملفوظا ً مبتلا ً ساقطا ً على وجهه مذلا ً . افاق ليجد نفسه محروما ً من رفقة الله هاربا ً الى لا مكان ، منزويا ً في الخلاء المتسع . رفع وجهه يبحث عن الله . بعد ان كان هاربا ً منه اصبح راغبا ً فيه باحثا ً عنه . ووجده الله ، وامتدت يد رحمته اليه ، واعاده الى طاعته فذهب ونادى ونجح في مهمته .
 ما اصعب ان تحاول ان تهرب من الله ، ما اقسى ان تسعى لتعصى امر الله . الانفصال عن الله صعب ، هل نستطيع ان ننفصل عنه ؟ هل تستطيع ان تعيش بدونه . ما اجمل واروع ان تحيا في طاعة الله ، ما اجمل واروع ان تقيم في حضرة الله .


----------



## fauzi (17 أكتوبر 2011)

449 - في نبوة النبي زكريا نقرأ أن ملاك الرب رفع وجهه متوسلا ً متسائلا ً ، قال : " «يَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ ، إِلَى مَتَى أَنْتَ لاَ تَرْحَمُ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَمُدُنَ يَهُوذَا " الى متى ؟ فاجاب الرب الملاك ، اجابه بكلام طيب وكلام  تعزية : غرت على اورشليم غيرة عظيمة  .  الرب يحب اورشليم كنيسته محبة ً ابدية ، محبة الله الابدي محبة ٌ ابدية من قلبه الابدي لذلك فهو لا يترك كنيسته ولا شعبه ُ في مهب المتاعب ولا وسط المعاناة . الله المحب هو لنا محبة ً ابدية يُسرع  ويتدخل وينطق بكلام طيب ، كلام ِ تعزية . الله احيانا ً يؤدبنا ، لا يعاقبنا ، تأديبه اهتمام ٌ وحب ، عصا التأديب تُعلن حبه لنا . لا يرضى الله ان نشرد بعيدا ً عنه و نبتعد لذلك يمد يده وعصاه الينا ويستعيدنا لكنه لا يترك عصاه علينا طويلا ً ، ما ان نستجيب لصوته ونعود الى رفقته حتى يسحب عصاه ويرفعها نحو اعدائنا ، يصد بها  عنا هجماتهم الشرسة وتعدياتهم الظالمة ، فالرب " مُجْرِي الْعَدْلِ وَالْقَضَاءِ لِجَمِيعِ الْمَظْلُومِينَ......الرَّبُّ رَحِيمٌ وَرَؤُوفٌ ، طَوِيلُ الرُّوحِ وَكَثِيرُ الرَّحْمَةِ . لاَ يُحَاكِمُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَحْقِدُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ . لَمْ يَصْنَعْ مَعَنَا حَسَبَ خَطَايَانَا، وَلَمْ يُجَازِنَا حَسَبَ آثامِنَا.لأَنَّهُ مِثْلُ ارْتِفَاعِ السَّمَاوَاتِ فَوْقَ الأَرْضِ قَوِيَتْ رَحْمَتُهُ عَلَى خَائِفِيهِ. كَبُعْدِ الْمَشْرِقِ مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ أَبْعَدَ عَنَّا مَعَاصِيَنَا. كَمَا يَتَرَأَفُ الأَبُ عَلَى الْبَنِينَ يَتَرَأَفُ الرَّبُّ عَلَى خَائِفِيهِ."( مزمور 103 : 8 – 13 ) . الله لا يجعلنا نحتمل اكثر مما نحتمل . الله لا يسمح ان نجَرَّب فوق ما نطيق ان نجَرَّب به . الله لا يطيق ان يرى اعدائه ( اعدائنا ) يفترون علينا ويعتدون ، يتجبرون ويظلمون . قلبه الممتلئ ابدا ً بمحبته الابدية لنا يتحرك فتتحرك بمحبته يده وترتفع عصاه . عصا تأديبه ِ تُعلن محبته وعصا نقمته تؤكد محبته ، محبته العجيبة الابدية الخالدة . 
حين تُحس بعصا التأديب على جسدك لا ترتعب ، افرح فطرفها الآخر في يد الله ، هو يحبك فمن يحبه الرب يؤدبه ، تأديبه رحمة ٌ وشفاء ، تأديبه ُ نعمة ٌ وهناء . وحين تجد الاعداء يحاصرونك بحقدهم وغلهم ، حين يوجهون سهامهم نحوك انظر ودقق النظر سترى عصا الله الحامية مرتفعة ً تصدهم وتدحرهم وتُهلكهم . الله يحبك ، الله يهتم بك ، الله يلف ذراعه حولك ، الله يوجه قبضته ليدافع عنك .


----------



## fauzi (18 أكتوبر 2011)

450 - كان المسيح  يسير في طريقه ِ الى بيت يَايِرُسُ ليشفي ابنته المريضة ، وتزاحمت الجموع حوله ، الكل يتدافع ليجد له مكانا ً في ركب المسيح ، الكل يسعى ليقترب من المسيح ، كتلة ٌ من البشر تُحيط  به  ، ودخلت المرأة المريضة بنزف الدم ، دخلت الزحام ، حاولت الاقتراب من المسيح ، دفعتها الايدي والاجساد ، ظلت تقاوم وتصارع لتخترق الاجساد الملتصقة بشدة ، تسللت وتغلغلت داخل الزحام حتى اقتربت منه ، اصبح في متناول يدها ، تستطيع الآن ان تلمس ثيابه ، ومدت ذراعها ، لكن الجموع المتزاحمة أبعدتها مرة ً اخرى ، اطبق الزحام فكيه عليها ، مدت ذراعها ثانية ، وقفت على اطراف اصابعها لتصل الى المسيح ، كادت أن تسقط على الارض لولا ان الزحام رفعها . كل ما تريده ان تسرق الشفاء من خلف ظهر المسيح دون ان يعلم ، مجرد لمسة ، لمسة ٌ مسروقة ٌ منه ، واخيرا ً استطاعت اصابعها ان تلمس هُدب ثوبه ، لمسته ُ ووقفت ، ثبتت قدماها في الارض ، قاومت اندفاع الاجساد ، اختبئت وسط الجموع ، احست بالنزف يتوقف ، شُفيت ، توقف النزيف لكن السير ايضا ً توقف ، وقف الموكب ، كل شيء ٍ توقف ، الاقدام ، الاجسام ، الارجل المتحركة ، الايدي المتلاصقة ، الكل توقف ، واذا المسيح يسأل :
 - " مَنِ الَّذِي لَمَسَنِي ؟ " ( لوقا 8 : 45 ) 
-  لمسك ؟  الكل يدفع ويتزاحم ويجذب ويضغط . 
قد لمسني احد ، هكذا قال المسيح ، وتأكدت المرأة ان عملها قد انكشف ، عرف المسيح فعلتها ، عرف المسيح بسرقتها للشفاء . رفعت وجهها اليه واعترفت ، انشق الزحام عنها ، واجهت المسيح مرتعدة ً خائفة ، لا بد سيعاقبها على سرقتها ، لا بد سيسترد معجزته ، هو رحيم ورؤف وطيب وحنون لكنه لن يقبل السرقة ، هي سارقة ، لصة ، لم تعرفه ، لم تكن تعرفه ُ جيدا ً لذلك تحايلت لكي تحصل على الشفاء من ورائه . وفي وسط رعبها وخوفها من ان يسترد منها الشفاء الذي حصلت عليه في الخفاء خرّت امامه ، اخبرته بثقتها في قدرته ، في شفائه ، آمنت به وتسللت ورائه وخطفت الشفاء . الآن هي ترى وجهه لا ظهره ، الآن هي تواجهه ، نظرت اليه وعرفته ُ ، عرفته ُ الآن جيدا ً . امتلئت عيناه ُ بالشفقة والحنان ، طمأنها ، اعاد اليها ايمانها وقال :" ثِقِي يَا ابْنَةُ، إِيمَانُكِ قَدْ شَفَاكِ ، اِذْهَبِي بِسَلاَمٍ " ( لوقا 8 : 48 ) ، لم تكوني تعرفين فتسللت ٍ من ورائي ولمستني ، الآن تعرفينني ، ايمانك يمنحك الحق ان لا تختفي خلفي بل تقفي امامي .
كثيرا ً ما لا نفهم الله ، نخشاه ُ ونرتعب منه ، نختفي في الزحام ونبقى في الوراء " فَإِذْ قَدْ تَبَرَّرْنَا بِالإِيمَانِ لَنَا سَلاَمٌ مَعَ اللهِ " ( رومية 5 : 1 )


----------



## fauzi (19 أكتوبر 2011)

451 - بعد ان سقط آدم وعصى الله وطُرد من الجنة هام في الارض بعيدا ً عن الله . في الجنة ، جنة عدن ، كان يرى الله ، كان يسمعه ، كانت له علاقة ٌ وشركة ٌ حلوة مع الله ، لكنه بعد ان خرج من الجنة لم يعد يرى الله ، لم يعد يسمعه ، لم تعد له علاقة معه . وجاء من نسل آدم ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب وآبائنا الصالحون الاولون . اعلن الله نفسه لهم ، كشف لهم عن نفسه ، كلمهم وباركهم وصنع عهودا ً معهم ، عبدوه واطاعوه ومجدوه وعاشوا في خوف الله . كانت علاقته بهم علاقة ً متينة . وجاء المسيح ليكون صورة الله غير المنظور " اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ " ( 1 تيموثاوس 3 : 16 ) واعلن نفسه للانسان . البعض عانده ُ وقاومه ُ ولم يقبله لكن البعض الآخر آمن به وتبعه . وصعد المسيح الى السماء وارسل المعزي الروح القدس ليحل في الانسان المؤمن . في القديم كان الله يظهر لقديسيه في الصلاة حين يشاء وهو حال ٌ في السماء ، وجاء المسيح ، عمانوئيل ، الله معنا ليحيا ويعيش ويتجول في العالم وسطنا . ومنذ يوم الخمسين والروح القدس (  الله ) فينا ، يحل في المؤمنين ويسكن حياتهم . الله يحبنا ، يتلذذ ُ بان يُعلن ذاته ُ لنا  ، يعمل على ان يُسمعنا صوته ويسمع صوتنا . يأتي الينا في كل وقت ويملأ حياتنا ويرطب ايامنا كقطرات الندى على ورق الشجر . يأتي الينا ويتعامل معنا ويقدس نفوسنا ويمسحنا بمسحة الزيت المقدسة دائما ً ، ويملئنا قوة ً خارقة ً تنزل علينا كألسنة نار تُدفئ قلوبنا وتنيرها . الله ليس بعيدا ً عنك ، لم يعد غير معروف ٍ للانسان ، الله معروف ٌ جيدا ً لك . الله لا يختفي عنك ، لا يُخفي وجهه عنك ، لا يفصل بينك وبينه فاصل " ها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر " هكذا يقول الله . لا تذهب بعيدا ً لتفتش عنه ، هو قريب ٌ جدا ً منك ، هو فيك ، داخلك بالروح القدس . لا تكتفي بوجوده الدائم معك وفيك ، اجعله يتحرك فيك ويحركك ، سلم قيادة حياتك له ، اجعله يمسك الدفة ويجلس على عرش قلبك . الله فيك يصنع عجائب ، يحقق معجزات ، يعمل المستحيلات ، كل شيء ٍ مستطاع ٌ لديه . قال " اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَالأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا يَعْمَلُهَا هُوَ أَيْضًا ، وَيَعْمَلُ أَعْظَمَ مِنْهَا ، لأَنِّي مَاضٍ إِلَى أَبِي . وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالابْنِ " ( يوحنا 14 : 12 ، 13 )  . لا تهمل او تستهن بالقوة الخارقة التي بك . الروح القدس الله فيك ، لا هناك في السماء بعيدا ً جدا ً في الاعالي فقط ولا هو بجوارك يسير ويعلّم ويصنع الآيات فقط ، هو الآن فيك . تحيا لا انت بل المسيح يحيا فيك


----------



## fauzi (20 أكتوبر 2011)

452 - دبر الله خطة خلاص الانسان منذ الازل ، كان صليب المسيح منصوبا ً بين السماء والارض ، ارتفع الصليب فوق الزمن ، قبل الزمن ، انتصب فوق التاريخ ، قبل التاريخ . كان المسيح فاديا ً ومخلصا ً قبل ان يكون كون . كانت محبة الله كائنة ً قبل ان يكون كائن ، قبل ان يُخلق مخلوق ، قبل ان يكون الانسان . احب الله الانسان منذ الازل . عجيبة ٌ هذه المحبة ، محبة ٌ منذ الازل ، وعظيمة ٌ هذه الخطة ، خطة فداء ٍ منذ الازل . وكما يقول الله على لسان ميخا النبي 5 : 2  " أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمِ أَفْرَاتَةَ ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا ، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطًا عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ ، مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ " . المسيح كان منذ القديم ، منذ ايام الازل . المسيح قائم ٌ منذ القديم ، منذ ايام الازل ، المسيح ممثل ٌ للانسان منذ القديم ، منذ ايام الازل . منذ ايام الازل تعهد المسيح ان يحمل خطايانا . منذ ايام الازل قبل المسيح خطة الله لفدائنا . منذ ايام الازل ودم المسيح جاهز ٌ ليسفك عنا . منذ ايام الازل وهو مستعد ٌ ليموت عنا . قبل ان يكون الدم معروفا ً للعالم ، قبل ان يكون الموت ، قبل ان يحل الالم والمعاناة . قبل ذلك كله كان المسيح وكان عهده ُ من الآب لينفذ مشيئته لفداء العالم ، العالم الذي لم يكن قد خُلق ، الانسان الذي لم يكن قد وُجد  احبه الله . احب الله العالم وأعد الله ابنه منذ ايام الازل ليجسد محبته للانسان لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية . منذ ايام الازل هذا كان . وحل الزمان ، وجائت الايام وبدأ التاريخ وتوالت الاحداث وتتابعت الاجيال . وفي ملء الزمان تجسدت محبة الله واذ وُجد المسيح في الهيئة كأنسان وحل بيننا اخلى نفسه اعطى نفسه وهب نفسه ليتمم خطة الله التي كانت منذ ايام الازل وبلا تردد ، بلا تمهل اطاع محبة الله الازلية للانسان ، اطاع حتى الموت ، موت الصليب . في ملحمة الالم فوق الصليب حمل خطايا البشرية منذ اولها حتى آخرها وتمم خطة الفداء . الله يحبك منذ ايام الازل قبل ان توجد على الارض ، محبة الله لك ازلية . الله دبر لفدائك واعد لغفران خطاياك منذ ايام الازل في صليب المسيح الازلي ومحبته لك ابدية وفدائه لك ابدي ويهب لك في المسيح الآن الحياة الابدية .


----------



## fauzi (21 أكتوبر 2011)

453 - حلت المجاعة بالارض ، جف مطر السماء وتوقف نزول الطل ، عم الجفاف كل الارض . هكذا شاء الرب وهكذا قال ايليا النبي ، انطلق النبي واستقر في ضفاف نَهْرِ كَرِيثَ ، وكان النبي يشرب من مياه النهر ويتناول طعامه من الخبز واللحم محمولا ً اليه بالغربان .  وجف النهر ، لم يكن هناك مطرٌ يغذي منابعه ُ فجفت ، وتوقف سريان الماء ووصوله الى ايليا ، وكلم الله ايليا ان يذهب الى صِرْفَةَ بصِيدُونَ يقيم هناك ، ووقف بباب المدينة ورأى امرأة ، طلب منها شربة ماء ٍ في اناء وكسرة خبز ٍ يأكلها ، ولم يكن للمرأة غير ملء كف ٍ من الدقيق ، ملء كف ٍ دقيق في الكوار وقليل ٍ من الزيت في الكوز وكانت تقش عودين لتعمل لنفسها وابنها كعكة ، كعكة ٌ صغيرة لهما ياكلاهما ثم يموتان وها هو النبي يأتي ويطلب ان يشاركهما في الكعكة .  تضاعفت المشكلة امام المرأة وعظمت لكن النبي الح عليها ان تصنع كما قال لها ، واطاعت المرأة واستسلمت ، صنعت الكعكة وقدمت له اولا ً ليأكل ثم اكلت هي وابنها ، وحسب قول الرب إذا بكوار الدقيق لم يفرغ وكوز الزيت لم ينقص كما قال الرب ( 1 ملوك 17 ) . وانت لديك احتياجات ٌ كثيرة ، احتياجات ٌ كثيرة وطلبات ٌ ثقيلة وظروف ٌ صعبة ، لا تتوقف الاحتياجات ولا تنتهي الطلبات ولا تكف الظروف الصعبة عن التراكم ، كيف تواجه ذلك الاستمرار في الحاجات ؟ كيف تواجه تدفق الطلبات المتوالية ؟ ماذا سيحدث عندما يفرغ الكوار من  الدقيق ؟ ماذا يكون اذا ما نقص الزيت في الكوز ؟ استرح ، اطمأن ، ثق في قول الرب وكلامه ، تأكد من عناية الله ومحبته ورعايته . انظر جيدا ً الى الكوار ، أترى الدقيق يملأه ؟ انظر الى الكوز أترى الزيت يفيض منه ؟ حتى لو عشت مئات السنين ، حتى لو امتد بك العمر حتى لو بقيت كما بقي مَتُوشَالَحَ  ، حتى لو زادت احتياجاتك ، حتى لو تضاعفت طلباتك ، حتى لو صعبت ظروفك ، لن تشعر بالنقص ، لن تواجه الحاجة ، لن يهاجمك الجفاف ، لن تحل بك المجاعة . نعمة الله اوفر من كل نقص ، رحمة الله اكبر من كل حاجة ، محبة الله اعظم من كل مجاعة . مرت بالارملة ثلاث سنوات جوع ، ثلاث سنوات مرت ايامها جافة خشنة ً قاسية . في الصباح لا طل ، السطوح جافة لم يرطبها ندى ، في الليل لا مطر ، السماء عاقر بلا سُحُب ، وكانت تذهب كل يوم الى الكوار فتجد به دقيقا ً وتفحص الكوز كل صباح فترى به زيتا ً . لم يفرغ الكوار ولم ينقص الزيت ، ولا يوم طوال الألف يوم ولم يكن ليفرغ ولا ألفُ سنة .


----------



## fauzi (22 أكتوبر 2011)

454 - الله في محبته الخارقة وفر لنا الخلاص بدم المسيح ، اصبح فداء ُ الله متاحا ً للانسان . جاء المسيح ، قدم نفسه ذبيحة فداء عنا ، اعتلى خشبة الصليب ومات واهبا ً للعالم الحياة الابدية ، والله في غناه وكماله وفر لنا بركات ٍ كثيرة ووفيرة ، اصبح غنى الله وبركاته طوع ايدينا . كل ما في السماء والارض ميراث ٌ متاح ٌ للانسان بالمسيح ، كل ما يرى وما لا يرى ، ما يحصى وما لا يحصى ، واختارنا الله لنخلص وننجو من الموت وننال الحياة الابدية واختارنا الله لنسبح في غناه وعطاياه . قد لا نعرف ذلك ، قد لا نرى هبة الله لنا ، قد لا ندرك ما لنا من حقوق وميراث وهبات ، لكن هيهات فنحن لم نأخذ روح العالم بل الروح الذي من الله لنعرف الاشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله . هل اخذت الروح الذي من الله ؟ هل اخذت روح الله ؟ هل اخذت الروح القدس ؟ لو لم تكن قد اخذته فكل ما فعله المسيح على الصليب لاجلك سيكون بلا فائدة لك . خطة الله الازلية لخلاص الانسان نزول المسيح متجسدا ً ، وحياته وآالامه وموته لا طائل منه لك . خلاص الله لن يفيدك إن لم يكشف  روح الله لك عنه ، إن لم يدخلك الروح القدس ويُقم فيك . خلاص الله لن يصل اليك إن لم يتحرك الروح القدس فيك ويحركك لتمد يدك وتحصل عليه . لا بد ان تتلقف يد الروح القدس الممتدة نحوك ، تمسكها ليجذبك من الظلمة الى النور . لا بد ان تسمع دعوة الروح القدس لك وتعرف انك المقصود بالفداء ، المختار للفداء ، هنا وهنا فقط تعرف ان الخلاص موهوب ٌ لك من الله ، وحين تعرف ذلك تحصل عليه . لقد اختارك الله لتكون ابنا ً له ، اختارك لتنال الحياة الابدية ، اختار اسمك ليُكتب في سفر الحياة ، هل تعرف ذلك ؟ هل تعرف هذه الاشياء الموهوبة لك من الله ؟ الروح القدس يكشفها لك . الله وعدنا ببركات كثيرة . كل ما في مخازن الله من بركات في متناول ايدينا ، حق ٌ لنا . لكن ما فائدة وعد الله إن لم نعرفه ؟ ما قيمة تلك الحقوق إن لم نسمع بها ؟ الروح القدس يُعلن ذلك لنا ، الروح القدس يكشف عنها ويفتح عيوننا لنراها ، وعندما نعرف اننا موعودون بذلك ، عندما نفهم ان كل تلك البركات موهوبة ٌ لنا من الله ، عنئذ ٍ نمد ايدينا ونحصل عليها ونتمتع بها ونحيا في بركات الله ونعمه وغناه . المن والسلوى ****ان في السماء . الطعام الإلهي موجود ٌ بكثرة خلف السحاب . روح الله ، الروح القدس يفتح كوى السماء ويجعل بركات الله تنهمر .


----------



## fauzi (23 أكتوبر 2011)

455 - كل بهجة ٍ هنا في الحياة ، كل رجاء ٍ هناك بعد الوفاة ، كل فرحة ٍ وقتية وابدية هي في المسيح . المسيح لذة ُ كل مؤمن ، المسيح سعادة كل انسان ، في المسيح كل متعة حاضرة ومستقبلة . كما تجري الانهار نازلة ً من الجبال مخترقة ً الوديان قاطعة ً المسافات لتصب كلها في البحر هكذا كل مباهج الحياة ، كل آمال الأبدية ، كل افراح الارض والسماء تصب في المسيح . ومضة عينيه أقوى من نور الشمس ، جمال طلعته اروع من كل زهور الحقل ، بهاء مجده ِ أغلى من كل كنوز الارض والبحر ، محبته ُ اعمق من المحيطات . هو المسيح الابرع جمالا ً من بني البشر ، هو المسيح حجر الزاوية المختار الكريم منذ الازل . كيف نصف جماله ونتحدث عن كماله . كل بلاغة البشر تتوارى عجزا ً ، كل اقلام الكتاب تتراجع خجلا ً . لا يمكن لانسان احتواء محبته ِ ولا يستطيع بشر ٌ ان يحسب ويصور قدر مكانته . الكلمات مهما أُحسن إختيارها لا تقدر ان تصف قيمة المسيح لشعبه الذي اختاره واصطفاه ، كل افكار العقل ونبض القلب كل خلجات النفس وانبثاق الروح لا يمكن ان تصل الى قدر المسيح للمؤمن . هل تشعر بالحزن وانت تحيا مع المسيح كل ابعاد الفرح والسعادة والراحة والاطمئنان والسلام ؟ هل تشعر بالاحتياج وانت تحيا مع المسيح كل غنى السماء والارض  كل الشبع المذخّر في خزائن الله ؟ هل تعيش في الظلام وانت تحيا مع المسيح حتى ولو انطفأ نور الشمس وسقطت النجوم والاقمار ؟ ماذا يكون شكل العالم لو اخفى المسيح وجهه عنك ؟ كيف يبدو وماذا تكون ملامحه ؟ كيف يمكن ان تتصور العالم بدون المسيح ؟ هل ينبت نبات ؟ وهل تحمل الاشجار ثمارا ً ؟ هل يُزهر غصن ؟ هل يصدح طير ؟ هل يقفز حيوان ؟ هل تطلع شمس ؟ هل تسقط امطار ؟ والانسان من غير المسيح كيف يعيش ؟ هل يخفق قلبه بأمل ؟ هل يحيا بقلبه ٍ رجاء ؟ هل يكون له مستقبل ؟ هل ينتظر رحمة ً ومحبة ونعمة ً وغفرانا ً ؟ هل تنفرج له السماء ؟ ماذا يمكنك ان تفعل لو لم يكن المسيح ؟ هل تستطيع ان تواجه التجارب والصعوبات ؟ هل تقدر ان تقاوم الشيطان  وهو يسدد اليك ضرباته ؟  هل تقوى ان تقف امام الضربات ؟ كيف توجه يومك في الصباح بدون المسيح ؟ هل تستطيع الصمود لتتابع الدقائق والساعات ؟ كيف تذهب الى فراشك في الليل هل تستريح ؟ هل هناك نصرة ؟ هل هناك عزة ٌ وكرامة هل هناك طعم ٌ لحياة لا يملئها المسيح ؟ هل هناك رجاء ٌ لأبدية لا يوفرها المسيح ؟ المسيح كل حياتك هنا ، والمسيح كل حياتك هناك .


----------



## fauzi (24 أكتوبر 2011)

456 - كان شاول الطرسوسي رجلا ً ذا شأن له مكانته ُ ومكانه ُ المتميز دينيا ً واجتماعيا ً وثقافيا ً . كان بالنسبة لمقاييس البشر متقدما ً عن الكل ، من جهة الختان مختون ٌ في اليوم الثامن .  من جنس اسرائيل ، من سبط بنيامين ، عبراني ٌ من العبرانيين . من جهة الناموس فريسي . من جهة الغيرة مضطهد الكنيسة . من جهة البر الذي في الناموس بلا لوم . كل ما به يدعو للفخر . كان متعلما ً ، تلميذا لغَمَالاَئِيلُ ، وكان غنيا ً لديه ثروة ٌ كبيرة ، وكان صاحب نفوذ ٍ وقوة ٍ وسلطان . وفي الطريق الى دمشق ابرق حوله ُ نور ٌ من السماء وسقط ، سقط على الارض وسط التراب ، وتعامل الرب معه ُ ورفعه ُ من على الارض ليُصبح اعظم رسول ٍ مبعوث ٍ من الله الى الأمم . وبعد سنوات ٍ عظيمة ٍ من الخدمة ِ المتميزة ِ له ، بعد نجاح ٍ رائع ٍ لمهمته ، يكتب الرسول العظيم ويقول " لِي أَنَا أَصْغَرَ جَمِيعِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ ، أُعْطِيَتْ هذِهِ النِّعْمَةُ ، أَنْ أُبَشِّرَ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ بِغِنَى الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي لاَ يُسْتَقْصَى  " (  افسس 3 : 8 ) أصغر جميع القديسين هكذا يقول بولس الرسول عن نفسه ، أصغر من الصيادين والبسطاء وعامة الناس . لم يكن بولس يفتخر في حياته بشيء ، لا غناه ولا سلطانه ولا ثقافته ولا علمه . كان دائما ً يقول : " حَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ، الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ  " ( غلاطية 6 : 14 ) هذا فقط كان مصدر فخر الرسول ، يفتخر بانه اصغر جميع القديسين ، برغم ذلك اعطاه الله نعمة ً عظيمة وبركة ً كبيرة ، أعطاه الله أن يبشر بين الامم ، أن يحمل رسالة الله اليهم يبشرهم بغنى المسيح ، غنى المسيح الذي بلا حدود الذي جعله هو أصغر الرسل رسولا ً للأمم وللعالم . غنى المسيح الذي بلا حدود الذي جعله ُ يحمل رسالة الخلاص والغفران للامم البعيدين . لم يرى بولس الرسول في الخدمة ضعة بل فخر ، لم يجد في معاناته شكوى بل شكرا . وزاد نجاحه في خدمته اتضاعه ، الاتضاع الحقيقي هو ثمرة النجاح والنصرة . النهر الفائض بالماء لا يصعد الى اعلى بل يجري الى اسفل حاملا ً الماء والارتواء . الدفء ُ اسفل الجبل والصقيع ُ والبرد ُ أعلاه . الاتضاع ُ شيمة العظماء . المسيح " إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً للهِ . لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ . وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ . لِذلِكَ رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ أَيْضًا ، وَأَعْطَاهُ اسْمًا فَوْقَ كُلِّ اسْمٍ " ( فيلبي 2 : 6 – 9 ) .


----------



## fauzi (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا  zezza لتقييمك الموضوع
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (25 أكتوبر 2011)

457 - نعم هناك آلام حولنا ، آلام تعتصر نفوسنا وتُدمي قلوبنا ، نعم هناك مشكلات تقلق مضاجعنا ، هناك تجارب وصعوبات تضغط علينا ، فكيف وسط ذلك كله نفرح ؟ كيف نبتسم ؟ كيف نغني أو نرنم ؟ الفرح بعيد المنال في عالم شقائنا ، الابتسام عملة ٌ نادرة ٌ في واقع حياتنا . أحيانا ً ندفن رؤوسنا في آلامنا فتتضخم ونغمس عيوننا في مشكلاتنا فتكبر . الله اعطانا القدرة على ان نتخطى الحاضر المؤلم بالرجاء بالمستقبل المبهر  ، سلحنا الله بالامل والرجاء والتفاؤل . هذه القوة تُبهج حاضرنا وتُسعد مستقبلنا . هذا الرجاء وهذا التفاؤل هبة ٌ من الله تنقلنا من الواقع الحزين الى المستقبل الفرِح . يكتب بولس الرسول ويقول : " فَرِحِينَ فِي الرَّجَاءِ ، صَابِرِينَ فِي الضِّيْقِ ، مُواظِبِينَ عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ " ( رومية 12 : 15 )  نور ٌ مبهج يدفع الحزن ويطرده ويِأتي بالسلام والراحة والاطمئنان . ويقول يعقوب الرسول : " اِحْسِبُوهُ كُلَّ فَرَحٍ يَا إِخْوَتِي حِينَمَا تَقَعُونَ فِي تَجَارِبَ مُتَنَوِّعَةٍ عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ امْتِحَانَ إِيمَانِكُمْ يُنْشِئُ صَبْرًا. وَأَمَّا الصَّبْرُ فَلْيَكُنْ لَهُ عَمَلٌ تَامٌّ ، لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا تَامِّينَ وَكَامِلِينَ غَيْرَ نَاقِصِينَ فِي شَيْءٍ " ( يعقوب 1 : 2 – 4 ) . "  اللهَ لَمْ يُعْطِنَا رُوحَ الْفَشَلِ ، بَلْ رُوحَ الْقُوَّةِ وَالْمَحَبَّةِ وَالنُّصْحِ " ( 2 تيموثاوس 1 : 7 ) . هذه هي الصورة التي يريدنا الله ان نكون عليها ، اعطانا الله القدرة على التخيل وتخيل الخير وتوقعه ، تخيل النجاح وتوقعه والتفاؤل ، وللمؤمن فوق هذه القدرة على التفاؤل نعمة الايمان وبركة الرجاء . يقول داود النبي : " الرَّبُّ نَصِيبُ قِسْمَتِي وَكَأْسِي . أَنْتَ قَابِضُ قُرْعَتِي  حِبَالٌ وَقَعَتْ لِيفِي النُّعَمَاءِ ، فَالْمِيرَاثُ حَسَنٌ عِنْدِي. " ( مزمور 16 : 5 ، 6 ) إن كنت تبحث عن الفرح وتفتش عن السعادة وتسعى الى الابتهاج ، لن تجد ذلك في الثروة فالثروة تنضب وينضب معها كل فرح وسعادة . لن تجدها في القوة والسلطة ، القوة تزول والسلطة تنتهي وينتهي كل شيء معها . لن تعثر عليها في الصحة والعافية ، جرثومة صغيرة  ترقدك في الفراش ، لن تجدها في متعة حسية ، كل المتع الحسية زائلة ، كلها لها وقت وتنتهي . الله يعطينا بركات حسية ظاهرة كثيرة لكن البركات تضيع وتضيع السعادة لكن الله يعطينا بركات ، صبرا ً وايمانا ً  ورجاء وفضائل وقدرات بغنى للتمتع وهذه البركات ان فقدناها لن نفقد السعادة . تعلم كيف تداوي نفسك بالرجاء والايمان ، داوي نفسك بالابتسام . تعلم كيف تتكيف مع الواقع بالتفاؤل ، حلق في مباهج التفاؤل . اذا نظرت الى الاشياء حولك بابتسامة جميلة تُصبح الاشياء جميلة اما اذا نظرت الى من حولك وما حولك بعبوس ٍ وتشاؤم اصبحت قبيحة . الفرح الذي فيك ينبع فرح ٌ والرجاء الذي فيك يفيض سعادة .


----------



## fauzi (26 أكتوبر 2011)

458 - كان نبوخذ نصر الملك عظيما ً جدا ً ، كان قويا ً غنيا ً ناجحا ً في كل اعماله التي عملها في بابل ، وفي لحظة ثقة واعجاب ٍ  بالنفس خرج يتمشى على قصر مملكة بابل ، القى بصره من فوق السور رأى مدينة ً قوية تحيطها اسوار ٌ عالية ، رأى حقولا ً خصبة وتجارة رابحة وسلاما ً سائدا ً ، رأى الشعب يرتفع في رفاه وهناء  ، رأى الأمن مستتبا ً والناس سعداء مسرورين . تهلل قلبه  وارتفع رأسه وقال مفتخرا ً : هذه بابل العظيمة التي بنيتها بقوة اقتداري ولجلال مجدي . وسط غروره وشموخه وكبريائه جائه صوت ٌ من السماء يقول :" إِنَّ الْمُلْكَ قَدْ زَالَ عَنْكَ " ( دانيال 4 : 31 ) . طُرد نبوخذ نصر العظيم من قصره ومملكته ، طُرد من أن يكون انسانا ً مثل باقي الناس . القي به في الخلاء وسط الحيوانات ، "  وَأَكَلَ الْعُشْبَ كَالثِّيرَانِ، وَابْتَلَّ جِسْمُهُ بِنَدَى السَّمَاءِ حَتَّى طَالَ شَعْرُهُ مِثْلَ النُّسُورِ، وَأَظْفَارُهُ مِثْلَ الطُّيُورِ "  الى ان رفع عينيه الى السماء فرجع اليه عقله . بارك الرب واعترف بسلطانه وقال : " أُسَبِّحُ وَأُعَظِّمُ وَأَحْمَدُ مَلِكَ السَّمَاءِ ، الَّذِي كُلُّ أَعْمَالِهِ حَقٌّ وَطُرُقِهِ عَدْلٌ ، وَمَنْ يَسْلُكُ بِالْكِبْرِيَاءِ فَهُوَ قَادِرٌ عَلَى أَنْ يُذِلَّهُ." . يقول سليمان الحكيم : "  قَبْلَ الْكَسْرِ يَتَكَبَّرُ قَلْبُ الإِنْسَانِ ، وَقَبْلَ الْكَرَامَةِ التَّوَاضُعُ "  ( امثال 18 : 12 ) . قبل ان تحل بنا الاحداث يسبقها ظل ٌ يُنبئ عنها . قبل ان تكسرنا الخطية يسبقها التكبر . الكبرياء تسبق الانهيار والهلاك والسقوط ، هكذا سقط ملاك الرب واصبح شيطانا ً مهلكا ً . " كَيْفَ سَقَطْتِ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يَا زُهَرَةُ، بِنْتَ الصُّبْحِ ؟ "  " قُلْتَ فِي قَلْبِكَ : أَصْعَدُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ "  "  أَصْعَدُ فَوْقَ مُرْتَفَعَاتِ السَّحَابِ. أَصِيرُ مِثْلَ الْعَلِيِّ   لكِنَّكَ انْحَدَرْتَ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ، إِلَى أَسَافِلِ الْجُبِّ " ( اشعياء 14 : 12 - 15 )  . سهام الله كلها موجهة الى القلوب المتجبرة المغرورة المتشامخة المتعالية . الغرور لا يهاجم القلوب الخاطئة فقط ، الغرور ايضا ً يغزو قلوب المؤمنين والقديسين . قد يسوقك الغرور لأن تقول : " إِنِّي أَنَا غَنِيٌّ وَقَدِ اسْتَغْنَيْتُ، وَلاَ حَاجَةَ لِي إِلَى شَيْءٍ، وَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الشَّقِيُّ وَالْبَئِسُ وَفَقِيرٌ وَأَعْمَى وَعُرْيَانٌ  …… فَكُنْ غَيُورًا وَتُبْ. " ( رؤيا 3 : 17 - 19) . حتى في بيت الله وهيكل الله وانت في حضرة الله تصلي قد يسعى الى قلبك الغرور . كما وقف الفريسي في الهيكل يتشامخ ويفتخر بتقواه وبره وصلاحه . هل تفتخر بصلاحك ؟ حذاري ، الله لا يُسر بتكبر المتكبرين ، حذاري ، الشيطان يجر الابرار والقديسين الى خطية الكبرياء و "  قَبْلَ الْكَسْرِ يَتَكَبَّرُ قَلْبُ الإِنْسَانِ ، وَقَبْلَ الْكَرَامَةِ التَّوَاضُعُ "


----------



## fauzi (27 أكتوبر 2011)

459 - تكاتف الاعداء معا واتفقوا وتجمعوا ضد داود ، نظر حوله فاذا بهم يحيطون به ، يحيطون به من كل جانب ، حاصروه وبنوا متاريسهم واقاموا اسوارهم واخفوا الشمس عنه ، وجهوا سهامهم نحوه ، شرعوا سيوفهم ، رفعوا قسيّهم ورماحهم ، استعدوا للحرب . خاف داود وارتعب . ارتجف قلبه وهو يجد نفسه محاطا ً بتلك القوة ، اهتز ايمانه وضاع رجائه ، اقترب منه الاعداء ، سقطت ظلالهم عليه ، نفحت انفاسهم وجهه ، انكمش في خوف ٍ وشك ، وارتفعت صلاته ُ ضعيفة ً متخاذلة ً مرتجفة . خرجت من قلبه طلبة تصاعدت الى السماء في تردد : " خَاصِمْ يَا رَبُّ مُخَاصِمِيَّ . قَاتِلْ مُقَاتِلِيَّ .
أَمْسِكْ مِجَنًّا وَتُرْسًا وَانْهَضْ إِلَى مَعُونَتِي ، وَأَشْرِعْ رُمْحًا وَصُدَّ تِلْقَاءَ مُطَارِدِيَّ . قُلْ لِنَفْسِي : خَلاَصُكِ أَنَا " ( مزمور 25 : 1 – 3 ) . يا رب قل لنفسي خلاصك انا ، صلاة ٌ يلفها الشك ، طلبة ٌ مشحونة ٌ بعدم الثقة ، صلاة ٌ بائسة ، يائسة ، ضعيفة ، عاجزة . كلنا يمر في طريق الشك والضعف والعجز عندما يلتف حولنا الاعداء وتتكاثر حولنا الاعداء . نحن لسنا افضل من داود النبي ، لسنا اقوى من داود الملك ، لسنا اصلب من داود الشجاع ، داود الذي كان قلبه حسب فلب الله ، داود الذي انتصر في معارك كثيرة ، داود قاتل جُليات الجبار ، خاف وارتعب وارتجف وملأ قلبه شك . الشك يهاجم كل انسان مهما كان ايمانه . بطرس التلميذ المقرب من المسيح الذي عاين مجده على جبل التجلي ، الذي عايش قوته ومعجزاته ، بطرس وهو يرى الرب سائرا ً على الماء يخطو فوق الامواج ويتقدم رغم العاصفة العاتية الهوجاء ، وهو يقفز من السفينة الى الماء حسب أمر سيده وهو يحس بصلابة الماء تحت قدميه يحمله ، شك ، نظر حوله فهاجمه الشك وبدأ يغرق . ونحن لسنا افضل من داود وبطرس ، نحن عرضة ٌ للشك . لا تتصور الشك بعيدا ً عنك ، لا تصدق الشيطان وهو يضحك ساخرا ً من ايمانك .  لم تفقد ايمانك . الايمان لا يضيع لشك . الايمان لا يُفقد وينتهي بهجمة عدم ثقة . كان داود قلقا ً تعسا ً لشكه . لم يسترح للحالة التي وصل اليها ، ادرك واسرع الى الله ، عرف اين يجد القوة ، اين يجد السند ، اين يجد التعضيد والتشجيع ، صلى الى الله ، ذهب الى مصدر القوة ، الى مركز الايمان ، ذهب اليه صارخا ً : " قُلْ لِنَفْسِي : خَلاَصُكِ أَنَا " كان يعرف ان خلاصه هو الله فصرخ الى الله والى نفسه ليؤكد ذلك ويُقر به ويُعلنه . حين ينزل الشك ساحة ايمانك لا تُغرق نفسك فيه ، إرمه ِ بعيدا ً ، أدر وجهك الى الله .


----------



## fauzi (29 أكتوبر 2011)

460 - حين نواجه مشاكل او صعوبات في حياتنا ، والحياة مليئة ٌ بالمشاكل والصعوبات ، الى من نتوجه ؟ الى من ننظر نبحث عن العون  ؟ الى من نلجأ سعيا ً للحل ؟ الى اصحاب القدرة على تقديم المساعدة والعون ، الى من لديهم الرغبة في تقديم الحل . نذهب الى هؤلاء بحثا ً عن العون ، واحيانا ً نجد واحيانا ً لا نجد عندهم العون ونعود خالي اليدين ، ذلك ان من نبحث لديه عن العون قد يكون هو يحتاج الى العون . جئتك يا عبد المعين تُعين فوجدتك يا عبد المعين تُعان . أليس هذا ما يحدث غالبا ً ؟ من نلجأ اليه لينجدنا لا يُنجِد فهو محتاج ٌ للنجدة . وقد نواجه احتياجا ً ، عُسرا ً ماديا ً ، احتياجا ً ماليا ً ، خزينة خاوية أو بيتا ً بلا طعام . ونمد ايدينا للناس ، نطلب ان يعطونا مما لديهم ، قد يقبلون العطاء وقد يُحجمون . الاعتماد على انسان الاعتماد ٌ على رمل ، قد يخور ُ البناء كله ُ ويسقط وينهار . اعتمادنا على البشر دون الله تقزيم ٌ لصورة الله وتحجيم ٌ لقدرته وتشويه ٌ لمحبته . يقول داود النبي : " مِنَ الضِّيقِ دَعَوْتُ الرَّبَّ فَأَجَابَنِي مِنَ الرُّحْبِ . الرَّبُّ لِي فَلاَ أَخَافُ. مَاذَا يَصْنَعُ بِي الإِنْسَانُ ؟ الاحْتِمَاءُ بِالرَّبِّ خَيْرٌ مِنَ التَّوَكُّلِ عَلَى إِنْسَانٍ . الاحْتِمَاءُ بِالرَّبِّ خَيْرٌ مِنَ التَّوَكُّلِ عَلَى الرُّؤَسَاءِ. " ( مزمور 118 : 5 – 9 ) . هل يقلقك احتياج ٌ مادي ؟ هل يخيفك عدو ؟ هل تمر بك شدة ٌ وتجربة ومشكلة ؟ لماذا تلجأ الى الانسان ؟ الا يُجدي الالتجاء الى الله ؟ هل لا تثق ُ به ؟ الا تأتمنه على مشكلتك ؟ اذا كنت قد أئتمنته ُ على حياتك الروحية ألا تأتمنه على حياتك المادية ؟ في ايمان ٍ وثقة سلمته نفسك وقلبك وروحك الا تسلمه ُ في ايمان ٍ وثقة احتياجك ؟ " أَلْقِ عَلَى الرَّبِّ هَمَّكَ فَهُوَ يَعُولُكَ. لاَ يَدَعُ الصِّدِّيقَ يَتَزَعْزَعُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ " ( مزمور 55 : 22 ) ، أبدا ً " لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِحَيَاتِكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَبِمَا تَشْرَبُونَ .......  وَمَنْ مِنْكُمْ إِذَا اهْتَمَّ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَزِيدَ عَلَى قَامَتِهِ ذِرَاعًا وَاحِدَةً ؟ ...... اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ وَبِرَّهُ ، وَهذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ . فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَدِ ، لأَنَّ الْغَدَ يَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِنَفْسِهِ. " ( متى 5 ) . كيف لا يكون الله مقصدك حين تبحث عن عون ٍ أو تعضيد أو تقوية او نصح ٍ أو ارشاد أو احتياج ؟ الله كلي ّ الغِنى ، في مخازنه ما تحتاج اليه . الله كلي ّ القوة والقدرة ، ساعده يعضدك . الله كلي ّ الحكمة في جعبته التوجيه والارشاد . الله كلي ّ المحبة والرحمة يده ُ ترعاك . كل اهتمام الناس سراب . كل مجاملات البشر تراب . كل عمار العالم خراب . لا تبني بيتك وتحفر اساسه وتنصبه ُعلى الرمال ، ابني بيتك على صخر الدهور .


----------



## fauzi (30 أكتوبر 2011)

461 - كانت المرأة الكنعانية تعيش حياة ألم ٍ ومعاناة وهي ترى ابنتها مجنونة . كانت لا تحتمل رؤيتها وهي مثل الزهرة في جمالها لكنها مصابة بلوثة في عقلها . لم تكن تستطيع أن تتكلم معها وتعبر لها عن حبها لها فهي لا تفهم ولا تعي ، وكلما اقتربت منها تحاول ان تحتضنها تراها تصدها او تعتدي عليها أو تبكي . عذاب ٌ يومي تعيشه المرأة التعسة ، عذاب ٌ طويل ٌ مستمر لا يخف ولا ينتهي  ، حتى سمعت عن المسيح وعن قدرته على شفاء كل الامراض مهما استعصت . اغلقت الباب على ابنتها واحكمت الرتاج حتى لا تخرج وربطتها في الفراش وخرجت . خرجت تبحث عن المسيح حتى وجدته . ما ان لمحته من بعيد حتى صرخت ، صرخت بكل لوعتها ، صرخت بكل صوتها : " ارْحَمْنِي، يَا سَيِّدُ، يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ! اِبْنَتِي مَجْنُونَةٌ جِدًّا  " ( متى 15 : 22 )  . ولم يجبها المسيح ، لم يلتفت اليها . عاودت الصراخ ، كررت الاستنجاد به ، زادت من علو صوتها وندائها واستغاثتها . ولم يجبها بكلمة . اقتربت منه ، اختلطت بتلاميذه ، استمرت تنادي وتصرخ : ابنتي مجنونة ٌ جدا ً . طلب التلاميذ منه أن يرحمها ويصرفها ، انها لن تكف عن الصراخ ، لن ترجع ، لن تتوقف . قال المسيح انه لم يأتي لها ، جاء " إِلَى خِرَافِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الضَّالَّةِ "، هي ليست ضمن هؤلاء . ارتمت تحت قدميه ، سجدت له ، رفعت وجهها اليه ، نظرت اليه بكل عينيها . قالت له بعينيها : نعم انت ابن داود ، جئت لعشيرة داود ، جئت لخاصتك ، لكن ابنتي مجنونة ، مجنونة ٌ جدا ً ، اتعذب لها كل يوم ، انت السيد ، انت القادر ، انت الغني . وقال لها المسيح : " لَيْسَ حَسَنًا أَنْ يُؤْخَذَ خُبْزُ الْبَنِينَ وَيُطْرَحَ لِلْكِلاَب "  ( متى 15 : 26 ) ولم يثني ذلك الكلام عزمها ، لم يهز ايمانها . كانت له عندها صورة ٌ عظيمة . كان له في قلبها ايمان متسع كبير . قالت عيناها : مائدتك يا رب متسعة ، طعامك يا رب وفير ، خيرات رحمتك كثيرة . الخبز يغطي مائدة نعمتك ويعلو فوقها يكفي البنين ويكفي الكلاب الرابضة ، وقالت بكل قلبها وصوتها : " نَعَمْ، يَا سَيِّدُ! وَالْكِلاَبُ أَيْضًا تَأْكُلُ مِنَ الْفُتَاتِ الَّذِي يَسْقُطُ مِنْ مَائِدَةِ أَرْبَابِهَا! " نظر اليها بعد ان سمع كلامها فاعجبه منطقها والحاحها واصرارها وايمانها . رآها تطلب الفُتات ، مجرد الفُتات يكفيها ، يحل مشكلتها ، يشفي ابنتها ، يكفيها الفُتات . قال لها : " «يَا امْرَأَةُ ، عَظِيمٌ إِيمَانُكِ! لِيَكُنْ لَكِ كَمَا تُرِيدِينَ فَشُفِيَتِ ابْنَتُهَا مِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ " . هل لديك هذا الايمان ؟ هل لديك هذا الاصرار ؟ هل لديك هذا التمسك بالرب ؟


----------



## fauzi (1 نوفمبر 2011)

462 - قبل ميلاده بمئات السنين أعلن الوحي المقدس عن المسيح بلسان اشعياء النبي 9 : 6 قال: " لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا ، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا ، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا ، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ "  عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيسا السلام وقبل مولده بشهور ٍ قليلة أرسل جبرائيل الملاك الى مريم العذراء وقال لها : " هَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْنًا وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ . هذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيمًا، وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى ، وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ "  ( لوقا 1 : 31 ، 32 ) عظيم ، ابن العلي ، ابن داود ، هكذا دعاه جبرائيل ملاك الله . وبعد مولده وقف ملاك الرب امام الرعاة واعلن ميلاد المخلّص ، المسيح الرب . مخلّص ٌ هو المسيح الرب . وتبع المجوس نجمه الذي اعلن مولد ملك اليهود . واثناء حياته على الارض كان كل من يسمعه ويرى اعماله ومعجزاته يصرخ ويعترف انه هو الآتي من الله ، وشهد بطرس انه هو المسيح ابن الله الحي . كل هذه  اسماء والقاب المسيح ، عجيب ٌ ، مشير ٌ ، الهٌ قدير ٌ رئيس السلام ، ابن العلي ، عظيم ، ابن داود ، المخلّص ، المسيح الرب ، ابن الله الحي . لكن المسيح كان كثيرا ً ما يدعو نفسه ابن الانسان . كان يحب ان يعرف الناس انه ابن الانسان . في اتضاعه فضّل ان يدعو نفسه ابن الانسان . في محبته للانسانية اختار لقب ابن الانسان . كان من حقه ان يكون ابن الله ، ابن العلي ، الله ظهر في الجسد ، الله نفسه ، لكن في تواضع اختار ان يكون انسانا ً ، مجرد انسان ٍ بسيط ٍ عادي ، انسان . وفي محبة ، محبة ٍ  للانسان ارتدى جسد انسان واتخذ ملامح انسان وعاش انسانا ً . أراد ان يكرّم الانسان وأن يضع على رأس الانسان مجدا ً وفخرا ً فاصبح انسانا ً . أحب ابن آدم الانسان وفي محبته تجسد انسانا ً مثل باقي اولاد آدم . بعد ان كان الانسان مكروها ً ، ملعونا ً ، مطرودا ً ، خاطئا ً منبوذا ً من الله ، جعله المسيح محبوبا ً ، مباركا ً ، بارا ً ، مفتقدا ً ، جعله ممجدا ً . الانسان ابن الانسان . ترك مجده في السماء ليأتي على الارض ويحل بمجده في الانسان . رفع قدر الانسان ، رفع رأس الانسان ، رفع قيمة الانسان . ايها الانسان ، المسيح ابن الانسان ضمك الى مجده وجعلك ابنا ً لله . ايها الانسان ، المسيح الله  ابن الله اصبح ابن الانسان ليعيدك الى عائلة الله .


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الصليب تأملات كلها نعمة وبركة وتعزية

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة يا أستاذنا


آميـــــــــــــــن


----------



## fauzi (2 نوفمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> بسم الصليب تأملات كلها نعمة وبركة وتعزية
> 
> + ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة يا أستاذنا
> 
> ...


شكرا ABOTARBO
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (2 نوفمبر 2011)

463 - طريق الحياة شاق ٌ طال أم قصُر . الارض ملعونة ٌ مليئة ٌ بالتعب والشوك والحسك . منذ وطأت أقدام آدم وحواء الأرض والتعب والألم والوجع والمعاناة تغطي الطريق كله . عاش الانسان منذ خرج من حضرة الله في جنته سلسلة ً من التعاسة والشقاء ، فقد  بهجة رفقة الله ، اضاع جمال التواجد مع الله ، حُرَم من نور الشركة مع الله ، حتى جاء المسيح ، سار في طريق الحياة ، وطأت قدماه الاشواك التي تملأ الارض ، عاش حياة الانسان ، عاش معاناة الانسان ، عاش ضياع الانسان وحرمانه من الله . ومده يده الى تلاميذه ِ وتابعيه ، مد يده ُ الى الانسان ، الى كل انسان ، الى كل الناس وقال : " اُثْبُتُوا فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ ........ أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَان  "  ( يوحنا 15 : 4 ، 5 ) . اثبتوا في ، تمسكوا بي ، أنا اثبت فيكم ، أنا اتمسك بكم ، أنا احيا معكم ، أحيا فيكم . الكرمة تحيا في الاغصان ما دامت الاغصان ثابتة ً في الكرمة لا تبتعد ولا تنفصل . الثبات في المسيح ، الحياة في المسيح ، الالتصاق بالمسيح ، الشركة مع المسيح تغير شكل الحياة . الثبات في المسيح والحياة فيه والشركة معه تقوي من كل ضعف ، تشفي من كل مرض . الثبات فيه يطرد كل حزن ، يُبعد كل شك ، يمنع كل فشل ٍ ومرارة ٍ ويأس . اذا عشت في المسيح تحيا السعادة والفرح والبهجة سواء أكنت على قمة جبل المجد أو وادي الاتضاع ، سوف تغطيك اجنحة الحب ، سوف ترفعك الاذرع الابدية ، ستكون في رفقته . لا تدع شيئا ً يعكر صفو الرفقة معه .  لا تسمح ان يفصلك عنه فاصل ٌ أو عائق . في رفقته ِ سلام ، في صحبته ٍ أمان ، مهما احاطت بك مخاطر الحياة وشرور العالم . إن عبرت الأتون ، إن سرت في النار ، إن خطوت فوق الجمر هو هناك ، يطفئ الأتون ، يبرّد النار ، يجعل الجمر بساطا ً تحت قدميك وتحت قدميه . في رفقته ِ سعادة ، في صحبته ِ فرحة ، حتى لو سرت في وادي ظل الموت وسط الاحزان يفزع الموت منه ومنك ويهرب ، تتراجع الاحزان منك ومنه وترحل ، تجف الدموع . رفقته ُ دائمة ، صحبته ُ مستمرة ، الثبات فيه كل يوم ، مسيرتك معه لا تنتهي . لا تُفلت يدك من يده ، لا تُرخي قبضتك ، تمسك به ، تمسك به دائما ً واثبت فيه وهو فيك . في حياتك هنا التصق به ، انت في حاجة ٍ اليه . في طريقك الى الابدية أمسك بيده ، أنت في حاجة ٍ اليه
 .


----------



## fauzi (4 نوفمبر 2011)

464 - لكل شيء ٍ في الوجود أكثر من جانب . لا يوجد شيء ٌ مهما دق وصَغُر له وجه ٌ واحد ، ولا يمكن لنا أن نحكم على شيء ٍ من جانب ٍ واحد ، لا بد من ان ننظر الى كل جوانبه . وقد يكون هناك جانب أبيض وآخر أسود وجوانب اخرى مختلفة الالوان ، والتفكير على جانب واحد فقط سيلون مزاجك وحكمك على الحياة بلون ذلك الجانب . إذا نظرت الى الجانب الاسود المظلم أظلمت حياتك وتلونت باللون الاسود فقط أما اذا حولت نظرك الى الجانب الابيض النير أضائت حياتك وتلونت باللون الابيض ، وافضل الحكم هو الذي ينظر الى الجوانب جميعها ويحتوي الشيء كله ثم يحكم فيه . هناك من يختار الجانب المظلم ويصر عليه ولا يحول النظر عنه فيحيا تعيسا ً بائسا ً ، وهناك من يختار الجانب المنير ولا يحول وجهه عنه فيخدع نفسه ويعيش وهما ً مستمر . الحق له جوانب متعددة ومعرفته تحتاج الى الالتفاف حوله والبحث عنه والوصول اليه كله .  والله لا يسمح بشيء ٍ كله أسود ، لا شيء كل جوانبه ٍ سوداء ولا شيء كل جوانبه بيضاء . اذا ما صدمك الجانب الاسود ، اذا ما لطمك الجانب المظلم حول نظرك الى جانب آخر مضيء ، هكذا تستمر الحياة وهكذا تستقيم ، بجانبها الابيض ، بجوار جانبها الاسود ، كل ٌ يخفف لون الآخر .  حين أخذ يعقوب زوجتيه واولاده عائدا ً من بيت خاله لابان وهم بعد على الطريق ولدت راحيل وتعسرت ولادتها وماتت عند ولادة الطفل أما الطفل فلم يمت لكنها قبل ان تخرج نفسها دعت ولدها بَنْ أُونِي أي ابن الاحزان اما يعقوب فدعاه بَنْيَامِينَ ومع نسل بنيامين بن يدي اليمنى وشتان بين ابن الاحزان وابن قوتي كما دعاه ابوه . نظرت راحيل في وجه ابنها الالم والحزن والموت والنهاية ، اما يعقوب فرآه قوة ً وفرحا ً وبداية ، ورغم ان ولادة طفله صاحبت موت زوجته الحبيبة راحيل التي كان مهرها 14 عاما ً عملا ً شاملا ً الا انه وجد الجانب المنير فيه ، نظر الى اللون الابيض . كم ينير الايمان ويضيء وسط الظلام . مهما كانت حلكة الظلام نور الايمان يمزق سواده ، الايمان يعلو وينتصر فوق التجارب والاحزان . هل ترى البحر الهائج الصاخب وامواجه العالية العاتية ؟ الاسماك الكبيرة الشهية الغنية تسبح فيه .؟ هل ترى السحب السوداء والغيوم المتراكمة تحجب الشمس ؟ المطر والخير يتربع فوقها ليروي عطش الارض . تطلع الى الجانب الآخر ، الجانب المشرق ، الجانب المنير ، الجانب الآخر أكثر اشراقا ً .


----------



## fauzi (4 نوفمبر 2011)

465 - في وسط متاعبك وآلامك ، في وسط الضيق والحزن والتجربة صرخ داود النبي ، قال : " اِلْتَفِتْ إِلَيَّ وَارْحَمْنِي ، لأَنِّي وَحْدٌ وَمِسْكِينٌ أَنَا. اُفْرُجْ ضِيقَاتِ قَلْبِي . مِنْ شَدَائِدِي أَخْرِجْنِي . انْظُرْ إِلَى ذُلِّي وَتَعَبِي ، وَاغْفِرْ جَمِيعَ خَطَايَايَ." ( مزمور 25 : 16 – 18 )  اثقاله كانت كثيرة ، اتعابه غطته بالكامل . ضيق ٌ وشدة ٌ وذل ٌ وتعب وخطايا ، خطايا كانت تتراكم فوق كل الاحمال التي على كتفيه ، متاعب ٌ وخطايا . وطلب داود من الرب ان يغفر جميع خطاياه ، كان يعرف ان هذا هو السبب ، السبب الذي جعل داود يشعر بالوحدة ويرى نفسه معذبا ً مسكينا ً ، السبب الذي جعل قلب داود مشحونا بالضيقات ويغرق في الشدائد . كل تعبه وكل المه ، كل حزنه وكل معاناته ويأسه كانت بسبب خطاياه لذلك ترجى الرب وطلب منه وسأله ان يغفر خطاياه . كثيرا ً ما نسقط تحت التجارب ، تحل بنا التجارب وتضغط علينا ، تحطمنا ، وتنزل بنا النوازل ، تحاصرنا الشدائد والآلام ونتصور خلاصنا في التخلص منها . عرف داود ان السبب الفعلي لكل ما ألم ّ به من ذل وتعب هو الخطايا ، خطاياه وادرك ان في غفران خطاياه نهاية ً لمتاعبه وشقائه وآلامه ومذلته وصرخ الى الرب يطلب منه ان ينظر الى ذله وتعبه ويغفر جميع خطاياه . المتاعب والمشاكل والتجارب تحتاج من الرب الى نظرة والخطايا تحتاج الى مغفرة . إن شعرت ان قلبك مكسور بسبب مغفرة أو اثم ٍ فاسرع اطلب من الرب  ليغفر . وإن شعرت انك تمر بتجربة أو تواجه شدة اطلب من الرب ان ينظر . التجارب مواجهتها اقوى ، الآلام علاجها اسهل ، الخطية تحتاج  لتدخل الله . قد تقدر ان تتحمل الالم ؟ قد تستطيع ان تعيش في الضيق ؟ لكنك لا تستطيع ان تعيش غارقا ً في خطاياك . لا يمكنك ان تحيا حياتك في الاثم ولا ينقذك منها الا غفران الله ، لا يرفعها عنك الا تدخل الله . مواجهة المسيحي للتجارب ايسر من معاناة المسيحي من حمل الخطايا . حين تُغفر خطاياك كل المتاعب تزول ، كل الآلام تختفي ، كل الامراض تُشفى . حين جاؤوا بالمفلوج ودلوه من السقف وانزلوه امام المسيح ليشفيه بدأ المسيح بأن غفر له خطاياه . بعد غفران الخطايا تم الشفاء ، اطلب من الرب غفرانه خطاياك تنل الغفران والشفاء والسلامة .


----------



## fauzi (5 نوفمبر 2011)

466 - كيف افقت هذا الصباح حين فتحت عينيك ونظرت الى الخارج ماذا رأيت ؟ هل رأيت الجو مظلما ً والشمس مختفية ؟ هل رأيت السحاب يملأ السماء ويغطيها ؟ هو الشتاء ، الشتاء ببرودته وامطاره  وثلوجه ، الشتاء بعبوسه وظلامه ، الشتاء هو الوقت ، الوقت لطلب الرب حتى يأتي ، ويصحو الجو وتشرق الشمس . أم هل رأيت الجو صحوا ً والشمس ساطعة ؟ هل رأيت الشمس تتربع على عرش القمة ؟ هوالصيف ، الصيف بحرارته بعرقه واختناق جوه ، الصيف بجفافه واتون ناره . الصيف هو الوقت ، الوقت لطلب الرب حتى يأتي فيرطب الجو ويطفئ سعير الشمس . أم هل رأيت الجو مبتهجا ً فرحا ً ، هل رأيت الزهور تتفتح وتبتسم وترقص ؟ هو الربيع  الربيع برونقه ، بالوانه ، برائحته الزكية ، الربيع بالحان وتغريد العصافير . الربيع هو الوقت ، الوقت لطلب الرب حتى يأتي وتتمتع بالربيع وتملأ قلبك به . أم هل رأيت الجو ساكنا ً هادئا ً ، هل رأيت الاشجار مصفرة الاوراق ؟ هو الخريف ، الخريف في الوانه المتعددة الذهبية ، الخريف وطقطقة الاوراق . الخريف هو الوقت ، الوقت لطلب الرب حتى يأتي ويحول سكون الخريف بهجة . كل الوقت هو وقت ٍ لطلب الرب . يقول الوحي على لسان هوشع النبي 10 : 12 " اِزْرَعُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ بِالْبِرِّ. احْصُدُوا بِحَسَبِ الصَّلاَحِ . احْرُثُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ حَرْثًا ، فَإِنَّهُ وَقْتٌ لِطَلَبِ الرَّبِّ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ وَيُعَلِّمَكُمُ الْبِرَّ. " كل الوقت هو وقت ٍ لطلب الرب . وانت فتى ً في ريعان شبابك في عافيتك وقوتك ، في صحتك ، اطلب الرب . سنوات القوة مع الرب اجمل السنوات . اطلب الرب وعش له شابا ً فتيا ً . وانت في منتصف العمر والسنوات تركت آثارها على وجهك وشعرك وامتلأت بالخبرة والحنكة ، اطلب الرب . سنوات والمعرفة والحكمة  مع الرب أجمل السنوات ، اطلب الرب . وانت في آخر الحياة والجسد قد وهن وترهل والعظام  اصبحت ضعيفة ً وهشة ، سنوات التعب والمرض ، انت تحتاج الى الرب ، تحتاج الى قوته ، تحتاج الى صحبته ، اطلب الرب . اطلب الرب الآن ، الآن هو الوقت ، الوقت المقبول لطلب الرب ، هل طلبته ؟ ان لم تكن قد طلبته حتى الآن ، إن لم يكن قد جاء اليك ، إن لم يكن معك ، اطلبه حالا ً ، اطلب الرب الآن هو هناك ينتظرك ، ينتظر ان تطلبه . اطلبه ليأتي وتتمتع به صيفا ً وشتاء ً ، ربيعا ً وخريفا ً ، تتمتع به دائما ً . كل اوقات حياتك ، كل الزمن هو وقتٌ لطلب الرب ، اطلبه الآن .


----------



## fauzi (6 نوفمبر 2011)

467 - تأتي علينا اوقات ٌ نحس فيها بالبرد ، نشعر باطرافنا مجمدة ً وأيدينا مثلجة . أصابع أقدامنا لا نحس بها ، لا دفء في اجسادنا ، تركتنا الحرارة وهجرتنا ، ماذا حدث ؟ حدث ان ابتعدنا عن مصدر الدفء وواهب الحرارة ، انفصلنا عن شمس حياتنا ، نتلفت حولنا نبحث عن ساتر يغطينا ، نفتش عن ملجأ يعيد الينا اطمئناننا . حين تركنا الله تركنا الامان ، حين خرجنا عن الطريق ضاع منا الطريق . الظلمة حولنا تكتنفنا ، الخطر يدور ويلف من كل اتجاه ، الخوف يطوينا ، يلفنا . كل همسة ريح ٍ تصرخ تُفزعنا ، كل سقوط ورقة شجر ٍ عاصفة تزلزل كياننا . وحدنا يدهمنا الضياع . بعدنا عن الله وحده جوع ٌ وعطشٌ وفناء ٌ وموت ، ماذا نفعل ؟ نفحص طرقنا نمتحنها ونرجع الى الرب . لنرفع قلوبنا وايدينا الى الله في السماوات وندرك اننا ابتعدنا ، نعرف اننا قد ضللنا ، نعترف اننا قد اخطئنا وانحرفنا . ثم نعود ، نعود نبحث عن الطريق ، نعود نفتش عن السبيل للرجوع ، نتوب ، نحول الاتجاه ، نعدّل الهدف ، نسترد الأمل ، نستعيد الأمان ، نرفع وجوهنا الى الرب ، نستنجد به ، نصرخ اليه ، نطلب يده ، وهو مهما ابتعدنا قريب ، وهو مهما ضللنا يبحث عنا ، ابدا ً لا يهملنا ولا يتركنا . حين يتشعب بنا الطريق ، حين يتلوى ويتعرج ويضيق ، حين نجد انفسنا على حافة الهاوية ، نتوقف ، نفحص طرقنا ، نمتحن مواطئ اقدامنا ، نجد اننا ضللنا فنرجع الى الرب ، وما ان نتلفت الى الخلف ونزمع العودة ، ما ان تستدير اجسامنا نحو طريق الرجوع حتى نراه خلفنا يمد ايديه نحونا ، يفتح ذراعيه لنا ، صدره وحضنه كله لنا . بعد ان نهوي الى اسفل ، الى قاع الهاوية ، بعد ان تلمس اقدامنا اسفل الجب ، عندما نرفع اعيننا سنرى انفسنا محاطين بانياب الصخور ، حين نكتشف اننا في القاع ندعو ، ندعو "  دَعَوْتُ بِاسْمِكَ يَا رَبُّ مِنَ الْجُبِّ الأَسْفَلِ . لِصَوْتِي سَمِعْتَ : لاَ تَسْتُرْ أُذُنَكَ عَنْ زَفْرَتِي ، عَنْ صِيَاحِي . دَنَوْتَ يَوْمَ دَعَوْتُكَ. قُلْتَ :  لاَ تَخَفْ  " ( مراثي إرميا 3 : 55 )  قبل ان يداهمنا الخوف ، قبل ان يسحقنا الحزن ، يأتي الله الينا ، لا يبطئ . في وسط  روث الخنازير ، في خضم الرائحة الكريهة ، في القذارة والوسخ رفع الابن الضال قلبه ، ترجى الرجوع ، تمنى الدفء في بيت الاب وذهب ، وهو ما يزال على الطريق يسير متعثرا ُ بالخجل والعار وجد ذراعي الاب ممدوتين ، ارتمى في حضنه وشعر بالامان ، دقات قلب الاب رحبت به .


----------



## fauzi (7 نوفمبر 2011)

468 - أحيانا ً نرفع صلواتنا الى الرب ونسأل ونطلب ونقرع باب السماء معتمدين على وعد الله : " اِسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ . لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ يَأْخُذُ، وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ يَجِدُ، وَمَنْ يَقْرَعُ يُفْتَحُ لَهُ " ( متى 7 : 7 ، 8 ) هكذا وعدنا الله وهكذا نثق انه سوف يستجيب لصلواتنا وطلباتنا التي نرفعها له . وبعد ان تصعد الطلبة ننتظر ، ننظر الى فوق وننتظر ، ابواب السماء ما تزال مغلقة ، لا تبدو بادرة ٌ  ان الله قد سمعنا ، لم يتحرك شيء كصدى لطلباتنا ، ضاع الصوت في الخلاء ، ونبدو كالفلاح الساذج البسيط الذي بيده عريضة يقدمها الى مكتب ٍ حكومي ولا احد يهتم به ، يذهب من مكان الى آخر يريد توقيعا ً بقبول الطلب وكل موظف ٍ يحوله الى الآخر بلا استجابة . أهكذا يفعل بنا الله ؟ أهكذا يفعل بطلباتنا ؟ كيف وهو الذي وعد : " وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ " ( يوحنا 14 : 13 )  لا يمكن ان يصد الله أذنيه عنا ، لا يمكن ان يقفل باب السماء في وجوهنا . فلماذا لا يستجيب ؟ لماذا يصمت ولا يبدر بادرة ً بانه قد سمع صلواتنا ؟ هو يستجيب ،  من قال انه لا يستجيب ؟ لكن استجابته في وقته ، في وقته ِ هو . نُلقي بالطلبة بكل قوتنا الى فوق لتصل في اسرع وقت ونتعجل وصول الرد . ليست هذه هي الصلاة ، الصلاة ثقة ٌ وايمان ٌ واعتماد ٌ وطاعة ٌ لله ، وهو يتجاوب معنا ، يتلذذ بالتجائنا اليه ، ويتقبل صلواتنا ويهتم بها ، لكنه يتأنى ، لا يتأخر ، هو يسمع طرقاتنا على ابواب السماء الذهبية ، والطرق على الابواب السماوية يُسمع ، الطرق على الذهب عالي الصوت ، لكننا في لهفتنا ، في تعجلنا ، في انتظارنا لا نصبر ، نتصور ان الله لا ولن يستجيب ، مثل إرميا في لوعته وعجلته ِ ، يقول لله : " الْتَحَفْتَ بِالسَّحَابِ حَتَّى لاَ تَنْفُذَ الصَّلاَةُ. " ( مراثي إرميا 3 : 44 )  تصور الله وقد تغطى بالسحاب واختبأ  فيه ، سد به عينيه وأذنيه حتى لا يرى ولا يسمع . الله يصبر لا ليعذب ويُذل ويعتصر ويضغط علينا ، الله يصبر ليقوي ايماننا . قد نرفع طلبة ً ثم نقول لانفسنا : لو استجاب الله ، لو ، لو ، ايمان هزيل ٌ مهتز . الله يصبر عنئذ ٍ ليصفّي ويطرد الشوائب العالقة بايماننا . الله يحب اللجاجة في الصلاة . الاعمى الذي كان جالسا ً على طريق أريحا عرف ان المسيح قادم فاندفع نحوه صائحا : " يَا يَسُوعُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ ، ارْحَمْنِي  " ولما انتهروه ازداد صراخا ً : يا يسوع ابن داود ارحمني . واستجاب الرب طلبته وفتح عينيه . لا تجعل صلاتك مهتزة ً ضعيفة هزيلة ، اطلب بقوة ٍ وايمان ٍ ولجاجة وانتظر الله ، لا بد ان يستجيب .


----------



## fauzi (8 نوفمبر 2011)

469 - في القديم كان على الشعب ان يقدموا الذبائح عن خطاياهم  التي اقتروفها . كان على كل خاطئ ان يختارالذبيحة المناسبة كما نص عليها الناموس ويقدمها للرب ويضع الذبيحة بعد اجراءات معينة يقوم بها الكاهن على المذبح المعد لذلك أمام الرب ، وعند احتراق الذبيحة بالنار كما تنص الطقوس المعينة يرتفع اللهب والدخان الى اعلى فيرى الرب النار وهي تلتهم المحرقة وتتصاعد الابخرة والدخان رائحة سرور ٍ للرب فيغفر للخاطئ خطيئته . الذبيحة اعتراف ٌ بالخطية وافتداء ٌ بالدم ، دم الذبيحة التي قُدمت . من خلال الدم الذي سُفك والنار التي ارتفعت والدخان الذي صعد يتم الغفران . ونحن وقد تراكمت خطايانا جيلا ً بعد جيل ، عصينا الله واغضبناه ، أهناه بخطايانا ، ينظر الينا ، الى البشر جميعا ً ، يرانا مصبوغين بالخطية ، ملطخين بالاثم ، مشوهين بالعار ، يرى طرقنا معوجة ، سلوكنا شرير ، أفكار قلوبنا نجسة ، أفعال أيدينا آثمة . حتى جاء المسيح وحمل على كتفيه خطايانا . كل شرور الانسان وعصيانه وُضع على رأسه ، واعتلى بنفسه الصليب ، المذبح الذي نُصب ليقدم نفسه ذبيحة إثم ٍ عنا جميعا ً . ونزلت نار غضب الله عليه ، التهمت جسده ، أكلت عظامه ، افترسته ، وتصاعدت السنة العذاب الى السماء وتحشرج صوته يقول : " إِلهِي، إِلهِي ، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي ؟ " وذاب قلبه تحت لسعات الاهانة والعار ، الخيانة والانكار ، وخرج منه دم ٌ وماء . بذل المسيح عنا ظهره ُ للضاربين. وجهه لم يستر عن العار والبصق . وتم الفداء ، قبل الله الذبيحة ، غُفرت الخطايا ، احترقت ، ذابت ، اختفت في الصليب ، وصعدت من الصليب رائحة سرور . قطرات العرق والدم في البستان تبخرت وصعدت . آهات الألم والعذاب ارتفعت الى فوق وصعدت . رُفعت ابتهالات الشفاعة وطلب الغفران . من فوق الصليب ، من بين ألسنة النار ، نار العذاب  ، من وسط لسعات القهر والعار ارتفع الصوت يمزق السكون : " يَا أَبَتَاهُ، اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ ، لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ " . اصبح الصليب ذبيحة المسيح ، رائحة سرور رضي الله بها عنا . يقول الوحي المقدس في سفر حزقيال النبي 20 : 41 : " بِرَائِحَةِ سُرُورِكُمْ أَرْضَى عَنْكُم ، ………. وَأَتَقَدَّسُ فِيكُمْ " . الآن لا ينظر الله الى خطيتك الا من خلال دم المسيح ، دم المسيح يخفيها . الآن لا يعاقب الله عصيانك ، دم المسيح قد اخفى خطيتك القديمة ، دم المسيح طهرك .


----------



## fauzi (9 نوفمبر 2011)

470 - الله عال ٍ عظيم ، الله مجيد ٌ رفيع المقام ، الله كبير ٌ مرتفع سامي المكانة عظيم القدرة ، والمؤمن به ينال عظمة ً من عظمته ، ينال رفعة ً من رفعته ، ينال مجدا ً من مجده . حين تسقط في معركة ، حين ترتمي على الارض ارفع وجهك اليه واطلب عونه ، قل له يا رب ، يا رب اقمني من سقطتي ارفعني اليك ، يرفعك ويوقفك على قدميك . حين تهوي في بالوعة الخطية ، حين تتخبط في الاثم ارفع وجهك اليه واطلب عونه ، قل له يا رب اقمني من زلتي ارفعني اليك يرفعك ويقمك ويطهرك . حين ترتمي في بوتقة التجربة ، حين تجذبك دوامة الالم ، ارفع وجهك اليه واطلب عونه ، قل له يا رب ارحمني من شدتي ، ارفعني اليك ، يرفعك وينقذك ويكافئك . الله دائما ً يرفع تقيّه ، المؤمن به ، المعتمد عليه ، الذي يتبعه ويسير في طريقه . داود النبي الذي اعتمد دائما ً عليه ، الذي اتكل عليه طول حياته يقول : " مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ ، لأَنَّهُ سَمِعَ صَوْتَ تَضَرُّعِي . الرَّبُّ عِزِّي وَتُرْسِي . عَلَيْهِ اتَّكَلَ قَلْبِي ، فَانْتَصَرْتُ " ( مزمور 28 : 6 ،7 ) . ويصلي لشعبه  ويقول " الرَّبُّ عِزٌّ لَهُمْ ، وَحِصْنُ خَلاَصِ مَسِيحِهِ هُوَ  "  ( مزمور 28 : 8 ) . خلص شعبك يا رب ، بارك ميراثك وارعهم واحملهم الى الابد ، ارفعهم .  ونحن شعبه نحتاج ان يرفعنا الله ، يرفعنا من وسط العالم ، يرفعنا الى فوق . نسمو ونتسامى عن المادية ، نرتفع فوق الصراعات ، نعلو بعيدا ً عن طموحات العالم ، لا نحيا في الوحل على الارض وسط التراب والقاذورات والوسخ والتفاهات ، نرتفع الى حيث الكرامة والطهارة الى حيث الشبع والارتواء ، الى حيث هو . ونحن المؤمنين نحتاج الى ان يرفعنا الله ، نرتفع فوق شهوات الجسد ، يرفعنا الى فوق ، لا نحيا عبيدا ً للغرائز ، مأسورين للشهوة ، منقادين نحو النجاسة ، نرتفع الى حيث القداسة والصلاح ، الى حيث النور والطُهر ، الى حيث هو . ونحن المنتظرين رجائه المبارك نحتاج ان يرفعنا الله ، يرفعنا الى فوق . نعلو برجائنا وانتظارنا الى الحياة الابدية الباقية الدائمة الخالدة الى حيث هو . لا تنظر الى كنوز العالم ولا الى امجاده ، هي تراب ٌ تذريه الرياح فيطير . لا تجري وراء الشهوات واللذات الحسية هي وميض برق ٍ سرعان ما ينطفئ . لا تتمسك بوجودك هنا ، لا تقبض على الحياة هي بخار ٌ زائل ٌ وقبض الريح . ارفع نفسك الى الله يرفعك ، ارفع رأسك نحو الله يعلو بك ويمجدك . ارفع نفسك الى الله يستقبلك ويجلسك على عرشه ويكللك باكاليل .


----------



## fauzi (10 نوفمبر 2011)

471 - عندما يواجهنا اضطهاد ٌ ، عندما يهاجمنا عدو ، عندما يعتدي علينا معتد ٍ ، حين ننظر امامنا فنجد سيوفا ً مشرعة ورماحا ً موجهة وسهاما ً منطلقة ً نحونا ، حين نرى عيونا ً ممتلئة ً بالحقد تحملق فينا وأنيابا ً ومخالب حمراء تسعى الينا ، حين يتركنا الصديق ويتخلى عنا الرفيق ، حين نجد أنفسنا وحدنا على الطريق " قُولُوا لِلصِّدِّيقِ خَيْرٌ "  ( اشعياء 3 : 10 ) لا تخشى ايها الصديق الاضطهاد ، لا تفزع ولا ترتعب من عدو ٍ ينقض عليك ، لا تخف فالرب يقول لك خير . نعم خير ، ليس الخير في الاضطهاد لكن الخير في قدرتك على مواجهة الاضطهاد والصمود له . عندما تحل بك مشكلة ، عندما تنزل بساحتك مصيبة ، عندما تمر في ضيقة ٍ وتجربة ، حين ترى السواد الحالك يلتف حولك ، حين يلفك المرض ويعتصرك الالم ، يقول لك الرب : خير .  نعم خير ، ليس الخير في المشكلة والمصيبة والضيقة ، الخير ان الله معك وسط الظلام ، الله نجمة الصباح التي تنير لك الطريق . في كل حياتك ، في كل ظروفك ، في كل امورك ، في كل احوالك ، في كل شيء ٍ لك خير . كل شيء ٍ للصدّيق خير ، الله يقوتك ويطعمك ، الله يعتني بك ويوفر لك احتياجاتك ، الله يجعل الشمس تُشرق لك ، الله يجعل النهر يمتلئ بالماء لك ، الله يُنبت الزرع لك . الذي يعتني بالعصفور ، الذي يهتم بزنابق الحقل ، الذي يُطعم الطير ، يُطعمك خير . الله يُعد لك مسكنا ً تُقيم فيه ، الله يبني لك سقفا ً تستظل فيه ، الله يُعد لك عشك . حين تهب الرياح بعنف ، حين تسقط الامطار بغزارة ، حين تهتز الارض وتزلزل ، انت آمن في بيتك ، انت تحتمي بمسكنك ، الله يبني اسواره حولك ، خير . الرب  يملأ جسدك بالصحة والعافية ، الرب يملأ جسمك بالقوة والحيوية ، الرب يجعل الهواء يدخل رئتيك ، الرب يرعى وينظم ضربات قلبك ، الرب خالق السماوات والارض بكل الغازها وعجائبها خلق جسدك  ، خير . الله أعد لك حياة ابدية في المسيح يسوع ، الله فتح ابواب السماء والخلود لك ، الله قبل تأسيس العالم دبّر خلاصك ، الله جعل المسيح ذبيحة فداء عنك ، وجعل هذا كله متاحا ً لك ، لم يعد عليك دين ، لن تدخل في الدينونة  ، خير . الايمان بالله خير ، الاعتماد عليه خير ، الارتماء بين ذراعيه خير . هلل وسبح مع داود النبي ، قل " الرَّبُّ رَاعِيَّ فَلاَ يُعْوِزُنِي شَيْءٌ. …….. يَرُدُّ نَفْسِي. يَهْدِينِي ....... إِنَّمَا خَيْرٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ يَتْبَعَانِنِي كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِي ، وَأَسْكُنُ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلَى مَدَى الأَيَّامِ." ( مزمور 23 ) .


----------



## fauzi (12 نوفمبر 2011)

472 - هل رأيت قطيع غنم ٍ يرعى في سفح جبل ٍ أو برية ِ واد ٍ من الوديان ؟ هل تأملت الغنم وكيف تتصرف ؟ هل لاحظت تحركاتها في المرعى ؟ لو تأملت لظننت انها بلا عقل تفكر به ، بلا فهم ٍ أو ادراك البتة ، تسير على هواها أو على هوى الغير ، على هوى الخراف الاخرى أو على هوى كلاب الحراسة أو على هوى الراعي ، تسير حسب صوته وعصاه . قد ترى العشب امامها ولا تأكل الا بدعوة من الراعي أو بدفعة ٍ من يده ، وقد ترى الماء تحت اقدامها ولا تشرب الا بضربة من عصاه وصرخة قوية  . سقوط حصوة رفستها قدم احدهم تجعلها تجفل وتفزع وتجري وتهرب . بينما عواء الذئب لا يجعلها تبعد عنه فاذا سقط خروف ٌ سقط القطيع كله فوقه ، لهذا يشبّه الله الانسان الخاطئ بالغنم الذي يسير بجهالة وعدم فهم . يقول الوحي المقدس في نبوءة اشعياء 53 : 6 " كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ "  اعتراف بضلال جماعي ، الكل غنم ٌ ضال ، وضلال فردي ، مال كل واحد الى طريقه . ولا يوجد سبب ٌ لهذا الضلال ، لا عذر ، ضلال كالغنم ، ليس للغنم عذر ، هي الطبيعة الداخلية التي تدفع الغنم للضلال ولا علاج ولا اصلاح ولا خلاص . ثم يأتي الأمل ، الامل في القول : "  وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا " هناك من سيحمل إثم الجميع . وسط اليأس ، وسط الضلال ، وسط الميل الخاطئ نحو الطريق الخاطئ يأتي الأمل . هناك رجاء ، رجاء في ذاك الذي سيحمل الاثم ، في المسيح يسوع الذي هو رجائنا ، الراعي الصالح هو رجائنا ، الراعي الذي حمل اثم جميعنا وصعد به الى الصليب "  ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ ، وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا " كما تساق الشاة الى الذبح بدون احتجاج ، بدون مقاومة  و صراع  دون ان تفتح فاها ، هكذا ارتقى الصليب ليقدم نفسه ذبيحة ً عن ضلالنا ، عن ميولنا ، عن آثامنا . وقدم عنا نفسه ليغير طبيعتنا الفاسدة التي قادتنا الى الضلال ، فيه اصبحنا بطبيعة جديدة ، فيه صرنا خليقة جديدة ، فيه نلنا حياة جديدة . أصبحنا ونحن الغنم الضال ، خاصته . اصبحت ميولنا الخاطئة ميلا ً لاتباعه وهو ينادينا ويرعانا ، يطعمنا ويسقينا ، يقودنا ويقوتنا ، يعرفنا باسمائنا . لم نعد غنم ضالة ، انت في رعاية الراعي الصالح الذي يعرف طبيعتك ويتعامل معك ويرحمك ، الذي فداك وخلصك وجعلك غنم مرعاه .


----------



## fauzi (13 نوفمبر 2011)

473 - بعد موت داود تولى الحكم ابنه سليمان . كان داود ملكا ً عظيما ً مهوبا ً . كان قد ارسى قواعد مملكة ً كبيرة  ، وترك لسليمان شعبا ً كثيرا ً ليحكمه . وترائى الرب لسليمان يوما ً في حلم وقال الله لسليمان اسأل ماذا أعطيك . فرصة ٌ نادرة لا تتاح لانسان ، ها هو الله بكل ما لديه يسأل سليمان ماذا يطلب . اعترف سليمان بعجزه لله وقال له : انت ملّكت عبدك مكان داود أبي وأنا فتى صغير لا اعلم الخروج والدخول اعطي عبدك قلبا ً فهيما ً لاحكم على شعبي ، وحسن الكلام في عيني ّ الرب لان سليمان لم يطلب طول ايام او غنى ً او انفس اعدائه ، طلب سليمان الحكمة ، طلب حكمة ً من الله واعطاه الله ما طلبه ، الحكمة ، واعطاه ايضا ً ما لم يطلب غنى وكرامة ، قوة  وثروة ، مجدا ً وعظمة لم تكن لاحد مثله . الحكمة مطلب هام ، اهم مطلب ٍ للانسان . الحكمة اغلى من كل كنوز العالم . ويقول سليمان الحكيم : " الْفَطِنُ مِنْ جِهَةِ أَمْرٍ يَجِدُ خَيْرًا ، وَمَنْ يَتَّكِلُ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَطُوبَى لَهُ " ( امثال 16 : 20 ) الحكمة قوة للانسان ، الحكمة غنى ً للانسان ، الحكمة رفعة ٌ للانسان ، الحكمة اعظم هدف . الحكيم يحيا كل مباهج الحياة . الحكيم يسير طريقه بيقين ونجاح وسلام . الفطن يجد خيرا ً ، الحكيم يحصد بركات لا تحصى ، اذا كان فطنا ً ينجح ويفلح . الجاهل الذي تعوزه الحكمة والفطنة مثل جواد ٍ جامح ٍ يدور حول نفسه بلا هدف . الحكيم هو الذي يطوّع عقله وظروفه ومواهبه وقدراته ليعمل وينجح ، الحكيم بداخله عقل ٌ يقوده الى الصواب ، الحكيم لا يسقط في الخطأ بسهولة . حين تواجهه ازمة يعرف كيف يتعامل معها ، لا يعسر عليه شيء ، لديه حل لكل صعب . وسط الظلام والعواصف تقوده حكمته الى الامام ، الى الطريق الصحيح . كل انسان عاقل يشتهي الحكمة لكن ليس كل من يطلبها يجدها بسهولة . الحكمة من الله ، الحكمة عند الله ، عند الرب " مَنْ يَتَّكِلُ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَطُوبَى لَهُ " . يقول يعقوب الرسول : " وَإِنَّمَا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدُكُمْ تُعْوِزُهُ حِكْمَةٌ ، فَلْيَطْلُبْ مِنَ اللهِ الَّذِي يُعْطِي الْجَمِيعَ بِسَخَاءٍ وَلاَ يُعَيِّرُ، فَسَيُعْطَى لَهُ " يعقوب 1 : 5 ) هو مصدر الحكمة ، الله كلي الحكمة ، الله لديه الحكمة ، هل تعوزك حكمة ؟ اذهب اليه ، اسأل ، هو يقول لك : اسأل ماذا أعطيك ؟ هل تريد مني حكمة ؟ اسأل ، اسأل فهو قادر ان يعطيك . اسأل فهو يريد ان يعطيك ما تسأل . لتكن الحكمة مطلبك وسؤالك من الله و "  مَنْ يَتَّكِلُ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَطُوبَى لَهُ " .


----------



## fauzi (14 نوفمبر 2011)

474 - بعد سنوات غربة ٍ وكفاح ٍ في بيت خاله ِ لابان ، اتخذ يعقوب طريقه عائدا ً الى اهله وبيته . كان سعيدا ً فرحا ً لا لانه حقق مكاسب مادية كثيرة ، غنما ً وبقرا ً وعبيدا ً وزوجتين واولادا ً ، بل لانه كان عائدا ً لارضه وعشيرته ، لم يكن يعكر صفو فرحته الا انتظاره لقاء عيسو أخيه . كان خائفا ً من لقاء أخيه ، كان يتوقع نقمته وانتقامه ، كان يخشى على حياته وحياة اولاده منه . وتفتق ذهنه عن حيلة ، أعد هدية لعيسو أخيه ليستميل قلبه ، أعد قطعانا ً من المواشي له وأرسلها قطيعا ً خلف قطيع وأوصى عبيده حين يلتقي بهم عيسو ويسأل : " لِمَنْ أَنْتَ ؟ وَإِلَى أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ ؟ " ( تكوين 32 : 17 )  أن يجيبوه انهم ليعقوب ذاهبين اليك حاملين هدايا مرسلة ً من أخيه يعقوب اليك . ونجحت الحيلة ونجى . وفي حربه مع العمالقة ومطاردته لهم وجد داود رجلا ً مصريا ً هاربا ً ، سأله : " لِمَنْ أَنْتَ ؟ وَمِنْ أَيْنَ أَنْتَ ؟ " ( 1 صموئيل 30 : 13 ) . وأنا اضع امامك نفس السؤال : لمن انت ؟ لا يوجد حياد ٌ في المسيحية ، لا حياد ، اما للمسيح أو لابليس . وقف ايليا النبي امام الشعب فوق جبل الكرمل  ووضعهم امام الاختيار ، قال : " حَتَّى مَتَى تَعْرُجُونَ بَيْنَ الْفِرْقَتَيْن ِ؟ إِنْ كَانَ الرَّبُّ هُوَ اللهَ فَاتَّبِعُوهُ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ الْبَعْلُ فَاتَّبِعُوهُ " ( 1 ملوك 18 : 21 ) لا يمكن ان تقف معلقا ً بين الاختيارين ، لمن انت ؟ هل انت للمسيح ؟ هل وُلدت الولادة الجديدة ؟ قال المسيح لنيقوديموس عندما جاء ليسأله : " إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنْ فَوْقُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَى مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ  " ( يوحنا 3 : 3 )  بمن تؤمن ؟ بمن تؤمنين ؟ هل تضع ايمانك في المسيح ؟ هل تضعين ايمانك في المسيح ؟ حين سأل حافظ السجن : " مَاذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَفْعَلَ لِكَيْ أَخْلُصَ ؟ " قال له بولس وسيلا : " آمِنْ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَتَخْلُصَ أَنْتَ وَأَهْلُ بَيْتِكَ " ( اعمال الرسل 16 : 30 ، 31 ) . أي عمل تقومين به ؟ أي عمل تقوم به ؟ هل تعملين في كرم الرب يسوع ؟ هل تعمل في كرم الرب يسوع ؟ مكتوب ٌ في الكتاب المقدس قول الرجل لابنه : " يَا ابْنِي ، اذْهَب الْيَوْمَ اعْمَلْ فِي كَرْمِي " ( متى 21 : 28 ) العمل في كرم المسيح . من هم جماعتك التي تنتمي اليها ؟ أي شركة ٍ تنضم اليها ؟ من هم رفاقك واصحابك ؟  " إِنْ سَلَكْنَا فِي النُّورِ كَمَا هُوَ فِي النُّورِ، فَلَنَا شَرِكَةٌ بَعْضِنَا مَعَ بَعْضٍ ، وَدَمُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِهِ يُطَهِّرُنَا مِنْ كُلِّ خَطِيَّةٍ "  ( 1 يوحنا 1 : 7 )  ما هي لغتك ، كلامك ، اقوال فمك ؟ في أي الموضوعات تتحدث  وتتحاور وتتكلم وتتجادل ؟ يصلي داود النبي ويقول : "  لِتَكُنْ أَقْوَالُ فَمِي وَفِكْرُ قَلْبِي مَرْضِيَّةً أَمَامَكَ يَا رَبُّ ، صَخْرَتِي وَوَلِيِّي " ( مزمور 19 : 14 )  هل انت للمسيح ؟ إن كان كذلك فاخرج من ابليس واخرج من مملكته . نحن لا ننتمي الى سلطان ابليس لأن الرب " أَنْقَذَنَا مِنْ سُلْطَانِ الظُّلْمَةِ ، وَنَقَلَنَا إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ ابْنِ مَحَبَّتِهِ " ( كولوسي 1 : 13 ) .


----------



## fauzi (15 نوفمبر 2011)

475 - كان كل طموح زكا العشار وشهوة قلبه أن يسقط نظره ُ  حتى من بعيد على المسيح . ركض الرجل القصير ، أمسك بذيل ردائه ِ باسنانه وجرى ، جرى بخطواته القصيرة السريعة . وصل الى شجرة الجميز الباسقة المرتفعة على جانب الطريق وتسلقها بجهد ٍ وعزم ، ركب أحد فروعها وباعد بين أوراقها وأعد لنفسه ِ فتحة ً يستطيع أن يختلس النظر منها . وجاء المسيح محاطا ً بجموع ٍ كثيرة يعوقون سيره ويزحمونه من كل جانب ، ثم وقف ، وقف تحت الجميزة ورفع نظره ُ الى فوق يبحث عنه بين الاوراق والفروع والاغصان ورآه ، وجده يختبئ في الشجرة .  ناداه باسمه وقال : " يَا زَكَّا ، أَسْرِعْ وَانْزِلْ ، لأَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَمْكُثَ الْيَوْمَ فِي بَيْتِكَ " ( لوقا 19 : 5 ) وهرول الرجل نازلا ً .  أسرع ونزل وقبله فرحا ً ، أعطى نصف أمواله ورد ما أخذه أربعة أضعاف . وقال يسوع : " الْيَوْمَ حَصَلَ خَلاَصٌ لِهذَا الْبَيْتِ ......... لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يَطْلُبَ وَيُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ " . الله يبحث ويطلب ويسعى وينادي ويدعو ويذهب الى الخاطيء لكي ينجيه ويخلصه وينقذه .  يقول الرب بلسان اشعياء النبي : "  قُولُوا لابْنَةِ صِهْيَوْنَ : «هُوَذَا مُخَلِّصُكِ آتٍ. هَا أُجْرَتُهُ مَعَهُ وَجِزَاؤُهُ أَمَامَهُ  وَيُسَمُّونَهُمْ : «شَعْبًا مُقَدَّسًا»، «مَفْدِيِّي الرَّبِّ». وَأَنْتِ تُسَمَّيْنَ : «الْمَطْلُوبَةَ» ، «الْمَدِينَةَ غَيْرَ الْمَهْجُورَةِ» اشعياء 62 : 11 ، 12 ) المطلوبة ، الله لا يبحث فقط بل في نعمته يبحث ويطلب . جاء ليطلب ويخلّص . حين  يطلب الباحث عن الذهب ذهبا ً ، يذهب الى منجمه ويحطم ويجمع الحطام والتراب ، يضعها في صفحته وينبش باصابعه ويفتش ويبحث بعينيه وقلبه يطلب الذهب . عند الغروب والراعي يقود خرافه آخر اليوم الى الحظيرة اكتشف ان خروفا ً ناقص  ،  أعاد عد الخرفان مرة ً أخرى واحد اثنان ثلاثة ، تسعة وتسعين ، تسعة ٌ وتسعين خروفا ً فقط ، وما ان اكتشف ان هناك خروفا ً قد ضل حتى ترك التسعة والتسعين خروفا ً ورائه وذهب ، ذهب الى الحقول والجبال ، الى الوديان والكهوف ، الى النهر ، الى نبع الماء ، الى البرية . كانت الشمس قد غربت ولف المكان كله ظلام ، أخذ ينادي ويدعو ويرفع صوته ويصرخ . كان يطلب الخروف الضال ، ذهب الى كل ظل ٍ حسبه خروفه ، دخل  كل كهف ٍ  توقع وجوده فيه . وبعد أن تمزقت أطرافه وتهرأت وجد خروفه الذي كان يطلبه ، ودعا الاصدقاء والجيران وفرحوا معه بعودة الضال ( لوقا 15 )  . ما أعظم أن تكون مطلوبا ً من الله .


----------



## fauzi (16 نوفمبر 2011)

476 - كل انسان في الارض عرضة للتجارب والمحن والشدائد ، لا أحد معصوم من الحزن والالم . احيانا ً نتصور انفسنا فوق المتاعب لنا وضع خاص وحصانة خاصة ما دمنا مؤمنين . نتمسك بقول داود النبي : " يَسْقُطُ عَنْ جَانِبِكَ أَلْفٌ ، وَرِبْوَاتٌ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ . إِلَيْكَ لاَ يَقْرُبُ. " ( مزمور 91 : 7 ) . كأن حولنا ساتر ٌ يحوطنا ويصد عنا كل الآلام أو جدارا ً نعيش في ظله آمنين ، وفي تصورنا ذلك نطمئن ونسترخي ونستمريء الراحة "  وَأَنَا قُلْتُ فِي طُمَأْنِينَتِي : لاَ أَتَزَعْزَعُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ  " ( مزمور 30 : 6 )  هذا الشعور الخاطئ يجعلنا نعمق جذورنا في العالم ونثبت اقدامنا في هذه الارض ، نتصور اننا في طريق نزهة نسير نحو الحياة الابدية في روضة ٍ يانعة ٍ خضراء هانئة ٍ آمنة . لو عشنا هذه الخدعة لصدمتنا تجارب الحياة صدمة ً قاسية وجرتنا الى احباطات مُرة . كل شجرة ٍ على سطح الارض عرضة ٌ لفأس قاطع الاشجار في كل لحظة ، لا تبني عشك عليها . كل جبل ٍ مهما شمخ ، كل واد ٍ مهما رَحُب واتسع ، كل بيت ٍ مهما ارتفع وعلا عرضة ٌ للزوال . لا تبني عشك على شجرة ٍ عرضة للقطع . لا تعلي بنائك على أرض عرضة للفناء . كل ما لدينا من بركات ٍ وديعة من الرب قابلة للاسترداد ، الثروة ُ والصحة والأهل والاصدقاء . المال مهما كَثُر له جناحان سريعا الطيران ، فجأة وبدون انذار يفقدهما ويرحل عنا . الصحة مهما بدت مستقرة والقوة مهما ظهرت ثابتة ، فجأة تهاجمنا جرثومة تنخر العظام وتفترس الاجسام ، حتى الاهل والاصدقاء معنا لحين ثم يرحلون . كلنا زهور ٌ رقيقة ضعيفة نابتة في حقل الحياة . لن نبقى الى الابد ، لن نُزهر الى ما لانهاية ، لا بد ان نذهب ونضمحل ونسقط وننتهي . يقول ايوب من عمق تجربته : "  اَلإِنْسَانُ مَوْلُودُ الْمَرْأَةِ ، قَلِيلُ الأَيَّامِ وَشَبْعَانُ تَعَبًا. يَخْرُجُ كَالزَّهْرِ ثُمَّ يَنْحَسِمُ وَيَبْرَحُ كَالظِّلِّ وَلاَ يَقِفُ. ............... إِنْ كَانَتْ أَيَّامُهُ مَحْدُودَةً ، وَعَدَدُ أَشْهُرِهِ عِنْدَكَ ، وَقَدْ عَيَّنْتَ أَجَلَهُ فَلاَ يَتَجَاوَزُهُ ، فَأَقْصِرْ عَنْهُ لِيَسْتَرِيحْ ، إِلَى أَنْ يُسَرَّ كَالأَجِيرِ بِانْتِهَاءِ يَوْمِهِ. " ( ايوب 14 : 1 – 6 ) الأجير الذي يعمل في الحقل كلما زاد تعبه وسال عرقه ، كلما نظر الى الشمس يراقب حركتها ، يراها ويعجّلها أن تتجه نحو الغروب حتى ينتهي يوم شقائه وتعبه ليستريح من العناء . لا يمكن لانسان مهما علا قدره وعظمت قوته وصلحت حياته أن يهرب من الألم والوجع لأن الألم والوجع يسكن الارض ، الشقاء والتعب ظل لحياة الانسان في العالم . ارفع وجهك الى السماء .


----------



## fauzi (18 نوفمبر 2011)

477 - دخل المسيح اريحا وكان يسير في طرقاتها ، كانت الجموع تتزاحم حوله ، الكل يريد أن يراه ، الكل يريد أن يسمعه ، الكل يريد أن يحصل على الشفاء منه . لم يكن ظاهرا ً وسط الزحام ، وأراد زكا القصير أن يرى يسوع ، الملتفون حوله يخفونه عنه ، المتزاحمون يدفعونه فلا يستطيع الاقتراب منه ، فلما لم يقدر ركض وتقدم الى الامام وصعد الى جميزة ينتظره أن يمر ويراه . وجاء المسيح وتوقف ووقفت الاجساد المتزاحمة أيضا ً ، كتلة ٌ صماء من البشر ، ونظر الى فوق ورأى زكا يخفي نفسه وسط اوراق شجرة الجميز وفروعها ، وناداه الرب ودعاه للنزول لانه مزمع ٌ أن يمكث في بيته ، ونزل بسرعة . ودخل المسيح بيت زكا وحدث تغيير ٌ في الرجل وفي البيت ، حصل خلاص ٌ لهما . 
" وَكَانَ أُنَاسٌ يُونَانِيُّونَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ صَعِدُوا لِيَسْجُدُوا فِي الْعِيدِ.  فَتَقَدَّمَ هؤُلاَءِ إِلَى فِيلُبُّسَ الَّذِي مِنْ بَيْتِ صَيْدَا الْجَلِيلِ ، وَسَأَلُوهُ قَائِلِينَ : يَا سَيِّدُ، نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَرَى يَسُوعَ " ( يوحنا 12 : 20 ، 21  ) . نريد ان نرى يسوع . ومنذ ذلك الوقت وحتى اليوم والجميع يريدون ان يروا يسوع . سمعوا عنه ويسمعون لكنهم يريدون ان يقتربوا منه ، يريدون ان يعرفوه . في اريحا لم يستطيع  زكا ان يراه من الجمع الملتف حوله بسبب تلاميذه وتابعيه . أحيانا ً يكون تابعوا المسيح وتلاميذه سبب عدم معرفة الناس للمسيح . اقوالنا واعمالنا وتصرفاتنا تعوق رؤيتهم له . لا يرون المسيح فينا ، تحجبه عنهم . تُرى هل انت عائق ٌ يحجب المسيح عن الناس ؟ هل انت عثرة ٌ لهم ؟ المسيح يريدنا سبيلا ً ليعرفه الناس لا سورا ً يبعده عنهم ويمنع رؤيته . العالم في شوق ٍ ولهفة ليعرف المسيح ، ليراه وليعرفه ، وانت وانا الطريق اليه .  الناس في عطش لمعرفة المسيح ، يريدونه ، يسعون اليه ، يبحثون عنه . البعض يخدع نفسه ويصدق كذب الشيطان وادعاءه ان الناس لا تريد المسيح . يقول لنا ان احتياج الناس الى المال والسلطة والنجاح والشهرة . ومن وسط اكوام الذهب نسمع الاغنياء يصرخون  يريدون ان يروا يسوع . ومن فوق العروش والسطوة  نرى اصحاب السلطان يبحثون عن يسوع . ومن قمم النجاح وتحت اضواء الشهرة نجد الناجحين المشهورين يسعون اليه .
 هل تعرف المسيح ؟ هل رأيته وجها ً لوجه ؟ هل عرفته ؟ هل احببته ؟ فيه كل الشبع ، فيه كل الارتواء ، فيه كل الراحة والسلام .


----------



## fauzi (18 نوفمبر 2011)

478 - واجه الشعب عماليق في حرب ٍ في  رَفِيدِيمَ . اخذ يشوع رجاله وخرج يحارب عماليق . كان العدو عملاقا ً ورجاله عمالقة ، عدو ٌ قوي يحتاج الى جيش ٍ قوي ليحارب . وارسل موسى يشوع ليدخل المعركة ضد العدو ، ونزل يشوع برجاله الى الساحة ، ووقف موسى على رأس التلة من بعيد وكانت عصا الله معه ، وقف يراقب المعركة ، وكان اذا رفع موسى يده  ان الشعب يغلب واذا اخفض يده ان عماليق يغلب . استمر موسى يرفع يده الى السماء لكي يغلب الشعب وتعب موسى من الوقوف فاحضر هارون وحور له حجرا ً ووضعوه تحته وجلس عليه ليريح جسده ، ولما صارت يدي موسى ثقيلتين دعم هارون وحور يديه الواحد من هنا والآخر من هناك ، وكانت يداه ثابتتين مرفوعتين الى غروب الشمس ، يدا موسى متضرعتان . ونحن يلزم علينا ان نرفع ايدينا الى السماء ونظل نرفعهما الى غروب شمس الحياة للشعب . صلاتنا للآخرين هامة ٌٌ فعالة . صلواتنا الشفاعية للغير واجبة ونافعة . حين واجه الشعب في القديم غضب الله طلبوا من صموئيل ان يصلي  من أجلهم واستجاب صموئيل وقال : " وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ أُخْطِئَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَأَكُفَّ عَنِ الصَّلاَةِ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ " ( 1 صموئيل 12 : 23 ) 
. عدم الصلاة لاجل الغير خطأ ، خطية ٌ كما قال صموئيل النبي العظيم . ويوصينا يعقوب  الرسول ايضا ً أن نصلي ، يقول : " صَلُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ لأَجْلِ بَعْضٍ " ( يعقوب 5 : 16 ) . كان يشوع يحارب ، كان شجاعا ً ومقداما ً وقويا ً ومعه رجال اشداء واقوياء ، لكنه احتاج الى يدين ، يدي موسى المرفوعتين على رأس التلة من بعيد لأجله . لم يتعب يشوع ، لم يكل ، لم ترتخي يداه  لكن موسى تعب من الصلاة . الصلاة عمل ٌ هام ، عمل ٌ شاق . الصلاة تستدعي قوة الله وتدخل الله . الشجاعة لا تكفي ، لا بد من الصلاة . القوة لا تحقق النصرة وحدها ، لا بد من الصلاة . في حربنا الروحية في العالم ، الحماس والقوة والبسالة تحتاج الى المواظبة على الصلاة . ارفع يديك واسأل الرب نصرة ً لك وغلبة ً لاخوتك واحبائك . لا تكل ، استمر رافعا ً يديك الى غروب الشمس ، لا تتوقف عن الصلاة . ظل المسيح يصلي في جثسيماني طول الليل حتى انبلاج ضوء النهار . في حياتك تواجه الحروب ، انزل الى المعركة واستخدم سلاح الله واعرف ان هناك على رأس التلة من يرفع يديه  لأجلك طول اليوم . وانت ايضا ً ارفع يديك الى السماء لأجل الآخرين المحاربين مثلك .


----------



## كرستينا كركر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*مجهود راااااااااااائع
ربنا يباركك​​*


----------



## fauzi (19 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *مجهود راااااااااااائع
> ربنا يباركك​​*


شكرا  كرستينا كركر
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (19 نوفمبر 2011)

479 - ما أن بدأ يسوع خدمته حتى لفت انظار الناس وشد انتباههم واعجابهم فتبعوه . كان مختلفا ً عن المعلمين الذي سبقوه . لم يكن مثل يوحنا المعمدان الذي جاء قبله . كان كلامه هادئا ً رقيقا ً ، وكانت ملابسه بيضاء ناصعة . يوحنا كان صاخبا ً صارخا ً قاسيا ً ، لباسه من وبر الابل وطعامه ُ جراد ٌ وعسل ٌ بري . التفّت الجموع حول المسيح وتبعته . وكان يسوع يطوف كل الجليل يعلّم في مجامعهم ويكرز ببشارة الملكوت ويشفي كل مرض . ولما رأى الجموع ملتفة ً حوله صعد الى الجبل وكانت أول كلماته لهم تطويبات . يوحنا يصرخ ويقول : " يَاأَوْلاَدَ الأَفَاعِي ، مَنْ أَرَاكُمْ أَنْ تَهْرُبُوا مِنَ الْغَضَب الآتِي ؟ "  توبوا .  أما المسيح فقال لهم طُوبَى لِلْمَسَاكِينِ بِالرُّوحِ ، لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. ، طُوبَى لِلْحَزَانَى  ، طُوبَى لِلْوُدَعَاءِ ، طُوبَى لِلْجِيَاعِ وَالْعِطَاشِ ، طُوبَى لِلرُّحَمَاءِ ، طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ ، ثم التطويبة السابعة  : طُوبَى لِصَانِعِي السَّلاَمِ ، لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْنَاءَ اللهِ يُدْعَوْنَ . صانعي السلام ، ورقم سبعة  رقم الكمال عند اليهود ، وصانعوا السلام في نظر المسيح كاملون ، ابناء الله يدعون . سبق هذه التطويبة مدخل ٌ اليها : طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ ، لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اللهَ . إن لم تكن نقي القلب ، إن لم تكن معاينا ً لله لا تقدر ان تكون صانع سلام . صانع السلام لا بد ان يكون في سلام ، سلام في القلب ، راحة ً وسكينة وسلام . النقاء والطهارة هما الطريق للسلام . النقاء والطهارة ُ أولا ً ثم يأتي السلام . يقول يعقوب الرسول : " وَأَمَّا الْحِكْمَةُ الَّتِي مِنْ فَوْقُ فَهِيَ أَوَّلاً طَاهِرَةٌ ، ثُمَّ مُسَالِمَةٌ " ( يعقوب 3 : 17 ) طاهرة أولا ً ثم مسالمة . ثم يقول : " وَثَمَرُ الْبِرِّ يُزْرَعُ فِي السَّلاَمِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَفْعَلُونَ السَّلاَمَ . " .
نتدخل احيانا ً وسط خصام ٍ لنصنع السلام ، نتصور ان كلمة لهذا أو كلمة لذاك تصنعه . أحيانا ً ننجح وغالبا ً نفشل . الخصام يسود وقد يمتد وينتشر ولا يتحقق السلام ، ونتحير ونحزن ونتراجع ونحن لا نفهم السبب . الكلام ُ كان رقيقا ً لكنه لم يصنع السلام . الله هو معطي السلام ، الله كلي القداسة والبر والصلاح والنقاء ، هنا مدخل السلام . إن شئت أن تكون صانعا ً للسلام والمسيح يدعوك الى ذلك لا بد ان تكون أولا ً نقي القلب . لا تجعل خطية ً أو إثما ً أو شرا ً يعوق اتصالك اولا ً بالله مصدر السلام ومعطيه . اعترف بخطاياك ، تطهر من إثمك ، نقّي قلبك ثم قدّم للمتخاصمين سلام الله . سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل يحل عليك ثم ينتقل منك الى الآخرين . طوبى لك إن كنت صانع سلام . طوبى لك فأنت ابن ٌ لله .


----------



## fauzi (20 نوفمبر 2011)

480 - لا تأتي الخطايا والتجارب  دائما ً سافرة الوجوه  ، ظاهرة الملامح ، مكشرة الانياب . حين تأتي هكذا نراها ونعرفها ونستعد لها ونتقدم لمواجهتها ومهاجمتها أو الدفاع عن انفسنا منها . لكنها تكون اخطر واصعب ونحن لا نحس بها ولا نتعرف عليها حين تتسلل الينا ، حين تأتي في هدوء النسيم ورقته ، حين تأتي زاحفة ً لا منقضة ، حين تأتي مستترة . يقول داود النبي : " اَلسَّهَوَاتُ مَنْ يَشْعُرُ بِهَا ؟ مِنَ الْخَطَايَا الْمُسْتَتِرَةِ أَبْرِئْنِي أَيْضًا مِنَ الْمُتَكَبِّرِينَ احْفَظْ عَبْدَكَ فَلاَ يَتَسَلَّطُوا عَلَيَّ  " ( مزمور 19 : 12 ، 13 ) . صرخة استنجاد ٍ بالرب . ونحن أضعف وأصغر من داود عرضة ٌ لنفس الموقف ، نفس الهجوم ، نفس التعدي . احفظنا يا رب ، ارحمنا يا رب ، أحطنا بيدك ، دافع عنا بقبضتك ، احفظ يا رب عبيدك ، الخطية العاتية حولنا تهاجمنا ، الطبيعة الشريرة فينا تفترسنا . هجوم  خارجي وداخلي  . من يقدر ان يواجه الخطية الجامحة وحده ؟ من يمسكها ويلجمها ويسوسها ويسيطر عليها ؟ الله وحده الذي يقدر على ذلك ، يده أقوى منها ، ذراعه اقدر على لي اعناقها . ومن يستطيع ان يكبح الخطية المتفشية داخلنا ؟ من يوقفها ؟ من يشكمها ؟ من يسحقها ؟ الله وحده الذي يستطيع ذلك ، يأمرها فتنكمش ، يطردها فتهرب ، ينهرها فتتراجع . من الخطايا يا رب ، من كل الخطايا احفظ عبدك فلا تتسلط علي َّ  ، من الظاهرة والمستترة احفظني . حين تأتي الي منقضة ً  شاهرة ً مخالبها أو حين تأتي الي زاحفة ً مستترة قاتلة ، أعطني يا رب القدرة ان اميزها ، هبني القدرة يا رب  أن اقاومها ، ساعدني لاواجهها ، ولا تدخلني يا رب في تجربة لكن نجني من الشرير ، احمني يا رب من التجارب ونجني من الشرير . حين سعى آدم ليعرف الخير و الشر ، حين مد يده وتناول الثمرة المحرمة وأكلها ، دخلت جوفه وامتزجت بدمه وسرت في عروقه ولونت حياته ومستقبله . عرف الشر وعرف الخير ، وعمل الشر ولم يعمل الخير ، اختار الشر دون الخير . وحين اراد ان يقاوم الشر لم يقدر ، حتى حين اراد ان يفعل الخير لم يستطع . يقول بولس الرسول : " لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي أُرِيدُهُ ، بَلِ الشَّرَّ الَّذِي لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ. " ( رومية 7 : 19 ) . الخطية ُ ساكنة فينا ، بنت عشها داخلنا ، امتدت جذورها فينا وامسكت بنا واستعبدتنا . ويصرخ فينا الرسول بولس ويقول : "  فَأَمِيتُوا أَعْضَاءَكُمُ الَّتِي عَلَى الأَرْضِ : الزِّنَا ، النَّجَاسَةَ، الْهَوَى ، الشَّهْوَةَ الرَّدِيَّةَ ، الطَّمَعَ " ( كولوسي 3 : 5 ) .  المسيح حمل كل خطايانا على الصليب ودفنها معه في القبر وقام منتصرا ً متحررا ً منه . ونحن في المسيح انتصرنا على الخطية الظاهرة والمستترة .


----------



## fauzi (21 نوفمبر 2011)

481 - كان حزقيا ملكا ً من أكفأ ملوك اسرائيل ، ملَكَ وهو ابن 25 سنة ، وملَكَ 29 سنة في اورشليم . عمل المستقيم في عيني الرب طوال ايام حياته . من اول ملكه في اول شهر ٍ فتح ابواب بيت الرب ورممها . لم يقبل أن يقيم في قصره قبل ذلك . أمر الكهنة واللاويين أن يتقدسوا ، قال لهم : " تَقَدَّسُوا الآنَ وَقَدِّسُوا بَيْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِ آبَائِكُمْ " ( 2 اخبار29 : 5 ) وقال امام الشعب كله : " فَالآنَ فِي قَلْبِي أَنْ أَقْطَعَ عَهْدًا مَعَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَيَرُدُّ عَنَّا حُمُوَّ غَضَبِهِ. " ( 2 اخبار 29 : 10 ) .  تعهد ان يعبد الرب وحده هو وجميع الشعب ويقدس بيت الرب وهكذا فعل كما تعهد ان يعمل . وكل عمل ابتدأ به في خدمة بيت الله وفي الشريعة والوصية ليطلب الهه انما عمله بكل قلبه وافلح . وكل من يعمل عمله بكل قلبه يُفلح ، وكل من يعمل عمله بتكاسل ٍ وانقسام قلب يفشل . الله لا يحب المتكاسلين ، ولا يُعطي حصادا ً للخاملين ، ولا يُنجح طريق المتخاذلين الفاترين . الله يُسر بكفاح المكافحين ، ويكافئ عرق المجاهدين ، ويُعطي النجاح والفلاح للعاملين المجتهدين . الذي يسعى الى النجاح عليه ان يشمّر عن ساعديه ، ويعمل بكل قوته لينجح في عمله . النجاح كنز ٌ مُخزن في داخل الارض ، الوصول اليه يحتاج الى حفر ٍ وعزق ٍ وحمل ٍ ونقل . هكذا في حياتنا المسيحية ، الله لا يُحب الكسل والخمول وبلادة العقل وبرودة القلب . حياتنا المسيحية كفاح ، كفاح ٌ وجهاد ، لا يقل عن الكفاح في سبيل لقمة العيش وكسوة البدن . يقول لنا الوحي المقدس : " قَوِّمُوا الأَيَادِيَ الْمُسْتَرْخِيَةَ وَالرُّكَبَ الْمُخَلَّعَةَ ، وَاصْنَعُوا لأَرْجُلِكُمْ مَسَالِكَ مُسْتَقِيمَةً ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَعْتَسِفَ الأَعْرَجُ ، بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يُشْفَى. " ( عبرانيين 12 : 12 ، 13 )  . في طريق المسيحي احجار ٌ متناثرة ٌ وعوائق وصعوبات وحفر ومطبات وعثرات ، وعلى المسيحي المجتهد ان يرفع الاحجار ويُبعد العوائق ويسوي الحفر ويعبد الطريق ، ولا يمكن ان ينجح في ذلك إن لم من يعمل بكل قلبه . كل العزم ، كل القدرة ، كل الاصرار . كما تضع كل جهدك في عملك ولا تدّخر قوتك ، هكذا تضع كل قلبك وتثابر في عمل الله . الروح القدس يُتمم فينا كل نَقص ، يضع فينا قوته ويسلحنا بنشاط ٍ وحيوية ٍ وحكمة . فنحن نحصل على مواردنا الروحية من الله لنحيا في علاقتنا به ناجحين فالحين منتصرين . الله يحب المؤمنين النشطين ، الله يُسر بالايدي القوية والجباه التي تتندى عرقا ً . عمل الله يجب ان يُعمل بغَيرة ٍ وحماس ٍ وقلب ٍ ملتهب . هكذا عمل المسيح وهو يحيا على الارض . اعمل عمل الرب بلا تراخي . اعمل عمل الرب بقوة ٍ وغيرة ٍ وحماس .


----------



## fauzi (22 نوفمبر 2011)

482 - الخطية تحيط بنا ، العدو الخبيث يجول حولنا ، ابليس يشرّع سهامه ويطلقها دائما ً علينا ، كلص يبحث عن مدخل ليوجه ضربتة ُ الينا ، لا يكل ولا يتعب ، لا يهدأ  ولا يكف ، وليس أحد معصوم من التعرض للسقوط في الخطية  ، الخطر قادم دائما ً وليس ببعيد . نسير في طرق موحلة ، الطين والوحل يملأ الطريق ويلوث اقدامنا وملابسنا ، ليس من السهل ان نجد ً طريقا ً نظيفا ً أو سبيلا ً آمنا ً علينا ان نسير بحذر وحرص ، لا بد ان نتيقظ ونصحو ونسهر ونستعد ونصلي دائما ً حتى لا ندخل في تجربة . يحذرنا بطرس الرسول وينذرنا ويقول : " اُصْحُوا وَاسْهَرُوا. لأَنَّ إِبْلِيسَ خَصْمَكُمْ كَأَسَدٍ زَائِرٍ، يَجُولُ مُلْتَمِسًا مَنْ يَبْتَلِعُهُ هُوَ فَقَاوِمُوهُ ، رَاسِخِينَ فِي الإِيمَانِ ، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ نَفْسَ هذِهِ الآلاَمِ تُجْرَى عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمُ " ( 1 بطرس 5 : 8 ، 9 ) كيف يمكننا ونحن نعيش في هذا العالم بكل اوحاله وترابه وخطاياه أن نحفظ أيدينا نظيفة ؟ لن نستطيع ذلك بقوتنا وقدرتنا ، لذلك يقول لنا الرسول بولس : " تَقَوُّوْا فِي الرَّبِّ وَفِي شِدَّةِ قُوَّتِهِ." ( أفسس 6 : 10 ) . كل ما علينا هو أن نحترس ونحرص على ملابسنا نظيفة وكنوزنا بعيدة عن متناول اللصوص . عند كل منعطف في الطريق  يختبئ ابليس يريد ان يسرق منا بهجة خلاصنا وجوهر صلاحنا . لنلبس سلاح الله الكامل لنثبت ضد مكايد ابليس لأن مصارعتنا ليست مع  دم ولحم  بل مع اجناد الشر الروحية والتي لا يصدها الا سلاح الله الكامل الذي يحمينا ويحفظنا وينجينا . لسنا مطالبين أن ندخل المعركة بانفسنا لكنه وجنده يسحبوننا الى المعركة رغما ً عنا . لنبتعد عن التجربة ونهرب من ابليس إن أمكن ونقاومه بسلاح الله وعتاده . لا تتصور نفسك اكبر من التجارب أو أقوى من ابليس ، لا تقترب منه أو تتشاحن معه . اللعب بالنار يحرق ، التلاعب بالحية خطر ٌ مميت ، لا تهادنها أو تسالمها أو تحالفها . في وسط المعركة التي تحيط بك لا تنظر الى نفسك ولا تعتمد على البشر مثلك . مصدر قوتك ونصرتك يأتي من فوق ، من عند الله الذي يحارب معك وعنك َ . وحين تواجه عدوك لا تخشاه ، لن يغلبك ، لن يهلكك ، لن يقضي عليك  . أنت محفوظ ٌ في كف الله ، أنت آمن بين أصابعه ، لن يتركك ولن يهملك ، لكن  إن لم يكن في مقدرة العدو أن يقتلك فهو يستطيع أن يجرحك . تنبه ، تيقظ  ، أصحو ، لا تجعله يقترب منك بأي سلاح قد يمس نفسك وروحك . قاومهُ وأنت ساهر ، قاومهُ وأنت تصلي . لا تتصور انك في المعركة وحدك . حولك جيش كبير ٌ من الجند السماوي ، فرسان الله يحاربون معك .


----------



## fauzi (23 نوفمبر 2011)

483 - بعد أن انهمرت المياه على الارض اربعين يوما ً وارتفع الفُلك وعام فوقها وابحر . بعد أن بقي نوح والذين معه في الفُلك وتعاظمت المياه على الارض 150 يوما ً ، أجاز الله ريحا ً فهدأت المياه وانسدت ينابع الغمر وطاقات السماء وامتنع المطر من السماء . استقر الفُلك على الجبل ، نقصت المياه وظهرت رؤوس الجبال ، وفتح نوح طاقة الفُلك . أرسل الغراب فخرج مترددا ً حتى نشفت مياه الارض ، ثم أرسل الحمامة أيضا ً . خرجت الحمامة خائفة ً مترددة ، أعملت جناحيها وطارت وابتعدت عن نوح وعن الفُلك . أغراها الاتساع أن تطير . طارت بعيدا ً وابتعدت . سبحت في الفضاء ، الفضاء كله لها . جالت وتنقلت وسافرت وابتعدت ، ثم تعبت ، أحست بجناحيها لا يستطيعان حملها . ثَقُل جسمها فترددت انفاسها وضعفت حركة جناحيها ، ارادت مكانا ً تستريح فيه ، لم تجد . كل ما حولها موت . جثث الانسان والحيوان مبعثرة في كل مكان ، لا شجرة ولا زرع . لا مكان تستقر عليه . شعرت بالضياع والضلال . لا بد من العودة الى الفُلك . عادت ، عادت متعبة ، مرهقة . أعملت جناحيها وحركتهما بقوة متجهة نحو نوح والفُلك . أين الملجأ ، أين ؟ أرسلت نظرها بعيدا ً ، لا يبدو شيء ٌ هناك الا المياه الراكدة والجبال الفارهة المرتفعة ، والجثث ، القتلى ، بعضهم طاف ٍ وبعضهم ممزق وبعضهم مستلقٍ . الموت ، الموت حولها . طارت مبتعدة ً تبحث ، هربت من العفن والموت . ها هو الفُلك يبدو داكنا ً من بعيد . ذهبت بسرعة ٍ وضعف نحوه . وهن جناحاها ، بعض القوة ، بعض الاصرار ، بعض الكفاح . ووصلت الى الفُلك ، أين الطاقة ؟ أين نوح ؟ تخبطت في جدران الفُلك الخارجية ، رفرف جناحاها ، فمد نوح يده من الطاقة وأخذها وادخلها عنده الى الفُلك ، الى الراحة والنجاة ، الى الملجأ والدفء ، الى الحياة ، في يدي نوح ٍ راحتها .
هل تجول طائرا ً في الفراغ ، في الضياع ، في التيه ، بعيدا ً عن الفُلك ؟ هل تشعر بالتعب ؟ لا بد انك تشعر بالتعب ، لا بد انك ترى الموت تحتك . لا مقر لرجلك هناك ، ولا مكان تركن اليه ، ولا سند تستند عليه ، لا قلب ٌ رحيم ٌ حولك . ماذا تفعل ؟ هل تستطيع أن تنقذ نفسك ؟ هل تخلّص نفسك بنفسك ؟ لا لن تستطيع . عُد راجعا ً ، ارجع الى نوح . حول طريقك نحو الفُلك ، هناك النجاة والراحة والدفء والخلاص . ليس عليك الا أن تعود " تُوبُوا وَارْجِعُوا لِتُمْحَى خَطَايَاكُمْ ، لِكَيْ تَأْتِيَ أَوْقَاتُ الْفَرَجِ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ. " ( اعمال الرسل 3 : 19 )  تب وارجع الي . سوف يمد يده من الطاقة ويأخذك ويدخلك عنده .


----------



## fauzi (24 نوفمبر 2011)

484 - منذ ان تجول المسيح  بجوار البحر وانتقى تلاميذه من كل مكان وهم بالقرب منه ، في القرى والمدن كانوا معه في البحر وفي العاصفة ، في الوادي وفوق الجبل كانوا معه . احبهم المسيح واختارهم ليكونوا معه . كانوا طوال الوقت الذي قضاه على الارض معه . كان يتلذذ بصحبتهم ويسعد برفقتهم . كان يجلس معهم ويمشي معهم . كان ينام ويقوم معهم ، حتى حين ارسلهم ليكرزوا  كان قلبهُ معهم وفكرهُ معهم وروحه ُ معهم . وحين انطلق الى السماء وهو يتحدث اليهم في آخر لقاء ٍ قال : " هَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ " ( متى 28 : 20 ) . حين صلى لاجلهم قال : " أَيُّهَا الآبُ أُرِيدُ أَنَّ هؤُلاَءِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي يَكُونُونَ مَعِي حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا " ( يوحنا 17 : 24 ) . نحن ايضا ً الرب اختارنا لنكون خطته . الله اصطفانا لنكون شعبهُ واهله واولاده . وهو يريد أن نكون معه ، ويريد أن يكون معنا . هو يتلذذ بتواجدنا معه في رفقته . هنا والآن يريدنا معه ، وهناك في الأبدية يريدنا معه . لا يريدنا أن نبتعد عنه أبدا ً . قال المسيح وما يزال يقول : " لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ . أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ فَآمِنُوا بِي . فِي بَيْتِ أَبِي مَنَازِلُ كَثِيرَةٌ ، وَإِلاَّ فَإِنِّي كُنْتُ قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ . أَنَا أَمْضِي لأُعِدَّ لَكُمْ مَكَانًا ، وَإِنْ مَضَيْتُ وَأَعْدَدْتُ لَكُمْ مَكَانًا آتِي أَيْضًا وَآخُذُكُمْ إِلَيَّ ، حَتَّى حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا تَكُونُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا " ( يوحنا 14 : 1 – 3 ) . هو يريد ذلك ، يريدنا نحن أن نكون معه حيث يكون سواء هنا مؤقتا ُ أو هناك الى الابد .  يتصور الموت انه يقدر أن يفصلنا عنه . يتصور انه يبعدنا عنه . يتصور انه يحرمنا منه . والبعض يصدّق ذلك ، فالموت ليس في قاموس المسيح ، المسيح لا يحل حيث يحل الموت . لكن المسيح بقيامته جعل الموت جسرا ً ومعبرا ً اليه . نحن نطأ الموت ونتخطاه  لنصل الى المسيح . نخترق الموت ، نمر في سحابته ، نعبر واديه ، نصل من خلاله الى حيث يكون المسيح . يستطيع الموت ان ينهي علاقتنا باخوتنا ، يستطيع ان ينهي وجودنا مع احبائنا هنا ، لكنه لا يستطيع أبدا ً أن ينهي تواجدنا مع المسيح . نحن مع المسيح هنا على الارض ، نحن معه . ونحن مع المسيح هناك في الفردوس ، في الابدية نجلس في حضرته هناك ، نحن معه . وان كان الموت يخطف منا الاخوة والاصدقاء والاهل والابناء فهو يبعدهم عنا لا عنه ، وينقلهم من ان يكونوا معنا ليكونوا معه . حين يأخذهم منا ، يأخذهم اليه . ونحزن طبعا ً للفراق ، لكن حزننا ليس كالباقين الذين لا رجاء لهم . نحزن برجاء ، ونحزن بمعرفة ٍ وعلم ٍ انهم هناك مع المسيح ، هم معه يعيشون ويعاينون مجده . المسيح يريدهم أن يكونوا معه حيث يكون . ما اروع  واحب ان نكون معه حيث يكون .


----------



## fauzi (25 نوفمبر 2011)

485 - الله محبة ، الله ذاته محبة . المحبة ليست صفة من صفات الله ، هي طبيعة الله ، هي الله . لو عرفنا الله الخالق القادر الذي بكلمة منه صنع الارض والسماء ، والانسان والحيوان ، لا يكفي . ولو عرفنا الله الحافظ القوي الذي يعتني بالكواسر في الغابات وبالنملة التي تدب في الارض ، لا يكفي . لو عرفنا الله  الحكيم  الفهيم الذي يعرف كل شيء ويخفت امامه الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل ، لا يكفي . ولو عرفنا الله الرحيم الرحمن الذي يعطف على خليقته ويوفر لها الطعام والشراب اليومي ، لا يكفي . لا بد ان نعرف الله المحبة ، المحبة التي تغطي الكون ، التي تشمل الجميع ، المحبة التي تُحب . الله أحب من الأزل ويُحب الى الأبد لأنه هو كائن ٌ من الأزل وسيدوم ويبقى الى الأبد . محبة الله أزلية ، أبدية مثله ، فالمحبة الله ، والله المحبة . أحب الآب الإبن ، أحب الإبن . وأحب الإبن الآب ، أحب الآب ، وأحبنا الإبن . المسيح أحبنا ، أحبني وأحبك َ وأحبك ِ . قال المسيح : " كَمَا أَحَبَّنِي الآبُ كَذلِكَ أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا. اُثْبُتُوا فِي مَحَبَّتِي. " ( يوحنا 15 : 9 ) ، كما أحبه الآب يحبني . بنفس المحبة التي أحب الآب الإبن ، يحبنا الآب ويحبنا الإبن . يقول الوحي المقدس : " مَحَبَّةً أَبَدِيَّةً أَحْبَبْتُكِ " ( ارميا 31 : 3 ) محبة لا نهاية لها ، محبة ً الى الأبد ، ومحبة ً أزلية من البدء ، قبل أن يكون كائن ، قبل أن يكون زمان ، أحب الآب الإبن . وحسب قوله فكما أحب الآب الإبن ، هكذا أحبنا الإبن ، محبة ً أبدية ، محبة ً أزلية . قد تعرف متى بدأت محبتك للمسيح ، متى أحببته وقبلته وتبعته ، أما محبته ُ لك فلا بداية لها . محبته تنساب وتجري كمياه ٍ نهر ٍ دائمة الجريان من منبع ٍ لا تُعرف بدايته تنبع من الأبد البعيد . وكما أحب الآب الإبن محبة ً ثابتة ً لا تتغير ، هكذا يُحبنا المسيح ، محبة ً ثابتة ً لا تتغير ولا تتبدل . ولو ارتفعتَ الى قمم النجاح هو يحبك ، ولو هبطت الى قاع الفشل والهوان هو يحبك . لو سرت في الطريق السوي المستقيم يحبك ، ولو تعرجت بك السُبُل والتوى الطريق ، يحبك . محبة الآب للإبن ثابتة ، ومحبة الإبن لك لا تتغير مهما تغيرت َ أنت وتغيرت الاشياء حولك . وكما أحب الآب الإبن محبة ً مطلقة لا حدود لها ولا أسوار ولا شروط ولا معايير ومقاييس ، هكذا يُحبك المسيح بلا حدود .


----------



## fauzi (26 نوفمبر 2011)

486 - هرب أَلِيمَالِكُ  من المجاعة مع زوجته  نُعْمِي وتغرب في ارض مُوآبَ ، وبعد سنوات مات . وكبر ولداه وتزوجا من بنات مُوآبَ ، وبعد عشر سنوات مات الولدان وبقيت نُعْمِي وحدها . وبعد ان افتقد الله شعبه وانتهت سنوات الجوع ، أرادت نُعْمِي الرجوع الى ارض يهوذا ، وفي طريق العودة وهي تسير مع كنتيها عُرْفَةُ و رَاعُوثُ ، نصحتهما بالعودة الى اهلهما . الحت عليهما فلا مستقبل لهما معها ، ووسط الدموع والبكاء لانت عُرْفَةُ وعادت ، أما رَاعُوثُ فتمسكت بنُعْمِي وقالت : "  لاَ تُلِحِّي عَلَيَّ أَنْ أَتْرُكَكِ وَأَرْجعَ عَنْكِ ، لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا ذَهَبْتِ أَذْهَبُ وَحَيْثُمَا بِتِّ أَبِيتُ. شَعْبُكِ شَعْبِي وَإِلهُكِ إِلهِي . حَيْثُمَا مُتِّ أَمُوتُ " ( راعوث 1 : 16 ، 17 ) . محبة ٌ قويةٌ وولاء ٌ جميل ٌ ووفاء ٌ نادر . هكذا تبعت راعوث نُعْمِي وعاشت معها . وخرجت راعوث تسعى  لما تحتاجه هي ونُعْمِي من طعام تسد به جوعهما وقادها الله الى حقل بُوعَز لتلتقط وتجمع حنطة ً وراء الحصادين ، ورآها بوعز . سمع قصتها واُعجب بولائها لحماتها واتباعها اياها واختيارها البقاء معها ، ودعاها ان تأكل مع الفتيات والحصادين وقت الأكل ، فأكلت وشبعت وفضل عنها ، وأخذت من الحنطة ومن الأكل وحملت الى نعمي . وبارك الله راعوث وتزوجت بوعز ، وذهبت الى بيته وسكنت قصره وانجبت له ابنا ً هو عوبيد أبو  يَسَّى أبي داود . تركت أرض مُوآب ودخلت ارض يهوذا . قبلت ان يكون شعب نعمي شعبها والهُها الهَهَا . اخلصت وأحبت وتبعت وانتمت ثم ذهبت الى حقل بوعز وعملت وجمعت وحصدت . وانت وقد تركت مملكة العالم ودخلت ملكوت الله . قبلت المسيح ونصبته ربا ً وسيدا ً . أخلصت له وتبعته وذهبت الى الحقول المبيضة للحصاد وتقدمت الى العمل والخدمة . وتتقدم الساعات وتتوسط الشمس السماء ، وتشعر بالتعب والارهاق والحر . وكما دعا بوعز راعوث لتستريح وتأكل ، يدعوك الرب أن تأتي الى الظل وتستريح وتأكل ، وتجفف عرقك وتجلس تلتقط انفاسك وتتناول الطعام وتشبع ويفضل عنك . في وسط الحقل تحت الظل بجانب الحصادين ، تتناول من يد السيد طعام الرضا والشركة والبركة . الرضا انك تعمل في كرم الرب ، تعمل في حصاد الله ، الحقل حقله والحصاد حصاده . والشركة مع الحصادين والشركة مع الرب . ايدينا كلنا في صحفة واحدة تتناول منها طعاما ً واحدا ً . والبركة طعام ٌ وفير لم تتعب في العزق والحرث ، لم تعاني من البذر والري  بل تعمل في الحصاد . تناول الطعام ، اشبع واشكر ، امتلئ وارتوي فالهك سخي ٌ كريم .


----------



## fauzi (27 نوفمبر 2011)

487 - قليلون جدا ً من المعلمين والمفكرين والقادة يعيشون ما يعلّمون به ، ويعملون بما يقولون . لم يأتي المسيح ليرينا الطريق الى الخلاص بل ليخلصنا . لم يأتي لينادي بالصليب ، بل ليحمل الصليب . وهم ملتفون حول مائدة العشاء ، وهو عالم انه هذا هو آخر عشاء له مع تلاميذه  "  قَامَ عَنِ الْعَشَاءِ ، وَخَلَعَ ثِيَابَهُ ، وَأَخَذَ مِنْشَفَةً وَاتَّزَرَ بِهَا ،  ثُمَّ صَبَّ مَاءً فِي مِغْسَل ، وَابْتَدَأَ يَغْسِلُ أَرْجُلَ التَّلاَمِيذِ وَيَمْسَحُهَا بِالْمِنْشَفَةِ الَّتِي كَانَ مُتَّزِرًا بِهَا. " ( يوحنا 13 : 4 ، 5 ) غسل ارجلهم ثم أخذ ثيابه وعاد يتكأ على المائدة ثم قال " أَتَفْهَمُونَ مَا قَدْ صَنَعْتُ بِكُمْ ؟ أَنْتُمْ تَدْعُونَنِي مُعَلِّمًا وَسَيِّدًا ، وَحَسَنًا تَقُولُونَ ، لأَنِّي أَنَا كَذلِكَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُ وَأَنَا السَّيِّدُ وَالْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ أَرْجُلَكُمْ ، فَأَنْتُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ بَعْضُكُمْ أَرْجُلَ بَعْضٍ ، لأَنِّي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ مِثَالاً، حَتَّى كَمَا صَنَعْتُ أَنَا بِكُمْ تَصْنَعُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا. " كان مثالا ً كما كان معلما ً . علّم عن الطريق ، وكان هو الطريق . علّم عن الحق وكان هو الحق . علّم عن الحياة وكان هو الحياة . علّم َ عن القداسة وكان هو القداسة . كان مثالا ً . وضع لنا مثالا ً ، كما صنع بنا نصنع نحن ايضا ً . أمامنا جميعا ً المثال والقدوة الواجبة الاتباع . ويقول بولس الرسول لنا : " أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ ، أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضًا الْكَنِيسَةَ " ( أفسس 5 : 25 ) . وضع الرسول أمامنا وصية ومقياسا ً ، محبة من الرجل لزوجته بقدر محبة المسيح للكنيسة . ننظر الى المسيح ونقلد محبته لكنيسته  . الكنيسة لها مكانة خاصة في قلب المسيح وفكره . والزوجة يجب ان تكون لها مكانة خاصة في قلب الرجل وفكره ، بنفس الطريقة ونفس القدر . رفع المسيح عينيه الى السماء وصلى  لأجل الكنيسة وقال : " لَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْعَالَمِ ، بَلْ مِنْ أَجْلِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي ............... لَيْسُوا مِنَ الْعَالَم ِ، كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا لَسْتُ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ ، لَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ أَنْ تَأْخُذَهُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ بَلْ أَنْ تَحْفَظَهُمْ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ." ( يوحنا 17 : 9 ، 14 ، 15 ) . الكنيسة هي المختارة من الله ، اكليل مجد المسيح ، مركز محبته وكل اهتمامه ورعايته وتفكيره . والزوجة هي المختارة من الله ، اكليل مجد الرجل ، مركز محبته وكل اهتمامه ورعايته وتفكيره . أحب المسيح الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه ُ لأجلها . جاء من السماء وتألم وصُلب وقام لأجلها . والرجل ليحب زوجته على نفس منوال محبة المسيح للكنيسة ، ليسلّم نفسه لأجلها ويضحّي لها بكل شيء . ومحبة المسيح للكنيسة حب ٌ قائم دائم لا يتغير ولا يتبدل . لا يهتز ولا ينقص ولا يُنقض . محبة الرجل لزوجته حبٌ ً لا بد أن يكون دائما ً قائما ً لا يتغير بالظروف والصعوبات والضعف والفقر . محبة الرجل لزوجته على مثال محبة المسيح للكنيسة .


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2011)

488 - يفخر الانسان ويتباهى بما حققه من تقدم وما أدركه من حضارة ٍ وفهم ٍ وعلم . ينظر الى ما وصل اليه العلم حتى أصبح يسبح في الفضاء ويطأ بقدمه سطح القمر . نفذ نظره ُ الى الكثيرٍ من الاسرار ، وطالت يده حتى كشفت المستور والخفي . يده ُ قويت وقوته عَظُمت حتى اصبح قادرا ً أن يقاوم الطبيعة ويصد هجماتها ، لكن الله يواجه أيوب بقوله : " أَيْنَ كُنْتَ حِينَ أَسَّسْتُ الأَرْضَ ؟ أَخْبِرْ إِنْ كَانَ عِنْدَكَ فَهْمٌ . مَنْ وَضَعَ قِيَاسَهَا ؟ لأَنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ ! أَوْ مَنْ مَدَّ عَلَيْهَا مِطْمَارًا ؟ ............. هَلْ فِي أَيَّامِكَ أَمَرْتَ الصُّبْحَ ؟ هَلْ عَرَّفْتَ الْفَجْرَ مَوْضِعَهُ .............. أَيْنَ الطَّرِيقُ إِلَى حَيْثُ يَسْكُنُ النُّورُ ؟ وَالظُّلْمَةُ أَيْنَ مَقَامُهَا ،  .................................. هَلْ لِلْمَطَرِ أَبٌ ؟ وَمَنْ وَلَدَ مَآجِلَ الطَّلِّ ؟....................... هَلْ تَرْبِطُ أَنْتَ عُقْدَ الثُّرَيَّا ، أَوْ تَفُكُّ رُبُطَ الْجَبَّارِ؟...... أَتُرْسِلُ الْبُرُوقَ فَتَذْهَبَ ........... مَنْ يُحْصِي الْغُيُومَ " ( ايوب 38 ) . مهما وصل علم الانسان ، مهما علا فهمه ، مهما تعالت قوته ، ما هو الا تراب الارض . الرائد الذي طار في الفضاء ، الذي دار حول الارض والكواكب ، الذي اخترق الجاذبية ، الذي ارتفع الى ابعد ما ارتفع اليه انسان ، مات ممزقا ً في طائرة شراعية كلُعب الاطفال . الانسان الذي دفع الصواريخ لتصعد الى الفضاء وتدور حول الأجرام السماوية ، لا يستطيع مهما حاول ان يزيد على قامته ذراعا ً واحدة ولا شبرا ً واحدا ً ولا سنتمترا ً . قد يصل الى النجوم لكن هل يستطيع ان يزحزحها من اماكنها ؟ هل يستطيع ان يحركها ؟ قد يطأ سطح القمر لكن هل يستطيع ان يطفئ نوره ؟ أو يوقف دورانه وحركته ؟ قد يكشف اسرار الكون لكن هل يقدر بكل علمه وقوته ان يمنع شعاع الشمس من الوصول الينا ؟ قد يصعد الى السماء او يهبط الى قاع المحيط ، لكن هل يقوى على الفصول فيغير تتابعها ؟ يقول داود النبي : " إِذَا أَرَى سَمَاوَاتِكَ عَمَلَ أَصَابِعِكَ ، الْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ الَّتِي كَوَّنْتَهَا ، فَمَنْ هُوَ الإِنْسَانُ حَتَّى تَذكُرَهُ ؟ وَابْنُ آدَمَ حَتَّى تَفْتَقِدَهُ ؟ " ( مزمور  8 : 3 ، 4 ) . مهما تعظّم ، مهما تجبّر ، مهما علا وتشامخ وارتفع هو " بُخَارٌ، يَظْهَرُ قَلِيلاً ثُمَّ يَضْمَحِلُّ " ( يعقوب 4 : 14 ) . الله اعظم في قوته وقدرته ، الله اسمى في فهمه وحكمته ، الله اكبر في نعمته ورحمته . ونحن نتمتع بعمق محبته وعظمة لطفه واتساع مغفرته وشمول خلاصه . حين يغطينا دمه ، حين تحتوينا رحمته ، حين يشملنا فدائه ، حين تصبغنا صبغته . لا يقدر انسان  ، اي انسان مهما ارتفع الى اعلى  السماوات ان يحرمنا من محبة الله . لا يستطيع شيطان ٌ أو سلطان ٌٌ شرير ٌ مهما تجبّر أن يمنع عنا ميراثنا في ملكوته . لا تخشى العالم ولا كل قوى العالم . لا تهتم بهجمات الشرير وجنوده وزبانيته .


----------



## fauzi (29 نوفمبر 2011)

489 - " وَنَحْنُ قَدْ عَرَفْنَا وَصَدَّقْنَا الْمَحَبَّةَ الَّتِي للهِ فِينَا. اَللهُ مَحَبَّةٌ ، وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ ، يَثْبُتْ فِي اللهِ وَاللهُ فِيهِ. ........ نَحْنُ نُحِبُّهُ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا أَوَّلاً " ( 1 يوحنا 4 : 16 ، 19 ) محبتنا صدى لمحبة الله . الله أحبنا أولا ً ، أحبنا قبل تأسيس العالم ، أحبنا منذ الأزل . الله أحبك قبل أن تتكون ، الله أحبك قبل أن تكون ، محبة الله قبل الزمن . ومنذ أحبك وهو يحبك ، لم تتوقف محبته ، لم تضعف ولم تهزُل ، هي ، هي ، كما هي . الله محبة لذلك محبته ُ خالدة ٌ خلوده ، أبدية ٌ أبديته ، باقية ٌ بقائه ، غير متغيرة كثباته . الله محبة ومحبته تحتوينا ، تحاصرنا ، تغطينا ، تحمينا ، تحفظنا ، تحيط بنا ، تعرفنا . محبة الله تعرف جُلُوسِي وَقِيَامِي .  محبة الله فَهِمْتَ فِكْرِي مِنْ بَعِيدٍ . محبة الله  مِنْ خَلْفٍ وَمِنْ قُدَّامٍ حَاصَرْتَنِي .  محبة الله جعلت علي َّ يده . محبة الله فَوْقِي ارْتَفَعَتْ . محبة الله تنير العالم حولي . إِنْ صَعِدْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ محبة الله تلاحقني وتعشعش حولي وتصحبني وترافقني . إن هبطت الى الهاوية محبة الله تلحق بي وتمسك بي وترفعني وتصعد بي الى الله ( مزمور 139 )  . الخطية لا تقلل من محبة الله لي . الله يحبني برغم إثمي . محبته تطهرني من ذنبي .
جلس بطرس حول النار يستدفئ والمسيح يقف يُحاكَم أمام رئيس الكهنة ، واقتربت منه جارية ، تفرست فيه ، قالت : هذا الرجل كان معه . انزعج بطرس وخاف ، انكر واقر انه لا يعرف ذلك الرجل . ثلاث مرات متتالية وبطرس ينكره . ثم صاح الديك وخرج بطرس خارجا ً " وَبَكَى بُكَاءً مُرًّا. " ( متى 26 : 75 ) بكى على خطيته وانكاره . وقام المسيح من الموت وارسل الى بطرس ان يسبقه الى الجليل ليلتقي به ، والتقى به المسيح ، ولم يرى بطرس في عينيه عتابا ً أو حسابا ً ، رأى اهتماما ً ومحبة ، وكلفه بأن يرعى غنمه . ثلاث مرات سأله إن كان يحبه ، وثلاث مرات كلفه برعاية غنمه . 
واحيانا ً تنزل بنا متاعب ومشقات ، وتجارب وصعوبات ، ونقف نواجهها حيارى ، هل يحبنا الله وهو يسمح بالنار تأكلنا ، والمرض يهاجمنا ، والألم يعتصرنا ، والحزن يلفنا ؟ أين محبة الله وسط الظلام ؟ أين محبة الله وسط الألم والدموع والبكاء والأنين ؟ قد نشك في محبته ونحن مطحونون بالتجارب ، لكننا لا نشك في وجوده أبدا ً . الله موجود ٌ حي قائم معنا ، فإن كان معنا فكيف لا يكون يحبنا ؟  محبة الله من ذات الله .


----------



## fauzi (30 نوفمبر 2011)

490 - عجيبة ٌ محبة الله ، فهمها فوق ادراك البشر ، لا يقدر العقل ان يستوعبها . محبة الله خارقة ٌ سامية ، مرتفعة ٌ عالية ، علت فوق النجوم والافلاك . صَدَق قول الشاعر : 
لَـوْ كان ََ حِبْراً كُلُّ يَــمّ
وورقــــاً كـــلُّ الفَلَـكْ
وَكُــــلُّ عشبة ٍ قَلَــــمْ
والكُلُّ  في النَسخ ِ اشْتَرَكْ
مــا كَتَبُــوا مــا وَصَفٌوا
مَحَبَّـــــةَ الحَبيـــــبْ
فَاضَتْ سَمَتْ  فَاقَتْ طَمَتْ
مِقْدَارُهَــــا عَجِيــــبْ
واسعة ٌ منبسطة  أعرض من الانسانية ، عميقة ٌ غائرة أعمق من المحيطات ، طويلة ٌ ممتدة لا بداية لها ، أزلية ، ولا نهاية لها ابدية . هي الله نفسه ، الله المحبة ، لكنها تصل اليك أينما كنت . إن صعدت الى أعلى الجبال تلحق بك وتتابعك وتغطيك  مهما ابتعدت . إن نزلت الى قاع الوديان نزلت اليك . نقف امامها عاجزين عن احتواء ابعادها ، لا تصل انظارنا الى طولها وعرضها . لا يمكننا ان نقيس بعقولنا خطوطها . لاتستطيع حواسنا أن تعاير اتساعها ، الا بالمسيح وفي المسيح " لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ." ( يوحنا 3 : 16 )  به وحده فقط . وكما يقول بولس الرسول : " لِيَحِلَّ الْمَسِيحُ بِالإِيمَانِ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ ، وَأَنْتُمْ مُتَأَصِّلُونَ وَمُتَأَسِّسُونَ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ ، حَتَّى تَسْتَطِيعُوا أَنْ تُدْرِكُوا مَعَ جَمِيعِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ ، مَا هُوَ الْعَرْضُ وَالطُّولُ وَالْعُمْقُ وَالْعُلْوُ ، وَتَعْرِفُوا مَحَبَّةَ الْمَسِيحِ الْفَائِقَةَ الْمَعْرِفَةِ ، لِكَيْ تَمْتَلِئُوا إِلَى كُلِّ مِلْءِ اللهِ . " ( افسس 3 : 17 – 19 ) . قد لا تستطيع أن تقيس محبة الله لكنك قطعا ً تستطيع الحصول عليها والتمتع بها . حين تحتويك محبة الله . حين تغوص في اعماقها . حين تحيا كل اتساعها . حين تتسلق ارتفاعها . حين تجري وتركض وتمرح في طولها وفي عرضها . حينئذ ِ فقط تعرفها . حينئذ ٍ فقط تُدركها ، تفهمها بالاختبار لا بالادراك . أصح طريق ٍ يقودك  لفهم محبة الله هو أن تعلنها وتظهرها للعالم حولك . قد تعجز حواسك وعقلك  عن الفهم ، لكنك ستعرفها حين تقدمها للآخرين " إِنْ كَانَ اللهُ قَدْ أَحَبَّنَا هكَذَا ، يَنْبَغِي لَنَا أَيْضًا أَنْ يُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا. اَللهُ لَمْ يَنْظُرْهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ . إِنْ أَحَبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا ، فَاللهُ يَثْبُتُ فِينَا ، وَمَحَبَّتُهُ قَدْ تَكَمَّلَتْ فِينَا . بِهذَا نَعْرِفُ أَنَّنَا نَثْبُتُ فِيهِ وَهُوَ فِينَا : أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَعْطَانَا مِنْ رُوحِهِ.............  مَنْ لاَ يُحِبُّ أَخَاهُ الَّذِي أَبْصَرَهُ ، كَيْفَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُحِبَّ اللهَ الَّذِي لَمْ يُبْصِرْهُ ؟ " ( 1 يوحنا 4 : 11 – 13 ، 20   ) . إن أردت معرفة وفهم محبة الله ، تمتع بها ، اختبرها . إن اردت ان تحياها وتعيش فيها ، قدمها ، مارسها مع اخوتك ، فمن يحب الله يحب اخاه ايضا ً .


----------



## fauzi (2 ديسمبر 2011)

491 - أحب الله العالم ، أحبه حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد ، احبه محبة ً تفجرت بذلا ً ، محبة الله ليست ساكنة ، محبة الله ليست خاملة ، محبة الله ليست هادئة . كثيرون يحبون في صمت ، وكثيرون يحبون في سكون ، كثيرون محبتهم سلبية . محبة الله عالية الصوت صارخة ، محبة الله شديدة الحركة متفجرة . احب الله فخلق العالم ، محبة الله خلقت العالم ، وكان العالم حسنا ً جدا ً . ثم لوثت الخطية العالم ، شوهت ومسخت وأفسدت ، جعلته سيئا ً جدا ً ، ولم تضعف محبة الله للعالم ، لم تخمد جذوتها ، لم تتراجع وتنسحب أمام وجه العالم القبيح . تحركت ، تمخضت ، بذلت الابن الوحيد ، قدمت الابن  فداء ً ورجاء ً للعالم . تجسد الحب ، ارتدى جسدا ً عالميا ً ، نزل من السماء واصبح انسانا ً . فتح طريقا ً بعيدا ً عن الهلاك ، أعد صكا ً للبراءة من الحكم ، دفع الفدية بالكامل . ولحقت محبة الله بكل انسان ، كل انسان باختلاف جنسه  ولونه ِ وعرقه ِ وهويته ِ لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن بالابن الوحيد المبذول بل تكون له الحياة الابدية . لم يعد الموت سيفا ً مسلطا ً على الاعناق . لم يعد الهلاك مصيرا ً محتوما ً . أصبحت الحياة الابدية في متناول اليد ، اصبحت الخليقة الجديدة حقيقة ً وحلا ً . المحبة الابدية التي لنا من الله الابدي وهبتنا في المسيح الحياة الابدية . الحياة الابدية التي لا نهاية لها ، حياة ً لا تغرب لها شمس ولا يتوقف لها زمن . الحياة الابدية ليست حياة ً مستقبلة بل حياة  حاضرة تبدأ الآن  من هنا وتدوم وتستمر في المسيح يسوع لكل من يؤمن به ما دام المسيح يحيا فينا ، يحيا فينا بحياته " فَأَحْيَا لاَ أَنَا ، بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ يَحْيَا فِيَّ " ( غلاطية 2 : 20 ) يحيا فينا بابديته . محبة الله تطرد منا كل فساد وتوفر لنا طبيعة ً جديدة  مقدسة ً الهية . محبة الله تصيّرنا شركاء  الطبيعة الالهية بعيدين عن الفساد الذي في العالم . محبة الله مخلّصة ، تخلّصنا من كل خطايانا وتطهرنا من كل إثم ٍ وشر . محبة الله مغيرة ، تغيّر المؤمن من الصورة القديمة الى صورة ابن الله . محبة الله مبررة تُطلق ايدينا وتُكسر قيودنا وتحررنا من كل حكم ٍ ودين ٍ علينا . محبة الله مطهرة ، تجعلنا نحيا حياة الطهارة والقداسة بالخليقة الجديدة . محبة الله متاحة ٌ لك . محبة الله انسكبت لاجلك ولأجل العالم . محبة الله تحفظك بعيدا عن حياة العالم . محبة الله توفر لك في المسيح الحياة الابدية .


----------



## fauzi (2 ديسمبر 2011)

492 - عين الرب سبعين تلميذا ً " وَأَرْسَلَهُمُ اثْنَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ أَمَامَ وَجْهِهِ " الى المدن التي كان ذاهبا ً اليها . وذهب السبعون ." الْحَصَادَ كَثِيرٌ، وَلكِنَّ الْفَعَلَةَ قَلِيلُونَ " ( لوقا 10 : 2 ) . ذهبوا جميعا ً الى الحصاد ، طرقوا الابواب ، دخلوا البيوت ، تحدثوا الى الناس ، اعلنوا مجيء المسيح . ذهبوا الى المرضى وشفوهم ، والمحتاجين وسدوا احتياجاتهم . نشروا الخير . نادوا وقالوا للجميع : قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله . وبعد فترة رجعوا ، رجعوا بفرح وقالوا للمسيح : " يَا رَبُّ ، حَتَّى الشَّيَاطِينُ تَخْضَعُ لَنَا بِاسْمِكَ " ( لوقا 10 : 17 ) أتموا المهمة ، قاموا بالعمل ، أعلنوا الانجيل ، ارشدوا الناس الى طريق الخلاص . وقال المسيح لهم : " أَنَّ أَسْمَاءَكُمْ كُتِبَتْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ . وَفِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ تَهَلَّلَ يَسُوعُ بِالرُّوحِ " ( لوقا 10 : 20 ، 21 ) تهلل يسوع بالروح . المسيح لم  يكن دائما ً متهللا ً حين كان على الارض . لم يطلق صوته للضحك كثيرا ً . كان وجهه يحمل علامات حزن ، كانت عيناه تعكسان الألم ، كانت قسماته جادة . كان " رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحَزَنِ " ( اشعياء 53 : 3 )  ذلك لانه " أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا ، وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا " . كل احزاننا وكل اوجاعنا . خطايا البشر جميعا ً كانت قابعة  فوق كتفيه . آثام الخليقة كلها كانت على رأسه . والخطية تولّد الحزن ، الاثم يكدّر النفس . الشر يطرد من القلب كل فرح . وهذه الخطايا الكثيرة جدا ً ، الثقيلة جدا ً ، المظلمة ، المرة ، السوداء ، جعلته ُ حزينا ً . لكنه بعد أن عاد اليه السبعون من مهمتهم ، فرح المسيح وتهلل بالروح . فرح المسيح وتهلل لأن كلمة الخلاص قد وصلت الى قلوب الناس . فالله " يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ ، وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ ." ( 1 تيموثاوس 2 : 4 )  هذا يفرح قلب المسيح . وفرح المسيح وتهلل بالروح لأن تلاميذه ُ المخلصون حملوا الرسالة وتمموا المهمة . فالله أقامهم شهودا ً للحق وهاهم يشهدون بالحق . اقامهم فعلة ً وهاهم حصادون . " مَا أَجْمَلَ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ قَدَمَيِ الْمُبَشِّرِ ، الْمُخْبِرِ بِالسَّلاَمِ ، الْمُبَشِّرِ بِالْخَيْرِ ، الْمُخْبِرِ بِالْخَلاَصِ " ( اشعياء 52 : 7 )  . داخل اعماق قلب المسيح فرح ٌ وتهليل برغم  الكآبة والحزن الناتج عن خطية البشر . في داخله خير ، نزعة الخير في داخل القلب تُفجّر الفرح . بداخله قداسة وبر ينتج الفرح . برغم ان المسيح كان يرى رفض خاصته له ، برغم هجوم الكهنة والكتبة والفريسيين ، برغم معرفته بأن احد الملتفين حوله خائن ، واقرب تلاميذه سينكره . برغم المحاكمات الظالمة القادمة ، برغم الجلد واللطم والبصق ، برغم الصليب والموت . برغم ذلك كله كان داخل قلب المسيح فرح وبهجة لأنه كان يعلم أن بعد القبر قيامة ، لأنه كان يتمم قلب الله وينفذ مشيئته للخلاص والفداء لأنه كان يحمل محبة الله للعالم .


----------



## fauzi (3 ديسمبر 2011)

493 - تقدم المسيح صاعدا ً الى اورشليم وبالقرب من بَيْتِ فَاجِي وَبَيْتِ عَنْيَا عند جبل الزيتون ، أرسل وأحضر جحشا ً وركبه وسار الطريق نحو اورشليم ، وبدأ التلاميذ يفرشون الثياب أمامه . فرشوا ثيابهم في الطريق أمامه ، فتجمع الناس حوله وبدأوا يفرشون الثياب وسعف النخل . وارتفعت الاصوات ترحب به وتهلل وتغني ، كل الذين كانوا حوله رفعوا اصواتهم مسبحين ، قالوا  : " مُبَارَكٌ الْمَلِكُ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ  سَلاَمٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَجْدٌ فِي الأَعَالِي " ( لوقا 19 : 28 ) . " أُوصَنَّا! مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ " ( مرقس 11 : 9 ) . وانزعج الفريسيون وقالوا له : ما هذا الذي يقولون " يَا مُعَلِّمُ ، انْتَهِرْ تَلاَمِيذَكَ " . نظر اليهم المسيح وقال لهم : " أَقُولُ لَكُمْ : إِنَّهُ إِنْ سَكَتَ هؤُلاَءِ فَالْحِجَارَةُ تَصْرُخُ " ( لوقا 19 : 40 ) وهل تصرخ الحجارة ؟ الحجارة لا تصرخ ، لكنه هو ، هو يستطيع ان يجعل الحجارة تصرخ . لقد جعل الابكم الذي تحجر لسانه في فمه يتكلم  ، والحجارة البكماء يجعلها تصرخ . لو توقف الناس عن الصراخ  والهتاف وتمجيد الله والترحيب بالمسيح والتهليل له ، لصرخت الحجارة ، لارتفعت من الحجارة اصوات الهتاف والتمجيد والتسبيح . الحجارة لو صرخت ونطقت لارتفعت اصواتها بالتسبيح . الحجر الذي رقد عليه اسحق ذبيحة ، هذا الحجر لو نطق لسبّح برحمة الله وقدرته وقد أُمِرَ ابراهيم ان يرفع يده عن الغلام . الحجر الذي أسند يعقوب رأسه عليه ونام ، لو نطق هذا الحجر وتكلم لسبّح الرب ، سبّح الرب للسلم المنصوبة بين السماء والارض والملائكة صاعدة نازلة عليه . الحجر الذي وضع ايليا الذبيحة عليه واغرقها بالماء وصلى يطلب نارا ً من السماء ، لو تكلم هذا الحجر لأعلن بصوت ٍ عالٍ آيات التسبيح لله القادر الذي ارسل ناره واكلت الذبيحة . والحجر الذي كان في البستان وتساقطت عليه قطرات عرق الفادي كالدم . الحجر الذي كان في الجلجثة وقد شهد محبة الله المصلوبة تصرخ طالبة ً الغفران للقتلة . والحجر الذي ارتعب حين تحرك المسيح داخل القبر وقام فابتعد مدحرجا ً عن الباب . كل هذه الاحجار وغيرها لو نطقت لسبحت الله ومجدته واعلنت ملكوته . المسيح حجر الزاوية الذي رفضه البناؤون جعلنا أحجارا ً حية في هيكله . اختارنا من صُلب الجبل الخشن وقطعنا منه ، وأخذنا وسوانا واعدنا لنصلُح للبناء ، ووضعنا في هيكله ، هيكل الله الحي ، في الاساس أو الجدار أو الواجهة ، أينما يشاء . جعلنا جزءا ً من بنائه مرصوفين مع باقي القديسين نكوّن هيكل الله . وانت حجر في بناء الله تشهد وتصرخ وتُعلن وتسبّح وتتحدث عن المسيح . ما اعظم الحجارة الناطقة التي تشهد بمحبة الله وغفرانه وتُعلن مجد الله .


----------



## fauzi (5 ديسمبر 2011)

494 - ونحن نحيا حياتنا اليومية ، ونحن نسلك في طرق الحياة ، ونحن نعبر الزمن ، تقابلنا احداث ٌ تأخذ اهتمامنا وتجذب قلوبنا وافكارنا وتشغلنا وتلهينا ، فننسى ان نتغذى على محبة الله ، نغفل ان نرتوي من ينابع حب الله . نرى الحجر تحت اقدامنا جبلا ً يصعب تخطيه ، والحفرة في طريقنا هوة ً مفتوحة ً لابتلاعنا . حين نهمل الحياة في محبة الله تُصبح الحياة مستحيلة . حين نبتعد عن محبة الله تثقل بنا الحياة . تضيق نفوسنا ، يهاجمنا القلق ، ينفذ صبرنا بسرعة ، نضج ونشكو ونتذمر . ويأتي الينا صوت الله يدعونا لأن نتأمل محبته ونرتمي في احضانه بين ذراعيه . ونتحرك ببطء ٍ وبملل فالصبر قد نفذ والنفس قد صُدّت والوهن قد حل . عاش يوحنا الحبيب سنوات ٍ في منفاه في جزيرة بطمس . عاش وحيدا ً ، عاش متروكا ً بلا صديق ٍ حوله ، عاش بعيدا ً عن الكنيسة وعن الاحباء . وفي لوعة ٍ وألم يكتب : " أَنَا يُوحَنَّا أَخُوكُمْ " ( رؤيا 1 : 9 ) ما زلت انا يوحنا وما زلت هنا . وفي معاناة يؤكد لهم في كتابه : أنا " َشَرِيكُكُمْ فِي الضِّيقَةِ " شريك آلامكم . والالم حين يكون شركة ً مع الآخرين تخف حدته ، والاثقال تخف بكثرة الأيدي .  " شَرِيكُكُمْ فِي الضِّيقَةِ وَفِي مَلَكُوتِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ وَصَبْرِهِ " اخترق الألم سُحُب الوحدة ، ملكوت المسيح العتيد وصبره الجميل استرد شعوره بمحبة الله ، استعاد قوته . عندما تظهر محبة الله في حياتنا تفزع الهموم وتنقشع الغيوم وتهرب . مهما كانت الضيقة ، مهما كان الاضطهاد ، مهما كانت المقاومات ، هناك محبة الله وصبر المسيح . محبة الله وصبر المسيح الطريق الى السماء . يكتب بولس الرسول ويدعو : " وَالرَّبُّ يَهْدِي قُلُوبَكُمْ إِلَى مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ ، وَإِلَى صَبْرِ الْمَسِيحِ " ( 2 تسالونيكي 3 : 5 ) ماذا في السماء أعظم وأمجد واروع من محبة الله وصبر المسيح ؟ محبة الله : حين تضغط علينا الشدائد وتدوسنا التجارب ، هناك محبة الله تملأ القلوب بالفرحة ، تملأ العيون بالبهجة ، تملأ النفوس بالنور والرجاء . صبر المسيح : حين تضغط علينا الشدائد وتدوسنا التجارب ، هناك صبر المسيح ، يقوي النفوس ويعضّد الايدي ويعين الضعفات ويرفع القلوب . كم من مرة رأى المسيح الشك في عيون تلاميذه ، كم رأى الرفض من خاصته ؟ كم من مرة هاجمه اعدائه ، وسخر منه رؤساء الشعب ، وقاومه الكهنة والفريسيون ؟ وصمد المسيح وصبر .
 حين تواجه الصد والرفض حول قلبك الى محبة  الله وصبر المسيح . حين يتكاتف عليك الاعداء ويهاجمك الاشرار حول قلبك الى  محبة الله وصبر المسيح .


----------



## fauzi (6 ديسمبر 2011)

495 - يا ويل من يسقط بعد ارتفاع ، كما يقولون : اذا سقطت البقرة كثرت السكاكين . ما أن يهوي شخص كان في ملء السمع والبصر حتى يتسابق الناس ليذبحوه . ما أن يترك حاكم ٌ أو رئيس ٌ أو مدير ٌ كرسيّه ، حتى ترتفع الاصوات تحاربه . ما يكاد النجم العالي يهبط الى الأرض ، حتى تمتد الايدي تمزق وتنهش وتفتك به . هكذا العالم ، هكذا طبيعة البشر ، هكذا يفترس الانسان أخاه ُ الانسان . لا يسعى أحد لجمع شتاته وترميم حطامه واعادة بناء وشفاء نفسه المحطمة . لكن الله في محبته السامية يعمل على اقامة الساقط ومساعدة المرتد واستعادته . محبة الله تمتد نحو الانسان لتقيمه من عثرته ، محبة ٌ تجبر كسوره ، تسوّي وقفته . هوى بطرس التلميذ الشجاع المقدام وانكر سيده أمام الجواري والخدم . هوى في نظر زملائه التلاميذ ، هوى في نظر الناس ، هوى في نظر نفسه . لم يتركه المسيح ملقى ً حطاما ً مبعثرا ً ، مجروحا ً ، مهانا ً ، مرفوضا ً ، تتكاثر حوله اللعنات . لم يعتبره مثل يهوذا الذي خانه . كان يعلم ما بقلب بطرس من حب ٍ مخلص ٍ له ، فمد يده اليه ، اظهر اهتمامه به . لم تتغير معاملاته له  بالعكس ، زاد منها . قدّمه الى الامام ، رفعه امام اخوته ، رفعه امام نفسه ، كلفه بمهمة ٍ كبيرة ، إئتمنه على غنمه ، اوكل اليه رعاية رعية الله ، أعاد اليه نشاطه وثقته بنفسه .
كم من مرة ٍ تسقط منا تحفة ٌ ثمينة تتحطم وتتناثر أشلائها . ماذا نفعل ؟ هل نلقي بها الى القمامة ؟ هل نتخلص منها ؟ أم نحاول لصق أجزائها ؟ ما دامت غالية الثمن ، ما دامت عزيزة علينا ، ما دامت محبتنا لها باقية ، فنحن نرممها ونستعيد تكوينها ونجددها ونجبرها ونبنيها من جديد . قد نسقط ، نسقط في خطية أو ننساق لشهوة أو ننحرف عن الطريق . نتكبر ونغتر ونشمخ فنسقط . نغضب ونثور ونحتد ونخطئ . قد نتردى في محبة المال  وننسى الله وننتشي بالنجاح والاعتماد على الثروة . ننساق مع الزحام نحو الشر ، نلوك مرارة ً داخلية ونكره ونحقد ، نأثم ، يهتز ايماننا ، يهاجمنا الشك ، نسقط في اليأس ونتبعثر في الارض ، فيأتي الله بمحبته ليستعيدنا ، ينحني على الحطام ويجمع الاجزاء بصبر ، ويعيد لصقها بحب ، يركز نظره ويعمل باصابعه ، يصب محبته وهو يرممنا . لا تخشى السقوط فالكل يسقط . اصرخ اليه ، يأتي اليك ويستردك . لا تشمت لسقوط الآخرين ، اعمل على اقامتهم من عثراتهم .


----------



## fauzi (7 ديسمبر 2011)

496 - دخلت الخطية جوف آدم وحواء ، جرت في عروقهما وسرت في دمائهما . لم تكن عضو ظاهر في الجسد يمكن التخلص منه بقطعه او بتره . تغلغلت في آدم جسدا ً ونفسا ً وروحا ً ، صبغته بصبغتها السوداء ، تسللت الى روحه واستولت عليها واستعبدتها ، اخترقت كل انسجتها . وتوارثناها ، اصبحت جزءا ً من كيان كل البشر ، عاشت في روح كل انسان ، لكن الله يحب الانسان ويريد ان يطهّر روحه مما حل به من إثم ٍ وشر . ولم يكن الامر سهلا ً هينا ً . كان عليه ان يحرر الروح مما علق بها من ادران . وجاء المسيح وارتدى جسدا ً بشريا ً وعاش حياة الانسان ثم اعتلى الصليب ، ومن فوق الصليب جذبت محبة الله من أرواح البشر جميعا ً كل خطاياهم . قوة محبة الله كانت كمغناطيس عملاق ، سحب خطايا الانسان ماضيا ً وحاضرا ً ومستقبلا ً . انجذبت الخطية ، كل الخطية وحلت بالجسد المصلوب ، ومات المسيح عن الجميع . بذل دمه ، أمات الخطية بالدم المسفوك على الصليب ، تحررت الروح ، روح الانسان . لم يعد يشوب روح الانسان إثم . اعتدلت الروح واستقامت بعمل المسيح الفدائي . كان المسيح يعلّم في احد المجامع في السبت وكانت هناك امرأة " بِهَا رُوحُ ضَعْفٍ ثَمَانِيَ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً ، وَكَانَتْ مُنْحَنِيَةً وَلَمْ تَقْدِرْ أَنْ تَنْتَصِبَ الْبَتَّةَ."  تعاني . كانت منحنية ، وجهها الى الارض دائما ً . لا تستطيع ان ترفع رأسها الى أعلى ، ورآها المسيح . امرأة ٌ مسكينة محنية ، دعاها فاقتربت منه ، لم ترى وجهه ، الضعف كان قد قوّس بدنها . قال لها : " يَا امْرَأَةُ ، إِنَّكِ مَحْلُولَةٌ مِنْ ضَعْفِكِ . وَوَضَعَ عَلَيْهَا يَدَيْهِ ، فَفِي الْحَالِ اسْتَقَامَتْ وَمَجَّدَتِ اللهَ " ( لوقا 13 : 12 ، 13 )  . . رفعت وجهها ورأت السماء ، رأت وجه المسيح يملأ السماء ، فمجدت الله . كانت روح الانسان منكسرة بالخطية ، محنية ً تحت ثِقَل الإثم القديم ، كسر قيود الانسان وحطم سلطان الخطية ، واستقامت الروح . لا سبيل  لتحرير الانسان من سلطان الخطية الا بدم المسيح ومحبة الله . بدم المسيح يستقيم البشر ، يمشون رافعي الرؤوس ، تُرد لهم كرامتهم . بدم المسيح لا نتحرر فقط بل نرتفع ، نعلو ، نسمو ، نحكم الارض معه ، ب " يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الشَّاهِدِ الأَمِينِ ، الْبِكْرِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ ، وَرَئِيسِ مُلُوكِ الأَرْضِ: الَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا ، وَقَدْ غَسَّلَنَا مِنْ خَطَايَانَا بِدَمِهِ ، وَجَعَلَنَا مُلُوكًا وَكَهَنَةً للهِ أَبِيهِ " ( رؤيا 1 : 5 ، 6) . دم المسيح يطهرك . دم المسيح يحررك . محبة المسيح غسّلتك من خطاياك . دم المسيح يرفعك . دم المسيج يمجدك ، يجعلك ضمن ملوك الله وكهنته .


----------



## fauzi (8 ديسمبر 2011)

497 - محبة الله تحررنا ، تكسر القيود القديمة الثقيلة وتطلقنا أحرارا ً . ومحبة الله تحصرنا ، تأسرنا ، تملأ قلوبنا وحياتنا ، فتتلون قلوبنا وحياتنا بها . نصطبغ بها ، ننتمي اليها ، نخضع لسلطانها ، نضع نيرها على اعناقنا " إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ: الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ ، هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيدًا " ( 2 كورنثوس 5 : 17 ) ما كنا مستعبدبن له قد تحررنا منه . لم نعد عبيدا ً للشر ولا الشرير . لم تعد الخطية قادرة ً ومسيطرة علينا ، محبة الله حررتنا وانقذتنا منها . المسيح مات بخطايانا على الصليب ، حمل خطايا الجميع على كتفيه ومات وأماتها وقام . " وَهُوَ مَاتَ لأَجْلِ الْجَمِيعِ كَيْ يَعِيشَ الأَحْيَاءُ فِيمَا بَعْدُ لاَ لأَنْفُسِهِمْ ، بَل ْلِلَّذِي مَاتَ لأَجْلِهِمْ وَقَامَ.  " . فالمسيح المقام هو حبنا وهو حياتنا ، ولائنا له وانتمائنا الآن اليه . لم نعد نعيش في عبودية ابليس . نحن نعيش في ملكوت محبة الله . محبة الله ملكوت . نخضع لله بدافع محبتنا له ، نحيا له بسبب محبتنا له . محبة الله حررتنا ، اصبحنا أحرارا ً في المسيح بموت المسيح وقيامته لاجلنا ، ومحبة الله تحصرنا ، اصبحنا نعيش حرية الحياة في محبة الله ومحبتنا لله . ليس احد منا يعيش لذاته ، ولا أحد يموت لذاته " لأَنَّنَا إِنْ عِشْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَعِيشُ، وَإِنْ مُتْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَمُوتُ. فَإِنْ عِشْنَا وَإِنْ مُتْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَحْنُ " ( رومية 14 : 8 ) . أصبحنا للرب بسبب محبة الله لنا التي تجسدت بالمسيح وحررتنا من الخطية . واصبح الرب لنا ، هو كل حياتنا . حياتنا له ، وموتنا له . للرب نحن . يحصرنا في نطاق طاعة الله والخضوع له  . حبٌ  قوي ، حي يضعنا في دائرة الله . مهما احاطت بنا اغراءات العالم ، تدعونا ، تجذبنا ، تُبهر انظارنا ، تُغرينا . لم تقدر أن تُبعدنا عن محبة الله ولم تُبعد محبة الله عنا ، لا تقدر . ومهما تراكمت علينا تجارب العالم واحزانه وآلامه ، مهما ثقلت الأيادي علينا لم تقدر أن تبعدنا عن محبة الله ولم تبعد محبة الله عنا ، لا تقدر . " فَإِنِّي مُتَيَقِّنٌ أَنَّهُ لاَ مَوْتَ وَلاَ حَيَاةَ، وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةَ وَلاَ رُؤَسَاءَ وَلاَ قُوَّاتِ، وَلاَ أُمُورَ حَاضِرَةً وَلاَ مُسْتَقْبَلَةً ، وَلاَ عُلْوَ وَلاَ عُمْقَ، وَلاَ خَلِيقَةَ أُخْرَى ، تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَفْصِلَنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا. " ( رومية 8 : 38 ، 39 ) . محبة الله حررتك . انت الآن تعيش حرا ً طليقا لا سلطان عليك ، الا محبتك لله ، تخضع له بالحب . الحب الذي يملأ قلبك بالحرية . الحب الحر في المسيح .


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2011)

_شكرا جداا
 موضوع جميل
 الرب يباركك_​


----------



## fauzi (9 ديسمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> _شكرا جداا
> موضوع جميل
> الرب يباركك_​


شكراااا النهيسى
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (10 ديسمبر 2011)

498 - اقترب بطرس من المسيح وسأله : " «يَا رَبُّ ، كَمْ مَرَّةً يُخْطِئُ إِلَيَّ أَخِي وَأَنَا أَغْفِرُ لَهُ ؟ هَلْ إِلَى سَبْعِ مَرَّاتٍ ؟ " ( متى 18 : 21 ) . كان بطرس قد تأثر من كلام المسيح عن محبة القريب وواجب الانسان نحو اخيه ، وكان يعلم ان اقصى ما يعلّم به المعلمون هو ان يغفر الاخ لأخيه حتى اربع مرات ، واراد ان يزيد على ذلك ، وقاده تفكيره الى أن يزيد غفرانه حتى  سبع مرات . وقال له المسيح : " لاَ أَقُولُ لَكَ إِلَى سَبْعِ مَرَّاتٍ ، بَلْ إِلَى سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ. " لم يخطر على بال بطرس هذا العدد الكبير ، كيف يعد سبعين مرة سبع مرات ؟ لم يكن المسيح يريده أن يعد على اصابعه عدد مرات غفرانه لاخيه ، أراده أن يحب ، والذي يحب لا يعد ، الذي يحب لا يحصي عدد مرات عطائه أو غفرانه . واراد المسيح ان يقرّب الأمر الى ذهن بطرس والى اذهان تلاميذه ، قال : " إِنْسَانًا مَلِكًا أَرَادَ أَنْ يُحَاسِبَ عَبِيدَهُ . فَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ فِي الْمُحَاسَبَةِ قُدِّمَ إِلَيْهِ وَاحِدٌ مَدْيُونٌ بِعَشْرَةِ آلاَفِ وَزْنَةٍ ( تساوي ملايين الدنانير ) وَإِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ مَا يُوفِي أَمَرَ سَيِّدُهُ أَنْ يُبَاعَ هُوَ وَامْرَأَتُهُ وَأَوْلاَدُهُ وَكُلُّ مَا لَهُ ، وَيُوفَي الدَّيْنُ. فَخَرَّ الْعَبْدُ وَسَجَدَ لَهُ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ ، تَمَهَّلْ عَلَيَّ فَأُوفِيَكَ الْجَمِيعَ . فَتَحَنَّنَ سَيِّدُ ذلِكَ الْعَبْدِ وَأَطْلَقَهُ ، وَتَرَكَ لَهُ الدَّيْنَ . وَلَمَّا خَرَجَ ذلِكَ الْعَبْدُ وَجَدَ وَاحِدًا مِنَ الْعَبِيدِ رُفَقَائِهِ ، كَانَ مَدْيُونًا لَهُ بِمِئَةِ دِينَارٍ، فَأَمْسَكَهُ وَأَخَذَ بِعُنُقِهِ قَائِلاً: أَوْفِني مَا لِي عَلَيْكَ.فَخَرَّ الْعَبْدُ رَفِيقُهُ عَلَى قَدَمَيْهِ وَطَلَبَ إِلَيْهِ قَائِلاً: تَمَهَّلْ عَلَيَّ فَأُوفِيَكَ الْجَمِيعَ . فَلَمْ يُرِدْ بَلْ مَضَى وَأَلْقَاهُ فِي سِجْنٍ حَتَّى يُوفِيَ الدَّيْنَ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْعَبِيدُ رُفَقَاؤُهُ مَا كَانَ، حَزِنُوا جِدًّا. وَأَتَوْا وَقَصُّوا عَلَى سَيِّدِهِمْ كُلَّ مَا جَرَى . فَدَعَاهُ حِينَئِذٍ سَيِّدُهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الشِّرِّيرُ، كُلُّ ذلِكَ الدَّيْنِ تَرَكْتُهُ لَكَ لأَنَّكَ طَلَبْتَ إِلَيَّ.أَفَمَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيْضًا تَرْحَمُ الْعَبْدَ رَفِيقَكَ كَمَا رَحِمْتُكَ أَنَا ؟. وَغَضِبَ سَيِّدُهُ وَسَلَّمَهُ إِلَى الْمُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى يُوفِيَ كُلَّ مَا كَانَ لَهُ عَلَيْهِ." ( متى 18 ) هكذا يكون لكل من لا يغفر لأخيه . أوصانا المسيح أن نغفر للمذنبين الينا . علمنا ان نصلي كل يوم ونقول " وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا كَمَا نَغْفِرُ نَحْنُ أَيْضًا لِلْمُذْنِبِينَ إِلَيْنَا. " ( متى 6 : 12 ) الذين يغفرون يُغفر لهم . وقال : " فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ غَفَرْتُمْ لِلنَّاسِ زَلاَتِهِمْ ، يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَيْضًا أَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ." كيف يغفر لي الله إن كنت ُ لا أغفر لأخي ؟ عدم مغفرتي يقيّد غفرانه . كيف يسدد الله لي الملايين وأنا لا أترك لأخي الديون الصغيرة ؟ هل أساء اليك أحد حين وجه اليك قولا ً قاسيا ً أو كلمة ً جارحة ؟ كم تحمّل المسيح عنك ولأجلك ، اللعنات والاستهزاء والضرب والبصق ؟ هل خانك أحد ؟ هل خلف وعده لك ؟ هل اساء اليك بسلوكه ؟ وأنت ألم تخن الله وتخلف وعدك له ؟ ألم تسئ اليه بسلوكك ؟ الله في محبته غفر لك ، القى بذنوبك في اعماق أعماق بحر النسيان . وأنت ألا تحب أخاك كما أوصاك الله ؟ ألا تنسى وتغفر اسائته لك ؟ كما غفر لك  اغفر له ، كما سامحك سامحه ، كما أحبك احببه ، والمحبة تغفر .


----------



## fauzi (11 ديسمبر 2011)

499 - رأى المسيح يعلّم الناس انكار الذات ومحبة القريب وغفران الزلات ، فاقترب منه وعرض عليه مشكلته . كان هناك ميراث ٌ بينه وبين أخيه . أراد أن يتدخل المسيح بينهما قاضيا ً وحكما ً . قال له : " قُلْ لأَخِي أَنْ يُقَاسِمَنِي الْمِيرَاثَ " ( لوقا 12 : 13 ) . نظر المسيح اليه ، اخترقت نظراته قلبه ، كشفت داخله وعرف ما به فقال : " انْظُرُوا وَتَحَفَّظُوا مِنَ الطَّمَعِ ، فَإِنَّهُ مَتَى كَانَ لأَحَدٍ كَثِيرٌ فَلَيْسَتْ حَيَاتُهُ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِ "  الطمع يقتل محبتك لاخيك ، الطمع يدفعك لان تسعى للحصول على القسم الاكبر . الطمع يوجد صراعا ً . الطمع جشع . الطمع ظالم ٌ ، قاس ٍ . الطمع لص ٌ يسرق الحقوق . حين تطمع في أخيك تسعى لأن تأخذ أكثر من حقك وتحرمه من حقه . الطمع تركيز ٌ على النفس . الطمع محبة ٌ للذات . الطمع يحمل في طياته غيرة ً وصراعا ً . لو لم يكن قلب ذلك الرجل مملوء ً بالطمع لما لجأ الى المسيح يحتكم اليه في قسمة الميراث . لو كان قلبه عامرا ً بالمحبة الاخوية لعرف كيف يقتسم الميراث مع أخيه دون وسيط . كان فكّر في العطاء قبل الأخذ . كان يقدّم لا يُحجم . كان يمد اليد لا يقبض اليد . محبة المال تنتج الطمع . محبة المال تدفع الى الصراع والكراهية ومحبة الذات . حذرنا المسيح من محبة المال . المال سيد ٌ قاس ٍ أناني . " مَحَبَّةَ الْمَالِ أَصْلٌ لِكُلِّ الشُّرُورِ " ( 1 تيموثاوس 6 : 10 ) . يتصور البعض إن في المال أمانا ً ، يتصورون أن الحصول عليه واكتنازه ضمان ، لكن المسيح بادر الرجل والمستمعين بقوله : " مَتَى كَانَ لأَحَدٍ كَثِيرٌ فَلَيْسَتْ حَيَاتُهُ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِ " ( لوقا 12 : 15 )  مال الدنيا كله لا يستطيع ان يضيف الى حياة من يحصل عليه يوما ً واحدا ً . لم يحيا الانسان بسبب مال ٍ كثير ٍ يقتنيه ولن يموت  انسان بسبب عدم وجود مال لديه . وضرب المسيح لذلك مثالا ً :  غني اخصبت كورته ، زادت ثمارها وجاء الحصاد وفيرا ، هدم الاسوار ووسع المخازن وجمع الغلات والخيرات ، واستراح لما جمع واطمأن ، هلل للسنوات الكثيرة التي امامه ، ينعم بما جمع ويفرح بالمأكل والمشرب والمال الوفير . وجائت الساعة ، حلت ساعته . في ليلة اطمئنانه ناداه المنادي يطلب نفسه ( لوقا 12 ). مهما امتلئت ايدينا من خيرات يأتي وقت ٌ ترتخي الايدي ، تنفتح الاصابع وينفلت ما بينها ويسقط وتذهب اليد منبسطة فارغة تقبض الهواء . ايها الغني لا تفرح وتتكالب على الثروة ، المال يطير كالدخان . ايها الفقير لا تبتئس وترثي لحالك ، التذمر لا يُجدي .


----------



## fauzi (12 ديسمبر 2011)

500 - كان شعب الله يسير في الصحراء ، أقدامه المتعبة كانت تُهيل الرمال . جروا اطفالهم ورائهم ، ساروا واللون الاصفر يملأ عيونهم بشحوبه . لسعتهم حرارة الشمس ، احرقت اجسادهم ، جف ّ جوفهم وتشقق  . هدم الجوع أمعائهم ، ومزق العطش داخلهم . تألموا وعانوا وصرخوا : أين الله في هذا التيه ؟ " هَلْ يَقْدِرُ اللهُ أَنْ يُرَتِّبَ مَائِدَةً فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ ؟ ......... هَلْ يَقْدِرُ أَيْضًا أَنْ يُعْطِيَ خُبْزًا ، أَوْ يُهَيِّئَ لَحْمًا لِشَعْبِهِ ؟ " ( مزمور 78 : 19 ، 20 ) هل يقدر الله ، هل يستطيع ؟ " فَأَمَرَ السَّحَابَ مِنْ فَوْقُ ، وَفَتَحَ مَصَارِيعَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَأَمْطَرَ عَلَيْهِمْ مَنًّا لِلأَكْلِ ، وَبُرَّ السَّمَاءِ أَعْطَاهُمْ . أَكَلَ الإِنْسَانُ خُبْزَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ . أَرْسَلَ عَلَيْهِمْ زَادًا لِلشِّبَعِ ....... فَأَكَلُوا وَشَبِعُوا جِدًّ "  . استطاع الله ان يخرج من الصخرة ماء ً لهم : " هُوَذَا ضَرَبَ الصَّخْرَةَ فَجَرَتِ الْمِيَاهُ وَفَاضَتِ الأَوْدِيَةُ."  ، وأن يُمطر عليهم طعاما ُ من السماء . ورغم ذلك وعلى مدى 40 سنة ، شكَوا وتذمروا وتسائلوا : هل يستطيع الله ؟ وافواههم مملوءة بالطعام ،  وايديهم واقدامهم  تخوض الماء في الصحراء ، يشكْون . نظروا الى سكان الأرض ، رأوهم في شكهم جبابرة ورأو انفسهم كالجراد ، حين نظروا الى انفسهم وجدوا انفسهم جرادا ً حقيرا ً ( عدد 13 : 33 ) وهكذا رآهم الآخرون . لو رفعوا اعينهم الى فوق لوجدوا الله يُعلن انهم خاصته ، ورثته واولاده . الروح يشهد اننا أولاد الله : " اَلرُّوحُ نَفْسُهُ أَيْضًا يَشْهَدُ لأَرْوَاحِنَا أَنَّنَا أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ.  " ( رومية 8 : 16 ) ، وإن كنا أولاد الله فنحن ورثة الله ، وارثون مع المسيح : " فَإِنْ كُنَّا أَوْلاَدًا فَإِنَّنَا وَرَثَةٌ أَيْضًا ، وَرَثَةُ اللهِ وَوَارِثُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. " ، وأولاد الله ليسوا جرادا ً ، أولاد الله جبابرة ، أقوى من كل الجبابرة . وحين نرى انفسنا أولادا ً لله . حين نثق ونؤمن ونعتمد عليه ، لا نخشى الجوع وسط الصحراء ، لا نخاف العطش في البرية الجافة . الايمان يفتح عيوننا فنعرف ونتأكد ونقر : أن الله قادر ، الله يستطيع . لا يصعب على الله شيء ، كل شيء ٍ مستطاع لديه ، وكل شيء ٍ مستطاع لنا . الله يستطيع ، الله يقدر ، الله يهب ويُعطي ، الله يحمي ويحفظ . يد الله قوية .
حين تتكاتف قوى الشر وتتحالف وتندفع نحوك ، تهاجمك وتعتدي عليك ، لا تشك بوجود الله بجوارك ، لا ترتعب وترتجف وتتسائل : هل يقدر الله ؟ حين تنزل عليك تجربة ، حين يصرعك مرض ، حين يحيط بك ظلم ُ وغدر ، لا تُغمض عينيك خوفا ً وفزعا ً ويأسا ً . افتح عينيك لترى الله يقدر . الله لا يتركك ، لن يتركك . انظر خلفك وتذكر اعماله معك . الله لا يتغير ، لن يتغير ، هو ، هو ، أمسا ً واليوم والى الأبد . الله يقدر ، نعم يقدر . الله يرى ، نعم  يرى . الله معك ، دائما ً معك .


----------



## fauzi (13 ديسمبر 2011)

501 - بعض الناس يعيشون الحياة حزانى ، بائسين . يلفهم حزن ٌ ويغطيهم بؤس ، يجرّون أقدامهم على الطريق منكّسي الرؤوس ، منكسري القلوب ، تعساء . حين يرفعون انظارهم يرون السماء ملبدة ً بالغيوم تُخفي نور الشمس . اذا أصاغوا السمع المريض تصوروا تغريد الطيور بكاء ً وعويلا ً . اعصابهم متوترة ، عضلاتهم مشدودة  ، عيونهم دامعة ، ارواحهم حزينة . يجدون في كل شيء ٍ سببا ً  للأكتئاب ، يصرخون كل الوقت بالتذمر والشكوى . ينفثون دخانا ً أسود من أجوافهم يملأ الجو ظلاما ً وسوادا ً واكتئابا ً . اذا حل بهم شر صرخوا وولولوا ، واذا حل بهم خير لا يحسون به . اذا هبت عليهم ريح ضجوا واشتكوا ، واذا مرت بهم نسمة تشائموا . بعكس هؤلاء هناك من يسيرون في الحياة هاشين ، فرحين ، حولهم سعادة وبهجة . يقفزون في سيرهم ، يرقصون . اصوات اقدامهم موسيقى ، اقوال افواههم غناء . وجوههم تشع بشاشة وملامحهم تعكس السعادة ، عيونهم تُطلق نظرات ٍ  نيرة . بسمات شفاههم تبعث أضواء ٌ مبهرة ، مبهجة ترطّب القلوب وتُسعد النفوس . الفرح يملأ النفس قوة ، قوة ً تواجه مشاكل الحياة وتطردها وتغلبها . الفرح يخلق جوا ً مريحا ً رطبا ً يفيض حولك فتشع محبة ً وسلاما ً . الذي يواجه الحياة بقلب ٍ متشائم ٍ حزين ، تبتلعه دوامات الحياة السوداء . والذي يخترق الحياة بقلب ٍ متفائل ، مبتهج ، يمتطي قمم الحياة وينجح . الله مصدر الفرح . الله يريدنا دائما ً أن نفرح . يقول الرب : " 	افْرَحُوا كُلَّ حِينٍ. " ( 1 تسالونيكي 5 : 16 )  حين يحل روحه القدوس في القلب يُنتج ويثمر محبة وفرحا ً وسلاما ً وراحة . الطبل والزمر لن يجلب الفرح ، الملذات والشهوات لم تحقق السعادة " فَرَحًا أَفْرَحُ بِالرَّبِّ. تَبْتَهِجُ نَفْسِي بِإِلهِي ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَلْبَسَنِي ثِيَابَ الْخَلاَصِ . كَسَانِي رِدَاءَ الْبِرِّ " ( اشعياء 614 : 10 )  وينمو الفرح ويكبر بالشكر ، الشكر كل حين يأتي بفرح  ٍ كل حين ، الشكر وقود الفرح . حين تواجه تجربة قاسية ، اشكر ، يتحول حزنها الى فرح ونصرة وغلبة . اذا حل بساحتك حزن ، اشكر ، يخف الحزن ويذوي ويختفي ويهرب . حين ينزل بك مرض ، اشكر ، يتقوى الجسم ويصح . الشكر يخلق قوة . اذا هاجمك عدو غاضب ، اشكر وارفع سلاحك بوجه مبتسم ، تغلب . داخلك يلون خارجك ، الحزن والشكوى يجعلان حياتك مرة . الله داخلك يُسعد خارجك . الفرح والشكر يجعلان حياتك ترنيمة .


----------



## fauzi (14 ديسمبر 2011)

502 - أوصانا الله أن نحب بعضنا بعضا َ ، والمحبة ليست كلاما ً ولسانا ً فقط . لا يكفي أن نعلن محبتنا بالقول والالفاظ المنمقة الجميلة العاطفية الرقيقة . لا بد أن تترجم المحبة عملا ً بجوار القول . لا بد أن تمتد أيدينا مع نبض قلوبنا . يقول يوحنا الرسول : " وَأَمَّا مَنْ كَانَ لَهُ مَعِيشَةُ الْعَالَمِ ، وَنَظَرَ أَخَاهُ مُحْتَاجًا ، وَأَغْلَقَ أَحْشَاءَهُ عَنْهُ ، فَكَيْفَ تَثْبُتُ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ فِيهِ ؟ ( 1 يوحنا 3 : 17 ) هل يملأ الحب جوفه ؟ ، هل يسد الحب وحده جوعه ؟ همس المسيح الى بطرس وسأله : " يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا ، أَتُحِبُّنِي أَكْثَرَ مِنْ هؤُلاَءِ ؟ " وبسرعة ٍ انطلق حب بطرس للمسيح ، بسرعة قال : " نَعَمْ يَا رَبُّ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ " وقال له المسيح : " ارْعَ خِرَافِي " ( يوحنا 21 : 15 )  ثلاث مرات يسأل ، وثلاث مرات يكلفه برعاية غنمه . المحبة ُ عرجاء إن لم تتحرك وتعمل وتُعطي وتخدم . المحبة العاملة قوية ٌ ، عفية . قال بولس الرسول : " اِحْمِلُوا بَعْضُكُمْ أَثْقَالَ بَعْضٍ ، وَهكَذَا تَمِّمُوا نَامُوسَ الْمَسِيحِ ." ( غلاطية 6 : 2 ) المحبة تتقدم الى الأخ وتنحني وتحمل الحمل على الكتف ، تحمل الأثقال . المسيح نادى وقال : " تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ . " ( متى 11 : 28 ) محبة المسيح كانت متحركة وعملية ، كان يجول بين الناس يعلّم ويشفي ويُعين . إذا وجدت أخا ً يعاني من احتياج ، محبتك له تدفعك لأن تسدد إحتياجه . إذا سمعت بكاء أخ ٍ وشكواه ، محبتك له تربت على كتفه وتعزيه  وترفع ألمه . المحب تتحرك أحشائه ليرفع معاناة المحبوب . المحب تسرع يده لتقديم العون للمحبوب . المحبة تجعلنا نقف في صف من نحبهم ، نواجه معهم هجمات التجارب وطعناتها . المحبة تدفعنا لأن نمد أيدينا لنسند الضعيف ونشجع المحبط ونرفع الساقط . حين يلازم أخٌ فراشه بسبب مرض ، يحتاج الى محب ٍ يخفف عنه آلام المرض . حين يفقد أحدهم عزيزا ً لديه ، يكون في أشد الاحتياج الى محب ٍ يشاركه أحزانه . الصديق يظهر وقت الاحتياج . والمحب يتقدم بالعون عند التجارب . المحبة تُترجم : "  فَرَحًا مَعَ الْفَرِحِينَ وَبُكَاءً مَعَ الْبَاكِينَ." ( رومية 12 : 15 ) المحبة تخطو وتتقدم وتبادر . أعمال المحبة تقوي الضعيف ، وتعزي الحزين ، وتشد ازر المهزوم . أحب الله الانسان حتى بذل ، ونحن علينا عندما نحب أن نحول حبنا بذلا ً . اجعل قلبك ينبض حبا ً ويدك تمتد عطاء ً . وللمحبة فضل لذلك سوف تجد  حولك من يحب  ويعطي .


----------



## fauzi (15 ديسمبر 2011)

503 - عندما بدأ يسوع المسيح ارساليته على الارض ، ابتدأ يجمع التلاميذ حوله . اختارهم من عند بحر الجليل وناداهم ليتبعوه ، وتركوا قواربهم وشباكهم وساروا خلفه . وتجمع حوله إثنا عشر رجلا ً سمعوا دعوته وجاؤوا ليصبحوا صيادي ناس خلفه . زاد الملتفون حوله ، سمعوا تعاليمه ورأوا أعماله وعاينوا معجزاته . أرادوا أن يتبعوه ويكونوا ضمن تلاميذه ، فوضع المسيح شروطا ً لتلمذته . وبينما هم يتزاحمون بكثرة حوله وهم يقتربون منه ليكونوا في رفقته وصحبته ، قال لهم : " إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَيَّ وَلاَ يُبْغِضُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَامْرَأَتَهُ وَأَوْلاَدَهُ وَإِخْوَتَهُ وَأَخَوَاتِهِ ، حَتَّى نَفْسَهُ أَيْضًا ، فَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذًا. وَمَنْ لاَ يَحْمِلُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَأْتِي وَرَائِي فَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذًا......... كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ لاَ يَتْرُكُ جَمِيعَ أَمْوَالِهِ ، لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذًا. " ( لوقا 14 : 26 ، 27 ، 33  ) شروط ٌ صعبة ، وتضحيات ٌ كبيرة ، واختيار ٌ صعب ، وقرار ٌ كبير أن تكون للمسيح تلميذا ً . كم من مرة ٍ جائه من يظن  نفسه قادرا ً أن يتبع المسيح فيصدم ويفهم ويُحجم . بينما هم سائرون في الطريق ، جائه من يقول  يا سيد "  أَتْبَعُكَ أَيْنَمَا تَمْضِي " . نظر اليه المسيح وقال : " لِلثَّعَالِب أَوْجِرَةٌ وَلِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ أَوْكَارٌ، وَأَمَّا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَيْنَ يُسْنِدُ رَأْسَهُ " ( متى 8 : 20 ) ليس في اتباع المسيح راحة ، وليس له مكان اقامة . وقال لآخر : " اتْبَعْنِي " فوجئ الرجل وتردد ، قال : "  ائْذَنْ لِي أَنْ أَمْضِيَ أَوَّلاً وَأَدْفِنَ أَبِي " ( لوقا 9 : 59 ) راعى المسيح تردده فقال له : " دَعِ الْمَوْتَى يَدْفِنُونَ مَوْتَاهُمْ ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَاذْهَبْ وَنَادِ بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ." " وَقَالَ آخَرُ أَيْضًا: أَتْبَعُكَ يَا سَيِّدُ، وَلكِنِ ائْذَنْ لِي أَوَّلاً أَنْ أُوَدِّعَ الَّذِينَ فِي بَيْتِي. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ :  لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَضَعُ يَدَهُ عَلَى الْمِحْرَاثِ وَيَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ يَصْلُحُ لِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ " اتّباع المسيح مكلّف ، ليس نزهة أو لهوا ً ، أو ارتخاء عزيمة ، أو نعومة يد . السير خلف المسيح أولوية ، لم ينادي بالبغضة ، هو لا يريدك أن تبغض أحدا ً ، لكنه يريدك أن تحسب النفقة جيدا ً ( لوقا 14 : 28 )  . اتّباع المسيح أول الاهتمامات ، بجواره لا منافسة . محبته واتّباعه يتقدمان كل شيء وكل شخص وكل ارتباط . اتّباع المسيح حمل الصليب ، الصليب خشن ٌ ، قاس ٍ ، ثقيل ٌ ، طريقه ُ وعر . العثرات الرخوة تنوء تحت ثقله ، الأيدي الناعمة تُجرح وتنزف دما ً . الصليب ليس حملا ً فقط ، بل هو طريق ٌ للألم والمعاناة والاستشهاد . التلمذة للمسيح تنازل ٌ عن كل الحقوق . احسب النفقة والتكلفة جيدا ً لتتبعه وتسير خلفه.


----------



## fauzi (16 ديسمبر 2011)

504 - اجتمع الشعب وسط المدينة والتفوا حول عزرا الكاتب وهو يقرأ لهم سفر الشريعة . في سكون ٍ وخشوع شخصوا بعيونهم واشرأبوا باعناقهم واستمعوا لكلمات الرب . دخلت الكلمات اسماعهم واهتزت لها قلوبهم ، ورفعوا أيديهم " وَخَرُّوا وَسَجَدُوا لِلرَّبِّ " . قال لهم نحميا وعزرا : " هذَا الْيَوْمُ مُقَدَّسٌ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ ، لاَ تَنُوحُوا وَلاَ تَبْكُوا " ( نحميا 8 : 9 )  لا تحزنوا لأن فرح الرب هو قوتكم . كل انسان يسعى ليسعد ويفرح ، وفرح الشعب وسعد بشريعة الرب التي قُرأت عليهم بواسطة نحميا وعزرا . فرح الشعب لأنه قد سمع وفهم أقوال الله . كلمات الكتاب المقدس تفرّح القلب ، وحين تدخل الى القلب والعقل ، حين نلهج فيها ، تتفجر فينا ينابيع السعادة والفرح . يا رب "  كَمْ أَحْبَبْتُ شَرِيعَتَكَ  الْيَوْمَ كُلَّهُ هِيَ لَهَجِي " ( مزمور 119 : 97 ) " أَتَلَذَّذُ بِوَصَايَاكَ الَّتِي أَحْبَبْتُ " . فرح الشعب لانه شارك كلمات الرب مع الذين لم يسمعو بها ويعرفوها من قبل . قال نحميا للشعب : " اذْهَبُوا كُلُوا السَّمِينَ ، وَاشْرَبُوا الْحُلْوَ، وَابْعَثُوا أَنْصِبَةً لِمَنْ لَمْ يُعَدَّ لَهُ " ما أروع حمل أخبار الله السارة الى الذين  يعيشون في ظلام الجهل بها  ، ما أروعه . يقول داود النبي : " وَأَتَكَلَّمُ بِشَهَادَاتِكَ قُدَّامَ مُلُوكٍ وَلاَ أَخْزَى " ( مزمور 119 : 46 ) ما اجمله . ويقول المسيح : " إِنْ حَفِظْتُمْ وَصَايَايَ تَثْبُتُونَ فِي مَحَبَّتِي ، كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا قَدْ حَفِظْتُ وَصَايَا أَبِي وَأَثْبُتُ فِي مَحَبَّتِهِ. كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهذَا لِكَيْ يَثْبُتَ فَرَحِي فِيكُمْ وَيُكْمَلَ فَرَحُكُمْ . " ( يوحنا 15 : 10 ، 11 )  يكمل فرحنا . وفرح الشعب لانه اطاع كلمة الله ونفذ شريعته وحفظ وصاياه . ما ان سمعوا كلام الله ، ما أن كشف الله لهم  عن عن شريعته ووصاياه حتى اسرعوا بالطاعة ، لم يؤجلوا ، لم يترددوا ، نفذوا كلام الله . بعد أن أكمل المسيح عظته على الجبل ، نظر الى الجماهير المأخوذة بما سمعت .  سمعوا وفرحوا ، أدركوا معنى الكلمات ، وفهموا قصد الله ، سمعوا وعرفوا . وماذا بعد ؟ هل تضيع الكلمات بعد ذلك في الهواء ؟ هل تذرّى بفعل الرياح ، أم تثبت في القلب وتأسر العقل وتحرّك الارادة وتشكّل السلوك ؟. قال المسيح : " كُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ أَقْوَالِي هذِهِ وَيَعْمَلُ بِهَا ، أُشَبِّهُهُ بِرَجُل عَاقِل ، بَنَى بَيْتَهُ عَلَى الصَّخْرِ . فَنَزَلَ الْمَطَرُ، وَجَاءَتِ الأَنْهَارُ، وَهَبَّتِ الرِّيَاحُ ، وَوَقَعَتْ عَلَى ذلِكَ الْبَيْتِ فَلَمْ يَسْقُطْ ،  لأَنَّهُ كَانَ مُؤَسَّسًا عَلَى الصَّخْرِ. وَكُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ أَقْوَالِي هذِهِ وَلاَ يَعْمَلُ بِهَا ، يُشَبَّهُ بِرَجُل جَاهِل ، بَنَى بَيْتَهُ عَلَى الرَّمْلِ .فَنَزَلَ الْمَطَرُ، وَجَاءَتِ الأَنْهَارُ، وَهَبَّتِ الرِّيَاحُ ، وَصَدَمَتْ ذلِكَ الْبَيْتَ فَسَقَطَ ، وَكَانَ سُقُوطُهُ عَظِيمًا " ( متى 7 : 24  - 27 ) أنت تقرأ كلام الله وتفرح ، ليزيد فرحك ويفيض ، قدّمه الى غيرك ليسمع ويفرح .


----------



## fauzi (17 ديسمبر 2011)

505 - خلق الله الانسان وبدأ معه علاقة ً خاصة تختلف عن علاقته بباقي الخلق . ميز الله الانسان عن باقي المخلوقات ، وخصه باعلان ذاته له وكشف ارادته نحوه . حين وضعه في الجنة عقد معه اتفاقا ً أن يأكل من كل شجر الجنة عدا شجرة ٍ واحدة . أطلق يده في كل ما  بالجنة وحذره من مد يده الى شجرة معرفة الخير والشر التي حرّمها عليه . وعده ُ بكل الخير ، وهبه كل ما خلقه ُ وجعله لخدمته ، أما هذه الشجرة فلا يمسها . قال : " لاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا ، لأَنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتًا تَمُوتُ  " ( تكوين 2 : 17 ) تعهد آدم بذلك لله ، لكنه كسر العهد وخان الاتفاق وعصى أمر الله وحل به عقاب نقض العهد . وبعد السقوط استمر الله في علاقة خاصة بالانسان ، خصه باهتمامه وعهوده . مع ابراهيم جعل الله عهدا ً بينهُ وبينه . وعده بأن يكثّره تكثيرا ً جدا ً . قال له " هوَذَا عَهْدِي مَعَكَ ، وَتَكُونُ أَبًا لِجُمْهُورٍ مِنَ الأُمَمِ " ( تكوين 17 : 4 ) وحفظ الله عهده ، وهبه اسحق ابنا ً في شيخوخته وجعله امة ً عظيمة ً جدا ً واسكنه أرض موعده . من الجانب الآخر يبرم الانسان عهدا ً مع الله فيحيا له مكرّسا ً حياته لخدمته . هكذا كان يفعل الانبياء والكهنة في القديم والقادة الذين يصطفيهم الله . حفظ ابراهيم ونسله عهدهم مع الله ، وكان الختان علامة ً لذلك العهد .  وجاء المسيح ، جاء المسيح تحقيقا ً لخطة الله لخلاص الانسان ، وتحقق فيه وعد الله  . وعندما نقبل المسيح ربا ً ومخلّصا ً ، ونعلنه سيدا ً على حياتنا ، نبرم معه عهدا ً . نتعهد بأن نحمل اسمه ونتبعه ، نسير ورائه ونعبده ، نحيا ونموت له . وفي تنفيذنا عهدنا ذلك ، نسير حياتنا لنرضيه ، ونسلك في الطريق الذي يحدده . لا نسمح لأي تدخل خارجي أن يفصلنا عن تمسكنا بالعهد ويرخي ايدينا عنه ، فنعمل كل ما نعمل " كَمَا لِلرَّبِّ لَيْسَ لِلنَّاسِ " ( كولوسي 3 : 23 ) لا يؤثر انسان على اتباعنا طريقه . وكما حفظ الرب عهده مع شعبه والتزم به وانقذهم من اعدائهم ، التزم الشعب ووضعوا ميثاق . قالوا  " وَالآنَ  يَا إِلهَنَا ، الإِلهَ الْعَظِيمَ الْجَبَّارَ الْمَخُوفَ ، حَافِظَ الْعَهْدِ وَالرَّحْمَةِ ............ نَحْنُ نَقْطَعُ مِيثَاقًا وَنَكْتُبُهُ. وَرُؤَسَاؤُنَا وَلاَوِيُّونَا وَكَهَنَتُنَا يَخْتِمُونَ "  ( نحميا 9 : 32 – 38 ) حفظ الله عهده معك ، جاء انسانا ً وحمل خطاياك ومات عنك على الصليب ، رفع عنك حكم الموت ، قدم نفسه ذبيحة ً عنك ، سدد الثمن بدمه المسفوك عنك . وانت وقد قبلت فدائه وقد دخلت في عهد حياة معه ، قطعت معه ميثاقا ً ، والسماء شاهدة ً على ذلك الميثاق .


----------



## fauzi (18 ديسمبر 2011)

506 - ترك المسيح عرشه في السماء ونزل الينا وعاش وعانى دنيانا وحياتنا . سار طريق الشوك والالم كله ، وواجه الرفض والاضطهاد والخيانة والانكار . واعتلى خشبة الصليب ، ثُقبت يداه وتمزق جسده ومات موت العار وهزم الموت . ثقب قبره ، انطلق غالبا ً الهاوية وارتفع عائدا ً الى السماء ، وهو يجلس الآن على عرشه يسمع صلواتنا ويستجيب لطلباتنا وابتهالاتنا . ترك الروح القدس ليسكن فينا ويلهج داخلنا ويشكّل صلواتنا ويشفع فيها . الروح القدس هو الطريق الموصّل بين الأرض والسماء الذي يكشف لنا فكر الله . الصلاة تخرج من قلوبنا وتعتلي أجنحة الايمان وتعلو صاعدة ً الى السماء الى عرش الله ، تبدأ في قلب الله وتحل بالروح في قلوبنا وتتصاعد بشفاعة الروح الذي يئن فينا بأناته . وهكذا تنشأ الصلاة في السماء ثم تصل الى السماء ، الروح القدس يعين ضعفاتنا " لأَنَّنَا لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ مَا نُصَلِّي لأَجْلِهِ كَمَا يَنْبَغِي . وَلكِنَّ الرُّوحَ نَفْسَهُ يَشْفَعُ فِينَا بِأَنَّاتٍ لاَ يُنْطَقُ بِهَا." ( رومية 8 : 26 ) الصلاة شركة وعلاقة بالله . الصلاة موجات روحية تصعد الى عرش الله . حين نصلي ، نتصل بالله ، نتواجد في حضرته ، نحيا في رفقته ، نقيم في صحبته . ندخل الى محضر الله مصلّين لا لنطلب أو لنسأل أو لنأخذ بل لنكون معه . التواجد في حضرة الله هدف صلاتنا . التمتع بالاقامة في حضنه بين يديه . ونأتي اليه مصلين متمسكين بوعوده " اِسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا ........ لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ يَأْخُذُ " ( متى 7 : 7 ، 8 )  نمد أيدينا الفارغة ليملأها ويغترف من بركاته ويصبها في أكفنا ، يسدد احتياجنا . ونطلب وجهه ، نطلب التطلع اليه . وحين نطلبه نجده حاضرا ً معنا . حين نبحث عن صديق ، نجده الصديق ، حين نبحث عن معين ، نجده المعين . ونقرع بابه فيفتح لنا وندخل ونتعشى معه ونقضي الوقت معه . بعد صلب المسيح تشتت التلاميذ وهربوا ، وبعد قيامته خافوا واختبأوا .  وفي مكانهم رفعوا وجوههم وصلوا  فتزعزع المكان الذي كانوا مجتمعين  فيه ، وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس ، وكانوا يتكلمون بكلام الله بمجاهرة . حين تجد العالم يقف ضدك ، صلي . حين تجد الحياة مفروشة بالورود ، صلي . عندما يملأ الفراغ  قلبك صلي ، عندما ترى الزحام يحيط بك صلي . في الحزن والصراع  اذهب الى جثسيماني وجاهد في الصلاة مع المسيح . في اعماق الظلام والليل والسجن ارفع صوتك بالصلاة والتسبيح . اجعل حياتك صلاة في كل حين ، في كل وقت ، في كل ظرف ، صلي ، صلي ، صلي .


----------



## fauzi (19 ديسمبر 2011)

507 - تمر بحياتنا ظروف ٌ سعيدة وايام هنية واوقات راحة فرحة . وتحل بحياتنا احداث صعبة وكوارث مؤلمة ولحظات تعاسة حزينة . نقبل الطيب بسعادة ٍ وفرح ، نرضى به  ونعتبره مكافئة صلاح ٍ فينا نستحقها . ونواجه الرديء برفض ٍ  وثورة ، بتذمر ٍ وتمرد ، بدهشة ، فنحن لا نستحق ذلك . نتلفت حولنا لنلقي اللوم على الغير ونوجه الاتهام ونعلل اسباب المتاعب بعلل ٍ مختلفة ، ضغوط العمل وثقل الواجبات ، غياب المكافأة وحلول العقاب من رئيس ظالم . المشاكل الاقتصادية وضيق ذات اليد وندرة الموارد بسبب سياسات حكومية . انحراف الابناء وسوء تصرفاتهم وافعالهم . انحراف المجتمع وسوء نظامه . حتى المرض والمشاكل الصحية والوعكات جلبتها التكنولوجيا الحديثة بتلوثاتها . سوء الأحوال الجوية ، البرد والحر ، الفيضان والعواصف من ثقب الأوزون . نتذمر ونشكو ونصرخ بالرفض للاسباب التي تجعل حياتنا صعبة . ننظر من وسط معاناتنا لمن حولنا ، نعاتبهم ونتهمهم ونتطاول عليهم وندينهم . تُصبح الحياة كراهية ً وحقدا ً ، صراعا ً وحربا ً وتزداد تعاسة ً وقسوة . واحيانا ً نتمادى في اتهاماتنا ونتطاول ونلوم الله نفسه عن ما يحل بنا . تتزايد شكوانا ونغرق في الشك في الله فيخبو ايماننا ويضعف . يعذرنا الناس أحيانا ً ويجدون تبريرا ً  وعلة ً لعصياننا ورفضنا : مظلوم رئيسه يضطهده ، مهضوم ٌ القونين تنهشه ، مطحون ٌ الحياة تعتصره . فيخرج من داخلنا دخان ٌ وغبار ٌ اسود . دخان وغبار تمرد ٍ وعصيان وثورة . الظروف السعيدة تأتي الينا جميعا ً والاحداث السيئة تحل بنا بلا استثناء . الكل ، كل واحد ، كل انسان يواجهها ، لا مفر منها لمن يعيش حياتنا . لا تهم الاسباب ، الاسباب متباينة ، متعددة ، العبرة في كيفية التعامل معها ، هل نرفضها ونعترض عليها ونهاجم من نتصوره سببا ً فيها بحق ٍ أو بباطل ؟ هل ننفث غلنا فيهم ؟ هل ننشب أظافرنا في رقابهم ، نجرح ونمزق ونفترس ؟ أم نقبلها بصبر ٍ واحتمال ، نرفع وجوهنا الى الله ، مصلين ،  مستنجدين ، شاكرين ، ونمد أيدينا الى من يمر في ظروف ٍ مماثلة ، نساعد ونجبر ونتعاطف ونتراحم ؟ . هذا يتوقف عليك ، أنت صاحب الاختيار والقرار ، في يدك المبادرة ، اما الحرب ومناطحة الصخور ورفس المناخس أو الرضا والقبول والشكر . مواجهة العاصفة ومصارعتها أو اختراقها والارتفاع فوق امواجها " اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الصَّالِحِ فِي الْقَلْب يُخْرِجُ الصَّالِحَاتِ ، وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشُّرُورَ." ( متى 12 : 35 ) .


----------



## just girl (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*جميلة ُ ُ جداً هذه تأملاتك .. راقية جداً شكراً لله ان كان لي حظ منها  .. ربنا*

* يديك سؤال قلبك يارب استجب يا رب امين*


----------



## fauzi (21 ديسمبر 2011)

just girl قال:


> *جميلة ُ ُ جداً هذه تأملاتك .. راقية جداً شكراً لله ان كان لي حظ منها  .. ربنا*
> 
> * يديك سؤال قلبك يارب استجب يا رب امين*



شكراااا just girl 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (21 ديسمبر 2011)

508 - تحيط بكل واحد ٍ منا حروب ، حروب ٌ ضارية ، ضروس ، عنيفة ، دامية . لا يوجد من هو معصوم ٌ من الصراع ، لا يوجد من يحيا دائما ً في سلام . والحرب غالب ٌ ومغلوب ، نصرة ٌ وهزيمة . وتحل بنا في حياتنا هزائم قاسية ، نجد أنفسنا مثخنين بالجراح ، مطروحين على الارض ، ننزف عارا ً مع الدماء ، ونتصور أن الله قد تركنا . البعض ييأس ويفشل ويلعق جراحه ، والبعض يصحو ، يتحرك روحه  داخله ، يكتشف سقطته ويدرك خطيته ، يصحو من كبوته ، يرفع رأسه المنحنية ، يندم ، يتوب ، يبكي ويعترف . يعترف بابتعاده عن الله ، يطلب وجهه ، يسعى  يترجى عفوه وصفحه . ويبادر الله ويرفعه من سقطته ، يقيمه من عثرته ، ينصبه ويرفعه . هكذا كان الشعب وقت هوشع النبي ، زلوا واخطأوا ، سقطوا وانهزموا . عاشوا في وادي عخور ، وادي الهزيمة وادي العار ، وادي القلب المنكسر . لا يوجد في وادي عخور أي صلاح ، لا يوجد الا الألم والحزن والبكاء والنحيب . الوادي يجذب المقيمين به الى اسفل الهاوية ، يهوي بهم الى اعماق ٍ سوداء ، ادرك الشعب خطيته ، اعترفوا بها ، تابوا وترجوا وجه الله ورحمته . وتدخل الله ، قال : " وَأُعْطِيهَا كُرُومَهَا مِنْ هُنَاكَ ، وَوَادِي عَخُورَ بَابًا لِلرَّجَاءِ. وَهِيَ تُغَنِّي هُنَاكَ كَأَيَّامِ صِبَاهَا ، وَكَيَوْمِ صُعُودِهَا مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ." ( هوشع 2 : 15 )  تحول وادي عاخور الى  باب رجاء ، الظلام غزاه نور يبدد حلكته . السد العالي الذي يسد الطريق ، انزاح تحت طرقات الرجاء والأمل ، وارتفع صوت الغناء ، تبدل اليأس طربا ً ، والحزن تحول الى فرح . الخطية التي تودي الى الهلاك انمحت وغُفرت واختفت تحت نعمة الله ورحمته . الحكم بالموت الذي صدر عليها ، محاه غفران الله ولغاه ُ سماحه ُ ورضاه . ما أعظم حب الله ، ما أروع وأوسع رحمته ، حوّل وادي عخور الى وادي رجاء . ما اعظم نعمة الله ، ما أعجب وامجد معاملاته ، جعل البكاء انغام غناء .
حين تسقط في هوة الخطية ، حين تجذبك الى قاع دوامة اليأس ، حين تُقفل الابواب في وجهك ، حين لا تجد سبيلا ً للهروب من الهزيمة ، عندما يهجرك الأحباء والاصدقاء ، عندما ينفض عنك الناس ، عندما تجد نفسك ملقى ً في وادي عخور ، انتظر الرب ، ادعوه وانتظرهُ ، يأتي اليك وتمتد يده ، يملأ فمك ضحكا ً وقلبك رجاء ً وغناء ً.


----------



## fauzi (23 ديسمبر 2011)

509 - هل استقبلت اليوم مبكرا ً ؟ هل شاهدت مولده ؟ هل صحوت في الفجر ؟ تصاحب مولد اليوم رقصات من اشعة الشمس وموسيقى تغاريد الطيور . ما اجمل بداية اليوم ، ما ابهى قدومه ، هل فكرت أن تجعله كله جميلا ً بهيا ً ؟ قد يشوبه تصرفات من حولك وما حولك من افراد واحداث ، لكنك لو أردته جميلا ً بهيا ً تقدر ، لو سعيت الى ذلك وحاولت . الروح القدس متاح ٌ لك ، الروح القدس قادر أن يجعل يومك عظيما ً رائعا ً . الله أتاح لك حرية الاختيار  ووفر لك الروح القدس ليحقق ما تختار . ماذا تختار ليومك اليوم ؟ ماذا تريد أن تحقق ؟ ماذا تريد أن تفعل ؟ أنا سأختار المحبة ، لن اسمح للكراهية أن تُفسد يومي . المحبة تطرد الحقد ، المحبة تُنتج حبا ً ، المحبة لا تسقط ابدا ً . وأختار الفرح ، سافرح اليوم كله ، سافرح كل حين . الفرح يملأ يومك باقواس  قزح ، الفرح يغني ، يرنم ، يرتّل وينشد . ساختار السلام ، لن اسمح للصراع أن يعكر صفو يومي . إن قدمت السلام للناس ارتد لك منهم سلام ٌ وتسامح . واختار طول الأناة ، لن اشكو ، لن أتذمر ، لن أغضب ، لن أشتُم . الصبر مفتاح الفرج ، الصبر وطول الأناة يُطفئان نيران  التوتر . ساختار اللطف ، اللطف نحو الجميع ، نحو الفقير المحتاج ونحو الغني الخائف . الوجه اللطيف يُشع صداقة ً تحتضن الجميع ، وتمد يدا ً حنونا ً نحو الناس . واختار الصلاح ، البر والطهارة ونقاء اليد والقلب وامانة النفس . الصلاح جدول ماء ٍ رقراق ، الصلاح يفجر مياه ً رطبة تُروي وتُريح . سأختار الايمان ، الثقة بالله وباعماله ، بعنايته ونعمته ، بمحبته ورعايته . فتنتظم الخطوات على الطريق ، تتحرك بيقين لا تتعثر أو تسقط . واختار الوداعة ، وداعة ً ايجابية تصد العنف وتطرده وتغلبه . الوداعة ليست ضعفا ً وخضوعا ً وتخاذلا ً ، الوداعة أقوى من الحرب . ساختار التعفف ، الترفع والتسامي صفة الروح الخالد ، الجسد من تراب والى تراب . لا تجعل الفاسد يحكم حياتك . بهذا يكون يومي جميلا ً بهيا ً ، بهذا يصفو ويمتلأ بالبهجة . أعطاك الله اليوم واعطاك الاختيار  لتشكله كما تريده . إن امتلئت بالروح ، امتلأ يومك بالمحبة والفرح والسلام ، بطول الأناة واللطف والصلاح  ، بالايمان والوداعة والتعفف .


----------



## fauzi (23 ديسمبر 2011)

510 - ما أن خطوت ُ أول خطوة  الى العلاقة الشخصية مع الله  ، ما إن أصبحت حياتي وارادتي وقلبي ملكا ً خالصا ً له حتى دخلت ُ دائرة نعمة الله ، اصطبغت بصبغته وحملت ُ علامته . منذ ذلك الحين أصبح ماضي َّ وحاضري ومستقبلي كله ، شأنه . كل ما اقترفت يداي من آثام في الماضي ، كل خطاياي قد غُفرت . كل ما سيحدث لي في المستقبل ، كل أيامي المقبلة ، كلها في يده . لا لن التفت الى الماضي نادما ً ، لن التفت الى الخلف أبدا ً . لا لن اتلفت متوجسا ً مرتعبا ً من المستقبل ، لن أخشى الغد . عن الماضي يقول ربي : " 	قَدْ مَحَوْتُ كَغَيْمٍ ذُنُوبَكَ وَكَسَحَابَةٍ خَطَايَاكَ " ( اشعياء 44 : 22 ) وعن المستقبل يقول الهي : " لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ . لاَ تَتَلَفَّتْ لأَنِّي إِلهُكَ " ( اشعياء 41 : 10 ) . بعد أن تحررت ُ من قيود الماضي ، بعد أن تكسرت قيودي ، أنا حرٌ بلا قيد . بعد أن ضمنت المستقبل وأمّنت ُ أيامه ، أنا قوي لا ترهبني مجاهيله . كل ما افعله الآن هو أن اركز في الحاضر ، أحياه وأعيشه . أسير بل أقفز خفيفا ً فوق الاحداث بمرح وثقة  واطمئنان وايمان . ايمان من لا ماضيا ً مشينا ً له ، ايمان من له مستقبل مضيء آمن . اذا تلفت ُ الى الخلف لا أرى ظلاما ً اسود ، لا أسمع صرخات ثأر ، خلفي نور غفران الله يضيء ماضي َّ ، خلفي هتاف الله " مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ " . لا تحيط برقبتي قبضة العار . لا تقيد يدي َّ ورجلي َّ سلاسل الشعور بالذنب . كل ذنوبي مُحيَت ، كل آثامي غُفرَت ، كل خطاياي أُلقيت في بحر النسيان . واذا امتد بصري الى الامام لا أرى ظلاما ً ، لا اسمع طنين خوف المجهول . أمامي نور عناية الله يضيء طريقي ، أمامي مجد الله يفتح لي الابواب . لا يفزعني خوف ٌ محتمل ، لا أتوجس من شر ٍ قابع عند منحنى الطريق . قد لا اعرف الطريق ، لكنني اعرف من يسير معي على الطريق . لا تحمل ماضيك على كتفيك ، ألق ٍ أحمالك تحت قدميه . لا تنحني تحت أثقال خطاياك ، انفضها عنك ، ارمهما بعيدا ً عنك ، فيه هو غفران كل الخطايا ، لا شيء من الدينونة الآن عليك ما دمت في المسيح . لا شيء الآن يثقّل خطواتك ويعوق تقدمك . اقفز الى المستقبل مرحا ً ، فالمستقبل لك ، المستقبل مضمون ، مأمون . لا تنظر الى الماضي ولا المستقبل ، ركز نظرك في الحاضر . ولا تبالي بالاحداث حولك ، لا تجعلها تعكّر صفوك ، لا يهتز قلبك فــ " نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعًا لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ " ( رومية 8 : 28 ) .


----------



## fauzi (24 ديسمبر 2011)

511 - كان الفتى معجبا ً بالمسيح ، آمن به ، كلماته وجدت صدى ً في قلبه ، واعماله أذهلته . سار ورائه في كل مكان ذهب اليه ، سار وسط الجموع خلفه من بعيد ، عيناه تتابعان حركاته ، وأذناه تبتلعان كلماته ، كان مأخوذا ً به ، مفتونا ً . كان يحلم أن يتبع المسيح ، أن يكون تلميذا ً له ، كم سيكون ذلك رائعا ً ، يشاركه في مجده ِ وعظمته ِ وقدرته .  يتدفق الخبز والخير من بين اصابعه . يأمر الأعرج فيمشي ، الموج فيسكت ، الأعمى فيبصر ، الميت فيقوم . يحكم العالم كله ويملك المسكونة ، ويكون له عرش ٌ بجواره في الأبدية . تجرأ واقترب منه ، شق الزحام حوله وتقدم الى الأمام ووقف قبالته ، وبعزم ٍِ واصرارٍ واقرار ٍ قال : " يَا سَيِّدُ ، أَتْبَعُكَ أَيْنَمَا تَمْضِي " ( لوقا 9 : 57 ) نظر المسيح بكل عينيه الى عينيه ورأى أحلامه ُ وتصوراته  وطموحاته ، فقال له برقة : " لِلثَّعَالِبِ أَوْجِرَةٌ ، وَلِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ أَوْكَارٌ، وَأَمَّا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَيْنَ يُسْنِدُ رَأْسَهُ " كل الأرض له ، السماء أيضا ً له وليس له أين يسند رأسه . إن كانت رأس المسيح ليس لها مكان ، فماذا يكون مصير رأسه ِ هو ؟ واستدار عن المسيح ورجع . كثيرون يتصورن الطريق خلف المسيح مفروشا ً بالورود . طريق اتّباع المسيح ليس سهلا ً . قال : " إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي ، فَإِنَّ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا " ( متى 16 :  24 ، 25 ) اتّباع المسيح ليس سهلا ً ، لكنه أيضا ً ليس مستحيلا ً ، ليس تعجيزا ً . المسيح لم يسير في طريق ٍ معبد ، طريقه هنا على الأرض كان وعرا ً . واجهته صراعات من الأهل ، من الخاصة ، من المعارضين والاعداء . وتقدم نحو هدفه ، تقدم الى الجلجثة ، اعتلى الصليب ومات ، وحسب خطة الله ومشيئته تحول الصليب عرشا ً وقفز من القبر منتصرا ً على الموت . المسيح حين يدعوك أن تتبعه لا يدعوك الى نزهة ، لا يدعوك الى الراحة . المسيح يدعوك لتسير خلفه في الطريق الوعر ، الطريق الضيق الى الحياة الأبدية ، يدعوك الى الصراع ، الى المعاناة ، الى الاضطهاد ، الى التحدي ، ولا يقبل التحدي الا الأقوياء ، الواعين ، المدركين ، العارفين المسيح ، الذين يعرفون معنى الكلمات : 
" مَنْ يُهْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِي يَجِدُهَا." ( متى 16 : 25 ) 
 " وَكُلُّ مَنْ تَرَكَ بُيُوتًا أَوْ إِخْوَةً أَوْ أَخَوَاتٍ أَوْ أَبًا أَوْ أُمًّا أَوِ امْرَأَةً أَوْ أَوْلاَدًا أَوْ حُقُولاً مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي ، يَأْخُذُ مِئَةَ ضِعْفٍ وَيَرِثُ الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ. " (متى 19 : 29 ) .
 اتّباع المسيح ربح ، ربح ٌ عظيم " لأَنَّهُ مَاذَا يَنْتَفِعُ الإِنْسَانُ لَوْ رَبحَ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ وَخَسِرَ نَفْسَهُ ؟ " ( متى 16 : 26 ) .


----------



## fauzi (26 ديسمبر 2011)

512 - ما أن دخلت الثمرة المحرمة جوف الانسان ، حتى دخلته الخطية ولوثت داخله . أحدثت الخطية فيه ما لم يحدث له من قبل ، ناداه الرب فخاف منه واختبأ . لم يعرف الخوف الا بعد أن اقترف الخطية . ملئه الخوف واحتواه بجناحيه السوداوين . منذ ذلك الوقت ولا ينجو انسان من الشعور بالخوف ، الخوف الذي يحصره ويعصره . ونحن نعيش الخوف كل ساعات اليوم ، لا تخلو ساعة من هجمات خوف ٍ علينا . في كل ركن ٍ مظلم نتوقع خطرا ً فنخاف ، وخلف كل منحنى ً في الطريق مجهول ٌ خفي فنرتعب . ترتعش أوصالنا وتتلوى أمعائنا وترتجف ركبنا ، وتتمزق عقولنا من الخوف . لا ينجو أحد من الخوف ، اشجع الشجعان يخاف ، الشجاعة حسن مواجهة الخوف . من حقنا أن نخاف ، لنا الحق أن نخاف فنحن بشر لكن ليس لنا أن نستسلم للخوف . عاش داود النبي هاربا ً من الملك شاول ، كان ينام مفتوح العينين خائفا ً ، كان يتصور انعكاس ضوء القمر على ورق الشجر نصلا ً موجها ً نحوه لقتله . صوت دبيب الحشرة بجوار اذنه أقدام جنود شاول جاؤوا يفتكون به . في وسط خوفه كان يرفع وجهه الى الله يصلي : " طَلَبْتُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَاسْتَجَابَ لِي ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ مَخَاوِفِي أَنْقَذَنِي . " ( مزمور 34 : 4 ) كان يستدعي الله ليكون معه وسط خوفه . لم يشعر بالامان الا والله معه " إِذَا سِرْتُ فِي وَادِي ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ لاَ أَخَافُ شَرًّا ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ مَعِي " ( مزمور 23 : 4 ) . وسط العاصفة في منتصف الليل والظلام يغطي البحر والسفينة والتلاميذ ، صارعوا الأمواج وصرعتهم الأمواج ، قاوموا الريح وكسّرت الريح شراعهم . وسط هدير الموج ، وسط زئير الرعد ، وسط طعنات البرق ، وسط الزوبعة ، جاء المسيح ماشيا ً على الموج ، فوق البحر ، فوق العاصفة ، فزاد فزعهم وخوفهم . هدر صوته وعلا فوق كل صوت ، قال لهم : " أَنَا هُوَ، لاَ تَخَافُوا " ( يوحنا 6 : 20 ) وهرب الخوف بحلوله ، جمع اذيال ثوبه وجرى واختفى حين رأوا المسيح .
وسط العواصف التي تحل بك يأتي المسيح ويقول : " لاَ تَخَفْ  آمِنْ فَقَطْ " في أعماق الهاوية التي لا قرار لها واقدامك لا تجد موطئا ً لها  يقول : " لاَ تَخَفْ  آمِنْ فَقَطْ " وسط المعركة الروحية الرهيبة حولك والاسلحة مشرعة ضدك ، تسمع " لاَ تَخَفْ  آمِنْ فَقَطْ " وانت ملقى ً ضعيفا ً عاجزا ً والموت يحوم حولك ، يقول لك : " لاَ تَخَفْ  آمِنْ فَقَطْ " كن شجاعا ً ، الشجاعة تأتي اليك حين تراه بعين الأيمان معك . لا تخاف الخوف ، الخوف ليس قاتلا ً ، لن يقتلك الخوف ابدا ً . واجه الخوف بالايمان ، انتظره تجده بجوارك .


----------



## happy angel (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*تاملات جميلة جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## fauzi (27 ديسمبر 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *تاملات جميلة جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



شكرا happy angel 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (27 ديسمبر 2011)

513 - الله كامل ُ ، كلّي الكمال ، لا نقص فيه ولا عجز ، وكل أعماله ِ كاملة . خلق الأرض كاملة ، السماء خلقها كاملة حسب مشيئته الكاملة . وبعد أن أتم خليقته وجد كل شيء حسنا ً جدا ً ، فخلق الانسان كاملا ً . خلق الانسان على صورته وشبهه ، فيه ِ كمال الله وبه مشيئة الله . وعاش الانسان الكامل في رفقة الله الكامل في جنة عدن وفي صحبته . الكل كامل ، لا شيء ناقص ، لا نقص يشوب كمال الوجود أو يلوثه . ثم دخلت الخطية الانسان ودخل معها العجز وانحرفت مشيئته عن مشيئة الله . شاب كمال الانسان قصور ٌ فسقط . فقد الجاذبية التي تجذبه نحو كمال الله . وتغيرت مشيئة الانسان ، لم تعد متفقة ً مع مشيئة الله ، ليست منطبقة ً مع إرادته . نتيجتان مروعتان حلتا بالانسان جرتهما الخطية التي دخلت حياته . فقد كماله  الذي كان يرفعه الى فوق ليلتصق بالله فهوى الى اسفل ، وفقد اتفاق وتطابق مشيئته مع مشيئة الله فانفصلت التروس وانفلتت . انفك الارتباط ، تقطعت خيوط الشركة ، لم يعد الانسان متصلا ً بالله ، انحرفت اسنان التروس ، لم تعد تتكامل مع تروس مشيئة الله وتكوّن جزءا ً منه . منذ سنوات ٍ إثر حادثة ٍ ، انفصلت ذراع أحد الاشخاص عن مفصل كتفه وخرجت من موضعها ، وتدلّت الذراع عاجزة ً تهتز بجوار الجسد فاقدة ً قوتها ونفعها ، عضوا ً غريبا ً عنه ، وجاء الاطباء وأجروا عمليات  أعادت الذراع الى موضعها الاصلي بالجسد .
حين يقبل الانسان المسيح ربا ً وسيدا ً ومخلّصا ً ، يتغير الانسان بحلول المسيح فيه ، يعود الى الصورة الاصلية الاولى التي خلقه الله عليها ، صورة الله ، يعود كاملا ً ، قادرا ً أن يتصل بالله الكامل ويلتصق به ويحيا فيه ، ويعود متكاملا ً مع مشيئة الله ، ذراعا ً حية ً تفعل ما يشائه وما يريده . كان المسيح يعيش على الأرض مشيئة الآب وينفذها في كل ما يعمل . أتوا اليه بالطعام فقال : " طَعَامِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي وَأُتَمِّمَ عَمَلَهُ. " ( يوحنا 4 : 34 ) في جثسيماني صلى وقال في استسلام : " لِتَكُنْ لاَ إِرَادَتِي بَلْ إِرَادَتُكَ " ( لوقا 22 : 42 ) هكذا تتفق وتتناسق وتتناغم مشيئة المؤمن مع مشيئة الله وارادته . فعل مشيئة الله مشتهى النفس ، يقول داود النبي : " أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مَشِيئَتَكَ يَا إِلهِي سُرِرْتُ " ( مزمور 40 : 8 ) يساعدك على فعل مشيئة الله قرائتك كلامه ومعرفتك وصاياه وشريعته ، اجعل مشيئتك أن تفعل مشيئته . اعظم مشيئة أن تشاء فعل مشيئة الله .


----------



## fauzi (29 ديسمبر 2011)

514 - في المواقف الهامة في حياة الانسان يُضطر ان يقف ليبرم مع نفسه عهدا ً ، كأن يبدأ حياته العملية ويختار مهنته أو يختار زوجته ويبني حياته الزوجية ، يقف ويتعهد بأن يكرس جهوده ليحقق لنفسه حياتا ً ناجحة . بعض المهن تحتم على صاحبها ان يقسم قسما ً خاصا ً كالطبيب وقسم ابو قراط . بعض المهام والمسؤوليات الجديدة لا تعطى لاحد قبل ان يقسم قسما ً مثل قيادة الدول او الجيوش او موقع مؤثر على مصائر الافراد . وانت حين اتبعت المسيح واصبحت ابنا ً لله وصرت عضوا ً في جسد المسيح ، هل وقفت في اول الطريق وابرمت عهدا ً مع الله وعزمت عزما ً وعقدت نية ؟ هل عرفت ان موقعك الجديد هاما ً وخطيرا ً ومؤثرا ً فاتخذت قرارك ؟  في حياتك الجديدة ومكانتك الهامة ومكانك خلف الرب وضمن خاصته ، عليك ان تتعهد وتقول : اعزم بعون الله ان اعمل كل شيء ٍ لمجد الله ، لا اسعى لمجدي الشخصي ولا لمجد اي فرد ٍ من البشر بل لمجد الله وحده . اعزم بعون الله ان اقوم بواجبي كابن ٍ لله في السعي للخير لجميع الناس ، اسعى كل ايام حياتي الى عمل الخير لوطني واهلي وكنيستي واخوتي واخواتي . اعزم بعون الله ان استثمر كل الوقت الذي وهبني الله للافضل . الافضل في عبادتي وقرائتي كلمة الله والصلاة ، والافضل في حياتي وعملي . اعزم بعون الله ان احيا محبة الله واعكس محبته على كل من حولي . احب الذين يحبونني واحب الذين لا يحبونني ، احب الله والاقرباء والاعداء . اعزم بعون الله ان احمل رسالة محبة الله وغفرانه للعالم اجمع . اجعل ارسالية الله هدفا ً امامي ، اسعى لتحقيقها وتنفيذها بكل قوتي . اعزم بعون الله ان اكون نورا ً للعالم وملحا ً للارض كما اوصاني ربي . وتكون اعمالي شهادة ً واقوالي رسالة ً وحياتي اتباعا ً لمثال المسيح . اعزم بعون الله ان تكون عبادتي حقيقية ومسيحيتي ظاهرة ً جلية بأن ابتعد عن النفاق والمرائاة الى الصلاة والصوم وتقديم الصدقة في الخفاء . اعزم بعون الله ان لا اعبد المال بجوار الله وان لا استعبد نفسي للمال ولمحبته ، بل استخدم ما يعطيني الله منه كامانة ٍ ووديعة ٍ استثمرها في رضاه . اعزم بعون الله ان انتظر برجاء واطلب بايمان مجيئه الثاني لارتفع معه فوق سحابته ليأخذني معه الى مجده وملكوته الابدي .


----------



## fauzi (30 ديسمبر 2011)

515 - هرب يعقوب من وجه اخيه عيسو وغضبه وتهديده بأن يقتله . وفي طريقه الى حاران اضطجع ليستريح  ونام ورأى حلما ً " وَإِذَا سُلَّمٌ مَنْصُوبَةٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَرَأْسُهَا يَمَسُّ السَّمَاءَ ، وَهُوَذَا مَلاَئِكَةُ اللهِ صَاعِدَةٌ وَنَازِلَةٌ عَلَيْهَا. وَهُوَذَا الرَّبُّ وَاقِفٌ عَلَيْهَا ، فَقَالَ: أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ أَبِيكَ وَإِلهُ إِسْحَاقَ. الأَرْضُ الَّتِي أَنْتَ مُضْطَجِعٌ عَلَيْهَا أُعْطِيهَا لَكَ وَلِنَسْلِكَ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكَ ، وَأَحْفَظُكَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ ، وَأَرُدُّكَ إِلَى هذِهِ الأَرْضِ " ( تكوين 28 : 12 – 15 ) وبعد عشرين سنة في الغربة جمع عائلته وثروته وعاد نحو كنعان ، لكنه علم ان عيسو قادم ٌ للقائه ومعه 400 رجل يصاحبونه ، فكيف ينفذ الله قوله ؟ كيف يحقق معه وعده ؟ كيف يحفظه من اخيه ؟ بدأ يتذكر اقوال الله ويذكره بها ، رفع وجهه وقلبه وقال له : " يَا إِلهَ أَبِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِلهَ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ ، الرَّبَّ الَّذِي قَالَ لِيَ : ارْجعْ إِلَى أَرْضِكَ وَإِلَى عَشِيرَتِكَ فَأُحْسِنَ إِلَيْكَ. صَغِيرٌ أَنَا عَنْ جَمِيعِ أَلْطَافِكَ وَجَمِيعِ الأَمَانَةِ الَّتِي صَنَعْتَ إِلَى عَبْدِكَ . فَإِنِّي بِعَصَايَ عَبَرْتُ هذَا الأُرْدُنَّ ، وَالآنَ قَدْ صِرْتُ جَيْشَيْنِ . نَجِّنِي مِنْ يَدِ أَخِي، مِنْ يَدِ عِيسُوَ، لأَنِّي خَائِفٌ مِنْهُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَيَضْرِبَنِي الأُمَّ مَعَ الْبَنِينَ . وَأَنْتَ قَدْ قُلْتَ : إِنِّي أُحْسِنُ إِلَيْكَ " ( تكوين 32 : 9 – 12 ) تذكر قول  الله وذكّره به ، ذكّره بقوله انه يُحسن اليه ويجعل نسله كرمل البحر . وفي الليل وهو وحده " صَارَعَهُ إِنْسَانٌ حَتَّى طُلُوعِ الْفَجْرِ " وضرب حق فخذه ، لكنه في النهاية باركه لانه جاهد مع الله والناس وقدر وغلب وانتصر . وتدخل الله في لقائه بأخيه وجعل عيسو يعانقه ويقع على عنقه ويقبّله . حفظ الله قوله ونفّذ وعده . الله صادق ٌ في قوله ، أمين ٌ في عهده . عدم امانتنا لا يُبطل أمانة الله ، كلام الله لا يسقط ابدا ً . وعد الله شعبه بالبركة وباركه . يقول يشوع : " تَعْلَمُونَ بِكُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ وَكُلِّ أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَنَّهُ لَمْ تَسْقُطْ كَلِمَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْكَلاَمِ الصَّالِحِ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ عَنْكُمُ . الْكُلُّ صَارَ لَكُمْ . لَمْ تَسْقُطْ مِنْهُ كَلِمَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ." ( يشوع 23 : 14 ) الكل صار ، الكل تم ، الكل تحقق ، الله يحفظ وينفذ كل كلامه . تمسك بوعود الله ، طالبه بها ، طالبه بكل ثقة ٍ وايمان واصرار . لو لم يكن الله يقصد ما يقول ما كان قال ما قال ، الله جاد  في قوله ، اعتمد على قوله . وقف بطرس يغسل الشباك بعد ليلة ٍ فاشلة ، عانى واصحابه طول الليل ولم يمسكوا شيئا ً ، خرجت شباكهم فارغة ، لكن المسيح قال له : " ابْعُدْ إِلَى الْعُمْقِ وَأَلْقُوا شِبَاكَكُمْ لِلصَّيْدِ " نظر بطرس الى المسيح ، رأى وجهه حاسما ً وصدّق كلمته ونفذها والقى الشبكة " وَلَمَّا فَعَلُوا ذلِكَ أَمْسَكُوا سَمَكًا كَثِيرًا جِدًّا " ( لوقا 5 : 5 ، 6 ) . 
مهما طال الانتظار ، مهما مر الوقت ، وعده ُ لا بد ينفّذ .


----------



## fauzi (31 ديسمبر 2011)

516 - خلق الله السماوات والارض ، خلق الحيوان والنبات ، وخلق الله الانسان . " وَقَالَ اللهُ : لِتُنْبِتِ الأَرْضُ عُشْبًا وَبَقْلاً يُبْزِرُ بِزْرًا ، وَشَجَرًا ذَا ثَمَرٍ يَعْمَلُ ثَمَرًا كَجِنْسِهِ ، بِزْرُهُ فِيهِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ . وَكَانَ كَذلِكَ . فَأَخْرَجَتِ الأَرْضُ عُشْبًا وَبَقْلاً يُبْزِرُ بِزْرًا كَجِنْسِهِ ، وَشَجَرًا يَعْمَلُ ثَمَرًا بِزْرُهُ فِيهِ كَجِنْسِهِ." ( تكوين 1 : 11 ، 12 )  لم يخلق الله شوكا ً وحسكا ً ، لم يخلق الله الشوك والحسك ، لم يخلق الالم ، لم يكن للموت مكانا ً في العالم . خطية آدم جعلت الارض تُنبت شوكا ً وحسكا ً ، خطية آدم جائت بالموت . ونولد نحن من صلب آدم ، من تحت ، والألم والموت يسكن داخلنا . ونولد بالنعمة في المسيح ، نولد من فوق فيحل فينا روح الله ، روح الحياة والخلود . قد نتسائل في دهشة ٍ وتعجب مع نيقوديموس : " كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ هذَا ؟ " ( يوحنا 3 : 9 )  كيف ؟  " كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُ الإِنْسَانَ أَنْ يُولَدَ وَهُوَ شَيْخٌ ؟ أَلَعَلَّهُ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ بَطْنَ أُمِّهِ ثَانِيَةً وَيُولَد َ؟ "  . ويأتي جواب المسيح : " اَلْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ جَسَدٌ هُوَ، وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ ......... اَلرِّيحُ تَهُبُّ حَيْثُ تَشَاءُ، وَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتَهَا ، لكِنَّكَ لاَ تَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ تَأْتِي وَلاَ إِلَى أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ. هكَذَا كُلُّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ  "  " 	لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. " هذه هي الولادة الثانية . الأيمان بابن الله ، قبول صليب المسيح ودمه " مَنْ لَهُ الابْنُ فَلَهُ الْحَيَاةُ " ( 1 يوحنا 5 : 12 ) وكما جاء آدم  بالموت للانسان ، جاء المسيح ، آدم الثاني بالحياة للانسان . آدم الأول كان نفسا ً حية أما آدم الثاني ، المسيح ، فكان روحا ً محييا ً " صَارَ آدَمُ ، الإِنْسَانُ الأَوَّلُ ، نَفْسًا حَيَّةً، وَآدَمُ الأَخِيرُ رُوحًا مُحْيِيًا " (1 كورنثوس 15 : 45 ) . فعندما ترفع قلبك الى الله وتقبل المسيح بالايمان يحل فيك روح الله الواهب الحياة ويخرج الموت من ساحتك " لاَ شَيْءَ مِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ الآنَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ ، السَّالِكِينَ لَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ بَلْ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ. " ( رومية 8 : 1 ) ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح أعتقك ، اعتقك من ناموس الخطية والموت . وبعد ان صرت حرا ً أصبحت ملكا ً . يقول بولس الرسول : " لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ بِخَطِيَّةِ الْوَاحِدِ قَدْ مَلَكَ الْمَوْتُ بِالْوَاحِدِ ، فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيرًا الَّذِينَ يَنَالُونَ فَيْضَ النِّعْمَةِ وَعَطِيَّةَ الْبِرِّ، سَيَمْلِكُونَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ بِالْوَاحِدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ " ( رومية 5 : 17 ) تُصبح ابنا ً لله ، وارثا ً مع المسيح ، ملكا ً على الحياة . المُلك قوة وسلطان ، المُلك نصرة وغلبة ، المُلك جلال ٌ وعظمة . وانت في المسيح ملك ، لك قوة ٌ وسلطان بفيض النعمة على قوات الشر . وانت في المسيح ملك لك نصرة وغلبة بفيض النعمة على ابليس وجنده . وانت في المسيح ملك لك جلال ٌ وعظمة ٌ بفيض النعمة كابن ٍ لله . لا شوك يطعنك ، لا حسك يدميك ، لا موت يغلبك .


----------



## fauzi (2 يناير 2012)

517 - عندما استقرت اقدام آدم على الارض لاول مرة ، تلفت حوله ، وجد ارضا ً جافة ً خشنة ً قاسية مملوءة ً بالاشواك والمعاناة والآلام . فراغ ٌ ممتد ٌ حوله ، شعر بنفسه وحيدا ً بين الحيوان والنبات والطير . بداخله وحدة ، قلبه ُ ينبض بالانتماء ، شوق ٌ ورغبة ٌ في غير ما حوله . ورفع وجهه الى السماء ، الى أعلى . لم يكن يعرف الاتجاهات لكنه اتجه الى فوق . قوة جاذبية خارقة تجذبه الى هناك ، كل نبضه ، كل مسامه ِ ، كل أشواقه ِ تنجذب . وبعد سلسلة ٍ من الاختبارات أدرك ان الله مشتهاه ، الله احتياجه ، الله شبعه ُ . سعى وبحث واتجه نحوه . وكان الله في طبيعته الالهية يجذبه نحوه . طبيعة الله بها قوة جذب خالدة خارقة للانسان . منذ الازل وطبيعة الله تجذبه نحوه . كما نرى في طبيعة الشمس وهي تجذب نحوها الاقمار والشموس والذرات الكونية ، فتدور حولها وتلف منجذبة ً اليها ، تسبح في جاذبيتها ، لا تستطيع الابتعاد عنها . هكذا نحن نسبح في جاذبية الطبيعة الالهية ، نقترب حينا ً ونبتعد حينا ً آخر ، لكننا دائما ً في دائرة جاذبيته ، دائما ً في مداره ، دائما ً نلتف وندور حوله ، نلتف حوله وندور في خوف ٍ منه حين لا ندرك الا قوته الخارقة الجبارة . زحف موسى صاعدا ً الجبل بقدمين مرتجفتين نحو الله الذي كان قد حل بالجبل . كان الجبل مضطرما ً بالنار . دخان ٌ وضباب وظلام وزوبعة وهتاف أبواق . لم يحتمل الشعب ، لم يقترب . وقف موسى خائفا ً يقول : " أَنَا مُرْتَعِبٌ وَمُرْتَعِدٌ" ( عبرانيين 12 : 21 )  . ونلتف حول الله وندور في يأس ٍ ومرارة وندم حين نقترب من عدالة الله ، نصرخ ونولول ونبكي وننتحب ونطلب من الجبال أن تسقط علينا وللأكام أن تغطينا ( لوقا 23 : 30 ) ( رؤيا 6 : 16 ) . تُحرق آثامنا قلوبنا وتذيب أفعالنا الشريرة داخلنا ونحن نواجه الدينونة . لكننا نلتف ايضا ً حول الصليب وندور حول المصلوب ونقترب منه . نرى في آلامه ِ راحتنا ونجد في جروحه ِ شفائنا ويتم في دمه خلاصنا . نسمع صوته يرن في الارض : " 	وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ " ( يوحنا 12 : 32 ) . جاذبية الطبيعة الالهية في الصليب تحتوي الجميع ، تشمل الجميع ، تجذب الجميع . قبل الصليب لم نكن نستطيع الاقتراب منه ، كنا ندور حوله من بعيد . بيننا وبينه مسافات تفصلنا عنه ، لكننا في المسيح أقرب من حبل الوريد . قوته لا ترعبنا أو تفزعنا ، قوته الآن لنا تعضدنا وتحفظنا وتحمينا ، ومحبته تحصرنا ، تحاصرنا ، تجذبنا لنكون دائما ً معه .


----------



## fauzi (3 يناير 2012)

518 - الهنا ، اله وفرة ، اله كثرة ، اله غزارة ، اله فيض ، اله شمول ، اله كمال . اخرج الى الحقول وانظر الى الزهور ، كم نوعا ً من الزهور ترى ، الصغير الدقيق الصنع المتعدد الالوان والاشكال والروائح والفوائد . ارفع نظرك بعيدا ً وتأمل الاشجار والنبات والاعشاب والبقول والكروم ، كم نوعا ً ، كم شكلا ً ، اقطف وتذوق ، كم طعم ، كم لذة وحلاوة . تلفت الى فوق الى السماء ، انظر الى الطيور السابحة المرتفعة  في الاجواء ، كثيرة ، مختلفة ، متنوعة ، صغيرة ٌ وكبيرة ، سريعة ٌ وبطيئة ، قوية ٌ وضعيفة . لو جلت َ في الغابات والصحارى ، لو زرت البلاد والقارات ، كم من حيوان تلقاه ؟ كثير ، طويل وقصير ، مفترس ٌٌ ومستأنس ، كبير الحجم وصغيره ، فصائل عديدة . بعضها يزحف ، وبعضها يقفز . بعضها يجري ، وبعضها يمشي . بعضها عدو ٌ ، وبعضها صديق . لا حصر لما خلقه الله ، لا حدود لما صنعه بدقة وحكمة ووفرة ، ولا حدود لما يصنعه الآن . كل شيء ٍ لديه وفير ٌ غزير ٌ ، فائض ٌ ، شامل . انظر الى قوته ، قوة خارقة قادرة . كال بكفه ِ المياه ، قاس السماوات بالشبر ، وزن الجبال بالقبان والأكام بالميزان . انظر الى محبته ، محبة ٌ واسعة ، كبيرة شملت جميع الناس منذ الخلق حتى الأبدية . محبة ازلية ، ابدية على مدى كل العصور والايام والقرون ، لم تخبو ولم تنقص . انظر الى سلام الله ، سلام ٌ ينبع داخلك ويفيض ، لا يتوقف نبعهُ أو ينضب . سلام ٌ يفوق كل عقل ، سلام ٌ وسط الحرب والقتل ، سلام ٌ في وادي ظل الموت . انظر الى بركات الله تنصب وتأتي اليك متتابعة الواحدة وراء الاخرى . مخازنه ممتلئة بالبركات ، موارده وفيرة ،غناه كثير لا يُعد ولا يُحصى . انظر الى نعمة الله ، من يحصر نعمة الله ، من يقيسها ، من يدركها أو يفهمها . نعمة ٌ فائضة  متفاضلة تملأ حياتك وتنسكب وتفيض في كل اتجاه ، تروي وتغرق . نعمة الله تحتوي كل حياتك ، بنعمته خلصت " بِالنِّعْمَةِ أَنْتُمْ مُخَلَّصُونَ " ( افسس 2 : 5 )  بالنعمة تعيش وتحيا في كل الظروف " تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي ، لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي الضَّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ " ( 2 كورنثوس 12 : 9 ) نعمته فائضة ٌ وتفيض ، زائدة ٌ وتزيد ، كثيرة ٌ وتكثر ، تتوالد وتتكاثر دائما ً . كلما نهلت من نعمة الله زادت . كلما ملأت كفيك منها فاضت وملئت كل حياتك . يقول بولس الرسول : " 	وَاللهُ قَادِرٌ أَنْ يَزِيدَكُمْ كُلَّ نِعْمَةٍ ، لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا وَلَكُمْ كُلُّ اكْتِفَاءٍ كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ، تَزْدَادُونَ فِي كُلِّ عَمَل صَالِحٍ. " ( 2 كورنثوس 9 : 8 ) .


----------



## fauzi (4 يناير 2012)

519 -  وسط صخب العالم ، وموسيقى الشر تعزف وطبول الاثم تطرق وتصم الآذان ، وانياب الشيطان ومخالبه تحيط بنا والشرار الاحمر يخرج من عينيه وسط ضحكات ٍ شامتة . وسط الصراخ العالي ، وسط ابواق الجحيم ، وسط الانين والبكاء والنحيب ، يأتي ، يأتي ويقف على ابوابنا ، يأتي ويطرق ، يأتي ويداوم الطرق ، لا يمل ، يأتي . يهمس أحيانا ً ويعلو صوته ُ أحيانا ً " 	هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ " ( رؤيا 3 : 20 ) .  هل تسمع ؟   " إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي . " .  يسكت الصخب ، يوقف الشر ، يطرد الشيطان ، يلقي به بعيدا ً ويملأ القلب والحياة بخلاصه . وسط عواصف المعاناة ، وسط زوبعة التجربة ، وسط السنة النار الحارقة . في الجذر عندما ينحسر المد والماء . في الظلام والسحب القاتمة تحجب ضوء الشمس . والبرد يفترس الاطراف ويزحف نحو القلب ، والخوف يزلزل النفس ويمزقها ، يأتي ، يأتي ويقف على ابوابنا ، يأتي ويطرق ، يأتي ويداوم الطرق ، لا يمل ، يأتي . يأتي وينادي " هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ " هل تسمع ؟ هل تسمع طرقاتي ؟ إن سمعت صوتي افتح الباب لادخل اليك واتعشى معك وانت معي . فيهرب الخطر ويبعد الخوف ويحل السلام والأمان ويمتلئ القلب بفرحته . وسط المياه الراكدة ، وسط شحوب النور ، وسط اللون الرمادي . حين تفتر حياتنا ، حين تتأرجح عواطفنا ، حين تتعثر اقدامنا وتخور قوانا . لما نجد انفسنا متأرجحين بين البينين ، لا حرارة فينا ولا برودة ، يأتي ، يأتي ويقف على ابوابنا ، يأتي ويطرق ، يأتي ويداوم الطرق ، لا يمل ، يأتي ،  يأتي ويوقظنا " هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ " افتح عينيك ، افتح اذنيك واسمع لادخل اليك لاتعشى واقيم معك ، لاملأ حياتك بوجودي . فتعود الحرارة ، تغلي الدماء ، تعلو الأمواج ، يتفجر النور القوي المبهر . في آخر الطريق عندما تصل الى نهاية الحياة ، حين يقف الزمن وتنتهي الايام . عندما تصل الدعوة للعودة ، للانطلاق الى السماء ، حين ينادي المنادي للذهاب . ونحن نسير في الوادي المظلم ، ويقودنا الموت بوشاحه الاسود للنهاية ، يأتي ، يأتي ويطرق ويصفق بجوارنا ، يأتي ويقرع ابواب ارادتنا ووعينا لنفتح ، نفتح عيوننا وقلوبنا له . نفتح له الطريق ليصاحبنا ، ليرافقنا ويسير معنا . ويتقدمنا ، يخطو أمامنا ، يعبد الطريق ويسهله لنا ، يفتح كل الابواب امامنا . في كل وقت ، في كل موقف ، في كل منحنى في حياتك ، عند كل منعطف ، دائما ً يقف . هل تسمع طرقاته ؟


----------



## fauzi (5 يناير 2012)

520 - لأكثر من ثلاث سنوات صاحبوه ، تبعوه في كل مكان ذهب اليه . لم يفارقوه نهارا ً وليلا ً ، التفوا جميعا ً حوله . منذ دعاهم ليتبعوه وهم معه . كان التلاميذ دائما ً مع المسيح ، لم يغب عنهم الا لحظات قصيرة قليلة . اكلوا وشربوا معه ، عاصروا  أعماله وشاركوه في معجزاته ، وقفوا بجواره . سمعوا كلامه وارتشفوا بلذة ٍ تعاليمه . شرح لهم ما لم يفهموا وتعلموا . تبعوه حتى جثسيماني ، رأوه وهو على الصليب ، بعضهم عن قرب وبعضهم من بعيد . رأوا جروحه ، سمعوا أناته وصراخه ، عاينوا موته ودفنه في القبر . هاجمهم اليأس والأحباط والفشل عندما شاهدوا الأيدي تضعه في القبر وتدحرج عليه الحجر . ثم لفظه الموت ، لم يستطع أن يحفظه ، سلمه لهم مرة أخرى مقاما ً ، منتصرا ً . وظهر لهم والابواب مغلقة ، وسط الخوف من اليهود وشعور اليأس القاتل . حين حسبوا ان النهاية قد حلّت والفرحة قد ماتت والصحبة قد انفرطت ، جاء يسوع ووقف في الوسط وقال لهم : " سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ " وفرحوا جدا ً اذ رأوه . تهللوا به لكنه فارقهم ، بعد ان قضى وقتا ً معهم ذهب ، اختفى كما جاء . وانتظروا ، ملوا الانتظار ، لم يستطيعوا الصبر ، ماذا يفعلون  الآن ؟ قفز بطرس ووقف ، نفض التراب عن ملابسه وقال : " أَنَا أَذْهَبُ لأَتَصَيَّدَ " فكوا الشباك وفردوا القلاع ، والقوا شباكهم للصيد بايد ٍ متخاذلة هزيلة . ضاع حماسهم ، خبت حيويتهم ، فقدوا رجائهم ، بعيون دامعة سهروا الليل كله . اين السمك الذي اعتادوا ان يمسكوه ؟ نسوا كيف يصطادون ، لم يعودوا يعرفون . اختفت خبرتهم ، فقدت اصابعهم قوتها وليونتها ورشاقتها . هجرتهم مهارتهم ، لم يعودوا صيادين بارعين ، لم يعودوا شيئا ً بالمرة . لموا شباكهم وجمعوها . وفي الفجر عند مجيء الصباح والشمس تصحو وترتفع  في الافق ، رأوه . وقف يسوع على الشاطئ ، جاء اليهم . لما كان الصبح وقف المسيح أمامهم . قفزت قلوبهم فرحا ً عندما عرفوه ، صرخوا في نشوة : " هُوَ الرَّبُّ " ( يوحنا 21 : 7 )  هو الرب . لن يتصيدوا سمكا ً بعد اليوم . سيكونون صيادي ناس كما وعدهم وجربهم . لن يمتهنوا الصيد بعد اليوم ، سيكونون رعاة ً ورسلا ً لرعية الله .
الا تشعر احيانا ً بالاحباط والفشل حين تتلبد الغيوم فوق رأسك ؟ ألا تفكر احيانا ً في أن تهجر ارسالية الله وتطوي ذراعيك وتسند رأسك حزينا ً ؟ انظر هو هناك ، حين يأتي الصبح ستجده يقف ينتظرك على الشاطئ .


----------



## fauzi (7 يناير 2012)

521 - من البدء قبل ان يكون شيء كانت خطة الله وتدبيره لفداء الانسان . أعد الله في الازل خطته ، دبر ورتب  خطة الفداء ونفذها بنفسه . لكي يرفع حكم الموت عن الانسان نفذ الحكم ، حكم الموت على ابن الانسان . ليفدي البشرية اصبح بشرا ًً . ليعيد الى الانسان صورته الالهية جاء في صورة انسان . تحركت محبة الله ، تشكلت ، تكونت ، لبست لحما ً ودما ً وعظاما ً ونزلت الينا . نزلت الينا يسوعا ً مسيحا ً ، يجول ويسير ويحيا وسطنا ، ويموت ويقوم لاجلنا . الله الذي يملأ وجوده السماوات والارض انحصر في رحم العذراء . الله الذي يملأ مجده السماوات في الاعالي نزل وسكن مذود بقر . الله الذي بكلمته خلق السماوات  والارض وما بهما عمل بيديه في دكان نجار . الله الذي يعلو السحاب ويدوس الشمس والقمر خطى وسار في تراب الارض . خطة ٌ أزلية ٌ أن يُصبح الله انسانا ً ليحقق فداء ً ابديا ً لخلاص الانسان " فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضًا كَذلِكَ فِيهِمَا، لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ " ( عبرانيين 2 : 14 ) لهذا " كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُشْبِهَ إِخْوَتَهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ " حتى يكفر خطايا العالم . رحلة ٌ طويلة ٌ جدا ً من أعلى الى اسفل ، من العلاء الى اقسام الارض السفلى . ترك السماء بكل ما بها من بهاء ، المضيئة بغير شمس ولا قمر وامتطى الظلمة ، نزل ، خطى باقدامه فوق ظلمات الارض الكئيبة . ترك السماء ، المدينة التي اسوارها واساساتها أحجار ٌ كريمة وارضها ذهب ٌ نقي وجاء الى ارض الجوع والعطش ، التعب والعرق ، الدموع والألم . ترك السماء والملائكة الملتفة حوله تخدمه والسرافيم واقفون أمامه ليعيش بين تلاميذ خانوه وانكروه وشعب رفضه ُ واهانه ُ واستهزأ به . ترك السماء حيث الحياة والخلود ، حيث الازل بلا بداية والابد بلا نهاية ليسكن الارض حيث الموت والفناء ، حيث القبر والموت والتراب . ترك كل شيء ٍ فوق ونزل الى اللاشيء تحت ، نزل الى العدم . ما اعظمها من رحلة ، ما أقساها من نقلة ، نزل من العلاء .  لكنه بعد أن نزل صعد ، ثقب القبر واخترقه ، غلب الموت وهزمه . ترك الارض ، حطم جاذبيتها ، صعد ثانية ً الى السماء فوق السحاب . تمم خطة الله ، حقق الفداء ، خلّص الانسان ، ثم صعد ثانية ً الى السماء ، وفي صعوده ِ أصعدنا معه . وسوف نصعد ايضا ً اليه بعد أن يعد لنا مكانا ً هناك في السماء .


----------



## fauzi (9 يناير 2012)

522 - وقف المسيح امام بيلاطس البنطي ليحاكمه . وقف مهانا ً محتقرا ً ممزق الجسد والثياب . نظر بيلاطس الى هذا الواقف امامه وتحير وخاف وارتعب ، فسأله :
- "أنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟ " (يوحنا 18 : 33 )  في هذا الموقف المشين ، في هذا المظهر المتواضع لكنه يبدو ملكا ً . 
- وقال لبيلاطس  : " مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَم ِ." ليست مملكتي من هنا ، لا . 
-  " فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: أَفَأَنْتَ إِذًا مَلِكٌ ؟ "
-  وقال المسيح : " لِهذَا قَدْ وُلِدْتُ أَنَا ، وَلِهذَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لأَشْهَدَ لِلْحَقِّ." 
وسط كل الآلام ، وسط المهانة ، وسط صراخ اليهود ، عرف المسيح واعلن غرض حياته . وعرف العالم بعد ذلك هدف وغرض مولد المسيح ومجيئه الى العالم ، عرفوا سبب مجيئه  للعالم . هل تعرف انت هدف حياتك ؟ هل تعرف الغرض والسبب والقصد الذي خلقك الله لاجله ؟ لا يمكن ان يكون الله قد خلقك عشوائيا ً بلا قصد وبلا سبب وبلا هدف ومهمة . حين يجلس الفخاري على دولابه ويمسك ببعض الطين ويضعه على الدولاب ويديره ، يكون في ذهنه ماذا ينوي ان يصنع ، اناء طعام  لمطبخ ، وعاء زهور للزينة ، ابريق ماء للشرب ، تمثالا ً ملونا ً يوضع في صدارة البيت . وتتحرك اليدان وتصنعان المطلوب . الفخاري لا يصنع آنيته واوعيته وانتاجه ليخزنه على الرفوف بل ليستفيد منه الناس . ما القصد من وجودك في العالم ؟ لماذا خلقك الله ووضعك في مكانك ؟ الكثيرون يحتارون ولا يعرفون ويعيشون حياتهم تعساء  بائسين . والله يعرفون وينفذون مشيئة الله ، صانعهم وجابلهم ومشكّلهم . الله يشكلنا جسدا ً ونفسا ً وروحا ً بما يتفق والمهمة التي خلقنا  لاجلها . إناء الزهور يختلف عن  وعاء الطعام ، عن ابريق الماء عن تمثال الزينة . الله اختار لك الزمن الذي تولد فيه والمكان الذي تتوطن به لتحقيق الغرض . الله اختار لك الظروف التي حولك . أعدك وأهلك للمهمة التي جئت لأجلها . في حيرتك في بحثك عن هدف حياتك ، في رغبتك لمعرفة قصد الله لك ، اصغي لصوت الله ، افهم توجيهاته وارشاداته لك . لا بد أن يبلّغك مهمتك . لن يصرخ عاليا ً لتسمع ، هو يهمس في روحك وستفهم وتعلم . وحين تعرف وتفهم قصد الله لك ستسعد وتفرح وانت تعمل مشيئته . قد لا يكون مكانك أفضل مكان ، قد تعيش في كوخ ٍ حقير لا قصر ٍ شامخ ٍ كبير ، لكنه اختار لك هذا الكوخ لتعلن الحق ، لتحمل رسالته ، لتمجد اسمه " أَسْعَى نَحْوَ الْغَرَضِ لأَجْلِ جَعَالَةِ دَعْوَةِ اللهِ الْعُلْيَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ . " ( فيلبي 3 : 14 ) .


----------



## fauzi (10 يناير 2012)

523 - وقف يشوع على ربوة ٍ عالية تطل على نهر الاردن والارض المنبسطة ورائه . النهر ُ عريض ٌ ممتلئ  بالماء ، صفحته بساط فضة ، أمواجه تتابع في تحد ٍ مستفز . كيف يقدر أن يعبر النهر ، كيف يصل الى الارض التي تفيض لبنا ً وعسلا ً على مرمى البصر ؟ الارض امامه خضراء  يانعة ، خصبة طرية جيدة ، تمتد امامه تبتسم في دلال . تهتز الاشجار الباسقة امام عينيه ، يكاد يشم رائحة الارض وهي تملأ الجو كله . كيف الوصول اليها ، كيف يتخطى النهر ؟ كيف يستطيع والقائد قد مات ؟ أمامه تجمع الشعب ، غطى برجاله وجه الصحراء التي عبروها ، كثيرون ، كثيرون . وجوههم حزينة ، عيونهم دامعة ، قلوبهم مرتجفة ، ايديهم وارجلهم مرتعشة . رأى القلق يتمشى بينهم ، رأى الخوف يتزاحم وسطهم ، رأى عدم الاقتناع  به . عاش طويلا ً في ظل قائده وسيده موسى ، لكنه لم يكن في نظرهم اكثر من ظل . كيف يقبلون ظلا ً يحل محل الاصل ، كيف يتبعون ذلك الفتى الرطب العود . كل الرجال بعد موسى اقزام ، كل العمالقة بعده جراد ، لا أحد يحل محله . وقف يشوع خائفا ً مستضعفا ً والشمس تغرب خلفه تُلّون السماء بحمرة ٍ خفيفة . برزت صورة موسى في مخيلته ، طويلا ً عريضا ً مهيبا ً ، عيناه ُ ممتلئتان بالثقة والقوة . لم يكن يشوع اقل من موسى حجما ً ، كان شابا ً يافعا ً قوي البنية ، لكن ..... الثقة والقوة . اين يعثر ويحصل على ما كان لقائده  وسيده  من ثقة ٍ وايمان وشجاعة ٍ وقوة ؟ أين ؟ ... وهدر صوت الله داخله ، سمع صوت الله " مُوسَى عَبْدِي قَدْ مَاتَ . فَالآنَ قُمِ اعْبُرْ هذَا الأُرْدُنَّ أَنْتَ وَكُلُّ هذَا الشَّعْبِ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَنَا مُعْطِيهَا لَهُمْ " ( يشوع 1 : 2 ) الصوت واضح والامر صريح " كُلَّ مَوْضِعٍ تَدُوسُهُ بُطُونُ أَقْدَامِكُمْ لَكُمْ أَعْطَيْتُهُ ، كَمَا كَلَّمْتُ مُوسَى ." لكن موسى قد مات ، مات وانتهى ، اين نحن من الجبابرة الساكنين بالضفة الاخرى ؟ ويستمر الصوت " لاَ يَقِفُ إِنْسَانٌ فِي وَجْهِكَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ. كَمَا كُنْتُ مَعَ مُوسَى أَكُونُ مَعَكَ " غمرت جسد يشوع هزة مسّت عوده فاستطال حتى اخفى الشمس الغاربة خلفه . امتلأ بثقة ٍ سرت في عروقه فامتلأ شجاعة ً وقوة وتغيرت نظرات عينيه . رأى الشعب تغييرا ً ، من هذا الواقف أمامهم ؟ جبار بأس ٍ يملأ أنظارهم . هو قائدهم ، والله لا يزال يتكلم " تَشَدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّعْ ، لاَ تَرْهَبْ وَلاَ تَرْتَعِبْ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مَعَكَ " 
حين تقف امامك عقبة في اتساع النهر وعمق مياهه ، تشدد وتشجع ، الهك معك . هكذا قال الرب وهكذا يفعل . ثق به ، آمن ، اعتمد عليه .


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2012)

524 - وانت تستعد للخروج اليوم ، هل تطلعت الى نفسك في المرآة ؟ هل رأيت كيف تبدو ؟ هل تأكدت مما تلبس ووجدته مناسبا ً ، لائقا ً ؟ أحيانا ً تدفعنا العجلة وضغط الوقت الى الا نهتم بالنظر لنرى كيف ، هل ما نلبس يناسب المكان الذي نذهب اليه ويناسب الجو الذي يحيط بنا ؟ الجو بارد ٌ حولنا ، العواصف تتجمع والزوابع تهدد ، المطر والثلج قد يسقط . هل ارتديت ما يواجه الجو ؟ هل استعددت لهجمات ولطمات وصراع الطبيعة ؟ نحن نعيش في جو عدائي ، العالم حولنا ليس حليفا ً لنا ، هو عدو متحفز . لا يخدعك الدفء الظاهر ، لا تستأمن وتطمأن لنور الشمس الساطع . الذئب يستطيع ان يتنكر في ملابس حمل ، الشيطان يغير شكله الى شبه ملاك . ولا بد ان نستعد ، لا بد ان نلبس الملابس التي تحمينا من العدو المتحفز " الْبَسُوا سِلاَحَ اللهِ الْكَامِلَ لِكَيْ تَقْدِرُوا أَنْ تَثْبُتُوا ضِدَّ مَكَايِدِ إِبْلِيسَ . فَإِنَّ مُصَارَعَتَنَا لَيْسَتْ مَعَ دَمٍ وَلَحْمٍ، بَلْ مَعَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ ، مَعَ السَّلاَطِينِ ، مَعَ وُلاَةِ الْعَالَمِ " ( افسس 6 : 11، 12 ) نلبس منطقة الحق حول احقائنا لنواجه الظلم والتعسف والكذب والرياء ، نلبس درع البر فوق اجسادنا لنصد سهام الشر ورماح الخطية والاثم . نلبس في ارجلنا استعداد انجيل السلام لنسلك الطريق وندوس اشواك الخوف . نلبس ترس الايمان الذي به نقدر ان نطفئ جميع سهام الشرير الملتهبة . نلبس فوق رؤوسنا خوذة الخلاص التي تحمي افكارنا واذهاننا من لطمات اليأس . نلبس ونمسك سيف الروح ، كلمة الله الذي يقطع رقاب المجرّب ويوقف هجماته . هكذا نلبس ، هكذا نبدو ، هكذا نحيا في العالم وهكذا نواجه ظلمة هذا الدهر . نحن من مملكة تختلف عن مملكة هذا العالم ، نحن ننتمي الى مملكة سماوية . شكلنا يختلف عن شكل اهل العالم ، حياتنا ليست حياة العالم الذي نحيا فيه ، نحن نحيا في العالم ، العالم لا يحيا فينا " مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ صُلِبْتُ، فَأَحْيَا لاَ أَنَا، بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ يَحْيَا فِيَّ. فَمَا أَحْيَاهُ الآنَ فِي الْجَسَدِ ، فَإِنَّمَا أَحْيَاهُ فِي الإِيمَانِ ، إِيمَانِ ابْنِ اللهِ ، الَّذِي أَحَبَّنِي وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِي." ( غلاطية 2 : 20 )  نخلع العالم لنلبس المسيح ، نخلع الذات لنعد مكانا ً للرب ليحيا فينا . المسيح لنا ليس مخلّصا ً فقط ، المسيح لنا ليس شفيعا ً ، ليس معلّما ً وسيدا ً فحسب ، المسيح لنا حياة ، المسيح فينا حياة ، المسيح ينبوع  بر ٍ حي يملأنا ويفيض منا . ينبوع ٌ يفيض رأفة ً ولطفا ً وتواضعا ً وطول أناة  وتسامحا ً ومحبة ً وسلاما ً . يقول بولس الرسول : " فَالْبَسُوا كَمُخْتَارِي اللهِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ الْمَحْبُوبِينَ أَحْشَاءَ رَأْفَاتٍ ، وَلُطْفًا، وَتَوَاضُعًا ، وَوَدَاعَةً ، وَطُولَ أَنَاةٍ ، مُحْتَمِلِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا ، وَمُسَامِحِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا ..... وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ هذِهِ الْبَسُوا الْمَحَبَّةَ الَّتِي هِيَ رِبَاطُ الْكَمَالِ . " ( كولوسي 3 : 12 – 14 ) .


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2012)

إن جاءتك التجارب فلا تهرب ، تذكر كلمات (عبرانيين 36:10 ) «لأَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى الصَّبْرِ ، حَتَّى إِذَا صَنَعْتُمْ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ تَنَالُونَ الْمَوْعِدَ.»


----------



## fauzi (12 يناير 2012)

525 - واجه المسيح وهو على الارض حروبا ً واضطهادا ً ومقاومة واحزانا ً وآلاما ً . صارعه الشيطان . هاجمه الكتبة والكهنة وشيوخ الشعب ، طردوه من تخومهم . تشاوروا عليه واسلموه ليُصلب . عروه وجلدوه وتفلوا عليه واستهزأوا به . مزقوا جسده ، حاكموه ، ظلموه ، أدعوا عليه وسمروا يديه ورجليه وطعنوا جنبه . أدموا جبينه وقلبه . أنكره ُ تلميذه المقرّب وباعهُ وخانه ُ الذي أكل الخبز معه . هذا ليس تاريخا ً فحسب . هذه ليست احداثا ً مأساوية ماضية لوثت التاريخ . هي دليل ٌ على محبته وادراكه وفهمه وقدرته وعمله وهو يعين المجربين  منا  . هو الآن ما يزال يواجه معنا الاضطهاد الذي يحل بنا ويحمل معنا آلامنا . يتعاطف معنا ، يحس بما نُحس ، ويتألم بما نتألم " وَمَلاَكُ حَضْرَتِهِ " ينجّينا ويخلّصنا .  قلبه يخفق بما تخفق به قلوبنا . يده ليست خلفنا أو حولنا تحمينا وتعضدنا فقط . يده في سعير النار تحترق بما نحترق . هو ليس بعيدا ً يراقب  بل قريبا ً يعاني معنا . الرب أقرب من حبل الوريد . الرب وسط بؤرة العذاب الذي نحن فيه ، هو يسير وسط  ألسنة لهيب الاتون . سار بنفسه مع الفتية وسط النار . ابن الالهة سار في صحبة الفتية الثلاثة والنيران تتصاعد حولهم لا تحرقهم . كانت سورا ً حولهم كقوس نصرة ٍ وغلبة ٍ وهزيمة ٍ للشر والظلم والاضطهاد . مهما حميت نار الاضطهاد يقتل لهيبها مشعليها وتأكل ايدي الذين يعذبوننا . مهما ارتفعت السنة النار ، مهما بغت ، مهما تجبرت ، تدوسها اقدامنا واقدامه . نخطو عليها ، نسير كأننا في نزهة  ، لا تقوى النار علينا ولا تتغير رائحة ملابسنا . واذا كان الله يسمح لسمائنا أن تتلبد بالغيوم الداكنة السوداء المظلمة  ، فاذا نظرنا نجد  بسمائنا بقعة زرقاء وسط السواد تسمح باختراق الشمس ودخولها . وتتسع البقعة وتكبر وتمتد وتنتشر حتى يغلب الصفاء السحب المتراكمة .  يطردها ، ينبذها ، هكذا تفعل يد الله وهي تطرد كل ظلم ٍ واجحاف ٍ وألم ٍ يحل بنا . ويعود الصفاء ، يعود الدفء ، يحل السلام  وتشرق الشمس وتملأ السماء . يسمح الرب بالظلام  ليتفجر النور وينتشر . يسمح بالتجربة لتتم النصرة . يسمح بالصليب لتحدث القيامة . يسمح بالبراكين لتُخرج الكنوز من بطن الأرض . " مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ تَثَبَّتُ خَطَوَاتُ الإِنْسَانِ وَفِي طَرِيقِهِ يُسَرُّ. إِذَا سَقَطَ لاَ يَنْطَرِحُ ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مُسْنِدٌ يَدَهُ . أَيْضًا كُنْتُ فَتىً وَقَدْ شِخْتُ ، وَلَمْ أَرَ صِدِّيقًا تُخُلِّيَ عَنْهُ ، وَلاَ ذُرِّيَّةً لَهُ تَلْتَمِسُ خُبْزًا.  " ( مزمور 37 :  23 – 25 ) .


----------



## fauzi (13 يناير 2012)

526 - يقف الفلاح أو الزارع أمام أرضه ، يراها منبسطة ً على مرمى البصر واسعة ، جرداء ممتلئة بالحفر والاحجار والاعشاب والاشواك ، بائرة ً بلا حياة . ويعمل محراثه يشق به قلب الأرض ، يقلب جوفها ، ينقي الأحجار ، ويبعد الاشواك ، يطفئ عطشها ، يغذيها بالحبوب والبذور وينتظر . الارض تبدو خامدة ، ساكنة . ويعمل الله ، يحرك الله الحياة التي تسكن الارض . ينشق الحب ويخرج الزرع ، ينتفض ، يستقيم ، يثقب وجه الارض ، يخترق قشرتها ، يعلو النبات ، يرتفع الى فوق . ويرى الفلاح في ضوء النهار الارض وقد اخضر سطحها ، بساط ٌ سندسي ٌ يغطيها . وينمو الزرع  اكثر ، يعلو ، ويتجه نحو السماء ويزهر ويثمر ويتلون بلون الحصاد الذهبي . ويسعد الفلاح ويفرح ، يرفع وجهه  وقلبه أيضا ً نحو السماء ويشكر الله ويحمده . عمل وتعب وعرق وبذر وروى وعمل الله واحيا واثمر واعطى ووهب واغدق . الله يعمل دائما ً ويريد ان يشاركه الانسان عمله . الله والانسان يعملان معا ً . في كل شيء يعمل الله ويعمل الانسان . العمل ليس عمل الانسان ، العمل عمل الله . حين خلق الطاقة اخذها من فحم الارض ، من البترول الذي استخرجه منها ، من الكهرباء التي حصل عليها من سقوط الماء وانهماره بقوة من شلال متدفق . حين طار في الجو ممتطيا ً جسما ً معدنيا ً ، حين غزا الفضاء ، حين نزل على سطح القمر ، حين فتت الذرة ، حين استخدم اشعة الليزر ، حين وصل بعلمه ليحقق اقصى حاجاته ، كان يعمل عمل الله ، كان يتمم قصد الله ، كان ينفذ مخطط الله ويستخدم قوته . مثل المهندس الذي يضع تصميما ً ويرسمه على الورق الازرق  ليتمم تنفيذه ، ويأتي العمال يتابعون التصميم وينفذون الرسم ويصعدون بالبناء . وما أن يعلو البناء ويقف الجميع امامه سعداء يهللون للعمل الذي انجزوه معا ً . لا يستطيع البنّاء ان يقول انه تمم العمل ولا يستطيع عامل النجارة ان يقول ذلك . وليس من حق منفذ عمليات الكهرباء أو الطلاء أن ينفرد بامتياز اتمام العمل . الكل عملوا معا ً لتنفيذ تصميم  المهندس صاحب الرؤيا والخطة الذي اعد للبناء . واجه بولس الرسول موقفا ً في كنيسة كورنثوس حين حدث انقسام ٌ بين الاعضاء . قال البعض " أَنَا لِبُولُسَ "  وقال البعض الآخر "  أَنَا لأَبُلُّوسَ " وتصدى بولس للمشكلة ، قال : " فَمَنْ هُوَ بُولُسُ ؟ وَمَنْ هُوَ أَبُلُّوسُ ؟ بَلْ خَادِمَانِ آمَنْتُمْ بِوَاسِطَتِهِمَا " وقال : " أنَا غَرَسْتُ وَأَبُلُّوسُ سَقَى ، لكِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ يُنْمِي . إِذًا لَيْسَ الْغَارِسُ شَيْئًا وَلاَ السَّاقِي ، بَلِ اللهُ الَّذِي يُنْمِي . وَالْغَارِسُ وَالسَّاقِي هُمَا وَاحِدٌ ، وَلكِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ سَيَأْخُذُ أُجْرَتَهُ بِحَسَبِ تَعَبِهِ . فَإِنَّنَا نَحْنُ عَامِلاَنِ مَعَ اللهِ ، وَأَنْتُمْ فَلاَحَةُ اللهِ، بِنَاءُ اللهِ . " ( 1 كورنثوس 3 ) .


----------



## fauzi (14 يناير 2012)

527 - في قمة تجبره وهو في عنفوان قوته ، كان لم يزل شاول ينفث تهديدا ً وقتلا ً على تلاميذ الرب . كان يسافر ويطاردهم ، يقبض عليهم  ويلقي بهم في السجون ، يقتلهم ثم يفتك بهم . وفي طريق جبروته وهو يعتلي جواده بغتة ابرق حوله نور ٌ من السماء اسقطه على الارض . وهو ملقى ً وسط حوافر الجياد منكفئ على وجهه ومنكسر ، سأل : " يَا رَبُّ، مَاذَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَل َ؟ " ( اعمال الرسل 9 : 6 )  . وقيل له ماذا ينبغي ان يفعل . لم يستطع ان يرفس مناخس ، سلّم واستسلم وتألم . كان الله قد اعده ليكون اناء ً مختارا ً ليحمل اسم الرب امام الامم والملوك وبني اسرائيل . وعلى مر السنين أرى الله بولس كم ينبغي ان يتألم من أجل اسمه ، وأُضطهد المُضطهد . لكن الله اراه رؤى ً واعلن له اعلانات عظيمة ، اُختطف الى السماء الثالثة الى  الفردوس ، رأى ما لم تره عين ، سمع ما لم تسمعه أذن ، كلمات ٌ لا ينطق بها ولا يسوغ لانسان أن يتكلم بها ، ولئلا يرتفع بفرط الاعلانات أُعطي شوكة ً في الجسد ، ملاك الشيطان ليلطمه لئلا يرتفع . شوكة ٌ في الجسد ، يقولون انها مرض في العينين ، رمد ٌ أو عجز ٌ في النظر ، اعاقة ٌ قاسية . أصبح يحتاج دائما ً لمن يكتب له وينسخ رسائله . عاش بولس حبيس عجزه واعاقته . وسط خدمته ، وسط الرؤى والاعلانات ، وسط النجاح العظيم ، وزنه الرب بثقل ٍ وعجز ٍ وشوكة . ارتمى امام الرب . سقط على وجهه وتضرع وصلى وطلب ثلاث مرات ان تفارقه شوكته . ولم يرفع الله شوكته عنه ، لم يشف ِ اعاقته ، لم يقّوي عجزه ، لم يستجب لتضرعه . قال له : " تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي ، لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي الضَّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ " ( 2 كورنثوس 12 : 9 )  فاخذ يلهج ويفتخر مسرورا ً بضعفاته . قال :" لِذلِكَ أُسَرُّ بِالضَّعَفَاتِ وَالشَّتَائِمِ وَالضَّرُورَاتِ وَالاضْطِهَادَاتِ وَالضِّيقَاتِ لأَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ . لأَنِّي حِينَمَا أَنَا ضَعِيفٌ فَحِينَئِذٍ أَنَا قَوِيٌّ.  "  نعمة الله جعلت قوته في الضعف تكمل . الله " يُعْطِي الْمُعْيِيَ قُدْرَةً ، وَلِعَدِيمِ الْقُوَّةِ يُكَثِّرُ شِدَّةً.اَلْغِلْمَانُ يُعْيُونَ وَيَتْعَبُونَ ، وَالْفِتْيَانُ يَتَعَثَّرُونَ تَعَثُّرًا . وَأَمَّا مُنْتَظِرُو الرَّبِّ فَيُجَدِّدُونَ قُوَّةً . يَرْفَعُونَ أَجْنِحَةً كَالنُّسُورِ. يَرْكُضُونَ وَلاَ يَتْعَبُونَ . يَمْشُونَ وَلاَ يُعْيُونَ. " ( اشعياء 40 : 29 – 31 ) . اذا اصابك عجز ، اذا امسكت بك اعاقة ، اذا حلت بجسدك شوكة لا تنزوي في الظل تلوك عجزك لا تبكي وتندب حظك ، لا تنطوي حول شوكتك . افتخر في ضعفاتك ، افرح في اضطهاداتك ، نعمته تكفيك . ترنم في احزانك ، هلل في هزيمتك  ، نعمته ُ تكفيك .


----------



## fauzi (15 يناير 2012)

528 -  منذ قيام كنيسة الرب ، منذ عصر المسيحية الاول ، واولاد الله يُضطهدون لاجل اسمه . ما ان صعد يسوع الى السماء ، وبدأ الرسل ينفذون ارساليته وهم يواجهون الاضطهاد . امسكوا بهم ، القوا بهم في السجون ، ضربوهم ، عذبوهم ، رجموهم وقتلوهم . سلسلة من الاضطهاد المخزي الذي لوث وجه التاريخ وشوه صورته . حكام بغاة ، وحوش ٌ وطغاة ، تلذذوا وتفننوا في تعذيب وقتل الشهداء . تجربوا في هزء ٍ وجلد ، في قيود ٍ وحبس ، رُجموا ، نُشروا ، جُربوا ، ماتوا قتلا ً بالسيف . أُلقي بهم الى الوحوش تفترسهم . طافوا في جلود الحيوان ، أُحرقوا ودُفنوا أحياء . لم يتراجعوا ، لم ينكروا سيدهم ، لم يستسلموا ، لم يخوروا أو يفشلوا " لِذلِكَ لاَ نَفْشَلُ ، بَلْ وَإِنْ كَانَ إِنْسَانُنَا الْخَارِجُ يَفْنَى ، فَالدَّاخِلُ يَتَجَدَّدُ يَوْمًا فَيَوْمًا. لأَنَّ خِفَّةَ ضِيقَتِنَا الْوَقْتِيَّةَ تُنْشِئُ لَنَا أَكْثَرَ فَأَكْثَرَ ثِقَلَ مَجْدٍ أَبَدِيًّا. وَنَحْنُ غَيْرُ نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى الأَشْيَاءِ الَّتِي تُرَى ، بَلْ إِلَى الَّتِي لاَ تُرَى. لأَنَّ الَّتِي تُرَى وَقْتِيَّةٌ ، وَأَمَّا الَّتِي لاَ تُرَى فَأَبَدِيَّةٌ. " ( 2 كورنثوس 4 : 16 – 18 ) هذا هو الذي جعل اول الشهداء ، اسْتِفَانُوسُ يقف شامخا ً ، عالي الرأس أمام المجمع . في ايمان ٍ وفي قوة . في اصرار ٍ وفي عزم ، فبدا وجهه امام الجميع كأنه وجه ملاك . وقف وهو عالم ٌ ان ساعته قد اقتربت ، يقول لهم " أَنْتُمْ دَائِمًا تُقَاوِمُونَ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ . كَمَا كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ كَذلِكَ أَنْتُمْ . أَيُّ الأَنْبِيَاءِ لَمْ يَضْطَهِدْهُ آبَاؤُكُمْ ؟ .......  أَخَذْتُمُ النَّامُوسَ بِتَرْتِيبِ مَلاَئِكَةٍ وَلَمْ تَحْفَظُوهُ . فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا هذَا حَنِقُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ وَصَرُّوا بِأَسْنَانِهِمْ عَلَيْهِ. وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَشَخَصَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ مُمْتَلِئٌ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ ، فَرَأَى مَجْدَ اللهِ ، وَيَسُوعَ قَائِمًا عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ. فَقَالَ: هَا أَنَا أَنْظُرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ مَفْتُوحَةً ، وَابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَائِمًا عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ  . فَصَاحُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَسَدُّوا آذَانَهُمْ ، وَهَجَمُوا عَلَيْهِ بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ، وَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَرَجَمُوهُ ........ فَكَانُوا يَرْجُمُونَ اسْتِفَانُوسَ وَهُوَ يَدْعُو وَيَقُولُ : أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ اقْبَلْ رُوحِي . ثُمَّ جَثَا عَلَى رُكْبَتَيْهِ وَصَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ:  يَا رَبُّ، لاَ تُقِمْ لَهُمْ هذِهِ الْخَطِيَّةَ . وَإِذْ قَالَ هذَا رَقَدَ " ( اعمال الرسل 7 : 51 – 59 )  ملحمة تعذيب واستشهاد ، ملحمة ُ ظلم ٍ واضطهاد ، هكذا نمت وتأسست كنيسة المسيح . وما يزال العالم يضطهد اولاد الله ، يطاردهم في كل مكان ، يتعقبهم بحقده وظلمه . وما يزال الشهداء في مسالك الارض يتساقطون ، تتساقط اجسادهم وتعلو ارواحهم ، لا يتراجعون ، لا ينكرون ، لا يستسلمون ، لا يخورون ، لا يفشلون ، لان لهم " هذَا الْكَنْزُ فِي أَوَانٍ خَزَفِيَّةٍ ، لِيَكُونَ فَضْلُ الْقُوَّةِ للهِ لاَ مِنَّا. مُكْتَئِبِينَ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مُتَضَايِقِينَ . مُتَحَيِّرِينَ ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ يَائِسِينَ . مُضْطَهَدِينَ ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مَتْرُوكِينَ . مَطْرُوحِينَ ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ هَالِكِينَ . حَامِلِينَ فِي الْجَسَدِ كُلَّ حِينٍ إِمَاتَةَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ ، لِكَيْ تُظْهَرَ حَيَاةُ يَسُوعَ أَيْضًا فِي جَسَدِنَا. " ( 2 كورنثوس 4 : 7 – 10 ) سمفونية خالدة لا يفهمها العالم " وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا " ( متى 10 : 28 ) لا تنظر الى ما يرى بل الى ما لا يرى ، لا الى الاشياء الوقتية بل الابدية .


----------



## fauzi (16 يناير 2012)

529 - هل تأملت في عظمة الله ؟ هل فكرت في جلاله ؟ هل سعيت  لمعرفة قدرته ؟ لا ادعوك لأن تفهم او تدرك او تحيط به ، هذا مستحيل على مخلوق مثلك . الفناء لا يستوعب الخلود ، التراب لا يصمد للنور الازلي الابدي ، العقل البشري ذرة عاجزة عن ادراك قدرة الله وعظمته وجلاله . لكن إن تأملت  بخشوع ٍ في ذات الله الذي تنتمي اليه وتعبده امتلئت عجبا ً . الله من كال بكفه المياه ، كل مياه العالم التي تغطي تسعين في المئة من مساحة الارض ، كل هذه المياه قطرة في كفه ، ترتعش على راحته ، تترجرج في استحياء . الله هو الذي قاس السماوات بالشبر ، السماوات المتسعة ، الكون اللانهائي . بالنسبة لله نهائي ، منشور ٌ امامه، منبسط  ، قابل للقياس بالشبر ، الله هو الذي كال بالكيل تراب الارض ووزن الجبال بالقبان والآكام بالميزان . يجمعها في يده ، يمسكها باصابعه ، يحيطها ويحتويها ويزنها ويحصيها . الله الاعظم ، الله الاكبر ، الله الذي لا يحتويه احتواء ولا يدركه ادراك . اين هو ؟ اين يقيم ؟ اين يسكن ؟ هل تعرف اين يسكن الله العلي ؟ يقول اشعياء النبي : " هكَذَا قَالَ الْعَلِيُّ الْمُرْتَفِعُ ، سَاكِنُ الأَبَدِ ، الْقُدُّوسُ اسْمُهُ: فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الْمُرْتَفِعِ الْمُقَدَّسِ أَسْكُنُ ، وَمَعَ الْمُنْسَحِقِ وَالْمُتَوَاضِعِ الرُّوحِ " ( اشعياء 57 : 15 ) هل تسمع ذلك ؟ هل تسمع ؟ الله يسكن مكانين لا ثالث لهما . في الموضع المرتفع المقدس عرشه يعلو الكون ، كرسيه يملأ السماء . الله عظيم ، اعظم من ان تحتويه سماء السماوات ،  السماء لا تسع حضرته . الله قدوس ، اقدس من ان تليق به مقادس السماء لتكون موطئ قدميه . سكنه اعظم وارفع من كل عظيم مرتفع . اقدس واطهر من كل قدس ٍ قدوس . هذا مكانه الاول العالي السامي المرتفع . مكانه الثاني مع الانسان ، مع الانسان المنسحق ، الانسان المتواضع الروح ، يسكن الله قلب الانسان ، ما هو  الانسان بالنسبة للكون ،  بالنسبة للسماء ؟ لا شيء ، لا شيء بالمرة ، لكن الله يتواضع ويتضع ، يجعل نفسه في حجم قلب الانسان ، مسكن الله الثاني . قلب الانسان المنسحق المتواضع الروح ، قلب الطفل الصغير . ما اعظم الله ، ما امجد الله ، ما اكبر الله ، ما اقدس الله ، ما اعجبه . لا لانه يسكن السماء ، يحرك كرة الارض ، يتحكم في الكون والطبيعة والخلق ، بل لانه سبحانه يضع نفسه لاجل الانسان ، يخلي نفسه ليحيا قلب الانسان . الله بكل عظمته ، بكل جلاله ، بكل قداسته ، بكل قدرته يسكن قلبك . قلبك مسكن الله ، قلبك محل اقامة الله .


----------



## fauzi (18 يناير 2012)

530 - نستيقظ في الصباح يملئنا التفاؤل ، ننظر من النافذة نرى ضياء ً يملأ الجو . نستنشق الأمل في يوم جديد جميل ، نسرع  بالخروج لنواجه حياتنا اليومية . ونخطو الى الخارج ، تصدمنا اصوات الشارع ، ضجيج اصوات عالية وصراخ . تهب حولنا ريح تثير التراب ، يتصاعد الغبار ، يعلو ، يلطم وجوهنا ، يدخل عيوننا ، يغزو خياشيمنا ، يكتم انفاسنا ، يجعلنا نسعل وندمع وتتعثر خطواتنا . تسقط اقدامنا في حفر ٍ لم نرها . تنغمس احذيتنا في طين الشوارع . ما هذا الذي حولنا ؟ هذا التلوث يلوث حياتنا ، لم نُخلق لهذا الجو الكئيب . ويبدأ تعاملنا مع الناس ، نصارع الخداع والكذب ، نصطدم بالرياء والنفاق ، نسير في طرقات الحياة الملتوية ، منحنيات كبيت جحا نتوه فيها ونضيع . ويهاجمنا اليأس ، نفقد تفاؤلنا ، يضيع حماسنا ، نذوب في دوامة الاحباط . لن ينقذنا من ذلك الا ان نلبس الايمان وننظر الى فوق ونستدعي وعود الله . الله لم يعدنا بارض ٍ مستوية بل وعدنا ان يسير معنا الطرق الوعرة يقودنا . الله لم يعدنا بالجو الصحو والشمس الساطعة ، وعدنا بأن يخترق معنا العاصفة . تمسك بوعوده ، استدعيها ، طالبه بها ، اسأله ، مُد يدك اليه ، خذها . وعود الله لنا متاحة ، موجودة ٌ لديه ، محفوظة لنا لحين نطالب بها ونحصل عليها . يقول بطرس الرسول : " قَدْ وَهَبَ لَنَا الْمَوَاعِيدَ الْعُظْمَى وَالثَّمِينَةَ ، لِكَيْ تَصِيرُوا بِهَا شُرَكَاءَ الطَّبِيعَةِ الإِلهِيَّةِ ، هَارِبِينَ مِنَ الْفَسَادِ الَّذِي فِي الْعَالَمِ " ( 2 بطرس 1 : 4 )  مواعيده عظمى وثمينة . يعيش كثيرون بؤساء ويد الله تمتد اليهم بالسعادة . السعادة امامهم . ويعيش الكثيرون فقراء وكنوز الله في متناول ايديهم ، كل كنوز الله . كالمتسول الذي مات من البرد والجوع على وسادة ممتلئة باوراق النقد . عاش يمد يده يشحذ ويجمع الاموال يدخرها في وسادته ويموت فوقها جائعا ً . وعود الله تحرك ايماننا ، تقويه ، تنميه ، تجعل الحرارة تدب فيه . ويشب الايمان ، يقف شامخا ً ، يثبّت قدميه على صخرة وعود الله وعهوده . كل ما حولنا في العالم غبار وتراب ، صعاب ٌ وعذاب ، حروب ٌ وصراعات ، غيوم ٌ كثيرة سوداء . لكن وعود الله شمس ٌ ساطعة حرارتها تطرد كل الغيوم . صخور ٌ صلبة حادة ، الايمان بوعود الله يحطمها ، يسحقها ، يذرّيها في الهواء . مواعيد ٌ عظمى ، مواعيد ٌ ثمينة ، لا تسدد احتياجنا وتعبد الطرق فقط ، بل تصيّرنا " شُرَكَاءَ الطَّبِيعَةِ الإِلهِيَّةِ " تشكلنا وتصنعنا وتبعدنا عن الفساد . لا تفقد تفاؤلك ، مواعيد الله لك .


----------



## fauzi (19 يناير 2012)

531 - كان المسيح يجلس فوق ربوة عالية في الخلاء ، كان الجو صحوا ً والسماء صافية . والشمس ترسل اشعتها تملأ المكان نورا ً ودفء ً وحياة ، جمال ٌ يفوق الوصف . والتفّت الجموع حول المسيح . جائت من كل انحاء البلاد لتسمع اقواله وترى افعاله . نظر المسيح اليهم بقلبه الحنون ، اخترقت نظراته رؤوسهم ، علم افكارهم وهمومهم ، اهتزت مشاعره وعواطفه ، عرف ما يثقل اكتافهم وما يشغل اهتمامهم . ارتفعت نظراته عنهم الى الفضاء الممتد حوله وحولهم ، سقطت انظاره على الحقول الممتدة على الجبل ونزلت الى الوادي المغطى ببساط اخضر . بساط اخضر ممتد يلف الارض جميعها ، يتدرج اللون الأخضر ويتشكل اشكالا ً عديدة . تطريز رائع وزخرفة عبقرية ونمنمات دقيقة . لم تمتد يد انسان لتصنع ذلك الجمال كله . نباتات وزهور وزنابق برية مزينة بكل الوان الطبيعة احتفلت في ضوء الشمس فزهت . تحولت انظار الجموع تتبع انظار المسيح ، ورأوا الجمال الخارق الذي يحيط بهم ، دخلت الرائحة الجميلة انوفهم ، اريج الزهور وعبير الورود وشذى النباتات عبق حولهم . ارتفعت العصافير فوق رؤوسهم ، تنقلت الفراشات بين الزهور ترتشف رحيقها . جمال ٌ يحتضن اجسادهم المتعبة ، جمال ٌ يخفق مع قلوبهم المهمومة . رأى المسيح همومهم تشوه جمال اللوحة حوله فارتفع صوته يقول : " لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِحَيَاتِكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ ، وَلاَ لِلْجَسَدِ بِمَا تَلْبَسُونَ. اَلْحَيَاةُ أَفْضَلُ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ ، وَالْجَسَدُ أَفْضَلُ مِنَ اللِّبَاسِ . تَأَمَّلُوا الْغِرْبَانَ: أَنَّهَا لاَ تَزْرَعُ وَلاَ تَحْصُدُ ، وَلَيْسَ لَهَا مَخْدَعٌ وَلاَ مَخْزَنٌ ، وَاللهُ يُقِيتُهَا. كَمْ أَنْتُمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَفْضَلُ مِنَ الطُّيُورِ! ……..  تَأَمَّلُوا الزَّنَابِقَ كَيْفَ تَنْمُو: لاَ تَتْعَبُ وَلاَ تَغْزِلُ، وَلكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ : إِنَّهُ وَلاَ سُلَيْمَانُ فِي كُلِّ مَجْدِهِ كَانَ يَلْبَسُ كَوَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهَا. …… فَلاَ تَطْلُبُوا أَنْتُمْ مَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَشْرَبُونَ وَلاَ تَقْلَقُوا ..... بَلِ اطْلُبُوا مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ ، وَهذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ. " لوقا 12 : 22 – 31 ) 
 أترى فيض خير الله حولك ؟ أترى كيف صنع الله الطبيعة ؟ كيف البسها ردائها ؟ لم تغزل ، لم تنسج ، لم تخيّط ، لم تتعب . أترى كيف البسها الله بذوق ٍ وجمال ٍ ملابسها ؟ الله يصنع كل شيء ٍ كاملا ً ، يوفر لك النبات لا مغذيا ً فقط بل جميلا ً رائعا ً . يوفر لك الحياة والدفء لا حماية ً فقط بل نورا ً وبهاء ً وصفاء ً براقا ً . الله يعطيك بغنى ً للتمتع ، الله يوفر لك ملبسك ومأكلك في اطباق ٍ ذهبية . ماذا يقلقك ، ماذا يزعجك ، ماذا يخيفك ؟ " لاَ تَخَفْ ، أَيُّهَا الْقَطِيعُ الصَّغِيرُ، لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ قَدْ سُرَّ أَنْ يُعْطِيَكُمُ الْمَلَكُوتَ. " ( لوقا 12 : 32 ) .


----------



## fauzi (20 يناير 2012)

532 - يحيا الانسان حياته ويسير في طريقه ويسعى في عمله وفي داخله خوف . ينشغل  بعمله ، يعرق ويتعب ، يخسر ويكسب ، ينجح ويفشل وفي داخله خوف . يأكل  يشرب ، يسعد يشقى ، يضحك يبكي ، يتمتع يعاني ، وفي داخله خوف . يتنقل بين البلاد ، يسافر ، يعبر البحر ، يطير في الهواء ، يصعد ويهبط ، وفي داخله خوف . خوف ٌ لا يفارقه اينما ذهب . خوف يلفه مهما اختفى . خوف ٌ يحيط به دائما ً ، خوف الموت . في الضوء المبهر يرى عيون الموت ، في الظلام الدامس يرى وجه . في سكون الليل يسمع خطواته ، في صخب النهار يسمع ضحكاته ، لا مفر منه . ويموت مئات المرات خوفا ً من الموت  . يحيا مائتا ً ويموت حيا ً بسببه . ويأتي بولس الرسول ويقول : " الْمَوْتُ هُوَ رِبْحٌ. " (فيلبي 1: 21 ) الموت  مكسب ، الموت نصرة . لا يخاف الموت ، لا يخشاه . ونندهش نحن ، لكنه يقول : " لأَنَّ لِيَ الْحَيَاةَ هِيَ الْمَسِيحُ " لذلك يصبح الموت ربحا ً لأن له الحياة هي المسيح . هذه الحياة جعلت الموت ربحا ً . وانت وانا وكل مؤمن يستطيع ان يعيش الحياة التي عاشها بولس هي المسيح لأن " كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ الله ِ، أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ .  اَلَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ ، وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَدٍ ، وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُل ، بَلْ مِنَ اللهِ . " ( يوحنا 1 : 12 ، 13 ) .  "  شُرَكَاءَ الطَّبِيعَةِ الإِلهِيَّةِ " متحدون معه ، ملتحمون به ، عائشون فيه وهو فيهم . اذا جاء بولس الرسول الآن وتابع رحلاته في العالم ، ماذا يجد ذلك الرحالة العظيم ؟ يجد أناسا ً يعيشون المعرفة ، علماء وفلاسفة ، مخترعين وبحاثة ، المعرفة حياتهم . يجد رجالا ً ونساء ً يعيشون الثروة والغنى  ، الذهب والفضة ، المال حياتهم . يجد افرادا ً يعيشون الشهرة تحت الاضواء والتصفيق والتهليل . الشهرة حياتهم . يجد من يسعون ويعيشون السلطة ، تنحني الهامات امامهم ، النفوذ حياتهم . يجد ذلك كله حوله ، لكنه يرى في قلوبهم خوف الموت وفي اجسادهم برودة الموت . يرى ذلك فيحزن ، ويجدد تأكيده واكتشافه : " لأَنَّ لِيَ الْحَيَاةَ هِيَ الْمَسِيحُ وَالْمَوْتُ هُوَ رِبْحٌ . " أعظم تجارة لك هي المسيح .  المسيح حياة ، المسيح الابدي فيك  فحياتك ابدية ، حياتك هنا هي المسيح إذ لك طبيعته الالهية والطبيعة الالهية ليست طبيعة موت . حياتك هناك هي المسيح ، هناك تحيا ابديته معه ، هناك تتمجد مجده الابدي .


----------



## fauzi (21 يناير 2012)

533 - كثيرون يخطئون وهم يتصورون ان الخلاص سهل وميسور ، متاح ٌ دائما ًُُ . هو متاح ٌ فعلا ً ، من حق كل من يؤمن ويقبل الى المسيح نادما ً يطلب بايمان ، لكنه ليس سهلا ً رخيصا ً يعقب خطوة التوبة خطوة الاتباع . واتباع المسيح ليس نزهة ً مريحة ، اتّباع المسيح صعب . بينما كان المسيح يسير وسط الجموع جائه شاب وقال : " أَتْبَعُكَ أَيْنَمَا تَمْضِي ". عيناه مشحونتان بالاعجاب ، عامراتان بالحماس ، اراد ان يسير وراء المسيح  ويتبعه . والتقت عيناه بعيني المسيح ، رأى فيهما نفسه ، كشف المسيح غايته من رغبته في اتباعه . قال له : " لِلثَّعَالِبِ أَوْجِرَةٌ ، وَلِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ أَوْكَارٌ، وَأَمَّا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَيْنَ يُسْنِدُ رَأْسَهُ " (لوقا 9 : 58 ) ادرك الفتى صعوبة اتّباع المسيح لأن يكون له مكان اقامة وراحة فتراجع . ورأى المسيح بالقرب منه شابا ً آخر يسير ورائه لا يفارقه ، قال له : " اتْبَعْنِي " وارتجف الفتى ، ارتج قلبه ، ما اعظم دعوة المسيح له ، لكنه قال : " ائْذَنْ لِي أَنْ أَمْضِيَ أَوَّلاً وَأَدْفِنَ أَبِي " ارتباطات ٌ وقيود ٌ والتزامات ٌ تشده وتجذبه نحو المسيح ونحو العالم ، بين الاتّباع ودفن الموتى . وبوضوح ٍ اعلنه المسيح : ان الموتى يدفنون الموتى . اتّباع المسح مناداة ٌ بملكوت الله الحي . وطلب ثالث أن يأذن له  أولا ً أن يودع  أهل بيته ، يرتمي على اعناقهم ويبكي . لا يا ولدي ، لا " لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَضَعُ يَدَهُ عَلَى الْمِحْرَاثِ وَيَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ يَصْلُحُ لِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ . " الخلاص متاح ٌ للجميع واتّباع المسيح حق ٌ لكل انسان لكن التلمذة مكلّفة . الله يفتح ذراعيه لك ، الله يدعوك اليه ، الله فتح الباب امامك للخلاص . إن جئت اليه ، إن دعوته للدخول يدخل الى قلبك وحياتك ويتعشى معك وانت معه ، لكن وهذه الـ لكن هامة ٌٌ جدا ً ، لا بد ان تجلس وتحسب النفقة ، هل عندك ما يلزم ؟ هل لديك ما يكفي لبناء برج اتّباع المسيح  والتلمذة له  قبل أن تبدأ ؟ احسب ( لوقا 14 : 28 ) . " مَنْ لاَ يَحْمِلُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَأْتِي وَرَائِي فَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذًا." ( لوقا 14 : 27 ) حمل الصليب ثمن التلمذة . يقول بولس الرسول : " مَا كَانَ لِي رِبْحًا ، فَهذَا قَدْ حَسِبْتُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ خَسَارَةً. بَلْ إِنِّي أَحْسِبُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ أَيْضًا خَسَارَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ فَضْلِ مَعْرِفَةِ الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّي ، الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِهِ خَسِرْتُ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ ، وَأَنَا أَحْسِبُهَا نُفَايَةً لِكَيْ أَرْبَحَ الْمَسِيحَ " ( فيلبي 3 : 7 ، 8 ) إن اردت ان تربح الابدية ألق ِ بالنفاية الزائلة من يدك وتعال ، تعال اليه .


----------



## fauzi (22 يناير 2012)

534 - للعالم اسلوب للربح والخسارة والأخذ ، كل ما تأخذه ربح ، وكل ما تعطيه خسارة  . ولله اسلوب ٌ يختلف تماما ً بخصوص الربح والخسارة ، كل ما تعطيه ربح وما تقدمه افضل . وحتى تحقق في العالم ربحا ً فانت تسعى لتقبض وتحصل وتستولي وتجمع وتكدّس وتخزّن . ولكي تحقق ربحا ًَ في العالم الروحي فانت تعطي وتبذل وتضحي وتتنازل وتترك وتنفق . وفي سبيل الربح والأخذ في العالم ، تأخذ ما ليس حقك وتحصل على ما تريد بكل الوسائل . اذا وقف في طريقك من يهدد حصولك على ما تريد ، تحاربه ، تهاجمه ، وتحطمه وتسحقه . تريد لنفسك الاكثر والاوفر ، تضع نفسك في اول الصف في المقدمة قبل غيرك . في الحياة الروحية تكسب حين تخسر ، تنجح حين تفشل ، تعلو حين تخضع وتتضع " مَنْ وَجَدَ حَيَاتَهُ يُضِيعُهَا ، وَمَنْ أَضَاعَ حَيَاتَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِي يَجِدُهَا." ( متى 10 : 39 ) اذا وضعت نفسك رفعك الله ومجدك . قال المسيح : " إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَيَّ وَلاَ يُبْغِضُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَامْرَأَتَهُ وَأَوْلاَدَهُ وَإِخْوَتَهُ وَأَخَوَاتِهِ ، حَتَّى نَفْسَهُ أَيْضًا ، فَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذًا." ( لوقا 14 : 26 ) وقال له بطرس : " هَا نَحْنُ قَدْ تَرَكْنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتَبِعْنَاكَ " فاجاب يسوع وقال : " الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ:لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ تَرَكَ بَيْتًا أَوْ إِخْوَةً أَوْ أَخَوَاتٍ أَوْ أَبًا أَوْ أُمًّا أَوِ امْرَأَةً أَوْ أَوْلاَدًا أَوْ حُقُولاً، لأَجْلِي وَلأَجْلِ الإِنْجِيل ِ، إِلاَّ وَيَأْخُذُ مِئَةَ ضِعْفٍ الآنَ فِي هذَا الزَّمَانِ ، بُيُوتًا وَإِخْوَةً وَأَخَوَاتٍ وَأُمَّهَاتٍ وَأَوْلاَدًا وَحُقُولاً، مَعَ اضْطِهَادَاتٍ ، وَفِي الدَّهْرِ الآتِي الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ " ( مرقس 10 : 29 ، 30 ) هذه هي اساليب الربح والخسارة الروحية " مَغْبُوطٌ هُوَ الْعَطَاءُ أَكْثَرُ مِنَ الأَخْذِ " ( اعمال الرسل 20 : 35 ) تجارة مختلفة عن تجارة العالم ، ان تعطي ، ان تهب ، ان تقدّم ، ان تضحي وتبذل ، تقديم الكل ، كل شيء ،  تسليم الكل ، كل شيء ، لا يغلو شيء ولا يُحجب شيء عن المسيح . ترك الصيادون شباكهم وقواربهم ، تركوا صيد السمك فجعلهم صيادي ناس . اخلى المسيح نفسه ، أخذ صورة عبد ، صار في شبه الناس  " وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ. لِذلِكَ رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ أَيْضًا ، وَأَعْطَاهُ اسْمًا فَوْقَ كُلِّ اسْمٍ لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ ، وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ الآبِ. " ( فيلبي 2 : 7 – 11 ) لا تتاجر تجارة العالم بالاخذ والصراع للحصول على ما لا حق لك فيه ، تاجر تجارة الله ، أعطه قلبك ليملأه ُ ، حياتك لتربحها ، رأسك ليكلّله .


----------



## zezza (23 يناير 2012)

*شكرا استاذ فوزى للتأملات الجميلة 
ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## fauzi (25 يناير 2012)

zezza قال:


> *شكرا استاذ فوزى للتأملات الجميلة
> ربنا يعوضك *



شكرا zezza 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (25 يناير 2012)

535 - كان بولس الرسول مسافرا ً ضمن عدد من الاسرى والجند على سفينة ٍ في البحر ، وهاجت على السفينة ريح ٌ شديدة ، ولم تكن السفينة قادرة على مقاومة الزوبعة . و لشدة الريح كانت السفينة تُحمل ، ولتخفيف حمولة السفينة ألقوا بالاثاث في البحر . اشتدت العاصفة وكانت تتلاعب بالسفينة التي كانت كقشة ٍ صغيرة في مهب الريح . وفي الليل والظلام يلف البحر والسفينة في غلالته ، والامواج تتلاطم وتعلو ، زمجر الرعد وكأنه ايقظ شياطين اليَم وامتلأت السماء السوداء بالبرق . كانت ألسنته ُ كسيوف نار مشرّعة لتحصد أرواح ركاب السفينة وحمولتها . وبينما الكل خائف ٌ يرتعب ولا يعرف ماذا ستكون نهاية العاصفة ونهايته ، كان بولس يرقد في جوف السفينة في هدوء ٍ وسكون واطمئنان ليس غريبا ً عليه . لم يكن يعرف الخوف ، لم يعرف شكله أو ملامحه ، لم يزره ُ الخوف في صحوه ِ أو نومه ِ . ووقف به في تلك الليلة ِ ملاك الله ، قال له : " لاَ تَخَفْ يَا بُولُسُ. " ، ولم يكن خائفا ً . ثم قال له : " يَنْبَغِي لَكَ أَنْ تَقِفَ أَمَامَ قَيْصَرَ. وَهُوَذَا قَدْ وَهَبَكَ اللهُ جَمِيعَ الْمُسَافِرِينَ مَعَكَ. " ( اعمال الرسل 27 : 24 ) . في قلب المخاطر كان يرى ملاك الله ، وكان يسمع صوت الله ويتقبل اعلاناته . قلبه ُ مضبوط ٌ موجه ٌ على صوت الله ، جهاز استقباله معدّ ٌ لاستقبال الارسال الالهي . إذا كنا ساكنين الملجأ الآمن الحصين ، إذا كنا نعيش حياة ً يمتلكها المسيح ، عنايته ُ تحصرنا ، تحيط بنا ، تحمينا ، تصد  الزوابع والعواصف عنا ، تطردها بعيدا ً فلا نشعر بالخوف ، لا يدخل ساحتنا ، لا نعرف الخوف . الخوف ُ غريب ٌ عنا . ثم نتلقى عونه ، يرسل لنا ملائكته التي تخدمنا وتكون طوع أيدينا ما دمنا ننتمي له . ونعرف صوته ، وندرك اعلاناته ، ويكشف لنا مشيئته ، ويعلن لنا قصده . ونصلي كما صلى بولس وسط العاصفة ، وسط البحر الهائج والموج الصاخب ، وسط الظلام والسنة البرق تخطف الابصار ، نصلي وسط هدير الرعد . ويسمع لنا ، يصل صوتنا له ، لا يعوق صلاتنا عواصف أو زلازل ، ثم نسمع نحن ايضا ً صوته ، نفهم رسالته ، نعرف ارادته ، ننفذ مشيئته . وهب الله بولس جميع المسافرين معه . طلب منه ذلك واستجاب له " لاَ تَخَفْ يَا بُولُسُ . …… هُوَذَا قَدْ وَهَبَكَ اللهُ جَمِيعَ الْمُسَافِرِينَ مَعَكَ. "  ، لا تخف .  بثقة ٍ وتأكيد ٍ قال بولس : " لِذلِكَ سُرُّوا أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، لأَنِّي أُومِنُ بِاللهِ أَنَّهُ يَكُونُ هكَذَا كَمَا قِيلَ لِي. " . لك مكان ٌ آمن ٌ عند الله ، في المسيح الملجأ الحصين . هناك لا خوف ، عنده يظهر لك ملاكه يُعلن لك حمايته .


----------



## fauzi (27 يناير 2012)

536 - سار شعب الله في البرية يجرّون اقدامهم جرّا ً ، كانت اقدامهم ثقيلة . الرمال ناعمة تغوص فيها الاقدام وتغرق ، تحتاج الى جهد ٍ كبير لاقتلاعها منها ، الشمس تحرق رؤوسهم ، اشعتها سياط ٌ لامعة تلدغ ، تلسع ، تكوي . الجفاف يمزق جوفهم ، يهري امعائهم ، يعتصر حياتهم ، يفترس عصارة اجسامهم . نار ٌ فوقهم ونار ٌ داخلهم . السماء عاقر بلا ماء ، الشمس تمتص كل رجاء . رأوا الموت يدنو منهم . لفحت وجوههم انفاسه العفنة الحارقة . صرخوا ، نادوا . وسمع الله ندائهم ، اسرع لخلاصهم ، فجّر داخل البرية ينابيع ماء ٍ رطبة . ارتموا وسط الماء يرتشفون ، يشربون ، يغتسلون ، يسبحون ، يرتوون ويشبعون . ثم بنى الله لهم خيمة ً يستظلون بها ويقفون بحضرته يتمتعون بوجوده معهم . ولم تعد البرية ، برية . لم تعد الصحراء ، صحراء . وجود الله معهم جعلها جنة ً خضراء . كما وقف الشعب في البرية تحت خيمة الاجتماع ينعمون بحضور الله وتواجده معهم ،  فلنقف جميعا ً على شاطئ الابدية ايدينا في أيدي بعض في مسكن معد لنا هناك ، مسكن الله مع الناس ، هو سيسكن معنا ونكون له شعبا ً والله نفسه يكون معنا . في البرية كما في الابدية  " اللهُ خَلاَصِي فَأَطْمَئِنُّ وَلاَ أَرْتَعِبُ ، لأَنَّ يَاهَ يَهْوَهَ قُوَّتِي وَتَرْنِيمَتِي وَقَدْ صَارَ لِي خَلاَصًا " ( اشعياء 12 : 2 ) . في البرية اطمأن لا ارتعب ، احتمي بخيمته ، استظل برحمته ، هو قوتي وترنيمتي . في الابدية اطمأن لا ارتعب  ، اتمتع  بحضرته ، اسكن في نعمته ، هو قوتي وترنيمتي  .  في البرية كما في الابدية اسمع صوت الله : يا ابني انت معي في كل حين وكل ما لي ، فهو لك . مع الله اينما كنت تتفجر ينابيع الخلاص ، نستقي مياه ينابيع مائه ِ هذه بفرح . الماء الحي حولنا . المسيح يمد يده الينا به ، بالماء الحي الذي يصير ينبوعا ً ينبع الى حياة ابدية . البئر ممتلئة بالماء ، الماء الصافي الرطب ، النقي ، الحي . القي بدلوِك فيه واملئه . الله يملأ كل دلو ٍ يُلقى بالايمان الى بئر الرحمة ، بئر النعمة الفائض بالماء الحي . إن أردت  ارتواء ً الق ِ بدلوك ، يمتلئ بالرضى والراحة ، والارتواء والاكتفاء .  إن اردت راحة ً من تعب الق ِ بدلوك الى البئر يمتلئ بالراحة والسلام . إن طلبت شفاء ً من مرض الق ِ بدلوك الى بئره ، تمتلئ بالصحة والقوة . إن شئت نصرة ً وغلبة ً على عدو ، ألق ِ بدلوك اليه يُعطك َ الفوز والنجاح . في الصحراء القاحلة ، في الابدية الممتدة هو هناك معك .


----------



## fauzi (28 يناير 2012)

537 - بينما كان المسيح فوق الجبل مع بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا ، واجه باقي التلاميذ تحديا ً كبيرا ً . هناك أسفل الجبل جائهم رجل بابنه المريض الذي يسكنه روح ٌ شريرٌ يعذبه ، كان الفتى المسكين يُصرع ويتألم شديدا ً ، يُلقي الروح به في النار أحيانا ً وفي الماء أحيانا ً أخرى . وجاء الرجل بابنه لتلاميذ المسيح ، اصحابه واقرانه واقرب الناس اليه . كان يتصور انهم يقدرون  أن يشفوا ابنه ، حاولوا وجاهدوا ولم يفلحوا ، فشلوا . ونزل المسيح من اعلى الجبل وتدخل ، وقف امام الفتى ونهر الشيطان فخرج منه وشُفي . التف التلاميذ حول المسيح ، لماذا يا رب ؟ لماذا لم يقدروا هم أن يطردوا الشيطان ؟ لماذا لا يقدرون هم ، وهم  تلاميذه ُ ويتكلمون كلامه ُ ويستخدمون اسمه ، أن يخرجوه ؟  قال لهم المسيح : " لِعَدَمِ إِيمَانِكُمْ. فَالْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَوْ كَانَ لَكُمْ إِيمَانٌ مِثْلُ حَبَّةِ خَرْدَل لَكُنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ لِهذَا الْجَبَلِ : انْتَقِلْ مِنْ هُنَا إِلَى هُنَاكَ فَيَنْتَقِلُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ شَيْءٌ غَيْرَ مُمْكِنٍ لَدَيْكُمْ . " ( متى 17 : 20 ) . حبة الخردل تلك البذرة الضئيلة الحجم التي تتوه في كف اليد لا تكاد تُرى لصغرها ؟ حبة الخردل ؟ اين حبة الخردل هذه من الجبل العالي العظيم ، كيف تنقله الى هناك ؟ حبة الخردل التي نستهين بها جعلها المسيح رمزا ً لملكوت السماوات ، قال : " بِمَاذَا نُشَبِّهُ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ؟ أَوْ بِأَيِّ مَثَل نُمَثِّلُهُ؟  مِثْلُ حَبَّةِ خَرْدَل، مَتَى زُرِعَتْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَهِيَ أَصْغَرُ جَمِيعِ الْبُزُورِ الَّتِي عَلَى الأَرْضِ . وَلكِنْ مَتَى زُرِعَتْ تَطْلُعُ وَتَصِيرُ أَكْبَرَ جَمِيعِ الْبُقُولِ ، وَتَصْنَعُ أَغْصَانًا كَبِيرَةً ، حَتَّى تَسْتَطِيعَ طُيُورُ السَّمَاءِ أَنْ تَتَآوَى تَحْتَ ظِلِّهَا " ( مرقس 4 : 30 ، 31 )  . الحبة الصغيرة ، اصغر جميع البذور تنزل جوف الارض من ثغرة ٍ صغيرة مثلها في سطح الارض ، وما أن تستوي في التربة وتدب رطوبة الارض فيها وتتغلغل حرارة الشمس من مسام الارض اليها حتى تعلو وتستقيم وتمزق سطح الارض وتمتد جذورها قوية وفروعها كثيفة عظيمة . الله العظيم ، الله الكبير القادر القوي ، الله يمد يده ويستخدم الاشياء الصغيرة . قد لا تحس العين البشرية بتلك البذرة الضئيلة ، قد لا تراها لكن الله يراها . قد لا تمتد يد ٌ بشرية اليها لصغرها وعدم اهميتها ، لكن الله يمسكها باصابعه ويستخدمها . الله يراك مهما تصورت نفسك صغيرا ً ، يراك ويحتاج اليك . انت بايمان حبة الخردل تنقل الجبل . انت بايمان حبة الخردل تُنقذ خاطئا ً من الهلاك . انت بايمان حبة الخردل تغير العالم ، لا يكون شيء غير ممكن لك .


----------



## MAAZIKA (28 يناير 2012)

*تسلم ايدك اخى وشكرا على مجهودك ونتظر منك المزيد
*

ملعب هستريا,قناة النهار 
سبورت،قناة ميلودى سبورت،قناة الاهلى ، قناه موردن سبورت، قناه موردن كورة،قناة الدورى والكاس القطرية،قناة نايل سبورت ، قناة السعودية الرياضية 2،قناة الجزيرة الرياضيه +1، قناة الجزيرة الرياضية +2 ، قناة الجزيرة الرياضية +3، قناة الجزيرة الرياضية+4، قناة الجزيرة الرياضية +9، جميع قنوات الجزيرة الرياضية


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يناير 2012)

> الله يراك مهما تصورت نفسك صغيرا ً  ، يراك ويحتاج اليك . انت بايمان حبة الخردل تنقل الجبل . انت بايمان حبة  الخردل تُنقذ خاطئا ً من الهلاك . انت بايمان حبة الخردل تغير العالم ، لا  يكون شيء غير ممكن لك .



كلمات فعلا رووووووووووووعة ولمست قلبى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا استاذنا
صلى من اجلى


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> كلمات فعلا رووووووووووووعة ولمست قلبى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا استاذنا
> صلى من اجلى



شكرا ABOTARBO لتقييمك الموضوع
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2012)

538 - احيانا  ً نخرج من بيوتنا فتستقبلنا الشمس فاردة ً اذرعتها الذهبية ، تحتوينا . والسماء صافية فوقنا تغطي الكون وتصب زرقتها في زرقة البحر عند الافق . واحيانا ً نخرج لنواجه عاصفة ً عاتية وريحا ً تهب بقوة ٍ تضرب ، تلطم . مطر ٌ ينهمر ، يُغرق . سيل ٌ يجرف ، يهدم . الاشجار تهتز وتترنح ، البيوت تتحطم . مهما تقدم العلم ، مهما اجتهد الدارسون ، مهما راقب وثابر المتنبئون ، يُخطئون . فجأة ينقلب الجو ويتغير الحال . السماء الصافية تمتلأ بالسحب والغيوم السوداء . الشمس تهرب ، تختفي ، تنسحب . الظلام يغزو كل مكان ، والمطر يسقط في طوفان . هل وقفت مرة ً في مهب الريح ؟ هل صدمك واراد أن  يقتلعك ويتلاعب بك ؟ لطمات ٌ تضرب بدنك وتصفع وجهك ، فإن نجح في أن يطرحك أرضا ً ،  يتلقفك السيل ، يحملك كورقة أو قشة على سطح نهر ٍ جار ٍ ، يأخذك حيث يريد أن يلقي بك . تحاول ان تمسك بشيء ٍ ثابت لتوقف اندفاعك فلا تجد اصابعك الا الهواء . تنبأ اشعياء النبي وقت ان مرت البلاد  في حرب ٍ وصراع ٍ ضار ٍ مع جيرانها . حرب ٌ تشبه الريح الشديدة العاتية وصراع ٌ كالسيل يهدم ويحطم كل شيء . وبحثوا عن معين ، عن حليف ، عن صديق ٍ قوي يحارب معهم ويصد الهجوم . من يستطيع ان يوقف ذلك كله ؟ من يصد الريح ؟  من يقفل ميازيب الغمر ؟ لا يستطيع ذلك أحد ٌ من البشر . يقول اشعياء النبي : " وَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ يَنْزِلُونَ إِلَى مِصْرَ لِلْمَعُونَةِ ، وَيَسْتَنِدُونَ عَلَى الْخَيْلِ وَيَتَوَكَّلُونَ عَلَى الْمَرْكَبَاتِ لأَنَّهَا كَثِيرَةٌ ، وَعَلَى الْفُرْسَانِ لأَنَّهُمْ أَقْوِيَاءُ جِدًّا " ( اشعياء 31 : 1 ) لكن الرب يدين ذلك ، يدين الاعتماد على ذراع بشر وعلى قوة جيش ٍ وفرسان . ويستمر النبي ينذر بالويل : "  وَلاَ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى قُدُّوسِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلاَ يَطْلُبُونَ الرَّبَّ ". الرب ملك ٌ يملك بالعدل . الرب رئيس ٌ يترأس بالحق . الرب هو النصير وهو المجير . الرب " مَخْبَأٍ مِنَ الرِّيحِ " . لا تصل اليك لطمات الريح ولا صفعات الزوبعة وانت به . الرب " سِتَارَةٍ مِنَ السَّيْلِ " . لا يجرفك سيل ، لا يبل خصلات شعرك مطر وانت في ستره . الرب " سَوَاقِي مَاءٍ فِي مَكَانٍ يَابِسٍ " ، في البرية القاحلة الجافة فترتوي وتشبع وانت معه . الرب " ظِلِّ صَخْرَةٍ عَظِيمَةٍ فِي أَرْضٍ مُعْيِيَةٍ " . صخرة ٍ شامخة مرتفعة أعظم من كل وهن ٍ واعياء ( اشعياء 32 ) انت خاصته ، انت موضع اهتمامه وحبه ،  لا تلجأ لانسان . هو مخبأك الأمين ، هو صخرتك القوية ، هو الله وانت ابنه .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2012)

539 - عصى آدم وحواء أمر الله ، أغلاقا أذنيهما عن صوته واهملا تحذيره . سلما اذنيهما و قلبيهما الى الشيطان حين همس اليهما أن يأكلا من ثمرة الشجرة المحرمة ، واكلا ، وانفتحت  أعينهما وعرفا انهما عريانان .  فخاطا اوراق تين وصنعا لانفسهما مآزر  . ثم واجها الله ورأى عريهما وصنع الرب لهما اقمصة من جلد الحيوان والبسهما . منذ ذلك الوقت وذبيحة الدم هي السبيل الى التكفير عن الخطية والعار . سال دم الحيوان واصبح جلده غطاء ً لخطية آدم وحواء وعار عصيانهما للرب . وسال دم المسيح على الصليب ، واصبح هو الطريق لفداء الانسان وغفران خطاياه . الدم يكفّر عن النفس كما ينص الناموس ، والمسيح قدّم دمه ، نفسه عن العالم . فحين سال دم المسيح على الصليب وانسكب من قمة الجلجثة ، انسكبت نفسه ُ لأجلنا . وبانسكاب دم المسيح ، وانسكاب نفس المسيح غطى غضب الله على الانسان وحكم الموت . الله يحبنا لا كنتيجة لموت المسيح على الصليب بل موت المسيح على الصليب هو نتيجة محبة الله . الله يحبنا من الازل ، يحبنا قبل السقوط  ويحبنا بعد السقوط ويحبنا الى الابد . ولأن الله يحبنا ، وبعد ان سقط الانسان ، تجسدت محبة الله على الصليب " فَإِذْ قَدْ تَبَرَّرْنَا بِالإِيمَانِ لَنَا سَلاَمٌ مَعَ اللهِ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا قَدْ صَارَ لَنَا الدُّخُولُ بِالإِيمَانِ، إِلَى هذِهِ النِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي نَحْنُ فِيهَا مُقِيمُونَ " ( رومية 5 : 1 ، 2 ) بالمسيح يسوع نلنا الخلاص ، وبالخلاص المصالحة مع الله وبالمصالحة مع الله ، السلام " لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ سُرَّ أَنْ يَحِلَّ كُلُّ الْمِلْءِ ، وَأَنْ يُصَالِحَ بِهِ الْكُلَّ لِنَفْسِهِ ، عَامِلاً الصُّلْحَ بِدَمِ صَلِيبِهِ " ( كولوسي 1 : 19 ، 20 )  سر ٌ عظيم ٌ يصعب على العقل البشري ادراكه . محبة ٌ ازلية ٌ ابدية ٌ عجيبة . محبة ٌ جعلت الله يدبّر خلاص الانسان بأن يموت ابن الله على الصليب لأجل الانسان . ويفتح الطريق للحياة الابدية ويبني جسرا ً بين الارض والسماء بجسد المسيح المصلوب . يُصبح من حق الانسان ان يتحرر من حكم الموت ، ان تنكسر شوكته . يُصبح من حق الانسان ان تتحطم قيود الخطية التي تكبّله ، ويحصل على حقه ذلك بالايمان ، الايمان بالمسيح والتمتع بسلام الله . الله يحبك ، مات المسيح لاجلك ، الخلاص حق ٌ لك والبِر متاح لك بنعمته . لا تتنازل عن حقك في دم المسيح ، في فداء المسيح وخلاصه ، في الحياة الابدية . تعال اليه الآن وطالب بحقك بالايمان بالمسيح . تنل حقك وتحصل على الخلاص .


----------



## fauzi (31 يناير 2012)

540 - الانسان يعيش حياته كلها له احتياجات . الطفل اول ما يولد يصرخ ، له طلبات ، له احتياجات يسعى اليها ، يطلبها ، يريدها ، يحتاجها . وكلما زاد نموه زادت احتياجاته . وكلما نال ما يطلب تزايدت طلباته . احيانا ً يريد ما يحتاج ، ويحصل عليه ، واحيانا ً يريد ما لا يحتاج لكنه يطمع فيه . لا يكف الانسان عن الطلب ، يطلب بوعي ويطلب بلا وعي . لا يطلب حسنا ً . الأرض عامرة بكل ما هو جيد ، خيرات كثيرة تحيط بنا تُغري بطلبها . ثمر الارض جيد ، كل ثمر الارض جيد ، جيد ٌ للأكل ، بهج ٌ للعيون ، شهي ٌ للنظر . يسيل لعاب الانسان ، يشتهي ما يراه ، ويريد الحصول عليه ليأكله . ماء الينبوع جيد ، يخرج من قلب الجبل يجري عذبا ً ، رائعا ً ، رطبا ً . يجف لعاب الانسان ، يتشوق ان يرتشف ما يرطّب جوفه ُ ويرويه . ويقول الرب : " فَلاَ تَطْلُبُوا أَنْتُمْ مَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَشْرَبُونَ وَلاَ تَقْلَقُوا ......... بَلِ اطْلُبُوا مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ ، وَهذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ. " ( لوقا 12 : 29 – 31 ) . الجسد يحتاج الى طعام يأكله والى شراب ٍ يشربه ، وقد لا يتوفر ما يطلبه الانسان من طعام وما يسأله من شراب فيقلق . كيف تستمر الحياة والطعام والشراب بعيدا المنال ، عزيزان ، نادران ؟ ويوجه الله انظارنا الى ان الطعام والشراب متوفر ٌ في الحقول والوديان . يقول : " لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِحَيَاتِكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ ، وَلاَ لِلْجَسَدِ بِمَا تَلْبَسُونَ. " ( لوقا 12 : 22 ) . الحياة افضل من الطعام والجسد افضل من اللباس . لماذا تقلقون ، لماذا تهتمون ؟ سيروا حياتكم مطمئنين ، اسلكوا مؤمنين . الغربان الشاردة لا تزرع ، لا تحصد ، ليس لها مخدع ولا مخزن والله  يقيتها ، تأملوا الزنابق ، النباتات البرية التي لم يزرعها انسان ولم يتعهدها زارع ، تأملوا جمالها وتناسق الوانها وروعة اوراقها ، ولا سليمان في مجده كان يلبس مثلها . لا تتعب ولا يتعب لها احد ، لا تغزل ولا يغزل ملابسها انسان . وانتم ، الستم افضل من الطيور ، انتم ، الستم أعز من العشب ؟ كم بالحري انتم يا قليلي الايمان  . لا تخافوا ، لا تقلقوا ، لا تهتموا ، لا تفقدوا سلامكم ، آمنوا ، آمنوا بي ، أنا ابوكم ، وابوكم يعلم انكم تحتاجون الى ذلك كله " اطْلُبُوا مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ ، وَهذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ " . ( لوقا 12 ) .


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2012)

541 - في مسارات الحياة ، في طُرقها ، في دروبها ، في شوارعها ، أزقتها ،  نشعر بالخوف . اذا غابت الشمس ، نخاف ، اذا اظلم الجو ، نخاف ، اذا علا صوت العاصفة ، نخاف . الخوف جزء ٌ من غريزة الدفاع عن النفس ، تتحفز العضلات ، ترتفع الاذرع لترد الاعتداء  .  وقد يكون الاعتداء ظاهرا ً أو خفيا ً ، صاخبا ً أو صامتا ً ، حقيقة ً أو خداعا ً . لكن الخوف طبيعي ، ويرتعش الجسد ، يخفق القلب ، تتابع الانفاس . هل رأيت الخوف ؟ هل تستطيع أن تصف ملامحه ؟ هل تلامست معه ؟ لا طبعا ً ، لا ، الخوف لا يُرى . الخوف يغزونا من حيث لا نعرف ، الخوف ُ يخرج من داخلنا . البعض لا  يرى الخوف ، الشجاع المطمئن القوي المؤمن بالله العظيم . بطرس في السجن والاغلال في يديه وقدميه ملقى ً الى اربعة أرابع من العسكر . وسط خشونة الارض ورطوبة الغربة ، وسط الظلام ، في انتظار الصباح . في الصباح حين يقدمه هيرودس الملك للشعب ليفتكوا  به ويعتدوا عليه ، نام ، غلب الإطمئنان خوفه ُ فنام نوما ً هادئا ً عميقا ً . لم يعرف بطرس الخوف لأنه كان يعرف من يؤمن به ، من بيده مصيره ، من يملك زمام الأمور . وفي الليل اضاء نور ودخل الغرفة ملاك ، أيقظه وكسر سلاسله وخرجا معا ً . لم يكن بطرس شجاعا ً ، فقد أنكر سيده لكن هذه هي شجاعة الايمان . بولس الرسول سافر في البحر أسيرا ً على سفينة تحمل جندا ً وأسرى ، هاج على البحر ريح ٌ زوبعته عاتية ، تلاعب بالسفينة وأحاط بها الموج . فقد الربّان سيطرته على السفينة التي كانت تُحمل على الريح ، حل َّ بهم الخوف ، اختفت الشمس ولم تظهر النجوم ولم يعرفوا أين تحملهم العاصفة . وسط الزوبعة وخطر الغرق والموت ، نام بولس الرسول نوما ً عميقا ً . ورأى رؤيا ، وقف به ملاك الله الذي يعبده والذي هو له في كل وقت . قال : " لاَ تَخَفْ يَا بُولُسُ . يَنْبَغِي لَكَ أَنْ تَقِفَ أَمَامَ قَيْصَرَ . وَهُوَذَا قَدْ وَهَبَكَ اللهُ جَمِيعَ الْمُسَافِرِينَ مَعَكَ . " ( اعمال الرسل 27 : 24 ) . آمن بولس بمن  بيده ِ حبال العواصف ، آمن بمن يهدّئ البحر أو يحركه . نام مطمئنا ً ، طرد الخوف وتمسك بايمانه . هذه هي شجاعة الايمان . المسيحيون الاوائل واجهوا الاضطهاد ، ألقوا بهم للوحوش الكاسرة . طافوا في جلود غنم ٍ وجلود مِعزى ، معتازين ، مكروبين ، مذلين . قابلوا الموت بهتاف ، احترقوا وسط النار وهم يرتّلون . لم يعرفوا الخوف ، ماتوا في شجاعة ، شجاعة الايمان  .


----------



## fauzi (3 فبراير 2012)

542 - في وسط نار التجربة ، في أتون الاختبار وألسنة اللهيب حولك ترتفع . وانت مسجّى ملقى ً على وجهك الى اسفل في انحناء ٍ وانكسار ، كل ما تحس به لهيب آلام ، جروح ٌ تدمي ، نفس ٌ تأن ، عذاب ٌ لا يتوقف . كل الكون تجمع في مساحة ٍ  بحجم كف اليد . تنزف  مرارة ً وعلقم يملأ الجوف . تتلفت حولك وانت بجهد ترفع رأسك يصدمك لون الصحراء الاصفر القاتل ، تشعر بنار اشد قسوة من النار التي تحيط  بك ، نار الشمس تشوي حياتك . اين الخلاص يا رب ؟ اين خلاصك ؟ لا اجده ، لا أراه ، ليس موجودا ً . ويهمس الرب في أذنك : أنا خلاصك ، خلاص ٌ يحيط بك بالليل والنهار . وتميز ملامح الله ، ترى وجهه ، تغرق في عينيه ، تحتويك ابتسامته . احمدك يا رب . احمدك لأنه اذا غضبت علي ّ َ ، ارتد غضبك فتعزّيني  " هُوَذَا اللهُ خَلاَصِي فَأَطْمَئِنُّ وَلاَ أَرْتَعِبُ ، لأَنَّ يَاهَ يَهْوَهَ قُوَّتِي وَتَرْنِيمَتِي وَقَدْ صَارَ لِي خَلاَصًا " ( اشعياء 12 : 2 ) وسط النار المحرقة ، وسط الصحراء ينبوع ، ينبوع خلاص ٍ يفجر مياه ً مخلّصة . ترتفع المياه ، تفور ، تفيض بلا توقف . يعدنا الله بينابيع خلاص " تَسْتَقُونَ مِيَاهًا بِفَرَحٍ مِنْ يَنَابِيعِ الْخَلاَصِ " ( اشعياء 12 : 3 ) ينابيع لا تتوقف ، لا تجف ، لا تهدأ . ينابيع دائمة ابدية بين يديك . مد يدك واغترف الخلاص . املأ وعاء حياتك من ينابيع خلاص الرب . كل وعود الله لنا ينابيع متدفقة في جوانب الارض عامرة ، غامرة . متاحة لي ولك ولكل من يصدّقها ويتمسك بها ويحصل عليها بالايمان . ايها العطاش الى الخلاص ، الى النجاة ، الى الراحة والهناء والسلام ، هلموا جميعا ً الى المياه ، الى الينابيع المتفجرة حولك في كل مكان ، الى مواعيد الرب . تعالوا ، اشتروا ، هلمّوا اشتروا بلا فضة وبلا ثمن ( اشعياء 55 : 1 ) فقد تمام سداد الثمن . لا تعش مكبّلا ً بسلاسل التجارب والاختبارات . انفض قيودك عنك . اصلب قامتك ، قف على قدميك ، ارفع رأسك ، احمل وعائك ايمانك واسرع الى جداول المياه المنسكبة من ينابيع الخلاص ( اشعياء 12 : 3 ) الماء يجري صافيا ً . امدادات الله وفيرة ، بركات الله كثيرة ، نِعَم الله غزيرة ، في وسط اللهيب يسير معك ، لا يجلس على عرشه بعيدا ً ، يمسح الدموع ، يضمّد الجروح . " عِنْدَ الْمَسَاءِ يَبِيتُ الْبُكَاءُ ، وَفِي الصَّبَاحِ تَرَنُّمٌ . " ( مزمور 30 : 5 )


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2012)

543 - بعد سنوات من علاقة الله الوثيقة بموسى ، بعد مشوار ٍ طويل ٍ في صحبته ،  اشتاق موسى ان يرى الله ، حمل رسالته ، نقل مشيئته ، نفّذ ارادته . قال موسى للرب : " أَرِنِي مَجْدَكَ " ( خروج 33 : 18 )  سمعت صوتك وسمعت صوتي " أَرِنِي مَجْدَكَ . وقال له الرب : " لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَرَى وَجْهِي ، لأَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ لاَ يَرَانِي وَيَعِيشُ " لكن الله في محبته ِ لموسى أراد أن يحقق له أمنيته ، قال : " هُوَذَا عِنْدِي مَكَانٌ ، فَتَقِفُ عَلَى الصَّخْرَةِ . وَيَكُونُ مَتَى اجْتَازَ مَجْدِي ، أَنِّي أَضَعُكَ فِي نُقْرَةٍ مِنَ الصَّخْرَةِ ، وَأَسْتُرُكَ بِيَدِي حَتَّى أَجْتَازَ . ثُمَّ أَرْفَعُ يَدِي فَتَنْظُرُ وَرَائِي ، وَأَمَّا وَجْهِي فَلاَ يُرَى " . بعد محاكمة ٍ قاسية ٍ سادها الظلم وذُبح الحق واغتيلت كل مبادئ العدالة ، أخذوا المسيح ليُصلب ، جلدوه وعذبوه واهانوه ووضعوا صليبه عليه . وسار حتى صخرة الجلجثة . وجدوا هناك مكان ، مكان ٌ للصليب ، على صخرة الجلجثة ، حفروا نُقرة في الصخرة  وثبتوا الصليب فيها . ومات المسيح على الصليب ، سال دمه وماء وانزلقا على الصخرة الى النقرة . أصبح من حق كل انسان أن يرى مجد الله ، يرى مجد الله ويعيش . في نُقرة صخرة الجلجثة نرى مجد الله ونحيا . لا خطر علينا من رؤية الله . المسيح لنا الآن هو " صَخْرَ الدُّهُورِ " هو ملجئنا وأماننا وحياتنا . على جبل سيناء نزل الرب أمام عيون جميع الشعب ، رأوه من بعيد . وكان كل من يمس الجبل يُقتل قتلا ً . كان جبل سيناء كله يدخّن لأن الرب نزل عليه بالنار ، صعد دخانه كدخان الأتون ، ارتجف كل الجبل . وعلى جبل الجلجثة كانت ظُلمة على الأرض . أظلمت الشمس وانشق حجاب الهيكل ، تزلزلت الأرض ، الصخور تشققت ، القبور تفتحت ، اهتزت الأرض والسماء . إن أردت أن ترى مجد الله تعال الى جبل الجلجثة ، هناك انتصب ابن الله على الصليب جاذبا ً الأرض الى السماء . في نقرة الصخرة قف وانظر وانتظر مجد الله . في نقرة الصخرة قف واطلب غفرانا ً لخطاياك . في نقرة الصخرة  قف والمس نعمة الله ورحمته . في نقرة الصخرة اختبأ هناك الأمان في الرب صخر الدهور "  تَوَكَّلُوا عَلَى الرَّبِّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ ، لأَنَّ فِي يَاهَ الرَّبِّ صَخْرَ الدُّهُور ِ. " ( اشعياء 26 : 4 )   من جبل سيناء حتى جبل الجلجثة يظهر مجد الله .


----------



## fauzi (6 فبراير 2012)

544 - كانت حنه تعيش في بيت زوجها القانه معززة مكرمة ، محبوبة متميزة من  زوجها . كان ينقصها ان يكون لها ذرية من زوجها ، كانت تشتاق ان تحمل بين ذراعيها ابنا . ذهبت الى الهيكل منكسة الرأس حزينة باكية دون أن تأكل طعاما ً وجلست بين يدي الرب ، خرج من قلبها كلام ٌ كثير وهي تصلي وتطلب وتتوسل . كانت شفتاها تتحركان بلا صوت . لم تكن تحتاج الى كلام بل الى ابتهال . ذابت روحها في طلبتها وانسكبت مع دموعها . رآها عالي الكاهن وحسبها مخمورة ً فأنبها ، لكنها شرحت له قضيتها واحتياجها . باركها واخبرها ان الرب لا بد يستجيب طلبتها . خرجت سعيدة ً ، فرحة . كانت قد وضعت على قلبها ان ثمرة بطنها سيكون " عَارِيَّةٌ لِلرَّبِّ " مكرسا ً لخدمته . ودارت الايام وولدت صموئيل الذي اصبح من اعظم انبياء اسرائيل . يعدنا الله بأن يستجيب لنا " اِسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا . اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُم ْ." (  متى 7 : 7  ) الا ان هناك شروط ٌ للصلاة الحقيقية ، أن تكون في شوق ، شوق ٌ للصلاة لا شوق ٌ للطلبة ، شوق ٌ لأن تكون في محضر الله ، أمام عرشه . لهفة ٌ تدفعنا لأن نسرع لنطلب وجه الله أولا ً ، عطش ٌ وجوع ٌ نحوه ، وأن نتقدم باسم المسيح ، هو وسيطنا ، هو صاحب الوعد ومحقق العهد . قديما ً كانوا يأتون الى الله عن طريق الكهنة ورؤساء الكهنة فقط ، حتى انشق حجاب الهيكل عند موت المسيح ولم يعد بين الله والانسان فاصل . أصبح المسيح حامل طلباتنا ، رئيس كهنتنا الذي يتكلم الى الله عنا " إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ شَيْئًا بِاسْمِي فَإِنِّي أَفْعَلُهُ." ( يوحنا 14 : 14 ) هو الطريق لتحقيق طلباتنا وسداد احتياجاتنا ، وتُبنى صلواتنا وتؤسس على وعود الله لنا . الايمان طريق النوال ، نوال ما نطلب . كل ما تصلي وتسأل من أجله آمن أن تناله وسوف تناله . تجثو النفس أمام الله ، تمجده ، تحمده من اجل عظمته وصلاحه . نقدم طلباتنا اليه باسم المسيح بثقة الاطفال باشتياق ٍ ورغبة . نُظهر له اهمية ما نطلب وجدية سؤالنا وشدة الاحتياج لها . ونصلي مع حنه " فَرِحَ قَلْبِي بِالرَّبِّ ...... لَيْسَ قُدُّوسٌ مِثْلَ الرَّبِّ  ....... لَيْسَ صَخْرَةٌ مِثْلَ إِلهِنَا....... الرَّبُّ يُفْقِرُ وَيُغْنِي . يَضَعُ وَيَرْفَعُ . يُقِيمُ الْمِسْكِينَ مِنَ التُّرَابِ ....... الرَّبُّ يَدِينُ أَقَاصِيَ الأَرْضِ ، وَيُعْطِي عِزًّا لِمَلِكِهِ ، وَيَرْفَعُ قَرْنَ مَسِيحِهِ . (1صموئيل 2  ) .


----------



## fauzi (7 فبراير 2012)

545 - " أَتَى عَمَالِيقُ وَحَارَبَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي رَفِيدِيمَ . " . امر موسى يشوع ان يخرج ويحارب عماليق . عمالقة مسلحون ، محترفوا حروب ، قساة قلوب ، اعداء اقوياء ، جبابرة بأس . اختار يشوع فتيان اقوياء ليقابلوا العمالقة ، ليس في قوتهم أوحجمهم .... انما المتاح له . كانوا شجعانا ً ، لم يخشوا طول قامتهم . لم يرتعبوا و يهربوا امام وحشية اعتدائاتهم . كان على موسى ان يقف على رأس التلة وعصا الله في يده ، هذا دور موسى في المعركة . اندفع يشوع برجاله ، رفعوا سلاحهم بايديهم وركضوا صارخين ، هاتفين للحرب . ووقف موسى على رأس التلة ، انتصب شامخا ً بلحيته الطويلة البيضاء وبيده عصا الله . وكان إذا رفع موسى يده أن اسرائيل يغلب واذا خفض يده ان عماليق يغلب . تحددت النصرة والهزيمة بارتفاع او انخفاض يد موسى المرفوعة نحو السماء . قوة من السماء كانت تنزل على  يدي موسى وتنتقل الى ايدي المحاربين في الوادي . قوة الله مع شعب الله الذي يحارب حرب الله عن طريق ذراعا موسى المرفوعتين . لما ثقلت يدا موسى اجلس هارون وحور موسى على حجر ودعما يديه . كانت يداه ثابتتين الى غروب الشمس ، فهزم يشوع عماليق بحد السيف وبالذراعين المرفوعتين . 
 قال المسيح لتلاميذه ويقول لنا : " أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ الْحَقِيقِيَّةُ  .....  اُثْبُتُوا فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ ...... أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ..... الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ ...... إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِيَّ وَثَبَتَ كَلاَمِي فِيكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ مَا تُرِيدُونَ فَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ. بِهذَا يَتَمَجَّدُ أَبِي " ( يوحنا 15 ) . الطبيعي ان تُستجاب طلباتنا . نستطيع ان نحصل بالصلاة على ما لا نستطيعه وحدنا . الذراعين المرفوعتان تتلقيان استجابة طلباتنا المقدمة لله بالايمان . وتأتي الاستجابة في كل وقت ، حالا ً ، بعد قليل ، بعد كثير " فِي وَقْتِهِ أُسْرِعُ بِهِ " ( اشعياء 60 : 22 )  نفس الرجال في ساحة المعركة حينا ً يغلبون ويتقدمون وحينا ً ينهزمون ويتقهقرون . السر في يد موسى المرفوعة الى السماء وعصا الله تملأ الافق على رأس التلة .
نحن في صراعات الحياة ، نواجهها بأيدٍ مرفوعة فننتصر وبأيد ٍ ساقطة فننهزم . قف على رأس  التلة ، قف مرتفعا ً شامخا ً . قف رافعا ً يديك ، تسري بركاته ويستجيب لك ، تمتلأ بالثمار ، ثمار مجد الله .


----------



## fauzi (8 فبراير 2012)

546 - " لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي : يَا رَبُّ ، يَا رَبُّ ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ . بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ . كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ : يَا رَبُّ ، يَا رَبُّ ! أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا ، وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ ، وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً ؟ فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ : إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ . " ( متى 7 : 21 – 23 ) . يتصور البعض ان في ايماننا الكفاية ، ليس علينا ان نعمل شيئا ً . الايمان يقودنا الى الحياة الجديدة . والحياة الجديدة لها اعمال ٌ جديدة . يعقوب الرسول كان مدققا ً ، كان قديسا ً مشهودا ً له بالتقوى والقداسة  . كما ركز بولس الرسول على العقائد ، ركز يعقوب الرسول على السلوك العملي . ويقول يعقوب : " ً لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْجَسَدَ بِدُونَ رُوحٍ مَيِّتٌ ، هكَذَا الإِيمَانُ أَيْضًا بِدُونِ أَعْمَال مَيِّتٌ " ( يعقوب 2 : 26 ) . كثيرون يلبسون ملابس الايمان ايضا ً ، يختفون تحتها ، لا يعملون اعمال الايمان . المسيح نبه واكد اننا ملح الارض ، واننا نور العالم : " أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ " . المؤمن ملح الارض " وَلكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا يُمَلَّحُ ؟  لاَ يَصْلُحُ بَعْدُ لِشَيْءٍ ، إِلاَّ لأَنْ يُطْرَحَ خَارِجًا وَيُدَاسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ. " أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ " المؤمن نور العالم : " لاَ يُوقِدُونَ سِرَاجًا وَيَضَعُونَهُ تَحْتَ الْمِكْيَالِ ، بَلْ عَلَى الْمَنَارَةِ فَيُضِيءُ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْبَيْتِ . فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ ، لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ، وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. " . الايمان يتبعه الاعمال . لا تفتخر باستقامة ايمانك وتمسكك بالقانون . لا تتباهى بقدرتك على التنبؤ ، على اخراج الشياطين ، على صناعة المعجزات . أنت رسالة المسيح تسير على قدمين .أنت تحمل شَبَه المسيح وصورته . من ثمارك تُعرف . كل شجرة جيدة تصنع أثمار جيدة ، الشجرة الردية تصنع اثمار ردية . لا تقدر ثمرة جيدة أن تصنع أثمار ردية ولا شجرة ردية أن تصنع أثمار جيدة . هل تستطيع أن تؤمن بالحب ولا تُحب ؟ هل تؤمن بالخير وتعمل الشر ؟ هل تُؤمن بغفران المسيح ولا تغفر لقريبك ؟ هل تعرف الحق ولا تمارسه ؟ الايمان بدون اعمال ميت . الثبات في الكرمة دون الاثمار مستحيل . تمتع برحمة الله بالايمان ومارس اعمال الرحمة مع الآخرين . عش قوة الله بايمان واسند الضعفاء وكمّل قوتهم . لا يمكن ان نفصل علاقتنا بالله عن علاقتنا بالآخرين . لا يمكن ان نحب الله ونتمتع بمحبته ولا نحب الأخ والقريب . محبة الاخ دليل لمحبتنا لله . كيف نحب الله ولا نحب اخوتنا . " مَنْ لاَ يُحِبُّ أَخَاهُ الَّذِي أَبْصَرَهُ ، كَيْفَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُحِبَّ اللهَ الَّذِي لَمْ يُبْصِرْهُ ؟ " ( 1 يوحنا 4 : 20 )  الايمان الحقيقي له اقدام ٌ تسعى وأيد ٍ تعمل وقلب ٌ يُحب .


----------



## fauzi (11 فبراير 2012)

547 - " فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَدِ ، لأَنَّ الْغَدَ يَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِنَفْسِهِ. يَكْفِي الْيَوْمَ شَرُّهُ . " ( متى 6 : 34 )  الله في الغد ، الله في كل غد ، هو هناك غدا ً باكر . احيا اليوم ، اهتم باليوم ، اما الغد فله ، هو في الغد . في الغد ، غدا ً تشرق الشمس ، في فجر الغد الشمس تشرق ، وسوف يقودني الله ، يرشدني ، يمسك غدا ً بيدي ويسير معي . باكرا ً منذ الصباح يعطيني قوة ، قوة ًطوال الطريق غدا ً . قوة ً لكل لحظة  ضعف . قوة ً لكل عثرة قدم . قوة ً في كل هجمة مرض . غدا ً يملأني الله بالأمل ، بالرجاء ، بالتطلع الى الافضل والترقب . فأجد في ساعات الغد أملا ً ، في الدقائق القادمة رجاء ً وسلاما ً . في الغد راحة . الله في غدي ، هو موجود ٌ وفي وجوده راحة . يفتح ذراعيه على اتساعهما ويحتضنني ، عنايته تحميني وتريحني . غدا ً سافرح ، الغد ممتلأ بالفرحة ، الفرح بالرب صاحب الغد . وراء غيوم اليوم شمس الغد . بعد العاصفة والمطر هدوء وصفاء . لا تهتم الغد ، انتظره ُبتفاؤل ، بتوقعه بفرح فالرب فيه . الرب في الغد ِ يعده لك ولي . الرب في الغد ِ يمهد الطريق امامي ويسويه  . الرب في الغد يملئه بالنور ويضيئه . الرب في الغد يطرد منه الظلمة وينيره . اعيش اليوم ولا اقلق على الغد . من كان في يومي سيكون في غدي . سأسير مغمض العينين ، ثابت القدمين ، مرفوع الرأس ، واثق الخطى . في الظلام أرى بعيني ، في وادي ظل الموت اخترق الخوف وادوسه . لا أخشى الغد ، ولا اخاف المجهول . لا اعرف الغد لكنني اعرف من فيه . هو الرب الذي يحرك تروس الغد ، هو الذي يملك اوقات الغد وساعاته . وأنا وانت نحيا الغد حسب وعوده وعهوده ، الرب يحافظ على وعوده . يحافظ على وعده غدا ً كما حفظ عهده اليوم وأمس ، هو ، هو أمس واليوم وغدا ً . يده تنسج احداث الغد ، تصنعها لك ، لذلك اطمئن لغدك . الغد لن يغدر بك ، لن يفاجئك ، لن يؤذيك ، فالرب في ذلك الغد . سر طريقك واثقا ً من الغد ، سر مع الله ، ادخل المستقبل مطمئنا ً  فالرب في الغد . لا تهتم بالغد ، دع الغد يهتم بما لنفسه .


----------



## fauzi (12 فبراير 2012)

548 - التفت الى الحياة حولك ، امعن النظر ، افحصها ، تأمل ابعادها . هل ترى الشمس فوقك ؟ هل تحس بحرارتها ؟ هل تتمتع بنورها ؟ ونسمات الهواء وهي تداعب شعرك ، وترطب وجهك ، وتملأ رئتيك .  هل ترى الزرع ؟ هل تلاحظ خضرة اوراقه وتناسق الوانه ؟ خلق الله الانسان ليتسلط على سمك البحر وطير السماء وحيوان الارض . وتستمر الحياة بدقة ٍ وتنظيم وحسب خطة ٍ وترتيب الهي  معجزي  خارق . يقف العلماء حيارى ، مندهشين ، مأخوذين يتأملون ويدرسون معجزة الحياة . يكشفون بعض الاسرار ويصلون الى حل بعض الالغاز فقط . أما الحياة الروحية فاسرارها عسرة الكشف والغازها صعبة الحل . كيف يتغير الانسان ويولد ولادة جديدة ؟ كيف تتغير طبيعته ؟ حين جاء نيقوديموس للمسيح ليلا ً وطلب من المسيح ان يكشف له سرها ، قال له المسيح : " اَلرِّيحُ تَهُبُّ حَيْثُ تَشَاءُ،  وَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتَهَا، لكِنَّكَ لاَ تَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ تَأْتِي وَلاَ إِلَى أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ. " ( يوحنا 3 : 8 ) هكذا نقف حيارى امام اسرار الولادة الجديدة والحياة الجديدة للانسان ، هل هي ولادة الانسان في الله أم حياة الله بالايمان في الانسان ؟ " مَنْ لَهُ الابْنُ فَلَهُ الْحَيَاةُ ، وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ ابْنُ اللهِ فَلَيْسَتْ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ." ( 1 يوحنا 5 : 12 ) كيف يتغير قلب الانسان ؟ كيف تتشكل من جديد عواطفه ؟ كيف تنضج ارادته ؟ كيف تُصبح له طبيعة ٌ جديدة ٌ مغايرة ؟ كيف يحيا حياة ً يمتزج فيها الالم بالفرح ، المعاناة بالنصرة ؟ كيف تحول شاول الى بولس ؟ في قمة تجبره ِ رأى المسيح فسقط على وجهه ِ ، " فَقَاَلَ وَهُوَ مُرْتَعِدٌ وَمُتَحَيِّرٌ:  يَا رَبُّ ، مَاذَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ ؟ " ( اعمال الرسل 9 : 6 ) وعمل ما اراده الله . وغيّر بولس كثيرين . تغيرت صورتهم القديمة وصارت لهم صورة جديدة . اسرار ٌ لا يمكن فهمها ولا ادراك ابعادها . معجزات ٌ تتم بالايمان بالمسيح . وسوف يتكمل التغيير الذي يحدث هنا حين نصعد اليه في مجده . حينئذ ٍ نتغير الى الصورة عينها ، صورة المسيح " مِنْ مَجْدٍ إِلَى مَجْدٍ " ( 2 كورنثوس 3 : 18 ) معجزة ، معجزة المعجزات ان نجد انفسنا مولودين بالايمان بالمسيح ولادة ً جديدة . معجزة ، معجزة المعجزات ان يحيا الله فينا " فَأَحْيَا لاَ أَنَا ، بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ يَحْيَا فِيَّ " ( غلاطية 2 : 20 ) معجزة ، معجزة المعجزات ان نجد انفسنا مرتبطين بالايمان بطبيعة الله وحياته . معجزة ، معجزة المعجزات ان ننتمي الى الحياة الابدية التي يهبنا اياها المسيح . وتحقيق المعجزة يتم بالايمان بالمسيح وقبول دمه بغفران خطايانا .


----------



## fauzi (13 فبراير 2012)

549 - هل سرت يوما ً في الصحراء وقت الظهيرة ؟ هل احترق جسدك بشمسها ؟ هل غاصت اقدامك في رمالها ؟ وصعب عليك السير في دروبها وطرقها ؟ الصحراء رمز ٌ للجفاف والعطش ، رمز ٌ للتيه والضلال والضياع . وحياتنا حين تجف ، وحين ندور في دوامة مشاكلها تكون سيرا ً في الصحراء . حين تجد قلبك وقد تشقق من جفاف الحياة واعتصرته الآلام . حين تجد روحك تحيا تيها ً ، لا تجد مستقرا ً تستريح عليه وتسكن ، تحتاج الى لقاء ٍ مع من يروي عطشك ويريح نفسك . كالسامرية ، المرأة التي يتناول الناس ذكرها 20 قرنا ً . وُلدت وعاشت في سوخار ، البلدة الصغيرة في سفح الجبل وعلى حافة الصحراء . كانت متفتحة ً للحياة ، تشتهي ان ترتشف من كل مباهجها ولذاتها وتنتشي . وصُدمت ، فالحب لم يروِها بل بالعكس زاد من جفاف حياتها فكفرت به. لجأت الى التعبد في الجبل ، مارست طقوس الدين ونفذت اركانه . كانت كأنها تطرق حديدا ً باردا ً وتضرب الصخر برأسها . لكم تجد راحة في التدين . في يأسها واحباطها ، في ضيقها وفشلها ، حملت جرتها وذهبت الى البئر . بئر يعقوب التي شرب منها هو وبنوه ومواشيه . سعت للارتواء منها . اختارت وقت الظهر ، وقت الحر ، وقت الجفاف والعطش ، بعيدا ً عن الناس . وجدت من ينتظرها جالسا ً على حافة البئر . تشاغلت عنه بملء جرتها . بادرها بالقول : " أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ " كان يعرف ما بداخلها من عطش . تعللت بالقول : " كَيْفَ تَطْلُبُ مِنِّي لِتَشْرَبَ ، وَأَنْتَ يَهُودِيٌّ وَأَنَا امْرَأَةٌ سَامِرِيَّةٌ ؟ " حول المسيح نظرها الى الماء الحي الذي تحتاج اليه . ماء حي ؟ من اين لك " يَا سَيِّدُ ، لاَ دَلْوَ لَكَ وَالْبِئْرُ عَمِيقَةٌ. فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لَكَ الْمَاءُ الْحَيُّ ؟  أَلَعَلَّكَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا يَعْقُوبَ ؟ " لم يكن في نظرها اعظم من يعقوب . رجل ٌ يهودي ٌ على البئر . قال لها : " لَوْ كُنْتِ تَعْلَمِينَ عَطِيَّةَ اللهِ، وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَقُولُ لَكِ أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ ، لَطَلَبْتِ أَنْتِ مِنْهُ فَأَعْطَاكِ مَاءً حَيًّا ......... كُلُّ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنْ هذَا الْمَاءِ يَعْطَشُ أَيْضًا. وَلكِنْ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ أَنَا فَلَنْ يَعْطَشَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ ، بَلِ الْمَاءُ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ يَصِيرُ فِيهِ يَنْبُوعَ مَاءٍ يَنْبَعُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ " وما ان طلبت منه ذلك الماء حتى اعطاها وتفجر بداخلها ينبوع حياة . وسط الصحراء ، في الجفاف ، في متاعب ومتاهات الحياة ، نعطش ونبحث عن الارتواء في آبار العالم فنعطش ايضا ً ، حتى نلتقي به ونقبله . نقبل المسيح ربا ً ومخلّصا ً فينبع في داخلنا ينبوع حياة ابدية .


----------



## fauzi (14 فبراير 2012)

550 - يقف قائد الاوركسترا ( المايسترو ) وبيده ِ عصا رفيعة . وامامه عشرات الموسيقيين بآلاتهم الموسيقية . يرفع عصاه فيتوقف الهمس في القاعة وتنحبس الانفاس ويحل على المكان صمت ٌ تام . ويكف العازفون عن ضبط آلاتهم ويرفعون عيونهم الى المايسترو ، وينتظرون حركة العصا . وتتحرك العصا ويبدأ العزف  وتتموج العصا على تموجات اللحن ، وبين الحين والآخر تشير العصا الى العازف . بعد ساعات من العزف حسب توجيهات المايسترو بعصاه ، تنتهي السمفونية وتمتلئ القاعة بالتصفيق . وراء هذا التصفيق عازفون ابدعوا وآلات ٌ تجمعت اصواتها وعصا القائد حفظت التوقيت . أي خلل ٍ في ذلك التنسيق يهدم العمل كله ويقتل اللحن ويغضب الجماهير التي أتت لتُطرب . لو تأخر عازف ٌ عن الاستجابة للعصا أو اسرع او لم يتجاوب لاشارتها ، تهاوت المعزوفة وسقطت . لكل آلة ٍ وقت في النوتة الموسيقية ، لكل عازف ٍ دور في بناء السمفونية يحافظ عليه . نعم " لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ ، وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ  لِلْوِلاَدَةِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلْمَوْتِ وَقْتٌ. لِلْغَرْسِ وَقْتٌ وَلِقَلْعِ الْمَغْرُوسِ وَقْتٌ.لِلْقَتْلِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلشِّفَاءِ وَقْتٌ. لِلْهَدْمِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلْبِنَاءِ وَقْتٌ. لِلْبُكَاءِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلضَّحْكِ وَقْتٌ. لِلنَّوْحِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلرَّقْصِ وَقْتٌ…..  لِلْكَسْبِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلْخَسَارَةِ وَقْتٌ….  لِلسُّكُوتِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلتَّكَلُّمِ وَقْتٌ. لِلْحُبِّ وَقْتٌ وَلِلْبُغْضَةِ وَقْتٌ. لِلْحَرْبِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلصُّلْحِ وَقْتٌ. " ( جامعة 3 ) . وكل الاوقات في يد الميقاتي الاعظم  " صَنَعَ ( الله )  الْكُلَّ حَسَنًا فِي وَقْتِهِ "  مرض لعازر وارسلت مريم ومرثا ليسوع أن يحضر حالا ً ، ولم يحضر حالا ً . حضر في وقته ِ ، في توقيت ٍ  خاص ليقيمه من وسط الاموات ليتمجد الآب . تآمر اخوة يوسف عليه ، ألقوا به في البئر ، باعوه الى قافلة ٍ عابرة ولم يتدخل الله . نزل ارض مصر ، أُلقي به في السجن ظلما ً ثم تدخل الله ليجلسه على عرش فرعون . خرج القارب يحمل التلاميذ الى عرض البحر ، هاج البحر ، هبت الريح ، علت الامواج ، صدمت القارب ، كادت تحطمه ، خارت قواهم ، يأسوا ، وجاء الرب في وقته ِ ماشيا ً على الموج وانقذهم . العصا في يد القائد ، القائد الذي يحرك الاحداث والظروف والعالم بيده . اترك الوقت له فهو الميقاتي الاعظم . عنده لكل شيء ٍ وقت . كل اوقات حياتنا حددها الله بدقة حسب توقيته الاعظم . كل شيء ٍ في وقته . لا تحاول ان توقفها او تستعجل خطاها إنما انتظرها كما رتبها الله لك . انتظرها بثقة ، انتظرها بايمان ، انتظرها في فهم ٍ وادراك وشكر .


----------



## fauzi (15 فبراير 2012)

551 - في نهاية المطاف بعد سنوات طوال  قضاها نبي الله موسى في مصر وارض مديان والتيه في البرية . 120 عاما ً عاشها موسى كليم الله ، يخدم الله ويعاين مجده ويقود شعبه . وها هو بعد كل تلك السنوات يجلس وحيدا ً على الجبل ، بعد ان رأى ارض الموعد من بعيد . جلس يسترجع الاحداث العظيمة التي مرت به ، والعجائب التي صنعها الله بيده وبعصاه . سرح بنظره الى اول لقاء مع الله في جبل حوريب . تذكر العليقة المحترقة بالنار . ومر شريط الذكريات ... مصر ، مذلة الشعب ، فرعون ، قسوته ، الضربات ، ثم الخروج ، الخروج المتعجل والزحام والصراخ والجري والسقوط والقيام ، وعفار الصحراء يغطي الارض والسماء ، وقعقعة المركبات وصهيل الخيل وصياح جند فرعون خلفهم وانحباسهم بين البحر وجيش المصريين . الفزع على وجوه الجميع والبكاء ولطم الخدود ، ثم خلاص الرب . بضربة ٍ واحدة ٍ من عصاه انشق البحر ، وعبر الشعب وغرق جيش فرعون . وتوالت معجزات الرب ... طعام المن والسلوى من السماء ، الماء الرطب يخرج من بطن الصخرة ، وها هو الله حتى هذه اللحظة معه كل الوقت وحتى نهاية الوقت ، وقد جائت نهاية وقته . هو الآن على الجبل يرى غروب حياته وبداية انطلاقه الى الابدية لينظم الى الله الابدي . سوف يتبع رفاق ايام شبابه وايام كفاحه اللذين دفنوا في رمال الصحراء . سيرقد بجوارهم . طال عمره عنهم بعض الوقت ، لكن لكل عمر ٍ نهاية ، ولكل وقت زوال ، حظر وقت الرحيل . سيمضي موسى وتبقى الصحراء ، سيمضي موسى وتبقى الجبال ، سيمضي موسى وتبقى الانهار ، سيمضي موسى ويُدفن في التراب وتختلط ذراتُه بذراتِه ويبقى الله الازلي الابدي . في تأملاته تلك رفع موسى صلاته  في المزمور التسعين : " إِحْصَاءَ أَيَّامِنَا هكَذَا عَلِّمْنَا فَنُؤْتَى قَلْبَ حِكْمَةٍ. " ( مزمور 90 : 12 ) حكمة ان نعرف ان للوقت نهاية ، حكمة ان نعرف ان للانسان نهاية . ومن الحكمة ان نفتدي الوقت ونستفيد  بساعاته ودقائقه وحتى ثوانيه . وبعد ذلك كله تأتي النهاية ، نهاية الوقت ونهايتنا لنسمع الصوت : "  نِعِمَّا أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ وَالأَمِينُ ! كُنْتَ أَمِينًا فِي الْقَلِيلِ فَأُقِيمُكَ عَلَى الْكَثِير ِ" ( متى 25 : 21 ) ونخطو الى الخلد مع الله الخالد ، نحو الابد مع الله الابدي ، آمين .


----------



## fauzi (16 فبراير 2012)

552 - من اعظم عطايا الله واثمنها واغلاها لنا الوقت . الوقت اثمن عطية . انظر الى شروق الشمس صباحا ً وهو يعلن بداية يوم ٍ جديد ٍ كامل ٍ لك . أترى وجه الشمس الاشقر وابتسامتها الواسعة وهي تقدم لك 24 ساعة ؟  هل تستخدم هذه الساعة بحكمة ٍ ام تستخدمها بجهل ؟ هل تضيعها  أم تستثمرها ؟ " فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ تَسْلُكُونَ بِالتَّدْقِيقِ ، لاَ كَجُهَلاَءَ بَلْ كَحُكَمَاءَ مُفْتَدِينَ الْوَقْتَ لأَنَّ الأَيَّامَ شِرِّيرَةٌ. " ( افسس 5 : 15 ، 16 ) وكما تقبض على الاشياء الثمينة بحرص وتمسك بها جيدا ً باصابعك حتى لا تضيع ، هكذا امسك بالوقت ، لا تدعه يضيع من يدك ، لا تدعه يفلت من قبضتك . الوقت سريع الانفلات ، سريع الهروب ، سريع الضياع ، يذهب ولا يعود . ما تكاد تنظر الى الشمس وقت الشروق ، فجأة تجدها توسطت السماء ظهرا ً ، ثم تسرع تميل نحو الغروب ، تختفي وراء الافق ويمر النهار ويحل الليل . اعملوا ما دام نهار ، يأتي ليل حين لا يستطيع أحد أن يعمل " 
يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ أَعْمَالَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي مَا دَامَ نَهَارٌ. يَأْتِي لَيْلٌ حِينَ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ " . في النهار تدب حرارة الشمس في عروقك فتنشط وتعمل . في الليل يخور الجسد وترتخي اليدان وتهمد الحركة ويأتي النعاس . وفي سكون الليل يصرخ الندم ويئن القلب ، ينعي ضياع الوقت . عبثا ً تحاول ان تؤجل الوقت ، عبثا ً تعطله وتبطئ ذهابه ، عبثا ً توقفه . الساعة تتحرك دائما ً الى الامام ، البندول يهتز بلا توقف  ، لا يرجع الى الخلف ابدا ً ..تِك تَك ، تِك تَك ، تِك تَك ، ويمضي الوقت يتحرك دائما ً للامام . الوقت وهو متاح ٌ لك ثمين ٌ قيمته غالية ، لكنه عندما يمر ويذهب ،  يُصبح بلا قيمة . كل شيء ٍ يمكن ان تدخره  وتخزنه ُ الا الوقت فهو غير قابل ٍ للادخار والتخزين . استخدمه وهو ساخن طازج . هو يجري ، اجري خلفه ، الحق به لتحقق فيه اهدافك . الوقت خادم ٌ امين ٌ لمن يستغله ويستفيد به وعدو ٌ لمن يهمله ويتباطئ عنه . يأخذنا سليمان الحكيم الى النملة ، يطلب من الكسلان ان يتأملها وهي تدب على طريقها . تسير الى الامام ، تسعى دائما ً وتجاهد ، تجمع طعامها ، تجرّه ، تدفعه ، تحمله الى بيتها . لا تكل ، لا تمل ، لا تشكو ، لا تعترض ، لا تتوقف ، لا تسترخي ، لا تستلقي ، لا تنام لأن " قَلِيلُ نَوْمٍ بَعْدُ قَلِيلُ نُعَاسٍ ، وَطَيُّ الْيَدَيْنِ قَلِيلاً لِلرُّقُودِ ، فَيَأْتِي فَقْرُكَ كَسَاعٍ وَعَوَزُكَ كَغَازٍ . " ( امثال 6 : 10 ، 11 ) .  اسرع الوقت يجري ، لا تتمهل الوقت يمضي ، الحق به ، امسك به ، استخدمه ، هو الآن لك ، غدا ً ليس لك .


----------



## fauzi (17 فبراير 2012)

553 - الموت حقيقة ، الموت حكم ٌ ، الموت ُ قاس ،  الموت عقاب . منذ خرج الانسان الى العالم حاملا ً لعنة الموت وهو يحيا كل يوم بلعنته . خرج هاربا ً يجري مطاردا ً كل يوم بشبح الموت . مع كل خطوة ٍ احتمال الموت ، مع كل حركة ٍ قلق الموت . الانسان الذي يعيش تحت لعنة الموت يموت كل لحظة ٍ آلاف المرات . المسيحي لا يرى الموت مخيفا ً ، لا يخشاه لأنه ليست في الموت نهايته . له بعد الموت حياة ، حياة ٌ أبدية ، حياة ٌ دائمة ، ليس نهاية الطريق . الموت للمؤمن بداية الحياة ، الموت ليس حالة ، الموت للمؤمن تحول . الموت للمؤمن ليس مكانا ً ، ليس مستقرا ً ، الموت ممر ، طريق . الموت للمؤمن ليس بيتا ً يقيم فيه ويسكن ، الموت خيمة ، خروج من الخيمة . الموت للمؤمن خروج من حياة محدودة الى حياة غير محدودة ، حياة  ابدية . ترفع المرساة وننطلق عابرين ، سابحين الى الشاطئ الأمين . هو حادث وقتي ، نغيب دقيقة ، لحظة ، لنصل الى حيث  الشاطئ الآخر لنلحق بكثيرين من الاحباء السابقين . نراهم ، نبقى معهم ، نعرفهم ويعرفوننا وينتظروننا هناك . سنبقى كما نحن ويبقون كما هم ، تحدث تغييرات لكن شخصياتنا باقية . لن نكون اشباحا ً بل اشخاصا ً لنا تميزاتنا وملامحنا وذواتنا . كيف بقي موسى وايليا كان ايليا لحظة التجلي  على الجبل . مريم عرفت المسيح في البستان . قام كما كان وكما سيكون ابدا ً . اللص طلب ان يكون مع يسوع في الفردوس ، يراه ويعرفه ويتمتع بحضرته . الابدية دوام المحبة . المحبة ستبقى خالدة مع النفس بعد الموت . كل شيء يموت  لكن الحب لن يموت ، الحب ابدا ً لا يموت " لأَنَّ لِيَ الْحَيَاةَ هِيَ الْمَسِيحُ وَالْمَوْتُ هُوَ رِبْحٌ." ( فيلبي 1 : 21 ) نصرة ٌ وانطلاق ٌ للمجد . لا تخف ، الموت فقد شوكته ، الموت فقد تجبره وسيطرته ، تحطمت انيابه في الجلجثة ، تقطعت مخالبه في دم المسيح على الصليب . غمضة العين لا تخيف ، خطوة النهاية تقود الى البداية . بداية الحياة الابدية مع المسيح الذي سيملأ السماء والفردوس . سنُعرف كما عُرفنا ،  سنفهم ما لم نفهمه وندرك ما لم ندركه . سنحيا في نوره سنتمتع بحضوره سنسبح في فلكه ، الى الابد ، الى ما لا نهاية .


----------



## fauzi (18 فبراير 2012)

554 - كان بولس الرسول يعاني من عاهة ، شوكة في الجسد تلطمه وتعذبه . في ادراكه الروحي وعلاقته الوثيقة بالله فهم انها هناك لئلا يرتفع . لكنه وهو يجد انها تعوق خدمته وتعطل حركته وتُظلم رؤيته ، فالاغلب انها كانت مرضا ً في العين وضعفا ً في البصر جعله يستعين بمن يكتب له . يقول للغلاطيين عنها انه لو امكنهم لكانوا قلعوا عيونهم واعطوها له ( غلاطية 4 : 15 ) . ورفع طلبته الى الله ثلاث مرات : ارفع يا رب ، ارفع يا رب ، ارفع يا رب . كان من السهل على خالق الانسان ان يستجيب ويرفع الشوكة عنه ، لكنه قال له : " تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي ، لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي الضَّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ " ( 2 كورنثوس 12 : 9 ) حتى في عاهته لم يعاود بولس السؤال ، لم يلح ، لم يتعجب ، لم يُصدم ، لم يفشل ، امتلأ بالسرور :  " فَبِكُلِّ سُرُورٍ أَفْتَخِرُ بِالْحَرِيِّ فِي ضَعَفَاتِي ، لِكَيْ تَحِلَّ عَلَيَّ قُوَّةُ الْمَسِيحِ." في كل مرة ٍ تؤلمه ُ عاهته ُ كان يلجأ الى خزان نعمة الله لينال قوة . لم ينضب خزان النعمة بل تزايد وتضاعف وفاض بغزارة وتدفق . وبعد اختبارات رائعة لبولس الرسول عن نعمة الله ، عاش سعيدا ً بعاهته . واتصور انه بعد سنوات من حياته في فيض نعمة الله لو خُيّر لاختار النعمة ، فالنعمة تفوق الشفاء والتخلص من عاهته ، هكذا اراد له الله نعمة ً كافية .
اذا اصابتك عاهة او مرض ، اذا حلت بك اعاقة او ضعف ، لا تشكو ولا تتذمر . الله يعرف ويقدّر ويسمع صلاتك ويستجيب ، لكنه في استجابته يختار لك الافضل ، قوة ً في الضعف أو احتمالا ً للتجربة أو سموّا ً فوق الألم . نعمة ٌ كافية ، كاملة . وجد بولس الرسول سببا ً  لشوكته ، حماية من الارتفاع بفرط الاعلانات . ما اروع ان تعيش محاطا ً بنعمة الله . قد لا يفهم الناس ذلك ولا يدركوه . لا يفهمون كيف يعيش اولاد الله يعانون عجزا ً أو اعاقة ً . يتصورون ان اولاد الله يعيشون معصومين ، محفوظين ينعمون . كيف يرضى الله ان يمد الشيطان يده فيطعن خاصته ويهدد سلامهم . انظر الى ايوب وهو يمر في سلسلة ٍ من التجارب التي جرّتها اليه أمانته . كان ايوب رجلا ً بارا ً ولم يقترف إثما ً ولم يخطئ لله في قلبه . لا تنظر الى المياه المضطربة الهائجة ، انظر الى قوس قُزح . لا تغرق في آلام وضغوط الحياة ومتاعبها ، انظر الى وجه يسوع . لا تعدد النقصات ، عدد البركات . لا تحصي الفشل ، افرح بالنجاح . كأس البركات ممتلئ وملؤه يفوق نقص التجارب والعاهات .


----------



## fauzi (19 فبراير 2012)

555 - كل ما حولنا يدعو الى القلق . الحياة سلسلة ٌ متتابعة ٌ من حلقات  قلق . تُشرق الشمس ويبدأ الانسان في القلق ، هل الشمس صحو ٌ أم مظلم ؟ هل تُمطر السماء أم تصفو ؟ هل تهب الريح أم تهدأ وتخبو ؟ هل سأتعب أم استريح ؟ هل سأحزن أم أفرح ؟ ماذا يخبأه ُ اليوم لي ؟ ماذا يختفي  في الطريق عند المنعطف ؟ ما هي مفاجئات اليوم ؟ هل ينتظرني سلام ٌ أم حرب ؟ هل لدي ما يكفيني أم أعيش ُ احتياجا ً وعجزا ً ونقصا ً ؟ والانسان متشائم ٌ اكثر ُ منه متفائل ، قلق ٌ أكثر منه مطمئن . وينادينا الرب على لسان داود ويقول : " سَلِّمْ لِلرَّبِّ طَرِيقَكَ وَاتَّكِلْ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ يُجْرِي ....  انْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ " ( مزمور 37 : 5 ، 7  ) . انت لا  تعرف ماذا يخبأه ُ لك الطريق ؟ الطريق مجهول ٌ لك . كل ما تعرفه هو ما تراه ُ عيناك ، وعيناك نطاق رؤيتهما ضيق . هناك مناطق في الطريق لا يكشفها نظرك ، لا تراها ، لكن الرب يرى الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل ، يرى المكشوف والخفي . افق الله كبير ٌ ، واسع . هو يرى العالم كله كبقعة ٍ صغيرة ، وهو يقول لك : سلّم الطريق لي ، اتكل علي ، أنا اُجري . لا تنظر الى الشرير ، لا تغر منه ، لا تقارن نفسك به ، لا تخافه ُ ولا تخشاه  " لأَنَّ عَامِلِي الشَّرِّ يُقْطَعُونَ .....  تَطَّلِعُ فِي مَكَانِهِ فَلاَ يَكُونُ." هل تراه ُ يمتلك الكثير ؟ " اَلْقَلِيلُ الَّذِي لِلصِّدِّيقِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ ثَرْوَةِ أَشْرَارٍ كَثِيرِينَ. " هل تراه ُ يبغى ويتجبّر ويعتدي ؟ انتظر " لأَنَّ سَوَاعِدَ الأَشْرَارِ تَنْكَسِرُ " اطرد القلق ، ابعد التشاؤم ، ثق بالرب ، اتكل عليه " مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ تَثَبَّتُ خَطَوَاتُ الإِنْسَانِ وَفِي طَرِيقِهِ يُسَرُّ. " انتظر اشياء عظيمة رائعة قادمة ، ثق به ، لن يخذلك . انا لا استطيع ان ارى ما سيحدث لكنني ارى من يُحدث الاشياء . انا لا استطيع ان اتنبأ بالمستقبل ، لكنني اعرف من بيده المستقبل . كيف اشعر بالقلق . صوت العالم مليء بالمخاوف لكن صوته اعلى . اسكت امامه ، اسمعه ، اعرض امامه مخاوفك ، كل مخاوفك . ضعها في كفك ، يرفعها عنك ، يطويها في يده ، يُبعدها عن بصرك ، انظر الى شروق الشمس بتفاؤل ، بيقين ٍ ، بفرحة ٍ ، بأمل . لا تخف من الغيوم والامطار والزوابع والامواج الهادرة ، " سَلِّمْ لِلرَّبِّ طَرِيقَكَ وَاتَّكِلْ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ يُجْرِي " .


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا خالص يا أستاذنا
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك
*​


----------



## fauzi (20 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *شكرا خالص يا أستاذنا
> ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك
> *​



شكراااااااا ABOTARBO
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (20 فبراير 2012)

556 - وانت تقف وسط الحقل تعمل ، تعرق ، تكافح ، تكدح ، تتعب ، وتتصور انك وحدك لا احد معك يتعاون ، يساعد ، يعمل . ارفع قامتك ، اصلب عودك ، انظر بعين الايمان والرجاء ، ستجد انه هناك ، هو يملأ الافق ، يداه تتحركان ، تعملان . يده الله خشنة ، مجروحة من آثار العمل ، يداه تعمل معك . بولس وابولوس كانا عاملان مع الله ، في فلاحة الله ، بناء الله . لا تتصور نفسك تقوم وحدك بالعمل ، انت تعمل مع الله . لا  تتفاخر بانك تحمل العبء والمسؤولية وحدك ، انت تعمل مع الله ، والله يستطيع ان يتمم العمل كله بدونك فهو كلّي القدرة ، لكن مشيئته ان يتمم العمل بك وبيدك ، هو يحتاج اليك . يحتاج الى قلبك لينبض بمحبته ولهفته على الخراف الضالة . يحتاج الى قدميك لتسعيان وتذهبان الى العالم اجمع . يحتاج الى يديك تحصدان وتقطفان الثمار التي نضجت على الشجر . يحتاج الى ان تعرق بجواره فيسيل عرقك يروي الارض العطشى . نظر المسيح الى الجموع وامعائها تتلوى داخلها جوعا ً حوله . تلفّت الى التلاميذ وارادهم ان يعطوهم طعاما ً ليأكلوا ، لم يكن لديهم الا خمس ارغفة خبز ٍ جافة وسمكتين . ارادهم ان يجعلوهم يجلسون على الارض فاجلسوهم . وقام بعمله ، شكر وبارك وكسّر ومد يديه بالطعام الكثير . وقاموا بعملهم ، وزعوا الطعام على الجياع المنتظرين للطعام . وحقق الرب معجزة اشباع الخمسة آلاف جائع بعمله ِ وعملهم . امام القبر وقف وقد التف اهل بيت عنيا حول قبر لعازر . داخل القبر جسدٌ انتن وعمل به الفساد ما يعمله بالاجساد المائتة . اراد ان يكون لهم دور ٌ في المعجزة فامرهم ان يدحرجوا الحجر ، ودحرجوا الحجر وصلى وصرخ بقوة ٍ :  " ً لِعَازَرُ، هَلُمَّ خَارِجًا " وخرج لعازر حيا ً، وكلفهم مرة أخرى ان يحلّوه ويدعوه يذهب  . عملوا معه ُ وشاركوا في المعجزة ، ارادهم ان يعملوا معه . اراد الله وقصد ان يتمم الفداء ويحقق الخلاص ويرفع حكم الموت ، وجاء في المسيح انسانا ً ، حمل على كتفيه حكم الموت واعتلى الصليب ، وبنى جسرا ً بين الارض والسماء ، وفتح الطريق الى الحياة الابدية . قال : " قَدْ أُكْمِلَ " تم العمل ، لكنه ليخلّص الانسان ، يريدك ان تعمل معه . اذهب الى العالم اجمع واكرز بالانجيل للخليقة كلها ليتحقق قصد الله .


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2012)

557 - تُظلم السماء ، تتلبد بالغيوم ، تغرب الشمس ولا يظهر القمر . يبدو كل شيء ٍ كئيبا ً ، جبال ٌ من المشاكل والمتاعب تجثم على القلب ، آلام ٌ تجعل الحياة كلها تتجمع في كأس ٍ مر مذاقه ُ لا يُحتمل . معاناة ٌ تُمزق النفس وتحرق الجوف وتجعل القلب ينزف دما ً . وتتلفت حولك فلا تجد معينا ً ولا ترى من يمد يدا ً تسند . الدموع تنهمر بلا أحد يمسحها . الدمٌ ينزف دون من يوقفه . وتصرخ وتضيع الصرخات في الفضاء وتمد يدك ولا أحد يمد يدا ً لك . تتصور انها النهاية ، تحسب ان الحياة توقفت والموت حل  بالساحة . في قمة معاناته ، وكان عرقه كقطرات دم ٍ نازلة ٍ على أرض جثسيماني ، صرخ المسيح مناديا ً الآب : " يَا أَبَتَاهُ ، إِنْ شِئْتَ أَنْ تُجِيزَ عَنِّي هذِهِ الْكَأْسَ " في الحال " ظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يُقَوِّيهِ . " ( لوقا 22 : 42 ، 43 ) لم يكن وحده ُ ، كان الله هناك . أبدا ً لن تكون وحدك في وسط الظلام الدامس تجد بقعة نور . أبدا ً لن يتركك منفردا ً ، في تيه الصحراء حولك " عَمُودِ سَحَابٍ " الله يشاركنا آلامنا ، يحزن أحزاننا ، يقاسمنا قلقنا وضيقاتنا . في كل ضيقتنا يتضايق وملاك حضرته ِ يخلّصنا " فِي كُلِّ ضِيقِهِمْ تَضَايَقَ، وَمَلاَكُ حَضْرَتِهِ خَلَّصَهُمْ " ( اشعياء 63 : 9 ) لسنا وحدنا ، هو معنا . هو يُمسك يدك ، يمشي معك خطوة خطوة ، الرب قريب دائما ً منك  " مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ تَثَبَّتُ خَطَوَاتُ الإِنْسَانِ وَفِي طَرِيقِهِ يُسَرُّ . إِذَا سَقَطَ لاَ يَنْطَرِحُ ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مُسْنِدٌ يَدَهُ." ( مزمور 37 : 23 ، 24 ) . يعاني معاناتي معي ، يحمل احزاني معي ، يواجه صراعاتي معي . وسط الأتون وألسنة النار ترتفع ، تلطم ، تأكل ، تحرق ، يسير بجوارهم ، يضع يده ُ عليهم ، تصد يداه النار عنهم . اذا اهتزت الارض ،  تشققت ، اذا تزلزلت وتحطمت وانهارت . اذا خرج من جوف الارض نار واحترقت الصخور والاحجار ، يخرج مع النار ذهب ٌ ويرتفع مع اللهيب خير ٌ ومعادن ثمينة . اذا هوت الاشجار ودُفنت في اعماق التراب تحت الدمار ، يخرج منها فحما ً ، يُعطي طاقة ، يدير الحياة ويزرع الحضارة . لا تخف هناك يد اله ٍ قادر ٍ تُعينك وتحميك . لا تحزن هناك يد ُ أب ٍ محب ٍ تمسح دموعك وتضمد جروحك . لا تيأس ، خلف الغيوم شمس ٌ تطرد الغيوم . لا تكتئب وراء الدموع بسمة ٌ تطرد الدموع . هو هناك ، دائما ً هناك ، وسيبقى دائما ً معك ، دائما ً .


----------



## fauzi (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا  oesi no  لتقييمك الموضوع
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (22 فبراير 2012)

558 - انت مسيحي لأن المسيح فيك " أَحْيَا لاَ أَنَا ، بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ يَحْيَا فِيَّ " ( غلاطية 2 : 20 ) انت مسيحي ٌ فمع المسيح صُلبت ومع المسيح قمت وحييت . المسيح حي ٌ فيك وانت بالمسيح حي ، تعيش وتتحرك وتحيا . اساس  الايمان المسيحي هو ان المسيح فينا ومعنا حقيقة . لا مجازا ً أو تصورا ً بل حقا ً مطلقا ً لا مجال لمناقشته او التشكك فيه . ، المسيح مالكا ً ، مالكا ً لنا ، نحن ملكا ً له . في القديم تحدث الله الى الانسان  باشكال ٍ واشخاص ٍ ووسائل متعددة . كان يظهر له في رؤى ، في احلام ٍ ، في احوال ٍ واحداث ٍ معينة . الآن هو فينا ، يتحدث ويوجه ، يتحرك ويحرّك ويحيا . لا نحتاج الى نبي ٍّ ينقل الينا كلام الله وتوجيهاته وارادته . ارادته ُ معلنة دائما ً لنا ومشيئته ُ تحيا داخلنا وتتحقق بنا . قبولنا سيادته واعلاننا اتباعه يخلع عنا الرداء القديم البالي . علاقتنا به وانتمائنا اليه ، ارتداء حياة جديدة وطبيعة ٍ جديدة . طبيعة جديدة لها لباس جديد يناسبها مصنوع ٌ ليليق بها . لباس كامل وسلاح كامل لله . حولنا مكائد ابليس تهاجمنا . هجمات ٌ ضارية ٌ متتابعة ٌ لا تهمد ، ليست من دم ٍ ولحم بل من اجناد الشر . منطقة الحق لاحقاءنا ، درع البر يغطي اجسادنا . انجيل السلام لمسيرنا ، ترس الايمان ليصد سهام الشرير الملتهبة ، خوذة الخلاص لرؤوسنا ، سيف الروح في ايدينا نهاجم به ونصد هجمات وتجارب شيطانية ( افسس 6 ) . اذا كان المسيح يحيا فينا يلزمنا ان نلبس ملابس مختاري الله : " أَحْشَاءَ رَأْفَاتٍ، وَلُطْفًا، وَتَوَاضُعًا ، وَوَدَاعَةً ، وَطُولَ أَنَاةٍ " ( كولوسي 3 : 12 ) . بدون هذه الملابس نبدو غرباء عن صورة اولاد الله . كمسيحي لا يكفي ان تتمتع بوجود المسيح فيك وانت فيه ، المسيحي الحي يُظهر المسيح للعالم ليجذب العالم الى المسيح . الملابس الواقية ضد هجمات ابليس مع ملابس اولاد الله تعكس المسيح الحي داخلك وتعلن انتمائك له واتباعك اياه . البسها دائما ً ، اظهرها دائما ً ، اعلنها دائما ً ، تمسك بها . الهنا لا يطلب منا ان نفعل الصواب بل نكون انفسنا صوابا ً . لا تعمل الحق فقط بل البس الحق ليعيش الحق فيك . المسيح فيك ليعطيك الطريق والحق والحياة . المسيح فيك لتشعر بالامان وتحيا بالايمان .


----------



## fauzi (23 فبراير 2012)

559 - خلق الله لنا اليوم لنعمل فيه عمل اليوم . عمل اليوم يُعمل اليوم ، لا يؤجل . لكننا في جهالة نؤجل عمل اليوم الى الغد ، الجهالة هي  اننا لا نعلم إن كان لنا غد . اليوم ملك ٌ لك ، تمسك به بيدك ، أما الغد فليس لك ، غير موجود ٍ لديك . والانسان ليس له سلطان ٌ الا على ما بحوزته ، ما هو بيديه . وقف الغني يوما ً ينظر الى حقوله ِ الخضراء الممتدة حتى آخر الأفق ، رأى كورته اخصبت ، رأى الثمر على الشجر والحنطة ذهبا ً كثيرا ً في ضوء الشمس . فكر في نفسه : كل هذا له ، ثمر ٌ كثير . وتسائل : ماذا يفعل ؟ فليس له موضع ٌ يجمع فيه أثماره ، وتطلع الى الغد . قال اهدم المخازن الصغيرة وابني أعظم منها ، أجمع فيها غلاتي . وبطموح ٍ وبجهالة ٍ قال : " وَأَقُولُ لِنَفْسِي : يَا نَفْسُ لَكِ خَيْرَاتٌ كَثِيرَةٌ ، مَوْضُوعَةٌ لِسِنِينَ كَثِيرَةٍ. اِسْتَرِيحِي وَكُلِي وَاشْرَبِي وَافْرَحِي! فَقَالَ لَهُ اللهُ: يَا غَبِيُّ ! هذِهِ اللَّيْلَةَ تُطْلَبُ نَفْسُكَ مِنْكَ ، فَهذِهِ الَّتِي أَعْدَدْتَهَا لِمَنْ تَكُونُ ؟ " ( لوقا 12 : 19 ، 20 ) تصرف برعونة وطمع في غد ٍ ليس له بل هو لله . وكثيرا ً ما نؤجل ونتباطأ في أمور ٍ لو بقيت للغد لضاعت . ونماطل ونسوّف في قرارات ٍ نقدر ان نتخذها اليوم لا الغد . وقف يشوع على ربوة ٍ أمام الشعب بعد ان قادهم الى ارض الموعد . وفي قمة النجاح والانتصار أرادهم ان يتخذوا أهم قرار ٍ لهم ولأولادهم . قال لهم : " اخْتَارُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمُ الْيَوْمَ مَنْ تَعْبُدُونَ " ( يشوع 24 : 15 ) اليوم هو يوم القرار ، لا تأجيل ، لا تعطيل ، لا مماطلة ، لا تسويف . اليوم لا الغد ، اليوم . المصائر لا تحتمل التأجيل خصوصا ً القرارات التي تحدد مصائر أبدية . عبادة الرب لم تكن تؤثر على جيل ٍ أو زمن بل تؤثر على مصير ٍ أبدي . وكل انسان له سلطان ٌ على يومه ِ ، والله ينادي البشرية جميعها اليوم : 
" اِلْتَفِتُوا إِلَيَّ وَاخْلُصُوا يَا جَمِيعَ أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ ، لأَنِّي أَنَا اللهُ وَلَيْسَ آخَرَ." ( اشعياء 45 : 22 ) . 
" لأَنَّكَ إِنِ اعْتَرَفْتَ بِفَمِكَ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ ، وَآمَنْتَ بِقَلْبِكَ أَنَّ اللهَ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ ،  خَلَصْتَ." ( رومية 10 : 9 ) . " آمِنْ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَتَخْلُصَ أَنْتَ وَأَهْلُ بَيْتِكَ " ( اعمال الرسل 16 : 31 ) .
آمن الآن ، اليوم . هذا قرار ٌ لا يؤجل . والصوت الذي تسمعه اليوم قد لا تسمعه غدا ً " إِنْ سَمِعْتُمْ صَوْتَهُ ، فَلاَ تُقَسُّوا قُلُوبَكُمْ " ( مزمور 95 : 7 ، 8 )  وها انتم تسمعون صوته . اقبلوه اليوم ، آمنوا به اليوم . آمنوا ما دام الوقت يُدعى اليوم . غدا ً الوقت يُدعى الغد . اليوم لك ، الغد ُ ليس لك .


----------



## fauzi (24 فبراير 2012)

560 - حين تُشرق الشمس صباحا ً يبدأ اليوم في حياة كل من يعيش تحت الشمس . رغم ان اليوم في شكله العام واحد ٌ لجميع الناس لكنه يختلف من الواحد للآخر . ظروف كل شخص تجعله يختلف . يوم المريض يختلف عن يوم الصحيح ، يوم الحزين يختلف عن يوم السعيد ، يوم الفقير الجائع غير يوم الغني الشبعان . والصحبة والرفاق والزملاء تجعله يختلف ايضا ً . يوم الفرحين غير يوم العابسين . يوم ٌ حولك اصدقاء غير يوم ٍ مشحون بالاعداء . يوم فيه حمقى غير يوم بهِ حكماء . الظروف والناس حولك تحدد ملامح اليوم لك فيختلف عن يوم الغير . وفوق ذلك كله لو صاحبك الله في يومك وبقي معك ، يكون يومك مختلفا ً جدا ً عن كل الايام ، الله في اليوم يجعله اعظم يوم . تصور ان الله ليس موجودا ً معك أحد الايام ، كيف تقضيه ؟ وتصور ان الله ليس موجودا ً معك في اي يوم ، كيف تكون الحياة ؟ مهما أوتي الانسان من قوة لا يستطيع أن يقاوم هجمات الطبيعة دون الله . هل يصمد لعاصفة عاتية ، رياحها قوية وامواجها عالية ، هل يصمد ؟ نعم نعيش في بيوت ٍ تحمينا ووسائل تدفع عنا ، لكن البيوت تنهار وتنهدم . مهما أوتي الانسان من علم وفهم لا يستطيع ان ينجح في اتخاذ القرار وحده . المجهول يحيط به والطرق متشعبة حوله والحق مخفي عن ناظريه . الله كلّي الحكمة ، يفتح ذهنه ويوجه عقله اذا لجأ الى الله يستشيره . اعظم الرجال لن ينجحوا الا بوجود الله معهم في حياتهم وتصرفاتهم . موسى النبي كليم الله بعد اربعين سنة يرتشف علم وحكمة المصريين ، وبعد اربعين سنة في البرية يتأمل ويمتلأ بقوة ٍ روحية داخلية ، يقف مرتعبا ً أمام العليقة ، يسمع تكليف الله له لانقاذ شعبه ويقول : " مَنْ أَنَا حَتَّى أَذْهَبَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ ، وَحَتَّى أُخْرِجَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ مِصْرَ؟ " ( خروج 3 : 11 ) فقال له الله : " إِنِّي أَكُونُ مَعَكَ " وكان معه ُ . وبذراع قوية اخرج الله شعبه من مصر بموسى الذي كان معه . وجدعون وعشيرته هي الذلّى وهو الاصغر " هَا عَشِيرَتِي هِيَ الذُّلَّى فِي مَنَسَّى ، وَأَنَا الأَصْغَرُ فِي بَيْتِ أَبِي . " ( قضاة 6 : 15 ) . لم يكن يستطيع تخليص الشعب ، لكن الله قال له : " إِنِّي أَكُونُ مَعَكَ ، وَسَتَضْرِبُ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ كَرَجُل وَاحِدٍ " وتخلص شعبي منهم ، وهذا ما حدث ، وهذا ما يحدث معك ومعي ومع كل من يكون الله معه . ويعدنا الله ، يعد كل المؤمنين ، يقول : " هَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ " ( متى 28 : 20 ) . " إِنْ كَانَ اللهُ مَعَنَا ، فَمَنْ عَلَيْنَا ؟ " ( رومية 8 : 31 ) .


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2012)

561 _ تمر الايام متشابهة ، تُشرق الشمس ثم تغرب وينتهي اليوم . وتشرق الشمس ايضا ً ويبدأ يوم ٌ جديد مثل اليوم القديم وتغرب الشمس وينتهي اليوم . هناك ايامٌ صحوة وايام معتمة ، ايام ٌ دافئة وايام باردة ، ايام ٌ منيرة وايام مظلمة ، ايام تأتي بالفرج وأخرى  تأتي بالضيق ، أيام ٌ تأتي بالفرح وأيام تأتي بالحزن ، لكنها ايام ، اليوم مثل الآخر ، مهما اختلفت تتشابه مثل اسنان المشط ، الا انه في حياة كل انسان يوم ٌ عظيم ، يوم ينتقل فيه من الموت الى الحياة . زكا العشار عاش ايام جمع فيها مالا ً كثيرا ً ، كل ايامه كانت نفوذا ً وسطوة ، لكنه في داخله ِ كان تعيسا ً ، قلقا ً، حزينا ً ، ايامه ُ ندم ٌ وعذاب ٌ وتأنيب ضمير ، حتى جاء يومه ُ العظيم ، يوم التقى بالمسيح ، رآه من بين اوراق وفروع الجميزة . ناداه المسيح فنزل وجرى الى بيته وجلس بجوار المسيح ، ورأى عينيه . رأى فيهما محبة لم يرها من قبل ، وسمع دعوة للحياة لم يسمعها من قبل . وجد الرجاء ، وجد السلام ، وجد الطريق فألقى بالاموال الملوثة وتطهر . واعلن المسيح له ان "  الْيَوْمَ حَصَلَ خَلاَصٌ لِهذَا الْبَيْتِ ، إِذْ هُوَ أَيْضًا ابْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ " ( لوقا 19 : 9 ) . لص ٌ مذنب ٌ محكوم ٌ عليه بالموت ، قضى ايامه في الشر والاجرام والقتل ، اخذوه ونفذوا فيه الحكم وصلبوه على خشبة ٍ بجوار المسيح في الجلجثة . وجاء يومه ُ العظيم وهو معلق ٌ على الصليب ، تلفت نحو المصلوب معه ، ليس مجرما ً وليس قاتلا ً ، لعله التقى به يوما ً وهو يعلّم أو يصنع معجزة . في الايام الماضية لم يره ُ عن قرب ، أما الآن فهو يراه ، رأى وجهه ُ يشع حبا ً ، حتى لأعدائه ِ . سمعه وهو يرفع رأسه ُنحو السماء ويقول : "  يَا أَبَتَاهُ ، اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ ، لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ " ( لوقا 23 : 34 ) . سمع ذلك وعرف من هو . هو ليس انسانا ً كباقي البشر . أي انسان يستطيع ان يطلب غفرانا ً لمن صلبوه ؟  المصلوب في الجانب الآخر كان يجدّف عليه : " إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ، فَخَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ وَإِيَّانَا " ( لوقا 23 : 39 ) واستشاط اللص غضبا ً : " وَانْتَهَرَهَُ قَائِلاً: أَوَلاَ أَنْتَ تَخَافُ اللهَ ، إِذْ أَنْتَ تَحْتَ هذَا الْحُكْمِ بِعَيْنِهِ ؟ " الصلب " أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَبِعَدْل ، لأَنَّنَا نَنَالُ اسْتِحْقَاقَ مَا فَعَلْنَا ، وَأَمَّا هذَا فَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ شَيْئًا لَيْسَ فِي مَحَلِّهِ " وفي ابتهال ٍ قال للمسيح : " اذْكُرْنِي يَا رَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ " وبسرعة اجابه المسيح : " الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ : إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُ مَعِي فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ " يا له من يوم ٍ عظيم .
 وانت ، ماذا عن يومك َ العظيم ؟ هل قابلت المسيح ؟ هل قابلته ؟


----------



## fauzi (26 فبراير 2012)

562 - مر على مولد المسيح الفا عام ، الفان من السنين ، عشرون قرنا ً مضت ، و نخطو في القرن الحادي والعشرين  ، وستمر السنون سنة وراء سنة . منذ ميلاد المسيح ، منذ مجيئه الى العالم والمؤمنون بالمسيح ينتظرون مجيئه الثاني . ما ان رأوه يصعد الى السماء أمام عيونهم وتأخذه السحابة عن اعينهم ، وقفوا يشخصون الى السماء وهو منطلق ٌ ، ولعلهم كانوا ينتظرون عودته ، تنقشع السحابة ويهبط مرة اخرى اليهم . لكن الرجلين في الملابس البيضاء اعلنا لهم : " إِنَّ يَسُوعَ هذَا الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ عَنْكُمْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ سَيَأْتِي هكَذَا كَمَا رَأَيْتُمُوهُ مُنْطَلِقًا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ " ( اعمال الرسل 1 : 11 ) . منذ ذلك الوقت ونحن ننظر ونراقب السماء ، ننتظر عودة المسيح ، ننتظر مجيئه الثاني ، العلامات تؤكد ان وقت مجيئه قد حان . وتمر الايام وتتابع السنوات ونحن ننتظر ، ننتظر الرجاء المبارك . لم يحظر حتى اليوم ، مرت الفا سنة ولم يحظر ، عشرون قرنا ً ننتظر .  طال وقت الانتظار ، بدأ الاحباط والشك يهاجم الكثير من المؤمنين . لكن هل يقيس الله السنوات كما نقيسها ؟ هل عند الله اثنا عشر شهرا ً في السنة ؟ هل الشهر ثلاثون يوما ً ؟ هل اليوم اربع ٌ وعشرون ساعة ؟ أم هو كألف سنة  والالف سنة كيوم ٌ واحد ؟ " أَنَّ يَوْمًا وَاحِدًا عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ كَأَلْفِ سَنَةٍ ، وَأَلْفَ سَنَةٍ كَيَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ." لو حساب الله هكذا سيكون ما مر ّ يومان . بهذا الحساب لن نشعر بالاحباط والملل أو الشك في وعد الله بمجيء المسيح ثانية ً . الرب لا يتباطأ عن وعده ، هو يتأنى ويتأنى حتى يأتي الجميع الى التوبة . يمد الله حبال الصبر حتى لا يهلك احد ، ثم يأتي يوم الرب الذي حدده . يوم ٌ لا تحدده السنون ، يوم ٌ لا يأتي كباقي الايام ، سيأتي فجأة ً " لأَنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ بِالتَّحْقِيقِ أَنَّ يَوْمَ الرَّبِّ كَلِصٍّ فِي اللَّيْلِ هكَذَا يَجِيءُ. " ( 1 تسالونيكي 5 : 2 ) لا يتوقعه احد ، مهما راقبوا الاحداث ، مهما أحصوا العلامات وتابعوها . حين تحدث المسيح عن علامات مجيئه لم يقل بعد الحروب والقلاقل يأتي ، لم يقل بعد حدوث الزلازل والمجاعات والأوبئة أعود ولا بعد الاضطهاد والقتل والاستشهاد . لم يربط المسيح مجيئه ُ بتلك الاحداث والعلامات . لا بد ان يحدث ذلك كله ولا يكون المنتهى بعد "  فَإِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ بِحُرُوبٍ وَقَلاَقِل فَلاَ تَجْزَعُوا، لأَنَّهُ لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ هذَا أَوَّلاً، وَلكِنْ لاَ يَكُونُ الْمُنْتَهَى سَرِيعًا " . يوم الرب وساعة مجيئه لا يعلم بها احد ولا ملائكة السماوات الا الله الآب وحده " وَأَمَّا ذلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ ، وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةُ السَّمَاوَاتِ، إِلاَّ أَبِي وَحْدَهُ. " كم الف سنة أخرى باقية أوكم يوما ً باقي على مجيء ذلك اليوم ؟ لا أحد يعرف وليس لنا ان نعرف لكن علينا ان نسهر ، علينا ان نستعد " لأَنَّهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ . و" أَيَّ أُنَاسٍ يَجِبُ أَنْ تَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ فِي سِيرَةٍ مُقَدَّسَةٍ وَتَقْوَى ؟ مُنْتَظِرِينَ وَطَالِبِينَ سُرْعَةَ مَجِيءِ يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ " ( 2 بطرس 3 : 11 ، 12 ) .


----------



## fauzi (27 فبراير 2012)

563 - تُشرق الشمس ، تتحرك في السماء نحو الغروب وتمر الساعات وينتهي اليوم . نراقب تحرك عقارب الساعة ، تنقضي الدقائق ، تكتمل الساعات ويأتي الليل هكذا نحسب اليوم : شروق ، نهار ، مغيب ، ليل ، ويتم اليوم ، هكذا نحسب الايام . ليس هكذا يحسب الله الايام . كان الله منذ بداية الزمن يحسب الايام بشكل ٍ مختلف . في بداية الخلق حسب الله الايام الستة الاولى ، اول ايام الوجود بالعكس ، خلق النور " وَفَصَلَ اللهُ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ .. ….. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْمًا وَاحِدًا. ً " ( تكوين 1 : 4 ، 5 ) . حسب الله اليوم من المساء الى الصباح ، من الظلام الى النور ، من الليل الى النهار . ظلام ٌ يغطي الكون ، ليل ٌ يخيّم على العالم ، ثم تظهر نجمة الصبح وتشرق الشمس . كل ليل ٍ ينتهي في نور النهار . مهما طال الليل شتاء ً أو قَصُر صيفا ً سينبلج نور النهار ، وستنتهي كل الليالي ، وتمضي كل الايام ويحل اليوم الابدي حيث لا يوجد ظلام . هذا ما رآه يوحنا الرائي وحدثنا به في رؤياه وهذا ما ننتظره ونتلهف عليه . سوف لا يكون ليل فيما بعد " لأَنَّ لَيْلاً لاَ يَكُونُ هُنَاكَ " . الله اعطى النور ، الله النور يجعل الابدية نور . تغيب الشمس في المحيط الاسود وبالتالي يختفي القمر ولا يكون للنجوم مكان . الله الموجود دائما ً يولد " سَمَاءً جَدِيدَةً وَأَرْضًا جَدِيدَةً " يغلفها نور وجوده . يُخرج من اللليل نهارا ً دائما ً . يُخرج من الخليقة القديمة خليقة ً أبدية ً جديدة ، ونبقى مع الله الى الابد ، نهارٌ  لا ليل له ، نور ٌ لا ظلمة فيه . تشترك خليقة الله الجديدة في مجده الازلي الابدي ولا يكون زمن ٌ بعد . هنا نحن في ليل ، تمر بنا ليالي سوداء مظلمة تطول احيانا ً وتقصر احيانا ً. هنا تكون الحياة مظلمة ً بسبب الخطية ، بسبب الحزن ، بسبب الالم ، بسبب الجهل . ونعاني  من الظلام ، ثقيل ٌ مقبض ٌ قاسي نتمنى انقشاعه وزواله ُ . وتُشرق الشمس بنورها حين نتطهر من الخطية ونتخلص من الحزن والالم والجهل . الله لا يسمح ان نبقى في الظلمة ، يأتي بمغفرته فتنير حياتنا وتُبهج قلوبنا . وعدنا الله ان بعد الظلمة نورا ً ووراء اليل صباحا ً ونهارا ً جميلا ً . لذلك يحصي الله الايام كما احصاها في القديم ، مساء ٌ ثم صباح ، يوما ً جديدا ً . ونحن في ظلام الليل نعلم ان النورلا بد مقبل  فنعيش على رجاء الصباح . عش حياتك هنا نورا ً متصلا ً مبنيا ً على رجائك في الله نورك .


----------



## fauzi (28 فبراير 2012)

564 - الارض خصبة ، متسعة ، والمياه قريبة ، كافية ، وبكل عناية ٍ زرع الكرّام التينة . رعاها وسط الكرم ِ ووفر لها كل ما تحتاجه اليه لتنمو ، الارض والماء والجو . امتدت جذور شجرة التين ، انتشرت ، تشعبت في الارض ، وجدت لها مأكلا ً . ذهبت الجذور تخترق الطين اللدن وتعيش على ما تأخذه من الكرم . مرت السنوات وطال الوقت وامتدت الايام والتينة تتغذى وتنمو . في كل صباح يأتي الكرّام يبحث في اغصان التينة وبين اوراقها عن ثمر ، انتظر وانتظر ، مد حبال الصبر ، زاد من عنايته ِ بالشجرة ، لكن بلا ثمر . جاء صاحب الكرم يزور كرمه ، وجد شجرة التين منتصبة ً وسط المكان ، فروعها طويلة ، اوراقها خضراء ، جذعها طويل ٌ قوي ، لكن ثلاث سنوات ٍ ولا تثمر . سأل الكرّام عن الشجرة : لماذا لا تعطي ثمرا ً ؟ لم يكن لدى الكرّام جواب . 
- قال : " اِقْطَعْهَا " لماذا ابقيت عليها كل هذا الوقت ؟ هي لاتبشر بخير او ثمر ." لِمَاذَا تُبَطِّلُ الأَرْضَ" لماذا تأخذ غذاء اشجار الكرم المحملة بالثمار ؟ لماذا ؟ اقطعها . وفّر ما تتناوله من غذاء وما تستهلكه من ماء ومكان وعمل .
نظر الكرّام الى الشجرة ، حام حولها . اهتز قلبه حبا ً وعطفا ً عليها . نعم هي لا تثمر ، مرّت السنوات ،  السنة تلو الاخرى وهي لا تثمر ، مصيرها القطع . لكن احشائه ُ أنّت داخله ، لعله قصّر ، لعلها تحتاج الى بعض الجهد ، بعض العرق . صبرُ صاحب الكرم نفذ ، لكن صبره هو لم ينفذ . ما يزال لها وقت ٌ عنده . طلب من صاحب الكرم وقت آخر ، سنة ً أخرى ، " ً اتْرُكْهَا هذِهِ السَّنَةَ أَيْضًا ". سنة واحدة يشمّر فيها عن ساعده ، وينحني ، ينقب حولها ويضع زبلا ً . وضعت ُ من قبل ، نقبّت ُ من قبل ، انتظرت بدل من السنة ثلاث سنوات ولم تثمر . سنة ٌ أخرى ، سنة ٌ جديدة ، فرصة ٌ جديدة . مد َّ في عمرها سنة ، فإن لم تأتي بثمر اقطعها ، اصنع بها ما تشاء بعد ان تدعني افعل ما اشاء . يا لصبر هذا الكرّام ، يا لاصراره ، يا لحبه ، ويا لإهتمامه بانقاذ الشجرة . ويا لصبر الله معنا ، يا لصبر الرب علينا ، يرانا بلا ثمر ، بلا فائدة . نستحق القطع والقلع ، نبطّل الارض ، نشغل مكانا ً في الحياة بلا نتيجة . ويصدر الحكم بالموت ، ويتدخل كرّامنا الاعظم ويعطي مهلة ً جديدة ، سنة ً جديدة ، فرصة ً جديدة ، ويعمل معنا ويتعب ويعرق ويكافح وينتظر ان نُثمر ، أن ننتج ، والا ...


----------



## fauzi (29 فبراير 2012)

565 - نعلم ان في اليوم اربعة وعشرون ساعة والساعة ستون دقيقة ، هذه حقيقة . لكننا في حياتنا نلتقي بايام ٍ طويلة ، أو تبدولنا طويلة لا نهاية لها ونمر ايضا بساعات طويلة او تبدو لنا طويلة . والمسيح معلق على خشبة الصليب بعد ايام قاسية من العذاب والمعاناة .  الحياة تنساب من جسده ، الالم اعظم من احتمال انسان . يرفع المسيح عيناه الى السماء ، يُحصي الوقت ويراقب الزمن ، وهو يمر ببطء ٍ شديد ، ويخفض بصره الى اسفل حيث تقف امه العذراء مريم غارقة ٌ في دموعها تنتظر . اليوم طويل اسود لا تبدو له نهاية ، الساعات تجمدت ، كل شيء ثقيل ٌ جدا ً . وفي اوقات الالم كما في ساعات الانتظار نرفع قلوبنا نطلب عون الله ، نصلي . أذن الله مرهفة ٌ تسمع صرخاتنا ونحن نتألم  وابتهالاتنا ونحن ننتظر . قد يتحرك الله بسرعة ، وقد يتأنى ، وقد ينتظر ،  لكنه حتما يتجاوب  ويستجيب . استجابته تأخذ أشكالا ً مختلفة . وقت ان كان التلاميذ في قلب العاصفة ، وقت ان هاج البحر واشتدت لطمات الريح وزمجر الرعد وعلت الامواج ، رآهم الرب وسمع استغاثتهم واستجاب لكن بعد ان خارت قواهم من الجذف . وقت ان خطف الموت لعازر من بين ذراعي  شقيقتيه مرثا ومريم . بعد ان حملوا جسده الميت ولفوه وحملوه ودفنوه في القبر وتركوه اربعة ايام . اربعة ايام ٍ كاملة من اليأس والحزن حتى انتن ، استجاب وجاء واقامه . في قمة معاناته والمه ،الشوكة تطعن جسد بولس الرسول وتدميه ، صرخ بولس عدة مرات وسمع الله واستجاب واعطاه ُ نعمة ً لاحتمال الشوكة . مهما طالت ايام الألم ، مهما امتدت لحظات الانتظار ، يستجيب ، لا بد ان يستجيب ، بسرعة ، بعد فترة قصيرة كانت أو طويلة ، حسب انتظاراتنا او عكسها ، لكنه يستجيب ، في وقته ِ ، يستجيب ، في وقته يسرع به "انا الرب في وقته اسرع به " ( اشعياء 60 : 22 )  .


----------



## fauzi (1 مارس 2012)

566 - منذ وجود الانسان في بطن امه ِ ، وهو ما يزال جنينا ً لم يرى النور الخارجي بعد ، والله يحصي أيامه ويعرف سني حياته ، ويتابع تطوره ُ ونموه ُ ، ويراه ُ يسعى لتحقيق غرض وجوده . الله لم يخلقنا ليلهو بنا . الله لم يخلقنا ليستعرض قوته . الله لم يخلقنا عبثا ً . الله يخلقنا حسب خطة ٍ وغرض ٍ وقصد ٍ لنا  لأَنَّنَا مخلوقين لاعمال صالحة سبق الله  فاعدها لنا . وبعد ان نخرج من الارحام ، بعد ان نخطو على الارض اطفالا ً ثم شبابا ً ثم شيوخا ً .يسير الله معنا ، يعرف كل شيء ٍ عنا ، ويتابع تنفيذنا خطته لخلقنا وهدفه من وجودنا . له توقيت ٌ لاحداث حياتنا منذ مولدنا حتى مماتنا ، كل شيء ٍ محسوب ٌ ومعدٌّ بدقة . أهداف ٌ وضعها الله لنصل اليها ، نتحرك ونتقدم اليها وبعد ان نحققها تنتهي حياتنا . لن يكون هناك داع ٍ لأيام ٍ وسنين اضافية ، حياتنا مقاسة على قدر الاحتياج لنا . لا يموت انسان قبل موعده . هناك توقيت ٌ دقيق ٌ لمولدنا ، لحياتنا ، ثم لموتنا . حزقيا الملك كان رجلا ً صالحا ً ، عمل المستقيم في عيني الله . أزال المرتفعات وكسر الاوثان ، حتى حية النحاس التي عملها موسى سحقها . سحقها حين رأى الشعب يعبدها . التصق بالرب وحفظ وصاياه وكان الرب معه . سارت كل الامور حسب خطة الله وهدفه في حياة حزقيا الملك الصالح . ومرض حزقيا للموت ، وارسل الله نبيه ُ إشعيا بن آموص الى الملك يقول له : انه سيموت . حزن حزقيا على نفسه ، لم يرد ان يموت ، اراد ان يمتد به العمر وتطول سني حياته . بكى واستعطف الرب وطلب شفاء ً من مرضه ِ . واستجاب الرب وقال له : " هأَنَذَا أَشْفِيكَ." واعطاه ُ علامة ، ارجع الله الظل عشر درجات للخلف ، اوقف حركة الوقت واعاده للخلف . لا نعرف ماذا حدث تماما ً وأي تفسير ٍ علمي لما حدث ، لكن حياة حزقيا الملك امتدت . تراجع الوقت ، تراجع الموت . شُفي حزقيا ، قام من فراشه وقد اضاف الله الى عمره خمس عشرة سنة . هل غيّر الله خطته ؟ أم كانت هذه السنوات الاضافية في خطة الله لحزقيا منذ مولده ؟ اراد حزقيا من الله عمرا ً جديدا ً وعاش خمس عشرة سنة اكثر لكنها كانت اتعس سنين حياته . السنين المضافة كانت اسوأ جدا ً من سني حياة حزقيا الأولى . ما يعده الله لنا من حياة أفضل حياة لأنها من صنع الله وتخطيطه .


----------



## fauzi (2 مارس 2012)

567 - في الصباح الباكر عند الفجر وانت تستقبل الشمس ونهار ٌ  طويل ٌ أمامك ، تشعر انك غني ، بين يديك يوم ٌ كامل طويل ، طوله اربع وعشرون ساعة . وتبدأ تتحرك بهدوء ، فالوقت ممدود ٌ أمامك ، لا داعي للعجلة ، تؤجل الاعمال الشاقة . تبدأ تعمل ما تتلذذ بعمله ، تعمل ما تحب ، لا ما يجب ان تعمل ... لا بأس النهار طويل . وصلت الدعوة للعذارى العشر للاحتفاء بالعريس ، صحن َ فرحات في انفعال . بدأن يلبسن ملابس افرح المزركشة ويتحلين باثمن ما لديهن من حُلي ويحملن مصابيحهن . خمس ٌ منهن َّ حكيمات ، بدأن باعداد المصابيح ، نظفنها وملأنها زيتا ً وحملن َ زيتا ً أضافيا ً . بعد ان اكملن َ هذه المهمة بدأن في التزين والتجمّل للقاء العريس بما يليق به . والخمس الأخريات لم تكن َّ على نفس الدرجة من الحكمة . وقفن َ أمان المرايا ، تأملن َ جمالهن ، أخذن َ يضعن َ المساحيق ويصففن الشعر ويلبسن َ الحُلي . وطال الوقت بهن َّ ، وفجأة حان الموعد وحلّت ساعة الرحيل فخطفن مصابيحهن َّ على عجل . أبطأ العريس ، لم يأتي في موعده ، حلّ بهن َّ التعب فاستلقين ونمن َ ، نعسن َ . وفي منتصف الليل صاح صائح ٌ وتعالى الصراخ : هوذا العريس مقبل  فأخرجن للقائه ، قامت العذارى واصلحن مصابيحهن ليلتقين مع العريس خارجا ً في الظلام . وجدت العذارى الجاهلات الزيت غير كاف ٍ لتبقى المصابيح موقدة تنير طريقهن ، بينما مصابيح الحكيمات مضيئة ٌٌ وقد ملئنها بالزيت . طلبت الجاهلات من الحكيمات زيتا ً لمصابيحهن . لم يكن هناك ما يكفي للجميع ، خرجت الجاهلات على عجل ٍ الى الباعة يبحثن َ عن زيت . وفي غيابهن جاء العريس ، والمستعدات اللائي بيدهن مصابيح مضيئة دخلن ، ثم أُغلق الباب ، أٌغلق على من لم يعرفن كيف ينظّمن اوقاتهن باولويات ٍ صائبة . أضعن الوقت في أمور ٍ أقل اهمية ٍ من أن يملأن مصابيحهن زيتا ً ، الزيت أهم من الزينة .
 هل تنظر الى يومك الوليد الجديد فتعمل اعمالك حسب الأهم فالمهم فالأقل أهمية . الله يقدم لك الساعات الثمينة لتحسن انفاقها حسب اولويات ٍٍ حكيمة ٍ واعية ، حتى لا ينفلت الوقت منك . وحين تبدأ  عمل الاشياء الهامة تجد اليوم قد انتهى . ويأتي العريس وهو دائما ً يأتي في وقت ٍ لا نتوقعه ، يأتي فجأة بعد الغروب وعملك لم يتم بعد سيأتي السيد في ساعة لا تظنون ، يأتي ويحاسبنا .
" لِذلِكَ كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا مُسْتَعِدِّينَ، لأَنَّهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ." ( متى 24 : 44 )


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2012)

568 - كان المسيح يعلّم في احد البيوت ، تزاحم الناس حوله حتى امتلئت كل حجرات البيت . زاد عدد الناس فالتفوا حول البيت من النوافذ والباب ، احاطوا بالبيت كله . سمع اربعة رجال ان المسيح بالبيت ، ارادوه ان يشفي صديقهم المفلوج المسجّى في فراشه . ماذا يفعلون ؟ لو تأخروا لترك المسيح البيت والمدينة ، لو افلت الوقت لبقي صديقهم مفلوجا ً . في الحال هداهم تفكيرهم ، وبسرعة ٍ نفذوا خطتهم ، تقدموا للوقت  واقتحموا الزحام . دفعوا الناس بايديهم يمنة ويسرة لكن الاجساد كانت متراصة كحجارة ٍ ملتصقة ٍ ببعضها . هرولوا دون يأس ٍ أو تأخير وصعدوا الى السطح . ثقبوا السطح ورفعوا الأجرّة ، ودلّوه من السقف . وكل واحد ممسك بحبل مربوط في طرف من اطراف الفراش الاربعة . امام المسيح رقد الرجل على فراشه . نظر يسوع الى المفلوج ورفع وجهه الى اصحابه . رأى وجوها ً فيها عزم واصرار ، فيها ايمان ورجاء ، فيها حب ٌ وصداقة ٌ للمفلوج . قال للمفلوج : " مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ " ( متى 9 : 2 ) حرره ُ من خطاياه ، ثم قال له : " قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ " قام المفلوج حالا ً وحمل سريره على كتفه وخرج ليلتقي باصحابه الفرحين بشفائه . فرحة الاصدقاء الاربعة لم تكن اقل من فرحة المفلوج بالشفاء ، جاءوا به للمسيح فشفاه . ما اجمل ان تأتي بأحد ٍ للمسيح ليختبر نعمته ويخلص بدمه ويصبح ابنا ً لله . راع ٍ ضاع خروفه ترك التسع والتسعين الآخرين وخرج لأجل الضال وحين وجده وضعه على منكبيه فرحا ً وأتى الى بيته والى حضيرته والى اصدقائه وقال لهم " افْرَحُوا مَعِي ، لأَنِّي وَجَدْتُ خَرُوفِي الضَّالَّ .... هكَذَا يَكُونُ فَرَحٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ بِخَاطِئٍ وَاحِدٍ يَتُوبُ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ تِسْعَةٍ وَتِسْعِينَ بَارًّا لاَ يَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى تَوْبَةٍ " . امرأة ٌ لها عشرة دراهم ثمينة اضاعت درهما ً منها ، درهما ً واحدا ً من عشرة . اوقدت سراجا ً وكنست البيت كله ، كل زاوية ٍ وركن ٍ باصرار حتى وجدته ، ولما وجدت الدرهم المفقود دعت الصديقات والجارات وقالت لهن : " افْرَحْنَ مَعِي لأَنِّي وَجَدْتُ الدِّرْهَمَ الَّذِي أَضَعْتُهُ . هكَذَا  ..... يَكُونُ فَرَحٌ قُدَّامَ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ بِخَاطِئٍ وَاحِدٍ يَتُوبُ." الملائكة يفرحون بتوبة خاطئ . اعظم فرحة للانسان ان يجد الطريق الى المسيح ويرث ملكوت السماوات . واعظم فرحة ٍ ايضا ً هي أن يأتي الانسان بآخر تحت أقدام المسيح الشافي الغافر . السماء تفرح بعودة الخاطئ والملائكة تهلل ، الله يسعد به .


----------



## fauzi (4 مارس 2012)

569 - عندما حان الوقت ليبدأ يسوع خدمته أراد ان يدعو تلاميذا ً ليشاركوه " وَإِذْ كَانَ يَسُوعُ مَاشِيًا عِنْدَ بَحْرِ الْجَلِيلِ أَبْصَرَ أَخَوَيْنِ : سِمْعَانَ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ ، وَأَنْدَرَاوُسَ أَخَاهُ يُلْقِيَانِ شَبَكَةً فِي الْبَحْرِ، فَإِنَّهُمَا كَانَا صَيَّادَيْنِ . " كانا صيادين ، كانا يبحثان عن سمك في مياه البحر . وقف المسيح على الشاطئ وراقبهما قليلا ً وهما يلقيان الشبكة على امل ان تمتلأ بالسمك .و قبل ان يجذبا الشبكة قال لهما : " هَلُمَّ وَرَائِي فَأَجْعَلُكُمَا صَيَّادَيِ النَّاسِ " ناس لا سمك . دعاهما ليصطادا ناسا ً ، يلقيان بالشبكة في المحيط الواسع للبشر . لا شك انهما لم يفهما . لم يفهما كيف يكونان صيادي ناس ، ماذا يفعلان بالناس ؟ وهل يصلحان لصيد البشر ؟ ما الذي لفت نظر المسيح اليهما ؟ ماذا فيهما ليدعوهما ؟ رأى المسيح داخلهما ، رأى قلبيهما . وهما ، ما الذي جعلهما يقبلان دعوته للوقت دون تردد " فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَرَكَا الشِّبَاكَ وَتَبِعَاهُ " دعوة غريبة لعمل عجيب من شخص ٍ غريب عجيب جعلهما يسرعان بالاستجابة للنداء . شخص ٌ لا يقاوم ودعوة ٌ لا تُرفض ، بلا معرفة ، بلا فهم ، بلا تجربة تبعاه في الحال . لو كان المسيح فسّر لبطرس معنى ان يكون صياد ناس ، هل كان سيقبل المهمة الجديدة ؟ هل كان سيدرك انه خلال اقل من اربع سنوات سيحصل على صيد ٍ عظيم لثلاثة آلاف نفس . ثلاثة آلاف نفس في شبكة واحدة . هل لو اخبره يسوع بذلك حينئذ ٍ كان يقتنع ؟ واستمر المسيح وتلميذاه في السير " فَرَأَى أَخَوَيْنِ آخَرَيْنِ : يَعْقُوبَ بْنَ زَبْدِي وَيُوحَنَّا أَخَاهُ  كانا في السفينة ، فِي السَّفِينَةِ مَعَ زَبْدِي أَبِيهِمَا يُصْلِحَانِ شِبَاكَهُمَا، فَدَعَاهُمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَرَكَا السَّفِينَةَ وَأَبَاهُمَا وَتَبِعَاهُ. " للوقت ايضا ً دون تأجيل أو تأن ٍ أو حساب ٍ أو تسويف ، للوقت تركا السفينة والشباك والأب واصبحا صيادي ناس . هكذا يكون اتباع المسيح ، للوقت ، في الحال ، ترك كل شيء واتباعه . اتّباع المسيح يكون بترك كل شيء . من يمسك بالمحراث لا ينظر الى الوراء ، الى ما سيترك بل ينظر الى الامام ، الى ما يعمل . هل تقبل دعوة الله لك لتكون صياد ناس ؟ هو يدعوك هل تسمعه ؟ هل تقبل العمل في الحصاد ؟ الحقول قد ابيضت للحصاد ، هو يدعوك لتتبعه . اتبعه الآن ، للوقت واترك كل شيء فما ينتظرك اعظم من كل شيء  .


----------



## fauzi (5 مارس 2012)

570 - كان يسوع يسير في طريقه وحوله جموع ٌ كثيرة تزاحمه ، حتى كان سيره حثيثا ً . اخترق الزحام شاب ٌ طويل ، وسيم ، في ملابس ثمينة ، الا ان وجهه ُ كان خائفا ً ، قلقا ً . دفع الناس بيديه وجعل لنفسه ِ طريقا ً الى المسيح . جاء راكضا ً وجثا أمام يسوع . لم يرى المسيح فيه الا الخوف والقلق . تحول اليه ليسمعه ُ 
- قال :  " أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ الصَّالِحُ " 
- قال له يسوع : " لِمَاذَا تَدْعُوني صَالِحًا ؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحًا إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ. "
 لم ينكر المسيح بل وجه تفكيره الى الحق .
- سأل الشاب : " مَاذَا أَعْمَلُ لأَرِثَ الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ ؟ "
- ماذا تعمل ؟ " أنْتَ تَعْرِفُ الْوَصَايَا " الوصايا عندك ومعلنة ٌ للجميع ، الوصايا : " لاَ تَزْنِ . لاَ تَقْتُلْ . لاَ تَسْرِقْ . لاَ تَشْهَدْ بِالزُّورِ. لاَ تَسْلُبْ. أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ . " 
- لم يفارق الخوف والقلق وجه الفتى بل زاد وهو يقول :  
: " هذِهِ كُلُّهَا حَفِظْتُهَا مُنْذُ حَدَاثَتِي " .
اعجبت اجابته المسيح ، اعجبه الشاب ، تحرك قلب المسيح نحوه واحبه ، فمال اليه وقال : " يُعْوِزُكَ شَيْءٌ وَاحِد ٌ: اِذْهَبْ بِعْ كُلَّ مَا لَكَ وَأَعْطِ الْفُقَرَاءَ ، فَيَكُونَ لَكَ كَنْزٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ ، وَتَعَالَ اتْبَعْنِي حَامِلاً الصَّلِيبَ " .
ماذا ؟ اغتم الشاب ، غطى الحزن وجهه ، زاد على قلقه وخوفه ، تجمد في مكانه ، تراجع ، انشق الزحام خلفه ، دار حول نفسه ومضى حزينا ً . كان ذا اموال ٍ كثيرة . عرف يسوع مشكلته . عرف انه يمتلك اموال كثيرة .
- قال : " مَا أَعْسَرَ دُخُولَ ذَوِي الأَمْوَالِ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ " تحير التلاميذ واندهشوا مع انهم لم يكونوا اصحاب اموال ٍ  ، لكن كيف ؟ 
- قال المسيح : " مَا أَعْسَرَ دُخُولَ الْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَى الأَمْوَالِ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ  . مُرُورُ جَمَل مِنْ ثَقْبِ إِبْرَةٍ أَيْسَرُ مِنْ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ غَنِيٌّ ( متكل على ماله ) إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ " .
- فمن يستطيع ان يدخل " فَمَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يَخْلُصَ ؟ "
- اجاب يسوع : " عِنْدَ النَّاسِ غَيْرُ مُسْتَطَاعٍ ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ عِنْدَ اللهِ ، لأَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ . " 
الغني يستطيع ان يخلص . مشكلة الشاب لم تكن امواله ، كان يعبد ماله ، كان يعتمد على ماله ، اراد ان يدخل حاملا ً ماله .
لكل منا وثن ٌ أو أوثان ، صنم ٌ أو أصنام ، نتمسك بها ونريد أن ندخل بها ملكوت الله . لا مكان للاوثان والأصنام في ملكوت الله ولا مكان لعبيد الاوثان والاصنام هناك . لم يخلق الله المال صنما ً ، نحن ننحته ُ ونجعله ُ صنما ً . المال عطية ٌ  من عطايا الله لنسيطر عليه لا ليسيطر علينا ويستعبدنا .


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2012)

> لكل منا وثن ٌ أو أوثان ، صنم ٌ أو  أصنام ، نتمسك بها ونريد أن ندخل بها ملكوت الله . لا مكان للاوثان  والأصنام في ملكوت الله ولا مكان لعبيد الاوثان والاصنام هناك . لم يخلق  الله المال صنما ً ، نحن ننحته ُ ونجعله ُ صنما ً . المال عطية ٌ  من عطايا  الله لنسيطر عليه لا ليسيطر علينا ويستعبدنا .


كلام صح قوى
+ ميرسى استاذنا 
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك
آمين


----------



## fauzi (6 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> كلام صح قوى
> + ميرسى استاذنا
> ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك
> آمين



شكرااا ABOTARBO 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (6 مارس 2012)

571 - تعب الزارع في حقله ، شق بطن الارض بمحراثه ، قلبها ونقاها من الاحجار . استوت الارض امامه سوداء بلا شوائب تحد من خصوبتها الغنية . بذر حنطته في طول الارض وعرضها . رقدت البذور بين احضان الارض . رواها بسخاء ٍ واشبعها ماء ً رائقا ً عذبا ً وترك الحنطة تعمل بجذورها وتنمو ، الا ان العدو جاء في ظلام الليل والناس نيام وزرع زوانا ً في وسط الحنطة . بعد حين طلع النبات واشرأبت رؤوس الحنطة وامتدت اوراقها وسيقانها ، الا ان فروعا ً أخرى زاحمتها ، سيقان ملتوية واوراق ٌ غادرة علت بجوارها . رأى الفعلة ذلك وفزعوا ، الزوان منتشر ٌ ومتغلغل ٌ وسط عيدان الحنطة . جروا الى صاحب الارض يقولون : " يَا سَيِّدُ ، أَلَيْسَ زَرْعًا جَيِّدًا زَرَعْتَ فِي حَقْلِكَ ؟ "
-  قال نعم .
قالوا : " فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لَهُ زَوَانٌ ؟. "
- قال : " إِنْسَانٌ عَدُوٌّ فَعَلَ هذَا "
- قالوا : أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ نَذْهَبَ وَنَجْمَعَهُ ؟ "
- قال : " لاَ! لِئَلاَّ تَقْلَعُوا الْحِنْطَةَ مَعَ الزَّوَانِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَجْمَعُونَهُ. "
- فماذا نفعل ؟
- قال : " دَعُوهُمَا يَنْمِيَانِ كِلاَهُمَا مَعًا إِلَى الْحَصَادِ ، وَفِي وَقْتِ الْحَصَادِ أَقُولُ لِلْحَصَّادِينَ: اجْمَعُوا أَوَّلاً الزَّوَانَ وَاحْزِمُوهُ حُزَمًا لِيُحْرَقَ ، وَأَمَّا الْحِنْطَةَ فَاجْمَعُوهَا إِلَى مَخْزَني " الحنطة لمخازني والزوان للحرق . 
هذا ما يفعله الشيطان ، عدو ٌ يأتي في الظلمة ويزرع زوانا ً وسط الحنطة . بذور الزوان صغيرة دقيقة لكنها تنمو وتمتد وتهدد الحنطة وتهاجمها . في الحقل الجيد ، وسط الكنيسة ، وسط المؤمنين ، بين الجماعة المختارة يزرع زوانه القاتل القبيح ، يشوه الحقل ، يعتدي على الزرع الجيد . نبه المسيح الى ذلك منذ الفي عام وما يزال التحذير قائما ً واضحا ً ، احذروا التعاليم السامة ، ابتعدوا عن الفخاخ المنصوبة ، تنبهوا للخطر ، الزوان بيننا ، وسطنا ، ينمو معنا ، يعيش على غذائنا ، يتنفس هوائنا . تمتد أذرعه الى عقولنا وافكارنا ، يهدد سلام اجتماعاتنا وكنائسنا . يعتدي على اولادنا وبناتنا ، يجرفهم ، يدفعهم ، يغرر بهم ويخدعهم . في مراحل النمو الاولى لم نلاحظ فرقا ً بين الحنطة والزوان ، الا ان الحصاد يكشف بينهما ، وتمتد اليد لتجمع الحنطة لمخازن الله وتلقي بالزوان الى جهنم النار حيث البكاء وصرير الاسنان . ليفتح الرب عينيك فترى الزوان حولك وتدافع عن نفسك ، وليساعدك الله ان تحمي نفسك واهلك واصدقائك من هجماته ، ولتنمو في نعمة معرفة الرب يسوع المسيح دائما ً .


----------



## fauzi (7 مارس 2012)

572 - في سفر حزقيال النبي يرسم الوحي لكل واحد منا صورة ً هامة متميزة . يقول الوحي المقدس : " يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ ، قَدْ جَعَلْتُكَ رَقِيبًا لِبَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ . فَاسْمَعِ الْكَلِمَةَ مِنْ فَمِي وَأَنْذِرْهُمْ مِنْ قِبَلِي." ( حزقيال 3 : 17 ) رقيب ٌ صاح ٍ ، متيقظ ٌ يحذّر . وبعد مئات السنين جاء بولس الرسول وبنفس الوحي يرسم نفس الصورة ، يكتب الى اهل كولوسي : " الْمَسِيحُ فِيكُمْ رَجَاءُ الْمَجْدِ . الَّذِي نُنَادِي بِهِ مُنْذِرِينَ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ " ( كولوسي 1 : 27 ، 28 ) ويعود يكلم قسوس أفسس : " اسْهَرُوا، مُتَذَكِّرِينَ أَنِّي ثَلاَثَ سِنِينَ لَيْلاً وَنَهَارًا ، لَمْ أَفْتُرْ عَنْ أَنْ أُنْذِرَ بِدُمُوعٍ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ." ( اعمال الرسل 20 : 31 ) الله يريدنا رقباء ومنذرين ومحذرين ، الله يريدنا عيونا ً تراقب واصواتا ً تحذر وتنذر . عمل ٌ كبير ، مسؤولية ٌ عظمى ، مسؤولية الساهر على الاسوار يحرس وينذر . اذا حل بالمدينة خطر رآه مبكرا ًوادركه قبل ان يستفحل ، ثم يصرخ محذرا ً منذرا ً . مهما كانت قوة الجيوش وقدرة الاسلحة ، تحتاج الى من  يسهر ويراقب وينذر . المنارة الصغيرة القائمة في وسط المياه تحذّر السفن من الصخور وتنقذها . الضوء الاحمر مهما كان خافتا ً يحذر القطار والسيارة والعابرين من الموت . الرقيب الساهر يعلو صوته ، يحذر من يرفضون المسيح من غضب الله المُعلَن " تُحَذِّرُهُمْ مِنْ قِبَلِي.( يقول الرب ) إِذَا قُلْتُ لِلشِّرِّيرِ: يَا شِرِّيرُ مَوْتًا تَمُوتُ. فَإِنْ لَمْ تَتَكَلَّمْ لِتُحَذِّرَ الشِّرِّيرَ مِنْ طَرِيقِهِ ، فَذلِكَ الشِّرِّيرُ يَمُوتُ بِذَنْبِهِ، أَمَّا دَمُهُ فَمِنْ يَدِكَ أَطْلُبُهُ.  وَإِنْ حَذَّرْتَ الشِّرِّيرَ مِنْ طَرِيقِهِ لِيَرْجعَ عَنْهُ، وَلَمْ يَرْجعْ عَنْ طَرِيقِهِ، فَهُوَ يَمُوتُ بِذَنْبِهِ. أَمَّا أَنْتَ فَقَدْ خَلَّصْتَ نَفْسَكَ." ( حزقيال 33 : 7 – 9 )  واجب ٌ على كل مؤمن أن يراقب وأن يحذر . هو واجب ٌ انساني ٌ أيضا ً . كيف ترى غريقا ً يستغيث ولا تستجيب لاستغاثته ؟ هل تستطيع ان تصد اذنيك عن صرخات هالك ٍ يستنجد بك ؟ الله في علاه سمع صراخ شعبه واستغاثتهم  واسرع لنجدتهم . وموسى عبده ، حين ارسل الله لينقذ الشعب من الهلاك ، اطاع وذهب . حولنا ألوف ٌ وملايين تنجرف نحو الهلاك ، يهبطون بسرعة ٍ الى الهاوية . كثيرون منهم لا يعلمون الى اين هم ذاهبون ، يحتاجون الى الانذار . الانذار والتحذير واجب كل من عرف المسيح وقبله وتبعه ونال الخلاص . صوت صراخك مطلوب /، اصرخ اليهم ، حذرهم وانذرهم وارشدهم . اعلو بصوتك ، لا تنذر مهددا ً . افرش امامهم بساط رحمة الله ليسمعوا ويلتفتوا ويروا مصيرهم التعس ورجائهم المبارك .


----------



## fauzi (8 مارس 2012)

573 - ونحن نسير طريق حياتنا تمر بنا الايام والسنون ونحن نعبر الزمن الى الابدية . نلتقي باحداث ٍ وتحل بنا ظروف وتصادفنا مواقف تقاطع سيرنا وتغير حياتنا . نحن عرضة في كل وقت من عمرنا ان نتوقف امام حدث يؤثر فينا ويبدّل مسيرتنا . هل واجهت ذلك ؟ لا بد انك قد واجهته فحياة الانسان بها علامات ٌ كثيرة على الطريق . منععطفات وتغيرات بدّلت حياتنا ، غيرت مصائرنا وطورت اهدافنا ووجهاتنا . في كل يوم بل في كل ساعة أو ثانية تحدث حادثة ٌ تؤدي الى قرار ٍ هام حيوي . في يوم ٍ من تلك الايام ، في الصباح الباكر خرج شاول الطرسوسي في طريقه ِ الى دمشق . كان الجو صحوا ً والسماء صافية والشمس حامية . حوله حرس ٌ وجند ٌ وبيده رسائل . رسائل تعطيه الحق أن يقبض على المسيحيين ويسوقهم الى اورشليم ، الى التعذيب والقتل . بغتة ً ابرق حوله نور ٌ من السماء أشد من نور الشمس ، لطمه واسقطه على الارض ، وصوت غاضب ٌ قوي يقول :
-  " شَاوُلُ ، شَاوُلُ! لِمَاذَا تَضْطَهِدُنِي ؟  "
-  أضطهدك ؟ " مَنْ أَنْتَ يَا سَيِّدُ ؟ " 
- " أَنَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي أَنْتَ تَضْطَهِدُهُ " صعب ٌ عليك يا شاول ، صعب ٌ عليك يا شاول " صَعْبٌ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَرْفُسَ مَنَاخِسَ . " 
- ماذا ، " مَاذَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ ؟ "
- قم " قُمْ وَادْخُلِ الْمَدِينَةَ فَيُقَالَ لَكَ مَاذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تَفْعَلَ . "
واطاع ودخل وعرف ماذا يفعل ، وتغيرت حياة شاول ( بولس ) واصبح رسول الأمم .
هل تسير طريقا ً خطأ ؟ هل تعيش حياتك بعيدا ً عن مشيئة الله لك ؟ هل يمر بك الوقت وتمتد بك السنون وانت تتخبط في ظلام دامس ؟ المسيح يقول لك : 
" أَنَا قَدْ جِئْتُ نُورًا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ ، حَتَّى كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي لاَ يَمْكُثُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ. " ( يوحنا 12 : 46 ) . هو يلاقيك على الطريق ، يعترض طريقك الخطأ ، يناديك ، يدعوك ، ينير لك . هل تميز الصوت ، هل ترى النور ، أم الضجيج حولك يجعلك لا تسمع ؟  هل تسمع ؟ هل تميز النور ؟ هل ترى نوره  أم الاضواء الكثيرة تخطف بصرك ؟  هل ترى ؟ لا بد ان تسمع ولا بد ان ترى ، هذا وقتك ، هذه فرصتك ، حدد مصيرك . اسمع وطع ، استجب لصوته واتبع نوره ، أطع المسيح حالا ً ، الآن . الوقت ُ غال ٍ وثمين ، الفرصة نادرة ومتاحة ، الطريق ظاهر ٌ ومعروف " لَيْسَ بِأَحَدٍ غَيْرِهِ الْخَلاَصُ." لا طريق الى الآب الا به ، ادخل فيقال لك ماذا ينبغي ان تفعل . توقف ، اسمع ، طع " وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ " ( يوحنا 1 : 12 ) .


----------



## fauzi (9 مارس 2012)

574 - على مدى التاريخ يعد الله الانسان وعودا ً بعضها محدد بوقت ٍ وزمن وبعضها بلا حدود . وينفذ الله وعوده في وقتها . حين يحين وقت اتمام الوعد يحقق الله وعده . وعد الله ابراهيم ان يجعله امة عظيمة وان يجعل نسله مثل نجوم السماء في الكثرة . ولم يكن لابراهيم في ذلك الوقت ارض ٌ يقيم فيها ولا ابن ٌ يأتي منه نسل ، لكن ابراهيم آمن بالرب وصدّق وعوده ُ وعاش ينتظر تنفيذ الله لاقواله . وحان الوقت وجاء لابراهيم وسارة ابن ٌ في شيخوختهما واصبح أمة ً عظيمة . ووعد الله يعقوب ان يكون اسمه اسرائيل وان يخرج من صلبه ملوك ٌ وأمم . تنقل يعقوب في الارض وعاش سنينا ً مشردا ً حتى حل الوقت ونفذ الله وعده . ووعد الله موسى ان يكون معه حتى يخرج شعبه من عبودية فرعون في مصر . تم ذلك بعد وقت ٍ طويل ، عاند فيه فرعون الرب وقاوم موسى وهارون . وهكذا على مدى العصور والاوقات وعد الله عبيده وحقق وعوده في حينها . لكن هناك وعود ٌ يعد  الله رجاله بها ليست محددة بوقت أو زمن . يقول الله " لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ " هذا وعد ٌ لجميع الناس . متى يتحقق هذا الوعد ؟ كل يوم ، هذه وعود لكل انسان لكل يوم . هذا وعد ٌ شخصي خاص ، لي ولك ولكل من يسمعه ويصدقه وينتظره . قد يأتي اليك الله وانت تقرأ كلمته ويشير الى وعده  لك في كتابه . وقد يأتي اليك عن طريق أخ ٍ أو اخت ٍ في  حديث ٍ عابر لكنه مقصود ومحدد لك ، وقد يأتي اليك في رسالة عامة من على منبر أو عبر الأثير أو في كتاب ٍ تقرأه أو رؤيا ، تسمع صوته وتميز كلماته ويصلك وعده : " لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ " وعد ٌ عظيم من اله عظيم لك وانت تواجه عدوا ً غاشما ً يعتدي عليك ظلما ً . وبينما انت تصارع  في انسحاق وانكسار ولا احد يمد يده  لك ، يعلو صوته : " لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ " وانت مسجى على فراش المرض ، ضعيف ٌ مجروح ، مزقت جسدك مشارط الجراح ، بينما انت صريع الالم ونظرات ٌ عاجزة من الاحباء حولك ، يقول لك : " لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ " . حين يفرغ الجيب ، حين ينفذ الزيت ، حين يطردك الفقر من البيت ، وانت لا تجد مأوى ، وحين تئن الأمعاء جوعا ً ، وتقبض يدك الهواء ، تسمع الوعد : " لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ " فيتحول الضعف الى قوة ، وتُمطر السماء منا ً وسلوى . هذا الوعد لك الآن وكل وقت " لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ " .


----------



## fauzi (9 مارس 2012)

شكراااااا   ABOTARBO لتقييمك الموضوع
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (11 مارس 2012)

575 - فيما تفكر هذا الصباح ؟ في هموم اليوم ، في مشاكل الحياة ؟ طبعا ً كلنا نحمل هموما ً ويواجه مشاكل . الحياة شقاء ، تعب ، الم ، ضيق . المسيح نفسه قال لنا : " فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ " لكن الله يحبك لأن الله ذاته محبة . والضيق والتعب والألم لا تنفي كلها محبة الله ، تؤكدها ، تُظهرها ، تبينها وتعبّر عنها . لن نرى النور الا من خلال الظلام ، لن نعرف الفرح إن لم نختبر الحزن . لم يعدنا الله أن يعصمنا من المشاكل لكنه وعدنا ان يحملها معنا . لم يقل الله إن الألم لن يمسنا لكنه وعد أن يقوينا على احتماله . وضع في عيوننا دموعا ً لكنه يمسح كل دمعة ٍ من عيوننا . يسمح أن تحوط بنا عواصف صاخبة لكنه يأتي وسط العاصفة ماشيا ً على الماء . الله يشاركنا حياتنا ، يعيش معنا ، يحيا فينا . أخذ صورة جسدنا وجال في الارض وعاش الحياة ، ويعرف معنى الهموم والمشاكل والحزن ، اختبر الحزن والتجربة . ويشاركنا احزاننا وتجاربنا ويعين المجربين " لأَنَّهُ فِي مَا هُوَ قَدْ تَأَلَّمَ مُجَرَّبًا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُعِينَ الْمُجَرَّبِينَ." . أمام  قبر لعازر اختلطت دموع المسيح بدموع مريم ومرثا ، شاركهما الحزن . رأى الجموع على الجبل كغنم لا راعي لها فتحنن عليهم ، شاركهم حيرتهم . يفرح افراحنا ، يتألم آلامنا ويواجه المشاكل معنا ، لأنه يحبنا . لا يحبنا عن بعد بل عن قرب ، يحبنا فيشاركنا حياتنا ، حياتنا بحلوها ومرها . ويدعونا ويشجعنا وينادي علينا : " تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ . " وفي نفس الوقت يدعونا ويشجعنا وينادي علينا : " اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ " . الله يحبك فيشاركك حياتك . واليوم لا تحمل همومك ومشاكلك وحدك ، دعه يشاركك في حملها فهو يحبك . نعم ، الله يحبك .


----------



## fauzi (13 مارس 2012)

576 - اليوم جميل وحسن ومشرق والغد سيكون اكثر جمالا ً وحسنا ً واشراقا ً . هكذا يعدنا الله بغد ٍ اكثر اشراقا ً . يريدنا ان نعلم ان الايام في يده . وهو يهتم بنا ، اهتم بنا بالامس ويهتم بنا اليوم وسيهتم بنا غدا ً . قال المسيح : " فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَدِ ، لأَنَّ الْغَدَ يَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِنَفْسِهِ " ولفت نظرنا الى ان لا نقلق ولا نخاف من المستقبل ، قال : " لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِحَيَاتِكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَبِمَا تَشْرَبُونَ ، وَلاَ لأَجْسَادِكُمْ بِمَا تَلْبَسُونَ . أَلَيْسَتِ الْحَيَاةُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الطَّعَام ِ، وَالْجَسَدُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ اللِّبَاسِ ؟ " ويوجه انظارنا الى طيور السماء التي لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا تجمع الى مخازن ، لا تخشى الغد فتختزن الغذاء المتاح اليوم في مخازن ، لأن اله الامس هو اله اليوم ، هو اله الغد . هذا الاله الدائم ، الباقي ، الموجود يقوت المخلوقات ويهتم بها ، والانسان افضل جميع المخلوقات واقربها الى قلب الله والى عناية الله . ولو اهتم الانسان ، لو سقط في بالوعة القلق ، ماذا يفيده قلقه ؟ ماذا يجني من ورائه ؟ ماذا يستطيع ؟ هل اذا اهتم يقدر ان يزيد على قامته ذراعا ً واحدة ؟ هو عاجز ٌ لا يقدر على ذلك ، ما العائد عليه من قلقه ؟ مرض ٌ وسقام ، توتر وأرق ، كفر ٌ بالله وقدرته . الله سبحانه وحده القادر ان يضمن طعامنا وشرابنا ولباسنا . الزهرة في الحقل ما اجمل اوراقها ، لا تتعب ولا تغزل لكن  سُلَيْمَانُ فِي كُلِّ مَجْدِهِ لم يكن يرتدي او يلبس كواحدة ٍ منها . والمستقبل ليس في متناول ايدينا ، في طي المجهول ، لا سلطان لنا عليه ، لا قدرة لنا اتجاهه ، المستقبل ليس مهمتنا ، الله وحده يعلمه وهو وحده القادر عليه ، الله يهتم به ، فلا نهتم للغد . الله يعلم ، الله يقدر ، الله يهتم . الله يعلم احتياجات الغد ، يعلم كل ما نحتاج اليه . ويوصينا ان نطلب اولا ملكوت الله وبره وهذه الاحتياجات كلها تزاد لنا ، فإن طلبنا ملكوت الله وبره اولا ً ولم نهتم باحتياجات الغد من طعام ٍ وشراب ٍ ولباس ، فالله سوف يوفر لنا ذلك كله ويضمن لنا غدا ً اكثر اشراقا ً . لا بد فالغد ملكه ، وليس لنا الا ان نطلبه وننتظر ، ننتظر غدا ً اكثر اشراقا ً ، بإذن الله .


----------



## fauzi (14 مارس 2012)

577 - في وسط العالم  بكل ما به من شدائد وزلازل وهزات وقلاقل . والكل خائف يجري فزعا ً في كل الاتجاهات لا يجد مهربا ً او ملجأ ً . في خضم العاصفة والامواج تلطم السفينة وتتلاعب بنا ، في قلب الاعصار والريح تقتلع البيوت والاشجار والابراج ، في وسط ذلك كله يعلو صوت الوحي في مزمور 46 : 5 " اللهُ فِي وَسَطِهَا فَلَنْ تَتَزَعْزَعَ. يُعِينُهَا اللهُ عِنْدَ إِقْبَالِ الصُّبْحِ." العاصفة قد لا تهدأ والامواج قد لا تتوقف . الاعصار قد لا يهمد والريح قد لا يسكت ، لكن الله يكون في الوسط فلا تتزعزع ولا تحدث العاصفة ضررا ً ولا يحقق الاعصار غرضا ً ، ونبقى صامدين اقوياء ، غير مفزوعين او خائفين لأن العاصفة لن تغلبنا والاعصار لن يحطمنا . ما دام الله القادر على كل شيء ، الاقوى من كل قوة في وسطها . نحن لا نشك ان بالعالم ضيق ٌ ، ذلك اعلمنا به المسيح " فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ " فلن نفاجأ بالضيق ولن نتزعزع ، لأن المسيح اعلن لنا ايضا ً انه قد غلب العالم ، لذلك ففي خضم العاصفة وفي قلب الاعصار نكون في سلام ، سلام برغم العاصفة ، وبرغم الاعصار . سلام لا بسبب ما بحولنا لأن ما حولنا يزعج ، سلام بسبب من معنا لأن من معنا يريح " وَسَلاَمُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَفُوقُ كُلَّ عَقْل " ويغلب كل خطر ويطرد كل رعب فلا نتزعزع لأن الله في وسطنا ، ولا تتزعزع المدينة التي يكون الله في وسطها ولا النفس التي يكون الرب في وسطها . فإن صمدنا وسط العاصفة نغلب ، وإن غلبنا لنا اكليل النصرة لأن الله يكافئ من يغلب . يعدنا الله بذلك . والضيقات والعذاب لا تقاس بالمكافأة . وفي سفر الرؤيا 3  : 12 ) صورة من تلك المكافأة " مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَسَأَجْعَلُهُ عَمُودًا فِي هَيْكَلِ إِلهِي ، وَلاَ يَعُودُ يَخْرُجُ إِلَى خَارِجٍ " .يقول داود النبي " اَللهُ لَنَا مَلْجَأٌ وَقُوَّةٌ. عَوْنًا فِي الضِّيْقَاتِ وُجِدَ شَدِيدًا.لِذلِكَ لاَ نَخْشَى وَلَوْ تَزَحْزَحَتِ الأَرْضُ ، وَلَوِ انْقَلَبَتِ الْجِبَالُ إِلَى قَلْبِ الْبِحَارِ. تَعِجُّ وَتَجِيشُ مِيَاهُهَا. تَتَزَعْزَعُ الْجِبَالُ بِطُمُوِّهَا " ففي هذا اليوم وفي كل يوم نعرف ان الله وسط العالم . وهذا الصباح وفي كل صباح نعلم ونثق انه يعيننا ويسندنا . وسط كل خطوب الحياة وتجاربها وعواصفها واعاصيرها فلا تتزعزع ، ولن نتزعزع .


----------



## fauzi (15 مارس 2012)

578 - في هذا الصباح وانت تستقبل يوما ً جديدا ً ، تستقبل يوما ً مليئا ً بالاحداث ، مملوء ً بالحياة ، اربع وعشرون ساعة كاملة ، مساحة واسعة تتحرك فيها ، ستلاقي فيها الكثير ، الحياة نبض ٌ مستمر ، نهر ٌ يجري علينا أن نعبره ، مياه ٌ تتدفق نجتازها . والله يقول ، الرب الهنا خالقنا يقول : " لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي فَدَيْتُكَ. دَعَوْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ. أَنْتَ لِي . إِذَا اجْتَزْتَ فِي الْمِيَاهِ فَأَنَا مَعَكَ ، وَفِي الأَنْهَارِ فَلاَ تَغْمُرُكَ. إِذَا مَشَيْتَ فِي النَّارِ فَلاَ تُلْذَعُ ، وَاللَّهِيبُ لاَ يُحْرِقُكَ. لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ قُدُّوسُ إِسْرَائِيلَ ، مُخَلِّصُكَ. " ( اشعياء 43 : 1- 3 ) . ذات مساء الزم المسيح تلاميذه ان يدخلوا السفينة ويعبروا البحيرة وبقي هو على الجبل يصلي ، وبينما هم في السفينة وسط الظلام ، وسط البحر ، هاج البحر ، صخب ، ازبد ، علت امواجه وارتفعت ، هاجمتهم الريح ، ولعبت الامواج بالسفينة ، وتعذبوا ، عانوا ، قاسوا ، خافوا ، ومرت الساعات ببطء ٍ مميت واقتربوا من اليأس . مر الهزيع الأول بعناء ، والهزيع الثاني بشقاء ، وجاء الهزيع الثالث وطواهم ، ثم الهزيع الرابع والاخير ، ورأوا شبحا ً على الماء يخطو فوق الامواج ، يعبر البحر . زاد خوفهم من الشبح اكثر من خوفهم من العاصفة . ارتعبوا منه ، حسبوه القضاء ، جاء يحصد حياتهم ، خافوا وصرخوا " فَلِلْوَقْتِ كَلَّمَهُمْ " المسيح  القادم في الهزيع الرابع الذي جاء ماشيا ً على البحر متخطيا ً الموج عابرا ً  العاصفة ، كلمهم وقال : " تَشَجَّعُوا! أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا " اوقفت الدهشة صراخهم ، وشلت البهجة حركاتهم . بعيون زائغة وكلمات مرتعشة قال بطرس : " يَا سَيِّدُ ، إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ هُوَ، فَمُرْني أَنْ آتِيَ إِلَيْكَ عَلَى الْمَاءِ " ، وبنظرات ثاقبة وكلمات باترة قال له المسيح : " تَعَالَ " وقفز بطرس من السفينة الى الماء ولم تغمره المياه ، لم تغص قدماه ولم ينفتح البحر ليبتلعه ، حمله الماء . ومشى بطرس على الماء وسار وخطا نحو يسوع وفي خوفه كاد يغرق وصرخ : " يَا رَبُّ ، نَجِّنِي ، فَفِي الْحَالِ مَدَّ يَسُوعُ يَدَهُ وَأَمْسَكَ بِهِ " . في وسط الامواج ، العاصفة ، الشدائد ، يقول لك المسيح : لا تخف انا هو ، اذا اجتزت في المياه لا تغمرك ، انا معك . اذا مشيت على الماء يدي تمسكك .


----------



## fauzi (16 مارس 2012)

579 - كيف صباحك اليوم ؟ هل الجو اليوم مشرق ، الشمس استيقظت وعلت في السماء ؟ هل الجو اليوم معتم ، الشمس غائبة متوارية خلف السحاب ؟ هل تشعر بالدفء والنشاط والرغبة في الخروج والانطلاق ؟ هل تشعر بالبرد والخمول والرغبة في البقاء والانزواء ؟ هل قلبك مملوء بالتفاؤل وتوقع النجاح والبهجة ؟ هل قلبك يخفق بالخوف والتشاؤم وانتظار الفشل والالم . لو كان الجو مشرقا ً بالشمس فانت محظوظ بنعمة الله ، ولو كان الجو معتما ً والشمس غائبة فانت محفوظ في عناية الله . لوحولك دفء ونشاط وانطلاق فتمتع بما لك ، ولو حولك برد و خمول وانزواء فارفع قلبك لله . لو امامك امل وتفاؤل ونجاح  وبهجة ، تنعم بها ، ولو امامك خوف ٌ وتشاؤم وفشل والم فالقي بها على الله . الله سبحانه بيده الشروق والغروب . الله سبحانه بيده الدفء والبرد . الله سبحانه يوزع بالحق النجاح والفشل . هو سبحانه الاله القادر الذي يسيطر ويحكم . هو سبحانه الاب الحنون الذي يحب ويرحم . يقول الله في الكتاب المقدس في سفر النبي حزقيال 34 : 24  - 31  " أَنَا الرَّبُّ أَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلهًا .... وَأَقْطَعُ مَعَهُمْ عَهْدَ سَلاَمٍ ....... وَأُنْزِلُ عَلَيْهِمِ الْمَطَرَ فِي وَقْتِهِ فَتَكُونُ أَمْطَارَ بَرَكَةٍ ...... أَنَا إِلهُكُمْ ، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ " كل هذه وعود الرب لك اليوم ، فكيف صباحك اذا ً اليوم ، مشرق أم معتم ؟ دافئ أم بارد ؟ نجاح أم فشل ؟ لا يهم ، أيا ً كان ، هو صباح الله ، هذا الصباح هو من الله . حين يتأخر المطر عن النزول تجف الارض وتتشقق ، يتلوى جوفها ويحترق ، يعوي ويتألم ويصرخ ويتمزق ، ثم ينزل المطر ، ينهمر ، يسيل ، يملأ الشقوق . ينزل المطر في وقته من الله سبحانه أمطار بركة . بركات كثيرة تتظافر حلقاتها في ظفيرة من رحمته . الاشراق بركة والاعتام ايضا ً بركة . الدفء بركة والبرد ايضا ً بركة . النجاح بركة والفشل ايضا ً بركة . ظفيرة ٌ كبيرة من بركات الله ، ظفرتها اصابعه واحكمتها نعمته . سلم لله صباحك ، هذا الصباح . سلم لله يومك ، هذا اليوم . فانعم ببركاته هذا الصباح ، كل صباح ، وانعم بمحبته هذا اليوم ، كل اليوم .


----------



## fauzi (17 مارس 2012)

580 - يوفر لك الله يوما ً جديدا ً ، ويعطيك صباحا ً آخر . تستقبله بقوة ونشاط وحركة وعمل ، وتتوقع ان تحقق فيه نجاحا ً أو تتردى في فشل . ويستقبله غيرك ، بعض اخوتك من البشر ، في فراش مرض أو عجز ٍ عن الحركة . تذهب الى عملك لتحصل على رزقك ورزق اولادك ، ولا يذهب البعض الى أي عمل ، البطالة تجعلهم بلا عمل . يجري الخير بين اصابعك والمال يملأ جيوبك ، واصابع آخرين جافة ، خاوية وتقبض الهواء . وينظر المريض والضعيف في فراشه ويرى الصحيح القوي واقفا ً على رجليه . ويتطلع العاطل والفقير في عجزه ، ويراقب العامل الغني يرتع في الخير . ويشعر الذي له الى الذي ليس له في حسد ٍ أو حقد وينعي حظه أو يبكي شؤمه أو يناجي ربه في عتاب ، في عدم فهم ٍ و ادراك يصرخ لله القدير : لماذا ؟ في حسرة والم يتسائل : اعطيتنا نفس اليوم لكنك لم تعطنا نفس الحال ؟ في داخله فراغ ، يشتاق ان يمتلأ بالبركات والنِعَم كأخيه . يسعى ويشقى ، يتألم ، يتحسّر ، يحسد ، يحقد . وسط ظلام الحيرة وغمامة الشك ومرارة الحسرة ، تبرق الكلمات المنيرة ، كلمات بولس الرسول . يكتب الى اهل فيلبي في الاصحاح 7 : 11 - 13" قَدْ تَعَلَّمْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مُكْتَفِيًا بِمَا أَنَا فِيهِ. أَعْرِفُ أَنْ أَتَّضِعَ وَأَعْرِفُ أَيْضًا أَنْ أَسْتَفْضِلَ . فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَفِي جَمِيعِ الأَشْيَاءِ قَدْ تَدَرَّبْتُ أَنْ أَشْبَعَ وَأَنْ أَجُوعَ ، وَأَنْ أَسْتَفْضِلَ وَأَنْ أَنْقُصَ . أَسْتَطِيعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي يُقَوِّينِي . " قال بولس الرسول هذه الكلمات وهو مقيد ٌ محروم ٌ من الحرية ، في اعماق السجن الروماني المظلم مكبل ٌ بالقيود ، محجوز ٌ خلف القضبان . في وسط المعاناة كتب كلمات رجاء وامل وتفاؤل واكتفاء . القناعة والاكتفاء والرضا كنز ٌ لا يفنى ، ينبع من الداخل ، يستمر ، لا يتوقف . لا نحصل عليه بالجهد والكفاح وانفاق الاموال لنشتريه بل بالايمان بالله ، بالقوة في المسيح مجانا ً . هبة ٌ خالصة منه . لنتعلم اليوم ان نكون مكتفين بما نحن فيه ولنخطو الطريق هذا الصباح شاكرين ، مبتهجين ، سعداء ، مسبحين ببركات الله ونعمه .


----------



## fauzi (20 مارس 2012)

581 - هل انت سعيد مبتهج اليوم ؟ هل وجهك مبتسم واساريرك منفرجة ؟ هل تسير قافزا ً راقصا ً نشطا ً في طريقك ؟ هل يملأ صدرك لحن ٌ واناشيد فرحة أم قلبك منقبض ورأسك منكّس وخطواتك ثقيلة ونفسك منحنية ؟ لسنا دائما ً سعداء ، نشعر كثيرا ً بالحزن وتنقبض صدورنا وتنحني نفوسنا  . حتى داود النبي نفسه قال في مزمور 43 " لِمَاذَا أَنْتِ مُنْحَنِيَةٌ يَا نَفْسِي ؟ وَلِمَاذَا تَئِنِّينَ فِيَّ ؟ " وصرخ بولس الرسول يقول : " وَيْحِي أَنَا الإِنْسَانُ الشَّقِيُّ ! مَنْ يُنْقِذُنِي مِنْ جَسَدِ هذَا الْمَوْتِ ؟ الحزن ليس بعيدا ً عن الانسان . النفس المنحنية والقلب المنكسر ليس عيبا ً ولا شرا ً ، هو علامة وظاهرة للاحتياج الى الله والى الروح القدس ليملئنا من جديد . بدون الامتلاء بالروح القدس نحيا في حزن ٍ واكتئآب . بدون الروح القدس نصارع ونكافح في حرب ٍ روحية قاسية . نحيا بلا ثمر ، بلا أمل ، بلا نصرة . لا يمكن ان نسير الحياة ضد تيار الشر بقوتنا . نحتاج لروح الله أن يملأ شراعنا فنتقدم متحدين قوة العالم . بدون الروح القدس نحن جسديون ، نحيا تحت سيطرة الجسد ، لا نفعل ما نريده كما يقول بولس الرسول الى اهل رومية 7 : 19 " لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي أُرِيدُهُ ، بَلِ الشَّرَّ الَّذِي لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ."
 " أَنَا فَجَسَدِيٌّ مَبِيعٌ تَحْتَ الْخَطِيَّةِ. " ( رومية 7 : 14 ) 
" أَرَى نَامُوسًا آخَرَ فِي أَعْضَائِي يُحَارِبُ نَامُوسَ ذِهْنِي ، وَيَسْبِينِي إِلَى نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِ الْكَائِنِ فِي أَعْضَائِي." ( رومية 7 : 23 ) .
فنفقد بهجة الخلاص ومتعة الشركة مع الله . نحيا وسط تراب الخطية والشعور بالذنب مأسورين لليأس . والرب نفسه يعرف سبب تعاستنا ويوصينا أن نمتلأ بالروح لنثمر ثمار الروح ، محبة ، فرح ، سلام ، فترتفع نفوسنا المنحنية وتبتهج قلوبنا المنكسرة ونحيا الحياة الروحية المنتصرة على كل حزن واكتئاب التي يريدها الله لنا ، وتصبح على الصورة التي اعدها الله للمؤمنين ويذكرها بولس الرسول " نَاظِرِينَ مَجْدَ الرَّبِّ بِوَجْهٍ مَكْشُوفٍ ، ...... نَتَغَيَّرُ إِلَى تِلْكَ الصُّورَةِ عَيْنِهَا ، مِنْ مَجْدٍ إِلَى مَجْدٍ، كَمَا مِنَ الرَّبِّ الرُّوحِ." ( 2 كورنثوس 3 : 18 ) .
 إن شئت ان تحصل على حياة الفرح في الروح القدس صلي معي :
ربي احتاج ان تمتلك حياتي . كنتُ اسير وحدي معتمدا ً على ذاتي . سامحني ، اغفر لي ، أسلّم  يا ربي نفسي لك . اتعهد ان اكون مطيعا ً لك . انا اثق في وعدك بانك ستملأني بالروح القدس . املئني يا رب ، املئني بروحك . اشكرك ، اشكرك لاستجابة صلاتي في اسم يسوع ، آمين .
الآن سر مرفوع الرأس والنفس ، مبتهج الروح والقلب .


----------



## fauzi (21 مارس 2012)

582 - صباح ٌ جديد ، يوم ٌ جديد ،  صخب ٌ وزحام ٌ شديد . نسير وسط تكتل الاجساد . نشق طريقنا باكتافنا . نتقدم في قلب دوامة من الاصوات والضجيج ، ونتصادم ، تتصادم اجسادنا ، اسماعنا ، انظارنا ، تتصادم مع اجساد واسماع وانظار الآخرين حولنا . لا انفرادية ، لا خصوصية ، لا راحة ولا سكون . انفاس لاهثة ، عضلات مشدودة ، اعصاب ٌ مرهقة . هكذا الحياة اليومية العملية ، هكذا تدور الحياة ، طاحونة ٌ مستمرة ، وجهد ٌ وتعب ٌ وارهاق ٌ وعرق ، هذا حكم الله " 	بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزًا " لكن الله سبحانه يوصينا بالراحة . راحة لا كسل ، راحة لتجديد النشاط ، راحة لازمة للاستمرار في المسيرة . كان المسيح في عمله وتعاليمه ومعجزاته وسط زحام الجموع دائما ً ، لكنه كان يخرج من وسطهم الى موضع خلاء منفردا ً ، وكان يدعو تلاميذه ان يذهبوا الى الخلاء ليستريحوا . وكان يصعد الى الجبل منفردا ً ليصلي . الصلاة انفراد بالله . والمسيح في ذلك يعلمنا اهمية الراحة . كل شيء متكامل متظافر يحتاج الى توقف للاستراحة . الحياة سمفونية موسيقية متوحدة  بها فترات انقطاع  للراحة لضمان الاستمرار المتناغم المتناسق بنفس النشاط والحيوية . وقت الراحة ليس توقفا ً بل استعداد وتهيّأ لمرحلة قادمة . حياتنا مصممة من الله ومنظمة من عنده وبها فترات راحة . الاختلاء بالله يعطينا فهما ً وادراكا ً ومعرفة ً لقصده لنا . الانفراد بالله يشحذ قوانا ويملئنا  قدرة  ً ويشحننا بالشجاعة وينفخ في ارواحنا روح الايمان والراحة والاطمئنان . فنتجدد ونستعيد انفسنا ونستمر في مسيرة حياتنا . ساعات الاختلاء والالتقاء بالله جميلة ٌ رائعة ، هي اجمل واروع اوقات الحياة . يقول المرنم : 
 يا طيب ساعات  بها اخلو مع الحبيب 
يجري حديثي  معه سراً ولا رقيب 
من دون تدخل او مقاطعة من احد ، نتكلم معه ونحن نصلي منفردين به ، ويتكلم معنا ونحن ننصت مؤمنين به . لا تنسى يوم راحتك ولا تهمله . لا تنسى وقت انفرادك بالله ولا تهمله ، بهذا تستقيم الحياة وتستمر المسيرة .


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (21 مارس 2012)

الموضوع جميل جدا
و في الحقيقة هناك العديد من المفاهيم التي اسعدتني جدا
و اثارت تفكيري بشكل كبير

شكرا جزيلا على السرور الذي احدثته لروحي


----------



## fauzi (23 مارس 2012)

مصطفى 1971 قال:


> الموضوع جميل جدا
> و في الحقيقة هناك العديد من المفاهيم التي اسعدتني جدا
> و اثارت تفكيري بشكل كبير
> 
> شكرا جزيلا على السرور الذي احدثته لروحي



شكرا مصطفى 1971 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (23 مارس 2012)

583 - الحمد لله الذي وهبنا يوما ً جديدا ً جميلا ً ، وهو يهبنا كل ما هو جديد وجميل . الله حي وبروحه ِ يحيينا ويحيي كل الخلائق حولنا . هو الذي جبلنا من تراب الارض ونفخ فينا نسمة حياة فجعلنا نفوسا ً حية . واليوم وكل يوم يؤكد لنا انه حي ، الله حي . تصحو الطبيعة حية لتعلن ان  خالقها الله حي . وتغرد الطيور على الاشجار وتغني ان حافظها حي  .ويتحرك الانسان ويسعى الى رزقه معتمدا ً على الله الحي . كل ما حولنا يشهد ويعلن ان الله حي . الثقة والايمان بأن الله حي يجعلنا نواجه اليوم بكل قوة ٍ وشجاعة . هُوَ هُوَ لم ولا ولن  يتغير "  هُوَ هُوَ أَمْسًا وَالْيَوْمَ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ "  حي من الأزل والى الأبد . هذا يجعلنا نثق ونطمئن ونحن نحيا حياتنا أن مصيرنا في يد الله الحي . الحي الذي يرانا ويرعانا . الذي يقودنا ويقوتنا ، الذي يحيينا ويحمينا  . لكننا كثيرا ً ما ننسى ، ننسى ان الله حي ، فنقلق ونخاف في معاركتنا الحياة ، ، نضعف ونخور ونتعب ، لأننا ننسى ان الله الحي يسيطر على قدراتنا ومقاديرنا ، ولا نحتاج ان نصارع أو نحارب بأيدينا المجردة فهو يصرع لنا الاعداء ويحارب عنا . حين تآمر منافسوا دانيال النبي عليه ووشوا به الى الملك مما جعله يلقي به الى جب الاسود ليموت اشنع ميتة ، ارسل الله الحي ملاكه وسد افواه الاسود فلم تمسه . وجاء الملك عند الفجر الى جب الاسود وناداه قائلا ً : " يَا دَانِيآلُ عَبْدَ اللهِ الْحَيِّ ، هَلْ إِلهُكَ الَّذِي تَعْبُدُهُ دَائِمًا قَدِرَ عَلَى أَنْ يُنَجِّيَكَ مِنَ الأُسُودِ ؟ " ( دانيال 6 : 20 )  ولم يكن ينتظر الملك  ردا ً ، فلا بد ان تكون الاسود قد افترسته ، لكن الرد جائه قائلا ً : " يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ ، عِشْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ! إِلهِي أَرْسَلَ مَلاَكَهُ وَسَدَّ أَفْوَاهَ الأُسُودِ فَلَمْ تَضُرَّنِي " طبعا ً اله دانيال حي وقادر أن ينقذه ، والهنا حي وقادرٌ  أن ينقذنا دائما ً . لا يتركنا ، لا يهملنا ، عينه ُ دائما ً علينا . في وسط الظلام ينير لنا ، في وسط التجارب يده معنا ، في وسط الحاجة يأتي الينا ، في وسط العواصف يُقبل نحونا ، في وقت التجارب حي هو الله . لهذا نحتمل وباسمه نتقوى وبوجوده ِ الدائم نتشدد ، له نصلي ، وببركاته نتغنى ، وبخلاصه ِ ونجدته ِ نتعزى . الله الذي نعبده قادر ٌ أن ينجينا ، من جب الاسود ، من قاع الهاوية . هو الله الحي الدائم  الموجود الذي لا يتغير ، فلنسر اليوم بيقين ٍ وايمان ٍ وثقة ، انه معنا لا يهملنا ولا يتركنا .


----------



## fauzi (24 مارس 2012)

584 - وانت تخطو في طريقك اليوم قد تجد اشواكا ً تُدمي الاقدام وقد تجد احزانا ً تجلب الدموع . العالم مليء ٌ بالألم كما هو مملوء بالراحة . نعم العالم مليء بالحزن كما هو مملوء بالفرح . الالم والراحة صنوان ، والحزن والفرح توأمان . لن نجد الما ً خالصا ً ولا راحة كاملة ولن نجد حزنا ً خالصا ً ولا فرحا ً كاملا ً . ونحن نقبل كل شيء ٍ من يد الله ، ونستعين به في مواجهة كل الظروف ، وحين تنكسر القلوب نحتاج لمن يجبرها ، وحين تسيل الدموع نحتاج الى من يجففها . ونجد حولنا اصدقاء واحباء يجبرون كسر القلوب ، ونجد معنا اهلا ً ومحبين يسرعون بمسح  الدموع . واقدر الناس على جبر الكسور هم منكسروا القلوب ، واحق الناس بمسح الدمع هم من اختبروا الدموع . وكلمة العزاء التي تصدر من مختبر الحزن  أغلى كلمة ، ووقفة التشجيع التي تصدر من المجرب بالالم اعظم وقفة . وتقديم العزاء للمحزون عزاء لمقدمها . والمبادرة بالتشجيع تعطي للمبادر قوة وشجاعة . والألم والحزن امر ٌ واقع في الحياة لا احد ينكره ، لا احد يهرب منه او يتفاداه او ينجو من يده  ، ومواجهته تحتاج الى احتمال واقتدار وايمان ٍ بالله . ومساعدة الآخرين في ألمهم واحزانهم تعطي المتألم والمحزون قوة . ويوصينا الله بتعزية بعضنا البعض . يقول في سفر اشعياء النبي 40 : 1 " عَزُّوا ، عَزُّوا شَعْبِي ، يَقُولُ إِلهُكُمْ . " وصية وامر ٌ الهي أن نعزي اخوتنا المتألمين . ولا نستطيع ان نعزي الغير قبل ان نتعزى نحن ، ففي تعزية الآخرين عزاء لأنفسنا . وفي تقوية الضعفاء قوة ً لانفسنا . يقول بولس الرسول في رسالته  لاهل رومية 5 : 3 - 5  " نَفْتَخِرُ أَيْضًا فِي الضِّيقَاتِ، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ الضِّيقَ يُنْشِئُ صَبْرًا وَالصَّبْرُ تَزْكِيَةً ، وَالتَّزْكِيَةُ رَجَاءً ، وَالرَّجَاءُ لاَ يُخْزِي ، لأَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ اللهِ قَدِ انْسَكَبَتْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ " مواجهة المؤمنين للألم والحزن يختلف عن مواجهة غير المؤمنين له . المؤمن يعرف ان الألم والحزن لا يصيبنا الا بسماح من الله . ويعرف ان الله لا يسمح بكل الالم وكل الحزن بل بما نقدر عليه . والله يعرف قسوة الالم ومرارة الحزن ، وهو يعيننا في الالم ويسندنا في الحزن ، ويده تخفف آلامنا وتكفكف دموعنا ، ويمسح الله كل دمعة من عيوننا ، هكذا وعد وهو يحفظ وعده . ويوصينا ان نعزي بعضنا بعضا ً في آلامنا وأحزاننا . تأكد اليوم ان الله يحميك من الألم ويرد عنك الحزن والدموع . استقبل يومك بالأمل لا الالم ، وبالصبر لا الدمع . وتمتع برفقته لك كل ساعات يومك .


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2012)

> واقدر الناس على جبر الكسور هم منكسروا  القلوب ، واحق الناس بمسح الدمع هم من اختبروا الدموع . وكلمة العزاء التي  تصدر من مختبر الحزن  أغلى كلمة ، ووقفة التشجيع التي تصدر من المجرب  بالالم اعظم وقفة . وتقديم العزاء للمحزون عزاء لمقدمها .



تصدق حضرتك وصلتلى رسالة تعزية جميلة خالص من الجزئية دى


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 مارس 2012)

> والألم والحزن امر ٌ واقع في الحياة لا احد ينكره ، لا احد يهرب منه او يتفاداه او ينجو من يده ، ومواجهته تحتاج الى احتمال واقتدار وايمان ٍ بالله . ومساعدة الآخرين في ألمهم واحزانهم تعطي المتألم والمحزون قوة . ويوصينا الله بتعزية بعضنا البعض . يقول في سفر اشعياء النبي 40 : 1 " عَزُّوا ، عَزُّوا شَعْبِي ، يَقُولُ إِلهُكُمْ . " وصية وامر ٌ الهي أن نعزي اخوتنا المتألمين . ولا نستطيع ان نعزي الغير قبل ان نتعزى نحن ، ففي تعزية الآخرين عزاء لأنفسنا . وفي تقوية الضعفاء قوة ً لانفسنا . يقول بولس الرسول في رسالته لاهل رومية 5 : 3 - 5 " نَفْتَخِرُ أَيْضًا فِي الضِّيقَاتِ، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ الضِّيقَ يُنْشِئُ صَبْرًا وَالصَّبْرُ تَزْكِيَةً ، وَالتَّزْكِيَةُ رَجَاءً ، وَالرَّجَاءُ لاَ يُخْزِي ، لأَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ اللهِ قَدِ انْسَكَبَتْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ "


ما أجملها من كلمات تبعث الراحه والطمأنينه فى النفس وتوقظ بالدخل أملا قد يميل نحو الغروب أن لم نجد من يمنحنا تلك الكلمات 
::::::::::
أشكرك جدا جدا أخي الحبيب
"fauzi"
يسوع يبارك حياتك ..صلوات أم النور والقديسين تسندك وترعاك دوما 
::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك أخي ​


----------



## fauzi (26 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> تصدق حضرتك وصلتلى رسالة تعزية جميلة خالص من الجزئية دى



شكرا ABOTARBO لتقييمك الموضوع 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (26 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ما أجملها من كلمات تبعث الراحه والطمأنينه فى النفس وتوقظ بالدخل أملا قد يميل نحو الغروب أن لم نجد من يمنحنا تلك الكلمات
> ::::::::::
> أشكرك جدا جدا أخي الحبيب
> "fauzi"
> ...



شكرا اخي ( بداية العمر )  لتقييمك الموضوع
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (26 مارس 2012)

585 -  الله قادر أن يحمينا من هجمات عدو الخير الذي يتربص بنا . هو لا يكل ، لا ييأس ، لا يدخر وسعا ً في الهجوم علينا . يكيد لنا ، يجول حولنا ملتمسا ً من يبتلعه هو . هذا متوقعا ً منه فهو عدو الله وعدونا نحن ابناء الله . نحن نتوقع ذلك فلا نفاجأ ولا نخاف لأن الله القوي معنا .  ولا يسمح له أن يغلبنا . رغم هجماته ، برغم جولاته  ، لنا ضمان النصرة . حتى الجولة الاخيرة النصرة لنا ، الغلبة لنا . حتى حين تبدو الظواهر انه تغلب علينا يتدخل الله ويقلب النتائج لصالحنا . يسحقه الله تحت ارجلنا ويجعل هزيمته هزيمة منكرة ونصرتنا نصرة عظيمة . يسمح له الله ان يهاجم ويصخب ويزأر لكن في حدود وقيود وشروط لا يتعداها . هجماته لا لسحقنا بل لاختبار بهجة الانتصار . وفي وسط المعارك نجد الله بجوارنا ، يحارب في صفنا . كتفه تسند كتفنا ويده مجاورة ٌ لأيدينا . وتواجده معنا وسط المعركة يجعلها مغامرة عظيمة رائعة ، ورفقته لنا تملئنا بالبهجة والبركة والسعادة والرضا . في القديم صنع نبوخذ نصر الملك تمثالا ً كبيرا ً من الذهب وأمر جميع الشعب ان يسجدوا امامه . " وَمَنْ لاَ يَخِرُّ وَيَسْجُدُ ، فَفِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ يُلْقَى فِي وَسَطِ أَتُّونِ نَارٍ مُتَّقِدَةٍ "  وكان الشعب كله يسجد للتمثال خوفا ً من الموت الا ثلاثة فتية كانوا يعبدون الله ، لم يقبلوا السجود للصنم الذهبي . اتوا بهم امام الملك الذي هددهم بالموت حرقا ً في اتون النار فقالوا له : " فَلِيَكُنْ مَعْلُومًا لَكَ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ ، أَنَّنَا لاَ نَعْبُدُ آلِهَتَكَ وَلاَ نَسْجُدُ لِتِمْثَالِ الذَّهَبِ الَّذِي نَصَبْتَهُ  " ، وقالوا : "  إِلهُنَا الَّذِي نَعْبُدُهُ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُنَجِّيَنَا مِنْ أَتُّونِ النَّارِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ ، وَأَنْ يُنْقِذَنَا مِنْ يَدِكَ " . والقوا بالشباب الثلاثة وسط النار بعد ان حموا الأتون سبعة اضعاف ، واكلت  السنة النار اولئك اللذين رفعوهم والقوهم في الاتون الرهيب ووقف الملك يراقبهم وهم يحترقون لكنه رأى وسط النار مشهدا ً عجيبا ً . رأى الثلاثة شبان يتمشون وسط النار ومعهم رابع ٌ شبيه ٌ بابن الألهة واخرجهم من وسط النار وشعرة من رؤوسهم لم تحترق ولم يمسهم ضرر وحتى رائحة النار لم تأتي عليهم . كانوا امناء لله فكان الله رحيما ً معهم . فلنسلم اليوم كله لله . وهو يحمينا ويحفظنا ويقوينا اليوم وكل يوم .


----------



## zezza (26 مارس 2012)

*كالعادة تأمل جميل جداااااااا 
شكرا استاذ fauzi ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك*


----------



## fauzi (27 مارس 2012)

zezza قال:


> *كالعادة تأمل جميل جداااااااا
> شكرا استاذ fauzi ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك*


شكرا zezza  . الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (27 مارس 2012)

586 - لن يكون اليوم كله خيرا ً  وسلاما ً  وبهجة .  به صعاب وصراعات ومشاكل ومعارك . نتصارع معها بعض  اليوم او كله . نحتاج الى شجاعة والى قوة والى قدرة لمواجهتها . لا نصرة بدون كفاح وجهاد ٍ وثبات وقوة . نحن ننتصر ونغلب بالله جل جلاله وعظمت قدرته . نغلب به ، يقوي سواعدنا وينمي عضلاتنا فنغلب  بالتدريب على مواجهة المعارك . الصراع مع التجارب يقوي قدراتنا . الريح تثبت جذور الشجر ، وتقوي اجنحة النسور ، وتدرب على المقاومة وتؤدي الى النصرة . لهذا يسمح الله لنا ان نواجه التجارب فنتقوى . بالتجارب نعمة ، والصراعات مدرسة للتدريب على المعارك للوصول الى الانتصار . يقول بولس الرسول في رسالته الى اهل رومية 8 : 37 " وَلكِنَّنَا فِي هذِهِ جَمِيعِهَا يَعْظُمُ انْتِصَارُنَا بِالَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا. "  . كل الصراعات والتجارب والمعارك تعظّم انتصارنا . نحصل على انتصارات عظيمة لها قيمتها . النصرة على العظيم عظيمة ، وعلى الجبار جبارة ، وعلى الهزيل هزيلة . فكلما تدربنا على مواجهة التجارب ، كلما ضمنّا النصرة . وكلما عظمت التجارب ، عظمت نصرتنا عليها ، لأن الله الذي يحبنا يعدّنا لها ، لذلك لا بد ان نثبت فيه ونتمسك به ونحيا في محبته لأنه كما يقول بولس الرسول : " لاَ مَوْتَ وَلاَ حَيَاةَ ، وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةَ وَلاَ رُؤَسَاءَ وَلاَ قُوَّاتِ ..... تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَفْصِلَنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا. " .  فلنرحب بالتجارب التي تقوينا وتقودنا للنصر . بدونها تضعف ايدينا وتخور قوانا . الريح تحرك السفينة الى الامام ، الى الميناء . التجارب تقوي ايماننا ومقاومتنا وتقودنا الى الانتصار . فاليوم وكل يوم واجه الصعوبات والتجارب بايمان . ايمان ٍ بالله متّكلنا القوي ، القادر دائما ً. واليوم وكل يوم واجه الصعوبات والتجارب بادراك . ادراك ٍ أن الله لا يسمح بتجربة ٍ أكبر من قدرتنا على مواجهتها . واليوم وكل يوم واجه الصعوبات والتجارب  بالشكر . شكر ٍ لأن التجربة تعطي تدريبا ً وتقوية تؤهلنا للصمود . واليوم وكل يوم واجه الصعوبات والتجارب بفرح . فرح ضمان الانتصار " شُكْرًا للهِ الَّذِي يَقُودُنَا فِي مَوْكِبِ نُصْرَتِهِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ كُلَّ حِينٍ " ( 2 كورنثوس 2 : 14 )  مرحبا ً بالتجارب اذا ً ، اذا  واجهتنا . لا تخف لأن الله سبحانه يواجهها معك ويصدها عنك ،  ويسمح بها لمصلحتك وفائدتك .


----------



## fauzi (28 مارس 2012)

587 - وانت تستقبل يوما ً جديدا ً لا تعرف ما يخفيه لك ، يخفي خيرا ً وشرا ً ، نجاحا ً وفشلا ً ، ساعات نصرة وساعات هزيمة . هكذا كل يوم يطوي احداثه عنا ، لا نعرفها في الصباح لكننا نكتشفها كلما مرت ساعات اليوم ، ونتعامل معها حسب قدرتنا وحكمتنا وحسن تصرفنا ، واحيانا ً ننجح في مواجهتها واحيانا ً نفشل ، نقدر مرة ولا نقدر مرة اخرى ، نلجأ  للمساعدة على مواجهتها ، الاصدفاء ، الحلفاء يساعدوننا . والله سبحانه ، الله يعيننا على ذلك ، طبعا ً يساعدنا حين نتكل عليه ، لا يخذلنا ابدا ً إن لجأنا اليه .  تتراكم الاحداث ، تتضخم المشاكل ، تتكاثر علينا ، ونقف امامها نصارع ونقاوم ونحارب ، اليوم كله نقاوم ونحارب ، لكننا نستطيع في حربنا  ان نجد الرب حليفا ً قادرا ً معنا ، يحارب معنا ، يقوي سواعدنا وينصر كفاحنا . اضمن طريق للنصرة هو الاتكال على الله ، بدونه لا نقوى على مواجهة الايام بمشاكلها ومتاعبها ، وهو يعدنا بالمساعدة والعون والانتصار . على مدى التاريخ نصر الله كل من اتكل عليه واستنصره على اعدائه ، كل  المتكلين عليه ينتصرون . الملك آسا في القديم كان ملكا ً تقيا ً صالحا ً يعبد الله وحده ، عمل كل ما هو صالح ومستقيم في عيني الرب الهه . نزع المذابح الغريبة وحطم الاصنام وكسر التمائيل ، وفي احدى معاركه مع اعدائه خرج اليه ملك كوش بجيش كبير وجاء  يقاتله ، ووقف الملك آسا أمام جيش عدوه ونظر الى السماء ودعا الهه وقال : " سَاعِدْنَا أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا لأَنَّنَا عَلَيْكَ اتَّكَلْنَا وَبِاسْمِكَ قَدُمْنَا عَلَى هذَا الْجَيْشِ. أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ أَنْتَ إِلهُنَا. لاَ يَقْوَ عَلَيْكَ إِنْسَانٌ "  ( 2 اخبار 14 : 11 ) ويستجيب الله دائما ً لمن يستنجد ويستجير به . فنصره الله على عدوه بجيشه الكبير لأنه اتكل عليه ، واعتمد عليه في تعامله معه . ونحن ايضا ً إن اتكلنا على الله ، اذا اعتمدنا عليه نسلم . حين نؤمن به ، حين نسلّم صراعاتنا يعضدنا وينصرنا . واليوم بكل ما يخفيه في طياته من احداث مجهولة ، آمن بالله ، سلّمه اليوم ، يقوّينا على كل ما تأتي به  ساعاته ، هو ناصرنا ونصيرنا ، هو الهنا وربنا وسيدنا . سلّم للرب اليوم ، سلّم كل اليوم تسلم وتتقوى وتغلب . اليوم يوم الرب ، آمن به وتوكل عليه . ولا تخشى شيئا ً فالرب معك .


----------



## fauzi (30 مارس 2012)

588 - وانت في طريقك فيما تفكر ؟ ما الذي يشغل بالك ؟ لكل منا تطلعات ، والتطلعات بعضها كبير وبعضها صغير ، والمال له مكانة خاصة في تطلعاتنا . كل شيء ٍ يقاس الآن بالمال ، اصبح المال هو مقياس العصر . يسيطر المال على كل ما في حياتنا ، ويتسابق الكل للحصول على اكبر قدر ٍ منه ، وفي سبيله ِ نتصارع ، نحارب ،  نتسابق ، نجري ، ونكذب ونسرق ، ونقترف الكثير من الشرور والاخطاء لأنه سيد ٌ مرهوب وسيادته مستبدة طاغية ، لهذا يحذرنا الله من سطوته فيقول المسيح في الكتاب المقدس متى 6 :  24 " لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْدِمَ سَيِّدَيْنِ ، لأَنَّهُ إِمَّا أَنْ يُبْغِضَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيُحِبَّ الآخَرَ، أَوْ يُلاَزِمَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيَحْتَقِرَ الآخَرَ. لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَخْدِمُوا اللهَ وَالْمَالَ " . المال لا يقبل منافس له حتى ولو كان الله ذاته . المال يقاوم اي سلطان آخر حتى ولو كان سلطان الله سبحانه . هذا لا يعني ان الانسان المؤمن بالله يجب ان يبتعد عن المال و يحيا فقيرا ً ، أو أن المؤمن لا بد ان يتخاذل ويكسل ويحيا بلا طموح . بالعكس ، الايمان ليس ضد التمتع بما خلق الله لنا من بركات . الايمان ينادي بالطموح المشروع النبيل . الايمان ينادي بالعمل والنجاح والتقدم ، لكنه ضد الاستعباد لمحبة المال . الانسان هو سيد المادة . المادة يجب الا تسود الانسان . المال في حد ذاته ليس شرا ً ، الشر هو الخضوع لسلطانه والسعي للحصول عليه بكل الطرق . الشر ليس في المال بل في محبة المال . يوصي الكتاب المقدس في الرسالة الى العبرانيين 13 : 5 " 	لِتَكُنْ سِيرَتُكُمْ خَالِيَةً مِنْ مَحَبَّةِ الْمَالِ " ولا يعني ذلك اننا ضد الغِنى والاغنياء . الله سبحانه اله ٌ الغني والفقير ، ولا يفرّق بين عباده ِ بسبب ثرواتهم ، وانما الله يطلب منا الصلاح والطهارة والتنزه عن الشهوات ولا يريدنا ان نخضع لسلطان محبة المال فنقترف الشر والاثم . الحياة ليست للطعام ، الطعام للحياة . المسيحية ليست ضد المال بل ضد محبة المال . المسيحية ليست ضد المادة بل ضد المادية . يستمر فيقول في نفس الآية : " كُونُوا مُكْتَفِينَ بِمَا عِنْدَكُمْ ، لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ " الاكتفاء والرضا والقناعة ايمان ٌ بالله . الله الذي فيه الكفاية ، كفايتنا .


----------



## fauzi (1 أبريل 2012)

589 - وانت تسير اليوم ، احذر الطريق . قد تكون هناك حفرة ٌ تتعثر فيها ، وقد يكون هناك حجر ٌ تصطدم به ، راقب جيدا ً طريقك . دقق النظر وانت تسير . لا تنظر كل الوقت بين قدميك ، الى اسفل ، بل ارفع رأسك وانظر الى الامام ، الى اعلى . العثرات والاحجار تجعلنا ننحني . لا تقضي الحياة تحدق فيها وتنظر اليها . كلما زادت العثرات وكبرت ، كلما احتجت ان ترفع رأسك وتتجه وتلجأ الى حيث يأتي اليك العون . ويقول الكتاب المقدس في رسالة يعقوب الرسول 1 :2 ، 3 "  اِحْسِبُوهُ كُلَّ فَرَحٍ يَا إِخْوَتِي حِينَمَا تَقَعُونَ فِي تَجَارِبَ مُتَنَوِّعَةٍ ، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ امْتِحَانَ إِيمَانِكُمْ يُنْشِئُ صَبْرًا. "  التجارب والعثرات لا بد من وجودها ، لا يوجد طريق ٌ دون حفر ٌ واحجار ، هذه طبيعة الطرق ، هي طبيعة الحياة . اليوم وانت تمارس حياتك اليومية ستواجه تجارب متنوعة . تقابل من يوجه لك كلاما ً جارحا ً ، تجد من يعارضك ويعترض عليك ، يقف في وجهك من يقاومك أو يعتدي عليك ، تواجه من يجرح كبريائك أو يعتدي على حقوقك ، تعجز عن سداد احتياج ٍ لك لضيق ذات اليد ، تتألم ، تتوجع ، تعاني من ضعف ٍ في جسدك ، تُصدم في صديق وتنزعج لعدم تحقق انتظاراتك فيه . تجارب كثيرة متنوعة تضيق بها وتتألم لها . هل تدفن رأسك فيها ؟ تجعلها تسود يومك وتنغص حياتك ؟ أم ترفع رأسك عنها وتنظر الى من سمح بها وجعلها تلحق بك ؟ حولنا سور ٌ منيع ٌ  قوي من عناية الله . يسيج الله حول اولاده ليقيهم الشرور  والأذى . هو لا يجّربنا بأكثر مما نحتمل ، بل يعطينا قوة لنواجه ما يواجهنا " وَأَمَّا الصَّبْرُ فَلْيَكُنْ لَهُ عَمَلٌ تَامٌّ ، لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا تَامِّينَ وَكَامِلِينَ غَيْرَ نَاقِصِينَ فِي شَيْءٍ " كالفنان وهو ينحت تمثاله ، يستخدم ازميلا ً ومطرقة ، يضرب ، يكسر ، يسوّي لا يحطم . لا ، لا يحطم ، هو يجمّل ، يصنع تحفة . تحفة ٌ تُبهج ، تُبهر ، تحفة كاملة . كل تجربة يسمح بها الله تُصلح عيبا ً فينا وتكمّل نقصا ً وتضيف جمالا ً وحسنا ً .


----------



## fauzi (2 أبريل 2012)

590 - في كل يوم نخرج فيه الى الطريق ، نقفز وسط الزحام ، زحام ٍ من الاجساد ، كثيرون حولنا في الطريق . ولتجد كل قدم مكانا ً تدوس قدما ً آخر ، وليتحرك كل كتف يصطدم بكتف آخر . هكذا السير في الزحام ، ما دمت على الطريق لا بد أن تغرق فيه . ويجرفنا الزحام ويحملنا معه في اتجاه سيره . التيار قوي يدفع الكل معه ، وحياة العالم تجرف الناس ، تحملهم معه . ويعيش الناس تلك الحياة بآثامها وشرورها ، ومن يقاوم تيارها تدوسه الأقدام  وتصدمه الاكتاف . ولا يريدنا الله أن ننجرف نحو الشر بل يريدنا نورا ً للعالم وملحا ً للطعام ، وهذا يضعنا في الصفوف الأولى من حرب ٍ ضروس . ويعدنا الرب بالانتصار . يقول بولس الرسول في رسالته الى رومية 8 : 37 " وَلكِنَّنَا فِي هذِهِ جَمِيعِهَا يَعْظُمُ انْتِصَارُنَا بِالَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا." .  نهاية ٌ أكيدة لصراعنا ، نُصرة ٌ مضمونة لأننا في جانب الخير ، جانب الله . ويقول بولس الرسول في نفس الاصحاح : " وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعًا لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ، الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ."  . كل الاشياء تتكاتف وتعمل معا ً للخير ، حتى المقصود بها شر ، في يد الله تعمل للخير ، لا موت ، لا حياة ، لا ملائكة ولا رؤساء ولا قوات ، لا أمور حاضرة ولا مستقبلة ، لا معلوم ولا مجهول يقدر أن يسحقنا ويحطمنا ويغلبنا ، بل يحول الله بمحبته ونعمته وقدرته الشر لصالحنا . مثل الريح القوية المنيعة التي تهاجم السفينة ، يحول الملاح الماهر اتجاه الشراع ليدفع السفينة للأمام ويصل بها الى الشاطئ الأمين . هكذا يستغل الله هجمات الشيطان وقوته ، لخيرنا ، لصلاحنا . وانت وسط زحام العالم والاقدام تدوسنا والاكتاف تدفعنا والطريق يهاجمنا والتيار يحاول أن يجرفنا ، نحن منتصرون ، نحن في جانب الله ، هو يقودنا في موكب نصرته " شُكْرًا للهِ الَّذِي يَقُودُنَا فِي مَوْكِبِ نُصْرَتِهِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ كُلَّ حِينٍ " ( 2 كورنثوس 2 : 14 )  في كل حين ، اليوم وغدا ً وكل يوم .


----------



## fauzi (3 أبريل 2012)

591 - وانت في الطريق اليوم ماذا تنتظر ان يحدث لك ؟ ماذا تتوقع من الناس حولك ؟ معاونة ، مساعدة ، خدمة ؟ طبعا ً ، كلنا نحتاج الى بعض ، ولنأخذ لا بد أن نعطي . أخذ ٌ وعطاء . قال المسيح : " مَغْبُوطٌ هُوَ الْعَطَاءُ أَكْثَرُ مِنَ الأَخْذِ " ( اعمال 20 : 35 ) هكذا قال وفعل ، اعطى كل ما لديه لنا  . اختار أن يعطي ، أن يهب . الغني هو الذي يعطي ، القادر هو الذي يهب . كان المسيح مثالا ً للعطاء ، مثالا ً للخدمة . يقول عنه بولس الرسول في رسالته الى فيلبي 2 : 6 - 8 " الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً للهِ. لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ. وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ. " أعطى حياته لنا . هكذا علمنا المسيح أن نعطي  ، علمنا ان العطاء افضل من الاخذ ، وحين اعطى اعطاه الله اسما ً فوق كل اسم ومكانة فوق كل مكانة  . وقال عن نفسه : " أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ " وقال لهم : " مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيكُمْ عَظِيمًا فَلْيَكُنْ لَكُمْ خَادِمًا " الصغير هو الذي يخدم نفسه ، العظيم هو الذي يخدم الآخرين . الذي يركز على نفسه محدود ٌ بنفسه . والذي يركز على الآخرين غير محدود ، مثل الطفل كل شيء لنفسه ،  يقول : الكل لي ، بينما الكبير يقول : أنا للكل . يقول بولس الرسول : " لاَ تَنْظُرُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لِنَفْسِهِ ، بَلْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لآخَرِينَ أَيْضًا." . في مشهد ٍ رائع حين كان على العشاء " قَامَ ( المسيح ) عَنِ الْعَشَاءِ ، وَخَلَعَ ثِيَابَهُ ، وَأَخَذَ مِنْشَفَةً وَاتَّزَرَ بِهَا " . وهو السيد ، هو المعلم . " ثُمَّ صَبَّ مَاءً فِي مِغْسَل ، وَابْتَدَأَ يَغْسِلُ أَرْجُلَ التَّلاَمِيذِ " . وبعدما انتهى شرح لهم ما فعل ، قال : " أَنْتُمْ تَدْعُونَنِي مُعَلِّمًا وَسَيِّدًا، وَحَسَنًا تَقُولُونَ ، لأَنِّي أَنَا كَذلِكَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُ وَأَنَا السَّيِّدُ وَالْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ أَرْجُلَكُمْ ، فَأَنْتُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ بَعْضُكُمْ أَرْجُلَ بَعْضٍ " من اراد ان يكون عظيما ً فليكن للجميع خادما ً . بادر بالعطاء ، بادر بالخدمة . اجعل اليوم يوم عطاء . ، يوم خدمة ، وسترى بركات الله لك .


----------



## fauzi (4 أبريل 2012)

592 - بركات الله تحيط بك ومحبة الله تحاصرك . في كل خطوة يظهر لك محبته ، في كل معاملة وفي كل مبادرة . حين تستقيم الامور وحين تتعثر الامور . حين يفتح  يده لك بالعطاء والخير والبركات . وحين يضم يده عنك او يعاقب أو يؤدب . نشعر احيانا ً ان قبضته قوية  ويده ثقيلة علينا . ونشك في محبته ونتصوره ادار وجهه وقلبه عنا ، لكننا لو تمعنا في وجهه ، لوجدنا الحب العظيم في عينيه . يُغلق يده لكنه يفتح قلبه . يؤدب لأنه يحب "  الَّذِي يُحِبُّهُ الرَّبُّ يُؤَدِّبُهُ " أي إبن ٍ لا يؤدبه ابوه ؟ ونحن ابناؤه " وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ " ( يوحنا 1: 12 ) وكاولاد الله لنا الحق في محبته ، وكاولاد احباء لنا الحق في تأديبه لنا . التأديب من حق الأبناء . يقول الكتاب المقدس في الرسالة الى العبرانيين : " قَدْ كَانَ لَنَا آبَاءُ أَجْسَادِنَا مُؤَدِّبِينَ ، وَكُنَّا نَهَابُهُمْ . أَفَلاَ نَخْضَعُ بِالأَوْلَى جِدًّا لأَبِي الأَرْوَاحِ ، فَنَحْيَا ؟لأَنَّ أُولئِكَ أَدَّبُونَا أَيَّامًا قَلِيلَةً حَسَبَ اسْتِحْسَانِهِمْ ، وَأَمَّا هذَا فَلأَجْلِ الْمَنْفَعَةِ ، لِكَيْ نَشْتَرِكَ فِي قَدَاسَتِهِ . وَلكِنَّ كُلَّ تَأْدِيبٍ فِي الْحَاضِرِ لاَ يُرَى أَنَّهُ لِلْفَرَحِ بَلْ لِلْحَزَنِ. وَأَمَّا أَخِيرًا فَيُعْطِي الَّذِينَ يَتَدَرَّبُونَ بِهِ ثَمَرَ بِرّ لِلسَّلاَمِ. " . يقول الرب : " إِنِّي كُلُّ مَنْ أُحِبُّهُ أُوَبِّخُهُ وَأُؤَدِّبُهُ " فالتوبيخ والتأديب علامة ُ محبة ، ولا محبة بدون تأديب وتوبيخ . المحبة هي الوجه الآخر للتأديب ، ولا محبة بوجه ٍ واحد . حين تشعر بيد الله تؤدبك لا تحزن ، افرح ، افرح فهو يحبك ، ارفع وجهك اليه وانظر الى عينيه ، عيناه تفيضان حبا ً لك ، واستمع الى دقات قلبه وانت في حضنه تنبض حبا ً لك . ارفع رأسك ، امسح دموعك . قدم يديك ورجليك واقبل تأديب الرب بشكر ٍ وفرح . فهو تأكيد ٌ لمحبته واشتراك في قداسته . الله الآب القادر ، يهتم بك . الله الآب القدوس ، يحبك .


----------



## fauzi (5 أبريل 2012)

593 - هل تسير اليوم خفيفا ً لا يثقلك شيء ؟ لا حمل على كتفك ولا هم في قلبك ؟ هل قلبك صاف ٍ وضميرك مستريح ، أم هناك ما يشوب صفاء قلبك ويثقل ضميرك ؟ القلب المهموم والضمير المثقل يفسد اليوم . اليوم امامك طويل لا تجعله عبئا ً عليك . اطرد من قلبك الهموم وارم ِ من ضميرك الأثقال . الله يحبك ويغفر كل ذنوبك . الذي يحب يغفر ، استفد من محبته ودعه يغفر لك . ألق ِ عليه هم قلبك وثقل ضميرك . اعترف بما يكدر صفو يومك وهو يحررك مما يعوق فرحتك . يقول يوحنا الرسول : " إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ ." ( 1 يوحنا 1 : 9 ) لا تنتظر اسرع الآن وألقِ بخطاياك تحت قدميه . لا تحمل احمالك أكثر ، يكفي ما مر من اليوم ، هيا انزل حملك . وانت تسير في طريقك ارفع قلبك له . لا تحتاج الى طقوس ومراسم واجراءات . ارفع قلبك بايمان ٍ بقوله ، اعترف بما يثقل ضميرك ، بكل شيء . كما تتنفس ، كما تزفر الهواء الفاسد من داخل رئتيك ، اخرج الشوائب الضارة التي بقلبك ، اعترف بها ، ازفرها ، هيا ... كل ما تذكره من ذنوب وخطايا اذكرها ، ازفرها ، لا تبق ِ شيئا ً ، أي شيء مهما بدا ثقيلا ً ، لا يثقل شيء على الله ، كل شيء مستطاع ٌ لديه ، وهو وعد بأن يغفر الكل ، كل الذنوب اخرجها ، تنفس ، زفير ، ثم استنشق روح الله القدوس ، املأ قلبك بالروح القدس ، تنفس بشهيق . اطلب منه بالايمان أن يملئك بالروح القدس . الله يريدنا ، يدعونا ، يأمرنا أن نمتلأ بالروح القدس : " امْتَلِئُوا بِالرُّوحِ " . وانت في طريقك تنفس بعمق ، تنفس روحيا ً . ازفر الفاسد ، الخطايا ، اعترف بها جميعها واستنشق الروح القدس ، امتلأ به . وسر خفيفا ً بلا اثقال محمولا ً على ذراعي الله بالروح القدس .


----------



## fauzi (6 أبريل 2012)

594 - هل تدرك ان آلام الصليب لم تكن جسدية فقط  وانما كانت آلام ٌ نفسية ايضا ً . قاسى الرب يسوع آلاما ً نفسية ومعنوية تفوق آلامه ُ الجسدية . كان متروكا ً من الجميع ، ويذكر في المزمور 38 : 11 " أحبائي وأصحابي يقفون تجاه ضربتي ، وأقاربي وقفوا بعيدا " أما في انجيل مرقس 14 : 50 ذُكر ما يلي : " فَتَرَكَهُ الْجَمِيعُ وَهَرَبُوا." كذلك خانه التلميذ يهوذا الاسخريوطي ، وايضا ً انكره بطرس ، ليس امام قائد في الجيش أو حتى جندي بل أمام جارية . لقد انكره ثلاث مرات ولعن وحلف انه لا يعرف يسوع ، وربما نحن نلوم بطرس ولكننا بتصرفاتنا واقوالنا ننكر الرب يسوع كل يوم . وكذلك هرب التلاميذ فمزقته آلام الوحدة ، فهو متروك من قِبل الجميع . وأيضا ً استهزؤا به سواء الشعب أم رجال الدين اليهود أو الجنود ، وكذلك جدفوا عليه وعيروه ، حتى اللصين ايضا ً عيروه ( متى 27 ) . صُلب يسوع على صليب العار ، فالصليب كان رمز ُ عار ٍ ولعنة ٍ وتم ما مكتوب عنه : " الْعَارُ قَدْ كَسَرَ قَلْبِي فَمَرِضْتُ. انْتَظَرْتُ رِقَّةً فَلَمْ تَكُنْ ، وَمُعَزِّينَ فَلَمْ أَجِدْ. وَيَجْعَلُونَ فِي طَعَامِي عَلْقَمًا ، وَفِي عَطَشِي يَسْقُونَنِي خَلاُ. "( مزمور 69 : 20 ، 21 ) كذلك تحمل لعنة الخطية لكي يكون لنا لا للعنات بل البركات ، وتم قول الكتاب : " مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ عُلِّقَ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ . " ( غلاطية 3 : 13 ) . فكم كان قاسيا ً على القدوس البار الذي لم يعرف خطية ، لذلك قال للآب في البستان : " إِنْ شِئْتَ أَنْ تُجِيزَ عَنِّي هذِهِ الْكَأْسَ " ( لوقا 22 : 42 ) لقد تجرّع كأس غضب الله ولعنة الخطية .


----------



## fauzi (7 أبريل 2012)

595 -
 * الثمر وحياتك
إن بقيت حياتك باستمرار لا تحمل الثمر, فإن الله سوف يتدخل لينقيك لتحمل الثمر «كُلُّ غُصْنٍ فِيَّ لاَ يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ يَنْزِعُهُ ، وَكُلُّ مَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ يُنَقِّيهِ لِيَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ أَكْثَرَ»
يوحنا 15: 2 

* الراحة
لا راحة للانسان الذي لم يجد راحته في الرب.

* العدو اللدود
، ان الخطية عدو لدود فلا تصادقها. انها نار ملتهبة فلا تضعها في حضنك. انها سم قاتل فلا تتناولها.


* روائع معاملات الله معنا
من روائع معاملات الله معنا أن نتحقق من ان عظمة معجزة تدخُّله لعرقلة مساعينا لبلوغ أمر لا يريده لنا, لا تقل عن عظمة معجزة تدخله لإنجاح سعي آخر قد استحسنته أفكاره الصالحة من نحونا.


* انظر ماذا صنعت الخطية
ان خطيتي وخطيتك سمّرت المسيح على الصليب. وان لم نتب عنها ونهجرها فستسمِّرنا نحن في البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت .


* شاكرين في كل شيء
الشكر يعني من جملة ما يعني : غياب التذمر. غياب الهم . غياب العبوس .

* الصلاة المقتدرة
« مَنْ أراد أن يدخل سهمه في كبد السماء ، عليه أن يطلقه من قوس منحنٍ تماما الإنحناء ». وكذلك فالقلب المنحنى المنكسر، والشعور بالضعف والحاجة، يغمران الصلوات المؤثرة الصادقة التي تصل إلى أذن الله.



* الصلاة هي الإذن الأرضي للتدخل السماوي


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (7 أبريل 2012)

*رغم اننا مؤمنين لكن تجد دوما اننا اكثر من يمر بأمور غريبة ومثيرة للعجب
 لعازر رغم ان الرب يحبة ولكنة انتظر طويلا وجاء بعد ان مات ورغم كل التوقعات البشرية ان الامر انتهي لكن الامر لم يكن هكذا واقامة الرب

شعب بني اسرائيل عبيد اام ملك جبار قوي وهو فرعون مصر وظنوا ان الله صامت ولا يفعل شي لكنة تدخل بطرق تعجبوا جدا منها ولم تخطر علي بالهم...وحين حاصرهم فرعون كانت ابتسامة الثقة مرسومة علي شفتية وكان الخوف مرسوم بأقسي معانية علي وجوة شعب الله لكن بعد دقائق تغير كل شي وانتصر الشعب وغرق فرعون وجيشة

تلاميذ المسيح كانت السفينة ستغرق وهو نائم وهذا كان أمر غريب ومحير لكن بالوقت المناسب انقذ الموقف تماما واوق الريح...

لا تقلق ولا تظن الظنون بالله هو حكيم وهو غير مطالب ان يفهمنا خطتة لاننا لن نستوعبها قط
 تخيل ان تشرح نظرية النسبية المعقدة لدودة القز!!!​*


----------



## fauzi (8 أبريل 2012)

شكرا COPTIC_KNIGHT لاضافتك الى الموضوع 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (8 أبريل 2012)

596 - هل تشعر بوجود الله معك ؟ الله موجود طبعا ً ، كل الناس تعرف ذلك ، لكن هل هو موجود معك اليوم ؟ وهل تشعر بمحبة الله لك ؟ الله يحبك طبعا ً ، لكن هل تشعر بمحبته الخاصة لك ؟ هل تحب الله ، هل تحبه فعلا ً لا تقل طبعا ً بسرعة ، فكر قليلا ً ، هل تحبه فعلا ً ، هل تريده معك اليوم ؟ هل محبته تلذ لك ؟ هل تشتهي أن تجلس معه ؟ تسير معه ، تصاحبه ؟  حين نحب نحب ان نكون مع من نحب . يقول سليمان الحكيم في نشيد الانشاد " تَحْتَ ظِلِّهِ اشْتَهَيْتُ أَنْ أَجْلِسَ " من يحب الله يشتهي ان يجلس تحت ظله . يتمتع برفقته وصحبته ، يحب ان يذهب الى بيته ، يجلس معه . ويقول داود النبي : " وَاحِدَةً سَأَلْتُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ وَإِيَّاهَا أَلْتَمِسُ : أَنْ أَسْكُنَ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِي ، لِكَيْ أَنْظُرَ إِلَى جَمَالِ الرَّبِّ ، وَأَتَفَرَّسَ فِي هَيْكَلِهِ." ( مزمور 27 : 4 ) لو انك تحب الله فعلا ً فانت تحب ان تسكن معه وتنظر اليه وتتفرس في بيته . هذا هو الحب لله فعلا ً . مريم اخت لعازر اختارت ان تجلس تحت  قدمي المسيح ، " النَّصِيبَ الصَّالِحَ " كما قال المسيح . جلست تسمع  كلماته وتستقبل تعليمه . ومعنى ان تكون معه لا بالجسد بل بالروح والقلب والعقل . ليس ان نترك اعمالنا وبيوتنا واهلنا ونتفرغ للاقامة في بيته ، بل نكون معه في اعمالنا وبيوتنا ووسط  اهلنا بأن نحيا معه بالروح والقلب والعقل . الله روح والشركة مع الله تكون بالروح . لا يتعامل معنا بشكل ٍ حسي منظور ، يتعامل ويحل في ارواحنا وقلوبنا وعقولنا . ما دمنا نحبه فنحن نشتاق له ، ونسعد بالاتصال به ، بالروح والقلب والعقل . وانت تسير وسط الزحام ، اطلب الله تجده . وانت تعمل غارقا ً في المسؤوليات ، اسعى اليه يأتي اليك ، يصاحب روحك ويدخل قلبك ويملأ عقلك ، يحيا فيك وتحيا فيه . يُظهر حبه لك وتُظهر محبتك له . عِش اليوم في رفقته ، استظل بوجوده معك ، وانعم به اليوم كله .


----------



## fauzi (9 أبريل 2012)

597 - بدأت رسالة المسيح بولادته من عذراء . عاش بيننا صانعا ً معجزات وباعثا ً الأمل في قلوب اليائسين . وعند دخوله الى اورشليم فرش الجميع ثيابهم اكراما ً لدخوله هاتفين : هوشعنا هوشعنا  لابن داود . لكن الخيانة هي طبع البشرية وهذا الهتاف الذين كان بالامس اوشعنا اصبح بعد اسبوع واحد ، اصلبه ، اصلبه  . وبالفعل صُلب البار . صُلب المسيح الذي أحب وسامح وشفى وبارك . صُلب المسيح ومات . ظن الجميع ان هذه هي نهاية من عاش محبا ً ، لكن يا للخبر السار للمريمات والتلاميذ ولنا ، المسيح قام من الاموات . قام المسيح ولم يقدر الموت عليه . قام المسيح ناقضا ً أوجاع الموت ، كاسرا ً شوكة الموت ، فاتحا ً الطريق لكل من يريد الدخول الى السماء . قام المسيح وأقامنا معه وادخلنا معه الى السماوات . قام المسيح .. حقا ً قام .


----------



## fauzi (10 أبريل 2012)

598 - وانت تسير لا بد  انك تعرف الى اين انت ذاهب . منذ تركت بيتك وانت تعرف وجهتك وقصدك .لا نبدأ السير الا اذا كنا نعرف الى اين نحن سائرون . الا في حالة التنزه والتسكع والسير الى أي اتجاه . حتى لو كان كذلك ، لو الاتجاه غير محدد تماما ً ، نعرف القصد من السير . لا يسير احد لمجرد السير ، لا بد من غاية ، هدف ، مكان الوصول . تعس ٌ ذلك الذي لا يعرف الى اين يقوده الطريق . يتعب دون أن يصل ، يحتويه الطريق بلا نهاية له . اليوم فكرت وعرفت واعددت نفسك للوجهة التي انت سائر ٌ اليها ، والهدف الذي تريد ان تحققه ، فتتقدم بثقة وعزم نحو مقصدك ، بلا تردد ، بلا خوف ، بلا ضياع وقت . في الحياة كثيرون يسيرون في الطريق دون معرفة نهايته ، يسيرون بلا مرشد ، بلا دليل ، بلا قائد . يدبون في الحياة مشوشين تائهين ضالين فيتوه منهم الطريق أو يتوهون في الطريق . لا يعرفون الى اين هم ذاهبون . كان احد الفلاسفة يجلس في حديقة وحيدا ً تعيسا ً مكتئبا ً . جائه الحارس وسأله : من أنت ، وماذا تفعل هنا ؟ وكان رده : ليتني كنت اعرف .  لم يكن يعرف مثل اغلب ابناء هذا الجيل الذي يسوده التشاؤم والانقسام والكراهية والفوضى والضلال واللايقين . المسيحي الحقيقي يعرف من هو وماذا يفعل هنا والى اين يذهب . يعرف الطريق ، الطريق قريب ٌ منه . الطريق فيه ، يحيا فيه . المسيح هو الطريق . قال : " أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي." ( يوحنا 14 : 6 ) والمسيح يحيا فيه . قال بولس الرسول : "  	مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ صُلِبْتُ ، فَأَحْيَا لاَ أَنَا ، بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ يَحْيَا فِيَّ ." ( غلاطية 2 : 20 ) به نعرف الطريق . يقول المسيح : " وَتَعْلَمُونَ حَيْثُ أَنَا أَذْهَبُ وَتَعْلَمُونَ الطَّرِيقَ " فلا تردد ، لا حيرة ، لا ضلال للمسيحي . المسيح هو النور ، قال : " أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ." والمسيحي يسير في النور . يقول المسيح : " مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ . " من يتبع خطوات المسيح يطأ طريقا ً صلبا ً معبدا ً واضح المعالم . يقود الى الحياة الابدية ، نهاية المسير ، خاتمة الطريق مع المسيح الذي قال :
 " خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي . وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً " .
 " حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا تَكُونُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا " .
فنحن نسير وهو معنا وفينا .


----------



## fauzi (11 أبريل 2012)

599 - هل طريقك الذي سلكته اليوم هو الذي سلكته بالامس ؟ وقبل امس ، وقبل قبل امس ؟ وقبل قبل قبل امس ، نفسه ؟ هل شعرت بالرتابة ، الروتينية ، الملل ؟ نفس الشارع ، نفس المعالم ، نفس الطريق ، نفس الافراد الذين تقابلهم كل صباح ؟ بائع الجرائد ، السائق ، العابرون ؟ وقد تكون تبادلت معهم نفس التحية ، نفس الكلمات ، نفس العبارات ، بلا انفعال ، كلمات مجاملة جوفاء لا تعني شيئا ً . خطواتك على الطريق هي هي ، نفس الخطوات ، نفس السرعة ، نفس الرتابة ، كدقات الساعة ، كزفير الآلة ، متتابعة منتظمة لا تتغير ، ضربات على الرأس ، طرقات على الاعصاب ، خانقة تكتم الانفاس . الانسان يحتاج الى التغيير والا يفقد حماسه وتفتر عزيمته . الرتابة والروتين والتوالي الحاد يقود الى الاكتآب والجنون ، لذلك خلق الله الطبيعة تتغير ، الفصول تتابع مختلفة ، صيف ، خريف ، شتاء ، ربيع . والنبات يعكس تغير الفصول . والحيوان يغير جلده ويبدل سلوكه . والانسان مشحون بالعواطف المتغيرة وله في كل وقت ٍ حالة مختلفة عما كان عليه . ويسعى دائما ً الى التغيير الى الافضل . والله لا يتعامل معنا برتابة او روتين أو تتابع آلي جامد . الله الذي لا يتغير ولا يتبدل ولا يتطور يطور حياتنا ، نُصبح فيه خليقة  جديدة . يقول بولس الرسول : " إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ: الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ، هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيدًا." ( 2 كورنثوس 5 : 17 ) . الكل ، القلب جديد . يقول الله : " أَنْزِعُ قَلْبَ الْحَجَرِ مِنْ لَحْمِهِمْ وَأُعْطِيهِمْ قَلْبَ لَحْمٍ " ( حزقيال 11 : 19 ) والروح جديد " وَأَجْعَلُ فِي دَاخِلِكُمْ رُوحًا جَدِيدًا " والقوة جديدة " وَأَمَّا مُنْتَظِرُو الرَّبِّ فَيُجَدِّدُونَ قُوَّةً " ( اشعياء 40 : 31 )  في كل يوم يجدد الله محبته لنا ، في كل يوم يجدد الله عهوده معنا ، في كل يوم يجدد الله علاقته معنا ، في كل يوم يجدد الله عنايته بنا فنعيش معه حياة ً جديدة متجددة ، ونخطو معه خطوات ثابته واثقة ، بلا كآبة أو ملل ، ولا تعب او كلل .


----------



## fauzi (13 أبريل 2012)

600 - هل تسير مغمض العينين ؟ لا تستطيع السير وانت مغمض العينين . لا تصل الى هدفك لن ترى هدفك ، ولن ترى الطريق ، الطريق الذي يقود الى هدفك . وتعثر ، تصدم بحجر أو تقع في حفرة . أوتسقط وقد تُجرح وقد تنكسر . لا يسير عاقل صحيح النظر مغمض العينين . خلق الله العيون لترى وتُبصر وتنظر وتتمتع بما حولها . العيون ليست لمعرفة الطريق فقط  ، العيون للتمتع ، للتلذذ ، لاكتشاف الجمال حولها . ونحن نسير لا نخفض عيوننا فترى ما بين اقدامنا فقط ، بل نرفعها الى الشمس الى السماء ، الى الافق الجميل . ونتلفت حولنا لنشبع بما يحيط بنا من خليقة رائعة . الطريق لا يجب ان   يحصرنا  فيه ، فلا نضع على عيوننا غمامة كما نفعل مع الدواب ، بل نفتح عيوننا على اتساعها لتحتوي ما حولنا ونحن على الطريق . الله لا يريدنا ونحن في دروب الحياة وطرقها أن نركز وننحصر في الطريق ونراقب ونحذر ونتمعن في سلوكنا حتى لا نخطئ ، ونسير بحرص في خوف الله وطاعته حتى لا نضل  فنصل الى نهاية الطريق الحياة الابدية في السماء  في سلام . الله يريدنا ان نتمتع في الحياة ونحن نسلك فيها ونعبرها . الله خلق العالم وجعله حسنا ً جدا ً . خلقه لنا لنتمتع به ونتلذذ به . لم يخلقنا لنخشاه ونخافه ونسعى لارضائه وطاعته فقط . بل خلقنا لنحبه ولنحيا معه ولنتمتع ونتلذذ به . لأن الله يحبنا ويحيا معنا ويتمتع ويتلذذ بنا ، فهو يقول : " لَذَّاتِي مَعَ بَنِي آدَمَ." ونحن نتلذذ به . يقول داود النبي : " تَلَذَّذْ بِالرَّبِّ فَيُعْطِيَكَ سُؤْلَ قَلْبِكَ." ( مزمور 37 : 4 ) نتلذذ بشركته ، نتلذذ بكلامه ، نتلذذ بشريعته ونتلذذ بنعمه ، نتلذذ ببركاته ، نتلذذ بالعالم الذي خلقه لنا . الله خلق العالم ومنح كل شيء لنتمتع به . يقول بولس الرسول : " اللهِ الْحَيِّ الَّذِي يَمْنَحُنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ بِغِنًى لِلتَّمَتُّعِ." ( 1 تيموثاوس 6 : 17 ) في وقار وتقوى وقداسة ، فنعيش حياتنا متمتعين بكل ما حولنا من بركات الله ، ونسير على الارض بتقوى ً وبِر وايمان ٍ ومحبة وصبر ٍ على رجاء الحياة الابدية ، مفتوحي العيون ، مفتوحي القلوب .


----------



## fauzi (14 أبريل 2012)

601 - هذا اليوم وكل يوم من عمل الله . منذ خلق الله العالم والايام تتوالى ، الصباح يلي المساء ، والمساء يلي الصباح ، وهكذا دون توقف " قَالَ اللهُ : «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ»، فَكَانَ نُورٌ..... وَفَصَلَ اللهُ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ. وَدَعَا اللهُ النُّورَ نَهَارًا، وَالظُّلْمَةُ دَعَاهَا لَيْلاً .  وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْمًا وَاحِدًا. " وما تزال الايام تتجدد ، مساء وصباح ، يوم جديد ، هكذا خلق الله الايام ، والصباح والمساء بكلمة . نعم ، بكلمة خلق الله العالم كله والانسان ، خلق كل الخليقة بكلمة . خلق العالم ، قال : ليكن ، وكان . وخلقنا ، قال : ليكن ، وكنا . ثم خلقنا في المسيح خليقة جديدة . كتب بولس الرسول : " إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ : الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ ، هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيدًا." ( 2 كورنثوس 5 : 17 ) . خلق الله العالم كله في ستة ايام ، وخلق آدم في اليوم السادس . تمت الخليقة في ستة ايام ، وتم خلق الانسان في لحظة من الزمان . هذه كانت الخليقة القديمة لنا ، تمت في لحظة . أما الخليقة الجديدة فقد احتاجت الى ثلاث وثلاثين سنة ، السنوات التي عاشها المسيح على الارض . المسيح الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور حل بيننا على الارض " آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ ." عاش وجال وعلّم وصنع المعجزات " وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ." فمات مصلوبا ً بيد اليهود ، ثم قام ، قام غالبا ً الموت وخرج من القبر في اليوم الثالث وصعد الى السماء . واحتاج ذلك الى ثلاث وثلاثين سنة . ثلاث وثلاثين سنة لنُخلق خليقة جديدة . فإن كنا نؤمن بالمسيح ونتحد به لنا حياة جديدة ونصبح خليقة ً جديدة " لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كُنَّا قَدْ صِرْنَا مُتَّحِدِينَ مَعَهُ بِشِبْهِ مَوْتِهِ ، نَصِيرُ أَيْضًا بِقِيَامَتِهِ." فإن كنا قد متنا مع المسيح نؤمن اننا ايضا سنحيا معه ، حياة ً جديدة معه ، خليقة ً جديدة فيه . الذي " يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ " حياة ٌ ابدية ، ويحيا المسيح فيه " مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ صُلِبْتُ ، فَأَحْيَا لاَ أَنَا ، بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ يَحْيَا فِيَّ " في المسيح فقط تكون خليقة جديدة ، ولكي تحصل على هذه الخليقة الجديدة لا تحتاج الى ثلاث وثلاثين سنة ، فهذه أتمها المسيح واكملها . ما عليك الا أن تؤمن به وتسلمه حياتك فتُصبح خليقة جديدة .


----------



## fauzi (14 أبريل 2012)

602 - الإله الراّئع ..
ألا يمكن لذاك الإله الرّائع والممسك بصولجان الكون , الذي استخدم القرعة, والريح , والحوت, واليقطينة, والدّودة, في قضية يونان , ألا يمكنه أن يستخدم معك : الهاتف المشغول, السيّارة المعطّلة في الطريق, إعتراض الآخرين , الفيروس الذي يصيب حاسوبك, والهَمْس الرّقيق ...ليقول لك أشياء وأشياء ؟


----------



## fauzi (15 أبريل 2012)

603 - تحدثنا عن محبة الله لنا وعن محبتنا لله . كل الناس تهتم بذلك ، اما حبا ً في الله أو خوفا ً منه أو ارضاء ً له ، كذلك الرجل الناموسي الذي جاء الى المسيح وسأله : " يَا مُعَلِّمُ ، أَيَّةُ وَصِيَّةٍ هِيَ الْعُظْمَى فِي النَّامُوسِ ؟  فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «تُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ." ( متى 22 : 36 ، 37 ) وأكد المسيح أهمية ذلك فقال : " هذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى وَالْعُظْمَى." أهم وصية ، أول وصية وأعظم وصية . الله في حياتنا ، الأهم ، الأول ، الأعظم . ومحبة الله أهم وأول واعظم الوصايا . وتأمر الوصية بحب الله من كل القلب ومن كل النفس ومن كل الفكر . من القلب كله والنفس كلها والفكر كله . لأنه هو الله الواحد الذي نعبده بلا شريك ٍ له . هذا لا يعني أن نحبه هو ونكره الآخرين . المحبوب من البشر لا يقبل ان يشاركه احد قلب حبيبه . الله يريدك ان تحبه من كل القلب لكن يريدك ان تحب قريبك أيضا ً . في نفس اجابته للرجل الناموسي عن الوصية العظمى اضاف : " وَالثَّانِيَةُ مِثْلُهَا: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ." الوصية الثانية التي لها نفس مكانتها وأهميتها . 
" بِهَاتَيْنِ الْوَصِيَّتَيْنِ يَتَعَلَّقُ النَّامُوسُ كُلُّهُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ " محبة الله ومحبة القريب هما كل العبادة ، تحب الله من كل القلب وتحب القريب  كالنفس . لا يمكن ان تحب الله وتكره القريب ، القريب هو الأخ في الانسانية ، الأخ في البشرية ، والله أحب الانسان وأحب البشر حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لهم ، وبمحبة الله اصبح الانسان ابنا ً لله ، فكيف نحب الله ونكره ابنه ؟  لا يرضى الله ان نحبه ونكره ابنائه ، لا يقبل محبة ً ناقصة . المحبة الكاملة هي محبة الله ومحبة ابنه ( القريب ) واوصى المسيح العالم وصية جديدة  ، قال : " هذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتِي أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ." ( يوحنا 15 : 12 ) لا كالنفس فقط بل كما احبنا المسيح ، حتى الصليب ، حتى الجلجثة ، حتى الموت . وانت تستقبل اليوم فكر في هذه المحبة ، محبة الله من كل القلب ومن كل النفس ، ومن كل الفكر ، ومحبة القريب كالنفس .


----------



## fauzi (18 أبريل 2012)

604 - ستواجه اليوم اختيارات كثيرة ، في كل ساعة ، في كل لحظة ، طول اليوم يُطلب أن تختار . كل انسان يعيش صراع الاختيار ، واهمية اي انسان ومكانته في قدرته على الاختيار . الاختيارات الناجحة تؤدي الى النجاح ، الى انسان ناجح ، والاختيارات الفاشلة تؤدي الى الفشل ، الى انسان فاشل . ولسنا نتمتع دائما ً بحرية الاختيار ، حولنا دخلاء يفرضون علينا مشيئتهم ، التقاليد ، العُرف ، اختيارات وحريات الغير تحد من حريتنا وتدفعنا مع تياراتها ، فإن لم نقاوم اختلت اختياراتنا وبعدت عن الصواب . البعض يختار لنفسه الغنى ، الحصول على المال بكل الوسائل ، يتصورون السعادة في المال فيحبون المال ويندفعون نحوه " مَحَبَّةَ الْمَالِ أَصْلٌ لِكُلِّ الشُّرُورِ" ( 1 تيموثاوس 6 : 10 )  ويوصي الكتاب المقدس : " لِتَكُنْ سِيرَتُكُمْ خَالِيَةً مِنْ مَحَبَّةِ الْمَالِ ." ( عبرانيين 13 : 5 ) وانت تسعى اليوم هل سيكون اختيارك المال ؟ الحصول على المال ؟ المال ليس شرا ً في ذاته ، محبة المال هي مكرهة الله ،  الاختيار الأول خطأ ، المال سيد قاتل والخضوع له عبودية قاتلة . جعله اولوية الحياة يقود الى الطمع والخديعة والكذب والحقد والظلم والقتل . يقول بولس الرسول انه يقود الى السقوط في التجارب والشهوات الغبية المضرة والعطب والهلاك " وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَكُونُوا أَغْنِيَاءَ، فَيَسْقُطُونَ فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ وَفَخٍّ وَشَهَوَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ غَبِيَّةٍ وَمُضِرَّةٍ، تُغَرِّقُ النَّاسَ فِي الْعَطَبِ وَالْهَلاَكِ." ويوصي قائلا ً : " التَّقْوَى مَعَ الْقَنَاعَةِ فَهِيَ تِجَارَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ." ( 1 تيموثاوس 6 : 6 ) يرى العالم في المال دواما ً وامانا ً للمستقبل فيسعون اليه بكل الوسائل وكل السبل . لكن الكتاب المقدس يقول : " كُونُوا مُكْتَفِينَ بِمَا عِنْدَكُمْ ، لأَنَّهُ قَالَ:  لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ " الله وحده الضمان والأمان والمستقبل ، الله موجود دائما ًُ ويقول " اسْأَلْ مَاذَا أُعْطِيكَ " الله غني ٌّ دائما ً في غناه غنانا ، فيه كفايتنا . الطمأنينة والضمان والامان لا تنبع من الاشياء التي نمتلكها بل تنبع من الله الذي يمتلكنا ، فلا تجري اليوم في اختياراتك نحو المال بل نحوه هو ، الله . يقول : " اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ وَبِرَّهُ، وَهذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ." ( متى 6 : 33 ) .


----------



## fauzi (20 أبريل 2012)

605 - هل تسير في طريقك اليوم فرحا ً ؟ قد لا يكون حولك ما يدعو الى الفرح ، قد يكون الجو مظلما ً والسماء معتمة والطريق مليء بالعقبات والحفر . قد يكون قلبك قلقا ً وعقلك مشغولا ً وجسدك سقيما ً متألما ً ، وهذا يطرد الفرح ويجلب الحزن ، لكن بولس الرسول يقول : " افرحوا في الرب كل حين واقول ايضا افرحوا." ( فيلبي 4 : 4 )  يقول ذلك وهو في اعماق السجن وارجله في المقطرة . وفي منتصف الليل كان بولس وسيلا يصليان ويسبحان الله ، يسبحانه بفرح ، فرح وسط السجن المظلم وفي منتصف الليل . ويريد منا بولس الرسول ان نفرح كل حين . الفرح الذي يدعونا اليه ليس بهجة او سعادة أو هناء . البهجة والسعادة والهناء وقتية موقوتة بما يحدثها ويسببها ، تنتهي بانتهاء مسبباتها ، أما الفرح فلا ينتج من شيء . الفرح ينبع من الداخل ، من شخص ، من الرب ، " افرحوا في الرب " وفرح الرب لا يعتمد الا على الرب ، والرب ثابت باق ٍ لا يتغير ، لا ينقص ، لا ينتهي  ، فالفرح في الرب لا ينقص ولا ينتهي . ينبوع الفرح ينبع من الرب ، ونبع الرب لا ينضب . ولينبع الفرح من قلبك لا بد ان يكون الرب ، النبع ذاته في قلبك . حين يمتلئ القلب بالرب ، يمتلئ القلب بفرح الرب ويفيض على حياتك وعلى الحياة  حولك ، فتسير طريقك ، كل طريقك فرحا ً ، فرحا ً برغم الغيوم ، برغم الظلام . فرحا ً برغم العقبات ، برغم الحفر ، فرحا ً برغم المرض والانشغال والمتاعب . في المسيح يثبت فرحنا به ويكتمل فرحنا به . يعدنا المسيح باننا حين نراه يبقى فرحنا الى الابد . قال : " ولكني سأراكم ايضا فتفرح قلوبكم ولا ينزع احد فرحكم منكم. " ( يوحنا 16 : 22 ) وفي انتظار رؤيته نؤمن به ونفرح . يقول بطرس الرسول : " وان كنتم لا ترونه الآن لكن تؤمنون به فتبتهجون بفرح لا ينطق به ومجيد " ( 1 بطرس 1 : 8 ) .
" افرحوا في الرب كل حين واقول ايضا افرحوا " .


----------



## fauzi (21 أبريل 2012)

606 - اليوم ستلتقي بأناس كثيرين ، بعضهم حسب موعد معهم  ينتظرون مجيئك أو تنتظر مجيئهم ، وبعضهم بدون موعد مسبق لكن لقائك بهم بدون ترتيب سابق . كل يوم نلتقي بالكثيرين  من الزملاء والاصدقاء والعملاء . البعض نشتاق للقائهم والبعض لا نسعد بلقائهم . ونحن في طريق حياتنا نعبر الحياة ، لا نستقر ونبقى فيها مهما طالت سنوات حياتنا فلا بد لها من نهاية ، نهاية للحياة . وكل انسان على موعد محدد ومسبق معروف لله لنهاية الحياة . لا نعرف الموعد لكن نتوقعه وننتظره . وفي نهاية الحياة نلتقي مع الله لقاء ً محتّما ً لا شك فيه . سيأتي يوم الأخير لا يوم بعده ، آخر يوم ثم يكون اللقاء . والسؤال هل تشتاق وتنتظر ذلك اللقاء ؟ أم تخشاه وتخافه ؟ إن كان ذلك اللقاء لك لقاء المحبة ، لقاء ابن بأب  تشتاق اليه ، أما إن كان ذلك اللقاء لك ، لقاء حساب ، لقاء دينونة ، تخشاه وتخافه . إن كنت قد التقيت بالله هنا في العالم واحببته وتبعته ، يكون اللقاء هناك بعد نهاية الحياة لقاء ً  تنتظره  وتعرفه ، ليس غريبا ً عليك . أما إن كنت لم  تلتقي بالله هنا  بل عشت بعيدا ً منفصلا ً رافضا ً اياه ، سيأتي اللقاء هناك ، لقاء ٌ لا مهرب منه ، لقاء ٌ لا تعرف كيف ستواجهه . هنا فرصة لقاء والتقاء مع المسيح ، لقاء محبة ورحمة ومغفرة . هنا النداء : " اِلْتَفِتُوا إِلَيَّ وَاخْلُصُوا يَا جَمِيعَ أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ ، لأَنِّي أَنَا اللهُ وَلَيْسَ آخَرَ." ( اشعياء 45 : 22 ) أما هناك ، هناك الحساب ، أعط ِ حساب وكالتك . هناك تحديد المصير الأبدي ، حياة ٌ أبدية أو عذاب أبدي . هناك موعدان هامان للقاء مع الله ، إما هنا نلتقي بمحبة الله ونعمة الله ورحمة الله ، وإما هناك نلتقي بعدالة الله وحساب الله وحكم الله . أسرع بلقائه اليوم . تُب واقبله ربا ً وسيدا ً ومخلّصا ً . يقول المسيح : " تُوبُوا لأَنَّهُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ " ( متى 4 : 17 ) لا تنتظر لقائه هناك فستواجهه الها ً قاضيا ً ديانا ً .


----------



## fauzi (22 أبريل 2012)

607 - هل تسير وحدك في الطريق أم في صحبة صديق أو أصدقاء ؟ صحبة الأصدقاء جميلة خصوصا ً إن كانوا أوفياء . قال القدماء  إن المستحيلات ثلاثة : الغول والعنقاء والخل الوفي . صدقوا عن الغول والعنقاء ، لا يوجدا الا في خيال الرواة . والخل الوفي نادر ٌ لكنه موجود . يقول سليمان الحكيم : " اَلْمُكْثِرُ الأَصْحَابِ يُخْرِبُ نَفْسَهُ ، وَلكِنْ يُوجَدْ مُحِبٌّ أَلْزَقُ مِنَ الأَخِ ." ( أمثال 18 : 24 ) هناك أصدقاء أوفياء وخلان أوفياء أقرب من الأهل . وصحبة الاصدقاء رائعة تُشبع النفس . المسيح صديق ٌ صدوق ، لا يفارق اصدقائه ولا يتركهم . يوجد دائما ً حين يحتاجون اليه . قال : " هَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ . " ( متى 28 : 20 ) لا يُهمل ولا يترك ، يحب حتى النهاية ، يسير الطريق كله معنا ، مهما وعُر الطريق أو ضاق هو معنا . يقول داود النبي : " إِذَا سِرْتُ فِي وَادِي ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ لاَ أَخَافُ شَرًّا ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ مَعِي." ( مزمور 23 : 4 ) ويصحبنا حتى الأبدية ، أصدقائه سينظرون وجهه واسمه على جباههم ، وهو يدعوك دائما ً لصحبته وصداقته . يقول المسيح : " إِنْ أَحَبَّنِي أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظْ كَلاَمِي ، وَيُحِبُّهُ أَبِي ، وَإِلَيْهِ نَأْتِي ، وَعِنْدَهُ نَصْنَعُ مَنْزِلاً." ( يوحنا 14 : 23 ) إن أردت صداقة المسيح ادعوه للدخول الى قلبك وحياتك فهو يقف على بابك ، إن سمعته وفتحت الباب يدخل اليك ويتعشى معك وأنت معه . هذه صداقة قوية ، صداقة خبز ٍ وملح ٍ كما نقول ، مشاركة ٌ وعشاء معا ً . لا تسر طريقك وحدك ، دعه يسير معك ، صديق ٌ لا يتركك . مهما ضاق الطريق يسير بجوارك ، مهما امتلأ بالاشواك يطأها أمامك ، في الليل والنهار ، في الصباح والمساء  . لا يهملك ، لا يتركك . مُد يدك له ، أمسك بيده وهو يقودك . ضع كفك في قبضته فيحميك ويحفظك وسر الطريق هنا والأبدية هناك في صحبة صديقك الوفي فيسهل الطريق ويحلو ويقصر ويصبح مغامرة ً رائعة . ابدأ بطلبه من كل قلبك فهو لا يرفض طلب من يطلبه .


----------



## fauzi (23 أبريل 2012)

608 - هل تشعر بسعادة وانت ذاهب الى عملك وزملائك ؟ أم تشعر بتخوف وقلق ؟ لعل عملك شاق ٌ أو بينك وبين أحد خصومة ؟ نعم هذا يدعو الى القلق والتخوف ، والخوف والقلق يعكر صفو القلب ويطرد السعادة . الخصام في القلب مرارة تكدر اليوم . بادر بالمصالحة واقتل الخصام ، حتى لو كان هو سبب الخصام . الخصام يتم بين طرفين ، الشجار يحدث بين فريقين . ولينتهي الخصام يبادر طرف  بحله  ، ويوصينا المسيح  أن نغفر ونصفح ونصلي لمن يسيء الينا . قال : " أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ . بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ . أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ " ( متى 5 : 44 ) . المساء اليه هو الذي يبادر بالمصالحة ، هكذا يوصينا الرب . جاء الرسول بطرس الى المسيح يوما ً وسأله  وقال : " يَا رَبُّ ، كَمْ مَرَّةً يُخْطِئُ إِلَيَّ أَخِي وَأَنَا أَغْفِرُ لَهُ ؟ هَلْ إِلَى سَبْعِ مَرَّاتٍ ؟ قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ : «لاَ أَقُولُ لَكَ إِلَى سَبْعِ مَرَّاتٍ ، بَلْ إِلَى سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ . " أي الى ما لا نهاية ، لا نحصي ولا نعد مرات الصفح ، بل نصفح دائما ً . الله نفسه حين أخطأ اليه آدم وعصى أمره ُ وكسر وصيته ، بادر الله نفسه بالمصالحة فارسل ابنه يسوع المسيح كفارة عن خطايا آدم وذريته من بعده . يقول بولس الرسول : " إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ مُصَالِحًا الْعَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ، غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ ، وَوَاضِعًا فِينَا كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ. " ( 2 كورنثوس 5 : 19 ) .
وانت هل اخطأ اليك أخوك خطية أعظم من خطيتك الى الله   ؟ فإن كان الله  صالحك ، ألا تصالح أخاك ؟ مهما كانت قسوة اسائته وعدد مرات خطأه ، اذهب وصالحه . الصلح سلاما ً وراحة ً لك قبل أن يحقق السلام  مع اخيك . الحقد والكراهية والخصام تُدمي القلب وتحزن النفس وتجعل حياتك تعسة وطريقك وعرا ً وقلبك منكسرا ً . اذهب الى عملك وابحث عن زميلك واصنع معه سلاما ً . صالحه ، اغفر له . سامحه ، اصفح عنه وصافحه ، لأن الله يغفر لنا ذنوبنا  اذا غفرنا نحن للمذنبين الينا ، فيكون يومك بلا خصام ولا  قلق .


----------



## fauzi (25 أبريل 2012)

609 - هل ترى عظمة الله حولك ؟ الله عظيم وعظمته تُرى في كل ما حولنا . عظيم في الشمس التي تتربع وسط السماء فوقك ، عظيم ٌ في حركة الأفلاك ودورانها المستمر في كبد السماء ، عظيم ٌ في تراكم الغيوم وهطول الأمطار وهبوب الرياح ، عظيم ٌ في صوت الرعد ولمعان البرق وسقوط الجليد . كل ذلك من صنع يد الله ، صنع ذلك بعظمة قوته . وحين نرى الزهور تتفتح والثمار تملأ الأغصان ونسمع تغريد الطيور وهديل الحمام وغناء الكروان ، وخرير الماء في الجداول عبر الصخور وانهماره في الشلال ، نرى جمال وروعة  خليقة الله ، صنعها بعظمة نعمته ، ونفكر كيف احب الله العظيم العالم الخاطئ الأثيم وبذل ابنه الوحيد الحبيب وقدمه على الصليب فداء ً ورجاء لكل من يؤمن به ويقبله فيمحو خطاياه ويهبه الحياة الأبدية . نرى الله يحقق عدالته ورحمته ونرى عظمته في محبته . أترى عظمة الله في ذلك كله ؟ ارفع قلبك في خشوع ٍ أمام عظمة الله ، وقدم شكرا ً خاصا ً لأن الله موجود معك اليوم . الله العظيم يحبك ويهتم بك . الله العظيم يقود خطواتك هذا الصباح . ارفع صوتك بالتهليل والتسبيح له . صلي ورنّم هذا الصباح وقل له : 
يا رب ما أعظمك ، يا رب ما أعظمك 
نفسي تغني يا مخلصي ، ما أعظمك ، ما أعظمك 
يا سيدي لما أرى نجومك وكل ما يدور في الأفلاك ،
 أسمع صوت الرعد في غيومك وكلها قد صنعت يداك ،
 نفسي تغني يا مخلصي ، ما أعظمك ، ما أعظمك 
نفسي تغني يا مخلصي ، ما أعظمك ، ما أعظمك .


----------



## fauzi (27 أبريل 2012)

610 - هل أنت مؤمن ؟ قد تتعجل بالرد وتقول : طبعا ً أنا مؤمن ٌ بالله الواحد ، وقد تبادر بتعداد  مجالات ايمانك بالكتب السماوية والانبياء والرسل . هذا عظيم ورائع ولازم لكل عبيد الله . هذا معرفة بالله واعتراف به وهو حسن . الايمان كما يقول الكتاب المقدس :
" هُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى " الثقة والتصديق لما نتمناه ونرجوه 
" وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى." التأكيد واليقين باشياء خافية لم تحدث بعد . 
حين ترفع صلاة وطلبة لله بالايمان ، أنت لا تؤمن فقط انه : انشاء الله سوف يجيب طلبتك ، بل تؤمن انه قادر ٌ على كل شيء وانه قد استجاب طلبتك قبل ان تصلك طلبتك ، قبل ان يتحقق ما رجوته منه . هذا هو الايمان الذي يعلّي الله ويمجّده ، ويضع الله في مكانته اللائقة بجلاله . الله قادر وهو يريد وقد تمم وحقق رجائك . كل ما علينا بعد ان نطلب شيئا ً من الله أن ننتظر ونراقب بثقة ٍ استجابة الطلبة . يقول داود النبي : " سَلِّمْ لِلرَّبِّ طَرِيقَكَ وَاتَّكِلْ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ يُجْرِي " مزمور 37 : 5 ) ماذا ترى من طريقك الآن وانت تعبره ؟ ما تحت قدميك أو اقصى ما يمكن ان يصل اليه نظرك ، لكنك لا ترى الخفي البعيد عنك ، لا ترى نهايته . الله يرى ويعرف ويعين ويقود ويحفظ ويُجري ، سلمه الطريق كله وهو الذي يحقق وينفذ ويصل بك بسلام ِ الى آخره . الايمان الحقيقي هو ان تشكر الله على الاستجابة قبل ان تتلقى الاجابة فعلا ً . هذا هو الايمان الايجابي الذي يثق في الله وفي قدرته وفي استجابته . جائه الرجل الذي كانت يده يابسة ، جافة ، ميتة ، لا تتحرك . قال له يسوع : " مُدَّ يَدَكَ " لم يتردد ، لم يشك ، لم يقل كيف أمد يدا ً يابسة ً مشلولة " فَمَدَّهَا. فَعَادَتْ صَحِيحَةً كَالأُخْرَى." هذا هو الايمان . سر طريقك بايمان ، سلمه طريقك وهو يُجري .


----------



## fauzi (28 أبريل 2012)

611 - حين خلف يشوع النبي موسى نبي الله في قيادة الشعب ، وفي طريقهم عبروا  نهر الاردن الى الارض التي وعدهم الله بها . وقال الله ليشوع عبده : " كُلَّ مَوْضِعٍ تَدُوسُهُ بُطُونُ أَقْدَامِكُمْ لَكُمْ أَعْطَيْتُهُ " ( يشوع 1 : 3 ) وانت تدوس الطريق هذا الصباح تذكّر هذا الوعد ، كل موضع ِ تدوسه بطن قدمك لك ، لا بالمعنى الحرفي ، لا تتملكه ويصبح لك حرفيا ً ، بل يعطيه الله لك ، الطريق هو لك ، اليوم كله لك . من الله ، هو ملك الله الهك ويعطيه لك . فسر على بركة الله ، في رعاية الله ، هكذا يعدك الله . الله يهبك بركات ٍ كثيرة ، بركات لك الحق فيها ، كل الحق . بحكم وعد الله لك ، وبحق انتمائك لله ، انت عبد الله ، ابن الله . إن كنت مؤمنا ً بالله فانت ابن الله " وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ ، أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ." ( يوحنا 1 : 12 ) وما دمت ابنا ً لله فانت وارث لبركاته ولك كل الحق فيها . والله يدعونا لأن نطلب منه ما نشاء وهو يعطينا . قال المسيح : " اُطْلُبُوا تَأْخُذُوا ، لِيَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً." ( يوحنا 16 : 24 ) حين نطلب نطلب ما هو لنا فعلا ً بحكم علاقتنا بالله . انت ابن الله بالايمان به وبقبول المسيح ربا ً لك ، وحين تطلب لا تستجدي ، بل تطلب وتنال حقك . لنا بركات هنا في العالم ، غنى وكفاية وصحة وعافية وكل البركات الجسدية . ولنا بركات روحية ، خلاص ٌ وتبرير وحرية وقداسة  والروح القدس . كل هذه البركات محفوظة لنا عنده حسب وعده لنا . كل موضع ٍ تدوسه بطون اقدامنا لنا يعطيه . قال المسيح : " مَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ " ( يوحنا 14 : 13 ) ويقول المسيح : " إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِيَّ وَثَبَتَ كَلاَمِي فِيكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ مَا تُرِيدُونَ فَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ." ( يوحنا 15 : 7 ) هل انت ثابت ٌ في المسيح ؟ هل تؤمن بكلامه وتصدقه ؟ اذا ً فلك كل ما تطلبه . هنا في العالم بركات جسدية وبركات روحية ، وهناك في السماء حياة ٌ أبدية . اطلب ما لك ، إنعم بما لك .


----------



## fauzi (29 أبريل 2012)

612 - هل تشعر احيانا ً ان يد الله عليك ثقيلة ؟ هل تراه يسمح بألم ٍ يلم بك ؟ هل تسقط صريع مرض مثلا ً ؟ أو تواجه مشكلة ً أوتجربة ً أو فشلا ً أو احباطا ً ؟ طبعا ً كلنا عرضة لذلك . قد تتسائل لماذا ؟ لماذا وأنا أخاف الله وأعيش حياة  بر ٍ وصلاح ؟ لا تؤذي احدا ً ولا تحقد على احد ولا تجلب الألم لأحد ؟ كيف يتركك الله للشيطان يعبث بك ؟ التجارب ليست من الشيطان ، والله لا يتركنا لقمة ً سائغة له . الله يسمح بالتجارب لنثمر أكثر وننتج أكثر . قال المسيح كل غصن في يأتي بثمر أنقيه ليأتي بثمر أكثر . الغصن الذي لا يُثمر يُقطع ويُنزع . الغصن الذي يُثمر وبه شوائب وزوائد تقلل ثمره ينقيه ليأتي بثمر اكثر . التجارب لزيادة الثمر ، لنزع الفروع والاوراق المعطلة للثمر . لو لم ينقي الغصن يمتلأ باوراق جافة وفروع ٍ عاطلة . تتراكم وتتزايد وتكون حملا ً على الغصن وعبئأ على الشجرة . ويتقدم صاحب الشجرة بمقصه وسكينه ، يقطع ويشذب ويقلّم وينقّي لتزداد الحياة والحيوية في الغصن فيزهو وينتج ويثمر أكثر ، فالتجارب ليست شرا ً بل عناية وحماية من الله . يقول يعقوب الرسول : " اِحْسِبُوهُ كُلَّ فَرَحٍ يَا إِخْوَتِي حِينَمَا تَقَعُونَ فِي تَجَارِبَ مُتَنَوِّعَةٍ ،عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ امْتِحَانَ إِيمَانِكُمْ يُنْشِئُ صَبْرًا.وَأَمَّا الصَّبْرُ فَلْيَكُنْ لَهُ عَمَلٌ تَامٌّ ، لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا تَامِّينَ وَكَامِلِينَ غَيْرَ نَاقِصِينَ فِي شَيْءٍ." ( يعقوب 1 : 2 - 4 ) يد الله الثقيلة ليست لنزعك بل لتنقيتك . الألم الذي تمر به ليس عقابا ً بل تدريب . المرض الذي يصيب جسدك لمجد الله ونفعك . قد لا تفهم الآن " وَلكِنَّكَ سَتَفْهَمُ فِيمَا بَعْدُ " حين ترى حياتك تورق وتُزهر وتُثمر . واعلم ان " كُلُّ عَطِيَّةٍ صَالِحَةٍ وَكُلُّ مَوْهِبَةٍ تَامَّةٍ هِيَ مِنْ فَوْقُ ، نَازِلَةٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي الأَنْوَارِ" ( يعقوب 1 : 17 ) فكل ما يأتي به ويسمح به الله لك هو لخيرك ولصالحك .


----------



## fauzi (30 أبريل 2012)

613 - هل شعرت يوما ً بالتعب ؟ دائما ً نشعر بالتعب . تعب ٌ قاس ٍ رهيب ، ثقيل ، يهد الجسد ويضعف الروح ويؤلم النفس . أحيانا ً نشعر بذلك ، كثيرا ً ما نشعر بذلك . لا بد أن مر ّ بك تعب ٌ مثل هذا . نعم ، ونتلفت حولنا نبحث عن من يمد اليد لنا ليحمل التعب عنا ، ونرفع وجوهنا الى الله ندعوه أن يرفع الحمل ويمنح لنا القوة . ولا يرفع الحمل ، ولا نحصل على القوة ، ونرتمي في بالوعة الضعف . ويدعونا الله ويلفت نظرنا الى نعمته . واجه بولس الرسول موقفا ً صعبا ً ، اعطاه الله شوكة ً في الجسد . مرضا ً أو عجزا ً أو ألما ً أو تعبا ً قاسيا ً رهيبا ً لا يحتمل . وتضرع الى الرب ثلاث مرات أن يرفع عنه الألم والتعب . فقال له الله : " تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي ، لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي الضَّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ " ( 2 كورنثوس 12 : 9 ) لم يهبه الله شفاء ً لكنه أعطاه ما هو أعظم من الشفاء . أعطاه نعمة ً أقوى من كل ضعف . أختفى ألم التعب وخف ثقل المرض . الله يحوّط حولك بنعمته ، نعمته ُ تُحيط بك . من كل اتجاه تحاصرنا نعمة الله ، نحن في وسط نعمته . لكنك في تعبك لا تحس بها ، لا تراها ، لا تشعر بها ، فلا تغترف منها ، لا تحصل عليها ، لا تستفيد بها  ، شأنك شأن سمكة عطشى تعوم في مياه النهر ، يبقى العطش يحرق جوفها والماء يحيط بها من كل جانب . لو فتحت فاها لارتوت ونالت كل ما تحتاج اليه من ماء ٍ طول العمر . وبينما هي تسبح في النهر عطشى ، يقول لها النهر : اشربي ، اشربي مياهي تكفيكِ .
 حين تطلب من الله أن يرفع عنك تعبا ً يضنيك ، ولا يستجيب لك ، ويبدو انه لا يقدر على رفع كربك ،  انصت له ، افتح أذنيك لصوته وهو يقول : " تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي " حين تتصوره  أغلق سمعه عنك ، اسمعه يقول : يا ابني " تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي " نعمة ٌ أعظم من الاستجابة ، نعمة ٌ أبقى من رفع المعاناة .


----------



## fauzi (1 مايو 2012)

614 - هل تحب الاعماق ام تفضّل السطح ؟ هل تحب الخوض الى الداخل ام تكتفي بالشاطئ ؟ من يبقى على الشاطئ يفقد بهجة السباحة في  العمق . ومن يصطاد على الشاطئ يجد سمكا ً صغيرا ً ، فالسمك الكبير في الاعماق . لا تجد كل حاجتك على الشاطئ . إن أردت أن تتمتع ببركات معرفة الله عليك أن تخوض في أعماق كلمته . اقرأ كلمته بتعمّق وتفهّم ، وثابر على ذلك تُدرك فكر الله وقصد الله لك . إن أردت أن تحصل على معونة الله ومساعدته في حياتك اليومية ، ارفع طلبات ٍ كبيرة واسأل منه كل احتياجاتك . عمّق طلبك ورفعّه الى فوق . إن أردت حكمة من الله وقدرة ً على مواجهة أعباء الحياة وهجماتها ، مُد يدك نحو مصادر الله القوية واملأ حقيبتك بسهامه وسلاحه الكامل . الله يريدك أن تبعد الى العمق . لا تكتفي بالوقوف على الشاطئ  كالاطفال . في الاعماق شهوة قلوبنا ، في الاعماق تقوية لنفوسنا ، في الاعماق شبع ٌ لعقولنا ، في الاعماق بهجة لارواحنا . قضى التلاميذ الليل كله في البحيرة يصطادون ولم يمسكوا شيئا ً فخرجوا بائسين يغسلون الشباك . ورآهم المسيح ، رأى عجزهم ، رأى فشلهم ، رأى احباطهم ، فدخل سفينة بطرس وقال له : " ابْعُدْ إِلَى الْعُمْقِ وَأَلْقُوا شِبَاكَكُمْ لِلصَّيْدِ " ( لوقا 5 : 4 ) اعترض بطرس بأنهم قد تعبوا الليل كله ولم يأخذوا شيئا ً لأنهم كانوا يتصيدون على الشاطئ الضحل ، لكنهم دخلوا الى الاعماق  وعلى كلمته القوا الشبك فامسكوا سمكا ً كثيرا ً جدا ً حتى صارت شبكتهم تتمزق . وانت تقف على الشاطئ متعبا ً ، يأتيك المسيح ويدعوك الى الاعماق في علاقة ٍ وشركة معه ، في فهم محبته واهتمامه بك ، في الحصول على نعمته وبركاته ، في الامتلاء بالروح القدس . فتحيا حياة ً غنية ً مليئة باعمق الاختبارات وتحقق كل آمالك وانتظاراتك ، فهو اله الأعماق .


----------



## parthinajesus (1 مايو 2012)

حكم منتهي الحكمه


----------



## fauzi (2 مايو 2012)

parthinajesus قال:


> حكم منتهي الحكمه



شكرا parthinajesus .. الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (2 مايو 2012)

615 - حين اعلن الملاك لمريم عن ولادتها للمسيح ، قال : "  هَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْنًا وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ . هذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيمًا ، وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى " ( لوقا 1 : 31 ، 32 ) . واعلن ليوسف خطيبها انها ستلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه يسوع لأنه يخلّص شعبه من خطاياهم . وكما اننا نطلق الاسماء على مسمياتها لنعبّر عنها ، هكذا أُطلق اسم يسوع على المخلّص ، واسم يسوع اسم ٌ فوق كل اسم . يقول بولس الرسول ان الله اعطى المسيح " اسْمًا فَوْقَ كُلِّ اسْمٍ " ( فيلبي 2 : 9 ) . باسم يسوع خرجت الشياطين هاربة ، باسم يسوع صُنعت قوات ومعجزات . هذا الاسم ، اسم يسوع المسيح هو الطريق الى الخلاص " وَلَيْسَ بِأَحَدٍ غَيْرِهِ الْخَلاَصُ . لأَنْ لَيْسَ اسْمٌ آخَرُ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ ، قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ ، بِهِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَخْلُصَ ." ( اعمال الرسل 4 : 12 ) . هو الطريق الوحيد لعبور الهوة بين الانسان الخاطئ والله القدوس . يعبر عليه كل من يرغب في الحصول على غفران خطاياه والتبرير من الاثم . لهذا اصبح اسم يسوع المسيح هو الطريق الى الحصول على الخلاص . اسم المسيح هو كلمة السرالتي تفتح ابواب السماء والحياة الابدية " لأَنَّكَ إِنِ اعْتَرَفْتَ بِفَمِكَ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ ، وَآمَنْتَ بِقَلْبِكَ أَنَّ اللهَ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ ، خَلَصْتَ." ( رومية 10 : 9 ) . المسيح عاش بلا خطية حياة ً طاهرة كاملة ، لم يقترف شرا ً ولم يصنع إثما ً ، لذلك كان هو الكفارة الوحيد الذي حمل خطية البشر ومات عنها على الصليب . هو وحده الطريق ، ولا أحد يأتي الى الله الا به . إن أردت خلاصا ً من ذنوبك ونجاة ً لنفسك ، تعال الى الله باسم يسوع ، يقبل توبتك ويغفر ذنبك . وانت في طريقك ارفع قلبك اليه وتعال اليه نادما ً على خطاياك ،  تائبا ً عنها . اطلب الصفح باسم يسوع المسيح ، تخلص وتتبرر  وتتحرر .  بلا تردد ، لا تؤجل ، تعال اليه الآن ، فاسمه يغير حياتك ويضمن خلاصك .


----------



## fauzi (4 مايو 2012)

616 - هل تشعر احيانا ً ان الله بعيد ؟ هل تتصوره يجلس على عرشه المجيد في السماء ؟ هو فعلا ً يجلس على عرشه العظيم المجيد في السماء ، لكن السماء بعيدة عن الارض . أحيانا ً ونحن في ضيق او تعب او مأزق او احتياج نرفع رؤوسنا الى السماء ، ونرى السماء عالية ، بعيدة ً جدا ً ، تفصلنا عنها ملايين الاميال ، والله القادر في السماء في المجد والقوة ، ونحن عاجزون في الارض في الضيق والالم . ونصرخ كما صرخ داود النبي في المزمور العاشر : " يَا رَبُّ ، لِمَاذَا تَقِفُ بَعِيدًا ؟ " والوقوف عدم حركة ، والبعد هجر ٌ وترك ٌ وعدم مبالاة . هل تشعر بذلك احيانا ً ؟ نعم نشعر بذلك حين يلم بنا ضيق ٌ أو شدة أو مرض . نتصوره يتفرج علينا ، لا يتدخل ، بعيـــــد . قال احدهم :
 هاجمني هذا الاحساس وانا في غرفة العمليات أجري جراحة ، وقت قاس ٍ مكان ٌ موحش جدا ً . الاطباء حولي ملثمون ، وايديهم مختفية في القفازات . صامتون طبعا ً . الاطباء دائما ً صامتون أو هامسون ، همس ٌ اقسى من الصمت . تحركت أيديهم نحوي ، خفت ُ جدا ً ، شعرت ُ بالوحدة ، شعرت ُ بنفسي متروكة ، والله بعيــــــد ، ليس موجودا ً بالغرفة ، ووعيي يفارقني ، وأنا أغيب في اللاوعي بسبب العقاقير المنومة حتى لا اشعر بالالم ، لكنني اريد ان اشعر بالله قريب مني . طلبت ُ من الاطباء حولي أن يصلّوا معي ، يدعوا الله معي ليقترب مني . اندهشوا طبعا ً ، هذا ليس في برنامج عملهم ، لكنهم تجاوبوا معي ، وصليتُ بالحاح ٍ وأيمان ونمت تحت تأثير المخدر ، لم أرى شيئا ً ، لم أحس بشيء ٍ الا  به ، الله ، رأيته قريبا ً ، احسست به بجواري ، وقتها استرحت وبعدها تعافيت لأن الله ، الهي قريب ، ليس بعيدا ً . السماء بعيدة عن الأرض ، لكن الله قريب ٌ مني .


----------



## fauzi (5 مايو 2012)

617 - هل تتمنى ان تحصل على شيء ٍ عظيم ، كبير ؟ وتتسائل في نفسك ، هل يمكن ان يهبك الله ذلك الشيء ؟ الله غني ، خزائنه مملوءة بالبركات ، كل البركات . ويدعوك الله اليوم ، ويقول لك كما قال لسليمان النبي : " اسْأَلْ مَاذَا أُعْطِيكَ " وهو على استعداد تام ليعطيك ما تسأل . لا تقلل أو تخفّض طلبتك او تستصعب . "اطْلُبْ : مَاذَا أَفْعَلُ لَكَ  " ( 2 ملوك 2 : 9 ) وهو قادر ان يستجيب طلبتك مهما عظمت ومهما صعبت . ويشجعك ويقول : " اُطْلُبْ لِنَفْسِكَ آيَةً مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ. عَمِّقْ طَلَبَكَ أَوْ رَفِّعْهُ إِلَى فَوْق " ( اشعياء 7 : 11 ) الله عظيم ٌ ويستجيب الطلبات العظيمة . و " طَلِبَةُ الْبَارِّ تَقْتَدِرُ كَثِيرًا فِي فِعْلِهَا. " ( يعقوب 5 : 16 ) .
" كَانَ إِيلِيَّا إِنْسَانًا تَحْتَ الآلاَمِ مِثْلَنَا ، وَصَلَّى صَلاَةً أَنْ لاَ تُمْطِرَ" ( يعقوب 5 : 17 ) طلبة ٌ صعبة ، عمل ٌ خارق " فَلَمْ تُمْطِرْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَ سِنِينَ وَسِتَّةَ أَشْهُرٍ."  ثم صلّى أن تمطر ، طلبة ٌ صعبة أيضا ً ، عمل ٌ خارق " فَأَعْطَتِ السَّمَاءُ مَطَرًا، وَأَخْرَجَتِ الأَرْضُ ثَمَرَهَا." الهك قوته خارقة ، فاطلب طلبة ً تتفق  وعظمته . ويقول : " وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ " ( يوحنا 14 : 13 ) بكل التحدي ، مهما ، أي شيء ،  لا يصعب عليه شيء ، اطلب الصعب ، المستحيل  ، المستحيل لديه ممكن ، لا تقلل من شأنه واطلب ما تريد " وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالابْنِ." استجابة الله لطلبك تمجيد ٌ لله ، ونحن نمجّد الله بأن نطلب منه ما نشاء .


----------



## fauzi (6 مايو 2012)

618 - منذ وطأ الانسان الارض بقدمه وهو يتعب ويعرق . قال الله له : " بِالتَّعَبِ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ. " ( تكوين 3 : 17 ) وقال له أيضا ً : " بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزًا حَتَّى تَعُودَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُخِذْتَ مِنْهَا. لأَنَّكَ تُرَابٌ ، وَإِلَى تُرَابٍ تَعُودُ " البعض يستنكر ذلك ويشكو ويتذمر ، ويتباكى على مصيره وينعي  قدره ، ويتعجب لأصرار الناس على التعب ، ويرى ان الحياة لا تستحق عرقه . يقول الشاعر : ( تَعَبُ كُلّها الحَياةُ فَما أعْـجَبُ إلاّ مِنْ راغبٍ في ازْديادِ ..! )   وفي غمرة التعب نتمنى الراحة ، ونتصور الراحة واحة ، نصبو لأن نقضي الحياة فيها . الراحة نعمة ٌ بعض الوقت ، لكنها نقمة ٌ إن زادت وطالت . لتجديد النشاط  واستعادة الحيوية ، الراحة نعمة ٌ وبركة . للخمول والكسل وعدم العمل الراحة نقمة ٌ وتعاسة . يقول سليمان الحكيم : " إِلَى مَتَى تَنَامُ أَيُّهَا الْكَسْلاَنُ ؟ مَتَى تَنْهَضُ مِنْ نَوْمِكَ ؟ " ( امثال 6 : 9 ) ويحذر قائلا ً : " قَلِيلُ نَوْمٍ بَعْدُ قَلِيلُ نُعَاسٍ ، وَطَيُّ الْيَدَيْنِ قَلِيلاً لِلرُّقُودِ ، فَيَأْتِي فَقْرُكَ كَسَاعٍ وَعَوَزُكَ كَغَازٍ." الانسان الذي يعمل ويتعب مثل شجرة ٍ مثمرة ٍ شهية ٍ للنظر ، بهجة للعيون . والانسان الذي لا يعمل ولا يتعب مثل شجرة جرداء جافة تُبطل الارض وتستحق القطع . وكما أن الثمرة زينة للشجرة كذلك التعب والعرق كرامة ٌ وعز ٌ للانسان . التعب والعرق دليل حياة . الذي لا يتعب ولا يعرق عاجز ٌ عاطل ٌ لا حياة فيه . التعب والعرق اثبات ٌ للوجود ، تأكيد ٌ للحياة ، بركة ٌ من الله . العمل والانتاج طبيعة الوجود ، وهدف الحياة ، بركة لك ولمن حولك . وسط التعب ارفع عينيك وانظر الى الله واشكره لأجل التعب . التعب بركة . وسط العرق ، ارفع قلبك وسبّح الله واحمده لأجل العرق ، العرق بركة .


----------



## fauzi (7 مايو 2012)

619 - هل خططت ليومك أم تعتمد على الصدفة ؟ هل تحيا وتسلك وتتصرف بعد تفكير ٍ وتدبير ٍ وتخطيط ؟ البعض يترك نفسه للظروف وللصدف تقود مسيرته ، والبعض يرتب خطواته ويفكر فيما سيقوم به من اعمال . ولكل ٍ فلسفة ، هناك من لايدع الظروف تقوده ، هو الذي يقود الظروف ، وهناك من يترك نفسه للظروف ويتصرف تبعا ً لها لحظة بلحظة . الصدف والظروف لها دور في حياتنا ، لا شك في ذلك ، لكن الى اي مدى ، الى اي حد ؟ لو عشنا حياتنا رهنا ً للظروف ، تتحدد خطواتنا تبعا ً لظروف غير محكومة او معروفة ، ولو عشنا وحياتنا خاضعة لخطة ٍ وبرنامج محدد ودقيق ، تتقيد خطواتنا ببنود الخطة . وهذا يقودنا الى الحيرة ، أي الاسلوبين افضل ؟ بنفس المنطق نتحير في تعاملات الله معنا . هل يحدد خطواتنا ومصيرنا ويدفعنا في طريق ٍ يحدده ؟ أم يترك لنا الحبل على الغارب ، نحيا حسب مشيئتنا دون تدخل منه ؟  الله جل جلاله يحترم ارادتنا وحريتنا ، لكنه يوجهنا حسب معرفة ٍ وقصد ٍ ومشيئة ٍ صالحة ٍ لنا ، كالطفل لو تركنا له حريته مطلقة لتردى في مشاكل قاتلة ، ولو قيدناه نقتله . حريته محدودة بنضجه وفهمه وادراكه ووعيه . والله يسمح للصدف ان يكون لها دور في حياتنا ، لكنها صدف مقصودة ، له قصد ٌ فيها ، لا يتركها رعناء تتلاعب بنا . الصدف في يد الله الذي يعرف ويدبر صالحنا ، يحركها في نطاق ارادته ومشيئته وقصده لنا . ويقول بولس الرسول في رسالته الى افسس 2 : 10 : " لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ عَمَلُهُ ، مَخْلُوقِينَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ لأَعْمَال صَالِحَةٍ ، قَدْ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَأَعَدَّهَا لِكَيْ نَسْلُكَ فِيهَا. " لا عشوائية ولا تلقائية ولا غوغائية محددة بصدف غير محكومة بل حسب تدبير ٍ واعداد ٍ حكيم ٍ محكم .


----------



## fauzi (8 مايو 2012)

620 - في حياتنا اليومية نخرج من بيوتنا الى خارج ، وندخل من الخارج الى الداخل ، عبر الابواب . الابواب تفصل الخارج عن الداخل . الباب جزء ٌ هام في البيت ، أهم جزء ، بدون الباب لا يكون بيت ، يصبح البيت جزءا ً من الشارع ، من الخارج ، من المشاع . لذلك يهتم اصحاب البيوت بابوابها ، يصنعونها واسعة ً قوية ، جميلة . واسعة لندخل ونخرج منها ، قوية ً لتحمينا من الخارج ، جميلة ً لأنها واجهة البيت . هي المنفذ الوحيد ، الطريق الوحيد للدخول الى البيت والخروج  منه . كم بابا ً خرجت منه اليوم ؟ وكم بابا ً دخلت منه ؟ كثيرٌ  طبعا ً . قال المسيح : " أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ . إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى ." ( يوحنا 10 : 9 ) كان يشبّه نفسه بالراعي ويستخدم في تشبيهه ِ الخراف والحظيرة وباب الخراف . والراعي ينام على باب الحظيرة يحرس الخراف وعصاه ممتدة في فراغ الباب . الداخل الى الحظيرة لا بد ان يعبر الباب والعصا والراعي ، والخارج من الحظيرة كذلك . إن أراد عدو الدخول يجد الباب والعصا والراعي امامه فيبتعد . وإن اراد خروف ٌ أن يضل ويهرب يجد الباب والعصا والراعي أمامه فيتردد . وقال المسيح : " أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ ، وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ." ( يوحنا 10 : 11 ) إن هاجمها ذئب يقف له في الباب ويصارعه حتى الموت ليحمي الخراف والحظيرة . والراعي الصالح يعرف رعيته ، خاصته ، ورعيته تعرفه ، ويضع نفسه عنها ، هكذا المسيح يعرفنا ويحبنا ويبذل نفسه لأجلنا ، هو الباب وإن دخل به أحد يخلص . لا باب غيره ، لا طريق غيره " وَلَيْسَ بِأَحَدٍ غَيْرِهِ الْخَلاَصُ " ( اعمال الرسل 4 : 12 ) .  ندخل ونخرج منه بحرية  " فَإِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ الابْنُ فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَارًا." ( يوحنا 8 : 36 ) .


----------



## fauzi (9 مايو 2012)

621 - حينما نمر في تجارب وتحيط بنا الصعوبات ونعبر في ضيقات ، نسعى الى الله ، نلتفت اليه ، نطلب عونه وفرجه وخلاصه . نرفع قلوبنا وصلواتنا اليه . نشكو ضيقاتنا ونصرخ ألامنا اليه . كأنه لا يرى ولا يسمع ولا يحس بما نعانيه . يعلو صراخنا لنلفت نظره ، ونطلب تدخله بسرعة ، نستعجله ، نطلب النجاة بسرعة . ساعات التجربة ثقيلة قاسية ، نستحث الله ليختصرها وينهيها في اسرع وقت . حين كان التلاميذ بالسفينة وسط العاصفة والامواج تضرب جدران السفينة تكاد تحطمها ، شعروا بالخطر ، خافوا أن تغلبهم العاصفة ، وكان المسيح في المؤخرة على وسادة ٍ نائما ً ، لم توقظه الريح ولا الموج ولا صخب البحر الهائج ، فايقظوه هم وقالوا له : " يَا مُعَلِّمُ ، أَمَا يَهُمُّكَ أَنَّنَا نَهْلِكُ ؟ " ( مرقس 4 : 32 ) وسط خوف الموت لم يدركوا ماذا يقولون . طبعا ً يهمه سلامتهم . تصوروه نائما ً لا يبالي ، لكنه ليس نائما ً ، هو يبالي وكان لا بد أن يتدخل وينقذهم . وتدخل " فَقَامَ وَانْتَهَرَ الرِّيحَ ، وَقَالَ لِلْبَحْر ِ: اسْكُتْ ! اِبْكَمْ . فَسَكَنَتِ الرِّيحُ وَصَارَ هُدُوءٌ عَظِيمٌ . وَقَالَ لَهُمْ : مَا بَالُكُمْ خَائِفِينَ هكَذَ ا ؟ كَيْفَ لاَ إِيمَانَ لَكُمْ ؟ " ونحن نمر في عواصف الحياة ، ننشغل بالعواصف ، نحاول مواجهتها ، نقاومها لكننا فجأة نتذكر الله ، نتصوره نائما ً لا يبالي ولا يهتم . وحين نصرخ له يُسرع  لنجدتنا ويسكّن الريح ويُسكت العاصفة . نحن في خوفنا نعجّله ونستعجله ليتدخل سريعا ً . وهو يرى ذلك عدم ايمان به . نصرخ مع داود النبي ونقول : "  يَا رَبُّ ، إِلَى مَعُونَتِي أَسْرِعْ." ( مزمور 70 : 1 ) ويسرع الرب ، لا ينتظر حتى ينفذ صبرنا وتنهار مقاومتنا ويتحطم رجائنا . يقول داود النبي في المزمور 30 : 5  " عِنْدَ الْمَسَاءِ يَبِيتُ الْبُكَاءُ ، وَفِي الصَّبَاحِ تَرَنُّمٌ. " ساعات الالم لن تطول ، الزمن ملكه والوقت في يده ، وهو يُسرع الى معونتنا .


----------



## fauzi (11 مايو 2012)

622 - حين تُهاجم ويُعتدى عليك ، تغضب وتثور وترد الهجوم والاعتداء طبعا ً ، ويزداد غضبك وتتصاعد ثورتك اذا كان الهجوم ظالما ً والاعتداء مجحفا ً . وهذا طبيعي ، رد فعل ٍ غريزي في الانسان . والحيوان ؟  ألا يتقاتل الحيوان هكذا ؟ هذا صحيح ، لكن الانسان يتميز بالادراك والقدرة على السيطرة على غرائزه ِ . لذلك فالانسان مطالب بالتحكم في غضبه والتأني في انتقامه . وكلما زاد تحكمه ُ في غرائزه ِ ، كلما ابتعد عن الحيوانية واقترب الى الانسانية . التماسك وقت الغضب قوة ، رباطة الجأش قدرة وشجاعة . حين كان المسيح يحاكم امام رئيس الكهنة ، لطمه واحد من الخدام . خادم ٌ يلطم ابن الله ، ملك الملوك ورب الارباب . لم يثأر المسيح ، لم يغضب لكرامته ، لم ينتقم منه ، بالعكس ، كلمه بكل العقل والمنطق وقال : " إِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ تَكَلَّمْتُ رَدِيًّا فَاشْهَدْ عَلَى الرَّدِيِّ ، وَإِنْ حَسَنًا فَلِمَاذَا تَضْرِبُنِي ؟ " ( يوحنا 18 : 23 ) صبر ٌ نادر ، وطول أناة ٍ عجيبة . البعض يتصورها ضعفا ً . الضعف هو السقوط في الغضب والتردي في دائرة الانتقام . في كل وقت المحاكمة امام الكهنة وامام بيلاطس وهيرودس كان المسيح صامتا ً. صمت ٌ قوي ايجابي ، صمت اقوى من اي صخب او ضجة . يقول القديس بولس الرسول في رسالته لاهل رومية 12 : 19 " لاَ تَنْتَقِمُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ ، بَلْ أَعْطُوا مَكَانًا لِلْغَضَبِ ، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ : لِيَ النَّقْمَةُ أَنَا أُجَازِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. " الانتقام للشر الذي يحل بنا عمل الله  . الله لا يتغاضى ، لا يتهاون ، لا يتركنا فريسة للظلم . ولا يريدنا ان نقاوم الظلم بانفسنا ، بايدينا وحدنا . بالعكس هو يطالبنا بأن نُطعم عدونا اذا جاع ونسقيه اذا عطش . ويوصينا ويقول : " لاَ يَغْلِبَنَّكَ الشَّرُّ بَلِ اغْلِبِ الشَّرَّ بِالْخَيْرِ." ( رومية 12 : 21 ) وحين نفعل ذلك ، حين نقاوم الشر بالخير ونترك له مهمة الانتقام ، ينصفنا ، يرد لنا حقوقنا ، يحفظ لنا كرامتنا .


----------



## fauzi (13 مايو 2012)

623 - يقضي الانسان حياته يبحث عن العلم ويسعى الى المعرفة ، ومنذ بداية الخليقة وهو يتسابق للوصول الى ذلك ، وحتى اليوم لم يصل الا الى  قبضة كف منه بعد . وقف عالم فيلسوف على الشاطئ يوما ً يرقب طفلا ً يملأ كفيه من ماء المحيط ويجري يفرغها في حفرة وسط الرمال ، اقترب منه الفيلسوف وسأله : ماذا تفعل يا بني ؟ اجابه : احاول ان انقل مياه المحيط تلك الى حفرتي هذه . وضحك العالم منه وضحك من نفسه ايضا ً وهو يسعى لأن يُدرك ويفهم كنه الخليقة والخالق ، ويحتوي ذلك كله في عقله ، كل مياه المحيط في حفرة رمل  ! . مهما تقدم الانسان في العلم والمعرفة ، مهما طال عوده ووصل الى الاكتشافات العلمية الكبيرة ، فما يزال افقه وادراكه لا يتعدى حفرة رمل . الله وحده الذي يعلم كل العلم . قال المسيح : " لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّ يَعْلَمُ "  ( متى 6 : 32 ) أبانا السماوي يعلم كل شيء ، يعلم الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل ، الكل مكشوف ٌ أمامه .  يعلم كل ما يختص بخلائقه جميعها ، هي صنع يديه ، يعلم داخل اجسادنا كما يقول داود النبي : " رَأَتْ عَيْنَاكَ أَعْضَائِي " ( مزمور 139 : 13 ) يعلم  داخل عقولنا ، يقول الوحي الالهي : " فَهِمْتَ فِكْرِي مِنْ بَعِيدٍ." الله ، الهنا يعرف ، يعرف قلوبنا فيشبع اشواقنا ، يعرف طرقنا فيقودنا ويهدينا ويرشد مسارنا . علمه غير محدود او محصور او قاصر . في علمه خيرنا وكفايتنا وشبعنا . الحمد لله ان ابانا يعلم .


----------



## fauzi (14 مايو 2012)

624 - حين نتلفت حولنا نجد بالناس عيوبا ً واخطاء ً وانحرافات تصدم العين وتعكر المزاج وتثير النفس . وحين نوجه لهم النقد والتوجيه واللوم يغضبون . وبدلا ً من السماحة ورحابة الصدر ، يهاجمون ويتهجمون . يقول المسيح لنا وللناس : " لاَ تَدِينُوا لِكَيْ لاَ تُدَانُوا  لأَنَّكُمْ بِالدَّيْنُونَةِ الَّتِي بِهَا تَدِينُونَ تُدَانُونَ ، وَبِالْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ يُكَالُ لَكُمْ . وَلِمَاذَا تَنْظُرُ الْقَذَى الَّذِي فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ ، وَأَمَّا الْخَشَبَةُ الَّتِي فِي عَيْنِكَ فَلاَ تَفْطَنُ لَهَا ؟ " ( متى 7 : 3 ) العلاقات الانسانية متشابكة . ونحن نعيش في العالم جيرانا ً متقاربين ، كلنا سواء ، خُلقنا من أصل ٍ واحد ونعيش في عالم واحد مهما اختلفت الاقطار وتباينت اللغات . نحن اخوة في الشكل والخلق والملامح والسمات . مهما كانت اختلافاتنا نتنفس نفس الهواء ويجري في عروقنا نفس الدم . مهما تعددت اجناسنا نفرح ونحزن ونغضب ونصفو وندين ونُدان ، ويوصينا الله ان لا نََدين لاننا سنُدان ، والا نَنتقد لأننا سنُنتقد . ويوضح لنا انه بالكيل الذي نكيل به يُكال لنا والقذى الذي في عيون الغير موجود كخشبة ٍ في عيوننا . وانه لا يجب أن نُنفق الحياة والعمر ندين الغير ونحاول ان نخرج القذى من عيونهم . يقول المسيح : " كَيْفَ تَقُولُ لأَخِيكَ : دَعْني أُخْرِجِ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِكَ ، وَهَا الْخَشَبَةُ فِي عَيْنِكَ ؟ يَا مُرَائِي ، أَخْرِجْ أَوَّلاً الْخَشَبَةَ مِنْ عَيْنِكَ ، وَحِينَئِذٍ تُبْصِرُ جَيِّدًا أَنْ تُخْرِجَ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ ! " المعاملات بين البشر والعلاقات بين الاخوة والناس كصدى الصوت يرتد لمرسله . الخير يرتد خيرا ً والشر يرتد شرا ً والنقد يرتد نقدا ً . الله يريدنا ان نصلح عيوننا لنرى جيدا ً ونتعامل جيدا ً مع اخوتنا . هكذا نعيش ونتعايش معا ً في سلام ٍ وراحة وتفاهم وتكامل .


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (14 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا 
كلمات محيية للأرواح


----------



## fauzi (15 مايو 2012)

مصطفى 1971 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> كلمات محيية للأرواح



شكرا لك  .... الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (15 مايو 2012)

625 - خلق الله الانسان وتوّج به خليقته ، ميزه عن كل ما خلق ، جعله سيدا ً على الخلائق ، جعله يتسلط على كل شيء . وضع فيه روحه وخصه بعقل ٍ يدرك وارادة ٍ حرة . يقول المسيح : " الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ : لَوْ كَانَ لَكُمْ إِيمَانٌ مِثْلُ حَبَّةِ خَرْدَل لَكُنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ لِهذَا الْجَبَلِ : انْتَقِلْ مِنْ هُنَا إِلَى هُنَاكَ فَيَنْتَقِلُ ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ شَيْءٌ غَيْرَ مُمْكِنٍ لَدَيْكُمْ ." ( متى 17 : 20 ) ويقول ايضا ً : " كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ " ( مرقس 9 : 23 ) كل شيء ، لا شيء لا يقدر عليه المؤمن .  ليس بقوة الانسان بل  بقوة الله الذي يؤمن به الانسان . قال المسيح ايضا ً لتلاميذه : " اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَالأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا يَعْمَلُهَا هُوَ أَيْضًا " ( يوحنا 14 : 12 )  وعد عظيم ٌ باعمال عظيمة من الله العظيم للأنسان المؤمن . حتى في وادي ظل الموت حين تغلق قوى الخير وتجف الارض  يشبع المؤمن بالله ويرتوي برحمته . المؤمن يتسلح بقوة الله ويلبس قدرة الله ، فلا يقف في وجهه صعب ولا يعوق حياته عائق . كل موارد الله له ، كل خزائن السماء في متناول يده . يعد الله المؤمنين باتاحة كل شيء لهم . يقول المسيح للمؤمنين : " مَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ " ( يوحنا 14 : 13 ) لا  لامتياز لنا وفضل فينا وصلاح وبر وعمل صالح ، بل كما يقول المسيح : " لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالابْنِ " .

" كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ "


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (15 مايو 2012)

في خضم هذه الكلمات الدافئة اشعر بمنتهى المحبة و الصفاء 
باركك الله على ما تقوم به


----------



## fauzi (16 مايو 2012)

مصطفى 1971 قال:


> في خضم هذه الكلمات الدافئة اشعر بمنتهى المحبة و الصفاء
> باركك الله على ما تقوم به


الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (16 مايو 2012)

626 - كل ما به حياة ينمو ، يتقدم ، يكمل . الجماد وحده يتجمد ، أما كل حي ، نبات أو حيوان أو انسان فينمو ويتقدم نحو الكمال ، لأن بكل حي حياة ، والحياة تقدم ونمو . يقول الكتاب المقدس : " لِنَتَقَدَّمْ إِلَى الْكَمَالِ " ( عبرانيين 6 : 1 ) التقدم دائما ً الى الامام ، الى اعلى ، الى الكمال . ويوصينا الله ، كأولاد الله الحي ، أن نتقدم الى الكمال ، والكمال  كمال الله وحده  ، وتقدمنا يكون نحو الله الكامل . لا يوجد انسان كامل الا المسيح . يقول القديس بولس الرسول : " لأَجْلِ تَكْمِيلِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ ..... إِلَى أَنْ نَنْتَهِيَ جَمِيعُنَا إِلَى وَحْدَانِيَّةِ الإِيمَانِ ..... إِلَى إِنْسَانٍ كَامِل . إِلَى قِيَاسِ قَامَةِ مِلْءِ الْمَسِيحِ . " ( افسس 4 : 12 ، 13 ) هذه هي الدعوة الى التقدم الى الكمال . ومقياس الكمال قياس قامة ملء المسيح . وما دام الله الكامل فينا فنحن نتقدم الى  الكمال . يقول المسيح : " فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ ." ( متى 5 : 48 ) ولا نتقدم الى الكمال بالوقوف على اصابع اقدامنا ، نشب ونتطاول ونرفع قامتنا . لا بجهدنا ننمو ، لا بقوتنا نكمل بل بالحياة التي فينا ، بالله الحي فينا . يقول القديس بولس الرسول : "  فَأَحْيَا لاَ أَنَا ، بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ يَحْيَا فِيَّ . فَمَا أَحْيَاهُ الآنَ فِي الْجَسَدِ ، فَإِنَّمَا أَحْيَاهُ فِي الإِيمَانِ " ( غلاطية 2 : 20 ) حياة الايمان هذه ترفعني ، تقدمني ، تدفعني الى الكمال . الله يريدنا كاملين كما هو كامل ، ويحيا بروحه الكامل فينا ، فيحركنا نحو الكمال ، وذلك ليس بقوتنا بل بقوته ، ولا بحياتنا بل بحياته ، بقوته وبحياته نتقدم الى الكمال .


----------



## fauzi (18 مايو 2012)

627 - الشك اعدى أعداء الانسان . الشك يخلق القلق .  والقلق يقود الى التردد والخوف والاحجام والتجمد . اليقين بعكس ذلك ، يدفع الى الشجاعة والاقدام والحركة والتطور ، المسيحية ديانة يقين ، ديانة ايمان وثقة وتأكد ، لا تتعامل مع ربما ، وليت ، ولعل ، وحبذا ، وأظن . المسيحية صخرة ايمان واثق لأنها مبنية على شخص المسيح ذاته . و" الْمَسِيحُ هُوَ هُوَ أَمْسًا وَالْيَوْمَ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ. " . المسيحية ليست مجموعة شرائع وتنظيمات ، ليست فلسفة ، ليست علما ً . المسيحية لا تعتمد على اشياء بل على شخص الرب يسوع المسيح . يقول القديس بولس الرسول : " لأَنَّنِي عَالِمٌ بِمَنْ آمَنْتُ " ( 2 تيموثاوس 1 : 12 ) بمن آمن به ، بالمسيح نفسه . ويضيف قائلا ً : " وَمُوقِنٌ أَنَّهُ قَادِرٌ أَنْ يَحْفَظَ وَدِيعَتِي إِلَى ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ . " اليوم الذي تنتهي فيه ايامي هنا ، ويبدأ يومي هناك في السماء ، حيث يوجد هو ، من أؤمن به . قال ووعد تلاميذه ويقول لنا ويعدنا : " حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا تَكُونُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا " ( يوحنا 14 : 3 ) فذلك اليوم لنا ليس رهيبا ، مخيفا ً بل رائعا ً مباركا ً ، ننتظره بلهفة وشوق . في يقين وثقة يؤكد بولس الرسول : " أَنَّهُ إِنْ نُقِضَ بَيْتُ خَيْمَتِنَا الأَرْضِيُّ ( الزائل ، العرضة للسقوط والانهيار والهدم ، لكن  ) ، فَلَنَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ بِنَاءٌ مِنَ اللهِ ، بَيْتٌ غَيْرُ مَصْنُوعٍ بِيَدٍ ، أَبَدِيٌّ " ( 2 كورنثوس 5 : 1 ) ابدي ثابت دائم من الله ، لنا نحن المؤمنين به . البيت رمز اطمئنان واستقرار وضمان ، وهو يضمن لنا ذلك البيت ، ونحن نثق ونؤمن به ، لهذا نعيش اليقين في المسيح الذي نبني عليه ايماننا ورجائنا ، لا نخشى المستقبل ، مستقبلنا معه ، عنده . فنحيا اليوم يقين الغد . اليوم له ، والغد له .


----------



## fauzi (19 مايو 2012)

628 - نواجه كل يوم اعمالا ً علينا ان نعملها ، بعضها نقدر عليه وبعضها لا نقدر عليه . نكافح ونجاهد لنعمل ما هو في استطاعتنا ، ونبحث عن من يعيننا لنعمل ما ليس في استطاعتنا . ونتوجه الى الناس ، ونتوجه الى الله . قد لا نجد العون عند الناس ، لكن الله لديه كل العون ، كل المقدرة ، لا يصعب عليه شيء ، " كُلَّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ ." ( مرقس 10 : 27 ) .  " غَيْرُ الْمُسْتَطَاعِ عِنْدَ النَّاسِ مُسْتَطَاعٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ. " ( لوقا 18 : 27 )   والمؤمن ،  " كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ " ( مرقس 9 : 23 ) .  حين يطلب المعونة من الله ، حين يصلي ، حين يدعوه ويقول : أعنّي يا رب ، يستجيب الله ويعين المؤمن على عمل ما لا يستطيع ان يعمله وحده . فالمستطاع عند الله ، وكل شيء مستطاع عنده ، مستطاع للمؤمن إن صلى بايمان وطلب معونته . يقول القديس بولس الرسول : ان الله هو " الْقَادِرُ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ فَوْقَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ، أَكْثَرَ جِدًّا مِمَّا نَطْلُبُ أَوْ نَفْتَكِرُ " ( افسس 3 : 20 )  . حين نصلي يعمل الله كل شيء  ، وحين لا نصلي نعمل نحن كل شيء ، وشتّان بين عمل الله وعملنا ، لا يصعب عليه شيء ، ونحن يصعب علينا الكثير . الصلاة بايمان تحرك يد الله القادرة أن تنقل الجبال ، ويصبح المستحيل سهلا ً ممكنا ً. الله قادر ان يفعل كل شيء لنا . يقول المسيح : " وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالابْنِ." ( يوحنا 14 : 13 ) تذكر حين تصلي يعمل الله كل شيء ، وحين لا تصلي تعمل انت كل شيء .


----------



## fauzi (20 مايو 2012)

629 - الانسان دائما يبحث عن الخير ، ينام يحلم به ، ويستيقظ يسعى اليه ، احيانا ً ينجح ويجده وكثيرا ً يفشل ويتوه عنه ، لكنه لا يكف ولا يكل بحثا ً عن الخير . ويقول الله لك على لسان اشعياء النبي : " قُولُوا لِلصِّدِّيقِ خَيْرٌ " ( اشعياء 3 : 10 ) الخير في متناول يد الصدّيق ، ليس في متناول يده فقط بل هو يتبعه ، الخير يتبع الصدّيق . يقول داود النبي : " 	إِنَّمَا خَيْرٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ يَتْبَعَانِنِي كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِي " ( مزمور 23 : 6 ) الخير يتبعك . يتبع الصدّيق ،  كل من يؤمن بالله ويحبه . برغم سيادة الشر على العالم لكن كل الاشياء للمؤمن خير . يحول الله شر العالم الذي حولك الى خير . يقول القديس بولس الرسول : " وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعًا لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ ، الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ. " ( رومية 8 : 28 ) يؤكد بولس الرسول ذلك بصيغة اليقين  ( نحن نعلم ) هو يعلم ، ونحن ايضا ً نعلم أن الاشياء جميعها معا ً تتجمع وتتفق ، تتكاتف وتعمل لخيرنا ولخير كل من يحبون الله ، لكل المؤمنين المدعوين حسب قصده ، فالخير حولنا ، كل الخير ، في كل الاشياء ، الاشياء التي تبدو شرا ً هي خير ٌ لنا . خيرنا لا يعتمد على الظروف حولنا ، ولا على الناس بل على الله . على الله الذي يحبنا الذي يقول لنا : خير ، خير ، خير . ويدفع الخير ويسوقه ليتبعنا كل ايام حياتنا . فلا تبحث عن الخير ، الخير يتبعك ، مع كل خطوة ِ يُغدق الله خيره عليك . وفي كل شيء ، كل شيء يعمل لخيرك . تمتع وانعم بالخير اليوم وكل يوم .


----------



## fauzi (20 مايو 2012)

630 - شفانا الرب ، فهذه  كلماته لنا  : " أَنَا الرَّبُّ شَافِيكَ " . فلماذا لا تأتي الى الشافي وتطلب منه ان يشفيك من مرضك مهما كان ، فاذا كنت مريض روحيا وتعاني من خطايا وقيود اصرخ له : اشفيني .
 واذا كانت نفسك عليلة ارميها بحضن من شفاها فهو يعرف دواها . وإن كان جسدك مريضا ً سقيما ً ، فلن يعسر على الله أمر ، فهو الرب شافيك ، اصرخ له : اشفيني ، اشفيني ، اشفيني .


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مايو 2012)

fauzi قال:


> 630 - شفانا الرب ، فهذه  كلماته لنا  : " أَنَا الرَّبُّ شَافِيكَ " . فلماذا لا تأتي الى الشافي وتطلب منه ان يشفيك من مرضك مهما كان ، فاذا كنت مريض روحيا وتعاني من خطايا وقيود اصرخ له : اشفيني .
> واذا كانت نفسك عليلة ارميها بحضن من شفاها فهو يعرف دواها . وإن كان جسدك مريضا ً سقيما ً ، فلن يعسر على الله أمر ، فهو الرب شافيك ، اصرخ له : اشفيني ، اشفيني ، اشفيني .


جميل قوى

ربنا يعوضكم يا استاذنا


----------



## fauzi (22 مايو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> جميل قوى
> 
> ربنا يعوضكم يا استاذنا



شكرا لمتابعتك وكلماتك الجميلة  .. الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (22 مايو 2012)

631 - الحياة تتغير ، تتجدد ، تتطور . والانسان يتغير ، يتجدد ، يتطور مع الحياة . اليوم يختلف عن الامس ،  والغد سيختلف عن اليوم . عدم التغيير تجمد ، والتجمد موت . والانسان يحب التغيير ، يفضّل الانتقال من حال الى حال ، ينتقل من الجهل الى العلم ، ومن المرض الى الصحة ، ومن الفقر الى الغنى ، ويحب دائما ً الانتقال من الادنى الى الاعلى . يتقدم ، يتطور ، ينمو ، يسير الى الامام ، حتى يصل الى نقطة النهاية ، حين ينتقل من الحياة الى الموت ، آخر نقلة ، أسوأ نقلة . لكننا نحن المؤمنين انتقلنا نقلة عكسية ، من الموت الى الحياة . هكذا يقول القديس يوحنا الرسول : "  نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّنَا قَدِ انْتَقَلْنَا مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ " ( 1 يوحنا 3 : 14 ) كنا امواتا ً ، أمواتا ً بالخطايا ، الخطية موت . ويقول بولس الرسول : " وَنَحْنُ أَمْوَاتٌ بِالْخَطَايَا أَحْيَانَا مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ " ( افسس 2 : 5 ) هذا هو التغيير العجيب ، النقلة الغريبة من الموت الى الحياة . عادة تقود الحياة الانسان الى الموت ، لكن المسيح قلب العادة ، غلب الموت ، قام من الموت وبقيامته نقوم ، بحياته نحيا . يقول الكتاب المقدس انه : " بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ " ( رومية 5 : 12 )  هذا الانسان هو آدم ابو البشرية . " لأَنَّ أُجْرَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ مَوْتٌ ، وَأَمَّا هِبَةُ اللهِ فَهِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا." ( رومية 6 : 23 ) الحياة الابدية في المسيح يسوع مخلّص البشرية . الذي يؤمن بالمسيح يحيا ، ينتقل من الموت الى الحياة " مَنْ لَهُ الابْنُ فَلَهُ الْحَيَاةُ " يؤكد ذلك يوحنا الرسول ويكتبه : " كَتَبْتُ هذَا إِلَيْكُمْ، أَنْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ ، لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لَكُمْ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً " ( 1 يوحنا 5 : 13 ) فالمؤمن ينتقل من الموت الى الحياة ، الحياة الابدية .


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 مايو 2012)

موضوع في غاية الروعه

ربنا يباركك

سلام الرب يكون معاك​


----------



## fauzi (23 مايو 2012)

abanoup makram قال:


> موضوع في غاية الروعه
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> 
> سلام الرب يكون معاك​



شكرا لتقييمك الموضوع ... الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (23 مايو 2012)

632 - ما هو اخشى ما يخشاه الانسان ؟ الموت طبعا ً ، اخشى ما يخشاه الانسان هو الموت . اشجع الشجعان يخاف الموت ، يخشاه . كل ما يفعله هو مغالبة خوفه من الموت فيكون شجاعا ً ، لكنه ما ان يلتقي به ويواجهه حتى يرتعب ويرتعد خوفا ً ، ويموت خوفا ً من الموت . البعض يعلل ذلك بعدم معرفتنا بما سنلاقيه بعد الموت . المخيف هو ما يقود اليه الموت . لو عرف مصيره المجهول بعد الموت لخفّت حدة خوفه من الموت ، أليس كذلك ؟ للموت رهبة ، الموت مخيف . المسيحية تمنح الطمأنينة للمؤمن بالحياة الابدية الموعودة . المسيح يمنح سلاما ً للمؤمن عند الموت . يقول القديس بولس الرسول : " لِيَ اشْتِهَاءٌ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ وَأَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ ، ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدًّا." ( فيلبي 1 : 23 ) لا خوف ، رغبة ٌ واشتهاء للانطلاق لأنه سيكون مع المسيح ، ذلك افضل من الحياة هنا . ما اعظم وامجد ذلك . يحيا هنا مع الناس ، هناك مع المسيح . لهذا يستعجل الانطلاق اليه . امسك اليهود بالقديس اسْتِفَانُوسَ ، حاكموه وادانوه بالتجديف . اخذوه خارج المدينة ليرجموه ، أول شهيد ِ للمسيحية . وبينما هو ملقى ً على الأرض والحجارة تتهاوى فوقه ، رأى مجد الله ويسوع المسيح ، وكان وجهه كأنه وجه ملاك . شخص الى السماء وقال : " أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ اقْبَلْ رُوحِي " ( اعمال الرسل 7 : 59 )  لم يخشى الموت ، لم يرتعب ، لم يصرخ ، لم يستعطف قاتليه ، بالعكس صلّى لأجلهم وقال : " يَا رَبُّ ، لاَ تُقِمْ لَهُمْ هذِهِ الْخَطِيَّةَ " هكذا المؤمن عند الموت ، يرى المسيح على الشاطئ الآخر  ينتظره فلا يخاف ، لا يخاف الموت . المسيح يمنح سلاما ً للمؤمن عند الموت ، وهذا اروع ما في المسيحية  ، عدم الخوف من الموت .


----------



## fauzi (23 مايو 2012)

633 - 
* اصنع كل الخير 
إصنع كل الخير الذي تستطيع ، بكل الطرق التي تستطيع ، مستخدماً كل الوسائل التي تستطيع ، في كل الأماكن التي تستطيع ، في كل الأوقات التي تستطيع ، لكل الناس الذين تستطيع ، لأطول وقت تستطيع ، قائلاً : «أَسْتَطِيعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي يُقَوِّينِي» ( فيلبي 4 : 13 ) .

* ايمان وعمل
العمل الجيّد أفضل بكثير من الكلام الجيّد."  أَرِنِي إِيمَانَكَ بِدُونِ أَعْمَالِكَ ، وَأَنَا أُرِيكَ بِأَعْمَالِي إِيمَانِي."  (يعقوب 2: 18 ) 


* آمن فقط !
الفهم ليس من شروط الايمان لكنه من مكافآت الايمان. لا تفتش عن المعرفة لكي تؤمن. آمن لكي تحصل على المعرفة.

* لتصديق شيء هو حقيقة قابعة في العقل ، امّا الايمان فهو نار تتأجج في القلب .


----------



## fauzi (24 مايو 2012)

634 - تحيط بنا ظروف ٌ سيئة ، ضارة ، يحولها الله لصالحنا . يُخرج من الباطن المر حلاوة . يقول الكتاب المقدس انه  : يخرج من الآكل أكلا ً ومن الجافي حلاوة  .  الآكل الشرس المتوحش المفترس ، يُخرج منه أُكلا ً . بدلا ً من أن يأكل يؤكل ، ويُخرج من الجيفة النتنة الميتة حلاوة ، هو القادر على كل شيء ، يعمل كل شيء ٍ لصالحنا ، كل شيء ٍ في يده ، كل الخيوط بين اصابعه ، نحن محفوظون في قبضته . الظالم مهما تجبّر يحوّل الله ظلمه لفائدتنا . الباغي مهما تنمّر يبدّل الله بغيه لنصرتنا . الطريق ليس دائما ً سهلا ً سويا ً تحت اقدامنا ، لكن الله يعبّد الطريق ويجعلنا نعبر فوق وعورته . جاع ايليا النبي ولم يكن لديه طعام ٌ يأكله ، فارسل الله له الطعام محمولا ً بمنقار غراب . الغراب الذي يخطف الطعام حمل الخبز واللحم وقدمه لايليا النبي ! اختار الله غرابا ً لا حمامة لانه قادر ان يجعل الغراب في رقة الحمامة ، فجّر من قلب الصخر الاصم ينبوع ماء ليرتوي الشعب حين عطش . أسقط من الفضاء منّا ً وسلوى ليُطعم الجوعى في البريّة . جعل السحابة مظلة نهارا ً ، وحولها الى منارة ليلا ً . لا يصعب عليه شيء ، يطوّع كل شيء ٍ لخيرنا وصالحنا وخدمتنا . لا تخشى الظلم ، الله وسط الظلمة نور ، الله يجعل الظلام نورا ً . ولا تخشى العاصفة ، الله يحرك العاصفة ويبدلها بردا ً وسلاما ً . ولا تخف الموت ، الله يعبر وادي ظلال الموت بجوارك . لا ترتعب من الشيطان ، الله يحميك ويحفظك ويصونك . الآكل جعله لك أُكلا ً ، والجافي جعل في قلبه لك حلاوة  . الظروف السيئة يبدلها صالحة . الصعوبات القاسية يجعلها سهلة .


----------



## fauzi (25 مايو 2012)

635 - الشيطان لا يكل ولا يتعب ، يحوم حولنا ، يدور ويدور ، لا يهمد . يزأر ، يعلو زئيره ويدوّي عاليا ً . يوصينا القديس بطرس الرسول فيقول : "  اُصْحُوا وَاسْهَرُوا. لأَنَّ إِبْلِيسَ خَصْمَكُمْ كَأَسَدٍ زَائِرٍ ، يَجُولُ مُلْتَمِسًا مَنْ يَبْتَلِعُهُ هُوَ." ( 1 بطرس 5 : 8 ) زئير الاسد مخيف ، يرعب .... 
 الاسد الذي يزأر لا يرعب . الزئير يرعب طبعا ً ، لكن الاسد الذي يزأر لا يرعب ، ليس هو الذي ينقض على الفريسة 
فمن هو الذي ينقض عليها اذن ؟ 
الاسود الاخرى الصغيرة الشابة ، الاسد الذي يزأر هو الاسد العجوز . الاسد العجوز ضعيف ، تكسرت انيابه وترهلت عضلاته ، لا يبقى له الا الزئير ، فيزأر ويصخب ليرعب الفريسة ، تهرب منه ، تجري بعيدا ً عنه ، يتابعها بزئيره ويدفعها نحو الاسود الشابة القوية المتربصة لها ، ما ان تقترب منها حتى تنقض عليها وتقتلها . والاسد العجوز الزائر يكون له نصيب ، يبقى له ما تتركه الاسود القوية . فهو لا يخيف ، زئيره فقط هو الذي يخيف . وهذا يعطينا الاطمئنان ان الشيطان مهما تجبر فهو عجوز ٌ ضعيف ٌ ، مهزوم ، تمت هزيمته تحت الصليب ، وكل ما يستطيعه هو الزئير ، زئير يخيفنا به حتى نسقط خوفا ً . لذلك يبادر القديس بطرس فيقول : " فَقَاوِمُوهُ ، رَاسِخِينَ فِي الإِيمَانِ " ونحن نقدر ان نقاومه بقوة الايمان بالله ، راسخين ، ثابتين ، لا يهزنا زئيره  ولا يرعبنا صوته . لا يتعدى ان يكون مثل اسد السيرك ، صوت ٌ عال ٍ فقط . يستعرض قوته وصوته ، يخيف الصغار فقط ويضحك الكبار . لا نخشاه ، فقاوموه . قاموا ابليس فيهرب منكم .


----------



## fauzi (25 مايو 2012)

636 - * كثيرين يحصلون على النّصيحة ، وقليلون فقط هم الذين يستفيدون منها. 
إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدُكُمْ تُعْوِزُهُ حِكْمَةٌ ، فَلْيَطْلُبْ مِنَ اللهِ الَّذِي يُعْطِي الْجَمِيعَ بِسَخَاءٍ وَلاَ يُعَيِّرُ، فَسَيُعْطَى لَهُ. ( يعقوب 1 : 5 ) 


* الثمر وحياتك
إن بقيت حياتك باستمرار لا تحمل الثمر, فإن الله سوف يتدخل لينقيك لتحمل الثمر «كُلُّ غُصْنٍ فِيَّ لاَ يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ يَنْزِعُهُ ، وَكُلُّ مَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ يُنَقِّيهِ لِيَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ أَكْثَرَ» ( يوحنا 15 : 2 ) .

* المؤمن السعيد
المؤمن السعيد هو من يدرك أن أعظم هدف في الحياة هو ان يعطي وليس ان يأخذ وان يَخدم وليس ان يُخدم.


* " الرَّبُّ قَرِيبٌ" هذا هو الحق الذي يجب ان نضعه امامنا دائما فيؤثر على حياتنا العملية فيقدسها ويطهرها ايضا.
" هَا أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعًا وَأُجْرَتِي مَعِي " ( رؤيا 22: 12 )


----------



## fauzi (27 مايو 2012)

637 - العالم يسعى للسلام ، لأن كل مكان  بالارض مشحون بالحرب . حرب ٌ بين الدول ، دول ٌ متجاورة تتحارب ، وحرب ٌ داخل الدول ، في الدولة الواحدة فرق ٌ تتصارع . وحرب ٌ داخل البيوت ، في البيت الواحد افراد ٌ يتشاحنون . وكلما علا صوت الحرب ، كلما ارتفعت الاصوات التي تدعو للسلام . والسلام نادر ٌ لا يتحقق ، مفاوضات ، مشاورات ، كل ما يصل اليه المتحاربون اتفاق ٌ على وقف اطلاق النار لفترات ٍ قصيرة  يستردون فيها انفاسهم ويجددون سلاحهم ويجمعون ذخيرتهم ويحاربون . منذ دخلت الخطية جوف الانسان وهو يتقاتل " لَيْسَ سَلاَمٌ ، قَالَ إِلهِي ، لِلأَشْرَارِ." ( اشعياء 57 : 21 ) السلام ينبع من الداخل . السلام من الله . سلامنا يعتمد على الله . وعدنا المسيح بالسلام ، سلام الله لا سلام العالم . قال : " سَلاَمًا أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ . سَلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ . لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا . لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ." ( يوحنا 14 : 27 ) السلام من الله الخالق لا المخلوق . لو كان السلام من المخلوق ، من الانسان الآخر ، لما تحقق السلام ابدا ً . يكون هذا السلام مرتبط ٌ ومتصل ٌ بهذا الانسان الآخر . اكون سالما ً حين يريد هو  لي  السلام ، غير سالم حين لا يريد لي السلام . سلامي الحقيقي هو الذي يأتي لي من الله . لن اشعر بالسلام ولن احس بالسلامة ِ الا به . يصورون السلام بحمامة وديعة  بفمها غصن زيتون . كانت رسول السلام والامان بعد انحسار ماء الطوفان عن الارض وظهور شجرة الزيتون . والحمامة ضعيفة ، والصقور الجارحة تطاردها ، ويتعثر السلام . من اجمل الصور التي تعبّر عن السلام ، صورة عاصفة عاتية وفي وسط الصورة صخرة ٌ صامدة بها حفرة ، بنى فيها عصفور ٌ عشه ُ ونام ، نام مطمئنا ً . وسط العاصفة أمان ٌ وسلام من الله ، سلام ٌ جعل العصفور ينام مطمئنا ً . هذا هو السلام الحقيقي ، السلام الذي من الله .


----------



## fauzi (28 مايو 2012)

638 - العالم اصبح صغيرا ً ، بكل اتساعه ، بكل قاراته ، بكل محيطاته وبحاره صغير يمكن ان نلف حوله في ساعات او ايام معدودة . الطائرات السريعة جعلت السفر بين البلاد سهلا ً متاحا ً . بعض الاجراءات واسافر الى اي بلد وادخلها وازورها . مال ٌ يغطي ثمن التذكرة وجواز سفر وتأشيرة دخول ٍ للبلد ، بعض الملابس في الحقيبة ، والى هناك . دخول اي بلد من بلاد العالم سهل ، لا صعوبة . ودخول السماء وملكوت الله اسهل ، لا اجراءات ، لا جهد ، لا تحتاج الى مال ولا تذكرة ، ولا تحتاج الى تأشيرة دخول ولا ملابس ولا متاع . دخول السماء لا يعتمد على ما نعمله بل على عمل الله لنا . حين جاء نيقوديموس الى المسيح ليلا ً يسأله عن ملكوت السماوات ، قال له المسيح : " إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنْ فَوْقُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَى مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ . " ( يوحنا 3 : 3 ) وهذا الذي لا يقدر عليه الانسان في قدرة الله .
" لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ." ( يوحنا 3 : 16 ) دخول ملكوت السماوات بالميلاد ، الميلاد الروحي " اَلْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ جَسَدٌ هُوَ، وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ." ( يوحنا 3 : 6 ) والميلاد الروحي هو عمل الله نحصل عليه بالايمان ، الايمان بالمسيح . يقول يوحنا الرسول : " كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ فَقَدْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ " ( 1 يوحنا 5 : 1 ) 
" وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ ، أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. اَلَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ ، وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَد ٍ، وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُل ، بَلْ مِنَ اللهِ." ( يوحنا 1 : 12 ، 13 ) .
اولاد الله هؤلاء لهم الحق في ملكوت الله .  لا حاجة لهم لدخول السماء الى اي اجراءات . دخولهم السماء اسهل من دخول اي بلد في العالم .


----------



## sandymena31 (29 مايو 2012)

ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتكم


----------



## fauzi (30 مايو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتكم



شكرا sandymena31 .. الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (30 مايو 2012)

639 - جاء الرجل بابنه الذي به روح اخرس وقدمه للمسيح وقال له بكل ما بقلبه من لوعة على ابنه الذي صرعه الروح امامه : " إِنْ كُنْتَ تَسْتَطِيعُ شَيْئًا فَتَحَنَّنْ عَلَيْنَا وَأَعِنَّا ." .
 واجابه يسوع : " إِنْ كُنْتَ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تُؤْمِنَ . كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ " .
وقال الرجل : " أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّد ُ، فَأَعِنْ عَدَمَ إِيمَانِي " .
وشُفي الصبي . الايمان يصنع المعجزات . حين جاء المسيح الى قبر لعازر وطلب ان يرفعوا الحجر ، ارتعبت مرثا وقالت : " يَا سَيِّدُ ، قَدْ أَنْتَنَ لأَنَّ لَهُ أَرْبَعَةَ أَيَّامٍ . " .
فقال يسوع : " إِنْ آمَنْتِ تَرَيْنَ مَجْدَ اللهِ " وآمنت ، وخرج لعازر من القبر حيا ً . فبالايمان اقام المسيح الميت . نعم الايمان يصنع المعجزات ، الايمان نفسه معجزة . ان تثق بما يرجى و توقن بامور لا ترى معجزة . بدون ايمان لا يمكن ان نرضي الله . آمن نوح وبنى الفُلك وعاش وعمّر العالم بعد الطوفان . آمن ابراهيم وقدم ابنه ذبيحة ً لله وحُسب له برٌ . آمن موسى واختار أن يُذل مع شعب الله على ان يُدعى ابن ابنة فرعون . بالايمان خطى افراد الشعب الى البحر الاحمر .


----------



## fauzi (30 مايو 2012)

640 - الحق خط ٌ مستقيم لا ينحني ولا يتعرج ولا يلتوي . كالسيف باترٌ ، حاد ٌ ، مباشر . الحق حق لنا وعلينا لا مساومة فيه ولا مهادنة . احيانا ً نريد الحق يلتوي لصالحنا ، لا يكون حقا ً ، الحق حق ، مستقيم . واحيانا ً نحلل ما نشاء لانفسنا ونحرّم ما نشاء على غيرنا . لا يكون حقا ً ، الحق حق ، واضح . واحيانا ً نجعل الباطل حقا ً . لا يكون حقا ً ، الحق لا يتوارى ، يشع . نؤكده ونحلف لندعمه . لا يكون حقا ً ، الحق لا يحتاج الى دعم ، شامخ . قال المسيح : " أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ " ( يوحنا 14 : 6 ) كان يؤكد كلامه دائما ً بالقول : " الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ " لم يحتج الى تأكيد قوله بحلف أو قسم ، بالعكس قال : " لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ لأَنَّهَا كُرْسِيُّ اللهِ ، وَلاَ بِالأَرْضِ لأَنَّهَا مَوْطِئُ قَدَمَيْهِ " ( متى 5 : 34 ، 35 ) قال : " لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ : نَعَمْ نَعَمْ ، لاَ لاَ. وَمَا زَادَ عَلَى ذلِكَ فَهُوَ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ." الذي يستخدم القسم يعرف انك لا تصدقه ، وإن اقسمت انت لتؤكد كلامك تعرف انهم لا يصدقونك . قل الحق بدون قسم ، نعم نعم ، لا لا ، فالحق خط ٌ مستقيم ، اجعل اقوالك تسير في خط ٍ مستقيم . إن التوى الحق التوت الحياة وعشنا في شك وفوضى وعبودية . قال المسيح : " إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِي كَلاَمِي فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ تَلاَمِيذِي وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ ، وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ " ( يوحنا 8 : 31 ، 32 ) . 
" لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ ، أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا." ( يوحنا 1 : 17 ) فاتبع الحق ، تسر طريقا ً مستقيما ً .


----------



## rimonda (30 مايو 2012)

_شكرا اخ فوزي على عظاتك الرائعه

_


----------



## rimonda (30 مايو 2012)

الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (31 مايو 2012)

شكرااا rimonda .. الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (31 مايو 2012)

461 - قلنا إن الحق خط ٌٌ مستقيم ، لا ينحني أو يتعرج أو يلتوي ، الشيطان لا يحب الحق : " لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ " ( يوحنا 8 : 44 ) يريد الخط ملتويا ً لكنه يعرف اننا بالطبيعة لا نحب الالتواء ، فيحاول ان يزخرف ويشكّل الخط الملتوي في شكل ٍ مقبول .  يجعله هلالا ً أو دائرة أو رسما ً هندسيا ً . لا يريد ان نكتشف ونكشف كذبه فنهرب منه ، يجرنا ورائه ، يقول بعض الحق ، لا كل الحق . فنسير مقادين بالحق الذي قاله حتى يجرفنا الى الخطية . يجرنا من اقتناع الى اقتناع الى الهاوية . حين جاء الى آدم وحواء مزج قليلا ً من الحق بكثير ٍ من الكذب ، فخدعهما ، من عدم الاكل من شجرة الى عدم الاكل من كل شجر الجنة . سلماه سمعهما لأنه فيما يقول بعض الحق . ثم انتقل الى الكذبة ، الكذبة التي يحبان أن يسمعاها ، قال لهما : " لَنْ تَمُوتَا " ( تكوين 3 : 4 ) بل تنفتح عيونكما وتعرفان الخير و الشر . ورمى اليهما الطعم : " وَتَكُونَانِ كَاللهِ " وصدّقا ، صدّقا القليل من الحق والكثير من الكذب . وسقطا واسقطانا جميعا ً معهما . مهما جمّل الخط الملتوي لا تقبل الا الخط المستقيم . مهما قال لك بعض الحق ، اطلب كل الحق ، ولا شيء غير الحق . يقول داود النبي : " حِدْ عَنِ الشَّرِّ وَافْعَلِ الْخَيْرَ، وَاسْكُنْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يُحِبُّ الْحَقَّ ، وَلاَ يَتَخَلَّى عَنْ أَتْقِيَائِهِ. إِلَى الأَبَدِ يُحْفَظُونَ . " ( مزمور 37 : 27 ، 28 ) ويقول ايضا ً : " طَرِيقَ الْكَذِبِ أَبْعِدْ عَنِّي ..... اخْتَرْتُ طَرِيقَ الْحَقِّ. جَعَلْتُ أَحْكَامَكَ قُدَّامِي." ( مزمور 119 : 29 ، 30 ) بهذا تهزم الشيطان ، بالحق ، لأن سلاحه هو الكذب ، حتى لو استخدم بعض الحق ليجرّك خلفه الى الخداع والكذب .


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2012)

*تامل جميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## rimonda (1 يونيو 2012)

رائع رائع رائع الله يباركك ونمشي في طريق الحق ديما يارب


----------



## fauzi (1 يونيو 2012)

happy angel قال:


> *تامل جميل
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


شكراااا happy angel ... الرب يباركك 



rimonda قال:


> رائع رائع رائع الله يباركك ونمشي في طريق الحق ديما يارب


شكراااا rimonda ... الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (1 يونيو 2012)

462 - حين نبحث عن الحكمة ، نبحث عنها عند الحكماء . كل علمنا نحصل عليه من العلماء . النبي سليمان الحكيم احكم الحكماء  ، حين ظهر الله له في حلم وقال له : " اسْأَلْ مَاذَا أُعْطِيكَ " ( 1 ملوك 3 : 5 ) طلب من الله قلبا ً فهيما ً ، فقال له الله : " هُوَذَا أَعْطَيْتُكَ قَلْبًا حَكِيمًا وَمُمَيِّزًا حَتَّى إِنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِثْلُكَ قَبْلَكَ وَلاَ يَقُومُ بَعْدَكَ نَظِيرُكَ." ليس من هو اجدر منه يعلّمنا الحكمة . قال : " رَأَيْتُ كُلَّ الأَعْمَالِ الَّتِي عُمِلَتْ تَحْتَ الشَّمْسِ فَإِذَا الْكُلُّ بَاطِلٌ وَقَبْضُ الرِّيحِ." ( جامعة 1 : 14 ) .
" بَاطِلُ الأَبَاطِيلِ ، الْكُلُّ بَاطِلٌ." ( جامعة 1 : 2 ) 
كل ما حصل عليه من غنى ً وقوة ٍ وعظمة ٍ وسلطان ، برغم حصوله على كل ما اشتهته نفسه وكل المجد الذي حققه ، برغم ذلك يقول : " الْكُلُّ بَاطِلٌ وَقَبْضُ الرِّيحِ ، وَلاَ مَنْفَعَةَ تَحْتَ الشَّمْسِ. " ( جامعة 2 : 11 ) كل شيء ٍ بلا قيمة ، باطل ، بلا منفعة . كل ما حصل عليه زائل ، قبض الريح . ويرى ان كل شيء يعود الى الله ، الله سبحانه وحده . يقول : " لَيْسَ لِلإِنْسَانِ خَيْرٌ .... رَأَيْتُ هذَا أَيْضًا أَنَّهُ مِنْ يَدِ اللهِ." وايضا ً يقول : " 	أَيْضًا كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ أَعْطَاهُ اللهُ غِنًى وَمَالاً وَسَلَّطَهُ عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْكُلَ مِنْهُ ، وَيَأْخُذَ نَصِيبَهُ ، وَيَفْرَحَ بِتَعَبِهِ ، فَهذَا هُوَ عَطِيَّةُ اللهِ " ) جامعة 5 : 19 ) . ثم يلخّص كل حكمته قائلا ً : " فَاذْكُرْ خَالِقَكَ فِي أَيَّامِ شَبَابِكَ، قَبْلَ أَنْ تَأْتِيَ أَيَّامُ الشَّرِّ أَوْ تَجِيءَ السِّنُونَ إِذْ تَقُولُ:  لَيْسَ لِي فِيهَا سُرُورٌ . " ( جامعة 12 : 1 ) اذكر خالقك الآن ، اذكر الله الآن ايام شبابك . اذكرالله واحمده وسبّحه في شبابك وصحتك وقوتك . هذا وحده الذي له قيمة ٌ في الحياة ، هذا وحده هو الباقي لك بعد ان تمضي الحياة . هذا اعظم عمل واحكم عمل ، قاله احكم الحكماء ، لكل الايام .


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يونيو 2012)

> اذكر خالقك الآن ، اذكر الله الآن ايام  شبابك . اذكرالله واحمده وسبّحه في شبابك وصحتك وقوتك . هذا وحده الذي له  قيمة ٌ في الحياة ، هذا وحده هو الباقي لك بعد ان تمضي الحياة . هذا اعظم  عمل واحكم عمل ، قاله احكم الحكماء ، لكل الايام .



آمين

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة


----------



## rimonda (2 يونيو 2012)

امين فلنذكر الله ونسبحه ونحمده ايام شبابنا ولا نهتم بالدنيا وما فيها فالكل باطل وقبض الريح


----------



## fauzi (3 يونيو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> آمين
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة


شكراااا ABOTARBO ... الرب يباركك 



rimonda قال:


> امين فلنذكر الله ونسبحه ونحمده ايام شبابنا ولا نهتم بالدنيا وما فيها فالكل باطل وقبض الريح


شكراااا rimonda ... الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (3 يونيو 2012)

463 - وانت تسير في الطريق اليوم هل تسير وحدك أم في رفقة احد ؟ إن كان لك رفيق فانتما تتجاذبان الحديث ، تقتلان سأم الطريق . وإن كنت تسير وحدك فيجري داخلك حوار وتنتاب عقلك افكار ، تسمع اصوات  الذكريا ت الماضية وتعلو اصداء رؤى مستقبلة . اصوات ٌ واضحة تصدح لها صدى ، لها رنين ، لها نغم ، وتسمع احيانا ً صوت المسيح يكلمك ، وصوت المسيح له نبرة خاصة مميزة ، نبرة ٌ  رفيقة ، رقيقة تتهدب حبا ً . يعبر صوته السنين وهو يقول : " أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي " ونبرة ٌ رخيمة رحيمة تختلج عطفا ً . يعلو صوته الجلي الغني ويقول : " لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِحَيَاتِكُمْ .............  لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَدِ ......... اِسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ. " ونبرة ٌ قوية عفية تدوّي عونا ً  ، وبصوت له سلطان وقدرة يملأ السماء والارض ، يملأ الزمن كله ، الازل والابد ، يقول : " أَنَا هُو َ. لاَ تَخَافُوا " ونبرة ٌ دائبة دائمة تتدرج تلازما ً ، يمد امامنا وجوده ووعوده ، يفرش تحت اقدامنا بساطا ً لا نهاية له ، يقول : " هَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ" صوت المسيح ، صوت الحبيب معك وفيك ولك بكل نبراته . صوته اليوم رقيق ٌ يدعوك ، لتقبله وتتبعه ، صوته ُ حبيب ، وصوته فيما بعد صارم ٌ  يحاسبك ويعاقبك ، صوته رهيب .


----------



## fauzi (4 يونيو 2012)

464 - جلس صديق ٌ على مائدة صديقه الفيلسوف ، سأله : ماذا تريد ان تأكل ؟ قال : أحلى شيء . أحضر له لسانا ً مطبوخا ً . ومرة اخرى سأله : ماذا تريد ان تأكل ؟ قال : اقبح شيء . فاحضر له لسانا ً مطبوخا ً ايضا ً . اللسان عضو ٌ خطير في جسد الانسان ، يتجمع فيه كل الخير ويتجمع فيه كل الشر . يقول يعقوب الرسول :
 " مِنَ الْفَمِ الْوَاحِدِ تَخْرُجُ بَرَكَةٌ وَلَعْنَةٌ " .
" بِهِ نُبَارِكُ اللهَ الآبَ ، وَبِهِ نَلْعَنُ النَّاسَ " . 
ويقول ايضا ً عن اللسان : " هُوَ عُضْوٌ صَغِيرٌ وَيَفْتَخِرُ مُتَعَظِّمًا. هُوَذَا نَارٌ قَلِيلَةٌ ، أَيَّ وُقُودٍ تُحْرِقُ "
 فاللسان نار . هكذا جُعل في اعضائنا اللسان الذي يدنس الجسم كله . واللسان يعبر عن  ما يملأ القلب وينطق به الفم . قال المسيح للجمع : " اسْمَعُوا وَافْهَمُوا . لَيْسَ مَا يَدْخُلُ الْفَمَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ ، بَلْ مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْفَمِ هذَا يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ " ( متى 15 : 10 ، 11 ) ما يخرج من الفم فمن القلب يصدر وذلك ينجس الانسان ." 	لِسَانُ الصِّدِّيقِ فِضَّةٌ مُخْتَارَةٌ " كما يقول سليمان الحكيم . ولسان الشرير " سَهْمٌ قَتَّالٌ " كما يقول إرميا النبي ، ومن فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان ، القلب الشرير يخرج شرا ً ، والقلب البار يخرج برا ً . ويقول داود النبي : " لَيْسَ كَلِمَةٌ فِي لِسَانِي ، إِلاَّ وَأَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ عَرَفْتَهَا كُلَّهَا." ( مزمور 139 : 4 )  الله يعرف خفايا القلب والكلمات المنقوشة على اللسان . ويدعو داود الله ويطلب منه تطهير قلبه وافكاره . يقول : " اخْتَبِرْنِي يَا اَللهُ وَاعْرِفْ قَلْبِي . امْتَحِنِّي وَاعْرِفْ أَفْكَارِي . وَانْظُرْ إِنْ كَانَ فِيَّ طَرِيقٌ بَاطِلٌ ، وَاهْدِنِي طَرِيقًا أَبَدِيًّا. " ( مزمور 139 : 23 ، 24 ) 
" قَلْبًا نَقِيًّا اخْلُقْ فِيَّ يَا اَللهُ ، وَرُوحًا مُسْتَقِيمًا جَدِّدْ فِي دَاخِلِي." ( مزمور 51 : 10 ) . حين يتنقى القلب ، يتنقى اللسان . وحين تستقيم الروح يستقيم اللسان ، فاللسان مرآة الداخل ، لا يتكلم من نفسه بل مما في القلب والروح . فاحفظ داخلك طاهرا ً يُصبح لسانك طاهرا ً .


----------



## treaz (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 يونيو 2012)

: " اخْتَبِرْنِي يَا اَللهُ  وَاعْرِفْ قَلْبِي . امْتَحِنِّي وَاعْرِفْ أَفْكَارِي . وَانْظُرْ إِنْ  كَانَ فِيَّ طَرِيقٌ بَاطِلٌ ، وَاهْدِنِي طَرِيقًا أَبَدِيًّا. " ( مزمور  139 : 23 ، 24 )

جميييييييييل
ربنا يبارك حضرتك
​


----------



## fauzi (5 يونيو 2012)

treaz قال:


>


شكرااا treaz ... الرب يباركك


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> : " اخْتَبِرْنِي يَا اَللهُ  وَاعْرِفْ قَلْبِي . امْتَحِنِّي وَاعْرِفْ أَفْكَارِي . وَانْظُرْ إِنْ  كَانَ فِيَّ طَرِيقٌ بَاطِلٌ ، وَاهْدِنِي طَرِيقًا أَبَدِيًّا. " ( مزمور  139 : 23 ، 24 )
> 
> جميييييييييل
> ربنا يبارك حضرتك
> ​


شكراااا بنت الكنيسة ... الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (5 يونيو 2012)

465 - الجو اليوم حار . جو بلادنا تغلب عليه الحرارة ، افضل من الجو البارد . الحرارة تؤدي الى الشعور بالاختناق . والبرودة تؤدي الى التجمد . الحر احيانا ً يقتل . والبرد ايضا ً يقتل احيانا ً . ما اجمل الشمس . الشمس مصدر الحياة ، والحرارة دليل الحياة . حتى في الحياة الروحية ، الحرارة دليل الحياة الروحية . يقول القديس بولس الرسول في رومية 12 : 11 " حَارِّينَ فِي الرُّوحِ ، عَابِدِينَ الرَّبَّ " الحرارة في الروح مظهر وانعكاس للحياة المسيحية . الروح يلهب القلب ، يجعله يغلي حياتا ً وحيوية . وجود المسيح في قلب المؤمن يملئه بالحرارة الروحية . في رفقة المسيح ، قرب المسيح تلتهب قلوبنا وتمتلئ دفئا ً وحرارة . بعد قيامته اقترب المسيح من تلميذين كانا في طريقهما الى عمواس ، سار معهما ، وبعد فترة على الطريق دخل معهما ، وعند كسر الخبز فارقهما ، واختفى عنهما ، وقال بعضهما لبعض : " أَلَمْ يَكُنْ قَلْبُنَا مُلْتَهِبًا فِينَا إِذْ كَانَ يُكَلِّمُنَا فِي الطَّرِيقِ وَيُوضِحُ لَنَا الْكُتُبَ ؟ " ( لوقا 24 : 32 ) وجوده معهما في الطريق الهب قلبيهما . والكتب ايضا ً ، كلمة الله " كَلِمَةَ اللهِ حَيَّةٌ وَفَعَّالَةٌ وَأَمْضَى مِنْ كُلِّ سَيْفٍ ذِي حَدَّيْنِ " ( عبرانيين 4 : 12 ) المسيح فينا حي ، المسيح فينا يتكلم بكلام الله الحي ،  فيمتلئ القلب حياة وحرارة .  شمس البر ، نور العالم ، يبعث فينا حرارة ً ونورا ً .تحتاج الى الحرارة الروحية "  حَارِّينَ فِي الرُّوحِ ، عَابِدِينَ الرَّبَّ " اقترب منه ، سر معه ، اجعله رفيق طريقك ، يلتهب قلبك ، تمتلئ بالحرارة والحيوية والحياة .


----------



## fauzi (6 يونيو 2012)

466 - الانسان يحب النور ، النور يُظهر الاشياء ، يوضحها ، يلونها . كل انسان يسعى الى النور ليرى ويميز ويتمتع بما حوله . لا يكره النور الا من يعمل في الظلام . ومن يعمل في الظلام يعمل اشياء لا يحب ان يكشفها النور . الذي يعمل في الظلام يعمل اعمال الظلام . قال المسيح : " أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ . مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ . ( يوحنا 8 : 12 ) ومن له نور الحياة لا يحب الظلام ولا اعمال الظلام . احيانا ً يصيب العين مرض فتتألم من النور ، واحيانا ً يشوب الرؤيا خلل فتفقد التمييز في الرؤيا ولا ترى بجلاء ووضوح ، ولا بد من علاج المرض والا زاد فقاد الى العمى ، الى الظلام . والظلام موت ، الظلمة موت . يدعونا الله بقول بولس الرسول الى الاستنارة ، استنارة العيون ، والى استنارة الاذهان . بعض المكفوفين مفتوحو العيون ، يبدون كأنهم يبصرون . وبعض المكفوفين مغلقو العيون  لكنهم وعيونهم مغلقة يميزون ، بصيرتهم تعوض نقص بصرهم ، ورغم انهم في ظلمة البصر فهم يعيشون نور البصيرة . يقول يوحنا الرسول : " وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ " ( 1 يوحنا 5 : 20 ) هو نور العالم ، إن اردت نور بصر ٍ وبصيرة ، المسيح هو نور البصر ونور البصيرة ، ومن يتبعه لا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة .


----------



## fauzi (8 يونيو 2012)

467 - احيانا ً  نبحث عن الاشياء في غير مكانها ، ولا نجدها طبعا ً . كثيرا ً ما يبحث الناس عن المسيح في غير مكانه ولا يجدونه ، يظلون يبحثون عنه دون جدوى . حين وُلد جاء المجوس يبحثون عنه ، بحثوا عنه حيث يولد الملوك ، بحثوا عنه في القصر ، قصر هيرودس ولم يجدوه لأنه جاء ملكا ً روحيا ً على القلوب . وُلد في مذود بقر . وحين شب صبيا ً وذهب الى الهيكل في اورشليم وبقى  بالهيكل واكتشفوا غيابه ، بحثوا عنه بين الاقرباء والمعارف ولم يجدوه . لم يكن وسط الزحام ، كان في الهيكل جالسا ً بين المعلمين يسمعهم ويسألهم ، ولما سألوه أين كان قال : " يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَكُونَ فِي مَا لأَبِي " ( لوقا 2 : 49 ) . وحين كانوا في السفينة معذبين وسط العاصفة ، بحثوا عنه حولهم  في السفينة ولم يجدوه ، كان في مكان آخر ، جائهم ماشيا ً على البحر . وحين حسبوه في القبر بعد ان صلبوه ، جائت المريمات يبحثن عنه في القبر ولم يكن  بالقبر . القبر ليس مكان المسيح . قال الملاك : " لَيْسَ هُوَ ههُنَا ، لأَنَّهُ قَامَ كَمَا قَالَ " ( متى 28 : 6 ) . هل تعرف مكان المسيح بالنسبة لك ؟ أين مكانه في حياتك ؟ خارج القلب ، خارج الحياة ، أم داخل القلب وداخل الحياة ؟ إن عرفت مكانه بالنسبة لك الآن ، ستعرف مكانه بالنسبة لك في الابدية . إن كان في قلبك وفي حياتك ، ستكون في رفقته هناك ، وإن كان بعيدا ً عنك وعن حياتك الآن ، سيكون بعيدا ً عنك هناك . ابحث عنه جيدا ً واعرف مكانه الآن ، وافتح قلبك وحياتك له ، تكن معه هناك .


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 يونيو 2012)

هل تعرف مكان المسيح بالنسبة لك ؟ أين  مكانه في حياتك ؟ خارج القلب ، خارج الحياة ، أم داخل القلب وداخل الحياة ؟  إن عرفت مكانه بالنسبة لك الآن ، ستعرف مكانه بالنسبة لك في الابدية . إن  كان في قلبك وفي حياتك ، ستكون في رفقته هناك ، وإن كان بعيدا ً عنك وعن  حياتك الآن ، سيكون بعيدا ً عنك هناك . ابحث عنه جيدا ً واعرف مكانه الآن ،  وافتح قلبك وحياتك له ، تكن معه هناك .

جميييييييييييييييييل بجد
ميرسي كتيييييييير
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## sandymena31 (9 يونيو 2012)

يسوعى هو نبض القلب وضابطه ربنا يبارك تحب محبتكم


----------



## fauzi (9 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هل تعرف مكان المسيح بالنسبة لك ؟ أين  مكانه في حياتك ؟ خارج القلب ، خارج الحياة ، أم داخل القلب وداخل الحياة ؟  إن عرفت مكانه بالنسبة لك الآن ، ستعرف مكانه بالنسبة لك في الابدية . إن  كان في قلبك وفي حياتك ، ستكون في رفقته هناك ، وإن كان بعيدا ً عنك وعن  حياتك الآن ، سيكون بعيدا ً عنك هناك . ابحث عنه جيدا ً واعرف مكانه الآن ،  وافتح قلبك وحياتك له ، تكن معه هناك .
> 
> جميييييييييييييييييل بجد
> ميرسي كتيييييييير
> ...


شكرااا بنت الكنيسة ... الرب يباركك 


sandymena31 قال:


> يسوعى هو نبض القلب وضابطه ربنا يبارك تحب محبتكم


شكراااا sandymena31 ... الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (9 يونيو 2012)

468 - الحياة الآن سريعة ، الناس تجري ، تتسابق . الوقت لا يسمح للناس بالتأني ، بالتروي ، بالتعمق . والناس ليس لديها صبر ، ليس لديها اهتمام للوصول الى العمق ، فيأخذون من الحياة ضحالتها ، رغوتها الفارغة ، اتفه وادنى ما بها . الصياد الماهر يدخل الى العمق يصطاد السمك الكبير . الزارع الماهر يلقي بذاره في ارض ٍ لها عمق تنبت شجرا ً كبيرا ً . خرج الزارع ليزرع وليلقي بذاره في الارض ، سقط بعضٌ على ارض لم تكن لها تربة كثيرة فنبت حالا ً إذ لم يكن له عمق ارض ، ولكن لما اشرقت الشمس احترق . وإذ لم يكن له اصل ٌ جف .  هكذا قال المسيح في مثاله ليصور الانسان السطحي العاطفي الضحل ، سريعا ً يتأثر بما يرى ويسمع ويجري مندفعا ً خلف عواطفه الجامحة . وما ان تشتد حرارة الشمس وترتفع العقبات امامه حتى يتعثر ويسقط . أما الانسان المتعمق فهو كالبذرة التي سقطت على الارض الجيدة ، العميقة ، فاعطت ثمرا ً ، ثمرا ً كثيرا ً ، جذورها اخترقت عمق الارض فنمت . هكذا الانسان صاحب الهدف يعرف الى اين يذهب ، ويذهب . الذي يعرف اعماق الحياة ، مقاصد الله لنا في الحياة . يسعى لما هو  ابعد من الحاضر ، يتطلع الى المستقبل . لا يحيا حياة ً بلا عمق بل يصبو الى الحياة الاعمق . لا يطلب رغوة حياة سرعان ما تخبو ، بل يطلب حياة ً ابدية باقية لا تنتهي . لهؤلاء يقول المسيح : " اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ وَبِرَّهُ " وكل ما عدا ذلك حياة ٌ وشهوات ٌ بلا عمق ارض . ادخل الى العمق ، ازرع في العمق ، تحصل على الغالي والثمين ، وتحصد الشهي الوفير .


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يونيو 2012)

الذي يعرف اعماق الحياة ،  مقاصد الله لنا في الحياة . يسعى لما هو  ابعد من الحاضر ، يتطلع الى  المستقبل . لا يحيا حياة ً بلا عمق بل يصبو الى الحياة الاعمق . لا يطلب  رغوة حياة سرعان ما تخبو ، بل يطلب حياة ً ابدية باقية لا تنتهي . لهؤلاء  يقول المسيح : " اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ وَبِرَّهُ " وكل ما  عدا ذلك حياة ٌ وشهوات ٌ بلا عمق ارض . ادخل الى العمق ، ازرع في العمق ،  تحصل على الغالي والثمين ، وتحصد الشهي الوفير .

ميرسي كتيييييييير
ربنا يعوض تعب محبه حضرتك
​


----------



## fauzi (10 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الذي يعرف اعماق الحياة ،  مقاصد الله لنا في الحياة . يسعى لما هو  ابعد من الحاضر ، يتطلع الى  المستقبل . لا يحيا حياة ً بلا عمق بل يصبو الى الحياة الاعمق . لا يطلب  رغوة حياة سرعان ما تخبو ، بل يطلب حياة ً ابدية باقية لا تنتهي . لهؤلاء  يقول المسيح : " اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ وَبِرَّهُ " وكل ما  عدا ذلك حياة ٌ وشهوات ٌ بلا عمق ارض . ادخل الى العمق ، ازرع في العمق ،  تحصل على الغالي والثمين ، وتحصد الشهي الوفير .
> 
> ميرسي كتيييييييير
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبه حضرتك
> ​


شكرااا بنت الكنيسة .. الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (10 يونيو 2012)

469 - حين اعتلى الملك سليمان ملكه  " تَرَاءَى الرَّبُّ لِسُلَيْمَانَ فِي حُلْمٍ لَيْلا ً، وَقَالَ اللهُ : اسْأَلْ مَاذَا أُعْطِيكَ ." ( 1 ملوك 3 : 5 ) عرض ٌ خطير ، ماذا يطلب وهو يسمع الله يعرض عليه أي شيء ٍ يطلبه ؟ خطير ٌ ومحير . كان له الغِنى ، غِنى العالم كله لو طلبه . وكان له القوة والسلطان والقدرة ، كل العالم يصبح تحت قدميه . لكن سليمان ، سليمان الحكيم طلب من الله حكمة وفهما ً ومعرفة . واعطاه الله الحكمة والغِنى والقوة . والله يعرض على كل منا نفس العرض : " اسْأَلْ مَاذَا أُعْطِيكَ " ونتردد ونتحير ونرتبك ونسأل اشياء صغيــــرة ، زائلة ، حقيرة . والله لا يُسر بالطلبة الصغيرة ، الله يُسر بالطلبات الكبيرة . يقول الله لنا كما قال في سفر اشعياء النبي 7 : 11  " اُطْلُبْ لِنَفْسِكَ آيَةً مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ. عَمِّقْ طَلَبَكَ أَوْ رَفِّعْهُ إِلَى فَوْق " الطلبة العظيمة تعظيم ٌ لله العظيم . الطلبة الصغيرة تقليل من شأن الله . فاطلب ما هو عظيم وكبير . كأن نلجأ الى ملك أو رئيس أو أمير ونطلب منه قطعة حلوى . قطعة حلوى من الملك أو الرئيس ! قطعة الحلوى نجدها عند ادنى شخص أما العظائم فعند العظماء فقط . طلبتنا من الله العظيم نجعلها عظيمة تناسب عظمته . فحين يسألك الله : " اسْأَلْ مَاذَا أُعْطِيكَ " فعمق طلبك ، رفّعه الى فوق ليسمو مع سمو الله . نعيش حقراء والهنا غني لأننا لا نطلب منه ما يغنينا . نعيش ضعفاء والهنا قوي لأننا لا نطلب منه  ما يقوينا . نعيش بؤساء والهنا يريدنا سعداء ، فرحين ، مبتهجين . الله يعطي " بِسَخَاءٍ وَلاَ يُعَيِّرُ " بغِنى ً ولا يقصّر . قال المسيح : " تَطْلُبُونَ مَا تُرِيدُونَ فَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ." ( يوحنا 15 : 7 ) .


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يونيو 2012)

فحين يسألك الله : " اسْأَلْ مَاذَا  أُعْطِيكَ " فعمق طلبك ، رفّعه الى فوق ليسمو مع سمو الله . نعيش حقراء  والهنا غني لأننا لا نطلب منه ما يغنينا . نعيش ضعفاء والهنا قوي لأننا لا  نطلب منه  ما يقوينا . نعيش بؤساء والهنا يريدنا سعداء ، فرحين ، مبتهجين .  الله يعطي " بِسَخَاءٍ وَلاَ يُعَيِّرُ " بغِنى ً ولا يقصّر . قال المسيح :  " تَطْلُبُونَ مَا تُرِيدُونَ فَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ." ( يوحنا 15 : 7 ) .

جميييييييييييييل
ميرسي كتييييييير
انا لازم ادخل هنا كل يوم
ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك 
​


----------



## rimonda (11 يونيو 2012)

كلام رائع رائع رائع يدخل الى اعماق اعماق القلب الرب يبارك حياتك اخ فوزي انا استفيد كثيرا منك شكر الك


----------



## fauzi (11 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> فحين يسألك الله : " اسْأَلْ مَاذَا  أُعْطِيكَ " فعمق طلبك ، رفّعه الى فوق ليسمو مع سمو الله . نعيش حقراء  والهنا غني لأننا لا نطلب منه ما يغنينا . نعيش ضعفاء والهنا قوي لأننا لا  نطلب منه  ما يقوينا . نعيش بؤساء والهنا يريدنا سعداء ، فرحين ، مبتهجين .  الله يعطي " بِسَخَاءٍ وَلاَ يُعَيِّرُ " بغِنى ً ولا يقصّر . قال المسيح :  " تَطْلُبُونَ مَا تُرِيدُونَ فَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ." ( يوحنا 15 : 7 ) .
> 
> جميييييييييييييل
> ميرسي كتييييييير
> ...


شكرااا بنت الكنيسة ... الرب يباركك 



rimonda قال:


> كلام رائع رائع رائع يدخل الى اعماق اعماق القلب الرب يبارك حياتك اخ فوزي انا استفيد كثيرا منك شكر الك



شكراااا rimonda  على تقييمك الموضوع ..الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (11 يونيو 2012)

470 - طريق الحياة احيانا ً سهل ٌ مستو ٍ تقفز خطواتنا عليه طروبة ً راقصة ، واحيانا ً يكون وعرا ً تتعثر اقدامنا في حفره وتصطدم بعقباته . ويلتوي منا الطريق ويطول ويتعرج . ونتسائل في حيرة : كيف ولماذا ؟ لماذا يا رب ؟ لماذا نعيش محمولين على تيار ٍ لا سلطان لنا عليه ؟ لماذا يا رب ، لماذا نعيش محوطين بغيوم مجهول ٍ لا معرفة لنا به ؟   ويثقل السؤال ويصعب الجواب ، وتصرخ الحيرة ويتصاعد الضباب . ووسط غبار الشك نسمع صوت الله يقول على لسان القديس بولس الرسول : "	وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعًا لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ الله َ، الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ. " ( رومية 8 : 28 ) كل الاشياء ، كلها الابيض منها والاسود ، الظاهر منها والخفي ، الكبير منها والصغير ، كلها تعمل معا ً في نسيج واحد ، مغزولة ً منسوجة ً معا ً كصناعة السجاد . الخيوط من كل لون وطول ٍ وسمك تتداخل معا ً في تكوين ٍ واحد لتصنع تصميما ً ورسما ً ولوحة ً فنية ً رائعة ً جميلة تُسعد وتُفرح وتُبهر . هكذا كل الاشياء تعمل معا ً ، تتداخل في تكوين ٍ واحد ، كلها للخير ، استواء الطريق ووعورته ، سهولته وصعوبته ، حفره ، عقباته ، التوائاته وتعرجه ، كلها للخير للذين يحبون الله . كل الاشياء بيده ، كل الخيوط في كفه ، لا يفلت من يده خيط ، يده كبيرة قادرة ، وقلبه متسع ٌ محب ، فيجعل الاشياء كلها تعمل معا ً لخيرنا ، لخيرك .


----------



## fauzi (12 يونيو 2012)

471 - وسط الحياة والاحداث حولنا ، تحوطنا ، تعصرنا ، تعتصرنا ، ونحن نحارب ونصارع ونقاوم حين تزداد علينا الضغوط ، حين نشعر بالارهاق ، بالانهيار ، حين نبدأ نخور ونضعف ، نتصور ان الله قد تركنا ، نسينا ، لا يهتم بنا . نغوص وسط الصراع ، نضيع وسط العواصف ، تنهار مقاومتنا مع انهيار قوتنا ، نغرق وسط الامواج العاتية ، بينما هو معنا ، بجوارنا وسط العاصفة . مثل التلاميذ حين كانوا في السفينة وسط البحر وهاج البحر وارتفع الموج وامتلئت السفينة بالماء ، قاوموا ، صارعوا ، واجهوا العاصفة بكل قوتهم . وكان المسيح معهم في مؤخرة السفينة على وسادة ٍ نائما ً . ايقظوه وقالوا له : " يَا مُعَلِّمُ ، أَمَا يَهُمُّكَ أَنَّنَا نَهْلِكُ ؟ " ( مرقس 4 : 38 ) طبعا ً يهمه . قام وانتهر الريح ، واسكت البحر " وَصَارَ هُدُوءٌ عَظِيمٌ .  وَقَالَ لَهُمْ : مَا بَالُكُمْ خَائِفِينَ هكَذَا ؟ كَيْفَ لاَ إِيمَانَ لَكُمْ ؟ " كان معهم في نفس السفينة ، يواجه نفس المصير . لم يتذكروه ، لم يطلبوا معونته . لم يحسبوا انه يقدر ان يصنع شيئا ً أكثر مما هم صانعون . هم صيادون لهم خبرة ودراية وفهم بغدر البحر وعنف العاصفة ، لكنه هو ، له قدرة ٌ وقوة ٌ وسلطان على الريح والبحر والموج . وبعد ان قام وانتهر الريح واسكت البحر ، استيقظ ايمانهم ، أفاقوا ، رأوه شامخا ً اقوى من العواصف والبحر والموج . لا تحصر نظرك فيما حولك من عواصف ، ارفع نظرك اليه ، اسمع صوته يعلو فوق كل العواصف ويقول : لا تخف ، كيف لا ايمان لك ؟


----------



## fauzi (13 يونيو 2012)

472 - هل تشعر احيانا ً بالحزن ؟ ومن ينجو منه ، اشياء كثيرة تحل بنا تجر خلفها الحزن الاسود . رحيل عزيز لنا ، الاصابة بمرض ، خسارة مال ، فشل ٌ ، احباط ٌ ، ضياع أمل . ويغزو الحزن قلوبنا ويحتلها ، وتجف نضارة الحياة ويشيخ وجه الارض ويصمت تغريد الطيور ، تظلم اشعة الشمس ، يخبو الضوء ويحل الظلام ، تفيض الدموع ، تطفح العيون ، تتحول الى ينابيع لا تنضب ، يضغط على الانفاس جليد ، يسقط على الجسد جبل . الحزن قاس ٍ ، قاتل ، يُشعل النار في الضلوع . وسط ذلك الظلام الكريه يعلو صوت بولس الرسول ويقول : " اِفْرَحُوا فِي الرَّبِّ كُلَّ حِينٍ ، وَأَقُولُ أَيْضًا : افْرَحُوا." ( فيلبي 4 : 4 ) الفرح لا يحدده زمن ، لا يحصره وقت . في الفرح ننسى الزمن ، الزمن القبيح . الفرح لا يسببه حدث ، لا يجلبه شيء . في الفرح نغلب الظروف ، الظرف الاليم ، لأن الفرح في الرب ، لهذا نفرح ُ كل حين . نفرح بالرب الذي بداخلنا فيخرج الفرح من مسام ارواحنا . نفرح بالرب الذي يوجد معنا فيحوط الفرح حياتنا ووجودنا . ونمضي في الحياة لا يغزونا حزن ولا يسودنا ألم . يثبت فرحه ُ فينا ويكمل فرحنا . ويعود تغريد الطيور ، وتكون الشمس اكثر اشراقا ً ، وينفجر الضوء ويعلو . وتجف الدموع ، ويذوب الجليد ، ويصلب الجسد عوده . ونسير حياتنا بلا حزن ، بلا هموم ، بلا ضجر . لا يشوب فرحنا غمام ، لا يغلب الزمان فرحنا . ولا يشوه فرحنا مكان ، لا يغلب المكان فرحنا . لا يفرق فرحنا انسان ، لا يغلب انسان فرحنا . لأن فرحنا هو في الرب . والرب أقوى من الزمان ومن المكان ومن الانسان .


----------



## fauzi (15 يونيو 2012)

473 - خلق الله آدم ووضعه بالجنة ليعملها ويحفظها . واحاطه بكل ما هو جميل ، بنبات وحيوان . ضباب ٌ يطلع من الارض ويسقي كل وجه الارض " وَأَنْبَتَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ كُلَّ شَجَرَةٍ شَهِيَّةٍ لِلنَّظَرِ وَجَيِّدَةٍ لِلأَكْلِ " ( تكوين 2 : 9 )  وامتلئت الجنة بكل انواع الحيوان والاسماك والطيور والدبابات .  " وَرَأَى اللهُ كُلَّ مَا عَمِلَهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ حَسَنٌ جِدًّا. " وكان يسود الجنة حب ٌ غلفها بغلالة رقيقة رائعة . احب الله الانسان واحب الانسان الله . احب الانسان المخلوقات الاخرى واحبته المخلوقات الاخرى . حب ٌ جعل الجنة ، جنة . وكان ذلك في نظر الله حسنا ً جدا ً ، حتى دخلت الخطية الى الجنة فاوجدت معها العداوة . وكانت اقسى عداوة بين الانسان والشيطان ، الحية . قال الله للحية : " مَلْعُونَةٌ أَنْتِ .... عَلَى بَطْنِكِ تَسْعَيْنَ وَتُرَابًا تَأْكُلِينَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكِ. وَأَضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْأَةِ ، وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَأْسَكِ ، وَأَنْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ . " ولم يكن جو العداوة والكراهية مناسبا ً للجنة ، فخرج الانسان منها . واستمرت العداوة لكن محبة الله لم تتوقف للانسان . وعد الله الانسان ان نسل المرأة الرب يسوع المسيح يسحق رأس الحية . وجاء المسيح وبموته على الصليب وقيامته امات الموت وحطم رأس الحية . وما يزال الله حتى اليوم والى نهاية العالم يسحق الخطية والشيطان عنا . يقول بولس الرسول في رومية 16 : 20 " وَإِلهُ السَّلاَمِ سَيَسْحَقُ الشَّيْطَانَ تَحْتَ أَرْجُلِكُمْ سَرِيعًا. " الله هو الذي يحارب عنا وبنا وفينا ويسحقه تحت اقدامنا . وكما يؤكد وعد الله لنا ( سريعا ً ) لا تأن ٍ ولا تأجيل . معركتنا مع الشيطان قصيرة مداها حياتنا هنا ، وهناك تكون النصرة مع اله السلام الى الابد .


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يونيو 2012)

ميرسييييييي كتييييييير
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك
​


----------



## fauzi (16 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ميرسييييييي كتييييييير
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك
> ​


شكرااا بنت الكنيسة ... الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (16 يونيو 2012)

474 - الطريق امامنا مليء ٌ بالهضاب والمرتفعات . عوائق كثيرة تملأ الطريق . ويضع الله امامنا وعدا ً رائعا ً في سفر اشعياء النبي 45 : 2 " أَنَا أَسِيرُ قُدَّامَكَ وَالْهِضَابَ أُمَهِّدُ. أُكَسِّرُ مِصْرَاعَيِ النُّحَاسِ ، وَمَغَالِيقَ الْحَدِيدِ أَقْصِفُ." لا نحتاج لأن نقفز فوق الهضاب أو تلتوي اقدامنا تحتنا بسببها . لا نحتاج الى أن  نشمّر سواعدنا ، نحفر ونحطم ونسوّي ونعبّد . هو نفسه يمهّد الهضاب ويسوّي الطريق ويمهّده ُ أمامنا . لا نحتاج الى ان نحاول فتح المصاريع وكسر المغاليق . نحاس ٌ وحديد ٌ  قاس ٍ لا يلين تحت طرقات ايدينا . هو نفسه يكسّر المصاريع  ويقصف المغاليق ويفتح المسدود ويُسقط الاسوار ويرفع العقبات . ما ان نخطو على اول الطريق ، ونرفع ابصارنا لنرى  وعورته وهضابه ومغاليقه ، لا نتردد ، لا نتراجع ، لا نخاف ، لا نُحجم . فلنتقدم بكل الثقة فيه ، الهنا الذي وعدنا . هو يسير امامنا ، هكذا يعدنا ، يعبّد ويسوّي ويمهّد الطريق بمروره فيه قبلنا . خطواته تعبّد المكان لخطواتنا . اقدامه تمهد لمواطئ اقدامنا . بالايمان نسير خلفه  وهو يسير امامنا ، بالثقة بوعده نخطو في طريقنا وهو يخطو قبلنا . لا تُصدم من ارتفاع الهضاب تملأ حياتك ، لا تخشى كثرة المنحنيات والالتوائات في العالم ، فهو قد سار الحياة ، حياتك قبلك ، وعاش في العالم ، هذا العالم ، مثلك ، ومهّد الهضاب وكسر المصاريع وحطّم المغاليق .


----------



## fauzi (17 يونيو 2012)

475 - تتراكم السُحب وتُخفي زرقة السماء وتجعلها داكنة ًَ سوداء . تُخفي وجه الشمس وتحجب نورها . الا ان ّ الشمس تعود تفرض سيطرتها . السُحب الداكنة لا تقتل الشمس ، تخفيها الى حين ، ثم تستعيد الشمس قوتها وتُرسل اشعتها القوية فتذيب السحب وتسقطها مطرا ً . وتسيل دموع السحب المهزومة وتسقط على الارض منسحقة ً صريعة . ويتحول قتامها خيرا ً وبركة على الارض وخيرا ً للانسان . يقول الله في سفر الجامعة 11 : 3 " إِذَا امْتَلأَتِ السُّحُبُ مَطَرًا تُرِيقُهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ." السحب السوداء القاتمة تأتي بالخير والبركة ، يحول الله لونها الاسود الى خضرة ٍ وثمر ٍ متعدد الالوان ، ومهما اختفت الشمس خلف السحاب وغابت ، لا بد أن تعود بكل القوة وتُسقط منها المطر ، وتتربع في السماء ، تُرسل اشعتها الدافئة ونورها الساطع ليعم الارض . السحب السوداء تحمل لنا مطرا ً وخيرا ً ، والمتاعب السوداء تجلب لنا بركة ً ونعمة . فحين ترى السحاب يتجمع ويتراكم لا تفزع بل افرح . فالشمس خلف الغيوم والسحاب قوية ٌ مشرقة ٌ قادرة ، تحول السحب مطرا ً . وحين ترى غيوم المتاعب وسحبها تتجمع وتتراكم لا تجزع بل افرح ، فالله يمسك بزمام الاحداث بقوة ٍ وقدرة ٍ وسلطان ، ويحول المتاعب رحمة . فاهلا ً بالسحب فهي تحمل المطر ، واهلا ً بالمتاعب ففي اعماقها رحمة .


----------



## fauzi (18 يونيو 2012)

476 - في عصرنا هذا ، الغني المملوء بكل مباهج الحياة ومتعها وحضارتها ، ما نزال نجد الفقر والجوع والمرض يفتك بالالوف . ويدعونا الله ويوصينا ان نهتم بالمساكين ، فيقول داود النبي في مزمور 41 : 1 " طُوبَى لِلَّذِي يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْمِسْكِينِ . فِي يَوْمِ الشَّرِّ يُنَجِّيهِ الرَّبُّ. " ويحفّزنا الله على مساعدة المساكين ، ويعدنا أن ينجّينا ويساعدنا عند احتياجنا للمساعدة . يقول يعقوب الرسول : " 	اَلدِّيَانَةُ الطَّاهِرَةُ النَّقِيَّةُ عِنْدَ اللهِ الآبِ هِيَ هذِهِ : افْتِقَادُ الْيَتَامَى وَالأَرَامِلِ فِي ضِيقَتِهِمْ " ( يعقوب 1 : 27 ) ويقول القديس يوحنا الرسول في رسالته الاولى 3 : 17  " مَنْ كَانَ لَهُ مَعِيشَةُ الْعَالَمِ ، وَنَظَرَ أَخَاهُ مُحْتَاجًا ، وَأَغْلَقَ أَحْشَاءَهُ عَنْهُ ، فَكَيْفَ تَثْبُتُ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ فِيهِ ؟ " كيف تجد للطعام مذاقا ً وبجوارك جائع ٌ يتلوى جوفه ؟ كيف تتمتع بالحياة ونعمها وامامك بائس ٌ محروم ٌ تعس ؟  يُعلن المسيح ان المساكين اخوته الأصاغر ، ويصور يوم الحساب عند مكافئة الابرار ومعاقبة الاشرار ، يقول في انجيل متى 25 ان الله سيضع الابرار عن يمينه ويقول لهم : " تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي، رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ . لأَنِّي جُعْتُ فَأَطْعَمْتُمُونِي . عَطِشْتُ فَسَقَيْتُمُونِي . كُنْتُ غَرِيبًا فَآوَيْتُمُونِي . عُرْيَانًا فَكَسَوْتُمُونِي . مَرِيضًا فَزُرْتُمُونِي . مَحْبُوسًا فَأَتَيْتُمْ إِلَيَّ . " وحين يسألونه : متى يا رب ؟ فيجيبهم : " بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ فَعَلْتُمُوهُ بِأَحَدِ إِخْوَتِي هؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ، فَبِي فَعَلْتُمْ . " ويضع الاشرار عن يساره ويقول لهم : " اذْهَبُوا  عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ ، لأَنِّي جُعْتُ فَلَمْ تُطْعِمُونِي. عَطِشْتُ فَلَمْ تَسْقُونِي . كُنْتُ غَرِيبًا فَلَمْ تَأْوُونِي . عُرْيَانًا فَلَمْ تَكْسُونِي . مَرِيضًا وَمَحْبُوسًا فَلَمْ تَزُورُونِي." وحين يسألونه : متى رأيناك كذلك ؟ ويجيبهم قائلا ً : " بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوهُ بِأَحَدِ هؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ، فَبِي لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا. " هكذا يكافئ الله من يساعد المسكين ، وهكذا يعاقب من لا يساعده . ما تفعله بالمحتاجين هنا له عقاب ٌ أو ثواب ٌ هناك ، فهم اخوة الرب الاصاغر .


----------



## sandymena31 (19 يونيو 2012)

اشكرك يا رب على نعمتك وبركه اخوتى الذين يفتقدونى برسائل نعمتك علينا باركهم واحفظهم يا رب


----------



## fauzi (19 يونيو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> اشكرك يا رب على نعمتك وبركه اخوتى الذين يفتقدونى برسائل نعمتك علينا باركهم واحفظهم يا رب



الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (19 يونيو 2012)

477 - اعظم ما يصبو اليه انسان هو ارضاء الله . ارضاء الله هدف ٌ عظيم ٌ ومقصد ٌ رائع ٌ مجيد . الله يجعل كل شيء لصالحنا ، فهو يحبنا ويرعانا ويهتم بنا . ونحن بدورنا لا بد ان نسعى لنرضي الله ونتبع وصاياه . يقول النبي سليمان الحكيم في سفر الامثال 16 : 7 " إِذَا أَرْضَتِ الرَّبَّ طُرُقُ إِنْسَانٍ ، جَعَلَ أَعْدَاءَهُ أَيْضًا يُسَالِمُونَهُ." السلام اسمى ما يسعى اليه الناس ويصبون اليه . السلام يحقق هدوء ً وراحة ً ورخاء . مسالمة العدو يحقق السلام ، ولكن تحقيقه ليس سهلا ً ميسورا ً . يرسم النبي سليمان الحكيم الطريق الى ذلك بارضاء الله ، حين ترضي الله وتطيع وصاياه يحوّل اعدائك اصدقاء ، وتحقق السلام وتتفادى الصراع والحرب وسفك الدماء . ويحول العداوة صفاء والكراهية محبة في قلوب  الاعداء ، وهو وحده القادر على تغيير القلوب وتصفية النفوس . جعل لابان يصفح عن يعقوب ويكرمه . وعيسو الساعي للقتل والانتقام يعانقه ويقبّله . وشاول الطرسوسي أخا ً ورفيقا ً لمن سعى اليهم ليفتك بهم . الله يستطيع ذلك ويفعله . الى كل انسان يسلك طرقا ً ترضيه . كما فعل مع النبي دانيال حين القوه في جب الاسود عقابا ً على سلوكه المرضي لله واتباعه لتعاليمه ووصاياه . وما ان سقط النبي وسط الوحوش الكاسرة والمفترسة ، حتى حولها الله الى حيوانات اليفة تلتف حوله في وداعة ومسالمة ، تداعبه وتقفز حوله وتلعق وجهه ويديه في ود  ٍ وصداقة . حتى الحيوان المفترس يسالم الانسان الذي يرضي الله . اعتى اعدائك يُصبح صديقا ً يسعى لخيرك ، إن كانت طرقك مرضية لله .


----------



## fauzi (20 يونيو 2012)

478 - الثمر على الشجرة يزينها ويتوجها ويجملها . الشجرة المثمرة زينة الاشجار . يقول المسيح في انجيل يوحنا 15 : 1 ، 2 " أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ الْحَقِيقِيَّةُ وَأَبِي الْكَرَّامُ. كُلُّ غُصْنٍ فِيَّ لاَ يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ يَنْزِعُهُ ، وَكُلُّ مَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ يُنَقِّيهِ لِيَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ أَكْثَرَ. " الغصن المثمر ينقيه ويشذبه لتزداد ثماره وتكثر ، والغصن العاقر ، غير المثمر ينزعه ويلقيه فيجف ويحترق . وحين ينقّي الله الغصن يستخدم احيانا ً سكينا ً أو مقصا ً . يقطع جزء ً جافا ً أو ورقة ً صفراء تعطّل زيادة الاثمار . والقطع والقص قد يؤلم الغصن أو يجرحه  ويؤذيه . لكن ظهور الثمار وانتشارها على الغصن تنسيه كل الالم ، وتجعله يسعد بالقطع والقص الذي تم بيد الكرّام الحكيم الحليم الذي يستخدم كل شيء ليصل الى اعلى درجة من الاثمار . الغصن غير المثمر يُقطع ويسقط تحت الاقدام ، لا يهتم به الكرّام  وانما يُصبح لعبة للصغار أو وقودا ً للنار . أما الغصن المثمر فهو كل اهتمام الكرّام وعنايته  ورعايته . ايها الغصن المثمر هنيئا ً لك هذا الاهتمام والرعاية ، حتى لو استدعى الامر بعض التنقية والتشذيب والتقليم ، فهذا كله يقودك الى الاثمار . وكلما زاد الثمر وتضاعف ، كلما سعد الكرّام بك ، وافتخرت الكرمة وزاد تمسكها بك وفرحها بثمارك . واثبت في الكرمة ، تثبت الكرمة فيك . بدون ذلك لا تأتي بثمر ، وبه هو ( الكرمة الحقيقية )  تأتي بثمر ٍ كثير .


----------



## fauzi (22 يونيو 2012)

479 - التقارب يخلق التفاهم . كلما اقتربنا من بعضنا ، كلمنا ادركنا كل ما يتصل بنا . نفهم ما يسعد الآخرين وما يسيئهم . نعرف احتياجاتهم قبل ان يطلبوها ، ونستجيب لها قبل ان يتحدثوا بها . هكذا في علاقتنا بالله ، كلما اقتربنا منه ، كلما عرفناه . يقول الوحي المقدس في سفر النبي اشعياء 65 : 24   " وَيَكُونُ أَنِّي قَبْلَمَا يَدْعُونَ أَنَا أُجِيبُ ، وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بَعْدُ أَنَا أَسْمَعُ." ليس هناك ما هو اسرع من هذه الاستجابة ، لأن الله يعرف خلجات نفوسنا ونبض قلوبنا قبلما ندعو وقبل ان ينتهي كلامنا تُسمع طلباتنا ، حالا ً يجيب وفي لحظتها يسمع ويستجيب . يعرف احتياجي ، ويرتب في محبته وعنايته سدادها . قبل ان أمر في تجربة ٍ صعبة ، يسلحني لاواجهها . قبل ان يظهر في حياتي نقص ٌ يُسرع بأن يوفره . هذا يجعلني انام مطمئنا ً مستريحا ً في حضن عناية أبي . وهذا يجعلني اتمسك بقوة ٍ وايمان به فهو أمسي ويومي وغدي . إن اهتززت خوفا ً من خطر يُحدق بي أُخطئ اليه . إن قلقتُ واحترت امام حاجة ٌ تلزمني أنكر وجوده . فهو بقربي ، داخلي يكشف عقلي وفكري . وهو اسرع من البرق في الاستجابة لاستنجادي به . فانعم بانك في خاطر الله دائما ً ، واسترح انك في متناول يده كل الوقت . ما أروع واعظم أن تكون مصدر اهتمامه وموضوع عنايته وهدف رعايته واستجابته . قبل أن تدعو يستجيب وقبل أن تتكلم يسمع .


----------



## fauzi (23 يونيو 2012)

480 - قبل ان نخطو دائما ً نتحسس مكان خطوتنا . نريد ان نعرف ونطمئن ان لاقدامنا موضعا ً آمنا ً ، فلا نخطو في النار ولا نخطو في الماء . لا بد ان يكون طريقنا آمنا ً ، صلبا ً ثابتا ً سالما ً . لكن الله احيانا ما يشق لنا طريقا ً وسط الصعب والمستحيل ، وسط النار او وسط الماء  ، فيجعل الله  لنا في النار طريقا ً وفي البحر طريقا ً . في البرية الصفراء الجافة والشعب يجري خوفا ً وفزعا ً من فرعون ، متفرقين مبعثرين ، فزعين صارخين . وصلوا الى البحر ، مساحات شاسعة من الماء امامهم ، لا طريق فيها . ومساحات شاسعة في الصحراء خلفهم لا طريق فيها . والشعب محصور ٌ بين العائقين ، لا يستطيعون السير . ووقف موسى النبي يواجه صرخات واعتراضات وتساؤلات الشعب الغاضب . وعلا صوته فوق صراخهم وقال : " لاَ تَخَافُوا ". كيف لا يخافون وليس لهم طريق ٌ هنا أو هناك ؟ الموت امامهم وخلفهم . وصاح باعلى  صوته : " قِفُوا وَانْظُرُوا خَلاَصَ الرَّبِّ " خلاص الرب ؟ وكيف يكون ؟ كيف يمكن ؟ تجمدت اقدامهم خوفا ً وعجزا ً . لا طريق امامهم . ووقفوا ، لا طاعة لموسى النبي بل حيرة ً ويأسا ً . وأمر الله موسى أن يمد يده بعصاه على البحر ، ولمس بطرف العصا الماء ، وانشق البحر ، انقسم ،  ظهر قاعه ُ يابسا ً . ومد الشعب اقدامه بحرص يتحسسون مكان خطواتهم وكان لاقدامهم موضع آمن وسط البحر . جعل الله لهم في البحر طريقا ً ، وعبروا ، مروا والماء على يمينهم وعلى يسارهم ، سور ٌ يحميهم . واصبح الماء معبرا ً ، ورأوا واقدامهم على اليابسة خلاص الرب . الرب يصنع لك في البحر طريقا ً ويجعل لك في النار طريقا ً . طريقا ً آمنا ً صلبا ً ثابتا ً سالما ً . لا تخف انظر وانتظر خلاص الرب .


----------



## sandymena31 (24 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لتعب محبتكم فى المسيح ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (24 يونيو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> شكرا لتعب محبتكم فى المسيح ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكرااا sandymena31 .. الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (24 يونيو 2012)

481 - الخوف يغزو كل قلب . مهما كانت شجاعة الشجاع لا بد ان يواجه الخوف . بعضنا يخاف من اتفه الامور وبعضنا يخاف من اقواها ، وهذا يفرّق بين الجبان والشجاع ، لكن الكل يخاف . نخاف الالم ، نخاف المرض ، نخاف الموت . الخوف سببه عدم الاطمئنان لنهاية ٍ سالمة . نخاف المرض خوفا ً من الموت . لو عرفنا ان نهاية المرض شفاء لما خفناه . ولو عرفنا ان نهاية الطريق هناء وسعادة لما خفناه . والمؤمن يواجه الخوف بايمانه ، وكلما زاد ايمانه ُ قل خوفه ، وكلما قل ايمانه زاد خوفه . الله يعدنا بالامان ، يعدنا برحلة حياة آمنة . لا يعدنا الله برحلة هادئة فقد تضطرب الحياة حولنا وتصخب ، وتعلو الامواج وتصدم السفينة وتتلاعب وتعبث بها . لكن ذلك كله لا يهدد أماننا وسلامنا فالقبطان يمسك بيده الزمام ، ويعرف ويقدر على الابحار بالسفينة وسط أعتى العواصف ، حتى يرسو بها وبنا في بر الأمان والراحة والسلام . حين الزم المسيح تلاميذه ليدخلوا السفينة ويسبقوه الى العبر . وحين هبت الريح وهاج البحر وجائت العاصفة واحاطت بهم ، ظنوا انه قد تركهم للهلاك والموت ، خافوا وارتعبوا ، وخاروا وانهاروا . لكنه رآهم وأحس بخوفهم وأدرك عجزهم وجائهم ، جائهم ماشيا ً على البحر . جاء ليحقق لهم الأمان الذي وعدهم به . واسكت الريح واسكن البحر واخرس العاصفة . فمع ان رحلتهم لم تكن هادئة لكنها كانت آمنة ونهايتها سالمة . مهما ضجت الحياة حولك وهاجت . مهما ضجّت الظروف حولك وماجت ، لا تخف ، النهاية سعيدة ، آمنة . ميناء الوصول مضمون ٌ ، سالم .


----------



## fauzi (25 يونيو 2012)

482 - في سكون الليل يشق الصمت صوت الكروان . يعلو يمزق الظلام ، يتموج ، الملك لك ، لك ، لك . الملك لك ، لك ، لك . يترجم الطائر ، سفير الخليقة الاعتراف بملك الله . الله وحده صاحب الملك . المُلك لله وحده ، لأن له الملك والقوة والمجد الى ابد الآبدين . كم من جبابرة ٍ علا مقدارهم وتطاولوا حتى السحاب وبعد أن علوا  سقطوا . بعد ان تجبروا انكسروا ، وبعد أن ملئوا الكون زالوا . اما الله فكما يجيء الصوت من البداية الى النهاية عبر الزمان ، الملك له ، له ، له . وكم من ملوك ٍ ملكوا باموالهم ، سادوا البر والبحر، الارض والجو . استعبدوا الجماد والحيوان والانسان . اشتروا ما لا يباع وما لا يُشترى ، ثم فجأة ذاب الذهب وتبعثر المال وزال المُلك وهوت العروش . اما الله وكما يُعلن الطائر السابح وسط الكون : الملك له ، له ، له . وكم من طغاة قطعوا الرقاب وقيدوا الشباب ، ومزقوا قلب الحرية ، فينسل سيف ٌ أقوى يقطعهم أو حق ٌ اسمى يسحقهم ، أو موت ٌ اسود يحصدهم . ويبقى الله الاقوى ، الاسمى ، الاعلى ، الاعظم . يا رب الملك لك ، لك . ارفع نظرك الى فوق ، الى السماء . ارفع قلبك الى اعلى ، الى العلاء . ارفع ظلمات الشك الاسود عن روحك ، تجده . صد غزوات الشر القاتم لقلبك ، تره .  الله القائم يملأ السماوات والارض بملكوته . الله المتربع على عرش الحياة والخلود بسلطانه . يشارك داود النبي الكروان ويرنم : " اَلرَّبُّ قَدْ مَلَكَ . لَبِسَ الْجَلاَلَ .  لَبِسَ الرَّبُّ الْقُدْرَةَ " ( مزمور 93 : 1 ) ويلحق دانيال بهما ويعترف : " آيَاتُهُ مَا أَعْظَمَهَا ، وَعَجَائِبُهُ مَا أَقْوَاهَا ! مَلَكُوتُهُ مَلَكُوتٌ أَبَدِيٌّ " ( دانيال 4 : 3 ) ويرنم الشعب كله ويقول : " لِتَفْرَحِ السَّمَاوَاتُ وَتَبْتَهِجِ الأَرْضُ وَيَقُولُوا فِي الأُمَمِ : الرَّبُّ قَدْ مَلَكَ. " ( 1 اخبار 16 : 31 ) هو المَلك ، والمُلك له وحده . وهو السيد ، والسيادة والسلطان له وحده . هو الرب والخضوع والعبادة له وحده . نعم يا رب ، المُلك لك ، لك ، لك . نعم يا رب لك المُلك والقوة والمجد الى أبد الآبدين ، آمين .


----------



## sandymena31 (26 يونيو 2012)

نعم يا رب لك الملك والقوة و المجد الى الابد آمين اليك نرفع عيونا وقلوبنا تسندنا يا رب فى  ضعفاتنا وتقوينا وتشددنا بالايمان


----------



## fauzi (26 يونيو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> نعم يا رب لك الملك والقوة و المجد الى الابد آمين اليك نرفع عيونا وقلوبنا تسندنا يا رب فى  ضعفاتنا وتقوينا وتشددنا بالايمان



الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (26 يونيو 2012)

483 - البعض يكره الانتظار ويبغضه  ويستثقله . يقولون وقوع البلاء اهون من انتظاره . هذا في انتظار البلاء والشقاء لا الفرج والهناء . انتظار الفرج فرح ، انتظار الهناء سعادة . حين تقدم ابونا يعقوب لزواج راحيل ابنة خاله ، كان مهرها سبع سنوات يخدم فيها خاله . سبع سنوات طوال . لم تكن في نظره ِ طوال . يقول الكتاب المقدس : " وَكَانَتْ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ كَأَيَّامٍ قَلِيلَةٍ بِسَبَبِ مَحَبَّتِهِ لَهَا." ( تكوين 29 : 20 ) ينتظر محبوبته ، وانتظار الحبيب ، محبوب . الحب يطوي السنين ويقصّرها ويجعل الانتظار حلوا ً مقبولا ً . انتظار الفرح يجعلنا نعيش الفرح المنتظر كل ايامه ونحياه . ونحن في انتظار مجيء المسيح ثانية ً ، نرى ايام الانتظار قليلة ولذيذة . يقول الوحي المقدس في رسالة العبرانيين 10 : 37 " لأَنَّهُ بَعْدَ قَلِيل جِدًّا سَيَأْتِي الآتِي وَلاَ يُبْطِئُ. " وقد أكّد الملاكان للرسل ولنا وللعالم أمر مجيئه ، فقالا : " إِنَّ يَسُوعَ هذَا الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ عَنْكُمْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ سَيَأْتِي هكَذَا كَمَا رَأَيْتُمُوهُ مُنْطَلِقًا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ . " ( اعمال 1 : 11 ) وكل مؤمن ينتظر هذا المجيء ، الرجاء المبارك بسعادة ٍ وفرحة . ومهما طالت فترة الانتظار فهي قصيرة بالمقارنة بابدية اللقاء الذي لا ينتهي . رجاء الشركة مع المحب الفادي ، وقضاء الابدية في رفقته ،  يجعل سنوات الانتظار كأيام قليلة . وفي سنوات الانتظار نعيش اللقاء ، نتصور ، نتخيل ، نحلم ، نرسم ، نستعد . فيلذ الانتظار ويحلو ويخف ويبدو جميلا ً رائعا ً . انتظار الفرح يجعل ما حولنا مفرحا ً . انتظار الفرج يجعل كل الضغوط خفيفة ً محتملة . فنسعد بالانتظار سعادتنا باللقاء ، وتبدأ شركتنا بالحبيب المنتظر من الآن . وتنظم فترة الانتظار فتلتحم بوقت البقاء الابدي معه . فاسعد بانتظارك " لأَنَّهُ بَعْدَ قَلِيل جِدًّا سَيَأْتِي الآتِي وَلاَ يُبْطِئُ. " .


----------



## sandymena31 (26 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويعيننا ويدربنا على الانتظار بفرح لتترنم القلوب بحمدك يا رب


----------



## fauzi (27 يونيو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويعيننا ويدربنا على الانتظار بفرح لتترنم القلوب بحمدك يا رب



شكرا sandymena31 .. الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (27 يونيو 2012)

484 - وصلني بالامس خبر صديق زلت قدمه وهو يسير وانكسر كاحله . الطريق دائما ً خطر وارجلنا تغوص في كل لحظة ارضا ً وعرة . كلما نزلنا الى الطريق دعونا الله ان يحفظ اقدامنا . ويقول الله في سفرصموئيل الاول 2 :9  " أَرْجُلَ أَتْقِيَائِهِ يَحْرُسُ " الله القادر القدير يحرس ارجل اتقيائه ، يصون ارجل المؤمنين به ، يحفظها من الزلل ومن الكسر . الطريق الذي نسلكه زلق ٌ موحل ٌ ، خطر ٌ ، وعر ، وارجلنا ضعيفة ٌ ، هشة ٌ ، عاجزة ، رعناء ، غبية . لهذا يحرس الله ارجلنا ، يقويها ، يحميها من السقوط . الله لا يسمح ان يسقط اتقيائه فتتلوث ثيابهم وتتنجس طهارتهم . وسط تيارات الشر يحمينا . وسط طريق الآلام يحفظنا . برغم جبروت الشيطان والاعيبه وجولانه حولنا  ، الله يحوطنا بعنايته ، فيحمي ارجلنا ويحرسها لتبعد عن طريق الشر وتسلك في طريق البر . ويحرس الله ارجلنا فلا تعيا ولا تتعب ولا تكل . لا تنوء تحت ثقل المشاكل واحمال الهموم والمتاعب . يمد يده فيحمل احمالنا ويرفع اثقالنا ويخفف الضغط على ارجلنا فلا تتورم من وعورة الطريق ولا من مشقة الاحمال . ويحرس اقدامنا من ان تجرحها الاشواك وتدميها العقبات ، ويحفظها من عقارب الطريق وحياته ِ السامة . العالم الذي نعبره مليء ٌ بالاعداء اللذين يسعون لهلاكنا ، لكن الله حليف المؤمن وحافظه ، يدافع عنه ويصد عنه الهجمات ويسلح اقدامه بالقوة وارجله بالأمان ، ويحرس ارجلنا من الفخاخ المنتشرة حولنا . مهما كان خطر الطريق ومهما كان ضعف رجليك ، الله  يحرسها ويحرسك ، يفرش تحت قدميك بساطا ً ، بساطا ً ناعما ً لدنا ً يحملك ويرفعك فوق كل الاخطار . انت في رعاية الله وعنايته . انت حبيبه وتقيه . وهو يحمي اتقيائه ويحرس ارجلهم ، فلا تخف وسر مطمئنا ً ، هو يعتني بك .


----------



## fauzi (29 يونيو 2012)

485 - امر الله موسى نبيه ان يذهب الى مصر ، ويكلم فرعون ويدعوه ان يترك شعبه ليخرجوا من مصر . تعلل موسى ووضع امام الله حججا ً كثيرة . وقال من ضمن ما قال : " لَسْتُ أَنَا صَاحِبَ كَلاَمٍ  ..... أَنَا ثَقِيلُ الْفَمِ وَاللِّسَانِ " ( خروج 4 : 10 )
 وقال له الله : " مَنْ صَنَعَ لِلإِنْسَانِ فَمًا ؟ .... أَمَا هُوَ أَنَا الرَّبُّ ؟ " ثم امره بالذهاب قائلا ً : " فَالآنَ اذْهَبْ وَأَنَا أَكُونُ مَعَ فَمِكَ وَأُعَلِّمُكَ مَا تَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ " وذهب وواجه فرعون وحكمائه وتكلم بكلام الله واخرج شعبه من مصر . ونواجه في حياتنا من يصارعوننا بكلامهم ومنطقهم وفلسفاتهم . ونقف بلساننا العاجز وفمنا الثقيل خائفين مرتبكين ، ونحن نخشى ان يضيع الحق ويسود الباطل بسبب قصورنا . لكن الله يقول لنا : " َأَنَا أَكُونُ مَعَ فَمِكَ وَأُعَلِّمُكَ مَا تَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ " فيحمل لساننا حكمة الله ، ويخرج فمنا علم الله . هو يتكلم بنا . وحين وقف اسْتِفَانُوسَ امام مجمع اليهود وكهنتهم يحاورهم ، لم يقدروا ان يقاوموا الحكمة والروح الذي كان يتكلم به لأن الله كان يتكلم به . الله يتكلم بي وبك . حين تقف امام اعداء الله ويحاججونك ويهاجمونك ، لا تخشى شيئا ً ، لا تهتم فإن المسيح قال : " أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ فَمًا وَحِكْمَةً لاَ يَقْدِرُ جَمِيعُ مُعَانِدِيكُمْ أَنْ يُقَاوِمُوهَا أَوْ يُنَاقِضُوهَا. " ( لوقا 21 : 15 ) الله سبحانه وتعالى كلي ّ الحكمة ، وهو يعطي المتواضعين حكمة كما قال سليمان الحكيم . ويعدنا الله على لسان يعقوب الرسول : " إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدُكُمْ تُعْوِزُهُ حِكْمَةٌ ، فَلْيَطْلُبْ مِنَ اللهِ الَّذِي يُعْطِي الْجَمِيعَ بِسَخَاءٍ وَلاَ يُعَيِّرُ، فَسَيُعْطَى لَهُ. "( يعقوب 1 : 5 ) روح الله فيك ، روح الحكمة . كلام الله فيك ، كلام العلم والفهم . فلا تخف من يناظرك بالباطل ، أي يحاججك بالغش .  لا تخف منطق الاشرار ، ولا تخشى فلسفة الكفار ، فالله يحطم حججهم ويهدم فلسفتهم ويقطع منطقهم بسيف الحق ، فمك . كما يقول اشعياء النبي : " جَعَلَ فَمِي كَسَيْفٍ حَادٍّ." ( اشعياء 49 : 2 ) .


----------



## sandymena31 (30 يونيو 2012)

اشكرك يا رب على عظيم صنيعك بنا نحن البشر لا تهملنا ولا تتركنا ليس لنا سواك علمنا و ارشدنا و اهدنا لملكوتك


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (30 يونيو 2012)

*احبك يا رب يا يسوع و اتمنى قربك مهما طال الانتظار اتوق للقائك الأبدى*
*انتظارك يفرحنى و صبرى يسعدنى و املي يملأ روحي سرورا*


----------



## fauzi (30 يونيو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> اشكرك يا رب على عظيم صنيعك بنا نحن البشر لا تهملنا ولا تتركنا ليس لنا سواك علمنا و ارشدنا و اهدنا لملكوتك


الرب يباركك 


مصطفى 1971 قال:


> *احبك يا رب يا يسوع و اتمنى قربك مهما طال الانتظار اتوق للقائك الأبدى*
> *انتظارك يفرحنى و صبرى يسعدنى و املي يملأ روحي سرورا*


الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (30 يونيو 2012)

486 - بعض الناس تقبل صحبتنا وتبقى معنا وقت الراحة والهناء . ويهجروننا ويتركوننا ويبتعدون عنا حين يحل التعب والشقاء . ما الذي يدعوهم لتحمل اثقال الحياة معنا ؟ لا شيء يجعلهم يضحون براحتهم من اجلنا . حتى اقرب الناس يتركوننا ويهملوننا وقت الضيق والاحتياج . الاخوة والاهل والاقارب والاصدقاء واحيانا ً الاب والام . هكذا الحياة ، خصوصا ً في هذا العصر الصعب . وكل انسان ٍ معذور ٌ في ذلك ،  يكفيه قسوة حياته . الا الله ، ابانا ، ليس مثل الناس ، كل الناس ، هو ابدا ً لا يهملنا ولا يتركنا . بعد موت موسى النبي ، وشعب الله الكثير بحمله الثقيل ، تائه ٌ في الصحراء ، يختار الله يشوع خادم موسى ليحمل الراية بعده . ويعده الله ويقول له : " كَمَا كُنْتُ مَعَ مُوسَى أَكُونُ مَعَكَ . لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ. تَشَدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّعْ " ( يشوع 1 : 5 ، 6  ) مهما تركوك ، لا اتركك ، ومهما قاوموك لن ينالوا منك " لاَ يَقِفُ إِنْسَانٌ فِي وَجْهِكَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ. " ونحن نقف تائهين وحدنا وسط صحراء ضحلة واسعة قاتلة ، وعلى اكتافنا اطنان من المشاكل تُحني هامتنا ، يعلو صوت الله : أنا معك ، لا اهملك ولا اتركك . حين نتصور ان لا احد معنا ، الكل يبتعد عنا ، ولا نرى الا ظل عودنا الهزيل . خطٌ داكن ٌ شاحب ٌ وسط الصحراء . يتدخل الله ، ويحول وجوده الصحراء جنة ً خضراء ، ويملأ حضوره الكون كله حولنا ، فتشدو ترانيم محبته . ونعيش لحن ثقة ٍ وايمان ويقين ٍ وامان . ومع ان الخطر والحزن والالم والموت ، يطرد  الاصدقاء ، الا انها بكل ما بها  من اسباب الهجر ، تُسرع بحضور الله . تلفت حولك وسط ظلام العاصفة . ابحث عن الله داخل ظلال الغيوم ، تجده يُقبل مع ضوء الفجر ، تره ُ يأتي مع سحاب الصباح . هو امين وامانته ُ دائمة ًٌ الى الابد ، وهو لا يهملك ولا يتركك .


----------



## fauzi (1 يوليو 2012)

487 - الحر يجفف الجو ويجعلنا نشعر بالعطش ، ويصرخ داخلنا يطلب ماء ً يروي عطشه . والماء ليس غالي الثمن وليس بعيد المنال . الله جعل الماء مثله مثل الهواء متاحا ً للجميع ، يُقبل اليه ويحصل عليه كل من يحتاج له . قد يصعب الحصول على الطعام والغذاء ،  لكن الله لا يصعّب علينا الحصول على الهواء والماء . يقول الله لنا في سفر اشعياء النبي 55 : 1 " أَيُّهَا الْعِطَاشُ جَمِيعًا هَلُمُّوا إِلَى الْمِيَاهِ ، وَالَّذِي لَيْسَ لَهُ فِضَّةٌ تَعَالَوْا اشْتَرُوا . هَلُمُّوا اشْتَرُوا بِلاَ فِضَّةٍ وَبِلاَ ثَمَنٍ " والانسان يعطش فيشرب ، ثم يعطش ايضا ً فيشرب ثانية ً . برغم وفرة الماء يعطش الناس ، لذلك يقول المسيح : " كُلُّ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنْ هذَا الْمَاءِ يَعْطَشُ أَيْضًا . وَلكِنْ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ أَنَا فَلَنْ يَعْطَشَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ ، بَلِ الْمَاءُ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ يَصِيرُ فِيهِ يَنْبُوعَ مَاءٍ يَنْبَعُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ " ( يوحنا 4 : 13 ، 14 ) الايمان بالله وتسليم الحياة والقلب للمسيح يروي العطش تماما ً ، ولا نحتاج لأن نبحث عن الارتواء بعيدا ً عنه ، فهو نبعٌ متجدد دائما ًٌ فينا . وكما ان الماء حولنا دائما ً نرتشف منه كلما عطشنا ، هكذا المسيح دائما ً ينتظرنا ننهل منه حين نُقبل اليه . اسمع صوته وهو يدعوك ويقول : " هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ . إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي . " ( رؤيا 3 : 20 ) العطش داخلك يجفف جوفك ويحرق امعائك . لن تجد له حلا ً الا في دخول المسيح الى قلبك . يجعل حياتك بردا ً وسلاما ً وراحة ً هناك . وينبع في اعماقك ينبوع ماء حي من الرضا واليقين . الرضا  بالحاضر واليقين في المستقبل . افتح قلبك له  ، يروك َ ، سلم حياتك ، يهدك َ ، ويروي عطشك هنا ويضمن ابديتك هناك .


----------



## sandymena31 (1 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لتعب محبتكم ورسائل التغزيه والسلام الرائعه ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## fauzi (2 يوليو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> شكرا لتعب محبتكم ورسائل التغزيه والسلام الرائعه ربنا يبارك حياتكم



شكرا sandymena31 .... الر ب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (2 يوليو 2012)

488 - حين كان ابونا ابراهيم ابن تسع ٍ وتسعين سنة ظهر له الله ، وقال له : " أَنَا اللهُ الْقَدِيرُ . سِرْ أَمَامِي وَكُنْ كَامِلاً ، ............. وَأُقِيمُ عَهْدِي بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ ، وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ ........ لأَكُونَ إِلهًا لَكَ وَلِنَسْلِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ. " ( تكوين 17 : 1 ، 7  ) ولم يكن لابراهيم نسل ٌ حينئذ ٍ ، لكن ابراهيم ابو المؤمنين آمن بالله وبعهده ، وحفظ الله عهده ُ له . وصار نسله ُ كنجوم السماء وكرمل البحر ، وبارك الله ابراهيم ونسله . وما يزال الله يقول لي ولك : " أَنَا اللهُ الْقَدِيرُ ...... أُقِيمُ عَهْدِي بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ ، وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ " هل انت مطمئن ٌ لوعد الله وعهده ؟ هو امين ٌ لا يخلف وعده ولا يكسر عهده . لكنك قلق تخشى الحياة والظروف والمستقبل ، لا تطمئن لا نفسك ولا على نسلك ، وكأنك لا تصدق الله ولا تثق في عهده ! التاريخ يؤكد صدق الله ، والايمان يجلب بره ورضاه . آمن ابراهيم بوعد الله " فحسب له ذلك برا " انت ونسلك امانة ٌ لدى الله . قد تقول : لست ُ قلقا ً لحالي بل لحال اولادي . وهل الله اله لك لوحدك ، أم هو اله اولادك ايضا ً ؟ وهل هو يهتم بك وحدك ، أم هو يهتم ايضا ً باولادك ؟ هل غناه يكفيك فقط ، أم يكفي ايضا ً ذريتك ؟ نسلك يرث محبة الله وغنى الله ورحمة الله وعناية الله ايضا ً . محبتك  لاولادك قطرة ٌ في محيط محبة الله لهم . اهتمامك بهم وبمستقبلهم ذرة ٌ في كمال اهتمام الله بهم وبمستقبلهم . ومهما احببتهم ومهما اهتممت بهم لا تستطيع ان تقدم لهم  الا القليل . لكنه هو ، هو يستطيع ان يقدم الكثير جدا ً  لهم . سر امامه وساعد اولادك ليسيروا امامه ايضا ً . اسعى نحو الكمال واسعى معهم نحو الكمال ، يحفظ الله عهده لك ، ويحفظ عهده ُ لنسلك ايضا ً . لا تخشى المستقبل ، فالمستقبل له .


----------



## fauzi (3 يوليو 2012)

489 - كل شيء ٍ يتغير ، يتبدل ، ينمو ، يكبر ، يشب ، يشيخ ، يشيب . ونهاية ذلك كله زوال ٌ وفناء ، لا شيء يدوم ، ولا شيء يبقى ، خلود لشيء ٍ او حال ٍ او شخص . الخلود لله وحده . الانسان يسعى عبثا ً للبقاء والدوام والخلود . الملوك والرؤساء والاباطرة احتلوا البلاد والاقطار . المفكرون والكتاب والفلاسفة اخرجوا الكتب والنظريات . العلماء والباحثون والمخترعون غزوا الارض والفضاء . الفراعنة المصريون القدماء شيدوا المعابد والاهرامات . كلهم عملوا ذلك طمعا ً في ان يكتب التاريخ اسماؤهم في سجلاته . سعوا وراء حرف ٍ أو كلمة ٍ أو سطر مصيره ُ حتما ً الى النسيان . جرى الجميع وراء سراب ٍ وخيال ٍ فان ٍ ، سطر ٍ في سفر التاريخ . ويصرخ اليهم من وراء العصور سليمان الحكيم ويقول : " بَاطِلُ الأَبَاطِيلِ ، الْكُلُّ بَاطِلٌ ........... وَقَبْضُ الرِّيحِ " ويحذرهم الله في كتابه المقدس بلسان اشعياء النبي : " لِمَاذَا تَزِنُونَ فِضَّةً لِغَيْرِ خُبْزٍ ، وَتَعَبَكُمْ لِغَيْرِ شَبَعٍ ؟ اسْتَمِعُوا لِي اسْتِمَاعًا وَكُلُوا الطَّيِّبَ ، وَلْتَتَلَذَّذْ بِالدَّسَمِ أَنْفُسُكُمْ ." (  اشعياء 55 : 2 ) مكان الخلود ليس هنا ، ليس هنا مكان الخلود ، مكان الخلود هناك ، هناك مكان الخلود ، لدى الله الخالد . والسعي للخلود لا يكون بالعمل  للطعام البائد بل للباقي ، الدائم ، الابدي ، الخالد . يقول المسيح : " 	اِعْمَلُوا لاَ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَائِدِ ، بَلْ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَاقِي لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ " ( يوحنا 6 : 27 ) 
 ويقول : " اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ وَبِرَّهُ ، وَهذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ . " 
العمل للخلود يخلّد اسمك ، يبقى اسمك ويخلّد . لا يكون سطرا ً في سفر التاريخ القابل للزوال والنسيان ، بل اسما ً محفورا ً مسجلا ً في سفر الحياة الابدية . يبقى بقاء الحياة الابدية ، ويخلّد لدى الله الخالد الأبدي .


----------



## sandymena31 (4 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## fauzi (4 يوليو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> شكرا لتعب محبتكم



شكراااا sandymena31 ... الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (4 يوليو 2012)

490 - يقول الله في سفر اشعياء النبي  55 : 10 ، 11 " كَمَا يَنْزِلُ الْمَطَرُ وَالثَّلْجُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ يَرْجِعَانِ إِلَى هُنَاكَ ، بَلْ يُرْوِيَانِ الأَرْضَ وَيَجْعَلاَنِهَا تَلِدُ وَتُنْبِتُ وَتُعْطِي زَرْعًا لِلزَّارِعِ وَخُبْزًا لِلآكِلِ ، هكَذَا تَكُونُ كَلِمَتِي الَّتِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِي . لاَ تَرْجعُ إِلَيَّ فَارِغَةً ، بَلْ تَعْمَلُ مَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ وَتَنْجَحُ فِي مَا أَرْسَلْتُهَا لَهُ. " وكلمة الله التي تسمعها الآن موجهة ٌ لك انت شخصيا ً ، ولله فيها لك قصد ٌ وهدف . لكل واحد ٍ يسمعها احتياج ٌ مختلف . وفيها ، في كلمة الله سداد ٌ لكل احتياج ٍ مهما اختلف . قد تكون حزينا ً مجروح القلب ، تحتاج الى كلمة ٍ من الله تضمّد الجرح . وقد تكون سعيدا ً متهلل القلب تحتاج الى كلمة ٍ من الله تحفظ التوازن . قد تكون مظلوما ً ، مطحونا ً تحتاج الى كلمة ٍ من الله تعينك . وقد تكون ظالما ً ، باغيا ً تحتاج الى كلمة ٍ من الله تنبّهك . قد تكون مريضا ً ، ضعيفا ً حبيس الفراش تحتاج الى تقوية . وقد تكون عفيّا ً ، قويا ً ، منطلقا ً ، متجبرا ً تحتاج الى توعية . كلمة الله تصل اليك مهما كنت واينما وُجدت وتملأ سمعك . وتنزل من عند الله ، تسبح في السماء وتهبط اليك ، ومثلها مثل المطر لا يعود ، بل تصل وتحقق هدفها . في كلمة الله لك خير ٌ وبركة وهداية ٌ وشفاء . لا تُهمل ما تسمع ، استوعبه ، فكّر فيه وامعن التفكير . فالله يريد ان يكلمك ، هو يحب ان يتكلم معك . الله لا يبقى صامتا ً في برج  ٍ بعيد عال ٍ . هذا ليس الهنا . الهنا محب ٌ ، قريب ٌ منا ، ويتلذذ بالحديث معنا  ، في كتبه المقدسة ، في رسله ِ وقديسيه . وفي كلامه ِ اليك الآن ، في هذه اللحظة ، استمع له " مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنَانِ لِلسَّمْعِ فَلْيَسْمَعْ . " ( متى 13 : 9 ) يسمع كلام الله الذي يحدثك به الآن .


----------



## sandymena31 (4 يوليو 2012)

تكلم يا ربى ولا تتركنى وجيدا وبارك كل من له تعب محبه فى نشر رساله محبتك يا رب اشكركم كثيرا


----------



## fauzi (5 يوليو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> تكلم يا ربى ولا تتركنى وجيدا وبارك كل من له تعب محبه فى نشر رساله محبتك يا رب اشكركم كثيرا



الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (5 يوليو 2012)

491 - هل تسمع السمفونية الرائعة التي تُعزف حولك ؟ الموسيقى والانغام والالحان الجميلة التي تملأ الحياة ؟  كل ما حولنا يغنّي ، يرنّم ، يرتّل ، يشدو . لو نظرت الى شروق الشمس في الصباح لسمعت لها لحنا ً . لحنا ً متفائلا ً فرحا ً يتمنى لك يوما ً جميلا ً هانئا ً سعيدا ً . ولو سقط نظرك على قطرات الندى التي تتأرجح على ورق الشجر لسمعتها تغني نشيدا ً يمجد الله وهي تجد لها فراشا ً وثيرا ً . ولو تأملت الاشجار وهي تتمايل مرحة فرحة لظهور نور الصباح ، وسمعتها تصفق وتصفّر اهازيج البهجة وترانيم السعادة . الطيور تسمع ذلك وتشارك فيه فتغرد طائرة ً أو مستقرة . والحيوان ، الحيوان يقفز ويرقص على انغام الطبيعة مشاركا ً في الفرحة . حتى الجماد يكاد يشدو ويكاد يتحرك متضامنا ً . يضع الوحي المقدس في سفر اشعياء صورة ً لذلك . يقول : " الْجِبَالُ وَالآكَامُ تُشِيدُ أَمَامَكُمْ تَرَنُّمًا " ( اشعياء 55 : 12 ) يعكس الانغام والالحان في صدى ً يتماوج سابحا ً بينها . ويقول ايضا ً : " وَكُلُّ شَجَرِ الْحَقْلِ تُصَفِّقُ بِالأَيَادِي." بفروعها واوراقها وازهارها وورودها طربا ً . من يستطيع كتم فرحته وذلك كله يصدح حوله ؟ الانسان الذي يسد اذنيه عن الالحان ويحصر نفسه في قلقه وخوفه وعدم ايمانه . ارفع رأسك عن  نفسك ، حوله حولك . ابعد نظرك عن ذاتك . انظر امامك . افتح اذنيك وقلبك لاجمل الحان الخالق في خليقته . وشارك الطير والنبات والحيوان والجماد انشودته . رنم ، غني ، رتّل ، اشدو ممجدا ً الله  ومعظّما ً اياه . اسمع انغامه يمتلئ صباحك بالتفاؤل ،  فالجبال تشيد بالترنم والشجر يصفق بالايادي . انضم للاوبريت حولك تسعد بالحياة وتسعد بك .


----------



## sandymena31 (6 يوليو 2012)

شكرا  لتعب محبتكم ربنا يزيدكم نعمه وبركه


----------



## fauzi (6 يوليو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> شكرا  لتعب محبتكم ربنا يزيدكم نعمه وبركه



شكرااااا  sandymena31 ... الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (6 يوليو 2012)

492 - الزحام شديد ، زحام ٌ حولنا ، ارجل  كثيرة تشغل الطريق ، أيد ٍ تدفعنا ، أكتاف تصدمنا ، انفاس ٌ تملأ الجو حولنا . والزحام شديد ، زحام ٌ داخلنا ، مشاغل وهموم ومسؤوليات ، نفكر ونعمل لنؤدي المطلوب منا ، ندبر ونخطط ونسعى ونجري . والزحام شديد ، زحام ٌ يحاصرنا ، يعصرنا . مشاكل وضغوط ومتاعب تضغط على اعصابنا ، تسحق احتمالنا ، تطرد سلامنا وامننا . وفي مقابلة ذلك الزحام كله ، نفتح اعيننا ونركز انظارنا ، ننظر الى اسفل حتى لا تتعثر اقدامنا ونسقط . وننظر الى الداخل حتى لا نهمل واجباتنا ونفشل . وننظر الى ما حولنا حتى لا تغلبنا المشاكل وتسحقنا . وكل اتجاهات نظرنا خاطئة ، نوجهها الى المكان الخطأ . داود النبي وجه نظره الوجهة الصحيحة . في مزمور 123 يقول : " إِلَيْكَ رَفَعْتُ عَيْنَيَّ يَا سَاكِنًا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ." .
حين تزاحمك الارجل والأيدي والاكتاف ، لا تنظر الى اسفل لئلا تسقط . ارفع عينيك الى الله فلا تسقط أبدا ً . وحين تزاحمك المشاغل والهموم  والمسؤوليات ، لا تنظر داخلك لئلا تفشل . ارفع عينيك الى الله ، فلا تفشل ابدا ً . وحين تحاصرك المشاغل والضغوط والمتاعب ، لا تنظر حولك لئلا تُسحق . ارفع عينيك الى الله فلا تُسحق أبدا ً . النظر الى اعلى يحميك من الزحام . انظر الى الله وحده بعيدا ً عن الزحام ، واعلم ان الله موجود ٌ ، يراك . يقول داود النبي : " عَيْنُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى خَائِفِيهِ " ( مزمور 33 : 18 ) يراك وسط الزحام ، لا يخفيك عنه زحام .  ويمد يده اليك ، يعضدك ، يحفظك ، يقويك . ولا يسمح بالزحام ، أي زحام أن يمسّك . يقول زكريا النبي : " مَنْ يَمَسُّكُمْ يَمَسُّ حَدَقَةَ عَيْنِهِ. " ( زكريا 2 : 8 ) لا تخشى الزحام ، ارفع عينيك الى الله ، الى فوق ، فوق الزحام .


----------



## sandymena31 (6 يوليو 2012)

lشكرا لتعب محبتكم بكلمات السماء اليك يا رب ارفع عينى وعينى قلبى يا ربى مالى سواك يا معين الجميع


----------



## fauzi (8 يوليو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> lشكرا لتعب محبتكم بكلمات السماء اليك يا رب ارفع عينى وعينى قلبى يا ربى مالى سواك يا معين الجميع



شكرااااا  sandymena31 ... الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (8 يوليو 2012)

493 - البعض يعتبرون الايمان هلوسة وغيبوبة وجهلا ً ، ويرون المؤمنين محدودي التفكير ، صغار العقول ، جهلة . الايمان ليس كذلك ، لا هلوسة ولا جهل ولا الغاء ٌ للعقل . الايمان كما يقول الكتاب المقدس : " هُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى." ( عبرانيين 11 : 1 ) الثقة أي التأكد مما سيحدث والتيقن بما لا نراه . ويقول ايضا ً : " بِالإِيمَانِ نَفْهَمُ أَنَّ الْعَالَمِينَ أُتْقِنَتْ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ " الايمان ثقة ويقين وفهم ، الايمان لا يلغي العقل . الايمان ليس ضد العقل ، الايمان فوق العقل . هناك اشياء صعبة الفهم لكنها  ليست ضد الفهم . الجاذبية ، جاذبية الارض ، هل تراها ؟ كيف تعقلها ؟ هي موجودة ، لا تراها عيوننا لكنها تُسقط الاشياء بقوتها . واشعة الشمس هل تلمسها ، هل تقبض عليها  يدك ؟ لكنها تنير العالم حولنا ، تدفئ الحياة ، تحرق ، تقتل ، تُعيي . الله لا يريدنا ان نلغي عقولنا ونغلق اذهاننا ، بالعكس الله اله فكر ٍ وعقل ٍ وذهن ، يريدنا على شاكلته ِ مفكرين . يقول بولس الرسول : " أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ ، لاَ تَكُونُوا أَوْلاَدًا فِي أَذْهَانِكُمْ ، بَلْ كُونُوا أَوْلاَدًا فِي الشَّرِّ، وَأَمَّا فِي الأَذْهَانِ فَكُونُوا كَامِلِينَ." ( 1 كورنثوس 14 : 20 ) كلام الله ، كلام عقل ٍ وفكر ، منطق ٍ ومحبة . لا بد ان نقرأه بعقولنا ونفهمه بعقولنا ونتبعه بعقولنا . العقل يمجّد الله . استخدام العقل يعلّي ويعظّم الله . العبادة ، عبادة ٌ عقلية ، والايمان ، ايمان ٌ بالعقل ،  بالمعرفة . معرفة الله بالعقل تقودنا الى الايمان به والاتكال عليه . يقول داود النبي في المزمور 9 : 10 " َيَتَّكِلُ عَلَيْكَ الْعَارِفُونَ اسْمَكَ " نعرفه اولا ً ، نثق  فيه ونؤمن به ، ثم نتكل عليه ونعبده . الايمان نتاج المعرفة ، نتاج العقل المفكر الواعي . اعرف الله اولا ً ، افهمه ثم آمن به واقبله ، تُصبح مؤمنا واعيا ً ، عاقلا ً ، متسع الفكر ، عظيم الفهم . العاقل يؤمن بالله ، ويا حسن اختياره ، والجاهل ينكره ويهمله ، ويا بئس مصيره .


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (8 يوليو 2012)

*اللهم ارحمني انا الخاطي​*


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (8 يوليو 2012)

حين تزاحمك الارجل والأيدي والاكتاف ، لا تنظر الى اسفل لئلا تسقط . ارفع عينيك الى الله فلا تسقط أبدا ً . وحين تزاحمك المشاغل والهموم  والمسؤوليات ، لا تنظر داخلك لئلا تفشل . ارفع عينيك الى الله ، فلا تفشل ابدا ً . وحين تحاصرك المشاغل والضغوط والمتاعب ، لا تنظر حولك لئلا تُسحق . ارفع عينيك الى الله فلا تُسحق أبدا ً . النظر الى اعلى يحميك من الزحام . انظر الى الله وحده بعيدا ً عن الزحام ، واعلم ان الله موجود 

*شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الجميل و المميز جدا و الذي يخاطب العقل و الروح معا*
*باركك الرب*


----------



## fauzi (13 يوليو 2012)

COPTIC_KNIGHT قال:


> *اللهم ارحمني انا الخاطي​*


الرب يباركك 


مصطفى 1971 قال:


> حين تزاحمك الارجل والأيدي والاكتاف ، لا تنظر الى اسفل لئلا تسقط . ارفع عينيك الى الله فلا تسقط أبدا ً . وحين تزاحمك المشاغل والهموم  والمسؤوليات ، لا تنظر داخلك لئلا تفشل . ارفع عينيك الى الله ، فلا تفشل ابدا ً . وحين تحاصرك المشاغل والضغوط والمتاعب ، لا تنظر حولك لئلا تُسحق . ارفع عينيك الى الله فلا تُسحق أبدا ً . النظر الى اعلى يحميك من الزحام . انظر الى الله وحده بعيدا ً عن الزحام ، واعلم ان الله موجود
> 
> *شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الجميل و المميز جدا و الذي يخاطب العقل و الروح معا*
> *باركك الرب*



شكرا مصطفى  1971 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (13 يوليو 2012)

494 - حين كان يعقوب هاربا في الارض مشردا ، مطرودا ً وهو في وسط البرية بلا مأوى ولا زاد أو عتاد . نام على حجر ، نام خوفا ً ، نام يأسا ً ، نام حزنا ً . وفي وسط الليل محاطا ً بالضياع ، وحيدا ً منبوذا ً "  وَرَأَى حُلْمًا ، وَإِذَا سُلَّمٌ مَنْصُوبَةٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَرَأْسُهَا يَمَسُّ السَّمَاءَ ، وَهُوَذَا مَلاَئِكَةُ اللهِ صَاعِدَةٌ وَنَازِلَةٌ عَلَيْهَا. وَهُوَذَا الرَّبُّ وَاقِفٌ عَلَيْهَا ، فَقَالَ : أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ أَبِيكَ وَإِلهُ إِسْحَاق َ. الأَرْضُ الَّتِي أَنْتَ مُضْطَجِعٌ عَلَيْهَا أُعْطِيهَا لَكَ وَلِنَسْلِكَ…….. هَا أَنَا مَعَكَ ، وَأَحْفَظُكَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ ، وَأَرُدُّكَ إِلَى هذِهِ الأَرْضِ ، لأَنِّي لاَ أَتْرُكُكَ حَتَّى أَفْعَلَ مَا كَلَّمْتُكَ بِهِ " هجر الناس وهجره الناس ، لكن الله لم يتركه ، لم يهجره ، جائه ويده ممتلة ٌ بالبركات ، حماية ً  ورعاية ، وهبه الارض ، وعده بالنسل ، ملئه ُ بالبركة . هذا الوعد ليس خاصا ً بيعقوب ، هذا الوعد لك انت ايضا ً . إن كنت متعبا ً ، إن أرخيت جسدك على الحجر .   إن كنت بلا مأوى ضائعا ً تائها ً مشردا ً في الارض ، تأكد ان الله يراك وسط الخلاء المتسع المترامي ، واعلم ان يده ُ ستصل اليك  مهما ابتعدت واختفيت . وسوف يهبك الارض تمتلكها . و يعطيك الراحة والأمان والبركة . ايها المتعب استرح بين ذراعيه . ايها الخائف الشارد استلق ِ في قبضته . ألق ِ برأسك على وسادة وعوده وعهوده . ارقد في سلام وانظر بالايمان الى الهك ، وهو يُنزل اليك من السماء سلما ً من نور ، ويسخّر ملائكته لتصعد وتنزل لكي تخدمك ، وتأكد ان الله حي يعطيك ما تحتاج واكثر ، وتمتع بأمانه ِ وحمايته فهو يسيّج بقوته حولك . و إملأ يديك بنعمه وببركاته .


----------



## sandymena31 (13 يوليو 2012)

اشكركم كثيرا على كل النعم والبركات التى تصل وتشجع وتحرر من كل قلق ربنا يعينكم


----------



## fauzi (14 يوليو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> اشكركم كثيرا على كل النعم والبركات التى تصل وتشجع وتحرر من كل قلق ربنا يعينكم


شكرا sandymena31 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (14 يوليو 2012)

495 - الايمان كلمة ٌ كثيرة الاستخدام . اساس علاقتنا بالله وعبادتنا له . في الاصحاح 11 من رسالة العبرانيين موسوعة ٌ كاملة عن الايمان والمؤمنين . عن ابراهيم يقول الوحي : " بِالإِيمَانِ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لَمَّا دُعِيَ أَطَاعَ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي كَانَ عَتِيدًا أَنْ يَأْخُذَهُ مِيرَاثًا ، فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ إِلَى أَيْنَ يَأْتِي ." أطاع .
 قال له الله : " اذْهَبْ مِنْ أَرْضِكَ وَمِنْ عَشِيرَتِكَ وَمِنْ بَيْتِ أَبِيكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُرِيكَ. " ( تكوين 12 : 1 ) فذهب دون ان يرفض ، أطاع الله . الطاعة تتم خوفا ً ، خوف الآمر وخشية ً من عقابه . الطاعة تتم حبا ً ، حبا ً للآمر وسعيا ً لارضائه . والطاعة ايمان ، ايمان ٌ بالآمر وتمجيد ٌ له وثقة ٌ به . أُؤمن فأطيع ، لا رهبة ً أو رغبة . بل ايمانا ً وتصديقا ً وثقة ً وانتماء . قال الله لابراهيم أبي المؤمنين : " اذْهَبْ " فذهب دون ان يعرف الى اين . لم يعرف الى اين هو ذاهب ، لكن عرف من قال له اذهب . قال الله لابراهيم ايضا ً : قدم ابنك لي ذبيحة . لم يعرف كيف ولماذا ، كيف يطلب منه ابنه ، انتظار عمره ؟ لماذا يذبحه بعد ان وهبه الله له في شيخوخته ؟ طاعة الايمان لا تقدم اسئلة . طاعة الايمان لا تنتظر تفسيرا ً او تبريرا ً . واطاع ابونا ابراهيم الله ، بالايمان اطاع . وخرج وهو لا يعلم  ، وصحب ابنه وهو لا يفهم وحُسب له ذلك برا ، فاعطاه ارضا ً اخصب واغنى من كل ارض ً ، وجعل ابنه امة ً عظيمة ونسله اكثر من نجوم السماء ، لأنه آمن بالله فاطاعه . هل تؤمن بالله ؟ هل تطيع الله طاعة ايمان ؟ لا يكفي ان تقول انك تؤمن بالله  . الطاعة تأكيد الايمان وتعبير ٌ عنه .


----------



## fauzi (16 يوليو 2012)

496 - ونحن نسير في دروب الحياة نشعر بالارهاق والتعب ، ونجد الايام تمر بطيئة ً متراخية ونحن ننوء تحت اثقال الحياة . ولكل منا متاعبه ، ولكل منا اثقاله . قد تختلف لكن احدا ً  لا ينجو منها . يصرخ ايوب في سفره متأوها ً متوجعا ً ويقول : " اَلإِنْسَانُ مَوْلُودُ الْمَرْأَةِ ، قَلِيلُ الأَيَّامِ وَشَبْعَانُ تَعَبًا. .........  إِنْ كَانَتْ أَيَّامُهُ مَحْدُودَةً ، وَعَدَدُ أَشْهُرِهِ عِنْدَكَ ، وَقَدْ عَيَّنْتَ أَجَلَهُ فَلاَ يَتَجَاوَزُهُ ، فَأَقْصِرْ عَنْهُ لِيَسْتَرِيحْ ، إِلَى أَنْ يُسَرَّ كَالأَجِيرِ بِانْتِهَاءِ يَوْمِهِ. " ( ايوب 14 : 1 ، 5 ، 6  ) اجل كل منا محسوب ٌ بدقة وهذه رحمة ٌ من الله . لأن الحياة قاسية والايام كلها تعب ٌ وشقاء وعناء . وفي سيره في دروب الحياة يتقدم ، يقترب من محطة الوصول . يتحرك عمره نحو الخروج الى حيث يغوص في الابدية . ومهما حقق من نجاح ووصل الى انتصار وشهرة ، فهو يشتهي الراحة ويترجى النهاية . كالأجير ، الأجير الذي يُفلح الأرض ويعرق ويتعب ويشقى ، فيراقب الشمس وهي تتحرك في كبد السماء تدنو نحو الغروب . ويتمنى ان تُسرع فينتهي اليوم وينتهي معه تعبه . هكذا المؤمن الذي يعرف ان في نهاية الحياة ، حياة ً أبدية . والذي يعاني ويقاسي ايام غربة ٍ صعبة جافة ، ينظر وينتظر ، يطلب ويترجى العودة . يحسب الساعات ويعد الأيام والسنين ويتعجل نهايتها ، لكي يُسر كما يُسر الأجير بانتهاء يومه . هل تحس بالغربة في أرض التعب ؟ هل تشعر بالرغبة في انتهاء اليوم ؟ تأكد ان الراحة لن توجد الا هناك على الشاطئ ، حيث ينتظرك الله مادا ً ذراعيه لك ، فيمسح دمعك ويجفف عرقك ويُعد لك مكانا ً مريحا ً ،  في بيته ، بيتك الذي اعده لك ، ووفر به كل وسائل راحتك ، في نهاية اليوم التي حددها لك .


----------



## fauzi (17 يوليو 2012)

497 - بعض الناس محصورون داخل ذواتهم ، لا يرون الا انفسهم ، لا يهتمون بغيرهم . يقبضون ايديهم عن الغير ، يغلقون مخازنهم  عن الآخرين . البخل شيمتهم والشح اسلوبهم والتقتير وسيلتهم للحياة . يعيشون تحيط الكراهية بهم ، ويرحلون مشيعين بالشماتة . يقول النبي سليمان الحكيم : " 	النَّفْسُ السَّخِيَّةُ تُسَمَّنُ ، وَالْمُرْوِي هُوَ أَيْضًا يُرْوَى." ( امثال 11 : 25 ) فكلما اعطى الانسان زاد بركة ً وشبعا ً . وكلما روى الانسان زاد خيرا ً وارتواء . اذا اعطيت الجائع طعاما ً يسد جوعه ، شبعت . واذا سقيت الضمآن ماء ً يُطفئ عطشه ، ارتويت . إن فكرت في الآخرين واهتممت باحتياجاتهم ، يهتم بك الله . وإن أعطيت الغير مما في حوزتك ومخازنك ، ملئها لك . قال الرب يسوع المسيح : " مَغْبُوطٌ هُوَ الْعَطَاءُ أَكْثَرُ مِنَ الأَخْذِ " ( اعمال 20 : 35 ) هذه سمة المسيحية " الْمُعْطِيَ الْمَسْرُورَ يُحِبُّهُ اللهُ." ( 2 كورنثوس 9 : 7 ) . قال المسيح وعلّم : ان كل ما نعطيه للغير ونفعله للآخرين ، عطاء ٌ له هو وفعل ٌ صالح ٌ له ، لأنه يعتبر المحتاجين اخوته الأصاغر . وكلما نفعله باخوته هؤلاء الأصاغر فبه نفعل . وكلما لم نفعله بأحد اخوته ِ هؤلاء الأصاغر فبه لم نفعل . إن ذكرت ُ الآخرين ، فالرب سيذكرني . وإن ساعدت ً الآخرين ، فالرب سيساعدني . إن سقيت ُ جنته ، يحول نفسي الى جنة ً رية . واذا عاملت ُ الغير كأخوة ٍ  أصاغر له ، عاملني كأخ ِ عزيز ٍ عليه . إن قارب البئر أن يجف ، إن شحت مائه وقلّت ، سكب بعضها على النباتات الجافة حوله يفتح مسام جدرانه . ويعود الماء فيزداد في جوفه ، ويعلو ويطفح ويفيض . لأن المُروي أيضا ً يُروى . ولأن المُعطي دائما ً يُعطى . بهذا يعدك الله ويطلب منك أن تفتح يدك بالعطاء ، فسوف يملئها لك بسخاء ، فـ "النفس السخية تسمًن " .


----------



## sandymena31 (18 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لتعب محبتكم ربنا يبارك خدمتكم للرب يسوع


----------



## fauzi (18 يوليو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> شكرا لتعب محبتكم ربنا يبارك خدمتكم للرب يسوع


شكرااااا sandymena31 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (18 يوليو 2012)

498 - خلق الله الماء للانسان والحيوان والنبات حياة . الجفاف موت والمطر ارتواء ٌ وانتعاش ٌ وهناء . لكن الله يسمح احيانا ً أن يفيض الماء فيُغرق ويُهلك ويُميت . ينهمر المطر مدرارا ً ، وتتفجر الينابيع وتطفح ، تغرق الارض . والسيول تجرف كل ما يقف في طريقها فتدمره . حدث ذلك في الماضي في عهد نوح ، وأمات الطوفان كل حي . محى الله كل ما كان بالارض ما عدا نوح والذين كانوا معه في الفلك . وبعد ان انزاحت المياه وجفت الارض ، وضع قوسا ً في السحاب . قوسا ً جميلا ً يحمل كل الالوان متدرجة ً متداخلة ً بشكل ٍ رائع . وقال الله لنوح " هذا ميثاقي الذي بيني وبينكم . ميثاق حماية وعهد رعاية . لا يكون طوفان يهلك الانسان . ويكون متى انشر سحابا ً على  الارض تظهر القوس في السحاب . حين تُظلم السماء وتتراكم السحب مثقلة ً بالمطر المهلك ، حينئذ ٍ تظهر القوس بالوانها المتدرجة المتعددة المتداخلة ، تملأ السماء ، تشق ظلام السحب ، تصرخ باعلى من الرعد . تقول للانسان : هذا ميثاق الله ووعده ، لا يهلك الارض ، فتكون القوس تأكيدا ً لعناية الله ورعايته ، واعلان ٌ لمحبة الله للانسان . وسط  الرعد والبرق والمطر يوجد الله . وسط الرعب والخوف والخطر تمتد يد الله ، تحنو ، تحفظ ، تُحيط ، تحتضن ، تمسك . يُرسل القوس تعلن وجوده ، وتؤكد وعوده . إن داهمتك السحب وانتشرت تملأ السماء . إن دوى الرعد ولمع  البرق كسيف ٍ مخضّب بالدماء ، امعن النظر وسط السحب ، ارفع بصرك واخترق الظلام ، ستجد القوس ظاهرة ً قائمة تحتضن الارض وتحتضنك ، تنشر الوانها ، تغمر الارض وتغمرك . تذكرك بميثاق الله ، وتحفظك في عناية الله .


----------



## sandymena31 (18 يوليو 2012)

مراحمك ياالهى غير محصاه وكثيره جدا كثره رحمتك لك يا رب كل المجد


----------



## fauzi (19 يوليو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> مراحمك ياالهى غير محصاه وكثيره جدا كثره رحمتك لك يا رب كل المجد


الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (19 يوليو 2012)

499 - الارض التي نعيش عليها ارض غربة . منذ أن خطا آدم على الارض ونحن ، نسله  ، في ارض غربة . كلنا غرباء نعيش على ارض ٍ غريبة لا نملكها . قال الله للشعب منذ البداية : " لِيَ الأَرْضَ ، وَأَنْتُمْ غُرَبَاءُ وَنُزَلاَءُ عِنْدِي." ( لاويين 25 : 23 ) ويقول الوحي المقدس في رسالة العبرانيين عن ابراهيم : " بِالإِيمَانِ تَغَرَّبَ فِي أَرْضِ الْمَوْعِدِ كَأَنَّهَا غَرِيبَةٌ ، سَاكِنًا فِي خِيَامٍ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ " وقال داود النبي في مزمور 119 : 19 " غَرِيبٌ أَنَا فِي الأَرْضِ." ويقول : " أَنَا غَرِيبٌ عِنْدَكَ. نَزِيلٌ مِثْلُ جَمِيعِ آبَائِي." ( مزمور 39 : 12 ) فكل انسان ٍ غريب ٌ على الارض ، والغريب يحيا حياة الغريب . يكون مستعدا ً للانتقال والترحال حين يتحتم الانتقال ، فلا يبني ويعمّق جذوره في الارض ، يسكن في خيام ٍ يسهل طيها وحملها على الظهر . لا يكنز ويضع ثروته في ممتلكات ٍ ثابنة . كانت اموالهم وثرواتهم تمشي على اقدام ٍ تتبعهم ، في شكل قطعان غنم ٍ وأبل  ومواش ٍ . وحين يدعو الله الانسان ليعود اليه ويرحل من ارض الغربة ، كان ذلك أمرا ً طبيعيا ً منتظرا ً ، لا يُدهش له ويرتعب . انسان العصر الحديث ينسى ذلك وينكره . يقبض باستماتة ٍ على تراب الارض ، يغرس أياديه في طينها ، يستخدم الحديد والأحجار في بناء بيوته ويرفع الاسوار حولها . يمد جذوره في الاعماق ، وتمتد فروعه في الفضاء ، ويتصور انه خالد فيكنز ويدّخر ويجمع ويخزّن . فإذا جاء الوقت وحل الزمان لأنهاء الغربة والرحيل ، يفزع ويجري يسرة ً ويمنة بما بناه وشيده ليبقيه ويحميه . فإذا بالزرع ِ يُقلع والحصون تُهدم والاسوار تتهاوى . الكل يزول ، يذوب ، يضيع ، يطير ، ينفلت من بين اصابعه . ويقبض الهواء ، الخلاء ، الخواء ، الفراغ . لو عشت غريبا ً في ارض الزوال ، تحيا ابديا ً في أرض الخلود والبقاء . في الوطن السماوي مع الله .


----------



## fauzi (20 يوليو 2012)

500 - الايمان هو الرباط الذي يصل بين الانسان والله ، إن انفك او انقطع ، إن انحل وانقسم ، ينفصل الانسان عن الله . فعلى المسيحي ان يتمسك بايمانه  بقوة . عليه ان يدربه ويقويه ويربيه ويعظمه . مهما هاجمتك التجارب لا تتخلى عنه . مهما صادفتك الظروف لا تحني رأسك . جائت المرأة الكنعانية للمسيح تستنجد به . قالت : " ارْحَمْنِي ، يَا سَيِّدُ ...... اِبْنَتِي مَجْنُونَةٌ جِدًّا " ( متى 15 : 22 ) لم يجبها ، ثم صدمها بقوله : " لَيْسَ حَسَنًا أَنْ يُؤْخَذَ خُبْزُ الْبَنِينَ " تحفز ايمانها وتحدى وقالت : " َالْكِلاَبُ أَيْضًا تَأْكُلُ مِنَ الْفُتَاتِ الَّذِي يَسْقُطُ " واعجب المسيح بايمانها واثنى عليها : " يَا امْرَأَةُ ، عَظِيمٌ إِيمَانُكِ " واستجاب لطلبها وشفى ابنتها " لِيَكُنْ لَكِ كَمَا تُرِيدِينَ " هذا هو الايمان الذي يحرك يد الله وينقل الجبال . الذي يربط الارض بالسماء ويفتح كواها فتنزل البركات . في الضيق ، الايمان يُعطي راحة . في الحرب ، الايمان يُعطي نُصرة . في التجارب ، الايمان يهب نعمة . في الاحتياج ، الايمان يهب كفاية " إِنْ كُنْتَ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تُؤْمِنَ . كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ " (  مرقس 9 : 23 ) إن كنت ترى مجد الله ، من آمن به ولو مات فسيحيا " لاَ تَخَفْ! آمِنْ فَقَطْ  " . بدون ايمان لا يمكن ارضاء الله . حين نزل بطرس من السفينة ومشى على الماء كأمر سيده ، صرخت الريح حوله ولطمت الامواج قدميه فاهتز ايمانه ، فصرخ : " يَا رَبُّ ، نَجِّنِي " ( متى 14 : 30 )  فمد المسيح يده وامسك به ورفعه ، وقال له : " يَا قَلِيلَ الإِيمَانِ ، لِمَاذَا شَكَكْتَ ؟ " وحين رأى التلاميذ المسيح يُحمل من على الصليب ويُدفن ، حسبوا ان القبر احتواه ، والموت ختم حياته ودعواه . اهتز ايمانهم ، تخاذلوا ، شكوا ، خافوا واختبأوا . فجاء المسيح ووقف امامهم واراهم يديه وجنبه ، واستعادوا ايمانهم . ولما رآه توما  آمن ، وقال له المسيح : " طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا " ( يوحنا 20 : 29 ) المسيح طلب من اجل بطرس لكي لا يفنى ايمانه ( لوقا 22 : 32 ) وانا اصلي من اجلك انت حتى لا يفنى ايمانك ، فالايمان هو الذي يربطك بالله ، وهو الذي يحرك يد الله نحوك واليك .


----------



## sandymena31 (20 يوليو 2012)

نشكر الله على مراحمه وافتقاده بركه صلاتكم من اجل الثبات فى المسيح


----------



## fauzi (21 يوليو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> نشكر الله على مراحمه وافتقاده بركه صلاتكم من اجل الثبات فى المسيح



الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (21 يوليو 2012)

501 - الحي حي ٌ بالحياة التي فيه . النبات ُ حي ٌ لأن حياة ً خاصة تجري في فروعه واوراقه . الحيوان والانسان حي بنسمة الحياة التي تجري في دمه ِ وعروقه ِ . وما ان تتوقف الحياة حتى يموت الحي ويهوي في التراب . الا الانسان المخلوق بنعمة ٍ من الله الخالد . نقل الله الخلود الى نفسه فاصبحت نفسه ُ خالدة ، ووفر الله للمؤمنين حياة ً أبدية في المسيح يسوع . يقول الرسول يوحنا في رسالته الاولى 5 : 11 ، 12 "  وَهذِهِ هِيَ الشَّهَادَةُ: أَنَّ اللهَ أَعْطَانَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً ، وَهذِهِ الْحَيَاةُ هِيَ فِي ابْنِهِ. مَنْ لَهُ الابْنُ فَلَهُ الْحَيَاةُ ، وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ ابْنُ اللهِ فَلَيْسَتْ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ. " المؤمن بالمسيح ، الذي له ابن الله ، صُلب مع المسيح ، وقام ايضا ً بقيامة المسيح فيحيا لا هو بل المسيح يحيا فيه . في الجسد نحن احياء ٌ بالجسد ، بالحياة الجسدية التي تُحيي كل حي . في المسيح نحن احياء ٌ بالروح ، بالحياة الروحية الابدية التي لنا فيه . كان ينبغي ان يُرفع ابن الانسان لكي لا يهلك كل من يُؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية " لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ." ( يوحنا 3 : 16 ) والحياة الابدية ليست خلود نفس الانسان ، الحياة الابدية هي عطية الله للمؤمن في المسيح يسوع . تبدأ حين تسلّم القلب له وتتبعه ، وتبقى الى أن تظهر مع المسيح في المجد . يقول بولس الرسول في رسالته الى اهل كولوسي 3 : 3 " لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ مُتُّمْ وَحَيَاتُكُمْ مُسْتَتِرَةٌ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ فِي اللهِ. " متى أُظهر المسيح ، حينئذ ٍ نُظهر نحن ايضا ً معه في المجد ، فنحيا الآن الحياة التي في المسيح ، والحياة التي في المسيح حياة ٌ أبدية ، تبدأ وتستمر هنا على الأرض ، وتسمو وتستمر هناك في السماء ، في المجد . هكذا يقول الله ، هذا ما يعدنا الله به .


----------



## sandymena31 (21 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لتعب محبتكم ربنا يعوضكم خير وبركه


----------



## fauzi (23 يوليو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> شكرا لتعب محبتكم ربنا يعوضكم خير وبركه



شكرااا  sandymena31 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (23 يوليو 2012)

502 - في شجاعة ٍ وقوة جاء ايليا للنبي للملك آخاب وقال له : " حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِي وَقَفْتُ أَمَامَهُ ، إِنَّهُ لاَ يَكُونُ طَلٌّ وَلاَ مَطَرٌ فِي هذِهِ السِّنِينَ إِلاَّ عِنْدَ قَوْلِي " ( 1 ملوك 17 : 1 )  ولم يكن مطر على الارض لسنوات  . ومرة اخرى تحدى الملك وعلى جبل الكرمل ، طلب نارا ً من السماء ، وسقطت نار الرب واكلت المحرقة ، وآمن الشعب بالرب الاله . وكما حبس الله المطر أتى بمطر ٍ عظيم على الارض . وكان ايليا نبي الله وسط ذلك كله قويا ً شجاعا ً شامخا ً . حتى اعلنت الملكة  إِيزَابَل   الحرب عليه ، ففزع وهرب  الى البرية " وَجَلَسَ تَحْتَ رَتَمَةٍ وَطَلَبَ الْمَوْتَ لِنَفْسِهِ ، وَقَالَ : قَدْ كَفَى الآنَ يَا رَبُّ . خُذْ نَفْسِي " دخل قلبه ُ الشك ونسي جبل الكرمل . خاف ونام وانتظر الموت . حين كان معتمدا ً على الله انتصر ، وحين نظر الى نفسه ضعف وانهزم . وجائه صوت الله وقال : " مَا لَكَ ههُنَا يَا إِيلِيَّا ؟ " أجاب : انا وحدي واعدائي يطلبون نفسي ليأخذوها . نسى الله الذي اغلق كوى السماوات ثم عاد وفتحها . تصور ان الله الذي انزل ناره ُ من السماء لتأكل الحجر والماء ، تصوره تغير ، تبدل ، ضعف ، تركه وحده . الله هُوَ هُوَ أَمْسًا وَالْيَوْمَ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ  . ايماننا هو الذي يتغير ، اعتمادنا عليه هو الذي يتبدل . يد الله معك لا تتركك . لست وحدك ابدا ً . هو معك " لاَ يُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ يَتْرُكُكَ . " لا تهرب الى البرية ، ابق َ في حضرته . لا تخف من اعدائك ، لا تختبئ ، لا تفزع . الله يسألك : لماذا انت تحت رتمة الشك والخوف ؟ قم اصعد الى جبل الكرمل ، استعد ايمانك وانتظر نصر الله . الله معك ينصرك . نصرك بالامس وينصرك اليوم وسينصرك الى الابد .


----------



## fauzi (24 يوليو 2012)

503 - هل جربت الالم ؟ هل زار قلبك الحزن ؟ هل غرّت الدموع عيونك ؟ هل سالت على وجنتيك ؟ كلنا جرب الالم وذاق الحزن واجهش بالبكاء وامتلئت عيونه بالدموع . العالم الذي نعيش فيه عالم الم ٍ وحزن وبكاء ٍ ودموع . الله يعدنا بعالم بلا الم ولا حزن ولا بكاء ولا دموع . عالم لا موت فيه ، عالم بلا موت ، عالم يسكن فيه  الله مع الناس . يصفه يوحنا الرائي ويقول عنه  : " سَمَاءً جَدِيدَةً وَأَرْضًا جَدِيدَةً  ....... هُوَذَا مَسْكَنُ اللهِ مَعَ النَّاسِ ، وَهُوَ سَيَسْكُنُ مَعَهُمْ ، وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لَهُ شَعْبًا ، وَاللهُ نَفْسُهُ يَكُونُ مَعَهُمْ إِلهًا لَهُم . وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ ، وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ " ( رؤيا 21 : 1 - 3 )  ما اجمل ذلك المكان حيث لا دموع . ما اروع ان يسكن الله معنا ونحن معه ، وحيث يكون الله لا يكون موت ولا حزن ولا بكاء . حيث يكون الله تكون الحياة والفرح والبهجة . يده تمسح كل دمعة ٍ فتختفي الدموع . العيون الممتلئة بالبكاء تجف وتخف . القلوب المنكسرة بالحزن تسعد وتهنأ ، لأن الله سيكون معنا ، هو فرحنا . وسنكون نحن معه نتمتع به . في المساء هنا يبيت البكاء ، وفي الصباح هناك يكون ترنم . ان امتلئت عيونك بالدموع واغرورقت بها ، إن حلت غلالة على بصرك وحجبت رؤيتك ، جفف عيونك وامسح دموعك ، تصفو وتنجلي وتبصر بالايمان السماء الجديدة ، وتحيا منتظرا ً بالرجاء يوم يسكن الله معك ، ويُطرد الموت والوجع والحزن والصراخ . تعال يا رب لا تتباطأ ، جميع الناس هنا يبكون . اسرع يا رب  اسرع  حتى تتوقف الدموع وتصفو العيون .


----------



## fauzi (25 يوليو 2012)

504 - الانسان كثير الترحال ، يتنقل من مكان الى مكان . وفي كل مرة يخرج من بيته لانتقال ٍ او سفر يخشى مخاطر الطريق ومفاجئاته وحوادثه وشره . كثيرة ٌ هي حوادث الطريق وكثيرة ضحاياه وقتلاه . برا ً او بحرا ً او جوا ً . لا امان في اي مكان . البعض يحجم  ويمتنع ويخشى  الحركة والتنقل ، لكنه لا يمكن ان يهرب من قدره وينجو ويسلم . النجاة والسلام فقط في كنف الله ورعايته وحفظه . يعدنا الله كما وعد يعقوب في سفر التكوين 28 : 15 " وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكَ ، وَأَحْفَظُكَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ ، وَأَرُدُّكَ إِلَى هذِهِ الأَرْضِ " يا له من وعد ٍ بالامان . هو معنا في السفر والذهاب . يحيط بنا ويحوطنا بيده حيثما نذهب . لا نخشى خطرا ً يسعى الينا ونحن نسافر برا ً . ولا نخاف انقلاب الموج وهيجان البحر والعواصف حين نتنقل بحرا ً . ولا نرتعب ونحن طائرين معلقين في الفضاء ، مرتحلين جوا ً . يده تصل الى كل مكان وتحمينا من كل شر . وسوف يردنا الى بيوتنا سالمين آمنين . هذا اماننا وتأميننا انه معنا . لا يتركنا في نومنا وفي يقظتنا ، في بقائنا وفي سفرنا . انت محفوظ ٌ في كفه اينما ذهبت . كفه تَسَع العالم كله ، الكون كله . إن انتقلت من اقصى الشرق الى اقصى الغرب . إن عبرت من اقصى الشمال الى اقصى الجنوب ، حركتك في نطاق عنايته . لن تخرج عن مجال اهتمامه ورعايته . سافر اينما شئت وانتقل الى حيثما اردت  ، فهو معك ، وهو يحفظك في خروجك وفي دخولك . في بقائك وانتقالك .


----------



## fauzi (26 يوليو 2012)

505 - اذا نظرنا حولنا ونحن في اعمالنا اليومية ، نُصدم ونُحبط  البعض يعمل بأيد ٍ مرتخية متكاسلة وينال مكافأة الرؤساء  والبعض الآخر يعمل بامانة ٍ وجدية وينال التأنيب والعقاب  ويفقد الانسان ايمانه ويختل مقياسه ويكفر بمبادئه ، ويتسائل : ما فائدة الاخلاص ؟ وما جدوى الحماس ؟ وتنتقل العدوى ويعم والغش ويسود الاهمال  ، لكن الله يعلن لنا في سفر اخبار الايام الثاني      15 : 7  يقول : " فَتَشَدَّدُوا أَنْتُمْ وَلاَ تَرْتَخِ أَيْدِيكُمْ لأَنَّ لِعَمَلِكُمْ أَجْرًا " الله لا يحب الايدي المرتخية والارجل المتعثرة الضعيفة ، ويكافئ كل من تشددت يداه وقويت رجلاه . العمل في المسيحية هو للرب وليس للناس . يقول الرسول بولس في رسالته الى اهل كولوسي 3 : 23 – 25 " وَكُلُّ مَا فَعَلْتُمْ ، فَاعْمَلُوا مِنَ الْقَلْبِ ، كَمَا لِلرَّبِّ لَيْسَ لِلنَّاسِ ، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمْ مِنَ الرَّبِّ سَتَأْخُذُونَ جَزَاءَ الْمِيرَاثِ ، لأَنَّكُمْ تَخْدِمُونَ الرَّبَّ الْمَسِيحَ . وَأَمَّا الظَّالِمُ فَسَينَالُ مَا ظَلَمَ بِهِ ، وَلَيْسَ مُحَابَاةٌ ." فلو امكن خداع الناس لا يمكن خداع الله . وإن كان البعض يتكاسل ويهمل بأيد ٍ مرتخية ، فالله يرى ويكافئ بعدل ويعاقب بحق وليس محاباة . التعب ليس باطلا ً في الرب . الله يرى تعبك ويقدره ويُسر به وبك . حتى وإن  لم يرى الانسان ذلك ولم يذكره . حين وضع الله آدم في الجنة ، وضعه ليعملها ويحفظها . وحين اخرجه الله الى الارض جعله يعرق ليأكل خبزه وسلحه بالقوة والقدرة والعقل والابتكار ، وعلمه كيف يستغل كل امكانياته لخدمته . والله يستحق منا ان نعمل بكل الجد والجهد ، وهو يعدنا بأن يرى عملنا ويكافئ تعبنا . فلا تنتظر مكافأة الناس وتقديرهم لعملك . انظر الى الله وكرس عملك له ، وما اسعد من يسعد في عمله للرب ، وما اشقى من يشقى في عمله للناس . فاعمل من القلب للرب لا للناس .


----------



## sandymena31 (27 يوليو 2012)

تبارك اسم الرب وشكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## fauzi (27 يوليو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> تبارك اسم الرب وشكرا لتعب محبتك



شكراااا  sandymena31 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (27 يوليو 2012)

506 - تعددت الطرق وتقاطعت وتنوعت وتفاوتت . ويقف الانسان امام ذلك كله محتارا ً ضائعا ً . وكثيرا ً ما يفقد الطريق ويضل ويتوه . ويتلفت حوله يبحث عن مرشد يرده  ويقوده . وحين تتوغل وسط غابة ٍ متشابكة ٍ مظلمة . حين تخوض اقدامك في رمال ٍ غائرة ٍ متحركة ، قف انتظر خلاص الرب . هو يعرف الطريق وهو سيقودك فيها . لا تعتمد على البشر فهم تائهون ضالون ايضا ً . لا تستشر انسانا ً ، فالاعمى حين يقود اعمى يسقطان معا ً  . يعدك الرب بالهداية والارشاد والقيادة . يقول في سفر اشعياء 58 : 11 " 	وَيَقُودُكَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى الدَّوَامِ " في كل وقت ، دائما ً ، ليلا ً ونهارا ً . في اي وقت تأتي اليه وتطلبه ، يُسرع اليك ويمد يده لك ويقودك الى الطريق ، ويسندك في الطريق . يخطو امامك وبجوارك . مهما اظلم السبيل وتعرج المسار وصعب المشي . ينير ويعين ويقوي ويوجه ويقود . يسدد خطانا ويمهد طرقنا ويحفظ خطواتنا . إن سلمته القيادة سلمت . وإن إئتمنته على نفسك أمنت . لا ضلال ولا ضياع في اتباعه . لا خوف ولا حزن ولا خطر في ظله . انظر اليه امامك واتبعه .  سر معه وامسك يده لا تتركه . استودعه طريقك ، يهدك . سلمه قيادتك ، يحمك . اسمع صوته  ونفذ تعليماته ، تسر ولا تعثر قدمك ،  تسلك ولا تفقد طريقك . هو معك ، امامك ، حولك ، دائما ً معك ، أمامك ، حولك .


----------



## fauzi (28 يوليو 2012)

507 - نحن شعب ٌ مضياف ، كريم ، نسعد باستضافة الناس . ويسعد الناس بنا وباستضافتنا لهم وعلاقتنا بهم . بل الفصح بستة ايام كان المسيح في زيارة لعازر واختيه . وكان المسيح قد اقام لعازر من الموت ، وصنعوا له عشاء . وكانت مرثا الاخت الكبرى تخدم المدعوين . شعلة حركة ونشاط  وحيوية في خدمة المسيح . ولعازر كان في الصدارة وسط المتكئين ، اعلان ٌ لقدرة المسيح . حياته اعتراف ٌ بالمعجزة . اما مريم ، الصغرى ، فاخذت قارورة طيب ناردين خالص ٍ كثير الثمن ودهنت قدمي المسيح ومسحت قدميه بشعرها . ملئت البيت برائحة خضوعها واتضاعها ومحبتها . علاقات ٌ وثيقة ٌ عميقة  صادقة ٌ امينة ٌ قوية . كل ٌّ عبر عن علاقته بالمسيح بشكل ٍ متميز . مرثا بخدمتها ، لعازر بحياته ، مريم باتضاعها . ونحن في علاقتنا بالمسيح نعلن سيادته لنا ، بالخدمة او بالحياة او بالخضوع . وفي علاقتنا بالناس نعلن محبتنا لهم ، في بسمة ، في كلمة ، في لمسة ، في خدمة .  سهلة إن صدرت من قلب ٍ صاف ٍ محب . صعبة مستحيلة إن صدرت من قلب ٍ جاف . في تلك الليلة احس الناس بمحبة لعازر واختيه . سعدوا بها وابتهجوا ، ملئت رائحة الطيب انوفهم . انتشوا وفرحوا ، الا صاحب القلب الحاقد ، يهوذا ، اعترض ، و انتقد وادان واتهم واكتئب . واليهود الممتلئون بالحسد ، المشحونون بالشر  ، تشاوروا ليقتلوا المسيح ولعازر ،  يقتلوا الحب . أين انت من المسيح ؟ تخدم ، تحيا ، تخضع ؟ تسعد ، تفرح ، تبتهج ، تشارك الفرحة أم  تعكر صفوها ؟ تفتح قلبك وحياتك له ، تدعوه ، أم تغلق قلبك وحياتك عنه ؟ سؤال ٌ جوابه ُ يُحسب لك أو عليك . أرجو أن يُحسب لك .


----------



## fauzi (30 يوليو 2012)

508 - ترك لنا الله كلمته لنحيا بها " كَلِمَةَ اللهِ حَيَّةٌ وَفَعَّالَةٌ وَأَمْضَى مِنْ كُلِّ سَيْفٍ ذِي حَدَّيْنِ " ( عبرانيين 4 : 12 )  . كلمة الله هي ذات الله " فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ. " ( يوحنا 1 : 1 ) . كلمة الله ( الكتاب المقدس ) تحمل انفاس الله ، تحمل قلب الله . هي فكر الله ، ارادة الله ، مشيئة الله "  خَارِقَةٌ إِلَى مَفْرَقِ النَّفْسِ وَالرُّوحِ وَالْمَفَاصِلِ وَالْمِخَاخِ، وَمُمَيِّزَةٌ أَفْكَارَ الْقَلْبِ وَنِيَّاتِهِ. "  كلام الله باق ٍ بقاء الله ، دائم ٌ دوام الله ، ثابت ٌ ثبات الله . كلام الله هو هو امسا ً ٌ واليوم  والى الابد ،  لا يتغير ولا يتحرّف ولا ينمحي أو يزول . قال المسيح : " اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ وَلكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ. " . نحن لا نقرأ كلمة الله (الكتاب المقدس )  لننال بركة ، نحن نجلس امام كلمة الله لنرى الله ، لنسمع صوت الله . الله يحدثنا في كلمته . الله يلتقي بنا حين نقرأ كلمته . فاقترب من كلمة الله بكل تقديس ، بكل تمجيد ، بكل تكريم ، ولا تقرأ كلمة الله لتعرف فقط بل لتعمل ايضا ً . ينبهنا يعقوب الرسول فيقول في رسالته الاصحاح الاول " فَاقْبَلُوا بِوَدَاعَةٍ الْكَلِمَةَ الْمَغْرُوسَةَ الْقَادِرَةَ أَنْ تُخَلِّصَ نُفُوسَكُمْ . وَلكِنْ كُونُوا عَامِلِينَ بِالْكَلِمَةِ ، لاَ سَامِعِينَ فَقَطْ خَادِعِينَ نُفُوسَكُمْ. " صوّر المسيح لمستمعيه من يسمع كلامه ويعمل به ،  ومن لا يعمل به كبيتين : الذي يسمع كلامه ويعمل به يشبه انسان ٌ بنى بيته على الصخر فلما حدث سيل صمد . والذي يسمع ولا يعمل بما يسمع يشبه انسانا ً بنى بيته على الرمل فلما حدث السيل سقط . اقرأ كلام الله ، واعمل مشيئة الله تصمد . كلام الله به انفاس الله ، فكر الله ، قلب الله . اثبت فيه تعرف الحق ،  والحق يحررك .


----------



## fauzi (31 يوليو 2012)

509 - حين نوجه السؤال للكثيرين ، هل انت مؤمن ؟ يكون الرد دائما ً الحمد لله أنا مؤمن . كثيرون لا يدركون معنى ما يقولون ، هم يرددون ما سمعوه من غيرهم دون التأمل والتعمق . الايمان اسهل ما في حياتنا الروحية إن لامسنا سطحه ، والايمان اصعب ما في حياتنا الروحية إن دخلنا الى عمقه . أُؤمن ان الله موجود ، ودليلي ما حولي من خليقة تُبهر ، لكن ما اثر ذلك في علاقتك بالله وخليقته ؟ العبرة ليست بماذا أؤمن وانما العبرة بمن أؤمن . لا موضوع الايمان بل مضمون الايمان . جاء الى المسيح قائد مئة يطلب عونه لشفاء غلامه ، ووعده المسيح بالذهاب معه ليشفه . وقال الرجل : لست مستحقا ً لذلك ، قل كلمة فقط فيبرأ الغلام . أنا ايضا ً لي سلطان وجند ، أأمر هذا فيذهب وذاك فيأتي . وتعجب المسيح وأعجب بما قاله . رأى امامه انسانا ً يؤمن به ، يؤمن بسلطانه على المرض والموت ، يؤمن بقدرته على قول كلمة ٍ فيبرأ الغلام . فقال : " اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ : لَمْ أَجِدْ وَلاَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِيمَانًا بِمِقْدَارِ هذَا " ( متى 8 : 10 ) وجائته امرأة كنعانية صارخة تقول : " ارْحَمْنِي ، يَا سَيِّدُ ، يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ! اِبْنَتِي مَجْنُونَةٌ جِدًّا." ( متى 15 : 22 ) ولم يجبها بكلمة ،  لا احتقارا ً بل اختبارا ً . فسجدت له وقالت في الحاح : يا سيد اعني . اجابها : ان الخبز للبنين لا للكلاب . أصرت ان الكلاب تأكل من الفتات الذي يسقط امامها . وتعجب المسيح وأُعجب بما قالته . رأى امامه امرأة تؤمن به . تؤمن بسلطانه على المرض والموت . تؤمن بقدرته على اطعام الجميع . وقال لها : "  يَا امْرَأَةُ ، عَظِيمٌ إِيمَانُكِ لِيَكُنْ لَكِ كَمَا تُرِيدِينَ " هذا هو الايمان في عمقه ، الايمان بالقوي القادر صاحب السلطان ، الذي بيده لا كل شيء فقط ، بل كل شيء يتصل بي . هو الخالق ، نعم ، هو خالقي ، هو السيد ، نعم هو سيدي ، هو المخلص ، نعم هو مخلصي ، هو ابونا ، نعم هو أبي . هل هو كذلك بالنسبة لك ؟ فانت مؤمن .


----------



## fauzi (1 أغسطس 2012)

510 - لم ينجو أحد ٌ من لدغة حزن ، يسري في الدم ، يضغط على الانفاس . الحزن مؤلم ، قاس ٍ ، كريه ، اسود . لا يلف المحزون بردائه ِ فقط بل ينشره على من حوله . واشكال الحزن كثيرة متعددة تتنوع  بتنوع الناس ، وآثاره ُ ودرجاته مختلفة ٌ متغيرة تختلف وتتدرج باختلاف البشر ، لكن الطريق الى التغلب عليه وطرده طريق ٌ واحد . الطريق هو الايمان بمن اختبر الحزن وجربه وذاق مرارته ولدغته . جاء احد رؤساء المجمع الى المسيح  وخر عند قدميه واخبره ان ابنته الصغيرة تحتضر ، وطلب منه ان يأتي ويشفيها . كان الحزن يلفه بغلالته . نظرات الرجل حزينة جدا ً ، ملامحه تتلوى ، لحيته ترتجف ، كان في منتهى الحزن . وادرك المسيح حزنه واهتز قلبه وتحنن عليه وتبعه . وفي الطريق أتاه من ينعي موت الابنة ، وتوقف الركب . وهوى الحزن بنصله ِ الى اعماق الرجل وتمزق داخله وانفجرت لوعته . صرخت دموعه ونزفت مسامه ُ حزنا ً أسود ، وانهار . رأى المسيح ذلك وادرك ما يعانيه الرجل ، وقال : "آمِنْ فَقَطْ " 
رفع عينيه الكسيرتين الى وجه المسيح والتقت نظراتهما . شد عوده ورفع رأسه وخفق قلبه واتسعت خطواته وعلا صوت المسيح على الصراخ والعويل والضجيج ولطم الوجوه وهو يقول : "  لَمْ تَمُتِ الصَّبِيَّةُ " . ومد يده وامسك بيد الفتاة وصاح : قومي . وفر الحزن من الغرفة وانفجر داخل البيت فرح . قامت الصبية ومشت واعطوها فاكلت  . وتغيرت ملامح الاب المكلوم واتسعت خطوط وجهه وخرج من مسامه شعاع بهجة ، وامتلأ الجميع بالفرح . آمن الرجل بمصدر الفرح ومختبر الحزن ، فقامت ابنته وعادت فرحته .
 مهما تنوع واختلف وتراكم وتضاعف وثقل ، آمن فقط ، فيهرب الحزن ويعم الفرح .


----------



## sandymena31 (3 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لتفسير الرائع ربنا يلمس يد نا ويحول الحزن لفرح وسلام نعمته علينا


----------



## sandymena31 (3 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لتفسير الرائع ربنا يلمس يد نا ويحول الحزن لفرح وسلام نعمته علينا


----------



## sandymena31 (3 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا للتفسير الرائع ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويحول الحزن لفرح مع المسيح


----------



## fauzi (3 أغسطس 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> شكرا لتفسير الرائع ربنا يلمس يد نا ويحول الحزن لفرح وسلام نعمته علينا



شكراااا sandymena31 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (3 أغسطس 2012)

511 - تصادفنا على الطريق هموم ٌ وتصادمنا اوجاع . لا احد معصوم منها ولا يوجد من ينجو ويهرب ابدا ً . ومنا من يحتضن همومه ويرقد تحتها عاجزا ً شاكيا يائسا ً . ومنا من ينفضها ويرفضها  ويقفز على قدميه وينتصب قويا ً شامخا ً . الفرق ليس فينا بل في من نراه ونلجأ اليه وقت الشدائد . من يلجأ للعاجز ، عاجز . من يعتمد على القادر ، قادر . يقول داود النبي  : " عِنْدَ كَثْرَةِ هُمُومِي فِي دَاخِلِي ، تَعْزِيَاتُكَ تُلَذِّذُ نَفْسِي . " ( مزمور 94 : 19 )  عندما يختفي الفرح يرسل الرب روحه القدوس ليملئنا بفرح خاص ومجيد وعزاء غريب عجيب لا يدركه العالم او يفهمه . الحزانى متعزين ، والكسرى مجبورين والمهمومين مبتسمين ، لانهم يلجأون الى القادر الذي يعزي ويجبر ويسعد . اما من يلجأ الى العاجز فلن يختبر اي عزاء . في وسط الهموم الجأ اليه ، يعنك ويعزيك . يقول داود النبي : " أَرْفَعُ عَيْنَيَّ إِلَى الْجِبَالِ ، مِنْ حَيْثُ يَأْتِي عَوْنِي . مَعُونَتِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ ، صَانِعِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ. " ( مزمور 121 : 1 ، 2 ) الرب حافظك ، يحفظك من كل شر . يحفظ نفسك .


----------



## sandymena31 (3 أغسطس 2012)

بركه رب المجد تكون معنا جميعا آمين


----------



## fauzi (4 أغسطس 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> بركه رب المجد تكون معنا جميعا آمين



شكرااا لمتابعتك 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (4 أغسطس 2012)

512 - الاحمال الثقيلة تقصّر الخطوات وتعثّر المسيرة . الحمل عبء ٌ وتعب يُثقل البدن . الهموم والاحزان تؤلم النفوس وتجرح القلوب . الهم عبء ٌ يعتصر ويوجع القلب . الخطايا والذنوب تحجب الفرح وتبعد البهجة . الخطية سم ٌ يسري ويؤذي النفس . لراحة البدن نخفف الاحمال فتطول الخطوات وتعتدل المسيرة . لراحة القلب نطرد الهموم فيستريح القلب ويصفو . لراحة النفس نعترف بالخطايا والذنوب فتشفى النفس . قد نستطيع تخفيف الاحمال وطرد الهموم . ويستطيع الرب فقط غفران الخطايا ومحو الذنوب . يقول الوحي المقدس على لسان اشعياء النبي 44 : 22 " قَدْ مَحَوْتُ كَغَيْمٍ ذُنُوبَكَ وَكَسَحَابَةٍ خَطَايَاكَ." فلا يقوى الغيم على الصمود لغفران الله ولا السحاب  لمحبته  . مهما ثقلت خطايانا وتضخمت ذنوبنا وعظمت آثامنا ، يقول الله : " إِنْ كَانَتْ خَطَايَاكُمْ كَالْقِرْمِزِ تَبْيَضُّ كَالثَّلْجِ . إِنْ كَانَتْ حَمْرَاءَ كَالدُّودِيِّ تَصِيرُ كَالصُّوفِ ." ( اشعياء 1 : 18 ) غفران الله اعظم من اي خطية . دم المسيح يغطي جميع  خطايا البشر . والطريق الى الحصول على الغفران والتمتع بتطهير دم المسيح هو الاعتراف بخطايانا . يقول يوحنا الرسول : " إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ ." ( 1 يوحنا 1 : 9 ) إن ثقلت احمالك وتعثرت خطواتك ، قف وانزل بعضها عن كتفيك وسر في طريقك خفيفا ً . إن زادت همومك واحزانك وثقل قلبك ، قف وارفع وجهك للرب ، يعد البهجة اليك وتتمتع بحياتك . اما اذا تراكمت خطاياك وقيدت نفسك وازعجت ضميرك ، فاعترف بعجزك والق ِ بخطاياك تحت الصليب ، تصفو ايامك . لا تدع خطاياك تتراكم فتتعذب روحك . اعترف بها اولا ً باول ، واحيا مبررا ً بارا ً ، مطهرا ً طاهرا ً .


----------



## sandymena31 (5 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لتعب محبتكم ربنا يزيدكم بركه


----------



## fauzi (5 أغسطس 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> شكرا لتعب محبتكم ربنا يزيدكم بركه


شكرا ااا sandymena31 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (5 أغسطس 2012)

513 - كثيرا ً ما نبدأ عملا ً ولا نجد له نتيجة . نزرع زرعا ً ولا نجد له حصادا ً . ونبتئس ونحزن ونُحبط ونيأس . ونرى ان جهدنا ضاع وانتظاراتنا لم تتحقق فنفشل . الا ان بولس الرسول يقول : " 	فَلاَ نَفْشَلْ فِي عَمَلِ الْخَيْرِ لأَنَّنَا سَنَحْصُدُ فِي وَقْتِهِ إِنْ كُنَّا لاَ نَكِلُّ. " ( غلاطية 6 : 9 ) هذا صحيح فلو انتظرنا لوجدنا لعملنا نتيجة ولزرعنا حصادا ً . لو تعجّل الانسان نتائج عمله لاتعس نفسه . الثمار الغنية تحتاج الى وقت ٍ لتتحقق ، وكلما طال الوقت كلما نضجت الثمار وزادت . الزرع سهل والري ليس صعبا ً . انتظار الحصاد اكثر صعوبة . الصبر جهاد ، والتروي والانتظار كفاح . فاعمل الخير وداوم على عمله ، لا تفشل ، وجاهد بالصبر والانتظار ، ولا بد ان تحصد الخير في وقته . وقته هو لا وقتك انت . قد تبدو الثمرة ناضجة تُغري بقطفها ، وتمد يدك لتقطفها . لكن الزارع الواعي يرفض ان يقطف الثمار وهي فجة . إن حصدت قبل كمال النضج تجمع حصادا ً أخضر . اما إن حصدت عند كمال النضج فحصادك يكون ابيض وفيراً . قد تصنع خيرا ً لشخص ولا تجد رد فعل ٍ مشجعا ً ، وتتصور انك فعلت عبثا ً ، وتتباكى وتستعوض . وفي وقته هو يعود اليك الخير اضعافا ً مضاعفة فتهنأ وتسعد . المشكلة لم تكن في عدم جدوى الخير بل في عدم الصبر لحصاد نتائجه . ونزرع شرا ً ، وتمر الايام وتتصور هروبك من تبعاته . وفي وقته تحصد الشوك وتجرحك آثار فعلتك . افعل الخير ولا تفشل ، ستحصد في وقته . اعمل البر واترك النتائج لله . لا تتعجل الحصاد ، سيأتي الوقت للثمار الوفيرة .


----------



## fauzi (6 أغسطس 2012)

514 - هل تسمع صوت الله ؟ الله دائما ً يتكلم ، يكلمك . يلذ لله ان يتحدث مع اولاده ، وينتظر منا ان نسمعه "مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنَانِ لِلسَّمْعِ فَلْيَسْمَعْ . " ( متى 11 : 15 ) تصخب حولنا الاصوات ويكثر المتكلمون . وتملأ آذاننا الكلمات والمتكلمون . ونجد انفسنا في مهب الافكار والآراء والتعليم والتعليمات . ويتوه الفكر وتتعطل الخطوات وتنحرف المسيرة لأننا لا نسمع صوت الله . إن أصغيت السمع ، تسمع مهما علت الاصوات حولك . إن اخلصت السعي لتسمع ، لميزت صوته وعرفت نبراته . في منتصف الليل والنوم  يُثقل اجفان صموئيل الصغير ، ناداه الله : " صَمُوئِيلُ ، صَمُوئِيلُ " وفي تعثر ووهن تاه فهمه واخطأ معرفة مصدر الصوت . وذهب الى عالي الكاهن ثلاث مرات ، وقال : " هأَنَذَا لأَنَّكَ دَعَوْتَنِي" وفي المرة الرابعة كان اكثر يقظة وادراكا ً ، فسمع صوت الله ، وقال : " تَكَلَّمْ لأَنَّ عَبْدَكَ سَامِعٌ ." وكلمه الله ونقل كلامه كما اوصاه . في وسط ضجيج العالم يكلمك الله في كتابه المقدس ، يكلمك الله في احاديث الاصدقاء ، يحدثك الآن  ، ويصل صوته الى قلبك . لا تسد اذنك ولا تغلق قلبك . كما قال صموئيل ، قل له : تكلم يا رب لأن عبدك سامع . وحين يكلمك سيملأ اسماعك باحلى الكلمات ، ويملأ قلبك باعظم البركات . فكلام الله احلى الكلام ، وبركات الله اعظم البركات ، ومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع .


----------



## sandymena31 (6 أغسطس 2012)

هذه العظه رساله من السماء لنرهف حواسنا وعقولنا نحو الله ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم خالص الشكر


----------



## fauzi (7 أغسطس 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> هذه العظه رساله من السماء لنرهف حواسنا وعقولنا نحو الله ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم خالص الشكر



شكرااا sandymena31 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (7 أغسطس 2012)

مع كل يوم جديد يتجدد شكري لك يا يسوع 
مع كل يوم جديد يتجدد  املي بك يا يسوع  
مع كل يوم جديد اختبر حبك لي يا يسوع
فانا لا استطيع ان احيا بدونك ، فانت نبع العطف والحنان الذي به تروي ظمأ قلبي .
 وانت بحر المحبة الذي به تضمد جراح قلبي .
 انت شعاع الشمس الذي ينير لي الدرب ويبعدني عن الظلمات .


----------



## fauzi (7 أغسطس 2012)

515 - ما اعظم رحمة الله وما اروع محبته . هو الرحمن الرحيم ، المحب العظيم . كثيرا ً ما ننسى رحمته ونغفل محبته مع انه دائما ً يظهرها ويعلنها . يقول داود النبي : " الرَّبُّ رَحِيمٌ وَرَؤُوفٌ ، طَوِيلُ الرُّوحِ وَكَثِيرُ الرَّحْمَةِ. لاَ يُحَاكِمُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ ، وَلاَ يَحْقِدُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ . لَمْ يَصْنَعْ مَعَنَا حَسَبَ خَطَايَانَ ، وَلَمْ يُجَازِنَا حَسَبَ آثامِنَا . لأَنَّهُ مِثْلُ ارْتِفَاعِ السَّمَاوَاتِ فَوْقَ الأَرْضِ قَوِيَتْ رَحْمَتُهُ عَلَى خَائِفِيهِ .  كَبُعْدِ الْمَشْرِقِ مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ أَبْعَدَ عَنَّا مَعَاصِيَنَا.  كَمَا يَتَرَأَفُ الأَبُ عَلَى الْبَنِينَ يَتَرَأَفُ الرَّبُّ عَلَى خَائِفِيهِ." ( مزمور 103 : 8 – 13 )  خرج الابن الضال حاملا ً نصيبه من المال وسافر تاركا ً اباه . وبذر ماله واسرف وعمل كل الشرور ، واهان شيبة والده . وجاع واحتاج وصارع الخنازير ليحصل على طعامهم ويملأ بطنه ُ خرنوبا ً . وفي قاع الذل والمهانة واليأس رجع الى نفسه ، وبدت في مخيلته صورة ابيه . رأى عينيه تفيضان رحمة ، وملامحه تنطق حبا ً ، وابتسامته تحمل عفوا ً . وعاد ، وإذ لم يزل بعيدا ً رآه أبوه فتحنن ، وركض وعانقه وقبّله وقبِله . وفي حضن ابيه ادرك ان رحمته ُ قوية " مِثْلُ ارْتِفَاعِ السَّمَاوَاتِ فَوْقَ الأَرْضِ " ومحبته جارفة ، طردت امامها كل خطاياه وآثامه " كَبُعْدِ الْمَشْرِقِ مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ " أبعدها . والبسه الحلّة الأولى ، وجعل في يده ِ خاتما ً ، وصنع وليمة ، وفرح جميع  من في البيت بالابن العائد . هذه رحمة الرحمن الرحيم لي ولك ولجميعنا ، ولكل ابن ٍ يعود الى ابيه من متاهات الارض وطرقها . لتتمتع بتلك الرحمة وتنعم بهذه المحبة وتحيا وسط النعمة ، تعال ، أفق ، انظر حولك ، تجد خرنوب الخنازير يخرب الجوف ، وينجس القلب ويتعس المعيشة . انظر الى ابيك الرحيم وعد اليه .  وارتشف محبته ، ويحتويك في حضنه ، ويقبّلك ويقبلك .


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع حلو اوي الف شكر ليك


----------



## fauzi (8 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> موضوع حلو اوي الف شكر ليك



شكرااا مارتينا فوفو
 الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (8 أغسطس 2012)

يسوع المخلّص يناديكم ايها العباد
يسوع الفادي فاتح ذراعيه لكل البعاد
لا تتردوا فهو مانح الرجاء ومرسل العزاء 
لا تؤجلوا اسرعوا اليه لتسعدوا بالحياة 
افتحوا له ابواب قلوبكم فقد اعد لكم السماء 
انه كريم ٌ وقلبه رحيم ٌ وحبه عظيم ُ ودوما ً سامع الدعاء


----------



## fauzi (8 أغسطس 2012)

516 - هل تخاف ؟ ومن لا يخاف . الظلام مخيف ، خصوصا ً اذا كان الانسان وحده . حينئذ ٍ تتضخم الاصوات وتصبح اعاصير وزلازل وانفجارات . المرض مخيف خصوصا ً اذا كان خبيثا ً لا علاج له . حينئذ ٍ تقسو الآلام ويصبح الوخز طعنا ً والجرح نزيفا ً . ويزيد من قسوة الخوف ، الفراغ حولك ، ويصعّب حدته الشعور بالوحدة . في وسط الخوف يقول الله : " لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ . لاَ تَتَلَفَّتْ لأَنِّي إِلهُكَ . قَدْ أَيَّدْتُكَ وَأَعَنْتُكَ وَعَضَدْتُكَ بِيَمِينِ بِرِّي ." ( اشعياء 41 : 10 ) هكذا وعد الله شعبه بلسان اشعياء النبي . لم يعد الشعب وحده ، لا فراغ حوله يرن فيه الخوف . لم يكن على الشعب ان يتلفت حوله باحثا ً عن معين ، فهو الله . لا يحتاج الى أيد ٍ يمسك بها فيد الله تحتويه . لا ينقص الشعب قوة ، فقوة الله ويمينه تعضده . ولا تقدر على مواجهة قوة الله ، قوة ، ولا الموت . يقول داود النبي : " إِذَا سِرْتُ فِي وَادِي ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ لاَ أَخَافُ شَرًّا " حيث الله ، لا خوف ، هو يطرد كل خوف . حيث الله الأمان ، كل الأمان . يقول لك ولي ولجميع المؤمنين : " ثِقُوا! أَنَا هُوَ . لاَ تَخَافُوا " ( مرقس 6 : 50 ) وهو لن يتركنا ، لن يهملنا ، لن ينسانا ، لأنه معك ومعي ومع جميع المؤمنين كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر . هل ما تزال خائفا ً ؟ الخوف لن يتوقف عن محاولة اخافتنا . لكن ايماننا بوجود الله معنا يطرد الخوف . الظلمة لن تتوقف عن مطاردتنا ، لكن النور لا بد ان يطرد الظلمة . لا يتفق وجود الله والخوف . الخوف يهرب حين يحل الله . لا خوف من خطر أو مرض أو معاناة ، فالله موجود ، قائم ، يحمي . ولا يتفق وجود الله والظلمة . الظلمة تهرب حين يحل النور . الله هو النور .


----------



## fauzi (8 أغسطس 2012)

517 - لا ترتفع قامة المسيحي الروحية عن مستوى صلواته ، واللذين لا يصلون هم في الواقع يلعبون . واذا كان الشيوخ لا يصلون ،  يتراخى المؤمنون الصغار ويصبح المنبر معرضا ً للكلام ، في حين ان مخدع الصلاة يحفظنا من هذه الفخاخ جميعها . اذا كانت خدمة الوعظ من نصيب البعض الا ان خدمة الصلاة من نصيب الكل . ومع ذلك فكم من ليالي مضت كنا نغط فيها في النوم العميق وتركنا الصراخ للرب لأجل النفوس المنحدرة الى الجحيم .
 نحتاج ان نقول للرب : يا رب علمنا الصلاة فهو يصغي لهمسات قلوبنا والى حركات شفاهنا كحنة أم صموئيل التي كانت تبتهل الى الله ، وتجاهد وصوتها لم يُسمع ، إذ كانت شفتاها فقط تتحركان ، هكذا كانت أنّات ٌ ترتفع من القلوب حين يُصلّى بالروح ، هذه الأنّات لا يعرف اللسان ان يعبّر عنها ولكن الرب يستجيبها . 
" 	فَمَنْ يَعْرِفُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ حَسَنًا وَلاَ يَعْمَلُ ، فَذلِكَ خَطِيَّةٌ لَهُ." ( يعقوب 4 : 17 ) ليمنحنا الله رحمته لكي لا نحاول ان نبرر انفسنا او ندافع عنها ، بل بكل اتضاع ٍ قلبي خالص نعترف ونترك نهائيا ً كل خطية يرينا انها تعطّل خدمتنا " إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ."( 1 يوحنا 1 : 9 ) . 
" فَكُلُّ مَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ النَّاسُ بِكُمُ افْعَلُوا هكَذَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا بِهِمْ  " ( متى 7 : 12 )  ترى هل انا  اتبع بالتمام قانون محبة المسيح ؟ اين هي الذراع التي تقدر ان تعمل شيئا ً بدون الرب ؟ وما هو هذا الشيء الذي يمكن ان يُعمل بدون الرب ؟ انها الخطية ، انه الشر ومشتقاته . أما الذي يُعمل بالرب يمجّد الرب ويريح قلب الانسان . فلنكف اذن عن عمل ايدينا حتى لانفسنا ولنطلب يد الله القادرة الحكيمة لتمسك بيدنا الضعيفة  الجاهلة بشرط ان تكون يدنا نقية ونظيفة . إن الله على جبروته وقدرته يستحيل عليه ان يُمسك اليد القذرة المنجسة  ، فطهروا ايديكم وسلموها للقدير ، يفعل بها العجائب .


----------



## fauzi (9 أغسطس 2012)

518 - كلنا نحاول ان نعرف مشيئة الله لنا . حين نواجه اختيارا ً نسعى  لنعرف أي اختيار ٍ يريده الله ، ونبحث ونسأل ونصلي ونفكر ونستفسر بحثا ً عن مشيئة الله . ومشيئة الله ليست خافية ً مخفية . الله يعلن  مشيئته لنا  دائما ً بالروح القدس . الروح القدس فينا يظهر لنا مشيئة الله . لا تبحث عن مشيئة الله ، مشيئة الله يكشفها لك روح الله . واعمل مشيئة الله حين تعرفها . قال يسوع المسيح لتلاميذه : " طَعَامِي ( اي هدفي )  أَنْ أَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي " ( يوحنا 4 : 34 )  . ونحن على مثال المسيح يجب ان يكون اول اهدافنا هو عمل مشيئة الله . ولكل مؤمن منا لدى الله مشيئة . لكل واحد عند الله قصد . يكتب بولس الرسول في رسالته الى اهل افسس 2 : 10 " لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ عَمَلُهُ ، مَخْلُوقِينَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ لأَعْمَال صَالِحَةٍ ، قَدْ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَأَعَدَّهَا لِكَيْ نَسْلُكَ فِيهَا." مشيئة الله لنا وقصده لحياتنا محدد ٌ منذ ان خلقنا . والانسان السعيد هو الذي يعيش ويسلك حسب قصد الله . الذي يعيش في غير خطة الله ومشيئته ، يشقى ويتعب . يجاهد عبثا ً ضد التيار ، يقاوم ، يخور ، ينهار . اما الذي يعيش في قصد الله فكل ما يواجهه يكون لخيره ِ وسعادته ِ وهنائه ِ . يقول بولس الرسول في رسالته الى اهل رومية 8 : 28 " وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعًا لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ ، الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ. " تتكاتف وتتظافروتتناسق الاشياء كلها معا ً  لخيرنا ، نحن المدعوون حسب قصد الله . الحياة في مشيئة الله التي يعلنها لنا الروح القدس تسير في سلاسة ٍ وانسجام ٍ روحي رائع . لا نشاز فيها بل ملحمة ُ خير ٍ رائعة . عش في مشيئة الله ، واعمل حسب قصد الله ، تحيا الحياة التي يريدها لك الله في سلام ٍ وخير ٍ وبهجة .


----------



## fauzi (10 أغسطس 2012)

519 - تهتز الارض حولنا احيانا ً وتتزلزل . تنهار المباني وتسقط الحصون . تنقلب الاعمدة وتتهاوى الجبال . ونتلفت حولنا في فزع ٍ نبحث عن ملجأ ومخبأ يحمينا ، ولا نجد فكل ما حولنا ينهار ويسقط  وينقلب . ويتسائل داود النبي في مزمور 11 : 3 " 	إِذَا انْقَلَبَتِ الأَعْمِدَةُ ، فَالصِّدِّيقُ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُ ؟ " كل ما كان يتصوره صامدا ً شامخا ً عظيما ً ضاع . لا يجد ما يقبض يده عليه ويتمسك به ويحتمي فيه . فماذا نفعل ؟ الى اين نذهب ؟ على من نعتمد ؟ ويقول في اول مزموره : " عَلَى الرَّبِّ تَوَكَّلْتُ . كَيْفَ تَقُولُونَ لِنَفْسِي : اهْرُبُوا إِلَى جِبَالِكُمْ كَعُصْفُورٍ ؟ " العصفور لا يحتمي بالجبال ، يضيع ، لكن الله ، الرب قائم في جبل قدسه "  اَلرَّبُّ فِي هَيْكَلِ قُدْسِهِ. الرَّبُّ فِي السَّمَاءِ كُرْسِيُّهُ. " حين ينهار ويسقط كل ما نعتمد عليه ، نرى الله ، نتوكل على الله . وسط الانهيارات نستطيع ان نرى الله قائما ً شامخا ً . وسط الانقلابات نرى الله جالسا ً في السماء على كرسيه . بيده كل شيء ٍ ثابت ٌ قوي ٌ صامد ، فلا نخشى شيئا ً . لا يحجبه عنا غبار الانهيار ، لا يخفيه ظلام السقوط . هناك هو ، نرى الله ويرانا الله مهما كانت الاعمدة . يرانا وسطها مهما صغر حجمنا ، يهتم بنا ، يمد  يده لنجدتنا ، ينقذنا من وسط الانهيارات ، يظهر قوته وقدرته على استمرار الصمود بعد انقلاب الاعمدة . يده حولنا اعظم واضخم واقوى من كل الاعمدة . يحملنا ، يقيمنا ، يرفعنا ، يدفعنا الى اعلى . لا احتياج لاعمدة ، هو عمودنا الحي القائم . هو عضدنا ، عوضنا ،  جبلنا ، الهنا . وسط الانهيار ترى الله . وسط الانقلاب يراك الله .


----------



## fauzi (11 أغسطس 2012)

اسرار التجارب الشخصية عديدة واسباب الحرب الروحية كثيرة ، فقد تقوم الحرب لرد شكاية الشيطان أو تجارب الامتحان وتنقية الايمان .  او تحدث التجارب  لتأديب المؤمن على عصيان ، وهذه كلها ليتمجد الرب بالاعلان . ربما لا يمكن ان تعرف اسرارها ولا يجب ان تنشغل بالبحث عن اسبابها ، لكن ثق في نصرة الرب الاكيدة ، وقل من الاعماق : " يَعْظُمُ انْتِصَارُنَا بِالَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا " ( رومية 8 : 37 )


----------



## fauzi (11 أغسطس 2012)

520 - في بيوتنا مصابيح كثيرة للاضاءة ، تعطي نورا ً عندما نوصّل التيار الى اسلاكها . المصباح لا يضيء من ذاته وانما من اصل ومصدر وطاقة ٍ للنور . يعطي المصدر النور للمصباح فيضيء لنا . قال المسيح : " أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ . مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ . " ( يوحنا 8 : 12 ) المسيح هو اصل النور ومصدر النور وطاقة النور ، وقال المسيح أيضا ً : " أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ ...... فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ " ( متى 5 : 14 – 16 ) المسيح نور العالم ، يعطينا نوره لنضيء للعالم . ويقول بولس الرسول : " لأَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ قَبْلاً ظُلْمَةً ، وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَنُورٌ فِي الرَّبِّ. " ( افسس 5 : 8 ) المسيح نور ، ونحن به اصبحنا نورا ً ننير للعالم . المصباح حين يتلقى طاقة نور من المصدر ، تتوهج اسلاكه  وينير . نحن فينا بعد الايمان طاقة النور التي تملأ قلوبنا ونفوسنا فننير . المصباح يعكس النور ، لا يستفيد منه بل يفيد به  الغير . أما نحن فاول المستفيدين بالنور ، وبعد أن نأخذ ونتمتع بالنور نرسله للغير ليتمتع به . به نستنير وبه ايضا ً ننير . المؤمن حين يدخل المسيح حياته ويحيا المسيح  فيه لا بد ان يعمل على ان يدخل المسيح حياة الآخرين ويحيا فيها . فبالمسيح حياة ٌ لنا ، نحصل عليها بالايمان به . وكما هو قصد الله لحياتنا ، نبلّغ الآخرين عنه ليكون لهم حياة . والمصباح لا بد ان ينير ، فيقول المسيح : " فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ ، لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ ، وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ." ( متى 5 : 16 ) ويقول بولس الرسول : " اسْلُكُوا كَأَوْلاَدِ نُورٍ. " فلا يكفي ان نحصل على النور بل ان نُعطي النور . وكما ان المسيح هو نور العالم ، نكون نحن ايضا ً نورا ً  للعالم . وانت ... هل حصلت على النور من نور العالم ؟ ما عليك الا ان تفتح قلبك وتتلقى النور منه ، وعندما يدخل تستنير ، وبعد ذلك تُنير .


----------



## sandymena31 (12 أغسطس 2012)

يعظم انتصارنا بالذى احبنا سلام المسيح يكون مع جميعنا


----------



## fauzi (12 أغسطس 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> يعظم انتصارنا بالذى احبنا سلام المسيح يكون مع جميعنا



الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (12 أغسطس 2012)

521 - كان حول الملك اخناتون ( فرعون مصر ) زحام ٌ من الآلهة يعبدها المصريون . آلهة ٌ للموت وللحياة ، آلهة ٌ للحرب وللسلام ، آلهة ٌ للخير والشر . وبحث الرجل عن اله ٍ فوق كل الآلهة ، اله ٍ واحد ، عظيم ، قوي ، عال ٍ ، ووجد في الشمس ضالته ، ورسمها قرصا ً كبيرا واحدا ً ً عاليا ُ تخرج منه اشعة في شكل اذرع ، كفوفها أيد ٍ منبسطة ، تقدم الخير والرضا والسلام . ومات اخناتون وماتت بعده ديانته . وبرغم بقاء الشمس الا ان عبادتها انحسرت . والانسان يسعى الى الله ، يبحث عنه ، والله يعلن نفسه للانسان بواسطة انبيائه وكتبه ِ المقدسة . وجائت الوصية الاولى والعظمى الى الانسان عن طريق نبيه وكليمه ِ موسى . جائت تقول : " أنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ ... لاَ يَكُنْ لَكَ آلِهَةٌ أُخْرَى أَمَامِي ." ( خروج 20 : 2 ، 3 ) والله واحد ٌ ، لا احد غيره ، نعبده ويعبده كل مؤمن من كل الاجناس والطوائف والملل . ويمد يده ويبسطها بكل الخير والرضا والسلام والامان . يقول داود النبي : " أَعْيُنُ الْكُلِّ إِيَّاكَ تَتَرَجَّى ...... تَفْتَحُ يَدَكَ فَتُشْبعُ كُلَّ حَيٍّ رِضًى ." (مزمور 145 : 15 ، 16 ) لا كما كانت ترسل الشمس اشعتها في اذرع كفوفها أيد ٍ منبسطة بالخير ، فالشمس تهرب وتنسحب اشعتها ليلا ً وتخفيها غيمة ٌ شاردة نهارا ً . أما الله سبحانه فيده واحدة ٌ كبيرة ممدودة الى كل انسان على وجه الارض ، في كل مكان وفي كل زمان . من كل جنس ومن كل لون ومن كل دين ومن كل عرق ، لا يميز احد عن احد . ولا ينضب الخير من يده ولا يتوقف عن البذل والعطاء . يفتح يده فيشبع كل حي ٍ رضا . ونحن نرفع اعيننا الى الله الواحد نترجاه ، ونتقبل عطاياه . لا تبحث عن غيره ليعطيك السعادة والخير والرضا والامان . لا المال الاصفر الذي يخطف البصر ، ما هو الا شعاع يظهر ثم يختفي ، ولا السلطة والقوة والعرش والصولجان  ما هو الا شعاع ٌ يظهر ثم يختفي . ولا الشهرة والاضواء والانتشار والتصفيق ، ما هو الا شعاع يظهر ثم يختفي . الله وحده هو من نترجاه . الله وحده هو من نسعى اليه . هو الباقي ، الدائم ، المعطي ، القائم .


----------



## fauzi (14 أغسطس 2012)

522 - حين تتراكم السحب وتتجمع وتخفي الشمس ، نشعر بالخوف والقلق ، متى تعود الشمس  وتصفو السماء وينزل المطر ، متى ؟ وفي وقت الخوف والقلق ننسى ان هناك شمسا ً خلف السحاب . كل ما نعرفه هو ما نراه ، غمام ، سواد ، ظلام . ثم فجأة تظهر الشمس ، ونطمئن بعض الوقت . وما ان نرى غمامة ً في حجم الكف حتى نفزع من جديد ونقلق ، مع ان الشمس هناك ، دائما ً هناك . وستشرق ، دائما تشرق . كان ايليا النبي هاربا ً من وجه الملك آخاب ، واختبأ في بيت امرأة ٍ فقيرة . وجاع وطلب طعاما ً ، ولم يكن  بالبيت ما يكفي . كل ما كان للمرأة ملء كف ٍ من الدقيق في الكوار وقليل ٌ من الزيت في الكوز . وعملت من ذلك كعكة للنبي وقدمتها له . ولدهشتها وجدت ان كوار الدقيق لم يفرغ وكوز الزيت لم ينقص . واستمرت هي وابنها تستخدم الدقيق والزيت لطعامهما دون ان يتوقف عطاء الله حتى انتهت المجاعة . وامام الجموع الجائعة لم يجد التلاميذ الا خمس خبزات ٍ وسمكتين ، لكنها تزايدت وتكاثرت في يد المسيح . رغيف ٌ وراء رغيف ، وسمكة ٌ وراء سمكة . ونحن في حياتنا نركز نظرنا على الكوار الفقير والزيت القليل ونخاف الجوع . ونركز على الخبزات الخمس والسمكتين ،  ونخشى خوار الجموع . وراء الكوار والكوز ، اله ٌ يعد باستمرار العطاء . وراء الخمس خبزات والسمكتين ، اصابع تبارك وتوزع . حين تتزايد السحب ويختفي النور ، تأكد ان الشمس هناك . حين تصعب الحياة وتشح البركات ، ثق ان الله موجود . الشمس لا بد ان تشرق من جديد .، والله لا بد ان ينقذ  قبل الهزيع الرابع . الشمس دائما ً تشرق وتنير وتدفئ وتطرد الغيوم . الله دائما يصدق ويهب ويعطي ويملأ الحياة . لا تخشى السحب إن تجمعت ، ولا تخشى الصعوبات إن ثقلت ، فالشمس هناك ، دائما ً هناك . والله هناك ، دائما ً هناك .


----------



## sandymena31 (14 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لتعب محبتك ربنا يباركك


----------



## fauzi (15 أغسطس 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> شكرا لتعب محبتك ربنا يباركك



شكرااااا  sandymena31 لمتابعتك وتواصلك المستمر مع الموضوع .. الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (15 أغسطس 2012)

523 - في مسيرتنا في الحياة تحيط بنا الشكوك وعدم الثقة . يدفعنا الى الشك الخوف والشعور بالضعف وغريزة الدفاع عن النفس . مع كل نسمة هواء ، نخاف ان تزداد النسمة قوة فتتحول الى ريح ٍ عاتية . ومع كل قطرة مطر نخاف ان تتزايد  القطرات  وتكبر  وتصبح سيلا ً جارفا ً . اشعة الشمس قد تحرق . النجوم والقمر قد تسقط . كل شيء ٍ قد يتحطم ويهلكنا . كل شخص ٍ قد يعادينا ويهاجمنا . ما اصعب الحياة مع الشك ، وما اقسى البقاء مع عدم الثقة . خلف نسمة الهواء اله ٌ محب يمنعها من  ان تتحول الى ريح ٌ تهاجمنا . خلف قطرة المطر واشعة الشمس والنجوم والقمر ، سيد ٌ يمسك بيده ِ كل شيء . في الايمان راحة وفي الثقة سلامة . والايمان بالله أمان ، والثقة فيه ضمان . والشيطان يهاجم بسلاح الشك وعدم الثقة ولا يسلم من هجومه أحد ، حتى المسيح هاجمه بسلاح التشكيك . جائه في البرية مجربا ًً ، بادئا ً هجومه بالقول : " إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ " لكن المسيح دحره ُ بالمكتوب .  ايمانه ُ وثقته ُ بالآب صدت هجوم الشيطان . ونحن شركاء المسيح . المسيح يحيا فينا ، والايمان والثقة داخلنا . يقول الوحي في الرسالة الى العبرانيين 3 : 14 " لأَنَّنَا قَدْ صِرْنَا شُرَكَاءَ الْمَسِيحِ ، إِنْ تَمَسَّكْنَا بِبَدَاءَةِ الثِّقَةِ ثَابِتَةً إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ " وكلما اقتربنا من هدفنا كلما زاد هجوم الشيطان علينا . وكلما لاحت علامة نهاية السباق ، كلما القى باحجار الشك تحت اقدامنا . لكننا ونحن شركاء المسيح علينا ان نتمسك بهدفنا ونسعى اليه ، ونركض لكي ننال ، ونقفز فوق كل الاحجار ونتخطى العوائق " فَلاَ نَفْشَلْ فِي عَمَلِ الْخَيْرِ لأَنَّنَا سَنَحْصُدُ فِي وَقْتِهِ إِنْ كُنَّا لاَ نَكِلُّ." ( غلاطية 6 : 9 ) فاطرد الشكوك وتمسك بايمانك وثقتك بالرب ، تهزم الشرير . فالايمان والثقة بالله يُعطي قوة ونصرة وغلبة ، فإن آمنا نرى مجد الله .


----------



## sandymena31 (15 أغسطس 2012)

اعترف بالقوه الخارجه من المسيح ان يعيننا ويقوينا ويبارك خجمتكم


----------



## fauzi (16 أغسطس 2012)

شكرااا sandymena31 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (16 أغسطس 2012)

دع الناس يقولون كلمتهم . دع الاطباء يقولون كلمتهم . دع القضاء يقول كلمته ،  بل دع الكل يقولون ما شاؤوا ، بل ويتمموا ما قالوا ، لكن اياك أن تظن ان هذه هي النهاية . فطالما ان الله لم يقل كلمته بعد ،  فلا يمكن ان تكون هذه النهاية . الله وحده ُ البداية والنهاية ، وكلمته ُ هي الأخيرة . وحده الساهر على كلمته ِ ليجريها ، انه اله الكلمة الأخيرة .


----------



## fauzi (16 أغسطس 2012)

524 - في حياتنا نواجه مآزق ومواقف حرجة  ، ونتلفت حولنا نبحث عمن يمد يده ليعيننا . واحيانا ً نجد يدا ً تتقدم لتنقذ ، واحيانا ً لا نجد ، لكننا في كل وقت وفي كل مأزق ، في كل خطر ،  نجد يد الله متاحة ً لنا . يقول الوحي المقدس في سفر يوئيل 2 : 32 " وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَدْعُو بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ يَنْجُو ." في وسط العاصفة يأتي ماشيا ً على الموج . في وسط الأتون يأتي وسط السنة النار . مهما كان عدد الاصدقاء المستعدين لمعونتك ، هو الصديق الألزق من الأخ . يده اسرع يد ٍ تتقدم لنجدتك  ، وقدرته ُ غير محدودة ، ومعونته غير مشروطة . ما ان يسمع الصوت ويدرك الاحتياج ، حتى يسرع بتقديم العون . يد الله اقوى ونجاة الله اسرع . القِ بنفسك بين يديه ، تنجو .


----------



## fauzi (17 أغسطس 2012)

525 - ونحن نسير في الحياة نطأ اشواكا ً ونتعثر باحجار . نصطدم ، نسقط ، نتألم ، نُجرح واحيانا ً ننزف . لا يوجد انسان ٌ عاش أو يعيش على الارض معصوما ً من الجروح . لا بد من الجروح ، ومن الجروح تسيل الدماء ، اما شحيحة او غزيرة ،  لكنها تسيل ، ونستمر ننزف حتى تتقدم ايدي تعصب الجرح وتوقف النزيف . ويلتئم الجرح ، الا ان بعض الجروح تحتاج الى وقت ٍ حتى تلتئم . وبعض الجروح تلتئم بسرعة . وهناك جروح ٌ جسدية وجروح ٌ روحية . وجروح الجسد تلتئم اسرع من جروح الروح . وبعد ان يلتئم الجرح يترك أثرا ً ، بعضها عميق وبعضها سطحي . ويظل الاثر يذكرنا بالجرح ، وذكرى الجرح حتى بعد التئامه تُدمي . ونحتاج الى نعمة ٍ ورحمة ٍ وعون ٍ من الله حتى يتوقف النزيف قبل الالتئام وبعده . في وسط معاناته وصبره قال ايوب في الاصحاح 5 : 18 " لأَنَّهُ هُوَ يَجْرَحُ وَيَعْصِبُ . يَسْحَقُ وَيَدَاهُ تَشْفِيَانِ . " حين يسمح الله بأن تُجرح ، ما ان يبدأ النزيف حتى تمتد يد الله ليعصب الجرح . حين تثقل عليك التجربة ، وتبدأ تشعر بالألم ، يتقدم الله اليك ليعينك . هو لا يجرح ليقتل بل ليشفي . ولا يكسر ليسحق بل يُجبر . الله ،  ابونا ، رحيم ، حنون ، قلبه ُ عطف ٌ وحب . يُخرج من مِنَ الآكِلِ لنا  أُكْلا ً ومن الجافي لاولاده  حلاوة . تنزل السيول تُغرق ، لكن ما ان تنجرف حتى تترك ورائها خضرة ً وخيرا ً . يحدث البركان ، يحطم ، لكن ما أن يهدأ حتى تخرج من جوف الارض معادن ثمينة . تحت الصخور الجافة السوداء تنبع مياه ينابيع رقراقة . تحت الاحجار الصلبة المتراكمة تنبت اعشاب ٌ خضراء ناعمة . من الصراخ يُخرج الله الحانا ً ، ومن البكاء يأتي الله بالفرح . لا تخشى الجروح فالعِصابة في يد الله الممتدة . لا تنظر بخوف ٍ الى الغيوم السوداء فخلفها يُشرق وجه الله . الله يجرح ويعصب . انه يسحق ويشفي .


----------



## fauzi (18 أغسطس 2012)

526 - كان الملك نبوخذ نصر طاغية ً جبارا ً مستبدا ً . صنع تمثالا ً من ذهب وامر الجميع بالسجود له . واطاع الناس وسجدوا للتمثال تفاديا ً لغضب الملك ، الا ثلاثة رجال كانوا يعبدون الله وحده ، عصوا امر الملك . غضب الملك جدا ً واحضرهم امامه وهددهم بالموت إن لم يطيعوه ، لكنهم اطاعوا الله ولم يخضعوا لتهديد الملك . وامر نبوخذ نصر بان يلقى الرجال الثلاثة في النار . ومن شدة النار احترق اولئك اللذين رفعوهم . وبعد قترة رأى الملك ومن حوله  الرجال الثلاثة يتمشون في النار ، وكان معهم رابعا ًيصاحبهم شبيه ٌ بابن الله . وكما هو مذكور ٌ في سفر دانيال 3 اعترف نبوخذ نصر بالله وامر بان لا يُعبد احدا ً سواه . تمشى الرجال اللذين آمنوا بالله واطاعوا وصاياه وسط النار ولم يحترقوا . ونحن في العالم نعيش  اتونا ً  من الاضطهاد والمقاومة . وترتفع السنة الاضطهاد تحاول ان تحرقنا وتوقف خدمتنا . ويتصور من يُشعل النار إن ذلك سوف يُحرق ويخنق كلمة الله . وكلمة الله لا تُقيّد ولا ترجع فارغة بل تنجح وتنتشر . وفي وسط الاتون يسير المسيح معنا ويجعل المشي وسط النار نزهة . نزهة ً ممتعة ً في صحبة المسيح . ليس للنار سلطان ٌ علينا . نار الاضطهاد لا تحرق . نار الاضطهاد تزيد الحماس وتقوي النفس وتنير الطريق . سار المسيح طريق الاضطهاد قبلنا . سار الطريق كله الى الجلجثة . مشى فوق الشوك ودميت قدماه واستمرت خطواته في المسيرة . ونمشي نحن اثر خطواته ونطأ مواقع قدميه ونستمر في مسيرته .
سر مع المسيح وسط النار ، سر حيث سار المسيح . انتصر معه على كل اضطهاد . انتصر كما انتصر المسيح . لا تخشى النار ، المسيح يسير وسطها معك . افرح واسعد وافتخر ان المسيح اختارك لتمشي معه . تمشي معه وسط النار .


----------



## fauzi (20 أغسطس 2012)

527 - كان صديقا ً عزيزا ً مرحا ً ، دائما ً بشوش الوجه فرح القلب ، كان قويا ً شابا ً فتيا ً نشطا ً مملوء ً بالحيوية . داهمه المرض ، وهن الجسد ، ذبل العود ، لازم الفراش . تتابعت  الايام وتباعد الشفاء ، ووهن الجسد وضعف . امتلأ بالجروح وتغطى بالقروح . هجره الاصحاب ولازمه الالم . في وسط الليل كان يعلو صراخه وتسيل دموعه . وفي النهار كان يغلق بابه ، يلوك حزنه وآلامه . رفع صوته بالدعاء وقلبه بالرجاء وانتظر الاستجابة . وصرخ مع ايوب : "  يَا لَيْتَ طِلْبَتِي تَأْتِي وَيُعْطِينِيَ اللهُ رَجَائِي " ( ايوب 6 : 8 ) ولم تأتي طلبته ، ولم يعطه الله رجائه . وطال المرض وثقل الالم ، ودوى السؤال داخله : لماذا ،  لماذا يا رب ؟ ومع كل وخزة الم صرخ لماذا ؟ ومع كل طعنة مشرط بكى : لماذا ؟ ولم يجد سؤاله جوابا ً . وخلق ذلك بداخله ِ سؤالا ً آخر : لماذا لا تجيب ؟ حاول ان يفهم فلم يفهم . وزاد عدم فهمه من المه . وحسب ان الله قد فارقه وتركه ونسيه . والتف حوله المعزون وكانوا متعبين . زاد كلامهم آلامه ، وسقط تبريرهم في بئر عدم فهمه . صارع ، جاهد ، ضعف ، اهتز ، شك . وصرخ طالبا ً من الله ان يعين ضعف ايمانه . لم يعد يطلب الشفاء ، بل اخذ يطلب استرجاع الايمان . وامتدت يد الله تقدم له النعمة لا الشفاء . قال له الله : " تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي ، لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي الضَّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ " ( 2 كورنثوس 12 : 9 ) وحلت عليه نعمة الله ، ملئت غرفته ، احتوت روحه . ولم تعد الجروح تؤلمه ، وتوقفت الأنات ، واختفى السؤال الذي اقلقه وخدش ايمانه : لماذا ؟  لم يعد لهذه الكلمة نصلٌُ يجرح . واجل السؤال لحين اللقاء . وجاء وقت اللقاء وتركت الروح الجسد واستراحت . كان ينظر في مرآة ٍفي لغز أما الآن فوجها ً لوجه . كان يعرف بعض المعرفة ، أما الآن فيعرف كل المعرفة ( 1 كورنثوس 13 : 12 )  ولم يعد للسؤال مكان .


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 أغسطس 2012)

روعه روعه 
الف شكر ليك


----------



## fauzi (21 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> روعه روعه
> الف شكر ليك



شكرااا مارتينا فوفو 
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (21 أغسطس 2012)

528 - في مفارق الطرق نقف حائرين ، الى اين  نتجه واي طريق ٍ نسير ؟ إن سرنا يمينا ً ، قد يكون اليسار هو الطريق الصحيح ، وإن سرنا يسارا ً ،  قد يكون اليمين هو الاصوب والاسلم . نقف حيارى خائفين مترددين ، نخشى ان نخطو خطوة . ونبحث عن علامات ارشاد ، ندقق النظر ، نصيغ السمع ، ونتمنى ان نجد من يُرشد ، ومن يوجه ، ومن يقود . وفي حياتنا الروحية نقف ايضا ً في مفارق طرق ٍ ، ونواجه نفس الحيرة ، ونلجأ الى الله . يقول اشعياء النبي في الاصحاح 30 : 21 " وَأُذُنَاكَ تَسْمَعَانِ كَلِمَةً خَلْفَكَ قَائِلَةً : هذِهِ هِيَ الطَّرِيقُ . اسْلُكُوا فِيهَا . حِينَمَا تَمِيلُونَ إِلَى الْيَمِينِ وَحِينَمَا تَمِيلُونَ إِلَى الْيَسَارِ." عندما نحتار لا نبحث عن الارشاد الا من الله وحده . نذهب اليه ، نبحث في كلمته ، نمتلئ بها ، نتفرس في وجهه . يُسمعنا صوته ، يوجهنا الى طريقه ، يقودنا بيده ، يسير امامنا . لا تسرع في اللجوء الى اصحاب الرأي والفكر والمشورة في العالم . العالم مليء ٌ بالطرق الخاطئة والآراء الخطرة  والافكار التي تقود الى الضلال . اما المسيح فهو الطريق الوحيد ، الطريق الآمن ، الطريق الامين . حين نسمع صوته يأتي الينا من الخلف ، يوجهنا الى الطريق ، حالا ً يجب ان نسلك ونميل  يمينا ً اراد او يسارا ً . انت تسعى نحو مشيئته وتبحث عن قصده ، وهو يريد ان تحقق مشيئته وتنفذ قصده . فاختلي به ، اطلب وجهه ، انتظره ، انتظر الرب . وانت تقف وحولك طرق ومسالك كثيرة ، لا تتعجل ، انتظر الرب . قل مع داود : " إِنَّمَا للهِ انْتَظَرَتْ نَفْسِي . مِنْ قِبَلِهِ خَلاَصِي .إِنَّمَا هُوَ صَخْرَتِي وَخَلاَصِي ، مَلْجَإِي ، لاَ أَتَزَعْزَعُ كَثِيرًا." ( مزمور 62 : 1 ، 2 ) فطريقه طريق الخلاص ، ومسلكه مسلك البر . حين ننتظر الرب ننجو ، وحين نتبع طريقه ُ نخلص . ابتعد عن مشورة الاشرار ، ولا تسمع توجيهات ٍ أخرى ، بل اتّبع الله ، واسلك في طرقه ِ المستقيمة .


----------



## fauzi (24 أغسطس 2012)

529 - جاء قائد المئة الى  يسوع يطلب منه ان يشفي غلامه المفلوج . وكان ايمان ذلك الرجل كبيرا ً ، فبينما يسوع ذاهب ٌ ليشفي الغلام ، قال له الرجل ان له سلطان ، يقول لهذا اذهب فيذهب ولآخر إئتي فيأتي . وطلب منه ان يقول كلمة ً فيشفى الغلام . ايمان ٌ قوي حاز على اعجاب المسيح فأثني عليه . قال له : " اذْهَبْ ، وَكَمَا آمَنْتَ لِيَكُنْ لَكَ  . فَبَرَأَ غُلاَمُهُ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ." على قدر ايماننا يكون لنا . والايمان ثقة  ٌ بالله . القوة في الايمان هي الثقة في قوة الله . قوة الايمان هي الايمان بقوة الله . موضوع الايمان هو مضمون الايمان . كثيرون يتصورون ان الايمان هو المعرفة . معرفة ان الله حي وموجود . الايمان ليس تصديق اخبار الله ، الايمان هو الثقة بالله . موضوع الايمان هو الله ، أن نؤمن بالله . ومضمون الايمان هو الله ، ان نثق بالله . هذا الرجل آمن بالمسيح . كان المسيح موضوع ايمانه ومضمون ايمانه . لم يكن يحتاج الى ان يتحرك المسيح ويذهب الى بيته ، بل تكفي كلمته . عرف ان القوة التي ستشفي غلامه ُ هي في المسيح ، فوضع كل ايمانه في المسيح وفي كلمة المسيح . فإن شئت من الله شيئا ً وطلبته ، وإن اردت ان تتحقق طلبتك فلا تعتمد على ايمانك ،  بل اعتمد على الله موضوع ومضمون هذا الايمان . القوة فيه هو ، الله القوي ، والاستجابة منه هو ، صاحب الاستجابة . انظر الى المسيح رئيس الايمان " 	نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَانِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ يَسُوعَ " ( عبرانيين 12 : 2 ) هو الذي وعدنا قائلا ً : " اِسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ ." واكد ذلك وقال : " لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ يَأْخُذُ ، وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ يَجِدُ ، وَمَنْ يَقْرَعُ يُفْتَحُ لَهُ." ( متى 7 : 7 ، 8 ) مجرد السؤال من الله ايمان ٌ به ، والطلب من الله  ، ثقة فيه . لذلك لا بد ان يتبع السؤال عطاء ، ويتبع الطلب وجود . هذا هو قانون الايمان ، القانون الذهبي .


----------



## fauzi (25 أغسطس 2012)

530 - الله ، الهنا ،  قوي ، قوي ٌ في ذاته ، قوي ٌ في خليقته ، قوي ٌ في مشيئته ، قوي ٌ في كلمته . كلمة الله خلقت العالم ، قال : " لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ ، فَكَانَ نُورٌ." ( تكوين 1 : 3 ) لتكن حياة ، فكانت حياة . هكذا خلق الله بكلمته ، وفدى الله العالم بكلمته . " فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ الله ِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ." ( يوحنا 1 : 1 ) " وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا ، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ ، مَجْدًا " ( يوحنا 1 : 14 ) فالكلمة ذات الله وقوة الله . قوة كلمة الله من قوة الله ذاته . واعطانا الله كلمته : الكتاب المقدس . والكتاب المقدس – كلمة الله – يحمل انفاس الله ، ويحمل قلب الله ، يحمل فكر الله ، يحمل مشيئة الله . حين نقرأ كتاب الله – الكتاب المقدس – نقرأهُ بالعقل والقلب والارادة . استخدم المسيح في حياته على الارض كلمة الله المكتوبة دائما ً . حين جائه ابليس يجربه ، صارعه وصرعه بالمكتوب . قال له : " إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ فَقُلْ أَنْ تَصِيرَ هذِهِ الْحِجَارَةُ خُبْزًا " ولطمه المسيح بالقول : " مَكْتُوبٌ : لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ ، بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِ اللهِ " قال : اعطي لك كل السلطان إن سجدت لي . ولطمه المسيح بالقول " مَكْتُوبٌ : لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ . وحين اغراه بأن يطرح نفسه من فوق الهيكل الى اسفل ، طرده المسيح بالقول : " مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضًا : لاَ تُجَرِّب الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ . " كلمة الله قوة ٌ تنير وترشد وتقود وتنجّي . كلمة الله تُنقذ وتُبرئ وتحرر وتخلّص " لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ حَيَّةٌ وَفَعَّالَةٌ وَأَمْضَى مِنْ كُلِّ سَيْفٍ ذِي حَدَّيْنِ ، وَخَارِقَةٌ إِلَى مَفْرَقِ النَّفْسِ وَالرُّوحِ وَالْمَفَاصِلِ وَالْمِخَاخِ ، وَمُمَيِّزَةٌ أَفْكَارَ الْقَلْبِ وَنِيَّاتِهِ." ( عبرانيين 4 : 12 ) إن شئت الحصول على هذه القوة خذها من كلمة الله . لا تستطيع ان تعيش بعيدا ً عن كلمة الله . رنم مع داود والهج في كلمة الله .


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أغسطس 2012)

التأمل الاخير روعه


----------



## fauzi (26 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> التأمل الاخير روعه



شكرااا مارتينا فوفو
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (26 أغسطس 2012)

531 - كانت هناك حرب ٌ  قائمة بين آرام واسرائيل ، وذهبت جيوش آرام وحاصرت المدينة التي كان بها اليشع النبي . والتفت الجيوش بكل قواتها من جنود ٍ وخيل ٍ  ومركبات واحاطوا بالمدينة . وفي داخل المدينة كان غلام اليشع يجلس امام بيت سيده ، ورأى كل ذلك ففزع . خاف جدا ً وارتعب وبدأ يبكي ويسأل سيده ويقول : " يَا سَيِّدِي  كَيْفَ نَعْمَلُ ؟ " ( 2 ملوك 6 : 15 ) وماذا يعمل رجلان في مواجهة كل ذلك الجيش ، بينما جيش اسرائيل بعيدا ً عنهم ؟ الا ان النبي اليشع طمأن الغلام وقال له : " لاَ تَخَفْ ، لأَنَّ الَّذِينَ مَعَنَا أَكْثَرُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ مَعَهُمْ " وتلفت الغلام حوله ولم يرى معهم احدا ً . اين هؤلاء اللذين يقول النبي انهم اكثر . وصلى اليشع للرب ليفتح عيني الغلام فيبصر . وفتح الرب عيني الغلام فابصر . ابصر الجبل مملوء ً خيلا ً ومركبات نار تحيط باليشع لتحميه . وكان ذلك الجيش الذي مع اليشع وغلامه اكثر من جيش الاعداء . وصلى اليشع للرب ايضا ً ليضرب افراد جيش آرام بالعمى ، فضربهم الرب بالعمى ولم يروا شيئا ً ، وذهبوا في الطريق ووقعوا في ايدي جيش اسرائيل . صلى اليشع وفتح الرب عيني الغلام فابصر مركبات النار تحميه . وصلى ايضا ً فاغلق الرب عيون جيش  الاعداء وضربهم بالعمى فرحلوا . حولنا ، حول المؤمنين جيش ٌ كبير ٌ معيّن ٌ من الله لحمايتهم . مهما كانت الجيوش حولنا والقوى المعادية تحاصرنا ، فاللذين معنا اكثر من اللذين معهم . فاطرد الخوف ولا تخشى مهاجميك ، فهم لا يقفون ضدك بل ضد الله . واطمأن فمن يهاجمك يهاجم الله ومن يعتدي عليك يعتدي عليه ، وهو قادر ٌ ان يدافع عن نفسه ِ وعنك ، ويرد اللذين يعتدون عليك وعليه . لا تركز نظرك في قوى الشر التي تراها حولك . افتح عينك وانظر فالجبل حولك مملوء ٌ بقوى الخير ، والله يدافع عنك ويحميك ويحفظك ويقيم الاسوار حولك ، اسوارا ً لا يقوى على تخطيها الاعداء .

[YOUTUBE]lb3O1psOkwk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (27 أغسطس 2012)

532 - جائت المرأة الى النبي اليشع تشكو حاجتها . مات زوجها وتركها واولادها بلا مال . لم يكن لديها شيء ٌ تُطعم  نفسها واولادها منه . كان زوجها يخاف الرب ، وكان فقيرا ً واستدان . ولما مات جاء المرابي يستوفي دينه ، ولم يجد لديها غير ولديها فارادهما له عبدين . وصرخت الى اليشع تطلب معونته . وسألها : ماذا لديها في البيت ؟ قالت لا شيء ، الا دهنة زيت . قال لها اذهبي واستعيري لنفسك اوعية من عند جيرانك . اوعية كثيرة ً ما استطعت ِ ، اوعية فارغة ، وادخلي بيتك واغلقي  بابك ، وصبّي من دهنة الزيت في الاوعية حتى تمتلئ . واغلقت بابها واحضرت الاوعية وبدأت تصب الزيت ، وامتلئت الاوعية كلها وعاء ً وراء وعاء . وامرها رجل الله اليشع ان تبيع الزيت وتوفي الدين وتعيش بما بقي . وباعت الزيت واوفت الدين وعاشت وبنيها في سلام . 
دهنة الزيت التي لك ليست شيئا ً قليلا ً . لا تنظر الى ما لديك وتحزن  لا تستقل دهنة الزيت . 
جاء الصبي الى المسيح بخبزات ٍ خمس وسمكتين ( يوحنا 6 ) . كان هذا كل ما لديه ، قليل ٌ لا يسد جوع خمسة آلاف . وامسك المسيح بالخبزات والسمك ، وبارك ، وخرجت الخبزات واحدة ً وراء اخرى ، والسمك واحدة ٌ وراء الاخرى . وامتلئت يداه بالطعام ، ووزع ، واكل الخمسة آلاف جائع وشبعوا . القليل في يد المسيح  كثير . لا تستصغر نفسك ولا تستصغر ما لديك ، الله يستطيع ان يصنع بك الكثير ، ويستطيع ان يُشبع بك الجياع . قدم نفسك له . ضع امكانياتك بين اصابعه ، وهو يغير بك العالم . يقول الله : " مَنْ أُرْسِلُ ؟ وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا ؟ " اجبه مع اشعياء : " هأَنَذَا أَرْسِلْنِي ." ( اشعياء 6 : 8 ) فيرسلك ويحقق بك حصادا ً وفيرا ً . 


[YOUTUBE]PTC6FA3ci7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (28 أغسطس 2012)

533 - لا نحيا حياتنا بركاتٍ  وافراحا ُ ونعما ً  متتابعة . تشوب حياتنا ضيقات وضعفات وتجارب ايضا ً . ليست الحياة سهولا ً خصبة خضراء فقط ، بل بها جبال ٌ وهضاب وصحراء قاحلة ايضا ً . لا نسير طرقا ً سهلة وارضا ً معبدة . نسير مصطدمين بالاحجار متعثرين في الحفر . والله لانه يحبنا ونحن نحبه  ، يسمح بهذا وذاك . يسمح بالحلو  وبالمر ، يسمح بالسهل وبالصعب ، يسمح بالفرح وبالحزن . الجاذبية التي تحمي الحياة توازن قوى ً متعارضة متضادة . لتدور الافلاك حول الارض في سلاسة ونظام تتنافر جاذبيتها بجاذبية الارض . ويحدث التوازن من جذب قوى ً لقوى ً اخرى مضادة  . ولا تتوازن الحياة بالخير فقط بل لا بد من التجارب . ويسمح الله بالتجارب لخيرنا . يقول الرسول بولس في رسالته الى رومية 8 : 28  " كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعًا لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ، الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ ." التجارب ضمن قصد الله لحياتنا ، يسمح بها لخيرنا . الاحتكاك بالتجارب والضغوط الناتجة عنها تهبنا قوة وتخلق فينا قدرة . الاحتكاك يحدث شرارة ً من الطاقة تحرك التروس وتدير الآلة " بَلْ نَفْتَخِرُ أَيْضًا فِي الضِّيقَاتِ ، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ الضِّيقَ يُنْشِئُ صَبْرًا ، وَالصَّبْرُ تَزْكِيَةً ، وَالتَّزْكِيَةُ رَجَاءً ، وَالرَّجَاءُ لاَ يُخْزِي ، لأَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ اللهِ قَدِ انْسَكَبَتْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الْمُعْطَى لَنَا." (رومية 5 : 3 – 5 ) فلا تقبل الخير من الله والشر لا تقبله . افرح في التجربة فهي ضمن خطة الله لك . وخطة الله جميعها ، بكاملها هي لخيرك . وكل شيء ٍ في خطة الله يعمل معا ً للخير ، في نسيج ٍ واحد بالوان ٍ مختلفة . وكما يقول يعقوب الرسول : " اِحْسِبُوهُ كُلَّ فَرَحٍ يَا إِخْوَتِي حِينَمَا تَقَعُونَ فِي تَجَارِبَ مُتَنَوِّعَةٍ " (  يعقوب 1 : 2 ) لكي نكون تامين وكاملين غير ناقصين في شيء .


----------



## fauzi (29 أغسطس 2012)

534 - حين نبدأ طريقنا ننظر ولا نرى نهايته . نسير ونخطو ولا نعرف ابعد من الخطوة التي نخطوها . قد تكون عند المنعطف حفرة ، وقد يكون خلف المنحنى حجر . ونحن لا نعرف كل ما  بالطريق ، لكننا نعرف من يصاحبنا عليه . يقول داود النبي : " سَلِّمْ لِلرَّبِّ طَرِيقَكَ وَاتَّكِلْ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ يُجْرِي " ( مزمور 37 : 5 ) يُصبح الطريق بذلك كأنه سلم ٌ متحركة تجري بقوة الله وعنايته . هو الذي يسيّر الأمور ، هو الذي يحرّك الأشياء ، هو الذي يعمل ، وهو اقدر من يسيّر الامور ويحرّك الاشياء ، هو الذي يُجري . وانا حين اسلمه الطريق ، اسلمه كل الطريق لا بعضه . الله يريدنا ان نعطيه الكل ، كل القلب ، كل الفكر ، كل الارادة . وانا حين اتكل عليه ، اتكل عليه بالتمام ، اضع كل ثِقَلي عليه . لا اتكل على احد آخر معه ، لا اطلب ان يشاركه انسان ٌ في حمل ثقلي . والله يعمل كل شيء بحرية لاجلي ، لا اقيد يديه بخوفي وشكي وعدم ايماني . بقدر ثقتي يكون ايماني ، وبقدر ايماني يكون عمل الله . سلم للرب طريقك  واسترح ، لا تقلق . سلم للرب طريقك وافرح فهو سيد الطريق . سلم للرب طريقك واقفز آمنا ً فوقه . سلم للرب طريقك ولا تخشى المخاطر . هو يسير امامك يفتح الطريق ويعبّده . هو يسير معك ، يمسك يدك ويصاحبك . هو يسير حولك ، يحيط بك ، وبالطريق يحفظك . هو يسير خلفك ، يوجهك ويقود خطواتك ، يرشدك . لا تخف ، لا تخشى الطريق ، لا الظاهر منه ولا الخفي . افرح ، ابتهج ، سر مرحا ً سعيدا ً فلست وحدك " سَلِّمْ لِلرَّبِّ طَرِيقَكَ وَاتَّكِلْ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ يُجْرِي " اليوم وكل يوم ، سلمه الطريق ، سلمه ُ طريقك . اليوم وكل يوم يسلم الطريق ، يسلم طريقك .


----------



## fauzi (30 أغسطس 2012)

535 - بينما الشعب يهرب امام فرعون ، وصلوا الى شاطئ البحر الممتد امامهم . ولحق بهم فرعون ، وصلت جيوشه ُ ومركباته عند مرمى البصر . بحر ٌ عميق لا يُعبر ، امامهم . وجيش ٌ كبير لا يُهزم ، خلفهم . ارتبكوا ، خافوا ، تذمروا ، صرخوا . وجائهم الصوت القوي يقول : " لاَ تَخَافُوا. قِفُوا وَانْظُرُوا خَلاَصَ الرَّبِّ " ( خروج 14 :  13 ) ولم تبدو بادرة خلاص . اين الخلاص ؟ في البحر ام في الحرب ؟ الخلاص خلاص الرب . وشق الرب البحر واغرق الرب الجيش ، وتم خلاص الرب  .
ونحن في مأزق بين حجري رحى وسط مشاكل لا حل لها ومواقف لا مفر منها ولا مهرب . تحاصرنا وتعصرنا من اليمين ومن الشمال . ماذا نفعل ؟ نهرب ؟ نهجم ؟ نفزع ؟ نيأس ؟ ماذا نفعل ؟ لا يوجد ما نستطيع ان نفعله . نقف وننظر وننتظر خلاص الرب . حين لا يوجد ما يمكن عمله ، هو يعمل . وحين يعمل ، يعمل بقدرة وبقوة وببأس . قبل حافة اليأس يأتي ، وعند الهزيع الرابع يُقبل . يأتي في آخر الليل ، وبمجيئه يكون الفجر والفرج والخلاص . حين نعجز عن العمل ونيأس ، ننظر اليه وننتظر خلاصه . "  لاَ نَعْلَمُ مَاذَا نَعْمَلُ  وَلكِنْ نَحْوَكَ أَعْيُنُنَا " ( 2 اخبار 20 : 12 ) لما نتوقف وتتوقف ايدينا وتتجمد اقدامنا ، نرفع اعيننا ونرى الرب هناك فوق الموقف يعلو صوته : " لاَ تَخَافُوا " تمسكوا بايمانكم ، تمسكوا بي ، خلاصي امامكم . انظروه ، انتظروه . ويأتي الخلاص ، خلاص الرب ، عظيم ٌ عجيب ، تام ٌ كامل " قِفُوا وَانْظُرُوا خَلاَصَ الرَّبِّ "  وفي وقت اليأس يأتي الخلاص ، يأتي من حيث لا نعلم ، لكن من عند من نعلم ونعرف من هو ، من المخلّص الذي يخلّص في وقت ٍ نحتاج  اليه الى خلاص ٍ سريع . قف ، اطلب ، احصد خلاص الرب .


----------



## fauzi (31 أغسطس 2012)

536 - حين نتأمل العالم حولنا نجد الكثير  من الانحلال والمعاناة والتفكك والقبح  . مع ان الله خلق العالم طاهرا ً رائعا ً متماسكا ً جميلا ً .  كان كل شيء ٍ حسنا ً . ويعزو الباحثون امراض العالم ومساوئه الى مشاكل اقتصادية وسياسية واجتماعية . بينما الحقيقة ان كل مشاكل العالم ومساوئه وامراضه اسبابها روحية . الانهيار الخارجي سببه انهيار ٌ داخلي . التصدع يحدث في الداخل وينعكس على الخارج . البثور والقروح الظاهرة نتيجة مرض ٍ باطني . ولا تشفى البثور والقروح بعلاج ٍ ظاهري بل بعلاج الباطن . مشكلة العالم والانسان مشكلة ٌ روحية . تشوهت الروح فتشوه الجسد . ابتعد الانسان عن الله فتردى في دوامة مشاكل لا تنتهي . قال المسيح : " اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الصَّالِحِ فِي الْقَلْب يُخْرِجُ الصَّالِحَاتِ ، وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشُّرُور َ." ( متى 12 : 35 ) فلا يمكن ان نصلح الخارج والداخل ملتو ٍ ، ولا يمكن ان نغير العالم وهو بعيد ٌ عن الرب . مريض القلب وجهه شاحب ٌ باهت . حين يصح القلب يعود للوجه  رونقه وبهائه . إن شئنا علاجا ً وسلاما ً للعالم فبالرجوع الى الله . الله وحده القادر على ان يعيد للعالم صورته الاولى . قال داود النبي والالم يعتصر روحه : " لِمَاذَا أَنْتِ مُنْحَنِيَةٌ يَا نَفْسِي ؟ وَلِمَاذَا تَئِنِّينَ فِيَّ ؟ " ووجد الحل في الله فقال : " ارْتَجِي اللهَ ، لأَنِّي بَعْدُ أَحْمَدُهُ " (  مزمور 42 : 5 ) إن شعرت بالوهن والتعب والارهاق والمرض ، لا تبحث عن السبب في الخارج ، السبب داخلي ٌ في القلب والروح .  ولا تسعى الى العلاج الظاهري ، المرهم والدهان لا يفيد . العلاج يبدأ من الداخل . الداء داخل الاحشاء . ترجى الله ، اسعى اليه ، امتلئ به ، يصح خارجك وتعود لك نضارتك ويختفي شحوبك ، وترجع ضحكتك وابتسامتك وصحتك .


----------



## sandymena31 (31 أغسطس 2012)

كل رجانا فى الرب القادر على كل شئ شكرا لتعب محبتكم]


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> كل رجانا فى الرب القادر على كل شئ شكرا لتعب محبتكم]



شكرااا sandymena31 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2012)

537 - كل ما حولنا يتقدم ، يتطور . الافكار والنظريات والفلسفات تتسابق . ويجد الانسان نفسه يلهث وراء المعرفة ، ويغرق وسط النظريات الجديدة . وما ان يصل الى رأي ٍ ومعلومة حتى يجد نفسه في اليوم التالي أمام رأي ٍ معارض ومعلومة ٍ مخالفة . ويتردى في الضباب ويتوه بين الطرق ويحتار بحثا ً عن الحق . عرّف احدهم الفلسفة قائلا ً انها كأعمى يبحث في غرفة مظلمة عن قطة سوداء لا اثر لها ولا امل في العثور عليها . الحق لا يكون في متناول اعمى في غرفة مظلمة ، لا بد من النور لنرى الحق ونعرف الطريق اليه . وكل المحاولات كسعي اعمى يبحث عن قطة ٍ سوداء في غرفة ٍ مظلمة . قال المسيح : " أَنَا قَدْ جِئْتُ نُورًا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ ، حَتَّى كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي لاَ يَمْكُثُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ." ( يوحنا 12 : 46 ) المسيح هو نور العالم ومن يتبعه يحيا في النور . وحين يحل المسيح في القلب تُفتح عيون العمي ،  وأذان الصم تتفتح . ومفتوح العينين يرى الحق ، والمسيح النور هو الحق . والذي يسير في الظلام لا يعرف الى اين يذهب . والذي يمشي في النور يعرف الطريق ويسلك فيه . الله نور وليس فيه ظلمة البتة . وإن سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور ، فدم المسيح يطهرنا من كل خطية . والنور يسكن فينا ويشع منا ،  فنرى الطريق ونرشد الناس  للطريق . لو وجدت نفسك تائها ً في ضباب ٍ من الافكار والنظريات والفلسفات . وكلما ضاربت الضباب وصارعت الضياع تزداد ظلالا ً . ابحث عن النور واتبعه فسوف يقودك الى الطريق . لا تبحث عنه وسط  الضباب ولا في مسالك العالم . الرب نور ٌ لك . المسيح فيك هو النور وهو الطريق ، وهو الحق وهو الحياة . افتح قلبك له ينبع في داخلك نور ، يضيء لك البصر والبصيرة ، فتعيش في النور دائما ً .


----------



## fauzi (2 سبتمبر 2012)

538 - في وسط الليل والظلام يحيط بك ، حين تستسلم للخوف والحزن والقلق ، يسدد الليل طعناته اليك ويضغط الظلام باصابعه على عنقك ، وترى كل شيء قاتما ً ، قاتلا ً . ولو اصغت السمع جيدا ً لسمعت صوت غناء ، تعلو الاغاني في الليل ، فالله صانعك يأتي بالاغاني في الليل  . في البلاد التي تنتج الزهور والورود والتي تُصنع منها الاطياب والعطور يقطفون الورود ويحصدون الزهور في اشد ساعات الليل ظلمة . ذلك لأن الليل هو الوقت الذي يفوح فيه العطر باعلى درجة . وكلما زاد الليل ظلمة زادت رائحة الزهور قوة . كما قال الوحي في سفر ايوب 35 : 10  " للهُ صَانِعِي ، مُؤْتِي الأَغَانِيِّ فِي اللَّيْلِ " وكما قال داود النبي في مزاميره : " أَذْكُرُ تَرَنُّمِي فِي اللَّيْلِ " ( مزمور 77 : 6 ) اجمل الحان الكروان تُسمع في ظلمة الليل . الله يجعل الظلمة لحنا ً واغنية ً ورائحة ً طيبة . هو لا يتدخل بالفرج وقت الضيق فقط بل هو يصنع الفرح من الضيق . فرح ٌ عناصره ظلمة الليل . في الليل اغاني ، في الليل ترنيم ، في الليل رائحة ٌ طيبة . لا تكره الظلمة ، لا ترفض الليل ، ففي طيات الظلمة فرح وفي اعماق الليل نغم . في منتصف الليل كان بولس وسيلا في السجن . الايدي مربوطة والارجل مقيدة والظلام شامل والليل بهيم . واصاغا السمع واكتشفا الاغاني في الليل والترنم في الظلام . وعلى الالحان التي اتتهما بدءا يرنمان ويسبحان ويصليان . وبعد ان كانا هما وحدهما يسمعان الاغاني في الليل ، اصبح المسجونون حولهما يسمعوا . وجاء خلاص الرب  ، وتزلزل السجن وتزعزعت اساساته وانكسرت القيود وآمن حافظ السجن واهل بيته . وامتدت الاغاني الى الصباح والتسابيح طول العمر . 
ابشر بالظلمة واسعد بالليل ، وانصت ، اسمع ، تمتع ، بالله مؤتي الاغاني ، ففي منتصف الليل ترى العريس مقبلا ً . وبقدومه يزداد الترنم وتعلو الاغاني .


----------



## fauzi (3 سبتمبر 2012)

539 - كل يوم ٍ نسمع الدعوة ان نذهب ونتحدث عن المسيح ، ونعرّف العالم به ، ونجعل اسمه معروفا ً في كل المسكونة . تلقى الكثيرون  الدعوة وقبل الالوف التحدي وخرجوا الى العالم . ولا يوجد مكان ٌ لم يُعلن فيه اسم المسيح ، ولا يوجد احد لم يسمع عنه . جميع سكان العالم تقريبا ً سمعوا عن يسوع المسيح ، وكل من سمع عنه اتخذ منه موقفا ً ، الكل اعترف به بشكل ٍ ما . إما اعترف به ربا ً تبعه أو اعترف به عدوا ً حاربه . إما اعترف به وهما ً نفاه أو اعترف به تاريخا ً مضى وانقضى . لكن كل فرد منذ عشرين قرنا ً وحتى اليوم كان له موقف ٌ منه . لم يستطع ولن يستطيع احد ان يلغي ويمحو تأثير المسيح عليه . هناك من يراه انسانا ً طيبا ً عاش طاهرا ً ومات شهيدا ً . وهناك من يراه معلما ً صالحا ً تكلم وعلّم ما لم يتكلم ويعلّم به احد ٌ آخر . وهناك من يراه نبيا ً متميزا ً جاء بالمحبة والتسامح والتواضع وانكار الذات . وهناك من يراه ابن الانسان كما دعى نفسه وابن الله كما اعلن في السماوات . وانت لا بد انك سمعت عنه ، لا بد انك قد اتخذت منه موقفا ً . لا بد انك تعترف به ، فقد جاء الى الارض منذ الفي عام وعاش اكثر من ثلاثين عاما ً . هل تجده عدوا ً تعارضه وترفضه وتحاربه ؟ كثيرون حاربوه وجرفهم الزمن وطواهم النسيان وهو باق ٍ دائم ٌ  حتى آخر الايام . هل تجده انسانا ً طيبا ً ومعلما ً صالحا ً ونبيا ً خارق الاعمال والاقوال ؟ كثيرون تجاهلوه وعاشوا بعيدين ً عنه وخسروا حياتهم وآخرتهم . لا يمكن ان تعيش على الهامش متأرجحا ً على امواج اللامبالاة  . لا بد من اتخاذ قرار إما معه أو عليه . تلتقي به اليوم ربا ً ومخلّصا ً وسيدا ً تتبعه ، او تلتقي به غدا ً ديانا ً يحاسب ويقضي ويعاقب . المسيح ليس انسانا ً ومعلما ًونبيا ً فقط . ليس ابن الانسان او ابن الله فقط . هو  " اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ  " ( 1 تيموثاوس 3 : 16 )  الله نفسه ، الله الابن . المسيح هو الله الابن ، الله الذي كان منذ الازل  والكائن حتى الابد ، ولا بد ان تعترف  به وتتحمل تبعة هذا الاعتراف ، تعترف به ربا ً تخضع له او عدوا ً تحاربه . بولس الرسول يعترف بانه " صَارَ لَنَا حِكْمَةً مِنَ اللهِ وَبِرًّا وَقَدَاسَةً وَفِدَاءً." ( 1 كورنثوس 1 : 30 ) واصبح الطريق الوحيد للحياة الابدية في حضرة الله في السماء . 

[YOUTUBE]s9R-wD19Gs0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (4 سبتمبر 2012)

540 - اصعب ما يواجه الانسان منذ بداية الخليقة حتى الآن هو الاختيار . الانسان مخلوق ٌ بارادة ٍ حرة ، وله الحق والحرية الكاملة في الاختيار . وقف آدم وحواء امام شجرة معرفة الخير والشر ورأيا الشجرة جيدة ً للاكل ، بهجة ً للعيون شهية ً للنظر . وبينما هما ينظران ، همس صوت الله داخلهما يقول : لا تأكلا منها لانه يوم تأكلان منها موتا ً تموتا . وتنقلت ارادتهما ما بين الشجرة الشهية وتحذير الله . وترددا واحتارا ، وبعد فترة اختارا ، وكان اختيارا ً خاطئا ً جر عليهما وعلى البشرية جميعها عواقب وخيمة . والانسان يجني ثمار اختياره ، ويحصد ما تمليه عليه ارادته . إن إختار طريق الشر جنى شرا ً ، وإن اختار طريق الصلاح جنى خيرا ً . هذه هي عدالة الله ، لا بد ان تتم . فالانسان اسير اختياره ، وكل حر ٍ سيد قراره . قال المسيح : " مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كَلاَمِي وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ ، وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ ، بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ. " ( يوحنا 5 : 24 ) 
" تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَسْمَعُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْقُبُورِ صَوْتَهُ ،
فَيَخْرُجُ الَّذِينَ فَعَلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الْحَيَاةِ ، وَالَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الدَّيْنُونَةِ." ( يوحنا 5 : 28 ، 29 ) هذا هو حصاد الاختيار . إن اردت الحياة آمن بابن الله ، تنتقل من الموت الى الحياة . وإن اردت الهلاك واخترت طريق الموت ، تصل الى الدينونة . الله يضع امامك الطريقين لتختار ، ثم يأتي بك الى الدينونة . يقول سليمان الحكيم : " 	اِفْرَحْ أَيُّهَا الشَّابُّ في حَدَاثَتِكَ ، وَلْيَسُرَّكَ قَلْبُكَ فِي أَيَّامِ شَبَابِكَ ، وَاسْلُكْ فِي طُرُقِ قَلْبِكَ وَبِمَرْأَى عَيْنَيْكَ ، وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ عَلَى هذِهِ الأُمُورِ كُلِّهَا يَأْتِي بِكَ اللهُ إِلَى الدَّيْنُونَةِ. " ( جامعة 11 : 9 ) .


----------



## fauzi (5 سبتمبر 2012)

541 - اليوم وانت تبدأ طريقك ،  لعلك سمعت من يقول لك : اذهب الله معك ، اذهب الرب يصحبك ، الله يقويك ، الروح القدس يشملك بقوته . وهذا يجعلك تخطو طريقك في تفاؤل واقدام وعزم ٍ وبهجة . شعورك بصحبة الله ورفقة الروح القدس يجعل الطريق سهلا ً والحياة رائعة . الروح القدس يصعب معرفته وفهمه وادراك اسراره على الكثيرين . كثيرون عاشوا بقوة الروح القدس ، وامتلئوا به واختبروه ، لكنهم لم يقدموا لنا تعريفا ً له أو شرحا ً لطبيعته او تحليلا ً لاعماله . لتعرف الروح القدس لا تحتاج الى وضعه في انبوبة اختبار او تحت المجهر . لتعرف الروح القدس لا تحتاج ان تفحصه وتحلله وتقيس ابعاده واعماقه . معرفة الروح القدس تكون بالاختبار ، بالتجربة ، بالمعايشة . الروح القدس ليس روحا ً من الله . ليس رسولا ً او مبعوثا ً او انبثاقا ً منه . الروح القدس هو ذات الله ، هو الله الروح القدس . امتلائك بالروح القدس امتلاء ٌ بالله ذاته . حصولك عليه يعني حياة الله فيك ، هو الله يوجد فيك ، يحيا فيك ، يتحرك فيك . الله الآب خلقك ، الله الابن فداك ، الله الروح القدس يحيا فيك . الله الخالق ، خلق الانسان ، الله المسيح حمل خطاياه وفداه ، الله الروح القدس يتصل بالانسان ويحيا فيه . وهو وحده الله . الله بذاته ، الآب والابن والروح القدس  . ذات ٌ لا صفات او اعمال . الله الروح القدس فيك يحكّمك ، الله الروح القدس فيك يُرشدك ، الله الروح القدس فيك يقويك ، الله الروح القدس فيك يشهد بك ، الله الروح القدس فيك يُعين صلاتك  ، الله الروح القدس فيك . 

[YOUTUBE]agNrvSUyX4k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (6 سبتمبر 2012)

542 - وانت تسير في طريقك اليوم ، هل تعرف ماذا هناك عند منحنى الطريق ؟ المنحنى الذي امامك والذي ستنحرف فيه بعد قليل ، هل تعرف ماذا به ؟ قد تكون قد سرت هذا الطريق من قبل ، قد تعرف المباني على جانبيه وحوله . لكن هل تعرف ما به اليوم ؟ ماذا سيكون عليه هذه المرة ؟ هل الطريق خلف المنحنى مزدحم ٌ بالسيارات ؟ مكتظ ٌ بالمارة ؟ ماذا تعرف عنه وانت لم تره ؟ هل تعلم ، هل تعرف ؟ عدم العلم هذا قد يجعلك عاجزا ً عن معرفة ماذا سيحدث لك هناك عند المنحنى . عدم العلم هذا يجعلك تتردد في السير . تتباطأ وتضيق وتتثاقل خطواتك . قديما ً منذ مئات السنين واجه ابونا ابراهيم منحنى مجهولا  كهذا ً في حياته . قال الله لابراهيم : " اذْهَبْ مِنْ أَرْضِكَ وَمِنْ عَشِيرَتِكَ وَمِنْ بَيْتِ أَبِيكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُرِيكَ." ( تكوين 12 : 1 ) واطاع ان يخرج الى المكان الذي يريده ان يذهب اليه . خرج وهو لا يعلم الى اين يأتي . هدم خيامه وحمل آثاث بيته ِ . جمع مواشه وجر خلفه اغنامه وخرج ، خرج من المعلوم الى غير المعلوم . لم يكن ابراهيم يعرف ، لكن الله كان يعرف ، وكان ابراهيم يعرف الله ، كان يعرف ان الله يعلم الى اين سيذهب به ، حتى ولو كان هو لا يعلم الى اين سيأتي . ودفعت ثقة ابراهيم في الله وايمانه ُ به ، دفعه ذلك الى ان يطيع الله ويترك ويخرج . معرفة ابراهيم وثقته وايمانه كان بالله لا بالمكان . وانت كمؤمن بالله تعرف الله ، تثق فيه ، تؤمن به . واستنادا ً على هذا الايمان تخرج . وكل مؤمن ٍ بالله لا يهم ان يعرف ما هو المجهول خلف المنحنى . المهم انه  يعرف من هو موجود ٌ خلف المنحنى ، يعرف الله . هذه المعرفة تجعلك تطيع وتترك وتخرج . دعى الله التلاميذ ان يتبعوه في المهمة التي يريدها لهم . ودون معرفة بالمهمة التي تختفي خلف المنحنى تركوا شباكهم وقواربهم وخرجوا . لم يحددوا شروطا ً ، لم يطلبوا خريطة ، لم يحتاجوا الى تفسير . خرجوا ، خرجوا عن طريقهم ، خرجوا عن مهمتهم وتخصصهم ، خرجوا  من صيد السمك . خرجوا مما يعرفون الى ما لايعرفون . تركوا صيد السمك واصبحوا صيادي ناس . وكم امتلئت شباكهم بالصيد لانهم لم يعرفوا اين  لكنهم عرفوا من ، عرفوه . وانت تسمع دعوته ُ لك لا تسأل ما هي ، اخرج واتبعه .


----------



## fauzi (7 سبتمبر 2012)

543 - نعيش في عالم ٍ كله صخب ٌ وضجة وسرعة وتسابق وحركة ونشاط ٌ محموم . الضجة  تصدم الأذن وتسبب الصداع وتهدد بالصمم . والسرعة والحركة والنشاط يمزق الصبر ويهدد سلام القلب . والناس في حياتهم اليومية غارقون في الصخب ، محمولون على تيار الحركة السريعة . لا يستطيعون اسكات الضجيج مهما أغلقوا آذانهم ، ولا يستطيعون تخفيف سرعة الحركة مهما قاوموا التيار . ووسط الضجة لا نسمع حديث من يتحدث . ووسط سرعة الحركة لا نتمتع بما يجري حولنا . الاصوات العالية تمنع صوت الله من ان يصل الينا فلا نسمعه . الحركات السريعة تحملنا بعيدا ً وتحرمنا من رؤية الله وحضرته . فإن أردنا سماع صوت الله فلنسكت امامه . يقول زكريا النبي : " اُسْكُتُوا يَا كُلَّ الْبَشَرِ قُدَّامَ الرَّبِّ " ( زكريا 2 : 13 ) وإن شئنا رؤية مشيئة الله ، فلنتوقف ونهدأ . يقول الله على لسان داود النبي : " كُفُّوا وَاعْلَمُوا أَنِّي أَنَا اللهُ. " ( مزمور 46 : 10 ) حين نُصمت صوت العالم وضجيجه  حولنا ، يتكلم الله معنا . حين نوقف الحركة السريعة الجارفة حولنا ، يمكننا رؤية الله . الصمت الذي يحيط بنا يتكلم ، والهدوء الذي يلف حولنا يتحرك . حين تُنصت للصمت تسمعه ، للصمت صوت . وحين تتأمل الهدوء تراه ، للهدوء حركة . تحتاج الى وقت ٍ تسكت فيه . يقول سليمان الحكيم : " لِلسُّكُوتِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلتَّكَلُّمِ وَقْتٌ." ( جامعة 3 : 7 ) وتحتاج الى اوقات ٍ تكف فيها وتتوقف . قال الله لشعبه امام البحر : " قِفُوا وَانْظُرُوا خَلاَصَ الرَّبِّ " ( خروج 14 : 13 ) .
هل تريد ان تسمع صوت الله  يتحدث اليك ؟ اسكت ، اصمت امامه .هل تريد ان تتمتع بخلاص الله ينجّيك وينقذك ؟ كُف ، قف ، انتظره . ما اجمل واروع صوت الله ، والعالم حولك صامت . ما اعظم وامجد عمل الله ، والعالم حولك جامد . الله يتكلم دائما ً وسط الضجيج وفي لحظات السكوت . والله يعمل دائما ً وسط الحركة وفي اوقات السكون . لكنك تسمع صوته افضل وانت ساكت ٌ امامه . وتستطيع ان تراه يتحرك اوضح وانت ساكن ٌ في حضرته . تعلم السكوت والصمت . حاول ان تقف وتنتظر .


----------



## sandymena31 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

خالص الشكر لعب محبتكم


----------



## fauzi (8 سبتمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> خالص الشكر لعب محبتكم


شكراااا sandymena31   ... الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (8 سبتمبر 2012)

544 - حين خرجت اليوم ، خرجت قاصدا ً مكانا ً او عملا ً او مهمة ً تتوجه اليها . وفي الطريق اشياء كثيرة يمكن ان تبعدك عن قصدك  وهدفك وطريقك ، لو استسلمت لها وتبعتها لوجدت نفسك منحرفا ً  بعيدا ً عما خرجت اليوم لاجله . الاضواء والالوان ، الاصوات والالحان ، المغريات والمشهيات تصرخ ، تدعو ، تنادي ، تجذب . لكن الهدف ايضا ً يبرق امامك يشير الى الطريق ، يوحي ويوصي بالانتظام والالتزام . التفكير لازم ٌ للوصول . الاصرار يقود الى الهدف . التحديد والثبات يحفظ الارجل على الطريق . جياد السباق يوضع على وجهها قناع ٌ يوجه نظرها الى نقطة الوصول لتجري نحوها . لا يلتفتون يمنة او يسرة ، يركضون الى الامام ، الى نهاية السباق ، محطة الوصول ، الهدف . وانت تتجه اليوم ، اتجه الى هدفك ، لا تته يمنة او يسرة . اتبع هدفك ، اتجه نحوه . لا تبذل جهدا ً بلا طائل ، لا تضيّع وقتا ً بلا فائدة . لا تنحرف ، تقدم للامام . هكذا فعل بولس الرسول ، ركّز نظره نحو هدفه . حدد وسعى واصر على الوصول اليه . لم تعوّقه صعوبات ، لم تجرفه تيارات ، لم تجذبه اغراءات . يقول في رسالته الى فيلبي 1 : 20 " حَسَبَ انْتِظَارِي وَرَجَائِي  أَنِّي لاَ أُخْزَى فِي شَيْءٍ ، بَلْ بِكُلِّ مُجَاهَرَةٍ كَمَا فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ " هذا هدفه ،  قصده الذي ينتظره ويسعى نحوه . لا يعطله او يفصله او يبعده عما يريد اي شيء بل دائما ً في كل وقت يتقدم " كَذلِكَ الآنَ ، يَتَعَظَّمُ الْمَسِيحُ فِي جَسَدِي ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ بِحَيَاةٍ أَمْ بِمَوْتٍ." تعظيم المسيح يجعله لا يدخر جهدا ً او يضيع وقتا ً أو يخشى شيئا ً . الحياة والموت لا يبعدانه عن هدفه ، بالعكس يدفعانه نحوه ، فيقول : " لأَنَّ لِيَ الْحَيَاةَ هِيَ الْمَسِيحُ وَالْمَوْتُ هُوَ رِبْحٌ ." 
هل حولك انوار تتلألأ تبعد عينيك عن هدفك ؟ هل بجوارك اصوات تتعالى تصم اذنيك عن دعوتك ؟ هل في حياتك اشياء تجذبك بعيدا ً عن تمجيد الله ؟ هل على طريقك عوائق تفصلك وتبعدك عن تعظيم المسيح ؟ الهدف الذي تسعى اليه يشير ان تتجه نحوه . قصد الله لحياتك أولى وأهم واعظم من كل ما حولك .


----------



## fauzi (9 سبتمبر 2012)

545 - الله موجود ٌ منذ الأزل ، وهو باق ٍ الى الأبد . هو "  الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ " . هو " الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ. الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ "  . كلمته هي الأولى والأخيرة . لا تسبق كلمته كلمة ، ولا تلي كلمته كلمة . كلام الانسان مهما كانت حكمته ُ لا تتعدى كلام الله . واعمال الانسان مهما عَظُم عمله لا تعطّل عمل الله . الانسان لا يد له في موعد أو مكان  مولده ِ ، وليس له أي قدرة في تحديد موعد أو مكان مماته . مهما انتفخ وتجبر وعلا وتشامخ ، مهما علا صوته وارتفع ضجيجه فهو بخار "  بُخَارٌ ، يَظْهَرُ قَلِيلاً ثُمَّ يَضْمَحِلُّ ." هو تراب يرفعه الهواء للحظة ثم سرعان ما يخبو ، وسرعان ما يهبط . الانسان يحيا بين قوسين من ارادة الله ومشيئته . لا يتعداهما ، لا يخرج منهما  .  لا يسبق لحظة مولده ِ ولا يبقى بعد موته . الله الذي أتى به الى الارض يأخذه اليه حين يشاء . وطوال وجوده ِ هنا فهو محصور ٌ بارادة الله وقصده . خلق الله آدم بقدرته ِ وحده ،  دون تدخل غيره . ويأتي أبناء آدم بمشيئته وحده ، دون تدخل غيره . حين عصى آدم الله دمّر حياته وسلامه . وحين يُخطئ ابناء آدم الى الله يدمرون حياتهم وسلامهم . وكما كانت حياة آدم وسلامه ُ في يد الله ، ما تزال حياة ابناء وسلامهم في يد الله . لتعد حياتك الى الصورة التي يريدها الله لك ، ليعد سلام الله يملأ قلبك وعقلك ويضمن أبديتك ، عد الى حضرة الله واعترف بوجوده . سلم حياتك لله واخضع لمشيئته .
 هو الله " الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاء ُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ " .
هو الله " الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ. الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ " .


----------



## fauzi (10 سبتمبر 2012)

546 - هل ترى الطريق امامك ممتدا ً ، معبدا ً ، سهلا ً ، متسعا ً  ؟ هل تشعر برغبة في السير فيه ، في الجري والركض والقفز ؟ احيانا ً نجد كل شيء ٍ يسمح بذلك . انظارنا ترى وعقولنا تصدّق وعواطفنا ترغب ، لكن الله يرفض ، يوقف ، يمنع . نظرته ُ لا تتفق مع نظرتنا . ارادته لا تخضع لارادتنا . قال المسيح لبطرس وهو في طريقه ٍ الى الصليب : " «حَيْثُ أَذْهَبُ لاَ تَقْدِرُ الآنَ أَنْ تَتْبَعَنِي " ( يوحنا 13 : 36 )   كان بطرس يرى انه يقدر ، وكما منطقه ُ يقنعه بذلك ، وكانت عاطفته ملتهبة داخله ،  وفي حماسه ِ قال : " يَا سَيِّدُ ، لِمَاذَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَتْبَعَكَ الآنَ ؟ إِنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنْكَ " واجابه المسيح : " اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ : لاَ يَصِيحُ الدِّيكُ حَتَّى تُنْكِرَنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ. " هو...   بطرس ....  يفعل ذلك ؟ مستحيل ، لا يمكن ، كيف يمنعه المسيح من اتباعه ؟ دعاه منذ سنوات ، ترك كل شيء ٍ  وتبعه ، تبعه ُ في الليل وفي النهار ، في الجوع وفي الشبع . وسط التأييد وفي مواجهة الاعتراضات لم يتخلى عنه ، لم يخيّب ظنه ، لم يتراجع لحظة . فكيف لا يريده  ان يتبعه الآن ؟ كيف يترك مكانه ُ كأول تابع ٍ يلتصق به ؟ وقال له المسيح : "  سَتَتْبَعُنِي أَخِيرًا " ستتبعني فيما بعد ، ليس الآن . 
كثيرا ً ما نسابق الله ، نتسابق معه ، نجري امام مشيئته ِ وارادته ِ لنا ، نتعجل ، نسرع ، نقتحم الابواب ، نتدافع على الطريق ، بينما الوقت لم يحن لما نريد ان نفعله ، الوقت الذي يراه هو ، لا الوقت الذي نراه نحن ونختاره . حين تعجّل بطرس واندفع اهتز السيف في يده وقطع اذن عبد ٍ لا غير . وحين تبعه ، تبعه من بعيد ، وانزوى وسط الخدم وانكر سيده . لم يكن الوقت قد جاء ليتبع المسيح ، لم يكن مستعدا ً لذلك . لم يكن جاهزا ً لاتباع المسيح ، لم يكن الوقت الذي حدده المسيح قد حان . وحين حان الوقت ، ورغم سقوطه ِ وانكاره ، قال له المسيح  " ارْعَ غَنَمِي " " اتْبَعْنِي " ( يوحنا 21) .
حين يبدو لك الطريق ممتدا ً معبدا ً ، سهلا ً ، متسعا ً ، لا تتعجل ، لا تندفع . انتظر الوقت الذي يحدده الله لك لتتقدم ، لتعبر ، لتنطلق . لا تسابق الله ، لا تجري امام مشيئته ِ وارادته ِ ، انتظر . لا تقدر الآن ، لا تقدر . لا تقل لماذا لا اقدر الآن ، ستقدر فيما بعد ، ستقدر اخيرا ً . دعه يحدد لك الوقت فهو يعرف الوقت ، ويعرفك ، يعرف قدرتك ، يعرف متى تقدر .


----------



## fauzi (11 سبتمبر 2012)

547 -  في القديم حين اعطى الله وصاياه العشر للشعب ، حل في جبل سيناء . كان جبل سيناء كله يدخن ، وصعد دخانه كدخان الاتون . وارتجف كل الجبل . فارتجف الجبل وارتجف الشعب لأن الرب نزل عليه بالنار . رأى الشعب الرعود والبروق والدخان والنار فارتعدوا ، ووقفوا من بعيد . قالوا لنبي الله موسى : " «تَكَلَّمْ أَنْتَ مَعَنَا فَنَسْمَعَ . وَلاَ يَتَكَلَّمْ مَعَنَا اللهُ لِئَلاَّ نَمُوتَ  ....... فَوَقَفَ الشَّعْبُ مِنْ بَعِيد ٍ، وَأَمَّا مُوسَى فَاقْتَرَبَ إِلَى الضَّبَابِ حَيْثُ كَانَ اللهُ." ( خروج 20 : 19 ، 21 ) واعطى الله لموسى وصاياه ، ونقل موسى وصايا الله الى الشعب . الشعب من بعيد وموسى في الضباب والدخان مع الله . وبعد ذلك بآلاف السنين " لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ  "  ، حل الله بيننا . جاء  " مَوْلُودًا مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ ، مَوْلُودًا تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ ،  لِيَفْتَدِيَ الَّذِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ " ( غلاطية 4 : 4 ، 5 ) وتغيرت علاقتك بالله : " إِذًا لَسْتَ بَعْدُ عَبْدًا بَلِ ابْنًا ، وَإِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنًا فَوَارِثٌ للهِ بِالْمَسِيحِ " لا تقف من بعيد ، لا تحتاج لمن يذهب عنك الى الله . الطريق نحو الله الآن مفتوح ، لا رعود وبروق ودخان ونار . صوت ٌ رقيق هادئ حنون ينادي : " تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ." ( متى 11 : 28 ) 
" مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ لاَ أُخْرِجْهُ خَارِجًا " ( يوحنا 6 : 37 ) .
وحين يتحدث الله اليك ، لا يتحدث من جبل ٍ ملتهب ٍ بالنار . هو يتحدث اليك في كتابه ِ المقدس ، في اقوال خدامه ِ حولك . يتحدث اليك بكل الحنان واللطف ، صوته الرقيق يهمس داخلك ، يدعوك لأن تبدأ علاقة ً معه ، علاقة ً جديدة خاصة ، علاقة بنوة . " وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ ، أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ . " ( يوحنا 1 : 12 ) المؤمنون هم اولاد الله في المسيح يسوع . المؤمنون وُلدوا ، ليس من دم ، ولا من مشيئة جسد ، ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله ، مولودين من الله في المسيح يسوع . لا تخشى الاقتراب من الله ، هو ليس بعيدا ً . ليست هناك رعود ٌ وبروق ٌ ونار ، هناك ذراعين ممتدان نحوك وقلب ٌ يخفق بالحب لك ،  محبة ابدية احبك " مَحَبَّةً أَبَدِيَّةً أَحْبَبْتُكِ " هو الله ، الله المحبة " لأَنَّ اللهَ مَحَبَّةٌ "  ، ومحبته لك ولجميع الناس . ودعوته لك ولجميع الناس .


----------



## fauzi (12 سبتمبر 2012)

548 - حين يحل الشتاء تختفي  الشمس وتخف حدة حرارتها . تفصلنا عنها سحب ٌ قاتمة داكنة ٌ سوداء تُخفي نورها ودفئها ، وتتزايد السحب وتتراكم وتتجمع وتتكاثف وتثقل ، وتنهمر مطرا ً غزيرا ً يغرق الارض ويهدم الجسور وتفيض الانهار ،  أو تسقط ثلجا ً ثقيلا ً يغطي الشجر والبيوت والشوارع ، وتُجمّد الحياة . يحل البرد وترتجف الاجساد وتنتشر الامراض . ونرفع عيوننا الى فوق ، ويصدمنا السحاب المتراكم الاسود ومن خلفه ِ الشمس ضعيفة ، عاجزة ، هامدة ، تظهر وتختفي . حين تظهر تلقي باشعتها فوق السحاب تحاول ان تخترقه . فإن عجزت حرارتها أن تطرد السحاب وتذيبه وتدفعه بعيدا ً ، فهي تهاجم سواده وتخفف ظلاله وترسم حوله اطارا ً فضيا ً . وتبدو في السماء لوحة ٌ رائعة من اعجاز الله في خلقه .
 حين تتلبد الغيوم لا تركز نظرك في قلبها الاسود . انظر الى اطارها الفضي ، تأكد ان الشمس هناك خلفها ، وستتغلب عليها ، ستطردها ، ستذيبها ، ستبعدها . وسيأتي الربيع ، ينتهي الشتاء ويحل الربيع . مهما اجتمعت سحب المتاعب والمشاكل واظلمت الدنيا حولك ، فالله هناك ، موجود ٌ ، ممجد ٌ ، قائم ٌ ، حي . لا تغرق نفسك في ظلمة اليأس والفشل ، وحتى حين لا ترى الله ظاهرا ً ملموسا ً ، فاعماله ُ حولك اطار ٌ فضي ٌ رائع . في وسط البرية والشعب يسير تائها ،  يائسا ً ، عاجزا ً ، حين صرخ شعب الله مهاجمين موسى وهارون ، والتفت الشعب نحو البرية " وَإِذَا مَجْدُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ فِي السَّحَابِ." (  خروج 16 : 10 ) وامطر الله من السحاب طعاما ً اشبع الجياع واحياهم . وتبدل الحزن الى فرح ، والشكوى الى تمجيد ٍ لله . 
لا تنظر الى السحاب ، بل انظر لمن هو فوق السحاب . لا تحيا ظلام الشتاء وبرودته ، عش الربيع القادم عليك . مجد الله هناك ، في السحاب . ابدا ً لن يسود السحاب ، ابدا ً .


----------



## fauzi (13 سبتمبر 2012)

549 - هل تشعر اليوم بتعب ؟ هل تحس بتعب ٍ وخمول وضعف ؟ مهما كانت قدرة اجسادنا وخفة حركتنا ، ينتابها احيانا ً عجز ٌ ووهن . الزمن يترك بصماته علينا ، الايام تضغط علينا وتثقّل حركتنا . الطفل يقفز بكل نشاط وشقاوة ، الشاب يجري بكل قدرة وقوة . وتتراكم الايام والسنون فتقلل النشاط وتضعف القوة . ويشيخ الانسان ، ويبطئ في الحركة ، ويخمد النشاط الى ان يسكن تماما ً . هذه طبيعة الجسد الذي نسكنه . أما الروح الذي يسكننا فمختلف . الجسد يخبو أما الروح فيتجدد وينشط ويتقوى يوما ً بعد يوم . يقول بولس الرسول : "   لاَ نَفْشَلُ ، بَلْ وَإِنْ كَانَ إِنْسَانُنَا الْخَارِجُ يَفْنَى ، فَالدَّاخِلُ يَتَجَدَّدُ يَوْمًا فَيَوْمًا." ( 2 كورنثوس 4 : 16 ) الجسد الخارجي يتعب ، يمرض ، يفنى ، يموت . أما الروح الداخلي فينشط ، يصحو ، يتجدد ، يحيا . اجسادنا بالية وارواحنا باقية . الايام تُضعف الجسد الخارجي وتجدد الروح الداخلي . توالي السنين وبذل الجهد يُرهق الجسد ويضعفه ويستهلكه . أما توالي السنين وبذل الجهد فيُعطي الروح خبرة ومعرفة وفهما ً وتجربة . كم من عباقرة وعلماء وافراد هزوا التاريخ واجسادهم عاجزة . السواعد والعضلات وقوة الجسد لا  تحرّك التاريخ . العقل والنفس والروح والرؤيا هي التي تحركه . الانسان الخارجي محدود ٌ مقيد ، والانسان الداخلي منطلق ٌ حر . الجسد يتعامل مع الاجساد ، المادة ، الملموس ، الزائل . أما الروح فيتصل بالله ، الروح ،  الباقي ، الابدي . حين تتعب أو تمرض أو تضعف فلا تفشل . الخارجي يفنى . ارفع قلبك وعقلك وروحك الى الله ، يتجدد روحك . الضيقة التي تمر بها وانت الجسد وقتية ٌ زمنية . الضيقة الوقتية لا تهدد روحك ، لا تخشى شيئا ً ، بالعكس بل كما يقول بولس الرسول  هي "  تُنْشِئُ لَنَا أَكْثَرَ فَأَكْثَرَ ثِقَلَ مَجْدٍ أَبَدِيًّا. " لا تنظر الى الاشياء التي تُرى ، بل الى التي لا تُرى . لأن التي تُرى وقتية ، أما التي لا تُرى فابدية .


----------



## fauzi (15 سبتمبر 2012)

550 - هل تعرف الناس الذين حولك ، الذين تعيش معهم وبينهم ؟ هل تعرفهم جيدا ً ؟ هل تعرف طباعهم وميولهم ورغباتهم وافكارهم ؟ قد تعرف اشكالهم الخارجية ، مظاهرهم ، ملامحهم ، ملابسهم وزينتهم . وقد تعرف معتقداتهم وافكارهم ، مبادئهم وفلسفتهم وقناعاتهم . تعرف ذلك مما تراه وتسمعه منهم وعنهم . وهل يعرفك الناس هكذا مما يرونه ويسمعونه منك وعنك ؟ هل هذا هو انت ؟ ما يرونه ويسمعونه ، انت ؟ أم هذا هو أنت  الظاهر المعلن ، لا أنت الخفي الغامض ؟ الحق انه لا يوجد احد ٌ يعرف الآخر على حقيقته ِ كما هو أبدا ً . ما تبدو عليه ليس  هو انت تماما ً ، بداخلك انت الخفي ،  غير الظاهر . ومقدرة الناس على معرفتك لا تتعدى ما يرونه ويسمعونه ويلمسونه فيك . قد تعرف نفسك اكثر مما يعرفك الناس ، وقطعا ً يعرفك الله اكثر مما يعرفك الناس واكثر مما تعرف نفسك . الله كاشف القلوب ، قلوب الانسان الخفية . يقول بطرس الرسول : "  إِنْسَانَ الْقَلْبِ الْخَفِيَّ " ( 1 بطرس 3 : 4 ) ويوصي بطرس الرسول ، النساء والرجال ايضا ً ، الابتعاد عن الزينة الخارجية ، وينادي بزينة الروح الوديع الهادئ الذي هو قدام الله كثير الثمن . لا احد يعرفك جيدا ً . لا يعرف أحد ٌ  داخلك ، قلبك وروحك . وانت لا تعرف اقرب الاقربين اليك جيدا ً . لا تعرف داخله ، قلبه وروحه . الانسان روح ٌ ونفس ٌ تسكن جسده . ولا احد يستطيع ان يرى الروح والنفس الا الله . كل مظاهرنا جسدية أما دواخلنا فروحية . وتتعامل مع الناس ، مع الآخرين بجسدك ، مظهرك الخارجي . وتتعامل مع الله ، مع الله تتعامل بداخلك ، روحك ونفسك . الداخل يؤثر في الخارج ، يشكله ويلونه ويحركه . فإن كان الداخل مقدسا ً يكون الخارج كذلك . وإن كان الداخل نجسا ً يكون الخارج ايضا ً . اعمل على ان يتقدس داخلك . بهذا فقط يتقدس خارجك ، مظهرك واقوالك واعمالك " وَإِلهُ السَّلاَمِ نَفْسُهُ يُقَدِّسُكُمْ بِالتَّمَامِ . وَلْتُحْفَظْ رُوحُكُمْ وَنَفْسُكُمْ وَجَسَدُكُمْ كَامِلَةً بِلاَ لَوْمٍ " ( 1 تسالونيكي 5 : 23 ) .


----------



## fauzi (16 سبتمبر 2012)

551 - يقول الكتاب المقدس : " وَجَبَلَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ تُرَابًا مِنَ الأَرْضِ " ( تكوين 2 : 7 ) بعد ان خلق الله العالم ، اخذ الله من تراب الارض "  وَنَفَخَ فِي أَنْفِهِ نَسَمَةَ حَيَاةٍ. فَصَارَ آدَمُ نَفْسًا حَيَّةً." . الانسان روح ٌ يسكن جسدا ً ، روح ٌ في جسد . ونحن نعيش على الارض ، تحيا ارواحنا في اجسادنا . الانسان الكامل روح ٌ في جسد . الروح يكمّل الجسد ويجعلك انت ، لكن الجسد لا يكمّل الروح . تترك الروح الجسد ولا يترك الجسد الروح . وحتى حين تترك الروح الجسد وينتهي الجسد تبقى الروح ، تبقى انت . تبقى انت كما كنت ، وكما تكون وكما ستكون . لا تنتهي ، لا تزول ، لا تنعدم ، لا تفنى . عند الوفاة تترك الروح الجسد ، ينتهي الجسد ، يزول ، ينعدم ، يفنى . أما الروح فيبقى ، لا يفقد شيئا ً ، يفقد الغلاف الخارجي فقط . أما الاصل الداخلي الخالد فيبقى . انت كروح ٍ باق ٍ كما كنت داخل الجسد ، تبقى حقيقيا ً بكل ما بك من ميول وافكار وارادة وذات . لا تتغير علاقتك بالله . الروح هو الذي له علاقة ٌ  بالله لا الجسد .  ويسكن في المؤمن روح الله . يقول بولس الرسول : " 	أَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّكُمْ هَيْكَلُ اللهِ ، وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَسْكُنُ فِيكُمْ ؟ " ( 1 كورنثوس 3 : 16 ) وبينما نحن في الجسد يتصارع الروح مع الجسد ، ويصرخ الرسول قائلا ً : " وَيْحِي أَنَا الإِنْسَانُ الشَّقِيُّ ! مَنْ يُنْقِذُنِي مِنْ جَسَدِ هذَا الْمَوْتِ ؟  " ( رومية 7 : 24 ) ونهاية ذلك الصراع تكون حين يتحرر الروح الحي من الجسد الميت . ونحن حين نخضع لرغبات الجسد نبتعد عن الله . الولاء للجسد وميوله ِ واهوائه ِ وشهواته ِ عدم ولاء ٍ لله . والولاء لله وطاعته ِ والسلوك بالروح يُقمع رغبات الجسد . يقول بولس الرسول بكل ثقة : " نَحْنُ وَاثِقُونَ كُلَّ حِينٍ وَعَالِمُونَ أَنَّنَا وَنَحْنُ مُسْتَوْطِنُونَ فِي الْجَسَدِ ، فَنَحْنُ مُتَغَرِّبُونَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ. " ( 2 كورنثوس 5 : 6 ) نعيش هنا في غربة ، بعيدين عن الوطن السماوي حيث الله يقيم " لأَنَّنَا بِالإِيمَانِ نَسْلُكُ لاَ بِالْعِيَانِ . فَنَثِقُ وَنُسَرُّ بِالأَوْلَى أَنْ نَتَغَرَّبَ عَنِ الْجَسَدِ وَنَسْتَوْطِنَ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ." وهذا رجاء المؤمن ، ان لنا بيتا ً سماويا غير مصنوع بيد ، أبدي . فحين ينطلق الروح يترك التغرب ويستوطن عند الرب . هكذا خلقك الله  ، روحا ً في جسد .


----------



## fauzi (17 سبتمبر 2012)

552 - في البدء ، حين لم يكن هناك شيء عند اللاشيء ، خلق الله الاشياء . خلق العالم ، قال : " لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ، فَكَانَ نُورٌ " قال لتكن ارض فكانت ارض . واصبح بالعالم نبات واشجار وعشب ٌ وثمار . وخلق الطير والحيوان والاسماك . وصنع الله الفلك ، الشمس والقمر ، النجوم والكواكب تحكم الليل والنهار . وامتلأ العالم باشياء تُزهر وتُثمر ، ومخلوقات تتوالد وتتكاثر وتتزايد . ورأى الله  ذلك انه  حسن . ثم قال الله : " نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا ......... فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ. " ووضع الله الانسان في جنة عدن ، وابتدأت علاقة الله بالانسان . نشأ بين الله والانسان اتصال ٌ ومشاركة ٌ وحوار . خلق الله الانسان على صورته وشبهه حتى يتم الاتصال والمشاركة . لم يكن بين الله وبين المخلوقات الاخرى نفس العلاقة . الله روح وخلق الانسان روحا ً ليتشاركا . وسعد الانسان بهذه العلاقة ، وسعد الله بها ايضا ً . يقول داود النبي في مزاميره : " الرَّبَّ رَاضٍ عَنْ شَعْبِهِ." سعيد ٌ به . واستمرت الشركة بين الله والانسان متصلة ً سلسة ، ثم انقطعت . انقطعت الشركة حين ابتعد الانسان عن الله وسلم نفسه للشيطان . تلوثت روحه وتغيرت صورته . لم يعد على صورة الله . والاتصال لا يتم الا بين شبيهين .  بعد الخطية لم يعد الانسان يشبه الله . وكان لا بد ان تعود الصورة الى سابقتها ، ويرجع الشبه الى ما كان . وتجسد الله ، حل بالارض ، حمل على جسده ِ خطية الانسان . وقدم المسيح نفسه ذبيحة فداء على الصليب ليعيد العلاقة بين الله والانسان .
هل عادت صورتك الى ما كانت عليه قبل الخطية ؟ هل تشبه الله ؟ الله اتاح لك ولي ولكل انسان منذ آدم حتى اليوم فرصة العودة . العودة الى ان تكون على صورة الله وشبهه ، بالايمان بالمسيح يسوع . يقول بولس الرسول في رسالته الى اهل رومية " 	إِذًا لاَ شَيْءَ مِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ الآنَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ ، السَّالِكِينَ لَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ بَلْ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ . لأَنَّ نَامُوسَ رُوحِ الْحَيَاةِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ قَدْ أَعْتَقَنِي مِنْ نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَالْمَوْتِ. " ( رومية 8 : 1 ، 2 ) هنا ، هنا فقط تستعيد صورتك ، صورة الله التي خلقك عليها . 


[YOUTUBE]tf0tg3P_bwM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (18 سبتمبر 2012)

553 - بالطريق اشارات مرورنتبعها ونستجيب لها . الاشارة الحمراء للتوقف والصفراء للتمهل والخضراء للسير . وعلى كل سائر في الطريق ان يطيع الاشارات ليسلم طريقه ويأمن . بعض المستهترين يكسرون الاشارات ويهددون حياتهم وحياة الغير . وتعمد السلطات المختصة على معاقبة المخالفين لضمان سلامة الناس . العاقل من يدقق ويتبع الارشاد ، والجاهل من يرفض ويخالف . داخل كل انسان اشارات يصدرها الضمير الذي يربيه المجتمع وتنميه القوانين . وداخل كل مؤمن اشارات يصدرها الروح القدس الذي يحكم حياته ويسيرها . حين اقترب موعد انطلاق المسيح وتركه التلاميذ وحدهم في العالم ، حزن التلاميذ واكتئبوا وخافوا وانزعجوا لذلك جدا . فقال لهم : "  أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ : إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ ، لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي " ( يوحنا 16 : 7 ) كان يتكلم عن الروح القدس المزمع ان يرسله لهم ، وقال : " وَلكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ. " وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ ، فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ " الروح القدس هو الله ذاته ، الاقنوم الثالث ، والمسيح هو ابن الله ذاته الاقنوم الثاني . وحين انطلق الابن جاء الروح القدس . لما كان المسيح على الارض كان مع التلاميذ ، الله معهم . وانطلق المسيح وصعد الى السماء وجاء الروح القدس ، الله فيهم . وكما كان المسيح يرشدهم الى جميع الحق ، جاء الروح القدس ليرشدهم الى جميع الحق . وعد الله بأن يكون معنا دائما ً قائما ً . والروح القدس ( الله فينا ) دائم ٌ قائم . هو داخلنا يوجهنا ، يرشدنا ، يعلّمنا ، يقوينا . بدون الله لا تقدر ان تفعل شيئا ً ، الله هو كل شيء بالنسبة لك . بدون الروح القدس لا تستطيع شيئا ً ، الروح القدس هو كل شيء لك . وهو فيك ، داخلك يرسل ويوجه ارشاداته لك . إن ارادك ان تتوقف ، قف ، وإن ارادك ان تتمهل ، تمهل . وإن ارادك أن تنطلق ، انطلق . اتبع ارشاداته تسلم ويسلم من حولك " لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَنْقَادُونَ بِرُوحِ اللهِ ، فَأُولئِكَ هُمْ أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ." ( رومية 8 : 14 ) وكل من " تُعْوِزُهُ حِكْمَةٌ ، فَلْيَطْلُبْ مِنَ اللهِ الَّذِي يُعْطِي الْجَمِيعَ بِسَخَاءٍ وَلاَ يُعَيِّرُ، فَسَيُعْطَى لَهُ." ( يعقوب 1 : 5 ) .



[YOUTUBE]0fAqfSQkW2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (19 سبتمبر 2012)

554 - حين بدأ الله عملية الخلق ، بدأ بأن خلق النور . قال الله : " لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ ، فَكَانَ نُورٌ. " ( تكوين 1 : 3 ) 
" وَكَانَتِ الأَرْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً ، وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ " .
لم يخلق الله النور ليتيح الرؤيا ، فلم تكن هناك مخلوقات بعد لترى . ولم يكن الله يحتاج  للنور ليرى ، فالله يرى كل خفي ومظلم . خلق الله النور ليخلق الحياة . النور حياة لكل المخلوقات . لا يحيا النبات في الظلمة ، النور لازم لحياة النبات والحيوان والطير والانسان . النور لازم ٌ لكل الحياة . الله نور . يقول داود النبي : " اَلرَّبُّ نُورِي وَخَلاَصِي ، مِمَّنْ أَخَافُ ؟ " ( مزمور 27 : 1 ) والمسيح نور ، قال : " أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ ." ( يوحنا 8 : 12 ) والمؤمن نور ، قال المسيح للمؤمنين : " أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. " ( متى 5 : 14 ) واوصى : " فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ " ( متى 5 : 16 ) والنور كما انه حياة ، ينير ، يكشف الطريق ، يقود السير . حين نرى نتقدم الى الامام ، لا نخشى السقوط والتعثر والزلل . ونعرف الطريق ، نسير عالمين الى اين نذهب ، لا نخاف ان نتوه او نضل . الا اننا احيانا ً برغم النور نتعثر ونسقط ، ونتوه ونضل . وكأن النور لا ينير ولا يرشد ولا يكشف الطريق . النور دائما ً ينير ، دائما ً يرشد ، دائما ً يكشف الطريق . لكننا برغم النور لا نرى وكأن عيوننا لا تبصر . كأن عيوننا بلا نور ، عيون ٌ مظلمة . يقول سليمان الحكيم : " نُورُ الْعَيْنَيْنِ يُفَرِّحُ الْقَلْبَ " (  امثال 15 : 30 ) ينير الله لنا ونحن لا نرى ، لا نعرف الطريق . يتحدث الله الينا ونحن لا نسمع ، لنا اذنان ولا نسمع . شموعنا مظلمة ، سُرجنا مطفئة ، مثل العذارى الجاهلات . نفذ الزيت ، انطفئت المصابيح ، حل الظلام . نور الله ينير لنا . لدى الله الكفاية من النور ، بنوره ِ نرى نورا ً . نوره يضيء مصابيحنا . يقول داود النبي : " لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ تُضِيءُ سِرَاجِي . الرَّبُّ إِلهِي يُنِيرُ ظُلْمَتِي." ( مزمور 18 : 28 ) وسط الظلمة نور ، نوره يشرق في الظلمة ، هو حنان ٌ ورحيم . دقق النظر ، أمعن البصر ، نور الله حولك ينير الظلمة . يضيء سراجك ، يوقد مصباحك ، يُشعل شمعتك . هو يشير اليك ، يوجهك ، يقودك ، يرشدك .


----------



## fauzi (21 سبتمبر 2012)

555 - اخطر ما يهدد الحياة الجفاف . اذا انحبس المطر جفت الارض وتشققت وخرج من جوفها نار تحرق وتقتل العشب والزرع والنبات والشجر . اذا حل الجفاف ولم يجد الحيوان الماء ينفق ويموت ويسقط ويهلك . الجفاف يقتل الطفل ويميت الرجل ويفتك بالمرأة . عدم توفر الماء يجفف جوف الانسان ويجمد خلاياه ويحوله الى هيكل ٍ عظمي ٍ جاف . عند منتصف النهار والشمس تسلط اشعتها الحارقة على مدينة سوخار ، خرجت المرأة السامرية تحمل جرتها تسعى نحو الماء من بئر يعقوب ، وطلب منها المسيح جرعة ماء ليشرب ، وتعجبت المرأة من طلبه ! كيف يطلب منها ليشرب وهو يهودي وهي امرأة سامرية ، واليهود لا يعاملون السامريين ؟ وقال لها المسيح : " لَوْ كُنْتِ تَعْلَمِينَ عَطِيَّةَ اللهِ ، وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَقُولُ لَكِ أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ ، لَطَلَبْتِ أَنْتِ مِنْهُ فَأَعْطَاكِ مَاءً حَيًّا " . وزاد عجبها وهو يقول ذلك وليس بيده دلو والبئر عميقة . وعرض عليها ماء ً غير ماء البئر : " كُلُّ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنْ هذَا الْمَاءِ يَعْطَشُ أَيْضًا. وَلكِنْ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ أَنَا فَلَنْ يَعْطَشَ إِلَى الأَبَد ِ، بَلِ الْمَاءُ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ يَصِيرُ فِيهِ يَنْبُوعَ مَاءٍ يَنْبَعُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ " ( يوحنا 4 )  وبعد ان اكتشفت من هو الذي يتحدث معها وبعد ان كشف كل حياتها ، وبعد ان دعت اهل مدينتها اليه ، تناولوا معها الماء الحي الذي يقدمه المسيح . وكما عرض المسيح على المرأة السامرية الماء الحي الذي ينبع الى حياة ابدية ، يعرض عليك الآن في هذه اللحظة نفس الماء ، الماء الحي الذي ينبع الى حياة ابدية . حين تتناوله ، حين تقبله ، حين تشربه ، ينفجر في داخلك حياة ، حياة ً جديدة ، حياة ً ابدية ، لا تتوقف ، لا تجف ابدا ً . حين تقبل المسيح تولد من الماء والروح . " اَلْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ جَسَدٌ هُوَ، وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ " ( يوحنا 3 : 6 ) ماء البئر يجف ولا يروي العطش ، ماء المسيح ينبع حياة ابدية . إن شئت حياة ً متدفقة تفيض ينابيع لا تجف ، حياة ً تفجر فرحا ً وسلاما ً وطمانا ً وضمانا ً لا يتوقف ، اقبل الماء الذي يعرضه المسيح عليك ، اقبله . اطلب الحياة التي يهبها المسيح لك ، اطلبها ، فيدخل حياتك وتولد من الروح القدس ، وتحيا للابد .


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 سبتمبر 2012)

تاملات روعه ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (22 سبتمبر 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> تاملات روعه ربنا يبارك خدمتك



شكرااا مارتينا فوفو .... الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (22 سبتمبر 2012)

556 - تمر بنا بعض المواقف نحتاج فيها الى اثبات شخصيتنا . نحتاج لأن نؤكد من نحن لاغراض ٍ قانونية أو رسمية . ونقدم اوراقا ً تثبت من نحن . شهادة الميلاد ، بطاقة الهوية ، واحيانا ً لا يكفي ذلك لاثبات شخصيتنا فنثبت ذلك بشهادة شهود . وانت وانا بعد ان نولد من الروح ونصبح اولاد الله ، يرى العالم حولنا اعمالنا ويعرف منها اننا ابناء  الله فيمجد ابانا الذي في السماوات . الله نور ونحن ابناء النور . نحن نور العالم ، واشعاع نورنا يؤكد بنوتنا لله . لكن العدو ، عدو الخير ، عدونا وعدو كل خير يقف في مواجهتنا ويعوق حياتنا . والبعض يتعثر خاصة في اول حياته الجديدة ، تنحرف  خطواته ويفقد طريقه . ويتدخل الله بروحه ، الروح الذي وضعه فينا وقت ميلادنا الروحي ، يقودنا روح الله " لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَنْقَادُونَ بِرُوحِ اللهِ ، فَأُولئِكَ هُمْ أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ. " ( رومية 8 : 14 ) وكل الذين هم اولاد الله فاولئك الذين ينقادون بروح الله . قيادة روح  الله لنا في حياتنا واعمالنا وسلوكنا دليل بنوتنا واثبات شخصيتنا .  وشهادة روح الله عنا ، وشهادته حق مطلق دليل بنوتنا واثبات شخصيتنا . يقول بولس الرسول : " اَلرُّوحُ نَفْسُهُ أَيْضًا يَشْهَدُ لأَرْوَاحِنَا أَنَّنَا أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ. " ( رومية 8 : 16 )  روح الله نفسه يشهد لارواحنا فلا يهاجمنا شك . روح الله نفسه يشهد لنا ويثبت شخصيتنا للعالم . بذلك نصد هجمات العدو الذي يرمينا بسلاح الشك وعدم الثقة . يقودنا روح الله ونكون ابناء  الله . يشهد لنا روح الله ويؤكد بنوتنا لله . حين دعوت المسيح لأن يدخل حياتك  وقلبك بالايمان ، دخل واقام وغيّرك وجددك وجعلك ابنا ً لله . لا تسمح لهمسات الشك التي ينفثها الشيطان في داخلك . صم اذنيك عن كلماته ، لا تسلمه سمعك . دع روح الله داخلك يواجه هجماته ويصمته . فروح الله نفسه يشهد لروحك انك ابن الله . صدق ، تأكد ، تمسك ، اعلن : انت ابن الله . وهذه البنوة دائمة ، قائمة ، مستمرة لا تتغير ولا تتبدل . طبيعتها من طبيعة الله الدائم القائم الذي لا يتغير ولا يتبدل . دم المسيح يُعلن ويثبت شخصيتك بالوعد والعهد الصادق . روح الله يُعلن ويثبت شخصيتك بالشهادة والاعلان المستمر .


----------



## fauzi (23 سبتمبر 2012)

557 - حين تكون وحدك هل تشعر بالوحدة ، هل تكون وحيدا ً ؟  هل تتضايق ، تتألم وتحزن ؟ تكتئب وتهرب من الوحدة ؟ وتندفع خارجا ً باحثا ً  عن آخرين ينقذونك من وحدتك ؟ أم تتمتع بالوحدة ، تتمتع بأن تكون وحدك ، وحدك مع الله ؟ حين تكون وحدك مع الله لا تكون وحيدا ً معزولا ً وحدك . الوحدة مع الله خلوة ٌ واختلاء ٌ وصحبة ورفقة وشركة معه . حينئذ ٍ لا يكون للعالم كله وزنا ً او اهمية . انت والله معا ً . كان موسى وحده وسط البرية وجائه الله في العليقة المشتعلة بالنار ، وتحدث معه وكلفه باعظم مهمة ٍ ، وحقق موسى ما اراده الله . كان يعقوب وحده ، بقي وحده وصارعه انسان حتى طلوع الفجر . في وحدته ِ تقابل مع الله ، وخرج من خلوته ِ اميرا ً منتصرا . كان جدعون وحده وظهر له الله وطلب منه ان يخلّص شعبه . وتأكد جدعون من دعوة الله وحارب وانتصر واصبح جبار بأس . كان كرنيليوس يصلي وحده ، كان وحده مختليا ً بالله . وارسل الله له ملاكه يعلن ان صلواته  صعدت امام الله . وكان بطرس على السطح وحده يصلي الى الله بعيدا ً عن الناس ، ورأى رؤيا وسمع صوتا ً وقبل مهمة من الله للذهاب الى الامم . وكان يوحنا الحبيب وحده معزولا ً وحيدا ً في جزيرة بطمس . وكشف الله له رؤياه واعلن له  اعلاناته الخالدة العتيدة . ويدعوك المسيح الى ان تدخل مخدعك وتغلق بابك وتصلي ، حينئذ ٍ ترى الله وتسمع الله . في وحدتك في صحبة الله . حين تشعر بهزال روحي ، حين تضعف روحك  ، اذهب وحدك الى الله ، اختلي به ، انفصل عن العالم . تنل قوة ً روحية وملئا ً روحيا ً يجدد علاقتك مع الله . حين تضغط الحياة عليك ، حين تشعر بالعجز والضعف والهزيمة . اهرب الى مكان ٍ هادئ ، ابتعد عن كل شيء ، ابق َ وحدك ، وادعو الله ليحضر اليك في خلوتك ، وامتلأ بالقوة والنصرة والفرحة . العيش وسط الزحام يحرمك من  ان تكون مع الله . الله لا يظهر كثيرا ً في الزحام .  الله لا يتكلم كثيرا ً في الضجيج ، ولو ظهر في الزحام  قد لا تراه ، ولو تكلم في الضجيج قد لا تسمعه . اختلي به وحدك ، وحدك معه ، وحدك مع الله ، تره وتسمعه .


----------



## fauzi (24 سبتمبر 2012)

558 - احيانا ً نقف في مفترق الطرق في حيرة ٍ وتردد . أي طريق ٍ نسلك ؟ نتلفت حولنا فنرى طريقا ً رحبا ً متسعا ً معبدا ً يغري بأن نسير فيه ، أو نرى طريقا ً قصيرا ً مختصرا ً خاليا ً من العقبات والعوائق ، طريقا ً سهلا ً . ونجد انظارنا زائغة واقدامنا متحيرة تضرب الارض في توتر ٍ وقلق . ولأننا اولاد الله ، ولأننا نريد ارشاده ُ وتوجيهه ُ ، نصلي ونطلب . نطلب من الله ان يرشدنا ، أن يقودنا ، أن يوجهنا ، ونلح في الطلب ، وهذا حسن لكننا في حيرتنا وترددنا ، في قلقنا وتوترنا نطلب علامة ، نطلب آية ، نطلب خارقة ، نطلب اصبعا ً من نور يشير الى الطريق . نطلب كتابة ً على السحاب ترشدنا وتكلمنا وتعلن لنا ارادة الله . ويقول الله لنا كما قال لداود النبي  في مزموره 32 : 8 " أُعَلِّمُكَ وَأُرْشِدُكَ الطَّرِيقَ الَّتِي تَسْلُكُهَا. أَنْصَحُكَ. عَيْنِي عَلَيْكَ. " وهذا ايضا ً حسن . الله يعلّم ويرشد الطريق ، ينصح وعينه ُ علينا . لكنه يقول : " لاَ تَكُونُوا كَفَرَسٍ أَوْ بَغْل بِلاَ فَهْمٍ . بِلِجَامٍ وَزِمَامٍ زِينَتِهِ " ( مزمور 32 : 9 ) الله يريد عقلا ً وفهما ً لا انقيادا ً اعمى واستسلاما ً  للجام وزمام . خلق الله الانسان ووضع فيه روحه ليسمع ويفهم وبارادته يسلك . الهنا عقلاني ، يريدنا عقلانيين . طاعة الفرس طاعة ٌ يجذبها لجام ، طاعة الانسان طاعة ارادة  وعقل . الله لا يجذبنا لطاعته بلجام ٍ من جلد ٍ وحديد . الله يعلّمنا ، يتعامل مع عقولنا ، يرشدنا الطريق . ينصح ، يوجه . عينه علينا ، يراقب ، يرعى ، يحرس . وضع فينا ارادة ً  حرة ويريد ارادتنا ان تبقى حرة . لا تسلم ارادتك لمن يمسك بيده لجاما ً أو زماما ً . قد يغريك العالم او الشيطان بلجام ٍ مذهب او زمام ٍ مزين . لا تقبل الوانا ً أو اشكالا ً تُبهر ولا اجراسا ً معلقة ً تصدح . اللجام لجام ٌ مهما تلون او تشكل او تعلقت به الاجراس . لا تسمح بقيد فقد حررك المسيح ورد لك كرامتك ، ووضع فيك روحه ليتعامل معك ويعلّمك وينصحك ويرشدك الى الطريق التي تسلكها . الطريق التي تسلكها بارادتك الحرة .


----------



## sandymena31 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## fauzi (25 سبتمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم



شكراااا  sandymena31 ... الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (25 سبتمبر 2012)

559 - تحدثنا عن الانسان في ابعاده الثلاثة  ، الروح والنفس والجسد ، وقلنا ان الله حين يحل في الانسان يحل فيه بالكامل . قبل ان يسقط آدم في الخطية كانت له شركة وعلاقة مع الله . كانت روحه التي وضعها الله فيه تتصل بالله في تناغم وانسجام . فلما سقط آدم تشوهت روحه وتشوشت علاقته بالله ، ونشأ في كل انسان وُلد من آدم جوع ٌ وعطش ٌ روحي . الروح التي تشوهت تشعر بضياعها وبعدها عن الله ، تتمزق جوعا ً وتتشقق عطشا ً الى الله . ويقول المسيح لكل انسان مولود من آدم يمزق داخله ُ جوع ُ ويشقق روحه ُ عطش ، يقول " أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فَلاَ يَجُوعُ ، وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فَلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَدًا. " ( يوحنا 6 : 35 ) والروح ، روح الانسان التي فقدت اتصالها بالله منذ خطية آدم وهي في قسوة الجوع والعطش ، حين تسمع هذه الدعوة تتجه الى المسيح وتخلص  لأن " كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الابْنَ وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ  " ( يوحنا 6 : 40 )  وكل من يؤمن به لا يهلك بل تكون له الحياة الابدية . والروح الابدي الذي وضعه الله في الانسان حين خلقه يسعى نحو الحياة الابدية . ولا يجد تلك الحياة الابدية الا في المسيح ابن الله الابدي . وحين يحل المسيح الابدي في حياة الانسان يجعل حياته ابدية . فما ان يتجه الروح الى المسيح حتى يعود الى ما كان عليه في بدء الخليقة " لأَنَّ أُجْرَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ مَوْتٌ، وَأَمَّا هِبَةُ اللهِ فَهِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا. " ( رومية 6 : 23 )  ويتغير الروح ، يتجدد ، يُصبح خليقة جديدة ، روحا ً جديدة . هكذا يتعامل الله مع روح الانسان بالولادة الجديدة والحياة الجديدة . وهذه اعظم معجزة ٍ تحدث للانسان ، الميلاد الثاني . يقول بولس الرسول " إِذًا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ: الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ ، هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيدًا . " ( 2 كورنثوس 5 : 17 )  الروح الذي تشوه يعود الى طبيعة الله ، صورة الله وشبه الله من جديد . هذه الولادة الجديدة ، الخليقة الجديدة تكون لروحك ، للروح لا للنفس ولا للجسد .. للروح  . البعد الروحي فيك . حين تقبل المسيح ربا ً وسيدا ً ومخلصا ً تولد من جديد ويعود روحك خليقة ً جديدة كما خلقه الله منذ القديم .


----------



## fauzi (28 سبتمبر 2012)

560 - النفس ، البعد الثاني في الانسان بعد الروح . هل تتجدد النفس ، تتغير ، تخلص ؟ لا بد ، النفس جزء ٌ في الانسان ولا بد ان الله قادر ان يخلّصها . النفس هي الفكر  والعقل والذهن  والادراك والارادة . وهي جزء ٌ هام ٌ في الانسان . والحصول على الحياة الابدية والولادة الروحية الجديدة تختلف عن خلاص النفس . بعض المؤمنين الذين حصلوا على الحياة الابدية والولادة  الجديدة ما زالت نفوسهم لم تخلص بعد ، فالولادة الجديدة ، الميلاد الثاني هبة ٌ خالصة صالحة من الله . يقول يعقوب الرسول : " كُلُّ عَطِيَّةٍ صَالِحَةٍ وَكُلُّ مَوْهِبَةٍ تَامَّةٍ هِيَ مِنْ فَوْقُ ، نَازِلَةٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي الأَنْوَارِ، الَّذِي لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُ تَغْيِيرٌ وَلاَ ظِلُّ دَوَرَانٍ . شَاءَ فَوَلَدَنَا بِكَلِمَةِ الْحَقِّ لِكَيْ نَكُونَ بَاكُورَةً مِنْ خَلاَئِقِهِ." ( يعقوب 1 : 17 ، 18  ) أما عن النفس فيقول يعقوب الرسول : " لِذلِكَ اطْرَحُوا كُلَّ نَجَاسَةٍ وَكَثْرَةَ شَرّ، فَاقْبَلُوا بِوَدَاعَةٍ الْكَلِمَةَ الْمَغْرُوسَةَ الْقَادِرَةَ أَنْ تُخَلِّصَ نُفُوسَكُمْ . " فالبعض ، بعض المولودين بالروح ، نفوسهم ليست مخلّصة . ويوصيهم يعقوب الرسول ان يعملوا على خلاص نفوسهم ، ويرسم لهم الطريق في كلمة الله القادرة ان تخلّص النفس . الروح عاد الى طبيعته الاولى بالميلاد  الثانية ، لكن النفس ، العقل والعواطف والادراك والارادة لم تخلص . وكلمة الله ، الكتاب المقدس ، تعليم الوحي وارشاده هو الطريق . يكتب بولس الرسول الى تلميذه ِ تيموثاوس ينصحه ويوصيه بذلك ، يقول : " وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَاثْبُتْ عَلَى مَا تَعَلَّمْتَ وَأَيْقَنْتَ ، عَارِفًا مِمَّنْ تَعَلَّمْتَ .  وَأَنَّكَ مُنْذُ الطُّفُولِيَّةِ تَعْرِفُ الْكُتُبَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ ، الْقَادِرَةَ أَنْ تُحَكِّمَكَ لِلْخَلاَصِ ، بِالإِيمَانِ الَّذِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ . كُلُّ الْكِتَابِ هُوَ مُوحًى بِهِ مِنَ الله ِ، وَنَافِعٌ لِلتَّعْلِيمِ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ ، لِلتَّقْوِيمِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ الَّذِي فِي الْبِرِّ ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ إِنْسَانُ اللهِ كَامِلاً ، مُتَأَهِّبًا لِكُلِّ عَمَل صَالِحٍ. " ( 2 تيموثاوس 3 : 15 – 17 ) هكذا تخلص النفس ، بالحياة في كلمة الله واقواله ِ وتعاليمه ِ . اعكف على قراءة كلمة الله ، تخلّص نفسك . الميلاد الثاني اعطاك روحا ً جديدا ً وضمن لك الحياة الابدية مع المسيح حين تلتقي به في المجد . اما خلاص النفس ففي كلمة الله المقدسة ، لتكون انسانا ً كاملا ً متأهبا ً لكل عمل ٍ صالح .


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

الرب يبارك حياتك 
و يبقى نعمته عليك
اسعدت روحى


----------



## fauzi (29 سبتمبر 2012)

مصطفى 1971 قال:


> الرب يبارك حياتك
> و يبقى نعمته عليك
> اسعدت روحى



شكرااا  مصطفى 1971 ... الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (29 سبتمبر 2012)

561 - الروح يولد من جديد ويحصل على الحياة الابدية . والنفس تخلص من جديد في كلمة الله المقدسة . والجسد ، هل يتغير ؟ حين يحل الله في الانسان هل يغير جسده ؟ الجسد لا تتغير ملامحه ، لا لونه او شكله او طوله او قصره . الجسد كشكل لا يتغير ، لكن بولس الرسول يقول في رسالته الى رومية 12 : 1، 2 " 	فَأَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ بِرَأْفَةِ اللهِ أَنْ تُقَدِّمُوا أَجْسَادَكُمْ ذَبِيحَةً حَيَّةً مُقَدَّسَةً مَرْضِيَّةً عِنْدَ اللهِ ، عِبَادَتَكُمُ الْعَقْلِيَّةَ. وَلاَ تُشَاكِلُوا هذَا الدَّهْرَ ، بَلْ تَغَيَّرُوا عَنْ شَكْلِكُمْ بِتَجْدِيدِ أَذْهَانِكُمْ ، لِتَخْتَبِرُوا مَا هِيَ إِرَادَةُ اللهِ: الصَّالِحَةُ الْمَرْضِيَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ. " يطلب الرسول من المؤمن ان يقدم جسده ذبيحة ً حية ً مقدسة . ويطلب ان يتغير ولا يشبه اهل العالم بل يتجدد . الذبيحة تقدمة ٌ يقدمها الانسان على مذبح الله . ويريدنا الرسول ان نضع اجسادنا على مذبح الله ، ويطالبنا بان نتغير في ميولنا وسلوكنا فلا نشابه غير المؤمنين . هكذا يتغير الجسد ويتجدد ، لا شكله بل ميوله وسلوكه . الجسد يبقى بملامحه وبنيانه وطوله وعرضه ِ كما هو . التغيير والتجديد يكون في معاملاته وسلوكياته . حين تكون لدينا تحفة ٌ غالية وثمينة يؤثر فيها الزمن ويطفئ جمالها ، نتناولها بالاصلاح والترميم والتجديد لنعيد لها رونقها . خلق الله اجسادنا تحفة ً غالية ً ثمينة ً رائعة ، مستها الخطية وشوهتها . وتجديد اجسادنا يكون بأن نسمح لله بأن يتعامل معها ويرممها ويصلحها . قدم جسدك لله ، ضعه على مذبحه ذبيحة ً حية مقدسة . وتنزل نار الله على الذبيحة تطهرها ، تقدسها ، تغسلها . ويتجدد جسدك وذهنك ويتفتح ويدرك ارادة الله . وتسعى لتحقيق ارادته ، تفهم قصده لك وتنفذه . تتغير ميول جسدك وليست ميول الجسد دائما ً نجسة ، لكن الله يجدد ويعدّل ويرمم ويُصلح كل ما لا يتفق مع موقفك الجديد . بعد ان تُصبح ابنا ً لله بالميلاد الثاني ، بعد ان تخلص نفسك بفهم كلام الله يتجدد جسدك ويسمو ويتعدل سلوكه ، وتصبح انسانا ً كاملا ً ، روحا ً ونفسا ً وجسدا ً في المسيح يسوع .


----------



## sandymena31 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك حياتك شكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## fauzi (30 سبتمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> ربنا يبارك حياتك شكرا لتعب محبتك



شكرااا sandymena31 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (30 سبتمبر 2012)

562 - نحن نحيا في العالم ، نعيش وسط الناس في الحياة التي حولنا . احداث العالم تؤثر فينا ، الناس تتعامل معنا ، الحياة تحيط بنا . والعالم والناس والحياة تتطلع الينا وتراقبنا كمسيحيين نحيا بينهم . ونخطئ احيانا ً ونحن نحاول ان نجامل ونسالم ونشابه ونذوب وسطها . في صلاة المسيح قبل ان ينطلق قال : " لَسْتُ أَنَا بَعْدُ فِي الْعَالَمِ ، وَأَمَّا هؤُلاَءِ فَهُمْ فِي الْعَالَمِ ....... حِينَ كُنْتُ مَعَهُمْ فِي الْعَالَمِ كُنْتُ أَحْفَظُهُمْ فِي اسْمِكَ. الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي حَفِظْتُهُمْ ، ........... أَنَا قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ كَلاَمَكَ ، وَالْعَالَمُ أَبْغَضَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ ، كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا لَسْتُ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ ، لَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ أَنْ تَأْخُذَهُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ بَلْ أَنْ تَحْفَظَهُمْ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ." ( يوحنا 17 )  فالمسيح لا يريدنا  ان نترك العالم أو نؤخذ منه بل ان نبقى في العالم . بالعكس اعطانا المسيح مهمة ً وتكليفا ً وارسالية ً عظمى أن نذهب الى العالم اجمع ونكرز به وبصليبه ِ للخليقة جميعها ، فنحن في العالم حسب مشيئة الله وقصده ِ . وتنفيذا ً لقصده ِ وتحقيقا ً لمشيئته ِ علينا ان نقدم للعالم المسيح والصليب . والمسيح لم يأتي مصلحا ً اجتماعيا ً أو معلما ً لمبادئ واخلاقيات لتعديل العالم . المسيح جاء ليخلّص العالم ويغيّر الانسان ، جاء ليفدي ويبدّل  . وعلينا ان نتبع طريقه ونقدم رسالته بكل وضوح ٍ وامانة ٍ وصدق .  بعضنا يخشى ان يرفض العالم الصليب فيحاول ان يخفف من معناه وهدفه . الصليب موت ٌ عن العالم وحياة ٌ  جديدة لله في المسيح يسوع . حمل المسيح الصليب وسار طريق الالم والعار الى الجلجثة مباشرة ً . ونحن مثل بولس الرسول نفتخر بهذا الصليب الذي به خلصنا . يقول بولس الرسول : " وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِي ، فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ، الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ." ( غلاطية 6 : 14 )  الصليب الذي نقدمه هو نفس صليب المسيح الذي تسمر عليه ، صليب ٌ جاف ٌ حاد نقدمه للعالم كما هو ، لا نجمّله او نزيّنه . الصليب رمز الموت به صُلب العالم لنا ونحن للعالم . لا تخشى ان تقدم الصليب ، لا تساير العالم واهل العالم وتخفف من معناه وقصده . لا بد ان يموت الانسان مع المسيح ليحيا ايضا ً معه . هكذا بلا مواربة . بهذه الطريقة وحدها ، بالصليب ، يخلص العالم .


----------



## sandymena31 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

بركه الصليب المقدس تكون مع جميعنا شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## fauzi (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> بركه الصليب المقدس تكون مع جميعنا شكرا لتعب محبتكم



*شكرااا sandymena31 لمتابعتك الموضوع 
الرب يباركك *


----------



## fauzi (1 أكتوبر 2012)

563 - سألوا المسيح عن الوصية العظمى في الناموس . قال : " تُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ . هذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى وَالْعُظْمَى." ( متى 22 : 37 ، 38  ) حين نتكلم عن محبة الله غالبا ً ما نعبر بها عن محبة الله لنا . محبة الله ايضا ً تعني محبتنا نحن ُ لله ، ومحبتنا لله يجب ان تكون من كل القلب ومن كل النفس ومن كل الفكر . ونحن نحب الله لانه هو احبنا اولا ً كما يقول يوحنا الرسول . كثيرا ً ما نعترف باننا نحب الله لانه خلقنا . محبة الله بسبب خلقه ِ لنا . او نحبه لانه يحفظنا ويحمينا ويطعمنا ويسقينا . محبة الله بسبب عطاياه . او نحبه لانه ارسل المسيح ليخلصنا ويفدينا ، محبة الله بسبب فدائه ِ لنا . أو نحبه لأنه يحبنا ، محبتنا له صدى ً لمحبته ِ لنا . محبة الله بسبب محبته .  محبة ٌ بسبب ، ترى هل تكون المحبة دائما ً بسبب ؟ محبة ٌ مسببة ؟ أحيانا ً نُسأل من شخص ٍ نحبه ، يقول : لماذا تحبني ؟ ويبدو السؤال من المحبوب غريبا ً ، لماذا ، هل يُبنى الحب على سبب ؟  بين البشر الحب غالبا ً ما يُبنى على سبب ، سبب ٍ يجعلنا نحب . وبيننا وبين الله هل نحب الله بسبب ؟ وهل يحبنا الله لسبب ؟ وما الذي يجعله يحبنا ؟ مصلحة ، فائدة ، استحقاق ، عطاء ؟ لا شيء من ذلك كله . الله يحبنا فضلا ً ، بلا سبب . هكذا احب . ومحبتنا لله صدى ً لمحبته ِ لنا لأنه هو احبنا أولا ً . نحب الله لذاته ، نحب لكونه هو الله ، نحب الله لأنه هو الله . هذه هي المحبة ُ العُظمى ، محبة ٌ غير مسببة ، بدون غرض ٍ إلا أن نحب . محبة ٌ تتسامى ، تعلو ، تنطلق ، تصيح ، تصرخ ، تصرّح : يا رب انا احبك . محبة ٌ تملأ القلب ، تتزايد ، تكبر ، تتضخم ، تنمو ، وتفجر قلوبنا وتفيض منه . تفيض منه وتغطي كل ما حولنا ومن حولنا من الناس . هكذا تكون محبتنا لله ، تكون كل حياتنا وعلاقتنا بالآخرين . لذلك الحق المسيح بتلك المحبة العظمى محبة ً اخرى مثلها ، محبة القريب " وَالثَّانِيَةُ مِثْلُهَا: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ."  . هذه هي المحبة العظمى .


----------



## sandymena31 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

نشكر الله لانه علمنا المحبه الحققيه بشخصه القدوس بمحبته لنا قبلا واهتمامه الدائم بخليقته


----------



## fauzi (2 أكتوبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> نشكر الله لانه علمنا المحبه الحققيه بشخصه القدوس بمحبته لنا قبلا واهتمامه الدائم بخليقته



الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (2 أكتوبر 2012)

564 - احيانا ً ننظر حولنا واذا الناس غاضبون . وجوههم متوترة وعيونهم جاحظة ونظراتهم متنمرة . ولكل ٍ مصدر ٌ مختلف للغضب . لا يغضبهم سبب ٌ واحد ، لكل واحد ٍ سبب ٌ لغضبه . وحين تسأل احدهم عن السبب ينفجر غضبه فيك ويصيبك رذاذه . وإن مددت يدك تربت على كتف احد تخفف حدة غضبه ، دفعك وابعدك . وتبتعد ، تهرب ، تتفادى الشر وتتركه يلوك غضبه ويجتر خصامه . ظروف العالم وضغوطه تقود الانسان الى الغضب والخصام . اما عبيد الرب المؤمنون ، اولاد الله فيجب الا يكونوا كذلك . يكتب بولس الرسول الى تلميذه تيموثاوس في ذلك ويقول : " وَعَبْدُ الرَّبِّ لاَ يَجِبُ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَ ، بَلْ يَكُونُ مُتَرَفِّقًا بِالْجَمِيعِ " ( 2 تيموثاوس 2 : 24 )  المسيح حين كان على الارض كان يتحنن على الجميع ويترفق بهم . رفع باعماله ومعجزاته المعاناة عن المحتاجين . اطعم الجياع اشبع العطاش . شفى المرضى ، اقام الموتى . وحين حاصره اعدائه بالكراهية والمؤامرات ، كان صبورا ً رقيقا ً مترفقا ً بهم . لم يخاصم ولم يسمع احد في الشوارع صوته . قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لم يَقْصِفُ ، وَفَتِيلَةً مُدَخِّنَةً لم يُطْفِئُ .
" قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ ، وَفَتِيلَةً مُدَخِّنَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ " ( اشعياء 42 : 3 ) ( متى 12 : 20 ) . 
 حين كان يحل في مكان ، كان يغير القلوب ويرطب النفوس ويسعد الناس . ويوصينا بولس الرسول كما اوصى اهل افسس ويقول : " لِيُرْفَعْ مِنْ بَيْنِكُمْ كُلُّ مَرَارَةٍ وَسَخَطٍ وَغَضَبٍ وَصِيَاحٍ وَتَجْدِيفٍ مَعَ كُلِّ خُبْثٍ .  وَكُونُوا لُطَفَاءَ بَعْضُكُمْ نَحْوَ بَعْضٍ ، شَفُوقِينَ مُتَسَامِحِينَ كَمَا سَامَحَكُمُ اللهُ أَيْضًا فِي الْمَسِيحِ. " ( افسس 4 :  31 ، 32 ) لا تهرب من غضب الغاضبين ولا من سخط الساخطين ، تعامل معهم . تعامل معهم برفق ٍ واشفاق ٍ وتسامح ، بالجواب اللين الذي يصرف الغضب . الغضب والسخط والخصام يُحدث مرارة ويصنع انزعاجا ً يتنجس به كثيرون . وحين تتعامل مع الغضب والخصام ، تعامل معه بالمحبة و الشفقة والتسامح . تعامل معه بالروح القدس الذي فيك وثماره  التي تفيض على الناس حولك . بالمحبة والفرح والسلام وطول الأناة واللطف والصلاح والايمان والوداعة والتعفف ، يزول الغضب وينفك الخصام وتذوب المرارة وتعود البسمة الى الوجوه والراحة الى القلوب . واجبك كمسيحي ٍ مؤمن ممتلئ ٍ بروح الله أن تواجه الغضب باللطف . تقاوم الخصام بالتسامح ، تغلب الشر بالخير . هكذا يوصيك الله وهكذا تصفو الحياة . تتغير النفوس ويتغير العالم وتعيش في سلام .


----------



## fauzi (3 أكتوبر 2012)

565 - تهب علينا في الحياة عواصف وتهاجمنا اعاصير وزوابع . عواصف طبيعية لا يد لنا فيها ، مرض ٌ ، موت ٌ ، فشل ٌ ، خسارة . وعواصف من الناس حولنا ، حروب ، ضغوط ، خيانة ، غدر . وعواصف نجلبها على انفسنا من خصام وصراع ٍ وحقد وحسد . وتلطمنا الامواج وتعصف بنا الرياح ويجلدنا المطر ويهاجمنا البرق والرعد . وقد تتمادى العواصف فتقلع جذورنا وتهدم الزلازل بيوتنا وتغرق السيول تخومنا . وتنزاح العاصفة بعد وقت ٍ طويل او قصير وننظر الى الحطام الذي احدثته . نتأمل في الخراب ، ارض ٌ غارقة ، بيوت ٌ متهدمة ، اشجار ٌ ساقطة . ونرفع رؤوسنا الى فوق نجد السماء قد صفت والشمس اشرقت وقوس القزح يلون الافق . حين كان المسيح في السفينة مع تلاميذه حدث اضطراب ٌ عظيم ٌ في البحر . غطت الامواج السفينة ، تلاعبت بها وهددتها بالغرق . وكان المسيح نائما ً . صرخوا وايقظوه واستنجدوا به . قام وانتهر الرياح والبحر فصار هدوء ٌ عظيم . ونظر التلاميذ اليه والى السماء والبحر بعد العاصفة ... هدأت العاصفة وسكتت . كف الرعد ، توقف البرق ، هب نسيم ٌ رقيق ٌ طرد الغيوم السوداء بعيدا ً ، وظهرت السماء زرقاء صافية جميلة ، والمسيح جالسا ً في السفينة ، وجاؤوا الى العبر . مهما حلت العاصفة ، مهما علت الامواج ، مهما اشتدت الرياح ، مهما زاد الرعد ، مهما تكاثر البرق ، مهما اسود السحاب ، فهو هناك ، في السفينة . لا تظنه نائما ً ، هو يرى ويعرف . وإن سمح للزوبعة والعاصفة والاعصار أن يحدث ، فهو يأتي في الوقت المناسب . يأتي ليأمر و يتنهر ويوقف . يأتي بهدوء ٍ عظيم . بعد العاصفة يكون الهدوء ، الجو الدافئ المنعش ، الشمس مشرقة . وتعود الابتسامة ويزول الضيق ويحل الخير ويعود الاطمئنان . السيل الذي اغرق الارض يزيد خصوبتها فتُنبت وتُزهر . الريح التي زعزعت الشجر ، تقوى جذورها وتثبت فروعها . لا يسمح الله ان تحل بك عاصفة الا ويعقبها هدوء ٌ وخير . الهك اله هدوء ٍ وخير . انظر الى نتائج العاصفة ، تلهج بالشكر والحمد لله . لا تخف ، لا ترتعب ، الله معك ، هو اقوى من العاصفة . الله معك ، افرح وانتظر نتائج خير ٍ وبركة .


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

بجد بجد موضوع رائع و انا هاقراه على كذا مرة علشان استفاد منه 

ربنا يعوضك على تعب محبتك من اجل الخدمة​


----------



## sandymena31 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يديم نعمته وبركته لك ولنا جميعا ويفرح قلبك بنعمته دائما اشكرك


----------



## fauzi (4 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> بجد بجد موضوع رائع و انا هاقراه على كذا مرة علشان استفاد منه
> 
> ربنا يعوضك على تعب محبتك من اجل الخدمة​


شكرااا moky
الربيبارك حياتك 


sandymena31 قال:


> ربنا يديم نعمته وبركته لك ولنا جميعا ويفرح قلبك بنعمته دائما اشكرك


شكرااا sandymena31
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (4 أكتوبر 2012)

566 - حين تسافر  بالبحر او الجو ، ماذا ترى وانت في الباخرة او الطائرة ، ترى بحرا ً ممتدا ً لا نهاية له او جوا ً متسعا ً لا حدود له . اذا ارسلت نظرك تحاول ان تكشف الطريق التي تسلكها الباخرة ، لا ترى طريقك . مياه زرقاء وعميقة وحركة امواج ترتجف فوقها . واذا تطلعت ودققت تريد ان ترى الاتجاه الذي تطير اليه الطائرة لا ترى اتجاها ً . زرقة ً تعلوك ، وسحاب ٌ يتشكل ويتعدل ويتكون تحتك . لو فكرت فيما تراه وانت لا تعلم طريقا ً تبحر او تطير فيه لخفت وارتبكت . فلا يوجد امامك طريق ، لا طريق يكشف المرفأ الذي سترسو فيه ولا المطار الذي ستهبط عليه . قبطان الباخرة  او الطائرة وحده يعرف ويتجه نحو الهدف . ينظر الى السماء ويستخدم  الاجهزة التي تحدد الاتجاه الذي يسلكه . ونحن في الحياة مسافرون نسير نتقدم نسلك نعبر الطريق . وحتى يكون اتجاه سيرنا صحيحا ً ننظر الى السماء التي ترشدنا الى الطريق . يحدثنا الكتاب المقدس عن ابراهيم ابي المؤمنين ، قال له الرب يوما ً : " اذْهَبْ مِنْ أَرْضِكَ وَمِنْ عَشِيرَتِكَ وَمِنْ بَيْتِ أَبِيكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُرِيكَ." ( تكوين 12 : 1 ) .
" بِالإِيمَانِ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لَمَّا دُعِيَ أَطَاعَ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي كَانَ عَتِيدًا أَنْ يَأْخُذَهُ مِيرَاثًا ، فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ إِلَى أَيْنَ يَأْتِي." (  عبرانيين 11 : 8 ) . لم يكن يعرف الطريق ولا المكان الذي سيذهب اليه . كان يعرف الله ، الله الذي دعاه . ونحن نسير في طريق الحياة قد لا نعرف الطرق والاماكن ولكن لنا  نعرف الله . ننظر الى السماء لا الى الارض ، نتبع ارشاد السماء لا الارض . افق السماء اوسع ، اعلى ، اعظم ، اعلم . اتباع الصوت من السماء احكم ، اصدق ، ادق ، اثمن . إن سرت ناظرا ً الى الارض تحت قدميك تتعثر ، تنزلق ، تنحني . أما إن سرت ناظرا ً الى السماء حيث الدعوة تأمن ، تسلم ترتفع . بالايمان تسير لا بالعيان . لا تتوقف وتسأل وتحاول ان تعرف . لو لم يصدق القبطان انوار السماء وحركة الشمس وتوقف يسأل ويبحث فلن يصل . يطول به السفر ويصعب وقد ينفذ منه الوقود ويغرق او يسقط . سر في الطريق الذي يرشدك اليه الله ، لا تبحث او تسأل . سر بالايمان ناظرا ً الى رئيس الايمان ومكمله الرب يسوع ( عبرانيين 12 : 2 )  تسلك متمتعا ً بالشركة والبركة ، شركة الله وبركة المسيح ، وتصل الى ارض الموعد . قد لا تعرف الطريق او مكان الوصول ، لكنك تعرف الذي يدلك الى الطريق ويقودك الى مكان الوصول .


----------



## fauzi (6 أكتوبر 2012)

567 - حين تطأ بقدمك على ارض ٍ رملية يغوص الرمل تحتك ويخور .اما حين تخطو على ارض ٍ صخرية فهي تصمد وتحمل وتقاوم وثقلك . قال المسيح لمستمعيه مرة : " فَكُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ أَقْوَالِي هذِهِ وَيَعْمَلُ بِهَا ، أُشَبِّهُهُ بِرَجُل عَاقِل ، بَنَى بَيْتَهُ عَلَى الصَّخْرِ. فَنَزَلَ الْمَطَرُ، وَجَاءَتِ الأَنْهَارُ، وَهَبَّتِ الرِّيَاحُ ، وَوَقَعَتْ عَلَى ذلِكَ الْبَيْتِ فَلَمْ يَسْقُطْ ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ مُؤَسَّسًا عَلَى الصَّخْرِ . وَكُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ أَقْوَالِي هذِهِ وَلاَ يَعْمَلُ بِهَا ، يُشَبَّهُ بِرَجُل جَاهِل ، بَنَى بَيْتَهُ عَلَى الرَّمْلِ . فَنَزَلَ الْمَطَرُ، وَجَاءَتِ الأَنْهَارُ، وَهَبَّتِ الرِّيَاحُ ، وَصَدَمَتْ ذلِكَ الْبَيْتَ فَسَقَطَ ، وَكَانَ سُقُوطُهُ عَظِيمًا " ( متى 7 : 24 – 27 ) الكلام ، كلام الله لنا لا لنسمعه فقط بل لنطيعه ونعمل به . الكتاب المقدس ، كلام الله لنا ليس مجموعة معلومات ٍ عن الله والانسان والعالم . الكتاب المقدس ليس حفنة حقائق ومفاهيم واسرار مقدسة من الله لنا . لا يسرد الله لنا تاريخا ً مقدسا ً ولا يضع امامنا حقا ً صريحا ً فقط . الله يكلمنا في كتابه المقدس لنرى سبيلا ً ونستدل على طريق ٍ نسلك فيه . لا يريدنا ان نعرف عنه بل ان نعرفه . الكتاب المقدس لنا حياة ٌ وسلوك ٌ ونور . كثيرون يعرفون ان الله هو خالق العالم وخالقنا . آخاب وايزابل الشريرة ، يهوذا الخائن والشيطان نفسه جميعهم يعرفون ذلك . كثيرون يعرفون انه " هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ." كل خاطئ ٍ وشرير ، كل عدو ٍ لله رافض ٍ له يعرف ذلك ويدركه . ملايين الناس هنا على الارض ، وملايين آخرون ذهبوا الى الجحيم . ذهبوا الى الجحيم وهم يعرفون الكثير عن الله وكلام الله ، لكنهم لم يخضعوا لله ولم يطيعوا كلام الله فكان هذا مصيرهم . الكتاب المقدس ، كلام الله لم يعطيه الله لنا لنقرأه ونعرف محتواه . ليس موسوعة ً لاهوتية او معلومة ً اخلاقية ، هو لنا لنطيعه ونسلك بتوجيهه وارشاده وفي نوره . " كَلِمَةَ اللهِ حَيَّةٌ وَفَعَّالَةٌ وَأَمْضَى مِنْ كُلِّ سَيْفٍ ذِي حَدَّيْنِ " إن سمعناها وادركناها واطعناها وسلكنا بموجبها . اما اذا لم نسمع ولم نُطِع فهي لا تزيد عن حبر ٍ على ورق . إن سمعنا وعملنا نبني حياتنا على الصخر فنصمد ، وإن سمعنا ولم نعمل ، نبني حياتنا على الرمل فنهلك .


----------



## sandymena31 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

أمين أمين يا رب ان نكون سامعين عاملين شكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## fauzi (8 أكتوبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> أمين أمين يا رب ان نكون سامعين عاملين شكرا لتعب محبتك



شكراااا sandymena31 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (8 أكتوبر 2012)

568 - قال المسيح : " أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ ، وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ." ( يوحنا 10 : 11 ) 
وقال : "  أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ." ( يوحنا 10 : 10 ) .
" خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي ، وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي.وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً ، وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ ، وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي." ( يوحنا 10 : 27 ، 28 ) . والخراف رعية الله تسمع صوت الراعي وتعرفه وتطيعه وتتبعه ويسير امامها يقودها حتى تدخل الحظيرة حيث الدفء والشبع والراحة والامان . وهناك خراف تسمع ولا تتبع ، تجري بعيدا ً في الخلاء وتمزقها انياب الذئاب . ويقول المسيح : " وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ ، يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضًا فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي ، وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ." ( يوحنا 10 : 16 ) ويريدنا المسيح ان نعمل على ان تتجمع الخراف ، كل الخراف في الحظيرة ، تدخل لتكون تحت حماية الراعي الصالح فتأكل وتشرب وتسلم وتأمن . لذلك يدعو المسيح المؤمنين  ويطلب منهم كما طلب من تلميذه الامين بطرس ، يسألك المسيح كما سأل بطرس : "  أَتُحِبُّنِي " ويكلفك بمهمة " ارْعَ غَنَمِي " يريدك راعيا ً صالحا ً مثله ، لا يريدك أجيرا ً ترى الذئب قادما ً فتهرب . الاجير يهرب لانه اجير ولا يبالي بالخراف . الراعي الصالح يبالي ، يضع نفسه عن الخراف . ولكي يأتي المسيح بالخراف الأُخَر الى حظيرته ، يريد رعاة ً صالحين . اعمل مع المسيح حتى تأتي الخراف الى الحظيرة . كما اتيت انت الى الحظيرة ، ادعو الآخرين أيضا ً . ارفع صوتك معه ونادي بملكوت السماوات . الحقول نضجت للحصاد والحصاد يحتاج الى فعلة . الخراف الأُخَر كثيرة وفيرة ، والخراف تبحث عن رعاة . الحصاد الوفير إن اهمله الفعلة يسقط في التراب ويموت . والخراف الكثيرة إن لم تجد رعاة ً ، تجري في الخلاء وتضيع . بطرس اطاع المسيح وقبل المهمة ورعى الغنم ، غنم الله ، وكتب لنا يكلفنا بالمهمة التي كلفه بها المسيح . يقول : " ارْعَوْا رَعِيَّةَ اللهِ " ( 1 بطرس 5 : 2 )  جرب وعرف إن الحاصد يأخذ اجرة ً ويجمع ُ ثمرا ً للحياة الابدية . ويؤكد لك وللجميع انه   "  وَمَتَى ظَهَرَ رَئِيسُ الرُّعَاةِ تَنَالُونَ إِكْلِيلَ الْمَجْدِ الَّذِي لاَ يَبْلَى "  ( 1 بطرس 5 : 4 ) 
أتحبه ؟ ارع َ غنمه .
أتسمعه ؟ ارع َ رعيته .


----------



## sandymena31 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يكلل تعب خدمتك بكل بركه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 أكتوبر 2012)

أسجل تقديرى وإعجابي وإعتزازى بالكنوز التى أغترفها كل يوم  من كنزك الصالح  كل  يوم  جدد وعتقاء


----------



## fauzi (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> ربنا يكلل تعب خدمتك بكل بركه


شكراااا  sandymena31
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (9 أكتوبر 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> أسجل تقديرى وإعجابي وإعتزازى بالكنوز التى أغترفها كل يوم  من كنزك الصالح  كل  يوم  جدد وعتقاء



شكرااااا ElectericCurrent 
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (9 أكتوبر 2012)

569 - حولنا في العالم اشياء كثيرة جميلة ، اشياء ُ تخطف البصر وتُلفت النظر . وجميل ٌ أن نرى كل ما هو جميل ٌ ونسعد به . جميل ٌ أن نرى ونتأمل ونتمتع ، لكن الخطر كل الخطر حين تزوغ العين ويتعلق القلب ويتمسك بما حوله . الخطر ان نقبض بكل اصابعنا على ما حولنا ونتعلق به . فكل ذلك زائل ، الجميل لا بد ان يفقد جماله ، النافع لا بد ان ينتهي نفعه . لكل شيء ٍ نهاية ، وكل ما له نهاية باطل ، والتمسك بالباطل قبض الريح . كان سليمان الحكيم يمتلك ما لم يمتلكه انسان ٌ قبله او بعده . ثروة ٌ لم يحصل انسان على مثلها . حكمة ٌ لم يتصف بها بشرغيره ُ . قوة ٌ وسلطان ٌ ومجد وطول ايام . ووجد ذلك كله ُ " بَاطِلٌ وَقَبْضُ الرِّيحِ "  . خلق الله آدم وخلق له بيتا ً ، جنة عدن وزينها بكل ما هو جميل ٌ وحسن ، وكان بيتا ً أبديا ً دائما ً . وأخطأ آدم ضد الله وعصاه ، وانقطعت العلاقة بين الانسان والله ، وطُرد آدم من الجنة ، فقد بيته ، القى به الله خارجا ً وهوى الى الارض . واراد آدم ان يبني لنفسه ِ بيتا ً بديلا ً . عمل في الارض بكل قوة . اراد ان يبني على الارض جنة ً جميلة حسنة وتفنن في تجميل الارض. بنى بيوتا ً وقصورا ً شامخة . زرع حقولا ً وبساتين غنّاء . استعاض عن الشمس بالثريا ، وعن قوة الله بالطاقة لصيانة عالمه . حقق كل شيء ٍ اراده ، انشأ واقام وخلق ، إلا الدوام ، إلا البقاء ، إلا الابدية . كل ما عمله ُ يزول ، يمسه الفناء والموت فيفنى ويموت معه . كله من تراب والى تراب ٍ يعود . كل شيء ٍ يمضي وينتهي . يقول يوحنا الرسول : " لاَ تُحِبُّوا الْعَالَمَ وَلاَ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي فِي الْعَالَمِ........ وَالْعَالَمُ يَمْضِي وَشَهْوَتُهُ ، وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَصْنَعُ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ فَيَثْبُتُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ." ( 1 يوحنا 2 : 15 ، 17 ) محبة العالم تمسك ٌ بالعالم واعتماد ٌ على العالم ، وقبض اليد على ما بالعالم . والعالم سيمضي وكل ما به سينتهي وكل جماله ِ وحسنه ِ سيزول . وحين ينتهي العمر ويسكن الجسد ، ينفلت كل شيء ٍ من بين الاصابع ، ولا يبقى في قبضة اليد شيء ، يزول  الزائل . فافعل الباقي ، اصنع مشيئة الله تثبت الى الابد .


----------



## fauzi (10 أكتوبر 2012)

570 - اوصى الله الانسان ان يعبده ، وكانت عبادة الله أولى وصاياه . واكد المسيح ذلك بقوله : " لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ . " ( متى 4 : 10 ) ومنذ عرف الانسان الله واعترف بوجوده وهو يعبده . يعبد الله الواحد وحده . يعبد الله خالق السماوات والارض . وحين يفكر الانسان في الله ويتأمل في صفاته ، يخر ساجدا ً خاشعا ً يعبده . الله القادر الذي ليس لقدرته حدود . العالم الذي ليس لمعرفته حد . الله الحكيم الذي ليس لحكمته مثيل . الرحيم الذي ليس لرحمته حد . القدوس الطاهر الصالح الامين المحب الحنون البار العظيم . صفاته ُ ونعوته ُ لا تُعَد . بركاته ُ واحساناته ُ لا تُحصى . ليس لنا أن نحسب ونعد  بل ان ننحني ونركع ونعبد . وعبّر الانسان عن عبادته ِ لله بوسائل كثيرة . صلّى وصام وتصدّق وخدم ونحر الذبائح . وكان في كل ذلك يسعى لارضاء الله والتقرب اليه . وقبل الله عبادة الانسان له احيانا ً ورفضها احيانا ً أخرى . جائت المرأة السامرية الى المسيح تسأله كيف واين نعبد الله ونسجد له . وقال المسيح لها إن " السَّاجِدُونَ الْحَقِيقِيُّونَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ بِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ ...... اَللهُ رُوحٌ . وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا  " ( يوحنا 4 : 23  ، 24 ) وعبادتنا لله عبادة ٌ روحية . يقول بولس الرسول اننا " نَعْبُدُ اللهَ بِالرُّوحِ " ( فيلبي 3 : 3 ) وبعد أن " تَحَرَّرْنَا مِنَ النَّامُوسِ " يوصينا ان نعبد الله " بِجِدَّةِ الرُّوحِ لاَ بِعِتْقِ الْحَرْفِ." ( رومية 7 : 6 ) نعبده ايضا ً بالجسد والعقل ، كل الجسد وكل العقل . ويطلب منا الرسول بولس ايضا ً أن نقدم اجسادنا " ذَبِيحَةً حَيَّةً مُقَدَّسَةً مَرْضِيَّةً عِنْدَ اللهِ " عبادتنا العقلية ( رومية 12 : 1 ) ونجدد اذهاننا لنختبر " مَا هِيَ إِرَادَةُ الله ِ: الصَّالِحَةُ الْمَرْضِيَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ. " 
 الله سبحانه ُ كامل وعبادتنا له تكون كاملة . نعبده بالروح وبالجسد وبالعقل ، بكل ما نحن عليه ، بكل ما فينا . كل نفحة ٍ في ارواحنا تعبده ، كل ذرة ٍ في اجسادنا تعبده ، كل رجفة ٍ في عقولنا تعبده . اعبد الله الكامل عبادة ً كاملة " لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ . " .


----------



## sandymena31 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

للرب المحج و العز و التقديس شكرا للموضوع الرائع


----------



## sandymena31 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا للموضوع الرائع ربنا يبارك


----------



## fauzi (12 أكتوبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> شكرا للموضوع الرائع ربنا يبارك



شكرااااا sandymena31
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (12 أكتوبر 2012)

571 - برغم كثرة الحديث عن الايمان الا اننا كثيرا ً ما نتوه عنه ولا نفهمه . البعض يتصور الايمان قوة ً خارقة سابحة ً فوقنا نحصل عليه حين نشاء . والبعض يتصور الايمان هبة ً نادرة بعيدة ً عنا ، تحل علينا حين يشاء الله . يراه البعض في متناول اليد قريبا ً ، نقتنصه ونمسك به إن أردنا . ويراه البعض الآخر بعيد المنال ، ليس في قدرة الانسان بل في قبضة الله . حين يمتلئ القلب به تمتلئ الحياة بالفرح والسلام والراحة والاطمئنان . وحين يخلو القلب منه ، تخلو الحياة من كل بهجة ٍ وراحة وأمان ٍ ورجاء . وكل ً ينتج فهمه للايمان من واقع فكره وتجربته وادراكه ِ الشخصي ، بينما الكتاب المقدس يصفه بدقة ويحدد ملامحه بتفصيل . ويقول كاتب رسالة العبرانيين انه " الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى "  ( عبرانيين 11 : 1 ) ويعطي من تاريخ وسيرة كوكبة من المؤمنين امثلة ً له تظهره  وتؤكده . كثيرون يؤمنون ، يؤمنون باشياء كثيرة . يمكن ان تؤمن ، تثق وتصدّق بالكثير . لا يكفي ان تؤمن بل يجب ان تؤمن ايمانا ً صحيحا ً . الايمان الصحيح هو ان تؤمن بالصحيح ، الايمان الصادق هو ان تؤمن بالصادق ، الايمان الحق هو ان تؤمن بالحق . الايمان الذي نتحدث عنه الآن هو الايمان بالله . والايمان الصحيح ليس هو  ان تؤمن بان الله موجود . الايمان الصادق ليس هو  ان تؤمن انه خلق العالم . الايمان الحق هو ان تؤمن بالطريق والحق والحياة . تؤمن بان كل من يؤمن بالابن لا يهلك بل تكون له الحياة الابدية ، تؤمن بأن الذي يؤمن بالابن ( المسيح ) له حياة ٌ أبدية ، والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله ( يوحنا 3 : 36 )  . والايمان به ارادة الانسان " آمن بالرب يسوع فتخلص انت واهل بيتك " (اعمال 16 :31 )  وهو عطية ٌ من الله " لأَنَّكُمْ بِالنِّعْمَةِ مُخَلَّصُونَ ، بِالإِيمَانِ ، وَذلِكَ لَيْسَ مِنْكُمْ . هُوَ عَطِيَّةُ اللهِ. " ( افسس 2 : 8 ) يكتب بولس الرسول الى اهل رومية " 	وَلْيَمْلأْكُمْ إِلهُ الرَّجَاءِ كُلَّ سُرُورٍ وَسَلاَمٍ فِي الإِيمَانِ ، لِتَزْدَادُوا فِي الرَّجَاءِ بِقُوَّةِ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ . " ( رومية 15 : 13 ) لا يكفي ان تؤمن ، يجب تؤمن الايمان الحق ، والايمان الحق هو ان تؤمن بالحق .


----------



## sandymena31 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## fauzi (13 أكتوبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم



شكراااا sandymena31
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (13 أكتوبر 2012)

572 - ما اصعب الصلاة إن اعتبرتها فرضا ً عليك أن  تتمه . وما اسهل الصلاة إن ادركت انها لقاء ٌ وشركة مع الله . راقب التلاميذ المسيح وهو يصلي ، وجدوا ان صلاته غير مألوفة . كانوا قد سمعوا الكثير عن الصلاة ، فالصلاة قديمة قدم العبادة . لكنهم وجدوا انفسهم بالمقارنة  بصلاة المسيح لا يعرفون كيف يصلون ، فجاؤوا اليه والحوا عليه وقالوا له : " يَا رَبُّ ، عَلِّمْنَا أَنْ نُصَلِّيَ " ( لوقا 11 : 1 )  والناس اليوم يصلون ، دائما ً يصلون ، الكل يصلي . والبعض يبالغ في اظهار انهم مصلون . يصلون في دور الصلاة ، في المقدمة ، في الصفوف الاولى ، وفي زوايا الشوارع ، وفي الطرقات ، في الاماكن العامة . ويصرخون ويرفعون اصواتهم ويطيلون ويبالغون ، ويضعون علامات ٍ على جباههم ووجوههم ويتظاهرون لأنهم يتصورون ان الصلاة فرضا ً يجب الحفاظ عليه ليحصلوا على الثواب . فتكون الصلاة صعبة ، واجبا ً صعبا ً يهمله ويهرب منه غير المصلين . ونهى المسيح عن صلاة المرائين واوصى بالصلاة في الخفاء . الصلة بين الاسنان وبين الله ،  الصلاة شركة بين الانسان والله .  حديث ٌ مع الله ، والحديث مع الله لا يجب ان يكون على رؤوس الشهود . الله يعرف ما تحتاج اليه قبل ان تسأله لكنه يحبك ان تسأله لأنه يحب ان تتحدث اليه وتطلب ما تشاء منه . قال المسيح : "  اِسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ . لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ يَأْخُذُ ، وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ يَجِدُ ، وَمَنْ يَقْرَعُ يُفْتَحُ لَهُ.  " ( متى 7 : 7 ، 8 ) ويحب الله ان لا نمل ، لا نمل الحديث معه لأنه " يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُصَلَّى كُلَّ حِينٍ وَلاَ يُمَلَّ " ( لوقا 18 : 1 ) يقول داود النبي في مزاميره : " أَمَّا أَنَا فَصَلاَةٌ " ( مزمور 109 : 4 ) الصلاة المستمرة الدائمة التي لا تتوقف ولا تنتهي . الحديث المستمر مع الله ، حديث ٌ متصل ٌ طول الحياة . حين تصلي ، صلي كما لو أنه لا يوجد أحد ٌ يصلي غيرك . لا تنتظر او تطلب من احد ان يصلي لأجلك ، صلي لأجل نفسك ولأجل الآخرين . الله لا يحتاج الى شفيع ٍ يصلي لاجلك . الله لا يسعد بالوساطة ، لا وساطة بينك وبينه . يقول المسيح : " وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ " ( يوحنا 14 : 13 )  باسمه هو فقط .  بذلك " يَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالابْنِ " .


----------



## fauzi (16 أكتوبر 2012)

573 - بعض المظاهر تخدع ، تغش وتعمي وتخفي الحقيقة ، تُظهر عكسها تماما ً . قد ترى بجوارك شخصا ً يسير بكل هدوء ويتصرف بكل رقة وداخله بركان نار ، وقد تجد انسانا ً يبتسم ويضحك لك ويحييك بحرارة وقلبه ممتلئ  بالحقد عليك ، احيانا ً يختار الناس ان يخفوا باطنهم فينخدع من حولهم فيهم ، يصدقون الباطل الذي يرونه ولا يعرفون الحق الذي يخفونه . هؤلاء هم المراؤون ، يتبعون الصلاح وهم ابعد الناس عنه ، يظهرون البر والتقوى والصدق والرحمة وهم اشر خلق الله واسوأهم . واجه المسيح الكتبة والفريسيين وكشف خداعهم وفضح ريائهم . ادانهم وهم يعشرون النعنع والكمون ويتركون الحق والرحمة والايمان . لعنهم لانهم ينقّون خارج الكأس وهي من الداخل مملوءة نجاسة . قال لهم : " وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ  لأَنَّكُمْ تُشْبِهُونَ قُبُورًا مُبَيَّضَةً تَظْهَرُ مِنْ خَارِجٍ جَمِيلَةً ، وَهِيَ مِنْ دَاخِل مَمْلُوءَةٌ عِظَامَ أَمْوَاتٍ وَكُلَّ نَجَاسَةٍ." ( متى 23 : 27 ) ومهما انخدع الناس بالمرائين فالله الذي يعرف الخارج والداخل ، يعرفهم . ومهما عاشوا في العالم يغشون ويخدعون فسوف ينالون في النهاية عقابا ً مخيفا ً ، سوف يقطعون  ( كما قال المسيح عن العبد الرديء ) ويلقون حيث البكاء وصرير الاسنان . طهارة الخارج تبدأ من الداخل . نقاوة المظهر تنتج من نقاء الجوهر . يقول المسيح : " اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الصَّالِحِ فِي الْقَلْب يُخْرِجُ الصَّالِحَاتِ ، وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشُّرُورَ." ( متى 12 : 35 ) وانت وانا وكل انسان مهما كان قدره لا يستطيع ان ينقي داخله . هذا عمل الله حين يحل في القلب بالروح القدس ، يقدس داخلك . لا تتصور نفسك طاهر القلب نقيا ً بسبب ما تظهره من صلاح ٍ وتقوى . الشعور بالصلاح ليس صلاحا ً ، الشعور بالتقوى ليس تقوى . الصلاح والتقوى والنقاء انعكاس ٌ لقلب ٍ صالح ٍ تقي نقي واظهار ٌ لعمل الله كلي الصلاح وكلي القداسة في قلب الانسان . افتح قلبك لله ليحل فيه ، سلمه حياتك ليسود عليها ، حينئذ ٍ ، وحينئذ ٍ فقط يكون ظاهرك في نقاء باطنك ، وتحيا حياة ً واضحة امينة حقيقية داخلها مثل خارجها بلا غش ٍ أو مراءاة .


----------



## fauzi (19 أكتوبر 2012)

574 - كل ما حولك يتغير ويتطور ويتقدم . النبات الذي ينبت في ارضنا اليوم غير ما نبت في ارض اجدادنا الاقدمين . الحيوان الذي يجري  في ارضنا اليوم غير الحيوان الذي جرى في القديم . حتى الطبيعة تغيرت ، الجبل اصبح واد ٍ واليابس ماء ً والصخر رملا ً وترابا ً . والجو تغير . ثقب الاوزون جعل الصيف باردا ً والشتاء حارا ً وقلب الاعتدالين . العالم كله يتغير . كل ما بالعالم تغير ، إلا الانسان . الانسان لا يتغير بدرجة تغير العالم . خلق الله الانسان على صورته ِ كشبهه طاهرا ً ، بارا ً ، صالحا ً . وعصى الانسان الله وابتلع الثمرة المحرمة فتغير شكله وصورته . تشوه ، تبدل ، انحرف ، سقط ، انفصل عن الله . طُرد من الجنة وعاش في ارض ٍ جافة ٍ مملوءةً  شوكا ً وحسكا ً . وبدأ يصارع الطبيعة والحياة بعد ان كان سيد الطبيعة صار عبدا ً لها  . بعقله وعلمه صنع الآلة  وتحكم في حركتها لكنها كبرت وتضخمت وتحكمت في حياته . بعقله ِ وعلمه  فتت الذرة واطلق الطاقة لكنها تمادت وتجبرت وهددت وجوده . عرف الخير والشر واتبع الشر وعمل الخطية فاصبح عبدا ً لها وللشيطان . واصبح لازما ً للانسان ان يتغير ، يعود الى الصورة التي خلقه الله عليها . ولا يمكن ان يغير الانسان نفسه ، الله وحده الذي خلقه هو الذي يغيره . وليعود الى صورة الله وشبهه لا بد ان يحل الله فيه ليعكس صورته عليه   " لأَنَّهُ كَمَا بِمَعْصِيَةِ الإِنْسَانِ الْوَاحِدِ جُعِلَ الْكَثِيرُونَ خُطَاةً ، هكَذَا أَيْضًا بِإِطَاعَةِ الْوَاحِدِ سَيُجْعَلُ الْكَثِيرُونَ أَبْرَارًا. " ( رومية 5 : 19 ) في المسيح الواحد فقط يتغير الانسان . إن شئت ان تتغير الى صورة الله وشبهه ، اسمع الدعوة الآن واقبل المسيح لك  ربا ً ومخلّصا ً " لأَنَّ الَّذِينَ سَبَقَ فَعَرَفَهُمْ سَبَقَ فَعَيَّنَهُمْ لِيَكُونُوا مُشَابِهِينَ صُورَةَ ابْنِهِ " ( المسيح يسوع ) رومية 8 : 29 . انظر الى نفسك بمرآة الروح القدس ،على أية  صورة انت الصورة القديمة أم تغيرت ؟  لن تستطيع ان تغير نفسك ، الله هو الذي يغيرك . اطلب منه ان يغيرك الآن . ادعوه ليغيرك ، ليغيرك الى صورتك التي ارادها لك ، طاهرة ً بارة ً صالحة فتعكس صورة المسيح التي بداخلك .


----------



## sandymena31 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا ينمى خدمتك ببركات كثيره اشكرك


----------



## fauzi (21 أكتوبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> ربنا ينمى خدمتك ببركات كثيره اشكرك



شكرااا sandymena31 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (21 أكتوبر 2012)

575 - بعد ان اخرج الله شعبه من أرض مصر بذراع ٍ قوية ، وبعد ان قادهم الى الصحراء ، حل ّ  بالجبل واعطاهم شريعته . القانون والناموس الذي عليهم ان يتبعوه ليبقوا شعبا ً له . حدد الله علاقته بشعبه وعلاقة شعبه به بقانون ٍ وشريعة ٍ وناموس ، وحسب عدالة الله فكل من يطيع الوصايا يخلص ومن يعصاها ينال العقاب . وعلى مدى العصور وتحقيقا ً لعدالة الله كان الشعب يطبقون الناموس بدقة . إلا ان الله العادل هو ايضا ً الرحيم المحب محقق العدل وواهب النعمة ، ومنذ القديم نعمة الله تصاحب عدالته ، لم تفترقا ابدا ً . كثر شر الانسان في الارض وغضب الله عليه " وَأَمَّا نُوحٌ فَوَجَدَ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ." ( تكوين 6 : 8 ) يحاسب الله ويعاقب بدافع عدالته ، ويغفر الله ويعفو بدافع نعمته ومحبته . والانسان وهو يعيش في حدود العدل يتحرك ايضا ً في نطاق النعمة . وكل معاملات الله مع الانسان مزيج ٌ دقيق ٌ من العدل والمحبة  . بالناموس والوصايا  نعرف الصواب والخطأ ،  الخير والشر . يقول بولس الرسول : " إِذًا النَّامُوسُ مُقَدَّسٌ ، وَالْوَصِيَّةُ مُقَدَّسَةٌ وَعَادِلَةٌ وَصَالِحَةٌ. فَهَلْ صَارَ لِي الصَّالِحُ مَوْتًا؟ حَاشَا!  بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ. لِكَيْ تَظْهَرَ خَطِيَّةً مُنْشِئَةً لِي بِالصَّالِحِ مَوْتًا، لِكَيْ تَصِيرَ الْخَطِيَّةُ خَاطِئَةً جِدًّا بِالْوَصِيَّةِ." ( رومية 7 :  12 ، 13 ) الناموس يُظهر خطأ الخطية ويرسم ابعادها ويحدد فسادها ، هكذا العدالة . ويسعى الانسان ويحاول ان يحفظ الناموس ويطيع الوصايا لكنه يعجز . ويشرح بولس الرسول ذلك بقوله : " فَإِنَّنَا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ النَّامُوسَ رُوحِيٌّ ، وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَجَسَدِيٌّ مَبِيعٌ تَحْتَ الْخَطِيَّةِ.......... لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي أُرِيدُهُ ، بَلِ الشَّرَّ الَّذِي لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ." رومية 7 : 14 ، 19 ) وتتدخل نعمة الله ورحمته ومحبته ُ في المسيح يسوع  ويستمر الرسول بولس يقول : " إِذًا لاَ شَيْءَ مِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ الآنَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ ، السَّالِكِينَ لَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ بَلْ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ. " ( رومية 8 : 1 )  نعمة الله ومحبته شمس ٌ ساطعة لا يمكن اخفائها أو الاختفاء منها . نعمة الله ومحبته متاحة ٌ لك دائما ً لا تغيب ولا تغرب ولا يعوقها عائق . وتفاضلت نعمة ربنا جدا ً مع الايمان والمحبة  التي في المسيح يسوع . نعمة الله متفاضلة ، فائقة شاملة كاملة . تمتع بنعمته ورحمته ومحبته كما تخضع لعدالته .


----------



## fauzi (22 أكتوبر 2012)

576 - المسيحية ليست فكرا ً او عقيدة او ديانة . والمسيحي ليس صاحب فكر او معتنق عقيدة او تابع ديانة . المسيحي هو الذي يحيا فيه المسيح " فَأَحْيَا لاَ أَنَا ، بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ يَحْيَا فِيَّ " ( غلاطية 2 : 20 ) المسيح هو الذي يكون . يكون المسيح فيه . والذي يعمل ، يعمل اعمال المسيح . المسيحي تجسيد ٌ للمسيح على الارض . كما ان المسيح هو تجسد الله ، المسيحي هو تجسد المسيح . والمسيحية ليست مبادئ ومثلا ً واخلاقيات ٍ وبرا ً وصلاحا ً وتقوى ، المسيحية تحقيق  تلك المبادئ والمُثل والاخلاقيات وعمل البر والصلاح والتقوى . والمسيحي هو الذي يمارس المسيحية ، والذي يجسد المسيح في العالم . ليس في كمال تجسد الله في المسيح فليس في الانسان هذا الكمال . تجسد المسيح سر ٌ الهي لا يدركه عقل ٌ بشري . - الله في الجسد - سر ٌ عظيم ٌ اسمى من كل ادراك . نؤمن به ونصدقه لأننا نؤمن بالله ونصدق كلامه في الكتاب المقدس . كما نؤمن بان المسيحي الحقيقي هو  الذي يحمل في طبيعته طبيعة المسيح  . وكما ان المسيح الله المتجسد عاش انسانا ً  له طبيعة الله ، هكذا المسيحي الحقيقي يعيش انسانا ً عاديا ً له طبيعة المسيح . الايمان بالمسيح ليس نهاية المطاف للانسان . الايمان بالمسيح هو بداية سلوك المسيح في الانسان في العالم . نعيش في العالم ونتصرف ونتحرك  ونعمل اعمال المسيح . وكما ان المسيح هو نور العالم هكذا المسيحي هو نور العالم . ويريد الله ان يضيء  نورنا قدام الناس ليروا اعمالنا الحسنة وليمجدوا ابانا الذي في السماوات . الايمان يسبق الاعمال الصالحة والاعمال الصالحة تتبع الايمان . لا نستغني  بالايمان عن الاعمال  ولا بالاعمال عن الايمان . يقول يعقوب الرسول : " الإِيمَانَ بِدُونِ أَعْمَال مَيِّتٌ " ( يعقوب 2 : 20 ) ويقول  : " أَرِنِي إِيمَانَكَ بِدُونِ أَعْمَالِكَ ، وَأَنَا أُرِيكَ بِأَعْمَالِي إِيمَانِي " لا الايمان او الاعمال ؟  ما المنفعة في الايمان بلا اعمال ؟ وماذا تفعل الأعمال بدون  ايمان . يتجسد المسيح فيك حين يحيا في حياتك ويسلك في سلوكك . يحب  بقلبك ، يفكر  بعقلك ، يسعى بقدميك ، يعمل الصلاح بيديك .


----------



## sandymena31 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا ربنا يبارك


----------



## fauzi (25 أكتوبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> شكرا ربنا يبارك



شكراا sandymena31
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (25 أكتوبر 2012)

577 - بعد ان انكر بطرس المسيح والتقت عيناه بعينيه " ً فَخَرَجَ إِلَى خَارِجٍ وَبَكَى بُكَاءً مُرًّا." ( متى 26 : 75 ) كان الحزن يملأ قلبه ، لا على موت المسيح وآلامه فقط بل على انكاره له . لم يكن يتوقع بطرس ان يرى المسيح مرة ً أخرى وكان سيعيش كل حياته يبكي خيانته له . ثم التقى به المسيح ، قام من الموت وظهر لتلاميذه وتحدث معهم عدة مرات . وفي آخر لقاء جلس بطرس بجواره وقت الغذاء ، قريبا ً جدا ً منه ليؤكد له ندمه وتوبته وتلامست ايديهما وهما يأكلان معا ً وتقاربت انفاسهما ونظر المسيح بكل عينيه الى بطرس وسأله ، قال : " يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي أَكْثَرَ مِنْ هؤُلاَءِ؟ "واغتنم بطرس الفرصة واكد له "  قَالَ لَهُ:  نَعَمْ يَا رَبُّ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ " فقال له المسيح : " ارْعَ خِرَافِي " وسأله مرة ثانية وقال : " يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي " واجابه مرة ثانية : " نَعَمْ يَا رَبُّ، أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ " ومرة ثانية قال له " ارْعَ غَنَمِي " واعاد المسيح السؤال مرة ثالثة وحزن بطرس لتكرار السؤال . قال بكل ما به من لوعة وحماس واندفاع : " يَا رَبُّ ، أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ " وقال له المسيح بكل ثبات ٍ ووضوح ٍ واصرار : " ارْعَ غَنَمِي " كرر المسيح سؤاله ُ لبطرس ثلاث مرات وكرر وصيته له برعاية غنمه ثلاث مرات ٍ أيضا ً . كان يريد ان يتأكد من محبته له ، وكان هذا آخر اختبار ٍ له . على مدى ثلاث سنوات واكثر والمسيح يعد  تلاميذه ليحملوا رسالته الى العالم . وقبل ان يوصيهم بذلك اراد ان يتأكد من محبتهم له وبالتالي طاعتهم لوصيته . وكان قد سبق ان قال لهم وبطرس معهم  ، قال : " اَلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ وَصَايَايَ وَيَحْفَظُهَا فَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي ، وَالَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي، وَأَنَا أُحِبُّهُ، وَأُظْهِرُ لَهُ ذَاتِي . " ( يوحنا 14 : 21 ) لا يحتاج المسيح الى من يتغنى بمحبته باحلى الكلمات واجمل الالحان . لا يحتاج المسيح الى اقوال المحبة بل الى اعمال المحبة . التعبير عن الحب لا يكون باظهار المشاعر او الاستعداد للتضحية او اظهار الحماس . التعبير الحقيقي عن الحب هو بالطاعة : ( أتحبني ؟ إرع َ غنمي ) ( الذي يحبني يحفظ وصاياي ) هل تحب المسيح حقا ً ؟ هل تحبه ؟ اسرع بالطاعة ، نفذ وصاياه .


----------



## sandymena31 (26 أكتوبر 2012)

شرح و تفسير قوى  و حل استفسارات كثيره لكم كل الشكر


----------



## fauzi (26 أكتوبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> شرح و تفسير قوى  و حل استفسارات كثيره لكم كل الشكر


شكرا   sandymena31  للمتابعة والتواصل مع الموضوع 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (26 أكتوبر 2012)

578 - اكل آدم الثمرة المحرمة وعرف الخير والشر . دخلت الثمرة جوفه ونبتت الخطية داخله . ونمت فيه مشاعر واحاسيس لم يكن يعرفها من قبل . جلبت الخطية الى قلبه الالم والحزن والخجل والخوف . لم يكن يعرف الخوف من قبل لكنه ما ان سمع صوت الله حتى خاف . كان صوت الله يجلب له قبل ذلك  السعادة والفرح والسلام والأمان . لكنه ما ان سمع صوت الله وهو يناديه : آدم " أَيْنَ أَنْتَ ؟ " حتى اجاب : " سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَكَ فِي الْجَنَّةِ فَخَشِيتُ ، لأَنِّي عُرْيَانٌ فَاخْتَبَأْتُ " ( تكوين 3 : 10 ) والانسان يخاف الله ويخشاه . كان الله قديما ً حين يحل في مكان يزعزعه . حين غضب الله اسودت السماء وزمجر السحاب وحل الطوفان واغرق الارض . وحين اتى الله بوصاياه تسلمها موسى من على جبل يهتز ويشتعل بالنار والدخان . حتى حين اعلن الله عن مجيئه ومولد المخلّص ظهر جند السماء وافزع الرعاة . ورغم ان الاعلان كان عن المجد لله والسلام للارض والمسرة للناس ، لكن حضور الله اضاء الليل كله وزلزل قلوب البشر واخافهم . وحتى اليوم حين نتأمل قوة الله وهي تحرك الارض والشمس والقمر نخاف . وحين نرى البرق او نسمع الرعد وتتفجر البراكين وتصرخ الأعاصير نرتعب . وخوف الله فضيلة أما الخوف من الله رذيلة . خوف الله تمجبد ٌ له واعلاء ٌ لشأنه واعتراف بقدرته وقوته . والخوف من الله انكار ٌ لرحمته وجهل ٌ لمحبته وعد ادراك ٍ لنعمته . الحكيم الصالح يخاف الله والجاهل الخاطئ يخاف من الله . يقول سليمان الحكيم في امثاله : " مَخَافَةُ الرَّبِّ رَأْسُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ " لا يمكن ان يختبر الانسان نعمة الله إن لم يختبر اولا ً مخافة الله . مخافة الله تكبيير ٌ له وتمجيد ٌ لعظمته وعبادة ٌ له . الذي لا يخاف الله يتكبر عليه ويتجبر ويعصى ويقاوم ويعاند . اما الذي يخاف الله فهو يحبه ويطيعه ويؤمن بوجوده ويعترف بسيادته . هل تخشى الله ؟ انظر الى معجزة الخلق حولك تدرك مهابته .  هل تحب الله ؟ انظر الى عناية الله لمخلوقاته تذب حبا ً له . إن احببت الله فانت تخافه ، وإن خفت الله فانت تحبه . مخافة الله حكمة . مخافة الله رأس المعرفة .


----------



## sandymena31 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

مخافه الله حكمه وهو يرشد و يبارك و يعلم ربنا معاك دايما اشكرك


----------



## fauzi (28 أكتوبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> مخافه الله حكمه وهو يرشد و يبارك و يعلم ربنا معاك دايما اشكرك



شكرا sandymena31
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (28 أكتوبر 2012)

579 - اربعة من الاصدقاء المؤمنين اعتقلوا والقي بهم في السجن بسبب ايمانهم . وزعوهم بعد تعذيبهم على حجرات السجن وسط المعتقلين الآخرين . ارادوا ان يعرّف كل منهم مكان وجوده ويتعرفوا على اماكن حجراتهم . بدأ احدهم يرنم بصوت ٍ عال ٍ . تردد صوته في سكون الليل ووصل الى اسماع زملائه الآخرين . ملأ الفرح قلوبهم فاشتركوا معه مرنمين وتلاقت اصواتهم وقلوبهم معا ً . في سجن ٍ مماثل ٍ أو اشد قسوة كان بولس وسيلا مقيدين في المقطرة . وفي نصف الليل وسط الآلام والظلام علا صوتهما بالتسبيح والصلاة . الترنيم في الليل اكثر جمالا ً ، والتسبيح في السكون اكثر وضوحا ً . لحن الكروان في الليل يرتفع ويعلو ويشجي ويطرب . والتسبيح وسط الألم والمعاناة يمجد ويعزي ويقوي . ونحن نسير طريق الحياة الصعب حين نشكو ونتذمر ، نسقط ونتعثر . أما حين نخترق الظلام ونتخطى العقبات مرنمين مسبحين ،  ننجو ونشكر . المسيحي الحقيقي حين تضغط عليه المشاكل يُصدر أرق التسابيح . المؤمن الحقيقي يشده الألم كقوس القيثارة فيعزف اجمل الالحان . ينصحنا بولس الرسول ويقول : " مُكَلِّمِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا بِمَزَامِيرَ وَتَسَابِيحَ وَأَغَانِيَّ رُوحِيَّةٍ ، مُتَرَنِّمِينَ وَمُرَتِّلِينَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ لِلرَّبِّ. شَاكِرِينَ كُلَّ حِينٍ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ " ( افسس 5 : 19 ، 20 ) في وقت الفرح نرنم  وفي وقت الحزن نسبح . في مواجهة النجاح نرتل وفي مواجهة الفشل نغني . الترنيم يصعد من القلب الطاهر النقي ويصدر من الروح القدس الذي يسكن المؤمن . القلب الطاهر النقي لا يستطيع ان يكتم الحان الترنيم . والروح الذي بالداخل يفيض الى الخارج بمزامير واغاني روحية . هل ترنم ؟ هل تسبح ؟ هل تغني ؟ لا تتعلل بعدم حلاوة الصوت . الحلاوة ليست في الصوت ، الحلاوة في التسبيح نفسه . التسبيح شكر ٌ لله واعتراف بفضله وتقدير ٌ لمحبته . هل تسبح ؟ واحلى الالحان هي التي تعبر عن الحمد والشكر والتي تخرج من قلب ٍ عامر ٍ بالحب ووجه ٍ مشرق ٍ بخوف الله . ارفع صوتك بالترنيم تسعد وتُسعد من حولك . اعزف الالحان ، الحان التسبيح ، تسمو فوق المشاكل والالم . اطرد الهم والهموم بنغمات الايمان بالله .


----------



## sandymena31 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

آمين آمين لك يا رب كل الحمد و التسبيح شكرا شكرا


----------



## fauzi (29 أكتوبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> آمين آمين لك يا رب كل الحمد و التسبيح شكرا شكرا



شكراا sandymena31
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (29 أكتوبر 2012)

580 - الخلق معجزة  ،  معجزة ٌ نقف امامها مبهورين نمجد ونعظم الله الخالق . وتنوع الخلائق وتباينها معجزة . الاختلاف والتميز يملأ قلوبنا بالعجب والاعجاب  . كيف يحدث انه لم يوجد ولا يوجد شخصان  منذ آدم وحتى نهاية العالم متشابهين تماما ً . لم يوجد ولا يوجد ولن يوجد  اثنان يتطابقان ويتشابهان في الشكل والمشاعر والطباع . وكأن الله يغير ويبدل والانسان حين يخلقه حتى تكون له ذات ٌ مختلفة عن اخيه الانسان . خلقنا الله بيضا ً وسودا ً ، حمرا ً وصفرا ً . خلقنا طوالا ً وقصارا ً . خلق فينا طباعا ً مختلفة . خلق الصبور والقلق . الصاخب والهادئ ، الكئيب والمرح . وكلنا عنده سواء . الله لا يحب ويكره ، لا يحاسب ويعتب ، لا يقبل ويرفض بناء على لون ٍ وجنس ٍ وشكل ٍ ومظهر . الله روح وينظر الى ارواحنا وانفسنا ، وارواحنا متشابهة لا تباين فيها ولا اختلاف . وحين يخطئ الانسان الى الله تفسد روحه وتتشوه نفسه ويحتاج ان يرجع ويتغير . ولا صلاح للنفس ، أي نفس ولا خلاص للروح ، اي روح الا في المسيح يسوع . قبول المسيح ربا ً ومخلصا ً وسيدا ً على النفس والروح يخلّص الانسان ويبرره . حين سأل سجان بولس وسيلا ماذا يفعل لكي يخلص ، اجاباه : " آمِنْ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَتَخْلُصَ أَنْتَ وَأَهْلُ بَيْتِكَ " لم يكن السجان يهوديا ً لكنه كان انسانا ً والمسيح يخلص الانسان ، أي انسان  . يقول بولس الرسول : " إِنِ اعْتَرَفْتَ بِفَمِكَ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ ، وَآمَنْتَ بِقَلْبِكَ أَنَّ اللهَ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، خَلَصْتَ." ويؤكد قائلا ً : " لأَنَّهُ لاَ فَرْقَ بَيْنَ الْيَهُودِيِّ وَالْيُونَانِيِّ ، لأَنَّ رَبًّا وَاحِدًا لِلْجَمِيعِ ، غَنِيًّا لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ بِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَدْعُو بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ يَخْلُصُ " ومرة اخرى يؤكد بطرس الرسول : " اللهَ لاَ يَقْبَلُ الْوُجُوهَ. بَلْ فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ ، الَّذِي يَتَّقِيهِ وَيَصْنَعُ الْبِرَّ مَقْبُولٌ عِنْدَهُ. " المسيح هو رب الكل ، هل تدرك ذلك ؟ مهما كنت ، مهما كان جنسك او لونك او عنصرك . هو ربك ،  هو مخلصك ، إن اتيت اليه يقبلك . يقبلك حالا ً اينما كنت  ، مهما كنت .


----------



## sandymena31 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

مراحم الرب بالانسان غير محصاه و كثيره جدا هى رحمته


----------



## fauzi (30 أكتوبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> مراحم الرب بالانسان غير محصاه و كثيره جدا هى رحمته


الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (30 أكتوبر 2012)

581 - ونحن صغار كنا نتصرف بشقاوة ، شقاوة الاطفال . وكان الكبار يحاولون الحد من ذلك باخافتنا وتهديدنا بالعصي او الشيطان او رجل الشرطة ، وهذا اسلوب ٌ خاطئ ٌ لتربية الصغار . فحين نكبر وندرك ونفهم نعرف ان هذا كله سراب ُ لا وجود له ، ونعيش نعمل ما نشاء بجرأة ودون خوف ، والذي لا يخاف لا يحده حد . لكن الكتاب المقدس يؤكد ان ابليس ( الشيطان ) يحوم ويجول يحاول ان يوقع الانسان في الخطية . ويوصينا بطرس الرسول بالتيقظ . يقول : " اصحوا واسهروا لان ابليس خصمكم كأسد زائر يجول ملتمسا من يبتلعه هو " ويحفزنا بولس الرسول ان نستعد له . يقول لنا : " البسوا سلاح الله الكامل لكي تقدروا ان تثبتوا ضد مكايد ابليس . فان مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم بل مع الرؤساء مع السلاطين مع ولاة العالم على ظلمة هذا الدهر مع اجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات " فالشيطان موجود . ابليس حقيقة لا خيال وهو عدو ٌ ذو بأس ويسعى لكي يوقعنا في الخطية ويقيدنا باغلال الشر ويميتنا ويهلكنا . ونحن كنا بالخطية امواتا ً ، امواتا ً بالذنوب والخطايا ،  لكن المسيح جاء الى العالم بشرا ً مثلنا وحمل على كتفيه كل خطايا البشر واعتلى بها الصليب ونفذ في نفسه حكم الموت . مات بخطايانا . لفوه بكتان ٍ ودفنوه ودُفنت خطايانا معه داخل الاكفان . وفي اليوم الثالث قام . نفض الاكفان وخطايا العالم  وقام من الموت . والمؤمن يُدفن مع المسيح ويقوم معه . يُدفن وخطيته معه ويقوم مبررا ً من كل خطية . وانت دُفنت مع المسيح وقمت والشيطان يعرف ذلك جيدا ً لذلك يجول حولك ، يحوم حولك ويجول . ويريد ان يبقيك ملفوفا ً في اكفان خطاياك ، يبقيك ميتا ً بالذنوب والخطايا . لكن الله الذي هو غني ٌ في الرحمة ، ونحن اموات بالخطايا احيانا مع المسيح ونفض عنا الاكفان ، نفض عنا الخطايا .فلا تبقى مدفونا ملفوفا ُ ومكبلا ً بالخطية  انت حي ٌ في المسيح لا يلفك كفن ولا تقيدك خطية برغم انف الشيطان .


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 أكتوبر 2012)

* 10 - ان الصلاة هي اقوى قوة في عالم اليوم .

وللابد الصلاة هى اقوى سلاح لنا 
تأملات جميلة ربنا يباركك 
*


----------



## fauzi (31 أكتوبر 2012)

مارياماريا قال:


> * 10 - ان الصلاة هي اقوى قوة في عالم اليوم .
> 
> وللابد الصلاة هى اقوى سلاح لنا
> تأملات جميلة ربنا يباركك
> *



 لو قُدّر لي أن أعيش حياتي مرة أخرى لصرفت وقت في الصلاة أطول، وفي الأمور الأخرى وقتاً أقل. 
أدولف سفير 


شكرا مارياماريا
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (31 أكتوبر 2012)

582 - وانت تسير في الطريق الذي اعتدت ان تسلكه كل يوم هل تنظر وتدقق وتفحص الاشياء حولك ؟ أما اعتدت عليها ؟ التعود يجعل كل شيء ٍ مألوفا ً لا جديد فيه . تتحرك قدماك وحدهما وتقود العادة طريقك الى ان تتغير الاشياء وتختلف او تتغير انت وتختلف . إن تغيرت الاشياء يكون عليك أن تتأملها لتتعرف عليها ، وإن تغيرت نظرتك تجد الاشياء القديمة وقد تجددت . الشجرة القديمة تراها باسقة ، الوجوه القديمة قد اشرقت . والانسان مخلوق ٌ قديم غيرته العصور وطورته الحضارات لكنه لم يتجدد او يتبدل . يزيد عليه الزمن والعلم والتقدم خطوطا ً لكنه لا يجدده ، الى ان يحل فيه المسيح ويسكن فيه روح الله فيعيد خلقه من جديد . يقول بولس الرسول : " إِذًا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ : الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ ، هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيدًا." خليقة ٌ جديدة ، الكل جديد ، لا الشكل فالشكل هو  هو . شكل الانسان لم يتغير منذ صنعه الله ورسمه وشكّله كما نراه . التجديد يتم في داخل الانسان . وداخل الانسان اكثر تعقيدا ً من خارجه . وحين يحل المسيح في الانسان يموت بصليبه ويحيا بقيامته حياة ً جديدة . يؤكد ذلك بولس الرسول بقوله " حَامِلِينَ فِي الْجَسَدِ كُلَّ حِينٍ إِمَاتَةَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ ، لِكَيْ تُظْهَرَ حَيَاةُ يَسُوعَ أَيْضًا فِي جَسَدِنَا. لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ الأَحْيَاءَ نُسَلَّمُ دَائِمًا لِلْمَوْتِ مِنْ أَجْلِ يَسُوعَ ، لِكَيْ تَظْهَرَ حَيَاةُ يَسُوعَ أَيْضًا فِي جَسَدِنَا الْمَائِتِ." ( 2 كورنثوس 4 : 10 ) ويصور بولس الرسول اجسادنا بأوان ٍ خزفية تحتوي على كنز ٍ ثمين ويقول : "  وَلكِنْ لَنَا هذَا الْكَنْزُ فِي أَوَانٍ خَزَفِيَّةٍ، لِيَكُونَ فَضْلُ الْقُوَّةِ للهِ لاَ مِنَّا." انا وانت وجميعنا اوان ٍ خزفية ، هذا شكلنا الخزفي القديم ويحل المسيح فيك بروحه ويدخل انائك الخزفي ، هذا هو الكنز ، المسيح ،  الروح القدس ، هذا هو السر العظيم . القديم مضى والجديد حل ، والجديد فيك يتجدد دائما ً وترى الاشياء من وجهة نظر الله الموجود فيك وتحكم على الامور بحكم الله الذي يتحرك داخلك وتصبح بحق اناء ً خزفيا ً يحتوي على كنز ٍ ثمين ، وتُصبح الخليقة القديمة خليقة جديدة رائعة .


----------



## sandymena31 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيا ربنا يقوى خدمتك لرب المجد


----------



## fauzi (1 نوفمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيا ربنا يقوى خدمتك لرب المجد



شكرااا sandymena31 للتواصل المستمر مع الموضوع 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (1 نوفمبر 2012)

583 - المسيحية اعلان ٌ لا اقناع . المسيحية ايمان ٌ لا منطق . الاقناع يحتاج الى تبرير ٍ وتفسير ٍ وتعليل ٍ وتحليل ٍ وادلة . الايمان يحتاج الى حق ٍ راسخ واساس ٍ ثابت ومرسى امين . لكي تقتنع عليك ان تنبش باصابعك وتفحص بنظرك وتتأكد بجميع حواسك . لكي تؤمن عليك ان تُلقي بنفسك وترتمي بثقلك وتستند برأسك . الاقتناع يُبنى على نظريات وتجارب وفحوص ٍ واكتشافات ٍ وتضارب آراء . الايمان يُبنى على الثقة بشخص ، الارتكاز على سند ، الراحة في حضن ملجأ . قوة المسيحية تبدو في تعارضها مع المألوف والعادي والمعروف . كيف يكون قلب المسيحية هو صلب المسيح ؟ وكيف يحيا المسيحي حاملا ً صليبه ؟ . الصلب ُ موت ٌ وحزن ٌ وعار ٌ وجرم ، وحمل الصليب معاناة ٌ وألم وعذاب . هذا المستحيل في المسيح ممكن . المسيح جعل الصليب فخرا ً ومجدا ً ونصرة . والمسيحي الذي يحمل الصليب على كتفيه لا يحزن ويكتئب بل يسعد ويفرح . هذا التناقض يجعل المسيحي لا يحيا بالحس بل بالايمان . نحن لا نعيش تحت عبودية الجسد بل في حرية الروح . المؤمن لا يضع ثقته  في فكر ٍ ومبدأ وفلسفة ونظرية بل في شخص الله . الفكر ينسخه فكر والمبدأ يهتز بالزمن والفلسفة ُ تنهار والنظرية تتغير أما الله فثابت ٌ لا يتغير ، قوي ٌ لا يضعف ، قادر ٌ الى الأبد . وحين نفكر في اماتة الموت بالموت يتوه العقل ويعجز عن الفهم . وحين نحاول ان نقمع اجسادنا ونغير سلوكنا ونبرر انفسنا نفشل . الايمان فوق العقل ، اسمى من العقل . وسلام المؤمن فوق العقل ، يفوق كل عقل . يقول بولس الرسول : " وَسَلاَمُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَفُوقُ كُلَّ عَقْل ، يَحْفَظُ قُلُوبَكُمْ وَأَفْكَارَكُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ . " ( فيلبي 4 : 7 ) السلام لا يأتي من العقل ، العقل لا يُعطي السلام . كل عضو ٍ في اجسادنا له عمل ، العين ترى والأذن تسمع والانف يشم . والعقل يفكر ، لا يُعطي السلام ، هذا ليس عمله ُ ، هو عمل الله ، سلام الله ، سلام ٌ من الله ، لذلك هذا السلام هو فوق العقل . هكذا المسيحية ، ايمان ٌ لا منطق ، اعلان ٌ لا اقناع . وهكذا الايمان المسيحي يرتكز على شخص الله لا فكر العالم .


----------



## sandymena31 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

حقيقه واقعيه ان سلام الله يفوق العقل شكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## fauzi (2 نوفمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> حقيقه واقعيه ان سلام الله يفوق العقل شكرا لتعب محبتك


سلام الرب يسوع المسيح معك


----------



## fauzi (2 نوفمبر 2012)

584 -راقب التلاميذ المسيح وهو يصلي وكانت صلاته غريبة عليهم . لم تكن الصلاة غريبة عليهم فمنذ طفولتهم وهم يصلون  . صلاة المسيح هي التي كانت غريبة عليهم فقالوا له "  يَا رَبُّ ، عَلِّمْنَا أَنْ نُصَلِّيَ " ، واستجاب المسيح لهم . لو لم يطلبوا منه ذلك لبادر وحده وعلمهم . كان المسيح يشجع تلاميذه دائما َ على الصلاة كما كان هو يصلي دائما ً في كل وقت وكل مكان . رغم انه علمهم الصلاة لكنه كان يحفزهم ان تكون صلاتهم فعالة . وقص عليهم الامثلة للطلبة القوية التي تحرك يد الله فيستجيب . قال لهم : " فَمَنْ مِنْكُمْ، وَهُوَ أَبٌ، يَسْأَلُهُ ابْنُهُ خُبْزًا، أَفَيُعْطِيهِ حَجَرًا؟ أَوْ سَمَكَةً، أَفَيُعْطِيهِ حَيَّةً بَدَلَ السَّمَكَةِ ؟ أَوْ إِذَا سَأَلَهُ بَيْضَةً ، أَفَيُعْطِيهِ عَقْرَبًا ؟  " ( متى 7 : 9 ، 10 ) فــ " اِسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ. " وحكى لهم مثل قاضي الظلم ليؤكد لهم "  أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُصَلَّى كُلَّ حِينٍ وَلاَ يُمَلَّ " وكيف كانت تأتي اليه ارملة  مظلومة وتُلح عليه كل يوم قائلة : انصفني من خصمي ، انصفني من خصمي . ولم يجد القاضي امامه الا ان ينصفها حتى لا تأتي دائما ً فتقمعه . ودائما ً كان يؤكد ان الله يستجيب كل طلبة يطلبونها منه . قال : " وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالابْنِ . "  وقال : " اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ : إِنَّ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ مِنَ الآبِ بِاسْمِي يُعْطِيكُمْ. " ويدفعهم ان يطلبوا اكثر فيقول : " إِلَى الآنَ لَمْ تَطْلُبُوا شَيْئًا بِاسْمِي . اُطْلُبُوا تَأْخُذُوا ، لِيَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً." ارادهم ويريدنا ان نطلب اكثر . مسرة الله ان نطلب منه ونسأل ، ومسرته ان يستجيب ويعطينا . مهما سألت فإن الله سوف يفعله .  اسأل ايضا ً ، اسأل اكثر . كل ما تطلبه كما قال المسيح ووعد . حين تصلي بإيمان يكون لك . لا توجد طلبة اكبر من قدرة الله ، ولا توجد طلبة اصغر من اهتمام الله . مهما كبرت طلبتك وعظمت فالله اكبر واعظم من كل طلبة ٍ ويستجيب . ومهما صغرت طلبتك وبدت هزيلة تافهة فالله يهتم بكل ما يختص بك ويستجيب . اطلب اعظم ما تحتاج فالله اعظم . اطلب ابسط ما تحتاج ، فالله العظيم يهتم .


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 نوفمبر 2012)

مهما سألت فإن الله سوف يفعله .  اسأل  ايضا ً ، اسأل اكثر . كل ما تطلبه كما قال المسيح ووعد . حين تصلي بإيمان  يكون لك . لا توجد طلبة اكبر من قدرة الله ، ولا توجد طلبة اصغر من اهتمام  الله . مهما كبرت طلبتك وعظمت فالله اكبر واعظم من كل طلبة ٍ ويستجيب .  ومهما صغرت طلبتك وبدت هزيلة تافهة فالله يهتم بكل ما يختص بك ويستجيب .  اطلب اعظم ما تحتاج فالله اعظم . اطلب ابسط ما تحتاج ، فالله العظيم يهتم

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## sandymena31 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

بركه رب  المجد و رحمته الواسعه تكون معك و معنا جميعا


----------



## fauzi (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*شكرا بنت الكنيسة 
الرب يباركك *

شكرااا sandymena31
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (3 نوفمبر 2012)

585 - المؤمن يعيش في عالمين . كل عالم ٍ يختلف عن الآخر . وبين العالمين خيط ٌ دقيق ٌ مشدود ، دقيق ٌ وخطير . العالم الاول عالم الجسد الذي نعيشه بحكم بنوتنا لآدم . والعالم الثاني عالم الروح الذي نعيشه بحكم بنوتنا لله . في الجسد نحن عرضة ٌ للألم والمرض والحزن واليأس والموت . وفي الروح نحن نسلك بقوة الله متمتعين بثمار الروح وسط العالم المادي . والذين يسلكون حسب الجسد فبما للجسد يهتمون ، والذين حسب الروح فبما للروح . وكما يقول بولس الرسول : " اهْتِمَامَ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ مَوْتٌ ، وَلكِنَّ اهْتِمَامَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ حَيَاةٌ وَسَلاَمٌ " ( رومية 8 : 6 ) ولو عشنا للجسد فنحن نعادي الله لأن اهتمام الجسد هو عداوة ٌ لله . والذين يعيشون للجسد ويهتمون بالجسد لا يستطيعون ان يرضوا الله . والحياة هكذا في عالمين ،عالم الجسد وعالم الروح ليست مستحيلة كما يبدو . الله اتاح لنا وسيلة للسير على الخيط الدقيق المشدود بين الحياتين . جاء المسيح الى العالم وعاش وهو ابن الله " اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ " عاش عالم الجسد وعاش عالم الروح . وكان وهو في الجسد كما قال بنفسه : " فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ أَفْعَلُ مَا يُرْضِيهِ . " ( يوحنا 8 : 29 )  وانت ايضا ً تستطيع ان تعيش في الجسد في عالم الجسد وترضي الله . وكما يقول بولس الرسول : " وَإِنْ كَانَ الْمَسِيحُ فِيكُمْ ، فَالْجَسَدُ مَيِّتٌ بِسَبَبِ الْخَطِيَّةِ ، وَأَمَّا الرُّوحُ فَحَيَاةٌ بِسَبَبِ الْبِرِّ " فإن كان المسيح يحيا فيك تستطيع ان تحيا في عالم الجسد انسانا ً روحيا ً . الروح فيك يميت اعمال الجسد . حين يجذبك الجسد لعالم الجسد يرفعك الروح الى عالم الروح . روح الله فيك يقودك لتسلك سلوك اولاد الله الروحيين ، لذلك تستطيع ان تمتلئ بالروح وتسلك بالروح وتحيا بالروح وانت في الجسد . وروح الله يغلف كل عناصر الجسد فيك فتعمل جميعها لارضاء الله . وعناصر الجسد وناموسه داخلنا التي تجذبنا نحو الخطية والموت ، حين يحل فينا المسيح يجعل ناموس روح الحياة يحذرنا من الخطية والموت . هل تريد ان تحيا حياة الروح وانت في الجسد ؟ دع روح الله يملئك ويصفك بصفته ويصبغك بصبغته ويثمر فيك وانت هنا على الارض في عالم الجسد ثماره الروحية " مَحَبَّةٌ فَرَحٌ سَلاَمٌ، طُولُ أَنَاةٍ لُطْفٌ صَلاَحٌ ، إِيمَانٌ وَدَاعَةٌ تَعَفُّفٌ "  ( غلاطية 5 : 22 ، 23 ) .


----------



## sandymena31 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك تحب محبتك


----------



## fauzi (4 نوفمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> ربنا يبارك تحب محبتك


شكراااا sandymena31
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (4 نوفمبر 2012)

586 - كلنا يمر في تجارب ومتاعب وآلام ومرض وحزن وعناء . لم يوجد بشر ولن يوجد إن لم يمر في المقطرة والمعصرة . المسيح نفسه في قلب الصحراء ، وحده واجه اقسى التجارب . الرمل تحت قدميه يحرق ، الجوع داخل جوفه ِ يمزق ، الشيطان امام وجهه يهاجم ، وهو وحده في الخلاء يقاوم . اقسى ما تعانيه في التجارب هو الشعور انك تعبر اللهيب وحدك . حين ترتفع السنة النار حولك وتعلو فوقك وتتلفت بين السنتها فلا ترى احد بجوارك . لا احد يرى المك او يسمع صراخك . وتزداد قسوة التجربة ويحمّى الاتون سبعة اضعاف . حين ترقد في سرير المرض وتغرق في لون الحجرة الابيض . حين تحاول تحريك يدك فلا تتحرك او تحاول تقليب جسدك فلا ينقلب . ما ان تتجول بعينيك فترى آلات ٍ واجهزة ٍ وربطا ً ومحاليل وادوية . وتخترق بنظراتك الجو الساكن والادوات المتراكمة فترى ممرضة ً تُلقي ابتسامة . هي تجري بسرعة وخفة تلمسك في عجل ٍ لتتركك الى مريض ٍ آخر يحتاج اليها . الوحدة ُ تزيد المرض وتهدد الحياة . كذلك في كل تجربة ، الوحدة تضاعف آلام التجربة . الفشل يهوي بالانسان الى اسفل ، والوحدة في الفشل تُبقيه في الهاوية . الحزن لفقد الرفيق يكتم الانفاس ، والوحدة في الحزن تمزق القلوب . الظلم والاضطهاد يلقي المظلوم في اعماق السجون والوحدة تبني الاسوار حوله ، لكن المؤمن بالمسيح العارف الله دائما ً قي صحبة الله والمسيح . لا يعرف الوحدة ابدا ً ، دائما ً في شركة ٍ واتصال ورفقة ٍ رائعة . وسط النار يتمشى الله معه ، وسط العواصف يأتي ماشيا ً على الموج . فوق سرير المرض يرى المسيح ينحني ويحنو عليه . في سواد الحزن والموت يلمح وجهه . في هاوية الفشل يجد الرب ويده ترفعه ، خلف قضبان الظلم يصاحبه ويرافقه ، فتخف التجربة ، تخمد النار ، تخرج من قلب الصحراء الى  الْخِصْبِ  . يقول داود النبي : " دَخَلْنَا فِي النَّارِ وَالْمَاءِ، ثُمَّ أَخْرَجْتَنَا إِلَى الْخِصْبِ " ( مزمور 66 : 12 ) لا تحسد من لا يعبر التجارب ، التجارب تقوي الانسان وتثبته . النجاح والرقي والرفعة لا تتحقق بالايدي الناعمة بل بالايدي الخشنة المجربة . ربان السفينة الكفء من يمر بالعديد من العواصف والزوابع . طوبى لك إن مررت في تجارب متنوعة . افرح كما يقول يعقوب الرسول ، فالصبر وانت ترى المسيح بجوارك وسط التجارب يقودك الى الكمال .


----------



## sandymena31 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع و لمسه رائعه لكل المطحونين ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (5 نوفمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> موضوع و لمسه رائعه لكل المطحونين ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكرا  sandymena31
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (5 نوفمبر 2012)

587 - هل انت محصورٌ  في سجن احتياج ؟ احتياج ٍ ملح تطلبه من الله ؟ قد تمر بازمة ٍ مادية طاحنة لا تجد ما يسدد المطالبات عليك . دين ٌ لا بد من سداده ، انفاق ٌ لا بد من القيام به ، حاجات اسرة ٍ وابناء . وترفع وجهك الى الله وتبسط يدك وتدعو وتنتظر سداد الاحتياج . وقد تمر بازمة ٍ صحية والم ، تجد نفسك هدفا ً لهجمات المرض . قلب ٌ ضعيف واهن لا يحكم الدورة الدموية ، يقيد الحركة ويهدد الحياة . رئتان ممزقتان يخترق الهواء ثقوبها ، يثقّل الانفاس ويكتمها . وجوف ٌ به مرض يستشري ويتجول يفتك ويمزق ويهري . وترفع وجهك الى الله تبتهل وتدعو وتستنجد وتطلب الشفاء . وغير ذلك من ازمات تلتف ٍ حولك وتضغط عليك وتطرد أمنك وسلامك . وفي ذلك كله وبايمان ٍ وثقة بالله  ، تلجأ اليه ، تستدعيه وتسأله الخلاص . وتنتظر ،  ويتأنى الله ، وتزداد حدة الازمات ويبدو الخلاص مستحيلا ً ، ويصرخ الايمان والرجاء في الله داخلك ، يقول : " كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ " ويهاجمك خاطر ٌ شيطاني : وهل أنا مؤمن ؟ وهل يستطيع الله ؟ نعم يستطيع وانت مؤمن . لماذا شككت ؟ " يَا قَلِيلَ الإِيمَانِ ، لِمَاذَا شَكَكْتَ ؟ " لأن الله تأنى ، هو يتأنى لكنه لا يتأخر ، يتأنى بقصد ٍ ولهدف . قد يقصد ان يدربك وقد يهدف ان يعلّمك . يدربك على الايمان . الايمان كعضلات الجسد تحتاج الى تدريب ٍ لتتقوى . ويعلّمك ان تصبر . الصبر علم ٌ كبير يفتقده ُ الكثيرون ولا يتحلون به . كل رجال الله منذ القديم  حتى الآن صعدوا السلم وعبروا الطريق . على حافة اليأس صرخ ابراهيم وقال : " أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ ، مَاذَا تُعْطِينِي وَأَنَا مَاضٍ عَقِيمًا " وتأنى الرب على ابراهيم حتى شاخ هو وسارة ، ثم اعطاه ابنه اسحق . في القيود وعلى الفراش الخشن في السجن ، عاش يوسف سنوات ينتظر الحرية . وتأنى الرب على يوسف زمنا ً ثم اطلقه ُ ورفعه ُ واجلسه على عرش مصر . واسحق ويعقوب وموسى وايوب وبولس وجميع القديسين تأنى عليهم الرب ثم استجاب . وانت وانا وكل مؤمن ٍ يتأنى الرب عليه ثم يستجيب ، لأن كل شيء ، كل شيء مستطاع ٌ للمؤمن .


----------



## rimonda (5 نوفمبر 2012)

الرب يباركك اخ فوزي كلامك رائع يدخل للاعماق ويريح النفس والروح


----------



## sandymena31 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا رساله رب المجد تعطى فرحا و تعزيه و رجاء قادر ان يرفع كل الاثقال اشكرك ربنا يبارك تعبك و خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (6 نوفمبر 2012)

rimonda قال:


> الرب يباركك اخ فوزي كلامك رائع يدخل للاعماق ويريح النفس والروح


شكرااا rimonda
الرب يبارك حياتك 


sandymena31 قال:


> شكرا رساله رب المجد تعطى فرحا و تعزيه و رجاء قادر ان يرفع كل الاثقال اشكرك ربنا يبارك تعبك و خدمتك


شكرااا sandymena31
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (6 نوفمبر 2012)

588 - مر بولس الرسول بتجارب قاسية ثقيلة جدا ً في آسيا وواجه الموت في اقسى صوره . ويكتب عن ذلك ويقول : " فَإِنَّنَا لاَ نُرِيدُ أَنْ تَجْهَلُوا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ مِنْ جِهَةِ ضِيقَتِنَا الَّتِي أَصَابَتْنَا فِي أَسِيَّا، أَنَّنَاتَثَقَّلْنَا جِدًّا فَوْقَ الطَّاقَةِ ، حَتَّى أَيِسْنَا مِنَ الْحَيَاةِ أَيْضًا . لكِنْ كَانَ لَنَا فِي أَنْفُسِنَا حُكْمُ الْمَوْتِ ، لِكَيْ لاَ نَكُونَ مُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِنَا بَلْ عَلَى اللهِ الَّذِي يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ " ) 2 كورنثوس 1 : 8 ، 9 ) أتجد في نفسك كما وجد بولس الرسول في نفسه ِ حكم الموت ؟ حكم الموت كان داخله ، يسكن جسده ، يقيم في نفسه . هل تشعر بضيق ٍ وحزن ٍ وألم ٍ واحباط ؟ حكم الموت في نفسك .  هل تشعر بالم ٍ وتمر  بمرض ٍ طويل ٍ صعب الشفاء  ؟  حكم الموت في نفسك  هل تعاني من ظلم ٍ واضطهاد وغبن وقهر ؟ حكم الموت في نفسك . هل تقاسي من وحدة ٍ  وهجر ٍ وانكار ٍ وغدر ؟ حكم الموت في نفسك . لكن الرسول بولس ينير الطريق ويقول : لا تكن متكلا ً على نفسك ويؤكد وينصح ويوجه : لأن تتكل على الله الذي يقيم من الاموات . الموت في نفسك حتى ولو كان الموت داخلك ساكنا ً فيك . الموت لا يقوى على الذي يقيم من الاموات الذي سوف يقيمك منه . لعازر صرعه الموت ولفه ُ في لفائفه ، والقى به في  القبر حتى انتن . لم يستطع لعازر ان يفعل شيئا ً ولا اختاه ولا اصدقائه ، حتى جاء من يستطيع ، ذاك  " الَّذِي يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ " جاء المسيح . وهكذا ، وانت وانا وكل مؤمن مهما كان لنا في انفسنا حكم الموت سواء كان موتا ً جسديا ً يسكن اعضائنا بمرض ٍ أو ظلم ٍ أو وحدة أو ألم ، أو كان موتا ً روحيا ً بالحكم القديم الازلي الذي ورثناه من آدم ، يأتي قاهر الموت معطي الحياة ، يأتي الرب في وقته ِ ويسرع به ( اشعياء 60 : 22 ) وينادي ويقول  ً : " هَلُمَّ خَارِجًا ...... حُلُّوهُ وَدَعُوهُ يَذْهَبْ " ( يوحنا 11 : 43 ، 44 ) بكل القوة  وكل الحياة . ومن هذا الموقف و ذلك الضيق ننظر الى المستقبل في رجاء ٍ وثقة وأمان . فيقول الرسول بولس ايضا ً : "  الَّذِي نَجَّانَا مِنْ مَوْتٍ مِثْلِ هذَا ، وَهُوَ يُنَجِّي . الَّذِي لَنَا رَجَاءٌ فِيهِ أَنَّهُ سَيُنَجِّي أَيْضًا فِيمَا بَعْدُ. " ( 2 كورنثوس 1 : 10 )  اجعل هذه الكلمات تعزيك ، تعزى بها وعزي بها غيرك ، فالذي يتعزى قادر ٌ أن يعزي الآخرين . فكما تكثر الآلام تكثر التعزيات .


----------



## fauzi (7 نوفمبر 2012)

589 - وعد الله ابانا ابراهيم ان يجعله امة ً كبيرة ويباركه ويعظم اسمه  " فَآمَنَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ بِاللهِ فَحُسِبَ لَهُ بِرًّا ً"  . وانتظر ابراهيم تحقيق الله لوعده ، ومرت السنون سنة ٌ وراء سنة . كان يراقب السنين وهي تغيب في الزمن وهو باق ٍ ينتظر . وكان يتحسس التجاعيد وهي تغزو وجهه والوهن يغزو جسده . وشاخ ابراهيم وتقدمت السن بسارة حتى قالت في نفسها : " أَبَعْدَ فَنَائِي يَكُونُ لِي تَنَعُّمٌ " اما ابراهيم حتى بعد اصبح كما يقول الكتاب " مُمَاتًا " لم يهتز ايمانه ابدا ً او يتزعزع . تمسك بوعد الله وانتظر تنفيذ الله لما وعد به . وهل يستحيل على الرب شيء ؟ . وكما يقول بولس الرسول : " وَتَيَقَّنَ أَنَّ مَا وَعَدَ بِهِ هُوَ قَادِرٌ أَنْ يَفْعَلَهُ أَيْضًا " الله لا يعد بشيء ٍ لا يستطيع ان يفعله . الله عظيم ٌ ووعوده عظيمة ، وله القدرة كل القدرة ان يفعل ما وعد به . وتوالت السنون واشرقت الشمس وغربت آلاف المرات . كان ابراهيم كلما نظر الى السماء رأى موارد الله لا تنضب . وانتظر ، وانتظر ، وانتظر  . كان يؤمن ان جود لا يُحد  " وَافْتَقَدَ الرَّبُّ سَارَةَ  ........ وَوَلَدَتْ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ ابْنًا فِي شَيْخُوخَتِهِ " بعد ان اصبح مماتا ً وبعد فناء سارة . أقيم ابراهيم ابن مئة سنة حين نفذ ابراهيم وعده له بأبن ٍ من صلبه . لم يشك ابراهيم في الله لحظة ً طوال سنوات عمره ولم ييأس او يفشل . عرف ان الله قادر ، وعرف ان موارد الله وفيرة . نعم  الله قادر كل القدرة وموارده وفيرة كل الوفرة ، ومتاحة ٌ لك ولي ولنا جميعا ً . وعود الله وعهوده باقية . الوهن فينا ، الضعف داخلنا ، الشك يلون طلباتنا . نتقدم الى الله بإيمان ٍ مرتخي وثقة ٍ مهتزة ويقين ٍ مرتجف . حسب ايمانك يكون لك ، على قدر توقعاتك تنل . الله يُعطي من يمد يده ليأخذ ، ويهب من يسأل وينتظر . وبرغم وفرة ما لديه لكن الله يُعطي على قدر فتحة الكف . إن فتحت كفك قليلا ً أعطاك قليلا ً ، وإن فتحت كفك كثيرا ً أعطاك كثيرا ً . إن فتحت بعض الكف ملئها بعض الملء ، وإن فتحت كل الكف ملئها كل الملء .


----------



## fauzi (8 نوفمبر 2012)

590 - وانت تسير في الطريق الذي اعتدت ان تسلكه كل يوم هل تنظر وتدقق وتفحص الاشياء حولك ؟ أما اعتدت عليها . التعود يجعل كل شيء ٍ مألوفا ً لا جديد فيه . تتحرك قدماك وحدهما وتقود العادة طريقك الى ان تتغير الاشياء وتختلف او تتغير انت وتختلف . إن تغيرت الاشياء يكون عليك ان تتأملها لتتعرف عليها ، وإن تغيرت نظرتك تجد الاشياء القديمة وقد تجددت . الشجرة القديمة تراها باسقة ، الوجوه القديمة قد اشرقت . والانسان مخلوق ٌ قديم غيرته العصور وطورته الحضارات لكنه لم يتجدد او  يتبدل . يزيد عليه الزمن والعلم والتقدم خطوطا ً لكنه لا يجدده الى ان يحل فيه المسيح ويسكن فيه روح الله فيعيد خلقه من جديد .  يقول بولس الرسول : " إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَة ٌ: الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ، هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيدًا." خليقة ٌ جديدة ، الكل جديد ، لا الشكل ، فالشكل هو ، هو . شكل الانسان لم يتغير منذ صنعه الله ورسمه وشكّله كما نراه . التجديد يتم في داخل الانسان وداخل الانسان اكثر تعقيدا ً من خارجه . وحين يحل المسيح في الانسان يموت بصليبه ويحيا بقيامته حياة ً جديدة . يؤكد ذلك بولس الرسول بقوله : " 	حَامِلِينَ فِي الْجَسَدِ كُلَّ حِينٍ إِمَاتَةَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ ، لِكَيْ تُظْهَرَ حَيَاةُ يَسُوعَ أَيْضًا فِي جَسَدِنَا . لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ الأَحْيَاءَ نُسَلَّمُ دَائِمًا لِلْمَوْتِ مِنْ أَجْلِ يَسُوعَ ، لِكَيْ تَظْهَرَ حَيَاةُ يَسُوعَ أَيْضًا فِي جَسَدِنَا الْمَائِتِ . " ويصور بولس الرسول اجسادنا باوان ٍ خزفية تحتوي على كنز ٍ ثمين .  يقول : " وَلكِنْ لَنَا هذَا الْكَنْزُ فِي أَوَانٍ خَزَفِيَّةٍ، لِيَكُونَ فَضْلُ الْقُوَّةِ للهِ لاَ مِنَّا." انا وانت وجميعنا أوان ٍ خزفية . هذا شكلنا الخزفي القديم . ويحل المسيح فيك بروحه ويدخل انائك الخزفي ، هذا هو الكنز ، المسيح ، الروح القدس . هذا هو السر العظيم ، القديم مضى والجديد حل . والجديد فيك يتجدد دائما ً ، وترى الاشياء من وجهة نظر الله الموجود فيك ، وتحكم على الامور بحكم الله الذي يتحرك داخلك وتصبح بحق اناء ً خزفيا ً يحتوي على كنز ٍ ثمين وتصبح الخليقة القديمة خليقة جديدة رائعة .


----------



## fauzi (10 نوفمبر 2012)

591 - في يد كل واحد منا كأس ٌ تحتوي شرابا ً مرا ً علينا ان نشربه . وننظر  بألم ٍ وخوف ٍ وتردد ٍ ودهشة الى الكأس  والى الشراب الذي فيها . ونرى الشراب يتحرك داخل الكأس ويلمع كنصل سكين حاد مسلول ليطعن . ويتموج ويتراقص ويتلوى ويبدو لنا كحية ٍ  سامة تتهيأ لتنقض وتقتل . ونتسائل في استنكار : أنا يا رب ؟ أنا ، هذه الكأس تعطيها لي ؟ أنا يا رب يصيبني هذا المرض ؟ هذا الضعف ، أنا ؟ أنا يا رب يحل بي هذا الفشل ، هذا الاحباط ، هذا اليأس ، أنا ؟ أنا يا رب يمر بي هذا الضيق ، هذه الحرب ، هذا الصراع  ، أنا ؟ أنا يا رب يعصرني هذا الظلم ، هذا الغبن ، هذا الجرم ، أنا ؟ وفي حيرتنا واعتراضنا ، في ترددنا ورفضنا نصل الى بستان ، بستان جثسيماني ، ونرى يسوع هناك يقف وحوله يحيط الأعداء ، بعصي ٍّ وسيوف يتقدمهم يهوذا الخائن . ويمنع الرب يد بطرس من ان تعيد الضرب بالسيف . ويقول المسيح معاتبا ً بطرس معلنا ً للعالم ولنا : " الْكَأْسُ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ أَلاَ أَشْرَبُهَا؟." ( يوحنا 18 : 11 ) هذه الكأس معطاة ٌ لنا من الآب ، الآب الذي يعرف ما بك وما بالكأس . الآب الذي يُحبك ويهتم بك ولا يسمح بشعرة ٍ من رأسك أن تُمس . الآب الذي نقشك على كفه الذي يرى من يمسك يمس حدقة عينيه . هذا الآب اعطاك واعطاني واعطانا جميعا ً هذا الكأس . ألا تشربها ؟ ألا أشربها ؟ ألا نشربها ؟ لو شربت الكأس ، كأس المرارة ، كأس المرض ، كأس الفشل والألم والظلم ، لو شربتها كما يريدك الله فسوف تبلغ المستوى الذي يريدك ان ترتفع اليه . ولو رفضتها وابعدتها وحاولت الالقاء بها بعيدا ً عنك لرفضت الله صاحب الكأس . ورفض الله ليس بالشيء الهين . رفض الله يجر كل المتاعب الزمنية هنا . يجر على نفسك الحرمان من الشركة مع الله ، الحرمان من نعمة الله . في معاناته صرخ بولس الى الله وتضرع ليرفع عنه شوكة ً في الجسد ، فقال له : " تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي ، لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي الضَّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ " ( 2 كورنثوس 12 : 9 ) الآب يغطي المرارة التي بالكأس بنعمة ٍ متفاضلة . نعمة ٍ اعظم  واكبر واحلى من كل مرارة ٍ توجد في الكأس . الكأس التي اعطاك الله الا تشربها ؟ اشربها كما شربها قبلك المسيح .


----------



## sandymena31 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

لك كل المحجد يا ربى ولك كل الامر اعنا جميعا


----------



## fauzi (12 نوفمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> لك كل المحجد يا ربى ولك كل الامر اعنا جميعا



*الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## fauzi (12 نوفمبر 2012)

592 - بعد ان مات المسيح اخذ يوسف الرامي جسد المسيح وانزله من على الصليب ولف جسده بكتان ٍ نقي ووضعه في قبر ٍ جديد كان قد نحته في الصخر . ودحرج على باب القبر حجرا ً واغلقه . وكانت مريم المجدلية ومريم الاخرى جالستين اتجاه القبر . جلستا تجاه قبر المسيح ، حزن ٌ يعتصر قلبيهما ، دموع ٌ تملأ عيونهما . من خلال الدموع كانتا تبصران القبر يهتز باهتزاز الدموع وهي تسيل . اعمى الحزن بصرهما واغلق الألم عقليهما وملأ اليأس قلبيهما . الحزن لا يرى ، يعمي ، والالم لا يفهم ، يمزق . واليأس لا يرحم ، يقتل . كل ما رأتاه كان القبر ، الموت ، النهاية ، فجلستا اتجاه القبر . المسيح انتهى ، مات ، السهم طاش ، الوعد بالمخلّص لم يتحقق . وتوقف الزمن عند باب القبر ، وانهزم الرجاء امام الحجر الكبير ، لكن الفجر غزا الليل . وفي الصباح الباكر لليوم الثالث قام المسيح ، انسل من الاكفان ، تحرر من قبضة الموت ، خرج من ظلام القبر .  وعادت النسوة الى القبر لتجلسن اتجاهه مرة ً أخرى  ، ووجدن الحجر مدحرجا ً والقبر فارغا ً وجسد المسيح مختفيا ً . وظهر ملاكان من نور وهن ّ خائفات ، منكسرات وقالا : " لِمَاذَا تَطْلُبْنَ الْحَيَّ بَيْنَ الأَمْوَاتِ؟" ( لوقا 24 : 5 ) الحي لا يوجد بين الاموات ، الحي لا يسكن في قبر ، الحي لا يُلف بالاكفان . المسيح الحياة لا يمسكه موت ، المسيح الخلاص لا يقيده قبر . والمؤمن بالمسيح لا يغلبه الموت ، فكما قام المسيح منتصرا ً يقوم هو . المؤمن بالمسيح لا يستعبده القبر ، فكما تحرر المسيح يحرره هو ايضا ً . هل تؤمن ان المسيح قد  قام من الموت ؟ هل تؤمن ان قبر المسيح فارغ ٌ لا جسد به ؟ لا تركع بجوار قبر المسيح تبكي وتحزن وتبتأس . ارفع رأسك نحوه تره ُ قائما ً يمد يديه اليك يناديك أن تقبل خلاص الرب ، تقبل الحياة الأبدية . حسبت المريمات القبر نهاية المسيح ، بينما القبر كان البداية ، بداية طريق المجد . المسيح بعدما  أقيم من الأموات لا يموت ايضا ً ، لا يسود عليه الموت بعد . وانت ايضا ً حين تؤمن بالمسيح لا يسود عليك الموت بعد . إن كنت قد مت مع المسيح فستحيا معه ايضا ً هنا والآن ،  وهناك الى الأبد .


----------



## sandymena31 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

بعدما قام المسيح من الاموات لا يموت ايضا شكرا  موضوع رسلس و ائع


----------



## fauzi (13 نوفمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> بعدما قام المسيح من الاموات لا يموت ايضا شكرا  موضوع رسلس و ائع



شكرا sandymena31
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (13 نوفمبر 2012)

593 - «لَسْتُمْ تَمْتَلِكُونَ ، لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَطْلُبُونَ.» (يعقوب 2:4)

يثير مِثل هذا العدد سؤالاً مهماً. لا نملك لأننّا لا نطلب ، فما هي الأشياء العظيمة التي نفتقدها في الحياة لأننّا لا نطلبها بالصلاة.
سؤال شبيه بهذا يُثار في يعقوب 16:5، «طِلْبَةُ الْبَارِّ تَقْتَدِرُ كَثِيراً فِي فِعْلِهَا.» فإن لم يصلّي هذا البار، فهل نستغرب من قلّة الإنجازات بواسطته؟
المشكلة مع كل منّا هي أننّا لا نصلّي بما فيه الكفاية ، أو عندما نصلّي ، نطلب قليلاً. نحن ما يقول عنّا س. ت. ستاد «نأكل ما يمكننا من الفُتات بدل أن نقبض على المستحيل.» صلواتنا بسيطة ضعيفة الخيال بدل أن تكون جريئة وجسورة.
ينبغي أن نكرم الله بالصلاة لأجل أمور عظيمة. وبحسب كلمات جون نيوتن، أنت تقف أمام ملك ، فأحضر التماسات عظيمة ، لأنّ نعمته وقوّته تتّسع لمطالب كثيرة.
نكرم الله عندما نعمل هذا، نُغني أنفسنا روحياً. يحب أن يَفتح كنوز السماء ويُغدقها علينا، لكن عدد اليوم يقول لنا أنه يعمل هذا استجابة للصلاة.
يبدو لي أن هذا العدد يجيب على سؤال نسمعه دائماً. والسؤال هو: هل فعلاً تحرّك الصلاة الله ليعمل أشياء لا يعملها بطريقة أخرى ، أو هل تضعنا الصلاة بانسجام مع ما يشاء أن يعمل ؟ يبدو أنّ الجواب واضح: يعمل الله أشياء استجابة للصلاة لا يعملها في طريقة أخرى.
يهيم خيالنا في اتجاهين حين نتأمّل هذا الموضوع. أولاً، نتذكّر الإنجازات العظيمة التي جاءت نتيجة مباشرة للصلاة. نقتبس كلمات عبرانيين 33:11و34 متذكّرين هؤلاء «الَّذِينَ بِالإِيمَانِ قَهَرُوا مَمَالِكَ، صَنَعُوا بِرّاً، نَالُوا مَوَاعِيدَ، سَدُّوا أَفْوَاهَ أُسُودٍ، أَطْفَأُوا قُوَّةَ النَّارِ، نَجَوْا مِنْ حَدِّ السَّيْفِ، تَقَّوُوا مِنْ ضُعْفٍ، صَارُوا أَشِدَّاءَ فِي الْحَرْبِ، هَزَمُوا جُيُوشَ غُرَبَاءَ.»
لكن يمكننا أن نتذكّر ما يمكن أن نكون قد أنجزنا نحن للمسيح لو طلبنا منه. نستطيع أن نتفكّر بالوعود الكتابية العديدة والثمينة التي فشلنا في المطالبة بها. كنّا ضعفاء حين كان من الممكن أن نكون أقوياء. لقد أثّرنا على القليلين لأجل الله ، بينما كان من الممكن أن نؤثّر على الآلاف أو حتّى على الملايين. لقد طلبنا دونمات بينما كان بإمكاننا أن نطلب قارّة بأكملها. كنّا فقراء روحيّاً بينما كان بإمكاننا أن نكون أقوياء أصحاب نفوذ. لا نملك لأننّا لا نطلب.


----------



## fauzi (14 نوفمبر 2012)

594 - يعلن لنا الله الحقائق من خلال الطبيعة وربما من خلال العاصفة الشديدة . في يوم ٍ من الايام أظلمت الشمس وهاجت  رياح ٌ شديدة ظلت تُطيح بسرعة شديدة بكل ما على الارض امامها وكأنها تعلن الحرب المدمرة لكل من يقف في طريقها . انتهت العاصفة وبدأت الغيوم  تتبدد وبدأ نسيم ٌ لطيف ٌ يعلن عن زرقة السماء الصافية من جديد ، ولكن مع عودة الطبيعة الجميلة ظهرت مناظر مؤلمة منها : الاشجار الضخمة العالية هوت على الارض مهزومة امام حرب العاصفة في حين توجد اخرى صغيرة قزمة تحملت وصمدت امام الرياح ، وهنا اعلنت العاصفة انها المحك والوسيلة الحقيقية التي تُعلن عن نوع وقوة الاشجار . هناك اشجار لها منظر القوة والضخامة وهي من الداخل فارغة وبلا جذور . توجد ايضا ً اشجار ٌ لها منظر التواضع ولكنها قوية بماء الحياة الذي يسري فيها ويمدها بالجذور العميقة القوية في تربة ٍ خصبة . وتوقفت ُ هنا لأتسائل : من انا امام الرياح وعواصف الحياة وضغوطها واوجاعها ؟ هل انا تلك الشجرة اللامعة وسط المجتمع الناصحة المرشدة المصلية الواعظة ، ولكني امام الرياح القوية أو التجارب  اهوي واسقط ؟ ام انا تلك الشجيرة التي ترتوي بحب يسوع الذي يحييها وحضنه ِ الذي تعرف طريقه عند الشدائد فتزرع رأسها فيه وتأخذ قوتها منه ؟ هل انا نخلة عالية رأسي الى فوق حيث ربي يسوع وجذوري ثابته فيه ؟


----------



## sandymena31 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

الف الف شكر ربنا يذيد و يبارك خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (15 نوفمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> الف الف شكر ربنا يذيد و يبارك خدمتك



شكراااا sandymena31
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (15 نوفمبر 2012)

595 - في خوفه ِ من اخيه عيسو وهو عائد ٌ من عند خاله ِ لابان ومعه ثروة ٌ كبيرة ، نام نوما ً قلقا ً وحده وفي الليل " صَارَعَهُ إِنْسَانٌ حَتَّى طُلُوعِ الْفَجْرِ "  . وفي مصارعته ضرب حق فخذه وانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب في الصراع ، وقال له مصارعه : " أَطْلِقْنِي " ، لكن يعقوب تشبث وتعلق به  ورمى كل ثقله ِ عليه ، فقال : " لاَ أُطْلِقُكَ إِنْ لَمْ تُبَارِكْنِي  "  . وباركه قائلا : لقد " جَاهَدْتَ مَعَ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ وَقَدَرْتَ . " . واحيانا ً يرى الله ان نتصارع معه ، لا مصارعة ً جسدية كما حدث ليعقوب  ، بل مصارعة ً في الصلاة ، الله يستحسن المصارعة في الصلاة . والعجيب ان الله في مصارعتنا له في الصلاة يسمح بأن نقدر ونغلب . نحن لا ننال ما نبتغيه ونطلبه اذا لم نتعلق بالله بقوة ونصارع  ونجاهد . نُلقي بانفسنا عليه في الصلاة ، نرمي بثقلنا كله عليه ، نمسك به بقوة . احيانا نتسائل في تعجب : وهل يستطيع الانسان الضعيف ان يتحدى قوة  الله ؟ هل نغتصب بركة الله اغتصابا ً بالقوة والمصارعة والعراك والجهاد واللجاجة ؟   في عراكنا وصراعنا وجهادنا ننال ما نريد من بركة اذا سلمنا  لارادة الله . لا استسلام بل تسليم ٌ له وتعلق ٌ به ومثابرة ٌ على الايمان والصلاة . تسليم ارادتنا لارادته ومشيئتنا لمشيئته واهدافنا لاهدافه بلجاجة ٍ والحاح ٍ وصراع ٍ في الصلاة نطلب ارادته لا ارادتنا ومشيئته لا مشيئتنا وقصده لنا لا قصدنا لانفسنا وقصده لنا لا قصدنا لأنفسنا . الصراع والجهاد لا يعني المقاومة والتناحر والتقاتل . المصارعة لها وسائل واساليب فنية تصل بالمتصارعين الى النصر. حين تصارع في طلبتك للشفاء من مرض سلم نفسك لله ليحقق قصده فيك . حين تجاهد في صلاتك لطلب  بركة خاصة افتح يدك  لله  لينفذ رغبته لك . والمصارعة والجهاد مع الله له مسحة رائعة ولذة كبيرة . حين تمسك يدك به وتقبض اصابعك عليه وتتلاحم معه تشعر بدفء محبته يملئك وحرارة نعمته ِ تغمرك . تُحس بقوته تحيط بك وقدرته تحرك جسدك . وتسعد بالصراع مع الله ويسعد الله بالصراع معك ، ويحقق مشيئته لك ويباركك ببركاته كثيرا ً ، وتنتفض وتغلب وتفوز في الصراع ويلبسك الله الاكليل ويطوقك بالبركات .


----------



## sandymena31 (16 نوفمبر 2012)

أمين أمين ربنا يسمع و يستجيب شكرا شكرا


----------



## fauzi (16 نوفمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> أمين أمين ربنا يسمع و يستجيب شكرا شكرا



شكرا sandymena31
" تَلَذَّذْ بِالرَّبِّ فَيُعْطِيَكَ سُؤْلَ قَلْبِكَ " ( مزمور 37 : 4 )


----------



## fauzi (16 نوفمبر 2012)

596 -  الله كلي ّ القدرة والقوة ، قادر ٌ وقوي . وهو مصدر كل قوة ٍ للانسان المؤمن ، يهبه ُ كل قوة . يقول داود النبي : " اَللهُ لَنَا مَلْجَأٌ وَقُوَّةٌ. عَوْنًا فِي الضِّيْقَاتِ وُجِدَ شَدِيدًا." ( مزمور 46 :1 ) مهما بدوت في نظر نفسك ضعيفا ً وفي نظر الآخرين هزيلا ً عاجزا ً . الله يملئك بالقوة ، قوة ٍ لا حدود لها الا حاجتك لها ، فهو كلي ّ القوة . يمنحك قوة ً وعونا ً تذلل بها كل الصِعاب وتواجه بها كل المشقات . يمنحك قوة ً وعونا ً تقودك في طريقك وترشدك سبيلك . يقول كاتب المزامير : " قَدْ أَمَرَ إِلهُكَ بِعِزِّكَ" ( مزمور 68 : 28 )  والعزة هي القوة . قد امر الله بقوة ٍ لك . الرب قوتي وعزي وقسمتي ، يعطيني ارادة ً تفتت الصخر . الرب قوتي وعزمي وقسمتي يمنحني قدرة ً تقود طريقي . الرب قوتي وعزي وقسمتي يهبني عافية ً تغلب مرضي . الرب قوتي وعزي وقسمتي يملئني حكمة ً تميز الحق . الرب الهي يمد يده ويعينني ويدفعني لاتسلق الصعاب . الرب الهي يمد يده ويعينني ويرفعني أسمى الدرجات . الرب الهي يمد يده ُ ويعينني ويغمرني برحمته ومحبته ِ . الرب الهي يمد يده ويعينني ويعطيني نصرة ً على الأعداء . حين اضعف ارفع نظري الى الله واطلب عونا ً في شيخوختي ، ويتلطف الله ويمد يده بالقوة فيجدد مثل النسر شبابي . حين اسقط صريع المرض ابسط يدي َّ طالبا ً قوة . ويتحنن الله وينهر المرض ويعيد لجسمي نظارته . حين اتخاذل وترتعش ركبتاي وقت الحرب استنجد بالهي فيحول المعركة لصالحي ويُصلب عودي ويحقق لي النصرة . الرب قوتي ، في الرب كفايتي ،عند الرب مخازن القدرة . الرب صخرتي ، في الرب معونتي ، عند الرب مصادر العزة . هل تنظر الى نفسك وتقيس قدراتك وتبتأس لضعفك ؟ قوة الله مِلكُك ، قدرة  الله في متناول يدك  . مد يدك واغترف ما تحتاج اليه . افتح صدرك واستقبل منه شجاعة . الرب قوتك ، في الرب كفايتك " قَدْ أَمَرَ إِلهُكَ بِعِزِّكَ " .


----------



## fauzi (17 نوفمبر 2012)

597 -  لو علم ايوب حين داهمته التجارب وألمّت به المصاعب وحلّت به المصائب ، لو علم ان حياة الألم التي عاشها ستخلّده  كنموذج ٍ للصبر والايمان . لو علم ذلك وهو في اعماق المعاناة  لازداد شجاعة وتعزية وصبرا ً . لا احد يحيا لذاته ، حياة ايوب ، حياتي وحياتك ، وحياة جميع الناس .  وإن كنت تعيش اليوم بعض آلام ايوب من مرض ٍ وضعف ٍ وحزن فسوف تكون غدا ً مثالا ً لغيرك في الصبر في مواجهة الآلام والهموم . لذلك اصبر كما صبر  ، وواجه التجارب كما واجهها بصمود ٍ وقوة . تشدد ، تقوّى في الرب وفي شدة قوته . لا تكل و تمل وتخور وتنهار . مهما برُد الشتاء ومهما طال الليل فلا بد ان تحمى الشمس ويطلع النهار . اجمل الاختبارات الروحية تأتينا اوقات في ايام الهموم والاحزان . ملحمة ايوب الشعرية كانت حصاد المعاناة والألام . الجسد الذي لا يجرب المرض لا يصحو والنفس التي لا تختبر الألم لا تنمو . هذه حقيقة مسيحية كتابية . حق ٌُ يعلنه الله للمتألمين . التجارب ترفع المتألم الى قمة الاختبار  ، والآلام تغوص به الى اعماق نعمة الله . انظر الى النجوم في السماء تتلألأ وتتوهج وتتألق في ظلام ليالي الشتاء . تأمل زنابق الحقل تجد اجملها واطيبها في قمم الجبال الباردة وسط الثلوج . الله يحتفظ بوعوده ِ الى ساعات الضيق ، ويمد يد عونه ٍ ورحمته في  اوقات الألم ، ويعلن نفسه لك كرجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن . فانت لا تدوس المعصرة وحدك ، هو يدوسها معك . يقول بولس الرسول : " لأَجْلِ ذلِكَ أَنَا أَصْبِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ لأَجْلِ الْمُخْتَارِينَ ، لِكَيْ يَحْصُلُوا هُمْ أَيْضًا عَلَى الْخَلاَصِ الَّذِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ ، مَعَ مَجْدٍ أَبَدِيٍّ . " ( 2 تيموثاوس 2 : 10 ) الصبر يقود الى الخلاص ، خلاص ٍ لك ولخلاص الآخرين . التعزية ستملأ قلبك ثم تفيض منك الى قلوب غيرك . انظر الى الشمس فوقك ، هل تراها ؟ قد لا تراها الآن بسبب الغيوم ، لكنها هناك دائما ً هناك . تأمل تلك الغيمة المضيئة وسط سواد الغيوم ، هذه الغيمة المضيئة نعمة الله ، صبر الانسان ، تعلن وجود الشمس . الله دائما ً هناك في الشتاء والصيف ، في الليل والنهار ، في التعب والراحة ، الله معك


----------



## sandymena31 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يزيدك نعمه و بركه و معونه قويه شكرا شكرا


----------



## fauzi (18 نوفمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> ربنا يزيدك نعمه و بركه و معونه قويه شكرا شكرا



شكرا  sandymena31
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (18 نوفمبر 2012)

598 - ايها الشبيبة اثبتوا في الرب بعزم القلب . اتكلوا عليه . توجد قوة ٌ في المسيح . فيه الكفاية لكل ما يريد منكم ان تعملوه ولكل حالة ٍ يريد ان تكونوا عليها . قد يسمح الله للبعض بفترة فرح ٍ طويلة في بداءة ايمانهم ، ولكن الله يعلم قلوبنا وكيف اننا سرعان ما نعتمد على فرحنا وليس على المسيح . المسيح غرضنا وليس الفرح . كلما تنمون في معرفة المسيح يزداد فرحكم الآن قدر الفرح فيه ِ في البداءة آلاف المرات  .
اثبتوا في الرب بعزم القلب .إن القلب المتحير هو اكثر الاشياء اضرارا ً بالمؤمنين . عندما يتجه القلب نحو شيء ٍ غير المسيح فإن المؤمن يبتعد عن مصدر القوة . عندما تمتلئ نفسي بالمسيح لا يكون لي شيء ٍ من الدنيويات التافهة قيمة ٌ امام قلبي او عيني ، مهما عظم الشيء امام اهل العالم . إن كان المسيح يسكن في قلبك بالايمان فلا تعود تسأل نفسك ما هو الضرر في هذا الأمر أو ذاك الأمر ، بل بالحري تقول : هل أنا افعل هذا لأجل المسيح ؟ هل يستطيع المسيح أن يسير معي في هذا الأمر ؟ . لا تسمح للعالم أن يدخل قلبك ويأتي بالحيرة الى افكارك . إن الذين قضوا في الحياة سنين كثيرة اختبروها اكثر منا ويعرفون اكثر ماذا تساوي ولكن العالم  يلمع امامنا قصد اجتذابنا . إن ابتساماته ِ خادعة ويستمر يبتسم . يُعطي وعودا ً لا يمكنه تحقيقها ويستمر مع ذلك يُعطيها . إن قلوبكم اكبر من ان يملئها للفيضان . اثبتوا في الرب بعزم القلب . عيشوا مع الله وان تتعلمون ما هو في قلوبكم معه وبنعمته ِ  لا تسمحوا للشيطان ان يدخل بينكم وبين نعمة الله . ومهما تكن المسافة التي قطعتها في البعد عنه ، استندوا على محبته ِ التي لا تُحَد . إن فرحه ُ أن يراكم قد رجعتم . انظروا الى الخطية برعب ولكن لا تخطئوا البتة الى الله بأن تشكّوا في محبته ِ . لقد احبكم وسيحبكم الى النهاية . تحدثوا كثيرا ً مع يسوع . لا تقنعوا بحالة ٍ لا تستطيعون فيها أن  تسيروا مع يسوع وتتكلموا معه كما مع صديق ٍ عزيز . احرصوا دائما على الشركة القوية مع من احبكم وقد غسلكم من خطاياكم بدمه  .


----------



## fauzi (19 نوفمبر 2012)

599 - احيانا ً نشعر بحياتنا فارغة من الخير والفرح والراحة ، ويدوي الفراغ حولنا . ونقول في يأس ٍ وحزن : ليس لنا خير ، ليس عندنا شيء . وتقفز انظارنا فوق ما نملكه ونتصوره بلا قيمة ، لا يشبع ، لا يكفي . هكذا ظنت الأرملة التي جائت الى اليشع النبي تشكو عدم وجود شيء ٍ لها . كان عليها دين ٌ للمرابي الذي جاء ليأخذ ولديها عبدين سدادا ً للدين . وسألها النبي اليشع : "  مَاذَا لَكِ فِي الْبَيْتِ ؟ " ونظرت حولها  في حيرة وقالت في يأس : لا شيء  "  إِلاَّ دُهْنَةَ زَيْتٍ " وطلب منها ان تأتي بكل الفارغ من اوعية بيتها وبيوت جيرانها . وقال لها : "لاَ تُقَلِّلِي " هاتي الكثير الفارغ ، كل اللاشيء عندك . وجائت بالفوارغ فملئها الله لها زيتا ً باعته وسددت دينها . سددت كل الدين من دهنة الزيت وامتلأ كل فراغ واحتياج ٍ لها . ... ووقف المسيح امام الجموع الكثيرة الجائعة ، اشفق عليهم وسأل عما لدى التلاميذ  من طعام .. قالوا : ليس عندنا شيء الا خمسة ارغفة وسمكتين ، وما قيمة هذا اللاشيء لألوف الجياع . ومد المسيح يده واخذ الارغفة الخمسة  والسمكتين وبارك وكسّر واعطى ، واصبح اللاشيء شيئا ً كبيرا ً ، بل اشياء ملئت البطون الفارغة واشبعتها . اكل الجميع وشبعوا ثم رفعوا ما فضل من الكسر اثني عشر قفة ً مملوءة . هل حياتك فارغة ؟ هل اوعيتك فارغة ؟ هل داخلك فارغ ؟ إإتي به للمسيح ، تعال بفوارغك الى المسيح ، يملأ ويشبع ويفيض . يقول بولس الرسول : " فَيَمْلأُ إِلهِي كُلَّ احْتِيَاجِكُمْ بِحَسَبِ غِنَاهُ فِي الْمَجْدِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ. " ( فيلبي 4 : 19 ) الهي ،  الهك واله بولس الرسول غني ويملأ احتياجك بحسب غناه . ما أعظم المنبع ، الله ما اكثر ما لديه ، غناه في المجد . ما اسمى السبيل ، المسيح يسوع . ضع احتياجك امام ذلك المنبع ، الله . ضع فوارغك امام ما لديه ، غناه في المجد . اسأل ذلك بواسطة الطريق لذلك ، المسيح يسوع . لا تعتمد على نفسك ، لاتلجأ الى الغير من البشر . آبارهم مشققة ، ايديهم شحيحة ، نحيلة ، أنانية . أما هو فغني ُ وسخي ٌ ومحب . الله سميع ٌ مجيب يملأ كل فارغ ٍ لديك .


----------



## fauzi (20 نوفمبر 2012)

600 - هل سبق وفكرت في قيمة قلم الرصاص ؟ تصور كيف يكون العالم من غير اقلام الرصاص .. التلاميذ والرسامون والمهندسون والتجار وكل الناس يستعملون قلم الرصاص ... لطالما افادنا القلم ولكننا اليوم نسمعه بصفة ٍ خاصة يُلقي علينا بعض الدروس الهامة .. إن قيمة القلم تتوقف بالاكثر  على عنصره ِ الداخلي . اهم جزء ٍ في القلم ليس خشبه ُ الخارجي من حيث النوع واللون وانما يهمنا كثيرا ً جودة رصاصه ِ ، وكذلك الأمر مع الناس ، لا يهم كثيرا ً الشكل أو اللون الخارجي لكن المهم النفس الداخلية .
ثانيا ً يجب أن يًضحّى بالجزء الخارجي من القلم حتى يمكن الاستفادة منه . قال المسيح : " إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي " ( متى 16 : 24 )  أي لينكر نفسه . وكما يُبرى القلم كذلك يجب أن نبري الانانية والكبرياء قبل أن نكون ذوي نفع ، ولو أن القلم يشعر لتألم من المبراة  ولكن المبراة نافعة ٌ له .. هذه هي التجربة بالنسبة لنا .
توجد في كثير ٍ من اقلام الرصاص ممحاة لمحو الاغلاط "هَلُمَّ نَتَحَاجَجْ ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. إِنْ كَانَتْ خَطَايَاكُمْ كَالْقِرْمِزِ تَبْيَضُّ كَالثَّلْجِ.  " ( اشعياء 1 : 18 )  نعم الغفران لنا من الله ، لا يصلح القلم الا في يد ٍ ذات اهلية ولا يمكن ان تكون حياتنا في يد ٍ ذات كفاية الا اذا كانت في يد السيد ، ولا يستطيع احد ان يخطفه من يده ِ .. شكرا ً لله الذي يعلّمنا كل امور ٍ نافعة  لنا من كل شيء ، فلنشكره هذا اليوم من اجل قلم الرصاص .


----------



## fauzi (22 نوفمبر 2012)

601 - احيانا نحتاج لأن نعرف ارادة الله في شأن ٍ من شؤون حياتنا ونسعى لكي نسمع صوته يحدثنا ويوجهنا ويرشدنا ويرينا الطريق ويرينا الطريق . وننتظر... ننتظر  ان نسمع صوتا ً عاليا ً واضحا ً متميزا ً يملأ السمع ، او نرى ارادته في علامة ٍ أو صورة ٍ أو اسلوب ٍ بشكل ٍ صارخ . ولا نسمع صوت ولا نرى العلامة ، ونحزن ونبتأس ونتحير ، ونتصور ان الله سكت عن الكلام معنا او توقف عن اظهار مشيئته لنا . لكن  الله لا يتحدث دائما ً بصوت ٍ عال ولا يظهر ارادته بعلامة ٍ صارخة . الله احيانا ً يتكلم بصوت منخفض ويظهر ارادته بطريقة ٍ رقيقة ، كما يذكر الكتاب المقدس في اقوال احد اصدقاء ايوب النبي منذ ىالاف السنين  . يقول : " فَمَرَّتْ رُوحٌ عَلَى وَجْهِي ، اقْشَعَرَّ شَعْرُ جَسَدِي ........ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا مُنْخَفِضًا " ( ايوب 4 : 15 ، 16 ) وهكذا يتحدث الله بصوت ٍ منخفض ، بهمس ٍ هادئ لتسمع انت وحدك صوته . لا تنتظر ان يتحدث معك الله وسط ضجيج الاصدقاء والاصحاب الملتفين حولك . لا تنتظر ان يتحدث معك الله وسط ضجيج الافكار والآراء والهواجس تملأ عقلك . لا تنتظر ان يتحدث معك الله  وسط ضجيج النصائح والتوجيهات من الناس بجانبك . لا تنتظر ان يتحدث معك الله وسط ضجيج الاهتمامات والانشغالات الأخرى لك  . إن حدث ذلك فسوف تسمع صوت الله يعلو ويقول : " كُفُّوا وَاعْلَمُوا أَنِّي أَنَا اللهُ " ( مزمور 46 : 10 ) إن حاولت ان تفكر وحدك وتدبر امرك بدونه ستسمعه يأمرك أن تصمت . اصمت امام الله ، فالله يريد ان يحدثك . ابعد الاصحاب والناصحين ، الله يتحدث اليك . اطرد الهموم ، ابعد القلق وابعد الشك . الله يومئ اليك لتسكت حتى يستطيع ان يتكلم . ارفع كل انتباهك له وافتح بصرك وبصيرتك لتراه وكل اذنيك لتسمعه . وحالا ً يتحدث ، يتحدث في صوت ٍ منخفض ، يتحدث حديثا ً خاصا ً يهمك . حين تصمت امام الله وتسكن تستطيع ان تميز صوته . حين تهدأ امام الله وتنصت تستطيع ان تعرف ارادته . الله يحب ان ينفرد بك ، لا يريدك في زحام ٍ وضجيج . الله يوجه كلامه اليك . لا يريد كلامه ُ أن يتوه منك . الآن في هذه اللحظة الله يريد ان يتكلم معك . اخفض الاسواط الاخرى حولك ، اجعل الكل يسكت ، هذا صوت الله ، هو الله يكشف لك ارادته . اسمع وطع وعش مشيئته الآن وكل آن .


----------



## sandymena31 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

يتمحجد و يتبارك اسم الرب اشكرك ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## sandymena31 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

يتمحجد و يتبارك اسم الرب اشكرك ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (24 نوفمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> يتمحجد و يتبارك اسم الرب اشكرك ربنا يبارك خدمتك


شكرا ً sandymena31
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (24 نوفمبر 2012)

602 - في مزاد ٍ غريب عُرض حطام مركب شراعي قديم ٍ للغاية . وتهافت المتنافسون يعرضون اسعارا ً غالية ثمنا ً للخشب ، ورسى المزاد على احد الاثرياء الذي بنى من خشب المركب مكتبة ً  جميلة ثمينة . ان الخشب الذي تُبنى منه المركب حين يبقى في البحر طويلا ً يتشبع بالماء ويواجه العواصف ويصارع الامواج فيزداد قوة ً وصلابة ويصبح من اغلى واحلى واجمل انواع الخشب . وهكذا حصل الرجل على صفقة طيبة من الخشب القديم . الماء يشد  ويجذب الواح الخشب . الامواج تضغط وتصدم وتلاطم الخشب ، فيتقوى ويصلب من الصدمات وتتقارب لوحاته وتتلاصق من حمل الاثقال . وهكذا انت وانا والناس جميعا ً . هناك فرق ٌ بين من يحيا حياة الراحة والرفاهية ومن يحيا حياة الكفاح والصراع والمقاومة والجهاد ، حياة الخشونة والقوة . الاول يعيش لينا ً رخوا ً ينهار لأقل  ضغط ٍ غير عادي يواجهه والثاني يعيش صلبا ً راسخا ً يواجه كل صعوبة ويتغلب على كل عقبة ، لهذا الزم المسيح تلاميذه أن يدخلوا السفينة ويواجهوا العاصفة . ورآهم وهو على الجبل يصارعون الريح والموج وايديهم تمسك بالمجداف . تركهم بعض الوقت يقاومون ويصارعون ويستخدمون قواهم . ثم جائهم ..  جائهم ليكلل جهادهم ماشيا ً على الموج . كان يعرف ان العالم سيصارعهم بعد ذهابه فاعدهم للصراع والجهاد والمقاومة . وعلم انهم سوف يواجهون الحروب والمؤامرات والاضطهاد والظلم فدربهم على مواجهة ذلك كله . حين تواجهك تجربة تحسّب لها وواجهها ، تماسك معها وقاومها ، واجهها ولا تخف . الله يراقب ويعرف انك في ذلك ستزداد قوة ، ولن يتركك تُهزم أو تسقط أو تخور في التجربة . التجربة تقويك وتُعدك لتواجه تجربة ً أعلى . الصراع اليوم يؤهلك لأن تنتصر اليوم وتغلب . حياتك كمؤمن على الارض صراع ٌ مع قوى الشر . خشونة يدك وشدة قبضتك وقوة روحك لازمة ، وستغلب وتنتصر ، هذا وعد الله . تأكد ان الله يراقبك ويشجعك ويقويك ويعضدك .


----------



## fauzi (25 نوفمبر 2012)

603 - في وسط زحام الحياة وضجيج العمل ونحن نسعى ونجري ونلهث ، نسمع صوته ، صوت الله ، يعلو فوق كل صوت ويقول :  تعالوا .. تعالوا الى موضع ٍ  خلاء .. تعالوا الى الخلاء واستريحوا قليلا ً  ( مرقس 6 : 31 ) وننظر الى المسؤوليات حولنا ونتلفت ونتردد ونتوانى ونؤجل ، لكن الله يظل ينادي ويشير ويدعو ويؤكد : " اسْتَرِيحُوا قَلِيلاً " الراحة ُ ليست كسلا ً ، الراحة تجديد للنشاط ، استرجاع ٌ للقوة . ويدعونا الله للخروج من الزحام والتوقف عن الجري ليكلفنا بعمل ٍ آخر ، عمل ٍ أهم ، عمل ٍ يحتاج الى كل الحيوية وكل  النشاط وكل القوة . بعد أن رأى المسيح وجوه تلاميذه ِ معفّرة وعيونهم مرهقة . حين وجد ايديهم مرتخية وارجلهم متعفّرة واجسادهم متعبة ، أخذهم الى موضع ٍ خلاء ليستريحوا ويستعدوا لمعجزة ٍ كبيرة ، معجزة اشباع خمسة ِ آلاف نفس  من خمسة خبزات ٍ وسمكتين . كان عليهم ان يشاركوا في التدبير والاعداد والتوزيع والجمع . وشاهد التاريخ وشهد كيف تحنن الرب وكيف اشبع الجياع . وموسى النبي بعد ان تربى في بيت فرعون ، بعد ان كَبُر وصلُب َ عوده ، بعد أن نمى وتأهل واكتمل استعداده لم يرسله الله حالا ًُُ ليخرج الشعب من مصر . دفعه الله أن يهرب الى البرية ، جعله ُ راعيا ً للغنم وسط السكون وسط الجبال " وَلَمَّا كَمِلَتْ أَرْبَعُونَ سَنَةً " اربعون سنة كاملة في الخلاء في  البرية في جبل حوريب ظهرله ملاك الرب بلهيب نار وسط عُليقة ، عليقة ٍ صغيرة . واذا العليقة تتوقد بالنار والعليقة لم تكن تحترق . وقال الرب : اني قد رأيت مذلة شعبي الذين في مصر وسمعت انينهم ، علمت اوجاعهم فنزلت لأنقذهم ، فالآن هلم ّ فأرسلك الى فرعون وتُخرج شعبي من مصر . حصل موسى على كل حكمة المصريين في قصر فرعون وبين حكمائه ومعلميه ، وانسحب من القصر وذهب الى البرية وبقي في الخلاء اربعين سنة ، ثم دعاه الله وناداه وارسله ُ في مهمة ٍ عظيمة ٍ ثقيلة ٍ هامة . والله يسحبك جانبا ً من اعمالك ومسؤولياتك وواجباتك الى موضع ٍ خلاء للاستراحة والتأني والاستعداد لخدمة ٍ أعظم . اصغي الى صوته ، ميّز دعوته ، اسمع كلامه ، مهما كان الزحام ، مهما كان الضجيج ، مهما زاد العمل ، واخرج الى الخلاء ، استرح ، استعد فالله  الآن يرسلك الى  مهمة ٍ جديدة .


----------



## fauzi (27 نوفمبر 2012)

604 - يدعونا الله ان نعمل شيئا ً ، يأمرنا ويكلفنا بمهمة . ويكون صوت الله واضحا ًوكلماته جلية وعباراته مفهومة . وبرغم ذلك الوضوح كله  نتكاسل في تنفيذ الامر ونتلكأ . ندعي عدم الفهم ، نتعلل  بعدم التأكد من صوت الله ونبرات صوته . لا لأن المهمة صعبة ولا لأن الأمر عسير ولا لأن الدعوة ثقيلة ، بل لان قلوبنا جامدة ولأن اذهاننا مغلقة ولأن ارادتنا معاندة . ونؤجل ، والتأجيل الواعي للاستعداد للطاعة ليس شرا ً . ونتأنى ، والتأني الحكيم لأتقان العمل ليس عيبا ً أو عارا ً . العيب هو الاهمال ، الشر هو التصامم ، الخطر هو عدم الطاعة . عدم الطاعة يمنع عنا بركة الطاعة . اهمال الدعوة يحرمنا من نعمة التمتع بها . حين يدعونا الله لا بد من تلبية الدعوة . حين يأمرنا الله لا بد من الانصياع والطاعة . المؤمن الحقيقي يلبي الدعوة ويطيع الأمر . كلّف الله ابراهيم بمهمة ٍ جديدة لم يكن قد كلّف بها احدا ً قبله . كان الله يريد ان يؤكد عهده ُ لابراهيم وجميع اهل بيته . قال الله : "  يُخْتَنُ مِنْكُمْ كُلُّ ذَكَرٍ ...... فَيَكُونُ عَلاَمَةَ عَهْدٍ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ." ( تكوين 17 :  10 ، 11 ) واطاع ابراهيم الله . اطاع "  فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ عَيْنِهِ كَمَا كَلَّمَهُ اللهُ." في ذلك اليوم عينه كما كلمه الرب . لم يؤجل الطاعة الى الغد . كان يعلم ان التأجيل سيحرمه من بركة تأكيد عهد الله له . حين نطيع الله بمجرد سماع صوته وفهم قوله نسعد لتنفيذ مشيئته . لتكن يا رب مشيئتك  " فَلْتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ "  في ذلك اليوم عينه . المؤمن لا يتسائل عن سبب الدعوة . لا يسأل عن هدف الأمر . المؤمن يطيع  بلا سؤال . المؤمن يطيع لأنه مؤمن بمعطي الأمر . لا تتلكأ ، لا تتباطأ ، لا تؤجل ، لا تتأنى . اطع الله حالا ً . اطع امر الله في ذلك اليوم عينه كما يكلمك الله . الطاعة يجب ان تكون تامة ، ويجب ان تكون سريعة ً فورية . الطاعة الناقصة ليست طاعة ، والطاعة المؤجلة لا تمجد الله . أطع بالكامل ، أطع حالا ً . انجز العمل كله ، لبي الدعوة الآن ، تَنَل كل البركة وتنل البركة بسرعة . هكذا نتعامل مع الله ، وهكذا يسعد بك الله .


----------



## sandymena31 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ليسوع


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ليسوع


شكرا sandymena31
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2012)

605 - كثيرا ً ما نمد ايدينا الى الله بحذر ٍ ونقترب منه بتردد  ونسعى اليه بحرص . نمد ايدينا في عدم استحقاق ونقترب منه في عدم ثقة ونسعى اليه في شك . نتعامل مع الله تعامل العبيد الذين يكتفون بالفتات الساقط من غناه . في مذلة ٍ نقترب ، في استجداء ٍ نطلب ، في فقر واحتياج ٍ نستعطي منه . والله لا ينظر الينا هكذا . الله لا يرانا عبيدا ً اذلاء منبوذين . الله يعتبرنا ابناء احباء . الله اختارنا خاصة ً له متميزين اصفياء . قال المسيح : "  أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي ..... لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيدًا ...... لكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ " ( يوحنا 15 : 14 : 15 ) و كأبناء فلنا الحق أن نقترب الى الآب بدالة الابناء . وكأحباء فلنا الامتياز ان نتعامل مع الله تعامل الأحباء . لا نستجدي ، لا نستعطي بل نسأل بكرامة ٍ واستحقاق . لا نبقى في الظل نختبأ ونختفي في ظلام العبودية بل نظهر في النور نقف وننتصب في ثقة ٍ واطمئنان . وكأب ٍ يسعد بسداد احتياجات ابنائه يدعونا الله أن نسأل ، نسأل اي شيء . يقول : " وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالابْنِ " ( يوحنا 14 : 13 ) إن سألتم شيئا ً ً بإسمي فإني افعله . سؤال الابن من الآب يختلف عن سؤال المتسول . عطاء الآب للابن يختلف عن عطاء المتصدق . الابن يسأل في استحقاق ٍ  وثقة ويسر ٍ وسعادة ، والآب يُعطي في سخاء ٍ وإغداق ٍ وسرور ٍ ومحبة . فلماذا وانت ابن ٌ تتردد وتتراجع وتشك وتتوسل ؟ تقدم بحق البنوة مرفوع الرأس مصلوب العود . لا تقنع بالفتات ، اطلب الخبز ، خبز البنين . لا تقبع في الوادي ، ارتفع ، اعلو ، اصعد الجبل . قاع الوادي مظلم ٌ رطب ، بارد ٌ كئيب مليء ٌ بالهموم . قمة الجبل منيرة ٌ دافئة تغطيها الشمس والصحة والبهجة . لا تحيا كالعبيد حياة الفئران والحشرات والبوم والحيات ، بل عش حياة البنين ، حياة النسور والطيور ، حياة النور . لا تبقى في اعماق الهاوية المظلمة ، تسلق المرتفعات المشرقة . لا تزحف في الوادي بل اقفز نحو السماء ، الى الاسمى ، الى الارفع ، الى الانبل ، الى الأمجد ، الى حيث الله ، الى حضن الله ، الى حضرة الله .


----------



## sandymena31 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكر الله و اسكرك خوضوع رائع كله امل و رجاء


----------



## fauzi (29 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا  sandymena31
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (29 نوفمبر 2012)

606 - في الفجر قبل طلوع الشمس اطلق فرعون الشعب فخرجوا مسرعين . جروا باقصى سرعة ٍ حاملين متاعهم على  اكتافهم واولادهم بايديهم . ووصلوا الى الخلاء المتسع بعيدا ً عن ارض العبودية ووقفوا امام البحر ، واخذوا يتنسمون النسائم الرقيقة الرطبة التي جائتهم من ناحية الماء . وفجأة صرخ  من ينادي بأن المصريين وجاؤوا خلفهم . جاؤوا بمركبات ٍ وخيل ٍ وسلاح ٍ كثير ، فزعوا جدا وصرخوا في غضب ٍ وخوف . قالوا لموسى : " هَلْ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَتْ قُبُورٌ فِي مِصْرَ أَخَذْتَنَا لِنَمُوتَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ ؟ " (  خروج 14 : 11 ) والتفت موسى خلفه فوجد بحرا ً من الجند تُبرق اسلحتهم في اشعة الشمس ، ونظر امامه فوجد بحرا ً من الماء الازرق الداكن الزرقة يمتد امامهم . ورفع وجهه الى الله وصرخ للرب ثم قال للشعب : " (لاَ تَخَافُوا. قِفُوا وَانْظُرُوا خَلاَصَ الرَّبِّ " ) وقال الرب لموسى : " «مَا لَكَ تَصْرُخُ إِلَيَّ ؟ قُلْ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنْ يَرْحَلُوا." وقال موسى للشعب ان يرحلوا ولم يكن امامهم سبيل ٌ الا الطاعة ، اطاعوا  ومدوا ارجلهم واندفعوا الى الامام ولمست اقدامهم الماء وغاصت فيه ، واذا بالماء يهرب من تحت اقدامهم ، انشق الماء ، ارتفع سورا ً عن يمينهم وعن يسار . وكان موسى قد مد عصاه على البحر وشقه  ودخل شعب الله في اليابسة . اخذ الجميع يجري ويهرول بفرحة والاطفال يقفزون  ويرقصون على صوت الهرج والمرح ارتفعت الضحكات والزغاريد ، تزاحموا يهربون ، اقترب الاولاد من السور المائي ولمسوه ، ابتلت اصابعهم وبقي الماء مرتفعا ً . مدت  الامهات ايديهن وابعدن اولادهن ، وابتلت ثيابهن وترطبت وجوههن . امر الرجال النسوة والاولاد أن يصمتوا . زادوا صخبا ً وهم يتقافزون امامهم . خجل الشيوخ من انفسهم لتذمرهم على موسى واخفى الشباب وجوههم عنه لشكهم في قدرة الله . وانت تمر  في ضيقة ٍ ، حين تشك و تتذمر وتشكو  اذكر هذا المشهد ، مشهد عبور الشعب وسط الماء الذي خشوه وهو يحميهم . خافوا الغرق فجعلهم الله يمشون وسط  ماء البحر . هل تخاف الضيقة امامك ؟ سينفخ الله فيها فتنشق وتتراجع وتبتعد الى يمينك والى يسارك ، بعيدة ً عنك  ، وتسير على الارض اليابسة المعبدة امامك ، تسير وسط الضيقة ولا تبتل اقدامك . قال موسى للشعب : ارحلوا  - ورحلوا سالمين . ويقول الله لك برغم الضيقة : ارحل ، تقدم ، سر بثبات .


----------



## fauzi (30 نوفمبر 2012)

607 - يقول الله لنا كما هو وارد ٌ في نبوة اشعياء النبي " مِنْ جِهَةِ عَمَلِ يَدِي أَوْصُونِي " ( اشعياء 45 : 11 ) يريدنا الله ان نطلب منه ، بل ان نوصيه بأن يعمل لنا عجائب وآيات ٍ خارقة . نعم فعمل يديه عجائب وآيات ، يقول : "  أَنَا صَنَعْتُ الأَرْضَ وَخَلَقْتُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَيْهَا . يَدَايَ أَنَا نَشَرَتَا السَّمَاوَاتِ ، وَكُلَّ جُنْدِهَاأَنَا أَمَرْتُ . ". عجيب ٌ وعظيم ٌ ومجيد ٌ عمل يدي الله خالق السماوات والارض . ويريدنا الله ان نوصيه من جهة عمل يديه . ادرك يشوع ذلك في وقت  المعركة التي كان يقودها ، أمر الشمس والقمر ويقول بكل قوة " يَا شَمْسُ دُومِي عَلَى جِبْعُونَ ، وَيَا قَمَرُ عَلَى وَادِي أَيَّلُونَ " ( يشوع 10 : 12 ) كان يريد النصرة ، ودامت  الشمس ووقف القمر حتى انتقم الشعب من اعدائه . وعرف ذلك ايليا النبي ، وفي صراعه ِ مع الملك آخاب ،  أمر السماء أن لا تمطر ، ولم تمطر السماء وجف مطرها ثلاث سنين وستة اشهر ، ثم امرها ان تمطر فامطرت . يعطي الله اولاده المؤمنين الحق في أن يوصوه ويطلبوا منه  عمل اعظم الاعمال ، فيعملها ، كل اعمال الله الخارقة يعملها للمؤمن ايضا ً ، بل يعملها المؤمن بنفسه  . قال المسيح : " اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ : مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَالأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا يَعْمَلُهَا هُوَ أَيْضًا " ( يوحنا 14 : 12 )
" وَهذِهِ الآيَاتُ تَتْبَعُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ : يُخْرِجُونَ الشَّيَاطِينَ بِاسْمِي ، وَيَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ جَدِيدَةٍ. يَحْمِلُونَ حَيَّاتٍ ، وَإِنْ شَرِبُوا شَيْئًا مُمِيتًا لاَ يَضُرُّهُمْ ،  وَيَضَعُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَرْضَى فَيَبْرَأُونَ " ( مرقس 16 :17 ، 18 ) وقال المسيح : مهما طلبتم من الآب باسمي يعطيكم . لا  يصعب على الله شيء ، هو القادر على عمل كل مستحيل ويعمل ذلك  لنا إن اوصيناه من جهة عمل يديه ، إن سألناه . حين صرخ الأعميان الى يسوع يطلبان ان يرحمهما ، وقف يسوع وسألهما : " مَاذَا تُرِيدَانِ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ بِكُمَا ؟ " ( متى 20 : 32 ) ماذا تريدان ؟ ماذا تريد ؟ ماذا تريدون ان يفعل الله ؟ اطلب ، اطلبوا منه ان يفعل ، اوصوه من جهة عمل يديه . وحين تحاجج مع المرأة الكنعانية التي جائت تطلب منه شفاء ابنتها ، احترم منطقها وعظم ايمانها ورضخ لارادتها وقال لها : " لِيَكُنْ لَكِ كَمَا تُرِيدِينَ " ( متى 15 : 28 )  وكلنا لا ندرك الطاقة التي وضعها الله في متناول ايدينا ، الله وضع بين ايدينا اعظم  بل كل موارده  بالايمان . تقدم ، اطلب ، اوصي ، خذ من الله ما تشاء .


----------



## fauzi (2 ديسمبر 2012)

608 - بعد ان قام المسيح من الموت ، ظهر لتلاميذه ِ مرات ٍ كثيرة . اقام في وسطهم ، تحدث اليهم ، تناول الطعام معهم ، وفرحوا جدا ً وتشجعوا وارادوا ان يذهبوا الى العالم اجمع ليعلنوا الاخبار السارة ويبشروا بملكوت السماوات ، وارادهم المسيح ان يقوموا بذلك ، لكنه دبر لهم قوة ً تؤهلهم لذلك ، دبّر لهم الروح القدس ، موعد الآب وطلب منهم أن يبقوا ويقيموا في اورشليم الى ان يُلبسوا قوة ً من الاعالي ، قوة الروح القدس الذي يجعلهم شهودا ً له الى اقصى الأرض . وكان الروح القدس يحرك التلاميذ ويرشدهم ويوجههم . احيانا ً يدعوهم للشهادة ويرسلهم ، واحيانا ً يمنعهم ويوقفهم عن الكلام . بينما كان فيلبس في السامرة يكرز بالمسيح وسط الآيات والفرح العظيم ، واذا بملاك الرب يطلب منه أن يترك السامرة والنفوس التي ربحها هناك ويذهب الى الجنوب ، الى غزة في البرية وسط الجفاف والرمال ، ووجد مركبة ً بها خصيٌّ حبشي ، وطلب الروح القدس من فيلبس أن يكلمه ، وفتح فيلبس فاه وابتدأ يكلم الرجل ويبشره بالمسيح ، وآمن الخصي واعلن ايمانه ُ بالمسيح يسوع ابن الله . ووقفت المركبة ونزلا منها وعمّد فيلبس الخصي بأمر الروح القدس . وفي أحيان أخرى كان الروح القدس يمنع الرسل من الكلام . بينما كان بولس الرسول ومرافقوه يجتازون البلاد ، يشددون الكنائس منعهم الروح القدس أن يتكلموا بالكلمة في آسية . ولم يكن ذلك لأن الله يمنع انتشار الكلمة هناك لكن الله كان في قلبه ان يدرّب التلاميذ والرسل على اتبّاع ارشاده .  ولم يكن الوقت قد حان ليذهبوا الى هناك ، لم يحن الوقت بعد . لم يكن الحقل مهيأ ولا النفوس مستعدة فاقفل الروح القدس الباب . اسأل الرب دائما ً واطلب ارشاد الروح القدس لتعرف الى اين تسير . هل تدفع الباب وتدخل ؟ أم  تتوقف وتتأنى  أم تتراجع وتبتعد ؟ الروح القدس يغلق كل باب لا يتفق مع ارادة الله ويفتح كل باب ويمد كل طريق يوصّل الى مشيئة الله . سر في طريقك مطمئنا ً ما دام الروح القدس يقودك ، وتوقف عن السير وكف عن السعي إن أراد روح الله ذلك . كن حساسا ً لصوت الروح ، امتثل لأمره . لا تحزن إن أغلق الباب في وجهك وانتظر الباب الذي يفتحه لك .


----------



## fauzi (3 ديسمبر 2012)

609 -  الشيطان يجول حولنا ويصول ، يلتف ويدور ، لا يمل ، لا يتعب ، لا ييأس ، في كل وقت ٍ يتواجد ويحاول ان يشوه جمال حياتنا ، يحزنه فرحنا ويضايقه نصرنا . في لحظة انتصارنا وتحقيقنا فوزا ً وسط هتاف النصر نسمع صرير اسنانه . في وقت خدمتنا وجهادنا وسط حصاد الرب نراه وقد كشّر عن انيابه . إن حولّنا وجوهنا عن فرحة النُصرة اليه فقدنا لذة الرضا . إن ابتعدت انظارنا عن العمل الذي نقوم به تعثرت اقدامنا . حين يضايقنا بهجومه ويقلقنا بتجاربه نلجأ الى الله يخلّصنا . حين يوجه ضرباته الينا نواجهه ونقاومه فيهرب منا . حذرنا المسيح منه وأكد لنا ان في العالم سيكون لنا ضيق لكنه في نفس الوقت طمأن قلوبنا وأكد لنا انه قد غلب العالم ، وبغلبته نغلب وبنصرته ننتصر وبقدرته نسحقه ونحطمه . ولا تخلو حياة المؤمن من اوقات ٍ يواجه فيها حروب ابليس ، لكن الله يسلحنا لنقاومه  وندحره ونغلبه ونطرده بعيدا ً . وكلما زادت هجمات العدو كلما زادت تقوية الرب لنا وتعضيده ايانا . ويضاعف الله قدرتنا فكلما احتك الحديد تولّد تيار الطاقة ، ويجعل الله هجومه لنا بركة وحربه لنا بطولة وعزة ونصرة . البطولة ليست بالعزة والرفاهية والراحة بل بالجهاد والحرب والكفاح . في وسط المحن يُشق طريق الفوز ، في وسط الضيق يأتي الفرج . كلما ضاق الطريق وصعُب وامتلأ بالعقبات كلما رَحُبت نهايته واتسعت . الضيق شعار العظمة والجهاد والعذاب  يقودان الى المجد . في طريق الشهد إبر النحل وفي سبيل الورد الاشواك الحادة . من اعماق السجن ووسط القيود تتصاعد التسابيح والترانيم . من ظلمة الاضطهاد وتحت  لسعات السياط تعلو الاغاني والاناشيد . حول العرش ، وسط الهتاف والتمجيد يقف الذين اجتازوا الضيقة العظيمة . كل ابطال التاريخ ورسل الايمان عبروا الطريق على أسنّة الرماح واعتلوا سلم المجد على اشواك ٍ تُدمي وجمر نار ٍ يُحرق ويؤلم . الطريق الى العظمة ِ يمر بنفق ٍ ٍ مظلم من العذاب . وينفرج ويتسع ويمتد ويصفو ويُنير في نهاية السرداب . الوتر المشدود يُعطي اعذب الالحان ، وصرخة الألم تُصبح لحن الفرح .


----------



## fauzi (4 ديسمبر 2012)

610 - " رَأَى الرَّبُّ أَنَّ شَرَّ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ كَثُرَ فِي الأَرْضِ  "  ، كل افكار قلبه ِ شر ، وكل اعماله خطأ وعار . " فَحَزِنَ الرَّبُّ أَنَّهُ عَمِلَ الإِنْسَانَ فِي الأَرْضِ"  . شوهت الخطية الانسان وخربت قلبه . وكان لا بد ان يواجه الرب شر الانسان بحزم . واصطفى الله عبده نوحا ً واولاده الصالحين فبنوا فلكا ً . وقال الله لنوح : " نِهَايَةُ كُلِّ بَشَرٍ قَدْ أَتَتْ أَمَامِي  ........... ادْخُلْ أَنْتَ وَجَمِيعُ بَيْتِكَ إِلَى الْفُلْكِ ، لأَنِّي إِيَّاكَ رَأَيْتُ بَارًّا لَدَيَّ فِي هذَا الْجِيلِ." وجاء الطوفان ... كان المطر على الارض اربعين يوما ً واربعين ليلة . وتكاثرت المياه وارتفع الفلك عن الارض ، ومات ذي  كل جسد ٍ كان يدب على الارض .. وتعاظمت المياه على الارض مئة ً وخمسين يوما ً ، ثم ذكر الله نوحا ً ومن معه ، وهدأت المياه وانسدت ينابيع الغمر وطاقات السماء وامتنع المطر من السماء وظهرت رؤوس الجبال ، وارسل الغراب فخرج مترددا ً حتى نشفت المياه عن الارض . ثم ارسل الحمامة من عنده ليرى هل قلت المياه عن وجه الارض ؟ . وطارت الحمامة فوق جثث الغرقى ووجدت الموت يخيم على كل مكان . ولم تجد الحمامة مقرا ً لرجلها فرجعت اليه الى الفلك . وبعد سبعة ايام عاد نوح وارسل الحمامة من الفلك ، فاتت اليه الحمامة عند المساء واذا ورقة زيتون خضراء في فمها . وسط هدير المياه المنجرفة علت شجرة الزيتون مكللة ً بالخضرة واعلنت فروعها واوراقها انحسار غضب الله عن الانسان . وطارت الحمامة حول الشجرة وابتسمت الزيتونة للحمامة ورحبت بها . وحطت الحمامة على فرع ٍ رطب تأرجح بها وهلل لها ومد لها يده بورقة خضراء . وتناولت الحمامة الورقة الخضراء رسالة العفو والسلام والغفران وعادت الى صاحبها ، الى نوح ، الى الانسان تبشر بالسلام على الارض . وانفتحت كوى الفلك وخرج نوح الانسان الى رحابة عفو الله . ورأى نوح في السماء قوسا ً ملونا ً في السحاب ميثاقا ً مع الله . والله سبحانه برغم الطوفان حولك يعفو ويصفح ، إن جئت اليه معترفا ً بخطاياك مستغفرا ً نادما ً " فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ " ( 1 يوحنا 1 : 9 ) هذه هي الورقة الخضراء تحملها لك حمامة السلام تُعلن لك رحمة الله وميثاقه المنشور في السماء . قوس الله في السحاب  يعلن لك عفوه ُ ومحبته ُ لأنه هو الله ، الله المحبة .


----------



## fauzi (6 ديسمبر 2012)

611 - «لَمَّا تَكَلَّمَ أَفْرَايِمُ بِرَعْدَةٍ تَرَفَّعَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. وَلَمَّا أَثِمَ بِبَعْلٍ مَاتَ.» (هوشع 1:13)

هنالك قوّة فعّالة هائلة وسُلطة في كلام الشخص البار. عندما يتكلّم، يؤثّر على حياة الآخرين. لكلماته وزن كبير. يحترمه البشر كمُستحق للاحترام والطاعة.
لكن إذا سقط نفس الشخص في خطية، يفقد كل تأثيره الإيجابي على الآخرين. النغمة السلطويّة التي كان يتكلّم بها تفسد. لا يعود الناس يطلبون مشورته. إذا حاول أن يقدّمها، يميلون إلى النظر إليها بعَين شبه ساخرة ويقولون، «أيها الطبيب إشف نفسك» أو «أخرج الخشبة التي في عينك أوّلاً، ثم أخرج القذى من عيني.» فتصمت شفتاه.
يؤكّد هذا على أهمية المحافظة على شهادة صادقة حتى النهاية. البداية الحسنة مهمّة لكن ليس كفاية. إن نتخلّى عن استعدادنا في أواخر عهدنا، يحتجب مجد الأيام الأولى في ضباب العار.
نعلم، طبعاً، أنه حين نفشل ، نستطيع أن نتوجّه إلى الله معترفين طالبين الصفح. نعلم أنه يستطيع أن يعيد السنوات التي أكلها الجراد أي يمكننا من التعويض عن الأيام التي أضعناها. لكن لا يستطيع أحد أن ينكر أنه من الأفضل تجنُّب السقوط كلياً بدل الشفاء منه. من الأفضل عدم تهشيم شهادتنا ممّا أن نحاول إلصاق الأجزاء المهشّمة معاً ثانية. فدعونا نصلّي لكي ننهي مسيرتنا بفرح.


----------



## fauzi (6 ديسمبر 2012)

612 - ما ان نسلم للرب حياتنا ونسلك في طريقه حتى تتراكم امامنا الصعاب . احيانا ً نتصور العكس ونتوقع ان الله سوف  يطرد  بقوته الشدائد من امامنا . سار الشعب في البرية سنوات وما ان وصلوا الى مشارف ارض كنعان حتى واجهوا العمالقة ، وقفوا في طريقهم واعترضوا طريقهم ، طريق التقدم . بولس الرسول حين كان بعيدا ً عن طريق الرب سار حياته بسهولة ٍ ويسر لكنه في الدقيقة التي قبل فيها الرب تسرب الصراع الى حياته ، صراع ٌ دائم ٌ مستمر . نبتت الاشواك الحادة القاسية امامه ، تجمعت الشدائد والاخطار وعظمت . ما ان بدأ المسيرة مع الرب حتى بدأ الكفاح والصراع الذي لم يتوقف ابدا ً . ما ان خطا الطريق لحمل رسالة الخلاص للأمم حتى قام عليه اليهود ليقتلوه . هاج البحر وكاد ان يبتلعه لولا ان ارسل اليه الرب قطعة خشب لينقذه . ومن محاكمة ٍ الى جلد ٍ الى ضرب الى اهانة الى اتهام ٍ ظالم ٍ الى شوكة ٍ في الجسد . ويكتب  الرسول الذي يصارع التجارب والاضطهاد بضراوة ٍ وعنف ٍ ويقول : " مُكْتَئِبِينَ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مُتَضَايِقِينَ. " ( 2 كورنثوس  4 : 8 ) التجربة تسبب الاكتئاب للوهلة الاولى لكن سرعان ما يدرك المؤمن انه يصارع بسبب ايمانه فيختفي الضيق والتذمر " مُتَحَيِّرِينَ ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ يَائِسِينَ " وهذه مرحلة ٌ اخرى للصراع مرحلة التحير . الحيرة ليست لعدم فهم ارادة الله بل الحيرة لمعرفة الطريق الذي تسير فيه . ويظهر نور الرب وسط ظلام الحيرة يرشد ويقود الى الطريق المستقيم . ثم يقول : " مُضْطَهَدِينَ ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مَتْرُوكِينَ." وفي هذه المرحلة يجثم الاضطهاد علينا ، يضغط ويثقل وتتصاعد حدته ، لكننا وسط الاضطهاد نرى وجه الله  وسط الأتون يسير معنا فلا تحارق شعرة ٌ من رؤوسنا ، هو لا يتركنا . والمؤمن المضطهد وحده هو الذي يرى الرب يسير بجواره يعضده ويسانده . ويتوالى الصراع ويتمادى العدو في هجومه ، لكننا نكون " مَطْرُوحِينَ ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ هَالِكِينَ. " حتى لو صُرعنا والقى بنا العدو وملأ جسدنا بالطعنات وغطت الجروح صدورنا لا نهلك أبدا ً لا نهلك . الضربات ليست الأخيرة ، الطعنات ليست القاضية . نعمة ٌ من الله تلحق بنا وتغلّف حياتنا ، قوة الله تكفينا وتحمينا وتحيينا . ويصل المؤمن الى الذروة فيقول الرسول المضطهد : " حَامِلِينَ فِي الْجَسَدِ كُلَّ حِينٍ إِمَاتَةَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ " الموت يتحول الى حياة ، الهزيمة تتحول الى نصرة ، الجلجثة تقودنا الى القيامة ، وتعود الينا قوة المسيح .


----------



## fauzi (7 ديسمبر 2012)

613 - الله يعرفنا جيدا ً ، هو صانعنا ، هو الذي نسجنا في بطون امهاتنا . وهو يعدّنا لقصد ٍ خاص . وهو يعينّنا لأعمال ٍ محددة . لم يخلق أحد منا عبثا ً أو لتحصيل حاصل أو بلا سبب . يقول اشعياء النبي : " الرَّبُّ مِنَ الْبَطْنِ دَعَانِي. مِنْ أَحْشَاءِ أُمِّي ذَكَرَ اسْمِي " ( اشعياء 49 : 1 ) الانسان والامم يدعوهم ويذكرهم لمهمة ٍ خاصة وتكليف ٍ معين وأمر ٍ بذاته . ويستمر اشعياء النبي فيقول : " وَجَعَلَ فَمِي كَسَيْفٍ حَادٍّ " لأنه كلفه ُ بأن يحمل كلامه ُ للشعب ، كلاما ً قويا ً حادا ً حازما ً " فِي ظِلِّ يَدِهِ خَبَّأَنِي وَجَعَلَنِي سَهْمًا مَبْرِيًّا. فِي كِنَانَتِهِ أَخْفَانِي . " في الظل حيث لا ضوء ، لا نور ، لا شمس أو قمر . كل واحد ٍ منا يغشاه الظل في فترة ٍ من فترات الحياة ، وهذه الفترة ضرورية قبل ان يبهر نور الشمس عيوننا . نحتاج الى الظل ، الى الراحة من الوهج لنرى جمال الالوان وروعة النور ، وهذا الظل في يده ، في يد الله ... يخبئني في ظل يده .. لا ظلمة ً داكنة ً قاسية قاتلة سوداء تعيسة ، بل ظل ً هادئ ٌ رقيق ، اعتى التجارب ، ظل ٌ هادئ رقيق في ظل  يده يحتضننا فيه ، يعلّمنا ، يدرّبنا ، يعدّنا ، يجهّزنا ، يعتني بنا . واثناء ذلك يجعلنا سهام ً مبرية ، سهاما ً حادة ً قوية ً قادرة .. قادرة ً على تنفيذ المهمة والقيام بالتكليف وتحقيق الأمر . يُجلسك الله في الظل ليعدّك لما أعدّه لك وما اعدّك له . يضعك في يده ٍ ويخفيك الى ان تنمو وتنضج ويصلب عودك ، ثم يطلقك سهما ً مبريا ً ينطلق الى ابعد ما يريدك ان تصل اليه وتحقق اسمى واعظم و اقصى وامجد مقاصده ٍ وأهدافه . لا تحزن لوجودك في الظل ، ظل يده ِ يضلك . لا تيأس إن طال بقائك في الظل فلم يحن وقت انطلاقك بعد . لا تتعجل الانطلاق فالوقت ملك ٌ له . لا تخشى النسيان في الظل فيده ُ تحيط بك . وحين يُطلقك يتبعك بنظره ِ بعنايته ِ بمحبته ِ . انت له ، في الظل في يده . وانت له في الخلاء منطلقا ً من يده . يرعاك بين اصابعه ويرعاك مرسلا ً من قِبله   .


----------



## fauzi (8 ديسمبر 2012)

614 - نأتي الى الرب بطلبة ، نرفع قلوبنا له بسؤال ، نقدم امام عرشه ِ احتياجا ً  . ويتلقى الرب الطلب ويصل اليه السؤال ويعرف الاحتياج ما دمنا طلبنا بايمان . ويغد ّ الله استجابة الطلب ويجهّز الجواب ويوفر الاحتياج ويحضّر البركة . وننتظر كما يقول حبقوق النبي : " 	عَلَى مَرْصَدِي أَقِفُ ، وَعَلَى الْحِصْنِ أَنْتَصِبُ ، وَأُرَاقِبُ لأَرَى مَاذَا يَقُولُ لِي ، وَمَاذَا أُجِيبُ عَنْ شَكْوَايَ." ( حبقوق 2 : 1 ) ينتظر ويراقب  كما ننتظر . يقف على مرصد ٍ عال ٍ ويعتلي حصنا ً مرتفعا ً حتى تسهل الرؤيا ويمكن المراقبة . وينفذ صبر البعض ويزداد التوتر وتخبّط الاقدام في تعجّل ٍ وقلق . ويتأنى الرب ويمل البعض الانتظار ، ويتعبون ويتركون المرصد وينزلون من الحصن . يتصورون التأني رفضا ً والتأجيل عدم قبول والتواني غلقا ً للابواب . واجاب الرب حبقوق وقال : " اكْتُبِ الرُّؤْيَا وَانْقُشْهَا عَلَى الأَلْوَاحِ لِكَيْ يَرْكُضَ قَارِئُهَا ، لأَنَّ الرُّؤْيَا بَعْدُ إِلَى الْمِيعَادِ ، وَفِي النِّهَايَةِ تَتَكَلَّمُ وَلاَ تَكْذِبُ. إِنْ تَوَانَتْ فَانْتَظِرْهَا لأَنَّهَا سَتَأْتِي إِتْيَانًا وَلاَ تَتَأَخَّرُ." التأجيل لا يعني الرفض ، التأجيل لأن الله يختار الوقت المناسب للاستجابة . افكار الله ليست افكارك ، طُرُق الله ليست طُرُقك ، أوقات الله ليست اوقاتك . حين تتسرع انت يتأنى الله ويصبر ، هو يعلم قدرتك واستعدادك لقبول بركته ِ ونعمته ِ " وَلِذلِكَ يَنْتَظِرُ الرَّبُّ لِيَتَرَاءَفَ عَلَيْكُمْ. وَلِذلِكَ يَقُومُ لِيَرْحَمَكُمْ ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهُ حَقّ. " ( اشعياء 30 : 18 ) انتظار الرب له حكمة ٌ وهدف . قد تكون الاستجابة لم تنضج ، ما تزال فجّة . وحصولك عليها الآن قد يضر معدتك ، لا يفيدك بل يسبب ضرر . وقد تكون انت ليس مستعدا ً بعد لتلقي البركة والنعمة والجواب . احيانا ً نطلب ما نشتاق اليه ونرغبه لا ما نحتاج اليه ونفتقده . الله يعرف  قدر الاحتياج وقدرة الانتظار وقوة الايمان . كم من بركات يُعدّها الله لطالبيه وحين يأتي وقت العطاء لا تجد من ينتظر . حين تطلب انتظر " الرُّؤْيَا بَعْدُ إِلَى الْمِيعَادِ " ما يزال الوقت المناسب لم يحل . انتظر وراقب ، الله يُعدّها لك "  إِنْ تَوَانَتْ فَانْتَظِرْهَا لأَنَّهَا سَتَأْتِي إِتْيَانًا وَلاَ تَتَأَخَّرُ " التأني ليس تأخيرا ً والتواني ليس رفضا ً . الله يعرف احتياجك ، هو يعرفه . الله يعرف قوة انتظارك ، هو يعرفك . انتظر ، راقب ، لا تيأس ولا تفشل . هو يسمع وهو يستجيب في حينه .


----------



## sandymena31 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (9 ديسمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> شكرا ربنا يبارك خدمتك


شكرا sandymena31
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (9 ديسمبر 2012)

615 - لقد أخطأ من قال ان المسيحية دين ذل ٍ وخنوع ، فالمسيحي لا يثور على السلطة ولا يخرج على القانون لأنه بشهادته ِ لعمل المسيح في قلبه ِ الشجاع وبحياته ِ البعيدة عن الخضوع لأبليس هو بطل . أن تسمح لمن اساء اليك من الناس ليس بذلٍٍّ ، وأن تصفح عمن شتمك ليس بخنوع ، وأن تدير خدك الأيسر لمن يضربك على الأيمن ليس بضعف . المسيحية دين محبة ٍ لا بغضاء ، دين فداء ٍ وبذل ٍ وغيرة لا دين أنانية  ٍ وشح ٍ واحقاد . دين تسامح ٍ وغفران ٍ لا دين اعتداء ٍ وانتقام . المسيحي يتحمل الأذى  والاحتقار والاساءة من أجل اسم سيده ِ ويصفح عن كل ذلك لأن المسيح نفسه ُ خُذِل َوأُحتُقَر وأهين ومات من أجلنا .. فهل كان المسيح ذليلا ً ؟ وهل لم تكن لديه القدرة على رد الضربة ضربتين والسن سنين .
المسيحية هي المسيح ، والمسيح يطلب منا الكمال على الرغم من استحالته ِ علينا نحن البشر الضعفاء . المسيحية لا ترضى بانصاف الحلول لأنها بذلك تنزع عن المسيح صفة القدسية الكاملة . وعندما يُطلب منا أن نحب أعدائنا ونبارك لاعنينا ونحوّل لمن  يلطمنا على خدنا الأيمن خدنا الأيسر ، فيُراد أن نسمو الى الذروة .. نعم  ... تكسر المسيحية اجنحة البغضاء والحقد بقوة المحبة والتسامح فيُصبح المسيحي بهما بطلا ً وشجاع .


----------



## fauzi (9 ديسمبر 2012)

616 - نقف امام الله ونرفع له احتياجاتنا ونطلب ، وبعد ان نطلب ننتظر الاستجابة وسداد الاحتياج . ونمد ايدينا في تعجّل ونفتحها في توتر وعدم صبر . وتتوتر اصابعنا وتهتز وتمل وتتحرك وتبتعد . تنقبض وتُقفل وتتشاغل بأشياء أخرى بعيدا ً عن عطاء الله . وحين تأتي الاستجابة تجد الكف مغلقة ً والأيدي بعيدة ، ولا تصلنا بركات الله وعطاياه التي طلبناها وسألناها منه . نُتلف صلواتنا بالتعجل وعدم التروي وعدم الانتظار ، لا نصبر حتى تنضج الثمار ونحاول أن نقطفها فجة . الله يريدنا ان نسير الطريق معه ويسير احيانا ً ببطء ، ونحن نتقافز امامه ، نُسرع السير ، نريده ُ أن يجري معنا ، وهو يريدنا أن نتبعه لا يتبعنا نحن ، نحن نتبعه هو ، هو يريدنا أن نلحق به ، لا يلحق بنا هو ، نحن نسير معه . وتختلف سرعتنا عن سرعته ونفقد الطريق وننحرف . يسير في طريق ونسير نحن في طريق ٍ آخر . واحيانا ً يريدنا الله أن نسرع ،ونحن نتباطأ ونتكاسل ، وتختلف سرعتنا ايضا ً عن سرعته ونفقد الطريق وننحرف ، يسير في طريق ونسير نحن في طريق ٍ آخر . نفقد الطريق بالتسرع الأهوج ، ونفقد الطريق بالتباطؤ الكسول . الله يريدنا ان نسير في طريقه . يطلب داود النبي أن يعرف الطريق ، يقول  " عَلِّمْنِي يَا رَبُّ طَرِيقَكَ" ( مزمور 27 : 11 ) ويقول ايضا ً " مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ تَثَبَّتُ خَطَوَاتُ الإِنْسَانِ وَفِي طَرِيقِهِ يُسَرُّ." ( مزمور 37 : 23 ) سر في طريق الله ، الله يرشدك الى الطريق . لا تنحرف عنه ، اعرفه ُ  وثبّت خطواتك فيه تَسر في سرور وسعادة واطمئنان وامان . لا تسرع السير إن ارادك الله أن تبطئ ، ولا تبطئ السير إن ارادك الله أن تُسرع . سر  بخطوات تتفق وخطوات الله . اتبعه هو يسير الطريق أمامك .


----------



## legend 2012 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رائع يا فوزي 
اذا ما بقرأ كل يوم تأملاتك بحس في اشي غلط


----------



## fauzi (10 ديسمبر 2012)

legend 2012 قال:


> رائع يا فوزي
> اذا ما بقرأ كل يوم تأملاتك بحس في اشي غلط



الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (10 ديسمبر 2012)

617 - كانت السفينة تنزلق على الماء الساكن في سلام ٍ وهدوء . كانت السماء صافية ً والموج هادئً والقمر منتشر فضيا ً . وكان التلاميذ مستلقين مسترخين ونسمة ٌ خفيفة تدفع القلوع ، والمسيح في المؤخرة على وسادة ٍ نائم . كل شيء ساكن ٌ هادئ . وفجأة ً " حَدَثَ نَوْءُ رِيحٍ عَظِيمٌ فَكَانَتِ الأَمْوَاجُ تَضْرِبُ إِلَى السَّفِينَةِ " ( مرقس 4 : 37 ) وايقظوا المسيح ، "  وَقَالُوا لَهُ : يَا مُعَلِّمُ ، أَمَا يَهُمُّكَ أَنَّنَا نَهْلِكُ ؟ فَقَامَ وَانْتَهَرَ الرِّيحَ ......  فَسَكَنَتِ الرِّيحُ وَصَارَ هُدُوءٌ عَظِيمٌ. " وحياتنا مليئة ٌ بالعواصف ، أنواء ورياح ٌ وأمواج ٌ وبروق ٌ ورعود . قد تكون عاصفتك حزنا ً لفقدان  عزيز ٍ فجأة بدون توقع . وقد تكون عاصفتك فشلا ً وخسارة ً وضياع مال ٍ وفقدان ثروة ، أو العاصفة التي تهاجمك مرضا ً وألما ً ووجعا ً ومعاناة . او العاصفة التي تهاجمك ظلما ً واضطهادا ً وتعذيبا ً . لا تنظر للسماء الداكنة السوداء . لا تركز في الموج العالي حولك . لا تفزع لصوت الرعد الهادر . لا ترتجف من لمعان البرق فوقك . العاصفة كما تهدد ، تقوّي ، تنمّي ، تصفّي ، تطهّر . العاصفة لا تقتل ، الله لا يتركها تتمادى وتتجبر . الله يمسك خيوط العواصف في يده ، تتحرك تحت سلطانه . الله يسمح بها لنكتسب قوة ً وصلابة وخشونة . الشجرة المغروسة في مهب الريح تمتد جذورها وتتكاثف فروعها ، تهزها الريح يمنة ً ويسرة ، وتتعمق الجذور وتتقوى  وتتشعب . والمسيح في المؤخرة موجود ، مر بالعاصفة قبلك . انظر الى موسى وهو على مشارف ارض الموعد لا يخطو اليها . انظر الى ايوب وهو يتلقى النوائب ويرتمي في الرماد مضروبا ً . انظر الى يوسف وهو خلف الاسوار مظلوما ً منسيا ً مقهورا ً . انظر الى المسيح وهو مشدودٌ على الصليب ، مجروح ٌ ، مهان ٌ ، مصلوب . من يحيا بدون عواصف ؟ من يهرب من الموج  ويختفي بعيدا ً عن الريح ؟ كلنا وسط العواصف ، نتقوى ، نتعزى ، نُحفظ في يد الله . إن هبت الرياح فها أنا ، أنا ، واهتزت البطاح فلا اخشى العنا . النوء ينميني ، جذوري تمتد . والضيق يحييني ، الغصن يشتد . اثبت في المسيح ، تمسك به .


----------



## fauzi (11 ديسمبر 2012)

618 - جاء المسيح الى يوحنا المعمدان ، الى الاردن ليعتمد منه ، وخطا في النهر واحنى رأسه وصب يوحنا الماء عليه . " وَلِلْوَقْتِ وَهُوَ صَاعِدٌ مِنَ الْمَاءِ "  انشقت السماوات ، والروح ، روح الله نزل مثل حمامة ٍ عليه ، وصار صوت ، صوت ٌ من السماء : " أَنْتَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ " ( مرقس 1 : 11 ) السماء انشقت ، انفتحت وروح الله نزل بشكل ٍ ملموس ٍ محسوس ، وصوت الآب يُعلن ويؤكد ويصرّح : هذا هو الابن الحبيب الذي يُسر به . وبعد ذلك في ذروة الاعلان ، للوقت ، في الحال " أَخْرَجَهُ الرُّوحُ إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ ،  وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا يُجَرَّبُ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ . وَكَانَ مَعَ الْوُحُوشِ." من الغلبة والنصرة والمجد الى القفر والبرية والوحوش والشيطان . عجيب وغريب عمل الروح ، وسط النجاح والفوز والرفعة ، للوقت يخرجنا الله الى البرية ، الى الانعزال والانزواء والتجارب . بالأمس نحلّق في سماء البهجة ، واليوم نغوص في اعماق الألم ، وهو .. هو ، الروح الذي ينزل من السماء المفتوحة . هو .. هو ، الروح الذي يقودنا الى البرية الجافة . الصوت الذي يُعلن انك ابنه الحبيب الذي سُرّ به . نفس الصوت يدعوك أن تمر في بوتقة التجربة . للوقت حالا ً ، ما ان نرتفع حتى ننخفض . ما ان نعلو ونسبح في الاعالي وسط سحاب الفرحة حتى نجد انفسنا نحط على ارض ناشفة جافة ٍ مليئة بالاشواك . وفي الحالين الروح هو الذي يرفع وهو الذي يُخفض . والله الذي يسمح بالتحليق وهو الذي يسمح بالهبوط . التجارب في حياتك ليست صدفة ، ليست عشوائية . الله لا يسمح للشيطان ان يتلاعب بك ويلهو  . التجارب في حياتك مقصودة ، مدبرة ، مرتبة ، معدّة ٌ تماما ً . يجعلك الروح تمر بها ليهيئك لعمل عظيم مجيد يعدّك له . يدربك  على النزال ، على الصبر ، على التسليم الكامل له . واعلم ان التجربة تقويك وتدربك وتؤهلك للنصرة . في التجربة تخدمك الملائكة ، في التجربة تسندك يد الله .


----------



## fauzi (12 ديسمبر 2012)

619 - قال المسيح : " أَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ. " ( يوحنا 10 : 10 )  هذه ارادة الله لنا حياة ٌ افضل . وهو يريد ان يرانا نعيش هذه الحياة الأفضل . لكننا ننحرف احيانا ً ونبتعد عن ارادة الله ومشيئته ، ونجد انفسنا نعيش حياة لا تتفق وما يريد لنا الله ، ونشقى ونتعب ونيياس ونتذمر ونكره الحياة وننفر منها ، ويعمل الله على ان يعيدنا الى الحياة الأفضل التي أتى ليحققها لنا . وكعازف الكمان الذي يقضي الوقت يضبط اوتار كمانه قبل العرف ، هكذا يقضي الله الوقت ليضبط اوتار حياتنا لتتفق مع مشيئته . يشد الوتر ، يجذبه بقوة ، يسحبه ويلويه ويثنيه ويقسو عليه ، ويضع أذنه عليه ويُعمل أصابعه ُ فيه ، يشده ُ مرة ً ومرات ، وكلما لم تكن نغمته ُ مرضية يزيد الشد والجذب والضرب الى ان تصعد  النغمة متفقة ً مع اللحن الذي يريد أن يعزفه . وقت الجذب يعلو صراخ الوتد ، يئن ، يعاني ، يتلوى . أما وقت اتفاق النغمة مع اللحن فيشدو ، يغني ،  ينشد . هكذا نحن حين تختلف مشيئتنا مع مشيئة الله ، يجذبنا ويشدنا ، يسحبنا ويلوينا ، يثنينا ويقسو علينا حتى تتفق مشيئتنا مع قصده فيعزف علينا اجمل الألحان . الا انه وهو يوفّق النغمة في حياتنا مع لحن مشيئته ، فهو كالموسيقي يحتضن الكمان ويجذبه نحو قلبه . ونسمع في حضنه ِ دقات قلبه ِ الحنون وهو يؤكد محبته ُ لنا . مهما جذب اوتارنا لا يقطعها ، مهما شدها لن يمزقها . حين تكون نغمة حياتنا نشازا ً يهذبنا ويطوّعنا ويشد أوتار قلوبنا . قد يسمح ببعض الألم ، بعض الحزن ، بعض التجارب ليشد الأوتار . وتتفق النغمة مع اللحن ، وتتناسق ارادتنا مع مشيئته . ويعلو التسبيح ويُعلن : لتكن ارادتك لا ارادتي .... هل تشعر باصابع الله تشد اوتار قلبك ؟ هل تراه وهو يحرك حياتك يمنة ً ويسرة ؟ هو يوفّق النغمة التي بك مع اللحن الذي يريده منك . هو يحتضنك ويلف يده ُ حولك ويرعاك ويُحبك . ما اعظم اللحن الذي سيخرجه منك عنئذ ٍ .


----------



## sandymena31 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

سلام و نعمه المسيح تكون معك


----------



## fauzi (13 ديسمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> سلام و نعمه المسيح تكون معك



الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (13 ديسمبر 2012)

620 - هل تسير بنفس سرعة الاحداث حولك ؟ الحياة تجري ، الناس تجري ، الكل يجري بجوارك . هل تتسابق مع المتسابقين ، هل تلهث معهم ؟ هل تستطيع وانت تجري ان ترى طريقك جيدا ً ؟ هل تستطيع وانت  تتسابق أن تسمع صوت الله واضحا ً ،  أم العجلة المسرعة تلفك ، تبتلعك ، تجرك معها ؟ فلا تستطيع ان ترفع رأسك الى  اعلى خوف التأخر والتخلف ؟ قد لا تكون ارادة الله لك أن تجري . قد لا تكون مشيئة الله أن تتسابق مع المتسابقين . هل ترى الله وسط الذين يجرون والذين يتسابقون ؟ أنت مدعو لأن تتبع الله وتسير في طريقه بنفس درجة سرعته . لا تدفعك صوت الاقدام الجارية فتجري معها . لا يغرك التحدي فتشمّر عن ساعدك وتتسابق .اسمع صوت الله يهمس اليك ، يوجهك ويقودك ويرشدك . لن تسمع صوته وسط ضجيج الجري وسرعة التسابق . يقول الله على لسان اشعياء النبي : " اِعْتَزِلُوا ، اعْتَزِلُوا . اخْرُجُوا مِنْ هُنَاكَ ....... اخْرُجُوا مِنْ وَسَطِهَا. تَطَهَّرُوا يَا حَامِلِي آنِيَةِ الرَّبِّ." ( اشعياء 52 : 11 ) دعوتك تختلف عن دعوتهم . مهمتك لا تتفق ومهمتهم . سعيك غير سعيهم . هدفك غير هدفهم . لا تتزاحم مع المتزاحمين . لا تخرج معهم . يقول الله : " لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَخْرُجُونَ بِالْعَجَلَةِ ، وَلاَ تَذْهَبُونَ هَارِبِينَ . لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ سَائِرٌ أَمَامَكُمْ " وعليك ان تسير خلفه . اهدأ ، اسكن ، انقطع عن الحركة ، توقف ، اصغ السمع ، استمع لصوت الله ، دعه ُ يتكلم معك . انتظر امامه ، انظر اليه ، اتبع خطواته ، اجلس معه ، تحدث اليه ، تمتع بالشركة معه . لا ترتبط بالعالم ولا بأهل العالم . لا تتبع طريق العالم ولا تتسابق وتجري دائما ً . قف ، اسكن امام الله . الله لا يخرجك بالعجلة . الله يسير امامك في هدوء ٍ وتأني  . سر خلفه في هدوء بدون عجلة .


----------



## sandymena31 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

يا رب لا تهملنا ولا تتركنا كن معنا دائما


----------



## fauzi (14 ديسمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> يا رب لا تهملنا ولا تتركنا كن معنا دائما



الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (14 ديسمبر 2012)

620 - تمر بنا اوقات معاناة وألم  وتجارب وحزن . يهاجمنا مرض ٌ يقعدنا ويحبسنا ويقيدنا بفراشنا . يقابلنا فشل ، يسقطنا ، يدفعنا ، يلقي بنا الى اسفل . يحل بنا ظلم ٌ واضطهاد ، يمزق ظهورنا بسياطه القاسية . يزور ديارنا الموت ، يُلقي بغلالته السوداء فوقنا . ونتلفت الى الله ، نرفع وجوهنا اليه فنستنجد به . نصرخ اليه ، نطلب عونه نترجى رحمته ُ ونجدته . ولا يجيبنا ، لا نسمع صوته ، لا نراه يتحرك الينا . وتزداد حدة الالم وتحمّى نار الأتون وتقسو لسعات السياط . كيف يسكت الآن . لماذا لا يتحرك ؟ ألا يسمع ، ألا يرى ؟ جائته المرأة الكنعانية بابنتها المجنونة تستصرخه ان يشفيها . رأى لوعة المرأة ، أحس بعذاب الأم أدرك تمزق داخلها ، لكنه برغم ذلك كله لم يجبها بكلمة .... لم يجبها بكلمة . وحسبته المرأة لا يبالي ، لا يهتم ، لا يرى ولا يسمع . وصرخت اعلى وبكت وقالت : " ارْحَمْنِي ، يَا سَيِّدُ " ( متى 15 : 22 )  " يَا سَيِّدُ ، أَعِنِّي ". والحّت عليه بايمانها واصرارها . تبعته ُ وحاورته ُ وسجدت له . وقال لها :  " يا امْرَأَةُ ، عَظِيمٌ إِيمَانُكِ ! لِيَكُنْ لَكِ كَمَا تُرِيدِينَ " الله يرى ويسمع ، يبالي ويهتم حتى وإن لم يجبك بكلمة ، حتى وهو صامت ، وهو ساكت ، وهو ساكن ، يسمع زفراتك وينفطر قلبه . يرى دموعك ويعطف ويتحنن وهوصامت ٌ ساكت ساكن . يقترب منك وانت تتألم وتشكو وتستنجد به ووجهه كله حب ٌ وحنان . ويعبر في صمت ٍ وسكون بدون كلمة . وتتعجب لذلك ، فهو يقترب من غيرك من المتألمين الصارخين اليه ويجيب ويتألم ، ويحنو ويرق ويربت على اكتافهم ، لماذا أنت ؟ لماذا ؟ هل لأن محبته ُ أقل ؟ هل لأن اهتمامه أضعف ؟ هل لأنك اخطأت ؟ هل لأنه لا يرضى عنك ؟ بالعكس ، المؤمن الحديث الضعيف يحتاج الى كلامه ولمساته ، أما المؤمن القوي الناضج القديم فيحتاج الى صمته ِ وسكوته يسكت في محبته ِ حبا ً لك يسكت في محبته ِ سكوتا ً صاخبا ً . صوت سكوته ِ محبة .


----------



## fauzi (15 ديسمبر 2012)

621 - بعد ان مات المسيح على الصليب جاء يوسف الرامي الى بيلاطس الوالي وطلب جسد يسوع ليدفنه ، وأذِنَ له بيلاطس ، فانزل جسد المسيح من على الصليب . وأخذ هو ونيقوديموس جسد المسيح ولفاه بأكفان ٍ مع الأطياب . وكان هناك بستان ٌ وفي البستان قبر ٌ   جديد ، وهناك وضعا جسد المسيح ودفناه في قبر ٍ في بستان . ورأى التلاميذ والمريمات أين دُفن المسيح . دُفن المسيح في قبر ٍ في بستان . وفي صباح أول الاسبوع جاؤوا الى البستان ونظروا في القبر ، ولم يجدوا جسد المسيح في القبر . وجدوا الاكفان موجودة والقبر فارغا ً . قام المسيح من الموت كما قال ، لم يكن بالقبر ، قام من الموت . بعد أن كان القبر في البستان ، أصبح في القبر بستان . اصبح القبر بستانا ً ، انتصرت الحياة على الموت ، ولا بد أن تنتصر الحياة ، لا بد أن ينتصر الحياة ، المسيح الحياة . قال المسيح : "  أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ  " ( يوحنا 14 : 6 )  أَنَا  هو الطريق ، أنا هو الحق ، أنا هو الحياة .... جاء المسيح لتكون لنا حياة ، مات المسيح ليميت الموت ويعطي الحياة . قال : " أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ." ( يوحنا 10 : 10 ) اصبح القبر بستانا ً ، انتصر الرجاء على اليأس . جاء التلاميذ الى القبر يجرون اقدامهم نحو المسيح الميت ، فوطأت اقدامهم  ورود  وزهور البستان ووجدوا المسيح قد قام . قال : " أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا " ( يوحنا 11 : 25 ) اصبح القبر معبرا ً والموت جسرا ً وطريقا ً للحياة الابدية . فقد القبر ظلامه والموت سلطانه ، قضى الرجاء على اليأس ، اصبح القبر بستانا ً ، انتصر الحق وغلب كل الأعداء ، اهتزت الأرض وتزلزلت ، هرب الحجر وتدحرج بعيدا ً وقام المسيح من الموت ، خرج من القبر منتصرا ً غالبا ً . وقمنا نحن أيضا ً معه ، قمنا معه غالبين منتصرين " أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكَ يَا مَوْتُ ؟ أَيْنَ غَلَبَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ ؟ "  ( 1 كورنثوس 15 : 55 ) انكسرت شوكة الموت وتمت الغلبة على الهاوية . خرج من بطن القبر بستان ، في القبر بستان . وطردت الحياة الموت ، وقتل الرجاء اليأس ، وغلب الحق الأعداء . من القبر لك حياة ٌ ورجاء ٌ ونصرة . في المسيح لك الحياة والرجاء والنصرة .


----------



## fauzi (16 ديسمبر 2012)

622 - ما اكثر احسانات الله واعظم اعماله  واغزر بركاته لنا . حين نتأمل ونحصي  ونعدد نفرح ونبتهج ونتهلل . احيانا ً لا نشعر بها اوقات اليسر والسعادة والبهجة . لكننا قطعا ً نراها واضحة ً وسط  العسر والحزن والتجربة . في وسط النهار تحت ضوء الشمس الوهاج المبهر لا تظهر النجوم ولا نرى شعاع القمر الفضي . في وسط الألم نتذكر الراحة وفي وسط التجربة نرى النصرة . في ظلمة الموت تضيء الحياة وفي الحزن تنطلق الفرحة . يرنم داود النبي ويقول : " هَلُمُّوا انْظُرُوا أَعْمَالَ اللهِ "
"حَوَّلَ الْبَحْرَ إِلَى يَبَسٍ ، وَفِي النَّهْرِ عَبَرُوا بِالرِّجْلِ. هُنَاكَ فَرِحْنَا بِهِ. " 
حين امر الله شعبه ان يتقدموا الى البحر ويعبروا خافوا وارتعبوا . رأوا الماء كثيرة ً والبحر عميقا ً . كيف يخوضون كل تلك المياه ؟ كيف يعبرون ذلك البحر ؟ وامتدت اقدامهم في تردد وارجلهم في رعب ولمست بطون اقدامهم الماء البارد فارتجفوا وارتعشوا ، ثم استقرت على الرمل . الرمل الدافئ الصلب الراسخ . وجدوا انفسهم على اليابس ، حملهم قاع البحر . وهربت المياه من تحت اقدامهم ، ارتفعت سورا ً بجوارهم ، ارتفعت المياه سورا ً عن اليمين وعن اليسار يحميهم ويحفظهم . وعبروا ، ساروا في سلام . وسط البحر فرحوا بالرب . وانت وانا نسير وسط البحر ، نعبر النهر  ونفرح بالرب . بركات الرب كثيرة ٌ جدا ً ، انظر حولك وانت تراها . احسانات الرب متعددة عددها واحصها تُدرك كثرتها . قد لا تراها في النهار لكنك لا بد  تراها في الليل . قد لا تدركها في الضجة ، لكنك لا بد تعرفها في السكون . إن حل بك ظلام وألم َّ بك حزن والتف حولك هم دقق النظر ، أصغ السمع ، ارهف الحواس ، سترى احسانات الرب متراكمة ً حولك ، ستسمع بركات الرب صاخبة ً بجوارك . يشرق نور الله وسط الظلام . تظهر رؤى الله وسط الضباب ، تنزل بركات الله وسط الجفاف . تنزل بركات الله وسط الجفاف . تتحرك يد الله وسط البحر والنهر .


----------



## fauzi (17 ديسمبر 2012)

623 - تمر بنا الايام ، تتوالى ، تتابع ، تسير ، تتقدم . ونراقبها ونراها ونتأملها وهي تمر بنا وتعبر الحياة سريعة . احيانا ً نراها ً سريعة ً خاطفة ونحن نتمتع بالسعادة والنجاح ، واحيانا ً نجدها بطيئة ً ثقيلة ونحن نعاني حزنا ً أو فشل . تمر بنا الايام ونسمع  وقع اقدامها عزفا ً وموسيقى راقصة . وتمر بنا الايام وتضرب اقدامها الارض انينا ً وصراخا ً مكتوما ً . في الحالة الاولى وقت العزف ندخل الحلبة نلهو ونرقص ، وفي الحالة الثانية وقت الانين تتسمر اقدامنا وتحلّق عيوننا . نتلفت حولنا نبحث ونترجى نريد من نستأنس به . في الفرحة نسعد بأننا وحدنا نرتشف السعادة كلها دون منافس . في التجربة نشقى اننا وحدنا نبحث عمن يساعدنا ويشاركنا ويعيننا . وقت الايام الايام السعيدة التي تمر بنا سريعة نتمنى أن نعطلها ونبقيها . وقت الايام التعسة التي تجرفنا بطيئة ً نتمنى أن  نعجلها ونطردها وننسى او نتناسى اننا لسنا وحدنا . لسنا وحدنا وقت الفرحة ولسنا وحدنا وسط الم التجربة . هو معنا دائما ً معنا في كل وقت وكل الايام ، الله معنا . يقول المسيح : "  وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ " ( متى 28 : 20 ) كل الايام المرحة وكل الايام التعسة وسط بوتقة الالم والتجربة "  وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ " معنا كل الايام حين تمر الايام المرحة وتعبر ، هو باق ٍ . معنا كل الايام حين تمر الايام القاسية متثاقلة ، هو باق ٍ ، الى انقضاء الدهر ، حتى نهاية الايام حين ينتهي الزمن . الله معك حتى ينقضي الدهر ، حين لا يكون هناك دهر . الله معك حتى تنتهي الايام ، حين لا تكون هناك ايام . الله معك حتى يختفي الزمن حين لا يكون هناك زمان . الى هناك يعينك الرب " إِلَى هُنَا أَعَانَنَا الرَّبُّ "  حتى هناك يحفظك الله ، لا يتركك ، لا يهملك ، كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر . إتكل عليه هو باق ٍ ولو مرت الايام . اعتمد عليه هو أمين ولو غدر الزمن . الجأ اليه هو دائم ولو انقضى الدهر .


----------



## sandymena31 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا معاك و معنا جميعا ونكون غالبين بقوه و بركه يسوع


----------



## fauzi (19 ديسمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> ربنا معاك و معنا جميعا ونكون غالبين بقوه و بركه يسوع



شكرا sandymena31 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (19 ديسمبر 2012)

624 - بعد ان مات موسى النبي نقل الله قيادة شعبه الى يشوع . وسار يشوع بالشعب الى الارض التي وعد الله شعبه بها . وعلى مشارف الارض وصلوا الى ضفة نهر الاردن العظيم . وكان النهر ممتلئ ً بالمياه ، فالوقت وقت حصاد والمياه تنحدر من فوق . من اعالي الارض تجري المياه غزيرة فائضة مندفعة بكل قوة . ووقف الشعب خائفا ً . بعد كل ذلك السير والسعي  وقفوا عاجزين . نسوا وقفة ً مماثلة امام البحر والمصرييون يتبعونهم ليفتكوا بهم . نسوا خلاص الرب الذي صنعه معهم ذلك اليوم . نسوا ما عمل ، نسوا كيف سخّر الله البحر ليحميهم من اعدائهم ويخلّصهم منهم . نسوا ذلك كله وصرخوا كما صرخوا لموسى . خافوا ووقفوا . اما يشوع فلم ينسى شيئا ً . هو يعرف الله ويعبده كما عبده موسى قبله . وقال يشوع للشعب : " تَقَدَّسُوا لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَعْمَلُ غَدًا فِي وَسَطِكُمْ عَجَائِبَ " ( يشوع 3 : 5 ) كما عمل امسا ً لكم عجائب يعمل اليوم ويعمل غدا ً ايضا ً عجائب . وأمر يشوع الشعب ان يرتحلوا ويسيروا ويتقدموا الى المياه . حمل الكهنة تابوت عهد الرب على اكتافهم وساروا الى النهر . وقال يشوع للشعب : " اسْمَعُوا كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ " حينما تستقر بطون اقدام الكهنة حاملي تابوت الرب سيد الارض كلها . حينما تستقر بطون اقدامهم في مياه الاردن ، أن مياه الاردن تنفلق . وحدث ذلك تماما ً . تقدم الكهنة وهم يحملون التابوت على اكتافهم  وتحركت اقدامهم واستقرت بطون اقدامهم وانغمست في المياه ، فوقفت المياه المنحدرة من فوق وقامت ندا ً وسدا ً وعبر الشعب النهر . ساروا وراء التابوت مباشرة ً ، لم ينتظروا اندحار الماء . ساروا فاندحر الماء ، وقف النهر . احنى التيار رأسه لأقدام الكهنة . توقف جريان الماء ، خاف ، تجمد ، ابتعد وافسح الطريق . افسح الطريق لاقدام الكهنة واقدام الشعب ، افسح الطريق امامهم . حين تواجه بحر الصعوبات ، حين تقترب من شواطئ نهر التجارب ، انظر الى الله الى سيد الارض كلها وتقدم الى الامام . لا تنتظر اندحار الصعوبات والتجارب . تقدم ، سر ، اعبر . فما ان تستقر بطون اقدامك في المياه حتى تنفلق المياه ، تهرب العقبات والتجارب . تقف تبتعد تنحسر تتجمد تُفسح الطريق ، فتسير على ارض ٍ مستوية يابسة جافة رطبة .


----------



## fauzi (20 ديسمبر 2012)

625 - خلق الله الانسان وبدأ معه علاقة ً خاصة تختلف عن علاقته بباقي الخلق . ميز الله الانسان عن باقي المخلوقات وخصه ُ باعلان ذاته له وكشف ارادته نحوه . حين وضعه في الجنة عقد معه اتفاقا ً أن ياكل من كل شجر الجنة عدا شجرة واحدة . اطلق يده في كل ما  بالجنة وحذره ُ من مد يده الى شجرة معرفة الخير والشر التي حرمها عليه . وعده بكل الخير ، وهبهُ كل ما خلقه  وجعله لخدمته ، أما هذه الشجرة فلا يمسها . قال : " وَأَمَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا ، لأَنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتًا تَمُوتُ " ( تكوين 2 : 17 ) تعهد آدم بذلك لله ، لكنه كسر العهد وخان الاتفاق وعصى امر الله وحل به عقاب نقض العهد . وبعد السقوط استمر الله في علاقة خاصة بالانسان ، خصه باهتمامه ِ وعهوده . مع ابراهيم جعل الله عهدا ً بينه وبينه ، وعده ُ بأن يكثّّره تكثيرا ً جدا ً . قال له : " أَمَّا أَنَا فَهُوَذَا عَهْدِي مَعَكَ ، وَتَكُونُ أَبًا لِجُمْهُورٍ مِنَ الأُمَمِ " وحفظ الله عهده . وهبه اسحق ابنا ً في شيخوخته وجعله امة ً عظيمة ً جدا ً واسكنه ارض موعده . من الجانب الآخر يبرم الانسان عهدا ً مع الله فيحيا له مكرّسا ً حياته لخدمته . هكذا كان يفعل الانبياء والكهنة في القديم والقادة الذين يصطفيهم الله . حفظ ابراهيم ونسله عهدهم مع الله وكان الختان علامة ذلك العهد . وجاء المسيح ، جاء المسيح تحقيقا ً لخطة الله لخلاص الانسان وتحقق فيه وعد الله . وعندما نقبل المسيح ربا ً ومخلّصا ً ونعلنه سيدا ً على حياتنا نبرم معه عهدا ً . نتعهد بأن نحمل اسمه ونتبعه ، نسير ورائه ونعبده ، نحيا ونموت له . وفي تنفيذنا عهدنا ذلك نسير حياتنا لنرضيه ونسلك في طريقه الذي يحدده . لا نسمح لاي تدخل خارجي أن يفصلنا عن تمسكنا بالعهد ويرخي ايدينا عنه . فنعمل كل ما نعمل كما للرب وليس للناس . لا يؤثر انسان على اتباعنا طريقه . وكما حفظ الرب عهده ُ مع شعبه ِ والتزم به وانقذهم من اعدائهم . التزم الشعب في ايام نحميا بعهدهم  للرب ووضعوا ميثاقا ً معه . قالوا : " وَالآنَ يَا إِلهَنَا ، الإِلهَ الْعَظِيمَ الْجَبَّارَ الْمَخُوفَ  ، حَافِظَ الْعَهْدِ وَالرَّحْمَةِ " نحن نقطع ميثاقا ً ونكتبه ورؤسائنا ولاويينا وكهنتهنا يختمون . حفظ الله عهده معك ، جاء انسانا ً وحمل خطاياك ومات عنك على الصليب . رفع عنك حكم الموت ، قدّم نفسه ذبيحة ً عنك . سدد الثمن بدمه المسفوك عنك . وانت وقد قبلت فدائه وقد دخلت في عهد حياة ٍ معه قطعت معه ميثاقا ً ، والسماء شاهدة على ذلك الميثاق .


----------



## fauzi (22 ديسمبر 2012)

626 - بعد ان قاد موسى النبي  شعب الله حتى  مشارف الارض مات . وكلم الرب يشوع وقال له : " «مُوسَى عَبْدِي قَدْ مَاتَ. فَالآنَ قُمِ اعْبُرْ هذَا الأُرْدُنَّ أَنْتَ وَكُلُّ هذَا الشَّعْبِ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَنَا مُعْطِيهَا لَهُمْ " ( يشوع 1 : 2 ) وقام يشوع وعبر الى الارض التي اعطاها  الله له وللشعب . لم يتوقف يشوع ليبحث عن قبر موسى قائده وسيده .كان موسى قد مات ودفنه الله ولم يعرف احد مكان قبره . لم يبحث يشوع عن موسى الميت بل اتجه نحو الله حي .حين جائت المريمات تبحثن عن المسيح لاقاهن الملاكان وقالا لهن : " لِمَاذَا تَطْلُبْنَ الْحَيَّ بَيْنَ الأَمْوَاتِ ؟ لَيْسَ هُوَ ههُنَا ، لكِنَّهُ قَامَ " ( لوقا 24 : 5 ، 6 ) آمن يشوع بقول الله ولم يطلب الميت ، طلب الله الحي . سمع قول الله وآمن بكلامه . قال الله : " الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَنَا مُعْطِيهَا " معطيها في صيغة الحاضر . لم يتكلم بصيغة المستقبل . آمن يشوع الآن ، في ذلك الوقت ، آمن في الحاضر . لم يرجو المستقبل ، الله اعطى في الحاضر ولم يكن الشعب قد وصل الارض . حين نأمل ، حين نرجو لا نؤمن بل نتوقع ، ننتظر شيئا ً يحدث مستقبلا ً . لكن " الإِيمَانُ فَهُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى." ( عبرانيين 11 : 1 ) .قال الله : " اعْبُرْ ....... إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَنَا مُعْطِيهَا " وعبر يشوع الى الارض واعطاها الله له . الايمان الحقيقي هو الثقة بالله . قد نحتاج الى دليل ٍ ، الى علامة ٍ ، الى تأكيد . الدليل والعلامة والتأكيد هو كلمة الله . كان الله يُري ابراهيم نجوم السماء ورمل البحر ويعده أن يعطيه نسلا ً بنفس القدر والكثرة . وآمن ابراهيم ، لم يكن لديه  دليل ٌ الا كلام الله ، آمن ولم يرى ، لم يحصي النجوم ولم يحسب الرمل ، لكنه رأى نسله مثل نجوم السماء ورمل البحر، وتمم الله وعده وكان لابراهيم حسب ايمانه و " حُسِبَ لَهُ بِرًّا " ويقول داود النبي : " آمَنْتُ بِأَنْ أَرَى جُودَ الرَّبِّ فِي أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ. " ( مزمور 27 : 13 ) لم يرى ، آمن انه سيرى ورأى ما آمن به . اطلب وآمن انك ستنال ما تطلب وانتظر . انتظر مفتوح العينين ، افتح بابك وانتظر وستأتي استجابة طلبتك حتى باب بيتك .


----------



## sandymena31 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر الله لان وعوده صادقه و امينه و اشكركم يا رساله المسيح المفرحه دائما ربنا يرفع عنا كلنا


----------



## fauzi (24 ديسمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> نشكر الله لان وعوده صادقه و امينه و اشكركم يا رساله المسيح المفرحه دائما ربنا يرفع عنا كلنا



الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (24 ديسمبر 2012)

627 - احتار اليهود في يوحنا المعمدان وسألوه :
 من انت ؟ حسبوه المسيح الذي ينتظرونه .
 قال : "  إِنِّي لَسْتُ أنا  الْمَسِيحَ ".
 فسألوه : " إِذًا مَاذَا؟ إِيلِيَّا أَنْتَ ؟ " 
 قال : " لست ُ أنا ".
 أَنبِيُّ أَنْتَ ؟
قال : لا 
احتاروا اكثر وتحيروا والحوا عليه : فمن انت ؟ قال : " أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ " ( يوحنا 1 : 23 ) . وبرغم انه لم يكن الا صوت صارخ في البرية لكنه بقي يصرخ حتى اليوم  . يصرخ ويعلن ويشهد للمسيح . حُفرت كلمته في التاريخ وبقيت خالدة ً دائما ً . قد لا تكون موهوبا ً متميزا ً لك المكانة الاولى والمكان المتقدم ولكنك تترك اثرا ً كبيرا ً وعلامة ً مميزة على وجه الاحداث . يوحنا المعمدان لم يفعل آية ً واحدة ولا آية ً خارقة ، لكنه تكلم ، تكلم عن خطية هيرودس فارهبه وارعبه . اقلقه وافزعه هو وهيروديا والقصر الملكي كله . وتصور الملك الشرير ان قتله ُ سوف يُسكت صوته فقتله . لكن كلمات يوحنا لم تضع في الهواء .. هزّت العرش واسقطته . وتكلم يوحنا ، لم يفعل آية ، تكلم ، وكل ما قاله يوحنا كان  حقا ً . تكلم عن المسيح ، قال : 
" هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ ".
" هُوَ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي، الَّذِي صَارَ قُدَّامِي ، الَّذِي لَسْتُ بِمُسْتَحِقّ أَنْ أَحُلَّ سُيُورَ حِذَائِهِ .  " 
. لم يكن يوحنا هو المسيح لكنه شهد للمسيح . لم يكن يوحنا هو النور لكنه شهد للنور . وبرغم ذلك شهد المسيح عن يوحنا وقال عنه : " إِنَّهُ بَيْنَ الْمَوْلُودِينَ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ لَيْسَ نَبِيٌّ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ " . قد لا تكون في المقدمة ، قد لا يكون مكانك على القمة . قد لا تكون الرأس لكنك الرقبة التي تحت الرأس ، والرقبة هامة جدا ً للرأس ، ليست هي الرأس لكنها هامة ٌ جدا ً  للرأس . لا تستصغر نفسك ، لا تقلل من قيمة عملك . يوحنا لم يكن هو المسيح لكنه اعلن عن المسيح . وانت حين تُعلن عن الحق تكون مثل يوحنا في الاهمية . لك عمل هام اعدك الله له واعده الله لك . حين تفعله بكل القوة والقدرة والامانة يُسر الله بك ويكافئ عملك ويقدّر امانتك . قد لا تعمل ولا آية ً واحدة لكن كل ما تقوله وتعمله لا يقل شئنا ً عن الآية


----------



## sandymena31 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر الله على بركته علينا اشكرك


----------



## fauzi (25 ديسمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> نشكر الله على بركته علينا اشكرك



شكرااا sandymena31 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (25 ديسمبر 2012)

628 - نواجه في حياتنا اختبارات ايمان ٍ عنيفة علينا ان نجاهد لكي نصمد فيها . والاختبارات تختلف وتتفاوت شدتها حسب قوة المؤمن أوضعفه . الله نفسه هو الذي يجرَب ويختبر وهو اله ٌ ورب ٌّ وأب ٌ لجميع المؤمنين . لكننا نراه يشدد التجربة على البعض احيانا ً ويرخي يده احيانا ً أخرى . لا لأنه يفرّق في معاملته بل لأنه يعرف حدود قوة كل مؤمن ٍ منا . فكلما زادت شدة التجربة وعنف الاختبار عليك كان ذلك الله اعلان من الله بقوة ايمانك . طلب الله من عبده ابراهيم ان يقدم ابنه وحيده اسحق محرقة له . لم يكن الله في ذلك قاسيا ً على ابراهيم ، ظالما ً له ، عنيفا ً معه . بل  كان يعرف مدى تمسك ابراهيم بايمانه بالله وثقته فيه  . كان ابراهيم قد اختبرالله وعرف امانته معه لسنوات ٍ طوال ، فما ان طلب الله منه ابنه فاطاع حالا ً وأخذ اسحق ووضعه على المذبح . وتدخل الله في اللحظة الاخيرة وانزل اسحق ورفع ابراهيم كأبرّ المؤمنين .هل راقبت يوما ً حدادا ً يعمل ؟ هو يمسك قطعة الحديد ويضعها في النار ويحمّي النار وينفخ فيها حتى يحمرّ الحديد ويلين ويكون طائعا ً تحت المطرقة ويشكّله كما يشاء . آلة أو إناء أو شيئا ً جديدا ً نافعا ً . وهو يطرق الحديد ، يختبر ليونته وامكانية تشكيله ، إن كان غير قابل ٍ للتشكيل والتكييف يُلقي به ، يلقي به بعيدا ً عنه على كومة ٍ من الحديد المهمل . حين يضعك الله في تجربة ٍ عنيفة ٍ شديدة فهو يختبر مدى ليونتك أو صلابتك . هل تستجيب لطرقاته وتشكيله وتكييفه أم تعاند ؟ . إن لم تكن صالحا ً لتكون مفيدا ً نافعا ً فمصيرك كومة المهملات . اذا شعرت بحرارة النار المحرقة أو التجربة المضنية اصبر بايمان ٍ وأناة كما صبر قبلك ابطال الايمان . تمثل بهم واتبع خطواتهم كما يقول كاتب رسالة العبرانيين : " مُتَمَثِّلِينَ بِالَّذِينَ بِالإِيمَانِ وَالأَنَاةِ يَرِثُونَ الْمَوَاعِيدَ." ( عبرانيين 6 :12 ) انظر الى ايوب وهو يرقد في الرماد مطروحا ً صابرا ً ، وتمثل به إن مررت في تجربة ٍ مثل تجاربه ِ التي مرّ بها . واهتف معه في ثقة ٍ وقوة : "  إِذَا جَرَّبَنِي أَخْرُجُ كَالذَّهَبِ." ( ايوب 23 : 10 ) الذهب لا يخرج صافيا ً الا بعد ساعات في بوتقة ٍ فوق النار


----------



## sandymena31 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

اذا جربتنى اخرج كالذهب ربنا يدينا قوه الصبر و الرجاء عاجزه عن الشكر


----------



## fauzi (26 ديسمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> اذا جربتنى اخرج كالذهب ربنا يدينا قوه الصبر و الرجاء عاجزه عن الشكر



الرب يبارك حياتك sandymena31


----------



## fauzi (26 ديسمبر 2012)

629 - تمر بنا في حياتنا لحظات ألم ٍ وحزن تلفنا بغلالة ٍ قاتمة ٍ سوداء . وتضغط علينا النوائب تمزق داخلنا وتطرد هنائنا وتقطع قلوبنا وتكسّر نفوسنا . يتفجر في جوفنا  نبع مرارة تنتشر شعابه وتفيض أخاديده  داخلنا . ونتكور في ركن ٍ بعيد نلوك أحزاننا وننظر في حسد ٍ وحقد للمستريحين حولنا . يأكلنا الحزن والألم كما تأكل الأحماض المواد وتذيبها وتحرقها . وكلما زاد اجترارنا كلما زادت آالامنا وتحطمت حياتنا وغرقنا في بالوعة اليأس . الله يسمح بالألم ، ليس أحد معصوما ً من الألم . والله يسمح بالحزن ، لا يوجد انسان لم يكتوي بلسعته . لكنه سبحانه لا يريد  أن نقتل انفسنا في معصرة الألم ، وهو لا يحب أن نغرق في احزاننا ونغوص في حلكته . المسيح نفسه مر بأتون الألم وتقلب فيه . المسيح نفسه اعتصر قلبه الحزن ومزق نفسه . وكان رجل اوجاع ومختبر الحزن ، كل الأوجاع وكل الحزن . واحتمل ذلك كله عنا ، لم يكن له أن يتألم أو يحزن . الألم والحزن حصاد الخطية وهو لم يعرف خطية . لكنه حين رفع على كتفيه خطايانا حمل معها احزانها وأوجاعها . والآن بعد أن كسر لنا سلطان الخطية وحررنا من عبوديتها . الآن إن هاجمنا ألم أو اعترض طريق حياتنا حزن ، نقدر أن نغلب الألم وننفض الحزن به ، بالمسيح  ، بالمسيح يتحول الألم الى هبة والحزن الى تسبيح " 	لأَنَّهُ قَدْ وُهِبَ لَكُمْ لأَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ لاَ أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ فَقَطْ ، بَلْ أَيْضًا أَنْ تَتَأَلَّمُوا لأَجْلِهِ." ( فيلبي 1 : 29 ) في اعماق السجن الداخلي وارجلهما في المقطرة وهما وسط ظلمة الاحزان  ،كان بولس وسيلا في منتصف الليل يصليان ويسبحان الله  . ويقول كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين : " فَلْنُقَدِّمْ بِهِ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ للهِ ذَبِيحَةَ التَّسْبِيحِ " ( عبرانيين 13 : 15 ) مهما كانت آلامك ، ومهما كانت أحزانك ، لا تتألم ولا تحزن ارفع وجهك اليه ، الى المسيح . انظر الى جروح يديه ، تأمل في آثار التعذيب على ظهره وجسده ووجهه واصلب عودك واعلو برأسك .


----------



## sandymena31 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر الله على مراحمه و عنايته


----------



## fauzi (27 ديسمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> نشكر الله على مراحمه و عنايته



الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (27 ديسمبر 2012)

630 - كثيرا ً ما نتصور أن الله يدفعنا نجو  موقف ٍ حرج أو انه سمح أن تقودنا سحابته الى مأزق ٍ ضيق . ونجد أنفسنا في طريق ٍ مسدود في اخدود ٍ مظلم . الحجارة تتساقط حولنا ، تهددنا ، ترجمنا ، تهوي فوقنا . أو انزلقنا مدفوعين بحركة ارادته وإذا بنا على حافة هاوية ، هاوية ٍ سحيقة لا قرار لها محاطة بصخور كأنياب شيطان . في موقف ٍ ومأزق ٍ كهذا يهاجمنا اليأس والخوف والشك . لماذا يا رب ؟  ولا نسمع جوابا ً . اين أنت يا رب ؟ لا نجده . لا تيأس ، لا تخف ، لا تشك في الله . الهك لا بد سينقذك . تأكد واعرف وآمن وردد مع بولس الرسول بكل قوة ٍ وثقة : " وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعًا لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ " ( رومية 8 : 28 ) الله وضعك في ذلك المأزق ، الله أمامك على حافة الهاوية ، لا لكي يقتلك أو ليهلكك ويحطمك  ويسقطك ويفتك بك ، بل لكي يتمجد فيك ويمجدّك ، ليعمل لك  ويمارس قوته وقدرته ، وسوف ينتشلك ، سوف ينقذك ، سوف يرفعك ويخرجك من المأزق ، سوف ترى قدرته الخارقة ، ستختبر نعمته الوافرة . قد لا تراها الآن وانت في عمق التجربة وقلب الموقف ، لكنك لو  نظرت اليه لأدركت وعرفت وتعلمت كيف تعتمد عليه . في ظلام المأزق عينا الله تريانك ، وفي وسط الخطر يد الله تحوطان بك . لا تخشى السقوط فاصابعه تلتف حولك . لا تشك وتتصور نسيانه لك فأنت مركز اهتمامه . يقول سليمان الحكيم : " 	اُنْظُرْ عَمَلَ اللهِ " ( جامعة 7 : 13 ) في يوم الخير كن بخير وفي يوم الشر اعتبر . إن الله جعل هذا مع ذاك لكي لا يجد الانسان شيئا ً بعده . في الضيق وفي الفرج ، في التعب وفي الراحة ، في الضعف وفي القوة ، في الوادي وفي الهضاب ، الله يعمل ، دائما يعمل لك ، لا يتوقف عن العمل . وكل اعمال الله عظيمة فهو الاعظم . وكل افعاله خارقة ٌ قادرة فهو الاقدر . لا تخف ، لا تيأس ، لا تشك إن ضاق طريقك ، لا تبحث عنه .  إن وجدت نفسك في مأزق مُد يدك له تجد يده تمسك بك . ألق ِ بنفسك عليه يتلقفك في احضانه .


----------



## fauzi (28 ديسمبر 2012)

631 - المؤمن عرضة ٌ لهجمات شرسة من الشيطان . المؤمن ليس معصوما ً من الصراع مع الشر . بالعكس تماما ً فمنذ أن تؤمن وتصبح ابنا ً لله وتنضم الى جماعة المسيح فأنت قد صرت هدفا ً لعداوة ابليس . حلفاء الله اعداء ٌ للشيطان ، وهو يقاومك ويناوئك ويحاربك ويهاجمك بلا هوادة . ولا تستطيع ان تتحرر من الشر بسهولة ٍ ويسر ٍ وراحة . التحرر من الشر يكون بالجهاد والمعاناة والصراع والصراخ . بعد ظهور موسى وايليا مع المسيح أمام التلاميذ على جبل التجلي ، نزل المسيح مع بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا الى باقي التلاميذ ،  وهناك وجد جمعا ً كثيرا ً ملتفين حول شاب به روح ٌ أخرس . وكان الروح الشرير يصرعه كثيرا ً ويمزقه ويعذبه . ووقف المسيح أمام الشاب وانتهر الروح وامره أن يخرج منه ، وارتعب وارتجف وصرخ وصرعه ٌ شديدا ً وخرج . لم يكن خروج الروح الشرير سهلا ً ، لم يكن التحرر منه يسيرا ً . وانت وكل مؤمن حين تقاوم الشر تواجه روحا ً شريرا ً شرسا . وهو لا يتركك في راحة ٍ وهدوء ٍ وسلام . الشر يصرع ويمزق ويعذب . والتحرر منه ليس سهلا ً . التحرر من الشر صراع ٌ وصراخ ٌ شديد . لا تسئ الفهم ، الولادة الجديدة والحياة مع المسيح ليست سيرا ً على أرض ٍ مفروشة بالورود والزهور ، بعكس ذلك تماما ً ، السير مع المسيح سيرا ً على ارض تغطيها الاشواك والاحجار . قال المسيح : " في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق إن كان العالم يبغضكم فاعلموا انه قد ابغضني قبلكم . لو كنتم من العالم لكان العالم يحب خاصته ، إن كانوا قد اضطهدوني فسيضطدونكم . وطلب المسيح من الآب أن يحفظنا من الشرير ، قال : " أَنَا قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ كَلاَمَكَ ، وَالْعَالَمُ أَبْغَضَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ ، كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا لَسْتُ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ ، لَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ أَنْ تَأْخُذَهُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ بَلْ أَنْ تَحْفَظَهُمْ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. " انت وكل مؤمن ليس من العالم ، لست في جانب الشرير ، وسيحاربك العالم ويحاربك الشرير وتقاوم بصراع ٍ وصراخ ٍ شديد لكنك ستغلب كما غلب هو الغالب ، ستغلب به قطعا ً وتنتصر وتصعد وترث الحياة الأبدية وملكوت الله لأنه " بِضِيقَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ." .( اعمال الرسل 14 : 22 )


----------



## fauzi (30 ديسمبر 2012)

632 - حين تكون وحدك هل تشعر بالوحدة ؟ هل تكون وحيدا ً هل تتضايق ، تتألم وتحزن ؟ تكتئب وتهرب من الوحدة ؟ وتندفع خارجا ً باحثا ً عن آخرين ينقذونك من وحدتك  ؟ أم تتمتع بالوحدة  ، تتمتع بأن تكون وحدك ، وحدك مع الله . حين تكون وحدك مع الله لا تكون وحيدا ً معزولا ً وحدك . الوحدة مع الله خلوة ٌ واختلاء ٌ وصحبة ورفقة وشركة معه . حينئذ ٍ لا يكون للعالم كله وزنا ً أو أهمية ، أنت والله معا ً . كان موسى وحده وسط البرية وجائه الله في العليقة المشتعلة بالنار . وتحدث معه ، وكلفه بأعظم مهمة وحقق موسى ما اراده الله . كان يعقوب وحده ، بقي وحده وصارعه انسان حتى طلوع الفجر . في وحدته تقابل مع الله وخرج من خلوته ِ  أميرا ً منتصرا ً . كان جدعون وحده وظهر له الله وطلب منه أن يخلّص شعبه . وتأكد جدعون من دعوة الله وحارب وانتصر واصبح جبار بأس . كان كرنيليوس يصلي وحده ، كان وحده مختليا ً بالله ، وارسل الله له ملاكه يعلن له ان صلواته صعدت أمام الله . وكان بطرس على السطح وحده يصلي الى الله بعيدا ً عن الناس ورأى رؤيا وسمع صوتا ً وقبل مهمة من الله للذهاب الى الامم . وكان يوحنا الحبيب وحده معزولا ً وحيداً في جزيرة بطمس وكشف الله له رؤياه واعلن له اعلاناته الخالدة العتيدة . ويدعوك المسيح الى ان تدخل مخدعك وتغلق بابك وتصلي ، حيئذ ٍ ترى الله وتسمع الله ، في وحدتك في صحبة الله . حين تشعر بهزال ٍ روحي ، حين تضعف روحك ،اذهب وحدك الى الله ، اختلي به ، انفصل عن العالم تنل قوة ً روحية وملئا ً روحيا ً يجدد علاقتك مع الله . حين تضغط الحياة عليك ، حين تشعر بالضعف والعجز والهزيمة ، اهرب الى مكان ٍ هادئ ، ابتعد عن كل شيء ، ابقى وحدك ، وادعو الله ليحضر اليك في خلوتك وامتلئ بالقوة والنصرة والفرحة . العيش وسط الزحام يحرمك من ان تكون مع الله . الله لا يظهر كثيرا ً في الزحام ، الله لا يتكلم  كثيرا ً في الضجيج ، ولو ظهر في الزحام قد لا تراه ، ولو تكلم في الضجيج قد لا تسمعه . اختلي به وحدك . وحدك معه . وحدك مع الله ، تره ُ وتسمعه .


----------



## sandymena31 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

كل سنه و انتم بخير و سلام سنه سعيده عليكم يا رب


----------



## fauzi (31 ديسمبر 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> كل سنه و انتم بخير و سلام سنه سعيده عليكم يا رب



شكرا sandymena31 ... سنة سعيدة مليئة بالبركات الكثيرة  يا رب


----------



## fauzi (31 ديسمبر 2012)

633 - لا تخلو حياة المؤمن من الحزن والاكتآب . المؤمن ايضا ً يحزن ويكتئب . الحزن والأكتآب ليسا قاصرين فقط  على نتاج الخطية والاثم والشر .يداهمنا الحزن احيانا ً ويزحف الاكتآب الى قلوبنا ونشعر بقبضة ٍ قاسية تعتصر القلب ، وطعنات تمزق الداخل . وينتشر الالم وتزحف المرارة ويتوتر الجسد ويتلوى الوجه . ونفقد البهجة والفرحة والرجاء والامل والراحة والسعادة . ويصل الحزن والإكتآب الى كل شيء . نكتئب في كل شيء . يقول بولس الرسول الى اهل كورنثوس : "  لَمَّا أَتَيْنَا إِلَى مَكِدُونِيَّةَ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِجَسَدِنَا شَيْءٌ مِنَ الرَّاحَةِ بَلْ كُنَّا مُكْتَئِبِينَ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ : مِنْ خَارِجٍ خُصُومَاتٌ ، مِنْ دَاخِل مَخَاوِفُ." ( 2 كورنثوس 7 : 5 ) تعب وخصومات ومخاوف . هاجمهم الحزن والاكتآب حل بهم وطرد سلامهم وفرحهم . لكن الله لم يتركهم هكذا فالحياة المسيحية لا تسمح طويلا ً للحزن . لذلك يبادر بولس الرسول ويقول : " لكِنَّ اللهَ الَّذِي يُعَزِّي الْمُتَّضِعِينَ عَزَّانَا " في وسط الحزن والاكتآب ارسل الله ريحا ً معزية طردت الحزن والكآبة . في جثسيماني ابتعد المسيح قليلا ً عن التلاميذ وابتدأ يحزن ويكتئب . حتى المسيح وخطايانا تجثم على كاهله قال : " نَفْسِي حَزِينَةٌ جِدًّا " ( متى 26 : 38 ) ووسط الحزن والاكتآب الذي عاناه المسيح ارسل الله ملاكا ً من السماء يقويه . هل تحزن وتكتئب ؟ طبعا ً كلنا يحزن ويكتئب . إن حزنت فاحزن حسب مشيئة الله ، حزن ٌ حسب مشيئة الله . لأن الحزن الذي بحسب مشيئة الله ينشأ توبة ً للخلاص . حزن العالم ينشأ موتا ً أما الحزن بحسب مشيئة الله فينشأ خلاصا ً . الله يشاء لك ان تحزن . الحزن على خطية وعلى عصيان حزن ٌ صحي . حين  تحزن على فتور ٍ روحي ، حين  تحزن على عدم طاعة فحزنك جيد ، حزنك حزن ٌ بحسب مشيئة الله ، حزن ٌ يقود الى توبة ٍ  للخلاص ، والله حينئذ ٍ يرسل اليك ملائكة ً من السماء تقويك وتقودك الى التوبة والى الخلاص والى الفرح . يقول بولس الرسول انه بعد الحزن والاكتآب امتلأ بالتعزيات والفرح . يقول : " قَدِ امْتَلأْتُ تَعْزِيَةً وَازْدَدْتُ فَرَحًا جِدًّا فِي جَمِيعِ ضِيقَاتِنَا." ( 2 كورنثوس 7 : 4 ) في وسط دموع الحزن والاكتآب انظر الى المسيح ، اطلب تعزية ً وقوة ، يمسح الدموع ويطرد الحزن ، وتعود اليك بهجة خلاصك وفرحة الشركة مع المسيح .


----------



## fauzi (4 يناير 2013)

634 - نتقدم الى الله بطلبات ٍ ونسأله أن يستجيب ، ونجده احيانا ً لا يجيبنا . وحين نبحث الامر وندقق فيه نجد ان ما طلبناه ليس حسب قصد الله . وقد وعدنا الله في كتابه المقدس على لسان يوحنا الرسول الذي قال : " 	وَهذِهِ هِيَ الثِّقَةُ الَّتِي لَنَا عِنْدَهُ : أَنَّهُ إِنْ طَلَبْنَا شَيْئًا حَسَبَ مَشِيئَتِهِ يَسْمَعُ لَنَا." ( 1 يوحنا 5 : 14 ) لذلك فإن لم تتفق طلباتنا ومشيئة الله وقصده وارادته لا يستجيب لنا . الله يعلن لنا قصده ويوضح لنا مشيئته ويعطينا وعده وكلمته ، ويتعهد لنا ان يحفظ كلمته وينفذ وعده . فحين نصلي نطالبه بمواعيده . دخل داود النبي وجلس امام الرب وشكره لأنه اوصله الى مكان ٍ ومكانة سامية . ثم ذكّر داود الرب بوعوده وعهوده وكلامه الذي تكلم به عنه وعن بيته وقال : " وَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ، لِيَثْبُتْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمْتَ بِهِ عَنْ عَبْدِكَ وَعَنْ بَيْتِهِ " ( 1 اخبار 17 :23 ) وطالب الله ان ينفذ ذلك الكلام ، قال : " وَافْعَلْ كَمَا نَطَقْتَ." أي افعل كما قلت ، كما وعدت . وضع داود امام الله  طلبته عالما ً تماما ً أن الله سوف يوفي بوعده ، سوف يسمع طلبته التي تتفق ومشيئته . ونحن ايضا ً مثل داود النبي نطلب من الله ان يفعل ما وعدنا به . فلنتأكد اولا من قول  الله وكلامه الينا ثم نسأله أن ينفذ كلامه . الله لا يخدعنا ، لا يتخلى عن وعوده ، لا يغير او يبدل كلامه . هو أمين ٌ يحفظ عهوده ، قادر ٌ أن ينفذ ويحقق ويتمم ما وعد وقال . يقول بولس الرسول في رسالته الى رومية وهو يذكرنا بايمان ابراهيم . يقول : " وَتَيَقَّنَ أَنَّ مَا وَعَدَ بِهِ هُوَ قَادِرٌ أَنْ يَفْعَلَهُ أَيْضًا." الله امين ٌ في قوله ، صادق ٌ في وعوده وقادر ٌ أن يفعل ما قاله . وقول الله ووعوده موجودة  في الكتاب المقدس ، كلامه . وكلامه لك يثبت الى الابد . الكلام الذي تكلم به يثبت الى الابد . ويثبت اسم الله ويتعظم الى الابد لأنه الرب هو الله . فعدم امانتنا لا يُبطل امانة الله . فلنتقدم في ثقة ٍ واطمئنان ٍ بكلامه ونذكره بوعده لنا ونصلي حسب مشيئته فيسمع لنا . لا تتردد ، لا تقف امام باب الله بخوف ٍ وشك . هو امين ٌ وقدوس ٌ وعادل . هو رحيم ُ محب ٌ كريم ٌ عطوف .


----------



## sandymena31 (5 يناير 2013)

نشكر الله و هو امين و عادل لا ينسى تعب المحبه و يعطينا الصالح لنا


----------



## fauzi (5 يناير 2013)

sandymena31 قال:


> نشكر الله و هو امين و عادل لا ينسى تعب المحبه و يعطينا الصالح لنا



*الرب يباركك *


----------



## fauzi (5 يناير 2013)

635 - على كتف كل انسان ٍ احمال ٌ ثقيلة كثيرة تُتعب الكتفين وتثقّل القدمين . ويسير كل منا يصعد جبل الحياة  اليومية وهو يئن وينوء تحت احماله . والكثير من تلك الاحمال يصعب التخلص منها والقائها بعيدا ً عن اكتافنا . هموم ٌ ومتاعب ، آلام ٌ ومصائب . المرض الذي اعاني منه منذ زمن . مسؤوليات الاسرة واحتياجاتها الكثيرة ، الضغوط المادية الثقيلة . الوحدة وغياب الاهل والاصحاب . الأضطراب والبعد عن البلد والوطن  ، انتقال الاحباء ولوعة الفراق وقسوة الترمل أو اليُتم . أثقال ٌ واحمال ٌ لا ينجو منها انسان تؤلم الكتف وتوهن الجسد . ونسير نجر الاقدام زاحفين في معاناة ٍ وأنين وتثاقل صاعدين الجبل . وننظر حولنا في استنجاد واسترحام نبحث عن معين فنجد  الكل يحتاج الى العون . ثم نسمع الصوت ، صوتا ً قويا ً فتيا ً عفيا ً يقول : " تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ. " ( متى 11 : 28 ) وما ان يطرق القول آذاننا حتى تهتز قلوبنا فرحا ً وترتخي اجسادنا طربا ً . نُسرع الخطى ونتقدم نحو ذاك الذي يدعونا نذهب اليه . نجده ُ يقف فاتحا ً ذراعيه لنا ، ثم يمد يديه ويرفع عنا احمالنا الثقيلة . يأخذ الاثقال  جميعها ليحملها ثم يقدم لنا بدلا ً منها نيرا ً خفيفا ً . وبوجهه الباسم يقول : " اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ " خذوا نيري " فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ. لأَنَّ نِيرِي هَيِّنٌ وَحِمْلِي خَفِيفٌ  "  البعض يتردد ويتسائل : لماذا نحمل النير كفانا احمال ؟ النير ليس حملا ً ، النير على الكتف لا يُثقّلك ، لا يُتعبك . النير لا يُحمل ، النير يَحمل ، النير لا يُثقّل  ، النير يرفع الثقل . النير على الكتف كالجناحين على كتف الطائر ترفعان الطائر الى اعلى . نير الرب يستقر على كتفك لا ليثقّلك بل ليحمل ثقلك . حين تتبادل مع الرب ، حين تلقي عليه اثقالك  وتأخذ نيره ، يحمل احمالك على كتفيه ويسوّي على كتفيك نيره . فيحملك النير الى اعلى ، تطير ، تسبح في سماء الشركة مع الله . تخف وتضعف جاذبية الارض عليك وترتفع  . يرفعك نير الرب الى فوق حيث لا اثقال ولا احمال ." أَلْقِ عَلَى الرَّبِّ هَمَّكَ فَهُوَ يَعُولُكَ " ( مزمور 55 : 22 ) استلم من الرب نيره وهو يرفعك فيكون لديك جناحي حمامة تطير وتستريح .


----------



## fauzi (6 يناير 2013)

636 - المسيحية ليست ديانة شعور واحساس . المسيحية ليست ديانة مرئيات ومحسوسات . المسيحية ديانة ايمان " أَمَّا الْبَارُّ فَبِالإِيمَانِ يَحْيَا. " ( رومية 1 : 17 ) المؤمن ، البار المسيحي يحيا بالايمان لا بالشعور . المؤمن ، البار المسيحي يحيا بالايمان لا الحس . الايمان لا يعتمد على عواطف ومشاعر وخيال ٍ وسراب . والايمان لا يعتمد على المنظور والمرئي المحسوس والملموس " الإِيمَانُ فَهُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى." ( عبرانيين 11 : 1 ) تأكد ٌ وتيقن بما سوف سيكون . معرفة ٌ واعتماد على ماذا يُرى . والمسيحي لا يعيش احلاما ً وخيالا ً وآمالا ً خاوية ً هلامية . المسيحي يعيش مرتكزا ً على صخر ٍ صلب ، على يقين ٍ ثابت . حين تشتد حرارة الشمس ويعم الجفاف لا يرتمي المسيحي يحلم بالمطر بل ينظر الى الشمس والجفاف ويقف متحفزا ً ينتظر المطر بثقة ٍ ويقين . لا يرى سحابة ً في السماء تبشر بمجيء المطر ، لكنه يرى الها ً في السماء سوف يرسله قطعا ً . الايمان لا يعتمد على اختبارات احداث ٍ ماضية . الايمان يعتمد على شخص الله الامين دائما ً . لا تعتمد على المشاعر لتؤمن . الايمان حين يأتي يجيء  بالمشاعر . حين تؤمن تملأ قلبك مشاعر الفرح والسعادة والبهجة . لا تعتمد على حواسك لتؤمن ، الايمان اقوى من الحواس . رأت مريم ومرثا لعازر في القبر ، اربعة ايام ٍ في القبر . ورغم مشاعر الالم والحزن ، رغم مرأى القبر ورائحة العفن ، قال لهما المسيح : سيقوم اخوكما ، وآمنتا . وقام لعازر من الموت . المسيح هو القيامة والحياة ، من آمن به ولو مات فسيحيا ، آمن به ، آمن بقدرته ، آمن بقوته ، هو الله القادر القوي . لا تغرق في دوامة الشعور والاحساس ، لاتتخدر بالعواطف وتترنح . هو صخرتك والصخرة تصمد بقوة لا تلين ، إرم ٍ بنفسك عليه بايمان يسندك ويحملك بقدرة ٍ بين ذراعيه القويتين . لا تقيد نفسك بقيود حواسك الجامدة المحدودة . هو الله الذي يفتح الطريق امامك ، مهما بدا مسدودا ً مغلقا ً . اتبع الرب ، سر ورائه ، امتد لما هو قدّام " نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَانِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ يَسُوعَ " ( عبرانيين 12 : 2 )


----------



## fauzi (8 يناير 2013)

637 - احيانا ً تهاجمنا الريح ، تهب وتعصف وتصخب بعنف ٍ وقوة ، تقتلع الاشجار وتهدم البيوت وتدفع كل شيء امامها وتحطمه . ونخاف ونصرخ ونحاول الاختفاء منها والاحتماء بعيدا ً عنها  . ونشكو ونتذمرونعاتب الله ونصلي : يا رب الريح قاسية ٌ قاتلة . لكن الله يقول لك اليوم : لا ليست كل ريح قاسية وقاتلة . انا الله اسخّر الريح واستخدمها لنجاتك ولخلاصك . الا تذكر كيف ان الشعب كان محصورا ً بين البحر والصحراء ؟ . البحر ممتدا ًٌ امامهم بلا نهاية ، والصحراء تمتد خلفهم مغطاة بجيوش المصريين . وكل شيء كان ينذر بالموت والهلاك والفناء . في الامام بحر وفي الخلف جيش . بحر ٌ لا يُعبر وجيش ٌ لا يُهزم  . وصرخ الشعب : المصريون علينا ، المصريون علينا . حصار ، كمين لا مفر منه ولا مهرب . وسمعت صراخ شعبي ورأيت معاناتهم وتدخلت  ، ارسلت ُ ريحا ً شديدة ً عاصفة شقت البحر وجعلت مياهه سورا ً . وعبر الشعب البحر ، والماء سور ٌ على اليمين وسور ٌ على اليسار . شقت الريح البحر . وحين تبعهم المصريون وسط الماء ارجعت الريح البحر واغرقت جيش  المصريين . ورنم الشعب وهلل لخلاص الرب ، قال : " نَفَخْتَ بِرِيحِكَ فَغَطَّاهُمُ الْبَحْرُ. غَاصُوا كَالرَّصَاصِ فِي مِيَاهٍ غَامِرَةٍ." ( خروج 15 : 10 )  هكذا استخدم الله الريح لخلاص شعبه . وحين غطى الجراد الارض . حين ضرب الرب المصريين بالجراد ، وبعد ان تراجع فرعون خوفا ً حين طلب من موسى وهارون ان ينقذاه ، وصليا للرب ، ورد ّ الرب ريحا ً غربية شديدة جدا ً حملت الجراد وطرحته في البحر . وانقذت الريح ارض مصر من الجراد ، القته في البحر ولم تبقى جرادة ٌ في الارض . قد لا تفهم سبب الريح التي تعصف حولك وتهاجمك . قد يمتلأ قلبك بالخوف منها ، قد تشكو وتتذمر وتندب . الريح إن ارسلها الله لا تكون قاسية ً قاتلة . الريح التي يرسلها الله لتعصف بحياتك رحيمة ٌ حانية . لا تفزع وهي تقلع الاشجار ، لا ترتعب وهي تهدم البيوت . فكما انها تقلع هي تُنبت . وكما انها تهدم هي تبني . الريح التي يرسلها الله قد تكون لخلاصك ونجاتك . . قد تشق امامك البحر ، قد تقيم الماء سورا ً عن يمينك وعن يسارك . قد تكون حافظة لك لا مهاجمة . قد لا تفهم الآن لكن حين تهدأ الريح سترى الاثر الذي تركته ُ خلاصا ورجاء .


----------



## fauzi (9 يناير 2013)

638 -الانسان حين يحل به خير يفرح ويسعد ويغني ويرنم . وحين يحل به شر ٌ يكتئب ويحزن ويبكي ويشكو ويتذمر . لكن المسيحية كسرت تلك القاعدة وقلبت تلك البديهية . المسيحية اتت بالترنيم وقت الضيق وبالاغاني عند حلول الشر . وسط الاضطهاد والمسيحيون يقادون الى القتل والموت والاستشهاد ، وهم يلقون للوحوش الكاسرة لتفترسهم اثناء اضطهاد الرومان . كانت تصعد اصواتهم وتعلو بالتسبيح والترنيم والغناء . كان صوت ترنيمهم يغطي صوت زئير الوحوش وصراخ الجماهير .والمسيحي حين يواجه العقبات والمشاكل والاضطهاد يرنم . يقول بولس الرسول : " 	لأَنَّهُ قَدْ وُهِبَ لَكُمْ لأَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ لاَ أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ فَقَطْ ، بَلْ أَيْضًا أَنْ تَتَأَلَّمُوا لأَجْلِهِ." الام من اجل المسيح اسمى من الايمان وحده . وحين كانت الاحجار تُلقى فوق جسد المسيحية الاول استفانوس ، والاحجار تتساقط على جسده تحطمه وتمزقه ارتفع وجهه وكان كأنه وجه ملاك . المؤمن وسط الضيق يرى المسيح مصلوبا ً لأجله فيسعد ويفرح . ويتشكل الالم داخله انغاما ً وموسيقى والحانا ً فيغني ويرنم . مرت باحد القديسين ضيقة ٌ وظلم ٌ واضطهاد وبينما هو في بيته وسط الظلام والبرد والوحدة اشعل نارا ً في مدفأته وجلس وادهشه انه والظلام يغطي المكان والبرد يملأ البيت سمع صوت موسيقى رتيبة جميلة ولم يكن حوله  شيء تنبعث منه موسيقى هكذا . فحص المكان وبحث عن مصدر الموسيقى فوجد بالنار قطعة خشب تحترق وفي احتراقها يصدر منها صوت موسيقى شجية كانت فرعا ً من شجرة خاصة . وكانت تلك الشجرة كبيرة وارفة تعشعش فيها طيور ٌ مغردة واختزنت الشجرة وفروعها تلك الانغام ،  فلما دخلت النار اخرجتها الحانا ً شجية جميلة رفعت روح الرجل وملئت قلبه تعزية وفرحة ، وشارك الخشب المحترق في الغناء ورنم وسبّح ونسى معاناته . قد تكون تمر في نار ٍ حامية تُحرق . النار تستطيع ان تُخرج من داخلك لحنا ً . التجربة تستطيع ان تعزف على قيثارتك فترنم . رنم للرب " رَنِّمُوا لِلرَّبِّ تَرْنِيمَةً جَدِيدَةً. رَنِّمِي لِلرَّبِّ يَا كُلَّ الأَرْضِ." ( مزمور 96 : 1 ) " يَحْمَدُكَ يَا رَبُّ كُلُّ مُلُوكِ الأَرْضِ  ، وَيُرَنِّمُونَ فِي طُرُقِ الرَّبِّ ، لأَنَّ مَجْدَ الرَّبِّ عَظِيمٌ." ( مزمور 138 : 4 ، 5) الصدّيق كما يقول سليمان الحكيم : " الصِّدِّيقُ فَيَتَرَنَّمُ وَيَفْرَحُ." ( امثال 29 : 6 ) .


----------



## fauzi (10 يناير 2013)

639 - كثيرا ً ما ننظر فنجد اعدائنا قد انتصبوا اقوياء حولنا . زادوا طولا ً وعرضا ً وقوة ، ونحن كالأقزام صغار ٌ ضعفاء . حجبوا عنا الشمس ومنعوا عنا الخير وهددوا سلامنا وأمننا . ونخاف ونرتعب وننكمش رعبا ً منهم  ونختبئ في جحورنا وننزوي . وكلمنا أمعنا النظر فيهم زادت قامتهم طولا ً وزادت اجسادنا قصرا ً . حين ارسل موسى رجالا ً يتجسسون ارض كنعان والشعب الساكن فيها ورأوا قوة الرجال ، رأوهم عمالقة جبابرة اشداء ، خافوا منهم وفزعوا ، وعادوا قائلين "وَقَدْ رَأَيْنَا هُنَاكَ الْجَبَابِرَةَ ، بَنِي عَنَاق مِنَ الْجَبَابِرَةِ. فَكُنَّا فِي أَعْيُنِنَا كَالْجَرَادِ، وَهكَذَا كُنَّا فِي أَعْيُنِهِمْ " ( عدد 13 : 33 ) رأوا انفسهم جرادا ً صغار . هكذا كانوا في أعين انفسهم وأعين اعدائهم ، جراد ٌ ودود ٌ حقير . وهكذا رأى اخوة داود ورجال شاول الصبي داود ، فتى صغير بيده عصا راع ٍ ومقلاع صبي  يلعب به ... جرادة ، دودة حقيرة . لكن الله جعل حصى مقلاع داود سهما ً حادا ً قويا ً ضرب جبهة جوليات . الحجر المرسل من مقلاع الفتى الصغير اسقط جوليات الجبار . وانتصر القزم وقُتل العملاق وغنت النساء قائلات : " ضَرَبَ شَاوُلُ أُلُوفَهُ وَدَاوُدُ رِبْوَاتِهِ." ( 1صموئيل 18 : 7 ) واختار الرب جدعون ليذهب ويخلص الشعب من اعدائه ، واعترض جدعون ... قال : " بِمَاذَا أُخَلِّصُ إِسْرَائِيلَ ؟ هَا عَشِيرَتِي هِيَ الذُّلَّى فِي مَنَسَّى ، وَأَنَا الأَصْغَرُ فِي بَيْتِ أَبِي " ( قضاة 6 : 15 ) فقال له الرب : " إِنِّي أَكُونُ مَعَكَ " وانقذ جدعون الشعب وغلب اعدائه ، وتحقق فيه قول الملاك حين رآه : " الرَّبُّ مَعَكَ يَا جَبَّارَ الْبَأْسِ " الله يرانا على حقيقتنا حتى ولو كنا في أعين انفسنا جرادا ً أو دودا ً . الله لا يرانا بقدرتنا المحدودة وحجمنا الصغير بل بل بقوته هو وحجمه هو . ويقول الله لشعبه على لسان اشعياء النبي " لاَ تَخَفْ يَا دُودَةَ يَعْقُوبَ،....... . أَنَا أُعِينُكَ ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ ...... هأَنَذَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُكَ نَوْرَجًا مُحَدَّدًا جَدِيدًا ذَا أَسْنَانٍ. تَدْرُسُ الْجِبَالَ وَتَسْحَقُهَا، وَتَجْعَلُ الآكَامَ كَالْعُصَافَةِ. تُذَرِّيهَا فَالرِّيحُ تَحْمِلُهَا وَالْعَاصِفُ تُبَدِّدُهَا، وَأَنْتَ تَبْتَهِجُ بِالرَّبِّ " لا تنظر الى نفسك باحتقار ، لاتقلل من شأن ذاتك . لا ترى نفسك جرادة في مواجهة جبابرة أو دودة امام نورج . الله يجعل الجرادة جبار بأس والدودة نورجا ً باسنان حادة . الله قادر ان يقويك لتهزم كل القوى الظالمة التي تهاجمك . وتدوس   جبال الشدائد والعقبات والهموم وتسحقها . تشدد في الرب وتشجع . تقوى في الرب واطمئن .


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2013)

640 - يواجهنا العالم احيانا ً بظلمه ويهاجمنا  بقسوة ووحشية . ولا يكون لهجومه مبرر ، يهاجمنا لما نحن عليه لا لما نفعل  . لا رد على عمل لم يعجبه قمنا به بل تهجم علينا لاننا لسنا منه . قال المسيح : " لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ ............ لِذلِكَ يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ. " وقال ايضا : " إِنْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُبْغِضُكُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَبْغَضَنِي قَبْلَكُمْ. " ( يوحنا 15 : 18 )  ونغضب ، تمتلأ قلوبنا بشعور ٍ قاس ٍ بالظلم فتغضب ، ونحاول ان نرد الاعتداء بالدفاع ، ندافع عن انفسنا بقوة ، نصد الهجمات ، نتراشق بالسلاح . السلاح الغاشم لا بد ان يقابله سلاح ٌ يصده . هذاما فعله بطرس حين غزا الجند والخدم والجموع بستان جثسيماني . جاؤوا ليمسكون بيسوع ليصلبوه وواجههم بطرس بسيفه وضربهم . وقال له المسيح : " رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ " ( متى 26 : 52 ) ووقف المسيح مقيد اليدين مجروحا ً مهانا ً موثقا ً أمام بيلاطس الوالي ، وكان اليهود والكهنة والجموع يشتكون عليه ، يدعون ويشهدون كذبا ً عليه . وسأله بيلاطس : " أَمَا تَسْمَعُ كَمْ يَشْهَدُونَ عَلَيْكَ؟ " هذا الادعاء الصارخ حولك ؟ أتسمع ، أترى كل  هؤلاء الذين حولك يطلبون صلبك ؟ أترى ذلك كله ؟ وكان المسيح يرى ويسمع لكنه لم يجب بشيء . الاصوات الصاخبة حوله تكذب وتتهم اكذب التهم واحقرها . والانظار حوله  تطعن والايادي ترتفع وتتحرك وتهدد . كان المسيح يستطيع ان يدحض كل ادعائاتهم . كان يقدر ان يرد كل هجماتهم ويصد كل اقوالهم . نفخة ٌ منه تفنيهم . كلمة ٌ منه تهلكهم ، حركة ٌ منه تمحيهم من الوجود . في يده كل قوة ٍ في السماء وعلى الارض . تحت سلطانه جند السماء وملائكتها . وما يواجهه ظلم ، حقد ٌ بلا سبب ، كراهية ٌ  وغل ٌ وبغضة فاجرة . لكنه واجه ذلك كله بصمت بسكون  بصبر بوداعة  بطول اناة . ولو تمعنا في ذلك المشهد لوجدنا الظالمين يرتجفون ويرتعبون  ، والمظلوم يصمد بقوة بثبات وشجاعة وقوة وصلابة . حين يواجهك الظلم باسلحته الدامية أصمت . حين تتصايح حولك الاتهامات الكاذبة اسكت . صد الهجمات بالروح الساكن فيك . الروح الذي يثمر  محبة ً فرحا ً سلاما ً طول اناة . لطفا صلاحا ً ايمانا ً وداعة ً تعففا ً . هكذا تدحر الظلم وتغلب  كما دحر المسيح الظلم وغلب .


----------



## fauzi (12 يناير 2013)

641 - تمر بنا احداث ٌ صعبة ، تواجهنا تجارب متنوعة ، نحس بيد الله تمسك بنا ، تشدنا وتجذبنا ، تثنينا وتفردنا . وفي جذبه لنا نتألم ونتلوى وفي ثنينه نعاني ونتوجع ، لكننا نعلم انه يفعل ذلك لفائدتنا لصالحنا لخيرنا ، يريدنا ان نصل الى وضع ٍ خاص معين محدد لنخرج النغمة المطلوبة ، كما يفعل عازف الكمان وهو يجذب اوتاره ويشدها بقوة حتى تصل الى حال ٍ تصلح  لتقدم درجة النغم المضبوطة . وهو يضبط نغمتنا عليه ، يحدد درجة النغم على سلمه الموسيقي ، فعازف الكمان يضبط انغام كمانه على الاصوات الصادرة من البيانو مثلا ً ، يصغي باذنه  لصوت البيانو ويضع اذنه على صدر الكمان ويسمع أداء اوتاره ، ويشد ويرخي الوتر بعد الوتر ويجذبها او يمددها حتى تُخرج النغمة الصحيحة . هكذا الاحداث والتجارب المتنوعة التي يمررنا الله بها . حركة اصابع الله على اوتار حياتنا بجذب ٍ أو شد أو ارخاء ، يضبطنا بها عليه لنظهر الانغام المشابهة لانغامه ومعاييره ومقاييسه . وفي ذلك كله نشدو ونغني ونصدح ونرنم بالحان ٍ تعزف سمفونية ارادته . يقول بطرس الرسول لنا : " أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لاَ تَسْتَغْرِبُوا الْبَلْوَى الْمُحْرِقَةَ الَّتِي بَيْنَكُمْ حَادِثَةٌ ، لأَجْلِ امْتِحَانِكُمْ ، كَأَنَّهُ أَصَابَكُمْ أَمْرٌ غَرِيبٌ ، بَلْ كَمَا اشْتَرَكْتُمْ فِي آلاَمِ الْمَسِيحِ ، افْرَحُوا " ( 1 بطرس 4 : 12 ، 13 ) الجذب والشد ، التشكيل والضبط يؤلم ، المسيح ايضا ً تألم ، واللحن حين يعلو والموسيقى تملأ المكان ، نفرح فرح المسيح . كما في الألم كذلك  الفرح . الفرح يخرج من شرنقة الألم . تعيش الفراشة في قلب الشرنقة الضيقة المظلمة وقتا ً من الزمن حتى تتكون اجنحتها وتتقوى وتمزق الشرنقة وتخرج طائرة ً في النور . مر ّ داود في طرق ٍ وعرة ، هرب طويلا ً من وجه شاول ، اختبأ في الكهوف والجحور ، جاع ، تعب ، عانى من البرد والحر ، واخرج من قلبه الحزين وحياته المشردة مزامير خالدة تعبر عن اتكاله على الرب واعتماده عليه . مزامير مشجعة معزية فرحة . الانتظار بين يدي الرب والاشتراك في آلامه يوحدك به . التسليم  لاصابعه تتحرك في حياتك تشكلك على صورته . الله يعمل فيك دائما ً ليظهر صفاته فيك . تنعكس على مرآة حياتك محبته ُ ونعمته .


----------



## fauzi (14 يناير 2013)

462 - مات ابنها وحيدها ، دخل الموت بيتها للمرة الثانية بمنجله الحاد القاسي . حصد حياة زوجها وترك طفلا ً رخصا ً بين يديها تشقى في تربيته وحدها . واثمر جهادها وكبر ابنها وعبر مرحلة الطفولة الى الصبوّة الى الشباب . وفي وسط فرحها به ، في بداية جني تعب صبرها جاء الموت ليأخذ حياة وحيدها . وكانت الطعنة اعنف من الطعنة الاولى . تجمدت الدموع في مقلتيها ، كونت غلالة سوداء من الحزن صبغت الحياة والناس حولها باللون الاسود . كل ما حولها اسود ، كل من حولها باك ٍ ، هي ذاتها الحزن ، الحزن مجسما ً . وأخذوه من  بين ذراعيها ولفوه باثواب رائحتها الموت فللموت رائحة . وامتلئت رئتاها برائحة الموت وعيناها بلونه الاسود ويداها بملمسه اللزج . وسارت خلف نعش ابنها وحيدها الميت تقودها النسوة . وتتحرك اقدامها بدفع الايدي الحانية التي تسندها بل تحملها . واخترق الظلام الاسود لسان برق ٍ ناصع البياض . امتدت يد لابس الرداء الابيض ولمست جدار النعش . ووقف الموت ، سكنت حركة النعش ، فزع الموت وارتعب . وبصوت ٍ كحد السيف مزق السكون وقال : " أَيُّهَا الشَّابُّ ، لَكَ أَقُولُ: قُمْ " ( لوقا 7 : 14 ) وهرب الموت ، انظلق جاريا ً الى الهاوية وجلس ابنها في النعش ، جلس حيا ًُُ ، عاد لون الحياة يغزو البدن الشاحب ، عاد بهيا ً نظرا ً ، جلس حيا ً عادت نبضات القلب ، عادت بسمة الوجه ، عاد الصوت وتكلم ، وتمزق الصمت ، تغير اللون الاسود ، غزته الوان الطيف وصبغته . وارتفعت من القلوب ضحكات ، الفرحة قتلت الحزن وصرعت الالم .
ينزل الموت ساحتنا ويدخل بيوتنا  يصبغها بالسواد ، وتزكم رائحته الانوف وتلوث لزوجة ملمسه الايدي ، تئن نفوسنا وتنحني رؤوسنا وتتفتت وتنكسر قلوبنا ، ونصرخ ونستنجد ونستغيث ، ويسمع ويُسرع ويأتي ، يأتي صاحب الرداء الابيض الناصع ويمزق الستار الاسود  . ويلمس نعش قلوبنا فنقوم ونجلس بقوة الايمان والرجاء . وتعود لنا البهجة . نصبح بالمسيح " 	كَحَزَانَى وَنَحْنُ دَائِمًا فَرِحُونَ " ( 2 كورنثوس 6 : 10 )  .. حين يهاجمك الحزن ، حين يلقي بكل ثقله عليك ، ارفع صوتك اصرخ استنجد إستغث . الرب ينصت لك ، يسمع ، يُسرع ، يأتي ويحول حزنك الى فرح .


----------



## fauzi (15 يناير 2013)

463 - نأتي الى الله مصلين نسأله ونطلب منه احتياجا ً لنا . نجلس  امامه او نسجد في حضرته  ونرفع وجوهنا متردية ً اليه . نحرق بخور الايمان له ، نحن نؤمن به ، نعرف انه قادر . حاجتنا عنده ، مخازنه مملوءة بالبركات .، غني ٌّ هو وسخي . وتتابع انظارنا البخور الصاعد ، بياض دخانه ِ يشوبه سواد . سواد ٌ خفيف لكنه ظاهر . سواد ُ يشوه ويشين ويفسد البخور . شك ٌ يهاجم عقولنا ، شك ٌ يثقّل قلوبنا ، شك ٌ صغير في حجم كف اليد . هو الله القادر فعلا ً ، لديه احتياجنا وهو غني ُ جدا ً وسخي ، لكنه قد لا يجيب . يسمع ولكنه قد لا يستجيب . وتهتز طلبتنا ويخفت صوتنا وترتجف شفاهنا وترتعش ايدينا . ونلقي بمزيد ٍ من البخور في المبخرة . بخور اختباراتنا السابقة معه . كم من مرة ٍ جئنا اليه وسمع . كم من مرة ٍ سألنا فاعطانا . طلبنا ووجدنا ، قرعنا وفتح لنا ، لكن هذه المرة قد لا يُعطي . وتزداد مساحة البقعة السوداء ، تكبر وتزيد عن كف اليد ، ونلقي بمزيد من البخور في المبخرة ، نرجع الى مواعيد الله ، الى كتابه وكلامه . نتصفحه ، نجول فيه ، نبحر فيه  ، نلتقي بابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب . نقابل نوح وموسى وصموئيل وداود ، نرى التلاميذ ، نشاهد معجزات المسيح . نسمعه وهو يقول للاعمى الذي صرخ اليه : " إِيمَانُكَ قَدْ شَفَاكَ " ( لوقا 18 : 42 ) وللمرأة نازفة الدم التي لمسته وسط الزحام الذي حوله : "  إِيمَانُكِ قَدْ شَفَاكِ " ( متى 9 : 22 ) ويقول لنا : " وَكُلُّ مَا تَطْلُبُونَهُ فِي الصَّلاَةِ مُؤْمِنِينَ تَنَالُونَهُ " ( متى 21 : 22 ) ويؤكد لك كما قال مؤكدا ً لمرثا : " إِنْ آمَنْتِ تَرَيْنَ مَجْدَ اللهِ ؟ " ( يوحنا 11 : 40 ) حين كان مجتازا ً تبعه اعميان صرخا قائلين : " ارْحَمْنَا يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ " ( متى 9 : 27 ) وسألهما المسيح : " أَتُؤْمِنَانِ أَنِّي أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ هذَا؟  قَالاَ لَهُ :  نَعَمْ ، يَا سَيِّدُ . حِينَئِذٍ لَمَسَ أَعْيُنَهُمَا قَائِلاً:  بِحَسَب إِيمَانِكُمَا لِيَكُنْ لَكُمَا " ( متى 9 : 27 – 29 )  وكان ايمانهما كافيا ً  "  فَانْفَتَحَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمَا " وابصرا ... حين نسترجع ذلك ونتذكره تختفي البقعة السوداء ويعود دخان البخور ابيضا ً  ناصعا ً . ونصل الى درجة الايمان الكافي ليحقق طلباتنا من الله ويستجيب . بحسب ايمانك يكون لك على قدر ايمانك تحصل على طلبتك . عند خلق العالم قال فكان ، وحتى اليوم يقول فيكون  .


----------



## fauzi (16 يناير 2013)

644 -يضع الله امامنا وعودا ً كثيرة رائعة في كتابه وبكلماته المقدسة ونفرح بها ونسعد ، ونقضي أوقاتا ً جميلة ونحن نتذكرها ونتلوها . وتأتي الاوقات التي نحتاج فيها الى الله ليعين ويعطي وليبارك . ونتقدم اليه ونرفع طلباتنا اليه ضعيفة ً هزيلة ً عاجزة . وترتفع اليه مرتعشة متخاذلة ، غير محدودة  ، بلا هدف او قصد  . وننتظر ونمل ونصد ونتباعد ونتصور ان الله لا يستجيب . كيف  لا يستجيب وهو قد وعد . كيف ينسى وهو قد تكلم ؟ . في هروبه من بيته وارضه التقى يعقوب بالله ورأى سلم الله وملائكته . وقال له الله : " 	وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكَ، وَأَحْفَظُكَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ، وَأَرُدُّكَ إِلَى هذِهِ الأَرْضِ " ( تكوين 28 : 15 ) وفي عودته الى ارضه وخوفه من لقاء عيسو اخيه رفع وجهه لله وصلى . قال : " يَا إِلهَ أَبِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِلهَ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ ، الرَّبَّ الَّذِي قَالَ لِيَ: ارْجعْ إِلَى أَرْضِكَ " ( تكوين 32 : 9 ) ذكّر يعقوب الله الرب بوعده وقوله وكلامه بأن يحسن اليه . اعترف بضعفه وعجزه وخوفه . قال : " صَغِيرٌ أَنَا عَنْ جَمِيعِ أَلْطَافِكَ وَجَمِيعِ الأَمَانَةِ الَّتِي صَنَعْتَ إِلَى عَبْدِكَ. فَإِنِّي بِعَصَايَ عَبَرْتُ هذَا الأُرْدُنَّ ، وَالآنَ قَدْ صِرْتُ جَيْشَيْنِ. نَجِّنِي مِنْ يَدِ أَخِي، مِنْ يَدِ عِيسُوَ، لأَنِّي خَائِفٌ مِنْهُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَيَضْرِبَنِي الأُمَّ مَعَ الْبَنِينَ. وَأَنْتَ قَدْ قُلْتَ: إِنِّي أُحْسِنُ إِلَيْكَ وَأَجْعَلُ نَسْلَكَ كَرَمْلِ الْبَحْرِ الَّذِي لاَ يُعَدُّ لِلْكَثْرَةِ "  ( تكوين 32 : 10 – 12 ) اعاد يعقوب في صلاته قول الله له ووعده بالاحسان اليه . أكد له تصديقه لكلامه واعتماده على امانته وتمسكه بقوله . واستجاب الرب لصلاة يعقوب ونجاه وباركه واحسن اليه . حين تأتي الى الله تعال اليه متسلحا ً بوعده متمسكا ً بعهده . الله لا يمكن ان ينكر قوله السابق او يغير كلامه الذي قاله . عندما يعدنا الله ويتكلم معنا فهو يضع نفسه تحت تصرفنا ، يصبح مستعدا  ً لعمل ما وعد به وتكلم ، يكون جاهزا ً للاستجابة . بينما كان المسيح خارجا ً من اريحا مع تلاميذه ، كان  بارتيماوس الاعمى جالسا ً . وسمع صوت يسوع وتلاميذه فابتدأ يصرخ ويقول : " يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ ، ارْحَمْنِي " وناذاه المسيح وسأله : " مَاذَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ بِكَ؟ " وبلا تردد وبلا تفكير قال : " يَا سَيِّدِي ، أَنْ أُبْصِرَ " وشفاه المسيح ، استجاب لطلبه " فَلِلْوَقْتِ أَبْصَرَ " . حين تأتي الى المسيح حدد طلبتك وعينها .


----------



## sandymena31 (17 يناير 2013)

عظيم و قدوس الله كثير الرحمه ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## fauzi (21 يناير 2013)

sandymena31 قال:


> عظيم و قدوس الله كثير الرحمه ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك



*شكرا sandymena31 
الرب يبارك حياتك *


----------



## fauzi (21 يناير 2013)

645 - بعض ايامنا سوداء ، ايام يأس ٍ وقنوط والم ومعاناة . ليس بها نقطة ٌ بيضاء ، داكنة ٌ قاسية ، حزينة ٌ مؤلمة ٌ كريهة . نحس وسط الظلام بالوحدة ، لا صوت ولا حركة ولا نور . وفي الظلام يتضخم حجم الألم وفي السكوت يتضاعف صوت الأنين . لكننا نعرف ان الله موجود . الايمان يفتح انظارنا في الظلام فنراه . وهو ينقذ ، ويسرع وينجد ، الايمان يسمعنا صوته بوضوح ٍ في السكون . الايام المظلمة السوداء مدرسة الله التي تقودنا الى النور . ايام السكون والوحدة والوحشة مدرسة الله التي توصلنا للشركة معه . مر ابراهيم وسارة بسنوات عجاف سوداء بلا ولد ٍ ولا ذرية ، وبعد سلسلة ٍ من الاختبارات  والصمود جاء اسحق بعد أن شاخا . مر يوسف بسنوات جافة سوداء بعيدا ً عن ابيه وبيته وعبر جسورا ً كثيرة وتمسك بايمانه بالرب فاعتلى العرش . وكل رجال الله ونسائه احاطت بهم سنوات طويلة سوداء . والايمان الصامد وحده هو الذي يبدد الظلام ويطرد السواد . يقول كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين : " وَلكِنْ بِدُونِ إِيمَانٍ لاَ يُمْكِنُ إِرْضَاؤُهُ ، لأَنَّهُ يَجِبُ أَنَّ الَّذِي يَأْتِي إِلَى اللهِ يُؤْمِنُ بِأَنَّهُ مَوْجُودٌ ، وَأَنَّهُ يُجَازِي الَّذِينَ يَطْلُبُونَهُ." ( عبرانيين 11 : 6 ) وقف الفتية الثلاثة امام نبوخذ نصر متهمين بعصيان امر الملك . رفضوا السجود لتمثال الذهب حين علا صوت العزف والموسيقى .قابلوا غضب الملك بالصمود والثبات وهو يقول : " من هو الاله الذي ينقذكم من يدي " ( دانيال 1 : 15 ) وبايمان ٍ ومعرفة بذلك الاله قالوا : " هُوَذَا يُوجَدُ إِلهُنَا الَّذِي نَعْبُدُهُ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُنَجِّيَنَا مِنْ أَتُّونِ النَّارِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ ، وَأَنْ يُنْقِذَنَا مِنْ يَدِكَ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ." ( دانيال 3 : 17 ) ايمان قوي صامد يرضي الله لذلك نجاهم الرب من اتون النار ولم تمس النار شعرة ً من رؤوسهم ، واعترف نبوخذ نصر الملك  بالله وقال : " تَبَارَكَ إِلهُ شَدْرَخَ وَمِيشَخَ وَعَبْدَنَغُوَ، الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ مَلاَكَهُ وَأَنْقَذَ عَبِيدَهُ الَّذِينَ اتَّكَلُوا عَلَيْهِ " في جثسيماني رفع المسيح رأسه للآب وقال بايمان  : " يَا أَبَتَاهُ ، إِنْ شِئْتَ أَنْ تُجِيزَ عَنِّي هذِهِ الْكَأْسَ . وَلكِنْ لِتَكُنْ لاَ إِرَادَتِي بَلْ إِرَادَتُكَ " ( لوقا 22 : 42 ) هذا هو الايمان : إن شئت .. ولكن لتكن ارادتك . في وسط اللحظات السوداء في البستان في المعاناة وقطرات عرق المسيح تسيل كقطرات دم ٍ من جبينه ، يقول : إن شئت .. إن أردت فلتكن مشيئك وارادتك . هذا هو الايمان الذي يبدد سواد الايام واللحظات . 
آمنت يا رب فقوي ايماني 
شدد يقيني وزد فيك إركاني


----------



## fauzi (24 يناير 2013)

646 - الهك غني ، غني ٌ جدا . خزائن السماوات حافلة ٌ بكل البركات . الله قادر ٌ قوي ، كل ما شاء صنع وكل ما قال فعل . وانت وانا وكل ابن لله له كل ما لله ، خزائن السماء وكنوز الارض " وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ " ( يوحنا 14 : 13 ) هل تؤمن بذلك ؟ هل تؤمن ؟ اطلب لنفسك آية من الرب الهك ، عمّق طلبك أو رفّعه ُ الى فوق " اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ مِنَ الآبِ بِاسْمِي يُعْطِيكُمْ . إِلَى الآنَ لَمْ تَطْلُبُوا شَيْئًا بِاسْمِي. اُطْلُبُوا تَأْخُذُوا، لِيَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً." أترى ؟  الله غني وغناه كله في متناول يدك ، اطلب ما شئت ، أطلب . هو قادر ٌ أن ينفذ طلبتك مهما عظمت ، حلّق بايمانك واطلب وطالب بما تشاء . كل ما تراه بالايمان هو لك . بوسع الله ان يهبك اياه . ارفع عينيك ، وسّع خيالك ، ثقّل طلباتك الزمنية والروحية . أقترب من الله ، ثق في كلمته ، اعتمد على امانته واطلب تنل . . خرج ابراهيم ولوط وسارا في الارض معا ً ، وحدثت مخاصمة بين رعاة ابراهيم ورعاة لوط . تشاحن الرعاة وهدد سلام الشركة بينهما فقال ابراهيم : " لاَ تَكُنْ مُخَاصَمَةٌ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ، وَبَيْنَ رُعَاتِي وَرُعَاتِكَ، لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ أَخَوَانِ. أَلَيْسَتْ كُلُّ الأَرْضِ أَمَامَكَ؟ اعْتَزِلْ عَنِّي. إِنْ ذَهَبْتَ شِمَالاً فَأَنَا يَمِينًا ، وَإِنْ يَمِينًا فَأَنَا شِمَالاً." ( تكوين 13 : 8 – 9 ) واختار لوط الارض الخضراء الخصبة وارتحل شرقا ً وقبل ابراهيم ارض كنعان وارتحل اليها . وبعد ان ذهب لوط قال الرب لابراهيم : " ارْفَعْ عَيْنَيْكَ وَانْظُرْ مِنَ الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي أَنْتَ فِيهِ شِمَالاً وَجَنُوبًا وَشَرْقًا وَغَرْبًا ،لأَنَّ جَمِيعَ الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ تَرَى لَكَ أُعْطِيهَا وَلِنَسْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ " كل الارض لا اليمين او الشمال فقط كما قال ابراهيم للوط ، بل كل الارض، كل الارض من جميع الاتجاهات اعطاها الله لابراهيم . هكذا الله يعطيك كل ما تستطيع ان تتخيله وتراه بعين ايمانك . احيانا ً نقلل من حجم الله حين نقلل من حجم طلباتنا منه . الله عظيم ، الأعظم . اجعل طلباتك عظيمة ، اعظم الطلبات . لا تهتم بما تأكل أو بما تشرب ، الأكل كله حولك ، الشراب كله حولك . الله يدبراكل الاسد ويدبر طعام النملة . الله يوفر شراب الفيل ويوفرشراب العصفور . اطلب ما هو اعظم ، اطلب ملكوت الله وهذه جميعها تزاد وتضاف وتُعطى لك .


----------



## fauzi (25 يناير 2013)

647 - يقول الرب :  يا ابني ليس من الضروري أن تعرف الكثير لتدخل السرور الى نفسي  ، يكفي ان تحبني كثيرا ً . تعال وتحدث معي كما تتحدث مع امك عندما تضمك الى صدرها . هل عندك ما تريد ان تصلي لأجله ؟ كرر علي اسماء اقربائك  واصدقائك وقل لي ما يحتاجون . اطلب كثيرا ً فاني احب النفوس السخية في الطلب التي تنسى نفسها في سبيل الآخرين . اخبرني عن الخطاة الذين يسرك ان اخلصهم ، عن المرضى الذين يقاسون الآلام ، وتذكر بأني وعدت بأن اسمع كل الصلوات الصادرة من القلب .
يا ابني هل توجد بركات ٌ ونِعم ٌ تسألها لنفسك ؟ أو اخبرني كم انت محب ٌ للتفاخر أو كم انت حساس ٌ أو كسول ٌ لا هم لك الا التفكير بنفسك .. اسألني  لأعطيك الغلبة على هذه الخطايا ولا تخجل فإن عندي في السماء قديسين كثيرين كانت لهم نفس هذه الاخطاء وصلوا لأجلها . يا ابني ماذا تريد اليوم ؟ . كم انا متشوق أن اصنع لك خيرا ً ، فهل لديك مشروعات خاصة ؟ ضعها كلها امامي . اخبرني عن مواضيع اهتمامك وعن الدوافع التي تواجهك وعن الوسائل التي تريد استخدامها وسأجعل لك كل الظروف التي اراها لازمة لك ، فكن هادئا ً .
يا ابني هل لديك بعض المخاوف التي تعذبك ؟ سلّم نفسك بالكامل لعنايتي ... أنا الله الموجود ، أنا الكل في الكل ، لا اتركك . هل حولك من البعض الذين اصبحوا اقل عطفا ً عليك أو أقل حبا ً ؟ صلي الي ّ ذاكرا ً اياهم وانا اضمن عودتهم اليك . أليس لديك افراح ٌ تريد ان تخبرني بها ؟ لماذا لا تجعلني اشاركك في سعادتك ؟ هل لديك تعهدات تقدمها لي ؟ أنا استطيع ان اقرأ اعماق قلبك فكن مخلصا ً في تعهداتك .
 حسنا ً يا ابني اذهب الآن واستمر في عملك . كن صامتا ً ومتواضعا ً خاضعا ً شفوقا ً وتعال في الغد وقدم لي قلبا ً أكثر حبا ً واكثر تكريسا ً ، وغدا ً ستجد عندي الكثير من البركات .


----------



## sandymena31 (25 يناير 2013)

كل المجد والكرامه لك يا رب  ـ شكرا لتعب محبتكم ربنا يبارك حياتكم و يزيدكم بركات


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2013)

sandymena31 قال:


> كل المجد والكرامه لك يا رب  ـ شكرا لتعب محبتكم ربنا يبارك حياتكم و يزيدكم بركات



شكراا sandymena31 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2013)

648 - أمر الرب يشوع ان يعبر مع الشعب للحرب الى عربات اريحا . وكان نهر الاردن العظيم فاصلا ً بين الشعب وبين اريحا . لا بد من عبور النهر وعبور الشعب كله في النهر مستحيل . مياه النهر عميقة ، تياراته قوية ، المياه تنحدر من اعلى تكتسح كل شيء ، لكن يشوع كان يعرف الهه جيدا ً وعبر بقوته بحر سوف . وكلم الرب يشوع وكلفه بأن يجعل الكهنة يحملون تابوت الرب  على اكتافهم ويتقدمون وهم يحملون التابوت امام الشعب الى نهر الاردن . وقال يشوع للشعب : " تَقَدَّسُوا لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَعْمَلُ غَدًا فِي وَسَطِكُمْ عَجَائِبَ .........  بِهذَا تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ اللهَ الْحَيَّ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ ...... هُوَذَا تَابُوتُ عَهْدِ سَيِّدِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ عَابِرٌ أَمَامَكُمْ فِي الأُرْدُنِّ  ..... وَيَكُونُ حِينَمَا تَسْتَقِرُّ بُطُونُ أَقْدَامِ الْكَهَنَةِ حَامِلِي تَابُوتِ الرَّبِّ سَيِّدِ الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا فِي مِيَاهِ الأُرْدُنِّ، أَنَّ مِيَاهَ الأُرْدُنِّ، المِيْاهَ الْمُنْحَدِرَةَ مِنْ فَوْقُ ، تَنْفَلِقُ وَتَقِفُ نَدًّا وَاحِدًا "   وتقدم الكهنة والتابوت على اكتافهم وايديهم ممسكة به بقوة واخذوا يخطون نحو النهر خطوة وراء خطوة . خطوا ببطء وحرص وتردد ، سمعوا قول يشوع وعرفوا قدرة الله لكنهم ترددوا . المسؤولية عليهم ثقيلة ، ماذا لو لم يحدث كما قال لهم يشوع ؟ ماذا يفعلون ؟ سيتصور الشعب ان عدم انشقاق ماء النهر بسببهم هم السبب ، فالله قوي قادر يعرفون مدى قدرته تماما ً ، ويشوع قائد ٌ عظيم لا تقل عظمته عن عظمة موسى نفسه ، والتابوت هو تابوت الرب سيد الارض كلها  . لا مجال للفشل الا فيهم هم وفي اقدامهم الخائرة الضعيفة العاجزة . وخطوا خطوة اخرى وخطوة ً اخرى وزاد بطء الخطوات وضيقها ووصلوا الى حافة النهر الى الماء ، نظروا الى مياه النهر العميقة . ماذا لو لم ينفلق النهر وينشق ؟ يغرقون ويغرق التابوت ويتراجع الشعب وتتوقف المسيرة . اختلسوا النظر الى الخلف ، الشعب يراقبهم يراقب تقدمهم ، ودفعتهم النظرات المتلهفة الى التقدم . لمست اقدامهم الارض الرطبة ثم المياه الجارية وعاصت  اصابع اقدامهم في الماء ثم امشاطها ثم غاصت بطون اقدامهم في ماء النهر . وما ان استقرت بطون اقدامهم في المياه حتى توقفت المياه ، وقفت تماما ً ثم انسحبت على الجانبين وظهرت اليابسة ، قاع النهر تحت اقدامهم جاف ٌ يابس ،وامتلئت اقدامهم وسيقانهم بالقوة والجرأة والثقة واتسعت الخطوات وقويت ، وعبروا النهر وتابوت عهد الرب  سيد الارض كلها على اكتافهم وعبر كل الشعب خلفهم ... وانت تستطيع ان تعبر انهار الحياة الصاخبة . الهك هو الرب سيد الارض كلها . اعبر بسلام ومع السلامة ، اعبر  بسلام في رعاية الله  .


----------



## fauzi (28 يناير 2013)

649 - حدث قديما ً أن راهبا ً ناسكا ًً كان يعيش بعيدا ً وسط الصحراء المتسعة القاحلة ولم يكن له الا النزر القليل يأكل منه ويحيا ، يتعبد الى الله بعيدا ً عن الناس . ولما لم يكن لديه زيت يأكل منه أخذ شجرة زيتون وغرسها امام صومعته ثم رفع وجهه الى الله وصلى قائلا ً : ربي ارسل الي المطر لتنمو زيتونتي . وارسل الله المطر استجابة لطلبة الراهب . ونزل المطر وانتعشت الزيتونة ونمت . وبعد قليل صلى لله وقال : ربي ان زيتونتي الآن تحتاج الى لشمس ، ارسل لها الشمس . واجاب الله سؤال الراهب مرة اخرى وارسل الشمس وتبددت الغيوم وغطت الشمس الزيتونة ، واستفئدت وانتشت ومدت فروعها واوراقها ، نشرتها تحت الاشعة الدافئة . ومرة ثالثة صلى لله وقال : والآن يا الهي زيتونتي تحتاج الى البرد والصقيع . واعطاه الله بردا ً وصقيعا ً حل بالزيتونة ودبت القوة  في جذع الشجرة واغصانها . ونمت الزيتونة وعلت وكثرت فروعها وامتلئت بالاوراق وثمرات الزيتون الصغيرة . الا انها عندما حل المساء ذبلت الزيتونة ويبست وتخاذلت وسقطت وماتت . وحزن الراهب جدا ً وتألم ، كل هذا طلبه واعطاه الله  طلبته ، ثم تموت الزيتونة . وربت راهب عجوز على كتفه وقال له : لا تحزن فانت اردت ان تقوم بعمل الله ، طلبت ما ظننته لازما ً لنمو الزيتونة وتقويتها ، تصورت نفسك قادرا ً على احيائها .وانا مثلك احتجت للزيت فاحضرت شجرة زيتون صغيرة وغرستها في الارض ايضا ً ، لكنني استودعتها عناية الله وطلبت مه ان يزودها بما تحتاج اليه وان يرعاها . هو الذي خلقها وهو يعرف ما تحتاج اليه من هواء ٍ ومن شمس ٍ ومن مطر ٍ ومن ثلج  وهو قادر ان يوفرذلك لها . لن يسمح بأن تجف او تيبس او تسقط وتموت ، وانبتها الله واحاط بها بعنايته ورعايته فاثمرت وامتلئت بالزيتون الكبير . وهذا ما يفعله الله بكل خلائقه التي خلقها النبات والحيوان والانسان . وقال المسيح : "  تَأَمَّلُوا زَنَابِقَ الْحَقْلِ كَيْفَ تَنْمُو" ( متى 6 : 28 ) إن تأملنا فيها ودققنا النظر عن قرب وراقبناها وهي تنمو نرى العجب . نرى النبتة تشق التربة وترتفع الى اعلى ويعلو ساقها الهش الى فوق ثم تخرج الفروع من جذعها وتنمو وتكبر وتخرج الاوراق وتغطيها . وانت ، الست اغلى  عند الله  من زنابق الحقل ، انت اغلى بكثير وهو القادران يوفرلك كل شيء لتنمو وتُزهر وتحيا وتُعطي ثمرا ً .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2013)

650 - ونحن نعمل يهاجمنا التعب ، نتألم ، نتوجع ونشكو ونتضرر ونتذمر . تتخاذل ايدينا وتثقل حركتنا ويتضائل نشاطنا وتخبو حيويتنا . ومن اعماق الارهاق والتعب نصرخ ونشكو وننعي حظنا . ما الذي جلب علينا هذه اللعنة  ؟ لعنة العمل ، لماذا نشقى هكذا ؟ ونتذكر أبانا آدم وهو يقف منكّس الرأس أمام الله وهو يقول له : " مَلْعُونَةٌ الأَرْضُ بِسَبَبِكَ. بِالتَّعَبِ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ." ( تكوين 3 : 17 ) بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزا ً حتى تعود الى الارض التي أُخذت منها . ويزيد من شعورنا بالتعب تصورنا ان كل ما نعانيه ليس لنا يد ٌ فيه . واذا بنا نرى في العمل لعنة ، لعنة ً لعن بها الله آدم وذريته من بعده . العمل نعمة ، بركة ، هبة من الله لنا ولكل من يؤمن به ويعبده . عرق الوجه ، حبات لؤلؤ تنير الجبين وتتربع عليه تاجا ً ثمينا ً غاليا ً . العمل عمل الله ونحن لسنا عبيدا ً مسخّرين بل اولاد نعمل في مال ابينا . يقول الله : " يَا ابْنِي ، اذْهَب الْيَوْمَ اعْمَلْ فِي كَرْمِي." ( متى 21 : 28 ) العمل كرم الله وانت ابن الله ، تعمل في كرمه الذي هو كرمك " وَكُلُّ مَا فَعَلْتُمْ، فَاعْمَلُوا مِنَ الْقَلْبِ ، كَمَا لِلرَّبِّ لَيْسَ لِلنَّاسِ ، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمْ مِنَ الرَّبِّ سَتَأْخُذُونَ جَزَاءَ الْمِيرَاثِ، لأَنَّكُمْ تَخْدِمُونَ الرَّبَّ الْمَسِيحَ. " ( كولوسي 3 : 23 ، 24  ) الراحة لازمة لتجديد النشاط ، لشحن الطاقة ، لاستعادة القوة ، لكن الاستسلام للراحة ، الاسترخاء والنوم والرقاد كسل . يقول سليمان الحكيم : " اَلْكَسَلُ يُلْقِي فِي السُّبَاتِ، وَالنَّفْسُ الْمُتَرَاخِيَةُ تَجُوعُ." ( أمثال 19 : 15 ) ويقول ايضا ً : " بِالْكَسَلِ الْكَثِيرِ يَهْبِطُ السَّقْفُ ، وَبِتَدَلِّي الْيَدَيْنِ يَكِفُ الْبَيْتُ. " ( جامعة 10 : 18 ) وقال المسيح عن نفسه : " يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ أَعْمَالَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي مَا دَامَ نَهَارٌ. يَأْتِي لَيْلٌ حِينَ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ." ( يوحنا 9 : 4 ) ... وانت يجب ان تعمل . لا فرضا ً ، لا سخرة ً و اذلالا ً . لا تحت سياط الفرض والسخرة بل لتحصد فرحا ً وبهجة ً ، رضى ً وسعادة لترى ثمار تعبك فتفرح وتسعد . ما اجمل الاشجار المثمرة . الثمر يزينها ويجملها ويبهج الناظرين اليها . واجمل الاعمال هي الاعمال التي لله ، للآب الذي احبك والذي يرسلك . العمل لمجد الله ، العمل لنشر ملكوته ، العمل لانقاذ الهالكين حولك ، العمل للحياة الابدية ، لملكوت الله . غرقت السفينة عند القطب الشمالي ، حطمها جبل ٌ ثلجي وتناثر الناجون في مياه ٍ شديدة البرودة . الذي استسلم لمصيره وتوقف تجمد ومات ، والذي تحرك نحو السابحين حوله لينقذهم عاش . انقذ غيره وانقذ نفسه وعاشا معا ً . العمل بركة  والعمل لمجد الله اعظم بركة .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2013)

651 - تواجهنا الضيقات وتحيط بنا وتضيّق الخناق علينا وتحاصرنا وتعصرنا . ونحاول ان نواجهها ونصارعها ونتغلب عليها ونزيحها من الطريق وحدنا . نعتمد على قوتنا وقدرتنا ، على ذكائنا وخبرتنا ، على اذرعنا وسواعدنا . ونجد صعوبة كبيرة في ذلك ، احيانا ً استحالة كأننا ندفع الجبال بأيدينا ونحركها . وننسى الله او نعفيه أونستبعده كلية ً أو نصلي لكن لا نصبر حتى يعمل . وينظر الله الينا ونحن نفشل ونخور ونحن نصارع بلا فائدة وبلا نتيجة . الله نور ونحن نقاوم وحدنا الظلام . الله قادر ونحن نتكل على ايدينا الهزيلة . يقول الله بلسان اشعياء النبي : "  مَنِ الَّذِي يَسْلُكُ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ وَلاَ نُورَ لَهُ ؟ فَلْيَتَّكِلْ عَلَى اسْمِ الرَّبِّ وَيَسْتَنِدْ إِلَى إِلهِهِ." ( اشعياء 50 : 10 ) اما الذين يهملون الاعتماد على الله فيقول لهم : " 	يَا هؤُلاَءِ جَمِيعُكُمُ ، الْقَادِحِينَ نَارًا، الْمُتَنَطِّقِينَ بِشَرَارٍ، اسْلُكُوا بِنُورِ نَارِكُمْ وَبِالشَّرَارِ الَّذِي أَوْقَدْتُمُوهُ." يحاولون ان يستنيروا لا بنور الله بل بشرار نارهم . النار تحرق ولا تنير والشرار يطير ثم يسقط ويخبو وينطفئ . لا تتعجل فتوقد نارا ً ضعيفة النور شديدة الخطر ، انتظر الرب . لا تسرع وتحاول ان تعبر الضيقة وحدك فتتعثر وتسقط ، انتظر الرب ، في وقته يسرع هو به ، في وقته يأتي ويخرجك من الضيق ويقودك الى النور ، اصبر انتظر لا تيأس ، تمسك بالرجاء والايمان . تعلم الصبر والاتكال على الله . لا تسابق الله ، مهما جريت يسبقك . لا تجري باقدام ٍ عاجزة ، انتظر مجيئه وتدخله . لا تبذل محاولات ومجهودات واعمالا ً وتصرفات قد تعوق اعمال الله وتعطل فعل يديه . واجه الضيقات بطلب الرب وانتظار خلاصه ، ابق مكانك ، اسمو ، انتتظر . عبور الضيق مع الله خير من محاولات ٍ فاشلة ٍ  بدونه . الظلمة معه افضل من النور بدونه . لا تتدخل في شؤون الله وتفسد قصده . قد تغير عقارب الساعة لكنك بذلك لا تغير الوقت . قد  تتعجل وتفتح برعم الزهرة باصابعك لأنك بذلك لا تسرع بانفتاحها بل تفسدها وتقتلها . لا تستعجل ارادة الرب فقد يكون في ذلك شر ٌ  لك . اترك الامر له ، اترك وقت التدخل له ، لا تستعجله ، ألق ٍ عليه اثقالك ، افرد امامه ضيقاتك ، ضع تحت قدميه همومك ، هو وحده ، هو لا أحد غيره يخلّصك ، ينجيك ويخرجك الى النور ، نوره ِ الحقيقي .


----------



## fauzi (31 يناير 2013)

652 - خلق الله الانسان وابدع في خلقه فاصبح اسمى كل الخليقة . وخلق جسد الانسان بدقة وحكمة وقدرة ، وكل عضو ٍ فيه خلقه ليعمل . العقل ليفكر ويحرك الوعي . القلب لينبض ويضمن الحياة . وكل عضو ٍ في الجسد له عمل ٌ هام خلقه الله لكي يعمله ، والجميع يعمل لصالح الجسد . وتوج الانسان بحرية الارادة ، ارادة ٌ حرة واختيار ٌ مطلق السراح . ويستطيع اي انسان ان يستخدم اعضاء جسده للخير او للشر . اليد يستخدمها الانسان لاعمال صالحة او اعمال ٍ شريرة . الرجل يمكن ان تذهب الى الضلال او تركع وتعبد الله . والعين لترى وتنظر ، والنظر يمكن ان يكون نعمة او نقمة . نظرت حواء بعينيها الى الثمرة المحرمة وامعنت النظر فرأت الشجرة جيدة ً للأكل ، بهجة ً للعيون ، شهية ً للنظر ، وقطعت واكلت واعطت آدم فأكل وعصي الله واقترف الشر وجلب اللعنة للانسان . والقى داود النبي بصره على امرأة غيره واشتهاها واخطأ وكانت خطيئته نقطة ً سوداء في حياته جلبت الموت والحزن والبكاء . وقال المسيح : " سِرَاجُ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ الْعَيْنُ ، فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ بَسِيطَةً فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ نَيِّرًا، وَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ شِرِّيرَةً فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ مُظْلِمًا " ( متى 6 : 22 ) 
" فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ ، لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ." ( متى 5 : 29 ) العين الشريرة تركز نظرها في الارض ، في التراب ، في النجاسة . والعين الصالحة ترسل نظرها الى السماء الى الله الى القداسة . يرنم داود النبي ويقول : " إِلَيْكَ رَفَعْتُ عَيْنَيَّ يَا سَاكِنًا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ." ( مزمور 123 : 1 ) يرفع  داود النبي عينيه الى السماء متأملا ًجمال الله وصلاحه ، ويسبّح في عبادة الله ويمجده ويحيا في شركة قداسة ٍ معه ، ويرفع عينيه الى الله يترجاه ويستنزل رحمته وعطفه واحسانه عليه ، ويحيا في خيرات الله وبركاته ونعمه واحساناته وغناه . ويرفع داود النبي عينيه الى اعلى  ويقول : "  أَرْفَعُ عَيْنَيَّ إِلَى الْجِبَالِ ، مِنْ حَيْثُ يَأْتِي عَوْنِي ! مَعُونَتِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ ، صَانِعِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ. لاَ يَدَعُ رِجْلَكَ تَزِلُّ. لاَ يَنْعَسُ حَافِظُكَ..... الرَّبُّ يَحْفَظُكَ مِنْ كُلِّ شَرّ. "  ( مزمور 121 ) الله يريدك ان ترفع عينيك اليه ، خلقهما لكي تراه بهما ، الله يسعد بأن يرى عينيك متجهتين نحوه في العلاء ، في السماء . ارفع عينيك اليه حيث البهاء والخير والعون  . ابعد عينيك عن التراب حيث النجاسة والشر والعثرة . ما اروع ان ترى الله دائما ً فهو دائما ً يراك ، دائما ً .


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2013)

653 - حين يحل الظلام تصعب الرؤيا . نظرة العين لا تقدر على اختراق الظلام . ونرتعب ، نخاف . كلما امعنا النظر نرى خيالات مفزعة تتحرك وتعمل في الظلمة ، ونغمض عيوننا فلا فائدة منها . انتفت القدرة على البصر ، عيوننا لا تبصر . وتتحرك قلوبنا وعقولنا ونستعيض بها عن البصر ، نرى ببصائرنا ، نرى في الظلمة نورا ً ، نرى وسط الظلام نور الله ، نرى الله . الظلام لا يخفي الله عن عقولنا وقلوبنا حتى ولو لم تره عيوننا . هو دائما ً هناك ، هو يظهر نوره ابهى وسط الظلام ، هو دائما ً هناك ويرسل قدرته لنا وقت  الضعف . حين تحيط بنا التجارب وتشل حركتنا يرفعنا بجناحيه فنطير . حين يحل بنا الحزن والمرض والالم ينزل الينا ويرافقنا . وسط حمأة اليأس والشك والفشل نرى مجده . وسط ظلمة الموت ورائحته الكريهة نجده قائما ً . مات الملك  عُزِّيَّا  الملك الطيب الصالح . مات الملك ، مات . وفي مواجهة موت الملك وقف اشعياء النبي حزينا ً يائسا ً ، لكنه في لوعته وانهياره رأى السيد ، رأى سيده ، وسيد الملك عُزِّيَّا . رآه ، رأى السيد جالسا ً على العرش ، رأه على كرسي ٍّ عال ٍ ومرتفع . كان عُزِّيَّا الملك سندا ً لاشعياء النبي ولما مات ضاع السند ، لكن الله ملك الملوك جاء واصبح سندا ً له . سندا ً لا يعادله سند . كان عُزِّيَّا الملك يحتل كرسي المملكة ويجلس على عرشها . لكن الله يحتل كرسي الارض والسماء ويجلس على عرشهما . مات الملك ليرى اشعياء الله الحي  قائما ً حيا ً الى الأبد . في حياة الملك كان اشعياء يركز اعتماده على انسان محدود القدرة والسلطان ، وفي موت الملك استطاع اشعياء ان يرى الله اللامحدود القدرة والسلطان . رأى السرافيم واقفين ينادون : " قُدُّوسٌ ، قُدُّوسٌ ، قُدُّوسٌ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. مَجْدُهُ مِلْءُ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ . " ( اشعياء 6 : 3 ) اعظم واعلى وابهى من من كل امجاد الملوك . حين يحل بك الموت لا تفزع فالله هناك ، والله حي . لو مات كل من نعتمد عليهم لا تخف ، الله هناك ، الله لا يموت . انظر بعينيك مخترقا ً الظلام الاسود ، لا تنظر بعينيك ، انظر بعقلك وقلبك وايمانك تره يطرد الظلام ، تره جالسا ً على كرسي ٍّ عال ، كرسي ٍّ مجيد ومرتفع . الله لا يسمح بالظلام ليعمي عينيك . الله يريد\ك في الظلام ان تفتح عينيك لتراه . الله لا يسمح بالموت ليكسر قلبك ، الله يقودك لأن تعرفه حيا ً الى الابد .


----------



## fauzi (3 فبراير 2013)

654 - ننظر حولنا فنرى الاشرار ينجحون ، يرتعون في الملذات ويتمتعون . نجد الظالمين على الكراسي العالية ، يتمادون . اللصوص يغتنون ، يمتلكون ويكتنزون ، يلهون ، يأكلون ويشربون . والاخيار الابرار يعانون يتألمون يقاسون يًطحنون ، يلقون في الظلام يقيدون يُضربون بالسياط . والشرفاء معوزون فقراء محرومون . يعيشون جياعا ً عطشانين . وندهش ونفزع ونغار كما يقول المرنم في مزاميره " غِرْتُ مِنَ الْمُتَكَبِّرِينَ ، إِذْ رَأَيْتُ سَلاَمَةَ الأَشْرَارِ. لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَتْ فِي مَوْتِهِمْ شَدَائِدُ، وَجِسْمُهُمْ سَمِينٌ. " ( مزمور 73 : 3 ) حتى ادرك وفهم عندما دخل الى حضرة الله وهناك انفتحت عيناه . يقول : " حَتَّى دَخَلْتُ مَقَادِسَ اللهِ ، وَانْتَبَهْتُ إِلَى آخِرَتِهِمْ. "  ادرك وفهم ان العبرة ليست الآن بل العبرة في الآخرة التعسة . يقول : " حَقًّا فِي مَزَالِقَ جَعَلْتَهُمْ. أَسْقَطْتَهُمْ إِلَى الْبَوَارِ. " فكل تجبر اليوم يقودهم الى العذاب الابدي . كل ما يحصلون عليه اليوم يصبح قشا ً يُحرق في النار . كالغني الذي عاش متنعما ً مترفها ً في حياته يلبس البز والارجوان ولعازر مطروح عند بابه مضروب بالقروح جائعا  ًلا يحصل على الفتات ، ومات وحُمل لعازر الى حضن ابراهيم والغني ألقي في الجحيم . وحين طلب الغني من ابراهيم أن يرسل لعازر ليبل طرف اصبعه بماء ليبرّد لسانه ، فهو معذب ٌ باللهيب ، اجابه ابراهيم : انه قد استوفى خيراته في حياته واستوفى لعازر البلايا ، والآن الواحد يتعزى والآخر يتعذب . هكذا يستوفي الاشرار افراح الحياة وملذاتها الفانية . وخين يذهبون الى الحياة الدائمة الباقية يتعذبون .. لو ادرك الناس ذلك لما تمادوا في ظلمهم وغيهم وشرهم . ولو ادرك الابرار ذلك ايضا لما اندهشوا وفزعوا وشعروا بالغيرة . ما يحدث هنا مؤقت ، عمره قصير ، يظهر قليلا ً ثم يضمحل ، أما هناك فدائم ٌ لا نهاية له ، باق ٍ أبدي لا ينتهي . لا تغر من الاشرار فنهايتهم مخيفة مرعبة ، واسلك سلوك الابرار فنهايتهم مجيدة رائعة . يقول داود النبي : " لاَ تَغَرْ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ، وَلاَ تَحْسِدْ عُمَّالَ الإِثْمِ ، فَإِنَّهُمْ مِثْلَ الْحَشِيشِ سَرِيعًا يُقْطَعُونَ ، وَمِثْلَ الْعُشْبِ الأَخْضَرِ يَذْبُلُونَ . ........... لأَنَّ عَامِلِي الشَّرِّ يُقْطَعُونَ، وَالَّذِينَ يَنْتَظِرُونَ الرَّبَّ هُمْ يَرِثُونَ الأَرْضَ. بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ يَكُونُ الشِّرِّيرُ. تَطَّلِعُ فِي مَكَانِهِ فَلاَ يَكُونُ. أَمَّا الْوُدَعَاءُ فَيَرِثُونَ الأَرْضَ ، وَيَتَلَذَّذُونَ فِي كَثْرَةِ السَّلاَمَةِ. " ( مزمور 37  ) .


----------



## fauzi (6 فبراير 2013)

655 - ونحن نعبر الحياة نسير احيانا ً مع التيار واحيانا ً ضد التيار .. أحيانا ً يكون الجو صحوا ً والريح تهب معنا واحيانا ً تكون الريح مضادة ، فإذا سرنا مع التيار سهل سيرنا وكان العبور مريحا ً ميسورا ً ، واذا ابحرنا والريح معنا ، تملأ قلوعنا وتدفعنا نحو مقصدنا بسلاسة وسرعة . والعكس حين يكون التيار ضدنا والريح فنقاوم ونقاسي ونصارع ونكافح . وقد يكون التيار الذي معنا تيار العالم الذي يبدو معنا ويقودنا الى حيث لا نريد . وقد تكون الريح التي تهب تملأ قلوعنا ريحا ً مخادعة تدفعنا الى حيث لا نذهب . وحين نكتشف ذلك ، وطوبى لمن يكتشفه مبكرا ً ، نشمر عن سواعدنا ونقاوم . ويطول الصراع او يقصر ، لكننا في ذلك كله ننظر الى الله نترجى عونه ومساندته ، وتتعالى الامواج وتصخب الريح ويهدر الرعد ويلمع البرق ونرتعب ونخاف ، لكننا في استمرارنا في المقاومة وفي حرارة طلبنا عون الرب يجيء . يجيء حتى في الهزيع الرابع ، حتى حين يهاجمنا اليأس ، حتى حين يغزو قلوبنا الشك . حينئذ ٍ وقبل أن نخور ، قبل أن يجرفنا التيار ، قبل أن تحطم سفينتنا الريح يجيء . يجيء بقدرة ٍ ، يجيء بقوة ٍ ، يجيء ماشيا ً على البحر فوق الريح والعاصفة . لكننا احيانا ً نختار التيار السريع والريح السهلة . نرتب لانفسنا حياتا ً تتفق وميولنا ورغباتنا وشهواتنا . ونركب التيار نسترخي ونسلم أنفسنا ومصيرنا لتيار رغباتنا . ونتعلق بالريح ، نترك مجاذيفنا ونستسلم للريح الذي يهب وفق شهواتنا . ولا نفيق الا وقد جذبنا التيار وحملنا واندفع بنا نحو الشلال . ولا نستيقظ الا وقد دفعنا الريح واندفع بنا في اتجاه الصخور .ونقفز ، نقاوم ونصارع ونحاول تتغير الاتجاه والعودة الى الطريق . وفي خضم الصراع نرفع اعيننا نطلب عون الله وخلاصه . ويجيء ، يجيء في وقته قبل أن يبتلعنا الشلال وقبل ان تحطمنا الصخور . عينه دائما ً علينا لا تغفل ولا تنام . دائما يوجد عند متناول طلباتنا .. إن كان التيار الذي يجرفك من التجارب حولك أومن اختيارك وحدك . إن كانت الريح التي تدفعك من الخارج أو من داخلك ، فاصرخ اليه  يجيء ويأتي ويعين ويخلّص . قد يتأنى لتقوية ذراعيك . قد لا يقبل في الهزيع الأول أو الثاني أو الثالث لتثبيت ايمانك لكنه لا بد سيجيء . انظر اليه عبر التيار تره ، اخترق الريح تجده  .


----------



## fauzi (7 فبراير 2013)

656 - في حياتنا المسيحية نواجه تجارب وحروب واضطهادات متنوعة ، وهذه التجارب قاصرة على المؤمن الذي يتمسك بحياته المسيحية وشهادته . وليس من السهل تفادي هذه التجارب أو الهروب منها . هي ليست بسبب سلوك نغيره فننجو منها . هي بسبب حياة نحياها لا يسهل تغييرها فلا نجاة . هذه التجارب لا لما نعمله بل لما نكونه ، لا لفعل ٍ بل لكون ٍ . والدخول الى هذه التجارب اختياري بلا فرض ٍ أو الزام ، ففي انكار الايمان نجاة وفي الاصرار عليه معاناة . ويختار المؤمن الاصرار والمعاناة ، يختار الباب الضيق الشاق . الباب الضيق الشاق يقود الى حياة ابدية مجيدة منتصرة . كالباحث عن الماس يسلك طريقا ًضيقة مظلمة بحثا ً عنها ، ينزل الى اعماق المناجم الخطرة ويمزق اقدامه وأكفه بين أحجارها . وبعد جهد ٍ وجهاد يبرق وسط الظلام لمعان الماس يخطف العين وتلمسه اصابعه وتتفحصه اعينه ويسعد به قلبه ويمتلئ بثمنه جيبه . ولا احد يرغم الساعي الى الماس لينزل الى اعماق الظلام ويعيش فيه ، ينزل باختياره الحر وارادته المطلقة ، هكذا المؤمن ينزل الى هاوية التجربة ، ينزل حاملا ً حياته على كفه مدفوعا ً بحبه واصراره واخلاصه ورغبته في الشهادة ، يعلم ان هناك كراهية ً وبغضة ً وظلمة وصعابا ً واضطهادا ً . وقال المسيح : " إِنْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُبْغِضُكُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَبْغَضَنِي قَبْلَكُمْ . لَوْ كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُحِبُّ خَاصَّتَهُ. وَلكِنْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، لِذلِكَ يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ." ( يوحنا 15 : 18 – 19 ) و لك ان تختار العالم لابوابه المتسعة وبطرقه الرحبة وتلهو في الحياة بلعب الاطفال الملونة الرخيصة المصنوعة من احقر المواد أو ان تختار المسيح وبابه الضيق وطريقه الكرب وترمي لعب الاطفال ذات الالوان  الرخيصة وتسعى بحثا ً عن الماس الثمين . تودّع الراحة والاستلقاء والخمول وتقبل التجارب والصعوبات والآلام . "	طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي يَحْتَمِلُ التَّجْرِبَةَ، لأَنَّهُ إِذَا تَزَكَّى يَنَالُ «إِكْلِيلَ الْحَيَاةِ» الَّذِي وَعَدَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ. " ( يعقوب 1 : 12 ) 
" لأَنَّهُ قَدْ وُهِبَ لَكُمْ لأَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ لاَ أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ فَقَطْ ، بَلْ أَيْضًا أَنْ تَتَأَلَّمُوا لأَجْلِهِ." ( فيلبي 1 : 29 ) لك الاختيار الحر بين لعب الاطفال واحجار الماس ، لك الاختيار الحر بين العالم والهلاك أو المسيح والاكليل . لك الاختيار الحر بين الراحة هنا والعذاب هناك أو العذاب هنا والمجد هناك .


----------



## sandymena31 (8 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## sandymena31 (8 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2013)

sandymena31 قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك



شكرااا sandymena31 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2013)

657 - أخذ الرجلان يبنيان بيتيهما .. اختارا الارض التي يبنيان عليها .. مد احدهما معوله وتحسس الارض التي سيحفرها ليضع اساس بيته . اصطدم المعول بصخور جامدة واحجار ٍ صلبة وتحرك بعيدا ً الى الارض الرخوة . غاص معوله في الرمل الرقيق السهل الهين وبدأ يحفر ويضع الاساس ، ومد الآخر معوله وتحسس الارض واختار الصامد منها ، الجامد . وجد احدهما الحفر سهلا ً والعمل هينا ً وعلا بناء بيته ِ بسرعة ٍ ويسر . اما الآخر فبذل الجهد والعرق وهو يحطم الصخر ويخترق الحجر . وبعد ان اتم كل منهما البناء هبت الرياح ونزل المطر وجائت الانهار وصدمت البيتين وسقط البيت المبني على اساس رملي وكان سقوطه ُ عظيما ً . وصمد البيت القائم على اساس صخري ، حفظ البيت وصاحبه العاقل . قال المسيح : "فَكُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ أَقْوَالِي هذِهِ وَيَعْمَلُ بِهَا، أُشَبِّهُهُ بِرَجُل عَاقِل ، بَنَى بَيْتَهُ عَلَى الصَّخْرِ. "( متى 7 : 24 )  وحولنا رمال ٌ كثيرة ، الحياة مليئة بارض ٍ صفراء رملية يسهل الارتماء عليها والاعتماد عليها ، تخدعنا بانبساطها واتساعها . وحولنا اراض ٍ صخرية تتسع شامخة صامدة ثابتة ً جامدة . إن سمعت ما تسمعه الآن ، اقوال المسيح الغالية الثمينة ورفضت العمل بما تسمع او أعجبت وتعجبت ثم تحولت وابتعدت فبنائك يسقط ، حياتك مبنية على اوهام وخداع ٍ وسراب . كل تعاليم العالم وفلسفاته . كل نظرياته وايديولوجياته رمال . اسمع ما يقوله المسيح وما يعلّمه ، استوعبه ، افهمه ، اتبعه ، تبني حياتك على صخر لا تهزه الزلازل ولا تجرفه عواصف . الربان الماهر هو الذي يحدد طريقه بالبوصلة ويتجه الى الطريق . لا يحيد عن الاتجاه الواحد المعين يسرة ً أو يمنة ، يسير كما تحدد البوصلة . كلام المسيح وتعاليمه ، كلمة الله وكتابه المقدس بوصلة أمينة آمنة ، حدد اتجاه حياتك عليه . سر في الاتجاه بثبات واصرار وايمان . لا تنظر حولك ، لا تغرك الاضواء اللامعة التي تظهر وتختفي . لا تنجذب نحو الاصوات الصاخبة ولا الندائات الخادعة . سر في الاتجاه الواحد الذي ضبطت حياتك عليه طبقا ً للبوصلة . بوصلة كلام الله وتعاليم المسيح وطريق الحياة الابدية . اسمع واستوعب ، اقبل الكلمة التي تسمعها الآن بقلب ٍ مفتوح ، بعقل ٍ حكيم واعمل بها بارادة رشيدة وعزم ٍ قوي ثابت . لا تسمح ان يجرفك شيء بعيدا ً عن الطريق ، طريق المسيح . لا اغرائات ، لا ضيقات ، لا نجاح وفشل ، لا شيء . سر في اتجاه واحد ، اتجاه الاقوال التي تسمعها الآن . لا تحد عنه . ابني بيتك على الصخر . ابعد عن الرمل .


----------



## fauzi (10 فبراير 2013)

658 - تتراكم علينا الصعوبات . تتساقط علينا التجارب كالاحجار من كل جانب . من اليمين تهب رياح عاصفة عاتية ، من اليسار تزأر وحوش ٌ مفترسة كاسرة ، من امام  ومن خلف . من كل الجهات تحل بنا الشدائد والضيقات . لا احد معصوم ٌ منها ، لا أحد . حتى المسيح نفسه كان رجل اوجاع ٍ ومختبر الحزن . البعض ينهار وينجرف ويهلك والبعض يصمد ويقاوم ويثبت ولا يسقط . البعض يشكو ويتذمر ويئن والبعض يمجد الله ويسبح ويرنم ويشهد . يقول الوحي المقدس على لسان اشعياء النبي :" فِي الْمَشَارِقِ مَجِّدُوا الرَّبَّ. فِي جَزَائِرِ الْبَحْرِ مَجِّدُوا اسْمَ الرَّبِّ " ( اشعياء 24 : 15 )  اي في كل شيء وفي كل حال مجدوا الرب . في اليسر نمجده وفي العسر ايضا نمجده . في الفرح نمجده وفي الحزن ايضا نمجده . في القوة نمجده وفي الضعف ايضا نمجده . في الانتصار نمجده وفي الهزيمة ايضا نمجده . في كل الحالات نمجد الله وننتصر ونظفر ، نتغلب على المرض في المرض . نتغلب على الظروف القاسية في الظروف القاسية ، نتغلب على الموت في الموت . تقاس ديانة الانسان وايمانه بالله واتكاله عليه بما يظهره في اوقات الضيق . امسكوا بالفتية الثلاثة وقادوهم نحو النار والقوا بهم مقيدين في الأتون . كيف لا يسجدون لتمثال الملك الذي صنعه ؟ كيف لا يعبدون تمثال  الذهب ؟ . واكلت النار واحرقت الرجال الذين اقتربوا من  الاتون . وهم يلقون بهم . وفي النار كان الفتية الثلاثة يتمشون محلولين . احرقت النارقيودهم فقط . ساروا فرحين في رفقة ابن الآلهة . ساروا يمجدون الله الذين تمسكوا به . وخرجوا من النار بلا قيود . خرجوا وصوت الملك يعلن في مملكته جميعها ، يعلن ان الرب هو الله ، وبارك الله ومجده ، هكذا مجدوا الله وسط النار .  حين تمر بالتجارب ، حين تُلقى في أتون الشدائد مجّد الله ، اعلن تمسكك به  ، فقد لا تحرق نار التجارب شيئا ً الا القيود التي تقيد يديك ورجليك ..... وفي وسط السجن والظلام ، في منتصف الليل صعد صوت صلاة وتسبيح . كان بولس وسيلا يصليان ويسبحان الله  ، وسمعهما من حولهما  . سمعوا اصوات التسبيح والتمجيد ، سمعوا وشاركوا تمجيدهما لله . وكان ظلمة السجن وقسوة القيود وشدة الألم الحانا ً لمجد الله . وكانوا شهادة وجذبا ً  لمن سمعوا فانضموا اليهم مؤمنين ممجدين . الوتر المشدود يخرج اعذب الالحان . الاتون المحمى سبعة اضعاف يعلن مجد الله  .


----------



## memomzs (11 فبراير 2013)

god bless you


----------



## sandymena31 (12 فبراير 2013)

يتمجد اسم الرب دائما لك كل الشكر


----------



## fauzi (13 فبراير 2013)

sandymena31 قال:


> يتمجد اسم الرب دائما لك كل الشكر


شكرا sandymena31 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (13 فبراير 2013)

659 - يتكلم الله ونسمع كلامه ونفهمه ونصدقه ونثق فيه ونؤمن به . الثقة بكلام الله إيمان ٌ بالله ، صاحب الكلام ومصدره . الايمان لا يعتمد على الاحساس ، لا يرتكز على الظواهر ، الايمان يعتمد على الثقة بكلام الله والايمان بوعود الله . داود النبي عاش حياته كلها معتمدا ً على الله وكلامه ..يقول : " اتَّكَلْتُ عَلَى كَلاَمِكَ." ( مزمور 119 :42 ) ابراهيم لم يهتز ايمانه ولم يضعف اعتماده على الله لأنه وثق بكلام الله . كان سمعان بطرس ورفاقه قد تعبوا الليل كله ولم يصطادوا شيئا ً . وقال المسيح له : " ابْعُدْ إِلَى الْعُمْقِ وَأَلْقُوا شِبَاكَكُمْ لِلصَّيْدِ " ( لوقا 5 : 4 ) واطاع بطرس وقال : " عَلَى كَلِمَتِكَ أُلْقِي الشَّبَكَةَ " وعلى كلمته اتكل وفي كلمته وثق " وَلَمَّا فَعَلُوا ذلِكَ أَمْسَكُوا سَمَكًا كَثِيرًا جِدًّا، فَصَارَتْ شَبَكَتُهُمْ تَتَخَرَّقُ " ..... مد المسيح يده وأخذ من الارض طينا ً وطلى عيني الاعمى بالطين وقال له : " اذْهَبِ اغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ " ( يوحنا 9 : 7 ) وسار الرجل والطين يزيد عماه عمى . سار الطريق كله ، تحسس الطريق الى البركة ، اتكل على كلمة المسيح وذهب ، واغتسل ، نظف عينيه من الطين بالماء وفتح عينيه وابصر . يُسر الله بالايمان به وبكلمته " بِدُونِ إِيمَانٍ لاَ يُمْكِنُ إِرْضَاؤُهُ " ( ( عبرانيين 11 : 6 ) الايمان المهتز الضعيف لا يمجد الله ، لا يُسعد الله ، لا يُفرّح قلب الله . كان توما تلميذا ً صالحا ً للمسيح ، تبعه وسمع كلامه وعاين اعماله ومعجزاته لكنه كان يعتمد على الاحساس ليصدّق ، يتكل على الظواهر ليؤمن . في لحظات الوداع الاخيرة حدثهم المسيح عن رحيله وصعوده الى السماء ، وانبرى توما يسأل : " يَا سَيِّدُ، لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ، فَكَيْفَ نَقْدِرُ أَنْ نَعْرِفَ الطَّرِيقَ؟ " ( يوحنا 14 : 5 ) وقال له المسيح : " أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي." ( يوحنا 14 : 6 ) اراد توما شيئا ً ملموسا ً محسوسا ً فقال له المسيح بعتاب : " لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضًا. " معرفة الله ومعرفة المسيح بالايمان ، بالثقة ، بالتصديق ، بالاتكال على كلمته . وبعد ان قام المسيح من الموت وظهر لتلاميذه ولم يكن توما معهم ، قال : " سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ " ( لوقا 24 : 36 ) حين قصوا عليه ذلك اعترض وقال : " إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ، لاَ أُومِنْ»." ( يوحنا 20 : 25 ) اراد ان يرى بعينيه ويلمس باصبعه ويتأكد فيؤمن . وظهر المسيح ثانية ً لهم وقال له : " هاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ، وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي، وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِنًا " فشغر توما بالخجل وقال : " رَبِّي وَإِلهِي " فقال له المسيح : " لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا " ( يوحنا 20 : 29 ) ...... 
" الإِيمَانُ فَهُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى " ( عبرانيين 11 :1 )
" طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا . "


----------



## fauzi (14 فبراير 2013)

660 - قال الله لابراهيم : " اذْهَبْ مِنْ أَرْضِكَ وَمِنْ عَشِيرَتِكَ وَمِنْ بَيْتِ أَبِيكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُرِيكَ . فَأَجْعَلَكَ أُمَّةً عَظِيمَةً وَأُبَارِكَكَ وَأُعَظِّمَ اسْمَكَ، وَتَكُونَ بَرَكَةً." ( تكوين 12 : 1 – 2 )   وذهب ابراهيم ، خرج ، ترك ارضه ، ترك عشيرته ، ترك بيت ابيه . وتقول الرسالة الى العبرانيين : " بِالإِيمَانِ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لَمَّا دُعِيَ أَطَاعَ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي كَانَ عَتِيدًا أَنْ يَأْخُذَهُ مِيرَاثًا ، فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ إِلَى أَيْنَ يَأْتِي. " ( عبرانيين 11 : 8 ) ، لم يكن يعرف الى اين يسير . الارض متسعة غير معبدة ليس بها طرق ولا مسالك ولا دروب . خرج الى الفراغ ، خرج الى التيه ، خرج وهو لا يدري ولا يعرف  ولا يعلم ، لكنه كان يعلم من الذي دعاه ، كان يعرف من الذي طلب منه ان يخرج . كان يعرف الله ويعلم انه يستطيع ان يتكل عليه ويثق به . وسار ابراهيم يقتفي آثار الله ، سار خلف الله ، اتبع طريق الله . كان الطريق جافا ً وعرا ً مليئا ً بالحجارة لا خضرة ولا ماء ولا رخاء . الطريق طويل والسير شاق لكنه سار ، سار في ثقة ٍ وفي ايمان ، كان يثق في من يسير امامه ، يثق في من يقوده في الطريق ، سار ورائه ، سار بثبات نحو هدف ٍ غامض مجهول متكلا ً على اله ٍ قوي غير مجهول . لم يكن الطريق ظاهرا ً أمامه ولم يكن القائد الذي يتبعه منظورا ً . ترك كل شيء . ترك الارض الطيبة ، ترك العشيرة الكبيرة ، ترك البيت الدافئ ، وسار بثقة ٍ مقتفيا ً خطوات الرب مقتنعا ً بقدرته على قيادته الرشيدة الواعية . ... ونسمع صوت الله : اترك الارض الآمنة ، اترك الاسرة والاهل ، اترك البيت الدافئ ، اترك الوطن ، اترك الأمان ، اترك كل شيء ٍ واتبعني . ونتردد ، نتثاقل ، ندور ، نلف ، نؤجل ، نتسائل : الى اين يا رب . ابراهيم لم يكن يعرف الى اين ، لم يعلم الطريق  ، اطاع الدعوة وخرج .. .
 حين يدعوك الله لا تتردد ، لا تخف ، لا تؤجل ، لا تتباطأ ولا تتسائل ، لا تسأل من حولك ، لا تعتمد وتستعن بالغير ، لا تخطط ، لا تفكر ولا تدبّر فالايمان هو تسليم القيادة له ، الايمان اتباع قائد ٍ تثق به وتتكل عليه . قد لا تنال ما تتوقعه ، قد تخترق صعابا ً وتصعد جبالا ً ومرتفعات وتعبر وديانا ً وانهارا ً وبحارا ً .اتبعه ،  هو يعرف الطريق ويعرف الاتجاه . يعرف الهدف ويعرف سبيل الوصول . لا تخشى بأسا ً فقائدك قوي قادر يستطيع ان يحميك ويعتني بك حتى تصل الى هدفك . ركز نظرك فيه ، لا تنظر الى الطريق ، انظر الى من يعبر الطريق . لا تتلفت حولك ، لا احد مثله يقود . إن اختفى الطريق لا تبحث عنه ، قائدك موجود . إن غابت الشمس لا ترتعب ، نوره يكفيك .


----------



## fauzi (17 فبراير 2013)

661- ايليا النبي من اعظم الانبياء الذين صنع بهم الرب عظائم وعجائب خارقة . لم يكن ايليا يتميز عن غيره ، كان انسانا ً مثلك ومثلي ، مثلنا جميعا ً . يقول عنه يعقوب الرسول : " كَانَ إِيلِيَّا إِنْسَانًا تَحْتَ الآلاَمِ مِثْلَنَا " ( يعقوب 5 : 17  ) انسان من لحم ودم ، انسان ينجح ويفشل ، انسان يتعب ويمرض ويتألم ، "  وَصَلَّى صَلاَةً أَنْ لاَ تُمْطِرَ، فَلَمْ تُمْطِرْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَ سِنِينَ وَسِتَّةَ أَشْهُرٍ.  ثُمَّ صَلَّى أَيْضًا، فَأَعْطَتِ السَّمَاءُ مَطَرًا، وَأَخْرَجَتِ الأَرْضُ ثَمَرَهَا."  ويعلل يعقوب الرسول ذلك بالقول : " طَلِبَةُ الْبَارِّ تَقْتَدِرُ كَثِيرًا فِي فِعْلِهَا. "  . طلبة الانسان الذي تحت الآلام إن كان بارا ً تقتدر كثيرا ً . وقف ايليا الانسان البار على جبل الكرمل وقال للشعب : " حتى متى تعرجون بين الفرقتين إن كان الرب هو الله فاتبعوه وإن كان البعل الوثن الصنم المصنوع بالأيدي هو الله فاتبعوه . وواجه 450 كاهنا ًللوثن وكان هو عبدالله وحده وقال لهم : " احضروا ثورا ً واذبحوه وضعوه على مذبحكم واطلبوا من البعل نارا ً فإن نزلت من عند الهكم البعل النار واكلت الثور يكون هو الله . وساصنع انا مثلكم وادعوا الرب ونرى ماذا سوف يحدث . وابتدأوا هم . احضروا ثورا ً وقطعوه ووضعوه على المذبح واخذوا يدعون البعل . صرخوا ونادوا وطلبوا ورفصوا وقطعوا اجسادهم واسالوا دمائهم ولم يكن صوت ٌ ولا مجيب ٌ . وتقدم ايليا واخذ ثورا ً وذبحه ووضعه على المذبح وصب ماء ً كثيرا ً على المذبح حتى جرى في القناة وملئها ورفع وجهه الى الرب وصلى وطلب من الله ان تنزل نار من السماء الى المحرقة . استجاب الله الى الرجل البار ونزلت نار الرب واكلت المحرقة والحطب والحجارة والتراب ولحست المياه التي في القناة كلها ورأى الشعب ذلك وسقطوا على وجوههم وقالوا الرب هو الله ، وآمنوا بالرب وقتلوا انبياء البعل . ايليا لم تكن به قوة خارقة تُنزل النار من السماء . ايليا كان رجلا ً بارا ً يؤمن بالله وبقوته الخارقة . صلى بايمان فاغلق الله كوى السماء ولم تمطر ثلاث سنوات ونصف وصلى بايمان وفتح الله كوى السماء فامطرت وملئت الأرض خيرا ً . طلب نارا ً من السماء وآمن بقدرة  الله واستجابته له فنزلت النار ... وانت .. انت لست اقل من ايليا . كان انسانا ً تحت الآلام مثلك لكنه كان رجلا ً بارا ً وصلى وطلب وطلبة البار مقتدرة . صلي للرب ، أطلب بلجاجة وايمان يستجب .. الله يسمع لك كما سمع لايليا . ويستجيب حسب وعده إن طلبت بايمان . اسأل تُعطى ، اطلب تجد ، اقرع يُفتح لك


----------



## fauzi (19 فبراير 2013)

665 - تواجهنا في الحياة مرتفعات علينا ان نتسلقها وجبال علينا ان نعبرها ، واحيانا ً نجد انفسنا مضطرين ان نعبر البحار ونخترق المحيطات . ونفحص  ما لدينا من قدرة وقوة نحتاج اليها للتسلق او العبور ونحاول ان نعتمد على انفسنا في مواجهة ذلك ، ونكل ونعرق ونتعب ونلجأ الى الله نطلب العون ، ويرسل لنا الرب  روحه يعيننا ويرفعنا "لاَ بِالْقُدْرَةِ وَلاَ بِالْقُوَّةِ، بَلْ بِرُوحِي قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ." ( زكريا 4 : 6 ) حين واجه داود الصغير جوليات الجبار لم يواجهه بما يملك من قوة . لو كان واجهه بعصاه ومقلاعه لحطمه جوليات وسحق عظامه لكنه واجهه بقوة الله وبقدرة  الله وبروح الله فانتصر عليه وقتله . حين تصعد مرتفعا ً راكبا ً دراجة تبدل بكل قوتك وتشعر بالتعب والاعياء ، وتمر بجوارك سيارة تنطلق الى فوق ، إن أمسكت بها واستعنت بمحركها سرت بسرعة وصعدت بيسر ودون ان تبذل الجهد والعرق . هكذا حين تعتمد على نفسك وعلى قوتك وانت تصعد مرتفعات الحياة ، تكافح وتجاهد ، تعرق وتتعب تجرك الجاذبية الى اسفل وتكاد تفشل ، ثم تجد روح الله بجانبك يتحرك بقوة ، امسك به يرفعك دون جهد منك . حين تعبر البحر او المحيط ، إن استخدمت قوة ذراعيك في التجذيف تتخاذل وتنهار وتتعب وتعجز . لو جرّتك سفينة بخارية تصل بسرعة . ليس لك ان تبدل بقدمين عاجزتين ولا تجازف بذراعين واهنتين . اعتمد على قوة الله وقدرة الله وروح الله تتسلق الجبل وتعبر البحر براحة ويسر . لماذا تحمل همومك على كتفيك ؟ الهموم ثقيلة والكتفان ضعيفان .ألق ِ على الرب همومك يرفعها عن كتفيك. قوة الله في متناول يدك . قدرة الله حولك ، وبجوارك ، بجانبك ، كل ما عليك هو ان تمد يدك تمسك به ، تتعلق بروحه . كلما صادفك مرتفع يصعب عليك تسلقه ، انظر بعين الايمان حولك تجده يصعد المرتفع معك ، يصعد باقدام ٍ قوية وسيقان ٍ فتية  . وتراه يمد يده لك ويناديك ، امسك يده ، تعلق به . وما ان تتلقف يده يدك حتى تجد نفسك تسير بقوة وتصعد بخفة . كلما واجهتك مشكلة او تجربة عليك ان تسبح فيها وتعبرها . لا تسبح وحدك ، لا تعتمد على قوة ذراعيك ، الامواج عالية عاتية ، البحر ممتد الى مدى البصر ، العبور شاق ٌ عسير ٌ لو حاولته وحدك ، هو يُبحر معك ، يسبح قريبا ً منك ، يعبر المحيط بجوارك ويناديك ويشير اليك ان تمسك بيده الممدودة اليك .


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2013)

666- يحدثنا الكتاب المقدس ان فرعون ملك مصر رأى حلما ً أزعجه واقلقه  " وَإِذَا هُوَ وَاقِفٌ عِنْدَ النَّهْرِ، وَهُوَذَا سَبْعُ بَقَرَاتٍ طَالِعَةٍ مِنَ النَّهْرِ حَسَنَةِ الْمَنْظَرِ وَسَمِينَةِ اللَّحْمِ، فَارْتَعَتْ فِي رَوْضَةٍ. ثُمَّ هُوَذَا سَبْعُ بَقَرَاتٍ أُخْرَى طَالِعَةٍ وَرَاءَهَا مِنَ النَّهْرِ قَبِيحَةِ الْمَنْظَرِ وَرَقِيقَةِ اللَّحْمِ، فَوَقَفَتْ بِجَانِبِ الْبَقَرَاتِ الأُولَى عَلَى شَاطِئِ النَّهْرِ، فَأَكَلَتِ الْبَقَرَاتُ الْقَبِيحَةُ الْمَنْظَرِ وَالرَّقِيقَةُ اللَّحْمِ الْبَقَرَاتِ السَّبْعَ الْحَسَنَةَ الْمَنْظَرِ وَالسَّمِينَةَ." ( تكوين 41 :1-4 ) وتكرر الحلم بسنابل سمينة وسنابل رقيقة واكلت السنابل الرقيقة السنابل السمينة . وفسر يوسف حلم فرعون عما سوف يحدث في مصر فالبقرات والسنابل السمينة هي سبع سنوات شبع تليها سبع سنوات جوع ٍ . وتلتهم سنوات الجوع سنوات الشبع . وحديثتا اليوم لن يتناول قصة يوسف وفرعون لكننا نتأل في سنوات الجوع وسنوات الشبع . تمر بنا سنوات حسنة المنظر وسمينة ، سنوات رخاء وشبع وراحة وخير ، وتمر بنا سنوات قبيحة المنظر رقيقة اللحم تبتلع السنوات القبيحة  السنوات الحسنة . وننسى الشبع والراحة والخير ونتذكر التعب والجوع والشر ونشكو .. نشكو ونتذمر وفي شكوانا ننسى تماما ً ما مر بنا قبلا ً من راحة وخير . نتذكر الفشل وننسى النجاح ، نتذكر الهزيمة وننسى النصرة . نتذكر الضعف وننسى القوة . نتذكر الحزن وننسى الفرحة . ننظر الى البقرات الرقيقة الضعيفة الهزيلة الجافة ونندب حظنا ، ونغلق اعيننا عن البقرات السمينة القوية الصحيحة العفية ولا نذكرها . ننظر الى السنابل الرقيقة الفارغة الرفيعة  ونحزن ونكتئب ، ونغلق انظارنا عن السنابل السمينة والحسنة والممتلئة خيرا ً ونهملها .. الخير نقبل والشر لا نقبل . الخير ننتظر والشر نرفض  ... الله هو الذي يعطي الخير وهو الذي يسمح بالشر .. حين يحل بنا الخير ، الواجب علينا ان نتلقاه ونشكره عليه ، وحين يحل بنا الشر الواجب علينا ان نقبله ونشكره عليه . يسهل علينا ان نشكر على الخير ويصعب علينا الشكر على الشر . لكننا إن كانت علاقتنا بالرب سوية سليمة دائمة ً مستمرة يسهل علينا ذلك . إن ثبتنا في المسيح وثبتت محبته فينا ، إن داومنا على الاتصال به والشركة معه نقدر ان نشكر على القبيح كما نشكر على الجميل ، ونستطيع ان نشكر على السنوات العجاف كما نشكر على سنوات الشبع .. لا تضيّع عمرك تركز فيما يًؤلم ويُحزن ويوجع . املأ قلبك بالتفاؤل وانظر الى ما يُفرح ويُبهج ويُريح ، وهنيئا ً لك سنوات الشبع برغم سنوات الجوع ، هنيئا ً لك السنابل الممتلئة برغم السنابل الجافة . اشكر دائما ً في كل حين فكل شيء من عند الله . الله يقصد لك كل الخير وكل السعادة وكل الهناء .


----------



## fauzi (22 فبراير 2013)

667 - كثيرا ً ما نتحدث عن الايمان ، دائما ً نتحدث عنه لكننا قليلا ً ما نفهمه ، وأقل من القليل أن نستخدمه . الايمان كما هو مكتوب : " االإِيمَانُ فَهُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى " والثقة بامور لا نراها باشخاص لا نراهم . احيانا ً نرى عكس ما ننتظر ونظل ننتظر بيقين وثقة وتأكد ، هذا هو الايمان . الايمان يحمل طلبتك الى الله ، يُلقي بها في صندوق بريد الله . في حين الريبة والشك تتناول الطلبة باطراف اصابع مرتابة مترددة . ما فائدة الايمان إن احتفظت بالطلبة داخل قلبك ، لم ترسلها الى الله . ما فائدة الرسالة إن لم تضعها في مظروف عليه عنوان وطابع بريد وتلقي بها في الصندوق . يقول داود النبي : " 	سَلِّمْ لِلرَّبِّ طَرِيقَكَ وَاتَّكِلْ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ يُجْرِي " ( مزمور 37 : 5 ) اترك له الطريق ، أعطه له وابتعد واجعله هو يُجري . حين تضع امام الرب طلبة او سؤال بالايمان اتركه امامه وعد فرحا ً باستجابته . قد لا تكون بوادر الاستجابة قد ظهرت لكنك بالايمان تراها ، تراها قد تمت وتحققت . طلب ايليا النبي من الله ان يكون مطر بعد ان جفت السماء عدة سنوات ، وقال ايليا لآخاب الملك :" اصْعَدْ كُلْ وَاشْرَبْ ، لأَنَّهُ حِسُّ دَوِيِّ مَطَرٍ " ( 1 ملوك 18 : 41 ) ولم تكن هناك علامة تؤكد مجيء المطر لكن ايليا كان يعلم ان الله آت ٍ ً بالمطر وارسل غلامه ليتطلع نحو  البحر " اصْعَدْ تَطَلَّعْ نَحْوَ الْبَحْرِ " فرأى غيمة صغيرة قدر كف انسان " هُوَذَا غَيْمَةٌ صَغِيرَةٌ قَدْرُ كَفِّ إِنْسَانٍ صَاعِدَةٌ مِنَ الْبَحْرِ " وارسل الى الملك آخاب يقول : " اشْدُدْ وَانْزِلْ لِئَلاَّ يَمْنَعَكَ الْمَطَرُ " غيمة قدر الكف لكنه كان يعلم ان الله سيفتح كوى السماوات وتمطر .. هكذا الايمان . سلم للرب واتكل عليه . ارسل طلبتك لله واتكل عليه " 	أَلْقِ عَلَى الرَّبِّ هَمَّكَ فَهُوَ يَعُولُكَ " ( مزمور 55 : 22 ) إرم ِ بهمك عليه واتركه له ، لا تحمله ثانية ً . احيانا ً نُلقي الهم ونمسك بطرفه أو نحمله على اكتافنا ، مثل المرأة العجوز التي كانت تسير في طريقها تحمل صرة ً ثقيلة على رأسها فقابلها رجل عطوف يركب سيارة ، تحنن عليها واركبها سيارته ليوصلها ، والتفت في مرآة سيارته ووجدها تجلس وصرتها على رأسها .. اندهش لذلك وسألها  : لماذا تحملين صرتك ؟ قالت له بسذاجة : يكفي يا بني أن حملتني انا في سيارتك أما صرتي فاحملها انا عنك . الرب يقول لك القي علي َّ همك ، هاته ، يدي ممتدة لتتلقفه ، انزله عن كاهلك ، مُد يدك به الي  . دعه له ، اتركه وانسى . هذا هو الايمان ، لاتدع همومك تضغط عليك ، لقد القيتها عليه ، دعها له ، لا تحملها ، هو حملها عنك .


----------



## fauzi (23 فبراير 2013)

668 - حياتنا سلسلة متصلة الحلقات وحلقات متلاحمة متتابعة متماسكة . ورغم تلاحمها وتماسكها فهي مختلفة متباينة متعددة الاشكال والاحوال . حلقات نجاح ذهبية ثمينة وحلقات فشل رخيصة صدئة . حلقات فرح لامعة براقة وحلقات حزن سوداء مطفئة . حلقات مجد ورفعة بهية وحلقات ضعة وهوان محتقرة . حلقات قوة كسهام مبرية وحلقات ضعف ٍ كقسي ٍ منكسرة . ولا يمكن فصل تلك الحلقات او استبدالها او تغيير اشكالها ، فلا بد ان يفرح الانسان ويحزن ، يعلو الانسان ويهبط . لا بد ان يتقوى الانسان ويضعف ، يرتفع الانسان ويسقط . وكثيرا ً ما ننسى الله وقت الفرح ونسعى اليه وقت الحزن . ودائما ما نقفز ونعدو وقت القوة ونتخاذل ونصرخ وقت الضعف . حين تخور القوى ، حين يفشل الامل ، حين يضعف الرجاء ، حين يتمزق االقلب ، حين تدمع العين ، حين يحل الوهن ، يتدخل الله ، يأتي وتسري قوته في الحلقات كلها . ما أن ندعو الى الله يستجيب ، ما ان نستنجد به حتى يتدخل . يقول داود النبي عن المسكين الضعيف المريض العاجز : " الرَّبُّ يَعْضُدُهُ وَهُوَ عَلَى فِرَاشِ الضُّعْفِ. مَهَّدْتَ مَضْجَعَهُ كُلَّهُ فِي مَرَضِهِ." ( مزمور 41 : 3 ) لا بد انك مررت بتجربة المرض ، وهن جسمك وسقم وهزُل ، ووجدت نفسك حبيس الفراش محاط ٌ باللون الابيض علامة المرض . ترقد على سرير ابيض ، تحنو عليك وجوه ٌ بيضاء في لباس ٍ أبيض . تمتد اليك اياد ٍ بيضاء تقدم لك دواء ً وشرابا ً ناصع البياض . وتتحول اليهم بوجه ٍ شاحب ٍ تبتسم ابتسامة ضعيفة شاحبة . وتربت عليك الأيدي تهدّأ حركتك وتقيّد رأسك الى الوسادة، ويذهب البياض ويبتعد فترة وتغمض عينيك ويحل الظلام ، ويبرق وسط الظلام بريق ٌ قوي لامع يخطف البصر ويرجف القلب . ويتحرك راسك نحو مصدر النور وتركن رأسك على كتف ٍ قوي . كتف ٍ قريبة ٍ منك لا تسعى اليها بل تسعى هي اليك ، تظهر دائما ً وقت الضعف . ما ان تلقي بثقل رأسك وهمك وتعبك والمك على تلك الكتف حتى تستريح . يدب في جسدك الواهن شعور ٌ بالراحة والسلام والاطمئنان . ويهمس صاحب الكتف في اذنك وفي قلبك : تقوى ، تشجع " تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي ، لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي الضَّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ " ( 2 كورنثوس 12 : 9 ) 
" أَنَا الرَّبُّ شَافِيكَ " ( خروج 15 : 26 ) . ثق به ، تمسك بوعده ، استعد قوتك . انظر اليه ، استند عليه ، هو ينقذك .


----------



## fauzi (24 فبراير 2013)

669 - احيانا ً كثيرة نتحير ولا نفهم معاملات الله لنا خصوصا ً وقت الشدائد . تحل بنا الشدائد ونمر في التجارب وتتراكم علينا المشاكل وتمتلئ حياتنا بها . وترفع رؤوسنا الى الرب ونبتهل ، تبتهل قلوبنا له وتصرخ اليه وتدعوه . وننتظر الاستجابة . نطلب الخلاص فاذا به يرسل لنا المزيد من الاثقال . ننتظر القوة والقدرة  فنجده يبتعد عنا ويتركنا وسط التراب والرماد . نطلب الصبر فيرسل لنا الضيق ، ونطلب الراحة فيرسل الشدائد والآلام . نطلب السماح يرسل الثورة ،  نطلب المحبة يرسل الغيرة والحقد .. ولا نفهم ، نحتار ، نهتز ، نرتبك ونخاف ، هل يعاندنا الله ؟ هل يرفضنا ؟ هل تركنا ؟ هل نسينا ؟ هل أغلق قلبه عنا ؟ هل اقفل باب الرجاء امامنا ؟ ونقرأ قول  الله الى النبي دانيال الشاب الصالح ، قال الله : " لاَ تَخَفْ يَا دَانِيآلُ ، لأَنَّهُ مِنَ الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ الَّذِي فِيهِ جَعَلْتَ قَلْبَكَ لِلْفَهْمِ وَلإِذْلاَلِ نَفْسِكَ قُدَّامَ إِلهِكَ ، سُمِعَ كَلاَمُك َ، وَأَنَا أَتَيْتُ لأَجْلِ كَلاَمِكَ." ( دانيال 10 : 12 ) حين نصلي ، نصلي بايمان وبفهم وباذلال النفس . نصلي بايمان ، نثق أن الله لا بد أن يستجيب لأنه هناك ويسمع . وحين يسمع يستجيب . قد يستجيب استجابة تختلف عما نتوقع . نطلب الصبر ، فيستجيب بالضيق لأن " الضِّيقَ يُنْشِئُ صَبْرًا " ( رومية 5 : 3 ) نطلب الراحة ويستجيب بالشدائد والآلام لأننا نتعلم الطاعة مما نتألم به . استجابته تبدو لنا غريبة إن لم نتعمق في الفهم والفحص . الايمان يجب ان يصاحبه فهم ، فهم محبة الله ، فهم حكمة الله . يتصدى لك ابليس وانت تصلي ، يهاجم ايمانك ويهاجم فهمك . توجه اليك سهام الشك والقلق والريبة وعدم الفهم . زد ايمانك في الصلاة . زد اصرارك وتذللك امام الله . كافح ، جاهد ، صارع مع الله ، لا تتوقف ، استمر في الصلاة ، ويرى الله عرقك يسقط مثل قطرات الدم من حرارة الصراع . ويسمع الله دقات قلبك قوية ً متتابعة ً عالية من صدق الجهاد . ومن اليوم الأول ، من اللحظة الأولى ، من الكلمة الأولى ، سمع الله ورأى الله ، ويرسل لك ملاكه ، ويرسل لك استجابته . قد يغلف الله استجابته في ورق خشن أو في غلاف ٍ باك ٍ . افتح الورق ، قص الغلاف تجد في داخله استجابة تلمع كالماس . الورق يخفي للوهلة الأولى الاستجابة الثمينة الغالية النفيسة . الغلاف يبعد عنك المحبة والحنان  والسخاء والغنى الذي بداخله . تأكد ان الله هناك وهو يستجيب ، آمن به


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2013)

670 - اوقات الله تختلف عن اوقاتنا وازمانه تختلف عن ازماننا . الساعة التي في يدك تحصي الدقائق والثواني والساعات وهي تمر وتنقضي . الشمس تشرق وتغرب ، الارض تتحرك ، الليل يتبع النهار . الساعات تكون اليوم والايام تكوّن الشهر والشهور تكوّن السنين . هذا اقصى ما وصل اليه الانسان في تحديد الاوقات والازمان . يقول داود النبي : " لأَنَّ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ مِثْلُ يَوْمِ أَمْسِ بَعْدَ مَا عَبَرَ، وَكَهَزِيعٍ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ." ( مزمور 90 : 4 ) . الزمن منبسط امام الله ، مفرود ٌ ، مفروش ٌ لا حدود له ولا فواصل . لا بداية ولا نهاية ، الزمن  مستمر ٌ ممتد متتابع ، لا شروق له ولا غروب . حين وعد الله ابراهيم بإبن ٍ كان الله يعرف متى يتم ذلك ويتحقق ، اما ابراهيم وساره فكانا ينتظران ، انتظرا ان يتم ذلك في السنة الاولى . ومرت الايام صباح ٌ ومساء ، نهار ٌ وليل ، شتاء ٌ ثم ربيع ٌ ثم صيف ٌ ثم خريف .وانتهى العام ولم يصل الابن ، لم يتحقق الوعد ، لم يصل ابن العهد . ومر العام الثاني والثالث والرابع والعاشر والعشرون ثم الثلاثون . كان ابراهيم وساره يخرجان في النهار  وينظران الى الرمل ، وفي الليل ينظران الى النجوم . كم من مرة اهتز الرجاء  وضعف الأمل . كم من مره هاجمهما الشك وغزا قلبيهما . وجاء الرب ، جاء يزورهما بعد ثلاثين سنة ، ثلاثين سنة كاملة . جاء حين حل الوقت وقال : " إِنِّي أَرْجعُ إِلَيْكَ نَحْوَ زَمَانِ الْحَيَاةِ وَيَكُونُ لِسَارَةَ امْرَأَتِكَ ابْنٌ " ( تكوين 18 : 10 )  وضحكت ساره في خيمتها وسمع الله ضحكتها وعاتب عدم تصديقها . اما ابراهيم فسمع وآمن وصدّق وانتظر ميعاد الله ، موعد الله  ، وعد الله . انتظر ابراهيم حتى حل زمان الحياة حسب توقيت الله ونال ما تمناه . هل انت متكل ٌ على الله ؟ هل تنتظر وعد الله ؟ هل تنتظر ؟ هل تنتظر وانت تنظر الى الساعة والدقائق تمر والسنين تعبر ؟ ام  تنتظر وانت لا تعد الايام وتتابع مرور الازمان ؟ اتكل على الله ، الله لن يخيّب انتظارك ولا يهمل اتكالك سيعطيك ما وعدك به ، سيعطيك سُؤل قلبك في حينه ، في وقته هو ، في توقيته ، يُسرع به ، يأتي به . وحين يتم  ذلك يكلل انتظارك بالانتصار . وحين يحل ذلك يكلل ايمانك وصبرك بالفرح والبهجة . طلباتك وحاجاتك لا تتم في يوم واحد ، انتظر بصبر ، واليوم الواحد عند الله يختلف عن اليوم عندك . يقول لك ولي بطرس الرسول : "  لاَ يَخْفَ عَلَيْكُمْ هذَا الشَّيْءُ الْوَاحِدُ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ: أَنَّ يَوْمًا وَاحِدًا عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ كَأَلْفِ سَنَةٍ ، وَأَلْفَ سَنَةٍ كَيَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ. " ( 2 بطرس 3 : 8 ) لا يتباطأ الرب عن وعده لكنه يتأنى علينا .


----------



## fauzi (28 فبراير 2013)

671 - خلق الله الانسان ووضعه في جنة عدن . صال وجال وعاش في الجنة . خلق الله آدم على صورته كشبهه ، كان آدم في صورة الله ، كان على صورة الله في كماله ، كان على صورة الله في قداسته ، كان على صورة الله في بِرّه . فعاش الانسان في جنة عدن في  رفقة الله وصحبته  يلتقي به ويتكلم معه ويراه . ومد آدم يده الى شجرة معرفة الخير والشر وقطف الثمرة المحرمة واكلها . وتدنس جوف الانسان ، دخلته الخطية ، وتشوهت الصورة التي كان عليها ، فقد كماله وقداسته وبره وتلوث ، تغيرت صورته وتبدلت ولم تعد على صورة الله ، وخرج آدم الى الارض مع حواء وتكاثر الانسان وملأ نسله ُ كل الأرض . امتلئت الارض بمخلوقات آدمية غريبة تختلف عن آدم الذي كان يرى الله ، ولأن به روح الله وفي تكوينه نفخة من الله جعلت فيه نسمة حياة ، لذلك كان يسعى دائما ً لأن يرى الله وتكون له شركة معه . لكن الكمال لا يلتقي مع النقص والقداسة لا تتواجد مع النجاسة والبر لا يصاحب الخطية ، لا اتصال ، لا لقاء لا شركة ، لا بقاء معا ً . وعلى مدى الزمن حاول الانسان ان يعرف صورة الله ، كيف يبدو الله ، بعد ان فقد صورته فقد معرفته بصورة الله ، كان ينظر الى نفسه فيرى الله ، لكن صورته الآن اختلفت عن صورة الله ، بحث عن صورة الله فيما حوله . الشمس والفلك والقمر والنجوم لا تعكس صورة الله ، لم يجد في الطبيعة صورة الله . الجبل والوادي والبحر والنهر والحيوان والطير ، السماء والارض لا تجعله يرى الله . اراد ان يرى الله ، اراد موسى ان يرى الله . قال الله : " الإِنْسَانَ لاَ يَرَانِي وَيَعِيشُ " ( خروج 33 : 20 ) القداسة تقتل النجاسة ، لا يمكن أن يُرى الله ، كل ما رآه موسى كان مجد الله . وفي ملء الزمان رأى الانسان الله ، رأى المسيح ، المسيح " بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ "  ( عبرانيين 1 : 3 ) المسيح " الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً للهِ.
لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ .  وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ. " ( فيلبي 2 : 6 – 8 ) الله اخذ هيئة انسان ، واظهر الله نفسه للانسان في الانسان يسوع المسيح ، الله الذي ظهر في الجسد . ولا يرى احد  الله في هذه الصورة الا الانسان الذي عادت اليه صورته التي خُلق عليها ، الانسان الذي اصبح في المسيح خليقة جديدة الذي لا يحيا هو بل يحيا المسيح فيه . هذا فقط الذي يستطيع ان يرى الله كما كان آدم على صورة الله ويراه . هكذا انت إن كان ابن الله يحيا فيك ، بالمسيح تستطيع ايضا ً  ان ترى الله


----------



## fauzi (1 مارس 2013)

672 - منذ وطأ آدم الارض بقدمه وهو يحيا حياة كلها شقاء وتعب . قبل ان يطرد الله آدم قال له : " مَلْعُونَةٌ الأَرْضُ بِسَبَبِكَ. بِالتَّعَبِ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ." ( تكوين 3 : 17 ) وارتبطت الحياة بالتعب ، كل الحياة تعب ، تعب ٌ كلها الحياة . كل ما حولك تعب ، تستيقظ صباحا ً لتتعب ، تستلقي مساء ً من التعب . الحكيم هو من يقلل من قدر التعب والجاهل من يتردى في بالوعة التعب .  والانسان يسعى نحو الراحة ، يبحث عنها ، يريدها ويتمناها ويترجاها . وما ان يجد مكانا ً مناسبا ً حتى يُلقي بجسده  ِ عليه لكي يستريح . في وسط احتياجات الشعب والمسيح يكرز ويعلّم ويشفي ويُطعم ، نظر المسيح الى تلاميذه ووجد التعب قد تمكن منهم ، ناداهم وقال لهم : " تَعَالَوْا أَنْتُمْ مُنْفَرِدِينَ إِلَى مَوْضِعٍ خَلاَءٍ وَاسْتَرِيحُوا قَلِيلاً " ( مرقس 6 : 31 ) وتبعوه ، تبعوه حيث الراحة ، الراحة الحقيقية عنده . يقول المسيح لك ولي : " 	تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ. " ( متى 11 : 28 ) مهما كانت متاعبك ، مهما كانت اثقالك ، مهما كانت احمالك ، هو الذي يريحك . لماذا تحمل اثقالك ؟ لماذا تتعب ؟ لماذا تحمل كل الهموم على رأسك وكتفك ؟ لماذا تحمل اثقال العالم ؟ لماذا تحمل هموم الدنيا ؟ لماذا هذا التعب كله ؟ انت لست المسؤول عن العالم ، ليس الهم همك ، لماذا تهتم وتقلق ؟ الله هو سيد العالم ، الله هو قبطان السفينة ، الله هو الربّان . كل الجلبة والضوضاء لا تزعجك ، كل الصخب والفوضى لا تفزعك . يد الله تقبض على كل شيء ، الله هو الذي يسيّر كل شيء ، هو القائد ، لا تتعب نفسك ، لا ترهق نفسك ، لا تهتم ولا تقلق ، استرح ، استرح . حين تلفت موسى خلفه ووجد ان الالوف من الناس تتبعه . حين فكر في سوف يعانيه في قيادة الشعب ، خين ثقل ذلك زادت صعوبته ، قال لله : " أَنْتَ قَائِلٌ لِي: أَصْعِدْ هذَا الشَّعْبَ " كيف اصعده ؟ " وَأَنْتَ قَدْ قُلْتَ: عَرَفْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ، وَوَجَدْتَ أَيْضًا نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيَّ........ إِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ وَجَدْتُ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ فَعَلِّمْنِي طَرِيقَكَ حَتَّى أَعْرِفَكَ لِكَيْ أَجِدَ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ" ( خروج 33 :  12 ، 13 ) ، قدني ، أعني . فقال له الله : " وَجْهِي يَسِيرُ فَأُرِيحُكَ " حين يسير وجه الله امامك تستريح ، هو الذي يقود ، هو القائد . حين يسير وجه الله امامك تستريح ، هو الذي يسيّر السفينة ، هو الربّان . في متاعب الحياة ،في همومها ومشاكلها وضغوطها واثقالها قل مع المرنم : 
في الضعف قوي عزمي برحمتك فيستريح جسمي بنعمتك


----------



## fauzi (2 مارس 2013)

673 - يصوّر يوحنا الرائي صورة ً رائعة في رؤياه تستحق التوقف عندها . الخروف واقف  على جبل صهيون ومعه 144000يحملون اسم ابيه ، وصدح صوت من السماء ، صوت مياه ورعد عظيم ، صوت عازفين على القيثارات ، وارتفعت نغمات ترنيمة ، ترنيمة جديدة ليست معروفة ولا معلومة لأحد من قبل إلا لهؤلاء ال 144000 الفا ً ، هؤلاء فقط الذين يحملون اسم الآب مكتوبا ً على جباههم " خَرُوفٌ وَاقِفٌ عَلَى جَبَلِ صِهْيَوْنَ، وَمَعَهُ مِئَةٌ وَأَرْبَعَةٌ وَأَرْبَعُونَ أَلْفًا، لَهُمُ اسْمُ أَبِيهِ مَكْتُوبًا عَلَى جِبَاهِهِمْ. " الذين اشْتُرُوا من الارض ، الاطهار الذين لم يتنجسوا ، الذين يتبعون الخروف حيثما ذهب ، الذين لم يوجد في فمهم غش وبلا  عيب ، استطاعوا هؤلاء ان يعرفوا الترنيمة ويشتركوا في اللحن لأنها تخرج من اعماق القلب وخفايا النفس والاختبار والتجارب . تتكون الترنيمة ويتشكل اللحن من انغام الماضي وعزف الامس . قد تكون انغام الماضي ثقيلة قاسية ، اليمة حزينة باكية . وقد يكون عزف الامس كئيبا ً رهيبا ً داميا ً مخيفا ً مميتا ً لكنه يخلق في القلب رقة ً تستطيع ان تتلقى الترنيمة وتحفظها ويخلق في النفس حسا ً يستطيع ان يستقبل اللحن ويردده . هذه الجوقة من المرنمين جاؤوا من الارض ، مروا في دروبها النجسة ، ساروا وسط آثامها وشرورها وخطاياها ، عبروا ولم يتنجسوا لأنهم تبعوا الخروف ، حمل الله ، آمنوا به واغتسلوا بدمه . تطهروا ، أشتروا ، خلصوا ، نجوا ، ماتوا معه وقاموا به ، هؤلاء فقط يستطيعوا ان يتقنوا انغام السماء . لا احد غيرهم يستطيع ان يقدر ان يتعلم ويردد الحان القلوب . الملائكة لا تتقنها ، انت وحدك تستطيع ان تتقنها . الملائكة لم يحييوا في الارض كما نحيا وكما تحيا انت وتعيش . انت اختبرت الشدائد ، انت مررت في التجارب . لا يعرف تلك الانغام الا ابناء البشر المخلّصون . لا يفهم تلك الالحان الا اولاد الله المرئيون . الصليب يخلق فينا اذنا ً موسيقية تعرف الترنيمة . دم المسيح يخلق صوتا ً مناسبا ً يعزف النشيد . المسيح هو معلّم الترنيمة . المسيح هو قائد الجوقة . المسيح ضمك للصليب ، تغني وتشدو وترنم . النغم يحيا في قلبك . الترنيمة تملأ نفسك . ارفع صوتك ، سبّح ، رنّم ، غنّي ، غنّي وانشد ،  الترنيمة الجديدة ، الترنيمة الخالدة


----------



## fauzi (4 مارس 2013)

674 - قد يضيق بك الوادي ولا تكفيك الوهاد ، فقد تجد الارض قد ضاقت . الوادي امتلأ بالاعداء ، الفلول يهاجمون ،  يعتدون ويحاربون ، وانت وسط الوادي محصور بينهم ، وفي الوهاد ِ هدف لهجومهم ، تجري يمينا ً فتجدهم هناك ، يسارا ً يسدون الطريق عليك . تتقدم الى الامام يصدونك ، الى الخلف يتبعونك ، أعداء في كل مكان لا مفر لا طريق لا منفذ . قد يضيق بك الوادي ولا تكفيك الوهاد ، الارض ضاقت بك ، تحيط بك المسؤوليات ، تتراكم حولك الواجبات ، تضغط عليك الهموم ، تغرق وسط الالتزامات ، تجد نفسك محصورا ً ، محاصرا ً من اليمين واليسار وكل اتجاه . تحاول الهروب بلا جدوى ، لا مخرج لا طريق لا منفذ . الى اين تذهب ؟ الى اي طريق تخرج ؟ الى اين ؟ الى الجبل ، الى المرتفعات ، الى الاعالي ، الى فوق ؟ كل الاتجاهات مغلقة الا الجبل ، الا الاعالي ، الا فوق . هناك السماء مفتوحة ، هناك النور والملجأ والخلاص . قد يبدو الوادي سهلا ً والوهاد مرتفعة والارض منبسطة لكن الاعداء يتراكمون فيها والمسؤوليات تشغلها كلها . الجبل رغم وعورته يقود الى العلو والسمو والرفعة ، الجبل رغم ارتفاعه ِ يرتفع بك الى السحاب والى النقاء والى السلام . اصعد الجبل واعط ِ ظهرك للوادي المزدحم الصاخب . تسلق الجبل وارتفع الى حيث العون والقوة والعضد . لاتخشى كثافة الاشجار ، الايمان بالله يقلع الاشجار . لا تخشى سنون الاحجار ، الايمان بالله يكسر الاحجار . الاشجار الكثيفة المتشابكة مليئة ٌ بالثمار . الصخور والاحجار الصلبة حافلة ٌ بالكنوز . الحروب والاعداء في الوادي والوهاد تقود الى الجبل حيث السلام . الهموم والمتاعب والمسؤوليات هناك  تقود الى الجبل حيث الراحة . قد يبدو الجبل صعبا ً وتسلقه ُ مستحيلا ً ، لكن لا شيء مستحيل ، لا شيء ، كل شيء مستطاع " كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ " ( مرقس 9 : 23 ) كل شيء مستطاع . صعود الجبل مستطاع ، اصعد اليه وعش في سلام .


----------



## fauzi (5 مارس 2013)

675 - تمر بنا في حياتنا لحظات الم وحزن ، تلفنا بغلالة قاتمة سوداء . وتضغط علينا النوائب تمزق داخلنا وتطرد هنائنا وتقطّع قلوبنا وتكسر نفوسنا . ويتفجر في نفسنا نبع مرارة تنتشر شعابه وتفيض اخاديده داخلنا . ونتكور في ركن ٍ بعيد نلوك احزاننا وننظر في حسرة وحقد الفرحين حولنا . يأكلنا الحزن والالم كما تأكل الاحماض المواد وتذيبها وتحرقها . وكلما زاد اجترارنا كلما زادت آلامنا وتحطمت حياتنا وغرقنا في بالوعة اليأس . الله يسمح بالألم ، ليس احد معصوم من الالم . الله يسمح بالحزن . لا يوجد انسان لم يكتوي بلسعته ، لكنه سبحانه لا يريد ان نقتل انفسنا في معصرة الالم ، وهو لا يحب ان نغرق في احزاننا ونغوص في حلكتها . المسيح نفسه مر بأتون الألم وتقلب فيه . المسيح نفسه اعتصر قلبه الحزن ومزق نفسه ، وكان رجل اوجاع ومختبر الحزن ، كل الاوجاع وكل الحزن . واحتمل ذلك كله عنا . لم يكن له ان يتألم او يحزن . الالم والحزن حصاد  الخطية وهو لم يعرف خطية ، لكنه حين رفع على كتفيه خطايانا حمل معه احزاننا واوجاعها . والآن بعد ان كسر لنا سلطان الخطية وحررنا من عبوديتها . الآن إن هاجمنا الألم أو اعترض طريق حياتنا حزن نقدر ان نغلب الألم بالمسيح . بالمسيح يتحول الالم الى هبة والحزن الى تسبيحة   " لأَنَّهُ قَدْ وُهِبَ لَكُمْ لأَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ لاَ أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ فَقَطْ، بَلْ أَيْضًا أَنْ تَتَأَلَّمُوا لأَجْلِهِ. " ( فيلبي 1 : 29 ) في اعماق السجن الداخلي وارجلهما في المقطرة وهما وسط ذروة الاحزان كان بولس وسيلا في منتصف الليل يصليان ويسبحان الله . ويقول كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين : " فَلْنُقَدِّمْ بِهِ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ للهِ ذَبِيحَةَ التَّسْبِيحِ " ( عبرانيين 13 : 15 ) مهما كانت آلامك ومهما كانت احزانك لا تتألم ولا تحزن . ارفع وجهك اليه ، الى المسيح ، انظر الى جروح يديه ، تأمل في آثار التعذيب على ظهره وجسده ووجهه . اصلب عودك واعلو برأسك وسبح مع بولس الرسول ، قل معه : " كَمَائِتِينَ وَهَا نَحْنُ نَحْيَا، كَمُؤَدَّبِينَ وَنَحْنُ غَيْرُ مَقْتُولِينَ ، كَحَزَانَى وَنَحْنُ دَائِمًا فَرِحُونَ، كَفُقَرَاءَ وَنَحْنُ نُغْنِي كَثِيرِينَ، كَأَنْ لاَ شَيْءَ لَنَا وَنَحْنُ نَمْلِكُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ." ( 2 كورنثوس 6: 9 ، 10 )  .


----------



## fauzi (8 مارس 2013)

676 - توافينا وسائل الاعلام كل يوم باخبار ٍ واحداث ٍ مثيرة .. فيروس جديد يهاجم الانسان لم يجد العلماء له علاجا ً .. جفاف ٌ في افريقيا ، مئات الالوف يموتون جوعا ً في أقل من اسبوع ... انقلاب عسكري في بلد ٍ ، حرب ٌ اهلية تحصد الآلاف كل يوم . ارتفاع نسبة البطالة في العالم والتضخم يصل الى اعلى معدل منذ عشرين سنة . وغير ذلك من اخبار ٍ مفزعة ٍ تجعل الناس تعيش في حالة قلق وتوتر ٍ وخوف . الكآبة تعلو الوجوه ، والخوف يملأ القلوب والتشاؤم يلون الحياة . ماذا لو اصابنا مرض لا علاج له ؟ أو حل بنا وباء ٌ افترس الملايين ؟ ماذا لو فقد البعض عقولهم وبدأوا يتقاتلون ويتصارعون ويفنون بعضهم بعضا ً ؟ ماذا لو اعتدى علينا جيراننا وغزوا بلادنا وقتلوا شبابنا وحرقوا ديارنا ؟ ماذا لو فقدنا وظائفنا وانقطعت بنا سبل العيش واستغنوا عن خدماتنا ؟  ويعيش الكثيرون قسوة هذا ال ( لو ) لو . و (لو) .. و ( لو ) .. قلق ٌ وتوتر وخوف . وفي غمرة تلك الاخبار المشؤومة  لا نسمع الصوت " أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا " (  متى 14 : 27 )  انا هو الممسك بزمام الحياة ، لا يهاجمكم فيروس ٌ قاتل ٌ لا يوقفه علاج . انا هو المعطي المطر ، المحرك الافلاك المتحكم في الارض والشمس والنجوم جميعها . لا تجف الارض ولا يموت الزرع ولا يندر الطعام . ابوكم السماوي يقوتنا كلنا . لا تخاف رصاصة قاتلة ، لا تخشى طعنة غادرة " الرَّبُّ مُعِينٌ لِي فَلاَ أَخَافُ. مَاذَا يَصْنَعُ بِي إِنْسَانٌ ؟ "  ( عبرانيين 13 : 6  . مهما علا صراخ الاحداث ، مهما ارتجت الارض بالمصائب ، مهما سقط حولك الالوف ، مهما اظلمت الحياة وامتلئت بالشقاء ، الرب معين ٌ لك ،  ماذا يستطيع الانسان ان يصنع بك ؟ الرب راع ٍ لك ، الرب راعيك ، يرد نفسك يهديك الى سبل البر من اجل اسمه . ايضا ً اذا سرت في وادي ظل  الموت ، حتى وادي ظل الموت ، لا تخف ، الرب نفسه معك . وسط الامراض القاتلة التي تحصد الناس ، وسط أنّات وتوجعات المرض ، وسط الجفاف والجوع والفقر الذي يقتل الالوف ، وسط حشرجات الجياع . وسط طلقات الرصاص ، وسط نزيف الدم  ونشاط منجل الموت الاسود ، وسط ذلك كله نجد الرب . خير الرب ورحمته يتبعانك كل ايام حياتك . ارفع وجهك الى فوق ، الى الله عونك ومعينك . الجأ الى ينبوع القوة الى الرب قوتك ومقويك ، تحيا في السلام برغم انعدام السلام على الارض . ترتع في الراحة برغم ندرة الراحة على الارض .


----------



## fauzi (9 مارس 2013)

677 - الزم المسيح تلاميذه ان يدخلوا السفينة ويسبقوه الى العبر . كان يعرف ان بالبحر عاصفة عاتية ، موج ٌ وريح ٌ وبرق ٌ ورعد ، وبرغم ذلك الزمهم بل هو لذلك الزمهم ان يدخلوا السفينة . يدخلوا السفينة ويسيروا قُدما ً نحو العاصفة القاتلة ، واحاطت بهم العاصفة وتقاذفت بهم الريح وتلاعبت بهم الامواج  أذلتهم ، زلزلتهم ، اعتصرتهم وعصرتهم . ويحدث ذلك احيانا ً معنا ، يلزمنا الله ان ندخل سفينة التجربة ، يسلط علينا الريح والموج ، يدفع بنا الى العاصفة الهادرة ونُذل ، نتزلزل ، نشعر ان الله يذلنا ، يذلنا الى حين ، بعض الوقت ثم يأتي ، يأتي ماشيا ً على البحر ، يدوس الموج ويخترق الريح . وتصمت العاصفة وتهرب ويخفت الرعد ويختفي البرق . ويحدث سكوت ، سكوت عظيم وراحة ٌ ونصرة . هناك حد ٌ للذل ، حدود ٌ للإذلال . يقول الله : " أَذْلَلْتُكِ. لاَ أُذِلُّكِ ثَانِيَةً. " ( ناحوم : 12 ) يؤدب الله المؤمن وحين يحقق ارادته يرفع عنه عصا التأديب . نعاني ونتألم وقد نشكو ونتذمر حتى يرفع عصاه بعد اتمام  قصده . يهدف التأديب احيانا ً الى مجد الله ويستمر الى ان يتمجد الله . ويهدف التأديب كثيرا ً الى تصفية وتنقية الأنسان ويستمر حتى يتم ذلك . ولا يصعب على من يدفع الى العاصفة ان يأتي ماشيا ً على البحر ، ولا من يأتي بالحزن ان يأتي بالفرح "  عِنْدَ الْمَسَاءِ يَبِيتُ الْبُكَاءُ، وَفِي الصَّبَاحِ تَرَنُّمٌ. " ( مزمور 30 : 5 ) التجارب تُظهر ما بك من معدن ثمين مختف ٍ تحت التراب . ينفض الله التراب ويحطّّم الحواجز ليلمع الماس ويتلألأ . قد لا تعرف مقدار  ما بك من كنز ٍ لكن الله يعرف فيقطع ويصقل ويُظهر كنزك . الم القطع والصقل لا يقاس بالمجد الذي سيستعلن فيك . مجد يستعلنه الله امام جميع الملائكة والقديسين ، هناك في السماء . افرح بالتجارب ، التجارب تكشف وتُظهر كنوزك . لا ترفض التأديب ، التأديب يعتصرك ويظهر رائحتك الزكية . اقبل الدخول الى السفينة فسوف تسير على البحر . لا تحزن ولا تيأس من العاصفة التي تهاجمك وتذلك . الله هو الذي أذلك ولا يذلك ثانية ً .


----------



## fauzi (12 مارس 2013)

678 - بعد ان مات موسى النبي نقل الله قيادة شعبه الى يشوع . وسار يشوع بالشعب الى الأرض التي وعد الله شعبه بها . وعلى مشارف الارض وصلوا الى ضفة نهر الاردن العظيم . وكان النهر ممتلئ ً بالمياه فالوقت وقت حصاد والمياه تنحدر من فوق . من اعالي الارض تجري المياه غزيرة فائضة ً بكل قوة . ووقف الشعب خائفين ، بعد كل ذلك السير والسعي وقفوا عاجزين . نسوا وقفة ً مماثلة امام البحر والمصريين يتبعونهم لكي يفتكو ابهم . نسوا خلاص الرب الذي صنعه ذلك اليوم ، نسوا ما عمل ، نسوا ذلك كله ، نسوا كيف سخّر الله البحر ليحميهم من اعدائهم ويخلصهم منهم ، نسوا ذلك كله وصرخوا كما صرخوا لموسى . خافوا ووقفوا ، أما يشوع فلم ينسى شيئا ً . هو يعرف الله ويعبده كما عبده موسى قبله . وقال يشوع للشعب : " تَقَدَّسُوا لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَعْمَلُ غَدًا فِي وَسَطِكُمْ عَجَائِبَ " ( يشوع 3 : 5 ) كما عمل امسا ً لكم عجائب يعمل اليوم ويعمل غدا ً ايضا ً عجائب . وامر يشوع الشعب ان يرتحلوا ويسيروا ويتقدموا الى المياه . حمل الكهنة تابوت عهد الرب على اكتافهم وساروا الى النهر وقال يشوع للشعب : " اسْمَعُوا كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ ...................  وَيَكُونُ حِينَمَا تَسْتَقِرُّ بُطُونُ أَقْدَامِ الْكَهَنَةِ حَامِلِي تَابُوتِ الرَّبِّ سَيِّدِ الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا فِي مِيَاهِ الأُرْدُنِّ، أَنَّ مِيَاهَ الأُرْدُنِّ، المِيْاهَ الْمُنْحَدِرَةَ مِنْ فَوْقُ، تَنْفَلِقُ وَتَقِفُ نَدًّا وَاحِدًا "  وحدث ذلك تماما ً ، تقدم الكهنة وهم يحملون التابوت على اكتافهم وتحركت اقدامهم واستقرت بطون اقدامهم في المياه ، فوقفت المياه المنحدرة من فوق وقامت ندا ً وسدا ً وعبر الشعب النهر . ساروا وراء التابوت مباشرة ً ، لم ينتظروا اندحار الماء ، ساروا فاندحر الماء ، وقف النهر ، احنى التيار رأسه لأقدام الكهنة ، توقف جريان الماء ، خاف ، تجمد ، ابتعد وافسح الطريق ، افسَح الطريق لاقدام الكهنة واقدام الشعب ، افسح الطريق أمامهم . حين تواجه بحر الصعوبات ، حين تقترب من شواطئ نهر التجارب ، انظر الى الله ، الى سيد الأرض كلها وتقدم الى الأمام . لا تنتظر اندحار الصعوبات والتجارب ، تقدم ، سر ، اعبر ، فما ان تستقر بطون اقدامك في المياه حتى تنفلق المياه ، تهرب العقبات والتجارب ، تقف ، تبتعد ، تنحسر ، تتجمد ، تُفسح الطريق فتسير على ارض ٍ مستوية يابسة جافة  رطبة .


----------



## fauzi (18 مارس 2013)

679 - يأتي الحارث الى الارض المستوية الخضراء وقد تناثرت بعض الزهور البرية عليها ، ويعتلي محراثه ويديره ويقتحم الارض ويغوص نصل محراثه في قلبها  يشقها . وتختفي الاعشاب الخضراء وتتمزق الزهور وتُقتلع وتبتلعها اسنان المحراث ، ويظهر قلب الارض الاسود يغطي كل مظاهر الحياة في الارض ، تبدو مشوهة ، الحراث لا يعبث ، المحراث لا يُهلك ، نصله لا يقتل واسنانه لا تفتك ، هو يمهد الارض ، يقلّبها ويحرك تربتها لتزداد خصوبة وتصلح للزراعة . ثم يأتي الزارع الى الارض السوداء الممزقة الاوصال ، المقلوبة الباطن ويلقي ببذاره الى الافواه المتسعة المفتوحة  ، وتبتلع الارض البذور بداخلها . ثم يأتي الساقي الى الأرض العطشى فيرويها ويصب مائه الغزير في جوفها . وتُلقي الشمس ضوئها وحرارتها وحياتها الى الأرض ويرف الريح بنسماته عليها ، ويحل السكون ويعم الهدوء على سطح الارض وتتحرك الحياة في اعماقها وتنبض ، وتتكون أجنّة القمح وتتطور وتشرأب باوراقها وتخترق السطح وتعلو الى الفضاء وتتنفس . تغطي الخضرة الكثيفة الأرض ، تنمو للاوراق سيقان وللسيقان سنابل . تتمايل عيدان القمح تحت ثِقل السنابل الممتلئة التي لوّنها النضج بلونه الذهبي . وتصدح الطيور وتغني وهي تطير فوق السنابل ، تتغذى وهي تعزف الحان الخير . وهكذا تستمر الحياة . تملأ الحياة الأرض وتغذي الانسان والحيوان . يقول الله على لسان اشعياء النبي : ": " اُصْغُوا وَاسْمَعُوا صَوْتِي. انْصُتُوا وَاسْمَعُوا قَوْلِي : هَلْ يَحْرُثُ الْحَارِثُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لِيَزْرَعَ ، وَيَشُقُّ أَرْضَهُ وَيُمَهِّدُهَا؟ أَلَيْسَ أَنَّهُ إِذَا سَوَّى وَجْهَهَا يَبْذُرُ الشُّونِيزَ وَيُذَرِّي الْكَمُّونَ، وَيَضَعُ الْحِنْطَةَ فِي أَتْلاَمٍ، وَالشَّعِيرَ فِي مَكَانٍ مُعَيَّنٍ، وَالْقَطَانِيَّ فِي حُدُودِهَا ؟ " ( اشعياء 28 : 23 – 25 ) اذا شق المحراث ارضك لاتكتئب وتحزن وتتصور ان الله يمزّق سلامك . اذا اختفت الاعشاب الصغيرة الخضراء ، اذا تمزقت الزهور تحت اسنان المحراث ، الحرّاث لا يعبث ، الحرّاث لا يطعن ويقتل ويهلك ويمحو ويزيل ويفتك .... الله يعمل في حياتك ليزيد خصبك ويوسّع تخومك ويكثّر ثمارك . لا تنظر الى ما حدث الآن ، انظر الى المستقبل بعين الايمان . إن بدا نصل المحراث حادا ً  في اشعة الشمس فلا ترتعب ولا تيأس . بعد نصل المحراث تأتي البذور ، ترقد في الشقوق ثم المياه تُروي وتُشبع . وتُرسل الشمس اشعتها الدافئة الى حياتك وتربت نسمات الريح على صدرك ، وتمتلئ حياتك بالحصاد الوفير الذهبي لاشباع الجياع حولك . اقبل الحارث اليوم  فالحصاد سيغطي ارضك وحياتك في الغد


----------



## fauzi (22 مارس 2013)

680 - تواجهنا في الحياة مواقف وتحديات وظروف تقف في وجوهنا شامخة جبارة عاتية تملأ الفضاء وتخفي السماء وتحجب الشمس وتسد الطريق وتزلزل الارض . ننظر اليها فنفزع ونرتعب ونغوص في احذيتنا ونختفي في ملابسنا خوفا ً وعجزا ً . ظهر الله لموسى في البرية وتكلم معه من العليقة المتقدة بالنار ولم تحترق . قال له : " أَنَا إِلهُ أَبِيكَ، إِلهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِلهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَإِلهُ يَعْقُوبَ " ( خروج 3 : 6 ) اذهب الى مصر الى فرعون .  ورأى موسى فرعون وحشا ً كاسرا ً مخيفا ً ورأى نفسه راعي غنم ضئيلا ً حقيرا ً .فقال وجسده كله يرتعش رعبا ً : " مَنْ أَنَا حَتَّى أَذْهَبَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ " وحتى اخرج الشعب ؟  دخل الرجال ارض كنعان ليتجسسون ورأوا الارض تفيض لبنا ً وعسلا ً ، لكنهم رأوا سكان الارض عمالقة ً اقوياء أشداء ورأوا انفسهم كالجراد . وهرب شعب الرب من المديانيين واختفوا في الكهوف خوفا وفزعا ً وعجزا ً . واتى ملاك الرب الى جدعون وقال له : اذهب بقوتك وخلّص الشعب من كف مديان ...  قضاة 6 : 14. كان جدعون يعرف قوة وكثرة وبأس المديانيين فقال : بماذا اخلّص الشعب  " هَا عَشِيرَتِي هِيَ الذُّلَّى فِي مَنَسَّى، وَأَنَا الأَصْغَرُ فِي بَيْتِ أَبِي "  ( قضاة 6 : 15 ) كيف اخلّص الشعب . مواقف وتحديات وظروف كبيرة في مواجهة افراد ٍ ضعاف ٍ صغار ٍ بسطاء . الله كان يعرف هؤلاء الرجال وأعدهم لمواجهة التحديات والقيام بالواجبات . راعي الغنم وقف في وجه فرعون وانتصر عليه واخرج الشعب من ارض مصر . الرجال الذين كانوا يرون انفسهم كالجراد دخلوا الارض وهزموا العمالقة . الاصغر في بيت ابيه اصبح جبار باس س نكذل بالمديانيين وخلّص الشعب منهم لأن الرب كان معهم . قوة الله عوضت ضعفهم وجعلتهم اقوياء .
هل ترى نفسك اصغر من التحديات والمواقف والظروف التي حولك ؟ هل تجد نفسك صغيرا ً ؟ هل تخشى الاعداء الذي يحيطون  بك ، جبابرة ً عتاة ؟ لا تخف ، لا ترتعب ، لا تتردد وتهتز . الذي معك اقوى منهم واعظم . يقول الله لنا : " قوموالايادي المسترخية والركب المخلعة ط ما دام الله معك ، يدك قوية ، ليست مسترخية ، وركبك عفية ، ليست مخلّعة . الرب معك يا جبار البأس ، لا تتردد ، تقدم . الرب معك يا رجل الله . لا تخف ، تقوّى


----------



## fauzi (5 أبريل 2013)

653 - في البدء كانت الظلمة ، ظلام ٌ يلف الأرض ، ظلام ٌ على وجه الغمر . لكن الله كان يرى النور ، الله ذاته ُ نور ، لذلك رأى الله في الظلمة نورا ً . وفي وسط الظلمة قال الله : "  ليكن نور فكان نور " ( تكوين 1 – 3 )  ورأى الله ان النور حسن . انبثق النور من داخل الظلمة ، خرج النور من قلب الظلام . قال الله ليكن نور فكان نور ٌ . هو النور والنور يضيء في الظلمة ... حين تحتويك الظلمة ، حين يلتف حولك الظلام ، حين يكون كل شيء سواء ، حين لا ترى بصيص ضوء ، حين لا ترى النور ، الله يرى النور . والتجربة حولك تخفي ضوء الشمس ، والصعوبات تمنع عنك الرؤيا . يرى الله النور وسط الظلام ، يُشرق بوجهه فيشق النور الظلام حولك . في وسط الليل ، في اعماق الظلمة يبزغ نور الفجر فيمزق ظلام حياتك . .. ورأى الله ان النور حسن ، الله يريد لنا الحسن ، يريد لنا النور ، لكننا في جهالتنا نوقع انفسنا في المشاكل ، نبعد عن الله النور فيحل الظلام . ونحاول أن نضيء لانفسنا الظلمة ، وكيف للظلمة ان تكون الا ظلمة . الظلام يلد ظلاما ً ، السواد ينتج سوادا ً ، الليل يبقى ليلا ً حتى ندرك ان الله نور فنسرع اليه فيطرد كل ظلام ... في وسط تجربتك وانت لا ترى شعاع نور ، شعاع امل ٍ ورجاء دقق بنظرك ، التفت اليه ، ادعوه يحل ويأتي اليك بالنور . قد يراك الناس حولك انسانا ً بسيطا ً عاديا ً واحدا ً وسط الجموع  ، يقللون من شأنك ، يزدرون بك ، يخفضون قدرك ، لكن الله يرى النور الذي فيك ، نور الايمان به ، يرى الله النور ، يرى الله انه حسن . الذي يتبع النور يحيى في النور وهذا حسن . الله يضع فيك نوره ، نوره فيك مهما حلّت بك التجارب وتراكمت عليك الغيوم . الغيوم الداكنة السوداء لا تخفي نور الله فيك ، أبدا ً لا تخفيه . والله الذي يرى نوره فيك يحفظه دائما ً ساطعا ً منيرا ً ظاهرا ً مبهرا ً . يضعه فيك ويحافظ عليه . انعكاس نوره عليك يبقى ويستمر . يستمر النور فيك ، يبقى ويشع حولك ، يضيء للناس وينير لك الى ان يحل اليوم الذي تعيش النور الخالد نفسه ن اليوم الذي تعاين فيه النور الأبدي الذي لا ينتهي . هناك لا ظلام ، لا آلام ، لا تجارب ولا دموع


----------



## fauzi (10 أبريل 2013)

654 - وانت تستقبل اول اضواء صباح هذا اليوم ماذا كان اول خاطر مر بك ؟ هل تمنيت أن يكون الجو صحوا ً ؟  السماء صافية والشمس رقيقة حانية ً حولك  ؟ هل رجوت ان يكون الطريق ممهدا ً ً سهلا ً لا زحام لا صراع ولا تسابق أو صدام ؟ ام فكرت في العمل الذي ستقوم به والجهد الذي سوف تبذله و العرق الذي ستنزفه ؟ أم عظّمت الله ومجدته وابتهجت روحك به ؟ أهكذا بدأت يومك ؟ هذه كلمات صدرت من العذراء القديسة مريم ، الام المباركة ، أفضل نساء العالمين .. لو اقتربنا منها لرأينا وجهها تلفه هالة من  النور وهي في زيارتها لاليصابات ، وسمعناها تقول : " تُعَظِّمُ نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ، وَتَبْتَهِجُ رُوحِي بِاللهِ مُخَلِّصِي   " ( لوقا 1 : 46 ، 47 )  ما اعظم ان نعظّم الرب . لا نعطي الرب عظمة ً فهو الأعظم ، هو العظيم ، بل نعترف بعظمته ، بسموه ، بجلاله ، هو فوق السماوات والأرض ، ونبتهج به ، تبتهج ارواحنا به ، نبتهج به الها ً وربا ً عظيما ً ومخلّصا ً . كما تغنت العذراء المباركة ، تعظّم الله وتُعلن بهجتها به .. هكذا نغني معظمين اياه ُ معلنين بهجتنا به لأنه صاحب العظائم . قالت أعظم النساء : "  لأَنَّ الْقَدِيرَ صَنَعَ بِي عَظَائِمَ، وَاسْمُهُ قُدُّوس ٌ، وَرَحْمَتُهُ إِلَى جِيلِ الأَجْيَالِ لِلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَهُ. صَنَعَ قُوَّةً بِذِرَاعِهِ. شَتَّتَ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِينَ بِفِكْرِ قُلُوبِهِمْ . أَنْزَلَ الأَعِزَّاءَ عَنِ الْكَرَاسِيِّ وَرَفَعَ الْمُتَّضِعِينَ. أَشْبَعَ الْجِيَاعَ خَيْرَاتٍ وَصَرَفَ الأَغْنِيَاءَ فَارِغِينَ." هو يستحق التعظيم . اعظم ما تستقبل به يومك ، أعظم شيء ٍ هو أن تعظّم الله وتهتف له ، ترفع صوتك بالحمد لله ، ترفع قلبك  بالتسبيح باسمه ِ العظيم الكريم . كل ما حولك يعظّم الله ، كل شيء يمجّده ويعلّيه ويسبّح له ويرنّم . السماء فوقك تشدو ، الشمس ترنّم ، الطيور تغرّد : ما أعظمك .. الأشجار تعزف ، الأزهار تنغّم ، كل شيء يغنّي : ما أعظمك .
اترك قلبك يفرح ويبتهج بالرب ، اطلقه يرتفع بهتاف التمجيد . الله العلي ، الله العظيم ، الله الولي ، الله المجيد يستحق التعظيم . كل الامم يأتون ويسجدون امامه ، كل الأمم يمجّدون اسمه ، يمجّدونه لأنه عظيم ، هو عظيم لأنه صانع العجائب ، هو صانع العجائب ، هو الله ، عظيم هو الرب ، حميد ٌ جدا ً ، ليس لعظمته استقصاء " تُعَظِّمُ نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ ، وَتَبْتَهِجُ رُوحِي بِاللهِ مُخَلِّصِي  " .


----------



## sandymena31 (11 أبريل 2013)

تعظم نفسى الرب و تبتهج روحى بالله مخلصى ربنا يذيدكم نعمه و بركه


----------



## fauzi (20 أبريل 2013)

sandymena31 قال:


> تعظم نفسى الرب و تبتهج روحى بالله مخلصى ربنا يذيدكم نعمه و بركه


شكراااااا sandymena31 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (20 أبريل 2013)

655 - نجد انفسنا نهبط  منزلقين نحو خطر مندفعين اتجاه مصير تعس ، ساقطين في هاوية ، او نرى حولنا السنة نار ترتفع ومتاعب تهاجم ومشقات وتجارب تضرب وتحارب . او يكون لدينا احتياج لشيء ينقصنا وعائق يعجّزنا ، او نحيا في عناء وفقر وعوز . او نتمنى ان نحصل على طلبة نهفو اليها او تتحقق لنا رغبة نحيا على امل الحصول عليها . ونرفع قلوبنا وطلباتنا الى فوق ، الى من يقدر ان يحمينا ويشفينا ويسدد احتياجنا ويوفر رغباتنا . وتصعد صلواتنا الى اعلى ، الى حيث مخازن الله عامرة ، عامرة بالخيروالبركة والقدرة والقوة . وننتظر ويطول انتظارنا ، ونتعجب ونتحير ثم نشك ونتألم ثم نشكو ونتذمر : لماذا يا رب ألا ترى الخطر يحيق بنا ؟ الا يهمك ان نسقط ونضيع ونهلك ؟ لماذا يا رب الا تسمع العاصفة تصخب حولنا ؟ الا يزعجك عذابنا ؟ ألا ترحم معاناتنا ؟ لماذ يا رب الا تشاهد فقرنا ؟ الا تراقب فاقاتنا ؟ الا تسد جوعنا وتروي عطشنا ؟ لماذا يا رب الا تلاحظ اشواقنا وتلمس انتظاراتنا ؟ الا تحب ان تحقق تطلعاتنا ؟ واذا بالسماء ساكتة . واذا بصدى  اصواتنا كانه اصطدم بابواب  نحاس موصدة . ولا نرى وجه الله ، لا نحس بوجوده ، كأنه ابتعد عنا واختفى ، ادار رأسه بعيدا ً عنا . لماذا ؟ اين هو ؟ الا يسمع ؟ او كما قال ارميا النبي : " 	الْتَحَفْتَ بِالسَّحَابِ حَتَّى لاَ تَنْفُذَ الصَّلاَةُ. " ( ارميا 3 : 44 ) هل هذا الهنا الذي نعرفه ُ يلف نفسه وسط السحاب بعيدا ً ولا يجيبنا ؟ أم ذلك كله بسببنا نحن ؟ هل صلاتنا فاترة ؟ هل اصواتنا خفيفة خافتة ؟ او بسبب ايمان ضعيف عاجز ؟ هل لضعف ايماننا او لشر كامن في قلوبنا ؟ قد يكون ذلك بعض الاسباب لعدم سماع الله لنا  وتحول نظره عنا . وقد يكون لا لذلك ابدا ، قد يكون لان  ايماننا قوي ويريد الله ان يمتحنه . كان ايمان ايوب قويا ً وقبل الله ان يجعله  يمر في تجارب عنيفة ليؤكده ...
حين يداهمك خطر وتصرخ ولا تجد لصراخك فائدة . حين تحيط بك آلام وتستنجد ولا تجد منجدا ً أو   معينا ً . حين يلح عليك احتياج ٌ وتدعو ولا تجد من يسمع ويجيب . حين تهفو الى رغبة وبركة وتمد يدك وتبقى فارغة . لا تتصور ان الله لا يسمع ولا يبالي  . هو يسمع وهو يبالي . الله لا يرفض صلاة ، الله لا يخيّب رجاء . قل له : لتكن مشيئتك يا الله ، إذ يليق بك أن تتصرف بخليقتك كما تشاء .


----------



## fauzi (21 أبريل 2013)

656 - احيانا ً نجد انفسنا وحدنا لا أحد حولنا وتهاجمنا الوحدة وتعتصرنا الوحشة .نرسل النظر فيضيع في الظلام . نحدّق وندقق فلا نصل الا الى سواد ٍ مظلم . نصيغ اسماعنا فيملأ السكون آذاننا . نكتم انفاسنا ونتسمّع فلا نسمع الا الصمت . الظلام يزحف من خارج ٍ الى داخل نفوسنا فنظلم من الداخل كما يظلم في الخارج . الصمت يلفنا والظلمة تغطينا ، يضعف صوت تنفسنا ويعلو نبض قلوبنا . ونخاف ، نشعر بالخوف . نخاف شرا ً يحل بنا ، نخشى عدوا ً يعتدي علينا وحدنا . ولا نجد منقذا ً او مجيبا ً او نصيرا ً. الوحدة وحدها تخيف ، الوحدة مفزعة ، الوحدة تعني ان الكل قد هجرنا ، الكل قد تركنا ، الكل ابتعد عنا . المسيحي لا يخاف الوحدة ن لا يخاف شرا ً يحل به ولا يكون وحده أبدا ً . لا يدنو منه شر ٌ فالله معه ، لا يتركه ولا يهمله ، الله دائما ً معه . قال المسيح لتلاميذه في ايامه الاخيرة على الارض : " 	هُوَذَا تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ، وَقَدْ أَتَتِ الآنَ، تَتَفَرَّقُونَ فِيهَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ، وَتَتْرُكُونَنِي وَحْدِي. وَأَنَا لَسْتُ وَحْدِي لأَنَّ الآبَ مَعِي." ( يوحنا 16 : 32 ) قد تكون وحيدا ً لأنك في سبيل الايمان المسيحي فد تضحي باهل ٍ او اصدقاء لكن ذلك قد يقودك الى الرفعة والنصرة والتسامي عما هو ارضي الى ما هو سماوي . النسر ، ملك الطيور يطير منفردا ً ، يبتعد عن الارض ويصعد الى الاعالي لا يصحبه ُ طائر ٌ آخر ولا نسر ٌ آخر ، يعلو ويسمو ويقترب من السحاب بعيدا ً عن التراب . المسيحي الذي يتركه الاصدقاء والزملاء يعلو ويرتفع ويتمتع بالرفقة الالهية . لا يستطيع الانسان ان يختبر بهاء الله وعظمته الا وهو على انفراد معه . ابراهيم كان مع الله وحده في حوريب ، موسى اختلى مع الله اربعين سنة في البرية ، داود كان يختلي مع الله في الوديان ، بولس انفرد  بالله وحده في صحراء العربية . عندما تخلو مع الله عندما تكون معه وحدك تنفرد به وتتعلم  منه . عندما تختلي به ، عندما تجلس عند قدميه تسمع صوته ُ جيدا ً ، تتدرب على يديه .  حين تبتعد عن كل مساعدة ٍ بشرية تجد  الكفاءة والكفاية في الله . حين تتقدم الى عرش الله وحدك دون وساطة او شفاعة تجده ينتظرك . تقدم بشجاعة وجرأة ، اخطو نحوه ، تقدم اليه تجده فاتحا ً ذراعيه لك . لا تخشى الوحدة ، الوحدة مع الله تعطي الكثير . في وحدة يعقوب مع الله رآه ونال بركته . في وحدة دانيال مع الله انفتحت بصيرته وتنبأ . في وحدة يوحنا مع الله كتب رؤياه في المنفى . انت لست وحدك ، الله معك . الله معك كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر


----------



## fauzi (1 مايو 2013)

657 - يقول الله في سفر اشعياء النبي " هأَنَذَا قَدْ نَقَّيْتُكَ وَلَيْسَ بِفِضَّةٍ. اخْتَرْتُكَ فِي كُورِ الْمَشَقَّةِ." ( اشعياء 48 : 10 ) اخترتك ... ما اجملها من كلمة وما اروعها من حقيقة . هو ينظر ويختار وينتقي . ويقول المسيح : " لَيْسَ أَنْتُمُ اخْتَرْتُمُونِي بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُم ْ، وَأَقَمْتُكُمْ لِتَذْهَبُوا وَتَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ، وَيَدُومَ ثَمَرُكُمْ " ( يوحنا 15 : 16 )  اخترتكم ، مرة اخرى نفس الكلمة . ما اجملها واروعها ، ينظر ويختار وينتقي . وهو لا يختار الافضل والاحسن والاعظم . هو يختار ليجعل الافضل والاحسن والاعظم . بل هو يختار جهال العالم ليخزي الحكماء ، وضعفاء العالم ليخزي الاقوياء ، وادنياء العالم ليبطل الموجود ( 1 كورنثوس 1 : 27 ) ويجعل الجهال احكم الحكماء والضعفاء اقوى الاقوياء والادنياء اعظم العظماء . واختياره هذا لا يعتمد على فضل ٍ فينا ولا على عمل ٍ قمنا به في وقت ٍ من الاوقات . هو اختارنا فيه قبل تاسيس العالم ( افسس 1 : 4 ) قبل ان يكون هناك عدد يختار منهم . اختارنا لنكون قديسين  وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة . اختارنا ليقدسنا وليطهرنا ويبررنا "  إِذْ سَبَقَ فَعَيَّنَنَا لِلتَّبَنِّي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِنَفْسِهِ، حَسَبَ مَسَرَّةِ مَشِيئَتِهِ،  لِمَدْحِ مَجْدِ نِعْمَتِهِ " ( افسس 1 : 5 ) فاذا ما مررت في تجربة ٍ مريرة حين تجد نفسك في وسط اتون الشدة والالم . واذا ما حلت عليك الاحزان والمحن ، حين تتراكم البلايا ، حين يربض عليك الكرب . اعلم ان الله قد اختارك واطمئن انك ضمن مختاريه المقدسين المفروزين . تمسك بوعده ولا تعبأ بالحزن والبلوى. لا تهتم بالتجارب ولا تهتز للشدائد . ليحل الفقر ما شاء ، لتجف الارض ، ليتوقف المطر ، لتأتي الفاقة والعوز . انت مختار الله ، ومختار الله لا يحل به جوع ولا عطش ولا فقر . ليأتي المرض إن أراد ، ليهزل البدن ، ليعجز الجسد ، ليخر العود وينهار . انت مختار الله ، ومختار الله لا يخاف الوهن والمرض والعجز والموت . ربما يحوم الموت ويصول ويجول ، لتنهمر الدموع وترتجف القلوب . انت مختار الله ، ومختار الله إن سار في وادي ظل الموت لا يخاف شرا ً ( مزمور 23 : 4 ) إن خلا البيت من الطعام لا تخشى شيئا ً ، الله اختار بيتك لسكناه . إن مس جسدك مرض لا تخشى شيئا ً ، الله اختار جسدك ليقدسه . إن هاجمك الموت لا تخشى شيئا ً ، الله الحي يحيا فيك ويحييك . هو معك ، هو يعزيك ، هو فيك ، هو يقويك ، هو حولك يحميك . اسمع صوته وهو يقول لك : "  لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ " ( تكوين 26 : 24 ) .


----------



## fauzi (2 يوليو 2013)

658 - عصرنا عصر السرعة ، كل شيء يجري ، الناس حولنا تجري ، الاشياء تجري ، الاحداث تجري ، الكل يجري ، الكل يتسابق ، الكل يلهث ، الصدور ترتفع وتنخفض ، القلوب تنبض  بعنف . الحياة تفرض على الجميع السرعة ، الارض تدور بسرعة ، الايام تمر  بسرعة . عقارب الساعة تلف بسرعة . ويجد الانسان نفسه وسط كل ذلك يجري بسرعة ، لو تباطأ تدوسه الاقدام ويسبقه الجارون ، ويندفع بعمله يعمل بجد وجهد . لو وقف ليلتقط انفاسه يضيع ويجد نفسه ملقى عاطلا ً . في علاقاته باخوته من البشر يتحرك بسرعة . ما ان يلقي بنظره على غيره ،  تتحول نظراته بسرعه . ما ان يبدأ الحديث بعجل ٍ وكلمات ٍ قليلة مبتورة حتى يسرع بالابتعاد حتى قبل ان يسمع جواب . وفي السرعة والجري كثيرون لا يعرفون لماذا يجرون والى اين يذهبون ولماذا يتسابقون . قد يمر هذا السؤال في اذهانهم : لماذا يجرون ؟ الى اين يذهبون ؟ لكن السرعة تقتل السؤال ، يموت قبل ان يولد . يموت السؤال جنينا ً في ذهن ٍ تدور تروسه في دوامة ٍ متعجلة ، ويفقد الانسان لذة التمتع بالحياة ، لا يرى الجمال حوله ، لا يتلقى نعمة الله وبركاته في خليقته ..
 ارسل ابراهيم عبده ليبحث عن زوجة  لاسحق ابنه في أرض آبائه ، وذهب العبد الى ناحور . وقف عند البشر الذي تستقي منها بنات آرام ، وصلى للرب ووضع علامة ليستدل على الفتاة التي يريدها الله لاسحق .. قال : " فَلْيَكُنْ أَنَّ الْفَتَاةَ الَّتِي أَقُولُ لَهَا: أَمِيلِي جَرَّتَكِ لأَشْرَبَ، فَتَقُولَ: اشْرَبْ وَأَنَا أَسْقِي جِمَالَكَ أَيْضًا، هِيَ الَّتِي عَيَّنْتَهَا لِعَبْدِكَ إِسْحَاقَ. (تكوين 24 : 14 )   : وهكذا فعلت رفقة فدخل بيتها وخطبها من اسرتها واخذها معه عائدا ً الى ارض سيده . وكان اسحق ينتظر ، خرج في المساء ليتأمل في الحقل حين هدأ ضوء الشمس ، تأمل في الحقل . في هدوء ،  وضوء النهار ينسحب نحو الافق ويذوب في الليل ، والطيور تعود مغردة ً الى اعشاشها ، والاشجار ترخي اغصانها وتطوي فروعها والحيوان يزحف نحو بيته يغمض عينيه وينام ، وقوافل العاملين ومواشيهم تسير في مواكب العودة والراحة بعد يوم عمل ٍ شاق . خرج اسحق وتأمل ، يتأمل السماء وضوء الشمس الذهبية يخبو واشعة القمر الفضية تظهر . التقى اسحق برفقة هدية الله له وزوجته التي اختارها له وارسلها مع عبده ...
لا تدع السرعة تجرفك معها وتحملك على جناحيها فيذوب نظرك ويتشتت . لا تسمح للجري ان يلهيك عن التأمل الهادئ في لله وفي بركاته لك . اختلي بالله ، اسكن ، اسكت ، اهدأ ، تأمل واسترح في حظرته . عش هدوء ً رائعا ً مع الله ، استرح  وتمتع به .


----------



## sandymena31 (2 يوليو 2013)

فعلا الحياه اصبحت سريعه جدا ربنا يعيننا على القرب من وصاياه و تعاليمه ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## fauzi (6 يوليو 2013)

شكرا sandymena31 
الرب يباركك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 يوليو 2013)

الله الحي يحيا فيك ويحييك . هو معك ، هو يعزيك ، هو فيك ، هو يقويك ، هو حولك يحميك . اسمع صوته وهو يقول لك : " لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ " ( تكوين 26 : 24 ) .



رائعة بجد 
ربنا يباركك على المجهود الكبيييييييييييير ده 
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## fauzi (7 يوليو 2013)

شكرا moky 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (7 يوليو 2013)

659 - البعض يعيشون في الجانب المظلم من القمر ،فإن اتصلت بهم هاتفيا ً فسوف يبدأون بالحديث اليك عن اساءات  العالم لهم ، وهم لا يستطيعون التفكير في أي شيء ِ يشكرون  الله عليه . كما يبدو ان تفكيرهم ببركات الله عليهم لا يفعل شيئا ً سوى اثارة غضبهم 

يقول المزمور 103 – العدد 2 الى العدد 14 : 

" 2 باركي يا نفسي الرب ، ولا تنسي كل حسناته

3 الذي يغفر جميع ذنوبك. الذي يشفي كل أمراضك

4 الذي يفدي من الحفرة حياتك. الذي يكللك بالرحمة والرأفة

5 الذي يشبع بالخير عمرك، فيتجدد مثل النسر شبابك

6 الرب مجري العدل والقضاء لجميع المظلومين

7 عرف موسى طرقه، وبني إسرائيل أفعاله

8 الرب رحيم ورؤوف، طويل الروح وكثير الرحمة

9 لا يحاكم إلى الأبد ، ولا يحقد إلى الدهر

10 لم يصنع معنا حسب خطايانا، ولم يجازنا حسب آثامنا

11 لأنه مثل ارتفاع السماوات فوق الأرض قويت رحمته على خائفيه

12 كبعد المشرق من المغرب أبعد عنا معاصينا

13 كما يترأف الأب على البنين يترأف الرب على خائفيه

14 لأنه يعرف جبلتنا. يذكر أننا تراب نحن


يركز حمد داود في المزمور 103 على اعمال الله المجيدة  ، حينما يشعر الناس بالتعب او الضيق او الاحباط فغالبا ً ما يلجأون الى الشكوى والتذمر .. أما داود فيسرد لنا قائمة طويلة باشياء يمكن ان نحمد الله عليها ، فالله يغفر خطايانا ويشفي امراضنا ويفدينا من الموت ويكللنا بالرحمة والرأفة ويسدد حاجاتنا ويتدخل لانصاف جميع المظلومين كما ورد في المزمور 103 من العدد الاول حتى العدد الثاني والعشرين 

الى جانب هذا كله فاننا نتلقى جميع هذه البركات دون ان نستحق اي منها..  والله  لا يحابي احدا ً فهو لا يعطي الخير لمن يفضله بينما يترك الآخرين ... وهكذا مهما كانت صعوبة الظروف التي تمر بها اليوم ، عد بركاتك الماضية والحاضرة والمستقبلية واذكرها ثانية حينما تشعر انه لا يوجد شيء تحمد الله عليه . وإن لم تجد هذه الطريقة نافعة ً فذكر نفسك بما فعله الله لأجلك  عن طريق قرائتك لهذه القائمة التي يسردها داود هنا في هذا المزمور .


----------



## sandymena31 (8 يوليو 2013)

نشكر الله على محبته و مراحمه الكثيرة ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## fauzi (9 يوليو 2013)

sandymena31 قال:


> نشكر الله على محبته و مراحمه الكثيرة ولكم كل الشكر



الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (9 يوليو 2013)

660 - تجري بعض المدارس اختبارات لقياس مستوى الذكاء عند الطلبة لكنها لا تجري اختبارات لقياس مستوى الحكمة لديهم .. وهكذا قد يكون احدهم ذكيا ً لكنه احمق ٌ في الوقت نفسه ِ وذلك دون ان تظهر حماقته على اوراق الامتحان . والآن  إن اردت ان تكون حكيما ً فينبغي عليك ان تبحث عن مصدر الحكمة الحقيقية بنفسك ، فما من احد يستطيع ارغامك  على الامتلاء بالحكمة ما لم تكن انت راغبا ً في ذلك .. اذن هل انت حكيم ٌ أم احمق ؟ سوف يساعدك المزمور 111 على تقييم حكمتك ، وإن لم تجد نفسك حكيما ً سوف يساعدك هذا المزمور على السير في الاتجاه الصحيح .. لنقرأ كلمة الله :
المزمور 111 من العدد الاول الى العدد العاشر :


1 هللويا. أحمد الرب بكل قلبي في مجلس المستقيمين وجماعتهم

2 عظيمة هي أعمال الرب . مطلوبة لكل المسرورين بها

3 جلال وبهاء عمله، وعدله قائم إلى الأبد

4 صنع ذكرا لعجائبه. حنان ورحيم هو الرب

5 أعطى خائفيه طعاما. يذكر إلى الأبد عهده

6 أخبر شعبه بقوة أعماله، ليعطيهم ميراث الأمم

7 أعمال يديه أمانة وحق. كل وصاياه أمينة

8 ثابتة مدى الدهر والأبد، مصنوعة بالحق والاستقامة

9 أرسل فداء لشعبه. أقام إلى الأبد عهده. قدوس ومهوب اسمه

10 رأس الحكمة مخافة الرب. فطنة جيدة لكل عامليها. تسبيحه قائم إلى الأبد

الطريقة الوحيدة لكي تصبح حكيما ً بالفعل تبدأ بتوقير الله كما ورد في المزمور 111 والعدد العاشر ، كذلك سفر الامثال الاصحاح الأول والعدد السابع .. فكثيرا ما ننسى هذه الحقيقة ونعتقد بأن كوبا ً من الملاحظات الشخصية ونصف كوب ٍ من الفطرة السليمة وملعقة ً كبيرة من التعليم الجامعي الجيد سيمنحنا قدرا ً مناسبا ً من  الحكمة . لكن الحكمة الحقيقية لا تأتي من أي ٍ من هذه المصادر البشرية . فإن لم نعترف بأن الله هو المنبع الوحيد للحكمة فلن يكون لدينا اساس متين نعتمد عليه في اتخاذ القرارات الحكيمة ، وسوف نقوم غالبا ً باتخاذ قرارات حمقاء تقود الى لاخطاء ٍ جسيمة .
واظب على قراءة ودراسة كلمة الله لكي تتعرف على مبادئ الله وحقائقه الخالدة ، وحالما تتعرف على هذه المبادئ والحقائق احرص على مراجعتها مرارا ً وتكرارا ً وافتح عقلك وقلبك لما يقوله الله لك ، فهو يريد ان يملئك بالحكمة .


----------



## fauzi (10 يوليو 2013)

661 - المؤمن هدف هجمات ابليس يسعى دائما ً لأن يدمره ويحطمه ويهلكه . لا يكل او يتعب بل يداوم هجماته ويتابعها دون توقف . هو يتفنن في هجماته . ويستحدث الطرق وينوع انواع الهجوم  . قد يلقي في طريقك عوامل الفشل والخسارة والاحباط والسقوط . وقد يصوب على جسدك سهام المرض والالم والجروح والعجز . وقد يملأ حياتك بخيانة الاصدقاء وغدر الزملاء وظلم الناس . وقد يوجه اليك ضربات الاكتئاب والتشاؤم والحزن والانطواء . انظر الى الرب ، توجه اليه ، ادخل ابوابه ، استمد القوة والقدرة منه . الرب قادر على ان يجعلك تصد هجماته وتطفئ سهامه وتتغلب عليه وتهزمه . الله يجعل تلك التجارب طريقك الى النصرة وتلك الشدائد وسيلتك الى الرفعة . تأمل النسر وهو جاثم فوق صخرة وسط العاصفة يسمع صوت الريح وينتظر الرعد ويرى وميض البرق ، وما ان تشتد العاصفة حتى يفرد جناحيه ويطير معتليا ً العاصفة ويجعلها مطية ً ترفعه ُ الى اعلى ، ترفعه الى فوق ، الى قمم الجبال . يحمله الريح ويعود به الى عُشه  في رأس الجبل .... 
هكذا عندما تتكاثر عليك الشدائد وتتراكم عليك المصائب . حين يزيد ابليس في هجومه ويكثف ضرباته وطعناته . افرد جناحيك وسط الضربات وطر معتليا ً اياها منتصرا ً عليها . قل مع بولس الرسول : " فِي هذِهِ جَمِيعِهَا يَعْظُمُ انْتِصَارُنَا بِالَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا. فَإِنِّي مُتَيَقِّنٌ أَنَّهُ لاَ مَوْتَ وَلاَ حَيَاةَ، وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةَ وَلاَ رُؤَسَاءَ وَلاَ قُوَّاتِ ، وَلاَ أُمُورَ حَاضِرَةً وَلاَ مُسْتَقْبَلَةً ، وَلاَ عُلْوَ وَلاَ عُمْقَ، وَلاَ خَلِيقَةَ أُخْرَى، تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَفْصِلَنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا. " (رومية 8 :  37 – 39 ) . لا بد ان تحصل على غنيمة من الحرب التي يضعك ابليس فيها .. كلما زادت الحرب كلما زاد الانتصار ، وكلما زادت الغنائم بعد الانتصار . سوف تخرج من وادي المرض والمحنة والألم أكثر اتكالا ً على الرب وعلى قدرة قوته . سوف تخرج من ساحة المعركة ،  مهما كانت اكثر ثقة ً واقوى ايمانا ً واعظم اعتمادا ً . نازل العدو ، حاربه . حول عواصف هجماته الى مطية ترتفع بها الى الاعالي . سوف يعينك الله حتى تغلب وحتى تنتصر وتتمتع بنعمته الغنية الكافية . بسبب الشوكة في جسد بولس نال نعمة . بسبب الحروب حولك ستنال نعمة متفاضلة ..


----------



## sandymena31 (11 يوليو 2013)

فى هده كلها يعظم انتصارنا بالذى احبنا نشكرك يا رب على عظيم صنيعك معنا


----------



## fauzi (12 يوليو 2013)

sandymena31 قال:


> فى هده كلها يعظم انتصارنا بالذى احبنا نشكرك يا رب على عظيم صنيعك معنا



الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (12 يوليو 2013)

662 - لقد انتشرت بطاقات اليانصيب في كل مكان ، ولا شك انك قد رأيت وسمعت الكثير من الاعلانات التي تشجعك على شراء بطاقة يانصيب على امل ان تحظى بفرصة لتغيير حياتك المادية تغييرا ً جذريا ً .. يتحدث المزمور 119 وهو اطول اصحاح في الكتاب المقدس عن شيء ٍ له قيمة ٌ تفوق كل  ما للدنيا الا وهو شريعة الله . فكل اية منه تقريبا ً تتحدث عن فضائل معرفة شريعة الله وتعلمها ومحبتها واطاعتها واخبار الآخرين عنها . وباختصار ٍ شديد فإن شريعة الله قيمة ٌ جدا ً . فاي مقارنة يمكن ان نعقدها بين شريعة الله وكل غنى هذا العالم .. لنقرأ من المزمور 119 من العدد 33 – 48 

33 علمني يارب طريق فرائضك، فأحفظها إلى النهاية

34 فهمني فألاحظ شريعتك ، وأحفظها بكل قلبي

35 دربني في سبيل وصاياك، لأني به سررت

36 أمل قلبي إلى شهاداتك، لا إلى المكسب

37 حول عيني عن النظر إلى الباطل. في طريقك أحيني

38 أقم لعبدك قولك الذي لمتقيك

39 أزل عاري الذي حذرت منه، لأن أحكامك طيبة

40 هأنذا قد اشتهيت وصاياك. بعدلك أحيني

41 لتأتني رحمتك يارب، خلاصك حسب قولك

42 فأجاوب معيري كلمة، لأني اتكلت على كلامك

43 ولا تنزع من فمي كلام الحق كل النزع ، لأني انتظرت أحكامك

44 فأحفظ شريعتك دائما ، إلى الدهر والأبد

45 وأتمشى في رحب، لأني طلبت وصاياك

46 وأتكلم بشهاداتك قدام ملوك ولا أخزى

47 وأتلذذ بوصاياك التي أحببت

48 وأرفع يدي إلى وصاياك التي وددت، وأناجي بفرائضك



 في هذا العالم الذي نعيش فيه حيث تغرينا الاعلانات بصورة مستمرة  لشراء الاشياء والحاجيات ، فإن التفكير الاناني يأتي بطريقة تلقائية تقريبا ً . فقد نتخيل ان دخلنا المادي القادم هو الذي سيوفر لنا الرضا والسعادة ، كما ان الامر الذي سيجعل شهوة المال تزداد في حياتنا اكثر فاكثر هو ان المال اصبح يمثل السلطة والنفوذ والنجاح في مجتمعاتنا . من المؤكد ان المال يستطيع شراء بعض وسائل الراحة لكنه لا يوفر اي شيء ٍ يدوم ، كذلك فإن الله هو الذي  يحدد مقدار ما نملك . والكتاب المقدس الذي هو كلمة الله يوفر لنا ما هو اكثر بكثير من المال حيث نجد فيه التوجيه والارشاد والمعنى الحقيقي للحياة .
اجعل صلاة كاتب هذا المزمور هي صلاتك الشخصية ، ان يعطيك الله محبة ً بشريعته وليس محبة لجمع المال


----------



## fauzi (14 يوليو 2013)

663 - ها هي الشائعات تملأ المدينة ، وانت المستهدف ، فالناس يقولون عنك كلاما ً لاذعا ً أشد من سم العقارب . ورغم ان كل ما يقال عنك هو مجرد كذب ٍ وتلفيق ، الاّ انك كلما حاولت  وقف الشائعات بدوت مذنبا ً اكثر فاكثر ..
يتحدث المزمور 69 عن الاضرار التي يمكن للشائعات ان تحدثها ، لكنه يقدم رجاء ً لأولئك الذين صارت حياتهم عرضة ً لطوفان الشائعات المؤذية . إن الناس لا يحبون من يبدو في حال ٍ أفضل من حالهم . فاذا كان الناس الذين يلحظون ايمانك لا يحبون ذلك ، فقد يكرهونك بسببه ، وقد يتطرفون في كراهيتهم هذه الى درجة السعي للايقاع بك في المشاكل او تسبيب الاحراج لك . لكن المزمور التاسع والستين يقدم صلاة ً لمثل هذه الاوقات 
المزمور 69 : 4–8 ، 12 – 14 

4 أكثر من شعر رأسي الذين يبغضونني بلا سبب. اعتز مستهلكي أعدائي ظلما. حينئذ رددت الذي لم أخطفه 
5 يا الله أنت عرفت حماقتي، وذنوبي عنك لم تخف 
6 لا يخز بي منتظروك يا سيد رب الجنود. لا يخجل بي ملتمسوك يا إله إسرائيل 
7 لأني من أجلك احتملت العار. غطى الخجل وجهي 
8 صرت أجنبيا عند إخوتي، وغريبا عند بني أمي 


12 يتكلم في الجالسون في الباب، وأغاني شرابي المسكر 
13 أما أنا فلك صلاتي يارب في وقت رضى. يا الله ، بكثرة رحمتك استجب لي، بحق خلاصك 
14 نجني من الطين فلا أغرق. نجني من مبغضي ومن أعماق المياه 

حينما يعاني بعض المؤمنين من اضطهاد كذاك الذي تعرض له داود ،فانهم يجربون بترك الله او الاستسلام لمتاعب الحياة او حتى الاختباء .. لكن عوضا ً عن الهرب من الله في اوقات كهذه ينبغي علينا ان نهرب اليه لأنه سيمدنا بالقوة لمواجهة التجربة ولأنه سينقذنا من أيدي اعدائنا 
حينما تتعرض للاضطهاد بسبب ايمانك بالرب يسوع واظب على الصلاة لله بصرف النظر عن مشاعرك او مدى صعوبة الموقف ، فالله سيعدك بانه سيسمع صلاتك وينقذك ، ولا تنسى ابدا ً ان الله هو صديقك الاكثر وفاء ً واخلاصا ً لذلك لا تهرب منه ابدا ً لا سيما في اوقات  حاجتك اليه بل اهرب اليه .


----------



## fauzi (16 يوليو 2013)

664 - نحن نعيش في عالم يتقن العمليات الحسابية جدا ً . التجارة والمحاسبة لها دور ٌ كبير ٌ به . وللوصول الى الدقة ولتفادي اي خطأ ٍ أو خسارة ٍ ، تواترت الوسائل وتعددت . الاقتصاد اصبح يحكم العلاقات بين المؤسسات والشركات والهيئات والافراد . وعلى من يريد ان يحيا يأخذ حقه ويعطي الآخرين حقوقهم ، أن يتقن فنون الاقتصاد . واول المبادئ للتراضي وتفادي المشاكل  ان تأخذ ما لك وتدفع ما عليك دون زيادة او نقصان ، وان يكون التعامل بالمثل ، مقابلة الشيء بمثله . أعامَل كما اعامل ، احاسَب كما احاسب . وتٌنفّذ القاعدة المعروفة المألوفة : عين ٌ بعين وسن ٌ بسن ، العين بالعين والسن بالسن . ومنذ القديم كانت المحاكم تأخذ بالاعتبار نوع الجريمة ليكون العقاب من نوعها ايضا ً . الشريعة اليهودية مثلا ً تقول : جُرح ٌ بجرح ، جلدة ٌ بجلدة ، حياة بحياة ، يد بيد ، رجل ٌ برجل . واغلب الشرائع تقول بذلك ، وقد تضيف اليها بأن تحدد : ان البادئ اظلم ... وجاء المسيح ليكمّل الناموس بقوله : "  «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ، بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضًا. وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضًا. وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِدًا فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ " ( متى 5 : 38 – 41 ) ... مثالية جديدة ليست  مألوفة في العالم ولا في أهل العالم يريدك المسيح ان تقيمها .. هل تستطيع ؟ هل يمكن ان تحيا هذه المثالية ؟ هل تقدر ، هل تقدر على ذلك  المبدأ السامي ؟ ويضيف المسيح : " «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ : أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ، " ( متى 5 : 43 ، 44 )  وهذه تعاليم جديدة غريبة .. لماذا قال المسيح ذلك لتلاميذه ؟ ولماذا يقوله لنا ؟ لماذا يقوله لك ؟ المسيح لم يتكلم بمنطق بشري ، كلام المسيح ليس كلاما ً بشريا ً ، كلامه كلام الهي ، منطقه منطق الهي ، نظرته نظرة الهية ، طبيعته طبيعة الهية لانه هو الله . والمسيح يطلب منا ان نكون شركاء الطبيعة الالهية ، ان نكون مثله . إن تبعناه ، إن آمنا به ، إن ادخلناه حياتنا ، إن كان يحيا فينا ، نكون مثله . فنسير بدل الميل الواحد ميلين ولا نتعامل عين بعين وسن بسن ، ولا نبغض العدو ونكرهه بل نحبه ونباركه ونحسن اليه ونصلي لأجله . هكذا يريدنا المسيح وهكذا يريدك ، ان تقابل الشر بالخير وان تحب العدو ، وتستطيع ذلك ان شاركته طبيعته الالهية  .


----------



## fauzi (17 يوليو 2013)

665 - اتذكر حين كنت طفلا ً صغيرا ً وكانت والدتك ترغمك على الاعتذار رغم عدم رغبتك في القيام بذلك  . من المؤكد ان الصعوبة الحقيقية كانت في ان تطالبك بأن تفعل ذلك بطريقة لطيفة . ورغم انك كنت تنطق ببعض كلمات الاعتذار الا انك لم تكن تائبا ً بالفعل من صميم قلبك ... . يحتوي المزمور ال 66 على نصيحة بشأن الاعتذار حتى حينما تشعر بعدم رغبتك بذلك ، وفي الحقيقة ان هذا المزمور يرينا فوائد الاعتذار ومنافعه . لنقرأ الكلمة المقدسة 
المزمور 66 : 8 – 10 ، 16 – 20 
8 باركوا إلهنا يا أيها الشعوب ، وسمعوا صوت تسبيحه

9 الجاعل أنفسنا في الحياة ، ولم يسلم أرجلنا إلى الزلل

10 لأنك جربتنا يا الله . محصتنا كمحص الفضة
.....
16 هلم اسمعوا فأخبركم يا كل الخائفين الله بما صنع لنفسي

17 صرخت إليه بفمي ، وتبجيل على لساني

18 إن راعيت إثما في قلبي لا يستمع لي الرب

19 لكن قد سمع الله. أصغى إلى صوت صلاتي

20 مبارك الله ، الذي لم يبعد صلاتي ولا رحمته عني



لو فكرت ُ بالاثم في قلبي لما سمع الله لي كما ورد في المزمور 66 : 18 ... يجب ان يكون الاعتراف بالخطية امرا ً دائما في حياتنا لاننا نقترف الخطايا بصورة دائمة  ، لكن الاعتراف الحقيقي يتطلب منا ان نصغي الى الله وان تكون لدينا رغبة حقيقية في عدم اقتراف الخطايا . وقد اعترف داود بخطيته ِ وصلى قائلا ً : 
" من الخطايا المستترة أبرئني " ( مزمور 19 : 14 ) 
حينما نرفض ان نتوب او حينما نرعى بعض الخطايا في قلوبنا فإننا بذلك نبني جدارا ً بيننا وبين الله . قد لا يكون باستطاعتنا ان نتذكر كل خطية اقترفناها في حياتنا لكننا نستطيع ان نعقد العزم على فعل الصواب ، والاعتراف الحقيقي لا يعني مجرد النطق ببعض الكلمات  التي تعبّر عن الخطأ الذي ارتكبناه  بل انه يقتضي اتخاذ بعض الخطوات العملية التي تقود للتغيير ..
اهدم ذلك الجدار بينك وبين الله . كن صادقا ً معه واعترف بضعفاتك وبخطاياك وشاركه مشاعرك وتأكد بأنه سيصغي اليك .


----------



## fauzi (19 يوليو 2013)

666 - تمتلك الكلمات قوة ً هائلة . انطق بكلمة واحدة فتجعل مجموعة كبيرة من الاشخاص يضحكون . قل كلمة اخرى فتجعلهم  يبكون . كما ان معنويات الامة بكاملها يمكن ان تتغير بحسب كلمات قادتها . كما يمكنك تشويه سمعة شخص ٍ ما ببضع كلمات عشوائية . وقد قال احد الحكماء : ان القلم امضى من حد من السيف .. وهو مصيب ٌ في قوله هذا ....
يحتوي الاصحاح 11 من سفر الامثال على بعض الافكار عن القوة المدمرة للكلمات ، لهذا فهو يصلح لتذكيرنا بضرورة مراعاتنا للكلمات الصادرة عن افواهنا 


سفر الامثال 11 : 2 – 14 
 2 تأتي الكبرياء فيأتي الهوان، ومع المتواضعين حكمة

3 استقامة المستقيمين تهديهم، واعوجاج الغادرين يخربهم

4 لا ينفع الغنى في يوم السخط، أما البر فينجي من الموت

5 بر الكامل يقوم طريقه، أما الشرير فيسقط بشره

6 بر المستقيمين ينجيهم، أما الغادرون فيؤخذون بفسادهم

7 عند موت إنسان شرير يهلك رجاؤه، ومنتظر الأثمة يبيد

8 الصديق ينجو من الضيق، ويأتي الشرير مكانه

9 بالفم يخرب المنافق صاحبه، وبالمعرفة ينجو الصديقون

10 بخير الصديقين تفرح المدينة، وعند هلاك الأشرار هتاف

11 ببركة المستقيمين تعلو المدينة، وبفم الأشرار تهدم

12 المحتقر صاحبه هو ناقص الفهم، أما ذو الفهم فيسكت

13 الساعي بالوشاية يفشي السر، والأمين الروح يكتم الأمر

14 حيث لا تدبير يسقط الشعب، أما الخلاص فبكثرة المشيرين


كما هو حال الادوات القوية فان الكلمات قادرة  على عمل الصلاح او التسبب باضرار بالغة وذلك بحسب كيفية استعمالنا لها . فنحن نستطيع ان نستخدم الكلمات اما لهدم العلاقات او لهدمها ، وللاسف الشديد فان غالبية الناس يستخدمون الكلمات للهدم اكثر مما يستخدمونها للبناء . ان كل نميمة  صغيرة او كلمة اساءة  نتفوه بها بحق الآخرين  لا تؤذيهم فحسب بل وتضيع علينا فرصة تقديم يد  العون لهم  . ومن المؤسف ان النميمة تتطلب جهدا ً أقل من الثناء  وان الهدم بالسخرية اسهل من البناء بالمدح . لهذا فان غالبية الاشخاص يسمعون تعليقات هدامة اكثر بكثير مما يسمعون تعليقات بناءة .
تذكّر ان كل شخص ٍ تقابله اليوم سيكون بحال ٍ افضل  او اسوأ نتيجة الكلمات التي يسمعها منك . فكلماتك هي التي تحدث  الفرق ،  لهذا فكر قبل ان تتكلم .


----------



## sandymena31 (20 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يزيد و يبارك اشكركم للبركه الكبيره


----------



## fauzi (21 يوليو 2013)

sandymena31 قال:


> ربنا يزيد و يبارك اشكركم للبركه الكبيره



الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (21 يوليو 2013)

* في العالم الذي يريد يسوع ان يصنعه , لا تجري الحوادث الارهابية ليس لأن السلطات الأمنية تمنعها , بل لأن البشر في ذلك العالم سيختارون من قلوبهم أن يعيشوا بصورة أخرى .

دالاس ويلارد



* إنَّ نعمة الله لا تأتي إلى أُناسٍ يفوقون غيرهم أداءً في العادة، بل بالحريِّ إلى أُولئك الذين يعترفون بعجزهم عن الأداء ويُقرُّون بحاجتهم إلى الخلاص

تيموثي كَلِر


* أعتقدُ أنَّ عدم إعطاء سوى القليل من الأولويَّة لقراءة كلّمة الله  هو أحد أكبر مصادر ضعف المسيحيِّين في جيلنا هذا...

ريتشارد فوستر 



* يقول بعض المسيحيِّين إنَّه بما أنَّ المجتمع شرِّير فإنَّ انخراطهم فيه لن يكون كبيرًا... ولكنَّنا بهذه المقاربة لا نستطيع تحقيق دعوة المسيح بأنْ نكون ‘‘ملح الأرض’’.

أجيث فرناندو


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يوليو 2013)

9 الجاعل أنفسنا في الحياة ، ولم يسلم أرجلنا إلى الزلل

10 لأنك جربتنا يا الله . محصتنا كمحص الفضة
.....
16 هلم اسمعوا فأخبركم يا كل الخائفين الله بما صنع لنفسي

17 صرخت إليه بفمي ، وتبجيل على لساني

18 إن راعيت إثما في قلبي لا يستمع لي الرب

19 لكن قد سمع الله. أصغى إلى صوت صلاتي

20 مبارك الله ، الذي لم يبعد صلاتي ولا رحمته عني


جميلللةة اووووووي بجد 
موضوع اكثر من رائع و سبب بركة كبييرة 
ربنا يفرح قلبك و يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## sandymena31 (21 يوليو 2013)

اشكر الله على محبته الغير محدوده ربنا يبارك تعبكم


----------



## fauzi (22 يوليو 2013)

sandymena31 قال:


> اشكر الله على محبته الغير محدوده ربنا يبارك تعبكم


شكرا sandymena31 
الرب يباركك 




شكرا moky 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (22 يوليو 2013)

667 - ما هي نوعية النصائح التي يقدمها لك اصدقائك ؟ هل انت راض ٍ عنها ؟ هل تشعر احيانا ً ان بعض مشاكلك تحيّر اصدقائك وتجعلهم عاجزين عن تقديم المشورة الحكيمة لك ؟ ولربما تتسائل متحيرا ً اين يمكنك الالتجاء في حال حاجتك للنصح والمشورة بشأن مشكلة ٍ فعلية ... يحتوي الاصحاح 13 من سفر الامثال على العديد من النصائح عن اختيار الاصدقاء وكيفية الاستفادة من الاشخاص الذين يسيرون في نفس الدرب الذي تسير انت فيه . وإن كنت تفكر بأنك  بحاجة لبعض الاصدقاء الحكماء الذين يمكنهم مساعدتك وقت الحاجة فأنت محق ٌ تماما ً ، وسوف تجد في هذا المثل بعض النصائح عن كيفية اختيار بعض الاصدقاء ...

سفر الامثال 13 : 13 – 25 
13 من ازدرى بالكلمة يخرب نفسه، ومن خشي الوصية يكافأ

14 شريعة الحكيم ينبوع حياة للحيدان عن أشراك الموت

15 الفطنة الجيدة تمنح نعمة ، أما طريق الغادرين فأوعر

16 كل ذكي يعمل بالمعرفة، والجاهل ينشر حمقا

17 الرسول الشرير يقع في الشر، والسفير الأمين شفاء

18 فقر وهوان لمن يرفض التأديب، ومن يلاحظ التوبيخ يكرم

19 الشهوة الحاصلة تلذ النفس ، أما كراهة الجهال فهي الحيدان عن الشر

20 المساير الحكماء يصير حكيما، ورفيق الجهال يضر

21 الشر يتبع الخاطئين ، والصديقون يجازون خيرا

22 الصالح يورث بني البنين ، وثروة الخاطئ تذخر للصديق

23 في حرث الفقراء طعام كثير، ويوجد هالك من عدم الحق

24 من يمنع عصاه يمقت ابنه، ومن أحبه يطلب له التأديب

25 الصديق يأكل لشبع نفسه، أما بطن الأشرار فيحتاج


----------



## sandymena31 (23 يوليو 2013)

اشكر الله و أشكركم كلمات الانجيل معزيه جدا و مريحه للقلب


----------



## fauzi (24 يوليو 2013)

sandymena31 قال:


> اشكر الله و أشكركم كلمات الانجيل معزيه جدا و مريحه للقلب


الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (24 يوليو 2013)

668 - حين نزلت بايوب النوازل ، حين ضاع كل ما له ومات كل ابنائه ، حين فقد كل شيء ، انطرح في التراب مضروبا مقروحا ً مريضا ً عاجزا ً وهو محطم الجسد ، مكسور القلب حزين . التف حوله بعض اصحابه يحاولون ان يعزوه بكلام ٍ كثير ، تعب منه وتضجّر . ورفع قلبه بشكواه الى الله يتسائل ويتباكى ، يتمزق بين اليأس والأمل . اجابه الله من العاصفة وقال : " اُشْدُدِ الآنَ حَقْوَيْكَ كَرَجُل ، فَإِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ فَتُعَلِّمُنِي . أَيْنَ كُنْتَ حِينَ أَسَّسْتُ الأَرْضَ ؟ أَخْبِرْ إِنْ كَانَ عِنْدَكَ فَهْمٌ. " ( ايوب 38 : 3 ، 4 ) كلمات اعادت الى  ايوب  رشده  ، من هو من اعمال الله الجبارة ، اين هو فيها ؟ وجه الله نظره الى الارض والبحر والنجوم ، جعله يمعن نظره ويرى ويتعلم . كان حديث ايوب واصحابه يتسم بالتشاؤم والاحباط والفشل والضياع . واراد الله ان يرفعه من تلك الحمأة ، اراد ان يعيد اليه الرجاء والتفاؤل والاتكال ، فقال : " «أَدَخَلْتَ إِلَى خَزَائِنِ الثَّلْجِ، أَمْ أَبْصَرْتَ مَخَازِنَ الْبَرَدِ ، الَّتِي أَبْقَيْتَهَا لِوَقْتِ الضَّرِّ " ( ايوب 38 : 22 ، 23 ) الخزائن مملوءة بالثلج ، ثلج كثير لا حصر له . المخازن عامرة بالبرد القاتل المهلك ، لكن الله لا يخرج ما بها بلا وعي  او قصد او حكمة ، يخرجها بقدر ٍ لنفعنا وصالحنا  . التجارب والمتاعب والمشاكل التي تلم بنا ادوات في يد الله للبركة ، للرحمة ، للخير وللمنفعة . لو نظرنا بعين الايمان للغيوم الداكنة السوداء لتحولت الى الوان قوس قزح جميل . لو تأملنا في النوازل التي تنزل بنا بعين الاتكال على الله لاختبرنا فيها محبة الله ونعمته . ولو استدعينا احداث الماضي القاسية التي اظلمت حياتنا لو تذكرنا ما مر بنا من الم وما احاط بنا من يأس وقنوط وخوف ، لكننا  ايضا ً نرى كيف كانت يد الله معنا . كيف التفت اصابعه حولنا تحمينا وتحفظنا . كيف سار بجوارنا وامسك بايدينا الطريق كله . يسمح بها ليهذب حياتنا ليشذبنا ليجذبنا اليه ، ليجعل منا ابناء صالحين له .  حين نسقط في تجربة وسط اعماق الهاوية ، في الظلام ، نرى نوره يملأ قلوبنا . حين تعتصرنا شدة وتضغط علينا وتبرك علينا بثقلها ، نجد يده ترفع وتحمل وتعين . نتصور حين نمر في ضيق ٍ ان كل ما في العالم من ضيق حل بنا ونزل  ساحتنا . يخيل لنا حين نقع في مشكلة ان كل المشاكل تراكمت وتجمعت وهبّت علينا . خزائن الله مملوءة ٌ وهو لا يسمح الا بما هو لصالحنا وخيرنا ، لبنائنا وصقلنا . مخازن الله عامرة وهو يحفظنا منها ويحفظها عنا ولا يمرر من بين اصابعه الا ما يريد . لا ترتعب حين يمر بك مرض . لا تخف حين تسقط في فشل ، الله يرفعك بكلتا يديه الى اعلى .


----------



## fauzi (25 يوليو 2013)

669 - في السنوات الاخيرة كثيرا ً ما يتحير رجال  الارصاد الجوية فيما يحدث . لم يعد من السهل التنبؤ بحالة الجو لمدة اسبوع  أو  يومين قادمين . اصبحوا يلهثون حول التغيرات العنيفة الكثيرة غير المتوقعة . في بلاد ٍ كثيرة ٍ من العالم يعيشون خوفا ً دائما ً من الزوابع والاعاصير ويطلقون عليها اسماء ويراقبون حركتها ويتابعون تنقلاتها . وما ان تحل زوبعة بمكان او يهاجم اعصار بلدا ً حتى يقلبه رأسا ً على عقب . نحن نعيش في بلاد مستقرة جويا ً الى حد ٍ ما برغم التغيرات التي تحدث . لم يحدث ان مرت ببلادنا زوبعة ٌ أو حل بها اعصار مدمر . وحين يحدث ذلك ، يحدث خراب كثير لعدم استعدادنا لمواجهته . الزوبعة ترفع البيوت برياحها وتغرق البلاد بسيولها وامطارها . وعادة ً ما يصاحبها برق ٌ يحرق ورعد ٌ يهدر ويُفزع ويخرّب . ويقول الكتاب المقدس في سفر ناحوم  1 : 3  " الرَّبُّ فِي الزَّوْبَعَةِ، وَفِي الْعَاصِفِ طَرِيقُهُ، وَالسَّحَابُ غُبَارُ رِجْلَيْهِ." وهذا يدعونا للتأمل . الزوبعة مخيفة لما تحدثه من تدمير وخراب . كلنا يخشى الزوابع ، لكن حين يكون الرب في  العاصفة فهو لا يدمر ولا يخرب ولا يحطم . الزوبعة تعصف وتصخب ويعلو صوتها بزئير مخيف ،  لكن الرب فيها  فمهما قست لن تقتلنا ، ومهما تجبرت وتعظمت ، الرب معنا . لو هاجمتنا رياحها فيد الرب تحيط بنا ، تحمينا . ولو اغرقتنا سيولها فالرب ينتشلنا . وسط العاصفة يسير الرب والسحاب لا يتعدى ان يكون ترابا ً لرجليه .  الهنا عظيم ،  اعظم من اي زوبعة واكبر من اي اعصار او عاصفة . وسرعان ما ينجلي الجو وتنسحب العاصفة ويبتعد الاعصار . وننظر الى ما تركته رغم البيوت المتهدمة ، برغم الاشجار الساقطة ، برغم الارض الغارقة ن برغم الانهار الفائضة . برغم ذلك كله نرى الزهور تملأ الارض والاعشاب ترفع رؤوسها الى اعلى . نرى الخضرة تمتد والخصب ينتشر والخير تظهر بوادره بوضوح . بعد ان تنتهي العاصفة . بعد ان يعود الجو الى هدوئه ، اين الزوبعة ؟ نجد انها قد امتزجت بالارض ن اصبحت جزءا ص من الحقول والجبال والوديان . تسربت الزوبعة الى الاعشاب الصغيرة وكستها بلون ٍ اخضر جميل . اختفى البرق وسكت الرعد . انسحبت السيول وهدئت الريح واصبح كل ما حولك جزءا ً من الزوبعة ، جزءا ً من العاصفة . الرب في الزوبعة ، الرب فيك بعد الزوبعة يملئك بروحه ومحبته . البركة هناك دائما ً ،  في العاصفة بركة ، في الزوبعة بركة وفي الاعصار بركة .


----------



## fauzi (26 يوليو 2013)

670 - هل ابتسمت في وجه انسان مكروب حزين مؤخرا ً ؟ هل ابتسمت له مشجعا ً ؟ هل قابلت شخصا ً شاكيا ً متذمرا ً باكيا ً متضررا ً فتحدثت اليه بكلمة لطف ؟ الابتسامة المشجعة قد تصب بردا ً وسلاما ً على قلب ٍ يحترق ونفس ٍ تئن وتتوجع . الكلمة اللطيفة قد تنقذ شخصا ً من الاحباط والفشل . حولنا كثيرون حياتهم مرة صدئة يتمزقون ويتألمون ويتوجعون ويأنون . ابتسامتك أو كلمتك تنشلهم وتنقذهم وتجدد حيويتهم وآمالهم وحياتهم . يقول بولس الرسول : " فَالْبَسُوا كَمُخْتَارِي اللهِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ الْمَحْبُوبِينَ أَحْشَاءَ رَأْفَاتٍ، وَلُطْفًا، وَتَوَاضُعًا، وَوَدَاعَةً، وَطُولَ أَنَاةٍ، مُحْتَمِلِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا، وَمُسَامِحِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا " ( كولوسي 3 : 12 ، 13 )  اللطف والوداعة وطول الاناة ثمار رائعة عظيمة من ثمار الروح القدس . "  وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: مَحَبَّةٌ فَرَحٌ سَلاَمٌ، طُولُ أَنَاةٍ لُطْفٌ صَلاَحٌ، إِيمَانٌ وَدَاعَةٌ تَعَفُّفٌ " ( غلاطية 5 : 22 ، 23 ) كلمة لطيفة يمكن ان توقف صراعا ً وحربا ً وكراهية ً وحقدا ً ومرارة ً سوداء مقيتة . لمسة يد ٍ وديعة يمكن ان تبعث \في القلب  الممتلئ  بالحقد نسمة ً رقيقة من التفاهم والتسامح . ابتسامتك التي تنير وجهك ، تنير الجو كله حولك وتفتح القلوب والابواب امامك . يوصي بولس الرسول ان نلبس كمختاري الله المحبوبين احشاء رأفة ولطف . فالرأفة واللطف من سمات اولاد  الله المختارين لحمل اسمه علامة ً تميزهم . ولكي نظهر محبة الله للعالم ، نحب العالم . ولكي نبشر برأفة الله  ولطفه نظهر الرأفة  اللطف . حين تسقط نظرتك الحنونة  على شخص حزين ، تعيس ، يزول حزنه  وتنتهي تعاسته . حين تصل كلماتك الرقيقة الى مسامع انسان قانط ، يائس ، يملأ الرجاء قلبه . لا تبخل بنظرات اللطف ولا كلمات الرأفة ولا ابتسامات الوداعة ، فانت بها توزع التعزية . وكثيرون حولك يحتاجون الى التعزية وينتظرون العون والتشجيع من مختاري الله امثالك . قد تلتقي بشخص ٍ ما مرة ً واحدة . قد لا تكون تعرفه ولا تعرف ما يصخب في داخله  من قلق . قد يكون  داخله حزن ٌ او احباط  او فشل ٌ او خوف ٌ وانت لا تعرف . قدم له وجها ً صبوحا ً . قدم له ابتسامة مشجعة . قدم له كلمة منعشة . قدم له لمسة ً مشجعة . قد تنير بذلك حياته بعد الظلام . قد تبهج بذلك قلبه بعد طول انكسار ، وتغمره سعادة  وفرحة وراحة وسلام ، ويملئك كذلك فرحة ً وراحة ً وسلاما ً . لا نعلم الاحزان الكامنة في قلوب الناس التي تعيش حولنا ، لكننا نعلم ان كلمة حنان ورأفة لا بد ان تجلو الهموم وتطرد الاحزان .


----------



## fauzi (27 يوليو 2013)

فَتَدْعُونَنِي وَتَذْهَبُونَ وَتُصَلُّونَ إِلَيَّ فَأَسْمَعُ لَكُمْ.
وَتَطْلُبُونَنِي فَتَجِدُونَنِي إِذْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي بِكُلِّ قَلْبِكُمْ.
ارميا 29 : 12 ، 13


----------



## fauzi (28 يوليو 2013)

671 - يعتبر الاصحاح الثامن من سفر الامثال دعوة لنا لاتخاذ الخيارات الصحيحة ، ان نكره الشر ، فلا يمكننا ان نخلط بين الخير والشر اثناء سيرنا مع الرب ..
لنقرأ كلمة الرب :
سفر الامثال 8 : 1 – 16 


1 ألعل الحكمة لا تنادي ؟ والفهم ألا يعطي صوته

2 عند رؤوس الشواهق، عند الطريق بين المسالك تقف

3 بجانب الأبواب، عند ثغر المدينة، عند مدخل الأبواب تصرح

4 لكم أيها الناس أنادي، وصوتي إلى بني آدم

5 أيها الحمقى تعلموا ذكاء، ويا جهال تعلموا فهما

6 اسمعوا فإني أتكلم بأمور شريفة، وافتتاح شفتي استقامة

8 كل كلمات فمي بالحق . ليس فيها عوج ولا التواء

9 كلها واضحة لدى الفهيم، ومستقيمة لدى الذين يجدون المعرفة

10 خذوا تأديبي لا الفضة، والمعرفة أكثر من الذهب المختار

11 لأن الحكمة خير من اللآلئ، وكل الجواهر لا تساويها

12 أنا الحكمة أسكن الذكاء، وأجد معرفة التدابير

13 مخافة الرب بغض الشر . الكبرياء والتعظم وطريق الشر وفم الأكاذيب أبغضت

14 لي المشورة والرأي. أنا الفهم. لي القدرة

15 بي تملك الملوك، وتقضي العظماء عدلا

16 بي تترأس الرؤساء والشرفاء، كل قضاة الأرض



من يخف الرب يبغض الشر ، ويبغض الجاه والزهو وطريق الرعاع وكلام الكذب .... يمتلك غالبية الناس مزيجا ً من حب الخطية وبغضها ، فرغم اننا نعرف انه ينبغي علينا ان نكره الكذب والرياء  الا اننا نواجه ظروفا ً يبدو فيها الكذب والرياء اسهل من قول الحقيقة ، ورغم اننا نعلم انه ينبغي علينا ان نحب العفة الجنسية الا ان افكارنا تتجه احيانا ً الى الافكار النجسة وعندها قد يبدو الخداع اقل ايلاما ً من الصراحة والصدق . إن  احترام الانسان لله  وتوقيره  له يجنبه التذبذب والتأرجح في احكامه وقراراته . فكر في المكانة التي يستحقها الله في حياتك ، واخشى من  عواقب عدم اعطائه المكانة التي تليق  به ، وحينما تتخذ قرارك بأن تحب الله من كل قلبك فلا يعود لمحبة الخطية مكان ٌ  فيه .


----------



## fauzi (29 يوليو 2013)

672 - واحدة من افضل  الطرق للنجاة من احد حقول الالغام هي ان تتجنب دخول هذا الحقل اصلا ً ، لكن الفكرة الرئيسية من وراء حقل الالغام هي عنصر المفاجأة ، لذلك فإن افضل الدفاعات المنطقية التي تجنبك الانفجار هي ان تتنبه لحقول الالغام وأن لا تقترب منها ..... 
الاصحاح السابع من سفر الامثال هو بمثابة خريطة  ترشدك للمرور الآمن عبر حقول الالغام الخاصة بك . قد يأخذ الدفاع عن النفس اشكالا ً مختلفة ، ويجب على كل شخص ٍ أن يجعل من هذه الطريقة جزءا ً من خططه الدفاعية 
سفر الامثال 7 : 6 – 27 
6 لأني من كوة بيتي، من وراء شباكي تطلعت

7 فرأيت بين الجهال، لاحظت بين البنين غلاما عديم الفهم

8 عابرا في الشارع عند زاويتها، وصاعدا في طريق بيتها

9 في العشاء، في مساء اليوم، في حدقة الليل والظلام

10 وإذا بامرأة استقبلته في زي زانية، وخبيثة القلب

11 صخابة هي وجامحة. في بيتها لا تستقر قدماها

12 تارة في الخارج، وأخرى في الشوارع، وعند كل زاوية تكمن

13 فأمسكته وقبلته. أوقحت وجهها وقالت له

14 علي ذبائح السلامة. اليوم أوفيت نذوري

15 فلذلك خرجت للقائك، لأطلب وجهك حتى أجدك

16 بالديباج فرشت سريري ، بموشى كتان من مصر

17 عطرت فراشي بمر وعود وقرفة

18 هلم نرتو ودا إلى الصباح. نتلذذ بالحب

19 لأن الرجل ليس في البيت. ذهب في طريق بعيدة

20 أخذ صرة الفضة بيده . يوم الهلال يأتي إلى بيته

21 أغوته بكثرة فنونها ، بملث شفتيها طوحته

22 ذهب وراءها لوقته، كثور يذهب إلى الذبح، أو كالغبي إلى قيد القصاص

23 حتى يشق سهم كبده. كطير يسرع إلى الفخ ولا يدري أنه لنفسه

24 والآن أيها الأبناء ، اسمعوا لي وأصغوا لكلمات فمي

25 لا يمل قلبك إلى طرقها، ولا تشرد في مسالكها

26 لأنها طرحت كثيرين جرحى، وكل قتلاها أقوياء

27 طرق الهاوية بيتها، هابطة إلى خدور الموت


يشتمل  هذا الاصحاح من سفر الامثال على صورة قاتمة لأمرأة تغوي شابا ً على ممارسة الجنس معها ، وما من شك ان المبدأ نفسه ينطبق على الشابات ايضا ً . إن الشخص الذي لا هدف له في الحياة هو شخص ٌ يعوزه الفهم . فمع ان الشاب المذكور في هذا المقطع الكتابي لا يعرف وجهته الا ان تلك الزانية كانت تعرف الى اين تأخذه وهي تغويه مستغلة ً سذاجته ، وما ان تنتهي من اساليبها تلك فانه يستسلم لاغوائها كعصفور وقع في الفخ .
لا تكن ساذجا ً ، بل اعرف جوانب ضعفك ، واهرب من التجارب


----------



## fauzi (30 يوليو 2013)

673 - برغم ما نعلمه عن الله يهاجمنا احيانا ً خوف ٌ وشك ٌ وضعف ٌ وتردد . ننظر الى الجبال العالية حولنا فنفزع . نرى الامواج العاتية امامنا فنخاف . كيف نتخطى العقبات . كيف نواجه الصعوبات . كيف نعبر التجارب والاختبارات . وينظر الله لنا ويقول جربوني "  وَجَرِّبُونِي بِهذَا "  في كل هذا يقول الله جربوني . كيف نجرب الله . حاشا لنا ان نجربه . حاشا لنا ذلك حاشا ، لكنه هو الذي يقول ذلك ، هو الذي يطلب ذلك ، التجربة تؤكد قوته لنا . التجربة ليست خطأ إن كانت لاثبات قدرته . إن كانت لطرد خوفنا وشكنا . الله قوي ، كان قوي حين خلق العالم بقوة قدرته وما يزال يخلق ويحفظ . قوي وهو يشق البحر فيعبر موسى والشعب ، وما يزال يشق البحور ، قويا ًَ  وهو يفتح ليشوع نهر الاردن وما يزال يفتح الانهار امامنا . قويا ً وهو يؤيد جدعون  فيهزم الجيوش ، والله ما يزال يهزم الجيوش . قوة الله هي هي لم تتغير ، قدرته ُ لم تتغير ، غناه لم يتغير . حين جاع الشعب ارسل له من ٌ  وسلوى من السماء ، واطعم خمسة آلاف من خمسة  ارغفة . حين عطش الشعب اخرج لهم من الصخرة ماء وشق في الصحراء ينابيع صافية . يد الله ملآنة خيرات . مخازنه عامرة بالبركات . جربوه واسألو . يد الله عامرة بالافراح ، مخازنه عامرة بالسعادة . جربوه واطلبو . حين تشعر بالجوع  ولا تجد الشبع ، العيب ليس في من يعطي الشبع ، العيب فيك . عندا تشعر بالظمأ ولا تجد الارتواء ،  العيب ليس في من لديه الماء ، العيب فيك . حين تجد نفسك فقيرا ً محتاجا ً ، العيب ليس في خواء المخازن ، العيب فيك . حين تكتوي بالألم ويعتصرك الحزن ، العيب ليس في مصدر الفرح ، العيب فيك . الذنب ذنبك ، القصور قصورك ، انت لا تعطي الله الفرصة ، لا تجربه . استخدم حقك ، الجأ اليه ، خذ نصيبك انت ابن ٌ له لا عبد ، لك ميراث في مواعيده ، لك نصيب في غناه . مد يدك وخذ ما تشاء . اسمع كلامه ، آمن بقوله ، أطع رغبته ، تنل رغبتك . اعط الله ما يطلبه ثم طالبه بما يعد ،  تنل احتياجك . قدرات الله تتعدى صلواتك وطلباتك مهما زادت وتعددت . امكانيات الله تفوق طموحاتك وانتظاراتك مهما كثرت وتعظمت . ماذا تطلب كأس ماء ؟ كأس ماء والانهار والبحور تحت تصرفك ؟ ماذا تنتظر شعاع نور ؟  شعاعا ًً ضئيلا ً  والشمس والقمر والفلك كله لك ؟ كل طلباتك وكل طلباتي وكل طلبات المؤمنين نقطة ٌ صغيرة  في بحر الله . كل احتياجاتك وكل احتياجاتي وكل احتياجات المؤمنين في متناول يد الله . اسأل واطلب ، اطلب الكثير . اجعل طلبك عظيما ً فالله اعظم منه . اسأل وخذ الكبير ، اجعل طموحك كبيرا . ً


----------



## fauzi (31 يوليو 2013)

674 - الحياة ضيقة ٌ قاسية جافة ، شائكة مظلمة سوداء ،  لولا الامل .  ما اضيق العيش لولا الامل . كيف يمكن ان نعيش بدون امل . تظلم الدنيا ، يختفي كل بريق ، يضيع النور ويرحل الرجاء ... ظلام . تنظر الى السماء سوداء قاتمة ، لا يوجد نجم ٌ واحد يلمع ... ظلام . هل تستسلم لليأس ؟ هل ترتمي في قاع الهاوية ؟ هل تطلب الموت ؟ أم تبقى عينك مفتوحة وتنتظر نجما ً يلمع وشهبا ً يظهر ؟  ...  في ظلمة نفسه ويأس قلبه أتى ايليا تحت رتمة وطلب الموت لنفسه . قال في لوعة ٍ وألم وفشل : " قَدْ كَفَى الآنَ يَا رَبُّ. خُذْ نَفْسِي لأَنِّي لَسْتُ خَيْرًا مِنْ آبَائِي . وَاضْطَجَعَ وَنَامَ تَحْتَ الرَّتَمَةِ " ( 1 ملوك 19 : 4 ، 5 ) نام نوما ً كالموت " وَإِذَا بِمَلاَكٍ قَدْ مَسَّهُ وَقَالَ:  قُمْ وَكُلْ . " واعطاه طعاما ً ليأكل فأكل ورجع واضطجع ونام ثم عاد وأكل ومضى . وكان كلام الرب اليه يقول : " «مَا لَكَ ههُنَا يَا إِيلِيَّا؟» " ( 1 ملوك 19 : 13 ) قال : «قَدْ غِرْتُ غَيْرَةً لِلرَّبِّ ..... .... تَرَكُوا عَهْدَكَ ، وَنَقَضُوا مَذَابِحَكَ ، وَقَتَلُوا أَنْبِيَاءَكَ بِالسَّيْفِ "  وفي يأس ٍ قاتم مظلم أضاف : "  فَبَقِيتُ أَنَا وَحْدِي ، وَهُمْ يَطْلُبُونَ نَفْسِي لِيَأْخُذُوهَا»." وأراه الله مجده واعاد له الأمل واعلن ان هناك سبعة آلاف رجل معاه . وظهر نجم ٌ في سمائه المظلمة ، عاد له الأمل ، ومسح ملكا ً جديدا ً ودعا اليشع ليتبعه . ما اروع الصبر في انتظار الأمل . صبرً من يرى في وسط الظلام نجما ً  يبرق .. وسط ظلام البلايا التي حلت بأيوب ، صبر أيوب ورأى بالايمان نجما ً يلمع .. وسط ظلام الغربة وابراهيم  يسير  تاركا ً أرضه وليس له ذرية بعده . صبر ابراهيم وآمن وانتظر بالأمل ذرية ً كرمل البحر وكنجوم السماء .. وسط ظلام البرية وموسى يقود الشعب وسط الصحراء القاحلة المميتة ، صبر موسى وآمن بوعود الله ورأى الامل في ارض تفيض لبنا ً وعسلا ً . كل هؤلاء رأو ما لا يُرى . رأو في الظلام الذي في السماء نجما ً يلمع . نجم الامل ، نجم الرجاء ، نجم الثقة بالله ، ونجم الايمان بوعوده وعهوده . يقول بولس الرسول : " فَإِنَّنَا بِالرُّوحِ مِنَ الإِيمَانِ نَتَوَقَّعُ رَجَاءَ بِرّ. " (غلاطية 5: 5 ) رجاء بر ٍ يغذيه الروح وينميه الايمان وتغذيه الثقة بوعود الله . رجاء بر ٍ يملأ قلبك بالأمل ويكشف لعينيك النجم وسط الظلام . رجاء بر ٍ  يشق وسط  الالم صبرا ً وتمسكا ً بالله كما فعل ايوب . رجاء بر يقود غربة ابراهيم ويحقق امله في ابن من صلبه . رجاء بر ٍ يسير امام موسى والشعب ويدخلهم ارض الموعد . رجاء بر ٍ لك  يٌخرج  من الظلمة نجما ً يضيء حياتك  .


----------



## fauzi (1 أغسطس 2013)

675 - لو كان هناك برنامج تلفزيوني بعنوان : ( اختراعات هامة اصبحت من المسلّمات ) فسوف يُستعرض دون ادنى شك زر ساعة المنبه . فهذه الميزة الاضافية في ساعة التنبيه تتيح للناس أن يحظو ببضعة دقائق اضافية ولذيذة من النوم . ولا بد ان قيمة هذه الميزة تفوق سعرها ، فبالنسبة لعشاق النوم سوف تتيح لهم هذه الميزة امكانية الانتقال من حالة النوم الى  الاستيقاظ  ببطء ٍ أكبر .... يحتوي الاصحاح السادس من سفر الامثال على بعض النصائح عن الاستغراق في النوم  وعن رفيقه الدائم الكسل .. حاول ان لا تستغرق في النوم اثناء قرائتك لهذا الاصحاح .
امثال 6 : 1 – 15 
1 يا ابني ان ضمنت صاحبك، ان صفقت كفك لغريب

2 إن علقت في كلام فمك ، إن أخذت بكلام فيك

3 إذا فافعل هذا يا ابني، ونج نفسك إذا صرت في يد صاحبك، اذهب ترام وألح على صاحبك

4 لا تعط عينيك نوما، ولا أجفانك نعاسا

5 نج نفسك كالظبي من اليد، كالعصفور من يد الصياد

6 اذهب إلى النملة أيها الكسلان . تأمل طرقها وكن حكيما

7 التي ليس لها قائد أو عريف أو متسلط

8 وتعد في الصيف طعامها، وتجمع في الحصاد أكلها

9 إلى متى تنام أيها الكسلان ؟ متى تنهض من نومك

10 قليل نوم بعد قليل نعاس ، وطي اليدين قليلا للرقود

11 فيأتي فقرك كساع وعوزك كغاز

12 الرجل اللئيم ، الرجل الأثيم يسعى باعوجاج الفم

13 يغمز بعينيه. يقول برجله. يشير بأصابعه

14 في قلبه أكاذيب . يخترع الشر في كل حين. يزرع خصومات

15 لأجل ذلك بغتة تفاجئه بليته. في لحظة ينكسر ولا شفاء

في بعض الايام يبدو النوم لبضعة ساعات ٍ اضافية  ضرورة ملحة ، وهو كذلك بالفعل بالنسبة للبعض . لكن سفر الامثال يحذرنا من النوم اكثر مما ينبغي كما ورد في ( امثال 6 : 10- 11 ) وبالطبع لا يعني هذا  ان الله يطالبنا بعدم الراحة بتاتا ً فقد امر الله شعبه ُ في القديم بحفظ يوم السبت أي ان يعتبروه  يوم راحة اسبوعية واستجمام ، لكن الله يعرف ايضا ً ان الانسان يفضّل النوم على النهوض والعمل .
تحمّل مسؤولية النهوض من النوم والبدء في العمل يوميا ً . لا تنتظر ان يقوم احد بذلك نيابة ً عنك . حاول ان تحظى بقسط ٍ من الراحة في الليل لكن حين ترن ساعة المنبه انهض على الفور وباشر عملك بكل همة ٍ ونشاط  .


----------



## fauzi (2 أغسطس 2013)

676 - كان العشاء قبل عيد الفصح . وكان المسيح  يعلم ان ساعته قد جائت . وكان المسيح يحب خاصته . احب تلاميذه جميعا ً، وكان يعلم ما بقلب يهوذا . كان يعلم ان الله دفع كل شيء الى يديه وانه يمضي الى الآب حيث جاء . قام عن العشاء وخلع ثيابه   وَاتَّزَرَ بمنشفة وبدأ يغسل ارجل التلاميذ ، وجاء الى بطرس ، وفزع بطرس ورفض عمل المسيح : " يَا سَيِّدُ، أَنْتَ تَغْسِلُ رِجْلَيَّ! " ورفع المسيح وجهه الى بطرس وقال : " لَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنْتَ الآنَ مَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ، وَلكِنَّكَ سَتَفْهَمُ فِيمَا بَعْدُ»" ( يوحنا 13 ) كيف يفهم او يقبل ما يصنعه المسيح له  : لا يا رب " لَنْ تَغْسِلَ رِجْلَيَّ أَبَدًا " وقال له المسيح : يا بطرس " إِنْ كُنْتُ لاَ أَغْسِلُكَ فَلَيْسَ لَكَ مَعِي نَصِيبٌ " وفهم بطرس وقبل وعرض أن يغسل له  ايضا ً يديه ورأسه .
معرفتنا لمقاصد الله واغراضه ِ  لنا  محدودة ٌ جدا ً ، قاصرة ، ضئيلة . معرفتنا تتفق وحجمنا ، وامكانيتنا على الفهم والادراك والاستيعاب والقبول .
 كانت الأرزة في لبنان تقف وجذورها في الجبل وارفة ً عاتية ً ً شامخة ً  عالية  . فروعها ممتدة واغصانها كثيفة ، خضراء باسقة كلها عز ٌ ومجد ٌ وكرامة . تقف تتحدى عناصر الطبيعة ،  لا تهزها ريح او يفزعها برق ٌ أو رعد . يمر الشتاء بها كالصيف ، الخريف كالربيع ، يأتون ويذهبون وهي باقية . تحتضن اغصانها الطيور في اعشاشها ويستظل الناس بظلالها . رمز ٌ للعزة ، مثال ٌ للكرامة ، دليل ٌ لعظمة الله وجلاله في خلقها وابداعها . واذا بمن جاء يحمل فأسا ً حادا ً . اخذ يعمل بفأسه ِ  في جذعها بعنف ٍ وقسوة . ضربة ً وراء ضربة . تتابعت الضربات وتوالت الطعنات والتوى الجذع ومال . وزاد الميل ، تساقطت الاعشاش وهربت الطيور وهوت الارزة وسقطت . سقطت وسط صيحات احتجاج وغضب . وكما قال النبي : " وَلْوِلْ يَا سَرْوُ، لأَنَّ الأَرْزَ سَقَطَ  " (  زكريا 11 : 2 ) وحملوها واعتلت سفينة في البحر المتوسط  وانتقلت الى اورشليم ، واستقبلها رجال الملك سليمان الحكيم وشذبوها وقطعوا فروعها ، وعملوا فيها وعالجوها واخرجوا منها عمودا ً عظيما ً يقف في زاوية الهيكل . وبدأت الارزة تفهم ، لم تفقد كرامتها بل نالت كرامة ً اعظم . لم تضع عزتها  بل اخذت عزة ً افضل ، وحصلت على مجد ٍ وقداسة اكبر . اخذوها من جبل لبنان لتقف في قدس اقداس هيكل الله ... 
مثلها ومثل بطرس لن تفهم انت الآن ما يفعل الله بك ، ستفهم فيما بعد .. قد يعمل في نفسك فأس ٌ ، قد يمر في قلبك سيف ٌ ، قد تتألم ولا تفهم ، ولكنك ستفهم فيما بعد . الله لا يُعلن لك الآن كل خطته . اقبل عمل الله وخطته  ومشيئته لك .


----------



## fauzi (3 أغسطس 2013)

677 - في غالبية بلدان العالم يتزوج الاشخاص رغبة ً منهم في الزواج وليس لأن احد ما ارغمهم على القيام بذلك ، فما من احد يرغمهم على الاقدام على الزواج وليست هناك غرامات مفروضة ٌ  على من يبقى عازبا ً . لكن تبقى هناك مشكلة ٌ واحدة ٌ لدى من يتزوجون الا وهي انهم قد يغيرون رأيهم بعد الزواج ، فالبعض منهم يرغب في تغيير شريك حياته أو في رفقة ٍ اخرى ...
 يقدم لنا الاصحاح الخامس من سفر الامثال نصيحة ً قيمة ً عن كيفية التمتع بزواج ٍ سعيد كما انه يقدم لنا اسبابا ً جيدة ً لضرورة الامتناع عن الخيانة الزوجية . فهذا الاصحاح يحظر العلاقات الجنسية خارج اطار الزواج لكنه يشجع على التمتع بالجنس في اطار العلاقة الزوجية 

( امثال 5 : 1 – 6 ، 15 – 23 ) 

1 يا ابني اصغ الى حكمتي امل اذنك الى فهمي

2 لحفظ التدابير و لتحفظ شفتاك معرفة

3 لان شفتي المراة الاجنبية تقطران عسلا و حنكها انعم من الزيت

4 لكن عاقبتها مرة كالافسنتين حادة كسيف ذي حدين

5 قدماها تنحدران الى الموت خطواتها تتمسك بالهاوية

6 لئلا تتامل طريق الحياة تمايلت خطواتها و لا تشعر
. 
.
.
 15 اشرب مياها من جبك و مياها جارية من بئرك

16 لا تفض ينابيعك الى الخارج سواقي مياه في الشوارع

17 لتكن لك وحدك و ليس لاجانب معك

18 ليكن ينبوعك مباركا و افرح بامراة شبابك

19 الظبية المحبوبة و الوعلة الزهية ليروك ثدياها في كل وقت و بمحبتها اسكر دائما

20 فلم تفتن يا ابني باجنبية و تحتضن غريبة

21 لان طرق الانسان امام عيني الرب و هو يزن كل سبله

22 الشرير تاخذه اثامه و بحبال خطيته يمسك

23 انه يموت من عدم الادب و بفرط حمقه يتهور



اشرب ماء ً من جبّك ... في الاراضي الصحراوية تكون المياه نادرة وصحراوية ويكون بقاء العائلات معتمدا ً على وجود بئر ماء ، وفي ازمنة العهد القديم  كانت سرقة الماء من بئر شخص ٍ آخر تعد جريمة ، وبحسب السياق الجنسي في هذه الآيات فإن الرسالة واضحة : لا تأخذ ما ليس لك ولا سيما زوج  او زوجة شخص ٍ آخر .
إن كنت تشعر بالعطش فيجب عليك ان ترتوي من بئرك انت ،  فالله يريد من الازواج ان يجدوا متعتهم ورفقتهم مع بعضهم البعض ،  فهذا هو ترتيب الرب وهذه هي رغبته وسرور قلبه .


----------



## fauzi (4 أغسطس 2013)

678 - إن اردت ان تقدم المسيح للعالم وتحيا الحياة المسيحية التي تعكس صورته . إن اردت ان تحمل رسالة الحياة للهالكين وتقدم لهم الرجاء في المسيح يسوع ، فلن تنجح في ذلك إن لم تمتلئ بالروح القدس وتحيا لا انت بل المسيح يحيا فيك . ما دمت ابنا ًُُ  لله فإن روح الله الآب لا بد ان يحل ويسكن ويتحرك داخلك . لا بد ان يتنفس الله بروحه القدس  فيك ويتنفس الى العالم بواسطتك . لهذا فالروح القدس لازم وضروري  للمؤمن ولازم وضروري  للكنيسة . المسيحي يجب ان يحيا الحياة المسيحية . حياة المسيحية فوق قدرات الانسان العادي . الحياة المسيحية صعبة ومتطلباتها عسرة التنفيذ ، لا يحياها احد بجهده الخاص ، لذلك اتاح الله الروح القدس ليحيا فينا وبالتالي نحيا الحياة المسيحية التي يريدنا الله ان نحياها . قال المسيح لتلاميذه : " خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ ، لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي ....... وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ ، فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ ........ ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي ، لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ. " ( يوحنا 16 ) فالروح القدس  يرشد المؤمن الى ما يعمل  وما يقول ، يرشده الى الطريق الذي يسلكه . والروح القدس يعين ويقوي ويؤهل  ويوفر كل  الامكانيات  التي تساعد على الحياة . المسيحي مدعو من الله ان يعيش حياة النصرة  والرفعة والغلبة والقوة . والكنيسة المسيحية مدعوة من الله ان تكون منارة ً للعالم وملحا ً للارض . حياة المسيحي معجزة وحياة الكنيسة معجزة ولا تتم المعجزة الا بالروح القدس . الروح القدس قوة من الاعالي تسمو باذهاننا وقلوبنا وانفسنا وارواحنا . الروح القدس سر الهي خارق ومثير ، الله نفسه يحيا فينا . الروح القدس يعلّمنا ، بدونه لا نعرف شيئا ً ،  نعيش في جهالة حياتنا الماضية ، والروح القدس ينيرنا ، بدونه لا نرى شيئا ً ، نعيش في ظلام الشر والخطية . الروح القدس يشفينا ، يشفي اذهاننا ويشفي اسماعنا ويشفي بصيرتنا . هو يملئنا بالقداسة والبر ، يملئنا بالقدرة والقوة ، يملئنا بالفهم والادراك . لكي تحيا حياة يحركها ويسيطر عليها الروح القدس لا بد ان تتطهر من كل خطية . اعترف بكل خطية في حياتك . تب واعترف وتطهر واظهر استعدادك للطاعة ثم اطلب من الله ان يملئك بالروح القدس ، وهو وعد ان يهب الروح القدس لنا ، لكل من يطلبه ،  لكل من يسأله ويكون مستعدا ً  للخضوع  له  ولطاعته ، حينئذ ٍ تحيا الحياة  الخارقة ، حياة ً روحية خاصة . لا تؤجل ، لا تنتظر ، اسرع بالتمتع بحياة الهك . الله وعد والله يحقق وعده دائما ً لنا .


----------



## fauzi (5 أغسطس 2013)

679 - نتمسك احيانا ً بوعد الله لنا بأن يحافظ علينا ويحمينا ويطرد الشرور من حولنا " 	اَلسَّاكِنُ فِي سِتْرِ الْعَلِيِّ ، فِي ظِلِّ الْقَدِيرِ يَبِيتُ. " ( مزمور 91 : 1 )  هناك نشعر بالأمان والاسترخاء " 	لأَنَّهُ يُنَجِّيكَ مِنْ فَخِّ الصَّيَّادِ وَمِنَ الْوَبَإِ الْخَطِرِ. بِخَوَافِيهِ يُظَلِّلُكَ ، وَتَحْتَ أَجْنِحَتِهِ تَحْتَمِي. " ( 91 : 3 ، 4  ) ونتصور ان من حقنا ان نحيا في سلام وراحة وأمان . لن يمسنا شر ابدا ً . وان الله يدافع عنا ، دائما ً  " يَسْقُطُ عَنْ جَانِبِكَ أَلْفٌ ، وَرِبْوَاتٌ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ . إِلَيْكَ لاَ يَقْرُبُ . " . 
   اتباع الله ليس طريقا ً سهلا ً دائما ً ، ليس مفروشا ً بالزهور والورود . يقول المسيح :  " إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي " ( متى 16 : 24 ) يضع المسيح امامنا صليبا ً  نحمله ، لا بد ان نحمله ، لا نتكئ عليه بل نحمله . المسيحية ليست عكازا ً يحملنا بل صليبا ً نحمله . هكذا يكون اتباع المسيح . قد يكون صليبك فقرا ً تعاني منه ، حاجة لطعام او شراب او كِساء . قد يكون صليبك مرضا ً  تقاسيه ، الما ً ومعاناة ً وتعبا ً وضعفا ً ووهنا ً . قد يكون صليبك عملا ً  وضيع ٌ  تقوم  به ،  مقاما ً حقيرا ً  لحياة مزرية . قد يكون صليبك مواجهة   اضطهاد ، مقاومة  ظلم ٍ ، خيانة ً وغدرا ً وطعنات في الظهر . الصلبان  كثيرة متعددة متنوعة ، جميعها ثقيلة خشنة ، قاسية مرهقة . قد تجد نفسك غير قادر على حملها تئن تحتها وتتوجع وتسقط تحتها وتخور . حين يثقل عليك صليبك ، يتقدم الرب بنفسه اليك ويمد يده ويحمله معك . يضع كتفه بجوار كتفك  ويرفعه معك ،  يخف ثقله وتقل خشونته . الرب قريب منك ، سوف تحس بانه قريب ٌ جدا ً منك . حين تعرف ذلك ستقنع بصليبك ، و ترفعه راضيا ً صابرا ً صامدا ً سعيدا . الصليب الذي تحمله وسيلتك لاتباع المسيح والسير خلفه  والمشي ورائه ً ،  وحين تتبع المسيح يخف حملك  ويسهل سيرك وتقفز على الطريق . وحين تتبع المسيح تعرف قيمة الصليب  وفرحة حمله  وامتياز قبوله . وتستطيع ان تعزي من يجد صليبه ثقيلا ً وتعين من يئن ويتوجع من حمله . صليب المسيح الذي حمله عنك كان ثقيلا ً جدا ً لا يستطيع حمله غيره . سار طريق الآلام كله . استلقى عليه وسُمرت يداه ورجلاه  به . لم يحمله فقط ويحتمله ، بل رُفع عليه ومات مصلوبا ً عليه .
حين تشعر بثقل صليبك  انظر الى صليب المسيح . قبل ان تشكو وتتذمر تأمل وفكر في صليب المسيح . تحمّل صليبك متعزيا ً فرحا ً مبتهجا ً منتصرا ً .


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أغسطس 2013)

21 لان طرق الانسان امام عيني الرب و هو يزن كل سبله


بجد مافيش ذي كلام سفر الامثال 
ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## sandymena31 (6 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## fauzi (6 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> 21 لان طرق الانسان امام عيني الرب و هو يزن كل سبله
> 
> 
> بجد مافيش ذي كلام سفر الامثال
> ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك و يفرح قلبك



*شكرا moky 
الرب يباركك *


----------



## fauzi (6 أغسطس 2013)

sandymena31 قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


*شكرا sandymena31
الرب يباركك 
*


----------



## fauzi (6 أغسطس 2013)

680 - 
سفر الامثال 2 : 1 – 15 

1يَا ابْنِي، إِنْ قَبِلْتَ كَلاَمِي وَخَبَّأْتَ وَصَايَايَ عِنْدَكَ،
2 حَتَّى تُمِيلَ أُذْنَكَ إِلَى الْحِكْمَةِ، وَتُعَطِّفَ قَلْبَكَ عَلَى الْفَهْمِ،
3 إِنْ دَعَوْتَ الْمَعْرِفَةَ، وَرَفَعْتَ صَوْتَكَ إِلَى الْفَهْمِ،
4 إِنْ طَلَبْتَهَا كَالْفِضَّةِ، وَبَحَثْتَ عَنْهَا كَالْكُنُوزِ،
5 فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُ مَخَافَةَ الرَّبِّ، وَتَجِدُ مَعْرِفَةَ اللهِ.
6 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يُعْطِي حِكْمَةً. مِنْ فَمِهِ الْمَعْرِفَةُ وَالْفَهْمُ.
7 يَذْخَرُ مَعُونَةً لِلْمُسْتَقِيمِينَ. هُوَ مِجَنٌّ لِلسَّالِكِينَ بِالْكَمَالِ،
8 لِنَصْرِ مَسَالِكِ الْحَقِّ وَحِفْظِ طَرِيقِ أَتْقِيَائِهِ.
9 حِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُ الْعَدْلَ وَالْحَقَّ وَالاسْتِقَامَةَ، كُلَّ سَبِيل صَالِحٍ.
10 إِذَا دَخَلَتِ الْحِكْمَةُ قَلْبَكَ، وَلَذَّتِ الْمَعْرِفَةُ لِنَفْسِكَ،
11 فَالْعَقْلُ يَحْفَظُكَ، وَالْفَهْمُ يَنْصُرُكَ،
12 لإِنْقَاذِكَ مِنْ طَرِيقِ الشِّرِّيرِ، وَمِنَ الإِنْسَانِ الْمُتَكَلِّمِ بِالأَكَاذِيبِ،
13 التَّارِكِينَ سُبُلَ الاسْتِقَامَةِ لِلسُّلُوكِ فِي مَسَالِكِ الظُّلْمَةِ،
14 الْفَرِحِينَ بِفَعْلِ السُّوءِ، الْمُبْتَهِجِينَ بِأَكَاذِيبِ الشَّرِّ،
15 الَّذِينَ طُرُقُهُمْ مُعْوَجَّةٌ، وَهُمْ مُلْتَوُونَ فِي سُبُلِهِمْ.



بعض الاشخاص يمتلكون بطبيعتهم بصيرة ً  نافذة ً  اكثر مما يمتلكون حسن تمييز ، ويمتلك البعض الآخر معرفة ً اكثر مما يمتلكون فطرة ً سليمة ، لكن ما من أحد ٍ يولد حكيما ً ، كما ان النمو في الحكمة لا يحدث سريعا ً بل انه  يتطلب جهدا ً متواصلا ً ، ولا يمكن بلوغه الا من خلال كلمة الله ، فهو يحتاج الى دراسة ٍ مستمرة ٍ لكلمة الله وقبولها وتطبيق مبادئها .
اسعى للحكمة يوميا ً ، ادرس كلمة الله وطبقها . اطلب من الله أن يجعل سعيك مثمرا ً وعندها سوف تندهش مما يمكنك تعلمه ، ومن الطريقة التي ستتغير بها حياتك


----------



## fauzi (7 أغسطس 2013)

681 - احيانا ً نشعر بالراحة والحماية والله يحوطنا بكفيه ويحمينا من الشرور حولنا ونتعود على الراحة والحماية ،  ونمدد اجسادنا ونرخي عضلاتنا وننام . ويسمح الرب احيانا ً ببعض العواصف تهاجمنا والكروب تحل بنا فنفزع . و نفزع والريح تهب بشدة وتزلزل سلامنا وتهز اماننا وتهددنا . ونصرخ في خوف ٍ ، نترجى الله ونستنجد به واحيانا ً نتذمر ونشكو ونعترض . ويبتسم الله لنا وسط العواصف ،  ونهتز ونزلزل وابتسامته تظهر لنا . كيف يا رب تبتسم ونحن نكافح ؟ كيف تسكت ونحن نجاهد ؟ كيف لا تبالي ؟ هو يبالي ، بل هو يسمح للريح ان تهب والرعد ان يصخب والبرق ان يعصف . يريد ان يجعلنا قادرين على مواجهة العواصف ،  يريد ان يدربنا ، يريد ان يقوينا . يقول الوحي الالهي : " كَمَا يُحَرِّكُ النَّسْرُ عُشَّهُ وَعَلَى فِرَاخِهِ يَرِفُّ، وَيَبْسُطُ جَنَاحَيْهِ وَيَأْخُذُهَا وَيَحْمِلُهَا عَلَى مَنَاكِبِهِ، هكَذَا الرَّبُّ وَحْدَهُ اقْتَادَهُ وَلَيْسَ مَعَهُ إِلهٌ أَجْنَبِيٌّ. " ( تثنية : 32 : 11 ، 12 ) يحرك النسر عشه ، يهتز العش وتسقط افراخ النسر منه الى اسفل . من العلاء تسقط النسور الصغيرة وتهبط في الهواء يتلقفها الفضاء المتسع . وترى الصغار انفسها تطير في الهواء باجنحتها الهزيلة الضعيفة الغضة . وفي صراع للحياة تحرك الاجنحة وتتوالى الضربات وتنتظم فتحملها . فإن لم تستطع الاجنحة ان تحمل الفراخ الصغيرة يسرع النسر نحوها ، و يرف بجناحيه ويبسطها ويأخذها  ويحملها على منكبيه ويعود بها سالمة للعش . ومرة تلو المرة ومحاولة بعد محاولة . تتقوى الاجنحة وتتدرب الصغار على الطيران . .. يتركنا الله للعواصف لكنه لا يتركنا . يضع على اكتافنا اثقالا ً و لكنه يراقبنا ، ويسرع لنجدتنا حين نخور ، يحملنا على جناحيه حين نهوي ، يحوطنا بذراعه القوية . 
لا تخف ، لا تبتئس ، لا تتصور ان الله قد تركك وانت وسط الشدائد . هو يدربك ، يعدّك لمهام اعظم ، يقوي جناحيك ويشدد ذراعيك . رحب بالعوائق التي تعترض طريقك فهي تعدك لاوقات الجهاد والكفاح . الله يريدك رجلا ً  قويا ً ، جبار بأس عتيا ً ، جنديا ً باسلا ً عفيا ً . تهاجم وتنتصر ، تكافح وتغلب ، تقاوم وتتدرب وتنمو . يقول داود النبي : " خَيْرٌ لِي أَنِّي تَذَلَّلْتُ " ( مزمور 119 : 71 ) التذلل خير وبركة . رجل التجارب قوي ، التجارب تقوي بدنك . رجل الاختبارات سعيد ، سعيد ٌ بروحه ونفسه . الرب معك لا يتركك ،/  الرب معك لا يهملك .


----------



## sandymena31 (8 أغسطس 2013)

نشكر الله على كل حال ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## fauzi (8 أغسطس 2013)

sandymena31 قال:


> نشكر الله على كل حال ربنا يبارك حياتكم


شكرا sandymena31 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (8 أغسطس 2013)

682 - يمكنك ان تميز الشخص الذي  يدعي بانه يعرف كل شيء من مراوغته والتملص من الاعتراف بالخطأ . فعادة ً ما يستخدم هذا الشخص معرفته للتأثير على الآخرين ، وهو يستخدم كلمات ٍ وعبارات ٍ لا يفهمها الآخرون لمجرد اشباع غروره ِ برؤيتهم يعترفون  بسعة ثقافته ومعرفته  . لكن غالبا ً ما يكون امثال هؤلاء الاشخاص هم الفئة التي يتهرب الآخرون من الاختلاط بهم في المناسبات الاجتماعية .

سفر الامثال 1 : 2 – 7 ، 20 – 27 
2 لمعرفة حكمة وأدب. لإدراك أقوال الفهم

3 لقبول تأديب المعرفة والعدل والحق والاستقامة

4 لتعطي الجهال ذكاء، والشاب معرفة وتدبرا

5 يسمعها الحكيم فيزداد علما، والفهيم يكتسب تدبيرا

6 لفهم المثل واللغز، أقوال الحكماء وغوامضهم

7 مخافة الرب رأس المعرفة، أما الجاهلون فيحتقرون الحكمة والأدب

.
.
.
20 الحكمة تنادي في الخارج. في الشوارع تعطي صوتها

21 تدعو في رؤوس الأسواق، في مداخل الأبواب. في المدينة تبدي كلامها

22 قائلة: إلى متى أيها الجهال تحبون الجهل ، والمستهزئون يسرون بالاستهزاء، والحمقى يبغضون العلم

23 ارجعوا عند توبيخي. هأنذا أفيض لكم روحي. أعلمكم كلماتي

24 لأني دعوت فأبيتم، ومددت يدي وليس من يبالي

25 بل رفضتم كل مشورتي ، ولم ترضوا توبيخي

26 فأنا أيضا أضحك عند بليتكم. أشمت عند مجيء خوفكم

27 إذا جاء خوفكم كعاصفة ، وأتت بليتكم كالزوبعة ، إذا جاءت عليكم شدة وضيق

قد يمتلك الاشخاص الذين يدعون معرفة كل شيء ٍ قدرا ً كبيرا ً من المعرفة لكنهم غالبا ً ما يفتقرون للحكمة . وسليمان يدعو امثال هؤلاء بالحمقى . قد يكون هناك جراح ماهر ٌ لكنه يعيش بطريقة حمقاء ، اما الاشخاص الحكماء بالفعل فيدركون ان معرفتهم ليست كاملة ويلتجأون الى الله طلبا ً للمزيد من الحكمة والمعرفة . إن كل ما نعرفه هو عطية من عند الله كي نستخدمه لخدمته وخدمة الآخرين ، لذلك يجب علينا ان نستخدم معرفتنا بتواضع . لا تتصرف كما لو انك تعرف كل شيء حتى ولو كنت تمتلك قدرا ً هائلا ً من المعرفة ، ولا تنسى ان جميع المعرفة والحكمة هي من عند الله ، فاعط كل المجد له هو .


----------



## fauzi (9 أغسطس 2013)

683 - لماذا يشقى الانسان ويتعب ؟ لماذا يعاني في الحياة ويتألم لماذا ؟ لماذا تمتلئ الطرق بالاشواك ؟ لماذا تقف في وجوهنا جبال الاحزان ؟ لماذا ؟ الهذا خلقنا الله للعذاب ، الهذا جبلنا الله واوجدنا للدموع ؟ الهذا نعيش ؟ هل يعرف الله ما نمر فيه ؟ هل يبالي الله بما نقاسيه ؟ هل يتركنا نشقى ونتعذب ؟ طبعا لا .  يقول بولس الرسول : "  16 لِذلِكَ لاَ نَفْشَلُ ، بَلْ وَإِنْ كَانَ إِنْسَانُنَا الْخَارِجُ يَفْنَى، فَالدَّاخِلُ يَتَجَدَّدُ يَوْمًا فَيَوْمًا.
17 لأَنَّ خِفَّةَ ضِيقَتِنَا الْوَقْتِيَّةَ تُنْشِئُ لَنَا أَكْثَرَ فَأَكْثَرَ ثِقَلَ مَجْدٍ أَبَدِيًّا.
18 وَنَحْنُ غَيْرُ نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى الأَشْيَاءِ الَّتِي تُرَى، بَلْ إِلَى الَّتِي لاَ تُرَى. لأَنَّ الَّتِي تُرَى وَقْتِيَّةٌ، وَأَمَّا الَّتِي لاَ تُرَى فَأَبَدِيَّةٌ. " (سالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 4: 16- 18 ) .

يؤكد بولس الرسول ان داخلنا يحيا ويتجدد ويتقوى ويتطور بينما الخارج يضمحل ويفنى . كل الآلام خفيفة كانت ام ثقيلة تتجمع معا لتصنع وتنشئ  امجادا ً عظيمة ابدية . الاحزان لها مكافأتها والآلام لها تعويضاتها . هذه ارادة الله وسنة الحياة . سيأتي الوقت بعيدا كان او قريبا ً حين تنتهي الآلام وتجف الدموع والدماء . وتدفعنا المتاعب والمشقات نحو الله ، تقربنا منه ، تجذبنا اليه  ، ترفعنا نحوه .
 يقول المرنم : في الحزن و البلى اليك اقرب . اليك اقرب فاقرب . 
كثيرا ً ما يكون الحزن فاتحة بهجة ٍ وفرح . بداية سعادة ٍ وهناء . مقدمة سرور وتهليل 
الالم يكسب النفس فهما ً روحيا ً وحساسية خاصة لا يحسها الا المتألمين . الحزن يكسب النفس جمالا ً وبهاء ً خاصا ً يفتقره الرافلين في السعادة الخادعة الوقتية . ستشرق الشمس ، شمس البر . تطرد الغيوم وتبدد الظلام 
" عِنْدَ الْمَسَاءِ يَبِيتُ الْبُكَاءُ، وَفِي الصَّبَاحِ تَرَنُّمٌ " (سفر المزامير 30: 5 ) ترنم الصباح يُنسى بكاء المساء .
عندما تتراكم عليك البلايا ، عندما يحل بك فشل ٌ ، عندما يضيع كل أمل ، انظر اليه ، تأمل جماله ، تذكر قدرته ، فكر في محبته . كل ما يمر بك يقود الى ثقل مجد ٍ أبدي . كل ما يحل بك له مكافأة عظيمة في الابدية .


----------



## fauzi (10 أغسطس 2013)

684 - مزمور 139 : 1 – 10 ، 17 – 18 

1  يَا رَبُّ، قَدِ اخْتَبَرْتَنِي وَعَرَفْتَنِي.
2 أَنْتَ عَرَفْتَ جُلُوسِي وَقِيَامِي. فَهِمْتَ فِكْرِي مِنْ بَعِيدٍ.
3 مَسْلَكِي وَمَرْبَضِي ذَرَّيْتَ، وَكُلَّ طُرُقِي عَرَفْتَ.
4 لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ كَلِمَةٌ فِي لِسَانِي، إِلاَّ وَأَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ عَرَفْتَهَا كُلَّهَا.
5 مِنْ خَلْفٍ وَمِنْ قُدَّامٍ حَاصَرْتَنِي، وَجَعَلْتَ عَلَيَّ يَدَكَ.
6 عَجِيبَةٌ هذِهِ الْمَعْرِفَةُ، فَوْقِي ارْتَفَعَتْ، لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُهَا.
7 أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ مِنْ رُوحِكَ؟ وَمِنْ وَجْهِكَ أَيْنَ أَهْرُبُ؟
8 إِنْ صَعِدْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ فَأَنْتَ هُنَاكَ، وَإِنْ فَرَشْتُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ فَهَا أَنْتَ.
9 إِنْ أَخَذْتُ جَنَاحَيِ الصُّبْحِ، وَسَكَنْتُ فِي أَقَاصِي الْبَحْرِ،
10 فَهُنَاكَ أَيْضًا تَهْدِينِي يَدُكَ وَتُمْسِكُنِي يَمِينُكَ
.
.
.
.

17 مَا أَكْرَمَ أَفْكَارَكَ يَا اَللهُ عِنْدِي! مَا أَكْثَرَ جُمْلَتَهَا!
18 إِنْ أُحْصِهَا فَهِيَ أَكْثَرُ مِنَ الرَّمْلِ. اسْتَيْقَظْتُ وَأَنَا بَعْدُ مَعَكَ.

الله يعرف كل شيء عنا الى درجة انه يعرف عدد شعر رؤوسنا كما ورد في انجيل متى 10 : 30 " و اما انتم فحتى شعور رؤوسكم جميعها محصاة " وهو يعرف ما نفعله ويعرف جبلتنا ويعرف ايضا ً ما نفكر فيه ، فهل نتوقع شيئا ً اقل من هذا من خالقنا ؟ . احيانا ً لا نسمح للآخرون بأن يعرفوننا لاننا نخشى ان يكتشفوا شيئا ً عنا لا يعجبهم أو قد ننسحب بعيدا ً عنهم لأننا نخشى  ان يكونوا قد اكتشفوا  شيئا ً مزعجا ً فينا يجعلهم يرفضوننا . لكن هذا لا يمكن ان يحدث مع الله فهو يعرفنا تماما ً ومع ذلك فهو ما يزال يقبلنا ويحبنا .
حينما تخشى الرفض من الآخرين او حتى حينما تواجه مثل هذا الموقف سواء من زملائك في العمل او جيرانك او اصدقائك او حتى افراد عائلتك ، تذكر بأن الله هو الذي خلقك وانه يقبلك كما انت .


----------



## fauzi (11 أغسطس 2013)

685 - 
مزمور 136 : 1 ، 4 – 9 ، 25 – 26 

1 اِحْمَدُوا الرَّبَّ لأَنَّهُ صَالِحٌ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
.
.
.
4 الصَّانِعَ الْعَجَائِبَ الْعِظَامَ وَحْدَهُ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
5 الصَّانِعَ السَّمَاوَاتِ بِفَهْمٍ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
6 الْبَاسِطَ الأَرْضَ عَلَى الْمِيَاهِ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
7 الصَّانِعَ أَنْوَارًا عَظِيمَةً، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
8 الشَّمْسَ لِحُكْمِ النَّهَارِ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
9 الْقَمَرَ وَالْكَوَاكِبَ لِحُكْمِ اللَّيْلِ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
.
.
.
.
.
25 الَّذِي يُعْطِي خُبْزًا لِكُلِّ بَشَرٍ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.
26 احْمَدُوا إِلهَ السَّمَاوَاتِ، لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.


تُذكر في المزمور 136 عبارة ( الى الابد رحمته )  26 مرة بواقع مرة واحدة في كل آية . ولعل هذا المزمور كان يُقرأ بالتتابع حيث يردد الجمهور هذه الكلمات معا ً بعد كل جملة ٍ يقولها القائد . وما من شك ان هذا التكرار يجعل هذه الرسالة الهامة ترسخ في الاذهان ،  الله يحبنا ، وهذه المحبة لا تموت ولا تتوقف ولا تضعف ولا تفتر ولا تنضب بل هي تدوم وتستمر الى الابد ، فقد فعل الله لأجلنا اكثر بكثير ٍ مما نستحق . فقد خلقنا ووهبنا الحياة لنتمتع بها وحررنا من الخطية من خلال المسيح . لكنه لم يكتف ِ بذلك بل قام بتدوينه ِ والتعبير عنه بالكلمات . 
لا تقلق ابدا ً من محبة الله لك ، وإن شككت يوما ً في ذلك فما عليك سوى ان تقرأ المزمور 136


----------



## fauzi (12 أغسطس 2013)

686 - 
أنت َ الافضل ، أنت ِ بارعة الجمال ، من المؤكد انني لا استطيع فعل ذلك بنفس سرعتك ...... هل تلاحظ شيئا ً غريبا ً في مثل هذه العبارات ؟ يتحدث الاصحاح 29 من سفر الأمثال عن المجاملات والاطراء وعن الطريقة المناسبة للتعامل مع غضب الآخرين ، وكيف تتخلص من حالة الاحباط ، وكيف تحصل على العدالة  :

امثال 29 : 1 – 12 
1 الكثير التوبخ المقسي عنقه بغتة يكسر و لا شفاء

2 اذا ساد الصديقون فرح الشعب و اذا تسلط الشرير يئن الشعب

3 من يحب الحكمة يفرح اباه و رفيق الزواني يبدد مالا

4 الملك بالعدل يثبت الارض و القابل الهدايا يدمرها

5 الرجل الذي يطري صاحبه يبسط شبكة لرجليه

6 في معصية رجل شرير شرك اما الصديق فيترنم و يفرح

7 الصديق يعرف دعوى الفقراء اما الشرير فلا يفهم معرفة

8 الناس المستهزئون يفتنون المدينة اما الحكماء فيصرفون الغضب

9 رجل حكيم ان حاكم رجلا احمق فان غضب و ان ضحك فلا راحة

10 اهل الدماء يبغضون الكامل اما المستقيمون فيسالون عن نفسه

11 الجاهل يظهر كل غيظه و الحكيم يسكنه اخيرا

12 الحاكم المصغي الى كلام كذب كل خدامه اشرار


الرجل الذي يتملق غيره  ينصب فخا ً  لخطواته كما ورد في  امثال 29 : 5 " الرجل الذي يطري صاحبه يبسط شبكة لرجليه " إن هذا واضح ٌ تماما ً فكل شخص ٍ يرغب ان يكون محبوبا ً وهذا ما يدفعنا لتشجيع الاطراء وايجاد المبررات له ، وفي الحقيقة هناك الكثيرون ممن لا يعتبرون الاطراء شيئا ً خاطئا ً بل انهم يستخدمونه كأداة ٍ سهلة ٍ تتيح لهم التقدم وتحقيق اهدافهم ، لكن بحسب ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس فانه في كل مرة نستخدم فيها الاطراء فكأننا ننصب فخا ً ونؤذي الاشخاص الذين يقعون فيه . تجنب استخدام الاطراء لخداع الآخرين وكن صادقا حينما  تمتدح الآخرين  على انجازاتهم أو مظهرهم او شخصياتهم ، في الوقت نفسه لا تصدق كل ما تسمعه ُ من اطراء ٍ عنك بل اعمل بكل امانة ٍ على تقييم قدراتك ومظهرك وشخصيتك . اعرف جوانب القوة وجوانب الضعف لديك حتى تتمكن من تمييز الاوقات التي يجاملك فيها الآخرون . تعلّم ان تميز بين الحقيقة والاطراء ، وتعلّم ان تقبل الثناء الحقيقي من الآخرين ، وأن تشكرهم عليه .


----------



## fauzi (13 أغسطس 2013)

687 -
ربما يحلم كل شخص ٍ بأن يربح في اليانصيب او ان تنهال عليه ثروة ٌ ما من حيث لا يدري ، فنحن جميعنا نتخيل كيف يمكن لحياتنا ان تتغير بالكامل وكيف انها ستصبح افضل وايسر مع وجود الكثير من المال بحوزتنا 

( امثال 30 : 1 – 14 )

1 كلام أجور ابن متقية مسا. وحي هذا الرجل إلى إيثيئيل، إلى إيثيئيل وأكال

2 إني أبلد من كل إنسان، وليس لي فهم إنسان

3 ولم أتعلم الحكمة، ولم أعرف معرفة القدوس

4 من صعد إلى السماوات ونزل ؟ من جمع الريح في حفنتيه ؟ من صر المياه في ثوب ؟ من ثبت جميع أطراف الأرض ؟ ما اسمه ؟ وما اسم ابنه إن عرفت

5 كل كلمة من الله نقية. ترس هو للمحتمين به

6 لا تزد على كلماته لئلا يوبخك فتكذب

7 اثنتين سألت منك، فلا تمنعهما عني قبل أن أموت

8 أبعد عني الباطل والكذب. لا تعطني فقرا ولا غنى. أطعمني خبز فريضتي

9 لئلا أشبع وأكفر وأقول: من هو الرب ؟، أو لئلا أفتقر وأسرق وأتخذ اسم إلهي باطلا

10 لا تشك عبدا إلى سيده لئلا يلعنك فتأثم

11 جيل يلعن أباه ولا يبارك أمه

12 جيل طاهر في عيني نفسه، وهو لم يغتسل من قذره

13 جيل ما أرفع عينيه، وحواجبه مرتفعة

14 جيل أسنانه سيوف، وأضراسه سكاكين، لأكل المساكين عن الأرض والفقراء من بين الناس


لقد صلى آجور كاتب هذا الاصحاح من سفر الامثال قائلا ً : " لا تعطني فقرا ولا غنى " يعتقد البعض ان المال يمكن ان يحل جميع مشاكلهم ويعتقد البعض الآخر انه لن يحل جميع مشاكلهم ، لكن هاتين الفئتين مخطئتين في ذلك ، فمحبة المال هي اصل كل شر ، فإن حصلنا على الكثير من المال فقد يتولد لدينا انطباع ٌ كاذب ٌ بأننا لسنا بحاجة ٍ الى الله ، لهذا علينا ان نتعلم من الرسول بولس كيف نعيش بالقليل او الكثير . 
اجعل صلاة اجور صلاتك الشخصية . اطلب من الله ان يحميك من اشتهاء الممتلكات المادية وأن ينير قلبك وعقلك لتعرف ان هذه الاشياء لا تدوم . في الوقت نفسه اطلب من الله أن يعزز ثقتك به وبأنه سيسدد احتياجاتك . 


[YOUTUBE]Zn3fENadHUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (14 أغسطس 2013)

688 -
لقد وصلت الكثير من النساء الى تقاطع طرق ٍ حرج ٍ في حياتهم ، فبعض النساء العاملات يأسفن لأنهن غي قادرات على تخصيص المزيد من الوقت لابنائهن وبعض ربات البيوت يأسفن لانهن لا يعملن . المرأة الحكيمة ستفكر مليا ً بالاصحاح 31 من سفر الامثال وخلافا ً للاعتقاد السائد فإن هذا المقطع الكتابي لا يصف امرأة مثالية ً جدا ً يعسر وجودها في هذا الكون بل هو يوجه انظارنا الى ان الصفة الرئيسية للمرأة الفاضلة هي التوازن


( امثال 31 : 10 – 31 ) 
10 اِمْرَأَةٌ فَاضِلَةٌ مَنْ يَجِدُهَا؟ لأَنَّ ثَمَنَهَا يَفُوقُ اللآلِئَ .
11 بِهَا يَثِقُ قَلْبُ زَوْجِهَا فَلاَ يَحْتَاجُ إِلَى غَنِيمَةٍ.
12 تَصْنَعُ لَهُ خَيْرًا لاَ شَرًّا كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِهَا.
13 تَطْلُبُ صُوفًا وَكَتَّانًا وَتَشْتَغِلُ بِيَدَيْنِ رَاضِيَتَيْنِ.
14 هِيَ كَسُفُنِ التَّاجِرِ. تَجْلِبُ طَعَامَهَا مِنْ بَعِيدٍ.
15 وَتَقُومُ إِذِ اللَّيْلُ بَعْدُ وَتُعْطِي أَكْلاً لأَهْلِ بَيْتِهَا وَفَرِيضَةً لِفَتَيَاتِهَا.
16 تَتَأَمَّلُ حَقْلاً فَتَأْخُذُهُ، وَبِثَمَرِ يَدَيْهَا تَغْرِسُ كَرْمًا.
17 تُنَطِّقُ حَقَوَيْهَا بِالْقُوَّةِ وَتُشَدِّدُ ذِرَاعَيْهَا.
18 تَشْعُرُ أَنَّ تِجَارَتَهَا جَيِّدَةٌ. سِرَاجُهَا لاَ يَنْطَفِئُ فِي اللَّيْلِ.
19 تَمُدُّ يَدَيْهَا إِلَى الْمِغْزَلِ ، وَتُمْسِكُ كَفَّاهَا بِالْفَلْكَةِ.
20 تَبْسُطُ كَفَّيْهَا لِلْفَقِيرِ، وَتَمُدُّ يَدَيْهَا إِلَى الْمِسْكِينِ.
21 لاَ تَخْشَى عَلَى بَيْتِهَا مِنَ الثَّلْجِ، لأَنَّ كُلَّ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهَا لاَبِسُونَ حُلَلاً.
22 تَعْمَلُ لِنَفْسِهَا مُوَشَّيَاتٍ. لِبْسُهَا بُوصٌ وَأُرْجُوانٌ.
23 زَوْجُهَا مَعْرُوفٌ فِي الأَبْوَابِ حِينَ يَجْلِسُ بَيْنَ مَشَايخِ الأَرْضِ.
24 تَصْنَعُ قُمْصَانًا وَتَبِيعُهَا، وَتَعْرِضُ مَنَاطِقَ عَلَى الْكَنْعَانِيِّ.
25 اَلْعِزُّ وَالْبَهَاءُ لِبَاسُهَا، وَتَضْحَكُ عَلَى الزَّمَنِ الآتِي.
26 تَفْتَحُ فَمَهَا بِالْحِكْمَةِ ، وَفِي لِسَانِهَا سُنَّةُ الْمَعْرُوفِ.
27 تُرَاقِبُ طُرُقَ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهَا، وَلاَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزَ الْكَسَلِ.
28 يَقُومُ أَوْلاَدُهَا وَيُطَوِّبُونَهَا. زَوْجُهَا أَيْضًا فَيَمْدَحُهَا:
29 «بَنَاتٌ كَثِيرَاتٌ عَمِلْنَ فَضْلاً، أَمَّا أَنْتِ فَفُقْتِ عَلَيْهِنَّ جَمِيعًا».
30 اَلْحُسْنُ غِشٌّ وَالْجَمَالُ بَاطِلٌ ، أَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ الْمُتَّقِيَةُ الرَّبَّ فَهِيَ تُمْدَحُ.
31 أَعْطُوهَا مِنْ ثَمَرِ يَدَيْهَا، وَلْتَمْدَحْهَا أَعْمَالُهَا فِي الأَبْوَابِ.



يمتلك البعض مفهوما ً خاطئا ً بأن المرأة المثالية في الكتاب المقدس هي امرأة ٌ سلبية ولا تفعل شيئا ً آخر غير الاعمال المنزلية ، لكن الأمر ليس كذلك ، فهذه المرأة تقوم بدورها كزوجة ٍ وكأم ٍ على اكمل وجه ومع هذا فإن قوتها وكرامتها لا تنبعان من انجازاتها بل من اكرامها وتوقيرها لله كما ان جاذبيتها تنبع من قوة شخصيتها . يستطيع اي شخص ان يتعلم الدرس التالي سواء أكان ذكرا ً أم انثى . الشخص التقي هو الذي يسعى جاهدا ً كي يتمتع بشخصية قوية  وبالنزاهة وبالتكريس وبالتوازن .


----------



## fauzi (15 أغسطس 2013)

689 - 
العالم مليء بخيانة الامانة ، في كل مكان وكل مجتمع كثيرون يخونون الامانة . والعالم مليء بنقض العهود ، في كل مكان وكل مجتمع كثيرون ينقضون عهودهم . والانسان العاقل هو من لا يستأمن من ليسو اهلا ً لأن يؤتمنوا ، ولا أن  يطمئن الى عهد من لا يستطيع ان يحفظ كلمته ويفي بوعده . هذا جعل الناس يعيشون لا يطمئنون لبعضهم البعض ، يخافون ، ينامون بعين مغلقة واخرى مفتوحة حذرة كالثعالب الخائفة القلقة . وحين يكون لديك شيء ٌ تريد ان تسلمه لأحد تتردد وتفكر الف مرة . وحين يسلمك احد شيء ً تظل حذرا ً متحفظا ً تفحص وتحصي ما استلمت . وهذا ينعكس كثيرا ً على علاقتنا بالرب ، نتردد ان نسلمه ما يطلبه منا . يطلب منا ان نتبعه فنتلقت حولنا في شك ونتحرك في حذر . يطلب منا ان نصدّق كلامه ونطيعه فنفحص كل كلمة ٍ وندقق في كل أمر . يسألنا ان نقدم اموالنا له فنقبض ايدينا ونغلق خزائننا عنه . يسألنا ان نقدم ذواتنا وحياتنا فنخشى ذلك لئلا نضيعها ونفقدها . الله امين وإن كنا غير امناء فهو يبقى امينا لن يقدر ان ينكر نفسه . والله محب ، والمحب الامين لا يبدد ما نأتمنه عليه بل يزيده ويباركه  . كيف لا نستأمن الله على حياتنا واموالنا وطريقنا وبيوتنا  وأهل بيتنا . حين نسلمه حياتنا يغنيها . حين نسلمه اموالنا يضاعفها ويكثرها . حين نسلمه طريقنا يرشدنا . حين نسلمه بيوتنا واهلنا يحفظنا ويباركنا . يقول بولس الرسول لنا : " فَأَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ بِرَأْفَةِ اللهِ أَنْ تُقَدِّمُوا أَجْسَادَكُمْ ذَبِيحَةً حَيَّةً مُقَدَّسَةً مَرْضِيَّةً عِنْدَ اللهِ، عِبَادَتَكُمُ الْعَقْلِيَّةَ. " (رومية 12: 1 ) يريدنا ان نثق في الله  فنحمل اجسادنا ونرفعها على مذبح الرب ، نقدمها له . طلب الله من ابراهيم ان يقدم ابنه وحيده الذي يحبه ذبيحة له . لم يتردد ابراهيم فهو يعرف الله ويؤمن بوعوده  وعهوده بجعله امة ً كبيرة . ومع انه يعرف ان اسحق هو السبيل الوحيد ليصبح امة ً كبيرة كما وعده الله ، لكنه اخذ اسحق وسار به الى مكان ٍ بعيد وقيده ورفعه ووضعه على المذبح . آمن بالرب ووثق به ، لم يتردد ، لم يشك ، استأمنه على ابنه فانقذه . ويقول الرسول : "  قَدِّمُوا ذَوَاتِكُمْ للهِ كَأَحْيَاءٍ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ وَأَعْضَاءَكُمْ آلاَتِ بِرّ للهِ. " (  رومية 6: 13 ) 
هل تقدم ذاتك لله كحي ٍ من الموت ؟ هل تقدم اعضائك آلات بر ٍ لله ؟ كيف تتردد ، كيف تخشى ؟ كيف تشك في  امانة ذاك الذي مات لأجلك ؟ هو مات لأجلك ، قدم نفسه على الصليب ذبيحة ً لأجلك ، أتحتاج لدليل ٍ آخر عن أمانته ؟ سلمه ذاتك ، سلمه حياتك .


----------



## fauzi (16 أغسطس 2013)

690 - 
بين الحين والآخر يفكر كل شخص تقريبا ً في بعض الامنيات قائلا ً : (  لو أن ) وعادة ما تقوده هذه الفكرة الى عالم من الاحلام الوردية ، وهكذا فإن ينبوع السعادة يبقى بعيد المنال دائما ً ( لو أن ) . يبدأ سليمان سفر الجامعة بالتأمل في ماضيه والحديث عن التغيير الذي طرأ عليه . وكما هو حالنا جميعا ً فقد كان سليمان يتوق للسعادة لكنه يدوّن  لنا هنا ما وجده  :

سفر الجامعة الاصحاح الاول : 1 – 15 

1 كلام الجامعة ابن داود الملك في أورشليم

2 باطل الأباطيل ، قال الجامعة: باطل الأباطيل ، الكل باطل

3 ما الفائدة للإنسان من كل تعبه الذي يتعبه تحت الشمس

4 دور يمضي ودور يجيء ، والأرض قائمة إلى الأبد

5 والشمس تشرق ، والشمس تغرب ، وتسرع إلى موضعها حيث تشرق

6 الريح تذهب إلى الجنوب، وتدور إلى الشمال. تذهب دائرة دورانا، وإلى مداراتها ترجع الريح

7 كل الأنهار تجري إلى البحر، والبحر ليس بملآن. إلى المكان الذي جرت منه الأنهار إلى هناك تذهب راجعة

8 كل الكلام يقصر. لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يخبر بالكل. العين لا تشبع من النظر، والأذن لا تمتلئ من السمع

9 ما كان فهو ما يكون ، والذي صنع فهو الذي يصنع ، فليس تحت الشمس جديد

10 إن وجد شيء يقال عنه : انظر. هذا جديد. فهو منذ زمان كان في الدهور التي كانت قبلنا

11 ليس ذكر للأولين. والآخرون أيضا الذين سيكونون ، لا يكون لهم ذكر عند الذين يكونون بعدهم

12 أنا الجامعة كنت ملكا على إسرائيل في أورشليم

13 ووجهت قلبي للسؤال والتفتيش بالحكمة عن كل ما عمل تحت السماوات. هو عناء رديء جعلها الله لبني البشر ليعنوا فيه

14 رأيت كل الأعمال التي عملت تحت الشمس فإذا الكل باطل وقبض الريح

15 الأعوج لا يمكن أن يقوم ، والنقص لا يمكن أن يجبر



هل ستكون انسانا ً اكثر سعادة ً اذا حصلت على المزيد من المال  او الشهرة او النفوذ ؟  يخبرنا العالم ان نطلب السعادة  وان نفعل كل ما بوسعنا لبلوغها . كما ان العالم يقدم لنا الكثير  من الوعود التي تتطلب منا  جميعها ان  نتكل على شيء ٍ ما او  خبرة ما لا تدوم . لقد كان سليمان يمتلك كل شيء ٍ يعتقد العالم بانه بحاجة ٍ اليه لضمان السعادة والرضا ، لكن حينما تأمل سليمان في حياته ِ اكتشف ان ثروته وسلطانه ومركزه ونسائه وانجازاته لم تجعله سعيدا ً ولم تجعل الحياة ذات معنى ً بالنسبة له ...
خلافا ً لنظرة العالم يقول الكتاب المقدس إن السعادة الحقيقية والدائمة تنبع من ارضاء الله ، فالسعادة الحقيقية لا يمكن ان تأتي الا من خلال العلاقة الصحيحة مع الله .


----------



## fauzi (18 أغسطس 2013)

691 - بعد أن صُلب المسيح على تل الجلجثة ورآه عديد من الناس يموت ، انتشر الخبر وذاع بين الناس ، مات المسيح ، ضاع الرجاء ، انتهت القصة . هلل اليهود ، فرح الكتبة ، استراح الفريسييون ، استرخى الجند الرومانيون . لكن التلاميذ رأوه يقوم ويظهر لهم ويتحدث اليهم ويأكل معهم . المسيح قام ، امتلئت قلوبهم بخبر القيامة فبدأوا يعلنونه . وقف بطرس مملوء ً بالروح القدس الذي انكر المسيح امام جارية ، بقوة الروح القدس وقف شامخا ً امام الوف الجموع . اعلن بقوة قيامة المسيح ودعا الناس ان يتوبوا ويؤمنوا به ويعتمدوا باسمه . وتحرك الروح القدس في النفوس وقبلوا كلامه بفرح واعتمدوا وانضم ثلاثة آلاف . بطرس ويوحنا وهما داخلان الهيكل رأيا رجلا ً اعرج عند باب الهيكل يستعطي . مد بطرس يده وامسك  به واقامه باسم يسوع المسيح فقام وانطلق وهو يسبّح الله . جن جنون الكهنة وامروا جنود الهيكل ان يقبضوا عليهما ويضعوهما في الحبس . وعندمل حاكموهما وجدوا انهما يتمتعان بقوة خارقة وعرفا انهما كانا مع يسوع . فهددوهما واطلقوهما فانضما الى باقي الرفاق وكانوا مجتمعين معا ً يصلون فارتفعت القلوب والاصوات تسبّح الله وتمجده وتهتف له وتطلب تعضيده وعونه . قالوا : " وَالآنَ يَا رَبُّ، انْظُرْ إِلَى تَهْدِيدَاتِهِمْ، وَامْنَحْ عَبِيدَكَ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُوا بِكَلاَمِكَ بِكُلِّ مُجَاهَرَةٍ  ........ " وَلَمَّا صَلَّوْا تَزَعْزَعَ الْمَكَانُ الَّذِي كَانُوا مُجْتَمِعِينَ فِيهِ ، وَامْتَلأَ الْجَمِيعُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، وَكَانُوا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِكَلاَمِ اللهِ بِمُجَاهَرَةٍ.  (أعمال الرسل 4: 29 ، 31  ) بلا خوف ٍ بلا تردد بلا فتور  بلا ضعف .
 بدون روح الله لا تستطيع ان تجاهر بكلام الله ، بدون روح الله لا يكون لكلامك قوة  ، بدون روح الله لا تتلذذ ان تنادي بخلاص الله ، بدون روح الله لا تجد في نفسك رغبة . اعد\ الله لنا روحه ليتكلم بنا  ويتكلم فينا . لا نستطيع شيئا ً بدون الروح القدس " سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ ، وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُودًا  ............ إِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ. " (أعمال الرسل 1: 8 ) 
كم من مرة ٍ يحل بك فتور فتجد ايديك مسترخية وركبك مخلّعة . لا تقوى على السير لتحمل الاخبار السارة للعالم ولا على العمل على رفع العناء عن المعذبين . تتعثر الكلمات على لسانك وتتوه منك الافكار وتختلط الصور وتتداخل .  لا تحاول ان تجمع شتات نفسك وتعمل على استعادة قوتك  ، لن تستطيع ، كُف عن المحاولة وتوقف عن الجهاد واختلي بالرب وارفع قلبك معترفا ً باثمك . تطهر ، تخلص من الشوائب التي تعوق روح الله . انفض خطاياك عنك وتحرك ، واطلب من الله ان يملئك بالروح القدس ، اطلب منه ان تمتلئ بروح القوة من جديد ، ولا بد ان يسمع الله ويستجيب ، لا بد ان تمتلئ بالروح القدس وتعود الحيوية اليك . الله يعدنا بالروح القدس ويأمرنا بأن نمتلئ به ، فيقول : " امْتَلِئُوا بِالرُّوحِ " (أفسس 5: 18 ) اطلب وهو يسمع لك .


----------



## fauzi (19 أغسطس 2013)

692 - قد يعتقد البعض ان الاهتمام بالموضة والازياء هو شيء ٌ جديد ٌ على عالمنا ، لكن الحقيقة ان هذا الاهتمام كان يشغل الكثيرين منذ قرون ٌ طويلة ، فقد كانت نساء مملكة يهوذا في زمن النبي اشعياء شبيهات بالنساء في وقتنا الحاضر من حيث شغفهن بالاشياء وعبوديتهن للموضة الى درجة اغضبت الله وجعلته يرسل النبي اشعياء لتقويمهن . لاحظ العرض اللطيف الذي يقدمه الله لشعبه والاسباب التي تدعونا لتوقير الله وبعض الاخطاء السيئة التي يحسن بنا تجنبها وكيف صار اشعياء خادما ً لله .

اشعياء 3 : 14 – 26 
14 الرب يدخل في المحاكمة مع شيوخ شعبه و رؤسائهم و انتم قد اكلتم الكرم سلب البائس في بيوتكم

15 ما لكم تسحقون شعبي و تطحنون وجوه البائسين يقول السيد رب الجنود

16 و قال الرب من اجل ان بنات صهيون يتشامخن و يمشين ممدودات الاعناق و غامزات بعيونهن و خاطرات في مشيهن و يخشخشن بارجلهن

17 يصلع السيد هامة بنات صهيون و يعري الرب عورتهن

18 ينزع السيد في ذلك اليوم زينة الخلاخيل و الضفائر و الاهلة

19 و الحلق و الاساور و البراقع

20 و العصائب و السلاسل و المناطق و حناجر الشمامات و الاحراز

21 و الخواتم و خزائم الانف

22 و الثياب المزخرفة و العطف و الاردية و الاكياس

23 و المرائي و القمصان و العمائم و الازر

24 فيكون عوض الطيب عفونة و عوض المنطقة حبل و عوض الجدائل قرعة و عوض الديباج زنار مسح و عوض الجمال كي

25 رجالك يسقطون بالسيف و ابطالك في الحرب

26 فتئن و تنوح ابوابها و هي فارغة تجلس على الارض




لم تكن نبوات النبي اشعياء تدين النساء بسبب شرائهن للملابس الجميلة او الحلي والمجوهرات الثمينة او مساحيق التجميل بل انه كان يدين مواقفهن المتعرجفة واهتمامهن الزائد بانفسهن . إن الظهور بمظهر حسن ليس شيئا خاطئا ً في حد ذاته لكن حين نصبح مهووسين بمظهرنا الخارجي على حساب اطاعتنا لاوامر الله نكون قد تجاوزنا حدودنا وضللنا الطريق القويم .
احرص على الحفاظ على  التوازن بين مظهرك الخارجي واتمامك لاولوياتك ومسؤولياتك . تذكر ان الله يهتم بشخصيتك اكثر مما يهتم بمظهرك الخارجي . استخدم ما تملكه لمساعدة الآخرين لا للظهور بمظهر ٍ معين امامهم او لترك انطباع ٍ محدد ٍ لديهم .


----------



## fauzi (21 أغسطس 2013)

693 - وقف العالم مشدوها حينما هبط  رواد المركبة الفضائية  ابولو على سطح القمر للمرة الاولى ، وقد كان ذلك انجازا ً عظيما ً بالفعل لأنه كان شيء يحصل لأول مرة ٍ في تاريخ البشرية . لكن هذا الحدث عزز الاعتقاد بأن العلم يمكن ان ينقذ البشر من جميع الامراض . كان هناك اعتقاد ٌ مشابه ٌ لدى شعب دمشق في القديم ، فقد كانو يصنعون الاصنام ويعبدونها لأنهم ادارو ظهورهم لله ، فقد انبأ هم الله باخبار محزنة .

اشعياء 17 : 1 – 7 ، 12 – 14 

1 وحي من جهة دمشق : هوذا دمشق تزال من بين المدن وتكون رجمة ردم

2 مدن عروعير متروكة. تكون للقطعان ، فتربض وليس من يخيف

3 ويزول الحصن من أفرايم والملك من دمشق وبقية أرام. فتصير كمجد بني إسرائيل، يقول رب الجنود

4 ويكون في ذلك اليوم أن مجد يعقوب يذل ، وسمانة لحمه تهزل

5 ويكون كجمع الحصادين الزرع، وذراعه تحصد السنابل، ويكون كمن يلقط سنابل في وادي رفايم

6 وتبقى فيه خصاصة كنفض زيتونة، حبتان أو ثلاث في رأس الفرع، وأربع أو خمس في أفنان المثمرة، يقول الرب إله إسرائيل

7 في ذلك اليوم يلتفت الإنسان إلى صانعه وتنظر عيناه إلى قدوس إسرائيل

12 آه ضجيج شعوب كثيرة تضج كضجيج البحر، وهدير قبائل تهدر كهدير مياه غزيرة

13 قبائل تهدر كهدير مياه كثيرة. ولكنه ينتهرها فتهرب بعيدا، وتطرد كعصافة الجبال أمام الريح، وكالجل أمام الزوبعة

14 في وقت المساء إذا رعب. قبل الصبح ليسوا هم. هذا نصيب ناهبينا وحظ سالبينا


كان شعب دمشق في القديم يضعون رجائهم وامالهم في اصنامهم وقوتهم الذاتية ، لهذا فقد كانت رسالة الله لهم من خلال نبيه اشعياء هي ان مدنهم ستهدم بالكامل وتُصبح خرابا ً . لقد تحول اهل دمشق في القديم  عن الاله القادر على تخليصهم وانقاذهم وراحوا يتكلون على انفسهم وعلى تلك الالهة الباطلة التي هي من صنع ايديهم . 
كثيرا ً ما نتكل على معرفتنا وعلى التقنيات الحديثة ، اجهزة الحاسوب الاسرع والادوية الاكثر فعالية وغيرها ، ونضع رجائنا فيها لتخليصنا من امراضنا ومتاعبنا ، لكن الاتكال على التقنيات البشرية عوضا ً عن الاتكال على الله هو خطأ كبير بل هو اشبه ما يكون بعبادة الاصنام  ، وهذا لا يعني ان الوسائل التقنية الجيدة ليس لها مكان ٌ في حياتنا لكن لا ينبغي علينا ان نجعلها الهة ً تسود علينا ،  لهذا انظر نظرة تقدير واحترام للتقدم العلمي لكن لا تنحني له .


----------



## fauzi (22 أغسطس 2013)

694 - في الرواية الكلاسيكية ( مزرعة الحيوان ) للكاتب جورج أورويل ، تتمتع جميع الحيوانات بحقوق ٍ متساوية ٍ الى ان تبدأ بعض الحيوانات في اعتبار نفسها اكثر قيمة ً من غيرها . إن الله لا يحكم على الاشخاص بصورة ٍ سطحية بل هو يدينهم بحسب شخصياتهم وليس بحسب مظهرهم الخارجي 

اشعياء 25 : 1 – 10 
1 يارب، أنت إلهي أعظمك. أحمد اسمك لأنك صنعت عجبا. مقاصدك منذ القديم أمانة وصدق

2 لأنك جعلت مدينة رجمة. قرية حصينة ردما. قصر أعاجم أن لا تكون مدينة. لا يبنى إلى الأبد

3 لذلك يكرمك شعب قوي ، وتخاف منك قرية أمم عتاة

4 لأنك كنت حصنا للمسكين، حصنا للبائس في ضيقه، ملجأ من السيل ، ظلا من الحر، إذ كانت نفخة العتاة كسيل على حائط

5 كحر في يبس تخفض ضجيج الأعاجم. كحر بظل غيم يذل غناء العتاة

6 ويصنع رب الجنود لجميع الشعوب في هذا الجبل وليمة سمائن، وليمة خمر على دردي ، سمائن ممخة ، دردي مصفى

7 ويفني في هذا الجبل وجه النقاب. النقاب الذي على كل الشعوب، والغطاء المغطى به على كل الأمم

8 يبلع الموت إلى الأبد، ويمسح السيد الرب الدموع عن كل الوجوه، وينزع عار شعبه عن كل الأرض ، لأن الرب قد تكلم

9 ويقال في ذلك اليوم : هوذا هذا إلهنا. انتظرناه فخلصنا. هذا هو الرب انتظرناه. نبتهج ونفرح بخلاصه

10 لأن يد الرب تستقر على هذا الجبل ، ويداس موآب في مكانه كما يداس التبن في ماء المزبلة


يسبّح النبي اشعياء الله على عظمته ِ ويصف اعماله ُ الرائعة ، وهو يسبّح الله بصورة خاصة بسبب الخلاص الذي اعده لجميع التائبين عن خطاياهم ، فالله يرحب بكل الشعوب كما ورد في الاصحاح 25 : 6 ... وكما نرى في هذه الآيات فإن مأدبة الرب تضم أناس من كل الأمم والشعوب وهذا يعني ان جميع الرجال والنساء الذين يحبون الله من كل لون ٍ وعرق ٍ ولسان سيسكنون معا ً في السماء دون اي تمييز ٍ او تفرقة عنصرية .
 كن مستعدا ً لمشاركة حياتك مع الاشخاص الآخرين المختلفين عنك ولا تنظر اليهم نظرة كبرياء بسبب جنسهم او لونهم او عاداتهم  او لغتهم ، ولا يجب ان يغيب عن ذهنك ان ايمانهم بالمسيح وثقتهم به يعني انهم اخوانك واخواتك في المسيح ، وانهم سيجلسون معك على مائدة وليمة الرب . لذلك اقبل الآخرين كما يقبلهم الله .


----------



## fauzi (23 أغسطس 2013)

695 - إن كنت محبطا ً بشأن ايمانك وتفكر في التخلي عن الله فانتظر قليلا ً فالنبي اشعياء يود ان يقول لك شيئا ً ما هنا ، واطمأن فجميعها اخبار ٌ مفرحة 

اشعياء 1 – 8 ، 11 

1 اسمعوا لي أيها التابعون البر الطالبون الرب: انظروا إلى الصخر الذي منه قطعتم، وإلى نقرة الجب التي منها حفرتم

2 انظروا إلى إبراهيم أبيكم، وإلى سارة التي ولدتكم. لأني دعوته وهو واحد وباركته وأكثرته

3 فإن الرب قد عزى صهيون. عزى كل خربها، ويجعل بريتها كعدن، وباديتها كجنة الرب. الفرح والابتهاج يوجدان فيها. الحمد وصوت الترنم

4 انصتوا إلي يا شعبي ، ويا أمتي اصغي إلي: لأن شريعة من عندي تخرج، وحقي أثبته نورا للشعوب

5 قريب بري. قد برز خلاصي، وذراعاي يقضيان للشعوب. إياي ترجو الجزائر وتنتظر ذراعي

6 ارفعوا إلى السماوات عيونكم، وانظروا إلى الأرض من تحت. فإن السماوات كالدخان تضمحل، والأرض كالثوب تبلى، وسكانها كالبعوض يموتون. أما خلاصي فإلى الأبد يكون وبري لا ينقض

7 اسمعوا لي يا عارفي البر، الشعب الذي شريعتي في قلبه: لا تخافوا من تعيير الناس، ومن شتائمهم لا ترتاعوا

8 لأنه كالثوب يأكلهم العث، وكالصوف يأكلهم السوس. أما بري فإلى الأبد يكون، وخلاصي إلى دور الأدوار
.
.
.
11 ومفديو الرب يرجعون ويأتون إلى صهيون بالترنم، وعلى رؤوسهم فرح أبدي. ابتهاج وفرح يدركانهم . يهرب الحزن والتنهد


لم يكن شعب اسرائيل باكمله يزدري بالله فقد كانت هناك فئة ٌ قليلة ٌ تحب الله وتطيع شريعته . يُطلق على هذه الفئة عادة ً اسم ( البقية )  في الكتاب المقدس . وكما هو حال الاقليات دائما ً فقد كان الآخرون يزدرون بهذه المجموعة الصغيرة ويسخرون منها بسبب اختلافها عنهم . وفي هذه الحالة كانت هذه الاساءات تنهال عليهم لانهم يحبون الله ويطيعونه . لكن النبي اشعياء يحمل بعض النبوات لهم ايضا ً وقد اعطتهم هذه النبوات بعض الرجاء لكي يتمكنوا من مواجهة تلك الاهانات و الاساءات التي كانت تنهال عليهم بسبب نمط حياتهم الذي يمجّد الله . لا يجدر بنا ان نخاف حينما يسيء الينا الناس بسبب  خياراتنا الاخلاقية ، فالاهم من ذلك هو ان الله معنا وهو سيساعدنا على اجتياز تلك الازمة . إن كان الناس يسخرون منك او يبغضونك بسبب ذهابك الى الكنيسة او بسبب اخلاصك لشريك حياتك ،  تذكّر  بانهم لا يعارضونك انت شخصيا ً فحسب بل يعارضون الله الذي سيتعامل  معهم في الوقت المناسب لذلك ركز اهتمامك على محبة الله وطاعته وعندها سوف تنال بركة ً من الله


----------



## fauzi (24 أغسطس 2013)

696 - هل تعرف نفسك ؟ هل تعرف نفسك جيدا ً ؟ هل تعرف قيمة نفسك ؟ قد تزيد من قدر نفسك ، تتصور نفسك اكثر من واقعها فتتكبر وتتعالى وتتشامخ . وقد تقلل من قدر نفسك ، تتصور نفسك اقل من واقعها فتتضع وتتدانى وتتصاغر . المقياس الحقيقي لنفسك ليس انت ولا الناس ، المقياس الحقيقي هو الله . يقول داود النبي : "   إِذَا أَرَى سَمَاوَاتِكَ عَمَلَ أَصَابِعِكَ ، الْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ الَّتِي كَوَّنْتَهَا ، َمَنْ هُوَ الإِنْسَانُ حَتَّى تَذكُرَهُ؟ وَابْنُ آدَمَ حَتَّى تَفْتَقِدَهُ ؟ وَتَنْقُصَهُ قَلِيلاً عَنِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ ، وَبِمَجْدٍ وَبَهَاءٍ تُكَلِّلُه ُ. تُسَلِّطُهُ عَلَى أَعْمَالِ يَدَيْكَ. جَعَلْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ تَحْتَ قَدَمَيْه ِ: " مزمور 8 : 3 – 6 ) الله ذكر الانسان ، ميزّه عن  كل الخلائق ،  سلطه على كل ما عمله  . وضع فيه العقل والارادة ، جعله موضوع حبه ، جاء لاجله ومات وقام . جعل الله في الانسان قدرات خارقة كامنة ،  سلّحه باسلحة خاصة جسدا ً وعقلا ً وروحا ً . والانسان الناجح هو الذي يسعى ليكتشف نفسه ويعرف ويستخدم قدراته . الطاقة موجودة في العالم منذ الخليقة  ، وعاش الانسان عصورا ً في الظلام . لم يخلق الانسان الطاقة ليدير المحركات ويضيء الظلام ويغير ملامح الحياة ،  لم يخلقها لكنه اكتشفها واستغلها لخدمته وراحته ورفاهيته وسعادته . كثيرون منا يعيشون تعساء ودواخلهم ينابيع من السعادة لم تنفجر بعد . يعيشون في ضعف وهزيمة ٍ وعجز ٍ وضِعة وبداخلهم قوة وقدرة لم تظهر بعد  . السعادة موجودة داخل الانسان ،  وضعها الله فيه  منذ ان قال : كُن فكان  . الفرح والبهجة والانتصار والعزة داخلك ، اكتشفها ثم استخدمها . الله يتيح لنا ذلك كله بالنسمة التي نفخها فينا ،  نسمة الحياة التي جعلتنا احياء . كثيرا ً ما نركّز لنعرف أنفسنا على مظهرنا الخارجي ، على بنياننا الجسدي . وهذا الشكل المادي برغم اعجازه وصعوبة فهمه لكنه امام العلم معلوم . اما الروح ، روح الله الذي بداخلنا فهذا هو الأحق  بالفهم والادراك  . وقف حزقيال النبي وسط واد ٍ سحيق مملوء بالعظام الجافة اليابسة ، وقال الله له : "  أَتَحْيَا هذِهِ الْعِظَامُ " (حزقيال 37: 3 ) وتحيّر حزقيال ، وقال الله : تنبأ عليها . وتنبأ  ، وارتعشت العظام وتقاربت وتجمعت واكتست بالعصب و باللحم والجلد . ثم امره الله بأن يتنبا ليحل فيها الروح ، فدخل فيها الروح وحيت وقامت جيشا ً عظيما ً . يقول الله : " هأَنَذَا أُدْخِلُ فِيكُمْ رُوحًا فَتَحْيَوْنَ . " (  حزقيال 37: 5 ) نحن نحيا بروح الله . هذا الروح ، روح الله الذي يجعل لك قيمة ً ووزنا ً وقدرا ً ،  والروح القدس يحل في المؤمن بدخول المسيح في قلبه عند الولادة الجديدة .  حين يحل الروح القدس في الانسان يصبح هيكلا ً لسكنى الله . نعم روح الله يسكن فيك ، فانت ابن الله ،  ابن الله الحي .


----------



## fauzi (25 أغسطس 2013)

697 - غالبا ً ما يستغرق اتخاذ القرارات الهامة وقتا ً طويلا ً ، ففي العادة لا يقدم المرء على الزواج او على شراء بيت او على الانجاب لمجرد فكرة ٍ عابرة ، لكن من ناحية ٍ اخرى فإن بعض الامور تتطلب قرارا ً حاسما ً وفوريا ً فالفرصة المتاحة اليوم قد تضيع غدا ً .
 تحتوي الآيات الكتابية ادناه على عرض ٍ من الله لانتهاز اللحظة الآنية :

اشعياء 55 : 1 – 9 


1 أيها العطاش جميعا هلموا إلى المياه، والذي ليس له فضة تعالوا اشتروا وكلوا. هلموا اشتروا بلا فضة وبلا ثمن خمرا ولبنا

2 لماذا تزنون فضة لغير خبز، وتعبكم لغير شبع ؟ استمعوا لي استماعا وكلوا الطيب، ولتتلذذ بالدسم أنفسكم

3 أميلوا آذانكم وهلموا إلي. اسمعوا فتحيا أنفسكم. وأقطع لكم عهدا أبديا، مراحم داود الصادقة

4 هوذا قد جعلته شارعا للشعوب، رئيسا وموصيا للشعوب

5 ها أمة لا تعرفها تدعوها، وأمة لم تعرفك تركض إليك، من أجل الرب إلهك وقدوس إسرائيل لأنه قد مجدك

6 اطلبوا الرب ما دام يوجد. ادعوه وهو قريب

7 ليترك الشرير طريقه ، ورجل الإثم أفكاره، وليتب إلى الرب فيرحمه، وإلى إلهنا لأنه يكثر الغفران

8 لأن أفكاري ليست أفكاركم، ولا طرقكم طرقي، يقول الرب

9 لأنه كما علت السماوات عن الأرض ، هكذا علت طرقي عن طرقكم وأفكاري عن أفكاركم




قال النبي اشعياء لشعبه ان لا يتوانوا عن دعوة الله طالما هو قريب ( اشعياء 55 : 6 ،7 ) لقد اراد منهم ان يتجاوبوا مع الله دون ابطاء ٍ طالما ان الفرصة متاحة ً امامهم . إن الله لا يظهر بين الحين والآخر ثم يتركنا ،  كما انه لا ينتظر الى ما لا نهاية بينما نفكر نحن فيما اذا كنا سنتجاوب معه ام لا ن لهذا فإن التأخير المتعمد في اتخاذ القرار بشان قبول المسيح او عدم قبوله يعتبر اختبارا ً لصبر الله . لا تختبر صبر الله ولا تنتظر الى ان تصبح  مستعدا ً لدعوته الى حياتك . إن قبول الله في مرحلة ٍ متأخرة ٍ من الحياة يمكن ان يكون اصعب بكثير من قبوله في هذه اللحظة ،  والاسوأ من هذا هو ان يوافيك الموت بغتة ً أو ان يرجع المسيح لادانة الأرض قبل اتخاذك القرار الحاسم فيما يتعلق باتباعه ،  لذلك اطلب وجه الله الآن طالما انك تستطيع وقبل فوات الآوان ،  فسوف يأتي يوم ٌ يكون الآوان فيه قد فات بالفعل .


[YOUTUBE]=5wTLx5p9jrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (26 أغسطس 2013)

698 - بالكاد يحدث اي شيء ٍ للصخور الساحلية التي تضربها الامواج مرارا ً وتكرارا ً ، فالماء لا يُقارن بالصخور . صحيح إن الأمواج تضرب الصخور بصورة مستمرة  لكن الصخور تفوز ومع ذلك  لا بد للامواج ان تترك اثرا ً ضئيلا ً على الصخور في كل مرة ٍ تلطمها فيها ، وهكذا إن رجعت بعد سنوات ٍ طويلة فسوف ترى التأثير المتراكم لامواج البحر على الصخور حيث انها تنحتها  وتبليها . كان حال النبي اشعياء مثل حال تلك الأمواج المتواصلة ، فقد تابع التحدث مع شعبه مرة ً تلو الأخرى  محذرا ً اياهم من عواقب افعالهم ومذكرا ً اياهم بحاجتهم للتغيير ، لكنهم كانو اشبه بتلك الصخور ، أي انهم لم يستجيبوا له آنذاك ،  لذلك فقد ركع على ركبتيه وراح يصلي لأجلهم .

اشعياء 62 : 1 ، 6 – 12 

1 من أجل صهيون لا أسكت ، ومن أجل أورشليم لا أهدأ، حتى يخرج برها كضياء وخلاصها كمصباح يتقد
.
.
.
.
6 على أسوارك يا أورشليم أقمت حراسا لا يسكتون كل النهار وكل الليل على الدوام. يا ذاكري الرب لا تسكتوا

7 ولا تدعوه يسكت، حتى يثبت ويجعل أورشليم تسبيحة في الأرض

8 حلف الرب بيمينه وبذراع عزته قائلا: إني لا أدفع بعد قمحك مأكلا لأعدائك، ولا يشرب بنو الغرباء خمرك التي تعبت فيها

9 بل يأكله الذين جنوه ويسبحون الرب، ويشربه جامعوه في ديار قدسي

10 اعبروا ، اعبروا بالأبواب ، هيئوا طريق الشعب. أعدوا ، أعدوا السبيل، نقوه من الحجارة، ارفعوا الراية للشعب

11 هوذا الرب قد أخبر إلى أقصى الأرض، قولوا لابنة صهيون: هوذا مخلصك آت. ها أجرته معه وجزاؤه أمامه

12 ويسمونهم: شعبا مقدسا ، مفديي الرب. وأنت تسمين: المطلوبة، المدينة غير المهجورة


حينما نحذر الآخرين او ننصحهم فانهم لا يصغون الينا احيانا ً ، وفي كثير من الاوقات يكون باستطاعتنا ان نرى العواقب الأليمة التي ستحل عليهم رغم انهم يرفضون رؤية الخطر القادم ،  لكن بعد ان نكون قد حذرناهم ونصحناهم ورجوناهم يبقى لدينا خيار ٌ واحد ألا  وهو ان نصلي لاجلهم ، لهذا فقد علّم يسوع تلاميذه ُ أن يصلوا قائلين : " ليأت ملكوتك. لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض " ( متى 6 : 10 ) .
قد لا تستطيع التحكم بالاشخاص الآخرين الذين هم على وشك اتخاذ خيارات ٍ حمقاء أو الذي يلهون ويعبثون بطريقة ٍ لا بد ان تجلب العواقب المؤلمة على رؤوسهم ، لكنك تستطيع على اقل تقدير أن تصلي لأجلهم . واظب على الصلاة بلجاجة من 	اجل الاشخاص الذين تحبهم .


----------



## fauzi (27 أغسطس 2013)

699 - هناك الكثير من العقبات التي تعترض طريق الشباب ، الخبرة الضئيلة ،  وعدم النضج ، والافتقار للمهارات  . ويا ليت الشبيبة يمتلكون بعض الحكمة الى جانب هذه الطاقات الكبيرة التي يتمتعون بها .
اهلا ً بك في الاصحاحات الافتتاحية لسفر ارميا الذي يحتوي على نبوات رجل ٍ اعتبر نفسه صغيرا ً لا يصلح لأن يكون خادما ً لله . صحيح ان ارميا كان شابا ً صغيرا ً لكن سترى هنا ان عمر المرء لا يهم حين يتعلق الأمر بخدمة الله ، فما يهم حقا ً هو قلبه ُ .

ارميا 1 :4 – 16 


4 فكانت كلمة الرب إلي قائلا

5 قبلما صورتك في البطن عرفتك ، وقبلما خرجت من الرحم قدستك . جعلتك نبيا للشعوب

6 فقلت: آه ، يا سيد الرب ، إني لا أعرف أن أتكلم لأني ولد

7 فقال الرب لي : لا تقل إني ولد ، لأنك إلى كل من أرسلك إليه تذهب وتتكلم بكل ما آمرك به

8 لا تخف من وجوههم، لأني أنا معك لأنقذك، يقول الرب

9 ومد الرب يده ولمس فمي ، وقال الرب لي : ها قد جعلت كلامي في فمك

10 انظر قد وكلتك هذا اليوم على الشعوب وعلى الممالك، لتقلع وتهدم وتهلك وتنقض وتبني وتغرس

11 ثم صارت كلمة الرب إلي قائلا: ماذا أنت راء يا إرميا ؟. فقلت: أنا راء قضيب لوز

12 فقال الرب لي: أحسنت الرؤية، لأني أنا ساهر على كلمتي لأجريها

13 ثم صارت كلمة الرب إلي ثانية قائلا: ماذا أنت راء ؟. فقلت : إني راء قدرا منفوخة ، ووجهها من جهة الشمال

14 فقال الرب لي: من الشمال ينفتح الشر على كل سكان الأرض

15 لأني هأنذا داع كل عشائر ممالك الشمال ، يقول الرب، فيأتون ويضعون كل واحد كرسيه في مدخل أبواب أورشليم ، وعلى كل أسوارها حواليها ، وعلى كل مدن يهوذا

16 وأقيم دعواي على كل شرهم، لأنهم تركوني وبخروا لآلهة أخرى ، وسجدوا لأعمال أيديهم 

ليس من المستغرب ان يشعر الناس بالمعاناة عند مواجهتهم لبعض التحديات الجديدة في الحياة وذلك بسبب شعورهم بانهم ما زالو صغارا ً أو بسبب افتقارهم للكفاءة او المقدرة  او التدريب او الخبرة ،  فقد اعتقد إرميا انه اصغر واقل خبرة ً من ان  يحمل رسالة الله الى العالم ، لكن الله اخبره  بأن لا يقلق وان ينطلق في مهمته . 
لا ينبغي علينا ان نسمح لمشاعر عدم الكفاءة بان تمنعنا من القيام بالعمل الذي دعانا الله للقيام به ، بل يجب علينا ان نثق بأنه سيكون معنا دوما ً وبأنه سيعطينا الحكمة والمعونة اللازمتين لاتمام تلك المهمة . حينما  تجد نفسك تتجنب شيئا ً تعرف انه ينبغي عليك القيام به لا تحاول التملص من ذلك بحجة عدم كفائتك ، بل اطلب من الله ان يمدك بالشجاعة اللازمة للقيام بذلك ،  وثق من كل قلبك بأنه سيزودك بالقوة التي تحتاجها لانجاز  العمل  .


----------



## fauzi (28 أغسطس 2013)

700 - غالبية الناس تشكو وتتذمر ،  تتضجر من الاعمال التي يقومون بها . البعض يرى ان اعمالهم مرهقة ، متعبة ،  يبذلون فيها جهدا ً مضنيا ً ، والبعض يرى ان اعمالهم روتينية مملة تبعث على السأم كآلة ٍ تدور دائما ً . وبعض الاعمال ترهق ، ترهق الذهن والفكر والاعصاب ، بجوار الارهاق البدني طبعا ً . وبعض الناس لا يجدون عملا ً ويعانون من البطالة . الكل يشكو . هكذا ألف الناس ان ينظروا  الى العمل كمسؤولية ثقيلة ولعنة ً حلّت بهم . منذ آدم حين اصدر الله الحكم عليه وقال : " مَلْعُونَةٌ الأَرْضُ بِسَبَبِكَ. بِالتَّعَبِ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ. وَشَوْكًا وَحَسَكًا تُنْبِتُ لَكَ، وَتَأْكُلُ عُشْبَ الْحَقْلِ. بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزًا حَتَّى تَعُودَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُخِذْتَ مِنْهَا. لأَنَّكَ تُرَابٌ، وَإِلَى تُرَابٍ تَعُودُ»." ( 
التكوين 3: 17 – 19 ) منذ ذلك الوقت والعمل للبعض لعنة .  هذا لأن الانسان ينظر للعمل كمصدر رزقه  والطريق الى لقمة العيش . لقمة العيش سنحصل عليها ، فالله  الذي يطعم العصافير قادر ٌ ان يطعمنا ايضا ً . العمل هو خطة الله للانسان ، لكل واحد منا رسالة اعدها الله لنا لنحملها . العمل رسالة ٌ لكل منا ، هدف ٌ لوجودنا ، ومحقق ٌ لذواتنا وجزء ٌ من خطة الله للعالم . ولكي تتلذذ بعملك وتُقبل عليه بحماس ٍ ونشاط ،  اعلم ان لك دورا ً  في قصد الله . انت تعمل لا لنفسك فقط بل للغير ، للآخرين . عملك يسدد احتياجات الغير و "  مَغْبُوطٌ هُوَ الْعَطَاءُ  " مغبوط ٌ من يعمل لأجل الغير . وانت تعمل  لأجل الله ،  تعمل لترضي الله لا لترضي الناس . ارضاء الناس فقط ليس هدفنا كمسيحيين . هدفنا ارضاء الله كما يقول بولس الرسول : " لاَ بِخِدْمَةِ الْعَيْنِ كَمَنْ يُرْضِي النَّاسَ، بَلْ كَعَبِيدِ الْمَسِيحِ، عَامِلِينَ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ مِنَ الْقَلْبِ ،خَادِمِينَ بِنِيَّةٍ صَالِحَةٍ كَمَا لِلرَّبِّ ، لَيْسَ لِلنَّاسِ. عَالِمِينَ أَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ فَذلِكَ يَنَالُهُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ   " (أفسس 6 : 6 – 8 ) مكافأة العمل من الرب . انتظر الجزاء من الله  هو صاحب العمل ، هو رب العمل ، اجرك من الرب . العمل كرامة للانسان ، الكسل خطية ، الكسل مرتع يصول فيه الشيطان ويجول . قال المسيح : " أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ " (يوحنا 5: 17 )  العمل كرامة يحقق شخصية الانسان كي يخدم المجتمع . في مثال الوزنات نرى السيد يوزع الوزنات على عبيده حسب طاقاتهم . اعطى واحد خمس وزنات والآخر وزنتين والثالث اعطاه وزنة ً واحدة . وتاجر الاول وربح خمس وزنات اخرى  والثاني ربح وزنتين اخريين اما الثالث فطمر وزنته ورقد فوقها ، وجاء السيد واثاب اللذين عملا وربحا ، اما العبد البطال فامرهم ان يطرحوه الى الظلمة الخارجية حيث البكاء وصرير الاسنان . لذة العمل في الجهاد " لْنُحَاضِرْ بِالصَّبْرِ فِي الْجِهَادِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَنَا،  نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَانِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ يَسُوعَ  " (عبرانيين 12: 1 ، 2  ) .


----------



## fauzi (29 أغسطس 2013)

701 - يا لتلك الكائنات اللطيفة التي تتحدث وتغني وترقص على شاشة التلفاز لتسلية الاطفال ، لكن الآباء والامهات يعرفون إن هذه الكائنات ما هي الا  دمى ً يتحكم بها اشخاص ٌ من وراء المسرح او من مكان ٍ بعيد ٍ عن عدسة الكاميرا .هل تسائلت يوما ً ما اذا كنت انت نفسك دمية بيد الله ؟ فالله هو المهيمن والمسيطر على كل ما في هذا الكون في نهاية المطاف . أفلا يعني هذا انه يسيطر على كل حركة ٍ تقوم بها ؟ يجيب هذا المقطع عن ذلك السؤال بصورة ٍ مباشرة ، ففي احدى النبوات التي ينطق بها النبي إرميا فانه يشبه الناس بطين ٍ  حي بين يدي الله 

سفر إرميا 18 : 1 – 12 

1 الكلام الذي صار إلى إرميا من قبل الرب قائلا

2 قم انزل إلى بيت الفخاري وهناك أسمعك كلامي

3 فنزلت إلى بيت الفخاري ، وإذا هو يصنع عملا على الدولاب

4 ففسد الوعاء الذي كان يصنعه من الطين بيد الفخاري ، فعاد وعمله وعاء آخر كما حسن في عيني الفخاري أن يصنعه

5 فصار إلي كلام الرب قائلا

6 أما أستطيع أن أصنع بكم كهذا الفخاري يا بيت إسرائيل ، يقول الرب ؟ هوذا كالطين بيد الفخاري أنتم هكذا بيدي يا بيت إسرائيل

7 تارة أتكلم على أمة وعلى مملكة بالقلع والهدم والإهلاك

8 فترجع تلك الأمة التي تكلمت عليها عن شرها، فأندم عن الشر الذي قصدت أن أصنعه بها

9 وتارة أتكلم على أمة وعلى مملكة بالبناء والغرس

10 فتفعل الشر في عيني ، فلا تسمع لصوتي ، فأندم عن الخير الذي قلت إني أحسن إليها به

11 فالآن كلم رجال يهوذا وسكان أورشليم قائلا: هكذا قال الرب: هأنذا مصدر عليكم شرا ، وقاصد عليكم قصدا. فارجعوا كل واحد عن طريقه الرديء، وأصلحوا طرقكم وأعمالكم

12 فقالوا: باطل لأننا نسعى وراء أفكارنا، وكل واحد يعمل حسب عناد قلبه الرديء

حيث ان شعب يهوذا لم يتوبوا عن خطاياهم ولم يرجعوا للرب فقد كانوا اشبه ما يكون باناء خزفي لم يخرج بالكيفية التي ارادها الفخاري . وكما هو معروف ٌ فإن الآنية التي بها عيوب ٌ لا تصلح للاستعمال ، لذلك كما ان الفخاري يأخذ الاناء الذي به عيب ما  ويحوله مرة اخرى الى كتلة من الطين ليعيد تشكيله كيفما يشاء كذلك ان الله كان عازما ً على تدمير يهوذا واعادة تشكيلها من جديد . 
حين نختار ان نعيش في الخطية فإن هذا يجعل حياتنا اقل قابلية للتشكيل ويجعلنا غير صالحين للاستخدام في نظر الله ، لكن الله يريدنا ان نكون نافعين  له فهو يريد ان يشكّلنا لنصبح خليقة ً رائعة لكنه لن يفعل ذلك الا اذا سمحنا لانفسنا بأن نكون\ مرنين وقابلين للتشكيل . 
الشكل الذي تأخذه حياتك هو ثمرة الجهد المشترك بينك وبين الله لذلك اخضع  لله لأنه هو الفخاري الاعظم الذي يحبك اكثر بكثير ٍ مما تظن او تفتكر .


----------



## fauzi (30 أغسطس 2013)

702 - كم مرة ًً سمعت عن حادثة ٍ  كهذه ِ :  شخص ٌ فقير يُتهم ظلما  ولا يتمكن من توكيل محام ٍ بارع ٍ فيدان وينتهي به الامر في السجن لفترة ٍ طويلة . وهكذا بالنسبة للفقراء لا تبدو العدالة  شيء ً  يمكن الحصول عليه ..
 سوف نجد النبي عاموس يتهم شعب الله بانهم يحرمون الفقراء والمساكين من العدالة 

سفر عاموس 5 : 6 – 17 
6 اطلبوا الرب فتحيوا لئلا يقتحم بيت يوسف كنار تحرق ، ولا يكون من يطفئها من بيت إيل 

7 يا أيها الذين يحولون الحق أفسنتينا ، ويلقون البر إلى الأرض 

8 الذي صنع الثريا والجبار، ويحول ظل الموت صبحا، ويظلم النهار كالليل. الذي يدعو مياه البحر ويصبها على وجه الأرض ، يهوه اسمه 

9 الذي يفلح الخرب على القوي ، فيأتي الخرب على الحصن 

10 إنهم في الباب يبغضون المنذر، ويكرهون المتكلم بالصدق 

11 لذلك من أجل أنكم تدوسون المسكين ، وتأخذون منه هدية قمح ، بنيتم بيوتا من حجارة منحوتة ولا تسكنون فيها، وغرستم كروما شهية ولا تشربون خمرها 

12 لأني علمت أن ذنوبكم كثيرة وخطاياكم وافرة أيها المضايقون البار ، الآخذون الرشوة ، الصادون البائسين في الباب 

13 لذلك يصمت العاقل في ذلك الزمان لأنه زمان رديء 

14 اطلبوا الخير لا الشر لكى تحيوا، فعلى هذا يكون الرب إله الجنود معكم كما قلتم 

15 ابغضوا الشر، وأحبوا الخير، وثبتوا الحق في الباب، لعل الرب إله الجنود يتراءف على بقية يوسف 

16 لذلك هكذا قال السيد الرب إله الجنود : في جميع الأسواق نحيب ، وفي جميع الأزقة يقولون : آه آه ويدعون الفلاح إلى النوح ، وجميع عارفي الرثاء للندب 

17 وفي جميع الكروم ندب ، لأني أعبر في وسطك ، قال الرب


تنبأ النبي عاموس ضد شعب اسرائيل بسبب اهمالهم للفقراء والمساكين واضطهادهم لهم كما ورد في سفر عاموس 5 : 12 ... كذلك فاننا نختلق الأعذار في وقتنا الحاضر لعدم معاونتنا للفقراء والمحتاجين  :
 اولا ً : انهم لا يستحقون المساعدة 
ثانيا ً : انا لا اعرف اي شخص ٍ فقير 
ثالثا ً : يجب علي ان اهتم بنفسي 
رابعا :  ً اي مبلغ سأقدمه سيضيع هباء ً او ستتم سرقته 
خامسا ً : إن حاولت ُ الدفاع عن هؤلاء فلن يصغي الي احد 
سادسا ً : المبلغ الضئيل الذي ساقدمه لن يُحدث اي فرق 

لكن رغم هذه الاعذار جميعها الا اننا ما نزال نحتمل مسؤولية الاعتناء بالفقراء لأن اهمالهم يعتبر خطية في نظر الله .
قد تشعر انك لا تستطيع تحقيق الكثير بمفردك لكن تأكد انك تستطيع ذلك إن كانت محبة الله تفيض في قلبك .


----------



## fauzi (31 أغسطس 2013)

703 - إن كنت من محبي كرة القدم فلا بد  انك تعرف ان الكثير من التغييرات قد طرأت على هذه اللعبة في السنوات العشر الاخيرة ، ومن اسوأ هذه التغييرات هي المواقف الجديدة لبعض اللاعبين حيث تراهم في كثير ٍ من الاحيان يتصرفون  بغرور وبطريقة ٍ استفزازية  تفتقر للروح الرياضية التي يجب ان يتحلى بها اللاعبون ... 
في هذه المجموعة من النبوات يستهدف النبي عاموس الغرور والتظاهر الزائف بالشجاعة ، وهو يوجه كلامه للمغرورين ويحذرهم أن ينتبهوا وبحترسوا لأن الله لا يُشمخ عليه .

سفر عاموس 2 : 4 – 16 

4 هكذا قال الرب: من أجل ذنوب يهوذا الثلاثة والأربعة لا أرجع عنه ، لأنهم رفضوا ناموس الله ولم يحفظوا فرائضه، وأضلتهم أكاذيبهم التي سار آباؤهم وراءها

5 فأرسل نارا على يهوذا فتأكل قصور أورشليم

6 هكذا قال الرب: من أجل ذنوب إسرائيل الثلاثة والأربعة لا أرجع عنه ، لأنهم باعوا البار بالفضة، والبائس لأجل نعلين

7 الذين يتهممون تراب الأرض على رؤوس المساكين ، ويصدون سبيل البائسين ، ويذهب رجل وأبوه إلى صبية واحدة حتى يدنسوا اسم قدسي

8 ويتمددون على ثياب مرهونة بجانب كل مذبح ، ويشربون خمر المغرمين في بيت آلهتهم

9 وأنا قد أبدت من أمامهم الأموري الذي قامته مثل قامة الأرز، وهو قوي كالبلوط. أبدت ثمره من فوق ، وأصوله من تحت

10 وأنا أصعدتكم من أرض مصر وسرت بكم في البرية أربعين سنة لترثوا أرض الأموري

11 وأقمت من بنيكم أنبياء، ومن فتيانكم نذيرين . أليس هكذا يا بني إسرائيل ، يقول الرب

12 لكنكم سقيتم النذيرين خمرا، وأوصيتم الأنبياء قائلين: لا تتنبأوا

13 هأنذا أضغط ما تحتكم كما تضغط العجلة الملآنة حزما

14 ويبيد المناص عن السريع ، والقوي لا يشدد قوته ، والبطل لا ينجي نفسه

15 وماسك القوس لا يثبت ، وسريع الرجلين لا ينجو، وراكب الخيل لا ينجي نفسه

16 والقوي القلب بين الأبطال يهرب عريانا في ذلك اليوم ، يقول الرب 



تمتلئ البرامج التلفزيونية والافلام السينمائية بالابطال الذين يحاولون مواجهة الموت ِ والخصوم بما لديهم من مهارات ٍ وادوات ٍ  وذكاء ٍ وحظ ٍ وتظاهر ٍ بالشجاعة ، وللاسف الشديد فإن الكثيرين يحاولون تقليد هؤلاء الابطال الزائفين ، لكن الله لا يتأثر بمثل هذه الشجاعة الزائفة . 
لا تتأثر بالاحاديث الطنانة التي يتحدث بها أولئك الذين يعتقدون انهم يستطيعون ادارة شؤون حياتهم بدون الله ، فالله لا يخاف احدا ً ، وفي يوم ٍ ما سيقف امامه جميع الناس في خوف .


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2013)

704 - يشعر كل شخص بقدر ٍ من الامان بسبب شيء ٍ ما او شخص ٍ ما ... يتحدث سفر عوبديا الصغير عن الشعور بالامان او بالاحرى  عن الشعور الزائف بالامان ، فقد كانت ادوم المجاورة لاسرائيل تشعر بالامان الزائف بسبب مناعة مدينتهم المنحوتة في الصخر . وقد دفعهم شعورهم بالامان الى الاساءة لشعب اسرائيل اكثر فاكثر .

سفر عوبديا 1 : 2 – 4 ، 7 – 13 
2 إني قد جعلتك صغيرا بين الأمم. أنت محتقر جدا

3 تكبر قلبك قد خدعك أيها الساكن في محاجئ الصخر، رفعة مقعده، القائل في قلبه: من يحدرني إلى الأرض

4 إن كنت ترتفع كالنسر، وإن كان عشك موضوعا بين النجوم، فمن هناك أحدرك، يقول الرب
.
.
.
.
7 طردك إلى التخم كل معاهديك. خدعك وغلب عليك مسالموك. أهل خبزك وضعوا شركا تحتك. لا فهم فيه

8 ألا أبيد في ذلك اليوم، يقول الرب ، الحكماء من أدوم، والفهم من جبل عيسو

9 فيرتاع أبطالك يا تيمان، لكي ينقرض كل واحد من جبل عيسو بالقتل

10 من أجل ظلمك لأخيك يعقوب، يغشاك الخزي وتنقرض إلى الأبد

11 يوم وقفت مقابله يوم سبت الأعاجم قدرته، ودخلت الغرباء أبوابه، وألقوا قرعة على أورشليم، كنت أنت أيضا كواحد منهم

12 ويجب أن لا تنظر إلى يوم أخيك يوم مصيبته، ولا تشمت ببني يهوذا يوم هلاكهم، ولا تفغر فمك يوم الضيق

13 ولا تدخل باب شعبي يوم بليتهم، ولا تنظر أنت أيضا إلى مصيبته يوم بليته ، ولا تمد يدا إلى قدرته يوم بليته


شعر الادوميون بالامان والكبرياء بسبب اكتفائهم الذاتي ، فقد كانوا يعيشون في بيوت محمية بالصخور العالية الواقعة في واد ٍ ضيق لا يمكن الوصول اليه بسهولة ، وهكذا لم يُسر الله بغرورهم هذا ولا بطريقة معاملتهم لشعب اسرائيل ، لذلك فقد ارسل الله النبي عوبديا الى الادوييين وهو يحمل رسالة تُنبئ  بالمصير الآتي المحتوم ....
إن كان المرء يشعر بالأمان في شيء ٍ آخر سوى الله فهو احمق ، فهذه الاشياء جميعها  يمكن أن تزول وتختفي في لحظة ٍ واحدة ، لكن الله هو القوي والمضمون والدائم والجدير بالثقة ، كما انه الوحيد الذي يقدر  ان يوفر لنا شعورا ً حقيقيا ً بالامان .
لا تكن مثل الادوميين . لا تتكل على نفسك ولا على منصبك ، بل اعترف بضعفك واطلب المعونة من الله ، وابحث عن امنك في شخصه هو .


----------



## fauzi (2 سبتمبر 2013)

705 - إن اردت مثالا ً عن الغضب فلا تبحث بعيدا ً عن النبي يونان ، فقد أُضطر اخيرا ً للقيام بالمهمة التي اوكله الله بها ألا وهي تحذير شعب نينوى من غضب الله القادم . كان يونان يفضّل عدم القيام بذلك لذلك فقد شعر بالخسارة حينما سارت الامور على ما يُرام ، لهذا فقد علّمه الله درسا ً قاسيا ً عن الغضب .
في هذه الآيات سوف ترى صورة ً مدهشة ً عن رحمة الله ، كما انك ستجد دروسا ً تبين ان باب التوبة مفتوح ٌ دائما ً وإن المؤمنين يغضبون احيانا ً لاسباب ليست صحيحة 

سفر يونان 4 : 1 – 11 
1 فغم ذلك يونان غما شديدا، فاغتاظ

2 وصلى إلى الرب وقال: آه يارب، أليس هذا كلامي إذ كنت بعد في أرضي ؟ لذلك بادرت إلى الهرب إلى ترشيش، لأني علمت أنك إله رؤوف ورحيم بطيء الغضب وكثير الرحمة ونادم على الشر

3 فالآن يارب، خذ نفسي مني، لأن موتي خير من حياتي

4 فقال الرب : هل اغتظت بالصواب

5 وخرج يونان من المدينة وجلس شرقي المدينة، وصنع لنفسه هناك مظلة وجلس تحتها في الظل، حتى يرى ماذا يحدث في المدينة

6 فأعد الرب الإله يقطينة فارتفعت فوق يونان لتكون ظلا على رأسه، لكي يخلصه من غمه. ففرح يونان من أجل اليقطينة فرحا عظيما

7 ثم أعد الله دودة عند طلوع الفجر في الغد، فضربت اليقطينة فيبست

8 وحدث عند طلوع الشمس أن الله أعد ريحا شرقية حارة، فضربت الشمس على رأس يونان فذبل. فطلب لنفسه الموت، وقال: موتي خير من حياتي

9 فقال الله ليونان: هل اغتظت بالصواب من أجل اليقطينة ؟. فقال: اغتظت بالصواب حتى الموت

10 فقال الرب: أنت شفقت على اليقطينة التي لم تتعب فيها ولا ربيتها، التي بنت ليلة كانت وبنت ليلة هلكت

11 أفلا أشفق أنا على نينوى المدينة العظيمة التي يوجد فيها أكثر من اثنتي عشرة ربوة من الناس الذين لا يعرفون يمينهم من شمالهم، وبهائم كثيرة


احيانا ً نتمنى ان يلحق الاذى والعقاب بالاشرار ، وحتى ان داود عبّر عن نفس هذه الامنية في العديد من المزامير التي كتبها ، لكن رحمة الله هي اكثر مما نظن او نفتكر  ، وهو يشعر بالتعاطف مع الخطاة الذين نريده ان يعاقبهم . وبمقتضى  رحمة الله الواسعة فانه يضع خططا ً لجلب الخطاة اليه ، وقد ادرك داود هذه الحقيقة ، لهذا رغم انه اي داود كان يكره الاشرار الا انه  كان يصلي ان  يتمجد الله وان يأتي الخطاة الى معرفة الرب .
صلي لاجل الاشخاص الذين يحتاجون  لمعرفة الله . اكره اعمالهم الشريرة لكن افعل كل ما تستطيع لاقناعهم باتباع المسيح .


----------



## fauzi (2 سبتمبر 2013)

706 - متى كانت آخر مرة بقيت فيها مستيقظاً طوال الليل وانت تنتظر بزوغ الشمس بفارغ الصبر ؟  قد يكون هذا بسبب تشوقك للخروج برحلة تنتظرها منذ وقت ٍ طويل ، او قد يكون هذا بسبب انتظارك لعيد الميلاد المجيد حيث انشغل فكرك بالهدايا والاضواء والمتعة والحلوى والموسيقى . تعلّق نبوات النبي ميخا على افكار اليوم التالي التي كانت تؤرق شعب اسرائيل ، لكنهم كانوا ينتظرون بفارغ الصبر اشياء وامور ابعد ما تكون عن الرحلات البريئة وزينة الميلاد ، فقد كانوا يخططون لخداع الآخرين وتهديدهم وممارسة العنف معهم ،  لهذا فقد اشتملت نبوات ميخا على رؤى ً للدينونة التي ستقع على كل من اسرائيل ويهوذا ، كما اشتملت على رسائل للملوك الذين كان بامكانهم منع هذه الدينونة 

سفر ميخا 1 : 1 – 4 ، 12 ، 13 

1 ويل للمفتكرين بالبطل ، والصانعين الشر على مضاجعهم في نور الصباح يفعلونه لأنه في قدرة يدهم

2 فإنهم يشتهون الحقول ويغتصبونها، والبيوت ويأخذونها، ويظلمون الرجل وبيته والإنسان وميراثه

3 لذلك هكذا قال الرب: هأنذا أفتكر على هذه العشيرة بشر لا تزيلون منه أعناقكم، ولا تسلكون بالتشامخ لأنه زمان رديء

4 في ذلك اليوم ينطق عليكم بهجو ويرثى بمرثاة، ويقال: خربنا خرابا. بدل نصيب شعبي. كيف ينزعه عني ؟ يقسم للمرتد حقولنا
.
.
.
12 إني أجمع جميعك يا يعقوب. أضم بقية إسرائيل. أضعهم معا كغنم الحظيرة، كقطيع في وسط مرعاه يضج من الناس

13 قد صعد الفاتك أمامهم. يقتحمون ويعبرون من الباب، ويخرجون منه، ويجتاز ملكهم أمامهم، والرب في رأسهم



يقع الكثيرون في يومنا هذا فريسة ً لطموحات اصحاب النفوذ والسلطان ، فالبعض يفقدون منازلهم واعمالهم ومدخراتهم المالية وحتى حياتهم بسبب تعديات هؤلاء الاشرار . صحيح ان القانون يحمينا من بعض التعديات ، لكن إن القانون يسمح لنا بفعل  بشيء ٍ ما فهذا لا يعني انه ينبغي علينا  القيام به . فالاستيلاء على ممتلكات الآخرين عن طريق الخداع والعنف يستوجب دينونة الله . 
لا تلجأ ابدا ً لمركزك او سلطتك للحصول على ما ترغب فيه بالقوة بل كن راضيا ً وقانعا ً بما باركك الله به واتكل عليه في تسديد احتياجك واعطائك سُؤل قلبك


----------



## fauzi (3 سبتمبر 2013)

707 - ما اخطر الاشخاص المعسولي الكلام ، فقد وقعت حواء فريسة واحد من هؤلاء في جنة عدن . وما اكثر ما يقع المشترون فريسة احدهم حينما يدخلون احد المعارض وينزلقون في الكلام المعسول لمندوب المبيعات فيشترون اشياء ً ليسوا في حاجة ٍ لها في الأصل . الاشخاص المعسولو الكلام او الجذابون هم موضوع سفر ناحوم . في هذا السفر يتنبأ النبي ناحوم ضد شعب نينوى بسبب ممارساتهم المخادعة والشريرة  ، وهو يقول لهم بأن الله قد  رأى اعمالهم الشريرة وان ذلك سيكلفهم ثمنا ً باهظا ً 

سفر ناحوم 3 : 11 – 19 
11 أنت أيضا تسكرين . تكونين خافية. أنت أيضا تطلبين حصنا بسبب العدو

12 جميع قلاعك أشجار تين بالبواكير، إذا انهزت تسقط في فم الآكل

13 هوذا شعبك نساء في وسطك تنفتح لأعدائك أبواب أرضك. تأكل النار مغاليقك

14 استقي لنفسك ماء للحصار. أصلحي قلاعك. ادخلي في الطين ودوسي في الملاط . أصلحي الملبن

15 هناك تأكلك نار، يقطعك سيف، يأكلك كالغوغاء، تكاثري كالغوغاء . تعاظمي كالجراد

16 أكثرت تجارك أكثر من نجوم السماء . الغوغاء جنحت وطارت

17 رؤساؤك كالجراد ، وولاتك كحرجلة الجراد الحالة على الجدران في يوم البرد . تشرق الشمس فتطير ولا يعرف مكانها أين هو

18 نعست رعاتك يا ملك أشور. اضطجعت عظماؤك. تشتت شعبك على الجبال ولا من يجمع

19 ليس جبر لانكسارك. جرحك عديم الشفاء. كل الذين يسمعون خبرك يصفقون بأيديهم عليك ، لأنه على من لم يمر شرك على الدوام



ما من شيء ٍ يخدع الانسان اكثر من الحسن والجمال ، وللاسف الشديد فان الكثيرين يستخدمون حسن مظهرهم او جمالهم للحصول على ما يريدون  ، وهكذا ما يزال الحسن يسحرنا ويخدعنا في يومنا هذا بنفس الطريقة التي كان يفعلها في زمن النبي ناحوم .
للتخلص من التأثير الشرير لل حسن او الجمال ينبغي علينا ان نسلك بالحكمة ِ وان نتعامل مع الناس ومع العروض المقدمة لنا بقدر ٍ معقول ٍ من الشك لا سيما حينما تبدو الامور رائعة ً اكثر من النجوم . 
تفحص بدقة اي شركة ٍ او اي مندوب مبيعات اوحتى  خدمة قبل ان توليها ثقتك ولا تنسى ابدا ً ان تطلب من الله روح التنبيه حينما تتعامل مع اشخاص ٍ او هيئات ٍ لا تعرفها من قبل . اطلب ايضا ً مشورة المؤمنين الحكماء الذين يتمتعون بقدر ٍ من الخبرة . وفي النهاية فان الله يعرف الدوافع الحقيقية للبشر ، وبالتالي يمكنك ان تثق بمشورته الصالحة .


----------



## fauzi (3 سبتمبر 2013)

708 - هل سبق وان كان هناك معلم يتوقع الكثير منك ؟ وهل سبق ان توقع منك والدك او والدتك او احد اقاربك ان تتصرف بروح المسؤولية او باخلاق ٍ رفيعة ؟ فالاشخاص الذين يؤمنون بك غالبا ًُُ ما  يتوقعون الكثير منك على صعيد السلوك والعمل . ورغم انه قد يكون من المحبط  ان يبقى  احدهم ينظر اليك بهذه المعايير العالية ،  هذا  عدا عن محاولة العيش وفقا ً لهذه المعايير ، الا إن ذلك يمكن ان يكون مفيدا ً جدا ً لك  . على غرار هذا المعلم او هذا الاب  او هذه الام او هذا القريب فإن يسوع يريد و يتوقع  الافضل من اتباعه وقد وضع لهم معايير عالية ً ينبغي عليهم ان يعيشوا بموجبها . سوف تجد في هذا المقطع  المعروف بالعظة ِ على الجبل بعض هذه المعايير التي وضعها يسوع لمساعدتك 

متى 5 : 1 – 12 
1 ولما رأى الجموع صعد إلى الجبل ، فلما جلس تقدم إليه تلاميذه

2 ففتح فاه وعلمهم قائلا

3 طوبى للمساكين بالروح ، لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات

4 طوبى للحزانى ، لأنهم يتعزون

5 طوبى للودعاء ، لأنهم يرثون الأرض

6 طوبى للجياع والعطاش إلى البر، لأنهم يشبعون

7 طوبى للرحماء ، لأنهم يرحمون

8 طوبى للأنقياء القلب ، لأنهم يعاينون الله

9 طوبى لصانعي السلام ، لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون

10 طوبى للمطرودين من أجل البر، لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات

11 طوبى لكم إذا عيروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة، من أجلي ، كاذبين

12 افرحوا وتهللوا ، لأن أجركم عظيم في السماوات ، فإنهم هكذا طردوا الأنبياء الذين قبلكم



كانت معايير الرب يسوع تتطلب طريقة ً جديدة ً في القداسة لم يتمكن عامة الناس ولا  رجال الدين من فهمها او استيعابها . تأمل في بعض تعاليم الرب يسوع ،  السعادة الحقيقية لا تعتمد على الظروف الخارجية ، والغضب يمكن ان يعرضك لخطر المحاكمة ، ولا تنظر نظرة  اشتهاء للآخرين ، ولا تنتقم لنفسك  ، واحبب اعدائك  ( متى 5 ) كما ان جمهور  المستمعين للرب يسوع  آنذاك لم يدركوا ان العيش وفقا ً  هذه المعايير يتطلب قوة ً من عند الله وايمانا ً بالمسيح وتغييرا ً داخليا ً يحدثه الروح القدس . ورغم ان معايير الرب يسوع صعبة ٌ للغاية الا انها هي  الوصفة الصحيحة للسعادة والنجاح ، وحينما نشعر بالاحباط واليأس بسبب فشل محاولاتنا للعيش وفقا ً لهذه المعايير العالية ينبغي علينا ان نتذكر ان نجاحنا في تطبيقها سيعود علينا بالمكافآت والبركات رغم ان هذه  قد لا تأتينا التي يتوقعها غالبية الناس ، وليس بالضرورة في هذه الحياة .


----------



## fauzi (4 سبتمبر 2013)

709 - تخيل ان جميع النقود التي تقدمها للرب كعشور ٍ  وُضعت في صندوق  ائتمان بنسبة فائدة ٍ 10 %   سنويا ً ، وانك ستسترجع اموالك هذه  مع الفوائد بعد فترة ٍ من الزمن ، فهل ستصبح غنيا ً بسبب ذلك لأنك وضعت مبالغ كبيرة  ،  ام انك لن  تستفيد شيئا ً لأنك لم تضع شيئا ً يُذكر بالاصل ؟ لقد طرح النبي ملاخي سؤالا ً مشابها ً على الشعب ليفكروا فيه ، فقد كانوا يهملون دفع عشورهم منذ  بعض الوقت متجاهلين بذلك وصية الله لهم .

سفر ملاخي 3 : 1 – 3 
1 هأنذا أرسل ملاكي فيهيئ الطريق أمامي. ويأتي بغتة إلى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه ، وملاك العهد الذي تسرون به. هوذا يأتي ، قال رب الجنود

2 ومن يحتمل يوم مجيئه ؟ ومن يثبت عند ظهوره ؟ لأنه مثل نار الممحص ، ومثل أشنان القصار

3 فيجلس ممحصا ومنقيا للفضة. فينقي بني لاوي ويصفيهم كالذهب والفضة ، ليكونوا مقربين للرب ، تقدمة بالبر
.
.
.
6 لأني أنا الرب لا أتغير فأنتم يا بني يعقوب لم تفنوا

7 من أيام آبائكم حدتم عن فرائضي ولم تحفظوها. ارجعوا إلي أرجع إليكم ، قال رب الجنود. فقلتم: بماذا نرجع

8 أيسلب الإنسان الله ؟ فإنكم سلبتموني. فقلتم : بم سلبناك ؟ في العشور والتقدمة

9 قد لعنتم لعنا وإياي أنتم سالبون ، هذه الأمة كلها

10 هاتوا جميع العشور إلى الخزنة ليكون في بيتي طعام، وجربوني بهذا، قال رب الجنود، إن كنت لا أفتح لكم كوى السماوات، وأفيض عليكم بركة حتى لا توسع

11 وأنتهر من أجلكم الآكل فلا يفسد لكم ثمر الأرض، ولا يعقر لكم الكرم في الحقل، قال رب الجنود

12 ويطوبكم كل الأمم، لأنكم تكونون أرض مسرة ، قال رب الجنود



كان نظام العشور قد بدأ في زمن النبي موسى وقد وضع الله هذا النظام لتوفير دخل ٍ لللاويين الذين كانوا يخدمون في الهيكل وفيما بعد في هيكل الرب . وفي زمن ملاخي توقف الشعب عن تقديم عشورهم ونتيجة لذلك اضطر اللاويون للعمل من اجل لقمة العيش فاهملوا مسؤولياتهم التي اوكلهم الله بها من عناية ٍ بالهيكل والقيام بخدمة العبادة . 
قد نسقط نحن ايضا ً في هذا الفخ حينما ننسى ان الله هو الذي يسدد احتياجاتنا وإن كل ما لدينا هو ملك ٌ له . كن امينا ً في تقديم جزء ٍ  من دخلك لله لأنه ما يزال هناك سبب ٌ عملي ٌ من تقديم العشور ،  فراعي كنيستك وغيره من خدام الكنيسة يعتمدون على هذه العشور في خدمتهم ، كذلك كن واثقا ً بإن الله لن يخيّب رجاءك لأنه وعد بان يبارك كل من يكون امينا ً معه .


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

قد  نسقط نحن ايضا ً في هذا الفخ حينما ننسى ان الله هو الذي يسدد احتياجاتنا  وإن كل ما لدينا هو ملك ٌ له . كن امينا ً في تقديم جزء ٍ  من دخلك لله  لأنه ما يزال هناك سبب ٌ عملي ٌ من تقديم العشور ،  فراعي كنيستك وغيره من  خدام الكنيسة يعتمدون على هذه العشور في خدمتهم ، كذلك كن واثقا ً بإن الله  لن يخيّب رجاءك لأنه وعد بان يبارك كل من يكون امينا ً معه . 
 

شكرااااا 
ربنا يبارك حضرتك
ويبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## fauzi (5 سبتمبر 2013)

الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (5 سبتمبر 2013)

710 - يتوق غالبية الناس لان يكونو اكثر ذكاء ً ، فكلما زاد ذكاء الاشخاص زاد دخلهم وزاد احترام الآخرين لهم ، وزاد نفوذهم وتأثيرهم . رغم انه من الجيد ان يكون المرء ذكيا ً الا ان الذكاء ليس كل شيء ، ففي الحقيقة كان الرجال الثلاثة في  ( متى 2 )   يمتلكون شيئا ً اكثر اهمية ً من الذكاء الا وهو الحكمة 

متى 2 : 1 – 12 
1 ولما ولد يسوع في بيت لحم اليهودية، في أيام هيرودس الملك، إذا مجوس من المشرق قد جاءوا إلى أورشليم
2 قائلين: أين هو المولود ملك اليهود ؟ فإننا رأينا نجمه في المشرق وأتينا لنسجد له
3 فلما سمع هيرودس الملك اضطرب وجميع أورشليم معه
4 فجمع كل رؤساء الكهنة وكتبة الشعب، وسألهم: أين يولد المسيح
5 فقالوا له: في بيت لحم اليهودية. لأنه هكذا مكتوب بالنبي
6 وأنت يا بيت لحم ، أرض يهوذا لست الصغرى بين رؤساء يهوذا، لأن منك يخرج مدبر يرعى شعبي إسرائيل

7 حينئذ دعا هيرودس المجوس سرا، وتحقق منهم زمان النجم الذي ظهر

8 ثم أرسلهم إلى بيت لحم ، وقال: اذهبوا وافحصوا بالتدقيق عن الصبي . ومتى وجدتموه فأخبروني ، لكي آتي أنا أيضا وأسجد له

9 فلما سمعوا من الملك ذهبوا. وإذا النجم الذي رأوه في المشرق يتقدمهم حتى جاء ووقف فوق ، حيث كان الصبي
10 فلما رأوا النجم فرحوا فرحا عظيما جدا
11 وأتوا إلى البيت، ورأوا الصبي مع مريم أمه. فخروا وسجدوا له. ثم فتحوا كنوزهم وقدموا له هدايا: ذهبا ولبانا ومرا
12 ثم إذ أوحي إليهم في حلم أن لا يرجعوا إلى هيرودس، انصرفوا في طريق أخرى إلى كورتهم



قطع ثلاثة  من المنجمين القادمين من الشرق مسافة ً طويلة باتجاه بلد ٍ غريبة كي يروا  يسوع . فحالما عثروا على يسوع  قاموا بتكريمه عن طريق تقديم الهدايا له كما يُكرّم الملوك ، وبعد ذلك رحلوا ، كما ورد في انجيل متى  2 : 1 – 12 ورغم ان مقابلتهم مع يسوع  لم تدم سوى يوم واحد على الارجح الا ان الحكمة التي اظهروها في عبادته دُونت في الكتاب المقدس لتبقى خالدة ً مدى التاريخ . 
في يومنا هذا يُبدي الكثيرون غباء ً في مواقفهم وافعالهم تجاه يسوع ، فالبعض يعاملونه كشخص ٍ  مثالي ٍ غريب ٍ وغير مؤذ ٍ وابسط من ان يُعبد . اما الاشخاص الحكماء فما زالوا يعترفون  به  ربا ً ويدركون انه يستحق السجود  والعبادة 
اكرم الرب يسوع في مواقفك وافعالك . قدّم حياتك له لأنه قدّم حياته ُ لاجلك ، ولا تنسى ابدا ً ان تقدم له التسبيح والسجود اللذين يستحقهما . فإن فعلت هذا فانك تكون حكيما ً حقا ً .


----------



## fauzi (6 سبتمبر 2013)

711 - كان لدى سامي الكثير من اعمال التصليح التي ينبغي عليه القيام بها في منزله ، فهناك حفرة في الحائط تحتاج للاغلاق ، وهناك نافذة في غرفة النوم تحتاج لستارة ، لكن يجب على هذه الاشياء ان تنتظر . هذا هو تماما ما كان شعب يهوذا يقولونه عن الهيكل الذي كان في حالة ٍ سيئة ٍ للغاية وبحاجة ٍ للترميم . لقد كان هذا العمل هو الاهم ، لكنهم التفتوا لترميم واصلاح منازلهم وبيوتهم 

سفر حجي 1 : 1 – 11 
1 في السنة الثانية لداريوس الملك ، في الشهر السادس في أول يوم من الشهر، كانت كلمة الرب عن يد حجي النبي إلى زربابل بن شألتيئيل والي يهوذا، وإلى يهوشع بن يهوصادق الكاهن العظيم قائلا

2 هكذا قال رب الجنود قائلا: هذا الشعب قال إن الوقت لم يبلغ وقت بناء بيت الرب

3 فكانت كلمة الرب عن يد حجي النبي قائلا

4 هل الوقت لكم أنتم أن تسكنوا في بيوتكم المغشاة ، وهذا البيت خراب

5 والآن فهكذا قال رب الجنود: اجعلوا قلبكم على طرقكم

6 زرعتم كثيرا ودخلتم قليلا. تأكلون وليس إلى الشبع. تشربون ولا تروون. تكتسون ولا تدفأون. والآخذ أجرة يأخذ أجرة لكيس منقوب

7 هكذا قال رب الجنود: اجعلوا قلبكم على طرقكم

8 اصعدوا إلى الجبل وأتوا بخشب وابنوا البيت، فأرضى عليه وأتمجد، قال الرب

9 انتظرتم كثيرا وإذا هو قليل. ولما أدخلتموه البيت نفخت عليه. لماذا ؟ يقول رب الجنود. لأجل بيتي الذي هو خراب، وأنتم راكضون كل إنسان إلى بيته

10 لذلك منعت السماوات من فوقكم الندى ، ومنعت الأرض غلتها

11 ودعوت بالحر على الأرض وعلى الجبال وعلى الحنطة وعلى المسطار وعلى الزيت وعلى ما تنبته الأرض ، وعلى الناس وعلى البهائم،  وعلى كل أتعاب اليدين


كان الهيكل رمزا ً لعلاقة شعب يهوذا بالله ، لكنه كان خرابا ً . وعوضا ً عن  ان يقوم الشعب باعادة بنائه ِ فقد راحوا يصرفون طاقتهم على بناء منازلهم وتزيين بيوتهم . لكن كلما كانوا يبذلون جهدا ً اكبر في العمل في بيوتهم كانوا ينجزون عملا ً اقل ، فقد كانت بركة الرب تتضائل شيئا ً فشيئا ً من حياتهم ، وهكذا لم يعد دخلهم يكفي لتغطية نفقاتهم ، وكل هذا ناشئ عن سبب ٍ واحد ٍ الا وهو اهمال اولوياتهم الروحية .
حافظ على اولوياتك الروحية قبل كل شيء ، وفيما انت تنفق وقتك ومالك وطاقتك لا تنسى ابدا ً اهمية الاعمال والانشطة المهمة في نظر الله ، فإن وضعت الله في قمة اولوياتك  فسوف يباركك ويسدد احتياجاتك .


----------



## fauzi (7 سبتمبر 2013)

712 - كثير ما نقول بنوع من العصبية : انا لست قلقا ً لكني متوتر قليلا ً . الحياة مليئة ٌ بمسببات القلق والتوتر ، فمنها السريع الزوال والمزمن والخفيف والحاد ، والمتعلق بالاوضاع المادية ، والمتعلق بالعلاقات ، وما الى ذلك . وإن بقينا نفكر في هذه الاشياء فلا بد ان نصاب بالجنون ، كما انها قد تؤثر سلبا ً على ايماننا بالله وتجعلنا نتسائل : هل يهتم بنا الله حقا ً ؟ وهل هو مستعد لفعل اي شيء لمساعدتنا على الخروج من  هذه الازمة ؟ 

لنقرأ من الكتاب المقدس 
متى 6 : 19 – 21 ، 24 – 27 
19 لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزا على الأرض حيث يفسد السوس والصدأ، وحيث ينقب السارقون ويسرقون

20 بل اكنزوا لكم كنوزا في السماء، حيث لا يفسد سوس ولا صدأ، وحيث لا ينقب سارقون ولا يسرقون

21 لأنه حيث يكون كنزك هناك يكون قلبك أيضا

.
.
.
24 لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين ، لأنه إما أن يبغض الواحد ويحب الآخر، أو يلازم الواحد ويحتقر الآخر. لا تقدرون أن تخدموا الله والمال

25 لذلك أقول لكم: لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تأكلون وبما تشربون، ولا لأجسادكم بما تلبسون . أليست الحياة أفضل من الطعام، والجسد أفضل من اللباس

26 انظروا إلى طيور السماء: إنها لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا تجمع إلى مخازن، وأبوكم السماوي يقوتها. ألستم أنتم بالحري أفضل منها

27 ومن منكم إذا اهتم يقدر أن يزيد على قامته ذراعا واحدة


كان يسوع يعرف انه من الطبيعي ان يقلق تلاميذه بشأن توفير الاحتياجات الاساسية للحياة ، لهذا فقد اكد لهم ثانية ً بأن الله سيسدد لهم احتياجاتهم .
 إن قلقنا على احتياجاتنا لا يجدي نفعا ً بل هو يتجاهل حقيقة ان الله قادر على تسديد هذه الاحتياجات . لم يطلب يسوع من تلاميذه ان يكونوا كسالى   أو أن لا يعملوا بل اوصاهم بأن يثقوا بالله وان لا يقلقوا .
افعل ما يمكنك فعله بشان الامور التي تهمك وتعنيك لكن في الوقت نفسه يجب عليك ان تدرك بأن الله الذي يحبك ويهتم بك قادر ٌ على تسديد كل  احتياج ٍ لديك ، فهو لن يسمح لاحتياجاتك بأن تطغى عليك . لهذا حينما يهاجمك القلق اتبه هذه الخطوات الثلاث  :
اولا ً - اخبر الله بمخاوفك وقلقك واسأله ان يسدد احتياجاتك .
ثانيا ً - افعل ما يمكنك فعله كإنسان ٍ للتخلص من مخاوفك وقلقك  . 
ثالثا ً – ثق في صلاح الله  ولا تنسى ان الله يهتم بك اكثر من اهتمامك انت بنفسك وانه سيوفر لك كل ما تحتاج اليه في حينه .


----------



## sandymena31 (8 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر الله على مممحبته ربنا يبارككم


----------



## fauzi (8 سبتمبر 2013)

sandymena31 قال:


> نشكر الله على مممحبته ربنا يبارككم


الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (8 سبتمبر 2013)

713 - انا اهتم بالتفاصيل اما هي فصعبة الارضاء لابعد الحدود . انا شخص صاحب مبادئ وقناعات اما هو فشخص ٌ عنيد ٌ جدا ً . كثيرا ً ما نلجأ الى هذه الطريقة أو غيرها من الطرق لتبرير سلوكنا حينما نُدين  نفس السلوك او التصرف لدى الآخرين ..
في الآيات التالية يواصل الرب يسوع عظته موبخا ً  الاشخاص الذين  يصرفون معظم وقتهم في انتقاد الآخرين على اخطائهم عوضا ً عن الانشغال بمعالجة اخطائهم الشخصية ، ويستخدم الرب يسوع هنا مثال القشة والخشبة في العين لتوضيح كيفية حل المشكلة .

متى 7 : 1 – 14 
1 لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا

2 لأنكم بالدينونة التي بها تدينون تدانون، وبالكيل الذي به تكيلون يكال لكم

3 ولماذا تنظر القذى الذي في عين أخيك، وأما الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها

4 أم كيف تقول لأخيك: دعني أخرج القذى من عينك، وها الخشبة في عينك

5 يا مرائي ، أخرج أولا الخشبة من عينك ، وحينئذ تبصر جيدا أن تخرج القذى من عين أخيك

6 لا تعطوا القدس للكلاب، ولا تطرحوا درركم قدام الخنازير، لئلا تدوسها بأرجلها وتلتفت فتمزقكم

7 اسألوا تعطوا. اطلبوا تجدوا. اقرعوا يفتح لكم

8 لأن كل من يسأل يأخذ ، ومن يطلب يجد، ومن يقرع يفتح له

9 أم أي إنسان منكم إذا سأله ابنه خبزا، يعطيه حجرا

10 وإن سأله سمكة ، يعطيه حية

11 فإن كنتم وأنتم أشرار تعرفون أن تعطوا أولادكم عطايا جيدة، فكم بالحري أبوكم الذي في السماوات، يهب خيرات للذين يسألونه

12 فكل ما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا أنتم أيضا بهم، لأن هذا هو الناموس والأنبياء

13 ادخلوا من الباب الضيق ، لأنه واسع الباب ورحب الطريق الذي يؤدي إلى الهلاك ، وكثيرون هم الذين يدخلون منه

14 ما أضيق الباب وأكرب الطريق الذي يؤدي إلى الحياة ، وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه


اوصى الرب يسوع تلاميذه ان ينتبهوا الى طريقة انتقادهم للآخرين ، وقد قال بأن الانتقاد السلبي والحكم على الآخرين يشبه محاولة اخراج قشة ٍ صغيرة ٍ من عين شخص ٍ ما في حين ان هناك خشبة ً كبيرة ً في عينك انت . فإن اردت مساعدة صديقك في اخراج القشة الصغيرة من عينه فلا بأس في ذلك ، لكن يجب عليك ان تُخرج الخشبة من عينك انت اولا ً .
نحن نميل بطبيعتنا الى الحكم على الآخرين بقسوة ٍ اكثر مما نحكم على انفسنا ، لذلك ينبغي علينا ان ننتبه للقسوة التي نتحدث فيها مع الآخرين حينما نرى عيوبهم وضعفاتهم .
 إن وجدت عيبا ً ما في احد الاشخاص توقف للحظاتٍِ وفكر فيما اذا كنت انت تعاني من نفس تلك المشكلة أم لا . كن مرهف الحس في تعاملك مع اخطاء الآخرين كما تتمنى ان يكونوا  هم مرهفوا الحس في التعامل  مع اخطاءك انت .


----------



## fauzi (9 سبتمبر 2013)

714 - هل سبق لك ان التقيت بشخص ٍ يبدو في مظهره انيقا ً جدا ً كعارضي الازياء في المجلات في حين ان مواقفه وسلوكياته بشعة ٌ وقبيحة ولا تعكس شيئا ً آخر سوى الخطية . من المدهش كيف ان المظهر الخارجي  للشخص يمكن ان يختلف كثيرا ً عن شخصيته الحقيقية . يوجه الرب يسوع كلامه الى بعض الفريسيين والصدوقيين ، لكن يمكننا ان ندرك بسهولة ان هذه الكلمات تنطبق على اي شخص ٍ يهتم بتفاهات الحياة اكثر من اهتمامه بما يرضي الله .

متى 23 : 25 – 36 
25 ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤون لأنكم تنقون خارج الكأس والصحفة، وهما من داخل مملوآن اختطافا ودعارة

26 أيها الفريسي الأعمى نق أولا داخل الكأس والصحفة لكي يكون خارجهما أيضا نقيا

27 ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤون لأنكم تشبهون قبورا مبيضة تظهر من خارج جميلة ، وهي من داخل مملوءة عظام أموات وكل نجاسة

28 هكذا أنتم أيضا: من خارج تظهرون للناس أبرارا، ولكنكم من داخل مشحونون رياء وإثما

29 ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤون لأنكم تبنون قبور الأنبياء وتزينون مدافن الصديقين

30 وتقولون: لو كنا في أيام آبائنا لما شاركناهم في دم الأنبياء

31 فأنتم تشهدون على أنفسكم أنكم أبناء قتلة الأنبياء

32 فاملأوا أنتم مكيال آبائكم

33 أيها الحيات أولاد الأفاعي كيف تهربون من دينونة جهنم

34 لذلك ها أنا أرسل إليكم أنبياء وحكماء وكتبة، فمنهم تقتلون وتصلبون ، ومنهم تجلدون في مجامعكم ، وتطردون من مدينة إلى مدينة

35 لكي يأتي عليكم كل دم زكي سفك على الأرض ، من دم هابيل الصديق إلى دم زكريا بن برخيا الذي قتلتموه بين الهيكل والمذبح

36 الحق أقول لكم: إن هذا كله يأتي على هذا الجيل


ادان الرب يسوع الفريسيين والقادة الدينيين بسبب اخفائهم لفسادهم وجشعهم وراء مظهرهم الخارجي الحسن ، لكنهم كانوا في الوقت نفسه يتبنون مواقف وسلوكيات تهين الله الذي اعطاهم تلك الشريعة مثل الجشع والخداع وظلم الآخرين والتظاهر والكبرياء . وهذا هو جوهر الرياء  ان تحاول الظهور بمظهر يختلف عن حقيقتك .
إن التظاهر بانك مؤمن ٌ يختلف تمام الاختلاف عن ان تكون مؤمنا ً بالفعل . هل تتظاهر بانك مؤمن ؟ هل تحاول ان تتستر على خطاياك ؟ احرص على فحص مواقفك ودوافعك الداخلية عوضا ً عن الانشغال بمظهرك الخارجي . لا تكن مثل الفريسيين ولا تكن واحدا ً من المرائين .


----------



## fauzi (10 سبتمبر 2013)

715 - حينما يخاطبك صديقك قد لا تتمكن من تمييز ما اذا كان  جادا ً أم لا منذ البداية ، لكن سرعان ما تدرك ذلك من ملامح وجهه . فقد راح صديقك هذا يعترف لك ببعض المرارة التي كان يحملها في قلبه تجاهك وطلب منك ان تسامحه على ذلك . لقد اصبت بالدهشة في بادئ الامر ليس لأنك لم تظن انه يعاني من مثل هذه المشكلة بل لانك لم تتوقع ان يكون صريحا ً معك الى هذا الحد . ورغم  ذلك فانت معجب ٌ به كثيرا ً لانه خاطر بفضح مشاعره امامك 

سفر الامثال 28 : 1 – 14 

1 الشرير يهرب ولا طارد، أما الصديقون فكشبل ثبيت

2 لمعصية أرض تكثر رؤساؤها، لكن بذي فهم ومعرفة تدوم

3 الرجل الفقير الذي يظلم فقراء، هو مطر جارف لا يبقي طعاما

4 تاركو الشريعة يمدحون الأشرار، وحافظو الشريعة يخاصمونهم

5 الناس الأشرار لا يفهمون الحق، وطالبو الرب يفهمون كل شيء

6 الفقير السالك باستقامته، خير من معوج الطرق وهو غني

7 الحافظ الشريعة هو ابن فهيم، وصاحب المسرفين يخجل أباه

8 المكثر ماله بالربا والمرابحة، فلمن يرحم الفقراء يجمعه

9 من يحول أذنه عن سماع الشريعة، فصلاته أيضا مكرهة

10 من يضل المستقيمين في طريق رديئة ففي حفرته يسقط هو، أما الكملة فيمتلكون خيرا

11 الرجل الغني حكيم في عيني نفسه، والفقير الفهيم يفحصه

12 إذا فرح الصديقون عظم الفخر، وعند قيام الأشرار تختفي الناس

13 من يكتم خطاياه لا ينجح ، ومن يقر بها ويتركها يرحم

14 طوبى للإنسان المتقي دائما ، أما المقسي قلبه فيسقط في الشر


من اخفى ذنوبه لا ينجح  ومن اقر بها وتركها يُرحم . على الرغم من هذه الحكمة الا ان هناك شيئا ً ما داخلنا يجعلنا نقاوم الاعتراف باخطائنا وخطايانا بقوة ، وقد يكون هذا هو السبب الذي يجعلنا نُعجب كثيرا ً بالاشخاص الذين يفعلون ذلك ، فلا بد ان امثال هؤلاء الاشخاص لديهم صورة رائعة عن انفسهم ، وإن فعلوا شيئا ً خاطئا ًُُ فهذا لا يشوه هذه الصورة لانهم يسرعون الى معالجة الخطأ قبل ان يستفحل .
قد يكون من المؤلم ان نعترف باخطائنا وخطايانا ، لكن هذا هو الطريق الذي ينبغي علينا ان نسلكه إن اردنا بالفعل ان نقوّم سلوكنا ونحصل على مسامحة الآخرين .
كن مستعدا ً للاعتراف حينما   تُخطئ بحق الآخرين واطلب المغفرة منهم فالانفتاح والصراحة هما الخطوة الاولى للتمتع بالسلام والفرح في علاقتنا مع المسيح ومع الآخرين .


----------



## fauzi (11 سبتمبر 2013)

716 - وصل المسيح الى بيت عنيا متأخرا ً . وصل بعد ان كان لعازر قد مات . كان لعازر قد مات بعد ان كان مريضا ً لفترة طويلة ، وجاء المسيح بعد فوات الأوان . استنجدت به مرثا ومريم وارسلت تطلبانه لكنه جاء بعد ان مات لعازر . ولما اتى يسوع الى بيت عنيا وجد انه قد صار للعازر اربعة ايام في القبر . وانسلت مرثا من بين المعزين الذين ملئوا  في البيت وخرجت تلقاه على الطريق . كان ما يزال على مشارف البلدة وسط تلاميذه . قالت يا سيد لو كنت ها هنا ما كان اخي قد مات . قال لها سيقوم اخوك " «أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا " 0 يوحنا 11 : 25 ) . وجائت مريم والمعزون جميعا ً خلفها وتأثر المسيح من البكاء والدموع حوله "  بَكَى يَسُوعُ . " . واتوا به الى القبر ، مغارة ٌ عليها حجر ، وكان لعازر مدفونا ً بالداخل . قال ارفعوا الحجر . انزعجت مرثا  هي وجميع  من حولها ، وقفت امامه وقالت : "  يَا سَيِّدُ، قَدْ أَنْتَنَ لأَنَّ لَهُ أَرْبَعَةَ أَيَّامٍ   "    . نظر المسيح في وجهها وقال   :  " أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكِ : إِنْ آمَنْتِ تَرَيْنَ مَجْدَ اللهِ ؟ "  ، إن آمنت ترين مجد الله . تباعدت الجموع وتقدم الشباب وتكاتفوا ورفعوا الحجر من على باب القبر . ورفع يسوع عينيه الى فوق وقال : "   أَيُّهَا الآبُ ، أَشْكُرُكَ لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي "  . سمع له ، وهل كان قد سمع ؟  لعازر لا يزال في القبر ، لا يزال لعازر ميتا ً . المألوف ان يشكر الانسان بعد  ما ينال طلبه ، ولم يكن المسيح قد طلب بعد . لم تكن المعجزة قد حدثت بعد . شكر المسيح على المعجزة قبل ان تحدث ،  هنا المعجزة . شكر المسيح على ما سوف يحدث  ،  شكر المسيح على ما سوف يناله هو قبل نواله . كان يعرف ويؤمن ويرى ما سيحدث . رأى بالايمان قبل العيان ، رأى المعجزة  تتم فشكر . عجيب ٌ ان يتغنى الجيش بالنصر قبل خوض المعركة . غريب ٌ ان يرقص الفلاح فرحا ً قبل الحصاد .  لا احد يشكر الله على ما سيناله منه  قبل ان يحصل مراده  وطلبه منه  . اعتدنا الشكر بعد الاخذ . الشكر جزء ٌ من الطلب ، الشكر بعد الطلب . عرف المسيح ان طلبه سيجاب . عرف ان الشكر يمهد الجو ويعد الطريق للمعجزة "   إِنْ آمَنْتِ تَرَيْنَ مَجْدَ اللهِ " الايمان يأتي بمجد الله ، الايمان يتمم المعجزة . لا شيء يسر الله قدر الشكر له ، لا شيء يرطب النفس الملهوفة اكثر من الشكر . وصرخ يسوع بصوت ٍ عظيم "  ً لِعَازَرُ، هَلُمَّ خَارِجًا " وانتفض الجسد الراقد ميتا ً . انتفض الميت واعتدل ووقف وتحرك وخرج من القبر وحوله اربطة التكفين . الشكر قبل الحصول على ما نطلب مطلوب ٌ ومرغوب ٌ من الله . اشكر فالشكر دليل ايمان . اشكر فحسن ٌ هو الحمد للرب .


----------



## fauzi (12 سبتمبر 2013)

717 - حياة الانسان تعب ، تعب ٌ وشقاء وجهاد وصراع ٌ وارهاق . في كل ايامه يسعى الانسان ليستريح ، يبحث ُ دائما ً عن الراحة . الراحة ُ مطلب ٌ هام . الله نفسه استراح ، استراح في اليوم السابع  ، كقول الكتاب . 
.  يوم الرب راحة وفي بيت الرب نجد الراحة . الراحة يوم الرب في بيت الرب . كثيرون يجدون في عبادة الرب واجبا ً وطقسا ً وعملا ً صالحا ً يؤدونه له . الله يدعونا للراحة في بيته . في حضرة الله راحة ، في وجودنا معه راحة . جين ندخل بيت الرب ،  كنيسة الله ، تستريح نفوسنا وارواحنا واجسادنا . سار شعب الله في البرية يخبّون في الرمال يحملون الهموم والاثقال . ساروا سنة ً  وراء سنة ، اربعين سنة يسيرون في الصحراء ، وكان يدفعهم الى السير امل الراحة في كنعان ، ارض الموعد ، ارض الراحة . والذين اطاعوا الله وعملوا وصاياه اراحهم وادخلهم الى ارض الراحة . اما الذين لم يطيعوه بل عصوه  وعاندوه ، اقسم ان لا يدخلوا راحته . فحين تدخل بيت الرب ، كنيسته ، في يوم الرب لتعبده  ، تجد الراحة . راحة عبادة الله  راحة ٌ حقيقية للروح والنفس والجسد معا ً . ويقول المسيح الينا : " تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ ." ( متى 11: 28 ) عند المسيح وحده الراحة ، الراحة من التعب ، الراحة من الاحمال والاثقال . حين نأتي الى المسيح ،  حين نلقي بانفسنا بين ذراعيه ،  نجد راحة لنفوسنا . المؤمن بالمسيح مستريح النفس ومستريح الروح . هذه راحة الخلاص . كما نجد الراحة في بيت الرب ونحن نترك على بابه ِ اتعابنا واثقالنا ،  هكذا نجد الراحة في حضن المسيح  ونحن نلقي تحت قدميه خطايانا وآثامنا  . المسيح وحده هو القادر  ان يرفع عنا ذنوبنا ويريحنا منها راحة ً كاملة ، فلا يثقل قلوبنا ذنب ٌ ولا شعور ٌ بالذنب ، راحة الخلاص تامة نهائية . وراحة الخلاص وراحة التواجد في بيت الرب تقودنا الى الراحة الابدية في السماء  . المؤمن يعيش على رجاء الوصول الى مكان الراحة حيث ينتهي التعب . هناك لا يكون تعب ، لا تكون حروب ٌ ، لا يكون صراع ، لا يكون بكاء ، لأن الله نفسه  هناك . يقول الرائي في رؤياه : "  وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً لِي: «اكْتُبْ: طُوبَى لِلأَمْوَاتِ الَّذِينَ يَمُوتُونَ فِي الرَّبِّ مُنْذُالآنَ». «نَعَمْ» يَقُولُ الرُّوحُ : «لِكَيْ يَسْتَرِيحُوا مِنْ أَتْعَابِهِمْ ، وَأَعْمَالُهُمْ تَتْبَعُهُمْ». " ( رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 14: 13 )  هل تسعى الى الراحة ؟ انا اسعى الى الراحة ، كلنا نبغي الراحة . إن كنت تريد الراحة الحقيقية تجدها في المسيح يسوع مصدر كل راحة ، وسوف تجدها قطعا ً في بيت الرب . تجدها في بيت الرب مكان كل راحة . انتظرها ، انتظر الراحة الابدية في السماء فهي الرجاء المبارك للراحة .


----------



## fauzi (13 سبتمبر 2013)

718 - قد يقول البعض  عن فتاة ٍ ما : يا للأسف فهذه الفتاة تمتلك قدرات هائلة لكنها اضاعت موهبتها هدرا ً . لا يكتفي يسوع بتوبيخ الاشخاص الذين يهملون المواهب التي اعطاهم اياها الله ، فهو يستخدم هنا قصة ً عن الاستثمار لكي يبين لجمهوره ِ انه حينما يعطينا الله شيئا ً ما فانه يتوقع منا ان نستثمره .

متى 25 : 14 – 29 
14 وكأنما إنسان مسافر دعا عبيده وسلمهم أمواله

15 فأعطى واحدا خمس وزنات، وآخر وزنتين، وآخر وزنة. كل واحد على قدر طاقته. وسافر للوقت

16 فمضى الذي أخذ الخمس وزنات وتاجر بها، فربح خمس وزنات أخر

17 وهكذا الذي أخذ الوزنتين، ربح أيضا وزنتين أخريين

18 وأما الذي أخذ الوزنة فمضى وحفر في الأرض وأخفى فضة سيده

19 وبعد زمان طويل أتى سيد أولئك العبيد وحاسبهم

20 فجاء الذي أخذ الخمس وزنات وقدم خمس وزنات أخر قائلا: يا سيد، خمس وزنات سلمتني. هوذا خمس وزنات أخر ربحتها فوقها

21 فقال له سيده: نعما أيها العبد الصالح والأمين كنت أمينا في القليل فأقيمك على الكثير . ادخل إلى فرح سيدك

22 ثم جاء الذي أخذ الوزنتين وقال: يا سيد، وزنتين سلمتني. هوذا وزنتان أخريان ربحتهما فوقهما

23 قال له سيده: نعما أيها العبد الصالح الأمين كنت أمينا في القليل فأقيمك على الكثير. ادخل إلى فرح سيدك

24 ثم جاء أيضا الذي أخذ الوزنة الواحدة وقال: يا سيد، عرفت أنك إنسان قاس، تحصد حيث لم تزرع، وتجمع من حيث لم تبذر

25 فخفت ومضيت وأخفيت وزنتك في الأرض. هوذا الذي لك

26 فأجاب سيده وقال له : أيها العبد الشرير والكسلان، عرفت أني أحصد حيث لم أزرع، وأجمع من حيث لم أبذر

27 فكان ينبغي أن تضع فضتي عند الصيارفة، فعند مجيئي كنت آخذ الذي لي مع ربا

28 فخذوا منه الوزنة وأعطوها للذي له العشر وزنات

29 لأن كل من له يعطى فيزداد، ومن ليس له فالذي عنده يؤخذ منه


ان الله يعطينا مهارات ومالا ًً ووقتا ً وغير ذلك من الموارد . والله ايضا ً لا يعطينا اكثر من طاقتنا وقدرتنا . وكما ان ذاك السيد كافأ العبدين اللذين استثمرا ماله بطريقة ٍ حسنه فإن الله يكافئنا حينما نستخدم  مواهبنا في خدمته ِ . وكما ان ذاك السيد عاقب الخادم الذي اخفى ماله ُ عوضا ً عن استثماره ِ فإن الله يأخذ منا الاشياء التي نرفض ان نستخدمها لخدمته ِ .
لقد اعطى الله كل فرد ٍ منا العديد من المواهب والقدرات لكي نستخدمها في خدمته ِ . استثمر هذه المواهب في خدمته وخدمة الآخرين ، فإن فعلت ذلك فسوف يكافئك الرب ويباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2013)

كتير مش بفهمك ياربى يسوع لكنى أثق فى صلاحك 
وحكمتك علشان أنت حبيبى


----------



## fauzi (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> كتير مش بفهمك ياربى يسوع لكنى أثق فى صلاحك
> وحكمتك علشان أنت حبيبى


الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (14 سبتمبر 2013)

719 - كثيرا ً ما نستخدم كلمة ( انتبه ) في حديثنا اليومي لا سيما حين نحذّر اطفالنا من خطر ما ، ورغم انه من الجيد ان ننتبه ونحذر ، الا ان هذا قد يسبب لنا بعض المشاكل في ايماننا . في هذا المقطع يخطو واحد من اكثر تلاميذ المسيح اندفاعا ً وتهورا ً بضع خطوات بالايمان ، لكن للاسف فقد واجه مشكلة عويصة حينما بدأ ينظر من حوله ِ وينتبه لخطواته . اثناء قرائتك لاحظ اهمية تركيز نظرك على الرب يسوع المسيح وليس على الظروف المحيطة 

حينما رأى التلاميذ الرب يسوع يمشي على الماء ، لم يصدقوا  أعينهم . وقد طلب بطرس من الرب يسوع المسيح ان يأمره بالمشي على الماء ( متى 14 : 28 ) . وقد كانت هذه خطوة ايمان عظيمة من بطرس . وحينما دعاه الرب يسوع للمشي على الماء ، نزل بطرس بالفعل من القارب وبدأ بالسير على سطح الماء  . لكن حالما بدأ بطرس بتحويل عينيه عن الرب يسوع والنظر من حوله الى الامواج العالية بدأ يغرق .

متى 14 : 22 – 36 
22 وَلِلْوَقْتِ أَلْزَمَ يَسُوعُ تَلاَمِيذَهُ أَنْ يَدْخُلُوا السَّفِينَةَ وَيَسْبِقُوهُ إِلَى الْعَبْرِ حَتَّى يَصْرِفَ الْجُمُوعَ.
23 وَبَعْدَمَا صَرَفَ الْجُمُوعَ صَعِدَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ مُنْفَرِدًا لِيُصَلِّيَ. وَلَمَّا صَارَ الْمَسَاءُ كَانَ هُنَاكَ وَحْدَهُ.
24 وَأَمَّا السَّفِينَةُ فَكَانَتْ قَدْ صَارَتْ فِي وَسْطِ الْبَحْرِ مُعَذَّبَةً مِنَ الأَمْوَاجِ. لأَنَّ الرِّيحَ كَانَتْ مُضَادَّةً.
25 وَفِي الْهَزِيعِ الرَّابعِ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ مَضَى إِلَيْهِمْ يَسُوعُ مَاشِيًا عَلَى الْبَحْرِ.
26 فَلَمَّا أَبْصَرَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ مَاشِيًا عَلَى الْبَحْرِ اضْطَرَبُوا قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّهُ خَيَالٌ». وَمِنَ الْخَوْفِ صَرَخُوا!
27 فَلِلْوَقْتِ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ قِائِلاً: «تَشَجَّعُوا! أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا».
28 فَأَجَابَهُ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ هُوَ، فَمُرْني أَنْ آتِيَ إِلَيْكَ عَلَى الْمَاءِ».
29 فَقَالَ: «تَعَالَ». فَنَزَلَ بُطْرُسُ مِنَ السَّفِينَةِ وَمَشَى عَلَى الْمَاءِ لِيَأْتِيَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ.
30 وَلكِنْ لَمَّا رَأَى الرِّيحَ شَدِيدَةً خَافَ. وَإِذِ ابْتَدَأَ يَغْرَقُ، صَرَخَ قِائِلاً: «يَا رَبُّ، نَجِّنِي!».
31 فَفِي الْحَالِ مَدَّ يَسُوعُ يَدَهُ وَأَمْسَكَ بِهِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا قَلِيلَ الإِيمَانِ، لِمَاذَا شَكَكْتَ؟»
32 وَلَمَّا دَخَلاَ السَّفِينَةَ سَكَنَتِ الرِّيحُ.
33 وَالَّذِينَ فِي السَّفِينَةِ جَاءُوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ قَائِلِينَ: «بِالْحَقِيقَةِ أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللهِ!».
34 فَلَمَّا عَبَرُوا جَاءُوا إِلَى أَرْضِ جَنِّيسَارَتَ،
35 فَعَرَفَهُ رِجَالُ ذلِكَ الْمَكَانِ. فَأَرْسَلُوا إِلَى جَمِيعِ تِلْكَ الْكُورَةِ الْمُحِيطَةِ وَأَحْضَرُوا إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعَ الْمَرْضَى،
36 وَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ أَنْ يَلْمِسُوا هُدْبَ ثَوْبِهِ فَقَطْ. فَجَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ لَمَسُوهُ نَالُوا الشِّفَاءَ.
كما نرى من خلال مثال بطرس ، فإن ايمان المرء لا يبقى ثابتا ً على الدوام ، فهو يتزايد ويتناقص بحسب الموضع الذي يختار المرء ان يركز عليه نظره . فالاشخاص الذين يركزون انظارهم  على مشاكلهم سيجدون ان ايمانهم يتناقص شيئا ً فشيئا ً . أما الاشخاص الذين يركزون انظارهم على الرب يسوع المسيح فسوف يرون بأن ايمانهم يتزايد .
 لا تلتفت لضعفك ولا للظروف غير المواتية من حولك بل حافظ على ايمانك واحرص على تنميته عن طريق تثبيت نظرك على الرب يسوع المسيح ، وكذلك ذكّر نفسك دوما ً بحضوره وقوته ِ وعنايته ِ واستعداده الدائم للوقوف  الى جانبك .


----------



## fauzi (14 سبتمبر 2013)

720 - ما اكثر الاشياء التي تتعب الناس سواء أكانت جداول الاعمال المضغوطة او التغذية السيئة او المشاكل الصحية او عناء تربية الاطفال الصغار او مجرد بلوغ سن الشيخوخة . ما هي الاشياء التي تجعلك تشعر بالتعب او الضعف ؟ في اشعياء الاصحاح الاربعين حتى الاصحاح الثامن والاربعين سوف تقرأ عن شعب ٍ متعب ٍ ، شعب اسرائيل وشعب يهوذا يعانيان مرارة السبي في بابل . فقد مضى على سبيهم وقت طويل ، وها هو النبي اشعياء يأتيهم بكلمات التشجيع والعزاء 

اشعياء 40 : 1 – 5 ، 9 – 11 ، 27 – 31 
1 عزوا، عزوا شعبي، يقول إلهكم

2 طيبوا قلب أورشليم ونادوها بأن جهادها قد كمل، أن إثمها قد عفي عنه، أنها قد قبلت من يد الرب ضعفين عن كل خطاياها

3 صوت صارخ في البرية : أعدوا طريق الرب. قوموا في القفر سبيلا لإلهنا

4 كل وطاء يرتفع، وكل جبل وأكمة ينخفض، ويصير المعوج مستقيما، والعراقيب سهلا

5 فيعلن مجد الرب ويراه كل بشر جميعا، لأن فم الرب تكلم
.
.
.
9 على جبل عال اصعدي ، يا مبشرة صهيون . ارفعي صوتك بقوة، يا مبشرة أورشليم. ارفعي لا تخافي. قولي لمدن يهوذا: هوذا إلهك

10 هوذا السيد الرب بقوة يأتي وذراعه تحكم له. هوذا أجرته معه وعملته قدامه

11 كراع يرعى قطيعه. بذراعه يجمع الحملان، وفي حضنه يحملها، ويقود المرضعات
.
.
.

27 لماذا تقول يا يعقوب وتتكلم يا إسرائيل: قد اختفت طريقي عن الرب وفات حقي إلهي

28 أما عرفت أم لم تسمع ؟ إله الدهر الرب خالق أطراف الأرض لا يكل ولا يعيا. ليس عن فهمه فحص

29 يعطي المعيي قدرة، ولعديم القوة يكثر شدة

30 الغلمان يعيون ويتعبون، والفتيان يتعثرون تعثرا

31 وأما منتظرو الرب فيجددون قوة. يرفعون أجنحة كالنسور. يركضون ولا يتعبون. يمشون ولا يعيون


كان النبي اشعياء يحمل كلمات تعزية ٍ وتشجيع ٍ لشعب الله . قصاصهم لن يدوم الى ما لا نهاية ، والخلاص سيأتي في يوم ٍ ما . لم يشا الله ان يترك شعبه لليأس لذلك فقد اعاد تأكيد قوته ِ وقدرته ِ لهم  .كما ان الشعب كان متعبا ً بسبب الدينونة التي وقعت عليهم ، فإن ظروف الحياة تجعل جميع الناس بما فيهم الاقوياء يشعرون بالانهاك والتعب  
حينما تشعر بالتعب والضعف خصص وقتا ً للراحة واظهر ثقتك في سيطرة الله على جميع شؤون حياتك . اطلب من الله ان يجدد قوتك ثم انتظر توقيته قبل ان ترجع الى سباق الحياة والا فقد لا تتمكن  من اكمال السباق  على الاطلاق .


----------



## fauzi (15 سبتمبر 2013)

721 - برأيك كيف ستكون نهاية العالم ؟ هل ستقوم قنبلة ذرية بتفجير كوكبنا هذا ؟ أم اننا سنؤذي طبقة الاوزون اكثر فاكثر الى ان يتغير المناخ في العالم الى درجة تُصبح فيها الحياة على كوكب الارض مستحيلة ؟ 
في هذه القراءة من انجيل مرقس يكشف الرب يسوع بعض الحقائق عن كيفية نهاية العالم ، ويا لها من نهاية مروّعة . لكن الرب يسوع يؤكد لاتباعه ِ بان الله مسيطر ٌ على كل شيء . كما انه يشجع اتباعه الذين سيعيشون حتى ذلك الحين على ان يتمسكوا بايمانهم فيه ، فإن فعلوا ذلك فسوف ينالون مكافآت عظيمة في نهاية الزمان 

مرقس 13 : 26 – 37 
26 وحينئذ يبصرون ابن الإنسان آتيا في سحاب بقوة كثيرة ومجد

27 فيرسل حينئذ ملائكته ويجمع مختاريه من الأربع الرياح، من أقصاء الأرض إلى أقصاء السماء

28 فمن شجرة التين تعلموا المثل: متى صار غصنها رخصا وأخرجت أوراقا، تعلمون أن الصيف قريب

29 هكذا أنتم أيضا، متى رأيتم هذه الأشياء صائرة، فاعلموا أنه قريب على الأبواب

30 الحق أقول لكم: لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله

31 السماء والأرض تزولان، ولكن كلامي لا يزول

32 وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد، ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء، ولا الابن ، إلا الآب

33 انظروا اسهروا وصلوا ، لأنكم لا تعلمون متى يكون الوقت

34 كأنما إنسان مسافر ترك بيته ، وأعطى عبيده السلطان ، ولكل واحد عمله ، وأوصى البواب أن يسهر

35 اسهروا إذا، لأنكم لا تعلمون متى يأتي رب البيت، أمساء، أم نصف الليل، أم صياح الديك ، أم صباحا

36 لئلا يأتي بغتة فيجدكم نياما

37 وما أقوله لكم أقوله للجميع: اسهروا




ما تزال احداث نهاية العالم مستقبلية ، ونحن نعلم حينما تحدث هذه العلامات فسوف يأتي الرب يسوع ثانية ً بسرعة . وللاسف الشديد قد ينخدع بعض المسيحيين قبل المجيء الثاني للمسيح وذلك بسبب الانبياء الكذبة الذين سيقولون بانهم تلقوا رسالة من الله ، او بسبب المسحاء الكذبة الذين سيزعمون انهم الله . اذن كيف يمكننا ان نعرف ان الرب يسوع قد جاء ثانية ً ؟ سوف نراه آتيا ً على السحاب وهذه هي احدى العلامات القوية لمجيئه الثاني .
حينما يرجع الرب يسوع سوف تعرف ذلك بكل تأكيد ، لكن الى ان يحين ذلك الوقت احترس من الانبياء والمسحاء الكذبة . لا تصدّق ما يقولونه لأنه ما من احد ٍ يعرف متى سيأتي المسيح ثانية ً الا الله الآب . في الوقت نفسه كن مستعدا ً لأنه سيأتي فجأة ً على نحو ٍ غير متوقع ٍ مثلما يجيء اللص في الليل .


----------



## fauzi (16 سبتمبر 2013)

722 - حين تنضم الى جمعية ٍ او نادي ما لا بد انك تفعل ذلك بسبب معرفتك بفلسفة هذا النادي واهدافه ِ وانشطته ِ ، لكن حينما يتم اتخاذ  قرارات ٍ او التخطيط لبعض الاحداث وتشعر بأن ذلك  يتعارض مع اهداف هذا النادي فمن المؤكد انك تتعجب وتتسائل ما الذي يجري . اعتقد بطرس انه قد انضم الى نادي الملك المنتصر ، لكنه يتلقى هنا صدمة ً  قاسية ً  تجعله يفيق من سباته ِ ، فقد صحح الرب يسوع نظرة بطرس واعطاه الصورة الصحيحة وارجعه ُ الى الطريق السليم للخدمة .

مرقس 8 : 27 – 38 
27 ثم خرج يسوع وتلاميذه إلى قرى قيصرية فيلبس. وفي الطريق سأل تلاميذه قائلا لهم : من يقول الناس: إني أنا

28 فأجابوا: يوحنا المعمدان. وآخرون: إيليا. وآخرون: واحد من الأنبياء

29 فقال لهم: وأنتم، من تقولون: إني أنا؟ فأجاب بطرس وقال له: أنت المسيح

30 فانتهرهم كي لا يقولوا لأحد عنه

31 وابتدأ يعلمهم أن ابن الإنسان ينبغي أن يتألم كثيرا، ويرفض من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة، ويقتل، وبعد ثلاثة أيام يقوم

32 وقال القول علانية. فأخذه بطرس إليه وابتدأ ينتهره

33 فالتفت وأبصر تلاميذه، فانتهر بطرس قائلا: اذهب عني يا شيطان لأنك لا تهتم بما لله لكن بما للناس

34 ودعا الجمع مع تلاميذه وقال لهم: من أراد أن يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني

35 فإن من أراد أن يخلص نفسه يهلكها، ومن يهلك نفسه من أجلي ومن أجل الإنجيل فهو يخلصها

36 لأنه ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه

37 أو ماذا يعطي الإنسان فداء عن نفسه

38 لأن من استحى بي وبكلامي في هذا الجيل الفاسق الخاطئ ، فإن ابن الإنسان يستحي به متى جاء بمجد أبيه مع الملائكة القديسين


حينما تحدث الرب يسوع عن ما سيعانيه من رفض ٍ والم ٍ وموت ٍ قريب ، أخذه بطرس جانبا ً وطلب منه ان يتوقف عن قول هذا الكلام  الغريب . وقد اظهر رد يسوع عليه بأن بطرس كان يسير في الطريق الخاطئ .
 انت ترى الاشياء من وجهة نظرك كأنسان وليس من وجهة نظر الله . ان طريقة نظر المرء الى الامور هي التي تصنع كل الفرق ،  لهذا فنحن بحاجة للنظر الى ظروفنا من وجهة نظر الله ، وهذا يتطلب منا ان نعرف اولويات الله وقيمه ِ ، وان نرى الصورة الكبيرة ، ولا يمكن لهذا أن يأتي الا من خلال قرائتنا ودراستنا لكلمة الله .
في المرة القادمة التي تظهر فيها طرق  الله سخيفة ًً في نظرك ن توقف واطلب من الله أن يساعدك على رؤية الأمر من زاويته ِ هو


----------



## fauzi (17 سبتمبر 2013)

723 - في السبي ،  في السنة الثانية عشر منه ، في المساء ، كانت يد الرب على حزقيال . يقول النبي حزقيال : " وَكَانَتْ يَدُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ مَسَاءً " (حزقيال 33: 22 ) وسط ظلمة المساء ، وسط سكون المساء ، وسط الوحدة ، وسط الضياع كانت يد الرب هناك ، حلّت وهبطت على كتفه يد الله في المساء . حين تصور أن لا احد حوله ، حين تصور انه منسي ٌ متروك ٌ وسط الليل كانت يد الله هناك . جائت يد الله تؤنس وحدته ، جائت تقويه وتشجعه . جائت تُعلن وجود الله عندما ينفض الجميع ، تعلن نور الله وسط ظلمة المساء . حين يحل الظلام ، حين تهبط الظلمة الى الارض ، حين تحتويك وتلفّك ، تخترق يد الله الظلام ، تمزق يد الله ستار الظلمة ، تلمس كتفك ، تستقر عليه . إن كنت لا تراها تشعر بها . إن كنت لا تميزها تعرف انها بقربك ، فيفرح القلب وتسبّح النفس وتبتهج الروح وتعلو الحان الابتهاج . غير المرئي قريب ، غير المحدود موجود ، الخالد الابدي بجوارك ، فيهرب الشيء المرئي ، يبتعد الخطر المحدود ،  يتركك الظلام وينقشع . عندما يهاجم القلب ضعف ، عندما يحل بالنفس فتور ،  حين تبرد الروح ، حالا ً تأتي اليد ، يد الله لتقوّي وتحيي وتشجّع وتعضّد وتُعيد حرارة الحياة . عندما تشتعل النار داخلنا تحرق القلب ، حين تعلو السنة القلق داخل النفس حالا ً تأتي اليد ، يد الله لتطفئ اللهب ، ترطّب ، تهدّئ ، تسكّن الروح . يد الله تطرد عنك الهم ، يد الله تصد عنك هجمات  العدو . يقول داود النبي : " علَى غَضَبِ أَعْدَائِي تَمُدُّ يَدَك َ، وَتُخَلِّصُنِي يَمِينُكَ. الرَّبُّ يُحَامِي عَنِّي  " (سفر المزامير 138: 7 ، 8  ) يده ُ  قوية ، اقوى من كل شيء ، اقوى من كل بأس . يده شديدة وذراعه ممدودة ورحمته ُ الى الابد . يد الله تصل اليك في اي مكان وفي كل وقت . يد الله معك بقربك . يد الله تمتد لك حيثما تكون وحينما تحتاج . يد الله عليك ، على كتفك . كان دانيال في ارض بابل عبدا ً مسلوب الارادة والحرية ، بعيدا ً عن وطنه ِ . وسط جنون الملك ونجومه ، وسط بلاطه ِ وسجونه ، وسط ظلمة المساء ، فاذا بيد ٍ تلمسه ، اذا بيد ترفعه وتقيمه ،  اقتحمت ذلك ورفعته واقامته . في وسط العاصفة الريح تهب غاضبة ، الامواج تعلو صاخبة ، الماء يزيد تحت قدمي بطرس وهو يسير عليه ، بدأ بطرس يغرق ، واذا بيد ٍٍ تمتد اليه ، اذا بيد ٍ تُمسك بيده ، اذا بيد ٍ ترفعه وتنقذه . يد الله معك في كل ظرف ، يد الله بقربك في كل وقت ، يد الله تلمسك وتشفيك . لا تخف ، لا تفزع ، امسك بها وتعلّق ، الله لك .


----------



## fauzi (18 سبتمبر 2013)

724 - سواء حضرت جنازة ً ٌ في خلال حياتك ام لا فلا بد انك تعرف كيف يبدو القبر وكيف تكون المقبرة ، والآن تخيل ما يمكن ان يحدث لك  لو انك مررت بجانب قبر ٍ ما بعد بضعة ايام ٍ من الجنازة فوجدت ان القبر مفتوح ٌ والجثة قد اختفت . في اليوم الثالث من صلب الرب يسوع ذهبت ثلاث نسوة الى قبره ِ ومعهن الاطياب ، لكن حينما وصلن الى هناك وجدن القبر فارغا  ،ً ثم اخبرهن الملاك بأن يسوع حي 

مرقس 16 : 1 – 13 
1 و بعدما مضى السبت اشترت مريم المجدلية و مريم ام يعقوب و سالومة حنوطا لياتين و يدهنه

2 و باكرا جدا في اول الاسبوع اتين الى القبر اذ طلعت الشمس

3 و كن يقلن فيما بينهن من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر

4 فتطلعن و رأين ان الحجر قد دحرج لانه كان عظيما جدا

5 و لما دخلن القبر رأين شابا جالسا عن اليمين لابسا حلة بيضاء فاندهشن

6 فقال لهن لا تندهشن انتن تطلبن يسوع الناصري المصلوب قد قام ليس هو ههنا هوذا الموضع الذي وضعوه فيه

7 لكن اذهبن و قلن لتلاميذه و لبطرس انه يسبقكم الى الجليل هناك ترونه كما قال لكم

8 فخرجن سريعا و هربن من القبر لان الرعدة و الحيرة اخذتاهن و لم يقلن لاحد شيئا لانهن كن خائفات

9 و بعدما قام باكرا في اول الاسبوع ظهر اولا لمريم المجدلية التي كان قد اخرج منها سبعة شياطين

10 فذهبت هذه و اخبرت الذين كانوا معه و هم ينوحون و يبكون

11 فلما سمع اولئك انه حي و قد نظرته لم يصدقوا

12 و بعد ذلك ظهر بهيئة اخرى لاثنين منهم و هما يمشيان منطلقين الى البرية

13 و ذهب هذان و اخبرا الباقين فلم يصدقوا و لا هذين


حقيقة قيام يسوع من بين الاموات هي حقيقة ٌ هامة لعدة اسباب : 
اولا ً : انه دفع اجرة خطايانا التي لم يكن بمقدورنا ابدا ً ان ندفعها بانفسنا ، وقد كانت قيامته هي العمل الأخير في عملية فداء الجنس البشري الساقط من الطبيعة الخاطئة .
ثانيا ً : قيامة الرب يسوع تثبت انه هو الرب الاله الوحيد منشئ الحياة . 
ثالثا  :ً كانت قيامة الرب يسوع تتميما ً لنبوات العهد القديم عن المسيا .
رابعا ً : قيامة الرب يسوع لم تتمم النبوات فحسب بل وايضا ً اكدت وعده بأنه سيقوم من الاموات ، وبهذا فقد اثبت  لاتباعه ِ بأنه جدير ٌ بالثقة .
خامسا ً : قيامة الرب يسوع هي ضمان ٌ بأن جميع المؤمنين بالمسيح سيقامون هم ايضا ً في يوم ٍ ما .

اشكر الآب واعبده لأنه اقام ابنه من القبر ، ولأنه وضع هذه الخطة الرائعة كي يخلّص البشرية .


----------



## fauzi (19 سبتمبر 2013)

725 - عاجلا ً أم آجلا ً سوف يرسم كل شخص ٍ تقريبا ً انطباعا ً سيئا ً عن رئيسه ِ في العمل . ومن المعروف ان بعض رؤساء العمل يستحقون هذه السمعة السيئة . في حين ان البعض الآخر لا يستحقونها لكنها تلصق بهم بسبب التعليمات التي يصدرونها للمرؤوسين ، وفي هذه الحالة الاخيرة فإن ما يحدث هو التالي : لقد اخبرك رئيسك بأن تفعل شيئا ً ما لكنك لا تحب ذلك ، فماذا عساك ان تفعل ؟ ربما لم تفكر في الرب يسوع من قبل على انه شخص ٌ يشبه المدير في العمل لكنه  كان قائدا ً اثناء حياته ِ على هذه الارض . تحتوي هذه الآيات عن امثلة ٍ عن قيادته ِ الارضية ن فهو يتولى القيادة هنا ويصدر الاوامر ويحصل على ردود فعل ٍ سلبية ٍ من الآخرين .
 اثناء قرائتك راقب الرب يسوع وهو يقود وتعلم منه 

لوقا 4 : 31 – 41 
31 وانحدر إلى كفرناحوم ، مدينة من الجليل ، وكان يعلمهم في السبوت

32 فبهتوا من تعليمه ، لأن كلامه كان بسلطان

33 وكان في المجمع رجل به روح شيطان نجس ، فصرخ بصوت عظيم

34 قائلا: آه ما لنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري؟ أتيت لتهلكنا أنا أعرفك من أنت: قدوس الله

35 فانتهره يسوع قائلا : اخرس واخرج منه. فصرعه الشيطان في الوسط وخرج منه ولم يضره شيئا

36 فوقعت دهشة على الجميع، وكانوا يخاطبون بعضهم بعضا قائلين: ما هذه الكلمة ؟ لأنه بسلطان وقوة يأمر الأرواح النجسة فتخرج

37 وخرج صيت عنه إلى كل موضع في الكورة المحيطة

38 ولما قام من المجمع دخل بيت سمعان. وكانت حماة سمعان قد أخذتها حمى شديدة. فسألوه من أجلها

39 فوقف فوقها وانتهر الحمى فتركتها وفي الحال قامت وصارت تخدمهم

40 وعند غروب الشمس، جميع الذين كان عندهم سقماء بأمراض مختلفة قدموهم إليه، فوضع يديه على كل واحد منهم وشفاهم

41 وكانت شياطين أيضا تخرج من كثيرين وهي تصرخ وتقول: أنت المسيح ابن الله فانتهرهم ولم يدعهم يتكلمون ، لأنهم عرفوه أنه المسيح


يفكر الكثيرون في الرب يسوع على انه شخص ٌ لطيف ورجل عظيم قام بتعليم حقائق عظيمة ، لكن المشكلة هي ان هؤلاء الاشخاص انفسهم يعجزون عن رؤية الرب يسوع كشخص ٍ صاحب سلطان . حينما تقرأ تعاليم الرب يسوع المسيح انظر اليها باعتبارها وصايا لك كي تعيش بموجبها . اقرأها كما لو انها  كانت موجهة لك انت شخصيا ً ،  فاللرب يسوع لم يأتي كي يلهمنا فحسب بل وليعلن حقه علينا ايضا ً . فهل يمكنك ان تدعو يسوع ربا ً وسيدا ً وملكا  ً على حياتك ؟


----------



## fauzi (20 سبتمبر 2013)

726 - لكن ماذا سيقول الناس عني ؟ يخطر هذا السؤال ببال الكثيرين منا اكثر مما نود ان نعترف ، فحتى عندما نفكر في اتخاذ قرار اخلاقي ما فاننا نتوقف قليلا ً للتفكير في مدى شعبية او عدم شعبية هذا القرار . الاشخاص الذين يهتمون بمدى شعبية قراراتهم اكثر مما يهتمون بمدى اخلاقية هذه القرارات انما يحتاجون للتفكير مرتين . تحتوي هذه الآيات على الكثير من التحذيرات التي وجهها الرب يسوع الى الفريسيين وغيرهم من القادة الدينيين ، لكن هذه التحذيرات  تنطبق بسهولة ايضا ً على  اي شخص ٍ في وقتنا الحاضر يهتم مثل هؤلاء بالمظاهر اكثر من العدل والبِر 

لوقا 11 : 43 – 54 
43 ويل لكم أيها الفريسيون لأنكم تحبون المجلس الأول في المجامع، والتحيات في الأسواق

44 ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤون لأنكم مثل القبور المختفية ، والذين يمشون عليها لا يعلمون

45 فأجاب واحد من الناموسيين وقال له: يا معلم ، حين تقول هذا تشتمنا نحن أيضا

46 فقال: وويل لكم أنتم أيها الناموسيون لأنكم تحملون الناس أحمالا عسرة الحمل وأنتم لا تمسون الأحمال بإحدى أصابعكم

47 ويل لكم لأنكم تبنون قبور الأنبياء ، وآباؤكم قتلوهم

48 إذا تشهدون وترضون بأعمال آبائكم ، لأنهم هم قتلوهم وأنتم تبنون قبورهم

49 لذلك أيضا قالت حكمة الله: إني أرسل إليهم أنبياء ورسلا ، فيقتلون منهم ويطردون

50 لكي يطلب من هذا الجيل دم جميع الأنبياء المهرق منذ إنشاء العالم

51 من دم هابيل إلى دم زكريا الذي أهلك بين المذبح والبيت. نع م، أقول لكم: إنه يطلب من هذا الجيل

52 ويل لكم أيها الناموسيون لأنكم أخذتم مفتاح المعرفة. ما دخلتم أنتم ، والداخلون منعتموهم

53 وفيما هو يكلمهم بهذا، ابتدأ الكتبة والفريسيون يحنقون جدا، ويصادرونه على أمور كثيرة

54 وهم يراقبونه طالبين أن يصطادوا شيئا من فمه لكي يشتكوا عليه


انتقد الرب يسوع بعض الفريسيين والقادة الدينيين بقسوة لأنهم كانوا يحبون المديح وجذب الانتباه اليهم ، وقد تمادى هؤلاء بالخطأ عن طريق اهتمامهم بمظهرهم الخارجي على حساب مواقفهم ومشيئة الله المعلنة لهم . إن اعتراف الناس بتديننا لا يجعل منا اشخاص اتقياء لهذا ينبغي علينا ان نحذر من  ان ننظر الى اعجاب الناس من حولنا كدليل ٍ على صلاحنا الديني ، فالله يطالبنا بان نكون مكرّسين له وغير انانيين ، وهذا يتطلب منا ان نكون متواضعين ، لهذا ليكن مسعاك هو ان تُرضي الله وليس البشر .


----------



## fauzi (20 سبتمبر 2013)

727 - كان داود نبيا ً ، نبيا ً عظيما ً للرب . كان قلبه حسب قلب الله ، يا له من نبي . وكان ملكا ً ، ملكا ً عظيما ً لاسرائيل . كان الشعب يحبه ويخضع له ، يا له من ملك . وكان غنيا ً ، كانت لديه اموال ٌ كثيرة ، قصوره مملوءة ٌ بالخير ،  يا له من غني . وكان قويا ً ، في صباه قتل اسدا ً ودبا ً ،  في فتوته قتل جوليات الجبار ، يا له من قوي ، لكنه امسك قيثارته وعزف عليها  يقول : " حَوِّلْ عَيْنَيَّ عَنِ النَّظَرِ إِلَى الْبَاطِلِ. فِي طَرِيقِكَ أَحْيِنِي." (سفر المزامير 119: 37 ) وجد ان كل ما لديه باطل إن لم يسر في طريق الرب ، بعيدا ً عنه موت . النبوة إن لم تكن في طريق الله نحاس ٌ يطن وصنج ٌ يرن . الملك إن لم يكن حسب طريق الرب مظهر ٌ كاذب وعرش ٌ حقير . الغِنى إن لم يكن لمجد الرب وبِره ، تراب ٌ زائل ورماد ٌ باطل . القوة إن لم تكن لخدمة الله  ، جبارة غاشمة ، ظالمة ، سفاحة ٌ آثمة . حول يا رب عيني عن النظر الى الباطل في طريقك أحيني . الباطل حولي يدور حولي . الباطل خلفي وامامي ، الباطل يحيط بي . طلبتي يا رب وصلاتي ،  طلبتي ان تساعدني لاحوّل عيني عن النظر الى الباطل . الباطل يشملني ويلفني ، اغرق فيه واغوص كالغريق وسط الماء . اضرب ذراعي َّلابتعد عنه ، اغوص اكثر . ارفسه ابعده ُ ، يقترب مني اكثر . لا قدرة لي عليه ، لا فكاك لي منه ، استنشقه مع الهواء ،  اشربه مع الماء . شهوات العالم حولي باطلة . ملذاته واطاييبه ومباهجه ُ باطلة . اهتمامات العالم واهدافه باطلة ، تطلعاته وطموحاته باطلة . غرور العالم باطل ، مجد العالم باطل ، نجاح العالم باطل وغناه باطل " بَاطِلُ الأَبَاطِيل ِ، قَالَ الْجَامِعَةُ: بَاطِلُ الأَبَاطِيلِ ، الْكُلُّ بَاطِلٌ." وقبض الريح . حوّل عيني يا رب عن الباطل . كل ما في العالم قبض الريح . لا يبقى في كفي ، لا آخذ شيئا ً معي . ماذا انتفع ؟ ماذا انتفع لو ربحت  العالم كله ؟ الكل باطل . أحيني يا رب في طريقك ، طريقك حياة ، لا حياة الا عندك . كما لم يجد داود حياة ً في مٌلكِه وغناه وقوته ونبوته ِ ، هكذا انا يا رب ميت ٌ بدونك ، انت لي الطريق والحق والحياة . مهما حصلت ٌ في هذا العالم على اباطيل ، مهما امسكت بها وتمسكت ستسقط من قبضتي حين ترتخي قبضتي وتنفتح حين ارحل . وساقف امام العرش بأيدي خاوية  ، فالباطل باطل لا يبقى معي . الحياة فقط في طريقك ، الباقي فقط خوفك ، الدائم فقط اتبّاعك . حين تسجد امام صليب المسيح مقررا ً قبوله ربا ً وسيدا ً تحيا . حين تعلن  ايمانك به وخضوعك له يحيا المسيح فيك . هذا هو الطريق الوحيد للحياة الابدية وكل ما دونه باطل .


----------



## fauzi (20 سبتمبر 2013)

728 - ما هي المواضيع التي تثير جدالا ً ساخنا ً في عائلتك ؟ فعلى سبيل المثال تمتنع بعض العائلات عن الخوض بالمواضيع السياسية بسبب ما يمكن ان ينجم عن ذلك من سوء فهم ٍ وخلافات ٍ بين افراد العائلة . كذلك هناك الكثير من الامور والقضايا التي يمكن للعائلات ان تختلف عليها . في هذه الآيات يتحدث الرب يسوع عن موضوع ٍ لا يدور عادة ً على مائدة الطعام ن فعلاقة المرء مع الله يمكن بل يجب ان تؤثر على جميع علاقاته مع الآخرين واحيانا ً يكون هذا التأثير سلبيا ً لذلك فقد اراد الرب يسوع من تلاميذه ان يكونوا مستعدين لذلك .. 

لوقا 12 : 49 – 53 
49 جئت لألقي نارا على الأرض، فماذا أريد لو اضطرمت

50 ولي صبغة أصطبغها، وكيف أنحصر حتى تكمل

51 أتظنون أني جئت لأعطي سلاما على الأرض ؟ كلا، أقول لكم : بل انقساما

52 لأنه يكون من الآن خمسة في بيت واحد منقسمين : ثلاثة على اثنين ، واثنان على ثلاثة

53 ينقسم الأب على الابن ، والابن على الأب ، والأم على البنت ، والبنت على الأم ، والحماة على كنتها ، والكنة على حماتها


لقد جاء الرب يسوع الى الارض لكي يحدث الخصام والنزاع بين الناس ، لكن مهلا ، الا يُفترض به  ان يكون صانع سلام ؟ الم يقل هو  لنا بان ندير الخد الآخر حينما يهيننا الآخرون او يسيئون الينا ؟ الم يسمح هو لهؤلاء الجنود بأن يصلبوه ؟ اذن لماذا هذا الحديث عن الخصام ؟ ولماذا هذه الاخبار السيئة ؟ لا يقول لنا  الرب يسوع هنا ان نبدأ نحن  بالخصام ولا ان نهاجم الآخرين ولا ان نتبجح باننا مستنيرون الى الحد الذي لا يعود فيه الناس قادرين على سماع المزيد ، بل هو يخبرنا بأن لا نتوقع من جميع الناس ان يتبعوه ، فالبعض سيقبله والبعض الآخر سيرفضه. وخلافا ً لاختيارنا للوننا المفضل فإن اقرارنا بسيادة الله واعترافنا بخطايانا وقبولنا للمسيح في حياتنا سيعمل على تغييرنا جذريا ً . وحيث ان هذه التغييرات تؤثر على العديد من جوانب  حياتنا ، وحيث انه عادة ما يتبع ذلك  بعض النتائج ، فغالبا ً ما يؤدي ذلك الى تمزق روابط اقوى العلاقات في العائلة .
 كن صبورا ً مع الأشخاص الذين يتجاوبون ببطء ٍ  مع عطية الله المتمثلة في الخلاص او مع التغييرات التي يجريها  الله في حياتك ، وليكن لديك ايمان ٌ راسخ ٌ بأن هؤلاء الاشخاص الذين يرفضون المسيح الآن يمكن ان يقبلوه فيما بعد . والى ان يحدث ذلك ينبغي عليك ان تتحمل رفضهم وان تدرك تماما ً بأن الرب يسوع المسيح يفهم هذا الألم الذي تمر فيه .


----------



## fauzi (21 سبتمبر 2013)

729 - حينما نسمع عبارات ٍ صعب علينا تصديقها فاننا نميل الى انتقادها ورفضها ومهاجمة قائليها ، لكن تبقى هناك فئة ٌ قليلة ٌ تصدّق ذلك . في هذه الآيات سوف ترى الرب يسوع ينطق بكلام ٍ كهذا مما يؤدي الى انقسام الناس من حوله ِ الى فريقين ، فالبعض صدّقه ُ وبقي معه والبعض الآخر لم يصدّقه وتخلى عنه . لكن الذين تخلوا عنه كانوا اكثر بكثير ٍ من الذين بقوا معه ، فقد رأى هؤلاء ان ما قاله الرب يسوع يبدو منفرا ً ولا يمكن ان يكون صحيحا ً ، فما رأيك أنت ؟

يوحنا 6 : 53 – 69
53 فقال لهم يسوع: الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه، فليس لكم حياة فيكم

54 من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية، وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير

55 لأن جسدي مأكل حق ودمي مشرب حق

56 من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي يثبت في وأنا فيه

57 كما أرسلني الآب الحي، وأنا حي بالآب، فمن يأكلني فهو يحيا بي

58 هذا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء. ليس كما أكل آباؤكم المن وماتوا. من يأكل هذا الخبز فإنه يحيا إلى الأبد

59 قال هذا في المجمع وهو يعلم في كفرناحوم

60 فقال كثيرون من تلاميذه، إذ سمعوا: إن هذا الكلام صعب من يقدر أن يسمعه

61 فعلم يسوع في نفسه أن تلاميذه يتذمرون على هذا، فقال لهم: أهذا يعثركم

62 فإن رأيتم ابن الإنسان صاعدا إلى حيث كان أولا

63 الروح هو الذي يحيي . أما الجسد فلا يفيد شيئا. الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة

64 ولكن منكم قوم لا يؤمنون. لأن يسوع من البدء علم من هم الذين لا يؤمنون ، ومن هو الذي يسلمه

65 فقال: لهذا قلت لكم : إنه لا يقدر أحد أن يأتي إلي إن لم يعط من أبي

66 من هذا الوقت رجع كثيرون من تلاميذه إلى الوراء ، ولم يعودوا يمشون معه

67 فقال يسوع للاثني عشر: ألعلكم أنتم أيضا تريدون أن تمضوا

68 فأجابه سمعان بطرس : يا رب، إلى من نذهب ؟ كلام الحياة الأبدية عندك

69 ونحن قد آمنا وعرفنا أنك أنت المسيح ابن الله الحي



تسببت كلمات الرب يسوع في هجران الكثيرين من اتباعه له لانهم لم يتمكنوا من قبول ما قاله لهم ، لكن الحقيقة هي  انهم تركوه لانه يطلب منهم الكثير حيث ان ثمن اتّباع الرب يسوع باهض .
صحيح ان ما يطلبه منا الرب يسوع يكون صعبا ًٌ احيانا ً لكن إن ابتعدنا عنه فالى اين سنذهب ؟ فإن شعرت بأن الرب يسوع يطالبك بالكثير فاطلب منه ان يغيّر قلبك ، ثم تشجع واكمل الطريق معه بايمان ٍ كما فعل بطرس .


----------



## fauzi (23 سبتمبر 2013)

730 - كان الحب الحقيقي وما يزال سببا ً الهام ٍ لعدد ٍ لا يحصى من الكتب والقصائد الشعرية ونصوص الافلام والاغاني ، كذلك فقد قضى الشباب من الجنيسن ساعات طويلة وهم يحلمون به . لكن كيف يمكن لهذه العاطفة ان تستدعي كل هذا الاهتمام وان تسبب كل هذا البؤس . للاسف الشديد فان المفهوم الشائع عن المحبة الحقيقية  هو مفهوم ٌ خاطئ  ، فالمحبة الحقيقية ليست مجرد مشاعر بين رجل ٍ وامرأة ، وحيث ان الرب يسوع كان يعرف الاجابة عن هذا السؤال فهو يشرح في هذه الآيات معنى المحبة الحقيقية للفريسي المدعو نيقوديموس الذي كان يسعى لمعرفة الحقيقة ، وقبل ذلك كان الرب يسوع قد اظهر محبته الحقيقية للآب السماوي  حينما قام بتطهير الهيكل 

يوحنا 3 : 12 – 21 
12 إن كنت قلت لكم الأرضيات ولستم تؤمنون ، فكيف تؤمنون إن قلت لكم السماويات

13 وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء

14 وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي أن يرفع ابن الإنسان

15 لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية

16 لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد ، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به ، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية

17 لأنه لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم ، بل ليخلص به العالم

18 الذي يؤمن به لا يدان ، والذي لا يؤمن قد دين ، لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد

19 وهذه هي الدينونة : إن النور قد جاء إلى العالم ، وأحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور ، لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة

20 لأن كل من يعمل السيآت يبغض النور ، ولا يأتي إلى النور لئلا توبخ أعماله

21 وأما من يفعل الحق فيقبل إلى النور ، لكي تظهر أعماله أنها بالله معمولة


تتركز رسالة الكتاب المقدس باكمله في الآية  التالية : " لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد ، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به ، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية " 
هل تشعر بمعنى كل كلمة ٍ من هذه الكلمات ، فليست هنالك محبة اعظم من ولادة الرب يسوع وموته ِ وقيامته ِ . وكما هو واضح ٌ من خلال ذبيحة المسيح هناك فرق ٌ كبير ٌ بين محبته ِ الحقيقية وبين ما ندعوه نحن محبة . ففي حين اننا  نحتفظ بمحبتنا لحالات معينة ومناسبات خاصة فإن الرب يسوع يمنح محبته ُ مجانا ً للجميع . وفي حين اننا نحب الى حد معين فإن الرب يسوع يحب الى درجة التضحية بنفسه ِ .
اين تبحث عن المحبة ؟ ثق بأن الله يحبك محبة ً غير مشروطة لذلك قدم حياتك لمن يحبك بالفعل واجعله يعلّمك ما هي المحبة الحقيقية لكي تتمكن انت ايضا ً من ان تحب الآخرين محبة ً حقيقية .


----------



## fauzi (23 سبتمبر 2013)

731 - افترض ان معجزة ً ما وقعت لك  ، وان انباء هذه المعجزة انتشرت بسرعة في البلد الذي تعيش فيه ،  وان الناس توافدوا من كل مكان ٍ لكي يلتقوا بك ويروا باعينهم نتيجة هذه الحادثة الغريبة . وفجأة يصل مندوبو  المحطات الاخبارية ايضا ً ويبدأون بطرح بعض الاسئلة الدقيقة عليك . وفي اليوم التالي تظهر قصص هؤلاء الصحفيين على صفحات الصحف المحلية تحت عناوين تشير الى ان ما اكتشفوه من خلال حديثهم معك هو انك شخص ٌ مخادع ٌ ومتحايل . وهكذا يبدو ان الاشخاص المتشككين سيبقون من حولنا الى الابد . كان الرب يسوع مضطرا ً هو الآخر للتعامل مع الاشخاص المتشككين . فرغم انه اجرى العديد من المعجزات الا ان البعض لم يصدقوا انه المسيا . لكن كما كتب الرسول يوحنا فقد تنبأ النبي اشعياء ان الناس لن يؤمنوا .

يوحنا 12 : 36 – 47 
37 ومع أنه كان قد صنع أمامهم آيات هذا عددها، لم يؤمنوا به

38 ليتم قول إشعياء النبي الذي قاله: يا رب، من صدق خبرنا ؟ ولمن استعلنت ذراع الرب

39 لهذا لم يقدروا أن يؤمنوا. لأن إشعياء قال أيضا

40 قد أعمى عيونهم، وأغلظ قلوبهم، لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم، ويشعروا بقلوبهم، ويرجعوا فأشفيهم

41 قال إشعياء هذا حين رأى مجده وتكلم عنه

42 ولكن مع ذلك آمن به كثيرون من الرؤساء أيضا، غير أنهم لسبب الفريسيين لم يعترفوا به، لئلا يصيروا خارج المجمع

43 لأنهم أحبوا مجد الناس أكثر من مجد الله

44 فنادى يسوع وقال: الذي يؤمن بي ، ليس يؤمن بي بل بالذي أرسلني

45 والذي يراني يرى الذي أرسلني

46 أنا قد جئت نورا إلى العالم، حتى كل من يؤمن بي لا يمكث في الظلمة


إن التشكيك في هوية يسوع وادعائاته عن نفسه ِ هو دائما ً القاعدة وليس الاستثناء عند الناس ، فغالبية الناس لا يصدقون شهادتنا عن المسيح ،  لكن هذا لا يعني انه يجب علينا ان نصمت ، فالرب يسوع لم يتوقف عن التعليم وشفاء المرضى بمجرد سماعه للناس وهم يقولون : وماذا اذن ؟ بل انه ظل امينا ً في اداء المهمة التي اوكلها له الآب السماوي دون ان ينظر الى ردود فعل الناس . كذلك ينبغي علينا نحن  ايضا ً ان نلتزم بالقيام بعمل الله بكل امانة ٍ واخلاص دون ان نهتم بردود فعل الناس من حولنا .
لا تشعر بالاحباط إذا لم تنجح شهادتك للمسيح في جلب عدد كبير من الناس اليه كما تتمنى ، فانت مسؤول عن افعالك انت  فقط  وليس عن افعال الآخرين ، لذلك كن خادما ً أمينا ً واستمر في اخبار الآخرين عن الرب يسوع المسيح .


----------



## fauzi (24 سبتمبر 2013)

732 - ما هي الافكار التي تراودك حينما تعجز عن النوم في احدى الليالي الممطرة الباردة ؟ هل تفكر في الاشخاص الذين كان  لهم  تأثير ٌ ايجابي على حياتك في الماضي ؟ هل تسترجع القصص التي كانت تحكيها لك امك في مثل هذه الليالي ام تستغرق في احلام اليقظة حول مستقبلك مع فتاة احلامك ؟ تشترك هذه الافكار جميعها في شيء ٍ واحد ٍ الا وهو المحبة ، وسوف ترى ان هذه الآيات تتعلق كثيرا ً بالمحبة ولا سيما محبة الرب يسوع لتلاميذه ، فهو يظهر محبته لهم هنا قبل ان يعطيهم وصيته الاخيرة التي ينبغي عليهم ان يعيشوا بموجبها 

يوحنا 13 : 23 – 35 
21 لما قال يسوع هذا اضطرب بالروح، وشهد وقال: الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن واحدا منكم سيسلمني

22 فكان التلاميذ ينظرون بعضهم إلى بعض وهم محتارون في من قال عنه

23 وكان متكئا في حضن يسوع واحد من تلاميذه، كان يسوع يحبه

24 فأومأ إليه سمعان بطرس أن يسأل من عسى أن يكون الذي قال عنه

25 فاتكأ ذاك على صدر يسوع وقال له: يا سيد، من هو

26 أجاب يسوع: هو ذاك الذي أغمس أنا اللقمة وأعطيه. فغمس اللقمة وأعطاها ليهوذا سمعان الإسخريوطي

27 فبعد اللقمة دخله الشيطان. فقال له يسوع: ما أنت تعمله فاعمله بأكثر سرعة

28 وأما هذا فلم يفهم أحد من المتكئين لماذا كلمه به

29 لأن قوما، إذ كان الصندوق مع يهوذا، ظنوا أن يسوع قال له: اشتر ما نحتاج إليه للعيد، أو أن يعطي شيئا للفقراء

30 فذاك لما أخذ اللقمة خرج للوقت. وكان ليلا

31 فلما خرج قال يسوع : الآن تمجد ابن الإنسان وتمجد الله فيه

32 إن كان الله قد تمجد فيه، فإن الله سيمجده في ذاته، ويمجده سريعا

33 يا أولادي ، أنا معكم زمانا قليلا بعد. ستطلبونني، وكما قلت لليهود: حيث أذهب أنا لا تقدرون أنتم أن تأتوا ، أقول لكم أنتم الآن

34 وصية جديدة أنا أعطيكم : أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضا . كما أحببتكم أنا تحبون أنتم أيضا بعضكم بعضا

35 بهذا يعرف الجميع أنكم تلاميذي : إن كان لكم حب بعضا لبعض


اوصى الرب يسوع تلاميذه قائلا ً : مثلما انا احببتكم احبوا انتم بعضكم بعضا ً . وهل تعرف ما الذي حدث بعد ذلك ؟ لقد مات الرب يسوع من اجل خطاياهم ، وقد كان هذا اعظم دليل ٍ على محبته ِ لهم .
إن كنت  مؤمنا ً بالمسيح فينبغي عليك ان تحب الآخرين كما احبك المسيح . إن هذا النوع من المحبة لا يأتي بصورة ٍ  تلقائية ، لهذا فان اولاد الله فقط هم الذن يستطيعون بمعونة الروح القدس ان يحبوا الآخرين محبة ً غير مشروطة .


----------



## fauzi (25 سبتمبر 2013)

733 - قبل ان يصعد الى السماء ، اسس الرب كنيسته ، اقامها وبناها وتركها وسط العالم . ترك لها مهمة عظمى ، كلفها بأن تشهد له ، جعلها نورا ً للعالم ، ارسلها ملحا ً للارض . واستمرت الكنيسة بعد صعود عريسها تقوم بعملها وتنفذ وتحقق ارساليتها . جيل ٌ بعد جيل ، عصر ٌ بعد عصر والكنيسة تقتفي آثار سيدها ، تقدم للناس رسالته . على مدى السنين والقرون تعمل ، وعلى مدى السنين والقرون تواجه بالمقاومات والحروب والاضطهاد . يحيط الاعداء بالكنيسة ، يلتفون حولها ، يُشهرون سيوفهم ، يشنون هجومهم ، يحاربونها . يقاومون رسالتها ، يعيقون  مسيرتها  ، يلقون الاحجار في طريقها ، يمنعون تقدمها ، يتصايحون حولها  ، يعلنون حقدهم وكراهيتهم لها ، ينفثون سمومهم ويرمون سهامهم عليها . يريدون ان يهلكوها ، يسعون لأن يهدموها ، يعملون على ان يحطموها ، يهدفون ان يميتوها . وتقف الكنيسة وسط عواصف الحقد تدفعها رياح الكراهية وتلطمها امواج الشر . تقاوم العواصف العاتية بكل قوتها ، تصد الهجمات المتتالية بايديها الواهنة الضعيفة . ويزداد الهجوم ويتحالف الخصوم وتنهال ضربات السياط وتزداد اللطمات والاهانات . وترفع الكنيسة وجهها تنادي عريسها  وتستنجد به .  تمتد وترتفع  اذرعها  تطلب الانقاذ . تصرخ مع زكريا النبي تقول : " يَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ، إِلَى مَتَى " سيدي حبيبي الى متى ؟ الى متى يا رب ؟  الى متى يا رب الجنود لا ترحم اورشليم ؟ الى متى يا رب لا ترحم كنيستك ؟ وبسرعة ٍ يسمع الرب ، وبسرعة ٍ يستجيب . ينزل الرب بيده القوية يكسر سيوفهم ، يحطم قسيّهم ، يُطفئ نارهم ، يٌسكت العواصف وينهر الريح ويصد الموج . الله يغار على كنيسته ، الله يحب كنيسته ، الله يدافع عن كنيسته . الجحيم بكل تجبره لا يقوى عليها ، الشر بكل اسلحته لا يمس شعرة ً منها . يفرد ذراعه ويحيطها به ليحميها . يمد يده اليها  ويقويها ويعضدّها وينصرها . وما ان يرى الاعداء الرب قادما ً حتى يهربوا ، يسمعون صوت خطواته فيفزعون . غيرة الرب عظيمة ًٌ على كنيسته ، يد الرب قوية ٌ قادرة ٌ على دحر مضطهديها . غيرة الرب عظيمة ٌ على قديسيه . يترأف الرب على خائفيه كما يترأف الرب على بنيه " 
" كَمَا يَتَرَأَفُ الأَبُ عَلَى الْبَنِينَ يَتَرَأَفُ الرَّبُّ عَلَى خَائِفِيهِ." ( مزمور 103 : 13 ) 
حين تجد نفسك محاصرا ً بالاعداء ، حين تجدهم حولك يطلبون نفسك ، وسط الاضطهاد والظلم والطغيان ، وسط المعارك والحروب والقتال والدماء ، ارفع وجهك اليه ، اصرخ بكل قوتك اليه ، اطلبه ، استدعيه ، استنجد به . الله لا ينساك ، لن ينساك .


----------



## fauzi (26 سبتمبر 2013)

734 - اذا حاولت في يوم ما ان تزرع حديقة بيتك فلا بد انك تعرف ان كل نبتة ٍ وكل زهرة ٍ هي كائن ٌ حي مستقل ٌ بذاته . فكل نوع من النباتات ينمو بطريقة ٍ مختلفة وكل موسم ٍ يمكن ان يختلف تماما ً عن الموسم الذي يليه ، لكنك تبقى تأمل الافضل في كل موسم 
\
مرقس 4 : 1 – 9 
1 وابتدأ أيضا يعلم عند البحر، فاجتمع إليه جمع كثير حتى إنه دخل السفينة وجلس على البحر، والجمع كله كان عند البحر على الأرض.

2 فكان يعلمهم كثيرا بأمثال. وقال لهم في تعليمه

3 اسمعوا هوذا الزارع قد خرج ليزرع

4 وفيما هو يزرع سقط بعض على الطريق، فجاءت طيور السماء وأكلته

5 وسقط آخر على مكان محجر، حيث لم تكن له تربة كثيرة، فنبت حالا إذ لم يكن له عمق أرض

6 ولكن لما أشرقت الشمس احترق، وإذ لم يكن له أصل جف

7 وسقط آخر في الشوك، فطلع الشوك وخنقه فلم يعط ثمرا

8 وسقط آخر في الأرض الجيدة، فأعطى ثمرا يصعد وينمو، فأتى واحد بثلاثين وآخر بستين وآخر بمئة

9 ثم قال لهم: من له أذنان للسمع، فليسمع
.
.
.
.
14 الزارع يزرع الكلمة

15 وهؤلاء هم الذين على الطريق: حيث تزرع الكلمة، وحينما يسمعون يأتي الشيطان للوقت وينزع الكلمة المزروعة في قلوبهم

16 وهؤلاء كذلك هم الذين زرعوا على الأماكن المحجرة: الذين حينما يسمعون الكلمة يقبلونها للوقت بفرح

17 ولكن ليس لهم أصل في ذواتهم، بل هم إلى حين. فبعد ذلك إذا حدث ضيق أو اضطهاد من أجل الكلمة، فللوقت يعثرون

18 وهؤلاء هم الذين زرعوا بين الشوك: هؤلاء هم الذين يسمعون الكلمة

19 وهموم هذا العالم وغرور الغنى وشهوات سائر الأشياء تدخل وتخنق الكلمة فتصير بلا ثمر

20 وهؤلاء هم الذين زرعوا على الأرض الجيدة: الذين يسمعون الكلمة ويقبلونها، ويثمرون : واحد ثلاثين وآخر ستين وآخر مئة

كما يوضح هذا المثل ليس كل من يسمع كلمة الله يقبلها ، لكن هناك فئة ً قليلة ً تقبل كلمة الله وتبقيها في قلبها لتنتج حياة  بر ٍ وقداسة .
حينما تسمع او تقرأ كلمة الله هل تقسّي قلبك وترفض ان تؤمن بما سمعته او قرأته ُ ، أم ان اهتمامات هذا العالم تلهيك عن الانتباه الى  رسالة الله ؟ اذا كنت تعاني من احد هذين الامرين اليك بعض الخطوات التي يمكنك اتخاذها  لقبول كلمة الله بفرح :
اولا – لا تغلق باب  قلبك في وجه رسالة الله 
ثانيا ً – احترس من مصادر الالهاء في هذا العالم 
ثالثا ً – اعلم  انه رغم ان بعض اجزاء كلمة الله يمكن ان تجلب الفرح الى قلبك الا ان بعض الاجزاء  الاخرى منها يمكن ان تجلب الحزن  لاسيما حينما تفحص حياتك في ضوء كلمته  .


----------



## fauzi (27 سبتمبر 2013)

735 - قد يكون الحديث امام الآخرين من اكثر الاشياء التي يخشاها الناس عموما ً ومع ذلك ففي كل يوم ٍ يتحدث آلاف الناس امام الآخرين لانهم يدركون بأن اهمية ما ينبغي عليهم قوله تفوق مخاوفهم . على سبيل المثال : استيفانوس ، فقد كان حديثه رائعا ً ، كما ان فيلبس تكلم فاحسن الكلام ايضا ً ، وهكذا كان حال بطرس ويوحنا ، لكن هناك الكثير من الادلة التي تشير الى وجود الكثير من الاسباب التي كانت تدعوهم للخوف ،  فمثلا ً طلب المجمع اليهودي من بطرس ويوحنا ان لا يتحدثا عن يسوع  ثانية ً ، وقد حذروهما بانهما سيكونان في خطر ٍ إن فعلا ذلك . وبسبب شجاعة وتصميم بطرس ويوحنا قرر المجمع اليهودي ان يجعلهما يصمتان الى الابد . وبخلاف بطرس ويوحنا لم يتلقى استيفانوس تحذيرا ً بأن لا يتحدث عن الرب يسوع بل ان اعدائه رجموه على الفور حتى الموت لانه نطق بالحقيقة 

سفر اعمال الرسل 5 : 27 – 39 
27 فلما أحضروهم أوقفوهم في المجمع. فسألهم رئيس الكهنة

28 قائلا: أما أوصيناكم وصية أن لا تعلموا بهذا الاسم ؟ وها أنتم قد ملأتم أورشليم بتعليمكم، وتريدون أن تجلبوا علينا دم هذا الإنسان

29 فأجاب بطرس والرسل وقالوا: ينبغي أن يطاع الله أكثر من الناس

30 إله آبائنا أقام يسوع الذي أنتم قتلتموه معلقين إياه على خشبة

31 هذا رفعه الله بيمينه رئيسا ومخلصا، ليعطي إسرائيل التوبة وغفران الخطايا

32 ونحن شهود له بهذه الأمور، والروح القدس أيضا، الذي أعطاه الله للذين يطيعونه

33 فلما سمعوا حنقوا، وجعلوا يتشاورون أن يقتلوهم

34 فقام في المجمع رجل فريسي اسمه غمالائيل، معلم للناموس، مكرم عند جميع الشعب، وأمر أن يخرج الرسل قليلا

35 ثم قال لهم: أيها الرجال الإسرائيليون، احترزوا لأنفسكم من جهة هؤلاء الناس في ما أنتم مزمعون أن تفعلوا

36 لأنه قبل هذه الأيام قام ثوداس قائلا عن نفسه إنه شيء، الذي التصق به عدد من الرجال نحو أربعمئة، الذي قتل ، وجميع الذين انقادوا إليه تبددوا وصاروا لا شيء

37 بعد هذا قام يهوذا الجليلي في أيام الاكتتاب، وأزاغ وراءه شعبا غفيرا. فذاك أيضا هلك، وجميع الذين انقادوا إليه تشتتوا

38 والآن أقول لكم: تنحوا عن هؤلاء الناس واتركوهم لأنه إن كان هذا الرأي أو هذا العمل من الناس فسوف ينتقض

39 وإن كان من الله فلا تقدرون أن تنقضوه، لئلا توجدوا محاربين لله أيضا


عانى الكثيرون من اتباع الرب يسوع من السجن او القتل بسبب قولهم الحقيقة عن قيامته من الاموات . قد لا يبدو مصير استفانوس والرسل مشجعا ً لأي شخص ، لكن ينبغي علينا ان نتذكر بانهم ماتوا بسرور لاجل المسيح لانهم عرفوا دون ادنى شك انه هو المسيا . وقد قادتهم هذه المعرفة الى المجاهرة  به امام الناس رغم تهديدهم بالقتل .
  لا تجعل اي احد يسكتك انت ايضا ً ، بل تكلم عن يسوع بكل جرأة ، تذكر موقف الرٌسل وحاول ان تقتدي بهم .


----------



## fauzi (28 سبتمبر 2013)

736 - تخيل انك الشخص  الوحيد الذي تشجع الفريق الزائر من بين جميع الحضور الذين يشاهدون مباراة كرة القدم في الملعب الرياضي . وتخيل ايضا ً ان الحدث الرياضي الذي تشاهده هو مباراة البطولة ، فسوف تكون في خطر . في اوقات كهذه قد يكون للسرية فوائدها . للاسف الشديد قد تكون السرية فخا ً ايضا ً ، وقد تعلم بطرس هذا الدرس بالطريقة الصعبة اثناء محاولاته الفاشلة لاخفاء ايمانه بالرب يسوع . لم يكن بطرس هو الوحيد الذي ينبغي عليه ان يتعلم هذا الدرس ، فقد ادرك يوسف الرامي ونيقوديموس ايضا ً انه من الافضل لهما ان يعترفا بالرب يسوع المسيح على ان ينكرا معرفتهما به على الاطلاق 

يوحنا 19 : 28 – 42 
28 بعد هذا رأى يسوع أن كل شيء قد كمل، فلكي يتم الكتاب قال: أنا عطشان

29 وكان إناء موضوعا مملوا خلا، فملأوا إسفنجة من الخل، ووضعوها على زوفا وقدموها إلى فمه

30 فلما أخذ يسوع الخل قال: قد أكمل. ونكس رأسه وأسلم الروح

31 ثم إذ كان استعداد، فلكي لا تبقى الأجساد على الصليب في السبت، لأن يوم ذلك السبت كان عظيما، سأل اليهود بيلاطس أن تكسر سيقانهم ويرفعوا

32 فأتى العسكر وكسروا ساقي الأول والآخر المصلوب معه

33 وأما يسوع فلما جاءوا إليه لم يكسروا ساقيه، لأنهم رأوه قد مات

34 لكن واحدا من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة، وللوقت خرج دم وماء

35 والذي عاين شهد، وشهادته حق، وهو يعلم أنه يقول الحق لتؤمنوا أنتم

36 لأن هذا كان ليتم الكتاب القائل: عظم لا يكسر منه

37 وأيضا يقول كتاب آخر : سينظرون إلى الذي طعنوه

38 ثم إن يوسف الذي من الرامة، وهو تلميذ يسوع، ولكن خفية لسبب الخوف من اليهود، سأل بيلاطس أن يأخذ جسد يسوع، فأذن بيلاطس. فجاء وأخذ جسد يسوع

39 وجاء أيضا نيقوديموس ، الذي أتى أولا إلى يسوع ليلا، وهو حامل مزيج مر وعود نحو مئة منا

40 فأخذا جسد يسوع، ولفاه بأكفان مع الأطياب، كما لليهود عادة أن يكفنوا

41 وكان في الموضع الذي صلب فيه بستان، وفي البستان قبر جديد لم يوضع فيه أحد قط

42 فهناك وضعا يسوع لسبب استعداد اليهود، لأن القبر كان قريبا


قد نخاطر حينما نطلع الآخرين على ايماننا بالرب يسوع المسيح فقد يؤدي هذا الى تدهور علاقاتنا مع البعض حيث يمكن للبعض ان يحتقرونا او يهددوا عملنا او حتى حياتنا، ومع ذلك  لا بد ان يأتي وقت ٌيسألك احدهم : ألست انت من اتباع يسوع ؟ 
حينما تعلن عن ايمانك بالرب يسوع المسيح بطريقة ٍ او باخرى فقد يترتب على ذلك بعض العواقب ، لكن تأكد ان ذلك سيساعدك على القيام بخطوة هامة ، اما إن لم  تكن تملك الشجاعة الكافية للاعتراف بايمانك بالمسيح فهذا يستدعي السؤال التالي : هل تؤمن حقا ً به ؟


----------



## fauzi (28 سبتمبر 2013)

737 - «وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِ (رؤيا 8:21)
يُصاب قاريء هذه الأعداد بصدمة أن الخائفين وغير المؤمنين معاً في نفس اللائحة مع مَن نعتقد أنهم مجرمين وأشراراً وسينالون نفس العقاب الأبدي.
ولربما الصدمة الأكبر أن تلاحظ أن الخائفين في أول اللائحة. وهذا ينبغي أن يكون موقظاً ومنذراً لمن يعتذر عن جُبنه كأنه أمراً تافه. ربما يخافون أن يقبلوا الرب يسوع بسبب تعليقات أصدقائهم أو بسبب كونهم ذوي طباع رجعية. لن يتسامح الله مع تفاهة كهذه لأنه يراها كجبن يستحق العقاب.
ينبغي أن تكون موعية لأصحاب المكان الثاني على اللائحة-غير المؤمنين. نسمع بعض الناس يقولون، «لا أستطيع أن أومن» أو «ليتني أستطيع أن أومن.» لكن هذه كلمات غير جدية. لا شيء في الرب يجعل من المستحيل على الناس أن يؤمنوا به. لا تكمن المشكلة في عقل الإنسان بل في أرادته. غير المؤمنين لا يريدون أن يؤمنوا به. قال الرب يسوع لليهود غير المؤمنين في أيامه: «لاَ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَأْتُوا إِلَيَّ لِتَكُونَ لَكُمْ حَيَاةٌ» (يوحنا 40:5).
لا شك في أن الكثير من الخائفين وغير المؤمنين يعتبرون أنفسهم محترمين ، مهذّبين وأصحاب أخلاق حميدة. لا علاقة لهم في هذه الحياة مع المجرمين، مع اللا أخلاقيين ، أو مع الذين يمارسون السحر. لكن السخرية هي أنهم سيقضون الأبدية برفقتهم لأنهم لم يقبلوا المسيح للخلاص. 
نصيبهم هو «فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي.» هذه هي قمّة المأساة. ربما يناقش الناس عن وجود جهنم، أو حقيقة العقاب الأبدي، لكن الكتاب المقدس واضح جداً. جهنم حقيقة موجودة لكل حياة بدون المسيح.
إن ما يجعل الأمر محزناً أكثر أنه لا الخائفين ولا غير المؤمنين أو أي من الآخرين المذكورين مضطر على الذهاب إلى بحيرة النار. كل هذا غير ضروري. لو فقط يتوبوا عن خوفهم وعن شكوكهم وعن خطاياهم ويرجعوا إلى الرب يسوع ببساطة وثقة الإيمان ، فيحصلوا على المغفرة، على التطهير ويصبحوا مناسبين للسماء.


----------



## fauzi (29 سبتمبر 2013)

738 - 
متى 28 : 1 – 8 ، 16 - 20
1 وبعد السبت، عند فجر أول الأسبوع، جاءت مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى لتنظرا القبر

2 وإذا زلزلة عظيمة حدثت، لأن ملاك الرب نزل من السماء وجاء ودحرج الحجر عن الباب، وجلس عليه

3 وكان منظره كالبرق، ولباسه أبيض كالثلج

4 فمن خوفه ارتعد الحراس وصاروا كأموات

5 فأجاب الملاك وقال للمرأتين: لا تخافا أنتما، فإني أعلم أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب

6 ليس هو ههنا، لأنه قام كما قال هلما انظرا الموضع الذي كان الرب مضطجعا فيه

7 واذهبا سريعا قولا لتلاميذه: إنه قد قام من الأموات. ها هو يسبقكم إلى الجليل. هناك ترونه. ها أنا قد قلت لكما

8 فخرجتا سريعا من القبر بخوف وفرح عظيم، راكضتين لتخبرا تلاميذه
.
.
.
16 وأما الأحد عشر تلميذا فانطلقوا إلى الجليل إلى الجبل، حيث أمرهم يسوع

17 ولما رأوه سجدوا له ، ولكن بعضهم شكوا

18 فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا: دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض

19 فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس

20 وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر. آمين



قبل مغادرة الرب يسوع الارض وانطلاقه الى السماء ، اعطى تلاميذه بعض التوجيهات الختامية :  " فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم "  ورغم ان الرب يسوع اعطى  هذا الامر لتلاميذه قبيل صعوده الى السماء الا ان امره هذا ما يزال ينطبق على جميع المؤمنين اليوم .
 قد يعتقد البعض ان مشاركة الخبر السار  عن الرب يسوع المسيح مع الآخرين هو عمل المبشرين المتفرغين ، الا ان هذا ليس ما قاله الرب يسوع على ذلك الجبل .يمكننا ان نتلمذ آخرين عن طريق توصيل رسالة الانجيل لهم ، لهذا يستطيع جميع المؤمنين  ان يوصلوا الخبر السار عن الرب يسوع المسيح الى الآخرين وقد منحنا الله جميعنا مواهب متعددة ومختلفة يمكننا استخدامها لتوصيل قصة يسوع للعالم كل ٌّ بطريقته الفريدة .


----------



## fauzi (30 سبتمبر 2013)

739 - لقد اصبحت حياتنا بكاملها معتمدة على الكهرباء ، فانتبه الى ما يحدث حينما تفصل مصدر الطاقة الكهربائية عن منزلك فعندها لن تتمكن من انارة البيت حينما يحل الظلام ولا تشغيل جهاز التليفزيون ولا الكومبيوتر . وإن كان لديك فرن ٌ كهربائي  او مصدر تدفئة يعتمد على الطاقة الكهربائية فلن تتمكن من طهو الطعام او التمتع بالدفء في الليالي الباردة ، كما انه  قد يتعين عليك ان تذهب  لشراء بعض الواح الثلج الكبيرة لكي تحفظ طعامك من الفساد . إن الكنيسة بدون الروح القدس تشبه منزلا ً بدون كهرباء ، وهذا هو السبب الذي جعل الرب يسوع يرسل مصدر قوته ِ أي الروح القدس الى الكنيسة بعد فترة ٍ قليلة ٍ من صعوده ِ الى السماء 

سفر اعمال الرسل 2 : 1 – 13 
1 ولما حضر يوم الخمسين كان الجميع معا بنفس واحدة

2 وصار بغتة من السماء صوت كما من هبوب ريح عاصفة وملأ كل البيت حيث كانوا جالسين

3 وظهرت لهم ألسنة منقسمة كأنها من نار واستقرت على كل واحد منهم

4 وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس، وابتدأوا يتكلمون بألسنة أخرى كما أعطاهم الروح أن ينطقوا

5 وكان يهود رجال أتقياء من كل أمة تحت السماء ساكنين في أورشليم

6 فلما صار هذا الصوت ، اجتمع الجمهور وتحيروا، لأن كل واحد كان يسمعهم يتكلمون بلغته

7 فبهت الجميع وتعجبوا قائلين بعضهم لبعض: أترى ليس جميع هؤلاء المتكلمين جليليين

8 فكيف نسمع نحن كل واحد منا لغته التي ولد فيها

9 فرتيون وماديون وعيلاميون، والساكنون ما بين النهرين ، واليهودية وكبدوكية وبنتس وأسيا

10 وفريجية وبمفيلية ومصر، ونواحي ليبية التي نحو القيروان، والرومانيون المستوطنون يهود ودخلاء

11 كريتيون وعرب، نسمعهم يتكلمون بألسنتنا بعظائم الله

12 فتحير الجميع وارتابوا قائلين بعضهم لبعض: ما عسى أن يكون هذا

13 وكان آخرون يستهزئون قائلين: إنهم قد امتلأوا سلافة


قال الرب يسوع لتلاميذه ِ انه بعد فترة ٍ وجيزة ٍ من صعوده ِ الى السماء سوف يحل الروح القدس عليهم ويمنحهم قوة ً تمكنهم من حمل رسالته ِ الى العالم كله ، وقد كان هذا ما حدث بالفعل فقد حل الروح القدس على التلاميذ في بادئ الامر ثم اتاح لهم الروح القدس ان يتحدثوا بلغات اخرى وان يشفوا المرضى . ونتيجة ً لذلك قاموا بحمل رسالة المسيح الى بقية العالم .
يحاول المؤمنون ان يستدخدموا قوتهم الشخصية لاقناع الآخرين باتباع  المسيح ، لكن مشاركة رسالة الله لا تحتاج الى مهارة ٍ في النقاش او براعة ٍ في الحديث بل ينبغي علينا ان نشارك ما فعله الله لاجلنا مستعينين بقوة الروح القدس ، وبعد ذلك يجب علينا ان نسلّم النتائج  للروح القدس لأنه هو الذي يعمل في قلوب الناس ويساعدهم على ادراك ان الرب يسوع جاء بالفعل لكي يموت بدلا ً عنهم ويدفع اجرة خطاياهم .


----------



## fauzi (1 أكتوبر 2013)

740 - قد تكون بعض عناوين الصحف محبطة ً لاكثر الناس تفاؤلا ً فالجرائم والضرائب في ارتفاع مستمر والنتائج المدرسية في هبوط ٍ دائم ، لكن لا ينبغي علينا ان نندهش حينما نقرأ مثل هذه العناوين فالاخبار السيئة تجذب انتباه الناس منذ وقت ٍ طويل ، وحتى ان الرب يسوع كان يشارك تلاميذه ُ في بعض الاخبار السيئة بين الحين والآخر ، ففي هذه الآيات مثلا ً نراه يخبرهم عنما ينتظر اتباعه  من من كراهية وحزن وعزلة والم ٍ وظلم ، لكن رغم هذه الانباء السيئة الا انه يؤكد انه وراء كل عنوان حزين هناك وعد ورجاء تحققا جزئيا ً الآن وسوف يتحققان بالكامل فيما بعد 

يوحنا 17 : 6 – 19 
6 أنا أظهرت اسمك للناس الذين أعطيتني من العالم. كانوا لك وأعطيتهم لي، وقد حفظوا كلامك

7 والآن علموا أن كل ما أعطيتني هو من عندك

8 لأن الكلام الذي أعطيتني قد أعطيتهم، وهم قبلوا وعلموا يقينا أني خرجت من عندك، وآمنوا أنك أنت أرسلتني

9 من أجلهم أنا أسأل. لست أسأل من أجل العالم ، بل من أجل الذين أعطيتني لأنهم لك

10 وكل ما هو لي فهو لك ، وما هو لك فهو لي ، وأنا ممجد فيهم

11 ولست أنا بعد في العالم، وأما هؤلاء فهم في العالم، وأنا آتي إليك. أيها الآب القدوس، احفظهم في اسمك الذين أعطيتني، ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن

12 حين كنت معهم في العالم كنت أحفظهم في اسمك. الذين أعطيتني حفظتهم، ولم يهلك منهم أحد إلا ابن الهلاك ليتم الكتاب

13 أما الآن فإني آتي إليك. وأتكلم بهذا في العالم ليكون لهم فرحي كاملا فيهم

14 أنا قد أعطيتهم كلامك، والعالم أبغضهم لأنهم ليسوا من العالم، كما أني أنا لست من العالم

15 لست أسأل أن تأخذهم من العالم بل أن تحفظهم من الشرير

16 ليسوا من العالم كما أني أنا لست من العالم

17 قدسهم في حقك. كلامك هو حق

18 كما أرسلتني إلى العالم أرسلتهم أنا إلى العالم

19 ولأجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي ، ليكونوا هم أيضا مقدسين في الحق


في صلاة الرب يسوع الاخيرة لاجل تلاميذه ِ قال لابيه السماوي انه سيرسلهم الى العالم كما ارسله الآب ايضا ً ، كما انه طلب من الآب ان يقويهم وان يعلّمهم خلال المقاومة التي سيواجهونها ، فسوف سيكون وجودهم في هذا  العالم ضروريا ً جدا ً ، وبنعمة الله وقوته ِ سوف يتمكنون من اكمال مهمتهم على الارض .
حينما تنظر نظرة خاطفة الى العالم المتألم من حولك فقد ترغب في الهرب والاختباء لكن إن كنت تابع للرب يسوع فينبغي عليك ان تعرف بأنه ارسلك الى هذا العالم بذات الطريقة التي ارسله الله الآب بها لكنه لن يتركك وحيدا ً فالروح القدس يسكن فيك ويحميك ويرشدك ويعلّمك ، وهكذا فإن الروح سيعمل من خلالك على اخبار الآخرين عن الرب يسوع وتخفيف آلامهم وزيادة انتشار ملكوت الله .


----------



## fauzi (2 أكتوبر 2013)

741 - متسلقوا الجبال هم فئة ٌ  فريدة ٌ من البشر ، فالبعض منهم يتمتعون بروح مغامرة ٍ عالية ٍ جدا ً الى درجة انهم يحبون التسلق دون الاستعانة بحبل الامان ، اما البعض الآخر فهم اكثر حذرا ً وبالتالي فهم يتسلقون مستعينين بحبل الامان ،  وهذه الثقة الاضافية تساعدهم في تسلق اصعب الاماكن بما فيها الاماكن البارزة التي تتطلب منهم ان يتعلقوا في الهواء . ما اشبه مواجهة الازمات الصعبة بتسلق المنحدرات الصخرية الخطرة ، وما من شك في  ان محاولة اجتياز هذه الصعوبات بدون الله هو اشبه بمحاولة التسلق بدون حبل  ، وهذا الحبل هو وعد الله بان لا يدع اي شيء ٍ يفصلنا عن محبته ِ 

رومية 8 : 28 – 39 
28 ونحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله، الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده

29 لأن الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعينهم ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه، ليكون هو بكرا بين إخوة كثيرين

30 والذين سبق فعينهم، فهؤلاء دعاهم أيضا. والذين دعاهم، فهؤلاء بررهم أيضا. والذين بررهم، فهؤلاء مجدهم أيضا

31 فماذا نقول لهذا؟ إن كان الله معنا، فمن علينا

32 الذي لم يشفق على ابنه، بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين ، كيف لا يهبنا أيضا معه كل شيء

33 من سيشتكي على مختاري الله ؟ الله هو الذي يبرر

34 من هو الذي يدين ؟ المسيح هو الذي مات ، بل بالحري قام أيضا ، الذي هو أيضا عن يمين الله ، الذي أيضا يشفع فينا

35 من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح ؟ أشدة أم ضيق أم اضطهاد أم جوع أم عري أم خطر أم سيف

36 كما هو مكتوب : إننا من أجلك نمات كل النهار. قد حسبنا مثل غنم للذبح

37 ولكننا في هذه جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذي أحبنا

38 فإني متيقن أنه لا موت ولا حياة ، ولا ملائكة ولا رؤساء ولا قوات ، ولا أمور حاضرة ولا مستقبلة

39 ولا علو ولا عمق ، ولا خليقة أخرى ، تقدر أن تفصلنا عن محبة الله التي في المسيح يسوع ربنا


كما كان حال الرسول بولس فاننا نواجه الضيقات والصعوبات في جميع جوانب حياتنا ، فقد نعاني من البطالة  أو من العمل في ظروف ٍ قاسية او من الظلم او من مرض ٍ عضال او من خطر الموت . إن هذه التجارب او مجرد الفكرة باننا سنواجهها تجعلنا نخشى بأن الله تخلى عنا او انه لم يعد يحبنا ،  لكن الحقيقة هي انه ما من شيء ٍ يمكنه ان يفصلنا عن محبة المسيح والدليل على ذلك هو حقيقة موته ِ لاجلنا وهذا الوعد يذكّرنا بذلك .
لا تظن ان مشاكلك تعني بطريقة او باخرى نهاية محبته ِ لك  ، فيمكنك ان تثق دوما ً وتطمأن تماما ً بأنه يحبك وسيكون معك على الدوام .


----------



## fauzi (2 أكتوبر 2013)

742 - إمرأة ٌ معدمة كانت تقطن حجرة متواضعة لم تستطع ان تدفع اجرتها . علم بظروفها القاسية شخص ٌ طيب القلب فقصد منزلها وفي قلبه اشواق ٌ كثيرة لتقديم معونة مادية بقدر استطاعته . طرق باب حجرتها مرات ٍ عديدة لكن لم يفتح احد . وبعد ايام  كثيرة قابلها مصادفة ً في الطريق وقص لها ما حدث ...  عجيبة ً كانت اجابتها : ( لقد كنت ُ بالداخل ولكنني لم اتوقع ان يأتي الي  احد غير مالك الحجرة  الذي ياتي دائما ًً ليطالبني بالايجار ومن خوفي منه لم افتح الباب  ) .... للاسف هذا موقف الكثيرين تجاه دعوة الرب لهم ، يوصدون الابواب في وجهه ، يرفضون ان يتعاملوا معه ، وهم مثل هذه المرأة يخشون ان يفتحوا له الباب متصورين انه سيطالبهم بامور ٍ لا يقدرون عليها ، يعتقدون ان الحياة معه صعبة ٌ ، قاسية ٌ وثقيلة ، لكن جميع الذين تلامسوا مع الرب يسوع يعرفون عن اختبار ان تعاملاته معهم هي محبة ٌ فائقة ونعمة ٌ غنية وعطية ٌ لا يعبّر عنها . عرفوا ان وصاياه ليست صعبة ولا ثقيلة . لقد اعطاهم الطبيعة الجديدة التي تحب ان تطيع وصاياه ، ومنحهم الروح القدس لكي يمتلئوا منه فيصيروا أقوياء  قادرين على السلوك الحق .
كم كان القديس اغسطينوس محقا ً حين قال :  يا رب اني حزين ٌ لأني عرفتك متأخرا ً فأحببتك متأخرا ً


----------



## fauzi (3 أكتوبر 2013)

743 - اعتاد احد اساتذة الموسيقى المشهورين ان يتحدث لتلاميذه بحماس ٍ شديد عن اهمية وجود لحظات سكون تتخلل كل مقطوعة موسيقية . في العادة كان التلاميذ الجدد يعتقدون ان استاذهم يبالغ في الحديث لكن بعد الممارسة العملية كانوا يزدادون اقتناعا ً بانه بدون هذه اللحظات الساكنة بين بعض الجمل الموسيقية فإن القطعة المعزوفة ستفقد قدرا ً كبيرا ً من روعتها ، وهكذا انت ايضا ً ستفقد حياتك اليومية الكثير من جمالها وقوتها اذا خلت من هذه اللحظات التي تسكن فيها بين الحين والآخر لترفع قلبك الى الله . تعوّد ان تكون لك هذه اللحظات اثناء عملك ودراستك ورياضتك ، لحظات ذهبية تصعدك الى السماء وتعود بك من هناك سريعا ً وقد تجددت طاقاتك وارتفعت معنوياتك ، لحظات ذهبية تبدد الخوف وتزيل الهم وتملئك بندى السماء المنعش والمريح . كان  نحميا معتادا ً على هذه اللحظات ، لذا عندما كان في القصر  وسأله الملك : " مَاذَا طَالِبٌ أَنْتَ ؟ " (نحميا 2: 4  ) رفع فلبه الى الله لحظات ثم اجاب الملك ، وكم فعلت هذه اللحظات ،  لقد استجاب الملك لكل ما طلبه نحميا . هي لحظات ذهبية ايضا ً لوقت الخطر .


----------



## fauzi (4 أكتوبر 2013)

744 - عادة ما تُستخدم عبارة  ( منع الضرر)  في العديد من المجالات . فلنأخذ الجنس على سبيل المثال ، فالجنس هو تعبير ٌ رائع ٌ عن المحبة بين الزوج والزوجة ،  لكن لماذا نحتاج الى منع الضرر في هذا المجال ؟ يتطرق الرسول بولس الى هذا الموضوع في رسالته الاولى الى اهل كورنثوس محذرا ً اياهم ان يتجتنبوا العلاقات الجنسية خارج اطار الزواج . وكما نعلم فان عدم الاصغاء الى هذا التحذير في وقتنا الحاضر لم يعد يؤذينا روحيا ً فحسب بل اصبح يشكل خطرا ً جسديا ً علينا ايضا ً بسبب الامراض الفتاكة كالايدز مثلا ً ، لهذا من المهم ان نمنع الضرر قبل وقوعه 

 رسالة كورنثوس الاولى 9 – 20 
9 أم لستم تعلمون أن الظالمين لا يرثون ملكوت الله ؟ لا تضلو ا: لا زناة ولا عبدة أوثان ولا فاسقون ولا مأبونون ولا مضاجعو ذكور

10 ولا سارقون ولا طماعون ولا سكيرون ولا شتامون ولا خاطفون يرثون ملكوت الله

11 وهكذا كان أناس منكم . لكن اغتسلتم ، بل تقدستم ، بل تبررتم باسم الرب يسوع وبروح إلهنا

12 كل الأشياء تحل لي ، لكن ليس كل الأشياء توافق . كل الأشياء تحل لي ، لكن لا يتسلط علي شيء

13 الأطعمة للجوف والجوف للأطعمة ، والله سيبيد هذا وتلك . ولكن الجسد ليس للزنا بل للرب ، والرب للجسد

14 والله قد أقام الرب ، وسيقيمنا نحن أيضا بقوته

15 ألستم تعلمون أن أجسادكم هي أعضاء المسيح ؟ أفآخذ أعضاء المسيح وأجعلها أعضاء زانية ؟ حاشا

16 أم لستم تعلمون أن من التصق بزانية هو جسد واحد؟ لأنه يقول : يكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا

17 وأما من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد

18 اهربوا من الزنا . كل خطية يفعلها الإنسان هي خارجة عن الجسد ، لكن الذي يزني يخطئ إلى جسده

19 أم لستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذي فيكم ، الذي لكم من الله ، وأنكم لستم لأنفسكم

20 لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن . فمجدوا الله في أجسادكم وفي أرواحكم التي هي لله

وفر على نفسك بعض الحزن ،  ولا تنسى الضرر الذي يمكن للخطية الجنسية ان تحدثه في حياتك .  فمن جانب فإن هذه الخطية تسيء الى الله لانها تتحدى التوجيهات التي اعطانا الله اياها بدافع محبته لنا  ، ومن جانب ٍ آخر  فإنها تؤذي الآخرين بسبب خيانتنا وعدم وفائنا لهم ، ومن جانب ثالث فانها تؤثر سلبيا ً على شخصياتنا التي تعاني اشد المعاناة حينما نؤذي انفسنا جسديا ً او روحيا ً . لهذا وبسبب الدمار الهائل الذي تحدثه الخطية الجنسية في حياتنا فإن الله يطلب  منا ان نهرب منها .


----------



## fauzi (5 أكتوبر 2013)

745 - طرح المدير سؤاله على الشاب المتقدم للوظيفة لاول مرة قائلا ً :
 ما هي اهدافك الشخصية ؟
 فاجابه الشاب : انا اود ان امارس هوايتي في المبيعات .

الهواة هم اشخاص يقومون بالاشياء على سبيل التسلية فقط ، لهذا فإن اصحاب الشركات والمؤسسات لا يرغبون في تسليم شركاتهم ومصالحهم التجارية لامثال هؤلاء الهواة ، وما ينطبق على الهواة العاديين ينطبق ايضا ً على الهواة الروحيين . فكما ان جراح الاعصاب الهاوي يشكل خطرا ً على حياة المرضى فإن الهواة الروحيين يشكلون  خطرا ً على الناس ايضا ً . صحيح إن هناك بعض الاشياء التي يمكن التسلي بها على سبيل الهواية لكن بعض الاشياء خطرة ٌ جدا  ً ولا يجب العبث بها 

سفر اعمال الرسل 11 : 11 – 20 
11 وكان الله يصنع على يدي بولس قوات غير المعتادة

12 حتى كان يؤتى عن جسده بمناديل أو مآزر إلى المرضى، فتزول عنهم الأمراض، وتخرج الأرواح الشريرة منهم

13 فشرع قوم من اليهود الطوافين المعزمين أن يسموا على الذين بهم الأرواح الشريرة باسم الرب يسوع، قائلين: نقسم عليك بيسوع الذي يكرز به بولس

14 وكان سبعة بنين لسكاوا ، رجل يهودي رئيس كهنة ، الذين فعلوا هذا

15 فأجاب الروح الشرير وقال: أما يسوع فأنا أعرفه ، وبولس أنا أعلمه ، وأما أنتم فمن أنتم

16 فوثب عليهم الإنسان الذي كان فيه الروح الشرير، وغلبهم وقوي عليهم، حتى هربوا من ذلك البيت عراة ومجرحين

17 وصار هذا معلوما عند جميع اليهود واليونانيين الساكنين في أفسس. فوقع خوف على جميعهم، وكان اسم الرب يسوع يتعظم

18 وكان كثيرون من الذين آمنوا يأتون مقرين ومخبرين بأفعالهم

19 وكان كثيرون من الذين يستعملون السحر يجمعون الكتب ويحرقونها أمام الجميع. وحسبوا أثمانها فوجدوها خمسين ألفا من الفضة

20 هكذا كانت كلمة الرب تنمو وتقوى بشدة



كانت مدينة افسس مركزا ً شهيرا ً لممارسة السحر الاسود وغيره  من اعمال السحر والشعوذة ، وقد كان اغلب اهل افسس يمارسون جميع  اعمال الظلمة من سحر وشعوذة ، اما الاشخاص الذين آمنوا بالرب  يسوع المسيح فقد رفضوا هذه الخطايا وقاموا بحرق كتب السحر امام الجميع . إن الله ينهى عن جميع اعمال السحر والشعوذة ،  لهذا لا يمكنك ان تتبع الرب يسوع وان تمارس هواية السحر والشعوذة  في اوقات الفراغ ،  ومع ان قوة الله اعظم من قوة ابليس الا انه حين تبدأ في ممارسة هذه الاعمال ولو بصورة سطحية فانك بذلك تسمح للشيطان ان يجتذبك اليها اكثر فاكثر .
اذا كنت تفكر في ممارسة  اعمال السحر والشعوذة على سبيل الهواية فتعلم الدرس من اهل افسس وتخلص من اي شيء ٍ من شأنه ان يوقعك في فخ هذه الممارسة .


----------



## fauzi (6 أكتوبر 2013)

746 - اذا سألت احد جيرانك : كيف تشعر تجاه المستقبل ، فماذا سيجيبك حسب اعتقادك ؟ لقد اجتاحت الفيضانات والهزات الارضية والنيران اجزاء ً معينة ً من هذا العالم ، اضف الى ذلك تدهور الاحوال الاقتصادية والاضطرابات المدنية في دول العالم الثالث وارتفاع معدلات الجريمة في الغرب ، والفوضى التي تعم العالم اجمع . في ضوء هذا كله لا يبدو المستقبل مشرقا ابدا ً . بالنسبة الى من لا يعرفون المسيح يبدو المستقبل اشد عتمة ً واكثر ظلاما ً ، اما بالنسبة للمؤمنين بالمسيح فإن المستقبل يحمل لهم الكثير من الرجاء 

رسالة كورنثوس الاولى 15 : 50 – 58 
50 فأقول هذا أيها الإخوة: إن لحما ودما لا يقدران  أن يرثا ملكوت الله، ولا يرث الفساد عدم الفساد

51 هوذا سر أقوله لكم: لا نرقد كلنا، ولكننا كلنا نتغير

52 في لحظة في طرفة عين ، عند البوق الأخير. فإنه سيبوق ، فيقام الأموات عديمي فساد، ونحن نتغير

53 لأن هذا الفاسد لابد أن يلبس عدم فساد، وهذا المائت يلبس عدم موت

54 ومتى لبس هذا الفاسد عدم فساد ، ولبس هذا المائت عدم موت، فحينئذ تصير الكلمة المكتوبة : ابتلع الموت إلى غلبة

55 أين شوكتك يا موت ؟ أين غلبتك يا هاوية

56 أما شوكة الموت فهي الخطية ، وقوة الخطية هي الناموس

57 ولكن شكرا لله الذي يعطينا الغلبة بربنا يسوع المسيح

58 إذا يا إخوتي الأحباء، كونوا راسخين ، غير متزعزعين ، مكثرين في عمل الرب كل حين ، عالمين أن تعبكم ليس باطلا في الرب


هل تعلم ان المؤمنين بالمسيح لهم رجاء ٌ عظيم بالمستقبل ؟ ففي يوم ٍ ما سوف يُعطى جميع المؤمنين اجسادا ً جديدة ، كما ان الحياة الابدية مع الله في السماء ستبطل الموت وتمنحنا مسكنا ً دائما ً ورائعا ً مع الله ، وسوف يكون ذلك افضل بما  لايقاس بأي شيء ٍ نختبره في حياتنا هنا على هذه الارض ، كذلك لا يمكن لأي شيء ٍ نفعله لأجل الله ان يضيع هباء ً كما ورد في الرسالة الاولى لاهل كورنثوس . لا يمكن لأي تهديد ٍٍنووي او خطر بايولوجي او تدهور سياسي او انهيار اقتصادي ان يُبطلا رجائنا في المستقبل ، فعلى الرغم من المشاكل التي يواجهها العالم في كل يوم إلا ان لدى الله خطة ً لنا وهو المسيطر على كل شيء .
لا تسمح لليأس ان يتسلل الى حياتك ، ومهما كانت العناوين الرئيسية لنشرات الاخبار ، ركّز نظرك على المستقبل الابدي وواظب على عمل مشيئة الله دائما ً .


----------



## fauzi (7 أكتوبر 2013)

747 - إن حاولت ان تجمّع نموذج طائرة ٍ وكانت هناك قطعة ٌ واحدة ٌ مفقودة ٌ فسرعان ما ستصاب بالاحباط ، وإن كنت ماهرا ً في صنع الاشياء فقد تتمكن من صنع القطعة الناقصة لكنها لن تكون بجودة القطعة الاصلية ، وهكذا فإن القطعة المفقودة تٌصبح هي الاكثر اهمية ً حتى ولو بدت غير هامة في بادئ الامر .
نرى في هذا المقطع الكتابي أن الامر نفسه ينطبق على المواهب الروحية ، فالله هو الذي اعطى جميع المواهب الروحية لبناء الكنيسة ، لكن المؤمنين يميلون الى النظر الى بعض المواهب على انها اكثر اهمية ً من البعض الآخر ، لكن غالبا ً ما ندرك اهمية المواهب التي تبدو اقل اهمية ً حين نفقدها لسبب ٍ أو لآخر 

رسالة كورنثوس الاولى 12 : 1 – 11 
1 وأما من جهة المواهب الروحية أيها الإخوة ، فلست أريد أن تجهلوا

2 أنتم تعلمون أنكم كنتم أمما منقادين إلى الأوثان البكم ، كما كنتم تساقون

3 لذلك أعرفكم أن ليس أحد وهو يتكلم بروح الله يقول : يسوع أناثيما. وليس أحد يقدر أن يقول: يسوع رب إلا بالروح القدس

4 فأنواع مواهب موجودة ، ولكن الروح واحد

5 وأنواع خدم موجودة ، ولكن الرب واحد

6 وأنواع أعمال موجودة ، ولكن الله واحد ، الذي يعمل الكل في الكل

7 ولكنه لكل واحد يعطى إظهار الروح للمنفعة

8 فإنه لواحد يعطى بالروح كلام حكمة ، ولآخر كلام علم بحسب الروح الواحد

9 ولآخر إيمان بالروح الواحد ، ولآخر مواهب شفاء بالروح الواحد

10 ولآخر عمل قوات ، ولآخر نبوة ، ولآخر تمييز الأرواح ، ولآخر أنواع ألسنة ، ولآخر ترجمة ألسنة

11 ولكن هذه كلها يعملها الروح الواحد بعينه ، قاسما لكل واحد بمفرده ، كما يشاء


ما يزال البعض يعتقدون ان بعض المواهب الروحية أسمى وافضل من غيرها . كذلك هناك بعض المواهب الروحية المهملة تماما ً بل انها لا تعتبر مواهب حقيقية ، لكن لا ينبغي علينا ان ننظر الى اي موهبة ٍ روحية ٍ يعطيها الله على انها عديمة الفائدة . كذلك لا ينبغي علينا أن نعطي المواهب المقبولة او المرغوبة فيها من وجهة نظرنا مكانة ً تفوق المواهب الاخرى .
تعلّم ان تقدّر تنوع المواهب الروحية التي يستخدمها الله لبناء كنيسته . امنح الاشخاص الذين يتمتعون بمواهب متنوعة ٍ  فرصة ً للخدمة ، وانظر اليهم جميعا ً على انهم معاونون يمكنهم فعل شيء ٍ مفيد ٍ لله . في الوقت نفسه استخدم المواهب التي منحك الله اياها لتدعيم كنيستك لما فيه مجد المسيح . لا تسمح لنفسك او لمواهبك بأن تكون ضائعة ً في وسط الزحام .


----------



## fauzi (8 أكتوبر 2013)

748 -  في نبوة النبي زكريا نقرأ ان ملاك الرب رفع وجهه متوسلا ً ، قال : " «يَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ ، إِلَى مَتَى أَنْتَ لاَ تَرْحَمُ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَمُدُنَ يَهُوذَا الَّتِي غَضِبْتَ عَلَيْهَا هذِهِ السَّبْعِينَ سَنَةً ؟ " فاجاب الرب الملاك  ، اجابه بكلام طيب وكلام تعزية " ( زكريا 1 : 12 – 14 )  غِرْتُ عَلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ  ..... غَيْرَةً عَظِيمَةً. " الرب يحب اورشليم ( كنيسته ) محبة ً ابدية . محبة الله الابدي ، محبة ابدية  من قلبه الابدي ،  لذلك فهو لا يترك كنيسته ولا شعبه في مهب المتاعب ولا وسط المعاناة . الله المحب هو لنا محبة ابدية ، يسرع ويتدخل وينطق بكلام طيب ، كلام تعزية . الله احيانا ً يؤدبنا ، لا يعاقبنا ، تأديبه اهتمام ٌ وحب ، عصا التأديب تُعلن حبه لنا . لا يرضى الله ان نشرد بعيد عنه ونبتعد ، لذلك يمد يده وعصاه الينا ويستعيدنا ، لكنه لا يترك عصاه علينا طويلا ً ، ما ان نستجيب لصوته ونعود الى رفقته حتى يسحب عصاه ويرفعها نحو اعدائنا ، يصد بها عنا هجماتهم الشرسة وتعدياتهم الظالمة ، فالرب مجري العدل والقضاء لجميع المظلومين ، الرب رحيم ٌ ورؤوف ، طويل الروح وكثير الرحمة ، لايحاكم الى الابد ولا يحقد الى الدهر ، لم يصنع معنا حسب خطايانا ولم يجازينا حسب آثامنا  . مثل ارتفاع السماوات قويت رحمته . كبعد المشرق عن المغرب ابعد عنا معاصينا ." كَمَا يَتَرَأَفُ الأَبُ عَلَى الْبَنِينَ يَتَرَأَفُ الرَّبُّ عَلَى خَائِفِيهِ. "  الله لا يجعلنا نحتمل اكثر مما نحتمل . لا يسمح ان نجرّب فوق ما نطيق ان نجرّب به . الله لا يطيق ان يرى اعدائه اعدائنا يفترون علينا ويعتدون ، يتجبرون   ويظلمون ، قلبه الممتلئ ابدا بمحبته الابدية لنا يتحرك ، فتتحرك بمحبته يده  و ترتفع عصاه . عصا تأديبه تُعلن محبته ، وعصا نقمته تؤكد محبته ، محبته العجيبة الابدية  الخالدة . حين تحس بعصا التأديب على جسدك لا ترتعب ، افرح ، فطرفها الآخر في يد الله . هو يحبك ، فمن يحبه الرب يؤدبه ( امثال 3 : 12 ) ، تأديبه ُ رحمة ٌ وشفاء ، تأديبه نعمة ٌ وهناء . وحين تجد الاعداء يحاصرونك بحقدهم وغلّهم ، حين يوجهون سهامهم نحوك ، انظر ودقق النظر فترى عصا الله الحامية مرتفعة ً تصدهم وتدحرهم وتهلكهم . الله يحبك ، الله يهتم بك ، الله يلف ذراعه حولك ، الله يوجه قبضته ليدافع عنك .


----------



## fauzi (9 أكتوبر 2013)

749 - قبل ميلاده ِ بمئات السنين اعلن الوحي المقدس عن المسيح  بلسان اشعياء النبي ، قال : " لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا ، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا ، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ." ( اشعياء 9 : 6 ) عجيبا ً مشيرا ً الها ً قديرا ً ابا ً ابديا ً رئيس السلام . وقبل مولده ِ بشهور ٍ قليلة أُرسل جبرائيل الملاك الى مريم العذراء وقال لها : " وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْنًا وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ . هذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيمًا ، وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى ، وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ ،
وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ "  (لوقا 1: 31 – 33 ) عظيم ، ابن العلي ، ابن داود ،  هكذا دعاه جبرائيل ملاك الله . وبعد مولده وقف ملاك الرب  امام الرعاة  واعلن ميلاد المخلّص المسيح الرب ( لوقا 2 : 11 ) مخلّص ٌ هو المسيح الرب . وتبع المسيح نجمه الذي اعلن مولد ملك اليهود . واثناء حياته على الارض كان كل من يسمعه ويرى اعماله ومعجزاته  يصرخ ويعترف انه هو الآتي من الله . وشهد بطرس انه هو المسيح ابن الله الحي . كل هذه اسماء والقاب المسيح ، عجيب ٌ ، مشير ٌ ، اله ٌ قدير ٌ رئيس السلام ، ابن العلي ، عظيم ، ابن  داود ، المخلّص ، المسيح الرب ، ابن الله الحي . لكن المسيح كان كثيرا ً ما يدعو نفسه ابن الانسان ، كان يحب ان يعرف الناس انه ابن الانسان . في اتضاعه فضّل ان يدعو نفسه ابن الانسان . في محبته للانسانية اختار لقب ابن الانسان . كان من حقه ان يكون ابن الله ، ابن العلي ، الله ظهر في الجسد ، الله نفسه . لكنه في تواضع ٍ اختار ان يكون انسانا ً ، مجرد انسان بسيط عادي ، انسان . وفي محبة ، محبة للانسان ارتدى جسد انسان واتخذ ملامح انسان وعاش انسانا ً . اراد ان يكرّم الانسان وان يضع على رأس الانسان مجدا ً وفخرا ً فاصبح انسانا ً. احب ابن آدم الانسان . وفي محبته تجسد انسانا ً مثل باقي اولاد آدم . بعد ان كان الانسان مكروها ً ، ملعونا ً مطرودا ً خاطئا ً منبوذا ً من الله ، جعله المسيح محبوبا ً ، مباركا ً ، بارا ًُ مفتقدا ً ، جعله ممجدا ً ، الانسان ابن الانسان . ترك مجده في السماء ليأتي على الارض ويحل بمجده في الانسان . رفع قدر الانسان ، رفع رأس الانسان ، رفع قيمة الانسان . ايها الانسان ، المسيح ابن الانسان ضمك الى مجده ، جعلك ابنا ً لله . ايها الانسان ، المسيح الله ابن الله اصبح ابن الانسان ليعيدك الى عائلة الله .


----------



## fauzi (12 أكتوبر 2013)

750 - يستخدم الكثيرون  كلمة ( اعرف ) للاشارة الى اي قدر ولو ضئيل ٍ من المعرفة او العلاقات ، فقد يقول احدهم : بالتأكيد انا اعرف رامي ، في حين ان رامي هو صديق صديقه وهو لا يعرف عنه شيئا ً يذكر . وقد يقول آخر انه يعرف عن سلعة ٍ ما لأنه صدف وان رأى اعلانا ً تجاريا ً عنها قبل بضعة ايام . لكن معنى كلمة اعرف كان مختلفا ً عند الرسول بولس فهو لم يكن يقصد بها مجرد الاطلاع السطحي او مجرد السماع عن الاشخاص او الاشياء . في هذا المقطع الكتابي يوضح الرسول بولس ما يعنيه بالتحديد حينما يقول انه يعرف شخص ٌ ما :

الرسالة الى فيلبي 3 : 4 – 14 
4 مع أن لي أن أتكل على الجسد أيضا. إن ظن واحد آخر أن يتكل على الجسد فأنا بالأولى

5 من جهة الختان مختون في اليوم الثامن ، من جنس إسرائيل ، من سبط بنيامين ، عبراني من العبرانيين . من جهة الناموس فريسي

6 من جهة الغيرة مضطهد الكنيسة . من جهة البر الذي في الناموس بلا لوم

7 لكن ما كان لي ربحا ، فهذا قد حسبته من أجل المسيح خسارة

8 بل إني أحسب كل شيء أيضا خسارة من أجل فضل معرفة المسيح يسوع ربي ، الذي من أجله خسرت كل الأشياء ، وأنا أحسبها نفاية لكي أربح المسيح

9 وأوجد فيه ، وليس لي بري الذي من الناموس ، بل الذي بإيمان المسيح ، البر الذي من الله بالإيمان

10 لأعرفه ، وقوة قيامته ، وشركة آلامه ، متشبها بموته

11 لعلي أبلغ إلى قيامة الأموات

12 ليس أني قد نلت أو صرت كاملا ، ولكني أسعى لعلي أدرك الذي لأجله أدركني أيضا المسيح يسوع

13 أيها الإخوة، أنا لست أحسب نفسي أني قد أدركت. ولكني أفعل شيئا واحدا : إذ أنا أنسى ما هو وراء وأمتد إلى ما هو قدام

14 أسعى نحو الغرض لأجل جعالة دعوة الله العليا في المسيح  يسوع 


لقد حقق الرسول بولس الكثير في حياته ِ وما من شك ان غالبية الاشخاص يعتبرونه رجلا ً عظيما ً بحق ، اما هو فقد كان ينظر الى جميع انجازاته  بانها مجرد نفاية اذا ما قورنت بعظمة معرفته بالرب يسوع المسيح ، فالعلاقة الشخصية مع الرب يسوع المسيح كان اهم واثمن من اي شيء ٍ آخر عند الرسول بولس .
هناك الكثير من الاولويات التي يمكنها ان تسلبنا وقتنا : العائلة ، العمل ، الاصدقاء ، وبعض الاهداف و الخطط ، لكن تبقى علاقتنا مع الرب يسوع المسيح اهم من اي شيء ٍ آخر ، فحتى لو ضغطت برنامجك اليومي قليلا ً لكي تقضي بضعة دقائق في الصلاة ، وحتى لو ضحيت ببعض الوقت الذي تقضيه مع اصدقائك من اجل دراسة كلمة الله ، وحتى لو تخليت عن بعض الخطط والمسرات في سبيل معرفة الرب يسوع ،  فاعلم ان هذا ليس سوى ثمن ٌ زهيد ٌ تدفعه مقابل هذه البركات والمكافآت العظيمة .


----------



## fauzi (14 أكتوبر 2013)

751 - حاول محامي الدفاع ان يقنع المحكمة بأن برامج التلفزيون العنيفة هي التي كانت وراء ارتكاب ذلك الشاب لتلك الجريمة ، حيث قال : التلقزيون هو الذي دفعه لارتكاب جريمته . رغم هذا الدفاع الا ان البرامج التلفزيونية ليست هي السبب في قيام اي شخص ٍ بأي عمل لكن ما نضعه في اذهاننا يؤثر في افعالنا ، لهذا فإن الرسول بولس ينصح المؤمنين أن يشغلوا فكرهم في كل ماهو حق ٌ وكل ما هو جليل ٌ وطاهر ٌ 
\
رسالة فيلبي 4 : 4 – 14 
4 افرحوا في الرب كل حين ، وأقول أيضا : افرحوا

5 ليكن حلمكم معروفا عند جميع الناس. الرب قريب

6 لا تهتموا بشيء ، بل في كل شيء بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر، لتعلم طلباتكم لدى الله

7 وسلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل ، يحفظ قلوبكم وأفكاركم في المسيح يسوع

8 أخيرا أيها الإخوة كل ما هو حق ، كل ما هو جليل ، كل ما هو عادل ، كل ما هو طاهر، كل ما هو مسر، كل ما صيته حسن ، إن كانت فضيلة وإن كان مدح ، ففي هذه افتكروا

9 وما تعلمتموه، وتسلمتموه، وسمعتموه، ورأيتموه في ، فهذا افعلوا ، وإله السلام يكون معكم

10 ثم إني فرحت بالرب جدا لأنكم الآن قد أزهر أيضا مرة اعتناؤكم بي الذي كنتم تعتنونه ، ولكن لم تكن لكم فرصة

11 ليس أني أقول من جهة احتياج ، فإني قد تعلمت أن أكون مكتفيا بما أنا فيه

12 أعرف أن أتضع وأعرف أيضا أن أستفضل . في كل شيء وفي جميع الأشياء قد تدربت أن أشبع وأن أجوع ، وأن أستفضل وأن أنقص

13 أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني

14 غير أنكم فعلتم حسنا إذ اشتركتم في ضيقتي


في وقتنا الحاضر يبدو انه يستحيل على المرء تقريبا ً ان يفكر بافكار ٍ صالحة ٍ وطاهرة ٍ وسط كل هذا الكم الهائل  من الصور الاباحية والقصص الرخيصة  والايحائات اللاخلاقية ، فقد باتت وسائل التسلية التي تخلو من الجنس او العنف نادرة ً في زماننا هذا ،  كذلك فإن الكثير من الكتب والمجلات والصحف تركّز على هذه الامور اللاخلاقية بطريقة ٍ أو بأخرى . يدافع الكثيرون عن العنف والجنس الفاضح الذي تبثه وسائل الاعلام بقولهم : إن هذه الاشياء تخلو من اي ضرر ،  كما انهم يقولون ان مشاهدة افلام العنف لا تجعل الناس عنيفين ، لكنهم لا يلتفتون الى النقطة الرئيسية من وراء ما يجري فالشر يكمن في الافكار غير السوية والسيئة والخاطئة والنجسة والقبيحة والبشعة والوضيعة ،  فسواء اصبحنا مجرمين ام لا فإننا نفكر جميعنا بافكار شريرة ، ورغم ان جميع الافكار السلبية قد لا تفسد سلوكنا بصورة مباشرة الا ان عقولنا يمكن ان تمتلئ بالعنف والافكار الشريرة وهذا يعتبر شرا ً في حد ذاته .
 إن سلمت حياتك للرب يسوع المسيح واتبعت نصيحة الرسول بولس الواردة هنا فسوف تجد وسائل تسلية ٍ نظيفة ً وطاهرة ً بل وتمجد الله ايضا ً .


----------



## sandymena31 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا بيارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## fauzi (15 أكتوبر 2013)

sandymena31 قال:


> ربنا بيارك تعب محبتكم


شكرا .. الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (15 أكتوبر 2013)

752 - في عام 1944 شنت قوات التحالف هجوما ً مشؤوما ً على طول ممر ٍ ضيق ٍ عبر هولاندا من اجل الوصول الى جسر على نهر الراين ، وقد اصبح هذا الهجوم يُعرف فيما بعد باسم الجسر البعيد المنال . كما هو حال هذا الهجوم الفاشل للوصول الى ذلك الجسر قد تبدو الجهود الرامية الى الغاء الفروق بين الاجناس والاعراق والطبقات الاجتماعية والطوائف الدينية مجرد محاولات ٍ مكلفة ٍ جدا ً وبعيدة المنال ، لكن الرسول بولس لديه الحل لهذه المأمورية المستحيلة ، فالحل يكمن في يسوع المسيح .
 اثناء قرائتك فكر في الحواجز التي تفصلك عن الآخرين واعقد العزم على ان تعمل من خلال المسيح على هدم هذه الحواجز وبناء جسور ٍ عوضا ً عنها 

الرسالة الى كولوسي 3 : 9 – 17 
9 لا تكذبوا بعضكم على بعض، إذ خلعتم الإنسان العتيق مع أعماله

10 ولبستم الجديد الذي يتجدد للمعرفة حسب صورة خالقه

11 حيث ليس يوناني ويهودي ، ختان وغرلة ، بربري سكيثي ، عبد حر، بل المسيح الكل وفي الكل

12 فالبسوا كمختاري الله القديسين المحبوبين أحشاء رأفات، ولطفا، وتواضعا، ووداعة، وطول أناة

13 محتملين بعضكم بعضا ، ومسامحين بعضكم بعضا إن كان لأحد على أحد شكوى، كما غفر لكم المسيح هكذا أنتم أيضا

14 وعلى جميع هذه البسوا المحبة التي هي رباط الكمال

15 وليملك في قلوبكم سلام الله الذي إليه دعيتم في جسد واحد، وكونوا شاكرين

16 لتسكن فيكم كلمة المسيح بغنى، وأنتم بكل حكمة معلمون ومنذرون بعضكم بعضا، بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية، بنعمة، مترنمين في قلوبكم للرب

17 وكل ما عملتم بقول أو فعل، فاعملوا الكل باسم الرب يسوع، شاكرين الله والآب به


لا يميز الرب يسوع بين الناس على اساس جنسهم او جنسيتهم او خلفيتهم العرقية او مستواهم التعليمي او مكانتهم الاجتماعية ، فهو يقبل جميع الذين يأتون  اليه بايمان .. في هذا العالم نرى ان مثل هذا القبول ليس هو الشيء الشائع  ً بين الناس فعالبا ً ما يميز الناس بين شخص ٍ وآخر  على اساس جنسيته او جنسه ِ او مستواه التعليمي او مكانته الاجتماعية او غناه او فقره او ديانته ِ او نفوذه ِ ، وللاسف الشديد فإن بعض الثقافات تمارس  هذه التفرقة وتحميها وبعض الدول تصادق عليها ، اما الله فيبغض مثل هذه الممارسات ومثل هذه التفرقة بين البشر .
 لا تتشبه بالعالم . لا تميز بين شخص ٍ وآخر بسبب جنسه او عرقه او وضعه الاجتماعي بل تضرع الى الله واطلب منه ان يساعدك على ان تحب جميع الناس . كن مثل يسوع في محبتك وصداقتك للاشخاص الذين يختلفون عنك . لا تعاملهم ابدا ً وكأنهم اقل شأنا ً منك .


----------



## sandymena31 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

كلملة الله لا تعود فارغه ربنا يبارككم


----------



## fauzi (16 أكتوبر 2013)

sandymena31 قال:


> كلملة الله لا تعود فارغه ربنا يبارككم



شكرا .. الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (16 أكتوبر 2013)

753 - إن الاطفال الذين لديهم اخوة واخوات عادة ما يلتقطون بعض التصرفات والعادات من خلال مراقبتهم لهم ، ورغم ان هذا قد يكون مسليا ً احيانا ً الا انه يسبب بعض القلق والخوف عند الابوين لانهم يعرفان ان اطفالهم يراقبونهم على الدوام ويفعلون مثلهم . كان الرسول بولس يفهم هذا المبدأ ، وقد رآه ينطبق بصورة اكثر ايجابية ، لهذا فهو يحض المؤمنين في رسالته الاولى الى كنيسة تسالونيكي ان يتشبهوا بالشخص الوحيد  الذي يجب على كل انسان ان يسعى للاقتداء به ، الرب يسوع المسيح 
الرسالة الى تسالونيكي 1 : 2 – 10 
2 نشكر الله كل حين من جهة جميعكم، ذاكرين إياكم في صلواتنا

3 متذكرين بلا انقطاع عمل إيمانكم، وتعب محبتكم، وصبر رجائكم، ربنا يسوع المسيح، أمام الله وأبينا

4 عالمين أيها الإخوة المحبوبون من الله اختياركم

5 أن إنجيلنا لم يصر لكم بالكلام فقط، بل بالقوة أيضا، وبالروح القدس، وبيقين شديد، كما تعرفون أي رجال كنا بينكم من أجلكم

6 وأنتم صرتم متمثلين بنا وبالرب، إذ قبلتم الكلمة في ضيق كثير، بفرح الروح القدس

7 حتى صرتم قدوة لجميع الذين يؤمنون في مكدونية وفي أخائية

8 لأنه من قبلكم قد أذيعت كلمة الرب، ليس في مكدونية وأخائية فقط، بل في كل مكان أيضا قد ذاع إيمانكم بالله، حتى ليس لنا حاجة أن نتكلم شيئا

9 لأنهم هم يخبرون عنا ، أي دخول كان لنا إليكم، وكيف رجعتم إلى الله من الأوثان، لتعبدوا الله الحي الحقيقي

10 وتنتظروا ابنه من السماء، الذي أقامه من الأموات، يسوع، الذي ينقذنا من الغضب الآتي



حينما اهتدى بعض اهل تسالونيكي الى الرب يسوع المسيح طرا تغيير ٌ كبير ٌ جدا ً عليهم وعلى حياتهم ، فقد تركوا عبادة الاصنام وراحوا  يخدمون الله ، وكانوا ينتظرون بشوق ٍ عودة المسيح من السماء . وسرعان ما لاحظ الناس كيف تغير هؤلاء وانتشرت الاخبار عنهم في كل مكان ، فلم يستطيع  أحد ٌ ان ينكر حقيقة ان هؤلاء الاشخاص  يؤمنون بالرب يسوع المسيح لانهم كانوا  يرون ايمانهم بصورة عملية ، وما كان صحيحا ً آنذاك ما يزال صحيحا ً في يومنا هذا فإن كان الله يعمل في حياتك فلا بد للناس ان يلحظوا ذلك ولا بد للاخبار ان تنتشر فسوف يراك الناس وانت تعمل اشياء غريبة لانك تدعو  يسوع ربا ً ولأن تأثير الله سرعان ما يظهر للجميع .
لا تقلل من قيمة التأثير الذي يمكن لاعمالك الصالحة ان تتركه في الآخرين فإن كنت تخدم الرب يسوع المسيح فسوف يرى الآخرون التغيير الذي طرأ عليك وعلى حياتك وسوف يتأثرون بذلك ويصبحوا راغبين في قبول الرب يسوع المسيح وخدمته ِ هم ايضا ً .


----------



## fauzi (17 أكتوبر 2013)

754 - بعد موت داود تولى الحكم ابنه سليمان . كان داود ملكا ً عظيما ً مهوبا ً . كان قد ارسى قواعد مملكة كبيرة وترك لسليمان شعبا ً كثيرا ً ليحكمه . و " تَرَاءَى الرَّبُّ لِسُلَيْمَانَ فِي حُلْمٍ لَيْلاً، وَقَالَ اللهُ: «اسْأَلْ مَاذَا أُعْطِيكَ» "  (سفر الملوك الأول 3: 5 ) فرصة ٌ نادرة لا تتاح لانسان ، ها هو الله بكل ما لديه يسأل سليمان ماذا يطلب . اعترف سليمان بعجزه لله وقال له "  أَنْتَ مَلَّكْتَ عَبْدَكَ مَكَانَ دَاوُدَ أَبِي، وَأَنَا فَتىً صَغِيرٌ لاَ أَعْلَمُ الْخُرُوجَ وَالدُّخُولَ............ "   فَأَعْطِ عَبْدَكَ قَلْبًا فَهِيمًا لأَحْكُمَ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ " وحسن الكلام في عيني الرب لأن سليمان لم يطلب طول ايام ٍ او غنى ً او انفس اعدائه . طلب سليمان الحكمة ، طلب حكمة من الله  واعطاه الله ما طلبه ، الحكمة ، واعطاه ايضا ً ما لم يسأله ، غنى وكرامة ، قوة ً وثروة ، مجدا ً وعظمة لم تكن لأحد مثله . الحكمة ُ مطلب ٌ هام  ، اهم مطلب للانسان ،  الحكمة اغلى من كنوز العالم  ،  ويقول سليمان الحكيم " الْفَطِنُ مِنْ جِهَةِ أَمْرٍ يَجِدُ خَيْرًا ، وَمَنْ يَتَّكِلُ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَطُوبَى لَهُ." (سفر الأمثال 16: 20 ) الحكمة ُ قوة ٌ للانسان ، الحكمة ُ غنى ً للانسان ، الحكمة ُ رفعة ٌ للانسان ، الحكمة ُ اعظم هدف . الحكيم يحيا كل مباهج الحياة ، الحكيم يسير طريقه بيقين وثقة ونجاح وسلام . الفطن يجد خيرا ً ، الحكيم يحصد بركات لا تحصى . اذا كان فطنا ً ينجح . الجاهل الذي تعوزه الحكمة والفطنة مثل جواد  جامح ٍ يدور حول نفسه بلا هدف . الحكيم هو الذي يطوع  عقله وظروفه ومواهبه وقدراته ليعمل وينجح . الحكيم بداخله عقل يقوده الى الصواب ، الحكيم لا يسقط في الخطأ بسهولة . حين تواجهه ازمة يعرف كيف يتعامل معها ، لا يعسر عليه شيء ، لديه حل ٌ لكل صعب . وسط الظلام والعواصف تقوده حكمته الى الامان ، الى الطريق الصحيح . كل انسان عاقل يشتهي الحكمة لكن ليس كل من يطلبها يجدها بسهولة . الحكمة من الله ، الحكمة عند الله  ، عند  الرب " مَنْ يَتَّكِلُ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَطُوبَى لَهُ " يقول يعقوب الرسول : " وَإِنَّمَا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدُكُمْ تُعْوِزُهُ حِكْمَةٌ ، فَلْيَطْلُبْ مِنَ اللهِ الَّذِي يُعْطِي الْجَمِيعَ بِسَخَاءٍ وَلاَ يُعَيِّرُ، فَسَيُعْطَى لَهُ." ( رسالة يعقوب 1: 5 ) هو مصدر الحكمة ، الله كلي الحكمة ، الله لديه الحكمة . هل تعوزك حكمة ؟ اذهب اليه  ، اسأل . هو يقول : اسأل ماذا اعطيك ،  هل تريد مني حكمة ؟ اسأل . اسأل فهو قادر ٌ ان يعطيك ، اسأل فهو يريد ان يعطيك ما تسأل . لتكن الحكمة مطلبك وسؤالك من الله " وَمَنْ يَتَّكِلُ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَطُوبَى لَهُ " .


----------



## fauzi (18 أكتوبر 2013)

755 -  كان كل طموح زكا العشار وشهوة قلبه أن يسقط نظره حتى من بعيد على المسيح . ركض الرجل القصير ، امسك بذيل ردائه باسنانه وجرى ، جرى بخطواته القصيرة السريعة . وصل الى شجرة الجميز الباسقة المرتفعة على جانب الطريق ، تسلقها بجهد ٍ وعزم . ركب احد فروعها وباعد بين اوراقها واعد لنفسه ِ فتحة ً يستطيع ان يختلس النظر منها . وجاء المسيح محاطا ً بجموع ٍ كثيرة يعوقون سيره ويزحمونه من كل جانب ، ثم وقف ، وقف تحت الجميزة ورفع نظره الى فوق يبحث عنه بين الاوراق والفروع والاغصان ورآه . وجده يختبئ في الشجرة ، ناداه باسمه وقال : " «يَا زَكَّا، أَسْرِعْ وَانْزِلْ ، لأَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَمْكُثَ الْيَوْمَ فِي بَيْتِكَ»." (إنجيل لوقا 19: 5 ) وهرول الرجل نازلا ً ، اسرع ونزل  وقبله فرحا ً . اعطى نصف امواله ورد ما اخذه اربعة اضعاف ٍ . وقال يسوع : " الْيَوْمَ حَصَلَ خَلاَصٌ لِهذَا الْبَيْتِ .....  لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يَطْلُبَ وَيُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ»." الله يبحث ويطلب ويسعى وينادي ويدعو ويذهب الى الخاطئ  لكي ينجيه ويخلّصه وينقذه . يقول الرب بلسان اشعياء النبي : "  قُولُوا لابْنَةِ صِهْيَوْنَ: «هُوَذَا مُخَلِّصُكِ آتٍ. هَا أُجْرَتُهُ مَعَهُ وَجِزَاؤُهُ أَمَامَهُ». وَيُسَمُّونَهُمْ: «شَعْبًا مُقَدَّسًا»، «مَفْدِيِّي الرَّبِّ». وَأَنْتِ تُسَمَّيْنَ: «الْمَطْلُوبَةَ»، «الْمَدِينَةَ غَيْرَ الْمَهْجُورَةِ». " (سفر إشعياء 62: 11 ، 12 ) المطلوبة .. الله لا يبحث فقط بل في نعمته يبحث ويطلب ، جاء ليطلب ويخلّص . حين يطلب الباحث عن الذهب ذهبا ً يذهب الى منجمه ويحطم ويجمع الحطام والتراب ، يضعها في صفحته وينبش باصابعه ويفتش ويبحث بعينيه وقلبه يطلب الذهب . عند الغروب والراعي يقود خرافه آخر اليوم الى الحظيرة اكتشف ان خروف ناقصا ً . فعاد عد الخرفان مرة ً أخرى واحد اثنان ثلاثة .... تسعة وتسعين ، تسعة وتسعين خروفا ً فقط ، وما ان اكتشف ان هناك  خروفا ً قد ظل حتى ترك التسعة والتسعين خروفا ً ورائه ُ وذهب ، ذهب الى الحقول والجبال ، الى الوديان والكهوف ، الى النهر الى نبع الماء الى البرية . كانت الشمس قد غربت ولف المكان كله ظلام .  اخذ ينادي ويدعو  ويرفع صوته .   كان يطلب  الخروف الضال ، ذهب الى كل ظل ٍ حسبه خروفه ، دخل كل كهف ٍ توقع وجوده فيه ، وبعد ان تمزقت اطرافه وتهرأت وجد خروفه الذي كان يطلبه ، ودعا الاصدقاء والجيران وفرحوا معه بعودة الضال .
 ما اعظم ان تكون مطلوبا ً من الله .


----------



## fauzi (19 أكتوبر 2013)

756 - حادث سيارة يقضي على عائلة ٍ بكاملها . سرطان يصيب زوجة ً شابة ً واما ً لاطفال صغار . قرار ٌ اداري ٌ تعسفي ٌ يجعل موظفا ً طموحا ً ومنتجا ً يجلس عاطلا ً عن العمل فجأة ً . اشخاص ٌ ثائرون يقتلون مجموعة من الناس  الابرياء . بعض الاحداث في الحياة لا معنى لها على الاطلاق ، لهذا فاننا نسميها مآسي . في الرسالة الى تسالونيكي  لا يقدم الرسول بولس اجابات سهلة على مشاكل الحياة لكنه يقدم نصيحة ً واحدة ً يمكنها ان تريح وتشجع الاشخاص المضطهدين اذا ما اتبعوها ، وفي الوقت نفسه فانه يحذرنا من الشر في هذا العالم ولا سيما من اولئك الذين يتكلمون عن الله بطريقة ٍ خاطئة ومغلوطة 

رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل تسالونيكي
الاصحاح 2 : 13 – 17 
       الاصحاح       3 : 1 – 5 

13 وأما نحن فينبغي لنا أن نشكر الله كل حين لأجلكم أيها الإخوة المحبوبون من الرب، أن الله اختاركم من البدء للخلاص، بتقديس الروح وتصديق الحق

14 الأمر الذي دعاكم إليه بإنجيلنا، لاقتناء مجد ربنا يسوع المسيح

15 فاثبتوا إذا أيها الإخوة وتمسكوا بالتعاليم التي تعلمتموها، سواء كان بالكلام أم برسالتنا

16 وربنا نفسه يسوع المسيح، والله أبونا الذي أحبنا وأعطانا عزاء أبديا ورجاء صالحا بالنعمة

17 يعزي قلوبكم ويثبتكم في كل كلام وعمل صالح

1 أخيرا أيها الإخوة صلوا لأجلنا، لكي تجري كلمة الرب وتتمجد، كما عندكم أيضا

2 ولكي ننقذ من الناس الأردياء الأشرار. لأن الإيمان ليس للجميع

3 أمين هو الرب الذي سيثبتكم ويحفظكم من الشرير

4 ونثق بالرب من جهتكم أنكم تفعلون ما نوصيكم به وستفعلون أيضا

5 والرب يهدي قلوبكم إلى محبة الله، وإلى صبر المسيح



لقد منح الله مؤمني تسالونيكي مواهب رائعة لا تقدّر بثمن لهذا فان الرسول بولس يحضهم على تقديم الشكر لله على هذه المواهب ، ومع ذلك فقد كان  الرسول بولس يعرف ان هؤلاء المؤمنين سيواجهون تحديات وعقبات فيما يتعلق بايمانهم بالرب يسوع المسيح ، فسوف تنتابهم بعض الشكوك التي قد يدعمها بعض الاشخاص او بعض الظروف ، لهذا ما لم يكن لدى مؤمني تسالونيكي ايمان ٌ راسخ ٌ بكل ما تعلموه فسوف يكون ايمانهم مثل ريشة في مهب الريح . وكما فعل الله مع مؤمني تسالونيكي فقد اعطانا عطية ً رائعة ً للغاية الا وهي كلمته المقدسة . لهذا لكي نقوي ايماننا ونحمي انفسنا من الضلالات يجب علينا ان نقضي مزيدا ً من الوقت في دراسة كلمة الله كل يوم . 
اذا كنت تقضي بعض الوقت باخلاص في قراءة كلمة الله فشجع نفسك على قضاء المزيد من الوقت مع الله .


----------



## fauzi (20 أكتوبر 2013)

757 - كل سكان الارض عرضة للتجارب والمحن والشدائد ، لا احد معصوم من الحزن والالم . احيانا ً نتصور انفسنا فوق المتاعب لنا وضع ٌ خاص وحصانة ٌ خاصة ما دمنا  مؤمنين . نتمسك بقول داود النبي : " يَسْقُطُ عَنْ جَانِبِكَ أَلْفٌ، وَرِبْوَاتٌ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ. إِلَيْكَ لاَ يَقْرُبُ." ( سفر المزامير 91 : 7 ) كأن حولنا ساترا ً  يحوطنا ويصد عنا كل الآلام او جداراً  نعيش في ظله ِ آمنين . وفي تصورنا ذلك نطمئن ونسترخي ونستمرئ الراحة  " وَأَنَا قُلْتُ فِي طُمَأْنِينَتِي: «لاَ أَتَزَعْزَعُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ» " (سفر المزامير 30: 6 ) هذا الشعور الخاطئ يجعلنا نعمق جذورنا في العالم ونثبت اقدامنا في هذه الارض . نتصور اننا في طريق نزهة ، نسير نحو الحياة الابدية في روضة ٍ يانعة ٍ خضراء هانئة ٍ آمنة . لو عشنا هذه الخدعة لصدمتنا تجارب الحياة صدمة ً قاسية وجرتنا الى احباطات ٍ مرة . كل شجرة ٍ على سطح الارض عرضة لفأس قاطع الاشجار في كل لحظة ، لا تبني عشك عليها . كل جبل ٍ مهما شمخ ، كل واد ٍ مهما رحب واتسع ، كل بيت ٍ مهما ارتفع وعلا  عرضة للزوال . لا تبني عشك على شجرة عرضة للقطع . لا تعلّي بنائك على ارض ٍ عرضة للفناء .  كل ما لدينا من بركات ٍ وديعة من الرب قابلة ٌ للاسترداد ، الثروة والصحة والاهل والاصدقاء . المال مهما كثر له جناحان سريع الطيران ، فجأة وبدون انذار يفردهما ويرحل عنا . الصحة مهما بدت مستقرة والقوة مهما بدت ثابتة ،  فجأة تهاجمنا جرثومة تنخر العظام وتفترس الاجسام . حتى الاهل والاصدقاء معنا لحين ثم يرحلون . كلنا زهور ٌ رقيقة ضعيفة نابتة في حقل الحياة . لن نبقى الى الابد ، لن نُزهر الى ما لا نهاية ، لا بد ان نذبل ونضمحل ونسقط وننتهي . يقول ايوب من عمق تجربته : " 
«اَلإِنْسَانُ مَوْلُودُ الْمَرْأَةِ، قَلِيلُ الأَيَّامِ وَشَبْعَانُ تَعَبًا. يَخْرُجُ كَالزَّهْرِ ثُمَّ يَنْحَسِمُ وَيَبْرَحُ كَالظِّلِّ وَلاَ يَقِفُ....... إِنْ كَانَتْ أَيَّامُهُ مَحْدُودَةً، وَعَدَدُ أَشْهُرِهِ عِنْدَكَ ، وَقَدْ عَيَّنْتَ أَجَلَهُ فَلاَ يَتَجَاوَزُهُ ، فَأَقْصِرْ عَنْهُ لِيَسْتَرِيحْ، إِلَى أَنْ يُسَرَّ كَالأَجِيرِ بِانْتِهَاءِ يَوْمِهِ  " (سفر أيوب 14:  1 ، 2 ، 5 ، 6  ) الاجير الذي يعمل في الحقل كلما زاد تعبه وسال عرقه ، كلما نظر الى الشمس يراقب حركتها ، يراها ويعجلها ان تتجه نحو الغروب حتى ينتهي يوم شقائه وتعبه ليستريح من العناء . لا يمكن لانسان مهما علا قدره وعظمت قوته وصلحت حياته ان يهرب من الالم والوجع ، لأن الالم والوجع يسكن الارض ، الشقاء والتعب ظل ٌ لحياة الانسان في العالم . ارفع وجهك الى السماء .


----------



## fauzi (21 أكتوبر 2013)

758 - حينما يقع احد الابناء في ورطة ما فإن خدعته الرئيسة التي قد يلجأ اليها عادة  هي ان يحول انتباه الاب او الام الى شيء ٍ آخر ، وغالبا ً ما يجري الحديث مع احد الابوين والابن على النحو التالي :

الام – لماذا تأخرت خارج البيت حتى هذا الوقت ؟

الابن – هل انت ِ قلقة علي ّ ؟ انت ِ تقلقين كثيرا ً يا أمي . صدقيني ان الحياة ستكون اكثر سعادة ً بدون كل هذا القلق ، ربما نحن بحاجة الى اجازة عائلية نقضيها سويا ً .

المعلمون الكذبة في الكنيسة يشبهون الابناء الذين يحاولون تشتيت انتباه  آبائهم وامهاتهم ، لهذا فإن الرسول بولس يحذرنا بأن لا نلتفت الى هؤلاء المعلمين الكذبة الذين لا يهمهم توصيل الحق المتعلق بالله بل تهمهم سمعتهم ومصلحتهم الشخصية فقط ، فديانة هؤلاء كثيرة التعقيد وتسبب الارباك والتشويش للمؤمنين . اعقد العزم  على ان لا تسمح لاي شيء ٍ بتشويش الحق الذي تعرفه عن الله ولا بتشويه نظرتك للمسيح 


رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس الاصحاح الاول : 3 – 14 


3 كما طلبت إليك أن تمكث في أفسس، إذ كنت أنا ذاهبا إلى مكدونية، لكي توصي قوما أن لا يعلموا تعليما آخر

4 ولا يصغوا إلى خرافات وأنساب لا حد لها، تسبب مباحثات دون بنيان الله الذي في الإيمان

5 وأما غاية الوصية فهي المحبة من قلب طاهر، وضمير صالح، وإيمان بلا رياء

6 الأمور التي إذ زاغ قوم عنها، انحرفوا إلى كلام باطل

7 يريدون أن يكونوا معلمي الناموس، وهم لا يفهمون ما يقولون، ولا ما يقررونه

8 ولكننا نعلم أن الناموس صالح، إن كان أحد يستعمله ناموسيا

9 عالما هذا: أن الناموس لم يوضع للبار، بل للأثمة والمتمردين، للفجار والخطاة، للدنسين والمستبيحين، لقاتلي الآباء وقاتلي الأمهات، لقاتلي الناس

10 للزناة، لمضاجعي الذكور، لسارقي الناس، للكذابين، للحانثين، وإن كان شيء آخر يقاوم التعليم الصحيح

11 حسب إنجيل مجد الله المبارك الذي اؤتمنت أنا عليه

12 وأنا أشكر المسيح يسوع ربنا الذي قواني، أنه حسبني أمينا، إذ جعلني للخدمة

13 أنا الذي كنت قبلا مجدفا ومضطهدا ومفتريا. ولكنني رحمت، لأني فعلت بجهل في عدم إيمان

14 وتفاضلت نعمة ربنا جدا مع الإيمان والمحبة التي في المسيح يسوع


قد يكون التخمين والتحزر بشأن ما يعنيه الكتاب المقدس امرا ً ممتعا ً ومسليا ً لكنه  قد يؤدي ايضا ً الى تشويه القصد من وراء رسالة الله لذلك يجب علينا ان نحترس من المبالغة في روحنة ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس او الوقوع في حب افكارنا الخاصة ، فبشارة الخلاص بيسوع المسيح لا تحتاج  لأية  تحسينات ٍ  او اضافات ٍ جديدة ٍ من ابتكار المفكرين الاذكياء .


----------



## fauzi (22 أكتوبر 2013)

759 -  واجه الشعب عماليق في حرب في  رَفِيدِيمَ  . اخذ يشوع رجاله وخرج يحارب عماليق . كان العدو عملاقا ً ورجاله عمالقة . عدو قوي يحتاج الى جيش قوي ليحاربه ، وارسل موسى يشوع ليدخل المعركة ضد العدو ، ونزل يشوع برجاله ِ الى الساحة . وقف موسى على رأس التلة من بعيد وكانت عصا الله معه ، وقف يراقب المعركة . وكان إذا رفع موسى يده أن الشعب يغلب واذا اخفض يده ان عماليق يغلب . استمر موسى يرفع يده الى السماء لكي يغلب الشعب وتعب موسى من الوقوف فاحضر هارون وحور له حجرا ً ووضعوه تحته وجلس عليه ليريح جسده . ولما صارت يدي موسى ثقيلتين دعم هارون وحور يديه الواحد من هنا والآخر من هناك ، وكانت يداه ثابتتين مرفوعتين الى غروب الشمس . ونحن يلزم  علينا  ان نرفع أيدينا الى السماء ونظل نرفعهما الى غروب شمس الحياة للشعب  . الصلاة للآخرين هامة ٌ وفعالة . صلواتنا الشفاعية للغير واجبة  ونافعة . حين واجه الشعب في القديم غضب الله طلبوا من صموئيل ان يصلي من اجلهم ، واستجاب صموئيل وقال : " وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ أُخْطِئَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَأَكُفَّ عَنِ الصَّلاَةِ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ  " (سفر  صموئيل الأول 12 : 23 ) عدم الصلاة من اجل الغير خطأ ،  خطية كما قال صموئيل النبي العظيم . ويوصينا يعقوب  الرسول ايضا ً ان نصلي ،  يقول : " صَلُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ لأَجْلِ بَعْضٍ " (رسالة يعقوب 5: 16 ) كان يشوع يحارب ، كان شجاعا ً ومقداما ً وقويا ً ومعه رجال ٌ اشداء واقوياء لكنه احتاج الى يدين ، يدي موسى المرفوعتين على رأس التلة من بعيد لأجله . لم يتعب يشوع ، لم يكل ، لم ترتخ ِ يداه لكن موسى تعب من الصلاة . الصلاة عمل ٌ هام ، عمل ٌ شاق . الصلاة تستدعي قوة الله وتدخل  الله . الشجاعة لا تكفي ، لا بد من الصلاة . القوة لا تحقق النصرة وحدها ، لا بد من الصلاة . في حربنا الروحية في العالم ، الحماس والقوة والبسالة تحتاج الى المواظبة على الصلاة . ارفع يديك واسأل الرب نصرة لك وغلبة ً لاخوتك واحبائك . لا تكل استمر رافعا ً يديك حتى غروب الشمس ، لا تتوقف عن الصلاة . ظل المسيح يصلي في جثسيماني طول الليل حتى انبلاج ضوء النهار . في حياتك تواجه الحروب ، انزل الى المعركة واستخدم سلاح الله واعرف ان هناك على رأس التلة من يرفع يديه لاجلك طول اليوم . وانت ايضا ً ارفع يديك الى السماء لاجل الآخرين المحاربين مثلك .


----------



## fauzi (23 أكتوبر 2013)

760 - هناك اكثر من مليون مكالمة ٍ تُجرى في الصحراء يوميا ً ويتم من خلالها نقل الاخبار عن كيفية الربح في السوق المالي ، كما ان اكثر من عشرة ملايين مكالمة تُجرى يوميا ً للتنبؤ بنتائج المباريات الرياضية  القادمة ، وماذا عن عدد الاحاديث التي تدور يوميا ً بشأن السياسة ، مئة مليون ؟ اكثر ؟ من المؤكد ان الكثيرين سيجزمون بانها كثيرة ٌ جدا ً . حينما تعتقد انك قد اكتفيت من السياسة ، يأتي الرسول بولس ويعلن انه يريد ان يتحدث في شؤون السياسة ، لكن الخبر الجيد بشأن اشتراك الرسول بولس في هذا الحديث هو انه لن يحاول تشويه سمعة القادة والرؤساء بل سيرفع صلوات ٍ لاجلهم . هل تذكر قادة ورؤساء بلدك في صلواتك ؟ 

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 2 : 1 – 10 

1 فأطلب أول كل شيء، أن تقام طلبات وصلوات وابتهالات وتشكرات لأجل جميع الناس

2 لأجل الملوك وجميع الذين هم في منصب، لكي نقضي حياة مطمئنة هادئة في كل تقوى ووقار

3 لأن هذا حسن ومقبول لدى مخلصنا الله

4 الذي يريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون ، وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون

5 لأنه يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس : الإنسان يسوع المسيح

6 الذي بذل نفسه فدية لأجل الجميع، الشهادة في أوقاتها الخاصة

7 التي جعلت أنا لها كارزا ورسولا. الحق أقول في المسيح ولا أكذب، معلما للأمم في الإيمان والحق

8 فأريد أن يصلي الرجال في كل مكان ، رافعين أيادي طاهرة، بدون غضب ولا جدال

9 وكذلك أن النساء يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة ، مع ورع وتعقل ، لا بضفائر أو ذهب أو لآلئ أو ملابس كثيرة الثمن

10 بل كما يليق بنساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله بأعمال صالحة


يحض الرسول بولس تلميذه تيموثاوس على الصلاة من اجل السلطات  المدنية لكي ينعم المؤمنون بالسلام والحرية مما سيتيح لهم ان يعيشوا لاجل المسيح وان يشاركوا الانجيل مع الآخرين ، ويرجع السبب في اهمية ذلك الى ان الله يريد لجميع الناس  ان يخلصوا . الله يريدنا ان ننقل الخبر الطيب عن المسيح الى الآخرين لكن هذا لن يحدث اذا كنا منشغلين بالاضطرابات والفوضى حولنا . صحيح ان ليس جميع الناس سيخلصون ،  فالكثيرون يرفضون الدخول من بوابة المسيح الضيقة ، لكن رغم ذلك فإن الله يهتم كثيرا ً بتوصيل رسالة الخلاص الى الناس جميعا ً ، ومن هذا المنطلق يجب علينا ان نصلي ونعمل لاجل السلام والحرية لكي نتمكن من نشر هذه الرسالة .
لقد وضع الله طرقا ً لحفظ السلام في اروقة حكوماتنا المدنية على جميع مستوياتها . صلي دائما ً لاجل القادة والمسؤولين الذين يديرون بلادك .


----------



## fauzi (24 أكتوبر 2013)

761 - قد تصلح المشاركة مقياس للمحبة ، فالاشخاص الذين يحبون بعضهم البعض يتشاركون طواعية في كل ما لديهم ، اما حين تصبح المشاركة عبئا ً ثقيلا ً فهذا يعني ان المحبة في ادنى درجاتها . وكما يشترك الزوجان بمحبة ٍ وسخاء ٍ في كل ما لديهم ينبغي على المؤمنين ان يفعلوا الامر ذاته  . يحض الرسول بولس المؤمنين على مشاركة اموالهم مع الفقراء والمحتاجين لكنه لا يتوقف عند هذه الحد بل يقول للمؤمنين ان يعطوا بسرور ومن اعماق قلوبهم وليس بدافع الواجب 


رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 6 : 6 – 19 

6 وأما التقوى مع القناعة فهي تجارة عظيمة

7 لأننا لم ندخل العالم بشيء، وواضح أننا لا نقدر أن نخرج منه بشيء

8 فإن كان لنا قوت وكسوة، فلنكتف بهما

9 وأما الذين يريدون أن يكونوا أغنياء، فيسقطون في تجربة وفخ وشهوات كثيرة غبية ومضرة ، تغرق الناس في العطب والهلاك

10 لأن محبة المال أصل لكل الشرور، الذي إذ ابتغاه قوم ضلوا عن الإيمان، وطعنوا أنفسهم بأوجاع كثيرة

11 وأما أنت يا إنسان الله فاهرب من هذا، واتبع البر والتقوى والإيمان والمحبة والصبر والوداعة

12 جاهد جهاد الإيمان الحسن، وأمسك بالحياة الأبدية التي إليها دعيت أيضا، واعترفت الاعتراف الحسن أمام شهود كثيرين

13 أوصيك أمام الله الذي يحيي الكل، والمسيح يسوع الذي شهد لدى بيلاطس البنطي بالاعتراف الحسن

14 أن تحفظ الوصية بلا دنس ولا لوم إلى ظهور ربنا يسوع المسيح

15 الذي سيبينه في أوقاته المبارك العزيز الوحيد: ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب

16 الذي وحده له عدم الموت، ساكنا في نور لا يدنى منه، الذي لم يره أحد من الناس ولا يقدر أن يراه، الذي له الكرامة والقدرة الأبدية. آمين

17 أوص الأغنياء في الدهر الحاضر أن لا يستكبروا، ولا يلقوا رجاءهم على غير يقينية الغنى، بل على الله الحي الذي يمنحنا كل شيء بغنى للتمتع

18 وأن يصنعوا صلاحا، وأن يكونوا أغنياء في أعمال صالحة، وأن يكونوا أسخياء في العطاء، كرماء في التوزيع

19 مدخرين لأنفسهم أساسا حسنا للمستقبل، لكي يمسكوا بالحياة الأبدية


اوصى الرسول بولس تلميذه تيموثاوس ان يعلّم المؤمنين كيفية التصرف باموالهم ، فقد كتب يقول ان الذين يملكون ثروة ً كبيرة ً يتحملون مسؤولية كبيرة ً ايضا ً ، فيجب على الاثرياء ان يكونوا اسخياء لكن دون ان يتباهوا بكثرة عطائهم كما يجب عليهم ان يحترسوا من الاتكال على اموالهم عوضا ً عن الاتكال على الله فيما يتعلق بمستقبلهم .
إن كنت غنيا ً فاعلم ان لديك العديد من الفرص لعمل الخير من خلال اموالك . اطلب من الله ان يرشدك الى كيفية استخدامها بطريقة ٍ مرضية ٍ امامه ، وإن لم تكن غنيا ً فما يزال بامكانك ان تكون سخيا ً بالقليل الذي لديك ، وفي جميع الاحوال اطلب من الله ان يوجهك وان يساعدك ان تشارك ما لديك بطريقة ٍ حكيمة


----------



## fauzi (25 أكتوبر 2013)

762 - لا تأتي الخطايا والتجارب دائما سافرة الوجوه ظاهرة الملامح مكشرة الانياب . حين  تأتي هكذا نراها  ونعرفها ونستعد لها  ونتقدم لمواجهتها ومهاجمتها ، او الدفاع عن انفسنا منها ، لكنها تكون اخطر واصعب ونحن لا نحس بها ولا نتعرف عليها حين تتسلل الينا . حين تأتي في هدوء النسيم ورقته ، حين تأتي زاحفة ً لا منقضة ، حين تأتي مستترة . يقول داود النبي "اَلسَّهَوَاتُ مَنْ يَشْعُرُ بِهَا ؟ مِنَ الْخَطَايَا الْمُسْتَتِرَةِ أَبْرِئْنِي. أَيْضًا مِنَ الْمُتَكَبِّرِينَ احْفَظْ عَبْدَكَ فَلاَ يَتَسَلَّطُوا عَلَيَّ. " (سفر المزامير 19: 12، 13 ) صرخة استنجاد بالرب . ونحن اضعف واصغر من داود عرضة ٌ لنفس الموقف ، نفس الهجوم ، نفس التعدي . احفظنا يا رب ، ارحمنا يا رب ، احطنا بيدك ، دافع عنا بقبضتك ، احفظ با رب عبيدك . الخطية العاتية حولنا تهاجمنا ، الطبيعة الشريرة فينا تفترسنا ، هجوم ٌ خارجي وداخلي . من يقدر ان يواجه الخطية الجامحة وحده ، من يُمسكها ويلجمها ويسوسها ويسيطر عليها ؟ الله وحده الذي يقدر على ذلك ، يده اقوى منها ، ذراعه اقدر على لي اعناقها . ومن يستطيع ان يكبح الخطية المتفشية داخلنا ، من يوقفها ، من يشكمها ، من يسحقها ؟ الله وحده الذي يستطيع ذلك ، يأمرها فتنكمش ، يطردها فتهرب ، ينهرها فتتراجع . من الخطايا يا رب من كل الخطايا احفظ عبدك فلا تتسلط علي ، من الظاهرة والمستترة احفظني . حين تأتي الي منقضة شاهرة ً مخالبها أو حين تأتي الي زاحفة ً مستترة ً قاتلة . فاعطني يا رب القدرة ان اميزها ، هبني يا رب القدرة ان اقاومها ، ساعدني لاواجهها ، ولا تدخلني يا رب في تجربة لكن نجني من الشرير . إحمني يا رب من التجارب ، ونجني من الشرير . حين سعى آدم ليعرف الخير والشر ، حين مد يده وتناول الثمرة المحرمة واكلها ، دخلت جوفه وامتزجت  بدمه وسرت في عروقه ولونت حياته ومستقبله . عرف الشر وعرف الخير وعمل الشر ولم يعمل الخير ، اختار الشر دون الخير . وحين اراد ان يقاوم الشر لم يقدر ، حتى حين اراد ان يفعل الخير لم يستطيع . يقول بولس الرسول : " لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي أُرِيدُهُ، بَلِ الشَّرَّ الَّذِي لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ." (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 7: 19 ) الخطية ساكنة ٌ فينا ، بنت عشها داخلنا ، امتدت جذورها فينا وامسكت بنا واستعبدتنا .  ويصرخ فينا الرسول ويقول : " فَأَمِيتُوا أَعْضَاءَكُمُ الَّتِي عَلَى الأَرْضِ : الزِّنَا، النَّجَاسَةَ ، الْهَوَى ، الشَّهْوَةَ الرَّدِيَّةَ ، الطَّمَعَ " ( رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 3: 5 ) .  المسيح حمل كل خطايانا على الصليب ودفنها معه في القبر وقام منتصرا ً متحررا ً منه ، ونحن بالمسيح انتصرنا على الخطية الظاهرة والمستترة .


----------



## fauzi (26 أكتوبر 2013)

763 - حينما يسأل الآباء والامهات ابنائهم عن سبب رغبتهم بالقيام بامور معينة فغالبا ً ما يجيبهم الابناء قائلين : اريد فقط ان اجرب ، فهم يريدون ان يجربوا المخدرات والجنس والمغامرات ، وهكذا فهم يتوسلون لاهلهم ويطلبون منهم ان لا يسألوا عن السبب لكن الاهل يرفضون . وفيما يتعلق بالمؤمنين الذين يواجهون صعوبة ً في مواجهة اغواء الافكار السيئة وليس لديهم آباء ٌ وامهات ٌ من حولهم لردعهم فإن الرسول بولس ينصحهم بأن يهربوا ، فمن الافضل ان لا تعطي التجربة فرصة لعرض قضيتها ، بل اهرب من هناك على الفور ، فالرسول بولس يقول لك : عش شجاعا ً لكن تصرف بحكمة ، والقليل من الخوف الذي في موضعه ينفع المرء في حياته ِ 

رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 2 : 19 – 26 

19 ولكن أساس الله الراسخ قد ثبت، إذ له هذا الختم: يعلم الرب الذين هم له. وليتجنب الإثم كل من يسمي اسم المسيح

20 ولكن في بيت كبير ليس آنية من ذهب وفضة فقط ، بل من خشب وخزف أيضا، وتلك للكرامة وهذه للهوان

21 فإن طهر أحد نفسه من هذه، يكون إناء للكرامة، مقدسا، نافعا للسيد، مستعدا لكل عمل صالح

22 أما الشهوات الشبابية فاهرب منها، واتبع البر والإيمان والمحبة والسلام مع الذين يدعون الرب من قلب نقي

23 والمباحثات الغبية والسخيفة اجتنبها، عالما أنها تولد خصومات

24 وعبد الرب لا يجب أن يخاصم، بل يكون مترفقا بالجميع، صالحا للتعليم، صبورا على المشقات

25 مؤدبا بالوداعة المقاومين، عسى أن يعطيهم الله توبة لمعرفة الحق

26 فيستفيقوا من فخ إبليس إذ قد اقتنصهم لإرادته.


ينصح الرسول بولس تلميذه  تيموثاوس ان يهرب من  اي شيء ٍ من شأنه ان يدفعه لارتكاب الخطية ، ورغم ان البعض ينظر الى الهرب على انه شكل ٌ من اشكال الجبن الا ان الاشخاص الذين يتمتعون ببعض الحكمة يهربون من المخاطر والاعداء الذين لا يمكنهم مواجهتهم فهم يعرفون قدراتهم ويحترمون جوانب الضعف لديهم ،  لهذا فحينما يشعرون بأن موقف ما سيكون محفوفا ً بالخطر وانه سيكون بمثابة تجربة ٍ لهم فانهم يتجنبون الموقف كله لانهم يعرفون بأن الهرب من التجربة القوية افضل بكثير من محاولة مقاومتها .
ما هي التجربة التي تطاردك بصورة ٍ مستمرة ٍ وتجد صعوبة في مقاومتها ؟  تجنب اي موقف ٍ يعرّضك لذلك . اعرف متى تهرب ولا تخجل من فعل ذلك ، فلا جدوى من محاولة التظاهر بالقوة والوقوع في الخطية نتيجة ً لذلك .


----------



## fauzi (27 أكتوبر 2013)

764 - كان حزقيا ملكا ً من اكفأ ملوك اسرائيل ، ملك وهو ابن خمس وعشرين سنة ، وملك تسع وعشرين سنة في اورشليم . عمل المستقيم في عيني الرب طوال ايام حياته . من اول ملكه ، في اول شهر فتح ابواب بيت الرب ورممها ، لم يقبل ان يقيم بقصره قبل ذلك . امر الكهنة واللاويين ان يتقدسوا ، قال لهم : " تَقَدَّسُوا الآنَ وَقَدِّسُوا بَيْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِ آبَائِكُمْ "  (سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 29: 5  ) وقال امام الشعب كله :  " فَالآنَ فِي قَلْبِي أَنْ أَقْطَعَ عَهْدًا مَعَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَيَرُدُّ عَنَّا حُمُوَّ غَضَبِهِ. " تعهد بأن يعبد الرب وحده هو وجميع الشعب ويقدس بيت الرب ، وهكذا فعل كما تعهد ان يعمل . وكل عمل ابتدأ  به في خدمة بيت الله  وفي   الشريعة والوصية ليطلب الهه إنما عمله  بكل قلبه  وافلح . وكل من يعمل عمله بكل قلبه يُفلح ،  وكل من يعمل عمله بتكاسل  وانقسام  قلب يفشل . الله لا يحب المتكاسلين ولا يعطي حصاد ً للخاملين ولا يُنجح طريق المتخاذلين الفاترين . الله يُسر بكفاح المكافحين ويكافأ عرق المجاهدين ويعطي النجاح والفلاح للعاملين المجتهدين . الذي يسعى الى النجاح  عليه ان يشمّر عن ساعديه ويعمل بكل قوته لينجح في عمله . النجاح كنز مخفى ً في داخل  الارض ،  الوصول اليه يحتاج الى حفر ٍ وعزق ٍ وحمل ٍ ونقل . هكذا في حياتنا المسيحية ، الله لا يحب الكسل والخمول وبلادة العقل وبرودة القلب . حياتنا المسيحية كفاح ، كفاح ٌ وجهاد لا يقل عن الكفاح في سبيل لقمة العيش وكسوة البدن . يقول لنا الوحي المقدس  : " قَوِّمُوا الأَيَادِيَ الْمُسْتَرْخِيَةَ وَالرُّكَبَ الْمُخَلَّعَةَ ، وَاصْنَعُوا لأَرْجُلِكُمْ مَسَالِكَ مُسْتَقِيمَةً ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَعْتَسِفَ الأَعْرَجُ ، بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يُشْفَى. " (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 12: 12 ، 13 ) في طريق المسيحي احجار ٌ متناثرة ٌ وعوائق وصعوبات  وحفر ومطبات وعثرات .  وعلى المسيحي المجتهد ان يرفع الاحجار ويُبعد العوائق ويسوي الحفر ويعبّد  الطريق ، ولا يمكن ان ينجح في ذلك إن لم يعمل بكل قلبه ، كل العزم ، كل القدرة ، كل الاصرار . كما تضع كل جهدك في عملك ولا تدّخرقوتك ، هكذا تضع كل قلبك وتثابر في عمل الله . الروح القدس يكمّل فينا كل نقص ، يضع فينا قوته  ويسلحنا  بنشاط وحيوية وحكمة . فنحن نحصل على مواردنا الروحية من الله لنحيا في علاقتنا به ناجحين فالحين منتصرين . الله يحب المؤمنين النشطين . الله يُسر بالايدي القوية والجباه التي تتندى عرقا ً . عمل الله يجب ان يُعمل بغيرة ٍ وحماسة وقلب ٍ ملتهب . هكذا عمل المسيح وهو يحيا على الارض . اعمل عمل الرب بلا تراخي . اعمل عمل الرب بقوة  ٍوغيرة ٍ وحماس .


----------



## fauzi (28 أكتوبر 2013)

765 - هل سبق ان تعرضت لموقف ٍ نظر  فيه الآخرون  اليك باستعلاء او احتقار ؟ ربما كنت تحظر مناسبة ً اجتماعية ً ما وكنت ترتدي ملابس عادية فعاملك الآخرون بازدراء أو ربما كنت تعيش وسط أناس ينتمون لجنسية اخرى  ويعاملونك على انك اقل شأنا ً منهم ، وعلى اي حال مهما كانت تجربتك فهناك شيء ٌ واحد ٌ مؤكد ٌ الا وهو ان هذا شيء ٌ مؤلم . تتطرق رسالة الرسول بولس الى فيلمون لهذا الموضوع ، فهو يكتب هنا قائلا ً : احترم كل الناس ، احبب الجميع ، ولا تحكم على الآخرين من منطلق مكانتهم الاجتماعية أو وضعهم الاقتصادي او مهنتهم او العائلة التي ينحدرون منها ، فالاشخاص الذين يعملون بأجر ٍ يومي وكبار المدراء الذين يتقاضون رواتب عالية هم اخوة ٌ واخوات ٌ في نظر الله 

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى فليمون 1 : 8 – 17 

8 لذلك، وإن كان لي بالمسيح ثقة كثيرة أن آمرك بما يليق

9 من أجل المحبة، أطلب بالحري - إذ أنا إنسان هكذا نظير بولس الشيخ، والآن أسير يسوع المسيح أيضا

10 أطلب إليك لأجل ابني أنسيمس، الذي ولدته في قيودي

11 الذي كان قبلا غير نافع لك، ولكنه الآن نافع لك ولي

12 الذي رددته. فاقبله ، الذي هو أحشائي

13 الذي كنت أشاء أن أمسكه عندي لكي يخدمني عوضا عنك في قيود الإنجيل

14 ولكن بدون رأيك لم أرد أن أفعل شيئا، لكي لا يكون خيرك كأنه على سبيل الاضطرار بل على سبيل الاختيار

15 لأنه ربما لأجل هذا افترق عنك إلى ساعة ، لكي يكون لك إلى الأبد

16 لا كعبد في ما بعد، بل أفضل من عبد: أخا محبوبا، ولاسيما إلي، فكم بالحري إليك في الجسد والرب جميعا

17 فإن كنت تحسبني شريكا، فاقبله نظيري


كان أنسيمس عبدا ً هرب من سيده فليمون ، واثناء  فرار انسيمس اهتدى الى المسيح ، فيا للفرق الذي ستحدثه شخصيته الجديدة على علاقته مع فليمون ، فهما لم يعودا سيدا ً وعبدا ً بل اخوين في المسيح ، فبسبب المسيح اصبح انسيمس وفليمون يحظيان بذات المكانة في عائلة الله . وقد كتب الرسول بولس رسالته هذه الى فليمون لتذكيره بهذه الحقيقة . إن هوية الشخص المسيحي بصفته عضوا  ًفي  عائلة الله تلغي جميع الفروق الاخرى ، فالجنسية والمكانة الاجتماعية والخلفية العرقية وكون المرء ذكرا ً او انثى لا يهم ، فجميع المؤمنين بالمسيح هم اعضاء ٌ في نفس العائلة وهم متساوون في المسيح حيث ينظر الله اليهم بنفس المنظار ويحبهم بنفس المقدار .
عامل المؤمنين الآخرين باعتبارهم  اخوتك واخواتك في المسيح .


----------



## fauzi (29 أكتوبر 2013)

766 - احيانا ً تكون التفسيرات الغريبة لكيفية عمل الاشياء هي التفسيرات الصحيحة في نهاية المطاف . فقد كانت الفكرة القائلة بأن الارض تدور حول الشمس هي مجرد هرطقة قبل 800 سنة ، كما ان المجادلات السخيفة والغبية والعدائية ضد الحقيقة غالبا ً ما تعارض التفكير السليم . يكتب الرسول بولس قائلا ً بأننا اذا استخدمنا حسن تمييزنا فسوف نحسن التصرف ونتخذ الخيارات الذكية ونبقى بعيدين عن الغباوة ، اما المجادلات الغبية فتعيق التفكير ، وهو يحضنا هنا على استخدام ذكائنا وفطنتنا والانفتاح على الافكار الجديدة  دون ان نقحم انفسنا في الاحاديث الفارغة 

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى تيطس 3 : 1 – 11 


1 ذكرهم ان يخضعوا للرياسات و السلاطين و يطيعوا و يكونوا مستعدين لكل عمل صالح

2 و لا يطعنوا في احد و يكونوا غير مخاصمين حلماء مظهرين كل وداعة لجميع الناس

3 لاننا كنا نحن ايضا قبلا اغبياء غير طائعين ضالين مستعبدين لشهوات و لذات مختلفة عائشين في الخبث و الحسد ممقوتين مبغضين بعضنا بعضا

4 و لكن حين ظهر لطف مخلصنا الله و احسانه

5 لا باعمال في بر عملناها نحن بل بمقتضى رحمته خلصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني و تجديد الروح القدس

6 الذي سكبه بغنى علينا بيسوع المسيح مخلصنا

7 حتى اذا تبررنا بنعمته نصير ورثة حسب رجاء الحياة الابدية

8 صادقة هي الكلمة و اريد ان تقرر هذه الامور لكي يهتم الذين امنوا بالله ان يمارسوا اعمالا حسنة فان هذه الامور هي الحسنة و النافعة للناس

9 و اما المباحثات الغبية و الانساب و الخصومات و المنازعات الناموسية فاجتنبها لانها غير نافعة و باطلة

10 الرجل المبتدع بعد الانذار مرة و مرتين اعرض عنه

11 عالما ان مثل هذا قد انحرف و هو يخطئ محكوما عليه من نفسه 


يحذر الرسول بولس تيطس كما حذر تيموثاوس بأن لا يدخل في مجادلات ومناقشات غبية وعقيمة . فقد كان الرسول بولس يعرف ان تيطس قد يشارك في بعض المناقشات التي يسمعها ،  كما انه يعرف بأن دراسة هذا الراعي للاسفار المقدسة وتعاليمه عنها ستؤدي الى مناقشات ٍ ساخنة ٍ مع البعض ، لذلك فهو يحض تيطس على اختيار معاركه بعناية وان يتجنب اية مناقشات ٍ عقيمة ٍ لا توصل الى اي نتيجة . بعض المناقشات والمجادلات لا توصل المرء الى اي نتيجة ٍ مفيدة فهي تتطرق الى موضوعات غير هامة او لا تفيد احدا ً حتى ولو كسب احد الاطراف النقاش بالفعل ، لهذا ينبغي علينا ان نتجنب هذا النوع من المجادلات .
اجعل السلام هدفا ً رئيسيا ً حتى حينما تناقش موضوعات بالغة الاهمية .


----------



## fauzi (30 أكتوبر 2013)

767 - قليلون جدا ً من المعلمين والمفكرين والقادة  يعيشون ما يعلّمون به ويعملون بما يقولونه . لم يأتي المسيح ليرينا  الطريق الى الخلاص بل ليخلّصنا . لم يأتي لينادي بالصليب بل ليحمل الصليب .  وهم ملتفون حول مائدة العشاء وهو عالم ان هذا آخر عشاء له مع تلاميذه " قَامَ عَنِ الْعَشَاءِ ، وَخَلَعَ ثِيَابَهُ ، وَأَخَذَ مِنْشَفَةً وَاتَّزَرَ بِهَا " (   إنجيل يوحنا 13: 4 ) وابتدأ يغسل ارجل التلاميذ وينشفها ، غسل ارجلهم ثم اخذ ثيابه وعاد يتكأ على المائدة ثم قال : " أَتَفْهَمُونَ مَا قَدْ صَنَعْتُ بِكُمْ ؟ أَنْتُمْ تَدْعُونَنِي مُعَلِّمًا وَسَيِّدًا، وَحَسَنًا تَقُولُونَ ، لأَنِّي أَنَا كَذلِكَ . فَإِنْ كُنْتُ وَأَنَا السَّيِّدُ وَالْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ أَرْجُلَكُمْ ، فَأَنْتُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ بَعْضُكُمْ أَرْجُلَ بَعْضٍ ، لأَنِّي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ مِثَالاً، حَتَّى كَمَا صَنَعْتُ أَنَا بِكُمْ تَصْنَعُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا." (إنجيل يوحنا 13: 12 - 15 )  كان مثالا ً كما كان معلّما ً ، علّم عن الطريق وكان هو الطريق ، علّم عن الحق وكان هو الحق ، علّم عن الحياة وكان هو الحياة ، علّم عن القداسة وكان هو القداسة ، كان مثالا ً . وضع لنا مثالا ً ، كما صنع بنا  نصنع نحن ايضا ، امامنا جميعا ً المثال والقدوة الواجبة الاتباع . ويقول الرسول بولس لنا : " أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ ، أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضًا الْكَنِيسَةَ  " (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 5: 25 )  وضع الرسول امامنا وصية ومقياسا ً ، محبة ٌ من الرجل لزوجته بقدر محبة المسيح للكنيسة . ننظر الى المسيح ونقلد محبته ُ لكنيسته . الكنيسة لها مكانة ٌ  خاصة في قلب المسيح وفكره ، والزوجة يجب ان تكون لها مكانة خاصة في قلب الرجل وفكره بنفس الطريقة ونفس القدر . رفع المسيح عينيه الى السماء وصلى لاجل الكنيسة وقال : " لَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْعَالَمِ ، بَلْ مِنْ أَجْلِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي ..... لَيْسُوا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ ، كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا لَسْتُ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ ، لَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ أَنْ تَأْخُذَهُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ بَلْ أَنْ تَحْفَظَهُمْ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ." الكنيسة هي المختارة من الله ، اكليل مجد المسيح ، مركز محبته وكل اهتمامه ورعايته وتفكيره . والزوجة هي المختارة من الله ، اكليل مجد الرجل ، مركز محبته وكل اهتمامه ورعايته وتفكيره . احب المسيح الكنيسة واسلم نفسه لاجلها . جاء من السماء وتألم ، صُلب وقام لأجلنا . والرجل ليحب زوجته على نفس منوال محبة المسيح للكنيسة ليسلّم نفسه لاجلها ويضحّي لها بكل شيء . ومحبة المسيح للكنيسة حب ٌ دائم ٌ قائم ٌ لا يتغير ولا يتبدل  ،لا يهتز ولا ينقص ولا يُنقض . محبة الرجل لزوجته حب ٌ لا بد ان يكون دائما ً  قائما ًًُ لا يتغير بالظروف والصعوبات والضعف والفقر . محبة الرجل لزوجته على مثال محبة المسيح للكنيسة .


----------



## fauzi (31 أكتوبر 2013)

768 - كل شخص اجرى عملية جراحية  يعرف مدى الخوف المصاحب لذلك  ، فرغم اننا نعرف ان الجراحين يقومون بالعمليات الجراحية كل يوم الا ان هذا لا يخفف من قلقنا وتوترنا ، فنحن ما  نزال نشعر بالهلع والقلق حينما نفكر انه ستجرى لنا عملية حتى ولو كانت بسيطة ، ولولا التخدير لكانت العمليات مؤلمة بصورة  لا توصف . وعلى الرغم من ذلك هناك عملية ليست جراحية تخيف البعض اكثر من العمليات الجراحية . وهنا يبين لنا كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين من هو الطبيب الذي سيجري هذه العملية وما هي الادوات التي سيستخدمها لاجراء هذه العملية ، لكن هذه العملية ليست بحاجة للتخدير بل هي تحتاج الى قلب ٍ متواضع ٍ ومستعد ٍ للتغيير . 


رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 4 : 1 – 13 

1 فلنخف، أنه مع بقاء وعد بالدخول إلى راحته، يرى أحد منكم أنه قد خاب منه

2 لأننا نحن أيضا قد بشرنا كما أولئك، لكن لم تنفع كلمة الخبر أولئك. إذ لم تكن ممتزجة بالإيمان في الذين سمعوا

3 لأننا نحن المؤمنين ندخل الراحة، كما قال: حتى أقسمت في غضبي: لن يدخلوا راحتي مع كون الأعمال قد أكملت منذ تأسيس العالم

4 لأنه قال في موضع عن السابع هكذا: واستراح الله في اليوم السابع من جميع أعماله

5 وفي هذا أيضا: لن يدخلوا راحتي

6 فإذ بقي أن قوما يدخلونها، والذين بشروا أولا لم يدخلوا لسبب العصيان

7 يعين أيضا يوما قائلا في داود: اليوم بعد زمان هذا مقداره، كما قيل: اليوم، إن سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم

8 لأنه لو كان يشوع قد أراحهم لما تكلم بعد ذلك عن يوم آخر

9 إذا بقيت راحة لشعب الله

10 لأن الذي دخل راحته استراح هو أيضا من أعماله، كما الله من أعماله

11 فلنجتهد أن ندخل تلك الراحة، لئلا يسقط أحد في عبرة العصيان هذه عينها

12 لأن كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين، وخارقة إلى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ، ومميزة أفكار القلب ونياته

13 وليست خليقة غير ظاهرة قدامه، بل كل شيء عريان ومكشوف لعيني ذلك الذي معه أمرنا


يستخدم الله كلمته للعمل في حياتنا كما يستخدم الجراح المشرط ، فكلمة الله تخترق جلدنا وتبحث عن الخطايا السرطانية التي تؤثر على شخصيتنا باكملها ،  لهذا السبب  تحديدا ًيخاف الكثيرون من الكتاب المقدس ، فهم يخشون الالم والعناء الذي تقتضيه مواجهة مشاكلهم الروحية والتعامل معها ، انهم يخشون التغييرات التي ستطرأ على شخصيتهم وحياتهم . 
افسح المجال لله لأن يجري عملية تقويم ٍ لافكارك ومواقفك وسلوكياتك ، فرغم ان هذا سيكون مؤلما ً الآن الا ان النتائج النهائية تستحق العناء .


----------



## fauzi (1 نوفمبر 2013)

769 - يفخر الانسان ويتباهى بما حققه من تقدم وما ادركه من حضارة وفهم ٍ وعلم . ينظر الى ما وصل اليه العلم حتى اصبح يسبح في الفضاء ويطأ بقدمه سطح القمر . نفذ نظره الى الكثير من الاسرار وطالت يده حتى كشفت المستور والخفي . يده قويت وقوته ُ عظمت حتى اصبح قادرا ً ان يقاوم الطبيعة ويصد هجماتها ، لكن الله يواجه ايوب بقوله : " أَيْنَ كُنْتَ حِينَ أَسَّسْتُ الأَرْضَ ؟ أَخْبِرْ إِنْ كَانَ عِنْدَكَ فَهْمٌ. مَنْ وَضَعَ قِيَاسَهَ ا؟ لأَنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ! أَوْ مَنْ مَدَّ عَلَيْهَا مِطْمَارًا ؟ ...... هَلْ فِي أَيَّامِكَ أَمَرْتَ الصُّبْحَ ؟ هَلْ عَرَّفْتَ الْفَجْرَ مَوْضِعَهُ ........... «أَيْنَ الطَّرِيقُ إِلَى حَيْثُ يَسْكُنُ النُّورُ؟ وَالظُّلْمَةُ أَيْنَ مَقَامُهَا ، ..... هَلْ لِلْمَطَرِ أَبٌ ؟ وَمَنْ وَلَدَ مَآجِلَ الطَّلّ ِ؟ ....... هَلْ تَرْبِطُ أَنْتَ عُقْدَ الثُّرَيَّا ، أَوْ تَفُكُّ رُبُطَ الْجَبَّارِ ؟ .... أَتُرْسِلُ الْبُرُوقَ فَتَذْهَبَ  .... مَنْ يُحْصِي الْغُيُومَ " ( ايوب 38 )  مهما وصل علم الانسان ، مهما علا فهمه ، مهما تعالت قوته ، ما هو الا تراب الارض . الرائد الذي طار في الفضاء ، الذي دار حول الارض والكواكب ، الذي اخترق الجاذبية ، الذي ارتفع الى ابعد ما ارتفع اليه انسان مات ممزقا ً في طائرة شراعية كلعب الاطفال . الانسان الذي دفع الصواريخ لتصعد الى الفضاء وتدور حول الاجرام السماوية لا يستطيع مهما حاول ان يزيد على قامته ذراعا ً واحدة ولا شبرا ً واحدا ً ولا سنتمترا ً . قد يصل الى النجوم لكن هل يستطيع ان يزحزحها من اماكنها ؟ هل يستطيع ان يحركها ؟ قد يطأ سطح القمر لكن هل يستطيع ان يُطفأ نوره  او يوقف دورانه وحركته ؟ يكشف اسرار الكون لكن هل يقدر بكل علمه وقوته ان يمنع شعاع الشمس من الوصول الينا ؟ قد يصعد الى السماء او يهبط الى قاع المحيط لكن هل يقوى على الفصول ويغير تتابعها ؟  يقول داود النبي : " إِذَا أَرَى سَمَاوَاتِكَ عَمَلَ أَصَابِعِكَ، الْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ الَّتِي كَوَّنْتَهَا، فَمَنْ هُوَ الإِنْسَانُ حَتَّى تَذكُرَهُ ؟ وَابْنُ آدَمَ حَتَّى تَفْتَقِدَهُ ؟ "  (سفر المزامير 8: 3 ، 4 )  مهما تعظّم ، مهما تجبر مهما علا وتشامخ هو ٌ " بُخَارٌ، يَظْهَرُ قَلِيلاً ثُمَّ يَضْمَحِلُّ. " (رسالة يعقوب 4: 14 ) الله اعظم في قدرته وقوته ، الله اسمى في فهمه وحكمته ، الله اكبر  في نعمته ورحمته . ونحن نتمتع بعمق محبته وعظمة لطفه واتساع مغفرته وشمول خلاصه . حين يغطينا دمه ، حين تحتوينا رحمته ، حين يشملنا فدائه ، حين تصبغنا صبغته ، لا يقدر انسان ، أي انسان ٍ مهما ارتفع الى اعلى السماوات ان يحرمنا من محبة الله . لا يستطيع شيطان ٌ او سلطان ٌ شرير ٌ مهما تجبّر ان يمنع عنا ميراثنا في ملكوته . لا تخشى العالم ولا كل قوى العالم . لا تهتم بهجمات الشرير وجنوده وزبانيته .


----------



## fauzi (2 نوفمبر 2013)

770 - يبدو ان كل شيء ٍ معرض ٌ للتغيير من حولنا ، فالصداقات والاشغال والابناء والعلاقات الزوجية والامور المالية كلها تتغير اما الى الاحسن او الى الاسوأ . فهل يمكننا أن نضمن  بقاء الاشياء والاشخاص على حالهم دون تغيير ؟ اجل ، فالمقطع الكتابي التالي يدعونا لأن نتمسك بالاساس المتين لله . فإن  كان هناك شيء يمكننا ان نعتمد عليه فهو الله . اثناء قرائتك اشعر بالراحة والطمأنينة في شخصه العظيم  واسمح له ان يمدك بالقوة  واسمح لكي تتقبل جميع التغييرات التي سيجريها فيك ومن حولك . 

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 6 : 11 – 20 

11ولكننا نشتهي أن كل واحد منكم يظهر هذا الاجتهاد عينه ليقين الرجاء إلى النهاية

12 لكي لا تكونوا متباطئين بل متمثلين بالذين بالإيمان والأناة يرثون المواعيد

13 فإنه لما وعد الله إبراهيم، إذ لم يكن له أعظم يقسم به، أقسم بنفسه

14 قائلا: إني لأباركنك بركة وأكثرنك تكثيرا

15 وهكذا إذ تأنى نال الموعد

16 فإن الناس يقسمون بالأعظم ، ونهاية كل مشاجرة عندهم لأجل التثبيت هي القسم

17 فلذلك إذ أراد الله أن يظهر أكثر كثيرا لورثة الموعد عدم تغير قضائه، توسط بقسم

18 حتى بأمرين عديمي التغير، لا يمكن أن الله يكذب فيهما، تكون لنا تعزية قوية، نحن الذين التجأنا لنمسك بالرجاء الموضوع أمامنا

19 الذي هو لنا كمرساة للنفس مؤتمنة وثابتة، تدخل إلى ما داخل الحجاب

20 حيث دخل يسوع كسابق لأجلنا، صائرا على رتبة ملكي صادق، رئيس كهنة إلى الأبد



ربما كان قرّاء هذه الرسالة يتسائلون كما هو حال بعض المؤمنين في وقتنا الحاضر : هل سيتراجع الله عن خلاصه ِ ؟ لكننا نستطيع واياهم ان نستريح ونطمئن بأن الاجابة هي : لا . فالله يفعل ما يقول بأنه سيفعله ، وقد وعد بأنه سيخلّص جميع من يدعونه كما ورد في الرسالة الى العبرانيين 6 : 18 . والله لا يغير خططه لمجرد تغييرنا نحن لخططنا . 
اذا كنت قلقا ً بشأن خلاصك فاسأل نفسك عما اذا كنت قد طلبت من الله بكل اخلاص ٍ أن يخلّصك من خطاياك . فإن كنت قد فعلت ذلك فتأكد بانه قد استجاب لطلبتك ، اما اذا كنت تشك بين الحين والآخر فتذكر بان الله امين ٌ وهو لن يتركك ولن يهملك .


----------



## fauzi (3 نوفمبر 2013)

771 - نحن نعلم جميعا ً ان الاطفال  الصغار لديهم مقدرة ٌ محدودة ٌ على التركيز ، اما الشبيبة والكبار فيمكنهم ان يركزوا انتباههم على شيء ٍ ما لوقت ٍ اطول . هل جربت يوما ً ان تجعل فتى في العاشرة من عمره يترك لعبته المفضلة على الكومبيوتر ؟ وماذا عن محاولة  منع احد عشاق الرياضة من مشاهدة مباراة  الاسبوع ؟ .يقول كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين انه ينبغي علينا ان نركز انظارنا على المسيح بهذه الطريقة ، وخلافا ً للانشغال بالعاب الكومبيوتر او بمشاهدة المباريات الرياضية فإن تركيز انظارنا بالكامل على الرب يسوع المسيح يمكن ان يفيدنا من عدة جوانب ولا سيما في تعميق علاقتنا بالله 

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 12 : 1 – 9 ، 12 ، 13


1 لذلك نحن ايضا اذ لنا سحابة من الشهود مقدار هذه محيطة بنا لنطرح كل ثقل و الخطية المحيطة بنا بسهولة و لنحاضر بالصبر في الجهاد الموضوع امامنا

2 ناظرين الى رئيس الايمان و مكمله يسوع الذي من اجل السرور الموضوع امامه احتمل الصليب مستهينا بالخزي فجلس في يمين عرش الله

3 فتفكروا في الذي احتمل من الخطاة مقاومة لنفسه مثل هذه لئلا تكلوا و تخوروا في نفوسكم

4 لم تقاوموا بعد حتى الدم مجاهدين ضد الخطية

5 و قد نسيتم الوعظ الذي يخاطبكم كبنين يا ابني لا تحتقر تاديب الرب و لا تخر اذا وبخك

6 لان الذي يحبه الرب يؤدبه و يجلد كل ابن يقبله

7 ان كنتم تحتملون التاديب يعاملكم الله كالبنين فاي ابن لا يؤدبه ابوه

8 و لكن ان كنتم بلا تاديب قد صار الجميع شركاء فيه فانتم نغول لا بنون

9 ثم قد كان لنا اباء اجسادنا مؤدبين و كنا نهابهم افلا نخضع بالاولى جدا لابي الارواح فنحيا
.
.
.
.

12  لذلك قوموا الايادي المسترخية و الركب المخلعة

13 و اصنعوا لارجلكم مسالك مستقيمة لكي لا يعتسف الاعرج بل بالحري يشفى



لقد عانى يسوع الكثير من  الاذلال والظلم والالم الجسدي في سبيل تتميمه ِ لمشيئة الآب ، لكنه صار ذبيحة ً عن خطايانا ، فقد كان هذا هو الثمن الذي دفعه يسوع لكي يطيع اباه السماوي . إن صراعاتك التي تمر بها لاجل اتّباع المسيح هي صراعات حقيقية ، فهي تتطلب منك قوة ً والتزاما ً برفض كل الرغبات الخاطئة والقيام بالاعمال الصالحة التي هي ضد طبيعتك الخاطئة ، والزام نفسك بالصلاة ودراسة كلمة الله بصورة ٍ دائمة ومنتظمة .
حينما تشعر بالاحباط واليأس في حياتك المسيحية فكر في الرب يسوع وفي كل ما اجتاز فيه في سبيل تتميم مشيئة الله . لا تشك ابدا ً في انك تستطيع ان تفعل  ما يطلبه الله منك إن استعنت بقوته ِ ونعمته ِ .


----------



## fauzi (5 نوفمبر 2013)

772 - تقدم المسيح صاعدا ً الى اورشليم ، وبالقرب من بيت فاجي وبيت عنيا عند جبل الزيتون ارسل واحضر جحشا ً وركبه وسار الطريق نحو اورشليم وبدأ التلاميذ يفرشون الثياب امامه . فرشوا الثياب في الطريق امامه فتجمع الناس حوله وبدأوا يفرشون الثياب وسعف النخل  . وارتفعت الاصوات ترحب به وتهلل وتغني . كل الذين كانوا حوله رفعوا اصواتهم مسبحين . قالوا : 
مُبَارَكٌ الْمَلِكُ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ  سَلاَمٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَجْدٌ فِي الأَعَالِي .
  أُوصَنَّا لابْنِ دَاوُدَ  مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ  أُوصَنَّا فِي الأَعَالِي .
وانزعج الفريسييون وقالوا له ما هذا الذي يقولون يا معلم انتهر تلاميذك . نظر اليهم المسيح وقال لهم " «أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ إِنْ سَكَتَ هؤُلاَءِ فَالْحِجَارَةُ تَصْرُخُ!" ( إنجيل لوقا 19: 40)... وهل تصرخ الحجارة ؟ الحجارة لا تصرخ لكنه هو ، هو يستطيع ان يجعل الحجارة تصرخ . لقد جعل الابكم الذي تحجر لسانه يتكلم والحجارة البكماء يجعلها تصرخ . لو توقف الناس عن الصراخ والهتاف وتمجيد لله والترحيب بالمسيح والتهليل له لصرخت الحجارة ، لارتفعت من الحجارة اصوات الهتاف والتمجيد والتسبيح . الحجارة لو صرخت ونطقت لارتفعت اصواتها بالتسبيح . الحجر الذي رقد عليه اسحق ذبيحة ، هذا الحجر لو نطق لسبّح برحمة الله وقدرته وقد أُمر ابراهيم ان يرفع يده عن الغلام . الحجر الذي اسند يعقوب رأسه  عليه ونام ، لو نطق هذا الحجر وتكلم لسبّح الرب ، سبّح الرب للسلم المنصوبة بين السماء والارض والملائكة صاعدة نازلة عليه . الحجر الذي سوّى ايليا ذبيحة ً عليه  واغرقها بالماء وصلى يطلب نارا ً من السماء ، لو تكلم هذا الحجر لاعلن بصوت ٍ عال ٍ آيات التسبيح لله القادر الذي ارسل ناره واكلت الذبيحة . والحجر الذي كان في البستان وتساقطت عليه قطرات عرق الفادي كالدم ، الحجر الذي كان في الجلجثة قد شهد محبة الله المصلوبة تصرخ طالبة ً الغفران للقتلة ،  والحجر الذي ارتعب حين تحرك المسيح داخل القبر وقام فابتعد مدحرجا ً عن الباب ، كل هذه الاحجار وغيرها لو نطقت لسبّحت الله ومجدته واعلنت ملكوته . المسيح حجر الزاوية الذي رفضه البناؤون  جعلنا احجارا ً حية في هيكله . اختارنا من صُلب الجبل الخشن وقطعنا منه واخذنا وسوّانا وأعدّنا لنصلح للبناء . ووضعنا في هيكله ، هيكل الله الحي ،  في الاساس او الجدار او الواجهة اينما يشاء . جعلنا جزءا ً من بنائه مرصوصين مع باقي القديسين نكوّن هيكل الله . وانت حجر ٌ في بناء الله ، تشهد وتصرخ وتُعلن وتسبّح وتتحدث عن المسيح . ما اعظم الحجارة الناطقة التي تشهد بمحبة الله وغفرانه وتعلن مجد الله .


----------



## fauzi (6 نوفمبر 2013)

773 - لقد قدمت افلام الغرب الامريكي انواعا ً جديدة ً من الابطال الذين يتمتعون بالقوة والشجاعة والصلابة ، فنحن نرى في هذه الافلام ان هؤلاء الابطال يغامرون بالذهاب الى بعض المدن الخطرة الواقعة على الحدود لكي يروضوا اهلها ، كما انهم  يستطيعون القيام بامور ٍ وأشياء لا يستطيع احد سواهم ان يفعلها . بالاضافة الى هذا كله فهم لا يطيعون القوانين بل يضعونها . إن الحياة المسيحية ليست شبيهة ً بهذه الافلام ولا هي تتطلب ابطالا ً كهؤلاء بل هي حياة ٌ مقدسة ٌ لمن يحترم قدسيتها وحدودها .
إن كنت تريد ان تكون مبادرا ً في اظهار الايمان العامل فهذه نقطة ٌ جيدة ٌ يمكنك ان تنطلق منها 

رسالة يعقوب 4 : 1 – 10 

1 من أين الحروب والخصومات بينكم؟ أليست من هنا: من لذاتكم المحاربة في أعضائكم

2 تشتهون ولستم تمتلكون. تقتلون وتحسدون ولستم تقدرون أن تنالوا. تخاصمون وتحاربون ولستم تمتلكون ، لأنكم لا تطلبون

3 تطلبون ولستم تأخذون ، لأنكم تطلبون رديا لكي تنفقوا في لذاتكم

4 أيها الزناة والزواني  أما تعلمون أن محبة العالم عداوة لله؟ فمن أراد أن يكون محبا للعالم، فقد صار عدوا لله

5 أم تظنون أن الكتاب يقول باطلا: الروح الذي حل فينا يشتاق إلى الحسد

6 ولكنه يعطي نعمة أعظم. لذلك يقول: يقاوم الله المستكبرين، وأما المتواضعون فيعطيهم نعمة

7 فاخضعوا لله. قاوموا إبليس فيهرب منكم

8 اقتربوا إلى الله فيقترب إليكم . نقوا أيديكم أيها الخطاة، وطهروا قلوبكم يا ذوي الرأيين

9 اكتئبوا ونوحوا وابكوا. ليتحول ضحككم إلى نوح، وفرحكم إلى غم

10 اتضعوا قدام الرب فيرفعكم


إن اردنا ان نلتصق بالرب اكثر فاكثر فينبغي علينا ان ننقل ملكية حياتنا اليه ، اي ان نخضع حياتنا له بكل تواضع كما ورد في رسالة يعقوب الاصحاح  4 :7 – 10 وحالما تتم هذه العملية يجب علينا ان نواصل مقاومة جميع القوى التي تحاول ابعادنا عن المسيح ، فيجب علينا ان نقاوم ابليس وأن نهرب منه ويجب علينا ان نعمل مشيئة الله وان نتخلى عن رغباتنا الشريرة ، فالصواب هو ان نحزن على خطايانا  لا ان نبتهج بها ، كما انه يجب علينا ان نطهّر انفسنا .
إن كنت تسلّم حياتك للرب فهذا لن يجعلك بطلا ً في اعين غالبية الناس لكنه سيقودك الى علاقة ٍ حميمة ٍ مع الله ، كما ان هذا سيتيح لله ان يعمل فيك وان يرفعك كما ورد في الاصحاح 4 : 10 وهو امر ٌ لا يفعله الله مع اي شخص .


----------



## fauzi (7 نوفمبر 2013)

774 - يجد غالبية الناس صعوبة  ً  في الترحيب بالدروس الصعبة في الحياة ، فهم يشتكون قائلين : لماذا يجب علي ً ان اتعلم هذا الامر بالطريقة الصعبة ، او : لماذا لا يتوفر كتاب ٌ جيد ٌ يمكنني ان اقرأه عن هذا الموضوع . يعقوب ، الذي خاض الكثير من التجارب بنفسه ، يحض القراء على اتخاذ  اغرب موقف ٍ  يمكن تخيله حينما تأتي المحن وتحل المصاعب . ورغم ان نصيحته هذه تبدو غريبة ً جدا ً للوهلة الاولى الا ان التزام المرء بها سيرتد عليه بالكثير من البركات الروحية . اثناء قرائتك فكر في الاشياء التي يمكنك ان تتعلمها من مشاكلك 

رسالة يعقوب الرسول 1 : 2 – 12 

1 احسبوه كل فرح يا إخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة

3 عالمين أن امتحان إيمانكم ينشئ صبرا

4 وأما الصبر فليكن له عمل تام، لكي تكونوا تامين وكاملين غير ناقصين في شيء

5 وإنما إن كان أحدكم تعوزه حكمة، فليطلب من الله الذي يعطي الجميع بسخاء ولا يعير، فسيعطى له

6 ولكن ليطلب بإيمان غير مرتاب البتة، لأن المرتاب يشبه موجا من البحر تخبطه الريح وتدفعه

7 فلا يظن ذلك الإنسان أنه ينال شيئا من عند الرب

8 رجل ذو رأيين هو متقلقل في جميع طرقه

9 وليفتخر الأخ المتضع بارتفاعه

10 وأما الغني فباتضاعه ، لأنه كزهر العشب يزول

11 لأن الشمس أشرقت بالحر، فيبست العشب، فسقط زهره وفني جمال منظره. هكذا يذبل الغني أيضا في طرقه

12 طوبى للرجل الذي يحتمل التجربة، لأنه إذا تزكى ينال إكليل الحياة الذي وعد به الرب للذين يحبونه . 

يقول يعقوب هنا انه يجب علينا ان نفرح حينما نمر بيوم ٍ سيء ٍ وذلك لأن هذه التجربة التي سنجتاز فيها ستفيدنا وتنفعنا ، لكن يعقوب لا يعني بقوله هذا انه يجب علينا ان نستمتع بالمحن والتجارب  ، بل هو يقول اننا يجب ان نفرح بسبب التأثيرات الايجابية التي يمكن ان تتركها هذه التجارب علينا وعلى حياتنا .قد ننظر الى المعاناة على انها لعنة لكنها قد تكون بركة ً لحياتنا ، فالمعاناة في التجارب تعلّم الكثير من الاشياء الجوهرية عن الحياة كالصبر والقدرة على التحمل . كما ان المرور في التجارب هو افضل طريقة ٍ لبناء الشخصية .
حينما تصادفك مصاعب الحياة رحّب بها باعتبارها دروسا ً مفيدة ً لك حتى ولو كانت من النوع المزعج . استفد من ظروفك السيئة بزيادة اتكالك على الله لاخراجك من الظروف العصيبة ، فالله لن يعتني بك فحسب بل سيجعل منك شخصا ً افضل واعمق ايمانا ً ايضا ً .


----------



## fauzi (8 نوفمبر 2013)

775 - تخيل نفسك جالسا ً في مقهى مع مجموعة من اصدقائك حيث تقضون وقتا ً ممتعا ً وتضحكون وتتحدثون وفجأة ترى شخصا ً يرتدي ملابس بالية يتجه نحوكم فتبدأ في التفكير قائلا ً : آه ، لا ، انه قادم ٌ الى هنا ، ماذا لو طلب ان ينضم الينا ؟  في هذا المقطع  يواجه  يعقوب المؤمنين في كنيسة اورشليم لأنهم كانوا ينظرون الى الفقراء بهذه الطريقة وهو يذكرهم بأن محاباة الاغنياء واهمال الفقراء هو سلوك ٌ خاطئ وكأنه يقول لهم هنا : لا يمكنكم ان تحكموا على جودة كتاب ما من غلافه ِ 

رسالة يعقوب الرسول 2 : 1 – 13 


1 يا إخوتي، لا يكن لكم إيمان ربنا يسوع المسيح، رب المجد، في المحاباة

2 فإنه إن دخل إلى مجمعكم رجل بخواتم ذهب في لباس بهي ، ودخل أيضا فقير بلباس وسخ

3 فنظرتم إلى اللابس اللباس البهي وقلتم له: اجلس أنت هنا حسنا. وقلتم للفقير: قف أنت هناك أو: اجلس هنا تحت موطئ قدمي

4 فهل لا ترتابون في أنفسكم، وتصيرون قضاة أفكار شريرة

5 اسمعوا يا إخوتي الأحباء: أما اختار الله فقراء هذا العالم أغنياء في الإيمان ، وورثة الملكوت الذي وعد به الذين يحبونه

6 وأما أنتم فأهنتم الفقير. أليس الأغنياء يتسلطون عليكم وهم يجرونكم إلى المحاكم

7 أما هم يجدفون على الاسم الحسن الذي دعي به عليكم

8 فإن كنتم تكملون الناموس الملوكي حسب الكتاب: تحب قريبك كنفسك. فحسنا تفعلون

9 ولكن إن كنتم تحابون ، تفعلون خطية، موبخين من الناموس كمتعدين

10 لأن من حفظ كل الناموس، وإنما عثر في واحدة، فقد صار مجرما في الكل

11 لأن الذي قال: لا تزن، قال أيضا: لا تقتل. فإن لم تزن ولكن قتلت، فقد صرت متعديا الناموس

12 هكذا تكلموا وهكذا افعلوا كعتيدين أن تحاكموا بناموس الحرية

13 لأن الحكم هو بلا رحمة لمن لم يعمل رحمة، والرحمة تفتخر على الحكم

كان الناس في القديم يهتمون كثيرا ً بمقدار غنى المرء ومكانته الاجتماعية كما هو حال الكثير في وقتنا الحاضر ، كما ان بعض الاشخاص في الكنيسة كانوا يجاملون الاغنياء ويهتمون باحتياجاتهم في الوقت الذي كانوا فيه يتجاهلون الفقراء الذين يأتون الى الكنيسة ولا يعيروهم اي اهتمام ، لكن يعقوب بين ان المؤمنين الذين يفهمون ربهم  يعيشون وفق معيار مختلف ، فهم لا يحابون الاغنياء بل يعاملون جميع الناس بذات الكيفية بصرف النظر عن غناهم او فقرهم . لم يكن الرب يسوع يظهر اي محاباة ٍ تجاه الاغنياء لذلك ينبغي علينا نحن ايضا ً ان نبتعد عن محاباة الناس ، اما إن حاولنا ان نرافق الاغنياء فقط فهذا دليل كافي على انانيتنا وعدم ايماننا وقلة اهتمامنا بالآخرين .


----------



## fauzi (9 نوفمبر 2013)

776 - الصغير يقول للكبير انت من الجيل القديم ولا  تفهم هذه الامور ، والكبير يقول للصغير :  حسنا ً دعني اخبرك كيف كانت الامور حينما كنت في مثل عمرك . التواضع هي احدى الكلمات الرئيسية في الاصحاح الاخير من رسالة بطرس الاولى ، ومع ذلك فنادرا ً ما يكون التواضع هو الصفة المهيمنة على العلاقات بين الشباب والكبار، لذلك سواء كنت شابا ً او شيخا ً حاول ان تفحص نفسك وترى ما اذا كنت َ متواضعا ً أم لا 


رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 5 : 1 – 11 

1 أطلب إلى الشيوخ الذين بينكم، أنا الشيخ رفيقهم، والشاهد لآلام المسيح، وشريك المجد العتيد أن يعلن

2 ارعوا رعية الله التي بينكم نظارا، لا عن اضطرار بل بالاختيار، ولا لربح قبيح بل بنشاط

3 ولا كمن يسود على الأنصبة، بل صائرين أمثلة للرعية

4 ومتى ظهر رئيس الرعاة تنالون إكليل المجد الذي لا يبلى

5 كذلك أيها الأحداث ، اخضعوا للشيوخ، وكونوا جميعا خاضعين بعضكم لبعض، وتسربلوا بالتواضع، لأن: الله يقاوم المستكبرين، وأما المتواضعون فيعطيهم نعمة

6 فتواضعوا تحت يد الله القوية لكي يرفعكم في حينه

7 ملقين كل همكم عليه ، لأنه هو يعتني بكم

8 اصحوا واسهروا. لأن إبليس خصمكم كأسد زائر، يجول ملتمسا من يبتلعه هو

9 فقاوموه، راسخين في الإيمان ، عالمين أن نفس هذه الآلام تجرى على إخوتكم الذين في العالم

10 وإله كل نعمة الذي دعانا إلى مجده الأبدي في المسيح يسوع، بعدما تألمتم يسيرا، هو يكملكم، ويثبتكم، ويقويكم، ويمكنكم

11 له المجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين. آمين


كان اختلاف الاعمار بين المؤمنين في الكنيسة الاولى يشكل تحديا ً كبيرا ً للكنيسة ، فالمؤمنون الكبار يمتلكون حكمة ً يريدون ان يشاركوا بها الآخرين لكن الشباب لم يكونوا راغبين في سماعهم او اتبّاعهم ، لهذا يقول الرسول بطرس لقرائه انهم يستطيعون حل هذه المشكلة عن طريق تشجيع الكبار على المبادرة  ، فالامر يتطلب تواضعا ً من كلا الطرفين فينبغي على الشباب ان يخضعوا للشيوخ ، وينبغي على الشيوخ ان يحترموا الشباب .. غالبا ً ما تكون خطوط الاتصال بين جيل الكبار وجيل الصغار مشوشة لكن تواضع الطرفين تجاه بعضهم البعض يعمل على ازالة هذا التشويش فتُصبح خطوط الاتصال واضحة ً ، فالكبرياء لا يفعل شيئا ً سوى تدمير الاتصال بين الطرفين ، اما التواضع فيفتح خطوط الاتصال بينهما . انظر الى من يكبرونك بالسن باعتبارهم قادة ً ومرشدين لك . اطلب رأيهم ونصيحتهم وخذ نصائحهم بعين الاعتبار ، واسمح لهم بالقيادة حيثما كان ذلك ممكنا ً  ، في الوقت ذاته لا تنظر نظرة  ازدراء ٍ  او استخفاف لمن هم اصغر منك سنا ً بسبب افتقارهم للحكمة التي كنت انت نفسك تفتقر اليها ذات يوم .


----------



## fauzi (10 نوفمبر 2013)

777 - تعتمد الفرق الرياضية في نجاحها على قواعد اللعبة الرياضية التي تلعبها فالمدربون يراجعون هذه القواعد مع اللاعبين بصورة منتظمة والرياضيون الجيدون يمارسونها مرارا ً وتكرارا ً والرياضيون المحترفون يناضلون في سبيل اتقانها ، وهكذا فالفائزون لا ينسون القواعد او الاسس بل هم يبنون لعبتهم عليها تماما ً كما يبني البناؤون البيت على الاساسات . في رسالة الرسول بطرس بدور المدرب ، فهو لا يريد للمؤمنين ان ينسوا اسس ايمانهم لهذا فهو يراجع معهم هذه الاسس :

رسالة الرسول بطرس الثانية 12 – 21 
 12لذلك لا أهمل أن أذكركم دائما بهذه الأمور، وإن كنتم عالمين ومثبتين في الحق الحاضر

13 ولكني أحسبه حقا - ما دمت في هذا المسكن - أن أنهضكم بالتذكرة

14 عالما أن خلع مسكني قريب، كما أعلن لي ربنا يسوع المسيح أيضا

15 فأجتهد أيضا أن تكونوا بعد خروجي، تتذكرون كل حين بهذه الأمور

16 لأننا لم نتبع خرافات مصنعة، إذ عرفناكم بقوة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومجيئه، بل قد كنا معاينين عظمته

17 لأنه أخذ من الله الآب كرامة ومجدا، إذ أقبل عليه صوت كهذا من المجد الأسنى : هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي أنا سررت به

18 ونحن سمعنا هذا الصوت مقبلا من السماء، إذ كنا معه في الجبل المقدس

19 وعندنا الكلمة النبوية، وهي أثبت، التي تفعلون حسنا إن انتبهتم إليها، كما إلى سراج منير في موضع مظلم، إلى أن ينفجر النهار، ويطلع كوكب الصبح في قلوبكم

20 عالمين هذا أولا: أن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص

21 لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس



كان الرسول بطرس قلقا ً على ايمان قرّائه على المدى الطويل ، وحيث انه كان يعرف انه سيستشهد قريبا ً  فقد راح يراجع معهم اساسيات الايمان على امل ان ترسخ في ذهن كل واحد ٍ  منهم  ، فقد اراد الرسول بطرس من قرّائه أن يفهموا رسالة الانجيل الاساسية ، وهو هدف ٌ يتطلب اعادة ً وتكرارا ً من اجل تحقيقه ِ ، فقد ارادهم ان يسمعوا مرارا ً وتكرارا ً أن الرب يسوع قد جاء لكي يموت  من اجل خطاياهم وانه قام في اليوم الثالث وانه اعطاهم حياة ً ابدية وانه سيرجع ذات يوم ٍ ليدين الارض . فمن شأن معرفتهم لهذه الحقائق الاساسية ان ترفعهم وتشدد ايمانهم .
من الجيد بين الحين والآخر ان نراجع اساسيات ايماننا بالمسيح ، فالقيام بذلك ينعش ذاكرتنا ويقوّي ايماننا ويخلّصنا من أية اكاذيب روحية بدأنا نصدّقها . هل تتذكر اساسيات الايمان  ؟ سواء أكنت تذكرها ام لا ، احرص على مراجعة الكتاب المقدس بصورة منتظمة لكي تحافظ على لياقتك الروحية بصورة ٍ دائمة .


----------



## fauzi (11 نوفمبر 2013)

778 - في كثير من الاحيان يكون التفسير المقنع لازما ً وضروريا ً ، فربما اساء احدهم فهم موقف ٍ ما وسألك قائلا ً : لماذا فعلت ذلك ؟ وربما كانت اجابتك معقولة جدا ً بالنسبة له ، فكل ما كنت تحتاج اليه هو ان تُطلع ذلك الشخص على طريقتك في التفكير .  يقول الرسول بطرس هنا : استعدوا للقيام بذلك فبما انكم تؤمنون بالرب يسوع المسيح  فربما سوء الفهم وربما الفضول احيانا ًسيجعل الاسئلة تنهال عليكم في كل مكان ٍ وزمان ، وعندها سوف يكون التفسير المقنع لازما ً وضروريا ً 

رسالة بطرس الاولى 2 : 13 – 22 

13فمن يؤذيكم إن كنتم متمثلين بالخير

14 ولكن وإن تألمتم من أجل البر، فطوباكم. وأما خوفهم فلا تخافوه ولا تضطربوا

15 بل قدسوا الرب الإله في قلوبكم، مستعدين دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم، بوداعة وخوف

16 ولكم ضمير صالح، لكي يكون الذين يشتمون سيرتكم الصالحة في المسيح، يخزون في ما يفترون عليكم كفاعلي شر

17 لأن تألمكم إن شاءت مشيئة الله، وأنتم صانعون خيرا، أفضل منه وأنتم صانعون شرا

18 فإن المسيح أيضا تألم مرة واحدة من أجل الخطايا، البار من أجل الأثمة، لكي يقربنا إلى الله، مماتا في الجسد ولكن محيى في الروح

19 الذي فيه أيضا ذهب فكرز للأرواح التي في السجن

20 إذ عصت قديما، حين كانت أناة الله تنتظر مرة في أيام نوح، إذ كان الفلك يبنى، الذي فيه خلص قليلون، أي ثماني أنفس بالماء

21 الذي مثاله يخلصنا نحن الآن، أي المعمودية. لا إزالة وسخ الجسد، بل سؤال ضمير صالح عن الله، بقيامة يسوع المسيح

22 الذي هو في يمين الله، إذ قد مضى إلى السماء، وملائكة وسلاطين وقوات مخضعة له


إن فكرة اتّباع المسيح تصدم الناس مثل ما تفعل النظريات الجديدة المتطرفة  ، فبالنسبة لهم فإن ايمان اي شخص ٍ بالمسيح هو شيء ٌ غريب ٌ ومستهجن ، لهذا فإن الرسول بطرس يقول لقرائه ٍِ ان يكونوا على اهبة الاستعداد لتقديم اجابات مقتعة عن الاسئلة التي تتعلق بايمانهم لكن للاسف الشديد فإن الكثير من المؤمنين يشعرون بانهم مقيدون بسبب الفكرة السائدة بانه ينبغي علينا ان نبتعد عن موضوع الايمان  ، لكن لا يجدر بنا ان نتغاضى عن الموضوع بكامله ِفي سبيل الحفاظ على لطفنا وتهذيبنا في اعين الناس  ، فيمكننا ان نشرح ايماننا لمن يسألنا دون ان نسبب اي  خلاف لاسيما اذا ما دٌعينا الى القيام بذلك عن طريق التحاور بوداعة ٍ واحترام .
في المرة القادمة  التي يسألك فيها احدهم عن سبب ايمانك اشعر بالحرية بالاجابة في وداعة ٍ واحترام . كن مستعدا ً لأن هذا السؤال سيٌطرح عليك إن عاجلا ً أم آجلا ً لا سيما اذا رآك الناس تفعل الخير والصلاح .


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (12 نوفمبر 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ربنا يبارك خدمتك



شكرا ABOTARBO 
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (12 نوفمبر 2013)

779 - ما من شيء ٍ يمكن ان يكون محبطا ً اكثر من ان تشتري سلعة ً ذات نوعية ممتازة لتكتشف حال اخراجك لها من صندوقها الكارتوني بانها رديئة ، وحينما تنظر الى داخل الصندوق فانك تجد قصاصة صغيرة مكتوب عليها : تم فحصها والتحقق منها  .  لكن لو تم التحقق منها بصورة صحيحة لكانت السلعة بحالة سليمة  ، ولما اصبت انت بخيبة الامل هذه .
في رسالة بطرس الاولى يحذرنا الرسول بطرس من خيبات الامل ويعلّمنا كيف نقترب منها وكيف نتعايش معها وكيف نستفيد منها ايضا ً ،  فخيبات الامل هي مجرد اختبارات ٍ او فحوصات ٍ للتحقق  من البشر 

رسالة بطرس الاولى 1 : 4 – 12 
4 لميراث لا يفنى ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل، محفوظ في السماوات لأجلكم

5 أنتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون ، بإيمان ، لخلاص مستعد أن يعلن في الزمان الأخير

6 الذي به تبتهجون ، مع أنكم الآن - إن كان يجب - تحزنون يسيرا بتجارب متنوعة

7 لكي تكون تزكية إيمانكم، وهي أثمن من الذهب الفاني، مع أنه يمتحن بالنار، توجد للمدح والكرامة والمجد عند استعلان يسوع المسيح

8 الذي وإن لم تروه تحبونه. ذلك وإن كنتم لا ترونه الآن لكن تؤمنون به، فتبتهجون بفرح لا ينطق به ومجيد

9 نائلين غاية إيمانكم خلاص النفوس

10 الخلاص الذي فتش وبحث عنه أنبياء، الذين تنبأوا عن النعمة التي لأجلكم

11 باحثين أي وقت أو ما الوقت الذي كان يدل عليه روح المسيح الذي فيهم، إذ سبق فشهد بالآلام التي للمسيح، والأمجاد التي بعدها

12 الذين أعلن لهم أنهم ليس لأنفسهم، بل لنا كانوا يخدمون بهذه الأمور التي أخبرتم بها أنتم الآن، بواسطة الذين بشروكم في الروح القدس المرسل من السماء . التي تشتهي الملائكة أن تطلع عليها



كتب الرسول بطرس عن المعاناة عدة مرات ٍ في هذه الرسالة . فقد كان قرائه بحاجة الى هذا الحديث عن التجارب لأن المؤمنين تعرضوا لسوء الفهم والمضايقات والتعذيب البدني على ايدي غير المسيحيين  ، وقد جائت بعض المعارضة من الرومان وبعضها الآخر من الافراد غير المؤمنين وبعضها الآخر من عائلات المؤمنين انفسهم ، لهذا فقد كتب الرسول بطرس الى المؤمنين المتألمين يقول :  " به تبتهجون ، مع أنكم الآن - إن كان يجب - تحزنون يسيرا بتجارب متنوعة " 1 بط 1 : 6
إن المؤمنين ليسوا من هذا العالم ، فاهدافنا وقيمنا تتعارض جميعها مع اهداف المجتمع وقيمه ، لهذا لا بد للمؤمنين في نهاية المطاف من ان يواجهوا تجارب الرفض بسبب قرارهم الذي اتخذوه بأن يتّبعوا المسيح .
اقبل الرفض والمعاناة الناجمين عن ايمانك وانظر الى مثل هذه الاشياء باعتبارها اختبارا ً لك ولايمانك ، فالله سينقيك ويطهرك من خلال هذه المحن والتجارب .


----------



## fauzi (13 نوفمبر 2013)

780 - يقول الكثير من الاطفال : حينما اكبر سوف افعل كل ما اريده ، وحينما يكبرون يحاول البعض منهم القيام بذلك بالفعل فهم ينظرون الى حريتهم في فعل اي شيء ٍ يريدونه كما لو انها شيء ٌ رائع ٌ يفوق الحدود . يعرف الرسول بطرس ان المظاهر يمكن ان تكون خادعة لذلك فهو يحذّر قرائه في رسالته الثانية من الانخداع بفكرة الحرية الكاملة ، وهذه الفكرة التي يحاربها الرسول بطرس انما جائت من المعلمين الكذبة الذين كانوا يروجون لفلسفة : افعل ما يحلو لك . لكن الرسول بطرس يقول : إن تعاليمهم تقيّد الانسان اكثر مما تحرره  وهو يقدم بعض الارشادات التي تلائم عصرنا هذا  كما كانت تلائم المؤمنين في ذلك الزمان عن علاقة العبد بالسيد 


رسالة الرسول بطرس الثانية 12 – 22 

12أما هؤلاء فكحيوانات غير ناطقة، طبيعية، مولودة للصيد والهلاك، يفترون على ما يجهلون ، فسيهلكون في فسادهم

13 آخذين أجرة الإثم. الذين يحسبون تنعم يوم لذة. أدناس وعيوب، يتنعمون في غرورهم صانعين ولائم معكم

14 لهم عيون مملوة فسقا ، لا تكف عن الخطية، خادعون النفوس غير الثابتة. لهم قلب متدرب في الطمع. أولاد اللعنة

15 قد تركوا الطريق المستقيم، فضلوا، تابعين طريق بلعام بن بصور الذي أحب أجرة الإثم

16 ولكنه حصل على توبيخ تعديه، إذ منع حماقة النبي حمار أعجم ناطقا بصوت إنسان

17 هؤلاء هم آبار بلا ماء، غيوم يسوقها النوء. الذين قد حفظ لهم قتام الظلام إلى الأبد

18 لأنهم إذ ينطقون بعظائم البطل ، يخدعون بشهوات الجسد في الدعارة، من هرب قليلا من الذين يسيرون في الضلال

19 واعدين إياهم بالحرية، وهم أنفسهم عبيد الفساد. لأن ما انغلب منه أحد، فهو له مستعبد أيضا

20 لأنه إذا كانوا، بعدما هربوا من نجاسات العالم، بمعرفة الرب والمخلص يسوع المسيح، يرتبكون أيضا فيها، فينغلبون ، فقد صارت لهم الأواخر أشر من الأوائل

21 لأنه كان خيرا لهم لو لم يعرفوا طريق البر، من أنهم بعدما عرفوا، يرتدون عن الوصية المقدسة المسلمة لهم

22 قد أصابهم ما في المثل الصادق: كلب قد عاد إلى قيئه ، وخنزيرة مغتسلة إلى مراغة الحمأة



تتناول رسالة بطرس الثانية موضوع الهرطقات التي كانت تحض المسيحيين على اقتراف الخطايا  ، فقد كان المعلمون الكذبة يقولون باننا  نستطيع  ان نفعل اي شيء ٍ لأن الله سيغفر لنا ، وقد دعوا هذه حرية ، لكن الرسول بطرس يقول بان الله يحررنا من الخطية لكي نتمكن من اطاعته هو لا اطاعة رغباتنا الخاطئة ، فالله لا يحررنا من قيود عمل الصلاح والخير بل يحررنا من هيمنة شهواتنا ورغباتنا .
من هو سيدك الحقيقي ؟ هل ستتبع رغباتك وشهواتك وتكون عبدا ً للخطية ام انك ستطيع رغبات الله وتتحرر من قيود الخطية ؟ الخيار يرجع لك وحدك ، لكن كن حكيما ً في اختيارك .


----------



## fauzi (14 نوفمبر 2013)

781 - افترض إن احد اصدقائك يعاني من ازمة ٍ مالية ٍ صعبة ،  ما الذي يمكنك فعله له ؟ هل ستساعده على الخروج من هذه الازمة أم انك ستكتفي بتقديم بعض النصائح المالية له ؟ وماذا لو كانت مشكلة صديقك صحية ؟ والأسوأ من هذا ماذا لو كانت مشكلة صديقك قانونية ؟ الى اي مدى ً يمكنك ان تمضي  في مساعدة هذا الصديق ؟  في هذه القراءة من الكتاب المقدس   يوضح لنا الرسول يوحنا المدى الذي قطعه الرب يسوع  في سبيل تخليصنا من مشكلتنا الروحية العويصة : الخطية 

رسالة يوحنا الاولى 3 : 11 – 24 

11لأن هذا هو الخبر الذي سمعتموه من البدء: أن يحب بعضنا بعضا

12 ليس كما كان قايين من الشرير وذبح أخاه. ولماذا ذبحه؟ لأن أعماله كانت شريرة، وأعمال أخيه بارة

13 لا تتعجبوا يا إخوتي إن كان العالم يبغضكم

14 نحن نعلم أننا قد انتقلنا من الموت إلى الحياة، لأننا نحب الإخوة. من لا يحب أخاه يبق في الموت

15 كل من يبغض أخاه فهو قاتل نفس ، وأنتم تعلمون أن كل قاتل نفس ليس له حياة أبدية ثابتة فيه

16 بهذا قد عرفنا المحبة: أن ذاك وضع نفسه لأجلنا، فنحن ينبغي لنا أن نضع نفوسنا لأجل الإخوة

17 وأما من كان له معيشة العالم، ونظر أخاه محتاجا، وأغلق أحشاءه عنه، فكيف تثبت محبة الله فيه

18 يا أولادي، لا نحب بالكلام ولا باللسان، بل بالعمل والحق

19 وبهذا نعرف أننا من الحق ونسكن قلوبنا قدامه

20 لأنه إن لامتنا قلوبنا فالله أعظم من قلوبنا، ويعلم كل شيء

21 أيها الأحباء، إن لم تلمنا قلوبنا، فلنا ثقة من نحو الله

22 ومهما سألنا ننال منه، لأننا نحفظ وصاياه، ونعمل الأعمال المرضية أمامه

23 وهذه هي وصيته: أن نؤمن باسم ابنه يسوع المسيح، ونحب بعضنا بعضا كما أعطانا وصية

24 ومن يحفظ وصاياه يثبت فيه وهو فيه. وبهذا نعرف أنه يثبت فينا: من الروح الذي أعطانا



لقد احبنا المسيح محبة ً عظيمة ً جدا ً الى درجة انه بذل حياته ُ لاجلنا ، فقد مات المسيح على الصليب لكي يدفع اجرة خطايانا وذلك بدافع محبته ِ العظيمة لنا . وهكذا يجب ان  يكون عطاؤه الباذل والمضحي هذا مثالا ً لنا على كيف يجب علينا نحن ايضا ً أن نحب بعضنا بعضا ً . ان تحب شخصا ً ما يعني ان تكون مثل يسوع بالنسبة له ، اي ان تنكر نفسك و تضحي لاجله ، والمحبة بهذه الطريقة تتجاهل كل المغريات التي تدفعنا عادة ً الى التصرف بلطف ٍ مع الآخرين في سبيل المنافع الشخصية التي يمكننا ان نجنيها ، فهذه المحبة تضع مصلحة الآخرين فوق مصلحتنا وقد يكون ثمنها باهظا ً احيانا ً ،  الكبرياء ، الممتلكات ، الوقت والمال . أجل فقد تكلّفنا هذه المحبة كل شيء .
إن اردت بالفعل ان تصل الى الآخرين فقدم لهم ما قدمه الله لك :  محبة ً غير مشروطة .


----------



## fauzi (15 نوفمبر 2013)

782 - بعض الناس يعيشون الحياة حزانى بائسين يلفهم حزن ٌ ويغطيهم بؤس . يجرون اقدامهم على الطريق منكسي الرؤوس ، منكسري القلوب  ، ضعفاء . حين يرفعون انظارهم يرون السماء ملبدة ً بالغيوم تخفي نور الشمس . اذا اصاغوا السمع المريض تصوروا تغريد الطيور بكاء ً وعويلا ً . اعصابهم متوترة ، عضلاتهم مشدودة ،  عيونهم دامعة ، ارواحهم حزينة . يجدون في كل شيء ٍ سببا ً للاكتئاب ، يصرخون كل الوقت بالتذمر والشكوى . ينفثون دخانا ً اسود  من اجوافهم يملأ الجو ظلاما ً وسوادا ً واكتئابا ً . اذا حل بهم شر صرخوا وولولوا ، واذا حل بهم خير لا يحسون به . اذا هبت عليهم ريح ضجوا واشتكوا ، واذا مرت بهم نسمة ٌ تشائموا . بعكس هؤلاء هناك من يسيرون في الحياة هاشين فرحين ، حولهم سعادة ٌ وبهجة ، يقفزون في سيرهم ، يرقصون ، اصوات اقدامهم موسيقى ، اقوال افواههم غناء . وجوههم تشع بشاشة وملامحهم تعكس السعادة ، عيونهم تُطلق نظرات نيرة . بسمات شفاههم تبعث اضواء ً مبهرة مبهجة ترطب القلوب وتسعد النفوس . الفرح  يملأ النفس قوة ، قوة ً تواجه مشاكل  الحياة   وتطردها وتغلبها . الفرح يخلق جوا ً مريحا ً رطبا ً يفيض حولك فتشع محبة ً وسلاما ً . الذي يواجه الحياة بقلب ٍ متشائم ٍ حزين تبتلعه دوامات الحياة السوداء . والذي يخترق الحياة بقلب ٍ متفائل مبتهج  يمتطي قمم الحياة وينجح . الله مصدر الفرح ، الله يريدنا دائما ً أن نفرح  " افْرَحُوا كُلَّ حِينٍ. " (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل تسالونيكي 5: 16 )  حين يحل روحه القدوس في القلب ينتج ويثمر محبة وفرحا ً وسلاما ً وراحة . الطبل والزمر لن يجلب الفرح ، الملذات والشهوات لن تحقق السعادة " فَرَحًا أَفْرَحُ بِالرَّبِّ. تَبْتَهِجُ نَفْسِي بِإِلهِي، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَلْبَسَنِي ثِيَابَ الْخَلاَصِ  . كَسَانِي رِدَاءَ الْبِرِّ، "  (سفر إشعياء 61: 10 )  وينمو الفرح ويكبر بالشكر . الشكر كل حين يأتي بفرح كل حين ، الشكر وقود الفرح . حين تواجه تجربة قاسية ، اشكر ، يتحول حزنها الى فرح ونصرة وغلبة . اذا حل بساحتك حزن ، اشكر ، يخف الحزن ويزول ويختفي ويهرب . حين ينزل بك مرض ، اشكر ،  يتقوى الجسم ويصح . الشكر يخلق قوة .  اذا هاجمك عدو ٌ غاضب ، اشكر وارفع سلاحك بوجه ٍ مبتسم ، تغلب .  داخلك يلون خارجك . الحزن والشكوى يجعلان حياتك مرة . الله داخلك يسعد خارجك . الفرح والشكر يجعلان حياتك ترنيمة .


----------



## fauzi (16 نوفمبر 2013)

783 - كانت منى متشوقة كثيرا ً للحصول على رخصة قيادة  ، فحالما تبلغ سن 18 سوف يصطحبها والدها او والدتها الى دائرة فحص السياقة لكي تخضع لفحص القيادة ، وان اجتازت الفحص فسوف تحصل على رخصة قيادة ٍ سارية المفعول ، وهذا يعني مزيدا ً  من الحرية ومزيدا ً من المسؤولية . كما ان قيادة السيارة هي امتياز كذلك فان الحرية في المسيح هي امتياز ٌ للمؤمنين ايضا ً . في هذه الرسالة يخاطب  الرسول يهوذا المؤمنين الذين تجاوزوا حدودهم في الحرية ، فهو لا يطيق  اساءة استخدام هؤلاء  لهذا الامتياز الممنوح لهم لانهم تعدوا عن قصد ٍ على قوانين الطريق التي يعرفونها جيدا ً

رسالة يهوذا 1 : 16 – 25 
16  هؤلاء هم مدمدمون متشكون ، سالكون بحسب شهواتهم، وفمهم يتكلم بعظائم، يحابون بالوجوه من أجل المنفعة

17 وأما أنتم أيها الأحباء فاذكروا الأقوال التي قالها سابقا رسل ربنا يسوع المسيح

18 فإنهم قالوا لكم: إنه في الزمان الأخير سيكون قوم مستهزئون، سالكين بحسب شهوات فجورهم

19 هؤلاء هم المعتزلون بأنفسهم، نفسانيون لا روح لهم

20 وأما أنتم أيها الأحباء فابنوا أنفسكم على إيمانكم الأقدس ، مصلين في الروح القدس

21 واحفظوا أنفسكم في محبة الله، منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح للحياة الأبدية

22 وارحموا البعض مميزين

23 وخلصوا البعض بالخوف ، مختطفين من النار، مبغضين حتى الثوب المدنس من الجسد

24 والقادر أن يحفظكم غير عاثرين، ويوقفكم أمام مجده بلا عيب في الابتهاج

25 الإله الحكيم الوحيد مخلصنا، له المجد والعظمة والقدرة والسلطان، الآن وإلى كل الدهور . آمين


كتب يهوذا هذه الرسالة الموجزة لتوبيخ المعلمين الكذبة ، فقد كان هؤلاء المعلمون الكذبة يعلمون المؤمنين انهم باستطاعتهم ان يعيشوا حياة لا اخلاقية لأن الله قد سامحهم ، لكن هؤلاء المعلمين الكذبة كانوا مخطئين في ذلك وسوف يعاقبهم الله على تعليمهم المضل هذا كما ورد في الاعداد 5 – 11   والاعداد 14 – 16 
ما تزال الهرطقة التي كانت منتشرة في زمن يهوذا شائعة ً في يومنا هذا ايضا ً ، فالكثيرون يحاولون تبرير خطاياهم وافعالهم الخاطئة عن طريق اللجوء الى غفران الله ، لكن الله لم يغفر لنا لكي نستمر في فعل الخطية دون حساب فقد مات المسيح لكي يحررنا من الخطية لا لكي يمنحنا الحرية لعمل الخطية  
احترس من نظرتك الى حريتك في المسيح ، لا تقترف الخطية عن قصد ٍ وتستخف بغفران الله بعد اشباعك لرغباتك ، فهذه الحرية هي امتياز ٌ يرافقه مسؤولية  عظيمة ، لذلك عش حياتك بحكمة ٍ وقداسة ٍ امام الله .


----------



## fauzi (17 نوفمبر 2013)

784 -  عندما بدأ يسوع المسيح ارساليته على الارض ابتدأ يجمع التلاميذ حوله . اختارهم من عند بحر الجليل وناداهم ليتبعوه فتركوا  قواربهم وشباكهم  خلفهم وساروا  خلفه . وتجمع حوله اثنا عشر رجلا ً سمعوا دعوته وجاؤوا ليصبحوا  صيادي ناس  خلفه . زاد الملتفون حوله  ، سمعوا تعاليمه ورأوا اعماله وعاينوا معجزاته . ارادوا ان يتبعوه ويكونوا  ضمن  تلاميذه ، فوضع المسيح شروطا ً لتلمذته . وبينما هم يتزاحمون بكثرة حوله وهم يقتربون منه ليكونوا في رفقته وصحبته ، قال لهم : " 	«إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَيَّ وَلاَ يُبْغِضُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَامْرَأَتَهُ وَأَوْلاَدَهُ وَإِخْوَتَهُ وَأَخَوَاتِه ِ، حَتَّى نَفْسَهُ أَيْضًا، فَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذًا. وَمَنْ لاَ يَحْمِلُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَأْتِي وَرَائِي فَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذًا. .......... كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ لاَ يَتْرُكُ جَمِيعَ أَمْوَالِهِ ، لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذًا." (إنجيل لوقا 14: 26 ، 27  ، 34 )  . شروط صعبة وتضحيات ٌ كبيرة  واختيار ٌ  صعب ًوقرار ٌ كبير ان تكون للمسيح تلميذا ً .  تكون للمسيح تلميذا ً . كم من مرة ٍ جائه من يظن نفسه  قادرا ً  ان يتبع المسيح فيُصدم ويفهم ويُحجم . بينما هم سائرون في الطريق جائه من يقول : " يَا سَيِّدُ، أَتْبَعُكَ أَيْنَمَا تَمْضِي " نظر اليه المسيح  وقال : " لِلثَّعَالِبِ أَوْجِرَةٌ، وَلِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ أَوْكَارٌ، وَأَمَّا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَيْنَ يُسْنِدُ رَأْسَهُ " ( إنجيل لوقا 9: 58 )  ليس في اتّباع المسيح راحة وليس له مكان اقامة . وقال لآخر اتبعني . فوجئ الرجل وتردد ، قال " يَا سَيِّدُ، ائْذَنْ لِي أَنْ أَمْضِيَ أَوَّلاً وَأَدْفِنَ أَبِي»." رأى المسيح تردده فقال له :"  دَعِ الْمَوْتَى يَدْفِنُونَ مَوْتَاهُمْ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَاذْهَبْ وَنَادِ بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ  . وَقَالَ آخَرُ أَيْضًا: «أَتْبَعُكَ يَا سَيِّدُ ، وَلكِنِ ائْذَنْ لِي أَوَّلاً أَنْ أُوَدِّعَ الَّذِينَ فِي بَيْتِي .  فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ : «لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَضَعُ يَدَهُ عَلَى الْمِحْرَاثِ وَيَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ يَصْلُحُ لِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ»."  اتّباع المسيح مكلّف ، ليس نزهة او لهوا ً او ارتخاء عزيمة او نعومة يد . السير خلف المسيح اولوية ، لم ينادي بالبغضة ، هو لا يريدك ان تبغض احدا ً لكنه يريدك ان تحسب النفقة جيدا ً ، اتّباع المسيح اول الاهتمامات . بجواره لا منافسة . محبته واتّباعه يتقدمان كل شيء وكل شخص وكل ارتباط . اتّباع المسيح حمل الصليب ، الصليب خشن ٌ ، قاس ٍ ، ثقيل ٌ ، طريقه وعر . العضلات الرخوة تنوء تحت ثقله ، الايدي الناعمة تُجرح وتنزف دما ً . الصليب ليس حملا ً فقط بل هو طريق ٌ للالم والمعاناة والاستشهاد . التلمذة للمسيح تنازل ٌ عن كل الحقوق . احسب النفقة والتكلفة جيدا ً لتتبعه وتسير خلفه .


----------



## fauzi (18 نوفمبر 2013)

785 - 

سفر الرؤيا 4 : 1 - 11
1 بعد هذا نظرت و اذا باب مفتوح في السماء و الصوت الاول الذي سمعته كبوق يتكلم معي قائلا اصعد الى هنا فاريك ما لا بد ان يصير بعد هذا

2 و للوقت صرت في الروح و اذا عرش موضوع في السماء و على العرش جالس

3 و كان الجالس في المنظر شبه حجر اليشب و العقيق و قوس قزح حول العرش في المنظر شبه الزمرد

4 و حول العرش اربعة و عشرون عرشا و رايت على العروش اربعة و عشرين شيخا جالسين متسربلين بثياب بيض و على رؤوسهم اكاليل من ذهب

5 و من العرش يخرج بروق و رعود و اصوات و امام العرش سبعة مصابيح نار متقدة هي سبعة ارواح الله

6 و قدام العرش بحر زجاج شبه البلور و في وسط العرش و حول العرش اربعة حيوانات مملوة عيونا من قدام و من وراء

7 و الحيوان الاول شبه اسد و الحيوان الثاني شبه عجل و الحيوان الثالث له وجه مثل وجه انسان و الحيوان الرابع شبه نسر طائر

8 و الاربعة الحيوانات لكل واحد منها ستة اجنحة حولها و من داخل مملوة عيونا و لا تزال نهارا و ليلا قائلة قدوس قدوس قدوس الرب الاله القادر على كل شيء الذي كان و الكائن و الذي ياتي

9 و حينما تعطي الحيوانات مجدا و كرامة و شكرا للجالس على العرش الحي الى ابد الابدين

10 يخر الاربعة و العشرون شيخا قدام الجالس على العرش و يسجدون للحي الى ابد الابدين و يطرحون اكاليلهم امام العرش قائلين

11 انت مستحق ايها الرب ان تاخذ المجد و الكرامة و القدرة لانك انت خلقت كل الاشياء و هي بارادتك كائنة و خلقت




في رؤيا الرسول يوحنا للعرش الذي في السماء شاهد يوحنا الشيوخ الاربعة والعشرين وهم يسجدون لله ويطرحون اكاليل الذهب التي كانت على رؤوسهم امامه ويعلنون ان الرب مستحق ٌ ان يأخذ المجد والاكرام والقدرة ،  فبسبب عظمة الله وجد هؤلاء الشيوخ انفسهم يندفعون ويطرحون اكاليل الذهب خاصتهم عند قدمي الرب يسوع المسيح . وكيف لا يفعلون ذلك فما فعله الرب يسوع ليكون مستحقا ً للمجد  والكرامة والقدرة يفوق استيعاب جميع البشر . اليست ولادة يسوع خير دليل وبرهان على ذلك حينما اخلى يسوع خالق الكل نفسه وجاء الى هذه الارض كطفل ٍ صغير يعيش في بيئة ٍ بسيطة مع حقيقة انتصاره ِ على الخطية والموت .
اعط ِ الله ما يستحقه من مجد ٍ واكرام . اسجد له واعبده بخشوع تماما ً كما فعل الاربعة والعشرون شيخا ً .


----------



## fauzi (19 نوفمبر 2013)

786 - بين الحين والآخر تعرض لنا نشرات الاخبار تقريرا ً عن شخص ٍ يتخذ موقفا ً معارضا ًلاحد اشكال العنف او الظلم ، ورغم ان محاولة هذا الشخص قد تبدو عديمة الجدوى الا انه يستمر في الوقوف  بثبات ٍ دفاعا ً عن رأيه ِ وموقفه ، وفي بعض الاحيان فانه ينجح في تحقيق هدفه ُ 

رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 11 : 3 – 12 
3 وسأعطي لشاهدي ، فيتنبآن ألفا ومئتين وستين يوما، لابسين مسوحا

4 هذان هما الزيتونتان والمنارتان القائمتان أمام رب الأرض

5 وإن كان أحد يريد أن يؤذيهما، تخرج نار من فمهما وتأكل أعداءهما. وإن كان أحد يريد أن يؤذيهما، فهكذا لا بد أنه يقتل

6 هذان لهما السلطان أن يغلقا السماء حتى لا تمطر مطرا في أيام نبوتهما، ولهما سلطان على المياه أن يحولاها إلى دم، وأن يضربا الأرض بكل ضربة كلما أرادا

7 ومتى تمما شهادتهما ، فالوحش الصاعد من الهاوية سيصنع معهما حربا ويغلبهما ويقتلهما

8 وتكون جثتاهما على شارع المدينة العظيمة التي تدعى روحيا سدوم ومصر، حيث صلب ربنا أيضا

9 وينظر أناس من الشعوب والقبائل والألسنة والأمم جثتيهما ثلاثة أيام ونصفا، ولا يدعون جثتيهما توضعان في قبور

10 ويشمت بهما الساكنون على الأرض ويتهللون ، ويرسلون هدايا بعضهم لبعض لأن هذين النبيين كانا قد عذبا الساكنين على الأرض

11 ثم بعد الثلاثة الأيام والنصف ، دخل فيهما روح حياة من الله ، فوقفا على أرجلهما. ووقع خوف عظيم على الذين كانوا ينظرونهما

12 وسمعوا صوتا عظيما من السماء قائلا لهما: اصعدا إلى ههنا. فصعدا إلى السماء في السحابة، ونظرهما أعداؤهما



واجه هذان الشاهدان  معارضة ً قوية ً لانهما كانا يخبران كل شخص ٍ عن الخطية والتوبة والدينونة القادمة ، وقد جائت المعارضة من كل شخص ٍ وليس فقط من الاغلبية الساحقة او الاقلية ذات النفوذ . كما ان هذه المعارضة اشتملت على العنف . وحالما رفع الله حمايته عن هذين الشاهدين ، قام الناس بقتلهما والاحتفال بموتهما . ورغم ان هذين الشاهدين كانا على صواب الا ان الناس لم يصغوا اليهما .
إن كنت الشخص الوحيد الذي يتمسك بوجهة نظر الله فهذا لا يعني على الاطلاق أن وجهة النظر هذه خاطئة ، فقد تكون الاغلبية هي المخطئة فردا ً فردا ً . وإن كان الامر كذلك فلن تستفيد من وجودك بينهم ، إن كانوا يعتبرونك على خطأ ويعتبرون انفسهم على صواب . أما إن حاولت البقاء مع امثال هؤلاء فلن تجني سوى الاحباط والفشل . وفي حالة هذين الشاهدين كان العالم كله على خطأ . 
دافع عن الحق حتى ولو  كانت هناك فئة ٌ قليلة ٌ تشاركك قناعاتك ، فالحق المتعلق بالله سيبقى ثابتا ً حتى ولو كنت انت  الشخص الوحيد الذي تدافع عنه .


----------



## fauzi (20 نوفمبر 2013)

787 - تمر بحياتنا ظروف ٌسعيدة وايام ٌ هنية واوقات راحة ٍ فرِحة . وتحل بحياتنا احداث صعبة وكوارث مؤلمة ولحظات تعاسة  حزينة . نقبل الطيب بسعادة وفرح ، نرضى به ونعتبره مكافأة صلاح ٍ فينا نستحقها . ونواجه الردي برفض ٍ وثورة ، بتذمر ٍ وتمرد ، بدهشة  ، فنحن لا نستحق ذلك . نتلفت حولنا لنلقي اللوم على الغير ونوجه الاتهام ونعلل اسباب المتاعب بعلل ٍ مختلفة ،  ضغوط العمل وثقل الواجبات ، غياب المكافأة وحلول العقاب من رئيس ٍ ظالم ، المشاكل الاقتصادية وضيق ذات اليد وندرة الموارد بسبب سياسات ٍ حكومية . انحراف الابناء وسوء تصرفاتهم وافعالهم لانحراف المجتمع وسوء نظامه . حتى المرض والمشاكل الصحية والوعكات جلبتها التكنولوجيا الحديثة بتلوثاتها . سوء الاحوال الجوية ، البرد والحر ، الفيضان والعواصف من ثقب الاوزون . نتذمر ونشكو ونصرخ بالرفض للاسباب التي تجعل حياتنا صعبة . ننظر من وسط معاناتنا لمن حولنا ، نعاتبهم  ونتهمهم ونتطاول عليهم وندينهم . تُصبح الحياة كراهية ً وحقدا ً ، صراعا ً وحربا ً وتزداد تعاسة ً وقسوة . واحيانا ً نتمادى في اتهاماتنا ونتطاول ونلوم الله نفسه عما يحل بنا . تتزايد شكوانا ونغرق في الشك في الله فيخبو ايماننا ونضعف . يعذرنا الناس احيانا ً ويجدون تبريرا ً وعلة ً لعصياننا ورفضنا : مظلوم رئيسه يضطهده ، والقوانين تنهشه ، مطحون ٌ الحياة تعتصره . فيخرج من داخلنا دخان ٌ وغبار ٌ  اسود . دخان ٌ  وغبار  تمرد ٍ وعصيان وثورة . الظروف السعيدة تأتي الينا جميعا ً والاحداث السيئة تحل بنا بلا استثناء .  الكل ، كل واحد ،  كل انسان ٍ يواجهها ، لا مفر منها لمن يعيش حياتنا . لا تهم الاسباب ، الأسباب متباينة متعددة ، العبرة  في كيفية التعامل معها ، هل نرفضها ونعترض عليها ونهاجم من نتصوره  سببا ً  فيها بحق ٍ او بباطل ؟ هل ننفث غلّنا  فيهم ؟ هل ننشب اظافرنا في رقابهم ، نجرح ونمزق ونفترس ؟ ام نقبلها بصبر ٍ واحتمال ، نرفع وجوهنا الى الله نصلي مستنجدين شاكرين ونمد ايدينا الى من يمر في ظروف ٍ مماثلة ، نساعد ونجبر ونتعاطف ونتراحم ؟ هذا يتوقف عليك ، انت صاحب الاختيار و القرار ، في يدك المبادرة ، اما الحرب ومناطحة الصخور ورفس المناخس او الرضا والقبول والشكر . مواجهة العاصفة ومصارعتها او اختراقها والارتفاع فوق امواجها 
"  اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الصَّالِحِ فِي الْقَلْب يُخْرِجُ الصَّالِحَاتِ ، وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشُّرُورَ. " (إنجيل متى 12: 35 ) .


----------



## fauzi (22 نوفمبر 2013)

788 - كان احد الاغنياء يبين لصديقه ِ اتساع املاكه ِ فأخذه الى سطح احدى عماراته ِ واشار نحو الشمال وقال : الى آخر ما ترى عينيك ، كل هذا ملكي . 
فقال الصديق متعجبا ً : نعم ، نعم ...
 ثم حوّله الى الجنوب وقال : والى آخر ما تراه عينيك هو ايضا ً ملكي .
 فازداد تعجب الصديق  وهز رأسه ُ موافقا ً ،
 ثم قال الصديق : لم اكن اظن ان املاكك بهذا المقدار 
فقال الغني : لا ، لا ليس هذا كل ما املك ، انظر الى الشرق والى آخر ما تراه عينيك كل هذا ملكي ، وكذلك انظر الى الغرب جميع ما تراه ملكي .
فصمت الصديق من كثرة الدهشة ثم اشار  باصبعه ِ الى فوق نحو السماء وقال كلمات ٍ قليلة ، ويمكننا ان نخمّن انه كان يفكر في قصة الغني الغبي من العهد الجديد الذي وثق في امواله ِ ولم يأبه لنفسه ِ وروحه ِ ( لوقا 16 : 19 – 31 ) . 
اننا لا نهاجم الغني ولا غناه سواء أكان في قصة الرب يسوع او في قصة الغني وصديقه ِ ، فقط نحاول ان نبين بأن لا يتكل المرء على امور الزمان وينسى الغِنى الأبدي ، في حين ان الغِنى الأبدي هو الشيء الحقيقي . وكما إن هذا الغِنى الابدي شيء ٌ حقيقي ، هكذا معرفة ابن الله كالمخلّص شيء ٌ حقيقي ٌ ايضا ً ، وكذلك صداقتنا بالرب يسوع شيء ٌ حقيقي وغفران الخطايا شيء ٌ حقيقي بل وبركة يجب ان نتمتع بها هنا على الأرض ، وكذلك قوة الرب يسوع التي تُعطي لنا النصرة على الخطية في كل يوم ، هذه شيء ٌ حقيقي ، وقوة الروح القدس التي تفتح اذهاننا لتفهم المكتوب شيء ٌ حقيقي ، والوسيلة التي يشكّل بها الله حياتنا ويستخدمنا في كَرمه ِ شيء ٌ حقيقي ، وكل هذه متوقفة على اعترافنا بخطايانا وقبولنا التطهير والغفران بدم المسيح ، ثم بتكريسنا حياتنا له والا فاننا نعرّض انفسنا لهلاك ٍ محتوم إن كنا  نهمل " خَلاَصًا هذَا مِقْدَارُهُ  "  (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 2: 3 )  وهذا ايضا ً وبكل يقين شيء ٌ حقيقي . 
إن الرجل الحكيم هو الذي يعتبر الأشياء غير المنظورة كما يعتبرها الله ويعمل لها كل حساب ولهذا لا يُنسب له  الله  الغباء  لأن الحكيم هو الذي يسلك بالايمان وليس بالعيان ، فإن الله غير المنظور كشف عن نفسه ِ في شخص الرب يسوع المسيح حتى قال الرب يسوع : " اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ " (إنجيل يوحنا 14: 9 ) ومن المسيح وصليبه ِ نتعلم ان الأله الذي نخافه ونرتعب منه بسبب خطايانا هو اله المحبة ، وان خطايانا التي ملئت الأرض لا نحتاج بسببها ان نتباعد عن الله وذلك لأن المسيح الذي مات على الجلجثة جعل القداسة والعدل يلتقيان في صليبه ِ ويتفقان على سعادتنا ، وهذا "  الْمُبَارَكِ"  الذي مات على الخشبة يحيا لنا هناك الى الابد ، وقد بين لنا الله محبته  " لأَنَّهُ وَنَحْنُ بَعْدُ خُطَاةٌ مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا. " ُ (  رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 5: 8 )
 واصبح"  َدَمُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِهِ يُطَهِّرُنَا مِنْ كُلِّ خَطِيَّةٍ. " (رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 1: 7 ) 
" لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. " (إنجيل يوحنا 3: 16 ) . 
كم تساوي امور الزمان الحاضر في نظرك ؟ هل هي اثمن من امور الابدية ؟ إن امور الزمان تقدر ان تصل اليها بمجهودك أما الامور الابدية فهي عطية من الله . الاولى باقية ما بقيت على الارض تقريبا ً اما الثانية فابدية كالله الابدي . فما هو اختيارك . ثم لمن كل ما هو معك الآن  ولمن انت ؟ إن ما معك ليس لك بل لغيرك لأنك ستموت وتتركه .  وانت بالذات لمن تكون ، هل انت للسماء أم للجحيم ؟ انتبه وقرر فالابدية شيء ٌ حقيقي ٌ جدا ً .


----------



## fauzi (24 نوفمبر 2013)

789 - ما من شيء ٍ في هذا العالم اروع من يجني المرء ثمر تعبه ِ الشاق الطويل ، فالآباء والامهات يجنون ثمر تعبهم حينما يكبر اطفالهم ويصبحون اعضاء ً فاعلين ومنتجين في المجتمع . في يوم ٍ ما سوف نجني نحن ايضا ً  ثمر ايماننا بالرب يسوع المسيح واتباعنا  له 


رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 21 : 1 – 14 

1 ثم رأيت سماء جديدة وأرضا جديدة، لأن السماء الأولى والأرض الأولى مضتا، والبحر لا يوجد في ما بعد

2 وأنا يوحنا رأيت المدينة المقدسة أورشليم الجديدة نازلة من السماء من عند الله مهيأة كعروس مزينة لرجلها

3 وسمعت صوتا عظيما من السماء قائلا: هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس ، وهو سيسكن معهم ، وهم يكونون له شعبا، والله نفسه يكون معهم إلها لهم

4 وسيمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم ، والموت لا يكون في ما بعد ، ولا يكون حزن ولا صراخ ولا وجع في ما بعد ، لأن الأمور الأولى قد مضت

5 وقال الجالس على العرش : ها أنا أصنع كل شيء جديدا . وقال لي : اكتب: فإن هذه الأقوال صادقة وأمينة

6 ثم قال لي : قد تم أنا هو الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية . أنا أعطي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا

7 من يغلب يرث كل شيء ، وأكون له إلها وهو يكون لي ابنا

8 وأما الخائفون وغير المؤمنين والرجسون والقاتلون والزناة والسحرة وعبدة الأوثان وجميع الكذبة ، فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت ، الذي هو الموت الثاني

9 ثم جاء إلي واحد من السبعة الملائكة الذين معهم السبعة الجامات المملوة من السبع الضربات الأخيرة ، وتكلم معي قائلا: هلم فأريك العروس امرأة الخروف

10 وذهب بي بالروح إلى جبل عظيم عال ، وأراني المدينة العظيمة أورشليم المقدسة نازلة من السماء من عند الله

11 لها مجد الله ، ولمعانها شبه أكرم حجر كحجر يشب بلوري

12 وكان لها سور عظيم وعال ، وكان لها اثنا عشر بابا ، وعلى الأبواب اثنا عشر ملاكا ، وأسماء مكتوبة هي أسماء أسباط بني إسرائيل الاثني عشر

13 من الشرق ثلاثة أبواب ، ومن الشمال ثلاثة أبواب ، ومن الجنوب ثلاثة أبواب ، ومن الغرب ثلاثة أبواب

14 وسور المدينة كان له اثنا عشر أساسا ، وعليها أسماء رسل الخروف الاثني عشر


في نهاية التاريخ سوف يدمر الله السماء القديمة والارض القديمة ويخلق سماء ً وارضا ً جديدتين وكاملتين ، وسوف يكون مصير الناس الذين ماتوا في خطاياهم هو البحيرة الملتهبة بالنار والكبريت ، وعلى النقيض من ذلك تماما ً فإن الاشخاص الذين غًُسلوا بدم المسيح سيدخلون مدينة الله المقدسة لكي يعيشوا معه في فرح ٍ ابدي . من المؤكد ان كل شخص ٍ يتوق  للعيش في عالم ٍ كامل يخلو من المعاناة والموت والحزن ، كما اننا نتوق ايضا ً لرؤية المحبة ِ والعدالة يسودان في هذا العالم الكامل ،  ورغم ان هذا يبدو حلما ً مستحيلا ً الا ان هناك حقيقة ً رائعة ً تقول بأن الله وعد جميع الذين يحبونه بمستقبل ٍ رائع  .


----------



## fauzi (26 نوفمبر 2013)

790 - ما ان دخلت الثمرة المحرمة جوف الانسان حتى دخلته الخطية ولوثت داخله . احدثت الخطية فيه ما لم يحدث له من قبل . ناداه الرب فخاف منه واختبأ . لم يعرف الخوف الا بعد ان اقترف الخطية . ملئه الخوف واحتواه بجناحيه السوداوين . منذ ذلك الوقت ولا ينجو انسان من الشعور بالخوف ، الخوف الذي يحصره  ويعصره . ونحن نعيش الخوف كل ساعات اليوم ، لا تخلو ساعة من هجمات الخوف علينا . في كل ركن ٍ مظلم نتوقع خطرا ً ونخاف ،  وخلف كل منحنى ً في الطريق مجهول ٌ خفي فنرتعب . ترتعش اوصالنا وتتلوى امعائنا وترتجف ركبنا وتتمزق عقولنا من الخوف .  لا ينجو احد ٌ من الخوف ، اشجع الشجعان يخاف ، الشجاعة حسن مواجهة الخوف .   من حقنا ان نخاف ، لنا الحق ان نخاف فنحن بشر لكن ليس لنا ان نستسلم للخوف . عاش داود النبي هاربا ً من الملك شاول ، كان ينام مفتوح العينين  خائفا ً . كان يتصور انعكاس ضوء القمر على ورق الشجر نصلا ً موجها ً نحوه لقتله . صوت دبيب الحشرة بجوار اذنه اقدام جنود شاول جاؤوا يفتكون به . وفي وسط خوفه كان يرفع وجهه  الى الله يصلي : " طَلَبْتُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَاسْتَجَابَ لِي ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ مَخَاوِفِي أَنْقَذَنِي." ( سفر المزامير 34: 4 )  كان يستدعي الله ليكون معه وسط خوفه . لم يشعر بالامان الا والله معه " إِذَا سِرْتُ فِي وَادِي ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ لاَ أَخَافُ شَرًّا، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ مَعِي. " (سفر المزامير 23: 4 ) وسط العاصفة في منتصف الليل والظلام يغطي البحر والسفينة والتلاميذ ، صارعوا الامواج وصارعتهم الامواج ، قاوموا الريح وكسّرت الريح شراعهم . وسط هدير الموج ، وسط زئير الرعد ، وسط طعنات البرق ، وسط الزوبعة جاء المسيح ماشيا ً على الموج  ، فوق البحر ، فوق العاصفة ، فزاد فزعهم وخوفهم . هدر صوته وعلا فوق كل صوت ، قال لهم : " أَنَا هُوَ، لاَ تَخَافُوا " (إنجيل يوحنا 6: 20 ) وهرب الخوف بحلوله ، جمع اذيال ثوبه وجرى واختفى حين رأوا  المسيح . 
وسط العواصف التي تحل بك يأتي المسيح ويقول : " لاَ تَخَفْ  آمِنْ فَقَطْ " (إنجيل مرقس 5: 36 ) في اعماق الهاوية التي لا قرار لها واقدامك لا تجد موطئا ًلها ، يقول : " لاَ تَخَفْ آمِنْ فَقَطْ " وسط المعركة الروحية الرهيبة حولك والاسلحة مشرعة ٌ ضدك تسمع : " لاَ تَخَفْ آمِنْ فَقَطْ " وانت ملقى ً ضعيفا ً عاجزا ً والموت يحوم حولك يقول لك : " لاَ تَخَفْ  آمِنْ فَقَطْ " كن شجاعا ً ، الشجاعة ستأتي اليك حين تراه بعين الايمان معك . لا تخاف الخوف ، الخوف ليس قاتلا ً . لن يقتلك الخوف ابدا ً ، واجه الخوف بالايمان .
 انتظره تجده بجوارك


----------



## fauzi (27 نوفمبر 2013)

791 - كثيرا ً ما نسمع البعض يقولون : إن نهاية العالم باتت وشيكة ً وانه من الافضل لنا ان نغير طرقنا . إن كل يوم ٍ جديد ٍ يجعل مجيء الرب ثانية ً اقرب من اليوم السابق . ولا يخفى علينا ان كل اسبوع ٍ جديد يحمل معه العديد من التحذيرات من انصار البيئة واخصائيي التغذية ورجال الدين والسياسة وغيرهم ، لكن للاسف الشديد فقد توقف الناس منذ زمن ٍ بعيد عن الاصغاء الى تحذيرات أمثال هؤلاء الاشخاص بحجة انهم متشددون او متطرفون في هذه المواضيع . من المرجّح ان الناس تجاوبوا بالطريقة نفسها مع نوح ، ومع ذلك فقد كان نوح هو الشخص الوحيد البار في نظر الله . لا يذكر لنا الكتاب المقدس ان الناس سخروا من نوح لكنه يبين لنا بوضوح انهم لم يصغوا اليه او الى كلام الله 


سفر التكوين 6 : 9 – 22 
9هذه مواليد نوح: كان نوح رجلا بارا كاملا في أجياله. وسار نوح مع الله

10 وولد نوح ثلاثة بنين : ساما، وحاما، ويافث

11 وفسدت الأرض أمام الله، وامتلأت الأرض ظلما

12 ورأى الله الأرض فإذا هي قد فسدت، إذ كان كل بشر قد أفسد طريقه على الأرض

13 فقال الله لنوح: نهاية كل بشر قد أتت أمامي، لأن الأرض امتلأت ظلما منهم. فها أنا مهلكهم مع الأرض

14 اصنع لنفسك فلكا من خشب جفر. تجعل الفلك مساكن، وتطليه من داخل ومن خارج بالقار

15 وهكذا تصنعه: ثلاث مئة ذراع يكون طول الفلك، وخمسين ذراعا عرضه، وثلاثين ذراعا ارتفاعه

16 وتصنع كوا للفلك، وتكمله إلى حد ذراع من فوق. وتضع باب الفلك في جانبه. مساكن سفلية ومتوسطة وعلوية تجعله

17 فها أنا آت بطوفان الماء على الأرض لأهلك كل جسد فيه روح حياة من تحت السماء. كل ما في الأرض يموت

18 ولكن أقيم عهدي معك ، فتدخل الفلك أنت وبنوك وامرأتك ونساء بنيك معك

19 ومن كل حي من كل ذي جسد، اثنين من كل تدخل إلى الفلك لاستبقائها معك. تكون ذكرا وأنثى

20 من الطيور كأجناسها ، ومن البهائم كأجناسها، ومن كل دبابات الأرض كأجناسها. اثنين من كل تدخل إليك لاستبقائها

21 وأنت، فخذ لنفسك من كل طعام يؤكل واجمعه عندك، فيكون لك ولها طعاما

22 ففعل نوح حسب كل ما أمره به الله. هكذا فعل


لقد شرع نوح في بناء السفينة حالما امره ُ الله بذلك 
، ويبدو ان الله حذر أناس آخرين من قرب وقوع الكارثة لكنهم على ما يبدو لم يتوقعوا حدوثها ، ففي كل يوم يسمع آلاف الناس عن دينونة الله الحتمية ومع ذلك لا يؤمن الغالبية منهم بأن ذلك سيحدث بالفعل . لا تتوقع ان يتقبل الناس او  أن يقبلوا  رسالتك  عن دينونة الله القادمة على الخطاة ، فالاشخاص الذين لا يؤمنون بالله سيسخرون من دينونة الله ويحاولون اقناعك بانكار الله ايضا ً . 
لاحظ عهد الله مع نوح بأن يحفظه سالما ً ، بعد ذلك اعقد العزم على  فعل كل ما يطلبه الله منك رغم المعارضات وثق بأن الله قادر ٌ على ان ينجّيك من الطوفان .


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2013)

792 - نحن نقيم نصبا ً تذكارية احتفاء ً باللحظات العظيمة او الاشخاص العظماء ، لكن النصب التذكارية ليست مجرد وسيلة لتذكيرنا ، فحينما نقيمها فنحن نريد بالدرجة الاولى ان نمجّد شيئا ً ما او ان نكرم شخصا ً ما او ان نجعل من حدث ٍ  ما نموذجا ً يُحتذى . بعد الطوفان بوقت ٍ قصير اقام الله عهدا ً مع نوح ونسله ، لكن سرعان ما نسي الناس  الله وصلاحه وتحريره ُ ودينونته ووعده  ، وصاروا مفتونين بانفسهم الى درجة انهم قرروا تشييد  نصب ٍ  تذكاري لانفسهم ، وهكذا فقد بنى هؤلاء برجا ً  لتمجيد عظمتهم ،  لكن عوضا ً عن ذلك اصبح ذلك البرج نصبا ً تذكاريا ً لغباوة الانسان وغطرسته 

سفر التكوين 11 : 1 – 9 
1 وكانت الأرض كلها لسانا واحدا ولغة واحدة

2 وحدث في ارتحالهم شرقا أنهم وجدوا بقعة في أرض شنعار وسكنوا هناك

3 وقال بعضهم لبعض : هلم نصنع لبنا ونشويه شيا. فكان لهم اللبن مكان الحجر، وكان لهم الحمر مكان الطين

4 وقالوا: هلم نبن لأنفسنا مدينة وبرجا رأسه بالسماء. ونصنع لأنفسنا اسما لئلا نتبدد على وجه كل الأرض

5 فنزل الرب لينظر المدينة والبرج اللذين كان بنو آدم يبنونهما

6 وقال الرب: هوذا شعب واحد ولسان واحد لجميعهم، وهذا ابتداؤهم بالعمل. والآن لا يمتنع عليهم كل ما ينوون أن يعملوه

7 هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم حتى لا يسمع بعضهم لسان بعض

8 فبددهم الرب من هناك على وجه كل الأرض ، فكفوا عن بنيان المدينة

9 لذلك دعي اسمها بابل لأن الرب هناك بلبل لسان كل الأرض. ومن هناك بددهم الرب على وجه كل الأرض



قام الاشخاص في هذه القصة ببناء برج بابل كي يراه العالم اجمع ، ومن المرجح  ان هذا البرج كان هيكلا ً هرمي الشكل من النمط السائد في بابل انذاك . قد لا يقوم الناس في يومنا هذا ببناء تماثيل او معابد او اهرامات  لكنهم ما يزالون يقيمون نصبا ً تذكارية كالملابس الباهظة الثمن ، المنازل الكبيرة ، السيارات الفارهة ، الوظائف المرموقة كي يجلبوا الانظار الى انفسهم . قد لا تكون هذه الممارسات خاطئة في حد ذاتها لكن حينما  نستخدمها لاظهار هويتنا وقيمتنا فانها تحتل مكان الله في حياتنا . إن الله يعطينا الحرية في  النمو في العديد من  المجالات لكنه لا يمنحنا حرية استبداله .
عند قرائتك للآيات افحص مواقف عمال البناء في القصة وفكر : ما هي الابراج التي تقوم ببنائها في حياتك ؟ اهدم اي شيء ٍ من شأنه ِ أن يحتل مكان الله في حياتك .


----------



## fauzi (29 نوفمبر 2013)

793 - لا يمكن لاي علاقة ٍ وثيقة ٍ بين اثنين ان تستمر بدون ثقة ، وكما هو حال الماسة الكبيرة فإن الثقة هي اعظم  واثمن واندر عنصر ٍ في كل علاقة ، فما اصعب بناء الثقة وما اسهل فقدانها . يبدأ هذا المقطع الكتابي بواحد ٍ من ابرز الأحداث  في الكتاب المقدس  ، ابرام يتلقى دعوة ً من الله . إن دعوة ابرام هي التي انشأت العهد الذي اختار الله بموجبه الشعب العبراني القديم ليكون شاهدا ً له في كل الارض . وقد ادى انتقال ابرام الى كنعان والتحديات التي واجهها هناك اثناء عيشه مع ابن اخيه لوط الى زيادة ايمانه بذات الطريقة التي تعمل فيها تحديات الحياة على صقل ايماننا ، ومع هذه الدعوة جاء سؤال الله لابرام : هل تثق بي ؟ 


سفر التكوين 12 : 1 – 9 
1وقال الرب لأبرام : اذهب من أرضك ومن عشيرتك ومن بيت أبيك إلى الأرض التي أريك

2 فأجعلك أمة عظيمة وأباركك وأعظم اسمك، وتكون بركة

3 وأبارك مباركيك ، ولاعنك ألعنه. وتتبارك فيك جميع قبائل الأرض

4 فذهب أبرام كما قال له الرب وذهب معه لوط . وكان أبرام ابن خمس وسبعين سنة لما خرج من حاران

5 فأخذ أبرام ساراي امرأته ، ولوطا ابن أخيه ، وكل مقتنياتهما التي اقتنيا والنفوس التي امتلكا في حاران. وخرجوا ليذهبوا إلى أرض كنعان. فأتوا إلى أرض كنعان

6 واجتاز أبرام في الأرض إلى مكان شكيم إلى بلوطة مورة. وكان الكنعانيون حينئذ في الأرض

7 وظهر الرب لأبرام وقال: لنسلك أعطي هذه الأرض. فبنى هناك مذبحا للرب الذي ظهر له

8 ثم نقل من هناك إلى الجبل شرقي بيت إيل ونصب خيمته . وله بيت إيل من المغرب وعاي من المشرق . فبنى هناك مذبحا للرب ودعا باسم الرب

9 ثم ارتحل أبرام ارتحالا متواليا نحو الجنوب



قطع الله وعدا ً لابرام بان يباركه ويجعله عظيما ً لكن بشرط ٍ واحد : أن يفعل ابرام ما يأمره الله به . وكان هذا يعني ان يترك ابرام ارضه ُ وعشيرته ُ واصدقائه ، وان يرتحل الى ارض ٍ جديدة حيث وعده الله ان ينشئ امة ً عظيمة ً من نسله ِ . وهكذا اطاع ابرام امر الله وترك بيته ُ ومكان راحته ِ وصدّق وعد الله له بالمزيد من البركات في المستقبل . لقد آمن ابرام بالله وعبّر عن ايمانه ِ هذا من خلال اعماله ِ .
من الصعب ان يحيا المرء بالايمان . نحن نعرف الماضي ويمكننا ان نشعر بنوع ٍ من الأمان في الحاضر أما المستقبل فيبقى مجهولا ً ومحفوفا ً بالمخاطر . ومع ذلك حينما يسير الله امامنا فيمكننا ان نسير خلفه ُ واثقين كل الثقة بأن طريقه ُ هي الأفضل


----------



## fauzi (30 نوفمبر 2013)

794 - كثيرة هي الاشياء التي تدل على مقدار انزعاجنا من الانتظار ،  فنحن نكره الوقوف على الاشارة الضوئية الحمراء ،  وفي اغلب الاحيان حينما  يقول لنا احدهم : انتظر قليلا ً فاننا نميل الى الاعتذار قائلين : لا استطيع شكرا ً . لا عجب اذن ان رجل الله ابرام وزوجته ساراي توقفا عن انتظار الرب ، فنحن نرى في هذه الآيات ان ايمانهما ضعف وسقط حينما اتفقا على اقحام الجارية هاجر في عملية تكوين اسرة لهما . لكن على الرغم من هذا القرار المندفع لابرام وساراي الا ان الله اعاد تأكيد وعده ِ لهما وابرم عهد الختان الذي كان بمثابة علامة دائمة  على علاقته مع نسل ابرام 



سفر التكوين 16 : 1 – 6 
1 وأما ساراي امرأة أبرام فلم تلد له. وكانت لها جارية مصرية اسمها هاجر

2 فقالت ساراي لأبرام : هوذا الرب قد أمسكني عن الولادة . ادخل على جاريتي لعلي أرزق منها بنين . فسمع أبرام لقول ساراي

3 فأخذت ساراي امرأة أبرام هاجر المصرية جاريتها، من بعد عشر سنين لإقامة أبرام في أرض كنعان ، وأعطتها لأبرام رجلها زوجة له

4 فدخل على هاجر فحبلت . ولما رأت أنها حبلت صغرت مولاتها في عينيها

5 فقالت ساراي لأبرام : ظلمي عليك أنا دفعت جاريتي إلى حضنك ، فلما رأت أنها حبلت صغرت في عينيها . يقضي الرب بيني وبينك

6 فقال أبرام لساراي : هوذا جاريتك في يدك . افعلي بها ما يحسن في عينيك. فأذلتها ساراي ، فهربت من وجهها


سفر التكوين 17 : 15 – 19 
وقال الله لإبراهيم : ساراي امرأتك لا تدعو اسمها ساراي ، بل اسمها سارة

16 وأباركها وأعطيك أيضا منها ابنا.  أباركها فتكون أمما، وملوك شعوب منها يكونون

17 فسقط إبراهيم على وجهه وضحك ، وقال في قلبه : هل يولد لابن مئة سنة  ؟ وهل تلد سارة وهي بنت تسعين سنة

18 وقال إبراهيم لله: ليت إسماعيل يعيش أمامك

19 فقال الله : بل سارة امرأتك تلد لك ابنا وتدعو اسمه إسحاق . وأقيم عهدي معه عهدا أبديا لنسله من بعده



حينما وهبت ساراي جاريتها هاجر الى زوجها ابرام كان كلاهما يفعل ذلك بحكم الاعراف والتقاليد السائدة آنذاك ، وما من شك ان هذا التصرف يكشف عن ضعف ايمانهما بأن الله سيتمم وعده ، وبسبب هذا القرار المتهور بدأت بعض المشاكل في الظهور . والشيء نفسه  يحدث حينما نحاول القيام بعمل الله بانفسنا . كان الوقت بمثابة اختبار ٍ حقيقي ٍ لايمان ابرام وساراي ولمدى استعدادهما للسماح لله  بلعمل في حياتهما . وفي كثير ٍ من الاحيان ينبغي علينا نحن ايضا ً ان ننتظر ، فحينما نطلب شيئا ً ما من الله ويكون الانتظار امرا ً لا مفر منه فاننا نميل الى القيام بالامر بانفسنا والتدخل في خطط الله .


----------



## fauzi (1 ديسمبر 2013)

795 - متى كانت آخر مرة سمعت فيها  احدهم يقول : - هذا ليس عدلا ً -  قد تكون هذه العبارة قد صدرت عن صبي ٍ صغير ٍ منذ بضعة دقائق او ربما  تذكر انك  قلتها بنقسك منذ زمن ليس ببعيد . يعاني الكثيرون من حساسية ٍ تجاه مقاييس العدالة  لا سيما حينما  نعتقد   باننا قد ظُلمنا . لقد واجه ابراهيم وسارة صعوبة في تصديق الملائكة الثلاثة وهم يكررون احد وعود الله المحددة لهما . من جهة ٍ أخرى كان عدم ايمان سدوم وعمورة قاطعا ً لدرجة ان الله اهلك السكان جميعا ً . بين الحالتين يأتي لوط الذي كان على ما يبدو يفكر في نفسه ِ بالدرجة الاولى 

سفر التكوين 19 : 15 – 29 
15ولما طلع الفجر كان الملاكان يعجلان لوطا قائلين: قم خذ امرأتك وابنتيك الموجودتين لئلا تهلك بإثم المدينة

16 ولما توانى، أمسك الرجلان بيده وبيد امرأته وبيد ابنتيه، لشفقة الرب عليه، وأخرجاه ووضعاه خارج المدينة

17 وكان لما أخرجاهم إلى خارج أنه قال: اهرب لحياتك. لا تنظر إلى ورائك، ولا تقف في كل الدائرة. اهرب إلى الجبل لئلا تهلك

18 فقال لهما لوط: لا يا سيد

19 هوذا عبدك قد وجد نعمة في عينيك، وعظمت لطفك الذي صنعت إلي باستبقاء نفسي، وأنا لا أقدر أن أهرب إلى الجبل لعل الشر يدركني فأموت

20 هوذا المدينة هذه قريبة للهرب إليها وهي صغيرة. أهرب إلى هناك. أليست هي صغيرة ؟ فتحيا نفسي

21 فقال له: إني قد رفعت وجهك في هذا الأمر أيضا، أن لا أقلب المدينة التي تكلمت عنها

22 أسرع اهرب إلى هناك لأني لا أستطيع أن أفعل شيئا حتى تجيء إلى هناك. لذلك دعي اسم المدينة صوغر

23 وإذ أشرقت الشمس على الأرض دخل لوط إلى صوغر

24 فأمطر الرب على سدوم وعمورة كبريتا ونارا من عند الرب من السماء

25 وقلب تلك المدن، وكل الدائرة، وجميع سكان المدن، ونبات الأرض

26 ونظرت امرأته من ورائه فصارت عمود ملح

27 وبكر إبراهيم في الغد إلى المكان الذي وقف فيه أمام الرب

28 وتطلع نحو سدوم وعمورة، ونحو كل أرض الدائرة، ونظر وإذا دخان الأرض يصعد كدخان الأتون

29 وحدث لما أخرب الله مدن الدائرة أن الله ذكر إبراهيم، وأرسل لوطا من وسط الانقلاب. حين قلب المدن التي سكن فيها لوط

هل كان الله ظالما ً لاهل سدوم وعمورة ؟ في الحقيقة ان عدل الله واضحا ً وضوح الشمس ، فقد وافق اولا ً ً على ان يصفح عنهم في حالة وجود عشرة اشخاص ابرار  ، وثانيا ً اظهر رحمة ً عظيمة تجاه لوط الذي كان على ما يبدو الرجل الوحيد في المدينتين الذي له علاقة ٌ بالله ، وثالثا ً اظهر صبرا ً عظيما ً مع لوط الى درحة انه ارغمه على ترك سدوم قبل ان يهلكها . تذكّر طول اناة الرب حينما تبدأ في التفكير بانه اله ٌ ظالم ، فجميع الناس بمن فيهم الاتقياء يستحقون قصاصه ُ . 
اثناء نمونا الروحي ينبغي علينا ان نزيد من عمق احترامنا لله بسبب غضبه ِ من الخطية وان نزيد من عمق محبتنا له بسبب صبره وطول اناته علينا حينما نخطئ .


----------



## fauzi (2 ديسمبر 2013)

796 -  كم مرة ً احسست بالظلم في العمل ؟ كم مرة ميّز رئيسك زميلك الأقل منك خبرة ً أو كفاءة ً عنك ، او استاذك الذي لم يعطيك حقك الكافي من التقدير العلمي الذي تستحقه او تخطاك في وظيفة ٍ في السلك الجامعي ، فقط لأنك تحمل اسم المسيح ؟ يمتلئ الكتاب بكثير ٍ من الآيات التي تدعو احباء المسيح الى الصبر وانتظار الرب إذ يقول : " 	انْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ. لِيَتَشَدَّدْ وَلْيَتَشَجَّعْ قَلْبُكَ، وَانْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ. " (سفر المزامير 27: 14 ) ويقول : " إِنْ تَوَانَتْ فَانْتَظِرْهَا لأَنَّهَا سَتَأْتِي إِتْيَانًا وَلاَ تَتَأَخَّرُ. " (  سفر حبقوق 2: 3 ) ويقول ايضا ًُُ : " وَأَمَّا مُنْتَظِرُو الرَّبِّ فَيُجَدِّدُونَ قُوَّةً. يَرْفَعُونَ أَجْنِحَةً كَالنُّسُورِ. يَرْكُضُونَ وَلاَ يَتْعَبُونَ. يَمْشُونَ وَلاَ يُعْيُونَ.  " (سفر إشعياء 40: 31  ) 
"  انْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ وَاصْبِرْ لَهُ "  (سفر المزامير 37: 7  ) وغيرها الكثير . كما ان الله يكره الاعتماد على غيره ِ إذ يقول : " 	لاَ تَتَّكِلُوا عَلَى الرُّؤَسَاءِ ، وَلاَ عَلَى ابْنِ آدَمَ حَيْثُ لاَ خَلاَصَ عِنْدَهُ. " (سفر المزامير 146: 3 ) 
" الاحْتِمَاءُ بِالرَّبِّ خَيْرٌ مِنَ التَّوَكُّلِ عَلَى الرُّؤَسَاءِ. " (سفر المزامير 118: 9 ) 
ففي من تضع ثقتك او من تنتظر ليرد لك المسلوب ؟ اقول لك :  " انْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ وَاصْبِرْ لَهُ " فانه وان تأنى يستجيب .


----------



## fauzi (2 ديسمبر 2013)

797 - ما الذي يخطر ببالك حينما تسمع كلمة ابناء ؟ يستطيع احبائنا الصغار ان يستنفذوا كل ما لدينا كما انهم يمتلكون المقدرة على ادخال السرور الى قلوبنا  وحياتنا بمجرد حركة ٍ بسيطة ٍ او ابتسامة ٍ رقيقة ٍ  او كلمة ٍ عذبة .  بعد سنوات ٍ من الانتظار وبعد العديد من اختبارات الايمان حبلت سارة وانجبت طفلا ً دعته اسحق او ضحك ، وكان الطفل الموعود  ، لكن كان ما يزال هناك اختبار ٌ واحد ٌ لايمان ابراهيم 


سفر التكوين 22 : 1 – 14 
1وحدث بعد هذه الأمور أن الله امتحن إبراهيم ، فقال له: يا إبراهيم. فقال :هأنذا

2 فقال: خذ ابنك وحيدك، الذي تحبه، إسحاق، واذهب إلى أرض المريا، وأصعده هناك محرقة على أحد الجبال الذي أقول لك

3 فبكر إبراهيم صباحا وشد على حماره، وأخذ اثنين من غلمانه معه، وإسحاق ابنه، وشقق حطبا لمحرقة، وقام وذهب إلى الموضع الذي قال له الله

4 وفي اليوم الثالث رفع إبراهيم عينيه وأبصر الموضع من بعيد

5 فقال إبراهيم لغلاميه: اجلسا أنتما ههنا مع الحمار، وأما أنا والغلام فنذهب إلى هناك ونسجد، ثم نرجع إليكما

6 فأخذ إبراهيم حطب المحرقة ووضعه على إسحاق ابنه، وأخذ بيده النار والسكين. فذهبا كلاهما معا

7 وكلم إسحاق إبراهيم أباه وقال: يا أبي. فقال: هأنذا يا ابني. فقال: هوذا النار والحطب، ولكن أين الخروف للمحرقة

8 فقال إبراهيم: الله يرى له الخروف للمحرقة يا ابني. فذهبا كلاهما معا

9 فلما أتيا إلى الموضع الذي قال له الله، بنى هناك إبراهيم المذبح ورتب الحطب وربط إسحاق ابنه ووضعه على المذبح فوق الحطب

10 ثم مد إبراهيم يده وأخذ السكين ليذبح ابنه

11 فناداه ملاك الرب من السماء وقال: إبراهيم إبراهيم. فقال: هأنذا

12 فقال: لا تمد يدك إلى الغلام ولا تفعل به شيئا، لأني الآن علمت أنك خائف الله، فلم تمسك ابنك وحيدك عني

13 فرفع إبراهيم عينيه ونظر وإذا كبش وراءه ممسكا في الغابة بقرنيه، فذهب إبراهيم وأخذ الكبش وأصعده محرقة عوضا عن ابنه

14 فدعا إبراهيم اسم ذلك الموضع يهوه يرأه . حتى إنه يقال اليوم: في جبل الرب يرى 


حاول ان تتخيل شعور ابراهيم حينما صعد مع ابنه ِ الى الجبل ، وحينما كانت كل خطوة تقربه اكثر فاكثر من ذلك الحزن الذي لا يوصف ، ومع ذلك  اطاع ابراهيم الله فكافأه الله على ايمانه ِ. 
غالبا ً ما نجد صعوبة ً في  طاعة الله لانها قد تتطلب التخلي عن شيء ٍ نريده ُ بالفعل ، فكما ان النار تنقّي المعدن الخام لاخراج المعادن النفيسة منه كذلك فإن الله يمحّصنا من خلال الظروف الصعبة . ما هي خطوات الايمان التي تحتاج لاتخاذها اليوم  كي تطيعه  ُ ؟


----------



## fauzi (3 ديسمبر 2013)

798 - هل سبق لك وأن سمحت لاحد مندوبي المبيعات ان يقنعك بشراء شيء ٍ لست مقتنعا ً به تماما ً ؟ وهل سبق لك ان تخلصت من شيء ٍ قيّم ٍ   ثم ندمت على ذلك ؟  حينما تنظر الى تلك الخبرات لعلك تذكر انك اتخذت تلك القرارات تحت الضغط . نرى في  قرائتنا اليوم ان اسحق قد كبر وتزوج وسرعان ما انجب هو ورفقة توأمين الا وهما عيسو ويعقوب . لقد قال الله لابراهيم انه سيجعله امة ً عظيمة ، وهنا نرى استمرار هذا الوعد ، لكن وصمة الخطية ما تزال موجودة ، ففي هذه العائلة المختارة المؤلفة من اربعة افراد نجد شخصا ً عجولا ً لا يدرك ابعاد الامور ونرى شخصين بارعين في الكذب . والآن لنركز انظارنا على عيسو في لحظات ضعفه ِ :


سفر التكوين 25 : 27 – 34 
27فكبر الغلامان، وكان عيسو إنسانا يعرف الصيد، إنسان البرية، ويعقوب إنسانا كاملا يسكن الخيام

28 فأحب إسحاق عيسو لأن في فمه صيدا، وأما رفقة فكانت تحب يعقوب

29 وطبخ يعقوب طبيخا، فأتى عيسو من الحقل وهو قد أعيا

30 فقال عيسو ليعقوب: أطعمني من هذا الأحمر لأني قد أعييت. لذلك دعي اسمه أدوم

31 فقال يعقوب: بعني اليوم بكوريتك

32 فقال عيسو: ها أنا ماض إلى الموت، فلماذا لي بكورية

33 فقال يعقوب: احلف لي اليوم. فحلف له، فباع بكوريته ليعقوب

34 فأعطى يعقوب عيسو خبزا وطبيخ عدس، فأكل وشرب وقام ومضى. فاحتقر عيسو البكورية


كان حق البكورية امتيازا ً خاصا ً للابن البكر حيث يحصل على نصيب ٍ مضاعف من ميراث العائلة ، وهكذا فقد كان حق البكورية لا يقدّر بثمن . كان حق البكورية لعيسو ،  لكن بسبب قصر نظر عيسو فهو لم يتمسك بحقه هذا . لقد تصرف عيسو باندفاع ٍ ليشبع رغباته الوقتية دون ان يتوقف قليلا ً للتفكير في العواقب البعيدة المدى لما سيفعله . لم يكن عيسو مضطرا ً لتناول ذلك الطعام لكن ضغط اللحظة ادى الى تشويش نظرته وجعل قراره ُ يبدو ملحا ً . كثيرا ً ما يواجه الناس ضغوطا ً وقرارات ٍ مشابهة ، فعلى سبيل المثال حينما يواجه المرء اغواء ً جنسيا ً ما فقد يشعر بعدم اهمية عهد الزواج فيفقد نظرته ُ السليمة للامور . يمكنك تجنب ارتكاب نفس الخطأ الذي اقترفه عيسو عن طريق مقارنة  رضاك الوقتي عن العمل الذي ستقوم به مع العواقب طويلة المدى التي قد تنجم عن ذلك ، وغالبا ً ما يكون في تلك اللحظات القصيرة المليئة بالضغوط هو الجزء الاصعب والأهم في التغلب على التجربة .


----------



## fauzi (4 ديسمبر 2013)

799 - هل سبق وان ارتدت افعالك السيئة على رأسك ؟ ومن لم يعاني من ذلك ؟ فما من احد يؤذي المرء اكثر من نفسه ِ لقد قام الله بتجديد  عهده مع نسل ابراهيم   من خلال حلم حلمه يعقوب . وهكذا  فقد توجه يعقوب الى منزل خاله ِ لابان . كانت تلك خطوة ً اضطرارية من صنع  يدي يعقوب نفسه . كان يعقوب داهية ، وقد برهن على ذلك . لنرى ما ستقوله الكلمة المقدسة : 


سفر التكوين 29 : 15 – 27 
15ثم قال لابان ليعقوب : ألأنك أخي تخدمني مجانا ؟ أخبرني ما أجرتك

16 وكان للابان ابنتان ، اسم الكبرى ليئة واسم الصغرى راحيل

17 وكانت عينا ليئة ضعيفتين، وأما راحيل فكانت حسنة الصورة وحسنة المنظر

18 وأحب يعقوب راحيل، فقال: أخدمك سبع سنين براحيل ابنتك الصغرى

19 فقال لابان: أن أعطيك إياها أحسن من أن أعطيها لرجل آخر. أقم عندي

20 فخدم يعقوب براحيل سبع سنين، وكانت في عينيه كأيام قليلة بسبب محبته لها

21 ثم قال يعقوب للابان : أعطني امرأتي لأن أيامي قد كملت، فأدخل عليها

22 فجمع لابان جميع أهل المكان وصنع وليمة

23 وكان في المساء أنه أخذ ليئة ابنته وأتى بها إليه، فدخل عليها

24 وأعطى لابان زلفة جاريته لليئة ابنته جارية

25 وفي الصباح إذا هي ليئة، فقال للابان: ما هذا الذي صنعت بي ؟ أليس براحيل خدمت عندك ؟ فلماذا خدعتني

26 فقال لابان: لا يفعل هكذا في مكاننا أن تعطى الصغيرة قبل البكر

27 أكمل أسبوع هذه، فنعطيك تلك أيضا، بالخدمة التي تخدمني أيضا سبع سنين أخر


كان العرف السائد آنذاك ان يقدم الرجل مهرا ً أو هدية ً قيمة ً الى عائلة الفتاة التي  يعتزم الزواج منها ، لكن مهر يعقوب لم يكن شيئا ً ماديا ً لأنه لم يكن يمتلك شيئا ً يقدمه فقد وافق يعقوب على  ان يعمل سبع سنوات ٍ عند لابان مقابل زواجه بابنته ِ لكن كان هناك عرف ٌ آخر في تلك الارض لم يقم لابان باطلاع يعقوب عليه الا وهو انه ينبغي تزويج الابنة الكبرى اولا ً وهكذا فقد قام لابان بخداع يعقوب وزوجه من ليئة عوضا ً عن راحيل ثم جعله يقطع وعدا ً آخر للعمل لديه سبع سنين اخرى مقابل زواجه ِ من راحيل . وهكذا فإن الشخص الذي خدع عيسو قد خُدع هو ايضا ً .
ما اسرع ما ننزعج حينما يظلمنا شخص ٌ ما لكننا غالبا ً ما نحاول ايجاد الاعذار والمبررات للظلم الذي نلحقه بالآخرين . لهذا احرص على كيفية  معاملة الآخرين لأن افعالك الشريرة قد ترتد على رأسك في يوم ٍ ما .


----------



## fauzi (5 ديسمبر 2013)

800 - ما هي بعض الاعمال الوضيعة بالنسبة لك . لا بد ان هناك مسؤوليات يتوجب عليك القيام بها رغما ً عنك . لقد حلم يوسف بانه سيكون حاكما ً على الجميع لكنه بيع عبدا ً وتم القائه في السجن ، وبعد ان قام بتفسير احلام فرعون رفع فرعون من شأنه وجعله صاحب سلطان في مصر 


سفر التكوين 39 
1 وأما يوسف فأنزل إلى مصر، واشتراه فوطيفار خصي فرعون رئيس الشرط، رجل مصري، من يد الإسماعيليين الذين أنزلوه إلى هناك

2 وكان الرب مع يوسف فكان رجلا ناجحا، وكان في بيت سيده المصري

3 ورأى سيده أن الرب معه، وأن كل ما يصنع كان الرب ينجحه بيده

4 فوجد يوسف نعمة في عينيه، وخدمه، فوكله على بيته ودفع إلى يده كل ما كان له

5 وكان من حين وكله على بيته، وعلى كل ما كان له، أن الرب بارك بيت المصري بسبب يوسف . وكانت بركة الرب على كل ما كان له في البيت وفي الحقل

6 فترك كل ما كان له في يد يوسف. ولم يكن معه يعرف شيئا إلا الخبز الذي يأكل. وكان يوسف حسن الصورة وحسن المنظر

7 وحدث بعد هذه الأمور أن امرأة سيده رفعت عينيها إلى يوسف وقالت: اضطجع معي

8 فأبى وقال لامرأة سيده: هوذا سيدي لا يعرف معي ما في البيت، وكل ما له قد دفعه إلى يدي

9 ليس هو في هذا البيت أعظم مني. ولم يمسك عني شيئا غيرك، لأنك امرأته. فكيف أصنع هذا الشر العظيم وأخطئ إلى الله

10 وكان إذ كلمت يوسف يوما فيوما أنه لم يسمع لها أن يضطجع بجانبها ليكون معها

11 ثم حدث نحو هذا الوقت أنه دخل البيت ليعمل عمله، ولم يكن إنسان من أهل البيت هناك في البيت

12 فأمسكته بثوبه قائلة : اضطجع معي. فترك ثوبه في يدها وهرب وخرج إلى خارج

13 وكان لما رأت أنه ترك ثوبه في يدها وهرب إلى خارج

14 أنها نادت أهل بيتها ، وكلمتهم قائلة: انظروا قد جاء إلينا برجل عبراني ليداعبنا دخل إلي ليضطجع معي، فصرخت بصوت عظيم

15 وكان لما سمع أني رفعت صوتي وصرخت، أنه ترك ثوبه بجانبي وهرب وخرج إلى خارج

16 فوضعت ثوبه بجانبها حتى جاء سيده إلى بيته

17 فكلمته بمثل هذا الكلام قائلة: دخل إلي العبد العبراني الذي جئت به إلينا ليداعبني

18 وكان لما رفعت صوتي وصرخت، أنه ترك ثوبه بجانبي وهرب إلى خارج

19 فكان لما سمع سيده كلام امرأته الذي كلمته به قائلة: بحسب هذا الكلام صنع بي عبدك، أن غضبه حمي

20 فأخذ يوسف سيده ووضعه في بيت السجن، المكان الذي كان أسرى الملك محبوسين فيه. وكان هناك في بيت السجن

21 ولكن الرب كان مع يوسف، وبسط إليه لطفا، وجعل نعمة له في عيني رئيس بيت السجن

22 فدفع رئيس بيت السجن إلى يد يوسف جميع الأسرى الذين في بيت السجن. وكل ما كانوا يعملون هناك كان هو العامل

23 ولم يكن رئيس بيت السجن ينظر شيئا البتة مما في يده، لأن الرب كان معه، ومهما صنع كان الرب ينجحه


كانت اوضاع السجون في ذلك الوقت رديئة ً للغاية . كانت المرأة التي اتهمت يوسف تتمتع بمكانة ٍ مرموقة ٍ في المجتمع مما يمنحها مصداقية ً في نظر الجميع اعلى من مصداقية يوسف الذي لم يكن سوى عبد ، وهكذا فقد توافرت جميع الاسباب لدى يوسف كي يشعر باليأس . لكن عوضا ً عن ذلك بذل يوسف كل جهد ٍ ممكن في كل عمل ٍ صغير ٍ أوكل اليه ، وسرعان ما لاحظ رئيس السجن اجتهاد يوسف فعهد اليه بادارة السجن ، وفي نهاية المطاف ارتقى يوسف الى اعلى السلم . من عفونة السجن الى فخامة قصر فرعون . 
اتبع مثال يوسف وابذل كل جهد لديك حتى في ابسط الاعمال . اعتبر ذلك جزءا ً من تدريبك  لخدمة الرب  . كن واثقا ً بأن الله يرى جهودك وتذكر بأنه قادر ٌ على قلب الظروف والاحوال لما فيه خيرك ومصلحتك .


----------



## fauzi (6 ديسمبر 2013)

801 - وسط صخب العالم وموسيقى الشر تعزف وطبول الإثم تطرق وتصم الآذان ، وانياب الشيطان ومخالبه  تحيط بنا والشرار الاحمر يخرج من عينيه وسط ضحكات ٍ شامتة . وسط الصراخ العالي ، وسط ابواق الجحيم ، وسط الانين والبكاء والنحيب ، يأتي . يأتي ويقف على ابوابنا ، يأتي ويطرق ، يأتي ويداوم الطرق ، لا يمل ، يأتي . يهمس احيانا ً ويعلو صوته احيانا ً : 
" هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. " 
هل تسمع ؟
" إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي. " (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 3: 20 " 

يسكت الصخب ، يوقف الشر ، يطرد الشيطان ، يُلقه ِ  بعيدا ً ويملأ القلب والحياة بخلاصه  . وسط عواصف  المعاناة ، وسط زوبعة التجربة ، وسط السنة النار الحارقة ، في الجزر عندما ينحسر المد والماء ، في الظلام والسحب القاتمة تحجب ضوء الشمس ، والبرد يفترس الاطراف ويزحف نحو القلب ، والخوف يزلزل النفس ويمزقها ، يأتي ، يأتي ويقف على ابوابنا ، يأتي ويطرق ، يأتي ويداوم الطرق ، لا يمل ، يأتي ، يأتي وينادي : 
" هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. " 
هل تسمع ؟ هل تسمع طرقاتي ؟ إن سمعت صوتي افتح الباب لادخل اليك واتعشى معك وانت معي . 
فيهرب الخطر ويبعد الخوف ، ويحل السلام والامان ويمتلئ القلب بفرحته .
وسط المياه الراكدة ، وسط شحوب النور ، وسط اللون الرمادي . حين تفتر حياتنا ، حين تتأرجح عواطفنا ، حين تتعثر اقدامنا وتخور قوانا . لما نجد انفسنا متأرجحين  بين البينين ، لا حرارة فينا ولا برودة  ، يأتي ،  يأتي ويقف على ابوابنا ، يأتي ويطرق ، يأتي ويداوم الطرق ، لا يمل ، يأتي . يأتي ويوقظنا : 
" هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ . " 
افتح عينيك ، افتح اذنيك  واسمع لادخل اليك لأتعشى واقيم معك ، لأملأ حياتك بوجودي ، فتعود الحرارة ، تغلي الدماء ، تعلو الامواج ، يتفجر النور القوي المبهر . 
في آخر الطريق عندما تصل الى نهاية الحياة ، حين يقف الزمن  وتنتهي الايام ، عندما تصل الدعوة للعودة ، للانطلاق الى السماء ، حين ينادي المنادي بالذهاب . ونحن نسير  في الوادي المظلم ويقودنا الموت بوشاحه ِ الاسود للنهاية ، يأتي ، يأتي ويطرق بجوارنا ، يأتي ويقرع ابواب ارادتنا  ووعينا لنفتح . نفتح عيوننا وقلوبنا له ، نفتح له الطريق ليصاحبنا ، ليرافقنا ويسير معنا . ويتقدمنا  ، يخطو امامنا  ،  يعبد الطريق ويسهّله لنا ، يفتح كل الابواب امامنا . في كل وقت ، في كل موقف ، في كل منحنى ً في حياتك ، عند كل منعطف دائما ً يقف . 
هل تسمع طرقاته ؟


----------



## fauzi (7 ديسمبر 2013)

802 - قد يكون لقاء المرء باصدقائه وزملاء دراسته القدامى  امرا ً ملفتا ً للنظر وباعثا ً على التفاؤل . هل نجح احد  هؤلاء في تحقيق طموحاته واحلامه ؟ إن الناس يتغيرون بصورة جذرية وقد تكون هذه التغيرات مفاجئة ٍ لنا  . في هذا الجزء من قصة يوسف تحققت احلام يوسف حرفيا ً ، وقد تبين ليوسف ان اخوته قد تغيروا ولا سيما يهوذا كما هو حاله ايضا ً . لنستمع معا ً لما تقوله كلمة الرب 

سفر التكوين 44 : 18 – 34 
18 ثم تقدم إليه يهوذا وقال: استمع يا سيدي. ليتكلم عبدك كلمة في أذني سيدي ولا يحم غضبك على عبدك، لأنك مثل فرعون

19 سيدي سأل عبيده قائلا: هل لكم أب أوأخ

20 فقلنا لسيدي: لنا أب شيخ، وابن شيخوخة صغير، مات أخوه وبقي هو وحده لأمه، وأبوه يحبه

21 فقلت لعبيدك: انزلوا به إلي فأجعل نظري عليه

22 فقلنا لسيدي: لايقدر الغلام أن يترك أباه، وإن ترك أباه يموت

23 فقلت لعبيدك: إن لم ينزل أخوكم الصغير معكم لا تعودوا تنظرون وجهي

24 فكان لما صعدنا إلى عبدك أبي أننا أخبرناه بكلام سيدي

25 ثم قال أبونا: ارجعوا اشتروا لنا قليلا من الطعام

26 فقلنا: لا نقدر أن ننزل، وإنما إذا كان أخونا الصغير معنا ننزل، لأننا لا نقدر أن ننظر وجه الرجل وأخونا الصغير ليس معنا

27 فقال لنا عبدك أبي: أنتم تعلمون أن امرأتي ولدت لي اثنين

28 فخرج الواحد من عندي ، وقلت: إنما هو قد افترس افتراسا، ولم أنظره إلى الآن

29 فإذا أخذتم هذا أيضا من أمام وجهي وأصابته أذية، تنزلون شيبتي بشر إلى الهاوية

30 فالآن متى جئت إلى عبدك أبي، والغلام ليس معنا، ونفسه مرتبطة بنفسه

31 يكون متى رأى أن الغلام مفقود، أنه يموت، فينزل عبيدك شيبة عبدك أبينا بحزن إلى الهاوية

32 لأن عبدك ضمن الغلام لأبي قائلا: إن لم أجئ به إليك أصر مذنبا إلى أبي كل الأيام

33 فالآن ليمكث عبدك عوضا عن الغلام، عبدا لسيدي، ويصعد الغلام مع إخوته

34 لأني كيف أصعد إلى أبي والغلام ليس معي ؟ لئلا أنظر الشر الذي يصيب أبي


سفر التكوين 45 : 1 – 15 
1 فلم يستطع يوسف أن يضبط نفسه لدى جميع الواقفين عنده فصرخ: أخرجوا كل إنسان عني. فلم يقف أحد عنده حين عرف يوسف إخوته بنفسه

2 فأطلق صوته بالبكاء ، فسمع المصريون وسمع بيت فرعون

3 وقال يوسف لإخوته: أنا يوسف. أحي أبي بعد ؟ فلم يستطع إخوته أن يجيبوه، لأنهم ارتاعوا منه

4 فقال يوسف لإخوته: تقدموا إلي. فتقدموا. فقال: أنا يوسف أخوكم الذي بعتموه إلى مصر

5 والآن لا تتأسفوا ولا تغتاظوا لأنكم بعتموني إلى هنا، لأنه لاستبقاء حياة أرسلني الله قدامكم

6 لأن للجوع في الأرض الآن سنتين. وخمس سنين أيضا لا تكون فيها فلاحة ولا حصاد

7 فقد أرسلني الله قدامكم ليجعل لكم بقية في الأرض وليستبقي لكم نجاة عظيمة

8 فالآن ليس أنتم أرسلتموني إلى هنا بل الله. وهو قد جعلني أبا لفرعون وسيدا لكل بيته ومتسلطا على كل أرض مصر

9 أسرعوا واصعدوا إلى أبي وقولوا له: هكذا يقول ابنك يوسف: قد جعلني الله سيدا لكل مصر . انزل إلي. لا تقف

10 فتسكن في أرض جاسان وتكون قريبا مني، أنت وبنوك وبنو بنيك وغنمك وبقرك وكل مالك

11 وأعولك هناك، لأنه يكون أيضا خمس سنين جوعا. لئلا تفتقر أنت وبيتك وكل ما لك

12 وهوذا عيونكم ترى، وعينا أخي بنيامين، أن فمي هو الذي يكلمكم

13 وتخبرون أبي بكل مجدي في مصر وبكل مارأيتم، وتستعجلون وتنزلون بأبي إلى هنا

14 ثم وقع على عنق بنيامين أخيه وبكى، وبكى بنيامين على عنقه

15 وقبل جميع إخوته وبكى عليهم. وبعد ذلك تكلم إخوته معه



اراد يوسف ان يرى ما ذا كانت مواقف اخوته قد تغيرت نحو الافضل ام لا لهذا فقد اخضعهم لاختبار ٍ يرى فيه كيفية تعاملهم مع بعضهم البعض ،  فحينما كان يهوذا اصغر سنا ً لم  بكن يبدي ادنى اهتمام باخيه يوسف او بابيه يعقوب لكن يا للتغيير الذي طرأ على هذا الرجل الذي باع اخاه الصغير عبدا ً ذات يوم ٍ يعرض على يوسف ان يصبح هو عبدا ً من اجل انقاذ بنيامين المحبوب . 
تذكر ان الله يستطيع ان يجري تغييرا ً كاملا ً حتى في اكثر الاشخاص انانية . فكر ايضا ً في تمحورك انت شخصيا ً حول ذاتك واسأل الله ان يغفر لك وأن يغيرك انت ايضا ً . كن متيقنا ً بأن الله قادر ٌ على تغيير حياة الاشخاص .


----------



## fauzi (8 ديسمبر 2013)

803 - لا يمكن للاخبار السيئة ان تأتي في وقت ٍ مناسب ، فسواء انفجر اطار سيارتك او مات قريب ٌ لك ، فالاحداث السيئة والمفجعة تحدث كثيرا ً ، لكن هل يمكن ان يخرج شيء ٌ صالح ٌ من هذه الاحداث المؤلمة ؟ . تجري الاحداث الأخيرة في حياة يعقوب في هذا القسم الاخير من سفر التكوين . لقد علمنا عن ارتحال عائلته الى مصر ، وعلمنا عن استمرار المجاعة في مصر ، وقد اصبح ليوسف ابنان :  مَنَسَّى وَأَفْرَايِم ، وقد باركهما يعقوب قبل مماته ِ . وهكذا فقد اثبتت الايام ان يوسف كان على صواب . والآن ماذا ؟ دعنا نقرأ كلمة الله : 


سفر التكوين 50 : 14 – 21 
14 ثُمَّ رَجَعَ يُوسُفُ إِلَى مِصْرَ هُوَ وَإِخْوَتُهُ وَجَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ صَعِدُوا مَعَهُ لِدَفْنِ أَبِيهِ بَعْدَ مَا دَفَنَ أَبَاهُ.
15 وَلَمَّا رَأَى إِخْوَةُ يُوسُفَ أَنَّ أَبَاهُمْ قَدْ مَاتَ، قَالُوا: «لَعَلَّ يُوسُفَ يَضْطَهِدُنَا وَيَرُدُّ عَلَيْنَا جَمِيعَ الشَّرِّ الَّذِي صَنَعْنَا بِهِ».
16 فَأَوَصَوْا إِلَى يُوسُفَ قَائِلِينَ: «أَبُوكَ أَوْصَى قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ قَائِلاً:
17 هكَذَا تَقُولُونَ لِيُوسُفَ: آهِ! اصْفَحْ عَنْ ذَنْبِ إِخْوَتِكَ وَخَطِيَّتِهِمْ، فَإِنَّهُمْ صَنَعُوا بِكَ شَرًّا. فَالآنَ اصْفَحْ عَنْ ذَنْبِ عَبِيدِ إِلهِ أَبِيكَ». فَبَكَى يُوسُفُ حِينَ كَلَّمُوهُ.
18 وَأَتَى إِخْوَتُهُ أَيْضًا وَوَقَعُوا أَمَامَهُ وَقَالُوا: «هَا نَحْنُ عَبِيدُكَ».
19 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يُوسُفُ: «لاَ تَخَافُوا. لأَنَّهُ هَلْ أَنَا مَكَانَ اللهِ ؟
20 أَنْتُمْ قَصَدْتُمْ لِي شَرًّا، أَمَّا اللهُ فَقَصَدَ بِهِ خَيْرًا، لِكَيْ يَفْعَلَ كَمَا الْيَوْمَ، لِيُحْيِيَ شَعْبًا كَثِيرًا.
21 فَالآنَ لاَ تَخَافُوا. أَنَا أَعُولُكُمْ وَأَوْلاَدَكُمْ». فَعَزَّاهُمْ وَطَيَّبَ قُلُوبَهُمْ.


حينما اصبح يوسف عبدا ً اعتقد يعقوب انه مات وبكى بكاء ً مرا ً من شدة اليأس . لكن في نهاية المطاف سمحت مشيئة الله له لا باسترجاع ابنه فحسب بل واحفاده ايضا ً . وهكذا لا يمكن للظروف السيئة ان تكون اكبر من مقدرة الله على تقديم يد العون لنا . لقد استعاد يعقوب ابنه ُ ، كذلك فقد استرجع ايوب عائلته ُ كما ورد في سفر ايوب الاصحاح 42 ، كما استرجعت مريم اخاها لعازر كما ورد في يوحنا الاصحاح 11 ، لهذا لا ينبغي علينا ان نيأس مطلقا ً لاننا ننتمي لاله ٍ محب . لقد اخرج الله خيرا ً من الكثير من الظروف السيئة في حياة يوسف من الاعمال الشريرة التي قام بها اخوته ُ ومن الاتهامات الباطلة لزوجة فوطيفار ومن اهمال ساقي الملك ومن سنوات المجاعة السبع . وهكذا فقد تعلم يوسف من خلال هذه التجارب التي مر بها ان الله قادر ٌ على تحويل الشر الى خير في حياة من يثقون به .
 ما هي الظروف السيئة التي تمر بها ؟ يمكنك ان تضع ثقتك في الله لانه يستطيع كما تعلّم يوسف ان يهيمن على مقاصد الناس الشريرة ويحولها الى مقاصده ِ الصالحة .


----------



## fauzi (9 ديسمبر 2013)

804 - لاكثر من ثلاث سنوات صاحبوه ،  تبعوه في كل مكان ذهب اليه . لم يفارقوه نهارا ً وليلا ً ، التفوا جميعا ً حوله . منذ دعاهم ليتبعوه وهم معه . كان التلاميذ دائما ً مع المسيح ، لم يغب عنهم الا لحظات ٍ قصيرة ٍ قليلة . اكلوا وشربوا معه ، عاصروا اعماله وشاركوه  في معجزاته . وقفوا بجواره . سمعوا كلامه وارتشفوا بلذة ٍ تعاليمه . شرح لهم ما لم يفهموا  وتعلموا . تبعوه حتى جثسيماني ، رأوه وهو  على الصليب ، بعضهم عن قرب وبعضهم من بعيد . رأوا جروحه ، سمعوا أناته وصراخه ، عاينوا موته ودفنه في القبر ، هاجمهم اليأس  والاحباط والفشل والايدي تضعه في القبر وتدحرج عليه الحجر . ثم لفظه الموت ، لم يستطع ان يحفظه ، سلمه لهم مرة ً اخرى مقاما ً منتصرا ً . وظهر لهم ، الابواب مغلقة . وسط الخوف من اليهود وشعور اليأس القاتل . حين حسبوا ان النهاية قد حلّت والفرحة قد ماتت والصحبة قد انفرطت . جاء يسوع ووقف في الوسط وقال لهم : " سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ " (  إنجيل يوحنا 20: 26) وفرحوا جدا ً إذ رأوه . تهللو به لكنه فارقهم . بعد ان قضى وقتا ً معهم ذهب ، اختفى كما جاء . وانتظروا ، ملوا الانتظار ، لم يستطيعوا الصبر ، ماذا يفعلون الآن . قفز بطرس ووقف . نفض التراب عن ملابسه وقال : " أَنَا أَذْهَبُ لأَتَصَيَّدَ " فكوا الشباك وفردوا القلاع والقوا شباكهم للصيد بأيد ٍ متخاذلة هزيلة . ضاع حماسهم ، خبت حيويتهم ، فقدوا  رجائهم ، بعيون ٍ دامعة سهروا الليل كله . اين السمك الذي اعتادوا ان يمسكوه . نسوا كيف يصطادون ، لم يعودوا يعرفون . اختفت خبرتهم ، فقدت اصابعهم قوتها وليونتها ورشاقتها ، هجرتهم مهارتهم ، لم يعودوا صيادين بارعين ،  لم يعودوا شيئا ً بالمرة . لموا شباكهم وجمعوها . وفي الفجر عند مجيء الصباح والشمس تصحو وترتفع في الافق ، رأوه . "   وَقَفَ يَسُوعُ عَلَى الشَّاطِئِ"   جاء اليهم ، لما كان الصبح وقف المسيح امامهم . قفزت قلوبهم فرحا ً عندما عرفوه ، صرخوا في نشوة " هُوَ الرَّبُّ "  هو الرب . لن يتصيدوا سمكا ً بعد اليوم ، سيكونون صيادي ناس كما وعدهم . لن يمتهنوا الصيد بعد اليوم ، سيكونون رعاة ً ورسلا ً لرعية الله .
الا تشعر احيانا ً بالاحباط والفشل حين تتلبد الغيوم فوق رأسك ؟ الا  تفكر احيانا ً في أن تهجر ارسالية الله وتطوي ذراعيك وتسند  رأسك حزينا ً ؟  انظر هو هناك ، حين يأتي الصبح ستجده ، يقف  ينتظرك على الشاطئ .


----------



## fauzi (10 ديسمبر 2013)

805 - اذا اضطررت ذات يوم ٍ  لتعلم شيء  ما لم  ترد  تعلمه فلا بد  انك تعرف مقدار الانضباط اللازم لذلك  . ومهما كان موضوع الدراسة فلا بد من قيامك بالكثير من البحث  والتنقيب والعمل الجاد . إن التعلم ليس بالأمر الهين بل هو امر ٌ صعب ٌ يتطلب الكثير من الجهد ،  فهو لا يشبه نزول المنحدرات بل يشبه صعود الجبال ، انه عمل ٌ  شاق ٌ حقا ً . في هذا الجزء من قصة الخروج يقوم الله بارسال موسى لمواجهة فرعون . كان رد فعل فرعون على ذلك هو انه جعل العبرانيين  يعملون ويكدحون اكثر من ذي قبل . ورغم تذمر موسى الا ان الله وعد بالخلاص . وهنا بدأت عملية حسم الأمر . لنقرأ  ما تقوله  الكلمة المقدسة : 


سفر الخروج 5 : 17 – 23 
  17 فقال: متكاسلون أنتم ، متكاسلون لذلك تقولون: نذهب ونذبح للرب

18 فالآن اذهبوا اعملوا . وتبن لا يعطى لكم ومقدار اللبن تقدمونه

19 فرأى مدبرو بني إسرائيل أنفسهم في بلية إذ قيل لهم لا تنقصوا من لبنكم أمر كل يوم بيومه

20 وصادفوا موسى وهارون واقفين للقائهم حين خرجوا من لدن فرعون

21 فقالوا لهما: ينظر الرب إليكما ويقضي، لأنكما أنتنتما رائحتنا في عيني فرعون وفي عيون عبيده حتى تعطيا سيفا في أيديهم ليقتلونا

22 فرجع موسى إلى الرب وقال: يا سيد، لماذا أسأت إلى هذا الشعب ؟ لماذا أرسلتني

23 فإنه منذ دخلت إلى فرعون لأتكلم باسمك، أساء إلى هذا الشعب. وأنت لم تخلص شعبك . 



لم يكن موسى راضيا ً عن الطرق التي ينتهجها الله ، وعلى الرغم من رسالة الله او بالاحرى بسببها زاد فرعون  من عبء العمل على العبرانيين . اعترض موسى بأن الله لا يتدخل لانقاذ الشعب . كان موسى يتوقع نتائج اسرع  ومشاكل اقل ، لكن حينما يعمل الله فمن المتوقع ان تستمر المعاناة والعقبات والضيقات ، لكن في الوقت نفسه يمكننا ان نكون واثقين بان لكل ضيق ٍ قصد ٌ عند الله لتعليمنا او لتأديبنا او لمعاقبتنا او لتسليم قصد ٍ من مقاصده ِ . في رسالة يعقوب الاصحاح الاول من العدد الثاني وحتى العدد الرابع نقرأ آيات ٍ تشجعنا على ان نفرح حينما  تعترض المشاكل طريقنا ، فالمشاكل تعلّمنا :
اولا ً-  أن نثق بأن  الله سيفعل ماهو لخيرنا ومصلحتنا 
ثانيا ً – ان نبحث عن طرق ٍ لتمجيد الرب في وضعنا الحالي .
ثالثا ً – ان نتذكر بأن الله لن يتركنا .
رابعا ً – ان نترقب خطة الله لنا .


----------



## max mike (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوع جمييييييييييل جدا جدا وتأملات رائعة​*


----------



## fauzi (11 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *موضوع جمييييييييييل جدا جدا وتأملات رائعة​*



شكرا max mike ... الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (11 ديسمبر 2013)

806 - حين تكون وحدك هل تشعر بالوحدة ؟ هل تكون وحيدا ً ؟ هل تتضايق ، تتألم ووتحزن ؟ تكتئب وتهرب من الوحدة وتندفع خارجا ً باحثا ً عن آخرين ينقذونك من وحدتك أم تتمتع بالوحدة ، تتمتع بأن تكون وحدك ، وحدك مع الله  ؟ حين تكون وحدك مع الله لا تكون وحيدا ً معزولا ً وحدك . الوحدة مع الله خلوة ٌ واختلاء ٌ وصحبة ورفقة ٌ وشركة معه . حينئذ ٍ لا يكون للعالم كله وزنا ً أو اهمية ، انت والله معا ً . كان موسى وحده وسط البرية وجائه الله في العليقة المشتعلة بالنار وتحدث معه وكلفه باعظم مهمة ٍ وحقق موسى ما اراده  الله . كان يعقوب وحده ، بقي وحده وصارعه انسان حتى طلوع الفجر . في وحدته تقابل مع الله وخرج من خلوته ِ أميرا ً منتصرا ً . كان جدعون وحده وظهر له الله وطلب منه ان يخلّص شعبه . تأكد جدعون من دعوة الله وحارب وانتصر واصبح جبار بأس . كان كرنيليوس يصلي وحده . كان وحده مختليا ً بالله ، وارسل الله له ملاكه ُ يعلن ان صلواته صعدت امام الله . وكان بطرس على السطح وحده يصلي الى الله بعيدا ً عن الناس ، ورأى رؤيا وسمع صوتا ً وقبل مهمة من الله للذهاب الى الامم . وكان يوحنا الحبيب وحده معزولا ً وحيدا ً في جزيرة بطمس وكشف الله له رؤياه واعلن له اعلاناته الخالدة العتيدة . ويدعوك المسيح الى ان تدخل مخدعك وتغلق بابك وتصلي ، حينئذ ٍ ترى الله وتسمع الله  ، في وحدتك في صحبة الله . حين تشعر بهزال ٍ روحي ، حين تضعف روحك ، اذهب وحدك الى  الله ، اختلي به ، انفصل عن العالم ، تنل قوة ً روحية وملئا ً روحيا ً يجدد علاقتك مع الله . حين تضغط الحياة عليك ، حين تشعر بالضعف والعجز والهزيمة اهرب الى مكان ٍ هادئ ، ابتعد عن كل شيء ، ابق َ وحدك وادعو الله ليحضر اليك في خلوتك وامتلئ بالقوة والنصرة والفرحة . العيش وسط الزحام يحرمك من ان تكون مع الله . الله لا يظهر كثيرا ً في الزحام . الله لا يتكلم كثيرا ً في الضجيج ، ولو ظهر في الزحام قد لا تراه ، ولو تكلم في الضجيج قد لا تسمعه . اختلي به وحدك ، وحدك معه ، وحدك مع الله تره ُ وتسمعه .


----------



## fauzi (12 ديسمبر 2013)

807 - ربما سمعت اشخاص يقولون بصعوبة التعامل مع الاطفال في عمر السنتين قائلين على سبيل المثال : ان ابنهم عنيد ٌ كالحائط ، وفي كثير من الاحيان يبدي الاطفال عناد ً على شكل نوبات ٍ من الغضب يختبر مقدرة اكبر الاشخاص على التحمل . في هذا الجزء من قصة الخروج يضرب الله ارض مصر بعشر ضربات ، كانت كل ضربة ٍ بمثابة رسالة الى فرعون والعالم اجمع بأن الله هو صاحب السيادة المطلقة ، لكن للاسف الشديد لم يفهم فرعون  قصد الرب الى ان فقد ابنه البكر ، وهكذا احيانا ً يكون العناد مهلكا ً . لنقرأ ما تقوله كلمة الله 


سفر الخروج 11 : 1 – 10 

1 ثم قال الرب لموسى ضربة واحدة ايضا اجلب على فرعون و على مصر بعد ذلك يطلقكم من هنا و عندما يطلقكم يطردكم طردا من هنا بالتمام

2 تكلم في مسامع الشعب ان يطلب كل رجل من صاحبه و كل امراة من صاحبتها امتعة فضة و امتعة ذهب

3 و اعطى الرب نعمة للشعب في عيون المصريين و ايضا الرجل موسى كان عظيما جدا في ارض مصر في عيون عبيد فرعون و عيون الشعب

4 و قال موسى هكذا يقول الرب اني نحو نصف الليل اخرج في وسط مصر

5 فيموت كل بكر في ارض مصر من بكر فرعون الجالس على كرسيه الى بكر الجارية التي خلف الرحى و كل بكر بهيمة

6 و يكون صراخ عظيم في كل ارض مصر لم يكن مثله و لا يكون مثله ايضا

7 و لكن جميع بني اسرائيل لا يسنن كلب لسانه اليهم لا الى الناس و لا الى البهائم لكي تعلموا ان الرب يميز بين المصريين و اسرائيل

8 فينزل الي جميع عبيدك هؤلاء و يسجدون لي قائلين اخرج انت و جميع الشعب الذين في اثرك و بعد ذلك اخرج ثم خرج من لدن فرعون في حمو الغضب

9 و قال الرب لموسى لا يسمع لكما فرعون لكي تكثر عجائبي في ارض مصر

10 و كان موسى و هرون يفعلان كل هذه العجائب امام فرعون و لكن شدد الرب قلب فرعون فلم يطلق بني اسرائيل من ارضه



رغم ان فرعون تلقى العديد من التحذيرات الا انه رفض ان يطيع  الله  . قبل ان تبدأ الضربة العاشرة اعلن موسى وهارون ما يعتزم الله القيام به إن رفض فرعون ان يطلق الشعب ، لكن فرعون رفض ان يصغي وقام بتقسية قلبه ِ وقد أدى هذا الى جلب الألم والمعاناة على فرعون وعلى بلده ِ بأكملها . 
إن معاندة الله تؤدي الى العصيان أما حينما تتوقف عن عنادك واصرارك على اتباع طريقك الخاص وحينما تبدأ في الخضوع لله فسوف يفاجئك الله بالامور الايجابية التي سيفعلها في حياتك .


----------



## max mike (12 ديسمبر 2013)

fauzi قال:


> 807 -
> إن معاندة الله تؤدي الى العصيان أما حينما تتوقف عن عنادك واصرارك على اتباع طريقك الخاص وحينما تبدأ في الخضوع لله فسوف يفاجئك الله بالامور الايجابية التي سيفعلها في حياتك .




*فعلا كلام مظبوط جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يعطينا نعمة الخضوع ليه ولأوامره 

موضوعك رائع جدا استاذى فوزى
متاااااااااابع​*


----------



## fauzi (13 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *فعلا كلام مظبوط جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ربنا يعطينا نعمة الخضوع ليه ولأوامره
> 
> موضوعك رائع جدا استاذى فوزى
> متاااااااااابع​*



شكرا max mike ... الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (13 ديسمبر 2013)

808 - في كل يوم يكتشف العلماء في جميع انحاء العالم اعجاز خليقة الله . وبعيدا ً عن مجهر العالم ومشرط الباحث وتحاليل المحلل الفاحص ، اذا نظرنا حولنا بتدقيق وتركيز نمتلئ بالعجب والاعجاب بخليقة الله . هل ارسلت نظرك مرة ً بعيدا ً الى اعلى ، الى الافلاك والاجرام السماوية . بدون مركبة فضاء ، بدون تلسكوب يكشف الاسرار ترى عقود ثريا تزين قبة السماء . نجوم ٌ تتلألأ  وكأنها تتسامر معا ً ، اقمار ٌ تلمع كأنها ترسل اشارات . حركة ٌ دائبة ٌ دائما ً لا تتوقف فإذا بصفحة السماء تتغير وتتبدل باستمرار . هل مددت يدك الى زهرة ً في بستانك ؟ هل لمستها واحسست بمخمل ورقها ؟ هل تأملت الوانها وذوبان الالوان بعضها في بعض باعجاز ٍ لا يصل اليه اي فنان ؟ تأمل حركتها على فرعها كأنها تتنفس وهي تتحرك ، وكأنها ترقص بحركة الهواء . لا خطأ لا نقص ، لا عجز لاتقصير ، دقة ً متناهية ً في نمنمتها . هل تلقيت على كفك قطرة ماء ٍ من جدول يجري بين ضفتيه رقراق الماء ؟ هل شاهدت انعكاس الضوء وتكسره داخلها ، الا تشبه قطعة ماس صافية ؟ بكل الاهتمام ، بكل العناية بكل الحب صنع الله كل الاشياء . ناهيك عن الانسان ، كيف شكّل اعضائه ، كيف علّمها أداء الحياة . كل حركة تنفس ، كل نبضة قلب ، كل انسياب دم ٍ في شريان ٍ معجزة ، معجزة حياة . وفوق حركة الجسد حركة العقل وجولة الفكر وخلود الروح . هكذا صنع الله الخلق ، هكذا جبلنا وهكذا بمعجزة ٍ يدير حياتنا ويحرّكها . هل رأيت الفخّاري وهو يصنع اوانيه  الفخّارية المتعددة الاشكال ، هل رأيته وهو ينحني على دولابه ويحركه بقدميه بسرعة معينة محددة ؟  هل رأيته وهو يلمس الطين الذي وضعه على الدولاب بانامله ِ بدقة ٍ وعناية ؟ هل رأيت عينيه مثبتتين على الاناء تفحص كل ذرة ٍ فيه بكل ما فيه من انتباه ؟ هل استمعت الى همس شفتيه او  نبض قلبه وهو يرفع الاناء التام الصنع بيديه ؟ هكذا يصنع الفخاري اوانيه ، فكم وكم يصنع الله وهو يخلق خلائقه ؟ 
"  	لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ عَمَلُهُ ، مَخْلُوقِينَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ لأَعْمَال صَالِحَةٍ ، قَدْ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَأَعَدَّهَا لِكَيْ نَسْلُكَ فِيهَا.  " (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 2: 10 ) .


----------



## fauzi (15 ديسمبر 2013)

809 - كم مرة صليت لاجل بركة من عند الرب ، وهل استسلمت سريعا ً حينما  تأنى الرب أن يجيبك  واوقفت الصلاة واقنعت نفسك  ان الله لا يريد ان يعطيك اياها ؟ لم يكن الامر هكذا مع يعقوب في سفر التكوين الاصحاح 32 بل صار يعقوب يصارع حتى طلوع الفجر . وقال له الرب اتركني فقال  يعقوب : " لاَ أُطْلِقُكَ إِنْ لَمْ تُبَارِكْنِي  " ( سفر التكوين 32 : 26 )  وتشبث به وتمسك حتى نال اعظم بركة . وقال له الله : "  لاَ يُدْعَى اسْمُكَ فِي مَا بَعْدُ يَعْقُوبَ بَلْ إِسْرَائِيلَ ، لأَنَّكَ جَاهَدْتَ مَعَ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ وَقَدَرْتَ». " 
هل تجاهد في صلاتك لنيل البركة ؟ هل تنتظر وتتوقع بسكوت خلاص الله ؟ قد يتأنى في ان يجيب طلبتك لكنه وإن تأنى يستجيب ، لذلك قل له : "  لاَ أُطْلِقُكَ إِنْ لَمْ تُبَارِكْنِي  "


----------



## fauzi (15 ديسمبر 2013)

810 - 
تخبرنا هذه الآيات كيف قام العبرانيون بتنفيذ اوامر الله فيما يتعلق ببناء خيمة الاجتماع التي كانت بمثابة موضع ٍ متنقل ٍ لعبادة الله . تشتمل الآيات الواردة في سفر الخروج من الاصحاح 35 الى 40  على  بعض التوجيهات بشأن يوم السبت  ووصف ٍ للمواد المستخدمة في بناء خيمة الاجتماع والعديد من القصص والحكايات المتنوعة 


سفر الخروج 35 : 30 – 35 
30وقال موسى لبني اسرائيل انظروا. قد دعا الرب بصلئيل بن أوري بن حور من سبط يهوذا باسمه.

31 وملأه من روح الله بالحكمة والفهم والمعرفة وكل صنعة

32 ولاختراع مخترعات. ليعمل في الذهب والفضة والنحاس

33 ونقش حجارة للترصيع ونجارة الخشب. ليعمل في كل صنعة من المخترعات.

34 وجعل في قلبه ان يعلم هو وأهوليآب بن أخيساماك من سبط دان.

35 قد ملأهما حكمة قلب ليصنعا كل عمل النقّاش والحائك الحاذق والطرّاز في الاسمانجوني والارجوان والقرمز والبوص وكل عمل النسّاج. صانعي كل صنعة ومخترعي المخترعات.

طلب موسى من الاشخاص الذين يتمتعون بمهارات ٍ مختلفة ٍ ان يساعدوا في صنع خيمة الاجتماع ، وهكذا فقد قام الاشخاص البارعون بالحياكة باسهام ٍ هام ٍ الا وهو صنع القماش  . كما قام بصلئيل وأهوليآب   وهما رجلان يتمتعان بمهارات ٍ فنية ٍ عالية بالمساهمة في نقش الجواهر وحفر الخشب وما الى ذلك .
لقد وهب الله كل شخص ٍ من اولاده المؤمنين مواهب وامكانات خاصة ، ونحن مسؤولون عن تطوير هذه القدرات  واستخدامها لمجد الله . وينبغي علينا جميعا ً ان نتذكر هذا المبدأ في وقتنا الحاضر لا سيما  وان بيت الله ليس مبنى ً بالمعنى الحرفي بل كنيسة ً تتألف من جسد المؤمنين ، كذلك هنالك العديد من المهام التي تبدو في ظاهرها عديمة الاهمية لكنها في واقع الامر هامة ٌ لاستمرار عمل الكنيسة على اكمل وجه .


----------



## fauzi (17 ديسمبر 2013)

811 - منذ قيام كنيسة الرب منذ عصر المسيحية الاول واولاد الله يُضطهدون لاجل  اسمه . ما ان صعد المسيح الى السماء وبدأ  الرسل ينفذون ارساليته وهم يواجهون الاضطهاد . امسكوا بهم ، القوا بهم في السجون ، ضربوهم ، عذبوهم ، رجموهم وقتلوهم . سلسلة من الاضطهاد المخزي الذي لوث وجه التاريخ وشوه صورته . حكام ٌ بغاة ، وحوش ٌ وطغاة  ، تلذذوا  وتفننوا بتعذيب وقتل الشهداء . تجربوا في هُزء ٍ وجلد في قيود ٍ وحبس ، رُجموا ، نُشروا ، جُرّبوا ، ماتوا قتلا ً بالسيف . القي بهم الى الوحوش تفترسهم ، أحرقوا ودُفنوا احياء . لم يتراجعوا ، لم ينكروا سيدهم ، لم يستسلموا ، لم يخوروا أو يفشلوا . "  لاَ نَفْشَلُ ، بَلْ وَإِنْ كَانَ إِنْسَانُنَا الْخَارِجُ يَفْنَى، فَالدَّاخِلُ يَتَجَدَّدُ يَوْمًا فَيَوْمًا. لأَنَّ خِفَّةَ ضِيقَتِنَا الْوَقْتِيَّةَ تُنْشِئُ لَنَا أَكْثَرَ فَأَكْثَرَ ثِقَلَ مَجْدٍ أَبَدِيًّا. وَنَحْنُ غَيْرُ نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى الأَشْيَاءِ الَّتِي تُرَى، بَلْ إِلَى الَّتِي لاَ تُرَى. لأَنَّ الَّتِي تُرَى وَقْتِيَّةٌ، وَأَمَّا الَّتِي لاَ تُرَى فَأَبَدِيَّةٌ. "  (رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 4 : 16 – 18 ) . 
هذا الذي جعل اول الشهداء استفانوس يقف شامخا ً عالي الرأس امام المجمع . في ايمان ٍ وفي قوة ، في اصرار ٍ وفي عزم ، فبدا وجهه امام الجميع كأنه وجه ملاك . وقف وهو عالم ٌ ان ساعته قد اقتربت يقول لهم : " أَنْتُمْ دَائِمًا تُقَاوِمُونَ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ . . كَمَا كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ كَذلِكَ أَنْتُمْ ! أَيُّ الأَنْبِيَاءِ لَمْ يَضْطَهِدْهُ آبَاؤُكُمْ ؟ ..... الَّذِينَ أَخَذْتُمُ النَّامُوسَ بِتَرْتِيبِ مَلاَئِكَةٍ وَلَمْ تَحْفَظُوهُ . فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا هذَا حَنِقُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ وَصَرُّوا بِأَسْنَانِهِمْ عَلَيْهِ . وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَشَخَصَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ مُمْتَلِئٌ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، فَرَأَى مَجْدَ اللهِ ، وَيَسُوعَ قَائِمًا عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ . فَقَالَ: «هَا أَنَا أَنْظُرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ مَفْتُوحَةً، وَابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَائِمًا عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ». فَصَاحُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَسَدُّوا آذَانَهُمْ، وَهَجَمُوا عَلَيْهِ بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ، وَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَرَجَمُوهُ ...... فَكَانُوا يَرْجُمُونَ اسْتِفَانُوسَ وَهُوَ يَدْعُو وَيَقُولُ: «أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ اقْبَلْ رُوحِي».ثُمَّ جَثَا عَلَى رُكْبَتَيْهِ وَصَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «يَا رَبُّ، لاَ تُقِمْ لَهُمْ هذِهِ الْخَطِيَّةَ». وَإِذْ قَالَ هذَا رَقَدَ .  " (  سفر أعمال الرسل 7 )  ملحمة تعذيب واستشهاد ، ملحمة ظلم واضطهاد . هكذا نمت وتأسسست كنيسة المسيح . وما يزال العالم يضطهد اولاد الله ، يطاردهم في كل مكان ، يتعقبهم بحقده وظلمه . وما يزال الشهداء في مسالك الارض يتساقطون ، تتساقط اجسادهم وتعلو ارواحهم . لا يتراجعون ، لا ينكرون ، لا يستسلمون ، لا يخورون ، لا يفشلون ، لأن لهم " هذَا الْكَنْزُ فِي أَوَانٍ خَزَفِيَّةٍ ، لِيَكُونَ فَضْلُ الْقُوَّةِ للهِ " لا منهم  
 "   مُكْتَئِبِينَ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مُتَضَايِقِينَ. مُتَحَيِّرِينَ ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ يَائِسِينَ . مُضْطَهَدِينَ ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مَتْرُوكِينَ . مَطْرُوحِينَ ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ هَالِكِينَ . حَامِلِينَ فِي الْجَسَدِ كُلَّ حِينٍ إِمَاتَةَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ ، لِكَيْ تُظْهَرَ حَيَاةُ يَسُوعَ  ( 2  كورنثوس 4:   7 – 10 )  سمفونية خالدة  لا يفهمها العالم . لا تخشى " مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا "  ( متى 10 – 28 ) لا تنظر الى ما يُرى بل الى ما لا يُرى ، لا الى الاشياء الوقتية بل الى الابدية  .


----------



## fauzi (18 ديسمبر 2013)

812 - ما من شك ٍ ان كل واحد ٍ  منا نطق بهذه الكلمات في حياته : لا يمكنني دفع ثمن هذا الشيء .... فهناك اشياء باهظة الثمن بحيث يتعذر عليك دفع  ثمنها ، فانت لا تملك ثمنها الآن وقد لا تتمكن من شرائها ابدا ً . يشتمل المقطع الكتابي التالي على المجموعة الاولى من التعليمات المتعلقة بالعبادة والقواعد المتعلقة بالذبائح او التقدمات . من ذلك الحين فصاعدا يصبح من الواضح تماما ً ان ثمن الخطية باهض ٌ للغاية 

سفر اللاويين 4 : 27 – 31 

27 وان اخطأ احد من عامة الارض سهوا بعمله واحدة من مناهي الرب التي لا ينبغي عملها واثم.

28 ثم أعلم بخطيته التي اخطأ بها يأتي بقربانه عنزا من المعز انثى صحيحة عن خطيته التي اخطأ.

29 ويضع يده على راس ذبيحة الخطية ويذبح ذبيحة الخطية في موضع المحرقة.

30 ويأخذ الكاهن من دمها باصبعه ويجعل على قرون مذبح المحرقة ويصبّ سائر دمها الى اسفل المذبح.

31 وجميع شحمها ينزعه كما نزع الشحم عن ذبيحة السلامة ويوقد الكاهن على المذبح رائحة سرور للرب ويكفّر عنه الكاهن فيصفح عنه.

لقد اوضح الله منذ خلقه للانسان ان الخطية تفصل البشر عنه ، وأن  اجرة الخطية هي  موت ، لكن حيث ان الجميع  اخطئوا فقد وضع الله نظام الذبائح  كطريقة ٍ لطلب المغفرة ِ واستعادة العلاقة معه . وحيث ان الله محب ٌ ورحيم ٌ ، فقد قرر منذ البدء انه سيأتي الى العالم ويموت كي يدفع اجرة الخطية الا وهي الموت ،  وقد فعل الله هذا  من خلال ابنه الذي رغم كونه الله تنازل واصبح بشرا ً . لقد ادت الذبائح الحيوانية غرضين اثنين . الغرض الاول : كان الحيوان يحل بصورة رمزية محل الشخص الخاطئ ويدفع اجرة خطيته . 
والغرض الثاني : كان موت الحيوان يمثل هلاك نفس ٍ مقابل خلاص نفس ٍ أخرى . لكن في ازمنة العهد الجديد اصبح موت المسيح هو الذبيحة الاخيرة اللازمة لذلك . فقد اخذ المسيح العقاب  مرة ً واحدة والى الابد عن جميع من يؤمنون  به . لهذا لم تعد الذبائح  الحيوانية لازمة ً ، وقد اصبح بامكان جميع الناس الآن ان يتحرروا من اجرة الخطية عن طريق التحول عن خطاياهم ووضع ثقتهم في المسيح وقبول الغفران الذي يقدمه لهم . 
اشكر الله على تقديم ابنه الوحيد ذبيحة ً من اجلك ثم اخبر شخصا ً آخر عن الخبر المفرح عن الله وعن خلاصه ِ .


----------



## fauzi (18 ديسمبر 2013)

813 - إن معظمنا يحب القصة الكتابية عن الابن الضال لأنها قصتنا ولأننا جميعا ً في حاجة ٍ الى الغفران . ونلاحظ ان الرب لم يحدد في القصة ماذا كانت الكورة البعيدة التي فيها بذّر الابن الأصغر ميراثه ُ ولا حدد كم من الوقت مضى حتى رجع الابن الى نفسه ِ . اننا نملأ هذا الفراغ   من اختباراتنا وحياتنا ومن التجارب التي نتعرض لها  بوسط ماديات هذا العالم والزمان الذي فيه افترقنا عن الله ، وكيف ان محبته تأنت علينا . إن اي مسافة نبتعدها عن محبة الله بعيدة ٌ جدا ً، وإن كل زمن لا  نقضيه في عشرة مع الله طويل ٌ جدا ً ،  ولكن لا توجد مسافة ٌ بعيدة او وقت ٌ طويل يفصلنا عن محبة الله . ومثل الاب الذي كان يتطلع في صبر الى عودة ابنه  يرانا الله عبر الزمانوالمسافات ، فإن خالقنا لا يفقد الرجاء فينا ، لهذا ينبه المسيح على المحبة العظيمة التي تصل الينا وتدعونا للرجوع الى انفسنا وتؤثر في قلوبنا نحو التوبة لكي نقبل الميراث الحقيقي الذي ينتظرنا بين ذراعي أبينا السماوي .


----------



## fauzi (19 ديسمبر 2013)

814  -  
تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي ، لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي الضَّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ». فَبِكُلِّ سُرُورٍ أَفْتَخِرُ بِالْحَرِيِّ فِي ضَعَفَاتِي ، لِكَيْ تَحِلَّ عَلَيَّ قُوَّةُ الْمَسِيحِ. ( 2 كورنثوس 12 : 9  ) 

اذا اصابك عجز ، اذا امسكت بك اعاقة ، اذا حلت بجسدك شوكة ، لا تنزوي في الظل تلوك عجزك ، لا تبكي وتندب حظك ، لا تنطوي حول شوكتك . افتخر في ضعفاتك ، افرح في اضطهاداتك ، نعمته ُ تكفيك . ترنم في احزانك ، هلل في هزيمتك ، نعمته تكفيك 

الله " يُعْطِي الْمُعْيِيَ قُدْرَةً ، وَلِعَدِيمِ الْقُوَّةِ يُكَثِّرُ شِدَّةً.
اَلْغِلْمَانُ يُعْيُونَ وَيَتْعَبُونَ، وَالْفِتْيَانُ يَتَعَثَّرُونَ تَعَثُّرًا.
وَأَمَّا مُنْتَظِرُو الرَّبِّ فَيُجَدِّدُونَ قُوَّةً. يَرْفَعُونَ أَجْنِحَةً كَالنُّسُورِ. يَرْكُضُونَ وَلاَ يَتْعَبُونَ. يَمْشُونَ وَلاَ يُعْيُونَ." 
( إشعياء 40: 29 – 31  )


----------



## fauzi (21 ديسمبر 2013)

805 - لا يوجد كتاب اثر في تاريخ البشرية بعمق مثلما فعل الكتاب المقدس ، ولا يوجد شيء ٌ في الوجود كُتبت عنه المؤلفات التي يستحيل حصرها مثلما حدث مع الكتاب المقدس ، ولا عجب فهو بخلاف الكتب البشرية يناسب كل شعوب العالم متخطيا ً حدود القومية مما يبرهن ان مصدره ُ سماوي ، وهو كتاب كل العصور إذ لا يوجد كتاب ٌ قديم ٌ مثله لا زال البشر يقرأونه ُ بشغف ٍ ولذة ٍ وخشوع مما يدل ان صاحبه ُ هو الله الأزلي الأبدي . عندما كان الشاعر والقصصي الانكليزي الشهير والتر سكوت على فراش الموت قال لصديقه ِ وصهره ِ أن يقرأ له في الكتاب ، ولما نظر ذاك الى المكتبة الضخمة وما فيها من آلاف الكتب سأله : أي كتاب ٍ تقصد ؟ اجاب السير والتر : لا يوجد سوى كتاب ٍ واحد ٍ يجب ان ندعوه الكتاب وهو الكتاب المقدس . نعم ، صدقت يا والتر ، فإن كتاب الكتب هذا هو وحده ُ الكتاب لأنه ُ كتاب الله .


----------



## fauzi (22 ديسمبر 2013)

806 - 

 " اَلسَّمَاوَاتُ تُحَدِّثُ بِمَجْدِ اللهِ، وَالْفَلَكُ يُخْبِرُ بِعَمَلِ يَدَيْهِ.
يَوْمٌ إِلَى يَوْمٍ يُذِيعُ كَلاَمًا، وَلَيْلٌ إِلَى لَيْل يُبْدِي عِلْمًا. "
( سفر المزامير 19: 1 ، 2 )  .

" لأَنَّ أَفْكَارِي لَيْسَتْ أَفْكَارَكُمْ، وَلاَ طُرُقُكُمْ طُرُقِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا عَلَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ، هكَذَا عَلَتْ طُرُقِي عَنْ طُرُقِكُمْ وَأَفْكَارِي عَنْ أَفْكَارِكُمْ . " (سفر إشعياء 55: 8 ، 9 ) .

الرب عظيم ٌ في وسط شعبه ِ ، وَعَال هُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ الشُّعُوبِ. مزمور 99 : 2 

" لاَ مِثْلَ لَكَ يَا رَبُّ ! عَظِيمٌ أَنْتَ ، وَعَظِيمٌ اسْمُكَ فِي الْجَبَرُوتِ. مَنْ لاَ يَخَافُكَ يَا مَلِكَ الشُّعُوبِ ؟ لأَنَّهُ بِكَ يَلِيقُ. لأَنَّهُ فِي جَمِيعِ حُكَمَاءِ الشُّعُوبِ وَفِي كُلِّ مَمَالِكِهِمْ لَيْسَ مِثْلَكَ. " (  سفر إرميا 10: 6 ، 7 ) 

حقا ً الهي أنت عظيم .


----------



## fauzi (22 ديسمبر 2013)

807 - يحيا الانسان حياته ُ ويسير في طريقه ِ ويسعى في عمله وفي داخله ِ خوف . ينشغل  بعمله ، يعرق ويتعب  ، يخسر ويكسب  ، ينجح ويفشل  وفي داخله خوف . يأكل ، يشرب ، يسعد ، يشقى ، يضحك ، يبكي ، يتمتع ، يعاني وفي داخله ِ خوف . يتنقل بين البلاد ، يسافر ، يعبر البحر ،  يطير في الهواء ، يصعد ويهبط وفي داخله ِ خوف ،  خوف ٌ لا يفارقه اينما ذهب ، خوف ٌ يلفه مهما اختفى ، خوف ٌ يحيط به دائما ً ، خوف الموت . في الضوء المبهر يرى عيون الموت ، في الظلام الدامس يرى وجهه ، في سكون الليل يسمع خطواته ،  في صخب النهار يسمع ضحكاته ، لا مفر منه . ويموت مئات المرات خوفا ً من الموت . يحيا مائتا ً ويموت حيا ً بسببه . ويأتي بولس الرسول ويقول :  الموت هو ربح ، الموت مكسب ، الموت نصرة . لا يخاف الموت ، لا يخشاه . ونندهش نحن ، لكنه يقول : " لأَنَّ لِيَ الْحَيَاةَ هِيَ الْمَسِيحُ وَالْمَوْتُ هُوَ رِبْحٌ. " (فيلبي 1: 21 ) لذلك يُصبح الموت ربحا ً لانه له الحياة هي المسيح ، هذه الحياة جعلت الموت ربحا ً . وانت وانا وكل مؤمن يستطيع ان يعيش الحياة التي عاشها بولس ،  هي المسيح  ، لأن " كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ ، أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. اَلَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ ، وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَدٍ، وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُل ، بَلْ مِنَ اللهِ. " (يوحنا 1: 12 ، 13  )  " شُرَكَاءَ الطَّبِيعَةِ الإِلهِيَّةِ "  متحدون معه ، ملتحمون به ،  عائشون فيه  وهو فيهم  . اذا جاء بولس الرسول الآن وتابع رحلاته في العالم ، ماذا يجد ذلك الرحالة العظيم ؟ يجد أناسا ً يعيشون المعرفة ،  علماء ً وفلاسفة ،  مخترعين وبحاثة ، المعرفة حياتهم  . يجد رجالا ً ونساء ً يعيشون الثروة والغنى ، الذهب والفضة ، المال حياتهم . يجد افرادا ً يعيشون الشهرة تحت الاضواء والتصفيق والتهليل ، الشهرة ُ حياتهم . يجد من يسعون ويعيشون السلطة ، تنحني الهامات امامهم وتسجد  ، النفوذ حياتهم .  يجد ذلك كله حوله ، لكنه يرى في قلوبهم خوف الموت وفي اجسادهم برودة الموت . يرى ذلك فيحزن ،  ويجدد تأكيده ُ واكتشافه : " لأَنَّ لِيَ الْحَيَاةَ هِيَ الْمَسِيحُ وَالْمَوْتُ هُوَ رِبْحٌ . "  
اعظم تجارة لك هي المسيح . المسيح حياة ، المسيح الابدي فيك ،  فحياتك ابدية . حياتك هنا  هي المسيح  إذ  لك طبيعته الالهية والطبيعة الالهية ليست طبيعة موت . حياتك هناك هي المسيح ، هناك تحيا ابديته معه ، هناك تتمجد مجده الابدي .


----------



## fauzi (23 ديسمبر 2013)

808 - فقد والدي عمله مؤخرا ً ، وقد زعزع هذا عالمي نهائيا ً حيث انه يدفع نفقات تعليمي ، فكيف استمر في الدراسة أو أين يمكن أن أعمل ؟ هكذا تمركزت افكاري على اموري وعلى كيف أُعين نفسي . اوقفت نصف مناهج الدراسة وبدأت ابحث عن عمل وكنت ُ  محبط ، ثم اتجهت نحو الله  اسئله : ماذا افعل ؟ وذكرني الله بما سبق ان سمعته في درس الكتاب المقدس وهو ان الظروف الصعبة فرصة ٌ لتمجيد الله . ادهشتني هذه الفكرة كثيرا ً لأنه كيف امجّد الله في هذه الحالة ؟ وبحثا ً عن جواب اتجهت الى الكتاب فوجدت ما جاء في انجيل يوحنا 16 : 33 " 	قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سَلاَمٌ . فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ ، وَلكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ». " وتحققت ان ضيق هذه الحياة ليس فقط امرا ً متوقعا ً ولكن حضور الله يزداد في وسطه ، وملئني قول الكتاب بالتعزية .


----------



## fauzi (24 ديسمبر 2013)

809 - كثيرون يخطأون وهم يتصورون ان الخلاص سهل ٌ  ميسورٌ   متاح ٌ دائما ً . هو متاح ٌ فعلا ً  ، من حق كل من يؤمن ويُقبل الى المسيح نادما ً يطلب بايمان ،  لكنه ليس سهلا ً رخيصا ً  .  يعقب خطوة التوبة والخلاص خطوة الاتّباع ،  واتباع المسيح ليس نزهة ً مريحة ، اتّباع المسيح صعب . بينما كان المسيح يسير وسط الجموع جائه شاب ٌ وقال : " يَا سَيِّدُ، أَتْبَعُكَ أَيْنَمَا تَمْضِي " (لوقا 9: 57 ) عيناه مشحونتان بالاعجاب  عامرتان بالحماس .  اراد ان يسير وراء المسيح  ويتبعه ، والتقت عيناه بعيني المسيح ، رأى فيهما نفسه ، كشف المسيح غايته من رغبته باتباعه . قال له : " لِلثَّعَالِبِ أَوْجِرَةٌ، وَلِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ أَوْكَارٌ، وَأَمَّا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَيْنَ يُسْنِدُ رَأْسَهُ»." ادرك الفتى صعوبة اتبّاع المسيح ، لن يكون له مكان اقامة وراحة فتراجع . ورأى المسيح بالقرب منه شابا ً آخر يسير ورائه لا يفارقه ، قال له " اتْبَعْنِي " وارتجف الفتى ،  ارتج قلبه  ، ما اعظم دعوة المسيح له ، لكنه قال : " يَا سَيِّدُ، ائْذَنْ لِي أَنْ أَمْضِيَ أَوَّلاً وَأَدْفِنَ أَبِي " ارتباطات ٌ وقيود ٌ والتزامات ٌ تشده وتجذبه نحو المسيح ونحو العالم بين الإتّباع  ودفن الموتى . وبوضوح ٍ اعلنه المسيح : إن الموتى يدفنون الموتى ، اتّباع المسيح مناداة ٌ بملكوت الله الحي " دَعِ الْمَوْتَى يَدْفِنُونَ مَوْتَاهُمْ ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَاذْهَبْ وَنَادِ بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ " وطلب ثالث ٌ ان يأذن له اولا ً ان يودع الذين في بيته ، يرتمي على اعناقهم ويبكي . لا يا ولدي لا " لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَضَعُ يَدَهُ عَلَى الْمِحْرَاثِ وَيَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ يَصْلُحُ لِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ». " 
الخلاص ُ متاح ٌ للجميع ، واتّباع  المسيح حق ٌ لكل انسان لكن التلمذة مكلفة . الله يفتح ذراعيه لك ، الله يدعوك اليه ، الله فتح الباب امامك للخلاص ،  إن جئت اليه ، إن دعوته للدخول يدخل الى قلبك وحياتك ويتعشى معك وانت معه " 	هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي. " (رؤيا 3: 20 )  لكن ،  وهذه ال ( لكن ) مهمة ٌ جدا ً ، لا بد ان تجلس وتحسب النفقة  ، هل عندك ما يلزم ؟ هل لديك ما يكفي لبناء برج اتّباع المسيح والتلمذة له ؟ قبل ان تبدأ احسب . 
" وَمَنْ مِنْكُمْ وَهُوَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَبْنِيَ بُرْجًا لاَ يَجْلِسُ أَوَّلاً وَيَحْسِبُ النَّفَقَةَ ، هَلْ عِنْدَهُ مَا يَلْزَمُ لِكَمَالِهِ؟ " (لوقا 14: 28 ) 
" إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي  " من لا يحمل صليبه ويأتي ورائي فلا يقدر ان يكون لي تلميذا ً   . حمل الصليب ثمن التلمذة  . يقول بولس الرسول " مَا كَانَ لِي رِبْحًا، فَهذَا قَدْ حَسِبْتُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ خَسَارَةً. بَلْ إِنِّي أَحْسِبُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ أَيْضًا خَسَارَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ فَضْلِ مَعْرِفَةِ الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّي، الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِهِ خَسِرْتُ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَأَنَا أَحْسِبُهَا نُفَايَةً لِكَيْ أَرْبَحَ الْمَسِيحَ، " (فيلبي 3: 7 ، 8  ) إن اردت ان تربح الابدية ألق ِ بالنفاية الزائلة من يدك وتعال ،  تعال اليه .


----------



## fauzi (25 ديسمبر 2013)

810 - ما الذي تفتقده اكثر من غيره في الماضي ؟ ما هي الايام الخوالي الحلوة بالنسبة لك ؟هل تتمنى لو تستطيع العودة الى زمن ٍ ما  من حياتك ؟ وجد العبرانيون انفسهم يفعلون ذلك حال مغادرتهم لجبل سيناء ،  لكنهم بالغوا في ذلك كثيرا ً ،  فقد راحوا يتذمرون من الطعام والقادة والارض الموعودة في حد ذاتها . فعلى الرغم من امانة الرب معهم الا انهم كانوا يتذمرون على كل شيء ٍ ويرغبون الى العودة الى الحياة الحلوة في مصر 

سفر العدد 11 : 4 – 15 
4واللفيف الذي في وسطهم اشتهى شهوة. فعاد بنو إسرائيل أيضا وبكوا وقالوا: من يطعمنا لحما

5 قد تذكرنا السمك الذي كنا نأكله في مصر مجانا، والقثاء والبطيخ والكراث والبصل والثوم

6 والآن قد يبست أنفسنا. ليس شيء غير أن أعيننا إلى هذا المن

7 وأما المن فكان كبزر الكزبرة، ومنظره كمنظر المقل

8 كان الشعب يطوفون ليلتقطوه، ثم يطحنونه بالرحى أو يدقونه في الهاون ويطبخونه في القدور ويعملونه ملات. وكان طعمه كطعم قطائف بزيت

9 ومتى نزل الندى على المحلة ليلا كان ينزل المن معه

10 فلما سمع موسى الشعب يبكون بعشائرهم، كل واحد في باب خيمته، وحمي غضب الرب جدا، ساء ذلك في عيني موسى

11 فقال موسى للرب: لماذا أسأت إلى عبدك ؟ ولماذا لم أجد نعمة في عينيك حتى أنك وضعت ثقل جميع هذا الشعب علي

12 ألعلي حبلت بجميع هذا الشعب ؟ أو لعلي ولدته، حتى تقول لي احمله في حضنك كما يحمل المربي الرضيع، إلى الأرض التي حلفت لآبائه

13 من أين لي لحم حتى أعطي جميع هذا الشعب ؟ لأنهم يبكون علي قائلين: أعطنا لحما لنأكل

14 لا أقدر أنا وحدي أن أحمل جميع هذا الشعب لأنه ثقيل علي

15 فإن كنت تفعل بي هكذا، فاقتلني قتلا إن وجدت نعمة في عينيك، فلا أرى بليتي


لقد غضب الله من العبرانيين بسب تذمرهم الدائم ، فقد كانوا يتذمرون على كل شيء ٍ لانهم لم يكونوا على ما يبدو يرون ما يفعله الله لاجلهم ، فقد حررهم وهو يريد ان يجعلهم امة ً ويمنحهم ارضا ً جديدة ً ، وذلك لانهم كانوا منهمكين في التفكير فيما لم يفعله الله لاجلهم ، فهم لم يكونوا يفكرون الا في الطعام الشهي الذي كانوا يتناولونه في مصر ، لكنهم نسوا ان ثمن ذلك الطعام كان سياط العبودية القاسية  . 
قبل ان ندين هؤلاء العبرانيين ربما يجدر بنا ان نفكر في الاشياء التي تشغل انتباهنا وتفكيرنا في اغلب الاوقات ،  فنحن نشعر بعدم الرضا حين  نحوّل أعيننا عن ما لدينا ونبدأ في التفكير في ما ليس لدينا .
 لا تسمح لرغباتك التي لم تتحقق بعد ان تنسيك هبات الله الرائعة المتمثلة في الحياة والطعام والصحة والعمل والاصدقاء .


----------



## fauzi (26 ديسمبر 2013)

811 - للعالم اسلوب ٌ للربح والخسارة والاخذ . كل ما تاخذه ربح وكل ما تعطيه خسارة . ولله اسلوب ٌ  يختلف تماما ً بخصوص الربح والخسارة ، كل ما تعطيه ربح وما تقدمه افضل .  وحتى تحقق في العالم ربحا ً فانت تقبض وتحصل وتستولي وتجمع وتكدّس وتخزّن . ولكي تحقق ربحا ً في العالم الروحي فانت تعطي وتبذل وتضحي وتتنازل وتترك وتنفق . وفي سبل الربح والاخذ في العالم تأخذ ما ليس حقك وتحصل على ما تريد بكل الوسائل . اذا وقف في طريقك من يهدد حصولك على ما تريد ، تحاربه ، تهاجمه وتحطمه وتسحقه . تريد لنفسك الاكثر والاوفر ،  تضع نفسك في اول الصف في المقدمة قبل غيرك . في الحياة الروحية تكسب حين تخسر ، تنجح حين تفشل ، تعلو حين تخضع وتتضع .  	مَنْ وَجَدَ حَيَاتَهُ يُضِيعُهَا ، وَمَنْ أَضَاعَ حَيَاتَهُ يجدها . اذا وضعت نفسك رفعك الله ومجدك . قال المسيح : " إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَيَّ وَلاَ يُبْغِضُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَامْرَأَتَهُ وَأَوْلاَدَهُ وَإِخْوَتَهُ وَأَخَوَاتِهِ، حَتَّى نَفْسَهُ أَيْضًا، فَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذًا." (  لوقا 14: 26 ) وقال له بطرس " هَا نَحْنُ قَدْ تَرَكْنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتَبِعْنَاكَ." فاجاب يسوع وقال : " كُلُّ مَنْ تَرَكَ بُيُوتًا أَوْ إِخْوَةً أَوْ أَخَوَاتٍ أَوْ أَبًا أَوْ أُمًّا أَوِ امْرَأَةً أَوْ أَوْلاَدًا أَوْ حُقُولاً مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي، يَأْخُذُ مِئَةَ ضِعْفٍ وَيَرِثُ الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ. " بيوتا ً واخوة ً واخوات وامهات واولادا ً وحقولا ً مع اضطهادات وفي الدهر الآتي الحياة الابدية . هذه هي اساليب الربح والخسارة الروحية  " مَغْبُوطٌ هُوَ الْعَطَاءُ أَكْثَرُ مِنَ الأَخْذِ " (أعمال الرسل 20: 35 ) تجارة ٌ مختلفة ٌ عن تجارة العالم ،  أن تعطي ، ان تهب ، أن تقدم ، ان تضحي وتبذل . تقديم الكل ، كل شيء ، لا يغلو شيء ولا يُحجب شيء عن المسيح . ترك الصيادون شباكهم وقواربهم ،  تركوا صيد السمك فجعلهم صيادي ناس . أَخْلَى المسيح  نَفْسَهُ ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ . وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ. لِذلِكَ رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ أَيْضًا، وَأَعْطَاهُ اسْمًا فَوْقَ كُلِّ اسْمٍ لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ  ، وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ الآبِ. (أهل فيلبي 2: 7 – 11 ) لا تتاجر تجارة العالم بالاخذ والصراع للحصول على ما لا حق لك فيه . تاجر تجارة الله ، إعطه قلبك ليملئه ، حياتك لتربحها  ، رأسك ليكلله ُ .


----------



## fauzi (29 ديسمبر 2013)

812 - من المرجح ان الشخص الاكر سلبية ً من بين معارفك ليس هو الشخص المفضل لديك ، فعادة  ً ما ننفر من الاشخاص السلبيين ويكون لدينا مخزون ٌ من الجُمل والعبارات الجاهزة لصدهم وابعادهم عنّا مثل : ارجو ان تتركني وشأني أو : انت بارع ٌ حقا ً في احباط الآخرين . كان الكثيرون من العبرانيين اشخاصا ً سلبيين ومحبطين للآخرين ، وكانت مواقفهم السلبية هذه تؤدي في نهاية المطاف الى عواقب وخيمة ومدمرة ، ويمكننا ان نرى من خلال هذه الآيات الاضرار البالغة التي يمكن ان تنشأ عن المواقف السلبية 

سفر العدد 11 : 2 – 11 
2 ولم يكن ماء للجماعة فاجتمعوا على موسى وهارون

3 وخاصم الشعب موسى وكلموه قائلين : ليتنا فنينا فناء إخوتنا أمام الرب

4 لماذا أتيتما بجماعة الرب إلى هذه البرية لكي نموت فيها نحن ومواشينا

5 ولماذا أصعدتمانا من مصر لتأتيا بنا إلى هذا المكان الرديء ؟ ليس هو مكان زرع وتين وكرم ورمان ، ولا فيه ماء للشرب

6 فأتى موسى وهارون من أمام الجماعة إلى باب خيمة الاجتماع وسقطا على وجهيهما، فتراءى لهما مجد الرب

7 وكلم الرب موسى قائلا

8 خذ العصا واجمع الجماعة أنت وهارون أخوك، وكلما الصخرة أمام أعينهم أن تعطي ماءها ، فتخرج لهم ماء من الصخرة وتسقي الجماعة ومواشيهم

9 فأخذ موسى العصا من أمام الرب كما أمره

10 وجمع موسى وهارون الجمهور أمام الصخرة، فقال لهم: اسمعوا أيها المردة، أمن هذه الصخرة نخرج لكم ماء

11 ورفع موسى يده وضرب الصخرة بعصاه مرتين ، فخرج ماء غزير، فشربت الجماعة ومواشيها 


بعد ان رأى العبرانيون العديد من المعجزات العجيبة واختبروا حضور الله في وسطهم فانهم ما زالوا يتذمرون ويتمردون على الرب . قد نتعجب كيف  انهم كانوا بهذا العمى وهذا الجهل ، لكن السنا نفعل مثلهم في كثير ٍ من الأحيان ؟ فعلى الرغم من مرور مئات السنين على الدلائل والاثباتات وعلى الرغم من ترجمات الكتاب المقدس والاكتشافات الاثرية والدراسات التاريخية المؤيدة لما جاء فيه ِ الا ان الناس ما يزالون حتى  يومنا هذا يتذمرون على الله ويسلكون في طريقهم الخاص بهم .
اذا كنت في اغلب الاحيان غير راض ٍ او متشككا ً او متذمرا ً او مصابا ً بالمرارة في قلبك َ فعليك ان تحترس من نفسك .  فمن شأن هذه المواقف أن تشوه نظرتك للامور وتجعلك معاديا ً لله . يمكنك النجاة من هذا الفخ عن طريق اختيار موقف ٍ افضل . هل سبق لله ان ارشدك وحماك ؟ هل سبق له ان استجاب لصلواتك ؟ هل تعرف اشخاصا ً اختبروا بركات ً عظيمة ً وشفاء ؟ هل  تعرف قصصا ً من الكتاب المقدس عن الطريقة التي قاد بها الله شعبه ُ ؟ ركز افكارك على الاشياء التي فعلها الله .


----------



## fauzi (30 ديسمبر 2013)

813 - دعا السيد عبيده فاصطفوا امامه وسلمهم وزناته . اعطى الاول خمس وزنات واعطى الثاني وزنتين من المال ، وجاء الثالث فوضع في يده وزنة ً واحدة ً كاملة . وسافر السيد ، إئتمن عبيده على ماله ، على وزناته ، على امواله وشؤونه . وفي حماس ٍ وشعور بالمسؤولية اسرع الاول أخذ الوزنات الخمس وتاجر بها . تحين فرص الربح جازف وكافح ، عمل وتعب وعرق ، وفي النهاية جمع ما ربح لسيده . وفعل الثاني كما فعل الاول ، وزنتان ثمينتان  اوكله السيد عليهما ، وثق به فيهما ، دخل معترك التجارة والمغامرة ، تاجر واشترى وباع وجمع ارباحه لحين عودة سيده . اما الثالث فنظر الى ما بين يديه ، وزنة واحدة يتيمة رآها هزيلة ً قليلة . خاف إن جازف وغامر وتاجر يفقدها ، فإن عاد سيده يطلبها لا يجدها . طمرها ونام فوقها . تمدد بكسل ٍ على الارض متخاذل اليدين والرجلين . وجاء السيد ، جاء يجمع ما ترك لعبيده  من وزنات وما ربحوه فوقها . وقف الاول مزهوا ً يقدم لسيده وزناته الخمس وخمس وزنات أخر ربحها من تجارته بها ، ووقف الثاني فرحا ً يقدم لسيده وزنتيه الاثنتين ووزنتين أخريين كسبهما من تعبه . واثنى السيد على عبديه ولم يحاسب الثاني لماذا لم يربح خمس وزنات مثل زميله الاول . كلاهما تاجر ، كلاهما غامر ، كلاهما تعب وعرق وكافح ، واثمر كفاحهما ربحا ً . وقال لكل منهما : " نِعِمَّا أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ وَالأَمِينُ ! كُنْتَ أَمِينًا فِي الْقَلِيلِ فَأُقِيمُكَ عَلَى الْكَثِيرِ. اُدْخُلْ إِلَى فَرَحِ سَيِّدِكَ. " (متى 25: 21 ) وتقدم صاحب الوزنة الواحدة ورفع الوزنة الى سيده ،  اعادها له ، ها هي وزنتك يا سيد ، لم تنقص ، لم تُفقد ، لم تضع ، ها هي كما اعطيتني اياها . خفت منك ، خفت من المغامرة والمتاجرة ،  خفت من التعب والكفاح ، خفت ُ فاخفيتها . لم يسرق الرجل ، لم يختلس ، لم يكن خائنا  مبددا ً لما اعطاه سيده . كان كسلانا ً . لم يستخدم الوزنة ، لم يستعملها ،  لم يستثمرها  ، لم يظهرها ، طمرها في الأرض . صاحب الخمس وزنات عبقري ، مواهبه نادرة ، امكانياته عظيمة ، حقق ربحا ً كبيرا ً . وصاحب الوزنتين رجل ٌ كفء  متميز ، ليس في عبقرية زميله لكنه نشط ،  ضاعف رأسماله . أما صاحب الوزنة الواحدة فهو رجل ٌ مهمل وكسول وخائف  ، غالبيتنا من اصحاب  الوزنة الواحدة . الله اعطاك الوزنة الواحدة ، لتستخدمها ، لتعمل بها . الله يحتاج الى وزنتك الواحدة ، الله يحتاج الى الاشياء الصغيرة  ، الى لسان موسى ، الى خمس خبزات وسمكتين . 
"نِعِمَّا أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ الأَمِينُ... . اُدْخُلْ إِلَى فَرَحِ سَيِّدِكَ "


----------



## fauzi (31 ديسمبر 2013)

814 - اذا سبق لك وأن  وشاركت في مباراة ٍ رياضية ٍ في احدى العطلات فلا بد انك ادركت اهمية  وجود كابتن او قائد ٍ ناجح ٍ  للفريق ، وإن كنت تنتمي للفريق الذي يفتقر للقيادة الناجحة فمن المرجح ان نتيجة المباراة ستكون مأساوية ً بالنسبة لك وللفريق باكمله . إن القادة الذين يتخذون قرارات خاطئة بصورة ٍ مستمرة ٍ يسببون القلق والألم لاتباعهم ، لهذا من الضروري للغاية ان يتم اختيار القادة بعناية ٍ وتدقيق . 
لنقرأ ما تقوله كلمة الرب 

سفر العدد 27 : 15 – 23 

15 فكلم موسى الرب قائلا

16 ليوكل الرب اله ارواح جميع البشر رجلا على الجماعة

17 يخرج امامهم و يدخل امامهم و يخرجهم و يدخلهم لكيلا تكون جماعة الرب كالغنم التي لا راعي لها

18 فقال الرب لموسى خذ يشوع بن نون رجلا فيه روح و ضع يدك عليه

19 و اوقفه قدام العازار الكاهن و قدام كل الجماعة و اوصه امام اعينهم

20 و اجعل من هيبتك عليه لكي يسمع له كل جماعة بني اسرائيل

21 فيقف امام العازار الكاهن فيسال له بقضاء الاوريم امام الرب حسب قوله يخرجون و حسب قوله يدخلون هو و كل بني اسرائيل معه كل الجماعة

22 ففعل موسى كما امره الرب اخذ يشوع و اوقفه قدام العازار الكاهن و قدام كل الجماعة

23 و وضع يديه عليه و اوصاه كما تكلم الرب عن يد موسى



طلب موسى من الله ان يعين قائدا ً قادرا ً على قيادة الشعب في المعارك والعناية باحتياجاتهم ايضا ً وقد استجاب الله لموسى عن طريق تعيينه ليشوع الذي كان رجلا ً فيه روح الرب ، وهكذا قام موسى بتقديم يشوع الى الشعب بصفته قائدهم الجديد واوكله بالخدمة التي امره الله بها ، كما انه اخبرهم بوضوح ان يشوع يمتلك السلطة والمقدرة على قيادة الامة . 
قد نجد أنفسنا جميعا ً في موقف ٍ يتعين علينا فيه ان نختار قادة ً او ان نشارك في تدريبهم وتنميتهم ، وبسبب الاهمية البالغة للقادة فإن نوعية الاشخاص الذين نختارهم وكيفية اختيارنا لهم يمكن ان تحدث فرقا ً كبيرا ً ، لذلك حينما نرى تغييرا ً وشيكا ً في القيادة او حينما يكون لنا دور ٌ في اختيار القادة ينبغي علينا ان نحذو حذو موسى 
اولا : ان نطلب من الله شخصا ً قادرا ً ومتعاطفا ً 
ثانيا ً : ان نفوض هذا الشخص وندعمه في مهامه الجديدة هذه .
ما هي الطرق والوسائل التي تنتهجها لاعداد قادة في بيتك وفي عملك وفي كنيستك وفي مجتمعك ؟  ما الذي يمكنك فعله  للتأثير عليهم كي يسلكوا في القيادة بحسب مشيئة الله ؟


----------



## fauzi (1 يناير 2014)

815 - حين استيقظت من نومك هذا الصباح بماذا استقبلت اليوم ؟ كيف اصبحت ؟ هل كنت فرحا ً مرحا ً ؟ هل نفسك مستريحة راضية ؟ هل عُزف لحن الراحة داخلك ؟ أم قمت من نومك وجبال الهموم على كتفيك ؟ هل تنتشر المرارة والحزن في جوفك ؟ شعر داود النبي بذلك فصرخ الى الله وقال : " يَا إِلهِي ، نَفْسِي مُنْحَنِيَةٌ فِيَّ " (سفر المزامير 42: 6 ) نفسي منحنية ، نفسي منكسرة ، رأسي مثقّل ٌ  بالهم ، قلبي مشحون ٌ بالحزن ، نفسي منحنية ٌ في َّ . لم يسمع ردا ً ، زاد صراخه ُ الى الرب :  
" غَمْرٌ يُنَادِي غَمْرًا ....... . كُلُّ تَيَّارَاتِكَ وَلُجَجِكَ طَمَتْ عَلَيَّ. ...... لِمَاذَا نَسِيتَنِي ؟ لِمَاذَا أَذْهَبُ حَزِينًا مِنْ مُضَايَقَةِ الْعَدُوِّ ؟  ....... عَيَّرَنِي مُضَايِقِيَّ ، بِقَوْلِهِمْ لِي كُلَّ يَوْمٍ : «أَيْنَ إِلهُكَ ؟ " 
نمر في اوقات عصيبة  ونجد الله نسينا  ،  تركنا ، صم اذانه ُ عنا ، اهملنا وابتعد عنا . توالت المصائب على ايوب ، خراب ، موت اولاد ، مرض ٌ ، الم ٌ ، اين الله ؟ اين هو ؟ المؤمن يسير فوق الشوك ، يواجه الحراب والحروب ، يسقط في الحفرة ، اين الله ؟ اين ؟ قد يكون سبب  انحناء النفس مرضا ً ألم ّ بك ، قد يكون العدو قد مس جسدك .  المرض هاجمك ، صرعك ، القى بك في الفراش ضعيفا ً عاجزا ً فانحنت نفسك . قد يكون سبب انحناء النفس غدرا ً وخيانة ً لحقت بك ، قد خانك َ  صديق إئتمنته ، ادار لك ظهره ُ وخاصمك أو انقلب عليك وطعن ظهرك فانحنت نفسُك  . قد يكون سبب  انحناء النفس احتياجا ً ماديا ً يضغط عليك ، ضيق يد ٍ في مواجهة طلب ٍ ملح . يدك فارغة لا تحتكم على ما يجب دفعه فانحنت نفسك . ويتوجع داخلك ، ينزف مرارة ً طعمها علقم . يرتفع قلبك بالصراخ ، يمتلئ قلبك بالانين . كل الناس تمر في ذلك ، انت ليس معصوما ً مما عاناه قبلك داود حين قال : " لِمَاذَا أَنْتِ مُنْحَنِيَةٌ يَا نَفْسِي ؟ وَلِمَاذَا تَئِنِّينَ فِيّ َ؟ ارْتَجِي اللهَ ، لأَنِّي بَعْدُ أَحْمَدُهُ، لأَجْلِ خَلاَصِ وَجْهِهِ. "  ترجى الله ، الجأ الى الله ، اذهب الى حضرة الله ، احمده واطلب خلاصه وعونه . الله لم يخلقنا للألم ، الله لم يصنعنا للموت ، الله جبلنا لنفرح ولنحيا . تمسك بالمسيح ، اثبت فيه ، ركز عواطفك واهتماماتك في شخصه ، اثبت . لا تتأرجح في علاقتك به ، لا تتذبذب ، لا ترخي قبضتك ، تمسك به جيدا ً  . انضم الى نصرته ، اركب مركبته ، لا تتخاذل وتتراجع ، تمسك بقيامته . موكب المنتصرين مكان الفرح والنصرة والغلبة ،  سر في موكب نُصرته . وسط القديسين تجد التأييد والتشجيع والتعضيد ، عش شَرِكة القديسين .


----------



## fauzi (3 يناير 2014)

816 - اذا كنت ستستعرض السنوات العشرين الماضية من حياتك فما الذي ستركز عليه ؟  الاوقات الممتعة ام المصائب  أم الرحلات العائلية أم الصراعات والآلام أم اللحظات العظيمة ؟  سفر التثنية هو الموضع الذي نجد فيه العبرانيين يجلسون لاستذكار السنوات الماضية بما فيها من احداث ٍ حلوة ومريرة  . يستعرض موسى هنا شرائع الله وكيف احسن الشعب او اخفق في اطاعة هذه الشرائع اثناء ترحالهم 

سفر التثنية 4 : 1 – 9 
1 فالآن يا إسرائيل اسمع الفرائض والأحكام التي أنا أعلمكم لتعملوها، لكي تحيوا وتدخلوا وتمتلكوا الأرض التي الرب إله آبائكم يعطيكم

2 لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه، لكي تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم التي أنا أوصيكم بها

3 أعينكم قد أبصرت ما فعله الرب ببعل فغور. إن كل من ذهب وراء بعل فغور أباده الرب إلهكم من وسطكم

4 وأما أنتم الملتصقون بالرب إلهكم فجميعكم أحياء اليوم

5 انظر. قد علمتكم فرائض وأحكاما كما أمرني الرب إلهي، لكي تعملوا هكذا في الأرض التي أنتم داخلون إليها لكي تمتلكوها

6 فاحفظوا واعملوا. لأن ذلك حكمتكم وفطنتكم أمام أعين الشعوب الذين يسمعون كل هذه الفرائض، فيقولون: هذا الشعب العظيم إنما هو شعب حكيم وفطن

7 لأنه أي شعب هو عظيم له آلهة قريبة منه كالرب إلهنا في كل أدعيتنا إليه

8 وأي شعب هو عظيم له فرائض وأحكام عادلة مثل كل هذه الشريعة التي أنا واضع أمامكم اليوم

9 إنما احترز واحفظ نفسك جدا لئلا تنسى الأمور التي أبصرت عيناك ، ولئلا تزول من قلبك كل أيام حياتك. وعلمها أولادك وأولاد أولادك .


اعطى الله الشعب العبراني العديد من الشرائع وامرهم ان يحفظوها وان يعلموها لابنائهم كما ورد في سفر التثنية 4 : 8 ، 9 . هل ما تزال هذه الشرائع ملزمة ً للمسيحيين اليوم ؟  لقد وضع الله شرائعه هذه لارشاد الشعب الى توقيره ِ وعبادته ِ ولكي يساعدهم على رؤية خطاياهم ومعالجتها بالطريقة الصحيحة . إن لشرائع الله مقاصد ٌ على الدوام لكن في بعض الحالات يكون القصد منها قد تم ، فعلى سبيل المثال امر الله العبرانيين ان يمارسوا الذبائح الحيوانية في عباداتهم لكي يتلقوا المغفرة ولكي يعبّروا عن شكرهم له ،  لكن المسيح جاء وقدم الذبيحة الكاملة والنهائية عن الخطية ، وبالتالي ينبغي علينا الآن أن نأتي اليه ِ طلبا ً للغفران . وهكذا ما يزال المبدأ قائما ًُُ ، الاقتراب من الله طلبا ً للمغفرة وتقديم الشكر له رغم ان الطريقة اي الذبائح الحيوانية لم تعد مستخدمة .


----------



## fauzi (4 يناير 2014)

817 - رياضيات ٌ جديدة ، فلسفات ٌ جديدة ، نظريات ٌ جديدة . يبدو ان لدى كل  شخص ٍ شيءً يريد تسويقه ُ ، لهذا فالناس يتسابقون لعرض ما هو جديد ومطور كي يدفعوا الآخرين للشراء ، وللاسف الشديد فان هذا الاسلوب  مستخدم ٌ في تسويق الدين ايضا ً حيث تجد الآلهة الباطلة والعبادات الزائفة معروضة ٍ  بطريقة ٍ جذابة  ومغلفة بأبهى صورة واجمل شكل . قد يكون هذا من اسباب تحذير الله لشعبه ِ بشأن الانبياء والمعلمين الكذبة .
لنقرأ من كلمة الله : 

سفر التثنية 13 : 1 – 11 

1 إذا قام في وسطك نبي أو حالم حلما، وأعطاك آية أو أعجوبة

2 ولو حدثت الآية أو الأعجوبة التي كلمك عنها قائلا: لنذهب وراء آلهة أخرى لم تعرفها ونعبدها

3 فلا تسمع لكلام ذلك النبي أو الحالم ذلك الحلم، لأن الرب إلهكم يمتحنكم لكي يعلم هل تحبون الرب إلهكم من كل قلوبكم ومن كل أنفسكم

4 وراء الرب إلهكم تسيرون، وإياه تتقون، ووصاياه تحفظون، وصوته تسمعون، وإياه تعبدون، وبه تلتصقون

5 وذلك النبي أو الحالم ذلك الحلم يقتل ، لأنه تكلم بالزيغ من وراء الرب إلهكم الذي أخرجكم من أرض مصر، وفداكم من بيت العبودية ، لكي يطوحكم عن الطريق التي أمركم الرب إلهكم أن تسلكوا فيها. فتنزعون الشر من بينكم

6 وإذا أغواك سرا أخوك ابن أمك، أو ابنك أو ابنتك أو امرأة حضنك، أو صاحبك الذي مثل نفسك قائلا: نذهب ونعبد آلهة أخرى لم تعرفها أنت ولا آباؤك

7 من آلهة الشعوب الذين حولك ، القريبين منك أو البعيدين عنك ، من أقصاء الأرض إلى أقصائها

8 فلا ترض منه ولا تسمع له ولا تشفق عينك عليه ، ولا ترق له ولا تستره

9 بل قتلا تقتله. يدك تكون عليه أولا لقتله، ثم أيدي جميع الشعب أخيرا

10 ترجمه بالحجارة حتى يموت ، لأنه التمس أن يطوحك عن الرب إلهك الذي أخرجك من أرض مصر من بيت العبودية

11 فيسمع جميع إسرائيل ويخافون ، ولا يعودون يعملون مثل هذا الأمر الشرير في وسطك


قد تبدو الافكار الجديدة التي يطرحها الآخرون جيدة ً في ظاهرها ،  لكن ينبغي علينا ان نحكم عليها بحسب مطابقتها او عدم مطابقتها لكلمة الله  .  وحيث ان المعلمين الكذبة ما زالوا موجودين من حولنا اليوم فإن الحكيم  هو من يفحص افكار هؤلاء في ضوء كلمة الله .
حينما يزعم الناس انهم يتكلمون بكلام الله في يومنا هذا فعليك بفحص ما يقولون من الجوانب التالية : 
 هل يقولون الحق ؟ 
هل يركزون على الله ؟ 
وهكذا حينما تسمع فكرة ً جديدة ً وجذابة افحصها بعناية قبل ان تتحمس كثيرا ً لها .


----------



## fauzi (7 يناير 2014)

818 - يتوق الناس لمعرفة المستقبل ، لهذا فإن غالبية الصحف اليومية تعرض الابراج الفلكية والتوقعات التي يكتبها اشخاص ٌ يزعمون انهم يعرفون المستقبل . وفي بعض البلدان  يتم الاعلان عن خطوط هاتف ٍ تعمل على مدار الساعة للتحدث مع وسطاء روحيين . وهكذا فان هؤلاء الاشخاص المخادعين يجنون المال بسبب وجود من يصدقهم . 

لنقرأ من كلمة الله 

سفر التثنية 18 : 9 – 16 
9 متى دخلت الأرض التي يعطيك الرب إلهك، لا تتعلم أن تفعل مثل رجس أولئك الأمم

10 لا يوجد فيك من يجيز ابنه أو ابنته في النار، ولا من يعرف عرافة، ولا عائف ولا متفائل ولا ساحر

11 ولا من يرقي رقية ، ولا من يسأل جانا أو تابعة ، ولا من يستشير الموتى

12 لأن كل من يفعل ذلك مكروه عند الرب. وبسبب هذه الأرجاس ، الرب إلهك طاردهم من أمامك

13 تكون كاملا لدى الرب إلهك

14 إن هؤلاء الأمم الذين تخلفهم يسمعون للعائفين والعرافين. وأما أنت فلم يسمح لك الرب إلهك هكذا

15 يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من إخوتك مثلي. له تسمعون

16 حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا: لا أعود أسمع صوت الرب إلهي ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت
.
.
.
.
.
.
20 وأما النبي الذي يطغي ، فيتكلم باسمي كلاما لم أوصه أن يتكلم به، أو الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة أخرى، فيموت ذلك النبي

21 وإن قلت في قلبك: كيف نعرف الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب

22 فما تكلم به النبي باسم الرب ولم يحدث ولم يصر، فهو الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب ، بل بطغيان تكلم به النبي ، فلا تخف منه . 



كان العبرانيون يميلون  بطبيعتهم  لاعمال الظلمة  التي كانت تمارس في الديانات الكنعانية ولربما فكروا في انفسهم قائلين : ما الخطأ في تجريب هذه الطرق ؟ ولكن ابليس هو من يقف وراء اعمال السحر والشعوذة ،  لهذا فقد نهى الله شعبه ُ  تماما ً عن كل ما يتعلق بهذه الممارسات كما ورد في سفر التثنية 18 : 9 – 14   
لا   يزال الناس في يومنا هذا مفتونين بما تقوله لهم الابراج الفلكية . وغالبا ً ما يكون الدافع وراء اهتمامهم هذا هو رغبتهم في معرفة المستقبل والتحكم في مجرياته ِ .وقد يفكروا قائلين : ما الضرر في ذلك ؟ 
يخبرنا الله عن كل ما نحتاج لمعرفته عن المستقبل ، لهذا فنحن لسنا بحاجة  للجوء الى مصادر  السحر والشعوذة للحصول على معلومات ٍ خاطئة بل ينبغي علينا طلب ارشاد الله وهداية الروح القدس من خلال الكتاب المقدس والكنيسة .


----------



## fauzi (8 يناير 2014)

819 - في مسارات الحياة ، في طرقها ، في دروبها ، في شوارعها ، في ازقتها نشعر بالخوف . اذا غابت الشمس نخاف ، اذا اظلم الجو نخاف ، اذا علا صوت العاصفة نخاف . الخوف جزء ٌ من غريزة الدفاع عن النفس ، تتحفز العضلات ، ترتفع الاذرع لترد الاعتداء . قد يكون الاعتداء ظاهرا ً او خفيا ً ، صاخبا ً او صامتا ً ، حقيقة ً او خداعا ً . لكن الخوف طبيعي  .  ويرتعش الجسد ، يخفق القلب ، تتابع الانفاس . هل رأيت الخوف ؟ هل تستطيع ان تصف ملامحه ؟ هل تلامست معه ؟ لا طبعا ً ، لا ، الخوف لا يُرى ، الخوف يغزونا من حيث لا نعرف ، الخوف يخرج من داخلنا . البعض لا يرى الخوف ، الشجاع المطمئن القوي المؤمن بالله العظيم . بطرس في السجن والاغلال في يديه وقدميه ملقى " إِلَى أَرْبَعَةِ أَرَابعَ مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ "  ً وسط خشونة الارض ورطوبة الغربة ، وسط الظلام في انتظار الصباح . في الصباح حين يقدمه الملك هيرودس للشعب ليفتكوا به ويعتدوا عليه . نام ، غلب اطمئنانه الخوف فنام نوما ً هادئا ً عميقا ً . لم يعرف بطرس الخوف لأنه كان يعرف من يؤمن به ، من بيده مصيره ، من يملك زمام الامور . وفي الليل اضاء نور ٌ ودخل الغرفة ملاك . ايقظه وكسر سلاسله وخرجا معا ً . لم يكن بطرس شجاعا ً فقد انكر سيده لكن هذه هي شجاعة الايمان . بولس الرسول سافر في البحر اسيرا ً على سفينة تحمل جندا ً واسرى . هاج على السفينة ريح ٌ زوبعته عاتية ،  تلاعب بالسفينة واحاط بها الموج . فقد الربان سيطرته على السفينة التي كانت تُحمل على الريح ، حل بهم الخوف . اختفت الشمس ولم تظهر النجوم ولم يعرفوا اين تحملهم العاصفة . وسط الزوبعة وخطر الغرق والموت نام بولس الرسول نوما ً عميقا ً ورأى رؤيا . وقف به ملاك الله الذي يعبده والذي هو له في كل وقت . قال " لا  تَخَفْ يَا بُولُسُ . يَنْبَغِي لَكَ أَنْ تَقِفَ أَمَامَ قَيْصَرَ. وَهُوَذَا قَدْ وَهَبَكَ اللهُ جَمِيعَ الْمُسَافِرِينَ مَعَكَ. " (سفر أعمال الرسل 27: 24 ) آمن بولس بمن بيده حبال العواصف ، آمن بمن يهدئ البحر أو يحركه . نام مطمئنا ً ، ترك الخوف وتمسك بايمانه . هذه هي شجاعة الايمان . المسيحييون الاوائل واجهوا الاضطهاد ، القوا بهم للوحوش الكاسرة . طافوا في جلود غنم وجلود ماعز معتازين مكروبين مذلين . قابلوا الموت بهتاف ، احترقوا وسط النار وهم يرتلون . لم يعرفوا الخوف ، ماتوا في شجاعة ، شجاعة الايمان .


----------



## fauzi (9 يناير 2014)

820 - يقال بأن الدعارة هي اقدم  مهنة ٍ على وجه الارض لانها موجودة ٌ منذ وقت طويل ٍ جدا ، لهذا يفكر البعض قائلين : بما ان الدعارة ملحة ٌ  لهذه الدرجة وبما انها استطاعت الصمود والبقاء كل هذا الوقت فما الخطأ فيها ؟  سوف نجد الاجابة عن هذا السؤال هنا من بين العديد من الشرائع الاخرى  التي اعطاها الله للعبرانيين في هذه الفترة الحرجة من تاريخهم . كان الشعب يتلقى شرائع الله المتعلقة بعلاقاتهم مع الآخرين وكان الجنس من بين الاشياء التي ركز الله عليها ، لهذا من المهم للغاية الا نتغاضى عن ذلك . لنقرأ الآن كلمة الله :

سفر التثنية 23 : 17 – 25 
17 لا تكن زانية من بنات إسرائيل ، ولا يكن مأبون من بني إسرائيل

18 لا تدخل أجرة زانية ولا ثمن كلب إلى بيت الرب إلهك عن نذر ما ، لأنهما كليهما رجس لدى الرب إلهك

19 لا تقرض أخاك بربا ، ربا فضة ، أو ربا طعام، أو ربا شيء ما مما يقرض بربا

20 للأجنبي تقرض بربا، ولكن لأخيك لا تقرض بربا، لكي يباركك الرب إلهك في كل ما تمتد إليه يدك في الأرض التي أنت داخل إليها لتمتلكها

21 إذا نذرت نذرا للرب إلهك فلا تؤخر وفاءه، لأن الرب إلهك يطلبه منك فتكون عليك خطية

22 ولكن إذا امتنعت أن تنذر لا تكون عليك خطية

23 ما خرج من شفتيك احفظ واعمل، كما نذرت للرب إلهك تبرعا، كما تكلم فمك

24 إذا دخلت كرم صاحبك فكل عنبا حسب شهوة نفسك ، شبعتك. ولكن في وعائك لا تجعل

25 إذا دخلت زرع صاحبك فاقطف سنابل بيدك ، ولكن منجلا لا ترفع على زرع صاحبك 


لم تتغاضى شريعة الله عن الزنا بل انها نهت عنه قطعيا ً . كانت جميع الديانات الاخرى المعروفة عند العبرانيين تشتمل على الزنا كجزء ٍ لا يتجزأ من طقوس العبادة ، لكن الزنا يشوه فكرة الله الاصلية عن الجنس وينظر الى الجنس باعتباره عملا ً جسديا ً مستقلا ً وليس التزاما ً مع شخص آخر ، كذلك فان الجنس خارج اطار العلاقة الزوجية يدمر العلاقة ، وقد حذر الله الشعب العبراني مرارا ً وتكرارا ً من ممارسة الجنس خارج اطار العلاقة الزوجية ، فالشباب يحتاجون لمن يحذرهم من اخطار ممارسة الجنس قبل الزواج  كما ان الكبار يحتاجون لمن يذكرهم بأهمية العفة والوفاء الجنسي . ان الجنس هو فكرة الله في الاصل ، فقد اوجده للتناسل وللتعبير  عن المحبة والمتعة في اطار العلاقة الزوجية ، لذلك استمتع بالجنس بالطريقة التي وضعها الله من اجلك .


----------



## fauzi (10 يناير 2014)

821 - زحفت السحابة السوداء وغطت زرقة السماء واخفت ضوء النهار . تابعتها العيون ، تركزت فيها ، التصقت بها ، اسودت رؤية العيون  . انتشر الظلام ، لوّن الكون بلونه ِ الاسود الكئيب ، اسودت الحياة . صاحب الظلام انقباض ٌ  في القلب  . حزن ٌ ثقيل ٌ واكتئاب ٌ مر المذاق . صرخ كاتب المزمور الثاني والاربعين : " 	لماذا أنت منحنية يا نفسي ؟ ولماذا تئنين في ؟ "  لم يسحقه هجوم عدو ،  لم يطعنه الم مرض ، لم تلطمه ُ تجربة قاسية . ما جعل نفسه منحية تئن هو معايرات الناس واسئلتهم :  اين الهه ؟  لماذا لا يوجد بجواره ؟ لماذا لا يسنده ويعينه ؟ لماذا يتركه ؟ اصعب ما يواجهه المؤمن هو حين يتصور نفسه مهملا ً من الهه . حين يفتح عينيه وسط المعركة فيجد نفسه وحده ونظرات الشامتين حوله . كل ابطال الايمان مرت بهم اوقات ٌ اهتز ايمانهم وهم يجدون انفسهم متروكين . كم من مرة ٍ واجه موسى عصيان الشعب ورفضه اتبّاع طريق الله . كم من مرة ٍ وقف امام الله يعتذر ويتوسط ويتشفع عن الشعب صُلب  الرقبة . وفي وسط معاناته وضيقه ِ ويأسه ِ وحزنه هاجمه اليأس والاكتئآب ، وطلب الانسحاب والابتعاد والتخلي عن المسؤولية الثقيلة التي يحملها وحده . ايليا المكافح القوي الذي واجه آخاب بكل جبروته وايزابل زوجته . وهو يقف وحده امام انبياء البعل ويتحداهم ويهزمهم على جبل الكرمل لكنه فجأة يهرب امام ايزابل ، ويختفي ويتراجع ويصلي طالبا ً الموت . حتى المسيح وهو في وسط آالام حمله خطايا البشرية على كتفيه ،  صرخ بكل ما بقلبه من معاناة : "  إِلهِي ، إِلهِي ، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي ؟ " في الجسد الانساني صرخ  ، وكلنا بسبب ضعفنا الجسدي نصرخ . عندما نكون في سلام ٍ وقوة ، في صحة ٍ وعافية ، في نجاح ٍ ورفعة ، نغني اغاني التسبيح والشكر والافتخار والفخر ، أغان ٍ بهجة . لكن ما ان ينقلب الحال وتهاجمنا النكبات ، تنحني النفس وتئن . ابعد نظرك عن الغيمة السوداء  ، اخترقها ، اقتحمها لترى الشمس . اطرد الظلام ، ادفعه ، ابعده ، افتح عينيك ترى النور . واجه معاييريك ، قف في وجه الشامتين بك ، تعال الى حضرة الله الحي . ترجى الله ، ترجى رحمته ، ترجى نعمته ، ترجى خلاص وجهه . هذا هو الايمان .


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2014)

822 - تخيل الموقف التالي انت تقود سيارتك بسرعة 70 كلم في الساعة في يوم ٍ غائم . فجأة ً تضيق الطريق امامك بسبب بعض الحفريات العميقة والخطرة على جانبي الطريق ، لكن الاشارات التحذيرية الموضوعة على طول الطريق تبقيك في مأمن من المخاطر . إن فكرت في اللعنات المذكورة في هذه الآيات على انها اشارات ٌ تحذيرية فسوف تدرك معناها الحقيقي . فإن ادركت ان هذه الاشارات تخدمك فلن يكون بمقدورك الا ان تفرح بوجودها لانها تساعد كل شخص ٍ على الطريق ، وتعتبر الاصحاحات المتبقية من هذا القسم من سفر التثنية خير دليل ٍ على ذلك 
لنقرأ من سفر التثنية :
سفر التثنية 27 : 15 – 26  
 15ملعون الإنسان الذي يصنع تمثالا منحوتا أو مسبوكا، رجسا لدى الرب عمل يدي نحات، ويضعه في الخفاء. ويجيب جميع الشعب ويقولون: آمين

16 ملعون من يستخف بأبيه أو أمه. ويقول جميع الشعب: آمين

17 ملعون من ينقل تخم صاحبه. ويقول جميع الشعب: آمين

18 ملعون من يضل الأعمى عن الطريق. ويقول جميع الشعب: آمين

19 ملعون من يعوج حق الغريب واليتيم والأرملة. ويقول جميع الشعب: آمين

20 ملعون من يضطجع مع امرأة أبيه، لأنه يكشف ذيل أبيه. ويقول جميع الشعب: آمين

21 ملعون من يضطجع مع بهيمة ما. ويقول جميع الشعب: آمين

22 ملعون من يضطجع مع أخته بنت أبيه أو بنت أمه. ويقول جميع الشعب: آمين

23 ملعون من يضطجع مع حماته. ويقول جميع الشعب: آمين

24 ملعون من يقتل قريبه في الخفاء. ويقول جميع الشعب: آمين

25 ملعون من يأخذ رشوة لكي يقتل نفس دم بريء. ويقول جميع الشعب: آمين

26 ملعون من لا يقيم كلمات هذا الناموس ليعمل بها. ويقول جميع الشعب: آمين


كانت اللعنات التي اراد الله من الشعب ان يذكروها هي بمثابة مجموعة من الاقسام او العهود التي ينطق بها الكهنة ويرددها الشعب التزاما ً منه بالامتناع عن الافعال الخاطئة كما ورد في سفر التثنية الاصحاح 27 : 15 – 26 ، وهكذا كان من يقولون آمين أي ليكن هكذا يتحملون مسؤولية افعالهم . احيانا ً حينما ننظر الى قائمة لعنات ٍ كهذه ِ قد يخيل الينا ان الله صارم ٌ للغاية وانه متأهب ٌ لسحق كل من يخالف شريعته ، لكن لا ينبغي علينا ان ننظر الى هذه القيود على انها تهديدات بل  على انها تحذيرات ٌ نابعة ٌ من قلب الله المحب حول حقائق الحياة الواضحة . إن الاساءة الى الآخرين او الى الله انما تؤدي الى عواقب مأساوية ، وبسبب سعة رحمة الله فهو يطلعنا على هذه الحقيقة بوضوح . إن كلمات الله الحازمة تساعدنا على تجنب العواقب الوخيمة الناجمة عن اهمالنا لله او اسائتنا للآخرين ، فكما اننا نحذر ابنائنا من المواقد الساخنة والطرق المزدحمة كذلك فإن الله يحذرنا من التصرفات الخاطئة ويوصينا بالابتعاد عنها .


----------



## fauzi (12 يناير 2014)

823 - تمر بالامم والشعوب اوقات خطر ٍ وشر ٍ وحروب ومصاعب واضطرابات . ويكون العبء ثقيلا ً على الملوك والرؤساء والحكام ، الخطر يهدد الجميع . يهرع المسؤولون يبحثون عن مخرج ،  يسعون لحلفاء يعينونهم وقت حرب الاعداء . ظهر شبح الحرب الاسود في الافق ، هدد الامة ، ارجف المملكة . اتجه الملك الى مصر القوية بجيشها ، جيشها القادر الكثير العدد ، فالى مصر . وسط الاستعدادات للحرب ، وسط جمع الجيوش وتجنيد الشباب يعلو صوت النبي بالتحذير الالهي : " وَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ يَنْزِلُونَ إِلَى مِصْرَ لِلْمَعُونَةِ، وَيَسْتَنِدُونَ عَلَى الْخَيْلِ وَيَتَوَكَّلُونَ عَلَى الْمَرْكَبَاتِ لأَنَّهَا كَثِيرَةٌ، وَعَلَى الْفُرْسَانِ لأَنَّهُمْ أَقْوِيَاءُ جِدًّا، وَلاَ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى قُدُّوسِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلاَ يَطْلُبُونَ الرَّبَّ. "  (سفر إشعياء 31: 1 ) الله يريد الملك والشعب ان يتجهوا بالايمان نحو المصدر الحقيقي للقوة والنصرة . واما المصريون فهم اناس ٌ لا الهة  ، وخيلهم جسدهم لا روح ، والرب يمد يده ، فيعثر المعين ويسقط المُعان ويفنيان كلاهما معا ً . هل يستطيع الله ؟ هل يشحن الملك بالحكمة ؟ هل يعضد الجيش بالقوة ؟ في وسط الضعف تظهر قوته ، في وسط الانهيار تمتد يده ، يملك " هُوَذَا بِالْعَدْلِ يَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ، وَرُؤَسَاءُ بِالْحَقِّ يَتَرَأَّسُونَ. " فيملك المسيح 
"  وَيَكُونُ إِنْسَانٌ كَمَخْبَأٍ مِنَ الرِّيحِ وَسِتَارَةٍ مِنَ السَّيْلِ ، كَسَوَاقِي مَاءٍ فِي مَكَانٍ يَابِسٍ ، كَظِلِّ صَخْرَةٍ عَظِيمَةٍ فِي أَرْضٍ مُعْيِيَةٍ. "  سوف تأتي مملكة الله وارادته تتم . سوف تتم مشيئته وتسود مملكته على الارض ، كما تتم ايضا ً في السماء . البعض يريد حماية ً من العاصفة ، البعض انهارا ًٌ تجري وتروي الضمأ ، البعض يريدون ظل صخرة ٍكبيرة ٍ في ارض الاعياء ، وهو الكل في الكل وهو كل الكل . لماذا تتلفت بحثا ً عن معين وهو القادر ان يعين المحتاجين للعون ؟ لماذا تترجى حليفا ً يسرع لنجدتك ؟ وهو الصديق الحليف القريب ؟ . سواعد البشر ضعيفة عاجزة رخوة مهما تشددت . سلاح الجنود هش ،  سيوفهم سيوف نخل ، جيادهم كالجراد . الخراب يهدد المدينة التي تسلك بعيدا ً عن الله وتسير مستندة ً على اذرع بشرية " عَلَى أَرْضِ شَعْبِي يَطْلَعُ شَوْكٌ وَحَسَكٌ حَتَّى فِي كُلِّ بُيُوتِ الْفَرَحِ مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ الْمُبْتَهِجَةِ. .....  إِلَى أَنْ يُسْكَبَ عَلَيْنَا رُوحٌ مِنَ الْعَلاَءِ، فَتَصِيرَ الْبَرِّيَّةُ بُسْتَانًا، وَيُحْسَبَ الْبُسْتَانُ وَعْرًا. فَيَسْكُنُ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ الْحَقُّ، وَالْعَدْلُ فِي الْبُسْتَانِ يُقِيمُ. " (  إشعياء 32:   13 ، 15  ) .


----------



## sandymena31 (13 يناير 2014)

skسنه سعيده لجميعكم


----------



## fauzi (14 يناير 2014)

sandymena31 قال:


> skسنه سعيده لجميعكم



سنة سعيدة ومباركة


----------



## fauzi (14 يناير 2014)

824 - لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَا رَبُّ، يَا رَبُّ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَا رَبُّ، يَا رَبُّ ! أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا، وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ، وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً ؟ فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ " (متى 7: 21 – 23 ) 
يتصور البعض ان في ايماننا الكفاية ، ليس علينا ان نعمل شيئا ً . الايمان يقودنا الى الحياة الجديدة ، والحياة الجديدة لها اعمال ٌ جديدة . يعقوب الرسول كان مدققا ً ، ، كان قديسا ً مشهودا ً له بالتقوى والقداسة . كما ركز بولس الرسول على العقائد ، ركز يعقوب الرسول على السلوك العملي . ويقول يعقوب : " لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْجَسَدَ بِدُونَ رُوحٍ مَيِّتٌ ، هكَذَا الإِيمَانُ أَيْضًا بِدُونِ أَعْمَال مَيِّتٌ." (رسالة يعقوب 2: 26 ) كثيرون يلبسون ملابس الايمان يختفون تحتها ، لا يعملون اعمال الايمان . المسيح نبه وأكد اننا ملح الارض واننا نور العالم " أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ "
 المؤمن ملح الارض 
"  وَلكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا يُمَلَّحُ ؟ لاَ يَصْلُحُ بَعْدُ لِشَيْءٍ  ، إِلاَّ لأَنْ يُطْرَحَ خَارِجًا وَيُدَاسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ." 
" انتم نور العالم " 
المؤمن نور العالم 
" لاَ يُوقِدُونَ سِرَاجًا وَيَضَعُونَهُ تَحْتَ الْمِكْيَالِ، بَلْ عَلَى الْمَنَارَةِ فَيُضِيءُ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْبَيْتِ  . فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ، لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ ، وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. " 
الايمان يتبعه الاعمال ، لا تفتخر باستقامة ايمانك وتمسكك بالقانون . لا تتباهى بقدرتك على التنبؤ ، على اخراج الشياطين  ، على صناعة المعجزات . انت رسالة المسيح تسير على قدمين . انت تحمل شبه المسيح وصورته . من ثمارك تعرف . كل شجرة جيدة تصنع اثمارا ً جيدة ، الشجرة الردية تصنع اثمارا ً ردية . لا تقدر شجرة  جيدة ان تصنع اثمارا ً ردية ولا شجرة ردية ان تصنع اثمارا ً جيدة . هل تستطيع ان تؤمن بالحب ولا تحب ؟ هل تؤمن بالخير وتعمل الشر ؟ هل تؤمن بغفران المسيح ولا تغفر لقريبك ؟ هل تعرف الحق ولا تمارسه ؟ " الإِيمَانَ بِدُونِ أَعْمَال مَيِّتٌ " الثبات في الكرمة دون الاثمار مستحيل . تمتع برحمة الله بالايمان ومارس اعمال الرحمة مع الآخرين . عش قوة الله بالايمان واسند الضعفاء وكمّل قوتهم . لا يمكن ان نفصل علاقتنا بالله عن علاقتنا بالآخرين . لايمكن ان نحب الله ونتمتع بمحبته ولا نحب الاخ والقريب . محبة الاخ دليل من محبتنا لله ، كيف نحب الله ولا نحب اخوتنا ؟ من لا يحب اخاه الذي ابصره كيف يقدر  ان يحب الله الذي لم يبصره ؟ الايمان الحقيقي له اقدام ٌ تسعى وأيد ٍ تعمل وقلب ٌ يحب .


----------



## fauzi (16 يناير 2014)

825 - هل سرت يوما ً في الصحراء وقت الظهيرة ؟ هل احترق جسدك بشمسها ؟ هل غاصت اقدامك في رمالها  وصعب عليك السير في دروبها وطرقها ؟ الصحراء رمز ٌ للجفاف والعطش ، رمز ٌ للتيه والضلال والضياع . وحياتنا حين تجف وحين ندور في دوامة مشاكلها تكون سيرا ً في الصحراء . حين تجد قلبك وقد تشقق من جفاف الحياة واعتصرته الآلام .  حين تجد روحك تحيا تيها ً لا تجد مستقرا ً تستريح عليه وتسكن ، تحتاج الى لقاء ٍ مع من يروي عطشك ويريح نفسك ،  كالسامرية المرأة التي يتناول الناس ذكرها عشرين قرنا ً . وُلدت وعاشت في سوخار البلدة الصغيرة في سفح الجبل وعلى حافة الصحراء . كانت متفتحة ً للحياة تشتهي ان ترتشف من كل مباهجها ولذاتها وتنتشي . وصُدمت فالحب لم يُروها بل بالعكس زاد من جفاف حياتها فكفرت به . لجأت الى التعبد في الجبل ، مارست طقوس الدين ونفذت اركانه . كانت كأنها تطرق حديدا ً باردا ً وتضرب الصخر برأسها . لم تجد راحة ً في التدين . في يأسها واحباطها ، في ضيقها وفشلها ، حملت جرتها وذهبت الى البئر . بئر يعقوب التي شرب منها هو وبنوه ومواشيه ، سعت للارتواء منها . اختارت وقت الظهر ، وقت الحر ، وقت الجفاف والعطش بعيدا ً عن الناس ، ووجدت من ينتظرها على حافة البئر .  تشاغلت عنه بملئ جرتها . بادرها بالقول : " أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ " (  يوحنا 4 : 7 ) كان يعرف ما بداخلها من عطش . تعللت بالقول : " كَيْفَ تَطْلُبُ مِنِّي لِتَشْرَبَ، وَأَنْتَ يَهُودِيٌّ وَأَنَا امْرَأَةٌ سَامِرِيَّة ٌ؟ " حوّل المسيح نظرها الى الماء الحي الذي تحتاج اليه ..
" قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، لاَ دَلْوَ لَكَ وَالْبِئْرُ عَمِيقَةٌ. فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لَكَ الْمَاءُ الْحَيُّ ؟ أَلَعَلَّكَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا يَعْقُوبَ  " لم يكن في نظرها اعظم من يعقوب ، رجل ٌ  يهودي على البئر . قال لها : " لَوْ كُنْتِ تَعْلَمِينَ عَطِيَّةَ اللهِ ، وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَقُولُ لَكِ أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ ، لَطَلَبْتِ أَنْتِ مِنْهُ فَأَعْطَاكِ مَاءً حَيًّا . كُلُّ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنْ هذَا الْمَاءِ يَعْطَشُ أَيْضًا. وَلكِنْ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ أَنَا فَلَنْ يَعْطَشَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، بَلِ الْمَاءُ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ يَصِيرُ فِيهِ يَنْبُوعَ مَاءٍ يَنْبَعُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ " وما ان طلبت منه ذلك  الماء حتى اعطاها وتفجر بداخلها ينبوع حياة .
وسط الصحراء ،  في الجفاف في متاعب ومتاهات الحياة نعطش ونبحث عن الارتواء في آبار العالم فنعطش ايضا ً حتى نلتقي به ونقبله . نقبل المسيح ربا ً ومخلّصا ً فينبع في داخلنا ينبوع حياة ابدية .


----------



## fauzi (18 يناير 2014)

826 - هل تذكر حبك الأول ؟ ربما انك  اعتقدت آنذاك انه لا مثيل لهذا الشخص الخاص في العالم كله ، فقد حلمت كثيرا ً وتمنيت ، وتمنيت . كان شمشون خبيرا ً في العلاقات الغرامية ، وعلى الرغم  من الفرص العديدة التي اتيحت له لكنه لم يتعلم درسا ً نافعا ً لحياته ِ أو ربما تعلّم . اثناء قرائتك ابحث عن اشياء تتعلمها عن العلاقات مع الجنس الآخر ، وعن ضرورة عدم ابعاد نظرك عن الرب 
سفر القضاة 16 
1 ثم ذهب شمشون إلى غزة، ورأى هناك امرأة زانية فدخل إليها

2 فقيل للغزيين: قد أتى شمشون إلى هنا. فأحاطوا به وكمنوا له الليل كله عند باب المدينة. فهدأوا الليل كله قائلين: عند ضوء الصباح نقتله

3 فاضطجع شمشون إلى نصف الليل، ثم قام في نصف الليل وأخذ مصراعي باب المدينة والقائمتين وقلعهما مع العارضة، ووضعها على كتفيه وصعد بها إلى رأس الجبل الذي مقابل حبرون

4 وكان بعد ذلك أنه أحب امرأة في وادي سورق اسمها دليلة

5 فصعد إليها أقطاب الفلسطينيين وقالوا لها: تملقيه وانظري بماذا قوته العظيمة، وبماذا نتمكن منه لكي نوثقه لإذلاله، فنعطيك كل واحد ألفا ومئة شاقل فضة

6 فقالت دليلة لشمشون : أخبرني بماذا قوتك العظيمة ؟ وبماذا توثق لإذلالك

7 فقال لها شمشون: إذا أوثقوني بسبعة أوتار طرية لم تجف، أضعف وأصير كواحد من الناس

8 فأصعد لها أقطاب الفلسطينيين سبعة أوتار طرية لم تجف، فأوثقته بها

9 والكمين لابث عندها في الحجرة. فقالت له: الفلسطينيون عليك يا شمشون. فقطع الأوتار كما يقطع فتيل المشاقة إذا شم النار، ولم تعلم قوته

10 فقالت دليلة لشمشون : ها قد ختلتني وكلمتني بالكذب، فأخبرني الآن بماذا توثق

11 فقال لها: إذا أوثقوني بحبال جديدة لم تستعمل، أضعف وأصير كواحد من الناس

12 فأخذت دليلة حبالا جديدة وأوثقته بها، وقالت له: الفلسطينيون عليك يا شمشون، والكمين لابث في الحجرة. فقطعها عن ذراعيه كخيط

13 فقالت دليلة لشمشون : حتى الآن ختلتني وكلمتني بالكذب، فأخبرني بماذا توثق ؟. فقال لها: إذا ضفرت سبع خصل رأسي مع السدى

14 فمكنتها بالوتد. وقالت له: الفلسطينيون عليك يا شمشون. فانتبه من نومه وقلع وتد النسيج والسدى

15 فقالت له: كيف تقول أحبك، وقلبك ليس معي ؟ هوذا ثلاث مرات قد ختلتني ولم تخبرني بماذا قوتك العظيمة

16 ولما كانت تضايقه بكلامها كل يوم وألحت عليه، ضاقت نفسه إلى الموت

17 فكشف لها كل قلبه، وقال لها: لم يعل موسى رأسي لأني نذير الله من بطن أمي، فإن حلقت تفارقني قوتي وأضعف وأصير كأحد الناس

18 ولما رأت دليلة أنه قد أخبرها بكل ما بقلبه، أرسلت فدعت أقطاب الفلسطينيين وقالت: اصعدوا هذه المرة فإنه قد كشف لي كل قلبه. فصعد إليها أقطاب الفلسطينيين وأصعدوا الفضة بيدهم

19 وأنامته على ركبتيها ودعت رجلا وحلقت سبع خصل رأسه، وابتدأت بإذلاله، وفارقته قوته

20 وقالت: الفلسطينيون عليك يا شمشون. فانتبه من نومه وقال: أخرج حسب كل مرة وأنتفض. ولم يعلم أن الرب قد فارقه

21 فأخذه الفلسطينيون وقلعوا عينيه، ونزلوا به إلى غزة وأوثقوه بسلاسل نحاس. وكان يطحن في بيت السجن

22 وابتدأ شعر رأسه ينبت بعد أن حلق

23 وأما أقطاب الفلسطينيين فاجتمعوا ليذبحوا ذبيحة عظيمة لداجون إلههم ويفرحوا، وقالوا: قد دفع إلهنا ليدنا شمشون عدونا

24 ولما رآه الشعب مجدوا إلههم، لأنهم قالوا: قد دفع إلهنا ليدنا عدونا الذي خرب أرضنا وكثر قتلانا

25 وكان لما طابت قلوبهم أنهم قالوا: ادعوا شمشون ليلعب لنا. فدعوا شمشون من بيت السجن، فلعب أمامهم. وأوقفوه بين الأعمدة

26 فقال شمشون للغلام الماسك بيده: دعني ألمس الأعمدة التي البيت قائم عليها لأستند عليها

27 وكان البيت مملوءا رجالا ونساء، وكان هناك جميع أقطاب الفلسطينيين، وعلى السطح نحو ثلاثة آلاف رجل وامرأة ينظرون لعب شمشون

28 فدعا شمشون الرب وقال: يا سيدي الرب، اذكرني وشددني يا الله هذه المرة فقط، فأنتقم نقمة واحدة عن عيني من الفلسطينيين

29 وقبض شمشون على العمودين المتوسطين اللذين كان البيت قائما عليهما، واستند عليهما الواحد بيمينه والآخر بيساره

30 وقال شمشون: لتمت نفسي مع الفلسطينيين. وانحنى بقوة فسقط البيت على الأقطاب وعلى كل الشعب الذي فيه، فكان الموتى الذين أماتهم في موته، أكثر من الذين أماتهم في حياته

31 فنزل إخوته وكل بيت أبيه وحملوه وصعدوا به ودفنوه بين صرعة وأشتأول ، في قبر منوح أبيه . وهو قضى لإسرائيل عشرين سنة



انخدع شمشون لأن دليلة تملقته واشبعت شهوته الجنسية ، ورغم ان شمشون كان قادرا ً على صرع اسد الا انه لم يتمكن من كبح شهواته الملتهبة واخماد غروره . 
كيف يمكنك ان تمنع محبتك  او متعتك الجنسية من خداعك ؟
اولا - حدد اي نوع ٍ من الاشخاص تحب قبل ان تغلبك عواطفك ، حدد ما اذا كنت معجبا ً بشخصية ذلك المرء وبايمانه ِ بالرب بقدر اعجابك بمظهره الخارجي 
ثانيا ً – ابحث عن الجوانب الهامة حقا ً في شريك الحياة لأن الجزء الاكبر الذي ستقضيه مع شريك الحياة لن يقتصر على الجنس 
ثالثا ً – يجب ان تتحلى بالصبر ، فغالبا ً ما يكشف الوقت ما يخفيه المظهر الجذاب واللمسة الحانية .


----------



## fauzi (19 يناير 2014)

827 - في نهاية المطاف ، بعد سنوات طوال قضاها نبي الله موسى في مصر وارض مديان والتيه في البرية .  120 عاما ً عاشاها موسى كليم الله  ، يخدم الله  ويعاين مجده ويقود شعبه . وها هو بعد كل السنوات  يجلس وحيدا ً على الجبل بعد ان رأى ارض الموعد من بعيد . جلس يسترجع الاحداث العظيمة التي مرت به والعجائب التي صنعها الله بيده ِ وبعصاه . سرح بنظره ِ الى اول لقاء مع الله في جبل حوريب ، تذكر العليقة المحترقة بالنار . ومر شريط الذكريات ، مصر ، مذلة الشعب ، فرعون ، قسوته ، الضربات ثم الخروج . الخروج المتعجل والزحام والصراخ والجري والسقوط والقيام وعفار الصحراء يغطي الارض والسماء وقعقعة المركبات وصهيل الخيل وصياح جند فرعون خلفهم وانحباسهم بين البحر وجيش المصريين . الفزع على وجوه الجميع ، والبكاء ولطم الخدود ثم خلاص الرب . بضربة ٍ واحدة من عصاه انشق البحر ، وعبر الشعب وغرق جيش فرعون ، وتوالت معجزات الرب ، طعام المن والسلوى من السماء ، الماء الرطب يخرج من بطن الصخرة ، وها هو الله حتى هذه اللحظة معه كل الوقت وحتى نهاية الوقت . وقد جائت نهاية وقته . هو الآن على الجبل يرى غروب حياته وبداية انطلاقه ِ الى الابدية لينضم الى الله الابدي . سوف يتبع رفاق ايام شبابه  ، وايام كفاحه الذين دُفنوا في رمال الصحراء فيرقد بجوارهم . طال عمره عنهم بعض الوقت ، لكن لكل عمر ٍ نهاية ولكل وقت ٍ زوال . حضر وقت الرحيل  ، فيمضي موسى وتبقى الصحراء ، ويمضي موسى وتبقى الجبال ، فيمضي موسى وتبقى الانهار ، فيمضي موسى ويُدفن في التراب وتختلط ذراته ُ بذراته ِ ،  ويبقى الله الازلي الأبدي . في تأملاته تلك رفع موسى صلاته ُ في المزمور التسعين : "  إِحْصَاءَ أَيَّامِنَا هكَذَا عَلِّمْنَا فَنُؤْتَى قَلْبَ حِكْمَةٍ." حكمة ان نعرف ان للوقت نهاية ، حكمة ان نعرف ان للانسان نهاية . ومن الحكمة ان نفتدي الوقت ونستفيد بساعاته ِ ودقائقه ِ وحتى ثوانيه . وبعد ذلك كله تأتي النهاية ، نهاية الوقت ونهايتنا لنسمع الصوت : "  نِعِمَّا أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ وَالأَمِينُ ! كُنْتَ أَمِينًا فِي الْقَلِيلِ فَأُقِيمُكَ عَلَى الْكَثِيرِ. " (متى 25: 21 ) ونخطو الى الخلد مع الله الخالد ، نحو الابد مع الله الابدي ، آمين .


----------



## fauzi (20 يناير 2014)

828 - حينما تقع في مشكلة ٍ ما قد يكون من الصعب عليك ان ترى ما ينبغي عليك بالتحديد ، لكن بعد مرور بعض الوقت وتطلعك الى الوراء يمكنك عندها  ان ترى الامور بوضوح  ٍ كامل ، وكما نقول باللهجة الدارجة تصبح رؤيتك لما جرى 6 / 6 
يمتلك سفر راعوث خاصية ً فريدة ً في اظهار تأثير ماضينا على حاضرنا  ً ،  فكيف كان باستطاعة نعمي وفي غمرة حزنها لفقدانها زوجها وابنيها أن ترى ان مستقبلها يحمل لها خيرا ً مضاعفا ً اكثر  من عشر مرات ٍ عما مضى ؟ في الحقيقة لم تكن لترى ذلك لو لم تضع ثقتها في الله ، وهذا درس ٌ هام ٌ ينبغي علينا تعلمه 

( القراءة  من سفر راعوث من الاصحاح الاول الى الاصحاح الرابع  ) 



بالنسبة للبعض يبدو سفر راعوث مجرد قصة ٍ جميلة ٍ عن إمرأة ٍ محظوظة ، لكن هذا السفر القصير يدون لنا مولد رجل ٍ يدعى عوبيد ، وقد كانت ولادته وبعض الاحداث الاخرى المدونة في سفر راعوث جزءا ً من اعداد الله لميلاد الملك داود والرب يسوع . لم يكن بمقدور راعوث ان تعرف ان تصرفاتها ستؤدي الى مثل هذا الحدث المستقبلي المجيد . كذلك فنحن لا نعرف كيف يمكن لحياتنا ان تؤثر في الآخرين بعد سنوات ٍ من اليوم . 
عش امينا ً للرب عالما ً ان تأثير حياتك سيمتد لما بعد حياتك على الارض ، وكن واثقا ً بأن مكافآت الرب ستفوق أية تضحيات  ٍ تقوم بها .


----------



## fauzi (21 يناير 2014)

829 - من اعظم عطايا الله واثمنها واغلاها لنا الوقت . الوقت اثمن عطية . انظر الى شروق الشمس صباحا ً  ، شاهده  يعلن بداية يوم جديد ٍ كامل ٍ لك . أترى وجه الشمس الاشقر وابتسامتها الواسعة وهي تقدم لك اربع وعشرين ساعة ؟ هل تستخدم هذه الساعة بحكمة ٍ أم تستخدمها بجهل ؟ هل تضيعها ام تستثمرها ؟ " فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ تَسْلُكُونَ بِالتَّدْقِيقِ ، لاَ كَجُهَلاَءَ بَلْ كَحُكَمَاءَ، مُفْتَدِينَ الْوَقْتَ لأَنَّ الأَيَّامَ شِرِّيرَةٌ. " (أفسس 5: 15 ، 16 ) وكما تقبض على الاشياء الثمينة بحرص وتمسك بها جيدا ً باصابعك حتى لا تضيع ، هكذا امسك بالوقت ، لا تدعه يضيع من يدك ، لا تدعه يفلت من قبضتك . الوقت سريع الانفلات ، سريع الهروب ، سريع الضياع ، يذهب ولا يعود . ما تكاد تنظر الى الشمس وقت الشروق ،  فجأة تجدها توسطت السماء ظهرا ً . ثم تسرع تميل نحو الغروب ، تختفي وراء الافق ، ويمر النهار ويحل الليل . اعملوا " مَا دَامَ نَهَارٌ. يَأْتِي لَيْلٌ حِينَ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ." (يوحنا  9 : 4 ) في النهار تدب حرارة الشمس في عروقك فتنشط وتعمل . في الليل يخور الجسد وترتخي اليدان وتهمد الحركة ويأتي النعاس . وفي سكون الليل يصرخ الندم ويئن القلب ينعي ضياع الوقت . عبثا ًتحاول ان تؤجل الوقت ،  عبثا ً تعطّله وتُبطئ  ذهابه ، عبثا ً توقفه . الساعة تتحرك دائما ً الى الامام ، البندول يهتز بلا توقف ، لا يرجع الى الخلف ابدا ً ، تِك تًك ، تِك تًك ، تِك تًك . ويمضي الوقت ، يتحرك دائما ً الى الامام . الوقت وهو متاح ٌ لك ثمين ٌ قيمته غالية ، لكن عندما يمر ويذهب يُصبح بلا قيمة . كل شيء ٍ يمكن ان تدخّره ُ وتخزنه ُ الا الوقت فهو غير قابل ٍ للادخار والتخزين . استخدمه وهو ساخن ٌ طازج ، هو يجري ، اجري خلفه ، الحق به لتتحقق فيه اهدافك . الوقت خادم ٌ أمين ٌ لمن يستغله ويستفيد به وعدو ٌ لمن يهمله ويتباطأ عنه . يأخذنا سليمان الحكيم الى النملة ، يطلب من الكسلان ان يتأملها وهي تدب على طريقها . تسير الى الامام ، تسعى دائما ً وتجاهد ، تجمع طعامها ، تجره ، تدفعه ، تحمله الى بيتها . لا تكل ، لا تمل ، لا تشكو ، لا تعترض ، لا تتوقف ، لا تسترخي ، لا تستلقي ، لا تنام ، لأن " قَلِيلُ نَوْمٍ بَعْدُ قَلِيلُ نُعَاسٍ ، وَطَيُّ الْيَدَيْنِ قَلِيلاً لِلرُّقُودِ ، فَيَأْتِي فَقْرُكَ كَسَاعٍ وَعَوَزُكَ كَغَازٍ." (أمثال 6: 10 ، 11 ) اسرع الوقت يجري . لا تتمهل الوقت يمضي . الحق به ، أمسك به استخدمه ، هو الآن لك ، غدا ً ليس لك .


----------



## fauzi (22 يناير 2014)

830 - كتب النبي والملك داود هذه الكلمات مسوقة ً بالروح القدس فقال : 
" أُبَارِكُ الرَّبَّ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ. دَائِمًا تَسْبِيحُهُ فِي فَمِي.
بِالرَّبِّ تَفْتَخِرُ نَفْسِي. يَسْمَعُ الْوُدَعَاءُ فَيَفْرَحُونَ.
عَظِّمُوا الرَّبَّ مَعِي، وَلْنُعَلِّ اسْمَهُ مَعًا. "( مزمور 34 ) 
لقد اختبر النبي في القديم بالحق عمق الشركة مع الله الخالق ، وكان يتواصل معه عن طريق التسبيح والصلاة المستمرة . قال احدهم ان الحرارة وفترة الجفاف الصيفية التي تطول مدتها تعوقان نمو المحصول ، وايضا ً لاحظت ان حقل الذرة بجوار منزلي كان يجف لعدم سقوط المطر . ثم جاء المطر ، وبفعل مرونة الطبيعة عادت الحياة ثانية ً الى المحصول وبدأ يظهر اخضراره  وكان ينمو متزايدا ً كل يوم . ونحن كذلك قد نقابل في حياتنا نوبات جفاف مثل اوقات الاحباط والمحن والاحزان ، وهذا يسبب لنا الشعور بالضعف والذبول والفشل ،  لكن نحن مدعوون لكي نتجدد بتثبيت انظارنا على الرب مخلصنا .  انه سوف يأتي الينا مثل المطر فينعش نفوسنا من جديد .
كتب المرنم اللبناني المعروف نزار فارس هذه الكلمات ، فقال باللهجة اللبنانية  ما يلي  :
مين قلك يا خيي مين بتعيش العمر عمرين ؟
انت بتعرف انو النار مابتحرُق عشب مرتين
وانت بتعرف انو البار ارتفع صليبو عنك دين
شو ناطر من يللي صار ناطر ينصلب مرتين !!

هذه الكلمات تعكس ما حصل مرة ً من حديث بين جنديين ،  قال الاول : انا لا استطيع ان اصور لك قيمة الرب يسوع بالنسبة لي ، كما لا استطيع ان اسرد كل ما فعله لاجلي . قال الثاني : في الحقيقة انا سأفكر في الامر لكن معنى ذلك ان اترك اشياء كثيرة في حياتي واحسب نفقة اتبّاع يسوع المسيح . وهنا تدخل الضابط ووضع يده على كتف الجندي قائلا ً له : وهل حسبت نفقة عدم اتباع يسوع المسيح ؟ ومن تلك الساعة لم تسترح نفس ذلك الجندي حتى سلم نفسه للرب يسوع المخلّص الوحيد .


[YOUTUBE]K8dMVvBijVs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (24 يناير 2014)

831 - يرى ماهر ان فؤاد وسوسن شخصان مؤمنان  ، فهما يذهبان الى الكنيسة ويرتديان صليبا ً ويتصدقان على الفقراء ويخدمان في احدى لجان الكنيسة .  وهكذا بما ان جميع العلامات الخارجية موجودة ٌ فلا بد انهما مؤمنان . كان الملك شاول يعتقد ان المظهر الخارجي هو الاهم في الانسان ،  وفي هذه القصة كانت جميع المؤشرات الخارجية تشير الى انه يعرف الله . انه شخص ٌ متدين وهذا هو ما يمكنك رؤيته من النظرة الاولى او هكذا يعتقد هو 

1 صموئيل  15 : 12 – 23 
فبكر صموئيل للقاء شاول صباحا. فأخبر صموئيل وقيل له: قد جاء شاول إلى الكرمل، وهوذا قد نصب لنفسه نصبا ودار وعبر ونزل إلى الجلجال

13 ولما جاء صموئيل إلى شاول قال له شاول: مبارك أنت للرب. قد أقمت كلام الرب

14 فقال صموئيل: وما هو صوت الغنم هذا في أذني، وصوت البقر الذي أنا سامع

15 فقال شاول: من العمالقة، قد أتوا بها، لأن الشعب قد عفا عن خيار الغنم والبقر لأجل الذبح للرب إلهك. وأما الباقي فقد حرمناه

16 فقال صموئيل لشاول: كف فأخبرك بما تكلم به الرب إلي هذه الليلة. فقال له: تكلم

17 فقال صموئيل: أليس إذ كنت صغيرا في عينيك صرت رأس أسباط إسرائيل ومسحك الرب ملكا على إسرائيل

18 وأرسلك الرب في طريق وقال: اذهب وحرم الخطاة عماليق وحاربهم حتى يفنوا

19 فلماذا لم تسمع لصوت الرب، بل ثرت على الغنيمة وعملت الشر في عيني الرب

20 فقال شاول لصموئيل: إني قد سمعت لصوت الرب وذهبت في الطريق التي أرسلني فيها الرب وأتيت بأجاج ملك عماليق وحرمت عماليق

21 فأخذ الشعب من الغنيمة غنما وبقرا، أوائل الحرام لأجل الذبح للرب إلهك في الجلجال

22 فقال صموئيل: هل مسرة الرب بالمحرقات والذبائح كما باستماع صوت الرب؟ هوذا الاستماع أفضل من الذبيحة، والإصغاء أفضل من شحم الكباش

23 لأن التمرد كخطية العرافة ، والعناد كالوثن والترافيم. لأنك رفضت كلام الرب رفضك من الملك


هذا هو الموضع الاول في الكتاب المقدس الذي ترد فيه عبارة : " الاستماع (الطاعة )  أفضل من الذبيحة  " لم يقصد صموئيل هنا ان الذبيحة ليست مهمة لكنه كان يحث الملك شاول على التفكير في دوافعه من وراء تقديم الذبيحة . كانت الذبيحة تقتضي تقديم عطية ٍ خاصة لله ،  لكن اذا لم يكن قلب الشخص الذي يقدم الذبيحة تائبا ً توبة ً حقيقية فان الذبيحة تصبح طقسا ً فارغا ً . إن المظاهر الدينية لا تعني اي شيء ٍ ما لم نمارسها بدافع محبتنا وطاعتنا لله  ،  فما يريده الله هو ان تعكس تصرفاتنا مدى تكريسنا وطاعتنا لله . 
اعمل جردا ً روحيا ً لحياتك ، فقد تبدو رائعا ً من الخارج مثل شاول لكن الله يهتم بدواخلنا اكثر .


----------



## fauzi (25 يناير 2014)

832 - العالم يحب الاشخاص الجميلين والوسيمين ، فعلى سبيل المثال يميل المعلمون الى التعامل مع الطلبة الجذابين في الصف ويمنحوهم علامات ٍ افضل من غيرهم . كما يميل ارباب العمل لترقية الموظفين الوسيمين والموظفات الجميلات ،  وهكذا فالناس يحبون الاشخاص ذوي المظهر الحسن ويرغبون في رفقتهم وربما يحسدوهم ايضا ً . 
يدون لنا هذا المقطع الكتابي حدثا ً هاما ً للغاية الا وهو اختيار ملك ٍ ثان ٍ للشعب العبراني ، وهذا المقطع يطرح موضوع الجمال بصورة مباشرة 

سفر صموئيل الأول
الفصل / الأصحاح السادس عشر



    1 فقال الرب لصموئيل: حتى متى تنوح على شاول ، وأنا قد رفضته عن أن يملك على إسرائيل ؟ املأ قرنك دهنا وتعال أرسلك إلى يسى البيتلحمي، لأني قد رأيت لي في بنيه ملكا

    2 فقال صموئيل: كيف أذهب؟ إن سمع شاول يقتلني. فقال الرب: خذ بيدك عجلة من البقر وقل: قد جئت لأذبح للرب

    3 وادع يسى إلى الذبيحة، وأنا أعلمك ماذا تصنع. وامسح لي الذي أقول لك عنه

    4 ففعل صموئيل كما تكلم الرب وجاء إلى بيت لحم. فارتعد شيوخ المدينة عند استقباله وقالوا: أسلام مجيئك

    5 فقال: سلام. قد جئت لأذبح للرب. تقدسوا وتعالوا معي إلى الذبيحة. وقدس يسى وبنيه ودعاهم إلى الذبيحة

    6 وكان لما جاءوا أنه رأى أليآب، فقال: إن أمام الرب مسيحه

    7 فقال الرب لصموئيل: لا تنظر إلى منظره وطول قامته لأني قد رفضته. لأنه ليس كما ينظر الإنسان. لأن الإنسان ينظر إلى العينين، وأما الرب فإنه ينظر إلى القلب

    8 فدعا يسى أبيناداب وعبره أمام صموئيل، فقال: وهذا أيضا لم يختره الرب

    9 وعبر يسى شمة، فقال : وهذا أيضا لم يختره الرب

    10 وعبر يسى بنيه السبعة أمام صموئيل، فقال صموئيل ليسى: الرب لم يختر هؤلاء

    11 وقال صموئيل ليسى: هل كملوا الغلمان؟. فقال: بقي بعد الصغير وهوذا يرعى الغنم. فقال صموئيل ليسى: أرسل وأت به، لأننا لا نجلس حتى يأتي إلى ههنا

    12 فأرسل وأتى به. وكان أشقر مع حلاوة العينين وحسن المنظر. فقال الرب: قم امسحه، لأن هذا هو

    13 فأخذ صموئيل قرن الدهن ومسحه في وسط إخوته. وحل روح الرب على داود من ذلك اليوم فصاعدا. ثم قام صموئيل وذهب إلى الرامة



كان الملك شاول طويلا ً ووسيما ً . لقد كان شخصا ً جذابا ً بالفعل ، وربما كان صموئيل يحاول البحث عن شخص ٍ يشبه الملك شاول ليخلفه في الملك ، لكن الله حذره من الحكم على الاشخاص بناء على اشكالهم او مظاهرهم فقط ، فالله يحكم على الاشخاص بحسب ايمانهم وشخصياتهم وليس بحسب مظاهرهم .  يصرف غالبية الناس ساعات عديدة في كل اسبوع في سبيل الحفاظ على مظهرهم الخارجي ، ومع انه ما من خطأ ٍ لأن تسعى للظهور في احسن صورة ٍ ممكنة الا ان السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هنا هو : هل تفعل الشيء نفسه لتنمية شخصيتك الداخلية ؟ رغم ان الجميع يستطيعون رؤية وجهك الا ان شخصيتك الداخلية هي التي ستقرر كيف ستعيش وكيف ستعمل وكيف ستستمتع بالحياة .


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2014)

833 - هل لديك  بعض الاصدقاء الحميمين ؟ الجميع لديهم معارف او اصدقاء لكن الكثيرين لا يستطيعون ان يقولوا بأن لديهم صديقا ً حميما ً يمكن ان يضحي من اجلهم . انك لا تصادف مثل هؤلاء الاصدقاء كل يوم . في هذه المقاطع الكتابية  يلتقي المحارب الصغير والشهير داود  بالامير الصغير يوناثان فيصبحان على الفور صديقين حميمين . وقد كانت هذه الصداقة جيدة ً لهما وللامة بأسرها لكنها سرعان ما تعرضت للاختبار 

سفر صموئيل الاول 18 : 1 – 13 

1 وكان لما فرغ من الكلام مع شاول أن نفس يوناثان تعلقت بنفس داود، وأحبه يوناثان كنفسه

2 فأخذه شاول في ذلك اليوم ولم يدعه يرجع إلى بيت أبيه

3 وقطع يوناثان وداود عهدا لأنه أحبه كنفسه

4 وخلع يوناثان الجبة التي عليه وأعطاها لداود مع ثيابه وسيفه وقوسه ومنطقته

5 وكان داود يخرج إلى حيثما أرسله شاول. كان يفلح. فجعله شاول على رجال الحرب. وحسن في أعين جميع الشعب وفي أعين عبيد شاول أيضا

6 وكان عند مجيئهم حين رجع داود من قتل الفلسطيني، أن النساء خرجت من جميع مدن إسرائيل بالغناء والرقص للقاء شاول الملك بدفوف وبفرح وبمثلثات

7 فأجابت النساء اللاعبات وقلن: ضرب شاول ألوفه وداود ربواته

8 فاحتمى شاول جدا وساء هذا الكلام في عينيه، وقال: أعطين داود ربوات وأما أنا فأعطينني الألوف وبعد فقط تبقى له المملكة

9 فكان شاول يعاين داود من ذلك اليوم فصاعدا

10 وكان في الغد أن الروح الرديء من قبل الله اقتحم شاول وجن في وسط البيت. وكان داود يضرب بيده كما في يوم فيوم، وكان الرمح بيد شاول

11 فأشرع شاول الرمح وقال: أضرب داود حتى إلى الحائط. فتحول داود من أمامه مرتين

12 وكان شاول يخاف داود لأن الرب كان معه، وقد فارق شاول

13 فأبعده شاول عنه وجعله له رئيس ألف، فكان يخرج ويدخل أمام الشعب


ادرك الامير يوناثان لاحقا ً ان داود سيكون الملك القادم وليس هو،  لكن هذا لم يضعف من محبته لداود ، فقد كان يوناثان يفضل خسارة العرش على خسارته لاعز صديق ٍ لديه ، وهكذا فقد استمرت صداقتهما الحميمة طيلة حياتهما . تعتبر صداقة داود ويوناثان من اعمق واوثق الصداقات المدونة في الكتاب المقدس وذلك للاسباب التالية :
اولا ً : انهما بنيا صداقتهما على التزامهما اتجاه الله وليس فقط على التزام الواحد اتجاه الآخر .
ثانيا ً : انهما لم يسمحا لأي شيء ٍ بالتفريق بينهما بما في ذلك المهنة والمشاكل العائلية .
ثالثا ً : انهما كانا يحرصان على علاقتهما اكثر فاكثر حينما تتعرض صداقتهما لاختبار .
رابعا ً : انهما بقيا صديقين حتى النهاية .
ما الذي يمكنك فعله لتكون صديقا ً حميما ً لشخص ٍ ما ؟


----------



## fauzi (27 يناير 2014)

834 - انت مسيحي ٌ لأن المسيح فيك " أَحْيَا لاَ أَنَا، بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ يَحْيَا " (غلاطية 2: 20 ) انت مسيحي  ٌ فمع   المسيح صُلبت ومع المسيح قمت وحييت . المسيح حي ٌ فيك وانت بالمسيح حي ، تعيش وتتحرك وتحيا . اساس الايمان المسيحي هو ان المسيح فينا ومعنا حقيقة . لا مجازا ً أو تصورا ً بل حقا ً مطلقا ً ، لامجال لمناقشته او التشكك فيه . المسيح ليس مثالا ً ولا نبيا ً ، المسيح مالكا ً ، مالكا ً لنا ، نحن ملك ٌ له . في القديم تحدث الله الى الانسان باشكال ٍ واشخاص ٍ ووسائل متعددة . كان يظهر له في رؤى ، في احلام ٍ ، في احوال ٍ واحداث ٍ معينة . الآن هو فينا ، يتحدث ويوجه  يتحرك ويُحرّك ويحيا . لا نحتاج الى نبي ينقل الينا كلام الله وتوجيهاته وارادته . ارادته ُ معلنة ً دائما ًلنا ، ومشيئته تحيا داخلنا وتتحقق بنا . قبولنا سيادته واعلاننا اتباعه يخلع عنا الرداء القديم البالي . علاقتنا به وانتمائنا اليه ارتداء حياة جديدة وطبيعة ٍ جديدة . طبيعة ٌ جديدة لها لباس ٌ جديد ٌ يناسبها  مصنوع ٌ ليليق بها . لباس ٌ كامل وسلاح ٌ كامل لله . حولنا مكائد ابليس  تهاجمنا . هجمات ٌ ضارية ٌ متتابعة ٌ لا تهمد ليست من دم ٍ ولحم  بل من اجناد الشر . منطقة الحق لاحقائنا . درع البِر يغطي اجسادنا ، انجيل السلام لارجلنا . ترس الايمان ليصد سهام الشرير الملتهبة ، خوذة الخلاص لرؤوسنا . سيف الروح في ايدينا نهاجم به ونصد هجمات  وتجارب شيطانية . اذا كان المسيح يحيا فينا يلزمنا ان نلبس ملابس مختاري الله " أَحْشَاءَ رَأْفَاتٍ، وَلُطْفًا، وَتَوَاضُعًا، وَوَدَاعَةً، وَطُولَ أَنَاةٍ " (كولوسي 3: 12 )  بدون هذه الملابس نبدو غرباء عن صورة اولاد الله . كمسيحي لا يكفي ان تتمتع بوجود المسيح فيك وانت فيه . المسيحي الحي يُظهر المسيح للعالم ليجذب العالم الى المسيح . الملابس الواقية ضد هجمات ابليس مع ملابس اولاد الله تعكس المسيح الحي داخلك وتُعلن انتماءك له واتباعك اياه . البسها دائما ، اظهرها دائما ً ، اعلنها دائما ً ، تمسك بها . الهنا لا يطلب منا ان نفعل الصواب بل  نكون انفسنا صوابا ً  . لا تعمل الحق فقط بل البس الحق ليعيش الحق فيك . المسيح فيك ليعطيك الطريق والحق والحياة . المسيح فيك لتشعر بالأمان وتحيا بالايمان .


----------



## fauzi (28 يناير 2014)

835 - مات موسى ، انتهت مهمته . قاد الشعب حتى مشارف الاردن ثم غاب . لم يعد يقف شامخا ً امام الشعب وعصاه في يده يملأ الافق بهيكله . اختفى وجهه الذي كان يلمع ببهاء ٍ ومجد ٍ ونور انعكاسا ً لبهاء ومجد الله . لم يعد صوته يدوي بين جبال ووديان البرية معلنا ً ارادة الله ووصاياه . وحل محله فتى ، فتى ً متوسط القامة مفتول العضلات مرفوع الرأس . رغم اختلاف المظهر كان  الجوهر واحدا ً . بداخل كل من الرجلين روح الله . انتظر الشعب ، وقف متحفزا ً على ضفة النهر وشخصوا الى يشوع .  نظر يشوع الى الامام الى الارض الممتدة الى الافق البعيد بلا حدود . ونظر الى الخلف الى الوف العيون الشاخصة اليه تنتظر كلمته . وارتجف داخله ، كيف يستطيع ان يقود هذا الشعب وحده . كاد ان يصرخ ويرمي عصاه وينزل عن الربوة ويفر هاربا  . واذا بصوت الرب يعلو يملأ سمعه ويقول : " كَمَا كُنْتُ مَعَ مُوسَى أَكُونُ مَعَكَ. لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ. ..... تَشَدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّعْ! لاَ تَرْهَبْ وَلاَ تَرْتَعِبْ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مَعَكَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ" (يشوع 1: 5 ، 6 ، 9   ) 
" قُمِ اعْبُرْ هذَا الأُرْدُنَّ أَنْتَ وَكُلُّ هذَا الشَّعْبِ  ...... كُلَّ مَوْضِعٍ تَدُوسُهُ بُطُونُ أَقْدَامِكُمْ لَكُمْ أَعْطَيْتُهُ، كَمَا كَلَّمْتُ مُوسَى. " كل موضع قدم لنا ، كل حقل  ، كل ارض  ،  كل جبل ٍ ، كل واد ٍ ؟ . كل ما تدوسه اقدامكم ، هكذا قال الرب ، هكذا سيكون . وصدّق يشوع قول الرب وتقدم هو  و تابوت عهد الرب والشعب . وصدّق الشعب كلام الرب وامتدت اقدامهم مسرعة الى نهر الاردن . وكان الوقت وقت الحصاد والاردن مليء بالماء الى جميع شطوطه . وما ان لمست بطون اقدامهم الماء المتدفق حتى توقفت المياه . فزعت ، فرت هاربة ، انشطر النهر ، تجمدت المياه ، ظهرت اليابسة . وعبر يشوع والشعب وساروا على اليابسة لأن الرب كان معهم  .  واخذوا الارض التي وعدهم الرب بها ، كل ما داسته اقدامهم اخذوه . وانت تقف على مشارف عمل ٍيريدك  الله ان تعمله ، حين تراه صعبا ً ، حين تصدم عينيك العقبات وتمنع الرؤيا  جبال المصاعب والتحديات . اذا زحف الظلام واختفى النور وبدا الطريق موحشا ً مرعبا ً ، اصغ السمع ، اسمع صوت الله : " لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ .... تَشَدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّعْ! لاَ تَرْهَبْ وَلاَ تَرْتَعِبْ " تقدم ، اقتحم ، سر للامام ، اخطو بقدميك ، كل ما تدوسه لك ، الرب الهك معك .


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2014)

836 - خلق الله لنا اليوم لنعمل فيه عمل اليوم . عمل اليوم يُعمل اليوم ، لا يؤجل . لكننا في جهالة نؤجل عمل اليوم الى الغد . الجهالة هي اننا لا نعلم إن كان لنا غد . اليوم ملك ٌ لك ، تمسك به بيدك ، أما الغد فليس لك ، غير موجود لديك . والانسان ليس له سلطان ٌ الا على ما بحوزته ، ما هو بيديه . وقف الغني يوما ً ينظر الى حقوله الخضراء الممتدة حتى آخر الأفق . رأى كورته اخصبت . رأى الثمر على الشجر والحنطة ذهبا ً كثيرا ً في ضوء الشمس . فكر في نفسه : كل هذا له ، ثمر ٌ كثير ، وتسائل : ماذا يفعل فليس له موضع يجمع فيه اثماره ، وتطلع الى الغد ،  قال : " أَهْدِمُ مَخَازِنِي وَأَبْنِي أَعْظَمَ، وَأَجْمَعُ هُنَاكَ جَمِيعَ غَلاَتِي وَخَيْرَاتِي " ( لوقا 12 : 18 ) وبطموح ٍ وبجهالة ٍ قال : " يَا نَفْسُ لَكِ خَيْرَاتٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، مَوْضُوعَةٌ لِسِنِينَ كَثِيرَةٍ. اِسْتَرِيحِي وَكُلِي وَاشْرَبِي وَافْرَحِي! "
 فقال له الله : " يَا غَبِيُّ! هذِهِ اللَّيْلَةَ تُطْلَبُ نَفْسُكَ مِنْكَ، فَهذِهِ الَّتِي أَعْدَدْتَهَا لِمَنْ تَكُونُ ؟ " تصرف برعونة وطمع في غد ٍ ليس له بل هو لله . وكثيرا ً ما  نؤجل ونتباطئ في امور ٍلو بقيت للغد لضاعت . ونماطل ونسوّف في قرارات ٍ نقدر ان نتخذها اليوم لا الغد . وقف يشوع على ربوة ٍ امام الشعب بعد ان قادهم الى ارض الموعد . في قمة النجاح والانتصار ارادهم ان يتخذوا اهم قرار ٍ لهم ولاولادهم . قال لهم : " اخْتَارُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمُ الْيَوْمَ مَنْ تَعْبُدُونَ " (يشوع 24: 15 )  اليوم هو يوم القرار . لا تأجيل ، لا مماطلة ، لا تسويف . اليوم لا الغد ، اليوم . المصائر لا تحتمل التأجيل خصوصا ً القرارات التي تحدد مصائر ابدية . عبادة الرب لم تكن تؤثر على جيل ٍ او زمن بل تؤثر على مصير ٍ ابدي . وكل انسان ٍ له سلطان ٌ على يومه ِ . والله ينادي البشرية جميعها اليوم : 
" اِلْتَفِتُوا إِلَيَّ وَاخْلُصُوا يَا جَمِيعَ أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ، لأَنِّي أَنَا اللهُ وَلَيْسَ آخَرَ." (إشعياء 45: 22 ) 
" لأَنَّكَ إِنِ اعْتَرَفْتَ بِفَمِكَ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ، وَآمَنْتَ بِقَلْبِكَ أَنَّ اللهَ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، خَلَصْتَ. " ( رومية 10: 9 ) 
" آمِنْ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَتَخْلُصَ أَنْتَ وَأَهْلُ بَيْتِكَ " (سفر أعمال الرسل 16: 31 )
 آمن ، الآن ، اليوم . هذا قرار ٌ لا يؤجل ، والصوت الذي تسمعه اليوم قد لا تسمعه غدا ً .
" إِنْ سَمِعْتُمْ صَوْتَهُ فَلاَ تُقَسُّوا قُلُوبَكُمْ " (عبرانيين 3:  15 )  وها انتم تسمعون  صوته . اقبلوه اليوم ، آمنوا به اليوم ، آمنوا ما دام الوقت يُدعى اليوم . غدا ً الوقت يُدعى الغد . اليوم لك ، الغد ليس لك .


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2014)

837 - حين تشرق الشمس صباحا ً ، يبدأ اليوم في حياة كل من يعيش تحت الشمس . رغم ان اليوم في شكله العام واحد ٌ لجميع الناس لكنه يخنلف من الواحد للآخر . ظروف كل شخص تجعله يختلف . يوم المريض يختلف عن يوم الصحيح ،  يوم الحزين يختلف عن يوم السعيد . يوم الفقير الجائع غير يوم الغني الشبعان . والصحبة والرفاق والزملاء تجعله يختلف  ايضا ً . يوم الفرحين غير يوم العابثين  . يوم ٌ حولك اصدقاء ٌ غير يوم ٍ مشحون ٍ بالاعداء . يوم ٌ فيه حمقى غير يوم ٍ به  حكماء . الظروف والناس حولك تحدد ملامح اليوم لك فيختلف عن يوم الغير . وفوق ذلك كله لو صاحبك الله في يومك وبقي معك ، يكون يومك مختلفا ً جدا ً عن كل الايام . الله في اليوم يجعله اعظم يوم . تصور ان الله ليس موجودا ً معك أحد الايام ، كيف تقضيه ؟ وتصور ان الله ليس  موجود معك في اي يوم ، كيف تكون الحياة ؟ مهما أوتي الانسان من قوة لا يستطيع ان يقاوم هجمات الطبيعة دون الله . هل يصمد لعاصفة ٍ عاتية رياحها قوية وامواجها عالية ، هل يصمد ؟ نعم نعيش في بيوت ٍ تحمينا لكن البيوت تنهار وتنهدم . مهما أوتي الانسان من علم وفهم لا يستطيع ان ينجح في اتخاذ   القرار وحده . المجهول يحيط به والطرق متشعبة حوله والحق مخفي ٌ عن ناظريه . الله كلي الحكمة يفتح ذهنه ويوجه عقله ُ اذا لجأ الى الله يستشيره . اعظم الرجال لم ينجحوا الا بوجود الله معهم في حياتهم وتصرفاتهم . موسى النبي كليم الله بعد اربعين سنة يرتشف علم وحكمة المصريين ، وبعد اربعين سنة في البرية يتأمل ويمتلأ بقوة ٍ روحية ٍ داخلية ،  يقف مرتعبا ً امام العليقة ،  يسمع تكليف الله له بانقاذ شعبه ويقول : من انا ؟  " مَنْ أَنَا حَتَّى أَذْهَبَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ ، وَحَتَّى أُخْرِجَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ مِصْرَ؟» (سفر الخروج 3: 11 ) فقال له الله : " إِنِّي أَكُونُ مَعَكَ " وكان معه ،  وبذراع ٍ قوية اخرج الله شعبه ُ من مصر بموسى الذي كان معه . وجدعون وعشيرته التي هي الذُّلَّى وهو الاصغر " هَا عَشِيرَتِي هِيَ الذُّلَّى فِي مَنَسَّى، وَأَنَا الأَصْغَرُ فِي بَيْتِ أَبِي». " لم يكن يستطيع تخليص الشعب ، لكن الله قال له : " إِنِّي أَكُونُ مَعَكَ، وَسَتَضْرِبُ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ كَرَجُل وَاحِدٍ " (سفر القضاة 6: 16 ) وهذا ما حدث ، وهذا ما يحدث معك ومعي ومع كل من يكون الله معه . ويعدنا الله ، يعد كل المؤمنين ، يقول : " َهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». (متى 28: 20 ) 
" إِنْ كَانَ اللهُ مَعَنَا، فَمَنْ عَلَيْنَا؟ " (رومية 8: 31 ) .


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2014)

838 - تمر الايام متشابهة ،  تشرق الشمس ثم تغرب  وينتهي اليوم . وتشرق الشمس ايضا ً ويبدأ يوم جديد مثل اليوم القديم وتغرب الشمس وينتهي اليوم . هناك ايام صحوة وايام معتمة . ايام ٌ دافئة وايام ٌ باردة ، ايام ٌ منيرة وايام ٌ مظلمة . ايام تأتي بالفرج واخرى تأتي بالضيق . الأيام تأتي بالفرح واخرى تأتي بالحزن . لكنها ايام ، اليوم مثل الآخر مهما اختلفت تتشابه مثل اسنان المشط . الا انه في حياة كل انسان يوم عظيم ، يوم ينتقل فيه من الموت الى الحياة . زكا العشار عاش اياما ً جمع فيها مالا ً كثيرا ً . كل ايامه ِ كانت نفوذا ً وسطوة ، لكنه في داخله ِ كان تعيسا ً قلقا ً حزينا ً . ايامه ُ ندم ٌ وعذاب ٌ وتأنيب ضمير ، حتى جاء يومه ُ العظيم ، يوم التقى بالمسيح  . رآه ُ من بين اوراق وفروع الجميزة . ناداه المسيح  فنزل وجرى الى بيته ِ وجلس بجوار المسيح ورأى عينيه ، رأى فيهما محبة لم يراها من قبل ، وسمع دعوة للحياة لم يسمعها من قبل . وجد الرجاء ، وجد السلام ، وجد الطريق ، فالقى بالاموال الملوثة وتطهر . ، واعلن المسيح له  ان اليوم حصل خلاص ٌ لهذا البيت ، إذ هو ابن ٌ لابراهيم  (لوقا 19: 9 ) . لص  مذنب ٌ ٌ محكوم ٌ  عليه بالموت ، قضى ايامه ُ في الشر والاجرام والقتل . اخذوه ونفذوا فيه الحكم وصلبوه على خشبة ٍ بجوار المسيح في الجلجثة . وجاء يومه ُ العظيم وهو معلق ٌ على الصليب ، تلفت نحو المصلوب معه . ليس مجرما ً وليس قاتلا ً ، لعله التقى به يوما ً وهو يعلّم  او يصنع معجزة . في الايام الماضية لم يره عن قرب ، أما الآن فهو يراه . رأى وجهه ُ يُشع حبا ً حتى لأعدائه . سمعه ُ وهو يرفع رأسه نحو السماء ويقول : " يَا أَبَتَاهُ، اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ " (لوقا 23: 34 ) سمع ذلك وعرف من هو وليس انسانا ً كباقي البشر .  اي انسان يستطيع ان يطلب غفرانا ًلمن صلبوه ؟ المصلوب في الجانب الآخر كان يجدّف عليه : " إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ، فَخَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ وَإِيَّانَا! " واستشاط اللص غضبا ً ، فانتهره " أَوَلاَ أَنْتَ تَخَافُ اللهَ، إِذْ أَنْتَ تَحْتَ هذَا الْحُكْمِ بِعَيْنِهِ؟ " الصلب . انت وانا ننال استحقاق ما فعلنا اما هذا فلم يفعل شيئا ً يستحق ان يُصلب لأجله " أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَبِعَدْل ، لأَنَّنَا نَنَالُ اسْتِحْقَاقَ مَا فَعَلْنَا، وَأَمَّا هذَا فَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ شَيْئًا لَيْسَ فِي مَحَلِّهِ " وقال للمسيح : " اذْكُرْنِي يَا رَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ " وبسرعة اجابه المسيح " الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُ مَعِي فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ " ( لوقا 23 : 43 ) يا له من يوم ٍ عظيم . وانت ماذا عن يومك العظيم ؟ هل قابلت المسيح ؟ هل قبلته ؟


----------



## fauzi (3 فبراير 2014)

839 - نادرا ً ما تبدو التجارب قبيحة ً او خطرة ً كما هي عليه في واقع الأمر . فكر في الأمر من وجهة نظر السمكة التي تقترب من السنارة او من وجهة نظر الفأر الذي يقترب من المصيدة  . فالسمكة تنقض على الدودة ، والفأر ينقض على قطعة الجبن التي تبدو عديمة الضرر الى ان يحدث ما لم يكن في الحسبان بالنسبة لهما . والناس يفعلون الشيء نفسه عادة ً 


سفر صموئيل الثاني 11 : 2 – 15 

2 وكان في وقت المساء أن داود قام عن سريره وتمشى على سطح بيت الملك، فرأى من على السطح امرأة تستحم. وكانت المرأة جميلة المنظر جدا

3 فأرسل داود وسأل عن المرأة، فقال واحد: أليست هذه بثشبع بنت أليعام امرأة أوريا الحثي

4 فأرسل داود رسلا وأخذها، فدخلت إليه، فاضطجع معها وهي مطهرة من طمثها. ثم رجعت إلى بيتها

5 وحبلت المرأة، فأرسلت وأخبرت داود وقالت: إني حبلى

6 فأرسل داود إلى يوآب يقول: أرسل إلي أوريا الحثي. فأرسل يوآب أوريا إلى داود

7 فأتى أوريا إليه، فسأل داود عن سلامة يوآب وسلامة الشعب ونجاح الحرب

8 وقال داود لأوريا: انزل إلى بيتك واغسل رجليك. فخرج أوريا من بيت الملك، وخرجت وراءه حصة من عند الملك

9 ونام أوريا على باب بيت الملك مع جميع عبيد سيده، ولم ينزل إلى بيته

10 فأخبروا داود قائلين : لم ينزل أوريا إلى بيته. فقال داود لأوريا: أما جئت من السفر ؟ فلماذا لم تنزل إلى بيتك

11 فقال أوريا لداود: إن التابوت وإسرائيل ويهوذا ساكنون في الخيام، وسيدي يوآب وعبيد سيدي نازلون على وجه الصحراء، وأنا آتي إلى بيتي لآكل وأشرب وأضطجع مع امرأتي ؟ وحياتك وحياة نفسك، لا أفعل هذا الأمر

12 فقال داود لأوريا: أقم هنا اليوم أيضا، وغدا أطلقك. فأقام أوريا في أورشليم ذلك اليوم وغده

13 ودعاه داود فأكل أمامه وشرب وأسكره. وخرج عند المساء ليضطجع في مضجعه مع عبيد سيده ، وإلى بيته لم ينزل

14 وفي الصباح كتب داود مكتوبا إلى يوآب وأرسله بيد أوريا

15 وكتب في المكتوب يقول: اجعلوا أوريا في وجه الحرب الشديدة، وارجعوا من ورائه فيضرب ويموت


حينما نظر داود من فوق سطح قصره ِ رأى امرأة ً جميلة ً تستحم ، لكنه لم يتمكن من رؤية الموقف الخطير الذي يمكنه ان يدمر ما تبقى من حياته ِ . كان ينبغي عليه ان يغادر السطح وان يهرب من التجربة  ، لكنه راح يستمتع بها ، ونتيجة ً لذلك فقد استسلم للتجربة واقترف خطية الزنا والقتل ايضا ً .
 للهروب من التجربة :
اولا ً - اطلب من الله ان يساعدك على الابتعاد عن الاشخاص والاماكن والمواقف التي قد تضعفك . 
ثانيا ً- احفظ بعض آيات الكتاب المقدس التي تقاوم ضعفك المحدد .
ثاثا ً – ابحث عن مؤمن ٍ آخر تستطيع مشاركته ُ في صراعاتك واطلب مساعدة هذا الشخص حينما تتعرض للتجربة .
حينما تتعرض للتجربة اهرب منها الى مكان ٍ او نشاط ٍ آمن . لا تبقى هناك مقلّبا ً الاحتمالات بل قاوم التجربة .


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2014)

840 - اعطى الله كل واحد منا حياة ً نحياها في هذا العالم ، قصيرة ً كانت او طويلة . حدد لكل عددا ً من السنوات يعيشها على الارض ، يقضيها حيث يشاء وكيفما يشاء . الحكيم من يحسن انفاق سنوات عمره  في اعمال ٍ ذات فائدة وتأثير عن من حوله . لو احسن استغلال وقته على الارض لما اختفى باختفاء وجوده . يبقى اسمه ُ مذكورا ً باعماله ، وتأثيره الذي تركه يحيا  حتى بعد انتهاء حياته . الله لم يخلقنا استكمالا ً لعدد او بلا فائدة او بلا هدف او بلا نفع ٍ للعالم . لكل منا في حياتنا قصد ٌ عند الله ليفعل بنا شيئا ً هاما ً في الحياة . مهما قل شأنك ، مهما تصورت صغر حجمك ، مهما قلت سنوات حياتك ، العالم يحتاج لك . لا تستهن بنفسك ، انت خليقة الله ، خلقك لكي يعمل بك اعمالا ً صالحة . انت تعيش في مركز تأثير ٍ على دائرة  واسعة من الناس حولك في كل اتجاه . تأثيرك يمتد على كثيرين قد تراهم وتعرفهم وقد لا تراهم ولا تعرفهم . حتى لو تصورت نفسك في الكون المتسع لا تتعدى حبة رمل ٍ صغيرة ٍ دقيقة كلا شيء ، لكن هذه الحبة لها موقع ولها تأثير ولها فائدة ونفع لباقي حبات الرمال التي حولك . حياتك لها تأثير ٌ اكثر نفوذا ً من كلامك ، حياة ٌ لها رائحة تفوح الى كل من حولك . وتأثير حياتنا يصل الى الاصدقاء والاقارب والاهل والاحباء والاصحاب والزملاء . ويمتد التأثير حتى يشمل كل من يلتقي بنا على دروب الحياة ومجالاتها المتعددة . وقد يصل التأثير الى من لا نلتقي بهم ، بل من تصل اليهم اقوالنا وافعالنا . يقول المسيح : "أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ "  (    متى 5: 13 )  الملح له تأثير ٌ كبير ٌ على كل ما نتناوله من طعام . لو قل الملح ، قل التأثير ، لو زاد ، زاد التأثير ، لذلك يقول المسيح : " وَلكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا يُمَلَّحُ ؟ لاَ يَصْلُحُ بَعْدُ لِشَيْءٍ، إِلاَّ لأَنْ يُطْرَحَ خَارِجًا وَيُدَاسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ. "  ويقول : " أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. " النور له تأثير ٌ كبير على كل ما ومن يحيط بالنور " فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ، لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ، وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ." لو خفت  الضوء او انطفأ النور ، كيف يرى الناس في الظلمة ؟ النور للانارة . في السنوات التي اعطاها لك الله لتحياها لا بد ان تؤثر في من حولك بالقدر الذي وهبك الله اياه من مواهب وقدرات وامكانيات . الانسان لا ينتهي بانتهاء الوقت الذي  يعيشه على الارض .


----------



## fauzi (5 فبراير 2014)

841 - منذ وجود الانسان في بطن امه  وهو ما يزال جنينا ً لم يرى النور الخارجي بعد ، والله يحصي ايامه ويعرف سني حياته ويتابع تطوره ونموه ويراه يسعى لتحقيق غرض وجوده . الله لم يخلقنا ليلهو بنا . الله لم يخلقنا ليستعرض قوته ، الله لم يخلقنا عبثا ً . الله يخلقنا حسب خطة ٍ وغرض ٍ وقصد ٍ لنا " 	لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ عَمَلُهُ، مَخْلُوقِينَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ لأَعْمَال صَالِحَةٍ، قَدْ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَأَعَدَّهَا لِكَيْ نَسْلُكَ فِيهَا. " (أفسس 2: 10 ) بعد ان نخرج من الارحام ، بعد ان نخطو على الأرض اطفالا ً ثم شبابا ً ثم شيوخا ً ، يسير الله معنا ، يعرف كل شيء ٍ عنا ويتابع تنفيذنا خطته لخلقنا وهدفه لوجودنا . له توقيت ٌ لاحداث حياتنا منذ مولدنا حتى مماتنا . كل شيء محسوب ٌ ومعدٌّ بدقة . اهداف ٌ وضعها الله لنصل اليها . نتحرك ونتقدم اليها وبعد ان نحققها تنتهي حياتنا . لن يكون هناك داع ٍ لايام ٍ وسنين اضافية . حياتنا مقاسة على قدر الاحتياج لنا . لا يموت انسان ٌ قبل موعده ، هناك توقيت ٌ دقيق ٌ لمولدنا ، لحياتنا ثم لموتنا . حزقيا الملك كان رجلا ً صالحا ً عمل المستقيم في عيني الله . ازال المرتفعات وكسر الأوثان ، حتى حية النحاس التي عملها موسى سحقها . سحقها حين رأى الشعب يعبدها . التصق بالرب وحفظ وصاياه ، وكان الرب معه . سارت كل الامور حسب خطة الله وهدفه في حياة حزقيا الملك الصالح . ومرض حزقيا للموت . وارسل الله نبيه اشعياء الى الملك يقول له انه سيموت . حزن حزقيا على نفسه . لم يرد ان يموت . اراد ان يمتد به العمر وتطول سني حياته . بكى واستعطف الرب وطلب شفاء ً من مرضه . واستجاب الرب وقال له : " هأَنَذَا أَشْفِيكَ " (سفر الملوك الثاني 20: 5 ) واعطاه علامة . ارجع الله الظل عشر درجات للخلف ، اوقف حركة الوقت واعاده للخلف . لا نعرف ماذا حدث تماما ً واي تفسير ٍ علمي لما حدث لكن حياة حزقيا الملك امتدت . تراجع الوقت ،  تراجع الموت ، شُفي حزقيا . قام من فراشه وقد اضاف الله الى عمره خمسة عشر سنة . هل غير الله خطته ام كانت هذه السنوات الاضافية في خطة الله لحزقيا منذ مولده ؟  . اراد حزقيا من الله عمرا ً جديدا ً ، وعاش خمسة عشر سنة اكثر ، لكنها كانت اتعس سنين  حياته  . السنين المضافة كانت اسوأ جدا ًُُ من سني حياة حزقيا الاولى . ما يعده الله لنا من حياة افضل حياة لانها من صنع الله وتخطيطه .


----------



## fauzi (7 فبراير 2014)

842 - انت تشاهد مسلسلا ً كوميديا ً ساخرا ً عن زوجين متناقضين . فالمرأة لا تحسن سوى تحضير الشطائر والنوم ، والرجل يأمل ً ان يتمكن دوما ً من عمل شيء ٍ نافع كاصلاح المغسلة مثلا ً . قد نضحك اثناء مشاهدتنا للمشاهد الطريفة لأنها تعكس ما يحدث في الحياة الواقعية . لكننا في الوقت نفسه ندرك حقيقة ان زواج شخصين من طبيعتين مختلفتين تماما ً يمكن ان يؤدي الى الكثير من المواجهات الساخنة والمشاكل . يطلعنا هذا المقطع من الكتاب المقدس على عظمة سليمان وسقوطه . فقد تمثلت عظمته في طلبه من الرب ان يسكن معه ومع الشعب وان يباركهم ، أما سقوطه فكان بسبب مشكلة ٍ عائلية ٍ كان يعاني منها حيث انه لم يكن موفقا ً في الزواج 


سفر الملوك الاول 11 : 1 – 13 

1 وأحب الملك سليمان نساء غريبة كثيرة مع بنت فرعون: موآبيات وعمونيات وأدوميات وصيدونيات وحثيات

2 من الأمم الذين قال عنهم الرب لبني إسرائيل: لا تدخلون إليهم وهم لا يدخلون إليكم، لأنهم يميلون قلوبكم وراء آلهتهم. فالتصق سليمان بهؤلاء بالمحبة

3 وكانت له سبع مئة من النساء السيدات، وثلاث مئة من السراري، فأمالت نساؤه قلبه

4 وكان في زمان شيخوخة سليمان أن نساءه أملن قلبه وراء آلهة أخرى، ولم يكن قلبه كاملا مع الرب إلهه كقلب داود أبيه

5 فذهب سليمان وراء عشتورث إلهة الصيدونيين، وملكوم رجس العمونيين

6 وعمل سليمان الشر في عيني الرب، ولم يتبع الرب تماما كداود أبيه

7 حينئذ بنى سليمان مرتفعة لكموش رجس الموآبيين على الجبل الذي تجاه أورشليم، ولمولك رجس بني عمون

8 وهكذا فعل لجميع نسائه الغريبات اللواتي كن يوقدن ويذبحن لآلهتهن

9 فغضب الرب على سليمان لأن قلبه مال عن الرب إله إسرائيل الذي تراءى له مرتين

10 وأوصاه في هذا الأمر أن لا يتبع آلهة أخرى، فلم يحفظ ما أوصى به الرب

11 فقال الرب لسليمان: من أجل أن ذلك عندك، ولم تحفظ عهدي وفرائضي التي أوصيتك بها، فإني أمزق المملكة عنك تمزيقا وأعطيها لعبدك

12 إلا إني لا أفعل ذلك في أيامك، من أجل داود أبيك، بل من يد ابنك أمزقها

13 على أني لا أمزق منك المملكة كلها، بل أعطي سبطا واحدا لابنك، لأجل داود عبدي ، ولأجل أورشليم التي اخترتها


تزوج سليمان بمئات الزوجات ، ورغم ان تزوج من غالبية هؤلاء النسوة لاسباب سياسية الا انهن نجحن في نهاية المطاف في التأثير عليه سلبا ً وتغيير قلبه من نحو الله . 
في الزواج والعلاقات الحميمة من الصعب علينا ان نقاوم ضغط التنازل والمساومة ، فمحبتنا تدفعنا الى الاستجابة  لرغبات احبائنا ، وبسبب رغبتنا القوية في ارضاء احبائنا فقد امرنا الله بعدم الزواج بمن لا يشاركوننا التزامنا من نحو الله ، لذلك اسع َ لتكوين علاقاتك الحميمة مع الاشخاص الذين يشاركونك ايمانك وقيمك .


----------



## ابانوب برنس (7 فبراير 2014)

حلو اوى


----------



## fauzi (8 فبراير 2014)

ابانوب برنس قال:


> حلو اوى


شكرا بانوب برنس .... الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (8 فبراير 2014)

843 - كان المسيح يعلّم في احد البيوت ، تزاحم الناس حوله حتى امتلئت كل حجرات البيت . زاد عدد الناس فالتفوا حول البيت من النوافذ والباب ، احاطوا بالبيت كله . سمع اربع رجال ان المسيح بالبيت ، ارادوه ان يشفي صديقهم المفلوج المسجّى في فراشه . ماذا يفعلون ؟ لو تاخروا لترك المسيح البيت والمدينة . لو افلت الوقت لبقي صديقهم مفلوجا ً . في الحال هداهم تفكيرهم وبسرعة ٍ نفذوا خطتهم . تقدموا للوقت واقتحموا الزحام ،  دفعوا الناس بايديهم يمنة ويسرة لكن الاجساد كانت متراصة كحجارة ٍ متلاصقة ٍ ببعضها . هرولوا  دون  يأس ٍ او تأخير وصعدوا الى السطح ، ثقبوا السطح ودلوه من السقف وكل واحد ممسك بحبل مربوط  في طرف من اطراف الفراش الاربع . امام المسيح رقد الرجل على فراشه . نظر يسوع الى المفلوج ورفع وجهه ُ الى اصحابه . رأى وجوه ٍ فيها عزم واصرار ، فيها ايمان ورجاء ، فيها حب ٌ وصداقة ٌ للمفلوج . قال للمفلوج : " مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ " ( متى 9: 2 ) حرره من خطاياه ، ثم قال له : " قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ " قام المفلوج حالا ً وحمل سريره على كتفه ، وخرج ليلتقي باصحابه الفرحين بشفائه . فرحة الاصدقاء الاربعة لم تكن اقل من فرحة المفلوج بالشفاء . جاؤوا به للمسيح فشفاه . ما اجمل ان تأتي بأحد ٍ للمسيح ليختبر نعمته ويخلص بدمه . راع ٍ ضاع خروفه ، ترك التسع والتسعين الأخرين وخرج لأجل الضال . وحين وجده وضعه على منكبيه فرحا ً واتى الى بيته والى حظيرته والى اصدقائه . وقال لهم افرحوا معي لاني وجدت خروفي الضال . هكذا يكون فرح ٌ في السماء . فرح ٌ بخاطئ ٍ واحد يتوب اكثر من تسعة وتسعين بارا ً لا يحتاجون الى توبة ( لوقا 15 )  امرأة ٌ لها عشرة دراهم ثمينة اضاعت درهما ً منها . درهما ً واحدا ً من عشرة . اوقدت سراجا ً وكنست البيت كله . كل زاوية وركن باصرار حتى وجدته . ولما وجدت الدرهم المفقود دعت الصديقات والجارات وقالت لهم افرحن معي . افرحن معي لاني وجدت الدرهم الذي فقدته ( لوقا 15 ) . هكذا يكون فرح في السماء . يكون فرح قدام ملائكة الله بخاطئ ٍ واحد يتوب . الملائكة يفرحون بتوبة خاطئ . اعظم فرحة للانسان ان يجد الطريق الى المسيح ويرث ملكوت السماوات . واعظم فرحة ايضا ً هي ان يأتي الانسان بآخر تحت اقدام المسيح الشافي الغافر . السماء تفرح بعودة الخاطئ والملائكة تهلل . الله يسعد  به .


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2014)

844 - متى كانت آخر مرة ٍ تلقيت فيها نصيحة ً سيئة ؟ هل ادركت ان المشورة كانت خاطئة  ام انك كنت مخطئا ً منذ البداية باللجوء الى ذلك الشخص . في هذه المقاطع من سفر الملوك الاول  يؤدي موت الملك سليمان الى ازمة في المملكة ، فبعد ان اجتمع خليفة سليمان رحبعام الى المشورة الرديئة لبعض الاشرار ، قام باصدار بعض القرارات والاحكام التي تفتقر للحكمة والتي لاقت استياء الشعب ، وقد ادى هذا الى ثورة عشرة من الاسباط وتأسيسهم لمملكتهم الخاصة بهم ، المملكة الشمالية تحت حكم يربعام . وهكذا لم يبقى سوى سبطي يهوذا وبنيامين موالين لرحبعام ، وكانا يشكلان المملكة الجنوبية 

سفر الملوك الاول 12 : 1 – 15 
وذهب رحبعام إلى شكيم، لأنه جاء إلى شكيم جميع إسرائيل ليملكوه

2 ولما سمع يربعام بن نباط وهو بعد في مصر، لأنه هرب من وجه سليمان الملك، وأقام يربعام في مصر

3 وأرسلوا فدعوه. أتى يربعام وكل جماعة إسرائيل وكلموا رحبعام قائلين

4 إن أباك قسى نيرنا، وأما أنت فخفف الآن من عبودية أبيك القاسية، ومن نيره الثقيل الذي جعله علينا، فنخدمك

5 فقال لهم: اذهبوا إلى ثلاثة أيام أيضا ثم ارجعوا إلي. فذهب الشعب

6 فاستشار الملك رحبعام الشيوخ الذين كانوا يقفون أمام سليمان أبيه وهو حي، قائلا : كيف تشيرون أن أرد جوابا إلى هذا الشعب

7 فكلموه قائلين: إن صرت اليوم عبدا لهذا الشعب وخدمتهم وأجبتهم وكلمتهم كلاما حسنا، يكونون لك عبيدا كل الأيام

8 فترك مشورة الشيوخ التي أشاروا بها عليه واستشار الأحداث الذين نشأوا معه ووقفوا أمامه

9 وقال لهم: بماذا تشيرون أنتم فنرد جوابا على هذا الشعب الذين كلموني قائلين: خفف من النير الذي جعله علينا أبوك

10 فكلمه الأحداث الذين نشأوا معه قائلين: هكذا تقول لهذا الشعب الذين كلموك قائلين: إن أباك ثقل نيرنا وأما أنت فخفف من نيرنا، هكذا تقول لهم: إن خنصري أغلظ من متني أبي

11 والآن أبي حملكم نيرا ثقيلا وأنا أزيد على نيركم. أبي أدبكم بالسياط وأنا أؤدبكم بالعقارب

12 فجاء يربعام وجميع الشعب إلى رحبعام في اليوم الثالث كما تكلم الملك قائلا: ارجعوا إلي في اليوم الثالث

13 فأجاب الملك الشعب بقساوة، وترك مشورة الشيوخ التي أشاروا بها عليه

14 وكلمهم حسب مشورة الأحداث قائلا: أبي ثقل نيركم وأنا أزيد على نيركم. أبي أدبكم بالسياط وأنا أؤدبكم بالعقارب

15 ولم يسمع الملك للشعب، لأن السبب كان من قبل الرب ليقيم كلامه الذي تكلم به الرب عن يد أخيا الشيلوني إلى يربعام بن نباط


في كثير من الاحيان يواجه الصغار صعوبة ً في قبول نصيحة الكبار ، فقد يعتقد الصغار إن الكبار لا يفهموهم او انهم لا يفهمون الازمنة الحالية ، او انهم لا يفهمون اي شيء ٍ على الاطلاق بالقدر الكافي . وقد يفتقر هؤلاء الى التواضع الكافي الذي يجعلهم يخضعون للكبار على الرغم من معرفتهم بحكمتهم .
عندما تتلقى نصيحة ً ما اعمل على تقييمها بعناية ٍ وتدقيق . وفي المرة القادمة التي تطلب فيها نصيحة شخص ٍ ما حدد ما اذا كان اتباعك لها سيؤدي الى نتائج طيبة او توجه ايجابي . اطلب المشورة ممن يفوقونك بالحكمة او الخبرة ، فالمشورة لا تكون مفيدة ً الا اذا كانت تتوافق مع معايير الله .


----------



## fauzi (11 فبراير 2014)

845 - نادرا ما يكون العلاج مفرحا ً للمريض ، فغالبا ً ما يستدعي العلاج تناول الاقراص او الوخز بالابر او الخضوع للعمليات الجراحية او تحمل الآثار الجانبية المزعجة للتخدير او التعرض لبعض المواقف المحرجة . لهذا لا عجب ان كراهيتنا لزيارة الاطباء واخصائيي  الاسنان توازي حاجتنا لهم . في هذه المقاطع الكتابية من سفر الملوك الثاني  يعاني نعمان من مشكلة ٍ في العلاج المقدم له رغم ان مرضه ُ يمكن ان يقضي على حياته ، هذا عدا ان مرضه ِ مؤذيا ً ومخزيا ً . والمشكلة  لا تكمن هنا  في الابرة الحقنة او التأثيرات الجانبية بل تكمن في شيء ٍ آخر 


سفر الملوك الثاني 5 : 9 – 15 

9 فجاء نعمان بخيله و مركباته و وقف عند باب بيت اليشع

 10 فارسل اليه اليشع رسولا يقول اذهب و اغتسل سبع مرات في الاردن فيرجع لحمك اليك و تطهر

 11 فغضب نعمان و مضى و قال هوذا قلت انه يخرج الي و يقف و يدعو باسم الرب الهه و يردد يده فوق الموضع فيشفي الابرص

 12 اليس ابانة و فرفر نهرا دمشق احسن من جميع مياه اسرائيل اما كنت اغتسل بهما فاطهر و رجع و مضى بغيظ

 13 فتقدم عبيده و كلموه و قالوا يا ابانا لو قال لك النبي امرا عظيما اما كنت تعمله فكم بالحري اذا قال لك اغتسل و اطهر

 14 فنزل و غطس في الاردن سبع مرات حسب قول رجل الله فرجع لحمه كلحم صبي صغير و طهر

 15 فرجع الى رجل الله هو و كل جيشه و دخل و وقف امامه و قال هوذا قد عرفت انه ليس اله في كل الارض الا في اسرائيل و الان فخذ بركة من عبدك



كان نعمان البطل العسكري العظيم معتادا ً على ان يحظى بالاحترام والتقدير ، لهذا فقد اغتاظ جدا ً حين عامله اليشع كشخص ٍ عادي ، ولكونه مغرورا ً فقد توقع علاجا ً يليق بالملوك والرؤساء . كان بامكان نعمان ان يتقبل فكرة الاغتسال في نهر ٍ عظيم ، اما نهر الاردن فهو نهر ٌ صغير ٌ ولا يليق به ولا بمكانته ، لكن كان على نعمان ان يتواضع وان يطيع اوامر اليشع كي ينال الشفاء . تبدأ طاعتنا لله بالتواضع ، ورغم اننا قد لا نفهم طريقه ُ دوما ً الا اننا سننال بركاته ِ إن التزمنا بطاعتنا له وتواضعِنا امامه . حينما يكون امامك خيار ٌ في  ان   تفعل شيئا ً ما بالطريقة التي يحددها الله رغم انها قد تبدو غير مألوفة ٍ او محرجة وبين ان تفعل هذا الشيء بطريقتك الخاصة ، تذكر بأن :
اولا – طرق الله هي الافضل .
ثانيا ً – الله يريد طاعتك اكثر من اي شيء ٍ آخر . 
ثالثا ً – يستطيع الله ان يستخدم اي شيء ٍ لتتميم مقاصده .


----------



## fauzi (12 فبراير 2014)

846 - في سفر حزقيال النبي يرسم الوحي لكل واحد ٍ منا صورة ً هأمة ً متميزة . يقول الوحي المقدس : " يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ ، قَدْ جَعَلْتُكَ رَقِيبًا لِبَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. فَاسْمَعِ الْكَلِمَةَ مِنْ فَمِي وَأَنْذِرْهُمْ مِنْ قِبَلِي." (حزقيال 3: 17 )  رقيب ٌ صاح ٍ متيقظ ٌ يحذّر . وبعد مئات السنين جاء بولس الرسول وبنفس الوحي يرسم نفس الصورة . في كولوسي 1 : 27 ، 28 " الْمَسِيحُ فِيكُمْ رَجَاءُ الْمَجْدِ. الَّذِي نُنَادِي بِهِ مُنْذِرِينَ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ " ويعود يكلم قسوس افسس " لِذلِكَ اسْهَرُوا، مُتَذَكِّرِينَ أَنِّي ثَلاَثَ سِنِينَ لَيْلاً وَنَهَارًا، لَمْ أَفْتُرْ عَنْ أَنْ أُنْذِرَ بِدُمُوعٍ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ. " (أعمال الرسل 20: 31 ) الله يريدنا رقباء ومنذرين ومحذرين . الله يريدنا عيونا ً تراقب واصواتا ً تحذر وتُنذر . عمل ٌ كبير ، مسؤولية ٌ عظمى . مسؤولية الساهر على الاسوار يحرس وينذر . اذا حل بالمدينة خطر رآه مبكرا ً  وادركه قبل ان يستفحل ، ثم يصرخ محذرا ً منذرا ً . مهما كانت قوة الجيوش وقدرة الاسلحة تحتاج لمن يسهر ليراقب وينذر . المنارة الصغيرة القائمة في وسط المياه تحذر السفن من الصخور وتنقذها . الضوء الاحمر مهما كان خافتا ً يحذر القطار والسيارة والعابرين من الموت . الرقيب الساهر يعلو صوته ، يحذر من يرفضون المسيح من غضب الله المُعلن  " تُحَذِّرُهُمْ مِنْ قِبَلِي " يقول الرب 
" إِذَا قُلْتُ لِلشِّرِّيرِ: يَا شِرِّيرُ مَوْتًا تَمُوتُ. فَإِنْ لَمْ تَتَكَلَّمْ لِتُحَذِّرَ الشِّرِّيرَ مِنْ طَرِيقِهِ، فَذلِكَ الشِّرِّيرُ يَمُوتُ بِذَنْبِهِ، أَمَّا دَمُهُ فَمِنْ يَدِكَ أَطْلُبُهُ. وَإِنْ حَذَّرْتَ الشِّرِّيرَ مِنْ طَرِيقِهِ لِيَرْجعَ عَنْهُ، وَلَمْ يَرْجعْ عَنْ طَرِيقِهِ، فَهُوَ يَمُوتُ بِذَنْبِهِ. أَمَّا أَنْتَ فَقَدْ خَلَّصْتَ نَفْسَكَ. " ( حزقيال 33 : 8 ، 9 )  واجب ٌ على كل مؤمن ان يراقب وأن يحذّر . هو واجب ٌ انساني ٌ ايضا ً . كيف ترى غريقا ً يستغيث ولا تستجيب لاستغاثته ؟ هل تستطيع ان تسد اذنيك عن صرخات هالك ٍ يستنجد بك ؟ الله في علاه سمع استغاثة شعبه ِ وصراخهم واسرع لنجدتهم . وموسى عبده حين ارسله الله لينقذ الشعب من الهلاك اطاع وذهب . حولنا الوف ٌ وملايين تنجرف نحو الهلاك ، يهبطون بسرعة ٍ الى الهاوية . كثيرون منهم لا يعلمون الى اين هم ذاهبون ، يحتاجون الى الانذار . الانذار والتحذير واجب ُ كل من عرف المسيح وقبله ُ وتبعه ُونال الخلاص . صوت صراخك َ مطلوب ، اصرخ اليهم ، حذرهم وانذرهم وارشدهم . اعلو بصوتك ، لا تنذر مهددا ً ، افرش امامهم بساط رحمة الله  ليسمعوا ويلتفتوا ويروا مصيرهم التعس ورجائهم المبارك .


----------



## fauzi (13 فبراير 2014)

847 - يبدو ان كل مكان عمل يعتمد على مجموعة ٍ من الاشخاص النشطين المدمنين على العمل . فعادة ً ما يكون هؤلاء الاشخاص مكرسين فعليا ً لعملهم وهم اسياد ٌ وعبيد ٌ لوظائفهم في الوقت نفسه . وهم يعملون لانهم يريدون ذلك . هل تعرف شخصا ً كهذا ؟ 


سفر الملوك الثاني 12 : 4 – 15 
4وقال يهوآش للكهنة: جميع فضة الأقداس التي أدخلت إلى بيت الرب، الفضة الرائجة، فضة كل واحد حسب النفوس المقومة، كل فضة يخطر ببال إنسان أن يدخلها إلى بيت الرب

5 ليأخذها الكهنة لأنفسهم كل واحد من عند صاحبه، وهم يرممون ما تهدم من البيت، كل ما وجد فيه متهدما

6 وفي السنة الثالثة والعشرين للملك يهوآش لم تكن الكهنة رمموا ما تهدم من البيت

7 فدعا الملك يهوآش يهوياداع الكاهن والكهنة وقال لهم: لماذا لم ترمموا ما تهدم من البيت ؟ فالآن لا تأخذوا فضة من عند أصحابكم، بل اجعلوها لما تهدم من البيت

8 فوافق الكهنة على أن لا يأخذوا فضة من الشعب، ولا يرمموا ما تهدم من البيت

9 فأخذ يهوياداع الكاهن صندوقا وثقب ثقبا في غطائه، وجعله بجانب المذبح عن اليمين عند دخول الإنسان إلى بيت الرب. والكهنة حارسو الباب جعلوا فيه كل الفضة المدخلة إلى بيت الرب

10 وكان لما رأوا الفضة قد كثرت في الصندوق، أنه صعد كاتب الملك والكاهن العظيم وصروا وحسبوا الفضة الموجودة في بيت الرب

11 ودفعوا الفضة المحسوبة إلى أيدي عاملي الشغل الموكلين على بيت الرب، وأنفقوها للنجارين والبنائين العاملين في بيت الرب

12 ولبنائي الحيطان ونحاتي الحجارة، ولشراء الأخشاب والحجارة المنحوتة لترميم ما تهدم من بيت الرب، ولكل ما ينفق على البيت لترميمه

13 إلا أنه لم يعمل لبيت الرب طسوس فضة ولا مقصات ولا مناضح ولا أبواق، كل آنية الذهب وآنية الفضة، من الفضة الداخلة إلى بيت الرب

14 بل كانوا يدفعونها لعاملي الشغل، فكانوا يرممون بها بيت الرب

15 ولم يحاسبوا الرجال الذين سلموهم الفضة بأيديهم لكي يعطوها لعاملي الشغل، لأنهم كانوا يعملون بأمانة


كان هناك الكثير من العمل اللازم لترميم الهيكل ، لكن كانت السنون تمضي دون اي تقدم ٍ ملموس . لم يقم الكهنة بأي عمل لهذا فقد اقالهم الملك  يهوآش وعين بدلا ً عنهم أناسا ً من عامة الشعب . وفي نهاية المطاف اتضح ان هؤلاء الاشخاص العاديين كانوا امناء ومكرسين جدا ً للعمل لدرجة انه لم يكن يتوجب عليهم تقديم حساب عن الاموال التي تُعطى لهم لانجاز العمل . ويا للفرق الكبير بين هؤلاء الاشخاص العاديين وبين الكهنة آنذاك . فبما ان هؤلاء الكهنة كانوا هم رجال الله المدربين فقد كان ينبغي عليهم ان يتحلوا بروح المسؤولية والاهتمام لأن الهيكل كان هو شغل حياتهم لكنهم لم يمتلكوا الالتزام الكافي لذلك .
من الافضل احيانا ً ان يقوم احيانا ً اشخاص ٌ مكرسون لله من عامة الشعب بانجاز عمل الرب ، لهذا لا تسمح لعدم تدريبك ولا لمركزك المتواضع بمنعك من الاسهام بصورة فاعلة في انتشار ملكوت الله .


----------



## fauzi (15 فبراير 2014)

848 - كيف لك ان تعرف ما اذا كانت النقود التي في محفظتك حقيقية ً ام مزورة ؟ قد لا تتمكن من ذلك ، وهنا تكمن براعة المزورين ، فهم يستطيعون ان يخدعوا الجميع ما عدا الخبراء . يركز هذا المقطع الكتابي على ملوك مملكة يهوذا ولا سيما منسى . كان الملك منسى قد اخترع ديانة ً له وجعلها الديانة الرسمية في المملكة . اثناء قرائتك ابحث عن الفرق بين الديانة الصحيحة والديانات الباطلة 


سفر الملوك الثاني 21  : 1 – 12 
1 كان منسى ابن اثنتي عشرة سنة حين ملك، وملك خمسا وخمسين سنة في أورشليم، واسم أمه حفصيبة

2 وعمل الشر في عيني الرب، حسب رجاسات الأمم الذين طردهم الرب من أمام بني إسرائيل

3 وعاد فبنى المرتفعات التي أبادها حزقيا أبوه، وأقام مذابح للبعل، وعمل سارية كما عمل أخآب ملك إسرائيل، وسجد لكل جند السماء وعبدها

4 وبنى مذابح في بيت الرب الذي قال الرب عنه: في أورشليم أضع اسمي

5 وبنى مذابح لكل جند السماء في داري بيت الرب

6 وعبر ابنه في النار ، وعاف وتفاءل واستخدم جانا وتوابع، وأكثر عمل الشر في عيني الرب لإغاظته

7 ووضع تمثال السارية التي عمل، في البيت الذي قال الرب عنه لداود وسليمان ابنه: في هذا البيت وفي أورشليم، التي اخترت من جميع أسباط إسرائيل، أضع اسمي إلى الأبد

8 ولا أعود أزحزح رجل إسرائيل من الأرض التي أعطيت لآبائهم، وذلك إذا حفظوا وعملوا حسب كل ما أوصيتهم به، وكل الشريعة التي أمرهم بها عبدي موسى

9 فلم يسمعوا، بل أضلهم منسى ليعملوا ما هو أقبح من الأمم الذين طردهم الرب من أمام بني إسرائيل

10 وتكلم الرب عن يد عبيده الأنبياء قائلا

11 من أجل أن منسى ملك يهوذا قد عمل هذه الأرجاس، وأساء أكثر من جميع الذي عمله الأموريون الذين قبله، وجعل أيضا يهوذا يخطئ بأصنامه

12 لذلك هكذا قال الرب إله إسرائيل: هأنذا جالب شرا على أورشليم ويهوذا حتى أن كل من يسمع به تطن أذناه


في وقتنا الحاضر هنالك الكثير من الكتب والبرامج التلفزيونية والالعاب التي تركز على قراءة الطالع واستحضار الارواح وغيرها من اعمال السحر والشعوذة . ويبدو ان بعض الناس مهووسون بمعرفة المستقبل والتحكم فيه . وهكذا عوضا ً ان يضع هؤلاء ثقتهم في الله فانهم يقرأون الابراج الفلكية او يستشيرون الوسيط الروحي . لا تسمح لرغبتك في معرفة المستقبل بأن تجرفك بعيدا ً عن الله لتمارس اعمال السحر والشعوذة وما الى ذلك ، فجميع اعمال الظلمة هي تزييف ٌ وتزوير ٌ لقوة الله .


----------



## fauzi (17 فبراير 2014)

849 - غالبا ً ما يترك كل شخص ٍ شيئا ً ما ورائه ُ بعد موته ِ . الذكريات التي انطبعت في اذهان الآخرين عنه ، وهكذا فإن كل شخص ٍ يترك ورائه ُ اسما ً ووجها ً وبعض الذكريات التي سيبقى بعض الاصدقاء الحميمين يذكرونها طويلا ً بعد رحيله ِ . ما الذي تريد تركه ً ورائك تذكارا ً لاحبائك  ؟  وكيف تريد للآخرين أن يتذكروك .؟ 
في شجرة العائلة هذه التي لا نعرف تاريخها ولا نعرف حتى كيف نلفظ بعض الاسماء الواردة فيها ، لم يترك الكثيرون منهم بعد رحيلهم سوى اسمائهم ، لكن بين الحين والآخر نجد ملاحظة ً صغيرة ً عن شخص ٍ ما ، فعلى سبيل المثال يبدو ان يعبيص ترك اثرا ً ما في نفس كاتب سفراخبار  الايام لدرجة انه تحدث عنه بهذه الطريقة الرائعة في هذه القائمة الطويلة من الانساب . وهذا ان دل على شيء فانه يدل على وجود درس ٍ نتعلمه هنا 


سفر اخبار الملوك الاول 4 : 9– 10 
9 و كان يعبيص اشرف من اخوته و سمته امه يعبيص قائلة لاني ولدته بحزن

10 و دعا يعبيص اله اسرائيل قائلا ليتك تباركني و توسع تخومي و تكون يدك معي و تحفظني من الشر حتى لا يتعبني فاتاه الله بما سأل


سفر اخبار الملوك الاول 5 : 1 – 2 
1 و بنو راوبين بكر اسرائيل لانه هو البكر و لاجل تدنيسه فراش ابيه اعطيت بكوريته لبني يوسف بن اسرائيل فلم ينسب بكرا

2 لان يهوذا اعتز على اخوته و منه الرئيس و اما البكورية فليوسف


سفر اخبار الملوك الاول 18 : 18 – 20 

18 بنو راوبين و الجاديون و نصف سبط منسى من بني الباس رجال يحملون الترس و السيف و يشدون القوس و متعلمون القتال اربعة و اربعون الفا و سبع مئة و ستون من الخارجين في الجيش

19 و عملوا حربا مع الهاجريين و يطور و نافيش و نوداب

20 فانتصروا عليهم فدفع ليدهم الهاجريون و كل من معهم لانهم صرخوا الى الله في القتال فاستجاب لهم لانهم اتكلوا عليه .




يذكر الكتاب المقدس اسماء العديد من الابطال في تاريخ الشعب العبراني القديم ، ومع ذلك فانه يذكر يعبيص لاجل صلاة ٍ صلاها وليس لعمل بطولي ٍ قام به . في صلاته هذه يطلب يعبيص من الله ان يفعل اربعة اشياء : 
اولا : ان يباركه 
ثانيا ً : ان يعينه في عمله ِ (  وسّع ارضي ) 
ثالثا ً : ان يكون معه في كل ما يفعل 
رابعا ً : ان يحميه من الشر والأذى 

حينما نصلي طلبا ً لبركة الله علينا فينبغي علينا ان نصلي ايضا ً ان يأخذ الله مكانه الصحيح كرب ّ ٍ على كل نواحي حياتنا .
هل تريد بركة الله على حياتك ؟ اطع الله في مسؤولياتك اليومية . هذه هي الحياة البطولية الحقيقية ، وهي شيء ٌ يستحق ان يذكرك الناس به .


----------



## fauzi (22 فبراير 2014)

850 - من هو الشخص الذي يعرفك اكثر من اي شخص ٍ آخر ، سواء كنت قد فتحت حياتك لشخص ٍ ما  أم ابقيتها سرا ً عن الآخرين ؟ هناك شخص ٌ يعرفك تماما ً الا وهو الله . في هذه القراءة يذكّر داود ابنه ُ سليمان بهذا الامر ويحذره بأن يكون صادقا ً وصريحا ً مع الرب 


سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 28 : 1 – 10 
1 وجمع داود كل رؤساء إسرائيل، رؤساء الأسباط ورؤساء الفرق الخادمين الملك، ورؤساء الألوف ورؤساء المئات، ورؤساء كل الأموال والأملاك التي للملك ولبنيه، مع الخصيان والأبطال وكل جبابرة البأس، إلى أورشليم

2 ووقف داود الملك على رجليه وقال: اسمعوني يا إخوتي وشعبي. كان في قلبي أن أبني بيت قرار لتابوت عهد الرب ولموطئ قدمي إلهنا، وقد هيأت للبناء

3 ولكن الله قال لي: لا تبني بيتا لاسمي لأنك أنت رجل حروب وقد سفكت دما

4 وقد اختارني الرب إله إسرائيل من كل بيت أبي لأكون ملكا على إسرائيل إلى الأبد، لأنه إنما اختار يهوذا رئيسا، ومن بيت يهوذا بيت أبي، ومن بني أبي سر بي ليملكني على كل إسرائيل

5 ومن كل بني، لأن الرب أعطاني بنين كثيرين، إنما اختار سليمان ابني ليجلس على كرسي مملكة الرب على إسرائيل

6 وقال لي: إن سليمان ابنك هو يبني بيتي ودياري، لأني اخترته لي ابنا، وأنا أكون له أبا

7 وأثبت مملكته إلى الأبد إذا تشدد للعمل حسب وصاياي وأحكامي كهذا اليوم

8 والآن في أعين كل إسرائيل محفل الرب، وفي سماع إلهنا، احفظوا واطلبوا جميع وصايا الرب إلهكم لكي ترثوا الأرض الجيدة وتورثوها لأولادكم بعدكم إلى الأبد

9 وأنت يا سليمان ابني ، اعرف إله أبيك واعبده بقلب كامل ونفس راغبة، لأن الرب يفحص جميع القلوب، ويفهم كل تصورات الأفكار. فإذا طلبته يوجد منك، وإذا تركته يرفضك إلى الأبد

10 انظر الآن لأن الرب قد اختارك لتبني بيتا للمقدس، فتشدد واعمل


قال داود لابنه سليمان : (الرب يفحص جميع القلوب ) لقد اكتشف داود هذه الحقيقة بالطريقة الصعبة حينما  ارسل الله ناثان النبي لفضح خطيتي داود المتمثلتين في الزنى والقتل . وهكذا ينصح داود ابنه سليمان ان يكون منفتحا ً تماما ً مع الله ومكرسا ً له . قد نشعر بالخوف والفزع بسبب معرفة الله الكاملة بنا ، لكن يمكن لمعرفته  هذه بنا ان تمنحنا راحة وفرحا ً عظيمين ايضا ً لأنه يحينا ويريد الافضل لنا .
افرح بحقيقة ان الله يعرف اعمق احتياجاتك واشواقك . كن صادقا ً معه وعبّر عن شكوكك واستفساراتك واعترف بافكارك وافعالك الخاطئة ،  واسكب مشاعرك امامه ، واطلب المعونة منه .


----------



## fauzi (23 فبراير 2014)

851 - الايمان له مساحة واسعة في علاقتنا  بالله  ، ويتحدث عنه الله في كتابه المقدس كثيرا ً . يقول الله بالوحي في الرسالة الى العبرانيين الاصحاح الحادي عشر : " الإِيمَانُ فَهُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى." ونحن نؤمن بالله لثقتنا القوية فيه . ويوصينا المسيح ويعلّمنا ان نطلب ونسأل منه ونقرع ابوابه . يقول في انجيل  متى 7: 7 ، 8  " اِسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ . لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ يَأْخُذُ ، وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ يَجِدُ ، وَمَنْ يَقْرَعُ يُفْتَحُ لَهُ. "  ويؤكد ويقول : " أَبُوكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، يَهَبُ خَيْرَاتٍ لِلَّذِينَ يَسْأَلُونَهُ " (  متى 7: 11 )  الصلاة مفتاح الخيرات تفتح السماء فتنزل علينا خيرات الله . الصلاة بالايمان ، الايمان شرط ، شرط الصلاة الاساسي ، الايمان ثقة ٌ  ويقين ، الايمان يحرك الجبال ، الايمان يصنع المعجزات ، الايمان يفرح قلب الله . وقفت مريم ومرثا باكيتين امام قبر اخيهما الميت المسجى في قبره لاربعة ايام ، وقال المسيح لمرثا : " إِنْ آمَنْتِ تَرَيْنَ مَجْدَ اللهِ " (يوحنا 11: 40 ) كان الميت قد أنتن ،  لكن المسيح قال " أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا " وآمنت مريم ومرثا ، وصرخ المسيح في الميت وقال " هَلُمَّ خَارِجًا!  فَخَرَجَ الْمَيْتُ " من القبر وقام من الموت . 
هل تحتاج اليه ؟  الى تدخل الله  ليرفع كربك ويفك ضيقك ؟ تعال اليه الآن ، هذه اللحظة ، تعال اليه بايمان ، بثقة في مواعيده  وصدقه وامانته . اطلب منه ان يرفع اثقالك ويخفف متاعبك ، فهو يقول : " 	تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ." (متى 11: 28 ) صدّقه وتعال .


----------



## fauzi (24 فبراير 2014)

852 - إن الوقوف امام حشد ٍ من الناس يوقع الخوف في قلوب غالبية الاشخاص ، وقد يعبر هؤلاء عن شعورهم  اتجاه  مثل هذا الموقف بقولهم : انا لا اجد متعة ً في ذلك على الاطلاق . انها لمسؤولية ٌ كبيرة ٌ ان يكون الضوء مسلطا ً على شخص ٍ ما يراقبه الجميع وينتقده البعض ويقلده البعض الآخر . يعتبر سليمان واحدا ً من الاشخاص القليلين الذين يمكنهم الوقوف امام حشودا ً من الناس دون ان يتسرب الخوف الى قلوبهم . فحينما قام بتكريس الهيكل الذي انتهى من بنائه حديثا ً آنذاك ، وقف امام جميع الشعب على المنبر وباركهم . هذا هو الجزء الثاني من قصة سليمان ، فبعد سبع سنوات ٍ من اعمال البناء انتهى عمال سليمان  اخيرا ً من بناء الهيكل ، وقام سليمان بتكريسه للرب وتدشينه للخدمة . قام سليمان بوضع تابوت العهد في قدس الاقداس وصلى صلاة ً تكريسية ً فظهر الله له ، بعد ذلك نقرأ عن غنى سليمان وحكمته وعن العديد من مشاريع البناء التي قام بها 
( اقرأ سفر اخبار الايام الثاني الاصحاح 5 ، 9 ) 

 سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 6 : 12 – 17 
12 ووقف أمام مذبح الرب تجاه كل جماعة إسرائيل وبسط يديه

13 لأن سليمان صنع منبرا من نحاس وجعله في وسط الدار، طوله خمس أذرع وعرضه خمس أذرع وارتفاعه ثلاث أذرع، ووقف عليه، ثم جثا على ركبتيه تجاه كل جماعة إسرائيل وبسط يديه نحو السماء

14 وقال: أيها الرب إله إسرائيل ، لا إله مثلك في السماء والأرض ، حافظ العهد والرحمة لعبيدك السائرين أمامك بكل قلوبهم

15 الذي قد حفظت لعبدك داود أبي ما كلمته به ، فتكلمت بفمك وأكملت بيدك كهذا اليوم

16 والآن أيها الرب إله إسرائيل، احفظ لعبدك داود أبي ما كلمته به قائلا: لا يعدم لك أمامي رجل يجلس على كرسي إسرائيل، إن يكن بنوك طرقهم يحفظون حتى يسيروا في شريعتي كما سرت أنت أمامي 

17 والآن أيها الرب إله إسرائيل، فليتحقق كلامك الذي كلمت به عبدك داود


حينما كان افراد الشعب يتلقون بركة سليمان كانوا وقوفا ً ، وحينما صلى سليمان كان راكعا ً على ركبتيه . لقد اظهر سليمان محبته ُ وتوقيره ُ العظيمين لله عن طريق سجوده ِ امامه على مرآى من الشعب ، لكن تصرفه هذا لم يكن بهدف الاستعراض بل بهدف الاعتراف بالله بصفته الملك المطلق وصاحب السلطة المطلقة وقد كان بمثابة تشجيع ٍ للشعب كي يحذو حذوه .
حينما تقف او تجثو على ركبتيك في الكنيسة او اثناء الصلاة اجعل هذه التصرفات  تعبر عنما هو اكثر  من وضعية جسمك . اجعلها تعبّر عن محبتك لله .


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2014)

853 - يوصينا الله بالراحة ، راحة ٍ لا كسل ، راحة ٍ لتجديد النشاط ، راحة ٍ لازمة للاستمرار في المسيرة . كان المسيح في عمله ِ وتعاليمه ومعجزاته وسط زحام الجموع دائما ً ، لكنه كان يخرج من وسطهم الى موضع خلاء منفردا ً ، وكان يدعو تلاميذه ان يذهبوا الى الخلاء ليستريحوا . وكان يصعد الى الجبل منفردا ً ليصلي . الصلاة انفراد ٌ بالله . المسيح في ذلك يعلّمنا اهمية الراحة . كل شيء ٍ متكامل ٌ متظافر يحتاج الى توقف للاستراحة . الحياة سمفونية موسيقية متوحدة بها فترات انقطاع للراحة ، لضمان الاستمرار المتناغم المتناسق بنفس النشاط والحيوية . وقت الراحة ليس توقفا ً بل استعداد ٌ وتهيأ لمرحلة ٍ قادمة . حياتنا مصممة من الله ومنظمة من عنده وبها فترات راحة . الاختلاء بالله يعطينا فهما ً وادراكا ً ومعرفة ً لقصده ِ لنا . الانفراد بالله يشحذ قوانا ويملئنا قدرة ً ويشحننا بالشجاعة ، وينفخ في ارواحنا روح الايمان والراحة والاطمئنان  ، فنتجدد ونستعيد انفسنا ونستمر في مسيرة حياتنا . ساعات الاختلاء والالتقاء بالله جميلة ٌ رائعة ، هي اجمل واروع اوقات  الحياة . يقول المرنم :
يا طيب ساعات  بها اخلو  مع الحبيب 
يجري حديثي معه سرا ً ولا رقيب 

بدون تدخل او مقاطعة ٍ من احد نتكلم معه ونحن نصلي منفردين به ويتكلم معنا ونحن ننصت مؤمنين به . لا تنسى يوم راحتك ولا تهمله . ولا تنسى وقت انفرادك بالله  ولا تهمله . بهذا تستقيم الحياة وتستمر المسيرة .


----------



## fauzi (26 فبراير 2014)

854 - افترض انه بقي لديك ساعتان فقط للقيام بما تريد القيام به . هذا هو الوقت المتاح امامك . لا احد يستطيع ان يستدعيك او يقاطعك او يعترض على ترتيب اولوياتك او ان يرغمك على النهوض والقيام بأي عمل ٍ آخر . ما الذي تحب ان تفعله بهذا الوقت المتبقي ؟  للحصول على بعض الفائدة اقرأ قصة آسا ملك يهوذا . كان آسا ملكا ً صالحا ً يحب الله ويفعل الصواب ، وقد كان لهذا تأثير ٌ رائع ٌ وايجابي ٌ على امته ِ ... السِلم  .اثناء قرائتك لاحظ كيف يقوم آسا بالاستفادة من اوقات الراحة 

( اقرأ سفر اخبار االايام  الثاني 14 – 16  ) 


سفر اخبار الايام الثاني 14 : 1 – 7 
1 ثم اضطجع أبيا مع آبائه فدفنوه في مدينة داود، وملك آسا ابنه عوضا عنه. في أيامه استراحت الأرض عشر سنين

2 وعمل آسا ما هو صالح ومستقيم في عيني الرب إلهه

3 ونزع المذابح الغريبة والمرتفعات ، وكسر التماثيل وقطع السواري

4 وقال ليهوذا أن يطلبوا الرب إله آبائهم وأن يعملوا حسب الشريعة والوصية

5 ونزع من كل مدن يهوذا المرتفعات وتماثيل الشمس، واستراحت المملكة أمامه

6 وبنى مدنا حصينة في يهوذا لأن الأرض استراحت ولم تكن عليه حرب في تلك السنين ، لأن الرب أراحه

7 وقال ليهوذا: لنبن هذه المدن ونحوطها بأسوار وأبراج وأبواب وعوارض ما دامت الأرض أمامنا، لأننا قد طلبنا الرب إلهنا. طلبناه فأراحنا من كل جهة. فبنوا ونجحوا


نقرأ هنا ان امة يهوذا استراحت من اعدائها اي انها كانت في حالة سلم ٍ مع جيرانها  . وقد استخدم الملك آسا هذا الوقت بحكمة ٍ في بناء خطوطه الدفاعية وتحصين المدن . إن اوقات السلم ليست للراحة فقط بل هي تتيح لنا ان نستعد لاوقات التعب . لقد ادرك الملك آسا إن فترة السلم تلك توفر له الوقت الملائم لبناء دفاعاته لأن الوقت سيكون قد فاته في حال وقوع اي هجوم ٍ مباغت . كذلك من الصعب علينا ايضا ً ان نصمد في وجه الهجمات الروحية ما لم نكن قد اعددنا دفاعاتنا مسبقا ً ، لهذا يجب علينا ان نتخذ قراراتنا بهدوء بشأن كيفية مواجهة التجارب وذلك قبل وقت ٍ طويل من اشتعال نيران المعركة .
احرص على بناء دفاعاتك قبل ان تصيبك التجربة وذلك عن طريق تخصيص اوقات للراحة والاستفادة من هذه الاوقات للتعافي من الارهاق وانعاش روحك . تذكّر ان تبقي على الصلاة وقراءة الكتاب المقدس لتدعيم دفاعاتك .


----------



## fauzi (27 فبراير 2014)

855 - غالبا ً ما نواجه الصعوبات والضيقات في الحياة . فعلى سبيل المثال الامور المادية هي مصدر صراع ٍ دائم ٍ لدى كثيرين ، كذلك فاننا نبذل في عملنا جهدا ً وعرقا ً وتعبا ً اكثر بكثير ٍ مما نجنيه منه بالمقابل . 
قد لا نحارب جيشا ً من الاعداء بالمعنى  الحرفي  للكلمة ، لكننا نواجه في كل يوم ٍ تجارب ً وضغوطا ً و " أَجْنَادِ الشَّرِّ الرُّوحِيَّةِ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ. " (أفسس 6: 12 )  التي تسعى لافشالنا أو منعنا من عمل الصلاح . لكن ينبغي علينا ان نتذكر باننا كمؤمنين نمتلك روح الله في داخلنا .
كيف يمكنك ان تجعل الله يحارب عنك ؟ 
اولا : بأن تدرك أن الحرب ليست حربك بل هي حرب الله . 
ثانيا ً : بأن تعترف بمحدوديات البشر وتسمح لقدرة الله بالعمل في وسط مخاوفك وضعفاتك .
ثالثا ً : بأن تتأكد بأنك تسعى لتحقيق مقاصد الله وليس رغباتك الانانية فحسب .
رابعا ً : بأن تطلب المعونة من الله في معاركك اليومية .
خامسا ً : بأن لا تحاول فرض نتائج لا يمكنك التحكم فيها .
سادسا ً : بأن تثق بأن الله مسيطر ٌ على الاحداث فلا تفزع .
سابعا ً : بأن تقوم بدورك وتترك النتائج للرب .


----------



## fauzi (28 فبراير 2014)

856 - يؤمن البعض ان سبب عدم اتقان بعض الاشخاص لاعمالهم التي يقومون بها هو انهم لا يمتلكون المواد اللازمة ، وبانك إن  وفرت ما يلزم فسوف يؤدون عملهم على اكمل وجه . لكن هذه النظرية تنهار حينما يقوم اولئك الذين يمتلكون كل شيء ٍ بعمل اشياء ٍ فظيعة . يخبرنا هذا المقطع الكتابي عن قصص يهورام واخزيا وعثليا ويوآش وهم مجموعة متتابعة من الملوك بالاضافة الى ملكة ، وقد يكون ابسط وصف ٍ لهذه العائلة هو انها كانت تعاني من اختلال ٍ وظيفي فقد فعلوا جميعهم الشر بصورة ٍ مستمرة باستثناء يوآش الذي كان صالحا ً رغم سقوطه ِ في سنواته ِ الأخيرة . هل كانت مشكلتهم في نقص مواردهم المالية ؟ هل ساروا في الطريق الخاطئ بسبب نقص الامكانيات ؟ لا ، فالغنى لا يعطي النتائج المرغوبة دائما 

( اقرأ سفر اخبار الايام الثاني الاصحاحات 21 – 24 ) 

في عهد الملك يوآش تمكن العبرانيون من ترميم الهيكل وشهدت الامة ازدهارا ً كبيرا ً ، لكن بعد وفاة زوج عمته الكاهن  يهوياداع انحرفت الامة ثانية ً عن مسارها الصحيح وراحت تعبد آلهة ً  باطلة .
 قد يجلب لنا المال بعض الراحة لكنه لا يشبع حاجاتنا الروحية ، فالثروة لا تجعلنا أناس افضل ولا تعزلنا عن الخطية ، لذلك مهما كانت حالتنا المادية ينبغي علينا ان نتخذ قراراتنا بشأن الإله الذي ينبغي  علينا ان نخدمه ونعبده كل يوم .
لا تسمح للظروف الحسنة بخداعك واعطائك طمأنينة زائفة . وإن كان وضعك المالي حرجا ً دوما ً فلا تعتقد أن المزيد من المال يمكن ان يحسّن من محبتك لله . كن قانعا ً بما لديك وتذكر ان الله هو مالك الكل  وانه الوحيد الذي يستحق ولائنا واخلاصنا بالكامل  .


----------



## fauzi (2 مارس 2014)

857 - الاخطاء هي سلاح ٌ ذو حدين دائما ً ، فمن جهة هي مؤلمة ومن جهة اخرى تعلّمنا درسا ً ، فاذا فهمنا المقصود فسوف يكون الخطأ شيئا ً لا ننساه ابدا ً . وهكذا رغم قسوة الاخطاء الا انها شيء ٌ جيد ، فالتجربة الشخصية هي خير معلم . يعتبر حزقيا ملك يهوذا مثالا ً ساطعا ً على ذلك ، فقد كان رجلا ً صالحا ً وحقق الكثير من النجاحات ، لكن هذا لا يعني انه كان رجلا كاملا ً . كما تعلّم هو نفسه من تجربته ِ مع بعض الزوار القادمين من بابل ، فقد كانت زيارتهم تلك اختبارا ً لشخصيته ِ . انظر كيف كان أداء  حزقيا في هذا الاختبار وتعلّم من تجربته ِ 

( اقرا سفر اخبار الايام الثاني الاصحاح 29 الى الاصحاح 32 ) 


اخبار الايام الثاني 32 : 24 – 32 
24 في تلك الأيام مرض حزقيا إلى حد الموت وصلى إلى الرب فكلمه وأعطاه علامة

25 ولكن لم يرد حزقيا حسبما أنعم عليه لأن قلبه ارتفع ، فكان غضب عليه وعلى يهوذا وأورشليم

26 ثم تواضع حزقيا بسبب ارتفاع قلبه هو وسكان أورشليم، فلم يأت عليهم غضب الرب في أيام حزقيا

27 وكان لحزقيا غنى وكرامة كثيرة جدا، وعمل لنفسه خزائن للفضة والذهب والحجارة الكريمة والأطياب والأتراس وكل آنية ثمينة

28 ومخازن لغلة الحنطة والمسطار والزيت، وأواري لكل أنواع البهائم ، وللقطعان أواري

29 وعمل لنفسه أبراجا ومواشي غنم وبقر بكثرة، لأن الله أعطاه أموالا كثيرة جدا

30 وحزقيا هذا سد مخرج مياه جيحون الأعلى ، وأجراها تحت الأرض ، إلى الجهة الغربية من مدينة داود. وأفلح حزقيا في كل عمله

31 وهكذا في أمر تراجم رؤساء بابل الذين أرسلوا إليه ليسألوا عن الأعجوبة التي كانت في الأرض ، تركه الله ليجربه ليعلم كل ما في قلبه

32 وبقية أمور حزقيا ومراحمه، ها هي مكتوبة في رؤيا إشعياء بن آموص النبي، في سفر ملوك يهوذا وإسرائيل 


جائت وفود ٌ من بابل لزيارة ملك يهوذا الذي قادته حماقته ُ الى اطلاعهم على مخازن الذهب و الفضة والاسلحة . لم يرى حزقيا ان بابل تشكل خطرا ً على مملكته . وهكذا عندما جاء هؤلاء المبعوثون كان على حزقيا ان  يقرر ما اذا كان سيستعرض كنوزه ُ امامهم ام لا ، وقد اختار ان يفعل ذلك اعتقادا ً منه بانه ما من ضرر ٍ في ذلك . لكن الله شاء ان يأتي البابليون في يوم ٍ ما ويستولوا على جميع تلك الكنوز ، وهكذا فقد أدى غروره هذا الى كارثة ٍ ليهوذا باكملها . اتاح الله للملك حزقيا اكثر من خيار ٍ واحد كي يرى حقيقة قلبه ِ ، وقد اراد الله من هذا الاختبار ان يظهر لحزقيا ضعفه ُ وحالة قلبه ِ .
تشتمل الحياة على العديد من الخيارات التي تكشف حقيقة شخصياتنا . التفت الى الرب دوما ً وافعل ما يُسر قلبه ُ .


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2014)

858 - ما الذي كان يدور في عقلك حينما كنت في سن الثامنة ؟ قد يكون ذلك منذ وقت بعيد ، لكن حاول ان تتذكر ماذا كنت تحلم ان تصير حينما تكبر . لم تسنح الفرصة ليوشيا  بأن يحلم بما يريد ان يكون عليه حينما يكبر ، فحينما بلغ سن الثامنة اصبح ملكا ً على يهوذا ولك ان تتخيل المسؤولية الهائلة التي القيت على عاتقه ِ في مثل هذا العمر المبكر ، ومع ذلك لم يكن عمره الصغير عاملا ً سلبيا ً للعمل بل ربما كان عاملا ً ايجابيا ً 

( اقرأ سفر اخبار الايام الثاني الاصحاح 33 – 36 ) 


سفر اخبار الايام الثاني 34  :1 – 7 ) 

1 كان يوشيا ابن ثماني سنين حين ملك ، وملك إحدى وثلاثين سنة في أورشليم

2 وعمل المستقيم في عيني الرب، وسار في طرق داود أبيه ، ولم يحد يمينا ولا شمالا

3 وفي السنة الثامنة من ملكه إذ كان بعد فتى ، ابتدأ يطلب إله داود أبيه. وفي السنة الثانية عشرة ابتدأ يطهر يهوذا وأورشليم من المرتفعات والسواري والتماثيل والمسبوكات

4 وهدموا أمامه مذابح البعليم ، وتماثيل الشمس التي عليها من فوق قطعها ، وكسر السواري والتماثيل والمسبوكات ودقها ورشها على قبور الذين ذبحوا لها

5 وأحرق عظام الكهنة على مذابحهم وطهر يهوذا وأورشليم

6 وفي مدن منسى وأفرايم وشمعون حتى ونفتالي مع خرائبها حولها

7 هدم المذابح والسواري ودق التماثيل ناعما، وقطع جميع تماثيل الشمس في كل أرض إسرائيل ، ثم رجع إلى أورشليم


اصبح يوشيا ملكا ً حينما بلغ سن الثامنة . وفي ايامه ِ كان الاولاد يعتبرون رجالا ً حينما يبلغون الثانية عشرة . وحينما بلغ يوشيا  السادسة عشرة ادرك مسؤولية منصبه ِ كملك ، وحتى وهو في هذه السن المبكرة اظهر يوشيا حكمة ً اعظم من تلك التي اظهرها العديد من الملوك الاكبر منه سنا ممن سبقوه وذلك لانه قرر ان يطلب  الرب ويتبع مشورته ُ . 
يستخدم بعض  الناس العمر ذريعة ً لعدم خدمة الرب ، حيث يقولون : أنا صغير ٌ جدا ً ، او انا شخص ٌ عجوز ، او انا حديث الايمان ولا اعرف ما فيه الكفاية . لكن من الواضح من خلال هذا المقطع الكتابي أن الله يستطيع ان يستخدم أناسا ً من مختلف الاعمار ليصنعوا فرقا ً كبيرا ً بالنسبة له . فكل ما على المرء فعله ُ هو ان يكون لديه الاستعداد للخدمة .
لا تسمح لعمرك بأن يوهمك بأنك لست اهلا ً لخدمة الله . تعلّم من يوشيا بأن الله يستطيع ان يستخدمك في أي عمر ٍ إن كنت مستعدا ً للاصغاء اليه واطاعة كلمته ِ .


----------



## fauzi (6 مارس 2014)

859 - وانت في طريقك فيما تفكر ؟ ما الذي يشغل بالك ؟ لكل منا تطلعات ،  والتطلعات بعضها كبير وبعضها صغير . والمال له مكانة ٌ خاصة ٌ في تطلعاتنا . كل شيء ٍ يقاس الآن بالمال . اصبح المال هو مقياس العصر . يسيطر المال على كل ما في حياتنا ، ويتسابق الكل للحصول على اكبر قدر ٍ منه . وفي سبيله ِ نتصارع ، نحارب ، نتسابق ،  نجري ،  ونكذب ونسرق ونقترف الكثير من الشرور والاخطاء ، لانه سيد ٌ مرهوب وسيادته مستبدة ٌ طاغية . لهذا يحذرنا الله من سطوته فيقول المسيح في الكتاب المقدس : " لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْدِمَ سَيِّدَيْنِ ، لأَنَّهُ إِمَّا أَنْ يُبْغِضَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيُحِبَّ الآخَرَ، أَوْ يُلاَزِمَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيَحْتَقِرَ الآخَرَ. لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَخْدِمُوا اللهَ وَالْمَالَ." (  متى 6: 24 ) المال لا يقبل منافسا ً له حتى  ولو كان الله ذاته . المال يقاوم اي سلطان ٍ آخر حتى ولو كان سلطان الله سبحانه . هذا لا يعني ان الانسان المؤمن بالله يجب ان يبتعد عن المال ويحيا فقيرا ً ، أو ان المؤمن لا بد ان يتخاذل ويكسل ويحيا بلا طموح ، بالعكس الايمان ليس ضد التمتع بما خلق الله لنا من بركات . الايمان ينادي بالطموح المشروع النبيل . الايمان ينادي بالعمل والنجاح والتقدم . لكنه ضد الاستعباد لمحبة المال . الانسان هو سيد المادة . المادة يجب ان لا تسود الانسان . المال في حد ذاته ليس شرا ً ، الشر هو الخضوع لسلطانه والسعي للحصول عليه بكل الطرق . الشر ليس في المال بل في محبة المال . يوصي الكتاب المقدس في الرسالة الى العبرانيين : " لِتَكُنْ سِيرَتُكُمْ خَالِيَةً مِنْ مَحَبَّةِ الْمَالِ "  (عبرانيين 13: 5 ) ولا يعني  هذا اننا ضد الغِنى والاغنياء . الله سبحانه اله الغني والفقير ، ولا يفرّق بين عباده ِ بسبب ثرواتهم ، وانما الله يطلب منا الصلاح والطهارة والتنزه عن الشهوات .  ولا يريدنا ان نخضع لسلطان محبة المال فنقترف الشر والاثم . الحياة ليست للطعام ، الطعام للحياة . المسيحية ليست ضد المال بل ضد محبة المال . المسيحية ليست ضد المادة بل ضد المادية . يستمر فيقول في نفس الآية : " كُونُوا مُكْتَفِينَ بِمَا عِنْدَكُم ْ، لأَنَّهُ قَالَ : «لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ»"  الاكتفاء والرضى والقناعة ايمان ٌ بالله . الله الذي فيه الكفاية ، كفايتنا .


----------



## fauzi (7 مارس 2014)

860 - ها انت تدير المفتاح وتفتح الباب وتدخل المنزل وتتنهد تنهيدة راحة ٍ بمتعة ٍ حقيقية ٍ بينما تأخذ نفسا ً عميقا ً  وتقول : آه ها قد وصلت الى البيت اخيرا ً ، ما احلى الرجوع اليه  . ثم تلقي بنفسك على الاريكة وتستريح لاول مرة ٍ منذ اسبوعين . فبعد غياب ٍ متعب ٍ من الممتع ان ترجع الى بيتك ومكان راحتك . كان الشعب العبراني يعرف حقيقة هذا  الشعور جيدا ً ، وقد كانوا سعداء برجوعهم الى ارضهم فرحين برجوعهم من السبي من بابل لاعادة بناء الهيكل في اورشليم . سوف يكون هناك الكثير من العمل : التخطيط وتجهيز الارض واحضار المواد والبدء في اعمال البناء . لكن قبل ان يبدأوا هناك شيء ٌ هام ٌ ينبغي عليهم القيام به انطلاقا ً من مبدأ الاهم فالمهم . اثناء قرائتك تعلّم درسا ً عن ترتيب الاولويات . لنقرأ كلمة الرب :

( اقرأ سفر عزرا الاصحاحات 3 – 6 ) 

سفر عزرا 3 : 1 – 6 
1 ولما استهل الشهر السابع وبنو إسرائيل في مدنهم ، اجتمع الشعب كرجل واحد إلى أورشليم

2 وقام يشوع بن يوصاداق وإخوته الكهنة، وزربابل بن شألتئيل وإخوته، وبنوا مذبح إله إسرائيل ليصعدوا عليه محرقات، كما هو مكتوب في شريعة موسى رجل الله

3 وأقاموا المذبح في مكانه، لأنه كان عليهم رعب من شعوب الأراضي، وأصعدوا عليه محرقات للرب، محرقات الصباح والمساء

4 وحفظوا عيد المظال كما هو مكتوب، ومحرقة يوم فيوم بالعدد كالمرسوم، أمر اليوم بيومه

5 وبعد ذلك المحرقة الدائمة، وللأهلة ولجميع مواسم الرب المقدسة، ولكل من تبرع بمتبرع للرب

6 ابتدأوا من اليوم الأول من الشهر السابع يصعدون محرقات للرب، وهيكل الرب لم يكن قد تأسس



بعد وصول المسبيين الى ارضهم قاموا على الفور ببناء مذبح . لقد بدأ الشعب بعبادة الله عن طريق الذبائح حتى قبل  وضع اساسات الهيكل . فبعد سنوات طويلة من السبي تعلّم الشعب درسا ً هاما ً الا وهو ان الله هو مصدر قوتهم ونجاحهم . كان البابليون قد سبوا آبائهم واجدادهم حينما كانوا في مجدهم وقوتهم . اما هذه المجموعة فكانت قليلة العدد وضعيفة ً ومحاطة ً بالاعداء ، وهكذا فقد عرفوا بانهم بحاجة ٍ ماسة للاتكال على قوة الرب 
بصرف النظر عن صحتنا البدنية وثرائنا  ، فالله هو مصدر قوتنا وعوننا ، لهذا علينا ان نتكل عليه وأن نجعل عبادته اولوية ً في حياتنا . خصص وقتا ً للعبادة حتى حينما تكون مشغولا ً جدا ً ومتعبا ً للغاية . اخضع للرب واتكل عليه ليعمل فيك ومن خلالك  .


----------



## fauzi (8 مارس 2014)

861 - في كثير ٍ من الاحيان تكون صلواتنا سريعة ً وسطحية ، فنحن لا نخصص وقتا ً كافيا ً للتخاطب مع الله بصورة ٍ جدية ، لذلك يعتبر الصوم طريقة ً ناجعة ً لتفريغ انفسنا للصلاة الى الله بحماس . ما احوجنا لتخصيص وقت ٍ للصلاة بصورة ٍ جادة ، ويعتبر تقصيرنا في تخصيص وقت ٍ لله اهانة ً له ، فحينما نقترب منه بصلواتنا السريعة المندفعة فاننا نقلل من شأنه ِ ونجعله مثل طبيب الطوارئ  الذي يلجأ اليه الناس احيانا ً لاعطائهم بعض المسكنات العامة . اما الصلوات الجادة فتقربنا  من مشيئة الله لحياتنا ويمكنها بالفعل ان تغير قلوبنا وافكارنا . 
خصص وقتا ً للصلاة بحيث تركز فيها على عباراتك وسبب قولك لها ، هذه هي الطريقة الوحيدة التي تجعلك مستعدا ً تمام الاستعداد للحياة .


----------



## fauzi (9 مارس 2014)

862 - تلقت اروى اتصالا ً هاتفيا ً اليوم عرفت من خلاله ان اختها تواجه ازمة ً مالية ، وانها فقدت وظيفتها ، وان سيارتها تحطمت في حادث سير .. وهكذا فقد كانت هناك الكثير من الاخبار السيئة دون وجود حلول ٍ سهلة . ماذا ينبغي على اروى ان تفعل ؟ 
رغم ان نحميا كان يعيش في بابل الا انه كان يهتم بموطنه ، فحينما سمع اخبار العائدين وجد بأنها اخبار سيئة . لكنه لم يشعر باليأس ولم يتصرف كما لو ان الامر لا يعنيه بل قام باتخاذ خطوات عملية على الفور 

( اقرأ سفر نحميا  الاصحاحين الاول والثاني )

سفر نحميا 2 : 1 – 8 
1 و في شهر نيسان في السنة العشرين لارتحشستا الملك كانت خمر امامه فحملت الخمر و اعطيت الملك و لم اكن قبل مكمدا امامه

2 فقال لي الملك لماذا وجهك مكمد و انت غير مريض ما هذا الا كابة قلب فخفت كثيرا جدا

3 و قلت للملك ليحيى الملك الى الابد كيف لا يكمد وجهي و المدينة بيت مقابر ابائي خراب و ابوابها قد اكلتها النار

4 فقال لي الملك ماذا طالب انت فصليت الى اله السماء

5 و قلت للملك اذا سر الملك و اذا احسن عبدك امامك ترسلني الى يهوذا الى مدينة قبور ابائي فابنيها

6 فقال لي الملك و الملكة جالسة بجانبه الى متى يكون سفرك و متى ترجع فحسن لدى الملك و ارسلني فعينت له زمانا

7 و قلت للملك ان حسن عند الملك فلتعط لي رسائل الى ولاة عبر النهر لكي يجيزوني حتى اصل الى يهوذا

8 و رسالة الى اساف حارس فردوس الملك لكي يعطيني اخشابا لسقف ابواب القصر الذي للبيت و لسور المدينة و للبيت الذي ادخل اليه فاعطاني الملك حسب يد الهي الصالحة علي



شعر نحميا بحزن ٍ شديد على حال اورشليم ، لكنه لم يسمح لحزنه هذا بأن يعيق تفكيره ُ او مقدرته على التصرف ، فبعد حزنه هذا صلى وسكب قلبه ُ امام الله وراح يفكر في طرق ٍ عملية ٍ لتحسين الوضع . وهكذا فقد وضع نحميا كل امكانياته ومعرفته وخبرته ومهاراته التنظيمية في سبيل التفكير فيما ينبغي عمله . ... هكذا ينبغي علينا  نحن ايضا ً ان نواجه الاخبار السيئة بأن نضع ثقتنا بالله  ونؤمن  بسيادته ِ ونبدأ بالتصرف بطريقة بناءة 
حينما تردك اخبار مأساوية او مؤلمة لا تبدأ بالبكاء اشفاقا ً على ذاتك ولا تحاول الهرب او الاختباء . ابدأ اولا ً بالصلاة  ، ثم ابحث عن طرق ٍ تمكنك من الخروج من حزنك والقيام بخطوات ٍ  عملية ٍ لمساعدة من هم بحاجة ٍ للعون بما في ذلك نفسك .


----------



## fauzi (10 مارس 2014)

863 - كان المسيح مثالا ً للعطاء ، مثالا ً للخدمة . يقول عنه بولس الرسول في رسالته الى فيلبي الاصحاح الثاني :
 6 الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً للهِ.
7 لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ.
8 وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ.

اعطى حياته ُ لنا  . هكذا علمنا المسيح أن نعطي . علمنا ان العطاء افضل من الاخذ . وحين اعطى ، اعطاه الله اسما ً فوق كل اسم ومكانة ً فوق كل مكانة . وقال عن نفسه ِ : " أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ " (متى 20: 28 ) .
وقال لهم : " مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيكُمْ عَظِيمًا فَلْيَكُنْ لَكُمْ خَادِمًا " (متى 20: 26 ) . 
الصغير هو الذي  يخدم نفسه  .  العظيم هو الذي يخدم الآخرين . الذي يركز على نفسه محدود ٌ بنفسه ، والذي يركز على الآخرين غير محدود . مثل الطفل كل شيء ٍ  لنفسه . يقول : الكل لي ، بينما الكبير هو الذي  يقول : انا للكل . يقول بولس الرسول : " لاَ تَنْظُرُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لِنَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لآخَرِينَ أَيْضًا. " (فيلبي 2: 4 ) . في مشهد ٍ رائع حين كان على العشاء ، قام المسيح  " عَنِ الْعَشَاءِ، وَخَلَعَ ثِيَابَهُ، وَأَخَذَ مِنْشَفَةً وَاتَّزَرَ بِهَا، " وهو السيد ، هو المعلّم . وصب ماء ً في مغسل وابتدأ يغسل ارجل التلاميذ . وبعدما انتهى شرح لهم ما فعل  ، قال : " أَنْتُمْ تَدْعُونَنِي مُعَلِّمًا وَسَيِّدًا، وَحَسَنًا تَقُولُونَ ، لأَنِّي أَنَا كَذلِكَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُ وَأَنَا السَّيِّدُ وَالْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ أَرْجُلَكُمْ، فَأَنْتُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ بَعْضُكُمْ أَرْجُلَ بَعْضٍ  " 0 يوحنا 13 :  13 ، 14 ) من اراد ان يكون عظيما ً فليكن. للجميع خادما ً ، بادر بالعطاء ، بادر بالخدمة  . اجعل اليوم يوم عطاء ، يوم خدمة وسترى بركات الله لك .


----------



## fauzi (13 مارس 2014)

864 - هل تشعر بوجود الله معك ؟ الله موجود ٌ طبعا ً كل الناس تعرف ذلك ، لكن هل موجود ٌ معك اليوم ؟ وهل تشعر بمحبة الله لك ؟ الله يحبك طبعا ً لكن هل تشعر بمحبته الخاصة لك ؟ هل تحب الله ، هل تحبه فعلا ً ؟ لا تقل طبعا ً بسرعة ، فكر معنا قليلا ً ، هل تحبه فعلا ً ؟ هل تريده معك اليوم ؟ محبته ُ ، هل محبته ُ تلذ لك ؟ هل تشتهي ان تجلس معه ، تسير معه ، تصاحبه ؟ حين نحب ، نحب ان نكون مع من نحب . يقول سليمان الحكيم في نشيد الانشاد : " تَحْتَ ظِلِّهِ اشْتَهَيْتُ أَنْ أَجْلِسَ " ( نشيد  2 : 3 ) من يحب الله يشتهي ان يجلس تحت ظله . يتمتع برفقته وصحبته ، يحب ان  يذهب الى بيته ، يجلس معه . ويقول داود النبي : " وَاحِدَةً سَأَلْتُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ وَإِيَّاهَا أَلْتَمِسُ : أَنْ أَسْكُنَ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِي ، لِكَيْ أَنْظُرَ إِلَى جَمَالِ الرَّبِّ ، وَأَتَفَرَّسَ فِي هَيْكَلِهِ." (سفر المزامير 27: 4 ) لو انك تحب الله فعلا ً فانت تحب ان تسكن معه وتنظر اليه وتتفرس في بيته . هذا هو الحب لله فعلا ً . مريم اخت لعازر اختارت ان تجلس تحت قدمي المسيح ، النصيب الصالح كما قال المسيح . جلست تسمع كلماته وتستقبل تعليمه . ومعنى ان تكون معه لا بالجسد بل بالروح والقلب والعقل . ليس ان نترك اعمالنا وبيوتنا واهلنا ونتفرغ للاقامة في بيته ، بل نكون معه في اعمالنا وبيوتنا ووسط اهلنا بأن نحيا معه بالروح والقلب والعقل . الله روح والشركة مع الله تكون بالروح . لا يتعامل معنا بشكل ٍ حسي منظور . يتعامل ويحل في ارواحنا وقلوبنا وعقولنا . ما دمنا نحبه فنحن نشتاق له ، ونسعد بالاتصال به بالروح  والقلب والعقل  . وانت تسير وسط الزحام اطلب الله تجده . وانت تعمل غارقا في المسؤوليات اسعى اليه يأتي اليك ، يصاحب روحك ويدخل قلبك ويملأ عقلك . يحيا فيك وتحيا فيه . يظهر حبه لك وتُظهر محبتك له . عش اليوم في رفقته ، استظل بوجوده معك ، وانعم به اليوم كله .


----------



## fauzi (14 مارس 2014)

865 - حينما يبدأ المرء في تعلم العزف على احدى الآلات الموسيقية فانه يتعلم متى يبدأ العزف ومتى عليه ان يتوقف ومتى ينبغي عليه ان ينتقل من نغمة ٍ لاخرى او من وتر ٍ لآخر . فالتوقيت السليم امر ٌ اساسي ٌ في الموسيقى . وإن اردت مثالا ً ابسط من هذا فيكفي ان تسأل خبازا ً عن مدى اهمية اخراج الخبز من الفرن في الوقت المناسب . فالتوقيت السليم هو اساس كل شيء .
فكر كيف يمكن لحياتك ان تُظهر ايمانك امام اصدقائك .  فحينما يمنحك الله الفرصة المناسبة احرص  على مشاركة ايمانك معهم بوداعة ٍ ومحبة .


----------



## fauzi (15 مارس 2014)

866 - ما هو الخطر في ان تطلع صديقا ً لك على اعمق اسرارك ؟ او في ان تبدأ عملا ً جديدا ً ، او في ان تتصالح مع احد الاقرباء ؟ تفرض الحياة علينا جميعا ً سواء كنا جبناء او جريئين بطبيعتنا ان نتخذ بعض القرارات المحفوفة بالمخاطر من حين ٍ لآخر
عند قيامك بأي مهمة ٍ صعبة او خطرة :
1 - احسب الكلفة
2 – رتب الأولويات
3 – استعد للعمل بالصوم والصلاة اولا ً
4 – حدد ما عليك القيام به وانطلق بشجاعة ، فلا تفكر في الامر اكثر مما ينبغي ولا تسمح لأي شيء باضعاف قرارك وارادتك .

حينما تجد نفسك في موقف ٍ صعب يمكن ان يكلفك وظيفتك او احدى علاقاتك الحميمة او سمعتك او حتى مستقبلك ، تصرف بثقة ، وهذا لا يعني ابدا ً ان تكون وقحا ً او متهورا ً بل افعل ما ينبغي عليك فعله وثق تماما ً في سيادة الله وتحكمه بالنتيجة .


----------



## fauzi (16 مارس 2014)

867 - قد تزرع نبتة ً ما في حديقة منزلك وتعتني بها  ، ثم تموت في النهاية . وقد تقلع نوعا ً من الشوك من  حديقتك فيعود للظهور ثانية ً بعد بضعة اسابيع . ينطبق هذا المبدأ ايضا ً على ما يزرعه الناس في قلوبهم . 
ما اشبه الكراهية والمرارة بالاشواك ذات الجذور الطويلة التي تنمو في قلب الانسان وتُفسد حياته ُ بكاملها . تحذرنا كلمة الله كما ورد في الرسالة الى العبرانيين من المرارة فتقول : " اِتْبَعُوا السَّلاَمَ مَعَ الْجَمِيعِ ، وَالْقَدَاسَةَ الَّتِي بِدُونِهَا لَنْ يَرَى أَحَدٌ الرَّبَّ ،  مُلاَحِظِينَ لِئَلاَّ يَخِيبَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ نِعْمَةِ اللهِ . لِئَلاَّ يَطْلُعَ أَصْلُ مَرَارَةٍ وَيَصْنَعَ انْزِعَاجًا ، فَيَتَنَجَّسَ بِهِ كَثِيرُونَ .  " (   عبرانيين  12 : 14 ،  15 ) لا تسمح لجذور المرارة ِ والكراهية بالنمو في قلبك . اعترف لله بمرارتك وخطيتك .


----------



## fauzi (17 مارس 2014)

868 - ربما تعرفنا جميعنا على بعض الاصدقاء في اوقات الرخاء ، لكن صداقة هؤلاء لا تعدو عن كونها سرابا ً . فطالما انك ميسور الحال وخال ٍ من الهموم فانهم يحبونك ويقفون الى جانبك ويضحكون على مواقفك الطريفة . اما اذا فقدت وظيفتك او شعبيتك فسوف يتبخر هؤلاء الاصدقاء من حولك بنفس السرعة التي يتبخر بها راتبك الشهري ، وعادة ما تكون الضربات الناجمة عن امثال هؤلاء الزائفين مؤلمة ً وموجعة ً كثيرا ً لانها تصيبك في الوقت ٍ  الذي تكون فيه اكثر ضعفا ً .
هاجم ابليس دوافع ايوب قائلا ً : بأن السبب الوحيد لاستقامته ِ وصلاحه ٍ هو انه لا يملك سببا ًُُ يجعله ينقلب على الله كما ورد في سفر ايوب الاصحاح الاول والعدد التاسع . لقد كان كل شيء ٍ يسير على ما يُرام مع ايوب ، لكن ابليس اراد ان يثبت بأن ايوب لم يكن يعبد الله بدافع المحبة فحسب بل بدافع العطايا التي كان الله يغدقها عليه .
هناك الكثيرين مؤمنون بالله في اوقات الرخاء فقط حيث تسير الامور على خير ما يرام . وفي الحقيقة يمكن للمحن ان تقضي على مثل هذا الايمان السطحي ، لكنها تقوي الايمان الحقيقي لانها تجعل المؤمنين يعمقون جذورهم في الله لكي يصمدوا في وجه العواصف .
 ما هو عمق ايمانك ؟ اضرب بجذور ايمانك عميقا ً في الله حينما تكون الاجواء مشمسة ًلكي تتمكن من الصمود والثبات حينما تهب العواصف .


----------



## fauzi (18 مارس 2014)

869 - في اوقات المحن والضيقات يتلقى المرء كما ً هائلا ً من النصائح يفوق حاجته او رغبته ُ ، وغالبا ً ما تكون بعض هذه النصائح مفيدة لكن الجزء الاكبر منها يكون ضارا ً .. في هذا المقطع من الكتاب المقدس يتلقى ايوب مشورة رديئة ، ففي الجولة الاولى من النقاش بين ايوب واصدقائه بدأ هؤلاء الاصدقاء بالتعبير عن اعتقادهم الشخصي بانه لا بد وان يكون قد اخطأ مما جلب عليه كل هذا الالم ، لكن ايوب لا يعتقد ذلك :


سفر ايوب 4 : 1 – 17 

1 فأجاب أليفاز التيماني وقال

2 إن امتحن أحد كلمة معك، فهل تستاء ؟ ولكن من يستطيع الامتناع عن الكلام

3 ها أنت قد أرشدت كثيرين ، وشددت أيادي مرتخية

4 قد أقام كلامك العاثر، وثبت الركب المرتعشة

5 والآن إذ جاء عليك ضجرت، إذ مسك ارتعت

6 أليست تقواك هي معتمدك، ورجاؤك كمال طرقك

7 اذكر: من هلك وهو بريء ؟ وأين أبيد المستقيمون

8 كما قد رأيت: أن الحارثين إثما، والزارعين شقاوة يحصدونها

9 بنسمة الله يبيدون، وبريح أنفه يفنون

10 زمجرة الأسد وصوت الزئير وأنياب الأشبال تكسرت

11 الليث هالك لعدم الفريسة، وأشبال اللبوة تبددت

12 ثم إلي تسللت كلمة، فقبلت أذني منها ركزا

13 في الهواجس من رؤى الليل ، عند وقوع سبات على الناس

14 أصابني رعب ورعدة، فرجفت كل عظامي

15 فمرت روح على وجهي، اقشعر شعر جسدي

16 وقفت ولكني لم أعرف منظرها، شبه قدام عيني. سمعت صوتا منخفضا

17 أالإنسان أبر من الله ؟ أم الرجل أطهر من خالقه



كان بعض ما قاله اليفاز في ايوب صحيحا ً وبعضه خاطئا ً . فصحيح ان الذين يشجعون على الخطية ويسببون المتاعب سيعاقبون في النهاية ، لكن من الخطأ القول بأن الصالحين والابرياء لا يعانون ابدا ً . بما اننا نعيش في عالم ٍ ساقط فليس بالضرورة ان يكون الاشخاص الذين يحبون الله ويطيعون وصاياه في مأمن ٍ من المعاناة . ورغم ان المعاناة ليست تجربة ً سارة الا انه ينبغي علينا ان نتبنى موقفا ً ايجابيا ً حينما نمر بازمة ٍ مماثلة ٍ عالمين ان الله سيستخدم هذا الظرف لتغيير شخصيتنا لنصبح اكثر شبها ً بالمسيح . كذلك يجب علينا ان ننظر الى المعاناة باعتبارها اختبارا ً لامانتنا مع المسيح .
اذا كنت تعاني من مرض ٍ مؤلم ٍ للغاية او حزن ٍ شديد فلا تتعجل في لوم نفسك على معاناتك بل اتكل على الله وعلى صلاحه ِ . اطلب ان يعلّمك وأن يرشدك الطريق في هذه الازمة .


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2014)

fauzi قال:


> 869 - في اوقات المحن والضيقات يتلقى المرء كما ً هائلا ً من النصائح يفوق حاجته او رغبته ُ ، وغالبا ً ما تكون بعض هذه النصائح مفيدة لكن الجزء الاكبر منها يكون ضارا ً .. في هذا المقطع من الكتاب المقدس يتلقى ايوب مشورة رديئة ، ففي الجولة الاولى من النقاش بين ايوب واصدقائه بدأ هؤلاء الاصدقاء بالتعبير عن اعتقادهم الشخصي بانه لا بد وان يكون قد اخطأ مما جلب عليه كل هذا الالم ، لكن ايوب لا يعتقد ذلك :
> 
> 
> سفر ايوب 4 : 1 – 17
> ...




آمين

تامل رااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## fauzi (19 مارس 2014)

ABOTARBO قال:


> آمين
> 
> تامل رااااااااااااااااااااااائع



شكرا ً  ABOTARBO 
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (19 مارس 2014)

870 - ما هو اكثر شيء ٍ تريده من اصدقائك ؟ فكر بشكل ٍ خاص في اوقات الحاجة والاكتئاب والهزيمة والتشويش والضعف . ما الذي تريد من اصدقائك ان يفعلوه في اوقات ٍ كهذه ؟ . في الجولة الثانية من النقاش بين ايوب واصدقائه يذكر ايوب بصورة غير مباشرة قائمة ً بالطرق التي يمكن لاصدقائه ِ ان يستخدموها لتعزيته . لكن للاسف الشديد لم ينتبه اصدقائه لتلميحه هذا بل راحوا يقسون عليه اكثر فاكثر 

سفر ايوب 16 : 1 – 17 
1 فأجاب أيوب وقال

2 قد سمعت كثيرا مثل هذا. معزون متعبون كلكم

3 هل من نهاية لكلام فارغ ؟ أو ماذا يهيجك حتى تجاوب

4 أنا أيضا أستطيع أن أتكلم مثلكم ، لو كانت أنفسكم مكان نفسي ، وأن أسرد عليكم أقوالا وأنغض رأسي إليكم

5 بل كنت أشددكم بفمي ، وتعزية شفتي تمسككم

6 إن تكلمت لم تمتنع كآبتي، وإن سكت فماذا يذهب عني

7 إنه الآن ضجرني. خربت كل جماعتي

8 قبضت علي. وجد شاهد . قام علي هزالي يجاوب في وجهي

9 غضبه افترسني واضطهدني. حرق علي أسنانه. عدوي يحدد عينيه علي

10 فغروا علي أفواههم. لطموني على فكي تعييرا. تعاونوا علي جميعا

11 دفعني الله إلى الظالم، وفي أيدي الأشرار طرحني

12 كنت مستريحا فزعزعني ، وأمسك بقفاي فحطمني، ونصبني له غرضا

13 أحاطت بي رماته. شق كليتي ولم يشفق. سفك مرارتي على الأرض

14 يقتحمني اقتحاما على اقتحام. يعدو علي كجبار

15 خطت مسحا على جلدي، ودسست في التراب قرني

16 احمر وجهي من البكاء ، وعلى هدبي ظل الموت

17 مع أنه لا ظلم في يدي، وصلاتي خالصة



كان يُفترض باصدقاء ايوب ان يواسوه في محنته ِ هذه ، لكن عوضا ً عن ذلك فقد راحوا يتهمونه بانه هو من جلب هذه المعاناة على رأسه ِ ، وقد بدأ ايوب برده ِ الثاني على  اليفاز واصفا ً اياه هو وصديقيه بانهم معزون متعبون . تكشف لنا كلمات ايوب عن طرق ٍ افضل لتعزية المتألمين :
اولا – لا تتحدث لمجرد رغبتك في الحديث فحسب .
ثانيا ً – لا تعظ  بتقديم اجابات سطحية جاهزة .
ثالثا ً – لا تتهم ولا تنتقد .
رابعا ً – ضع نفسك مكان الشخص الآخر .
خامسا ً – قدم العون والتشجيع .


في المرة القادمة التي يعاني فيها شخص ٌ عزيز عليك ، جرب اقتراحات ايوب لتعزيته ، عالما ً ان هذه الاقتراحات صدرت عن شخص كان بحاجة ٍ للكثير من التعزية .


----------



## fauzi (21 مارس 2014)

871 - قد يتسائل الطفل عن قرارات ابويه الحكيمين والمحبين قائلا ً : لماذا يجب ان انظف اسناني ؟ أو : لماذا ينبغي علي َّ أن اتناول الخضروات . أما الآباء والامهات الحكماء فيصرّون على ان يقوم ابنائهم بما هو في صالحهم سواء أقدموا تفسيرا ً  لذلك ام لا ، فهم يفهمون اكثر من ابنائهم بما لا يقاس . من الطبيعي ان نعرف ما يجري في حياتنا لأن هذه المعرفة تعطينا احساسا ً بالأمان والطمأنينة . إن كان الله سيجيب على كل اسئلتنا فلن يكون قد خضعنا للاختبار كما ينبغي ، فماذا لو قال الله لايوب : اسمع يا ايوب سوف يختبرك ابليس ويبتليك بالمصائب لكنك ستُشفى في النهاية وتسترجع كل ما فقدته ُ .  
تعلّم ان تثق في الله الصالح وليس في صلاح الحياة .


----------



## fauzi (26 مارس 2014)

872 - هل تشعر بسعادة وانت ذاهب الى عملك  وزملائك ؟ او تشعر بتخوف ٍ وقلق ؟ لعل عملك شاق ٌ او بينك وبين احد خصومة . نعم هذا يدعو الى القلق والتخوف ، والخوف والقلق يعكّر صفو القلب ويطرد السعادة . الخصام في القلب مرارة تكدّر اليوم . بادر بالمصالحة واقتل الخصام ، حتى لو كان هو سبب الخصام . الخصام يتم بين طرفين ، الشجار يحدث بين فريقين . ولينتهي الخصام يبادر طرف الى حله . ويوصينا المسيح ان نغفر ونصفح ونصلي لمن يسيء الينا . قال : " أحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ، "  (متى 5: 44 ) المُساء اليه هو الذي يبادر بالمصالحة . هكذا يوصينا الرب . جاء الرسول بطرس الى المسيح يوما ً وسأله وقال : " يَا رَبُّ، كَمْ مَرَّةً يُخْطِئُ إِلَيَّ أَخِي وَأَنَا أَغْفِرُ لَهُ؟ هَلْ إِلَى سَبْعِ مَرَّاتٍ؟» " (متى 18: 21 ) اجابه يسوع وقال له : " لاَ أَقُولُ لَكَ إِلَى سَبْعِ مَرَّاتٍ، بَلْ إِلَى سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ. " اي الى ما لا نهاية . لا نحصي ولا نعد مرات الصفح بل نصفح دائما ً . الله نفسه حين اخطأ اليه آدم وعصا امره وكسر وصيته ، بادر الله نفسه بالمصالحة فارسل ابنه يسوع المسيح كفارة ً عن خطايا آدم وذريته من بعده . يقول بولس الرسول : " إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ مُصَالِحًا الْعَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ ، غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ ، وَوَاضِعًا فِينَا كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ. " ( 2 كورنثوس 5 : 19 ) وانت هل اخطأ اليك اخوك خطية ً اعظم من خطيتك الى الله ؟ فإن كان الله صالحك ،  ألا تصالح اخاك ؟  مهما كانت قسوة اسائته  وعدد مرات خطأه ، اذهب وصالحه . الصلح يبني سلاما ً وراحة ً لك قبل ان يحقق السلام مع اخيك . الحقد والكراهية والخصام تُدمي القلب وتُحزن النفس وتجعل حياتك تعسة ، وطريقك وعرا ً ، وقلبك منكسرا ً . اذهب الى عملك  وابحث عن زميلك ، واصنع معه سلاما ً . صالحهُ ، اغفر له . سامحه ُ ، اصفح عنه وصافحه ُ ، لأن الله يغفر لنا ذنوبنا اذا غفرنا نحن للمذنبين الينا . فيكون يومك بلا خصام ٍ  ولا قلق .


----------



## fauzi (27 مارس 2014)

873 - هل تشعر احيانا ً بالغيظ والغضب وانت ترى الشر ينتصر والشرير ينجح ؟ حين ترى الظالم يتمادى والسارق يغتني والكذاب يعلو والمنافق يلمع ؟ ترى ذلك وتتعجب ،  القيم تهوي والمُثُل تسقط والاخلاقيات تُداس بالأقدام . وتتسائل احيانا ً : ألا يرى الله ، ألا يبالي ؟ ألا يهتم ، ألا يتدخل ؟ طبعا ً الله يبالي ويهتم ويتدخل في حينه وبطريقته . لا حسب ما نريد نحن ونرى بل حسب ما يريد هو ويرى . ويقول داود النبي في مزاميره : "  لاَ تَغَرْ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ، وَلاَ تَحْسِدْ عُمَّالَ الإِثْمِ ،  فَإِنَّهُمْ مِثْلَ الْحَشِيشِ سَرِيعًا يُقْطَعُونَ ، وَمِثْلَ الْعُشْبِ الأَخْضَرِ يَذْبُلُونَ." ( مزمور 37 : 1 ، 2  ) الحشيش عمره قصير والعشب اخضراره مؤقت ، ثم يأتي الوقت الذي يراه الرب ويقطعه ويحرقه بالنار . فلا تشغل بالك به ، لا تغر منه او تغضب عليه وانتظر الرب . اتكل على الرب وافعل الخير " وَتَلَذَّذْ بِالرَّبِّ فَيُعْطِيَكَ سُؤْلَ قَلْبِكَ. " ( مزمور 37 : 4 ) لا بد من نهاية للظلم وعقاب ٌ للشر ، فالله صالح ٌ ولا يقبل الإثم . يقول داود النبي :
 " لأَنَّ عَامِلِي الشَّرِّ يُقْطَعُونَ، وَالَّذِينَ يَنْتَظِرُونَ الرَّبَّ هُمْ يَرِثُونَ الأَرْضَ. " ( مزمور 37 : 9 ) 
" اَلْقَلِيلُ الَّذِي لِلصِّدِّيقِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ ثَرْوَةِ أَشْرَارٍ كَثِيرِينَ. " ( مزمور 37 : 16 ) 
لذلك لا تغر من نجاح الشرير ولا تغضب من تكبره وتجبره . الغيرة والغضب حصى وتراب يعكر صفو حياتنا وسلامنا " 	الْغَيْرَةُ وَالْغَضَبُ يُقَلِّلاَنِ الأَيَّامَ ، وَالْغُمَّةُ تَأْتِي بِالشَّيْخُوخَةِ قَبْلَ الأَوَانِ. " (يشوع بن سيراخ 30: 26 ) انظر الى الله واطلب نعمته لتغمرك ،  وروحه القدوس ليملئك . تنسكب نعمته ويغمرك روحه ، كما ينسكب الزيت فيغطي الحصى أو كما يفرز القوقع البحري سائله ُ على الرمل داخله فيحوله لؤلؤا ً غاليا ً . اتكل على الرب ، انتظر الله ،  تلذذ بنعمته وروحه . واسأل روح الله القدوس ليفيض ويطرد غضبك وعش حياتك متكلا ً على الله متلذذا ً به . انتظره فإن الله سوف يخرج مثل النور برّك . انتظره فلا بد انه سوف يخرج حقك مثل الشمس في الظهيرة . "  سَلِّمْ لِلرَّبِّ طَرِيقَكَ وَاتَّكِلْ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ يُجْرِي،\ وَيُخْرِجُ مِثْلَ النُّورِ بِرَّكَ، وَحَقَّكَ مِثْلَ الظَّهِيرَةِ." ( مزمور 37 : 5 ، 6 )   لا تصر باسنانك وتحزن اليوم فالله سوف ينصرك غدا ً .


----------



## fauzi (30 مارس 2014)

874 - في اوقات الخوف يبدو الانتظار عذابا ً ، وقد كتب داود المزمور السابع والعشرون في وقت ٍ كان يشعر به بخوف ٍ شديد ، ورغم ذلك فهو لم يفزع ولم يهلع بل طلب وجه الله وعرض قضيته ُ أمامه ُ ، وانتظر بصبر ٍ ،  الى أن ينجيه الرب ، فالجميع يعرف ان الخوف يدفع المرء الى اتخاذ قرارات ٍ متسرعة وبعيدة عن الحكمة ويجعله يتصرف قبل الأوان ، كذلك فإن الخوف يجعل الناس  عديمي الصبر ومتهورين . اثناء قرائتك لهذا المزمور تعلّم من داود كيف تأتي بمخاوفك عند قدمي الرب . 


مزمور 27 : 1 – 6  ، 14 

1 لداود. الرب نوري وخلاصي، ممن أخاف ؟ الرب حصن حياتي ، ممن أرتعب

2 عندما اقترب إلي الأشرار ليأكلوا لحمي ، مضايقي وأعدائي عثروا وسقطوا

3 إن نزل علي جيش لا يخاف قلبي. إن قامت علي حرب ففي ذلك أنا مطمئن

4 واحدة سألت من الرب وإياها ألتمس: أن أسكن في بيت الرب كل أيام حياتي، لكي أنظر إلى جمال الرب، وأتفرس في هيكله

5 لأنه يخبئني في مظلته في يوم الشر. يسترني بستر خيمته. على صخرة يرفعني

6 والآن يرتفع رأسي على أعدائي حولي ، فأذبح في خيمته ذبائح الهتاف . أغني وأرنم للرب
.
.
.
.
.
14 انتظر الرب. ليتشدد وليتشجع قلبك ، وانتظر الرب 


اراد رجال داود منه ان يقتل الملك شاول ، لكن داود كان يعرف ما ينبغي عليه فعله ُ لأن تتميم وعود الله  سيتحقق في الوقت الذي سيعينه الرب بنفسه ِ ،  لهذا فقد وضع داود ثقته ُ في الله رغم خوفه ِ . وقد تعين على داود ان ينتظر ستة  عشر عاما ً قبل أن يُتوج ملكا ً . لإن انتظار الله ليس بالأمر الهين ، فقد يبدو ان الله لا يستجيب لصلواتنا أو انه لا يشعر بصعوبة الموقف الذي نمر فيه ،  لكن يجب علينا ان ندرك إن معرفة الله تفوق معرفتنا نحن . وتحثنا الآيات كما ورد في مراثي إرميا 3 : 24 – 26 على الاستمرار في ارتجاء الرب  وانتظاره ِ لأن الله كثيرا ً ما يستخدم الانتظار لانعاشنا وتجديد قوانا وتعليمنا . 

مراثي إرميا 3 : 24 – 26 
24 نَصِيبِي هُوَ الرَّبُّ، قَالَتْ نَفْسِي، مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ أَرْجُوهُ.
25 طَيِّبٌ هُوَ الرَّبُّ لِلَّذِينَ يَتَرَجَّوْنَهُ، لِلنَّفْسِ الَّتِي تَطْلُبُهُ.
26 جَيِّدٌ أَنْ يَنْتَظِرَ الإِنْسَانُ وَيَتَوَقَّعَ بِسُكُوتٍ خَلاَصَ الرَّبِّ.

لقد وثق داود بأن الله سيفعل الأفضل ،  ويجدر بك  انت ايضا ً أن تثق بتوقيت  الله ، وان تُحسن استخدام أوقات الانتظار الصعبة عن طريق محاولة معرفة ما يريد الله ان يعلّمك إياه .


----------



## fauzi (31 مارس 2014)

875 - ما هي نوعية الاشخاص الذين ترافقهم ؟ كيف تصف مجموعة اصدقائك ؟ هل لهم تأثير ٌ ايجابي ٌ عليك ، ام انك تفعل اشياء لا تعجبك حينما تكون برفقتهم ؟ يرينا المزمور 16 من هم الاشخاص الذين يجب علينا ان نرافقهم ، وبالمناسبة فهم ليسوا ممن يتمتعون بشعبية واسعة  او نفوذ كبير . . في هذا المزمور نرى ان داود يسعى للتعرف على نوع ٍ معين ٍ من الاشخاص ، وهو النوع الذي ينبغي علينا نحن ايضا ً ان نسعى لرفقته . لنقرأ كلمة الرب : 

مزمور 16 : 1 – 11 

1 مذهبة لداود. احفظني يا الله لأني عليك توكلت

2 قلت للرب: أنت سيدي . خيري لا شيء غيرك

3 القديسون الذين في الأرض والأفاضل كل مسرتي بهم

4 تكثر أوجاعهم الذين أسرعوا وراء آخر. لا أسكب سكائبهم من دم ، ولا أذكر أسماءهم بشفتي

5 الرب نصيب قسمتي وكأسي . أنت قابض قرعتي

6 حبال وقعت لي في النعماء، فالميراث حسن عندي

7 أبارك الرب الذي نصحني ، وأيضا بالليل تنذرني كليتاي

8 جعلت الرب أمامي في كل حين ، لأنه عن يميني فلا أتزعزع

9 لذلك فرح قلبي ، وابتهجت روحي. جسدي أيضا يسكن مطمئنا

10 لأنك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية. لن تدع تقيك يرى فسادا

11 تعرفني سبيل الحياة . أمامك شبع سرور. في يمينك نعم إلى الأبد . 




يحاول البعض ان يؤثروا في اصدقائهم عن طريق القول بانهم يعرفون بعض المشاهير ، فإن حدث والتقوا مصادفة ً بأحد المشاهير فسوف يحرصون على ذكر تلك الواقعة في كل مناسبة من اجل تعزيز مكانتهم . وقد يسعى البعض لقضاء بعض الوقت مع اشخاص معينين وذلك لتعزيز صورتهم . اما الاشخاص الافاضل حقا ً فلا يفعلون ذلك ، فهم لا يحاولون ان يكونوا مشهورين او معروفين على نطاق ٍ واسع بل يسعون جاهدين لأن يعيشوا بحسب مشيئة الله .
 احترس من فخ السعي  لمرافقة شخص ٍ ما لمجرد تعزيز مكانتك ، وتذكر انه رغم أن مرافقة بعض اصحاب السوء قد تكون ممتعة ً في بادئ الأمر ، الا ان هذه المتعة ستتحول الى صراع ٍ روحي ٍ إن سعيت لارضاء الله لاحقا ً ، لذلك اتبع مثال داود واسعى لرفقة أولئك الذين يمكنهم ان يساعدوك على ان تنمو روحيا ً ، أي الاشخاص المكرسون لله ممن يتمتعون بنظرة ٍ سليمة ٍ للحياة كما في المزمور 16 : 3


----------



## fauzi (2 أبريل 2014)

876 - كثيرون لا يعبئون بمشاكل الآخرين . لا يثير اهتمامهم احتياجات الناس . كثيرون لا يفكرون الا في ذواتهم . يهربون من التضحية من اجل الغير . يظنون ان الراحة  تكمن في الابتعاد عن المتاعب التي تجلبها خدمة الآخرين . كثيرون يعيشون لانفسهم فقط . لا يكترثون بما يصيب غيرهم من آلام . يكتفون بتحليل المواقف وابداء الرأي والنقد ، وربما ينطقون ببضعة كلمات ٍ للمشاركة التي لا تكلفهم شيئا ً . لكن الذي عرف حقا ً حب الرب يسوع لا يقدر ان يظل واحدا ً من أولئك . الذي عرف حب الرب يسوع وسمح له ان يهيمن على كل حياته هو بالفعل شخص ٌ مختلف ،  لا يعرف الا ان يبذل ويبذل ويبذل من اجل خير الناس وراحتهم . الرب يسوع في مركز حياته ، يشع فيها من نوره ليعكس حبه للناس ، والروح القدس الذي يسكن فيه يعطيه القدرة على العطاء بسخاء . وكل مشكلة او صعوبة  نساهم في حلها  من اجل الغير  تحمل لنا غمرا ً من الفرح  ،  وكل دمعة ٍ نمسحها من عين باكية تعود لنا بفيض ٍ جديد ٍ من البهجة ، وكلما زاد عطائنا زادت افراحنا بالملك الذي علّمنا طريق الحب .


----------



## fauzi (3 أبريل 2014)

877 - ما الذي يمكن ان يرعب المرء اكثر من ان يكون محاطا ً  بعدو ٍ يضغط عليه  من جميع الجهات كما ورد في المزمور 56 : 2 – 7 . لقد واجه داود هذا الموقف بالتحديد عدة مرات ، لكن بما انه رجل ٌ يثق بالله ثقة ً عظيمة فاليك ما تعلمه عن التعامل مع مشاعر الخوف :
اولا : تذكر ان الله معك . 
ثانيا ً : ثق في حماية الله لك . 
ثالثا  : ً احمد الله على تتميمه لوعوده . 
رابعا ً : استخدم المصادر التي اتاحها الله لك .

غالبا ً ما يأتي خوفنا من مبالغتنا في تقدير قوة اعدائنا وعدم ثقتنا بمواردنا العظيمة الكامنة في الله والكنيسة .
حينما تواجه اضطهادا  ،ً أو حينما تفتقر للامان ،  أو حينما تعاني من صعوبات الحياة ابدأ على الفور بتطبيق خطوات معالجة الخوف التي طبقها داود واهزم مخاوفك . 

مزمور 56 : 1 – 11 
1ارحمني يا الله لأن الإنسان يتهممني، واليوم كله محاربا يضايقني

2 تهممني أعدائي اليوم كله، لأن كثيرين يقاومونني بكبرياء

3 في يوم خوفي، أنا عليك أتكل

4 الله أفتخر بكلامه. على الله توكلت فلا أخاف. ماذا يصنعه بي البشر

5 اليوم كله يحرفون كلامي. علي كل أفكارهم بالشر

6 يجتمعون، يختفون، يلاحظون خطواتي عندما ترصدوا نفسي

7 على إثمهم جازهم. بغضب أخضع الشعوب يا الله

8 تيهاني راقبت. اجعل أنت دموعي في زقك. أما هي في سفرك

9 حينئذ ترتد أعدائي إلى الوراء في يوم أدعوك فيه. هذا قد علمته لأن الله لي

10 الله أفتخر بكلامه. الرب أفتخر بكلامه

11 على الله توكلت فلا أخاف. ماذا يصنعه بي الإنسان


----------



## fauzi (5 أبريل 2014)

878 - في المدن قد تجد بعض الهدوء في الصباح الباكر ، لكن إن اردت احساسا ً حقيقيا ً بالسكون فيجب عليك ان تذهب الى المناطق الريفية . فهل ادركت يوما ً الفرق بين الهدوء النسبي والصمت المطبق ؟ فالصمت الحقيقي يخلو من اي اصوات خلفية ، فليس هناك من يقود سيارته ُ او يصرخ ، وليس هناك همهمة ٌ او ازيز ٌ  او طنين ٌ يأتيك من بعيد . ومن الرائع انه ما تزال هناك بعض الاماكن على الارض يمكن للمرء ان يختبر فيها معنى الصمت الحقيقي 


مزمور 46 : 1 – 3  ، 8 – 11 
1 الله لنا ملجأ وقوة. عونا في الضيقات وجد شديدا

2 لذلك لا نخشى ولو تزحزحت الأرض، ولو انقلبت الجبال إلى قلب البحار

3 تعج وتجيش مياهها. تتزعزع الجبال بطموها. 
.
.
.
8 هلموا انظروا أعمال الله، كيف جعل خربا في الأرض

9 مسكن الحروب إلى أقصى الأرض. يكسر القوس ويقطع الرمح. المركبات يحرقها بالنار

10 كفوا واعلموا أني أنا الله. أتعالى بين الأمم، أتعالى في الأرض

11 رب الجنود معنا. ملجأنا إله يعقوب. 


الله كلي القدرة  والقوة . يقول المزمور 46 انه على صوت الله تموج الارض كما ورد في العدد 6 . فقوة الله تفوق اقوى قوى الطبيعة بما لا يقاس كما ورد في الاعداد 2 ، 3  وتفوق قوة البشر ايضا ً كما ورد في العددين 6 و 9  لذلك ما احوجنا لتوقيره ِ والسكون في محضره ِ واجلاله ِ على قدرته ِ وجلاله ِ كما ورد في العدد 10 . مع كل هذه المشغوليات والاعباء التي نعيشها يوميا ً ، لماذا  ينبغي علينا ان نخصص وقتا ً للسكون امام الله ؟ وما هي فوائد الصمت في محضر الله ؟ . إن لحظات السكون في محضر الله هي  فرصة ٌ  لنا لنسيان جميع هذه المشغوليات التي تمنعنا من  الدخول الى محضره ِ   وهي فرصة للتركيز على صلاح الله ورحمته ِ وقدرته ِ وقوته ِ .
 خصص وقتا ً في كل يوم ٍ للصمت في محضر الله وتفكر في عظمته ِ . اصمت واهدأ امام الله لكي تتمكن من تمجيده ِ وتعظيمه  ِ ، واستفد من هذا السكون كفرصة ٍ رائعة ٍ لعبادة الله .


----------



## Violite (6 أبريل 2014)

حكم رائعه استفديد منها كثير 
باركك الرب يااخ فوزي


----------



## fauzi (6 أبريل 2014)

Violite قال:


> حكم رائعه استفديد منها كثير
> باركك الرب يااخ فوزي



شكرا Violite ... الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (6 أبريل 2014)

879 - جاء المزمور الحادي والخمسون نتيجة قرار صعب ، لكنه صحيح ٌ في الوقت نفسه ، فداود  يعترف هنا  بخطاياه لكي يستعيد علاقته ُ مع الله . كما تشتمل المزامير الاخرى  على قرارات ٍ صعبة ٍ عن كيفية العيش لله  والارتباط به ، فعلاقتنا مع الله يمكن ان تواجه العقبات  كما هو حال علاقاتنا البشرية ، وهذا يتطلب منا الاعتراف والمصالحة 

مزمور 51 : 7 – 13 ، 16 ، 17 
7 طهرني بالزوفا فأطهر . اغسلني فأبيض أكثر من الثلج

8 أسمعني سرورا وفرحا ، فتبتهج عظام سحقتها

9 استر وجهك عن خطاياي ، وامح كل آثامي

10 قلبا نقيا اخلق في يا الله، وروحا مستقيما جدد في داخلي

11 لا تطرحني من قدام وجهك، وروحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني

12 رد لي بهجة خلاصك، وبروح منتدبة اعضدني

13 فأعلم الأثمة طرقك، والخطاة إليك يرجعون



.
.
16 لأنك لا تسر بذبيحة وإلا فكنت أقدمها. بمحرقة لا ترضى

17 ذبائح الله هي روح منكسرة. القلب المنكسر والمنسحق يا الله لا تحتقره


هل قامت الخطية في يوم ٍ ما بدق اسفين ٍ بينك وبين الله مما جعلك تراه  بعيدا ً عنك ؟ لقد ادت خطية داود الى حرمانه من التمتع بأي شيء بما في ذلك خلاص الله كما ورد في المزمور 51 فقد قام الله بمواجهة داود بحادثة زناه مع بَثْشَبَعَ ، وعندها لم يستطع داود ان ينكر ذلك بل صرخ تائبا ً ، وفي صلاته هذه فانه يعترف بخطيئته ويصرخ قائلا ً : رد لي سروري بخلاصك " رد لي بهجة خلاصك " ان الله يريدنا ان نكون مطيعين لكلمته لنتمكن من الاستمتاع بعلاقة ٍ حميمة ٍ معه ُ ، لكن حينما نعصي الله ونحاول التستر على خطايانا عوضا ً عن الاعتراف بها فاننا بذلك نُحدث شرخا ً في علاقتنا به وندق اسفينا ً بيننا وبينه اكثر فاكثر لذلك اعترف بأية خطية ٍ تقف بينك وبين الله . قد يتوجب عليك ان تتحمل العواقب  كما حصل مع داود لكن كن واثقا ً ان الله سيرد اليك بهجة شركتك معه .


----------



## fauzi (7 أبريل 2014)

880 - حين اعلن الملاك لمريم عن ولادتها للمسيح قال : " وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْنًا وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ . هذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيمًا، وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى  " (لوقا 1: 31 ، 32 ) واعلن ليوسف خطيبها انها ستلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه يسوع لانه يخلّص شعبه من خطاياه ُ ( متى 1 : 20 ، 21 )  . وكما اننا نطلق الاسماء على مسمياتها لتعبّر عنها ، هكذا أُطلق اسم يسوع على المخلّص ، واسم يسوع اسم ٌ فوق كل اسم  . يقول بولس الرسول ان الله اعطى المسيح اسما  ً فوق كل اسم (  فيلبي 2: 9 ) باسم يسوع خرجت الشياطين هاربة ، وباسم يسوع صُنعت قوات ومعجزات . هذا الاسم ، اسم يسوع المسيح هو الطريق الى الخلاص " وَلَيْسَ بِأَحَدٍ غَيْرِهِ الْخَلاَصُ. لأَنْ لَيْسَ اسْمٌ آخَرُ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ، قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ ، بِهِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَخْلُصَ " (أعمال الرسل 4: 12 ) هو الطريق الوحيد لعبور الهوّة بين  الانسان الخاطئ والله القدوس ، يعبر عليه كل من يرغب في الحصول على غفران خطاياه والتبرير من الإثم ، لهذا اصبح اسم يسوع المسيح هو الطريق الى الحصول على الخلاص . اسم المسيح هو كلمة السر التي تفتح ابواب السماء والحياة الابدية " 
لأَنَّكَ إِنِ اعْتَرَفْتَ بِفَمِكَ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ ، وَآمَنْتَ بِقَلْبِكَ أَنَّ اللهَ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ ، خَلَصْتَ. " (رومية 10: 9 ) المسيح عاش بلا خطية حياة ً طاهرة كاملة ، لم يقترف شرا ً ولم يصنع اثما ً ، لذلك كان هو الكفارة الوحيد الذي حمل خطية البشر ومات عنها على الصليب . هو وحده ُ الطريق ولا احد يأتي الى الله الا به . إن اردت خلاصا ً من ذنوبك ونجاة ً لتفسك ، تعال الى الله باسم يسوع ، يقبل توبتك ويغفر ذنبك . وانت في طريقك ارفع قلبك اليه وتعال اليه نادما ً على خطاياك ، تائبا ً عنها . اطلب الصفح باسم يسوع المسيح ، تخلص وتتبرر وتتحرر . بلا تردد ، لا تؤجل ، تعال اليه الآن ، فاسمه ُ يغيّر حياتك ويضمن خلاصك .


----------



## fauzi (8 أبريل 2014)

881 - هل يحدد الله خطواتنا ومصيرنا ويدفعنا في طريق ٍ يحدده ؟ أم يترك لنا الحبل على الغارب ، نحيا حسب مشيئتنا دون تدخل منه ؟ 
الله جل جلاله ُ يحترم ارادتنا وحريتنا ، لكنه يوجهنا حسب معرفة ٍ وقصد ٍ ومشيئة ٍ صالحة ٍ لنا ، كالطفل لو  تركنا له حريته مطلقة لتردى في مشاكل قاتلة ، ولو قيدناه نقتله . حريته محدودة بفهمه ونضجه وادراكه ووعيه . والله يسمح للصدف ان يكون لها دور في حياتنا ، لكنها صدف ٌ مقصودة ، له قصد ٌ فيها  ، لا يتركها رعناء تتلاعب بنا . الصدف في يد الله الذي يعرف ويدبّر صالحنا . يحرّكها في نطاق ارادته ومشيئته ِ وقصده ِ لنا . ويقول القديس بولس الرسول في رسالته الى افسس : " لاننا نحن عمله مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع لاعمال صالحة قد سبق الله فاعدها لكي نسلك فيها " ( افسس 2 : 10 ) لا عشوائية ولا تلقائية ، ولا غوغائية محكومة بصدف ٍ غير محكومة  ، بل حسب تدبير ٍ حكيم ٍ محكم .


----------



## fauzi (10 أبريل 2014)

882 - ها هي الشائعات تملأ المدينة  ، وأنت المستهدف ، فالناس يقولون عنك كلاما ً لاذعا ً أشد من سم العقارب . ورغم ان كل ما يُقال عنك هو  مجرد كذب ٍ وتلفيق  ، ألا انك كلما حاولت وقف الشائعات بدوت مذنبا ً أكثر فاكثر . يتحدث المزمور التاسع والستون عن الاضرار التي يمكن للشائعات ان تُحدثها ، لكنه يقدم رجاء ً لأولئك الذين صارت حياتهم عرضة ً لطوفان الشائعات المؤذية . إن الناس لا يحبون من يبدو  في حال ٍ أفضل من حالهم . فاذا كان الناس الذين يلحظون ايمانك لا يحبون ذلك ، فقد يكرهونك بسببه ، وقد يتطرفون في كراهيتهم هذه الى درجة السعي للايقاع بك في المشاكل أو تسبيب الاحراج لك . لكن المزمور 69 يقدم صلاة ً لمثل هذه الاوقات 

مزمور 69 : 4 – 8 ، 12 – 14 
4 أكثر من شعر رأسي الذين يبغضونني بلا سبب. اعتز مستهلكي أعدائي ظلما. حينئذ رددت الذي لم أخطفه

5 يا الله أنت عرفت حماقتي، وذنوبي عنك لم تخف

6 لا يخز بي منتظروك يا سيد رب الجنود. لا يخجل بي ملتمسوك يا إله إسرائيل

7 لأني من أجلك احتملت العار. غطى الخجل وجهي

8 صرت أجنبيا عند إخوتي، وغريبا عند بني أمي
.
.
.
12 يتكلم في الجالسون في الباب، وأغاني شرابي المسكر

13 أما أنا فلك صلاتي يارب في وقت رضى. يا الله، بكثرة رحمتك استجب لي، بحق خلاصك

14 نجني من الطين فلا أغرق. نجني من مبغضي ومن أعماق المياه 


حينما يعاني بعض المؤمنين من اضطهاد ٍ كذاك الذي تعرض له داود ، فانهم يُجَرّبون بترك الله  أو الاستسلام لمتاعب الحياة أو حتى الاختباء ، لكن عوضا ً عن الهرب من الله كأوقات كهذه ينبغي علينا ان نهرب اليه لأنه سيمدنا بالقوة لمواجهة التجربة ولأنه سينقذنا من أيدي اعدائنا . 
حينما تتعرض للاضطهاد بسبب ايمانك بالرب يسوع ، واظب على الصلاة لله بصرف النظر عن مشاعرك أو مدى صعوبة الموقف ، فالله يعدك بأنه سيسمع صلاتك وينقذك . ولا تنسى ابدا ً أن الله هو صديقك الاكثر وفاء ً واخلاصا ً ، لذلك لا تهرب منه ابدا ً  ، لا سيما في اوقات حاجتك اليه  ، بل اهرب اليه ِ .


----------



## fauzi (11 أبريل 2014)

883 -  حين نمر في تجارب وتحيط بنا الصعوبات ونعبر في ضيقات نسعى الى الله ، نلتفت اليه ، نطلب عونه وفرجه وخلاصه . نرفع قلوبنا وصلواتنا اليه . نشكو ضيقاتنا ونصرخ آلامنا اليه . كأنه لا يرى ولا يسمع ولا يحس بما نعانيه . يعلو صراخنا لنلفت نظره ، ونطلب تدخله بسرعة ، نستعجله ، نطلب النجاة بسرعة . ساعات التجربة ثقيلة قاسية ، نستحث الله ليختصرها وينهيها في اسرع وقت . حين كان التلاميذ بالسفينة وسط العاصفة والامواج تضرب السفينة تكاد تحطمها ، شعروا بالخطر ، خافوا أن تغلبهم العاصفة ، وكان المسيح في المؤخرة على وسادة ٍ نائما ً ، لم توقظه الريح ولا الموج ولا صخب البحر الهائج ، فايقظوه هم وقالوا له :  " «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، أَمَا يَهُمُّكَ أَنَّنَا نَهْلِكُ؟» " (مرقس 4: 38 )  وسط خوف الموت لم يدركوا ما يقولون . طبعا ً يهمه سلامتهم . تصوروه نائما ً لا يبالي ، لكنه ليس نائما ً ،  هو يبالي وكان لا بد يتدخل وينقذهم . وتدخل :  " فَقَامَ وَانْتَهَرَ الرِّيحَ، وَقَالَ لِلْبَحْرِ: «اسْكُتْ! اِبْكَمْ!». فَسَكَنَتِ الرِّيحُ وَصَارَ هُدُوءٌ عَظِيمٌ .  وَقَالَ لَهُمْ : «مَا بَالُكُمْ خَائِفِينَ هكَذَا؟ كَيْفَ لاَ إِيمَانَ لَكُمْ ؟» 
ونحن نمر في عواصف الحياة ننشغل بالعواصف ، نحاول مواجهتها ، نقاومها ، لكننا فجأة نتذكر الله ،  نتصوره نائما ً لا يبالي ولا يهتم . وحين نصرخ له يُسرع لنجدتنا ويسكّن الريح ويُسكت العاصفة . نحن في خوفنا نعجّله ونستعجله ليتدخل سريعا ً  ، وهو يرى ذلك عدم ايمان ٍ به . نصرخ مع داود النبي ونقول : " يَا رَبُّ ، إِلَى مَعُونَتِي أَسْرِعْ . " ( مزمور 40 : 13 ) ويُسرع الرب ، لا ينتظر حتى ينفذ صبرنا وتنهار مقاومتنا ويتحطم رجائنا . يقول داود النبي في المزمور 30 " عِنْدَ الْمَسَاءِ يَبِيتُ الْبُكَاءُ ، وَفِي الصَّبَاحِ تَرَنُّمٌ . " ساعات الالم لن تطول ، الزمن ملكه والوقت في يده ، وهو يُسرع الى معونتنا .


----------



## fauzi (12 أبريل 2014)

884 - على مر العصور  والتاريخ كان هنالك دوما ً أناس يسعون الى التشكيك في وجود الله ، ويحاولون زرع بذور الشك في قلوب المؤمنين . ومنذ سنوات ليست ببعيدة راح بعض رواد الفضاء يتباهون ويسخرون قائلين بأنهم بحثوا عن الله في الفضاء الخارجي فلم يجدوا له أثرا ً . وهكذا منذ زمن نوح والمشككون ينادون بهذه التشكيكات . يعتبر المزمور 74 إلتماسا ً لله كي يعلن نفسه للاشخاص الذين لا يؤمنون بوجوده ِ ، فإن شعرت يوما ً بالاحباط بسبب صمت الله وعدم رده ِ على من يتبجحون بالقول انه لا يوجد اله ، فسوف تجد ان هذا المزمور يجيب عن حيرتك وتساؤلك 

مزمور 74 : 9 ، 12 ، 18 – 23 
9 آياتنا لا نرى. لا نبي بعد ، ولا بيننا من يعرف حتى متى
.
.
.

12 والله ملكي منذ القدم ، فاعل الخلاص في وسط الأرض
.
.
.
18 اذكر هذ ا: أن العدو قد عير الرب ، وشعبا جاهلا قد أهان اسمك

19 لا تسلم للوحش نفس يمامتك . قطيع بائسيك لا تنس إلى الأبد

20 انظر إلى العهد ، لأن مظلمات الأرض امتلأت من مساكن الظلم

21 لا يرجعن المنسحق خازيا. الفقير والبائس ليسبحا اسمك

22 قم يا الله . أقم دعواك . اذكر تعيير الجاهل إياك اليوم كله

23 لا تنس صوت أضدادك ، ضجيج مقاوميك الصاعد دائما


غالبا ً ما يعتقد الاشخاص الذين يكرهون الله انهم يستطيعون القضاء عليه عن طريق القضاء على من يؤمنون به . وللاسف الشديد ما يزال هذا الموقف سائدا ً في وقتنا الحاضر في بعض البلدان والأماكن . ورغم ذلك ينبغي على المؤمنين  الا  يشعروا  بالاحباط  أو الفشل لأن هذه المحاولات  لن تنجح ، بل ينبغي علينا كمؤمنين ان نسعى لترك انطباع ٍ ايجابي ٍ في مجتمعاتنا عن طريق العناية بالناس بذات الطريقة التي كان يفعلها يسوع . وبأن نكون بنعمة الله وقدرته ِ قدوة ً حسنة ً لجميع جيراننا ومعارفنا . 
ما الذي يمكنك القيام به لاعلان الحق ؟ وما هي التغييرات التي ينبغي عليك القيام بها في نمط حياتك لكي تعكس صورة المسيح امام اصدقائك وزملائك في العمل وجيرانك ؟


----------



## fauzi (13 أبريل 2014)

885 - حين تُهاجم ويُعتدى عليك ، تغضب وتثور وترد الهجوم والاعتداء طبعا ً . ويزداد غضبك وتتصاعد ثورتك اذا كان الهجوم ظالما ً والاعتداء مجحفا ً . هذا طبيعي ، رد فعل ٍ غريزي في الانسان . والحيوان ، ألا يتقاتل الحيوان هكذا ؟ هذا صحيح ، لكن الانسان يتميز بالادراك والقدرة على السيطرة على غرائزه ِ ، لذلك فالانسان مطالب ٌ بالتحكم بغضبه والتأني في انثقامه . وكلما زاد تحكمه في غرائزه كلما ابتعد عن الحيوانية واقترب الى الانسانية . التماسك وقت الغضب قوة ، رباطة الجأش قدرة ٌ وشجاعة . حين كان المسيح يُحاكم امام رئيس الكهنة لطمه ُ واحد ٌ من الخدام .  خادم ٌ يلطم ابن الله ، ملك الملوك ورب الارباب . لم يثر المسيح ، لم يغضب لكرامته ِ ، لم ينتقم منه ، بالعكس ، كلمه بكل العقل والمنطق وقال : "  إِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ تَكَلَّمْتُ رَدِيًّا فَاشْهَدْ عَلَى الرَّدِيِّ ، وَإِنْ حَسَنًا فَلِمَاذَا تَضْرِبُنِي ؟» " (يوحنا 18: 23 ) صبر ٌ نادر وطول اناة ٍ عجيبة . البعض يتصورها ضعفا ً . الضعف هو السقوط في الغضب والتردي في دائرة الانتقام . في كل وقت المحاكمة امام الكهنة وامام بيلاطس وهيرودس كان المسيح صامتا ً ،  صمت ٌ قوي ٌ ايجابي ، صمت ٌ اقوى من اي صخب ٌ او ضجة . يقول القديس بولس الرسول في رسالته لاهل رومية : " لاَ تَنْتَقِمُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، بَلْ أَعْطُوا مَكَانًا لِلْغَضَبِ ، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ : «لِيَ النَّقْمَةُ أَنَا أُجَازِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. " (رومية 12: 19 ) الانتقام للشر الذي يحل بنا عمل الله . الله لا يتغاضى ولا يتهاون ، لا يتركنا فريسة ً للظلم ، ولا يريدنا ان نقاوم الظلم بانفسنا ، بايدينا وحدنا . بالعكس هو يطالبنا بأن نُطعم عدونا اذا جاع ونسقيه اذا عطش . ويوصينا ويقول : " لاَ يَغْلِبَنَّكَ الشَّرُّ بَلِ اغْلِبِ الشَّرَّ بِالْخَيْرِ. " (رومية 12: 21 ) وحين نفعل ذلك ، حين نقاوم الشر بالخير ،  ونترك له مهمة الانتقام ،  ينصفنا ، يرد لنا حقوقنا ، يحفظ لنا كرامتنا .


----------



## fauzi (14 أبريل 2014)

886 - حين نتلفت حولنا نجد بالناس عيوبا ً واخطاء ً وانحرافات تصدم العين وتعكر المزاج وتثير النفس . وحين نوجه لهم النقد والتوجيه واللوم يغضبون . وبدلا ً من السماحة ورحابة الصدر يهاجمون ويتهجمون . يقول المسيح لنا وللناس : "  لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا لانكم بالدينونة التي بها تدينون تدانون و بالكيل الذي به تكيلون يكال لكم  . و لماذا تنظر القذى الذي في عين اخيك و اما الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها " ( متى 7 : 1 – 3 ) العلاقات الانسانية متشابكة ، ونحن نعيش  في العالم جيرانا ً متقاربين ، كلنا سواء ، خُلقنا من أصل ٍ واحد ، ونعيش في عالم ٍ واحد مهما اختلفت الاقطار وتباينت اللغات . نحن اخوة في الشكل والخلق والملامح والسمات . مهما كانت اختلافاتنا نتنفس نفس الهواء ويجري في عروقنا نفس الدم . مهما تعددت اجناسنا نفرح ونحزن ونغضب ونصفو وندين ونُدان . ويوصينا الله ان لا ندين لأننا سنُدان وألا ننتقد لأننا سنُنتقد . ويوضح لنا انه بالكيل الذي نكيل به يُكال لنا ، والقذى الذي نراه في عيون الغير موجود ٌ كخشبة ٍ في عيوننا . وانه لا  يجب ان  ننفق الحياة والعمر ندين الغير ونحاول ان نخرج القذى من عيونهم . يقول المسيح : " كيف تقول لاخيك دعني اخرج القذى من عينك و ها الخشبة في عينك يا مرائي اخرج اولا الخشبة من عينك و حينئذ تبصر جيدا ان تخرج القذى من عين اخيك " ( متى 7 : 4 ، 5 ) المعاملات بين البشر والعلاقات بين الاخوة والناس كصدى الصوت يرتد لمرسله . الخير يرتد خيرا ً والشر يرتد شرا ً والنقد يرتد نقدا ً . الله يريدنا ان نصلح عيوننا لنرى جيدا ً ونتعامل جيدا ً مع اخوتنا . هكذا نعيش ونتعايش معا ً في سلام ٍ وراحة وتفاهم ٍ وتكامل .


----------



## fauzi (15 أبريل 2014)

887 - هل تحب ان تتصفح الكتب في المكتبة العامة ، او ان تلتقي باحد الاصدقاء ، او ان تستريح على الاريكة ، او ان تتمشى بين الاشجار ؟ فاحيانا ً تصبح حياتنا مضغوطة ً بكل انواع المشاغل ، لهذا ما احوجنا الى اللجوء لمكان ٍ ينعشنا بين الحين والآخر . فما هو المكان الذي يوفر لك شعور بالانتعاش ؟ يتحدث المزمور 84 عن المكان الذي يمكننا ان نلتجأ اليه حينما نشعر بحاجتنا لانعاش انفسنا 

مزمور 84 : 1 – 8 
 1 ما أحلى مساكنك يارب الجنود

2 تشتاق بل تتوق نفسي إلى ديار الرب. قلبي ولحمي يهتفان بالإله الحي

3 العصفور أيضا وجد بيتا ، والسنونة عشا لنفسها حيث تضع أفراخها ، مذابحك يارب الجنود ، ملكي وإلهي

4 طوبى للساكنين في بيتك ، أبدا يسبحونك. سلاه 

5 طوبى لأناس عزهم بك . طرق بيتك في قلوبهم

6 عابرين في وادي البكاء ، يصيرونه ينبوعا. أيضا ببركات يغطون مورة 

7 يذهبون من قوة إلى قوة. يرون قدام الله في صهيون

8 يارب إله الجنود ، اسمع صلاتي ، واصغ يا إله يعقوب. سلاه

( ما احب مساكنك يا ربنا القدير . تذوب نفسي شوقا الى ديار الرب . قلبي وجسمي يرنمان للاله الحي . العصفور يجد له بيتا ً واليمامة ُ عشا ً لتضع افراخها عند مذابحك يا ربنا القدير . يا ملكي والهي . هنيئا ً للمقيمين في بيتك ، هم على الدوام يهللون لك هنيئا ً للذين عزتهم بك وبقلوبهم يتوجهون اليك ، يعبرون في وادي الجفاف فيجعلونه عيون ماء بل بركا ً يغمرها المطر . ينطلقون من جبل ٍ الى جبل ليروا اله الآله في صهيون . يا ربنا القدير استمع صلاتي ، اصغي اله يعقوب ) 

كان كاتب المزمور 84 يتوق بعمق ٍ للمثول في محضر الله . وفي الحقيقة  انه كان يحب الرب كثيرا ً الى درجة انه كان يحسد العصافير لانها كانت قادرة ً على بناء اعشاشها بالقرب من المذبح . كما كان يدرك ان الله يكافئ طالبيه بمكافئات مجزية . وقد كان هذا هو الترياق او العلاج المناسب الذي يقدمه كاتب هذا المزمور لهذا العالم الصاخب العديم المعنى . وكما هو حال كاتب هذا المزمور ينبغي علينا نحن ايضا ً ان نكون تواقين لمعرفة الله معرفة ً حميمة . ونحن نشكر الله لاننا لسنا بحاجة ٍ  لزيارة الهيكل للتواصل مع الله ،  فبسبب موت المسيح وقيامته صار بامكاننا اليوم ان نتقابل مع الله في اي مكان ٍ وزمان . فإن كنا اولاد  له فهذا يعني ان الروح القدس يسكن فينا ، وحضوره معنا على الدوام ، وكل ما  ينبغي علينا القيام  به هو ان نلتجأ اليه بالصلاة لكي نستمتع بالمثول في محضره ِ ، كما ورد في الرسالة الى العبرانيين 4 : 16 " فلنتقدم بثقة إلى عرش النعمة لكي ننال رحمة ونجد نعمة عونا في حينه " 
حينما تلهيك مشاغل هذه الحياة ، حاول ان تبتعد قليلا ً لقضاء بعض الوقت الانفرادي مع الله ، وتأكد ان الأمر يستحق المحاولة .


----------



## fauzi (17 أبريل 2014)

888 - خلق الله الانسان وتوج به خليقته ُ ، ميزه ُ عن كل ما خلق . جعله ُ سيدا ً على الخليقة ، جعله يتسلط على كل شيء . وضع فيه روحه ُ وخصه بعقل ٍ يُدرك وارادة ٍ حرة . يقول المسيح : " 
فَالْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَوْ كَانَ لَكُمْ إِيمَانٌ مِثْلُ حَبَّةِ خَرْدَل لَكُنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ لِهذَا الْجَبَلِ: انْتَقِلْ مِنْ هُنَا إِلَى هُنَاكَ فَيَنْتَقِلُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ شَيْءٌ غَيْرَ مُمْكِنٍ لَدَيْكُمْ. " (متى 17: 20 ) 
ويقول ايضا ً : " كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ " (مرقس 9: 23 ) 
كل شيء ، لا شيء لا يقدر عليه المؤمن .  ينقل الجبال ، ليس بالمعنى الحرفي طبعا ً وليس بقوة الانسان بل بقوة الله الذي يؤمن به الانسان . 
قال المسيح ايضا ً لتلاميذه ِ : " 
اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَالأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا يَعْمَلُهَا هُوَ أَيْضًا . " (يوحنا 14: 12 ) 
وعد ٌ عظيم باعمال ٍ عظيمة من الله العظيم للانسان المؤمن . في الحزن والهم الذي يقتل الناس ويحطم حياتهم ، يفرح المؤمن بالرب . في مواجهة المشاكل والحروب والصراع الذي يصرع الاقوياء ، ينتصر المؤمن ويغلب بالرب . حتى في وادي ظل الموت وسط الظلام الذي  يزلزل النفوس لا يخاف المؤمن ولا يرتعب . وسط الحاجة وحين تُغلق كوى الخير وتجف الارض يشبع المؤمن بالله ويرتوي برحمته ِ . المؤمن يتسلح بقوة الله ويلبس قدرة الله فلا يقف في وجهه ِ صعب ولا يعوق حياته ُ عائق . كل موارد الله له ،  كل خزائن السماء في متناول يده . يعد الله المؤمنين باتاحة كل شيء ٍ لهم . يقول المسيح للمؤمنين : "  وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ " (يوحنا 14: 13 ) لا لإمتياز ٍ لنا وفضل ٍ فينا وصلاح ٍ وبر ٍ وعمل ٍ صالح ، بل كما يقول المسيح " لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالابْن ِ. " الايمان بالله قوة ٌ لا حد لها 
" كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ "


----------



## fauzi (18 أبريل 2014)

889 - يمكنك ان تعرف الكثير عن المرء من خلال طريقته في حفظ وعوده ِ او الاخلال بها ، فكل وعد يحفظه هذا الشخص يجعله محبوبا ً اكثر لديك ويعزز شخصيته في نظرك ويعزز الثقة بينك وبينه . من جانب ٍ آخر فإن كل وعد ٍ يخل به هذا الشخص يخيّب املك فيه ويجعلك تتسائل عن شخصيته ِ ويهدم الثقة بينك وبينه . يحتفل المزمور 89  ببعض الوعود التي قطعها اعظم حافظ وعود ٍ على الاطلاق : الله .. فالوعود التي حفظها الله هنا لم تجعله محبوبا ً لدى كاتب المزمور فحسب بل ينبغي ان تجعله محبوبا ً لديك انت ايضا ً 
مزمور 89 : 1 – 8 
1 بمراحم الرب أغني إلى الدهر. لدور فدور أخبر عن حقك بفمي

2 لأني قلت: إن الرحمة إلى الدهر تبنى. السماوات تثبت فيها حقك

3 قطعت عهدا مع مختاري ، حلفت لداود عبدي

4 إلى الدهر أثبت نسلك ، وأبني إلى دور فدور كرسيك. سلاه

5 والسماوات تحمد عجائبك يارب ، وحقك أيضا في جماعة القديسين

6 لأنه من في السماء يعادل الرب . من يشبه الرب بين أبناء الله

7 إله مهوب جدا في مؤامرة القديسين ، ومخوف عند جميع الذين حوله

8 يارب إله الجنود، من مثلك ؟ قوي، رب، وحقك من حولك


لقد وعد الله ان يحفظ عرش داود  كما ورد في المزمور 89 : 29  "  وأجعل إلى الأبد نسله ، وكرسيه مثل أيام السماوات "   ورغم ان بني اسرائيل عصوا الله بصورة مستمرة على مدى التاريخ الا ان الله وعد بانه لن ينكث بوعوده ِ لداود . ومن خلال تذكيرات الله وصبره وتحذيراته ظلت فئة ٌ قليلة ٌ او بقية ٌ قليلة ٌ من شعب الله امينة ً له على الدوام . وبعد ذلك بعدة قرون جاء المسيح ، الملك الابدي من نسل داود ، تماما ً كما وعد الله . 
نحن جميعا ً لدينا مصادر قلق  مختلفة  في حجمها ، فهنالك اشياء ٌ تقلقنا كثيرا ً وهناك اشياء ٌ تقلقنا بعض الشيء ، وهناك اشياء ٌ لا تعدو عن كونها مصادر ازعاج فقط . وفي هذه كلها يمكننا ان نثق بأن الله سيساعدنا على التغلب على ما يقلقنا لانه خلصنا من اكبر مصدر ٍ للقلق الا وهو الخطية . لهذا يمكننا ان نثق بأن الله سيخلّصنا بحسب وعده ِ لنا كما ورد في الرسالة الى العبرانيين 6 : 13 – 18 
13 فانه لما وعد الله ابراهيم اذ لم يكن له اعظم يقسم به اقسم بنفسه

14 قائلا اني لاباركنك بركة و اكثرنك تكثيرا

15 و هكذا اذ تانى نال الموعد

16 فان الناس يقسمون بالاعظم و نهاية كل مشاجرة عندهم لاجل التثبيت هي القسم

17 فلذلك اذ اراد الله ان يظهر اكثر كثيرا لورثة الموعد عدم تغير قضائه توسط بقسم

18 حتى بامرين عديمي التغير لا يمكن ان الله يكذب فيهما تكون لنا تعزية قوية نحن الذين التجانا لنمسك بالرجاء الموضوع امامنا .


إن الله جدير ٌ بالثقة تماما ً ، لذلك ضع ثقتك فيه في اوقات الشدة واجلس هادئا ً مطمئنا ً عالما ً أن الله يحفظ وعوده دائما ً .


----------



## fauzi (19 أبريل 2014)

890 - كل ما به حياة ينمو يتقدم يكمل . الجماد وحده يتجمد ، اما كل حي ،  نبات او حيوان او انسان فينمو ويتقدم نحو الكمال ، لأن بكل حي حياة  ، والحياة تقدم ونمو . يقول الكتاب المقدس في الرسالة الى العبرانيين 6 : 1 " لِنَتَقَدَّمْ إِلَى الْكَمَالِ " التقدم دائما ً الى الامام ، الى اعلى ، الى الكمال . ويوصينا الله كاولاد الله الحي ان نتقدم الى الكمال ، والكمال كمال الله وحده . وتقدمنا يكون نحو الله الكامل . لا يوجد انسان ٌ كامل الا المسيح . يقول القديس بولس الرسول في رسالته الى افسس 4 :  12 ، 13 " لأَجْلِ تَكْمِيلِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ لِعَمَلِ الْخِدْمَةِ ، لِبُنْيَانِ جَسَدِ الْمَسِيحِ ، إِلَى أَنْ نَنْتَهِيَ جَمِيعُنَا إِلَى وَحْدَانِيَّةِ الإِيمَانِ وَمَعْرِفَةِ ابْنِ اللهِ. إِلَى إِنْسَانٍ كَامِل. إِلَى قِيَاسِ قَامَةِ مِلْءِ الْمَسِيحِ. " 
هذه هي الدعوة الى التقدم الى الكمال . ومقياس الكمال قياس قامة ملء المسيح  .  وما دام الله الكامل فينا فنحن نتقدم الى الكمال . يقول المسيح في انجيل القديس متى 5 : 48 " فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ." ولا نتقدم الى الكمال بالوقوف على اصابع اقدامنا ، نشب ونتطاول ونرفع قامتنا ، لا بجهدنا ننمو ، لا بقوتنا نكمل بل بالحياة التي فينا ، بالله الحي فينا . يقول القديس بولس الرسول في رسالته الى غلاطية : " فَأَحْيَا لاَ أَنَا، بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ يَحْيَا فِيَّ . فَمَا أَحْيَاهُ الآنَ فِي الْجَسَدِ ، فَإِنَّمَا أَحْيَاهُ فِي الإِيمَانِ " (غلاطية 2: 20 ) حياة الايمان هذه ترفعني ، تقدمني ، تدفعني الى الكمال . الله يريدنا كاملين كما هو كامل ويحيا بروحه ِ الكامل فينا فيحركنا نحو الكمال ، وذلك ليس بقوتنا بل بقوته ِ  ، ولا بحياتنا بل بحياته ِ . بقوته ِ وبحياته نتقدم الى الكمال .


----------



## fauzi (20 أبريل 2014)

891 - ما اسهل ان يطير الوقت ُ حينما نقضيه في نشاط ٍ ممتع ، لهذا لا عجب ان يبلغ الكثيرون سن الشيخوخة  وهم يتسائلون بتعجب : اين ذهبت السنون ؟ والحقيقة هي انك  كلما عشت لفترة اطول بدا وكأن الوقت يمضي اسرع . المزمور التسعون هو تأمل ٌ للنبي موسى حول انقضاء الزمن . إن ما يقوله ُ هنا  هو حكمة ٌ خالصة ٌ يجب ان تدفعنا لا الى تثمين الوقت الذي نقضيه فحسب بل ايضا ً  الى قضاء حياتنا في الورع والتقوى 

مزمور 90 : 1 – 10 ، 16 ، 17 
1 صلاة لموسى رجل الله . . يارب ، ملجأ كنت لنا في دور فدور

2 من قبل أن تولد الجبال ، أو أبدأت الأرض والمسكونة، منذ الأزل إلى الأبد أنت الله

3 ترجع الإنسان إلى الغبار وتقول : ارجعوا يا بني آدم

4 لأن ألف سنة في عينيك مثل يوم أمس بعد ما عبر، وكهزيع من الليل

5 جرفتهم . كسنة يكونون . بالغداة كعشب يزول

6 بالغداة يزهر فيزول . عند المساء يجز فييبس

7 لأننا قد فنينا بسخطك وبغضبك ارتعبنا

8 قد جعلت آثامنا أمامك ، خفياتنا في ضوء وجهك

9 لأن كل أيامنا قد انقضت برجزك . أفنينا سنينا كقصة

10 أيام سنينا هي سبعون سنة ، وإن كانت مع القوة فثمانون سنة ، وأفخرها تعب وبلية ، لأنها تقرض سريعا فنطير
.
.
.
16 ليظهر فعلك لعبيدك ، وجلالك لبنيهم

17 ولتكن نعمة الرب إلهنا علينا ، وعمل أيدينا ثبت علينا، وعمل أيدينا ثبته .


كان موسى شخصا ً مناسبا ً لكتابة الكلمات التالية : علّمنا  ان ايامنا معدودة فتدخل الى قلوبنا الحكمة " إحصاء أيامنا هكذا علمنا فنؤتى قلب حكمة " . فقد اختبر رجل الله موسى الحياة من جميع جوانبها ، ولعله كان يعرف اكثر  من سائر البشر كيفية الاستفادة من الاوقات القصيرة في الحياة .
 ما لم ندرب انفسنا على تثمين الوقت باعتباره ِ كنزا ً نفيسا ً فلن ندرك ابدا ً مدى قِصَر الحياة ، لكن حينما تتقدم بنا السنون ولا يعود لدينا سوى القليل من الوقت فسوف نندم على الأوقات التي أضعناها هدرا ً .
للاستفادة قدر الإمكان من وقتك على الارض تجنب تلك الانشطة التي لا تفيد أحدا ً ، وتعلّم ان تدير وقتك بطريقة ٍ أفضل .
 اطرح على نفسك الأسئلة التالية : 
ما الذي اريد تحقيقه ُ في حياتي قبل ان اموت ؟ 
ما هي الخطوة الصغيرة التي يمكنني ان اقوم بها اليوم لتقريب من تحقيق غايتي تلك ؟ 
اطلب مشورة الله فيما يتعلق باهدافك فإن لم يرشدك الى شيء ٍ آخر ، إعقد العزم على تحقيق تلك الاهداف مستندا ً الى قوة الله ونعمته ِ .


----------



## fauzi (21 أبريل 2014)

892 - الشك اعدى اعداء الانسان . الشك يخلق القلق والقلق يقود الى التردد والخوف والاحجام والتجمد . اليقين بعكس ذلك يدفع الى الشجاعة والاقدام والحركة والتطور . المسيحية ديانة يقين ، ديانة ايمان ٍ وثقة ٍ وتأكد  ، لا تتعامل مع ربما ، ولعل ،  وليت ، وحبذا ، وأظن . المسيحية صخرة ايمان ٍ واثق ، لانها مبنية ٌ على شخص المسيح ذاته . والمسيح هو ، هو أمسا ً واليوم والى الأبد . المسيحية ليست مجموعة شرائع وتنظيمات ، ليست فلسفة ، ليست علما ً . المسيحية لا تعتمد على اشياء بل  على شخص الرب يسوع المسيح . يقول القديس بولس الرسول في رسالته الثانية لتلميذه ِ تيموثاوس "  لأَنَّنِي عَالِمٌ بِمَنْ آمَنْتُ " ( 2 تيموثاوس 1: 12 ) بمن آمن به ، بالمسيح نفسه . ويضيف قائلا ً "  وَمُوقِنٌ أَنَّهُ قَادِرٌ أَنْ يَحْفَظَ وَدِيعَتِي إِلَى ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ. " اليوم الذي تنتهي فيه ايامي هنا ، ويبدأ يومي هناك في السماء ، حيث يوجد هو من أؤمن به . قال ووعد تلاميذه ُ ، ويقول لنا ويعدنا " حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا تَكُونُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا " (يوحنا 14: 3 ) فذلك اليوم  لنا  ليس رهيبا ً مخيفا ً بل رائعا ً مباركا ً ننتظره بلهفة وشوق . في  يقين ٍ وثقة يؤكد بولس الرسول " أَنَّهُ إِنْ نُقِضَ بَيْتُ خَيْمَتِنَا الأَرْضِيُّ  " الزائل العرضة للسقوط والانهيار والهدم ، لكن " فَلَنَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ بِنَاءٌ مِنَ اللهِ، بَيْتٌ غَيْرُ مَصْنُوعٍ بِيَدٍ، أَبَدِيٌّ." ( 2 كورنثوس 5: 1 ) أبدي ، ثابت ٌ ، دائم ٌ من الله لنا نحن المؤمنين به . البيت رمز اطمئنان ٍ واستقرار ٍ وضمان ، وهو يضمن لنا ذلك البيت ، ونحن نثق ونؤمن به .  لهذا نعيش اليقين في المسيح الذي نبني عليه ايماننا ورجائنا . لا نخشى المستقبل . مستقبلنا معه ، عنده ُ ، فنحيا اليوم يقين الغد . اليوم ُ  له والغد ُ  له .


----------



## fauzi (22 أبريل 2014)

893 -  نواجه كل يوم اعمالا ً علينا ان  نعملها ، بعضها نقدر عليه وبعضها لا نقدر عليه . نكافح ونجاهد لنعمل ما هو في استطاعتنا ونبحث عن من يعيننا  لنعمل ما ليس في استطاعتنا . نتوجه الى الناس ونتوجه الى الله ،  وقد لا نجد العون عند الناس لكن الله لديه كل العون ، كل المقدرة ، لا يصعب عليه شيء . كل شيء مستطاع عند الله " غَيْرُ الْمُسْتَطَاعِ عِنْدَ النَّاسِ مُسْتَطَاعٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ». "  ( لوقا 18: 27 ) والمؤمن ،  كل شيء مستطاع للمؤمن  حين يطلب المعونة من الله ، حين يصلي ،  حين يدعوه ويقول : أعنّي  يا رب ،  يستجيب الله ويعين المؤمن على عمل لا يستطيع ان يعمله وحده ، فالمستطاع عند الله ، وكل شيء ٍ مستطاع عنده  مستطاع للمؤمن إن صلى بايمان وطلب معونته  . يقول القديس بولس الرسول إن الله " الْقَادِرُ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ فَوْقَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، أَكْثَرَ جِدًّا مِمَّا نَطْلُبُ أَوْ نَفْتَكِرُ  " (  أفسس 3: 20 ) حين نصلي يعمل الله كل شيء ، وحين لا نصلي نعمل نحن ُ كل شيء ،  وشتّان بين عمل الله وعملنا ، لا يصعب عليه ِ شيء ، ونحن يصعب علينا الكثير . الصلاة بايمان تحرك يد الله القادرة تنقل الجبال ، ويصبح المستحيل سهلا ً ممكنا ً . الله قادرٌ  ان يفعل كل شيء لنا . يقول المسيح : "  ٍوَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالابْنِ." (يوحنا 14: 13 ) 
تذكر .. حين تصلي يعمل الله كل شيء ،  وحين لا تصلي تعمل انت كل شيء .


----------



## fauzi (23 أبريل 2014)

894 - ما هي الاشياء التي لا تحبها ؟ إن ذكرت   جميع فئات الاشياء التي يشملها هذا السؤال ، الاطعمة ، الاماكن ، البرامج التلفزيونية ، الافكار ، الهيئات والمؤسسات ، الاشخاص ، فسوف تخرج بقائمة ٍ طويلة ٍ للغاية ، وهذا هو حالنا جميعا ً ، فالكثير من الأشياء التي نفعلها من يوم ٍ لآخر تنطوي على مشاعر المحبة ِ أوالكراهية . يقدم لنا المزمور 97 المعيار الصحيح الذي يتيح لنا اختيار الاشياء . ليس عدم محبتها فحسب بل وكرهها ايضا ً ، اجل كرهها . فلا يفترض بك ان تندهش من ان على المؤمنين ان يُبغضوا بعض الاشياء ن فسوف ترى ان بعض انواع الكراهية مرغوب ٌ وجيد 
مزمور 97 : 1 – 12 
1 الرب قد ملك، فلتبتهج الأرض، ولتفرح الجزائر الكثيرة

2 السحاب والضباب حوله . العدل والحق قاعدة كرسيه

3 قدامه تذهب نار وتحرق أعداءه حوله

4 أضاءت بروقه المسكونة. رأت الأرض وارتعدت

5 ذابت الجبال مثل الشمع قدام الرب ، قدام سيد الأرض كلها

6 أخبرت السماوات بعدله ، ورأى جميع الشعوب مجده

7 يخزى كل عابدي تمثال منحوت ، المفتخرين بالأصنام. اسجدوا له يا جميع الآلهة

8 سمعت صهيون ففرحت، وابتهجت بنات يهوذا من أجل أحكامك يارب

9 لأنك أنت يارب علي على كل الأرض. علوت جدا على كل الآلهة

10 يا محبي الرب، أبغضوا الشر. هو حافظ نفوس أتقيائه. من يد الأشرار ينقذهم

11 نور قد زرع للصديق ، وفرح للمستقيمي القلب

12 افرحوا أيها الصديقون بالرب ، واحمدوا ذكر قدسه . 


من احب الرب يُبغض الشر كما ورد في المزمور 97 : 10 " يا محبي الرب ، أبغضوا الشر " وهذا يعني انه ينبغي على الاشخاص الذين يرغبون حقا ً في ان يرضوا الله ان يعيدوا توفيق رغباتهم مع رغبات الله وعندها سوف تبدأ عواطف هؤلاء بالتغير ، اي انهم سوف يبدأون في حب الاشياء التي يحبها الله وبغض الاشياء التي يبغضها الله ،  وهكذا كلما زادت محبة هؤلاء لله زادت كراهيتهم للخطية . 
إن لم تكن تحتقر افعال الاشخاص الذي يستغلون الآخرين ، او إن كنت معجبا ً بالاشخاص الذين لا يهتمون سوى بانفسهم ، او إن كنت تحسد الاشخاص الذين يحققون النجاح بأية وسيلة ، فاعلم ان رغباتك لا تتوافق مع رغبات الله ، لذلك ينبغي عليك ان تتعلم ان تحب طُرق الله ، وان تُبغض الشر بجميع اشكاله ِ وصوره ِ . ليس الخطايا الظاهرة فحسب بل وايضا ً الخطايا التي يسهل اعتبارها مقبولة ً أو التي يسهل التغاضي عنها .


----------



## fauzi (24 أبريل 2014)

895 - الانسان دائما ً يبحث عن الخير . ينام يحلم به ، ويستيقظ يسعى اليه . احيانا ً ينجح ويجده ، وكثيرا ً يفشل ويتوه عنه ، لكنه لا يكف ولا يكل بحثا ً عن الخير . ويقول الله لك على لسان اشعياء النبي : " قُولُوا لِلصِّدِّيقِ خَيْرٌ " (إشعياء 3: 10 ) الخير في متناول يد الصدّيق . ليس في متناول يده ِ فقط ، بل هو يتبعه ُ ، الخير يتبع الصدّيق . يقول داود النبي " إِنَّمَا خَيْرٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ يَتْبَعَانِنِي كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِي " ( مزمور 23 : 6 ) الخير يتبعك ،  يتبع الصدّيق ، كل من يؤمن بالله ويحبه . برغم سيادة الشر على العالم ، لكن كل الاشياء للمؤمن خير . يحوّل الله شر العالم الذي حولك الى خير . يقول القديس بولس الرسول " وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعًا لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ ، الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ." (رومية 8: 28 ) يؤكد بولس الرسول ذلك بصيغة يقين : ( نحن نعلم ) هو يعلم ، ونحن ُ ايضا ً نعلم أن الاشياء جميعها معا ً تتجمع وتتفق ، تتكاتف وتعمل لخيرنا ولخير كل من يحبون الله ،  لكل المؤمنين المدعوين حسب قصده ِ ، فالخير حولنا كل الخير ، في كل الاشياء . الاشياء التي تبدو شرا ً هي خير ٌ لنا . خيرنا لا يعتمد على الظروف حولنا ولا على الناس بل على الله ، على الله الذي يحبنا الذي يقول لنا : خير ، خير ، خير . ويدفع الخير ويسوقه ليتبعنا كل ايام حياتنا . فلا تبحث عن الخير ،  الخير يتبعك ، مع كل خطوة ٍ يُغدق الله خيره ُ عليك . وفي كل شيء ، كل شيء ٍ يعمل لخيرك . تمتع وانعم بالخير ، اليوم وكل يوم .


----------



## fauzi (25 أبريل 2014)

896 - من الرائع ان نرى الاطفال يدافعون عن اخوانهم واقاربهم حينما يلعبون معا ً في الخارج ، لكن لا ينبغي ان نندهش من هذا الامر لأن شرف العائلة يجعل افرادها يتكاتفون معا ً اكثر من اي  شيء ٍ آخر . لكن هل لاحظت كيف يختلف الامر بين افراد العائلة الواحدة ؟ فسرعان ما ينخفض مستوى اللطف والاحترام بصورة ٍ ملحوظة فيما بينهم داخل البيت . لقد عرف داود تماما ً كيف ان افراد العائلة الواحدة يمكن ان يعاملوا بعضهم بعضا ً بطريقة ٍ سيئة وقد كتب في المزمور 101 صلاة ً طلب فيها من الله ان يساعده على التصرف السليم في بيته ِ ، وهي صلاة ٌ يمكن لجميع افراد العائلة ان يستفيدوا من قرائتها وتطبيقها 

مزمور 101 
 1 لداود. مزمور رحمة وحكما أغني . لك يارب أرنم

2 أتعقل في طريق كامل . متى تأتي إلي ؟ أسلك في كمال قلبي في وسط بيتي

3 لا أضع قدام عيني أمرا رديئا. عمل الزيغان أبغضت. لا يلصق بي

4 قلب معوج يبعد عني. الشرير لا أعرفه

5 الذي يغتاب صاحبه سرا هذا أقطعه. مستكبر العين ومنتفخ القلب لا أحتمله

6 عيناي على أمناء الأرض لكي أجلسهم معي. السالك طريقا كاملا هو يخدمني

7 لا يسكن وسط بيتي عامل غش . المتكلم بالكذب لا يثبت أمام عيني

8 باكرا أبيد جميع أشرار الأرض ، لأقطع من مدينة الرب كل فاعلي الإثم


غالبا ً ما يؤدي العيش بالقرب من الاقرباء الى بعض المنازعات والخصومات ، وحيث ان المكان الذي يربطنا فيه  علاقات حميمة اكثر من غيره ِ هو البيت ، فقد تكون بيوتنا من الاماكن التي يصعب علينا فيها ان نكون مهذبين ولطيفين . ففي غالبية العائلات يشعر الابوان والابناء بمزيد ٍ من الحرية داخل بيوتهم مما يدفعهم لخلع اقنعة السلوك الطيب عن وجوههم والبدء في معاملة بعضهم البعض بقدر ٍ اقل من الاحترام واللطف الذي يظهرونه لاصدقائهم او زملائهم في العمل او حتى الغرباء . ولا بد ان داود كان يعاني من هذه المشكلة في بيته ِ مما دفعه ُ لرفع هذه الصلاة الى الله ملتمسا ً معونته ُ .
اتبع مثال داود وارفع صلاتك الى الله بشأن سلوكك ومواقفك تجاه افراد عائلتك . اطلب من الله ان يعينك على التمثل بالمسيح  في البيت لكي تتمكن من اظهار المحبة الحقيقية لعائلتك ، ومعاملتهم بكل لطف ٍ واحترام .


----------



## fauzi (26 أبريل 2014)

897 - الحياة تتغير ، تتجدد ، تتطور ، والانسان يتغير ، يتجدد ، يتطور مع الحياة . اليوم يختلف عن الامس ، والغد سيختلف عن اليوم . عدم التغيير تجمد ، والتجمد موت ، والانسان يحب التغيير ، يفضّل الانتقال من حال ٍ الى حال . ينتقل من الجهل الى العلم ، ومن المرض الى الصحة ، ومن الفقر الى الغنى ، ويحب دائما الانتقال من الادنى الى الاعلى . يتقدم ، يتطور ، ينمو ، يسير الى الامام حتى يصل الى نقطة النهاية حين ينتقل من الحياة الى الموت ، آخر نقلة ، أسوأ نقلة ، لكننا نحن المؤمنين إنتقلنا نقلة ً عكسية ، من الموت الى الحياة . هكذا يقول القديس يوحنا الرسول : " نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّنَا قَدِ انْتَقَلْنَا مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ " ( 1 يوحنا 3 : 14 ) كنا امواتا ً ، امواتا ً بالخطايا ،  الخطية موت . يقول بولس الرسول " 
اَللهُ الَّذِي هُوَ غَنِيٌّ فِي الرَّحْمَةِ ، مِنْ أَجْلِ مَحَبَّتِهِ الْكَثِيرَةِ الَّتِي أَحَبَّنَا بِهَا، وَنَحْنُ أَمْوَاتٌ بِالْخَطَايَا أَحْيَانَا مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ " (أفسس 2: 4 ، 5  )  هذا هو التغيير العجيب ، النقلة الغريبة من الموت الى الحياة . عادة ً تقود الحياة الانسان الى الموت ، لكن المسيح قلب العادة ، غلب الموت ، قام من الموت وبقيامته نقوم . ، بحياته ِ نحيا . يقول الكتاب المقدس انه  " بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ " (رومية 5: 12 )  هذا الانسان هو آدم أبو البشرية  " لأَنَّ أُجْرَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ مَوْتٌ، وَأَمَّا هِبَةُ اللهِ فَهِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا. " (رومية 6: 23 ) الحياة الابدية في المسيح يسوع مخلّص البشرية . الذي يؤمن بالمسيح يحيا ، ينتقل من الموت الى الحياة . من له الابن له الحياة ، يؤكد ذلك يوحنا الرسول ويكتبه : " كَتَبْتُ هذَا إِلَيْكُمْ، أَنْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ، لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لَكُمْ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً " ( 1 يوحنا 5 : 13 ) فالمؤمن ينتقل من الموت الى الحياة ، الحياة الابدية .


----------



## fauzi (27 أبريل 2014)

898 - حينما اصلي لا يبدو ان الله يستمع الى صلاتي . حينما اقرأ الكتاب المقدس فانه يبدو مملا ً وعديم الحياة . هل سبق لواحدة ٍ من هاتين الفكرتين ان خطرت ببالك ؟ تأمل في كلمات المزمور 105 التي تستذكر العديد من العجائب التي فعلها الله لشعب اسرائيل في القديم ، المعجزات التي ساعدتهم ، والدينونات التي نزلت على اعدائهم . فداود يعرف جيدا ً معنى الجفاف الروحي ، ويعرف ان تذكّر اعمال الله يمكن ان يساعد المؤمن على التغلب على هذه الأوقات العصيبة 

مزمور 105 : 1 – 11 
1 احمدوا الرب. ادعوا باسمه. عرفوا بين الأمم بأعماله

2 غنوا له. رنموا له . أنشدوا بكل عجائبه

3 افتخروا باسمه القدوس. لتفرح قلوب الذين يلتمسون الرب

4 اطلبوا الرب وقدرته . التمسوا وجهه دائما

5 اذكروا عجائبه التي صنع، آياته وأحكام فيه

6 يا ذرية إبراهيم عبده، يا بني يعقوب مختاريه

7 هو الرب إلهنا في كل الأرض أحكامه

8 ذكر إلى الدهر عهده ، كلاما أوصى به إلى ألف دور

9 الذي عاهد به إبراهيم، وقسمه لإسحاق

10 فثبته ليعقوب فريضة ، ولإسرائيل عهدا أبديا

11 قائلا: لك أعطي أرض كنعان حبل ميراثكم

عرف داود أن المؤمنين يعانون هم ايضا ً من جفاء قلوبهم اثناء رحلة ايمانهم مع الله ، لكنه اكتشف العلاج لهذه الحالة ايضا ً : تذكُّر الطريقة التي ساعد الله بها شعبه في الماضي ( مزمور 150 : 5 ) 
 لقد كان الله يعمل بصورة ٍ دائمة ٍ في حياة شعبه ِ ، وسوف يستمر في القيام بذلك اليوم ايضا ً ، فالله ليس ببعيد بل هو قريب ٌ ، لهذا ينبغي علينا ان نلتمس الرب ونطلب وجهه ُ كل حين كما ورد في المزمور 105 : 4 
حينما تشعر ببعدك عن الله تذكر اعماله في حياتك الشخصية تماما ً كما فعل داود ، وواظب على طلب الرب . اما إن  لم تتمكن من تذكر هذه الامور فحاول ان تكتبها على ورقة واقرأ تذكيرات الكتاب المقدس باعمال الله الماضية . بعد ذلك صلي وارفع طلباتك واحتياجاتك الى الله واشكره على معونته .


----------



## fauzi (28 أبريل 2014)

899 - تحيط بنا ظروف سيئة ، ضارة يحولها الله لصالحنا . يُخرج من الباطن المر حلاوة . يقول الكتاب المقدس انه " مِنَ الآكِلِ خَرَجَ أُكْلٌ ، وَمِنَ الْجَافِي خَرَجَتْ حَلاَوَةٌ " الآكل الشرس المتوحش المفترس يُخرج منه أُكلا ً . بدلا ً من يأكل ، يُؤكل . ويُخرج من الجيفة النتنة الميتة حلاوة . هو القادر على كل شيء ، يعمل كل شيء ٍ لصالحنا . كل شيء ٍ في يده . كل الخيوط بين اصابعه . نحن محفوظون في قبضته . الظالم مهما تجبر يحول الله ظلمه لفائدتنا  . الباغي مهما تنمر يبدّل الله بغيه ُ لنُصرتنا . الطريق ليس دائما ً سهلا ً سويا ً تحت اقدامنا ، لكن الله يعبّد الطريق ويجعلنا نعبر فوق وعورته . جاع ايليا النبي ولم يكن لديه طعام ٌ يأكله ، فارسل الله له الطعام محمولا ً بمنقار غراب . الغراب الذي يخطف الطعام ، حمل الخبز واللحم وقدمه لايليا النبي . اختار الله غرابا ً لا حمامة لأنه قادر ٌ ان يجعل الغراب في رقة الحمامة . فجّر من قلب الصخر الأصم ينبوع ماء ليرتوي الشعب حين عطش . اسقط من الفضاء منا ً وسلوى ليُطعم الجوعى في البرية . جعل السحابة مظلة ً نهارا ً وحولها الى منارة ليلا ً . لا يصعب عليه شيء . يطوًع كل شيء ٍ لخيرنا وصالحنا وخدمتنا . لا تخشى الظلمة ، الله وسط الظلمة نور . الله يجعل الظلام نورا ً . لا تخشى العاصفة ، الله يحرك العاصفة ويبدلها بردا ً وسلاما ً . ولا تخف الموت ،  الله يعبر وادي ظلال الموت بجوارك . لا ترتعب من الشيطان ، الله يحميك ويحفظك ويصونك . الآكل جعله ُ لك أُكلا ً ، والجافي جعل في قلبه ِ لك حلاوة . الظروف السيئة يبدلها صالحة . الصعوبات القاسية يجعلها سهلة .


----------



## fauzi (29 أبريل 2014)

900 - ما هو الشيء الذي جعلك تشعر بالقلق او الضيق مؤخرا ً ؟ لا تفكر بانك شخص ٌ سيء ٌ إن كنت تشعر بمثل هذه المشاعر ، فخصمنا ابليس يرسل تيارا ً مستمرا ً من المشاكل لكي يزعجنا ويضايقنا ، فهو يفرح حينما نقلق على افراد عائلاتنا او حينما نواجه ضيقا ً ماليا ً او حينما يصيبنا مرض ٌ ما او حينما نفقد وجهتنا الصحيحة في الحياة ، او حينما نتشاجر مع الآخرين او حينما نشعر بالقلق بسبب عواقب اخطائنا . يحتفل المزمور 107 بمعونة الله بالاشخاص الذين هم في محنة . وقد تكون بعض الظروف المذكورة في هذا المزمور شبيهة ً بظروفك 

مزمور 107 
1 احمدوا الرب لأنه صالح، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته

2 ليقل مفديو الرب، الذين فداهم من يد العدو

3 ومن البلدان جمعهم، من المشرق ومن المغرب، من الشمال ومن البحر

4 تاهوا في البرية في قفر بلا طريق. لم يجدوا مدينة سكن

5 جياع عطاش أيضا أعيت أنفسهم فيهم

6 فصرخوا إلى الرب في ضيقهم، فأنقذهم من شدائدهم

7 وهداهم طريقا مستقيما ليذهبوا إلى مدينة سكن

8 فليحمدوا الرب على رحمته وعجائبه لبني آدم

9 لأنه أشبع نفسا مشتهية وملأ نفسا جائعة خيرا

10 الجلوس في الظلمة وظلال الموت، موثقين بالذل والحديد

11 لأنهم عصوا كلام الله، وأهانوا مشورة العلي

12 فأذل قلوبهم بتعب. عثروا ولا معين

13 ثم صرخوا إلى الرب في ضيقهم، فخلصهم من شدائدهم

14 أخرجهم من الظلمة وظلال الموت، وقطع قيودهم

15 فليحمدوا الرب على رحمته وعجائبه لبني آدم

16 لأنه كسر مصاريع نحاس، وقطع عوارض حديد

17 والجهال من طريق معصيتهم، ومن آثامهم يذلون

18 كرهت أنفسهم كل طعام ، واقتربوا إلى أبواب الموت

19 فصرخوا إلى الرب في ضيقهم، فخلصهم من شدائدهم

20 أرسل كلمته فشفاهم، ونجاهم من تهلكاتهم

21 فليحمدوا الرب على رحمته وعجائبه لبني آدم

22 وليذبحوا له ذبائح الحمد، وليعدوا أعماله بترنم

23 النازلون إلى البحر في السفن ، العاملون عملا في المياه الكثيرة

24 هم رأوا أعمال الرب وعجائبه في العمق

25 أمر فأهاج ريحا عاصفة فرفعت أمواجه

26 يصعدون إلى السماوات ، يهبطون إلى الأعماق. ذابت أنفسهم بالشقاء

27 يتمايلون ويترنحون مثل السكران، وكل حكمتهم ابتلعت

28 فيصرخون إلى الرب في ضيقهم، ومن شدائدهم يخلصهم

29 يهدئ العاصفة فتسكن ، وتسكت أمواجها

30 فيفرحون لأنهم هدأوا ، فيهديهم إلى المرفإ الذي يريدونه

31 فليحمدوا الرب على رحمته وعجائبه لبني آدم

32 وليرفعوه في مجمع الشعب، وليسبحوه في مجلس المشايخ

33 يجعل الأنهار قفارا ، ومجاري المياه معطشة

34 والأرض المثمرة سبخة من شر الساكنين فيها

35 يجعل القفر غدير مياه، وأرضا يبسا ينابيع مياه

36 ويسكن هناك الجياع فيهيئون مدينة سكن

37 ويزرعون حقولا ويغرسون كروما، فتصنع ثمر غلة

38 ويباركهم فيكثرون جدا، ولا يقلل بهائمهم

39 ثم يقلون وينحنون من ضغط الشر والحزن

40 يسكب هوانا على رؤساء، ويضلهم في تيه بلا طريق

41 ويعلي المسكين من الذل، ويجعل القبائل مثل قطعان الغنم

42 يرى ذلك المستقيمون فيفرحون، وكل إثم يسد فاه

43 من كان حكيما يحفظ هذا، ويتعقل مراحم الرب




رغم اننا لا نعرف من الذي كتب المزمور 107 الا اننا نستطيع ان نتبين انه كان على دراية ٍ واسعة ٍ بالضيق الذي يصيب البشر . وقد وصف الكاتب اربعة انواع من الناس الذين يعانون ، وكيف ان الله اعانهم : 
التائهون مزمور (  الاعداد 4 – 9  ) 
الاسرى الراغبون في التخلص من سوء حالهم (  الاعداد 10 – 16 )
المرضى ( الاعداد 17 – 20 ) 
البحارة الذين حاصرتهم العاصفة 
قد تستطيع ان تقرن نفسك باحدى فئات هؤلاء الاشخاص ، فلا بد اننا اختبرنا جميعنا التيه و الضياع ،  او ان احدهم امسك بنا ونحن نفعل شيئا ً خاطئا ً ، او اننا مرضنا او اننا خفنا على حياتنا . لكن مهما كانت هذه الضيقات والصعوبات لا يمكن لله ان يفقد السيطرة  على الموقف بل انه يقدر دوما ً ان يعين من هم في ضيق .
حينما  تشعر بالقلق الشديد اطلب معونة الله وثق بانه سيفعل الشيء المناسب ، لذلك يمكنك ان تطرح جميع احتياجاتك امامه ، وهو قادر ٌ ومستعد ٌ لتقديم يد العون لك .


----------



## fauzi (30 أبريل 2014)

901 - احيانا ً نتسائل ونتعجب : لماذا يا رب سمحت بالخطية ؟ الله قدوس ، لا يحب الخطية ، بار ٌ لا يحتملها  .  لكنه خلقها ، وخلق الشيطان ، العالم كله خلق ، وكان حسنا ً جدا ً لخدمة الانسان . أما الشيطان فتلاعب بآدم وغوى حواء وملأ العالم الجميل بالخطية والموت . كان الانسان في غنى ً عنه ، وفي غنى ً عن تلك الشجرة الملعونة وثمرتها التي جلبت علينا كل ذلك الشر .
 ما هذا ؟ ماذا نقول ؟ هذا لغو ٌ باطل ، هل نسائل الله ؟ 
- لا نُسائل ، نسأل 
- الله خلق ما خلق لخيرنا ، لصالحنا .
- وهل وراء الشيطان  خير ٌ لنا او صلاح ؟ 
- لا بد ، الله لم يخلقه عبثا ً .
- لو لم يكن هناك شيطان لاستراح الانسان .
- استراح ، من اي شيء ؟ 
- من الجهاد ، من الكفاح من الحرب الضروس معه .
- لكن الله يقوينا .
- الشيطان قوي .
- الله الذي فينا اقوى منه . الله خلقه لننتصر عليه ونغلبه . فلو لم يكن موجودا ً لما ذقنا بهجة الانتصار على الشيطان ولا لذة مقاومة الشر وهزيمة الخطية . فالله خلقه لينصرنا عليه ، ويكمّلنا بحرية الارادة والاختيار . الانسان كامل الارادة . نعم ، توج الله خليقته ُ بالانسان الحر . ولو لم يكن هناك شيطان من كنا نختار لنعبد ونتبع ؟
-  الله طبعا ً .
-  طبعا ً لم يكن أمامنا اختيار الا هذا الاختيار ، وهذا ليس اختيارا ً . اختيار ٌ بلا حرية ، بلا تنوع . لو لم يكن هناك شيطان ولا خطية لكنا مؤمنين عدم خطية . 
- مؤمنين عدم خطية ؟ 
- أدنى المؤمنين .
 خلق الله الشيطان لنكون افضل المؤمنين .


----------



## fauzi (1 مايو 2014)

902 - تجري بعض المدارس اختبارات ٍ لقياس مستوى الذكاء عند الطلبة ، لكنها لا تجري اختبارات لقياس مستوى الحكمة لديهم . وهكذا قد يكون احدهم ذكيا ً لكنه احمق ٌ في الوقت نفسه ِ وذلك دون ان تظهر حماقته ُ على اوراق الامتحان . والآن إن اردت ان تكون حكيما ً فينبغي عليك ان تبحث عن مصدر الحكمة الحقيقي بنفسك . فما من احد يستطيع ارغامك على الامتلاء بالحكمة ما لم تكن انت راغبا ً في ذلك . اذن هل انت حكيم ٌ أم احمق ؟ سوف يساعدك المزمور 111 على تقييم حكمتك ، وإن لم تجد نفسك حكيما ً فسوف يساعدك هذا المزمور ايضا ً على السير في الاتجاه الصحيح 

مزمور 111
1 هللويا. أحمد الرب بكل قلبي في مجلس المستقيمين وجماعتهم

2 عظيمة هي أعمال الرب . مطلوبة لكل المسرورين بها

3 جلال وبهاء عمله، وعدله قائم إلى الأبد

4 صنع ذكرا لعجائبه. حنان ورحيم هو الرب

5 أعطى خائفيه طعاما. يذكر إلى الأبد عهده

6 أخبر شعبه بقوة أعماله، ليعطيهم ميراث الأمم

7 أعمال يديه أمانة وحق. كل وصاياه أمينة

8 ثابتة مدى الدهر والأبد، مصنوعة بالحق والاستقامة

9 أرسل فداء لشعبه. أقام إلى الأبد عهده. قدوس ومهوب اسمه

10 رأس الحكمة مخافة الرب. فطنة جيدة لكل عامليها . تسبيحه قائم إلى الأبد


الطريقة الوحيدة لكي تصبح حكيما ً بالفعل تبدأ بتوقير الله ( عدد 10 )  . كذلك سفر الامثال الاصحاح الاول والعدد السابع "  مخافة الرب رأس المعرفة اما الجاهلون فيحتقرون الحكمة و الادب " فكثيرا ً ما ننسى هذه الحقيقة ونعتقد بأن كوبا ً من الملاحظات الشخصية ونصف كوب ٍ من الفطرة السليمة وملعقة ً كبيرة ً من التعليم الجامعي الجيد سيمنحنا قدرا ً مناسبا ً من الحكمة . لكن الحكمة الحقيقية لا تأتي من أي ٍ من هذه المصادر البشرية ، فإن لم نعترف بأن الله هو المنبع الوحيد للحكمة فلن يكون لدينا أساس ٌ متين نعتمد عليه في اتخاذ القرارات الحكيمة ، وسوف نقوم غالبا ً باتخاذ قرارات حمقاء تقود لاخطاء جسيمة .
واظب على قراءة ودراسة كلمة الله لكي تتعرف على مبادئ الله وحقائقه الخالدة . وحالما تتعرف على هذه المبادئ  والحقائق احرص على مراجعتها مرارا ً وتكرارا ً وافتح عقلك وقلبك لما يقوله الله لك ، فهو يريد ان يملئك بالحكمة .


----------



## fauzi (2 مايو 2014)

903 - الشيطان لا يكل ولا يتعب . يحوم حولنا ، يدور ويدور لا يهمد . يزأر ، يعلو زئيره ويدوي عاليا ً . يوصينا القديس بطرس الرسول في رسالته الاولى الاصحاح الخامس والعدد الثامن " اصحوا و اسهروا لان ابليس خصمكم كاسد زائر يجول ملتمسا من يبتلعه هو "
- زئير الأسد مخيف ، يرعب .
- الاسد الذي يزأر لا يرعب 
- الزئير يرعب طبعا ً 
- لكن الاسد الذي يزأر لا يرعب ، ليس هو الذي ينقض على الفريسة 
- فمن الذي ينقض عليها اذن ؟
- الاسود الاخرى الصغيرة الشابة . الاسد الذي يزأر هو الاسد العجوز 
- الاسد العجوز ضعيف ، تكسرت انيابه وترهلت عضلاته 
- لا يبقى له الا الزئير فيزأر ويصخب ليرعب الفريسة . تهرب منه ، تجري بعيدا ً عنه . يتابعها بزئيره ويدفعها نحو الاسود الشابة القوية المتربصة لها ، ما ان تقترب منها حتى تنقض عليها وتقتلها ، والاسد العجوز يكون له نصيب . يبقى له ما تتركه الاسود القوية . فهو لا يخيف زئيره فقط هو الذي يخيف ، وهذا يعطينا الاطمئنان أن الشيطان مهما تجبر فهو عجوز ٌ ضعيف ٌ مهزوم ، تمت هزيمته ُ تحت الصليب ، وكل ما يستطيعه هو الزئير . زئير يخيفنا به حتى نسقط خوفا ً . لذلك يبادر  القديس بطرس فيقول : " فقاوموه راسخين في الايمان " ونحن نقدر ان نقاومه بقوة الايمان بالله . راسخين ، ثابتين ، لا يهزنا زئيره ولا يرعبنا صوته . لا يتعدى ان يكون مثل اسد السيرك ،  صوت ٌ عال ٍ فقط . يستعرض قوته وصوته ، يخيف الصغار فقط ، ويضحك الكبار . لا نخشاه ، فقاموه . قاموا ابليس فيهرب منكم .


----------



## fauzi (3 مايو 2014)

904 - يعتبر كل شخص ٍ مدينا ً بالفضل ولو جزئيا ً لشخص ٍ آخر على تعليمه ِ درسا ً قيما ً أو مهارة ً ما . ورغم ان البعض يعترفون بالدور الذي لعبه ذلك الشخص في حياتهم ،  الا ان البعض الآخر ينسبون الفضل لانفسهم على كل ما حققوه من انجازات ٍ ونجاح . يتحدث المزمور 115 عن اعطاء الفضل لمن يستحقه ُ بالفعل . وسوف تلاحظ ان كاتب هذا المزمور يحرص تماما ً على اعطاء المجد لله على ما يراه من حوله ُ من نجاح ، وبالتالي فهو لا ينسب الشهرة  لنفسه ِ . اثناء قرائتك لهذا المزمور تعلم هذا الدرس القيّم عن تمجيد الله 


المزمور المائة و الخامس عشر 

1 ليس لنا يارب ليس لنا ، لكن لاسمك أعط مجدا ، من أجل رحمتك من أجل أمانتك

2 لماذا يقول الأمم: أين هو إلههم

3 إن إلهنا في السماء . كلما شاء صنع

4 أصنامهم فضة وذهب ، عمل أيدي الناس

5 لها أفواه ولا تتكلم . لها أعين ولا تبصر

6 لها آذان ولا تسمع . لها مناخر ولا تشم

7 لها أيد ولا تلمس . لها أرجل ولا تمشي ، ولا تنطق بحناجرها

8 مثلها يكون صانعوها ، بل كل من يتكل عليها

9 يا إسرائيل ، اتكل على الرب . هو معينهم ومجنهم

10 يا بيت هارون ، اتكلوا على الرب . هو معينهم ومجنهم

11 يا متقي الرب ، اتكلوا على الرب . هو معينهم ومجنهم

12 الرب قد ذكرنا فيبارك. يبارك بيت إسرائيل. يبارك بيت هارون

13 يبارك متقي الرب ، الصغار مع الكبار

14 ليزد الرب عليكم ، عليكم وعلى أبنائكم

15 أنتم مباركون للرب الصانع السماوات والأرض

16 السماوات سماوات للرب ، أما الأرض فأعطاها لبني آدم

17 ليس الأموات يسبحون الرب ، ولا من ينحدر إلى أرض السكوت

18 أما نحن فنبارك الرب من الآن وإلى الدهر. هللويا



يصلي كاتب المزمور 115 أن يتمجد اسم الله لا اسم الامة  :"  ليس لنا يارب ليس لنا ، لكن لاسمك أعط مجدا ، من أجل رحمتك من أجل أمانتك "  لاحظ عدم وجود تواضع ٍ زائف ٍ هنا فالكاتب لم يفعل شيئا ً سوى انه دعا الى الالتفات الى عظمة الله وتقديم الحمد له باخلاص . من الطبيعي ان نسعى للحصول على الثناء والتقدير على الاشياء التي نقوم بها ، لكن عوضا ً عن ذلك يجب علينا ان نطلب من الله ان يمجد اسمه هو وليس اسمنا نحن ُ . فما من احد يستطيع ان يلومنا على الانطباع الجيد الذي تركناه ُ من خلال قيامنا بواجباتنا واعمالنا . لكن المشكلة الحقيقية تكمن في ان نحاول جعل الآخرين يمتدحوننا نحن عوضا ً عن رفع الحمد والشكر لله . 
قبل ان تصلي فكر في الطرف الذي سينال الثناء اذا استجاب الرب لطلبتك . اطلب من الله ان يمجّد اسمه هو من خلال انجازاتك ونجاحك . وحينما تحقق النجاح تذكر ان ترجع الفضل الى الله ، وان تشكره وتحمده ُ على محبته ِ وامانته ِ  .


----------



## fauzi (4 مايو 2014)

905 - العالم يسعى للسلام لأن كل مكان بالارض مشحون ٌ بالحرب . حرب ٌ بين الدول ، دول ٌ مجاورة تتحارب ، وحرب داخل الدول ، في الدولة الواحدة فرق ٌ تتصارع ، وحرب ٌ داخل البيوت ، في البيت الواحد افراد ٌ يتشاحنون . وكلما علا صوت الحرب ، كلما ارتفعت الاصوات التي تدعو للسلام . والسلام نادر ٌ لا يتحقق .  مفاوضات ، مشاورات . كل ما يصل اليه المتحاربون اتفاق ٌ على وقف اطلاق النار لفترات قصيرة ، يستردون فيها انفاسهم ويجددون سلاحهم ويجمعون ذخيرتهم ويحاربون . منذ دخلت الخطية جوف الانسان وهو يتقاتل " لاَ سَلاَمَ ، قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِلأَشْرَارِ " (إشعياء 48: 22 ) السلام ينبع من الداخل ، السلام من الله ، سلامنا يعتمد على الله . وعدنا المسيح بالسلام ، سلام الله لا سلام العالم . قال : " سَلاَمًا أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سَلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ. " (يوحنا 14: 27 ) السلام من الله الخالق لا المخلوق . لو كان السلام من المخلوق ،  من الانسان الآخر لما تحقق السلام ابدا ً . يكون هذا السلام مرتبط ٌ ومتصل ٌ بهذا الانسان الآخر . أكون سالما ً ، حين يريد هو لي السلام .  غير سالم ، حين لا يريد لي السلام . سلامي الحقيقي هو الذي يأتي لي من الله . لن اشعر بالسلام ولن احس بالسلامة الا به . يصورون السلام بحمامة ٍ وديعة بفمها غصن زيتون . كانت رسول السلام والأمان بعد انحسار ماء الطوفان عن الارض وظهور شجرة الزيتون . والحمامة ضعيفة ، والصقور الجارحة الدامية تطاردها ، ويتعثر السلام . من اجمل الصور التي تعبّر عن السلام صورة عاصفة عاتية وفي وسط الصورة صخرة ٌ صامدة بها حفرة بنى فيها عصفور ٌ عشه ُ ونام ، نام مطمئنا ً . وسط العاصفة أمان ٌ وسلام من الله ، سلام ٌ جعل العصفور ينام مطمئنا ً ، هذا هو السلام الحقيقي ، السلام الذي من الله .


----------



## fauzi (5 مايو 2014)

906 - لكل شخص ٍ منا نظرته ُ للموت ، فالبعض يرحب بقدومه ِ ، والبعض الآخر يخشونه ويحاولون اطالة حياتهم على الارض قدر الامكان ، لكن ما الذي ينبغي على المؤمنين ان يفكروا به بهذا الشأن ؟ هل ينبغي علينا ان نرحب بقدومه ِ أم ان نخشاه ؟ لقد اوشك كاتب المزمور 116 على الموت فخاف على حياته ِ ، لكنه لم يكتفي بالقلق على ذلك فحسب بل صرخ الى الله قائلا ً : نجني  ...  وبالفعل فقد انقذه الله من الموت ، وعندها ما كان من كاتب المزمور الا ان سبّح الله على ذلك . يتحدث كاتب هذا المزمور كثيرا ً عما تعلمه . إقرأه ُ أنت ايضا ً وتعلّم منه 


المزمور المائة و السادس عشر

1 أحببت لأن الرب يسمع صوتي ، تضرعاتي

2 لأنه أمال أذنه إلي فأدعوه مدة حياتي

3 اكتنفتني حبال الموت . أصابتني شدائد الهاوية. كابدت ضيقا وحزنا

4 وباسم الرب دعوت : آه يارب ، نج نفسي

5 الرب حنان وصديق ، وإلهنا رحيم

6 الرب حافظ البسطاء. تذللت فخلصني

7 ارجعي يا نفسي إلى راحتك ، لأن الرب قد أحسن إليك

8 لأنك أنقذت نفسي من الموت ، وعيني من الدمعة ، ورجلي من الزلق

9 أسلك قدام الرب في أرض الأحياء

10 آمنت لذلك تكلمت : أنا تذللت جدا

11 أنا قلت في حيرتي : كل إنسان كاذب

12 ماذا أرد للرب من أجل كل حسناته لي

13 كأس الخلاص أتناول ، وباسم الرب أدعو

14 أوفي نذوري للرب مقابل كل شعبه

15 عزيز في عيني الرب موت أتقيائه

16 آه يارب، لأني عبدك أنا عبدك ابن أمتك. حللت قيودي

17 فلك أذبح ذبيحة حمد ، وباسم الرب أدعو

18 أوفي نذوري للرب مقابل شعبه

19 في ديار بيت الرب ، في وسطك يا أورشليم . هللويا 


الله يبقى قريبا ً منا حتى عندما نواجه الموت ، فموت المرء يهم الله ، وهو لا ينظر للامر باستخفاف ولا يعتبره امرا ً ثانويا ً . حينما يموت شخص ٌ عزيز ٌ على قلوبنا قد نشعر بالغضب او اننا متروكون ، لكن الله يعتبر كل مؤمن ٍ عزيزا ً عليه ، وهو يختار بكل عناية ٍ الوقت المناسب الذي يدعوه فيه الى محضره ِ 
 اجعل هذا الحق يرشدك حينما يمرض احد احبائك مرضا ً خطيرا ً ، او حينما يتعرض لاصابة ٍ تهدد حياته ُ ،  وليكن هذا الحق منبع عزاء ٍ لك عند موت احد احبائك ، فالله يرى كل نفس ٍ ويعتني بها ، وما من أحد ينظر الى الموت نظرة ً جادة أكثر من الله


----------



## fauzi (6 مايو 2014)

907 - حولنا اشياء كثير تحيّر العقل ، يصعب فهمها . نقبلها ولا ندرك غورها . ضوء الشمس ، كيف يسافر حتى يصل الينا ؟ كيف تبقى النجوم في الفلك ، كيف لا تسقط ؟ الارض ، كيف تدور ، باطنها كيف يغلي بالحمم ؟ العين كيف تفصل الالوان ، والاذن كيف تترجم الاصوات ؟  هذه البديهيات البسيطة صعبة ٌ عسرة التفسير ؟ منذ بدء مرحلة التعلم ونحن نسبح في بحر المعرفة  ذراعا ً ذراعا ً . وكلما كبرنا ونضجنا كلما زاد فهمنا نقطة نقطة على قدر ما تحتويه عقولنا . وفي حياتنا الروحية اشياء اكثر لا نفهمها . كيف يحبنا الله هكذا ؟ كيف يغفر لنا خطايانا ؟ كيف يسامحنا ؟ كيف يتغير الخاطئ وتصبح له طبيعة جديدة ؟ كيف وكيف وكيف ؟ رأى بطرس المسيح متزرا ً بمنشفة منحنيا ً امامه يريد ان يغسل رجليه فاندهش . قال " «يَا سَيِّدُ، أَنْتَ تَغْسِلُ رِجْلَيَّ!» (يوحنا 13 : 6 ) اجابه المسيح وقال : " «لَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنْتَ الآنَ مَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ ، وَلكِنَّكَ سَتَفْهَمُ فِيمَا بَعْدُ» " لم يسعفه عقله بتفسير ما حدث فرفض ذلك بحدة . قال للمسيح : " «لَنْ تَغْسِلَ رِجْلَيَّ أَبَدًا " ونظر يسوع في عينيه وأكّد : ستفهم فيما بعد . 
كل ما علينا مغلق ٌ علينا فهمه ُ الآن سنفهمه فيما بعد .
 "  فَإِنَّنَا نَنْظُرُ الآنَ فِي مِرْآةٍ، فِي لُغْزٍ، لكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ وَجْهًا لِوَجْهٍ. الآنَ أَعْرِفُ بَعْضَ الْمَعْرِفَةِ، لكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ سَأَعْرِفُ كَمَا عُرِفْتُ. " ( 1 كورنثوس 13: 12 ) الآن ونحن هنا على الارض لا نفهم ،  لكن هناك حين نلتقي بالرب سنفهم . لا نعلم الآن لكن سنفهم فيما بعد .


----------



## fauzi (7 مايو 2014)

908 - العالم اصبح صغيرا ً ، بكل اتساعه ، بكل قاراته ، بكل محيطاته وبحاره ، صغير ، يمكن ان نلف حوله ُ في ساعات او ايام معدودة . الطائرات السريعة جعلت السفر بين البلاد سهلا ً  متاحا ً . بعض الاجرائات واسافر الى اي بلد وادخلها  وازورها . مال ٌ يغطي ثمن التذكرة ،  وجواز سفر ، تأشيرة دخول ٍ للبلد . بعض الملابس في الحقيبة ، والى هناك . دخول اي بلد من بلاد العالم سهل ، لا صعوبة . ودخول السماء وملكوت الله أسهل . لا اجرائات ، لا جهد ، لا تحتاج الى مال ٍ وتذكرة ، ولا تحتاج الى تأشيرة دخول ولا ملابس ولا متاع . دخول السماء لا يعتمد على ما نعمله بل على عمل الله لنا . حين جاء نيقوديموس الى المسيح ليلا ً يسأله عن ملكوت السماوات ، قال له المسيح : " إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنْ فَوْقُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَى مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ»." (يوحنا 3: 3 ) وهذا الذي لا يقدر عليه الانسان في قدرة الله " لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. " (  يوحنا 3: 16 )  دخول ملكوت السماوات بالميلاد ، الميلاد الروحي
 " اَلْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ جَسَدٌ هُوَ، وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ." (يوحنا 3: 6 ) والميلاد الروحي هو عمل الله نحصل عليه بالايمان ، الايمان بالمسيح .
 يقول يوحنا الرسول : " كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ فَقَدْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ " ( 1 يوحنا 5 : 1 ) 
" وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ، أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. اَلَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ، وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَدٍ، وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُل، بَلْ مِنَ اللهِ. " (يوحنا 1: 12 ، 13  ) 
اولاد الله ، هؤلاء لهم الحق في ملكوت الله . لا حاجة لهم لدخول السماء الى اي اجراءات . دخولهم  السماء اسهل من دخول  اي بلد ٍ في العالم .


----------



## fauzi (8 مايو 2014)

909 - كاتب المزمور 120 هو شخص ٌ كانت لديه بعض الافكار عن القتال ، فقد رأى الكثير من العنف وكان يأمل في بعض السلام ، لكن الفرصة امامه ضئيلة ، على الاقل ليس من خصومه ِ واعدائه ِ . اثناء قرائتك لهذا المزمور تعلّم ان تكون صانعا ً للسلام 

المزمور المائة و العشرون

1 ترنيمة المصاعد. إلى الرب في ضيقي صرخت فاستجاب لي

2 يارب، نج نفسي من شفاه الكذب ، من لسان غش

3 ماذا يعطيك وماذا يزيد لك لسان الغش

4 سهام جبار مسنونة مع جمر الرتم

5 ويلي لغربتي في ماشك ، لسكني في خيام قيدار

6 طال على نفسي سكنها مع مبغض السلام

7 أنا سلام ، وحينما أتكلم فهم للحرب 


كتب كاتب هذا المزمور : انا بالسلم انادي وهم بالحرب ينادون (أنا سلام ، وحينما أتكلم فهم للحرب ) يشعر الكثيرون بهذا الشعور لكنم يفضلون الدفاع عن ما يؤمنون به عوضا ً عن التراجع او المساومة في سبيل السلم . فبالنسبة لامثال هؤلاء فإن مجد المعركة يكمن في الانتصار ، لكن حين يفوز احدهم بهذه الطريقة فلا بد من وجود طرف خاسر . على النقيض من ذلك فإن مجد صنع السلام يكمن في حقيقة انه قد يجعل الطرفين رابحين . إن صنع السلام هو طريق الله كما ورد في انجيل متى 5 : 9 " طوبى لصانعي السلام لانهم ابناء الله يدعون " لذلك ينبغي علينا نحن ايضا ً ان نسعى لصنع السلام عن طريق محاولة حل النزاعات بكل عناية ٍ وبالصلاة دون اللجوء الى العنف . لكن في الوقت نفسه يجب علينا ان نتذكر دوما ً ان السلام الذي يكون بأي ثمن ٍ ليس سلاما ً . لذلك لا يجدر بنا ان نتخلى عن مبادئ الله من اجل تحقيق سلام اقل شأنا ً .
عندما تدخل في نزاع او خصام مع شخص ٍ آخر ابحث عن الاشياء التي يمكنكما الاتفاق عليها ،  وابدأ من تلك النقطة بالبحث عن حل ٍ يفيد الطرفين ويرضي الله .
كن صانع َ سلام .


----------



## fauzi (9 مايو 2014)

910 - منذ أخطأ الانسان انفصل عن معاينة الله . كان آدم وحواء في الجنة  يرفلان  بمحبة الله ، حتى دخلتهما الخطية ونجستهما وطردتهما من وجه الله . وعاش الانسان يشتاق لأن يتمتع بمجد الله . تكلم الله مع موسى في علّيقة ٍ محترقة ٍ بالنار ، وسَمِع موسى صوت الله . صعِد الى الجبل وأملاه الله شريعته . كلّم الرب موسى وجها ً لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه . سمع صوتا ً وتحدث معه ،  لكنه لم يره . لم تسقط عينه ُ عليه لأن الانسان لا يرى الله ويعيش (سفر الخروج 33: 20 ) وفي شوق ٍ ولهفة صرخ موسى للرب وقال : " أَرِنِي مَجْدَكَ " انزوى موسى النبي في نقرة ٍ في صخرة واجتاز الله ورأى موسى ورائه . وبولس الرسول أُختطف الى الفردوس وعاين مجد الله . سمع كلمات ٍ لا يُنطق بها ولا يسوغ لانسان ٍ أن يتكلم بها . هكذا كتب عن رؤياه الى أهل كورنثوس ( 2 كورنثوس 12: 4 ) والمسيح يسوع الذي يقول الكتاب المقدس عنه انه بهاء مجد الله ورسم جوهره (عبرانيين 1: 3 ) اظهر على جبل التجلي لمحة ً من مجده ِ وجلاله حين اخذ بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وصعد الى الجبل . وصارت هيئة وجهه متغيرة ولباسه ُ مبيضا ً لامعا ً ، وظهر معه موسى وايليا بمجد ٍ ايضا  ( لوقا 9 : 28 – 36 ) ً . ورأى التلاميذ لمحة ً من المسيح وجلاله . كل انسان ٍ مؤمن يسعى لأن يرى لمحة ً  من مجد المسيح . سنرى مجد المسيح ،  سنراه قطعا ً ،  حين يجيء في مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه ، حين يجلس على كرسي مجده . في ذلك اليوم حين تُظلم الشمس والقمر ، حين تسقط النجوم وتتزعزع قوات السماء ، حينئذ ٍ يأتي المسيح على سحاب السماء بقوة ٍ ومجد ٍ كثير ، ويجمعنا من على وجه الارض لنعاين مجد المسيح ( متى 24 )   ونشاركه مجده . ثم نكون معه في مجده الى ابد الآبدين .


----------



## fauzi (10 مايو 2014)

911 - هل تنظر المجتمعات الحالية الى الاطفال نظرة ً صحيحة ؟ قد تكون الاجابة صعبة ً بعض الشيء ، فلم يسبق في تاريخ البشرية أن كانت هناك  قوانين أشد  صرامة ً  من القوانين الحالية فيما يتعلق بإسائة معاملة الاطفال ، ولم يسبق في تاريخ الكون أن حظي الاطفال بمثل هذه الفرص الممتعة التي تتاح للاطفال في وقتنا الحاضر ، لكن من جانب آخر لم يسبق أيضا ًأن أُجريت عمليات إجهاض ٍ بهذه الكثرة ، ولم يسبق للاطفال ان قضوا سنواتهم الأولى في دور الحضانة كما يحدث الآن . إن كان هناك  وقت ٌ نحتاج فيه بالحاح ٍ لمزمور ٍ عن العائلة فهو وقتنا الحاضر ، وهذا هو ما يقدمه الله لنا في المزمور 127 ، ومن بين اللألئ الكامنة في هذا المزمور سوف تجد عبارة ً شاملة ً عن الابناء تعبّر بوضوح ٍ عن فكر الله من نحوهم . اثناء قرائتك لهذا المزمور فكر فيما اذا كان ذلك يتطلب بعض التعديل على موقفك : 

المزمور المائة و السابع والعشرون

1 ترنيمة المصاعد. لسليمان . إن لم يبن الرب البيت ، فباطلا يتعب البناؤون . إن لم يحفظ الرب المدينة ، فباطلا يسهر الحارس

2 باطل هو لكم أن تبكروا إلى القيام، مؤخرين الجلوس ، آكلين خبز الأتعاب. لكنه يعطي حبيبه نوما

3 هوذا البنون ميراث من عند الرب ، ثمرة البطن أجرة

4 كسهام بيد جبار، هكذا أبناء الشبيبة

5 طوبى للذي ملأ جعبته منهم . لا يخزون بل يكلمون الأعداء في الباب



يقدّر الله الاطفال كثيرا ً ،  وحينما يهب الله الزوجين ابناء ً فهو يمنحهما بذلك بركة ً ويعطيهما خيرا ً ويكافئهما ، لذلك ينبغي علينا ان نقدّر الاطفال وأن نعاملهم كعطايا ثمينة . الابناء ليسوا مصادر تشويش وازعاج بل هم فرصة ٌ لتشكيل المستقبل . فكثيرا ً ما نعامل ابنائنا باعتبارهم عبئا ً عوضا ً ان نعاملهم كبركة ٍ من عند الله .
اذا كان لديك ابناء فيما يمكنك القيام به اليوم للتعبير عن مقدار محبتك العظيمة من نحوهم وعنايتك بهم . وإن  لم يكن  لديك ابناء ففكر كيف يمكنك مساعدة الاطفال في كنيستك  وفي الحي الذي تسكن فيه  وفي وسط اقاربك . ابدأ منذ اليوم في تقدير الاطفال  والعناية ِ بهم .


----------



## fauzi (11 مايو 2014)

912 - جاء الرجل بابنه ِ الذي به روح اخرس ٍ وقدمه للمسيح ، وقال له بكل ما بقلبه ِ من لوعة على ابنه ِ الذي صرعه الروح  امامه : " إِنْ كُنْتَ تَسْتَطِيعُ شَيْئًا فَتَحَنَّنْ عَلَيْنَا وَأَعِنَّا " (مرقس 9: 22 ) 
واجابه يسوع : " إِنْ كُنْتَ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تُؤْمِنَ. كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ "
 وقال الرجل : " أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّدُ ، فَأَعِنْ عَدَمَ إِيمَانِي " وشُفي الصبي ... الايمان يصنع المعجزات . حين جاء المسيح الى قبر لعازر وطلب ان يرفعوا الحجر ، ارتعبت مرثا وقالت " يَا سَيِّدُ، قَدْ أَنْتَنَ لأَنَّ لَهُ أَرْبَعَةَ أَيَّامٍ ." (يوحنا  11 : 39 ) فقال يسوع : " إِنْ آمَنْتِ تَرَيْنَ مَجْدَ اللهِ؟ " وآمنت ، وخرج لعازر من القبر حيا ً ، فبالايمان اقام المسيح الميت . نعم ، الايمان يصنع المعجزات ، الايمان نفسه معجزة  . ان تثق بما يرجى بامور ٍ وتوقن لا تُرى ، معجزة " وَأَمَّا الإِيمَانُ فَهُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى." (عبرانيين 11: 1 ) بدون ايمان لا يمكن ان نرضي الله " وَلكِنْ بِدُونِ إِيمَانٍ لاَ يُمْكِنُ إِرْضَاؤُهُ " (عبرانيين 11: 6 ) آمن نوح وبنى الفُلك وعاش وعمّر العالم بعد الطوفان . آمن ابراهيم وقدم ابنه ذبيحة ً لله وحُسب له برا ً "  فَآمَنَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ بِاللهِ فَحُسِبَ لَهُ بِرًّا " (رومية 4: 3 )  . آمن موسى واختار ان يُذل مع شعب الله على ان يُدعى ابن ابنة فرعون " بِالإِيمَانِ مُوسَى لَمَّا كَبِرَ أَبَى أَنْ يُدْعَى ابْنَ ابْنَةِ فِرْعَوْنَ "  (عبرانيين 11: 24 ) بالايمان خطا افراد الشعب الى البحر الاحمر ، الايمان جعلهم يروا الله يشق البحر فخطوا الى الامام . في العاصفة حين جاء المسيح ماشيا ً على البحر ، شل الخوف التلاميذ . قال لهم : " تَشَجَّعُوا! أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا " (متى 14: 27 ) 
وصاح بطرس وقال " يَا سَيِّدُ، إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ هُوَ، فَمُرْني أَنْ آتِيَ إِلَيْكَ عَلَى الْمَاءِ " برغم استحالة ما رآه كان الايمان يملأ قلبه  ، وما ان سمع صوت المسيح يقول اليه تعال حتى قفز من السفينة الى الماء . علم ان الماء سيحمل ثقله . نزل بقدميه ليمشي على الماء . ومشى ، جعل الايمان الماء يحمله ، الايمان بمن يمشي امامه ُ على البحر جعله يمشي هو ايضا ً على الماء . هكذا الايمان . قال المسيح لتلاميذه : " لَوْ كَانَ لَكُمْ إِيمَانٌ مِثْلُ حَبَّةِ خَرْدَل لَكُنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ لِهذَا الْجَبَلِ: انْتَقِلْ مِنْ هُنَا إِلَى هُنَاكَ فَيَنْتَقِلُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ شَيْءٌ غَيْرَ مُمْكِنٍ لَدَيْكُمْ. " (متى 17 : 20 ) .


----------



## fauzi (12 مايو 2014)

913 - لسنا بحاجة للكثير من التفكير بحثا ً عن امثلة ٍ ونماذج ترينا اهمية الاتحاد وفوائده ُ ، فالفرق الغنائية او الرياضية او المسرحية او العائلات ستعمل على نحو ٍ أفضل اذا كان هناك اتحاد ٌ او انسجام ٌ بين اعضائها . ما هي جوانب حياتك التي تعتمد على الاتحاد ؟ حينما يتوجب علينا ان نعمل مع الآخرين فربما نحتاج الى ما يذكرنا باهمية الاتحاد او الانسجام . ويعتبر المزمور 133 مناسبا ً لهذا الغرض ، لهذا يحسن بك ان تقرأه ُ وتتأمله ُ 

المزمور المائة و الثالث والثلاثون

1 ترنيمة المصاعد. لداود . هوذا ما أحسن وما أجمل أن يسكن الإخوة معا

2 مثل الدهن الطيب على الرأس ، النازل على اللحية ، لحية هارون ، النازل إلى طرف ثيابه

3 مثل ندى حرمون النازل على جبل صهيون . لأنه هناك أمر الرب بالبركة ، حياة إلى الأبد 



وصف داود الاتحاد بانه مبهج ٌ للقلب . وللاسف الشديد فإن الاتحاد لا يتحقق بدون جهد ،  بل  في الحقيقة انه يكلّف الكثير ، فنحن نميل بطبيعتنا الى الاختلاف واحداث الانقسامات على امور ٍ هامة في بعض الاحيان ، وعلى امور تافهة ٍ في احيان ٍ أخرى . ويتطلب التغلب على هذه الطبيعة جهدا ً وتعبا ً منا . لكن الاتحاد هام ٌ لدرجة ٍ  تستحق معها مثل هذا الجهد لاحداث هذا التغيير وذلك للاسباب التالية : 
1 – انه يجعل المؤمن مثالا ً ايجابيا ً يشجع الآخرين على التشبه بنا . 
2 – انه يساعدنا على ان نعمل معا ً كجماعة من المؤمنين كما هو قصد الله لنا ، ومن شأن هذا ان يمنحنا الفرصة لتذوق طعم السماء مسبقا ً . 
3 – انه يجدد الخدمة َ وينعشها وذلك بسبب قلة التوتر الذي يستنفذ طاقتنا عادة ً .

إن العيش في اتحاد ٍ وانسجام ٍ لا يعني بالضرورة ان يتفق المؤمنون على كل شيء ، لكن لا بد لنا من  ان نتفق على الشيء الأكثر أهمية ، ألا وهو هدفنا النهائي في الحياة : أن نحب الله وبعضنا بعضا ً .


----------



## fauzi (13 مايو 2014)

914 - خلق الله عيوننا لنرى ما حولنا ومن حولنا ، ونرى انفسنا ايضا ً .....  وننشغل بالنظر الى عيوب الغير ، ولا نرى عيوبنا . نعد اخطاء الآخرين ولا نذكر  اخطائنا . قال المسيح : " وَلِمَاذَا تَنْظُرُ الْقَذَى الَّذِي فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ ، وَأَمَّا الْخَشَبَةُ الَّتِي فِي عَيْنِكَ فَلاَ تَفْطَنُ لَهَا ؟ " (  متى 7: 3 )  مع ان الخشبة اكبر من القذى . الخشبة في عيني تملؤها بالدموع ، ونقطة الدمع كالعدسة ، حين ننظر من خلالها تتضخم المرئيات ، فنرى القذى التي  في عين أخي كبيرة ً ضخمة ، ولا نرى الخشبة التي في عيني ، ليست في مجال رؤيتي .  ويقول المسيح : "  أَمْ كَيْفَ تَقُولُ لأَخِيكَ: دَعْني أُخْرِجِ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِكَ، وَهَا الْخَشَبَةُ فِي عَيْنِكَ؟ يَا مُرَائِي، أَخْرِجْ أَوَّلاً الْخَشَبَةَ مِنْ عَيْنِكَ، وَحِينَئِذٍ تُبْصِرُ جَيِّدًا أَنْ تُخْرِجَ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ ! " نقطة الدمع تضخّم حجم القذى في عين اخيك ، وتمنع رؤية الخشبة التي في عينك . ما أسوأ إدانة الآخرين والحكم عليهم بدون وجه حق . نفعل ذلك لنهرب من دينونة انفسنا . مع ان المسيح يقول : "  «لاَ تَدِينُوا لِكَيْ لاَ تُدَانُوا،لأَنَّكُمْ بِالدَّيْنُونَةِ الَّتِي بِهَا تَدِينُونَ تُدَانُونَ ، وَبِالْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ يُكَالُ لَكُمْ. " يريدنا المسيح ان ننظر ايجابيا ً للغير . النظرة الايجابية تجمّل ، والنظرة السلبية تشوه الصورة  وتشوه الحياة . أحسن نظرتك للناس تحسُن نظرة الناس اليك ، بنفس النظرة ونفس الكيل ، نفس الدينونة . أخرج الخشبة قبل ان تحاول ان ترى القذى .


----------



## fauzi (14 مايو 2014)

915 - متى كانت آخر مرة انتقدك فيها احدهم ؟ كيف كانت ردة فعلك ؟ كيف تتمنى لو كانت ردة فعلك آنذاك ؟ ما هي الخصومات التي سببها ذلك الموقف ؟ يواجه غالبية الناس صعوبة ً في تقبل الانتقاد حتى لو كان مصدره ُ شخص ٌ يعرف ما الذي  يقوله ُ كما فعل داود في العديد من المزامير ، فانه يتحدث مع الله في المزمور 141 عن اعدائه ِ الكثيرين  . اثناء قرائتك سوف ترى ان داود يعرف بانه يستطيع التغاضي عن اتهامات اعدائه ِ وافترائاتهم واكاذيبهم ، ومع ذلك هناك انتقاد ٌ واحد ٌ لا يستطيع التغاضي عنه 

المزمور المائة و الحادي والأربعون

1 مزمور لداود. يارب ، إليك صرخت. أسرع إلي . أصغ إلى صوتي عندما أصرخ إليك

2 لتستقم صلاتي كالبخور قدامك . ليكن رفع يدي كذبيحة مسائية

3 اجعل يارب حارسا لفمي . احفظ باب شفتي

4 لا تمل قلبي إلى أمر رديء ، لأتعلل بعلل الشر مع أناس فاعلي إثم ، ولا آكل من نفائسهم

5 ليضربني الصديق فرحمة ، وليوبخني فزيت للرأس . لا يأبى رأسي . لأن صلاتي بعد في مصائبهم

6 قد انطرح قضاتهم من على الصخرة ، وسمعوا كلماتي لأنها لذيذة

7 كمن يفلح ويشق الأرض ، تبددت عظامنا عند فم الهاوية

8 لأنه إليك يا سيد يارب عيناي . بك احتميت . لا تفرغ نفسي

9 احفظني من الفخ الذي قد نصبوه لي، ومن أشراك فاعلي الإثم

10 ليسقط الأشرار في شباكهم حتى أنجو أنا بالكلية



قال داود انه يدين بالفضل لأي شخص ٍ بار ٍ يسعى لتقويمه ( العدد 5 من المزمور  )  ِ . فقد كان يعرف انه رغم عدم قبول الناس للانتقاد الا انه باستطاعة كل شخص ٍ ان يستفيد من الانتقادات الصحيحة اذا ما قبلها بتواضع . وبحسب نصيحة داود يجب علينا القيام بالخطوات الثلاث التالية لقبول النقد السليم : 
اولا ً – لا ترفضه ُ 
ثانيا ً – اعتبره ُ لطفا ً 
ثالثا ً – ابقى صامتا ً ، لا ترد على الشخص الآخر 

عندما تسمع نقدا ً ما حاول ان تطبق هذه النصائح الثلاث لانها ستساعدك في السيطرة على نفسك وتجعل رد فعلك بنّاء ً لا هداما ً مهما كانت الدوافع من وراء ذلك النقد .


----------



## fauzi (15 مايو 2014)

916 - قلنا ان الحق خط ٌ مستقيم لا ينحني او يتعرج او يلتوي . الشيطان لا يحب الحق لأنه كذاب ٌ وابو الكذاب يريد الخط ملتويا ً لكنه يعرف اننا بالطبيعة لا نحب الالتواء ، فيحاول ان يزخرف ويشكّل الخط الملتوي في شكل ٍ مقبول . يجعله ُ هلالا ً او دائرة او رسما ً هندسيا ً . لا يريد ان نكتشف ونكشف كذبه فنهرب منه . يجرنا ورائه ، يقول بعض الحق  ، لا كل الحق ، فنسير مقادين بالحق الذي قاله حتى يجرفنا الى الخطية . يجرنا من اقتناع الى اقتناع الى الهاوية . حين جاء الى آدم وحواء مزج قليلا ً من الحق بكثير ٍ ٍ من الكذب  فخدعهما ، من عدم الأكل من شجرة  الى عدم الأكل من كل شجر الجنة . سلماه سمعهما لأنه فيما يقول بعض الحق ، ثم انتقل الى الكذبة ، الكذبة التي يحبان ان يسمعاها . قال لهما : " لَنْ تَمُوتَا" ( تكوين  3 : 4 ) بل تنفتح عيونكما وتعرفان الخير والشر . ورمى اليهما الطُعم : " وَتَكُونَانِ كَاللهِ " وصدّقاه . صدّقا القليل من الحق والكثير من الكذب ، وسقطا ، واسقطانا جميعا ً معهما . مهما جمّل الخط الملتوي لا تقبل الا الخط المستقيم . مهما قال لك بعض الحق  اطلب كل الحق ولا شيء غير الحق . يقول داود النبي : " 
حِدْ عَنِ الشَّرِّ وَافْعَلِ الْخَيْرَ، وَاسْكُنْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يُحِبُّ الْحَقَّ ، وَلاَ يَتَخَلَّى عَنْ أَتْقِيَائِهِ. إِلَى الأَبَدِ يُحْفَظُونَ. " ( مزمور37 : 27 ، 28 )  ويقول ايضا ً : " طَرِيقَ الْكَذِبِ أَبْعِدْ عَنِّي ...... . اخْتَرْتُ طَرِيقَ الْحَقِّ. جَعَلْتُ أَحْكَامَكَ قُدَّامِي. " (  مزمور 119 : 27 ، 30 ) بهذا تهزم الشيطان ، بالحق ، لأن سلاحه ُ هو الكذب ، حتى لو استخدم بعض الحق ليجرك خلفه ُ الى الخداع  والكذب .


----------



## fauzi (16 مايو 2014)

917 - يمكنك ان تميز الشخص الذي يدّعي بأنه يعرف كل شيء ( ابو العرّيف ) من خلال طريقته ِ في المراوغة والتملص  من الاعتراف بالخطأ . فعادة ً ما يستخدم مثل هذا الشخص معرفته للتأثير في الآخرين ، وهو يستخدم كلمات ٍ وعبارات ٍ لن يفهمها الآخرون لمجرد اشباع غروره ِ برؤيتهم يعترفون  بسعة ثقافته ِ ومعرفته . لكن غالبا ً ما يكون امثال هؤلاء الاشخاص هم الفئة التي يتهرب الآخرون  من الاختلاط  بهم في المناسبات الاجتماعية . وقد تلحظ ان الحق المقدم هنا  هو شيء ٌ خطر ببالك من قبل ، لكن احدا ً لم يعبّر عنه بالكلمات 


سفر الامثال 1 : 
2 – 7 
20 – 27 

2 لمعرفة حكمة و ادب لادراك اقوال الفهم

3 لقبول تاديب المعرفة و العدل و الحق و الاستقامة

4 لتعطي الجهال ذكاء و الشاب معرفة و تدبرا

5 يسمعها الحكيم فيزداد علما و الفهيم يكتسب تدبيرا

6  لفهم المثل و اللغز اقوال الحكماء و غوامضهم

7 مخافة الرب راس المعرفة اما الجاهلون فيحتقرون الحكمة و الادب
.
.
.
.
.
 20 الحكمة تنادي في الخارج في الشوارع تعطي صوتها

21 تدعو في رؤوس الاسواق في مداخل الابواب في المدينة تبدي كلامها

22 قائلة الى متى ايها الجهال تحبون الجهل و المستهزئون يسرون بالاستهزاء و الحمقى يبغضون العلم

23 ارجعوا عند توبيخي هانذا افيض لكم روحي اعلمكم كلماتي

24لاني دعوت فابيتم و مددت يدي و ليس من يبالي

25 بل رفضتم كل مشورتي و لم ترضوا توبيخي

26 فانا ايضا اضحك عند بليتكم اشمت عند مجيء خوفكم

27 اذا جاء خوفكم كعاصفة و اتت بليتكم كالزوبعة اذا جاءت عليكم شدة و ضيق



قد يمتلك الاشخاص الذين يدّعون معرفة كل شيء ٍ قدرا ً كبيرا ً من المعرفة لكنهم غالبا ً ما يفتقرون للحكمة . وسليمان يدعو امثال هؤلاء  بالحمقى . قد يكون هناك جرّاح ٌ ماهر ٌ لكنه يعيش بطريقة ٍ حمقاء . اما الاشخاص الحكماء بالفعل فيدركون ان معرفتهم ليست كاملة ويلتجأون الى الله طلبا ً للمزيد من الحكمة والمعرفة . لإن كل ما نعرفه هو عطية من عند الله كي نستخدمه لخدمته ِ وخدمة الآخرين ،  لذلك يجب علينا ان نستخدم معرفتنا بتواضع .
لا تتصرف كما لو انك  ( ابو العرّيف )  حتى و لو كنت تمتلك قدرا ً هائلا ً من المعرفة ، ولا تنسى ان جميع المعرفة والحكمة هي من عند الله ، فاعط كل المجد له هو .


----------



## fauzi (17 مايو 2014)

918 - جلس صديق ٌ على مائدة صديقه الفيلسوف .
 سأله : ماذا تريد ان تأكل ؟ 
قال : احلى شيء 
أحضر له لسانا ً مطبوخا ً 
ومرة ً اخرى سأله : ماذا تريد أن تأكل ؟ 
قال : أقبح شيء .
فاحضر له لسانا ً مطبوخا ً ايضا ً . 
اللسان عضو ٌ خطير ٌ في جسد الانسان يتجمع فيه كل الخير ، ويتجمع فيه كل الشر . يقول يعقوب الرسول : 
" مِنَ الْفَمِ الْوَاحِدِ تَخْرُجُ بَرَكَةٌ وَلَعْنَةٌ " (  يعقوب 3: 10 ) 
" بِهِ نُبَارِكُ اللهَ الآبَ ، وَبِهِ نَلْعَنُ النَّاسَ " 
ويقول ايضا ً عن اللسان : " هُوَ عُضْوٌ صَغِيرٌ وَيَفْتَخِرُ مُتَعَظِّمًا  . هُوَذَا نَارٌ قَلِيلَةٌ ، أَيَّ وُقُودٍ تُحْرِقُ ؟ " 
في اللسان نار .  هكذا ، هكذا جُعل في اعضائنا اللسان الذي يدنّس الجسم كله . واللسان يعبّر عن ما يملأ القلب وينطق به الفم . قال المسيح للجمع : " اسْمَعُوا وَافْهَمُوا. لَيْسَ مَا يَدْخُلُ الْفَمَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ ، بَلْ مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْفَمِ هذَا يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ " (متى  15: 10 ، 11 ) 
" مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْفَمِ فَمِنَ الْقَلْب يَصْدُرُ، وَذَاكَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ " 
" لِسَانُ الصِّدِّيقِ فِضَّةٌ مُخْتَارَةٌ " (أمثال 10: 20 ) كما يقول سليمان الحكيم  . ولسان الشرير سهم ٌ قتّال كما يقول إرميا النبي : " لِسَانُهُمْ سَهْمٌ قَتَّالٌ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِالْغِشِّ . بِفَمِهِ يُكَلِّمُ صَاحِبَهُ بِسَلاَمٍ ، وَفِي قَلْبِهِ يَضَعُ لَهُ كَمِينًا. " (إرميا 9: 8 ) 
 ومن فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان  " مِنْ فَضْلَةِ الْقَلْب يَتَكَلَّمُ الْفَمُ . " (متى 12: 34 ) 
القلب الشرير يُخرج شرا ً  ، والقلب البار يُخرج بِرا ً 
. ويقول داود النبي : "  لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ كَلِمَةٌ فِي لِسَانِي ، إِلاَّ وَأَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ عَرَفْتَهَا كُلَّهَا. " ( مزمور 139 : 4 ) 
الله يعرف خفايا القلب والكلمات المنقوشة على اللسان . ويدعو داود الله ويطلب منه تطهير قلبه وافكاره  . يقول : " اخْتَبِرْنِي يَا اَللهُ وَاعْرِفْ قَلْبِي . امْتَحِنِّي وَاعْرِفْ أَفْكَارِي . وَانْظُرْ إِنْ كَانَ فِيَّ طَرِيقٌ بَاطِلٌ ، وَاهْدِنِي طَرِيقًا أَبَدِيًّا. "(  مزمور 139 : 23 ، 24  ) 
" قَلْبًا نَقِيًّا اخْلُقْ فِيَّ يَا اَللهُ ، وَرُوحًا مُسْتَقِيمًا جَدِّدْ فِي دَاخِلِي. " (  مزمور 51 : 10 )  حين يتنقى القلب يتنقى اللسان ، وحين تستقيم الروح يستقيم اللسان ، فاللسان مرآة الداخل ، لا يتكلم من نفسه بل مما في القلب والروح .  فاحفظ داخلك طاهرا ً ، يُصبح لسانك طاهرا ً .


----------



## fauzi (18 مايو 2014)

919 - تقدم لنا وسائل التكنولوجيا الحديثة معضلات ٍ اخلاقية ٍ جديدة ً في كل يوم تقريبا ً ، فهنالك حبوب الاجهاض ، وهنالك الصور الاباحية على الانترنت ، وهنالك الافلام السينمائية والتلفزيونية الرخيصة  ، وغيرها  . ومن المؤسف ان مثل هذه الاشياء تنتشر بسرعة ٍ كبيرة ٍ حتى قبل ان يعرف الناس خيرها من شرها ، او نفعها من ضررها . ومع ذلك فإن السعي لمزيد ٍ  من البصيرة والحكمة يجيب عن هذه المشكلات حتى  ولو لم تكن هناك آيات ٌ كتابية ٌ تتحدث بصورة ٍ  مباشرة ٍ  عن المشكلة المطروحة 

سفر الأمثال 2 : 1 – 15 

1 يا ابني ، إن قبلت كلامي وخبأت وصاياي عندك

2 حتى تميل أذنك إلى الحكمة ، وتعطف قلبك على الفهم

3 إن دعوت المعرفة ، ورفعت صوتك إلى الفهم

4 إن طلبتها كالفضة ، وبحثت عنها كالكنوز

5 فحينئذ تفهم مخافة الرب ، وتجد معرفة الله

6 لأن الرب يعطي حكمة . من فمه المعرفة والفهم

7 يذخر معونة للمستقيمين . هو مجن للسالكين بالكمال

8 لنصر مسالك الحق وحفظ طريق أتقيائه

9 حينئذ تفهم العدل والحق والاستقامة ، كل سبيل صالح

10 إذا دخلت الحكمة قلبك ، ولذت المعرفة لنفسك

11 فالعقل يحفظك ، والفهم ينصرك

12 لإنقاذك من طريق الشرير، ومن الإنسان المتكلم بالأكاذيب

13 التاركين سبل الاستقامة للسلوك في مسالك الظلمة

14 الفرحين بفعل السوء ، المبتهجين بأكاذيب الشر

15 الذين طرقهم معوجة ، وهم ملتوون في سبلهم




بعض الاشخاص يمتلكون بطبيعتهم بصيرة ً نافذة ً اكثر مما يمتلكون حسن تمييز .  ويمتلك البعض الآخر معرفة ً أكثر مما يمتلكون فطرة ً سليمة ، لكن  ما من أحد ٍ يولد حكيما ً ، كما ان النمو في الحكمة لا يحدث سريعا ً بل انه يتطلب جهدا ً متواصلا ً ، ولا يمكن بلوغه الا  من خلال كلمة الله ، فهو يحتاج الى دراسة ٍ مستمرة ٍ لكلمة الله وقبولها وتطبيق مبادئها . 
إسعى للحكمة ِ يوميا ً . أدرس كلمة الله وطبقها . اطلب من الله أن يجعل سعيك مثمرا ً ، وعندها سوف تندهش مما يمكنك تعلمه ، ومن الطريقة التي ستتغير بها حياتك .


----------



## fauzi (19 مايو 2014)

920 - يحب البعض ان يتناولوا بقايا الطعام على العشاء ، أما البعض الآخر فلا يطيقون ذلك بل يفضلون تناول وجبة ٍ طازجة ٍ كل يوم . رغم ان بقايا الطعام قد تكون جيدة ً الا ان الانواع الاخرى من يقايا الامور يمكن ان تسبب مشكلة ً . فعلى سبيل المثال : إن اعطاء شريك الحياة بقايا وقتك عوضا ً عن تخصيص وقتك الحر له ليس بالفكرة الجيدة ، والشيء نفسه ينطبق على علاقتنا مع الله 


سفر الامثال 3 : 1 – 10 
1 يا ابني ، لا تنس شريعتي ، بل ليحفظ قلبك وصاياي

2 فإنها تزيدك طول أيام ، وسني حياة وسلامة

3 لا تدع الرحمة والحق يتركانك . تقلدهما على عنقك . اكتبهما على لوح قلبك

4 فتجد نعمة وفطنة صالحة في أعين الله والناس

5 توكل على الرب بكل قلبك ، وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد

6 في كل طرقك اعرفه ، وهو يقوم سبلك

7 لا تكن حكيما في عيني نفسك . اتق الرب وابعد عن الشر

8 فيكون شفاء لسرتك ، وسقاء لعظامك

9 أكرم الرب من مالك ومن كل باكورات غلتك

10 فتمتلئ خزائنك شبعا ، وتفيض معاصرك مسطارا




يريدنا الله ان نكرمه ُ ببواكير غلالنا وتشير عبارة : "  باكورات غلتك " الى اعطاء الرب اول وافضل نصيب ٍ من ثمارنا  ومواردنا ، كما ورد في سفر التثنية  26(  : 9 – 11 ) وبالنسبة للمؤمنين في وقتنا الحاضر فإن هذا يعني ان نقتطع نصيب الرب من اموالنا  اولا ً قبل التصرف في دخلنا . وللاسف الشديد فإن الكثير من المؤمنين يعطون لله ما يتبقى معهم بعد سداد جميع المستحقات  وشراء كل الحاجيات ، فإن بقي لديهم ما يقدمونه لله فانهم يفعلون ذلك . لكن الا يجدر بنا ان نعطي الله اول جزء ٍ من اموالنا ؟ فمن شأن هذا ان يُظهر ان الله هو صاحب المكانة الاولى في حياتنا ، وأن كل ما لدينا هو ملك ٌ له ، وبأننا لسنا سوى وكلاء على موارد الله . كما انه من شأن ذلك أن يستأصل الطمع من قلوبنا ،  وأن يساعدنا على حسن التصرف بموارد الله ، وأن نظهر ايماننا بأن الله قادر على تسديد احتياجاتنا ، وان يفتح الطريق امامنا لتلقي بركات الله الخاصة .


----------



## fauzi (20 مايو 2014)

921 -  وانت تسير في الطريق اليوم هل تسير وحدك ام في رفقة احد ؟ إن كان لديك رفيق فانتما تتجاذبان الحديث ، تقتلان سأم الطريق . وإن كنت تسير وحدك فيجري داخلك حوار ، وتنتاب عقلك افكار . تسمع اصوات ، ذكريات  ماضية ، وتعلو اصداء رؤى مستقبلية . اصوات ٌ واضحة ٌ تصدح ، لها صدى ، لها رنين ،  لها نغم . وتسمع احيانا ً صوت المسيح  يكلمك . صوت المسيح له نبرة ٌ خاصة ٌ مميزة ، نبرة ٌ رفيقة ٌ رقيقة تتهدج حبا ً . يعبر صوته السنين وهو يقول : " أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي" (يوحنا 15: 14 )  ونبرة ٌ رخيمة رحيمة تختلج عطفا ً . يعلو صوته ُ الجلي ، الغني وهو يقول : "  لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِحَيَاتِكُمْ  " ( متى 6 : 25 )  "  لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَد " ( متى 6 : 34 )  ِ"  اِسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ.  " ( متى 7 : 7 ) ونبرة ٌ قوية عفية تدوّي عونا ً ، وبصوت ٍ له سلطان وقدرة يملأ السماء والارض ، يملأ الزمن كله ، الازل والابد ، يقول : "  أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا " ( متى 14 : 27 )  ونبرة ٌ دائبة دائمة تتدرج تلازما ً . يمد امامنا وجوده ووعوده . يفرش تحت اقدامنا بساطا ً لا نهاية له ،  يقول : " وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ " ( متى 28 : 20 )  صوت المسيح ، صوت الحبيب معك وفيك ولك بكل نبراته . صوته ُ اليوم رقيق ٌ يدعوك لتقبله ُ وتتبعه ُ . صوته ُ حبيب . وصوته ُ فيما بعد صارم ٌ يحاسبك ويعاقبك . صوته ُ رهيب .


----------



## fauzi (21 مايو 2014)

922 - تقتضي عملية التغلب على التجارب أن نخاطب مشاعرنا دائما ً قائلين : أتدري انك لست بحاجة ً الى هذا الشيء ، بل كل ما في الامر انك راغب ٌ في الحصول عليه ؟
لكن الرغبات تعمل عملها في قلب الانسان . ولولا متعة الحصول على الاشياء لما كان هناك صراع ٌ في الاصل . وما من شك ٍ في ان هذا الصراع صعب ٌ ، فما من احد يرغب  بالعيش  دون تحقيق الاشياء التي يستمتع بها  


سفر الامثال 4 : 10 – 27 
4 :10 اسمع يا ابني و اقبل اقوالي فتكثر سنو حياتك

4 :11 اريتك طريق الحكمة هديتك سبل الاستقامة

4 :12 اذا سرت فلا تضيق خطواتك و اذا سعيت فلا تعثر

4 :13 تمسك بالادب لا ترخه احفظه فانه هو حياتك

4 :14 لا تدخل في سبيل الاشرار و لا تسر في طريق الاثمة

4 :15 تنكب عنه لا تمر به حد عنه و اعبر

4 :16 لانهم لا ينامون ان لم يفعلوا سوءا و ينزع نومهم ان لم يسقطوا احدا

4 :17 لانهم يطعمون خبز الشر و يشربون خمر الظلم

4 :18 اما سبيل الصديقين فكنور مشرق يتزايد و ينير الى النهار الكامل

4 :19 اما طريق الاشرار فكالظلام لا يعلمون ما يعثرون به

4 :20 يا بني اصغ الى كلامي امل اذنك الى اقوالي

4 :21 لا تبرح عن عينيك احفظها في وسط قلبك

4 :22 لانها هي حياة للذين يجدونها و دواء لكل الجسد

4 :23 فوق كل تحفظ احفظ قلبك لان منه مخارج الحياة

4 :24 انزع عنك التواء الفم و ابعد عنك انحراف الشفتين

4 :25 لتنظر عيناك الى قدامك و اجفانك الى امامك مستقيما

4 :26 مهد سبيل رجليك فتثبت كل طرقك

4 :27 لا تمل يمنى و لا يسرة باعد رجلك عن الشر




يمكن لمشاعرنا وعواطفنا ان تسبب لنا الالم او المتعة . فمن ناحية يمكننا أن  نرغب في الحصول على الاشياء الجيدة وان نستمتع بها ، مثل مساعدة احد الاشخاص على حل مشكلة ٍ ما ، او الاستمتاع بالحياة الجنسية في اطار العلاقة الزوجية . لكن من ناحية اخرى يمكننا ان نرغب في الحصول على اشياء خاطئة ، وان نحاول الاستمتاع بها  ، مثل الكسل ، او العلاقات الجنسية خارج اطار العلاقة الزوجية . وهكذا فإن عواطفنا هي التي تحدد الاشياء التي يمكننا التمتع بها ، لكن ليس بالضرورة ان يكون الشيء الذي نتمتع به هو ما ينبغي علينا القيام به . لهذا يخبرنا سفر الامثال بضرورة حمايتنا لمشاعرنا ،  والتأكد من التركيز على الرغبات التي تبقينا على الطريق السليم .
يعتقد الكثيرون أن الله يعارض المرح والمتعة ، لكنهم مخطئون في ذلك ، فالشيء الذي يعارضه الله هو ان نسمح لعواطفنا بأن تدير حياتنا .


----------



## fauzi (22 مايو 2014)

923 - الانسان يحب النور . النور يُظهر الاشياء ، يوضحها ، يلونها . كل انسان ٍ يسعى الى النور ليرى ويميز ويتمتع بما حوله . لا  يكره النور الا من يعمل في الظلام . ومن يعمل في الظلام يعمل اشياء لا يحب ان يكشفها النور . الذي يعمل في الظلام يعمل اعمال الظلام . قال المسيح : " أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ . " (يوحنا 8: 12 )  ومن له نور الحياة لا يحب الظلام  ولا اعمال الظلام . احيانا ً يصيب العين مرض فتتألم من النور . واحيانا ً يشوب الرؤية خلل فتفقد التمييز في الرؤيا ولا ترى بجلاء ٍ ووضوح . ولا بد من علاج المرض والا زاد فقاد الى العمى ، الى الظلام . والظلام موت ، الظلمة موت . يدعونا الله بقول بولس الرسول الى الاستنارة ، استنارة العيون ، والى استنارة الاذهان . بعض المكفوفين مفتوحو العيون ،  يبدون كأنهم يبصرون . وبعض المكفوفين مغلقو العيون ، لكنهم وعيونهم مغلقة يميزون . بصيرتهم تعوض نقص بصرهم .  ورغم انهم في ظلمة البصر فهم يعيشون نور البصيرة . يقول يوحنا الرسول : " وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ " (  1 يوحنا 5 : 20 ) هو نور العالم ، إن اردت نور بصر ٍ وبصيرة ،  المسيح هو نور البصر ونور البصيرة ، ومن يتبعه ُ لا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة .


----------



## fauzi (23 مايو 2014)

924 - في غالبية بلدان العالم يتزوج الناس رغبة ً منهم في الزواج وليس لأن احد ما ارغمهم على القيام بذلك . فما من احد يرغمهم على الاقدام على الزواج وليست هناك غرامات ٌ مفروضة ٌ على من يبقى عازبا ً . لكن تبقى هناك مشكلة ٌ واحدة ٌ لدى من يتزوجون الا وهي انهم قد يغيرون رأيهم  بعد الزواج ، فالبعض منهم يرغب في تغيير شريك حياته ِ او في رفقة ٍ أخرى . يقدم لنا الاصحاح الخامس من سفر الامثال نصيحة ً قيمة ً عن كيفية التمتع بزواج ٍ سعيد . كما انه يقدم لنا اسبابا ً جيدة ً لضرورة الامتناع عن الخيانة الزوجية ، فهذا الاصحاح يحضر العلاقات الجنسية خارج اطار الزواج لكنه يشجع على التمتع بالجنس في اطار العلاقة الزوجية 


سفر الامثال 5 
1 – 6 
15 – 23 
1. أصغ إلى حكمتي يا ابني وأمل أذنيك إلى الفهم،
2. فتحتفظ بحسن التدبير وتصون شفتاك المعرفة.
3. شفتا العاهرة تقطران العسل وكلامها ألين من الزيت.
4. أما عاقبتها فمرة كالعلقم، ومسنونة كسيف له حدان.
5. قدماها تسيران إلى الموت، وخطواتها تتمسك بعالم الأموات.
6. سبيل الحياة لا تدركه، فتسير في الضلال ولا ترتاح.
.
.
.

15. إمرأتك ماء مباركة نازلة في وسط بئرك.
16. فلو فاضت الينابيع إلى الخارج، كسواقي مياه في الساحات،
17. فلتكن لك دون سواك، دون أي من الآخرين.
18. هكذا يبارك نسلك وتفرح بامرأة شبابك.
19. فتكون لك الظبية المحبوبة والوعلة الحنون الصغيرة. يرويك ودادها كل حين،وبحبها تهيم على الدوام.
20. فلماذا يا ابني تهيم بالعاهرة، أو تضم في حضنك الفاجرة؟
21. فطرق الإنسان يراها الرب، وهو يمهد جميع مسالكه.
22. فيؤخذ الشرير بشره وتمسكه حبائل خطيئته.
23. يموت لفقدانه التأديب وبكثرة حماقته يتيه. 



 في الاراضي الصحراوية تكون المياه نادرة ً وعزيزة ، ويكون بقاء العائلات معتمدا ً على وجود بئر ماء . وفي ازمنة العهد القديم كانت سرقة الماء من بئر شخص ٍ آخر تُعد جريمة ، وبحسب السياق الجنسي لهذه الآيات فإن الرسالة واضحة : لا تأخذ ما ليس لك ولا سيما زوج او زوجة شخص ٍ آخر . 
إن كنت تشعر بالعطش فيجب عليك ان ترتوي من بئرك انت ، فالله يريد من الازواج ان يجدوا متعتهم ورفقتهم مع بعضهم البعض ، فهذا هو ترتيب الرب ، وهذه هي رغبته ُ وسرور قلبه ِ  .


----------



## fauzi (24 مايو 2014)

925 - هل تحب الله ؟ كل الناس تحب الله .
 وهل تحب المسيح ؟ كل المسيحيين سيجيبون بنعم . 
وهل يصدقون ؟ قد لا يعرفون معنى محبة المسيح .
هناك علامات تدل على المحبة وتعبّر عنها . قال : " 
«إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي فَاحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ " (يوحنا 14: 15 ) علامة ٌ واضحة ٌ للمحبة ، معرفة تعاليمه ِ وطاعة وصاياه . وعلامة محبتنا للمسيح هي ان نحب اخوتنا ، علامة ٌ واضحة ٌ ظاهرة ٌ أيضا ً . اوصانا المسيح بنفسه حين قال : " وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ: أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا. كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا." (يوحنا 13: 34 ) في نفس الاتجاه نحفظ وصاياه ونحب بعضنا البعض .  ثم حين سأل بطرس بعد القيامة وقال : " يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا ، أَتُحِبُّنِي؟ " (يوحنا 21: 16 ) واجابه بطرس على سؤاله ِ المتكرر ثلاث مرات : " «نَعَمْ يَا رَبُّ ، أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ " وبادره المسيح بالوصية ثلاث مرات ايضا ً قائلا ً : " ارْعَ غَنَمِي " في نفس الاتجاه ايضا ً ، وصية ٌ من المسيح ، رعاية غنمه . علامة ٌ اخرى لمحبة المسيح ، رعاية غنمه ، خدمته . من يحب المسيح يحفظ وصاياه ، يحب اخاه ، يرعى غنمه . المحبة ليست كلاما ً ، ليست شعرا ً ، ليست سلبا ً  بل عملا ً . يقول القديس يوحنا الرسول : " يَا أَوْلاَدِي ، لاَ نُحِبَّ بِالْكَلاَمِ وَلاَ بِاللِّسَانِ ، بَلْ بِالْعَمَلِ وَالْحَقِّ " ( 1 يوحنا 3 : 18 ) هذه هي المحبة الفعلية ، الحقيقية الايجابية ، المحبة العاملة للمسيح . هذا دليل محبتنا للمسيح . بدون حفظ وصاياه ومحبة الاخوة ورعاية غنمه فمحبتنا ليست حقيقية . إن كنت تحب المسيح عبّر عنها فعلا ً لا قولا ً ، هذا ما يريده الله ، هذا ما يريده المسيح .


----------



## fauzi (25 مايو 2014)

926 - الوحدة تجلب الوحشة والخوف . الانسان يحب ان يكون وسط جماعة ، لكن الوحدة ايضا ً تجلب الهدوء والسكينة . الانسان يحب ايضا ً ان يكون مع نفسه . الزحام يؤدي الى تشتت الانتباه . حين نريد الاهتمام بشخص نختلي به ، نبتعد عن الآخرين ، نكون معا ً وحدنا  . حين اراد المسيح ان يعلّمنا ان نصلي صلاة ً جيدة قال : " وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَادْخُلْ إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ وَأَغْلِقْ بَابَكَ ، وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً. " ( متى 6 : 6 ) الصلاة على قارعة الطريق وفي زوايا الشوارع مرائاة ، مظاهرة تقوى ، سعي ٌ الى مدح الناس واعجابهم ، إدّعاء ٌ واستدعاء ٌ لرضى الناس . الذي يصلي علانية ً يستوفي أجره ُ من الناس ، اما الذي يصلي وحده مختليا ً بالله فأجره ُ من الله . الله يُظهر ذاته ُ لنا وحدنا . اظهر الله ذاته ُ لموسى النبي في العليقة وحده ُ . كلّمه ُ وحده ُ ، وسمعه ُ موسى ، وأدرك رسالته ُوحده ُ . وظهر الله لصموئيل النبي  وحده ُ ، ناداه فسمعه وقال : " تَكَلَّمْ يَا رَبُّ لأَنَّ عَبْدَكَ سَامِعٌ " . كان بطرس على السطح وحده  وحده ُ حين جائته الرؤيا والصوت من السماء . حين تقضي الوقت وحدك مع الرب تسمع صوته ُ ويسمع صوتك . الله يرانا كأفراد ، كل واحد ٍ منا متميز . ويعاملنا كأفراد ، يحب ان يسمعنا كأفراد ويدعونا كأفراد ، ويقبلنا كأفراد ، ويبحث عنا كأفراد . حين ضاع الخروف ذهب ورائه الراعي واحضره ( لوقا 15 ). إن شئت بركة ً من الله لك اذهب اليه وحدك ، واطلب بركة ً لك وحدك . اختلي به واطلبه ، يُظهر لك ذاته ، ويمنحك بركته .


----------



## fauzi (26 مايو 2014)

927 - يخبرنا محررو الاعمدة في الصحف والمجلات عما هو صواب ٌ وما هو خطأ في المجتمع ، ويخبرنا الناقدون المسرحيون عن الممثلون الذين قاموا بادوارهم على خير وجه ، وعن اولئك الذين لم يؤدوا ادوارهم  كما ينبغي . كما يخبرنا النقاد الادبيون عن ما يستحق القراءة وما لا يستحق القراءة ، كما ان اصدقائنا وجيراننا وزملائنا في العمل والسائقين وغيرهم ينتقدون جميع جوانب الحياة كل حسب اختصاصه ِ واهتمامه ِ  .
 يشتمل الاصحاح التاسع من سفر الامثال على العديد من المبادئ المتعلقة بكيفية الاستجابة أوعدم الاستجابة للانتقاد 

سفر الامثال 9 : 1 – 12 

1 اَلْحِكْمَةُ بَنَتْ بَيْتَهَا. نَحَتَتْ أَعْمِدَتَهَا السَّبْعَةَ.
2 ذَبَحَتْ ذَبْحَهَا. مَزَجَتْ خَمْرَهَا. أَيْضًا رَتَّبَتْ مَائِدَتَهَا.
3 أَرْسَلَتْ جَوَارِيَهَا تُنَادِي عَلَى ظُهُورِ أَعَالِي الْمَدِينَةِ:
4 «مَنْ هُوَ جَاهِلٌ فَلِيَمِلْ إِلَى هُنَا». وَالنَّاقِصُ الْفَهْمِ قَالَتْ لَهُ:
5 «هَلُمُّوا كُلُوا مِنْ طَعَامِي، وَاشْرَبُوا مِنَ الْخَمْرِ الَّتِي مَزَجْتُهَا.
6 اُتْرُكُوا الْجَهَالاَتِ فَتَحْيَوْا، وَسِيرُوا فِي طَرِيقِ الْفَهْمِ».
7 مَنْ يُوَبِّخْ مُسْتَهْزِئًا يَكْسَبْ لِنَفْسِهِ هَوَانًا، وَمَنْ يُنْذِرْ شِرِّيرًا يَكْسَبْ عَيْبًا.
8 لاَ تُوَبِّخْ مُسْتَهْزِئًا لِئَلاَّ يُبْغِضَكَ. وَبِّخْ حَكِيمًا فَيُحِبَّكَ.
9 أَعْطِ حَكِيمًا فَيَكُونَ أَوْفَرَ حِكْمَةً. عَلِّمْ صِدِّيقًا فَيَزْدَادَ عِلْمًا.
10 بَدْءُ الْحِكْمَةِ مَخَافَةُ الرَّبِّ، وَمَعْرِفَةُ الْقُدُّوسِ فَهْمٌ.
11 لأَنَّهُ بِي تَكْثُرُ أَيَّامُكَ وَتَزْدَادُ لَكَ سِنُو حَيَاةٍ.
12 إِنْ كُنْتَ حَكِيمًا فَأَنْتَ حَكِيمٌ لِنَفْسِكَ، وَإِنِ اسْتَهْزَأْتَ فَأَنْتَ وَحْدَكَ تَتَحَمَّلُ.


هل انت شخص ٌ حكيم ٌ أم ساخر ؟ إن ردة فعلك اتجاه النقد هو الذي يقرره ذلك ، فعلى سبيل المثال كيف تتجاوب عادة ً مع مثل هذه المواقف ؟ فقد يوبخك احد اقاربك على شيء ٍ ليس بالغ الاهمية ِ فعلته ُ منذ فترة . او يشكك احد زملائك بالعمل في قرارك بشأن احد المشاريع ، او قد يقوم شريك الحياة بانتقاد ثيابك ، او قد يطالبك ابنائك بقضاء المزيد من الوقت معهم . فهل ترد على هؤلاء الاشخاص بضربة ٍ قاضية ٍ او بجواب ٍ مُفحم ام انك تُصغي لما يقولونه لك ؟
عوضا ً عن ان تتغاضى عن كل انتقاد ٍ لسلوكك حاول ان تنظر لكل انتقاد ٍ من وجهة نظر الناقدين انفسهم ، وابحث من خلال كلماتهم عن طرق ٍ يمكنك استخدامها لتطوير نفسك . ابحث عن دروس وعبر ٍ في الاشياء التي يقولونها لك ولا تهزأ بهم . ويجدر بنا هنا ان نعيد القول بأن طريقتك في الاستجابة للنقد تكشف الكثير عنك . لهذا فإن الشخص الحكيم يتقبل الانتقاد ويحاول ان يتعلم منه ،  اما الجاهل ُ فيدير ظهره ُ للانتقاد . فلا تكن جاهلا ً .


----------



## fauzi (27 مايو 2014)

928 - الحياة الآن سريعة ، الناس تجري ، تتسابق . الوقت لا يسمح للناس بالتأني ، بالتروي ، بالتعمق . والناس ليس لديها صبر ، ليس لديها اهتمام للوصول الى العمق ، فيأخذون من الحياة ضحالتها ، رغوتها الفارغة ، اتفه وأدنى ما بها . الصياد الماهر يدخل الى العمق ، يصطاد السمك الكبير ( لوقا 5 : 4 ) . الزارع الماهر يُلقي بذاره ُ في ارض ٍ لها عمق تُنبت شجدرا ً كبيرا ً  . خرج الزارع ليزرع وليلقي بذاره ُ في الارض . سقط بعض ٌ على ارض لم تكن لها تربة كثيرة ، فنبت حالا ً إذ لم يكن له عمق ارض ، ولكن لما اشرقت الشمس احترق ، وإذ لم يكن له اصل ٌ جف   . هكذا قال المسيح في مثاله ِ ليصور الانسان السطحي ، العاطفي  ، الضحل . سريعا ً يتأثر بما يرى ويسمع ، ويجري مندفعا ً خلف عواطفه ِ الجامحة . وما ان تشتد حرارة الشمس وترتفع العقبات امامه حتى يتعثر ويسقط . أما الانسان المتعمق فهو كالبذرة التي سقطت على الارض الجيدة  العميقة ، فأعطت ثمرا ً ، ثمرا ً كثيرا ً . جذورها اخترقت عمق الارض فنمت . هكذا الانسان صاحب الهدف ، يعرف الى اين يذهب ، ويذهب . الذي يعرف اعماق الحياة ، مقاصد الله لنا في الحياة .  يسعى لما هو ابعد من الحاضر ، يتطلع الى المستقبل . لا يحيا حياة ً بلا عمق بل يصبو الى الحياة الاعمق . لا يطلب رغوة حياة سرعان ما تخبو ، بل يطلب حياة ً أبدية باقية لا تنتهي . لهؤلاء يقول المسيح : اطلبوا اولا ً ملكوت الله وبره ( متى 6 : 33 ) ، وكل ما عدا ذلك حياة ٌ وشهوات ٌ بلا عمق  ارض . ادخل الى العمق ، ازرع في العمق ،  تحصل على الغالي والثمين ، وتحصد الشهي الوفير .


----------



## fauzi (28 مايو 2014)

929 - ما اكثر الاشخاص الذين يلجأون للغش  والتعدي على حقوق الآخرين ، والتلاعب بالحسابات والتستر على الاخطاء ، والعمل لساعات ٍ طويلة ٍ الى الحد الذي يهملون فيه مسؤولياتهم العائلية . لقد اصبح هذا هو نمط حياة الكثيرين ، فهل هذا هو نمطك انت في الحياة ؟ حينما نتحدث عن تحقيق النجاح سوف نجد ان هناك فرقا ً كبيرا ً جدا ً بين طرق الاشرار  وطرق الابرار ، كما ان هناك فرقا ً كبيرا ً بين ما يعبده ُ الاشرار وما يعبده ُ الابرار . وفي نهاية المطاف  سوف ينجح احد الطرفين فقط . اثناء قرائتك ابحث عن الامثال التي تعلّمك كيفية الوصول الى النجاح الحقيقي 

سفر الامثال 12 : 1 – 13 
1. من يحب المشورة يحب المعرفة ، ومن يبغض التوبيخ فهو غبي.
2. الرب يرضى عن الصالحين ويدين من يذم الآخرين .
3. الإنسان لا يثبت بالشر ومن كان صدّيقا لا يتزعزع .
4. المرأة القديرة تاج لزوجها. والمعتوهة نخر في عظامه.
5. أفكار الصدّيقين عدل ، وهداية الأشرار مكر.
6. كلام الأشرار كمين للقتل ، أما كلام المستقيمين فنجاة.
7. ينقلب الأشرار فيزولون ، أما بيت الصدّيقين فيثبت.
8. الإنسان يمتدح لتعقله ، ولضلال قلبه يُحتقر.
9. العامل قليلا ولنفسه، خير من مكابد يعوزه الخبز.
10. الصدّيق يصون حتى حياة بهيمته ، أما الشرير فقلبه لا يرحم.
11. من فلح أرضه شبع خبزا، ومن تبع البطالين أعوزه الفهم.
12. مدح الشرير مصيدة له ، والثناء على الصديق يفسده.
13. زلل الشفتين يوقع في السوء، أما الصدّيق فيخرج من الضيق.



" الانسان لا يثبت بالشر ، ومن كان صدّيقا ً لا يتزعزع " 
يتحدث هذا المثل عن النجاح . ربما نعرف جميعنا اشخاصا ً يعمدون الى الغش في سبيل اجتياز اختبار ٍ ما او في سبيل التهرب من دفع ضرائب كبيرة ، ومع ان امثال هؤلاء قد يفلتون من العقاب الفوري ويحصلون على علامة ٍ جيدة في الامتحان ، او قد يوفرون مبالغ اكثر ، الا انه لا ينبغي عليك ان تنظر اليهم على انهم اشخاص ٌ ناجحون او ان تحاول تقليدهم . فالنجاح الحقيقي لا يبلغه ُ الا من يفعل الصواب . ورغم ان جهود الابرار قد لا تُفلح دائما ً من وجهة نظر العالم ، الا ان جهودهم هذه ستبقى لها قيمة ٌ عالية ٌ على الدوام ، اما النجاح الظاهري للاشرار فلن يدوم . لهذا اعلم ان الخيارات التي ستضعك على طريق النجاح الحقيقي : إطاعة الله وعمل مشيئته ِ سيكون لها نتائج دائمة ، أما اذا لم تكن قد حققت النجاح حسب معايير الله فاعلم انك لم تبلغ النجاح الحقيقي على الاطلاق .


----------



## fauzi (29 مايو 2014)

930 - وسط الحياة والاحداث حولنا ، تحوطنا ، تعصرنا ، تعتصرنا ، ونحن نحارب ونصارع ونقاوم ،  حين تزداد علينا الضغوط  ، حين نشعر بالارهاق ، بالانهيار ، حين نبدأ نخور ونضعف ، نتصور ان الله قد تركنا ، نسينا ، لا يهتم بنا .  نغوص وسط الصراع ، نضيع وسط العواصف . تنهار مقاومتنا مع انهيار قوتنا .  نغرق وسط الامواج العاتية . بينما هو معنا بجوارنا وسط العاصفة  ، مثل التلاميذ حين كانوا في السفينة وسط البحر وهاج البحر وارتفع الموج ، وامتلئت السفينة بالماء ، قاموا ، صارعوا ، واجهوا العاصفة بكل قوتهم . وكان المسيح معهم في مؤخرة السفينة على وسادة ٍ نائما ً . ايقظوه وقالوا له : " يَا مُعَلِّمُ ، أَمَا يَهُمُّكَ أَنَّنَا نَهْلِكُ ؟ " مرقس 4 : 38 ) طبعا ً يهمه  . قام وانتهر الريح واسكت البحر وصار هدوء ٌ عظيم . "  وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَا بَالُكُمْ خَائِفِينَ هكَذَا؟ كَيْفَ لاَ إِيمَانَ لَكُمْ ؟ " كان معهم في نفس السفينة بواجه نفس المصير . لم يتذكروه ، لم يطلبوا معونته ، لم يحسبوا انه يقدر أن يصنع شيئا ً أكثر مما هم صانعون . هم صيادون لهم خبرة ٌ ودراية وفهم بغدر البحر وعنف العاصفة . لكنه هو له قدرة ٌ وقوة ٌ وسلطان على الريح والبحر والموج . وبعد ان قام وانتهر الريح واسكت البحر ، استيقظ ايمانهم ، أفاقوا ، رأوه شامخا ً أقوى من العواصف والبحر والموج .
لا تحصر نظرك في ما حولك من عواصف . ارفع نظرك اليه . اسمع صوته ُ يعلو فوق كل العواصف ويقول : لا تخف ، كيف لا إيمان لك ؟


----------



## fauzi (30 مايو 2014)

931 - ما هي نوعية النصائح التي يقدمها لك اصدقائك ؟ هل انت راض ٍ عنها ؟ هل تشعر احيانا ً أن بعض مشاكلك تحيّر اصدقائك وتجعلهم عاجزين عن تقديم المشورة الحكيمة لك ؟ ولعلك تتسائل متحيرا ً : اين يمكنك الالتجاء في حال حاجتك للنصح والمشورة بشأن مشكلة ٍ فعلية ؟ يحتوي الاصحاح 13 من سفر الامثال على العديد من النصائح المفيدة عن اختيار الاصدقاء وكيفية الاستفادة من الاشخاص الذين يسيرون في نفس الدرب الذي تسير انت فيه . وان كنت تفكر بانك بحاجة ٍ الى بعض الاصدقاء الحكماء الذين يمكنهم مساعدتك وقت الحاجة فانت محق ٌ تماما ً . وسف تجد في هذا المثل بعض النصائح عن كيفية اختيار الاصدقاء 

سفر الامثال 13 : 13 – 25 
13. من استهان بالكلمة يهلك ، ومن احترم الوصية يسلم.
14. نصيحة الحكيم ينبوع حياة ، وبها تبتعد عن أشراك الموت.
15. حسن التعقل يكسب هيبة. وطريق الغادرين وعرة.
16. الرجل الذكي يعمل بمعرفة ، والكسول ينشر الحماقة.
17. الرسول الشرير يوقع في السوء، والسفير الأمين يأتي بالهناء.
18. الفقر والهوان لمن ينبذ المشورة والكرامة كلها لمن يقبل التوبيخ.
19. تحقق الأماني يجلو النفس . واجتناب السوء يمقته البلداء.
20. من ساير الحكماء صار حكيما، ومن عاشر البلداء لحقه السوء.
21. السوء يتبع الخاطئين ، وبالخير يجازى الصديقون .
22. الصالح يورث بني بنيه ، وثروة الخاطئ تحفظ للصديقين.
23. في حقول المستقيمين طعام كثير، وهناك من يأخذه بغير حق ،
24. من يوفر عصاه يبغض ابنه ، ولو أحبه لسارع إلى تأديبه.
25. الصديق يأكل حتى يشبع ، أما الشرير فيأكل ولا يشبع .



عند اختيار الاصدقاء يسعى غالبية الناس  الى البحث عن الاصدقاء الذين يجعلوهم يشعرون بمشاعر طيبة اتجاه انفسهم . لكن هذا ليس هو العنصر الأهم في الصداقة ، ففي الحقيقة ان الاصدقاء الذين يجعلونا نشعر بمشاعر طيبة اتجاه انفسنا لا يكون لهم تأثير ٌ كبير ٌ علينا ، وقد لا يفكرون بمصلحتنا كما ينبغي . إن اصدقائنا يساعدوننا في تحديد الاتجاه الذي نسلك فيه في حياتنا ، فإن كان لدينا اصدقاء حكماء فسوف نكون مثلهم ، وإن كانوا حمقى فسوف نكون مثلهم ايضا ً . لهذا ينبغي علينا ان نختار اصدقائنا بعناية ٍ شديدة .
ابحث عن الاشخاص الحكيمين الذين اختبروا الحياة ونجحوا فيها . ابحث عن الاصدقاء الذين لا يخشون مواجهتك بالحقيقة والذين يوجهونك للسير في طريق الله .


----------



## fauzi (31 مايو 2014)

932 - هل تشعر احيانا ً بالحزن ؟ ومن ينجو منه ، اشياء كثيرة تحل بنا تجر خلفها الحزن الاسود . رحيل عزيز ٍ  لنا ، الاصابة بمرض ، خسارة مال ، فشل ٌ ، احباط ٌ ، ضياع أمل . ويغزو الحزن قلوبنا ويحتلها وتجف نظارة الحياة ويشيخ وجه الارض . ويصمت تغريد الطيور ،  تُظلم اشعة الشمس . يخبو الضوء ويحل الظلام . تفيض الدموع ، تطفح العيون ، تتحول الى ينابيع لا تنضب .  يضغط على الانفاس جليد ، يسقط على الجسد جبل . الحزن قاس ٍ ، قاتل يُشعل النار في الضلوع . وسط ذلك الظلام الكريه يعلو صوت بولس الرسول ويقول : " 
اِفْرَحُوا فِي الرَّبِّ كُلَّ حِينٍ ، وَأَقُولُ أَيْضًا: افْرَحُوا." ( فيلبي  4 : 4 ) الفرح لا يحدده زمن ، لا يحصره وقت . في الفرح ننسى الزمن ، الزمن القبيح . الفرح لا يسببه حدث ، لا يجلبه شيء . في الفرح نغلب الظروف  ،  الظرف الاليم . لأن الفرح في الرب ، لهذا نفرح كل حين . نفرح بالرب الذي بداخلنا فيخرج الفرح من مسام ارواحنا . نفرح بالرب الذي يوجد معنا فيحيط الفرح حياتنا ووجودنا . ونمضي في الحياة لا يغزونا حزن ولا يسودنا ألم . يثبت فرحه فينا ويكمل فرحنا . ويعود تغريد الطيور وتكون الشمس أكثر اشراقا ً وينفجر الضوء ويعلو . . وتجف الدموع ، ويذوب الجليد ، ويصلب الجسد عوده . ونسير حياتنا بلا حزن ، بلا هموم ، بلا ضجر . لا يشوب فرحنا زمان ، لا يغلب الزمان فرحنا . ولا يشوه فرحنا مكان ، لا  يغلب المكان فرحنا . لا يسرق فرحنا انسان ، لا يغلب انسان ٌ فرحنا . لأن فرحنا هو في الرب ، والرب اقوى من الزمان ومن المكان ومن الانسان .


----------



## fauzi (1 يونيو 2014)

933 - المتسللون ، او القراصنة ، او الاشخاص الذين يقومون باعداد فيروسات ٍ مدمرة ٍ لاجهزة الكومبيوتر لا يشعرون بانهم يقترفون ذنبا ً حينما تعمل هذه الفيروسات التي من صنعهم على تدمير بيانات الآخرين ، فالكثيرون يبروون ذلك بالقول : إن كان بمقدوري  ان اتسلل الى جهاز الحاسوب الخاص بك فإن اللوم يقع عليك انت َ لعدم توفير الحماية اللازمة لجهازك . لكن ما هو الخطأ في طريقة التفكير هذه ؟ يشتمل سفر الامثال الاصحاح 14 على الاجابة لمن يتقبلون  هذه الطريقة من التفكير . كما انه يجيب عن السؤال الذي طرحه ُ هابيل : 
"أَحَارِسٌ أَنَا لأَخِي ؟ " ( تكوين 4 : 9 ) 


سفر الامثال 14 : 9 – 23 
9. الله يسخر بأهل الإثم ، أما المستقيمون فيحوزون رضاه .
10. القلب يحفظ مرارته لنفسه ، وبفرحه لا يشارك أحدا .
11. بيوت الأشرار تخرب ، وديار المستقيمين تزدهر .
12. رب طريق قويمة في عينيك ، وأواخرها تؤدي إلى الموت .
13. حتى في الضحك يكتئب القلب ، وكم من فرح آخرته الحسرة .
14. المتقلب يجني ثمرة سلوكه ، والرجل الصالح ثمرة عمله .
15. الجاهل يصدق كل كلمة ، والذكي ينتبه أين يسير .
16. الحكيم يخاف ويبتعد عن السوء ، والبليد يجتازه واثقا بنفسه .
17. القليل الصبر يتصرف بحماقة ، ومن يذم الآخرين يبغضه الناس .
18. الجهال يختارون الحماقة ، والأذكياء يكثرون المعرفة .
19. أهل السوء يعرضون عن الصالحين ، والأشرار يتعالون على الصديقين .
20. الفقير يبغضه حتى قريبه ، والذين يحبون الغنى كثيرون .
21. من يحتقر الآخرين يخطأ ، ومن يتحنن على المساكين يهنأ .
22. أما يضل من يزرع السوء ؟ الرحمة والأمان لمن يزرع الخير .



يهتم الاشخاص الذي يحبون الله بما يحدث للآخرين ، ويحاولون ان يفعلوا ما ينفعهم لا ما يضرهم ، وهم يمارسون حسن النية مع الآخرين .
 فهم :
اولا - يفكرون في الآخرين على افضل نحو ٍ ممكن . 
ثانيا ً - يفترضون ان لدى الآخرين دوافع حسنة وانهم يعتزمون فعل الخير .
ثالثا ً – يعتنون بالآخرين .
رابعا ً – يعتذرون ويصلحون الأمور حينما يخطئون بحق الآخرين . 
حينما تفعل اي شيء ٍ يتعلق بالآخرين ، اسأل نفسك : هل افعل ذلك بنية ٍ حسنة ؟ وعند تعاملك مع الآخرين بأية طريقة ٍ كانت سواء عن طريق الهاتف او الأيمائات او البريد الالكتروني أو الحديث وجها ً لوجه ، اسأل نفسك : كيف يمكنني ان اساعد هذا الشخص ؟


----------



## fauzi (2 يونيو 2014)

934 - خلق الله آدم ووضعه بالجنة  ليعملها ويحفظها . واحاطه بكل ما هو جميل ،  بنبات ٍ وحيوان . ضباب ٌ يطلع من الارض ويسقي كل وجه الارض . وانبت الرب الاله من الارض كل شجرة ٍ شهية ٍ للنظر وجيدة للأكل . وامتلئت الجنة بكل انواع الحيوان والاسماك والطيور والدبابات . "  وَرَأَى اللهُ كُلَّ مَا عَمِلَهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ حَسَنٌ جِدًّا. "(  تكوين 1 : 31 ) وكان يسود الجنة  حب ٌ غلفها بغُلالة ٍ رقيقة ٍ رائعة . أحب الله الانسان ، واحب الانسان الله . احب الانسان المخلوقات الاخرى ، واحبته المخلوقات الأخرى . حب ٌ جعل الجنة جنة . وكان ذلك في نظر الله حسنا ً جدا ً ،  حتى دخلت الخطية الى الجنة فأوجدت معها العداوة . وكانت اقسى عداوة بين الانسان والشيطان  ، الحية . قال الله للحية : "  لأَنَّكِ فَعَلْتِ هذَا، مَلْعُونَةٌ أَنْتِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْبَهَائِمِ وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ وُحُوشِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. عَلَى بَطْنِكِ تَسْعَيْنَ وَتُرَابًا تَأْكُلِينَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكِ.  وَأَضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْأَةِ، وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَأْسَكِ ، وَأَنْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ ." (  تكوين 3 : 14 ، 15 ) ولم يكن جو العداوة والكراهية مناسبا ً للجنة فخرج الانسان منها . واستمرت العداوة ، لكن محبة الله لم تتوقف للانسان . وعد الله الانسان  ان نسل المرأة ( الرب يسوع المسيح  ) يسحق رأس الحية . وجاء المسيح ، وبموته ِ  على الصليب وقيامته  ِ أمات الموت  وحطم رأس الحية  . وما يزال الله حتى اليوم  والى نهاية العالم يسحق الخطية والشيطان عنا . يقول بولس الرسول في رومية 16 : 20 " وَإِلهُ السَّلاَمِ سَيَسْحَقُ الشَّيْطَانَ تَحْتَ أَرْجُلِكُمْ سَرِيعًا. " الله ... الله  هو الذي يحارب عنا وبنا وفينا ، ويسحقه تحت اقدامنا . وكما يؤكد وعد الله لنا : " سريعا ً "  لا تأن ٍ ولا تأجيل  . معركتنا مع الشيطان قصيرة مداها حياتنا هنا . وهناك تكون النصرة معه الى الابد .


----------



## fauzi (3 يونيو 2014)

935 - هناك مجموعة ٌ من العمال يحفرون الشارع الذي تسكن فيه ، وكالمعتاد يبدو لك انهم يخربون الطريق اكثر مما يصلحونه ، فقد اختفت الخطوط البيضاء وهُدمت الارصفة ، وهناك العديد من الآليات الثقيلة في منطقة العمل ، وهناك غبار ٌ وطين ٌ في كل مكان . حينما تعبر الشارع ما الذي تراه ؟ هل ترى دمارا ً هائلا ً أم انك ترى طريقا ً سُيصبح افضل واجمل بعد بضعة ايام ، وايهما تفضّل  : ان تلعن الحفريات ام تبارك القائمين على هذه الاصلاحات ؟ . العديد من الآيات في الاصحاح الخامس عشر من سفر الامثال تناقش المواقف الايجابية والسلبية على حد ٍ سواء . فهي تزودنا ببعض الافكار عن العواطف البشرية مما لا يمكننا العثور عليه في كتب علم النفس الحديثة . 
لنقرأ كلمة الرب :

سفر الامثال 15 :  4 – 15 
4. صلاح اللسان شجرة حياة ، واعوجاجه هلاك للروح .
5. الأحمق يستهين بمشورة أبيه ، والرجل الذكي يقبل التوبيخ .
6. بيت الصديق حصن عظيم ، وفي منزل الشرير كدر .
7. شفاه الحكماء تنشر المعرفة ، وقلوب البلداء كلها جهل .
8. ذبيحة الأشرار يمقتها الرب ، وصلاة المستقيمين تحظى برضاه .
9. طرق الشرير يمقتها الرب ، ويحب من يتبع العدل .
10. تارك المشورة مصيره إلى السوء ، ومن يبغض التوبيخ آخرته الموت .
11. أرض الأموات واضحة للرب ، فكيف قلوب بني البشر .
12. الساخر لا يحب من يوبخه ، وإلى الحكماء لا يذهب .
13. القلب الفرحان يبهج الوجه ، وبحزن القلب تنكسر الروح .
14. قلب الفهيم يطلب المعرفة ، وفم البليد يفيض بالحماقة .
15. أيام المسكين كلها سوء ، والطيب القلب في عيد دائم .



إن مواقنا هي التي تلون كل تجربة ٍ لنا في هذه الحياة ، فطريقة تفسيرنا لخبرات الحياة التي نمر بها وتجاوبنا معها تعتمد علينا بالكامل ، فقد نختار ان نتجاوب معها بابتهاج ، وقد نختار ان نتجاوب معها بالتذمر . اما سر التجاوب بتفاؤل ٍ والتمتع باوقاتنا فهو ان يكون لدينا قلب ٌ طيب " أيام المسكين كلها سوء ، والطيب القلب في عيد دائم . " ( امثال 15 : 15 ) ويمكننا ان نمارس هذا الموقف الايجابي في الحياة رغم الظروف القاسية التي نمر بها اذا ركزنا انظارنا على الله ، على صفاته ِ وسيادته ِ وصلاحه ِ من نحونا .
حينما تواجه صراعات الحياة اليومية تأمل في مواقفك واختر بنفسك الطريقة التي ستتجاوب بها مع الظروف والاحوال المحيطة بك . فإن كان موقفك سلبيا ً فعليك ان تُبعد نظرك عن الظروف وتركزه على الله ، فمن شأن هذا ان يُحدث كل الفرق .


----------



## fauzi (4 يونيو 2014)

936 - الطريق امامنا مليء ٌ بالهضاب والمرتفعات . عوائق ُ كثيرة تملأ الطريق . ويضع الله امامنا وعدا ً رائعا ً في سفر اشعياء النبي 45 : 2 " أَنَا أَسِيرُ قُدَّامَكَ وَالْهِضَابَ أُمَهِّدُ. أُكَسِّرُ مِصْرَاعَيِ النُّحَاسِ ، وَمَغَالِيقَ الْحَدِيدِ أَقْصِفُ." لا نحتاج لأن نقفز فوق الهضاب او تلتوي اقدامنا تحتنا بسببها . لا نحتاج لأن نشمّر سواعدنا نحفر ونحطم ونسوّي ونعبّد ، هو نفسه ُ يمهّد الهضاب ويسوّي الطريق ويمهّده ُ أمامنا . لا نحتاج الى ان نحاول فتح المصاريع وكسر المغاليق . نحاس ٌ وحديد ٌ قاس ٍ لا يلين تحت طرقات ايدينا ، هو نفسه ُ يكسّر المصاريع ويقصف المغاليق ، ويفتح المسدود  ويُسقط الاسوار ويرفع العقبات . ما ان نخطو على اول الطريق ونرفع ابصارنا لنرى وعورته وهضابه ُ ومغاليقه ، لا نتردد ، لا نتراجع ، لا نخاف ، لا نُحجم ، بل نتقدم بكل الثقة في الهنا الذي وعدنا . هو يسير امامنا ، هكذا يعدنا ، يعبّد ويسوّي ويمهّد الطريق بمروره ِ فيه قبلنا . خطواته ُ تعبّد المكان لخطواتنا . اقدامه تمهّد لمواطئ اقدامنا . بالايمان نسير خلفه ُ وهو يسير امامنا ، بالثقة  بوعده ِ نخطو في طريقنا  وهو يخطو قبلنا . لا تُصدم من ارتفاع الهضاب تملأ حياتك ، لا تخشى كثرة المنحنيات والإلتوائات في العالم ، فهو قد سار الحياة ، حياتك قبلك ، وعاش في العالم ، هذا العالم مثلك  ، ومهّد الهضاب وكسر المصاريع وحطّم المغاليق .


----------



## fauzi (5 يونيو 2014)

937 - يخشى الكثيرون من الزواج ، فالزواج يغير كل شيء تقريبا ً في الجزء المتبقي من حياتك . لذلك لا ينبغي على احد ٍ ان يلوم العروس او العريس على شعورهما بالتوتر ، فعدم اليقين من المستقبل هو من اكثر الاشياء التي تثير قلق المرء . فكيف للعريس والعروس ان يعرفا ان زواجهما سينجح ؟ فهناك الكثير من الزيجات التي لا تدوم ، فماذا عن زواجهما ؟ ينطوي التنبؤ بالمستقبل على العديد من المخاطر ، وقد يكون من الافضل للمرء أن يتبع نصيحة الاصحاح 16 من سفر الامثال الذي يدعونا لتسليم  طريقنا او مستقبلنا لله 

سفر الامثال 16 : 1 – 9 
1. للإنسان ما يدبر في قلبه ، ومن الرب جواب اللسان ،
2. سلوك الإنسان مبرر في عينيه ، والرب يزن ما في النفوس .
3. فوض إلى الرب أعمالك ، فتتم جميع مقاصدك .
4. الرب صنع الجميع لغاية ما ، حتى الشرير لسوء المصير .
5. المتكبر يمقته الرب ، وإلى الأبد لا عذر له .
6. بالرحمة والحق تكفير الذنوب ، وبمخافة الرب ابتعاد عن الشر .
7. يرضى الرب عن سلوك الإنسان ، فيجعل حتى أعداءه يسالمونه .
8. القليل القليل مع العدل ، ولا الرزق الكثير بغير إنصاف .
9. قلب الإنسان يرسم طريقه ، والرب يثبت خطواته .



تقول الآية في سفر الأمثال 16 : 3 " فوض إلى الرب أعمالك ، فتتم جميع مقاصدك . " لكن ما معتى هذا ان تفوّض اعمالك للرب ؟ يعني ان تكرّس كل ما تقوم به لله من خلال الصلاة ، اي ان تضع كل شيء ٍ بين يديه . كما انه يعني ان تبذل اقصى جهد ٍ لديك لما فيه مجد الله وان تترك النتائج له . ما هو العمل الذي يجب ان تسلّمه لله ؟ يمكنك ان تسلّم لله اية خطة ٍ او مهمة ٍ او أي مسعى ً تريد له النجاح سواء أكان ذلك شراء سيارة او البدء في الدراسة او البدء في برنامج جديد في الكنيسة  أو الخطوبة او الزواج أو قضاء اجازة او تغيير العمل أو الوظيفة او التقاعد أو ما الى ذلك .
 فكر في الشيء الذي تقوم به في الوقت الحاضر ، وانظر كيف تستطيع ان تسلّمه للرب ، وان تضعه بين يديه القديرتين .


----------



## fauzi (6 يونيو 2014)

938 - تتراكم السُحُب وتُخفي زرقة السماء وتجعلها داكنة ً سوداء . تُخفي وجه  الشمس وتحجب نورها ، الا ان الشمس تعود تفرض سيطرتها . السُحُب الداكنة لا تقتل الشمس ، تُخفيها الى حين ثم تستعيد الشمس قوتها وتُرسل اشعتها القوية فتُذيب السُحُب وتسقطها مطرا ً وتُسيل دموع السُحُب المهزومة وتسقط على الارض منسحقة ً صريعة . ويتحول قتامها خيرا ً وبركة على الارض وخيرا ً للانسان . يقول الله في سفر الجامعة 11 : 3 " إِذَا امْتَلأَتِ السُّحُبُ مَطَرًا تُرِيقُهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ " السحب السوداء القاتمة تأتي بالخير والبركة . يحوّل الله لونها الاسود الى خضرة ٍ وثمر ٍ متعدد الألوان . ومهما اختفت الشمس خلف السحاب وغابت لا بد ان تعود بكل القوة وتُسقط منها المطر ، وتتربع في السماء ، تُرسل اشعتها الدافئة ونورها الساطع ليعم الارض . السحب السوداء تحمل لنا مطرا ً وخيرا ً ، والمتاعب السوداء تجلب لنا بركة ً ونعمة . فحين ترى السحاب يتجمع ويتراكم لا تفزع بل افرح ، فالشمس خلف الغيوم والسحاب قوية ٌ مشرقة ٌ قادرة ، تحوّل السُحُب مطرا ً . وحين ترى غيوم المتاعب وسُحُبها تتجمع وتتراكم لا تفزع بل افرح ، فالله يُمسك بزمام الاحداث بقوة ٍ وقدرة ٍ وسلطان ، ويحوّل المتاعب رحمة . واهلا ً بالسُحُب فهي تحمل المطر ، واهلا ً بالمتاعب ففي اعماقها رحمة .


----------



## fauzi (7 يونيو 2014)

939  - حينما كنت صغيرا ً لا بد  انه  كان لديك بعض الاصدقاء الاعزاء بالفعل ، فقد كنتم  تلعبون معا ً كل يوم وتزورون بعضكم بعضا ً على الدوام ، وتتكاتفون معا ً عند وقوع المشاكل ، وتتشاركون الاسرار وكلمات السر والاشياء المفضلة لديكم . وقد كان هذا كله يدور حول كلمة ٍ واحدة ٍ الا وهي الوفاء . يتحدث الاصحاح الثامن عشر من سفر الامثال عن الاصدقاء الاوفياء الذين لا يمكنك ان تعيش بدونهم 

سفر الامثال 18 : 14 – 24 
14. روح الإنسان تسند ضعفه ، فإذا انكسرت فمن يحييها .
15. قلب الفهيم يكتسب المعرفة ، وأذن الحكماء تطلب العلم .
16. العطية توسع طريق الإنسان ، وتهديه إلى مقام العظماء .
17. أول المتكلمين صادق في تهمته ، إلى أن يناقشه آخر .
18. القرعة تبطل الخصومات ، وتفصل بين الأقوياء .
19. الأخ مدينة منيعة ، تخاصمه فيغلقها دونك .
20. من طاب كلامه يجازى خيرا ، ومن غلة ما يقوله يشبع .
21. الموت والحياة في يد اللسان ، ومن أحب الثرثرة أكل ثمرها .
22. من وجد زوجة وجد خيرا ، ونال رضى من الرب .
23. الفقير يتكلم بتضرع ، والغني يجاوب باعتزاز .
24. كثرة الأصحاب تضر، وكم من محب أقرب من أخ .

في وقتنا الحاضر اصبح انعدام الصداقة الحقيقية داء ً يصيب كل الناس اكثر من اي وقت ٍ مضى . ورغم كل هذا التقدم التقني الا ان الناس لم يعودوا يعتمدون على بعضهم البعض ،  لذلك لا عجب ان يشعر البعض بالعزلة ِ والغربة ِ عن الآخرين بمن فيهم الاشخاص الذين يعتبرونهم اصدقاء . لقد خلقنا الله لكي نكون مخلوقات اجتماعية ً تحتاج الى علاقات حميمة ٍ ذات مغزى ً . وما من شك ٍ ان كل واحد ٍ منا يحتاج لصديق ٍ يُصغي اليه ويهتم به ويلتصق به ، ويقدم له يد المعونة ِ وقت الحاجة ، ويشاركه في السراء والضراء . وكما نعرف جميعنا فإن صديقا ً واحدا ً كهذا يساوي العشرات من المعارف السطحيين .
إن كنت تشعر بأنك وحيد ٌ وتحتاج لصديق ٍ جيد ٍ عليك ان تخطو بنفسك الخطوة الأولى الضرورية لانشاء صداقات ٍ رائعة ٍ الا وهي ان تسعى لأن تكون انت نفسك صديقا ً حقيقيا ً ووفيا ً لشخص ٍ آخر  . اطلب من الله ان يكشف لك الشخص المناسب ثم اقبل التحدي بأن تكون صديقا ً حقيقيا ً له عن طريق اهتمامك به والاهتمام به ومساعدته وتعضيده ، فاصدقائك يحتاجون الى صداقتك بمقدار حاجتك انت لصداقتهم .


----------



## fauzi (8 يونيو 2014)

940 - اعظم ما يصبو اليه انسان هو ارضاء الله . ارضاء الله هدف ٌ عظيم ٌ ومقصد ٌ رائع ٌ مجيد . الله يجعل كل شيء ٍ لصالحنا ، فهو يحبنا ويرعانا ويهتم بنا . ونحن بدورنا لا بد ان نسعى لنرضي الله ونتبع وصاياه . يقول النبي سليمان الحكيم  في سفر الامثال 16 : 7 " إِذَا أَرْضَتِ الرَّبَّ طُرُقُ إِنْسَانٍ ، جَعَلَ أَعْدَاءَهُ أَيْضًا يُسَالِمُونَهُ. " السلام اسمى ما يسعى اليه الناس ويصبون اليه . السلام يحقق هدوء ً وراحة ً ورخاء . مسالمة العدو يحقق السلام ولكن تحقيقه ُ ليس سهلا ً ميسورا ً . يرسم النبي سليمان الحكيم الطريق الى ذلك بارضاء الله . حين تُرضي الله وتُطيع وصاياه يحوّل اعدائك اصدقاء ، وتحقق السلام وتتفادى الصراع والحرب وسفك الدماء ، ويحوّل العداوة صفاء والكراهية محبة في قلوب الاعداء . وهو وحده القادر على تغيير القلوب وتصفية النفوس . جعل لابان يصفح عن يعقوب ويُكرمه . وعيسو الساعي للقتل والانتقام يعانقه ويقبّله . وشاول الطرسوسي أخا ً ورفيقا ً لمن سعى اليهم يفتك بهم . الله يستطيع ذلك ويفعله الى كل انسان يسلك طرقا ً ترضيه . كما فعل مع النبي دانيال حين القوه في جب الاسود عقابا ً على سلوكه المرضي لله واتباعه لتعاليمه ووصاياه . وما ان سقط النبي وسط الوحوش الكاسرة والمفترسة حتى حولها الله الى حيوانات اليفة تلتف حوله في وداعة ٍ  ومسالمة ،  تداعبه وتقفز حوله وتلعق وجهه ويديه في ود ٍ وصداقة . حتى الحيوان المفترس يسالم الانسان الذي يرضي الله . أعتى اعدائك يُصبح صديقا ً يسعى لخيرك  إن كانت طرقك مرضية لله .


----------



## fauzi (9 يونيو 2014)

941 - هل من اشخاص محددين تضطرب لمجرد سماع اسمائهم ؟ فرغم انك لا تهتم بصورة خاصة بالطريقة التي تعبّر فيها عن ردود افعالك الا انك لا تستطيع ان تنسى الطريقة السيئة التي عاملك بها ذلك الشخص . ومع انك لست شخصا ً حقودا ً الا ان مشاعرك اتجاه هذا الشخص قد وصلت الى حد الكراهية . يحثنا الاصحاح العاشر من سفر الامثال على التعامل مع هذه المشاعر القبيحة ، ولا بد من الاعتراف هنا بأن القول اسهل من الفعل ، ومع ذلك سوف تساعدك المبادئ المذكورة في هذه القراءة على التغلب على هذه المشاعر السلبية .


سفر الامثال 10 : 7 – 18 
7. ذكر الصديق بركة، واسم الشرير يبلى.
8. الحكيم القلب يقبل الوصايا، والأحمق في كلامه يتهور.
9. من يسلك بنزاهة يسلك مطمئنا ومن يعوج طرقه يفتضح.
10. من يغمز بالعين يثير الغضب، والأحمق في كلامه يتهور.
11. فم الصديق ينبوع حياة، وفم الشرير يملأه العنف.
12. البغض يثير الخصومات، والمحبة تستر كل الذنوب.
13. الحكمة توجد في كلام الفهيم، والعصا لظهر من يعوزه الفهم.
14. الحكماء يصونون المعرفة، وكلام الأحمق هلاك قريب.
15. مال الغني حصنه الحصين، وفقر الفقراء هلاكهم.
16. رزق الصديق للحياة، وغلة الشرير الخطيئة.
17. من حفظ المشورة فسبيله الحياة، ومن أهمل التوبيخ فهو ضال.
18. شفتا الكذب تخفيان البغض ، والبليد يجاهر بالنميمة.



يقضي الكثيرون حياتهم بأكملها وهم يكرهون اشخاصا ً معينين ، فهم لا يستطيعون نسيان الاساءة ، ولا يمكنهم ان يغفروا للاشخاص الذين آذوهم منذ زمن طويل . ونتيجة ً لذلك تُصبح احاديثهم عن هؤلاء الاشخاص مصحوبة ً بالكلمات القبيحة والاساءات . وهكذا فإن الاشخاص الذين يضمرون الكراهية في قلوبهم انما يدمرون انفسهم ويأثرون سلبا ً على علاقتهم مع الآخرين . وعلى النقيض من ذلك فإن الاشخاص الذين يضمرون المحبة في قلوبهم يغفرون للآخرين ويجلبون الشفاء لانفسهم لأن المحبة تستر كل ذنوب .  فالمحبة تفسح المجال للغفران والنسيان .
احترس من الكراهية ، وإن كنت تحاول اخفاء كراهيتك فانك لا تفعل شيئا ً سوى الكذب بشأن مشاعرك الحقيقية . وإن سعيت للنميمة على الشخص الآخر فلن تكون سوى شخصا ً  أحمق . أما الطريقة الصحيحة للتعامل مع هذه المشاعر فهي ان تعترف لله بمشاعر الكراهية هذه ، وان تطلب منه ان يغير قلبك ، وأن تغفر لمن أساء اليك . افسح المجال لمحبة الله أن تطغى على اساءة الشخص الآخر وأن تساعدك على مسامحة الشخص الذي اساء اليك . اطلب من الله ان يساعدك على ان تحب عوضا ً على ان تكره .


----------



## fauzi (10 يونيو 2014)

942 - حين اعتلى الملك سليمان مُلكه ترائى له الرب في حلم ٍليلا ً ، وقال له : " اسْأَلْ مَاذَا أُعْطِيكَ " 1( ملوك 3 : 5 ) عرض ٌ خطير ماذا يطلب وهو يسمع الله يعرض عليه اي شيء يطلبه ؟ خطير ٌ ومحير . كان له الغنى ، غنى العالم كله لو طلبه . كان له القوة والسلطان والقدرة ، كل العالم يُصبح تحت قدميه . لكن سليمان الحكيم طلب من الله حكمة وفهما ً ومعرفة . واعطاه الله الحكمة والغنى والقوة . والله يعرض على كل منا نفس العرض : اسأل ماذا اعطيك ؟  . ونتردد ونتحير ونرتبك ونسأل اشياء صغيرة زائلة حقيرة . والله لا يُسر بالطلبة الصغيرة ، الله يُسر بالطلبات الكبيرة . يقول الله لنا كما قال في سفر اشعياء النبي : " اُطْلُبْ لِنَفْسِكَ آيَةً مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ. عَمِّقْ طَلَبَكَ أَوْ رَفِّعْهُ إِلَى فَوْق " ( اشعياء 7 : 11 ) الطلبة العظيمة تعظيم ٌ لله العظيم . الطلبة الصغيرة تقليل ٌ من شأن الله . اطلب ما هو عظيم ٌ وكبير . كأن نلجأ الى ملك او رئيس او أمير ونطلب منه قطعة حلوى ! 
 قطعة  الحلوى نجدها عند ادنى شخص ،  أما العظائم فعند العظماء فقط  . طلباتنا من الله العظيم نجعلها  عظيمة تناسب عظمته . فحين يسألك الله اسأل ماذا اعطيك ، فعمّق طلبك ، رفّعه ُ الى فوق ليسمو مع سمو الله . نعيش فقراء والهنا غني لاننا لا نطلب منه ما يغنينا ، نعيش ضعفاء والهنا قوي لاننا لا نطلب منه ما يقوينا . نعيش بؤساء والهنا يريدنا سعداء فرحين مبتهجين . الله يُعطي بسخاء  ٍ ولا يعيّر بغنى ً ولا يقصّر . قال المسيح :  "  تَطْلُبُونَ مَا تُرِيدُونَ فَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ. " ( يوحنا 15 : 7 )


----------



## fauzi (11 يونيو 2014)

943 - الثمر على الشجرة يزينها ويتوجها ويجمّلها . الشجرة المثمرة زينة الاشجار . يقول المسيح في انجيل يوحنا 
" أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ الْحَقِيقِيَّةُ وَأَبِي الْكَرَّامُ. كُلُّ غُصْنٍ فِيَّ لاَ يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ يَنْزِعُهُ، وَكُلُّ مَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ يُنَقِّيهِ لِيَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ أَكْثَرَ." ( يوحنا 15: 1 ، 2 ) الغصن المثمر ينقيه ويشذبه لتزداد ثماره وتكثر ، والغصن العاقر غير المثمر ينزعه ويلقيه فيجف ويحترق . وحين ينقي الله الغصن يستخدم احيانا ً سكينا ً او مقصا ً . يقطع جزءا ً جافا ً او ورقة ً صفراء تعطل زيادة الاثمار . والقطع والقص قد يُؤلم الغصن ويجرحه ويؤذيه ، لكن ظهور الثمار وانتشارها على الغصن تُنسيه كل الألم ، تجعله يسعد بالقطع والقص الذي تم بيد الكرام  الحكيم  الحليم ، الذي يستخدم كل شيء ليصل الى اعلى درجة من الاثمار . الغصن غير المثمر يُقطع ويسقط تحت الاقدام ، لا يهتم به الكرام وانما يُصبح لعبة للصغار او وقودا ً للنار ، اما الغصن المثمر فهو كل اهتمام الكرام وحمايته ورعايته . ايها الغصن المثمر هنيئا ً لك هذا الاهتمام والرعاية ، حتى لو استدعى الامر بعض التنقية والتشذيب والتقليم . هذا كله يقودك الى الاثمار . وكلما زاد الثمر وتضاعف كلما سعد الكرام بك ، وافتخرت الكرمة وزاد تمسكها بك وفرحها بثمارك . واثبت في الكرمة تثبت الكرمة فيك . بدون ذلك لا تأتي بثمر . وبه هو ، الكرمة الحقيقية تأتي بثمر ٍ كثير .


----------



## fauzi (12 يونيو 2014)

944 - ما من شك ان اي شخص ٍ منا قد اضاع الكثير من الوقت على امور ٍ غير هامة . فربما قد تكون قد قضيت الكثير من الوقت في مشاهدة البرامج التلفزيونية التافهة رغم ان بيتك في حاجة الى الكثير من الاصلاحات . او ربما اضعت بضعة ساعات ٍ في اللعب على الكومبيوتر في عملك في الوقت الذي كان ينبغي عليك ان تنجز تقريرا ً هاما ً ، او ربما اجلت القيام بعمل ٍ ضروري لكنه غير ممتع عن طريق الانشغال بقراءة احدى الصحف او المجلات . وهناك طرق ٌ اخرى لا حصر لها لهدر الوقت ، فما هو النشاط المفضل لديك لهدر الوقت ؟ يقول الاصحاح العشرون من سفر الامثال ان هناك مشكلة في هدر الوقت وفي تأجيل القيام بالمسؤوليات في سبيل التسكع هنا وهناك . وفي بعض الحالات تكون عواقب هدر الوقت وخيمة . اثناء قرائتك سوف تكتشف اسبابا ً جيدة ً تدعوك للتحلي بروح المسؤولية 

سفر الامال 20 : 1 – 13 
1. الخمر مجون والسكر عربدة، ومن يهيم بهما فلا حكمة له.
2. هياج الملك كزئير الشبل، فمن تجاهله أخطأ إلى نفسه.
3. كرامة الإنسان انقطاعه عن الخصام، فالدخول فيه من طبائع الأحمق.
4. البطال لا يفلح أرضه في الخريف، فيستعطي في الحصاد ولا يعطى.
5. المشورة في القلب مياه عميقة، والفهيم الفهيم من يستخرجها.
6. كم من الناس ينادون بصلاحهم، أما الأمين فيهم فمن يجده؟
7. الصديق السالك طريق الكمال يهنأ بنوه من بعده.
8. الملك الجالس على كرسي القضاء، بنظرة منه يميز كل شر.
9. أهناك من يقول: ((قلبي نقي ، وأنا تطهرت من خطيئتي؟))
10. إستعمال مكيالين معيارين كلاهما غش يمقته الرب.
11. الولد نفسه يعرف ما يعمل ، هل هو سليم ومستقيم.


" البطال لا يفلح أرضه في الخريف ، فيستعطي في الحصاد ولا يُعطى ." لربما سمعت من قبل ٍ تحذيرات ٍ كهذه : إن لم تدرس فسوف ترسب في الامتحان ، او : إن لم تدخر بعض المال فلن تجد مالا ً عند الحاجة . ورغم ان الله يسدد جميع احتياجاتنا الا انه يريدنا ان نكون على قدر المسؤولية ، وان نكون حكماء في استخدام الموارد التي يمنحنا اياها . اما إن رفضنا تحمل مسؤولية انفسنا وقراراتنا اليوم فسوف نعاني من عواقب ذلك غدا ً ، ولا ينبغي علينا ان نتوقع من الله ان يهب لنجدتنا حينما نكون نحن السبب في مشاكلنا نتيجة عدم التخطيط .
ما هي الاشياء التي ينبغي عليك القيام بها ؟ لا تسمح لأي شيء ان يمنعك من القيام بمسؤولياتك ووفائك بوعودك .


----------



## fauzi (13 يونيو 2014)

945 - التقارب يخلق التفاهم . كلما اقتربنا من بعضنا  كلما ادركنا كل ما يتصل بنا . نفهم ما يُسعد الآخرين وما يسيئهم . نعرف احتياجاتهم قبل ان يطلبوها ، ونستجيب لها قبل ان يتحدثوا بها . هكذا في علاقتنا بالله كلما اقتربنا منه كلما عرفناه . يقول الوحي المقدس في سفر النبي اشعياء 65 : 24 " وَيَكُونُ أَنِّي قَبْلَمَا يَدْعُونَ أَنَا أُجِيبُ ، وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بَعْدُ أَنَا أَسْمَعُ . " ليس هناك ما هو اسرع من هذه الاستجابة ، لأن الله يعرف خلجات  نفوسنا ونبض قلوبنا قبلما  ندعو وقبل ان ينتهي كلامنا تُسمع طلباتنا . حالا ً يجيب وفي لحظتها يسمع ويستجيب . يعرف احتياجي ويرتب في محبته وعنايته سداده . قبل ان امر في تجربة ٍ صعبة يسلحني لاواجهها . قبل ان يظهر في حياتي نقص ٌ يسرع بأن يوفره . هذا يجعلني انام مطمئنا ً مستريحا ً في حضن عناية ابي . وهذا يجعلني اتمسك بقوة وايمان به ، فهو امسي ويومي وغدي . إن اهتززت ُ خوفا ً من خطر ٍ يُحدق بي أُخطئ اليه . قلقتُ واحترت ُ امام حاجة ٍ تلزمني ، انكر وجوده . فهو بقربي ، داخلي يكشف عقلي وفكري . وهو اسرع من البرق في الاستجابة لاستنجادي  به  ، فانعم بانك في خاطر الله دائما ً ، واسترح انك في متناول يده كل الوقت . ما اروع واعظم ان تكون مصدر اهتمامه . موضوع عنايته وهدف رعايته واستجابته . قبل ان  تدعو يستجيب ، وقبل ان تتكلم يسمع .


----------



## fauzi (14 يونيو 2014)

946 - هل تعرف شخصا ً  لديه اجابات ٌ  جاهزة ٌ  فورا ً على اي انتقاد موجه اليه  ؟ فقد تدرك اثناء   حديثك مع مثل هذا الشخص انه يحاول تبرير جميع افعاله . وفي الواقع ان هذا الشخص يحاول دوما ً ان يجد اسبابا ً مقنعة ً لجميع الخيارات الخاطئة التي قام بها طوال حياته . إن سفر الامثال 21 يحثنا ان نكون صادقين وامناء مع انفسنا ، ويمكنك ان تدعو هذا باختبار صواب أو خطأ للدوافع . 


امثال 21 : 1 – 12 
1. قلب الملك في يد الرب كجدول ماء يميله حيث شاء.
2. سلوك الإنسان مبرر في عينيه ، والرب يزن ما في القلوب.
3. أن تصنع العدل وتقضي بالإنصاف أفضل عند الرب من تقديم ذبيحة.
4. تشامخ الإنسان من تكبر قلبه ، ونير الأشرار الخطيئة.
5. الحريص على تحقيق مقاصده يغنى . والعجول في أمره يفتقر.
6. جمع الأموال بكلام الكذب بخار يتبدد وشرك للموت.
7. جور الأشرار يجرفهم بعيدا، فهم يرفضون العمل بالإنصاف.
8. طريق المذنب كله اعوجاج ، أما البريء فسلوكه مستقيم .
9. زاوية السطح ولا بيت فسيح تسكنه مع امرأة نقاقة.
10. نفس الشرير تشتهي السوء ، ولا حنان عنده على أحد .
11. عاقب الساخر فيتعظ الجاهل ، ومثل الحكيم ينال المعرفة .
12. يدخل الصديق بيت الشرير فيسقط الأشرار في السوء .


" سلوك الإنسان مبرر في عينيه ، والرب يزن ما في القلوب. " من المذهل كيف يمكن  للمرء ان  يكون جاهزا ً على الدوام بتبرير افعاله ، فكل فعل ٍ يبدو في عيني صاحبه ِ صحيحا ً . وبقليل من التفكير يمكننا ان نجد عذرا ً للقيام بأي شيء ٍ تقريبا ً . قد تكون الحقيقة قاسية ً في اغلب الأحيان ، لذلك فاننا نميل الى خداع انفسنا عن طريق ايجاد المبررات لما نقوم به من افعال ٍ وتصرفات . لكن الله ينظر  دوما الى ما وراء اعذارنا ليرى دوافعنا الحقيقية ، فلا يمكننا ان نخفي الحقيقة عنه . لهذا ينبغي علينا ان نكون صادقين في اسباب قيامنا بما نقوم به . 
يمكنك ان تستخدم الاختبار البسيط التالي للتحقق من دوافعك : هل سيُسر الله بدوافعي الحقيقية للقيام بهذا الأمر ؟ فاذا كانت الاجابة لا فلا ينبغي عليك القيام به .
يريدك الله ان تكون صادقا ً وان تعترف باخطائك وان تفعل الصواب ، كما انه يريدك ان تقوم بالافعال الصحيحة للاسباب الصحيحة . فإن كنت تفعل ذلك فسوف تجد الحياة .


----------



## fauzi (15 يونيو 2014)

947 - تهتز الارض حولنا احيانا ً وتتزلزل ، تنهار المباني وتسقط الحصون ، تنقلب الاعمدة  وتتهاوى الجبال . ونتلفت حولنا في فزع نبحث عن ملجأ ٍ ومخبأ ٍ يحمينا . ولا نجد ، فكل ما حولنا ينهار ويسقط وينقلب . ويتسائل داود النبي في مزموره الحادي عشر : " إِذَا انْقَلَبَتِ الأَعْمِدَةُ، فَالصِّدِّيقُ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُ ؟ " كل ما كان يتصوره صامدا ً شامخا ً عظيما ً ، ضاع . لا يجد ما يقبض يده عليه ويتمسك به ويحتمي فيه . فماذا نفعل ؟ الى اين نذهب ؟ على من نعتمد ؟ ويقول في اول مزموره : " عَلَى الرَّبِّ تَوَكَّلْتُ. كَيْفَ تَقُولُونَ لِنَفْسِي: «اهْرُبُوا إِلَى جِبَالِكُمْ كَعُصْفُورٍ ؟ " العصفور لا يحتمي بالجبال ، لكن الله ، الرب قائم ٌ في جبل قدسه " اَلرَّبُّ فِي هَيْكَلِ قُدْسِهِ. الرَّبُّ فِي السَّمَاءِ كُرْسِيُّهُ. عَيْنَاهُ تَنْظُرَانِ. أَجْفَانُهُ تَمْتَحِنُ بَنِي آدَمَ. " حين ينهار وينقلب كل ما نعتمد عليه ، نرى الله ، نتوكل على الله . وسط الانهيارات نستطيع ان نرى الله قائما ً شامخا ً . وسط الانقلابات نرى الله جالسا ً في السماء على كرسييه ، بيده ِ كل شيء ثابت ٌ قوي ٌ صامد فلا نخشى شيئا ً . لا يحجبه عنا غبار الانهيار ، لا يخفيه ظلام السقوط . هناك هو ، نرى الله ويرانا الله ،  مهما كانت الاعمدة يرانا وسطها ، مهما صغر حجمنا يهتم بنا ، يمد يده لنجدتنا ، ينقذنا من وسط الانهيارات ، يُظهر قوته ُ وقدرته ُ على استمرار الصمود بعد انقلاب الاعمدة . يده حولنا  اعظم واضخم واقوى من كل الاعمدة ، يحملنا ، يقيمنا ، يرفعنا ، يدفعنا الى اعلى . لا احتياج لاعمدة ، هو عمودنا الحي القائم . هو عضدنا ، عِوضنا ، جبلنا  ، الهنا . وسط الانهيار ترى الله ، وسط الانقلاب يراك الله .


----------



## fauzi (16 يونيو 2014)

948 - في اغلب الاحيان لا يستخدم المستأسدون التخويف والترهيب الا مع الاشخاص الاضعف منهم ، فهم لا يهددون الاشخاص الاضخم منهم لانهم لا يحبون الخسارة ، وهكذا فانهم يعيشون حياتهم في تخويف الآخرين ، وهم يؤذون الآخرين لاثبات وجهة نظرهم فحسب . في الاصحاح 22 من سفر الامثال سوف تجد تحذيرا ً للقادة الذين ينتهجون سياسة التخويف والترهيب تماما ً كما يفعل المستأسدون ، فانتبه الى ذلك 

سفر الامثال 22 : 17 – 29 
 17. أمل أذنك واسمع كلام الحكماء ، ووجه قلبك إلى المعرفة.
18. من الخير أن تحفظها في قلبك وتفيض أيضا على شفتيك.
19. أعلمك إياها اليوم فليكن على الرب اتكالك.
20. كتبتها في ثلاثين حكمة من حسن المشورة والعلم
21. لتعرف صحة أقوال الحق، فتحسن الرد على سائليك.
22. لا تقهر الفقير لأنه فقير، ولا تسحق المسكين في القضاء.
23. فالرب يرد التهمة عنهما، ويسلب نفوس سالبيهما.
24. لا تصاحب الرجل الغضوب، ولا ترافق الإنسان الساخط.
25. لئلا تألف السير في سبله، وتوقع نفسك في الشرك.
26. لا تكن ممن يعقدون الصفقات، ولا ممن يكفلون الديون.
27. فإن كنت لا تملك ما تفي ، يؤخذ فراشك من تحتك .
28. لا تزح الحدود القديمة ، تلك التي وضعها آباؤك .
29. أرأيت ماهرا في عمله ؟ مع الملوك لا مع الرعاع مقامه.


يُبغض الله الاشخاص الذين يلجأون لاسلوب التخويف والترهيب مع الآخرين للسيطرة عليهم . ورغم ان الله اعطى القادة الحرية في القيادة بحسب ما يرونه مناسبا ً الا انه لا يقف بعيدا ً متغاضيا ً عن اساءة استخدامهم لسلطتهم ونفوذهم ، فحين تحدث اساءة للسلطة فان الله يتدخل بطريقة مباشرة احيانا ً ويهلك الطغاة ، لكنه يستخدم في اغلب الاحيان قادة ً آخرين او حتى الاشخاص المضطهدين انفسهم للقضاء على الطاغية وتجريده من سلطته .
اذا كان يتوجب عليك ان تعيش او ان تعمل تحت رحمة قائد ٍ ظالم فيمكنك ان تأخذ هذه الآيات كرسالة رجاء ٍ لك ، فالله لم ينسك . وإن كنت قائدا ً وتمتلك سلطانا ً او نفوذا سواء في الكنيسة او في العمل او البيت فلا تنسى ابدا ً ما يحدث للطغاة في نهاية المطاف .
القيادة الممزوجة باللطف والمحبة تنجح  بصورة ٍ اكبر ً  وتدوم لفترة ٍ اطول من القيادة المتسلطة . صحيح ان التخويف والترهيب هما طريقة الانسان في التعمل مع الآخرين لكنها ليست طريقة الله ، فيسوع لم يقد احدا ً عن طريق التخويف او الترهيب ، لهذا لا ينبغي علينا نحن ايضا ً ان نلجأ الى هذه الطريقة .


----------



## fauzi (17 يونيو 2014)

949 -احيانا ً تقف في طريقنا تجربة تسد علينا نور الشمس . تعلو امامنا كجبل ، تسد الطريق ، توقف المسيرة ، ونواجهها ونجاهد لازاحتها ، نكافح ، نحارب ، ندفع ، نقاوم ، ولا نقوى عليها ، نجد أنفسنا جرادا ً يتصارع مع جبابرة . ونرفع انظارنا الى الله نستنجد ، ندعو ، نطلب عونه . ويرى الله ، يرانا ويرى التجربة ، ويقيس قوتنا وقدرتنا عليها . وبميزان ٍ دقيق ٍ حساس وتوقيت ٍ مضبوط محدد يتدخل . يتدخل حينما يتحتم تدخله .  يمد يده فيرفع التجربة من الطريق . يقول بولس الرسول في رسالته  كورنثوس الاولى 10 : 13 " لم تصبكم تجربة إلا بشرية. ولكن الله أمين ، الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون ، بل سيجعل مع التجربة أيضا المنفذ، لتستطيعوا أن تحتملوا " الله القادر العظيم المتعالي السامي الجبارهو لنا امين ، رقيق ، رفيق . يعرف ويدرك ويقيس استطاعتنا على الاحتمال . فلا يدع التجربة تسحقنا ، تغرقنا ، تحطمنا ، لا تتعدى قدرتنا عليها . وحينما يسمح بالتجربة لتتدحرج  الى  طريقنا يعد في نفس الوقت المنفذ ، وسيلتنا لمواجهتها ، لمقاومتها للتغلب عليها . هناك حدود ٌ مرسومة ٌ بدقة لا يسمح الله ان تتعداها التجربة . خط ٌ واضح ٌ ظاهر لا تتخطاه ولا تعبره . مثل سفينة الشحن على جسم كل السفينة حد ٌ للغطس . خط ٌ مرسوم ٌ  يفصل بين لونين من الطلاء . حين تحمّل السفينة وتغوص الى اسفل تحت حمل الشحنة لا يجب ان تتعدى الخط ابدا ً . الربان مسؤول ٌ عن عدم تخطي خط  الغاطس . لا يجعل السفينة تُحمّل اكثر من حمولتها ابدا ً . الله لا يحمّلنا اكثر من حمولتنا ابدا ً . لا تتعدى التجربة الخط . فلا تخشى التجربة ، ثقلها محسوب ٌ بالكامل ، لا تزيد على احتمالك ، لا تتعدى خط غاطسك ، فالله الهك امين ، يعرف قدرتك ويسمح بتجربة ٍ تتناسب معها ، ويجعل مع التجربة منفذا ً لك لتتغلب عليها دائما ً .


----------



## fauzi (18 يونيو 2014)

950 - هل لاحظت ان الطعام والشراب مصدران للمتعة او الاسى عند الكثيرين ؟ فالاشخاص الذين يفرطون في تناول الطعام يعانون إن عاجلا ً أم آجلا ً من زيادة ٍ كبيرة ٍ في اوزانهم مما يسبب لهم الحزن والحرج ، اما الاشخاص المعتدلون في طعامهم فانهم يستمتعون بما يتناولونه ولا يواجهون اية مشاكل . كذلك فان الاشخاص الذين يعتادون على تناول الخمر يشعرون ببعض المتعة في البداية لكنهم سرعان ما يقعوا في فخ الادمان وتبدأ المعاناة بالنسبة لهم ، ونجد هنا في سفر الامثال 23 بعض الاقوال الحكيمة عنها 


سفر الامثال 23 
1 – 8 
15 – 21 
1. إذا جلست تأكل مع الأسياد ، فتبين جيدا ما هو أمامك ،
2. وضع قيدا صارما لشهيتك ، إن كنت شرها في طعامك.
3. لا تشته طيباتهم أبدا لأنها طعام الكذب .
4. لا تتعب لتصير غني ا، وإلا تخليت عن فطنتك .
5. فالغني يزول في طرفة عين .كمن يصنع لنفسه جناحين ويطير كالنسر في السماء .
6. لا تأكل خبز شرير العين ولا تشته أبدا طيباته ،
7. إن قال : كل واشرب معي، فقلبه غير صادق معك ، وكما نوى في نفسه يكون .
8. تتقيأ اللقمة التي أكلتها ، وتستنكر كلماتك المعسولة .
.
.
.
15. إن كان قلبك يا ابني حكيما ، فقلبي يفرح جدا لك .
16. بل صدري ينشرح يا ابني إذا نطقت شفتاك بالاستقامة .
17. لا يفضل قلبك الخاطئين ، بل اتق الرب نهارا وليلا .
18. فلا بد يا ابني من آخرة ، ورجاؤك لا ينكر عليك .
19. فاسمع يا ابني وكن حكيما ، وليكن قلبك دليلك .
20. لا تكن بين شريبي الخمر، ولا الذين يأكلون كثيرا.
21. فالشريب والأكيل يفتقران ، وكثرة النوم تلبسك الخرق.



ما أسوأ رفقة النهم والسكر فهما لا يجعلانا نزداد وزنا ً او ندمن على الخمر فحسب بل يمكنهما ان يُضغفا شخصيتنا ويستنزفا  اموالنا . لا يعاني جميع  الناس من النهم ( الشره )  في تناول الطعام ومن الادمان على تناول الخمر لكن من المؤكد ان الاشخاص الذين يعانون من ذلك لم يخططوا يوما لمثل هذا الامر ، فإن كنت تعاني من مثل هذه الصراعات فهناك بعض الخطوات التي يمكنك اتخاذها للتغلب عليها :
اولا – اعترف انك تعاني من مشكلة 
ثانيا ً – اطلب من الله ان يعطيك القوة لمقاومة التجربة 
ثالثا ً – اطلب مشورة المتخصصين اذا لزم الامر 
رابعا ً – تجنب التعرض الى مصدر التجربة 

اعمل جاهدا للسيطرة على شهواتك ، فالله يريدك ان تعيش حياتك حرا ً دون قيود .


----------



## fauzi (19 يونيو 2014)

951 - قبل ان نخطو دائما نتحسس مكان خطوتنا . نريد ان نعرف ونطمئن ان لاقدامنا موضع ٍ آمن ، فلا نخطو في النار ولا نخطو في الماء . لا بد ان يكون طريقنا آمنا ً صلبا ً ثابتا ً سالما ً . لكن الله احيانا ً ما يشق لنا طريقا ً وسط الصعب والمستحيل  ، وسط النار او وسط الماء . فيجعل الله لنا في النار طريقا ً وفي البحر طريقا ً . في البرية الصفراء الجافة والشعب يجري خوفا ً وفزعا ً من فرعون ، متفرقين مبعثرين فزعين صارخين ، وصل الى البحر ، مساحات شاسعة من الماء امامهم لا طريق فيها ، ومساحات شاسعة في الصحراء خلفهم لا طريق فيها ، والشعب محصور ٌ بين العائقين لا يستطيعون السير . ووقف موسى النبي يواجه صرخات  واعتراضات وتساؤلات الشعب الغاضب ،  وعلا صوته فوق صراخهم وقال : " لاَ تَخَافُوا" ( خروج 14 : 13 )  كيف لا يخافون وليس لهم طريق ٌ هنا او هناك ، الموت امامهم وخلفهم . صاح باعلى صوته : "   قِفُوا وَانْظُرُوا خَلاَصَ الرَّبِّ "  خلاص الرب ! وكيف يكون ؟ كيف يمكن ؟  تجمدت اقدامهم خوفا ً وعجزا ً ، لا طريق امامهم . ووقفوا لا طاعة ً لموسى النبي بل حيرة ً ويأسا ً . وامر الله موسى ان يمد  يده بعصاه على البحر ولمس بطرف العصى الماء وانشق البحر وانقسم ، ظهر قاعه اليابس . ومد الشعب اقدامه بحرص يتحسسون مكان خطواتهم ، وكان لاقدامهم موضع ٌ  آمن ٌ وسط البحر . جعل الله لهم في البحر طريقا ً ، وعبروا ، مروا والماء على يمينهم وعلى يسارهم سور ٌ يحميهم . واصبح الماء معبرا ً ورأوا واقدامهم على اليابسة خلاص الرب . الرب يصنع لك في البحر طريقا ً ويجعل لك في النار طريقا ً ، طريقا ً آمنا ً صلبا ً ثابتا ً سالما ً . لا تخف ، انظر وانتظر خلاص الرب  .


----------



## fauzi (20 يونيو 2014)

952 - يرتعب الكثيرون من زيارة طبيب الاسنان ، فمجرد التفكير في الابرة او في جهاز حفر الاسنان يجعل اجسامهم تقشعر ، لكنهم يتوقون الى التغلب على هذه المخاوف لانهم يعرفون ما ينتظرهم اذا لم يذهبوا الى طبيب الاسنان بصورة منتظمة  ، فعندها يُصبح طقم الاسنان الصناعية امرا ً لا مفر منه . يتحدث الاصحاح 24 من سفر الامثال عن المحن وعن ما تكشفه فينا  ردود افعالنا من نحوها ، وتصلح الحكمة المذكورة هنا كوصفة ٍ لعلاج الخوف من الألم . فإن كنت تعاني من مثل هذا الخوف فلا تنسى ان تتناول دوائك بانتظام 


سفر الامثال 24 : 3 – 16 
3. بالحكمة يبنى البيت ، وبالفهم تتثبت أركانه .
4. بالمعرفة تمتلئ جوانبه من كل نفيس شهي .
5. الرجل الحكيم عزيز الشأن وصاحب المعرفة عظيم القدرة.
6. بغير هدى لا تشن حربك ، وبكثرة المشيرين الخلاص .
7. الأحمق لا يدرك الحكمة ، وفي المجالس لا يفتح فمه .
8. من فكر أن يفعل السوء دعاه الناس ذميما .
9. مقصد الأحمق خطيئة ، والساخر يمقته الناس .
10. إذا تراخيت في يوم الضيق كنت حقا قليل العزيمة .
11. أنقذ من يساق إلى الموت ولا توفر من يقودهم إلى القتل .
12. فإن قلت: ((لا علم لي بهذا)) ، فالرب الذي يزن ما في القلوب ويتبينه ويراك ألا يعرف ، فيجازيك بحسب عملك ؟
13. العسل طيب يا ابني ، وشهد العسل حلو في حلقك ،
14. فاعرف الحكمة تجدها هكذا لا بد يا ابني من الثواب، ورجاؤك لا ينكر عليك.
15. لا تكمن كالشرير على بيت الصديق ، ولا تتربص به جورا.
16. الصديق يسقط سبع مرات ويقوم ، أما الشرير فيقهر متى عثر.



يمكن ان تكون المحن والشدائد نافعة ً لنا فهي تمنحنا الفرصة لكي نرى انفسنا على حقيقتها . فإن كنا كثيري الشكوى والتذمر من اي تهديد  ٍ من مرض او اي شيء ٍ مزعج او اي امر ٍ يضايق ، فقد تكون لدينا مشكلة ٌ في شخصيتنا . فالاشخاص الذين يحبون الله ويطيعونه لا يسقطون بسهولة ٍ لأن الله يعينهم كما ورد في سفر الامثال  24 : 16 
كيف تكون ردة فعلك حينما تشعر بالتوعك الصحي او حينما تُمطر السماء او حينما تمر بيوم ٍ عصيب ،  هل تبدأ بالشكوى والتذمر  ؟ لا تتذمر من مشاكلك بل اعلم ان الضيقات التي تواجهها اليوم تدربك وتصقل شخصيتك لتكون اقوى واكثر استعدادا ً لمواجهة مواقف اكثر صعوبة ً في المستقبل .


----------



## fauzi (21 يونيو 2014)

953 - الخوف يغزو كل قلب . مهما كانت شجاعة الشجاع لا بد ان يواجه الخوف . بعضنا يخاف من اتفه الامور وبعضنا يخاف من اقواها . وهذا يفرق بين الجبان والشجاع ، لكن الكل يخاف . نخاف الالم ، نخاف المرض ، نخاف الموت . الخوف سببه ُ  عدم الاطمئنان لنهاية ٍ سالمة . نخاف المرض خوفا ً من الموت . لو عرفنا ان نهاية المرض شفاء لما خفناه . لو عرفنا ان نهاية الطريق هناء وسعادة لما خفناه . والمؤمن يواجه  الخوف  بايمانه ، وكلما زاد ايمانه قل خوفه ، وكلما قل ايمانه زاد خوفه . الله يعدنا بالأمان ، يعدنا برحلة حياة آمنة . لا يعدنا الله برحلة هادئة ،  فقد تضطرب الحياة حولنا وتصخب ، وتعلو الامواج وتصدم السفينة وتتلاعب وتعبث بها . لكن ذلك كله لا يهدد اماننا وسلامنا فالقبطان يمسك بيده الزمام ويعرف ويقدر على الابحار بالسفينة وسط  أعتى العواصف ، فيرسو بها وبنا في بر الأمان والراحة والسلام . حين الزم المسيح تلاميذه ُ ليدخلوا السفينة ويسبقوه الى العبر ، وحين هبت الريح وهاج البحر وجائت العاصفة واحاطت بهم ،  ظنوا انه قد تركهم للهلاك والموت . خافوا وارتعبوا ،  خاروا وانهاروا ، لكنه رآهم وأحس بخوفهم وادرك عجزهم وجائهم ، جائهم ماشيا ً على البحر . جاء ليحقق لهم الأمان الذي وعدهم به . واسكت الريح واسكن البحر واخرس العاصفة . فمع ان رحلتهم لم تكن هادئة لكنها كانت آمنة ونهايتها سالمة .
مهما ضجت الحياة حولك وهاجت ، مهما ضجت الظروف حولك وماجت ، لا تخف ، النهاية سعيدة ٌ آمنة . ميناء الوصول مضمون ٌ ، سالم .


----------



## fauzi (22 يونيو 2014)

954 - في الرواية الكلاسيكية ( مزرعة الحيوان ) للكاتب جورج أورويل ،  تتمتع جميع الحيوانات بحقوق متساوية الى ان تبدأ بعض الحيوانات في اعتبار نفسها اكثر قيمة ً من غيرها .
 إن الله لا يحكم على الاشخاص بصورة ٍ سطحية بل هو يدينهم بحسب شخصياتهم وليس بحسب مظهرهم الخارجي 

سفر اشعياء 25 : 1 – 10 
11. أيها الرب أنت إلهي ! أعظمك وأحمد اسمك لأنك صنعت عجبا وتممت بحق وصدق ما شئته من قديم الزمان :
2. جعلت من المدائن رجمة ومن القرى الحصينة خرابا. قلاع الغرباء لم تعد مدنا وهي لن تبنى إلى الأبد .
3. تمجدك الشعوب القوية وترهبك مدن الأمم العاتية .
4. فأنت ملاذ للفقراء وموئل للبائس في ضيقه ، وأنت ملجأ من العواصف وفيء من شدة الحر، حين يكون لهاث الطغاة كريح عاصفة في الصقيع ،
5. كالقحط في أرض قاحلة ، وأنت تخفض ضجيج الغرباء كالحر يخفضه ظل السحاب ، وتذل هتاف الطغاة .  الرب يهيء مأدبة
6. وفي جبل صهيون يهيئ الرب القدير لكل الشعوب مأدبة عامرة بلحوم العجول المسمنة والمخاخ والخمور الصرف.
7. ويزيل الرب في هذا الجبل غيوم الحزن التي تخيم على جميع الشعوب، والشباك التي تمسك جميع الأمم.
8. ويبيد السيد الرب الموت إلى الأبد ويمسح الدموع من جميع الوجوه، وينزع عار شعبه عن كل الأرض . هو الرب تكلم .
9. فيقال في ذلك اليوم: ((هذا إلهنا انتظرناه وهو يخلصنا. هذا هو الرب انتظرناه، فلنبتهج ونفرح بخلاصه)).
10. يد الرب تستقر في هذا الجبل ، وتداس موآب في مكانها كما يداس التبن مجبولا بالزبل.

يسبّح النبي اشعياء الله على عظمته ِ ويصف اعماله الرائعة ، وهو يسبّح الله بصورة ٍ خاصة بسبب الخلاص الذي اعده لجميع التائبين عن خطاياهم . فالله يرحب بكل الشعوب كما ورد في الاصحاح 25 : 6 . وكما نرى في هذه الآيات فإن مأدبة الرب تضم أناسا ً من كل الامم والشعوب . وهذا يعني ان جميع الرجال والنساء الذين يحبون الله من كل لون ٍ وعرق ٍ ولسان سيسكنون معا ً في السماء دون اي تمييز ٍ او تفرقة ٍ عنصرية .
كن مستعدا ً لمشاركة حياتك مع الاشخاص الآخرين المختلفين عنك ، ولا تنظر اليهم نظرة كبرياء بسبب جنسهم او لونهم او عاداتهم او لغتهم . ولا يجب ان يغيب عن ذهنك ان ايمانهم بالمسيح وثقتهم به يعني انهم اخوانك واخواتك في المسيح ، وانهم سيجلسون معك على مائدة وليمة الرب .  لذلك اقبل الآخرين كما يقبلهم الله .


----------



## fauzi (23 يونيو 2014)

955 - يأتيك احد الاصدقاء ذات يوم ٍ ويحدثك عن مشكلة ٍ عويصة ٍ يعاني منها . ورغم ان صديقك هذا  بدأ بذرف الدموع اثناء حديثه عن مشكلته الا انك تشعر بالانزعاج لمصارحته هذه ، وعندها تبدأ بالقول : لا عليك انها مجرد  أزمة ٌ ٌ عابرة ، البكاء لن يفيدك بشيء ، الرجال لا يبكون . ينتقد الاصحاح 25 من سفر الامثال الاسلوب الجاف في تقديم المشورة للآخرين  .  لكن الله اعطانا قلبا ً من لحم ٍ لكي نكون مرهفي الحس اتجاه الآخرين ، ولكي نشعر معهم ولكي نعزيهم ونواسيهم ونقف الى جانبهم في الشدائد  " فَرَحًا مَعَ الْفَرِحِينَ وَبُكَاءً مَعَ الْبَاكِينَ. " رومية 12 : 15 



امثال 25 : 11 – 22 
11. الكلمة التي تقال في حينها تفاحة من ذهب في وعاء من فضة .
12. توبيخ الحكيم في الأذن السامعة خاتم من ذهب وحلية من إبريز .
13. السفير الأمين ينعش نفس مرسله كالماء البارد في يوم الحصاد .
14. عطية زور تتهلل لها سحاب وريح بغير مطر.
15. بطول البال يقتنع القاضي، واللسان اللطيف يغلب القوي .
16. إن وجدت عسلا فكل ما يكفيك لئلا تزداد شبعا فتتقيأ .
17. خفف قدمك عن بيت جارك ، لئلا يشبع منك فيكرهك .
18. شاهد الزور على الآخرين مطرقة وحربة وسهم مسنون .
19. سن مكسورة ورجل مخلوعة ، ولا الاتكال على الغادر يوم الضيق .
20. كالعري في البرد والحامض على الجرح هكذا الغناء لقلب كئيب .
21. إن جاع من يبغضك فأطعمه خبزا وإن عطش فاسقه ماء ،
22. فتحط جمرا على رأسه ، والرب يحسن جزاءك .


يحثنا سفر الامثال 25 : 20 على تجنب الفرح والابتهاج امام الاشخاص المكروبين او الحزانى . ففي الحقيقة حينما تتغاضى عن حزن صديقك او المه وتقول له ببساطة : لا عليك ، ابتهج  وانسى ما حدث . فقد يؤدي هذا الى نتيجة عكسية . حينما تقابل اشخاصا ً يشعرون بالحزن او الالم لا تحاول تجاهل ذلك او التقليل  من اهميته ، ولا تقلل من شأنهم بسبب طريقتهم في التعبير عن مشاعرهم بل احترم مشاعرهم ، وهذا ينطبق على تعامل الآباء مع ابنائهم ، وعلى تعامل الازواج مع بعضهم البعض ، وعلى الاصدقاء وعلى اي شخص ٍ يلتجأ اليك في وقت  ضيق . لذلك إن جائك صديق ٌ متألم فاستمع اليه بتعاطف وقدم له يد العون والمساعدة ، وابسط له كتفك للاتكاء عليها . كن دوما ً صاحب الكتف الحنونة .


----------



## fauzi (24 يونيو 2014)

956 - حين كان ابونا ابراهيم ابن تسع ٍ وتسعين سنة ظهر له الله ، وقال له : " أَنَا اللهُ الْقَدِيرُ. سِرْ أَمَامِي وَكُنْ كَامِلاً  ........ وَأُقِيمُ عَهْدِي بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ ، وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ فِي أَجْيَالِهِمْ ، عَهْدًا أَبَدِيًّا، لأَكُونَ إِلهًا لَكَ وَلِنَسْلِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ.  " (سفر التكوين 17:  1 ، 7  ) ولم يكن لابراهيم نسل ٌ حينئذ ٍ ، لكن ابراهيم ابو المؤمنين آمن بالله وبعهده . وحفظ الله عهده ُ له ُ . وصار نسله ُ كنجوم السماء وكرمل البحر . وبارك الله ابراهيم ونسله . وما يزال يقول لي ولك : انا الله القدير ، اقيم عهدي بيني وبينك وبين نسلك من بعدك . هل انت مطمئن لوعد الله وعهده ؟ هو امين ٌ لا يخلف وعده ولا يكسر عهده . لكنك قلق تخشى الحياة والظروف والمستقبل ، لا تطمئن لا على نفسك ولا على نسلك . وكأن لا تصدّق الله ولا تثق في عهده . التاريخ يؤكد صدق الله ، والايمان يجلب بِرّه ُ ورضاه . آمن ابراهيم بوعد الله فحُسب له ذلك بِرّا ً . انت ونسلك أمانة ٌ لدى الله . قد تقول لست ُ قلقا ً لحالي بل لحال اولادي . وهل الله اله ٌ لك لوحدك  ام هو اله اولادك ايضا ً ؟  وهل هو يهتم بك وحدك ام هو يهتم ايضا ً باولادك ؟ هل غناه يكفيك فقط ام يكفي ايضا ً ذريتك ؟ نسلك يرث محبة الله وغِنى الله ورحمة الله وعناية الله ايضا ً . محبتك لاولادك قطرة ٌ في محيط محبة الله لهم . اهتمامك بهم وبمستقبلهم ذرة ٌ في كمال اهتمام الله بهم وبمستقبلهم . ومهما احببتهم ومهما اهتممت بهم لا تستطيع ان تقدم لهم الا القليل ، لكن هو يستطيع ان يقدّم الكثير جدا ً لهم . سر امامه وساعد اولادك ليسيروا امامه ايضا ً . اسعى نحو الكمال واسعى معهم نحو الكمال . يحفظ الله عهده لك ، ويحفظ عهده ُ لنسلك ايضا ً . لا تخشى المستقبل  ، فالمستقبل له .


----------



## fauzi (25 يونيو 2014)

957 - يشعر فؤاد أن جاره ُ المؤمن سامي يعامله بترفع وكأنه افضل منه . فسامي هذا يحاول دائما ً ان يجلب انتباه الآخرين الى اعماله الصالحة ، وهو يبالغ في اعلان رفضه لكل اشكال الانحطاط  الاخلاقي . لهذا فان غالبية الجيران يدعونه الجار البغيض . اما الجيران الاكثر تهذيبا ً فيقولون انه يبالغ في صرامته ِ وتشدده . هل يمكن لاحد ان يبالغ في صلاحه ِ  او ان يُسرف في بِره ِ ؟ يبدو ان هذا ممكن 

سفر الجامعة 7 : 5 – 18
5. سماع التأنيب من الحكيم خير من سماع مديح الجاهل.
6. كصوت الشوك تحت القدر كذلك ضحك الجهال. هذا أيضا باطل.
7. العشق يجنن الحكيم ،ويبيد قلوب الأقوياء.
8. آخر الأمر خير من أوله ،وطول البال خير من تكبر الروح.
9. لا تسرع إلى الغضب ، فالغضب يكمن في صدور الجهال.
10. لا تقل لماذا كانت الأيام الأول خيرا من هذه . فما هذا السؤال عن حكمة .
11. الحكمة مع الغنى أفضل وأنفع للإنسان ، لأنه يكون آمنا
12. في ظل الحكمة وظل الفضة معا ، وفضل معرفة الحكمة أنها تحيي صاحبها.
13. أنظر إلى ما عمله الله: من يقدر أن يقوم ما عوجه ؟
14. في يوم الخير كن بخير، وفي يوم الشر تأمل أن الله يرسل الخير والشر معا ، لئلا يعلم البشر شيئا مما يكون فيما بعد .
15. جملة ما رأيته في أيامي الباطلة : الأبرار في برهم يهلكون والأشرار في شرهم تطول حياتهم .
16. لا تكن بارا مسرفا في البر، ولا حكيما أكثر مما يجب ، لئلا تتعب نفسك .
17. لا تكن شريرا مسرفا في الشر، ولا أحمق مسرفا في الحماقة . فلماذا تموت قبل وقتك .
18. خير لك أن تتمسك بهذا الشيء أو ذاك ، من غير أن ترخي يدك عن أحدهما ، فالذي يخاف الله ينجح في كليهما .



" لا تكن بارا مسرفا في البر، ولا حكيما أكثر مما يجب " 
اننا هنا امام تحذير ٍ من الغرور الديني ، الغرور بالصلاح او البر . لكن كيف يمكن للمرء ان يكون متدينا ً اكثر مما ينبغي او حكيما ً اكثر مما يجب . يضع البعض خططا ً  كبيرة ً من اجل الظهور بمظهر التقوى والصلاح ، لكنهم لا يحققون اي شيء ٍ في تلك الاثناء . فقد يحرمون انفسهم من الطعام ويتخلون عن اوقات المتعة ِ والابتهاج ويفعلون العديد من الاشياء الاخرى التي لا تفعل شيئا ً سوى افساد حياتهم . لكن سليمان يسأل امثال هؤلاء : لماذا تُهلك نفسك ؟
لا تفقد نظرتك للصلاح الحقيقي الا وهو اكرام الله ، بل عوضا ً عن ذلك افعل ما يطلبه الله منك واترك الباقي له .


----------



## fauzi (26 يونيو 2014)

958 - يقول الله في سفر اشعياء النبي " لأَنَّهُ كَمَا يَنْزِلُ الْمَطَرُ وَالثَّلْجُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ يَرْجِعَانِ إِلَى هُنَاكَ ، بَلْ يُرْوِيَانِ الأَرْضَ وَيَجْعَلاَنِهَا تَلِدُ وَتُنْبِتُ وَتُعْطِي زَرْعًا لِلزَّارِعِ وَخُبْزًا لِلآكِل ِ، هكَذَا تَكُونُ كَلِمَتِي الَّتِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِي . لاَ تَرْجعُ إِلَيَّ فَارِغَةً، بَلْ تَعْمَلُ مَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ وَتَنْجَحُ فِي مَا أَرْسَلْتُهَا لَهُ. " ( اشعياء 55 : 10 ، 11 ) وكلمة الله التي تسمعها الآن موجهة ٌ لك انت شخصيا ً ، ولله  لك فيها قصد ٌ وهدف . لكل واحد يسمعها احتياج ٌ مختلف . وفيها ، في كلمة الله سداد ٌ لكل احتياج مهما اختلف . قد تكون حزينا ً مجروح القلب تحتاج الى كلمة ٍ من الله تضمد الجُرح . قد تكون سعيدا ً متهلل القلب تحتاج لكلمة ٍ من الله تحفظ التوازن . قد تكون مظلوما ً مطحونا ً تحتاج لكلمة ٍ من الله تُعينك . قد تكون ظالما ً باغيا ً تحتاج لكلمة ٍ من الله تنبهك . قد تكون مريضا ً ضعيفا ً حبيس الفراش تحتاج الى تقوية . قد تكون عفيا ً قويا ً منطلقا ً متجبرا ً تحتاج الى توعية . كلمة الله تصل اليك مهما كنت واينما وُجدت وتملأ سمعك . وتنزل من عند الله ، تسبح من السماء وتهبط اليك . ومثلها مثل المطر  لا يعود بل تصل وتحقق هدفها . في كلمة الله لك فيها خير ٌ وبركة وهداية ٌ وشفاء . لا تهمل ما تسمع ، استوعبه ، فكر فيه وامعن التفكير فالله يريد ان يكلمك ، هو يحب ان يتكلم معك . الله لا يبقى  صامتا ً في برج ٍ بعيد ٍ عال ٍ . هذا ليس الهنا ، الهنا محب ٌ قريب ٌ منا ويتلذذ بالحديث معنا في كتبه المقدسة  ، في رسله ِ وقديسيه . وفي كلامه الينا الآن في هذه اللحظة استمع له . من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع ، يسمع كلام الله الذي يحدثك به الآن .


----------



## توووته (26 يونيو 2014)

اشكرك كثيرا اخي فوزي على هذا المتصفح الجميل
استفدت كثير منه 
ارجو الاستمرار
الرب يبارك بك


----------



## fauzi (27 يونيو 2014)

توووته قال:


> اشكرك كثيرا اخي فوزي على هذا المتصفح الجميل
> استفدت كثير منه
> ارجو الاستمرار
> الرب يبارك بك



شكرا توووته
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (27 يونيو 2014)

959 - الزحام شديد ، زحام حولنا ، ارجل كثيرة تشغل الطريق . ايد ٍ تدفعنا ، اكتاف تصدمنا ، انفاس ٌ تملأ الجو حولنا . والزحام شديد ،  زحام ٌ داخلنا ، مشاغل وهموم ومسؤوليات . نفكر ونعمل لنؤدي المطلوب منا . ندبر ونخطط ونسعى ونجري . والزحام شديد ، زحام ٌ يحاصرنا  ، يعصرنا ، مشاكل وضغوط ومتاعب تضغط على اعصابنا ، تسحق احتمالنا ، تطرد سلامنا وامننا . وفي مقابلة ذلك الزحام كله نفتح اعيننا ونركز انظارنا . ننظر الى اسفل حتى لا تتعثر اقدامنا ونسقط . وننظر الى الداخل حتى لا نهمل واجباتنا ونفشل . ننظر الى ما حولنا حتى لا تغلبنا المشاكل وتسحقنا . وكل اتجاهات نظرنا خاطئة ، نوجهها الى المكان الخطأ . داود النبي وجّه نظره ُ الوجهة الصحيحة في مزمور 123  يقول : " إِلَيْكَ رَفَعْتُ عَيْنَيَّ يَا سَاكِنًا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. " حين تزاحمك الارجل والايدي والاكتاف  لا تنظر الى اسفل لئلا تسقط . ارفع عينيك الى الله فلا تسقط ابدا ً . وحين تزاحمك المشاغل والهموم والمسؤوليات  لا تنظر داخلك لئلا تفشل . ارفع عينيك الى الله فلا تفشل ابدا ً . وحين تزاحمك المشاكل والضعوط  والمتاعب   لا تنظر حولك لئلا تُسحق . ارفع عينيك الى الله  فلا تُسحق ابدا ً. النظر الى اعلى يحميك من الزحام . انظر الى الله وحده بعيدا ً عن الزحام ، واعلم ان الله موجود ٌ  يراك . يقول داود النبي " هُوَذَا عَيْنُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى خَائِفِيهِ الرَّاجِينَ رَحْمَتَهُ " ( مزمور 33 : 18 ) يراك وسط الزحام ، لا يخفيك عنه زحام ، ويمد يديه اليك ، يعضدك ، يحفظك ، يقويك ، ولا يسمح بالزحام ، أي زحام ٍ أن يمسك . يقول زكريا النبي " مَنْ يَمَسُّكُمْ يَمَسُّ حَدَقَةَ عَيْنِهِ. " ( زكريا 2 : 8 ) لا تخشى الزحام . ارفع عينيك الى الله ، الى فوق ، فوق الزحام .


----------



## fauzi (28 يونيو 2014)

960 - قد يعتقد البعض بان الاهتمام بالأزياء هو شيء ٌ جديد ٌ على عالمنا ، لكن الحقيقة ان هذا الاهتمام كان يشغل الكثيرين منذ قرون طويلة . فقد كانت نساء مملكة يهوذا في زمن النبي اشعياء شبيهات ٍ بالنساء في وقتنا الحاضر من حيث شغفهن بالازياء وعبوديتهن للموضة الى درجة ٍ اغضبت الله وجعلته يرسل النبي اشعياء لتقويمهن . لاحظ العرض اللطيف الذي يقدمه الله لشعبه ِ والاسباب التي تدعونا لتوقير الله ، وبعض الاخطاء السيئة التي يحسن بنا تجنبها ، وكيف صار اشعياء خادما ً لله 


اشعياء 3 : 14 – 26 
14. الرب يدعو إلى القضاء شيوخ شعبه وحكامهم ، فيقول: ((أنتم الذين نهبتم الكروم وسلبتم المساكين وملأتم بيوتكم .
15. ما بالكم تسحقون شعبي وتطحنون وجوه البائسين ؟ يقول السيد الرب القدير .
16. ويقول الرب: ((يا لتشامخ بنات صهيون ! يمشين ممدودات الأعناق غامزات بالعيون . يخطرن في مشيتهن ويحجلن بخلاخل أقدامهن)).
17. إذا، سيضرب السيد الرب بالصلع هامات بنات صهيون ويعري عورتهن
18. وينزع في ذلك اليوم زينة الخلاخل والضفائر والأهاليل
19. والحلق والأساور والبراقع
20. والعصائب والخلاخل والمحارم والقوارير والتمائم
21. والخواتم وحلق الأنوف
22. والحلل والمعاطف والمناديل والحقائب
23. والمرايا والقمصان والعمائم والمآزر.
24. ويكون لهن النتن بدل الطيب ، والحبل بدل الحزام . والقرع بدل الجدائل ، وزنار المسح بدل الوشاح ، وقباحة الكي بدل الجمال .
25. ويسقط رجالك يا صهيون بالسيف ، وأبطالك في القتال .
26. وتئن أبوابك وتنوح وأنت خاوية قاعدة على الأرض .




لم تكن نبوات النبي اشعياء تدين النساء بسبب شرائهن للملابس الجميلة او الحلي والمجوهرات الثمينة او مساحيق التجميل ، بل انه كان يدين مواقفهن المتعجرفة واهتمامهن الزائد بانفسهن . إن الظهور بمظهر ٍ  حسن ليس شيئا ً خاطئا ً في حد ذاته لكن حينما نصبح مهووسين بمظهرنا الخارجي على حساب اطاعتنا لاوامر الله نكون قد تجاوزنا حدودنا وضللنا الطريق القويم . 
احرص على الحفاظ على التوازن بين مظهرك الخارجي واتمامك لاولوياتك ومسؤولياتك . تذكر بان الله يهتم بشخصيتك اكثر مما يهتم بمظهرك الخارجي . استخدم ما تملكه لمساعدة الآخرين لا للظهور بمظهر ٍ معين امامهم او لترك انطباع ٍ محدد ٍ لديهم .


----------



## fauzi (29 يونيو 2014)

961 - في كل ما حولنا نرى عمل الله ، يد الله . في الارض والسماء ، البر والبحر ، الكون والفلك ، الحيوان والطير والانسان . يد الله عملت ذلك كله وصنعته . يقول  داود النبي : " الَّذِي لَهُ الْبَحْرُ وَهُوَ صَنَعَهُ ، وَيَدَاهُ سَبَكَتَا الْيَابِسَةَ. " ( مزمور 95 : 5 ) يده قوية ، رمز كل قوة الله ، كل قدرة القدير ، اقوى من كل قوي . حين عاند فرعون الله وعصاه ، حين رفض ان يُطلق شعبه ، اخرجهم الله بيد ٍ قوية . يرنم داود  في مزموره 89 : 13 "  لَكَ ذِرَاعُ الْقُدْرَةِ. قَوِيَّةٌ يَدُكَ. مُرْتَفِعَةٌ يَمِينُكَ." المؤمنون محفوظون في يده ، يحتمون في كفه في أمان . لا يقوى على ايذائنا مؤذ ٍ ، لا يقدر على هزيمتنا عدو . مصائرنا بين اصابعه ، حياتنا منسوجة ً بانامله . يقول ايوب النبي : " الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ نَفَسُ كُلِّ حَيٍّ وَرُوحُ كُلِّ الْبَشَرِ." ( ايوب 12 : 10 ) ما أقوى يده وأقدر ذراعه وأشد يمينه . وما أرق يده وأرحم ذراعه وأحن يمينه . تحوطنا يده بحب ، وتحتضننا ذراعه برحمة وتعضدنا يمينه بحنان . اليد القوية التي تصد الاقوياء وتقاومهم هي نفسها التي تحوط الضعفاء وترحمهم . اليد التي تحارب وتعاقب تُنقذ وتخلّص . يقول داود النبي في مزموره 138 : 7 " تَمُدُّ يَدَكَ، وَتُخَلِّصُنِي يَمِينُكَ."  يد الله التي خلقت العالم تحفظك . يد الله التي صنعت الانسان تخلّصك . الله الذي رفع السماء وبسط الارض ،  الله الذي يحرك الشمس والاقمار والنجوم والفلك ، يمد اصابعه ويلمس اجسادنا وارواحنا بالشفاء . يجمع الطعام بانامله يُطعم الطير والسمك والانسان . وكما يقبض بيده على الكون ويحرك بها العالم ، يخلّص ، يلمس ، يربت ، يشفي ، يرحم . هو الله  ، ويده تعبّر عنه وتُفصح  عن قوته وعن رحمته ، عظيمة ٌ قادرة ، رقيقة ٌ غامرة .


----------



## fauzi (30 يونيو 2014)

962 - ما امهر الانسان في القاء اللوم على الآخرين حينما يُتهم بفعل شيء ٍ خاطئ . وللاسف الشديد فان بعض المؤمنين يفعلون الشيء نفسه دون ان يفكروا ولو للحظة ٍ واحدة في عواقب ما يفعلونه . لكن هذا ليس بالشيء الجديد على شعب الله ، فقد تنبأ النبي اشعياء بان شعب يهوذا سيبدأون بابعاد التهمة عن انفسهم وتوجيه الملامة لغيرهم حالما تحل عواقب خطاياهم على رؤوسهم 

اشعياء 8 : 11 – 22 
11. وأمسكني الرب بيده وأنذرني أن لا أسلك في طريق هذا الشعب ، فقال :
12. ((لا تقل ((خيانة)) لكل ما يقول له هذا الشعب ((خيانة)) . ولا تخف خوفه ولا تفزع فزعه.
13. قدس الرب القدير. وليكن هو خوفك وفزعك.
14. فأنا القدوس أكون حجر عثرة لبيتي إسرائيل كليهما وصخرة سقوط وفخا وشركا لسكان أورشليم.
15. فيعثر كثيرون منهم ويسقطون ويتحطمون ويتكسرون ويقعون في الفخ ويؤسرون)). وقال إشعيا:
16. ((وأنتم يا تلاميذي أدوا الشهادة واحفظوا الشريعة.
17. الرب حجب وجهه عن بيت يعقوب، ولكني أرجوه وأتوكل عليه.
18. ها أنا والأبناء الذين وهبهم لي الرب القدير الساكن في جبل صهيون ، آيات له ومعجزات في أرض إسرائيل.
19. فإذا قالوا لكم: ((أطلبوا الآيات والمعجزات من السحرة والعرافين الهامسين المتمتمين))، فقولوا لهم: ((أما كل شعب يطلب الآيات والمعجزات من إلهه؟ من يا ترى يطلب شيئا من الأموات لأجل الأحياء؟))
20. فاطلبوا أنتم يا تلاميذي شهادة الرب وشريعته من لا يفعل ذلك، فلا يضيء له الصبح.
21. يتيه في الأرض بائسا جائعا، وفي جوعه يغضب ويلعن ملكه وإلهه ويلتفت إلى فوق
22. وينظر إلى الأرض فإذا الشدة والظلمة وسواد الضيق البهيم الذي إليه يطردون.


لقد اصغى شعب اسرائيل الى الانبياء الكذبة عوضا عن الاصغاء  للنبي اشعياء ، ونتيجة لذلك فقد تاهوا في الارض بائسين جائعين ، وعندها راحوا  يلومون الله  على متاعبهم ومشاكلهم . وهكذا بعد ان رفضوا خطة الله لاجلهم حاولوا اتهامه ( اي الله ) بانه قد رفضهم . وللاسف الشديد فاننا نفعل الشيء نفسه في كثير ٍ من الاحيان ، فنحن نلوم الله على المشاكل التي جلبناها على رؤوسنا عوضا ً عن ان نعترف باننا نستحق ما اصابنا ، وعوضا  عن ان نقوم بعمل التغيييرات اللازمة على الفور .
كيف تتجاوب مع العواقب المؤلمة لقراراتك واختياراتك . كن صادقا ً مع نفسك ومع الله واعترف بخطاياك واطلب المغفرة  ، واعد تأكيد عهدك مع الرب .


----------



## fauzi (1 يوليو 2014)

963 - الله كلي الحكمة ِ والفهم والمعرفة . كل شيء ٍ له مكشوف ٌ ومعروف . يعرف ما لا يُعرَف ويدرك ما لا يُدرَك . لا يخفى عليه شيء ولا يصعب على فهمه ِ فهم . يعرف اسرار العالم وغوامضه ، فهو صنعه وصاغه ُ بنفسه . يعرف خفايا الانسان وافكاره ، فهو الذي نسجه في بطن امه . يعترف بذلك داود النبي فيقول " يَا رَبُّ ، قَدِ اخْتَبَرْتَنِي وَعَرَفْتَنِي .  أَنْتَ عَرَفْتَ جُلُوسِي وَقِيَامِي . فَهِمْتَ فِكْرِي مِنْ بَعِيدٍ. مَسْلَكِي وَمَرْبَضِي ذَرَّيْتَ ، وَكُلَّ طُرُقِي عَرَفْتَ. " ( مزمور 139 : 1 – 3 )  فكل شيء بالنسبة لي وبالنسبة لك مكشوف ٌ لدى الله . لا يخفى عليه شيء . داخلك وخارجك ، حاضرك ومستقبلك . يعرفك ويعرف كل ما يحتويك ، وكل ما يتصل بك . وانت ، هل تعرف الله ؟ ستقول طبعا ً أعرفه . كم قرأت وسمعت عنه ؟ السؤال لا عن ما تعرفه عنه بل عن ما اذا كنت تعرفه هو . سار فيلبس سنوات ٍ مع المسيح ولم يعرفه . سأله يوما ً سؤالا ً كشف جهله به ، قال : " يَا سَيِّدُ ، أَرِنَا الآبَ وَكَفَانَا " ( يوحنا 14 : 8 ) فعاتبه المسيح قائلا ً : " أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا هذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ ! " قد تكون قد سمعت عن الله وتعلمت مخافته وعبادته . قد تكون مواظبا ً على الصوم والصلاة وممارسة عمل الخير . وانت لا تعرفه كما قال بولس الرسول للاثينيين : الاله الذي تتقونه وتجهلونه "  فَالَّذِي تَتَّقُونَهُ وَأَنْتُمْ تَجْهَلُونَهُ ، هذَا أَنَا أُنَادِي لَكُمْ بِهِ. " ( اعمال 17 : 23 ) معرفة الله تستوجب شركة ً خاصة ً شخصية ً به . اتصالا ً وتداخلا ً  ، يسكن قلبك ويحيا فيك . اراد زكا ان يراه فاعتلى شجرة جميّز وتطلع اليه من بين الاغصان . لكن المسيح قال له : " يَا زَكَّا، أَسْرِعْ وَانْزِلْ ، لأَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَمْكُثَ الْيَوْمَ فِي بَيْتِكَ ." ( لوقا 19 : 5 ) لا يمكن ان تعرف الله من بعيد ، اقترب منه ، اجلس معه ، افتح قلبك له ، تبدأ علاقة ً شخصية ً معه ، وتعرفه كما يعرفك ، وتحبه كما يحبك .


----------



## fauzi (2 يوليو 2014)

964 - وقف العالم مشدوها ً حينما هبط رواد المركبة الفضائية ابولو على سطح القمر للمرة الاولى . وقد كان ذلك انجازا ً عظيما ًبالفعل لانه كان شيئا ً يحدث  لاول مرة ٍ في تاريخ البشرية . لكن هذا الحدث عزز الاعتقاد بأن العلم يمكن ان ينقذ من جميع الامراض . كان هناك اعتقاد ٌ مشابه ٌ لدى شعب دمشق في القديم ، فقد كانوا يصنعون الاصنام ويعبدونها لأنهم اداروا ظهورهم لله .  فقد انبأهم الله بأنباء ٍ محزنة 

اشعياء 17 
1 – 7 
12 – 14 

1. وحي على دمشق : دمشق تزال من بين المدن ، فتكون رجمة من الحجارة .
2. مدنها تهجر إلى الأبد ، فتكون مربضا للقطعان ولا أحد يرعبها .
3. إسرائيل تفقد حصن دفاعها ، والملك يزول من دمشق وسائر آرام ، فينحط مجدها كمجد بني إسرائيل . هكذا يقول الرب القدير .
4. وفي ذلك اليوم يخبو مجد بيت إسرائيل ويقل بعد كثرة ،
5. فيكون كما إذا جمع الحصاد السنابل وترك لقاطها في وادي رفايم ،
6. أو كما إذا نفضت زيتونة وبقيت حبتان أو ثلاث في رأس غصن ، وأربع أو خمس في فروعها المثمرة . هكذا يقول الرب إله إسرائيل .
7. في ذلك اليوم يلتفت الإنسان إلى خالقه وتنظر عيناه إلى قدوس إسرائيل ، 
.
.
.
.
 12 . ويل لكم في شعوب كثيرة صخبها كصخب البحار ومن أمم تعج عجيج المياه الغزيرة ،
13. يزجرها الرب فتهرب بعيدا وتذهب هباء منثورا كالقش في مهب رياح الجبال ، وكالتبن في وجه العاصفة .
14. في المساء تنشر الهول ، وفي الصباح باكرا لا يكون شيء . هذا نصيب الذين يسلبوننا وحظ من ينهبون أرضنا .



كان شعب دمشق في القديم يضعون رجائهم واملهم في اصنامهم وقوتهم الذاتية . لهذا فقد كانت رسالة الله لهم من خلال نبيه اشعياء هي ان مدنهم ستهدم بالكامل وتصبح خرابا ً . لقد تحول اهل دمشق في القديم عن الاله القادر على تخليصهم وانقاذهم وراحوا يتكلون على انفسهم وعلى تلك الالهة الباطلة التي هي من صنع ايديهم .
كثيرا ً ما نتكل على معرفتنا وعلى التقنيات الحديثة : اجهزة الحاسوب الاسرع والادوية الاكثر فعالية وغيرها . ونضع رجائنا فيها لتخليصنا من امراضنا ومتاعبنا . لكن الاتكال على التقنيات البشرية عوضا ً عن الاتكال على الله هو خطأ ٌ كبير ، بل هو اشبه ما يكون بعبادة الاصنام . وهذا لا يعني ان الوسائل التقنية الجيدة ليس لها مكان ٌ في حياتنا ن لكن لا ينبغي علينا ان نجعلها الهة ً تسود علينا . لهذا انظر نظرة تقدير ٍ واحترام ٍ للتقدم العلمي لكن لا تنحني له .


----------



## fauzi (3 يوليو 2014)

965 - حين اتلفت حولي وارى الاخوة يتقاتلون ويحاربون بعضهم اتسائل : اين الحب ؟
-	الحب موجود ، لكن الحسد والحقد والكره موجود ٌ ايضا ً .
-	 حين توجد المحبة ترحل الكراهية ، لا يسكنان معا ً ابدا ً .
-	وهل تلغي المحبة الكراهية  ، هما موجودان معا ً ؟ - اعظم صفات المحبة انها  صدى ًً وانعكاس إن ارسلتها تعد لك ، فالمحب لا بد ان يُحب أهذا ما تعنيه ؟ 
-	تماما ً كصدى الصوت ،  مثل انعكاس الصورة في المرآة 
- هذا صحيح ، فان رميتُ احدا ً بزهرة لا يمكن ان يرميني بحجر ، هكذا يقول يوحنا الرسول " أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لِنُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا، لأَنَّ الْمَحَبَّةَ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ، وَكُلُّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ فَقَدْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ وَيَعْرِفُ اللهَ. وَمَنْ لاَ يُحِبُّ لَمْ يَعْرِفِ اللهَ، لأَنَّ اللهَ مَحَبَّةٌ." (1 يوحنا 4 : 7 ، 8  ) وفي صليب المسيح تجسدت المحبة ، اكتست لحما ً ودما ً واصبح الله محبة . لم تعد المحبة صفة لله بل ذاتا ً له ، شخص الله ، الله المحبة . ويكشف الله لنا ذاته حين يبين لنا محبته . يقول بولس الرسول " اللهَ بَيَّنَ مَحَبَّتَهُ لَنَا، لأَنَّهُ وَنَحْنُ بَعْدُ خُطَاةٌ مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا " ( رومية 5 : 8 ) كشف الله لنا ذاته في موت المسيح ، اعلن لنا ذاته في موت المسيح " لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. " ( يوحنا 3 : 16 ) بذل المسيح ، صليب المسيح مقياس لمحبة الله ، احب حتى بذل . ويريدنا الله ان نكون مثله نحب كما احب . ويقول لنا في رسالة يوحنا الاولى 3 : 16 " بِهذَا قَدْ عَرَفْنَا الْمَحَبَّةَ: أَنَّ ذَاكَ وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِنَا ، فَنَحْنُ يَنْبَغِي لَنَا أَنْ نَضَعَ نُفُوسَنَا لأَجْلِ الإِخْوَةِ. " كما وضع نفسه نضع نفوسنا ، كما احب حتى بذل نحب حتى نبذل . فلماذا الكراهية ، لماذا التقاتل ، لماذا الحسد والحقد والحرب ؟ . دع الله المحبة يحيا فيك . تحب لأن الله محبة . قدم لاخيك الحب يرتد لك فيحبك اخوك ، وتختفي الحروب والمشاحنات وتتحول الرصاصات الى قبلات .


----------



## fauzi (4 يوليو 2014)

966 - هل تبكي اثناء مشاهدتك للافلام ؟ ان البعض يفعلون ذلك حيث تنهمر دموعهم وتسيل انوفهم رغما ً عنهم . والحقيقة هي ان الناس يبكون حينما تسيطر عليهم عواطفهم . في هذه الآيات يبكي النبي اشعياء  على شعب الله لانهم يدمرون انفسهم بايديهم 


اشعياء 22 : 1 – 14 
1. وحي على وادي الرؤيا: ما لشعبك جميعا صعدوا إلى السطوح
2. يا مدينة كلها ضوضاء، يا بلدة عجاجة زاهرة؟ لا قتلاك قتلى السيف ولا موتاك موتى الحرب.
3. حكامك هربوا جميعا وما أطلقوا سهما واحدا، وأبطالك وقعوا أسرى وهم منهزمون بعيدا.
4. فأقول: ((دعوني وشأني، فأبكي بكاء مرا. لا تحاولوا تعزيتي عن دمار شعبي)).
5. للسيد الرب القدير يوم ذعر وبؤس وفوضى في وادي الرؤيا، وأسوار تخترق وصراخ يسمع في الجبال.
6. عيلام تحمل الجعبة وترسل مركباتها ورجالها وفرسانها، وقير تشهر ترسها،
7. فتمتلئ أجمل أوديتك يا يهوذا بالمركبات وتصطف الفرسان أمام أبوابك.
8. وهكذا تنتهك حرمة يهوذا. وفي ذلك اليوم تتفقدون السلام في بيت الغابة،
9. وتنظرون كم تكاثرت الشقوق في سور مدينة داود. وتجمعون مياه البركة السفلى
10. وتعدون بيوت أورشليم وتهدمون بعضها لتحصين السور.
11. وتصنعون خزانا بين السورين لمياه البركة العتيقة. ولكنكم لا تلتفتون إلى الذي فعل ذلك ولا تعتبرون الذي أعده من قديم الزمان.
12. وفي ذلك اليوم يدعوكم السيد الرب القدير إلى البكاء والنحيب وحلق الرؤوس والتحزم بالمسوح.
13. ولكنكم تنصرفون إلى الفرح والابتهاج وذبح البقر ونحر الغنم وأكل اللحم وشرب الخمر وتقولون: ((دعونا نأكل ونشرب، لأننا غدا نموت)).
14. فأعلن الرب القدير في أذني قوله: ((لن أغفر لهم هذا الجرم حتى يموتوا)). هكذا يقول السيد الرب القدير.



قام النبي اشعياء بتوصيل رسالة الله الى شعب يهوذا ، لكن هذا لا يعني انه كان مجرد ساعي بريد بل انه كان يهتم اهتماما ً شديدا ً بشعبه ، فقد عرف النبي اشعياء ان الشعب سيعاني من الدينونة بسبب عدم اصغائه لتحذيرات الرب . وقد احزن هذا الامر قلب اشعياء وجعله يذرف الدموع عليهم . هل فكرت يوما في التقرب من شخص ٍ ما ثم تراجعت عن ذلك خوفا ً من تتأذى بسببه ؟ قد يغويك ابليس احيانا ً بأن تعزل نفسك عن الاذى عن طريق  تجنب جميع العلاقات الحميمة ، لكن الله يريدك ان تكون مثل اشعياء أي ان تكون محبا ً للآخرين . صحيح ان محبة الآخرين قد تنطوي على خطر التألم معهم او الحزن عليهم بسبب خياراتهم الخاطئة ، لكن يجب عليك ان تكون مستعدا ً للمجازفة واترك النتائج بين يدي الله . 


[YOUTUBE]1c6Uy3nPowY&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (5 يوليو 2014)

967 - البعض يعتبرون الايمان هلوسة وغيبوبة ً وجهلا ً ، ويرون المؤمنين محدودي التفكير ، صغار العقول ، جهلة . الايمان ليس كذلك ، لا هلوسة ولا جهل ولا الغاء ٌ للعقل . الايمان كما يقول الكتاب المقدس "  هُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى." ( عبرانيين 11 : 1 ) الثقة اي التأكد مما سيحدث والتيقن بما لا نراه . ويقول ايضا ً " بِالإِيمَانِ نَفْهَمُ أَنَّ الْعَالَمِينَ أُتْقِنَتْ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ "  الايمان ثقة ويقين وفهم ،  الايمان لا يلغي العقل ، الايمان ليس ضد العقل ، الايمان فوق العقل . هناك اشياء صعبة الفهم لكنها ليست ضد الفهم ، الجاذبية ،  جاذبية الارض هل تراها ؟ كيف تعقلها ؟ هي موجودة لا تراها عيوننا لكنها تسقط الاشياء بقوتها . واشعة الشمس هل تراها ؟ هل تلمسها ، هل تقبض عليها يدك ؟ لكنها تنير العالم حولنا ، تدفئ الحياة  ، تحرق ، تقتل ، تحيي . الله لا يريدنا ان نلغي عقولنا ونغلق اذهاننا . بالعكس الله اله فكر ٍ وعقل ٍ وذهن يريدنا على شاكلته مفكرين . يقول بولس الرسول " أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ، لاَ تَكُونُوا أَوْلاَدًا فِي أَذْهَانِكُمْ، بَلْ كُونُوا أَوْلاَدًا فِي الشَّرِّ، وَأَمَّا فِي الأَذْهَانِ فَكُونُوا كَامِلِينَ. " ( 1 كورنثوس 14 : 20 ) كلام الله كلام عقل ٍ وفكر ، منطق ٍ ومحبة لا بد ان نقرأه ُ بعقولنا ونفهمه ُ بعقولنا ونتبعه ُ بعقولنا . العقل يمجد الله . استخدام العقل يعظّم ويعلي  الله . العبادة عبادة عقلية والايمان ايمان ٌ بالعقل ، بالمعرفة . معرفة الله بالعقل تقودنا الى الايمان به والاتكال عليه  . يقول داود النبي في المزمور  9 : 10 " 
وَيَتَّكِلُ عَلَيْكَ الْعَارِفُونَ اسْمَكَ، لأَنَّكَ لَمْ تَتْرُكْ طَالِبِيكَ يَا رَبُّ. " نعرفه اولا ً ، نثق به ونؤمن به ثم نتكل عليه ونعبده . الايمان نتاج المعرفة ، نتاج العقل المفكر الواعي . اعرف الله اولا ً ، افهمه ثم آمن به واقبله ُ تُصبح مؤمنا ً واعيا ً عاقلا ً متسع الفكر وعظيم الفهم . العاقل يؤمن بالله ويا حسن اختياره ،  والجاهل ينكره و يهمله   ويا بئس مصيره .


----------



## fauzi (6 يوليو 2014)

968 - يعتقد البعض ان الرجل الحقيقي هو صاحب الوجه المتجهم والقلب القاسي الذي لا تهتز مشاعره لأي مؤثر . لكن منذ بضعة سنوات بدأت هذه النظرة بالتغير لدى الكثيرين .  وهكذا فقد اصبح من المألوف في وقتنا الحاضر ان نرى رجالا ً يعبرون عن مشاعرهم ويتمتعون برهافة حس ويهتمون بغيرهم . فكما انه من المألوف ان ترى رجالا ً يضحكون  ، صار من المألوف ايضا ً ان ترى رجالا ً يبكون .


اشعياء 28 
17 – 19 
23 – 29 
17. وأجعل العدل ميزانا والحق معيارا، فيجرف البرد ملجأ الكذب وتطفو المياه على ما استتر.
18. ويلغى عهدكم مع الموت ويبطل ميثاقكم مع الهاوية. فيدوسكم السيل إذاعبر.
19. يأخذكم كلما عبر صباحا فصباحا، نهارا وليلا، ويكون حتى سماع خبره مخيفا.
.
.
.
23. أصغوا واسمعوا صوتي! أنصتوا واسمعوا قولي !
24. أكل يوم يفلح الفلاح أرضه ويشقها ويمهدها للزرع ؟
25. أم أنه إذا سوى وجهها بذر العدس ، وذر الكمون وألقى الحنطة في أتلامها والشعير في مكانه والفول في أطرافها ؟
26. إلهه يعلمه ذلك ويرشده،
27. كما يعلمه ويرشده أن العدس لا يدرس بالنورج ولا تدار بكرة العجلة على الكمون ، بل يخبط العدس والكمون بالعصا.
28. والحنطة لا تضرب ضربا ولا تداس دوسا، وإنما يجر عليها النورج فلا تسحق .
29. هذه الحكمة ومثيلاتها جاءت من عند الرب القدير وهو عجيب المشورة عظيم الفهم .




يستخدم المزارع بعض الادوات الخاصة لزرع وقلع النباتات الرقيقة الهشة كي لا يتلفها . وهكذا فهو يراعي رقة هذه النباتات وهشاشتها . وبالطريقة نفسها فان الله يراعي جميع ظروفنا وضعفاتنا كما ورد في  ( اشعياء 28 : 23 – 29 )ويتعامل مع كل واحد منا بحساسية ٍ مرهفة . وينبغي علينا نحن ايضا ً ان نتبع مثال الله حينما نتعامل مع الآخرين ، لأن كل شخص ٍ يحتاج الى معاملة ٍ مختلفة ٍ عن سواه ، وبالتالي فإن الامر يستدعي ان نكون مرهفي الحس في تعاملنا مع الآخرين . 
حاول ان تكون مرهف الحس اتجاه الاشخاص الذين هم من حولك واتجاه احتياجاتهم ، واحرص على عدم استضعاف الضعفاء او التذلل للاقوياء . كذلك انتبه الى المعاملة الخاصة التي يحتاجها كل شخص ، وحاول ان تراعي ظروفه ُ قدر الامكان  ، فإن نجحت في ذلك يمكنك حينئذ  ان تنشئ علاقات ٍ  سليمة ً مع الآخرين وأن ترشد الضالين منهم الى المسيح .


----------



## fauzi (7 يوليو 2014)

969 - حين نفكر في الله ، نفكر فيه قويا قادرا ً خالقا ً حافظا ً . قدوس ٌ  بار ٌ  ساميا ً عاليا ً حكيما ً عليما ً حاكما ً عادلا ً محبا ً ، الله يحب ، الله محبة ومحبة الله ذات الله ،  لا صفة ً من صفاته ولا اسما ً  ضمن اسمائه بل  المحبة ُ الله ، وحين يحب فهو يكشف لنا عن نفسه ، يعلن عن ذاته . يقول لنا : " مَحَبَّةً أَبَدِيَّةً أَحْبَبْتُكِ " ( ارميا 31 : 3 ) ولأنه هو الابدي الازلي ، هكذا محبة الله ابدية ازلية  ، منذ وجوده ولن تزول لأنه دائم ٌ لا يزول . بركاته ليست عطاء ً فقط بل اعلان ، ورحمته ُ ليست حنانا ً فقط بل بيان . العطاء اعلان ٌ عن محبته والرحمة نتاج ٌ لمحبته . 
" مَحَبَّةً أَبَدِيَّةً أَحْبَبْتُكِ ، مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ أَدَمْتُ لَكِ الرَّحْمَةَ."  دوام المحبة ودوام الرحمة . الشمس ترسل اشعتها دفئا ً ونورا ً  لتكشف محبة الله . الماء والهواء ، قطرات الماء  ونسمات الهواء تعلن محبة الله  . الجبل والمحيط . الشجرة والثمرة والزهرة  تُظهر محبة الله . الحيوان والنبات . الديناصور واليمامة والنملة تبين محبة الله . فلا تنظر الى عطايا الله وبركاته كهبات ٍ من السيد للعبد . ولا تعتبر رحمة الله  وعنايته  مسؤولية الخالق للمخلوق  بل حب ، محبة ،  والمحبة قوية ٌ قادرة ٌ  حنونة ٌ رحيمة  . محبة الله تدير الكون  ،  تحرك النجوم والاقمار  والافلاك  . محبة الله تحفظ الحياة  ، ترفع الجبال  وتنزل الامطار  وتحكم دقات قلب الانسان  وتدفع الدم في عروقه  وتحرك رئتيه وتحفظ اعضائه  ، تؤدي مهامها في نظام . تضع بين اصابعه العوالم  وتدور في كفه الاجرام  وتسقط من فرجات اصابعه ِ حبة ُ قمح ٍ  وقطرة ماء لعصفور ٍ جوعان . هذا هو الله ، هذه محبة الله  . ارفع قلبك له دائما ً  واعبده ُ  ،  ومد يدك تتمتع وتنعّم بمحبته .


----------



## fauzi (8 يوليو 2014)

970 - هل سبق ان تأذيت بسبب شخص ٍ لم يحفظ وعده معك ؟ ما من شك ان الاشخاص الذين نجوا من هذا الاذى ومن مثل هذه الجروح هم اشخاص ٌ محظوظون . بالمقابل هناك اشخاص ٌ عانوا وسيعانون الى الابد من تلك الجروح وستبقى الذكريات المؤلمة تطاردهم او انهم سيندمون او سيحملون ضغينة ً في قلوبهم طيلة حياتهم . تتحدث الآيات التالية عن ناقضي الوعود وضحاياهم . وقد حمل النبي اشعياء رسالة دينونة الى آشور التي نقضت وعدها معاهدة سلام . كما انه حمل رسالة رجاء ٍ وعزاء وسلام لشعب الله الذي كان ضحية  نقض هذا الوعد 

اشعياء 33 
1 – 6 
10 – 16 
1. لك الويل يا مدمرا لا يدمر، يا ناهبا لا ينهبه أحد! ستدمر حين تكف عن التدمير، وتنهب حين تفرغ من النهب.
2. إرحمنا يا رب ، إياك انتظرنا. كن ذراعنا في كل صباح وخلاصنا في زمن الضيق .
3. من دوي صوتك تهرب الشعوب ، وعند قيامك تتبدد الأمم .
4. فتجمع غنائمهم جمع الجراد ، وكقفز الجنادب يقفز عليها.
5. تعالى الرب ساكن العلاء ، مالئ صهيون إنصافا وعدلا
6. الرب أمان لك في الحياة وفيض خلاص وحكمة وعلم ، ومخافته تكون كنزك.
.
.
.
.

10. لكن الرب يقول: ((الآن أقوم . الآن أرتفع وأتعالى .
11. تحبلون بالحشيش وتلدون التبن ، وأنفاسكم نار تأكلهم
12. وتكون الشعوب كالكلس المحترق ، وكشوك مقطوع يحرق بالنار.
13. إسمعوا أيها البعيدون ما صنعت ، واعرفوا أيها القريبون جبروتي .
14. فزع الخاطئون في صهيون ، واجتاحت الرعدة الكافرين . من منا يسكن في النار الآكلة ، أو يقيم في المواقد الأبدية ؟
15. أما السالكون طريق العدل ، المتكلمون كلام الاستقامة ، الرافضون مكاسب الظلم، النافضون أيديهم من الرشوة ، المغلقون آذانهم عن خبر الجريمة ، المغمضون أعينهم عن رؤية الشر ،
16. فهم يسكنون في الأعالي وحماهم معاقل النسور . ويكون خبزهم مرزوقا ، وماؤهم مكفول لهم .


وقع حكام  آشور تحت قصاص الله لانهم نقضوا وعودهم وما اشبه حالنا  بحال حكام آشور هؤلاء فما اسهل ان نتوقع الافضل من الآخرين في حين لا نطالب انفسنا الا بأقل القليل ،  لكن الله يحمل الوعود على محمل الجد  وهو يطالبنا بان نكون عادلين ومنصفين ،  كذلك فان نقض الوعود لايجلب سوى انعدام الثقة وتدمير العلاقات بين الناس . 
اتخذ قرارا ً الآن بأن تحفظ وعودك على الدوام . اتبع معايير الصدق والنزاهة  وعامل الناس كما تحب ان يعاملوك .


----------



## fauzi (9 يوليو 2014)

971 - السلام نادر ٌ الآن   في العالم وغير موجود . بلاد الدنيا جميعها مغطاة بغلالة من الدم ، والانسان يعيش في خوف ٍ وخطر وتهديد بالموت . ويتمسك باوهام حكامه  او تدخل  المؤسسات الدولية ، وليس للانسان رجاء في اي انسان ، الرجاء وحده في الله ، في وعوده ِ وعهوده ، في عنايته ورعايته  ، في محبته واهتمامه  .  يقول الله في سفر هوشع " وَأَقْطَعُ لَهُمْ عَهْدًا فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ مَعَ حَيَوَانِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ وَدَبَّابَاتِ الأَرْضِ، وَأَكْسِرُ الْقَوْسَ وَالسَّيْفَ وَالْحَرْبَ مِنَ الأَرْضِ، وَأَجْعَلُهُمْ يَضْطَجِعُونَ آمِنِينَ." ( هوشع 2 : 18 ) في هذا وحده املنا في السلام ورجائنا في الامان  . في كلام الله ووعوده في قدرة الله وسلطانه . في ذلك اليوم ، اليوم الذي يحدده هو يُصبح الحيوان المفترس اليفا والنسر الكاسر يمامة . تحول الحية السامة نابها بعيدا ً والوحش القاتل مخلبه . ينكسر القوس ، ينام السيف ،  يصمت المدفع . يختفي الخوف ، يتراجع الحقد ، يجف الدمع . ويزحف الانسان الى حضن الراحة ، ويغمض عينيه ويرقد هادئا ً متلحفا ً بامان ، وينام في عمق لأنه " يُعْطِي حَبِيبَهُ نَوْمًا. " ( مزمور 127 : 2 ) ويربض ، يربض في هناء " فِي مَرَاعٍ خُضْرٍ يُرْبِضُنِي " ( مزمور 23 : 2 ) إن رأيت العالم يغلي حولك ويفور ، وعلت اصوات الحروب وسال الدم كالبحور ، وارتفعت النيران  وزأرت المدافع  وهبطت القنابل حولك وانتشرت الكراهية وساد الشر وامتلأ الجو بغيوم ٍ سوداء . ارفع رأسك اليه وتمسك بوعده لك واطلب عونه وترجى تدخله وانتظر خلاصه فيهوي بيده ِ على اعداء السلام يحطمهم ، ويفتح راحته لك يحملك في كفه ، فتنام سالما ً ، تضطجع آمنا ً في عناية الله وسلام الله .


----------



## fauzi (10 يوليو 2014)

972 - كيف تعرف ما اذا كان احد الاشخاص يكذب عليك ام لا ؟ غالبا ً لا يمكنك ذلك ، وهنا تكمن المشكلة ، فليس من السهل على المرء ان يكتشف المخادعين  من مظهرهم الخارجي . كان ينبغي على حزقيا  وهو احد الملوك الصالحين ان يتعامل مع شخص ٍ مخادع ٍ هنا الا وهو القائد العام لجيش آشور . وبحسب رأي هذا القائد العام فإن حزقيا شخص ٌ سافل ٌ حيث وصفه بانه قائد ٌ عديم الكفائة وبأنه عار ٌ على الله . اقرأ هذا المقطع لترى ما اذا كان حزقيا سيصدق كلام هذا القائد ام انه سيصدق كلام الله 

اشعياء 37 : 9 – 38
9. ثم قيل للملك إن ترهاقة ملك كوش خرج لمقاتلته فأرسل وفدا إلى حزقيا يقول :
10. ((لا تدع إلهك الذي تتكل عليه يخدعك بقوله لك : لن تسقط أورشليم في يد ملك أشور .
11. فأنت ولا شك سمعت بما فعل ملوك أشور بجميع البلدان وكيف دمروها، فهل تنجو أنت ؟
12. والأمم التي أهلكها آبائي هل أنقذتها آلهتها ، كجوزان وحاران وراصف وأبناء عدن الذين في تلسار؟
13. أين ملوك حماة وأرفاد ومدينة سفروايم وهينع وعوة ؟))
14. فأخذ حزقيا الرسائل من يد رسل ملك أشور وقرأها وصعد إلى بيت الرب وفتح الرسائل أمام الرب ،
15. وصلى فقال :
16. ((يا ربنا القدير إله إسرائيل الجالس على الكروبيم ! أنت وحدك إله ممالك الأرض . أنت صنعت السماوات والأرض .
17. أمل أذنيك يا رب واسمع . إفتح عينيك وانظر واستمع إلى أقوال سنحاريب التي أرسلها ليهينك بها أنت الله الحي .
18. نعم يا رب إن ملوك أشور خربوا جميع الأمم وبلدانها
19. وألقوا آلهتها في النار. فما هي بآلهة، بل خشب وحجارة صنعتها أيدي الناس.
20. والآن أيها الرب إلهنا، خلصنا من يديه لتعلم ممالك الأرض كلها أنك أنت الرب وحدك)).
21. فأرسل إشعيا بن آموص إلى حزقيا الملك يقول له: ((إستجاب الرب إله إسرائيل لصلاتك))،
22. وهذا ما قاله على سنحاريب ملك أشور: ((تزدريك وتسخر منك البكر ابنة صهيون، تميل برأسها عنك ابنة أورشليم.
23. من عيرت وعلى من جدفت؟ على من رفعت صوتك وإلى من تطلعت شامخا بعينيك؟ أنا قدوس إسرائيل.
24. أنا الرب الذي عيرته على لسان رجالك وقلت متفاخرا: بكل مراكبي صعدت رؤوس جبال لبنان، وقطعت أطول أرزه، وأفضل سروه، ووصلت إلى أقصى أعاليه وإلى مجاهل غابه.
25. وحفرت آبارا في ديار غريبة، وجففت ببطن قدمي جميع أنهار مصر.
26. والآن فاسمع: أنا هو الذي تصور هذا كله ودبره من قديم الزمان وأنجزه على يدك في الزمن الحاضر لهدم المدن المحصنة حتى تصير تلالا من الحجارة
27. فيما سكانها أيديهم قصيرة، عاجزون مخزون كعشب الحقل وكالنبات الأخضر وحشيش السطوح الذي يلفحه الريح قبل نموه.
28. ((ولكني عالم بقيامك وقعودك، وخروجك ودخولك، وهيجانك علي
29. وعجرفتك التي وصل خبرها عاليا إلى أذني. ولذلك أضع حلقة في أنفك ولجاما بين شفتيك، وأردك في الطريق التي جئت منها)).
30. ثم قال إشعيا لحزقيا: ((وهذه علامة لك: تأكل في هذه السنة حنطة برية، وفي السنة الثانية ما يخلف منها، وفي السنة الثالثة تزرعون وتحصدون وتغرسون كروما وتأكلون ثمارها.
31. ويعود الناجون من ذرية يهوذا يغرسون جذورهم في الأرض ويخرجون ثمرهم من فوق.
32. فمن أورشليم تخرج البقية ومن جبل صهيون يخرج الناجون. غيرة الرب القدير تفعل هذا.
33. لذلك يقول الرب على ملك أشور: لن يدخل هذه المدينة، ولا يرمي إليها سهما، ولا يتقدم عليها بترس، ولا ينصب عليها مترسة.
34. لكن في الطريق التي جاء منها يرجع، وإلى هذه المدينة لا يدخل.
35. فأحمي هذه المدينة وأخلصها من أجلي ومن أجل داود عبدي)).
36. وخرج ملاك الرب وقتل من جيش أشور مئة ألف وخمسة وثمانين ألفا. فلما طلع الصباح كانوا جميعا جثثا هامدة.
37. فانصرف سنحاريب ملك أشور راجعا إلى عاصمته نينوى.
38. وفيما هو ساجد في معبد نسروخ إلهه، قتله أدرملك وشرآصر ابناه بالسيف وهربا إلى أرض أراراط. وملك آسرحدون ابنه مكانه.




لقد حاول القائد العام للجيش الآشوري ان يقنع الملك حزقيا بعدم المقاومة . كما انه ادعى بأن حزقيا قد قد اهان الله حينما حطم الاصنام وجعل الشعب يتعبدون في اورشليم فقط كما ورد في اشعياء 36 : 7  لكن حزقيا كان يعرف حقيقة الامر، فقد سعى في اصلاحاته تلك الى القضاء على عبادة الآلهة الباطلة لكي يعبد الشعب الاله الحي الحقيقي الواحد كما ينبغي ، وبالتالي فاما ان ذلك القائد الآشوري لم يكن يعرف من هو الله الحي الحقيقي او انه اراد خداع الشعب وايهامهم بانهم قد اغضبوا الها اعظم من الههم . لكن حزقيا كان يعرف الله ويعرف كلمته جيدا ً الى الدرجة التي تمكنه من تمييز الحقيقة  من الكذب . وهكذا فقد فشلت خطة القائد العام للجيش الآشوري .
افعل ما فعله حزقيا ولا تكن ساذجا ً . ادرس كلمة الله بعناية ٍ وشغف . فحينما تعرف ما يقوله الله  فلن  تصدق اية اكاذيب تسمعها من هنا او هناك .


----------



## fauzi (11 يوليو 2014)

973 - حين كان يعقوب هاربا ً في الارض مشردا ً مطرودا ً ، وهو في وسط البرية لا مأوى ولا زاد او عتاد ، نام على حجر ، نام خوفا ً ، نام يأسا ً ، نام حزنا ً . في وسط الليل محاطا ً بالضياع  ، وحيدا ً منبوذا ً 
 "  وَرَأَى حُلْمًا ، وَإِذَا سُلَّمٌ مَنْصُوبَةٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَرَأْسُهَا يَمَسُّ السَّمَاءَ، وَهُوَذَا مَلاَئِكَةُ اللهِ صَاعِدَةٌ وَنَازِلَةٌ عَلَيْهَا. وَهُوَذَا الرَّبُّ وَاقِفٌ عَلَيْهَا، فَقَالَ: «أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ أَبِيكَ وَإِلهُ إِسْحَاقَ. الأَرْضُ الَّتِي أَنْتَ مُضْطَجِعٌ عَلَيْهَا أُعْطِيهَا لَكَ وَلِنَسْلِكَ. وَيَكُونُ نَسْلُكَ كَتُرَابِ الأَرْضِ، وَتَمْتَدُّ غَرْبًا وَشَرْقًا وَشَمَالاً وَجَنُوبًا، وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِيكَ وَفِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكَ، وَأَحْفَظُكَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ، وَأَرُدُّكَ إِلَى هذِهِ الأَرْضِ، لأَنِّي لاَ أَتْرُكُكَ حَتَّى أَفْعَلَ مَا كَلَّمْتُكَ بِهِ»." ( تكوين 28 : 12  - 15   ) 

 هجر الناس وهجره الناس ، لكن الله لم يتركه ، لم يهجره . جائه ويده ُ ممتلئة بالبركات ، حماية ً ورعاية . وهبه الارض ووعده بالنسل ، ملئه بالبركة . هذا الوعد ليس خاصا ً بيعقوب ، هذا الوعد لك انت ايضا ًُُ . إن كنت متعبا ً ، إن ارخيت جسدك على الحجر ، إن كنت بلا مأوى ضائعا ً تائها ً مشردا ً في الأرض ، تأكد أن الله يراك وسط الخلاء المتسع المترامي ، واعلم ان يده ستصل اليك مهما ابتعدت واختفيت . سوف يهبك الارض تمتلكها ، ويعطيك الراحة والأمان والبركة . ايها المتعب : استرح بين ذراعيه . ايها الخائف الشارد : استلق ِ في قبضته ، الق ِ براسك على وسادة  وعوده وعهوده . ارقد في سلام وانظر بالايمان الى الهك  وهو ينزل اليك من السماء سلما ً من نور ، ويسخر ملائكته لتصعد وتنزل كي تخدمك .  ان الله حي يعطيك ما تحتاج واكثر . وتمتع بامانه وحمايته فهو يسيج بقوته حولك . املأ يديك بنعمه ، ببركاته ، وامسح قلبك بأمانه وبإيمانه .


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (12 يوليو 2014)

الله يرى كل شئ كيف لا وهو الله اللامحدود في وجوده وعظيم في خلائقه ومجيد في اعماله وكريم في هباته وهو يعلم باحتياجاتنا كلها وهو الهةامين وعادل يسددها كلها لنا قبل ان نساله ذلك فقط علينا ان نثق بوعوده وهي وعود صادقة وليست كلام ووعوده هي لنا ولاولادنا ستحقق باسم الرب يسوع المسيح امين


----------



## fauzi (12 يوليو 2014)

974 - ما اكثر الاشياء التي تتعب الناس سواء أكانت جداول الاعمال المضغوطة او التغذية السيئة او المشاكل الصحية او عناء تربية الاطفال الصغار او مجرد بلوغ سن الشيخوخة . ما هي الاشياء التي تجعلك تشعر بالتعب او الضعف ؟ في اشعياء الاصحاح 40 حتى الاصحاح 48 سوف تقرأ عن شعب ٍ متعب ٍ ، شعب اسرائيل وشعب يهوذا يعانيان مرارة السبي في بابل ، فقد مضى على سبيهم وقت ٌ طويل ، وها هو النبي اشعياء يأتيهم بكلمات التشجيع والعزاء 

اشعياء 40 
1 – 5 
9 – 11 
27 – 31 
1. عزوا، عزوا، شعبي ، يقول الرب إلهكم .
2. طيبوا قلب أورشليم. بشروها بنهاية أيام تأديبها وبالعفو عما ارتكبت من إثم وبأنها وفت للرب ضعفين جزاء خطاياها .
3. صوت صارخ في البرية : هيئوا طريق الرب مهدوا في البادية دربا قويما لإلهنا.
4. كل واد يرتفع. كل جبل وتل ينخفض . يصير المعوج قويما ووعر الأرض سهلا،
5. فيظهر مجد الرب ويراه جميع البشر معا، لأن الرب تكلم.

.
.
. 9. إصعدوا على جبل عال يا مبشري صهيون ! إرفعوا صوتكم مدويا ، يا مبشري أورشليم! إرفعوه ولا تخافوا.قولوا لمدائن يهوذا : ها هو الرب إلهكم
10. آت وذراعه قاضية . تتقدمه مكافأته لكم ويحمل جزاءه معه.
11. يرعى قطعانه كالراعي ويجمع صغارها بذراعه ، يحملها حملا في حضنه ويقود مرضعاتها على مهل .
.
.
.
27. فلماذا تزعم يا يعقوب ؟ لماذا تقول يا إسرائيل : ((طريقي تخفى على الرب وحقي يجهله إلهي؟))
28. أما عرفت ؟ أما سمعت أن الرب إله سرمدي خلق الأرض بكاملها . لا يتعب ولا يكل أبدا وفهمه يعصى على الإدراك ؟
29. يمنح المتعب قوة ويزيد فاقد القدرة احتمالا .
30. الفتيان يكلون ويتعبون والشبان يسقطون من العياء ،
31. أما الذين يرجون الرب فتتجدد قواهم على الدوام ويرتفعون بأجنحة كالنسور.ولا يتعبون إذا ركضوا ويسيرون ولا يكلون.



كان النبي اشعياء يحمل كلمات تعزية ٍ وتشجيع ٍ لشعب الله .  فسبيهم لن يدوم الى ما لا نهاية والخلاص سيأتي في يوم ٍ ما . لم يشأ الله ان يترك شعبه لليأس لذلك فقد اعاد تأكيد قوته وقدرته ِ لهم . كما ان الشعب كان متعبا ً بسبب الدينونة التي وقعت عليهم ، فإن ظروف الحياة تجعل جميع الناس بمن فيهم الاقوياء يشعرون بالانهاك والتعب .
 كلما تشعر بالتعب والضعف خصص وقتا ً للراحة واظهر ثقتك في سيطرة الله على جميع شؤون حياتك . اطلب من الله ان يجدد قوتك ثم انتظر توقيته قبل ان ترجع الى سباق الحياة ،  والا فقد لا تتمكن من اكمال السباق على الاطلاق .


----------



## fauzi (13 يوليو 2014)

975 - في سكون الليل يشق الصمت صوت الكروان ، يعلو يمزق الظلام ، يتموج ، الملك لك ، لك ، لك ، الملك لك لك ، لك . يترجم الطائر سفير الخليقة الاعتراف بملك الله . الله وحده صاحب الملك ، الملك لله وحده . لأن له الملك والقوة والمجد الى ابد الآبدين . كم من جبابرة علا مقدارهم وتطاولوا حتى السحاب وبعد ان علوا  سقطوا وبعد ان تجبروا انكسروا وبعد ان ملئوا الكون زالوا . اما الله فكما يجيء الصوت من البداية الى النهاية عبر الزمان ، الملك له ، له ، له ُ . كم من ملوك ٍ ملكوا باموالهم ، سادوا البر و البحر ، الارض والجو . استعبدوا الجماد والحيوان والانسان . اشتروا ما لا يباع  وما لا يُشترى ، ثم فجأة زال الذهب وتبعثر المال ، وزال الملك وهوت العروش . اما الله وكما يعلن الطائر السابح وسط الكون : الملك له ُ ، له ُ ، له ُ . وكم من طغاة ٍ قطعوا الرقاب وقيدوا الشباب ومزقوا قلب الحرية ، فينسل سيف ٌ اقوى يقطعهم او حق ٌ اسمى يسحقهم او موت ٌ اسود يحفظهم . ويبقى الله  الاقوى الاسمى  الاعلى الاعظم . يا رب الملك لك ، لك . ارفع نظرك الى فوق ، الى السماء . ارفع قلبك الى اعلى ، الى العلاء . ارفع ظلمات الشك الاسود عن روحك تجده . صد غزوات الشر القاتم لقلبك تره . الله القائم يملأ السموات والارض بملكوته . الله المتربع على عرش الحياة والخلود بسلطانه . يشارك داود النبي الكروان ويرنم : " اَلرَّبُّ قَدْ مَلَكَ. لَبِسَ الْجَلاَلَ. لَبِسَ الرَّبُّ الْقُدْرَةَ " ( مزمور 93 : 1 ) ويلحق  دانيال  بهما ويعترف : " آيَاتُهُ مَا أَعْظَمَهَا، وَعَجَائِبُهُ مَا أَقْوَاهَا! مَلَكُوتُهُ مَلَكُوتٌ أَبَدِيٌّ " ( دانيال 4 : 3 ) ويرد الشعب كله ويقول " 
لِتَفْرَحِ السَّمَاوَاتُ وَتَبْتَهِجِ الأَرْضُ وَيَقُولُوا فِي الأُمَمِ : الرَّبُّ قَدْ مَلَكَ " ( 1 أخبار 16: 31 )  هو ، هو الملك والملك له وحده .  هو ، هو السيد ،  والسيادة والسلطان  له وحده . وهو الرب ، والخضوع والعبادة له وحده . نعم يا رب : الملك لك ، لك ، لك . نعم يا رب لك الملك والقوة والمجد الى ابد الآبدين . آمين


----------



## fauzi (14 يوليو 2014)

976 - ااقرأ هذا الحديث الذي يدور بين زوجة ٍ وزوجها كل يوم ٍ تقريبا ً : 
-	"متى ستصلح الباب ؟ هل يمكنك ان تصلح اباب سريعا ً ؟ لقد مللت انتظارك كي تصلح الباب ." 


انه حديث ٌ رائع ٌ وممتع أليس كذلك ؟
يتحدث الاصحاح 27 من سفر الامثال عن كثرة الشكوى والتذمر ( النق ) لكن ما هي البدائل عن هذا الالحاح المتواصل ؟ ربما كانت بعض الكلمات اللطيفة تصلح كبداية ٍ جيدة ٍ للحديث بين طرفين 

امثال 27 : 5 – 16 
5. التوبيخ الذي تعلنه خير من الحب الذي تضمره .
6. جروح المحب أمينة ، وقبلات العدو خائنة .
7. النفس الشبعانة تعاف العسل ، وللنفس الجائعة كل مر حلو .
8. إنسان شارد من وطنه عصفور شارد من عشه .
9. العطر والبخور يفرحان القلب ، ونصيحة الصديق تحلو للنفس .
10. لا تترك صديقك وصديق أبيك ، ولا تدخل بيت أخيك في يوم نكبتك . الجار القريب خير من الأخ البعيد .
11. كن حكيما يا ابني وفرح قلبي ، فأرد على من يحرف كلام ي.
12. الذكي يرى الشر فيختبئ ، والجهال يعبرونه فيعاقبون .
13. إن كفلت غريبا تكون غبيا ، وإلا فخذ ثوبه رهنا لك .
14. من صبح صديقه بصوت جهير، كان ذلك لعنة لا بركة .
15. كالوكف المتواصل في يوم ممطر، هكذا المرأة النقاقة .
16. من ضبطها يضبط الريح ويقبض بيمينه على زيت .


يوصف الالحاح الشديد أي المحاولة المتواصلة لجعل شخص ٍ آخر يفعل شيئا ً ما بانه شكل ٌ لطيف ٌ من اشكال التعذيب المنزلي . وللاسف الشديد فان هذا السيل المتواصل من النصائح غير المرغوب بها قد يبدو سيئا ً وسلبيا ً في عيني الشخص الذي نحاول مساعدته . كما يلح الناس كثيرا ً على الآخرين كي يفعلوا شيئا ً ما ، لكن هذه ليست طريقة ً صائبة ً على الاطلاق . الى جانب ذلك فان الضغط المتواصل على شخص ٍ ما سيجعله اقل تعاطفا ً معك ومع ما تريد القيام به .
عندما تشعر برغبتك في الالحاح او ( النق ) حاول ان تتخيل سبب عدم أخذ الشخص الآخر بنصيحتك . كذلك ربما ينبغي عليك ان تفحص دوافعك ، فهل انت مهتم ٌ بنفسك وبطريقتك اكثر من اهتمامك بالشخص الآخر ؟ إن كنت تهتم بالآخرين حقا ً حاول ان تلجأ الى طريقة ٍ أكثر فاعلية ً لتوصيل هذا الاهتمام لهم  . على سبيل المثال : حينما تطلب من الشخص أن يقوم بشيء ٍ ما فافعل ذلك بطريقة ٍ منفتحة بحيث تُفسح له المجال لانجاز المهمة بالطريقة التي يفضلها هو ، كما يمكنك ان تعرض عليه المساعدة .


----------



## fauzi (15 يوليو 2014)

977 - البعض يكره الانتظار ويبغضه ويستثقله . يقولون وقوع البلاء اهون من انتظاره . هذا في انتظار البلاء والشقاء لا الفرج والهناء . انتظار الفرج فرح ، انتظار الهناء سعادة . حين تقدم ابونا يعقوب لزواج راحيل ابنة خاله كان مهرها سبع سنوات يخدم فيها خاله . سبع سنوات طوال . لم تكن في نظره طوال . يقول الكتاب المقدس : " وَكَانَتْ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ كَأَيَّامٍ قَلِيلَةٍ بِسَبَبِ مَحَبَّتِهِ لَهَا " ( تكوين 29 : 20 ) ينتظر محبوبته وانتظار الحبيب محبوب . الحب يطوي السنين ويقصرها ويجعل الانتظار حلوا ً مقبولا ً . انتظار الفرح يجعلنا نعيش الفرح المنتظر كل ايامه ونحياه . ونحن في انتظار مجيء المسيح ثانية ً نرى ايام الانتظار قليلة ولذيذة . يقول الوحي المقدس في رسالة العبرانيين 10: 37 " 
لأَنَّهُ بَعْدَ قَلِيل جِدًّا «سَيَأْتِي الآتِي وَلاَ يُبْطِئُ. " وقد اكد الملاكان للرسل ولنا وللعالم امر مجيئه فقالا : " إِنَّ يَسُوعَ هذَا الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ عَنْكُمْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ سَيَأْتِي هكَذَا كَمَا رَأَيْتُمُوهُ مُنْطَلِقًا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ . " ( اعمال 1 : 11 ) وكل مؤمن ٍ ينتظر هذا المجيء ، الرجاء المبارك بسعادة ٍ وفرحة . ومهما طالت فترة الانتظار فهي قصيرة ٌ بالمقارنة بابدية اللقاء الذي لا ينتهي . رجاء الشركة مع المحب الفادي وقضاء الابدية في رفقته يجعل سنوات الانتظار كأيام ٍ قليلة . وفي سنوات الانتظار نعيش اللقاء . نتصور ، نتخيل ، نحلم ، نرسم ، نستعد . فيلذ الانتظار ويحلو ويخف ويبدو جميلا ً رائعا ً . انتظار الفرح يجعل ما حولنا مفرحا ً . انتظار الفرج يجعل كل الضغوط خفيفة ً محتملة فنسعد بالانتظار سعادتنا باللقاء ، وتبدأ شركتنا بالحبيب المنتظر من الآن . ونضم فترة الانتظار فتلتحم بوقت البقاء الابدي معه . فاسعد بانتظارك لانه بعد قليل ٍ جدا ً سيأتي الآتي ولا يبطئ .


----------



## fauzi (16 يوليو 2014)

978 - بعض الناس لا يحبون سماع الاخبار السيئة ، لذلك فهم لا يشاهدون الاخبار على شاشة التلفاز لانها تصيبهم بحالة من الاحباط . لكن محطات الاخبار مستمرة ٌ في بث القصص السلبية والاخبار السيئة لعلمها ان هذا ما يجعل المشاهدين على تواصل ٍ دائم ٍ مع برامجها . وهذا ما يؤكده مديرو  المحطات الاخبارية حيث انهم يقولون : انهم لو قاموا ببث الاخبار الجيدة فقط فسوف يفقد المشاهدون اهتمامهم بمحطاتهم وينتقلون الى المحطات الاخرى التي تبث جرائم القتل والحرائق والفضائح السياسية . لذلك يبقى السؤال قائما ً : هل نريد ان نسمع الاخبار السيئة أم لا ؟

إرميا 23 : 13 – 19 
13. في أنبياء السامرة رأيت حماقة : يتنبأون باسم الإله بعل ويضللون شعبي إسرائيل .
14. وفي أنبياء أورشليم رأيت العجب : يسلكون طريق الزنى والزور، ويشجعون من يفعلون الشر لئلا يرجعوا عن شرهم . فصاروا لي كلهم كسدوم ، وصار سكانها كعمورة)).
15. وقال الرب القدير على الأنبياء : ((سأطعم أنبياء أورشليم علقما وأسقيهم سما ، فمنهم خرج الكفر إلى كل الأرض)) .
16. وقال الرب القدير : ((لا تسمعوا لكلام الأنبياء الذين يتنبأون لكم ويخدعونكم . هم يتكلمون بما يتراءى لهم ، لا بما أقول أنا الرب .
17. هم يقولون للذين يستهينون بكلامي : لكم سلام ، ويقولون لكل من يسير بحسب نيات قلبه لا يصيبكم أذى)) .
18. ولكن من منهم وقف في مجلس الرب ورأى وسمع كلمته ؟ من منهم أصغى إلى كلمته واستمع لها ؟
19. ها غضب الرب زوبعة تهب وريح عاصفة على رؤوس الأشرار،


قد تتمكن من تجاهل بعض الانتقادات الاعتيادية مثل : من اين اشتريت ربطة العنق البشعة هذه ؟ لكن في بعض الاحيان يكون الانتقاد مباشرا ً وقاسيا ً مثل : لا ينبغي عليك ان تتفوه بمثل هذه الكلمات القبيحة او ان تقرأ هذه المجلات القذرة . وقد كانت مثل هذه الانتقادات هي التي ضايقت شعب يهوذا . لكن حينما ينقل الينا الناس اخبارا ً سيئة صحيحة فلا يجب علينا ابدا ً أن ندير ظهورنا لما يقولونه .
هل سبق لك ان رفضت رسالة ً ما او سخرت منها لانها تطالبك بتغيير طرقك ؟ قبل ان تصرف شخصا ً يقول شيئا ً سلبيا ً عنك ، فكر مليا ً فيما يقوله ، فقد تنطوي هذه الرسالة التي يحملها هذا الشخص على حقائق ثمينة يمكنها ان تساعدك على تغيير حياتك نحو الافضل . 

( اقرا سفر ارميا من الاصحاح 12 الى الاصحاح 24 )


----------



## fauzi (17 يوليو 2014)

979 - لا اروع ولا اجمل حينما  تسافر للدراسة خارج بلدك او تذهب في رحلة ٍ بعيدة ٍ او تغيب عن موطنك لفترة بعيدة من ان تتلقى رسالة ً من احبائك من موطنك الاصلي . ويكفي ان تعلم ان الكلمات المكتوبة بخط اليد في هذه الرسالة موجهة اليك ايضا ً دون سواك . كان اصدقاء إرميا وجيرانه واهل بلده بعيدين عن موطنهم حيث كانوا يعانون مرارة السبي في بابل ، لهذا فقد ارسل اليهم رسالة يشجعهم فيها على مواصلة حياتهم 

إرميا 29 
4 – 7 
11 – 19 
4. ((قال الرب القدير إله إسرائيل لكل الذين سبيتهم من أورشليم إلى بابل:
5. إبنوا بيوتا واسكنوا واغرسوا بساتين وكلوا من ثمرها .
6. تزوجوا ولدوا بنين وبنات وزوجوا بنيكم وبناتكم ليلدوا بنين وبنات، وأكثروا هناك ولا تقلوا .
7. إعملوا لخير المدينة التي سبيتكم إليها ، وصلوا من أجلها. ففي خيرها خيركم .
.
.
.
11. أنا أعرف ما نويت لكم من خير لا من شر، فيكون لكم الغد الذي ترجون .
12. فتدعونني وتجيئون وتصلون إلي فأستمع لكم ،
13. وتطلبونني فتجدونني إذا طلبتموني بكل قلوبكم .
14. وأوجد بينكم وأعيد لكم أمجادكم وأجمعكم من بين كل الأمم ومن جميع المواضع التي طردتكم إليها ، وأعيدكم إلى الموضع الذي سبيتكم منه .
15. ((فأجبتم: أقام الرب لنا أنبياء في بابل .
16. لكن اسمعوا ما قال الرب على الملك الجالس على عرش داود ، وعلى جميع الساكنين في هذه المدينة من إخوتكم الذين بقوا وما خرجوا معكم إلى السبي :
17. سأرسل عليهم السيف والجوع والوباء وأجعلهم كتين رديء لا يؤكل لرداءته .
18. وأطردهم بالسيف والجوع والوباء وأجعلهم مثار رعب في جميع ممالك الأرض ولعنة وهولا وصفير هزء وعارا عند جميع الأمم التي طردتهم إليها ،
19. لأنهم لا يسمعون لكلامي ، وهو الكلام الذي أرسلت على لسان عبيدي الأنبياء مرارا وتكرارا ، وأنتم لم تسمعوا لهم .


لا ينبغي علينا ان نسمح لحياتنا ان تتحطم وتفشل اثناء الاوقات العصيبة التي نمر بها . فبعض الظروف لا يمكن تجنبها على الاطلاق وقد لا تتغير على المدى القريب او انها ليست لها نهاية على مدى النظر ، لكن الامر المعزي هو ان نعرف ان الله يسمح لنا بالمرور في مثل هذه المواقف لاسباب ٍ صالحة ٍ في نظره ِ اما لتأديبنا او لتعليمنا درس ٍ ما .
حينما تمر باوقات ٍ عصيبة ٍ او تتعرض لتغيير ٍ مفاجئ ٍ على حياتك صلي بلجاجة ، كذلك لا تستسلم للخوف بل ابذل كل جهد ٍ لديك لتتميم مسؤولياتك . 

( اقرأ ارميا 25 -  29 )


----------



## fauzi (18 يوليو 2014)

980 - في شجاعة ٍ وقوة جاء ايليا النبي للملك آخاب وقال له : حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ ُ لاَ يَكُونُ طَلٌّ وَلاَ مَطَرٌ فِي هذِهِ السِّنِينَ إِلاَّ عِنْدَ قَوْلِي . ولم يكن مطر ٌ على الارض لسنوات . ومرة اخرى تحدى الملك على جبل الكرمل .  طلب نارا ً من السماء . سقطت نار الرب واكلت المحرقة وآمن الشعب بالرب الاله . وكما حبس الله المطر ، اتى بمطر ٍ عظيم على الارض . وكان ايليا نبي الله وسط ذلك كله قويا ً شجاعا ً شامخا ً  . حتى اعلنت الملكة ايزابل الحرب عليه ففزع وهرب الى البرية ، وجلس تحت رتمة ٍ وطلب الموت لنفسه وقال : "قَدْ كَفَى الآنَ يَا رَبُّ. خُذْ نَفْسِي " ( 1 ملوك 19 : 4 ) دخل قلبه الشك ونسي جبل الكرمل . خاف ونام وانتظر الموت . حين كان معتمدا ً على الله انتصر وحين نظر الى نفسه ضعف وانهزم . وجائه صوت الله وقال : " مَا لَكَ ههُنَا يَا إِيلِيَّا؟» " 
اجاب : «غِرْتُ غَيْرَةً لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِ الْجُنُودِ، لأَنَّ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ تَرَكُوا عَهْدَكَ، وَنَقَضُوا مَذَابِحَكَ، وَقَتَلُوا أَنْبِيَاءَكَ بِالسَّيْفِ، فَبَقِيتُ أَنَا وَحْدِي، وَهُمْ يَطْلُبُونَ نَفْسِي لِيَأْخُذُوهَا»."  نسى الله الذي اغلق كوى السماوات وعاد وفتحها . تصور ان الله الذي انزل ناره من السماء لتأكل الحجر والماء ، تصوره تغير ، تبدل ،  ضعف ، تركه وحده . الله هو ، هو امسا ً واليوم والى الابد . ايماننا هو الذي يتغير . اعتمادنا عليه هو الذي يتبدل . يد الله معك . لا تتركك ، لست وحدك ابدا ً . هو معك لا يهملك ولا يتركك . لا تهرب الى البرية ، ابق في حضرته . لا تخف من اعدائك . لا تختبئ لا تفزع . الله يسألك : لماذا انت تحت رتمة الشك والخوف ؟ قم اصعد الى جبل الكرمل ، استعد ايمانك وانتظر نصر الله . الله معك ينصرك ، نصرك الامس وينصرك اليوم وسينصرك الى الابد .


----------



## fauzi (19 يوليو 2014)

981 - حينما يتشاجر الاصدقاء كما يفعلون  عادة ً فانهم بذلك يقطعون السلك الناقل لتيار الصداقة بينهم . ولاعادة توصيل هذا التيار ينبغي ان يعتذر بعضهم من بعض وان يصلحوا الخلاف القائم بينهم . والشيء نفسه ينطبق على علاقتنا مع الله . رغم اننا السبب في قطع ذلك التيار في جميع الحالات . تتحدث هذه الآيات عن مبادرة الله في اصلاح علاقته مع شعب يهوذا . فرغم انهم سيقضون بضع سنوات في بابل عقابا ً لهم على خطاياهم الا ان الله يؤكد لهم ثانية ً ان هذا السبي لن يدوم الى الابد ، وكدليل ٍ على هذا الوعد يقوم النبي إرميا بشراء ارض ٍ في يهوذا 


إرميا 31 
10 – 14 
10. إسمعوا كلمة الرب أيها الأمم ونادوا بها في الجزر البعيدة. قولوا: ((من بدد بني إسرائيل يجمعهم ويحرسهم كراع قطيعه .
11. الرب الإله افتداهم فكهم من يد لا يقوون عليها .
12. فيجيئون ويرنمون في أعالي صهيون ، ويقبلون على خيرات الرب ، على الحنطة والخمر والزيت وصغار الغنم والبقر، وتكون حياتهم كجنة ريانة ، ولا يعودون يذبلون من بعد .
13. فتفرح العذراء في المراقص ، والشبان والشيوخ جميعا ، وأحول نواحهم إلى طرب وأعزيهم وأفرحهم بعد حزن،
14. وأملأ الكهنة من الدسم ، وشعبي يشبع من خيراتي)).




الناس الذين لا يعرفون الله جيدا ً عادة ً ما يفترضون احد هذين الافتراضين الخاطئين : 
اولا : البعض يفترضون ان الله يحبهم كثيرا ً جدا ً الى درجة انه لا يبالي بالخطايا التي يقترفونها . كما انهم لا يؤمنون بالجحيم ولا يعتقدون ان الله سيعاقب اي شخص 
ثانيا ً : البعض الآخر يفترضون ان الله ظالم ٌ مستبد ، ويتخيلون انه من المستحيل على الله ان يحب اشخاص مثلهم لانهم خطاة ٌ لابعد الحدود . كما انهم لا يؤمنون بالسماء بالنسبة لهم على الاقل ، و لا يصدقون ان الله يمكن ان يقبل اي شخص ٍ بمثل هذا السوء .
تتحدث نبوات النبي إرميا في هذه القراءة عن هذا الافتراض الثاني . لكن رغم ان الله يبغض الخطية الا انه يحبنا لدرجة انه مستعد ٌ للخروج والبحث عنا كي يعيدنا اليه ، فهو يريدنا ان نتوب عن خطايانا وان نرجع اليه كي نخلص . كما انه لا يحقد علينا ولا يعود يذكر اية خطية ٍ اقترفناها سابقا ً بل انه يغفر لنا ويطرح خطايانا في اعماق البحر حينما نتوب . 


( اقرأ سفر إرميا 30 – 33 )


----------



## fauzi (20 يوليو 2014)

982 - هل جربت الالم ؟ هل زار قلبك الحزن ؟ هل غزت الدموع عيونك ؟ هل سالت على وجنتيك ؟ كلنا جرب الألم وذاق الحزن واجهش بالبكاء وامتلئت عيونه بالدموع . العالم الذي نعيش فيه عالم الم وحزن وبكاء ودموع . الله يعدنا بعالم بلا الم ولا حزن ولا بكاء ولا دموع . عالم لا موت فيه ، عالم ٍ بلا موت . عالم يسكن فيه الله مع الناس . يصفه يوحنا الرائي ويقول عنه :
 " سَمَاءً جَدِيدَةً وَأَرْضًا جَدِيدَةً " ( رؤيا 21 : 1 ) 
" وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا عَظِيمًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «هُوَذَا مَسْكَنُ اللهِ مَعَ النَّاسِ، وَهُوَ سَيَسْكُنُ مَعَهُمْ، وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لَهُ شَعْبًا، وَاللهُ نَفْسُهُ يَكُونُ مَعَهُمْ إِلهًا لَهُمْ. وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ، وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ " 
 ما اجمل ذلك المكان حيث لا دموع . ما اروع ان يسكن الله معنا ونحن معه . وحيث يكون الله لا يكون موت وحزن ولا بكاء . حيث يكون الله تكون الحياة والفرح والبهجة . يده تمسح كل دمعة ٍ ، ستختفي الدموع . العيون الممتلئة بالبكاء تجف وتخف . القلوب المنكسرة بالحزن تسعد وتهنأ لأن الله سيكون معنا . هو فرحنا . وسنكون نحن معه نتمتع به . في المساء هنا يبيت  البكاء وفي الصباح  هناك يكون  ترنم . إن امتلئت عيونك بالدموع واغرورقت بها ، إن حلت غلالة ٌ على بصرك وحجبت رؤيتك ، جفف عيونك وامسح دموعك ، تصفو وتنجلي وتبصر بالايمان السماء الجديدة وتحيا منتظرا ً بالرجاء يوم يسكن الله معك . ويُطرد الموت والوجع والحزن والصراخ . تعال يا رب لا تتباطئ . جميع الناس هنا يبكون . اسرع  يا رب اسرع حتى تتوقف الدموع وتصفو العيون .


----------



## fauzi (21 يوليو 2014)

983 - لكل عائلة صلة ٌ خاصة ٌ بالماضي ، فبعض العائلات تتذكر جذورها العرقية ويمكنها ان تخبرك عن تراثها الذي تفخر به . وبعض العائلات الاخرى تسرد قصصها المفضلة عن الصراعات التي خاضها اجدادهم واجداد اجدادهم 

إرميا 35 : 5 – 19 
5. ووضعت أمام الركابيين أباريق ملأى من الخمر وكؤوسا وقلت لهم: ((إشربوا خمرا)).
6. فقالوا: ((نحن لا نشرب خمرا، لأن يوناداب بن ركاب أبانا أوصانا قائلا: لا تشربوا خمرا أنتم ولا بنوكم إلى الأبد،
7. ولا تبنوا بيتا ولا تزرعوا زرعا ولا تغرسوا لتعيشوا أياما كثيرة على وجه الأرض التي أنتم فيها متغربون.
8. فسمعنا ليوناداب أبينا في كل ما أمرنا به أن لا نشرب خمرا كل أيام حياتنا، نحن ونساؤنا وبنونا وبناتنا،
9. وأن لا نبني بيوتا لنسكنها ولا يكون لنا كرم ولا حقل ولا زرع.
10. وسكنا في الخيام وسمعنا وعملنا بكل ما أمرنا به يوناداب أبونا،
11. فلما غزا نبوخذنصر ملك بابل هذه الأرض قلنا: تعالوا ندخل أورشليم من وجه جيش البابليين وجيش الآراميين، فسكنا في أورشليم)).
12. ثم قال الرب إله إسرائيل لإرميا:
13. ((إذهب وقل لرجال يهوذا ولسكان أورشليم: ((ألا تتأدبون فتسمعوا لكلامي يقول الرب ؟
14. بنو يوناداب بن ركاب سمعوا لكلام أبيهم أن لا يشربوا خمرا، فهم لا يشربون إلى هذا اليوم. أما أنتم فما سمعتم لكلامي الذي كلمتكم به مرارا وتكرارا،
15. وأرسلت إليكم جميع عبيدي الأنبياء بغير انقطاع أقول: إرجعوا عن طريق الشر وأصلحوا أعمالكم ولا تتبعوا آلهة أخرى لتعبدوها، فتسكنوا في الأرض التي أعطيتها لكم ولآبائكم، فما أصغيتم ولا سمعتم لي.
16. وبنو يوناداب بن ركاب يعملون بوصية أبيهم، أما هذا الشعب فما سمعوا لي.
17. لذلك سأجلب على بيت يهوذا وعلى جميع سكان أورشليم كل الشر الذي تكلمت به عليهم، لأني كلمتهم فما سمعوا، ودعوتهم فما أجابوا)).
18. وقال إرميا لبيت الركابيين: ((قال الرب القدير إله إسرائيل: ((بما أنكم سمعتم لوصية يوناداب أبيكم وحفظتم أحكامه وعملتم بجميع ما أمركم به،
19. لذلك لا ينقطع ليوناداب بن ركاب رجل من نسله يخدمني كل الأيام)).


بصفتنا مسيحيين فنحن اصحاب تقليد ٍ عائلي ٍ عريق ٍ ومجيد في طلب وجه الله والعيش من اجله . ورغم انه لا يجدر بنا ان نقلد آبائنا الأوائل من منطلق التقاليد فقط لكن يمكننا ويجب علينا ان نتعلم من خلال قدوتهم الحسنة . فينبغي علينا ان نطلب الله  من كل  قلوبنا وان نطيع كلمته في كل جانب ٍ من جوانب حياتنا حتى ولو اقتضى الامر ان نموت من اجل الرب يسوع المسيح .
خصص بعض الوقت للتأمل في تراثك الروحي الشخصي . اترك بعض الذكريات الروحية الجميلة التي يمكن لابنائك واحفادك ان يتأملوا بها في المستقبل ليستمدوا منها بعض القوة والالهام .


----------



## fauzi (22 يوليو 2014)

984 - الانسان كثير الترحال ، يتنقل من مكان ٍ الى مكان . وفي كل مرة يخرج من بيته لانتقال ٍ او سفر  يخشى مخاطر الطريق ومفاجئاته وحوادثه وشره . كثيرة ٌ هي حوادث الطريق ، وكثيرة ٌ ضحاياه وقتلاه  . برا ً أو بحرا ً أو جوا ً ، لا أمان في أي مكان . البعض يحجم ويمتنع ويخشى الحركة والتنقل ، لكنه لا يمكن ان يهرب من قدره وينجو ويسلم . النجاة والسلام فقط في كنف الله ورعايته وحفظه . يعدنا الله كما وعد يعقوب في سفر التكوين 28 : 15 " وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكَ ، وَأَحْفَظُكَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ، وَأَرُدُّكَ إِلَى هذِهِ الأَرْضِ" يا له من وعد ٍ بالامان . هو معنا في السفر والذهاب  . يحيط بنا ويحوطنا بيده حيثما نذهب . لا نخشى خطرا ً يسعى الينا ونحن نسافر برا ً . ولا نخاف انقلاب  الموج وهيجان البحر والعواصف حين نتنقل بحرا ً . ولا نرتعب ونحن طائرين معلقين بالهواء مرتحلين جوا ً . يده ُ تصل الى كل مكان وتحمينا من كل شر ، وسوف يردنا الى بيوتنا سالمين آمنين . لا يتركنا في نومنا وفي يقظتنا ، في بقائنا وفي سفرنا . انت محفوظ ٌ في كفه اينما ذهبت . كفه ُ تَسع العالم كله ، الكون كله . إن انتقلت من اقصى الشرق الى اقصى الغرب ، إن عبرت من اقصى الشمال الى اقصى الجنوب ، حركتك في نطاق عنايته . لن تخرج عن مجال اهتمامه ورعايته . سافر اينما شئت وانتقل الى حيثما اردت ، فهو معك ، وهو يحفظك في خروجك و دخولك ، في بقائك وانتقالك .


----------



## fauzi (23 يوليو 2014)

985 - سواء أردت القيام برحلة ٍ ما او رغبت في قضاء اجازتك في مكان ٍ  ما او اردت انجاز احد المشاريع فإن هذه كلها اعمال ٌ ونشاطات ٌ تتطلب تخطيطا ً ، فالتخطيط يجعل انجاز المهام اسهل لكن في بعض الاحيان لا تكون الخطط كافية ً بذاتها لتحقيق النجاح . نقرأ هنا عن يوحانان الذي كانت لديه بعض الخطط المسبقة . وكغيره من الاسرائيليين الصالحين اراد يوحانان من الله ان يبارك خططه ، لهذا فقد طلب من النبي إرميا أن يصلي لاجله ِ . لكن سرعان ما ظهر شيء ٌ بغيض ٌ حالما بدأ الله في كشف الدوافع الحقيقية ليوحانان 


إرميا 42 : 1 – 6 ، 19- 20
إرميا 43 : 1 – 3 
1. وتقدم جميع قادة الجيوش ويوحانان بن قاريح وعزريا بن هوشعيا وجميع الشعب ، من صغيرهم إلى كبيرهم ،
2. وقالوا لإرميا النبي: ((نتضرع إليك أن تصلي إلى الرب إلهك لأجل من بقي منا، وهم قليل من كثير، كما ترانا عيناك.
3. فيخبرنا الرب إلهك كيف نسلك وماذا نعمل)).
4. فقال لهم إرميا النبي: ((سمعتكم وسأصلي إلى الرب إلهكم كما تطلبون وأخبركم بما يجيبكم الرب، ولا أكتم عنكم شيئا)).
5. فقالوا لإرميا: ليكن الرب إلهك شاهدا علينا أننا نعمل بكل الكلام الذي يرسله إلينا.
6. إن خيرا أو شرا، لأن السماع لصوت الرب إلهنا الذي نطلب منك الصلاة إليه أفضل لنا.
.
.
.
19. ((وقال لكم الرب يا بقية شعب يهوذا: لا تذهبوا إلى مصر، ها أنا أنذرتكم الآن.
20. فأنتم تخطئون خطأ جسيما يكلفكم حياتكم إن ذهبتم إلى هناك .


1. ولما فرغ إرميا من مخاطبة الشعب بكل هذا الكلام الذي أرسله إليهم به الرب إلههم
2. قال له عزريا بن هوشعيا ويوحانان بن قاريح وجميع الرجال بوقاحة: ((أنت تكذب. لم يرسلك الرب إلهنا لتقول لنا: لا تذهبوا إلى مصر لتتغربوا هناك.
3. لكن باروخ بن نيريا حرضك علينا لتسلمنا إلى أيدي البابليين ، فنقتل أو نسبى إلى بابل)).


حضر يوحانان وجماعته الى النبي لإرميا وطلبوا منه ان يصلي لاجلهم كي يبارك الله خططهم . لكنهم لم يكونوا مهتمين بالفعل بما يريده الله بل ارادوا موافقته على خططهم الشريرة .
يبدو اننا نحن البشر نعاني من هذه المشكلة ألا وهي ان نطلب موافقة الله على رغباتنا عوضا من ان نطلب منه تشكيل رغباتنا بحسب مشيئته . فلا يجب علينا ابدا ً ان نضع خططا ً ما لم نكن مستعدين لقبول تدخل الله فيها وتغييره  لها. لذلك حينما نطلب مشيئة الله يجب علينا ان نقول : لتكن مشيئتك .
تحدث مع الله وضع اهدافك وخططك بين يديه وهو سيبارك قراراتك .


----------



## fauzi (24 يوليو 2014)

986 - اذا نظرنا حولنا ونحن في اعمالنا اليومية نُصدم ونُحبط . البعض يعمل بايد ٍ مرتخية متكاسلة وينال مكافأة الرؤساء . والبعض الآخر يعمل بأمانة وجدية وينال التأنيب والعقاب . ويفقد الانسان ايمانه ، ويختل مقياسه ويكفر بمبادئه ، ويتسائل : ما فائدة الاخلاص وما جدوى الحماس ؟ وتنتقل العدوى ويعم الغش ويسود الاهمال . لكن الله يُعلن لنا في سفر اخبار الايام الثاني الاصحاح 15 : 7  " فَتَشَدَّدُوا أَنْتُمْ وَلاَ تَرْتَخِ أَيْدِيكُمْ لأَنَّ لِعَمَلِكُمْ أَجْرًا " الله لا يحب الايدي المرتخية والارجل المتعثرة الضعيفة ، ويكافئ كل من نشددت يداه وقويت رجلاه . العمل في المسيحية هو للرب وليس للناس . يقول بولس الرسول في رسالته الى اهل كولوسي 3 : 23 – 25   
" وَكُلُّ مَا فَعَلْتُمْ، فَاعْمَلُوا مِنَ الْقَلْبِ، كَمَا لِلرَّبِّ لَيْسَ لِلنَّاسِ ، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمْ مِنَ الرَّبِّ سَتَأْخُذُونَ جَزَاءَ الْمِيرَاثِ ، لأَنَّكُمْ تَخْدِمُونَ الرَّبَّ الْمَسِيحَ . وَأَمَّا الظَّالِمُ فَسَينَالُ مَا ظَلَمَ بِهِ ، وَلَيْسَ مُحَابَاةٌ. " فلو امكن خداع الناس لا يمكن خداع الله . وإن كان البعض يتكاسل ويهمل بايد ٍ مرتخية ، فالله يرى ويكافئ بعدل ويعاقب بحق وليس محاباة . التعب ليس باطلا ً في الرب . الله يرى تعبك ويقدره ويُسر به وبك ، حتى وإن لم يرى الانسان ذلك ولم يذكره ُ . حين وضع الله آدم في الجنة ، وضعه ليعملها ويحفظها . وحين اخرجه الله الى الارض جعله يعرق ليأكل خبزه وسلحه بالقوة والقدرة  والعقل والابتكار . وعلمه كيف يستغل كل امكانياته لخدمته . والله يستحق منا ان نعمل بكل الجد والجهد . وهو يعدنا بان يرى عملنا ويكافئ تعبنا ، فلا تنتظر مكافئة الناس وتقديرهم لعملك . انظر الى الله وكرّس عملك له . وما اسعد من يسعد في عمله ِ للرب . وما اشقى من يشقى في عمله للناس . فاعمل  من القلب للرب لا للناس .


----------



## fauzi (25 يوليو 2014)

987 - لقد عملت اللقاحات على وقاية الناس من العديد من الامراض القاتلة مثل شلل الاطفال والنكاف والدفتيريا . كما ان المضادات الحيوية ساعدت في تخفيف التهديدات التي تشكلها بعض الجراثيم والفيروسات مثل الطاعون والتهابات الحلق الشديدة . وهكذا يبدو ان العلم قد جرد الموت من بعض اسلحته المخيفة ، وهو يسعى الى القضاء على ما تبقى منها بما في ذلك الامراض المستعصية مثل السرطان والايدز . ورغم ان ايجاد علاج ٍ لهذه الامراض يبدو صعبا ً للغاية الا ان الامل يبقى موجودا ً وقائما ً . لا تستهدف جميع الامراض الجسد ، فبعضها يستهدف النفس . فالكبرياء مثلا ً هو احد هذه الامراض التي تستهدف النفس . والجزء الاخير من نبوة إرميا يتحدث عن بابل التي كانت مصابة ً بداء الكبرياء 

إرميا 50 : 25 – 34 
25. فتح الرب خزائن أسلحته وأخرج آلات غضبه، لأن له مهمة في أرض البابليين.
26. إنقضوا عليها من كل جانب وافتحوا أهراءها وكوموا قمحها وأبيدوها ولا تكن لها بقية.
27. أفنوا جميع ثيرانها وأنزلوها للذبح. ويل لسكان بابل! حان يوم عقابها.
28. ((إسمعوا صوت الهاربين الناجين من أرض بابل ليخبروا في أورشليم أن الرب إلهنا انتقم لهيكله.
29. ((إستدعوا إلى بابل أصحاب القسي، ولينزل عليها رماة السهام من كل جانب، ولا تدعوا أحدا ينجو، جازوها بحسب أفعالها وعاملوها بمثل ما عاملت الآخرين، لأنها تجبرت على الرب قدوس إسرائيل.
30. ((لذلك يسقط شبانها في ساحاتها ويهلك جميع رجالها المحاربين في ذلك اليوم يقول الرب.
31. ((أنا عدوك أيها الباغي. جاء يوم عقابك.
32. سيعثر الباغي ويسقط ولا أحد يقيمه ، وأشعل نارا في مدنه فتأكل كل ما حولها)).
33. وقال الرب القدير: ((بنو إسرائيل وبنو يهوذا مظلومون جميعا، والذين سبوهم تمسكوا بهم ورفضوا أن يطلقوهم .
34. لكن فاديهم قوي . الرب القدير اسمه . فهو يتولى دعواهم ليريح الأرض ويزعج سكان بابل .



كانت خطية بابل البارزة هي  الكبرياء او الغطرسة . وقد يأتي الكبرياء بسبب عجزنا عن رؤية حاجتنا للاتكال الكامل على الله في كل شيء . او قد يأتي بسبب اصرارنا على عدم حاجتنا لخالقنا وادارة ظهورنا له .
نحن نعتمد على الله في كل جانب ٍ من جوانب حياتنا سواء ادركنا ذلك ام لم ندركه ، لكن هناك اناسا ً لا يتواضعون ولا يعترفون بتاتا ً بهذه الحقيقة ، لهذا فان الله يقاوم المتكبرين . وبسبب طبيعتنا الخاطئة تجدنا نميل الى التمسك بكبريائنا ، لكن هنالك خطوات ٍ يمكننا اتخاذها للتغلب على هذا المرض بفضل معونة الله ونعمته ِ .


----------



## fauzi (26 يوليو 2014)

988- تعددت الطرق وتقاطعت وتنوعت وتفاوتت . ويقف الانسان امام ذلك كله محتارا ً ضائعا ً . كثيرا ً ما يفقد الطريق ويضل ويتوه ، ويتلفت حوله يبحث عن مرشد ٍ يرده  ويقوده . وحين تتوغل وسط غابة ٍ متشابكة ٍ مظلمة ، حين تخوض اقدامك في رمال ٍ غائرة ٍ متحركة ، قف وانتظر خلاص الرب . هو يعرف الطريق وهو سيقودك فيها . لا تعتمد على البشر فهم تائهون ضالون ايضا ً . لا تستشر انسانا ً فالاعمى حين يقود اعمى يسقطان معا ً . يعدك الرب بالهداية والارشاد والقيادة . يقول في سفر اشعياء 58 : 11 " وَيَقُودُكَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى الدَّوَامِ " في كل وقت ، دائما ً ، ليلا ً ونهارا ً . في اي وقت تأتي اليه وتطلبه ، يسرع اليك ويمد يده لك ويقودك الى الطريق ، ويسندك في الطريق ، يخطو امامك وبجوارك . مهما اظلم السبيل وتعرج المسار وصعب المشي . ينير ويعين ويقوي ويوجه ويقود . يسدد خطانا ويمهد طرقنا ويحفظ خطواتنا . إن سلمته القيادة سلمت ، إن ائتمنته على نفسك أمنت . لا ضلال ولا ضياع في اتباعه . لا خوف ولا حزن ولا خطر في ظله . انظر اليه امامك واتبعه ُ . سر معه وامسك يده لا تتركه . استودعه طريقك يهدك . سلمه قيادتك يحمك . اسمع صوته ونفذ تعليماته تسر ولا تعثر قدمك ، تسلك ولا تفقد طريقك ، هو معك أمامك حولك ، دائما ً معك ، امامك  ، حولك .


----------



## fauzi (27 يوليو 2014)

989 - هناك العديد من الاسباب التي تدفع الناس للذهاب الى كنيسة معينة ، فالبعض يذهب الى هذه الكنيسة بالتحديد بسبب مبناها الجميل والمريح ، والبعض الآخر يذهب الى تلك الكنيسة تحديدا ً بسبب عظات راعيها ، والبعض يذهب الى تلك الكنيسة دون سواها بسبب مدارس الاحد والبرامج التعليمية المفيدة . ومن ناحية ٍ نظرية ٍ فان الجميع يذهبون الى الكنيسة لعبادة الله . يبدو ان شعب اورشليم كانوا يذهبون الى الهيكل لاسباب ٍ اخرى غير عبادة الله . وفي سفر المراثي يكشف النبي إرميا عن السبب الذي جعل الله يتخلى عن بيته المقدس ، وبالطبع فالسبب يتعلق بممارسات العبادة  لدى الشعب 

مراثي إرميا 2 : 7 – 11 
7. سئم الرب مذبحه وتخلى عن بيته المقدس . سلم أسوار قصورها إلى يد العدو . فهتفوا في بيت الرب كما في يوم عيد .
8. قصد الرب أن يدمر أسوار بنت صهيون . مد الخيط وما رد يده عن أن يمحقها محقا فأبكى الأبراج  والحصون حتى ذبلت جميعا.
9. غاصت في الأرض أبوابها. دمر وحطم أقفالها. ملكها ورؤساؤها في الغربة ولا شريعة هناك. حتى أنبياؤها لا يرون رؤيا من عند الرب.
10. شيوخ بنت صهيون يقعدون على الأرض صامتين . ألقوا رمادا على رؤوسهم واتزروا بالمسوح ، وعذارى أورشليم يحنين رؤوسهن إلى الأرض.
11. كلت من الدموع عيناي وأحشائي امتلأت مرارة . كبدي انسكبت على الأرض لخراب بنت شعبي . الأطفال أغمي عليهم في ساحات المدينة.


حينما نذهب الى الكنيسة ونعبد الله ينبغي علينا ان نفحص دوافعنا من وراء قيامنا بذلك . فإن كنا نذهب الى هناك لأي سبب آخر غير عبادة الله فيجب علينا اعادة ترتيب اولوياتنا وتعديل دوافعنا من ذهابنا للكنيسة . كذلك هناك ثلاث  خطوات ٍ يمكننا اتباعها لتركيز انظارنا على عبادة الله وتسبيحه ِ :
اولا – يمكننا ان نتأمل في الله اثناء مشاركتنا في الخدمة في كل يوم احد . 
ثانيا ً – يمكننا ان نتجاهل اية اشياء ٍ  يمكن ان تلهينا اناء الخدمة .
ثالثا ً – يمكننا ان نسمح للخدمة بأن تسبي عقولنا وقلوبنا بحيث تخلق فينا شعورا ً بالدهشة ِ والتعجب من عظمة الله واعماله العظيمة .
حينما تذهب الى الكنيسة قرر ان تعبد الله من كل قلبك وتمتع بالشركة مع المؤمنين الآخرين ، فالله يهتم بعبادتنا القلبية له اكثر مما يهتم بمكان او طريقة العبادة . 


( اقرأ مراثي ارميا من الاصحاح 1 – 5 )


----------



## fauzi (28 يوليو 2014)

990 - نحن شعب ٌ مضياف كريم نسعد باستضافة الناس . ويسعد الناس بنا وباستضافتنا لهم وعلاقتنا بهم . قبل الفصح بستة ايام كان المسيح في زيارة لعازر واختيه . وكان المسيح قد اقام لعازر من الموت وصنعوا له عشاء . كانت مرثا الاخت الكبرى تخدم المدعوين . شعلة حركة ٍ ونشاط ٍ وحيوية في خدمة المسيح . ولعازر كان في الصدارة وسط المتكئين ، اعلان ٌ لقدرة المسيح ، حياته ُ اعتراف بالمعجزة . أما مريم  الصغرى  فاخذت قارورة  طيب ناردين خالص ٍ كثير الثمن  ودهنت قدمي المسيح ومسحت قدميه بشعرها . ملئت البيت برائحة خضوعها واتضاعها ومحبتها . علاقات ٌ وثيقة ٌ عميقة صادقة ٌ امينة ٌ قوية . كل ٌ عبّر عن علاقته ِ بالمسيح بشكل ٍ متميز . مرثا بخدمتها ، لعازر بحياته ، مريم باتضاعها . ونحن في علاقتنا بالمسيح  نُعلن سيادته ُ لنا ، بالخدمة او بالحياة او بالخضوع . وفي علاقتنا بالناس نعلن محبتنا لهم ، في بسمة ، في كلمة ، في لمسة ، في خدمة . سهلة إن صدرت من قلب ٍ صاف ٍ يحب . صعبة مستحيلة إن صدرت من قلب ٍ جاف . في تلك الليلة احس الناس بمحبة لعازر واختيه . سعدوا بها وابتهجوا . ملئت رائحة الطيب انوفهم . انتشوا وفرحوا الا صاحب القلب الحاقد يهوذا . اعترض وانتقد وأدان واتهم واكتئب .واليهود الممتلئون بالحسد ، المشحونون بالشر ، تشاوروا ليقتلوا المسيح ولعازر ، يقتلوا الحب .
 اين انت من المسيح ؟ تخدم ، تحيا ، تخضع ؟ تسعد ، تفرح ، تبتهج ؟ تشارك الفرحة ام تعكّر صفوها ؟ تفتح قلبك وحياتك له تدعوه ام تغلق قلبك وحياتك عنه ؟ سؤال ٌ يحسب جوابه لك او عليك . ارجو ان يُحسب لك .


----------



## sherihan81 (28 يوليو 2014)

fauzi قال:


> 895 - الانسان دائما ً يبحث عن الخير . ينام يحلم به ، ويستيقظ يسعى اليه . احيانا ً ينجح ويجده ، وكثيرا ً يفشل ويتوه عنه ، لكنه لا يكف ولا يكل بحثا ً عن الخير . ويقول الله لك على لسان اشعياء النبي : " قُولُوا لِلصِّدِّيقِ خَيْرٌ " (إشعياء 3: 10 ) الخير في متناول يد الصدّيق . ليس في متناول يده ِ فقط ، بل هو يتبعه ُ ، الخير يتبع الصدّيق . يقول داود النبي " إِنَّمَا خَيْرٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ يَتْبَعَانِنِي كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِي " ( مزمور 23 : 6 ) الخير يتبعك ،  يتبع الصدّيق ، كل من يؤمن بالله ويحبه . برغم سيادة الشر على العالم ، لكن كل الاشياء للمؤمن خير . يحوّل الله شر العالم الذي حولك الى خير . يقول القديس بولس الرسول " وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعًا لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ ، الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ." (رومية 8: 28 ) يؤكد بولس الرسول ذلك بصيغة يقين : ( نحن نعلم ) هو يعلم ، ونحن ُ ايضا ً نعلم أن الاشياء جميعها معا ً تتجمع وتتفق ، تتكاتف وتعمل لخيرنا ولخير كل من يحبون الله ،  لكل المؤمنين المدعوين حسب قصده ِ ، فالخير حولنا كل الخير ، في كل الاشياء . الاشياء التي تبدو شرا ً هي خير ٌ لنا . خيرنا لا يعتمد على الظروف حولنا ولا على الناس بل على الله ، على الله الذي يحبنا الذي يقول لنا : خير ، خير ، خير . ويدفع الخير ويسوقه ليتبعنا كل ايام حياتنا . فلا تبحث عن الخير ،  الخير يتبعك ، مع كل خطوة ٍ يُغدق الله خيره ُ عليك . وفي كل شيء ، كل شيء ٍ يعمل لخيرك . تمتع وانعم بالخير ، اليوم وكل يوم .



*في الحقيقة لم اكن اعلم بوجود تأملات رائعة وعميقة ولا بمثل هذه الحكم المفيدة
في هذا الموضوع. والان بعد ان قرأت بعضا منها .. سأتصفح البقية .. واتابع جديدها 

واصلي ان تكون هذه التأملات والحكم سبب تحرير وشفاء وخلاص لكثيرين
في اسم يسوع آمين

اشكرك على مجهودك الاكثر من رائع عزيزي fauzi
الرب يباركك *​


----------



## fauzi (29 يوليو 2014)

sherihan81 قال:


> *في الحقيقة لم اكن اعلم بوجود تأملات رائعة وعميقة ولا بمثل هذه الحكم المفيدة
> في هذا الموضوع. والان بعد ان قرأت بعضا منها .. سأتصفح البقية .. واتابع جديدها
> 
> واصلي ان تكون هذه التأملات والحكم سبب تحرير وشفاء وخلاص لكثيرين
> ...



*شكرا  sherihan81
الرب يباركك 
*


----------



## fauzi (29 يوليو 2014)

991 - افترض ان لديك صديقا ً او قريبا ً او جارا ً اقترف الكثير من الاخطاء الغبية في الماضي . ورغم الثمن الباهظ الذي دفعه مقابل هذه الاخطاء الا انه على ما يبدو لم يتعلم الدرس بعد ، والآن يوشك هذا الشخص على اقتراف خطأ جسيم ، فهل ستحذره ؟ كان النبي حزقيال يواجه موقفا ً مشابها ً ، فعلى الرغم من تحذيرات العديد من الانبياء للشعب بأن الله عازم ٌ على معاقبتهم على شرورهم وخطاياهم الا انهم رفضوا الاصغاء الى هذه التحذيرات واستمروا في الخطية . لهذا ارسل الله النبي حزقيال لتوصيل رسالته الى اليهود المسبيين . وقد قال الله لحزقيال : انه إن لم يقم بتوصيل رسالته ِ لهؤلاء فسوف يدفع هو ايضا ً اجرة خطاياهم 

حزقيال 2 : 1 – 10 
          3 : 1 – 4 
1. فقال لي: ((يا ابن البشر، قف على قدميك فأتكلم معك)).
2. ولما كلمني دخل في الروح ، وأقامني على قدمي وسمعت صوته.
3. وقال لي: ((يا ابن البشر، سأرسلك إلى بني إسرائيل ، إلى شعب تمردوا علي وعصوني ، هم وآباؤهم ، إلى هذا اليوم.
4. فتقول لهؤلاء البنين الذين عاندوا وقست قلوبهم : هذا ما قال السيد الرب.
5. وسواء سمعوا أو لم يسمعوا لأنهم شعب متمرد ، فسيعلمون أن بينهم نبيا .
6. وأنت يا ابن البشر، فلا تخف منهم ولا من كلامهم ، وإن كانوا عليك قراصا وشوكا وكانت سكناك بين العقارب . لا تخف من كلامهم ولا من وجوههم المرعبة ، وإن كانوا شعبا متمردا .
7. فكلمهم بكلامي ، سواء سمعوا أو لم يسمعوا لأنهم تمردوا علي .
8. وأنت يا ابن البشر، فاسمع ما أكلمك به ولا تكن مثل هؤلاء المتمردين . إفتح فمك وكل ما أعطيك)) .
9. فنظرت فإذا بيد ممدودة إلي وفيها ورقة من كتاب .
10. فنشرتها اليد أمامي ، وفيها مراث ونواح وويل مكتوبة على الوجهين .

حزقيال 3 : 1 – 4 
1. فقال لي: ((يا ابن البشر، كل ما يقدم إليك . كل هذه الورقة واذهب كلم بيت إسرائيل)) .
2. ففتحت فمي ، فأطعمني هذه الورقة
3. وقال لي : ((يا ابن البشر، أطعم جوفك واملأ أحشاءك من هذه الورقة التي أعطيك إياها)). فأكلتها فصارت في فمي حلوة كالعسل .
4. وقال لي: ((يا ابن البشر، إذهب إلى بيت إسرائيل وكلمهم بكلامي .



كان حزقيال يشعر بالمرارة ِ والغضب على شعب الله ،  وقد يكون بامكاننا ان نتفهم ذلك . فحزقيال لم يكن واثقا ً من ان هذا الشعب سيصغي له هو الآخر ، ومع ذلك فقد قام النبي حزقيال بتوصيل رسالة الله وتحذيراته ِ لهم وذلك على حساب راحته ِ هو .
ربما تشعر بنفس مشاعر النبي حزقيال حينما يهزأ الآخرون بكلمة الله ، لكن لا ينبغي عليك ان تشعر بالاحباط او بالفشل ، فإن ضل احد المؤمنين عن طريق الله ، حدثه عن الحق حتى ولو لم يكن يصغي اليك ، او حتى ولو  بدا لك انه لم يأخذ بنصيحتك . 

( اقرأ حزقيال من الاصحاح 1 – 3  الى العدد السابع والعشرين )


----------



## fauzi (30 يوليو 2014)

992 - البعض يعتبر الصلاة فرضا ً او ركنا ً او فريضة ً دينية . الصلاة علاقة ٌ واتصال ٌ وشركة ٌ بين الانسان والله . لذلك فهي اصعب واهم واعظم عنصر في حياتنا الروحية . الوعظ والتعليم ودراسة الكتاب وعمل الخير والعطاء عناصر هامة ، لكنها جميعها تعامل ٌ واتصال ٌ بين انسان ٍ وانسان ، اما الصلاة فهي اتصال ٌ بين الانسان والله  ، ممارستها اهم من ممارسة اي نشاط ٍ  روحي ٍ آخر . الصلاة تحرك يد الله ، تنقل الجبال ، تصنع المعجزات . الصلاة تجعل الله يعمل ، وعمل الله لا حدود لعمله . يعدنا المسيح بالعمل فيقول : " إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ شَيْئًا بِاسْمِي فَإِنِّي أَفْعَلُهُ." ( يوحنا 14 : 14 ) كان ايليا انسانا ً تحت الآلام مثلنا وصلى صلاة ان لا تمطر فلم تمطر ، ثم صلى ايضا ً فاعطت السماء مطرا ً واخرجت الارض ثمرها . الصلاة قوة ٌ للمؤمن لا تقف في وجهها قوة . القوة ليست في الصلاة بل في الله سامع الصلاة . بها ينفذ الله قصده ومشيئته ُ ويصنع بنا المعجزات . حين اجتمع المسيح بتلاميذه ِ قبل ان يتركهم وضع في ايديهم سلاحا ً قويا ً . قال لهم  : " اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَالأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا يَعْمَلُهَا هُوَ أَيْضًا، وَيَعْمَلُ أَعْظَمَ مِنْهَا، لأَنِّي مَاضٍ إِلَى أَبِي . وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالابْنِ." ( يوحنا 14 : 12، 13  ) لذلك فالصلاة ليست مجرد فريضة ٍ روحية نمارسها كعادة بل هي عمل ٌ خطير ٌ هام ٌ له آثار ٌ ونتائج عظيمة . ولاهميتها طلب التلاميذ من المسيح ان يعلّمهم ان يصلوا . ويوصينا المسيح ان نصلي معا ً . قال : " إِنِ اتَّفَقَ اثْنَانِ مِنْكُمْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ فِي أَيِّ شَيْءٍ يَطْلُبَانِهِ فَإِنَّهُ يَكُونُ لَهُمَا مِنْ قِبَلِ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ " ( متى 18 : 19 ) ولما اجتمع الرسل بعد صعود المسيح ورفعوا بنفس ٍ واحدة صوتا ً الى الله  " وَلَمَّا صَلَّوْا تَزَعْزَعَ الْمَكَانُ الَّذِي كَانُوا مُجْتَمِعِينَ فِيهِ " ( اعمال 4 : 31 ) يحفزنا المسيح ويقول : "  إِلَى الآنَ لَمْ تَطْلُبُوا شَيْئًا بِاسْمِي . اُطْلُبُوا تَأْخُذُوا، لِيَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً. " ( يوحنا 16 : 24 ) اطلبوا تأخذوا .


----------



## fauzi (31 يوليو 2014)

993 - يتحمل الاشخاص الذين يتحدثون  بالنيابة عن غيرهم مسؤولية تمثيل هؤلاء تمثيلا ً صحيحا ً وصارما ً . لا عجب اذن  ان الله غضب من تلك الزمرة من الانبياء الكذبة ، فقد ادعى هؤلاء انهم يمثلون الله ، لكن الرسالة التي حملوها الى الشعب لم تكن تشبه وصايا الله لا من قريب ٍ ولا من بعيد .  لهذا فقد ارسل الله مندوبه حزقيال لينقض كلامهم ويفضح اكاذيبهم . ومن المؤكد ان رسالة حزقيال لم تكن تحمل اخبارا ً مفرحة ً لهؤلاء الانبياء الكذبة الذين اساؤوا الى الله 

حزقيال 13 : 4 – 14 
4. أنبياؤكم يا شعب إسرائيل كالثعالب بين الخرائب.
5. ما صعدوا يوما لسد ثغرة في الجدار، ولا بنوا جدارا لكم، حتى يدافعوا عنكم في القتال في يوم الرب.
6. إنما رؤياهم الباطل والعرافة الكاذبة. قالوا: يقول الرب، والرب ما أرسلهم، وانتظروا منه أن يتم كلامهم.
7. أما رأيتم رؤيا باطلة ونطقتم بعرافة كاذبة كلما قلتم: يقول الرب، وأنا ما تكلمت؟
8. ((لذلك هكذا قال السيد الرب: فبما أن كلامكم باطل ورؤياكم كذب، فأنا خصمكم، يقول السيد الرب.
9. فتكون يدي على الأنبياء الذين رؤياهم الباطل وعرافتهم الكذب، فلا يكونون في عداد شعبي، ولا يسجلون في سجل بيت إسرائيل، ولا يدخلون أرض إسرائيل، فيعلمون أني أنا السيد الرب.
10. أضلوا شعبي بقولهم: سلام! وما من سلام. فكانوا كلما بنى شعبي حائطا طينوه برديء الطين.
11. فقل للمطينين برديء الطين إن الحائط يسقط. يكون مطر جارف، وتنزل حجارة برد، وتهب ريح عاصف
12. فيسقط أفلا يقال لكم حين يسقط: أين الطين الذي طينتم به؟
13. لذلك سأجعل ريحا عاصفة تهب بغضبي، ومطرا جارفا ينزل بغيظي، وحجارة برد تسقط بسخطي لخراب المدينة.
14. فأهدم الحائط الذي طينتموه برديء الطين وألصقه بالأرض، فينكشف أساسه وتسقط المدينة وتفنون أنتم في وسطها فتعلمون أني أنا هو الرب.


قد ننخدع احيانا ً ونقع في الفخ بسبب رغبتنا في جذب اهتمام الآخرين لنا ، او في ان نكون محبوبين ، او ان نظهر بمظهر اصحاب النفوذ والسلطان . وقد انخدع الانبياء الكذبة بالطريقة نفسها بسبب رغبتهم في اجتذاب المعجبين اليهم عوضا ً عن السعي لمرضاة الله .
كن حذرا ً في طريقة تمثيلك لله امام الآخرين ، واحرص على ان تكون الرسالة التي تنقلها نابعة ً بالفعل من كلمة الله وليس من آرائك ومعتقداتك الشخصية . لذلك كن مدققا ً في معتقداتك وفي طريقة تعبيرك عنها امام الآخرين .


----------



## fauzi (1 أغسطس 2014)

994 - حين نوجه السؤال للكثيرين : هل انت مؤمن ؟ يكون الرد دائما ً : الحمد لله انا مؤمن . كثيرون لا يدركون معنى ما يقولون . هم يرددون ما سمعوه من غيرهم دون التأمل والتعمق . الايمان اسهل ما في حياتنا الروحية إن لامسنا سطحه . والايمان اصعب ما في حياتنا الروحية إن دخلنا الى عمقه .
-	أُؤمن ان الله موجود ، ودليلي ما حولي من خليقة تُبهر 
 - لكن ما اثر ذلك في علاقتك بالله وخليقته ؟
العبرة ليست بماذا أُؤمن وانما العبرة بمن أُؤمن . لا موضوع الايمان بل مضمون الايمان .
جاء الى المسيح قائد مئة يطلب عونه ُ لشفاء غلامه ، ووعده المسيح بالذهاب معه ليشفيه . وقال الرجل لستُ مستحقا ً لذلك " لكِنْ قُلْ كَلِمَةً فَقَطْ فَيَبْرَأَ غُلاَمِي . لأَنِّي أَنَا أَيْضًا إِنْسَانٌ تَحْتَ سُلْطَانٍ. لِي جُنْدٌ تَحْتَ يَدِي. أَقُولُ لِهذَا: اذْهَبْ ! فَيَذْهَبُ، وَلآخَرَ: اءْيتِ! فَيَأْتِي ، وَلِعَبْدِي َ: افْعَلْ هذَا! فَيَفْعَلُ»."  ( متى 8 : 8 ، 9 ) وتعجب المسيح وأُعجب بما قاله ، رأى امامه انسانا يؤمن به ، يؤمن بسلطانه على المرض والموت ، يؤمن بقدرته على قول كلمة ٍ فيبرأ الغلام . فقال : " اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَمْ أَجِدْ وَلاَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِيمَانًا بِمِقْدَارِ هذَا!" 
وجائته امرأة ٌ كنعانية صارخة " ارْحَمْنِي، يَا سَيِّدُ، يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ! اِبْنَتِي مَجْنُونَةٌ جِدًّا»." ( متى 15 : 22 ) فَلَمْ يُجِبْهَا بِكَلِمَةٍ ، لا احتقارا ً بل اختبارا ً ."  فَأَتَتْ وَسَجَدَتْ لَهُ قَائِلَةً: «يَا سَيِّدُ، أَعِنِّي " 
" فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ: «لَيْسَ حَسَنًا أَنْ يُؤْخَذَ خُبْزُ الْبَنِينَ وَيُطْرَحَ لِلْكِلاَب " 
" فَقَالَتْ: «نَعَمْ، يَا سَيِّدُ! وَالْكِلاَبُ أَيْضًا تَأْكُلُ مِنَ الْفُتَاتِ الَّذِي يَسْقُطُ مِنْ مَائِدَةِ أَرْبَابِهاَ " وتعجب المسيح واُعجب بما قالته ، رأى امامه امرأة ً تؤمن به ، تؤمن بسلطانه على المرض والموت ، تؤمن بقدرته على اطعام الجميع ، وقال لها : " يَا امْرَأَةُ، عَظِيمٌ إِيمَانُكِ! لِيَكُنْ لَكِ كَمَا تُرِيدِينَ». فَشُفِيَتِ ابْنَتُهَا مِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ." هذا هو الايمان في عمقه ، الايمان بالقوي القادر صاحب السلطان الذي بيده ِ لا كل شيء ٍ فقط بل كل شيء ٍ يتصل بي . هو الخالق ، نعم ، هو خالقي ، هو السيد ، نعم هو سيدي ، هو المخلّص ، نعم هو مخلّصي . هو ابونا ، نعم ، هو ابي . هل كذلك بالنسبة لك ؟ فانت مؤمن .


----------



## fauzi (2 أغسطس 2014)

995 - كان بعض اليهود في زمن النبي حزقيال يسيئون معاملة ابنائهم الى درجة حرمانهم في فرصتهم في الحياة أي قتلهم . في هذه المقاطع الكتابية يواجه حزقيال الشعب بواحدة ٍ من ممارساتهم الشنيعة والبغيضة الا وهي تقديم ابنائهم ذبائح للاوثان . لكن الشيء المريع اكثر من هذا هو ما كانوا يفعلونه بعد التضحية بابنائهم . في هذه القراءة الكتابية  يمكنك ان ترى أيضا ً  شعب الله وهم يحاولون التملص من مسؤوليتهم عن خطاياهم ، فهم يقولون : ان هذا ليس عدلا ً ، وانهم لم يذنبوا ، وانهم لا يستحقون هذا العقاب ، لكن النبي حزقيال لا يقبل  بهذه الاعذار الواهية 

حزقيال 23 
36 – 39 
46 – 49 
36. وقال لي الرب: ((يا ابن البشر ألا تدين أهولة وأهوليبة ؟ فاخبرهما بأرجاسهما .
37. فكل منهما زنت ويداها ملطختان بالدم . زنت بعبادة الأصنام ، وبنوها الذين ولدتهم لي قدمتهم طعاما إكراما للأصنام .
38. وفعلت بي هذا أيضا : نجست بيتي المقدس في الوقت نفسه ودنست يوم السبت .
39. كانت تذبح بنيها لأصنامها وتدخل بيتي المقدس في الوقت نفسه لتدنسه . نعم ، هكذا فعلت في وسط بيتي .
.
.
.
46. وهذا ما قال السيد الرب. ((إصعد إليهما بجموع الشعب وأسلمهما للرعب والنهب.
47. فيرجمهما الجموع بالحجارة، ويقطعونهما بسيوفهم، ويقتلون بنيهما وبناتهما، ويحرقون بيوتهما بالنار.
48. فأنهي فجورهما من هذه الأرض ، وتتعظ جميع النساء ولا يفجرن مثلهما.
49. وهكذا يرتد فجورهما عليهما، فتحملان تبعة عبادتهما الأصنام ، وتعلمان أني أنا هو السيد الرب)).



قد لا يتم قتل الاطفال في وقتنا الحاضر عن طريق تقديمهم ذبائح للاوثان ، لكنهم يعانون بطرق ٍ واساليب مختلفة في كثير ٍ من الاحيان . فهنالك من يسيئون لابنائهم عن طريق التنفيس عن غضبهم عليهم . والبعض يسيء  لهم جنسيا ً ، والبعض يسيء  اليهم عن طريق اهمالهم وعدم قضاء اي وقت ٍ معهم ، والبعض ينغمسون في ملذاتهم الشخصية ولا يوفرون لابنائهم ابسط مقومات الحياة . وهكذا فهناك الكثير من الطرق المعاصرة والحديثة لاضطهاد الاطفال والتضحية بهم . 
والمؤسف في الامر ان الأطفال لا حول لهم ولا قوة ، وبالتالي فهم يعجزون عن الدفاع عن انفسهم في وجه مثل هذه الاسائات . لذلك لا ينبغي علينا ان نسيء معاملة الاطفال بأية طريقة ٍ كانت بل يجب علينا ان نعاملهم باعتبارهم عطايا ثمينة ورائعة من الله . 

( اقرا حزقيال من الاصحاح 18 – 24 )


----------



## fauzi (3 أغسطس 2014)

996 - لم ينجو احد ٌ من لدغة ِ حزن ، يسري في الدم ، يضغط على الانفاس . الحزن مؤلم ، قاس ٍ ، كريه ، اسود . لا يلف المحزون بردائه ِ فقط بل ينشره على من حوله . واسباب الحزن كثيرة متعددة تتنوع بتنوع الناس . وآثاره ودرجاته ُ مختلفة ٌ متغيرة تختلف وتتدرج باختلاف البشر . لكن الطريق الى التغلب عليه وطرده طريق ٌ واحد . الطريق هو الايمان بمن اختبر الحزن وجربه وذاق مرارته ولدغته . جاء احد رؤساء المجمع الى المسيح وخر عند قدميه واخبره ان ابنته ُ الصغيرة تحتضر ، وطلب منه ان يأتي ويشفيها . كان الحزن يلفه بغلالته . نظرات الرجل تعوي ، ملامحه تتلوى ، لحيته ترتجف . كان في منتهى الحزن . وادرك المسيح حزنه واهتز قلبه وتحنن عليه وتبعه . وفي الطريق اتاهم من ينعي موت الابنة . وتوقف الرجل ، وهوى الحزن بنصله ِ الى اعماق الرجل وتمزق داخله وانفجرت لوعته . صرخت دموعه ، ونزفت مسامه ُ حزنا ً اسود ، وانهار . رأى المسيح ذلك وادرك ما يعانيه الرجل ، وقال : " لاَ تَخَفْ ! آمِنْ فَقَطْ " ( مرقس 5 : 36 ) رفع عينيه الكسيرتين الى وجه المسيح والتقت نظراتهما . شد عوده ورفع رأسه وخفق قلبه واتسعت خطواته . وعلا صوت المسيح على الصراخ والعويل والضجيج ولطم الوجوه وهو يقول : "  لَمْ تَمُتِ الصَّبِيَّةُ لكِنَّهَا نَائِمَةٌ " ومد يده وامسك بيد الفتاة وصاح : "   قُومِي  ". وفر الحزن من الغرفة وانفجر داخل البيت فرح . قامت الصبية ، ومشت ، واعطوها فاكلت . وتغيرت ملامح الاب المثلوم واتسعت خطوط وجهه . وخرج من مسامه ِ شُعاع بهجة ، وامتلأ الجميع بالفرح . آمن الرجل بمصدر الفرح ومختبر الحزن ، فقامت ابنته وعادت فرحته ُ .
مهما تنوع واختلف وتراكم وتضاعف وثَقُل ، آمن فقط  ، فيهرب الحزن ويعم الفرح . 


[YOUTUBE]kdld6uZE1So[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (4 أغسطس 2014)

997 - تصادفنا على الطريق هموم ٌ وتصادمنا اوجاع . لا احد معصوم ٌ منها ولا يوجد من ينجو ويهرب ابدا ً . ومنا من يحتضن همومه ويرقد تحتها عاجزا ً شاكيا ً يائسا ً . ومنا من يرفضها ويقفز على قدميه وينتصب قويا ً شامخا ً . الفرق ليس فينا بل في من نراه ونلجأ اليه وقت الشدائد . من يلجأ للعاجز ، عاجز . من يعتمد على القادر ، قادر . يقول داود النبي : " عِنْدَ كَثْرَةِ هُمُومِي فِي دَاخِلِي ، تَعْزِيَاتُكَ تُلَذِّذُ نَفْسِي." ( مزمور 94 : 19 ) عندما يختفي الفرح يرسل الرب روحه ُ القدوس ليملئنا بفرح ٍ خاص ومجيد ، وعزاء ٍ غريب ٍ عجيب لا يدركه العالم او يفهمه . يرون الحزانى متعزين والكسرى مجبورين والمهمومين مبتسمين ، لانهم يلجأون الى القادر الذي يعزي ويجبر ويُسعد . أما من يلجأ الى العاجز فلن يختبر أي عزاء . في وسط الهموم الجأ اليه ، يُعنك ويعزيك . يقول داود النبي  : " أَرْفَعُ عَيْنَيَّ إِلَى الْجِبَالِ ، مِنْ حَيْثُ يَأْتِي عَوْنِي  مَعُونَتِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ، صَانِعِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ ." ( مزمور 121 : 1 ، 2 ) الرب حافظك ، يحفظك من كل شر ، يحفظ نفسك .


----------



## fauzi (6 أغسطس 2014)

998 - افترض انك وصلت الى طريق ٍ مسدود . فانت تعتقد يقينا ً ان الله لن يسامحك ولن يستخدمك ، ولا يهمه سواء عشت حتى يوم ِ غد ٍ او لم تعش . فماذا ستفعل حينئذ ٍ ؟ يحتوي هذا الجزء من سفر حزقيال على اجابة ٍ عن هذا السؤال . لاحظ تغير موقف الشعب اتجاه الله ، فقد بدأ الشعب بالاصغاء وصار الله يتجاوب معهم ايضا ً . اما نقطة التحول فهي ان الاعداء سيهلكون وان الاوقات الحلوة ستعود . وهكذا فقد أُتيحت لهم فرصة ٌ اخرى للرجوع الى الله والتمتع بحياة ٍ جديدة 

حزقيال 33 : 1 – 12 
1. وقال لي الرب:
2. ((يا ابن البشر، قل لبني شعبك: إذا جلبت الحرب على أرض ما فاختار الشعب رجلا وجعلوه رقيبا لهم.
3. ثم رأى الرجل جيش العدو مقبلا على البلاد ونفخ في البوق وأنذر الشعب.
4. فإن سمع السامع صوت البوق وما تنبه، ثم جاء الجيش وقتله، فدمه يكون على رأسه،
5. لأنه سمع صوت البوق وما تنبه له. فلو كان تنبه له لنجا بنفسه.
6. أما إذا رأى الرقيب جيش العدو مقبلا وما نفخ في البوق وما أنذر الشعب، فجاء الجيش وقتل واحدا منهم، فهذا الواحد يكون قتل بخطيئة الرقيب ومن يد الرقيب أطلب دمه.
7. ((وأنت يا ابن البشر، جعلتك رقيبا على بيت إسرائيل فتسمع الكلمة من فمي وتنذرهم عني.
8. فإذا قلت للشرير: يا شرير موتا تموت، وقصرت أنت عن إنذاره، فهذا الشرير يموت في إثمه، لكني من يدك أطلب دمه.
9. أما إذا أنذرت الشرير ليتوب عن طريقه وما تاب، فإنه يموت في إثمه، وتكون خلصت نفسك.
10. ((وأنت يا ابن البشر، فقل لشعب إسرائيل: أنتم قلتم: معاصينا وخطايانا علينا ونحن نفنى بها، فكيف تريدنا أن نحيا؟
11. قل لهم: حي أنا، يقول السيد الرب، لا أكون مسرورا بموت الشرير، لكن بتوبته عن شره فيحيا. فتوبوا، توبوا عن طرقكم الشريرة، فلماذا تموتون يا بيت إسرائيل.
12. ((وأنت يا ابن البشر قل لبني شعبك إن بر البار لا ينقذه إن هو ارتكب معصية ، وشر الشرير لا يهلكه إن هو تاب عن شره ، والبار لا يقدر أن يحيا في بره السابق إن هو خطئ . 


ينبغي علينا ان نعرف ان الله لا يستمتع بمعاقبة البشر ، كما انه لا يتخلى عنا حينما نضل طريقنا ونبتعد عنه . فكل تحذير ٍ من الله انما يرمي الى ارجاعنا الى حظيرته لانه يفضّل ان نتوب عن خطايانا ، وأن نطلب غفرانه ، وأن نبدأ في اتبّاعه ِ من جديد .
حينما تُخطئ لا تسمح ابدا ً لابليس ان يُقنعك بأن حالتك ميؤوس ٌ منها ، وأن مصيرك الابدي هو الانفصال عن الله ، بل اعترف بخطاياك واقبل ارشاد الله لك ، ولا تعد عصيانك السابق يمنعك من الرجوع الى حضن الله .


----------



## fauzi (7 أغسطس 2014)

999 -  الاحمال الثقيلة تقصّر الخطوات وتعثّر المسيرة . الحمل ُ عبء ٌ وتعب يُثقل البدن . الهموم والاحزان تُؤلم النفوس وتجرح القلوب . الهم عبء ٌ يعتصر ويوجع القلب . الخطايا والذنوب تحجب الفرح وتُبعد البهجة . الخطية سمٌ يسري ويؤذي النفس  . لراحة البدن نخفف الاحمال فتطول الخطوات وتعتدل المسيرة . لراحة القلب نطرد الهموم فيستريح القلب ويصفو . لراحة النفس نعترف بالخطايا والذنوب فتُشفى النفس . قد نستطيع تخفيف الاحمال وطرد الهموم . ويستطيع الرب فقط غفران الخطايا ومحو الذنوب . يقول الوحي المقدس على لسان اشعياء النبي : " قَدْ مَحَوْتُ كَغَيْمٍ ذُنُوبَكَ وَكَسَحَابَةٍ خَطَايَاكَ. " ( اشعياء 44 : 22 ) فلا يقوى الغيم على الصمود لغفران الله ولا السحاب لمحبته . مهما ثَقُلت خطايانا و تضخمت ذنوبنا وعظُمت آثامنا ، يقول الله : " إِنْ كَانَتْ خَطَايَاكُمْ كَالْقِرْمِزِ تَبْيَضُّ كَالثَّلْجِ. إِنْ كَانَتْ حَمْرَاءَ كَالدُّودِيِّ تَصِيرُ كَالصُّوفِ." ( اشعياء 1 : 18 ) غفران الله اعظم من أي خطية . دم المسيح يغطي جميع خطايا البشر . والطريق الى الحصول على الغفران والتمتع بتطهير دم المسيح هو الاعتراف بخطايانا . يقول يوحنا الرسول : " 	إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ." ( 1 يوحنا 1 : 19 ) إن ثَقُلت أحمالك وتعثرت خطواتك ، قف وانزل بعضها عن كتفيك ، وسر في طريقك خفيفا ً . إن زادت همومك واحزانك وثقُل قلبك ، قف وارفع وجهك للرب ، يُعِد البهجة اليك وتتمتع بحياتك . أما اذا تراكمت خطاياك وقيدت نفسك ، وازعجت ضميرك ، فاعترف بعجزك وألق ٍ بخطاياك تحت الصليب ، تصفو ايامك . لا تحتفظ بخطاياك في قلبك ، ازفرها خارجا ً . لا تدعها تتراكم فتتعذب روحك ، اعترف بها أولا ً بأول ، واحيا مبررا ً بارا ً ، مطهرا ً طاهرا ً .


----------



## fauzi (8 أغسطس 2014)

1000 - تتطلب منا الوظيفة في بعض الاحيان ان نتخذ بعض القرارات الاخلاقية الهامة . هذا الموقف شبيه ٌ بذاك الذي واجهه  شدرخ وميشخ وعبدنغو . فقد كان كل واحد ٍ من هؤلاء يشغل منصبا ً هاما ً في حكومة بابل . كما انه كان ينبغي عليهم ان يتخذوا ً قرارا ً هاما ً ايضا ً ، لكن العاقبة التي ترتبت على معارضتهم لرئيسهم كانت خطيرة ً للغاية . فقد كان قرارهم بفعل الصواب هنا يعني الموت بالنسبة لهم 

دانيال 3 : 8 – 18 
8. وتقدم بعض البابليين ووشوا باليهود ،
9. فقالوا لنبوخذنصر الملك: ((عشت أيها الملك إلى الأبد.
10. أنت أيها الملك: أصدرت أمرا بأن كل من يسمع صوت البوق والناي والقيثار والرباب والدف والمزمار وسائر أنواع المعازف يقع ساجدا لتمثال الذهب .
11. والذي لا يقع ساجدا يلقى في وسط أتون نار متقدة .
12. لكن هناك من اليهود رجالا وليتهم على أعمال إقليم بابل، وهم شدرخ وميشخ وعبدنغو، استهانوا بك أيها الملك ولم يعبدوا آلهتك ولا سجدوا لتمثال الذهب الذي أقمته)).
13. فأمر نبوخذنصر بغضب شديد أن يحضر شدرخ وميشخ وعبدنغو، فحضروا إلى أمام الملك.
14. فقال لهم: أحقا، يا شدرخ وميشخ وعبدنغو أنتم لا تعبدون آلهتي ولا تسجدون لتمثال الذهب الذي أقمته ؟
15. فالآن ستسمعون صوت البوق والناي والعود والرباب والدف والمزمار وسائر أنواع المعازف وحالما تسمعونه تقعون ساجدين للتمثال الذي صنعته. وإن لم تسجدوا، ففي الحال تلقون في أتون النار المتقدة، وما من إله ينقذكم من يدي)).
16. فأجابه شدرخ وميشخ وعبدنغو: ((يا نبوخذنصر الملك ، لا حاجة بنا أن نرد عليك في هذا الأمر.
17. فإلهنا الذي نعبده هو قادر على إنقاذنا من أتون النار المتقدة ومن يدك أيها الملك .
18. وفي أية حال ، فاعلم أيها الملك أننا لن نعبد آلهتك ولا نسجد لتمثال الذهب الذي أقمته)) .


تم توجيه الامر الى شدرخ وميشخ وعبدنغو بأن يسجدوا لصنم ٍ وأن يعبدوه ، لكنهم رفضوا الانصياع لهذا الامر . وحتى عندما وُجِهوا بالتهديد رفضوا ذلك رفضا ً قاطعا ً . وفي تلك اللحظة كان باستطاعتهم ان يستخدموا اية اعذار ٍ لتبرير  سجدودهم لذلك الصنم في سبيل انقاذا حياتهم . لكن عوضا ً عن اختلاق الاعذار أصر هؤلاء الرجال الثلاثة شدرخ وميشخ وعبدنغو على اطاعة الله . 
لا تختلق اعذارا ً لقراراتك الخاطئة بل افعل ما فعله هؤلاء الرجال الثلاثة وكن شجاعا ً في فعل الصواب . وحينما تفعل ذلك اعلم ان الله سيكون مسرورا ً بطاعتك ، وثق بانه سيُخرج من هذا الامر شيئا ً صالحا ً في نهاية المطاف .


----------



## fauzi (9 أغسطس 2014)

1001 - هل تسمع صوت الله ؟ الله دائما ً يتكلم ،  يكلمك . يلذ لله ان يتحدث مع اولاده ، وينتظر منا ان نسمعه " مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنَانِ لِلسَّمْعِ فَلْيَسْمَعْ. " ( متى 11 : 15 ) تصخب حولنا الاصوات ويكثر المتكلمون  وتملأ آذاننا الكلمات والمتكلمون . ونجد انفسنا في مهب الافكار والآراء والتعليم والتعليمات . ويتوه الفكر وتتعثر الخطوات وتنحرف المسيرة لاننا لا نسمع صوت الله . إن أصغيت السمع تسمع مهما علت الاصوات حولك . إن أخلصت السعي لتسمع لميزت صوته وعرفت نبراته . في منتصف الليل والنوم يُثقل اجفان صموئيل الصغير ، ناداه الله :  صموئيل صموئيل . وفي تعثر ووهن تاه فهمه واخطأ معرفة مصدر الصوت . وذهب الى عالي الكاهن ثلاث مرات وقال : " هأَنَذَا لأَنَّكَ دَعَوْتَنِي " ( 1 صموئيل 3 : 8 ) وفي المرة الرابعة كان اكثر يقظة وادراكا ً فسمع صوت الله وقال : تكلم يا رب لأن عبدك سامع . وكلمه الله ونقل كلامه كما اوصاه . 
في وسط ضجيج العالم يكلمك الله في كتابه ِ المقدس . يكلمك الله في احاديث الاصدقاء . يحدثك الآن بواسطتنا ويصل صوته الى قلبك . لا تسد اذنك ولا تغلق قلبك . كما قال صموئيل قل له : تكلم يا رب لأن عبدك سامع . وحين يكلمك سيملأ اسماعك باحلى الكلمات . ويملأ قلبك باعظم البركات . فكلام الله احلى الكلام . وبركات الله اعظم البركات . ومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع . 

[YOUTUBE]hLzba1utYMA&feature=youtube_gdata[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (10 أغسطس 2014)

1002 - من الغريب كيف اننا لا نقدر قيمة بعض الاشياء الا بعد فقداننا لها ، فابنائنا يكبرون  و يتركوننا للالتحاق بالدراسة او العمل ، وعندها فقط نشعر ان البيت اصبح هادئا ً اكثر مما ينبغي . وسواء سلمنا بذلك ام لا فإن شيئا ً ما قد جاء وذهب وها نحن نشعر باننا نفتقده الآن . يواصل النبي عاموس التنبؤ ضد اسرائيل ويهوذا . وتعلن كلماته عن شيء ٍ ثمين ٍ على وشك ان يفقدوه الا وهو كلمة الله . فحتى تلك اللحظة لم يكونوا قد رأوا قيمة كلمة الله 

عاموس 8 : 4 – 14 
4. إسمعوا هذا أيها الذين يبغضون البائسين ويبيدون المساكين في الأرض،
5. القائلون: ((متى يمضي رأس الشهر فنبيع ما يباع ، وينقضي السبت فنفتح سوق الحنطة ، فنصغر القفة ، ونكبر المثقال ونستعين بموازين الغش.
6. وبذلك نقتني الفقراء بالفضة والبائس بنعلين ، ونبيع نفاية الحنطة)).
7. بجاه يعقوب أقسم الرب: ((لا أنسى عملا من أعمالهم إلى الأبد،
8. أفلا ترتجف الأرض لأجل ذلك وينوح كل ساكن فيها؟ أفلا تعلو كلها كنهر، ثم تفيض وتنحسر كنهر مصر؟
9. ويكون في ذلك اليوم أني أغيب الشمس عند الظهيرة وأجلب الظلمة على الأرض في النهار الضاحي.
10. وأحول أعيادكم نواحا وجميع أغانيكم مراثي، وأجعل المسح على كل حقو والقرع على كل رأس، وأجعل أوائل أيامكم كمناحة على وحيد وأواخرها كيوم مر.
11. ((ستأتي أيام أقول أنا السيد الرب ، أرسل فيها الجوع على الأرض ، لا الجوع إلى الخبز ولا العطش إلى الماء بل إلى استماع كلمة الرب،
12. فينزحون من بحر إلى بحر ومن الشمال إلى المشرق، ويطوفون في طلب كلمة الرب فلا يجدون.
13. في ذلك اليوم يغمى على العذارى الحسان وعلى الشبان من العطش.
14. وأولئك الذين يقسمون بأثيما، إلهة السامرة والذين يقسمون قائلين: حي هو إلهك يا دان، وإلهك يا بئر سبع، يسقطون ولا يقومون من بعد)).


لم يكن الشعب يريد ان يفعل اي شيء ٍ فيما يتعلق بكلمة الله . وحينما ارسل الله بمقتضى نعمته ِ انبياء ً مثل عاموس لتحذيرهم للالتفات الى كلمة الله ، فقد تجاهلوا ذلك ايضا ً لانهم لم يريدوا سماع ما يقوله الله لهم ، وهكذا لا عجب انه سيجيء اليوم الذي يتوقون فيه الى كلمة الله .
رسالة عاموس هذه تخاطبنا نحن ايضا ً ، فحينما نزدري بالكتاب المقدس فاننا نظلم انفسنا ، فإن اهملنا كلمة الله كما فعل شعب اسرائيل فسوف يأتي اليوم الذي نحتاجها فيه فلا نجدها . لهذا فإن كيفية معاملتنا لكلمة الله في كل يوم تصنع ُ فارقا ً كبيرا ً في حياتنا .


----------



## fauzi (11 أغسطس 2014)

1003 - ما اعظم رحمة الله و ما اروع محبته . هو الرحمن الرحيم ، المحب العظيم . كثيرا ً ما ننسى رحمته ونغفل محبته ، مع انه دائما يُظهرها ويُعلنها . يقول داود النبي : " الرَّبُّ رَحِيمٌ وَرَؤُوفٌ، طَوِيلُ الرُّوحِ وَكَثِيرُ الرَّحْمَةِ . لاَ يُحَاكِمُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَحْقِدُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ. لَمْ يَصْنَعْ مَعَنَا حَسَبَ خَطَايَانَا، وَلَمْ يُجَازِنَا حَسَبَ آثامِنَا. لأَنَّهُ مِثْلُ ارْتِفَاعِ السَّمَاوَاتِ فَوْقَ الأَرْضِ قَوِيَتْ رَحْمَتُهُ عَلَى خَائِفِيهِ. كَبُعْدِ الْمَشْرِقِ مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ أَبْعَدَ عَنَّا مَعَاصِيَنَا. كَمَا يَتَرَأَفُ الأَبُ عَلَى الْبَنِينَ يَتَرَأَفُ الرَّبُّ عَلَى خَائِفِيهِ.   " ( مزمور 103 : 8  - 13  ) خرج الابن الضال حاملا ً نصيبه من المال وسافر تاركا ً اباه . وبذر ماله واسرف وعمل كل الشرور وأهان شيبة والده . وجاع واحتاج وصارع الخنازير ليحصل على طعامهم ويملأ بطنه خرنوبا ً . وفي قاع الذل والمهانة ِ واليأس رجع الى نفسه وبدت في مخيلته صورة ابيه . رأى عينيه تفيضان رحمة ، وملامحه ُ تنطق حبا ً ، وابتسامته تحمل عفوا ً . وعاد ، وإذ لم يزل بعيدا ًرآه ابوه فتحنن ، وركض وعانقه وقبّله وقبله ُ . وفي حضن ابيه ادرك ان رحمته ُ قوية . مثل ارتفاع السموات فوق الارض ، ومحبته ُ جارفة طردت امامها كل خطاياه وآثامه . كبعد المشرق عن المغرب ابعدها . والبسه الحلة الأولى وجعل في يده خاتما ً ، وصنع وليمة  ، وفرح جميع  من في البيت بالابن العائد . هذه رحمة الرحمن الرحيم ، لي ولك ولجميعنا ، ولكل ابن ٍ يعود الى ابيه من متاهات الارض وطرقها . لتتمتع بتلك الرحمة وتنعم بهذه المحبة وتحيا وسط النعمة ، تعال ، أفق ، انظر حولك ، تجد خرنوب الخنازير يخرج الجوف وينجس القلب ويتعس المعيشة . انظر الى ابيك الرحيم وعد اليه وارتشف محبته . ويحتويك في حضنه ويقبّلك ويقبلك .


----------



## fauzi (12 أغسطس 2014)

1004 - تنطوي كلمة اعتراف على معان ٍ يعسر فهمها بالنسبة للكثير من الناس ، فالبعض يعتقد انها عادة ٌ دينية ٌ عفا عليها الزمن ، والبعض الآخر ما زالوا يحتفظون ببعض الذكريات السعيدة عن الاوقات التي شعروا فيها براحة ضميرهم بعد الاعتراف . وهنالك ايضا من يفكرون في الذل الذي قد ينشأ عن فضح خطاياهم السرية امام الجميع . لكن ماذا عنك انت ؟ ما هي الدلالات التي تخطر ببالك حينما تسمع كلمة اعتراف 

دانيال 9 : 4 – 11 ، 19 
4. صليت إلى الرب إلهي واعترفت فقلت : أيها السيد الإله العظيم الرهيب ، حافظ العهد والرحمة للذين يحبونك ويعملون بوصاياك ،
5. إننا خطئنا وأثمنا وفعلنا الشر وتمردنا وزغنا عن وصاياك وأحكامك ،
6. وما سمعنا لعبيدك الأنبياء الذين كلموا باسمك ملوكنا ورؤساءنا وآباءنا وجميع شعب أرضنا .
7. لك أيها السيد الحق في ما فعلت ، ولنا سواد الوجه كما في هذا اليوم ، نحن رجال يهوذا وسكان أورشليم وجميع شعب إسرائيل ، القريبين منهم والبعيدين ، في جميع البلدان التي طردتهم إليها لخيانتهم لك .
8. فلنا أيها السيد سواد الوجه ، ولملوكنا ورؤسائنا وآبائنا ، لأننا خطئنا إليك ،
9. ولك أيها السيد إلهنا الرحمة والسماح لأننا تمردنا عليك ،
10. ولم نسمع لصوتك أيها الرب إلهنا ، فنسلك في شرائعك التي وضعتها أمام عيوننا بأيدي عبيدك الأنبياء .
11. فتعدى جميع شعب إسرائيل شريعتك ، وزاغوا غير سامعين لصوتك ، فانصبت علينا اللعنة المكتوبة في شريعة موسى عبدك ، لأننا خطئنا إليك .
.
.
.
19. أيها السيد إسمع . أيها السيد سامح . أيها السيد أصغ وافعل ، لا تتأخر، وذلك لأجلك يا إلهي ، لأن إسمك دعي على مدينتك وعلى شعبك .




كان دانيال يحب الله ويريد ان يعمل مشيئته ، لكن حتى دانيال اخطأ الى الله وشارك في خطيئة عصيان شعبه ، لهذا نرى في صلاته ِ انه يتحمل مسؤولية الخطايا التي اقترفها هو وشعبه ُ ، ولم يحاول ايجاد الاعذار والمبررات لهم ، ولم يحاول التغاضي عما حدث . هذا هو نمط الاعتراف الذي ينبغي على كل مؤمن ان يتبعه . فحينما نصلي يجب علينا ان نعترف بخطايانا لله دون ان نحاول انكار ضعفاتنا او الخطايا التي نقترفها .
كن صادقا ً وامينا ً مثل دانيال . اعترف بخطاياك لله وكن نقيا ً وطاهرا ً ومرتاح البال ومتأهبا ً لخدمته ِ ، متمتعا ً بغفران الله .


----------



## fauzi (13 أغسطس 2014)

1005 - هل تخاف ؟ ومن لا يخاف . الظلام مخيف خصوصا ً اذا كان الانسان وحده . حينئذ ٍ تتضخم الاصوات وتصبح اعاصير وزلازل وانفجارات . المرض مخيف خصوصا ً اذا كان خبيثا ً لا علاج له . حينئذ ٍ تقسو الآلام ويصبح الوخز طعنا ً والجُرح نزيفا ً . ويزيد من قسوة الخوف الفراغ حولك . ويصعّد حدته  الشعور بالوحدة . في وسط الخوف يقول الله :
 "  لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ" ( تكوين 26 : 24 ) 
"  لاَ تَتَلَفَّتْ لأَنِّي إِلهُكَ . قَدْ أَيَّدْتُكَ وَأَعَنْتُكَ وَعَضَدْتُكَ بِيَمِينِ بِرِّي " ( اشعياء 41 : 10 ) 
هكذا وعد الله شعبه ُ بلسان اشعياء النبي . لم يعد الشعب وحده . لا فراغ حوله يرن فيه الخوف . لم يكن على الشعب ان يتلفت حوله باحثا ً عن معين فهو الله . لا يحتاج الى أيد ٍ يمسك بها فيد الله تحتويه . لا ينقص الشعب قوة فقوة الله ويمينه تعضّده . ولا تقدر على مواجهة قوة الله قوة ، ولا الموت . يقول داود النبي : "  إِذَا سِرْتُ فِي وَادِي ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ لاَ أَخَافُ شَرًّا" ( مزمور 23 : 4 ) حيث الله لا خوف ، هو يطرد كل خوف . حيث الله الأمان ، كل الأمان . يقول لك ولي ولجميع المؤمنين : " ثِقُوا! أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا " ( مرقس 6 : 50 ) وهو لن يتركنا ، لن يهملنا ، لن ينسانا . لانه معك ومعي ومع جميع المؤمنين كل الأيام الى انقضاء الدهر . ( متى 28 : 20 ) هل ما تزال خائفا ً ؟ الخوف لن يتوقف عن محاولة اخافتنا ، لكن ايماننا بوجود الله معنا يطرد الخوف . الظلمة لن تتوقف عن مطاردتنا ، لكن النور لا بد ان يطرد الظلمة . لا يتفق وجود الله والخوف . الخوف يهرب حين يحل الله . لا خوف من خطر او مرض او معاناة ، فالله موجود ، قائم ، يحمي . ولا يتفق وجود الله والظلمة . الظلمة تهرب حين يحل النور ، الله هو النور .


----------



## fauzi (14 أغسطس 2014)

1006 - يمكنك ان تدرك مدى اعجاب الجماهير وولائهم لفريق ٍ رياضي ٍ  ما وذلك من خلال طريقتهم في التصرف حينما يخسر هذا الفريق . كما يمكنك ان تعرف مدى تعلّق الحبيبين ببعضهما البعض من طريقة تصرفهما حينما يبتعدان عن بعضهما . في هذه القراءة يدفع النبي هوشع ثمنا ً باهظا ً من اجل الحفاظ على علاقته بالله . وكان مستعدا ً دائما ً لاطاعة الله بصرف النظر عن الثمن الذي يتطلبه ذلك 

هوشع 1 : 2 – 11 
2. لما بدأ الرب يتكلم بلسان هوشع ، قال الرب لهوشع : ((خذ لك امرأة زنى ، وليكن لك منها أولاد زنى . لأن أهل الأرض كلهم يزنون في الخفية عني أنا الرب)).
3. فذهب وأخذ جومر بنت دبلايم ، فحبلت وولدت له ابنا .
4. فقال الرب لهوشع: ((سمه يزرعيل ، لأني بعد قليل أعاقب بيت ياهو على الدماء التي سفكها ياهو في يزرعيل ، وأضع حدا لمملكة بيت إسرائيل .
5. وفي ذلك اليوم أكسر قوس بني إسرائيل في وادي يزرعيل)) .
6. ثم حبلت جومر ثانية وولدت بنتا ، فقال الرب لهوشع : ((سمها ((لا رحمة)) ، لأني لا أعود أرحم بيت إسرائيل ، بل أجعلهم نسيا منسيا .
7. أما بيت يهوذا فأرحمهم وأخلصهم ، أنا الرب إلههم ، ولكن لا أخلصهم بالقوس ولا بالسيف ولا بالخيل ولا بالفرسان ولا بأدوات الحرب كلها)).
8. ولما فطمت جومر ابنتها ((لا رحمة)) ، حبلت وولدت ابنا
9. فقال الرب لهوشع : ((سمه ((لا شعبي)) ، لأن لا شعب إسرائيل لي ، ولا أنا له)).
10. سيكون عدد بني إسرائيل كرمل البحر الذي لا يقاس ولا يعد، وفي الموضع الذي قيل لهم فيه: ما أنتم بشعبي ، يقال لهم : أنتم أبناء الله الحي.
11. ويجتمع بيت يهوذا وبنو إسرائيل جميعا ويختارون لهم رئيسا واحدا، وينمون في أرضهم، فيكون اليوم الذي يزرعهم فيه الله يوما عظيما.


في كثير ٍ من الاحيان كان الله يطلب من انبيائه ِ ان يطيعوه طاعة ً غير عادية . وبالنسبة للنبي هوشع كان ذلك يقتضي الزواج من امرأة ٍ ستخونه في يوم ٍ ما ، لكن رغم كل شيء كان لدى الله اسبابه التي جعلته يأمر النبي هوشع بالقيام بذلك . فقد كان الله مزمعا ً ان يستخدم هذا الزواج كدرس ٍ حي ٍ يوضح خيانة شعب اسرائيل له على الرغم من امانته ِ هو لهم .
أطع الله دوما ً حتى ولو لم تكن تفهم مقاصده ُ واهدافه ُ . فقد اعطانا الله هذه الاوامر او الوصايا لما فيه خيرنا ونفعنا . وهو سيكافئنا باكثر مما نستحق إن نحن ُ أطعناه . ما الذي امرك َ الله بالقيام به ولم تفعله ُ ؟ اطعه ُ استجابة ً لمحبته ِ لك .


----------



## fauzi (15 أغسطس 2014)

1007 - كلنا نحاول ان نعرف مشيئة الله لنا . حين نواجه اختيارا ً نسعى لأن نعرف اي اختيار يريده الله . ونبحث ونسأل ونصلي ونفكر ونستفسر بحثا ً عن مشيئة الله . ومشيئة الله ليست خافية ً مخفية . الله يعلن مشيئته لنا دائما ً بالروح القدس . الروح القدس فينا يطهر لنا مشيئة الله . لا تبحث عن مشيئة الله ، مشيئة الله يكشفها لك روح الله . واعمل مشيئة الله حين تعرفها . قال يسوع المسيح لتلاميذه : " طَعَامِي ( اي هدفي )  أَنْ أَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي " ( يوحنا 4 : 34 ) ونحن على مثال المسيح يجب ان يكون اول اهدافنا هو عمل مشيئة الله . ولكل مؤمن ٍ منا لدى الله مشيئة . لكل واحد ٍ عند الله قصد . يكتب بولس الرسول في رسالته الى اهل افسس 2 : 10 " لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ عَمَلُهُ ، مَخْلُوقِينَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ لأَعْمَال صَالِحَةٍ، قَدْ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَأَعَدَّهَا لِكَيْ نَسْلُكَ فِيهَا. " مشيئة الله لنا وقصده ُ لحياتنا محدد ٌ منذ ان خلقنا . والانسان السعيد هو الذي يعيش ويسلك حسب قصد الله . الذي يعيش في غير خطة الله ومشيئته يشقى ويتعب . يجاهد عبثا ً ضد التيار ، يقاوم ، يخور ، ينهار . اما الذي يعيش في قصد الله فكل ما يواجهه يكون لخيره ِ وسعادته وهنائه . يقول بولس الرسول في رسالته الى اهل رومية 8 : 28 " وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعًا لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ ، الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ. " تتكاتف وتتظافر وتتناسق الاشياء كلها معا ً لخيرنا . نحن المدعوون حسب قصد الله . الحياة في مشيئة الله التي يعلنها لنا الروح القدس تسير في سلاسة ٍ وانسجام ٍ روحي ٍ رائع . لا نشاز فيها بل ملحمة ُ خير ٍ رائعة . عش في مشيئة الله واعمل حسب قصد الله ، تحيا الحياة التي يريدها لك الله في سلام ٍ وخير ٍ وبهجة .


----------



## fauzi (16 أغسطس 2014)

1008 - غالبا ً ما يستغرق اتخاذ القرارات الهامة  وقتا ً طويلا ً ، ففي العادة لا يقدم المرء على الزواج او على شراء بيت او على الانجاب لمجرد فكرة ٍ عابرة . لكن من ناحية اخرى فإن بعض الامور تتطلب قرارا ً حاسما ً وفوريا ً ، فالفرصة المتاحة اليوم قد تضيع غدا ًًُ . تحتوي الآيات الكتابية لهذا اليوم على عرض ٍ من الله لانتهاز اللحظة الآنية 

اشعياء 55 : 1 – 9 
1. وقال الرب: ((تعالوا إلى المياه يا جميع العطاش ، تعالوا يا من لا فضة لهم وكلوا، أطلبوا خمرا ولبنا بغير ثمن.
2. لماذا تصرفون فضة لغير الخبز، وتتعبون في عملكم لغير شبع ؟ إسمعوا لي وكلوا الطيبات وتلذذوا في طعامكم بالدسم .
3. أميلوا آذانكم وتعالوا إلي. إسمعوا فتحيا نفوسكم: أعاهدكم عهدا أبديا ، عهد رحمتي الصادق لداود .
4. جعلته رقيبا للأمم وقائدا ووصيا عليهم .
5. يدعو شعوبا لا يعرفها وتتبعه أمم لا تعرفه. الرب قدوس إسرائيل إلهه ، وهو الذي مجده)).
6. أطلبوا الرب ما دام يوجد ، أدعوه ما دام قريبا .
7. إن تخلى الشرير عن طريقه وفاعل الإثم عن أفكاره ، وتاب إلى الرب فيرحمه ، وإلى إلهنا فيغمره بعفوه .
8. لا أفكاري أفكاركم يقول الرب ، ولا طرقكم طرقي .
9. كما علت السماوات عن الأرض ،علت عن طرقكم طرقي ، وأفكاري علت عن أفكاركم .


قال النبي اشعياء لشعبه ِ ان لا يتوانوا عن دعوة  الله طالما هو قريب ( اشعياء 55 : 6 – 7 ) لقد اراد منهم ان يتجاوبوا مع الله دونما ابطاء ٍ طالما ان الفرصة َ متاحة ٌ امامهم . إن الله لا يظهر بين الحين والآخر ثم يتركنا . كما انه لا ينتظر الى ما لا نهاية بينما نفكر نحن فيما اذا كنا سنتجاوب معه أم لا . لهذا فإن التأخير المتعمد في اتخاذ القرار بشأن قبول المسيح او عدم قبوله يعتبر اختبارا ً لصبر الله .
 لا تختبر صبر الله ، ولا تنتظر الى ان تصبح مستعدا ً لدعوته ِ الى حياتك . إن قبول الله في مرحلة ٍ متأخرة ٍ من الحياة يمكن ان يكون اصعب بكثير ٍ من قبوله ِ في هذه اللحظة . والأسوأ من هذا هو ان يوافيك الموت بغتة ً ، او ان يرجع المسيح لادانة الأرض قبل اتخاذك القرار الحاسم فيما يتعلق باتبّاعه ِ ، لذلك اطلب وجه الله الآن طالما انك تستطيع وقبل فوات الأوان ، فسوف يأتي يوم ٌ يكون الأوان فيه قد فات بالفعل .


----------



## fauzi (17 أغسطس 2014)

1009 - ونحن نسير في دروب الحياة نشعر بالارهاق والتعب ، ونجد الايام تمر بطيئة ً متراخية ونحن ننوء تحت اثقال الحياة . ولكل ٍ منا متاعبه ، ولكل ٍ منا اثقاله . قد تختلف لكن احدا ً لا ينجو منها . يصرخ ايوب في سفره ِ متأوها ً متوجعا ً ويقول : " اَلإِنْسَانُ مَوْلُودُ الْمَرْأَةِ ، قَلِيلُ الأَيَّامِ وَشَبْعَانُ تَعَبًا. ...... إِنْ كَانَتْ أَيَّامُهُ مَحْدُودَةً ، وَعَدَدُ أَشْهُرِهِ عِنْدَكَ ، وَقَدْ عَيَّنْتَ أَجَلَهُ فَلاَ يَتَجَاوَزُهُ ، فَأَقْصِرْ عَنْهُ لِيَسْتَرِيحْ ، إِلَى أَنْ يُسَرَّ كَالأَجِيرِ بِانْتِهَاءِ يَوْمِهِ. " ( ايوب 14 : 1 ، 5 ، 6  ) أجل كل ٍ منا محسوب ٌ بدقة ، وهذه ِ رحمة ٌ من الله ، لأن الحياة قاسية والايام كلها تعب ٌ وشقاء ٌ وعناء . وفي سيره ِ في دروب الحياة يتقدم ، يقترب من محطة الوصول . يتحرك عمره ُ نحو الخروج الى حيث يغوص في الابدية . ومهما حقق من نجاح ووصل الى انتصار ٍ وشهرة فهو يشتهي الراحة ويترجى النهاية . كالأجير ، الاجير الذي يُفلح الارض ويعرق ويتعب ويشقى فيراقب الشمس وهي تتحرك في كبد السماء تدنو نحو الغروب . ويتمنى ان تُسرع فينتهي اليوم وينتهي معه تعبه . هكذا المؤمن الذي يعرف ان في نهاية الحياة حياة ً ابدية . والذي يعاني ويقاسي ايام غربة ٍ صعبة ً جافة ينظر وينتظر ، يطلب ويترجى العودة . يحسب الساعات ويعد الايام والسنين ويتعجل نهايتها لكي يُسر كما يُسر الاجير بانتهاء يومه . 
هل تحس بالغربة في ارض التعب ؟ هل تشعر بالرغبة في انتهاء اليوم ؟ تأكد ان الراحة لن  توجد الا هناك على الشاطئ حيث ينتظرك الله مادا ً ذراعيه لك ، يمسح دمعك ويجفف عرقك ويُعد لك مكانا ً مريحا ً . في بيته ِ ، بيتك الذي اعده لك ، ووفر به كل وسائل راحتك ،  في نهاية اليوم التي حددها لك .


----------



## fauzi (18 أغسطس 2014)

1010 - بالكاد يحدث اي شيء ٍ للصخور الساحلية التي تضربها الامواج مرارا ً وتكرارا ً ، فالماء لا يقارن بالصخور . صحيح ٌ ان الامواج تلطم الصخور بصورة ٍ مستمرة لكن الصخور تفوز ، ومع ذلك لا بد للامواج ان تترك اثرا ً ضئيلا ً على الصخور في كل مرة ٍ تلطمها فيها . وهكذا إن رجعت بعد سنوات طويلة فسوف ترى التأثير المتراكم لامواج البحر على الصخور ، حيث انها تنحتها وتبليها . كان حال النبي اشعياء مثل حال تلك الامواج المتواصلة ، فقد تابع التحدث مع شعبه ِ مرة ً تلو الأخرى محذرا ً اياهم من عواقب افعالهم ومذكرا ً اياهم بحاجتهم للتغيير ، لكنهم كانوا اشبه بتلك الصخور ، اي انهم لم يستجيبوا له آنذاك ، لذلك فقد ركع على ركبتيه وراح يصلي لاجلهم 

اشعياء 62 : 1
1.	لأجلك يا صهيون لا أسكت ، لأجلك يا أورشليم لا أهدأ حتى يخرج كالضياء حقك وكمصباح متقد خلاصك.
اشعياء 62 : 6 – 12 
6. على أسوارك يا أورشليم أقام الرب حراسا لا يبتعدون نهارا ولا ليلا. أذكروا الرب لا تهدأوا،
7. ولا تدعوا الرب يهدأ إلى أن يثبت دعائم إسرائيل ويجعلها تسبيحة في الأرض.
8. حلف الرب بيمينه وأقسم بذراع جبروته: ((لن يأكل أعداؤك قمحك ويشرب الغرباء خمرة تعبك،
9. بل الذين يجنونه بحمد يأكلونه، ويشربه جامعوه في دياري المقدسة)).
10. هيا اعبروا من الأبواب. هيئوا طريق الشعب، مهدوه ونقوه من الحجارة، وارفعوا الراية للشعوب.
11. الرب أذاع إلى أقاصي الأرض أن قولوا لابنة صهيون: ((ها مخلصك الرب آت جزاؤه معه وأجرته تتقدمه)).
12. شعبك يدعى مقدسا، شعبك الذي افتداه الرب. وأنت لا تدعين يا أورشليم المدينة المهجورة بعد اليوم، بل المدينة المطلوبة من الجميع.



حينما نحذر الآخرين او ننصحهم فانهم لا يصغون الينا احيانا ً ، وفي كثير من الاوقات يكون باستطاعتنا ان نرى العواقب الاليمة التي ستحل عليهم رغم انهم يرفضون رؤية الخطر القادم . لكن بعد ان نكون قد حذرناهم ونصحناهم ورجوناهم يبقى لدينا خيار ٌ  واحد الا وهو ان نصلي لاجلهم .  لهذا فقد علّم يسوع تلاميذه ان يصلوا قائلين : " لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ. لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ " ( متى 6 : 10 ) قد لا تستطيع التحكم بالاشخاص الآخرين الذين هم على وشك اتخاذ قرارات حمقاء ، او الذين يلهون ويعبثون بطريقة ٍ لا بد  وان تجلب العواقب الاليمة على رؤوسهم ، لكنك تستطيع على اقل تقدير ان تصلي لاجلهم . واظب على الصلاة بلجاجة من اجل الاشخاص الذين تحبهم .


----------



## fauzi (19 أغسطس 2014)

1011 - بعض الناس محصورون داخل ذواتهم ، لا يرون الا انفسهم ، لا يهتمون او يعنون بغيرهم . يقبضون ايديهم عن الغير ، يغلقون مخازنهم عن الآخرين . البخل شيمتهم والشح اسلوبهم والتقتير وسيلتهم للحياة . يعيشون تحيط الكراهية بهم ، ويرحلون مشيعين بالشماتة . يقول النبي سليمان الحكيم في امثاله ِ الاصحاح 11 : 25 " 
النَّفْسُ السَّخِيَّةُ تُسَمَّنُ ، وَالْمُرْوِي هُوَ أَيْضًا يُرْوَى." فكلما اعطى الانسان زاد بركة ً وشبعا ً . كلما روى الانسان زاد خيرا ً وارتواء . اذا اعطيت الجائع طعاما ً يسد جوعه ، شبعت . واذا سقيت الضمآن ماء ً يطفئ عطشه ارتويت . إن فكرت في الآخرين واهتممت باحتياجاتهم يهتم بك الله . وإن اعطيت الغير مما في حوزتك ومخازنك ،  ملئها لك . قال الرب يسوع المسيح : "  مَغْبُوطٌ هُوَ الْعَطَاءُ أَكْثَرُ مِنَ الأَخْذِ " ( اعمال 20 : 35 ) هذه سمة المسيحية :  " الْمُعْطِيَ الْمَسْرُورَ يُحِبُّهُ اللهُ. " ( 2 كورنثوس 9 : 7 ) قال المسيح وعلّم أن كل ما نعطيه للغير ونفعله ُ للآخرين عطاء ٌ له هو وفعل ً صالح ٌ له ، لانه يعتبر المحتاجين اخوته الاصاغر . وكل ما نفعله باخوته هؤلاء الاصاغر فبه نفعل ، وكل ما لا لم  نفعله باحد اخوته هؤلاء  الاصاغر فبه لم نفعل . إن ذكرت ُ الآخرين فالرب سيذكرني ، وإن ساعدت ُ الآخرين فالرب سيساعدني . إن سقيت جنته يحول نفسي الى جَنَّةٍ رَيَّا  . واذا عاملت الغير كاخوة ٍ اصاغر له عاملني كأخ ٍ عزيز ٍ عليه . إن قارب البئر ان يجف ، إن شحت مائه ُ وقلّت ، سكب بعضها على النباتات الجافة حوله يفتح مسام جدرانه . ويعود الماء فيزداد في جوفه ويعلو ويطفح ويفيض . لأن المروي ايضا ً يُروى ، ولأن المعطي دائما ً يُعطى . لهذا يعدك الله ويطلب منك ان تفتح يدك بالعطاء ، فسوف يملئها لك بسخاء ، فالنفس السخية تُسمّن  .


----------



## fauzi (20 أغسطس 2014)

1012 - هناك الكثير من العقبات التي تعترض طريق الشباب : الخبرة الضئيلة وعدم النضج والافتقار للمهارات . ويا ليت الشباب  يمتلكون بعض الحكمة الى جانب هذه الطاقات الكبيرة التي يتمتعون بها . اهلا ً بك في الاصحاحات الافتتاحية لسفر ارميا الذي يحتوي على نبوات رجل ٍ اعتبر صغيرا ً لا يصلح لأن يكون خادما ً لله .صحيح ٌ أن إرميا كان شابا ً صغيرا ً لكنك سترى هنا ان عمر المرء لا يهم حين يتعلق الأمر بخدمة الله ، فما يهم حقا ً هو قلبه ُ 

إرميا 1 : 4 – 16 
4. قال الرب لي :
5. ((قبل أن أصورك في البطن اخترتك، وقبل أن تخرج من الرحم كرستك وجعلتك نبيا للأمم)).
6. فقلت: ((آه ، أيها السيد الرب ! أنا لا أعرف أن أتكلم لأني صغير)).
7. فقال لي الرب: ((لا تقل : إني صغير . أينما أرسلك تذهب ، وكل ما آمرك به تقوله ،
8. لا تخف من مواجهة أحد ، فأنا معك لأنقذك .
9. ثم مد يده ولمس فمي وقال : ((ها أنا جعلت كلامي في فمك
10. وأعطيتك اليوم سلطة على الأمم وعلى الممالك لتقلع وتهدم وتهلك ، ولتنقض وتبني وتغرس
11. وقال لي الرب: ((ماذا ترى يا إرميا ؟)) فقلت: ((أرى غصن لوز)).
12. فقال: ((أحسنت فيما رأيت . فأنا ساهر على فعل ما أقول)) .
13. وقال لي الرب ثانية: ((ماذا ترى الآن ؟)) فقلت : ((أرى وعاء يغلي على موقد يتجه إلى الشمال)).
14. فقال: ((من الشمال يهب الشر على جميع سكان هذه الأرض .
15. سأدعو جميع ممالك الشمال ، فيأتون وينصب كل ملك من ملوكها عرشه عند مدخل أبواب أورشليم ومدن يهوذا .
16. وأتلو حكمي على شعبي جزاء جميع الشرور التي فعلوها ، لأنهم تركوني وأحرقوا البخور على مذبح آلهة أخرى وسجدوا لما صنعته أيديهم .



ليس من المستغرب ان يشعر الناس بالمعاناة عند مواجهتهم لبعض التحديات الجديدة في الحياة ، وذلك بسبب شعورهم بانهم ما زالو صغارا ً او بسبب افتقارهم للكفاءة ِ او المقدرة ِ أو التدريب او الخبرة ، فقد اعتبر إرميا انه اصغر واقل خبرة ً من ان يحمل رسالة الله الى العالم ، لكن الله اخبره بأن لا يقلق وان ينطلق في مهمته ِ . 
لا ينبغي علينا ان نسمح لمشاعر عدم الكفاءة بأن تمنعنا من القيام بالعمل الذي دعانا الله للقيام به ، بل يجب علينا ان نثق بأنه سيكون معنا دوما ً وبأنه سيعطينا الحكمة َ والمعونة اللازمتين لاكمال تلك المهمة .
حينما تجد نفسك تتجنب  شيئا ً تعرف انه ينبغي عليك القيام به ، لا تحاول التملص من ذلك بحجة عدم كفائتك ، بل اطلب من الله ان يمدك بالشجاعة اللازمة للقيام بذلك ، وثق من كل  قلبك بأنه سيزودك بالقوة التي تحتاجها لانجاز العمل .


----------



## fauzi (21 أغسطس 2014)

1013 - خلق الله الماء للانسان والحيوان والنبات حياة . الجفاف موت ، والمطر ارتواء ٌ وانتعاش ٌ وهناء ، لكن الله يسمح احيانا ً ان يفيض الماء ، يُغرق ، ويُهلك ويُميت . ينهمر المطر مدرارا ً وتتفجر الينابيع وتطفح ،  تغرق الارض ، والسيول تجرف كل ما يقف في طريقها فتدمره . حدث ذلك في الماضي في عهد نوح وأمات الطوفان كل حي . محا الله كل ما كان في الارض   ما عدا نوح واللذين كانوا معه في الفلك . وبعد ان انزاحت المياه وجفت الارض وضع قوسا ً في السحاب . قوسا ً جميلا ً يحوي كل الالوان متدرجة ً متداخلة ً بشكل ٍ رائع . وقال الله لنوح : " هذِهِ عَلاَمَةُ الْمِيثَاقِ الَّذِي أَنَا وَاضِعُهُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ ( تكوين 9 : 12 ) ميثاق حماية وعهد رعاية ، لا يكون طوفان ٌ يُهلك الانسان " فَيَكُونُ مَتَى أَنْشُرْ سَحَابًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ ، وَتَظْهَرِ الْقَوْسُ فِي السَّحَابِ، " ( تكوين 9 : 14 )  حين تُظلم السماء وتتراكم السحب مثقلة ً بالمطر المهلك ، حينئذ ِ تظهر القوس بالوانها المتدرجة  المتعددة المتداخلة تملأ السماء ، تشق ظلام السُحب ، تصرخ باعلى من الرعد ، تقول للانسان : هذا ميثاق الله  ووعده ، لا يُهلك الارض ، فتكون القوس تأكيدا ً لعناية  الله ورعايته واعلان ُ لمحبة الله للانسان . وسط الرعد والبرق والمطر يوجد الله . وسط الرعب والخوف والخطر تمتد يد الله ، تحمي ، تحفظ ، تُحيط ، تحتضن ،  تمسك . يُرسل القوس تُعلن وجوده وتؤكد وعوده .
 إن داهمتك السُحُب وانتشرت تملأ السماء . إن دوّى الرعد ولمع البرق كسيف ٍ مخضّب ٍ بالدماء ، أمعن النظر وسط السُحُب ، ارفع بصرك واخترق الظلام ، ستجد القوس ظاهرة ً قائمة تحتضن الارض وتحتضنك . تنشر الوانها ، تغمر الارض وتغمرك . تُذكّرك بميثاق الله وتحفظك في عناية الله .


----------



## fauzi (22 أغسطس 2014)

1014 -الارض التي نعيش عليها ارض غربة . منذ ان خطا آدم على الارض ونحن نسله في ارض غربة . كلنا غرباء نعيش على ارض ٍ غريبة لا نملكها . قال الله للشعب منذ البداية : " لِيَ الأَرْضَ ، وَأَنْتُمْ غُرَبَاءُ وَنُزَلاَءُ عِنْدِي " ( لاويين 25 : 23 ) يقول الوحي المقدس في رسالة العبرانيين عن ابراهيم : " بِالإِيمَانِ تَغَرَّبَ فِي أَرْضِ الْمَوْعِدِ كَأَنَّهَا غَرِيبَةٌ ، سَاكِنًا فِي خِيَامٍ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ الْوَارِثَيْنِ مَعَهُ لِهذَا الْمَوْعِدِ عَيْنِهِ. " ( عبرانيين 11 : 9 ) وقال داود النبي في مزمور 119 : 19 " غَرِيبٌ أَنَا فِي الأَرْضِ. " ويقول ايضا : " أَنَا غَرِيبٌ عِنْدَكَ. نَزِيلٌ مِثْلُ جَمِيعِ آبَائِي. " ( مزمور 39 : 12 ) فكل انسان ٍ غريب ٌ على الارض . والغريب يحيا حياة الغريب ، يكون مستعدا ً للانتقال والترحال حين يتحتم الانتقال ، فلا يبني ويعمق جذوره في  الارض . يسكن في خيام ٍ يسهل طيها وحملها على الظهر . لا يكنز ويضع ثروته في ممتلكات ٍ ثابتة . كانت اموالهم وثرواتهم تمشي على اقدام ٍ تتبعهم في شكل قطعان غنم ٍ وابل ومواشي . وحين يدعو الله الانسان ليعود اليه ويرحل من ارض الغربة ، كان ذلك امرا ً طبيعيا ً منتظرا ً لا يُدهش له ويرتعب . انسان العصر الحديث ينسى ذلك وينكره ، يقبض باستماتة ٍ على تراب الارض ، يغرس اياديه في طينها ، يستخدم الحديد والاحجار في بناء بيوته ويرفع الاسوار حولها . يمد جذوره في الاعماق وتمتد فروعه ُ في الفضاء ويتصور انه خالد فيكنز ويدّخر ويجمع ويخزّن . فاذا جاء الوقت وحل الزمان لانهاء الغربة والرحيل يفزع ويجري  يسرة ً يمنة  بما بناه وشيده ليبقيه ويحميه . فاذا بالزرع يُقلع والحصون تُهدم والاسوار تتهاوى .  الكل يزول  ، يذوب ، يضيع ، يطير ، ينفلت من بين اصابعه .  ويقبض الهواء ، الخلاء ، الخواء ، الفراغ . لو عشت غريبا ً في ارض الزوال ، تحيا ابديا ً في ارض الخلود والبقاء ، في الوطن السماوي مع الله .


----------



## fauzi (23 أغسطس 2014)

1015 - تعتمد محبة الناس للمتنبئين الجويين على دقة هؤلاء في التنبؤ بالحالة الجوية . لكن بعض الناس يكرهون المتنبئين الجويين لا بسبب دقة تنبؤاتهم او عدم دقتها بل لمجرد انهم يتنبؤون بأن الطقس سيكون سيئا ً . لكن رداءة الطقس ليست بسبب خطأ منهم ، لذلك أفلا يجدر بنا ان نلتمس لهم عذرا ً ؟ فهم على اقل تقدير يحذروننا من سوء الاحوال الجوية ، أليس كذلك ؟ كان النبي إرميا يحظى بنفس الاحترام الذي يحظى به المتنبئ الجوي الذي يتنبأ دائما ً بأن الطقس سيكون سيئا ً . فحتى ان الاشخاص الذين نشأ معهم إرميا لم يعودوا راغبين في وجوده ِ في المدينة ، بل انهم كانوا يتمنون موته ، لكن خلافا ً للمتنبئين الجويين لم يكن باستطاعة النبي إرميا ان يترك هذا العمل او هذه المنطقة لأن الله هو الذي وضعه ُ في هذا المكان ، لهذا كان على النبي إرميا ان يستمر في توصيل الاخبار السيئة للشعب .

إرميا 11 : 18 – 23 
18. أعلمني الرب فعلمت ، وأراني فرأيت أعمالهم .
19. كنت أنا كخروف وديع يساق إلى الذبح ولا علم لي أنهم كادوا لي مكيدة . قالوا: لنتلف الشجرة مع ثمرها! لنقطعه من أرض الأحياء ولا يذكر اسمه من بعد!))
20. فيا ربنا القدير الذي يحكم بالعدل ويفحص المشاعر والأفكار دعني أرى انتقامك منهم . فإليك رفعت دعواي .
21. فقال الرب على رجال عناتوت الذين يطلبون حياتي ويقولون لا تتنبأ لئلا تموت بأيدينا:
22. ((أنا الرب القدير أعاقبهم ، فيموت الشبان منهم بالسيف وبنوهم وبناتهم بالجوع
23. لأني يوم أعاقبهم سأجلب عليهم شرا ولا تبقى منهم بقية)). 

إرميا 12 : 2 ، 5 ، 6 
2. أنت غرستهم فتأصلوا ونموا وأثمروا. أنت قريب من أفواههم وبعيد عن قلوبهم .
.
.
.

5. تجري مع المشاة فتتعب ، فكيف تسابق الفرسان ؟ وإن كنت تتعب في أرض الأمان ، فكيف تفعل في غور الأردن ؟
6. إن كان إخوتك وأهل بيت أبيك يغدرون بك ويصرخون وراءك بملء أفواههم ، فكيف تأتمنهم إذا كلموك بالخير؟




في وقتنا الحاضر يعارض الناس احيانا ً المؤمنين الذين يشاركون رسالة الخلاص وذلك لنفس الاسباب التي دفعت شعب عناتوت او عناثوث  للتآمر على حياة النبي إرميا . وقد يكون من البديهي ان يميل المرء الى الصمت او الى تغيير الرسالة حينما يواجه مثل هذه المعارضة الشديدة ، لكن ينبغي علينا ان نكون امناء مع الله وامناء مع الدعوة التي دعانا اليها .
إن تحدثت مع الآخرين عن الله فلا تكن بغيضا ً او لحوحا ً او جلفا ً بل اتبع مثال النبي إرميا . تحدث بكل احترام ٍ معهم وقل الشيء المناسب في الوقت المناسب ، واحرص على ان تنقل لهم رأي الله وليس رأيك الشخصي . واخيرا ً اترك سلامتك وامنك بين يدي الله .


----------



## fauzi (24 أغسطس 2014)

1016 - الحي حي ٌ بالحياة التي فيه . النبات حي لأن حياة ً خاصة تجري في فروعه ِ  واوراقه . الحيوان والانسان حي ٌ بنسمة الحياة التي تجري في دمه وعروقه . وما ان تتوقف الحياة حتى يموت الحي ويهوي في التراب ، الا الانسان المخلوق بنعمة ٍ من الله الخالد . نقل الله الخلود الى نفسه فاصبحت نفسه ُ خالدة . ووفر الله للمؤمنين حياة ً ابدية في المسيح يسوع  . يقول الرسول يوحنا في رسالته ِ الاولى 5 : 11 ، 12  " وَهذِهِ هِيَ الشَّهَادَةُ: أَنَّ اللهَ أَعْطَانَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً ، وَهذِهِ الْحَيَاةُ هِيَ فِي ابْنِهِ. مَنْ لَهُ الابْنُ فَلَهُ الْحَيَاةُ، وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ ابْنُ اللهِ فَلَيْسَتْ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ." المؤمن بالمسيح ، الذي له ابن الله صُلب مع المسيح وقام ايضا ً بقيامة المسيح فيحيا لا هو بل المسيح يحيا فيه . في الجسد نحن احياء ٌ بالجسد . بالحياة الجسدية التي تحيي كل حي . في المسيح نحن ُ احياء ٌ بالروح . بالحياة الروحية الابدية التي لنا فيه . كان "  يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. " ( يوحنا 3 : 14 – 16 ) والحياة الابدية ليست خلود نفس الانسان ، الحياة الابدية هي عطية الله للمؤمن في المسيح يسوع . تبدأ حين تسلّم القلب له وتتبعه ، وتبقى الى ان تظهر مع المسيح في المجد . يقول بولس الرسول في رسالته الى اهل كولوسي 3 : 3 ، 4 " لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ مُتُّمْ وَحَيَاتُكُمْ مُسْتَتِرَةٌ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ فِي اللهِ. مَتَى أُظْهِرَ الْمَسِيحُ حَيَاتُنَا، فَحِينَئِذٍ تُظْهَرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا مَعَهُ فِي الْمَجْدِ. " متى أُظهر المسيح حينئذٍ نُظهر نحن ايضا ً معه في المجد ، فنحيا الآن الحياة التي في المسيح ، والحياة التي في المسيح حياة ٌ ابدية ، تبدأ وتستمر هنا على الارض وتسمو وتستمر هناك في السماء في المجد ، هكذا يقول الله ، هذا ما يعدنا الله به .


----------



## fauzi (25 أغسطس 2014)

1017 - إن اردت مثالا ً عن الغضب فلا تبحث  بعيدا ً عن النبي يونان ، فقد أضطر أخيرا ً  للقيام بالمهمة التي اوكله الله بها ألا وهي تحذير شعب نينوى من غضب الله القادم . كان يونان يفضّل عدم القيام بذلك ،  لهذا فقد شعر بالخسارة حينما سارت الامور على ما يرام ، لهذا فقد علّمه الله درسا ً قاسيا ً عن الغضب . في هذه الآيات سوف ترى صورة ً  مدهشة ً عن رحمة الله  ، كما انك سوف تجد دروسا ً تبين ان باب التوبة ِ مفتوح ٌ دائما ً ، وأن المؤمنين يغضبون احيانا ً لاسباب ٍ ليست صحيحة 

يونان 4 : 1 – 11 
1. وساء ذلك يونان كثيرا، فغضب
2. وصلى إلى الرب وقال: ((أيها الرب، قلت وأنا بعد في بلادي إنك تفعل مثل هذا، ولذلك أسرعت إلى الهرب إلى ترشيش. كنت أعلم أنك إله حنون رحوم بطيء عن الغضب، كثير الرحمة ونادم على فعل الشر.
3. فالآن أيها الرب خذ حياتي مني، فخير لي أن أموت من أن أحيا)).
4. فقال له الرب: ((أيحق لك أن تغضب ؟))
5. وخرج يونان من المدينة ، وجلس شرقي المدينة ونصب هناك مظلة وجلس تحتها في الظل ، حتـى يرى ما يصيب المدينة .
6. فأعد الرب الإله يقطينة فارتفعت فوق يونان ليكون على رأسه ظل ينقذه من الأذى ، ففرح يونان باليقطينة فرحا عظيما.
7. ثم أعد الله دودة عند الفجر في الغد، فضربت اليقطينة فيبست.
8. فلما أشرقت الشمس أعد الله ريحا شرقية حارة، فضربت الشمس على رأس يونان فأغمي عليه، فطلب الموت لنفسه وقال: ((خير لي أن أموت من أن أحيا)).
9. فقال الله ليونان: ((أيحق لك أن تغضب من أجل اليقطينة ؟)) فأجاب يونان: ((يحق لي أن أغضب إلى الموت)).
10. فقال الرب: ((أشفقت أنت على اليقطينة الـتي لم تتعب فيها ولا ربيتها، وإنما طلعت في ليلة ثم هلكت في ليلة
11. أفلا أشفق أنا على نينوى العظيمة الـتي فيها أكثر من مئة وعشرين ألف نسمة لا يعرفون يمينهم من شمالهم ، فضلا عن بهائم كثيرة ؟))


احيانا ً نتمنى ان يلحق الاذى والعقاب بالاشرار ، وحتى ان داود عبّر عن نفس هذه الامنية في العديد من المزامير التي كتبها ، لكن رحمة الله هي اكثر مما نظن او نفتكر ، وهو يشعر بالتعاطف مع الخطاة الذين نريد ان نعاقبهم ، وبمقتضى رحمة الله الواسعة فانه يضع خططا ً لجلب الخطاة اليه ، وقد ادرك داود هذه الحقيقة ، لهذا رغم انه  ( أي داود )  كان يكره الاشرار الا انه كان يصلي ان يتمجد الله وأن يأتي الخطاة الى معرفة الرب .
صلي لاجل الاشخاص الذين يحتاجون الى معرفة الله . اكره افعالهم الشريرة لكن افعل كل ما تستطيع لاقناعهم باتّباع  المسيح .


----------



## fauzi (26 أغسطس 2014)

1018 - متى كانت آخر ليلة بقيت فيها مستيقظا ً طوال الليل وانت تنتظر بزوغ الشمس بفارغ الصبر ؟ قد يكون هذا بسبب تشوقك للخروج في رحلة ٍ تنتظرها منذ وقت ٍ طويل ، او قد يكون هذا بسبب انتظارك لعيد الميلاد المجيد حيث انشغل فكرك بالهدايا والاضواء والمتعة والحلوى والموسيقى . تعلّق نبوات النبي ميخا على افكار اليوم التالي  التي كانت تؤرّق شعب اسرائيل ، لكنهم كانوا ينتظرون بفارغ الصبر اشياء وامور ابعد ما تكون عن الرحلات البريئة وزينة الاعياد ، فقد كانوا يخططون لخداع الآخرين وتهديدهم وممارسة العنف معهم ، لهذا فقد اشتملت نبوات ميخا على رؤى ً للدينونة التي ستقع على كل من اسرائيل ويهوذا ، كما اشتملت على رسائل للملوك الذين كان بامكانهم منع هذه الدينونة 

ميخا 2 : 1 – 4 
1. ويل للذين يعدون العدة للإثم ، وفي مضاجعهم يفتعلون الشر . في نور الصباح يصنعونه لأنه في متناول أيديهم .
2. يشتهون حقولا فيغتصبونها وبيوتا فيستولون عليها . يظلمون الرجل وأهل بيته ، والإنسان وما ملكت يداه .
3. فهذا ما قال الرب : على هذه الزمرة أمثالكم أعد العدة للشر فلا تتمايل أعناقكم ولا تمشون متشامخين
4. . في ذلك الزمن الرديء حينما يجعلونكم مثلا ويندبونكم ندبا قائلين: ((دمرنا الرب تدميرا وقطع نصيب شعبه.كيف تحول عنا وقسم للسابين حقولنا)). 

ميخا 2 : 12 ، 13 
12. سأجمعكم جميعا يا بيت يعقوب وأضم الباقين من بني إسرائيل وكغنم الحظيرة أجعلهم معا ، وكالقطيع في وسط مرعاه ، فيأمنون من بني آدم .
13. أتقدمهم وأصعد أمامهم فيتسابقون ويعبرون سريعا . يغلبون بي أنا الرب ملكهم وهم يعبرون وأنا على رأسهم)) .



يقع الكثيرون في يومنا هذا فريسة ً لطموحات اصحاب النفوذ والسلطان ، فالبعض يفقدون منازلهم واعمالهم ومدخراتهم المالية وحتى حياتهم بسبب تعديات هؤلاء الاشرار . صحيح ٌ ان القانون يحمينا من بعض التعديات ، لكن إن كان القانون يسمح بفعل شيء ٍ ما فهذا لا يعني  انه ينبغي  علينا القيام به  . فالاستيلاء على ممتلكات الآخرين عن طريق الخداع والعنف يستوجب دينونة الله . لا تلجأ ابدا ً لسلطتك او مركزك للحصول على ما ترغب فيه بالقوة ، بل كن راضيا ً وقانعا ً بما باركك الله به ، واتكل عليه ِ في تسديد احتياجك واعطائك سؤل قلبك َ .


----------



## fauzi (27 أغسطس 2014)

1019 - في مفارق الطرق نقف حائرين الى اين نتجه واي طريق ٍ نسير . إن سرنا يمينا ً قد يكون اليسار هو الطريق الصحيح ، وإن سرنا يسارا ً قد يكون اليمين هو الاصوب والاسلم . نقف حيارى خائفين مترددين نخشى ان نخطو خطوة ، نبحث عن علامات ارشاد ، ندقق النظر ، نصيغ السمع ، ونتمنى ان نجد من يُرشد ، ومن يوجه ، ومن يقود . وفي حياتنا الروحية نقف ايضا ً في مفارق طرق ٍ ونواجه نفس الحيرة ، ونلجأ الى الله . يقول اشعياء النبي في الاصحاح 30 : 21  
" وَأُذُنَاكَ تَسْمَعَانِ كَلِمَةً خَلْفَكَ قَائِلَةً : «هذِهِ هِيَ الطَّرِيقُ . اسْلُكُوا فِيهَا». حِينَمَا تَمِيلُونَ إِلَى الْيَمِينِ وَحِينَمَا تَمِيلُونَ إِلَى الْيَسَارِ. " 
عندما نحتار لا نبحث عن الارشاد الا من الله وحده . نذهب اليه ، نبحث في كلمته ، نمتلئ به ، نتفرس في وجهه ، يُسمعنا صوته ، يوجهنا الى طريقه ، يقودنا بيده ، يسير امامنا . لا تسرع في اللجوء الى اصحاب الرأي والفكر والمشورة في العالم . العالم مليء ٌ بالطرق الخاطئة والآراء الخطرة والافكار التي تقود الى الضلال ، أما المسيح فهو الطريق الوحيد ، الطريق الآمن ، الطريق الأمين . حين نسمع صوته يأتي الينا من الخلف ، يوجهنا الى الطريق ،  حالا ً يجب ان نسلك ونميل  يمينا ً أراد او يسارا ً . انت تسعى نحو مشيئته وتبحث عن قصده  ، وهو يريد ان تحقق مشيئته وتنفذ قصده ، فاختلي به ، اطلب وجهه ، انتظره ، انتظر الرب . وانت تقف وحولك طرق ومسالك كثيرة  لا تتعجل ، انتظر الرب . قل مع داود : " إِنَّمَا للهِ انْتَظَرَتْ نَفْسِي . مِنْ قِبَلِهِ خَلاَصِي . إِنَّمَا هُوَ صَخْرَتِي وَخَلاَصِي ، مَلْجَإِي ، لاَ أَتَزَعْزَعُ كَثِيرًا.   " ( مزمور 62 : 1 ، 2 )  فطريقه طريق الخلاص ومسلكه ُ مسلك  بِر . حين ننتظر الرب ننجو ، حين نتبع طريقه ُ نخلُص . ابتعد عن مشورة الاشرار ولا تسمع توجيهات أخرى بل اتبع الله واسلك في طرقه ِ المستقيمة .


----------



## fauzi (28 أغسطس 2014)

1020 - الكثير من الناس يعتبرون التعليم مهنة ً متواضعة ً ، فهم يقولون : إن اردت ان تعمل معلما ً فافعل ذلك بدافع حبك للتعليم لا للمال . وقد ينطبق الامر نفسه على بعض  الاعمال المشابهة كالوعظ والعمل الاجتماعي . تحتوي هذه المجموعة من النبوات على رسالة ٍ قاسية ٍ لبعض الوعاظ المعلمين الذين وجدوا طريقة ً ملتوية ً لحل مشكلة الاجر المتواضع للمهن التي يعملون بها . لكن للاسف الشديد فقد كانت طريقتهم في علاج الامر اسوأ من المشكلة ِ نفسها ، لهذا يقول الله انه غير راض ٍ عن ذلك على الاطلاق 

ميخا 3 : 1 – 12 
1. وقلت: ((إسمعوا يا رؤساء يعقوب،يا قضاة بيت إسرائيل! عليكم أن تعرفوا الحق!
2. تبغضون الخير وتحبون الشر فتنزعون الجلد عن شعبي وتجردون اللحم عن عظامه.
3. تسلخونه وتأكلون لحمه، وتهشمون عظامه تهشيما. تمددونه كالشرائح في القدر وكاللحم في وسط المقلاة،
4. فتستنجدون بالرب ولا يعينكم، ويحجب وجهه لسوء أفعالكم.
5. وقال الرب على الأنبياء الذين يضللون شعبه، وينادون بالسلام إذا كان لهم ما ينهشونه بأسنانهم، ويفرضون الحرب على من لا يملأ أفواههم.
6. يكون ليلكم بلا رؤيا وظلامكم من دون عرافة. فتغرب الشمس على الأنبياء وعليهم يظلم النهار.
7. ويخزى الراؤون ويخجل العرافون ويعضون جميعا على شفاههم، فلا جواب لهم من الله.
8. وأنا ممتلئ بروح الرب قوة وحقا واقتدارا، فأحدث بمعصية يعقوب، بخطيئة بيت إسرائيل.
9. إسمعوا يا رؤساء يعقوب يا قضاة بيت إسرائيل، يا من تمقتون العدل وتعوجون كل استقامة
10. وتبنون صهيون بالماء، مدينة أورشليم بالجور.
11. فرؤساؤها يحكمون بالرشوة وكهنتها يعلمون بالأجرة. أنبياؤها يتنبأون بالفضة ويعتمدون على الرب قائلين: ((الرب قائم في وسطنا، فلا يحل بنا شر)).
12. لذلك ستفلح صهيون بسبب أعمالكم كحقل فتصير أورشليم خرائب وجبل بيت الرب وعرا.


قام النبي ميخا بادانة القادة الدينيين اللذين كانوا يقبلون الرشاوى او اللذين كانوا لا يخدمون الا اذا نالوا اجرا ً مجزيا ً عن عملهم .
 حينما يخدم المؤمنون سواء في الوعظ او التعليم او ما الى ذلك بهدف الكسب المادي فان الهدف من خدمتهم يضيع ويتبخر في الهواء ، فالخدمة تعني العطاء وليس الاخذ . 
حينما تخدم الآخرين في اي شيء  فافعل ذلك بفرح ٍ وعن طيب خاطر ٍ لاجل المسيح حتى ولو لم تحصل على اي مكافئة ٍ او مقابل ٍ مادي ٍ من الآخرين . كذلك شجع المؤمنين الآخرين على فعل الشيء نفسه عن طريق  عدم استخدام ما تقدمه لهم كوسيلة ضغط ٍ لفرض آرائك عليهم .


----------



## fauzi (29 أغسطس 2014)

1021 - جاء قائد المئة الى يسوع يطلب منه ان يشفي غلامه ُ المفلوج ، وكان ايمان ذلك الرجل كبيرا ً ، فبينما يسوع  ذاهب ٌ ليشفي الغلام قال له الرجل : ان له سلطان ، يقول لهذا اذهب فيذهب ولآخر أءيت ِ فيأتي ، وطلب منه ان يقول كلمة  ً فيُشفى الغلام . ايمان قوي حاز على اعجاب المسيح فاثنى عليه . قال له : " اذْهَبْ ، وَكَمَا آمَنْتَ لِيَكُنْ لَكَ». فَبَرَأَ غُلاَمُهُ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ. " ( متى 8 : 13 ) على قدر ايماننا يكون لنا ، والايمان ثقة ٌ بالله . القوة في الايمان هي الثقة في قوة الله . قوة الايمان هو الايمان بقوة الله . موضوع الايمان هو مضمون الايمان . كثيرون يتصورون ان الايمان هو المعرفة ، معرفة ان الله حي وموجود . الايمان ليس تصديق اخبار الله ، الايمان هو الثقة بالله . موضوع الايمان هو الله ، ان نؤمن بالله . ومضمون الايمان هو الله ، ان نثق بالله . هذا الرجل آمن بالمسيح ، كان المسيح موضوع ايمانه ومضمون ايمانه . لم يكن يحتاج الى ان يتحرك المسيح ويذهب الى بيته ، تكفي كلمته ُ . عرف ان القوة التي ستشفي غلامه ُ هي في المسيح ، فوضع كل ايمانه في المسيح وفي كلمة المسيح . فإن شئت من الله شيئا ً وطلبته  ، وإن اردت ان تتحقق طلبتك فلا تعتمد على ايمانك بل اعتمد على الله موضوع ومضمون هذا الايمان . القوة فيه هو ، الله القوي ، والاستجابة منه هو صاحب الاستجابة . انظر الى المسيح رئيس الايمان "  نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَانِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ يَسُوعَ " ( عبرانيين 12 : 2 )  هو الذي وعدنا قائلا ً : " «اِسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ. " ( متى 7 : 7 ) وأكد ذلك وقال : " لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ يَأْخُذُ، وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ يَجِدُ، وَمَنْ يَقْرَعُ يُفْتَحُ لَهُ. " مجرد السؤال من الله ايمان ٌ به ، والطلب من الله ثقة ٌ فيه ، لذلك لا بد ان يتبع السؤال عطاء ، ويتبع الطلب وجود ، هذا هو قانون الايمان ، القانون الذهبي .


----------



## fauzi (30 أغسطس 2014)

1022 - الامر الوحيد الاسوأ من محاولة ترويج سلعة ٍ بها عيب ما هو ان تُغرم بها . هل سبق وان حدث معك شيئا ً كهذا ؟ فقد تقول لا في بادئ الامر ، لكن مندوب المبيعات يبقى يلح عليك الى ان تفقد المقاومة وتشتري ، وفجأة ً تشعر بانك جزء ٌ من المشكلة فتصرخ قائلا ً : لن افعل هذا ثانية ً . في هذه القراءة  في نبوات النبي ميخا سوف ترى ان شعب اسرائيل كان يحاول خداع الله على امل ان يقبل فكرتهم الرديئة . فقد ظنوا انهم يستطيعون شرائه او رشوته ُ لتغيير رأيه ِ بشأن خطاياهم . لكن الله القدوس لم يقبل الذبائح منهم على حساب السماح لهم باقتراف الخطايا ، لهذا فهو يقول لهم : لا للتنازل 

ميخا 6 : 1 – 8 
1. إسمعوا ما يقول الرب(قم ارفع دعواي على شعبي ، ولتسمع الجبال والتلال صوتي)).
2. فاسمعي يا جبال دعوى الرب، ويا سهول الأرض الخالدة : للرب دعوى على شعبه. يقول معاتبا إسرائيل :
3. ((ماذا فعلت بكم يا شعبي ؟ هل كنت عالة عليكم ؟ أجيبوا.
4. أصعدتكم من أرض مصر، من دار العبودية افتديتكم. أرسلت أمامكم موسى وهرون أخاه ومريم.
5. ألا تذكرون يا شعبي كيد بالاق ملك موآب وجواب بلعام بن بعور؟وعبوركم من شطيم إلى الجلجال لتعلموا فضل الرب عليكم)).
6. بماذا أتقدم إلى الرب وأكافئ الله العلي؟ أبمحرقات أتقدم إليه بعجول حولية مسمنة
7. أيرضى بألوف الكباش والكثير من خيار الزيت؟ أأبدل بكري عن معصيتي، ثمرة بطني عن خطيئتي؟
8. أخبرتك يا إنسان ما هو صالح وما أطلب منك أنا الرب: أن تصنع العدل وتحب الرحمة وتسير بتواضع مع إلهك.



لقد نسي شعب اسرائيل لطف الله من نحوهم ونتيجة لذلك فقد اصبحوا عديمي التقدير والاستجابة له ، وصاروا مخادعين وكاذبين ومستغلين . وحينما اوضح لهم النبي ميخا بانهم سيواجهون دينونة الله بسبب خطاياهم ، حاولوا عقد صفقة ٍ مع الله  ،  لكن النبي ميخا اخبرهم بأن الله ليس مهتما ً بعرضهم وانه يريد منهم ان يصنعوا العدل ويحبوا الرحمة ويسيروا بتواضع ٍ مع الههم .
لا يمكن شراء الله بأي ثمن ، فلا يمكننا ان نمسح اعمالنا السيئة باعمالنا الحسنة . فارضاء الله يعني التخلي عن جميع خطايانا بما فيها تلك الخطايا التي نحبها كثيرا ً ، وان نعيش بحسب معايير الله بالبر والقداسة متكلين على معونته ِ وحضوره ِ في كل خطوة ٍ نقوم بها في هذا الاتجاه .
حينما تعطي لله فافعل ذلك بدافع محبتك وطاعتك له وليس بدافع  رشوته ِ او محاولة استرضائه ِ كي يتغاضى عن اخطائك وخطاياك .


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2014)

1023 - الله ، الهنا قوي ، قوي ٌ في ذاته ، قوي ٌ في خليقته ، قوي ٌ في مشيئته ، قوي ٌ في كلمته . كلمة الله خلقت العالم ، قال : " «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ»، فَكَانَ نُورٌ." لتكن حياة فكانت حياة . هكذا خلق الله بكلمته ِ وفدا الله العالم بكلمته ِ . 
" فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ الله َ. ............. وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ ، مَجْدًا " ( انجيل يوحنا 1 : 1 ، 14 ) فالكلمة ذات الله وقوة الله . قوة كلمة الله من قوة الله ذاته . واعطانا الله كلمته : الكتاب المقدس . والكتاب المقدس ، كلمة الله يحمل انفاس الله ، ويحمل قلب الله ، يحمل فكر الله ، يحمل مشيئة الله . حين نقرأ كتاب الله ( الكتاب المقدس ) نقرأه بالعقل والقلب والارادة . استخدم المسيح في حياته على الارض كلمة الله المكتوبة دائما ً . حين جائه ابليس يجربه ، صارعه وصرعه بالمكتوب . قال له : " «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ، فَقُلْ لِهذَا الْحَجَرِ أَنْ يَصِيرَ خُبْزًا " ( لوقا 4 : 3 ) ولطمه المسيح بالقول : " مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنْ لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ، بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ مِنَ اللهِ " قال : أعطي لك كل السلطان إن سجدت لي . لكمه المسيح بالقول : " مَكْتُوبٌ: لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ " ( لوقا 4 : 8 ) وحين اغراه بأن يطرح نفسه ُ من فوق الهيكل الى اسفل ، طرده المسيح بالقول : مكتوب " لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ " كلمة الله قوة ٌ تُنير وترشد وتقود وتنجّي . كلمة الله تُنقذ وتُبرأ وتحرر وتخلّص " كَلِمَةَ اللهِ حَيَّةٌ وَفَعَّالَةٌ وَأَمْضَى مِنْ كُلِّ سَيْفٍ ذِي حَدَّيْنِ، وَخَارِقَةٌ إِلَى مَفْرَقِ النَّفْسِ وَالرُّوحِ وَالْمَفَاصِلِ وَالْمِخَاخِ، وَمُمَيِّزَةٌ أَفْكَارَ الْقَلْبِ وَنِيَّاتِهِ." ( عبرانيين 4 : 12 ) إن شئت الحصول على هذه القوة خذها من كلمة الله . لاتستطيع ان تعيش بعيدا ً عن كلمة الله . رنّم مع داود والهج في كلمة الله .


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2014)

1024 - ما اخطر الاشخاص المعسولي الكلام ، فقد وقعت حواء فريسة واحد من هؤلاء في جنة عدن . وما اكثر ما يقع المشترون فريسة احدهم حينما يدخلون احد المعارض وينزلقون في الكلام المعسول لمندوب المبيعات فيشترون اشياء ً ليسوا في حاجة ٍ لها في الاصل . الاشخاص المعسولو الكلام او الجذابون هم موضوع سفر ناحوم . في هذا السفر يتنبأ النبي ناحوم ضد شغب نينوى بسبب ممارساتهم المخادعة والشريرة . وهو يقول لهم بأن الله قد رأى اعمالهم الشريرة وان ذلك سيكلفهم ثمنا ً باهظا ً 

سفر ناحوم 3 : 11 – 19 
11. وأنت أيضا يا نينوى تحاصرين وتُغلبين ومن العدو تطلبين العون.
12. جميع حصونك كأشجار تين ببواكيرها، إن انهزت تسقط في فم الآكل.
13. ها قومك في داخلك كالنساء، وأبواب أرضك تفتح لأعدائك ، وها النار تأكل مغاليقك .
14. استقي لك مياها للحصار وعززي حصونك . أدخلي في الطين ودوسي التراب الأحمر واقبضي على قالب التلبين .
15. هناك تأكلك النار ويقطعك السيف ، تأكلك النار كالجندب . تكاثرت كالجندب . تكاثرت كالجراد .
16. جعلت تجارك أكثر من نجوم السماء ، فانتشروا كالجندب .
17. رؤساؤك طاروا كالجراد وولاتك كأسراب الجراد. تحل بالأسيجة في يوم برد ، ومتى أشرقت الشمس نزحوا ، لا يعلم أحد موضعها أين كان .
18. مات ولاتك يا ملك أشور . عظماؤك فارقوك وتشتت شعبك على الجبال ولا من يجمع .
19. سقمت عظامك ، فلا جبر لكسرك . كل من يسمع بخبرك يصفق عليك بالكفين . كيف لا ؟ وعليهم مر شرك الذي لا يحد.


ما من شيء ٍ يخدع الانسان اكثر من الحُسن والجمال  ، وللاسف الشديد فإن الكثيرين يستخدمون حسن مظهرهم او جمالهم للحصول على ما يريدون ، وهكذا ما يزال الحسن يسحرنا  ويخدعنا في يومنا هذا بنفس الطريقة التي كان يفعلها في زمن النبي ناحوم . للتخلص من التأثير الشرير للحسن او الجمال ينبغي علينا ان نسلك بالحكمة وان نتعامل مع الناس ومع العروض المقدمة لنا بقدر ٍ معقول ٍ  من الشك  لا سيما حينما تبدو الامور رائعة ً اكثر من اللزوم . تفحص بدقة اية شركة ٍ او اي مندوب مبيعات ٍ او اية فلسفة ٍ او حتى خدمة ٍ قبل او توليها ثقتك . ولا تنسى ان تطلب من الله روح التمييز حينما تتعامل مع اشخاص ٍ او هيئات لا تعرفها من قبل . اطلب ايضا ً مشورة المؤمنين الحكماء اللذين يتمتعون بقدر ٍ من الحكمة . وفي النهاية فإن الله يعرف الدوافع الحقيقية للبشر ، وبالتالي يمكنك ان تثق بمشورته ِ الصالحة


----------



## fauzi (2 سبتمبر 2014)

1025 - كانت هناك حرب قائمة بين آرام واسرائيل . وذهبت جيوش آرام وحاصرت المدينة التي كان بها اليشع النبي . والتفت الجيوش بكل  قواتها من جنود  وخيل ومركبات واحاطوا بالمدينة . وفي داخل المدينة كان غلام اليشع يجلس امام بيت سيده ورأى كل ذلك ففزع . خاف جدا ً وارتعب وبدأ يبكي ويسأل سيده ُويقول : " «آهِ يَا سَيِّدِي! كَيْفَ نَعْمَلُ؟" وماذا يعمل رجلان في مواجهة كل ذلك الجيش بينما الجيش الاسرائيلي بعيدا ً عنهم . الا ان النبي اليشع طمأن الغلام وقال : " لاَ تَخَفْ، لأَنَّ الَّذِينَ مَعَنَا أَكْثَرُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ مَعَهُمْ"  ( 2 ملوك 6 : 16 ) وتلفت الغلام حوله ولم يرى معهم احدا ً . اين هؤلاء الذين يقول النبي انهم اكثر ؟ وصلى اليشع للرب ليفتح عيني الغلام ليبصر ، وفتح الرب عيني الغلام فابصر .  ابصر الجبل مملوء ً خيلا ً ومركبات نار تحيط باليشع لتحميه . وكان ذلك الجيش الذي مع اليشع وغلامه اكثر من جيش الاعداء . وصلى اليشع للرب ايضا ً ليضرب افراد جيش آرام بالعمى ، فضربهم الرب بالعمى ولم يروا شيئا ً ، وذهبوا في الطريق ووقعوا في يد جيش اسرائيل . صلى اليشع وفتح الرب عيني الغلام فابصر مركبات نار تحميه . وصلى ايضا ً فاغلق الرب عيون جيش الاعداء وضربهم بالعمى فرحلوا . حولنا ، حول المؤمنين جيش ٌ كبير ٌ معين ٌ من الله لحمايتهم . مهما كانت الجيوش حولنا والقوى المعادية تحاصرنا ، فالذين معنا اكثر من الذين معهم . فاطرد الخوف ولا تخشى مهاجميك ، فهم لا يقفون ضدك بل ضد الله . واطمأن فمن يهاجمك يهاجم الله   ، ومن يعتدي عليك يعتدي عليه  . وهو قادر ٌ ان يدافع عن نفسه ِ وعنك ، ويرد الذين يعتدون عليك وعليه . لا تركز نظرك في قوى الشر التي تراها حولك . افتح عينك وانظر ، فالجبل حولك مملوء ٌ بقوى الخير . والله يدافع عنك ويحميك ويحفظك ، ويقيم الاسوار حولك ، اسوارا ً لا يقوى على تخطيها الاعداء .


----------



## fauzi (3 سبتمبر 2014)

1026 - للاستمتاع ببعض الاشياء الجيدة لا بد من الانتظار . فعلى سبيل المثال يجب على المزارع ان ينتظر الى ان تنضج المحاصيل قبل ان يتمكن من حصادها . كذلك هو حال العدالة ايضا ً . في هذه القراءة يصارع النبي حبقوق مع انتظار الرب للتعامل بعدل ٍ مع الاشرار ، لكن اثناء صراعه هذا فانه يتعلم درسين هامين : اولا الصبر ، ثانيا ً الثقة . الى جانب ذلك فهو يواجه الله ويتبارك بحضوره ِ 

حبقوق 2 : 2 – 11 
2. إلى متى يا رب أستغيث ولا تسمع؟ إلى متى أصرخ إليك من الجور ولا تخلص؟
3. لماذا تريني الإثم، وكيف تطيق النظر إلى الشقاء؟ الاغتصاب والعنف أمام عيني ، والخصام والنزاع في كل مكان.
4. لذلك تراخت قبضة الشريعة ولا يصدر الحكم، أو هو يصدر معوجا لأن الشرير يتغلب على الصديق.
5. فأجابه الرب مخاطبا شعبه: ((أنظروا بين الأمم وأبصروا. تعجبوا وتحيروا، فإني أعمل في أيامكم عملا إذا أخبركم به أحد لا تصدقون.
6. ها أنا أثير البابليين ، تلك الأمة الضارية المتسارعة، فتسير في رحاب الأرض لتمتلك ديار الآخرين.
7. هي هائلة مرهوبة، ومنها يصدر حكمها وعظمتها.
8. خيلها أخف من النمر وأشرس من ذئاب المساء، وفرسانها ينتشرون، يزحفون من بعيد وينقضون كالنسر على فريسته.
9. يجيئون كلهم في عنف، والرعب يسبقهم، فيجمعون الأسرى كالرمل.
10. يسخرون من الملوك، ويهزأون بالحكام، ويضحكون على كل حصن، ويركمون التراب أمامه ويحتلونه،
11. ثم يمرون كالريح ويعبرون. يا لهم من قوم، قوتهم إلههم)).



كان حبقوق منزعجا ً بسبب انتشار الشر والظلم بين افراد شعبه ِ . وقد راح حبقوق يسأل الله  عن الوضع ويلتمس منه ان يفعل شيئا ً ما ، وقد وعده الله بأنه سيفعل ، واكد له بأنه سيضع كل شيء ٍ في موضعه الصحيح . وقال له : اصبر وانتظر.
 كما هو حال حبقوق غالبا ً ما نشعر بالغضب والاحباط بسبب الشرور والمظالم التي نراها تجري في هذا العالم . لكن علينا ان تذكر ان الله يكره الخطية اكثر منا نحن ، ولا بد لله ان يعاقب أولئك الذين يستحقون العقاب . لكن إن بقينا منشغلين بالشرور التي نراها من حولنا ، وإن انشغلنا في متابعة العناوين الرئيسية التي تتحدث عن الاغتصاب والقتل ، وإن واصلنا مشاهدة البرامج التلفزيونية التي تعرض آخر الفضائح فلن نجني من وراء ذلك سوى الاحباط والاستياء . اما إن رفضنا ان نقبل هذه الشرور المنتشرة في العالم ووثقنا بأن الله سيتعامل في يوم ٍ ما مع الاشرار فسنتمكن من انتظاره ِ لتحقيق العدالة .


----------



## fauzi (4 سبتمبر 2014)

1027 - جائت المرأة الى النبي اليشع تشكو حاجتها . مات زوجها وتركها واولادها بلا مال . لم يكن لديها شيء ٌ تُطعم  نفسها واولادها منه . كان زوجها يخاف الرب ، وكان فقيرا ً واستدان . ولما مات جاء المرابي يستوفي دينه ، ولم يجد لديها غير ولديها فارادهما له عبدين . وصرخت الى اليشع تطلب معونته ُ . وسألها ماذا لديها في البيت ؟ قالت لا شيء الا دهنة ُ زيت . قال لها اذهبي واستعيري لنفسك اوعية من عند جيرانك . اوعية ً كثيرة ما استطعت ِ ، اوعية ً فارغة ، وادخلي بيتك ِ واغلقي بابك وصبي من دهنة الزيت في الاوعية حتى تمتلئ . واغلقت بابها واحضرت الاوعية وبدأت تصب الزيت . وامتلئت الاوعية وعاء ً وراء وعاء  . وامرها نبي الله اليشع ان تبيع الزيت وتوفي الدين وتعيش بما بقي . وباعت الزيت واوفت الدين وعاشت وبنيها في سلام ( سفر الملوك الثاني 4 ) 
دهنة الزيت التي لك ليست شيئا ً قليلا ً . لا تنظر الى ما لديك وتحزن ، لا تستقل دهنة الزيت . جاء الصبي الى المسيح بخبزات خمس وسمكتين . كان هذا كل ما لديه . قليل ٌ لا يسد جوع خمسة آلاف . وامسك المسيح بالخبزات والسمك وبارك ، وخرجت الخبزات واحدة ً وراء اخرى والسمك الواحدة وراء الاخرى . وامتلئت يداه ُ بالطعام ووزع واكل الخمسة آلاف جائع وشبعوا ( متى 14  : 15 – 21  ) . القليل في يد المسيح كثير . لا تستصغر نفسك ولا تستصغر ما لديك . الله يستطيع ان يصنع بك الكثير ، ويستطيع ان يُشبع بك الجياع . قدم نفسك له ، ضع امكانياتك بين اصابعه ، وهو يغير بك العالم . يقول الله : " «مَنْ أُرْسِلُ ؟ وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا؟ " ( اشعياء 6 : 8 ) اجبه ُ مع اشعياء : هأَنَذَا  يا رب أَرْسِلْنِي . سيرسلك ويحقق بك حصادا ً وفيرا ً .


----------



## fauzi (4 سبتمبر 2014)

1027 - جائت المرأة الى النبي اليشع تشكو حاجتها . مات زوجها وتركها واولادها بلا مال . لم يكن لديها شيء ٌ تُطعم  نفسها واولادها منه . كان زوجها يخاف الرب ، وكان فقيرا ً واستدان . ولما مات جاء المرابي يستوفي دينه ، ولم يجد لديها غير ولديها فارادهما له عبدين . وصرخت الى اليشع تطلب معونته ُ . وسألها ماذا لديها في البيت ؟ قالت لا شيء الا دهنة ُ زيت . قال لها اذهبي واستعيري لنفسك اوعية من عند جيرانك . اوعية ً كثيرة ما استطعت ِ ، اوعية ً فارغة ، وادخلي بيتك ِ واغلقي بابك وصبي من دهنة الزيت في الاوعية حتى تمتلئ . واغلقت بابها واحضرت الاوعية وبدأت تصب الزيت . وامتلئت الاوعية وعاء ً وراء وعاء  . وامرها نبي الله اليشع ان تبيع الزيت وتوفي الدين وتعيش بما بقي . وباعت الزيت واوفت الدين وعاشت وبنيها في سلام ( سفر الملوك الثاني 4 ) 
دهنة الزيت التي لك ليست شيئا ً قليلا ً . لا تنظر الى ما لديك وتحزن ، لا تستقل دهنة الزيت . جاء الصبي الى المسيح بخبزات خمس وسمكتين . كان هذا كل ما لديه . قليل ٌ لا يسد جوع خمسة آلاف . وامسك المسيح بالخبزات والسمك وبارك ، وخرجت الخبزات واحدة ً وراء اخرى والسمك الواحدة وراء الاخرى . وامتلئت يداه ُ بالطعام ووزع واكل الخمسة آلاف جائع وشبعوا ( متى 14  : 15 – 21  ) . القليل في يد المسيح كثير . لا تستصغر نفسك ولا تستصغر ما لديك . الله يستطيع ان يصنع بك الكثير ، ويستطيع ان يُشبع بك الجياع . قدم نفسك له ، ضع امكانياتك بين اصابعه ، وهو يغير بك العالم . يقول الله : " «مَنْ أُرْسِلُ ؟ وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا؟ " ( اشعياء 6 : 8 ) اجبه ُ مع اشعياء : هأَنَذَا  يا رب أَرْسِلْنِي . سيرسلك ويحقق بك حصادا ً وفيرا ً .


----------



## fauzi (5 سبتمبر 2014)

1028 - حين نبدأ طريقنا ننظر ولا نرى نهايته . نسير ونخطو ولا نعرف ابعد من الخطوة التي نخطوها . قد تكون عند المنعطف حفرة . قد يكون خلف المنحنى حجر . ونحن لا نعرف كل ما في الطريق ، لكننا نعرف من يصاحبنا عليه . يقول داود النبي : " سَلِّمْ لِلرَّبِّ طَرِيقَكَ وَاتَّكِلْ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ يُجْرِي " ( مزمور 37 : 5 ) يُصبح الطريق بذلك كأنه سلم ٌ متحركة تجري بقوة الله وعنايته . هو الذي يسيّر الأمور . هو الذي يحرّك الأشياء . هو الذي يعمل ، وهو اقدر من يسيّر الأمور ويحرّك الأشياء ، هو الذي يُجري . وأنا حين اسلّمه الطريق ، أسلّمه ُ كل الطريق  لا بعضه . الله يريدنا ان نعطيه الكل ، كل القلب ، كل الفكر ، كل الإرادة . وأنا حين أتّكل عليه ، أـّكل عليه بالتمام ، أضع كل ثِقلي عليه . لا أتّكل على احد آخر معه ، لا اطلب ان يشاركه ُ انسان ٌ في حمل ثقلي . والله يعمل كل شيء بحرية لأجلي . لا اقيد يديه بخوفي وشكي  وعدم ايماني ، بقدر ثقتي يكون ايماني ، وبقدر ايماني يكون عمل الله . سلّم للرب طريقك واسترح . لا تقلق . سلّم للرب طريقك وافرح فهو سيد الطريق . سلّم للرب طريقك  واقفز آمنا فوقه . سلّم للرب طريقك ولا تخشى المخاطر  . هو يسير امامك يفتح الطريق ويعبّده . هو يسير ُ معك يمسك يدك ويصاحبك . هو يسير حولك يُحيط بك وبالطريق يحفظك . هو يسير خلفك يوجهك ويقود  خطواتك ، يرشدك . لا تخف ، لا تخشى الطريق ، لا الظاهر منه ولا الخفي . افرح ، ابتهج ، سِر مرحا ً سعيدا ً فلست وحدك    " سَلِّمْ لِلرَّبِّ طَرِيقَكَ وَاتَّكِلْ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ يُجْرِي  "  اليوم وكل يوم سلّمه الطريق ، سلّمه ُ طريقك . اليوم وكل يوم  ، يسلم الطريق ، يسلم طريقك .



[YOUTUBE]_Vjo8ADRqDk#t=99[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (6 سبتمبر 2014)

1029 - يعرف كل شخص ٍ تقريبا ً ان بعض البقع والاوساخ التي تعلق بالثياب تكون عنيدة ً وتصعب ازالتها . فانت تعالجها وتنقعها وتفركها وتغسلها ثانية ً لكن دون اية فائدة ، فالبقعة تبقى على حالها . تأتي الاوساخ بصور ٍ واشكال عديدة غير الصورة المادية الملموسة ، فنحن نقول بأن هناك اوساخا ً في ماضينا ، كما اننا لا نحاول نشر غسيلنا الوسخ امام الآخرين . وكما هو حال الملابس الملطخة بالبقع العنيدة فان الاوساخ في الحياة تصعب ازالتها هي ايضا ً . لهذا السبب في هذه المجموعة من الرؤى يعطي الله للنبي زكريا رؤيا عن الكاهن الاعلى يهوشع وهو في ثياب ٍ قذرة  :

زكريا 3 : 1 – 10 
1. وأراني الرب يشوع الكاهن العظيم واقفا أمام ملاك الرب، والشيطان واقفا عن يمينه ليقاومه.
2. فقال الرب للشيطان: ((لينتهرك الرب يا شيطان ، لينتهرك الرب الذي اختار أورشليم. أما هذا شعلة منتشلة من النار؟))
3. وكان يشوع لابسا ثيابا قذرة وواقفا أمام الملاك.
4. فقال الملاك للواقفين أمامه: ((إنزعوا عنه الثياب القذرة)). ثم قال ليشوع: ((أنظر نقلت إثمك عنك، وسألبسك ثيابا ناصعة البياض)).
5. وقال لهم: ((إجعلوا عمامة طاهرة على رأسه)). فجعلوا العمامة الطاهرة على رأسه، وألبسوه الثياب الناصعة البياض، وملاك الرب واقف.
6. فوعد ملاك الرب يشوع قائلا:
7. ((هذا ما قال الرب القدير: إن سرت في طرقي وعملت بأوامري ، فأنت أيضا تحكم بيتي وتسهر على دياري ، وأعطيك أن تقف بين هؤلاء الملائكة.
8. فاسمع يا يشوع الكاهن العظيم، أنت ورفاقك الكهنة القائمون أمامك، وهم أهل فأل حسن : سآتي بعبدي الذي اسمه الغصن.
9. وها الحجر الذي جعلته أمام يشوع ، وهو حجر واحد عليه سبع أعين ، فأفتح سرها وأزيل إثم هذه الأرض في يوم واحد.
10. في ذلك اليوم يدعو كل إنسان قريبه إلى تحت كرمته ، وإلى تحت تينته.



في رؤيا زكريا يقدم ابليس العديد من الاتهامات ضد يهوشع ، شعب اسرائيل . ولم يكن بمقدور يهوشع ان ينكر هذه الاتهامات لانها صحيحة . لكن الله رفض تلك الاتهامات واعلن رحمته ُ ليهوشع . وحينما امر الله ملائكته بازالة ثياب يهوشع القذرة واستبدالها بملابس نظيفة وطاهرة فقد اظهر بذلك كيف يمكن للشعب ايضا ً كيف يتلقى رحمته ُ وهو يخلع عنا ثيابنا القذرة ، خطايانا ويعطينا ثيابا ً جديدة ً ونظيفة ً وفاخرة ، بره ُ وقداسته .
حينما تشعر بانك قذر ٌ وغير مستحق ٍ التجأ الى الله على الفور كي تُصبح طاهرا ً فهو يستطيع ان يزيل بقع خطيتك وذنبك وان يستبدلها بضمير ٍ طاهر ٍ وقلب ٍ نقي .


----------



## fauzi (7 سبتمبر 2014)

1030 - •	صل ِّ أولا ً ثم قم بالعمل  ( تشاك سميث – كاتب مسيحي ) 
•	يمكنني الذهاب للعالم اجمع وأنا في مخدعي أصلي لاجلهم   ( تشاك سميث – كاتب مسيحي ) 
•	من يصلي كثيرا ً يتعلم كثيرا ً ( ( مارتن لوثر ) 
•	الخادم المقتدر في مخدعه ِ، يكون مقتدرا ً على منبره ِ ( إدوارد باوندز ) 
•	ينبغي على كل خادم ان يكون نابغا ً في الصلاة ، كما هو نابغا ً في الوعظ  . (إدوارد باوندز )
•	كلما ازدادت الصلاة ازداد عدد القديسين . وكلما ازداد عمل القديسين تضاعفت الصلاة وتضاعفت قوتها . ( إدوارد باوندز )
•	أيها الخدام إن كنتم لا تصلّون كثيرا ً فإن حالتكم تستوجب الرثاء ، بل الذين تخدمون أيضا ً يستحقون الرثاء . ( إدوارد باوندز )
•	كما ان صورة النار ليست نارا ً ، كذلك الصلاة الفاترة ليست صلاة . ( مودي – كاتب وكارز امريكي ) 
•	عدم الغفران من أكثر المعوقات التي تمنع الناس أن يكون لهم قوة مع الله . ( مودي – كاتب وكارز امريكي ) 
•	الصلاة هي واحدة من أعظم الامتيازات التي وهبها الله للانسان . ( تشاك سميث – كاتب مسيحي ) 
•	من يضع الله في البداية لا شك سيكون سعيدا ً في النهاية . 
•	على الخادم ان يحرّك الله بصلاته ، قبل ان يحرّك الناس بكلماته . عليه ان يقترب الى الله ويحوز رضاه ، قبل أن يقترب للناس ويحوز قبولهم . ( إدوارد باوندز ) 
•	حذار أن تصلي بهدف التأثير في الناس بدلا ً من التواصل مع الله . ( تشاك سميث – كاتب مسيحي ) 
•	اطرد خوفك من البشر بمخافتك الله . ( ف . ب . ماير )
•	 كثيرون يشبهون  في صلواتهم الاطفال الصغار الذين يطرقون الابواب ثم يركضون بعيدا ً قبل أن يُفتح الباب . 
•	قد يكون توقيت الله مخالفا ً لتوقعات الجميع ، فحتى الشياطين قالت للرب : " أَجِئْتَ إِلَى هُنَا قَبْلَ الْوَقْتِ لِتُعَذِّبَنَا ؟ " لكنه حتما ً التوقيت الصحيح . ( عصام عزت – طبيب نفسي ) 
•	الطفل الذي يعرف الرب ويطيعه عنده فطنة اكثر من أعظم عقل في العالم . ( يوسف رياض – خادم الانجيل ) 
•	لم يقل يوسف لفرعون " انت حكيم " ، لكن فرعون هو الذي قال ليوسف : " بعد ما أعلمك الله كل هذا، ليس بصير وحكيم مثلك " . هكذا كل من يتقي الله ويخافه يُمدح ممن يأخذون المدح . ( شنودة راسم ) 
•


----------



## fauzi (7 سبتمبر 2014)

1031 - بينما الشعب يهرب أمام فرعون ، وصلوا الى شاطئ البحر الممتد أمامهم . ولحق بهم فرعون ، وصلت جيوشه ومركباته عند مرمى البصر . بحر ٌ عميق لا يُعبر أمامهم ، و جيش ٌ كبير لا يُهزم خلفهم . ارتبكوا ، خافوا ، تذمروا ، صرخوا . وجائهم الصوت القوي يقول :  " لاَ تَخَافُوا. قِفُوا وَانْظُرُوا خَلاَصَ الرَّبِّ " ( خروج 14 : 13 ) ولم تبدو بادرة خلاص ، اين الخلاص ؟ في البحر أم في الحرب ؟ الخلاص خلاص الرب . وشق الرب البحر ، واغرق الرب الجيش ، وتم خلاص الرب . ونحن في مأزق ، بين حجري رحى وسط مشاكل لا حل لها ، ومواقف لا مفر منها ولا مهرب ، تحاصرنا وتعصرنا من اليمين ومن الشمال . ماذا نفعل ؟ نهرب ، نهجم ، نفزع ، نيأس ؟ ماذا نفعل ؟ لا يوجد ما نستطيع ان نفعله . نقف وننظر وننتظر خلاص الرب . حين لا يوجد ما يمكن عمله ، هو يعمل . وحين يعمل ، يعمل بقدرة وبقوة وببأس . قبل حافة اليأس يأتي ، وعند الهزيع الرابع يُقبل . يأتي في آخر الليل ، وبمجيئه يكون الفجر والفرج والخلاص . حين نعجز عن العمل ونيأس ، ننظر اليه وننتظر خلاصه " لاَ نَعْلَمُ مَاذَا نَعْمَلُ وَلكِنْ نَحْوَكَ أَعْيُنُنَا ." ( 2 اخبار 20 : 12 ) لما نتوقف وتتوقف أيدينا وتتجمد اقدامنا نرفع اعيننا ونرى الرب هناك فوق الموقف يعلو صوته :  لا تخافوا ،  تمسكوا بإيمانكم ، تمسكوا بي ، خلاصي  امامكم  ، انظروه ، انتظروه . ويأتي الخلاص ، خلاص الرب ، عظيم ٌ عجيب ، تام ٌ ، كامل . قفوا وانظروا خلاص الرب ، وفي وقت اليأس يأتي الخلاص  . يأتي من حيث لا نعلم ، لكن من عند من نعلم ونعرف من هو ، من المخلّص الذي يخلّص في وقت ٍ نحتاج اليه الى خلاص ٍ سريع . قف ، اطلب ، احصد خلاص الرب .


----------



## fauzi (8 سبتمبر 2014)

1032 - ماذا عساك أن تفعل اذا ذهبت يوما ً الى عملك واستقبلك رئيسك في العمل استقبالا  ً جافا ً وقال لك : خذ جميع اغراضك من مكتبك ، هذا هو آخر يوم لك في العمل . هل ستكون مستعدا ً لموقف ٍ كهذا ؟ الفكرة الرئيسية من هذا المقطع الكتابي هو : كن متأهبا ً دوما  ً . يحتوي هذا الجزء من سفر زكريا على العديد من النبوات عن المسيح . وقد تحققت بعض هذه النبوات حينما جاء المسيح ودفع اجرة الخطية عن جميع البشر . لكن المؤمنين ما زالوا  ينتظرون تحقيق باقي النبوات حينما يجيء المسيح ثانية ً ليأخذ المؤمنين معه الى السماء 

زكريا 14 : 1 – 11 


1 هوذا يوم للرب يأتي فيقسم سلبك في وسطك

2 وأجمع كل الأمم على أورشليم للمحاربة، فتؤخذ المدينة، وتنهب البيوت، وتفضح النساء، ويخرج نصف المدينة إلى السبي ، وبقية الشعب لا تقطع من المدينة

3 فيخرج الرب ويحارب تلك الأمم كما في يوم حربه ، يوم القتال

4 وتقف قدماه في ذلك اليوم على جبل الزيتون الذي قدام أورشليم من الشرق ، فينشق جبل الزيتون من وسطه نحو الشرق ونحو الغرب واديا عظيما جدا، وينتقل نصف الجبل نحو الشمال ، ونصفه نحو الجنوب

5 وتهربون في جواء جبالي ، لأن جواء الجبال يصل إلى آصل . وتهربون كما هربتم من الزلزلة في أيام عزيا ملك يهوذا. ويأتي الرب إلهي وجميع القديسين معك

6 ويكون في ذلك اليوم أنه لا يكون نور. الدراري تنقبض

7 ويكون يوم واحد معروف للرب. لا نهار ولا ليل ، بل يحدث أنه في وقت المساء يكون نور

8 ويكون في ذلك اليوم أن مياها حية تخرج من أورشليم نصفها إلى البحر الشرقي ، ونصفها إلى البحر الغربي. في الصيف وفي الخريف تكون

9 ويكون الرب ملكا على كل الأرض . في ذلك اليوم يكون الرب وحده واسمه وحده

10 وتتحول الأرض كلها كالعربة من جبع إلى رمون جنوب أورشليم . وترتفع وتعمر في مكانها ، من باب بنيامين إلى مكان الباب الأول، إلى باب الزوايا، ومن برج حننئيل إلى معاصر الملك

11 فيسكنون فيها ولا يكون بعد لعن. فتعمر أورشليم بالأمن


تنبأ النبي زكريا عن دخول يسوع الانتصاري الى مدينة اورشليم قبل اكثر من 500 سنة من حدوث ذلك . وهناك اجزاء ٌ اخرى من سفر زكريا تنبأت عن المسيح مثل يوم الرب الآتي ، لكنها لم تتحقق بعد ، فقد قال يسوع لتلاميذه ِ بانه سيجئ ثانية ً . لكن الى ان يجيء المسيح ثانية ً فانه يريد من اتباعه ِ ان يترقبوا مجيئه .
إن كان المسيح سيأتي ثانية ً اليوم فهل انت مستعد ٌ لمجيئه ِ ؟ إن لم تكن كذلك يمكنك ان تستعد بأن تعيش بحسب كلمة الله بصورة ٍ دائمة ٍ ومستمرة . انشر الخبر السار عن يسوع المسيح ، وعش حياة ً نقية ً وطاهرة ، واقض ِ وقتا ً مع الله يصورة ٍ دائمة  . كن مستعدا ً لهذا الحدث العظيم بأن تعيش كل يوم ٍ متوقعا ً مجيئه ُ الثاني .


----------



## fauzi (9 سبتمبر 2014)

1033 - حين نتأمل العالم حولنا نجد الكثير من الانحلال والمعاناة والتفكك والقبح . مع ان الله خلق العالم طاهرا ً رائعا ً متماسكا ً جميلا ً ، كان كل شيء حسنا ً . ويعزو الباحثون أمراض العالم ومساوئه الى مشاكل اقتصادية وسياسية واجتماعية . بينما يؤكد المدققون ان كل مشاكل العالم  ومساوئه ِ وامراضه لاسباب ٍ روحية . الانهيار الخارجي سببه ُ انهيار داخلي . التصدع يحدث في الداخل وينعكس على الخارج . البثور والقروح الظاهرة نتيجة مرض باطني . ولا تُشفى البثور والقروح بعلاج ٍ ظاهري بل بعلاج الباطن . مشكلة العالم  والانسان مشكلة ٌ روحية . تشوهت الروح فتشوه الجسد . ابتعد الانسان عن الله فتردى في دوامة مشاكل لا تنتهي . قال المسيح : " اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الصَّالِحِ فِي الْقَلْب يُخْرِجُ الصَّالِحَاتِ، وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشُّرُورَ. " ( متى 12 : 35 ) فلا يمكن ان نُصلح الخارج والداخل ملتو ٍ . ولا يمكن ان نغير العالم وهو بعيد ٌ عن الرب . مريض القلب وجهه ُ شاحب باهت . حين يصح القلب يعود للوجه رونقه وبهائه . إن شئنا علاجا ً وسلاما ً للعالم فبالرجوع الى الله . الله وحده القادر على ان يعيد للعالم صورته الأولى . قال داود النبي والألم يعتصر روحه " 	لِمَاذَا أَنْتِ مُنْحَنِيَةٌ يَا نَفْسِي؟ وَلِمَاذَا تَئِنِّينَ فِيَّ ؟ " ( مزمور 42 : 5 ) وجد الحل في الله فقال : " ارْتَجِي اللهَ، لأَنِّي بَعْدُ أَحْمَدُهُ، " إن شعرت بالوهن والتعب والارهاق والمرض لا تبحث  عن السبب في الخارج  ، السبب داخلي ٌ في القلب والروح . ولا تسعى الى العلاج الظاهري ، المرهم والدهان لا يفيد . العلاج يبدأ من الداخل ، الداء داخل الاحشاء . ترجى الله ، اسعى اليه ، إمتلأ به ، يصح خارجك وتعود اليك نظارتك ويختفي شحوبك . وترجع ضحكتك وابتسامتك وصحتك .


----------



## fauzi (10 سبتمبر 2014)

1034 - تخيل ان جميع النقود التي تقدمها للرب كعشور ٍ وُضعت في صندوق ائتمان  ٍ بنسبة فائدة ٍ 10 % سنويا ً ، وانك ستسترجع اموالك هذه مع الفوائد بعد فترة ٍ من الزمن . فهل ستُصبح غنيا ً بسبب ذلك  لأنك وضعت مبالغ كبيرة ، أم انك لن تستفيد شيئأ لأنك لم تضع شيئا ً يُذكر في الاصل ؟  لقد طرح النبي ملاخي سؤالا ً مشابها ً على الشعب ليفكروا فيه ،  فقد كانوا يهملون دفع عشورهم منذ بعض الوقت متجاهلين بذلك وصية الله لهم 

ملاخي 3 : 1 – 3 
1. وقال الرب القدير: ((ها أنا أرسل رسولي فيهيئ الطريق أمامي ، وسرعان ما يأتي إلى هيكله الرب الذي تطلبونه ورسول العهد الذي به تسرون. ها هو آت.
2. فمن ترى يحتمل يوم مجيئه. ومن يثبت عند ظهوره؟ فهو مثل نار الممحص وكصابون القصار.
3. ويجلس كمن يمحص الفضة وينقيها، فينقي بني لاوي ويصفيهم كالذهب والفضة ليقربوا التقدمة للرب صادقين. 
ملاخي 3 : 6 – 12 
6. ((فأنا الرب لا أتغير، ولا أنتم يا بني يعقوب تكلون .
7. من أيام آبائكم زغتم عن فرائضي وما عملتم بها. إرجعوا إلي أرجع إليكم ، أنا الرب القدير. وتقولون: كيف نرجع ؟
8. فأسألكم: أيسلب البشر الله ؟ فأنتم سلبتموني ، وتقولون: ماذا سلبناك ؟ سلبتموني العشور والتقدمات.
9. اللعنة عليكم ، على الأمة كلها. لأنكم تسلبونني.
10. هاتوا جميع العشور إلى بيت مال الهيكل ، وليكن في بيتي طعام. جربوني بذلك ، أنا الرب القدير، تروا إن كنت لا أفتح لكم نوافذ السماء وأفيض عليكم بركة لا حصر لها.
11. وأمنع عنكم الآفة ، فلا تفسد ثمر أرضكم ولا يكون لكم الكرم عقيما في الحقل .
12. فتهنئكم جميع الأمم ، لأن أرضكم تكون أرض مسرة)). هكذا قال الرب القدير .


كان نظام العشور قد بدأ في زمن النبي موسى وقد وضع الله هذا النظام لتوفير دخل ٍ للاويين الذين كانوا يخدمون في الهيكل وفيما بعد في هيكل الرب . وفي زمن ملاخي توقف الشعب عن تقديم عشورهم ، ونتيجة لذلك أضطر اللاويين للعمل من اجل لقمة العيش فاهملوا مسؤولياتهم التي اوكلهم الله بها من عناية ٍ بالهيكل والقيام بخدمة العبادة . قد نسقط نحن ايضا ً في هذا الفخ حينما  ننسى ان الله هو الذي يسدد احتياجاتنا ، وأن كل ما لدينا هو ملك ٌ له . 
كن أمينا ً في تقديم جزء ٍ من دخلك  لله لأنه ما يزال هناك سبب ٌ عملي من تقديم العشور . فراعي كنيستك وغيره من خدام الكنيسة يعتمدون على هذه العشور في خدمتهم ، كذلك كن واثقا ً بأن الله لن يخيب رجائك لأنه وعد بأ ن يبارك كل من يكون ُ أمينا ً  معه ُ .


----------



## fauzi (11 سبتمبر 2014)

1035 - يتوق غالبية الناس لأن يكونوا أكثر ذكاء ً ، فكلما زاد ذكاء الاشخاص زاد دخلهم وزاد احترام الآخرين لهم وزاد نفوذهم وتأثيرهم . رغم انه من الجيد ان يكون المرء ذكيا ً الا ان الذكاء ليس كل شيء . ففي الحقيقة كان الرجال الثلاثة في هذه القراءة يمتلكون شيئا ً اكثر اهمية ً من الذكاء  ألا وهو الحكمة 

متى 2 : 1 – 12 
. ولما ولد يسوع في بيت لحم اليهودية، على عهد الملك هيرودس، جاء إلى أورشليم مجوس من المشرق
2. وقالوا: ((أين هو المولود، ملك اليهود؟ رأينا نجمه في المشرق، فجئنا لنسجد له)).
3. وسمع الملك هيرودس، فاضطرب هو وكل أورشليم.
4. فجمع كل رؤساء الكهنة ومعلمي الشعب وسألهم: ((أين يولد المسيح؟))
5. فأجابوا: ((في بيت لحم اليهودية، لأن هذا ما كتب النبي:
6. ((يا بيت لحم، أرض يهوذا، ما أنت الصغرى في مدن يهوذا لأن منك يخرج رئيس يرعى شعبـي إسرائيل)).
7. فدعا هيرودس المجوس سرا وتحقق منهم متى ظهر النجم،
8. ثم أرسلهم إلى بيت لحم وقال لهم: ((اذهبوا وابحثوا جيدا عن الطفل. فإذا وجدتموه، فأخبروني حتى أذهب أنا أيضا وأسجد له)).
9. فلما سمعوا كلام الملك انصرفوا. وبينما هم في الطريق إذا النجم الذي رأوه في المشرق، يتقدمهم حتى بلغ المكان الذي فيه الطفل فوقف فوقه.
10. فلما رأوا النجم فرحوا فرحا عظيما جدا،
11. ودخلوا البيت فوجدوا الطفل مع أمه مريم. فركعوا وسجدوا له، ثم فتحوا أكياسهم وأهدوا إليه ذهبا وبخورا ومرا.
12. وأنذرهم الله في الحلم أن لا يرجعوا إلى هيرودس، فأخذوا طريقا آخر إلى بلادهم.

قطع ثلاثة ٌ من المنجمين القادمين من الشرق مسافة ً طويلة باتجاه بلد ٍ غريبة ٍ كي يروا يسوع . فحالما عثروا على يسوع قاموا بتكريمه ِ عن طريق تقديم الهدايا له كما يُكرّم الملوك . وبعد ذلك رحلوا كما ورد في متى 2 : 1 – 12  . ورغم ان مقابلتهم مع يسوع لم تدم سوى يوم ٍ واحد ٍ على الأرجح ، إلا ان الحكمة التي اظهروها في عبادته دُوّنت في الكتاب المقدس لتبقى خالدة ً مدى التاريخ  .
 في يومنا هذه يُبدي الكثيرون غباء ً في مواقفهم وافعالهم اتجاه يسوع ، فالبعض يعاملونه كشخص ٍ مثالي ٍ غريب ٍ وغير مؤذ ٍ وأبسط من أن يُعبد . أما الاشخاص الحكماء فما زالوا يعترفون به ربا ً ويدركون انه يستحق السجود والعبادة . 
أكرم الرب يسوع في مواقفك وافعالك . قدم حياتك له لأنه قدم حياته لأجلك ، ولا تنسى ابدا ً أن تقدم له التسبيح والسجود الذين يستحقهما ، فإن فعلت هذا فإنك تكون حكيما ً حقا ً .


----------



## fauzi (12 سبتمبر 2014)

1036 - هل سبق وأن كان هناك معلم ٌ يتوقع الكثير منك ؟ وهل سبق ان توقع منك والدك او والدتك او احد اقاربك ان تتصرف بروح المسؤولية او باخلاق ٍ رفيعة ؟ فالاشخاص الذين يؤمنون بك غالبا ً ما يتوقعون الكثير منك على صعيد السلوك والعمل . ورغم انه قد يكون من المحبط ان يبقى احدهم ينظر اليك بهذه المعايير العالية ، هذا عدا عن محاولة العيش وفقا ً لهذه المعايير .  الا ان ذلك قد يكون مفيدا ً جدا ً لك . على غرار هذا المعلم او هذا الاب او هذه الأم أو هذا القريب فإن يسوع يريد ويتوقع الأفضل من اتباعه ِ ، وقد وضع لهم معايير عالية ً ينبغي عليهم ان يعيشوا بموجبها . سوف تجد في هذا المقطع المعروف بالعظة على الجبل بعض هذه المعايير التي وضعها يسوع لمساعدتك 

متى 5 : 1 – 12 
1. وَلَمَّا رَأَى الْجُمُوعَ صَعِدَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ فَلَمَّا جَلَسَ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ تَلاَمِيذُهُ.
2. فَعَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً:
3. «طُوبَى لِلْمَسَاكِينِ بِالرُّوحِ لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ.
4. طُوبَى لِلْحَزَانَى لأَنَّهُمْ يَتَعَزَّوْنَ.
5. طُوبَى لِلْوُدَعَاءِ لأَنَّهُمْ يَرِثُونَ الأَرْضَ.
6. طُوبَى لِلْجِيَاعِ وَالْعِطَاشِ إِلَى الْبِرِّ لأَنَّهُمْ يُشْبَعُونَ.
7. طُوبَى لِلرُّحَمَاءِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُرْحَمُونَ.
8. طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اللَّهَ.
9. طُوبَى لِصَانِعِي السَّلاَمِ لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْنَاءَ اللَّهِ يُدْعَوْنَ.
10. طُوبَى لِلْمَطْرُودِينَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبِرِّ لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ.
11. طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ مِنْ أَجْلِي كَاذِبِينَ.
12. افْرَحُوا وَتَهَلَّلُوا لأَنَّ أَجْرَكُمْ عَظِيمٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُمْ هَكَذَا طَرَدُوا الأَنْبِيَاءَ الَّذِينَ قَبْلَكُمْ.

كانت معايير الرب يسوع تتطلب طريقة ً جديدة ً في القداسة لم يتمكن عامة الناس ولا رجال الدين من فهمها او استيعابها . تأمل في بعض تعاليم الرب يسوع ، السعادة الحقيقية لا تعتمد على الظروف الخارجية ، والغضب يمكن ان يعرضك لخطر المحاكمة ، ولا تنظر نظرة اشتهاء للآخرين ، ولا تنتقم لنفسك ، وأحبب أعدائك . كما ان جمهور المستمعين للرب يسوع آنذاك لم يدركوا أن العيش  وفقا ً لهذه المعايير يتطلب قوة ً من عند الله  وايمانا ً بالمسيح وتغييرا ً داخليا ً يحدثه الروح القدس . ورغم ان معايير الرب يسوع صعبة ٌ للغاية الا انها الوصفة الصحيحة ُ للسعادة والنجاح ، وحينما نشعر بالاحباط واليأس بسبب فشل  محاولاتنا للعيش وفقا ً لهذه المعايير العالية ، ينبغي علينا ان نتذكر ان نجاحنا في تطبيقها سيعود علينا بالمكافئات والبركات ، رغم ان هذه قد  لا تأتينا بالطريقة التي يتوقعها غالبية الناس ، وليس بالضرورة ِ في هذه الحياة .


----------



## fauzi (13 سبتمبر 2014)

1037 - كثيرا ً ما نقول بنوع ٍ من العصبية : انا لست ُ قلقا ً لكني متوتر ٌ قليلا ً . الحياة مليئة ً بمسببات القلق والتوتر ، فمنها السريع الزوال والمزمن والخفيف والحاد والمتعلق بالاوضاع المادية والمتعلق بالعلاقات ، وما الى ذلك وإن بقينا نفكر في هذه الاشياء فلا بد ان نصاب بالجنون ، كما انها قد تؤثر سلبا ً على ايماننا بالله وتجعلنا نتسائل : هل يهتم بنا الله حقا ً ؟ وهل هو مستعد لفعل اي شيء ٍ لمساعدتنا  على الخروج من هذه الازمة ؟ 

متى 6 : 19 – 21 
19. ((لا تجمعوا لكم كنوزا على الأرض ، حيث يفسد السوس والصدأ كل شيء ، وينقب اللصوص ويسرقون.
20. بل اجمعوا لكم كنوزا في السماء ، حيث لا يفسد السوس والصدأ أي شيء ، ولا ينقب اللصوص ولا يسرقون .
21. فحيث يكون كنزك يكون قلبك.

متى 6 : 24 – 27 
24. ((لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين ، لأنه إما أن يبغض أحدهما ويحب الآخر، وإما أن يتبع أحدهما وينبذ الآخر. فأنتم لا تقدرون أن تخدموا الله والمال.
25. لذلك أقول لكم : لا يهمكم لحياتكم ما تأكلون وما تشربون ، ولا للجسد ما تلبسون. أما الحياة خير من الطعام، والجسد خير من اللباس؟
26. أنظروا طيور السماء كيف لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا تخزن، وأبوكم السماوي يرزقها. أما أنتم أفضل منها كثيرا؟
27. ومن منكم إذا اهتم يقدر أن يزيد على قامته ذراعا واحدة؟


كان يسوع يعرف انه من الطبيعي أن يقلق تلاميذه ُ بشأن توفير الاحتياجات الأساسية للحياة ، لهذا فقد أكد لهم ثانية ً أن الله سيسدد لهم احتياجاتهم . إن قلقنا على احتياجاتنا لا يجدي نفعا ً بل هو يتجاهل حقيقة ان الله قادر ٌ على تسديد هذه الاحتياجات . لم يطلب يسوع من تلاميذه ِ أن يكونوا كسالى أو ان لا يعملوا ، بل اوصاهم ان يثقوا بالله وأن لا يقلقوا .
افعل ما يمكنك فعله بشأن الامور التي تهمك والتي تعنيك ، لكن  في الوقت نفسه ِ يجب عليك ان تُدرك بأن الله الذي يحبك ويهتم بك َ قادر ٌ على تسديد كل احتياج ٍ لديك ، فهو لن يسمح لاحتياجاتك بأن تطغى عليك ، لهذا حين يهاجمك القلق اتبع هذه الخطوات الثلاث :
اولا - أخبر الله بمخاوفك وقلقك واسأله ان يسدد احتياجاتك . 
ثانيا ً – افعل ما يمكنك فعله كانسان ٍ للتخلص من مخاوفك وقلقك . 
ثالثا ً – ثق في صلاح الله ، ولا تنسى ان الله يهتم بك اكثر من اهتمامك انت بنفسك ، وانه سيوفر لك كل ما تحتاج اليه في حينه ِ .


----------



## fauzi (14 سبتمبر 2014)

1038 - حين تتراكم السُحب وتتجمع وتخفي الشمس نشعر بالخوف والقلق . متى تعود الشمس وتصفو السماء وينزل المطر ، متى ؟ وفي وقت الخوف والقلق ننسى ان هناك شمسا ً خلف السحاب . كل ما نعرفه هو ما نراه ، غمام ، سواد ، ظلام . ثم فجأة تظهر الشمس ونطمئن بعض الوقت . وما ان نرى غمامة ً في حجم الكف حتى نفزع من جديد ونقلق . مع ان الشمس هناك ، دائما ً هناك ، وستشرق ، دائما ً ستشرق . كان النبي ايليا هاربا ً من وجه الملك  آخاب واختبأ في بيت أرملة ٍ فقيرة . وجاع ، وطلب طعاما ً ولم يكن  في البيت ما يكفي ، كل ما كان لدى المرأة "  مِلْءُ كَفّ مِنَ الدَّقِيقِ فِي الْكُوَّارِ، وَقَلِيلٌ مِنَ الزَّيْتِ فِي الْكُوزِ "  ( 1 ملوك 17 : 12 ) وعملت من ذلك  كعكة للنبي وقدمتها له . ولدهشتها وجدت ان كوار الدقيق لم يفرغ وكوز الزيت لم ينقص  . واستمرت هي وابنها تستخدم الدقيق والزيت لطعامهما دون ان يتوقف عطاء الله حتى انتهت المجاعة . وامام الجموع الجائعة لم يجد التلاميذ الا خمس خبزات ٍ وسمكتين ن لكنها تزايدت وتكاثرت في يد المسيح ، رغيف ٌ وراء رغيف وسمكة ٌ وراء سمكة . ونحن في حياتنا نركز نظرنا على الكوار الفقير والزيت القليل ونخاف الجوع . ونركز على الخبزات الخمس والسمكتين ونخشى خوار الجموع . وراء الكوار والكوز اله ٌ يعد باستمرار العطاء . وراء الخمس خبزات والسمكتين اصابع تبارك وتوزع . حين تتزايد السحب ويختفي النورتأكد ان الشمس هناك . حين تصعب الحياة وتشح البركات ثق ان الله موجود . الشمس لا بد ان تُشرق من جديد . والله لا بد ان يُنقذ قبل  "  الْهَزِيعِ الرَّابعِ  " ( متى 12 : 25 )   الشمس دائما ً تُشرق وتُتنير وتُدفئ وتطرد الغيوم . الله دائما ً يصدق ويهب ويُعطي ويملأ الحياة . لا تخشى السحب إن تجمعت ، ولا تخشى الصعوبات إن ثَقُلَت . فالشمس ُ هناك دائما ً ، دائما ً هناك . والله هناك ، دائما ً هناك .


----------



## fauzi (15 سبتمبر 2014)

1039 - اليوم وأنت تبدأ طريقك لعلك سمعت من يقول لك : اذهب الله معك ، اذهب الرب يصحبك ، الله يقويك ، الروح القدس يشملك بقوته . وهذا يجعلك تخطو طريقك في تفاؤل ٍ واقدام وعزم ٍ وبهجة  . شعورك بصحبة الله ورفقة الروح القدس يجعل الطريق سهلا ً والحياة رائعة . الروح القدس يصعب معرفته وفهمه وادراك اسراره ِ على الكثيرين . كثيرون عاشوا بقوة الروح القدس وامتلئوا به واختبروه لكنهم لم يقدموا لنا تعريفا ً له او شرحا ً لطبيعته او تحليلا ً لاعماله . لتعرف الروح القدس لا تحتاج لوضعه ِ في انبوبة اختبار أو تحت المجهر . لتعرف الروح القدس لا تحتاج ان تفحصه ُ وتحلله ُ وتقيس ابعاده ُ واعماقه . معرفة الروح القدس تكون بالاختبار ، بالتجربة ، بالمعايشة . الروح القدس ليس روحا ً من الله ، ليس رسولا ً او مبعوثا ً او انبثاقا ً منه ، الروح القدس هو ذات الله ، هو الله الروح القدس . امتلائك  بالروح القدس امتلاء ٌ بالله ذاته . حصولك عليه يعني حياة الله فيك . هو الله يوجد فيك ، يحيا فيك ، يتحرك فيك . الله الآب خلقك ، الله الابن فداك ، الله الروح القدس يحيا فيك . الله الخالق خلق الانسان ، الله المسيح حمل خطاياه وفداه ، الله الروح القدس يتصل بالانسان ويحيا فيه . وهو وحده الله . الله بذاته الآب والابن والروح القدس ، ذات ٌ لا صفات أو أعمال . الله الروح القدس فيك يحكّمك . الله الروح القدس فيك َ ِيُرشدك . الله الروح القدس فيك يقويك . الله الروح القدس فيك يشهد بك . الله الروح القدس فيك َ يُعين صلاتك . الله الروح القدس فيك .


----------



## fauzi (16 سبتمبر 2014)

1040 - نبدأ جميعنا منذ سنوات الدراسة الأولى في القلق من ان بعض الصداقات يمكن ان تسبب لنا بعض الحرج ، وفي غالبية الاحيان فااننا نميل الى مصاحبة الاشخاص الذين سيرفعون من قيمتنا او مكانتنا في أعين الناس . لم يكن يسوع يهتم بمكانته الاجتماعية ، بل اننا نراه في هذه القراءة يخاطر بسمعته امام الناس ويدخل الى بيت متى الذي كان يعمل في جباية الضرائب لكي يتناول معه الطعام . لكنه بهذا كان يساعد شخصا ً  آخر دون ان يبالي بما قد يقوله الناس عنه 

متى 9 : 1 – 13 
1. فركب يسوع القارب وعبر البحيرة راجعا إلى مدينته.
2. فجاءه بعض الناس بكسيح ملقى على سرير. فلما رأى يسوع إيمانهم قال للكسيح: ((تشجع يا ابني، مغفورة لك خطاياك)).
3. فقال بعض معلمي الشريعة في أنفسهم: ((هذا الرجل يجدف! )).
4. وعرف يسوع أفكارهم، فقال: ((لماذا تظنون السوء في قلوبكم؟
5. أيما أسهل؟ أن يقال: مغفورة لك خطاياك، أم أن يقال: قم وامش؟
6. سأريكم أن ابن الإنسان له سلطان على الأرض ليغفر الخطايا)). وقال للكسيح: ((قم واحمل سريرك واذهب إلى بـيتك)).
7. فقام الرجل وذهب إلى بيته.
8. فلما شاهد الناس ما جرى، خافوا ومجدوا الله الذي أعطى البشر مثل هذا السلطان.
9. وسار يسوع من هناك، فرأى رجلا جالسا في بيت الجباية اسمه متى. فقال له يسوع: ((إتبعني)). فقام وتبعه.
10. وبينما يسوع يأكل في بيت متى، جاء كثير من جباة الضرائب والخاطئين وجلسوا مع يسوع وتلاميذه.
11. ورأى بعض الفريسيـين ذلك، فقالوا لتلاميذه: ((لماذا يأكل معلمكم مع جباة الضرائب والخاطئين ؟))
12. فسمع يسوع كلامهم، فأجاب: ((لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبـيب ، بل المرضى.
13. فاذهبوا وتعلموا معنى هذه الآية: أريد رحمة لا ذبـيحة. وما جئت لأدعو الصالحين ، بل الخاطئين))


حاول بعض الفريسيين جاهدين ان يمسكوا خطأ ً واحدا ً على الرب يسوع . في هذه المناسبة رأى هؤلاء ما يبدو وكأنه فرصة ٌ ذهبية ٌ للايقاع بالرب يسوع في ورطة ٍ سياسية ٍ الا وهي التواطؤ مع الخطاة والمجرمين ، لكن يسوع صعقهم في شيئين :
اولا – انه لم يهتم بصورته ِ ومظهره ِ .
ثانيا ً – انه اثبت لهم خطأهم هم  .

ربما يلاحظ الآخرون  رفاقنا الذين نختلط بهم بصورة ٍ دائمة ، لكن لا ينبغي علينا ان نهتم لهذا الأمر طالما اننا نؤثر في رفاقنا بطريقة ٍ ايجابية ولا نتأثر  بهم بطريقة ٍ سلبية . صحيح ٌ ان سمعتك قد تتأثر سلبا ً على الأرض لكنها لن تتأثر في السماء .


----------



## fauzi (17 سبتمبر 2014)

1041 - نعيش في عالم ٍ كله صخب ٌ وضجة وسرعة وتسابق وحركة ونشاط ٌ محموم . الضجة تصدم الأذن وتسبب الصداع وتهدد بالصمم . والسرعة والحركة والنشاط يمزق الصدر ويهدد سلام القلب . والناس في حياتهم اليومية غارقون في الصخب ، محمولون على تيار الحركة السريعة ، لا يستطيعون اسكات الضجيج مهما أغلقوا  آذانهم . ولا يستطيعون تخفيف سرعة الحركة مهما قاوموا التيار . ووسط الضجة لا نسمع حديث من يتحدث . ووسط سرعة الحركة لا نتمتع بما يجري حولنا . الاصوات العالية تمنع صوت الله من أن يصل الينا ، فلا نسمعه . الحركات السريعة تحملنا بعيدا ً وتحرمنا من رؤية الله وحضرته . فإن اردنا سماع صوت الله فلنسكت أمامه . يقول زكريا النبي : " اُسْكُتُوا يَا كُلَّ الْبَشَرِ قُدَّامَ الرَّبِّ " ( زكريا 2 : 13 ) وإن شئنا رؤية مشيئة الله فلنتوقف ونهدأ . يقول الله على لسان داود النبي : " كُفُّوا وَاعْلَمُوا أَنِّي أَنَا اللهُ.  " ( مزمور 46 : 10 ) حين نُصمت صوت العالم وضجيجه حولنا يتكلم الله معنا . حين نوقف الحركة السريعة الجارفة حولنا يمكننا رؤية الله . الصمت الذي يحيط بنا يتكلم ، والهدوء الذي يلف حولنا يتحرك . حين تُنصت للصمت تسمعه ،  للصمت صوت . وحين تتأمل الهدوء تراه  ، للهدوء حركة .  تحتاج الى وقت ٍ تسكت  فيه . يقول سليمان الحكيم : "  لِلسُّكُوتِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلتَّكَلُّمِ وَقْتٌ. " ( جامعة 3 : 7 ) وتحتاج الى أوقات ٍ  تكف فيها وتتوقف . قال الله لشعبه أمام البحر : "   قِفُوا وَانْظُرُوا خَلاَصَ الرَّبِّ "  ( خروج 14 : 13 ) هل تريد أن تسمع صوت الله يتحدث اليك ؟ أسكت ، اصمت امامه . هل تريد ان تتمتع بخلاص الله ينجّيك ويُتقذك ؟ كُف ، قف ، انتظره . ما أجمل واروع صوت الله والعالم حولك صامت . ما أعظم  وأمجد عمل الله والعالم حولك جامد . الله يتكلم دائما ً وسط الضجيج وفي لحظات السكوت . والله يعمل دائما ً وسط الحركة وفي اوقات السكون . لكنك تسمع صوته ُ أفضل وانت ساكت ٌ أمامه . وتستطيع ان تراه يتحرك أوضح  وانت ساكن ٌ في حضرته . تعلّم السكوت والصمت . حاول ان تقف وتنتظر .


----------



## fauzi (18 سبتمبر 2014)

1042 - البعض يضعون نفسهم في مواقف شك ٍ تصيبهم بحالة ٍ من الشلل ، فقد يصلي هؤلاء طلبا ً للسلام ثم يفعلون ما يجعلهم يشعرون بالسلام ويقولون : انا اعرف ان ما افعله يبدو جنونيا ً لكني اشعر بالسلام بشأن ذلك . وإن فارقهم السلام فقد يبدأون في النظر الى الآخرين في محاولة ٍ منهم لاستعادة الطمأنينة بانهم ما زالوا يسلكون الطريق الصحيح 

متى 11 : 2 – 15 
2. وسمع يوحنا وهو في السجن بأعمال المسيح، فأرسل إليه بعض تلاميذه
3. ليقولوا له: ((هل أنت هو الذي يجيء، أو ننتظر آخر؟))
4. فأجابهم يسوع: ((ارجعوا وأخبروا يوحنا بما تسمعون وترون:
5. العميان يبصرون، والعرج يمشون، والبرص يطهرون، والصم يسمعون، والموتى يقومون، والمساكين يتلقون البشارة.
6. وهنيئا لمن لا يفقد إيمانه بـي)).
7. فلما انصرف تلاميذ يوحنا، تحدث يسوع للجموع عن يوحنا فقال: ((ماذا خرجتم إلى البرية تنظرون؟ أقصبة تهزها الريح؟
8. بل ماذا خرجتم ترون؟ أرجلا يلبس الثياب الناعمة؟ والذين يلبسون الثياب الناعمة هم في قصور الملوك!
9. قولوا لي: ماذا خرجتم تنظرون؟ أنبـيا؟ أقول لكم: نعم، بل أفضل من نبي.
10. فهو الذي يقول فيه الكتاب: أنا أرسل رسولي قدامك، ليهيّئ الطريق أمامك.
11. الحق أقول لكم: ما ظهر في الناس أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان، ولكن أصغر الذين في ملكوت السماوات أعظم منه.
12. فمن أيام يوحنا المعمدان إلى اليوم، والناس يبذلون جهدهم لدخول ملكوت السماوات، والمجاهدون يدخلونه.
13. فإلى أن جاء يوحنا كان هناك نبوءات الأنبـياء وشريعة موسى.
14. فإذا شئتم أن تصدقوا، فاعلموا أن يوحنا هو إيليا المنتظر.
15. من كان له أذنان ، فليسمع 


كانت مهمة يوحنا المعمدان التي اوكله الله بها هي ان يهيئ الناس للمسيا الآتي . أما الآن وهو في السجن لم تكن خدمته ُ تسير كما يتمنى ، فهل كان مخطئا ً بشأن يسوع ؟ لم يتوصل يوحنا المعمدان الى استنتاجه الخاص به عن يسوع اعتمادا ً على انطباعاته ِ او مشاعره الشخصية ، بل انه ذهب الى المصدر ، اي الرب يسوع نفسه ِ للحصول على الحقائق التي سيبني عليها قراره ُ ، وينبغي علينا نحن ايضا ً ان ننتهج نفس الاسلوب في تعاملنا مع شكوكنا . حينما تساورك الشكوك ارجع الى المصدر الحقيقي . فعوضا ً عن الاعتماد على مشاعرك او قناعاتك ، ابحث عن الدليل في كلمة الله بأن المسيح هو المسيا  ابن الله . فإن درست اقوال الرب يسوع المسيح وافعاله ُ ، فسوف يتجدد ايمانك ويتقوى .


----------



## fauzi (19 سبتمبر 2014)

1043 -  حين خرجت اليوم ، خرجت قاصدا ً مكانا ً او عملا ً او مهمة ً تتوجه اليها . وفي الطريق اشياء كثيرة يمكن ان تبعدك عن قصدك ، وهدفك وطريقك . لو استسلمت لها وتبعتها لوجدت نفسك منحرفا ً  بعيدا ً عما خرجت  اليوم لاجله . الاضواء والالوان ، الاصوات والالحان ، المغريات والمشهيات ، تصرخ ، تدعو ، تنادي ، تجذب . لكن الهدف ايضا ً يبرق امامك يشير الى الطريق ، يوحي ويوصي بالانتظام والالتزام . التفكير لازم ٌ للوصول ، الاصرار يقود الى الهدف . التحديد والثبات يحفظ الارجل على الطريق . جياد السباق يوضع على وجهها قناع ٌ يوجه نظرها الى نقطة الوصول لتجري نحوها . لا يلتفتون يمنة ً او يسرة ، يركضون الى الامام ، الى نهاية السباق ، محطة الوصول الهدف . وانت تتجه اليوم ، اتجه الى هدفك ، لا تته يمنة ً أو يسرة ، اتبع هدفك ، اتجه نحوه . لا تبذل جهدا ً بلا طائل ، لا تضيّع وقتا ً بلا فائدة ، لا تنحرف  ، تقدم للامام . هكذا فعل بولس الرسول ، ركّز بصره ُ نحو هدفه . حدد وسعى وأصر على الوصول اليه . لم تعوّقه صعوبات ، لم تجرفه تيارات ، لم تجذبه اغرائات . يقول في رسالته الى فيلبي 1 : 20 " حَسَبَ انْتِظَارِي وَرَجَائِي "  هذا هو هدفه ، قصده الذي ينتظره ويسعى نحوه "  حَسَبَ انْتِظَارِي وَرَجَائِي أَنِّي لاَ أُخْزَى فِي شَيْءٍ ، بَلْ بِكُلِّ مُجَاهَرَةٍ كَمَا فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ " لا يعطّله ُ أو يفصله ُ أو يُبعده ُ عما يريد أي شيء ، بل دائما ً في كل وقت يتقدم :
 " كَذلِكَ الآنَ ، يَتَعَظَّمُ الْمَسِيحُ فِي جَسَدِي ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ بِحَيَاةٍ أَمْ بِمَوْتٍ. "  تعظيم المسيح يجعله ُ لا يدّخر جهدا ً أو يضيع وقتا ً أو يخشى شيئا ً . الحياة والموت لا يبعدانه عن هدفه ، بالعكس يدفعانه نحوه فيقول : " لِيَ الْحَيَاةَ هِيَ الْمَسِيحُ وَالْمَوْتُ هُوَ رِبْحٌ. " ( فيلبي 1 : 21 )
 هل حولك انوار تتلألأ تُبعد عينيك عن هدفك ؟ هل بجوارك اصوات ٌ تتعالى  تصم أذنيك عن دعوتك ؟ هل في حياتك اشياء تجذبك بعيدا ً عن تمجيد الله ؟ هل على طريقك عوائق تفصلك وتبعدك عن تعظيم المسيح ؟ الهدف الذي تسعى اليه يشير الى ان تتجه نحوه . قصد الله لحياتك أولى وأهم وأعظم من كل ما حولك .


----------



## fauzi (20 سبتمبر 2014)

1044 - كثيرا ً ما نستخدم كلمة انتبه ، لاسيما حينما نحذر اطفالنا من خطر ٍ ما . ورغم انه من الجيد عادة ً ان ننتبه ونحذر الا ان هذا قد يسبب لنا بعض المشاكل في ايماننا . في هذا المقطع يخطو واحد ٌ من اكثر تلاميذ المسيح اندفاعا ً وتهورا ً بضع خطوات ٍ بالايمان ، لكن للاسف فقد واجه مشكلة ً عويصة ً حينما بدأ ينظر من حوله ِ وينتبه لخطواته ِ 

متى 14 : 22 – 36 
22. وأجبر التلاميذ لوقته أن يركبوا السفينة ويتقدموه إلى الشاطئ المقابل حتى يصرف الجموع.
23. ولما صرفهم صعد الجبل ليصلي في العزلة. وكان في المساء وحده هناك.
24. وأما السفينة فقد ابتعدت عدة غلوات من البر، وكانت الأمواج تلطمها، لأن الريح كانت مخالفة لها.
25. فعند آخر الليل ، جاء إليهم ماشيا على البحر.
26. فلما رآه التلاميذ ماشيا على البحر، اضطربوا وقالوا: ((هذا خيال! ))ومن خوفهم صرخوا.
27. فبادرهم يسوع بقوله: ((ثقوا. أنا هو، لا تخافوا! ))
28. فأجابه بطرس: ((يا رب، إن كنت إياه ، فمرني أن آتي إليك على الماء )).
29. فقال له: ((تعال! ))فنزل بطرس من السفينة ومشى على الماء آتيا إلى يسوع.
30. ولكنه خاف عندما رأى شدة الريح ، فأخذ يغرق ، فصرخ: ((يا رب، نجني! ))
31. فمد يسوع يده لوقته وأمسكه وهو يقول له: ((يا قليل الإيمان ، لماذا شككت ؟ ))
32. ولما ركبا السفينة، سكنت الريح ،
33. فسجد له الذين في السفينة وقالوا: ((أنت ابن الله حقا ! )).
34. وعبروا حتى بلغوا البر عند جناسرت .
35. فعرفه أهل تلك البلدة، فأرسلوا بالخبر إلى تلك الناحية كلها ، فأتوه بجميع المرضى ،
36. وأخذوا يسألونه أن يدعهم يلمسون هدب ردائه فحسب ، وجميع الذين لمسوه نالوا الشفاء .


حينما رأى التلاميذ الرب يسوع يمشي على الماء لم يصدقوا أعينهم . وقد طلب بطرس من الرب يسوع أن يأمره بالمشي على الماء . وقد كانت هذه خطوة َ ايمان ٍ عظيمة ً من بطرس . وحينما دعاه الرب يسوع للمشي على الماء نزل بطرس بالفعل من السفينة  وبدأ بالسير على سطح الماء .  لكن حالما بدأ بطرس بتحويل عينيه عن الرب يسوع والنظر من حوله ِ  الى الامواج العالية بدأ يغرق . كما نرى من  خلال مثال بطرس فإن ايمان المرء لا يبقى ثابتا ً على الدوام . فالاشخاص الذين يركزون انظارهم على مشاكلهم سيجدون ان ايمانهم يتناقص شيئا ً فشيئا ً . أما الاشخاص الذين يركزون انظارهم على الرب يسوع فسوف يرون أن ايمانهم يتزايد .
لا تلتفت لضعفك َ ولا للظروف غير المواتية من حولك َ  ، بل حافظ على ايمانك واحرص على تنميته ِ عن طريق تثبيت نظرك على الرب يسوع المسيح .


----------



## fauzi (21 سبتمبر 2014)

1045 - يضع الكثيرون بعض المعايير لعمل الله كشرط اساسي ٍ لايمانهم به حيث تجدهم يقولون : اذا حل الله هذه المشكلة فقط فلن اواجه مشكلة ً في أن أؤمن به . وعادة ً ما يتطلب ايمان هؤلاء ان يروا ظهورا ً معجزيا ًأو ان يختبروا عملا ً عجيبا ً . البعض يشترطون امورا ً كهذه على الله لكن فئة ً قليلة ً فقط هي التي حاولت بجد ٍ اكثر مما حاول الفريسييون والصدوقييون . فنحن نرى كيف انهم  كانوا يطالبون الرب يسوع بمعجزة ، لكن يسوع كان يمضي ويتركهم يتخبطون وسط شكوكهم 

متى 16 : 1 – 12 
1. وأقبل إليه بعض الفريسيـين والصدوقيـين ليجربوه، فطلبوا منه أن يريهم آية من السماء.
2. فأجابهم: ((تقولون عند غروب الشمس: سيكون صحو، لأن السماء حمراء كالنار.
3. وعند الفجر تقولون: اليوم مطر، لأن السماء حمراء على سواد. منظر السماء تعرفون أن تفسروه، وأما علامات الأزمنة فلا تقدرون أن تفسروها.
4. جيل فاسد فاسق يطلب آية، ولن يكون له سوى آية يونان)). ثم تركهم ومضى.
5. ولما عبر التلاميذ إلى الشاطئ المقابل، نسوا أن يتزودوا خبزا،
6. فقال لهم يسوع: ((انتبهوا، إياكم وخمير الفريسيـين والصدوقيـين)).
7. فقالوا في أنفسهم: ((يقول هذا لأننا ما تزودنا خبزا)).
8. فعرف يسوع وقال لهم: ((يا قليلي الإيمان ، كيف تقولون في أنفسكم: لا خبز معنا؟
9. أما فهمتم بعد؟ ألا تذكرون الأرغفة الخمسة للخمسة الآلاف وكم قفة ملأتم ؟
10. والأرغفة السبعة للأربعة الآلاف وكم سلة ملأتم؟
11. كيف لا تفهمون أني ما عنيت الخبز بكلامي ؟ فإياكم وخمير الفريسيـين والصدوقيّين! ))
12. ففهم التلاميذ أنه قال لهم يجب أن يتجنبوا تعاليم الفريسيين والصدوقيين لا خمير الخبز.


لم تنجح المعجزات على الاطلاق باقناع الاشخاص المتشككين ، فقد الزم هؤلاء انفسهم بعدم الايمان . وفي وقتنا الحاضر يطالب الكثيرون بدليل ٍ على وجود الله او قدرته ِ ، لكنهم بطلباتهم هذه انما يحاولون اخفاء الموضوع الرئيسي الا وهو انهم اختاروا ان لا يؤمنوا بالله . لكن إن لم نؤمن ان الله قادر ٌ على عمل المعجزات فلن نتمكن ابدا ً من تصديق المعجزة حين حدوثها . 
اذا كنت تشك في المسيح بسبب انك لم ترى معجزة ً فاسأل نفسك ما اذا كانت المعجزة في حد ذاتها ستقتعك حقا ً ام انها ستزيد من شكوكك أكثر فاكثر . فقد قال الرب يسوع : " طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا " ( يوحنا 20 : 29 ) وهكذا فإن رؤية عمل الله في حياتك تبدأ حينما تخطو خطوة ايمان ٍ معه ُ وتؤمن بأن يسوع هو ابن الله وانه هو الطريق الوحيد للخلاص .


----------



## fauzi (22 سبتمبر 2014)

1046 - غضب ٌ ، ارهاق ٌ ، احباط ٌ ، اهاناتٌُ ، انتكاسات . بعض الاشخاص لديهم الاستعداد لتحمل جميع هذه الاشياء وما هو اكثر منها في سبيل ٍ وعد ٍ بمكافئة ٍ ما في نهاية الأمر . لكن بدون مقابل ٍ مستقبلي من نوع ٍ ما قد لا تجد شخصا ً واحدا ً يمكن ان يقبل بمثل هذه الصعوبات والضيقات . المكافأة هي من الامور التي تقلق بطرس في هذه القراءة . فبعد ان تحدث الرب يسوع بصورة ٍ مدهشة عن الاغنياء والخلاص ، يبدأ بطرس  بالتساؤل عن فرصته ِ هو في الخلاص 

متى 19 : 16 – 29 
16. وإذا برجل يدنو فيقول له: ((يا معلم، ماذا أعمل من صالح لأنال الحياة الأبدية ؟ ))
17. فقال له: ((لماذا تسألني عن الصالح؟ إنما الصالح واحد. فإذا أردت أن تدخل الحياة، فاحفظ الوصايا )).
18. قال له: ((أي وصايا ؟ ))فقال يسوع: ((لا تقتل ، لا تزن ، لا تسرق ، لا تشهد بالزور.
19. أكرم أباك وأمك ))و ((أحبب قريبك حبك لنفسك )).
20. قال له الشاب: ((هذا كله قد حفظته ، فماذا ينقصني ؟ ))
21. قال له يسوع: ((إذا أردت أن تكون كاملا، فاذهب وبع أموالك وأعطها للفقراء ، فيكون لك كنز في السماء، وتعال فاتبعني )).
22. فلما سمع الشاب هذا الكلام ، انصرف حزينا لأنه كان ذا مال كثير .
23. فقال يسوع لتلاميذه : ((الحق أقول لكم: يعسر على الغني أن يدخل ملكوت السموات .
24. وأقول لكم : لأن يمر الجمل من ثقب الإبرة أيسر من أن يدخل الغني ملكوت الله )) .
25. فلما سمع التلاميذ هذا الكلام دهشوا دهشا شديدا وقالوا: ((من تراه يقدر أن يخلص ؟ ))
26. فحدق إليهم يسوع وقال لهم : ((أما الناس فهذا شيء يعجزهم ، وأما الله فإنه على كل شيء قدير )).
27. فقال له بطرس : ((ها قد تركنا نحن كل شيء وتبعناك، فماذا يكون مصيرنا ؟ ))
28. فقال لهم يسوع : ((الحق أقول لكم : أنتم الذين تبعوني ، متى جلس ابن الإنسان على عرش مجده عندما يجدد كل شيء ، تجلسون أنتم أيضا على اثني عشر عرشا ، لتدينوا أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر .
29. وكل من ترك بيوتا أو إخوة أو أخوات أو أبا أو أما أو بنين أو حقولا لأجل اسمي ، ينال مائة ضعف ويرث الحياة الأبدية. 


قد لا تروق مكافئات الله لأولئك الاشخاص الذين يشبهون ذلك الشاب الغني والذين يرغبون في الحصول على مكافأة ٍ فورية . حينما تخدم الله لا تنتظر مكافئات فورية من مال ٍ أو راحة ٍ أو مكانة ، بل كن مستعدا ً لانتظار المكافأة الأعظم ألا وهي قضاء الابدية في محضر الله . وفوق هذا كله ِ اخدم الله بدافع امتنانك لما صنعه ُ الله لاجلك وبدافع محبتك لشخصه ِ وليس بدافع المكافئات التي سيمنحك اياها .


----------



## fauzi (23 سبتمبر 2014)

1047 - هل سبق لك ان التقيت بشخص ٍ يبدو في مظهره ِ انيقا ً جدا ً كعارضي الازياء في المجلات في حين ان مواقفه ُ وسلوكياته ِ بشعة ٌ وقبيحة ولا تعكس شيئا ً آخر سوى الخطية ؟  من المدهش كيف ان المظهر الخارجي للشخص يمكن ان يختلف كثيرا ً عن شخصيته ِ الحقيقية . يوجه الرب يسوع كلامه ُ الى بعض الفريسيين والصدوقيين ، لكن يمكننا ان ندرك بسهولة ٍ ان هذه الكلمات تنطبق على اي شخص ٍ يهتم بتفاهات الحياة اكثر من اهتمامه بما يرضي الله 

متى 23 : 25 – 36 
25. الويل لكم يا معلمي الشريعة والفريسيون المراؤون! تطهرون ظاهر الكأس والصحن، وباطنهما ممتلئ بما حصلتم عليه بالنهب والطمع.
26. أيها الفريسي الأعمى! طهر أولا باطن الوعاء، فيصير الظاهر مثله طاهرا.
27. الويل لكم يا معلمي الشريعة والفريسيون المراؤون! أنتم كالقبور المبَّـيضة، ظاهرها جميل وباطنها ممتلئ بعظام الموتى وبكل فساد.
28. وأنتم كذلك، تظهرون للناس صالحين وباطنكم كله رياء وشر.
29. الويل لكم يا معلمي الشريعة والفريسيون المراؤون! تبنون قبور الأنبـياء وتُـزينون مدافن الأتقياء،
30. وتقولون: لو عشنا في زمن آبائنا، لما شاركناهم في سفك دم الأنبـياء.
31. فتشهدون على أنفسكم بأنَّـكم أبناء الذين قتلوا الأنبـياء.
32. فتمموا أنتم ما بدأ به آباؤكم.
33. أيها الحيات أولاد الأفاعي! كيف ستهربون من عقاب جهنم؟
34. لذلك سأرسل إليكم أنبـياء وحكماء ومعلمين، فمنهم من تقتلون وتصلبون، ومنهم من تجلدون في مجامعكم وتطاردون من مدينة إلى مدينة،
35. حتى ينزل بكم العقاب على سفك كل دم بريء على الأرض، من دم هابـيل الصديق إلى دم زكريا بن برخيا الذي قتلتموه بين المذبح وبيت الله.
36. الحق أقول لكم: هذا كله سيقع على هذا الجيل 


ادان الرب يسوع الفريسيين والقادة الدينيين بسبب اخفائهم لفسادهم وجشعهم وراء مظهرهم الخارجي الحسن . لكنهم كانوا في الوقت نفسه ِ يتبنون مواقف وسلوكيات ٍ تهين الله الذي اعطاهم تلك الشريعة ، مثل الجشع والخداع وظلم الآخرين والتظاهر والكبرياء ، وهذا هو جوهر الرياء ان تحاول الظهور بمظهر ٍ يختلف عن حقيقتك . إن التظاهر بانك مؤمن ٌ يختلف تمام الاختلاف عن ان تكون مؤمنا ً بالفعل . هل تتظاهر بانك مؤمن ؟ هل تحاول ان تتستر على خطاياك ؟ احرص على فحص مواقفك ودوافعك الداخلية عوضا ً عن الانشغال بمظهرك الخارجي . لا تكن مثل الفريسيين ولا تكن واحدا ً من المرائين .


----------



## fauzi (24 سبتمبر 2014)

1048 - الله موجود ٌ منذ الأزل . وهو باق ٍ الى الأبد . هو الألف والياء ، البداية والنهاية . هو الألف والياء ، الأول والآخر . كلمته ُ هي الأولى والأخيرة . لا تسبق كلمته ُ كلمة ولا تلي كلمته ُ كلمة . كلام الانسان مهما كانت حكمته ُ لا يتعدى كلام الله . وأعمال الانسان مهما عَظُم عمله ُ لا تعطّل عمل الله . الانسان لا يد له في موعد أو مكان مولده ِ . وليس له اي قدرة في تحديد موعد أو مكان مماته . مهما انتفخ  وتجبّر وعلا وتشامخ . مهما علا صوته وارتفع ضجيجه ، فهو  " بُخَارٌ، يَظْهَرُ قَلِيلاً ثُمَّ يَضْمَحِلُّ. " ( يعقوب 4 : 14 )   ، هو تراب يرفعه ُ الهواء للحظة  ثم سرعان ما يخبو وسرعان ما يهبط . الانسان يحيا بين قوسين من إرادة الله ومشيئته ، لا يتعداهما ، لا يخرج منهما ، لا يسبق لحظة مولده ولا يبقى بعد موته . الله الذي أتى به الى الأرض يأخذه اليه حين يشاء . وطوال وجوده ِ هنا فهو محصور ٌ بإرادة الله وقصده . خلق الله آدم بقدرته ِ وحده دون تدخل غيره . ويأتي ابناء آدم بمشيئته وحده دون تدخل غيره . حين عصى آدم الله دمر حياته وسلامه . وحين يُخطئ  ابناء آدم الى الله يدمرون حياتهم وسلامهم . وكما كانت حياة آدم وسلامه ُ في يد الله ، ما تزال حياة ابناء آدم وسلامهم في يد الله . لتعد حياتك الى الصورة التي يريدها الله لك ، ليعد سلام الله يملأ قلبك وعقلك ويضمن أبديتك ،عد الى حضرة الله واعترف بوجوده ، سلّم حياتك لله واخضع لمشيئته . هو الله ،   الألف والياء ، البداية والنهاية . هو الله الألف والياء ، الأول والآخر .


----------



## fauzi (25 سبتمبر 2014)

1049 - قد يقول البعض عن فتاة ٍ ما : يا للأسف فهذه ِ الفتاة تمتلك قدرات هائلة لكنها اضاعت موهبتها هدرا ً . لا يكتفي يسوع بتوبيخ الاشخاص الذين يهملون المواهب التي أعطاهم اياها الله ، فهو يستخدم هنا قصة ً عن الاستثمار لكي يبين لجمهوره ِ انه حينما يعطينا الله شيئا ً ما فانه يتوقع منا ان نستثمره 

متى 25 : 14 – 29 
14. ((ويشبه ملكوت السماوات رجلا أراد السفر، فدعا خدمه وسلم إليهم أمواله،
15. كل واحد منهم على قدر طاقته. فأعطى الأول خمس وزنات من الفضة، والثاني وزنَــتين، والثالث وزنة واحدة وسافر.
16. فأسرع الذي أخذ الوزنات الخمس إلى المتاجرة بها، فربح خمس وزنات.
17. وكذلك الذي أخذ الوزنتين، فربح وزنتين.
18. وأما الذي أخذ الوزنة الواحدة، فذهب وحفر حفرة في الأرض ودفن مال سيده.
19. وبعد مدة طويلة، رجع سيد هؤلاء الخدم وحاسبهم.
20. فجاء الذي أخذ الوزنات الخمس، فدفع خمس وزنات معها وقال: يا سيدي، أعطيتني خمس وزنات، فخذ خمس وزنات ربحتها.
21. فقال له سيده: أحسنت، أيها الخادم الصالح الأمين! كنت أمينا على القليل، فسأقيمك على الكثير: ادخل نعيم سيدك.
22. وجاء الذي أخذ الوزنتين، فقال: يا سيدي، أعطيتني وزنَــتين، فخذ معهما وزنتين ربحتهما.
23. فقال له سيده: أحسنت ، أيها الخادم الصالح الأمين! كنت أمينا على القليل ، فسأقيمك على الكثير: ادخل نعيم سيدك.
24. وجاء الذي أخذ الوزنة الواحدة، فقال: يا سيد، عرفتك رجلا قاسيا، تحصد حيث لا تزرع ، وتجمع حيث لا تبذر،
25. فخفت. فذهبت ودفنت مالك في الأرض ، وها هو مالك.
26. فأجابه سيده: يا لك من خادم شرير كسلان ! عرفتني أحصد حيث لا أزرع وأجمع حيث لا أبذر،
27. فكان عليك أن تضع مالي عند الصيارفة ، وكنت في عودتي أسترده مع الفائدة .
28. وقال لخدمه: خذوا منه الوزنة وادفعوها إلى صاحب الوزنات العشر،
29. لأن من كان له شيء، يزاد فيفيض . ومن لا شيء له، يؤخذ منه حتى الذي له.



إن الله يعطينا مهارات ٍ ومالا ًُ  ووقتا ً وغير ذلك من الموارد . والله ايضا ً لا يعطينا أكثر من طاقتنا وقدرتنا . وكما ان ذاك السيد كافأ العبدين الذين استثمرا ماله ُ بطريقة ً حسنة ، فإن الله يكافئنا حينما نستخدم مواهبنا في خدمته ِ . وكما ان ذاك السيد عاقب الخادم الكسلان الذي لم يستثمر ماله فإن الله يأخذ منا الاشياء التي نرفض ان نستخدمها لخدمته ِ . لقد اعطى الله كل فرد ٍ منا العديد من المواهب  والقدرات لكي نستخدمها في خدمته ِ . استثمر هذه المواهب في خدمته ِ وخدمة الآخرين ، فإن فعلت ذلك فسوف يكافئك الرب ويباركك .


----------



## fauzi (26 سبتمبر 2014)

1050 - عادة ً ما يتم تدوين الكلمات الأخيرة التي ينطق بها العظماء والمشاهير لتُصبح مصدر تأمل ٍ للأجيال اللاحقة . يحتوي هذا المقطع الأخير من انجيل متى على الكلمات الأخيرة التي نطق بها الرب يسوع .  كانت كلمات المسيح ترن بنبرة الانتصار ، وقد كان سبب ذلك هو انه قد غلب الموت ، وانه أكمل المهمة التي أوكله بها الآب . وفيما يستعد الرب يسوع  للعودة الى ابيه فإنه يُعطي تلاميذه ُ مهمة ً أخيرة ً ينبغي عليهم القيام بها 

متى 28 : 1 – 8 
1. ولما انقضى السبت وطلع فجر يوم الأحد، جاءت مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى تنظران القبر.
2. فإذا زلزال شديد قد حدث. ذلك بأن ملاك الرب نزل من السماء وجاء إلى الحجر فدحرجه وجلس عليه.
3. وكان منظره كالبرق ولباسه أبيض كالثلج.
4. فارتعد الحرس خوفا منه وصاروا كالأموات.
5. فقال الملاك للمرأتين: ((لا تخافا أنتما. أنا أعلم أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب.
6. إنه ليس ههنا، فقد قام كما قال. تعاليا فانظرا الموضع الذي كان قد وضع فيه.
7. وأسرعا في الذهاب إلى تلاميذه وقولا لهم: إنه قام من بين الأموات، وها هوذا يتقدمكم إلى الجليل، فهناك ترونه. ها إني قد بلغتكما )).
8. فتركتا القبر مسرعتين وهما في خوف وفرح عظيم، وبادرتا إلى التلاميذ تحملان البشرى.

متى 28 : 16 – 20 
16. وأما التلاميذ الأحد عشر، فذهبوا إلى الجليل، إلى الجبل الذي أمرهم يسوع أن يذهبوا إليه.
17. فلما رأوه سجدوا له، ولكن بعضهم ارتابوا.
18. فدنا يسوع وكلمهم قال: ((إني أوليت كل سلطان في السماء والأرض.
19. فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم ، وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس،
20. وعلموهم أن يحفظوا كل ما أوصيتكم به، وهاءنذا معكم طوال الأيام إلى نهاية العالم )).

قبل مغادرة الرب يسوع المسيح  الارض وانطلاقه ِ الى السماء أعطى تلاميذه ُ بعض التوجيهات الختامية : " اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم " ورغم ان الرب يسوع أعطى هذا الأمر لتلاميذه ِ قبيل صعوده ِ الى السماء الا ان امره هذا ما يزال ينطبق على جميع المؤمنين اليوم . قد يعتقد البعض ان مشاركة الخبر السار عن الرب يسوع المسيح مع الآخرين هو عمل المبشرين المتفرغين ، الا ان هذا ليس ما قاله الرب يسوع على ذلك الجبل . يمكننا أن نتلمذ  آخرين عن طريق توصيل رسالة الأنجيل لهم ، لهذا يستطيع جميع المؤمنين ان يوصلوا الخبر السار  عن الرب يسوع المسيح الى الآخرين ، وقد منحنا الله جميعنا مواهب متعددة ً ومختلفة ً يمكننا استخدامها لتوصيل قصة يسوع للعالم كل ٌ بطريقته ِ الفريدة . 

اقرأ انجيل متى من الاصحاح 26 الى الاصحاح 28


----------



## fauzi (27 سبتمبر 2014)

1051 - حينما تتعرف الى شخص ٍ جديد فمن المرجح انك تستقبله ُ استقبالا ً حارا ً وتصافحه بحماس ، لا سيما اذا كانت هناك رابطة ٌ عاطفية ٌ او صداقة ٌ متبادلة ٌ بينكما ، لكن ماذا لو ان ذلك الشخص كان مصابا ً بمرض الايدز ، هل ستشعر حينذاك بالصدمة ِ والهلع ؟ كان مرض البرص يترك هذا الانطباع السلبي لدى الناس في زمن الرب يسوع المسيح . وقد كان البُرْص اشخاصا ً نجسين ومنبوذين في المجتمع ، لهذا لم يكن احد ٌ يجرؤ على الاقتراب منهم ابدا ً ، لكن على الرغم من العواقب الاجتماعية والبدنية ، الا ان الرب يسوع نبع المحبة ِ والحنان اقترب من شخص ابرص ولمسه ُ . أفلا يجب ان تدفعنا محبة يسوع وحنانه ُ الى الاقتراب من الاشخاص المنبوذين في المجتمع في وقتنا الحاضر ؟ 

مرقس 1 : 35 – 45 
35. وقام قبل الفجر مبكرا، فخرج وذهب إلى مكان قفر، وأخذ يصلي هناك.
36. فانطلق سمعان وأصحابه يبحثون عنه ،
37. فوجدوه. وقالوا له: ((جميع الناس يطلبونك)).
38. فقال لهم: (( لنذهب إلى مكان آخر، إلى القرى المجاورة، لأبشر فيها أيضا ، فإني لهذا خرجت)).
39. وسار في الجليل كله ، يبشر في مجامعهم ويطرد الشياطين .
40. وأتاه أبرص يتوسل إليه، فجثا وقال له(إن شئت فأنت قادر على أن تبرئني)).
41. فأشفق عليه يسوع ومد يده فلمسه وقال له: ((قد شئت فابرأ))
42. فزال عنه البرص لوقته وبرئ.
43. فصرفه يسوع بعد ما أنذره بلهجة شديدة
44. فقال له(إياك أن تخبر أحدا بشيء، بل اذهب إلى الكاهن فأره نفسك، ثم قرب عن برئك ما أمر به موسى، شهادة لديهم)).
45. أما هو، فانصرف وأخذ ينادي بأعلى صوته ويذيع الخبر، فصار يسوع لا يستطيع أن يدخل مدينة علانية، بل كان يقيم في ظاهرها في أماكن مقفرة، والناس يأتونه من كل مكان.

كان الناس يخشون البُرْص كثيرا ً، وهكذا إن اصيب أحد الاشخاص بهذا النوع المزمن من البرص فسوف يبقى كذلك الى ان يموت ، كما ان الشريعة َ كانت تقول ان الاشخاص المصابين بالبرص نجسون ولا يمكنهم ممارسة النشاطات الدينية والاجتماعية . وهكذا لم يكن للاشخاص المصابين بداء البرص أية ُ مكانة اجتماعية . لا بد انك تعرف اشخاصا ً مصابين بمرض ٍ خطير ٍ كالأيدز أو باعاقة ٍ ما  أو بظرف صعب كالفقر المدقع . ان رد الفعل الطبيعي الناشئ عن الخوف او الاشمئزاز سيمنعك من الاقتراب من هؤلاء الاشخاص بطريقة ٍ فعالة ، لكن محبة الله تطالبنا بان نكون ودودين ولطيفين ، لذلك اذهب واظهر محبتك لشخص ٍ منبوذ  .


----------



## ابانوب برنس (27 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## fauzi (28 سبتمبر 2014)

1052 - اذا حاولت في يوم ٍ ما ان تزرع حديقة بيتك فلا بد انك تعرف ان كل نبتة ٍ وكل زهرة ٌٍ هي كائن ٌ حي ٌ ٌ مستقل ٌ بذاته . فكل نوع من النباتات ينمو بطريقة مختلفة ، وكل موسم يمكن ان يختلف تماما ً عن الموسم الذي يليه ، لكنك تبقى تأمل ألأفضل في كل موسم .

مرقس 4 : 1 – 9 
1. وعاد إلى التعليم بجانب البحر، فازدحم عليه جمع كثير جدا، حتى إنه ركب سفينة في البحر وجلس فيها، والجمع كله قائم في البر على ساحل البحر.
2. فعلمهم بالأمثال أشياء كثيرة. وقال لهم في تعليمه:
3. ((إسمعوا ! هوذا الزارع خرج ليزرع.
4. وبينما هو يزرع، وقع بعض الحب على جانب الطريق، فجاءت الطيور فأكلته.
5. ووقع بعضه الآخر على أرض حجرة لم يكن فيها تراب كثير، فنبت من وقته لأن ترابه لم يكن عميقا.
6. فلما أشرقت الشمس احترق، ولم يكن له أصل فيبس.
7. ووقع بعضه الآخر في الشوك، فارتفع الشوك وخنقه فلم يثمر.
8. ووقعت الحبات الأخرى على الأرض الطيبة، فارتفعت ونمت وأثمرت، بعضها ثلاثين، وبعضها ستين، وبعضها مائة)).
9. وقال: ((من كان له أذنان تسمعان فليسمع !)).

مرقس 4 : 14 – 20 
14. الزارع يزرع كلمة الله.
15. فمن كانوا بجانب الطريق حيث زرعت الكلمة، فهم الذين يسمعونها فيأتي الشيطان لوقته ويذهب بالكلمة المزروعة فيهم.
16. وهؤلاء هم الذين زرعوا في الأرض الحجرة، فإذا سمعوا الكلمة قبلوها من وقتهم فرحين،
17. ولكن لا أصل لهم في أنفسهم، فلا يثبتون على حالة. فإذا حدثت بعد ذلك شدة أو اضطهاد من أجل الكلمة، عثروا لوقتهم.
18. وبعضهم الآخر زرعوا في الشوك، فهؤلاء هم الذين يسمعون الكلمة،
19. ولكن هموم الحياة الدنيا وفتنة الغنى وسائر الشهوات تداخلهم فتخنق الكلمة، فلا تخرج ثمرا.
20. وهؤلاء هم الذين زرعوا في الأرض الطيبة، فهم الذين يسمعون الكلمة ويتقبلونها فيثمرون الواحد ثلاثين ضعفا والآخر ستين وغيره مائة)).


كما يوضح هذا المثل ، ليس كل من يسمع كلمة الله يقبلها . لكن هناك فئة ً قليلة ً تقبل كلمة الله وتبقيها في قلبها لتنتج حياة  بِر ٍ وقداسة .
حينما تسمع أو تقرأ كلمة الله ، هل تقسّي قلبك وترفض ان تؤمن بما سمعته ُ او قرأته ُ ، أم ان اهتمامات هذا العالم تلهيك عن الانتباه الى رسالة الله ؟ اذا كنت تعاني من أحد هذين الأمرين اليك بعض الخطوات التي يمكنك اتخاذها لقبول كلمة الله بفرح :
اولا  -  لا تغلق باب قلبك في وجه رسالة الله .
ثانيا ً - احترس من مصادر الالهاء في هذا العالم .
ثالثا ً - اعلم انه رغم ان  بعض اجزاء كلمة الله يمكن ان تجلب الفرح الى قلبك ، الا ان بعض الاجزاء الاخرى منه يمكن ان تجلب الحزن لا سيما حينما تفحص حياتك في ضوء كلمته ِ .


----------



## fauzi (29 سبتمبر 2014)

1053 - يعيش كل شخص ٍ منا في اطار حدود ٍ ملموسة ،  ويمكن القول الشيء نفسه عن الجانب الاخلاقي والروحي . لم يكن الشاب المذكور في هذه القراءة واعيا ً للحاجز الذي وضعه حول قلبه ِ ، وقد قرع الرب يسوع على هذا الحاجز ، لكن الشاب لم يكن مستعدا ً لهدم هذا الحاجز ولا حتى عمل ثغرة ٍ فيه ، وقد أدى هذا الى مشكلة ٍ عويصة 

مرقس 10 : 17 – 31 
17. وبينما هو خارج إلى الطريق، أسرع إليه رجل فجثا له وسأله: ((أيها المعلم الصالح، ماذا أعمل لأرث الحياة الأبدية ؟))
18. فقال له يسوع: ((لم تدعوني صالحا ؟ لا صالح إلا الله وحده.
19. أنت تعرف الوصايا: ((لا تقتل ، لا تزن ، لا تسرق ، لا تشهد بالزور، لا تظلم، أكرم أباك وأمك)).
20. فقال له: ((يا معلم هذا كله حفظته منذ صباي)).
21. فحدق إليه يسوع فأحبه فقال له: ((واحدة تنقصك: اذهب فبع ما تملك وأعطه للفقراء، فيكون لك كنز في السماء، وتعال فاتبعني)).
22. فاغتم لهذا الكلام وانصرف حزينا، لأنه كان ذا مال كثير.
23. فأجال يسوع طرفه وقال لتلاميذه: ((ما أعسر دخول ملكوت الله على ذوي المال)).
24. فدهش تلاميذه لكلامه فأعاد يسوع لهم الكلام قال: ((يا بني، ما أعسر دخول ملكوت الله !
25. لأن يمر الجمل من ثقب الإبرة أيسر من أن يدخل الغني ملكوت الله)).
26. فاشتد دهشهم وقال بعضهم لبعض: ((فمن يقدر أن يخلص؟))
27. فحدق إليهم يسوع وقال: ((هذا شيء يعجز الناس ولا يعجز الله، فإن الله على كل شيء قدير)).
28. وأخذ بطرس يقول له: ((ها قد تركنا نحن كل شيء وتبعناك)).
29. فقال يسوع: ((الحق أقول لكم: ما من أحد ترك بيتا أو إخوة أو أخوات أو أما أو أبا أو بنين أو حقولا من أجلي وأجل البشارة
30. إلا نال الآن في هذه الدنيا مائة ضعف من البيوت والإخوة والأخوات والأمهات والبنين والحقول مع الاضطهادات، ونال في الآخرة الحياة الأبدية.
31. وكثير من الأولين يصيرون آخرين، والآخرون يصيرون أولين)).


حينما قال الرب يسوع لذلك الشاب الغني أن يبيع كل ما يملكه ، كشف الرب يسوع حقيقة اطاعة ذلك الشاب للشريعة وبالتالي  كان يخرق الوصية الأولى . وكما قال الرب يسوع ما لم يتخلى ذلك الشاب عن الهه ِ الزائف ( المال ) فلن ينال الحياة الأبدية . 
غالبا ً ما يؤدي  التباهي بالصلاح والتقوى الى اقامة حاجز ٍ يحول دون اتّباع  المسيح ، لأنه يصبح بمثابة اله ٍ باطل ٍ يعبده ُ المرء .
 في المرة القادمة التي تجد فيها نفسك تمتلئ بالكبرياء أعد ترتيب اولوياتك . اعترف بوجود صنم ٍ في حياتك ، وأعط ِ المسيح المكانة الأولى في حياتك .


----------



## fauzi (30 سبتمبر 2014)

1054 - قليلة ٌ هي الاشياء التي تُحبط المرء أكثر من الاعذار الواهية ، فربما تنزعج من السائق الذي يسير على مهل ٍ في الجانب المخصص للسرعة العالية من الطريق . وربما تشعر بالاحباط من الكنيسة التي لا تهتم لرعيتها . ومن المؤكد ان هناك أمورا ً معينة ً تسبب لك الاحباط انت أيضا ً. غضب الرب يسوع من الأشخاص والأشياء التي لم تحقق هدفها وغايتها . ويدون هذا المقطع الكتابي قصتين عن غضبه ِ . لكن الرب يسوع لم ينزعج مما حدث فحسب بل فعل شيئا ً ما بخصوص ذلك 


مرقس 11 : 12 – 25 
12. ولما خرجوا في الغد من بيت عنيا أحس بالجوع.
13. ورأى عن بعد شجرة تين مورقة، فقصدها راجيا أن يجد عليها بعض الثمر. فلما وصل إليها، ما وجد عليها غير الورق، لأن وقت التّين ما حان بعد.
14. فقال لها: ((لا يأكل أحد ثمرا منك إلى الأبد)). وسمع تلاميذه ما قال.
15. وجاؤوا إلى أورشليم، فدخل الهيكل وأخذ يطرد الذين يبـيعون ويشترون فيه. وقلب مناضد الصيارفة ومقاعد باعة الحمام،
16. ومنع كل من يحمل بضاعة أن يمر من داخل الهيكل.
17. وأخذ يعلمهم فيقول: ((أما جاء في الكتاب: بيتي بـيت صلاة لجميع الأمم، وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص؟))
18. وسمع رؤساء الكهنة ومعلمو الشريعة هذا الكلام، فتشاوروا كيف يقتلونه، وكانوا يخافونه لأن الشعب كله كان معجبا بتعليمه.
19. وعند المساء خرجوا من المدينة.
20. وبينما هم راجعون في الصباح، رأوا شجرة التين يابسة من أصولها.
21. وتذكر بطرس كلام يسوع فقال له: ((انظر، يا معلم! التّـينة التي لعنتها يبست)).
22. فقال لهم يسوع: ((آمنوا بالله.
23. الحق أقول لكم: من قال لهذا الجبل: قم وانطرح في البحر، وهو لا يشك في قلبه، بل يؤمن بأن ما يقوله سيكون، تم له ذلك.
24. ولهذا أقول لكم: كل ما تطلبونه في صلواتكم، آمنوا بأنكم نلتموه يتم لكم.
25. وإذا قمتم للصلاة وكان لكم شيء على أحد فاغفروا له، حتى يغفر لكم أبوكم الذي في السماوات زلاتكم.

في ذروة نشاط مدينة أورشليم تراجعت العبادة أمام التجارة ، وهكذا فقد تحولت الخدمة المثمرة الى اهداف ٍ أنانية . كذلك فإن المؤمنين الذين لا يسلكون بما يرضي الله هم عديمو الفائدة كشجرة التين التي لا تُعطي ثمرا ً ، فالاثمار الحقيقي يتطلب ايمانا ً حقيقيا ً .
اثناء مراقبتك لتصرفات الرب يسوع صاحب السلطان قارن حياتك بحياة أؤلئك الذين طردهم بسبب أنانيتهم وجشعهم . ما الذي يمكنك فعله لتوطيد علاقتك بالله وتعميق جذورك أكثر فاكثر لتحصل على المزيد من الغذاء الروحي منه .


----------



## fauzi (1 أكتوبر 2014)

1055 - لا يستطيع الانسان  ان يتوقف عن الكلام . الكلام تعبير ٌ عن الذات . حتى الابكم يتكلم ، يتكلم بالكتابة والاشارة والحركة . أحيانا ً تكون الكلمة نعمة واحيانا ً نقمة . لهذا يقولون اذا كان الكلام من فضة فالسكوت من ذهب . الكلمة اخطر سلاح لدى الانسان . الكلمة تغلب السيف وتكسره . وتبقى الكلمة حتى بعد غياب صاحبها تحيا بعد موته ِ واختفائه . قال المسيح :
 "  مِنْ فَضْلَةِ الْقَلْب يَتَكَلَّمُ الْفَمُ. " ( متى 12 : 34 ) 
" اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ مِنْ كَنْزِ قَلْبِهِ الصَّالِحِ يُخْرِجُ الصَّلاَحَ، وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنْ كَنْزِ قَلْبِهِ الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشَّرَّ " ( لوقا 6 : 45 ) 
"  كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ بَطَّالَةٍ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَا النَّاسُ سَوْفَ يُعْطُونَ عَنْهَا حِسَابًا يَوْمَ الدِّينِ .  لأَنَّكَ بِكَلاَمِكَ تَتَبَرَّرُ وَبِكَلاَمِكَ تُدَانُ " ( متى 12 : 36 ، 37  ) 
يحدث كثيرا ً أن تقول كلمة وتندم عليها وتتمنى لو لم تكن قد تعجلت بقولها . الكلمة تؤذي إن لم تكن في مكانها ، تؤلم وتوجع وتقتل . حين تكلم اصحاب ايوب معه ُ أثناء محنته تألم وقال : " حَتَّى مَتَى تُعَذِّبُونَ نَفْسِي وَتَسْحَقُونَنِي بِالْكَلاَمِ ؟ " ( ايوب 19 : 2 ) الكلام يبني ويهدم ، يشفي ويقتل ، يجبر ويحطم . الكلام الذي تحدثت به بالأمس يحيا معك اليوم وغدا ً ، فلا تستهن بكلمتك ، افحصها وادرسها وتمعن فيها قبل ان تُرسلها . قد تشجع انسانا ً يحتاج اليها ، وقد تُحبط آخر في غنى ً عنها . قد تقي ثائرا ً من أن يتعثر وقد تهوي بالآخر الى الهاوية . لن تضيع كلمتك في الهواء ، لن تذوب ، لن تذهب فارغة . كل كلمة ستُعطي عنها حسابا ً   . قد تأتي بك الى الدينونة ، وقد تتبرر بها وتنجو . الله لا يحاسب على الكلمة كحروف تخرج من فم الانسان . الكلمة تخرج من القلب ،  ومن فضلة القلب يتكلم الفم . لهذا فهي تدين ما  بالقلب الشرير وتبرر ما بالقلب الصالح . الكلام المملح بالنعمة والرقة واللباقة نافع  ٌ ومفيد ، يُسعد من حولك ويملأ حياتهم بالبهجة فيحبوك مستمعوك . أما الكلام الفارغ القاسي الموجع فيُتعس ويؤلم مستمعيك .


----------



## fauzi (2 أكتوبر 2014)

1056 - برأيك كيف ستكون نهاية العالم ؟ هل ستقوم قنبلة ٌ ذرية ٌ بتفجير كوكبنا هذا ؟ أم اننا سنؤذي طبقة الأوزون أكثر فاكثر الى ان يتغير المناخ في العالم الى درجة ٍ تُصبح معها الحياة ُ على كوكب الأرض مستحيلة ؟ . في هذه القراءة يكشف الرب يسوع بعض الحقائق عن كيفية نهاية العالم ويا لها من نهاية ٍ مروّعة . لكن الرب يسوع يؤكد لاتباعه ِ بأن الله مسيطر ٌ على كل شيء . كما انه يشجع اتباعه ُ الذين سيعيشون حتى ذلك الحين على أن يتمسكوا بايمانهم فيه ِ ، فإن فعلوا ذلك فسوف ينالون مكافئآت ٍ  عظيمة ً في نهاية الزمان .


مرقس 13 : 1 – 37 
1. وبينما هو خارج من الهيكل قال له أحد تلاميذه: ((يا معلم انظر! يا لها من حجارة ويا لها من أبنية ))
2. فقال له: يسوع: ((أترى هذه الأبنية العظيمة ؟ لن يترك هنا حجر على حجر من غير أن ينقض)).
3. وبينما هو جالس في جبل الزيتون قبالة الهيكل، انفرد به بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وأندراوس وسألوه:
4. ((قل لنا متى تكون هذه الأمور، وما تكون العلامة أن هذه كلها توشك أن تنتهي)).
5. فأخذ يسوع يقول لهم: ((إياكم أن يضلكم أحد.
6. فسوف يأتي كثير من الناس منتحلين اسمي فيقولون: أنا هو! ويضلون أناسا كثيرين.
7. فإذا سمعتم بالحروب وبإشاعات عن الحروب فلا تفزعوا، فإنه لابد من حدوثها، ولكن لا تكون النهاية عندئذ.
8. فستقوم أمة على أمة ومملكة على مملكة، وتحدث زلازل في أماكن كثيرة، وتحدث مجاعات، وهذا بدء المخاض.
9. فخذوا حذركم. ستسلمون إلى المجالس والمجامع، وتجلدون، وتمثلون أمام الحكام والملوك من أجلي شهادة لديهم.
10. ويجب قبل ذلك أن تعلن البشارة إلى جميع الأمم.
11. فإذا ساقوكم ليسلموكم، فلا تهتموا من قبل بماذا تتكلمون، بل تكلموا بما يلقى إليكم في تلك الساعة، لأنكم لستم أنتم المتكلمين، بل الروح القدس.
12. سيسلم الأخ أخاه إلى الموت، والأب ابنه، ويثور الأبناء على والديهم ويميتونهم،
13. ويبغضكم جميع الناس من أجل اسمي. والذي يثبت إلى النهاية، فذاك الذي يخلص.
14. وإذا رأيتم المخرب الشنيع قائما حيث لا ينبغي أن يكون، (ليفهم القارئ) فمن كان يومئذ في اليهودية فليهرب إلى الجبال.
15. ومن كان على السطح، فلا ينزل ولا يدخل بيته ليأخذ منه شيئا.
16. ومن كان في الحقل، فلا يرتد إلى الوراء ليأخذ رداءه.
17. الويل للحوامل والمرضعات في تلك الأيام.
18. صلوا لئلا يحدث ذلك في الشتاء.
19. فستكون تلك الأيام أيام شدة لم يحدث مثلها منذ بدء الخليقة التي خلقها الله إلى اليوم ولن يحدث.
20. ولو لم يقصر الرب تلك الأيام، لما نجا أحد من البشر. ولكن من أجل المختارين الذين اختارهم قصر تلك الأيام.
21. وعندئذ إذا قال لكم أحد من الناس: ((ها هوذا المسيح هنا، ها هوذا هناك )) فلا تصدقوه.
22. فسيظهر مسحاء دجالون وأنبياء كذابون يأتون بآيات وأعاجيب، ليضلوا المختارين لو أمكن الأمر.
23. أما أنتم فاحذروا، فقد أنبأتكم بكل شيء.
24. وفي تلك الأيام بعد هذه الشدة، تظلم الشمس والقمر لا يرسل ضوءه،
25. وتتساقط النجوم من السماء، وتتزعزع القوات في السموات.
26. وحينئذ يرى الناس ابن الإنسان آتيا في الغمام في تمام العزة والجلال.
27. وحينئذ يرسل ملائكته ويجمع الذين اختارهم من جهات الرياح الأربع، من أقصى الأرض إلى أقصى السماء.
28. ((من التينة خذوا العبرة: فإذا لانت أغصانها ونبتت أوراقها، علمتم أن الصيف قريب.
29. وكذلك أنتم إذا رأيتم هذه الأمور تحدث، فاعلموا أن ابن الإنسان قريب على الأبواب.
30. الحق أقول لكم: لن يزول هذا الجيل حتى تحدث هذه الأمور كلها.
31. السماء والأرض تزولان وكلامي لن يزول.
32. ((وأما ذلك اليوم أو تلك الساعة فما من أحد يعلمها: لا الملائكة في السماء، ولا الابن، إلا الآب.
33. فاحذروا واسهروا، لأنكم لا تعلمون متى يكون الوقت.
34. فمثل ذلك كمثل رجل سافر وترك بيته، وفوض الأمر إلى خدمه، كل واحد وعمله، وأوصى البواب بالسهر.
35. فاسهروا إذا، لأنكم لا تعلمون متى يأتي رب البيت: أفي المساء أم في منتصف الليل أم عند صياح الديك أم في الصباح،
36. لئلا يأتي بغتة فيجدكم نائمين.
37. وما أقوله لكم أقوله للناس أجمعين: اسهروا )).
ما تزال احداث نهاية العالم مستقبلية ، ونحن نعلم انه حينما تحدث هذه العلامات فسوف يأتي الرب يسوع ثانية ً بسرعة ، وللأسف الشديد قد ينخدع بعض المسيحيين قبل المجيء الثاني للمسيح وذلك بسبب الانبياء الكذبة الذين سيقولون بانهم تلقوا رسالة  ً من الله  أو بسبب المسحاء الكذبة الذين سيزعمون انهم الله .
. اذن كيف يمكننا ان نعرف ان الرب يسوع قد جاء ثانية ً ؟ سوف نراه آتيا ً على السحاب ، وهذه هي إحدى العلامات القوية لمجيئه ِ الثاني .
حينما يرجع الرب يسوع سوف تعرف ذلك بكل تأكيد ، لكن الى ان يحين ذلك الوقت احترس من الانبياء والمسحاء الكذبة . لا تصدّق ما يقولونه لأنه ما من أحد ٍ  يعرف متى سيأتي المسيح ثانية ً الا الله الآب . في الوقت نفسه ِ كن مستعدا ً لأنه سيأتي فجأة ً على نحو ٍ غير متوقع ٍ مثلما يجيء اللص في الليل .


----------



## fauzi (3 أكتوبر 2014)

1057 - تهتز الارض حولنا أحيانا ً وتتزلزل . تنهار المباني وتسقط الحصون . تنقلب الاعمدة وتتهاوى الجبال . ونتلفت حولنا في فزع ٍ نبحث عن مخبأ ٍ وملجأ ٍ ، ولا نجد فكل ما حولنا ينهار ويسقط وينقلب . ويتسائل داود النبي في مزموره الحادي عشر : " إذا ما الأسس انهارت فماذا يصنع البار  ؟ " ( مزمور 11 : 3 ) كل ما كان يتصوره صامدا ً شامخا ً عظيما ً ضاع ، لا يجد ما يقبض يده ُ عليه ويتمسك به ويحتمي فيه . فماذا نفعل ؟ الى اين نذهب ؟ على من نعتمد ؟  ويقول في اول مزموره : "   بالرب اعتصمت فكيف تقولون لي:  أهرب كالعصفور إلى جبلك " العصفور لا يحتمي في الجبال ،  يضيع . لكن الرب قائم ٌ في جبل قدسه " الرب في هيكل قدسه الرب في السماء عرشه عيناه تبصران العالم وجفناه يتفحصان بني آدم. " حين ينهار ويسقط وينقلب كل ما نعتمد عليه نرى الله ، نتوكل على الله . وسط الانهيارات نستطيع ان نرى الله قائما ً شامخا ً . وسط الانقلابات نرى الله جالسا ً في السماء على كرسيه . بيده ِ كل شيء ٍ  ثابت ٌ قوي ٌ صامد فلا نخشى شيء . لا يحجبه عنا غبار الانهيار ، لا يخفيه ظلام السقوط . هناك هو ، نرى الله ويرانا الله مهما كانت الاعمدة . يرانا وسطها مهما صغر حجمنا . يهتم بنا ، يمد يده لنجدتنا ، ينقذنا من وسط الانهيارات . يظهر قوته وقدرته على استمرار الصمود بعد انقلاب الاعمدة . يده حولنا اعظم واضخم واقوى من كل الاعمدة . يحملنا ، يقيمنا ، يرفعنا يدفعنا الى اعلى . لا احتياج الى اعمدة هو عمودنا الحي القائم . هو عضدنا ، عوضنا ، جبلنا ، الهنا . وسط الانهيار ترى الله . وسط الانقلاب يراك الله .


----------



## fauzi (4 أكتوبر 2014)

1058 -  في بيوتنا مصابيح كثيرة للاضاءة  ، تعطي نورا ً عندما نوصل التيار الى اسلاكها . المصباح لا يضيء من ذاته وانما من اصل ومصدر وطاقة ٍ للنور . يعطي المصدر النور للمصباح فيضيء لنا . قال المسيح : " أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ. " ( يوحنا 8 : 12 ) المسيح هو اصل النور ومصدر النور وطاقة النور . وقال المسيح ايضا ً : " أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. ......... فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ  " ( متى 5 : 14 ، 16 ) المسيح نور العالم ، يعطينا نوره لنضيء للعالم . ويقول بولس الرسول :  "  لأَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ قَبْلاً ظُلْمَةً ، وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَنُورٌ فِي الرَّبِّ." ( افسس 5 : 8 ) المسيح نور ونحن به اصبحنا نورا ً ننير للعالم . المصباح حين يتلقى طاقة النور من المصدر تتوهج اسلاكه وينير . نحن فينا بعد الايمان طاقة النور التي تملأ قلوبنا ونفوسنا فننير . المصباح يعكس النور ، لا يستفيد منه بل يفيد به الغير . أما نحن فأول المستفيدين بالنور ، وبعد أن نأخذ ونتمتع بالنور نرسله للغير ليتمتع به . به نستنير وبه أيضا ً نُنير . المؤمن حين يدخل المسيح حياته ويحيا المسيح فيه لا بد ان يعمل على ان يدخل المسيح حياة الآخرين ويحيا فيها . فبالمسيح حياة ٌ  لنا نحصل عليها بالايمان به . وكما هو قصد الله لحياتنا ، نبلّغ الآخرين عنه ليكون لهم حياة . والمصباح لا بد أن يُنير ، فيقول المسيح : " فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ ، لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ ، وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ." (  متى 5 : 16 )  ويقول بولس الرسول : "  اسْلُكُوا كَأَوْلاَدِ نُورٍ ."  ( افسس 5 : 8 ) فلا يكفي ان نحصل على النور بل أن نُعطي النور . وكما ان المسيح هو نور العالم ، نكون نحن ايضا ً نورا ً للعالم . وانت هل حصلت على النور من نور العالم ؟ ما عليك الا ان تفتح قلبك وتتلقى النور منه ، وعندما يدخل تستنير ، وبعد ذلك تُنير .


----------



## fauzi (5 أكتوبر 2014)

1059 - تنطوي قضية الحد من الجريمة على الكثير من المعضلات . ويعتقد البعض ان انفاق المزيد من المال على البرامج الاجتماعية سيساعد في تقليل اعداد الناس الذين يلجأون الى الجريمة كنمط ٍ بديل ٍ للحياة . كما يعتقد البعض الآخر أن بناء المزيد من السجون وزيادة فترة العقوبات سيردع الناس عن اقتراف الجرائم . قد يشتمل كلا هذين الرأيين على بعض المزايا وبعض العيوب لكنهما يفتقران لشيء ٍ مهم ٍ للغاية الا وهو التوازن . فالرأي الاول يركز على المحبة على حساب العدالة أما الرأي الثاني فيركز على العدالة على حساب المحبة 

هوشع 12 : 1 – 13
1. بيت أفرايم يرعون الريح ويسيرون وراء الريح الشرقية نهارا وليلا. يزيدون الكذب والمكر، فيعقدون معاهدة مع أشور ويحملون الزيت توددا إلى مصر.
2. الرب يتهم بيت يهوذا، وسيعاقب بني يعقوب على طرقهم ويجازيهم بحسب أعمالهم. فيعقوب، وهو بعد في البطن ،
3. قبض على عقب أخيه، وفي أوان رجولته صارع الله.
4. صارع الملاك وقاوم. بكى وتضرع إليه. وجد الله في بيت إيل ، وهناك تكلم الله معه .
5. تكلم معه الرب القدير، الرب له المجد.
6. توبوا، يا بني يعقوب ، وتمسكوا بالرحمة والعدل. تقووا بإلهكم كل حين .
7. بيت أفرايم مثل الكنعاني، بيدهم ميزان الغش ويحبون الاحتيال
8. قالوا: ((كم نحن أغنياء : وجدنا لأنفسنا ثروة ، وفي كل ما جنينا لا يتهمنا أحد بإثم)).
9. أنا الرب إلهكم منذ كنتم في أرض مصر، وسأسكنكم في الخيام كما في أيام عيد المظال ،
10. وأكلم الأنبياء وأكثر من الرؤى ، وعلى ألسنة الأنبياء أمثل الأمثال .
11. إن كان بنو جلعاد آثمين . فباطل ٌ هم. وإن ذبحوا الثيران في الجلجال، فمذابحهم تصير كومة من الحجارة في أتلام الحقل.
12. هرب يعقوب إلى برية أرام، وبامرأة صار عبدا، وبامرأة رعى.
13. بنبي أصعد الرب بني إسرائيل من مصر، وبنبي حفظهم سالمين.


كان بنو اسرائيل عديمي الاكتراث بالآخرين ، وكانوا يغشون في تجارتهم ، وقد كانت وصفة الله لمعالجة خطاياهم تقتضي تعديلا ً ثنائي الجانب : أن يعيشوا بالمحبة وان يعيشوا بالعدالة . المحبة والعدالة هما من صميم صفاة الله ، لكن المحبة بدون عدالة تترك الناس في خطاياهم لانها تطبق معيارا ً متساهلا ً للغاية . كما ان العدالة بدون محبة تبعد الناس عن الله لانها تطالب بمعيار ٍ عال ٍ جدا ً يستحيل تحقيقه ُ ، لهذا ما أحوجنا لأن نتشبه بشخص الله وأن نطبق كلا هذين المبداين في حياتنا .
كيف عليك ان تتصرف كي تملك محبة ً أكبر ؟ وما هي الاشياء التي يجب عليك ان تغيرها لكي تملك عدالة ً أكبر ؟


----------



## fauzi (6 أكتوبر 2014)

1060 - إن كنت من محبي كرة القدم فلا بد انك تعرف أن الكثير من التغييرات قد طرأت على هذه اللعبة في السنوات العشر الأخيرة ، ومن أسوأ هذه التغييرات هي المواقف الجديدة لبعض اللاعبين حيث تراهم في كثير ٍ من الأحيان يتصرفون بغرور وبطريقة ٍ استفزازية تفتقر للروح الرياضية التي يجب ان يتحلى بها اللاعبون . في هذه المجموعة من النبوات يستهدف النبي عاموس الغرور والتظاهر الزائف بالشجاعة ، وهو يوجه كلامه ُ للمغرورين ويحذرهم أن ينتبهوا ويحترسوا لأن الله لا يُشمخ عليه .

عاموس 2 : 4 – 16 
4. وهذا ما قال الرب: ((لأجل معاصي بيت يهوذا المتكررة، وبالأخص لأنهم نبذوا شريعة الرب ولم يعملوا بفرائضه، وأضلتهم أكاذيبهم التي اتبعها آباؤهم، حكمت حكما لا رجوع عنه،
5. فأرسل نارا على يهوذا، فتأكل أورشليم ولا تبقي منها شيئا)).
6. وهكذا قال الرب: ((لأجل معاصي بيت إسرائيل المتكررة حكمت حكما لا رجوع عنه، لأنهم يبيعون الصديق بالفضة والبائس بنعلين ،
7. ويمرغون رؤوس الوضعاء في التراب، ويزيحون المساكين عن طريقهم، ويدخل الرجل وأبوه على صبية واحدة فيدنسان اسمي القدوس،
8. ولأنهم يستلقون على ثياب مرهونة لهم بجانب كل مذبح، ويشربون خمر المدينين لهم في بيت إلههم
9. تفعلون هذا كله وأنا الذي أزال من أمامكم الأموريين الذين مثل قامات الأرز قاماتهم ومثل البلوط صلابتهم، وأزال ثمارهم من فوق الأرض وعروقهم من تحتها.
10. وأنا الذي أصعدكم من أرض مصر وسار بكم في البرية أربعين سنة لأورثكم أرض الأموريين ،
11. وأقمت من بنيكم أنبياء ومن شبانكم نذيرين. أما هكذا كان يا بني إسرائيل. أقول أنا الرب؟
12. لكنكم سقيتم النذيرين خمرا، وأمرتم الأنبياء بأن لا يتنبأوا
13. ها أنا أعيق سيركم كما تعاق العجلة المليئة بالأكداس.
14. فيفقد السريع الجري قدرته على الهرب، والقوي لا يشدد قوته، والجبار لا ينجي نفسه،
15. وقابض القوس لا يثبت والسباق لا ينجو ولا ينجو راكب الخيل ،
16. والقوي القلب بين الجبابرة يهرب عريانا في ذلك اليوم ، أقول أنا الرب)).


تمتلئ البرامج التلفزيونية والافلام السينمائية بالابطال الذين يحاولون مواجهة الموت والخصوم بما لديهم من مهارات ٍ وادوات ٍ وذكاء ٍ وحظ ٍ وتظاهر ٍ بالشجاعة . وللاسف الشديد فإن الكثيرين يحاولون تقليد هؤلاء الابطال الزائفين . لكن الله لا يتأثر بمثل هذه الشجاعة الزائفة . 
لا تتأثر بالاحاديث الطنانة الذين يتحدث بها أولئك الذين يعتقدون بأنهم يستطيعون ادارة شؤون حياتهم بدون الله ، فالله لا يخاف احدا ً ، وفي يوم ٍ ما سيقف امامه جميع الناس في خوف .


----------



## fauzi (7 أكتوبر 2014)

1061 - في مسيرتنا في الحياة تحيط بنا الشكوك وعدم الثقة . يدفعنا الى الشك الخوف والشعور والضعف وغريزة الدفاع عن النفس . مع كل نسمة هواء نخاف ان تزداد النسمة قوة فتتحول الى ريح ٍ عاتية . ومع كل قطرة ِ مطر  نخاف ان تتزايد القطرات وتكبر وتصبح سيلا ً جارفا ً . اشعة الشمس قد تحرق ، النجوم والقمر قد تسقط . كل شيء ٍ قد يتحطم ويهلكنا . كل شخص ٍ قد يعادينا ويهاجمنا . ما اصعب الحياة مع الشك ، وما أقسى البقاء مع عدم الثقة . خلف نسمة الهواء اله ٌ محب يمنعها من ان تتحول ريحا ً تهاجمنا . خلف قطرة المطر واشعة الشمس والنجوم والقمر سيد ٌ يمسك بيده ِ كل شيء . في الايمان راحة وفي الثقة ِ سلام . والايمان بالله أمان والثقة فيه ضمان . والشيطان يهاجم بسلاح الشك وعدم الثقة ولا يسلم من هجومه ِ أحد ، حتى المسيح هاجمه ُ بسلاح التشكيك . جائه في البرية مجربا ً بادئا ً هجومه ُ بالقول : " إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ " ( متى 4 : 3 ) لكن المسيح دحره بالمكتوب . ايمانه ُ وثقته ُ بالآب صدت هجوم الشيطان . ونحن شركاء المسيح ، المسيح يحيا فينا والايمان والثقة داخلنا . يقول الوحي في الرسالة الى العبرانيين : " لأَنَّنَا قَدْ صِرْنَا شُرَكَاءَ الْمَسِيحِ ، إِنْ تَمَسَّكْنَا بِبَدَاءَةِ الثِّقَةِ ثَابِتَةً إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ " ( عبرانيين 3 : 14 ) وكلما اقتربنا من هدفنا كلما زاد هجوم الشيطان علينا . وكلما لاحت علامة نهاية السباق كلما ألقى باحجار الشك تحت اقدامنا . لكننا ونحن شركاء المسيح علينا ان نتمسك بهدفنا ونسعى اليه ونركض لكي ننال ، ونقفز فوق كل الاحجار ، ونتخطى العوائق ، " فَلاَ نَفْشَلْ فِي عَمَلِ الْخَيْرِ لأَنَّنَا سَنَحْصُدُ فِي وَقْتِهِ إِنْ كُنَّا لاَ نَكِلُُّ." ( غلاطية 6 : 9 ) فاطرد الشكوك وتمسك بايمانك وثقتك بالرب ، تهزم الشيطان . الإيمان والثقة بالله يُعطي قوة ونصرة وغلبة ، فإن آمنا نرى مجد الله .


----------



## fauzi (9 أكتوبر 2014)

1062 - كم مرة ً سمعت عن حادثة ٍ كهذه : شخص ٌ فقير ٌ يُتهم ظلما ً ولا يتمكن من توكيل محام ٍ بارع ٍ فيُدان ُ وينتهي به الأمر في السجن لفترة ٍ طويلة . وهكذا بالنسبة للفقراء . لا تبدو العدالة شيء ٌ يمكن الحصول عليه . في هذه القراءة سوف تجد النبي عاموس يتهم شعب الله بأنهم يحرمون الفقراء والمساكين من العدالة 

عاموس 5 : 6 – 17 
6. أطلبوا الرب فتحيوا لئلا يقتحم الرب بيت يوسف كنار تأكل بيت إيل ولا من يطفئها.
7. ويل لكم! تحولون العدل إلى علقم وتلقون الحق إلى الأرض.
8. هو الذي خلق الثريا والجوزاء، ويحول ظل الموت صباحا والنهار ليلا مظلما، ويدعو مياه البحر فيفيضها على وجه الأرض، واسمه الرب.
9. وهو الذي ينزل الخراب على الأقوياء ويجلب الخراب على قلاعهم.
10. يبغضون القاضي بالعدل في المحاكم ويمقتون المتكلم بالصدق.
11. لذلك، بما أنكم تدوسون الفقير وتأخذون منه ضريبة قمح، فأنتم تبنون بيوتا منحجر منحوت ولا تقيمون فيها، وتغرسون كروما شهية ولا تشربون خمرها.
12. فأنا عالم بمعاصيكم الكثيرة وخطاياكم العظيمة. تضايقون الصديق وتأخذون الفدية وتحرفون حق البائسين في المحاكم.
13. لذلك يسكت العاقل في ذلك الزمن لأنه زمن رديء.
14. فاطلبوا الخير لا الشر لتحيوا. فيكون الرب الإله القدير معكم كما تقولون.
15. أبغضوا الشر وأحبوا الخير وأقيموا العدل في المحاكم فلعل الرب الإله القدير يتحنن على من تبقى من بيت يوسف.
16. لذلك هذا ما قال السيد الرب الإله القدير: ((في جميع الساحات يكون نحيب، وفي جميع الشوارع يقال: ويل ويل. ويدعى النواحون إلى النواح والندابون إلى الندب.
17. ويكون في جميع الكروم نحيب لأني أعبر في وسطكم ، فأعاقبكم أنا الرب)).


تنبأ النبي عاموس ضد شعب اسرائيل بسبب اهمالهم للفقراء والمساكين واضطهادهم لهم . كذلك فاننا نختلق الاعذار في وقتنا الحاضر لعدم معاونتنا للفقراء والمحتاجين 
اولا : - انهم لا يستحقون المساعدة 
ثانيا ً : - انا لا اعرف اي شخص فقير 
ثالثا ً : - يجب علي َّ أن اهتم بنفسي 
رابعا ً : - اي مبلغ سأقدمه ُسيضيع هباء ً أو ستتم سرقته ُ 
خامسا ً : - إن حاولت ُ الدفاع عن هؤلاء فلن يُصغي الي أحد 
سادسا ً : - المبلغ الضئيل الذي سأقدمه لن يُحدث اي فرق 

لكن رُغم هذه الأعذار جميعها الا اننا ما نزال نحتمل مسؤولية الاعتناء بالفقراء لأن اهمالهم يعتبر خطية ً في نظر الله .
قد تشعر انك لا تستطيع تحقيق الكثير بمفردك ، لكن تأكد انك تستطيع ذلك إن كانت محبة الله تفيض في قلبك .


----------



## fauzi (10 أكتوبر 2014)

1063 - لو نظرنا الى التاريخ وقلبنا صفحاته لوجدنا ان التاريخ كله قصة ٌ واحدة ٌ مكررة . قائد ٌ ينتصر ، يفرح لنصره ويتباهى بقوته ، يفتخر ، يرتفع ، يتكبر ، يطغى ، يتجبر . يحكم ، يجلس على عرش ٍ ويضع على رأسه ِ تاجا ً ويمسك بيده صولجان ويتحكم . يتحكم في مصائر البشر ، يبدأ عادلا ً يُنصف المظلوم ويعاقب الظالم ، ثم يملئه الشعور بالسلطان والزهو والقوة فيهتز عدله وينحرف صولجانه . يتمادى ويتعالى ويرتفع . وتستمر فصول القصة ، وينكسر وينهزم ويسقط . يسقط عنه تاجه ويؤخذ منه صولجانه ويُسلب منه ُ عرشه ، ويطويه التاريخ بين صفحاته ويُنسى ، وإن جاء ذكره فيكون اما شماتة ً أو عبرة . كل التيجان تسقط ، كل العروش تنهار الا كرسي الله . يقول داود النبي : " اَلرَّبُّ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ ثَبَّتَ كُرْسِيَّهُ ، وَمَمْلَكَتُهُ عَلَى الْكُلِّ تَسُودُ. " ( مزمور 103 : 19 ) يتوالى الملوك والرؤساء والسلاطين الواحد بعد الآخر ، ويكتب التاريخ اسمائهم ، وتبقى سلطاتهم وكراسيهم حتى يجف الحبر . وما ان يجف الحبر حتى يهتز العرش ويزول السلطان وتُطوى الصفحة . أما الله فيبقى الى الابد ، هو من الأزل والى الابد . لا بداية لحكمه ولا نهاية لسلطانه . مملكته ُ دائمة ، باقية ، سائدة ٌ على الجميع . والانتماء لهذه المملكة أعظم انتماء ، والخضوع لسيادة الله أعظم خضوع . ولا سبيل الى التجنس بجنسية ملكوت الله الا بالمسيح يسوع . المسيح جاء وعاش ومات وقام ليفتح باب الملكوت لكل من يؤمن به ، وهو قد سُر ّ أن يعطينا هذا الملكوت " لاَ تَخَفْ، أَيُّهَا الْقَطِيعُ الصَّغِيرُ، لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ قَدْ سُرَّ أَنْ يُعْطِيَكُمُ الْمَلَكُوتَ. " ( لوقا 12 : 32 ) ، وقد وعدنا ان نرث ذلك الملكوت . الله وحده هو الملك الذي ليس لملكه نهاية ومملكته ُ ليست من هذا العالم ولا هي جزء ٌ من التاريخ ، مملكة الله ابدية ، روحية نحصل عليها وننتسب لها  بالايمان بالمسيح .


----------



## fauzi (11 أكتوبر 2014)

1064 - لكن ماذا سيقول الناس عني ؟ يخطر هذا السؤال ببال الكثيرين منا اكثر مما نود ان نعترف . فحتى حينما نفكر في اتخاذ قرارٍ اخلاقي ٍ ما فاننا نتوقف ُ قليلا ً للتفكير في مدى شعبية أو عدم شعبية هذا القرار . الاشخاص الذين يهتمون بمدى شعبية قراراتهم اكثر مما يهتمون بمدى اخلاقية هذه القرارات انما يحتاجون للتفكير مرتين . تحتوي هذه القراءة على الكثير من التحذيرات التي التي وجهها الرب يسوع الى الفريسيين وغيرهم من القادة الدينيين . لكن هذه التحذيرات تنطبق بسهولة ايضا ً على اي شخص ٍ في وقتنا الحاضر يهتم مثل هؤلاء بالمظاهر اكثر من العدل والبِر .

لوقا 11 : 43 – 54 
43. الويل لكم، أيها الفريسيون! تحبون مكان الصدارة في المجامع والتحيات في الساحات.
44. الويل لكم أنتم مثل القبور المجهولة، يمشي النّـاس عليها وهم لا يعرفون)).
45. فقال له أحد علماء الشريعة: ((يا معلم، بقولك هذا تشتمنا نحن أيضا! ))
46. فقال: ((الويل لكم أنتم أيضا يا علماء الشريعة، تحملون النّـاس أحمالا ثقيلة ولا تمدون إصبعا واحدة لتساعدوهم على حملها.
47. الويل لكم، تبنون قبور الأنبـياء، وآباؤكم هم الذين قتلوهم.
48. وهكذا تشهدون على آبائكم وتوافقون على أعمالهم: هم قتلوا الأنبـياء، وأنتم تبنون لهم القبور.
49. ولذلك قالت حكمة الله: أرسل إليهم الأنبـياء والرسل، فيقتلون منهم ويضطهدون،
50. حتى أحاسب هذا الجيل على دم جميع الأنبـياء الذي سفك منذ إنشاء العالم،
51. من دم هابـيل إلى دم زكريا الذي قتل بين المذبح وبيت الله. أقول لكم: نعم، سأحاسب هذا الجيل على دم هؤلاء كلهم!
52. الويل لكم، يا علماء الشريعة! استوليتم على مفتاح المعرفة، فلا أنتم دخلتم، ولا تركتم الداخلين يدخلون)).
53. وبينما هو خارج من هناك ازدادت عليه نقمة علماء الشريعة والفريسيين، فأخذوا يستنطقونه في أمور كثيرة،
54. ويترقبونه ليصطادوا من فمه كلمة يتهمونه بها.


انتقد الرب يسوع بعض الفريسيين والقادة الدينيين بقسوة لانهم كانوا يحبون المديح وجذب الانتباه اليهم . وقد تمادى هؤلاء بالخطأ عن طريق اهتمامهم بمظهرهم الخارجي على حساب مواقفهم ومشيئة الله المعلنة لهم . ان اعتراف الناس بتديننا لا يجعل منا اشخاصا ً اتقياء . لهذا  ينبغي علينا ان نحذر من ان ننظر الى اعجاب الناس من حولنا كدليل ٍ على صلاحنا الديني . فالله يطالبنا بأن نكون َ مكرسين له وغير انانيين ، وهذا يتطلب منا ان نكون متواضعين . لهذا ليكن مسعاك هو  ان تُرضي الله  وليس البشر .


----------



## fauzi (12 أكتوبر 2014)

•	قد لا نجد وقتا ً للصلاة ، لكن علينا أن نوجده ) تشاك سميث – كاتب مسيحي ) 
•	في كل مرة يُذكر في سفر الاعمال أن التلاميذ تكلموا بكل مجاهرة ، نلاحظ قبلها أنهم كانوا مجتمعين للصلاة . ( مفدي موسى – خادم الانجيل ) 
•	الرب يُعلن أفكاره لذوي الركب المنحنية 
•	الرب يقبل التعابير المكسورة حينما تخرج من قلب منكسر . ( هاملتون سميث – كاتب مسيحي ) 
•	إن أكثر شيء نحتاجه هو الصلاة  ، وأقل شيء نمارسه هو الصلاة . 
•	بين كل الرسل لم يتألم أحد مثل بولس الرسول . 
لكننا نجد أنه لم يشكر أحد أيضا ً مثلما كان يفعل بولس . ( مودي – كارز وكاتب أمريكي )


----------



## fauzi (12 أكتوبر 2014)

1065 - إن مررت بهذه التجربة السيئة بان يكون لديك رئيسان في العمل فلا بد انك تعرف ان القرارات الادارية المتعارضة تجعل يوم العمل مشحونا ً بالصراعات ما بين الاولويات المتضاربة وسوء عملية الاتصال . الله والمال يمكن ان يكونا مثل رئيسين في العمل حيث يطالبك كل منهما بالولاء والطاعة . وربما كان هذا الصراع الروحي بين الله والمال هو اقوى صراع ٍ يتعرض له الانسان . انه صراع ٌ بين احتياجين : الله والمال . واين تضع ايمانك ؟ فالبعض يضعون ايمانهم في المال والبعض يضعونه في الله . لكن هناك فئة ً ثالثة ً تحاول توزيع ايمانها بين الله والمال . في هذه القراءة يبين الرب يسوع للناس ان هذا ليس ممكنا ً ، فينبغي عليك ان تختار اما ان تخدم هذا او ذاك 

لوقا 16 : 1 – 13 
 1. وقال أيضا لتلاميذه: ((كان رجل غني وكان له وكيل ، فجاء من أخبره بأنه يبدد أمواله ،
2. فدعاه وقال له: ما هذا الذي أسمع عنك؟ أعطني حساب وكالتك ، فأنت لا تصلح بعد اليوم لأن تكون وكيلا لي .
3. فقال الوكيل في نفسه: سيسترد سيدي الوكالة مني ، فماذا أعمل ؟ لا أقوى على الفلاحة ، وأستحي أن أستعطي .
4. ثم قال: عرفت ماذا أعمل ، حتى إذا عزلني سيدي عن الوكالة ، يقبلني النّـاس في بيوتهم.
5. فدعا جميع الذين عليهم دين لسيده ، وقال لأحدهم : كم عليك لسيدي ؟
6. أجابه: مئة كيل من الزيت. فقال له الوكيل: خذ صكوكك واجلس في الحال واكتب خمسين!
7. وقال لآخر: وأنت ، كم عليك لسيدي ؟ أجابه : مئة كيل من القمح. فقال له الوكيل : خذ صكوكك واكتب ثمانين.
8. فمدح السيد وكيله الخائن على فطنته، لأن أبناء هذا العالم أكثر فطنة من أبناء النّـور في معاملة أمثالهم.
9. وأنا أقول لكم: إجعلوا لكم أصدقاء بالمال الباطل ، حتى إذا نفد قبلوكم في المساكن الأبدية .
10. من كان أمينا على القليل ، كان أمينا على الكثير. ومن أساء الأمانة في القليل ، أساء الأمانة في الكثير.
11. وإذا كنتم غير أمناء في المال الباطل ، فمن يأتمنكم في الغنى الحق ؟
12. وإن كنتم غير أمناء في ما هو لغيركم ، فمن يعطيكم ما هو لكم ؟
13. لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين ، لأنه إما أن يبغض أحدهما ويحب الآخر، وإما أن يوالي أحدهما وينبذ الآخر. فأنتم لا تقدرون أن تخدموا الله والمال)).


طريقة كسبنا للمال وطريقة انفاقنا له وطريقة تصرفنا فيه تكشف جميعها عن حقيقة قلوبنا ومشاعرنا اتجاه المال ، فإن كنا نخدم المال  فسوف نحيا لاجله ِ ونحاول الحصول عليه بشتى الطرق . أما اذا كنا نخدم الله فسوف نكون أمناء في كسب المال وفي كيفية انفاقه ِ ، واسخياء في العطاء ، كما اننا سنكون أمناء على اموال الآخرين . هل يسيطر عليك حب المال ؟ الله يريدك ان تكرّس محبتك وطاعتك له وحده ُ ، فلا يمكنك أن تخدم الله والمال في الوقت نفسه ِ ، فأيهما ستختار ؟


----------



## fauzi (13 أكتوبر 2014)

1066 - نحن نحيا في العالم ، نعيش وسط الناس في الحياة التي حولنا . احداث العالم تؤثر فينا . الناس تتعامل معنا . الحياة تحيط بنا . والعالم والناس والحياة تتطلع الينا وتراقبنا كمسيحيين نحيا بينهم . ونخطئ احيانا ً ونحن نحاول ان نجامل ونسالم ونشابه ونذوب وسطها  .  في صلاة المسيح قبل ان ينطلق قال : " وَلَسْتُ أَنَا بَعْدُ فِي الْعَالَمِ ، وَأَمَّا هؤُلاَءِ فَهُمْ فِي الْعَالَمِ  .... حِينَ كُنْتُ مَعَهُمْ فِي الْعَالَمِ كُنْتُ أَحْفَظُهُمْ فِي اسْمِكَ. الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي حَفِظْتُهُمْ ..... أَنَا قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ كَلاَمَكَ، وَالْعَالَمُ أَبْغَضَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا لَسْتُ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ ،  لَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ أَنْ تَأْخُذَهُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ بَلْ أَنْ تَحْفَظَهُمْ مِنَ الشِّرِّير "  ( يوحنا 17 ) فالمسيح لا يريدنا ان نترك العالم او نُؤخذ منه بل أن  نبقى في العالم . بالعكس اعطانا المسيح مهمة ً وتكليفا ً وارسالية ً عظمى أن نذهب الى العالم أجمع ونكرز به وبصليبه ِ للخليقة ِ جميعها ، فنحن في العالم حسب مشيئة الله وقصده . وتنفيذا ً لقصده ِ وتحقيقا ً لمشيئته ِ علينا أن نقدم للعالم المسيح والصليب . والمسيح لم يأتي مصلحا ً اجتماعيا ً أو معلما ً لمبادئ واخلاقيات لتعديل العالم . المسيح جاء ليخلّص العالم  ويغيّر الانسان ، جاء ليفدي ويبدّل  ، وعلينا ان نتبع طريقه ونقدم رسالته بكل وضوح ٍ وأمانة ٍ وصدق . بعضنا يخشى ان يرفض العالم الصليب  فيحاول ان يخفف من معناه وهدفه . الصليب موت ٌ عن العالم وحياة ٌ جديدة ٌ لله في المسيح يسوع . حمل المسيح الصليب وسار طريق الألم والعار الى الجلجثة ِ مباشرة ً . ونحن مثل بولس الرسول نفتخر بهذا الصليب الذي به خلّصنا . يقول الرسول : " وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِي ، فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ. " ( غلاطية 6 : 14 ) الصليب الذي نقدّمه ُ هو نفس صليب المسيح الذي تسمّر عليه ، صليب ٌ جاف ٌ حاد نقدّمه ُ للعالم كما هو ، لا نجمّله أو نزيّنه . الصليب رمز الموت به صُلب العالم لنا ونحن للعالم . لا تخشى ان تقدّم الصليب . لا تساير العالم وأهل العالم وتخفف من معناه وقصدِه . لا بد ان يموت الانسان مع المسيح ليحيا أيضا ً معه ُ ، هكذا بلا مواربة  . بهذه الطريقة وحدها ، بالصليب يخلُص العالم .


----------



## fauzi (14 أكتوبر 2014)

1067 - ارجع بذاكرتك الى طفولتك  أو شبابك .  ألم تكن تشعر بسعادة ٍ غامرة ٍ حينما كان أحد الكبار يخصص وقتا ً للجلوس معك والاستماع اليك ؟  كيف كنت تشعر حينما كان أحد الكبار ينزل الى مستواك ويعبّر لك عن مدى اهميتك بالنسبة له ؟ في مشهد ٍ سريع ٍ لكنه مهم في هذه  القراءة من الكتاب المقدس  يخصص الرب يسوع بعض الوقت للقيام بالشيء نفسه مع مجموعة ٍ من الأطفال . فهو يعبّر عن محبته ِ لهم ويوبخ الكبار الذين يحاولون منعهم من الاقتراب منه . كما انه من خلال هذه الحادثة يعلّم تلاميذه ُ وجميع اتباعه ِ حقا ً رئيسيا ً عن ملكوت الله 

لوقا 18 : 9 – 18 
9. وقال هذا المثل لقوم كانوا على ثقة بأنهم صالحون ، ويحتقرون الآخرين :
10. ((صعد رجلان إلى الهيكل ليصليا ، واحد فريسي والآخر من جباة الضرائب.
11. فوقف الفريسي يصلي في نفسه فيقول: شكرا لك يا الله ، فما أنا مثل سائر النـاس الطامعين الظالمين الزناة، ولا مثل هذا الجابـي!
12. فأنا أصوم في الأسبوع مرتين، وأوفي عشر دخلي كله.
13. وأما الجابـي، فوقف بعيدا لا يجرؤ أن يرفع عينيه نحو السماء، بل كان يدق على صدره ويقول: إرحمني يا الله ، أنا الخاطئ!
14. أقول لكم: هذا الجابـي ، لا ذاك الفريسي، نزل إلى بيته مقبولا عند الله. فمن يرفع نفسه ينخفض، ومن يخفض نفسه يرتفع)).
15. وجاء إليه بعض النّـاس بأطفال ليضع يديه عليهم . فلما رآهم التلاميذ انتهروهم .
16. ولكن يسوع دعا الأطفال إليه وقال: ((دعوا الأطفال يأتون إلي ولا تمنعوهم ، لأن لأمثال هؤلاء ملكوت الله.
17. الحق أقول لكم : من لا يقبل ملكوت الله كأنه طفل لا يدخله)).



ما معنى ان يكون لنا ايمان الاطفال ؟ هذا يعني الثقة في شخص ما او شيء ٍ ما دون تردد . فعلى سبيل المثال فإن الطفلة ترتمي بين ذراعي ابيها وهي واثقة ٌ بأنه لن يدعها تسقط على الارض ، كما ان الابن لن يفكر في مخاطر الذهاب الى مكان ٍ غريب إن كان يعلم ان اباه وامه ُ سيكونان هناك ، بل سيذهب بكل بساطة ٍ ودون تردد . فيا ليتنا نتصرف بهذه الطريقة مع الله . احيانا ً يطلب منا الله  ان نقوم بشيء ٍ يصعب تفسيره ُ او معرفة الفائدة منه ، لكن إن كان لنا ايمان الاطفال  فلن يهمنا ذلك ، لهذا ينبغي علينا ان نعرف ان ابانا قوي ٌ ويستطيع الامساك بنا . كما يجب علينا ان نفترض انه لن يقوم باصطحابنا الى مكان ٍ سيء .
ماذا طلب الله منك ان تفعل ؟ او اين طلب منك ان  تذهب ؟ ضع ثقتك في الرب بنفس الطريقة التي يثق فيها الطفل بوالديه بالكامل وبدون تردد .


----------



## fauzi (15 أكتوبر 2014)

1068 - لا بد انك تحب النهايات السعيدة حيث ينتصر الابطال على الاحداث المأساوية والصعاب التي تواجههم ،  فنحن نحب ان نرى البطل  يحصل على العدالة او نرى هزيمة الشر او حتى القضاء عليه نهائيا ً . ونحن نريد للاحداث ان تنتهي بهذه الطريقة لان النهايات السعيدة في الحياة الواقعية ليست كثيرة ، فنادرا ً ما يبدو ان الخير ينتصر على الشر . الخبر السيء هو ان الامور لن تتحسن بالسرعة التي نريدها نحن . في هذه القراءة من الكتاب المقدس يحذّر الرب يسوع اتباعه ُ بأنهم سيُضطهدون في نهاية الازمنة ويُعتقلون ويُقتلون بسببه ِ ، لكنه يؤكد لهم من جديد ان من يبقى امينا ً له في تلك الازمنة الصعبة سيختبر نهاية ً سعيدة ً بكل تأكيد . لهذا إن كانت ظروفك الحالية تبدو صعبة ً للغاية فتمسك بالرجاء ، فقصة الله لا بد وان تنتهي  نهاية ً سعيدة ً بالفعل . 

لوقا 21 : 5 – 19 
5. وتحدث بعضهم كيف أن الهيكل مزين بالحجارة البديعة وتحف النذور، فقال يسوع :
6. ((ستجيء أيام لن يترك فيها مما تشاهدونه حجر على حجر، بل يهدم كله)).
7. فسألوه: ((متى يحدث هذا، يا معلم ؟ وما هي العلامة التي تدل على قرب حدوثه ؟))
8. فأجاب: ((إنتبهوا لئلاَ يضللكم أحد! سيجيء كثير من النّـاس منتحلين اسمي ، فيقولون: أنا هو! وحان الوقت! فلا تتبعوهم.
9. وإذا سمعتم بأخبار الحروب والثورات فلا تفزعوا، لأن هذا لا بد أن يحدث في أول الأمر ولكن لا تكون الآخرة بعد)).
10. وقال يسوع: ((ستقوم أمة على أمة ومملكة على مملكة ،
11. وتقع زلازل شديدة ، وتحدث أوبئة ومجاعات في أماكن كثيرة ، وتجري أحداث مخيفة،  وتظهر علامات هائلة في السماء.
12. وقبل هذا كله ، يعتقلكم النـاس ويضطهدونكم ويسلمونكم إلى المجامع والسجون ويسوقونكم إلى الملوك والحكّـام من أجل اسمي .
13. ويكون هذا فرصة لكم، تشهدون فيها للبشارة .
14. ولا تهتموا كيف تدافعون عن أنفسكم ،
15. لأني سأعطيكم من الكلام والحكمة ما يعجز جميع خصومكم عن رده أو نقضه .
16. وسيسلمكم والدوكم وإخوتكم وأقرباؤكم وأصدقاؤكم أنفسهم إلى الحكام ، ويقتلون منكم ،
17. ويبغضكم جميع النّـاس من أجل اسمي .
18. ولكن شعرة واحدة من رؤوسكم لا تقع .
19. وبثباتكم تخلصون .



كان الرب يسوع يعرف انه سيجيء وقت ٌ يعارضه فيه الناس هو وتلاميذه ُ الى حد التعذيب والقتل . كما انه كان يعرف ان اتباعه سيصطدمون ببعض الاعداء من بين اهلهم واصدقائهم . لهذا فقد قال الرب يسوع لهم ان يتوقعوا هذا ، لكنه اخبرهم ايضا ً ان لا يقلقوا لأن روح الله القدوس سيخبرهم بما ينبغي عليهم ان يقولوه وكيف ينبغي عليهم ان يتصرفوا حينما يتعرضون للهجوم .
تذكر هذا في المرة القادمة التي تحتاج فيها للشجاعة او الرجاء وتمسك بايمانك بالمسيح بكل قوة .


----------



## fauzi (16 أكتوبر 2014)

1069 -  احيانا ً ننظر الى  حولنا واذا الناس غاضبون . وجوههم متوترة وعيونهم جاحظة ونظراتهم متنمرة . ولكل ٍ مصدر مختلف للغضب ، لا يغضبه ُ سبب ٌ واحد ، لكل واحد سبب لغضبه . وحين تسأل احدهم عن السبب ينفجر غضبه فيك ويصيبك رذاذه . وإن مددت يدك تربت على كتف احدهم تخفف حدة غضبه دفعك وابعدك . وتبتعد ، تهرب ، تتفادى الشر و تتركه يلوك غضبه ويجتر خصامه . ظروف العالم وضغوطه تقود الانسان الى الغضب والخصام ، أما عبيد الرب المؤمنون اولاد الله فيجب الا يكونوا كذلك . يكتب بولس الرسول الى تلميذه تيموثاوس في ذلك ويقول : 
" وَعَبْدُ الرَّبِّ لاَ يَجِبُ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَ، بَلْ يَكُونُ مُتَرَفِّقًا بِالْجَمِيعِ " ( تيموثاوس 2 : 24 ) المسيح حين كان على الارض كان يتحنن على الجميع ويترفق بهم . رفع باعماله ومعجزاته المعاناة عن المحتاجين ، اطعم الجياع ، اشبع العطاش ، شفى المرضى  ، اقام الموتى . وحين حاصره اعدائه بالكراهية والمؤامرات ، كان صبورا ً رقيقا ً مترفقا ً بهم ، لم يخاصم ولم يصح ولم يسمع احد في الشوارع صوته "  قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ، وَفَتِيلَةً مُدَخِّنَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ " ( متى 12 : 20 ) حين كان يحل في مكان كان يطيّب القلوب ويرطب النفوس ويسعد الناس . ويوصينا بولس الرسول كما اوصى اهل افسس ويقول : " لِيُرْفَعْ مِنْ بَيْنِكُمْ كُلُّ مَرَارَةٍ وَسَخَطٍ وَغَضَبٍ وَصِيَاحٍ وَتَجْدِيفٍ مَعَ كُلِّ خُبْثٍ. وَكُونُوا لُطَفَاءَ بَعْضُكُمْ نَحْوَ بَعْضٍ، شَفُوقِينَ مُتَسَامِحِينَ كَمَا سَامَحَكُمُ اللهُ أَيْضًا فِي الْمَسِيحِ. " ( افسس 4 :  ، 31 ، 32  ) لا تهرب من غضب الغاضبين ولا من سخط الساخطين ، تعامل معهم . تعامل معهم برفق ٍ واشفاق ٍ وتسامح ، بالجواب اللين الذي يصرف الغضب . الغضب والسخط والخصام يحدث مرارة ويصنع انزعاجا ً يتنجس به كثيرون . وحين تتعامل مع الغضب والخصام تعامل معه بالمحبة والشفقة والتسامح . تعامل معه بالروح القدس الذي فيك وثماره ِ التي تفيض على الناس حولك . بالمحبة ِ والفرح والسلام وطول الاناة واللطف والصلاح والايمان والوداعة والتعفف يزول الغضب وينفك الخصام وتذوب المرارة وتعود البسمة الى الوجوه والراحة الى القلوب . واجبك كمسيحي مؤمن ممتلئ ٍ بروح الله ان تواجه الغضب باللطف . قاوم الخصام بالتسامح تغلب الشر بالخير . هكذا يوصيك الله وهكذا تصفو الحياة . تتغير النفوس ويتغير العالم وتعيش في سلام  .


----------



## fauzi (17 أكتوبر 2014)

1070 - يجد بعض الناس صعوبة ً في البقاء جادين في الاوقات العصيبة ، فهم لا يشعرون بحقيقة ما يجري من حولهم او ربما لا يحتملون الصدمات ، وهكذا فمن ينظر اليهم يشعر بانهم يعيشون في حالة ٍ لا تتوافق مع طبيعة الاحداث والاجواء التي يعيشون فيها . وقع التلاميذ فريسة ً لاحد اشكال الانشغال بالذات حينما كان الرب يسوع يشاركهم بعض الاخبار المحزنة ، فعوضا ً ان يستمعوا الى ما يقوله لهم ، راحوا يتجادلون حول من منهم  سيكون الاعظم في ملكوت السماوات . وقد كان رد الرب يسوع على جدالهم هذا مدهشا ً ، فقد كان بامكانه ِ ان يوبخهم على تفاهتهم لكنه اختار ان يخبرهم عن كيف يكونون الاعظم وان يضرب لهم مثالا ً على ذلك :

لوقا 22 : 19 – 30 
19. وأخذ خبزا وشكر وكسره وناولهم وقال : ((هذا هو جسدي الذي يبذل من أجلكم . إعملوا هذا لذكري)).
20. وكذلك الكأس أيضا بعد العشاء، فقال: ((هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي الذي يسفك من أجلكم.
21. لكن ها هي يد الذي يسلمني على المائدة معي .
22. فابن الإنسان سيموت كما هو مكتوب له ، ولكن الويل لمن يسلمه ! ))
23. فأخذ التلاميذ يتساءلون من منهم سيفعل هذا.
24. ووقع بينهم جدال في من يكون أكبرهم،
25. فقال لهم يسوع: ((ملوك الأمم يسودونها، وأصحاب السلطة فيها يريدون أن يدعوهم النـاس محسنين.
26. أما أنتم، فما هكذا حالكم، بل ليكن الأكبر فيكم كالأصغر، والرئيس كالخادم.
27. فمن هو الأكبر: الجالس للطعام أم الذي يخدم ؟ أما هو الجالس للطعام ؟ وأنا بينكم مثل الذي يخدم.
28. وأنتم ثَــبتم معي في محنتي،
29. وأنا أعطيكم ملكوتا كما أعطاني أبـي ،
30. فتأكلون وتشربون على مائدتي في ملكوتي، وتجلسون على عروش لتدينوا عشائر بني إسرائيل الاثني عشر)).



في العشاء الاخير الذي اجراه الرب يسوع مع تلاميذه ِ قبل موته ِ بدأ التلاميذ يتجادلون بحماس ٍ حول من منهم سيكون الاعظم في الملكوت الآتي . لكن لماذا ينشغلون بمكانتهم ومركزهم في وقت ٍ كهذا ؟ هل لأنهم لا يريدون تصديق الاخبار السيئة ؟ أم لأنهم لا يبالون ؟ لقد ادرك الرب يسوع انهم كانوا منشغلين بذواتهم ، لهذا فقد راح يشرح لهم ان العظمة َ الحقيقية تقتضي منهم أن يخدموا الآخرين .
قد يكون من السهل علينا أن ننتقد التلاميذ على انانيتهم وتفكيرهم بانفسهم ، لكن إن نظرنا بأمانة ٍ الى انفسنا فسوف نجد اننا لا نختلف عنهم كثيرا ً . ففي كثير ٍ من الأحيان يكون كل اهتمامنا محصورا ً في ما نتمناه من عظمة ٍ وغِنى ً ومكانة . لكن الرب يسوع يوصينا بأن نقتدي به هو عن طريق اهتمامنا بخدمة الآخرين . 
ما هي احلامك ورغباتك َ بشأن وظيفتك َ أو مكانتك َ أو انجازاتك َ في الحياة ؟ عوضا ً عن الانشغال بخدمة طموحاتك ، ابحث عن فرص ٍ لخدمة الآخرين .


----------



## fauzi (18 أكتوبر 2014)

1071 - تهب علينا في الحياة عواصف وتهاجمنا أعاصير وزوابع . عواصف طبيعية لا يد لنا فيها ، مرض ٌ ، موت ٌ ، فشل ٌ ، خسارة . وعواصف من الناس حولنا ، حروب ، ضغوط ، خيانة ، غدر . وعواصف نجلبها على أنفسنا من خصام ٍ وصراع ٍ وحقد ٍ وحسد . وتلطمنا الأمواج وتعصف بنا الرياح ويجلدنا المطر ويهاجمنا البرق والرعد . وقد تتمادى العواصف فتقلع جذورنا وتهدم الزلازل بيوتنا وتُغرق السيول تخومنا . وتنزاح العاصفة بعد وقت ٍ طويل أو قصير ، وننظر الى الحطام الذي أحدثته ُ . نتأمل في  الخراب ، أرض ٌ غارقة ، بيوت ٌ متهدمة ، أشجار ٌ ساقطة . نرفع رؤوسنا الى فوق نجد ان السماء قد صفت والشمس اشرقت وقوس القزح يلون الأفق . حين كان المسيح في السفينة مع تلاميذه حدث اضطراب ٌ عظيم ٌ في البحر . غطت الامواج السفينة ، تلاعبت بها وهددتها بالغرق . وكان المسيح نائما ً . صرخوا وأيقظوه واستنجدوا به . قام وانتهر الرياح والبحر فصار هدوء ٌ عظيم . ونظر التلاميذ اليه والى السماء بعد العاصفة ، هدأت العاصفة وسكتت . كف الرعد ، توقف البرق ، هب نسيم ٌ رقيق ٌ طرد الغيوم السوداء بعيدا ً ، وظهرت السماء زرقاء صافية ً جميلة ، والمسيح جالسا ً في السفينة ، وجاؤوا الى العبر . مهما حلّت العاصفة ، مهما علت الأمواج ، مهما اشتدت الرياح ، مهما زاد الرعد ، مهما تكاثر البرق ، مهما أسود السحاب ، فهو هناك ، في السفينة . لا تظنه ُ نائما ً ، هو يرى ويعرف ، وإن سمح للزوبعة والعاصفة والاعصار أن يحدث فهو يأتي في الوقت المناسب . يأتي ليأمر وينتهر ويوقف ، يأتي بهدوء ٍ عظيم . بعد العاصفة يكون الهدوء ، الجو الدافئ المنعش ، الشمس مشرقة ، وتعود الابتسامة ويزول الضيق ويحل الخير ويعود الاطمئنان . السيل الذي اغرق الارض يزيد خصوبتها فتُنبت وتُتزهر . الريح التي زعزعت الشجر تقوى جذورها وتثبت فروعها . لا يسمح الله أن تحل بك عاصفة الا ويعقبها هدوء ٌ وخير . الهك اله هدوء ٌ وخير . انظر الى نتائج العاصفة ،  تلهج بالشكر والحمد لله . لا تخف ، لا ترتعب ، الله معك ، هو اقوى من العاصفة . الله معك ، افرح وانتظر نتائج خير ٍ وبركة .


----------



## fauzi (19 أكتوبر 2014)

1072 - تخيل بأنك تركض مسرعا ً على أمل اللحاق بالقطار ، ولحسن الحظ فانك تصل في الوقت المناسب ، وتندفع عبر باب القطار الذي اوشك على الاغلاق ، وتجلس في مقعدك وانت تتنهد براحة ٍ كبيرة ، وحينما يعلن قاطع التذاكر عن الوجهة الأخيرة للقطارفانك تصاب بحالة ٍ من الصدمة والذعر ، فقد صعدت على القطار الخطأ .. حينما وصل يسوع الى محطته ِ الأخيرة ( الصليب ) بدأ تلاميذه يتسائلون عن ما يجري . فقد ظنوا انهم التحقوا بالجيش المنتصر ، لكن ها هم يرون قائدهم يسوع يُصلب مع مجرمين ، فهل صعدوا على القطار الخاطئ ؟ 

لوقا 23 : 32 – 43 
32. وَجَاءُوا أَيْضاً بِاثْنَيْنِ آخَرَيْنِ مُذْنِبَيْنِ لِيُقْتَلاَ مَعَهُ.
33. وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى «جُمْجُمَةَ» صَلَبُوهُ هُنَاكَ مَعَ الْمُذْنِبَيْنِ وَاحِداً عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ.
34. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ». وَإِذِ اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابَهُ اقْتَرَعُوا عَلَيْهَا.
35. وَكَانَ الشَّعْبُ وَاقِفِينَ يَنْظُرُونَ وَالرُّؤَسَاءُ أَيْضاً مَعَهُمْ يَسْخَرُونَ بِهِ قَائِلِينَ: «خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ فَلْيُخَلِّصْ نَفْسَهُ إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحَ مُخْتَارَ اللهِ».
36. وَالْجُنْدُ أَيْضاً اسْتَهْزَأُوا بِهِ وَهُمْ يَأْتُونَ وَيُقَدِّمُونَ لَهُ خَلاًّ
37. قَائِلِينَ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ فَخَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ».
38. وَكَانَ عُنْوَانٌ مَكْتُوبٌ فَوْقَهُ بِأَحْرُفٍ يُونَانِيَّةٍ وَرُومَانِيَّةٍ وَعِبْرَانِيَّةٍ: «هَذَا هُوَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ».
39. وَكَانَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْمُذْنِبَيْنِ الْمُعَلَّقَيْنِ يُجَدِّفُ عَلَيْهِ قَائِلاً: «إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ فَخَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ وَإِيَّانَا!»
40. فَانْتَهَرَهُ الآخَرُ قَائِلاً: «أَوَلاَ أَنْتَ تَخَافُ اللهَ إِذْ أَنْتَ تَحْتَ هَذَا الْحُكْمِ بِعَيْنِهِ؟
41. أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَبِعَدْلٍ لأَنَّنَا نَنَالُ اسْتِحْقَاقَ مَا فَعَلْنَا وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ شَيْئاً لَيْسَ فِي مَحَلِّهِ».
42. ثُمَّ قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «اذْكُرْنِي يَا رَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ».
43. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُ مَعِي فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ».

احيانا ً نتوقع ان نحصل سريعا ً على مكافأة تبعيتنا للرب يسوع المسيح ، فنحن نتوقع من زملائنا في العمل واصدقائنا ان يقدموا لنا التهاني او ان يعبروا عن اعجابهم بنا بسبب قرارنا الصائب . والأهم من ذلك هو اننا نتوقع من الله أن يهتم بكل امورنا وشؤوننا بالكيفية التي نريدها نحن ، لكننا قد نتلقى صدمة ً عنيفة ً حينما يحدث العكس تماما ًٍ ، اي حينما نواجه المشاكل والاحزان والخلافات وخيبة الأمل . لكن كما نرى  من خلال موت الرب  يسوع على الصليب فإن خطة الله لنا لا تشتمل على النصرة ِ  أوالعدالة ِأو المكافأة الفورية ، ففي كثير ٍ من الأحيان تأتي المعاناة قبل الخيارات الصائبة أو بعدها .
لا تسمح لتوقعاتك بأن تقف عائقا ً في طريق فرحك بخطة الله لاجلك في هذا الوقت ، فالله يهتم بك الى ابعد الحدود ، فلا تشك في ذلك ابدا ً ، لكن الانتكاسات والظلمة والمعاناة وغيرها من التجارب تدخل المشهد وكأنها جزء ٌ  لا يتجزأ منه ، لكن يمكنك ان تثق بأن هذا ليس مفاجئا ً لله ، وبأن كل ما يجري هو بحسب توقيته ِ ومشيئته ِ لحياتك .


----------



## fauzi (20 أكتوبر 2014)

1073 - حين تسافر بالبحر أو الجو ماذا ترى وانت في الباخرة أو الطائرة ؟ ترى بحرا ً ممتدا ً لا نهاية له أو جوا ً متسعا ً لا حدود له . اذا ارسلت نظرك تحاول ان تكشف الطريق التي تسلكها الباخرة لا  ترى طريقا ً ، مياه ٌ زرقاء وعميقة وحركة امواج ٍ ترتجف فوقها . واذا تطلعت ودققت تريد ان ترى الاتجاه الذي تطير اليه الطائرة ، لا ترى اتجاها ً ، زرقة ً تعلوك وسحاب ٌ يتشكل ويتعدل ويتكون تحتك . لو فكرت في ما تراه وانت لا تعلم طريقا ً  تبحر او تطير فيه لخفت وارتبكت ، فلا يوجد امامك طريق ، لا طريق يكشف المرفأ الذي سترسو فيه ولا المطار الذي ستهبط عليه . قبطان الباخرة او الطائرة وحده يعرف ويتجه نحو الهدف . ينظر الى السماء ويستخدم الأجهزة التي تحدد الاتجاه الذي يسلكه . ونحن في الحياة مسافرون ، نسير ، نتقدم  ، نسلك ، نعبر الطريق . وحتى يكون اتجاه سيرنا صحيحا ً ننظر الى السماء التي ترشدنا الى الطريق . يحدثنا الكتاب المقدس عن ابراهيم ابي المؤمنين ، قال له الرب يوما ً :" اذْهَبْ مِنْ أَرْضِكَ وَمِنْ عَشِيرَتِكَ وَمِنْ بَيْتِ أَبِيكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُرِيكَ.  " ( تكوين 12 : 1 ) 
" بِالإِيمَانِ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لَمَّا دُعِيَ أَطَاعَ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي كَانَ عَتِيدًا أَنْ يَأْخُذَهُ مِيرَاثًا ، فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ إِلَى أَيْنَ يَأْتِي . " ( عبرانيين 11 : 8 ) لم يكن يعرف  الطريق ولا المكان الذي سيذهب اليه . كان يعرف الله ، الله الذي دعاه . ونحن نسير في طريق الحياة قد لا نعرف الطرق والأماكن لكننا نعرف الله . ننظر الى السماء لا الى الأرض ، نتبع ارشاد السماء لا الأرض . أُفق السماء  أوسع ، أعلى ،  أعظم ، أعلم . إتباع الصوت من السماء أحكم ، أصدق ، أدق ، أثمن . إن سرت ناظرا ً الى الأرض تحت قدميك تتعثر ، تنزلق ، تنحني . أما إن سرت ناظرا ً الى السماء حيث الدعوة ، تسلم ، تأمن ، ترتفع . بالإيمان تسير لا بالعيان . لا تتوقف وتسأل وتحاول أن تعرف . لو لم يصدّق القبطان أنوار السماء وحركة الشمس ، وتوقف يسأل ويبحث فلن يصل . يطول به السفر ويصعب وقد ينفذ منه الوقود ويغرق أو يسقط . سر في الطريق الذي يُرشدك اليه الله ، لا تبحث أو تسأل . سر بالايمان ناظرا ً الى رئيس الايمان ومكمّله ِ الرب يسوع " نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَانِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ يَسُوعَ "  اسلك متمتعا ً بالشركة والبركة ، شركة الله وبركة المسيح . وتصل الى ارض الموعد ، قد لا تعرف الطريق أو مكان الوصول  لكنك تعرف الذي يدلّك الى الطريق ويقودك الى مكان الوصول  .


----------



## fauzi (21 أكتوبر 2014)

1074 - كان الحب الحقيقي وما يزال سبب الهام ٍ لعدد ٍ لا يُحصى من الكتب والقصائد الشعرية ونصوص الافلام والاغاني . كذلك فقد قضى الشباب من الجنسين ساعات طويلة وهم يحلمون به . لكن كيف يمكن لهذه العاطفة ان تستدعي كل هذا الاهتمام وان تسبب كل هذا البؤس ؟ للاسف الشديد فإن المفهوم السائد عن المحبة الحقيقية هو مفهوم ٌ خاطئ ، فالمحبة الحقيقية ليست مجرد مشاعر رومانسية ٍ بين رجل ٍ وامرأة . وحيث ان الرب يسوع كان يعرف الاجابة عن هذا السؤال فهو يشرح في هذه القراء من الكتاب المقدس معنى المحبة الحقيقية للفريسي المدعو نيقوديموس الذي كان يسعى لمعرفة الحقيقة . وقبل ذلك كان الرب يسوع قد اظهر محبته ُ الحقيقية للآب السماوي حينما قام بتطهير الهيكل 


يوحنا 3 : 12 – 21 
12. إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ الأَرْضِيَّاتِ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ فَكَيْفَ تُؤْمِنُونَ إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ ؟
13. وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.
14. «وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ
15. لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.
16. لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.
17. لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ.
18. اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ.
19. وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً.
20. لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ السَّيِّآتِ يُبْغِضُ النُّورَ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى النُّورِ لِئَلَّا تُوَبَّخَ أَعْمَالُهُ.
21. وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَفْعَلُ الْحَقَّ فَيُقْبِلُ إِلَى النُّورِ لِكَيْ تَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُهُ أَنَّهَا بِاللَّهِ مَعْمُولَةٌ».

تتركز رسالة الكتاب المقدس بأكمله ِ في الآية التالية : " لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. "  هل تشعر بمعى كل كلمة ٍ  من هذه الكلمات ؟ فليست هنالك محبة ٌ اعظم من ولادة الرب يسوع المسيح وموته ِ وقيامته . وكما هو واضح ٌ من خلال ذبيحة المسيح هنالك فرق ٌ كبير ٌ بين محبته ِ الحقيقية وبين ما ندعوه نحن ُ محبة . ففي حين اننا نحتفظ بمحبتنا لحالات ٍ معينة ٍ ولمناسبات ٍ خاصة ، فإن الرب يسوع يمنح محبته ُمجانا للجميع . وفي حين اننا نحب الى حد ٍ معين فإن الرب يسوع يحب الى درجة التضحية بنفسه ِ  .
اين تبحث عن المحبة ؟ ثق بأن الله يحبك محبة ً غير مشروطة لذلك قدم حياتك لمن يحبك بالفعل واجعله يعلّمك ما هي المحبة الحقيقية لكي تتمكن أنت ايضا ً من أن تُحب الآخرين محبة ً حقيقية .


----------



## fauzi (22 أكتوبر 2014)

1075 - حولنا في العالم اشياء كثيرة جميلة ، اشياء تخطف البصر وتُلفت النظر . وجميل أن نرى كل ما هو جميل ٌ ونسعد به .   جميل ٌ ان نرى ونتأمل ونتمتع ، لكن الخطر كل الخطر حين تزوغ العين ويتعلق القلب ويتمسك بما حوله . الخظر أن نقبض بكل اصابعنا على ما حولنا ونتعلق به . فكل ذلك زائل ، الجميل لا بد أن يفقد جماله ، النافع لا بد ان ينتهي نفعه . لكل شيء ٍ نهاية ، وكل ما له نهاية باطل ، والتمسك بالباطل قبض الريح . كان سليمان الحكيم يمتلك ما لم يمتلكه ُ انسان قبله أو بعده . ثروة ٌ لم يحصل انسان ٌ على مثلها . حكمة ٌ لم يتصف بها بشر ٌ غيره . قوة ٌ وسلطان ٌ ومجد وطول أيام ، ووجد ذلك كله ُ باطلا ً وقبض الريح . خلق الله آدم ، وخلق له بيتا ً جنة عدن ، وزينها بكل ما هو جميل ٌ وحسن . وكان بيتا ً أبديا ً دائما ً . وأخطأ آدم ضد الله وعصاه . وانقطعت العلاقة بين الانسان والله . وطُرد آدم من الجنة ، فقد بيته ، ألقى به الله خارجا ً وهوى الى الأرض . وأراد آدم أن يبني لنفسه ِ  بيتا ً بديلا ً . عمل في الأرض بكل قوة . أراد أن يبني على الأرض جنة ً جميلة ً حسنة ، وتفنن في تجديد الأرض . بنى بيوتا ً وقصورا ً شامخة ، زرع حقولا ً وبساتين غنّاء . استعاض عن الشمس بالثريا ، وعن قوة الله بالطاقة لصيانة عالمه . حقق كل شيء ٍ أراده ، أنشأ وأقام وخلق ، الا الدوام ، الا البقاء ، الا الأبدية . كل ما عمله يزول ، يمسه ُ الفناء والموت ، فيفنى ويموت معه . كله ُ تراب والى تراب يعود . كل شيء ٍ يمضي وينتهي . يقول يوحنا الرسول : " لاَ تُحِبُّوا الْعَالَمَ وَلاَ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي فِي الْعَالَمِ. ....... وَالْعَالَمُ يَمْضِي وَشَهْوَتُهُ ، وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَصْنَعُ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ فَيَثْبُتُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. " ( 1 يوحنا 2 : 15 ، 17 )  محبة العالم تمسك ٌ بالعالم واعتماد ٌ على العالم وقبض اليد على ما بالعالم . والعالم سيمضي وكل ما به سينتهي ، وكل جماله ِ وحسنه ِ سيزول . وحين ينتهي العمر ويسكن الجسد ينفلت كل شيء ٍ من بين الاصابع ، ولا يبقى في قبضة اليد شيء ، يزول الزائل . فاسعَى  للباقي ، اصنع مشيئة الله ، تثبت الى الابد .


----------



## fauzi (23 أكتوبر 2014)

1076 -يدور حديث ٌ ما بين الرب يسوع وإمرأة ، لكن الحديث يتجاوز مستوى الحديث العابر . فحين يقول الرب يسوع مرحبا ً فهو لا يريد الدردشة فحسب بل انه يريد الحديث . راقب كيف يستخدم الرب يسوع هذا الحديث وتعلم منه . لقد اراد الرب يسوع ان يساعد هذه المرأة بطريقة ٍ فريدة ، وهذه الفكرة التي ستراها بصورة ٍ مستمرة ٍ في هذه القراءة من الكتاب المقدس 

يوحنا 4 : 5  – 24 
5 فأتى إلى مدينة من السامرة يقال لها سوخار، بقرب الضيعة التي وهبها يعقوب ليوسف ابنه

6 وكانت هناك بئر يعقوب. فإذ كان يسوع قد تعب من السفر، جلس هكذا على البئر، وكان نحو الساعة السادسة

7 فجاءت امرأة من السامرة لتستقي ماء، فقال لها يسوع: أعطيني لأشرب

8 لأن تلاميذه كانوا قد مضوا إلى المدينة ليبتاعوا طعاما

9 فقالت له المرأة السامرية: كيف تطلب مني لتشرب، وأنت يهودي وأنا امرأة سامرية؟ لأن اليهود لا يعاملون السامريين

10 أجاب يسوع وقال لها : لو كنت تعلمين عطية الله، ومن هو الذي يقول لك أعطيني لأشرب، لطلبت أنت منه فأعطاك ماء حيا

11 قالت له المرأة : يا سيد ، لا دلو لك والبئر عميقة . فمن أين لك الماء الحي

12 ألعلك أعظم من أبينا يعقوب ، الذي أعطانا البئر، وشرب منها هو وبنوه ومواشيه

13 أجاب يسوع وقال لها : كل من يشرب من هذا الماء يعطش أيضا

14 ولكن من يشرب من الماء الذي أعطيه أنا فلن يعطش إلى الأبد، بل الماء الذي أعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية

15 قالت له المرأة : يا سيد أعطني هذا الماء، لكي لا أعطش ولا آتي إلى هنا لأستقي

16 قال لها يسوع: اذهبي وادعي زوجك وتعالي إلى ههنا

17 أجابت المرأة وقالت : ليس لي زوج. قال لها يسوع : حسنا قلت: ليس لي زوج

18 لأنه كان لك خمسة أزواج ، والذي لك الآن ليس هو زوجك . هذا قلت بالصدق

19 قالت له المرأة : يا سيد ، أرى أنك نبي

20 آباؤنا سجدوا في هذا الجبل ، وأنتم تقولون : إن في أورشليم الموضع الذي ينبغي أن يسجد فيه

21 قال لها يسوع : يا امرأة، صدقيني أنه تأتي ساعة ، لا في هذا الجبل ، ولا في أورشليم تسجدون للآب

22 أنتم تسجدون لما لستم تعلمون ، أما نحن فنسجد لما نعلم . لأن الخلاص هو من اليهود

23 ولكن تأتي ساعة ، وهي الآن ، حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للآب بالروح والحق ، لأن الآب طالب مثل هؤلاء الساجدين له

24 الله روح. والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا


في الزمن الذي عاش فيه الرب يسوع على الارض كان هناك تحامل ٌ على النساء وعلى السامريين . بالاضافة الى ذلك كانت هذه المرأة ُ ذات سمعة ٍ سيئة ٍ في بلدة ٍ مجاورة ٍ تُدعى سوخار . كما انه لم  يكن يجدر بأي رجل يهودي أن يتحدث مع إمرأة ٍ كهذه ِ . وفجأة ً تقع هذه المفاجأة في حياة هذه المرأة ، فقد جاء اليها يسوع واجرى معها حديثا ً قيما ً بعيدا ً عن التفاهات .
ليس بالضرورة أن تكون جميع احاديثنا نسخة ً طبق الاصل عن هذا الحديث ن لكن يجب علينا في جميع احاديثنا أن نتجنب اية إشارة ٍ الى العرق أو المكانة الاجتماعية أو الخطايا السابقة ، فينبغي ان تُظهر أحاديثنا محبة ابينا السماوي واستعداده الدائم لأن يغفر لنا . كن مستعدا ً لكشاركة محبة الله من خلال كلماتك واحاديثك اليومية ، فيمكنك أن تبدأ من هنا في مشاركة الخبر السار عن الرب يسوع المسيح مع الناس من حولك .


----------



## fauzi (24 أكتوبر 2014)

1077 - ما أصعب الصلاة إن اعتبرتها فرضا ً عليك أن تتمه . وما أسهل الصلاة إن أدركت انها لقاء ٌ وشركة ٌ مع الله . راقب التلاميذ المسيح وهو يصلي ، وجدوا ان صلاته ُ غير مألوفة . كانوا قد سمعوا الكثير عن الصلاة ، فالصلاة قديمة قدم العبادة . لكنهم وجدوا انفسهم بالمقارنة بصلاة المسيح لا يعرفون كيف يصلون ، فجاؤوا اليه والحوا عليه  وقالوا له  : "  يَا رَبُّ، عَلِّمْنَا أَنْ نُصَلِّيَ" ( لوقا 11 : 1 ) والناس اليوم يصلّون ، دائما ً يصلّون ، الكل يصلّي . والبعض يبالغ في اظهار    انهم مصلّون . يصلّون في دور الصلاة ، في المقدمة ، في الصفوف الأولى ، وفي زوايا الشوارع ، وفي الطرقات ، في الأماكن العامة . ويصرخون ويرفعون اصواتهم ويطيلون ويبالغون . ويضعون علامات ٍ على جباههم ووجوههم ويتظاهرون ، لانهم يتصورون ان الصلاة فرضا ً يجب الحفاظ عليه ليحصلوا على الثواب ، فتكون الصلاة صعبة ، واجبا ً صعبا  ، ً يُهمله ويهرب منه غير المصلّين . ونهى المسيح عن صلاة المرائين وأوصى بالصلاة في الخفاء . الصلاة بين الانسان وبين االله  . الصلاة  شركة ٌ بين الانسان والله . حديث ٌ مع الله ، والحديث مع الله لا يجب ان يكون على رؤوس الشهود . الله يعلم ما تحتاج اليه قبل قبل أن تسأله ، لكنه ُ يحبك َ أن تسأله ، لأنه يحب أن تتحدث اليه وتطلب ما تشاء منه . قال المسيح : " «اِسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ . لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ يَأْخُذُ، وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ يَجِدُ، وَمَنْ يَقْرَعُ يُفْتَحُ لَهُ.  " ( متى 7 :  7 ، 8  ) ويحب الله أن لا نمل ،  لا نمل الحديث معه لأنه " يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُصَلَّى كُلَّ حِينٍ وَلاَ يُمَلَّ  " ( لوقا 18 : 1 ) يقول داود النبي في مزاميره: " أَمَّا أَنَا فَصَلاَةٌ. " ( مزمور 109 : 4 ) الصلاة المستمرة الدائمة التي لا تتوقف  ولا تنتهي . الحديث المستمر مع الله ، حديث ٌ متصل ٌ طول الحياة . حين تصلي ، صلي كما لو انه  لا يوجد أحد ٌ يصلي غيرك  . لا تنتظر من أحد ٍ أن يصلي لأجلك ، صلي لأجل نفسك ولأجل الآخرين .  يقول المسيح  :
 " وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ "( يوحنا 14 : 13 )
 باسمه ِ هو فقط  " لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالابْنِ.  "


----------



## fauzi (25 أكتوبر 2014)

1078 - لقد اصبحنا نطالب بتفسير كل مشكلة ٍ تواجهنا أكثر من أي وقت ٍ مضى ، فنحن نريد ان نعرف سبب أزمة المرور اليوم ، وسبب ارتفاع الضرائب بصورة ٍ مستمرة ، وما هو سبب تدني الأجور . يواجه الرب يسوع موقفا ً مشابها ً في هذا المقطع من الكتاب المقدس . فقد رأى التلاميذ رجلا ً أعمى منذ ولادته ِ مما دفعهم لسؤال الرب يسوع عن سبب ولادة ذلك الرجل وهو أعمى . وقد أدت اجابة يسوع الى ردود افعال ٍ مختلفة ٍ لدى الناس ، لكن الرب يسوع كان يعرف ما يتحدث عنه لانه هو ابن الله من ناحية ولأنه يعرف معنى الألم من ناحية ٍ أخرى .


يوحنا 9 : 1 – 41
1 وفيما هو مجتاز رأى إنسانا أعمى منذ ولادته

2 فسأله تلاميذه قائلين: يا معلم، من أخطأ: هذا أم أبواه حتى ولد أعمى

3 أجاب يسوع: لا هذا أخطأ ولاأبواه، لكن لتظهر أعمال الله فيه

4 ينبغي أن أعمل أعمال الذي أرسلني ما دام نهار. يأتي ليل حين لا يستطيع أحد أن يعمل

5 ما دمت في العالم فأنا نور العالم

6 قال هذا وتفل على الأرض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى بالطين عيني الأعمى

7 وقال له: اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام الذي تفسيره: مرسل، فمضى واغتسل وأتى بصيرا

8 فالجيران والذين كانوا يرونه قبلا أنه كان أعمى، قالوا: أليس هذا هو الذي كان يجلس ويستعطي

9 آخرون قالوا: هذا هو. وآخرون: إنه يشبهه. وأما هو فقال : إني أنا هو

10 فقالوا له: كيف انفتحت عيناك

11 أجاب ذاك وقال: إنسان يقال له يسوع صنع طينا وطلى عيني ، وقال لي: اذهب إلى بركة سلوام واغتسل. فمضيت واغتسلت فأبصرت 

12 فقالوا له: أين ذاك ؟ قال: لا أعلم

13 فأتوا إلى الفريسيين بالذي كان قبلا أعمى

14 وكان سبت حين صنع يسوع الطين وفتح عينيه

15 فسأله الفريسيون أيضا كيف أبصر، فقال لهم: وضع طينا على عيني واغتسلت، فأنا أبصر

16 فقال قوم من الفريسيين: هذا الإنسان ليس من الله، لأنه لا يحفظ السبت. آخرون قالوا: كيف يقدر إنسان خاطئ أن يعمل مثل هذه الآيات؟ وكان بينهم انشقاق

17 قالوا أيضا للأعمى: ماذا تقول أنت عنه من حيث إنه فتح عينيك؟ فقال: إنه نبي

18 فلم يصدق اليهود عنه أنه كان أعمى فأبصر حتى دعوا أبوي الذي أبصر

19 فسألوهما قائلين: أهذا ابنكما الذي تقولان إنه ولد أعمى؟ فكيف يبصر الآن

20 أجابهم أبواه وقالا : نعلم أن هذا ابننا، وأنه ولد أعمى

21 وأما كيف يبصر الآن فلا نعلم. أو من فتح عينيه فلا نعلم. هو كامل السن. اسألوه فهو يتكلم عن نفسه

22 قال أبواه هذا لأنهما كانا يخافان من اليهود، لأن اليهود كانوا قد تعاهدوا أنه إن اعترف أحد بأنه المسيح يخرج من المجمع

23 لذلك قال أبواه: إنه كامل السن، اسألوه

24 فدعوا ثانية الإنسان الذي كان أعمى، وقالوا له: أعط مجدا لله. نحن نعلم أن هذا الإنسان خاطئ

25 فأجاب ذاك وقال: أخاطئ هو؟ لست أعلم. إنما أعلم شيئا واحدا: أني كنت أعمى والآن أبصر

26 فقالوا له أيضا: ماذا صنع بك؟ كيف فتح عينيك

27 أجابهم: قد قلت لكم ولم تسمعوا. لماذا تريدون أن تسمعوا أيضا؟ ألعلكم أنتم تريدون أن تصيروا له تلاميذ

28 فشتموه وقالوا: أنت تلميذ ذاك، وأما نحن فإننا تلاميذ موسى

29 نحن نعلم أن موسى كلمه الله، وأما هذا فما نعلم من أين هو

30 أجاب الرجل وقال لهم : إن في هذا عجبا إنكم لستم تعلمون من أين هو، وقد فتح عيني

31 ونعلم أن الله لا يسمع للخطاة. ولكن إن كان أحد يتقي الله ويفعل مشيئته، فلهذا يسمع

32 منذ الدهر لم يسمع أن أحدا فتح عيني مولود أعمى

33 لو لم يكن هذا من الله لم يقدر أن يفعل شيئا

34 أجابوا وقالوا له: في الخطايا ولدت أنت بجملتك، وأنت تعلمنا فأخرجوه خارجا

35 فسمع يسوع أنهم أخرجوه خارجا، فوجده وقال له: أتؤمن بابن الله

36 أجاب ذاك وقال: من هو يا سيد لأومن به

37 فقال له يسوع: قد رأيته، والذي يتكلم معك هو هو

38 فقال: أومن يا سيد . وسجد له

39 فقال يسوع: لدينونة أتيت أنا إلى هذا العالم، حتى يبصر الذين لا يبصرون ويعمى الذين يبصرون

40 فسمع هذا الذين كانوا معه من الفريسيين، وقالوا له: ألعلنا نحن أيضا عميان

41 قال لهم يسوع: لو كنتم عميانا لما كانت لكم خطية. ولكن الآن تقولون إننا نبصر، فخطيتكم باقية


كان الكثيرون في زمن الرب يسوع يؤمنون ان المصائب او المعاناة تصيب الانسان نتيجة خطية ٍ ما اقترفها ، لهذا فحينما التقى التلاميذ بهذا الرجل الأعمى طرحوا السؤال التالي بصورة ٍ مباشرة ٍ على الرب يسوع : (يا معلم، من أخطأ: هذا أم أبواه حتى ولد أعمى ؟ ) فاجابهم يسوع بانه ما من أحد ٍ قد أخطأ بل ان الله سمح بذلك لكي يعلّمهم درسا ً في الايمان ، ولكي يمجّدوا الله من خلال شفاء هذا الرجل .
نتعلم من هذه القصة انه لا ينبغي علينا أن نضع افتراضات ٍ عشوائية عن سبب معاناة الناس ، فالله لا يعمل بحسب طريقتنا في التفكير ، لهذا فان الرب يسوع  يطالبنا  بأن نبحث عن طرق ٍ يمكننا من خلالها أن نساعد الاشخاص المتألمين .
حينما تعاني من مرض ٍ أو مأساة ٍ أو إعاقة ٍ ما  ، حاول أن لا تسأل لماذا حدث هذا لي أو ما الخطأ الذي فعلته ، بل اطلب من الله ان يمنحك القوة لمقاومة التجربة والاتكال عليه ِ أكثر فاكثر .


----------



## fauzi (26 أكتوبر 2014)

1079 -  ونحن صغار كنا نتصرف بشقاوة ،  شقاوة الاطفال . وكان الكبار يحاولون الحد من ذلك باخافتنا وتهديدنا بالعفريت او الشيطان او رجل الشرطة ، وهذا اسلوب ٌ خاطئ ٌ لتربية الصغار . فحين نكبر وندرك ونفهم نعرف ان هذا كله ُ سراب ٌ لا وجود له . ونعيش نعمل ما نشاء بجرأة ٍ ودون خوف ، والذي لا يخاف لا يحده ُ حد . لكن الكتاب المقدس يؤكد ان ابليس ( الشيطان ) يحوم ويجول ، يحاول أن يوقع بالانسان في الخطية . ويوصينا بطرس الرسول بالتيقظ . يقول :  " اُصْحُوا وَاسْهَرُوا. لأَنَّ إِبْلِيسَ خَصْمَكُمْ كَأَسَدٍ زَائِرٍ، يَجُولُ مُلْتَمِسًا مَنْ يَبْتَلِعُهُ هُوَ . "  ( 1 بطرس 5 : 8 ) ويحفزنا بولس الرسول أن نستعد له . يقول لنا : " الْبَسُوا سِلاَحَ اللهِ الْكَامِلَ لِكَيْ تَقْدِرُوا أَنْ تَثْبُتُوا ضِدَّ مَكَايِدِ إِبْلِيسَ. فَإِنَّ مُصَارَعَتَنَا لَيْسَتْ مَعَ دَمٍ وَلَحْمٍ، بَلْ مَعَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ، مَعَ السَّلاَطِينِ، مَعَ وُلاَةِ الْعَالَمِ عَلَى ظُلْمَةِ هذَا الدَّهْرِ، مَعَ أَجْنَادِ الشَّرِّ الرُّوحِيَّةِ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ. " ( افسس 6 : 11 ، 12 )
فالشيطان موجود  ، ابليس حقيقة  لا خيال وهو عدو ٌ ذو بأس ويسعى لكي يوقعنا في الخطية ويقيدنا باغلال الشر ، ويميتنا ويهلكنا . ونحن كنا بالخطية امواتا ً ، امواتا ً بالذنوب والخطايا ، لكن المسيح جاء الى العالم بشرا ً مثلنا وحمل على كتفيه كل خطايا البشر واعتلى بها الصليب . نفذ في نفسه ِ حكم الموت ، مات بخطايانا ، ولفوه بكتان ٍ ودفنوه ، ودُفنت خطايانا معه داخل الاكفان . وفي اليوم الثالث قام ، نفض الاكفان وخطايا العالم وقام من الموت . والمؤمن يُدفن مع المسيح ويقوم معه . يُدفن وخطيته ُ معه ويقوم مبررا ً من كل خطية . وانت دُفنت مع المسيح وقمت ، والشيطان يعرف ذلك جيدا ً لذلك يجول حولك ،  يحوم حولك ويجول ويريد ان يبقيك ملفوفا ً في اكفان خطاياك ، يبقيك ميتا ً بالذنوب والخطايا ، لكن "  اَللهُ الَّذِي هُوَ غَنِيٌّ فِي الرَّحْمَةِ ، مِنْ أَجْلِ مَحَبَّتِهِ الْكَثِيرَةِ الَّتِي أَحَبَّنَا بِهَا وَنَحْنُ أَمْوَاتٌ بِالْخَطَايَا أَحْيَانَا مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ " ( افسس 2 : 4 ، 5  )  ونفض عنا الأكفان ، نفض عنا الخطايا . فلا تبقى مدفونا ، ملفوفا ً ومكبلا ً بالخطية . انت حيٌ في المسيح لا يلفك كفن ولا تقيدك خطية برغم انف الشيطان .


----------



## fauzi (27 أكتوبر 2014)

1080 - افترض ان معجزة ً ما وقعت لك َ ، وأن انباء هذه المعجزة انتشرت بسرعة ٍ  في البلد الذي تعيش فيه ، وان الناس توافدوا من كل مكان ٍ لكي يلتقوا بك ويروا باعينهم نتيجة هذه الحادثة الغريبة . وفجأة ً يصل مندوبو  المحطات الاخبارية ايضا ً ويبدأون بطرح بعض الاسئلة الدقيقة . وفي اليوم التالي تظهر قصص هؤلاء الصحفيين على صفحات الصحف المحلية تحت عناوين تشير الى ان ما اكتشفوه من خلال حديثهم معك هو انك شخص مخادع ٌ ومتحايل . وهكذا يبدو ان الاشخاص المتشككين سيبقون من حولنا الى الابد . كان الرب يسوع مضطرا ً هو الآخر للتعامل مع الاشخاص المتشككين ، فرغم انه اجرى العديد من المعجزات الا ان البعض لم يصدقوا بانه هو المسيا ، لكن كما كتب الرسول يوحنا فقد تنبأ النبي إشعياء أن الناس لن يؤمنوا  :


يوحنا 12 : 37 – 46 
37 ومع أنه كان قد صنع أمامهم آيات هذا عددها، لم يؤمنوا به

38 ليتم قول إشعياء النبي الذي قاله: يا رب ، من صدق خبرنا ؟ ولمن استعلنت ذراع الرب

39 لهذا لم يقدروا أن يؤمنوا. لأن إشعياء قال أيضا

40 قد أعمى عيونهم، وأغلظ قلوبهم، لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم، ويشعروا بقلوبهم، ويرجعوا فأشفيهم

41 قال إشعياء هذا حين رأى مجده وتكلم عنه

42 ولكن مع ذلك آمن به كثيرون من الرؤساء أيضا، غير أنهم لسبب الفريسيين لم يعترفوا به، لئلا يصيروا خارج المجمع

43 لأنهم أحبوا مجد الناس أكثر من مجد الله

44 فنادى يسوع وقال: الذي يؤمن بي ، ليس يؤمن بي بل بالذي أرسلني

45 والذي يراني يرى الذي أرسلني

46 أنا قد جئت نورا إلى العالم، حتى كل من يؤمن بي لا يمكث في الظلمة



إن التشكيك في هوية يسوع وادعائاته ِ عن نفسه هو دائما ً القاعدة وليس الاستثناء عند الناس ، فغالبية الناس لا يصدقون شهادتنا عن المسيح ،  لكن هذا لا يعني انه يجب علينا ان نصمت ، فالرب يسوع لم يتوقف عن التعليم وشفاء المرضى بمجرد سماعه للناس وهم يقولون : وماذا إذن ؟ بل انه ظل امينا ً في أداء المهمة التي أوكلها له الآب السماوي دون أن ينظر الى ردود فعل الناس . كذلك ينبغي علينا نحن ُ أيضا ً أن نلتزم بالقيام بعمل الله بكل أمانة ٍ واخلاص دون أن نهتم بردود فعل الناس من حولنا .
 لا تشعر بالاحباط اذا لم تنجح شهادتك للمسيح في جلب عدد ٍ كبير من الناس اليه كما تتمنى ، فانت مسؤول ٌ عن افعالك أنت فقط وليس عن أفعال الآخرين ، لذلك كن خادما ً أمينا ً واستمر في إخبار الآخرين عن الرب يسوع المسيح .


----------



## fauzi (28 أكتوبر 2014)

1081 - بعض المظاهر تخدع ، تغش  وتعمي وتُخفي الحقيقة ، تُظهر عكسها تماما ً . قد ترى بجوارك شخصا ً يسير بكل هدوء ويتصرف بكل رقة ، وداخله بركان نار . وقد  تجد انسانا ً يبتسم ويضحك لك ويحييك بحرارة وقلبه ُ ممتلئ بالحقد عليك . احيانا ً يختار الناس أن يخفوا باطنهم فينخدع من حولهم  فيهم . يصدقون الباطل الذي يرونه ولا يعرفون الحق الذي يخفونه . هؤلاء هم المراؤون ، يدّعون الصلاح وهم ابعد الناس عنه . يُظهرون البر والتقوى والصدق والرحمة وهم اشر خلق الله واسوأهم . واجه المسيح الكتبة والفريسين وكشف خداعهم وفضح ريائهم . أدانهم وهم يعشّرون النعنع والكمون ويتركون الحق والرحمة والايمان . لعنهم لانهم ينقّون خارج الكأس وهي من الداخل مملوءة نجاسة . قال لهم :  
" وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ ! لأَنَّكُمْ تُعَشِّرُونَ النَّعْنَعَ وَالشِّبِثَّ وَالْكَمُّونَ، وَتَرَكْتُمْ أَثْقَلَ النَّامُوسِ: الْحَقَّ وَالرَّحْمَةَ وَالإِيمَانَ. كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا هذِهِ وَلاَ تَتْرُكُوا تِلْكَ. " ( متى 23 : 23 )
" وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ! لأَنَّكُمْ تُشْبِهُونَ قُبُورًا مُبَيَّضَةً تَظْهَرُ مِنْ خَارِجٍ جَمِيلَةً، وَهِيَ مِنْ دَاخِل مَمْلُوءَةٌ عِظَامَ أَمْوَاتٍ وَكُلَّ نَجَاسَةٍ. " ( متى 23 : 27 ) 
ومهما انخدع الناس بالمرائين ، فالله الذي يعرف الخارج والداخل يعرفهم . ومهما عاشوا في العالم يغشون ويخدعون فسوف ينالون في النهاية عقابا ً مخيفا ً . سوف يُقطعون كما قال المسيح عن العبد الرديء ويُلقون حيث البكاء وصرير الاسنان . طهارة  الخارج تبدأ من الداخل . نقاوة المظهر تنتج من نقاء الجوهر . يقول المسيح :
" اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الصَّالِحِ فِي الْقَلْب يُخْرِجُ الصَّالِحَاتِ ، وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشُّرُورَ." ( متى 12 : 35 ) 
وانت وأنا وكل انسان مهما كان قدره  لا يستطيع أن ينقّي داخله . هذا عمل الله حين يحل في القلب بالروح القدس ، يقدّس داخلك . لا تتصور نفسك طاهر القلب نقياً بسبب ما تُظهره ُ من صلاح ٍ وتقوى . الشعور بالصلاح ليس صلاحا ً . الشعور بالتقوى ليس تقوى . الصلاح والتقوى والنقاء انعكاس ٌ لقلب ٍ صالح ٍ تقي ٍ نقي ، واظهار لعمل الله كلي ّ الصلاح وكليّ القداسة في قلب الانسان . افتح قلبك لله ليحل فيه ، سلمه حياتك ليسود عليها . حينئذ ٍ وحينئذ ٍ فقط يكون ظاهرك في نقاء باطنك ، وتحيا حياة ً ً واضحة أمينة حقيقية ، داخلها مثل خارجها ، بلا غش ٍ أو مرائاة .


----------



## fauzi (29 أكتوبر 2014)

1082 - ما هي الافكار التي تراودك حينما تعجز عن النوم في احدى الليالي الممطرة الباردة ؟ هل تفكر في الاشخاص الذين كان لهم تأثير ٌ ايجابي ٌ على حياتك في الماضي ؟ هل تسترجع القصص التي كانت تحكيها لك أمك في مثل هذه الليالي ؟ أم هل تستغرق في أحلام اليقظة حول مستقبلك مع فتاة أحلامك َ ؟ تشترك هذه الأفكار جميعها في شيء ٍ واحد ٍ ألا  وهو : المحبة ، وسوف ترى أن قرائتنا التالية  في الكتاب المقدس  تتعلق كثيرا ً بالمحبة ، ولا سيما محبة الرب يسوع لتلاميذه ِ ، فهو يُظهر محبته ُ لهم هنا قبل أن يعطيهم وصيته الأخيرة التي ينبغي عليهم أن يعيشوا بموجبها 

يوحنا 13 : 21 – 35 
21 لما قال يسوع هذا اضطرب بالروح ، وشهد وقال : الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن واحدا منكم سيسلمني

22 فكان التلاميذ ينظرون بعضهم إلى بعض وهم محتارون في من قال عنه

23 وكان متكئا في حضن يسوع واحد من تلاميذه، كان يسوع يحبه

24 فأومأ إليه سمعان بطرس أن يسأل من عسى أن يكون الذي قال عنه

25 فاتكأ ذاك على صدر يسوع وقال له: يا سيد، من هو

26 أجاب يسوع: هو ذاك الذي أغمس أنا اللقمة وأعطيه. فغمس اللقمة وأعطاها ليهوذا سمعان الإسخريوطي

27 فبعد اللقمة دخله الشيطان. فقال له يسوع: ما أنت تعمله فاعمله بأكثر سرعة

28 وأما هذا فلم يفهم أحد من المتكئين لماذا كلمه به

29 لأن قوما، إذ كان الصندوق مع يهوذا، ظنوا أن يسوع قال له: اشتر ما نحتاج إليه للعيد، أو أن يعطي شيئا للفقراء

30 فذاك لما أخذ اللقمة خرج للوقت. وكان ليلا

31 فلما خرج قال يسوع: الآن تمجد ابن الإنسان وتمجد الله فيه

32 إن كان الله قد تمجد فيه، فإن الله سيمجده في ذاته، ويمجده سريعا

33 يا أولادي، أنا معكم زمانا قليلا بعد. ستطلبونني، وكما قلت لليهود: حيث أذهب أنا لا تقدرون أنتم أن تأتوا ، أقول لكم أنتم الآن

34 وصية جديدة أنا أعطيكم : أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضا. كما أحببتكم أنا تحبون أنتم أيضا بعضكم بعضا

35 بهذا يعرف الجميع أنكم تلاميذي: إن كان لكم حب بعضا لبعض


اوصى الرب يسوع تلاميذه ُ قائلا ً : " وصية جديدة أنا أعطيكم : أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضا. كما أحببتكم أنا تحبون أنتم أيضا بعضكم بعضا "  وهل تعرف ما الذي حدث  بعد ذلك ؟ لقد مات الرب يسوع من أجل خطاياهم ، وقد كان هذا أعظم دليل ٍ على محبته ِ لهم .
إن كنت مؤمنا ً بالمسيح فينبغي عليك أن تحب الآخرين كما أحبك المسيح . إن هذا النوع من المحبة لا يأتي بصورة ٍ تلقائية ، لهذا فإن أولاد الله فقط هم الذين يستطيعون  بمعونة الروح القدس أن يحبوا ألآخرين محبة ً غير مشروطة .


----------



## fauzi (30 أكتوبر 2014)

1083 - قد تكون بعض عناوين الصحف محبطة ً لاكثر الناس تفاؤلا ً ، فالجرائم والضرائب في ارتفاع مستمر ، والنتائج المدرسية في هبوط ٍ دائم . لكن لا ينبغي علينا ان نندهش حينما نقرأ هذه العناوين ، فالاخبار السيئة تجذب انتباه الناس منذ زمن طويل .  وحتى ان الرب يسوع كان يشارك تلاميذه ُ في بعض الاخبار السيئة بين الحين والآخر ، ففي هذا المقطع من الكتاب المقدس مثلا نراه يخبرهم عن ما ينتظر  اتباعه ُ من كراهية وحزن ٍ وعزلة وألم ٍ وظلم . لكن رغم هذه الانباء السيئة الا انه يؤكد لنا أنه وراء كل عنوان حزين هناك وعد ٌ ورجاء ٌ تحققا جزئيا ً الآن وسوف يتحققان بالكامل فيما بعد 

يوحنا 17 : 3 – 19 
6 أنا أظهرت اسمك للناس الذين أعطيتني من العالم. كانوا لك وأعطيتهم لي ، وقد حفظوا كلامك

7 والآن علموا أن كل ما أعطيتني هو من عندك

8 لأن الكلام الذي أعطيتني قد أعطيتهم ، وهم قبلوا وعلموا يقينا أني خرجت من عندك ، وآمنوا أنك أنت أرسلتني

9 من أجلهم أنا أسأل . لست أسأل من أجل العالم ، بل من أجل الذين أعطيتني لأنهم لك

10 وكل ما هو لي فهو لك ، وما هو لك فهو لي ، وأنا ممجد فيهم

11 ولست أنا بعد في العالم ، وأما هؤلاء فهم في العالم ، وأنا آتي إليك . أيها الآب القدوس ، احفظهم في اسمك الذين أعطيتني ، ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن

12 حين كنت معهم في العالم كنت أحفظهم في اسمك . الذين أعطيتني حفظتهم ، ولم يهلك منهم أحد إلا ابن الهلاك ليتم الكتاب

13 أما الآن فإني آتي إليك . وأتكلم بهذا في العالم ليكون لهم فرحي كاملا فيهم

14 أنا قد أعطيتهم كلامك ، والعالم أبغضهم لأنهم ليسوا من العالم ، كما أني أنا لست من العالم

15 لست أسأل أن تأخذهم من العالم بل أن تحفظهم من الشرير

16 ليسوا من العالم كما أني أنا لست من العالم

17 قدسهم في حقك . كلامك هو حق

18 كما أرسلتني إلى العالم أرسلتهم أنا إلى العالم

19 ولأجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي ، ليكونوا هم أيضا مقدسين في الحق



في صلاة الرب يسوع الأخيرة لاجل تلاميذه ِ قال لابيه السماوي انه سيرسلهم الى العالم كما ارسله ُ الآب ايضا ً . كما انه طلب من الآب أن يقويهم وأن يعلّمهم خلال المقاومة التي سيواجهونها ، فسوف يكون وجودهم في هذا العالم ضروريا  جدا ً ً ، وبنعمة الله  وقوته ِ سوف يتمكنون من اكمال مهمتهم على الأرض .
حينما تنظر نظرة ً خاطفة ً الى العالم المتألم من حولك فقد ترغب في الهرب والاختباء . لكن إن كنت تابعا ً للرب يسوع فينبغي عليك أن تعرف بانه ارسلك الى هذا العالم المتعب بنفس الطريقة التي ارسله الله الآب بها ، لكنه لن يتركك وحيدا ً ، فالروح القدس يسكن فيك ويحميك ويرشدك ويعلّمك َ . وهكذا فإن الروح سيعمل من خلالك َ على اخبار الآخرين عن الرب يسوع وتخفيف آلامهم  ،  وزيادة انتشار ملكوت الله .


----------



## fauzi (31 أكتوبر 2014)

1084 - تخيل انك الشخص الوحيد الذي تشجع الفريق الزائر من بين جميع الحضور الذين يشاهدون مباراة كرة القدم في الملعب الرياضي . وتخيل ايضا ً ان الحدث الرياضي الذي تشاهده ُ هو مباراة البطولة ، فسوف تكون في خطر .  في اوقات ٍ كهذه قد يكون للسرية ِ فوائدها .   للاسف الشديد قد تكون السرية فخا ً أيضا ً ، وقد تعلم بطرس هذا الدرس بالطريقة الصعبة اثناء محاولاته الفاشلة لاخفاء ايمانه ِ بالرب يسوع . لم يكن بطرس هو الوحيد الذي ينبغي عليه أن يتعلم هذا الدرس ، فقد ادرك يوسف الرامي ونيقوديموس ايضا ً انه من الافضل لهما ان يعترفا بالرب يسوع المسيح على ان يُنكرا معرفتهما به  على الاطلاق . 

يوحنا 19 : 28 – 42 
28 بعد هذا رأى يسوع أن كل شيء قد كمل، فلكي يتم الكتاب قال: أنا عطشان

29 وكان إناء موضوعا مملوا خلا، فملأوا إسفنجة من الخل، ووضعوها على زوفا وقدموها إلى فمه

30 فلما أخذ يسوع الخل قال: قد أكمل. ونكس رأسه وأسلم الروح

31 ثم إذ كان استعداد، فلكي لا تبقى الأجساد على الصليب في السبت، لأن يوم ذلك السبت كان عظيما، سأل اليهود بيلاطس أن تكسر سيقانهم ويرفعوا

32 فأتى العسكر وكسروا ساقي الأول والآخر المصلوب معه

33 وأما يسوع فلما جاءوا إليه لم يكسروا ساقيه، لأنهم رأوه قد مات

34 لكن واحدا من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة، وللوقت خرج دم وماء

35 والذي عاين شهد، وشهادته حق ، وهو يعلم أنه يقول الحق لتؤمنوا أنتم

36 لأن هذا كان ليتم الكتاب القائل: عظم لا يكسر منه

37 وأيضا يقول كتاب آخر : سينظرون إلى الذي طعنوه

38 ثم إن يوسف الذي من الرامة، وهو تلميذ يسوع، ولكن خفية لسبب الخوف من اليهود، سأل بيلاطس أن يأخذ جسد يسوع، فأذن بيلاطس. فجاء وأخذ جسد يسوع

39 وجاء أيضا نيقوديموس ، الذي أتى أولا إلى يسوع ليلا، وهو حامل مزيج مر وعود نحو مئة منا

40 فأخذا جسد يسوع، ولفاه بأكفان مع الأطياب، كما لليهود عادة أن يكفنوا

41 وكان في الموضع الذي صلب فيه بستان ، وفي البستان قبر جديد لم يوضع فيه أحد قط

42 فهناك وضعا يسوع لسبب استعداد اليهود، لأن القبر كان قريبا


قد نخاطر حينما نُطلع الآخرين على ايماننا بالرب يسوع المسيح ، فقد يؤدي هذا الى تدهور علاقاتنا مع البعض حيث يمكن للبعض ان يحتقرونا او يهددوا عملنا او حتى حياتنا . ومع ذلك لا بد وأن يأتي وقت ٌ  ٌ يسألك فيه أحدهم : ألست  انت من اتباع يسوع ؟ 
حينما تُعلن عن ايمانك بالرب يسوع المسيح بطريقة ٍ أو بأخرى فقد يترتب على ذلك بعض العواقب ، لكن تأكد أن ذلك سيساعدك على القيام بخطوة هامة . أما إن لم تكن تملك الشجاعة الكافية للاعتراف بايمانك بالمسيح فهذا يستدعي السؤال التالي : هل تؤمن حقا ً به ؟


----------



## fauzi (1 نوفمبر 2014)

1085 - في بعض البلدان اصبح الناس يلجأون الى طرق ٍ متنوعة ٍ وغريبة ٍ في الاعلان عن أنفسهم ومشاعرهم ، فقد يكتب احدهم عبارة حب ٍ على قطعة ٍ كبيرة ٍ من القماش ويستأجر طائرة ً صغيرة ً تطير بها في السماء للفت انتباه محبوبته . وهكذا فقد اصبحت هذه وسائل ً جديدة ً وملفتة ً للنظر يستخدمها الناس لتوصيل رسائل خاصة تعبّر عن مشاعرهم . كانت آخر مواجهة ٍ مدونة ٍ في الكتاب المقدس ما بين الرب يسوع وبطرس تُعلن عن مشاعر المحبة . وخلافا ً للطرق التي قد يختارها الناس بمحض ارادتهم للتعبير عن مشاعرهم  ، فقد أضطر  بطرس للاعتراف   بمحبته ِ للرب يسوع  رغما ً عنه 

يوحنا 21 : 10 – 19 
10 قال لهم يسوع: قدموا من السمك الذي أمسكتم الآن

11 فصعد سمعان بطرس وجذب الشبكة إلى الأرض، ممتلئة سمكا كبيرا، مئة وثلاثا وخمسين. ومع هذه الكثرة لم تتخرق الشبكة

12 قال لهم يسوع: هلموا تغدوا. ولم يجسر أحد من التلاميذ أن يسأله: من أنت؟ إذ كانوا يعلمون أنه الرب

13 ثم جاء يسوع وأخذ الخبز وأعطاهم وكذلك السمك

14 هذه مرة ثالثة ظهر يسوع لتلاميذه بعدما قام من الأموات

15 فبعد ما تغدوا قال يسوع لسمعان بطرس: يا سمعان بن يونا، أتحبني أكثر من هؤلاء؟ قال له: نعم يا رب، أنت تعلم أني أحبك. قال له: ارع خرافي

16 قال له أيضا ثانية: يا سمعان بن يونا، أتحبني؟ قال له: نعم يا رب، أنت تعلم أني أحبك. قال له: ارع غنمي

17 قال له ثالثة: يا سمعان بن يونا، أتحبني؟ فحزن بطرس لأنه قال له ثالثة: أتحبني؟ فقال له: يا رب، أنت تعلم كل شيء. أنت تعرف أني أحبك. قال له يسوع: ارع غنمي

18 الحق الحق أقول لك: لما كنت أكثر حداثة كنت تمنطق ذاتك وتمشي حيث تشاء. ولكن متى شخت فإنك تمد يديك وآخر يمنطقك، ويحملك حيث لا تشاء

19 قال هذا مشيرا إلى أية ميتة كان مزمعا أن يمجد الله بها. ولما قال هذا قال له: اتبعني


لقد شعر بطرس بالاهانة بسبب الحاح الرب يسوع عليه في السؤال . لكن الرب يسوع كان يعلم انه من السهل على بطرس  ان يقول له بصورة ٍ عفوية : بالطبع أنا أحبك . لكن طرح السؤال ثلاث مرات ٍ مع الضغط كل مرة ٍ أكثر فاكثر ارغم بطرس على مواجهة مشاعره ِ ودوافعه ِ الحقيقية . وقد كان اعلانه ُ عن تكريسه للمسيح ثلاث مرات ٍ كافيا ً ولا يترك مجالا ً للشك .
كيف ستجيب لو سألك الرب يسوع : هل تحبني حقا ً ؟ هل تحبني بالفعل ؟ هل أنت صديق ٌ لي ؟ كن متأكدا ً انك تستطيع ان تقول له بكل اخلاص : أجل أنا احبك َ وانا صديقك َ .


----------



## fauzi (2 نوفمبر 2014)

1086 - لقد اصبحت حياتنا بكاملها معتمدة ً على الكهرباء ، فانتبه الى ما  يحدث حينما تفصل مصدر الطاقة الكهربائية عن منزلك ، فعندها لن تتمكن من انارة البيت حينما يحل الظلام ، ولا تشغيل جهاز التلفزيون ولا الكومبيوتر . وإن كان لديك فرن ٌ كهربائي أو مصدر تدفئة ٍ يعمل على الطاقة الكهربائية فلن تتمكن من طهو الطعام او التمتع بالدفئ في الليالي الباردة . كما انه قد يتعين عليك ان تذهب لشراء بعض الواح الثلج الكبيرة لكي تحفظ طعامك من الفساد . ان الكنيسة بدون الروح القدس تشبه منزلا ً بدون كهرباء ، وهذا هو السبب الذي جعل الرب يسوع يرسل مصدر قوته أي الروح القدس الى الكنيسة بعد فترة ٍ قليلة من صعوده ِ الى السماء 

أعمال الرسل 2 : 1 – 13 


1 ولما حضر يوم الخمسين كان الجميع معا بنفس واحدة

2 وصار بغتة من السماء صوت كما من هبوب ريح عاصفة وملأ كل البيت حيث كانوا جالسين

3 وظهرت لهم ألسنة منقسمة كأنها من نار واستقرت على كل واحد منهم

4 وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس ، وابتدأوا يتكلمون بألسنة أخرى كما أعطاهم الروح أن ينطقوا

5 وكان يهود رجال أتقياء من كل أمة تحت السماء ساكنين في أورشليم

6 فلما صار هذا الصوت ، اجتمع الجمهور وتحيروا، لأن كل واحد كان يسمعهم يتكلمون بلغته

7 فبهت الجميع وتعجبوا قائلين بعضهم لبعض: أترى ليس جميع هؤلاء المتكلمين جليليين

8 فكيف نسمع نحن كل واحد منا لغته التي ولد فيها

9 فرتيون وماديون وعيلاميون، والساكنون ما بين النهرين، واليهودية وكبدوكية وبنتس وأسيا

10 وفريجية وبمفيلية ومصر، ونواحي ليبية التي نحو القيروان، والرومانيون المستوطنون يهود ودخلاء

11 كريتيون وعرب، نسمعهم يتكلمون بألسنتنا بعظائم الله

12 فتحير الجميع وارتابوا قائلين بعضهم لبعض: ما عسى أن يكون هذا

13 وكان آخرون يستهزئون قائلين: إنهم قد امتلأوا سلافة


قال الرب يسوع لتلاميذه ِ انه بعد فترة ٍ وجيزة ٍ من صعوده ِ الى السماء سوف يحل الروح القدس عليهم ويمنحهم قوة ً تمكنهم من حمل رسالته ِ الى العالم كله ِ ، وقد كان هذا ما حدث بالفعل فقد حل الروح القدس على التلاميذ في بادئ الامر ثم اتاح لهم الروح القدس ان يتحدثوا بلغات اخرى وان يشفوا المرضى  .  ونتيجة لذلك  قاموا بحمل رسالة المسيح الى بقية العالم .
يحاول المؤمنون ان يستخدموا قوتهم الشخصية لاقناع الآخرين باتباع المسيح . لكن مشاركة رسالة الله لا تجتاج الى مهارة ٍ في النقاش او مهارة ٍ في الحديث ، بل ينبغي علينا أن نشارك ما فعله الله لاجلنا مستعينين بقوة الروح القدس ، وبعد ذلك يجب علينا ان نسلم النتائج للروح القدس لانه هو الذي يعمل في قلوب الناس ويساعدهم على ادراك ان الرب يسوع جاء بالفعل لكي يموت بدلا ً عنهم ويدفع أجرة خطاياهم .


----------



## fauzi (3 نوفمبر 2014)

1087 - قد يكون الحديث امام الآخرين من أكثر الاشياء التي يخشاها الناس عموما ً ، ومع ذلك ففي كل يوم ٍ يتحدث آلاف الناس أمام الآخرين لأنهم يدركون بأن  أهمية ما ينبغي عليهم قوله تفوق مخاوفهم . على سبيل المثال استفانوس ، فقد كان حديثه رائعا ً ، كما ان  فِيلُبُّسَ تكلم فاحسن الكلام أيضا ً ، وهكذا كان حال بطرس ويوحنا . لكن هناك الكثير من الأدلة التي تشير الى وجود الكثير من الاسباب التي كانت تدعوهم للخوف ، فمثلا ً طلب المجمع اليهودي من بطرس ويوحنا أن لا يتحدثا عن يسوع ثانية ً ، وقد حذروهما بأنها سيكونان في خطر ٍ إن فعلا ذلك . وبسبب شجاعة وتصميم بطرس ويوحنا قرر المجمع اليهودي ان يجعلهما يصمتان الى الابد . وبخلاف بطرس ويوحنا لم يتلقى استفانوس تحذيرا ً بأن لا يتحدث عن الرب يسوع ، بل ان اعدائه ُ رجموه على الفور حتى الموت لأنه نطق بالحقيقة 

اعمال الرسل 5 : 27 – 39 

27 فلما أحضروهم أوقفوهم في المجمع .  فسألهم رئيس الكهنة

28 قائلا: أما أوصيناكم وصية أن لا تعلموا بهذا الاسم ؟ وها أنتم قد ملأتم أورشليم بتعليمكم، وتريدون أن تجلبوا علينا دم هذا الإنسان

29 فأجاب بطرس والرسل وقالوا : ينبغي أن يطاع الله أكثر من الناس

30 إله آبائنا أقام يسوع الذي أنتم قتلتموه معلقين إياه على خشبة

31 هذا رفعه الله بيمينه رئيسا ومخلصا ، ليعطي إسرائيل التوبة وغفران الخطايا

32 ونحن شهود له بهذه الأمور، والروح القدس أيضا ، الذي أعطاه الله للذين يطيعونه

33 فلما سمعوا حنقوا، وجعلوا يتشاورون أن يقتلوهم

34 فقام في المجمع رجل فريسي اسمه غمالائيل ، معلم للناموس ، مكرم عند جميع الشعب ، وأمر أن يخرج الرسل قليلا

35 ثم قال لهم: أيها الرجال الإسرائيليون ، احترزوا لأنفسكم من جهة هؤلاء الناس في ما أنتم مزمعون أن تفعلوا

36 لأنه قبل هذه الأيام قام ثوداس قائلا عن نفسه إنه شيء ، الذي التصق به عدد من الرجال نحو أربعمئة ، الذي قتل ، وجميع الذين انقادوا إليه تبددوا وصاروا لا شيء

37 بعد هذا قام يهوذا الجليلي في أيام الاكتتاب ، وأزاغ وراءه شعبا غفيرا. فذاك أيضا هلك ، وجميع الذين انقادوا إليه تشتتوا

38 والآن أقول لكم: تنحوا عن هؤلاء الناس واتركوهم لأنه إن كان هذا الرأي أو هذا العمل من الناس فسوف ينتقض

39 وإن كان من الله فلا تقدرون أن تنقضوه، لئلا توجدوا محاربين لله أيضا




عانى الكثيرون من اتباع الرب يسوع من السجن أو القتل بسبب قولهم الحقيقة عن قيامته من الأموات . قد لا يبدو مصير استفانوس والرسل مشجعا ً لأي شخص ، لكن ينبغي علينا ان نتذكر بأنهم ماتوا بسرور لأجل المسيح لأنهم عرفوا دون أدنى شك انه هو المسيّا ، وقد قادتهم هذه المعرفة الى المجاهرة به امام الناس رغم تهديدهم بالقتل . 
لا تجعل اي أحد ٍ يُسكتك أنت ايضا ً ، بل تكلم عن يسوع بكل جرأة . تذكر موقف الرسل وحاول أن تقتدي بهم .


----------



## fauzi (4 نوفمبر 2014)

1088 - إن أردت أن تفاجئ صديقا ً أو حبيبا ً بحفلة عيد ميلاده ِ فإن هذا يستدعي الكثير من التحضير ِ والتكتم ، فقد تضيع أسابيع التخطيط هباء ً في أية دقيقة ٍ بسبب خطأ ٍ صغير . أما اذا سارت الامور كما ينبغي فسوف تأتي لحظة المفاجأة الحلوة في النهاية . بالنسبة للكنيسة الأولى كانت المفاجئات تأتي بصورة ٍ دائمة ٍ ومستمرة ، وتحتوي هذه القراءة  من الكتاب المقدس على بعض المفاجئات المميزة ، لكن لم تكن جميع المفاجئات سارة ، فهناك مثلا ً اضطهاد الكنيسة . لكن رغم كل ذلك فقد عرف هؤلاء المؤمنون الأوائل مقدار قوة الله ومدى اتساع حقل الخدمة 

اعمال الرسل 10 : 1 – 48  
1 وَكَانَ فِي قَيْصَرِيَّةَ رَجُلٌ اسْمُهُ كَرْنِيلِيُوسُ ، قَائِدُ مِئَةٍ مِنَ الْكَتِيبَةِ الَّتِي تُدْعَى الإِيطَالِيَّةَ.
2 وَهُوَ تَقِيٌّ وَخَائِفُ اللهِ مَعَ جَمِيعِ بَيْتِهِ، يَصْنَعُ حَسَنَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً لِلشَّعْبِ، وَيُصَلِّي إِلَى اللهِ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ.
3 فَرَأَى ظَاهِرًا فِي رُؤْيَا نَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ مِنَ النَّهَارِ، مَلاَكًا مِنَ اللهِ دَاخِلاً إِلَيْهِ وَقَائِلاً لَهُ: «يَا كَرْنِيلِيُوسُ!».
4 فَلَمَّا شَخَصَ إِلَيْهِ وَدَخَلَهُ الْخَوْفُ، قَالَ: «مَاذَا يَا سَيِّدُ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُ: «صَلَوَاتُكَ وَصَدَقَاتُكَ صَعِدَتْ تَذْكَارًا أَمَامَ اللهِ.
5 وَالآنَ أَرْسِلْ إِلَى يَافَا رِجَالاً وَاسْتَدْعِ سِمْعَانَ الْمُلَقَّبَ بُطْرُسَ.
6 إِنَّهُ نَازِلٌ عِنْدَ سِمْعَانَ رَجُل دَبَّاغٍ بَيْتُهُ عِنْدَ الْبَحْرِ. هُوَ يَقُولُ لَكَ مَاذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تَفْعَلَ».
7 فَلَمَّا انْطَلَقَ الْمَلاَكُ الَّذِي كَانَ يُكَلِّمُ كَرْنِيلِيُوسَ، نَادَى اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ خُدَّامِهِ، وَعَسْكَرِيًّا تَقِيًّا مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُلاَزِمُونَهُ،
8 وَأَخْبَرَهُمْ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَأَرْسَلَهُمْ إِلَى يَافَا.
9 ثُمَّ فِي الْغَدِ فِيمَا هُمْ يُسَافِرُونَ وَيَقْتَرِبُونَ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ، صَعِدَ بُطْرُسُ عَلَى السَّطْحِ لِيُصَلِّيَ نَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ.
10 فَجَاعَ كَثِيرًا وَاشْتَهَى أَنْ يَأْكُلَ. وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يُهَيِّئُونَ لَهُ، وَقَعَتْ عَلَيْهِ غَيْبَةٌ،
11 فَرَأَى السَّمَاءَ مَفْتُوحَةً، وَإِنَاءً نَازِلاً عَلَيْهِ مِثْلَ مُلاَءَةٍ عَظِيمَةٍ مَرْبُوطَةٍ بِأَرْبَعَةِ أَطْرَافٍ وَمُدَلاَةٍ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
12 وَكَانَ فِيهَا كُلُّ دَوَابِّ الأَرْضِ وَالْوُحُوشِ وَالزَّحَّافَاتِ وَطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ.
13 وَصَارَ إِلَيْهِ صَوْتٌ: «قُمْ يَا بُطْرُسُ، اذْبَحْ وَكُلْ».
14 فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ: «كَلاَّ يَا رَبُّ! لأَنِّي لَمْ آكُلْ قَطُّ شَيْئًا دَنِسًا أَوْ نَجِسًا».
15 فَصَارَ إِلَيْهِ أَيْضًا صَوْتٌ ثَانِيَةً: «مَا طَهَّرَهُ اللهُ لاَ تُدَنِّسْهُ أَنْتَ!»
16 وَكَانَ هذَا عَلَى ثَلاَثِ مَرَّاتٍ، ثُمَّ ارْتَفَعَ الإِنَاءُ أَيْضًا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ.
17 وَإِذْ كَانَ بُطْرُسُ يَرْتَابُ فِي نَفْسِهِ: مَاذَا عَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ الرُّؤْيَا الَّتِي رَآهَا؟، إِذَا الرِّجَالُ الَّذِينَ أُرْسِلُوا مِنْ قِبَلِ كَرْنِيلِيُوسَ، وكَانُوا قَدْ سَأَلُوا عَنْ بَيْتِ سِمْعَانَ وَقَدْ وَقَفُوا عَلَى الْبَابِ
18 وَنَادَوْا يَسْتَخْبِرُونَ: «هَلْ سِمْعَانُ الْمُلَقَّبُ بُطْرُسَ نَازِلٌ هُنَاكَ؟»
19 وَبَيْنَمَا بُطْرُسُ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي الرُّؤْيَا، قَالَ لَهُ الرُّوحُ: «هُوَذَا ثَلاَثَةُ رِجَال يَطْلُبُونَكَ.
20 لكِنْ قُمْ وَانْزِلْ وَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُمْ غَيْرَ مُرْتَابٍ فِي شَيْءٍ، لأَنِّي أَنَا قَدْ أَرْسَلْتُهُمْ».
21 فَنَزَلَ بُطْرُسُ إِلَى الرِّجَالِ الَّذِينَ أُرْسِلُوا إِلَيْهِ مِنْ قِبَلِ كَرْنِيلِيُوسَ، وَقَالَ: «هَا أَنَا الَّذِي تَطْلُبُونَهُ. مَاهُوَ السَّبَبُ الَّذِي حَضَرْتُمْ لأَجْلِهِ؟»
22 فَقَالُوا: «إِنَّ كَرْنِيلِيُوسَ قَائِدَ مِئَةٍ، رَجُلاً بَارًّا وَخَائِفَ اللهِ وَمَشْهُودًا لَهُ مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةِ الْيَهُودِ، أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ بِمَلاَكٍ مُقَدَّسٍ أَنْ يَسْتَدْعِيَكَ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ وَيَسْمَعَ مِنْكَ كَلاَمًا».
23 فَدَعَاهُمْ إِلَى دَاخِل وَأَضَافَهُمْ. ثُمَّ فِي الْغَدِ خَرَجَ بُطْرُسُ مَعَهُمْ، وَأُنَاسٌ مِنَ الإِخْوَةِ الَّذِينَ مِنْ يَافَا رَافَقُوهُ.
24 وَفِي الْغَدِ دَخَلُوا قَيْصَرِيَّةَ. وَأَمَّا كَرْنِيلِيُوسُ فَكَانَ يَنْتَظِرُهُمْ، وَقَدْ دَعَا أَنْسِبَاءَهُ وَأَصْدِقَاءَهُ الأَقْرَبِينَ.
25 وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ بُطْرُسُ اسْتَقْبَلَهُ كَرْنِيلِيُوسُ وَسَجَدَ وَاقِعًا عَلَى قَدَمَيْهِ.
26 فَأَقَامَهُ بُطْرُسُ قَائِلاً: «قُمْ، أَنَا أَيْضًا إِنْسَانٌ».
27 ثُمَّ دَخَلَ وَهُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَهُ وَوَجَدَ كَثِيرِينَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ.
28 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ كَيْفَ هُوَ مُحَرَّمٌ عَلَى رَجُل يَهُودِيٍّ أَنْ يَلْتَصِقَ بِأَحَدٍ أَجْنَبِيٍّ أَوْ يَأْتِيَ إِلَيْهِ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَرَانِي اللهُ أَنْ لاَ أَقُولَ عَنْ إِنْسَانٍ مَا إِنَّهُ دَنِسٌ أَوْ نَجِسٌ.
29 فَلِذلِكَ جِئْتُ مِنْ دُونِ مُنَاقَضَةٍ إِذِ اسْتَدْعَيْتُمُونِي. فَأَسْتَخْبِرُكُمْ: لأَيِّ سَبَبٍ اسْتَدْعَيْتُمُونِي؟».
30 فَقَالَ كَرْنِيلِيُوسُ: «مُنْذُ أَرْبَعَةِ أَيَّامٍ إِلَى هذِهِ السَّاعَةِ كُنْتُ صَائِمًا. وَفِي السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ كُنْتُ أُصَلِّي فِي بَيْتِي، وَإِذَا رَجُلٌ قَدْ وَقَفَ أَمَامِي بِلِبَاسٍ لاَمِعٍ
31 وَقَالَ: يَا كَرْنِيلِيُوسُ، سُمِعَتْ صَلاَتُكَ وَذُكِرَتْ صَدَقَاتُكَ أَمَامَ اللهِ.
32 فَأَرْسِلْ إِلَى يَافَا وَاسْتَدْعِ سِمْعَانَ الْمُلَقَّبَ بُطْرُسَ. إِنَّهُ نَازِلٌ فِي بَيْتِ سِمْعَانَ رَجُل دَبَّاغٍ عِنْدَ الْبَحْرِ. فَهُوَ مَتَى جَاءَ يُكَلِّمُكَ.
33 فَأَرْسَلْتُ إِلَيْكَ حَالاً. وَأَنْتَ فَعَلْتَ حَسَنًا إِذْ جِئْتَ. وَالآنَ نَحْنُ جَمِيعًا حَاضِرُونَ أَمَامَ اللهِ لِنَسْمَعَ جَمِيعَ مَا أَمَرَكَ بِهِ اللهُ».
34 فَفَتَحَ بُطْرُسُ فَاهُ وَقَالَ: «بِالْحَقِّ أَنَا أَجِدُ أَنَّ اللهَ لاَ يَقْبَلُ الْوُجُوهَ.
35 بَلْ فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ، الَّذِي يَتَّقِيهِ وَيَصْنَعُ الْبِرَّ مَقْبُولٌ عِنْدَهُ.
36 الْكَلِمَةُ الَّتِي أَرْسَلَهَا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ يُبَشِّرُ بِالسَّلاَمِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هذَا هُوَ رَبُّ الْكُلِّ.
37 أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ الأَمْرَ الَّذِي صَارَ فِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ مُبْتَدِئًا مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ، بَعْدَ الْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَرَزَ بِهَا يُوحَنَّا.
38 يَسُوعُ الَّذِي مِنَ النَّاصِرَةِ كَيْفَ مَسَحَهُ اللهُ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَالْقُوَّةِ، الَّذِي جَالَ يَصْنَعُ خَيْرًا وَيَشْفِي جَمِيعَ الْمُتَسَلِّطِ عَلَيْهِمْ إِبْلِيسُ، لأَنَّ اللهَ كَانَ مَعَهُ.
39 وَنَحْنُ شُهُودٌ بِكُلِّ مَا فَعَلَ فِي كُورَةِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. الَّذِي أَيْضًا قَتَلُوهُ مُعَلِّقِينَ إِيَّاهُ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ.
40 هذَا أَقَامَهُ اللهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ، وَأَعْطَى أَنْ يَصِيرَ ظَاهِرًا،
41 لَيْسَ لِجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ، بَلْ لِشُهُودٍ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَانْتَخَبَهُمْ. لَنَا نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ أَكَلْنَا وَشَرِبْنَا مَعَهُ بَعْدَ قِيَامَتِهِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ.
42 وَأَوْصَانَا أَنْ نَكْرِزَ لِلشَّعْبِ، وَنَشْهَدَ بِأَنَّ هذَا هُوَ الْمُعَيَّنُ مِنَ اللهِ دَيَّانًا لِلأَحْيَاءِ وَالأَمْوَاتِ.
43 لَهُ يَشْهَدُ جَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ يَنَالُ بِاسْمِهِ غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا».
44 فَبَيْنَمَا بُطْرُسُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهذِهِ الأُمُورِ حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَ الْكَلِمَةَ.
45 فَانْدَهَشَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْخِتَانِ، كُلُّ مَنْ جَاءَ مَعَ بُطْرُسَ، لأَنَّ مَوْهِبَةَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ قَدِ انْسَكَبَتْ عَلَى الأُمَمِ أَيْضًا.
46 لأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ وَيُعَظِّمُونَ اللهَ. حِينَئِذٍ أَجَابَ بُطْرُسُ:
47 «أَتُرَى يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَمْنَعَ الْمَاءَ حَتَّى لاَ يَعْتَمِدَ هؤُلاَءِ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوا الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ كَمَا نَحْنُ أَيْضًا؟»
48 وَأَمَرَ أَنْ يَعْتَمِدُوا بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ. حِينَئِذٍ سَأَلُوهُ أَنْ يَمْكُثَ أَيَّامًا.

اعمال الرسل 11 1 – 18 
1 فَسَمِعَ الرُّسُلُ وَالإِخْوَةُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ أَنَّ الأُمَمَ أَيْضًا قَبِلُوا كَلِمَةَ اللهِ.
2 وَلَمَّا صَعِدَ بُطْرُسُ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، خَاصَمَهُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْخِتَانِ،
3 قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّكَ دَخَلْتَ إِلَى رِجَال ذَوِي غُلْفَةٍ وَأَكَلْتَ مَعَهُمْ».
4 فَابْتَدَأَ بُطْرُسُ يَشْرَحُ لَهُمْ بِالتَّتَابُعِ قَائِلاً:
5 «أَنَا كُنْتُ فِي مَدِينَةِ يَافَا أُصَلِّي، فَرَأَيْتُ فِي غَيْبَةٍ رُؤْيَا: إِنَاءً نَازِلاً مِثْلَ مُلاَءَةٍ عَظِيمَةٍ مُدَلاَةٍ بِأَرْبَعَةِ أَطْرَافٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، فَأَتَى إِلَيَّ.
6 فَتَفَرَّسْتُ فِيهِ مُتَأَمِّلاً، فَرَأَيْتُ دَوَابَّ الأَرْضِ وَالْوُحُوشَ وَالزَّحَّافَاتِ وَطُيُورَ السَّمَاءِ.
7 وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا قَائِلاً لِي: قُمْيَا بُطْرُسُ، اذْبَحْ وَكُلْ.
8 فَقُلْتُ: كَلاَّ يَا رَبُّ! لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَدْخُلْ فَمِي قَطُّ دَنِسٌ أَوْ نَجِسٌ.
9 فَأَجَابَنِي صَوْتٌ ثَانِيَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ: مَا طَهَّرَهُ اللهُ لاَ تُنَجِّسْهُ أَنْتَ.
10 وَكَانَ هذَا عَلَى ثَلاَثِ مَرَّاتٍ. ثُمَّ انْتُشِلَ الْجَمِيعُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ أَيْضًا.
11 وَإِذَا ثَلاَثَةُ رِجَال قَدْ وَقَفُوا لِلْوَقْتِ عِنْدَ الْبَيْتِ الَّذِي كُنْتُ فِيهِ، مُرْسَلِينَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ قَيْصَرِيَّةَ.
12 فَقَالَ لِي الرُّوحُ أَنْ أَذْهَبَ مَعَهُمْ غَيْرَ مُرْتَابٍ فِي شَيْءٍ. وَذَهَبَ مَعِي أَيْضًا هؤُلاَءِ الإِخْوَةُ السِّتَّةُ. فَدَخَلْنَا بَيْتَ الرَّجُلِ،
13 فَأَخْبَرَنَا كَيْفَ رَأَى الْمَلاَكَ فِي بَيْتِهِ قَائِمًا وَقَائِلاً لَهُ: أَرْسِلْ إِلَى يَافَا رِجَالاً، وَاسْتَدْعِ سِمْعَانَ الْمُلَقَّبَ بُطْرُسَ،
14 وَهُوَ يُكَلِّمُكَ كَلاَمًا بِهِ تَخْلُصُ أَنْتَ وَكُلُّ بَيْتِكَ.
15 فَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ، حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْهِمْ كَمَا عَلَيْنَا أَيْضًا فِي الْبُدَاءَةِ.
16 فَتَذَكَّرْتُ كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ كَيْفَ قَالَ: إِنَّ يُوحَنَّا عَمَّدَ بِمَاءٍ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَسَتُعَمَّدُونَ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.
17 فَإِنْ كَانَ اللهُ قَدْ أَعْطَاهُمُ الْمَوْهِبَةَ كَمَا لَنَا أَيْضًا بِالسَّوِيَّةِ مُؤْمِنِينَ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، فَمَنْ أَنَا؟ أَقَادِرٌ أَنْ أَمْنَعَ اللهَ؟».
18 فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا ذلِكَ سَكَتُوا، وَكَانُوا يُمَجِّدُونَ اللهَ قَائِلِينَ: «إِذًا أَعْطَى اللهُ الأُمَمَ أَيْضًا التَّوْبَةَ لِلْحَيَاةِ!».

كان دخول الأمم  ( غير اليهود ) في الكنيسة مصدر خلاف ٍ بين الرسل والمؤمنين ، فحتى ذلك الوقت كان جميع المؤمنين من اليهود ، لكن حين جاء الرسول بطرس بالنبأ الذي يقول بأن شخصا ً امميا ً غير يهودي يُدعى كرنيليوس قد آمن بالمسيح أصيب المؤمنون في أورشليم بالصدمة . لكن بطرس قال بأن الله هو من قاده الى كرنيليوس بنفسه ِ . وبعد ان سمع رفاق بطرس القصة بكاملها سبّحوا الله وقبلوا هذا التغيير الجديد باعتباره ِ خبرا ً رائعا ً .
يجب علينا أن نحذر من التحيز لرد فعلنا الاولي ، قبل ان تحكم على سلوك المؤمنين الآخرين امنحهم الفرصة لتوضيح الأمر لك  بانفسهم ، فلعل الروح القدس يريد ان يعلّمك درسا ً هاما ً من خلالهم .


----------



## fauzi (5 نوفمبر 2014)

1089 - كان المسيحييون الأوائل هم من اليهود ، وقد كان هؤلاء يعيشون بموجب الكثير من الشرائع والتقاليد اليهودية . وحينما انضمت اعداد ٌ كبيرة ٌ من غير اليهود الى الكنيسة اصبحت الامور معقدة  ً بعض الشيء . فهل ينبغي على المؤمنين من غير اليهود أن يتّبعوا هذه الشرائع والتقاليد اليهودية أيضا ً ؟  وقد جاء الحل بصورة ٍ مباشرة ٍ من الحقيقة المتعلقة بالخلاص 

اعمال الرسل 15 : 22 – 31 
22 حينئذ رأى الرسل والمشايخ مع كل الكنيسة أن يختاروا رجلين منهم، فيرسلوهما إلى أنطاكية مع بولس وبرنابا: يهوذا الملقب برسابا، وسيلا، رجلين متقدمين في الإخوة

23 وكتبوا بأيديهم هكذا : الرسل والمشايخ والإخوة يهدون سلاما إلى الإخوة الذين من الأمم في أنطاكية وسورية وكيليكية

24 إذ قد سمعنا أن أناسا خارجين من عندنا أزعجوكم بأقوال ، مقلبين أنفسكم ، وقائلين أن تختتنوا وتحفظوا الناموس ، الذين نحن لم نأمرهم

25 رأينا وقد صرنا بنفس واحدة أن نختار رجلين ونرسلهما إليكم مع حبيبينا برنابا وبولس

26 رجلين قد بذلا نفسيهما لأجل اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح

27 فقد أرسلنا يهوذا وسيلا، وهما يخبرانكم بنفس الأمور شفاها

28 لأنه قد رأى الروح القدس ونحن ، أن لا نضع عليكم ثقلا أكثر، غير هذه الأشياء الواجبة

29 أن تمتنعوا عما ذبح للأصنام، وعن الدم، والمخنوق ، والزنا ، التي إن حفظتم أنفسكم منها فنعما تفعلون. كونوا معافين

30 فهؤلاء لما أطلقوا جاءوا إلى أنطاكية، وجمعوا الجمهور ودفعوا الرسالة

31 فلما قرأوها فرحوا لسبب التعزية


ادرك بولس وبطرس ويعقوب وغيرهم من القادة بارشاد ٍ من الروح القدس ان المسيح يخلّص الانسان بالايمان وحده وليس بحفظ الشريعة . لكن هذا الاستنتاج لم يكن يعني بأي حال ٍ من الأحوال  انه لا ينبغي على هؤلاء المؤمنين من غير اليهود ان يلتزموا بأية شرائع  أو قواعد ، لكن في الوقت نفسه ِ لم يكن ينبغي على هؤلاء أن يلتزموا بجميع الشرائع التي اعطاها الله لموسى بما في ذلك شريعة الختان المعروفة لكي ينالوا الخلاص . في ما يتعلق بالخلاص غالبا ً ما نميل نحن البشر الى اضافة شروط ٍ أخرى الى شرط الايمان بالمسيح ، لكن  الصحيح هو ان لا نفعل ذلك . فما يحدث عادة ً هو اننا نتقبل الاشخاص  الجدد في الايمان بصورة افضل كلما ازدادوا  شبها ً بنا ، لكن هل يعني هذا انه ينبغي على هؤلاء ان يكونوا مشابهين للمسيح ام مشابهين لي أنا ؟ 
قاوم ميلك لجعل المؤمنين الآخرين يتصرفون مثلك أنت ، فوصايا المسيح هو كل ما يحتاجه هؤلاء ، وهي كل ما يمكن للغالبية منهم  ان يحتملوه .


----------



## fauzi (6 نوفمبر 2014)

1090 - طرح المدير سؤاله على الشاب المتقدم للوظيفة لاول مرة ٍ قائلا ً : ما هي اهدافك الشخصية ؟ فاجابه الشاب : انا اود ان امارس هوايتي في المبيعات ....  الهواة هم اشخاص ٌ يقومون بالاشياء على سبيل التسلية فقط ، لهذا فان اصحاب الشركات والمؤسسات لا يرغبون في تسليم شركاتهم ومصالحهم التجارية لامثال هؤلاء الهواة . وما ينطبق على الهواة العاديين ينطبق ايضا ً على الهواة الروحيين . فكما ان جراح الاعصاب الهاوي يشكل خطرا ً على حياة المرضى فإن الهواة الروحيين يشكلون خطرا ً على الناس ايضا ً . صحيح ٌ ان هناك بعض الاشياء التي يمكن التسلي بها على سبيل الهواية ، لكن بعض الاشياء خطرة ٌ جدا ً ولا يجب العبث بها 

تكلا 19 : 11 – 20 
11. وكان الله يجري على يد بولس معجزات عجيبة،
12. حتى صار الناس يأخذون إلى مرضاهم ما لامس جسده من مناديل أو مآزر، فتزول الأمراض عنهم، وتخرج الأرواح الشريرة.
13. وحاول بعض اليهود المتجولين الذين يطردون الأرواح الشريرة أن يستخدموا اسم الرب يسوع، فكانوا يقولون للأرواح الشريرة: ((آمرك باسم يسوع الذي يبشر به بولس)).
14. وكان لأحد رؤساء كهنة اليهود، واسمه سكاوا، سبعة أبناء يحترفون هذه الحرفة.
15. فأجابهم الروح الشرير: ((أنا أعرف يسوع، وأعلم من هو بولس. أما أنتم فمن تكونون؟))
16. فهجم عليهم الرجل الذي فيه الروح الشرير وتمكن منهم كلهم وغلبهم، فهربوا من البيت عراة مجرحين.
17. فسمع أهل أفسس كلهم، من يهود ويونانيين ، بهذه الحادثة، فملأهم الخوف. وتعظم اسم الرب يسوع.
18. فجاء كثير من المؤمنين يعترفون ويقرون بما يمارسون من أعمال السحر.
19. وجمع كثير من المشعوذين كتبهم وأحرقوها أمام أنظار الناس كلهم. وحسبوا ثمن هذه الكتب، فبلغ خمسين ألف قطعة من الفضة.
20. وهكذا كان كلام الرب ينتشر ويقوى في النفوس.


كانت مدينة افسس مركزا ً شهيرا ً لممارسة السحر الاسود وغيره ِ من اعمال السحر والشعوذة . وقد كان اغلب اهل افسس يمارسون جميع اعمال الظُلمة من سحر ٍ وشعوذة . أما الاشخاص الذين آمنوا بالرب يسوع المسيح فقد رفضوا هذه الخطايا وقاموا بحرق كتب السحر أمام الجميع . 
إن الله ينهى بوضوح عن جميع اعمال السحر والشعوذة ، لهذا لا يمكنك ان تتبع الرب يسوع وأن تمارس هواية السحر والشعوذة في اوقات الفراغ  . ومع ان قوة الله اعظم من قوة ابليس ، الا انه حينما تبدأ في ممارسة هذه الاعمال ولو بصورة ٍ سطحية فانك بذلك تسمح للشيطان بأن يجتذبك اليها اكثر فاكثر . 
اذا كنت تفكر في ممارسة اعمال السحر والشعوذة على سبيل الهواية فتعلّم الدرس من اهل افسس وتخلص من اي شيء ٍ من شأنه ِ أن يوقعك في فخ هذه الممارسات .


----------



## fauzi (7 نوفمبر 2014)

1091 - هل من شيء ٍ أسوأ من ان ينفذ الوقود من سيارتك اثناء قيادتك لها في طريق ٍ مزدحم ٍ في وقت الذروة ؟ لا بد انك قد سمعت ان مثل هذه المشاكل هي فرص ٌ رائعة ٌ لتنمية الشخصية . كان الرسول بولس يعاني من المتاعب والمشاكل عند كل منحنى ً وكل زاوية ، لكن في كل مرة كان تأخيره ُ او تحويله ُ لوجهته ِ ِ يُصبح فرصة ُ رائعة ً للتبشير والشهادة ونشر الخبر السار عن الرب يسوع المسيح ، فقد كان ينظر الى كل عقبة ٍ في الطريق على انها جزء ٌ من الرحلة مما ادى الى جعل حياته ِ مغامرة ً في الايمان 

اعمال الرسل 26 : 19 – 29 
19. ومن تلك الساعة، أيها الملك أغريباس، ما عصيت الرؤيا السماوية،
20. فبشرت أهل دمشق أولا، ثم أهل أورشليم وبلاد اليهودية كلها، ثم سائر الأمم، داعيا إلى التوبة والرجوع إلى الله، والقيام بأعمال تدل على التوبة.
21. ولهذا قبض علي اليهود وأنا في الهيكل، وحاولوا قتلي،
22. ولكن الله أعانني إلى هذا اليوم، لأشهد له عند الصغير والكبير، ولا أقول إلاَ ما أنبأ به موسى والأنبياء،
23. من أن المسيح يتألم ويكون أول من يقوم من بين الأموات ويبشر اليهود وسائر الشعوب بنور الخلاص)).
24. وبينما بولس يدافع عن نفسه بهذا الكلام، صاح فستوس بأعلى صوته: ((أنت مجنون، يا بولس! سعة علمك أفقدتك عقلك! ))
25. فأجابه بولس: ((كيف أكون مجنونا، يا صاحب العزة فستوس، وأنا أنطق بالحق والصواب؟
26. فالملك الذي أخاطبه الآن بكل صراحة يعرف هذه الأمور، وأعتقد أنه لا يخفى عليه شيء منها، لأنها ما حدثت في زاوية خفية.
27. أتؤمن بالأنبـياء، أيها الملك أغريباس؟ أنا أعلم أنك تؤمن بهم)).
28. فقال أغريباس لبولس: ((أبقليل من الوقت تريد أن تجعل مني مسيحيا؟))
29. فأجابه بولس: ((إن بالقليل أو بالكثير، فرجائي من الله لك ولجميع الذين يسمعوني اليوم أن يصيروا إلى الحال التي أنا عليها، ما عدا هذه القيود)).


قام احد القادة الرومان باعتقال الرسول بولس اعتقادا ً منه بأنه كان السبب في الاضطراب الذي حدث في اورشليم . لكن سبب اعتقاله ِ ليس مهما ً بقدر أهمية طريقة الرسول بولس في النظر الى ما تعرض له من اذلال و  اضطهاد وظلم . ففي الوقت الذي التقى فيه القادة العسكريون ووجهاء المدينة بالملك اغريباس للاستماع الى قضية الرسول بولس انتهز الرسول بولس هذه الفرصة للحديث عن الرب يسوع المسيح . وهكذا لم ينظر الرسول بولس الى هذه الورطة على انها سبب ٌ معقول ٌ ومقبول ٌ للتذمر من الحكومة بل نظر اليها على انها فرصة ٌ ثمينة ٌ أخرى لتوصيل البشارة عن المسيح .
عوضا ً على ان تتذمر بسبب كل شيء ٍ تتعرض له في هذا العالم لِما لا تحاول اصلاحه ؟  ابحث عن طريق ٍ لتحويل تجاربك المؤلمة الى فرصة ٍ لخدمة الله ومشاركة محبته ِ مع الآخرين .


----------



## fauzi (8 نوفمبر 2014)

1092 - لا بد انك تعرف معنى التباهي الأجوف ، فقد اصبح هذا التبجح نمطا ً سائدا ً لدى الكثير من اللاعبين الرياضيين والفنانين حيث تراهم يتفاخرون بانهم رقم واحد . كما ان مشجعي هؤلاء هم مجرد اشخاص ٍ منفوخين بالهواء الساخن . لهؤلاء الذين يعتقدون انهم الأعظم هنالك ما يود الرسول بولس ان يقوله لهم : انتم لستم  عظماء كما تتخيلون انفسكم ، فالرسول بولس يذكرنا هنا باننا عظماء ٌ في امر ٍ واحد ٍ  فقط الا وهو فعل الخطية :

رومية 1 : 5 – 17 
1. من بولس عبد المسيح يسوع، دعاه الله ليكون رسولا، واختاره ليعلن بشارته
2. الّتي سبق أن وعد بها على ألسنة أنبيائه في الكتب المقدسة،
3. في شأن ابنه الذي في الجسد جاء من نسل داود،
4. وفي الروح القدس ثبت أنه ابن الله في القدرة بقيامته من بين الأموات، ربنا يسوع المسيح،
5. الذي به نلت النعمة لأكون رسولا من أجل اسمه، فأدعو جميع الأمم إلى الإيمان والطاعة،
6. وأنتم أيضا منهم، دعاكم الله لتكونوا ليسوع المسيح،
7. إلى جميع أحباء الله في رومة، المدعوين ليكونوا قديسين: عليكم النعمة والسلام من الله أبينا ومن ربنا يسوع المسيح.
8. قبل كل شيء أشكر إلهي بيسوع المسيح لأجلكم جميعا، لأن إيمانكم ذاع خبره في العالم كله.
9. والله الذي أخدمه بروحي فأبلغ البشارة بابنه يشهد لي أني أذكركم كل حين.
10. وأسأل الله في صلواتي أن يتيسر لي، بمشيئته، أن أجيء إليكم.
11. فأنا مشتاق أن أراكم لأشارككم في هبة روحية تقويكم،
12. بل ليشجع بعضنا بعضا، وأنا عندكم، بالإيمان المشترك بيني وبينكم.
13. ولا أخفي عليكم، أيها الإخوة، أني عزمت مرات عديدة أن أجيء إليكم ليثمر عملي عندكم كما أثمر عند سائر الأمم، فكان ما يمنعني حتى الآن.
14. فعلي دين لجميع الناس، من يونانيين وغير يونانيين، ومن حكماء وجهال.
15. ولهذا أرغب أن أبشركم أيضا، أنتم الذين في رومة.
16. وأنا لا أستحي بإنجيل المسيح، فهو قدرة الله لخلاص كل من آمن، لليهودي أولا ثم لليوناني ،
17. لأن فيه أعلن الله كيف يبرر الإنسان: من إيمان إلى إيمان ، كما جاء في الآية: ((البار بالإيمان يحيا)).
18. فغضب الله معلن من السماء على كفر البشر وشرهم، يحجبون الحق بمفاسدهم،
19. لأن ما يقدر البشر أن يعرفوه عن الله جعله الله واضحا جليا لهم.
20. فمنذ خلق الله العالم، وصفات الله الخفية، أي قدرته الأزلية وألوهيته، واضحة جلية تدركها العقول في مخلوقاته. فلا عذر لهم، إذا.
21. عرفوا الله، فما مجدوه ولا شكروه كإله، بل زاغت عقولهم وملأ الظلام قلوبهم الغبية.
22. زعموا أنهم حكماء، فصاروا حمقى
23. واستبدلوا بمجد الله الخالد صورا على شاكلة الإنسان الفاني والطيور والدواب والزحافات.
24. لذلك أسلمهم الله بشهوات قلوبهم إلى الفجور يهينون به أجسادهم.
25. اتخذوا الباطل بدلا من الحق الإلهي وعبدوا المخلوق وخدموه من دون الخالق، تبارك إلى الأبد آمين.
26. ولهذا أسلمهم الله إلى الشهوات الدنيئة، فاستبدلت نساؤهم بالوصال الطبيعي الوصال غير الطبيعي،
27. وكذلك ترك الرجال الوصال الطبيعي للنساء والتهب بعضهم شهوة لبعض. وفعل الرجال الفحشاء بالرجال ونالوا في أنفسهم الجزاء العادل لضلالهم.
28. ولأنهم رفضوا أن يحتفظوا بمعرفة الله ، أسلمهم الله إلى فساد عقولهم يقودهم إلى كل عمل شائن.
29. وامتلأوا بأنواع الإثم والشر والطمع والفساد، ففاضت نفوسهم حسدا وقتلا وخصاما ومكرا وفسادا.
30. هم ثرثارون نمامون، أعداء الله، شتّـامون متكبرون متعجرفون، يخلقون الشر ويتنكرون لوالديهم.
31. هم بلا فهم ولا وفاء ولا حنان ولا رحمة،
32. ومع أنهم يعرفون أن الله حكم بالموت على من يعمل مثل هذه الأعمال، فهم لا يمتنعون عن عملها، بل يرضون عن الذين يعملونها.

اكمل  القراءة الى الاصحاح 3 والعدد 20 


كان الرسول بولس يعرف مدى لطف الله وصلاحه ِ من نحوه ِ هو شخصيا ً ،  لذلك هو يدعو نفسه وكل شخص ٍ آخر بحاجة ٍ  لغفران المسيح اشخاصا ً فظيعين ، لذلك لم يجد صعوبةً في دعوة الله له بالسفر في جميع ارجاء الامبراطورية الرومانية للكرازة ِ ونشر الخبر السار عن الرب يسوع المسيح . فقد كان من المنطقي بالنسبة له ان يشارك رسالة غفران الله مع الآخرين بعد كل ما صنع الله معه ولأجله ِ .
اذا كنت قد قبلت غفران المسيح فقد اصبحت لديك قصة ٌ تستحق السرد . وبالطبع لا  ينبغي عليك ان تكون نسخة ً طبق الأصل  عن الرسول بولس ، لكن لا بد ان تكون مدفوعا ً بذات الامتنان وذات المحبة ، وأن تكون مكرّسا ً لتحقيق الهدف نفسه ِ ألا وهو تمجيد الله .
ما  هي الطريقة التي يمكنك ان تشارك بها الخبر السار  عن صلاح الله  في هذا اليوم  ؟


----------



## fauzi (9 نوفمبر 2014)

1093 - إن اردت ان ترى اصغر وريقات شجر ٍ في مملكة الاشجار الصلبة فعليك مشاهدة تلك الشجرة التي تنمو في بلدان آسيا والتي تُعرف بشجرة الحرير . فهذه الشجرة لها وريقات صغيرة جدا ً ريشية الشكل . لكن رغم وريقاتها الصغيرة هذه الا انها من اكثر الاشجار المعروفة بصلابة اخشابها في العالم كله  ِ . وهكذا فهي  نبتة ٌ صغيرة ٌ لكنها ذات اهمية ٍ  عظيمة ٍ ايضا ً . بعض الخطايا تبدو صغيرة ً مثل وريقات شجرة الحرير ، لكن كما ان وريقات هذه الشجرة تسمى وريقات ٍ فإن هذه الخطايا الصغيرة تُسمى خطايا أيضا ً . ويذكّرنا الرسول بولس ان الاعمال الصغيرة من كذب ٍ وشهوة ٍ وغيرها تؤدي الى نفس النتيجة التي تؤدي اليها الاعمال الكبيرة من قتل ٍ وزنى ً وسرقة ٍ : الاتفصال عن الله 

رومية 3 : 21 – 31 
21. أما الآن فقد أظهر بر الله بمعزل عن الشريعة ، تشهد له الشريعة والأنبياء،
22. هو بر الله وطريقه الإيمان بيسوع المسيح، لجميع الذين آمنوا، لا فرق.
23. ذلك بأن جميع الناس قد خطئوا فحرموا مجد الله،
24. ولكنهم برروا مجانا بنعمته، بحكم الفداء الذي تم في المسيح يسوع،
25. ذاك الذي جعله الله كفارة في دمه بالإيمان ليظهر بره، بإغضائه عن الخطايا الماضية في حلمه تعالى،
26. ليظهر بره في الزمن الحاضر فيكون هو بارا ويبرر من كان من أهل الإيمان بيسوع.
27. فأين السبيل إلى الافتخار؟ لا مجال له. وبأي شريعة؟ أبشريعة الأعمال؟ لا، بل بشريعة الإيمان
28. ونحن نرى أن الإنسان يبرر بالإيمان بمعزل عن أعمال الشريعة.
29. أو يكون الله إله اليهود وحدهم؟ أما هو إله الوثنيين أيضا؟ بلى, هو إله الوثنيين أيضا,
30. لأن الله أحد, بالإيمان يبرر المختون وبالإيمان يبرر الأقلف.
31. أفتبطل الشريعة بالإيمان؟ معاذ الله ! بل نثبت الشريعة
اكمل القراءة الى الاصحاح 5 : 21 

يقول الكتاب المقدس ان الخطية ادت الى انفصال الناس عن الله . إن غالبية الناس ينظرون الى بعض الخطايا على انها اكبر من بعض الخطايا الاخرى لان لها عواقب وخيمة وخطيرة . لكن إن كان المرء يقترف خطايا اصغر فهذا لا يعني انه خاطئ ٌ اصغر من الآخرين في نظر الله . فالخطية تتعارض مع طبيعة الله الكلي القداسة والذي هو بلا خطية . لذلك فإن جميع الخطايا تؤدي الى الموت أي الانفصال عن الله بصرف النظر عن مقدار حجمها الظاهري بالنسبة لنا .
لا تستهن بالخطايا الصغيرة ، ولا تبالغ في الخطايا الكبيرة ، فينبغي عليك ان تدرك خطورة جميع الخطايا دون استثناء  ، وأن تخشاها ، وأن تطلب  من الله ان يساعدك على العيش بلا ملامة ٍ قدامه ُ .


----------



## fauzi (10 نوفمبر 2014)

1094 - متسلقوا الجبال هم فئة ٌ فريدة ٌ من البشر ، فالبعض منهم يتمتعون بروح مغامرة ٍ عالية ٍ جدا ً الى درجة انهم يحبون التسلق دون الاستعانة بحبل الأمان . أما البعض الآخر فهم أكثر حذرا ً ، وبالتالي فهم يتسلقون مستعينين بحبل الأمان . وهذه الثقة الاضافية تساعدهم في تسلق أصعب الأماكن بما فيها الأماكن البارزة التي تتطلب منهم ان يتعلقوا  في الهواء . ما اشبه مواجهة الازمات الصعبة بتسلق المنحدرات الصخرية الخطرة . وما من شك ٍ ان محاولة اجتياز هذه الصعوبات بدون الله هو اشبه بمحاولة التسلق بدون حبل ، وهذا الحبل هو وعد الله ان لا يدع اي شيء ٍ يفصلنا عن محبته ِ 

رومية 8 : 28 – 39 

28 ونحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله ، الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده

29 لأن الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعينهم ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه ، ليكون هو بكرا بين إخوة كثيرين

30 والذين سبق فعينهم ، فهؤلاء دعاهم أيضا . والذين دعاهم ، فهؤلاء بررهم أيضا. والذين بررهم ، فهؤلاء مجدهم أيضا

31 فماذا نقول لهذ ا؟ إن كان الله معنا ، فمن علينا

32 الذي لم يشفق على ابنه ، بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين ، كيف لا يهبنا أيضا معه كل شيء

33 من سيشتكي على مختاري الله ؟ الله هو الذي يبرر

34 من هو الذي يدين ؟ المسيح هو الذي مات ، بل بالحري قام أيضا ، الذي هو أيضا عن يمين الله ، الذي أيضا يشفع فينا

35 من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح ؟ أشدة أم ضيق أم اضطهاد أم جوع أم عري أم خطر أم سيف

36 كما هو مكتوب : إننا من أجلك نمات كل النهار . قد حسبنا مثل غنم للذبح

37 ولكننا في هذه جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذي أحبنا

38 فإني متيقن أنه لا موت ولا حياة ، ولا ملائكة ولا رؤساء ولا قوات ، ولا أمور حاضرة ولا مستقبلة

39 ولا علو ولا عمق ، ولا خليقة أخرى ، تقدر أن تفصلنا عن محبة الله التي في المسيح يسوع ربنا


كما كان حال الرسول بولس فاننا نواجه الضيقات والصعوبات في جميع جوانب حياتنا . فقد نعاني من البطالة او من العمل في ظروف ٍ قاسية او من الظلم أو من مرض ٍ عُضال أو من خطر الموت . إن هذه التجارب او مجرد الفكرة بأننا سنواجهها تجعلنا نخشى بأن الله قد تخلى عنا او انه لم يعد يحبنا ن لكن الحقيقة هي انه ما من شيء ٍ يمكنه ان يفصلنا عن محبة المسيح ، والدليل على ذلك هو حقيقة موته ِ لأجلنا ، وهذا الوعد يذكّرنا بذلك .
لا تظن ان مشاكلك تعني بطريقة ٍ أو بأخرى  نهاية محبته ِ لك ، فيمكنك ان تثق دوما ً وتطمئن تماما ً بانه يحبك وسيكون معك على الدوام .


----------



## fauzi (11 نوفمبر 2014)

1095 - إن كلمة احبك التي ينطق بها المرء بطريقة ٍ روتينية ٍ خالية ٍ من اي تعبير هي اشبه باعلانات السيارات المستعملة التي لا تكون مقنعة ً في اغلب الاحيان ، وبالتالي فما اسهل ان يتجاهلها المرء ولا ينظر اليها بجدية . لهذا فالمرء لا يبني علاقة ً على كلمة احبك َ ، أليس كذلك ؟ كذلك فإن الله لا يهتم بكلمة احبك َ ولا يريدها منا . في هذه القراءة من الكتاب المقدس يقول الرسول بولس لاهل رومية بأن الايمان بالرب يسوع المسيح يتطلب اكثر من مجرد ترديد عبارة : يسوع رب  ، فيجب ان يكون هناك تكريس ٌ في القلب ايضا ً . اثناء قرائتك فكر في ما اذا كان ايمانك بالرب يسوع هو مجرد كلام ٍ أم انك تحبه من اعماق قلبك َ 

رومية 10 : 8 – 15 
8 لكن ماذا يقول ؟ الكلمة قريبة منك ، في فمك وفي قلبك أي كلمة الإيمان التي نكرز بها

9 لأنك إن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع، وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات، خلصت

10 لأن القلب يؤمن به للبر، والفم يعترف به للخلاص

11 لأن الكتاب يقول: كل من يؤمن به لا يخزى

12 لأنه لا فرق بين اليهودي واليوناني، لأن ربا واحدا للجميع، غنيا لجميع الذين يدعون به

13 لأن كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص

14 فكيف يدعون بمن لم يؤمنوا به ؟ وكيف يؤمنون بمن لم يسمعوا به ؟ وكيف يسمعون بلا كارز

15 وكيف يكرزون إن لم يرسلوا ؟ كما هو مكتوب: ما أجمل أقدام المبشرين بالسلام ، المبشرين بالخيرات

اقرأ رومية الاصحاحات 9 – 11 



كيف يمكنني ان اصبح مؤمنا ً ؟  إن طرحت هذا السؤال على مجموعة  ٍ من الناس فسوف تحصل على اجابات ٍ متعددة ٍ وذلك بحسب الانتماء الديني او الطائفي لهؤلاء الاشخاص . لكن الرسول بولس يقدم لنا الاجابة الصحيحة في رومية  10 فإن آمنا بقلوبنا واعترفنا بأفواهنا أن المسيح هو الرب المقام فسوف ننال الخلاص ، فالخلاص لا يحتاج الى ما هو اكثر من ذلك . يحاول البعض تعقيد عملية نيل الخلاص عن طريق طلب المزيد من الامور والشروط مثل الايمان بعقيدة ٍ ما  أو بنمط ٍ معين من السلوك ، لكنهم ليسوا على صواب ٍ في ذلك ، فقد جعل الله الامر بسيطا ً للغاية واوضح ذلك تماما ً في هذا الجزء من كلمته ِ المقدسة .
الرب يسوع مستعد ٌ لتخليص كل من يؤمن به ايمانا ً حقيقيا ً كما ورد في رومية  10 : 13 لذلك لا تعقّد أمرا ً جعله الله بسيطا ً لا سيما اذا كان شيئا ً بمثل أهمية الخلاص ، كذلك لا تُدخل الخلافات والاختلافات العقائدية في معادلة الخلاص .


----------



## fauzi (12 نوفمبر 2014)

1096 - إن كلمة الله تقلب كل شيء ٍ رأسا ً على عقب ، فالأول سيُصبح أخيرا ً والأخير سيُصبح أولا ً ، كذلك فإن الفقير سيجد بركة ً ، والمُتعَب سيجد راحة ً . فأكاديمية الله للحياة تُصيّر الجاهلين حكماء ، وتصيّر حكماء هذا العالم جُهّالا ً ، واحيانا ً تكون الاشياء التي نراها معقولة ً ومنطقية ً هي مجرّد تفاهات ٍ في نظر الله 

رومية 14 : 1 – 12  ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة )
1. إقبل وا بينكم ضعيف الإيمان ولا تحاكموه على آرائه.
2. فمن النّـاس من يرى أن يأكل من كل شيء، ومنهم من هو ضعيف الإيمان فلا يأكل إلا البقول.
3. فعلى من يأكل من كل شيء أن لا يحتقر من لا يأكل مثله، وعلى من لا يأكل من كل شيء أن لا يدين من يأكل من كل شيء، لأنه مقبول عند الله.
4. ومن أنت حتى تدين خادم غيرك؟ فهو في عين سيده يسقط أو يثبت. وسيثبت لأن الرب قادر على أن يثبته.
5. ومن الناس من يفضل يوما على يوم، ومنهم من يساوي بين الأيام كلها. ولا بأس أن يثبت كل واحد على رأيه.
6. لأن من يراعي يوما دون بقية الأيام يراعيه إكراما لله، ومن يأكل من كل شيء يأكل إكراما لله لأنه يشكر الله، ومن لا يأكل من كل شيء لا يأكل إكراما لله ويشكر الله.
7. فما من أحد منا يحيا لنفسه، وما من أحد يموت لنفسه.
8. فإذا حيـينا فللرب نحيا، وإذا متنا فللرب نموت. وسواء حيينا أم متنا، فللرب نحن.
9. والمسيح مات وعاد إلى الحياة ليكون رب الأحياء والأموات.
10. فكيف يا هذا تدين أخاك؟ وكيف يا هذا تحتقر أخاك؟ نحن جميعا سنقف أمام محكمة الله،
11. والكتاب يقول: ((حي أنا، يقول الرب، لي تنحني كل ركبة، وبحمد الله يسبح كل لسان)).
12. وإذا، فكل واحد منا سيؤدي عن نفسه حسابا لله


الله يريدنا ان نقبل ضعفاء الايمان في وسطنا ، لكن ما هو نوع هذا الضعف الذي لدى هؤلاء  المؤمنين وما معنى ان يكون المرء قويا ً في الايمان ؟ لا بد ان يكون لكل مؤمن ٍ جوانب قوة وجوانب ضعف . وحينما يكون ايماننا قويا ً سيمكننا ان نخالط الخطاة دون ان نقع في فخ الخطية ، لكن إن كنا ضعفاء في الايمان فيجب علينا ان نبتعد عن امثال هؤلاء الاشخاص وامثال هذه الانشطة والاماكن لكي نتجنب الوقوع في الخطية . وبالتالي هناك فروق ٌ بين المؤمنين وبين  مفهوم الصواب والخطأ لديهم . والى جانب انه ينبغي علينا ان نُحسن معاملة المؤمنين الآخرين الذين يختلفون عنا في بعض المعتقدات الشخصية ، يجب علينا ايضا ً أن ندرك جوانب قوتنا وضعفنا ، فإن لم نكن واثقين بأن هذا النشاط مناسب ٌ لنا فينبغي علينا أن نسأل انفسنا : هل يمكنني فعل ذلك دون أن أخطأ ؟ هل يمكنني التأثير على الآخرين للخير دون ان أتأثر بهم للشر ؟ اجعل اجابات هذه الاسئلة هي دليلك َ ومرشدك َ .


----------



## fauzi (14 نوفمبر 2014)

1097 - في وسط زحام الحياة وضجيج العمل ونحن نسعى ونجري ونلهث ، نسمع صوته ، صوت الله يعلو فوق كل صوت ويقول : تعالوا الى موضع ٍ خلاء " تَعَالَوْا أَنْتُمْ مُنْفَرِدِينَ إِلَى مَوْضِعٍ خَلاَءٍ وَاسْتَرِيحُوا قَلِيلاً " ( مرقس 6 : 31 ) وننظر الى المسؤوليات حولنا ونتلفت ونتردد ونتوانى ونؤجل . لكن الله يظل ينادي ويشير ويدعو ويؤكد : " استريحوا قليلا ً " الراحة ليست كسلا ً ، الراحة تجديد ٌ للنشاط ، استرجاع ٌ للقوة . ويدعونا الله للخروج من الزحام والتوقف عن الجري ليكلفنا بعمل ٍ آخر ، عمل ٍ أهم  ، عمل ٍ يحتاج الى كل الحيوية وكل النشاط وكل القوة . بعد ان رأى المسيح وجوه تلاميذه ِ معفّرة وعيونهم مرهقة . حين وجد ايديهم مرتخية وارجلهم متعثرة واجسادهم متعبة ، اخذهم الى موضع ٍٍ  خلاء ليستريحوا ويستعدوا لمعجزة ٍ كبيرة  . معجزة اشباع خمسة آلاف نفس من خمس خبزات وسمكتين . كان عليهم ان يشاركوا في التدبير والاعداد والتوزيع والجمع . وشاهد التاريخ وشهد كيف تحنن الرب وكيف اشبع الجياع . وموسى النبي بعد ان تربى في بيت فرعون ، بعد ان كبر وصلب عوده . بعد ان نمى وتأهل واكتمل استعداده ، لم يرسله الله حالا ً ليُخرج الشعب  من مصر . دفعه الله ان يهرب الى البرية ، جعله راعيا ً للغنم وسط السكون ، وسط الجبال  . ولما كملت اربعون سنة كاملة ً في الخلاء ،  في البرية ، في جبل حوريب ظهر له ملاك الرب بلهيب نار وسط علّيقة ، علّيقة ٍ صغيرة  . واذا العلّيقة تتوقد بالنار والعلّيقة لم تكن تحترق . وقال الرب : " إِنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ مَذَلَّةَ شَعْبِي الَّذِي فِي مِصْرَ وَسَمِعْتُ صُرَاخَهُمْ مِنْ أَجْلِ مُسَخِّرِيهِمْ. إِنِّي عَلِمْتُ أَوْجَاعَهُمْ ،  فَنَزَلْتُ لأُنْقِذَهُمْ فَالآنَ هَلُمَّ فَأُرْسِلُكَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ ، وَتُخْرِجُ شَعْبِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ مِصْرَ " ( خروج 3 : 7 ، 8 ، 10 ) حصل موسى على كل حكمة المصريين في قصر فرعون وبين حكمائه ِ  ومعلميه . وانسحب من القصر وذهب الى البرية وبقي في الخلاء اربعين سنة .ثم دعاه الله وناداه وارسله في مهمة ٍ عظيمة ٍ ثقيلة ٍ هامة . والله يسحبك جانبا ً من اعمالك ومسؤولياتك وواجباتك الى موضع ٍ خلاء للاستراحة والتأمل والاستعداد لخدمة ٍ أعظم . إصغي الى صوته ، ميّز دعوته ، اسمع كلامه . مهما كان الزحام ، مهما كان الضجيج ، مهما زاد العمل ، واخرج الى الخلاء ، استرح ، استعد . فالله يرسلك الآن الى مهمة ٍ جديدة .


----------



## fauzi (15 نوفمبر 2014)

1098 - حينما تتصل بأحد أحبائك في بلد ٍ آخر فغالبا ً ما تكون مكالمتك َ موضع ترحيب ٍ من قبل الآخرين ، وحينما تتصل بك زوجتك في عملك فغالبا ً ما تكون مكالمتها موضع ترحيب ٍ من زملائك حتى ولو كانوا منهمكين في اعمالهم . كذلك فإن الحديث مع الاشخاص الذين تهتم  لأمرهم غالبا ً ما يكون قيما ً ولا يشكل أي ازعاج ٍ بالنسبة لك ، اما مع الغرباء فقد يكون الأمر معكوسا ً تماما ً . ينبغي ان تكون الصلاة أشبه بالحديث مع الاحباء ، لكن الطريقة الوحيدة لتحقيق ذلك هي ان تتحدث مع الله بصورة ٍ دائمة ٍ وأن تخبره بكل شيء ، وكما يوضح الرسول بولس فس هذه الرسالة ضاربا ً المثل بنفسه ِ 

كولوسي 1 : 3 – 14 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة )

 3. نحمد الله أبا ربنا يسوع المسيح، كلما صلينا من أجلكم،
4. على ما بلغنا من إيمانكم بالمسيح يسوع ومحبتكم لجميع الإخوة القديسين
5. من أجل الرجاء الذي هيأه الله لكم في السماوات، وهو الرجاء الذي سمعتم به في كلام الحق، أي في البشارة
6. التي وصلت إليكم كما وصلت إلى العالم كله، فأخذت تثمر وتنتشر فيه كما تثمر وتنتشر بينكم منذ سمعتم بنعمة الله وعرفتموها حق المعرفة.
7. وهذا تعلمتموه من أبفراس ، رفيقنا الحبيب في العمل لله والخادم الأمين للمسيح عندكم.
8. وهو الذي أخبرنا بما أنتم عليه من محبة في الروح.
9. لذلك نصلي كل حين من أجلكم، منذ سمعنا ذلك عنكم، ونسأل الله أن يملأكم بمعرفة مشيئته وبالحكمة والفهم الروحي،
10. حتى تسلكوا في حياتكم كما يحق للرب ويرضيه كل الرضا وتثمروا كل عمل صالح وتنموا في معرفة الله،
11. متقوين بكل ما في قدرته المجيدة من قوة لتتحملوا فرحين كل شيء بثبات تام وصبر جميل،
12. شاكرين الآب لأنه جعلكم أهلا لأن تقاسموا القديسين ميراثهم في ملكوت النور.
13. فهو الذي نجانا من سلطان الظلام ونقلنا إلى ملكوت ابنه الحبيب،
14. فكان لنا فيه الفداء، أي غفران الخطايا.


لم يلتقي الرسول بولس قط بالمؤمنين في كولوسي ، لكنه كان يصلي باخلاص ٍ لاجلهم . والامر الملفت للنظر هنا هو انه لم يكن يصلي لهم بصورة ٍ عامة ٍ فحسب بل كان يصلي ايضا ً لاجل التفاصيل ، وكان يطلب من الله ان ينمّيهم في الفهم والحكمة والاعمال الصالحة لكي يعرفوا الله بصورة ٍ أفضل . وهكذا لم يكن الرسول بولس بشعر بالتردد او الخوف من الصلاة لاجل الغرباء . إن الاحتياجات وطلبات الصلاة تنهال علينا من جميع الاتجاهات ، فهناك  اشخاص ٌ نعرفهم معرفة ً سطحية ، وهناك اشخاص ٌ نعرفهم بالاسم او بالوجه فقط  ، وهناك من لا نعرفهم في الاصل ، ولكن مهما كانت احتياجات هؤلاء فإن الجميع يحتاجون بصورة ٍ اساسية للنمو في معرفة الله .
في المرة القادمة التي  تعرف فيها  عن احتياج احد الغرباء لا تنشغل بالصلاة لاجل امور ٍ أخرى بل صلي لأجل احتياج ذلك الشخص ولأجل نموه ِ في الفهم والحكمة ومعرفة الله .


----------



## fauzi (17 نوفمبر 2014)

1099 - يستخدم الكثيرون كلمة : ( اعرف ) للاشارة الى أي قدر ٍ  ولو ضئيل ٍ من المعرفة أو العلاقات . فقد يقول أحدهم : بالتأكيد أنا أعرف رامي ، في حين أن رامي هو صديق صديقه ِ وهو لا يعرف عنه شيء ٌ يُذكر . وقد يقول آخر بأنه يعرف عن سلعة ٍ ما لأنه صدف أن رأى اعلانا ً تجاريا ً عنها قبل بضعة ايام . لكن معنى كلمة : (  أعرف  ) كان مختلفا ً عند الرسول بولس ، فهو لم يكن يقصد بها مجرد الاطلاع السطحي او مجرد السماع عن الاشخاص او الاشياء . في هذا المقطع  من الكتاب المقدس يوضح الرسول بولس ما يعنيه بالتحديد حينما يقول انه يعرف شخصا ً ما 

فيلبي 3 : 4 – 14 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة )

4. مع أنه من حقي أن أعتمد عليها أنا أيضا. فإن ظن غيري أن من حقه أن يعتمد على أمور الجسد، فأنا أحق منه
5. لأني مختون في اليوم الثامن لمولدي، وأنا من بني إسرائيل، من عشيرة بنيامين، عبراني من العبرانيين. أما في الشريعة فأنا فريسي،
6. وفي الغيرة فأنا مضطهد الكنيسة، وفي التقوى حسب الشريعة فأنا بلا لوم.
7. ولكن ما كان لي من ربح، حسبته خسارة من أجل المسيح،
8. بل أحسب كل شيء خسارة من أجل الربح الأعظم، وهو معرفة المسيح يسوع ربي. من أجله خسرت كل شيء وحسبت كل شيء نفاية لأربح المسيح
9. وأكون فيه، فلا أتبرر بالشريعة، بل بالإيمان بالمسيح، وهو التبرير الذي يمنحه الله على أساس الإيمان.
10. فأعرف المسيح وأعرف القوة التي تجلت في قيامته وأشاركه في آلامه وأتشبه به في موته،
11. على رجاء قيامتي من بين الأموات.
12. ولا أدعي أني فزت بذلك أو بلغت الكمال ، بل أسعى لعلي أفوز بما لأجله فاز بي المسيح يسوع.
13. أيها الإخوة ، لا أعتبر أني فزت، ولكن يهمني أمر واحد وهو أن أنسى ما ورائي وأجاهد إلى الأمام ،
14. فأجري إلى الهدف ، للفوز بالجائزة التي هي دعوة الله السماوية في المسيح يسوع.


لقد حقق الرسول بولس الكثير في حياته ِ ، وما من شك ٍ أن غالبية الاشخاص يعتبرونه رجلا ً عظيما ً بحق . أما هو فقد كان ينظر الى جميع انجازاته ِ بأنها مجرد نفاية اذا ما قورنت بعظمة معرفته ِ بالرب يسوع المسيح ، فالعلاقة الشخصية مع الرب يسوع المسيح كانت أهم واثمن من أي شيء ٍ آخر عند الرسول بولس .
هناك الكثير من الأولويات التي يمكنها أن تسلبنا وقتنا : العائلة ، العمل ، الأصدقاء وبعض الاهداف والخطط . لكن تبقى علاقتنا مع الرب يسوع المسيح أهم من أي شيء ٍ آخر . فحتى لو ضغطت برنامجك اليومي قليلا ً لكي تقضي بضعة دقائق في الصلاة ، وحتى لو ضحيت ببعض الوقت الذي تقضيه مع اصدقائك من أجل دراسة كلمة الله ، وحتى لو تخليت عن بعض الخطط والمسرات في سبيل معرفة الرب يسوع ، فاعلم ان هذا ليس سوى  ثمن ٌ زهيد ٌ تدفعه مقابل هذه البركات والمكافئات العظيمة .


----------



## fauzi (18 نوفمبر 2014)

2000 - في عام 1989 تم هدم واحد ٍ من أهم الاسوار التي بُنيت في التاريخ . فقد تم بناء هذا الجدار ( حائط برلين ) لمنع مواطني برلين الشرقية من الفرار الى برلين الغربية . لكن مع انهيار الشيوعية لم يعد هذا الجدار لازما ً . وهكذا فإن هذا الشعب الذي كان مجزئا ً ذات يوم ٍ قد نال حريته ُ واصبح بامكانه ِ أن يتحد ثانية ً . وهذا هو ما حصل بالفعل في شهر تشرين الاول / اكتوبر من عام 1990 فصارت المانيا تُدعى جمهورية المانيا الاتحادية . قبل حوالي 2000 سنة من سقوط حائط برلين قام الرب يسوع المسيح بهدم اعظم سور ٍ عرفته البشرية وذلك من خلال موته ِ على الصليب . فقد كان الخطية تقف كالجدار العالي بين الانسان والله . لكن هذا لم يكن الحائط الوحيد الذي سقط في اليوم الذي صُلب فيه المسيح 

افسس 2 : 11 – 22 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة ) 
11. فاذكروا أنتم الذين كانوا غير يهود في أصلهم، أن اليهود الذين يعتبرون أنفسهم أهل الختان بفعل الأيدي في الجسد لا يعتبرونكم من أهل الختان.
12. واذكروا أنكم كنتم فيما مضى من دون المسيح، بعيدين عن رعية إسرائيل، غرباء عن عهود الله ووعده، لا رجاء لكم ولا إله في هذا العالم.
13. أما الآن، ففي المسيح يسوع صرتم قريبين بدم المسيح بعدما كنتم بعيدين.
14. فالمسيح هو سلامنا، جعل اليهود وغير اليهود شعبا واحدا وهدم الحاجز الذي يفصل بينهما،
15. أي العداوة، وألغى بجسده شريعة موسى بأحكامها ووصاياها ليخلق في شخصه من هاتين الجماعتين، بعدما أحل السلام بينهما، إنسانا واحدا جديدا
16. ويصلح بينهما وبين الله بصليبه، فقضى على العداوة وجعلهما جسدا واحدا.
17. جاء وبشركم بالسلام أنتم الذين كنتم بعيدين، كما بشر بالسلام الذين كانوا قريبين،
18. لأن لنا به جميعا سبيل الوصول إلى الآب في الروح الواحد.
19. فما أنتم بعد اليوم غرباء أو ضيوفا، بل أنتم مع القديسين رعية واحدة ومن أهل بيت الله،
20. بنيتم على أساس الرسل والأنبياء، وحجر الزاوية هو المسيح يسوع نفسه،
21. لأن به يتماسك البناء كله وينمو ليكون هيكلا مقدسا في الرب،
22. وبه أنتم أيضا مبنيون معا لتصيروا مسكنا لله في الروح.

كتب الرسول بولس عن هدم المسيح لحاجز العداوة بين اليهود والامم ، لكن الرب يسوع لم يأتي لتعزيز هذه الحواجز بل جاء لتقديم الخلاص لأي شخص ٍ يؤمن به ويثق به مخلّصا ً بما في ذلك الأمم . الا ان كثيرا ً من المؤمنين قد اقاموا حواجزا ً من شأنها ان تزرع بذور الخصام والفرقة في عائلة الله ، فقد ادت العقائد والطقوس وغيرها من الامور المتعلقة بالسلوكيات المقبولة وغير المقبولة الى فصل اعضاء الجسد عن بعضهم البعض .
بصفتنا اتباعا ً للمسيح يجب علينا ان لا نبني جدرانا ً فاصلة ً بيننا .


----------



## fauzi (19 نوفمبر 2014)

2001 - تعتمد الفرق الرياضية في نجاحها على قواعد اللعبة الرياضية التي تلعبها ، فالمدربون يراجعون هذه القواعد مع اللاعبين بصورة ٍ منتظمة ، والرياضيون الجيدون يمارسونها مرارا ً وتكرارا ً ، والرياضيون المحترفون يناضلون في سبيل اتقانها . وهكذا فالفائزون لا ينسون القواعد أو الأسس بل هم يبنون لعبتهم عليها تماما ً كما يبني البناؤون البيت على الاساسات . في هذه الرسالة الثانية يقوم الرسول بطرس  بدور المدرب ، فهو لا يريد للمؤمنين ان ينسوا أسس ايمانهم ، لهذا فهو يراجع معهم هذه الاسس 

رسالة بطرس الثانية 1 : 12 – 21 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة )
12. لذلك سأذكركم بهذه الأمور كل حين ، وإن كنتم تعرفونها وتثبتون في الحقيقة التي عندكم.
13. وأرى أنه من الحق، ما دمت في هذا المسكن الجسدي، أن أثير حماستكم بهذا التذكير،
14. وأنا أعرف أني سأفارق هذا المسكن عما قريب، كما أظهر لي ربنا يسوع المسيح.
15. فسأبذل جهدي لتتذكروا هذه الأمور كل حين بعد رحيلي.
16. فما اتبعنا نحن خرافات ملفقة حين أطلعناكم على قوة ربنا يسوع المسيح وعلى مجيئه، لأننا بعيوننا رأينا عظمته.
17. فإنه نال من الله الآب إكراما ومجدا حين جاءه من مجد الله تعالى صوت يقول: ((هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به رضيت))،
18. سمعنا نحن هذا الصوت آتيا من السماء، وكنا معه على الجبل المقدس.
19. فازداد يقيننا بكلام الأنبياء، وأنتم تفعلون حسنا إذا نظرتم إليه كأنه سراج منير يضيء في مكان مظلم، إلى أن يطلع النهار ويشرق كوكب الصبح في قلوبكم.
20. واعلموا قبل كل شيء أن لا أحد يقدر أن يفسر من عنده أية نبوءة في الكتب المقدسة،
21. لأن ما من نبوءة على الإطلاق جاءت بإرادة إنسان ، ولكن الروح القدس دفع بعض الناس إلى أن يتكلموا بكلام من عند الله.

كان الرسول بطرس قلقا ً على ايمان قرّائه ِ على المدى الطويل . وحيث انه كان يعرف انه سيستشهد قريبا ً فقد راح يراجع معهم اساسيات الإيمان على أمل ان ترسخ في ذهن كل واحد ٍ منهم . فقد أراد الرسول بطرس من قرائه ِ ان يفهموا رسالة الانجيل الاساسية ، وهو هدف ٌ يتطلب اعادة ً وتكرارا ً من اجل تحقيقه ِ ، فقد ارادهم أن يسمعوا مرارا ً وتكرارا ً أن الرب يسوع جاء لكي يموت من اجل خطاياهم ، وأنه قام في اليوم الثالث ، وانه اعطاهم حياة ً ابدية ، وانه سيرجع ذات يوم ٍ ليدين الأرض . فمن شأن معرفتهم  لهذه الحقائق الاساسية ان ترفعهم وتشدد ايمانهم .
من الجيد  بين الحين والآخر ان نراجع اساسيات ايماننا بالمسيح ، فالقيام بذلك يُنعش ذاكرتنا ويقوي ايماننا ويخلّصنا من أية اكاذيب روحية ٍ بدأنا نصدّقها  .
هل تتذكر اساسيات الايمان ؟ سواء أكنت تذكرها أم لا ،  احرص على مراجعة الاناجيل والرسائل بصورة ٍ منتظمة لكي تحافظ على لياقتك الروحية بصورة ٍ دائمة .


----------



## fauzi (20 نوفمبر 2014)

2002 - الصغير يقول للكبير : انت من الجيل القديم ولا تفهم هذه الامور . والكبير يقول للصغير : حسنا ً دعنى اخبرك كيف كانت الامور حينما كنت ُ في مثل عمرك . التواضع هي احدى الكلمات الرئيسية في الاصحاح الاخير من رسالة بطرس الاولى ، ومع ذلك نادرا ً ما يكون التواضع هو الصفة المهيمنة على العلاقة بين الشباب والكبار ، لذلك سواء أكنت شابا ً أو شيخا ً حاول ان تفحص نفسك وترى  ما اذا كنت متواضعا ً ام لا  

رسالة بطرس الاولى 5 : 1 – 11 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة )

1. فالشيوخ الذين بينكم، أعظهم أنا الشيخ مثلهم والشاهد لآلام المسيح ومن له نصيب في المجد الذي يوشك أن يتجلى:
2. ارعوا قطيع الله الذي وكل إليكم واحرسوه طوعا لا كرها، لوجه الله، لا رغبة في مكسب خسيس، بل لما فيكم من حمية.
3. ولا تتسلطوا على الذين هم في رعيتكم، بل كونوا قدوة للقطيع.
4. ومتى ظهر راعي الرعاة تنالون إكليلا من المجد لا يذبل.
5. كذلك أيها الشبان، اخضعوا للشيوخ. والبسوا جميعا ثوب التواضع في معاملة بعضكم لبعض، لأن الله يكابر المتكبرين وينعم على المتواضعين.
6. فتواضعوا تحت يد الله القادرة ليرفعكم في حينه،
7. وألقوا عليه جميع همكم فإنه يعنى بكم.
8. كونوا قنوعين ساهرين. إن إبليس خصمكم كالأسد الزائر يرود في طلب فريسة له،
9. فقاوموه راسخين في الإيمان، عالمين أن إخوتكم المنتشرين في العالم يعانون الآلام نفسها.
10. وإذا تألمتم قليلا، فإن إله كل نعمة، الإله الذي دعاكم إلى مجده الأبدي في المسيح، هو الذي يعافيكم ويثبتكم ويقويكم ويجعلكم راسخين .
11. له العزة أبد الدهور. آمين.


كان اختلاف الاعمار بين المؤمنين في الكنيسة الاولى يشكل تحديا كبيرا ً للكنيسة ، فالمؤمنون الكبار يمتلكون حكمة ً يريدون ان يشاركوا بها الآخرين لكن الشباب لم يكونوا راغبين في سماعهم او اتباعهم ، لهذا يقول الرسول بطرس لقرائه انهم يستطيعون حل هذه المشكلة عن طريق تشجيع الكبار على المبادرة ، فالامر يتطلب تواضعا ً من كلا الطرفين ، فينبغي على الشباب ان يخضعوا للشيوخ وينبغي على الشيوخ ان يحترموا الشباب . غالبا ً ما تكون خطوط الاتصال بين جيل الكبار وجيل الصغار مشوشة لكن تواضع الطرفين اتجاه بعضهم البعض يعمل على ازالة هذا التشويش فتصبح خطوط الاتصال واضحة ً ، فالكبرياء لا يفعل شيئا ً سوى تدمير الاتصال بين الاجيال أما التواضع فيفتح خطوط الاتصال بينهما 
انظر الى من يكبرونك في السن باعتبارهم قادة ً ومرشدين لك . اطلب رأيهم ونصيحتهم وخذ نصائحهم بعين الاعتبار واسمح لهم بالقيادة حيثما كان ذلك ممكنا ً . في الوقت ذاته لا تنظر نظرة ازدراء ٍ او استخفاف لمن هم اصغر منك سنا ً  بسبب افتقارهم للحكمة التي كنت انت نفسك تفتقر اليها ذات يوم .


----------



## fauzi (24 نوفمبر 2014)

2003 - يعتمد التعليم الفعال على الامثلة التطبيقية . ورغم اننا نستطيع ان  نعرف كيفية عمل اي شيء ٍ عن طريق القراءة عنه الا ان التعليمات والمفاهيم  لا ترسخ عادة في اذهاننا الا حينما نرى التطبيق العملي لها . فالمعلم يقول : راقبوني ، وعندها فاننا نتعلم . كذلك قد يكون عيش الحياة المسيحية امرا ً صعبا ً على الادراك والفهم من خلال قراءة دليل التعليمات فقط . لهذا فإن الرسول بولس يحض تيطس على ان يعيش الحياة المسيحية امام كل شخص ٍ يلتقي به . فيجب عليه ان يكون مثالا ً حيا ً على كيفية العيش لاجل المسيح 

تيطس 2 : 1 – 12 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة ) 
1. أما أنت فتكلم بما يوافق التعليم الصحيح .
2. علم الكبار أن يتحلوا باليقظة والوقار والرصانة ، وبسلامة الإيمان والمحبة والصبر.
3. وعلم العجائز كذلك أن يتصرفن كما يليق بنساء يسلكن طريق القداسة، غير نمامات ولا مدمنات للخمر، هاديات للخير،
4. يعلمن الشابات محبة أزواجهن وأولادهن ،
5. متعقلات عفيفات يحسن العناية ببيوتهن ، مطيعات لأزواجهن، لئلا يستهين أحد بكلام الله.
6. وكذلك عظ الشبان ليكونوا متعقلين .
7. وكن أنت نفسك قدوة لهم في العمل الصالح، ورزينا ومنزها في تعليمك .
8. وليكن كلامك صحيحا لا يناله لوم ، فيخزى خصمك ولا يجد سوءا فينا.
9. وعلم العبيد أن يطيعوا أسيادهم وينالوا رضاهم في كل شيء ، وأن لا يخالفوهم
10. ولا يسرقوا منهم شيئا، بل يظهروا لهم كل أمانة، فيعظموا في كل شيء تعاليم الله مخلصنا.
11. فنعمة الله، ينبوع الخلاص لجميع البشر، ظهرت
12. لتعلمنا أن نمتنع عن الكفر وشهوات هذه الدنيا لنعيش بتعقل وصلاح وتقوى في العالم الحاضر،


يحض الرسول بولس تيطس على ان يكون قدوة ً حسنة ً لمن هم حوله ،  وأن يجعل حياته ُ مثالا ً حيا ً للحق والتعليم الذي يعلّمه للآخرين . فبما ان تيطس كان واعظا ً فهذا يعني انه يتحمل مسؤولية ً كبيرة . فجزء ٌ من عمله ِ لا يتعلق بالكلام . فبصفته قائدا ً كان ينبغي عليه ان يبين للآخرين كيفية السير في طريق الايمان بصورة ٍ عملية ٍ عوضا ً عن الاكتفاء بالوعظ عن هذا الموضوع . 
لا شيء يترك تأثيرا ً علينا من الأمثلة الحية ، فأن يقول الاب لابنائه ان ينظفوا اسنانهم يختلف تمام الاختلاف عن ان يكون الاب والام مثالا ً حيا ً امام اولادهم في تنظيف اسنانهم . فحينما يرى الابناء هذا المثال الحي امامهم سوف يبدأون في تعلم هذه المهارة . كذلك فإن الاستماع الى احدهم وهو يقول ان المسيح هو رقم واحد في حياته ِ يختلف تمام الاختلاف عن رؤيته ِ يعيش هذه العبارة بالفعل من خلال قيمه ِ وخياراته ِ والتزامه ِ


----------



## fauzi (25 نوفمبر 2014)

2004 - يعرف مدربوا الفرق الرياضية انه ينبغي على اللاعبين المبتدئين ان يتمرنوا كثيرا ً على رمي الكرات والتقاطها قبل ان يسمحوا لهم بالمشاركة  في المباريات . وما من شك ٍ انه ينبغي على الآباء والامهات ان يتحملوا ساعات  طويلة ً من الاصوات المزعجة قبل ان يبدأوا في التمتع بالالحان الجميلة التي يعزفها ابنائهم على الآلات الموسيقية . إن هذا المبدأ ينطبق على النمو الروحي ايضا ً ، فلا يمكن للمؤمنين ان يصبحوا افضل أي مشابهين للمسيح دون ان يدرسوا كلمة الله ودون ان يطبقوها على حياتهم بصورة ٍ دائمة ومستمرة 

2 تيموثاوس 3 : 14 – 17 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة ) 
14. فاثبت أنت على ما تعلمته علم اليقين عارفا عمن أخذته.
15. فأنت منذ طفولتك عرفت الكتب المقدسة القادرة على أن تزودك بالحكمة التي تهدي إلى الخلاص في الإيمان بالمسيح يسوع.
16. فالكتاب كله من وحي الله، يفيد في التعليم والتفنيد والتقويم والتأديب في البر،
17. ليكون رجل الله كاملا مستعدا لكل عمل صالح.

2 تيموثاوس 4 : 1 – 8 
1. أناشدك أمام الله والمسيح يسوع الذي سيدين الأحياء والأموات عند ظهوره ومجيء ملكوته
2. أن تبشر بكلام الله وتلح في إعلانه بوقته أو بغير وقته ، وأن توبخ وتنذر وتعظ صابرا كل الصبر في التعليم.
3. فسيجيء وقت لا يحتمل فيه الناس التعليم الصحيح ، بل يتبعون أهواءهم ويتخذون معلمين يكلمونهم بما يطرب آذانهم،
4. منصرفين عن سماع الحق إلى سماع الخرافات.
5. فكن أنت متيقظا في كل الأحوال، واشترك في الآلام واعمل عمل المبشر وقم بخدمتك خير قيام.
6. أما أنا فذبيحة يراق دمها وساعة رحيلي اقتربت.
7. جاهدت الجهاد الحسن وأتممت شوطي وحافظت على الإيمان،
8. والآن ينتظرني إكليل البر الذي سيكافئني به الرب الديان العادل في ذلك اليوم، لا وحدي ، بل جميع الذين يشتاقون إلى ظهوره.

إن الكثير من الدراسة والتعلم الذي نقوم به خلال حياتنا انما يهدف الى زيادة ذكائنا او توسيع معرفتنا . لكننا سنحقق هذا كله من خلال دراستنا للكتاب المقدس ، رغم ان هذا ليس هو  السبب الرئيسي الذي لاجله اعطانا الله كلمته ُ ، فالله يريدنا أن نغير افكارنا وتصرفاتنا وشخصياتنا ، وللاسف الشديد فإن الكثيرين يستخدمون معرفتهم بالكتاب المقدس لا لشيء ٍ آخر سوى كسب المجادلات واثبات معرفتهم وذكائهم . لكن الى جانب تضييعهم للهدف الحقيقي من اكتساب هذه المعرفة فانهم يصبحون اشخاصا ً أسوأ من ذي قبل وذلك بسبب وقوعهم في فخ الكبرياء .
ادرس الكتاب المقدس لكي تعرف كيف  ينبغي عليك ان تحيا وليس لكي تكسب مجادلة ً أو لكي تُظهر بأنك تفوق الآخرين في المعرفة . اسْع َ لمعرفة المسيح وتعلم ان تفعل الصلاح .


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2014)

2005 - من حين ٍ لآخر تعرض لنا نشرات الاخبار قصصا ً غريبة ً جدا ً يصعب تصديقها . فهناك خبر يقول بأن مسمارا ً طويلا ً دخل في جمجمة أحد العمال لكنه لم يعاني من اية اضرار ٍ صحية . وهناك خبر آخر يقول إن احدى السيدات أصيبت يستة عيارات نارية اثناء سرقة أحد البنوك وهي ما تزال على قيد الحياة . لكن كيف يمكنك ان تعرف ما اذا كانت هذه القصص صحيحة ً أم لا ؟ في غالبية الاحيان لا يمكنك التأكد من صحة القصة لذلك ينبغي عليك أن تثق بمصدرها . في هذه القراءة من الكتاب المقدس يسرد الرسول يوحنا قصة ً يشك بعض المؤمنين أحيانا ً في صحتها : انها قصة الخلاص ، فهو يشرح لقرائه ِ كيف يمكنهم ا  يعرفوا   ما اذا كانوا مخلّصين بالفعل أم لا 


1يوحنا 5 : 1 – 15 
1. كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ فَقَدْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ. وَكُلُّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ الْوَالِدَ يُحِبُّ الْمَوْلُودَ مِنْهُ أَيْضاً.
2. بِهَذَا نَعْرِفُ أَنَّنَا نُحِبُّ أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ: إِذَا أَحْبَبْنَا اللهَ وَحَفِظْنَا وَصَايَاهُ.
3. فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ: أَنْ نَحْفَظَ وَصَايَاهُ. وَوَصَايَاهُ لَيْسَتْ ثَقِيلَةً،
4. لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ يَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ. وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْغَلَبَةُ الَّتِي تَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ: إِيمَانُنَا.
5. مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ؟
6. هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي أَتَى بِمَاءٍ وَدَمٍ، يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ. لاَ بِالْمَاءِ فَقَطْ، بَلْ بِالْمَاءِ وَالدَّمِ. وَالرُّوحُ هُوَ الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ، لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ.
7. فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ.
8. وَالَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الرُّوحُ، وَالْمَاءُ، وَالدَّمُ. وَالثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ فِي الْوَاحِدِ.
9. إِنْ كُنَّا نَقْبَلُ شَهَادَةَ النَّاسِ فَشَهَادَةُ اللهِ أَعْظَمُ، لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ شَهَادَةُ اللهِ الَّتِي قَدْ شَهِدَ بِهَا عَنِ ابْنِهِ.
10. مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللهِ فَعِنْدَهُ الشَّهَادَةُ فِي نَفْسِهِ. مَنْ لاَ يُصَدِّقُ اللهَ فَقَدْ جَعَلَهُ كَاذِباً، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِالشَّهَادَةِ الَّتِي قَدْ شَهِدَ بِهَا اللهُ عَنِ ابْنِهِ.
11. وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الشَّهَادَةُ: أَنَّ اللهَ أَعْطَانَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَهَذِهِ الْحَيَاةُ هِيَ فِي ابْنِهِ.
12. مَنْ لَهُ الاِبْنُ فَلَهُ الْحَيَاةُ، وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ ابْنُ اللهِ فَلَيْسَتْ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ.
13. كَتَبْتُ هَذَا إِلَيْكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لَكُمْ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَلِكَيْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ.
14. وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الثِّقَةُ الَّتِي لَنَا عِنْدَهُ: أَنَّهُ إِنْ طَلَبْنَا شَيْئاً حَسَبَ مَشِيئَتِهِ يَسْمَعُ لَنَا.
15. وَإِنْ كُنَّا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ مَهْمَا طَلَبْنَا يَسْمَعُ لَنَا، نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ لَنَا الطِّلْبَاتِ الَّتِي طَلَبْنَاهَا مِنْهُ.


كيف لنا نحن ان نتيقن من اننا قد  نلنا الحياة الابدية ؟ يجيبنا الرسول يوحنا على هذا السؤال بالقول : ثقوا بالرب يسوع المسيح ، فيسوع هو ابن الله الوحيد الذي جاء كانسان ومات لكي يدفع اجرة خطايانا وقام من الموت في اليوم الثالث . وهكذا فإن العمل العظيم الذي قام به الرب يسوع على الصليب يعطيه الحق والسلطان في أن يغفر لكل من يعترفون بخطاياهم له . وهكذا فإن كل من يؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح ينال الحياة الابدية .
في المرة القادمة التي تشعر فيها بأنك لست متأكدا ً من خلاصك َ ، أعد تأكيد ثقتك بالرب يسوع المسيح .


[YOUTUBE]s5n4qNgwAJA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (29 نوفمبر 2014)

2006 - تبدو بعض الاشياء في الحياة جيدة جدا لدرجة يصعب رفضها فعلى سبيل المثال غالبا ما يأتي موسم الحسومات او التنزيلات  الهائلة في المحلات في الوقت الذي لا نملك فيه مالا  . وفي اوقات كهذه ِ يُصبح من السهل علينا ان نجد المبررات لصرف المزيد من المال . وماذا عن الانغماس في تناول الاطعمة غير الصحية ؟ فيبدو ان مثل هذه العزائم والولائم لا تأتي الا حينما نتخذ قرارنا بالبدء بالحمية الغذائية . إن هذا المبدأ نفسه ينطبق على الخطية ، فاتخاذ الناس لقرار اتبّاع الرب يسوع المسيح لا يعني بالضرورة ان التجارب ستتوقف 

سفر الرؤيا 2 : 18 – 29
18. وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ الْكَنِيسَةِ الَّتِي فِي ثَِيَاتِيرَا: «هَذَا يَقُولُهُ ابْنُ اللهِ، الَّذِي لَهُ عَيْنَانِ كَلَهِيبِ نَارٍ، وَرِجْلاَهُ مِثْلُ النُّحَاسِ النَّقِيِّ.
19. أَنَا عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ وَمَحَبَّتَكَ وَخِدْمَتَكَ وَإِيمَانَكَ وَصَبْرَكَ، وَأَنَّ أَعْمَالَكَ الأَخِيرَةَ أَكْثَرُ مِنَ الأُولَى.
20. لَكِنْ عِنْدِي عَلَيْكَ قَلِيلٌ: أَنَّكَ تُسَيِّبُ الْمَرْأَةَ إِيزَابَلَ الَّتِي تَقُولُ إِنَّهَا نَبِيَّةٌ، حَتَّى تُعَلِّمَ وَتُغْوِيَ عَبِيدِي أَنْ يَزْنُوا وَيَأْكُلُوا مَا ذُبِحَ لِلأَوْثَانِ.
21. وَأَعْطَيْتُهَا زَمَاناً لِكَيْ تَتُوبَ عَنْ زِنَاهَا وَلَمْ تَتُبْ.
22. هَا أَنَا أُلْقِيهَا فِي فِرَاشٍ، وَالَّذِينَ يَزْنُونَ مَعَهَا فِي ضِيقَةٍ عَظِيمَةٍ، إِنْ كَانُوا لاَ يَتُوبُونَ عَنْ أَعْمَالِهِمْ.
23. وَأَوْلاَدُهَا أَقْتُلُهُمْ بِالْمَوْتِ. فَسَتَعْرِفُ جَمِيعُ الْكَنَائِسِ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ الْفَاحِصُ الْكُلَى وَالْقُلُوبَِ، وَسَأُعْطِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِ.
24. وَلَكِنَّنِي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ وَلِلْبَاقِينَ فِي ثَِيَاتِيرَا، كُلِّ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ هَذَا التَّعْلِيمُ، وَالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا أَعْمَاقَ الشَّيْطَانِ، كَمَا يَقُولُونَ، إِنِّي لاَ أُلْقِي عَلَيْكُمْ ثِقْلاً آخَرَ،
25. وَإِنَّمَا الَّذِي عِنْدَكُمْ تَمَسَّكُوا بِهِ إِلَى أَنْ أَجِيءَ.
26. وَمَنْ يَغْلِبُ وَيَحْفَظُ أَعْمَالِي إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ فَسَأُعْطِيهِ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى الأُمَمِ،
27. فَيَرْعَاهُمْ بِقَضِيبٍ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ، كَمَا تُكْسَرُ آنِيَةٌ مِنْ خَزَفٍ، كَمَا أَخَذْتُ أَنَا أَيْضاً مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي ،
28. وَأُعْطِيهِ كَوْكَبَ الصُّبْحِ.
29. مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ مَا يَقُولُهُ الرُّوحُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ».


في هذا القسم من سفر الرؤيا يوبخ الرسول يوحنا مؤمني كنيسة ثَِيَاتِيرَا على تهاونهم مع الفساد الاخلاقي في كنيستهم . لم يسبق ان كانت تجربة التخفيف من تأثيرات مشاكل الفساد الاخلاقي اعظم مما عليه الآن ، فنحن نرى الجميع تقريبا ً ينظرون الى العلاقات الجنسية خارج اطار الزواج باعتبارها واحدة من حرياتهم الشخصية وحقا ً من حقوقهم . فهم يبررون ذلك بقولهم : إن لم يكن الكبار يملكون  الحرية في ممارسة الجنس باختيارهم فمن اذن يملك الحرية في القيام بذلك . لكن الله وضع الجنس ليكون رباطا ً حميما ً بين الزوج والزوجة فقط .
حافظ على عفتك كما تحافظ على جوهرة ٍ ثمينة ٍ في حوزتك . فكيفية تعبيرك عن رجولتك َ او انوثتك ِ أمر ٌ  في غاية الأهمية . لذلك حافظ على طهارتك لاجل المسيح ولاجل الغرض الذي اوجدك الله لتحقيقه .


----------



## fauzi (30 نوفمبر 2014)

2007 - افترض انك فزت بجائزة نوبل او اية جائزة ٍ قيمة ٍ أخرى ، هل ستشعر بأنك جدير ٌ بمثل هذه الجائزة ؟ وما الذي ستفعله بكل الثناء والمديح الذي ستحظى به ؟ بعد ذلك افترض انك بعد زوال تأثير الصدمة عليك ان تلك الجائزة سُحبت منك لسبب ٍ أو لآخر ، فقد قررت اللجنة المانحة لتلك الجائزة بأنك لست اهلا ً لاستلامها . كيف سيكون شعورك في تلك اللحظة ؟ 

سفر الرؤيا 4 : 1 – 11 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة )
1. ثم رأيت بابا مفتوحا في السماء، وسمعت الصوت الأول الذي خاطبني من قبل كأنه البوق يقول: «اصعد إلى هنا لأريك ما لا بد من حدوثه بعد ذلك«.
2. وفي الحال اختطفني الروح، وإذا عرش في السماء، وعلى العرش واحد
3. يبدو كأنه اليشب والعقيق الأحمر، وحول العرش قوس قزح في مثل لون الزمرد.
4. ويحيط بالعرش أربعة وعشرون عرشا، وعلى العروش أربعة وعشرون شيخا يلبسون ثيابا بيضاء وعلى رؤوسهم أكاليل من ذهب.
5. ويخرج من العرش برق وأصوات ورعد، وتتقد أمامه سبعة مشاعل هي أرواح الله السبعة،
6. وقدام العرش ما يشبه بحرا شفافا مثل البلور، وفي وسط العرش وحوله أربعة كائنات حية مرصعة بالعيون من قدام ومن خلف:
7. الكائن الحي الأول يشبه الأسد، والكائن الحي الثاني يشبه العجل، والكائن الحي الثالث له وجه كوجه الإنسان، والكائن الحي الرابع يشبه النسر الطائر.
8. ولكل كائن حي من هذه الكائنات الحية الأربعة ستة أجنحة مرصعة بالعيون من حولها ومن داخلها وهي لا تنقطع عن التسبيح ليل نهار: قدوس، قدوس، قدوس الرب الإله القدير كان وكائن ويأتي«.
9. وكلما سبح الكائنات الحية الأربعة تسابيح التمجيد والإكرام والحمد للجالس على العرش والحي إلى أبد الدهور،
10. ركع الأربعة والعشرون شيخا أمام الجالس على العرش، وسجدوا للحي إلى أبد الدهور وألقوا أكاليلهم عند العرش وهم يقولون:
11. »يا ربنا وإلهنا، لك يحق المجد والإكرام والقدرة لأنك خلقت الأشياء كلها، وهي بمشيئتك كانت ووجدت«.


في رؤيا الرسول يوحنا للعرش الذي في السماء شهد يوحنا الشيوخ الاربعة والعشرين وهم يسجدون لله ويطرحون اكاليل الذهب التي كانت على رؤوسهم أمامه ُ ويعلنون ان الرب مستحق ٌ أن يأخذ المجد والاكرام والقدرة . فبسبب عظمة الله وجد هؤلاء الشيوخ انفسهم يندفعون ويطرحون اكاليل الذهب خاصتهم عند قدمي الرب يسوع المسيح . وكيف لا يفعلون ذلك ، فما فعله الرب يسوع ليكون مستحقا ً للمجد والكرامة والقدرة يفوق استيعاب جميع البشر . أليست ولادة يسوع خير دليل ٍ وبرهان ٍ على ذلك  حينما اخلى يسوع خالق الكل نفسه ُ وجاء لهذه الارض كطفل ٍ صغير يعيش في بيئة ٍ بسيطة مع حقيقة انتصاره ِ على الخطية والموت ؟ 
أعط ِ الله ما يستحقه من مجد ٍ واكرام . اسجد له واعبده بخشوع تماما ً  كما فعل الاربعة والعشرون شيخا ً .


----------



## fauzi (1 ديسمبر 2014)

2008 من السهل علينا ان نقع في فخ الانشغال بالتفاصيل المملة لحياتنا . وهكذا فاننا نغوص في مشاكلنا ونصبح اشخاصا ً متذمرين . وفجأة ً يحدث شيئا ً يبكّت ضمائرنا حينما نسمع عن شخص ٍ عانى الكثير او مات شهيدا ً بسبب ايمانه ِ بالمسيح ، وعندها تصبح معاناتنا تافهة ً بالمقارنة مع معاناة ذلك الشخص ، فنتوقف ونطرح السؤال التالي : ماذا عسانا ان نفعل في موقف ٍ كهذا ؟ لنقرأ ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس :

سفر الرؤيا 6 : 9 – 17 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة )
9. ولما فض الحمل الختم الخامس، رأيت تحت المذبح نفوس المذبوحين في سبيل كلمة الله والشهادة التي شهدوها.
10. فصرخوا بأعلى صوتهم: «إلى متى، أيها السيد القدوس الحق، لا تدين سكان الأرض وتنتقم منهم لدمائنا؟«
11. فنال كل واحد منهم ثوبا أبيض، وقيل لهم أن ينتظروا قليلا إلى أن يكتمل عدد رفاقهم العبيد وإخوتهم الذين سيقتلون مثلهم.
12. ثم رأيت الحمل يفض الختم السادس، وإذا زلزال عظيم يقع، والشمس تسود كثوب الحداد، والقمر كله يصير مثل الدم،
13. وكواكب الفضاء تتساقط إلى الأرض كما يتساقط ثمر التينة الفج إذا هزتها ريح عاصفة،
14. والسماء تنطوي طي اللفافة، والجبال والجزر كلها تتزحزح من أماكنها،
15. وملوك الأرض وعظماؤها وأقوياؤها وأغنياؤها وزعماؤها وعبيدها وأحرارها كلهم يلجأون إلى المغاور وبين صخور الجبال،
16. وهم يقولون للجبال والصخور: «اسقطي علينا وأخفينا عن وجه الجالس على العرش وعن غضب الحمل.
17. جاء يوم غضبهما العظيم، فمن يقوى على الثبات؟«


بعد ان قام الحمل ( المسيح ) بفتح الختم الخامس رأى الرسول يوحنا ارواح الشهداء الذين سُفكت دمائهم بسبب شهادتهم عن المسيح . فقد أُستشهد هؤلاء في سبيل كلمة الله والشهادة التي شهدوها ، وراحوا يصرخون الى الله طالبين منه ان يُجري العدل وان ينتقم لدمائهم ،  لكن الرب يسوع يخبرهم ان يصبروا وينتظروا الى ان ينضم اليهم الآخرون الذين سيستشهدون بسبب ايمانهم ايضا ً . على النقيض من هؤلاء القديسين فاننا نسعى أحيانا ً  للانتقام بسبب اتفه اشكال الظلم التي قد تقع  علينا . فإن قام شرطي المرور بتحرير مخالفة ٍ لنا ، وإن سخر منا أحد الاشخاص ، وإن شكك احدهم في دوافعنا فاننا نثور ونغضب ونرغب في ان تحل عليهم لعنة السماء ، لكن ما أتفه هذه الاسباب بالمقارنة مع سبب هؤلاء الرجال والنساء الذين اٌستشهدوا في سبيل الرب يسوع المسيح ؟ 
عش هادئا ً مطمئنا ً وواثقا ً  بأن الله عادل ٌ وصالح ٌ بالتمام . فهو لا ينسى ابدا ً أي ألم ٍ يصيب أحد اولاده ِ بسبب ايمانه ِ وصلاحه ِ ، بل هو يعرف كل شيء ٍ وسوف يسوّي جميع الحسابات  في يوم ٍ ما . لا تحاول أن تُجري العدل بنفسك ، بل انتظر ان يقوم الله بذلك بطريقته ِ وبتوقيته ِ هو .


----------



## fauzi (2 ديسمبر 2014)

2009 -  على كتف كل انسان احمال ٌ ثقيلة كثيرة تُتعب الكتفين وتثقّل القدمين . ويسير كل منا يصعد جبل الحياة اليومية وهو يئن  وينوء تحت أحماله . والكثير من تلك الاحمال يصعب التخلص منها والقائها بعيدا ً عن اكتافنا . هموم ٌ ومتاعب ، آلام ٌ ومصائب ، المرض الذي أعاني منه منذ زمن . مسؤوليات الاسرة واحتياجاتها الكثيرة ، الضغوط المادية الثقيلة ، الوحدة وغياب الأهل والاصحاب ، الاغتراب والبعد عن البلد والوطن ، انتقال الاحباء ولوعة الفراق وقسوة الترمل أو اليُتم . اثقال ٌ واحمال ٌ لا ينجو منها انسان ،  تؤلم الكتف وتوهن الجسد . ونسير نجر الاقدام زاحفين في معاناة ٍ وأنين وتثاقل صاعدين الجبل . وننظر حولنا في استنجاد ٍ واسترحام نبحث عن معين فنجد ان الكل يحتاج الى العون . ثم نسمع الصوت ، صوتا ً قويا ً فتيا ً عفيا ً يقول :  
" تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ. " ( متى 11 : 28 ) 
وما ان يطرق القول آذاننا حتى تهتز قلوبنا فرحا ً وترتخي اجسادنا طربا ً . نُسرع الخطى ونتقدم الى ذاك الذي يدعونا ، نذهب اليه . نجده فاتحا ً ذراعيه لنا ، ثم يمد يديه ويرفع عنا احمالنا الثقيلة . يأخذ الاثقال جميعها ليحملها ثم يقدّم لنا بدلا ً عنها نيرا ً خفيفا ً . وبوجهه الباسم يقول : 
"  اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي ، لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ ، فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ.
لأَنَّ نِيرِي هَيِّنٌ وَحِمْلِي خَفِيفٌ». " ( متى 11 : 29 ، 30 ) 
البعض يتردد ويتسائل : لماذا نحمل النير ، كفانا احمال ؟ النير ليس حملا ً ، النير على الكتف لا يثقّله  ، لا يتعبه ، النير لا  يُحمل ، النير يَحمل ، النير لا يُثقّل ، النير يرفع الثقل ، النير على الكتف كالجناحين على كتف الطائر ترفعان الطائر الى اعلى . نير الرب يستقر على كتفك لا ليثقّله بل ليحمل ثقلك . حين تتبادل مع الرب ، حين تُلقي عليه اثقالك وتأخذ نيره ، يحمل احمالك على كتفيه ويسوّي على كتفيك نيره ، فيحملك النير الى اعلى ، تطير ، تسبح في سماء الشركة مع الله . تخف وتضعف جاذبية الارض عليك وترتفع . يرفعك نير الرب الى فوق حيث لا أثقال ولا احمال . 
" أَلْقِ عَلَى الرَّبِّ هَمَّكَ فَهُوَ يَعُولُكَ. " ( مزمور 55 : 22 ) استلم من الرب نيره وهو يرفعك ، سيكون لك  جناحي حمامة وتطير وتستريح .


----------



## fauzi (3 ديسمبر 2014)

2010 - بين الحين والآخر تعرض لنا نشرات الاخبار تقريرا ً عن شخص ٍ يتخذ موقفا ً معارضا ً لاحد اشكال العنف أو الظلم  ، ورغم ان محاولات هذا الشخص قد تبدو عديمة الجدوى الا انه يستمر بالوقوف بثبات ٍ دفاعا ً عن رأيه ِ  وعن موقفه ِ ، وفي بعض الاحيان فإنه ينجح في تحقيق هدفه ِ 

سفر الرؤيا 11 : 3 – 12 
3 وسأعطي لشاهدي، فيتنبآن ألفا ومئتين وستين يوما، لابسين مسوحا

4 هذان هما الزيتونتان والمنارتان القائمتان أمام رب الأرض

5 وإن كان أحد يريد أن يؤذيهما، تخرج نار من فمهما وتأكل أعداءهما. وإن كان أحد يريد أن يؤذيهما، فهكذا لا بد أنه يقتل

6 هذان لهما السلطان أن يغلقا السماء حتى لا تمطر مطرا في أيام نبوتهما، ولهما سلطان على المياه أن يحولاها إلى دم، وأن يضربا الأرض بكل ضربة كلما أرادا

7 ومتى تمما شهادتهما ، فالوحش الصاعد من الهاوية سيصنع معهما حربا ويغلبهما ويقتلهما

8 وتكون جثتاهما على شارع المدينة العظيمة التي تدعى روحيا سدوم ومصر، حيث صلب ربنا أيضا

9 وينظر أناس من الشعوب والقبائل والألسنة والأمم جثتيهما ثلاثة أيام ونصفا، ولا يدعون جثتيهما توضعان في قبور

10 ويشمت بهما الساكنون على الأرض ويتهللون ، ويرسلون هدايا بعضهم لبعض لأن هذين النبيين كانا قد عذبا الساكنين على الأرض

11 ثم بعد الثلاثة الأيام والنصف، دخل فيهما روح حياة من الله، فوقفا على أرجلهما. ووقع خوف عظيم على الذين كانوا ينظرونهما

12 وسمعوا صوتا عظيما من السماء قائلا لهما: اصعدا إلى ههنا. فصعدا إلى السماء في السحابة، ونظرهما أعداؤهما


واجه هذان الشاهدان معارضة ً قوية ً لانهما كانا يُخبران كل شخص ٍ عن الخطية والتوبة والدينونة القادمة ، وقد جائت المعارضة من كل شخص  ٍ وليست من الاغلبية الساحقة أو الاقلية ذات النفوذ . كما ان هذه المعارضة اشتملت على العنف . وحالما رفع الله عنايته ُ عن هذين الشاهدين ، قام الناس بقتلهما والاحتفال بموتهما . ورغم ان هذين الشاهدين كانا على صواب الا أن الناس لم يصغوا اليهما . 
إن كنت الشخص الوحيد الذي يتمسك بوجهة نظر الله فهذا لا يعني على الاطلاق ان وجهة النظر هذه خاطئة ، فقد تكون الاغلبية هي المخطئة فردا ً فردا ً . وإن كان الأمر كذلك فلن تستفيد من وجودك بينهم إن كانوا يعتبرونك على خطأ ويعتبرون انفسهم على صواب . أما إن حاولت البقاء مع امثال هؤلاء فلن تجني سوى الاحباط والفشل . وفي حالة هذين الشاهدين كان العالم كله على خطأ .
دافع عن الحق حتى ولو كانت هناك فئة ٌ قليلة ٌ تشاركك قناعاتك ، فالحق المتعلق بالله سيبقى ثابتا ً حتى ولو كنت انت الشخص الوحيد الذي تدافع عنه .


----------



## fauzi (4 ديسمبر 2014)

2011 - منذ صباه وشبابه كان يشوع يتبع موسى . كان يراه قائدا ً له وللشعب ، نبي الله وكليمه . في الصباح الباكر كان يراه امامه فيتبعه ويسير خلفه ، وفي المساء المتأخر كان يودعه ويرقد مطمئنا ً لوجوده . ومات موسى ، مات ودُفن في قبر لا يعرف مكانه أحد . خطف الموت القائد والنبي والزعيم ، خطف الرجاء ، خطف الأمل الذي كان يعيش عليه ليصل الى ارض الموعد . كيف يسير ؟. من يتيع ؟ اختفى النور الذي يُبصر به ، اختفى المرشد الذي يسير خلفه ، الموت الاسود أخذه . وبكى الشعب ، بكى الشيوخ والشباب ، الرجال والنساء بكوا موته . ناحوا ثلاثين يوما ً . ثلاثين يوما ً في حزن ٍ وبكاء ٍ هزهم وزلزلهم . وكان يشوع ضمن الباكين غرق في حزنه ودموعه مثلهم . وكلم الرب يشوع . كان جالسا ً يلوك الألم والحزن ويذرف الدموع . فكلمه الرب ، ناداه وقال له : " مُوسَى عَبْدِي قَدْ مَاتَ. "  وكان يشوع يعرف ذلك ، موسى قائده وقائد الشعب مات ، وهو وكل الشعب يجلسون بلا حراك ، سحقهم الحزن والألم . لكن الله قال ليشوع : " مُوسَى عَبْدِي قَدْ مَاتَ. فَالآنَ قُمِ اعْبُرْ هذَا الأُرْدُنَّ  " ( يشوع 1 : 2 ) أراده ُ الله أن ينفض حزنه ، يلقي بغلالته بعيدا ً عنه . اراده الله أن يقف وأن يتحرك وأن يعبر الاردن امام الشعب .
قد يزور الحزن بيتك  . قد يأتي الموت ويخطف عزيزا ً عليك ، ولا تستطيع ان تقاوم الحزن واللوعة والالم الذي يحل بك . وتجلس مطعونا ً مصعوقا ً لا تستطيع العمل او الحركة ، وتهمل اعمالك وواجباتك ، وتستسلم للحزن والدموع ، وتجلس بلا حراك باكيا ً نادبا ً راثيا ً لحالك . اسمع ، الا تسمع الله يناديك ويكلمك ؟ ارفع رأسك ، لا تسترسل في الحزن ، أصغ السمع . المسيح مختبر الحزن يعرف مدى ألمك لكنه يقول لك : قم ، انفض الحزن ، قف على قدميك ، تحرك ، أعبر . الموت بالنسبة لك ليس هو  النهاية . لو جلست على الأرض لبقيت فيها ، تبتلعك تحتويك ، تدفنك . انظر الى الله ، اعتمد عليه ، سر . إن سرت تسير معك الحياة ، وإن وقفت فستتجمد . سر مع السلامة ، سر في رعاية الله .


----------



## fauzi (5 ديسمبر 2014)

2012 - تلاقي كتب ادارة الاعمال رواجا ً كبيرا ً في الاسواق وذلك لسبب ٍ واحد ٍ ألا وهو أن جميع المصالح التجارية سواء أكانت كبيرة او متوسطة ً أو صغيرة تتنافس في سوق وحشي ٍ  لا يصلح له الا الوحوش . أما التجار الشرفاء فمن الصعب عليهم ان يجدوا لهم مكانا ً فيه ِ . إن كل فارق ٍ صغير ٍ في الأسعار يصنع فرقا ً كبيرا ً بالنسبة للتاجر ، لكن سرعان ما يصبح هذا الفارق الصغير في الاسعار تافها في عيني التاجر مما يجعله يركض لاهثا ً ويزيد من رأس المال ، ويفعل المستحيل في سبيل ايجاد طريقة ٍ مؤكدة ٍ لتحقيق المزيد من الارباح 

سفر الرؤيا 18 : 1 – 10 
1 ثُمَّ بَعْدَ هذَا رَأَيْتُ مَلاَكًا آخَرَ نَازِلاً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ عَظِيمٌ. وَاسْتَنَارَتِ الأَرْضُ مِنْ بَهَائِهِ.
2 وَصَرَخَ بِشِدَّةٍ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلاً: «سَقَطَتْ! سَقَطَتْ بَابِلُ الْعَظِيمَةُ! وَصَارَتْ مَسْكَنًا لِشَيَاطِينَ، وَمَحْرَسًا لِكُلِّ رُوحٍ نَجِسٍ، وَمَحْرَسًا لِكُلِّ طَائِرٍ نَجِسٍ وَمَمْقُوتٍ،
3 لأَنَّهُ مِنْ خَمْرِ غَضَبِ زِنَاهَا قَدْ شَرِبَ جَمِيعُ الأُمَمِ، وَمُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ زَنَوْا مَعَهَا، وَتُجَّارُ الأَرْضِ اسْتَغْنَوْا مِنْ وَفْرَةِ نَعِيمِهَا».
4 ثُمَّ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا آخَرَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «اخْرُجُوا مِنْهَا يَا شَعْبِي لِئَلاَّ تَشْتَرِكُوا فِي خَطَايَاهَا، وَلِئَلاَّ تَأْخُذُوا مِنْ ضَرَبَاتِهَا.
5 لأَنَّ خَطَايَاهَا لَحِقَتِ السَّمَاءَ، وَتَذَكَّرَ اللهُ آثَامَهَا.
6 جَازُوهَا كَمَا هِيَ أَيْضًا جَازَتْكُمْ، وَضَاعِفُوا لَهَا ضِعْفًا نَظِيرَ أَعْمَالِهَا. فِي الْكَأْسِ الَّتِي مَزَجَتْ فِيهَا امْزُجُوا لَهَا ضِعْفًا.
7 بِقَدْرِ مَا مَجَّدَتْ نَفْسَهَا وَتَنَعَّمَتْ، بِقَدْرِ ذلِكَ أَعْطُوهَا عَذَابًا وَحُزْنًا. لأَنَّهَا تَقُولُ فِي قَلْبِهَا: أَنَا جَالِسَةٌ مَلِكَةً، وَلَسْتُ أَرْمَلَةً، وَلَنْ أَرَى حَزَنًا.
8 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ فِي يَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ سَتَأْتِي ضَرَبَاتُهَا: مَوْتٌ وَحُزْنٌ وَجُوعٌ، وَتَحْتَرِقُ بِالنَّارِ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ الَّذِي يَدِينُهَا قَوِيٌّ.
9 «وَسَيَبْكِي وَيَنُوحُ عَلَيْهَا مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ، الَّذِينَ زَنَوْا وَتَنَعَّمُوا مَعَهَا، حِينَمَا يَنْظُرُونَ دُخَانَ حَرِيقِهَا،
10 وَاقِفِينَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ لأَجْلِ خَوْفِ عَذَابِهَا، قَائِلِينَ: وَيْلٌ! وَيْلٌ! الْمَدِينَةُ الْعَظِيمَةُ بَابِلُ! الْمَدِينَةُ الْقَوِيَّةُ! لأَنَّهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ جَاءَتْ دَيْنُونَتُكِ.


إن الجشع الذي يبديه التجار في رؤيا الرسول يوحنا ليس بالشيء الجديد علينا فقد استغل الناس دوما ً الرغبات الخاطئة لدى الآخرين كالطمع والشهوة والكبرياء كوسائل لجمع المال ، فهم ينظرون الى رذائل الانسان باعتبارها فرصا ً لكسب المال أو فرصا ً لكي يصبحوا أثرياء ، وهم يبررون ذلك بقولهم : طالما ان الناس يريدون هذا الشيء فلما لا نعطيهم اياه . اما الذين يحبون الله فيبغضون الشر ولا يفعلون اي شيء ٍ من شأنه تشجيع الآخرين عليه ، كما انهم لا يسمحون للشر بالهيمنة على حياتهم ، وبالتالي فهم لا ينظرون الى جشع الآخرين ورغباتهم الشريرة كفرص ٍ مواتية ٍ لهم لاستغلالهم بل يرونها كواقع ٍ مؤلم للطبيعة البشرية التي يجب اخضاعها لسيادة الرب يسوع المسيح .
اكرم الله في معاملاتك التجارية وتجنب استغلال رذائل الناس لكسب المزيد من المال .


----------



## fauzi (6 ديسمبر 2014)

2013 - حينما نزور بلدا ً آخر أو ثقافة ً أخرى فقد نكتشف ان احساسهم بالوقت يختلف تماما ً عنا . فما الذي نعنيه بقولنا اننا سنصل في الموعد وكم من الوقت يلزم للقيام بهذا الشيء او ذاك ؟ وهكذا فإن اختلاف البلد يعني اختلاف جداول المواعيد لهذا علينا ان نكيّف انفسنا إن اردنا ان نواكب  الحياة في ذلك البلد . احساس الله بالوقت هو موضوع هذه القراءة من الكتاب المقدس ، فهنا يشرح الرسول بطرس ان توقيت الله يختلف عن توقيت البشر 

2 بطرس 3 : 3 – 15 
3 عالمين هذا أولا: أنه سيأتي في آخر الأيام قوم مستهزئون، سالكين بحسب شهوات أنفسهم

4 وقائلين: أين هو موعد مجيئه؟ لأنه من حين رقد الآباء كل شيء باق هكذا من بدء الخليقة

5 لأن هذا يخفى عليهم بإرادتهم: أن السماوات كانت منذ القديم، والأرض بكلمة الله قائمة من الماء وبالماء

6 اللواتي بهن العالم الكائن حينئذ فاض عليه الماء فهلك

7 وأما السماوات والأرض الكائنة الآن، فهي مخزونة بتلك الكلمة عينها، محفوظة للنار إلى يوم الدين وهلاك الناس الفجار

8 ولكن لا يخف عليكم هذا الشيء الواحد أيها الأحباء: أن يوما واحدا عند الرب كألف سنة ، وألف سنة كيوم واحد

9 لا يتباطأ الرب عن وعده كما يحسب قوم التباطؤ، لكنه يتأنى علينا، وهو لا يشاء أن يهلك أناس، بل أن يقبل الجميع إلى التوبة

10 ولكن سيأتي كلص في الليل، يوم الرب، الذي فيه تزول السماوات بضجيج، وتنحل العناصر محترقة، وتحترق الأرض والمصنوعات التي فيها

11 فبما أن هذه كلها تنحل، أي أناس يجب أن تكونوا أنتم في سيرة مقدسة وتقوى

12 منتظرين وطالبين سرعة مجيء يوم الرب، الذي به تنحل السماوات ملتهبة، والعناصر محترقة تذوب

13 ولكننا بحسب وعده ننتظر سماوات جديدة، وأرضا جديدة، يسكن فيها البر

14 لذلك أيها الأحباء، إذ أنتم منتظرون هذه، اجتهدوا لتوجدوا عنده بلا دنس ولا عيب، في سلام

15 واحسبوا أناة ربنا خلاصا، كما كتب إليكم أخونا الحبيب بولس أيضا بحسب الحكمة المعطاة له

كان بعض المسيحيين الذين كتب اليهم الرسول بطرس يعانون من الضيق والاضطهاد بسبب ايمانهم ، وقد كانوا يعرفون ان الله أعد دينونة للارض في نهاية المطاف حيث سيضع كل شيء ٍ في مكانه الصحيح . لكنهم كانوا يتسائلون : ما الذي ينتظره الله  ؟ لماذا لا يفعل ذلك الآن ؟ لهذا فقد قال لهم الرسول بطرس إن توقيت الله يختلف عن توقيتنا نحن البشر . في الوقت الذي ننتظر فيه ان يتحرك الله بمطرقة الدينونة فإن الله نفسه ينتظر بصبر ٍ ان يتوب المزيد من البشر ، لهذا فهو ليس متباطئا ً بل هو يتحرك وفق توقيت ٍ رائع ٍ وكامل .
واظب على الانتظار مع الرب يسوع المسيح لكي يأتي المزيد من الناس اليه ويتوبوا ويقبلوه ربا ً ومخلّصا ً. استخدم الوقت الذي اتاحه الله لك لكي تنشر الخبر السار عن يسوع المسيح .


----------



## fauzi (7 ديسمبر 2014)

2014 - ينبغي عليك ان تنمّي حاسة الذوق لديك اتجاه بعض انواع الطعام ، فرغم ان بعض الناس يحبون الكبد على سبيل المثال الا ان البعض الآخر قد يصابون بالغثيان حينما يتناولونه للمرة الأولى . وهكذا فإن الأمر يتطلب منك التزاما ً بمواصلة تناول هذا النوع من الطعام لكي تتغلب على صدمة التذوق الأولى . يقول الرسول يوحنا انه حينما يهتدي المرء الى المسيح فينبغي عليه ان يجري بعض التعديلات على رغباته ِ وميوله ِ . فحب الاشياء الصحيحة هي عادة ٌ مكتسبة ٌ لكنها تستحق كل جهد ٍ وعناء 

1 يوحنا 2 : 15 – 25 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة ) 
15. لا تحبوا العالم وما في العالم. من أحب العالم لا تكون محبة الآب فيه.
16. لأن كل ما في العالم، من شهوة الجسد وشهوة العين ومجد الحياة لا يكون من الآب، بل من العالم.
17. العالم يزول ومعه شهواته، أما من يعمل بمشيئة الله، فيثبت إلى الأبد.
18. يا أبنائي الصغار، جاءت الساعة الأخيرة. سمعتم أن مسيحا دجالا سيجيء، وهنا الآن كثير من المسحاء الدجالين. ومن هذا نعرف أن الساعة الأخيرة جاءت.
19. خرجوا من بيننا وما كانوا منا، فلو كانوا منّـا لبقوا معنا. ولكنهم خرجوا ليتضح أنهم ما كانوا كلهم منا.
20. أما أنتم، فنلتم مسحة من القدوس، والمعرفة لدى جميعكم.
21. وأنا أكتب إليكم لا لأنكم تجهلون الحق، بل لأنكم تعرفونه وتعرفون أن ما من كذبة تصدر عن الحق.
22. فمن هو الكذاب إلا الذي ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح. هذا هو المسيح الدجال الذي ينكر الآب والابن معا.
23. من أنكر الابن لا يكون له الآب، ومن اعترف بالابن يكون له الآب.
24. أما أنتم فليثبت فيكم الكلام الذي سمعتموه من البدء. فإن ثبت فيكم ما سمَعتموه من البدء، ثبتم في الابن والآب.
25. وهذا ما وعدنا به، أي الحياة الأبدية.

يذكر الرسول يوحنا ثلاثة امور ٍ يمكنها ان تجلب المؤمنين الى الحضيض :
اولا – شهوة الجسد ، أي الرغبات الجسدية الخاطئة . 
ثانيا ً – شهوة العين ، اي الرغبة في امتلاك كل ما تقع عليه اعيننا .
ثالثا ً – مجد الحياة ، اي الكبرياء الناجم عن ممتلكاتنا ومركزنا .
وهو يحذرهم بأن هذه الاشياء لن تقدم لهم أي شيء ٍ ذي أهمية ، بل انه جميعها ستتلاشى وتختفي في يوم ٍ  ما . أما عمل مشيئة الله فسيكون له اثر ٌ باق ٍ على الدوام . إن محبة العالم وشهوات العالم لا تتطلب منا اي جهد ٍ يُذكر لاننا نفعل ذلك بطبيعتنا ، لهذا فإن الله يوصينا ان لا نحب العالم ولا الاشياء التي في العالم ، وهذا يعني انه ينبغي علينا ان نفطم انفسنا عن هذه الاشياء وان نثبت انظارنا على عمل مشيئة الله دون ان نولي امور العالم اهمية ً كبيرة .
إن كل ما تفعله لاجل المسيح سيكون له قيمة ٌ أبدية ، حياة ٌ جديدة ومكافأة ٌ أبدية وظهور مجد الله اكثر فاكثر . تعلّم ان تحب وتفعل تلك الاشياء التي يحبها الله .


----------



## fauzi (8 ديسمبر 2014)

2015 - هل سبق وأن ارتدت افعالك السيئة على رأسك ؟ ومن لم يعاني من ذلك ؟ فما من أحد يؤذي المرء اكثر من نفسه ِ لقد قام الله بتجديد عهده مع نسل ابراهيم من خلال حلم ٍ حلمه يعقوب . وهكذا فقد توجه يعقوب الى منزل خاله ِ لابان . كانت تلك خطوة ً اضطرارية من صنع يدي يعقوب نفسه ِ . كان يعقوب داهية  وقد برهن على ذلك . لنرى ما ستقوله الكلمة المقدسة :

سفر التكوين 29 : 15 – 27 
15 ثم قال لابان ليعقوب : ألأنك أخي تخدمني مجانا ؟ أخبرني ما أجرتك

16 وكان للابان ابنتان ، اسم الكبرى ليئة واسم الصغرى راحيل

17 وكانت عينا ليئة ضعيفتين ، وأما راحيل فكانت حسنة الصورة وحسنة المنظر

18 وأحب يعقوب راحيل، فقال: أخدمك سبع سنين براحيل ابنتك الصغرى

19 فقال لابان: أن أعطيك إياها أحسن من أن أعطيها لرجل آخر. أقم عندي

20 فخدم يعقوب براحيل سبع سنين، وكانت في عينيه كأيام قليلة بسبب محبته لها

21 ثم قال يعقوب للابان : أعطني امرأتي لأن أيامي قد كملت، فأدخل عليها

22 فجمع لابان جميع أهل المكان وصنع وليمة

23 وكان في المساء أنه أخذ ليئة ابنته وأتى بها إليه، فدخل عليها

24 وأعطى لابان زلفة جاريته لليئة ابنته جارية

25 وفي الصباح إذا هي ليئة، فقال للابان: ما هذا الذي صنعت بي ؟ أليس براحيل خدمت عندك ؟ فلماذا خدعتني

26 فقال لابان: لا يفعل هكذا في مكاننا أن تعطى الصغيرة قبل البكر

27 أكمل أسبوع هذه، فنعطيك تلك أيضا، بالخدمة التي تخدمني أيضا سبع سنين أخر


كان العرف السائد آنذاك أن يقدم الرجل مهرا ً أو هدية ًُُ قيمة ً الى عائلة الفتاة التي يعتزم الزواج منها ، لكن مهر يعقوب لم يكن شيئا ً ماديا ً لأنه لم يكن يمتلك شيئا ً يقدمه ، فقد وافق يعقوب على  ان يعمل سبع سنوات عند لابان مقابل زواجه بابنته ِ لكن كان هناك عرف ٌ آخر في تلك الأرض لم يقم لابان باطلاع يعقوب عليه الا وهو انه ينبغي تزويج الابنة الكبرى اولا  ، وهكذا فقد قام لابان بخداع يعقوب وزوّجه من ليئة عوضا ً عن راحيل . ثم جعله يقطع وعدا ً آخر بالعمل لديه سبع سنين أخرى مقابل زواجه من راحيل . وهكذا فإن الشخص الذي خدع عيسو قد خُدع هو أيضا ً . ما اسرع ما ننزعج حينما يخدعنا شخص ٌ ما لكننا غالبا ً ما نحاول ايجاد الاعذار والمبررات للظلم الذي نُلحقه بالآخرين . لهذا احرص على كيفية معاملة الآخرين لأن افعالك الشريرة قد ترتد على رأسك في يوم ٍ ما .


----------



## fauzi (9 ديسمبر 2014)

2016 - ما من شيء ٍ  في هذا العالم اروع  من ان يجني المرء ثمر تعبه الشاق الطويل . فالآباء والامهات يجنون ثمر تعبهم حينما يكبر اطفالهم ويصبحون اعضاء ً صالحين ومنتجين في المجتمع . في يوم ً ما سوف نجني نحن ايضا ً ثمر ايماننا بالرب يسوع المسيح واتباعنا له 

رؤيا 21 : 1 – 14 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة ) 
1. ثم رأيت سماء جديدة وأرضا جديدة، لأن السماء الأولى والأرض الأولى زالتا، وما بقي للبحر وجود،
2. وأنا يوحنا رأيت المدينة المقدسة، أورشليم الجديدة، نازلة من السماء من عند الله، كعروس تزينت واستعدت للقاء عريسها.
3. وسمعت صوتا عظيما من العرش يقول: «ها هو مسكن الله والناس: يسكن معهم ويكونون له شعوبا. الله نفسه معهم ويكون لهم إلها،
4. يمسح كل دمعة تسيل من عيونهم. لا يبقى موت ولا حزن ولا صراخ ولا وجع، لأن الأشياء القديمة زالت«.
5. وقال الجالس على العرش: «ها أنا أجعل كل شيء جديدا! « ثم قال لي: «أكتب: هذا الكلام صدق وحق«.
6. وقال لي: «تم كل شيء! أنا الألف والياء، البداءة والنهاية. أنا أعطي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا.
7. من غلب يرث كل هذا، وأكون له إلها ويكون لي ابنا.
8. أما الجبناء وغير المؤمنين والأوغاد والقتلة والفجار والسحرة وعبدة الأوثان والكذبة جميعا، فنصيبهم في البحيرة الملتهبة بالنار والكبريت. هذا هو الموت الثاني«.
9. وجاءني أحد الملائكة السبعة الذين معهم الكؤوس السبع الممتلئة بالنكبات السبع الأخيرة وقال لي: «تعال فأريك العروس امرأة الحمل«.
10. فحملني بالروح إلى جبل عظيم شاهق وأراني أورشليم المدينة المقدسة نازلة من السماء من عند الله،
11. وعليها هالة مجد الله. وكانت تتلألأ كحجر كريم نادر يشبه اليشب النقي كالبلور،
12. ولها سور عظيم شامخ له اثنا عشر بابا وعلى الأبواب اثنا عشر ملاكا وأسماء مكتوبة هي أسماء عشائر بني إسرائيل الاثني عشر:
13. من الشرق ثلاثة أبواب، ومن الشمال ثلاثة أبواب، ومن الجنوب ثلاثة أبواب، ومن الغرب ثلاثة أبواب.
14. وكان سور المدينة قائما على اثني عشر أساسا، على كل واحد منها اسم من أسماء رسل الحمل الاثني عشر.


في نهاية التاريخ سوف يدمّر الله السماء القديمة والارض القديمة ويخلق سماء ً وارضا ً جديدتين وكاملتين . وسوف يكون مصير الاشخاص الذين ماتوا في خطاياهم هو البحيرة الملتهبة بالنار والكبريت . وعلى النقيض من ذلك تماما ً فإن الاشخاص الذين غُسلوا بدم المسيح سيدخلون مدينة الله المقدسة لكي يعيشوا معه في فرح ٍ ابدي . من المؤكد ان كل شخص ٍ يتوق للعيش في عالم ٍ كامل يخلو من المعاناة والموت والحزن . كما اننا نتوق ايضا ً لرؤية المحبة والعدالة يسودان في هذا العالم الكامل . ورغم ان هذا يبدو حلما ً مستحيلا ً الا ان هناك حقيقة ً رائعة تقول بأن الله وعد جميع الذين يحبونه بمستقبل ٍ رائع  .


----------



## fauzi (10 ديسمبر 2014)

2017 - ما هو رد فعلك حينما يقول احدهم انك اقترفت خطأ ً ما ؟ هل تتحرك لاصلاح الخطأ ؟ أم تنكر انك تعاني من مشكلة ٍ أو انك بحاجة ٍ لفعل اي شيء ؟ وماذا لو كان الناقد شخصا ً من افراد عائلتك ؟ تتحدث هذه الآيات عن افراد عائلة آدم وحواء ، وهي تركز بصورة ٍ خاصة على ابنهما البكر قايين ، عن خياراته وعن رأي الله فيها . لإن جميع التفاصيل مذكورة ً هنا بما في ذلك الحقيقة المروعة التي تقول ان قايين قتل أخاه هابيل . إن خبراتنا وتجاربنا اليوم تعكس هول ما حدث ما بين هذين الاخوين لأن قصتهما هي قصة ما يمكن ان يحدث حينما يهيمن الغضب وتسود الغيرة 

سفر التكوين 4 : 1 – 12 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة )
1. واضطجع آدم مع امرأته حواء فحملت وولدت قايين. فقالت: ((رزقني الرب ابنا)).
2. وعادت فولدت أخاه هابيل . وصار هابيل راعي غنم وقايين فلاحا يفلح الأرض.
3. ومرت الأيام فقدم قايين من ثمر الأرض تقدمة للرب،
4. وقدم هابيل أيضا من أبكار غنمه ومن سمانها. فنظر الرب برضى إلى هابيل وتقدمته،
5. أما إلى قايين وتقدمته فما نظر برضى ، فغضب قايين جدا وعبس وجهه .
6. فقال الرب لقايين: ((لماذا غضبت ولماذا عبس وجهك ؟
7. إذا أحسنت عملا، رفعت شأنك ، وإذا لم تحسن عملا، فالخطية رابضة بالباب وهي تتلهف إليك ، وعليك أن تسود عليها)).
8. وقال قايين لهابيل أخيه: ((هيا لنخرج إلى الحقل)). وبينما هما في الحقل هجم قايين على هابيل أخيه فقتله.
9. فقال الرب لقايين: ((أين هابيل أخوك ؟ قال : ((لا أعرف. أحارس أنا لأخي ؟))
10. فقال له الرب: ((ماذا فعلت ؟ دم أخيك يصرخ إلي من الأرض.
11. والآن ، فملعون أنت من الأرض التي فتحت فمها لتقبل دم أخيك من يدك.
12. فهي لن تعطيك خصبها إذا فلحتها، طريدا شريدا تكون في الأرض)).

كان السبب الرئيسي في اخفاق قايين هو تجاوبه الخاطئ مع توبيخ الرب له . نحن لا نعرف سبب رفض الله لتقدمة قايين ، لكن عوضا ً أن يستمع قايين الى الله وأن يتعلم وأن يغير طرقه ، كان رد فعله متهورا ً . بعد ان رفض الله تقدمة قايين قام بمنحه ِ فرصة ً لتصويب الأمر والمحاولة من جديد ، لكن قايين رفض بعناد ٍ واصبحت بقية حياته نموذجا ً مروّعا ً لما يمكن ان يحدث للاشخاص الذين يرفضون الاعتراف باخطائهم . كما انه يبين ما يمكن ان يحدث حينما نلوم الآخرين على ما نواجهه من مشكلات ، وحينما نسمح للغضب بالتراكم في حياتنا . 
افحص نفسك بأمانة وقم باجراء التغييرات اللازمة .


----------



## fauzi (13 ديسمبر 2014)

2018 - مع اقتراب موعد اللقاء العائلي المقبل تجد نفسك في صراع ٍ مع مجموعة من العواطف المتضاربة . فانت تحب رؤية البعض ، اما فيما يتعلق بالبعض الآخر فانت تشعر بمشاعر متعاكسة ، وربما تتسائل قائلا ً : هل ما يزال فلان ٌ يحمل مرارة ً في قلبه اتجاهي ؟ هل سامحني أم لا ؟ 
هذا هو الجزء الاخير من قصة يعقوب ، وقد تغيرت اشياء ٌ كثيرة ، فبعد ان هرب الى خاله ِ لابان في بادئ الامر فانه يهرب منه في نهاية المطاف . وبعد ان استغل اخاه ُ عيسو ، ها هو يسعى الى المصالحة معه . وبعد ان ترك بيته ُ وحيدا ً وفقيرا ًُُ ها هو يرجع الآن  مع عائلة ٍ وثروة ، ويتسائل : ماذا سيفعل عيسو به ؟ وما اذا كان لا يزال غاضبا ً منه ويسعى للانتقام ، لكنه تعلم ان يثق بالله 

سفر التكوين 33 : 1 – 11 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة )
1. ورفع يعقوب عينيه ونظر فرأى عيسو مقبلا ومعه أربع مئة رجل، ففرق أولاده على ليئة وراحيل والجاريتين.
2. وجعل الجاريتين وأولادهما أولا، ثم ليئة وأولادها، ثم راحيل ويوسف آخرا.
3. أما هو فتقدمهم وسجد إلى الأرض سبع مرات حتى اقترب من أخيه.
4. فأسرع عيسو إلى لقائه وعانقه وألقى بنفسه على عنقه وقبله، وبكيا.
5. ورفع عيسو عينيه فرأى النساء والأولاد فقال: ((من هؤلاء؟)) قال: ((البنون الذين أنعم الله بهم علي يا سيدي)).
6. فتقدمت الجاريتان وأولادهما وسجدوا.
7. ثم تقدمت ليئة وأولادها وسجدوا وأخيرا تقدم يوسف وراحيل وسجدا.
8. فقال عيسو ليعقوب: ((ماذا أردت من كل هذه الماشية التي صادفتها؟)) قال: ((أن أنال رضاك يا سيدي)).
9. قال عيسو: ((عندي كثير، فمالك يبقى لك يا أخي)).
10. قال يعقوب: ((لا. إن نلت رضاك. فاقبل هديتي من يدي. رأيت وجهك فكأني رأيت وجه الله، لاسيما وأنت رضيت عني.
11. فاقبل عطيتي التي جئت بها إليك. الله أنعم علي، وعندي من كل شيء)). وألح عليه فقبل


حينما التقى الاخوان يبدو ان عيسو قد نسي مرارة فقدانه ِ لحقه ِ في البكورية والبركة ، حيث لاقى اخاه يعقوب بالعناق والتقبيل . تخيل مدى صعوبة الموقف على شخص ٍ خطط في وقت ما لقتل اخيه ِ . لقد سمح الوقت الطويل الذي قضاه يعقوب بعيدا ً بشفاء جراح عيسو وازالة المرارة من قلبه ِ . كما ان يعقوب نفسه ُ تعجب من روعة لقائه ِ بأخيه ِ وسر ّ َ به كثيرا ً . 
قد تحمل الحياة الصراع والالم لنا وقد نشعر باننا خُدعنا  كما حدث مع عيسو ، لكن لا يجدر بنا ان نتمسك بالماضي او نسمح للمرارة بالاستقرار  في قلوبنا ، بل يمكننا  ازالة المرارة بالتعبير الصادق عن مشاعرنا لله وبالمغفرة لمن اساؤوا  الينا وبالاقتناع بما لدينا . اعترف بافكارك ومشاعرك لله واسمح له ان يشفي ذكرياتك . كن حلوا ً لا مرا ً .


----------



## fauzi (15 ديسمبر 2014)

2019 - الا تشعر بالانزعاج حينما يختلق الناس الاعذار والمبررات ؟ إن الاعذار والمبررات تعني ان الشخص يحاول التملص من المسؤولية ، سواء كان ذلك عملا ً ينبغي القيام به او مهمة ً يجب عليه انجازها . لكنه يرى بأنه من غير الملائم على الاطلاق ان يقوم بها .

سفر الخروج 4 : 1 – 17 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة )
1. فقال موسى للرب: ((هم لا يصدقونني ولا يسمعون لكلامي، بل يقولون: لم يظهر لك الرب)).
2. فأجابه الرب: ((ما هذه التي في يدك؟)) قال: ((عصا)).
3. قال: ((ألقها على الأرض)). فألقاها على الأرض فصارت حية. فهرب موسى من وجهها.
4. فقال له الرب: ((مد يدك وأمسك ذنبها)). فمد موسى يده فأمسكها، فعادت عصا في يده.
5. وقال له الرب: ((تفعل هذه المعجزة ليصدقوا أن الرب ظهر لك، وهو إله آبائهم، إله إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب)).
6. وقال له الرب أيضا: ((أدخل يدك في جيبك)). فأدخل يده في جيبه ثم أخرجها، فإذا هي برصاء كالثلج.
7. فقال له الرب: ((رد يدك إلى جيبك)). فرد يده إلى جيبه ثم أخرجها فعادت كسائر بدنه.
8. قال له: ((إن كانوا لا يصدقونك ولا يقتنعون بالمعجزة الأولى، فبالمعجزة الثانية يقتنعون.
9. وإن كانوا لا يصدقون هاتين المعجزتين ولا يسمعون لكلامك، فخذ من ماء النهر واسكب على الأرض، فيصير الماء الذي تأخذه من النهر دما)).
10. فقال موسى للرب: ((يا رب! ما كنت يوما رجلا فصيحا. لا بالأمس ولا من يوم كلمتني أنا عبدك بل أنا بطيء النطق وثقيل اللسان)).
11. فقال له الرب: ((من الذي خلق للإنسان فما؟ ومن الذي خلق الأخرس أو الأصم أو البصير أو الأعمى؟ أما هو أنا الرب؟
12. فاذهب وأنا أعينك على الكلام وأعلمك ما تقول)).
13. فقال موسى: ((يا رب! أرسل أحدا غيري)).
14. فغضب الرب على موسى غضبا شديدا وقال له: ((أعرف هرون اللاوي أخاك أنه فصيح اللسان وها هو الآن خارج للقائك وحين يراك يفرح في قلبه.
15. فكلمه أنت بما تريد أن ينطق به، وأنا أعينكما على ما تقولانه وأعلمكما وأريكما ما تعملانه.
16. هو يخاطب الشعب عنك وينطق باسمك، وأنت تكون له كأنك الله يوحي إليه.
17. وخذ بيدك هذه العصا، فبها تصنع المعجزات)).


كان رجل الله موسى يختلق الاعذار لانه شعر بعدم اهليته ِ للمهمة التي اوكله الله بها ، وقد كان من الطبيعي ان يشعر بمثل تلك المشاعر لانه ادرك عجزه عن القيام بذلك وحده ، لكن الله لم يطلب من موسى ان يقوم بالمهمة وحده بل قدم له مصادر عون ٍ أخرى ، الله نفسه وهارون والمقدرة على عمل المعجزات .
في كثير ٍ من الاحيان يدعونا الله للقيام بمهام ٍ تبدو صعبة ً للغاية ، لكنه لا يطالبنا بالقيام بها وحدنا بل يوفر لنا العديد من مصادر العون مثلما فعل مع موسى . لهذا لا يجدر بنا ان نختبئ وراء امكاناتنا المحدودة كما فعل موسى ، بل يجب علينا أن ننظر الى ما هو ابعد من انفسنا وان نتكل على مصادر العون البديلة التي يتيحها الله لنا . أطعْ الله وسر معه بالايمان وهو سيمنحك كل ما تحتاج اليه للقيام بالعمل الذي يريده منك .


----------



## fauzi (17 ديسمبر 2014)

2020 - ما هي الانظمة التي تمارس في بيتك ؟ ليس بالضرورة ان تكون هذه الانظمة مكتوبة . فالكثير من القواعد والأنظمة ليست مكتوبة على ورق أو ليست مُعلّقة على لوحات الإعلانات ؛ ومع ذلك فهي تبدو أكثر رسميّة بهذه الطريقة. غالباً ما يبدأ الوالدان بهذه القاعدة: "بابا وماما هُما المسؤولان"، ثُمَّ ينطلقان من هنا في وضع القواعد والقوانين الأخرى في البيت. حينما يجتمع اثنان أو أكثر من البشر تُصبح الفرصة مُهيّأة لحدوث فوضى  ؛ لكنّ الأنظمة والقوانين تساعدنا على الحفاظ على النظام . هذا هو ما جرى حينما اعطى الله شرائعه ُ وقوانينه ُ بما في ذلك الوصايا العشر للشعب العبراني القديم 

سفر الخروج 20 : 2 – 17 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة ) 
1. وتكلم الرب فقال:
2. ((أنا الرب إلهك الذي أخرجك من أرض مصر، من دار العبودية.
3. لا يكن لك آلهة سواي.
4. لا تصنع لك تمثالا منحوتا ولا صورة شيء مما في السماء من فوق ، ولا مما في الأرض من تحت، ولا مما في المياه من تحت الأرض.
5. لا تسجد لها ولا تعبدها، لأني أنا الرب إلهك إله غيور أعاقب ذنوب الآباء في الأبناء إلى الجيل الثالث والرابع ممن يبغضونني،
6. وأرحم إلى ألوف الأجيال من يحبونني ويعملون بوصاياي.
7. لا تحلف باسم الرب إلهك باطلا، لأن الرب لا يبرر من يحلف باسمه باطلا.
8. أذكر يوم السبت وكرسه لي.
9. في ستة أيام تعمل وتنجز جميع أعمالك،
10. واليوم السابع سبت للرب إلهك. لا تقم فيه بعمل ما، أنت وابنك وابنتك وعبدك وجاريتك وبهيمتك ونزيلك الذي في داخل أبوابك،
11. لأن الرب في ستة أيام خلق السماوات والأرض والبحر وجميع ما فيها، وفي اليوم السابع استراح. ولذلك بارك الرب يوم السبت وكرسه له.
12. أكرم أباك وأمك ليطول عمرك في الأرض التي يعطيك الرب إلهك.
13. لا تقتل.
14. لا تزن.
15. لا تسرق.
16. لا تشهد على غيرك شهادة زور.
17. لا تشته بيت غيرك. لا تشته امرأة غيرك ولا عبده ولا جاريته ولا ثوره ولا حماره ولا شيئا مما له)).
كان الشعب العبراني القديم هو الشعب الذي اختاره الله ليكون شاهدا ً له على الارض . وقد زودتهم هذه الوصايا بمخطط ٍ أولي عن حياة القداسة العملية التي تليق بهم كشعب ٍ اختاره الله للقيام بهذه المهمة . من خلال هذه الشرائع استطاع الشعب ان يرى طبيعة الله للكيفية التي ينبغي عليهم ان يعيشوا بموجبها . انظر من جديد الى هذه الوصايا المألوفة . انظر اليها من وجهة النظر الايجابية . على سبيل المثال فإن الوصية التي تحظر الزنا تعني في حقيقة الامر انه يجب عليك ان تحترم قدسية الزواج . كما ان الوصية التي تحظر القتل تعني انه ينبغي عليك ان تحترم جميع البشر باعتبارهم مخلوقات ٍ قيمة ٍ في نظر الله المحب .
هل من شيء ٍ يحاول ان يأخذ مكان الله في حياتك ؟ هل تبدي احتراما ً وتقديرا ً للآخرين ؟


----------



## fauzi (18 ديسمبر 2014)

2021 - ما هو الطعام الذي كنت ترفض تناوله بصورة ٍ قاطعة حينما كنت صغيرا ً ؟ من المؤكد اننا مررنا جميعنا بهذه التجربة . في هذا الجزء من قصة الخروج يغادر الشعب العبراني ارض مصر في نهاية المطاف . يبدأ الشعب في الشكوى بسبب نقص الطعام والماء لكن الله يوفر لهم احتياجهم . لكن هل فهم الشعب العبراني هذه الحقيقة وقدرها كما ينبغي ؟ دعنا نقرأ كلمة الله 

سفر الخروج 16 : 1 – 8 
 1. ورحل جميع بني إسرائيل من إيليم إلى برية سين التي بين إيليم وسيناء، في اليوم الخامس عشر من الشهر الثاني لخروجهم من أرض مصر.
2. فألقوا اللوم على موسى وهرون في البرية
3. وقالوا لهما: ((ليتنا متنا بيد الرب في أرض مصر. فهناك كنا نجلس عند قدور اللحم ونأكل من الطعام حتى نشبع، فلماذا أخرجتمانا إلى هذه البرية لتميتا هذا الجمع كله بالجوع؟))
4. فقال الرب لموسى: ((الآن أمطر لكم خبزا من السماء، وعلى الشعب أن يخرجوا ليلتقطوه طعام كل يوم في يومه. بهذا أمتحنهم، فأعرف هل يسلكون في شريعتي أم لا.
5. ويكون ما يلتقطونه في اليوم السادس ضعف ما التقطوه في كل يوم قبله)).
6. فقال موسى وهرون لجميع بني إسرائيل: ((عند الغروب تعرفون أن الرب هو الذي أخرجكم من أرض مصر،
7. وفي الصباح تشاهدون مجد الرب لأنه سمع ملامتكم عليه. فمن نحن حتى تلقوا اللوم علينا؟))
8. وقال موسى: ((سيعطيكم الرب عند الغروب لحما تأكلونه، وفي الصباح خبزا تشبعون منه، لأنه سمع ملامتكم عليه. وأنتم حين تلوموننا فإنما تلومون الرب)).

حينما كان العبرانيون يواجهون المخاطر او الاعواز او المتاعب كانوا يسرعون الى الشكوى والتذمر بمرارة ٍ وينتحبون رغبة في العودة الى مصر ، وقد حدث هذا مرارا ً وتكرارا ً . ورغم ان الله استمر في توفير احتياجاتهم الا انهم نسوا او لم يؤمنوا بأن الله وعد بأن يوفر لهم كل احتياجاتهم ان التزموا هم بطاعته . كانت تلك الصعوبات مجرد اختبار ٍ لايمانهم . وقد اثبت تذمرهم الدائم فشلهم في هذا الاختبار . 
غالبا ً ما تؤدي الظروف الصعبة الى الضغط والتوتر ، وغالبا ً ما يكون التذمر رد فعل ٍ طبيعي ٍ في مثل هذه الاحوال . والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هنا هو : هل يمكننا ان نثق بالله وبأنه قادر ٌ على تسديد احتياجاتنا في الوقت الذي يعينه هو وبالطريقة التي يحددها هو ؟ حينما تأتي الضغوط وترمي بثقلها عليك قاوم تجربة التذمر او محاولة النجاة سريعا ً وركز عوضا ً عن ذلك على حكمة الله ومقدرته على اعانتك لكيفية التعامل مع الاسباب المؤدية لهذه الضغوط . لا تكن طرفا ً في المشكلة بل كن طرفا ً في الحل .


----------



## fauzi (20 ديسمبر 2014)

2022 - هل تعرف شخصا ً ما معرفة ً جيدة ومع هذا يبدو بعيدا ً عنك ؟ من المدهش كيف يمكن لشخصين ان يكونا في نفس الغرفة جسديا ً لكن أميالا ً تفصل بينهما في العلاقة . هل تشعر بانك قريب ٌ من الله ؟ من الممكن ان تكون معه ُ في نفس الغرفة لكنك لست َ معه ُ في العقل والروح . يدوّن لنا هذا المقطع  من الكتاب المقدس  تعليمات الله  ببناء خيمة الاجتماع . وتعتبر التفاصيل الدقيقة لبناء خيمة الاجتماع دليلا ً قاطعا ً على اهمية العبادة في نظر الله .

سفر الخروج 25 : 8 ، 9  ، 40
8. فيصنعون لي مسكنا مقدسا لأسكن فيما بينهم
9. ويكون المسكن وجميع أثاثه على المثال الذي أنا أريك..
.
.

40 . واحرص على أن تصنعها على مثال ما أريتك في الجبل)).


سفر الخروج 26 : 30 – 37 

30. هكذا تبني المسكن على مثال ما أريتك في الجبل.
31. وتصنع حجابا من نسيج بنفسجي وأرجواني وقرمزي اللون، من كتان مبروم، مطرز بكروبيم، تطريز نساج ماهر.
32. وتجعل الحجاب على أربعة أعمدة من خشب السنط مغشاة بذهب، وعقاقيفها من ذهب، ولها أربع قواعد من فضة.
33. وتعلق الحجاب بمشابك وتضع تابوت الشهادة هناك داخل الحجاب، فيكون الحجاب لكم فاصلا بين القدس وقدس الأقداس.
34. وتجعل الغطاء على تابوت العهد في قدس الأقداس.
35. وتضع المائدة خارج الحجاب إلى الجانب الشمالي من المسكن تجاه المنارة التي تضعها إلى الجانب الجنوبي.
36. وتصنع ستارة لباب الخيمة من نسيج بنفسجي وأرجواني وقرمزي اللون، ومن كتان مبروم مطرز.
37. وتصنع للستارة خمسة أعمدة من خشب السنط وتغشيها بذهب، وتكون عقاقيفها من ذهب، وتسبك لها خمس قواعد من نحاس)).

كان الحجاب يفصل بين الحجرتين المقدستين في خيمة الاجتماع : القدس وقدس الاقداس . وكان الكاهن يدخل الى القدس كل يوم ٍ للتحدث مع الله . أما قدس الاقداس فكان هو موضع حضور الله ، لم يكن بمقدور أحد ٍ سوى رئيس الكهنة ان يدخل الى هناك الا مرة ً واحدة في السنة في يوم الكفّارة للتكفير عن خطايا الأمة باسرها . لولا هذه التذكارات الحية لنسينا بسهولة الهُوّة السحيقة بيننا وبين قداسة الله الكاملة . لكن بسبب  ما عمله ُ المسيح لأجلنا على الصليب تم ردم هذه الفجوة الفاصلة بيناا وبين الله الى الأبد . وهكذا صار باستطاعتنا الآن ان نقترب من عرش الله ونحن واثقون بانه سيعين ضعفنا . فيا له من إمتياز .
اجعل عبادتك َ احتفالا ً مقدسا ً لعلاقتك مع الهك المحب . وكن على يقين ٍ بأن الله القدوس يدعوك للتقرب منه أكثر َ فاكثر .


----------



## fauzi (21 ديسمبر 2014)

2023 - اذا كنت تعيش كمسيحي ٍ في بلد ٍ يضم العديد من الجنسيات والاديان فلا بد انك كونت صداقات ٍ مع اشخاص  ٍ من ديانات مختلفة . قد يقول احدهم بانكم تشبهون بعضكم بعضا ً الى حد ٍ كبير حيث انكم متدينون وتؤمنون بالله ، فهل هو على صواب أم أن  ما يؤمن به المرء ومن يؤمن به يجعله مختلفا ً عن غيره ِ من البشر ؟


سفر الخروج 32 : 1 – 8 
1. ولما رأى الشعب أن موسى أبطأ في النزول من الجبل اجتمعوا على هرون وقالوا له: ((قم اصنع لنا آلهة تسير أمامنا. فهذا الرجل موسى الذي أخرجنا من أرض مصر لا نعرف ماذا أصابه)).
2. فقال لهم هرون: ((إنزعوا حلق الذهب التي في آذان نسائكم وبنيكم وبناتكم وجيئوني بها)).
3. فنزع جميع الشعب حلق الذهب التي في آذان نسائهم وجاؤوا بها إلى هرون.
4. فأخذها من أيديهم وأذابها وسكبها في صنم على صورة عجل. فقال الشعب: ((هذه آلهتكم يا بني إسرائيل، آلهتكم التي أخرجتكم من أرض مصر)).
5. فلما رأى هرون ذلك بنى أمام الصنم مذبحا ونادى وقال: ((غدا عيد للرب)).
6. فبكروا في الصباح وأصعدوا محرقات وقدموا ذبائح سلامة وجلسوا يأكلون ويشربون ، ثم قاموا يمرحون.
7. فقال الرب لموسى: ((قم انزل. فسد شعبك الذين أخرجتهم من أرض مصر.
8. حادوا سريعا عن الطريق الذي أمرتهم بسلوكه، فصنعوا لهم عجلا مسبوكا وسجدوا له وقدموا الذبائح وقالوا: ((هذه آلهتكم يا بني إسرائيل، آلهتكم التي أخرجتكم من أرض مصر))


رغم ان العبرانيين رأوا الله غير المنظور وهو يعمل الا انهم ارادوا آلهة ً يمكنهم رؤيتها وتشكيلها بالكيفية التي يريدونها هم . كانت الآلهة المصرية المعروفة تُصوّر على شكل بقرة ٍ وعجل . كما كان الكنعانيون المجاورون لهم يعبدون البعل ويصورونه على شكل ثور . ويبدو ان العبرانيين الذين خرجوا للتو من مصر قد وجدوا انه من الطبيعي أن يصنعوا عجلا ً ذهبيا ً يرمز للاله الذي خلصهم من عبوديتهم ، فقد ضجروا من عبادة اله ٍ غير منظور . لكنهم بعملهم هذا كانوا يتجاهلون أمر الله : لا تصنع لك تمثالا ً منحوتا ً ، ولا صورة شيء ٍ ٍ مما في السماء من فوق ولا  مما في الارض من تحت  ولا مما في المياه من تحت الارض . فما اشبه حالنا بحال هؤلاء . نحن نعلم انه يوجد اله ٌ واحد ٌ فقط ، ونعرف بأن هذا االاله يستحق العبادة وحده دون سواه . لكن الآلهة التي نصنعها بأيدينا تُعمي اذهاننا عن رؤية الحقيقة وعن التمتع بالمحبة ِ الغنية التي يريد الله أن يغمرنا بها . ولا يمكن لله ان يعمل فينا في الوقت الذي نقوم فيه نحن باعلاء اي شخص ٍ أو اي شيء ٍ فوقه ُ .


----------



## fauzi (22 ديسمبر 2014)

2024 - هل سبق لك وأن رأيت طفلا ً في السنة الاولى من عمره  وهو يأكل ؟ فالطفل الصغير يضع الطعام على وجهه ويديه وداخل ملابسه ِ وعلى شعره ِ وعلى اي مكان . انه لا يبالي بالنظافة على الاطلاق . واننا نشكر الله لاننا نكبر جميعنا ونتخلص من حالة عدم المبالاة هذه .
أمر الله بتطهير هارون وابنائه ِ وفرزهم للقيام بمهام خدمتهم ككهنة . ورغم ان جميع الرجال الذين من سبط لاوي كانوا مكرسين لخدمة الله الا ان  منصب الكهنة كان من نصيب نسل هارون فقط . وهكذا فقد كان لهم وحدهم امتياز ومسؤولية تقديم الذبائح . كان ينبغي على هؤلاء الكهنة ان يتطهروا ويكرسوا انفسهم قبل ان يتمكنوا من  مساعدة الناس على فعل الشيء نفسه ِ . يصف الاصحاحان الثامن والتاسع من سفر اللاويين  مراسم تنصيب الكهنة ، وهما يبينان ان القداسة انما تأتي من الله وحده وليس من الدور الكهنوتي . كذلك فنحن لسنا مطهرين روحيا ً لكوننا نشغل منصبا ً دينيا ً أو لكوننا ننتمي لعائلة ٍ دينية ، فالتطهير الروحي لا يأتي الا من الله . وهكذا مهما كان منصبنا ومهما طالت فترة اشغالنا لهذا المنصب ، ينبغي علينا ان نتكل على الله في المغفرة ِ وفي علاقتنا معه .
احرص على الالتصاق بالرب لأنه يتوق للالتصاق بك 

سفر اللاويين 8 : 1 – 12 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة )
1. وقال الرب لموسى:
2. ((خذ هرون وبنيه معه، والثياب وزيت المسح وعجل ذبيحة الخطيئة والكبشين وسلة الفطير،
3. واجمع بني إسرائيل كلهم إلى باب خيمة الاجتماع)).
4. فعمل موسى كما أمر الرب. ولما اجتمعت الجماعة إلى باب الخيمة،
5. قال لهم موسى: ((هذا ما أمرني الرب أن أعمله))،
6. وقدم هرون وبنيه وغسلهم بالماء،
7. ثم ألبس هرون القميص وشده بالحزام، ثم ألبسه الجبة والأفود وشد الأفود بزنار،
8. ووضع عليه الصدرة وفيها الأوريم والتميم.
9. ووضع العمامة على رأس هرون وعليها من الأمام صفيحة الذهب، وهو التاج المقدس ، كما أمر الرب موسى.
10. وأخذ موسى زيت المسح ومسح المسكن وجميع ما فيه وقدسه.
11. ورش منه على المذبح سبع مرات، ومسح المذبح وجميع أدواته والمغسلة ومقعدها وقدسها.
12. وصب من زيت المسح على رأس هرون ومسحه وقدسه.


----------



## fauzi (23 ديسمبر 2014)

2025 - ما هو مقدار فهمك لكيفية عمل جهاز التلفاز ؟ وماذا عن سيارتك ، وماذا عن شريك حياتك  واطفالك ؟ من الحقائق الرائعة عن الحياة هي اننا نستطيع التمتع بالعديد من الاشياء دون حاجتنا  لمعرفة كيفية عملها . هذا هو الجزء الاخير من الاوامر والتعليمات المتعلقة بعبادة الله وهو يشتمل على توجيهات بشأن الاطعمة والولادة والامراض الجلدية المعدية 

القراءة من سفر اللاويين 14 


لقد اراد الله من شعبه ان يكونوا مقدسين ، منفصلين ، مختلفين ، مميزين ، كما  انه هو  قدوس ، لذلك فقد وضع شرائع لفصلهم اجتماعيا ً وروحيا ً  عن الامم الوثنية الشريرة المجاورة لهم في ارض كنعان . تتمتع هذه الشرائع بفائدة ٍ عملية ٍ أيضا ً ، فقد قال الله للعبرانيين كيف يشخصوا الامراض الجلدية المعدية والبرص لكي يتمكنوا من تجنبها ومعالجتها . وقد ساعدت هذه الشرائع العبرانيين على تجنب الامراض التي كانت تشكل تهديدا ً خطيرا ً على حياتهم في ذلك الزمان وذلك المكان . ورغم انهم لم يدركوا الاسباب الطبية الكامنة وراء بعض هذه الشرائع الا ان اطاعتهم لها جعلتهم اصحاء في اجسادهم . ما من شك ٍ ان العديد من الشرائع قد بدت غريبة ً بالنسبة للعبرانيين ، ومع ذلك فقد ساعدتهم شرائع الله لا على تجنب الامراض الجسدية فحسب بل والعدوى الاخلاقية والروحية ايضا ً . قد لا نفهم دوما ً لماذا يأمرنا الله بالقيام بهذا الامر او لماذا ينهانا عن ذلك الامر ، لكن ينبغي علينا ان ندرك ان مشيئته هي في صالحنا على الدوام حتى في الاوقات التي يصعب فيها علينا ان نفهم السبب او كيفية ذلك  .


----------



## fauzi (29 ديسمبر 2014)

2026 - ما هي العطلة او المناسبة المفضلة لديك في السنة ؟ ما الذي تفعله استعدادا ً لذلك ؟ وما هي بعض الطرق التي تحتفل بها  بهذه المناسبة ؟ وما هو شعورك عقب انتهائها ؟ هنا يقدم الله من خلال نبيه موسى المزيد من التعليمات المتعلقة بالحياة اليومية وذلك عن طريق الاعياد والمواسم والاحتفالات 

سفر اللاويين 23 : ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة ) 
1. وكلم الرب موسى فقال:
2. ((قل لبني إسرائيل: أعياد الرب التي تحتفلون بها مقدسة للرب.
3. في ستة أيام تعمل عملا، وفي اليوم السابع سبت عطلة مقدس تحتفلون به ولا تعملوا عملا في جميع دياركم. فهو سبت للرب.
4. ((هذه أعياد الرب المقدسة التي تحتفلون بها في أوقاتها:
5. في الشهر الأول، في مساء اليوم الرابع عشر منه إلى مساء اليوم الخامس عشر فصح للرب.
6. وفي اليوم الخامس عشر منه عيد الفطير للرب، وفيه تأكلون فطيرا سبعة أيام .
7. وفي اليوم الأول منها تحتفلون احتفالا مقدسا ولا تعملون عملا شاقا.
8. وتقربون وقيدة للرب سبعة أيام، وفي اليوم السابع تحتفلون احتفالا مقدسا لكم، لا تعملون فيه عملا شاقا)).
.
.
.
23. وكلم الرب موسى فقال:
24. ((قل لبني إسرائيل: يكون لكم اليوم الأول من الشهر السابع يوم عطلة وتذكار واحتفال مقدس على صوت البوق.
25. لا تعملوا فيه عملا شاقا، وقربوا وقيدة للرب)).
26. وكلم الرب موسى فقال:
27. ((أما اليوم العاشر من الشهر السابع هذا، فهو يوم الكفارة وفيه تحتفلون احتفالا مقدسا لكم، وتذللون نفوسكم بالصوم وتقربون وقيدة للرب.
.
.
32. فهو سبت عطلة لكم، تذللون فيه نفوسكم بالصوم من مساء اليوم التاسع من الشهر إلى مساء اليوم العاشر ولا تعملون عملا)). 


لعبت الاعياد دورا ً كبيرا ً في خطة الله للشعب العبراني القديم ، فقد كانت اعيادهم مختلفة ً عن أعياد أية أمة ٍ أخرى لأن الله  هو من وضعها للاحتفال معه وليس للانحلال الأخلاقي أو السُكر أو الانغماس في الملذات . فقد اراد الله ان يخصص اياما ً معينة ً للشعب للراحة والاستجمام ، ولكي يتذكروا بروح الشكر جميع ما فعله الله من أجلهم . وهكذا فقد كانوا يحتفلون في هذه الأعياد بصلاح الله .
فكر في عطلاتك والتقاليد التي تتبعها . ما الذي يعكسه ذلك عن قيمك ؟ كيف تحتفل ؟ متى تأخذ وقتا ً للراحة والانتعاش وتذكّر الرب ؟ خصص وقتا ً للاحتفال بصلاح الرب  ، والاستمتاع بالشركة مع مؤمنين آخرين ، وإكرام الرب .


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (29 ديسمبر 2014)

سلام ونعمه الرب معكِ  ..  
شكراً جزيلاً أخي الحبيب مواضيعك كلها رائعة وجميلة جداً
 الرب يباركك يسعدك ويحميك ويحفظك  
ويفرح قلبك وأسرتك دائماً بتحقيق أمنياتكم للعام الجديد
والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح
دائماً..وأبداً..آمين
وكل عام وأنت بألف خير ...​


----------



## fauzi (31 ديسمبر 2014)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> سلام ونعمه الرب معكِ  ..
> شكراً جزيلاً أخي الحبيب مواضيعك كلها رائعة وجميلة جداً
> الرب يباركك يسعدك ويحميك ويحفظك
> ويفرح قلبك وأسرتك دائماً بتحقيق أمنياتكم للعام الجديد
> ...


كل عام وانت بالف خير 
شكرا ً على الكلمات الجميلة والمشجعة .... الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (31 ديسمبر 2014)

2027 - انت ما تزال صغيرا ً ، أو ، آسف لكنك لا تملك الخبرة الكافية . قد يكون أي ٌ من هذين الردين مؤلما ً لك حتى ولو كان صحيحا ً ، فهو يعني انك ما تزال بحاجة ٍ  لوقت ٍ طويل ٍ ومتعب ٍ من النمو واكتساب الخبرات . بدأ ً من سفر العدد تبدأ الأمور بالتغير حيث يتوقف الله عن اعطاء الشرائع للشعب كي يحيوا بموجبها . لكن لله قصد ٌ صالح ٌ دوما ً من وراء كل ما يفعله ُ 

سفر العدد 1 
1. وكلم الرب موسى في برية سيناء، في خيمة الاجتماع ، في اليوم الأول من الشهر الثاني من السنة الثانية لخروج بني إسرائيل من أرض مصر، فقال:
2. ((أحص أنت وهرون جماعة بني إسرائيل بعشائرهم وعائلاتهم وسجلا أسماء جميع الذكور، كل ذكر بمفرده،
3. من ابن عشرين سنة فصاعدا، ممن يخرجون إلى الحرب، كل واحد بحسب جيشه.
4. وليكن معكما من كل سبط رجل يكون هو رئيس عائلته.
.
.
.
17. فأخذ موسى وهرون هؤلاء الرجال الذين ذكرت أسماؤهم،
18. وجمعا كل الجماعة في اليوم الأول من الشهر الثاني، فانتسبوا إلى عشائرهم وعائلاتهم بإحصاء أسمائهم، من ابن عشرين فصاعدا، كل واحد بمفرده،
19. كما أمر الرب موسى. وهكذا عدهم موسى وهرون في برية سيناء.
.
.
.
47. وأما اللاويون فلم يعدوا فيما بينهم بحسب سبط آبائهم،
48. لأن الرب كلم موسى فقال:
49. ((أما سبط لاوي فلا تعدهم ولا تحص جملتهم فيما بين بني إسرائيل
50. لكن وكل اللاويين بمسكن تابوت العهد وجميع أمتعته وكل ما يتعلق به، وهم يحملون المسكن وجميع أمتعته، وهم يخدمونه وحواليه ينزلون.
51. فإذا رحل المسكن فاللاويون يقوضونه، وإذا حل فهم ينصبونه، وإن اقترب منه أحد سواهم يقتل
52. وينزل بنو إسرائيل، كل واحد في مخيمه وعند رايته بحسب جيوشهم،
53. واللاويون ينزلون حوالي مسكن تابوت العهد لئلا يقترب منه أحد فيحل على جماعة بني إسرائيل غضب الله، ويقومون بخدمة المسكن.
54. فعمل بنو إسرائيل بجميع ما أمر الرب به موسى.

كان الشعب في مرحلة ٍ انتقالية ٍ من رحلتهم ، وكان احصائهم أمرا ً هاما ً . فقد كان ينبغي احصاء المقاتلين لتحديد القوة العسكرية للشعب قبل أن يدخلوا ارض الموعد . كما انه كان ينبغي تنظيم الاسباط لتحديد مساحة الأرض التي يحتاجها كل سبط ،  وكذلك لعمل سجلات بالانساب .
في كل مرحلة ٍ انتقالية ٍ في الحياة من المهم ان نجري جردا ً لمواردنا وحسابا ً لكلفة كل بديل ٍمن البدائل . فسوف نخدم الله بصورة ٍ أكثر فاعلية ً إن خصصنا وقتا ً لمعرفة ما لدينا من مممتلكات ٍ وعلاقات ٍ وحالة ٍ روحية ٍ ووقت ٍ وأهداف وما الى ذلك .
قبل قيامك بالخطوة التالية او اتخاذك للخطوة الهامة القادمة قم بتحليل مواردك واحسب التكلفة . بعد ذلك استخدم ما وهبك الله إياه ُ لما فيه مجده ُ هو .


----------



## fauzi (1 يناير 2015)

2028 - قال الرب يسوع في موعظته على الجبل بانه سيكون هناك مفاجأة ٌ في النهاية حتى في وسط الذين يدّعون انتمائهم اليه . فالانسان كلما تقدم الزمن به ازداد انحداره وتدهور اخلاقه ِ  ومستوى التفكير الخلقي لديه ، فكثيرون سيُرفضون وينزلون الى الحضيض لأنه لم يكن عندهم القلب ولا الفكر النقي الطاهر ، ظانين انهم بسلوكهم و تصرفهم هذا يملكون ويسودون في زمنهم . وفي هذا الصدد يقول أحدهم هناك اختبارٌ  معي عندما نزلت ُ في احد فنادق مدينة آشفيل في ولاية كارولاينا الشمالية ، ووصلت متأخرا ً الى الفندق في تلك الليلة وحجزت غرفة ومن ثم توجهت ُ الى المصعد الكهربائي . دخلت ُ المصعد وكبست ُ على الزر السادس ، حيث كانت غرفتي في الطابق السادس من الفندق . تصوروا مقدار المفاجأة التي حلت بي وادهشتني ، فبدلا ً من أن يصعد بي المصعد نزل نزولا ً . ظننت بأنني كبست ُ الزر الخاطئ  وعندما تأكدت ُ من الزر انتابني شعور ٌ غريب وأخذ الخوف يتسرب الى قلبي . فماذا حصل لهذا المصعد ؟ انه ينزل نزولا ً الى اسفل وبسرعة ٍ كبيرة . ولكن في النهاية توقف المصعد وفُتح الباب . وعندها كم كانت دهشتي اكبر واعظم عندما رأيت نفسي في الطابق السادس من الفندق . وعندما سألت ُ عن السبب كان الجواب  أن الفندق كان مبنيا ً على حافة الجبل وبأن قاعة الاستقبال كانت مبنية ً في الطابق العلوي بدلا ً من الطابق الاسفل كباقي الفنادق .
إن الناس في نهاية حياتهم سيندهشون كثيرا ً حينما سينحدرون انحدارا ً الى أسفل بدلا ً من أن يصعدوا صعودا ً لأنهم بنوا حياتهم على أساس ٍ خاطئ . إن الانسان  بينما كان يعتقد انه  يذهب الى الأعلى وفي لحظة ٍ واحدة فوجيء بأنه ينزل الى اسفل وينحدر انحدارا ً وذلك الانحدار يؤدي بالجميع الى هوة الهلاك . كم كانت دهشة ذلك الشخص عندما أحس ان المصعد الذي  ينبغي ان يرفعه ُ الى فوق هو نفسه ُ ينزل به الى اسفل . وكم ستكون دهشة أناس ٌ كثيرين يعتقدون ان صيتهم الحسن ونشاطاتهم الكثيرة التي يقومون بها سوف ترفع من شأنهم ، بينما الفكر والقلب مدنّس ٌ تماما ً من الداخل . سيُدهشون عندما ينزل بهم الزمن من القمة ِ الى الحضيض .
قف في مكانك حيث أنت وراجع نفسك جيدا ً وتنبه فقد تكون هذه الساعة ُ وهذا الوقت ُ الذي يجب أن تُدرك أنك تُحدر ُ بنفسك الى الهلاك ، فالوقت الآن مقبول ٌ للتراجع قبل أن ينتهي بك المطاف الى القاع حيث لا مفر ، عندها تُدرك ُ كم هي خسارتك كبيرة .


----------



## fauzi (2 يناير 2015)

2092 - مملكة السلام ورئيس السلام 
من العبث والهُراء ان يدّعي اي شخص ٍ أو أمة في وقتنا الحاضر بأنه قادر ٌ على احلال السلام على الأرض . فحتى المنظمات العالمية التي أنشأت بهدف تحقيق السلام قد اثبتت اخفاقها في هذا المضمار . فليس هنالك سلام ٌ في العالم على الاطلاق  ، بل ان العالم الذي نعيش فيه هو عالم ٌ شرير . وإن كنت تتوقع أن الأخوّة  ستعم وتنتشر بين الناس فسوف تُمنى بخيبة الأمل لأن الانسان  غير قادر ٍ على إحلال السلام على هذه الأرض ، ولن يكون هنالك سلام ٌ طالما أن الخطية موجودة في القلوب وطالما ان الانسان يحلم بالسيادة على اخيه الانسان . اما المملكة التي سيقيمها الرب يسوع المسيح ستكون مملكة سلام وسيكون هو رئيس السلام . 
في ضوء المستقبل الآتي لا بد انه ينبغي علينا ان نسلك في نور الرب ،  فهذه هي الطريقة الوحيدة لاحلال السلام . أما حينما نترك الله خارجا ً أي خارج حياتنا فلن نحظى بالسلام أبدا ً


----------



## fauzi (9 يناير 2015)

2093  - غالباً ما نقول بصيغة مبالغة متعمدة «سأموت من الجوع!» وهذا يعني بالنسبة للأشخاص الذين ما حولنا أننا جائعين حقاً ولدينا الاستعداد لبذل مجهود كبير للحصول على الطعام في أسرع وقت ممكن.

اقتبس يسوع الآية (تثنية 3:8) حينما جربه إبليس في أن يحيل الحجارة إلى خبز.
" ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان، بل بكل ما يخرج من فم الرب " 
 إن كلمة الله هي المصدر الحقيقي للغذاء الروحي، وينبغي علينا أن نهتم بتغذية أرواحنا أكثر من اهتمامنا بتغذية أجسادنا.
إن كلمة الله هي المصدر الحقيقي للغذاء الروحي ، وينبغي علينا ان نهتم بتغذية ارواحنا أكثر من اهتمامنا بتغذية اجسادنا . يعتقد الكثيرون ان الحياة تعني اشباع رغباتهم وشهواتهم الجسدية ،فإن استطاعوا ان يجنوا ما يكفي من المال لشراء افخر الملابس وتناول اشهى الاطعمة واللعب في افخم الصالات الرياضية ، فهم يعتقدون بانهم بعيشون حياة ً طيبة . لكن اشباع هذه الرغبات لا يُشبع اعمق اشواق المرء . وهكذا فإن الرضا الحقيقي يتحقق من خلال التزامنا الكامل مع الله الذي خلق الحياة نفسها ، وهذا يعني ان نتكل على الله وأن نتغذى على كلمته ِ ، لكنه يعني أيضا ً الانضباط والتضحية والعمل الدؤوب . لهذا فإن الكثيرين لا يحصلون على هذا الرضا ابدا ً .
حافظ على تركيزك على الرب ، وحاول ان تجد كل شبعك ورضاك فيه ِ .

اقرأ: (تثنية 1:6 - 32:11)


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 يناير 2015)

*يثبت لاهميته​*


----------



## fauzi (14 يناير 2015)

2094 - لمن رفعت دعواك ؟
 ربما انت تتألم بسبب ايمانك بالمسيح ، أهلك يضطهدونك ، جيرانك يضطهدونك ، زملائك في المدرسة او العمل . كل ذلك لانهم لا يفهمون سبب ايمانك بالمسيح . وانت تحاول ان تشرح لهم لكن قلوبهم واذهانهم ثقيلة . واظن انه لو استطعت لشرحت دعواك لمن هم اعلى مركزا ً ، وقد يفهمونك  . هذا ممكن ، لكن أشجعك في هذا اليوم  أن ترفع دعواك الى الله ، هو الذي يعرف الافكار والنيات وهو القاضي العادل .
 يجب ان لا  تفتر  عن ان تشرح سبب الرجاء الذي فيك ،  ولكن لا تنقد  لذلك بدافع الجسد . سلم قيادة حياتك وارفع دعواك لله تعالى وهو الاب الحنون المحب واقبل خطته التي رسمها لك .


----------



## fauzi (15 يناير 2015)

2095 - الكتب تسلّي وتثقف وتهذب. والكتب الجيدة تجذبنا لقرائتها صفحة ً تلو الأخرى حتى النهاية  . ما هي ذكرياتك عن الكتب ؟ ما هي مشاعرك اتجاه الكتب ؟
 غالبا ً ما تكون اوقات التغيير في القيادة أوقاتا ً حساسة  ، لا تغفل عما يحدث هنا لأنها فرصة موسى الأخيرة للتحدث بكلام الله 

سفر التثنية 31 : 1 – 13 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة ) 
1. وتابع موسى كلامه إلى جميع بني إسرائيل
2. فقال لهم: ((أنا اليوم ابن مئة وعشرين سنة، لا أقدر بعد على الرواح والمجيء. والرب قال لي: لن تعبر هذا الأردن.
3. فالرب إلهكم يعبر أمامكم، وهو يزيل تلك الأمم من أمامكم فترثونها. ويشوع هو يقودكم في عبوركم كما قال الرب.
4. ويفعل الرب بتلك الأمم كما فعل بسيحون وعوج، ملكي الأموريين، فدمر أرضهما.
5. فمتى أسلمهم الرب إلى أيديكم تفعلون بهم حسب جميع الوصايا التي أمرتكم بها.
6. تشجعوا وتقووا ولا تخافوا منهم ولا ترهبوهم لأن الرب إلهكم سائر معكم، لا يهملكم ولا يترككم)).
7. ثم دعا موسى يشوع وقال له أمام عيون جميع بني إسرائيل: ((تشجع وكن قويا، فأنت تدخل مع هؤلاء الشعب إلى الأرض التي أقسم الرب لآبائكم أن يعطيها لهم، وأنت تملكهم إياها.
8. والرب سائر أمامك، وهو يكون معك، ولا يهملك ولا يتركك، فلا تخف ولا ترهب)).
9. وكتب موسى هذه الشريعة وأعطاها لكهنة بني لاوي ، حاملي تابوت عهد الرب، وسائر شيوخ بني إسرائيل،
10. وقال لهم: ((في نهاية السبع السنين، في ميعاد سنة الإعفاء من الديون، في عيد المظال
11. حينما يأتي جميع بني إسرائيل ليروا وجه الرب إلههم في الموضع الذي يختاره، تقرأ هذه الشريعة على مسامعهم جميعا.
12. إجمعوا الشعب، رجالا ونساء وأطفالا، والغريب الذي في مدنكم، ليسمعوا ويتعلموا ويتقوا الرب إلهكم، ويحرصوا على العمل بجميع كلام تلك الشريعة
13. وليسمع بنوهم الذين لم يعلموا ويتعلموا مخافة الرب إلهكم كل الأيام التي تحيونها في الأرض التي أنتم تعبرون الأردن إليها لتمتلكوها)).

سفر التثنية 32 : 45 – 47 
45. ولما فرغ من مخاطبة جميع بني إسرائيل بهذا الكلام كله ،
46. قال لهم: ((إحفظوا في قلوبكم كلام الشريعة الذي أعدته عليكم اليوم لتوصوا به بنيكم، حتى يحرصوا أن يعملوا بجميع أحكامها
47. فما هو كلام فارغ لديكم، بل هو حياة لكم، وبه تطول أيامكم في الأرض التي أنتم تعبرون الأردن إليها لتمتلكوها.

أمر موسى الشعب بقراءة شريعة الله  على مسامع الجميع كي يتمكنوا جميعا ً بما فيهم الأطفال من سماعها كما ورد في تثنية 31 : 10- 13 . كانت الامة بأكملها  تجتمع مرة ً واحدة ً كل سبع سنوات ٍ  للاستماع الى أحد الكهنة وهو يقرأ الشريعة على مسامعهم . لم تكن هناك مؤلفات ٌ أو كتب ٌ مقدسة منتشرة ٌ بين الناس  آنذاك  ، لذلك كان الناس يعتمدون على الكلام المنقول شفهيا ً وعلى الذاكرة القوية . لهذا فقد كان الحفظ ُ جزءا ً هاما ً ٌ من العبادة  لأنه اذا كان الجميع يعرفون الشريعة فلن يكون الجهل مبررا ً لخرقها .
 لكي نتمم قصد الله ومشيئته ُ في حياتنا ينبغي ان تكون كلمة الله ومعانيها محفورة ً في قلوبنا وعقولنا . اذا لم تكن ممن يرغبون في قيادة العائلة باكملها في بعض التأملات يمكنك الاكتفاء بقراءة بضع آيات ٍ من الكتاب المقدس على مسامع أبنائك . هنالك العديد من الترجمات العربية للكتاب المقدس والتي تناسب جميع الاعمار والمستويات ، وينبغي ان يكون تعليم الابناء ِ والمؤمنين الجدد أحد أهم اولوياتك . 

اقرأ سفر التثنية الاصحاحات 31 – 34


----------



## fauzi (16 يناير 2015)

2096 - حاول ان ترجع بذاكرتك الى يومك الاول في العمل على غرار جميع الناس . من المرجح انك شعرت بالحماسة اتجاه جميع التحديات التي تنتظرك واتجاه الوجوه والاسماء الجديدة التي ينبغي عليك تذكرها واتجاه المسؤوليات والاجرائات والآمال الكبيرة . يبدأ سفر يشوع بتوقع عمل ٍ جديد ٍ ليشوع الذي اصبح القائد الجديد للعبرانيين . فحال استلامه ِ لمنصبه الجديد كان يتعين عليه ان يتعامل مع موقف ٍ صعب ٍ الا وهو دعوة سبط جاد وسبط رأوبين ونصف سبط منسى ان يحفظوا عهدهم الذي قطعوه لموسى . كما كان يتعين عليه  ان يطيع اوامر الله وان يقوم بمهمة ٍ صعبة. لكنه كان مستعدا ً لفعل ما يأمره الله به بصفته قائدا ً للأمة .

سفر يشوع 1 : 10 – 18 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة ) 
10. فقال يشوع لقادة الشعب: ((تجولوا وسط المحلة وقولوا للشعب:
11. أعدوا لكم زادا لأنكم بعد ثلاثة أيام تعبرون الأردن لتدخلوا الأرض التي يعطيكم الرب إلهكم وتمتلكوها)).
12. ثم قال يشوع لبني رأوبين وبني جاد ونصف عشيرة منسى:
13. ((أذكروا ما قال لكم موسى عبد الرب: إن الرب إلهكم أعطاكم هذه الأرض لتقيموا بها.
14. نساؤكم وأطفالكم ومواشيكم يقيمون هنا بالأرض التي أعطاكم موسى شرق الأردن، لكن على كل قوي شديد البأس منكم أن يعبر أمام إخوته بني إسرائيل ليساعدوهم في القتال
15. إلى أن يريح الرب إخوتكم ويمتلكوا هم أيضا الأرض التي أعطاها لهم الرب إلههم، ثم ترجعون إلى أرضكم التي أعطاها لكم موسى عبد الرب عبر الأردن شرقا وترثونها)).
16. فقالوا ليشوع: ((كل ما أمرتنا به نفعله، وحيثما وجهتنا نتجه.
17. في جميع ما أطعنا به موسى نطيعك، والرب إلهك يكون معك، كما كان مع موسى.
18. كل من يخالف أمرك ولا يسمع كلامك في جميع ما تأمر به يقتل ، أما أنت فتشدد وتشجع)).

كان عمل يشوع الجديد يتضمن قيادة اكثر من مليوني شخص الى ارض ٍ جديدة وغريبة والاستيلاء عليها . فيا له من تحد ٍ كبير ٍ حتى بالنسبة لرجل عظيم ٍ كيشوع .
يعتبر كل عمل ٍ جديد ٍ تحديا ً لصاحبه ِ . بدون الله قد يبدو الأمر مخيفا ً لكن مع الله قد يكون مغامرة ً  رائعة . وكما كان الله مع يشوع  فهو معنا نحن ُ ايضا ً اثناء مواجهتنا للتحديات الجديدة . قد لا يتعين عليك ان تهزم أمما ً لكنك تواجه في كل يوم ٍ مواقف عصيبة واناسا يصعب التعامل معهم وتجارب قاسية ورغم ذلك فقد وعد الله ان لا يتركك وان لا يهملك َ . اطلب من الله ان يوجه طرقك وعندها سوف تتمكن من  التغلب على الكثير من صعوبات  الحياة  .


----------



## fauzi (17 يناير 2015)

2097 - هل تخاف من الذين يقاومون الله ؟ الذين يحيكون مؤامرات للمؤمنين ؟ لا تخف لأن الله يسيطر على كل شيء . صلى النبي داود وهو يلاحط تدبيرات الاشرار قائلا ً : 
" اسْتُرْنِي مِنْ مُؤَامَرَةِ الأَشْرَارِ، مِنْ جُمْهُورِ فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ " (سفر المزامير 64: 2 )
 وداود يعبّر  بهذه الصلاة عن مخاوف الكثيرين الذين يدبّر لهم المحيطون بهم او الذين يعملون معهم المؤامرات بغرض الاساءة اليهم والخلاص منهم . 
هل تلاحظ ان المؤامرات تُدبّر دائما ً للشخص الناجح ، للأمين في عمله ِ ، لخادم الرب المكرّس ، للطالب المجتهد الذي يرفض الغش ؟ فغير الناجحين لا يطيقون ان يروا  الناجحين . فاذا كنت محاطا ً بالمتآمرين الذين يريدون الخلاص منك فتعزى لان هذا اكبر دليل ٍ على نجاحك وتفوقك وفشلهم .
لقد لاحظت في كلمة الله ان المؤامرات التي تُدبّر لاولاد الله تنتهي برفعة ٍ وبركات ٍ ونجاح ٍ لهم . دع المتآمرين يحيكون المؤامرات وثق بالله . تذكّر يوسف في مصر ، وأن للمؤامرات حدودا ً يضعها الله الذي في يديه كل شيء .
. قال كاتب المزامير :
 " لِمَاذَا ارْتَجَّتِ الأُمَمُ ، وَتَفَكَّرَ الشُّعُوبُ فِي الْبَاطِلِ ؟ قَامَ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ ، وَتَآمَرَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعًا عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ " ( مزمور 2 : 1 ، 2 ) 
الامم ارتجّت ، اهتزت معاييرها الاخلاقية والادبية  وقادها هذا الاهتزاز الى التفكير في الباطل ، وتصل المؤامرة الى القمة فيقول الرؤساء عن الآب وعن الابن :
" «لِنَقْطَعْ قُيُودَهُمَا، وَلْنَطْرَحْ عَنَّا رُبُطَهُمَا " ( مزمور 2 : 3 ) 
إن القيود الالهية تكبح جماح الخطاة وتُعلن عن بشاعة آثامهم وحياتهم المتدهورة الى عمق الخطايا ، ولكن لن تنجح مؤامرة الرؤساء ، لماذا ؟ لأن " اَلسَّاكِنُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ يَضْحَكُ. الرَّبُّ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ. " ( مزمور 2 : 4 ) فيقضي الله تماما ً على المؤامرات . لا خوف اذن من المؤامرات ، لا خوف من النمو السرطاني للضلالات ، لا خوف من التآمر ضد المسيح ، فالنصرة النهائية هي لتدبيرات الله التي دبّرها في مشوراته الازلية .


----------



## fauzi (18 يناير 2015)

2098 - سار الشعب مدة ً طويلة ً في الصحراء . كانت الصحراء جافة ً خشنة ً صفراء . الأرجل تغوص في الرمال ، تغوص حتى تختفي الاقدام ونزعها من الرمال مشقة . الايدي تتمرجح بجوار الاجساد في هزال ، تكاد تسقط من الأكتاف كأفرع ٍ هزيلة ٍ جافة . الصحراء ممتدة ، البرية واسعة ، الارض منبسطة والرمال ناعمة . الشمس ُ ساطعة دائمة ، الحرارة تشوي الاجسام ، اللون الاصفر يعمي . الوف ٌ من البشر يسيرون ، عجوز ٌ يجر قدميه ، طفل ٌ يصرخ  يمسك ثياب امه . الرجال غارقون في العرق والهم ، الشباب يتذمرون ويذرفون غيظهم . تراهم لكثرتهم بدوا  كجيش ٍ من النمل يدب وسط محيط ٍ متسع ٍ اصفر لا نهاية له . وفي المقدمة يقود موسى الموكب التعب ، يستند الى عصاه في شموخ ٍ  واهن . وصرخ طفل ٌ يطلب ماء ً يُطفئ النار في جوفه . ركعت الام ترفع الى فمه الاناء . انكفأ الاناء كله ولم تسقط قطرة َ ماء ، طلبت من جارتها فلم تنل شيئا ً . زاد صراخ الطفل  وتتابعت الصرخات تطلب الماء وسرعان ما نفذ الماء . استمرت المسيرة وتجلد الشباب و تحرك الرجال وحملت النساء اطفالهن  . انتشرت الهمسات وسرت التساؤلات وجحظت العيون ، اين الماء ؟ الصحراء صحراء ، البرية خالية ، السماء صافية ، لا ظل لسحابة ٍ شاردة . زادت حرارة الشمس ، اكتوت الاقدام ، سال العرق ، جفت الأمعاء . ارتفع الهم ، تصاعدت الزفرات ، تحركت الالسنة الجافة في الافواه المتذمرة . امتزج صراخ الاطفال بندب النساء ، بشكوى الرجال ، بضجر الشباب . أحس موسى بالعناء والشقاء والعطش خلفه . توقف واستند الى عصاه . رفع موسى وجهه الى الله يطلبه ُ ويستنجد . رأى الله معاناة الشعب وآلامه ُ . ارسل الله بصره الى الصحراء الجافة والقفر العاقر والرمال القاتلة . وامر الله موسى أن يحفر الارض ويرفع الرمال ويشق القفر . وتحول الشعب كله الى أيد ٍ تحفر . كل الأيدي شاركت في حفر الأرض . الشباب يحفر في عزم واالرجال يحفرون في اصرار ، والنساء يحفرن في رجاء . وارتمى الاطفال يلهون ويحفرون ، وتذكر عجوز ٌ مراحم الرب فعلا صوتهُ بالغناء . علا صوت العجوز فوق صوت المعاول يعدد بركات الرب وأمانته مع شعبه . وسرت العدوى فارتفعت الاصوات وصدح الترنيم وتعالت االنغمات  . ورنموا : اصعدي ايتها البئر ، اصعدي ايتها البئر . وظهر الماء وتدفقت ينابيعه وعلت وجرت ، وتفجرت في القفر ينابيع ماء . امتلئت البئر وفاضت ، ارتوى الشعب كله وشرب ماء الرب . في القفر هناك ماء ، وسط الصحراء آبار . ارفع وجهك لله ، اطلب منه الارتواء ، يعطيك ويشبعك ويرطّب حياتك . سترنم وتهلل وتسبّح وتشكر .


----------



## fauzi (19 يناير 2015)

لا يوجد غيره ُ قدير ، ولا يوجد سواه ُ يقدر أن يخلّصك الى التمام ويمنحك الحياة الابدية . مع المسيح لا خوف ولا ضعف ولا شك ولا قلق ، ففيه الأمان والضمان والطمأنينة لأنه القدير . فهل تعرفت الى هذا القدير ؟


----------



## fauzi (20 يناير 2015)

2099 - ليس بالضرورة ان تكون في سن الشيخوخة كي تنسى شيئا ً هاما ً ، فالنسيان يحدث للناس جميعا ً في كل حين ، ولا بد ان هذا قد حدث معك ، أليس كذلك ، أم انك نسيت ذلك ؟ لقد اصيب العبرانيون بداء النسيان في هذا الوقت من تاريخهم . من هو الاله الذي كنا نعبده ؟ لم اعد اذكر لماذا احمل كتاب الشريعة هذا بين يدي ،  أو ما شابه ذلك . 

يشوع 24 : 14 – 24 
14. ((فخافوا الرب واعبدوه بكمال وإخلاص ، وانزعوا الآلهة التي عبدها آباؤكم في نهر الفرات وفي مصر واعبدوا الرب.
15. وإن كان يسوؤكم أن تعبدوه فاختاروا لكم اليوم من تعبدون ، إما الآلهة التي عبدها آباؤكم عبر الفرات أو آلهة الأموريين الذين أنتم مقيمون بأرضهم . أما أنا وأهل بيتي فنعبد الرب)).
16. فأجابه الشعب: ((حاشا لنا أن نترك الرب ونعبد آلهة غريبة
17. لأن الرب إلهنا هو الذي أخرجنا نحن وآباءنا من مصر، أرض العبودية وصنع أمام عيوننا تلك المعجزات العظيمة وحفظنا في جميع الطرق التي سلكناها، وبين جميع الشعوب الذين عبرنا أرضهم.
18. وطرد من أمامنا جميع الشعوب وكذلك الأموريين الساكنين في الأرض قبلنا، فنحن أيضا نعبد الرب لأنه إلهنا)).
19. فقال يشوع للشعب: ((لا تقدرون أن تعبدوا الرب لأنه إله قدوس، إله غيور، لا يصبر على ذنوبكم وخطاياكم.
20. فأنتم إذا تركتموه وعبدتم آلهة غريبة يرتد عنكم ويسيء إليكم ويفنيكم بعدما كان بارككم)).
21. فقال الشعب ليشوع: ((كلا، بل الرب وحده نعبد)).
22. فأجابهم يشوع: ((أنتم شهود على أنفسكم أنكم اخترتم الرب لتعبدوه)). فقالوا: ((نحن شهود)).
23. فقال لهم يشوع: ((فالآن انزعوا الآلهة الغريبة فيما بينكم ووجهوا قلوبكم إلى الرب إله إسرائيل)).
24. فأجابه الشعب: ((الرب إلهنا نعبد ولصوته نسمع)). 


كان العهد القائم بين الله والعبرانيين هو ان يعبدوا الرب وحده ويطيعوه . كانت الغاية هي ان يكونوا امة ً مقدسة ً تؤثر في بقية الامم الأخرى وتجلبهم لعبادة الله الحي الحقيقي ، وكان الاستيلاء على ارض كنعان هي احدى وسائل تحقيق تلك الغاية ، لكن العبرانيين انشغلوا بالارض وتحول نظرهم عن الرب الاله .
قد نصرف اوقاتا ً طويلة ً جدا ً على الوسائل او الطرق فننسى الغاية النهائية ، ألا وهي تمجيد الله . وقد تقع الكنائس في هذا الخطأ هي الأخرى ، فعلى سبيل المثال : قد تصرف الرعية كل طاقتها في اقامة مرافق جديدة لتصبح بعد ذلك مكتفية ً بذاتها أو تخشى من استخدام الآخرين لهذه المرافق .
ما هي غايتك في عملك ، في بيتك ؟ اجعل تصرفاتك هناك جزء ًً من تتميم مقاصد الله النهائية  . تذكّر ما دعاك الله للقيام به ولا تنسى وعودك له . 

اقرأ سفر يشوع الاصحاحات 20 – 24


----------



## fauzi (21 يناير 2015)

2100 - تمر الايام والسنين والعصور ودورة الحياة وروتينها كما هي  ، فلا جديد تحت الشمس ولا  من حقيقة ٍ نراها كحتمية الموت . يتعب الانسان ويشقى خلف مكتسبات الحياة  ، فاذا بخسائرها وويلاتها تسود ، وفي النهاية يرى الانسان  واذا بكل تعبه ِ الذي تعبه تحت الشمس يؤول الى تلك الحتمية نفسها : الموت ثم سداد ثمن خطاياه . اذن في عالم ٍ كل ما فيه باطل ٌ وفان ٍ ، ويمكنك ان تتطلع من حولك وان ترى ماذا اقصد ، في عالم ٍ كل ما فيه باطل ٌ وفان ٍ تحتاج الى يد ٍ تمتد من خارج محدودية هذا العالم وفنائه فتمسك بيدك وتمنحك حياة جديدة تدوم وتبقى وتستمر فوق هموم اليوم وقلق الغد . ... هكذا لم يأتي يسوع ليقدم دينا ً جديدا ً بل ليصنع القلب الجديد والانسان الجديد . أتى ليكون تلك اليد الوحيدة الممتدة من خارج محدودية عالمنا وفنائه ، يد الله المحب  . وبعد أن سُمّرت يده على صليب ٍأُعد  اصلا ً  لي ولك ليدفع ثمن خطيتي وخطيتك ، قام دائسا على حتمية الموت ليُمسك بيدك ويقودك بمحبته ِ في حياة ٍ جديدة تبقى الى الابد . 
الخيار لك ، فماذا تختار ؟


----------



## fauzi (22 يناير 2015)

2101 - هناك الكثير من المواقف التي تضطرنا للانتظار ، أليس كذلك ؟ فنحن ننتظر في عيادة الطبيب وعند الاشارات الضوئية وفي البيت ، كما اننا ننتظر حضور من يصحبنا معه  أو مجيء عطلة نهاية الاسبوع . وهكذا قد يكون الانتظار محبطا ً في بعض الاحيان . يشتمل هذا المقطع  من الكتاب المقدس على قصة ٍ مؤثرة ٍ عن الانتظار . كان ينبغي على يوتام ان يفعل ذلك . اسأل نفسك ما اذا كان يستمتع بذلك أم لا ؟ حيث ان تجربته ُ هذه تُشبه تجاربنا جميعا ً بطريقة ٍ أو بأخرى 

سفر القضاة 9 : 1 – 57
1. وذهب أبـيمالك بن يربعل إلى أخواله في شكيم، وقال لهم ولجميع قبـيلة أبـي أمه:
2. ((قولوا على مسامع جميع أهل شكيم: أيهما خير لكم، أن يتسلط عليكم سبعون رجلا، أي جميع بني يربعل، أم رجل واحد؟ واذكروا أني أنا من لحمكم ودمكم)).
3. فنقل أخواله إلى أهل شكيم هذا الكلام، فمالت قلوبهم نحو أبـيمالك لأنهم قالوا إنه قريبنا.
4. وأعطوه سبعين من الفضة من بـيت بعل بريت، فاستأجر بها رجالا بطالين أشقياء.
5. وجاء إلى بـيت أبـيه في عفرة وقتل إخوته بني يربعل، وهم سبعون رجلا على صخرة واحدة. وبقي يوتام أصغر بني يربعل حيا لأنه اختبأ.
6. واجتمع أهل شكيم وبـيت ملو ومضوا إلى أبـيمالك وأقاموه عليهم ملكا عند شجرة البلوط الـتي في شكيم.
7. فلما علم يوتام بذلك ذهب إلى جبل جرزيم ووقف على قمته. رفع صوته وقال لهم: ((إسمعوا لي يا أهل شكيم فيسمع الله لكم.
8. ذهبت الأشجار مرة لتمسح عليها ملكا، فقالت لشجرة الزيتون: كوني علينا ملكة.
9. فقالت الزيتونة: أأترك زيتي الـذي من أجله تكرمني الآلهة والناس وأذهب لأستعلي على الشجر؟
10. فقالت الأشجار للتينة: تعالي أنت وكوني علينا ملكة.
11. فقالت التينة: أأترك حلاوتي وثمرتي الطيبة وأذهب لأستعلي على الشجر؟
12. فقالت الأشجار للكرمة: تعالي أنت وكوني علينا ملكة.
13. فقالت الكرمة: أأترك خمري الـذي يفرح الآلهة والناس وأذهب لأستعلي على الشجر؟
14. فقالت الأشجار كلها للعوسجة: تعالي أنت وكوني علينا ملكة.
15. فقالت العوسجة: إن كنت حقا تمسحينني ملكة عليك، فتعالي، وفي ظلي استظلي، وإلا فلتخرج نار من العوسجة وتحرق أرز لبنان.
16. ((والآن هل عملتم بالحق والاستقامة، فملكتم عليكم أبـيمالك؟ هل صنعتم خيرا إلى يربعل وبيته وكافأتموه على ما صنعت يداه؟
17. أبـي قاتل عنكم وخاطر بنفسه وأنقذكم من أيدي المديانيين، أما أنتم اليوم
18. فهاجمتم بـيت أبـي وذبحتم بنيه السبعين على صخرة واحدة، وملكتم أبـيمالك ابن أمته على أهل شكيم لأنه قريبكم،
19. فإن كنتم عملتم بالحق والاستقامة مع يربعل ومع بيته في هذا اليوم فاهنأوا بأبـيمالك وليهنأ هو أيضا بكم،
20. وإلا فلتخرج نار من أبـيمالك وتأكل أهل شكيم وبيت ملو، ولتخرج نار من أهل شكيم وبيت ملو وتأكل أبـيمالك)).
21. وفر يوتام هاربا إلى بـير، فأقام هناك خوفا من أبـيمالك أخيه.
22. وملك أبـيمالك على بني إسرائيل ثلاث سنين.
23. وألقى الله بروح العداء بـين أبـيمالك وأهل شكيم، فغدر أهل شكيم بأبـيمالك
24. ليرتد الظلم الـذي وقع على بني يربعل السبعين ويكون دمهم على أبـيمالك أخيهم الـذي قتلهم وعلى أهل شكيم الـذين شجعوه على قتلهم.
25. فأقام أهل شكيم كمينا على رؤوس الجبال، فكانوا يسلبون كل من مر بهم في الطريق. وعلم أبـيمالك بذلك.
26. وجاء جعل بن عابد مع إخوته إلى شكيم، فوثق به أهلها،
27. وخرجواإلى البرية وقطفوا كرومهم وعصروا واحتفلوا ودخلوا بيوت آلهتهم وأكلوا وشربوا ولعنوا أبـيمالك.
28. فقال جعل بن عابد: ((من هو أبـيمالك؟ ولماذا نخدمه نحن في شكيم: أما هو ابن يربعل ووكيله زبول؟ فلماذا نخدمه؟ اخدموا رجال حمور أبـي شكيم.
29. ليت هذا الشعب في يدي، فأعزل أبـيمالك وأقول له: أعد جيشك واخرج للقتال!))
30. وسمع زبول والي المدينة بكلام جعل بن عابد، فاشتد غضبه
31. وأرسل في السر إلى أبـيمالك يقول له: ((جعل بن عابد وإخوته جاؤوا شكيم، وهم يثيرون عليك المدينة.
32. فقم أنت والـذين معك ليلا واكمنوا في البرية،
33. وباكرا في الصباح عند طلوع الشمس اهجم على المدينة، فيخرج هو وأصحابه إليك فتفعل بهم ما تقدر عليه)).
34. فقام أبـيمالك والـذين معه ليلا وكمنوا حول شكيم في أربع فرق.
35. فخرج جعل بن عابد وأقام عند مدخل المدينة، فوثب أبـيمالك والـذين معه من المكمن.
36. ورآهم جعل فقال لزبول: ((أرى كثيرين ينزلون من رؤوس الجبال)). فقال له زبول: ((أنت ترى ظل الجبال فتحسبه رجالا)).
37. فعاد جعل وقال: ((ها قوم نازلون من أعالي الجبال وفرقة مقبلة من جهة بلوطة العرافين)).
38. فقال له زبول: ((أين الآن كلامك؟ أما كنت تقول: من هو أبـيمالك حتـى نخدمه؟ هذا هو الشعب الـذي ازدريته، فاخرج الآن إليه وقاتله)).
39. فخرج جعل قائدا أهل شكيم وحارب أبـيمالك.
40. فهزمه أبـيمالك، فهرب من أمامه وسقط جرحى كثيرون قبل أن بلغوا مدخل المدينة.
41. وأقام أبـيمالك في أرومة، أما زبول فطرد جعل وإخوته من شكيم.
42. وفي الغد خرج الشعب إلى البرية، فعلم أبـيمالك بذلك.
43. فأخذ رجاله وقسمهم ثلاث فرق وكمن لهم في البرية. وحين رأى الشعب خارجين من المدينة، انقض عليهم.
44. وتقدم أبـيمالك والفرقة الـتي معه وتمركزوا عند باب المدينة، وأما الفرقتان الأخريان فهجمتا على الـذين في البرية وقضتا عليهم.
45. وحارب أبـيمالك المدينة ذلك اليوم كله واحتلها، وقتل الـذين فيها، وهدمها وزرعها ملحا.
46. فسمع بالأمر أهل مجدل شكيم، فدخلوا جميعا حصن بيت إيل بريت.
47. وعلم أبـيمالك بوجودهم هناك،
48. فصعد إلى جبل صلمون، هو والـذين معه، وأخذ فأسا بيده وقطع غصنا من الشجر وحمله على كتفه وقال للذين معه: "تفعلون سريعا كما أفعل".
49. فقطع كل واحد منهم غصنا وتبعوا أبـيمالك وألقوا الأغصان حول الحصن وأحرقوه بالنار، فمات أيضا جميع أهل مجدل شكيم وكانوا نحو ألف رجل وامرأة.
50. ثم توجه أبـيمالك إلى مدينة تاباص وحاصرها واحتلها.
51. وكان في وسط المدينة برج محصن، فهرب إليه جميع الرجال والنساء، ومنهم زعماء المدينة، وأغلقوا وراءهم الأبواب وصعدوا إلى سطح البرج.
52. فزحف أبـيمالك على البرج، فحاصره وتقدم إلى مدخله ليحرقه بالنار،
53. فألقت امرأة حجرا كبـيرا على رأسه فشدخت جمجمته.
54. فدعا في الحال حامل سلاحه، وكان شابا، وأمره: ((إستل سيفك واقتلني لئلا يقال إن امرأة قتلته)). فطعنه الشاب بالسيف فمات.
55. فلما رأى رجال بني إسرائيل أن أبـيمالك مات، عاد كل واحد منهم إلى بيته.
56. ورد الله على أبـيمالك الشر الـذي صنع بأبـيه حين قتل إخوته السبعين.
57. وكذلك رد الله الشر الـذي صنعه أهل شكيم على رؤوسهم، وتمت عليهم لعنة يوتام بن يربعل.

كانت صفات ابيمالك مناقضة ٌ للصفات التي يريدها الله في القاضي ، ومع ذلك فقد انتظر الله ثلاث سنوات قبل ان ينقلب عليه ِ ويتمم المثل الذي ضربه يوتام كما ورد في سفر القضاة 9 : 22 – 24 
ربما بدت تلك السنوات الثلاث ثلاثة دهور ٍ بالنسبة ليوتام . ومن المؤكد انه كان يتسائل متعجبا ً عن سبب عدم معاقبة الله لابيمالك فورا ً على طرقه ِ الشريرة . لسنا وحدنا فقط الذين نتعجب من سبب انتشار الشر ، فالكثيرون  تعجبوا وتسائلوا مثلنا تماما ً   ، لكن الله يعد بأنه سيتعامل مع الخطية ولكن في الوقت الذي يحدده هو وليس نحن ُ . وفي الحقيقة من الجيد ان الله لا يعاقب على الفور لاننا نحن ايضا ً نستحق عقاب الله لنا على خطايانا ، فالله بمقتضى رحمته ِ يصفح عنا ولا يعاقبنا على الفور وذلك لكي يمنحنا الفرصة لترك خطايانا والرجوع اليه تائبين .
عليك ان تُدرك بأن الثقة في عدالة الله تعني انتظار توقيته ِ هو . قد يتوجب عليك ان تنتظر طويلا ً الى أن يعاقب الله الاشرار ، لكن تأكد تماما ً أن الله سيقضي على كل شر في الوقت الذي يعيّنه ُ هو .


----------



## fauzi (24 يناير 2015)

2102 -   من المعلوم لدينا جميعا ً إن الناس يملكون صفات ٍ عديدة ً ومهارات ٍ مختلفة . ومع ان هذه الصفات والمهارات يمكن ان تكون مفيدة ً لنا وللآخرين في اوقات ٍ كثيرة ،  فإنها قد توقعنا في المتاعب ايضا ً . فحياتنا تزخر  بالضجيج والانشغال ، على الرغم من ذلك فإن كلمة الله تدعونا الى ان نكون هادئين . فنقرأ في رسالة الرسول بولس الاولى الى اهل تسالونيكي 4 : 10 ، 11 
" وَإِنَّمَا أَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ أَنْ تَزْدَادُوا أَكْثَرَ، وَأَنْ تَحْرِصُوا عَلَى أَنْ تَكُونُوا هَادِئِينَ " 
 فنحن نعيش في عالم ٍ أقل ما يُقال فيه أنه صاخب ٌ ، فهناك اشخاص ٌ يعيشون حياة ً مترفة ً أو مريحة ً الى حد ٍ ما لكن قلوبهم تزخر بضجيج الاحباط وعدم الرضا . فالضجيج يأتي من مصادر كثيرة . وفي بعض الاوقات قد نشغل وقتنا ً بأي شيء ٍ  عن سابق قصد ٍ وتصميم ٍ  لكي نملأ الفراغ الذي نشعر به في قلوبنا ، لكن الكتاب المقدس يقول في سفر صفنيا 3 : 17 
" الرَّبُّ إِلهُكِ......... يَسْكُتُ فِي مَحَبَّتِهِ "  ووفقا ً لاحدى الترجمات الاجنبية فإن الله يمنحنا سكينة ً في محبته  . فإن كان الله يسكن فينا بروحه ِ فلا بد لسكينته ان تنعكس علينا . بعبارة ٍ أخرى فإنه يعطينا هدوء ً وسكينة ً وطمأنينة ً وسلاما ً ، فهو في وسط كنيسته ِ الاله القادر أن يخلّصنا ويدافع عنا ويحمينا ويعطينا حياة النصرة . ونقرا في انجيل يوحنا 3 : 16  ان الله بين محبته لنا من خلال تضحيته بابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح 
" لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. " 
وفي الحقيقة ان الانسان لن ينعم بالسلام الا من خلال ايمانه ِ بيسوع المسيح . لهذا فاننا نقرأ في سفر الجامعة 4 : 6
" حُفْنَةُ رَاحَةٍ خَيْرٌ مِنْ حُفْنَتَيْ تَعَبٍ وَقَبْضِ الرِّيحِ. "
والراحة الحقيقية هي تلك التي يقدمها لنا الرب يسوع الذي دعانا في انجيل متى 11 : 28-  30  
28 تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ.
29 اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي ، لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ، فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ.
30 لأَنَّ نِيرِي هَيِّنٌ وَحِمْلِي خَفِيفٌ».
اذن لماذا ينبغي لنا ان نهدأ وان نستكين ؟ نقرأ في المزمور 46 : 10 
" استكينوا واعلموا أني أنا الله " ( ترجمة الحياة ) فكيف سنتمكن من سماع صوت الله إن كنا منهمكين في اشغال الحياة وصخبها ؟ قال احدهم : لا تضيّع  اية فرصة ٍ في ابقاء فمك مغلقا ً . ويا له من تحد ٍ لنا ، لذلك ما احوجنا الى تعلم  الدروس واخذ العبر من ابطال الايمان في الكتاب المقدس ، فناظم المزمور 62  : 1 ، 2 يقول 
" إِنَّمَا للهِ انْتَظَرَتْ نَفْسِي . مِنْ قِبَلِهِ خَلاَصِي . إِنَّمَا هُوَ صَخْرَتِي وَخَلاَصِي، مَلْجَإِي " 
من السهل علينا ان نفتح افواهنا وأن نتكلم وأن نتذمر وأن نجادل وأن نصرخ . لكن عندما نسكن في محضر الله فاننا نفسح المجال له للعمل في حياتنا ولملء قلوبنا بسلامه ِ العجيب . فنحن نقرأ في سفر اشعياء 32 : 17 ( ترجمة الحياة ) 
" فيكون ثمر البر سلاما، وفعل البر سكينة وطمأنينة إلى الأبد،" 
ويا له من وعد ٍ رائع ٍ لحياتنا . اذن اذا كنت تحب ان تعيش حياة ً ممتلئة ً بالسلام والسكينة  والطمأنينة فاننا نشجعك على التوقف ليوم ٍ كامل ٍ عن الشكوى والتذمر والجدل واغتياب الآخرين ، وعوضا ً عن ذلك حاول ان تهدأ وأن تستكين . إن وجدت صعوبة في القيام بذلك اسأل الله أن يعطيك بعض الهدوء والسكينة في قلبك . فإن هدأت قليلا ًستسمع صوت الله بوضوح أكثر من أي وقت ٍ مضى .
وختاما ً نتضرع اليك ا ابانا السماوي أن تملا قلب كل انسان بالهدوء والسكينة ، كما اننا نرجوك ان تساعدنا على التخلص من كل ضوضاء في حياتنا ليوم ٍ كامل لكي نتمكن من سماع صوتك العذب ،  وساعدنا أن نجد السلام والرضا لا من خلال اعمالنا وجهودنا بل من خلال اتكالنا عليك . نسألك هذا يا رب اكراما ً لاسم يسوع المسيح . آمين


----------



## fauzi (25 يناير 2015)

2103 - حينما تقع في مشكلة ٍ ما قد يكون من الصعب عليك ان ترى ما ينبغي عليك فعله بالتحديد ، لكن بعد مرور بعض الوقت وتطلعك الى الوراء يمكنك عندها  ان ترى الامور بوضوح ٍ كامل ، وكما نقول باللهجة الدارجة تُصبح رؤيتك لما جرى  ستة على ستة .  يمتلك سفر راعوث خاصية ً فريدة ً في اظهار تأثير ماضينا على حاضرنا . فكيف كان باستطاعة نعمي وفي غمرة حزنها لفقدان زوجها وابنيها أن ترى ان مستقبلها يحمل لها خيرا ً مضاعفا ً اكثر عشرة مرات ٍ عما مضى . في الحقيقة لم تكن لترى ذلك لو لم تضع ثقتها في الله ،  وهذا درس ٌ هام ٌ ينبغي علينا تعلمه 
بالنسبة للبعض يبدو  سفر راعوث مجرد  قصة ٍ جميلة ٍ عن امرأة ٍ محظوظة ، لكن هذا السفر القصير يدون لنا مولد رجل ٍ يُدعى عوبيد ، وقد كانت ولادته وبعض الاحداث الأخرى المدونة في سفر راعوث جزءا ً من اعداد الله لميلاد الملك داود والرب يسوع . لم يكن بمقدور راعوث ان تعرف تصرفاتها ستؤدي الى مثل هذا الحدث المستقبلي المجيد .  كذلك فنحن لا نعرف كيف يمكن لحياتنا أن تؤثر في الآخرين بعد سنوات ٍ من اليوم . عش أمينا ً للرب عالما ً أن تأثير حياتك سيمتد لما بعد فترة حياتك على الارض ، وكن واثقا ً بأن مكافآت الرب  ستفوق أية َ تضحيات ٍ تقوم بها . 

( اقرأ سفر راعوث من الاصحاح الاول الى الاصحاح الرابع العدد 22 )


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2015)

2104 - صورة للواقع الذي نعيشه 
شابة ٌ في مقتبل العمر تنحني وتشرب من مياه النبع الجارية . بعد اسبوع ٍ واحد تقع ميتة ً بلا حراك . التاريخ هو سنة 2300 م . أما السموم التي تناولتها هذه الفتاة فهي نفايات ٌ مشعة مدفونة ٌ في الارض خلفها المهندسون النوويون في العصر الذري ، والآن جاء الوقت ُ ووجدت النفايات طريقها الى مياه النهر فلوثتها وحولتها الى سموم ٍ جارية . هل يصعب عليك ان تتخيل مستقبلا ً من هذا النوع ؟ أم تظن ان الحال سيكون اصعب على الجيل القادم ؟ هذا طبعا ً إن كان هناك جيل ٌ قادم . هل دفن النفايات المشعة عمل ٌ اخلاقي ٌ أدبي يقوم به علماء عصرنا ؟ تسألني : وما هي البدائل ؟ البديل الأول : هو أن تُترك النفايات على السطح فتعّرض حياة الكثيرين الى الموت . هذه جريمة ٌ لا تُغتفر . البديل الثاني : هو أن تُرسل هذه النفايات المشعة محمّلة ً على مركبة ٍ فضائية الى الشمس ، لكن هذه الفكرة ايضا ً تحمل المخاطر ، ماذا لو انفجرت المركبة في انطلاقها ؟ ستنتشر آثار المواد\ المشعة المميتة مئات الكيلومترات المربعة ، لذلك صار الاتفاق أن تُدفن في باطن الأرض . 
تُرى هل يمكن تشبيه هذه النفايات بالعادات والمواقف السيئة التي نخبّئها في نفوسنا من الداخل ؟ فنحن ايضا ً لا نستطيع اطلاقها الى الخارج لانها ستؤذي الآخرين وتجرحهم ، ولا نستطيع كذلك ان نتركها تظهر على سطح حياتنا ظاهرة ً للعيان والا كنا موضع انتقاد ، فماذا نفعل ؟ نلجأ الى نفس الحل : ندفنها في أعماق ضمائرنا حتى لا يراها احد . الضغينة ، الحسد ، حب الانتقام وغيرها من المواقف البطالة تجد طريقها الى باطن حياتنا ، ولكن كما هو في حالة الفتاة ، ألن يأتي يوم ٌ تظهر فيه هذه المواقف على حقيقتها ؟ على انها ستؤذينا نحن ُ أكثر من أي إنسان ٍ آخر  .
تسالني هنا ايضا ً ما هي البدائل ؟  أجيبك بصراحة ،  يوجد بديل ٌ واحد أعرفه لا أكثر : التجأ الى الله بمواقفي السلبية واكشفها له ، أعترف له بها ،  ثم اطلب اليه على اساس موت المسيح الفدائي فوق الصليب لا ان يغفرها لي فقط بل ان ينزعها من حياتي . هذا هو البديل ، بل هذا هو الحل .


----------



## fauzi (27 يناير 2015)

2105 - من المحبط ان تتحدث الى شخص ٍ يتظاهر بانه يصغي اليك ، فقد ترغب في الصراخ اليه قائلا ً : اني اتحدث معك وانت لا تصغي الي . عانى العبرانيون من هذه المشكلة لسنوات ٍ عديدة ، فقد كان الله يتحث اليهم لكنهم لم يكونوا يصغون اليه  . لقد انقضت بضعة عقود ٍ منذ  ان تكلم آخر نبي من انبياء الله للشعب . ،وها قد جاء صموئيل ليفتح قنوات الاتصال مع الله من جديد 

1 صموئيل 3 : 1 – 14 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة ) 
1. أما صموئيل الصبي ، فكان يخدم الرب بإشراف عالي. وكانت كلمة الرب نادرة والرؤى قليلة في ذلك الزمان.
2. وفي إحدى الليالي كان عالي الكاهن نائما في غرفته وابتدأت عيناه تضعفان فلم يقدر أن يبصر.
3. ومصباح بيت الله لم ينطفئ بعد، وصموئيل نائما في الهيكل حيث تابوت العهد.
4. فدعا الرب صموئيل، فأجاب: ((ها أنا يا سيدي)).
5. وأسرع إلى عالي وقال له: ((دعوتني، فها أنا)). فقال له: ((ما دعوتك. إرجع ونم)). فرجع صموئيل ونام.
6. فعاد الرب ودعا صموئيل ثانية، فقام وأسرع إلى عالي وقال له: ((دعوتني، فها أنا)). فقال له: ((ما دعوتك يا ابني. إرجع ونم)).
7. ولم يكن صموئيل عرف الرب ولا كلامه انكشف له بعد.
8. فعاد الرب ودعا صموئيل ثالثة، فقام صموئيل وأسرع إلى عالي وقال له: ((دعوتني، فها أنا)). ففهم عالي أن الرب يدعو الصبي،
9. فقال له: ((إذهب ونم، وإن دعاك صوت فقل: تكلم يا رب لأن عبدك سامع)). فذهب صموئيل إلى فراشه ونام.
10. فجاء الرب واقترب من صموئيل ودعاه كالمرات السابقة: ((صموئيل، صموئيل)). فأجاب صموئيل: ((تكلم يا رب لأن عبدك سامع)).
11. فقال له الرب: ((سأعمل في إسرائيل عملا يذهل كل من سمع به
12. في ذلك اليوم أنفذ بنسل عالي كل وعيدي من أوله إلى آخره.
13. فأنا أنذرته بأني سأقضي على نسله إلى الأبد، لأنه علم أن بنيه أثموا، ولم يردعهم.
14. ولذلك أقسمت أن لا ذبيحة ولا تقدمة تكفران عن إثم عالي ونسله إلى الأبد)).


لقد تكلم الله مباشرة ً وبصوت ٍ مسموع مع موسى ويشوع ،  لكن كلمته صارت نادرة ً اثناء فترة  حكم القضاة التي امتدت 300 سنة ، ففي هذه الفترة لم يكن هنالك انبياء ٌ يوصلون رسائل الله الى الشعب . وعوضا ً عن يستمع الشعب الى الله لجأ الى مصادر  اخرى للحكمة ، لكن حينما  تكلم الله مع صموئيل تجاوب الصبي صموئيل معه على الفور قائلا : " تكلم يا رب لأن عبدك سامع " 
لا يستخدم الله صوتا ً بشريا ً على الدوام لكنه يتحدث بوضوح ٍ دوما ً من خلال كلمته . ولكي نتلقى رسائله ينبغي علينا ان نكون مستعدين دوما ً للاصغاء والعمل بما يأمرنا به ، وهكذا فإن الاصغاء والتجاوب هما عنصران هامان للغاية في تعاملنا مع الله .
هل سمعت صوت الله مؤخرا ً ؟ انه يتحدث اليك . كن مستعدا ً مثل صموئيل لان تقول له : هاءَنَذا  ، حينما يعطيك رسالة . 
اقرأ سفر صمويل الاول من الاصحاح الاول الى الاصحاح الثالث


----------



## fauzi (28 يناير 2015)

2106 - قد لا تبدو اصنام اليوم شبيهة ً بالاصنام الوثنية القديمة المصنوعة من الخشب او الحجر لكنها لا تقل عنها خطورة ً على حياتنا . فالشيء الذي يحتل المكانة الاولى في حياة المرء هو في حقيقة الأمر الهه ُ. فقد يكون المال او النجاح او الاشياء المادية او الكبرياء او اي شيء ٍ آخر  صنما ً في حياتنا اذا احتل مكان الله في قلوبنا . الرب وحده هو المستحق لخدمتنا وعبادتنا لذلك لا ينبغي علينا ان نسمح لأي شيء ٍ آخر ان يشغل مكان الله في حياتنا .
 ما الاصنام التي تتنافس للسيطرة على حياتك ؟  وما الذي ينبغي عليك فعله لابقاء الله اولا ً في حياتك ؟


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2015)

2107 - هناك اشخاص يحبون شرب الشاي الذي يأتي على شكل اوراق مجففة . وكما نعلم جميعا ً لا يمكننا أن نستمتع  بمذاق الشاي ونكهته المتميزة  الا بعد نقع اوراق الشاي في ماء ٍ ساخن . ولعل هذا يذكّرنا بحياتنا نحن البشر ، فقد خلقنا الله واعطى كل منا شخصية ً مميزة . كما ان لكل منا جوانب قوة ٍ وجوانب ضعف ٍ في شخصيته ِ وحياته ِ ، لكننا في اغلب الاوقات لا ندرك جوانب القوة  والضعف في حياتنا الا بعد نقعنا في الماء الساخن ، اي الا بعد ان نمر بأزمة ٍ أو ظرف ٍ  عصيب  . فاذا تخيلت نفسك  كورقة الشاي التي لا تعطي مذاقا ً طيبا ً ونكهة ً متميزة ً الا بعد نقعها في الماء الساخن ،  فسوف تدرك انه لا مبرر لانهيارك تحت وطأة الظروف الصعبة ، فقد تكون هذه الظروف القاسية هي انسب الاوقات لاخراج افضل ما لديك ولمباركة الآخرين من حولك . هذا هو تماما ما حدث مع احدى النساء الفاضلات في الكتاب المقدس وتدعى اليصابات . فنحن نقرأ في انجيل لوقا 1 : 6 ، 7  أن اليصابات وزوجها : 
" 6 و كانا كلاهما بارين امام الله سالكين في جميع وصايا الرب و احكامه بلا لوم 
7 و لم يكن لهما ولد اذ كانت اليصابات عاقرا و كانا كلاهما متقدمين في ايامهما " 

اذن فقد كانت اليصابات متقدمة ً في العمر وعاقرا ً ، لكن هل هذا يعني انها كانت عديمة النفع ؟ بالتأكيد لا ، فقد استخدمها الله بالرغم من شيخوختها لتقوم بدور بارز ٍ في قصة ميلاد الرب يسوع المسيح . لكن ما الذي دفع الله الى اختيارها ؟ يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس ان ملاكا ً ظهر لزكريا واخبره ُ ان زوجته اليصابات ستلد ابنا ً وانه ينبغي ان يسميه يوحنا . وقد يبدو هذا مستحيلا ً ، أليس كذلك ؟ فقد كانا كلاهما متقدمين في السن ، لكن الملاك تابع قائلا ًعن الصبي الذي سيولد " و يكون لك فرح و ابتهاج و كثيرون سيفرحون بولادته  لانه يكون عظيما امام الرب و خمرا و مسكرا لا يشرب و من بطن امه يمتلئ من الروح القدس ..... لكي يهيئ للرب شعبا مستعدا " ( لوقا 1 : 14 ، 15 ، 17 ) ويا لها من كلمات ٍ رائعة ٍ ومشجعة ٍ حقا ً . ماذا سيكون رد فعلك اذا ظهر لك ملاك ؟ وماذا لو قال لك ان الله افرز ابنك الذي ستلده زوجتك للقيام بعمل ٍ ما ؟ هل ستصدق ذلك  الخبر ؟ ماذا عن اليصابات ، وكيف كان رد فعلها عندما سمعت هذا الخبر الذي لا يُصدّق ؟  نقرأ في انجيل لوقا 1 : 24 " و بعد تلك الايام حبلت اليصابات امرأته و اخفت نفسها خمسة اشهر قائلة " وهذا يعني انها لم تتباهى امام الناس ولم تتفاخر بأن الصبي الذي تحمله في احشائها سيكون عظيما ً أمام الرب ، بل انها قالت بتواضع ٍ تام : " هكذا قد فعل بي الرب في الايام التي فيها نظر الي لينزع عاري بين الناس " وبذلك كانت تقر بسيادة الله على حياتها ، وهذا يرينا ان ايمان اليصابات أُختبر تحت الماء الساخن فنجحت في الاختبار بتميز . لكن ماذا عنك َ او عنك ِ ؟ هل تجتاز او تجتازين ظروفا ً صعبة في  حياتك هذه الايام ؟ وهل تظن ان حياتك صارت جافة ومتغضنة ً كأوراق الشاي الجافة ؟ او هل تشعر بانك صرت  عجوزا ً وعديم النفع بسبب عمرك أو بسبب ضعفك البدني ؟ وهل تعتقد ان حياتك ليست مثمرة ؟ وانه لا حاجة لأن تبقى على قيد الحياة بعد الآن ؟ إن كنت َ او كنت ِ كذلك فتأمل في شخصية اليصابات وحياتها ، فقد كانت عجوزا ً وعاقرا ً في آن ٍ واحد  ، ومع ذلك فقد آمنت بالله ، وبسبب ايمانها فقد اعطاها الله معنى ً  ومغزى ً في هذه الحياة . وأود ان اسألك ايضا ً : هل صليت مؤخرا ً لأجل  لشخص ٍ ما او مشكلة ما في حياتك ؟ وهل شعرت بعد تلك الصلاة ان ايمانك لم يكن كافيا ً وان الله لن يستجيب لطلبتك ؟ أذن ربما  ينبغي لك  ان تستمع الى ما قاله الرب يسوع عن الايمان في انجيل متى 17 : 20 
" لو كان لكم ايمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل من هنا الى هناك فينتقل و لا يكون شيء غير ممكن لديكم " 
لذلك لا تنظر الى الايمان الذي ليس لديك بل انظر الى الايمان الذي لديك حتى لو كان صغيرا ً مثل حبة الخردل ، فالله يريد ان يباركك وان يستخدمك لتكون بركة ً للآخرين . 
وفي الختام نشكرك يا ابانا السماوي لأن كل خير ٍ وعطية ٍ صالحة ٍ تأتينا من يدك أنت . نسألك يا رب ان تعطينا نعمة الايمان لكي لا نعيش في خوف ٍ وعار ٍوعدم تصديق . كما نسألك ان تعطي كل من يقرأ  هذا التأمل  ايمانا قادرا ً على تحريك الجبال وان تجعله  او تجعلها  رجلا ً  أو امرأة ً حسب قلبك  باسم ابنك الحبيب يسوع المسيح  ،  آمين .


----------



## fauzi (2 فبراير 2015)

2108 - يُظهر لنا هذا المقطع من الكتاب المقدس داود وهو ما يزال يسعى للنجاة من بطش الملك شاول . ومن الواضح ان داود كان يمتلك اسبابا ً  منطقية ً أكثر منا جميعا ً لايجاد الاخطاء في حكومته ، لكن طريقته في التعامل مع الموقف تصلح كنموذج ٍ حي ٍ لنا جميعا ً 

1 صموئيل 26 
1. وجاء رجال من زيف إلى شاول في جبعة وقالوا له: ((ها داود مختبئ في تل حخيلة عند طرف البرية)).
2. فقام شاول، ومعه ثلاثة آلاف رجل من خيرة بني إسرائيل، ونزل إلى برية زيف للبحث عنه.
3. وعسكر شاول في تل حخيلة بجانب الطريق عند طرف البرية. وكان داود مقيما في البرية فلما سمع أن شاول تبعه إليها
4. أرسل جواسيس وتيقن أنه هناك.
5. فأسرع إلى حيث عسكر شاول ورأى الموضع الذي كان شاول وأبنير بن نير، قائد جيشه. وكان شاول نائما في المعسكر، والجنود حوله.
6. فسأل داود أخيمالك الحثي وأبيشاي ابن صروية، أخا يوآب: ((من ينزل معي إلى شاول في المعسكر؟)) فقال له أبيشاي: ((أنا أنزل معك)).
7. فجاء داود وأبيشاي إلى المعسكر ليلا، فوجدا شاول نائما داخله، ورمحه مغروز في الأرض عند رأسه، وأبنير والجنود نيام حوله.
8. فقال أبيشاي لداود: ((أسلم الله اليوم عدوك إلى يدك، فدعني أطعنه برمحه وأسمره إلى الأرض طعنة واحدة لا غير)).
9. فقال له داود: ((لا تقتله. فمن الذي يرفع يده على الملك، الذي مسحه الرب، ويكون بريئا؟))
10. وقال داود: ((حي هو الرب، لا أحد يضربه غير الرب، إما أن يحين يومه فيموت، وإما أن ينزل إلى حرب فيهلك.
11. حرام علي من الرب أن أرفع يدي على من مسحه الرب. والآن فلنأخذ الرمح الذي عند رأسه وكوز الماء وننصرف)).
12. وأخذ داود الرمح وكوزالماء وانصرفا، من غير أن ينظر أو يعلم أو ينتبه إليهما أحد، وكانوا جميعهم نياما لأن نعاسا من الرب وقع عليهم.
13. ثم عبر داود إلى الجانب الآخر من الوادي ووقف بعيدا على قمة الجبل ، والمسافة بينهم وسيعة ،
14. وصاح بالجنود وبأبنير بن نير قائلا: ((ألا تجيب يا أبنير؟)) فأجاب أبنير: ((ومن يناديني؟))
15. فقال له داود: ((أما أنت برجل ومن مثلك في إسرائيل ؟ فكيف لا تحسن القيام بواجبك.
16. حي هو الرب إنكم جميعا تستحقون الموت ، لأنكم لم تحرسوا سيدكم الذي مسحه الرب. فانظر الآن أين رمح الملك وكوز الماء اللذان كانا عند رأسه)).
17. فعرف شاول صوت داود فقال له: ((أصوتك هذا يا ابني داود ؟)) فقال له داود: ((هو صوتي يا سيدي الملك)).
18. ثم سأله: ((ما بالك تطاردني يا سيدي أنا عبدك؟ ما الذي فعلت ؟ وأي شر فعلته يداي ؟
19. فاسمع الآن يا سيدي الملك كلامي : إن كان الرب أثارك علي ، فرائحة محرقة أقدمها له تكفر لي ، وإن كان بنو البشر فهم ملعونون أمام الرب ، لأنهم طردوني اليوم من أرض الرب قائلين اذهب إلى حيث تعبد آلهة أخرى .
20. والآن لا تدع دمي يسقط على الأرض بعيدا عن وجه الرب ، فلماذا يخرج ملك إسرائيل ليطلب برغوثا مثلي ، كما يطلب الصياد الحجل في الجبال)) .
21. فقال شاول: ((أخطأت ، فارجع يا ابني داود، فأنا لن أسيء إليك ثانية. فحياتي كانت عزيزة في عينيك اليوم ، وأنا تصرفت بحماقة وضللت ضلالا كبيرا)).
22. فأجابه داود: ((هذا رمح الملك فليعبر أحد الجنود ويأخذه.
23. وليكافئ الرب كل واحد بحسب استقامته وأمانته، فالرب أسلمك اليوم إلى يدي وما شئت أن أرفع يدي عليك لأن الرب مسحك ملكا.
24. فكما كانت حياتك اليوم عزيزة في عيني ، فلتكن حياتي عزيزة في عيني الرب وينقذني من كل ضيق)).
25. فقال له شاول: ((مبارك أنت يا ابني داود، ستقوم بأعمال عظيمة وتنجح)). ثم مضى داود في طريقه، ورجع شاول إلى بيته.


اظهر داود احتراما ً لشاول رغم ان شاول كان يسعى لقتله ِ . ورغم ان شاول كان يخطئ ويتمرد على الله الا ان داود كان ما يزال يحترم منصبه ُ الذي منحه الله إياه . لقد عرف داود انه سيكون الملك في يوم ٍ ما ، كما انه عرف بانه ليس من الصواب ان يقضي على الرجل الذي اجلسه الله على العرش . من ناحية ٍ أخرى إن قام باغتيال  شاول فانه يضع سابقة ً لمعارضيه كي يخلعوه عن العرش في يوم ٍ ما . تعلّمنا رسالة رومية الاصحاح 13 : 1 – 7 ان الله هو الذي يضع الحكومات والمسؤولين ، ورغم اننا لا نعرف سبب ذلك الا انه ينبغي علينا ان نحترم مناصب ومهام أولئك الذين منحهم الله سلطانا ً .
ما الذي يمكنك فعله ُ لتكون مواطنا ً أفضل ؟


----------



## fauzi (3 فبراير 2015)

2109 - قيل ان عازف الكمان الذائع الصيت  فريتز كرايسلر كسب ثروة ً طائلة بمؤلفاته وحفلاته الموسيقية التي كان يقيمها بمختلف بلاد العالم . وكان يأتي ليشاهد  ذلك الفنان المشهور آلاف ٌ من الجماهير حبا ً لموسيقاه العذبة التي كانت تجذب الجمهور وتجعله ينسى كل شيء ولا يهتم في تلك الساعات الا في الموسيقى التي يصدرها صوت الكمان الذي يعزف عليه ذلك الفنان . الا انه بالرغم مما كسب من مال ٍ كثير فقد كان يُعطي بسخاء ٍ معظم ما يكسبه من المال لمساعدة الكثيرين ، حتى انه لما عثر مرة على كمان ٍ فاتن خلال احدى سفراته ِ تبين له انه غير قادر ٍ على شرائه . واذ جمع فيما بعد المبلغ الكافي لدفع سعر الكمان الغالي رجع الى البائع آملا ً ان يتاح له اقتناء تلك الآلة الرائعة ولكن امله خاب لما  ابلغه البائع ان شخصا ً من هواة جمع التحف الغالية قد اشترى الكمان ، فسأله عن عنوان ذلك الشخص ، فبحث عنه ووجده ُ . وفي الحال ذهب اليه كرايسلر والتقى به ، وبعدما ان حياه طلب منه ان يشتري الكمان وبالسعر الذي يطلبه ، الا ان الرجل قال له : إن الكمان صار أعز ما عندي ولا يمكن لي ان اتخلى عنه ولو دفعت لي كل ما تملك . إن هذا الكمان قد اصبح جزءا ً هاما ً من حياتي  . واذ هم ّ كرايسلر بمغادرة القصر خائبا ً خطرت له فكرة ، فالتفت الى الرجل مرة ً اخرى وسأله ُ : هل تسمح لي ان أعزف على الكمان  قبل  أن يُحكم عليه بالصمت الدائم  ويفقد انغامه ُ العذبة الى الابد ؟ فاذن له الرجل ، واذا بالعازف الماهر يملأ الغرفة بموسيقى ساحرة تخلب الالباب . وامضى حوالي نصف ساعة ٍ من العزف المتواصل على الكمان وهو مغمض العينين لشدة تأثره ِ بصوت ذلك الكمان . إذ ذاك جاشت عواطف مالك الكمان فقال بتأثر ٍ باد ٍ : لا يحق لي ان احتفظ به لنفسي ، انه لك . خذه الى العالم ودع الناس يسمعونه ُ . كم انا اناني ، لم ادرك ماذا كان عندي وكيف كنت سأحرم الناس من هذه الانغام العذبة . فاعطى الرجل الكمان لكرايسلر ورفض ان يأخذ ثمنه ُ ، إذ قدمه هدية ً منه لكل محبي الموسيقى .
في كثير ٍ من الاحيان نملك في ايدينا امورا ً كثيرة مهمة ولا ندرك وجودها في حياتنا ، فقد منحنا الله الخلاص بشخص ابنه ِ يسوع المسيح ويطلب منا ان نقبل هذا الخلاص  ، ولكن بجهالتنا نرفض خلاصه ُ الثمين . هل تُقبل اليه اليوم وتقبل خلاصه ُ الذي صنعه من أجلك ؟


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2015)

2110 - اقرأ كتاب الله ما اسماه ،  فهو المقدس والمليح ضياه 
فهو الضياء ُ إذ طريقك مظلم ُ ، فاقرأه ُ يلمع   في الظلام سناه 
وهو العزاء اذا ألم َّ بك ، وهو الأنيس المؤنس ترضاه 
وهو الطعام لروحك إن جاعت او تاقت الى القوت ِ فما احلاه 
وبه اذا عطش الفؤاد مياهه ُ  ، وبه اذا مرض العليل دواه  
سيف الجهاد في الحياة مظفرا ً ما مثله ُ سيف ٌ وليس سواه 
وبه كنوز الحكمة الأبدية ،  فابحث وفتش عنها ما اغلاه 
واملأ جيوبك بالجواهر انه فاق الودائع في البنوك غناه 
الجوهر فيها هو الفادي الذي يهب الحياة لمؤمن ٍ بفداه 
قد مات عنك ومن أجل فدائه ُ يُعطي لتطهير القلوب دماه 
فاقرأ كتاب الله طوباك اذا فتشت فيه ِ لتفهم معناه 
صرت اذن كالدوحة ِ مغروسة ً تُؤتي الثمار تُحيطها الامواه 
فجذورها ريانة ٌ وثمارها مملوءة ٌ بالخير ما أوفاه 
ثبّت حياتك في الكتاب ِ فأنه ماء ٌ يرويك وما أحلاه 
واشبع بربك فاديا ً ومخلّصا ً بل والنصيب َ  تظلّك جناحاه 
ما الخبز كاف ٍ للحياة ِ ، وانما خبز الحياة ٍ وقوتها نعماه 
فادرسه ُ في شوق ٍ وفي صبر ٍ اذن ، إن السعادة في غنى مرعاه 
وافرح بربك فهو حبيبك  ، وهو النصيب الصالح الله 
ما غيره ُ حب ٌ يروي قلبك ، ضمأت قلوب ٌ تلجأ لسواه 
فاملأ به قلبا ً يريد محبة ً صادقة ً دائمة ً تملاه 
واحذر الها ً غيره يغويك َ إذ ما دائم ٌ في حبه ِ إلا ه 
وعليك بالسفر المقدس ِ انه لكتاب حب ٍ دائم ٍ تقراه 


نعم انه الكتاب المقدس كتابنا الذي طالما درسنا به وبحثنا في ثناياه الكثيرة ووجدناه أغلى و اعمق  واحلى كتاب ٍ في كل الوجود . انه السيف في القتال ،  والخوذة ُ وقت التجارب والصعاب ،  والمطرقة ُ التي تحطم صخر القلوب  ، والنار التي تحرق كل القش والعث في كل افكارنا ، وهو السراج وقت حلول الظلام ، وهو نور ٌ يضيء لنا عتمة الدروب ، بل هو الدليل للمسافر في طرقات هذه الحياة . فهل لك حجة ٌٌ تبقيك بعيدا ً عنه وعن قرائته ؟ ادعوك اليوم ان تفتح كتابك المقدس وتلهج به الآن وفي كل يوم .


----------



## fauzi (6 فبراير 2015)

2111 - نادرا ً ما تبدو التجارب قبيحة ً او خطرة ً كما هي في واقع الامر . فكر في الامر من وجهة نظر السمكة التي تقترب من الصنارة او من وجهة نظر الفأر الذي يقترب من المصيدة . فالسمكة تنقض على الدودة والفأر ينقض على قطعة الجبن التي تبدو عديمة الضرر الى ان يحدث ما لم يكن في الحسبان بالنسبة لهما . والناس يفعلون الشيء نفسه ُ عادة ً

 2صموئيل 11 : 2 – 15 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة ) 
2. وعند المساء قام داود عن سريره وتمشى على سطح القصر، فرأى على السطح امرأة تستحم وكانت جميلة جدا.
3. فسأل عنها، فقيل له: ((هذه بتشابع بنت أليعام، زوجة أوريا الحثي)).
4. فأرسل إليها رسلا عادوا بها وكانت اغتسلت وتطهرت، فدخل عليها ونام معها، ثم رجعت إلى بيتها.
5. وحين أحست أنها حبلى أعلمته بذلك.
6. فأرسل داود إلى يوآب يقول: ((أرسل إلي أوريا الحثي)) فأرسله.
7. فلما جاء سأله داود عن سلامة يوآب والجيش وعن الحرب،
8. ثم قال له: ((إنزل إلى بيتك واغسل رجليك واسترح)). فخرج أوريا من القصر وتبعته هدية من عند داود.
9. فنام على باب القصر مع الحرس ولم ينزل إلى بيته.
10. فلما قيل لداود: ((أوريا لم ينزل إلى بيته))، دعاه وقال له: ((أما جئت من السفر؟ فما بالك لا تنزل إلى بيتك؟))
11. فأجابه أوريا: ((تابوت العهد ورجال إسرائيل ويهوذا مقيمون في الخيام، ويوآب وقادة سيدي الملك في البرية، فكيف أدخل بيتي وآكل وأشرب وأنام مع زوجتي؟ لا وحياتك، لا أفعل هذا)).
12. فقال له داود: ((أقم هنا اليوم، وغدا أصرفك)). فبقي أوريا ذلك اليوم في أورشليم،
13. وفي اليوم التالي دعاه داود، فأكل معه وشرب حتى سكر. ثم خرج مساء، فنام حيث ينام الحرس، ولم ينزل إلى بيته.
14. فلما طلع الصباح كتب داود إلى يوآب مكتوبا وأرسله بيد أوريا،
15. يقول فيه: ((وجهوا أوريا إلى حيث يكون القتال شديدا، وارجعوا من ورائه فيضربه العدو ويموت)).

حينما نظر داود من فوق سطح قصره ِ رأى امرأة ً جميلة ً تستحم ، لكنه لم يتمكن من رؤية الموقف الخطير الذي يمكنه ان يدمر ما تبقى من حياته ِ . كان ينبغي عليه ان يغادر السطح وأن يهرب من التجربة لكنه راح يستمتع بها . ونتيجة ً لذلك فقد استسلم للتجربة واقترف  خطية الزنا والقتل ايضا ً . 
للهروب من التجربة : 
اولا : اطلب من الله ان يساعدك على الابتعاد عن  الاشخاص والاماكن والمواقف التي قد تُضعفك 
ثانيا ً : احفظ بعض آيات الكتاب المقدس التي تقاوم ضعفك المحدد . 
ثالثا ً : ابحث عن مؤمن ٍ آخر تستطيع مشاركته في صراعاتك ، واطلب مساعدة هذا الشخص حينما تتعرض للتجربة . 
حينما تتعرض للتجربة اهرب منها الى مكان ٍ او نشاط ٍ آمن . لا تبقى هناك مقلبا ً الاحتمالات بل قاوم التجربة .


----------



## fauzi (8 فبراير 2015)

2112 -   كثيرون حين يحققون انجازا ً أو يصنعون خيرا ً يهتمون بأن يرى الناس ما عملوه .  يريدون ان يحصلوا على مدح الناس واعجابهم بما انجزوه وحققوه ووصلوا اليه . يريدون ان يرى الناس كل ما فعلوه من خير فيمجدون عملهم ويثنون عليهم . تشنّف آذانهم اصوات الابواق تعزف امامهم وتصفيق الجماهير والتهليل لهم . يسعدون بالاضواء مسلطة ً عليهم والموسيقى تعزف تحية ً لهم والطبول تقرع اعلانا ً لهم . اذا أدوا اصغر الاعمال اظهروها للناس  انجازا ً عظيما ً واعجازا ً صعبا ً كبيرا ً . وينالون الثناء والفخر ويحصلون على المقابل والمكافئة اضعافا ً مضاعفة . بينما كثيرون ممن يؤدون جلائل الاعمال واعظمها يعملون في صمت ٍ وسكون . مكافئتهم واجرهم ما أدوه من عمل ، وهدفهم صناعة المجد لا الحصول عليه . الحيوانات المرجانية تعمل تحت الماء في اجتهاد ٍ تبني جزر المرجان دون ان يراها أحد . وتقوم الجزر وتمتد وتنمو . تنمو بها النباتات وتتفتح الازهار ويعيش عليها الانسان . قال المسيح : " اِحْتَرِزُوا مِنْ أَنْ تَصْنَعُوا صَدَقَتَكُمْ قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ لِكَيْ يَنْظُرُوكُمْ ، وَإِلاَّ فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَجْرٌ عِنْدَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ..... فَمَتَى صَنَعْتَ صَدَقَةً فَلاَ تُعَرِّفْ شِمَالَكَ مَا تَفْعَلُ يَمِينُكَ ، لِكَيْ تَكُونَ صَدَقَتُكَ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ هُوَ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً. «وَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَلاَ تَكُنْ كَالْمُرَائِينَ ، فَإِنَّهُمْ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُصَلُّوا قَائِمِينَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي زَوَايَا الشَّوَارِعِ ، لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ ! وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَادْخُلْ إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ وَأَغْلِقْ بَابَكَ ، وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً....... «وَمَتَى صُمْتُمْ فَلاَ تَكُونُوا عَابِسِينَ كَالْمُرَائِينَ ، فَإِنَّهُمْ يُغَيِّرُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ صَائِمِينَ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ. وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صُمْتَ فَادْهُنْ رَأْسَكَ وَاغْسِلْ وَجْهَكَ، لِكَيْ لاَ تَظْهَرَ لِلنَّاسِ صَائِمًا، بَلْ لأَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً. " (متى 6 ) العمل الجاد في الخفاء بامانة ٍ واتضاع يعلو شامخا ً ويبقى ظاهرا ً واضحا ً . وعمل الخير في الخفاء بصدق ٍ واخلاص  يكافأ علانية ً من الله الذي يعرف الخفاء . المجد الحقيقي لا تسعى اليه للتظاهر والتفاخر بل هو الذي يسعى اليك . المكافأة الحقة لا تأتي من تصفيق الناس بل من تقدير الله . لا تفرح من هتاف الهاتفين وتصفيق المصفقين . افرح بانجاز عملك في سكون وعملك الخير في الخفاء . الله الذي يعرف ويرى يطوبك ويكافئك .


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2015)

2113 - عندما تقول لانسان ٍ ساصلي من اجلك فانك تعني : انني سأثق بأن  الرب سيؤمن لك كل احنياجاتك الروحية والزمنية وسيشفي كل امراضك وجميع أسقامك . ولكن الصلاة من اجل الآخرين يكون لها معنى ً أعظم حين نقرنها بمد يد المساعدة لهم . جاء في مقالة ٍ في احدى المجلات المسيحية عن مرسل يُدعى باتريك هاريس ، اصيب ابنه ديفيد   بخلل ٍ في دماغه . حينما كان ديفيد صغيرا ً ارادت العائلة ان تمضي فصل الصيف في اجازة ٍ بعيدا ً عن المنزل ، فجائت احدى النساء يوما ً وطلبت ان تأخذ ديفيد لتمضية كل تلك الفترة عندها ، حيث كانت تلك المرأة تصلي لديفيد كل يوم لاجل شفائه من الاعاقة التي يعاني منها ، وكانت هذه بالنسبة لها  فرصة ً  مناسبة حتى تمضي وقتا ً طويلا ً للصلاة من اجله وهو بالقرب منها لكي تشعر به اكثر وتقدر بقدر ٍ ما أن تخدمه وتخدم عائلته ُ أيضا ً ، فقد كان كل قصدها ايضا ً ان تريح ابويه . 
قال لها باتريك : ان هذا فعلا ً ما كنا نحتاجه لأن الرحلة شاقة ٌ ولا يمكن لديفيد ان يمشي كل تلك المسافات . شكرا ً لك ِ ، فنحن نعلم حبك الشديد لابننا وهذا الامر الذي يجعلنا مطمئنين ونحن نترك ديفيد بالقرب منك ِ ولانه هو ايضا ً يحبك ِ جدا ً.
وكان عند سفر العائلة ان بدأت تلك المرأة بالصلاة الشديدة واللجاجة امام الرب من اجل شفاء هذا الشاب . وكانت بالايمان ترى ديفيد شخصا ً عاديا ً كأي انسان ٍ آخر  ، حيث كانت تصلي امام الله وتقول : يا رب ديفيد بين يديك انت ، فلا احد يستطيع ان يفعل شيئا ً والعلم قد عجز ولكن انت وحدك تقدر ان تشفيه ، وهذا ما اصليه ان يُشفى ديفيد ، وعندما تعود عائلته تراه ُ قد شُفي تماما ً.
كان هذا الوعد الذي وضعته امام الرب . وفي كل يوم تقضي وقتا ً طويلا ً بالصلاة من اجل هذا الشاب المسكين  . وفي اليوم المحدد لرجوع العائلة كانت المفاجأة التي أبكت الجميع ، إذ شهدوا ديفيد يستقبل عائلته ُ في المطار ويقلهم الى البيت . وعندما سأل الاهل كيف حدث هذا الأمر ، اخبرتهم عن الوعد الذي وضعته امام الرب لاجل ديفيد ، وهذا الذي ترونه اليوم هو نتيجة صلاة سنين . فلم يقدر الكل الا أن يجثوا على ركبهم ساجدين وشاكرين الله الذي ارجع ديفيد كما كان من قبل ، وها هو الى الآن يلعب ويلهو شاكرا ً الله الذي فعل في حياته ِ معجزة ً حقيقية .
انها صلاة الايمان التي تحرّك يد الله ليتدخل في ظروف حياتنا العصيبة ويلمس موضع الداء ويشفي امراضنا ويبرأ اسقامنا


----------



## fauzi (13 فبراير 2015)

2114 - اليك بعض الاقوال المأثورة  :
اذا أخذت ُ في أي وقت ٍ ما هو ليس ملكا ً لي ولا أرتضي ان أُصلح الخطأ فإن صلواتي لن ترتفع الى السماء .
قد نرنّم ترنيماتنا ونقدّم صلواتنا لكنها تكون مكرهة ً أمام الله ما لم نسلك باستقامة ٍ كاملة في حياتنا اليومية . لا شيء يجعل المسيحية تؤثر على العالم الا  اذا بدأ شعب الله المؤمنين يسلكون هكذا 
لربما اصبح لزكا العشار نفوذ ٌ في اريحا اكثر من اي انسان ٍ آخر فيها بعد أن أصلح خطأه ُ ورد المغتصَب .
إن كان كل واحد يؤدي عمله ُ وفق مبادئ الانجيل ، إن كان أهل العالم يرون المسيحيين في كل صفقة ٍ تجارية ٍ يطلبون خير الشخص الذي يتعاملون معه ، فإن هذا لا بد ان يسبب لاهل العالم الخزي ويبكتهم على خطاياهم .
قال لاتيمار  : إن كنت لا تعوض عن ما سلبته ُ فإنك سوف تبكي والشياطين تضحك عليك .  
ربما يكون في حياتنا شيء ٌ يتطلب تقديمه ُ في الحال ، شيء ٌ حدث منذ عشرين سنة ً ونسيناه الى أن ذكرنا به روح الله . 
إن كنا لا نريد ان نعوّض فلا يمكن  ان نتوقع من الله ان يعطينا أية َ بركة .  

يقول الرب في  حبقوق 2 : 9 ، 10 
9 «وَيْلٌ لِلْمُكْسِبِ بَيْتَهُ كَسْبًا شِرِّيرًا لِيَجْعَلَ عُشَّهُ فِي الْعُلُوِّ لِيَنْجُوَ مِنْ كَفِّ الشَّرِّ
10 تَآمَرْتَ الْخِزْيَ لِبَيْتِكَ. إِبَادَةَ شُعُوبٍ كَثِيرَةٍ وَأَنْتَ مُخْطِئٌ لِنَفْسِكَ. 

كل رجل ٍ صالح له في شخصيته ِ قوة ٌ أعظم  من الكلمات  والمناقشات يحث بها الآخرون وهو عنها غافل ، وكل رجل ٍ شرير له مستودع ٌ من السموم في داخل نفسه يلوّث كل ما حوله سواء اراد أم لم يُرِد ، فابواب نفسك مفتوحة ٌ نحو الآخرين ، كما إن  ابوابهم مفتوحة ٌ نحوك . انك تقطن بيتا ً يكاد يكون شفافا ً ، وما تكون عليه في الداخل يبدو في الخارج .
لو كنت تحمل جراثيم وباء في جسمك َ لما كانت عدواك أسرع من عدوى طباعك وميولك ومبادئك التي تعتنقها . مجرد وجودك في العالم يُخرج عنك تأثيرا ً تتضائل امامه ُ اللغة والافحام . إياك أن تخدع نفسك واحذر ان تكون شريرا ً ففي لحظة ٍ تنبعث عوامل الموت في اولادك أو زوجتك او اصحابك او معارفك . ربما بنظرة ٍ بسيطة تنقل تأثيرا ً يكون من شأنه ِ ترجيح كفة ٍ من كفة الابدية في قلب شخص ٍ ما .


----------



## fauzi (14 فبراير 2015)

2115 - 
متى كانت آخر مرة ٍ تلقيت فيها نصيحة ً سيئة ؟  هل ادركت ان المشورة كانت خاطئة ؟ ام انك كنت مخطئا ً منذ البداية  في اللجوء الى ذلك الشخص ؟ في هذه القراءة من الكتاب المقدس يؤدي موت سليمان الى ازمة ٍ قومية ، فبعد ان استمع خليفة سليمان ( رحبعام ) الى المشورة الرديئة لبعض الاشرار قام باصدار بعض القرارات والاحكام التي تفتقر للحكمة والتي لاقت استياء الشعب . وقد ادى هذا الى ثورة عشرة من الاسباط وتأسيسهم لمملكتهم الخاصة بهم المملكة الشمالية تحت حكم يربعام . وهكذا لم يبقى سوى سبطي يهوذا وبنيامين موالين لرحبعام وكانا يشكلان المملكة الجنوبية 
1 ملوك 12 : 1 – 15 
1 وذهب رحبعام إلى شكيم، لأنه جاء إلى شكيم جميع إسرائيل ليملكوه

2 ولما سمع يربعام بن نباط وهو بعد في مصر، لأنه هرب من وجه سليمان الملك، وأقام يربعام في مصر

3 وأرسلوا فدعوه. أتى يربعام وكل جماعة إسرائيل وكلموا رحبعام قائلين

4 إن أباك قسى نيرنا، وأما أنت فخفف الآن من عبودية أبيك القاسية، ومن نيره الثقيل الذي جعله علينا، فنخدمك

5 فقال لهم: اذهبوا إلى ثلاثة أيام أيضا ثم ارجعوا إلي. فذهب الشعب

6 فاستشار الملك رحبعام الشيوخ الذين كانوا يقفون أمام سليمان أبيه وهو حي، قائلا : كيف تشيرون أن أرد جوابا إلى هذا الشعب

7 فكلموه قائلين: إن صرت اليوم عبدا لهذا الشعب وخدمتهم وأجبتهم وكلمتهم كلاما حسنا، يكونون لك عبيدا كل الأيام

8 فترك مشورة الشيوخ التي أشاروا بها عليه واستشار الأحداث الذين نشأوا معه ووقفوا أمامه

9 وقال لهم: بماذا تشيرون أنتم فنرد جوابا على هذا الشعب الذين كلموني قائلين: خفف من النير الذي جعله علينا أبوك

10 فكلمه الأحداث الذين نشأوا معه قائلين: هكذا تقول لهذا الشعب الذين كلموك قائلين: إن أباك ثقل نيرنا وأما أنت فخفف من نيرنا، هكذا تقول لهم: إن خنصري أغلظ من متني أبي

11 والآن أبي حملكم نيرا ثقيلا وأنا أزيد على نيركم. أبي أدبكم بالسياط وأنا أؤدبكم بالعقارب

12 فجاء يربعام وجميع الشعب إلى رحبعام في اليوم الثالث كما تكلم الملك قائلا: ارجعوا إلي في اليوم الثالث

13 فأجاب الملك الشعب بقساوة، وترك مشورة الشيوخ التي أشاروا بها عليه

14 وكلمهم حسب مشورة الأحداث قائلا: أبي ثقل نيركم وأنا أزيد على نيركم. أبي أدبكم بالسياط وأنا أؤدبكم بالعقارب

15 ولم يسمع الملك للشعب، لأن السبب كان من قبل الرب ليقيم كلامه الذي تكلم به الرب عن يد أخيا الشيلوني إلى يربعام بن نباط 


في كثير ٍ من الأحيان يواجه الصغار صعوبة ً في قبول نصيحة الكبار ، فقد يعتقد الصغار ان الكبار لا يفهموهم أو انهم لا يفهمون الازمنة الحالية او انهم لا يفهمون أي شيء ٍ على الاطلاق بالقدر الكافي . وقد يفتقر هؤلاء الى التواضع الكافي الذي يجعلهم يخضعون للكبار على الرغم من معرفتهم بحكمتهم .
عندما تتلقى نصيحة ً ما اقبل على تقييمها بعناية ٍ وتدقيق ، وفي المرة القادمة التي تطلب فيها نصيحة شخص ٍ ما حدد ما اذا كان اتباعك لها سيؤدي الى نتائج طيبة أو توجه ٍ ايجابي . اطلب المشورة ممن يفوقونك في الحكمة والخبرة ، فالمشورة لا تكون مفيدة ً الا اذا كانت تتوافق مع معايير الله .


----------



## fauzi (16 فبراير 2015)

2116 - إن الوقت شيء ٌ ثمين ، أليس كذلك ؟ وقد عبر أحدهم عن ذلك بقوله ِ : إن الوقت عماد الحياة . وقد وضع الله حياتنا في اطار ٍ زمني ٍ ، فالايام التي سنعيشها على الارض معلومة ٌ ومحدودة وعندما تنقضي تكون حياتنا قد انتهت . وسؤال اليوم هو كيف سنستغل هذا الوقت الذي منحنا الله اياه ؟ فطريقة استغلالنا لوقتنا تحكي الكثير عنا وعن شخصياتنا وعن حبنا وعن تكريسنا لعائلاتنا وعن اصدقائنا وحتى عن الله خالقنا  . كتب النبي موسى صلاة ً دونت في المزمور التسعين حيث نقرأ في العددين 10 و 12 
10 أيام سنينا هي سبعون سنة ، وإن كانت مع القوة فثمانون سنة ، وأفخرها تعب وبلية ، لأنها تقرض سريعا فنطير 
12 إحصاء أيامنا هكذا علمنا فنؤتى قلب حكمة 

بعبارة اخرى فقد صلى  موسى قائلا ً : علمني يا رب ان أحصي ايامي لاني حين افعل ذلك اصير حكيما ً . ولا شك ان الطريقة التي نصرف فيها وقتنا هي عنصر ٌ مهم ٌ جدا ً في حياتنا . ولعلك تلاحظ انك كلما تقدمت في العمر بدت الحياة اقصر . وهذا أمر ٌ  طبيعي ، فأي ً كان عدد السنوات المتبقية لنا على هذه الأرض فانها سنوات ٌ قصيرة ٌ وستمر سريعا ً ، والاهم من ذلك هو اننا لا نعلم ُ شيئا ً عن المستقبل بل اننا لا نعرف ما الذي سيحدث يوم غد ٍ ولا بعد ساعة ولا حتى بعد دقيقة . والسؤال المهم هنا هو ما الذي فعلناه بايام حياتنا ؟ فنحن نميل عادة ً الى قضاء وقتنا دون فحص ٍ أو تدقيق لكن الله يريدنا ان نحصي ايامنا من خلال حرصنا على استخدام كل وقت ٍ متاح ٍ لدينا في فعل الاشياء القيمة في نظره ِ ، وهذا يشمل ان نحب عائلاتنا وأن نساعد من هم بحاجة الى المساعدة وأن نقرأ الكتب القيمة ولا سيما الكتاب المقدس لأنه مصدر كل حكمة ، وأن نصلي وأن نشجع الآخرين . لذلك لا نبالغ إن  قلنا ان الوقت سلعة ٌ ثمينة ٌ ينبغي ان تستخدم بحكمة . 
في ضوء ذلك كيف ستستخدم وقتك في كل يوم ؟ ولعل التحدي الذي اود ان اضعه امامك اليوم هو ان تفكر في طرق عديدة ٍ لاستخدام وقتك بحكمة لكي تكون هذه السنة افضل سنة في حياتك . ولمساعدتك في ذلك ينبغي عليك ان تعلم ان الكتاب المقدس يوصينا ان نجعل الله أولوية ً اولى في حياتنا ، والوقت الاكثر اهمية  في حياتنا هو ذلك الذي نطلب فيه وجه الرب ونسعى فيه الى علاقة ٍ حميمة ٍ معه . وقد قال لنا الرب يسوع في انجيل متى 6 : 33 "  اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ وَبِرَّهُ، وَهذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ. " ويمكننا ان نطلب وجه الله من خلال قراءة الكتاب المقدس والصلاة والاستماع الى البرامج الاذاعية الروحية ، فإن فعلت ذلك فانك تقضي وقتك على نحو ٍ سليم ، ومن شأن هذا  ان يساعدك في  معرفة المزيد عن الله واكتساب الحكمة . قال النبي هوشع في سفر هوشع 10 : 12 " احْرُثُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ حَرْثًا، فَإِنَّهُ وَقْتٌ لِطَلَبِ الرَّبِّ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ وَيُعَلِّمَكُمُ الْبِرَّ. " لكن من المؤسف حقا ً ان الكثير من الناس يلتمسون آلهة ًً أخرى غير اله الكتاب المقدس . ومع ان الله طويل الأناة ويريد لجميع الناس ان ينالوا الخلاص فإنه سيغلق باب التوبة في يوم ٍ ما ، وهذا ما جاء في سفر اشعياء 55 : 6 "  اُطْلُبُوا الرَّبَّ مَا دَامَ يُوجَدُ. ادْعُوهُ وَهُوَ قَرِيبٌ. " وفي هذا اليوم وهذه اللحظة فإن الله يدعوك كي تأتي اليه وتطلب وجهه وتقدم له قلبك وحياتك ووقتك . فإن تجاوبت مع دعوته ِ فسوف يملأ حياتك رجاء وسلاما وفرحا ً ايا ً كانت ظروف حباتك الفعلية وايا ً كانت حياتك الماضية وايا ً كان الوقت الذي اضعته ُ هدرا ً ، فهو سيغفر خطاياك ويردك اليه ويعطيك بداية ً جديدة ً وحياة ً جديدة ً مفعمة ً بالفرح والرجاء .
وفي الختام نشكرك يا رب على الوقت الذي تمنحنا إياه في هذه الحياة . نرجوك ان تساعدنا على استخدام وقتنا بحكمة . كما نرجوك ان تغمرنا برحمتك ونعمتك وأن تغفر خطايانا وأن تدير دفة مستقبلنا . ونحن نعدك يا رب ان نطلب وجهك وأن نقدم لك أفضل ما لدينا باسم فادينا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح آمين .


----------



## fauzi (18 فبراير 2015)

2117 - الغير موجود ٌ لنا ، الغير موجود امام أعيننا نحن ،  موجود ٌ امام أعين الله لأن الله يرى ما لا يُرى ، كل شيء مكشوف ٌ له ، الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل أمامه . آمن بوعد الله قبل وقوعه ، آمن فقط فيتم لك ما تشتهيه مهما  استحال على البشر لأن " غَيْرُ الْمُسْتَطَاعِ عِنْدَ النَّاسِ مُسْتَطَاعٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ " ( لوقا 18 : 27 ) كل شيء مستطاع لديه  . لم يكن لابراهيم ابن ، لم يكن الابن موجودا ً لكن  الله وعده بابن . كان الله في علمه ِ يعرف اسحق ابن الموعد الذي به سيكون ابراهيم ابا ً ، واصبح ابراهيم ابا ً لامم كثيرة ، اصبح ابراهيم ابا ً لنا جميعا ً ، ابا ً للمؤمنين . 
حين يبدو كل ما حولك فراغ ، وحين يعد الله بأن يصنع لك شيئا ً ولا ترى ذلك الشيء في الفراغ حولك ، يمكن ان تراه بالإيمان . ضع يدك في يد الله ، تفرّس في نور وجهه ِ الوضّاء ، اغمض عينك عن كل نور سواه . في الظلام ، في السواد ،  في الفراغ  يضيء النور الإلهي كل حياتك . الله يعدك بأن يسهر عليك ويحافظ عليك ويحيطك بساعديه . يقول لك " لِيَتَشَدَّدْ وَلْيَتَشَجَّعْ قَلْبُكَ، وَانْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ. " ( مزمور 27 : 14 ) اي خطر يهددك حينئذ ٍ ؟ اي خوف ٍ يغزو قلبك ويعطل سلامك ؟ قد لا ترى يديه تحوطان بك ،  لكن بالايمان ترى غير الموجود موجودا ً . الله يعدك بالنُصرة والغلبة في النضال والكفاح والصراع حولك . يقول لك : " فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ ، وَلكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ». " ( يوحنا 16 : 33 ) اي خطر يهددك حينئذ ٍ ؟ اي خوف ٍ يغزو قلبك ويعطل سلامك ؟  قد لا ترى الانتصار أمامك لكن بالايمان ترى غير الموجود موجودا ً . اقبل كل كلمة ٍ يقولها لك وكل وعد ٍ يعده . كلماته ُ ثابتة ٌ ووعده ُ صادق ، استرح في ايمانك ، تمسك به ، اطمئن بين ذراعيه ، آمن فقط .


----------



## fauzi (19 فبراير 2015)

2118 - في عام 1908 نشر الكاتب البريطاني زانجويل مسرحية ً بعنوان : البوتقة . صور فيها اميركا وكأنها بوتقة ٌ كبيرة . فقد لا حظ الكاتب ان الناس يأتون الى اميركا من جميع انحاء العالم ويختلطون مع بعضهم البعض الى حد ِ تختفي فيه المعالم الفردية المميزة لكل عرق ٍ منهم . إن هذا هو ما يحاول الناس فعله في موضوع الدين ايضا ً ، فهم يمزجون المعتقدات ببعضها البعض ويستمرون في تحريك هذا الخليط الى أن يخرجوا بمعتقد ٍ شخصي جديد يختلف تمام الاختلاف  عن المكونات الاصلية .
صحيح ٌ انه يجب عليك دوما ً أن تقبل الآخرين الذين يختلفون عنك في وجهات النظر ، الا انه يجب عليك في الوقت نفسه أن لا تقبل ولا تتبع اية معتقدات ٍ أو ممارسات ٍ  تتعارض مع كلمة الله لأنه من شأن هذا أن يبعدك عن الله وعن معاييره ِ السامية للحياة .


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2015)

2119 - اذا كنت تملك المال الكافي فبمكنك ان تذهب الى بعض الاماكن أو ان تشتري بعض الاشياء أو ان تعيّن محامين  أو أن تحمي نفسك بطرق ٍ ليست متاحة ً للآخرين . وفي مجتمعنا يبدو ان  المال يعني  السلطة . هل لمست حقيقة هذا الامر على ارض الواقع ؟ كيف ؟ هل كان ذلك محبطا ً لك ؟ تواصل هذه القصة سرد القصة المحزنة للغاية عن ملوك مملكتي اسرائيل ويهوذا . ويتسلط الضوء هنا على يربعام الثاني الذي اصبح واسع الثراء . كان النجاح مرافقا ً دائما ً لهذا الملك . لكننا نرى في هذا المقطع من الكتاب المقدس مساوئ المال والسلطة 

2 ملوك 14 : 23 – 29 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة ) 
23. في السنة الخامسة عشرة لأمصيا بن يوآش ملك يهوذا، ملك يربعام بن يوآش على إسرائيل بالسامرة إحدى وأربعين سنة.
24. وفعل الشر في نظر الرب وما حاد عن جميع خطايا يربعام بن نباط الذي جعل شعب إسرائيل يخطأ.
25. وهو الذي استرد لإسرائيل الأرض التي خسرتها من لبو حماة في الشمال إلى البحر الميت جنوبا، كما قال الرب على لسان عبده يونان بن أمتاي النبي الذي من جت حافر.
26. ذلك لأن الرب رأى كم كان بؤس شعب إسرائيل مرا بحيث لا يقدر أن يعينهم عبد أو حر.
27. ولأن الرب لم يشأ أن يمحو اسم إسرائيل من على الأرض ، خلصهم على يد يربعام بن يوآش.
28. وما بقي من أخبار يربعام وبسالته وأعماله وحروبه واسترجاعه دمشق وحماة لإسرائيل ، مدون في سفر أخبار الأيام لملوك إسرائيل.
29. ومات يربعام ودفن في السامرة مع آبائه ملوك إسرائيل ، وملك زكريا ابنه مكانه.

رغم ان يربعام الثاني لم يكن يتقي الله الا ان مملكة اسرائيل تمتعت في فترة حكمه ِ بالمزيد من القوة القومية والرخاء المادي اكثر من اية فترة ٍ سابقة منذ ايام سليمان ، وذلك بسبب سياساته العسكرية ومهاراته الادارية  . لكن على الرغم من ذلك يخبرنا نبيا الله عاموس وهوشع حقيقة ما كان يجري في المملكة ، فبسبب تجاهل ادارة يربعام الثاني لسياسات العدل والانصاف زاد الاغنياء غنى ً والفقراء فقرا ً واصبح الناس انانيين متكلين على قوتهم وامنهم وممتلكاتهم اكثر من اتكالهم على الله .
 لا يشير الرخاء المادي دوما ً الى بركة الله ، فقد يكون هذا الرخاء ناشئ ًً عن الانانية والتمركز حول الذات . 
اذا كنت ميسور الحال فتذكر ان الله سيحاسبك على كيفية بلوغ هذا النجاح وعلى كيفية تصرفك باموالك . إن كل  ما تملكه هو ملك ٌ لله  ، لذلك استخدم عطايا الله بحسب مشيئته ِ هو .


----------



## fauzi (25 فبراير 2015)

2120 - هناك من يزرع وهناك من يحصد في ملكوت الله ، فالبعض يقوم بعملية الحرث ونشر كلمة الله بدون اية نتيجة ظاهرة ، والبعض الآخر يحصد على حساب تعب الآخرين ويحصل على امتياز جمع حصاد وفير . ان الحاجة هي  الى هذين النوعين من الفعلة لأنه لا احد يستطيع ان يقوم بمفرده بالعمل الذي امر به الرب الحبيب يسوع . ولكل واحد من الفعلة قصة خاصة يتعامل الله معه  في حياته وايامه التي يمر بها من خلالها . ولكل واحد اختبار ٌ خاص ٌ مع الله يدربه ويعدّه فيه ليصبح ذلك الشخص العامل في حقله ِ تعالى . وفي عملنا في حقل الله لنا اختبارات جمة وتعاملات عديدة ٌ يجيزنا بها الله ليعلمنا دروسا ً  في حياتنا ويصقلنا ويعدّنا لكي نكون اهلا ً لخدمته ِ له المجد .
في بلاد المشرق يقوم حائكوا السجاد المحترفون بحياكة السجاجيد الرائعة  و التي يقدر ثمنها بالآلاف . وقد لا يستطيعون في بعض الاحيان وخلال مدة حياتهم كلها ان يكملوا حياكة سجادة عجمية ً واحدة قد ابتدأوا بحياكتها . وهكذا عند وفاة احدهم يأخذ آخر عمله ويكملها على ذات النهج . ويضع كل واحد ٍ في هذه السجادة لمساته الخاصة التي تميزه عن غيره ِ ، فتخرج تلك السجادة آية في الجمال ، إذ قد وُضع فيها ذوق ٌ وحس ٌ فني ٌ عالي المستوى . وهكذا لكي تخرج السجادة برونق جميل يعكس ابداع الحائك روعتها في تداخل الخيوط فيها ودقة العمل الذي اخذ منه كل عمره وهو يصنعها حتى عندما تُباع يُدفع في ثمنها مبالغ ضخمة ٌ جدا ً ويتنافس الكثير من الاغنياء على اقتناء مثل هذا النوع من السجاد لكي يُظهر لكل من يأتي لزيارته ِ تحفة ً في بيته اقتناها بمبلغ كبير جدا ً . وهذا النوع لا يوضع على الارض بل يوضع على الحائط فقط للنظر اليه دون مسها بالاقدام وذلك لسبب دقتها وجمالها الخلاب .
ان الله يريد ان يجعلنا كتلك السجادة الغالية الثمن ، إذ يُمضي وقتا ً طويلا ً ليشكّل فينا ويتعامل معنا لكي يخرجنا باحلى صورة حتى عندما نتحدث او نفعل اي شيء تكون لمسة السيد مطبوعة ً على حياتنا وعلى ما تمتد اليه يدنا من فعل . الله يريد ان يُخرج منا تحفة ً نادرة فاخضع ليده ِ ودعه ُ يتعامل معك ويتدخل في ظروف حياتك ويترك بصمته ُ الجميلة على كل موقف ٍ تجتاز به . دعه يدربك حتى عندما تسير في هذا العالم تعكس صورته تعالى في حياتك .


----------



## fauzi (26 فبراير 2015)

2121 - قد يظن البعض ان الاشخاص الذين يميلون للهتاف والتصفيق اثناء العبادة يبدون كالحمقى ، وفي الوقت نفسه ِ يعتقد البعض الآخر أن الاشخاص المتحفظين في عبادتهم هم اشخاص ٌ غير روحيين او جادين أكثر مما ينبغي . لكن سواء كنا ننتمي لهذه الفئة او تلك او كنا نحافظ على توازننا ما بين الفئتين ، ينبغي علينا ان لا ننتقد الآخرين على طريقة عبادتهم لله لاننا لا نعرف حالة قلوبهم كما يعرفها الله . من جانب ٍ آخر  لا ينبغي علينا ان نهتم برأي الآخرين فينا اثناء عبادتنا لله بل يجب علينا ان نستخدم اية تعبيرات ٍ ملائمة ٍ حينما نسكب قلوبنا بالحمد والتسبيح لله العلي . لا تتردد في عبادة الله بأية تعبيرات ٍ تراها مناسبة . ما الذي تحتاجه في حياتك ، المزيد من التأمل الجاد ام المزيد من الاحتفال البهيج ؟


----------



## fauzi (28 فبراير 2015)

2122 - إن دينونة الله آتية ٌ على كل من يُهمل جود الله  له وخيره ُ الوفير من أجله . إن كنت تعيش في هذه الحياة بعيدا ً عن شخص الله وتستهين بإمهال لطف الله لك ، ولا تأبه برسائله ِ الكثيرة لك للتوبة والرجوع له ، فسيأتي ذلك اليوم الذي فيه ينكسر حبل الرجاء وتنقطع عنك امداداته ُ  . ماذا تفعل في ذلك اليوم ، عندما يأتي ليدين الاحياء والاموات ؟ وما هو موقفك عندما تقف امامه ُ ؟ ففي تلك اللحظات لا ينفعك أي عذر ٍ كان .


----------



## fauzi (1 مارس 2015)

2123 - من هو الشخص الذي يعرفك اكثر من أي شخص ٍ آخر ؟ سواء أكنت قد فتحت حياتك لشخص ٍ ما أم ابقيتها سرا ً عن الآخرين ، هناك شخص ٌ يعرفك تماما ً ألا وهو الله . في هذه القراءة من الكتاب المقدس يذكّر داود ابنه ُ سليمان بهذا الامر ويحذره بأن يكون صادقا ً وصريحا ً مع الرب 

اخبار الايام الاول  28 : 1 – 10 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة ) 
1. وجمع داود الملك في أورشليم جميع رؤساء بني إسرائيل. فجاء رؤساء الأسباط والفرق الذين يخدمون الملك، وقادة الألوف والمئات في الجيش، والوكلاء على الأملاك والمواشي التي للملك ولبنيه، ورجال الحاشية، والجبابرة، وجميع المحاربين الأشداء.
2. فوقف داود وقال لهم: ((إستمعوا لي يا إخوتي وشعبي. كان في نيتي أن أبني هيكلا ثابتا لتابوت عهد الرب ولموطئ قدس إلهنا. ولما جهزت كل شيء للبناء
3. قال لي الله: ((أنت لن تبني هيكلا لاسمي، لأنك رجل حروب وسفكت الكثير من الدماء.
4. لكن الرب إله إسرائيل اختارني من جميع بيت أبي، لأن أكون ملكا على إسرائيل إلى الأبد، لأنه اختار سبط يهوذا للقيادة، ومن سبط يهوذا عائلتي، ومن عائلتي رضي عني فملكني على كل إسرائيل.
5. ورزقني الرب بنين كثيرين واختار منهم سليمان ليجلس على عرش إسرائيل مملكة الرب،
6. وقال لي: سليمان ابنك هو الذي سيبني هيكلي وأروقته لأني اخترته لي ابنا وأنا أكون له أبا،
7. وأثبت ملكه إلى الأبد إن استمر على العمل بوصاياي وأحكامي كما يفعل اليوم.
8. والآن على عيون جميع بني إسرائيل وعيونكم أنتم المجتمعين باسم الرب، وعلى مسمع إلهنا، أقول لكم: إحفظوا جميع وصايا الرب إلهكم واعملوا بها لتمتلكوا هذه الأرض الطيبة وتورثوها لبنيكم من بعدكم إلى الأبد.
9. ((وأنت يا سليمان ابني، فاعرف إله أبيك واعبده بقلب سليم ونفس راغبة، لأن الرب يفحص جميع القلوب ويتبين الخواطر والأفكار. إذا طلبته وجدته، وإن تركته تخلى عنك إلى الأبد.
10. والآن اعرف أن الرب اختارك لتبني هيكلا لاسمه القدوس، فكن شديد العزم وبادر إلى العمل)).


قال داود لابنه سليمان : الرب يفحص جميع القلوب ... لقد اكتشف هذه الحقيقة بالطريقة الصعبة حينما ارسل الله ناثان النبي لفضح خطيتي داود المتمثلتين في الزنا والقتل . وهكذا ينصح داود ابنه ُ سليمان أن يكون منفتحا ً تماما ً مع الله ومكرسّا ً له . 
قد نشعر بالخوف والفزع بسبب معرفة الله الكاملة بنا ، لكن يمكن لمعرفته هذه بنا أن تمنحنا راحة ً وفرحا ً عظيمين أيضا ً لأنه يحبنا ويريد الافضل لنا .
 افرح بحقيقة ان الله يعرف اعمق احتياجاتك واشواقك .  كن صادقا ً معه وعبّر عن شكوكك واستفساراتك واعترف بافكارك وافعالك الخاطئة واسكب مشاعرك امامه واطلب المعونة منه .


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2015)

2124 - هل من احد يعرف مغزى  ذلك القوس الجميل المتعدد الالوان   الذي اسمه قوس قزح ، وهل يوجد من يشكر الله عندما يرى  الوان ذلك القوس العجيب  ؟  هل سمعت رسالة رحمته تعالى هذه ؟ ان قوس قزح هذا يعكس للعالم وعد الله لجنسنا البشري بأنه لن يدين بعد عصيان الارض وتمردها بالطوفان الذي حصل في زمن نوح عندما رأى الله ان كل تصورات افكار قلب البشر أنها شريرة  . إن هناك رمز آخر يتكلم عن رحمة الله  وهو الصليب الذي ظله يخيم على تاريخ البشرية رافعا ً خطية الانسان . إن الصليب هو وعد الله للبشر بأنه لن ينزل غضبه على كل من يثق بالمسيح وبعمله الكفاري العجيب ، فإن الله ارسل ابنه ُ في ملء الزمان مولودا ً من امرأة . وإذ اخترق الله الزمن وشق السماء ونزل الينا ليعيننا ، جاء مع ذلك الطفل الوديع يسوع المسيح الحل لمشكلتنا نحن ُ ، فغدا الصليب قوس قزح اعظم واسمى ، وهناك اصبح لنا فجر ٌ جديد . وهكذا كل من يتخذ المسيح  يسوع كمخلّصه الشخصي مؤمنا ً انه حمل عبء خطايانا على خشبة العار ينال رضى الله ويُشمل ايضا ً برحمته ِ ونعمته ِ . فقوس القزح والصليب يتحدثان بهدوء ٍ عن محبة الله الفائقة . ماذا يحصل لو رفضنا هذا الحق الالهي ؟ إن الله اعطانا حرية الاختيار ، وليس هناك من  رموزً اخرى لرحمته او عهود اخرى ، إذ انه عمل كل ما بوسعه ان يعمله لكي يفوز بقبولنا الطوعي لهذه الحقيقة . إن كنت لا تعرفه دعه يجذبك بمحبته ِ وبطيبته . انظر الى صليب الجلجثة جيث حمل عنا عقاب خطايانا في جسده ِ ودفع ثمنا ً باهظا  ً ليرضي عدالة الله بالنيابة ِ عنا .
 يا من تعرف انه وُ لد في بيت لحم طفلا ً صغيرا ً لكي ننال رحمة ً وغفرانا ً لخطايانا ، هل اطعت وسرت في طريق المخلّص ، باحثا ً عنه ، مقتفيا ً آثاره ُ في ايام حياتك ؟ ادعوك اليوم الى الرب يسوع المسيح ، الحل الوحيد لجميع مشاكلك مهما كَبُرت او عظُمت ، فهو يحمل لك حلا ً لأعظم معضلة ٍ عرفها التاريخ ، لذا فلن تكون هناك مشكلة ٌ اخرى صعبة ً عليك .


----------



## fauzi (7 مارس 2015)

2125 - قد لا نحارب جيشا ً من الاعداء بالمعنى الحرفي للكلمة ، لكننا نواجه في كل يوم تجارب وضغوطا ً واجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات التي تسعى لافشالنا أومنعنا من عمل الصلاح ، لكن ينبغي علينا أن نتذكر بأننا كمؤمنين نمتلك روح الله في داخلنا .
 كيف يمكنك ان تجعل الله يحارب عنك ؟ 
اولا ً : بأن تُدرك أن الحرب ليست حربك َ بل هي حرب الله .
ثانيا ً : بأن تعترف بمحدوديات البشر وتسمح لقدرة الله بالعمل في وسط مخاوفك وضعفاتك .
ثالثا ً : بأن تتأكد بأنك تسعى لتحقيق مقاصد الله وليس رغباتك الانانية فحسب .
رابعا ً : بأن تطلب المعونة من الله في معاركك اليومية .
خامسا ً : بأن لا تحاول فرض نتائج لا يمكنك التحكم فيها .
سادسا ً : بأن تثق بأن الله مسيطر ٌ  على الاحداث فلا تفزع .
سابعا ً : بأن تقوم بدورك وتترك النتائج للرب .


----------



## fauzi (8 مارس 2015)

2126 - الانسان يحلم كل حياته ِ بالنجاح . يفكر فيه ، يصبو اليه ، يسعى نحوه . يبحث عنه ، يفتش في كل مكان ، يجري خلفه ُ في كل اتجاه ، يجري بلا راحة . وحين يصل الى ما يحسبه ُ نجاحا ً لا يجده ُ كذلك ، يستصغره ُ ويحتقره ُ . لا يشبع ولا يرتوي ، لا يستريح ولا يستكفي . يبدأ في السعي والبحث من جديد . يريد اكثر وأوفر ، يريد أعظم واكبر .  يريد أبعد وأعلى . ويستمر الجري . ويخطئ الكثيرون في التعرف على النجاح . ليس كل ما يلمع ويبر ق نجاحا ً . قد يكون ذلك اللمعان الذي يخطف البصر انعكاس ضوء الشمس على قطعة زجاج . الزجاج احيانا ً يبرق ويعكس الضوء كالماس ، لكنه لن يكون ماسا ً أبدا ً . هناك ناجحون بلا بريق ، وهناك بريق ٌ لا يعبّر عن نجاح . بريق ٌ فارغ ، خادع . مقاييس العالم مغشوشة ، يرفعون الوضيعين ويضعون المرتفعين . يكرمون التافه ويصفقون للمهرجين . يحقرون العالم ويسخرون بالأديب . الشهرة ليست دليل النجاح . اللص والقاتل مشهور . الشعبية ليست دليل النجاح . الجماهير قد تصفّق للسخفاء وتضحك  من سخافاتهم . النجاح ليس تكوين الثروات ، النجاح ليس الحياة تحت الاضواء أو ارضاء الجماهير . النجاح قيمة ، قيمة اكبر من المال ، أعظم من الشهرة ، أعلى من اي شعبية . النجاح طريق ، طريق ٌ دائم ٌ مستمرٌ لا يتوقف ، عليه محطات ٌ للنجاح ، محطة ٌ تتلو الأخرى . النجاح صبغة ، ليس انجازا ً او مجموعة انجازات ، هو صبغة تلون الحياة جميعها . النجاح ليس صدفة ً ، ليس خطأ ً ، ليس زائغا ً . النجاح يُقيم ، يبقى ، يثبت  . الله اطار النجاح ، هو الاطار الاعظم للنجاح . الله جعل للانسان قيمة ، جعله ُ قيمة . يقول داود النبي  عنه : " وَبِمَجْدٍ وَبَهَاءٍ تُكَلِّلُهُ . تُسَلِّطُهُ عَلَى أَعْمَالِ يَدَيْكَ. جَعَلْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ تَحْتَ قَدَمَيْهِ " ( مزمور 8 : 5 ، 6 ) الله هو الطريق . قال : " أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ "   الله ليس هو نهاية الطريق ، هو الطريق . والانسان الذي يمسك بيد الله يسير كل الطريق الى النهاية ، الى الله الطريق . والله يصبغ الانسان بلونه ِ وصبغته ِ وخضرته ، يُصبح اخضراره ُ دائما ً ولونه ُ زاهيا ً  "  فَيَكُونُ كَشَجَرَةٍ مَغْرُوسَةٍ عِنْدَ مَجَارِي الْمِيَاهِ، الَّتِي تُعْطِي ثَمَرَهَا فِي أَوَانِهِ، وَوَرَقُهَا لاَ يَذْبُلُ.وَكُلُّ مَا يَصْنَعُهُ يَنْجَحُ . " ( مزمور 1 : 3 ) هكذا يكون النجاح الحقيقي ، في اطار الله ، فالله هو اطار النجاح . إن أردت ان تنجح فلا بد أن تكون لك قيمة ، ولك طريق ولك صبغة .


----------



## fauzi (10 مارس 2015)

2127 - إن الدموع هي جزء ٌ من حياتنا يكاد لا يُفصل عنها . والناس في كل مكان يذرفون الدموع لأن أملا ً ما عندهم قد خاب أو عزيزا ً قد أُخذ من وسطهم أو ان خطية ً ما أو عصيانا ً في حياة الانسان قد جلب له الحزن والاسى والمرض والشقاء والتعاسة والدموع . إن المؤمن يجتاز بنفس الاختبارات المؤلمة التي يمر بها العالم من حوله ، ولكن انتصب يا عزيزي المؤمن يا من تقرأ هذه السطور الآن لأن يوما ً بهيجا ً عتيدا ً هو في انتظارك ، مع انك قد تدخل السماء بعيون ٍ رطبة ٍ وخدود ٍ مليئة ٍ بالدموع وقلب ٍ مكسور ٍ وروح ٍ منسحقة ، ولكن المخلّص المحب سيمسح َ كل دمعة ٍ من عينيك ويجلب لك العزاء الأبدي المنتظر . قال احد الوعاظ  : إن يد الانسان ضعيفة ٌ جدا ً بهذا الشأن ، فإن نجح بازالة بعض الدموع سيأتي غيرها أكثر منها ولن تستطيع مسحها قط الا اليد التي خلقتنا التي تستطيع ان تصل الى نبع الاحزان وتبخره . فسيمسح الله كل دمعة ٍ من عيوننا ، منها دموع التعاسة ودموع الفقر ودموع الآلام ودموع الشك والفشل ودموع الخوف ودموع الاهمال ودموع الحسرة . نعم كل دمعة ٍ ستُمسح بيده ِ الحنونة ، يده ِ التي تعرف جبلتنا . يا عزيزي المؤمن المتألم والحزين إن آلامك وحزنك الحالي سيأتي الى نهايته ، ويُثبت لنا المرنم داود هذه الحقيقة قي المزامير إذ يقول : "عِنْدَ الْمَسَاءِ يَبِيتُ الْبُكَاءُ، وَفِي الصَّبَاحِ تَرَنُّمٌ .  " ( مزمور 30 : 5 ) .
وفي قصة ٍ عن سيدة امضت اغلب سني عمرها تنوح على زوجها الذي فقدته وعلى ابنها الذي قُتل غدرا ً وبعد ذلك اختطف منها الموت والديها فلم يبقى لها احد يعينها ، عندها اخذت الدموع تسيل منها بلا توقف من عيونها وكأن نهرا ً جارفا ً قد تفجر . وبعد عشرة  سنين من الحزن  اتخذت تلك السيدة قرارا ً حاسما ًفي حياتها إذ وضعت في قلبها تحديا ً جديدا ً للحياة فقالت : هل ستمضي كل سنين حياتي وانا اصحو وانام والحزن لا يفارقني  أم اني اسعى نحو امل ٍ جديد ٍ في الحياة ِ ومنه اقترب ؟ لقد اتخذت تلك السيدة قرارا ً مهما ً جدا ً بأن ترجع الى الله وتجعله يضع فيها  املا ً جديدا ً في حياتها ومعنى ً بدل كل الخراب الذي حصل . وها هي الآن تجول وتتحدث في كل مكان عن عمل الله العجيب وعن الرجاء المنتظر لكل شخص ٍ قبل المسيح مخلّصا ً ، فيا لسعادة هؤلاء المخلّصين  إذ ان الله نفسه سيمسح دموعهم ويجففها وكأننا لم نبكي من قبل . أليس هذا أمرا ً مدهشا ً ؟ ففي ذلك اليوم الابدي العتيد لن يكون هناك بكاء ٌ ولا دموع ٌ فيما  بعد ، فيا له من يوم ٍ بهيج . 
سوف يمسح ربي الدموع 
لا بكاء بتلك الربوع 
 في السماء بقربي يسوع 
هللويا للحمل يا جموع


----------



## fauzi (11 مارس 2015)

2128 - في بعض الاوقات قد تبدو حياتنا مهدمة ومهزومة وفارغة . فبعد الهزائم القاسية والصراعات المريرة قد يبدو لنا انه لم يعد لنا اي سند ٍ أو دعم ، لكن هذه هي الاوقات التي ينبغي علينا فيها ان نتذكر بأن الله ما يزال معنا  ، وبأن لديه ِ خططا ً رائعة لحياتنا .


----------



## fauzi (13 مارس 2015)

2129 - قد نأسف احيانا ً على شيء ٍ فعلناه بإرادتنا . ما هو الشيء الذي تشعر بالاسف لانك فعلته ُ في حياتك ؟ كثيرا ً ما آذى العبرانيون انفسهم بسبب قراراتهم وافعالهم الخاطئة . ورغم أسفهم على ذلك فقد كان الله يمنحهم الفرصة تلو الاخرى للتوبة ِ والرجوع اليه . في هذه القراءة من الكتاب المقدس ترجع الدفعة الاولى من المسبيين بعد ان قضوا في السبي 48 سنة . وقد كان رؤساء العشائر والكهنة واللاويون هم اول العائدين . لم تكن هذه مجرد عودة ٍ فحسب بل كانت التزاما ً بالتغيير 

سفر عزرا 1 : 5 – 8 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة )
5. فاستعد رؤساء عشائر بني يهوذا وبنيامين ، والكهنة واللاويون ، مع كل من أيقظ الله ضميره ، ليذهبوا إلى أورشليم لبناء هيكل الرب .
6. وكل الساكنين حولهم أمدوهم بآنية من الفضة والذهب ، وبالمال والبهائم وأشياء ثمينة ، وغير ذلك مما تبرعوا به .
7. وأخرج الملك كورش آنية الهيكل التي كان حملها نبوخذنصر من أورشليم ووضعها في بيت آلهته .
8. أخرجها كورش ملك الفرس على يد مثردات خازنه ، وعدها لشيشبصر حاكم يهوذا .

سفر عزرا 2 : 64 – 69 
64. مجموع هؤلاء العائدين من السبي اثنان وأربعون ألفا وثلاث مئة وستون ،
65. فضلا عن عبيدهم وجواريهم وهم سبعة آلاف وثلاث مئة وسبعة وثلاثون ، ولهم مئتان من المغنين والمغنيات .
66. خيلهم سبع مئة وستة وثلاثون ، وبغالهم مئتان وخمسة وأربعون.
67. وجمالهم أربع مئة وخمسة وثلاثون ، وحميرهم ستة آلاف وسبع مئة وعشرون .
68. ولما وصلوا إلى هيكل الرب الذي في أورشليم تبرع بعض رؤساء العشائر لإعادة بناء هيكل الله في مكانه .
69. فأعطوا على قدر طاقتهم لهذا العمل واحدا وستين ألف درهم من الذهب وعشرة قناطير من الفضة ومئة قميص للكهنة.

 بعد 48 سنة من السبي اصبح شعب الله المتعجرف متواضعا ً . وحينما تغيرت مواقف الشعب ورغباته ُ أنهى الله عقابه ُ لهم ومنحهم فرصة ً ثانية ً للرجوع الى ارضهم والمحاولة من جديد . هنالك تغييرات ٌ كبيرة ٌ تحدث في داخلنا حينما يعمل الله على مواقفنا ومعتقداتنا ورغباتنا ، وغالبا ً ما تدفعنا هذه التغييرات الداخلية الى التصرف بأمانة ٍ واخلاص . هل لديك الاستعداد لأن تتواضع وأن تفتح قلبك للفرص التي يتيحها الله لك ؟  اسأل الله أن يعطيك الرغبة لاتباعه ِ والتقرب منه اكثر فاكثر . غيّر رغباتك ومواقفك الآن واتبع الله من كل قلبك وفكرك وارادتك .


----------



## fauzi (15 مارس 2015)

2130 - يُفترض برحلات التخييم العائلية ان تكون مبهجة ومسلية ، لكن غالبا ما يرافق مثل هذه  الرحلات شعور ٌ بالخوف ، فمن السهل على المرء ان ينسى احضار بعض الأشياء الهامة كالخيمة او الطعام . هل حدث معك شيء ٌ ٌ كهذا من قبل ؟  رجعت الدفعة الثانية من المسبيين من بابل الى اورشليم بقيادة عزرا ، لكن قبل ان ينطلقوا كانت هناك بعض التحضيرات الهامة التي يجب القيام بها . وقد تحقق عزرا بنفسه من عدم نسيان الاشياء الاكثر اهمية 

عزرا 8 : 21 – 23 ، 35 – 36 
21. فناديت بصوم هناك عند نهر أهوا لنخشع أمام إلهنا طالبين منه أن يهدينا طريقا آمنا لنا ولأطفالنا ولجميع أموالنا،
22. لأني خجلت أن أطلب من الملك جيشا وفرسانا ليحرسونا من العدو في الطريق ، بعد أن قلت له إن قدرة إلهنا مع جميع الذين يتبعونه ، وإن بطشه وغضبه على جميع الذين يتركونه.
23. فصمنا ودعونا إلى الله لحمايتنا ، فاستجاب لنا.
...
35. وقدم اليهود القادمون من السبي محرقات لإله إسرائيل اثني عشر عجلا عن جميع بني إسرائيل ، وستة وتسعين كبشا واثنين وسبعين خروفا واثني عشر تيسا ذبيحة خطيئة ، وكل ذلك محرقة للرب.
36. وسلموا أوامر الملك إلى نواب الملك وحكام غربي الفرات ، فقدموا المعونة للشعب ولهيكل الله .

كان عزرا يعرف وعود الله لحماية شعبه ،/ لكنه لم يكتفي بذلك لانه كان يعرف ان بركات الله تأتي من خلال الصلاة . وهكذا فقد تذلل عزرا والشعب الى الله  عن طريق الصوم والصلاة . وقد عمل الصوم على تذليل الشعب لان الانطلاق بدون طعام ٍ ذكّرهم باتكالهم الكامل على الله . كما ان الصوم منحهم وقتا ً أطول للصلاة والتأمل في الله .
في كثير من الاحيان تكون صلواتنا سريعة ً  وسطحية ، فنحن لا نخصص وقتا ً كافيا ً للتخاطب مع الله بصورة ٍ جدية ، لذلك يعتبر الصوم طريقة ً ناجعة ً لتفريغ انفسنا للصلاة الى الله بحماس  . ما احوجنا لتخصيص وقت ٍ للصلاة بصورة ٍ جادة . ويعتبر تقصيرنا في تخصيص وقت ٍ لله إهانة ً له . فحينما نقترب منه بصلواتنا السريعة المندفعة فإننا نقلل من شأنه ونجعله مثل طبيب الطوارئ الذي يلجأ اليه الناس احيانا ً لاعطائهم بعض المسكنات العامة . أما الصلوات الجادة فتقربنا من مشيئة الله لحياتنا ، ويمكنها بالقعل ان تغير قلوبنا وافكارنا . خصص وقتا ً للصلاة بحيث تركز فيها على عباراتك وسبب قولك لها . هذه هي الطريقة الوحيدة التي تجعلك مستعدا ً تمام الاستعداد للحياة .


----------



## fauzi (17 مارس 2015)

2131 - طُلِب من فنان ٍ صيني أن يرسم لوحة تعبّر عن الابن الضال ، فاختار المقطع من القصة الذي يبين عودة الابن الى ابيه بعد صرف اموال والده وتبذيرها على اصحابه الاشرار في الكورة البعيدة . فاظهر ذلك الفنان في اللوحة الوالد واقفا ً على الباب وهو ينتظر ابنه ُ الآتي من بعيد . وعندما عرض الفنان اللوحة على صديقه ِ المسيحي الذي كان قد طلب منه رسم تلك اللوحة ، اعترض هذا الاخير قائلا ً : 
آه  لا هذا غير معقول ، هناك خطأ ٌ جسيم ٌ في اللوحة ، ففي القصة كما وردت في الكتاب المقدس لم يقف الوالد في مكانه بل ركض متجها ً الى ابنه ِ وعانقه ُ وقبّله ُ .
 أجابه الفنان الصيني بعجب ٍ قائلا ً  : 
لا يوجد اب ٌ صيني ٌ واحد يسمح لنفسه ان يفعل ذلك مع ولده الذي كان مشينا ً له واسرف كل مال ابيه على الشر .
قال له المسيحي : 
هنا العجب ، هذه القصة تبين لنا قلب الله الذي هو اكثر رأفة ً ورقة ً وحنانا ً ومحبة ً لجنسنا البشري مقارنة مع احسن  وافضل واشرف أهل هذه الأرض ، فهو الذي يبادر دائما ً الينا عندما نحن نأخذ الخطوة الاولى ونقرر في اعماقنا أن نرجع اليه . فالاب لم يقدر ان ينتظر بعيدا ً عند الباب بل ركض مسرعا ً الى ابنه ووقع عليه ِ وقبّله ُ . 
كم هي عجيبة ٌ محبة الله للخاطئ ، وقد اظهر الرب يسوع الآب متشوقا ً لمغفرة خطية ِ كل ولد ٍ من أولاده ِ التائبين من خلال القصة التي رواها امام الجمع الذي كان محتشدا ً حوله . وعندما كان الابن الضال مقبلا ً رآه الوالد وتحنن عليه واسرع هو بنفسه للقائه بدون اي معاتبه بل عانقه وقبّله .
تأكد بأن الآب السماوي ينتظر بفارغ الصبر عودة الخاطئ بالتوبة لكي يستقبله ويغفر له خطيته ُ . إن كنت ما زلت بعيدا  ً  عنه اعترف له بخطيتك وتعال الى بيت الآب من جديد تماما ً مثلما فعل الابن الضال ، وستسمعه يقول لك : اهلا ً وسهلا ً بعودتك . 
الله لا ينسى الخاطئ لكنه ينسى الخطية ، فلا تؤجل إن كنت لم تقبل الرب يسوع مخلّصا ً شخصيا ً لك فهو الى هذا اليوم ما يزال  يسرد علينا نفس القصة التي قصها قبل الفي عام ، لكي ترجع اليه .

جئتك ابي لأبتغي طعاما ً بعد ان ضيعته ُ مالا ً حراما ً 
هل ستعفو ثم تعطيني سلاماً بل تقبلني بحب قد تسامي غافرا كل خطاياى تماماًً 
مجدا ً لك أبتي إله كل نعمة ِ  مجداً لك أبتي مجداً لك 
جئتك من غير شئ في يدي خاتماً ألبستني عهداً ثنياً
عهد نعماك الذي فيه ساحيا اذ تدوم النعمة ما دمت حياً
كم أنا فيه أبي صرت غنياً 
جئتك بالجوع والذل حزيناً أرتجى بعض الطعام
لي ضنيناً هيأت نعماك لي عجلاً سميناً إذ فرحت
بي أبي فرحاً ثميناً رددته الجند في السما يقيناً
جئتك يا أبتي في كل بؤس أرتجي أجراً كعبد قوت نفسي
هل اعود ابناً لك من بعد امس ابتي إكرمتني رفعت رأسي 
بل عملت لي أبي حفلاً كعرس
قد فهمت الدرس درساً للزمان في ابتعادي عنك جوعي بل هواني
في وجودي معك عزي وطماني شبع الروح
وستري وأماني لا أعود أبعد هنا مكاني 


[YOUTUBE]g5u6hrlMayQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (18 مارس 2015)

2132 - " لم اكن اعرف " .... اذا قال احد السائقين هذه العبارة عندما يوقفه شرطي المرور بسبب سرعته الزائدة فقد يسمح له الشرطي بالذهاب لكنه ليس مضطرا ً لذلك لأن الجهل بالقانون ليس عذرا ً مقبولا ً ، وتبقى الطريقة الافضل هي ان نتعلم الانظمة والقوانين قبل وقوعنا  في المتاعب عوضا ً ان نتعلمها بالطريقة القاسية 
عزرا 10 : 1 – 11 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة ) 
1. ولما صلى عزرا واعترف باكيا وهو منطرح قدام الهيكل ، اجتمع إليه من إسرائيل جمع كثير جدا من الرجال والنساء والأولاد وهم يبكون بكاء شديدا.
2. فقال شكنيا بن يحيئيل من بني عيلام لعزرا : ((خنا إلهنا وأخذنا نساء غريبات من أمم الأرض، ومع ذلك فلا يزال الآن رجاء لإسرائيل.
3. لنقطع الآن عهدا مع إلهنا على إخراج جميع النساء وأولادهن، وفقا لمشورتك يا سيدي ومشورة الذين يحترمون وصية إلهنا، ولنعمل بحسب الشريعة.
4. قم، فالأمر لك ونحن معك. تشجع واعمل)).
5. فقام عزرا وحلف رؤساء الكهنة واللاويين وجميع بني إسرائيل على أن يعملوا برأي شكنيا فحلفوا.
6. ونهض عزرا من أمام الهيكل ودخل غرفة يوحانان بن ألياشيب وبات ليلته من دون أن يأكل خبزا ويشرب ماء، لأنه كان ينوح لخيانة الذين عادوا من السبي.
7. ثم أرسلوا نداء في يهوذا وأورشليم إلى جميع المسبيين ليتوافدوا إلى أورشليم،
8. حسب مشورة الرؤساء والشيوخ، وأن كل من لا يجيء في ثلاثة أيام تحرم عليه كل أمواله ويعزل عن الجماعة.
9. فاجتمع جميع رجال يهوذا وبنيامين إلى أورشليم في ثلاثة أيام، في العشرين من الشهر التاسع، وقعدوا في ساحة الهيكل مرتعدين من خطورة هذا الأمر ومن غزارة الأمطار.
10. فقام عزرا الكاهن وقال لهم: ((خنتم الرب واتخذتم نساء غريبات لتزيدوا في إثم بني إسرائيل.
11. فاعترفوا الآن للرب إله آبائكم واعملوا بما يرضيه واعتزلوا أمم الأرض والنساء الغريبات)).


اشار عزرا الى خطية ٍ كان افراد الشعب يرتكبونها دون ان يعرفوا ذلك حيث كانوا يتزوجون من القبائل الوثنية المجاورة لهم رغم نهي الله عن ذلك . فقد كان الله يعرف ان زواجهم من الوثنيات يعني قبول آلهتهن . ومن اجل استعادة علاقتهم بالله التمس عزرا من الله ان يغفر لهم . وقد اختار الشعب الطريق القاسي للتوبة عن طريق تخليهم عن زوجاتهم الوثنيات . في هذه القراءة من الكتاب المقدس ينبغي علينا  ان نلاحظ الاستعداد الذي يجب ان يكون لدينا للتضحية بأي شيء ٍ يسبب الخطية في حياتنا . فما هي التضحيات الكبيرة أو الصغيرة التي تحتاج للقيام  بها من اجل استعادة علاقتك السليمة بالله والالتصاق به اكثر فاكثر ؟ التوبة الحقيقية لا تنتهي بكلمات الاعتراف فحسب بل يجب ان تقودك الى تعديل سلوكك وتغيير مواقفك .


----------



## fauzi (20 مارس 2015)

2133 - عادة ً ما تحفزنا كلمة قيادة على التفكير في الاشخاص الذين يحملون الالقاب ويتقلدون المناصب ، لكن لا بد لكل شخص ٍ من القيام بدور القيادة بين الحين والآخر . رغم ان نحميا كان قائدا ً بحكم لقبه ِ ومنصبه ِ الا انه كان قائدا ً بالقدوة ايضا ً . فقد كان يقود الشعب في عملية بناء اسوار المدينة ووضع سياسات لسكان المدينة ، كما انه كان يساعد في تجديد العهد وابقاء الشعب في مسارهم الصحيح مع الله 

نحميا 13 : 15 – 22  
15. وفي تلك الأيام رأيت في يهوذا قوما يدوسون العنب في المعاصر في السبت، وآخرين يجيئون بأكداس من القمح يحملونها على الحمير، وبخمر أيضا وعنب وتين وما إلى ذلك، ويدخلون به أورشليم فأنذرتهم أن لا يبيعوا شيئا في السبت.
16. وكان الصوريون المقيمون بأورشليم يجلبون السمك وكل نوع من المبيعات ويبيعون في يوم السبت لبني يهوذا.
17. فخاصمت ولاة الأمر في يهوذا وقلت لهم: ((ما هذا الشر الذي تفعلونه وتدنسون يوم السبت؟
18. أما فعل آباؤكم هكذا، فجلب إلهنا كل هذا الشر علينا وعلى هذه المدينة؟))
19. وأمرت بإغلاق أبواب أورشليم قبل كل سبت عند حلول الظلام وأوصيت بأن لا تفتح إلا بعد السبت، وأقمت بعض رجالي على الأبواب لئلا يدخل أحد بحمل في يوم سبت.
20. فبات التجار وباعة جميع البضائع خارج أورشليم مرة أو مرتين.
21. فأنذرتهم وقلت لهم: ((لماذا تبيتون ليلتكم أمام السور؟ لا نفع من انتظاركم طلوع الصباح. إن عدتم إلى ذلك فإني أقبض عليكم)). فمن ذلك الوقت لم يعودوا يأتون في السبت.
22. وأمرت اللاويين بأن يتطهروا بحسب الشريعة ويجيئوا ويحرسوا الأبواب حرصا على قداسة السبت. اذكرني يا الله لهذا أيضا، وارحمني بعظيم رحمتك.

تقدم لنا قصة حياة نحميا العديد من مبادئ القيادة الفعالة التي ما تزال صالحة ً حتى الآن 
اولا ً – ضع هدفا ً واضحا ًً وواصل تقييمه ُ في ضوء مشيئة الله .
ثانيا ً – كن مستقيما ً وصادقا ً .
ثالثا ً – عش حياة ًً صحيحة ً ً فوق الشبهات .
رابعا ً – واظب على الصلاة مستمدا ً القوة والحكمة من علاقتك مع الله .

ربما نفكر في القيادة باعتبارها شيئا ً باهرا ً، لكنها غالبا ً ما تعني الوحدة ونكران الجميل والتعرض للكثير من الضغوط الرامية الى المساومة على القيم والمبادئ . لقد تمكن نحميا من انجاز مهمة ٍ ضخمة ٍ  رغم تلك الصعوبات الهائلة  ، وذلك لانه تعلم انه ما من نجاح ٍ يخلو من خطرالفشل . 
مهما كان دورك او موقعك القيادي لا تبعد نظرك عن الشيء الأهم ألا وهو ان تكون قائدا ً روحيا ً . احرص على ان تكون خادما ً لله وأن تفعل ما يريده منك .


----------



## fauzi (22 مارس 2015)

2134 - اليوم نرى الكثير من الامور والاشياء  غير المشجعة ، وقوات الشر غالبا ً ما تبدو مسيطرة ، لكننا اذا نظرنا بالايمان الى ما وراء الحاضر وركزنا على المشهد النهائي في خطة الله نجد ما يدعو الى الابتهاج الفائق . فقط يكفي لمحة ٌ واحدة بعين الايمان للمستقبل المشرق الذي يحمله لنا الغد في يد الرب يسوع ، فتشرق شمس الامل امامنا ونحيا بفرح ٍ دائم عالمين ان الذي ارتفع الى السماء سيأتي ثانيا ً الى ارضنا هذه . إن رجاء رجوع المسيح يرفع رؤوسنا الى العلاء ويشجعنا على مواصلة السير رغم كل عناء 

لابد أن يجيء مَنْ		 مــات عــن الأنـــــام
بفائـق المجــد كمــا 		مضى مـــع الغمــام


----------



## fauzi (23 مارس 2015)

2135 - حينما تردك اخبار ٌ مأساوية ٌ أو مؤلمة لا تبدأ بالبكاء اشفاقا ً على ذاتك ولا تحاول الهرب والاختباء . ابدأ اولا ً بالصلاة واضعا ً ثقتك بالله  ، ثم ابحث عن طرق تمكنك من الخروج من حزنك والقيام بخطوات ٍ عملية ٍ لمساعدة من هم بحاجة ٍ للعون بما  في ذلك نفسك .


----------



## fauzi (25 مارس 2015)

2136 - كم مرة يجب ان ينقذنا الله قبل ان نعود الى رشدنا ونتبع مشيئته ِ ؟ ففي كثير من الأحيان يكون الناس الذين رفضنا نصيحتهم هم الاشخاص انفسهم الذين يستخدمهم الله مرارا ً لانقاذنا ومساعدتنا ، لكن عاجلا ً أم آجلا ً سوف يسمح الله لنا بأن نتعلم بالطريقة الصعبة . فحين نقاوم مشيئة الله بصورة ٍ دائمية فسوف يسمح الله لنا بمواجهة عواقب افعالنا ، وعندئذ ٍ سوف يكون الأمر أكثر قسوة ً من جميع المرات السابقة ، لكن بفضل نعمة الله العميقة والغنية يبقى هناك أمل بالنجاة ، لهذا مهما كان الوضع الذي تمر فيه اليوم ، لا تنسى أن لك رجاء ، فالهك مستعد وقادر أن يُنقذك ، وإن بدأت بالإصغاء الى صوت الله والاقتداء بإيمان المؤمنين الناضجين من حولك فسوف تبدأ بالنمو .


----------



## fauzi (26 مارس 2015)

2137 - تحتوي انظمة الطيران في الطائرات التجارية على اربعة مستويات من الدعم والاسناد . فعلى سبيل المثال اذا حدث عطل في النظام الهيدروليكي الذي يتحكم بالاجنحة الثانوية فسوف يقوم النظام البديل بالعمل عنه على الفور . كما ان هذه الطائرات تحمل كميات كبيرة من الوقود تفوق حاجتها للرحلة ، وهذا كله من باب التخطيط المسبق . وسواء أكان الأمر يتعلق بالطائرات أو بالمشاريع الشخصية فإن وجود او عدم وجود مثل هذه الاستعدادات يمكن ان يكون هو سبب الاخفاق أو النجاح

نحميا 2  : 11 – 18 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة )
11. فوصلت إلى أورشليم وأقمت هناك ثلاثة أيام،
12. ثم قمت ليلا ومعي نفر قليلون، ولم أخبر بما ألهمني إلهي أن أفعله في أورشليم. ولم يكن معي دابة إلا الدابة التي كنت راكبها.
13. وخرجت ليلا من باب الوادي الذي أمام عين التنين إلى باب الزبل ، وأخذت أتأمل أسوار أورشليم المتهدمة وأبوابها المحترقة بالنار.
14. ثم عبرت إلى باب العين وإلى بركة الملك، ولم يكن للدابة التي تحتي موضع للعبور.
15. ثم صعدت في الوادي ليلا، وأنا أتأمل السور، وعدت ودخلت من باب الوادي ورجعت.
16. ولم يعلم الولاة إلى أين ذهبت، ولا ما أنا فاعل ، ولا كنت بعد أعلمت بنواياي اليهود والكهنة والرؤساء وولاة الأمر وسائر من باشروا العمل.
17. فقلت لهم: ((أنتم ترون ما نحن فيه من سوء الحال ، كيف خربت أورشليم واحترقت أبوابها بالنار، فقوموا لنبني سور أورشليم ونضع حدا للعار الذي لحق بنا)).
18. وأعلمتهم ببركة إلهي الصالحة علي ، وأيضا بما قاله لي الملك ، فقالوا: ((نقوم ونبني)). وشددوا عزائمهم لهذا العمل الصالح .

وصل نحميا بهدوء الى اورشليم وقضى بضعة ايام في معاينة الاسوار وتقدير الاضرار التي لحقت بها . وقد حافظ نحميا على سرية مهمته ِ وقام بفحص الاسوار في ضوء القمر لكي يتجنب لفت انتباه الاعداء لخططه ِ. فبعد التخطيط الدقيق يمكنه الاعلان عن ارساليته ِ . وفي هذه الحالة لم يكن نحميا بحاجة الى العديد من جلسات التفكير بل كان بحاجة لخطة ٍ واحدة لبدء العمل سريعا ً . اظهر نحميا نهجا ً رائعا ً لحل المشكلات ، فقد قام في بادئ الامر بالحصول على جميع المعلومات الصحيحة التي يحتاج اليها لتقييم الموقف  ثم قام بتقديم خطة واقعية .
قبل التسرع بعرض مشروع ٍ ما اتّبع مثال نحميا وقم بالتخطيط مسبقا ً . تأكد من معلوماتك للتحقق من ان افكارك ستنجح وكن واقعيا ً وعندها سوف تتمكن من تقديم خطتك بثقة .


----------



## fauzi (27 مارس 2015)

2138 - جاء المساء وحل الليل . دخل ابراهيم لينام بعد يوم طويل وعمل شاق مجهد . كان يرجو سباتا ً عميقا ً ونوما ً هادئا ً وراحة ً  لا يعكرها شيء . كان يريد ان يستريح . لكن افكاره لم تنم ، نفسه ُ لم تسترح . انزعج في نومه وجثمت الكوابيس على صدره . أخذ يفكر في مشكلته ، هو كبير السن وسارة تقدمت بها الايام وليس لهما اولاد . نعم وعده الله ان يجعله أمّة ً عظيمة ، وعده بالبنين والبنات مثل رمل البحر ونجوم السماء في الكثرة . لكن الايام تمر والسنون تمضي والعمر يتقدم بهما ولم يتحقق وعد الله . شعر بضيق وخوف ٍ نفسي ، تصارع داخله ُ حزن ٌ شديد  ويأس مع حب ٍ لله وايمان . وكلما مرت ساعات الليل  "  وَإِذَا رُعْبَةٌ مُظْلِمَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ وَاقِعَةٌ عَلَيْهِ."  كما هو مكتوب في سفر التكوين 15: 12  . . رعبة ٌ مظلمة ٌ عظيمة بسبب عدم امكان ابراهيم  التوفيق بين الحزن والحب . وهذا الحزن الشديد يقود احيانا ً الى الشك ، الشك في وجود الله وفي محبته ِ . أيسمح الله بذلك ، الله الذي اعرف انه  موجود  ويرى ما يحدث ؟ أيسمح الله بذلك ؟ الله الذي اعرف انه يحبني ، هل يرضى بذلك  ؟ وهكذا يتصارع في قلب الانسان حزن ٌ وألم بسبب مشكلة ٍ يمر بها ويعاني منها . مع ايماني وحبي لله الذي يعرف مقدار قدرته وعمق محبته ، كيف يسكت ؟ ألا يبالي ؟ حين هبت العاصفة على التلاميذ وتلاعبت الامواج  بالسفينة وضربتها الريح بشدة ، وفي وسط الخوف من الغرق ، في وسط العجز والارهاق رأوا المسيح في المؤخرة ِ نائما ً . ومزق قلوبهم حزن : ينام ونحن في وسط الخطر ؟ ينام ونحن نخور وننحل ونموت ؟ كيف لا يرى ولا يسمع ولا يكترث ؟ وفي خوفهم وحزنهم ايقظوه قائلين : " يَا مُعَلِّمُ ، أَمَا يَهُمُّكَ أَنَّنَا نَهْلِكُ ؟ " ( مرقس 4 : 38 )  أما تبالي ونحن نصارع العاصفة ؟ أما تبالي والماء يُغرق السفينة ؟ أما تبالي اننا نهلك ؟ كيف لا يبالي كيف ؟ لكنهم نسوا ، نسوا الشمس المشرقة التي كانت تغمرهم منذ ساعات . نسوا البحر الهادئ والنسمة الرقيقة التي عاشوا في صحبتها منذ قليل . نسوا ذلك كله . حياة الانسان قد نُسجت هكذا ، ايام مشرقة ٌ واخرى قاتمة . ساعات حزن ٍ وساعات فرح . والله الذي يسمح لك بالحزن لحظة يأتي اليك بالفرح لحظات . الله الذي يجعل الالم والفشل يزورك ساعة يملأ ايامك بالراحة والنجاح ساعات . يد الله التي أتت لك بالفرح والراحة والنجاح هي التي في  وسط الحزن والألم والفشل . هي ، هي لم تتغير . هي القوية الحانية المحبة في الحزن . إن كانت نفسك الآن  تمر بألم ويأس ٍ واحباط ، احتمل واصبر فسوف يخرجك الله من ذلك كله ظافرا ً منتصرا ً . الله يهتم ، الله يبالي .


----------



## sandymena31 (28 مارس 2015)

ربنا يبارك حياتم


----------



## fauzi (30 مارس 2015)

شكرا sandymena31
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (30 مارس 2015)

2139 - يعرف التربويون ان قدرا ً كبيرا ً من قابلية المرء لتعلم مهارة  ٍ جديدة يعتمد هلى استعداده ِ بعد ان يكون قد طور المهارات العقلية اللازمة للتعلم ، فعند نقطة الاستعداد يكون التعلم سهلا ً ولا يحتاج للكثير من  الجهد . وهكذا ما لم يبلغ الطالب تلك النقطة لن يكون جاهزا ً تماما ً . لم يكن ايوب جاهزا ً لفهم اسباب معاناته ِ ، فرغم حججه  القوية ِ والتماساته المنطقية الا انه لم يكن يمتلك المقدرة العقلية على فهم طرق الله . فهو يريد ان يعرف لماذا عامله الله بهذه القسوة دون توضيح اسبابه ِ أو مقاصده ِ من وراء ذلك . واخيرا ً يتحدث الله ويقول لأيوب : هل انا مضطر ٌ لمجاوبتك ؟ عليك ان تثق بي 
ايوب 38 : 1 – 21 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة ) 
1. فقال الرب لأيوب من العاصفة:
2. ((من هذا الذي يغلف مشورتي بأقوال تخلو من كل معرفة ؟
3. شد حيلك وكن رجلا! لأسألك فاخبرني .
4. أين كنت حين أسست الأرض ؟ أخبر إن كان عندك فهم .
5. من أقر حجمها إن كنت تعلم ، أم من مد عليها الخيط فقاسها؟
6. على أي شيء رست قواعدها، ومن الذي أرسى حجر زاويتها
7. حين كانت كواكب الصبح تغني  وجميع بني الله يهتفون؟
8. من حجز البحر بأبواب حين تدفق من رحم الأرض.
9. حين جعلت الغمام لباسا له الغيوم الكثيفة السود قماطا،
10. حين رسمت له حدا لا يتعداه، وجعلت له مغاليق وأبوابا
11. وقلت: إلى هنا تصل حدودك، وهنا يقف طغيان أمواجك.
12. هل أنت في أيامك أمرت الصبح وأرسلت الفجر إلى موضعه،
13. ليمسك بأطراف الأرض كلها حتى يسقط ندى السماء عنها.
14. فتتحول كطين أحمر، وتصطبغ بمثل صبغ الرداء،
15. فيمنع عن الأشرار نورهم وتنكسر الذراع المرتفعة.
16. هل وصلت إلى ينابيع البحر أم تمشيت في أعماق الهاوية ؟
17. هل انفتحت لك أبواب الموت أم عاينت أبواب ظل الموت ؟
18. هل أدركت مدى سعة الأرض ؟ أخبر إن كنت تعرف هذا كله.
19. أين الطريق إلى مقر النور، وأين هو محل الظلمة ؟
20. لتقودهما إلى حدودهما وتعرفهما طرق مسكنيهما.
21. لو علمت لكنت مولودا معهما ، ولكان عدد أيامك كثيرا

تحدث الله مع ايوب من العاصفة . لم يجب الله عن اي سؤال من اسئلة ايوب بل استخدم جهله بالنظام الطبيعي للارض ليكشف له عن جهله ِ  بنظام الله الاخلاقي ، فإن لم يكن بمقدور ايوب ان يفهم عمل الله في الخليقة المادية فكيف له ان يفهم فكر الله وطبيعته ُ . فليس هنالك معيار ٌ او مقياس ٌ اسمى من الله نفسه ِ للحكم على الاشياء ، فالله نفسه ُ هو المعيار . والخيار الوحيد المتاح امامنا هو ان نخضع لسلطانه ِ ونجد الراحة في عنايته ِ الالهية .


----------



## fauzi (31 مارس 2015)

2140 - العالم مزدحم ٌ بالناس ، الارض مثقلة بما تحمله من بشر ، زحام ٌ كثير والزحام يحدث ضجة ، اصوات وصراخ وضجيج يعلو ويملأ الآذان . ويتمنى الانسان ان يجد مكانا ً خاليا ً يختلي فيه ، مكانا ً هادئا ً يخلو من الاصوات . وتلح علينا هذه الرغبة حينما نعود من عمل ٍ مرهق ٍ  او ننتهي من مهمة ٍ شاقة . وهذا ما حدث تماما ً مع التلاميذ . عادوا من رحلتهم الكرازية التي كلفهم بها المسيح . ورآهم المسيح متعبين ، رأى عرقهم يغطي جباههم والتراب على ثيابهم . ارادهم ان ينفضوا تعبهم ويجففوا عرقهم وينفضوا ثيابهم . اخذهم بعيدا ً ، اخذهم وانصرف منفردا ً الى موضع خلاء . ارادهم معه وحدهم في مكان ٍ بعيد هادئ . اخرجهم من الزحام ، ابعدهم عن الضجيج ، اختلى بهم ، انفرد بهم وحده . جلسوا معا ً ، نظر في وجوههم ونظروا في وجهه ، اقترب منهم واقتربوا منه . لم يكن معهم احد غيره ، لا الأهل ولا الأصحاب ، لا العمل ولا المسؤوليات . لم يشغلهم عنه شيء ، لا شيء . لم يزاحم وجودهم معه احد ٌ ، لا أحد . واختلوا معه بعيدا ً عن العالم وصخبه ِ ، بعيدا ً عن المجتمع وزحامه وضجيجه . وفي خلوتهم الهادئة الساكنة رأوا وجهه اكثر وضوحا ً وسمعوا صوته اكثر جلاء ً . ذاقوا محبته ، إرتووا بعطفه ، تمتعوا برحمته ، عاينوا وجوده وحضوره . اتاح لهم المكان الخلاء ان يسمعوا نبض قلبه ويروا ملامح وجهه . انتعشوا بتلك الخلوة كانتعاش نبات الصحراء بالندى المتساقط برقة ٍ عليه .. وانت تحتاج الى مكان ٍ خلاء ، الى لحظات اختلاء ، تحتاج ان تكون منفردا ً مع المسيح . اقفل بابك عن كل اهتمامات الحياة وهمومها . اقفل بابك عن واجباتك والتزاماتك وانصت لصوته ، تابع نبرات كلماته ، ارتشف همسات قلبه ، تأمل كلامه . ما اجمل الساعات التي نقضيها معه . ما  اغلاها و اغناها واحلاها وابهاها 
يا طيب ساعات اخلو فيها مع الحبيب 
يجري حديثه معه سرا ً ولا رقيب 
يرشدني ينصحني مخلصي الامين 
معه ُ اكون دائما ً في مأمن ٍ حصين 
لحظة اختلائي مع المسيح الحبيب تساوي عشرات السنوات والشهور والايام . اسع َ دائما ً لأن تختلي به . لا تدع الناس ، اي ناس يأخذونك بعيدا ً عنه . اعمل لكي تكون وحدك منفردا ً به . لا تسمح للظروف ، اي ظروف ان تزاحمك عنه . حين تذوق الاختلاء به لن تتوقف . حين تجرب التواجد معه لن تبتعد . هو يتلذذ بالوجود معك ، هو يحبك . لا تلتقي به في الزحام ، التقي به وحدك .


----------



## fauzi (1 أبريل 2015)

2141 - كيف يكون نومك حينما يبدو ان كل شيء ٍ لا يسير على ما يرام في حياتك  ؟ هل تبقى مستقيظا ً طوال الليل بسبب قلقك على المشاكل التي ستواجهها في الصباح ؟ يكشف داود عن سر مقدرته على النوم طوال الليل اثناء الازمات الشديدة . فقد كتب داود المزمور الثالث في الوقت الذي كان هاربا ً فيه من ابنه ابشالوم الذي كان عاقدا ً العزم على اغتصاب عرش والده ِ . فقد اشعل ابشالوم ثورة ً ضد ابيه ، وسرعان ما وجد داود نفسه يهرب للنجاة بحياته . أما يجعلك هذا متيقظا ً طوال الليل ؟ لكن داود وجد العلاج . اثناء قرائتك للمزمور الثالث لاحظ كيف يسبّح داود الله على صفاته ِ التي تمنح كل مؤمن ٍ سببا ً للنوم العميق :

مزمور 3 
1 .يا رب ما أكثر خصومي. ما أكثر القائمين علي.
2. كثيرون يقولون لي: ((بإلهك لا خلاص لك)).
3. وأنت يا رب ترس لي ، تكرمني وترفع رأسي .
4. بصوتي إلى الرب أصرخ ، فيجيبني من جبله المقدس .
5. في سلام أستلقي وأنام ، ثم أفيق لأن الرب سندي .
6. لا أخاف من عشرات الألوف ، من هؤلاء الذين يحاصرونني .
7. قم يا رب ، خلصني يا إلهي ! إضرب أعدائي على الفك . هشم أسنان الأشرار .
8. من عندك يا رب الخلاص ، وعلى شعبك بركتك .


لا يأتي النوم بسهولة في الأزمات ، فغالبا ً ما يتقلب الناس يمنة ً ويسرة في قلق ٍ فيما هم يفكرون بمشاكلهم . ربما كان داود معرضا ً للأرق في بعض الليالي حينما سار عليه ابنه ُ أبشالوم وحشد جيشا ً لقتله ِ . لكنه نام بسلام ٍ في وسط الثورة . فما سبب اختلاف داود عن غيره ِ ؟ لقد عرف داود ان الرب كان يحرسه ُ . من الأسهل علينا ان ننام قريري الأعين حينما نثق بأن الله مهيمن ٌ على ظروفنا  . في المرة القادمة التي تعاني  فيها من الأرق بسبب قلقك على بعض الظروف التي لا يمكنك تغييرها ، اسكب قلبك امام الرب واطرح همومك عند قدميه الى ان تنام قرير العين . اطلب من الله أن يتدخل  ، واشكره على انه هو المهيمن ُ على كل شيء .


----------



## fauzi (2 أبريل 2015)

2142 - من المحتمل ان يتهمك احدهم باطلا ًٍ او ان يسعى لتشويه سمعتك لا سيما اذا كنت تعيش حياة ترضي الله . لكن كيف عليك انت ان تتجاوب مع مثل هذا الظلم ؟ هل يجب عليك ان تدافع عن نفسك وتهاجم الشخص الآخر ؟ لقد عرف داود الطريقة الصحيحة للتجاوب مع الظلم . ويكشف لنا المزمور السابع عن كيفية تجاوبه ِ والحل الذي خرج به للتعامل مع الاشخاص الظالمين . كان داود يعرف ان تحقيق العدالة هو مسؤولية الله ، لذلك فهو يتضرع الى الله بالصلاة عوضا ً عن ان يسعى للانتقام بنفسه ِ . تعلّم من داود كيف تتجاوب  حينما تشعر بالغضب بسبب الظلم 

مزمور 7 : 1 – 9 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة ) 
1 . يا رب ، يا إلهي بك احتميت . خلصني . وممن يضطهدني نجني
2. لئلا يمزقني كالأسد ويفترسني ولا من ينجي .
3. إن كنت يا رب، يا إلهي أسأت إلى أحد في شيء ، فلطخت يدي بالجور،
4. أو كافأت من سالمني شرا، أو سلبت خصومي باطلا،
5. فليضطهدني العدو ويلحق بي، وليرمني إلى الأرض حيا ، ويمرغ في التراب كرامتي .
6. قم يا رب في غضبك وتغلب على كيد خصومي . تعال إلى نجدتي سريعا ، فأنت أوصيت بالإنصاف ،
7. واجمع الأمم من حولك واجلس فوقها في الأعالي ،
8. فأنت يا رب تدين الجميع ، وأنا صادق ونزيه فأنصفني .
9. إقطع يا رب شر الأشرار وعزز مكانة الصديقين . أنت تمتحن القلوب والأكباد، أيها الإله العادل.

كتب داود المزمور السابع ردا ً على الهجمات الشخصية التي شنها البعض عليه زاعمين انه كان يسعى لقتل الملك شاول والاستيلاء على عرشه ِ . وبالتالي عوضا عن ان يسعى داود للانتقام لنفسه فقد سلّم امره ُ لله وراح يصرخ اليه ملتمسا ً العدل ِ . فحيث ان داود لم يكن مخولا ً بتطبيق العدالة بنفسه فهو لم يسع َ الى ذلك على الاطلاق . يجب ان يكون هذا هو رد فعلنا ، حينما يسعى احدهم لتشويه سمعتنا يجب علينا ان نصلي لا ان نواجه الشر بالشر ، وحينما يسعى احدهم لاهانتنا ينبغي علينا ان نصلي عوضا ً عن ان نرد الاهانة بمثلها لأن الله يقول : لي الانتقام وأنا الذي يجازي  ( رومية 12 : 19  ) و( عبرانيين 10 : 30 ) 
في المرة القادمة التي يهاجمك فيها احدهم اطلب من الله ان يتولى قضيتك بنفسه ِ وان يحقق العدالة وأن يحمي سمعتك . فالله هو الوحيد القادر على التعامل بعدل ٍ مع من يحاول الاساءة اليك .


----------



## fauzi (3 أبريل 2015)

2143 - اذا ما دخلت على نساج ينسج قطعة دانتيلا دقيقة رفيعة المستوى غالية الثمن تجده يجلس في غرفة ٍ مظلمة لا يدخلها الا شعاع ٌ مباشر ٌ يدخل على قطعة النسيج التي يعمل فيها  . الظلام يغطي المكان كله والضوء يسقط على اصابعه وهي تعمل في خيوط النسيج الدقيقة الملونة . لا يصدم عينيه الظلام ، لا يعيقه عن عمله ، بالعكس يجعله يركز ويرى ويعمل بكفاءة . واذا ما دخلت على قاطع ماس يعمل في تكسير احجار الماس وعمل زواياها وصقل اسطحها تجده ايضا ً في غرفة ٍ مظلمة مغطاة كل حوائطها بلون ٍ أسود والمنضدة امامه ُ سوداء تماما ً وشعاع  نور مباشر يسقط على احجار الماس  والآلات الدقيقة التي يمسكها بين اصابعه . الظلام واللون الاسود يساعده ان يركز في عمله والضوء المباشر الوحيد يتيح له الرؤيا . يقول الله في سفر اشعياء 45 : 2 ، 3 
" «أَنَا أَسِيرُ قُدَّامَكَ وَالْهِضَابَ أُمَهِّدُ. أُكَسِّرُ مِصْرَاعَيِ النُّحَاسِ ، وَمَغَالِيقَ الْحَدِيدِ أَقْصِفُ . وَأُعْطِيكَ ذَخَائِرَ الظُّلْمَةِ وَكُنُوزَ الْمَخَابِئِ ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ "
وكما ان قطعة النسيج حين ينتهي نسجها في الظلام تخرج الى النور ويتخاطفها المشترون ، وقطعة الماس بعد ان يتم قطعها وصقلها وتنعكس اضواء النور عليها يُدفع فيها اموال ٌ طائلة ، هكذا يعدنا الله ، يعدنا ان يعطينا ذخائر الظلمة ، ذخائر كثيرة تخرج من داخل الظلام . ويتعهدنا ويقودنا الى ان نكتشف الكنوز الثمينة الغالية الراقدة في المخابئ . حين تجد نفسك غارقا ً في لجج الظلام ، حين لا ترى  خيرا ً ً أو بركة ً حولك في السواد ، ارفع رأسك  الى فوق الى شعاع النور المباشر الذي يمزق الظلام ويخترقه . نور ٌ من السماء صاف ٍ أبيض  ناصع يسقط على اصابع الله وهي تعمل فيك عملا ً خارقا ً . حيث ان كل حياتك ضياع وفشل لا تنفع احد ولا تنتفع من أحد في ظلام الحياة الدامس ،  استعد نور الامل والرجاء في الله والثقة في نفسك تجد ان اعظم الاعمال تُعمل برغم الظلام . أمجد واعظم اعمال يعملها لك وبك وسط الظلمة ، ذخائر وكنوز ٌ غالية من الظلمة . اذا اطبقت عليك الحياة باثقالها ، اذا اظلمّت الدنيا حولك وهاجمك سوادها ، اعلم ان هناك نورا ً ساطعا ً باهرا ً قويا ً يسقط من السماء من فوق رأسك ليُنير لك . قد لا تراه وقد لا تلحظه ، لا لعدم وجوده بل لتركيزك في الظلمة والسواد حولك . النور لا بد يسقط على الطريق أمامك فتسير في النور ، في الامان ، في خطة الله . خطة الله لك لا ان تغلبك الظلمة بل ان تتغلب عليها وتستفيد منها كما يستفيد منها النساج في عمله وكما يستثمرها قاطع الماس في اتمام  تحفته . النور موجود ٌ فوقك ، متاح ٌ لك ، اطلبه من مخلّصك .


----------



## fauzi (4 أبريل 2015)

2144 - هل جُرحت يوما ً بالرفض او الاهانة ؟ هل انعزلت وصرت وحيدا ً مليئا ً بالشفقة على نفسك ؟ الفشل والحزن واليأس ؟ جُرحت ولم تجد من يضمّد جراحك ، فازداد الألم مع الايام ، خاصة إن كان من اقرب الناس اليك كأحد الاهل أو الاصدقاء  أو شخص له مكانة خاصة في قلبك . انظر .. أنظر الآن لمن تألم مجرّبا ً وهو يقدر أن يعين المجرّبين . تأمل في من أجتاز طريق الصليب بين لطمات واهانات من جرّحوه ، وخرجت من فمه ِ كلمات الصفح والغفران :
" يَا أَبَتَاهُ، اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ " ) لوقا 23 : 34 ) 
 تستطيع الآن أن تأخذ قوة ً خاصة من الشافي المجروح . إن قوة غفرانهُ يمكن ان تفيض فيك غفرانا ً ، غفرانا ً لكل من أساء اليك . اتحد بقلبه ، اتحد بتواضعه ِ ومحبته ِ وانطق بفمك كلمات الغفران فتسير في خطوات السيد وتُشرق شمس الْبِرِّ والشفاء في اجنحتك . 

"وَلَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْمُتَّقُونَ اسْمِي تُشْرِقُ شَمْسُ الْبِرِّ ( المسيح ) وَالشِّفَاءُ فِي أَجْنِحَتِهَا " ( ملاخي 4 : 2 )


----------



## sandymena31 (5 أبريل 2015)

ربنا يبارك حياتكم لكم كل الشكر


----------



## fauzi (5 أبريل 2015)

sandymena31 قال:


> ربنا يبارك حياتكم لكم كل الشكر



شكرا الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (5 أبريل 2015)

2145 - هلم ّ اليوم نفرح مع التلاميذ بقيامة رب المجد ، ولنلبس الزينة الفاخرة الروحية ، ولنمجد بكل قلوبنا قيامة فادينا الكريم ، ولكن فرحنا لا يكون كاملا ً الا اذا فرحنا بقيامتنا معه ، فلنقم من موت الخطية . ليتنا نبذل الجهد وندحرج هذه الاحجار عنا ، فنقوم لحياة جديدة . إن يوم القيامة يوم فرح ولكنه ليس للجميع . فرح للمؤمنين الذين قاموا مع المسيح وحزن للذين لم يقوموا بعد  . فلنفرح بهذا اليوم بقيامة الرب يسوع ، وليكن فرحنا كاملا ً بتوبتنا ، وفرح بالروح لا بالجسد ، ولنشكر الله على عطيته ِ التي لا يعبّر عنها ، وعلى امجاد قيامته ِ التي وهبها لنا في المسيح يسوع ، وانوار قيامته ِ التي اشرقت في قلوبنا ليقودنا في موكب نصرته الى مجده ِ الأبدي ، وكل عام ٍ وانتم بالف خير .  

[YOUTUBE]9OHC88r2Yx8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (7 أبريل 2015)

2146 - ما ابلغ التعبير  عن الحقائق العظيمة بما قل ودل من الكلام ، فها هي ست كلمات فقط في سفر التكوين تجيب على السؤال القديم حول أصل الكون  " فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ. " . لكن أهم ما في الأمر ان تلك الآية الافتتاحية في كل كلمة الله تعرّفنا بصاحب الجلالة موجد كل شيء . من المناسب ان نعود الى بداية الكتاب المقدس لنقرأ كيف اوجد الله الأزلي العالم بكلمته . لا شك أن عملية الخلق تكشف لنا قدرة الله من جملة الصفات التي يعلنها الكتاب المقدس عن الله ، لذلك قد تكون فكرة ً جيدة أن تبحث عن صفات الله في الكتاب المقدس وتكشف المزيد عن من يكون ، لكي تتعرف بالله كما لم تتعرف به  من قبل . قد يحدث معك تماما ً ما حدث مع الواعظ تومنسن عندما ذهب في خلوة ٍ شخصية عندما قاربت السنة المنصرمة على الانتهاء ، والاخبار بالسنة الجديدة والامور التي يرغب الجميع بتحقيقها تحتل صدارة الحديث . ذهب تومنسن الى بيته ِ الريفي الجميل حتى يختلي بالله لمعرفة مشيئته في سنته ِ الجديدة وتقييم ما عمله ُ في السنة التي مضت . وعندما دخل بيته ُ كانت له مفاجئة ٌ كبيرة ، فقد شاهد متسولا ً يسكن بيته ُ فلم يدري ما يقول له . بدأ ذلك المتسول الحديث قائلا ً :
 أنا أعرف شعورك تماما ً من نحوي ، لا تقل اي شيء ، سوف أذهب الآن ولكن انا لم افعل اي شيء سوى انني حافظت على هذا المنزل من التلف واحتميت ُ تحت سقفه ِ .
 فقال له تومنسن : 
حقا ً ؟ لا أدري كيف اذنت لنفسك حتى تدخل بيتي وتسكن فيه ؟ 
فاجاب المتسول :
أنا بحقً أعتذر ، ولكن لولا معرفتي بأبيك وحبيِ له لما فعلت ُ ذلك وابقيت كل عابر ٍ يدخل ويفعل كل ما بدا له . ولكن معك حق ، أنا اعتذر ُ مرة ً أخرى .
اجاب تومنسن :
اعذرني يا صاحب ، فأنا لا أدري من تكون أنت ، فقد كانت مفاجأة ً كبيرة ً لي . فانا قد سمعت بما تقول وحدثني صديقي عندما أتى هنا للزيارة انه يوجد شخص ٌ يعتني في بيتي حتى لا يأتي الأردياء ويقتحموه . كما انني لم اعلم بمعرفتك بأبي . 
ولم ينه ِ تومنسن حديثه ُ حتى هم الرجل بالذهاب مسرعا ً ولم يقدر أن يمسكه ُ . فتعجب جدا ً واذ به يشعر بصوت الله له قائلا ً :
من هنا سوف تبدأ سنتك الجديدة 
لم يفهم تومنسن لكنه صلى قائلا ً :
يا رب افتح عينيَّ حتى افهم ماذا تعني . وفي الليل وهو يفتكر بهذه الأمور تذكر كم كانت في حياته ِ نقاط ٌ كثيرة مهملة ً والرب اعتنى بها ولم يدرك ذلك وهو يبعد عنه شرورا ً كثيرة ، ولكن الآن البيت مرتب ونظيف بسبب اهتمام ذلك الرجل . 
قد تفاجأ في بداية السنة في امور ٍ غريبة ولكن ثق بالله الذي يدبّر ويعمل  الكل لصالحك .


----------



## fauzi (8 أبريل 2015)

2147 - كان لرجل ٍ عصفور ٌ كناري جميل الغناء ِ يصدح بانغامه العذبة في كل صباح ٍ ومساء ، ويسمع الجميع الحانه ُ العذبة التي تنساب بنعومة ٍ الى مسامع الجميع . وكان لجار ذلك الرجل عصفور ٌ آخر صغير لا يعرف ان يُصدر تلك الانغام العذبة التي يصدرها عصفور الكناري . وفي يوم ٍ أراد الرجل ان يتأكد إن في مقدور ِ عصفوره ِ المغرّد أن يعلّم الثاني الغناء ، فوضع كليهما في قفص ٍ واحد ثم تركهما معا ً فترة ً من الزمن . فماذا كانت النتيجة في نهاية المدة  ؟ بدلا ً من أن يعلّم الكناري العصفور الصغير الغناء ، تعلّم أن يزقزق مثله ُ ونسي أغانيه العذبة التي كانت تملأ فضاء ذلك المنزل . أخذه صاحبه ، ومع هذا فقد بقي العصفور الكناري غير قادر ٍ على الغناء . وبذل ذلك الرجل جهده ُ ليعيد لذلك العصفور انغامه العذبة ولكنه لم يقدر . وبعد مدة ٍ خطرت له فكرة ٌ ذكية فاسرع بتنفيذها . فكيف كان العلاج ، وما هي تلك الخطة ؟ أتوا بعصفور ٍ كناري آخر يغني جيدا ً ووضعوه في القفص معه وتركوهما فقط ليومين من الزمن واذا بالعصفور يغرد من جديد اغنياته العذبة . وهكذا استطاع العصفور ان يسترجع قدرته على الغناء ، وانطلقت منه مرة ً ثانية نغماته ُ الحلوة الممتعة . 
يا للأسف ، هناك مؤمنون يفعلون مثل هذا العصفور الكناري ، يذهبون لمجالس المستهزئين ويسمعون احاديثها . وماذا تكون النتيجة  ؟ بدلا ً أن يعلّموهم عن بهاء اغانيهم الروحية العذبة التي تمجد الله ، يتعلمون منهم نغمات العالم المؤذية للنفس . وبدلا ً  من ان يعيشوا منتظرين الرب يسوع المسيح ومترنمين اناشيد الغلبة والانتصار ، يعيشون حياة الهزيمة والفشل .
ما اخطر ان تذهب الى مجالس المستهزئين ، تدريجيا ً ستفتر محبتك ويضيع الأمل من حياتك في الرجاء لمجيء الرب يسوع المسيح ثانية ً ، وستكثر مشاكلك وستصير كواحد ٍ منهم ، تفكر مثلهم وتتصرف مثلهم . إن كان هذا يحدث في حياتك فلما لا تتخذ قرارا ً الآن . تعال الى الرب يسوع وسيعطيك القدرة على عزف لحن الرجاء مرة ً أخرى ، وسيجعل حياتك ممتلئة ً بالمجد . ولا تنسى  كلمة الله التي تقول " لأَنَّ الرَّبّ نَفْسَهُ بِهُتَافٍ، بِصَوْتِ رَئِيسِ مَلاَئِكَةٍ وَبُوقِ اللهِ، سَوْفَ يَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَمْوَاتُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ سَيَقُومُونَ أَوَّلاً. ثُمَّ نَحْنُ الأَحْيَاءَ الْبَاقِينَ سَنُخْطَفُ جَمِيعًا مَعَهُمْ فِي السُّحُبِ لِمُلاَقَاةِ الرَّبِّ فِي الْهَوَاءِ، وَهكَذَا نَكُونُ كُلَّ حِينٍ مَعَ الرَّبِّ. لِذلِكَ عَزُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا بِهذَا الْكَلاَمِ. "  ( 1 تسالونيكي 4 : 16 – 18 ) هذه هي التعزية وهذا هو الذي يعطينا القوة على العيش في هذا العالم الشرير ، ولنا تسبيحة ٌ تملأ قلوبنا فرحا ً وهي مجيء الرب يسوع المسيح ثانيا ً ، لذلك دع هذا الرجاء يرسخ في قلبك وعقلك حتى تترنم تسبيحة المجيء عند ظهور سيدنا المبارك .


----------



## fauzi (10 أبريل 2015)

2148 - بقدر ما نفضل الصدق الا اننا قد نلجأ للكذب احيانا ً . فإن اردت ان تؤثر في شخص ٍ ما ، فالقليل من المبالغة في قدراتك وانجازاتك يمكن ان يؤدي الغرض . وإن اردت ان تحظى برضى احد اصحاب النفوذ والمناصب فقد يكفي ان تشبع غروره ببعض كلمات الاطراء . وحينما تفعل شيئا ً خاطئا ً فإنك تعرف انه من الطبيعي أن تسعى لتغطيته ِ والتستر عليه . وهكذا فإن قول الحقيقة يتطلب جهدا ً واعيا ً ومقصودا ً . تؤكد كلمات المزمور الثاني عشر هذه الحقيقة ، فهي تكشف ايضا ً عن حقيقة  ان الكذب كان متفشيا ً في زمن داود مثلما هو اليوم ، لكن رغم كل الخداع والتضليل يبقى هناك رجاء ٌ ، فالله هو المسيطر وسوف يتعامل بعدل ٍ مع اولئك الذين يعيشون حياتهم في الكذب . فيا له من درس ٍ رائع يمكننا تعلمه ُ 

مزمور 12 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة )
1 . خلاصك يا رب ، فالأتقياء انقطعوا، وزال الأمناء من بني البشر.
2. كل واحد يكذب على الآخر، وبلسانين وقلبين يكلمه.
3. الرب يقطع شفاه المتملقين وألسنة المتكلمين بكبرياء،
4. القائلين: ((ألسنتنا تغنينا. شفاهنا معنا، فمن علينا ؟))
5. أقوم الآن يقول الرب لأن المساكين في شقاء والبائسين يئنون ظلما، فأمنح الخلاص الذي يشتهون.
6. كلام الرب كلام نقي ، فضة صرف في باطن الأرض، تصفت وتكررت سبع مرات.
7. احرسنا يا رب وانصرنا على هذا الجيل إلى الأبد،
8. فهم أشرار يجولون في كل ناحية ، فيما الرذيلة ترتفع بين الناس . 


يبدو اننا نتعرض في كل يوم ٍ لوابل ٍ من القصص الاخبارية عن العنف والفساد ، وقد يقودنا هذا الى الاعتقاد بأن الكذب وغيره ُ من اشكال الخداع عديمة الضرر نسبيا ً ، وانها تعتبر خطية اصغر شأنا ً ، لكن المزمور الثاني عشر يوضح تماما ً ان الله لا يتغاضى عن الكذب والتملق والغرور ، فهو يكره جميع اشكال الخداع والتضليل ويأمرنا بعدم ممارستها كما ورد في سفر الخروج 20 : 16 
"  لا تشهد على غيرك شهادة زور." 
ينبع الخداع من رغبتنا في تغطية شيء ٍ ما  لا ينبغي اخفائه . وفي مثل هذا الموقف قد يكون لساننا هو الد عدو ٍ لنا . فرغم ان اللسان عضو صغير الا انه يمكن ان يلحق اضرارا ً بالغة كما ورد في رسالة يعقوب 3 : 5 
" وهكذا اللسان ، فهو عضو صغير ولكن ما يفاخر به كبير. أنظروا ما أصغر النار التي تحرق غابة كبيرة!  " 
انتبه لكيفية استخدام للسانك . فحينما تُجرّب في خداع شخص ٍ ما تذكّر ان الله يُبغض الكذب . احرص ان يكون حديثك صادقا ً تماما ً في جميع الاوقات لما فيه ِ مجد الله . 
.


----------



## fauzi (12 أبريل 2015)

2149 - لو سمعت ان جوعا ً شديدا ً سيجتاح البلد  الا تسرع لتخزين ما يمكن شرائه ُ من المواد الغذائية ، حتى ولو ادى الامر الى بيع مقتنيات ٍ عزيزة ٍ عليك ؟ ولو علمت ان حربا ً مدمرة ً او زلزالا ً كبيرا ً سيكتسح منطقة ً تعيش بها ، الا تهرع للنجاة والأمان ؟ أم انك تفضل البقاء والنوم بانتظار الهلاك والدمار ، وماذا ينفع الندم بعد فوات الأوان ؟  ما أعز الحياة رغم آلامها ، فإن الحياة افضل من الطعام والجسد افضل من اللباس كما قال المسيح . والحكمة تقتضي ان نتقي الاخطار لا ان نعرف كيف نعالج آثارها السيئة ، إن نفع العلاج . والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن هو : هل لديك جهاز ٌ للانذار المبكر تستخدمه للحفاظ على حياتك العزيزة وما نوعه ؟ هل هو جهاز تخطيط القلب تلجأ اليه كلما شعرت بألم ٍ في صدرك ؟ أم انه مختبر التحليل الطبي وتشخيص الطبيب ؟ ربما تلجأ لعلاج ٍ آخر لدى شركات التأمين ، لا ليقيك شر الضربات والمفاجئات ولا ليعطيك حياة ً من جديد بل ليعوّض على اهل الفقيد المرحوم إن شاء الله بالمال وحسن العزاء . لا بد لك من اقتناء جهاز ٍ للانذار المبكر ، جهاز ٌ فعال ٌ عامل قادر ٌ على ان يغير شكل الحياة ومسارها ومضمونها كله . اسم الجهاز : الايمان . عمله ُ على عمل جزئين أو قسمين متكاملين يعمل احدهما مع الآخر وليس بدونه ، والقسمان هما : كلمة الله والروح القدس . الكلمة تخبرنا انه في آخر الايام تسمعون بحروب ٍ واخبار حروب وتكون زلازل واوبئة ٌ ومجاعات ٌ ويزداد الاثم وتبرد محبة الكثيرين ، ويرتد الناس عن محبة الله ، ويكونون متعظمين مستكبرين غير طائعين لوالديهم لهم صورة التقوى ولكنهم منكرون قوتها . ألم نصل بعد الى هذه الايام  أم نؤجل نجاتنا الى الغد ؟ لا يمكن تأجيل ما يتعلق بالحياة أو الموت . ربما تسكّن ضميرك بأعمال ٍ حسنة أو واجبات ٍ دينية وفرائض ، ولكن توجد طريق ٌ تظهر للانسان مستقيمة وعاقبتها طرق الموت . فتوبوا وارجعوا لتُمحى خطاياكم فتأتي اوقات الفرج من وجه الرب ، وإن لم تؤمنوا فلا تأمنوا . هذا هو انذار كلمة الله ، وبالروح القدس عمل روح الله الذي يثبّت الكلمة في القلب لتثمر توبة لخلاص ٍ بلا  ندامة . وللحصول على هذا الجهاز عليك ان تدفع الثمن ، والثمن هو قلبك َ وحياتك . فأنت لست  لنفسك بل أُشتريت بثمن باهظ دفعه يسوع عنك بدمه ِ على الصليب كفارة ً لخطاياك ، وبدمه ِ صالحك مع الآب السماوي  . فسلّم حياتك ليسوع الذي اشتراها ، اقبل يسوع بالايمان يسكن في حياتك بالروح القدس فيطهّر قلبك من كل خطية ويقدّس ميولك وعوطفك وافكارك واعمالك . اترك خطاياك عند قدميه ، تختبر ولادة ً روحية جديدة بالكلمة والروح ، ويعطيك حساسية ً وتمييزا ً روحيا ً ، لا ليحذّرك من ضربات ٍ قادمة ٍ   بل ويحفظك في سلام وامان ٍ  في وسط الضيق ، ويعطيك ايضا ً بعد الحياة حياة ً أفضل وامجد لا احزان فيها ولا دموع ، لا موت ولا عطش َ ولا جوع  بل البر والفرح  والسلام في يسوع . هناك مسكن الله مع الناس . اقبلوا يسوع فمن يتبعه لا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة .


----------



## fauzi (14 أبريل 2015)

2150 - إن صادف وكنت مستاء ً من شخص ٍ ما هاجمك شخصيا ً فلا تظن انك الوحيد .   نحن نتوقع من الناس ان يعاملوننا بقدر ٍ معين ٍ من الاحترام ، وحينما لا يفعلون ذلك فمن الطبيعي ان نشعر بالاستياء من نحوهم . بما أن داود تلقى الكثير من الهجمات من أعدائه ِ فقد كانت لديه ِ كل الاسباب التي تدفعه ُ للامتعاض منهم . لكن عوضا ً عن القيام بذلك فقد تعامل مع الموقف بطريقة ٍ أكثر ايجابية . اقرأ المزمور الثاني والستين وتعلّم كيفية التعامل مع مثل حالات الاستياء هذه 

مزمور 62 : 1 – 8 
1 . إلى الله ترتاح نفسي ، ومنه وحده خلاصي .
2. خالقي هو ومخلصي وملجأي فلا أتزعزع .
3. إلى متى تهجمون جميعا على إنسان مثلي لتهدموه ؟ وما هو إلا حائط مائل ، أو كجدار يكاد ينهار.
4. يتآمرون لإسقاطه عن مقامه ، ويجدون سرورا بكلام الكذب . يباركونه بأفواههم علنا وفي قلوبهم يلعنونه .
5. إلى الله ترتاح نفسي ، ومنه وحده رجائي .
6. خالقي هو ومخلصي وملجأي فلا أتزعزع .
7. عند الله خلاصي ومجدي ، وفي عزة الله صخرتي ومحتماي .
 8. توكلوا عليه أيها الشعب ، وافتحوا قلوبكم له ، لأنه ملجأ لنا كل حين .

كان داود على دراية ٍ تامة ٍ بالهجمات الشخصية الظالمة ، لكنه راح يبذل جهدا ً واعيا ً للحيلولة دون استقرار الامتعاض والغضب في قلبه ِ . وعوضا ً عن ذلك فقد عبّر عن مشاعره ِ لله واعاد تأكيد إيمانه ِ به ِ . ومن خلال الصلاة تحرر داود من ذلك التوتر الناشئ عن الضغط العاطفي  ووضع الأمر كله بين يدي الرب . فقد كان داود واثقا ً بأن الله سيجري العدل وسيعتني بحياته ِ وسيحمي سمعته ُ . اذا اخترت هذا الموقف فسوف تتغير نظرتك للحياة بكاملها ، فلا حاجة لك لأن تبقى اسير الامتعاض من الآخرين حينما يؤذونك ، بل عوضا ً عن ذلك ثق بأن الله هو صخرتك وبالتالي لن يكون هناك ما يمكنه ان يزعزك .


----------



## fauzi (16 أبريل 2015)

2151 - لا احد يحب الاستماع الى الانين والشكوى مهما كانت شدة الالم او الحزن ، فالكلام السلبي متعب ٌ ومحبط . اين تعبّر عن شكواك ؟ هل تعذّب احبائك بالنقد اللاذع أم تصرخ الى المرآة أم تصيح على جهاز التلفاز ام تكتب رسالة أم تحتفظ بهذا كله بداخلك ؟ . يتحدث المزمور الرابع والستون عن الانين ِ والحزن ويقدم حلا ً لهذه المشكلة . اقرأ وتعلّم بان للشكوى مكانها ووقتها المناسبين 

مزمور 64 : 1 – 10 
1 . اسمعني يا الله حين أشكو ومن هول العدو احفظ حياتي .
2. أسترني من مؤامرة الأشرار ومن عجيج الذين يفعلون الإثم .
3. يسنون ألسنتهم كالسيف ويسددون سهامهم كلاما مراً
4. ليرموا البريء من مكامنهم ، يرمونه بغتة ولا يخافون .
5. يشجعون أنفسهم على الشر ويتشاورون أين يطمرون فخاخهم ، قائلين : ((من يا ترى يراها؟))
6. يخفون جرائمهم بمهارة ، وعبثا يبحث الباحثون ، فباطن الإنسان وقلبه عميقان .
7. فيرميهم الرب بسهم ، وبضرباته يباغتهم .
8. لسانهم يكون عثرة لهم ، وكل من يراهم يندد بهم .
9. فيخاف البشر كلهم ويحدثون بما عمل الله ويتخذون من عمله عبرة .
10. يفرح الصديق ويحتمي بالرب ، ويتهلل كل مستقيم القلب .


كما هو حال الكثيرين اليوم كان داود يشكو في كثير ٍ من الأحيان من ظروفه وينفّس عن مشاعره ِ ، لكن خلافا ً لما يفعله غالبية الناس كان داود معتادا ً على طرح شكواه امام الله . يعتقد الكثيرون انه ليس من باب الاحترام والتوقير ان يتذمروا اثناء الصلاة . فهم يفترضون ان الله لا يريد ان يستمع الى اية شكاوى ، او ان التعبير عن افكارهم السلبية لله مباشرة ً لا يعتبر شيئا ً روحيا ً ، لكننا نرى من خلال مثال داود انه بالاضافة الى التسبيح والاعتراف والطلبات فإن الله يريد أن يسمع كل شيء  بما في ذلك الاشياء التي  قد  لا نرغب في قولها له . وبما اننا لا نستطيع الاختباء من وجه الله فلماذا نحاول الاختباء ؟ لقد عبّر داود عن شكواه بصدق ٍ أمام الله وكان على يقين بأن الله سيصغي له كما يصغي الاب المحب لابنائه ِ . عندما تشعر برغبة ٍ في الشكوى ارفع شكواك الى الله وكن واثقا ً بأنه سيصغي اليك .


----------



## fauzi (18 أبريل 2015)

2152 -  يسهل علينا أن نقدم النصيحة للغير . نقف امامهم ناصحين ومحذرين . نرسم امامهم الصواب وندعوهم لعمله ونحذرهم من اقتراف الخطأ . وقد يكون الوعظ والارشاد والحديث للجماعة أكثر صعوبة ً من نصح الافراد وتحذيرهم ، لكن كثيرون يجيدون ذلك ، يعرفون كيف يهزون المنابر ويُبهرون السامعين . أما الصعب والعسر فهو الحياة بما ننصح والسلوك بما نعظ ونعلم . لذلك يحب الكثير من الواعظين اعتلاء المنبر والبقاء عليه اطول ما يستطيعون ، لانهم يفشلون حين يحاولون تطبيق ما ينادون به ، كلامهم طبل ٌ أجوف . هؤلاء يدينون أنفسهم ، يعلّمون بما لا يعملون ، أفواه ٌ واسعة وأيد ٍ قصيرة . يقول يعقوب الرسول : " لاَ تَكُونُوا مُعَلِّمِينَ كَثِيرِينَ يَا إِخْوَتِي ، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّنَا نَأْخُذُ دَيْنُونَةً أَعْظَمَ  " ( يعقوب 3 : 1 ) المسيح كانت له القدرة على التأثير على مستمعيه وتغيير سلوكهم وحياتهم لأنهم كانوا يرونه يحيا ما يعلّم ويسير أمامهم فيتبعونه . كان مثالا ً لأقواله . تحدث عن الاتضاع وصدقه الناس برغم ان معلمين غيره تحدثوا ولم يصدقوهم . لانه عاش حياة الاتضاع ، عاش وسط الناس ، عاش انسانا ً مثلهم . إن أردت أن يسمعك الناس وانت تعلّم ،  طبّق امامهم ما تعلّمهم به . حين تتحدث عن الحق عِش الحق ، حين تتحدث عن الصدق اصدق أمامهم . حين تتحدث عن الامانة كن امينا ً . حين تتحدث عن البذل والعطاء ابذل وأعط ِ .  يقول بولس الرسول : " قَدِّمُوا ذَوَاتِكُمْ للهِ كَأَحْيَاءٍ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ وَأَعْضَاءَكُمْ آلاَتِ بِرّ للهِ. " ( رومية 6 : 13 ) لا يكفي  تقديم الكلام ، الله يريدنا ان نقدم ذواتنا ، نقدم انفسنا . اذا اردت ان تتكلم عن المسيح وان تقدم المسيح للناس ليعرفوه ، اجعلهم يرون فيك المسيح ، يرونه فيك ، يرون  وداعته ومحبته . لا تتحدث كثيرا ً عن محبة المسيح وابعادها واسبابها ، اظهر لهم محبة المسيح . لا تتحدث عن بذل المسيح وتضحيته ِ ، كن انت صورة ً لذلك البذل والتضحية . اجعلهم يرونه كأكليل الشوك على رأسك ، يرون جبينك ممزقا ً بالشوك . اجعلهم يرون آثار المسامير في كفيك ، يرون كفيك مفتوحتين مثقوبتين . اجعلهم يرون قداسة المسيح فيك . يرون حياتك طاهرة ً مقدسة . يرون خدمة المسيح فيك ، يرونك ً بجوارهم دائما ً تخدمهم . ما أجمل أن تكون كلمة ً حية ً تسير على قدمين وتعيش وسط الناس ، افضل جدا ً من أن تكون كلمة ً جوفاء ميتة تخرج من فم ٍ بصوت ٍ عالي . مهما علا صوتك لن يسمعوك ولن يفهموك . اجعل اعمالك تتكلم وافعالك تتحدث . حينئذ ٍ يسمعون ويرون ويفهمون ويتبعون ويتغيرون ، كما غيّر كلام المسيح مستمعيه تغيّر انت حياة مستمعيك .


----------



## fauzi (19 أبريل 2015)

2153 - من الواضح ان الأمم تتفاخر بحكمتها البشرية وثرواتها وقدراتها العسكرية ، لكن  ينبغي علينا ان نتذكر بأن القوة لا تكمن في دهاء السياسيين ولا في حكمة رجال الاقتصاد ولا في الاسلحة النووية ، بل ينبغي ان تنبع قوة الامم من قيمها الروحية والاخلاقية .
 يقول الله : 
" بَلْ بِهذَا لِيَفْتَخِرَنَّ الْمُفْتَخِرُ: بِأَنَّهُ يَفْهَمُ وَيَعْرِفُنِي أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ الصَّانِعُ رَحْمَةً وَقَضَاءً وَعَدْلاً فِي الأَرْضِ، لأَنِّي بِهذِهِ أُسَرُّ ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ . " (إرميا 9: 24 ) 
هذا ما نحن بحاجة اليه ، لكن الناس يقومون دوما ً بايجاد بدائل  عن الله ، فكل شخص لا يعبد الاله الحي الحقيقي يكون له بديل ٌ عنه ، فقد يُصبح الشخص اله نفسه ، فهناك الكثير من الاشخاص الذين يعبدون انفسهم وهنالك من يعبدون المال وهم مستعدون للتضحية بأمانتهم في سبيل الغِنى والثراء ، وهنالك من يعبدون الشهرة وهم مستعدون لبيع شرفهم في سبيل الوصول الى هدف ٍ عديم القيمة .
" اِسْمَعُوا الْكَلِمَةَ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهَا الرَّبُّ عَلَيْكُمْ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ .هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ : «لاَ تَتَعَلَّمُوا طَرِيقَ الأُمَمِ ، وَمِنْ آيَاتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ لاَ تَرْتَعِبُوا ، لأَنَّ الأُمَمَ تَرْتَعِبُ مِنْهَا. " (إرميا 10: 1 ، 2 ) 
ما زال الناس في وقتنا الحاضر يعملون الاشياء التي كانوا يقومون بها في ايام النبي إرميا ، فهم يحاولون تنظيم حياتهم عن طريق متابعتهم للابراج الفلكية . والمؤسف في الأمر ان وسائل الاعلام تذيع الابراج يوميا ً وكأنها حقيقية ، لكن الله يحذّر شعبه ُ قائلا ً : " لاَ تَتَعَلَّمُوا طَرِيقَ الأُمَمِ  " فعلم التنجيم الذي نراه اليوم ما هو الا شيء ٌ أخذه الناس عن العالم الوثني . 
" لاَ مِثْلَ لَكَ يَا رَبُّ ! عَظِيمٌ أَنْتَ ، وَعَظِيمٌ اسْمُكَ فِي الْجَبَرُوتِ. " ) إرميا 10 : 6 ) 
لا يمكن مفارنة الرب بأي شيء ٍ آخر ، فيا لسخافة التحول عن الاله الحي الحقيقي وعبادة الاشياء التي من حولنا ، وما اسخف محاولة الحصول على الهداية والارشاد عن طريق متابعة الابراج الفلكية . 
"  صَانِعُ الأَرْضِ بِقُوَّتِهِ ، مُؤَسِّسُ الْمَسْكُونَةِ بِحِكْمَتِهِ ، وَبِفَهْمِهِ بَسَطَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. "  ( إرميا 10 : 12 ) 
النجوم موجودة ٌ هناك في أماكنها لان الله وضعها هناك ، فقد وضعها الله حيث يشاء دون استشارة أحد ٍ بشأن مواقعها ، فهذا الكون له وهو الوحيد الذي يستحق ان نعبده ُ . قد تضحك على هؤلاء الاشخاص الذين كانوا يقطعون الشجر ويصنعون منها الها ً يعبدونه . كما اننا ندعو انفسنا متمدنين  ومتحضرين رغم اننا نركض وراء معرفة حظنا من الابراج الفلكية ، والكثير منا يلجأون الى العرافين والمنجمين لمعرفة مستقبلهم . فاذا كان الناس اذكياء ومتحضرين في وقتنا الحاضر فلماذا لا يعبدون الاله الحي الحقيقي ؟


----------



## fauzi (20 أبريل 2015)

2154 - يبدو احيانا ً أن الاشرار يستمتعون بحياتهم الى اقصى الحدود ، فهم يعيشون في رخاء ويحصلون على ما يريدون  ويفعلون اي شيء ٍ تقريبا ً  من اجل الحفاظ على اسلوب حياتهم ، وقد يصعب على المرء أن ينظر الى أمثال هؤلاء الاشخاص دون أن يشعر بالغيرة . فهل سبق لك أن حسدت أناسا ً غير مؤمنين على اسلوب حياتهم  ؟ يذكر المزمور السابع والثلاثون قائمة ً ببعض علاجات الحسد . ركز انتباهك على الآيات من العدد الثالث الى العدد السادس وانتبه للعلاج المقدم . كذلك ابحث عن علاجات اخرى للحسد في هذا المزمور لانها مبهجة ٌ للنفس 

مزمور 37 : 1 – 9 
1 . لا تغر من أهل السوء، ولا تحسد الذين يجورون .
2. فهم ينقطعون سريعا كالحشيش ، ويذبلون كالعشب الأخضر .
3. توكل على الرب واعمل الخير تسكن الأرض ويحفظك الأمان .
4. توكل على الرب فيعطيك ما يطلبه قلبك .
5. سلم إلى الرب أمرك واتكل عليه وهو يدبر .
6. يعلن كالنور صدقك ، ومثل الظهيرة براءتك .
7. إنتظر الرب واصبر له. لا تغر من الناجح في طريقه ، من الذي يدبر المكايد .
8. تجنب الغضب وابتعد عن الغيظ ، ولا تحسد من يفعل الشر .
9. فالأشرار يقطعهم الرب ، والذين يرجونه يرثون الأرض .


الابتهاج بالرب هو علاج ٌ رائع ٌ للحسد ، فداود يشجعنا هنا على ان نفعل ذلك وأن نسلّم لله كل ما نملك ونفعل . لكن كيف يمكن للمرء أن يبتهج بالرب ؟ الابتهاج يعني ان تتلذذ وبالتالي فإن الابتهاج بالرب يعني التلذذ بمحضره ِ وبرفقته ِ وبمشيئته ِ . فيجب ان تكون غايتنا هي التلذذ بالرب والرغبة بما يرغب هو وطلب حضوره ِ والاستمتاع برفقته ِ . راجع اية اهداف ٍ وضعتها لحياتك ، هل تتوافق هذه الاهداف مع مشيئة الله لاجلك ؟ احرص على الابتهاج بالرب اليوم وغيّر رغباتك واهدافك لكي تصبح متوافقة ً مع رغباته ِ واهدافه ِ هو .


----------



## fauzi (21 أبريل 2015)

2155 - لم يكن لشخص مثل سكوت كريكل أن  يستسلم . كان رياضيا ً موهوبا ً وكان يصرف الساعات الطويلة في التدريب على كرة السلة طوال صيف 1987 . وكانت الملاعب تشهد لهذا اللاعب ببراعة اللعب ومهارة ٍ عالية ٍ جدا ، فكل الذين يلعبون معه يعترفون بقوة ٍ وذكاء ٍ يمتاز بها سكوت عن غيره . كما وكان يهابه ُ ايضا ً جميع الذين  يلعبون ضده ، ولكن قبل الخريف بقليل تغير كل شيء ٍ بالنسبة لسكوت ، إذ ان حادثة سيارة ٍ ادخله المستشفى فاقدا ً الوعي ، وبقي على تلك الحالة اياما ً عديدة لا يعي اي شيء . وعندما استيقظ من غيبوبته اكتشف بأن فترة نقاهة ٍ طويلة المدى كانت بانتظاره. وككل مريض ٍ مصاب ٍ برأسه كان على سكوت ان يبدأ بتمارين خفيفة لكي يرجع تدريجيا ً الى حالته الطبيعية السابقة . كانت التمارين بسيطة  ًً جدا ً لا يرضى بها ولا حتى تلامذة المدرسة مما ازعج هذا الرياضي . ولكن الذي كان يؤرقه فعلا ً هو عدم مقدرته ِ من المشاركة مع فريقه ِ في دوري هذا العام . وبالرغم من ذلك كان سكوت يشجعهم ويحثهم على التدريب المتواصل حتى يستمروا في الدوري لكي ينضم اليهم حتى ولو كان في نهاية التصفيات . وبالرغم من تشجيعه ِ كان هو نفسه ُ بحاجة ٍ الى تشجيع ٍ أكبر  حتى يواصل تدريباته ، لذا كان توم مارتن مدربا ً لسكوت في المدرسة المسيحية التي كان ينتمي اليها وقد اتته ُ فكرة ، فقال لسكوت : إن اسمك سيتصدر قائمة اسماء اللاعبين في المدرسة إن كنت تتجاوب مع الطبيب الذي يعالجك وإن اظهرت تقدما ً فيما هو مطلوب ٌ منك . كانت سندي زوجة توم المدرب تصرف الساعات الى جانب سكوت مشجعة ً اياه كي يواظب على التمارين البسيطة المطلوبة منه . ففي خلال شهرين فقط كان سكوت محمولا ً على اكتاف المعجبين إذ انه اصاب تسعة اهداف ٍ أدت الى انتصار فريقه والخروج بالدوري ايضا ً في تلك السنة . تلك الحادثة كانت تثبيتا ً لقوة التشجيع . ان تشجيع الآخرين هو طريقة  جيدة ًٌ لتمجيد الله ، والعجائب قد تحدث بمجرد ان تساعد شخصا ً محتاجا ً الى مساعدة ، فلماذا لا تكون مشجعا ً ؟ إن الله هو الذي يشجعنا ويسندنا في الخدمة التي نقوم بها . فكما كان سكوت يخدم في نطاق الرياضة فنحن ايضا ً في مجال الروحيات نرى الله يشجعنا ويحثنا على المضي قُدما ً في خدمته ِ تعالى . إن قليلا ً من التشجيع قد يُشعل موهبة ً خامدة ، وهذا تماما ً ما يفعله الله معنا فهو يرى القدرة فينا لذا يقوم بتشجيعنا .


----------



## fauzi (22 أبريل 2015)

2156 - يستطيع الانسان ان يعيش بدون طعام لمدة ثلاثين او اربعين يوما  لكنه لا يستطيع العيش بدون ماء لمدة لا تزيد عن ثلاثة ايام . والعطش الشديد يجعل المرء يضع هدفا ً واحدا ً فقط امامه ُ الا وهو البحث عن الماء ، لهذا فإن كلمة عطش هي كلمة مناسبة لوصف الرغبة الملحة ، أليس كذلك ؟ نرى في المزمور الثاني والاربعين شخصا ً متعطشا ً لله وتواقا ً للتمتع في حضوره ِ ، ومع ذلك فهو  يشعر بالوحدة او حتى  ان الله قد تخلى عنه . لفد كان هذا الشخص عطشا ً بالفعل لحضور الله ، وهو لم يجد مصدرا ً متوفرا ً للراحة . اثناء قرائتك لهذا المزمور ابحث مع الكاتب عن حل ٍ لعطشك الشخصي 
مزمور 42 : 1 – 8 
1 .كما يشتاق الإيل إلى مجاري المياه، كذلك تشتاق نفسي إليك يا الله .
2. إليك، إلى الإله الحي عطشت نفسي ، فمتى أجيء وأرى وجه الله ؟
3. دموعي خبزي نهارا وليلا ، ويقال لي كل يوم : ((أين إلهك ؟))
4. أتذكر فتذوب نفسي بي كيف كنت أعبر مع الجموع في موكب نحو بيت الله ، أقودهم بصوت الترنيم والحمد وبالهتاف كأنهم في عيد .
5. لماذا تكتئبين يا نفسي ؟ لماذا تئنين في داخلي ؟ إرتجي الله لأني سأحمده بعد ، مخلصي هو وإلهي .
6. نفسي تكتئب فأذكرك من حرمون وأرض الأردن ومن مصعر، الجبل الصغير .
7. الغمر يشكو الغمر سقوط أمطارك ، أمواجك وتياراتك عبرت علي .
8. في النهار يضيء الرب رحمته ، وفي الليل أنشد وأصلي للإله الحي .

هل تشعر احيانا ً بأنك وحيد ٌ في ايمانك ، فهناك اوقات ٌ في الحياة نعطش فيها لله او نصرخ فيها اليه طلبا ً للمعونة أو حتى نحتمل السخرية من الآخرين بسبب ايماننا فيما نحن ننتظر استجابة طلباتنا . فنحن نتوق بشدةٍ الى الشعور بحضور الله او ان يكون هناك علامة ٌ ملموسة ٌ بمعونته و دعمه ِ لنا . وقد تؤدي اوقات ٌ كهذه الى الاكتآب واليأس لدى كثير ٍ من المؤمنين . اكتشف كاتب المزمور الثاني والاربعين علاجا ً لاوقات الجفاف الروحي . فهو يتذكر بركات الله العظيمة على حياته ِ ويدرك انه رغم ان الله يبدو صامتا ً الا انه موجود ٌ ويستحق الحمد والتسبيح . كما ان يذوب عجبا ً في خليقة الله الرائعة الجمال ، ويدرك انه لم يخرج مطلقا ً من دائرة محبة الله . وهكذا فقد كان يعتقد جازما ً ان الله سيعمل في حياته ِ .


----------



## fauzi (23 أبريل 2015)

2157 - إن العالم الذي نعيش فيه اليوم مليء ٌ بالامور الجذابة ، ونحن نستطيع بل يجب علينا أن نتمتع بما فيه ما عدا جاذبية الخطية . إن وجبة طعام شهية بصحبة بعض الاصدقاء الطيبين لشيء ٌ جميل ٌ جدا ً . والتأمل بجمال الطبيعة الخلابة قد تُدهشنا وتحثنا على تمجيد الخالق . ولحن ٌ جميل ٌ قد يُنعش نفوسنا . والعمل الذي نقوم به قد يكون شيقا ً ممتعا ً . نعم قد نجد امورا ً جميلة وممتعة في عالم ٍ ملعون ٍ ومشحون ٍ بالخطية . وهذه الامور لا تجلب لنا السعادة المنشودة أو الرضا أو الاكتفاء الدائم مع انها امور ٌ جميلة . إن الذين يعيشون من أجل ارضاء انفسهم فقط فمهما عظمت انجازاتهم ومهما تعظموا فهم لن يشبعوا وقد يطلبون  المزيد . كما انه لن يكون هناك  اي فرق ٍ في حياتهم أو شيء ٍ جديد ، فمهما شربوا من نبع ملذات هذا العالم فإن عطشهم هذا لن يرتوي أبدا ً ، وعليهم ان يتذكروا ويرددوا قول الحكيم سليمان القائل : " الْعَيْنُ لاَ تَشْبَعُ مِنَ النَّظَرِ، وَالأُذُنُ لاَ تَمْتَلِئُ مِنَ السَّمْعِ . " ( جامعة 1 : 8 ) 
إن هذا العالم مليء ٌ بالآبار الكثيرة التي قد تجدها للوهلة الاولى انها ملآنة بالماء الذي يروي ، ولكننا لا ندري ان هذه الآبار مشققة لا تضبط تلك المياه . إن الله فقط هو  من يوجد فيه كل الكفاية والشبع لحياتنا لأنه هو الذي خلقنا وهو وحده يعرف و يقدر ان يشبع نفوسنا الهائمة .


----------



## fauzi (24 أبريل 2015)

2158 - خصص وقتا ً في كل يوم للصمت في محضر الله وتفكر في عظمته ِ . اصمت واهدأ امام الله لكي تتمكن من تمجيده ِ وتعظيمه ِ ، واستفد من هذا السكون كفرصة ٍ رائعة ٍ لعبادة الله . 
مزمور 46 
1 . الله حماية لنا وعزة ونصير عظيم في الضيق.
2. فلا نخاف وإن تزحزحت الأرض، ومالت الجبال إلى قلب البحار،
3. وتدفقت مياهها وجاشت، وارتعشت من ارتفاعها الجبال.
4. جداول النهر تفرح مدينة الله مساكن العلي المقدسة.
5. الله في داخلها فلن تتزعزع. ينصرها ما طلع الصبح.
6. تضج الأمم وتتزعزع الممالك، وعلى صوت الله تموج الأرض.
7. الرب القدير معنا، ملجأنا إله يعقوب.
8. تعالوا انظروا أعمال الرب، أعماله العجيبة في الأرض.
9. يزيل الحروب إلى أقاصي الأرض، ويكسر القوس ويقطع الرمح، ويحرق الدروع بالنار.
10. يقول: ((كفوا واعلموا إني أنا الله. أتعالى في الأمم، أتعالى في الأرض)).
11. الرب القدير معنا. إله يعقوب ملجأنا.


----------



## fauzi (26 أبريل 2015)

2159 - كل واحد ٍ منا يخاف من شيء ٍ ما : الاشرار ، المرض ، المستقبل ، الزوج ، الزوجة ، اصحاب النفوذ ، الفشل ، التحدث امام الناس . هل سبق لك ان وقفت على اشارة ٍ ضوئية ٍ وكانت السيارة التي امامك تحمل لاصقا ً يقول : لا للخوف .. ورغم ذلك فإن عدم قطع سائق تلك السيارة للاشارة الحمراء يكشف عن الحقيقة بالكامل . يتعامل المزمور السادس والخمسون مع الخوف . فرغم ان الكاتب داود كان محاربا ً عظيما ً الا ان مشاعره لم تكن حصينة ً تماما ً ضد الخوف لا سيما حين كان اعدائه يلحقون به لقتله ِ . لكن داود وجد العلاج المناسب  لخوفه ِ وقام بتدوين الوصفة في هذا المزمور 
مزمور 56 : 1 – 11 
1 . تحنن يا الله فالناس يعادونني. يحاربونني كل يوم ويضايقونني .
2. الثائرون يعادونني نهارا وليلا ، وما أكثر الذين يحاربونني .
3. في يوم خوفي أيها العلي ، أنا عليك أتوكل .
4. أهلل لله على كلامه ، وعليه أتوكل ولا أخاف ، فالبشر ماذا يفعلون لي ؟
5. نهارا وليلا يحرفون كلامي ، وجميع أفكارهم علي للشر،
6. يجورون علي ويكمنون لي ويراقبون خطواتي ليقتلوني .
7. فجازهم يا الله على إثمهم ، وفي غضبك أخضع الشعوب .
8. أنت عليم بما بي ، وها دموعي أمامك . أما هي في حسابك ؟
9. يرتد أعدائي يوم أدعوك ، فأعرف يا الله أنك معي .
10. أهلل لله على كلامه ، أهلل للرب على كلامه .
11. على الله توكلت ولا أخاف ، فالإنسان ماذا يفعل لي ؟

ما الذي يمكن أن  يرعب المرء اكثر من ان يكون محاطا ً بعدو ٍ يضغط عليه من جميع الجهات ؟ لقد واجه داود هذا الموقف بالتحديد عدة مرات . لكن بما انه رجل ٌ يثق بالله ثقة ً عظيمة فاليك ما تعلّمه ُ عن التعامل مع مشاعر الخوف / 
اولا ً : تذكّر ان الله معك َ. 
ثانيا ً : ثق في حماية الله لك . 
ثالثا ً : احمد الله على تتميمه ِ لوعوده ِ . 
رابعا ً : استخدم المصادر التي اتاحها الله لك . 
غالبا ً ما يأتي خوفنا من مبالغتنا في تقدير قوة اعدائنا وعدم ثقتنا بمواردنا العظيمة الكامنة في الله والكنيسة . 
حينما تواجه اضطهادا ً او حينما تفتقر للأمان أو حينما تعاني من صعوبات الحياة ، ابدأ على الفور بتطبيق خطوات معالجة الخوف التي طبقها داود واهزم مخاوفك .


----------



## fauzi (27 أبريل 2015)

2160 - غالبا ً ما تؤدي خيانة أحد الاصدقاء او أحد افراد العائلة المقربين الى نقطة تحول ٍ هامة في حياة المرء . فعندها يدفعنا المنا وغضبنا الى التساؤل بتعجب ٍ ودهشة عن سبب ثقتنا بذلك الشخص . لكن الاسوأ من هذا هو ان هذه التجربة القاسية يمكن أن تؤثر على علاقاتنا المستقبلية . فهل يمكننا ان نثق بأي شخص ٍ آخر من جديد ؟ ليس من يعرف معنى الخيانة أكثر من داود نفسه ِ ، ففي المزمور التاسع والخمسين يصلي داود الى الله ملتمسا ً حمايته ُ من هؤلاء الاشخاص الذين انقلبوا عليه . أجل لقد تمت خيانته ، وهذه هي صلاته ُ ، وهي ايضا ً الحل الذي يقترحه ويقدمه لنا ، فهلم ّ نتعلم منه 
مزمور 59 : 1 – 10 
1 . نجني من أعدائي يا الله ، واحمني من القائمين علي .
2. نجني ممن يفعلون الإثم ، وممن يسفكون الدماء خلصني .
3. هم يكمنون للفتك بي،ويجورون علي وهم أشداء . لا معصية لي ولا خطيئة يا رب ،
4. وما أذنبت فبادروا وتأهبوا . فقم إلى لقائي وانظر،
5. أيها الرب القدير إله إسرائيل . أفق وعاقب جميع الأمم ولا ترحم أي غادر أثيم .
6. يرجعون مساء وينبحون كالكلاب ، ويطوفون في أنحاء المدينة .
7. أفواههم يسيل منها اللعاب ، وألسنتهم سيوف بين أسنانهم ، يقولون : ((ما من أحد يسمع ؟))
8. وأنت يا رب تضحك عليهم وتستهزئ بجميع الأمم .
9. إليك أسارع يا عزتي ، لأنك يا الله ملجأي .
10. تتقدمني إلى القتال برحمتك فتريني هزيمة الثائرين علي .


كان داود مطاردا ً من قبل اشخاص ًٍ تحولت محبتهم له الى غيرة ٍ مما دفعهم الى السعي لقتله ِ . فقد انقلب عليه اصدقائه ُ الذين  كانوا موضع ثقته ِ وكان ابنه  ُ أحدهم  ، لكن رغم ان محبة هؤلاء له قد تضائلت الا ان محبة الله له كانت ثابتة ً ولا تتغير . وقد عرف داود ان بامكانه الاعتماد على الله لتخليصه ِ من اعدائه ِ .
حينما يغدر بك الناس ويؤذونك تذكر ان الله ما يزال يحبك ، وبأنه لن يغدر بك ابدا ً . لذلك استرح في محبته ِ الثابتة حتى ولو شعرت بأنه يسمح بحدوث بعض الامور السيئة لك . فحينما تنتهي العاصفة سوف تتمكن من رؤية ان الله كان معك َ ، وانه كان يدعمك َ ويقوّيك طوال محنتك َ .


----------



## fauzi (28 أبريل 2015)

2161 - مبارك ٌ انت ايها المسيح ، يا من بك اشرق النهار وزالت ظلمة الليل . انت الحق ، أنت شمس البر ، يا من حللت َ في قلوبنا فاستنارت ، وفي الارض ِ فابتهجت .  يا من دنا منك الخطاة فتبرروا ، والضالون فاهتدوا ، والعميان فابصروا . يا من ايقظتنا في هذا الصباح ووهبتنا نهارا ً نفرح ُ به . نسألك أن تنير عقولنا واذهاننا بنور محبتك ، وليكن لنا مطلع صباحك بداية كل خير ، فسدد خطانا بحسب مشورتك ، ولا تسمح للخطية بأن تستعبدنا ، بل حررنا من كل ظلمة في حياتنا ، وثبتنا في مقاصدك َ ، وأنر دربنا اليوم وفي كل أيام ِ حياتنا ، فنرنم مبتهجين .


----------



## fauzi (28 أبريل 2015)

2162 - كان المسيح يسير على الطريق ، وطال به السير وامتد به الطريق . وتعب البعض ورجعوا ، لم يستطيعوا تكملة المشوار ، وخف الزحام حوله ُ . وتلفت المسيح ونظر ورائه ورأى حفنة ً قليلة من الناس تتبعه . وتقدم اليه واحد ٌ من السائرين خلفه ُ . وسّع خطوته حتى اقترب من المسيح . وقال بحماس ٍ وصوت ٍ عال ٍ :
 "  يَا سَيِّدُ ، أَتْبَعُكَ أَيْنَمَا تَمْضِي " ( لوقا 9 : 57 ) 
اينما تمضي ...  وحوّل المسيح رأسه ُ اليه ونظر الى عينيه ورأى وفهم ما بقلبه ِ . رأى حماسه ُ وانفعاله ، أحس ّ بعاطفته ومشاعره ، أدرك تعجله واندفاعه . اينما أمضي ؟ اينما أمضي ؟ هل تعرف يا بني الى اين أنا ماض ٍ  وذاهب ؟  هل تعرف ُ اني في طريقي الى جثسيماني ؟ هل تعرف انني ذاهب ٌ الى الجلجثة ؟ هل تصاحبني حين أمضي حيث التقي بتلميذ ٍ خائن آت ٍ بقلبه الأسود وقبلته المسمومة ؟ هل تمضي معي وتقف امام قيافا و حَنَّانَ وبيلاطس وهيرودس ، هل تتبعني ؟ هل تواجه معي الصفعات والبصق والاهانة ؟ هل تعتلي معي الصليب ؟ 
اينما امضي ؟ هذا ليس اتّباع فكر ، ليس اتّباع عقيدة ، هذا ارتباط ٌ مصيري . 
تصور الرجل في حماسه ان اتّباع المسيح طريق ٌ مفروش ٌ بالورود والزهور . يُمسك بيديه خمسة ارغفة يُطعم بها خمسة آلاف ، يقول كلمة ً فتهرب الشياطين ، يلمس عيني الاعمى فيُبصر ، يأمر الأبرص فيطهر ، يصيح في الميت فيقوم .
 ألم تسمع يا بني قولي :
"  إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي "  ( متى 16 : 24 ) 
اتّباعي انكار ٌ للنفس ، لا راحة ٌ للنفس . اتّباعي تنازل ٌ عن الحقوق ، لا حصول ٌ على حقوق .
ثم قال له بكل حزم :
" لِلثَّعَالِب أَوْجِرَةٌ وَلِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ أَوْكَارٌ، وَأَمَّا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَيْنَ يُسْنِدُ رَأْسَهُ " ( متى 8 : 20 ) 
مهما ابتعدت الثعالب وجرت ،  لها أوجرة . مهما طارت الطيور وارتفعت ، لها أوكار . أما انا فليس لي مكان ، لا في ولادتي ولا في حياتي ولا في مماتي . ليس لي مكان ٌ في العالم . العالم ليس بكاف ٍ . لا مكان اسند  فيه رأسي واستريح . 
وانزعج الرجل وفزع ... لا مكان في العالم ؟ هو يريد  العالم ، يريد  مجد العالم  . يريد السلطة والسطوة ، يريد النجاح والشهرة ، يريد المال والراحة ... هبط حماسه / ثقلت خطواته ، تباطئت ، ضاقت ، توقفت ، تراجعت . لم يتبعه ُ خطوة ُ أخرى .
" مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا ، وَمَنْ يُهْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِي يَجِدُهَا . لأَنَّهُ مَاذَا يَنْتَفِعُ الإِنْسَانُ لَوْ رَبحَ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ وَخَسِرَ نَفْسَهُ ؟ "  ( متى 16 :  25 ، 26   ) 
كل ما تتنازل عنه ُ في سبيل المسيح تربحه ُ وتربح الحياة الابدية .


----------



## fauzi (29 أبريل 2015)

2163 - البعض يعيشون في الجانب المظلم من القمر ، فإن اتصلت بهم هاتفيا ً فسوف يملئون أذنيك بالحديث عن إسائات العالم لهم ، . كما يبدو ان تذكيرهم ببركات الله عليهم  لا يفعل شيئا ً سوة إثارة غضبهم . يقدم المزمور المئة والثالث مثالا ً رائعا ً على هؤلاء الاشخاص . انه مزمور ٌ يذكرنا بأهمية تعداد بركاتنا ورفع الحمد والشكر لله 

مزمور 103 : 1 - 22 
1 . باركي يا نفسي الرب،ويا كل أحشائي اسمه القدوس.
2. باركي يا نفسي الرب ولا تنسي جميع حسناته،
3. يغفر جميع ذنوبي ويشفي جميع أمراضي.
4. يفتدي من الهوة حياتي، وبالرحمة والرأفة يكللني.
5. يشبع بالطيبات جوعي، فيتجدد كالنسر شبابي.
6. الرب يجري العدل. ويقضي لجميع المظلومين.
7. عرف موسى طرقه وبني إسرائيل أعماله.
8. الرب رحوم حنون ، صبور وكثير الرحمة.
9. لا يخاصم على الدوام، ولا إلى الأبد يحقد.
10. لا يعاملنا حسب خطايانا ولا حسب ذنوبنا يجازينا.
11. كارتفاع السماء عن الأرض ترتفع رحمته على خائفيه.
12. كبعد المشرق من المغرب يبعد عنا معاصينا.
13. كرحمة الأب على بنيه يرحم الرب أتقياءه،
14. لأنه عالم بجبلتنا ويذكر أننا تراب.
15. الإنسان كالعشب أيامه، وكزهر الحقل يزهر.
16. تعبر ريح فلا يكون ، ولا يعرف موضعه من بعد.
17. أما رحمة الرب فمن الأزل وإلى الأبد على خائفيه. عدله لبني البنين ،
18. للذين يراعون عهده ويذكرون فيعملون بأوامره .
19. عرش الرب ثابت في السماء ، وملكوته يسود على الجميع .
20. باركوا الرب يا ملائكته ،أيها المقتدرون المطيعون أمره عند سماع صوت كلامه .
21. باركوا الرب يا جميع جنده . يا خدامه العاملين ما يرضيه .
22. باركي الرب يا جميع أعماله في كل مواضع سلطانه . باركي يا نفسي الرب .

يركز حمد داود في المزمور 103 على اعمال الله المجيدة . حينما يشعر الناس بالتعب او الضيق او الاحباط فغالبا ً ما يلتجأون  لللشكوى و التذمر ، أما داود فيسرد لنا قائمة ً طويلة ً باشياء يمكننا أن نحمد الله عليها . فالله يغفر خطايانا ويشفي امراضنا ويفدينا من الموت ويكللنا بالرحمة والرأفة ويسدد حاجاتنا ويتدخل لانصاف جميع المظلومين . الى جانب هذا كله فاننا نتلقى جميع هذه البركات دون ان نستحق ايا ً منها ، والله لا يحابي أحدا ً فهو لا يعطي الخير لمن يفضلهم بينما يترك الآخرين . وهكذا مهما كانت صعوبة الظروف التي تمر بها اليوم ، عُدَّ بركاتك الماضية  والحاضرة والمستقبلية ، واذكرها ثانية ً حينما تشعر بانه لا يوجد شيء ٌ تحمد الله عليه ، وإن لم تجد هذه الطريقة نافعة ً فذكّر نفسك بما فعله الله لاجلك عن طريق قرائتك لهذه القائمة التي يسردها داود هنا في هذا المزمور. 
 
[YOUTUBE]5eOrfv9VvV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## grges monir (29 أبريل 2015)

متااااااابع
ليا مدة مش دخلت الموضوع دة
منزل حاجات مميزة  كتير فوزى


----------



## انت مهم (30 أبريل 2015)

ايات وتاملات معزيه ومباركه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## fauzi (1 مايو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> متااااااابع
> ليا مدة مش دخلت الموضوع دة
> منزل حاجات مميزة  كتير فوزى


شكرا  grges monir
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (1 مايو 2015)

انت مهم قال:


> ايات وتاملات معزيه ومباركه
> ربنا يباركك



شكرا ( انت مهم)  
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (1 مايو 2015)

2164 - وسط البرد في الشتاء ندخل بيوتنا الدافئة ونتدثر بالاغطية لنستدفئ . ويسري الدفء في اجسادنا وترتخي عضلاتنا وتدفأ اطرافنا ونغمض عيوننا . نغمض عيوننا عن المشردين في الشوارع الخارجية يرتجفون من قسوة البرد . الحرارة تخدر حواسنا . الدفء يهدئ ارتعاش اجسادنا ، ونغمض العيون . حين تُصدر امعائنا الانذار بالرغبة في الطعام قبل ان يهاجمنا الجوع ، نسرع الى الموائد الحافلة بالطعام نغترف منها حاجتنا ونأكل ونشبع . وما ان نمضغ الطعام ونبتلعه ُ ويأخذ طريقه المفتوح الى امعائنا ومعداتنا حتى نشعر بالشبع والترهل والتثقل ، ونرتخي في مقاعدنا ونُغمض العيون . نغمض العيون عن الجياع الذين ينامون ملتحفين بالجوع الذين لا يجدون طعاما ً لهم . الشبع يخدر حواسنا ، الطعام يملأ بطوننا ، الارتواء يسد آذاننا وعيوننا . ما اتعس الانسان الذي يدفن نفسه تحت الغطاء يستدفئ وحوله من يرتعش من البرد . ما اتعس الانسان الذي يملأ جوفه بالطعام ويشبع وحوله من تتلوى امعائه ُ من الجوع . كيف يهنأ في الدفء ، والبرد يقتل المئات بل الالوف من التعساء حوله ؟ كيف يهنأ في الشبع ، والجوع يقتل المئات بل الالوف من الجياع حوله ؟ اربعة رجال برص مطرودين من مدينتهم لبرصهم سقطوا على محلة الآراميين . وجدوا الجنود قد هربوا وتركوا خيامهم مملوءة ً بالطعام والشراب الكثير . انقضوا على الطعام ، اكلوا حتى شبعوا ، شربوا حتى ارتووا وحملوا الزائد وطمروه . وبعد ان اكلوا وشبعوا وشربوا وارتووا وحملوا وطمروا ، جلسوا ليستريحون . وصرخت ضمائرهم فيهم ، كان اهل المدينة خلف الاسوار يموتون جوعا ً وعطشا ً . وقالوا بعضهم لبعض : 
" لَسْنَا عَامِلِينَ حَسَنًا. هذَا الْيَوْمُ هُوَ يَوْمُ بِشَارَةٍ وَنَحْنُ سَاكِتُونَ " ( 2 ملوك 7 : 9 ) 
كيف نرتاح في شبعنا وهناك بالداخل من يعاني الجوع ؟ كيف نروي عطشنا وبالداخل عطشى ؟ وقاموا وحملوا الطعام ، ما استطاعوا حمله ، ونادوا الجياع ليأكلوا معهم ويشربوا 
كيف يلذ لك ان تشبع وحدك ؟ كيف يهنأ لك ان تشرب دون غيرك ؟ هل تقبل معدتك ان تهضم ما القمتها من طعام وحولك من يموت جوعا ً ؟ هل تقبل نفسك ان تستدفئ تحت الاغطية في الشتاء وبالخارج من يرتجفون بردا ً ؟ ستعيش حياتك مرة ً واحدة . اطعم الجائع واروي العطشان ودفّئ البردان . أحب المنبوذ ، عزي الحزين وواسي المرض ، انصف المظلوم ، اخدم المحتاج .
مغبوط ٌ المعطي الغيور لعمل الخير العظيم .
وكل معط ٍ بسرور يحبه الرب الكريم .
من يرحم العبد الفقير يُقرض صاحب الجلال 
وسيجازيه الرب القدير عن تلك هاتيك الفعال 
لذلك لا تنسى الجميل الى جميع المعوزين 
بل افعل الخير الجزيل لا سيما للمؤمنين .


----------



## fauzi (2 مايو 2015)

2165 - افتح يا رب عيني قلبي فاراك مصدر كل عطية ٍ صالحة . تكشف لي عن مواهبك لي ، فاعمل بك وامجّد اسمك . ليكن روحك يا رب سور نار ٍ  حولي فلا اتجاهل مواهبك ولا اتشامخ بالعطايا . استلم يا رب قلبي وحياتي لاتلامس بك مع قلوب الآخرين ، لا لمجد ٍ باطل ٍ زمني وانما لحساب ملكوتك الابدي . هب لي روح العمل ، روح الحب والاتضاع ، لك المجد يا ربنا يسوع .
يا رب ارسل في سمائك اشعة نورك لتضيء قلوبنا . هبنا الراحة وسط الاتعاب ، والتعزيات وسط الضيقات . املأ قلوبنا بروحك القدوس ، وليّن قلوبنا الصلبة ، واضرم لهيب نارك في نفوسنا الباردة حتى ننمو بك ونحيا بالفرح . على مذبح الصلاة اضع قلبي تقدمة ً وذبيحة ً تسبيح فاشعله بلهيب حبك ، ولا تبقي لي منه شيئا ً يذكرني بنفسي ، بل اشعلني بكليتي وذوبني فيك فاحبك بكل ما في َّ .


----------



## fauzi (3 مايو 2015)

2166 - اذا صدف وأن كنت برفقة شخص ٍ متشائم فلا بد انك تعرف مقدار سوء مثل هذه الرفقة . فالنظرة التشاؤمية للحياة تؤدي الى مشكلتين : 
اولا : يندر وجود المواقف السلبية وتصبح بلا قيمة ٍ في الاحيان التي تكون فيها ضرورية 
ثانيا ً: النظرة التشاؤمية تجعل كل موقف ٍ يبدو قاتما ً حتى ولو لم يكن كذلك في الاصل 
اذن ما هو علاج الشخص المتشائم ؟ يقدم لنا المزمور الرابع والتسعون الاجابة عن هذا السؤال . سوف تلاحظ هنا وجود تشابه كبير بين المشكلات المذكورة في الآيات وبين المشكلات المعاصرة مثل تفشي الجريمة والفساد . والسبب في ذلك يرجع الى ان بعض الاشياء ولا سيما شر الانسان لا تتغير ابدا ً . لكن على الرغم من ذلك لم ينسى كاتب المزمور ان ينظر الى الجانب المشرق 
مزمور 94 
1. يا إله النقمة يا رب،يا إله النقمة أشرف!
2. إنهض واقض في الأرض وعاقب المتكبرين على صنيعهم.
3. إلى متى الأشرار يا رب، إلى متى الأشرار يمرحون؟
4. يثرثرون ويتكلمون بوقاحة، ويتآمرون مع كل من يفعل الإثم.
5. يسحقون شعبك يا رب، ويذلونهم وهم ميراثك.
6. يقتلون الأرملة والغريب، ويحطمون اليتيم فيما بيننا.
7. يقولون: ((الرب لا يرانا، إله يعقوب لا يتبين أمرنا)).
8. تأملوا يا أغبياء الشعب. ويا جهلاءه متى تعقلون؟
9. غارس الأذن ألا يسمع؟ وصانع العين ألا يبصر؟
10. مؤدب الأمم ألا يوبخ؟ ومعلم البشر ألا يعلم؟
11. الرب يعرف أفكار البشر، ويعرف أنها نفخة ريح.
12. هنيئا لمن تؤدبه يا رب، وتعلمه أحكام شريعتك
13. لتريحه من أيام السوء إلى أن تحفر للشرير حفرة.
14. الرب لا ينبذ شعبه. الرب لا يترك ميراثه.
15. فيعيد العدل إلى الأحكام، ويتبعه كل مستقيم القلب.
16. من يقوم معي على الأشرار؟ من يقف معي على من يفعل الإثم؟
17. لولا أن الرب نصيري لسكنت سريعا أرض السكوت.
18. حين قلت تزعزعت قدمي، ساعدتني يا رب رحمتك،
19. وحين تكاثرت في الهموم أنعشت نفسي تعزياتك.
20. أيسرك أهواء الحكام، هم ينصرون الفساد على الحق.
21. يجورون على حياة الصديق ويحكمون على البريء بالموت.
22. لكن الرب حصن لي، إلهي صخرة أحتمي بها.
23. يرد عليهم كيدهم،ويسكتهم جزاء شرورهم. يسكتهم الرب إلهنا

لقد اصبحنا نمتلك في وقتنا الحاضر الكثير من الوسائل التكنلوجية المختلفة  التي تتيح لنا معرفة الاحداث بسرعة ٍ اكبر وبتفاصيل ادق اكثر من اي وقت ٍ مضى . لكن على الرغم من كل ذلك فإن غالبية الاخبار التي نسمعها هي اخبار ٌ سيئة . وحينما تملأ الاخبار السيئة آذاننا وعقولنا يصبح التشاؤم أمرا ً محتما ً . في النصف الاول من المزمور الرابع والتسعين يبدو وكأن كاتب المزمور لم يكن يفكر في اي شيء ٍ سوى الاخبار السيئة ، فقد رأى الاشرار وهم يزدهرون و يضطهدون الآخرين ، ورأى ذوي المناصب يستغلون مناصبهم في الفساد ، ورأى الابرياء  يدانون ظلما  ، ً تماما ً كما هو حال العالم في وقتنا الحاضر . لكنه ادرك اخيرا ً وارتاح لحقيقة ان الله لا يمكن ان يسمح للشر بالاستمرار الى ما لا نهاية . وفي نهاية المزمور يعبر كاتب المزمور عن ثقته ِ في الله ، وعن التزامه بتحمل المسؤولية عن حياته الشخصية واطاعة الله .
عندما تشعر بوقع الاخبار السيئة عليك افعل ما فعله كاتب هذا المزمور  . اخبر الله بحقيقة مشاعرك  واعلن ثقتك في حكمته ِ وتوقيته ِ ، وأعد تأكيد عهدك معه ُ انك ستتبعه ُ وتسير معه على الدوام .


----------



## fauzi (6 مايو 2015)

2167 - إن الذين يستطيعون ان يحبوا أعدائهم هم ثوار ٌ حقا ً ، وقد اخذوا عزيمة ً وقوة ً كبيرة من الله الذي يعطي معونة ً حقيقية حتى نقدر ان نفعل مثل هذا العمل ، فالرب يسوع هو وحده مصدر القوة . طالب ٌ جامعي اسمه يعقوب اصبح ثائرا ً من هذا النوع وذلك بالرغم من رغباته الشخصية . فذات يوم صلى يعقوب طالبا ً ان يوفقه الله الى عمل ٍ يخدمه ُ به ِ ، وقد اتصل بعدة مؤسسات الا انه لم يلقى تجاوبا ً ، حتى اضطر اخيرا ً الى قبول اي عمل ٍ يُتاح له ، فانتهى به المطاف الى العمل سائقا ً لحافلة ٍ عمومية في مدينة ٍ كبيرة . ودأبت عصابة ٌ من  ابناء الشارع   في ركوب حافلته  في كل يوم بغير ان يدفعوا الاجرة مهددين ومتوعدين ، حتى انهم يوما ً ما اخرجوه خارج الحافلة واوسعوه ضربا ً حتى هوى صريعا ً على الرصيف وهو فاقد ٌ وعيه ُ . وفي المستشفى شعر يعقوب بالغيظ والمرارة ِ اتجاههم واتجاه الله ، فقد كان طريح الفراش متألما ً من آثار الضرب الشديد ، فاشتكى قائلا ً :
يا رب لقد صليت ُ طالبا ً خدمة ً فكان كل ما اعطيتني اياه عملا ً شاقا ً وضربا ً مبرحا ً ، فانا اليوم متعب ٌ جدا ً ولا اقوى على الحراك ، وانت الى الآن صامت ٌ ولا تبدي نحوي اي اهتمام ، فماذا فعلت ُ أنا حتى يحصل لي كل ما حصل ، فانا لم اطلب اكثر من اخدمك ؟
من ثم اشتكى يعقوب على افراد العصابة فالقي القبض عليهم ، وقد استجوبتهم الشرطة الى ان اعترفوا انهم هم الفعلة ، فذنبتهم الشرطة وحولتهم الى المحكمة للحكم عليهم ، ولكن اثناء المحاكمة اخذ الله يُحل محل استياء يعقوب ومرارته وحقده على هؤلاء العصابة بالمحبة ِ والشفقة ِ عليهم . ولما نطق القاضي بالحكم طلب يعقوب الاذن بأن يشاركهم في مدة العقوبة في السجن ، فذُهل القاضي واعلن ان لا سابقة من هذا النوع . فاجاب يعقوب : بلى ، ثم اوضح ان المسيح قد جاء الى ارضنا ومات على الصليب لاجل عالم ٍ مذنب . رفض القاضي طلب يعقوب ولكنه سمح له بأن يزور الشبان في سجنهم ، وهكذا كان ، إذ أخذ يعقوب يزورهم من حين ٍ الى آخر حتى اقبل معظمهم الى المسيح يسوع وقبلوه مخلّصا ً لهم .
ان نحب صديقا ً أمر ٌ طبيعي أما ان نحب عدوا ً فأمر ٌ مسيحي يحتاج الى قوة الله وعونه . نعم فنحن نحتاج الى فرح الله في حياتنا وقوته حتى نعيش في هذا العالم الشائك .


----------



## fauzi (8 مايو 2015)

2168 - كم من المرات اردنا ان نقحم انفسنا بما لا يعنينا . وكم من الامور التي كنا نلوم الله عليها لجهلنا بها . إن الله يحمل في فكره الخطة الكبيرة  الكاملة لنا . وهو الذي يقول لنا في الوقت المناسب ماذا نفعل وليس قبل ذلك . علينا ان نثق في الله أكثر ، عالمين ان كل ما يفعله ُ فهو للخير دائما ً ، وهو في كل الاحوال عادل ٌ لا جور فيه ، ومن ثم ينبغي ان نمارس هذا الكلام عمليا ً في حياتنا طالبين من الله الحق والرحمة والايمان ومعونة الروح القدس حتى لا نشك في صلاح الله وجوده ، فلا نضيّع حياتنا ونحن في دوامة هذا السؤال القاتل الذي يسلبنا فرح ولذة التمتع بالله :
 لماذا تفعل هكذا يا رب ؟


----------



## fauzi (10 مايو 2015)

2169 - احيانا ما ان نمد ارجلنا لنخطو الطريق امامنا حتى تواجهنا العقبات . عقبات ٌ عالية ، عاتية مثل الجبل  . كيف نخطو ونسير والجبل يقف في وجوهنا ؟ نحاول ان نتقدم فتُصدم اقدامنا وتتعثر ونسقط او نضطر للتراجع . ونسأل الله في حيرة ٍ وتعجب : كيف يا رب ، لماذا يا رب تضع الجبل في طريقنا ؟ واحيانا ً ما ان نسير المسيرة  حتى نجد الضباب يتكاثف ويتكاثر حولنا . عيوننا لا ترى ، ايادينا لا ترى وسط الضباب ، اقدامنا تتجمد خوفا ً . نحاول في يأس ٍ أن نتقدم فنسقط في حفرة أو نُصدم في صخرة . ونسأل الله في حيرة ٍ وتعجب : كيف يا رب ، لماذا يا رب تغلف طريقنا بالضباب ؟ الله يصنع ذلك ليجعلنا نحصل على اختبارات رائعة نحتاج اليها في حياتنا . الله يصنع ذلك ليوفر لنا نعمة ً خاصة لا نحصل عليها بدون الجبل والضباب . في وسط آلامه ومعاناته ووخز الشوكة في جسده  صرخ بولس للرب . صرخ اليه مرة واثنتين وثلاث مرات ولم يستجب لطلبته الرب برفع الشوكة ، لكنه اعطاه ما هو اعظم من الراحة من الشوكة ، اعطاه نعمة ً وافرة ً تكفيه ، اعطاه قوة ً في ضعفه ، قوة ً أقوى من آلام الشوكة وحدة وخزها . احيانا ً نجد العقبات ترتفع في الطريق ، نجد الجبل الشامخ يسد علينا الطريق . ويتعثر سيرنا وتتجمد خطواتنا ويتوقف تقدمنا ونمونا ونضجنا  .  ونصرخ ونصلي ونطلب من الله ان يزيل العقبات وأن يحرك الجبل من امامنا . لكننا نسمع صوته ينبهنا ويقول لنا ، يقول لنا ان العقبات والجبل وسائل التقدم والنمو . وسائل اعدها خصيصا ً لنا لنتقدم في حياتنا وننمو ونكبر وننضج . بها يوفر لنا  الاعتماد الكامل عليه والتسليم التام له والصبر والتأني والاحتمال . كنا نطلب منه ان يدخلنا  مدرسة الصبر وهذه العقبات المدخل اليها . طلبنا منه ان نتعلم الاعتماد عليه والتسليم لمشيئته ، وها هو يعلمنا ذلك . العقبات التي يضعها الله امامك ، الجبل الذي يقطع عليك الطريق  ، الضباب الذي يمنع عنك الرؤيا ، السحاب الذي يظلم امامك الطريق  هو السبيل لتتقدم وتتقوى لتعتمد عليه ، لتنمو . وانت حين تتقوى تستطيع ان تطأ العقبات وتقفز فوق الجبال . وحين تعتمد عليه وتسلّم له تسير في وادي ظلال الموت باقدام ٍ ثابتة . تلك العقبات وانت تواجهها معه تتضائل وتصغر وتصبح حصى ً تحت قدميك . تلك الغيوم والسحب والضباب يصفو ويخف ويصبح نورا ً يقود سبيلك . قل مع بولس الرسول : " أَسْتَطِيعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي يُقَوِّينِي. " ( فيلبي 4 : 13 )  قل مع اشعياء النبي  قول الرب له : " فِي يَوْمِ الْخَلاَصِ أَعَنْتُكَ  ... قَائِلاً  .... لِلَّذِينَ فِي الظَّلاَمِ : اظْهَرُوا. عَلَى الطُّرُقِ يَرْعَوْنَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْهِضَابِ مَرْعَاهُمْ ." ( اشعياء 49 : 8 ، 9  ) .


----------



## fauzi (11 مايو 2015)

2170 - ان اردت ان تعيد تأكيد محبتك لاحد ابنائك أو لشريك حياتك أو لأحد اصدقائك فهنالك العديد من الطرق والاساليب للقيام بذلك . فيمكنك على سبيل المثال ان تقدم لهذا الشخص هدية او ان تضمه الى صدرك أو تقضي معه بعض الوقت أو ان تقول له احبك . ورغم ان الكثيرين ينطقون بهذه الكلمات بسهولة الا ان اعمالهم وتصرفاتهم لا تعكس حقيقة ذلك . يسرد المزمور 136 العديد من الطرق التي استخدمها الله لاظهار محبته ِ لشعبه ِ . اقرأ هذه القائمة الشاملة واحمد اباك السماوي على محبته ِ لك 
المزمور 136 : 1 -  9  و 24 – 26 
1. إحمدوا الرب لأنه صالح . إلى الأبد رحمته .
2. إحمدوا إله الآلهة . إلى الأبد رحمته.
3. إحمدوا رب الأرباب. إلى الأبد رحمته.
4. إحمدوا صانع العجائب العظيمة وحده. إلى الأبد رحمته ،
5. صانع السماوات بفهم. إلى الأبد رحمته .
6. باسط الأرض على المياه . إلى الأبد رحمته .
7. صانع الأنوار العظيمة . إلى الأبد رحمته .
8. صانع الشمس لحكم النهار . إلى الأبد رحمته .
9. صانع القمر والنجوم لحكم الليل . إلى الأبد رحمته .
....
.
.
24. خلصنا من خصومنا. إلى الأبد رحمته.
25. يعطي كل إنسان خبزه. إلى الأبد رحمته.
26. إحمدوا إله السماوات إلى الأبد رحمته. 


تتكرر في المزمور 136 عبارة ( الى الابد رحمته ُ ) ست وعشرون مرة بواقع مرة ٍ واحدة ٍ في كل آية . ولعل هذا المزمور كان يُقرأ بالتتابع بحيث يردد  الجمهور هذه الكلمات معا ً بعد كل جملة ٍ يقولها القائد . وما من شك ٍ ان هذا التكرار يجعل هذه الرسالة الهامة ترسخ في الاذهان : الله يحبنا ، 
وهذه المحبة لا تموت ولا تتوقف ولا تضعف ولا تفتر ولا تنضب بل هي تدوم وتستمر الى الابد . فقد فعل الله لاجلنا اكثر بكثير ٍ مما نستحق . فقد خلقنا ووهبنا الحياة لنتمتع بها وحررنا من الخطية من خلال المسيح . لكنه لم يكتفي بذلك بل قام بتدوينه ِ والتعبير عنه بالكلمات .
لا تقلق ابدا ً من انقطاع محبة الله لك ، وإن شككت يوما ً في ذلك فما عليك سوى ان تقرأ المزمور 136


----------



## fauzi (12 مايو 2015)

2171 - لا أحد  في مركز ٍ افضل من مركز المؤمن الذي هو من اولاد الله بحيث يكون له موقف ٌ ايجابي عندما يتقدم في السن ،  فالعجز الجسدي قد يعيقك عن  القفز بالمظلة  من طائرة ولكن هناك اعمال ٌ شجاعة ذات قيمة ٍ فضلى تستطيع ان تنجزها . وما من بطولة جسدية اشرف من الحفاظ على قوة الايمان عند فناء قوة الجسد . لا شيء اكرم  واعظم من ان تثق بالرب عندما يقول الآخرون : إن الله قد تركه ُ .. تأكد أن امانة الرب دائما ً لك ، بل ان مراحمه ُ من اجلك هي جديدة ٌ في كل يوم ٍ تُشرق الشمس به . ولا شيء نحتاج اليه اكثر من إخبار الجيل المقبل بقوة الله وامانته . هناك صعوبات ٌ كثيرة تواجهنا إذ نتقدم في السن ، لكن من يقدر ان يبتهج بالحياة اكثر من هؤلاء الذي يعرفون من اختبارهم ان الرب أمين ، والذين عندهم التأكيد منه ان الافضل هو امامهم وليس ورائهم . لهذا يقول إرميا :
 مراثي إرميا 3 
21 أُرَدِّدُ هذَا فِي قَلْبِي ، مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ أَرْجُو:
22 إِنَّهُ مِنْ إِحْسَانَاتِ الرَّبِّ أَنَّنَا لَمْ نَفْنَ ، لأَنَّ مَرَاحِمَهُ لاَ تَزُولُ .
23 هِيَ جَدِيدَةٌ فِي كُلِّ صَبَاحٍ. كَثِيرَةٌ أَمَانَتُكَ .
24 نَصِيبِي هُوَ الرَّبُّ، قَالَتْ نَفْسِي، مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ أَرْجُوهُ .

فيما يتراكم عدد السنين تتضاعف امانة الله لك .


----------



## fauzi (13 مايو 2015)

2172 - طُلب من فنان  مسيحي ان يرسم مشهد الصليب عندما كان الرب يسوع المسيح معلقا ً عليه . وبعد فترة ٍ وجيزة جاء الفنان باللوحة وإذ بها سوداء وخلف ذلك السواد يظهر ظل صليب ٍ بعيد ٍ جدا ً غير واضح المعالم مطلقا ً ولا يُرى الا اذا دققنا جيدا ً في الصورة . تعجب الجميع من هذه الصورة التي لا تحتوي شيئا ً غير سواد ٍ شديد . فسأل احدهم الفنان قائلا ً :
 لقد طلبنا ان ترسم لنا مشهد الصليب وليس لوحة ً سوداء لا يوجد فيها صليب ولكن ظل الصليب . انصحك قراءة النص الكتابي الذي يتحدث عن الصليب لمعرفة كيف ترسم المشهد تماما ً  . 
اجابه الفنان : 
لقد قرأت هذا النص مرارا ً عديدة ، وفي كل مرة ٍ اريد  ان ارسم هذا المشهد العظيم لا استطيع الا  ان ارسم  نفس اللوحة ِ هذه . حاولت ُ كثيرا ً ان اجد فكرة ً أخرى لدي ولكني فشلت .
اجابه ذلك الشخص :
لا بد انك لا تعي ولا تفهم تلك القصة . 
عندها اجابه الفنان : 
لا يا سيدي ، فأنا اعرف القصة جيدا ً واعي تماما ً ما تحمل ، فهي التي تُعلن لنا محبة الله لجنسنا البشري . ولكني أرى ايضا ً في هذه المشهد بشاعة وشناعة الخطية وغضب الله على تلك الخطية التي فعلتها أنا . فالله نفسه لما اراد ان يُعلن غضبه ُ على الخطية أظلمت الشمس وصار سواد ٌ رهيب يلف الأرض ، لذلك عندما ارسم هذا المشهد لا استطيع الا ان ارسم مشهد الطبيعة نفسها التي حجبت بها الشمس نورها ، لأن الله نفسه يعلن عن غضبه الشديد على الخطية . فهذا السبب الذي دفعني  لارسم هذه اللوحة مرات ٍ عديدة ، فلا احد يدري كم هو غضب الله على الخطية وكرهه لها الا الله وحده . لذلك لا استطيع انا ان ارسم مشهدا ً آخر غير السواد الذي اجتاح الطبيعة عندما ظهر سخط الله على خطايا البشرية . 
شخص َ ذلك الذي طلب اللوحة وقال : 
بالحقيقة أجبت ، فلا احد يعلم غضب الله على الخطية الا الله وحده . 
قد لا تعرف تماما ً حجم غضب الله على الخطية وكم هو يُبغضها . ولكن دعني اذكر على مسمعك هذه الآية المشهورة في الكتاب المقدس التي تقول : 
" لأَنَّ أُجْرَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ مَوْتٌ " ( رومية 6 : 23 )  والموت يعني الانفصال عن الله ، وهذا العقاب الذي سيحل بكل من يصنع الخطية ولا يتوب  . فالله يكره الخطية ولكنه بنفس الوقت يحب الخاطئ ويشفق عليه ، لذا اقتص من الرب يسوع المسيح ثمن خطايانا على الصليب حتى لا نرى غضب الله على تلك الخطية . 
هل تريد ان ترى غضب الله على الخطية  أم نعمته ُ التي تخلّص الخاطئ ؟


----------



## fauzi (15 مايو 2015)

2173 - روى احدهم قائلا ً : في شبابي صليت يوما ً الى الله ان يستخدمني لاقدم بشارة الخلاص ليسوع المسيح . وجائت فرصتي في ذات المساء عندما كنت عائدا ً الى منزلي بالحافلة  . فعند المحطة صعد زميلي في المدرسة وجلس على الكرسي الخالي بجواري ، ثم سألني : هل انت متأكد من خلاصك ؟ كنت ُ مندهشا ً وسعيدا ً في ذات الوقت من اجل الفرصة . واجبته ان حياتي الابدية مضمونة ٌ في الله . 
لسنا جميعنا كارزين وواعظين مشهورين ولكن الله يستطيع ان يستخدم كلامنا لتغيير الآخرين . إن الله يعطينا الفرص لكي نشارك الآخرين بالاخبار السارة ، ومسؤوليتنا هي ان نشاركهم رجائنا . بامكان الله ان يخلّص البشر بدون مساعدتي او مساعدتك ، ولكن في معظم الاحوال يستخدم الله أناسا ً مثلنا لكي يقدم رسالته ُ. 
فكر في من هم حولك ويحتاجون ان يسمعوا رسالة الخلاص .


----------



## fauzi (17 مايو 2015)

2174 - تكفي ابتسامة واحدة لتقديم الترحيب ، وطوبى لصاحب هذه الابتسامة . تكفي لحظة واحدة ليكون المرء بركة للغير ، وطوبى لمن يخصص هذه اللحظة . تكفي فرحة واحدة لرفع روح الانسان ، وطوبى لمن يعطي هذه الفرحة


----------



## fauzi (18 مايو 2015)

2175 - إن المسيح يسوع لم يأتي ليكون اعظم معلّم ٍ عرفه العالم رغم انه كذلك . وهو لم يأتي لكي يكون مثالا ً اخلاقيا ً عاليا ً رغم انه قام بذلك ، لكنه جاء الى العالم لكي يخلّص الخطاة . هذه هي الحقيقة الراسخة التي نبّر عليها بولس لتلميذه ِ الشاب تيموثاوس 
اذا كنت تدرك أنك خاطئ  فتعال حالا ً الى المسيح لأنه جاء من أجلك ورسم لك معالم طريق الخلاص التي طالما بحثت عنها . تعال اليه الآن وقبل فوات الأوان .


----------



## fauzi (21 مايو 2015)

2176 - لعلك لاحظت كيف يمكن لشيء ٍ مثل المال ان يزرع خصومة ً بين المؤمنين بسهولة ، لكن لا ينبغي ان يكون الأمر هكذا لهذا سوف نبين كيف ان طريقة تعاملنا مع المال تعكس نضجنا الروحي . وهذا لا يعني ان الاشخاص الذين يعيشون في فقر ٍ مادي يعانون افلاسا ً روحيا ً . ففي ضوء مبادئ الاقتصاد الالهي فإن الله صاحب الجلال لا يهتم بما لديك بقدر ِ ما يهتم بطريقة استخدامك له 
" فَمَتَى صَنَعْتَ صَدَقَةً فَلاَ تُصَوِّتْ قُدَّامَكَ بِالْبُوقِ، كَمَا يَفْعَلُ الْمُرَاؤُونَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي الأَزِقَّةِ، لِكَيْ يُمَجَّدُوا مِنَ النَّاسِ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ  "  ( متى 6 : 2 ) 
فعلى سبيل المثال : اذا اعلن راعي كنيستك عن وجود حاجة ٍ مالية ما في الكنيسة ، فوقف احد الاشخاص وقدم مبلغا ً كبيرا ً من المال أمام الجميع ونال الاعجاب والتقدير من الناس فقد استوفى اجره ُ منهم . فقد صار الجميع يعرفون كرمه ُ وسخائه ُ وحب العطاء لديه . وإن كان هناك خدام ٌ للرب يشجعون الناس على العطاء بهذه الطريقة الاستعراضية فإن لوما ً كبيرا ً يقع عليهم لانهم يحرمون هؤلاء الاشخاص من المكافئات السماوية . فإن كان الناس لا يعرفون الحق ويتصرفون بجهالة فينبغي لخدام الرب ان يعلّموهم ما تقوله كلمة الرب بهذا الخصوص . فالله القدير يوصينا بأن لا نصنع صدقاتنا امام الناس  لئلا نضيّع المكافئات التي اعدها لنا . ونقرأ في انجيل متى 6 : 3 
" وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَنَعْتَ صَدَقَةً فَلاَ تُعَرِّفْ شِمَالَكَ مَا تَفْعَلُ يَمِينُكَ "  
اذن فالرب يقول لك : أعط ِ  دون ان تذيع الخبر على الملأ . ويكمل السيد المسيح في  متى 6 : 4 
" لِكَيْ تَكُونَ صَدَقَتُكَ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ هُوَ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً. " 
فعندما نعطي يجب علينا ان نتجنب التباهي بذلك . ويخبرنا الرسول بولس في رسالته ِ الثانية الى اهل كورنثوس 9 : 7 
" كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا يَنْوِي بِقَلْبِه ِ، لَيْسَ عَنْ حُزْنٍ أَوِ اضْطِرَار ٍ." 
فلا يجدر بنا ان نعطي الله المنعم عن اضطرار ٍ لأنه لا يرضى بذلك . فعندما نعطي عن اضطرار ٍ من المؤكد ان قلوبنا ستكون حزينة ً جدا ً . لهذا يجب  علينا ان نعرف ان الرب الأله لا يقدّر اي شيء ٍ نقدمه له عن اضطرارٍ أو حزن . فمن الافضل ان لا نعطي على ان نعطي بهذه الطريقة . ومن الافضل ان يظن الناس انك بخيل ٌ او اناني على ان تعطي الله المنعم عن حزن ٍ أو اضطرار .
 فالرسول بولس يقول لنا :
 " كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا يَنْوِي بِقَلْبِهِ ، لَيْسَ عَنْ حُزْنٍ أَوِ اضْطِرَارٍ. لأَنَّ الْمُعْطِيَ الْمَسْرُورَ يُحِبُّهُ اللهُ " 
لذلك اعطي الله العلي كل ما يمكنك ان تعطيه بسرور ، أما اذا اردت ان تعطي وانت غير مسرور فمن الافضل ان تحتفظ بما لديك لأن الله تبارك اسمه لا يريده ولا يحتاج اليه . وهذا يعني ان العطاء هو أمر ٌ شخصي ٌ بينك وبين الله العلي ، وهو ايضا ً  شيء ٌ نقوم به لا بدافع الرغبة  في  الحصول على المديح والثناء  من الناس ولا بدافع رؤية نظرات الاعجاب في عيون الآخرين بل بدافع محبتنا لله الحي . وباختصار ٍ شديد : لنعطي ببساطة قلب ٍ وبسرور وليس بدافع التباهي امام الآخرين  بل بدافع محبتنا للرب  .


----------



## fauzi (22 مايو 2015)

2177 - كن مثابرا ً في دراستك لكلمة الرب . فليس هناك اي عذر ٍ مقبول لأي خادم ٍ أو مؤمن لا يهتم بدراسة كلمة الله . لا نفع  من قراءة فصل ٍ من الكتاب المقدس وأنت في سريرك ، ولا فائدة من القيام بذلك اثناء تناولك لوجبة الافطار قبل ذهابك الى عملك او جامعتك ، فمن المؤكد انك لا تستطيع دراسة الرياضيات او العلوم بهذه الطريقة ، وكلمة الله تستحق منا كل جهد ووقت ، ومهما فعلنا فلن نفي كلمة الله حقها .


----------



## fauzi (23 مايو 2015)

2178 - البشرية تئن . من ينكر ذلك ؟ انها مثل انسان تائه يخشى ان يقابل احدا ً مع ان هذه الواحد قد يساعده في معرفة الطريق ، وهو يجري في كل اتجاه حتى يلهث فيقف محاولا ً استرداد انفاسه . وعندما  ينوي أن يعاود الجري يكون قد نسي ما يبحث عنه أو بالاحرى يتذكر انه لا يعرف الى اين سيذهب أو كيف ،  فيخرج ما لديه من اجهزة ٍ حديثة  طالبا ً معونتها أو قل حمايتها له ، وهي تمهد له الطريق وتقيم له البساتين لكنها لا تعطيه الطاقة اللازمة للجري ولا تحدد له الهدف الذي يستحق أن يجري لاجله . فكيف يجري ؟ ويكتشف ان اجهزته الحديثة قد فعلت له اشياء مفيدة ونافعة ولكنها لم تفعل فيه ِ شيئا ً واحدا ً مفيدا ً . أعطته وسائل الراحة ولم تعطه ِ سر السعادة . ملئت فراغ بيته  ِ ولم تملأ فراغ حياته ، ولذلك فهو يظل تائها ً رغم ان في يده ِ بوصلة وفي جيبه ثمن طائرة ، ورغم ان اسمه مشهورٌ  ومعروف ٌ في معظم الاوساط . ومن هنا فليس عجيبا ً او غريبا ً ان نسمع معظم المشاهير والاثرياء وهم يعترفون بكل ما في الاعتراف من مرارة بان كل ما استأثروا به وامتلكوه لم يمنحهم اي نوع ٍ من السعادة  ِ أو الطمأنينة بل على العكس من ذلك فقد عكس لهم الحجم الهائل لتعاستهم لانهم لم يجدوا شماعة ً واحدة يعلّقون عليها تعاستهم . 
إن البشرية تئن . من ينكر ذلك ؟ ولكن هل ادركنا سبب انينها ؟ انه البعد عن الله 
وداعا ً ايها العالم وداعا ً . اني لا اريد منك شيئا ً لان الرب أعز لي منك ومن كل ما فيك . نفسي شبعانة ٌ بمن صُلب لأجلي ، وفيه وحده ُ أجد كل كفايتي  .


----------



## fauzi (24 مايو 2015)

2179 - كلنا نعرف قصة الشاب الغني الذي أتى  ليسأل الرب يسوع عن طريقة إتّباعه . والذي كان يُعيق علاقة هذا الشاب بالله هو المال . وطلب منه يسوع ان ينفصل عن غناه ويتبعه ُ ، ولكن الشاب مضى حزينا ً لأنه كان عبدا ً لغنى ً فاحش . انت وأنا نسمع هذا الكلام اليوم ونشكر الله اننا لسنا اصحاب اموال ولا اغنياء ، ولكن مهلا ً فلكلام المسيح ابعاد ٌ أخرى غير المال الحرفي . صحيح ٌ ان المال قد يقف عائقا ً بين الانسان والله تعالى حين يجعله ُ الانسان معتمده ُ ومتكله ُ ، ولكن يمكن للفقير مثل الغني أن يجد له معتمدات ٌ مشابهة ، وهذه قد تُغنيه عن إتّباع المسيح . لا بل  ان كل ما يشعرنا بالكفاية عن المسيح يُصبح  معثرة في طريق إتّباعه . ربما انت غني ٌ بعقائدك التي ورثتها ، أو غني ٌ  بمعلوماتك وعلمك .  ما الذي  يمنعك حتى الآن من التوبة واتّباع المسيح في قلبك ؟   إن أنت لم تقدّر المسيح حق قدره  ِ لن تتنازل عما عندك لاجله ، وإن انت لم تعرفه ُ حق المعرفة قد تبقى ممتلكاتك المادية أو العقلية أو المعنوية أثمن لك منه وتُغنيك عنه ُ . اصلي ان لا نسمح لأي شيء ان يقف بينا  وبين إتّباعنا لشخصه ِ بالكامل . لدينا فكرة ٌ سائدة اليوم وهي مغلوطة  ِ أن المال يشتري كل شيء . كتب أحدهم الكلمات التالية ويحق بنا أن نتأمل فيها :
المال يشتري سريرا ً ولكنه لا يشتري النوم . قد يشتري المال الطعام لكنه لا يشتري الشهية .  المال يشتري الدواء لكنه لا يبتاع الصحة . والمال يشتري بيتا ً لكنه لا يشتري الوطن . يشتري المال ماسة ً ولا يشتري المحبة . واخيرا ً قد يشتري المال مقعدا ً في الكنيسة  ولكنه لا يشتري الخلاص .
لقد دعا يسوع هذا الشاب ان يتخلص من كل ما يقف بينه ُ وبين الله ، ولو تبع يسوع لعرف ان يسوع صالح ٌ لأنه الله ، فما هو موقفك من المال اليوم ؟


----------



## fauzi (27 مايو 2015)

2180 - ليس من المدهش ان ترى فريقا ً رابحا ً يحتفل بفوزه وانتصاره ، فهذا حق ٌ لجميع الفائزين . لكن بعض المعجبين لا يحبون الفرق الرابحة التي تتمادى في احتفالها بالنصر ، فهم يعرفون انه ينبغي احترام الخاسر حتى لو كانت الفجوة بين الرابح والخاسر كبيرة ً بالفعل . كما انهم يأملون ان تنقلب الامور رأسا ً على عقب في احد الأيام . يتحدث الاصحاح السابع عشر من سفر الامثال بطريقة ٍ غير مباشرة عن الرابحين والخاسرين  . وهو يتحدث بصورة ٍ خاصة ٍ  عن الاشخاص الذين يسخرون من الاشخاص الأقل منهم حظا ً أي من الخاسرين 
سفر الامثال 17 

1. لقمة يابسة مع الطمأنينة، ولا بيت ولائم مع خصام.
2. العبد العاقل يسود الابن المعتوه، ويقاسم الإخوة أملاكهم.
3. البوتقة تمتحن الفضة والذهب، والرب يمتحن جميع القلوب.
4. يصغي الشرير إلى كلام الإثم، والكذاب إلى كلام الخبث.
5. المستهزئ بالفقير يستهين بخالقه، ومن يفرح بالنكبة لا عذر له.
6. بنو البنين إكليل جدودهم، وفخر البنين آباؤهم.
7. الكلام المأثور لا يليق بالجاهل، ولا كلام الكذب بالأمير.
8. الرشوة حجر سخر للراشي، فأينما يرسله ينجح.
9. من يستر الأخطاء يحبه الناس، ومن يردد ذكرها يفرق الأصحاب.
10. التأنيب يؤثر في الفهيم، أكثر من مئة جلدة في البليد.
11. المتمرد لا يطلب غير السوء، فيضربه ملاك لا يرحم.
12. صادف دبة فقدت أولادها، ولا بليدا كله حماقة.
13. من جازى عن الخير سوءا، فلن يخرج السوء من بيته.
14. يبتدئ النزاع كمياه تنفجر. فانظر في أمره قبل أن يحتدم
15. تبرئة المجرم وتجريم البريء، كلاهما يمقتهما الرب.
16. لماذا المال في يد البليد؟ أيقتني الحكمة ولا فهم له؟
17. الصديق يحب في كل وقت، والأخ يولد ليوم الضيق.
18. الناقص الفهم يعقد صفقة، ويصير كفيلا بحضور شاهد.
19. من يحب المعصية يحب الخصام ومن يعل بابه يجلب عليه الهدم.
20. المراوغ لا يجد خيرا، والكذاب يقع في السوء.
21. من يلد بليدا فلحسرته، ومن يلد جاهلا لا يفرح.
22. فرح القلب دواء شاف، وكآبة الروح تيبس العظام.
23. يرتشي الشرير في الخفية، وغايته تحويل مجرى العدل.
24. الفهيم يرى الحكمة مجرى العدل. أما البليد فعيناه بعيدتان منها.
25. الابن البليد كدر لأبيه، ومرارة للتي ولدته.
26. معاقبة الصديق لا تجوز، وضرب الشرفاء ينافي العدل.
27. صاحب المعرفة يضبط كلامه، وصاحب الفهم وقور الروح.
28. يصمت البليد فتحسبه حكيما، ومن ضم شفتيه تحسبه فهيما

منذ القديم والانسان يهزأ من الاشخاص الذين هم  أقل حظا ً من غيرهم . ولا بد للاشخاص الأقل حظا ً أن يتوقعوا من الآخرين أن يسخروا منهم أو أن يستغلوهم ولا سيما الفقراء والاطفال  وكبار السن . إن من يسخرون من الضعفاء بدافع شعورهم بأنهم أكثر قوة ً  أو أوفر نجاحا ً من الاشخاص الأقل حظا ً منهم . لكن السخرية من الفقراء والمساكين تعني السخرية من الله الذي خلقهم ( المستهزئ بالفقير يستهين بخالقه، ومن يفرح بالنكبة لا عذر له.)  . وما ينطبق على هؤلاء ينطبق ايضا ً على الضعفاء والمضطهدين  .
في المرة القادمة التي تلحظ فيها نفسك تحتقر الآخرين توقف عن ذلك على الفور وفكر بمن خلقهم .


----------



## fauzi (29 مايو 2015)

2181 - تعال نقول لله بصوت ٍ مرتفع :
يا رب أريد ان أرجع اليك فانتشلني مما أنا فيه ، واجذبني اليك مرة ً أخرى . لقد فقدت حياتي حينما فقدتك . فقدت لذتي وسعادتي واصبحت حياتي بلا طعم . لست ُ ارجو فقط  ان تغفر لي خطيتي وانما اريد ان تنزع من قلبي كل محبة ٍ للخطية على الاطلاق . لا استطيع ان ارجع اليك ومحبة الخطية في قلبي ، فماذا أفعل ؟ هل انتظر ان تزول محبة الخطية من قلبي ثم ارجع اليك ؟ بينما لا يمكن أن اتخلص منها الا بك ، فأنا آتيك بخطيتي كما أنا وانت الذي تنزعها مني  . لو كنت ُ أقدر ان اترك محبة الخطية لرجعت ُ اليك من زمان ، فخلصني انت منها لتقودني في موكب نصرتك . إنزع محبتها من قلبي  وانزع سيطرتها من ارادتي . انضح علي َّ بزوفاك فاطهر ، واغسلني فابيض اكثر من الثلج . كما أعطيتني يا رب الوصية أعطني القوة لتنفيذها والعمل بها . أعترف يا رب انني انصاع لمشيئة آثامي وكأنها طاغية يتهددني ويتوعدني إن عصيت . بكل الصدق اقول لك يا رب : انني لا أقدر باقصى قواي أن افارق خطاياي بمجهودي وحدي  ، ولا أقدر ان اتوب التوبة الحقيقية التي لا رجعة بعدها . يا الهي يا رب القوات هلم ّ وخلصني . 
ارجو ان تكون هذه صلاتك وليبارك الرب حياتك .


----------



## fauzi (1 يونيو 2015)

2182 - ان الكتاب المقدس لا يخلصنا فقط من جانب انه يجعلنا ننتقل من الموت الى الحياة وننال الحياة الابدية ونصبح اولادا ً لله بل هو ايضا ً يخلصنا في هذا الزمان الحاضر من الشر المحيط بنا حيث يمكننا من النمو والتحرر اثناء عيشنا على هذه الارض ، ودراسة كلمة الله هي العون الوحيد لنا  هنا
فهي القادرة ان تجعلنا حكماء  لبلوغ الخلاص عن طريق الايمان في المسيح يسوع . كما ان كلمة الله تمنحنا الحكمة التي تجعلنا نعرف كيف نعيش  هنا على هذه الارض . كما ان  كلمة الله تجهزنا وتمدنا بما نحتاج اليه للقيام بكل عمل ٍ صالح . ان مصدرنا ومعيننا هو الكتاب المقدس الذي يلبي كل احتياجاتنا . فحينما يدخل الكتاب المقدس الى عمق حياتنا فانه يفعل ما تعجز عنه الكتب الاخرى لانه هو كلمة الله حقا ً . من المهم جدا ً  ان تؤمن بالكتاب المقدس . لا يوجد امتياز اعظم من ان يكون لنا اخبار مباشرة من الله نفسه ، ولا تنسى ان نعمة الروح القدس موجودة لك وهي لازمة وضرورية لجعل الكلمة نافعة  ، ولكي تعطيها سلطانا ً على نفوسنا . نعم للكلمة سلطان على الضمير الذي يشعر بها ولا يستطيع ان ينكر حقيقتها  إن الكلمة ستخبرك  بالحق من جهة نفسك ، لكنها ستخبرك بالحق ايضا ً عن اله المحبة الذي بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي يمكّن الخطاة امثالي وامثالك أن يكونوا معه وأن يعرفوه بعمق ٍ ومن صميم القلب ، وأن يعرفوه بالحق وأن يتمتعوا به الى الابد كما يتمتعون به الآن .


----------



## fauzi (3 يونيو 2015)

2183 - كم هو عظيم  وبما لا يقاس السبب الذي للمسيحيين  الحقيقيين كي يتصرفوا بضمير ٍ صالح وأمانة ٍ في عملهم  . انهم يجاهدون ويتعبون لا لما يريده من البشر أو ليفرحوا بما انجزوا بل لاجل ان يُمدحوا من الخالق عز وجل ومن فاديهم المحب  ، ومن اجل شمل الجنس البشري بهذه البركة . لقد خلق الله الانسان بعقله وبجسده ِ  هذا كي يقوم   بشكل ٍ افضل عندما يكون منشغلا بمساع ٍ مثمرة . إن للمؤمن مكافآت عندما يقف امام كرسي المسيح ليجازي كل واحد ٍ منا حسب عمله ٍ الذي فعله ُ . 
دعنا نعمل الامور الموكلة الينا بأمانة حتى متى جاء السيد نسمع منه كلمات المدح قائلا ً : 
"  نِعِمَّا أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ وَالأَمِينُ! كُنْتَ أَمِينًا فِي الْقَلِيلِ فَأُقِيمُكَ عَلَى الْكَثِيرِ. اُدْخُلْ إِلَى فَرَحِ سَيِّدِكَ. " ( متى 25 : 21 ) . 
إن العمل الذي نقوم به هنا ينعكس على مكافآتنا التي سنأخذها في السماء .


----------



## fauzi (4 يونيو 2015)

2184 - يبدو ان الاشخاص الكسالى لن يبدأوا بتحمل مسؤولياتهم أبدا ً ويبدوا ان الذين قد بدأو بالفعل لن ينتهوا منها ابدا ً ، فهم يماطلون ويتركون  الاشياء الى اللحظة الاخيرة . فهم يفضلون مشاهدة البرامج التلفزيونية او الاستماع الى البرامج الاذاعية عوضا ً عن القيام باعمالهم . من المؤكد انك تعرف هذا النوع من الاشخاص وربما انك عانيت من اشخاص كهؤلاء في حياتك . اقرأ الاصحاح 26  من سفر الامثال وابحث عن آيات ٍ عن الكسل . حاول ان تعرف الجوانب التي يمكنك ان تستفيد منها في العمل الجاد في حياتك  الشخصية 

امثال 26 
1. كالثلج في الصيف والمطر في الحصاد ،هكذا المجد لمن كان بليدا .
2. كالعصفور النازح واليمامة في طيرانها، هكذا اللعنة من غير سبب.
3. السوط للفرس واللجام للحمار، وأما العصا فلظهر البليد.
4. لا تجاوب البليد بمثل حماقته لئلا تكون في مستواه.
5. جاوب البليد بمثل حماقته لئلا يحسب نفسه حكيما.
6. من يرسل كلاما مع البليد، كمن يقطع رجليه ويركب الخطر.
7. ساقا المخلع تتهدلان، وكذلك المثل في فم البليد.
8. إعطاء البليد كرامة كسقوط حجر في رجمة.
9. كالشوك في يد السكران، هكذا المثل في فم البليد.
10. من يستأجر أي عابر سبيل كرام بالقوس يطعن كل إنسان.
11. يعود البليد إلى حماقته ، كما يعود الكلب إلى قيئه.
12. أرأيت حكيما في عيني نفسه؟ الأمل في البليد ولا الأمل فيه.
13. البطال يقول ليبرر نفسه: ((في الطريق والشوارع أسد!))
14. الباب يدور على محوره مثلما البطال على فراشه،
15. البطال يغمس يده في صحنه، ويتعبه أن يعيدها إلى فمه.
16. البطال يرى نفسه حكيما أكثر من سبعة يحسنون الجدال.
17. من تداخل بتهمة لا تعنيه كمن يمسك كلبا عابرا بأذنيه
18. من يمكر بصديقه ويقول: ((أنا أمزح))،
19. كمجنون يرمي نارا وسهاما وموتا
20. بانقطاع الحطب تنطفئ النار، وبزوال النمام يهدأ الخصام.
21. الفحم للجمر والحطب للنار، والمخاصم لإثارة التهم.
22. كلمات النمام كطعام شهي ينزل إلى أعماق البطن.
23. الكلام المعسول مع النية السيئة، غشاء من تبر على إناء من خزف.
24. المبغض يراوغ بكلامه، وفي قلبه يضمر المكر.
25. إذا تعطف بكلامه فلا تصدقه، ففي قلبه عيوب لا تحصى.
26. مهما أخفى بغضه بخبث افتضح شره أمام الناس.
27. من يحفر هوة يسقط فيها، ومن يدحرج حجرا يرجع عليه.
28. لسان الكذب يودي بصاحبه والفم المتملق يجلب الخراب.

يستطيع الشخص الذي لا يريد ان يعمل ان يجد اي مبرر ٍ لتفادي القيام باي مجهود ٍ بدني . لكن التاثير السلبي للكسل لا يقتصر على عدم اتمام العمل المطلوب فحسب ، فكلما قل عملك قلت رغبتك في العمل واصبحت كسولا ً اكثر فاكثر ولا بد للآخرين ان ينجزوا الاعمال التي تركتها ورائك الا اذا كنت تعيش وتعمل وحيدا ً . اذا كنت تعاني من مشكلة الكسل في اي جانب ٍ من جوانب حياتك عليك بتطبيق الخطوات الثلاث التالية :
اولا : حدد المسؤوليات التي تتجنبها عادة ً واحرص على القيام بها قبل غيرها 
ثانيا : حدد الاشياء التي تستمتع بها كثيرا ً واتركها حتى النهاية 
ثالثا ً : في كل مرة تشعر بها برغبتك في التكاسل قم بخطوة ٍ واحدة ٍ صغيرة ٍ اتجاه ما عليك القيام به ثم قم بخطوة ٍ صغيرة ٍ اخرى .. وهكذا 
اذا كانت تجربة الكسل تلاحقك بصورة ٍ مستمرة ضع اهدافا ً بسيطة ً وواقعية ً لنفسك وحدد الخطوات اللازمة للوصول الى كل هدف واتبع هذه الخطوات خطوة ً تلو الاخرى . واثناء قيامك بذلك اطلب من الله ان يمدك بالقوة ويعطيك روح المثابرة


----------



## fauzi (5 يونيو 2015)

الله مهيب ٌ ومرتفع ٌ اسمه ُ ، يجب ان نخافه وننحني له ، ولكن في نفس الوقت فإن معونتنا من عنده ِ . لذلك هل رفعت رأسك الى فوق ٍ  اليوم طالبا ً منه العون ؟


----------



## fauzi (6 يونيو 2015)

لقد عيننا الله لنكون شهوده الأمناء على الارض ، ونعمل حسب الأمانة التي اوكلها لنا . هل تحب ان تكون انت هذا الشخص الأمين الذي يشهد  لله ؟ 
"  وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُودًا فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ " ( اعمال الرسل 1 : 8 )


----------



## sandymena31 (9 يونيو 2015)

ربنا يزيد و يبارك


----------



## fauzi (9 يونيو 2015)

sandymena31 قال:


> ربنا يزيد و يبارك



الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fauzi (9 يونيو 2015)

إن الله عندما يدعونا لخدمته يوفر لنا دائما ً كل ما يلزم لتلك الخدمة .


----------



## fauzi (9 يونيو 2015)

ينبغي ان تُصبح كلمة الله جزءا ً لا يتجزأ منا . لا ينبغي على اي  شخص ٍ ان يعظ بكلمة الرب إن لم يكن قلبه ُ متشبعا ً بها ، وإن لم يكن يؤمن بكل ما يقول ، فمنبر الوعظ ليس مكانا ً للخطابات الطنانة والرنانة بل هو مكان ٌ لاعلان كلمة الله للناس .


----------



## fauzi (10 يونيو 2015)

2185 - ما هي صورة الانسان اليوم ؟ انه انسان جائع ٌ رغم شبعه المادي . عار ٍ رغم كثرة ثيابه . بماذا نستتر وقد لفتنا الخطية من كل جانب ؟ نعم كلنا ضللنا وابتعدنا عن الله إن لم يكن بافعالنا فبمواقفنا وبكلامنا . كفانا ضلالا ً ولنلبي دعوة المسيح . الدعوة لك ، هي  دعوة لكي تمتع بالخلاص الذي اعده الرب . دعوة لكي تتمتع براحة الضمير ، وفوق كل شيء بالشبع الحقيقي . تعال ولا تعتذر ، تعال ولا تؤجل . اقترب منه واطرق بابه وقل له : استرني ، اخلقني من جديد . جمّلني واقبلني  .


----------



## fauzi (11 يونيو 2015)

2186 - القلب الفرح يجعل الوجه طليقا ً وبكآبة القلب تنسحق الروح 
افرح بالرب وليكن فرح الرب قوتك 
ابتهج تهلل لأنه عن يمينك فلا تتزعزع 
ادعوه فهو قريب . 
مُد يدك لينبوع الارتواء يسوع المسيح  . 
اشبع بحضوره ِ . تلذذ بسكناه في قلبك .
ليمتلئ لسان حالك بتسبيح الله العلي القدير


----------



## fauzi (13 يونيو 2015)

2187 - من المؤكد ان الذين يسيرون وراء الشيطان ستكون أبديتهم البائسة في الجحيم ، واولئك الذين يسيرون وراء المسيح ستكون أبديتهم السعيدة في السماء  . اذن لماذا لا يؤمن جميع الذين يسمعون الانجيل بالمسيح المخلّص ؟ 
جواب رقم 1 : ينظر البعض الى المسيحية فيرى ان التزاماتها ليست ضرورية . فمن الذي يحتاج ان يعيش شريفا ً شجاعا ً بين الناس ؟ يقينا ً في كل عصر ٍ وفي كل بلد ٍ كان فيها من الابطال ما كان ، أما الرب يسوع فهو الذي ينفرد عن كل ابطال كل الارض بشجاعته ِ المطلقة سواء أمام الناس او امام الشيطان ، فهو الذي لم يرتجف عندما التقى باعدائه ، وهو الذي احتمل بصبر ٍ كامل شتائمهم وقسوتهم ، وهو الذي لم يرهب الصليب بل احتمل آلامه ُ في صمت . فهل كان في حاجة لأن  يحتمل كل هذا ، اللهم الا لأنه كان يحبنا ؟ وكذلك ماذا نرى في شعبه ِ المؤمنين باسمه الذين تزودوا بروحه ِ يسلكون في اثر خطواته متشبهين بسيدهم في صور الاستشهاد المرير ، ومن الذي الزمهم الا حبهم له .
جواب رقم 2 : يرفض البعض المسيحية لانه يظن انها ستجعله بائسا ً شقيا ً ، وهؤلاء قد وصلوا الى القرار بحكم زمالتهم لعينة ٍ ضعيفة ٍ من المسيحيين . وحتى لو فرضنا صحة هذا الزعم فايهما أفضل : هل الافضل ان تكون تعسا ً شقيا ً هنا وسعيدا ً فرحا هناك أم ان تكون سعيدا ً فرحا هنا وتعسا ً شقيا ً هناك ؟ وحقيقة الامر أن المسيحي الحقيقي هو الشخص السعيد هنا في هذه الارض وذلك لاسباب ٍ جوهرية ٍ منها : انه يعرف ان خطاياه مغفورة ، ومنها انه في سلام ٍ مع الله ، ومنها أيضا ً ان له امتياز خدمة الرب اما الخاطئ فليس له الا بعض التمتعات بالخطية ، وحتى هذه التمتعات هي موقوتة ٌ بحياته ِ القصيرة على الأرض  ، فهو يتمتع بالعالم الحاضر ولكنه يرهب ملاقاة الله في العالم الآتي .
الجواب رقم 3 : يرفض البعض أن يكون مسيحيا ً خوفا ً من أنه يصير مسيحيا ً ثم يسقط ثانية ً في الخطية . مثل هؤلاء يغلقون الباب على انفسهم ويهلكون  مع ان المسيح يقدر ان يخلّصهم ويقدر أن يحفظهم من السقوط .
الجواب رقم 4 : يرفضون المسيحية خوفا ً من تهكم الناس عليهم . وهل من الممكن ان نفلت من تهكم الناس وسخريتهم أيا ً كان حالنا ؟ ايهما تفضل : هل تفضل سخرية الناس بك هنا في هذا العمر القصير ثم يعقبها مدح الله لنا في الابد الطويل ، أم تفضل مديح الناس هنا وسخرية الله لك في الأبد ؟
الجواب رقم 5 : يظن البعض ان المسيحية هي للذين على فراش الموت ، وهذا ايضا ً قول ٌ حق لان الجميع اموات ٌ بالخطية وحكم الموت قد صدر على الجميع وما زمن الحياة سوى بخار ٌ يظهر قليلا ً ثم يضمحل . فلماذا لا ننتهز الفرصة  ونصير مسيحيين حقيقيين ؟ ان السبب الحقيقي في أن الناس لا يقبلون المسيحية هو انهم لا يؤمنون بجهنم النار ، وإن آمنوا بها فلا يؤمنون بأن خطاياهم ستؤدي بهم الى تلك النار والا لسارعوا بقبول الخلاص المقدم مجانا ً في انجيل المسيح .


----------



## fauzi (14 يونيو 2015)

هدئ يا رب امواج الحياة . ابكم الريح والعواصف الهائجة ، وأعطنا آذانا ً صاغية لهمساتك ، فتحيا نفوسنا .


----------



## fauzi (16 يونيو 2015)

2188 - هل تريد حقا ً أن تتمتع بغِنى المسيح ؟ لا تأتي اليه مثل الفريسي الذي تحدث عن فضائله ِ وسموه ِ  عن غيره  ، بل تعال كالعشار الذي قرع صدره ُ شاعرا ً باحتياجه وعدم استحقاقه واعترف امام الله وقال :
" ارْحَمْنِي ، أَنَا الْخَاطِئَ . " ( لوقا 18 : 13 ) 
اكشف له عن مرضك فيمتعك بلمساته ِ الشافية . أظهر له كل قيودك وهو سيحررك منها، لتذهب معه من مجد ِ  الى مجد . تعال اليه الآن لا تُخفي عنه أحمالك . ضعها بكاملها عند قدميه وسيريحك منها . هو الطبيب الحقيقي الذي أخذ اسقامنا وحمل أمراضنا لكي يمتعنا بشفائه ِ المؤكد وراحته ِ العظمى وسلامه ِ الكامل . هو الطبيب الحقيقي الذي يستطيع كل شيء ولا يعسر عليه ِ أمر . هو يريد أن يكون طبيبك الخاص ، وهذا هو شرطه : أن تقبل خلاصه ُ مجانا ً ،  فهل تأتي ؟


----------



## fauzi (19 يونيو 2015)

2189 - الصلاة هي اتصال ٌشخصي محض بين الانسان  و الله . فنحن لا نصلي لكي نُظهر تقوانا للناس ، او لكي نُسمعهم اقوالنا ، بل هي اتصال ٌ شخصي بالله تعالى ، هي خلجات قلب الانسان الذي عرف الله وتعلق قلبُه به . هذه الخلجات الداخلية التي قد يعبّر عنها بالشفاه او بدون شفاه . فالاخرس قد يصلي افضل من الذي يتكلم . والصلاة ليست واجبا ً يفرضه دين او شريعة بحسب الانجيل ، بل هي رغبة قلب العابد بتسيح خالقه ِ او شكره أو بالتضرع اليه أو سواه . كما ان الصلاة ليست وضعا ً جسديا ً معينا ً نوجد فيه والا لما استطاع المقعدون ان يصلوا . بل الصلاة هي انفتاح النفس من الداخل على خالقها والتعبد له  بلغة ٍ قد يفهمها الآخرون  وقد لا يفهمونها ، حتى قد يصلي الواحد بدموعه ِ ليس الا . هي لقاء بين ابن وأبيه ، فيها يضع الابن ُ نفسه طوع  أمر  أبيه .


----------



## fauzi (20 يونيو 2015)

2190 - لوقا 10 : 38 – 42 
38 وَفِيمَا هُمْ سَائِرُونَ دَخَلَ قَرْيَةً، فَقَبِلَتْهُ امْرَأَةٌ اسْمُهَا مَرْثَا فِي بَيْتِهَا.
39 وَكَانَتْ لِهذِهِ أُخْتٌ تُدْعَى مَرْيَمَ ، الَّتِي جَلَسَتْ عِنْدَ قَدَمَيْ يَسُوعَ وَكَانَتْ تَسْمَعُ كَلاَمَهُ.
40 وَأَمَّا مَرْثَا فَكَانَتْ مُرْتَبِكَةً فِي خِدْمَةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ . فَوَقَفَتْ وَقَالَتْ: «يَا رَبُّ، أَمَا تُبَالِي بِأَنَّ أُخْتِي قَدْ تَرَكَتْنِي أَخْدُمُ وَحْدِي؟ فَقُلْ لَهَا أَنْ تُعِينَنِي!»
41 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَها: «مَرْثَا، مَرْثَا، أَنْتِ تَهْتَمِّينَ وَتَضْطَرِبِينَ لأَجْلِ أُمُورٍ كَثِيرَةٍ،
42 وَلكِنَّ الْحَاجَةَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ. فَاخْتَارَتْ مَرْيَمُ النَّصِيبَ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي لَنْ يُنْزَعَ مِنْهَا».

ما هي الانطباعات الاولى والغير قابلة للتغيير عن شخصيتي مريم ومرثا ؟ 
لست أعلم لماذا ولكننا  كبشر ميالون الى حفظ الانطباع الأول عن الناس عادة ً . فإن قابلت انسانا ً أحببته وترك لديك انطباعا ايجابيا ً غالبا ما ستتذكره به . والشيء ذاته ينطبق على شخصيات الكتاب المقدس . فانت وانا عندما نقرأ  عن سيرهم يتركون لدينا انطباعات معينة ، ولكن غالبا ً ما نحفظ عنهم انطباعا ً واحدا ً يصعب احيانا ً أن نغيره . والانطباع الذي تتركه قصة مريم ومرثا هي ان مريم كانت تحب الجلوس عند قدمي المسيح ، بينما مرثا اختها صاحبة المنزل كانت امرأة مرتبكة ومضطربة ، أو اذا شئت امرأة مشغولة أكثر من اللزوم . لكن هذا لا يعني مطلقا ً انها لم تتحلى بصفات نبيلة تُحمد عليها . فهي امرأة  مضيافة ، فقد استقبلت المسيح في بيتها واعدت له الطعام . وهي امرأة صريحة لم تُبق ِ مشاعرها السلبية تجاه اختها دفينة في قلبها تؤلمها وتنغص عليها يومها ، بل حملتها ونقلتها الى المسيح . وهي امرأة نشيطة لم تعتد الكسل ، وهذا يعني ان منزلها كان نظيفا ً لم تستح ِ أن تدعو الناس اليه ، وانها كانت دائمة الحركة فيه . 
اما سلبياتها أونقاط ضعفها فهي قصر نظرها المعنوي . فانت يا مرثا وقد استقبلت ِ المسيح  في بيتك ، ايهما كان اهم ان تقدمي  انت له الطعام أو تأخذي منه طعام الحياة ؟ هل كان هو  في حاجة اشد  الى الطعام الجسدي من حاجتك انت ِ الى كلام الله  ، الى الطعام الروحي ؟ هي قصيرة النظر لانها نظرت حاجته ولكنها لم تر احتياجها هي الاشد . ثانيا ً اولوياتها مغلوطة . صحيح ان خدمة المسيح امر مهم ، ولكن سماع كلامه اهم . ومرثا وقعت فريسة للشفقة على الذات . يبدو ذلك حين قالت للرب / اما تبالي بأن اختي قد تركتني اخدم وحدي فقل لها ان تعينني . واخيرا ً وللاسباب السالفة الذكر كلها وصل بها الحد الى اتهام المسيح بأنه لا يبالي ، ففي رأيها كان يجب ان يقول لاختها مريم ان تقوم وتساعدها ، ولانه لم يقل ذلك فهو غير مبالي . 
ما أود ان اقوله في هذا المجال  بالذات ، إن الواحد منا عندما يخطئ في اولوياته ، او عندما يقع فرسية للشفقة على الذات ، او عندما يوصف بقصر البصر أو ضعف البصيرة ، تراه لسبب او لآخر يحوّل اللوم الى الله تعالى ، لا يبحث عن الاخطاء والضعفات التي فيه انما يظن ويتهم الله سبحانه بانه لا يبالي كما فعلت مرثا بالمسيح . 
ليس القصد ان اركز حديثي في اغتياب مرثا ، فهي كما قلت اتصفت بصفات تُحمد عليها ، ولكنها لم تخل ُ مثلنا من الضعفات . لكن لنفكر قليلا ً في اختها مريم . كما يبدو كانت  مريم اصغر سنا ً ، فمرثا صاحبة البيت ، ويمكن اتهامها بالقاء كل المسؤولية على مرثا . ولكن هذا الاتهام لا يثبت كثيرا ً عندما نكتشف ان مريم بعكس اختها عرفت الاولويات كما قال المسيح عنها : الحاجة الى واحد ، ومريم اختارت النصيب الصالح الذي لن يُنزع منها . اي ان مريم بجلوسها عند قدمي المسيح لسماع كلامه لم تكن تتهرب من مسؤوليات الحياة اليومية من كنس وطهي وتنظيف وسواه ، انما لكل شيء تحت الشمس وقت . وعندما حضر المسيح الى المنزل فقد كل شيء وكل مسؤولية اخرى اهميتها امامه . اذا ً يمكن القول ان صفة مريم الرئيسية انها قدّرت المسيح حق قدرهِ ، واستفادت من الفرصة الذهبية المتاحة لها لسماع كلام النعمة الخارج من فمه . 
ليعيننا الله حتى  نعرف اولويتنا ولا نقدم اهتمامات الجسد الفانية على اهتمامات النفس الخالدة ، حتى يكون لنا الطوبى كما كان لمريم اذ قال المسيح عنها انها اختارت النصيب الصالح الذي لا يُنزع منها . فهل اخترت انت ايضا ً هذا النصيب ؟ هل المسيح نصيبنا . هو الواحد الاوحد الذي نحن بحاجة اليه .
هذه قصة مريم ومرثا ، لا بل هذه هي قصة البشرية التي انقسمت الى فريقين ، واحد احب المسيح حتى فضّله ُ عن أكله ِ وشربه ِ ، وآخر رأى في الحياة الوظيفة والمسؤوليات وارتبك باعماله الكثيرة فغاب عنه المسيح  ولم يبق له مكان ٌ تقريبا ً في حياته ِ . في أي فريق  أنت ؟


----------



## fauzi (21 يونيو 2015)

2191 - المسيح لم يفرض يوما ً نفسه على أحد وهو لن يفرض نفسه عليك . ولكن إن أنت رفضته تتحمل النتائج ، ولست اعني انه سيعاقبك ، بل انت تعاقب نفسك لأنك تحرمها خلاصها وراحة ضميرها .

 دين المسيح لا يحارب حتى الذين يعارضونه . فلم يكن يوما ً دين القوة والاجبار ولا التهديد ولا الوعيد ، هو دين الفرصة الثانية التي يهبها المسيح ، هو دين الغفران المقدم مجانا ً لكل من يقبله .

اتّباع المسيح يجب ان يحتل المركز الاول في حياتنا وكل شيء عداه ثانوي . ولكن طبعا ً توجد كلفة لاتبّاع المسيح لا يجب التغافل عنها . مصيبتنا اننا متعلقون كثيرا بحياتنا هنا على الارض فصارت قيمتها كلها ارضية تُقاس بالاموال والنجاح والشهرة ، علما ً ان كل هذه  للفناء . ليس ان المسيح يدعو الى حياة  الزهد والتمسك ، انما بيت القصيد أن تكون رغبة قلبنا  وهدفنا الاسمى اتّباعه وعمل مشيئته .


----------



## fauzi (23 يونيو 2015)

2192 - إن أعظم صفة مؤلمة تلتصق بالمؤمن ، هي ان يكون ذا قلب بارد . انها لطمة مميتة لكل ما يتصل بخدمة الرب ، فهي ترطّب الهمم وتجفف النشاط وتعيق سير الامور جميعا ً . وبرودة القلب مرض يتعرض له المؤمنون فيصيب الغالبية العظمى منهم في فترة ٍ معينة من فترات الحياة الروحية ، والبعض منهم ينقِهون فيستعيدون قواهم ، والبعض يلازمهم المرض فيظل الفرد منهم يعاني مدى الحياة نوعا ً مزمنا ً من انواع هذا الداء  - فتراهم ويا للاسف – يسيرون الهوينا مترنحين . فاعمالهم يعوزها النشاط ، كما أن كلماتهم رخوة لا قوة فيها ...
وقد يحدث أحيانا ً أن ينتشر المرض بشكل وبائي فتعاني منه جماعات باكملها في وقت واحد .
إن برودة القلب مرض تسهُل العدوى به ، ومن الوسائل التي ينتقل بها من  المريض الى  السليم مصاحبة المؤمنين الفاترين ومخالطة أهل العالم . هذا ومن الميسور ايقاف سريان العدوى من هذا المرض الوبيل في ادوارها الأولى ، ولكن اذا أستُهين به يصبح مزمنا ً وشفاؤه متعذرا ً إن لم يكن مستحيلا ً ، وعلى أولئك الذين يشعرون بأن العدوى اصابتهم ، أن يطلبوا العزلة في مخادعهم وهناك يعترفون اعترافا ً كاملا ً بحالتهم أمام الرب ثم يسألونه وهو الذي يفحص القلوب ، ان يضع اصبعه على موضع الداء ، وأن يريهم من أية  جهة اصابتهم العدوى ..
فإن كانت معاملاتهم مع الله تتسم بالأمانة وكذلك بالنسبة للخطية أو الخطايا التي كانت السبب في ابتعاد القلب عن الله الحي ، فسوف يشفي الرب منكسري القلب فيعطيهم قلبا ً كاملا ً ليطلبوه به ، كذلك يهبهم قلبا ً صادقا ً ليقتربوا به اليه ، وقلبا ً ممتلئا ً بالمحبة الطاهرة ، ليخدموه به ، وهكذا يصبحون ويصيرون في حرارة الروح ..


----------



## fauzi (24 يونيو 2015)

2193  - الصلاة تكرم الله . انها صرخة الانسان الضعيف الجاهل المحتاج ، والله يُسَر حينما  يرانا نصلي . الصلاة سلاح قوي ، وكنز لا ينقص ، ومنجم لا يفرغ ، ونبع ٌ لا ينضب ، وسماء لا تتلبد بالغيوم ، او تتأثر بالعواصف ، انها أصل وأساس كل البركات . إن قانون السماء الذي لا يمكن ان يتغير هو : أسالوا تعطوا ، وبدون السؤال لا يمكن الحصول على شيء . الشك يرى الصعوبات أما الايمان فيرى الطريق . الشك يحدّق الليل ، اما الايمان فيرى النهار . الشك يخاف أن يخطو خطوة ، أما الايمان فيحلّق في الاعالي ، الشك يتسائل : من يصدّق هذا ؟ فيجيب الإيمان : انا .
إن العبرة بالصلاة ليست بكثرة كلماتها ، ولا بفصاحة الفاظها ، ولا بعذوبة نغماتها ، ولا بقوة منطقها ، ولكن المعوّل  في الصلاة على قوة الايمان الصادرة عنه .


----------



## fauzi (24 يونيو 2015)

2194 - نعلم اننا قد  بوركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح ( افسس 1 : 3 ) ولكن الله لا يباركنا في الامور الروحية فقط بل في الامور الزمنية . الله يريد أن يباركك ويريد ان يفعل الخير لك . لا تضع حدود وقيود للرب فهو يود ان تثق فيه وأن تعطيه فرصة بايمانك ليعمل بحسب غناه في المجد . وحاشا لله ان يخزي طلب الايمان أو يرفض اجابة سؤل ِ قلب مؤمن  . قد نتردد في طلب الاحتياجات المادية من الله ونقول انه لا علاقة له بالمال ، ولكن هل يوجد مكان أفضل نسأل المال منه سوى من عند الله ؟ لا يمكن لله أن يقول : أنت أخطأت الحساب وطلبت أكثر من اللازم وصعّبت السؤال وصعدت الى مستوى عال ٍ  جدا ً ، فانزل قليلا ً وخفف من مقياس رجائك . كلا ، لا يمكن لله أن يقول لنا هذا . لربما نحن فقراء لأننا لا نعرف ماذا نطلب من الله . نحن لنا نصيب روحي  عظيم في المسيح ، لماذا لا نطالب الله فيه بالايمان ؟ تأكد ان الايمان الذي يستند على الله الحي ويثق فيه تماما ً هو الايمان الذي يحبه تعالى ويؤدي الى خدمته ومدحه من كل القلب . النصيب هو لنا لأن المسيح وفّره لنا . الله يريد أن يباركنا اليوم وما أروع هذا !


----------



## fauzi (27 يونيو 2015)

2195 - جعل الله هبة الخلاص سهلة وميسورة لدرجة أن العالم كله لو اراد أن يؤمن لما وجد أمامه أي معطّل . فربما لا يقدر الأعرج ان يزور المرضى ، ولكنه يقدر أن يؤمن ، والأصم ، يقدر أن يؤمن ، ومن على فراش الموت ، قطعا ً لا يقدر ان يفعل اي شيء ، ولكنه يقدر أن يؤمن . فقد جعل الله الخلاص  سهلا ً وبسيطا ً ليقدر الصغير والكبير ، المتعلم ومن لم يتعلم ، الغني والفقير ، الكل يقدرون أن يؤمنوا ... 
حاول أحد السائحين مع مجموعة من الزملاء ان يتسلقوا قمة أعلى جبل في صحراء نيفادا . وبعد مشقات عنيفة ، وصلوا القمة في النفس الأخير ، وهناك لدهشتهم وجدوا عددا ً كبيرا ً من السيارات الكبيرة ( شاحنات ) في القمة واقفة ، وبالسؤال عن طريقة وصول هذه السيارات علموا بوجود طريق معبّد سهل يوصل الى القمة – طريق ليست به ادنى مشقة . هكذا السماء لها طريقها السهل الذي عبّده ُ المسيح بدمه ِ ، ولكن الناس يختارون الطريق الشاق غير المأمون  ..


----------



## fauzi (28 يونيو 2015)

2196 - هل تحتاج الى رحمة ؟ هل تحتاج الى يد العون ؟ اذا كان الجواب نعم ، فاذهب الى يسوع فهو موجود ٌ في السماء لأجلك . هل تشعر بالوحدة ؟ اذهب اليه . هل تخسر في معركة الحياة ؟ تعال اليه . هل يوجد تجربة تتصارع معها  يوميا ً  ولا تنتصر ؟ اذهب اليه . هل تحتاج الى حكمة على مفترقات طرق الحياة ؟ اذهب اليه . هل حياتك تمتلئ بالاحزان ؟ تعال اليه . إنه رئيس كهنتنا المقام من بين  الأموات ، وهو حي  .


----------



## fauzi (29 يونيو 2015)

2197 - يا ليت عيوننا تبقى شاخصة ً الى الله الحي وحده وليس الى الانسان . ولننتظر الرب ونصبر له دائما ً . واذا احترنا في أي شيء فلنعرض الأمر عليه فورا ً ، واذا كنا في احتياج الى معرفة الطريق التي يجب ان نسلك فيها فلنتذكر قوله : أنا هو الطريق .. ولنقتف ِ أثر خطواته فيجعل كل شيء أمامنا واضحا ً وساطعا ً وثابتا ً فلا نجد ظلمة ولا حيرة ولا  إرتيابا ً إذا تبعناه ، لأن الذي يتبعه لا يمشي في الظلمة . وبدلا ً من اجهاد عقولنا وكد نفوسنا بخصوص ما يجب ان نعمله يجب علينا شيء واحد وهو الا نفعل شيئا ً بل ننتظر الرب  . هذا هو سر السلام والهناء . ارجو أن تختبر هذه البركة عمليا ً لأنها حقيقة واقعية يجب ان نعرفها لا كمجرد نظرية نتكلم عنها من بعيد . وليجعلها الرب من نصيبك لتختبرها في هذه الحياة . ولإلهنا العظيم كل  الحمد على الدوام  .


----------



## fauzi (30 يونيو 2015)

2198 - صدق من قال : 
إن الانسان لو سكن السماء بدون الله لحوّلها جحيما ً ، وأما لو سكن الله الأرض لجعلها نعيما ً . واليوم يعيش الناس الى حد ٍ ما ، جهنم مؤقتة ونعيما ً مؤقتا ً هنا على الأرض .

اقوال مأثورة :
إن في المسيحية قوة ً لن توجد في سواها . إن كل ديانات العالم تستطيع بمقتضى ناموس الذهن وناموس الله أن تميز الفرق بين الشر والخير ، ولكنها تعجز ان تصيّر الشرير َ صالحا ً . أما المسيحية الصحيحة فإنها تمتاز عن غيرها بما فيها من القوة الالهية التي تستطيع أن تغيّر الخاطئ  الأثيم وتجعله ُ خليقة ً جديدة . إن انجيل ربنا يسوع المسيح ليس مجرد قوانين ومبادئ ونظريات يقبلها العقل البشري ، ولكنه قوة الله للخلاص لكل من يؤمن ... 

زار رجل ٌ مرة ً مستشفى المجانين فتحدث اليه أحد المرضى هناك قائلا ً : ايها الشاب الزائر ، هل شكرت الله مرة ً على سلامة عقلك ؟ فاجاب الشاب مندهشا ً : كلا – فقال له المجنون : اذا ... اشكر الله يا عزيزي لأني انا قد فقدت ُ عقلي ... 
قال أحد المؤمنين : لي واعظ ٌ أحببته فوق كل الوعاظ الذين على الأرض : عصفوري الصغير الذي يبشّر في كل يوم ببزوغ فجر ٍِ يوم  جديد . اضع له الفتات على عتب الشباك فأراه يقفز نحو الخبز ويلتقط منه ما يشبعه ، ثم يطير الى شجرة قريبة . يرفع صوته مرنما ً شاديا ً ، شاكرا ً الله ، ثم يضم رأسه وجناحيه مستسلما ً لنوم هنيء في سلام ودِعة ، تاركا ً الغد يهتم بنفسه .. فهل تتعظ ؟ ..
الواعظ الذي يمنح الحياة هو رجل الله الذي يعطش قلبه دائما ً لله  ، والذي تتبع الله نفسه باجتهاد ، والذي تتجه عينه الى الله ، والذي فيه وعن طريق قوة روح الله الجسد والعالم يُصلبان ، والذي خدمته فيضان كريم لنهر يمنح حياة . والوعظ الذي يمنح الحياة يكلّف الواعظ كثيرا ً : الموت للذات ، الصلب للعالم ، التمخض في نفسه . والخدمة المصلوبة لا تأتي إلا عن طريق شخص ٍ مصلوب  ..


----------



## fauzi (1 يوليو 2015)

2199 - يا من أقعدك المرض عن الحركة ، يا من طرقت َ كل ابواب الطب المختلفة ولم تنجح ، يا من أقفل ابليس على فكرك كل ابواب النجاة ، اعلم انه لم يزل هناك باب ٌ آخر ، انه باب قلب المسيح . انا لا أعرف خُطته لحياتك ، ولا أضمن لك الشفاء ، ولا أستطيع أن ازوّدك بالمال من أجل العلاج ، ولكن أؤكد ُ لك بحسب حق كلمة الله ، الكتاب المقدس ، انه حي ٌّ يسمع الصلاة ، صلاة الإيمان .


----------



## fauzi (3 يوليو 2015)

2200 - " هَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ " ( متى 28 : 20 ) 
" هَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ " قد لا نراه دوما ً أو نتحقق من وجودنا في حضرته . أو قد نعتبر أنفسنا في ساعات الحزن الخانق أننا مهجورون . ولكن كل هذا لا يغير حقيقة الأمر الواقع انه معنا ، قريبٌ منا
" كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ " . هو معنا في الشتاء في أيام الألم المرض والتجربة والارتباك ، كما في الأيام التي يكون القلب فيها ممتلئا ً بالغبطة مثلما تمتلئ الغابة بالأغاني في أيام الربيع . قد يمتنع عنا المحب والصاحب أما هو فإنه يمشي بجانبنا في النار والأنهار وأمام الأسود 
" إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ " وليس اليوم أو غدا ً فقط ...
لا تترك مخدع الصلاة مع بداية كل يوم جديد . وتذكر انك دائما ً في حضرة الله كلما بدأت عملا ً جديدا ً أو تهيأت لسفر لأي مكان أو تجهزت للقاء صديق . تدرّب على محادثة الرب واتكل على روح الله وستشعر انه معك كل الأيام والى انقضاء الدهر ..


----------



## fauzi (4 يوليو 2015)

إن حياتك بدون المسيح تبدو مثل مركب تتقاذفك امواج الحياة العاتية .. من هموم ومشاكل لن تقوى عليها بمفردك .. الرب يراك ويعلم جيدا ً كل ما يربكك وينتظر منك فقط ان ترفع عينيك اليه .. فهل تصرخ له  قائلا ً 
" يَا رَبُّ، نَجِّنِي " ( متى 14 : 30 )


----------



## fauzi (5 يوليو 2015)

2201 - يسوع لا يكره الخاطئ ، انه يكره الخطية ، انه يمقت الإثم ، ولكنه لا يكره الأثيم ، انه يكره الشر ولكن قلبه يذوب عطفا ً على الشرير .. مهما كانت خطاياكم ، لا تجعلوها حاجزا ً بينه وبينكم ، تعالوا اليه كما انتم ، واثقين في حبه وعطفه .. الى الصليب ايها المتعب الثقيل الحمل ، عند اقدامه اطرح كل خطاياك واتعابك ، فقد حملها عنك من وضع نفسه فداء ً عنك .. الى الصليب ، فهو الوسيلة التي اتخذها رب ُّ المجد لفدائك وخلاصك وغفران خطاياك ..


----------



## fauzi (6 يوليو 2015)

2202 - أي نوع من التربة أنت ؟ هل أنت تربة خصبة أم جافة أم شائكة أم صخرية متحجرة ؟

متى 13 : 1 – 8 
1 فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ خَرَجَ يَسُوعُ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ وَجَلَسَ عِنْدَ الْبَحْرِ،
2 فَاجْتَمَعَ إِلَيْهِ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، حَتَّى إِنَّهُ دَخَلَ السَّفِينَةَ وَجَلَسَ. وَالْجَمْعُ كُلُّهُ وَقَفَ عَلَى الشَّاطِئِ.
3 فَكَلَّمَهُمْ كَثِيرًا بِأَمْثَال قَائِلاً: «هُوَذَا الزَّارِعُ قَدْ خَرَجَ لِيَزْرَعَ،
4 وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَزْرَعُ سَقَطَ بَعْضٌ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ، فَجَاءَتِ الطُّيُورُ وَأَكَلَتْهُ.
5 وَسَقَطَ آخَرُ عَلَى الأَمَاكِنِ الْمُحْجِرَةِ ، حَيْثُ لَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُ تُرْبَةٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، فَنَبَتَ حَالاً إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ عُمْقُ أَرْضٍ.
6 وَلكِنْ لَمَّا أَشْرَقَتِ الشَّمْسُ احْتَرَقَ، وَإِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ أَصْلٌ جَفَّ.
7 وَسَقَطَ آخَرُ عَلَى الشَّوْكِ، فَطَلَعَ الشَّوْكُ وَخَنَقَهُ.
8 وَسَقَطَ آخَرُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ الْجَيِّدَةِ فَأَعْطَى ثَمَرًا، بَعْضٌ مِئَةً وَآخَرُ سِتِّينَ وَآخَرُ ثَلاَثِينَ.

أي نوع من التربة أنت ؟ هل سمعت   الكلمة ولكنك لم تؤمن بها ؟ أو هل استمعت الى الكلمة وفرحت بها مؤقتا ً ثم تركتها قي الظروف الحالكة ؟ أم هل انك لم تدع مجالا ً للكلمة أن تعمل في حياتك بسبب أمور العالم ؟ أرجو أن تكون تلك التربة الجيدة  وسمعت كلمة الله وفهمتها وآمنت َ بها ليكون الرب يسوع نصيب حياتك الأغلى .


----------



## fauzi (7 يوليو 2015)

2203 - إن الوقت هو مال فلا يجوز تبذيره ُ . والوقت  قوة فلا تجوز اضاعته ُ . والوقتُ  نفوذ ٌ فلا يجوز طرحه جانبا ً . والوقت ُ حياة فينبغي تقدير قيمتِه حق التقدير . والوقت لله فقد أعطانا إياه لغاية ٍ سامية يجب ُ السعي اليها . والوقت أمانة سيُعطى حساب ٌ عن كل دقيقة منه . والوقت فيه حصول الحكمة فلا عذر للجاهل آنذاك . والوقت ُ فرصة الاستعداد للعالم الأبدي فيجب أن يُفتدى لئلا يمضي الوقت ُ وتزول ُ الحياة فتدرك ُ المرء الأبدية وهو على غير استعداد ٍ لها ..


----------



## fauzi (10 يوليو 2015)

2204 رغم كل ردائتنا وعدم أمانتنا تجاه الله  الا انه : "  قَدْ ظَهَرَتْ نِعْمَةُ اللهِ الْمُخَلِّصَةُ ، لِجَمِيعِ النَّاسِ ، مُعَلِّمَةً إِيَّانَا أَنْ نُنْكِرَ الْفُجُورَ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ الْعَالَمِيَّةَ ، وَنَعِيشَ بِالتَّعَقُّلِ وَالْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى فِي الْعَالَمِ الْحَاضِرِ، مُنْتَظِرِينَ الرَّجَاءَ الْمُبَارَكَ وَظُهُورَ مَجْدِ اللهِ الْعَظِيمِ وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ " ( تيطس 2 : 11 – 13 ) 
ولكن احذر أن  : " تَسْتَهِينُ بِغِنَى لُطْفِهِ وَإِمْهَالِهِ وَطُولِ أَنَاتِهِ ، غَيْرَ عَالِمٍ أَنَّ لُطْفَ اللهِ إِنَّمَا يَقْتَادُكَ إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ ؟ " ( رومية 2 : 4 ) 
انتبه أن تضيع هذه الفرصة ربما تكون آخر فرصة !! 
[YOUTUBE]xHEptgnRseM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (11 يوليو 2015)

2205 - مهما واجهتك في الحياة ظروف عكسية تعوق أمام عينيك ما وعد الله به . لا تخف ، فإن الله قادر على تتميم مقاصده ِ  رغم محاولات العدو التي تعوق رؤية الرجاء والأمل . 
ثق في الله إذ ان الذي وعد هو أمين 
"  لنتمسك باقرار الرجاء راسخا لان الذي وعد هو امين " ( عبرانيين 10 : 23 )


----------



## fauzi (11 يوليو 2015)

2206 - هل تعرف انه توجد بعض الخطايا التي تقف في طريق البركة والطاعة الحقيقية الكاملة للرب ؟ اسمح لي أن اطرح على نفسي وعليك هذه الاسئلة الفاحصة .. وتأكد أن الإجابة عليها بصدق ستساعدنا على طاعة الرب بشكل ٍ كامل ... 
هل سامحنا كل من أخطأ الينا ؟ أم يوجد بقلوبنا حقد ٌ وعداوة ٌ وكراهية ؟ هل رفضت أن تمد َّ يدك لأخيك الذي يريد أن يصالحك ؟ هل تغضب بسرعة لأتفه الاسباب ؟ وهل تفقد التحكم في شعورك وعواطفك ؟ هل يملأ الحسد قلبك  عندما ترى الآخرين قد نجحوا فيما لم تنجح فيه أنت ؟ هل تثور لأتفه الأسباب ؟ أم أنك هادئ ٌ ساكن ٌ عذب ؟ هل تشعر لأقل سبب أن كرامتك قد أ ُهدرت .. عندما يمر الأخوة عليك ويفوتهم أن يكلّموك ؟ هل يملأ الغرور ُ قلبك عندما يعطيك الله نجاحا ً ؟ وهل تفكر كثيرا ً في نفسك ومركزك ؟ ..
هل أنت أمين ٌ في أعمالك اليومية ؟ هل تتـّبع ذلك الناموس في معاملاتك مع الآخرين " عين ٌ بعين وسن ٌبسن " أم تتـّبع ناموس المحبة ؟ هل تُمسك سيرة الآخرين ؟ هل سلبت الله ؟ هل سلبته ُ الوقت الذي كان يجب أن تستخدمه لمجد اسمه ِ ؟ أو هل سلبته المال والعشور التي كان يجب ان تقدمها له ؟ هل تنتقد الآخرين بروح العنف والقسوة ؟ أم غرضُك دائما ً مجد ُ الله ؟ هل أنت عالمي ّ ؟ هل تخطف ُ أبصارك أنوار ُ العالم ومباهجُه ومظاهر ُ هذه الحياة الفانية ؟ هل أخذت َ ما لا يحلُّّ لك ؟ ، حتى وإن كانت أشياء َ صغيرة تافهة في قيمتِها المادية ؟ .
هل تكره الآخرين ؟ هل حياتـُك منيرة يشغُّ منها نور المسيح ومحبتـُه ؟ هل تصرفاتـُك تجعل ُ العالم َ يدرك ُ تماما ً أنك لست َ منه ؟ هل أخطأت َ في حق أي شخص ولم تعترف له أو تعتذر له عما بدر منك ؟ هل رددت ما اغتصبتـَه ؟ هل يملأ القلق ُ حياتك ؟ هل تثق ُ ان الله يسد ُّ حاجاتك اليومية ؟ ما هي الأفكار ُ التي تجول ُ بخاطرك ؟ هل هي جسدية ٌ شهوانية ؟ هل أنت صادق ٌ في كل ما تقول ؟ أو تبالغ ُ كثيرا ً فتعطي الآخرين فكرة ً غير صحيحة عن الواقع ؟ . 
هل أنت واقع ٌ في خطية عدم الإيمان بالرغم من لطف الله وإحساناته لك ؟ هل ارتكبت خطية عدم الصلاة ؟ هل تصلي في كل حين كما ينبغي ؟ كم من الوقت تقضي على ركبتيك ؟ هل أهملت َ دراسة كلمة الله ؟ كم فصلا ً من الكتاب المقدس تقرأ يوميا ً ؟ هل فشلت َ في الشهادة للسيد  في حياتك والاعتراف به أمام الآخرين ؟ هل تشعرُ بمسؤولياتك إزاء َ خلاص نفوس الخطاة ؟ هل تحب النفوس َ المسكينة المستعبدة للخطية ؟ 
ارجو أن لا نحاول َ أن نخدع انفسنا وان تكون الأمانة ُ والصراحة رائدنا . تذكر ان الخطية كانت وما زالت المعطّل الأكبر للنهضة الروحية ولبركة الرب وللطاعة الكاملة أمامه . دعنا نرفع ُ قلوبنا لله في روح الخشوع ونحن نقول مع المرنم : اختبرني يا الله  واعرف قلبي .. امتحني واعرف افكاري .. وانظر إن كان في ّ طريق ٌ باطل ٌ واهدني طريقا ً أبديا ً .. ّ


----------



## fauzi (12 يوليو 2015)

2207 - كل رجال الله الذين صاروا ابطالا ً وانتصروا كانوا رجال صلاة ...
ما أقل أولئك الذين يجدون الوقت للصلاة والشركة مع الله . اننا نجد وقتا ً لكل شيء آخر ما عدا الصلاة . نجد الوقت للأكل والشرب واللبس وقراءة الجرائد اليومية والقصص ، لزيارة الاصدقاء . نعم لكل أمر ٍ تحت الشمس وقت ما عدا الصلاة . إن المسألة ليست عدم وجود الوقت ، انها مسألة عدم اهتمام . ليتنا نتعلم كيف نصلي ونجاهد ونغلب فنصير جبابرة  بأس في الصلاة .


----------



## fauzi (13 يوليو 2015)

2208 - هل تسير بخطوات متثاقلة ؟ هل تنتزع قدميك انتزاعا ً من أرض تنبت شوكا ً وحسكا ً ؟ أو بعبارة أخرى ، هل يكتنف اليأس حياتك ؟ إذا كان الجواب نعم ، فإليك هذا الشعاع الذي يخترق ظلمات اليأس ويسلّط أضواءه على الطريق المظلم فيملأه نورا ً .. وضياء .. 
إليك هذا الشعاع ممثلا ً في الوعد القائل : " يَسْتَجِبْ لَكَ الرَّبُّ فِي يَوْمِ الضِّيقِ .... لِيُرْسِلْ لَكَ عَوْنًا مِنْ قُدْسِهِ، " أوَ لم تختبر هذا بنفسك ؟ ألم تر َ أناسا ً جُرّبوا وكنت تظن أن شيئا ً لا بد أن يصيب عقولهم أو أجسادهم من شدة وطأة التجربة ؟ ولكن كما خرج يوسف من البئر الى بيت فوطيفار ، ومن السجن الى قصر فرعون هكذا انت ستخرج من ضيقك في وقت الرب . الله لا بد أن يرسل العون لأولاده ِ فيُخرجهم من تجاربهم سالمين ، عقلا ً وجسدا ً .. وإيمانا ً .. 
الله قد يسمح للعواصف أن تمر َّ بك .. ولكنه لا يسمح ُ لها أن تعصف بك ! بل في الوقت المناسب ، يُرسل لك عونك .. عندما تفتقر الى قوة ٍ أعظم من قوتك البشرية .. عندما تعوزك معونة ٌ أكبر .. عندما تحتاج الى من يقوّيك ويشدّدك .. أذكر هذا الوعد : إن الله يرسل لك عونك . وبهذه الثقة الغالبة سترفعك أجنحة الإيمان عاليا ً ، فتعبر ُ جميع المصاعب ، كما تعبر ُ النسور ُ المحلّقة في العلاء كل ما يتعذرُ عبوره على من ليس له جناحان .. 
ومهما بدت الحياة معقدة وصعبة .. ومهما سارت الأمور في اتجاه غير ما تشتهي نفوسنا .. فهي  إنما تسير جميعا ً في اتجاه ٍ واحد يلتقي عنده خيرنا ، خير كثيرا ً ما تعجز عيوننا البشرية عن رؤيته في حينه ِ .. ولكن إن عجزت العيون عن هذه الرؤية .. ففي أعماق النفس ثقة ، لا تتزعزع ، في إله ٍ ٍ محب يعتني بنا ، ويقودنا من أسفل القيد الى أعلى العرش ..


----------



## fauzi (14 يوليو 2015)

2209 - يا من اتخذت المسيح مخلصا ً شخصيا ً لحياتك ، اسمح لي أن أقول لك إنك عرضة للسقوط في الخطية ، وهذه حقيقة عليك أن تتيقن منها . ولكنك قد لا تفلت من يد الرب المؤدبة ، حماية ً لك . داود لم يفلت بخطيته من الرب الذي ساء في عينيه ما عمله الرجل الذي بحسب قلبه . ظن داود ان الأمر مغطى ، ولكنه نسي أن هناك مجموعة ً من الناس ، مثل يوآب والذين احضروا بثشبع الى القصر وغيرهم ، يعرفون عن فعلته الشنيعة . قد لا يتفوهون بشيء إلا ان الله يعرف .
لا يمكن أن تخبئ خطاياك السرية عن الله فهو يعرف كل شيء . الخطية السرية على الأرض فضيحة كبرى في السماء ، فلنحذر لحياتنا . يا ليتك تصلي مع داود نفسه الذي قال : 
"  اخْتَبِرْنِي يَا اَللهُ وَاعْرِفْ قَلْبِي. امْتَحِنِّي وَاعْرِفْ أَفْكَارِي.وَانْظُرْ إِنْ كَانَ فِيَّ طَرِيقٌ بَاطِلٌ ، وَاهْدِنِي طَرِيقًا أَبَدِيًّا. " ( مزمور 139 : 23 ، 24 )


----------



## fauzi (17 يوليو 2015)

هل يستحيل على الرب شيء ؟ طوبى لكل من يُدرّب نفسه ُ على مواجهة الصِعاب بهذا الشعار  ، انه سلاح ٌ فتاك ضد الظروف الصعبة .


----------



## fauzi (20 يوليو 2015)

2210- مَن يدافع عن مَن ؟ الإله عن الإنسان أم الإنسان عن إلهه ؟ كثيرون حملوا السيف ولا مانع من القتل بحجة الدفاع عن الدين ، وعن الله . ويا للمهزلة حين يحتاج الدين الى مدافعين  .  اي ُ دين ٍ يكون هذا ، وأي ضعف يصفه ُ وقد حل َّ به . وأي ضعف حين يقف الانسان مدافعا ً عنه  بقوة السلاح والهمجية  . أرجو أن تقودنا هذه الاسئلة للتفكير الجدي .  المسيحية بالمقابل تقدم مخلّصا ً ليس من سلطان القياصرة والأباطرة بل من سلطان الخطية ، تقدم مخلّصا ً لم يحمل سيف القتل بل حمل صليبا ً من خشب أميت عليه لكي يرفع خطية العالم . ليس أن المسيحية دين ضعف ٍ وتخاذل بل هي دين القوة الداخلية ، دين المحبة والصفح الشامل في الصليب  .


----------



## fauzi (22 يوليو 2015)

الله لا يستخدم الأقوياء لكي لا يفتخروا بأنفسهم ، بل هو يريد الأواني الضعيفة والفارغة ليجري عمله من خلالها ، ليؤكد انه هو الذي يُجري العمل وليس الآنية  .


----------



## fauzi (22 يوليو 2015)

هل أنت نور ٌ في الرب وشهادتك تسطع ُ كالفجر المنير ؟ هل تشع لتضيء َ بنور المسيح عتمة َ الإنسان وبؤسه ؟ هل حياتك ترشد الضال وتأتي به الى معرفة المسيح المخلّصة ؟ هذا ما أرجوه لك وليباركك الرب .


----------



## fauzi (23 يوليو 2015)

2211 - هل لاحظت ان الرب يستخدم ما يملكه الآخرون كأساس لمعجزاته ؟ التلاميذ يصطادون ولا يمسكون شيئا ً ، والرب يسوع يعطيهم حصادا ً من السمك . في قانا الجليل كانت الأجران فارغة فيطلب المسيح أن تُملأ بالماء ويحول الماء الى خمر . سأل موسى ماذا كان بيده فأجاب : عصا ، وبهذه العصا عمل الرب العجائب بين بني اسرائيل . مهما كان الذي في يدك فالرب يستخدمه لمجده . كثيرون يتمنون أن يكونوا أناسا ً آخرين أو في ظروف أحسن ليخدموا الرب . ولكن اذا لم يستخدمك الرب حيثما تكون فلن يستخدمك في مكان ٍ آخر أبدا ً .


----------



## fauzi (25 يوليو 2015)

2212 - يسوع يحبك وأنت مريض وأنت صحيح ، يسوع يحبك في كل وقت . قد يسمح أن تمر بالصعاب ولكن لا يمكن أن لا يحبك .  يسوع يحبك حتى وأنت خاطئ  ، فهو أصلا ً قد أحب الخطاة وأتى لينقذهم . هل تستطيع أن توقف الشمس عن الإشعاع ؟ كلا ولكنك قد تختبئ عن هذا الإشعاع وأنت قد تضع مظلة على حياتك تحجب فيها نفسك عن محبة المسيح . ولأن المسيح يحبنا فنستطيع أن نأتي اليه بكل جرأة ونضع مشاكلنا أمامه . الجرأة تعني حرية الكلام والانفتاح للرب ، وهي لا تعني أبدا ً أن مطالبك عند الله واجبة عليه . الصعوبات تمتحن ايماننا وتجعلنا نجثو أمامه ونلتجئ اليه . لا يمكننا أن  نتعلم الثقة بالرب الا في أسفل الوادي ، حتى في وادي ظل الموت . هناك يعلّمنا الصبر ويعلّمنا كيف نركن اليه ، وكيف تعمل كل الأشياء معا ً للخير . علينا أن ننظر ابعد من الدموع والأحزان والغيمة الداكنة ، الى الشمس الكامنة في الخلف . لدى الله قصد ٌ في كل ما يحدث في حياتنا . 
كل شيء يحدث في هذا الكون هو لمجد الله . علينا أن نثق في هذه  الحقيقة ونطمئن فيها . لا شيء يحدث معنا في حياتنا دون إذن ٍ منه ، واذا سمح بذلك فحتما ً سيكون لمجده ِ تعالى . يا لعظم هذه المحبة التي اسبغها علينا ، ولا يسعنا في ذلك إلا أن نرفع آيات الشكر والحمد لشخصه ِ المبارك ، مجدا ً


----------



## fauzi (30 يوليو 2015)

2213 - البشر مشغولون عن الله ولاهون . اسألوا الذين فتشوا عن الله في شخص القريب وخدمته ، أية سعادة غمرت روحهم ، وأي سلام ٍ تغلغل في كيانهم . واسألوا الذين فتشوا عن الله في شخص مريض أو عاجز ، رقّوا له وعطفوا عليه وخففوا من آلامه ، أي مرح ٍ شعروا به ، وأية غبطة ٍ تذوقوا .. 
واسألوا أولئك الذين راحوا يفتشون عن الله في تواضع واعتراف بذنوبهم ، بكل عواطف الايمان والحب الصادق ، أية خفة ٍ  في قلوبهم ، حتى كأن أجنحة نبتت لهم . واسألوا الذين يفتشون عن الله في كتاب روحي ، أو حياة قديس من القديسين ، أية سعادة ٍ ونشوة ٍ روحية شعروا بها في رفقة الله الذي كان ينتظرهم  بين الأسطر من كل صفحة .. اطلبوا الله فتحيا نفوسكم الى الأبد .. 
قالوا من جملة ما قالوا  : الناس ثلاثة أصناف : فريق يخلق الأحداث ، وثان ٍ يراقبها وثالث يمر بها وهو لا يشعر بها . بعض الكتب تُذاق ، والأخرى يُزدرى بها .. والقليل منه يُمضغ ويُهضم . ما أكثر الذين يصلون طالبين المطر .. وما أقل الذين يجهزون خزاناتهم لاستقبال المطر . واخيرا تدخل النفس السماء اذا دخلت السماء النفس .


----------



## fauzi (1 أغسطس 2015)

2214 - تُرى ماذا تثير ُ الكلمتان التاليتان في ذهنك ؟ الحلال والحرام ؟ هل تفكر في قائمة ٍ طويلة ٍ أو قصيرة من الأعمال التي يجب أن تمتنع عنها أو أن تُُقدم عليها ؟ الحق يُقال أن السؤال في الحرام والحلال سؤال ٌ قديم ٌ بقدم الانسان . فكل نبي جاء من عند الله وضع قائمة من النواهي والوصايا حرّم أو حلل على الناس فعلها ، وفي كل مرة وقع الانسان فريسة للحيرة في الموضوع كان يلجأ الى رجال الدين عساهم يرسمون الخط الفاصل بين الحرام والحلال إن كان من جهة المأكل أو المشرب أو المسلك أو سواها . فبما ان الله هو صاحب الكلمة والفصل كان رجال الدين المرجع المنظور في الموضوع لي ولك . 
إن أحد أبرز صفات شرقنا هي الكرم أو الضيافة . موائدنا مفرودة للأصحاب والاحباب في كل حين . لا أحد ينكر ان هذه صفة طيبة ، ولكن هل تبقى صفة طيبة اذا اقتصرت دعوتنا على الاحباب والاصحاب ؟ ربما بحسب مقياس مجتمعاتنا ، ولكن ليس بحسب مقياس المسيح الذي يدعونا الى المستوى الالهي في الكرم والضيافة ، اي أن نستضيف فيه المحتاجين والذين لا يقدرون أن يردّوا لنا . ربما أعتدنا في بعض المناسبات والأعياد أن نفكر في المحتاجين وان نقدم شيئا ً من مالنا أو طعامنا لهم . لكن ماذا عن بقية أيام السنة ؟ والسؤال هو على أي مستوى نريد أن نحيا ونعيش ؟ الخيار هو لنا .. 
انا لا اعلم ما هي الاسئلة التي تحيرك من جهة الحرام والحلال ، ولكن المسيح يقول ان محبة الآخرين حلال في كل حين ، بينما التغاضي والتعامي عن حاجة الآخرين حرام ٌ وشر . عندما نسأل عن الحرام والحلال غالبا ً ما يكون موضوع البحث مادة ً نطمع ُ فيها لنفوسنا أو نبحث ُ عن مهرب ٍ يسمح ُ لنا بفعل اي شيء معين أو لإدانة أي شخص آخر في عمل هو يقوم به . قد يسأل احدهم : هل التدخين حرام أو حلال ؟ وغالبا ً ولا أقول دائما ً ما يكون الدافع وراء السؤال اما رغبته في التدخين هو شخصيا ً أو للدفاع عن عادة بطالة لصقت به ، أو لكي يحكم ويدين غيره ممن يمارسون هذه العادة . بكلمات أخرى ، ذاك الانسان لا يسأل لمصلحة غيره وصالحهم ، بل لغرض في نفسه هو .


----------



## fauzi (1 أغسطس 2015)

2215 - كنت اعتقد أن المال يشتري كل شيء حتى الصحة والوقت ، الى أن رأيت جاري الثري يحمله رجال الاسعاف ووجهه يميل نحو الزرقة . كانت أنفاسه شبه مقطوعة ولا يدخل رئتيه ما يكفيه من الهواء . وتأكدت أن المال لا يشتري الصحة . بل وأن الاشياء التي لا يشتريها المال أصلا ً تُعطى لنا مجانا ً . هل تربط بين المال والامتلاك ؟ بين المجاني والرخيص ؟ 
المال لا يشتري لك خلاص المسيح ، هو مجاني ، أما أن تقبله أو ترفضه لكنك لا تقدر ان تشتريه . ولكنه ليس مجانيا ً لأنه رخيص بل أن ثمنه ليس في متناولك أو متناولي . ثمنه دم المسيح الذي أُهرق على الصليب . من هنا لا نقدر ان نقول أن المجاني رخيص . فالاوكسجين مجاني ولكنه ليس رخيصا ً . وفداء المسيح مع أدق التشبيه مجاني ولكنه ليس رخيصا ً أبدا ً . لقد كلفه حياته ُ فوق الصليب


----------



## fauzi (1 أغسطس 2015)

2216 - لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرْفَعُ نَفْسَهُ يَتَّضِعُ وَمَنْ يَضَعُ نَفْسَهُ يَرْتَفِعُ (إنجيل لوقا 14: 11 ) 
هذه القانون هو فضيلة عند الله والناس . هو فضيلة عند الله لانه تعالى يقاوم المتكبرين . الكبرياء هو الخطية التي جعلت من الملاك الطاهر شيطانا ً رجيما ً . الكبرياء هو الخطية التي أنزلت نبوخذنصر الملك البابلي من عرشه فصار يأكل العشب كالثيران . والكبرياء ، الطمع في ان يصبح الانسان كالله هي التي طردت آدم وحواء من جنة عدْن . واذا شئت هذه الخطية هي المسؤول الأكبر عن الهلاك الذي سيلقاه الانسان في يوم الدين . فالانسان في غطرسته ِ وبِرّه الذاتي رفض أن يعترف لله بخطيته ِ وظلام قلبه ِ وفكره ِ فحكم على نفسه بأن يقضي الأبدية في الجحيم .


----------



## fauzi (2 أغسطس 2015)

2217 - جسدك وجسدي مصنوعان من التراب والعائدان اليه . ينقضي العمر وحياة الانسان لا زالت تنبني . لكن ما نفع حياة  استغرق بناؤها العمر كله ، وأُكتشف في الأخير أن لا حياة فيها ، انها بيت جامد لا أكثر ولا أقل . انها حياة أصلها تراب ومردّها الى التراب وهدفها كان تجميع التراب . هل تعرف ما هو تجميع التراب ؟ إنه جمع المال . كيف تستخدم مالك ؟ هل تسدد أعواز المحتاجين بواسطته ؟ هل توظفه في خدمة الانجيل وملكوت الله ؟
حقا ً لقد أقام الواحد فينا في عقله من الداخل معادلة حسابية حين ساوى بين الامتلاك أو التملك والأمان ، أو بين امتلاك المال والأمان أو الاستقرار، الى حد اننا استغنينا عن التفكير بالأمان والاستقرار وصار شاغلنا الشاغل امتلاك المال . انا لا أنكر أن التملك يعطي نوعا ً من الشعور بالاستقرار والطمأنينة ، ولا أنكر أن الاحتياج سبب رئيس للقلق والخوف من المستقبل . لكن يخطئ جدا ً من يتصور أن الأمان الحقيقي أو الاستقرار هو في المال . أرجو أن تفكر جيدا ً أين تضع ثقتك واتكالك ، لأن كل من أتكل على غير الله يخيب .


----------



## fauzi (6 أغسطس 2015)

2218 - هل الله غائب عن عن مسرح التاريخ البشري وحياة الانسان ؟ أم أن عيوننا وأذهاننا عاجزة عن أن تراه يتحرك في وسطنا ؟ . لقد أقمنا الله من عرشه وأقعدنا الظروف مكانه ، حتى صرنا نقول إن الظروف هي التي فعلت كذا وكذا . صرنا نعيش وكأن الله ميت حقا ً . هل غريب بعد إن كان الجيل القادم جيلا ً ملحدا ً ؟ ماذا ورث عنا ؟ سمعنا نتحدث عن الله ولكنه لم يره في حياتنا . أولادنا وبناتنا يسمعوننا نتحدث عن الله بضمير الغائب ، دائما ً بضمير الغائب . لكنهم لم يسمعونا نحدثه بالمخاطب . لقد سد الانسان أذنيه عن سماع صوت الله وأعمى عينيه عن رؤيته . ويا لبشاعة مصير الانسان والانسانية في الاجيال القادمة . وإن كان الانسان يلبس ثيابا ً بيضاء أو زاهية اللون الا أن قلبه متشح بالسواد طول ايام السنة لبعده عن الله وبعد الله عنه .


----------



## fauzi (8 أغسطس 2015)

2219 - ما أكثر الاشياء التي تتعب الناس ، سواء أكانت جداول الأعمال المضغوطة أو التغذية السيئة أو المشاكل الصحية أو عناء تربية الاطفال الصغار أو مجرد بلوغ سن الشيخوخة ؟ ما هي الاشياء التي تجعلك تشعر بالتعب أو الضعف ؟ في اشعياء الاصحاح الاربعين حتى الاصحاح الثامن والاربعين سوف تقرأ عن شعب ٍ متعب ٍ . شعب اسرائيل وشعب يهوذا يعانيان مرارة السبي في بابل . فقد مضى على سبيهم وقت ٌ طويل ، وها هو النبي اشعياء يأتيهم بكلمات التشجيع والعزاء .
كان النبي اشعياء يحمل كلمات تعزية ٍ وتشجيع ٍ لشعب الله : قصاصهم لن يدوم الى ما لا نهاية ، والخلاص  سيأتي في يوم ٍ ما . لم يشا الله أن يترك شعبه ُ لليأس لذلك فقد أعاد تأكيد قوته ِ وقدرته لهم . كما ان الشعب كان متعبا ً بسبب الدينونة التي وقعت عليهم ، فإن ظروف الحياة تجعل جميع الناس بمن فيهم الأقوياء يشعرون بالانهاك والتعب .
حينما تشعر بالتعب والضعف خصص وقتا ً للراحة واظهر ثقتك في سيطرة الله على جميع شؤون حياتك . اطلب من الله أن يجدد قوتك ثم انتظر توقيته ُ قبل أن ترجع الى سباق الحياة والا فقد لا  تتمكن من اكمال السباق على الاطلاق .


----------



## fauzi (10 أغسطس 2015)

2220 - من السهل ان تتصرف كشخص ٍ متدين اي ان تذهب الى الكنيسة وأن تتأقلم مع ما يجري من حولك . فالكثيرون يذهبون للكنيسة وباستطاعة اي شخص ٍ ان يفعل ذلك سواء باخلاص او بدون اخلاص . كان شعب اسرائيل متدينا ً دون أدنى شك . وهذا الجزء من رسالة اشعياء يؤكد هذه الحقيقة . لكن تقواهم الزائفة هذه لم تكن تسر قلب الله . لهذا فقد جعلهم الرب يعرفون انه ليس راض ٍ عن ما يفعلونه
اشعياء 58 : 4 – 12 
4. للمشاجرة والخصومة تصومون، وللضرب بقبضة الشر. صيام كصيامكم هذا اليوم لا يسمعني صلواتكم في العلاء
5. أهكذا يكون صوم أردته يوما واحدا يتضع فيه الإنسان؟ أم يكون بإحناء الرأس كالعشبة وافتراش المسوح والرماد ؟ صومكم هذا لا يسمى صوما ولا يوما يرضى به الرب.
6. فالصوم الذي أريده . أن تحل قيود الظلم وتفك مرابط النير ويطلق المنسحقون أحرارا ، وينزع كل نير عنهم ،
7. أن تفرش للجائع خبزك وتدخل المسكين الطريد بيتك ، أن ترى العريان فتكسوه ولا تتهرب من مساعدة قريبك .
8. بذلك ينبثق كالصبح نورك وتزهر عافيتك سريعا . تسير في طريق الاستقامة ويجمع الرب بمجده شملك .
9. تدعو فيستجيب لك وتستغيث فيقول : ها أنا. ((إن أزلت من بينك الظلم والإشارة بالإصبع والكلام الباطل ،
10. إذا سكبت لقمتك للجائع ولبيت حاجة البائسين يشرق في الظلمة نورك وكالظهر تكون لياليك.
11. أهديك أنا الرب كل حين وألبي حاجتك في الضيق . أقوي عظامك وأجعل حياتك كجنة ريا ونبع دائم.
12. نسلك يبني الخرائب القديمة وأنت تؤسسها لجيل فجيل ، فتدعى مرمم الثغرات ومعيد بناء المساكن.
بالنسبة للشعب في زمن النبي اشعياء كانت عبادة الله تتألف من الطقوس والشعائر فقط . لكنهم لم يكونوا يفكرون في حقيقة انهم يضطهدون المساكين ولا يعينون الضعفاء . وفي الحقيقة انهم كانوا يحبون ممارساتهم الدينية بالقدر الذي كانوا يبغضون فيه فيه الناس المتألمين . إن الاشخاص المتدينين الذين لا يلتفتون الى الهدف الحقيقي من العلاقة الحية مع الله انما ينسون ان الله يهتم بالناس وليس بالطقوس الدينية . فالله لا يريدنا أن نكون مرائين بل يريد ان تنعكس علاقتنا معه على سلوكنا .
العبادة الصحيحة عند الله هي القيام باعمال المحبة واللطف تجاه الآخرين ولا سيما أولئك الذين يحتاجون للعون أو المظلومين . لهذا اترك التدين الأجوف ومارس العبادة الحقيقية . فهذا هو ما يرضي الله بالفعل . 
هل من شخص ٍ يحتاج للمسة محبة ٍ من الله من خلالك ؟ حاول الوصول الى هذا الشخص اليوم .


----------



## fauzi (14 أغسطس 2015)

ما أصعب ان تحاول ان تهرب من الله . ما أقسى ان تسعى لتعصى أمر الله . الانفصال عن الله صعب . هل نستطيع أن ننفصل عنه ؟ هل تستطيع أن تعيش بدونه ؟ ما أجمل وأروع أن تحيا في طاعة الله . ما أجمل وأروع أن تُقيم في حضرة الله .


----------



## fauzi (17 أغسطس 2015)

2221 - هل تدرك أهمية الصلاة ، وماذا تفعل في الظروف من حولنا ، وكيف تؤثر في اخوتنا ؟ لذا دعنا نسكب قلوبنا وانفسنا أمام الله ، فلا يوجد احلى من اوقات الصلاة في محضر الله . هناك قوة ٌ كبيرة ٌ وعمل ٌ عجيب ٌ من خلال الصلاة ، فلا تحرم نفسك من اختبار هذه القوة في حياتك .


----------



## fauzi (18 أغسطس 2015)

2222 - تمر بنا ليالي أرق ٍ وقلق تتزاحم بها الافكار المقلقة مسترعية ً انتباهنا ، فنمقت الظلام ونتوق الى النوم ، ولكن لا ينبغي أن نضطرب لأن الظلمة قد تكون صديقا ً لنا . لذلك إن الله حاضر ٌ ولو في الظلام وهو من يفتقدنا وينصحنا ويرشدنا ليلا ً . ولربما سمعنا صوت الله ونحن ُ في أسرّتنا كما لا نسمعه في أي وقت ٍ آخر . إذ ذاك يمكننا أن نصغي الى افكاره الصالحة ونتأمل كلمته ُ المقدسة  . قال احدهم : إن القلق والصلاة أمران يتلازمان ويتلاحمان جدا ً . ففي جميع قلق الانسان وهمه يرفع قلبه ُ ويصلي الى الله حتى يعمل في الأمر . وإن كنا لا نفعل هذا الأمر فسوف نلجأ لطرق ٍ أخرى حتى نزيل هذا القلق المزمن المرافق للانسان طيلة ايام حياته . فمنا من يذهب الى الأخصائين النفسيين ، ومنا من يتوجه الى وصفات شعبية ٍ متعددة . وهذه الطرق لا تأتي دوما ً بالنتائج المرجوة  
ولكن الشيء الوحيد الذي يضمن نتائج أكيدة  هو سكب نفوسنا أمام الله حتى يأخذ هو القلق ويتولى الأمر . فالله الخالق يعرف كيف يداوي القلق فينا لأنه هو صانعنا ونحن عمل يديه . ولكن عليك أن تصلي أولا ً حتى يبدأ الله في العمل . فنقطة البداية لدى الله هي تسليم الأمر له . 
 في وسعنا أن نتحدث الى الرب بشأن كل هم ٍ واهتمام ملقين كل همنا عليه . نستطيع أن نكلمه عن سقطاتنا ونزعاتنا وتحدياتنا وعن كل ما يؤرقنا ويقلقنا ، وعن خيبات آمالنا ، وتأنيه طويلا ً في استجابة بعض صلواتنا ، وهذه كلها تضغط علينا وتحرمنا النوم . وأحسن شيء ٍ أن في وسعنا الاصغاء الى ما يريد ان يقوله لنا . ذلك ما يُبعد عنا الأرق المعتاد ، بل ذلك سر السكينة وسلام القلب ، ونحن احوج ما نكون اليهما . 
 عندما يطير عنك النوم لا  تجرّب أية وصفة ٍ  شعبية بل تحدث بالصلاة ِ الى الراعي الصالح  الذي يهتم ُ بجميع الرعية  .


----------



## fauzi (20 أغسطس 2015)

2223 - قد تكون لك مواهبك وامكاناتك الممتازة  ، ولكن  إن لم تكن رجل صلاة فلن تلمس بركة الله في خدمتك . ينبغي ان تتخرج من مدرسة الصلاة قبل أن تخرج الى ميدان الخدمة . ينبغي ان تعرف المخدع قبل ان تنتصر مع الله في الصلاة  إن كنت تريد أن تنتصر في خدمة الفادي .
صلاة القلب هي قلب الصلاة ،  بمعنى ان صلاتنا تكون بلا معنى اذا لم تكن من القلب . من السهل جدا ً أن نأخذ صورة المصلين لكن قلوبنا بعيدة ٌ عن روح وعمق الصلاة الحقيقية ، فانتبه أن تكون صلاتك من القلب .
حين لا اهتم بشيء ٍ الا بالصلاة  وكلمة الله يهتم الله بكل شيء ٍ آخر .


----------



## fauzi (21 أغسطس 2015)

2224 - ينبغي علينا ان نجاهد في الصلاة . لقد باتت الصلاة أمرا ً يسيرا ً في وقتنا الحاضر ، فغالبية الصلوات التي نسمعها اليوم إما ان تكون منمقة جدا أو لاهوتية للغاية . لكن الصلاة الحقيقية هي جهاد ٌ فعلي . إنها صلوات ٌ تخترق الحواجز وتُطلق القوى الروحية وهي لا تتم عن طريق محاولة إمتاع الرب بالعبارات الرنانة والطنانة او بمحاولات  استخدام العبارات اللاهوتية القوية . تذكر اننا نخوض دوما ً حربا ً روحية . إن الحياة المسيحية مسؤولية ٌ أكبر مما نظن أونفتكر وينبغي علينا جميعا ً أن ندرك مقدار حاجتنا لقوة الروح القدس في حياتنا ومقدار حاجتنا لحضور المسيح .


----------



## fauzi (23 أغسطس 2015)

ربي سأكون ملحا ً ونورا ً لعالم ٍ ضل الطريق ،  فيعود ويقبل الى معرفتك وبقلب ٍ شاكر ٍ يقول لك : ربي رأيت ُ من أحبك فأحببت ُ أنا ايضا ً شخصك َ  . سأخبر بمراحمك  َفيعرفك الغير ويذيع حمدك .


----------



## fauzi (24 أغسطس 2015)

2225 - قالوا عن الضمير :
 حينما يملك السلام على الضمير فهناك دائما ً قوة ٌ للتغلب على الخطية . 
إن السلام ديدبان ٌ يحرس ابواب القلب ، فاذا غاب هذا الحارس عن مكانه فإما ان ضوضاء القلب تُغلق صوت الروح أو أن سكون وموت القلب يمنعانه من سماع صوت الضمير .
الضمير المذنب سلاح ٌ جبار ٌ يستعمله الشيطان ضد اولاد الله . وبدون ضمير ٍ نقي لا يكون هناك إيمان ٌ قوي . أكبر تجربة للمؤمن الضمير المذنب ، لكن ايماننا ينتصر لما نرى ان الذنب قد محاه ُ دم المسيح المطهّر ، وأصغر نقطة ٍ على الضمير تفتح هوّة  ًواسعة في شركتنا مع الله . 
دع المسيح يحفظ القلب ، والقلب ُ سيحفظ الحياة . 
على المؤمنين أن يتذكروا دائما ً أن أصل كل شر ٍ موجود ٌ فينا . فاذا لم نحترس من تنقية  حديقة ضمائرنا فإن اعشاب الشر تكبر وتعود الخطايا القديمة وتصير ضربة ً قاسية ً علينا . يجب أن نتعامل مع ضمائرنا كما يتعامل الناس مع بيوتهم ، فاذا أرادوا حفظ بيوتهم نظيفة عليهم بتنظيفها يوما ً بعد يوم . هل لي ضمير ٌ صالح ؟ اذن فسأترك كل شيء ٍ لله ليعطي أو يأخذ أو ليمنع أو يمنح  .
يجب أن نمتحن ضمائرنا دائما ً أمام كلمة الله . إذ يحدث ان الناس ترى سلوك المؤمن وكأن لا غبار عليه بينما وهو لا يملك سوى القليل من فكر المسيح والأقل من شركة الروح واصبح ضميره يُقاد بقدر ٍ قليل ٍ من كلمة الله ، فإذا علّم الآخرين وهو على هذا الحال كان تعليمه ُ تافها ً . فهل امتحنت َ ضميرك َ ؟


----------



## fauzi (3 سبتمبر 2015)

2226 - كثيرا ً ما نسقط تحت التجارب . تحل بنا التجارب وتضغط علينا ، تحطمنا . وتنزل بنا النوازل ، تحاصرنا الشدائد والآلام ونتصور الخلاص بالتخلص منها . المتاعب والمشاكل والتجارب تحتاج من الرب الى نظرة والخطايا تحتاج الى مغفرة . إن شعرت ان قلبك مكسور بسبب خطية ٍ أو إثم ٍ فاسرع ، اطلب الرب ليغفر . وإن شعرت انك تمر بتجربة أو تواجه شدة اطلب من الرب أن ينظر. التجارب مواجهتها أقوى  ، الآلام علاجها اسهل ، الخطية تحتاج لتدخل الله . قد تقدر ان تتحمل الألم . قد تستطيع أن تعيش في الضيق ، لكنك لا تستطيع ان تعيش غارقا ً في خطاياك . لا يمكنك أن تحيا حياتك في الإثم ، ولا ينقذك منها الا غفران الله ، لا يرفعها عنك الا تدخل الله . مواجهة المسيحي للتجارب  أيسر من معاناة المسيحي من حمل الخطايا . حين تُغفر خطاياك كل المتاعب تزول ، كل الآلام تختفي ، كل الأمراض تُشفى . حين جاؤوا بالمفلوج ودلوه من السقف وانزلوه أمام المسيح ليشفيه ، بدأ المسيح  بأن  غفر له خطاياه . بعد غفران الخطايا تم الشفاء . اطلب من الرب غفرانا ً  لخطاياك تنل الغفران  والشفاء والسلام .


----------



## fauzi (6 سبتمبر 2015)

لا تجعل صلاتك َ مهتزة ً ضعيفة ً هزيلة . اطلب بقوة ٍ وإيمان ٍ ولجاجة  ، وانتظر الله ، لا بد أن يستجيب .


----------



## fauzi (8 سبتمبر 2015)

2227 - في كثير ٍ من الأحيان يكون كل اهتمامنا محصورا ً في ما نتمناه من عظمة ٍ وغنى ً ومكانة ، لكن الرب يسوع يوصينا بأن نقتدي به هو عن طريق اهتمامنا بخدمة الآخرين .
 ما هي أحلامك َ ورغباتك َ بشأن وظيفتك َ أو مكانتك أو انجازاتك في الحياة ؟ عوضا ً عن الانشغال بخدمة طموحاتك ابحث عن فرص ٍ لخدمة الآخرين .


----------



## fauzi (9 سبتمبر 2015)

2228 - حينما تثور الريح بعنف ٍ ، وحينما تشق العاصفة السماء ، وحينما تكل عيناي من البكاء عندها فإن روحي تتأمل فيه .
وحينما تفشل خططي ، وحينما تتحطم أعز آمالي ، وحينما تمضي كل نزوة ٍ حمقاء  ، عندها فإن روحي تتأمل فيه . 
وحينما يتخلى عني أعز الأصدقاء ، وحينما يملأ الحزن أعماق قلبي ، وحينما يعتصر الألم كل عضو ٍ في ّ َ ، عندها فإن روحي تتأمل فيه .
وحينما أسير في طريقي الشاق ، وحينما تباغتني تجارب جديدة كل يوم ، وحينما يتراجع إيماني ورجائي ، عندها فإن روحي تتأمل فيه .
وسواء أكانت هناك غيوم ٌ أو شمس ، عتمة ٌ أو نهار . وسواء كانت هنالك ظلال المساء أو نور الصبح ، وحينما يطفح الكيل ، عندها فإن روحي تتأمل فيه .
لهذا ينبغي علينا أن نتأمل في المسيح . 
أرجو أن تكون قد أدركت عِظم وتفوق المسيح ، وأن تعرفه شخصيا ً في حياتك ،  فلا طريق سواه الى السماء .


----------



## fauzi (11 سبتمبر 2015)

2229 - هل تصدق الله ؟ هل تؤمن بكل قلبك أن الطريق الوحيد للوصول الى السماء هو الطريق الذي تحدث عنه الله  أي قبول المسيح بالإيمان مخلّصا ً شخصيا ً وربا ً على الحياة ؟ نحن اليوم لا نتوانى عن تصديق اي خبر ٍ يُنشر في الصحافة أو تتناقله شبكات الأخبار . وقد يكون خطأ ً أو مبهرجا ً . لكن الخبر الأعظم الذي تعتمد عليه أبديتنا فإننا نهمله ُ ولا نصدقه . يقول الله لكل رافضي المسيح : لن تدخلوا راحتي ، لن تدخلوا سمائي ومجدي لأنكم رفضتم المسيح الأمل الوحيد لخلاصكم .  لنحذر ولنغتنم الفرصة التي ما زالت متاحة أمامنا بنعمة الله لقبول عرض الله بتخليصنا . أرجو أن لا يتوانى أحد ٌ لم يتعرف الى المسيح الآن وليصدّق الله لئلا يأتي ذلك اليوم الذي يكون فيه ِ قطار الزمن  قد فات والفرصة ضاعت 

" فَأَقْسَمْتُ فِي غَضَبِي : «لاَ يَدْخُلُونَ رَاحَتِي "  (مزمور 95: 11 ) (عبرانيين 3: 11 )


----------



## fauzi (15 سبتمبر 2015)

2230 - أحيانا يكون تابعوا المسيح وتلاميذه  سبب عدم معرفة الناس للمسيح . أقوالنا وأعمالنا وتصرفاتنا تعوق رؤيتهم له . لا يرون المسيح فينا ، تحجبه عنهم . تُرى هل انت عائق ٌ يحجب المسيح عن الناس ؟ هل أنت عثرة ٌ لهم ؟ . المسيح يريدنا سبيلا ً ليعرفه الناس لا سورا ً يبعده ُ عنهم ويمنع رؤيته ، فالعالم في شوق ٍِ  ولهفة ٍ ليعرف المسيح ، ليراه وليعرفه ، وأنت وأنا الطريق اليه . الناس في عطش ٍ لمعرفة المسيح ، يريدونه ، يسعون اليه ، يبحثون عنه . البعض يخدع نفسه ويصدق كذب الشيطان وادعائه ان الناس لا تريد المسيح . يقول لنا : أن احتياج الناس هو الى المال والسلطة والنجاح والشهرة  . ومن وسط أكوام الذهب نسمع صوت الاغنياء يصرخون  يريدون أن يروا يسوع . ومن فوق العروش والسطوة نرى أصحاب السلطان يبحثون عن يسوع . ومن قمم النجاح وتحت أضواء الشهرة نجد الناجحين المشهورين يسعون اليه . هل تعرف المسيح ؟ هل رأيته ُ وجها ً لوجه ؟ هل عرفته ؟ هل أحببته ؟ فيه ِ كل الشبع ، فيه ِ كل الارتواء ، فيه ِ كل الراحة والسلام .


----------



## fauzi (17 سبتمبر 2015)

2231 - إن لم تكن نقي القلب ، إن لم تكن معاينا ً لله ، لا تقدر ان تكون صانع سلام . صانع السلام لا بد ان يكون في سلام ، سلام ٍ في القلب ، راحة ٍ وسكينة ٍ وسلام . النقاء والطهارة هما الطريق للسلام . النقاء والطهارة أولا ً ثم يأتي السلام . يقول يعقوب الرسول :
 " وَأَمَّا الْحِكْمَةُ الَّتِي مِنْ فَوْقُ فَهِيَ أَوَّلاً طَاهِرَةٌ ، ثُمَّ مُسَالِمَةٌ  " ( يعقوب 3 : 17 ) طاهرة أولا ً ثم مسالمة .  ثم يقول ً :
 " وَثَمَرُ الْبِرِّ يُزْرَعُ فِي السَّلاَمِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَفْعَلُونَ السَّلاَمَ. " 
نتدخل أحيانا وسط خصام ٍ ٍلنصنع  السلام . نتصور ان كلمة ً لهذا او كلمة ً لذاك تصنعه . أحيانا ً ننجح وغالبا ً نفشل . الخصام يسود وقد يمتد وينتشر ولا يتحقق السلام . ونتحير ونحزن ونتراجع ونحن ُ لا نفهم السبب . الكلام كان رقيقا ً لكنه لم يصنع السلام . الله هو مُعطي السلام . الله كلي ّ القداسة والبر والصلاح والنقاء  ، هنا مدخل السلام . إن شئت ان تكون صانعا ً للسلام ، والمسيح يدعوك الى ذلك لا بد ان تكون أولا ً نقي القلب . لا تجعل خطية ً أو إثما ً او شرا ً يعوق اتصالك  أولا ً بالله مصدر السلام ومعطيه . اعترف بخطاياك ، تطهر من إثمك ، نقّي قلبك ثم قدّم للمتخاصمين سلام الله . سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل يحل عليك ثم ينتقل منك الى الآخرين . طوبى لك إن كنت صانع سلام . طوبى لك فأنت إبن ٌ لله .


----------



## fauzi (27 سبتمبر 2015)

2232 - عِوضا ً عن أن تتذمر بسبب كل شيء ٍ تتعرض له في هذا العالم ، لما لا تحاول إصلاحه . ابحث عن طريق ٍ لتحويل تجاربك المؤلمة الى فرصة ٍ لخدمة الله ومشاركة محبته ِ مع الآخرين .


----------



## fauzi (29 سبتمبر 2015)

2232 - لا تستهن بالخطايا الصغيرة ولا تبالغ في الخطايا الكبيرة ، فينبغي عليك أن تُدرك خطورة جميع الخطايا دون استثناء ، وأن تخشاها ، وأن تطلب من الله أن يساعدك على العيش بلا ملامة ٍ قدامه ُ .


----------



## fauzi (10 أكتوبر 2015)

2233 - الله يريدنا ان نتجنب العلاقات الوطيدة مع غير المؤمنين لأن مثل هذه العلاقات يمكن أن تُضعف نزاهتنا وتؤثر على معاييرنا والتزامنا تجاه المسيح . فالشركة بين المؤمن وغير المؤمن تؤدي الى اختلاط القيم والاهداف  والرغبات بين الطرفين . وهذا لا يعني انه يجب على المؤمنين أن يتجنبوا أية علاقات ٍ  مع غير المؤمنين ، فما من شك ٍ أنه ينبغي علينا أن نهتم بغير المؤمنين وأن نريهم محبة المسيح . كذلك ينبغي على المؤمن المتزوج من شريك ٍ غير مؤمن أن يبقى مع شريك حياته ِ وأن لا يتركه ُ . والنقطة الجوهرية هنا هي أن الله يريدنا أن نعيش حياة بر ٍ  وتقوى ، وبالتالي إن سمحنا لأنفسنا بأن نتورط بعلاقات ٍ عاطفية ٍ أو علاقات عمل ٍ مع أناس غير مؤمنين ، فقد يقودنا ذلك الى البدء في تقديم التنازلات الأخلاقية  والتخلي عن معايير الله .
حافظ على الحرية التي تتمتع بها في المسيح وفي خدمته ِ . لا تعقد اتفاقات ٍ ولا تدخل في علاقات ٍ ولا تُقم شراكات ٍ قد تُرغمك على فعل أمور خاطئة أو لا اخلاقية أو تفتقر للصدق والنزاهة .


----------



## fauzi (11 أكتوبر 2015)

2234 - الله قادر ، الله يستطيع . لا يصعب على الله شيء ، كل شيء ٍ مستطاع ٌ لديه  . الله يستطيع ، الله يقدر ، الله يهب ويُعطي ، الله يحمي ويحفظ . يد الله قوية . حين تتكاتف قوى الشر ووتتحالف وتندفع نحوك ، تهاجمك وتعتدي عليك ، لا تشك في وجود الله بجوارك ، لا ترتعب وترتجف وتتسائل : هل يقدر الله ؟ حين تنزل عليك تجربة ، حين يصرعك مرض ، حين يحيط بك الظلم والغدر ، لا تُغمض عينيك خوفا ً وفزعا ً ويأسا ً ، افتح عينيك لترى الله يقدر . الله لا يتركك ، لن يتركك . انظر خلفك وتذكر اعماله معك . الله لا يتغير ، لن يتغير . هو ، هو أمسا ً واليوم والى الأبد . الله يقدر ، نعم يقدر . الله يرى ، نعم يرى . الله معك ، دائما ً معك .


----------



## fauzi (12 أكتوبر 2015)

2235 - الصديق يظهر وقت الاحتياج والمحب يتقدم بالعون عند التجارب . المحبة تترجم : 
" فَرَحًا مَعَ الْفَرِحِينَ وَبُكَاءً مَعَ الْبَاكِينَ " ( رومية 12 : 15 ) 
المحبة تخطو وتتقدم وتبادر 
اعمال المحبة تقوي الضعيف  وتعزي الحزين وتشد أزر المهزوم . احب الله الانسان حتى بذل ونحن علينا عندما نحب ان نحول حبنا بذلا ً . 
اجعل قلبك ينبض حبا ً ، ويدك تمتد عطاء ً . وللمحبة صدى ً ، لذلك سوف تجد حولك من يحب ويعطي .


----------



## fauzi (14 أكتوبر 2015)

الكتاب المقدس هو نبراس الحق الوحيد وهو الشمعة الأخيرة وسط عالم لفّه الظلام . فإن كنت لم تقرأ صفحاته بعد فلا تفوّت على نفسك هذه الفرصة الذهبية  ولا توفر جهدا ً في الحصول على كتاب الكتب .


----------



## fauzi (16 أكتوبر 2015)

2236 - هل تعرف ما هي مشكلتنا اليوم ؟ مشكلتنا اننا اقوياء اكثر من اللازم حتى يستخدمنا الله ونستطيع أن نفعل أكثر من اللازم . ولكنك تلاحظ ان الله يستخدم الضعفاء 
.
 يقول بولس في سالة كورنثوس الاولى :
26 فَانْظُرُوا دَعْوَتَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ، أَنْ لَيْسَ كَثِيرُونَ حُكَمَاءَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ، لَيْسَ كَثِيرُونَ أَقْوِيَاءَ ، لَيْسَ كَثِيرُونَ شُرَفَاءَ،
27 بَلِ اخْتَارَ اللهُ جُهَّالَ الْعَالَمِ لِيُخْزِيَ الْحُكَمَاءَ . وَاخْتَارَ اللهُ ضُعَفَاءَ الْعَالَمِ لِيُخْزِيَ الأَقْوِيَاءَ .

ألا يشجعك هذا ؟ هناك العديد من الناس الموهوبين ولكن الله لا يستخدمهم . لماذا ؟ لانهم أقوياء في أنفسهم والله لا يحتاج الى قوتنا الشخصية ، انه يحتاج الى إيماننا القوي به . فهل لنا هذا الإيمان  اليوم ؟


----------



## fauzi (17 أكتوبر 2015)

2237 - حين تجد العالم يقف ضدك ، صلي . 
حين تجد الحياة مفروشة بالورود ، صلي
عندما يملأ الفراغ قلبك ، صلي 
عندما ترى الزحام يحيط بك ، صلي 
في الحزن والصراع اذهب الى جثسيماني وجاهد في الصلاة مع المسيح 
في أعماق الظلام والليل والسجن ارفع صوتك بالصلاة والتسبيح 
اجعل حياتك صلاة في كل حين ، في كل وقت  ، في كل ظرف صلي ، صلي ، صلي .


----------



## fauzi (24 أكتوبر 2015)

2238 - يحزنني أن تبيع التبر الأبدي بالتراب الزمني ، وتستغني بمديح العبيد عن مديح السيد ، وترضى أن تنهش أخاك التعبان ولا تسنده ، وتوافق الفجار على خداعهم وتدوس أولاد الله الأتقياء . وتفرّحني عودتك الى نفسك ، ورجوعك الى الرب سيدك ، وتوبتك عن السير في الطريق الملتوي ، وصمتك عن النطق غير الصادق . فإن الرب يسمعك ، فسعادتك في أن تكون مرضيا ً قدامه ُ ، وهنائك أن تكون حسب قلبه ، وراحتك أن تتعب كمشورته ، ومكسبك أن تسمع النعم َّ من فمه ، وليتك تقول :
 "لِتَكُنْ أَقْوَالُ فَمِي وَفِكْرُ قَلْبِي مَرْضِيَّةً أَمَامَكَ يَا رَبُّ "
( مزمور 19 : 14 )


----------



## fauzi (26 أكتوبر 2015)

2239 - 
ما أن دخلت الثمرة المحرمة جوف الانسان حتى دخلته ُ الخطية ولوثت داخله . أحدثت الخطية فيه ما لم يحدث له من قبل ، ناداه الرب فخاف منه واختبأ . لم يعرف الخوف الا بعد أن اقترف الخطية . ملئه الخوف واحتواه بجناحيه السوداوين . منذ ذلك الوقت ولا ينجو انسان ٌ من الشعور بالخوف ، الخوف الذي يحصره ُ  ويعصره . ونحن نعيش الخوف كل ساعات اليوم . لا تخلو ساعة من هجمات الخوف علينا . في كل ركن ٍ مظلم نتوقع خطرا ً فنخاف ، وخلف كل منحنى ً في الطريق ،  مجهول ٌ خفي فنرتعب . ترتعش اوصالنا وتتلوى أمعائنا وترتجف ركبنا وتتمزق عقولنا من الخوف . لا ينجو أحد من الخوف ، أشجع الشجعان يخاف ، الشجاعة حسن مواجهة الخوف . من حقنا أن نخاف . لنا الحق أن نخاف فنحن بشر لكن ليس لنا أن نستسلم للخوف . عاش داود النبي هاربا ً من النبي شاول ، كان ينام مفتوح العينين خائفا ً . كان يتصور انعكاس ضوء القمر على ورق الشجر نصلا ً موجها ً نحوه لقتله ِ . صوت دبيب الحشرة بجوار أذنه أقدام جنود شاول جاؤوا يفتكون به . 	
 وفي وسط خوفه كان يرفع وجهه الى الله يصلي
 " طَلَبْتُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَاسْتَجَابَ لِي، وَمِنْ كُلِّ مَخَاوِفِي أَنْقَذَنِي " 
كان يستدعي الله ليكون معه ُ وسط خوفه . لم يشعر بالأمان الا والله معه :
" إِذَا سِرْتُ فِي وَادِي ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ لاَ أَخَافُ شَرًّا، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ مَعِي " 
وسط العاصفة في منتصف الليل والظلام يغطي البحر والسفينة  والتلاميذ ، صارعوا الأمواج وصرعتهم الأمواج . قاوموا الريح وكسّرت الريح شراعهم . وسط هدير الموج ، وسط زئير الرعد ، وسط طعنات البرق وسط الزوبعة ، جاء المسيح ماشيا ً على الموج ، فوق البحر ، فوق العاصفة ، فزاد فزعهم وخوفهم . هدر صوته ُ وعلا فوق كل صوت . قال لهم :
" أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا " 
وهرب الخوف بحلوله ، جمع أذيال ثوبه ِ وجرى واختفى حين  رأوا المسيح 
وسط العواصف التي تحل بك ، يأتي المسيح ويقول :
 " لا تخف آمن فقط " 
في أعماق الهاوية التي لا قرار لها وأقدامك لا تجد موطئا ً لها ، يقول :
 لا تخف آمن فقط 
وسط المعركة الروحية  الرهيبة حولك والأسلحة مشرعة ٌ ضدك ، تسمع :
 لا تخف آمن فقط 
وأنت ملقى ً ضعيفا ً عاجزا ً والموت يحوم ُحولك ، يقول لك :
 لا تخف آمن فقط 
كن شجاعا ً ، الشجاعة تأتي اليك  حين تراه بعين الإيمان  معك . لا تخاف الخوف ، الخوف ليس قاتلا ً ، لن يقتلك الخوف  أبدا ً. واجه الخوف بالإيمان . انتظره ُ تجده بجوارك .


----------



## fauzi (2 نوفمبر 2015)

2240 - بكت مريم ومرثا كثيرا ً عند قبر لعازر دون جدوى ،
 لكن الأمور اختلفت حينما بكتا عند أقدام المسيح . 
( ماهر صموئيل ، خادم الانجيل )


----------



## fauzi (2 نوفمبر 2015)

2241 - الصلاة هي سلاحك وسيفك فبدونها تكون كجندي دخل معركة قتال خالعا ً درعه ونازعا ً سلاحه .
( البابا كيرلس السادس )


----------



## fauzi (5 نوفمبر 2015)

2242 - لا يمكن ان يكتم من يُحب المسيح محبته في قلبه بل ينشرها حوله . هل تُحب المسيح ؟ اعلن ذلك للعالم ، احمل محبته ُ للخليقة كلها .


----------



## fauzi (8 نوفمبر 2015)

هو الطريق لكل ضال 
هو الصحة لكل مريض 
هو الثوب لكل عار ِ
هو الرؤية لكل أعمى 
هو الخبز لكل جائع 
هو الثروة لكل محتاج 
هو الحياة لكل ميت 
هو يسوع المسيح .......


----------



## fauzi (9 نوفمبر 2015)

2243 - المسيح مات فوق الصليب نيابة ً عني وعنك ، واليوم يقدم غفرانه ُ وخلاصه ُ إن قبلنا  فدائه ُ وأتينا له بالايمان . لك كل الخيار أن ترفض هذا العرض ، لا بل لك كل الخيار أن تضع أمام إيمانك به واقتبالك له كل العراقيل . لكني انذرك بكل محبة وصرامة وأقول :  انتبه لنفسك جيدا ً ، أناة الله لها حدود ، فقد يأتي يوم ٌ وقد يكون قريبا ً حين تود ُ ان تقبل المسيح  ولا تقدر ، تطلب فلا تجد ، تقرع وليس  مجيب  . ارجوك أن لا ترفض عرض الله المقدم لك في المسيح . فكر مرتين أبديتك في الميزان .


----------



## fauzi (9 نوفمبر 2015)

2244 - بالنسبة للكثيرين فإن اللجوء الى الله هو الحل الأخير . وربما سمع الكثيرون  بقصة السفينة التي كانت تعبر المحيط الأطلسي وارتطمت بجبل ٍ جليدي فيه ، وعندها راح القبطان يطالب جميع من في السفينة بالصلاة  . فجائت إمراة ٌ وقالت له : هل وصلت الأمور الى هذا الحد ؟ وقد كانت المرأة تلمّح الى إن كان  ينبغي عليهم أن يصلّوا فهذا يعني  أن الأمر صار بالغ الخطورة . وللأسف الشديد فإن الكثيرين يعاملون الله  بهذه الطريقة . فهو بالنسبة لهم كالاطار الاحتياطي الذي يكون بحوزتهم دوما ً ولكنهم يأملون أن لا يضطروا لاستخدامه ، أو انه كبوليصة التأمين أو طفاية الحريق  التي يأمل الناس في عدم الاضطرار لاستعمالهما لكنها  موجودان للحالات الطارئة .


----------



## fauzi (11 نوفمبر 2015)

لا نجاح من دون المسيح ، ولا وصول الى قمة الفرح الا عبر دربه ، فهو وحده ُ الطريق والحق والحياة .


----------



## fauzi (16 نوفمبر 2015)

2245 - إن مشكلة الانسان الأولى هي استقلاليته عن الله ، تفرده ُ أن يحكم حياته ُ بنفسه . هذه النزعة   الى الاستقلال موجودة في الطفل منذ ولادته ِ  ، وهي تنمو معه ُ وتتخذ صورا ً شتى  من عناد ٍ في الطفولة وعصيان ٍ في الحداثة وتمرد ٍ في الشباب ، وأخيرا ً الاستقلال التام حين يبلغ الابن أو الابنة سن الرشد . فنحن ُ نحب ُ أن نتحكم بمصائرنا لا أن يقرر أحد ٌ عنا  . نريد ُ بتعبير ٍ آخر أن نتوج أنفسنا ملوكا ً على حياتنا . رغبة الله بالمقابل هي أن يملك هو علينا ، أن تذوب إرادتنا في إرادته ِ عالمين أن إرادته هي خير نفوسنا الأسمى ، وعالمين أن وصاياه هي تعبيرٌ إن إرادته ِ  موضوعة لهذا الغرض . ليس قصده ُ من هذا أن نفقد إرادتنا أو حريتنا في إتخاذ القرارات بل نختار أن نقبل َ ما يختاره ُ  هو لنا .


----------



## fauzi (16 نوفمبر 2015)

2246 -  في يومنا هذا لا يمكن أن ينتخب الشعب الخاطئ الاثيم قائدا ً بارا ً . فإذا كان الشعب فاسقا ً فسوف يختار قائدا ً فاسقا ً . كما انه لا يمكن للمرء أن يتحايل على الله . فاذا كنت كاذبا ً وفاجرا ً ولصا ً ، فلا تتوهم بأنك تستطيع النجاة من عقاب الله ، فحينما تزرع خطية ً فسوف تحصد خطية ، وهذا أمر ٌ لا مفر منه . وإن كنت تظن ُ بأنك تستطيع النجاة من عواقب الخطية فإنك بهذا تجعل الله كاذبا ً . صحيح ٌ أن البعض يعتقدون بأنهم قد أفلتوا من عقاب الخطية  لكن الحقيقة غير ُ ذلك . ولو كان بمقدورنا استجواب آخاب وإيزابل ويهوذا الاسخريطي لقالوا انهم لم يفلتوا ابدا ً من عقاب الخطية ، ولو كان بمقدورنا استجواب بعض الموتى لقالوا لنا ايضا ً بأنهم لم ينجوا من دينونة الخطية .


----------



## fauzi (19 نوفمبر 2015)

2247 - إن توقيت الله يختلف عن توقيتنا نحن البشر . في الوقت الذي ننتظر فيه أن يتحرك الله بمطرقة  الدينونة فإن الله نفسه ُ ينتظر بصبر ٍ أن يتوب المزيد ُ من البشر . لهذا فهو ليس متباطئا ً بل هو يتحرك وفق توقيت ٍ رائع ٍ وكامل . 
واظب على الانتظار مع الرب يسوع المسيح لكي يأتي المزيد من الناس اليه ِ ويتوبوا ويقبلوه ربا ً ومخلّصا ً .
استخدم الوقت الذي اتاحه الله لك لكي تنشر الخبر السار عن يسوع المسيح .


----------



## fauzi (21 نوفمبر 2015)

2248 - رسالة يعقوب 1 : 2 – 12 
2 اِحْسِبُوهُ كُلَّ فَرَحٍ يَا إِخْوَتِي حِينَمَا تَقَعُونَ فِي تَجَارِبَ مُتَنَوِّعَةٍ،
3 عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ امْتِحَانَ إِيمَانِكُمْ يُنْشِئُ صَبْرًا.
4 وَأَمَّا الصَّبْرُ فَلْيَكُنْ لَهُ عَمَلٌ تَامٌّ، لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا تَامِّينَ وَكَامِلِينَ غَيْرَ نَاقِصِينَ فِي شَيْءٍ.
5 وَإِنَّمَا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدُكُمْ تُعْوِزُهُ حِكْمَةٌ، فَلْيَطْلُبْ مِنَ اللهِ الَّذِي يُعْطِي الْجَمِيعَ بِسَخَاءٍ وَلاَ يُعَيِّرُ، فَسَيُعْطَى لَهُ.
6 وَلكِنْ لِيَطْلُبْ بِإِيمَانٍ غَيْرَ مُرْتَابٍ الْبَتَّةَ، لأَنَّ الْمُرْتَابَ يُشْبِهُ مَوْجًا مِنَ الْبَحْرِ تَخْبِطُهُ الرِّيحُ وَتَدْفَعُهُ.
7 فَلاَ يَظُنَّ ذلِكَ الإِنْسَانُ أَنَّهُ يَنَالُ شَيْئًا مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ.
8 رَجُلٌ ذُو رَأْيَيْنِ هُوَ مُتَقَلْقِلٌ فِي جَمِيعِ طُرُقِهِ.
9 وَلْيَفْتَخِرِ الأَخُ الْمُتَّضِعُ بِارْتِفَاعِهِ،
10 وَأَمَّا الْغَنِيُّ فَبِاتِّضَاعِهِ، لأَنَّهُ كَزَهْرِ الْعُشْبِ يَزُولُ.
11 لأَنَّ الشَّمْسَ أَشْرَقَتْ بِالْحَرِّ، فَيَبَّسَتِ الْعُشْبَ، فَسَقَطَ زَهْرُهُ وَفَنِيَ جَمَالُ مَنْظَرِهِ. هكَذَا يَذْبُلُ الْغَنِيُّ أَيْضًا فِي طُرُقِهِ.
12 طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي يَحْتَمِلُ التَّجْرِبَةَ، لأَنَّهُ إِذَا تَزَكَّى يَنَالُ «إِكْلِيلَ الْحَيَاةِ» الَّذِي وَعَدَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ.

من تعوزه  حكمة  في احتمال الآلام من أجل المسيح فليطلب من الله الذي يُعطي الجميع بسخاء  وسيعطيه . لكن يعقوب يشدد قائلا ً : ليطلب بإيمان لأن الذي يشك لا ينال شيئا ً من الرب . قال أحدهم في تعريف الإيمان : انه ادراك مدى عجزنا البشري وادراك مدى قدرة الله . وعندما نطلب بإيمان ، نحن لا ننظر الى إيماننا بل الى اله ٍ كبير ٍ قادر . ربما تقول : أنا مجرد شخص ٍ فقير لا أملك شيئا ً ، لكن تأكد إنك اذا  كنت ولدا ً من أولاد الله فأنت غني ٌ جدا ً . أجل فلديك كنز ٌ في السماء . هل توقفت يوما وتسائلت عن تلك الامتيازات التي تمتلكها في المسيح ؟ نحن نمتلك ُ كل شيء ٍ فيه . قال بولس :
21 إِذًا لاَ يَفْتَخِرَنَّ أَحَدٌ بِالنَّاسِ! فَإِنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ لَكُمْ:
22 أَبُولُسُ ، أَمْ أَبُلُّوسُ ، أَمْ صَفَا، أَمِ الْعَالَمُ، أَمِ الْحَيَاةُ، أَمِ الْمَوْتُ، أَمِ الأَشْيَاءُ الْحَاضِرَةُ، أَمِ الْمُسْتَقْبِلَةُ. كُلُّ شَيْءٍ لَكُمْ.
23 وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلِلْمَسِيحِ، وَالْمَسِيحُ للهِ. ( 1 كورنثوس 3 ) 

فأنت ايها المؤمن تنتمي للمسيح ، وكل ُ ما لدى المسيح هو لك ، لهذا فسواء أكنت متواضعا ً أم فقيرا ً فأنت غني ٌ في المسيح ولديك َ ما تفرح به .
إن هذا الإيمان يُشترط وجوده ُ في كل مؤمن ومؤمنة فقيرا ً كان أم غنيا ً ، لذا لا يلعب الفقر أو الغنى دورا ً في حصول الإنسان على ما يريد من قِبل الله ولا العكس . فإن كان طالب الحكمة  فقيرا ً فلا يجب أن يجعل فقره المادي عائقا ً في طريق إيمانه بل يعلم إن له مكانته المرتفعة عند الله ، لذا يكتب يعقوب قائلا ً : 
" وَلْيَفْتَخِرِ الأَخُ الْمُتَّضِعُ بِارْتِفَاعِهِ ، " رسالة يعقوب 1: 9

وهذا ينطبق على الغني ايضا ً إذ لا يجب ان  يظن الغني إن غناه ُ يقف عائقا ً في طريق حصوله ِ على حكمة الله . لماذا ؟ لأن المؤمن الغني أدرك أن غناه ُ كزهر العشب يزول ، لذا لم يجعل اعتماده ُ على ماله ِ بل على الله ، وهذا ما يكتبه ُ يعقوب :
"  وَأَمَّا الْغَنِيُّ فَبِاتِّضَاعِهِ، لأَنَّهُ كَزَهْرِ الْعُشْبِ يَزُولُ. " يعقوب 1 : 9 
هذا ينطبق وينسجم ُ مع روح النص ، فيعقوب يتحدث عن التجارب التي يتعرض لها الفقراء والاغنياء بسبب ايمانهم بالمسيح ، وهو يتحدث عن الحكمة التي يحتاجها الفقراء والأغنياء عندما تحل التجارب ، وبالتالي يقول : لا يجب أن يقف الفقر أو الغنى عائقا ً في طريق الإيمان . أما الغني الذي يتكل على أمواله وليس على الله فيكتب يعقوب له قائلا ً :
" لأَنَّ الشَّمْسَ أَشْرَقَتْ بِالْحَرِّ، فَيَبَّسَتِ الْعُشْبَ، فَسَقَطَ زَهْرُهُ وَفَنِيَ جَمَالُ مَنْظَرِهِ. هكَذَا يَذْبُلُ الْغَنِيُّ أَيْضًا فِي طُرُقِهِ. "  يعقوب 1: 11 
هكَذَا يَذْبُلُ الْغَنِيُّ أَيْضًا فِي طُرُقِهِ ، في أعماله ِ ، في تجارته ِ .
ينبغي عليك أن تفرح اليوم لا لأن  لديك مخلّصا ً سيخلّصك  ويُدخلك السماء فحسب ، بل وايضا ً  لأنه سيعينك ويساعدك في حياتك على هذه الأرض ، فالله يريد أن ينمّي جميع أولاده ِ ليكونوا مسيحيين ناضجين ، لكنه يستخدم العديد من الاختبارات لتحقيق  كذلك ، وهو يختبر المؤمنين ليرى ما إذا كان إيمانهم حقيقيا ً أم زائفا ً ، كما انه يريد أن يقدم اليقين لأولاده ِ ، لذلك لا ينبغي علينا  أن ننظر الى تجاربنا وكأنها دليل ٌ على اننا لسنا أولادا ً لله بل كدليل ٍ إيجابي على إيماننا . لهذا اذا لم تكن تعاني من بعض المتاعب والمشاكل فينبغي عليك أن تتسائل عن خلاصك ، أما اذا كنت تعاني من بعض المتاعب فهذه ِ دلالة ٌ جيدة على انك تنتمي للمسيح . وفي حين ان لدى الله الكثير من الأهداف والغايات من وراء الاختبارات والتجارب الا أن يعقوب يشدد هنا على الصبر ، فالله لا يريد أن يقدم لك الدليل على انك أحد أولاده فحسب بل ويريد أيضا ً أن يُنشئ صبرا ً في حياتك . قال أحدهم : اذا كان يتعين  علي ّ ان احمل عبئا ً ثقيلا ً فسوف يقوم المسيح بحملي . وأحيانا ينبغي علينا أن نتضع قبل أن نرتفع . نحن ُ ضعفاء في حد  ذواتنا حتى حينما نشعر بأننا أقوياء ، لكننا أقوياء في المسيح حتى حينما نشعر بأننا ضعفاء ، ولا يهم كم ستطول حياتك ولكن المهم هو  كيف ستعيشها ، وما أحوجنا  لهذه النظرة الى نفوسنا   .


----------



## fauzi (23 نوفمبر 2015)

2249 - إن من قبل يسوع المخلّص  سيجلس مع المسيح الملك . لقد أتى ليخلّص لكنه ُ سيأتي ليملك . في مجيئه الأول وُلد والنهار في غفوة والناس في غفلة ، في مجيئه ِ الثاني كلص ِ في الليل هكذا يجيء ( 1 تسالونيكي 5 : 2 ) . في مجيئه ِ الأول تغنت الملائكة بالسلام على الأرض ، وفي مجيئه ِ الثاني سنسمع الرب نفسه ُ بهتاف ( 1 تسالونيكي 4 : 16 )  . في مجيئه ِ الأول لم في الأرض لنفسه ِ مكانا ً ، وفي مجيئه ِ الثاني ستهرب الأرض ُ والسماء ُ ولن يوجد موضعا ً لهما . أتي كحمَل ِ وديع بسيط وسياتي كأسد ٍ مزمجر ٍ مخيف . أتي كعبد ٍ حقير ٍ ذليل لكنه سيأتي كسيد ٍ عظيم ٍ جليل ليدين العظماء والاذلاء على حد ٍ سواء . اتى واعطانا بغنى كل شيء ٍ للتمتع ( 1 تيموثاوس 6 : 17 ) ، وسيأتي ليقول لكل ٍ منا : أعط ِ حساب  وكالتك . 

	سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 21 : 1 – 7 
1 ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ سَمَاءً جَدِيدَةً وَأَرْضًا جَدِيدَةً، لأَنَّ السَّمَاءَ الأُولَى وَالأَرْضَ الأُولَى مَضَتَا، وَالْبَحْرُ لاَ يُوجَدُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ.
2 وَأَنَا يُوحَنَّا رَأَيْتُ الْمَدِينَةَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ أُورُشَلِيمَ الْجَدِيدَةَ نَازِلَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ مُهَيَّأَةً كَعَرُوسٍ مُزَيَّنَةٍ لِرَجُلِهَا.
3 وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا عَظِيمًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «هُوَذَا مَسْكَنُ اللهِ مَعَ النَّاسِ، وَهُوَ سَيَسْكُنُ مَعَهُمْ، وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لَهُ شَعْبًا، وَاللهُ نَفْسُهُ يَكُونُ مَعَهُمْ إِلهًا لَهُمْ.
4 وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ، وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ».
5 وَقَالَ الْجَالِسُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ: «هَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ جَدِيدًا!». وَقَالَ لِيَ: «اكْتُبْ: فَإِنَّ هذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ صَادِقَةٌ وَأَمِينَةٌ».
6 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّانًا.
7 مَنْ يَغْلِبْ يَرِثْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُ إِلهًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا.

سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 3: 14
يَقُولُ الشَّاهِدُ بِهذَا: «نَعَمْ! أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعًا». آمِينَ. تَعَالَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ.


----------



## fauzi (24 نوفمبر 2015)

2250 - ما هي المشاكل التي تواجههك ؟ وما هو الامتحان الذي يمررك الله به ؟ هل يجعلك هذا تشعر بالوحدة ِ واليأس ؟ الوحدة هي عدم الادراك أن الله معنا دائما ً وفي كل مكان . تذكر بان الله حي ُ وأنه قال : 
لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ ( يشوع 1 – 5 ) 
نعم انه لم يتركك وحيدا ً ابدا ً .


----------



## fauzi (25 نوفمبر 2015)

أن تنجب ولدا ً فهذا حسن ، وأن تجعل منه انساناً فهذا أحسن ، وأن تجعله ُ من أبناء الله فهذا هو الأحسن .


----------



## fauzi (27 نوفمبر 2015)

هل أنت ممن يحسبون لله حسابا ً بينما تقوم بأمورك العامة والخاصة ؟ وهل تسمع له وتفعل ما يرضيه ، ليس خوفا ً منه بل حبا ً به ؟


----------



## fauzi (27 نوفمبر 2015)

لا تأتي الى الكتاب المقدس لأجل المعرفة فقط بل كن مستعدا ً لتطبيق وصاياه وأحكامه .


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2015)

هل أسلمت نفسك للخوف والقلق ؟ هل تركت ذهنك يعاني من صراع الأفكار ؟  لا تقلق ، لا تفكر كثيرا ً ، "عند الرب السيد للموت مخارج". فقط اهدأ عند قدمي القدير واستسلم لحمايته ِ . وحده ُ القادر أن يُخرجك "من وجه الضيق إلى رحب لا حصر فيه ".ِ . ثق فيه وسوف تتمتع دائمًا بالأمان.. لا تخف، هو يحملنا.. دائمًا.. دائمًا يحملنا إلى أعلى..
هو يقول لنا مُطمئنًا "على الأيدي تُحملون".
فهل تثق وتستريح بين يدي القدير؟


----------



## fauzi (30 نوفمبر 2015)

2251 - هنالك الكثير من الأشخاص الذين لا يحبون أن يقرأوا في الكتاب المقدس . وهنالك أشخاص ٌ يتصفحون الكتاب وينتقون بعض الآيات الجميلة من هنا ومن هناك ، لكننا بحاجة لدراسة كلمة الله بأكملها وبانتظام. الله قد أعطاك كلمته ُ وانت مسؤول ٌ عن تجاوبك معها .


----------



## fauzi (2 ديسمبر 2015)

2252 - 
أنت مستحق ٌ ايها الرب أن تأخذ المجد والكرامة َ والقدرة ، يا من  ذ ُبحت  َواشتريتنا لله بدمك َ . 
يسوع المسيح أنت الألف والياء ، الأول والآخر ، البداية والنهاية .
ابن الله ، الابن الحبيب ، الاله القادر على كل شيء .
الباب ، الطريق والحق والحياة ، رئيس الحياة .
كلمة الله ، الوسيط ، المخلّص ، المنقذ ، القدوس ، المبارك ، رئيس ملوك الأرض ، رب المجد ، ملك الملوك ورب الارباب . الراعي الصالح ، راعي الخراف العظيم ، راعي نفوسنا واسقفها . الرب برّنا ، عمانوئيل ، أمس واليوم والى الابد  .
يا عجيبا ً ، يا مشيرا ً ، أنت أزلي ٌ ، أبدي ، رئيس السلام ، كوكب الصبح ، نور العالم ، النور الحقيقي . صانع الكل  وحافظه لأن  منك وبك ولك كل الاشياء ، لك المجد الى الأبد ، آمين  .


----------



## fauzi (5 ديسمبر 2015)

2253 -
بعد سنوات ٍ من علاقة الله الوثيقة بموسى ، بعد مشوار ٍ طويل ٍ في صحبته ، اشتاق موسى أن يرى الله . حمل رسالته ، نقل مشيئته ، نفذ ارادته  . قال موسى للرب :
 " أَرِنِي مَجْدَكَ " 
سمعت ُ صوتك وسمعت صوتي ، أرني مجدك . 
وقال له الرب :
" لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَرَى وَجْهِي، لأَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ لاَ يَرَانِي وَيَعِيشُ " 
لكن الله في محبته ِ لموسى اراد أن يحقق له أمنيته ، قال :
" هُوَذَا عِنْدِي مَكَانٌ، فَتَقِفُ عَلَى الصَّخْرَةِ . وَيَكُونُ مَتَى اجْتَازَ مَجْدِي، أَنِّي أَضَعُكَ فِي نُقْرَةٍ مِنَ الصَّخْرَةِ  وَأَسْتُرُكَ بِيَدِي حَتَّى أَجْتَازَ . ثُمَّ أَرْفَعُ يَدِي فَتَنْظُرُ وَرَائِي، وَأَمَّا وَجْهِي فَلاَ يُرَى "
 بعد محاكمة ٍ قاسية ٍ سادها الظلم وذُبح الحق واغتيلت كل مبادئ العدالة . أخذوا المسيح ليُصلب . جلدوه وعذبوه وأهانوه ووضعوا صليبه ُ عليه . وسار حتى صحرة الجلجثة . وجدوا هناك مكان ، مكان ٌ للصليب ، على صخرة الجلجثة حفروا نقرة في الصخرة  وثبتوا الصليب فيها . ومات المسيح على الصليب . سال دم ٌ وماء وانزلقا على الصخرة الى النقرة . اصبح من حق كل انسان ان يرى مجد الله ، يرى مجد الله ويعيش . في نقرة صخرة الجلجثة نرى مجد الله ونحيا . لا خطر علينا من رؤية الله . المسيح لنا الآن هو صخر الدهور ، هو ملجئنا وأماننا وحياتنا . على جبل سيناء نزل الرب أمام  عيون جميع  الشعب ، رأوه من بعيد . وكان  كل من يمس الجبل يُقتل قتلا ً ، كان جبل سيناء كله ُ يدخّن لأن الرب نزل عليه ِ بالنار . صعد دخانه ُ كدخان الأتون ، ارتجف كل الجبل . وعلى جبل الجلجثة كانت ظلمة ٌ على  الأرض ، أظلمت الشمس وانشق حجاب الهيكل ، تزلزلت الأرض ، الصخور تشققت ، القبور تفتحت ، اهتزت الأرض والسماء . 
إن أردت ان ترى مجد الله تعال الى جبل الجلجثة . هناك انتصب ابن الله على الصليب جاذبا ً الارض الى السماء .
 في نقرة الصخرة قف وانظر وانتظر مجد الله .
في نقرة الصخرة قف واطلب غفرانا ً لخطاياك .
في نقرة الصخرة قف والمس نعمة الله ورحمته .
في نقرة الصخرة اختبأ ، هناك الأمان في الرب صخر الدهور.
توكل "  عَلَى الرَّبِّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، لأَنَّ فِي يَاهَ الرَّبِّ صَخْرَ الدُّهُورِ.  " ( اشعياء 26 : 4 ) 
من جبل سيناء حتى جبل الجلجثة يظهر مجد الله .


----------



## fauzi (6 ديسمبر 2015)

2254 -

قد نتسائل ُ عن  سبب كون  احدهم حكيما ً وغيره ِ جاهلا ً . وعندما نبحث المقياس الذي من خلاله ِ نصف الرجل بالحكمة أو بالجهل فقد تختل عندنا جميع الموازين . فعندما نضع العلم مقياسا ً للحكمة والجهل نجد اشخاصا ً كثيرين غير متعلمين وهم أوفر حكمة ً من الاشخاص الذين قضوا حياتهم وهم يتعلمون . وعندما نضع الخبرة والعلم الطويل بكفة ميزان الحكمة فإننا نُصعق عندما نرى أ ُناسا ً لا يتجاوز عمرهم العشرين عاما ً وهم حكماء بما تحمل الكلمة من معنى . اذا فشلت مقاييسنا جميعا ً فكيف نحكم على تصرفات أحدهم بالجهل والآخر بالحكمة ؟ وما هي الصفات التي نراها في ذلك الجاهل عندما نلقاه أو عندما نسمع عنه من أصدقائنا ؟
إن اسراعك في الكلام قد يُنسب لك الجهل  ، فحتى الكتاب المقدس يصف الجاهل الذي لا يتكلم انه حكيم ٌ إن فعل ذلك ، فهل أنت متسرع ٌ في كلامك دائما ً أم أنك تتمهل حتى تتيقن مما عندك ؟ هناك صفات ٌ كثيرة ٌ للجاهل يذكرها الكتاب المقدس ، ويبين انه الشخص الذي يرفض التعليم ويعتقد أن لديه كل المعرفة . هو الشخص الذي يبدو سبيله ُ صالحا ً في عينيه ، يغضب ويحتد بسرعة ٍ كبيرة ٍ وما الى ذلك . فهل نحن ممن يتصفون بهذه ِ الصفات  ام اننا نحاول ان نغير ونعمل في حياتنا حتى نُصبح أوفر حكمة ؟ وتذكر بأنه لم يولد انسان ٌ حكيم من بطن أمه .


----------



## fauzi (7 ديسمبر 2015)

2255 - 
أفضل الهدايا للعام الجديد
لعدوك .. الغفران
لصديقك .. الإنصات 
لطفلك .. القدوة 
لوالديك .. الاهتمام
لفريقك .. التشجيع
للمسيح .. قلبك


----------



## fauzi (8 ديسمبر 2015)

2256 - 
يعدنا الله بأن يستجيب لنا :
" اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا، اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا، اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ .  " 
الا أن هناك شروط ٌ للصلاة الحقيقية : أن تكون في شوق ، شوق ٌ للصلاة  لا شوق للطلبة ، شوق ٌ لأن تكون في محضر الله أمام عرشه . لهفة ٌ تدفعنا لأن نُسرع  لنطلب وجه الله  أولا ً ، عطش ٌ وجوع ٌ نحوه ، وأن نتقدم باسم المسيح ، هو وسيطنا ، هو صاحب الوعد ومحقق العهد . قديما ً كانوا يأتون الى الله عن طريق الكهنة ورؤساء الكهنة فقط ، حتى انشق حجاب الهيكل عند موت المسيح ولم يعد بين الله والانسان فاصل . أصبح المسيح حامل طلباتنا  ، رئيس كهنتنا  :
" وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ " يوحنا 14: 13
هو الطريق لتحقيق طلباتنا وسداد احتياجاتنا . وتُبنى صلواتنا وتُؤسس على وعود الله لنا . الإيمان طريق النوال ، نوال ما نطلب ، كل ما تصلي وتسأل من أجله آمن أن تناله ُ وسوف تناله ُ . تجثو النفس أمام الله ، تمجده ، تحمده ُ من أجل عظمته وصلاحه . نقدم طلباتنا اليه باسم المسيح ، بثقة الأطفال ،  باشتياق ٍ ورغبة . نُظهر له أهمية ما نطلب وجدية سؤالنا وشدة الاحتياج لها . ونصلي مع حنّه : 
" بك، يا رب تهلل قلبي وارتفع رأسي عاليا 
لا أحد مثل الرب، لا قدوس ولا خالق سواه.
الرب يفقر ويغني. يحط من يشاء ويرفع من يشاء.
يقيم المسكين عن التراب
الرب يدين أقاصي الأرض. يختار ملكه ويمسحه ويمنحه النصر والعز.  " ( 1 صموئيل  : 2 ) ترجمة الاخبار السارة


----------



## fauzi (12 ديسمبر 2015)

2257 -
الصلاة تعني الاتصال بقوة الله ، الصلاة اتصال . والصلاة هي القناة التي تسري فيها في حياة الناس نعمة الله ، وهي تجعل من يصلي قادرا ً على احتمال المتاعب وعلى احتمال أمراض الحياة . لربما خطية هذا الجيل العظمى وأعني خطية المؤمنين العظمى هي الامتناع عن الصلاة . نحن نُشغل أنفسنا بكل شيء وبأي شيء لكننا نتأخر عن الاتصال بالله ، هذا مع العلم الأكيد أن الاتصال بالله هو مصدر القوة الروحية . نحن نشدد باستمرار بأن الضمانة الوحيدة لحياة النصرة على الخطية  مهما كانت لا تتأتى الا عن طريق الاتصال بالله ، أن نبقى معه ُ وفيه ، وإن كانت حياتنا خالية من الشهادة الحقيقية وإن لم تكن تمجّد الله فالسبب أننا بعيدون عنه . هل تجلس مع الله ؟ هل تتحدث اليه ؟ هل تقضي الدقائق والساعات في حضرته ِ ؟ 
إن نبع قوة الله لا ينضب لأولئك الذين  يجلسون معه ُ وفي حضرته ِ .


----------



## fauzi (13 ديسمبر 2015)

2258 - 
 كثيرون يتحمسون لعلاج أخطاء الآخرين ، وقد لا ينقصهم صدق الدافع أو حماس الرغبة ، ومع هذا يكون علاجهم لأخوتهم  خارج مشيئة الله ، لماذا ؟ لانهم يعالجون الخطأ بخطأ آخر . يعالجون اخطاء اخوتهم بطريقة جارحة دون أن يلاحظوا ان بعملهم هذا يسببون جرحا ً كبيرا ً لغيرهم . وأحيانا ً يوجهون الانتقادات لآخرين ويحكمون عليهم بطريقة ٍ مزعجة دون أثر ٍ للمحبة ، تلك المحبة التي تتأنى وترفق ، المحبة التي لا تتفاخر ولا  تنتفخ ، المحبة التي تستر كثرة ً من الخطايا . يعلّمنا الرسول بولس قائلا ً : 
" إِنِ انْسَبَقَ إِنْسَانٌ فَأُخِذَ فِي زَلَّةٍ مَا، فَأَصْلِحُوا أَنْتُمُ الرُّوحَانِيِّينَ مِثْلَ هذَا بِرُوحِ الْوَدَاعَةِ  "  (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 6: 1 ) 
نعم هناك فرق ٌ بين علاج الخطأ بالجسد وبين علاجه ِ بالروح . العلاج بالروح المقدس دائما ً يمتلئ بالحب الحقيقي والاتضاع الصادق  . إن كنت قد رأيت ما هو خطأ في أخيك لا تذهب اليه منتقدا ً تصرفه ُ ولا  بعنف تعييرك بل تعال بكل محبة قلب ٍ وصدق ٍ خالص ، تعال كما علمك المعلم الأعظم بكل تواضع كي تقدر أن تغسل رجلي أخيك التي اتسخت باوحال هذا العالم الذي لا يُعطي الى كل الذين يركضون خلفه ُ الا التعب والمشقة .
ربي يسوع ، يا من باتضاع ٍ فائق ٍ انحنيت لتغسل أقدام عبيدك وانت الذي لم تفعل خطية ً واحدة  ، انت وحدك تقدر ان تغسل أرجلنا من الغبار العالق بنا من رحلتنا في زمن الغربة . ايها الرقيق كل الرقة ، اللطيف كل اللطف ، ايها الراعي العذب الذي قصبة مرضوضة لم تقصف وفتيلة مدخنة لم تطفئ . تحتمل وتحتمل ، تعالج أخطائنا في صبر ٍ عجيب . ما اعظم طول أناتك ، ما أعجب وداعتك . آه يا سيدي ، علمنا أن نتشبه بك ونحب اخوتك كما أحببتهم ، وحين يخطأون نعاملهم كما تعاملنا دون أن نجرح مشاعرهم . يا رب علمنا أن نحب كما أحببت أنت .


----------



## fauzi (14 ديسمبر 2015)

2259 - 

فَمَنْ يَعْرِفُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ حَسَنًا وَلاَ يَعْمَلُ، فَذلِكَ خَطِيَّةٌ لَهُ (رسالة يعقوب 4: 17 )

هناك العديد من الناس الذين يخطأون دون أن يعلموا بذلك ، فاذا كنت تعرف انه ينبغي عليك القيام بشيء ٍ ما لكنك لم تقم به فهذه خطية . تصور كثيرين عن الخطية بأنها إتيان عمل قبيح أو تعدي على الآخرين وعلى حقوقهم ، لكن الخطية في التعريف المسيحي تأخذ بعدا ً آخر ، انها التقصير في عمل الخير ، أنت تعرف أن تعمل صلاحا ً وتمتنع عن ذلك ، هذه خطية لك . أمام مثل هذا الحكم من يجرأ  بعد من بني البشر أن يقول بأنه لم يخطئ  ولا يخطئ ؟ كم من المرات تعدينا مشيئة الله ؟ كم من المرات قصرنا في عمل الخير ؟ إن حياتنا قصيرة  ولا ينبغي علينا أن نقضيها في النزاع والغيرة والحسد ، فمن شأن هذا كله أن يفسد الحياة . اننا بحاجة الى أن نأتي للمسيح وأن نسلمه حياتنا  ونبدأ بالعيش بطريقة ٍ صحيحة . وقد قال الرب يسوع في انجيل يوحنا :
وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ. (يوحنا 10: 10 ) 
فالرب يسوع المسيح يريد أن يهبك حياة ً حقيقية ،  فهل أنت تعيش مثل هذه الحياة الآن ؟


----------



## fauzi (18 ديسمبر 2015)

ولد المسيح في عالم مظلم ... واشرق عليه بنوره 

" وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ ، وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ. "  ( يوحنا 1 : 5 ) 

هل تدعوه لينوّر قلبك ؟


----------



## fauzi (21 ديسمبر 2015)

2260 -
اتّبع مثال يوسف وابذل كل جهد ٍ لديك حتى في ابسط الأعمال . اعتبر ذلك جزءا ً من تدريبك لخدمة الرب . كن واثقا ً ان الله يرى جهودك ، وتذكر بأنه قادر ٌ على قلب الظروف والأحوال  لما فيه خيرك ومصلحتك .


----------



## fauzi (25 ديسمبر 2015)

يوحنا 1
1 فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ.
.
.
.
14 وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدًا كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءًا نِعْمَةً وَحَقًّا.


----------



## fauzi (26 ديسمبر 2015)

2261 - 
بطرس المتردد ، بطرس الذي انكر المسيح ليس هفوة ً بل ثلاث مرات عمدا ً وبملء ارادته ِ ، هذا هو بطرس الذي اصبح صخرة ً كبيرة وكتب رسالتين من أعظم ما يكون . أجل المسيح يستطيع أن يحول كل جبان ٍ منا الى بطل وكل حجر صغير الى صخرة . المهم ان نضع نفوسنا بين يديه عجينة ً طرية ليشكل أوانينا كما يريد


----------



## fauzi (4 يناير 2016)

أيها المؤمن احفظ حياتك جيدا ً من كل شيء ٍ يدنّس قلبك ، فالله يريد أن تكون منفصلا ً عن كل ما يلوث فكرك .


----------



## fauzi (4 يناير 2016)

تذكّر ان الله قد أعد لك الأفضل


----------



## fauzi (7 يناير 2016)

2262 - 
أعظم فرحة ٍ للانسان أن يجد الطريق الى المسيح ويرث ملكوت السماوات . وأعظم فرحة ٍ أيضا ً هي أن يأتي الانسان بآخر تحت أقدام المسيح الشافي الغافر . السماء تفرح بعودة الخاطئ والملائكة تهلل ، الله يسعد به .


----------



## fauzi (8 يناير 2016)

2263 - 
يجدر بنا ان نفكر في الاشياء التي تشغل انتباهنا وتفكيرنا في اغلب الاوقات . فنحن نشعر بعدم الرضا حينما نحول أعيننا عن ما لدينا ونبدأ في التفكير في ما ليس لدينا . 
لا تسمح لرغباتك التي لم تتحقق بعد أن تنسيك هبات الله الرائعة المتمثلة في الحياة و الطعام  والصحة  والعمل والاصدقاء .


----------



## fauzi (10 يناير 2016)

2264 - 
الله لنا ملجأ ُ وقوة ٌ على الدوام 
عون ٌ شديد ٌ ثابت ٌ في الضيق حصن ٌ وسلام 
لذلك لا نخشى اذا تزلزلت بنا الأراضي والجبال انقلبت للبحر من هول الصدام


----------



## fauzi (12 يناير 2016)

2265 - 
سفر العدد 27 : 15 – 23 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة ) 
15. فقال له موسى :
16. ((ليوكل الرب، مصدر حياة كل بشر، رجلا على الجماعة،
17. يخرج أمامهم إلى الحرب ويعود بهم، لئلا تبقى جماعة الرب كغنم لا راعي لها)).
18. فقال الرب لموسى: ((خذ يشوع بن نون، فهو رجل فيه روح الرب، وضع يدك عليه
19. وأقمه بمحضر من ألعازار الكاهن والجماعة كلها خلفا لك،
20. واجعل عليه من مهابتك لتسمع له جماعة بني إسرائيل كلها.
21. يقف بين يدي ألعازار الكاهن حتى يطلب له بطريقة الأوريم أمام الرب ما يقضي به الرب. بأمره يخرج بنو إسرائيل وكل الجماعة إلى الحرب، وبأمره يعودون)).
22. ففعل موسى كما أمره الرب. أخذ يشوع وأقامه بمحضر من ألعازار الكاهن وكل الجماعة،
23. ووضع يديه عليه وأقامه خلفا له، كما قال الرب على لسان موسى.



إن القادة الذين يتخذون قرارات خاطئة بصورة ٍ مستمرة ٍ يسببون القلق والألم لشعوبهم او مرؤوسيهم  . لهذا من الضروري للغاية أن يتم اختيار القادة بعناية ٍ وتدقيق 
قد نجد انفسنا جميعا ً قي موقف ٍ يتعين علينا فيه أن نختار قادة ً أو أن نشارك في تدريبهم أو تنميتهم . وبسبب الاهمية البالغة للقادة فإن نوعية الاشخاص الذين نختارهم وكيفية اختيارنا لهم يمكن أن تحدث فرقا ً كبيرا ً ، لذلك حينما نرى تغييرا ً وشيكا ً في القيادة أو حينما يكون لنا دور ٌ في اختيار القادة ينبغي علينا أن نحذو حذو موسى :
اولا ً : أن نطلب من الله شخصا ً قادرا ً ومتعاطفا ً .
ثانيا ً : أن نفوض هذا الشخص و ندعمه ُ في مهامه  الجديدة  هذه . 

ما هي الطرق والوسائل التي تنتهجها لاعداد قادة ٍ في بيتك وفي عملك َ وفي كنيستك َ وفي مجتمعك َ ؟ ما الذي يمكنك فعله ُ للتاثير عليهم كي يسلكوا في القيادة بحسب مشيئة الله ؟


----------



## fauzi (16 يناير 2016)

2266 - 
قد تبدو الافكار الجديدة التي يطرحها الآخرون جيدة ً في ظاهرها ، لكن ينبغي علينا أن نحكم عليها بحسب مطابقتها أو عدم مطابقتها لكلمة الله . وحيث أن المعلمين الكذبة ما زالوا موجودين من حولنا اليوم فإن الحكيم هو من يفحص أفكار هؤلاء في ضوء كلمة الله .
حينما يزعم الناس انهم يتكلمون بكلام الله في يومنا هذا فعليك بفحص ما يقولون من الجوانب التالية :
هل يقولون الحق ؟
هل يركزون على الله ؟
وهكذا حينما تسمع فكرة ً جديدة ً وجذابة افحصها بعناية قبل أن تتحمس كثيرا ً لها .


----------



## fauzi (23 يناير 2016)

2267 - 
كثيرا ً ما نحاول أن نسيطر على حياتنا دون معونة ٍ  من الله  . حينما تعترض الصعوبات طريقنا يريدنا الله أن نأتي اليه أولا ً وأن نطلب معونته ُ وارشاده ُ .
التجأ الى الله أولا ً طلبا ً للمعونة في كل يوم ولا تجعله ملاذك الأخير ، بعد ذلك يمكنك أن تطلب معونة َ الآخرين بحسب ارشاد الله لك .


----------



## fauzi (25 يناير 2016)

2268 - 
ليس بالضرورة أن تكون في سن الشيخوخة  كي تنسى شيئا ً هاما ً ، فالنسيان يحدث للناس جميعا ً في  كل حين ، ولا شك  أن هذا قد حدث معك أليس كذلك ؟ أم انك نسيت ذلك ؟ قد نصرف أوقاتا ً طويلة جدا ً على الوسائل أو الطرق فننسى الغاية النهائية ألا وهي تمجيد الله  ، وقد تقع الكنائس في هذا الخطأ هي الأخرى ، فعلى سبيل المثال قد تصرف الرعية كل طاقتها في اقامة مرافق جديدة ٍ لتُصبح بعد ذلك مكتفية ً بذاتها ، أو تخشى من استخدام الآخرين لهذه المرافق .
ما هي غايتك في عملك ، في بيتك ؟ اجعل تصرفاتك هناك جزءا ً ً من تتميم مقاصد الله النهائية . تذكر ما دعاك الله للقيام به  ولا تنسى وعودك له .


----------



## fauzi (27 يناير 2016)

2269 - 
ربما تمكنت من الحفاظ على مظهرك َ  ووقارك الخارجي الى درجة أن اصدقائك وجيرانك وربما زوجتك يعتقدون بأنك شخص ًٌ رائع ، لكن في السماء يقول ناظم المزمور التسعين :
" قد جعلت آثامنا أمامك، خفياتنا في ضوء وجهك " مزمور 90 : 8 
فالله يعرفك َ حق المعرفة ، وبالتالي فلا حاجة بك لمحاولة اخفاء حقيقتك . وكما يقول الدكتور لويس شيفر :
الخطية الخفية على الأرض هي فضيحة ٌ علنية في السماء .


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2016)

2270- 
انخدع شمشون لأن دليلة تملقته ُ واشبعت شهوته الجنسية . ورغم أن شمشون كان قادرا ً على صرع أسد الا أنه لم يتمكن من كبح شهواته الملتهبة واخماد غروره ِ .
كيف يمكنك أن تمنع محبتك أو متعتك الجنسية من خداعك ؟
اولا : حدد أي نوع ٍ من الأشخاص تُحب قبل أن تغلبك عواطفك َ ، حدد ما اذا كنت معجبا ً بشخصية ذلك المرء وبإيمانه بالرب بقدر اعجابك بمظهره الخارجي .
ثانيا ً : ابحث عن الجوانب الهامة حقا ً في شريك الحياة لأن الجزء الاكبر الذي ستقضيه ِ مع شريك الحياة  لن يقتصر على الجنس .
ثالثا ً : يجب أن تتحلى بالصبر ، فغالبا ً ما يكشف الوقت ما يُخفيه المظهر الجذاب واللمسة الحانية .


----------



## fauzi (5 فبراير 2016)

2271 - 
نحن لا نعرف كيف يمكن لحياتنا أن تؤثر في الآخرين بعد سنوات ٍ من اليوم . 
عش أمينا ً للرب عالما ً ان تأثير حياتك َ سيمتد ُ لما بعد فترة حياتك على الأرض ، وكن واثقا ً بأن مكافآت الرب ستفوق ُ أية تضحيات ٍ تقوم ُ بها .


----------



## fauzi (5 فبراير 2016)

2272 - 
ما أخطر الذين يُظهرون صورة التقوى في الكنيسة لكنهم يعيشون حياة بعيدة كل البعد عن الحق والبر خارجها .
من المهم للغاية أن تثق بالمسيح لأجل خلاصك ، لكن اذا كنت تدّعي انك تثق بالمسيح لكن حياتك خارج الكنيسة لم تكن تتوافق مع الحق المعلن في الانجيل فليس هناك سوى سوى كلمة تصفك َ وهي كلمة قاسية رغم أن الرب يسوع هو أكثر شخص أستخدمها لوصف القادة الدينيين في زمنه ، وهذه الكلمة هي : مرائي أو منافق .. فمن النفاق أن نُعلن في الكنيسة عن ثقتنا ومحبتنا بالرب يسوع المسيح ثم نخرج من الكنيسة لنمارس حياة ً تتنافى مع الانجيل الذي ينبغي علينا أن نشهد عنه ُ . وهنالك عدد ٌ كبير ٌ من المسيحيين الذين لا يحبون هذا الحديث لأنهم ناشطون للغاية في حقل العمل المسيحي لكنهم ليسوا كذلك في العيش للرب في أعمالهم وحياتهم الاجتماعية .


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2016)

2273 - 
في كثير ٍ من الأحيان نسمح ُ لقيم الآخرين وتصرفاتهم أن تُملي علينا مواقفنا وتصرفاتنا . احترس من أن تُبعدك قيم أصدقائك َ أو الاشخاص الذين تُعجب بهم عن ما يقول الله بأنه صواب وتذكر دوما ً أن محاولة التشبه بغير المؤمنين يمكن أن تؤدي الى كارثة ٍ روحية ٍ في حياتك َ .


----------



## fauzi (10 فبراير 2016)

2274 - 
اعمل جردا ً روحيا ً لحياتك ، فقد تبدو رائعا ً من الخارج ،  لكن الله يهتم بدواخلنا أكثر .


----------



## fauzi (13 فبراير 2016)

2275 - 
صموئيل الاول 16 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة ) 
 1 .وقال الرب لصموئيل: ((إلى متى تتأسف على شاول وأنا رفضته ملكا على إسرائيل؟ فاملأ القرن بالزيت وتعال أرسلك إلى يسى في بيت لحم، لأني اخترت من بنيه ملكا)).
.
.
.
4. ففعل صموئيل كما أمره الرب وجاء إلى بيت لحم. فاضطرب شيوخ المدينة عند لقائه وقالوا له: ((ألخير مجيئك؟))
5. فقال ((نعم. جئت لأقدم ذبيحة، فتطهروا وتعالوا معي إلى الذبيحة)). وأمر يسى وبنيه أن يتطهروا أيضا، ودعاهم إلى الذبيحة.
6. فلما حضروا نظر صموئيل إلى أليآب بن يسى، فقال في نفسه: ((هذا هو الملك الذي اختاره الرب)).
7. فقال الرب لصموئيل: ((لا تلتفت إلى منظره وطول قامته، فأنا رفضته لأن الرب لا ينظر كما ينظر الإنسان. فالإنسان ينظر إلى المظهر، وأما الرب فينظر إلى القلب))
.
.
.
10. وهكذا حتى مر سبعة من بنيه أمام صموئيل، فقال صموئيل ليسى: ((لم يختر الرب أحدا من هؤلاء)).
11. ثم قال له: ((أهولاء جميع بنيك؟)) فأجابه: ((بقي الصغير وهو يرعى الغنم)). فقال له: ((أرسل فجئنا به، لأننا لا نأكل حتى يأتي إلى هنا)).
12. فأرسل وجاء به، وكان حسن العينين، وسيم المنظر. فقال الرب لصموئيل: ((قم امسحه ملكا، فهذا هو)).
13. فأخذ صموئيل قرن الزيت ومسحه ملكا من بين إخوته، فحل روح الرب على داود من ذلك اليوم فصاعدا. ونهض صموئيل وعاد إلى الرامة.




حذر الله النبي صموئيل من الحكم على الاشخاص حسب اشكالهم أو مظاهرهم فقط ، فالله يحكم على الاشخاص بحسب ايمانهم وشخصياتهم وليس بحسب مظاهرهم .
يصرف غالبية الناس ساعات ٍ عديدة في كل اسبوع في سبيل الحفاظ على مظهرهم الخارجي . ومع انه ما من خطأ في أن تسعى للظهور في أحسن صورة ٍ ممكنة الا ان السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه ُ هنا هو : 
هل تفعل الشيء نفسه لتنمية شخصيتك الداخلية ؟
رغم ان الجميع يستطيعون رؤية وجهك الا ان شخصيتك الداخلية هي التي ستقرر كيف ستعيش وكيف ستعمل وكيف ستستمتع بالحياة .


----------



## fauzi (15 فبراير 2016)

2276 - 
مُتَذَكِّرِينَ كَلِمَاتِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: مَغْبُوطٌ هُوَ الْعَطَاءُ أَكْثَرُ مِنَ الأَخْذِ». سفر أعمال الرسل 20 :35

وانت في الطريق اليوم ماذا تنتظر أن يحدث لك ؟ ماذا تتوقع من الناس حولك ؟ معاونة ؟ مساعدة ؟ خدمة ؟ طبعا ً .. كلنا نحتاج الى بعض ، ولنأخذ لا بد أن نعطي . أخذ ٌ وعطاء . 
قال المسيح : مَغْبُوطٌ هُوَ الْعَطَاءُ أَكْثَرُ مِنَ الأَخْذِ
هكذا قال وفعل ، أعطى كل ما لديه لنا . اختار أن يعطي ، أن يهب . الغني هو الذي يعطي ، القادر هو الذي يهب . كان المسيح مثالا ً للعطاء ، مثالا ً للخدمة . يقول عنه بولس الرسول في رسالته ِ الى فيلبي الاصحاح الثاني : 
" 6 الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً للهِ.
7 لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ.
8 وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ. "

أعطى حياته لنا ، هكذا علمنا المسيح أن نعطي ، علمنا أن العطاء أفضل من الأخذ ، و قال عن نفسه ِ :
" لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضًا لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ " ( مرقس 10 : 45 ) 
وقال لهم  :
" مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيكُمْ عَظِيمًا فَلْيَكُنْ لَكُمْ خَادِمًا " ( متى 20 : 26 )
الصغير هو الذي يخدم نفسه ، العظيم هو الذي يخدم الآخرين . الذي يركز على نفسه محدود ٌ بنفسه والذي يركز على الآخرين غير محدود ، مثل الطفل كل شيء لنفسه ، يقول : الكل لي ، بينما الكبير هو الذي يقول : أنا للكل .
يقول بولس الرسول :
" 	لاَ تَنْظُرُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لِنَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لآخَرِينَ أَيْضًا." ( فيلبي 2 : 4 )
في مشهد ِ رائع حين كان على العشاء قَامَ المسيح  عَنِ الْعَشَاءِ، وَخَلَعَ ثِيَابَهُ، وَأَخَذَ مِنْشَفَةً وَاتَّزَرَ بِهَا، وهو السيد هو المعلم ، ثُمَّ صَبَّ مَاءً فِي مِغْسَل ، وَابْتَدَأَ يَغْسِلُ أَرْجُلَ التَّلاَمِيذِ ، وبعدما انتهى شرح لهم ما فعل ، قال :
أَنْتُمْ تَدْعُونَنِي مُعَلِّمًا وَسَيِّدًا، فَإِنْ كُنْتُ وَأَنَا السَّيِّدُ وَالْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ أَرْجُلَكُمْ، فَأَنْتُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ بَعْضُكُمْ أَرْجُلَ بَعْضٍ  ( يوحنا 13 ) 
مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَظِيمًا فَلْيَكُنْ  للجميع  خَادِمًا . 
بادر بالعطاء ، بادر بالخدمة ، اجعل اليوم يوم عطاء ، يوم خدمة وسترى بركات الله لك .


----------



## fauzi (16 فبراير 2016)

2277 - 
اذا  كنت أبا ً أو أما ً  فقد لا تستطيع أو لا تستطيعين التحكم بتصرفات أبنائك ، لكن يمكنك أن تعيش وفقا ً لمعايير الله وتكون قدوة ً صالحة ً لهم . 
ما هي التغييرات التي ينبغي عليك القيام بها لكي تكون أبا ً أفضل  أو أما ً أفضل ؟


----------



## fauzi (19 فبراير 2016)

2278 -
يريد الله أن يعمل من خلالنا لا ان يقوم بالعمل نيابة ً عنا .
اطلب من الله أن يمنحك الحكمة لكي تعرف ماذا تفعل ولكي تتحلى بالشجاعة للعمل بها ، وتذكر انك إن طلبت الحكمة فسوف يمنحك الله بحسب وعده ِ كل ما تحتاج اليه .


----------



## fauzi (20 فبراير 2016)

2279 - 
تذكّر أن كنيسة الله هي جماعة ٌ من  المؤمنين وليست مبنى ،  رغم أنه من الجيد أن نحافظ على مبنى الكنيسة بصفتنا أعضاء ً صالحين في الكنيسة ووكلاء ً عن موارد الله الا أنه يحسن بنا أن نتذكر دوما ً بأن الأفراد أكثرُ أهمية ً بما لا يُقاس .


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2016)

2280 -
سفر الملوك الاول 11 : 1 – 13 ) ترجمة الاخبار السارة 
1. وأحب الملك سليمان فضلا عن ابنة فرعون نساء غريبات من الموآبيين والعمونيين والأدوميين والصيدونيين والحثيين
2. ومن الأمم التي عناها الرب في قوله لبني إسرائيل: ((لا تختلطوا بهم، ولا يختلطوا بكم. فهم يميلون بقلوبكم إلى آلهتهم)). فتعلق بهن سليمان حبا.
3. وكان له سبع مئة زوجة من الأميرات وثلاث مئة جارية، فأزاغت نساؤه قلبه.
4. وفي زمن شيخوخته مالت زوجاته بقلبه إلى آلهة غريبة، فلم يكن قلبه مخلصا للرب إلهه كما كان قلب أبيه داود.
5. وتبع سليمان عشتروت إلهة الصيدونيين وملكوم إله بني عمون.
6. وفعل الشر أمام عيني الرب ولم يتبع الرب بكل قلبه مثل داود أبيه.
7. وبنى في الجبل الذي قبالة أورشليم معبدا لكموش إله موآب، ولمولك إله بني عمون.
8. وكذلك بنى معابد لآلهة جميع نسائه الغريبات حتى يحرقن البخور ويقدمن الذبائح لها.
9. فغضب الرب على سليمان لأن قلبه مال عن الرب إله إسرائيل الذي تجلى له مرتين
10. وأمره أن لا يعبد آلهة أخرى، فلم يعمل بما أمره به الرب.
11. فقال الرب لسليمان: ((بما أنك لا تحفظ عهدي ولا تعمل بفرائضي التي أمرتك بها، فسآخذ المملكة من يدك وأعطيها لرجل من رجالك.
12. لكني لا آخذها في أيامك إكراما لداود أبيك، بل من يد ابنك.
13. ولا آخذ المملكة كلها من يده، بل أبقي له سبطا واحدا إكراما لداود عبدي ولأورشليم التي اخترتها)).


تزوج  سليمان بمئات الزوجات ، ورغم انه تزوج من غالبية هؤلاء النسوة لاسباب ٍ سياسية الا انهن نجحن في نهاية المطاف في التأثير عليه ِ سلبا ً وتغيير قلبه ِ من نحو الله .
في الزواج والعلاقات الحميمة من الصعب علينا أن نقاوم ضغط التنازل والمساومة ، فمحبتنا تدفعنا الى الاستجابة لرغبات أحبائنا ، وبسبب رغبتنا القوية في ارضاء احبائنا فقد أمرنا الله بعدم الزواج ممن لا يشاركوننا التزامنا من نحو الله ، لذلك اسع َ لتكوين علاقاتك الحميمة مع الأشخاص الذين يشاركونك ايمانك وقيمك .


----------



## fauzi (22 فبراير 2016)

2281 - 
رغم أنَّ حُب القوَّة أصبح لُغة العصر، إلاَّ أنَّ كثيرين يملكون قوَّة الحب ، وقد استطاعوا بهذه القوَّة الروحيّة أن يُغيّروا كثيرين .
: إنَّ الحُب كان ولا يزال الحل الأوحد لمشاكلنا ، فالحُب صانع معجزات الحياة! وبدون حب لا حياة ولا أمل في حياة هادئة ومستقرّة، ولهذا أوصانا رب المجد يسوع بمحبَّة لا الأقرباء فقط ، بل والأعداء أيضاً.


----------



## fauzi (28 فبراير 2016)

2282 -
لا تسمح لرغبتك في معرفة المستقبل بأن تجرفك بعيدا ً عن الله  لتمارس أعمال السحر والشعوذة وما الى ذلك ، فجميع أعمال الظلمة هي تزييف ٌ وتزوير ٌ لقوة الله .


----------



## fauzi (29 فبراير 2016)

2283 - 
إن الحياة التي تسيرها الأهواء والنزعات والغرائز تمثل الدرك الأسفل في مسرح الحياة ، لذلك لا بد من مبادئ روحية وأدبية  تقيّد تلك النزعات وتلجم تلك الأهواء والميول . إن المبادئ الروحية المسيحية السامية هي ضمان نجاح الحياة وتفوقها . هي التي تزيح من طريقها المفاسد والمساوئ والأباطيل وتشق سبيلها وسط هذا الركام الى أن تصل أخيرا ً الى القمة . أما الذين يظنون انهم ينجحون بلا مبادئ ثابتة  هم واهمون . إن النجاح المؤقت أشبه ما يكون بالسراب الخادع سرعان ما يتلاشى كما يتلاشى الضباب تحت أشعة  الشمس فيبقى الوهم والفشل وخيبة الامل . لذلك لا بد من مبادئ سامية نابعة مما علّمه المسيح تكون بمثابة حافز ٍ في الانسان نحو الخير والصلاح والارادة الخيرة والشجاعة والنزاهة وانكار الذات والصبر والعطف والتعاون والبذل والتضحية  ... الخ 
إن الادوار التي يمكن ممارستها لا تقع تحت حصر ، فلكل انسان مجاله ُ الخاص يبلور فيه نفسه ُ ويترك خلفه ُ أثرا ً  عميقا ً خالدا ً لا تمحوه السنون . 
إن مسرح الحياة بالرغم مما فيه من تعب ٍ وعناء يظل له طابع المسرح الشيق ، طابع الانسجام والفرح والانطلاق ، فمسرح الحياة يتضمن معنى الحياة ومفهومها الحقيقي ، وهذا يشير الى مفهوم سر الحياة ، ومن هنا يمكنك أن تسير شامخا ً مرفوع الرأس متجنبا ً المهاوي والمطبات والمنزلقات المهلكة . اذكر عند كل موقف ٍ انك أؤتمنت لتكون أداة ً للخير وبوقا ً للشهادة ومعولا ً لزرع كلمة الحياة في كل ميدان ٍ وسبيل . وليبارك الرب حياتك لمجد اسمه ِ المبارك .


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2016)

2284 - 
يُقَاوِمُ اللهُ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِينَ، وَأَمَّا الْمُتَوَاضِعُونَ فَيُعْطِيهِمْ نِعْمَةً . رسالة يعقوب 4: 6


الله يقاوم المتكبرين لكنه يقف على الدوام الى جانب المتواضعين . نعم العيون المتعالية هي المتغطرسة والمتعجرفة ، وهو الموقف الذي يتفاخر معليا ً قيمة نفسه ومقللا ً من قدر الآخرين . هذا هو الكبرياء ، هو فكرة القلب تلك ، هو النظرة الصغيرة مع حركة الوجه البسيطة ، هو لمحة العين التي تصرح بأنك افضل من غيرك من  الناس . الله  يقول أنا أبغضها  فهي تأتي متقدمة في لائحة مَكرهة الله ، فالله يُبغض العيون المتعالية . 

سفر الأمثال 8: 13
مَخَافَةُ الرَّبِّ بُغْضُ الشَّرِّ. الْكِبْرِيَاءَ وَالتَّعَظُّمَ وَطَرِيقَ الشَّرِّ وَفَمَ الأَكَاذِيبِ أَبْغَضْتُ.

هناك الكثير من المؤمنين في وقتنا الحاضر ممن يفتخرون بجنسهم أو عرقهم أو حتى خلاصهم بالنعمة  . لا تفتخر بخلاصك بل  ينبغي عليك أن تمجد الله على ذلك وأن تتواضع أكثر فأكثر .

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 2: 5
فَلْيَكُنْ فِيكُمْ هذَا الْفِكْرُ الَّذِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ أَيْضًا

ما هو الفكر الذي في المسيح ؟ انه الفكر المتواضع ، فقد قال المسيح :


إنجيل متى 11: 29
اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي، لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ، فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ.

فالكبرياء هو الذي يدمر شهادة الكثير من المسيحيين ويجعلهم عديمي التأثير . كذلك فإن الكبرياء هو خطية ابليس نفسه ، فقد قال :

أَصْعَدُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَرْفَعُ كُرْسِيِّي فَوْقَ كَوَاكِبِ اللهِ، وَأَجْلِسُ عَلَى جَبَلِ الاجْتِمَاعِ فِي أَقَاصِي الشَّمَالِ.
أَصْعَدُ فَوْقَ مُرْتَفَعَاتِ السَّحَابِ. أَصِيرُ مِثْلَ الْعَلِيِّ. 0 اشعياء 14 : 13 ، 14 )

وكان التكبر السبب الرئيسي لجنون نبوخذنصر ، فقد راح يزهو مثل الطاووس في قصره ِ في بابل ويقول :

أَلَيْسَتْ هذِهِ بَابِلَ الْعَظِيمَةَ الَّتِي بَنَيْتُهَا لِبَيْتِ الْمُلْكِ بِقُوَّةِ اقْتِدَارِي، وَلِجَلاَلِ مَجْدِي ؟ ( دانيال 4 : 30 ) 

لكن ما الذي حدث له ؟ نقرأ في سفر دانيال الفصل الرابع :
31 وَالْكَلِمَةُ بَعْدُ بِفَمِ الْمَلِكِ، وَقَعَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «لَكَ يَقُولُونَ يَا نَبُوخَذْنَصَّرُ الْمَلِكُ: إِنَّ الْمُلْكَ قَدْ زَالَ عَنْكَ.
32 وَيَطْرُدُونَكَ مِنْ بَيْنِ النَّاسِ، وَتَكُونُ سُكْنَاكَ مَعَ حَيَوَانِ الْبَرِّ، وَيُطْعِمُونَكَ الْعُشْبَ كَالثِّيرَانِ،

ومن المؤكد أن ما حدث لنبوخذ نصر لم يكن حادثا ً عارضا ً . إن علماء النفس المعاصرين يدعون حالة نبوخذنصر بالهيستيريا التي يمكن أن تؤدي الى فقدان الذاكرة ، فبنبوخذنصر لم يعد يُدرك  من يكون ، لهذا فقد راح يتصرف كالحيوانات . لماذا ؟ لأنه حينما يزهو الانسان ويتكبر فإنه ينحط الى مرتبة الحيوان  وهذا ما فعله الله مع نبوخذنصر بسبب كبريائه .
ما هو التكبر ؟ إن تكبر القلب هو موقف الشخص القائل بأنه قادر ٌ على العيش بدون الله  ، وكم من الناس في وقتنا الحاضر يحاولون أن يديروا حياتهم وكأنهم الله ، فهم يشعرون بأنهم ليسوا بحاجة لله ويحاولون العيش بدونه .
يكمن وراء هذا الاضطراب النفسي  المسمى بالكبرياء يكمن سبب ٌ دفين وهو الافتقار الى الشخصية الكاملة ، هو الرغبة بأن يكون المرء ُ إنسانا ً هاما ً ، رغبتك بأن تحظى بمعيشة ٍ مستقلة ، معيشة ٍ غير معتمدة على الله بتاتا ً ، هو الرغبة الملحة بأن يكون الها ً لنفسه ، وهذا هو السبب بأن يكون الخلاص بالأعمال مقبولا ً بل وجذابا ً ايضا ً للانسان . يُحب الانسان الصغير أن يقول : سأكسب خلاصي بنفسي وسافعل ذلك بمفردي دون الحاجة اليك ياالله . 
يقاوم الله المستكبرين أما المتواضعون فيقدرهم ويعطيهم نعمة .


----------



## fauzi (4 مارس 2016)

2285 - 
لا يكفي ان نتجنب الخطأ فحسب في اطاعة وصايا الله بل ينبغي علينا أن نسعى بصورة ايجابية وفعالة لعمل الصواب   عن طريق طلب ارشاد الله من خلال الصلاة وقراءة كلمته المقدسة .


----------



## fauzi (5 مارس 2016)

2286 - 
يخصص البعض مبلغا ً رمزيا ً من المال للكنيسة أو لغير ذلك من القضايا النبيلة كما لو انهم يقدمون اكرامية ً لله ، وغالبا ً ما تكون مثل هذه العطايا والمساعدات نابعة ً من الشعور بالواجب والالتزام عوضا ً عن المحبة والتكريس . 
هل تُعطي بسرور أم بدافع الواجب ؟ فكر في كل  الاشياء التي أعطاك الله اياها وقدم لأجل عمله ِ وخدمته ِ بدافع فرحك َ ومحبتك َ له .


----------



## fauzi (7 مارس 2016)

2287 -
حين تقف أو تجثو على ركبتيك في الكنيسة أو اثناء الصلاة اجعل  هذه التصرفات تعبّر عن ما هو أكثر من وضعية جسمك .  اجعلها تعبّر عن محبتك لله .


----------



## fauzi (12 مارس 2016)

2288 - 
نواجه كل يوم أعمالا ً علينا أن نعملها  . بعضها نقدر عليه وبعضها لا نقدر عليه . نكافح ونجاهد لنعمل ما هو في استطاعتنا . ونبحث عن من يعيننا  لنعمل ما ليس في استطاعتنا . نتوجه الى الناس ونتوجه الى الله . وقد لا نجد العون عند الناس لكن الله لديه كل العون ، كل المقدرة ، لا يصعب عليه شيء . كل شيء ٍ مستطاع ٌ عند الله   . غير المستطاع عند الناس مستطاع ٌ عند الله 
.  والمؤمن ، كل شيء مستطاع ٌ للمؤمن حين يطلب المعونة من الله  ، حين يصلي ، حين يدعوه ويقول : أعنّي يا رب  .  يستجيب الله ويعين المؤمن على عمل ما لا يستطيع أن يعمله وحده ، فالمستطاع عند الله  ،  وكل شيء ٍ مستطاع ٌ عنده  ، مستطاع ٌ للمؤمن  إن صلي بايمان ٍ وطلب معونته .
يقول القديس بولس الرسول : ان الله هو القادر ان يفعل كل شيء أكثر جدا ً مما نطلب او نفتكر .
 حين نصلي يعمل الله كل شيء وحين لا نصلي نعمل نحن  كل شيء . وشتان بين عمل الله وعملنا ، لا يصعب عليه شيء ، ونحن يصعب علينا الكثير . الصلاة بايمان تحرك يد الله القادرة تنقل الجبال ، ويصبح المستحيل سهلا ً ممكنا ً ، الله قادر ٌ أن يفعل كل شيء ٍ لنا . يقول المسيح : مهما سألتم باسمي فذلك افعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن . 
تذكر : حين تصلي يعمل الله كل شيء ، وحين لا تصلي تعمل انت كل شيء  .


----------



## fauzi (14 مارس 2016)

2289 - 
في كثير ٍ من الأحيان تكون صلواتنا سريعة ً وسطحية ، فنحن لا نخصص وقتا ً كافيا ً للتخاطب مع الله بصورة  ٍ جدية  لذلك يُعتبر الصوم طريقة ً ناجعة ً لتفريغ أنفسنا للصلاة الى الله بحماس . 
ما أحوجنا لتخصيص وقت للصلاة بصورة جادة ، ويعتبر تقصيرنا  في تخصيص وقت لله اهانة ً له ، فحينما نقترب منه بصلواتنا السريعة المندفعة فإننا نقلل من  شأنه ِ ونجعله مثل طبيب الطوارئ الذي يلجأ اليه الناس أحيانا ً لاعطائهم بعض المسكنات العامة ، أما الصلوات الجادة فتقربنا من مشيئة الله لحياتنا ويمكنها بالفعل أن تغير قلوبنا وأفكارنا .
خصص وقتا ً للصلاة بحيث  تركز فيها على عباراتك وسبب قولك لها . هذه هي الطريقة الوحيدة التي تجعلك مستعدا ً تمام الاستعداد للحياة .


----------



## fauzi (29 مارس 2016)

2290 -
من الطبيعي ان  نرغب في معرفة  ما يجري في حياتنا لأن هذه المعرفة تعطينا احساسا ً بالأمان والطمأنينة . إن كان الله سيجيب عن  كل أسئلتنا فلن نكون قد خضعنا للاختبار كما ينبغي ، فماذا لو قال الله لأيوب: 
اسمع يا أيوب سوف يختبرك ابليس ويبتليك بالمصائب لكنك ستُشفى في النهاية وتسترجع كل ما فقدته 
تعلم ان تثق في الله الصالح وليس في صلاح الحياة


----------



## fauzi (30 مارس 2016)

2291 - 
 اللسان يعبر عن ما يملأ القلب وينطق به الفم . 
  قال المسيح للجمع :
اسْمَعُوا وَافْهَمُوا.  لَيْسَ مَا يَدْخُلُ الْفَمَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ، بَلْ مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْفَمِ هذَا يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ»( متى 15 : 12 -11 )
ما يخرج من الفم فمن القلب يصدر وذلك ينجس الانسان ومن فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان . حين يتنقى القلب يتنقى اللسان وحين تستقيم الروح يستقيم اللسان فاللسان مرآة الداخل لا يتكلم من نفسه بل مما في القلب والروح فاحفظ داخلك طاهرا ً يُصبح لسانك طاهرا ً .


----------



## fauzi (7 أبريل 2016)

2292 - 
في أوقات الخوف يبدو الانتظار عذابا ً ، وقد كتب داود المزمور السابع والعشرين في وقت ٍ كان يشعر فيه بخوف ٍ شديد ، ورغم ذلك فهو لم يفزع ولم يهلع بل طلب وجه الله وعرض قضيته ُ أمامه ُ ، وانتظر بصبر ٍ الى أن ينجيه الرب . فالجميع يعرف أن الخوف يدفع المرء الى اتخاذ قرارات ٍ متسرعة وبعيدة ٍ عن الحكمة ، ويجعله يتصرف قبل الأوان . كذلك فإن الخوف يجعل الناس عديمي الصبر ومتهورين . اثناء قرائتك لهذا المزمور تعلم من داود كيف تأتي بمخاوفك عند قدمي الرب 
مزمور 27 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة )
1. لداود: الرب نوري وخلاصي فممن أخاف ؟ الرب حصن حياتي فممن أرتعب ؟
2. إذا هاجمني أهل السوء ، أعدائي والذين يضايقونني ، ليأكلوا لحمي كالوحوش ، يعثرون ويسقطون جميعا .
3. وإذا اصطف علي جيش ، فلا يخاف قلبي . وإن قامت علي حرب ، فأنا أبقى مطمئنا .
4. لي طلبة من الرب ، ولا ألتمس سواها : أن أقيم في بيت الرب جميع أيام حياتي ، حتى أعاين نعيم الرب وأتأمل في هيكله .
5. هناك يظللني يوم السوء ويسترني بستر مسكنه وعلى صخرة يرفعني .
6. والآن يرتفع رأسي فوق أعدائي حولي ، وأذبح في هيكل الرب ذبائح هتاف له ، وأنشد وأرتل لاسمه .
7. إسمع يا رب صوت دعائي وتحنن واستجب لي .
8. قلت: ((إلتمسوا وجهي)). فقلت: ((وجهك يا رب ألتمس)).
9. لا تحجب وجهك عني ولا تصد بغضب عبدك. كنت نصيري فلا تنبذني ، ولا تتركني يا الله مخلصي .
10. إن تركني أبي وأمي ، فأنت يا رب تقبلني .
11. أرني يا رب طريق النجاة من هؤلاء الثائرين علي ويسر لي سبيلي .
12. لا تسلمني إلى خصومي ، إلى أعداء يقاومونني باطلا،وصدورهم تنفث الظلم .
13. أنا مؤمن بأن أرى جود الرب في أرض الأحياء.
14. ليكن رجاؤك بالرب ، تشدد وليتشجع قلبك، وليكن رجاؤك بالرب.

أراد رجال داود منه أن يقتل الملك شاول ، لكن داود كان يعرف ما كان ينبغي عليه فعله ُ لأن تتميم وعود الله سيتحقق في الوقت الذي يعينه  الرب بنفسه ِ ، لهذا فقد وضع داود ثقته  في الله  وانتظر الرب رغم خوفه ِ . وقد تعين على داود أن ينتظر ستة عشر عاما ً قبل أن يُتوج ملكا ً  . 
إن انتظار الله ليس بالأمر الهين فقد يبدو ان الله لا يستجيب لصلواتنا أو انه لا يشعر بصعوبة الموقف الذي نمر فيه ، لكن يجب علينا ان ندرك أن معرفة الله تفوق معرفتنا نحن . وتحثنا الآيات كما ورد في مراثي أرميا الاصحاح الثالث العدد الرابع والعشرين الى العدد السادس والعشرين على الاستمرار في ارتجاء الرب وانتظاره ِ لأن الله كثيرا ً ما يستخدم الانتظار لإنعاشنا وتجديد قوانا وتعليمنا :
  24 نصيبي هو الرب قالت نفسي من اجل ذلك ارجوه
25 طيب هو الرب للذين يترجونه للنفس التي تطلبه
26 جيد ان ينتظر الانسان و يتوقع بسكوت خلاص الرب

لقد وثق داود بأن الله سيفعل الأفضل ، ويجدر بك أنت ايضا ً أن تثق بتوقيت الله ، وأن تحسن استخدام أوقات الإنتظار الصعبة عن طريق محاولة معرفة ما يريد الله أن يعلّمك إياه .


----------



## fauzi (10 أبريل 2016)

2293 - 
إن أردت أن تكتب قائمة ً بامنياتك فما الذي ستدونه ُ فيها ؟ هل ستكتب احتياجاتك الرئيسية أم ما تتلهف للحصول عليه ؟ إن الحياة ليست عادلة ً في نهاية المطاف فالفئة التي تمتلك المال الكافي للحصول على كل ما تريده ُ هي فئة ٌ قليلة من الناس فقط .يتناول المزمور الرابع والثلاثون موضوع الاحتياجات وطريقة الله الرائعة في تسديدها . هل تحتاج ُ الى شيء ٍ ما ؟ اتبع نصيحة داود ، فملاحظاته ُ المستخلصة من خبرته ِ الشخصية هي حق ٌ ثمين ٌ ودائم 
مزمور 34 : 1 – 10  ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة )
1 . أبارك الرب في كل حين ، وعلى الدوام يهلل له فمي .
2. تهلل نفسي للرب ، فيسمع المساكين ويفرحون .
3. عظموا الرب معي ، ولنرفع اسمه وحده .
4. طلبت الرب فاستجاب لي ، ومن كل مخاوفي نجاني .
5. أنظروا إليه واستنيروا ولا يعل وجوهكم خجل .
6. المسكين يدعو فيسمع الرب ويخلصه من جميع ضيقاته .
7. ملاك الرب حول أتقيائه ، يحنو عليهم ويخلصهم .
8. ذوقوا تروا ما أطيب الرب .  هنيئا لمن يحتمي به .
9. خافوا الرب يا قديسيه ، فخائفوه لا يعوزهم شيء .
10. الكافرون يحتاجون ويجوعون ، ومن يطلب الرب لا يعوزه خير.

يقول داود : من يطلب الرب لا يعوزه خير ، فهل يمكن لهذا ان يكون صحيحا ً ؟ فكيف يمكن للمؤمنين أن لا يعوزهم شيء  من الخير أبدا ً ؟ إن الله يعرف حاجاتنا الحقيقية ، ورغم أن الكثير من المؤمنين يعيشون في فقر ٍ ويتحملون المشقات الا أن الله يعطيهم الغذاء الروحي الذي يحتاجوه لكي يعيشوا لاجله ِ . هذا هو ما يعنيه داود هنا . فإن كانت لنا علاقة ٌ مع الله فسوف تكون جميع احتياجاتنا مسددة ً رغم كل الظروف . 
إن كنت تشعر بأنك لا تملك كل ما تحتاج اليه فاطرح على نفسك الاسئلة التالية :
اولا : هل هذا الشيء احتياج ٌ حقيقي ؟ 
ثانيا ً : هل هذا الشيء لخيري ومنفعتي ؟
ثالثا ً : هل هذا هو افضل وقت ٍ لحصولي على ما أريد ؟
وحتى لو اجبت بالايجاب على كل هذه الأسئلة الثلاث تذكر ان افكار الله تختلف تماما ً عن أفكارك كما ورد في اشعياء الاصحاح 55 : 8 
"لأَنَّ أَفْكَارِي لَيْسَتْ أَفْكَارَكُمْ، وَلاَ طُرُقُكُمْ طُرُقِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. "
فربما يريدك الله ان تعرف انك بحاجة اليه أكثر مما تظن .


----------



## fauzi (16 أبريل 2016)

2294 -
ولكني افعل شيئا واحدا اذ انا انسى ما هو وراء وامتد الى ما هو قدام. اسعى نحو الغرض لاجل جعالة دعوة الله العليا في المسيح يسوع ( فيليبي 3: 13-14 ).
كل الأحداث التي تمر في حياتنا كبشر، تدوّن في ملف خاص داخلنا يدعى الذاكرة، والكثير من تلك الأحداث محفوظ داخل ذاكرتنا لتفشيلنا، ولكي يشعرنا بالذنب والخوف، أما الحلّ الوحيد فهو في طرحها خارجاً.
أراد الرسول بولس أن يتخلّص من مشاعر الذنب ومن الذكريات القديمة المؤلمة والخطايا التي اقترفها بحق اتباع المسيح. فوجد أن لا سبيل إلى ذلك بالاعتراف إلى الله بأخطائه الماضية على أساس دم المسيح القادر أن يغطي جميع ذكريات ماضيه القبيحة، وعند ذاك صرح قائلاً : "ولكني أفعل شيئا واحداً إذ أنسى ما هو وراء وأمتد إلى ما هو قدام" .
إنه الوقت المناسب لتنظيف ملفاتنا.

يمكن أن يكون ماضينا لكلّ منا عائق  في التّحرّك نحو أغراض اللّه للبعض , ألماضي قد يعني الألم والحزن , والنعمة مطلوبة حتّى لا نترك الماضي يملي علينا  التفاعل مع المستقبل . إذا سمحنا لماضينا أن يجعلنا ضحيّة.
هذا يعني أننا لم ندخل بعد الى النعمة التي جعلها الله لنا. إذا كنا نعيش ,على ذكريات الفشل الماضية لكي نفعل الأشياء الجديدة في حياتنا. فنحن من جديد نجعل نفوسنا ضحية.

هانذا صانع أمرا جديدا.الآن ينبت.ألا تعرفونه.اجعل في البرية طريقا في القفر انهارا   أشعياء 43: 19

ماضينا يجب أن يكون فقط درساً لما يمكن أن نتعلّمه منه. يجب أن نتحرّك إلى الأمام و نتجنّب التعمق في سلبيات  الماضي أكثر مما يمكننا أن نتعلم منه.
ألكثيرون قد سمحوا للماضي باملاء مستقبلهم. ان اللّه دائمًا يعمل أشياء جديدة ويعطينا اعلانات جديدة لمشيئته في حياتنا لا تعيش في الماضي . لا تتمسك بالمرارة التي قد تعيق اللّه من عمل أشياء جديدة في حياتك.
كيف ترى ماضيك? هل أعاقك في بعض الظروف في حياتك عن التقدم ?  تناس مثل هذه الأفكار واسمح لله أن يعمل شيئاً جديداً في حياتك. اطلب منه أن يساعدك كي ترى الأشياء الجديدة التي يريد أن يعملها في داخلك ومن خلالك اليوم .


----------



## fauzi (16 أبريل 2016)

ربما تستطيع عمليات التجميل أن تُصلح الوجه ، لكنها لن تستطيع  أن تغيّر القلب . فقط يسوع المسيح هو الذي يستطيع بالفعل أن يغيّر القلب ، لذا فهو جراح تجميل القلوب وتغييرها الذي يجب أن نلجأ اليه . 
دالاس ويلارد


----------



## fauzi (24 أبريل 2016)

2295 -
علينا ألاّ نُهمل الصّلاة من أجل الرّاقدين ، إذ هي علامة حبٍّ تجمع بين أعضاء الكنيسة الظّافرة، الأحياء والرّاقدين ، وهي مرضيّة لله . وبفضل صلاتنا من أجل الرّاقدين يُظهر الإله الرّحيم رأفته العظيمة علينا وعلى ذوينا الرّاقدين ..


----------



## fauzi (26 أبريل 2016)

2236 - 
اننا نعيش في زمان ٍ يركز كثيرا ً على النظافة ، فالاعلانات تحاول اقناعنا انه إن لم نستخدم نوعا ً معينا ً من الصابون فسوف نواجه المتاعب وقد نفقد وظيفتنا أو ربما يتخلى عنا معظم أصدقائنا . لهذه الدرجة !! أما اذا استعملت صنفا ً معينا ً من الصابون فسوف يصبح كل ما فيك من الخارج نظيفا ً .. لكن ماذا عن الداخل ؟ من المؤكد انه لا يوجد صابون قادر على تنظيفك من الداخل ، فكلمة الله هي الوحيدة القادرة على ذلك . إن مادة التنظيف المعجزية الحقيقية الوحيدة في العالم هي كلمة الله فهي قادرة على تنظيفك وتخليصك . يقول الرسول بطرس :
رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 1: 23
مَوْلُودِينَ ثَانِيَةً ، لاَ مِنْ زَرْعٍ يَفْنَى ، بَلْ مِمَّا لاَ يَفْنَى ، بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ الْحَيَّةِ الْبَاقِيَةِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. " 
فكلمة الله هي التي تقدم المسيح الذي سفك دمه ُ عن خطاياك وخطايا جميع الناس . فقد مات المسيح عن خطايانا ومات من أجل تبريرنا . وكلمة الله ليست قادرة على تخليصك فحسب بل هي قادرة ٌ ايضا ً على حفظك طاهرا ً طوال حياتك هنا على هذه الأرض . فربما يمكنك أن تشتري العطور والمنظفات وأن تستحم بها أو تسكبها في بركة السباحة وتسبح فيها لكنها لن تطهرك من الداخل . فما من شيء ٍ سوى كلمة الله يستطيع أن يطهرك من الداخل .


----------



## fauzi (29 أبريل 2016)

2237 -
لا ينبغي علينا ان نتوقع العدل على الارض في فترة حياتنا ، وهذا لا يعني ان الله لا يبالي بما يجري هنا ، بل يجب علينا ان ندرك ان لدى الله هدفا ً أسمى من هذه في أغلب الأحيان . لذلك ينبغي علينا أن نحتمل الظلم بصبر ـ وأن نُفسح المجال لله لاستخدام هذا الظلم لتقويتنا في إيماننا . وفي الوقت نفسه ِ يمكننا أن نلتجأ الى الله طلبا ً للعدل ، ونحن واثقين بأنه لن يهمل طلباتنا هذه . 
كن مستعدا ً للعيش في عالم ٍ ظالم ، لكن تذكر في الوقت نفسه أن الله يُبرأ الأبرار في نهاية المطاف .


----------



## fauzi (5 مايو 2016)

2238 - 
الله يبقى قريبا ً منا حتى حينما  نواجه الموت :

"  عزيز في عيني الرب موت أتقيائه  " مزمور 116 : 15 

فموت المرء يهم الله ، وهو لا ينظر للأمر باستخفاف ولا يعتبره ُ أمرا ً ثانويا ً . 
حينما يموت شخص ٌ عزيز ٌ على قلوبنا قد نشعر بالغضب أو بأننا متروكون ، لكن الله يعتبر كل مؤمن ٍ عزيزا ً عليه ، وهو يختار بكل عناية ٍ الوقت المناسب الذي يدعوه فيه ِ الى محضره ِ .
اجعل هذا الحق يرشدك حينما يمرض احد أحبائك مرضا ً خطيرا ً أو حينما يتعرض لأصابة تهدد حياته ُ ، وليكن هذا الحق ُ منبع عزاء ٍ لك عند موت أحد أحبائك ، فالله يرى كل نفس ٍ ويعتني بها ،  وما من أحد ينظر الى الموت نظرة جادة أكثر من الله .


----------



## fauzi (10 مايو 2016)

2239 - 
انتظر الرب ، انتظر توقيته ، ففي وقته يُسرع به .
 انتظر طريقته ، فهو يصنع الكل بحكمة ٍ .
 انتظر عدله ، فهو بعدل ٍ يقضي .
انتظر رحمته ، فهو كثير الرحمة .
انتظر مشيئته ، فهي صالحة ومرضية وكاملة .
انتظره هو ، فهو لا يخزي منتظريه .


----------



## fauzi (21 مايو 2016)

2240 - 

سفر الامثال 7 ( ترجمة الاخبار السارة ) 
1. إحفظ كلامي يا ابني، وصن وصاياي عندك.
2. إحفظ وصاياي فتحيا. ونصيحتي كحدقة عينك.
3. أعقدها على أصابع يديك، واكتبها على لوح قلبك.
4. قل للحكمة أنت أختي، وادع الفطنة من معارفك،
5. فتحرسك من المرأة العاهرة من الفاجرة المعسولة الكلام.
6. تطلعت من كوة بيتي، ومن وراء شباكي نظرت،
7. فرأيت بين الجهال وتبينت بين الأغرار فتى يعوزه الفهم
8. يعبر السوق عند الزاوية، وفي طريق بيتها يصعد.
9. كان ذلك عند الغروب في سواد الليل بعد الأفول.
10. فإذا بامرأة تتلقاه، في زي زانية جامحة الهوى،
11. جامحة كثيرة التنقل، لا تستقر في بيتها قدماها.
12. مرة في الشارع ومرة في الساحات، وتكمن عند كل زاوية.
13. فأمسكته وأخذت تقبله، وبصفاقة وجه قالت له:
14. ((ذبائح السلامة قدمتها، واليوم أوفيت نذوري،
15. فخرجت في الحال أناديك شوقا إلى وجهك فوجدتك.
16. فرشت بالكتان سريري ، وخيوط نسيجه من مصر.
17. مضجعي عطرته بالمر، وضمخته بالعود والقرفة .
18. تعال فنرتوي حبا إلى الصبح ، وننعم بلذائذ الحب.
19. زوجي غائب عن البيت. مضى في سفر طويل.
20. أخذ كيسا من الفضة ، ولا يعود قبل أيام كثيرة)).
21. فجذبته بكثرة مفاتنها ، ودوخته بمعسول كلامها،
22. فمشى وراءها في الحال، كثور يساق إلى الذبح ، أو غزال يسير إلى الأسر.
23. حتى يشق كبده السهم ، أو كعصفور يسرع إلى الفخ ولا يعرف أنه في خطر.
24. فاسمعوا لي أيها الأبناء وأصغوا إلى كلمات فمي!
25. لا تمل قلوبكم إلى طرقها، وفي مسالكها لا تشردوا.
26. كم أوقعت بأولاد الحلال، وجميع ضحاياها من العظماء.
27. بيتها طريق إلى عالم الأموات وهبوط إلى دهاليز الموت.

يشتمل هذا الاصحاح على صورة قاتمة لامرأة تغوي شابا ً على ممارسة الجنس معها ، وما من شك أن المبدأ نفسه ينطبق على الشابات أيضا ً 
إن الشخص الذي لا هدف له في الحياة هو شخص ٌ يعوزه ُ الفهم ، فمع ان الشاب المذكور لا يعرف وجهته الا ان تلك الزانية كانت تعرف الى أين تأخذه ُ ، وهي تغويه مستغلة ً سذاجته ُ . وما أن تنتهي من أساليبها تلك فإنه يستسلم لاغوائها كعصفور ٍ وقع في الفخ .
لا تكن ساذجا ً ، بل اعرف جوانب ضعفك ، واهرب من التجارب .


----------



## fauzi (22 مايو 2016)

2241 - 
في الضيق الايمان يُعطي راحة ، في الحرب الايمان يُعطي نُصرة ، في التجارب الإيمان يهب نعمة ، في الاحتياج الإيمان يهب كفاية . 
إن كنت تؤمن فكل شيء مستطاع للمؤمن ( مرقس 9 : 23 )
إن كنت ترى مجد الله ، من آمن به ولو مات فسيحيا ( يوحنا 11 : 25 ، 40  ) 
 لا تخف آمن فقط ( مرقس 5 : 36 ) 
بدون إيمان ٍ لا يمكن ارضاء الله ( عب 11 : 6 ) 
الايمان هو الذي يربطك بالله ، وهو الذي يحرّك يد الله نحوك واليك .


----------



## fauzi (23 مايو 2016)

2242 - 
الحب انواع ... فهناك حب الابّوة والامومة والبنوة والأخوّة ، وهذا حب ٌ رائع . كذلك هناك حب الصداقة بين صديقين حميمين يتبادلان الأسرار والدعم والثقة ، والصديق الوفي أصبح اليوم في عالمنا  عملة ً نادرة  . وهناك ايضا ً حب الشهوة الذي يغلب احيانا ً  للاسف على حب الصداقة الصافي . والكتاب المقدس يتكلم عن نوع ٍ آخر من الحب ، عن حب ٍ ثابت ٍ وراسخ ٍ في قلب الظروف المتغيرة والأزمات القاسية ، انه حب الله وباليونانية ( أغابي ) . محبة الله الثابتة الدائمة التي تُمنح بدون استحقاق وبدون مقابل .


----------



## fauzi (29 مايو 2016)

2243 - 
عند اختيار الاصدقاء يسعى غالبية الاشخاص الى الأصدقاء الذين يجعلوهم يشعرون بمشاعر طيبة اتجاه انفسهم . لكن هذا ليس هو  العنصر الأهم في الصداقة ، ففي الحقيقة ان الاشخاص الذين يجعلونا نشعر بمشاعر طيبة اتجاه انفسنا لا يكون لهم تأثير ٌ كبير ٌ علينا ، وقد لا يفكرون بمصلحتنا كما ينبغي . إن أصدقائنا يساعدوننا في تحديد الاتجاه الذي نسلك فيه في حياتنا ، فإن كان لدينا أصدقاء حكماء فسوف نكون مثلهم ، وإن كانوا حمقى فسوف نكون مثلهم ايضا ً . لهذا ينبغي علينا أن نختار أصدقائنا بعناية ٍ شديدة .
إبحث عن الاشخاص الحكيمين الذين اختبروا الحياة ونجحوا فيها . إبحث عن الاصدقاء الذين لا يخشون مواجهتك بالحقيقة والذين يوجهونك للسير في طريق الله .


----------



## fauzi (1 يونيو 2016)

المسيح معي 
المسيح أمامي
المسيح خلفي 
المسيح في َّ
المسيح حولي 
المسيح فوقي
المسيح  عن يميني
المسيح عن يساري

ترنيمة قديمة


----------



## fauzi (3 يونيو 2016)

2244 -
( رسالة يوحنا الرسول الثالثة 1: 9 ، 10 )
9 كَتَبْتُ إِلَى الْكَنِيسَةِ، وَلكِنَّ دِيُوتْرِيفِسَ ­ الَّذِي يُحِبُّ أَنْ يَكُونَ الأَوَّلَ بَيْنَهُمْ ­ لاَ يَقْبَلُنَا.
10 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ ، إِذَا جِئْتُ فَسَأُذَكِّرُهُ بِأَعْمَالِهِ الَّتِي يَعْمَلُهَا، هَاذِرًا عَلَيْنَا بِأَقْوَال خَبِيثَةٍ. وَإِذْ هُوَ غَيْرُ مُكْتَفٍ بِهذِهِ، لاَ يَقْبَلُ الإِخْوَةَ ، وَيَمْنَعُ أَيْضًا الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ ، وَيَطْرُدُهُمْ مِنَ الْكَنِيسَةِ. 


نحن جميعنا بحاجة لفحص قلوبنا  ، لماذا نريد منصبا ً ما ؟ لماذا نقوم بالقيادة ؟ هل لأننا نحب أن نكون في الصدارة ؟ أم هل نفعل هذا كي نمجّد الله ؟ ما من شك  في اننا بحاجة  لمن يتولى القيادة  ، ومن يقود فريق الترنيم ، ومن يعلّم كلمة الله ، لكن ينبغي علينا أن نفحص قلوبنا قبل أن نقوم بأي عمل ٍ أو خدمة لأننا قد نٌفسد الكنيسة اذا كنا مثل (دِيُوتْرِيفِسَ ) الذي كان يحب أن يكون الأول دائما ً . 

دِيُوتْرِيفِسَ كان يحب الصدارة  ومتسلطا ً  ومحبا ً للظهور والاضواء وكان يختال كالطاووس  .  لقد كان لديه طموحٌ  مرضي يدفعه للتبجح  والانتفاخ كالبالون  . انه شخص يحب ان تستقبله استقبالا ً حافلا ً ، وأن تفرش له السجاد الأحمر قبيل وصوله  . بعبارة أخرى كان يريد أن يكون الحاكم الرفيع في الكنيسة وويل ٌ لكل من يعارضه ُ  فقد كان مغرورا ً ومعتدا ً بنفسه ِ أكثر مما ينبغي . وكان يشعر انه يستطيع القيام بكل التعليم والوعظ دون حاجة ٍ لمن يساعده ُ . 
كان الرب يسوع متواضعا ً لكنه قام بتطهير الهيكل 
وهكذا ينبغي علينا أن نكون جريئين وأن نواجه الاشخاص الذين يحاولون تدمير الكنيسة ، وللأسف الشديد هناك الكثير من أمثال هذا الرجل اليوم . 
يمكننا ان ندعو الرسول يوحنا رسول المحبة لكن الرب يسوع دعاه ابن الرعد ويبدو انه حدثت الكثير من الرعود حينما جاء الرسول يوحنا الى تلك الكنيسة لأنه قال انه سيعالج أمر دِيُوتْرِيفِسَ هذا . ويجدر بالكنائس أن تعالج أمثال هؤلاء الناس والا سيؤدي وجودهم الى الاضرار بالكنيسة .


----------



## fauzi (6 يونيو 2016)

2245 - 

سفر الأمثال 16: 1 – 9 ( ترجمة الأخبار السارة )
1. للإنسان ما يدبر في قلبه، ومن الرب جواب اللسان،
2. سلوك الإنسان مبرر في عينيه، والرب يزن ما في النفوس .
3. فوض إلى الرب أعمالك، فتتم جميع مقاصدك .
4. الرب صنع الجميع لغاية ما، حتى الشرير لسوء المصير .
5. المتكبر يمقته الرب ، وإلى الأبد لا عذر له.
6. بالرحمة والحق تكفير الذنوب  ، وبمخافة الرب ابتعاد عن الشر .
7. يرضى الرب عن سلوك الإنسان ،  فيجعل حتى أعدائه ُ يسالمونه ُ . 

8. القليل مع العدل ، ولا الرزق الكثير بغير إنصاف .
9. قلب الإنسان يرسم طريقه ، والرب يثبت خطواته.

"  فوض إلى الرب أعمالك، فتتم جميع مقاصدك . " (أمثال 16 : 3 )
ما معنى أن تفوّض أعمالك َ للرب ؟ يعني أن تكرّس كل ما تقوم  به ِ لله من خلال الصلاة ، أي أن تضع كل شيء ٍ بين يديه . كما انه يعني أن تبذل أقصى جهد ٍ لديك لما فيه مجد الله ، وأن تترك النتائج له .
ما هو العمل الذي يجب عليك أن تسلّمه لله ؟ يمكنك أن تسلّم لله أية َ خطة ٍ أو مهمة ٍ أو أي مسعىً  تريد  له النجاح سواء أكان ذلك شراء سيارة أو البدء بالدراسة أو البدء  في برنامج جديد في الكنيسة أو الخطوبة أو الزواج أو قضاء إجازة أو تغيير العمل أو الوظيفة أو التقاعد أو ما الى ذلك .
فكر في الشيء الذي تقوم به في الوقت الحاضر وانظر كيف تستطيع أن تسلّمه ُ للرب وأن تضعه ُ بين يديه القديرتين .


----------



## fauzi (8 يونيو 2016)

2246 -
سفر ناحوم 
" وحي على نينوى سفر رؤيا ناحوم الالقوشي " 
اقرأ سفر ناحوم ...

ناحوم يقرع ناقوس موت نينوى ، فهو يعلن الدينونة والهلاك على آشور حيث كانت نينوى عاصمة تلك الأمة . ويقول ناحوم ان الله عادلٌ في إدانته ِ ومعاقبته ِ لهذه الأمة . لقد عاد الناس الى الوثنية من جديد بعد أن تابوا على يد النبي يونان وعادوا الى وحشيتهم كما كانوا سابقا ً . 
لقد كانت تلك  القوة العظيمة المدعوة آشور وعاصمتها نينوى  قد سمعت رسالة الله على يد النبي يونان ، وقد اهتدى الناس لفترة من الوقت  لا نعلمها تماما ولكنهم رجعوا بعد نحو مئة الى مئة وخمسين سنة الى سابق عهدهم ، لهذا فسوف يدينهم الله الآن . 
لقد كان دمار نينوى حسبما ورد في نبوة ناحوم رهيبا ، لذلك تُعد هذه رسالة تعزية  لشعب عاش في خوف ٍ من أمة ٍ قوية وشريرة  ، فالله سيهلك أية أمة ٍ شريرة ، وكل ما  ينبغي عليك أن تفعله هو أن تُمسك أي كتاب تاريخ وتقرأ ما جاء فيه لتجد بأن كل قوة عالمية قد زالت وبادت حينما انغمست في الخمر والجنس والمجون . فحينما تصل أي أمة الى هذا الحد فاعلم انها على وشك السقوط . فقد كان هذا هو مصير جميع الأمم العظيمة في الماضي . وما يجعل سفر ناحوم سفرا ً مميزا ً هو انه يتحدث عن حال الكثير من الأمم في وقتنا الحاضر أيضا ً .


----------



## fauzi (10 يونيو 2016)

2247 -
إن كنت تتمتع بسمعة ٍ طيبة ٍ بأنك شخصٌ تقول الحقيقة فهذا أفضل بكثيرٍ من أن تكذب وتعيش حياةً مرفهة ، ولكن للأسف الشديد فإن غالبية الناس  لا يؤمنون بهذا وبالتالي فهم يلجئون للطرق الملتوية حينما يُطلب منهم قول الحقيقة . 
لا تصدق ما يقوله أهل العالم بأنه ُ لا بأس في الكذب بل تذكّر أن الصدق سيبعدك عن غضب الله وسيجعل سمعتك طيبة ً لدى الآخرين . لذلك كن شخصا ً معروفا ً بصدقك َ وقولك للحقيقة .


----------



## fauzi (16 يونيو 2016)

2248 - 
إن جاءك صديق ٌ متألم فاستمع اليه ِ بتعاطف وقدّم له يد العون والمساعدة ، وابسط له كتفك للاتكاء عليها . كن دوما ً صاحب الكتف الحنونة . 
"فَرَحًا مَعَ الْفَرِحِينَ وَبُكَاءً مَعَ الْبَاكِينَ." (رومية 12: 15 )


----------



## fauzi (26 يونيو 2016)

2249 - 
لا تُصدِّق ما يقوله أهل العالم بأنّه لا بأس في الكذب ، بل تذكَّر أنَّ الصدق سيُبعدك عن غضب الله ، وسيجعل سُمعتك طيّبة لدى الآخرين . لذلك ، كُن شخصاً معروفاً بصدقك وقولك للحقيقة .


----------



## fauzi (26 يونيو 2016)

2250 - 
سفر الجامعة 7 : 5 – 18 ( ترجمة الأخبار السارة ) 
5. سماع التأنيب من الحكيم خير من سماع مديح الجاهل.
6. كصوت الشوك تحت القدر كذلك ضحك الجهّال . هذا أيضا باطل .
7. العشق يجنن الحكيم ، ويبيد قلوب الأقوياء .
8. آخر الأمر خير من أوله ، وطول البال خير من تكبر الروح .
9. لا تسرع إلى الغضب ، فالغضب يكمن في صدور الجهال .
10. لا تقل لماذا كانت الأيام الأول خيرا من هذه . فما هذا السؤال عن حكمة .
11. الحكمة مع الغنى أفضل وأنفع للإنسان ، لأنه يكون آمنا  
12. في ظل الحكمة وظل الفضة معا ، وفضل معرفة الحكمة أنها تحيي صاحبها .
13. أنظر إلى ما عمله الله : من يقدر أن يقوم ما عوّجه ؟
14. في يوم الخير كن بخير، وفي يوم الشر تأمّل أن الله يرسل الخير والشر معا ، لئلا يعلم البشر شيئا مما يكون فيما بعد .
15. جملة ما رأيته في أيامي الباطلة : الأبرار في برهم يهلكون والأشرار في شرهم تطول حياتهم .
16. لا تكن باراً مسرفا في البر، ولا حكيما أكثر مما يجب ، لئلا تتعب نفسك .
17. لا تكن شريرا مسرفاً في الشر، ولا أحمق مسرفاً في الحماقة. فلماذا تموت قبل وقتك .
18. خير لك أن تتمسك بهذا الشيء أو ذاك ، من غير أن ترخي يدك عن أحدهما ، فالذي يخاف الله ينجح في كليهما .


"لا تكن بارا ً مسرفا ً في البر ولا حكيما ً أكثر مما يجب . "
 إننا هنا أمام تحذير ٍ من الغرور الديني ، الغرور بالصلاح أو البر . لكن كيف يمكن للمرء أن يكون متدينا ً أكثر مما ينبغي  ، أو حكيما ً أكثر مما يجب ؟ يضع البعض خططا ً كبيرة ً من أجل الظهور بمظهر التقوى والصلاح ، لكنهم لا يحققون أي شيء ٍ في تلك الأثناء ، فقد يحرمون أنفسهم من الطعام ويتخلون عن أوقات المتعة والابتهاج ، ويفعلون العديد من الأشياء الأخرى التي لا تفعل شيئا ً سوى إفساد حياتهم . لكن سليمان الحكيم يسأل أمثال هؤلاء : لماذا تُهلك نفسك ؟ 
 لا تفقد نظرتك للصلاح الحقيقي ألا وهو إكرام الله ، بل عوضا ً عن ذلك افعل ما يطلبه الله منك واترك الباقي له .


----------



## fauzi (27 يونيو 2016)

2251 - 

" اَلْكَسْلاَنُ لاَ يَحْرُثُ بِسَبَبِ الشِّتَاءِ، فَيَسْتَعْطِي فِي الْحَصَادِ وَلاَ يُعْطَى . " سفر الأمثال 20 : 4 

من ما شكٍّ أنَّ كُلّ شخصٍ منّا قد أضاع الكثير من الوقت على أمورٍ غير هامّة. فربّما تكون قد قضيت الكثير من الوقت في مشاهدة البرامج التليفزيونيّة التافهة رُغم أنَّ بيتك بحاجة للكثير من الإصلاحات. أو ربّما أضعت بضعة ساعات في اللعب على الكمبيوتر في عملك ، في الوقت الذي كان ينبغي عليك فيه أن تُنجز تقريراً هامّاً. أو ربّما أجّلت القيام بعملٍ ضروريّ لكنّه غير ممتع ، عن طريق الانشغال بقراءة إحدى الصحف أو المجلاّت . وهنالك طرق أخرى لا حصر لها لهدر الوقت. فما هو النشاط المفضّل لديك لهدر الوقت؟ 
رغم أن الله يسدد جميع احتياجاتنا الا انه يريدنا أن نكون على قدر المسؤولية وأن نكون حكماء في استخدام الموارد التي يمنحنا اياها . أما اذا رفضنا تحمل مسؤولية أنفسنا وقراراتنا اليوم فسوف نعاني من عواقب ذلك غدا ً . ولا ينبغي علينا أن نتوقع من الله أن يهب لنجدتنا حينما نكون نحن السبب في مشاكلنا نتيجة عدم التخطيط . 
ما هي الأشياء التي ينبغي عليك القيام بها ؟ لا تسمح لأيّ شيءٍ بأن يمنعك من قيامك بمسؤوليّاتك ووفائك بوعودك .


----------



## fauzi (5 يوليو 2016)

2252 - 
إن نقض الوعود لا يجلب سوى انعدام الثقة وتدميرالعلاقات  بين الناس .
اتخذ قرارا ً بأن تحفظ وعودك على الدوام . اتبع معايير الصدق والنزاهة وعامل الناس كما تحب أن يعاملوك .


----------



## fauzi (10 يوليو 2016)

2253 - 

الله يدعونا الى القيام باعمال المحبة ِ واللطف تجاه الآخرين  ولا سيما أولئك الذين يحتاجون الى العون أو المظلومين .
هل من شخص ٍ يحتاج الى لمسة محبة ٍ  من الله من خلالك ؟ حاول الوصول الى هذا الشخص  اليوم .


----------



## fauzi (12 يوليو 2016)

2254 - 
قد  لا تستطيع التحكم بالأشخاص الآخرين الذين هم على وشك اتخاذ قرارات حمقاء ، أو الذين يلهون ويعبثون بطريقة ٍ لا بد وأن تجلب العواقب المؤلمة على رؤوسهم ، لكنك تستطيع على أقل تقدير أن تصلي لأجلهم . واظب على الصلاة بلجاجة من أجل الأشخاص الذين تحبهم .


----------



## fauzi (16 يوليو 2016)

2255 - 
حينما تجد نفسك تتجنب شيئا ً تعرف انه ينبغي عليك القيام  بهِ ، لا تحاول التملص من ذلك بحجة عدم كفائتك بل اطلب من الله أن يمدك بالشجاعة اللازمة للقيام بذلك وثق من قلبك َ بأنه سيزودك بالقوة التي تحتاجها لإنجاز العمل .


----------



## fauzi (24 يوليو 2016)

2256 - 
الله دائما ً يفعل ما لا تتوقعه ، وفي التوقيت الذي لا تتوقعه ، وينتج عنه خير لا تتوقعه ، لذلك انتظره بثقة ورجاء .


----------



## fauzi (6 أغسطس 2016)

2257 - إن الذي يحيا في مشيئة الله ، يثق بالله ، فإن واجهته المصاعب ، وإن كانت حياته مهددة فلا تؤثر هذه الأمور على سلامه ، كلا ، ولكن إن كنتم تخافون على حياتكم ، فهذه أيضا ً علامة على انكم ما زلتم بعيدين عن تسليم إرادتكم لمشيئة الله .
إن نفسا ً لا تخاف إطلاقا ً هي نفس أعطت مشيئتها لله . اذا صلّت النفس طالبة من الله الحصول على أمر ٍ ما ولكنها لم تحصل عليه وتقلق لأنها لم تحصل عليه ، فهذه النفس ما زالت بعيدة عن مشيئة الله .
إن النفس التي سلّمت مشيئتها الى مشيئة الله لا تقلق ، ولا تخاف ، ولا تحيا مهمومة لأنه مهما يحصل تبق َ هذه النفس هادئة وبسكون متقبلة قرار الله ، ولا تفقد سلامها أبدا ً ، ولكن الشخص الذي يهتم فقط في حياته ِ وكل أمور هذه الأرض المادية ، فهذه النفس ستعيش باستمرار في حزن ٍ وخوف ٍ وقلق ولن تحيا بسلامٍ ولن تعرف مشيئة الله إلا عندما تمنح ذاتها لمشيئة الله .


----------



## fauzi (17 أغسطس 2016)

2258 - 
اسلك باستقامة مهما سلك مَن حولك باعوجاج .
لا تستسلم لمشاكل الحياة بل سّلم مشاكلك لرب الحياة .
لا تحمل الهمّ ، لأن الله بك مهتم .


----------



## fauzi (17 أغسطس 2016)

2259 - 
جد قوتّك في كلمة الله المقوّية والمعزية والمغيّرة.
اسلك في طريق الحق واعلم أن إله الحق يقودك .
انتظر الرب عالمًا أن أوقاته أفضل من أوقاتنا .
فلنطلب السلام من رب السلام ، سلام في قلوبنا وعلى الأرض .


----------



## fauzi (17 أغسطس 2016)

2260 - 
يصبح المستحيل أمراً ممكناً عندما يكون الله هو من يقوم عليه، لا شيء يعسر على الله، كل شيء مستطاع عنده. ربنا يسوع المسيح، وعندما عاش فيما بيننا في الجسد، استطاع أن يجعل من المستحيلات أموراً ممكنة وحاصلة، العمي يبصرون والمقعدين يسيرون، والموتى يقومون. حتى هو، مات، وقد ظن أعداؤه أنهم تمكّنوا منه، لكنهم تفاجأوا بحقيقة قيامته من الأموات في اليوم الثالث. والقبر الفارغ حتى اليوم يشهد أن المستحيل عند الرب صار ممكناً وأن غير المستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله.


----------



## fauzi (2 سبتمبر 2016)

"عاتب صديقك فلعله لم يفعل، وإن كان قد فعل فلا يعود يفعل.  عاتب صديقك فلعله لم يقل، وإن كان قد قال فلا يكرر القول.  عاتِب صديقك فان النميمة كثيرة" (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 19: 13-15)


----------



## fauzi (13 سبتمبر 2016)

«فَمَنْ يَعْرِفُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ حَسَناً وَلاَ يَعْمَلُ، فَذَلِكَ خَطِيَّةٌ لَهُ» (يع4: 17)


----------



## fauzi (13 سبتمبر 2016)

«النَّفْسُ السَّخِيَّةُ تُسَمَّنُ وَالْمُرْوِي هُوَ أَيْضاً يُرْوَى» (أم11؛ 25)


----------



## fauzi (13 سبتمبر 2016)

2261 - 
قالوا عن الكتاب المقدس

إني أعتبر كل الكتب الأخرى، بالمقابلة مع الكتاب المقدس، أنها أقل أهمية. في كل حيرة أو شدة مررت فيها، لم يخذلني الكتاب المقدس قط، بل أعطاني النور والقوة.
الجنرال/ روبرت لي (قائد الجيش الأمريكي)

لماذا يضل البشر، وعندهم هذا الكتاب المبارك؛ ليرشدهم؟!
العالِم/ ميشيل فراداي

الكتاب المقدس بمثابة نافذة في سجن العالَم، مِن خلالها نلقي نظرة على الأبدية.
تيموثي (تيموثاوس) دوايت

إني أعتقد أن المعرفة بالكتاب المقدس دون دراسة جامعية، أفضل بكثير مِن دراسة جامعية دون معرفة بالكتاب المقدس.
وليام ليون فليس

وجود الكتاب المقدس في متناول البشر؛ ليقرأوه، هو أعظم خير اختبره الجنس البشري على الإطلاق.
إيمانيول كانت

أيها الشباب - إذ تتقدمون في الحياة؛ لتواجهوا المشاكل العلمية. أرجو ان تتذكروا أني قلت لكم - وأنا شيخ لم أعرف طيلة حياتي شيئًا، سوى العلم - إنه لا توجد حقائق أصدق مِن تلك الحقائق الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس.
عالِم الجيولوجيا/ جيمس دوايت دانا

كتاب شريف. كتاب البشرية كلها. عظيم في صدقه، في بساطته، في نعمته!
المؤرخ/ توماس كارليل


----------



## fauzi (21 سبتمبر 2016)

2262 -
لا تتخلى أبدا ً عن الأحلام التي وضعها الله في قلبك لخير الآخرين .
استمر في الصلاة والجهاد والله سوف يرشدك ، ويقودك .


----------



## fauzi (23 سبتمبر 2016)

2263 - 
لا تسعى وراء الناس لكي تكون مقبولا ً منهم وتكسب استعطافهم أو لكي تجلب الانتباه لنفسك بل لكي تقود الآخرين للمسيح من خلال حياتك .


غلاطية 1 : 10 
" أَفَأَسْتَعْطِفُ الآنَ النَّاسَ أَمِ اللهَ؟ أَمْ أَطْلُبُ أَنْ أُرْضِيَ النَّاسَ ؟ فَلَوْ كُنْتُ بَعْدُ أُرْضِي النَّاسَ ، لَمْ أَكُنْ عَبْدًا لِلْمَسِيحِ ."


----------



## fauzi (26 سبتمبر 2016)

القلب المتواضع النقي هو الأقرب الى الله…


----------



## fauzi (2 أكتوبر 2016)

2264 -
كن صبوراً مع الأشخاص الذين يتجاوبون ببطء مع عطيّة الله المتمثلة في الخلاص ، أو مع التغييرات التي يُجريها الله في حياتك . وليكن لديك إيمان راسخ بأن هؤلاء الأشخاص الذين يرفضون المسيح الآن يمكن أن يقبلوه فيما بعد. وإلى أن يحدث ذلك ، ينبغي عليك أن تتحمل رفضهم ، وأن تُدرك تماماً بأن الرب يسوع المسيح يفهم هذا الألم الذي تمر فيه.


----------



## fauzi (10 أكتوبر 2016)

2265 - 
الإِنْسَانَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْعَيْنَيْنِ ، وَأَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَإِنَّهُ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْقَلْبِ ( 1 صموئيل 16 : 7 ) 
إن الله يقيّم الإنسان بمقاييس تختلف تماماً عن مقاييسنا البشرية ، إذ عادة ما يقدّر الناس قيمتك بالاعتماد على مظهرك الخارجي ، يحكمون عليك من خلال ملابسك ، مكان إقامتك ، مهنتك ، ورصيدك من المال أو ما  يبدو عليك من صلاح وتديّن  . أما  الله فلا ينظر إلى مظهرك  الخارجي   أو أموالك  أومكانتك الاجتماعية أو منصبك  ولكن ينظر إلى قلب الانسان أي باطنه أو الجانب الروحي أي ما تفكر به وما هي رغباتك و مشاعرك   .


----------



## fauzi (11 أكتوبر 2016)

2266 - 
الله يريدنا أن نحبه من كل قلبنا .
 أن نخدمه من كل قلبنا .
 أن نلتمسه من كل قلبنا .
 أن نرجع إليه من كل قلبنا ، عندما ننحرف عن طرقه .
 أن نتكل عليه من كل قلبنا .


----------



## fauzi (18 أكتوبر 2016)

2267 -
«أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَرَةُ قَدْ طَهَرُوا؟ فَأَيْنَ التِّسْعَةُ؟» (لوقا 17:17)
إن الأسباب الداعية للشكر كثيرة لكن القلوب الشاكرة قليلة .


----------



## fauzi (23 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## fauzi (3 نوفمبر 2016)

2268 - 
لا تتوقّع من أحبّائك أن يُشبعوا جميع احتياجاتك حتّى ولو كانوا يُحبّونك من كلّ قلوبهم. لهذا، حاول أن تجد شبعك الحقيقي في المسيح .


----------



## fauzi (13 نوفمبر 2016)

2263 - 
حينما نكذب أو نُحرّف الحقيقة، فإننا لا نأخذ بعين الاعتبار مقدار الضرر الذي سيلحق بمصداقيتنا حينما تنكشف الحقيقة في النهاية. ومشكلة المصداقيّة ما هي إلاّ بداية مشاكل أخرى مثل فقدان ثقة الآخرين أو صداقتهم ، أو فقدان الوظيفة، أو تدمير العلاقات العائلية.


----------



## fauzi (26 نوفمبر 2016)

2264 - 
صلاة لحمل الله
أيُّها الربّ يسوع، يا حملَ الله،
نظرتَ إليَّ فأحببتني ودعوتني وأخرجتني،
رافقتني وطهَّرتني وأعطَيتني وصاياك،
غفرتَ لي وعلّمتني الكفر بالذات 
وحملِ الصّليب واتّباعك،
مسحتني وأرسلتني وجعلتني أباً لكثيرين،
أعطيتني ملء الحياة.
أهِّلني أن أحمِلَك للآخرين كما حمَلتك العذراء
مريم للبشرية،
فيلتقي بك الجميع من خلال الكتاب المقدّس 
والإعتراف بالخطايا وعبادة القربان المقدّس.
ويبلغون الى ملكوتك السماويّ فنرفع المجد 
والشكر إليك والى أبيك وروحك القدوس
الى الأبد. آمين.
مزار حمل الله – جبل الصّليب - دير القمر
الأب أنطونيو فغالي المريمي


----------



## fauzi (26 نوفمبر 2016)

2265 -
1 كورنثوس 4 :14 - 16
14 لَيْسَ لِكَيْ أُخَجِّلَكُمْ أَكْتُبُ بِهذَا، بَلْ كَأَوْلاَدِي الأَحِبَّاءِ أُنْذِرُكُمْ.
15 لأَنَّهُ وَإِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ رَبَوَاتٌ مِنَ الْمُرْشِدِينَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، لكِنْ لَيْسَ آبَاءٌ كَثِيرُونَ. لأَنِّي أَنَا وَلَدْتُكُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ بِالإِنْجِيلِ.
16 فَأَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَنْ تَكُونُوا مُتَمَثِّلِينَ بِي.
( لا أريد فيما أكتبه أن أخجلكم، بل أريد أن أنصحكم نصيحتي لأبنائي الأحباء. فقد يكون لكم ألوف الحراس في المسيح، ولكن ليس لكم عدّة آباء، لأني أنا الذي ولدكم بالبشارة، في المسيح يسوع، فأحثكم إذاً أن تقتدوا بي." ) " الترجمة اليسوعية "
لنتأمل كيف بعد أن قمنا برسالتنا على الأرض أصبحنا آباء نلد الناس للحياة الأبدية.
هذه هي ملء الحياة، أن نصبح آباء نلد الناس للملكوت.
لنصلي من أجل كل كائن بشري حتى يسلك هذه الدرب ليصل الى ملء الحياة. ولتكتمل مشيئة الرب فينا جميعاً. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (26 نوفمبر 2016)

2266 - 
ولما أتى اليوم الخمسون، كان تلاميذ الرب يسوع مجتمعين كلهم في مكان واحد، فانطلق من السماء بغتةً دويّ كريحٍ عاصفة، فملأ جوانب البيت الذي كانوا فيه، وظهرت لهم ألسنة كأنها من نارٍ قد انقسمت فوقف على كلٍّ منهم لسان، فامتلأوا جميعاً من الروح القدس. فوقف بطرس مع الأحد عشر، فرفع صوته وكلّم الناس قال: "فليعلم يقيناً العالم أجمع أنّ يسوع هذا الذي صلبتموه أنتم قد جعله الله رباً ومسيحاً." فلما سمعوا ذلك الكلام، تفطّرت قلوبهم، فقالوا لبطرس ولسائر الرسل: "ماذا نعمل، أيها الأخوة؟" فقال لهم بطرس: "توبوا، وليعتمد كلٌّ منكم باسم يسوع المسيح، لغفران خطاياكم، فتنالوا عطية الروح القدس. فإنّ الوعد لكم أنتم ولأولادكم وجميع الأباعد، على قدر ما يدعو منهم الربّ إلهنا." أعمال الرسل الاصحاح 2
لنتأمل كيف أرسلنا الربّ لنعلن البشرى السارة للشعوب كافة ولنشهد لعمل الله الحي في حياتنا من خلال الكلمة والمثل والشهادة الصادقة.
لنصلي من أجل المبشرين في أربعة أقطار الأرض لكي يعزيهم الروح القدس وسط الإضطهادات والمعاكسات والآلام التي يواجهونها في سبيل البشارة. إن الرب يرسلك.


----------



## fauzi (26 نوفمبر 2016)

2267 - 
يوحنا 21 : 15 - 17 
بعد القيامة قال الرب يسوع لسمعان بطرس: "يا سمعان بن يونا، أتحبني أكثر مما يحبني هؤلاء؟"
قال له: نعم يا رب، أنت تعلم أني أحبك حباً شديداً." قال له: "ارعَ حملاني."
قال له مرة ثانية: "يا سمعان بن يونا، أتحبني؟" قال له: نعم يا رب، أنت تعلم أني أحبك حباً شديداً."
قال له: "اسهر على خرافي." قال له ثالثة: "يا سمعان بن يونا، أتحبني حباً شديداً؟ فحزن بطرس لأنه قال له في المرة الثالثة: أتحبني حباً شديداً؟ فقال: "يا رب، أنت تعلم كل شيء، أنت تعلم أني أحبك حباً شديداً. قال له: "ارعَ خرافي."
لنتأمل بعد مسيرة طويلة مع الرب الذي دعانا وأخرجنا وطهّرنا ورافقنا وغفر لنا وعلّمنا،
بعد مسيرة من العبودية الى الحرية، مروراً في الصحراء والصليب، تشرق القيامة في حياتنا. والرب يدعونا لنسهر على حملانه ونساعد الآخرين ليخرجوا هم أيضاً من الموت الى الحياة.
لنصلي من أجل الكهنة والآباء والأمهات وكل شخص مسؤول كيما الرب يباركهم ليقوموا بمهمتهم بأحسن وجه.
إن الرب يمسحك.


----------



## fauzi (26 نوفمبر 2016)

2268 - 
مرقس 8 : 31 - 33
وبدأ يعلمهم أن ابن الإنسان يجب عليه أن يعاني آلاما شديدة، وأن يرذله الشيوخ وعظماء الكهنة والكتبة، وأن يقتل، وأن يقوم بعد ثلاثة أيام.
وكان يقول هذا الكلام صراحة. فانفرد به بطرس وجعل يعاتبه.
فالتفت فرأى تلاميذه فزجر بطرس قال: ((إنسحب ! ورائي ! يا شيطان، لأن أفكارك ليست أفكار الله، بل أفكار البشر)).
لنتأمل حين علّمنا الربّ أن إتباعه لا يكون في الأفكار أو الشكليات بل في عيش الإنجيل وتجسيده في حياتنا حتى ولو مررنا في طريق الصليب المقدس المؤلم. كل ذلك يستحيل من دون الإيمان أن الرب حاضر دوماً معنا.
لنصلي من أجل المثقلين بصلبانهم لكي ينظروا الى المسيح الحي حتى يستطيعوا السيرقدماً.


----------



## fauzi (26 نوفمبر 2016)

2269 - 
متى 10 : 37 - 39 
قال الرب يسوع: "من أحب أباه وأمه أكثر مما يحبني، فليس أهلاً لي. ومن أحب ابنه أو ابنته أكثر مما يحبني، فليس أهلاً لي. ومن لا يحمل صليبه ويتبعني، فليس أهلاً لي."
لنتأمل حين علّمنا الربّ أنّ حمل الصليب ليس السعي وراء الألم وتعذيب الجسد والعيش في الحزن والكآبة بل هو مقاومة التجارب وعدم العودة الى الخطيئة وقبول الآلام الناتجة من خطيئة أجدادنا الأصلية وخطيئتنا الشخصية وخطيئة المجتمع. أن هذه الآلام لا توازي المجد المزمع أن يتجلى فينا.
لنصلي من أجل جميع المتألمين لكي يبلسم الرب جراحهم ويضمد نفوسهم.


----------



## fauzi (26 نوفمبر 2016)

2270 - 
لنصلّي من أجل جميع الذين يعانون في العبودية والمكبلين في الضيقات والخطايا لكي يعودوا ويلتجأوا الى لله ويصرخوا له من كل قلوبهم فهو الوحيد الذي يستطيع إخراجهم. إنّه الرب يسمع صراخك.


----------



## fauzi (26 نوفمبر 2016)

2271 - 
تراءى الربّ للآباء وكلمّهم وطلب منهم أن يسيروا أمامه وأن يكونوا كاملين. 
وخاطب الله ابراهيم قائلا: "ها أنا أجعل عهدي معك، فتصير ابا عدد كبير من الأمم. وسأنميك جدا جدا وأجعلك أمما وملوكٌ منك يخرجون. وأقيم عهدي بيني وبينك وبين نسلك من بعدك مدى أجيالهم، عهدا أبدياً، لأكون لك إلها ولنسلك من بعدك. وأعطيك الأرض التي أنت نازل فيها، لك ولنسلك من بعدك، وأكون لهم إلهاً."

لنتأمّل حين كنا أطفالاً كيف اختبرنا حضور الله في حياتنا وكيف كان الرب يخاطب أجدادنا و آبائنا و أمهاتنا من خلال ظروف الحياة وأحداثها. ولنتأمل ما سمعناه عن الرب وعجائبه من أفواه الكبار ومثالهم.
لنصلّي من أجل جميع الأطفال الذين يعيشون وسط الحروب والصراعات والتعديات والعوز والمرض والظلم. احفظهم يا رب بنعمتك وأرشدهم الى خلاصك. إنه الرب خلقك.


----------



## fauzi (4 ديسمبر 2016)

2272 - 
تذكّر دوماً كل ما صنعه الله لأجلك . وعندها ، سوف تجد الكثير من الأسباب التي تدعوك لأن تكون شاكراً لله ، وللفرح الذي يضعه في قلبك ، وللنموّ الروحيّ الذي يمكنه أن يُجريه في حياتك من خلال المِحَن والتجارب التي تمرّ بها .


----------



## fauzi (4 ديسمبر 2016)

2273 - 
ليس من السهل علينا دائما أن نكتشف الأشخاص المُخادعين والكاذبين لا سيّما وأن بعضهم بارع في الكذب إلى درجة أنهم يخدعون أكثر الناس حذراً وتدقيقاً. وقد يصل الحدّ في هؤلاء الأشخاص المخادعين إلى تصديق أكاذيبهم بأنفسهم .
احترس من المُعلّمين الروحيّين الزائفين ، وخذ حذرك من أي شخصٍ يدّعي امتلاك الحق الروحي. فالمُعلّمون الكذبة يُظهِرون دوافعهم الحقيقة من خلال إبعاد الناس عن تعاليم الكتاب المقدّس وتوجيههم إلى أفكارٍ أخرى . قبل أن يُعلّمك أحدهم ويقودك في طريقٍ ما، اختبر جميع التعاليم التي تسمعها منه عن طريق مقارنتها بما تقوله كلمة الله .


----------



## fauzi (5 ديسمبر 2016)

أحياناً، قد تؤ ّدي الفوضى ، والفساد الأخلاقي ، والشرور المحيطة بنا في هذا العالم إلى تشويش أفكارنا بشأن سيادة الر ّب يسوع . لكن الر ّب يسوع المسيح يُهيمن على ُكل ما في هذا الكون ، وكل شيء هو ُملك له. فهو الملك المطلق - حتّى ولو لم يكن جميع الناس يُطيعونه الآن. فهذا العالم بأكمله هو ُملك للمسيح، وهو المسيطر عليه . 
حينما تشعر بالحيرة والارتباك بشأن الأحداث الحاليّة وتشعر بالقلق على المستقبل ، تذ ّكر مكانة المسيح و ُسلطانه الحقيقيّين .


----------



## fauzi (20 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## fauzi (20 ديسمبر 2016)

(إنجيل يوحنا 1) فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ....... وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ


----------



## fauzi (20 ديسمبر 2016)

(سفر إشعياء 7: 14) وَلكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ».


----------



## grges monir (12 يناير 2017)

ناك ثلاث كلمات لاتوجد فى خطة الله ؛؛؛
 الحظ،،
 ... الصدفه،،
 ...... الظروف،،
 فكل شىء يخضع لثلاث حقائق كتابية؛؛؛
 محبةالله،،
 ... توقيت الله،،
 .......... قدرة الله...!


----------



## fauzi (17 يناير 2017)

2274 - عنما تتخلص من الخوف وتنطلق بشجاعة لتحدث الآخرين عن المسيح يتكلم روح الله فيك وستجد نفسك مدفعوعاً لتطبق ما تقوله وقتها ....

" تُخَلِّصُ نَفْسَكَ وَالَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَكَ أَيْضًا. " ( 1 تيموثاوس 4 : 16 )


----------



## fauzi (19 يناير 2017)

أَنَا أُعَمِّدُكُمْ بِمَاءٍ لِلتَّوْبَةِ، وَلكِنِ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي هُوَ أَقْوَى مِنِّي، الَّذِي لَسْتُ أَهْلاً أَنْ أَحْمِلَ حِذَاءَهُ. هُوَ سَيُعَمِّدُكُمْ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَنَارٍ. ( متى 3 :11 )


----------



## fauzi (5 فبراير 2017)

2275 - دائما ما نبحث عن الامان بين الناس ونحاول مصادقتهم وكسب اعجابهم كي لا يبعدو عنا ؛ لكن هذا خطأ كبير نقع فيه فالاشخاص راحلون ومتغيرون ولن يكونوا طوال الوقت الى جانبك لسماع شكواك. 
فهم دائما ما يكونوا منشغلين بحياتهم وما فيها. 
الله هو الوحيد القادر على سماعك والاصغاء اليك وبكل حرص دائما الى جانبك لا يكل اذا كنت تتحدث كثيرا ويتحملك وقت ضيقك . 
لا اعني بهذا الانفصال عن العالم والعيش في عزله لكن اجعل الله هو اول من تشاركه حياتك وتحتمي فيه من أي شيء . الله مصدر الامان الذي بلا حدود.
جويس ماير


----------



## fauzi (7 فبراير 2017)

إذا هربت من وجه الله 
توقع أن تبتلعك الظروف


----------



## fauzi (13 فبراير 2017)

2276 
عبرانيين 13 : 8 "يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ هُوَ هُوَ أَمْساً وَالْيَوْمَ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ".
إنه هو ذاته يسوع
إنه لا يتغير
أدعو إليه بإيمان, ودعه يفعل ذلك لأجلك
مجدًا للرب.


----------



## fauzi (16 فبراير 2017)

2277 - "سلاما أترك لكم. سلامي أعطيكم. ليس كما يعطي العالم أعطيكم أنا" (يوحنا 14: 27)

في كل مكان في العالم نسمع بأخبار القتل والعنف وسفك الدماء. ولقد أصبحت كلمة "السلام" كلمة يبحث عنها العالم بأسره. فأينما ذهبنا بعيوننا وآذاننا في أرجاء المعمورة لا نسمع ولا نرى سوى الحروب والدمار وفقدان الأمل والحيرة والارتباك. ونسمع كثيرا بأنّ رؤساء العالم يبحثون عن السلام، لكن يكون هذا السلام هو هدنة مؤقتة لإعادة التسليح وشن الحرب من جديد.
 وما أحوجنا الى السلام في عالم اليوم الذي تسوده الكراهية والخصومات والحروب والنزاعات.
وبدلاً من السعي إلى التمتع بالسلام نرى الناس يسرعون الى حل المشكلات بالقوة والعنف مما يجعل دائرة العنف والبغضاء والحروب تزداد وتتسع.
إنّ السيد المسيح هو مانح السلام الأوحد. فقد جاء إلى عالمنا المضطرب حاملاً سلامه العجيب لكل قلب، فهو يقول: "لا تضطرب قلوبكم..." لا بل إنّه يقول: "سلاماً أترك لكم، سلامي أعطيكم" .إنه لا يقدم السلام كما يقدمه العالم . إن سلام المسيح هو سلام أبدي، ليس من قوة تقدر أن تنزعه عن الإنسان المتمسك به .
{طوبى لصانعي السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون }(مت 5 : 9).
إن الطريق المؤدي إلى السلام هو الطريق الذي يجعل القلب يتغير ويتبدل ويمتلئ حباً بدلاً من البغض، وعطفاً بدلاً من الانتقام، وحكمةً بدلاً من الجهل، وتواضعاً بدلاً من الشموخ والكبرياء .
 سلّم حياتك للمسيح  واحصل على هذا السلام لقلبك وروحك وعقلك وعائلتك ومجتمعك، هذا السلام الذي يغمر الحياة.


----------



## fauzi (20 فبراير 2017)

2278 - 
الله يدعو المتكبّر لكي يتضّع والقاسي القلب لكي ينحني والذي يحسد أن يغيّر مساره ويقدم الحب، والذي يظن نفسه أنه أهم من الجميع أن فوق العالي يوجد من ينظر ويراقب كل شيء. فالله يدعو التائه للرجوع كما رجع الإبن الضال إلى حضن أبيه بعد أن كان متشردا لا يجد مأوى له، "وإذ كان لم يزل بعيداً رآه أبوه فتحنن وركض ووقع على عنقه وقبله". لوقا 15: 20


----------



## fauzi (20 فبراير 2017)

2279 -
العالم يبحث عن السلام الحقيقي فلن يجده سوى بالمسيح يسوع الذي منح كل من يؤمن به سلاما يفوق كل عقل ثابت على صخر الدهور لا يتزعزع. فالمجتمعات جميعها تحتاج إلى حضور الله الإلهي وسط الجميع لكي تعم ثفاقة الكتاب المقدس داخل القلوب فتظهر عمليا وروحيا في هذه الظروف المؤلمة الذي يعيشها العالم، لنتمسك بالطرح الإلهي الآتي من السماء "طوبى لصانعي السلام. لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون" (متى 9:5).


----------



## fauzi (20 فبراير 2017)

2280 - 
إذا  كنت تمر في ظروف صعبة وتشعر بأنك متروك ومهمل من العالم، وحيد تائه بلا رجاء، اعلم أن المسيح مستعد أن يأخذك بين ذراعيه ليمنحك الغفران ومن ثم ليهتم بك فيرفعك ويجعلك تقف من جديد جالسا وصاحياً وعاقلاً فلا تتباطأ بالمجيء إليه هو بانتظارك.


----------



## fauzi (22 فبراير 2017)

2281 - 
"أَرْسَلَ كَلِمَتَهُ فَشَفَاهُمْ..." (مز 107 : 20)
إذا كانت حياتك فارغة بلا هدف أو معنى ، فالرب سيرسل كلمته ويملأها، وإذا كانت الأبواب مغلقة أمامك، فالرب سيرسل كلمته ويفتح هذه الأبواب،
فمهما كان نوع التعب، المرض، الاحتياج، الضعف، الضيقات التي تمر بها، فالرب سيرسل كلمة خاصة لك لتريحك من تعبك، تشفيك من مرضك، تسدد كل احتياجاتك، تقويك من ضعفك، وتخرجك من الضيقة.
وكل ما عليك أن تفعله هو أن تفتح قلبك وذهنك وتستقبل كلمة الرب على حياتك فتشفيك.
ثق أن الرب سيرسل لك أنت كلمته والتي تحمل لك الشفاء من كل مرض وتعب وضعف ومعاناة .
مسرة الله: أن يرسل كلمته وتنجح في حياتنا، فتكون ناجحين ، أصحاء، أقوياء، نعيش في ملء البركة والقوة، لأننا هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فينا.
الرب يسوع هو الكلمة الشافية وهو يشفي حياتنا ونفوسنا وأرواحنا بمجد، ومجده علينا يُرى.
مملوءًا نعمة وحقاً: كلمة الله لشفائنا هي هبة وعطية مجانية لكل واحد منا.
لذا اطلب من الرب كلمة شافية لحياتك وسيعطيك .
الرب لا يستثني أحد، فهو جاء من أجل الجميع ليشفي القلوب المنكسرة من كل جراحاتها.


----------



## fauzi (23 فبراير 2017)

2282 - 
" الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ، هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيدًا. " ( 2 كو 5 : 17 )
كل أمور قديمة في حياتي ( ظروفي ، صحتي ، عملي ، طباعي ، شخصيتي ، أفكاري ، ميولي ، دوافعي ، اتجاهاتي ...) ستنتهي وستصير كل أموري جديدة .
عليّ أن أصدق هذا وأؤمن أن الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت ولن ترجع مرة أخرى ( الخوف ، التوتر ، القلق ، الحرمان ، المرض ، ضياع الهدف والرؤية ...) لأن حرف واحد لا يسقط من كلمة الرب لنا.
كيف ؟
" إِذًا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ... " ( 2 كو 5 : 17 )
لأن الرب هو الإله الذي يجدد الحياة وينهي كل عتيق ويمنحنا الرجاء الجديد ، البركة الجديدة ....
ثق أن كل الأمور القديمة مهما كانت صعبة ومضى عليها زمنا طويلا ستنتهي في المسيح يسوع.


----------



## fauzi (5 مارس 2017)




----------



## fauzi (5 مارس 2017)

2283 - 
فَقَالَ لَهُمْ بُطْرُسُ : «تُوبُوا وَلْيَعْتَمِدْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَلَى اسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِغُفْرَانِ الْخَطَايَا، فَتَقْبَلُوا عَطِيَّةَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. ( أعمال الرسل 38:2 )
وعد لهؤلاء في كل مكان : هؤلاء الذين يرفعون قلوبهم إلى الله وواثقين في يسوع كربهم ومخلصهم، سوف يمتلئون بروح الله وتغفر لهم خطاياهم بسبب الاسم القدير والعمل الكريم ليسوع المسيح. لذا فمثل التلاميذ الاوائل ، فلنشارك هذه النعمة لكي يعرف العالم ان يسوع ليس الرب فقط، هو أيضاً المخلص والملك لكل من يسمع نداء الله ويثق به.
المجد لك يا أبي القدير الكريم. لقد اعطيتني أمل عندما لم يكون يوجد . اعطيتني قوة . لقد باركتني بالنعمة وسكبت محبتك إلى قلبي عبر روحك القدوس  . من أجل محبتك، نعمتك، غفرانك، خلاصك، وروحك أمجّدك. باسم يسوع. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (5 مارس 2017)

2284 -
لاَ تَغَرْ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ، وَلاَ تَحْسِدْ عُمَّالَ الإِثْمِ، فَإِنَّهُمْ مِثْلَ الْحَشِيشِ سَرِيعًا يُقْطَعُونَ، وَمِثْلَ الْعُشْبِ الأَخْضَرِ يَذْبُلُونَ. — مزمور 1:37-2
الاحباط والحسد... أليس هذا رد فعلنا تجاه الأشرار لكنهم يبدون ناجحين ؟ يجب ان نتذكر ألا ندع المظهر الخارجي والنجاحات القصيرة للأشرار تشتت إيماننا او تخمد أرواحنا. انتصاراتهم مؤقتة، وثرواتهم مثل وردة تذبل ، وحياتهم مثل الحشيش الذي يذبل ويقطع.
ربي القدير، فليتمجد اسمك القدوس. لقد باركتني بشكل عظيم. لقد وفرت لي الحماية في وجه اعدائي. لقد اعطيتني حياة وأمل ومستقبل معك. الآن يا أبي العزيز من فضلك ساعدني ان اتفادى تضييع وقتي في القلق عما يمتلكه الآخرون. من فضلك اعطني قلباً شاكراً وقنوعاً بكل ما فعلته لكي تباركني. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (15 مارس 2017)

2285 - 
لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ. لاَ تَتَلَفَّتْ لأَنِّي إِلهُكَ. قَدْ أَيَّدْتُكَ وَأَعَنْتُكَ وَعَضَدْتُكَ بِيَمِينِ بِرِّي. ( إشعياء 10:41 )

الله معنا. الله يهتم بنا. الله يستمع لصلواتنا. الله يتوق ان يباركنا ويحفظنا. الله يتوق ان يقوينا ويحملنا. فلنضع أملنا به.


----------



## fauzi (18 مارس 2017)

2286  - 
سَلِّمْ لِلرَّبِّ طَرِيقَكَ وَاتَّكِلْ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ يُجْرِي، وَيُخْرِجُ مِثْلَ النُّورِ بِرَّكَ، وَحَقَّكَ مِثْلَ الظَّهِيرَةِ. — مزمور 5:37-6
ما مدى ثقتك بالرب؟ او إلى اى مدى ائتمنت الرب على نفسك؟ لقد ركزنا في الأيام الماضية على البركات الموعودة التي يتوق الرب ليعطينا إياها. لكن في حكمته، اختار الله ان يجعل اعطاء هذه البركات مرهون بثقتنا به وسؤالنا له. طالما تمسكنا بعجلة قيادة حياتنا
ايها الإله القدوس الصالح القدير ، اريد ان تستخدمني من أجل مجدك. اثق بأنك تحبني وتتوق لتعطيني بركاتك مع نعمتك وخلاصك. أحبك وأشكرك باسم يسوع. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (18 مارس 2017)

2287 - 
أنت لا تنساني يا الله.
إلهي، أشكرك لأنك لا تتركني ولا تهملني. هل تنسى الأم رضيعها فلا ترحم ابن بطنها، حتى هذه تنسى وأما أنت فلا تنساني. تنقشني على كفك، وتحفظني كحدقة عينك، تؤويني في سترك، وتضمني تحت جناحيك.
إلهي، أعرف أنك تهتم بحاجاتي، لأنك تبنيتني. فإن كنتَ تهتم بخليقةٍ أدنى كالطيور، وتوفر لها طعامها دون أن تتعب فيه، فكم بالأحرى أنا ابنك. وإن كنتَ توفر لزنابق الحقل ورقاً يكسوها وتُلبس الأرض عشباً، فكم بالأحرى أنا ابنك. الأشبال احتاجت وجاعت، وأما طالبو الرب فلا يعوزهم شيءٌ من الخير.
إلهي، أنت تضعني دائماً أمام عينيك، فلا تغفل لحظةً واحدةً عني. تُسيج حولي عند هجوم أعدائي. وحين يحاصرونني تخيم حولي. ولا تسمح لسهمٍ بأن ينفذ إلي.
في الضيق أصرخ فتسمع وتستجيب لي. فأرفع رأسي ولا أخزى. قريبٌ أنت دائماً حتى حين لا أراك. كثيرةٌ هي بلايا الصدّيق ومن جميعها ينجيه الرب. يحفظ جميع عظامه. واحدٌ منها لا ينكسر.
إلهي، حين تهتم بأولادك تظهر أمانتك، ويُمدح اسمك.

إذاعة حول العالم


----------



## fauzi (19 مارس 2017)

2288 - 
شَفَتَا الصِّدِّيقِ تَهْدِيَانِ كَثِيرِينَ، أَمَّا الأَغْبِيَاءُ فَيَمُوتُونَ مِنْ نَقْصِ الْفَهْمِ. — أمثال 21:10

للصالحين طريقة في مباركة الناس بكلامهم. قد يكون تشجيع، حديث مختار بعناية، نصيحة مليئة بالحكمة، رسالة تعزية، صدق التعاليم، او الإخلاص في الوعود. مهما كان الشكل، فكلمات الصالحين هى بركة. لكن الأغبياء لا يستمعون للصالحين. بل يخططوا طريقهم الخاص رافضين الحق، والحكمة، والقداسة ليجدوا ان حياتهم قد فقدت للتفاهة والحماقة.

يا رب ، صاحب كل الحق والحكمة، من فضلك اعطني القدرة على تمييز الصالحين من حولي واعطني الحكمة لأستمع لما يقولونه. من فضلك ساعدني ان اتفادى مزالق الفخر والغرور كما أسعى باتضاع ان استمع لحقك في هؤلاء الذين تشكلت حياتهم على شخصيتك. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (20 مارس 2017)

أبي السماوي أشتاق لملء حضورك على حياتي

فأمتلئ حبا لك وقوة منك كي لا أحيا بقوتي

بل بقوتك فأخدمك كل أيام عمري بقوة روحك

وقوة عملك فيَّ


----------



## fauzi (23 مارس 2017)

2289 - يَا لَعُمْقِ غِنَى اللهِ وَحِكْمَتِهِ وَعِلْمِهِ! ... لأَنَّ مِنْهُ وَبِهِ وَلَهُ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ. لَهُ الْمَجْدُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ. — رومية 11 :33 ، 36
بعض الأشياء فى الكتاب المقدس لا تحتاج إلى تعليق ، او شرح ، او تفسير؛ بل تحتاج فقط ان تُنطق وتُصدّق . اشجعك على حفظ آية التشجيع القصيرة هذه وتبقيها قريبة لقلبك ، ودعها تخرج من شفتيك طوال أوقات الضيق وأوقات البركة أيضاً.


----------



## fauzi (26 مارس 2017)

2290 - 
الإنسان القوي في إيمانه تكون لديه نعمة يقدر بها تمييز وسماع صوت الله.
الله ممكن أن يُكلم الإنسان في حلم،
الله ممكن أن يُكلم الإنسان في صلاة،
الله ممكن أن يُكلم الإنسان في عظة لأحد الوعاظ،
الله ممكن أن يُكلم الإنسان في آية من الكتاب المقدس.
هذا يحدث فقط لو التزمنا الصمت سوف نسمع صوته .


----------



## fauzi (20 أبريل 2017)

2291 -
«أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ غَلَبَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟» — كورنثوس الأولى 55:15
لدى الموت القدرة على انهاء الحياة. لدى الموت القدرة على التفرقة. لدى الموت القدرة على احباطنا وهزيمتنا. لكننا نعرف الحقيقة؛ يسوع حي! ولأنه حي، نحن نعرف اننا سنحيا معه. ونؤمن ان انتصاره على الموت هو انتصارنا. لذلك فمثل يسوع، نسخر من الموت وقدرته على تدميرنا. يسوع دمر الموت وجلب الخلود للحياة... بنا عبر الكتاب المقدس.
يا أبي، اعترف ان موت احبائي ما زال يؤلمني. اشكرك ان فراقي عنهم سوف يكون لمدة قصيرة فقط. اشكرك لأن الموت لن يفرقني طويلاً عن الذين احبهم ويحبونك. اشكرك لاعطائي الانتصار في يسوع. اشكرك يا يسوع لانتصارك على الموت. باسمك الغالي المنتصر، ربنا يسوع المسيح، اصلى. آمين.
الكاتب : فيل وير


----------



## fauzi (29 أبريل 2017)

2292 - 
أَخِيرًا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ كُلُّ مَا هُوَ حَقٌ، كُلُّ مَا هُوَ جَلِيلٌ، كُلُّ مَا هُوَ عَادِلٌ، كُلُّ مَا هُوَ طَاهِرٌ، كُلُّ مَا هُوَ مُسِرٌّ، كُلُّ مَا صِيتُهُ حَسَنٌ، إِنْ كَانَتْ فَضِيلَةٌ وَإِنْ كَانَ مَدْحٌ، فَفِي هذِهِ افْتَكِرُوا. — فيلبي 8:4
فلنخرج عقولنا من الخمول ونجعل قلوبنا مضبوطة على مجد الله.
إلهي الصالح القدوس، انت رائع وممجد، وكامل بكل الطرق وابعد من ادراكي. من فضلك اوقظ شخصية قداستك بداخلي بروحك القدوس. من فضلك ساعدني أن أرى وأركز على الأشياء الجيدة المجيدة التي تضعها في طريقي اليوم. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (2 مايو 2017)

2293 - 

اَلْبُغْضَةُ تُهَيِّجُ خُصُومَاتٍ، وَالْمَحَبَّةُ تَسْتُرُ كُلَّ الذُّنُوبِ. — أمثال 12:10
أسوأ ميولنا تريد ان ترد الشر بالشر، وضغينة بضغينة، وتفاهة بتفاهة، وكراهية بكراهية. لطالما اراد الله من شعبه ان يكونوا التأثير الفادي في عالمهم، ومجتمعهم، وعلاقاتهم. ذكر بولس المسيحيين في روما "لا تجاوزوا أحداً عن شر بشر." (رومية 17:12) يعلمنا هنا رجل الله الحكيم حقيقة مماثلة. المحبة تنزع الخشونة من المواقف الصعبة، بينما البغضة تشعل لهيب المرارة والكراهية. نحن مدعوون لأن نكون نوع مختلف من الناس يتركون العالم مكاناً مختلف. الأمر ليس سهل دائماً، لكنه دائماً قوي.
يا أبي، اعترف انني حين أُظلم، الأمر يغضبني وأميل لرد الضربة. من فضلك انزع الجزء الردئ من شخصيتي عبر تأثير روحك القدس المطهر الفادي والمحبة التي توحيها روحك. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (11 مايو 2017)

2294 -
«لكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا السَّامِعُونَ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ، أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ. — لوقا 27:6

يسوع كان المثل الممتاز لهذه الوصية في حياته وموته. للمحبة قوة فادية ومغيرة للحياة. بينما لا يستجيب الجميع، الكثير يفعلوا. بينما الآعمال الطيبةوالمحبة مع اعدائنا ليست سهلة، فروح الله تستطيع ان تملأنا بمحبة يسوع وتساعدنا ان نعيش حياة قوية بالنعمة حتى في وجود من يكرهوننا.

يا الله، اعترف ان لدي مشكلة مع بعض الناس في حياتي. فأنهم يبدون عازمين على نقدي واضعاف مكانتي والاستخفاف بي وهزيمتي. من فضلك اعطني الشخصية لأقاوم هجماتهم وساعدني ان ارد على أفعالهم بطريقة فادية وصالحة. باسم يسوع الفادي الجبار اصلي. آمين.

 كتبت بواسطة فيل وير


----------



## fauzi (19 مايو 2017)

2295 - 
فَتَوَاضَعُوا تَحْتَ يَدِ اللهِ الْقَوِيَّةِ لِكَيْ يَرْفَعَكُمْ فِي حِينِهِ، مُلْقِينَ كُلَّ هَمِّكُمْ عَلَيْهِ، لأَنَّهُ هُوَ يَعْتَنِي بِكُمْ. — بطرس الأولى 6:5-7
في الغالب لديك تجربة مماثلة لهذه. شخص يسألك كيف حالك. في البداية يبدو مهتم، لكن بينما تبدأ في مشاركة أثقال قلبك، تدرك انه لا يستمع حقاً وليس مهتماً حقاً؛ هو فقط كونه مهذباً. معظم الناس لديهم أثقال كثيرة جداً بحيث انهم ببساطة لا يعرفون ماذا يفعلون . لكن آبانا الذي في السماوات يقول "ألقوا كل همكم عليَّ. يمكنكم مشاركتها كلها معي، لأنني أهتم بكم حقاً."
يا أبي، لقد باركتني بطرق عديدة جداً. أشكرك كثيراً جداً. لدي بالفعل بعض الأشياء المتعبة التي تؤرقني. من فضلك قم بالأفضل مع كل الأشخاص المتعلقين بهذه المتاعب وما يمجدك. أشكرك لاستماعك لكلماتي ولقلبي. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (21 مايو 2017)

2296 - 
مُلْقِينَ كُلَّ هَمِّكُمْ عَلَيْهِ، لأَنَّهُ هُوَ يَعْتَنِي بِكُمْ. — بطرس الأولى 7:5

كثيراً ما تكون همومنا ثقيلة للغاية لأننا نرفض ان نتركها. فلنلقي أحمالنا على الرب. فلنضع مستقبلنا بين يديه. فلنأتمن مخاوفنا لرعايته. نحن نعرف انه يحبنا ويتوق لأن يحملنا ويعزينا لأننا نعرف ما فعله لكي يخلصنا.

إلهي القدوس وأبي المحب، اضع مخاوفي وهمومي وأحمالي بين يديك. اعلم ان لدي قوة قليلة لأغير ناتج هذه الأحداث واثق بأنك ستفعل ما يسرك، والأفضل لي، من هذه المواقف. سامحني على أفكاري القلقة ولسماحي لقلقي ان يسرق مني ثقتي. قويني وادعمني لأثق بك اكثر بقوة وحضور روحك. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (26 مايو 2017)

2297 - 
اُدْعُنِي فَأُجِيبَكَ وَأُخْبِرَكَ بِعَظَائِمَ وَعَوَائِصَ لَمْ تَعْرِفْهَا. — إرميا 3:33
كان هذا موجه في الأصل لإرميا حول مصير أورشليم. لكن هذا الوعد حقيقي بطرق خاصة لنا أيضاً. الله يريدنا ان ندعوه. غالباً ما ينتظرنا الله ان نسأل قبل أن يباركنا بما يتوق ان يعطينا. ومع ذلك نحن نفتقر للقدرة على إدراك واستقبال الحقيقة العظيمة عن الله. هو ببساطة أكبر وأكثر مجداً من ان نفهمه في نعمته.


----------



## fauzi (27 مايو 2017)

2298 - 
أَمَا عَرَفْتَ أَمْ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ؟ إِلهُ الدَّهْرِ الرَّبُّ خَالِقُ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَعْيَا. لَيْسَ عَنْ فَهْمِهِ فَحْصٌ. يُعْطِي الْمُعْيِيَ قُدْرَةً، وَلِعَدِيمِ الْقُوَّةِ يُكَثِّرُ شِدَّةً. — إشعياء 28:40-29
الله أبدي. لديه قوة لا نهائية. قوته بلا حدود. هو يبارك ويشارك نعمته بدون ان يتعب. والأهم، هو يتوق ان يشارك قوته ونعمته معنا يومياً.
إلهي القدير الأبدي، المحب الكريم في نعمتك، أشكرك على اعطائي القوة في تعبي، والارشاد في ارتباكي، والأمل في يأسي. من فضلك باركني بالشجاعة لأتبع وصاياك وأثق بوجودك عبر الروح القدس. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (28 مايو 2017)

2299 - 
اِفْتَحْ فَمَكَ لأَجْلِ الأَخْرَسِ فِي دَعْوَى كُلِّ يَتِيمٍ. — أمثال 8:31
المسيحيون في كل عصر مدعوون للدفاع عن حقوق الضعفاء والمحرومين، وحماية حياتهم. هذا النداء الشامل هو تنبيه عظيم ان البركة والحقوق والثروة والقوة التي لدينا ليست ملكنا وحدنا؛ انها هبة من الله لنبارك بها من بلا قوة للحديث، او الدفاع، او حماية أنفسهم.


----------



## fauzi (2 يونيو 2017)

2300 - 
اِحْمِلُوا بَعْضُكُمْ أَثْقَالَ بَعْضٍ ، وَهكَذَا تَمِّمُوا نَامُوسَ الْمَسِيحِ. — غلاطية 2:6
هذه مجرد طريقة اخرى لقول ، "احب قريبك كنفسك!" يسوع آتى ليحمل أثقالنا ويمحي ألم خطيتنا.
هو الآن يسألنا ان نعيش بفداء، بطرق عملية، تجاه من حولنا. أكثر من مجرد صلاة، او ان نسأل كيف يمكننا المساعدة، نحن مدعوين للخدمة ومساعدة الناس الذين لديهم اثقال.
إلهي القدوس الرحيم، من فضلك إعطني أعين لأرى، وقلباً يريد الخدمة، وأيدٍٍ جاهزة لمساعدة الناس في طريقي الذين يحتاجون حمل اثقالهم. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين


----------



## fauzi (5 يونيو 2017)

2301 - 
الَّذِي يُشْبعُ بِالْخَيْرِ عُمْرَكِ، فَيَتَجَدَّدُ مِثْلَ النَّسْرِ شَبَابُكِ. — مزامير 5:103
الله هو إله تجديد وبركة. رغبته ان يجددنا ويباركنا ليست مجرد رغبة ليباركنا مرة واحدة بخلاصنا. الله يرغب ان يباركنا يومياً. محبته الثابتة جديدة كل صباح بينما يسكب بركاته (راجع مراثي إرميا 23:3). لكن الأكثر من اعطائنا ما نريده، هو يسرنا بأشياء جيدة. هو يجلب لنا ما نحتاجه وما يملأ فراغنا حقاً.


----------



## fauzi (6 يونيو 2017)

2302 - 
تَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الرَّبِّ بِكُلِّ قَلْبِكَ، وَعَلَى فَهْمِكَ لاَ تَعْتَمِدْ. فِي كُلِّ طُرُقِكَ اعْرِفْهُ، وَهُوَ يُقَوِّمُ سُبُلَكَ. — أمثال 5:3-6
الثقة. لا يمكن ان تكون بنصف قلب. اما ان تكون ثقة كاملة او ان تغيم بالشك. لذا وكما نواجه التحديات اليومية في الحياة، او بينما نبحث عن أجوبة في المشاكل العميقة الصعبة، فلنضع ثقتنا الكاملة في الرب. فلنسأله حكمته وارشاده بينما نقوم باختياراتنا. فلنمجده على الخير الذي في حياتنا ونسعى لبركته في الأيام القادمة. لماذا؟ لأنه يتوق ان يباركنا بالحياة، الآن، وكل أوان.


----------



## fauzi (7 يونيو 2017)

2303 -
«اِسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ» — متى 7:7
الله يريدنا ان نسعى لبركاته.  لأنه يتوق ان يباركنا ويجعلنا نعرف ان الهبات التي في حياتنا تأتي منه. لذا فلنسعى لوجوده، ونعمته، وبركاته.


----------



## fauzi (11 يونيو 2017)

2304 - 
اعطني ايمان يا رب في الأوقات التي اكون فيها مرهق ومحبط ومنكسر. الهمني لأثق بوعودك العظيمة. من فضلك اعطني الشجاعة يا رب عندما يتذبذب ايماني. ساعدني في طاعة كلمتك مهما كانت تبدو صعبة او كم اشعر بالاحباط. اشكرك لاعطائك لي مستقبل مشرق في يسوع. من فضلك ساعدني ان اعيش بادراك أكبر لهذه الهبة العظيمة. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (16 يونيو 2017)

2305 - 
« هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: قِفُوا عَلَى الطُّرُقِ وَانْظُرُوا، وَاسْأَلُوا عَنِ السُّبُلِ الْقَدِيمَةِ: أَيْنَ هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ الصَّالِحُ؟ وَسِيرُوا فِيهِ، فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ. وَلكِنَّهُمْ قَالُوا: لاَ نَسِيرُ فِيهِ! — إرميا 16:6
تأمل في الآية :
الغواية هي اختيار بين الطريق القديم (مشيئة الله من أجلنا) وطريق جديد من الشيطان. غالباً ما يكون طريق الشيطان مقدم إلينا كطريق مختصر للسعادة، الرخاء، والنجاح. لكن، هذا الطريق يقودنا بعيداً عن الله والبركات التي يتوق ان يعطينا إياها. دعونا لا نكون مثل الناس الذين كانوا في وقت إرميا الذين رفضوا طريق الله وقالوا أنهم لن يسيروا فيه. نتيجة اختيارهم كان هلاكهم.
صلاتي
يا أبي الحبيب، إلهي الجبار، سامحني على ابتعادي عن طريقك وسعيي لطريق أسهل وطريق يبدو أنه يقود للسعادة بشكل أسرع. ، ساعدني ان أرى خلال مظاهر الشيطان وأرى نتائجها المرة. أعلم ان طريقك هو طريق الفرح، والسلام، والراحة. من فضلك اعطني الشجاعة لأمشي فيه بثقة. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (18 يونيو 2017)

2306 -
يَا أَوْلاَدِي، لاَ نُحِبَّ بِالْكَلاَمِ وَلاَ بِاللِّسَانِ، بَلْ بِالْعَمَلِ وَالْحَقِّ! — يوحنا الأولى 18:3
"الكلام رخيص." "الأفعال تتحدث بصوت أعلى من الكلمات." فلنظهر محبتنا لعائلتنا، واصدقائنا، واخوتنا واخواتنا بالطريقة التي نعيش بها وما نفعله من أجل بعضنا البعض.


----------



## fauzi (20 يونيو 2017)

2307 - 
«أَعْطُوا تُعْطَوْا، كَيْلاً جَيِّدًا مُلَبَّدًا مَهْزُوزًا فَائِضًا يُعْطُونَ فِي أَحْضَانِكُمْ. لأَنَّهُ بِنَفْسِ الْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ يُكَالُ لَكُمْ». — لوقا 38:6
الله هو إله كل نعمة! (بطرس الأولى 10:5) هو يحب ان يعطي، ويبارك، ويدعم. أحد طرق الله ليقوم بهذه الأشياء الثلاثة هي من خلالنا؛ هو يريدنا ان نكون قنوات لبركاته. مثل الخدام المخلصين في مثل المواهب (متى 25)، عندما نكون مخلصين في استخدام ما اعطاه لنا، هو يباركنا بالمزيد لنستخدمه في مساعدة الناس ونمجده. بينما نعطي، ونشارك، ونبارك، الله يستمر في اعطائنا أكثر مما نتخيل! (انظر كورنثوس الثانية 6:9-11 & أفسس 20:3-21)
يا أبي، افتح قلبي وساعدني ان اكون شخص أكثر كرماً. اريد ان استخدم البركات الكثيرة والموارد، التي ائتمنتني عليها، لأبارك الآخرين وامجدك. من فضلك اعطني الشجاعة لكي لا اخاف من استخدام ما اعطيتني إياه بطرق جريئة في خدمتك. اعلم انه حينما يكون قلبي نقياً وأشارك نعمتك، فلن اتمكن أبداً من التفوق على عطائك! باسم يسوع أشكرك. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (21 يونيو 2017)

2308 - 
يَا ابْنِي، احْفَظْ وَصَايَا أَبِيكَ وَلاَ تَتْرُكْ شَرِيعَةَ أُمِّكَ. — أمثال 20:6
غالباً ما ننتقص حكمة من سبقونا الذين يريدون ان يشاركوا معنا مجموع الحكمة التي استلموها ممن سبقهم. فلنكن منتبهين لمن هم أكبر مننا واثبتوا اخلاصهم. وفي نفس الوقت، فلنذكر أولادنا وأحفادنا بأهمية الطاعة عند الله، وخصوصاً طاعة الأبناء لوالديهم.
أبي في السماء، اسألك الغفران على الأوقات التي لم احترم فيها كلمة وحكمة والداي. اشكرك على محبتهم ورغبتهم لإرشادي في طريقك. من فضلك باركهم بنعمتك وباركني بينما اسعى لأكون أكثر طاعة لوصاياك. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (22 يونيو 2017)

2309 - 
مَنْ يَجِدُ زَوْجَةً يَجِدُ خَيْرًا وَيَنَالُ رِضًى مِنَ الرَّبِّ. — أمثال 22:18
عدة حقائق عظيمة نتعلمها في بداية الكتاب المقدس. اولاً، لقد خلقنا على صورة الله، ذكور وإناث. ثانياً، لقد خلقنا لنكون مختلفين (ذكور وإناث). ثالثاً، لقد خلقنا لنبارك بعضنا ونكمل بعضنا. رابعاً، الزوج والزوجة خلقوا لكي يتركوا عائلتهم الأصلية ويبنوا حياتهم معاً (تكوين 26:1-25:2). لكي تجد قرين للحياة، خلقه الله على صورته، هو ان تجد ما هو جيد حقاً وما يرغبه الله حقاً.


----------



## fauzi (12 يوليو 2017)

2310 - 
«اُدْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَاب الضَّيِّقِ، لأَنَّهُ وَاسِعٌ الْبَابُ وَرَحْبٌ الطَّرِيقُ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ، وَكَثِيرُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ مِنْهُ! مَا أَضْيَقَ الْبَابَ وَأَكْرَبَ الطَّرِيقَ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ، وَقَلِيلُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَجِدُونَهُ! — متى 13:7-14
"الأغلبية تحكم!" هذا قانون الديموقراطية. كانت هذه فلسفة الكثيرين على مر التاريخ. لكن، "الأغلبية تحكم" لا تطبق فى ملكوت الله. الله يحدد المقياس، وليس نحن. قداسة الله هي الهدف، ليس فقط محاولة ان نكون أفضل من شخص آخر. الأغلبية يريدون الأمر على طريقتهم. أحد المشاكل العصيبة فى ان نريد الأمور على طريقتنا: انها تؤدي لكارثة كبرى. الله، الخالق ورازق الحياة، هو الوحيد الذي يستطيع تحديد برنامج الحياة. فلنسأله عن عونه وارشاده لطريقنا


----------



## fauzi (16 يوليو 2017)

2311 - 
لاَ تَقُلْ: «إِنِّي أُجَازِي شَرًّا». انْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ فَيُخَلِّصَكَ. — أمثال 22:20
الإنتقام طريقة بشعة ومؤلمة للرد على من نشعر انهم ارتكبوا خطأ بحقنا. الرب هو ضماننا للمكافئات. اترك الأمر له. تصعيد نزعة الانتقام يؤدي فقط إلى أشخاص مكسورين وحياة مكسورة. والاسوأ، يؤدي إلى شخصيات مكسورة.
الهي القدير ، من فضلك مكنني بروحك لأكون صبوراً لأجلك لكي تعدل الظلم المرتكب ضدي. من فضلك ساعدني لأكون مهتم بخلاص من قد يكونوا ارتكبوا خطأ بحقي أكثر من اهتمامي بأخذ حقي منهم. من فضلك اعطني قلباً مثل قلب ابنك، يسوع، الذي باسمه اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (18 يوليو 2017)

2312 - 
«فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَعَلَّمُوا مَا هُوَ: إِنِّي أُرِيدُ رَحْمَةً لاَ ذَبِيحَةً» (متى13:9). 
إن الله يهتم بطريقة معاملتنا للآخرين أكثر من عدد الطقوس الدينية التي نمارسها. إنه يفضّل رحمة لا ذبيحة، ويضع الأخلاق العملية فوق الطقوس
إن حضور الكنيسة بإنتظام لن يخدُم أبداً كغطاء لعدم أمانتنا في شغلنا خلال الأسبوع، ولا فائدة من تقديم سلّة حلوى لوالدتنا في عيد الأم إذا كنا نعاملها بكراهية خلال السنة، أو إهداء قميصاً لوالدنا في يوم عيده إذا كنا لا نظهر له المحبة والإحترام في باقي الأوقات.
لا يمكن خداع الله  بالمظاهر والطقوس الخارجية، فهو يرى القلب وسلوكنا اليومي.


----------



## fauzi (27 يوليو 2017)

2313 - 
وَلِمَاذَا تَنْظُرُ الْقَذَى الَّذِي فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ، وَأَمَّا الْخَشَبَةُ الَّتِي فِي عَيْنِكَ فَلاَ تَفْطَنُ لَهَا؟ أَمْ كَيْفَ تَقُولُ لأَخِيكَ: دَعْني أُخْرِجِ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِكَ، وَهَا الْخَشَبَةُ فِي عَيْنِكَ؟ يَا مُرَائِي، أَخْرِجْ أَوَّلاً الْخَشَبَةَ مِنْ عَيْنِكَ، وَحِينَئِذٍ تُبْصِرُ جَيِّدًا أَنْ تُخْرِجَ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ! — متى 3:7-5
إيجاد خطأ في شخص آخر أمر سهل لمعظمنا. إيجاد خطأ في أنفسنا أكثر صعوبة. يسوع يذكرنا انه علينا ان نتعامل مع عيوبنا وآثامنا التي في حياتنا قبل ان نخبر الاخرين كيف يعيشوا. الأمر يبدو بسيطاً للغاية، أليس كذلك؟ لكننا جميعاً نعلم أنه ليس كذلك.
الهي القدير، من فضلك سامحني عندما أكون شديد، او قاسي، او احكم على الآخرين. اعلم انه هناك مشاكل في حياتي الخاصة التي تحتاج إلى عمل روحك القدوس. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (27 يوليو 2017)

2314 - 
هناك أشخاص كثيرون يستخدمهم الله لأجل خيرنا .
مهما كان ما تمر به يمكنك أن تعبره بمحبة ونعمة الله ، وهو سيمنحك ما تحتاج لتجتاز بنجاح .


----------



## fauzi (3 أغسطس 2017)

2315 - 
الهي القدوس , اعترف أنني أحيانا لا أكون صبور و أتضايق عندما لا أجد الاستجابة التي أريدها لصلواتى . من فضلك أجعل قلبى الشكاك يهدأ. من فضلك ذكر روحي بغنى نعمتك. أملأ نفسي بالثقة و الراحة من روحك القدوس . انا اؤمن أنك تريد أن تمنحني النعمة و البركة, لذلك حتى عندما لا أفهم الأمور السيئة التي تحدث لي فأنا أثق أنك تعمل من أجل أن كل الأشياء تعمل لخيري و لمجدك. بإسم يسوع. أمين


----------



## fauzi (3 أغسطس 2017)

2316 - 
من منّا لم يختبر الخوف يوماً ؟ من منّا لم تلاحقه المخاوف من المجهول ؟ أو من تجربة أمور جديدة، أو من شبح الفشل وسخرية الآخرين   فوقع تحت سيطرة الخوف ؟
إن وجود المسيح بحياتنا، يرفعنا فوق المخاوف ويحرّرنا من قيودها، لنواجه بمحبّته التي تملأ قلوبنا هجمات ابليس نحونا. فإدراكنا لمحبة الله غير المحدودة تطرح الخوف خارجاً. وحالما نسلّم له مخاوفنا يملأ قلوبنا بالفرح والسّلام الدائمين .


----------



## fauzi (5 أغسطس 2017)

2317 - 
فأجاب الملاك الذي كلمني وقال لي: أما تعلم ما هذه ؟. فقلت: لا يا سيدي. فأجاب وكلمني قائلا : هذه كلمة الرب إلى زربابل قائلا: لا بالقدرة ولا بالقوة، بل بروحي قال رب الجنود. — زكريا 5:4-6
هناك أوقات في حياتنا الروحية نواجه فيها تحديات أكبر من إمكانياتنا و قوتنا. زربابل واجه تحدي من هذا النوع. أرسل الله له رسول لكي يذكره و يذكرنا من خلاله أن أعظم انتصاراتنا لن تكون بفضل قوتنا و قدرتنا. الانتصارات العظيمة سوف تحدث عندما نثق أن قوة الله أعظم من ضعفنا و من عجزنا. السؤال الحقيقي الذي يجب أن نسأله لأنفسنا بسيط جدا و هو: في حياتنا الشخصية, أين نضع ثقتنا؟ و ما هو مصدر راحتنا؟ هل هي في قدراتنا و مواهبنا و رؤيتنا و مهاراتنا أم في الله؟


----------



## fauzi (6 أغسطس 2017)

2318 - 
ولا تفرح بالإثم بل تفرح بالحق. — كورنثوس الأولى 6:13
المحبة لها أفراحها. أحد هذه الأفراح في ما هو حقيقي و أصلي و صحيح — الحق ! كتلاميذ للمسيح, نحن لسنا مخادعين ولا غشاشين في علاقاتنا. بل نحن صادقين و لنا شفافية و ود. لماذا؟ لأن المحبة الحقيقية تفرح بالحق.
يا الله إله المحبة و الحق, و أنت تسكب من محبتك في قلبي من خلال روحك القدوس, من فضلك نقي محبتي لكي تكون صادقة و أصيلة بدون مكر أو خداع. بإسم يسوع أصلي. أمين.


----------



## انت مهم (7 أغسطس 2017)

تاملات وحكم في غاية الروعه
ربنا يباركك اخي فوزي


----------



## fauzi (8 أغسطس 2017)

2319 -
أَنَا الرَّبُّ فِي وَقْتِهِ أُسْرِعُ بِهِ ( اشعياء 60 : 22 )
لا تستعجل الرب، هو يعرف الوقت والميعاد المناسب ..


----------



## fauzi (8 أغسطس 2017)

2320 - 
حكيم القلب يقبل الوصايا، وغبي الشفتين يصرع. — أمثال 8:10
عندما تسمع وصية في الكتاب المقدس, هل تجفل عنها ؟ هل تبررها ؟ ماذا عن إلقاء اللوم على شخص آخر؟ أم هل تطيع الوصية لكي تكرم الأب السماوي؟ القلب الحكيم يقبل وصية الله كبركة و حماية. الأحمق يجد طريقة لكي يهرب من التطبيق العملي للوصية. لنسأل أنفسنا بصدق, أي من الأثنين أكون؟


----------



## fauzi (13 أغسطس 2017)

2321 - 
ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا: أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه. — يوحنا 13:15
الكلمات توضح و تتواصل. نستطيع أن نخبر شخص أننا نحبه و نشرح له مدى أهميته بالنسبة لنا. الأفعال تؤكد و تثبت. عندما نضحي بما نفضله من أجل أحد فإننا بذلك نظهر حبنا و احترامنا. عندما نضحي بأنفسنا و برغباتنا و بما نفضله من أجل صديق فإننا بذلك نعطيه أعظم هدية و نثبت له حبنا بدون أي شك.
أيها الآب أشكرك من أجل حبك لي حتى أنك ارسلت يسوع لفدائي من خطاياي . أشكرك يا يسوع من أجل محبتك الباذلة التي لم تنقذني فقط , بل و أيضا أرتني إلى أي مدى تحبني . باسم يسوع أشكرك. أمين.


----------



## fauzi (14 أغسطس 2017)

2322 - 
لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله، فأولئك هم أبناء الله. — رومية 14:8
الروح القدس هو ختم الله لنا. الروح القدس يحيا بداخلنا و وجوده بداخلنا يعني أننا هيكل الله. الروح القدس يعمل من أجل أن نكون شبه المسيح أكثر. الروح القدس يساعدنا لكي ننتج فضائل المسيح: محبة, فرح, سلام, طول أناة, لطف, صلاح, وداعة, تعفف و أمانة. الروح القدس يشفع لنا حينما نصلي و يتواصل مع أنين قلوبنا عندما لا يكون لدينا كلمات. و هو يملأنا بالقوة حينما نعبد. بالإضافة إلى ذلك فالروح القدس هو الذي يؤكد لنا أننا أولاد الله. نحن له. مستقبله و بركاته و نعمه كلها لنا.
أيها الآب الحبيب أشكرك كثيرا لأنك تحيا بداخلي عن طريق روحك القدوس. أشكرك من أجل تأكيدك لحبك و وجودك و قوتك و إرشادك حينما أتخذ القرارات و أواجه التحديات في حياتى اليومية. أيها الآب الحبيب, بينما أخضع قلبي و إرادتي لروحك القدوس الذي يغيرنى بنعمته و قوته, من فضلك ساعدني لكي أنمو لأكون شبهك أكثر و أعكس أكثر نعمتك اليوم بينما أواجه الأشياء المطلوبة مني. باسم يسوع أصلي أمين.


----------



## fauzi (15 أغسطس 2017)

2323 - 
إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضا للخوف، بل أخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ: يا أبا الآب. الروح نفسه أيضا يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله. — رومية 15:8-16
الروح القدس هو الذي يضمن لنا أننا لا يجب أن نخاف من الله و لكن يمكننا أن نقترب منه كأب محب و حنون الذي يستمع دائما لقلوبنا و يسعى ليبارك حياتنا.
أبا الآب, أنت مجيد و مهيب. أعمالك عجيبة. قوتك يا الله لا يمكن فهمها. نعمتك يا رب القوات رائعة. أشكرك أيها الآب البار و القدوس لسماحك لي أن أقترب منك كأبىي القريب مني دائما و الحاضر في حياتي . من فضلك أجعل قربك مني يتضح أكثر في حياتي اليوم. باسم يسوع. أمين.


----------



## fauzi (17 أغسطس 2017)

2324 - 
ليس أنتم اخترتموني بل أنا اخترتكم، وأقمتكم لتذهبوا وتأتوا بثمر، ويدوم ثمركم، لكي يعطيكم الآب كل ما طلبتم باسمي. — يوحنا 16:15
هل حدث لك أن تم اختيارك آخر الكل ؟ هل حدث لك أن لا أحد كان يريدك في فريقك ؟ أليس من الجدير بالملاحظة أن الله أختارنا فى المسيح يسوع .أليس هذا رائعا أننا محبوبون و مرغوب فينا من ملك الدهور و أبنه يسوع المسيح . لم يتم اختيارنا بسبب الشفقة و لكن لكي نحدث تغيير . لقد تم اختيارنا لكي نعطي ثمار سوف تستمر ، و لكي يتم التأكد من هذا الإنتاج فلقد وعد يسوع أننا يمكننا أن نطلب من الله بركاته في عملنا لمملكته و هو سوف يباركنا. يا له من شيء عظيم .


----------



## fauzi (21 أغسطس 2017)

2325 -
يا ابني ، لا تبرح هذه من عينيك. احفظ الرأي والتدبير. فيكونا حياة لنفسك، ونعمة لعنقك.— أمثال 21:3-22
استخدم الله حكمته في خلق الكون و كل ما فيه. و بفهمه حدد لكل مخلوق و لكل شيء مكانه في هذا الاختلاف المدهش. اختار أن يشارك بحكمته و فهمه الذين يحترمونه و يبحثون عن حكمته. إذا استخدمنا هذه الحكمة و هذا الفهم سوف نمتلك أعظم الجواهر و بركة سوف تغني حياتنا.
أيها الآب, أنا اعلم أنك ستباركني بالحكمة إذا طلبت منك. أطلب منك الحكمة يا أبي الحبيب. أريد أن أعيش حياة مقدسة تعكس بوضوح شخصك و تقدس اسمك. باركني بالحكمة و الفهم بينما أواجه قرارات كل يوم أن أؤثر في حياة الآخرين . باسم يسوع. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (23 أغسطس 2017)

2326 - 
تواضع الروح مع الودعاء خير من قسم الغنيمة مع المتكبرين. — أمثال 19:16
ما مصدر تميزك؟ هذه الآية تتحدانا كي نرى العالم من زاوية أخرى غير تلك التي يراها المجتمع. الله يقدر التواضع و التعامل مع المظلومين و المساكين. و لكنه لا يقدر العنف و الغرور. الله لم يعطنا فقط هذه الآية و لكنه ارسل لنا ابنه لكي يوضحها لنا. لو أننا فقط تعلمنا أن نعيشها. 
أيها الآب أنا أعلم ضعفاتي و سهولة وقوعي في الخطية و أن أقع في مغريات المظاهر الزائفة في مجتمعي و الضغط في أن أكون مثل القطيع . أشكرك من أجل يسوع الذي كان يملك القوة لكنه كان متضع و الذي كان يملك المركز لكنه كان يجالس المنبوذين و المرفوضين و المهملين . من فضلك استخدمني كي أغير العالم من حولي من خلال اهتمامي بالمنبوذين و المهملين و المحرومين. باسم يسوع.آمين.


----------



## fauzi (24 أغسطس 2017)

2327 - 
فقال يسوع لليهود الذين آمنوا به : إنكم إن ثبتم في كلامي فبالحقيقة تكونون تلاميذي. وتعرفون الحق ، والحق يحرركم. — يوحنا 31:8-32
الحق أو الحقيقة ليست مجرد شيء نعرفه و لكنها شيء نعيشه. يسوع يذكرنا أننا يجب ألا نعرف تعاليمه فقط بل يجب أن ننفذها. الطاعة هي ما تثبت أننا تلاميذه و هي الطريق للحرية و الحق.
أيها الآب سامحني لتهاوني في طاعتي لإرادتك. أحيانا يبدو طريقك صعب. و لكن أيها الآب الحبيب أنا أؤمن من أعماق قلبي أن إرادتك هي بركة و ليست عائق. استخدمني كي أساعد الناس أن يجدوا هم أيضا سعادتهم في طاعتك. باسم يسوع أصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (25 أغسطس 2017)

2328 - 
لا تدع الرحمة والحق يتركانك. تقلدهما على عنقك. اكتبهما على لوح قلبك. فتجد نعمة وفطنة صالحة في أعين الله والناس. — أمثال 3:3-4
يُعرف الشخص من الرحمة و الحق الذي يريها للآخرين . هذه ليست صفات يمكننا بسهولة أن نقتنيها. الرحمة حينما نمتلك القوة . الحق عندما يكون الشخص صادق و محل ثقة في كل ما يقول و يفعل. هذه الفضائل يجب أن تكون جزأ من حياتنا اليومية و يجب أن تتغلغل داخلنا. عندما نفعل ذلك سوف يلاحظ الآخرون ذلك و الله سيكون مسرور بنا.
أيها الرب القدوس الأمين و الحنون و الممتلىء بالرحمة و الحب, اسبحك من أجل قوتك و رحمتك, قداستك و حنانك, حبك و أمانتك. اغرس في هذه الفضائل فأنا اسلم حياتى لك و لمشيئتك و دع روحك القدوس يغيرني بقوته. باسم يسوع أصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (26 أغسطس 2017)

2329 - 
وكذلك الروح أيضا يعين ضعفاتنا، لأننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلي لأجله كما ينبغي. ولكن الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بأنات لا ينطق بها. — رومية 26:8
أليس هذا مدهش ! حتى عندما تكون الكلمات داخل قلبي و لا استطيع التعبير عنها فالله يسمع صلاتي . الله لا يسمعنى من أجل وضوح ألفاظي أو حكمتي أو اخلاصي في الصلاة كما يجب أن تكون . الله وضع روحه في قلوبنا ليعرف ما لا نستطيع أن نعبر عنه . الله يسمع أنيني و أشواقي و جراحي و بكاء قلبي . الله ليس فقط يعرف ما أفكر فيه بل و يشعر بي أيضا. الله يستجيب بعمل الروح القدس لهذه الصلوات الغير منطوقة بحضوره و نعمته و قوته.
أيها الآب أنا مطمئن لأني حتى عندما لا أعرف ما أقول فأنت تعلم ما بداخلي . أنا أثق في أنك تستجيب لأنيني بما تراه مناسب فأنا أعلم أنك تعرف ما احتاج أكثر بكثير مني . باسم يسوع و بثقة كاملة في الروح القدس أصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (28 أغسطس 2017)

2330 - 
ونحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله، الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده. — رومية 28:8
الأشياء السيئة تحدث في الحياة. إبليس يلعب دورا في الأشياء السيئة التي تحدث. خطايانا أيضا تلعب دورا. عدم طاعة الله و الضعف الروحي يجلب أشياء مؤلمة. أحيانا يؤدبنا الله لكي يوقظنا من الكسل أو لكي يصحح لنا أخطاء في حياتنا. و لكننا نمتلك وعد رائع : إذا أحببنا الله و سعينا لتلبية ندائه في حياتنا فأبونا السماوي سوف يعمل من أجل أن كل الأشياء تعمل للخير.
أبي , أقدر وعدك أن كل الأشياء تعمل من أجل خيري سواء كانت أشياء جيدة أم سيئة. اطلب منك أيها الآب الحبيب أن تعطيني الإيمان لكي أصدق هذا الوعد في الأوقات المؤلمة و الصعبة. أطلب منك يا الله أن تعطيني الصبر لكي اثبت في ما أؤمن به في أوقات التجربة. أؤمن بوعودك يا إلهي الحبيب و أتوق لأرى ما ستفعله بي عندما تنتهى من عملك فيَّ . باسم يسوع أصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (29 أغسطس 2017)

2331 - 
بطيء الغضب كثير الفهم، وقصير الروح معلي الحمق. — أمثال 29:14
رد الفعل السريع للعنف و التهديد و الإهانة توحي بالقوة لكثير من الناس هذه الأيام . رد الفعل السريع بسبب الغضب هو حماقة . رد الفعل هذا نادرا ما يأتي بالتأثير المطلوب على المدى البعيد و يعقد المشاكل التي يجب أن تحل. التعامل بصبر مع المشاكل و المواقف الجارحة يدل على التفاهم و هو مثمر على المدى البعيد.
أبي أسألك أن تعطينى الصبر و ضبط النفس . أعلم أن هذه الفضائل هي من ثمار الروح القدس لذلك أطلب منك أن تملأني من الروح القدس . من فضلك أعطني الفهم و الحكمة لكي أصمت حتى أصلي و أفكر أولا ً. باسم يسوع أصلي . آمين .


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2017)

2332 - 
الساكن في ستر العلي ، في ظل القدير يبيت. — مزامير 1:91
في الشمس الحارقة أين تجد ظل الحماية و الانتعاش ؟ عندما نضع حياتنا في رعاية الله نجد أن ظل الحماية يغطينا. حتى في الأوقات الصعبة نجد أنه حمانا من هجمات أبليس و أن وجوده يوفر لنا القوة التي قد لا نراها و لكننا نثق بها.
أعطني عيون لكي أرى و قلب لكي أؤمن أنك بجانبي عندما لا استطيع أن اراك. من فضلك احميني في وقت هجمات العدو و فرّح نفسي عندما أيأس . باسم يسوع أصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (3 سبتمبر 2017)

2333 - 
أفرح وأبتهج بك. أرنم لاسمك أيها العلي. — مزامير 2:9
متى كانت آخر مرة ألفت فيها ترنيمة ؟ آخر مرة ألفت فيها ترنيمة لتسبح الله ؟ هل تخشى ألا تستطيع ؟ هل تظن أنها لن تكون جيدة ؟ لا تخف فلن يسمعها أحد غير أبيك السماوي الذي يتوق أن يسمع هتاف قلبك بغض النظر عن أدائك الصوتي أو ألحانك. الله يريد أن يفرح معك . لذلك افتح قلبك و رنم لإلهك


----------



## fauzi (6 سبتمبر 2017)

2334 - 
سراج لرجلي كلامك ونور لسبيلي. — مزامير 105:119
في كثير من الوقت لا نقدر كثيرا نعمة الإيمان و كلمة الله. هل يمكنك أن تحدد قيمتك و تعرف دورك بدون مقياس حقيقي ؟ تخيل لو تهت و ليس لديك خريطة و لا بوصلة. تذكر كيف كان حالك عندما كنت رضيع و استيقظت في الظلام الدامس و أنت لا تدرك أي شيء . ليس علينا أن نقلق بشأن هذا الآن . أتعرف لماذا ؟ بسبب كلمة الله . هي ما تنير طريقنا و تعرفنا سبيلنا لمنزلنا.
يا أبي السماوى اشكرك لأنك لا تتركنى فى الظلام. كلمتك تنير طريقي . اشكرك لأنك لا تتركني وحدي لكي أجد طريقي . باسم يسوع. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (6 سبتمبر 2017)

2335 - 
في مراع خضر يربضني . إلى مياه الراحة يوردني. يرد نفسي. يهديني إلى سبل البر من أجل اسمه. — مزامير 2:23-3
البعض منا لا يهدأ أبدا. عندما نكون مشغولين جدا بخططنا فإن الرب راعينا يجعلنا نهدأ و يربضنا. راعينا يعلم أننا بحاجة إلى الراحة و يساعدنا لنجد المراعي الخضر و مياه الراحة. و عندما نرتاح و ننتعش فإنه يهدينا في طريق البر و القداسة. أليس هذا مثير أن ترتيب الله لحياتنا هو النعمة ثم المجد ؟
اشكرك أيها الآب السماوى لتهدئة حياتي و تجديدها. أثق بك أنك ستقودني لما أحتاج بينما تجعلني انضج لكي اصبح شبهك أكثر. من فضلك سامحني لإنشغالي الشديد عن سماع صوتك و الاستجابة لنعمتك. باسم يسوع أصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (7 سبتمبر 2017)

2336 - 
لأنه أشبع نفسا مشتهية وملأ نفسا جائعة خيرا. — مزامير 9:107
الكتاب المقدس يؤكد دائما على حقيقة واحدة هي أن الله يروي العطشى و يشبع الذين يسعون اليه. نحاول كثيرا أن نملأ الفراغ بداخلنا و نشبع أنفسنا بأشياء تعطيها شبع مؤقت. الله وحده هو القادر أن يشبعنا للأبد. لنرفض كل اكتفاء مزيف و نسعى لله دائما.
سامحني يا أبي لمحاولتي أن أشبع نفسي بأشياء زائفة. ألجأ اليك يا الله و أطلب منك أن تجعلني اشعر بحضورك و أن تروي عطشي الروحي و تشبع جوعي. باسم يسوع ربىي آمين.


----------



## fauzi (9 سبتمبر 2017)

2337 - 
أما أمرتك ؟ تشدد وتشجع لا ترهب ولا ترتعب لأن الرب إلهك معك حيثما تذهب. — يشوع 9:1
هذه الكلمات قيلت ليشوع و لكنها يمكنها أن تكون لنا أيضا. اقرأ مزمور 139 لكي تعرف وعد الله أنه لن يترك أي شخص دعاه. استمع لكلمات يسوع في متى 18:28-20 عندما وعد تلاميذه ها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر. تذكر وعد الله في عبرانيين 5:13 لا أهملك ولا أتركك. لنكن أقوياء فإن أبونا و الهنا و راعينا دائما بجانبنا حتى و ان كنا لا نشعر بذلك. لا نستطيع الذهاب الى اي مكان بدون وجوده بقربنا و داخلنا. نحن لسنا وحدنا لذلك يجب علينا ألا نخاف. و حتى الموت لن يفصلنا عن حبه (انظر رومية 35:8-39).
اقترب مني يا الله. ليس فقط بوجودك و وعودك لكن أيضا في إدراكي. أريد أن أعرف أنك قريب عندما أواجه التحديات. احتاج أن أثق في معونتك و حبك عندما أواجه المصاعب. أثق في حبك الغير محدود. باسم يسوع. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (10 سبتمبر 2017)

2338 - 
من يسلك بالاستقامة يسلك بالأمان، ومن يعوج طرقه يعرف. — أمثال 9:10
"قل الحقيقة أول مرة و لن تضطر لتذكر ما قلته" هذه المقولة لسام رايبرن. و هذا ما تحاول كلمة الله أن تعلمه لنا فى هذه الآية. اسلك بالاستقامة و عندما يعرف أحد أسرارك فلن تخف لأنك تسلك بالبر. و لكن الشخص الغشاش سيظل دائما خائف أن يكتشف أحد أمره. ليس هناك أمان في الطرق المعوجة بل هناك احتمال للوقوع. عندما سينادي في السطوح ما كان يسمع في الأذن فلن يخاف الأبرار لأنهم يعرفون أن الله سيقول لهم نعما أيها العباد الصالحين.
من فضلك سامحني يا الله لأجل كل مرة كنت سلكت فيها بغش و خداع. طهرني من كل غش. ساعدني أن أتكلم فقط بالصدق. ساعدني لكي أتغير بنعمتك المقدسة لكي أكون نفس الشخص في السر و في العلن. باسم يسوع أصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (16 سبتمبر 2017)

2339 - 
قنية الحكمة كم هي خير من الذهب، وقنية الفهم تختار على الفضة. — أمثال 16:16

ما هي أعظم الكنوز في الدنيا ؟ إنها بالتأكيد ليست الذهب و لا الفضة. الحكمة هي الكنز الذي لا يقدر بثمن . فهي تجعلنا نفهم ما هو ثمين و تجعلنا نفهم الحقيقة و ما هو الشيء الذي يستحق قلبنا و ما هو الذي لا يستحق .
أبي السماوي و إله الدهور و المعطي كل شيء صالح و كل هدية قيمة. من فضلك باركني بالحكمة المقدسة و العملية لكي أعرف أكثر كيف أنك باركتني و بهذا استطيع أن أكون بركة لمن حولي . باسم يسوع .  آمين .


----------



## fauzi (17 سبتمبر 2017)

2340 - 
أيضا إذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا أخاف شرا، لأنك أنت معي. عصاك وعكازك هما يعزيانني. — مزامير 4:23
الموت هو أسوأ شيء في عالمنا هذا. لا نحب أن نفكر فيه و لا أن نتكلم عنه. ولكنه حقيقة لا يمكن إنكارها. نفقد أصدقائنا و أقاربنا بسبب الموت. و نحن أيضا سنواجه الموت يوما ما إلا لو قامت القيامة قبل أن نموت. اذن ما هو الضمان لمواجهة الموت؟ انه راعينا! فهو سوف يقودنا و يرشدنا و يحمينا و يريحنا في رحلتنا. و نحن كمسيحيين فنحن نثق في هذا الوعد لأننا نعرف أن يسوع هو راعينا الصالح. و لقد سار في هذا الطريق قبلنا ليؤكد لنا أن المشي في وادي ظل الموت لا ينتهي بالموت بل بالنصرة.
أبي السماوي و راعيّ و مخلصي اشكرك لأني لن أواجه الموت وحدي . اسمع دائما لإرشادك و صوتك الذي يقودني في وادي ظل الموت و يجعلني أقف في محضرك الممجد و المقدس بفرح. باسم يسوع أصلي بثقة. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (18 سبتمبر 2017)

2341 - 
لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم. — متى 20:18
متى يكون الأصدقاء أكثر من مجرد أصدقاء ؟ عندما يجتمعوا باسم يسوع و يتقابل معهم.


----------



## fauzi (26 سبتمبر 2017)

2342 - 
ها أنا أرسلكم مثل الخراف بين الذئاب فكونوا حذرين كالحيات، ودعاء كالحمام.( متى 10 :16) ترجمة الأخبار السارة


----------



## fauzi (27 سبتمبر 2017)

2343 -
شفتا الصدّيق تعرفان المرضي ، وفم الأشرار أكاذيب. — أمثال 32:10
يا الله الآب المحب و الرحيم من فضلك نقي قلبي من كل شر و كره و نفاق و محاباة و حقد و شهوة و طمع. باسم يسوع القوي من فضلك انزع عني كل شر و تجربة قد تفسد قلبي و تجرح روحي . املأ قلبي بالمحبة و النعمة و الصلاح و الغيرة المقدسة و الصبر و الاحساس و الشجاعة و الايمان و التسامح . اعطني فطنة كي اعرف أي من هذه الفضائل احتاج في أي وقت. قدسني و قدس جسدي و روحي و نفسي بروحك القدوس. باسم يسوع أصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (28 سبتمبر 2017)

2344 -
ثبت خطواتي في كلمتك ، ولا يتسلط علي إثم. — مزامير 133:119
كلمة الله هي نور لطريقنا المظلم في عالم غير مضمون. يجب أن تكون مقياسنا للصواب و الخطأ للخير و الشر. من أجل أن كلمة الله و ارادته تؤثر في حياتنا فلقد أنقذنا من كل الممارسات المدمرة التي من الممكن أن تدمر حياتنا.
أيها الإله العظيم الذي يحيي الموتى و يقيم الساقطين من فضلك اجعل قلبي يبتهج بحقك و ساعدني لكي اتمم مشيئتك. قويني لكي اتحرر من كل قيود ابليس التي تتحكم فيَّ . باسم يسوع أصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (4 أكتوبر 2017)

2345 -
 كم من الوعود التي تحمل توقيع الله نفسه نجدها في الكتاب المقدّس، وهي لنا كأولاد الله؛ إن كنّا نؤمن بأن الله سوف يفي بها. أما إن اخترنا موقف الشّك وعدم اليقين، فستتحوّل حياتنا إلى بريّة قاحلة مجدبة. فالإيمان كما تعرّفه كلمة الله: "هو الثقة بما يُرجى والإيقان بأمور لا تُرى". إيماننا يجعل ما يُرجى حقيقة بالنسبة إلينا، وكأننا قد حصلنا عليه. كما أنه يمنح يقينًا لا يتزعزع، بأن بركات الله غير المنظورة هي أكيدة وحقيقيّة بشكل قاطع. وبكلمة أخرى، إنه يُحضر المستقبل ليصبح ضمن نطاق الحاضر، كما يجعل غير المنظور منظورًا. فالإيمان هو الثقة بإلهنا الجدير بالثقة، والاقتناع بأن ما يقوله هو صحيح، وبأن مواعيده ستتم. ليس الإيمان قفزة في الظلام. ولا يقتصر على ما هو معقول وممكن، لكنه يغزو نطاق المستحيلات. قال أحدهم: "الإيمان يبدأ عندما تنتهي الأمور الممكنة. لأنها إن ظلّت ممكنة؛ لا يتمجّد الله بها". فالإيمان العظيم يرى الوعد، وينظر إلى الله وحده، يهزأ بالمستحيلات، ويهتف: "الأمر سيتم". 
صديقنا، إن الإيمان الذي نتحدّث عنه مبنيّ على كلمة الله، وعلى صدق مواعيد الله، لذلك عندما يتواجه المؤمن مع تحدّيات الحياة وأتعابها، يسرع إلى الرب ليلقي بأحماله عليه، متّكلا على وعده القائل :" تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ" متى 11: 28، وفي ظروف الاحتياج يتمسّك بوعد الرب: "فَيَمْلأُ إِلهِي كُلَّ احْتِيَاجِكُمْ بِحَسَبِ غِنَاهُ فِي الْمَجْدِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ" فيلبي 4: 19، وعندما يتعرّض للأخطار يطالب الرّب بتحقيق وعده القائل: "كلّ آلة صوّرت ضدّك لا تنجح" إشعياء 54: 17 ، وفي أيام الخوف يتمسّك بوعد الرب: "لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ الْمُمْسِكُ بِيَمِينِكَ، الْقَائِلُ لَكَ: لاَ تَخَفْ. أَنَا أُعِينُكَ" إشعياء 41: 13، هذه الوعود إلى جانب المئات من الوعود الأخرى، التي يستطيع المؤمن أن يتمتّع بها؛ إن كانت لديه الثقة الكاملة والإيمان اليقيني بأن الله يستطيع أن يفي بها. فهل تصدّق هذه الوعود وتثق بأن الله يستطيع أن يدبّر احتياجاتك، ويتعّهدك بالحماية، ولن يُنقص عن حياتك شيئًا واحدًا بل يمكن أن يزيد من سعادتك إن سلكت بالاستقامة معه؟ أم ما تزال على موقفك المتشكّك الذي يحجب عن حياتك البركات التي لك في مواعيد الله؟
إن الشك الذي يعرقل مسيرة الإيمان في حياتنا يتنكّر في أشكال عديدة، إنه يعمل من وراء أقنعة متنوّعة.. كقناع "الخوف" من عدم تتميم الله لوعوده، وقناع "القلق" مما يخبئه المستقبل، وقناع "الإحباط والغضب" من أنّ الله لن يحلّ المعضلة، وقناع "الانزواء" بالابتعاد عن الآخرين حتى عن الرّب بإقامة الحواجز. لذلك علينا أن ننتبه إلى الأقنعة الظاهرة وننتزعها؛ عندئذ سندرك أن المشكلة الحقيقية تكمن في الشك.
إن اتجاه المؤمن إلى موقف الشك أمر خطير، لدرجة أن الله من محبّته يمتحن إيمان أولاده بتعريضهم لاختبارات الإيمان بانتظام. وإن فشلوا؛ يُعيد امتحانهم ليقدّم لهم فرصة ثانية. فإن كنت تعاني من نكسة في العمل، أو ضآلة في الدخل، أو ربما لديك ابن متمرد يسبّب انكسارًا في قلبك، أمور تبدو كسحب داكنة .. اعلم أنها امتحانات يتعرّض لها المؤمن، لتنقية إيمانه، تدريبات يتعلّم من خلالها أن يضع ثقته بالله وليس في الظروف أو في قدراته الذّاتيّة التي طالما خانته، فالحياة تمضي قُدمًا بشكل أفضل بكثير؛عندما يضع الإنسان كلّ إيمانه وثقته بإلهه العظيم.
ففي حياة الإيمان لا يصلح أن تقول: "سوف أومن عندما أرى"! بل يجب أن تقول: "سوف أرى عندما أومن". فالله يخبرنا بأشياء بعيدة عن بصيرتنا، والإيمان يجسّم هذه الأشياء ويجعل الأمور التي لا تُرى أكثر حقيقة من الأشياء التي تُرى. بهذه الطريقة ابتدأنا مسيرتنا مع المسيح، لأننا عندما وضعنا ثقتنا به؛ لم تكن كلّ الوعود الإلهيّة قد وُضعت لنا في بنك الإيمان، فكان ارتباطنا بالمسيح هو الخطوة الأولى في خطوات الإيمان، فنحن قد عرفنا وصدّقنا محبّة الله بالإيمان، وهكذا نستطيع ان نتمتّع بوعود الله الصادقة ولنا اليقين التام بأنه قادر على الوفاء بها.
اذاعة حول العالم


----------



## fauzi (5 أكتوبر 2017)

2346 - 
نظروا إليه واستناروا، ووجوههم لم تخجل. — مزامير 5:34
نحن مثل القمر . المجد الذي نظهره هو انعكاس لله و هو بركة للآخرين من خلالنا. انظر إلى الله من أجل رجائك و قوتك و قيمتك و أساسك و أمنك و نورك.
أبي أنظر لك و أبحث عنك . كن قريبا مني بينما أواجه التحديات و التجارب. لا تدع الشرير يأتيني بالعار بسبب الخطية و الضعف. انتصر على الشر في حياتي بمجدك. باسم يسوع. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (8 أكتوبر 2017)

2347 - 
ذوقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب طوبى للرجل المتوكل عليه. — مزامير 8:34
إن بعض النواحى الإيمانية لا يمكن وصفها. يمكنها فقط أن تختبر بأن نفعلها. تذوق الرب. اختبر صلاحه. اعتمد على نعمته. إلجأ إلى حمايته. نحن محظوظون من أجل أننا نجده بقربنا وقت الخطر و الخوف.
ساعدنى أيها الآب لكى اعرفك أكثر. افتح قلبي يا رب لكي أثق في اهتمامك أكثر. افتح عيني لكي أرى كم أنت عظيم لا لكي تبهرني و لكن لكى أشارك في نعمتك. أشكرك من أجل صلاحك. باسم يسوع. آمين


----------



## fauzi (9 أكتوبر 2017)

2348 - 
خافوا الرب يا قديسيه، لأنه ليس عوز لمتقيه. — مزامير 9:34
"مخافة الرب" من أعظم شعارات العهد القديم. هذه الآية من الصعب فهمها خاصة إذا نظرنا للعهد الجديد الذي يقول مرارا "لا تخف" و "االمحبة الكاملة تطرح الخوف إلى الخارج". خوف الله يعني احترامه. مخافة الله تعني أن نعرف مكاننا في ترتيب الأشياء. نحن نعلم أننا محبوبون بشدة من أبونا السماوى القدوس. و نعلم أننا خطاة و ضعفاء بالمقارنة و قد خلصنا برحمة الله و نعمته. نقر بأن عظمته و قداسته أعظم بكثير منا و أننا ضئيلون بالمقارنة بالله. نأتي إلى الله و نحن نعترف أننا بحاجة إليه و بعدم استحقاقنا بطلب أي شيء منه. الحقيقة المذهلة أننا عندما نقترب إلى الله بهذا الانسحاق فهو يرحب بنا و يفتح لنا ذراعيه و يقربنا منه (اشعياء 15:57).
أيها الآب القدوس البار رب القوات, أشكرك من أجل رحمتك و نعمتك و غفرانك. أشكرك من أجل حبك و أمانتك و عدلك. آتي إليك جاثياً معترفاً بقداستك و عظمتك و قوتك و برك في كل ما تفعل . بدون نعمتك و عطية الروح القدس فلم أكن استطيع أن أقترب إلى محضرك بهذه الجرأة. أيها الآب البار سامحني من أجل خطاياي و قويني من أجل أن أمتلأ بالنعمة. باسم يسوع أصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (13 أكتوبر 2017)

2349 -
من هو الإنسان الذي يهوى الحياة، ويحب كثرة الأيام ليرى خيرا. صن لسانك عن الشر، وشفتيك عن التكلم بالغش. — مزامير 12:34-13
يذكرنا الله أن كلماتنا لها تأثير على حياتنا. ليس هناك تأثير أسوأ على الحياة من الكذب و الكلام الشرير. الخداع يتسبب في ضرر لا يمكن السيطرة عليه. أنه لا يضر فقط المستمعين بل سندفع ثمنه في حياتنا. لنتكلم بالصدق و الصلاح و بما هو مفيد و مقدس و صحيح و مبارك. (راجع أفسس 20:4- 12:5).
إلهي القدوس البار و أبي نقي قلبي و طهر كلماتي من كل غش و افتراء و سوقية و شر و كذب و مبالغة و تشويه و الكلام الجارح. لتكن أقوال فمي و فكر قلبي مرضية أمامك يا رب. باسم يسوع. آمين


----------



## fauzi (13 أكتوبر 2017)

2350 - 
حد عن الشر، واصنع الخير. اطلب السلامة، واسع وراءها. — مزامير 14:34
ليس من الكافي أن نكف عن الشر. من الممكن تنظيف ما هو فاسد في حياتنا و لكن إذا لم يعقب ذلك فعل ما هو صالح فسيملأ الفراغ روح أشر (راجع متى 43:12-45) ليكن لدينا حماس لفعل الخير و نشر السلام.
أيها الآب أجعلني آداة لنشر السلام. إذا ما كان هناك خصام و كراهية أستخدمني لكي أشارك حبك و نعمتك. إذا ما كان هناك جرح و خطية و انكسار استخدمني للشفاء و الغفران و الراحة. من فضلك يا أبا الآب استخدمني لأعمل الصلاح في حياتي . باسم يسوع أصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (14 أكتوبر 2017)

2351 - 
عينا الرب نحو الصديقين، وأذناه إلى صراخهم. — مزامير 15:34
نحن صديقون بسبب نعمة الله. نحن غير منسيين بسبب أمانة الله. يستمع الينا بسبب اخلاص الله. نحن مباركون لأن الرب هو الله.
أشكرك يا أبي لأنك تنظر إلى احتياجاتي و تسمع إلى صراخي و تستجيب لصلاتي و تأتي لتنقذنى و تريحني و تباركني . باسم يسوع. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (15 أكتوبر 2017)

2352 - 
وجه الرب ضد عاملي الشر ليقطع من الأرض ذكرهم. — مزامير 16:34
الله يكره العنف و يطلب ألا نعجب بالأشخاص العنيفين و ألا نشارك في أعمالهم (أمثال 31:3). الله يمقت الذين يفعلون الشر. الله ليس فقط يعارضهم في حياتهم بل و يمحي ذكرهم بعد مماتهم . أنه يجعل الناس تراهم على حقيقتهم. انهم لا يكونون أبطال بل يُرفضوا و يُفتضح أمرهم و يتم نسيانهم.
في أوقات الخوف و الشر من فضلك يا رب أجعل تهديدات الأشرار لا قيمة لها و أجعل ذكرهم كريه للذين يحاولون خداعهم و يستميلونهم لفعل الشر. باسم يسوع أصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (16 أكتوبر 2017)

2353 - 
أولئك صرخوا، والرب سمع، ومن كل شدائدهم أنقذهم. — مزامير 17:34
الانقاذ ! من الوعود العظيمة في الكتاب المقدس أن إلهنا إله انقاذ و هو أمين في وعده و يشاركنا نعمته و رحمته و عدله. اجعل هذا الوعد يحفزك لأن تحيا ببر و تصرخ إلى الله في كل شدائدك. أحد الطرق لفعل ذلك هو أن تقرأ المزامير يوميا لتساعدك في الصلاة لكي تصرخ إلى الله. سواء كنت تصلي بالمزامير أم لا أصرخ إلى الله بالتسبيح و الأسئلة و جراحاتك. أجعل حضوره حقيقيا و قلبك مفتوحا له.
أيها الآب العالم يحتاج إلى انقاذك. بعظمتك و قوتك من فضلك بدد خطط الاشرار. برحمتك و نعمتك ارفع كل الذين يواجهون مصاعب و مشاكل. باسم يسوع. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (17 أكتوبر 2017)

2354 - 
قريب هو الرب من المنكسري القلوب، ويخلص المنسحقي الروح. — مزامير 18:34
الرب قريب! موجود! كيف أعرف؟ لقد أتى قريبا في المذود. لقد مشى بجوارنا في الكهنوت. لقد عانى معنا و من أجلنا في الجلجثة . نحن نعلم أنه في وقت المحن و التجربة و الألم و الانكسار يكون قريب منا لينقذنا. هل ستكون قلوبنا مفتوحة له و هل سنسعى لنقترب منه ؟ لا تجعل المشاكل و ألمك يبعدك عن الله أو أن تشك في قربه لك. اجعله يقترب منك.
يا إلهي من فضلك كن قريبا مني اليوم. اجعل حضورك واضحا في حياتي . أيها الآب اسألك من أجل الذين يتقدمون بصعوبة في إيمانهم و قلوبهم مكسورة و حزينة. من فضلك اجعل حضورك واضحا في حياتهم. باسم يسوع. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (19 أكتوبر 2017)

2355 - 
الشر يميت الشرير، ومبغضو الصديق يعاقبون. — مزامير 21:34
وعد الله بوقت للحساب حيث لن تستطيع قوة الانسان أن تفعل شيئا حيث سيواجه كل واحد نتيجة أفعاله. الشر سيلحق بالأشرار الذين يكرهون الصديقين و سيتم محاكمتهم. لن يعيق شيء عدل الله و بره و حقه.
أيها الآب أشكرك من أجل تنقيتي عن طريق روحك القدوس. علمني أن أكون بار. ساعدني لكي أشمئز من كل ما هو خاطىء و شرير. استخدمني لأساعد شخص واقع تحت الخطية لأساعده للخلاص. باسم يسوع أصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (20 أكتوبر 2017)

2356 - 
الرب فادي نفوس عبيده، وكل من اتكل عليه لا يعاقب. — مزامير 22:34
الله لم يخلصنا فقط من العبودية و الخطية و لكنه أيضا يؤكد لنا أنه سيكون ملجأ للذين يثقون فيه. مستقبلنا يعتمد عليه و ليس على قدراتنا لتوفير احتياجاتنا.
يا إلهى إله السموات و الأرض, أضع حياتي و مستقبلي بين يديك. من فضلك استخدمني لمباركة الآخرين عن طريق تتميم مشيئتك. باسم يسوع أصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (23 أكتوبر 2017)

2357 - 
لأن الله لم يعطنا روح الفشل، بل روح القوة والمحبة والنصح. — تيموثاوس الثانية 7:1
عندما صرنا مسيحيين اعطانا يسوع هدية و هي الروح القدس (اعمال 38:2; تيطس 3:3-7). الروح القدس يسكن بداخلنا و يجعل اجسادنا هياكل (1 كورنثوس 19:6-20) و يباركنا بطرق مختلفة (رو 8). نستطيع أن نكون شجعان حتى في وقت الهجوم و النقد و السخرية بفضل وجود الروح القدس. ثمار الروح القدس (غل 22:5-23) و الحب الذي يسكبه الروح القدس في قلوبنا (رو 5:5) لا يجعلنا ضعفاء بل بالعكس وجود الروح القدس هو قوة تساعدنا للتغلب على الخطية (رو 13:8) و نعيش بانضباط.
ايها الآب اشكرك من أجل وجود الروح القدس الدائم في حياتي . من فضلك امنحني الشجاعة و القوة حتى أواجه التحديات اليومية في حياتي . باسم يسوع أصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (24 أكتوبر 2017)

2358 - 
لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم، وتكونون لي شهودا في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض. — أعمال الرسل 8:1
.
الله عنده خطة ليصل إلى العالم بنعمته. نبدأ مع من حولنا. بعد ذلك نشارك قصة يسوع مع الناس من منطقتنا. بعد ذلك نبشر بالإنجيل حول العالم. بينما نقدم أنفسنا لكي يستخدمنا الله نثق أن قوة الروح القدس ستكون معنا.
أيها الآب استخدمني لكي أصل إلى من حولي بنعمتك. بارك اجتماعتنا التي نشارك من خلالها يسوع مع الناس الذين في منطقتنا. أيها الآب من فضلك بارك الذين يسافرون حول العالم. من فضلك استخدمنا لتتميم خطتك لنصل إلى كل الشعوب برسالة يسوع الذي باسمه أصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (24 أكتوبر 2017)

2359 - 
إننا نعيش في عالم ما هو إلا برية للحزن البكاء والنحيب، يحتاج إلى اليد الرحيمة التي تمتد للإغاثة، والابتسامة الرقيقة المشرقة التي تبعث الراحة في القلوب الكسيرة، فلا مكان فيها للمعتزل المتصوف الذي يعاف العالم بنظرة ضيقة للحياة. فالمسيح كان يحضر حفلات العرس ويختلط بالمدعوين فيها، يبتسم للأولاد في الأسواق ويُلفت أنظار الناس إلى جمال الزهور وروعة الطيور، كان يلاحظ ألوان أشعة الشمس في شروقها وفي غروبها، وكان يعيش مع البشر كواحد منهم، رقيق القلب نحو كل ما هو طبيعي وبشري. 
عوّد نفسك على استخلاص الفرح من كل ما هو بريء وجميل واعلم أن لمسة يد الرحمة تستطيع أن تعمل المعجزات في جيلنا المضني


----------



## fauzi (24 أكتوبر 2017)

2360 - 
من اراد أن يقودك الى الشر، قده الى النور .. نور المسيح


----------



## fauzi (26 أكتوبر 2017)

2361 - 
فانظروا كيف تسلكون بالتدقيق، لا كجهلاء بل كحكماء. مفتدين الوقت لأن الأيام شريرة. — افسس 15:5-16
نعم نحن أولاد الله لكن علينا أيضا أن نكون مدركين بالوقت. الشرير يتدرب كيف يسيطر على قلوب البشر. الله يريدنا أن نفتدي الوقت و أن نستغل كل فرصة لنصل إلى قلوب الآخرين بنعمته و نقاوم الاغراء لعدو الخير.
أعطني الحكمة يا الله لأعرف كيف استغل الوقت أفضل استغلال. افتح عيني لأرى مكائد ابليس. اعطني الشجاعة و اللطف لكي أعرف أفضل طريقة لمباركة الآخرين حسب احتياجاتهم. باسم يسوع أصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (29 أكتوبر 2017)

2362 - 
فإن مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم، بل مع الرؤساء، مع السلاطين، مع ولاة العالم على ظلمة هذا الدهر، مع أجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات. — افسس 12:6
الحرب التي نخوضها ليست جسدية. إنها روحية مع قوات لا نراها بسهولة و قوية جدا. يجب ألا نعتبرها حرب وهمية أو خيالية. كما كان ابليس رابضا عند باب قايين فإنه يفعل كذلك معنا (تك 7:4). سوف يستخدم كل اسلحته لكي يهزمنا و يدمرنا و يفسدنا. يجب أن نأخذ هذه الحرب بجدية و نلاحظ قوة العدو.

أيها الآب سامحني على كل مرة لم افكر في الحرب الروحية بجدية. اجعلنى اكره كل ما هو غير مقدس و ضد ارادتك. اجعلنى لا انخدع بالتجارب و انقذني من مكائد ابليس. باسم يسوع القوي اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (1 نوفمبر 2017)

2363 - 
بدلا ً من أن تشتكي صلي .
بدلا ً من أن تبكي صلي .
بدلا ً من أن ترتجي صلي .
الصلاة هي الحل


----------



## fauzi (2 نوفمبر 2017)

2364 - 
أقول للرب: ملجأي وحصني. إلهي فأتكل عليه. — مزامير 2:91
"نثق فى الله" هذه الجملة مكتوبة على العملات في الولايات المتحدة. انها تذكرة عظيمة. هناك تقلبات اقتصادية و ليس هناك اي ضمان في هذا العالم. الله فقط هو ملجأنا و حصننا في عواصف الحياة. انه أبدي. و هو يريد أن يباركنا. لقد كسب ثقتنا.
أيها الآب السماوي اشكرك لأني استطيع أن أثق بك. شكلني و استخدمني لكي ابارك الآخرين. أنت مصدر أمني و قوتي . من فضلك اجعل حضورك واضحا في حياتي . باسم يسوع. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (4 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## fauzi (6 نوفمبر 2017)

2365 - 
حتى إننا نقول واثقين: الرب معين لي فلا أخاف. ماذا يصنع بي إنسان. — عبرانيين 6:13
كيف يكون لدينا ثقة بما يحدث اليوم ؟ ما الذي يضمن لنا الغد؟ ماذا يحمسنا للأبدية؟ الرب هو معيننا ، الخوف لن يكون سيدنا لأن مستقبلنا و مصيرنا و أبديتنا فى يد الرب الأبدي . اقصى ما يستطيع أن يفعله الانسان أن يرسلني إلى بيت ربي .
أيها الرب العظيم أبي و عوني اضع ثقتي بين يديك. اثق بك في كل ايامى القادمة و استطيع ان اعتمد عليك اليوم. باسم يسوع اسبحك. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (7 نوفمبر 2017)

2366 - 
كل واحد كما ينوي بقلبه، ليس عن حزن أو اضطرار. لأن المعطي المسرور يحبه الله. — كورنثوس الثانية 7:9
يعمل الله بداخلنا لكي نشبهه اكثر. الله معطاء. الله يفرح عندما يغدقنا بالبركات. و هو الان يطلب منا ان نفعل ذلك ايضا. العطاء ليس مهمة علينا تنفيذها لكي نساعد الكنيسة و الخدمة و لكن العطاء هو جزء من شخصيتنا التي تتحول لتشبه الله اكثر . انه احد اصدق الطرق لنعبر بها عن ولاءنا و اتكالنا و اولوياتنا في عمل الله.
ايها الآب سامحني على كل مرة بخلت فيها عن الفيض الذي شاركتني به. اجعلني قناة لبركاتك. اعلم ان كل ما امتلكه هو لك. من فضلك ساعدني ان استخدمه كما تريد. باسم يسوع. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (8 نوفمبر 2017)

2367 - 
لأننا إن عشنا فللرب نعيش، وإن متنا فللرب نموت. فإن عشنا وإن متنا فللرب نحن. — رومية 8:14
نحن ملك لله. لقد عتقنا من عبودية الخطية و الموت. لقد سلمنا له حياتنا بإرادتنا. بغض النظر عما نفعله او المكان الذي نذهب إليه فإن نعمته لا تفارقنا. لقد وعدنا بألا يتركنا. لقد اكد لنا انه لا شيء يمكنه ان يفرقنا عن محبة الله. لنواجه الصعاب حتى الموت و نحن نعلم اننا لن نواجه الأوقات الصعبة وحدنا. حتى في وادي ظل الموت فاننا لن نخاف مما قد يفعله ابليس. نحن ملك لله.
ايها الآب اشكرك لأنك ارسلت ابنك لكي يخلصنى. ايها الرب يسوع اشكرك لأنك اتيت للارض و دفعت ثمن خطيتي و ارسلت روحك القدوس لكي يكون حضورك بداخلي . استخدمني لمجدك. يا ليت ايماني لا يتزعزع ابدا امام اسوأ الظروف. اصلي لكي اذا ما عشت او مت ان تتمجد فيّ. باسم يسوع اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (10 نوفمبر 2017)

2368 - 
تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ.
اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي، لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ، فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ. لأَنَّ نِيرِي هَيِّنٌ وَحِمْلِي خَفِيفٌ - متى 28:11-30
ان نتبع المسيح يعني ان نترك كل شيء و نتبعه. ان نتبع المسيح يعني ان نحصل على بركات لا حصر لها في هذه الدنيا و في الأبدية. هل تبعية المسيح صعبة ؟ نعم , احياناً تكون كذلك. و لكن الحياة صعبة. هل الحمل خفيف كما وعدنا يسوع ؟ نعم , لأننا نعلم ان حياتنا لا نعيشها عبثاً بل كما ارادها الله ان تكونُ عندما تنتهى الحياة فاننا لن ننتهى ، سوف نذهب إلى بيتنا و نكون مع الله.
اعطنى الشجاعة يا الله لكي اواجه الصعاب التي علي مواجهتها. اعطني محبة حتى اتعامل بشكل مناسب مع من حولي . اعطني شكر لكل ما فعلته لأجلي لكي تباركني . اعطني وضوح حتى ادرك ان الحياة من اجل المسيح هي افضل اختيار على الاطلاق . باسم الرب يسوع اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (11 نوفمبر 2017)

2369 - 
ومن هو ضعيف في الإيمان فاقبلوه، لا لمحاكمة الأفكار. — رومية 1:14
حياتنا في المسيح بركة عظيمة . نستقبل مسيحيين جدد ليشاركونا هذه البركة. لا نتفحص في اخطاءهم في الماضي و لا ضعفاتهم و لكن لكي نشاركهم بحب عائلة الله. استقبلنا الله بحب و لطف. لنفعل ذلك ايضا مع المسيحيين الجدد.
ايها الآب اجعلنى متفهما اكثر و صبورا اكثر مع اخوتي في المسيح خاصة هؤلاء الجدد. باسم يسوع اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (12 نوفمبر 2017)

2370 - 
والرب ينميكم ويزيدكم في المحبة بعضكم لبعض وللجميع كما نحن أيضا لكم. — تسالونيكي الأولى 12:3
الله محبة. الله هو مصدر الحب. انه يسكب المحبة في قلوبنا من خلال الروح القدس (رو 5:5). كيف نجعل كنائسنا و عائلاتنا و اصدقاءنا و مجتمعنا اكثر حبا؟ نصلي لله كي ينمي هذا الحب و نجعلهم يعرفون اننا نصلي هذه الصلاة من اجلهم و نتواصل معهم و نقدم لهم حبنا.
ايها الآب استخدمني كي اكون مثال للمحبة للناس من حولي . من فضلك اسكب في قلبي محبة من خلال روحك القدوس و اجعلني اشارك من حولي بهذا الحب. من فضلك اجعل محبتنا نحو بعض تنمو اكثر و اكثر و ليس فقط لبعضنا بل و ايضا للذين لا ينتمون لمملكة الله . باسم يسوع اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (13 نوفمبر 2017)

2371 -
فلا نحاكم أيضا بعضنا بعضا، بل بالحري احكموا بهذا: أن لا يوضع للأخ مصدمة أو معثرة. — رومية 13:14
من السهل أن نحكم على الآخرين رغم أننا لا نعلم ما يمرون به و لا نعلم ظروفهم و لا نعرف ما بقلبهم بالأخص . عندما نحكم على غيرنا فإننا نضع حاجزا بيننا و بينهم. نحن نعبر عن حكمنا على غيرنا عن طريق النميمة. حكمنا على الآخرين يضع حاجزا قد يحبطهم و يعثرهم.
ايها الآب ساعدنى في سلوكي تجاه الآخرين . ساعدني أن اكون صبورا مع ضعفات الآخرين كما انك صبور معي . سامحني لأني لا اشجع الضعفاء. سامحني لأنني احيانا عائقا للاخرين. من فضلك استخدمني كي اكون بركة لغيري . باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (14 نوفمبر 2017)

2372 - 
من أنت الذي تدين عبد غيرك؟ هو لمولاه يثبت أو يسقط. ولكنه سيثبت، لأن الله قادر أن يثبته. — رومية 4:14
يتحدث بولس الرسول عن ادانة الغير و يذكرنا انها ليست مهمتنا ان ندين الاخرين. يذكرنا ايضا ان الشخص الذي ندينه انه ملك لله و انه ليس من حقنا ان نحكم عليه و ندينه. نجد عيوب لدى الاخرين و نحكم عليهم و لكننا لا ننظر الى انفسنا و خطايانا. لنتذكر دائما اننا سنحاكم بنفس الطريقة التي ندين بها غيرنا.
ايها الآب سامحني . اعترف اني أدنت الكثير و انا ليس لي الحق ان افعل ذلك. اعلم ان يسوع مات ليخلصهم. اعلم انك تحبهم و لديك خطة لكل واحد فيهم. من فضلك استخدمني لأسند و اشجع غيري لا أن اعثرهم. باسم يسوع اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (15 نوفمبر 2017)

2373 - 
ثم أخرجهما وقال: يا سيدي، ماذا ينبغي أن أفعل لكي أخلص. فقالا: آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص أنت وأهل بيتك. وكلماه وجميع من في بيته بكلمة الرب. فأخذهما في تلك الساعة من الليل وغسلهما من الجراحات، واعتمد في الحال هو والذين له أجمعون. — أعمال الرسل 30:16-33
الايمان بيسوع هو رد الفعل الطبيعي لنعمة الله و هي بركة تغير حياة الانسان . بالنسبة للسجان الايمان يعني ان يستمع للانجيل و رد فعله يكون الايمان بالرسالة و المعمودية فورا و تتغير حياته و يشارك بقية المؤمنين (اعمال 42:2-47). تخيل ان تتحول من سجان لأشخاص الى ان تغسل جراحهم فى بيتك! تخيل انك مسئول عن سجن اشخاص ثم يعمدك هؤلاء الاشخاص انت و اهل بيتك في نفس الليلة ! تخيل ان تقيد اشخاص و في نفس اليوم يأكلون معك فى بيتك. أليس الله عظيم ! اليست نعمته فائقة ؟ ليس من العجيب اننا نفرح كثيراً عندما يؤمن الاشخاص الضائعون . حياتهم تتغير للأبد.
ايها الآب اشكرك من اجل المفاجاءات التي اعددتها لي . من فضلك ساعدني في ان اشارك بنعمتك ان اقدم انجيل المسيح هذا الاسبوع للذين احبهم. باسم الرب يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (17 نوفمبر 2017)

2374 - 
افرحوا كل حين. صلوا بلا انقطاع. اشكروا في كل شيء، لأن هذه هي مشيئة الله في المسيح يسوع من جهتكم. — تسالونيكي الأولى 16:5-18
.
هل تريد ان تعرف شيئا سيفرح الله ؟ افرح بنعمته. صلي من اجل الآخرين . اشكر من اجل عطاياه. انه ببساطة شيء يريدنا ان نفعله .
ايها الآب السماوى العظيم انني فى غاية السعادة لأنني ابنك. ايها الآب من فضلك اسمع صلاتي من اجل الآخرين القريبين من قلبي ..ايها الاله المحب اشكرك من اجل عطاياك التي تملأ بها حياتي كل يوم. باسم يسوع المقدس اصلي . آمين .


----------



## fauzi (17 نوفمبر 2017)

2375 - 
الرب إلهك في وسطك جبار. يخلص. يبتهج بك فرحا. يسكت في محبته. يبتهج بك بترنم. — صفنيا 17:3
الله معنا. هذه هى الرسالة العظيمة من قصة حياة يسوع (متى 23:1). هذه هي رسالة الرجاء التي يعطيها صفنيا لليائسين. الله معنا و هو قوي و سيخلصنا. انه يحبنا و يفرح بنا. انه يهدىء العواصف التي بداخل فلبنا بلمسته الحانية. انه يغني فرحا و هو يشتاق ان يقترب منا و هو يدعونا لنقترب منه. ماذا ستكون استجابتنا؟
يا ابى قويني حتى ابتعد عن الشر و احاول ان اقترب منك. لا اريد اي تزييف في علاقتي معك. اريد ان اعرفك. اريد ان اختبر وجودك و ان تستخدمني كأداة للنعمة في حياة الآخرين. احتاج اليك لكي تسكن القلق بداخلي . اشكرك لأنك قريب. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (18 نوفمبر 2017)

2376 - 
ولكن انموا في النعمة وفي معرفة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح. له المجد الآن وإلى يوم الدهر. آمين. — بطرس الثانية 18:3
اين تريد ان تنمو في رحلتك مع الله؟ ماذا عن ان يكون هدفك هو ان تنمو في النعمة و المعرفة؟ في الكثير من الأحيان نسعى من اجل احدهما. و لكن ثمة شيء خطأ يحدث عندما يكون أحدهما اهم من الآخر. لنسعى من أجل النعمة و المعرفة معا لأننا نرى أنهم موجودون في مخلصنا.
ايها الاله القدوس اريد ان انمو لكي اكون شبه يسوع اكثر. اعلم انه لا يمكنني فعل ذلك بدون مساعدة روحك القدوس و ان يكون لدي الرغبة في التغيير. و اريد ايضا ان انمو في النعمة. اريد ان اعرف و اختبر وجود يسوع في حياتي . من فضلك باركني في هذا البحث المقدس. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (18 نوفمبر 2017)

لا تنخدع بالكلام، ولا بالعلم والمعرفة، ولا بأي شيء... بل انظر حياة ذلك الإنسان، وافعل نفس الشيء مع نفسك
 اقرأ الآية في متى 7 : 20


----------



## fauzi (19 نوفمبر 2017)

2377 - 
لا تخف... لا تخف من المستقبل ، لا تخف من الفشل ، لا تخف من رأي الناس ، لا تخف...
( بَلْ شُعُورُ رُؤُوسِكُمْ أَيْضًا جَمِيعُهَا مُحْصَاةٌ. فَلاَ تَخَافُوا أَنْتُمْ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ عَصَافِيرَ كَثِيرَةٍ )
لوقا 12 : 7


----------



## fauzi (20 نوفمبر 2017)

2378 - 
عند كثرة همومي في داخلي، تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي. — مزامير 19:94
الله هو معزينا و رازقنا. محضره الممجد هو فقط الذي يأتى بالعزاء و الراحة لنفوسنا المتعبة و اليائسة. اذا لنأتي له و نعترف له بخطايانا و متاعبنا. لنسأله أن يأخذ همومنا بعيدا و يعيد لنا الفرح و البهجة و الثقة بخلاصنا.
ايها الراعي الصالح في وسط زحام الافكار بداخلي ساعدني بروحك القدوس. احتاج الى عزاءك و سلامك. اطلب منك حضورك و نعمتك. باسم يسوع اسألك. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (21 نوفمبر 2017)

2379 - 
والقادر أن يفعل فوق كل شيء، أكثر جدا مما نطلب أو نفتكر، بحسب القوة التي تعمل فينا. له المجد في الكنيسة في المسيح يسوع إلى جميع أجيال دهر الدهور. آمين. — افسس 20:3-21
.
ما هي احلامك الكبيرة من اجل مجد الله؟ ما هي افكارك العظيمة التي تسأل الله ان يجعلها تنجح ؟ ما هي توقعاتك للسماء مع الله؟ و الآن بعد ان فكرت و تخيلت, اليك تلك الحقيقة: الله يستطيع ان يفعل اكثر كثيرا من ذلك؟ قونه نعمل بداخلنا لنتمم مشيئته و لتحقيق اهدافه. اذاً يجب الا نتوقع القليل. لنعش من اجل مجد الله و لنتوقع ان نرى ذلك في حياتنا.
يا رب اله السماوات و الارض يا ابي و راعيّ المحب من فضلك ساعدني في افكاري بروحك القدوس كي احلم احلام اكبر و لكي يكون عندي آمال اكثر بعيداً عن تفكيري الاناني . اجعل عندي تساؤل و تعجب بينما اعيش من اجل مجدك . باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (21 نوفمبر 2017)

2380 - 
احرص على أن تشهد حياتك أنه ربٌّ، وليس فقط كلامك... فكم من شخص ناداه "يا رب" وهلك
( «لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَا رَبُّ، يَا رَبُّ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.) متى 7 : 21


----------



## fauzi (22 نوفمبر 2017)

2381 - 
فإذ لنا هذه المواعيد أيها الأحباء لنطهر ذواتنا من كل دنس الجسد والروح، مكملين القداسة في خوف الله. — كورنثوس الثانية 1:7
باركنا الله بالكثير من الوعود الرائعة. لقد اكدها لنا حين ارسل ابنه ليغلب الموت و يأتي بالحياة. انه سيحول اجسادنا لكي تكون مثل جسده الممجد. سوف يأخذنا لبيتنا لنكون معه للأبد و حتى يأتي هذا اليوم فإنه سيسكن بداخلنا و سيكشف ذاته لنا. سيجعلنا اعظم من منتصرين و لن يجعل اي شيء يفصلنا عنه. اذا ماذا سيكون رد فعلنا ؟ بالطبع سوف نسبحه. و لكن يجب الا نسبحه بالكلام فقط . الله يريدنا ان نحيا بنقاء و ان نبتعد عن الشر و الفساد.انه يريدنا ان نفعل ذلك لا لكي نشعر اننا افضل اخلاقيا و لكن لكي نعبر عن حبنا له. من افضل الطرق لنسبح الله هي ان نسعى للاقتراب اليه في نقاء و قداسة.
سامحني يا ابي السماوي على خطاياي. نقي قلبي و اشف اي آثار قد تركها ابليس بسبب الخطية. قويني لأتقدس و اقبل حياتي ذبيحة تسبيح و شكر لك. باسم يسوع اقدم قلبي و حياتي و كلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (22 نوفمبر 2017)

2382 - 
الحياة في النور... هل حياتك كلها مكشوفة للناس ؟... أم ان هناك جزء مخفي ؟ جزء مظلم.
( لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ السَّيِّآتِ يُبْغِضُ النُّورَ، وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى النُّورِ لِئَلاَّ تُوَبَّخَ أَعْمَالُهُ.
وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَفْعَلُ الْحَقَّ فَيُقْبِلُ إِلَى النُّورِ، لِكَيْ تَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُهُ أَنَّهَا بِاللهِ مَعْمُولَةٌ».) يوحنا 3 : 20 - 21 )


----------



## fauzi (23 نوفمبر 2017)

2383 - 
أحبوا الرب يا جميع أتقيائه. الرب حافظ الأمانة، ومجاز بكثرة العامل بالكبرياء. لتتشدد ولتتشجع قلوبكم، يا جميع المنتظرين الرب. — مزامير 23:31-24
احبوا الرب! كونوا اقوياء بسبب رجاءكم في الرب. اعلم ما هي قوتك. اعترف بمصدر نعمتك. سبح الرب من اجل رحمته العظيمة و القوة التي اعطاها لنا من خلال الروح القدس. الرب يحافظ على شعبه. انه يقدر الامانة حتى و ان كانت تحتقر في هذا العالم. الرب سيبارك شعبه و سيجازي بعدل كل من سخر منهم او نال منهم.
اعطني القوة يا الله في الاوقات التي اواجه فيها الاعداء. من فضلك اعطني الحكمة لكي ارى نعمتك التي تقودني . من فضلك اعطني الشجاعة لكي ادافع عن كل ما هو حق و طاهر و مقدس . اعطني رؤية حتى ارى الاشياء التي تريد ان تستخدمني حتى افعلها من اجل مجدك. من فضلك ابق رجائي يى بينما انتظر عملك في. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (24 نوفمبر 2017)

2384 - 
من قبل الرب تتثبت خطوات الإنسان وفي طريقه يسر. إذا سقط لا ينطرح ، لأن الرب مسند يده. — مزامير 23:37-24
لقد تعثرت كثيراً في حياتي . و كانت هناك الكثير من اللحظات المحرجة. انا اثق انه في حياتى الروحية حتى و اننى قد تعثرت من آن لآخر فإن الله لم يتركني ان اقع ابداً. عندما توقعت ان انزلق فى الهاوية فان حب الآب و اهتمامه و رحمته و كلامه و خدامه منعوني من الانزلاق . يد الله تمسكني . هو موجود في وقت التجربة. انه قوي لينقذني .
ايها الآب اشكرك من اجل تأثيرك في حياتي . اشكرك لأنك تخفف عني عندما اكون حزين و تحميني عندما اكون مجروح و تعزيني عندما اكون مكسور .اسبحك من اجل نعمتك و مجدك و قربك . اقدم لك تسبحتي و امتناني في المسيح. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (24 نوفمبر 2017)

2385 -
( أَعْلَمُ شَيْئًا وَاحِدًا: أَنِّي كُنْتُ أَعْمَى وَالآنَ أُبْصِرُ ) - يوحنا 9 : 25
مجدًا لمن فتح عيني


----------



## fauzi (27 نوفمبر 2017)

2386 - 
جعل المسيحيّون الأوائل من كلمتي "ماران آثا" تحيّة يتبادلونها فيما بينهم، ومعنى هاتين الكلمتين "الربّ آتٍ"، فإذا ما تلاقوا قالوا "ماران آثا"، وإذا ما افترقوا قالوا "ماران آثا". وكانت الغاية من ترديد هذه العبارة؛ أن تذكّرهم دومًا بمجيء الربّ الذي هو أساس رجائهم. فالمجيء الثاني المسيح حقيقة لا ريب فيها، والكتاب المقدس تكلّم عنه أكثر من أي موضوع آخر، ممّا جعله يظفر بإجماع المسيحييّن في كلّ جيل وعصر. وفي مقدّمة الشهادات التي تؤكّد مجيء المسيح ثانية ما قاله بنفسه:" وَهَا أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعًا وَأُجْرَتِي مَعِي لأُجَازِيَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا يَكُونُ عَمَلُهُ". فمَن يظنّ بأن المسيح يُبطئ قدومه، فهو عرضة أن يصبح من الغفلة الذين أشار إليهم الرسول بطرس حين قال:" سَيَأْتِي فِي آخِرِ الأَيَّامِ قَوْمٌ مُسْتَهْزِئُونَ، سَالِكِينَ بِحَسَبِ شَهَوَاتِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ، وَقَائِلِينَ:"أَيْنَ هُوَ مَوْعِدُ مَجِيئِهِ؟ لأَنَّهُ مِنْ حِينَ رَقَدَ الآبَاءُ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بَاق هكَذَا مِنْ بَدْءِ الْخَلِيقَةِ". أما المستعدّون والمستيقظون دائمًا لذلك اليوم العظيم فيقولون "ماران آثا".. الربّ آتٍ. إن موضوع المجيء الثّاني للمسيح هام ويتدخّل في كلّ نقطة في حياة أولاد الربّ حتىّ يومنا هذا، ويلعب دورًا رئيسيًّا في تصرّفاتهم ودوافعهم.


----------



## fauzi (30 نوفمبر 2017)

2387 - 
الحسن غش والجمال باطل، أما المرأة المتقية الرب فهي تمدح. — أمثال 30:31
هل تريد ان تجد امرأة جيدة بالفعل ؟ ابحث عن التي تتقى الرب بكل قلبها و نفسها و فكرها و قوتها. الشكل الخارجي و القوة الجسدية و حتى الشخصية تتغير و تقل. المرأة التي تتقي الرب و تحيا بوجوده هي بركة مدى الحياة و هي تستحق مديحنا و تمدح من الرب.
ابى اريد ان اشكرك من اجل النساء المهمين في حياتي اللاتى ساعدوني في طريقي لكي اعرفك و ساعدوني في تشكيل ايماني . من فضلك ساعدني لكى اقدر النساء التقيات بطريقة تباركهم و تعظمك و تبني كنيستك. باسم يسوع. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (30 نوفمبر 2017)

2388 -
مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ وَتَزَوَّجَ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي عَلَيْهَا. مرقس 10 : 11
الزواج (الصحيح) ليس شيء تفعله لأن المجتمع يُجبرك، ولا شيء تفعله لأن العمر تأخر بك، ولا شيء تفعله لكي تتحرر من أسر عائلتك، ولا شيء تفعله لكي تخفف المسؤولية الملقاة على كتفك، ولا شيء تفعله لتقلد اصدقائك، ولا شيء تفعله لتفرغ فيه شهوتك، ولا شيء تفعله لكي تنضج او تُكمّل نقص شخصيتك او تحل مشاكلك النفسية، ولا شيء تفعله لتخدم أهلك، ولا شيء تفعله لكي تنجب الأولاد... الزواج هو عهد بين رجل وامرأة أن يلازما بعضهما البعض مدى الحياة، وهذا العهد قائم على محبة لا تعتمد على شروط ، فلا تتغير بحسب الظروف.


----------



## fauzi (2 ديسمبر 2017)

2389 -
يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ. لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 
فَسَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ ( متى 1 : 20 ، 21 ) 
يسوع. .اتى لكي يساعدنا ان نقطع القيود التي ربطنا بها ابليس. لقد اتى ليعطينا السلام لمشاكلنا و الفرح في وقت يأسنا. لم يأتي فقط ليباركنا و لكنه اتى ليفعل ما لا يستطيع احد ان يفعله: لقد أتى ليخلصنا من الخطية و من ضعفاتنا و اخطاءنا. سبحوا الله!لقد هزم ما لم نستطع ان نهزم لكي يستطيع ان يجعلنا انقياء و كاملين و اولاد الله القديسين مثله (كولوسي 21:1-23)
اشكرك يا ابي من اجل غفرانك و التغير الذي اعطيتنى اياه عن طريق يسوع و الروح القدس. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (3 ديسمبر 2017)

2390 - 
وهذا كله كان لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل. هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا، ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره: الله معنا. — متى 22:1-23
لقد وعد الله بهذا مرارا. الرجال و النساء و الملائكة انتظروا هذا كثيرا. الان لقد حدث في المسيح.الله معنا. يسوع هو عمانوئيل. نحن نعيش على كوكب زاره الله و لمسه. كما قال انبياء العهد القديم.
يا الله الهي و ابي السماوي اشكرك لانك صادق في وعودك . اريد ان اعرفك اكثر في حياتي اليومية. من فضلك اجعل حضورك واضحا بينما احاول الاقتراب منك. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (4 ديسمبر 2017)

2391 -
لأني لست أستحي بإنجيل المسيح، لأنه قوة الله للخلاص لكل من يؤمن: لليهودي أولا ثم لليوناني. — رومية 16:1
هل تستحي ؟ المجتمع يحاول ان يجعلنا نخجل من ايماننا و يصور لنا المؤمنون على انهم اغبياء فظين ناقدين و منافقين. هل تستحي ؟ هل انت مستعد لان تشارك بايمانك بوداعة و لطف مع الذين لا يعرفون يسوع ؟ لقد ترك المخلص السماء و اتى الى الارض حتى تستطيع ان تذهب معه للسماء. هذا الانجيل قوي . هذا الانجيل يستطيع ان يغير حياتك. هذا الانجيل بالخلاص الذي يحمله هو لجميع الناس . اذا فلن نستحي بعد بل سوف نفرح بالعطية العظيمة عطية الانجيل.
ابي السماوي من فضلك امنحني حكمة و لطف و شجاعة حتى اشارك قصتك الرائعة مع الناس من حولي الذين لا يعرفون يسوع كمخلص و فادي لهم. باسم يسوع. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (5 ديسمبر 2017)

2392 - 
فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضا. الذي إذ كان في صورة الله، لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا لله. — فيلبى 5:2-6
لم يتعلق يسوع بمجده السماوي بل تنازل عنه لينقذنا. انه يسألنا ان نتبع خطواته و نشارك حبه. انه يريدنا ان نتعامل مع بعضنا مثلما يعاملنا هو. يريد ان نفكر في احتياجات غيرنا و مشيئة الله قبل ان نفكر في انفسنا.
يا رب من فضلك غير قلبي و عقلي بقوة روحك القدوس. اريد ان تكون افكاري مثل افكارك. اريد ان تكون رغبات قلبي مثل ابنك. اريد ان تكون ارادتي تحت ارشاد الروح القدس. من فضلك سامحني لاهتمامي بنفسي و اهميتي و ارادتي حتى عندما اعلم انها ليست صحيحة. اجعل تفكيري مثل ابنك. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (6 ديسمبر 2017)

2393 - 
لكنه أخلى نفسه، آخذا صورة عبد، صائرا في شبه الناس. وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان، وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب. — فيلبى 7:2-8
المسيحية ليست للضعفاء او الجبناء. امثلتنا توصف بكلمات مثل "اخلى نفسه" "عبد" "وضع نفسه" "اطاع" "موت الصليب" هذا صعب.و هذا هو مثالنا.قصة يسوع قد تبدأ بالمولود الجميل و لكنها ايضا تبدأ بأنه ولد مع في المكان الذي تأكل منه الحيوانات. القصة قوية و ثمينة و ليست خيالية. انها تحكي عن الثمن الذي دفع من اجل الفداء و الناس الذين تغيروا عندما عرفوا مخلصهم.
ايها الاله القوي و الاب المحب اشكرك لأنك عرفتني بالانجيل. اشكرك يا يسوع لانك خلصتني و واحهت الكثير من الصعاب. ساعدني كي اكون مضحي و مطيع و متواضع حتى تستخدمني لمساعدة الاخرين ليجدوا نعمتك. باسم يسوع سيدي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (6 ديسمبر 2017)

2393 - 
لكنه أخلى نفسه، آخذا صورة عبد، صائرا في شبه الناس. وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان، وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب. — فيلبى 7:2-8
المسيحية ليست للضعفاء او الجبناء. امثلتنا توصف بكلمات مثل "اخلى نفسه" "عبد" "وضع نفسه" "اطاع" "موت الصليب" هذا صعب.و هذا هو مثالنا.قصة يسوع قد تبدأ بالمولود الجميل و لكنها ايضا تبدأ بأنه ولد مع في المكان الذي تأكل منه الحيوانات. القصة قوية و ثمينة و ليست خيالية. انها تحكي عن الثمن الذي دفع من اجل الفداء و الناس الذين تغيروا عندما عرفوا مخلصهم.
ايها الاله القوي و الاب المحب اشكرك لأنك عرفتني بالانجيل. اشكرك يا يسوع لانك خلصتني و واحهت الكثير من الصعاب. ساعدني كي اكون مضحي و مطيع و متواضع حتى تستخدمني لمساعدة الاخرين ليجدوا نعمتك. باسم يسوع سيدي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (7 ديسمبر 2017)

2394 -
لذلك رفعه الله أيضا ، وأعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم. — فيلبى 9:2
بالنسبة للمسيح الرحمة + المثابرة + العطاء + الشجاعة = المجد. هذه المعادلة للخلاص ليست معقولة بالنسبة لنا و لكن من وجهة نظر الايمان فهي حكمة قوية. لقد اتى يسوع للعالم بفضل رحمة الله. لقد امتلك يسوع الشجاعة لكي يترك السماء و يواجه مصاعب البشرية و يخدم الآخرين. يسوع امتلك المثابرة حتى يتحمل كل اهانات الصليب. لذلك رفعه الله و اعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم. بولس الرسول يريد ان يذكرنا ان الله لا ينسى كل تضحياتنا و طاعتنا و صعابنا.
ايها الاب القدوس اؤمن ان يسوع المسيح هو ابنك و مخلصي و ربي . اسلم قلبي ليسوع. اشكرك من اجل هديتك العظيمة . باسم يسوع. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (8 ديسمبر 2017)

2395 - 
لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض. ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب. — فيلبى 10:2-11
احب كثيرا ان افعل ما سيفعله الجميع في يوم من الايام و هو ان اسجد لجلاله و اعلن ربوبية يسوع المسيح لمجد الاب. ما اجمل ان اعلن عن ذلك بسبب النعمة لا بسبب الخوف في نهاية حياة اكون قضيتها في التمرد و الانكار.
ايها الاب اسبحك من اجل حقيقة يسوع الذي يوما ما سيعرفه كل من عاش على الارض . لتعلن حياتي تلك الحقيقة بالطريقة التي اتعامل بها مع الناس اليوم . لتعلن شفتاي تلك الحقيقة ليعرف الآخرون يسوع الاله اليوم . باسم يسوع. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (9 ديسمبر 2017)

2396 - 
افتح عيوننا يا رب على عظمتك، فلا نستهين بنعمتك
قال السيد المسيح : ( لَوْ كَانَ لَكُمْ إِيمَانٌ مِثْلُ حَبَّةِ خَرْدَل لَكُنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ لِهذَا الْجَبَلِ: انْتَقِلْ مِنْ هُنَا إِلَى هُنَاكَ فَيَنْتَقِلُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ شَيْءٌ غَيْرَ مُمْكِنٍ لَدَيْكُمْ.) متى 17 : 20


----------



## fauzi (9 ديسمبر 2017)

2397 - 
للرب الخلاص على شعبك بركتك. — مزامير 8:3
الخلاص يأتي من عند الرب اله ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب ابونا. لذلك نطلب منه ان يباركنا بالبركات الغنية و العظيمة. و لكنه اعطى شعبه اعظم هدية و هي ابنه. علينا ان نقدر هذه العطية العظيمة.
اشكرك يا رب من اجل الخلاص الذي منحتني اياه في يسوع . استخدمني لكي اجذب الاخرين لكي يعرفوا ابنك كمخلص لهم و سيد. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (11 ديسمبر 2017)

2398 -
لأنه لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم ، بل ليخلص به العالم. — يوحنا 17:3
الله ليس سيد قاسي في السماء ينتقد بشدة ابنائه المخطئين و يريد ان يعاقبهم و لكنه رأى كيف اننا مجروحين و ضعفاء و جاء الى العالم لينقذنا..نعم لينقذنا. قصد الله في ارسال يسوع هو حياتنا و خلاصنا.
ايها الاب السماوي خلصني من الخطية التي تلوث قلبي و اعمالي . اخلق فيَّ قلباً نقياً و روحاً مستقيماً جدد في احشائي من خلال الروح القدس . اشكرك من اجل غفرانك و نعمتك. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (11 ديسمبر 2017)

2399 -
هل لك نفس الوجه امام الجميع ؟
قال السيد المسيح ( أَنَا كَلَّمْتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلاَنِيَةً. أَنَا عَلَّمْتُ كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ وَفِي الْهَيْكَلِ حَيْثُ يَجْتَمِعُ الْيَهُودُ دَائِمًا. وَفِي الْخَفَاءِ لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ بِشَيْءٍ.) يوحنا 18 : 20 )


----------



## fauzi (12 ديسمبر 2017)

2400 - 
ولكن من يشرب من الماء الذي أعطيه أنا فلن يعطش إلى الأبد، بل الماء الذي أعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية. — يوحنا 14:4
الماء هو الهدية الثمينة للظمآن . الماء هو الانتعاش الضروري الذي نحتاجه. يسوع يقدم لنا ماء لا نحتاج ان نحمله او ننقيه. هذا الماء بداخلنا. هذا هو الماء الذي يقدمه لنا الروح القدس . هذا الماء هو ما يعطينا الحياة الابدية التي ستبدأ الان و تبقى للأبد.
ايها الاب انني اعرف ان يسوع ارسل الروح القدس لكي يعيش بداخلي عندما صرت مسيحياً. اسألك ان تغير قلبي العنيد و الآثم بقوة روحك القدوس و ان تجعل حياتي تشع بالبهجة و الثقة التي تنبعث علي بحضورك. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (12 ديسمبر 2017)

لا تطلُب الخلاص من غيره
( لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ. ) - متى 18 : 11


----------



## fauzi (14 ديسمبر 2017)

2401 - 
واحد يعتبر يوما دون يوم ، وآخر يعتبر كل يوم. فليتيقن كل واحد في عقله. — رومية 5:14

في كثير من الاحيان نجعل تقديسنا لبعض الايام بناء على قناعاتنا الشخصية او اي شيء اخر يؤثر على علاقاتنا نحو بعض. يجب الا نفرض قناعاتنا على الاخرين. يجب الا ندين احد لانه لا يحتفل بيوم نحتفل نحن فيه للرب. هذه قناعات شخصية لكي نرضي الله و نقدسه بطرق مناسبة. يجب الا نفعل مثلما يفعل الاخرون و الا نفرض ارآنا على احد. يجب ان نقدس الله في حياتنا و ان نهتم باحتياجات اخوتنا في المسيح.

ايها الاب سامحنا لاننا نفترق بسبب الشعائر الدينية. بالنسبة لي اعطني الشجاعة لكي اقدس اسمك حسب قناعاتي الشخصية و اعطني الحكمة كي افعل ذلك بطريقة تبارك بها شعبك و لا تسبب الفرقة. اعلم اني لن انجح بالتمام في هذه المهمة و لكني اؤمن اني استطيع بمساعدتك. سوف اجد طرق لامجدك بها و لأصلح علاقتي باخوتي . نقي قلبي في هذا الموضوع و ارشدني في الطريق الذي يجب ان اسلك فيه. باسم يسوع. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (14 ديسمبر 2017)

ليمنحك الرب سلامًا تجتاز به عواصف حياتك


----------



## fauzi (14 ديسمبر 2017)

ما دام المسيح حافظك، لا تخف لأنه معك دائمًا ولم يتركك


----------



## fauzi (14 ديسمبر 2017)

2402 - 
ليس الكل ودعاء، ليس الكل مُحبّين، احترز في تعاملك... كن حكيم وحذر ووديع
قال السيد المسيح : ((ها أنا أرسلكم مثل الخراف بين الذئاب فكونوا حذرين كالحيات، ودعاء كالحمام - متى 10 : 16 ( ترجمة الأخبار السارة )


----------



## fauzi (15 ديسمبر 2017)

2403 - 
والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا، ورأينا مجده، مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب، مملوءا نعمة وحقا. — يوحنا 14:1

يسوع هو رسالة الله. لم تكن الرسالة بداخل كتاب و لا عن طريق رؤية ولا ظهرت على جبل حيث يراها القليلون. رسالة الله لحم بشري و عظام و دم. رسالة الله اتت و عاشت بيننا. لقد واجه صعابنا و مشى في الوحل و شعر بآلامنا و واجه تجاربنا و قاسى من خيانتنا و جرح و انزف دما. رسالة الله اتت بنا اكثر من الحقيقة لقد خلصنا من الموت بنعمة الله.

ايها الاله القوي اشكرك لأنك تكلمت في الماضي عن طريق انبياءك. اشكرك لأنك ألهمت رجالك ليكتبوا لنا الكتاب المقدس. اشكرك لأنك جعلت اعلانك للكلمة قوي اليوم عن طريق عمل الروح القدس. و اكثر من ذلك اشكرك من اجل يسوع الذي كان اقوى و اعم و اوضح رسالة. بفضل يسوع عرفت كم تحبني و كم نقيتني و اني سأشارك السماء معك. اشكرك من اعماق قلبي و لترى امتناني من خلال اعمالي و تصرفاتي و حياتي . باسم يسوع. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (15 ديسمبر 2017)

2404 - 
 لان كل ما في العالم شهوة الجسد و شهوة العيون و تعظم المعيشة ليس من الاب بل من العالم ( 1 يوحنا 2 : 16 )
مجتمعاتنا الشرقية هي مجتمعات تميل نحو سيطرة العادات والتقاليد والدين على حياة الفرد ونوعًا ما تفقده حريته الشخصية والى حد كبير هويته كإنسان حر متفرد. بينما المجتمعات الغربية تعيش عكس ذلك كليًا، فحق التعبير عن الرأي وفعل اي عمل "غير مؤذي" هو حق كل انسان بغض النظر عن مخالفته للأدبيات والنُظُم المُتعارف عليها؛ إذ أن شعار تلك المجتمعات هو الحرية، بينما شعارنا هو القيم الاجتماعية. والمسيحية تصارع في المجتمعين على حد سواء، مع أن ذلك قد يكون غريب للاستيعاب، لكنه واقعي. المسيحية تصارع المجتمع الشرقي لأن اهتمامه بالضوابط الاجتماعية يجعله يميل الى المراءاة والنفاق في التصرف وتحقيق الشكليات بغض النظر عن المشاعر والدواخل، والمسيحية تهتم جدًا بالداخل. وهي ايضًا تصارع المجتمع الغربي لأن حرية (تسيب) الانسان المُطلقة تجعله يميل الى ارتكاب المفاسد، والمسيحية تدعو الانسان الى القداسة ومحاربة شهوات الجسد واشباع الاحتياجات الانسانية بنور وحياة الله (الاشباع الحقيقي) وليس الاشباع المزيف العالمي. فلأن المسيحية تهتم بالداخل، فهي تعاني في المجتمع الشرقي؛ ولأنها تهتم بأن ينعكس الداخل على الخارج، فهي تعاني في المجتمع الغربي. باختصار، على المؤمن الذي ينتقل من مجتمع الى آخر ان يراعي طبيعة ذلك المجتمع وطبيعته هو، لئلا يسقط اثر اختلاف نوع الخطيئة التي يواجهها بين المجتمعين.


----------



## fauzi (16 ديسمبر 2017)

2405 - فلا ننم إذا كالباقين ، بل لنسهر ونصح. — تسالونيكي الأولى 6:5

الكثير ينام في طريق الحياة. انهم لا يستيقظون ابداً  لكي يعيشوا. و لكننا لن نفعل ذلك بأنفسنا .  نحن نحيا لأننا نعرف ان يسوع قد جاء لا لكي يعطينا الحياة فقط و لكن لكي يعلمنا كيف نحياها. اذا فلنسهر . سوف نتحكم بأنفسنا . سوف نحيا بالكامل لأننا نعلم ان يسوع سوف يرجع قريباً و ان يوم خلاصنا قد اقترب.

سامحني  يا ابي السماوي من اجل الاوقات التي لم اشعر فيها بضرورة ان احيا من اجل المسيح . استخدم الروح القدس بداخلي لكي يضرم اشواقي لكي اخدمه بعين مفتوحة و قلب ينظر للسماويات. اعلم انك تستطيع و سوف تعطيني اكثر مما اطلب او اتخيل و لكن من فضلك اجعلني اتوق لما هو عظيم لمجد اسمك. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (16 ديسمبر 2017)

اتبعك يا سيد اينما تمضي
قال السيد المسيح : أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ ( يوحنا 8 : 12 )


----------



## fauzi (18 ديسمبر 2017)

2406 - 
افتح فمك. اقض بالعدل وحام عن الفقير والمسكين. — أمثال 9:31


نتعامل جيداً في معظم الاوقات مع من هم اغنياء أو الجمال أو الاقوياء أو مع اصحاب المراكز المرموقة. اليس من المثير ان الله ظهر كمحامي عن الأرامل و الأيتام و الضعفاء. لقد اتى كابن لنجار و عذراء من بلدة صغيرة. الله يريدنا ان نلاحظ المحتاجين من حولنا. انه يريدنا ان نفعل ذلك كل الاوقات ليس فقط في الاعياد. انه يريدنا ان نحامي عن اشخاص مثل يوسف و مريم و يسوع . نحن لا نطالب فقط بأن نكون عادلين بل ان ننصف و نعيد حقوق كل من يحتاج. عندما نفعل ذلك نفعل ذلك من اجله (متى 23).


اجعلنى اكثر دراية ايها الآب القدوس باحتياجات من حولي من الحب و النعمة. اجعلني اداة لأدافع عنهم و اخدمهم . افتح عيني لأرى يسوع في هؤلاء المحتاجين . باسم مخلصي يسوع مخلص جميع الناس اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (18 ديسمبر 2017)

خطر جدًا ان تضع ايمانك وحياتك على اساس غير صحيح
قال السيد المسيح : طُوبَى لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْثُرُ فِيّ ( لوقا 7 : 23 )


----------



## fauzi (19 ديسمبر 2017)

2407 -
يارب إله الجنود، أرجعنا. أنر بوجهك فنخلص. — مزامير 19:80

في ايام ميلاد يسوع كان هناك الكثير من البسطاء الذين كانوا ينتظرون الخلاص. كانوا يعلمون ان الفداء لن يتم بدون ثمن باهظ . لقد اشار اشعياء الى ذلك فى نشيد الخدام (اش 53). لقد اختبروا ذلك في تاريخهم. لذلك فقد اعترفوا انهم لن يستطيعوا ان يخلصوا انفسهم لأنهم ليس لديهم القوة الكافية لذلك. هذه القوة يجب ان تأتي من الله و تمنح لكل من انتظر خلاص الرب و تغييره لحياتهم. يجب ان يطلبوا ذلك من الله. يجب ان يطلبوا وجهه و حضوره في حياتهم اليومية. و نحن ايضا يجب ان نفعل ذلك.

يا رب اله السماوات و الارض و سيد كل الخليقة اسبحك. اسبحك من اجل قوتك و عظمتك. اسبحك من اجل حكمتك و ابداعك. اسبحك من اجل رحمتك و برك. اسبحك لانك وحدك تستحق التسبيح. يا الله انت وحدك الذي يقدر ان يخلصني . من فضلك انر بوجهك علي ّ. من فضلك اجعل حضورك واضحا في حياتى. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (21 ديسمبر 2017)

2408 - 
ويكون كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص. وبأقوال أخر كثيرة كان يشهد لهم ويعظهم قائلا: اخلصوا من هذا الجيل الملتوي. فقبلوا كلامه بفرح، واعتمدوا، وانضم في ذلك اليوم نحو ثلاثة آلاف نفس. — أعمال الرسل 21:2 ,40-41

ادع باسم الرب . اعترف به كالهك المنتصر . شاركه في المعمودية مثل المسيحيين الاوائل. اجعل الله يضمك لشعبه. اعلم ان يسوع سوف يخلصك من الفساد المنتشر في العالم و في حياتنا. لقد ارسل الله يسوع ليخلص و يبارك. شارك في بهجة هذا الخلاص . لا تنتظر . اليوم هو يوم خلاصك . شارك فيه. افرح فيه. شارك به غيرك. المسيح ملكنا اتى ليخلصنا جميعا ً

ايها الاب اشكرك لانك ارسلت يسوع ليموت من اجل خطاياي . اشكرك لانك ارسلت يسوع لقلبي ليريحني و يقويني و يعمل بحياتي . اشكرك بالاكثر على خلاصك. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (24 ديسمبر 2017)

2409 -
فقال لهم الملاك: لا تخافوا فها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب. — لوقا 10:2

لا تخافوا! ماذا يمكن ان يطرد الخوف في محضر رسل الله الممجدين ؟ الفرح بمعرفة ان الله اتى الى الارض ليأتي بنهاية للخطية و لعنة ابليس و ليأتي بالخلاص للناس . الخوف يجب الا يسيطر على قلوبنا عندما نعلم ان الله كسر كل الحواجز ليصل الينا بنعمته الفائقة.

اسبحك يا رب الجنود من اجل عطية الفرح التي تطرد كل خوف. املأ قلبي بهذا الفرح و املأ عقلي بالدهشة عندما احاول ان افهم حبك لي . اجعلني اهتم اكثر بمن لم يسمع عنك و من لم يقبل بعد نعمتك في المسيح يسوع الذي اصلي باسمه. آمين

[YOUTUBE]6AWenDG_mUw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fauzi (24 ديسمبر 2017)

وُلِد المسيح هلليلويا، وُلِد المُخَلّص.
ميلاد مجيد، وكل عام وانتم بألف خير


----------



## fauzi (24 ديسمبر 2017)

ذكرى ميلاد السيد المسيح هي الاحتفال بأن الله قد وضع حَل لأصعب مشكلة يعاني منها الإنسان : الخطيئة


----------



## fauzi (26 ديسمبر 2017)

2410 - 
المجد لله في الأعالي، وعلى الأرض السلام، وبالناس المسرة. — لوقا 14:2


هناك رد فعل واحد تلقائي امام عطية الله يسوع: تسبيحنا و حبنا. لقد اعطانا الله حبه و نعمته و فضله و بركته و غفرانه و رحمته و خلاصه عن طريق يسوع هديته العظيمة لنا. كيف لا نسبحه ؟ كيف نظل صامتين امام عطية كهذه؟ هناك من لا يستطيع على الأقل الان ! من الممكن ان نعتبر رفضهم هو تذكرة لنا بأننا يجب ان نصل الى الكثيرين قبل ان يأتي اليوم الاخير حيث ستنحنى كل ركبة و سيعترف كل لسان ان يسوع هو رب المجد 


ايها الآب انت عظيم. نعمتك فائقة. هديتك يسوع رائعة. كل التسبيح لك من اجل انك شاركتنا مجدك و نعمتك عن طريق يسوع الذي اسبح باسمه. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (29 ديسمبر 2017)

2411 - الله لم يره أحد قط . الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر. — يوحنا 18:1


يسوع هو اعظم رسالة لله . لقد ارانا كم يكون حب الله و رحمته و نعمته. فقط يسوع من كان يستطيع ان يرينا الله لأنه هو و الاب واحد. عندما نرى يسوع يعلم فى الانجيل فاننا نرى الله. عندما نريد ان نعرف ماذا يشعر الله نحونا فقط علينا ان ننظر الى يسوع و هو يعلم . اذا اردنا ان نعرف ماذا يمكن لله ان يفعل من اجلنا فاننا نرى يسوع و هو يبارك الاخرين . يسوع هو نافذتنا لقلب الاب. لماذا لا نأخذ وعد لنقترب من يسوع و نعرفه اكثر و نحن على اعتاب سنة جديدة عن طريق تمضية وقت اكثر معه من خلال قراءة الاناجيل (متى,مرقس,لوقا,يوحنا). سوف تعرف الله اكثر حينئذ.


اشكرك ايها الاب لأنك اعطيتنى نافذة لقلبك عن طريق حياة يسوع . من فضلك باركني حتى استطيع ان اعرفك اكثر عن طريق ان افهم يسوع اكثر و اتبعه. اصلي باسم ابنك يسوع المسيح ربي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (29 ديسمبر 2017)

2412 - إلى خاصته جاء، وخاصته لم تقبله. — يوحنا 11:1


لقد جاء يسوع الى خاصته — العالم الذي خلقه و الارض التي وعد بها شعبه — و شعبه لم يستقبلوه. في كثير من الاوقات نركز على رغباتنا و احلامنا ليسوع و ننسى ما يريده هو منا و لنا. لنحاول الا نضطر لقول ذلك : ان يسوع قد جاء لي و لكن انا لم اكن مستعد له اذ كنت مشغولا و كنت اريد ان اختبر اشياء قبل ان اسلم له حياتي . كل مرة نؤجل فيها التسليم لمشيئة الله و تسليم حياتنا له قلوبنا تزداد قسوة و يصبح اسهل الا نقبله. الان و قلوبنا مستيقظة لنعمته لنجدد العهد معه و نقدم له قلوبنا و حياتنا من اجل مجده و نعمته.


ايها الاله القدوس اسلم قلبي  لمشيئتك. يا يسوع الغالي الان اكثر من اي وقت مضى في حياتى اعترف بك سيدي و الهي و اريد ان اخدمك بحياتي . من فضلك سامحني  من اجل الاوقات التي كنت ارفضك فيها و ارفض ان اتمم مشيئتك   . من فضلك شكلني كما تريد و استخدمني كي اكون بركة في حياة غيري و امجد اسمك. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (30 ديسمبر 2017)

2413 - وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطانا أن يصيروا أولاد الله، أي المؤمنون باسمه. — يوحنا 12:1


أليس من المذهل ان نكون اولاد لله ؟ نحن بالفعل كذلك  (1يوحنا 1:3-3). نحن اولاد الله. لقد خلق ابانا الكون و الملايين من الكواكب. ابانا هو من يشرق بالشمس كل يوم و يغرب بها. ابونا ليس فقط يحبنا بل يعتبرنا من خاصته و سيأتى بنا الى منزله في الابدية. لماذا؟ لأننا قبلنا نعمته التي قُدمت لنا عن طريق ابنه عندما سمعنا عن رسالته في يسوع . مذهل  ، المجد لله 


ابا الآب اشكرك لانك اعترفت بي كابن لك في المسيح الذي باسمه اسبحك و اشكرك. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (1 يناير 2018)

2414 - 
إذا إن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة: الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت، هوذا الكل قد صار جديدا. — كورنثوس الثانية 17:5


نحب جميعاً ان نحصل على فرص اخرى . الله يفعل معنا ما هو افضل من ذلك . انه يسمح لنا ان نتجدد. اله الاشياء الجديدة يستطيع ان يجعلنا جدد . ما بعد الغفران و التطهير فانه يجعلنا مقدسين من خلال يسوع . لنستغل فرصة العام الجديد لنحيا حياة جديدة من اجل الله.


يا رب اشكرك من اجل العام الجديد و البداية الجديدة . من فضلك اعطني الحكمة و القوة لكي اخدمك باخلاص هذا العام . اقدم لك حياتي و مستقبلي و خططي بين يديك و اسألك ان تتمم مشيئتك في حياتي . باسم يسوع ربي و الهي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (2 يناير 2018)

2415 - 
إحصاء أيامنا هكذا علمنا فنؤتى قلب حكمة. — مزامير 12:90


كثيراً ما نتذكر كم يمر الوقت سريعا. نتذكر الوعود التي قطعناها و الاشياء التي طالما حلمنا ان ننفذها في وقت لاحق. تحولت الايام لشهور و الشهور لسنين . و وجدنا انفسنا لا نستطع تحقيق ما كان من الممكن ان نفعله في  الماضي . يجب ان نطلب من الروح القدس ان يساعدنا لكي نستغل كل الفرص التي يعطيها لنا الله في طريقنا.


ايها الآب اعترف لك انني اترك ما يجب علي فعله. من فضلك ساعدني ان ارى خطتك في حياتي و ان اعيش لمجدك و لكي ابارك من تريدني ان اصل اليهم . باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (4 يناير 2018)

2416 -
قد أخبرك أيها الإنسان ما هو صالح، وماذا يطلبه منك الرب : إلا أن تصنع الحق وتحب الرحمة، وتسلك متواضعا مع إلهك. — ميخا 8:6


ارادة الله لنا ليست صعبة للفهم . انه يريد ان يباركنا بالخلاص. هديته العظيمة لابنه هي شهادة قوية لتلك الحقيقة. انه لا يريد ان يخلصنا من الموت و الخطية مرة واحدة فقط. انه يريد ان تعكس حياتنا هذا الخلاص و ان نشارك به الاخرين . عندما نسلك بعدل و نصنع الرحمة مع الناس و نمجد الله بعبادته بقلب متواضع حينئذ يصبح الخلاص حقيقي و يؤثر على الاخرين بنعمته. بلغة يسوع نحن نعمل من اجل ان يأتي ملكوت الله و ان تتمم مشيئته في الارض كما فى السماء.


ايها الآب العظيم القدير في بداية السنة الجديدة ساعدني ان ارى ما تراه انت . علمني ان اكره الخطية و ان اكون رحيم مع كل من يحتاج الرحمة . ساعدني ان ارى الحقيقة و ان اتصرف بعدل و ان اكره الفساد و الاستغلال . ساعدني لكى اكون شبهك بقوة روحك . اجعلني ابنك بالكامل . باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (6 يناير 2018)

2417 - 
لذلك منطقوا أحقاء ذهنكم صاحين، فألقوا رجاءكم بالتمام على النعمة التي يؤتى بها إليكم عند استعلان يسوع المسيح. — بطرس الأولى 13:1

ايها الاله القوي اشتاق لليوم الذي سأرى يسوع وجها لوجه عندما يأتي مع الملائكة بقوة . 
حتى يأتي هذا اليوم اجعل لدي رجاء بالمجد الذي سيشاركني به يسوع و قويني حتى اعيش و انا اعلم انني منتصر بيسوع . باسمك القوي يا يسوع اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (7 يناير 2018)

2418 -
فكونوا متمثلين بالله كأولاد أحباء. واسلكوا في المحبة كما أحبنا المسيح أيضا وأسلم نفسه لأجلنا، قربانا وذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة. — افسس 1:5-2


ان تقلد شخص هو اصدق تعبير عن الاعجاب. اذا كنا نريد ان نبدي اعجابنا بالله عن طريق التمثل به او تقليده فهذا ليس بالأمر السهل. حب الله ليس فقط مشاعر او افكار. الحب هو شيء نفعله من اجل بعضنا البعض. الحب أفعال. قال يوحنا في رسالته الأولى الاصحاح الرابع اننا يجب ان نحب بالقول و الفعل. الحب يعني ان نضحي برغباتنا بحقوقنا من اجل مجد الله و خدمة الاخرين . هذا هو نوع الحب الذي يغير العالم او الزيجة او الأسرة.


يا ابا الآب لا استطيع ان افهم بالكامل كيف تحبني حتى انك جعلت ابنك يموت من اجلي فداء عني . من فضلك اجعلني احب الآخرين حتى ان اضحي من اجلهم . اعلم انني لا امتلك القوة لفعل ذلك لهذا من فضلك اسكب محبتك بداخلي حتى اشارك هذا الحب مع الاخرين . باسم يسوع   الذي فدانى اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (8 يناير 2018)

2419 - 
الرب إله الجنود معكم كما قلتم.ابغضوا الشر، وأحبوا الخير، وثبتوا الحق في الباب. — عاموس 14:5-15


الكثير من الناس يقولون ان الله يقف في صفهم . السؤال الأهم هو هل نقف في صف الله ؟ هذا يحدده ما نسعى اليه و نفعله لا ما نقوله و نفكر به . الله يشتاق ان يكون معنا . انه يبحث عن مؤمنين حقيقين يفعلون ما يقولونه .


ايها الاله القدوس . برك و قداستك تفوقني . اعلم ان اقصى جهدي لن يصلني لهذا المستوى من البر و القداسة . و لكنني اشتاق يا ابي الحبيب ان اكون شبهك. اجعلني اشعر بحضورك بينما اسعى كي اكون شبهك . باسم يسوع البار اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (8 يناير 2018)

2420 -
العظمة الحقيقية ليست عملية ارتفاع، وانما عملية انخفاض من ارتفاع من أجل رفع المُنخفضين
قال السيد المسيح : ( كُلَّ مَنْ يَرْفَعُ نَفْسَهُ يَتَّضِعُ، وَمَنْ يَضَعُ نَفْسَهُ يَرْتَفِعُ ) لوقا 18 : 14


----------



## fauzi (9 يناير 2018)

2421 - 
في قربه الشبع الحقيقي للإنسان - لا المال ، ولا العلاقات ، ولا الانجازات تستطيع أن تُشبع جوع الانسان الأزلي

"آية (يو 6: 35): فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فَلاَ يَجُوعُ، وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فَلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَدًا. "


----------



## fauzi (9 يناير 2018)

2422 - 
معك حياتي في أمان
آية (يو 11: 26): وَكُلُّ مَنْ كَانَ حَيًّا وَآمَنَ بِي فَلَنْ يَمُوتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.


----------



## fauzi (10 يناير 2018)

2423 -
هل انت خائف من هذه العبارة؟
... اذا كان جوابك "نعم" فانت تحتاج الى تجديد للحياة.
( "آية (مر 4: 22): لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ خَفِيٌّ لاَ يُظْهَرُ، وَلاَ صَارَ مَكْتُومًا إِلاَّ لِيُعْلَنَ. " )


----------



## fauzi (10 يناير 2018)

2424 - 
قال السيد المسيح : انْظُرُوا مَا تَسْمَعُونَ (مر 4: 24)

كم من كلام خاطئ يمر على الكثير والكثير من الناس يوميًا وهُم لا يفحصونه ولا يُدقّقون ولا يسألون ؛ بل يأخذون كل الأمور كما هي ويُصدّقونها... في زمن اصبح فيه الظلام يلبس ثوب النور ليخدع العميان بقوله أنهم يُبصرون، البحث عن الحق واجب على كل انسان


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2018)

2425 - 
من الضيق دعوت الرب فأجابني من الرحب. الرب لي فلا أخاف. ماذا يصنع بي الإنسان. — مزامير 5:118-6


مع بداية العام كانت هناك أناس أهتم لأمرهم يمرون بأوقات صعبة. من الممكن ان تعرف انت ايضا اشخاص يمرون بظروف صعبة. صلاتي لأجلك و لأجلهم ان يشعروا بحضور الله و الراحة التي تنجم عن ذلك. الاحساس بحضور الله ضروري جداً  لمواجهة الآلام . يشتاق الله ان يكون معنا خاصة في مثل تلك الاوقات التي نشعر فيها بالوحدة . لقد اخبرنا ذلك عندما اختبر الألم وحيداً على الصليب.


انا شاكر لك يا الله لأنك رفضت ان تكون مبتعداً عنا .  أثق تماماً انك لن تخذلني ابداً. من فضلك اجعل حضورك واضحا لي اكثر . باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2018)

2426 - 
عند قدمي يسوع

يخبرنا العهد الجديد أن ما من إنسان جلس أو جثا أو انطرح عند قدمي يسوع إلا وقد تغير حاله أو نال طلبته : يايرس انطرح عند قدميه فقامت ابنته من الموت، المرأة الفنيقية خرت عند قدميه فشفيت ابنتها المجنونة ، المرأة الخاطئة وقفت تبكي عند قدمي يسوع فنالت غفران لخطاياها،  مجنون كورة الجدريين جلس عند قدميه وإذا به عاقل محتشم ، ومريم أخت لعازر جلست عند قدميه فاختارت النصيب الصالح الذي لن ينـزع منها .

في الواقع نحن، كما قال المعمدان ، لا نستحق أن ننحني عند قدميه لنحل سيور حذائه .ولكنه هو يدعونا إليه بفضل نعمته ومحبته ولطفه وعطفه


----------



## fauzi (12 يناير 2018)

2427 - 
لأنكم جميعا أبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع. لأن كلكم الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح قد لبستم المسيح. — غلاطيه 26:3-27

.
عندما نصبح مسيحيين من خلال الايمان و المعمودية بالمسيح فنحن جميعا نصبح واحد. كل هذا يختفي : المكانة الاجتماعية و الجنس و اللون . الذي يتبقى فقط هو واحد: يسوع. حياتنا ملك له و بالتالي فنحن متصلون بعضنا ببعض. مصيرنا واحد و هو الملكوت. عائلتنا هي الكنيسة. لا حواجز و لا ابواب مغلقة. كلنا واحد.


ابا الآب اشكرك لأنك جعلتني واحداً من عائلتك بالتبني . اجعلنا واحد في الارض كما سنكون في السماء. اسألك ان تجعلنا نتحد حتى يعرف العالم ان هناك حل للصراعات و التفرقة. باسم يسوع المخلص اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (12 يناير 2018)

2428 - 
هو الوحيد القادر أن يحررك من عبوديتك للخطيئة .
( قال السيد المسيح : الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ الْخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ. ") يو 8: 34


----------



## fauzi (14 يناير 2018)

2429 - 
إن قال أحد: إني أحب الله وأبغض أخاه، فهو كاذب. لأن من لا يحب أخاه الذي أبصره، كيف يقدر أن يحب الله الذي لم يبصره . ولنا هذه الوصية منه : أن من يحب الله يحب أخاه أيضا. — يوحنا الاولى 20:4-21


 عندما تقرأ يوحنا 1 سترى الحب فيما فعله الله . انه يطلب منا ان نفعل نفس الشيء مع اخوتنا . الحب يجب ان يكون اكثر من الكلام . يجب ان يكون افعال .


ايها الاب الغالي لقد شاركتني حبك بنعمة فائقة. يجب ان اعترف انني اريد ان احبب الآخرين كما تحبهم و لكنني احياناً اكون مشغولاً و احياناً اكون خجولاً . ايها الاب ساعدني بقوة روحك ان اظهر حبي للآخرين من خلال الأعمال اكثر من مجرد التفكير و الكلام. باسم يسوع اقوى مثال للحب اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (15 يناير 2018)

2430 - 
فقال يسوع لليهود الذين آمنوا به : إنكم إن ثبتم في كلامي فبالحقيقة تكونون تلاميذي. وتعرفون الحق ، والحق يحرركم. — يوحنا 31:8-32


الحرية من اكثر الاشياء التي نحتاجها بشدة . الناس يموتون من اجلها و يصلّون من اجلها و يتوقون لها . الحرية الحقيقية تأتي من معرفة الحقيقة. و لكي نعرف الحقيقة يجب ان نطيع يسوع . الحقيقة ليست شيء نفكر فيه او نؤمن به. انها شيء نفعله و نعيشه . ينهي يسوع وعظه بتلك الكلمة : طوبى لمن يعمل بكلامى . فقط بالافعال سوف نعرف الحقيقة التي تحررنا.


لك المجد و العزة و القوة و التسبيح ايها الله الواحد الحقيقي . انني لا اريد فقط حضورك في حياتي بل و ان تفرح بكل قراراتي . من فضلك علمني اكثر الحقيقة و انا سوف اطيع كلمتك و مشيئتك بدوري . باسم يسوع الكلمة الحية اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (16 يناير 2018)

2431 - 
وإنما أقول: اسلكوا بالروح فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد. — غلاطيه 16:5

 ما اريد ان اقوله انه حينما تحاول ألا تفعل شيئا فأنت تركز اكثر فيه و تفعله اكثر. لذلك فعطية الروح القدس مهمة جداً. انه يقوينا لنتغلب على الخطية ليس عن طريق ان نركز فيها لنرفضها بل بتقويتنا و يحول تركيزنا الى الأشياء المهمة لله.


يا أبا الآب اشكرك من اجل الروح القدس الذي يحيا بداخلي . من فضلك املأني بروحك حتى تعكس حياتي مشيئتك. اصلي باسم يسوع الذي سكب روحك بداخلي في معموديتي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (16 يناير 2018)

2432 - 
الرحمة: تقديم الخير لمن لا يستحق






( طُوبَى لِلرُّحَمَاءِ، لأَنَّهُمْ يُرْحَمُونَ. ) متى 5 : 7


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2018)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة


----------



## fauzi (20 يناير 2018)

2433 -
فكل ما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا أنتم أيضا بهم، لأن هذا هو الناموس والأنبياء. — متى 12:7


انها القاعدة الذهبية. ذهبية لأنها قيمة و خالدة. تخيل كيف سيكون العالم عندما نطبق هذا المبدأ. ليس فقط فى حياتنا الكنسية بل و أيضا حياتنا اليومية و مع عائلتنا و زملائنا في العمل و الجيران و مع كل من نتعامل معهم و من يخدمونا. كم سيكون العالم رائعاً اذا طبقنا هذا المبدأ. اعتقد اني سأبدأ بتغيير العالم بهذه الاية من اليوم ! و ماذا عنك ؟


ايها الاب الكريم لقد باركتني بالكثير من البركات و النعم . لن استطيع ابدا ان اعبر لك عن الشكر الذي تستحقه . اريدك ان تعلم يا ابي انني اقدر كثيرا الطريقة التي تعاملني بها و هي انك تعاملني بالرحمة و لا تحكم علي . اعطني القوة حتى افعل ذلك مع الاخرين. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (20 يناير 2018)

2434 - 
احسبوه كل فرح يا إخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة. عالمين أن امتحان إيمانكم ينشئ  صبرا. — يعقوب 2:1-3


تعد المثابرة من اهم الصفات التي نحتاجها. معظم انجازاتنا تتم بفضل المثابرة . الحظ يأتي فقط عندما نكون مثابرين . قال اديسون ان اهم الاختراعات و الاكتشافات تكون 1% الهام و 99% كفاح . اصبروا و سترون مجد الله يأتي خلالكم لا بسبب الحظ و لكن بفضل نعمة الله و حبه و عطائه .


ايها الاله الغير متغير ساعدني ان اصبر وقت التجربة عن طريق الاصدقاء الذين ارسلتهم لي  و روحك القدوس و ساعدني كي اكون مثابر . اجعلني شجاع و ان اتحمل حتى اظهر قوتك . اصلي باسم يسوع الذي ظل مخلصاً حتى الموت. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (20 يناير 2018)

2435 -
هل تتوق إلى الحق؟ هل تتمنى ان ترى العالم يعيش في عدالة وانصاف؟ هل انت جائع إلى معرفة الاسلوب الصحيح للحياة؟
قال السيد المسيح في يوحنا 18 : 37 كُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي


----------



## انت مهم (20 يناير 2018)

رووووووووووووعه ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (20 يناير 2018)

2436 -
هل تعلم أن الغزالة أسرع من الأسد ورغم ذلك تسقط الغزالة فريسة للأسد !!!

لأن الغزالة عندما تهرب من الأسد بعد رؤيته تؤمن بأن الأسد مفترسها لا محالة وأنها ضعيفة مقارنةً بالأسد.
خوفها من عدم النجاة تجعلها تكثر من الالتفات دوماً إلى الوراء من أجل تحديد المسافة التي تفصل بينها وبين الأسد . 
هذه الالتفاتة القاتلة هي التي تؤثر سلباً على سرعة الغزالة، هي التي تقلص من الفارق بين سرعة الأسد والغزالة وبالتالي تمكن الأسد من اللحاق بالغزالة ومن ثم افتراسها.
لو لم تلتفت الغزالة إلى الوراء لما تمكن الأسد من افتراسها. 
لو عرفت الغزالة أن لديها نقطة قوة في سرعتها كما أن للأسد قوة في حجمه وقوته لنجت منه ..

فكم من الأوقات التفتنا إلى الماضي فافترسنا بإحباطاته وهمومه وعثراته !!!
وكم من خوف من عدم النجاح جعلنا نقع فريسة للفشل !!!
وكم من إحباط داخلي جعلنا لا نثق بأننا قادرين على النجاة وتحقيق أهدافنا وقتلنا الخوف في داخلنا !!
يقول الله في وحيه المقدس ...........................

لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ الْمُمْسِكُ بِيَمِينِكَ، الْقَائِلُ لَكَ: لاَ تَخَفْ. أَنَا أُعِينُكَ.
( اشعياء 41 : 13 )


----------



## fauzi (20 يناير 2018)

2437 - 
 لأنه مكتوب " مغبوط هو العطاء أكثر من الأخذ " .

 حب العطاء 

فتاة امريكية تعطلت سيارتها في طريق مقطوع في ولاية نيو جيرسي واكتشفت انها نسيت حقيبتها التي فيها النقال والنقود في البيت فظلت واقفه في الطريق لاتعرف كيف تتصرف الى ان لاحظ وجودها رجل متشرد جالس قرب حاوية النفايات قام وتقرب منها وسالها اتحتاجين شيئآ ؟ خافت منه وقالت لا !
فرجع لمكانه وبعد قليل وجدها واقفه فعاد اليها فقال انا متأكد انك تحتاجين مساعدة ثقي بي .. المهم بعد الحاح شديد منه وخوف منها قالت له سيارتي استنفذت منها الوقود
قال لها حسنآ انتظري داخل سيارتك وساعود بعد قليل
تقول خوفي منه تضاعف وانا جالسه في سيارتي انتظر المجهول الى ان عاد بعد نصف ساعه وبيده خزان صغير فيه وقود فتح خزان سيارتها وقام بتعبئته وكل هذا وهي جالسة في سيارتها اكمل التعبئة واتجه اليها قال لها انا اسف لم يكن لدي سوى 20 دولارآ لكني اعتقد انها كافية لاعادتك سالمة
ادمعت الفتاة وطلبت منه ان يركب معها الى بيتها كي ترد له النقود قال لها لا يهم هي لم تكن ملك لي من الاساس شخص اخر اعطاني اياها ورحل دون ان اطلب منه ذلك
رحلت الفتاة وصممت ان ترد له مع خطيبها بالمال وبملابس جديدة وبعد ان عرضت قصتها معه على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي استطاعت ان تجمع له 100 الف دولار اشتروا له شقة ومصدر رزق جديد
ضحى بآخر 20 دولار في جيبه فعوضه الله ب100 الف
فبالإيمان الواثق فى تعويضات الرب وأنه لاينسى تعب المحبة التى تبذل وتضحى من أجل الآخرين وبالانسانية ونكران الذات وأن الرب قادر أن يرد مانقدمه لكل محتاج لمائة ضعف وأكثر .


----------



## fauzi (21 يناير 2018)

2438 - 
لا تضلوا الله لا يشمخ عليه. فإن الذي يزرعه الإنسان إياه يحصد أيضا. لأن من يزرع لجسده فمن الجسد يحصد فسادا، ومن يزرع للروح فمن الروح يحصد حياة أبدية. — غلاطيه 7:6-8


أليس من المذهل أن تنمو الأشجار العملاقة من بذور صغيرة الحجم ؟ هذا المبدأ يسري على كل شيء في الحياة. لا نستطيع أن نهرب من البذور التى نزرعها . لنحرص ان تكون البذور التي نزرعها هي الحصاد الذي نريده .


يا الله الأبدي الذي كان منذ الأزل و الذي سيبقى الى الأبد. بارك البذور التي ازرعها حتى تأتي بثمر لك و تبارك الذين تحبهم . باسم يسوع الذي مات و دفن حتى تخرج منه الحياة الحقيقية . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (21 يناير 2018)

2439 - 
لا يُمكن ان ننتصر في حياتنا الإيمانية دون الصلاة والصوم






متى 17


----------



## fauzi (21 يناير 2018)

2440 - 
الجاهل المُتكبّر يُهلك نفسه






يوحنا 9 : 41


----------



## fauzi (22 يناير 2018)

2441 -
اسألوا تعطوا. اطلبوا تجدوا. اقرعوا يفتح لكم. لأن كل من يسأل يأخذ ، ومن يطلب يجد، ومن يقرع يفتح له. — متى 7:7-8


اسألوا ! في كثير من الأحيان نخاف أن نسأل لأننا بذلك نعترف أننا لا نملك الاجابات . اطلبوا ! المجهود و الرغبة و المثابرة ضروريين و ذلك يكون صعب احيانا .
 اقرعوا ! يريدنا الله ان نسأل و نطلب و نقرع  و نقدم له قلوبنا . فلنتوقف عن الشكوى و نطلب من الله و نسعى الى مجده .


يا ابى الصبور آسف لأني في كثير من الأحيان لا تسمع مني سوى الشكوى و القلق . انك كريم جداً معي في حبك . ساعدني كي يظل قلبي معك و اتمم مشيئتك و أن تملك على قلبي . باسم يسوع اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (22 يناير 2018)

2442 -
قل الحق بدون اضافات
قال السيد المسيج : لاَ تَحْلِفْ بِرَأْسِكَ، لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ شَعْرَةً وَاحِدَةً بَيْضَاءَ أَوْ سَوْدَاءَ. ( متى 5 : 36 )


----------



## fauzi (22 يناير 2018)

2443 -
 أدفع العشور ولا تُهمل العطايا 
{{ 42 وَلكِنِ الْوَيْلُ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ فَإِنَّكُمْ تَدْفَعُونَ عُشْرَ النَّعْنَعِ وَالسَّذَّابِ وَالْبُقُولِ الأُخْرَى، وَتَتَجَاوَزُونَ عَنِ الْعَدْلِ وَمَحَبَّةِ اللهِ: كَانَ يَجِبُ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا هَذَا وَلا تُهْمِلُوا ذَاكَ! 43 الْوَيْلُ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ، فَإِنَّكُمْ تُحِبُّونَ تَصَدُّرَ الْمَقَاعِدِ الأُولَى فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَتَلَقِّي التَّحِيَّاتِ فِي السَّاحَاتِ الْعَامَّةِ! }} لوقا 11
----------
من السهل أن نبرر عدم مساعدتنا للآخرين, بأننا قد قدمنا عطايانا إلى الكنيسة بالفعل. لكن من يتبع المسيح ينبغي أن يشارك جيرانه المحتاجين احتياجهم. ومع أن العشور ï´؟إعطاء عُشر الدخل لعمل الربï´¾ مهمة لحياة الكنيسة, إلا أنه ينبغي ألا تتوقف عاطفتنا عند هذا الحد. فلابد أن نساعد الآخرين حين نقدر على ذلك.


----------



## fauzi (23 يناير 2018)

2444 - 
وإنما إن كان أحدكم تعوزه حكمة، فليطلب من الله الذي يعطي الجميع بسخاء ولا يعير، فسيعطى له. — يعقوب 5:1

الحكمة هي الفضيلة التي نقدرها كثيرا في الاخرين و نجد ان من الصعب ان نطورها في انفسنا. و لكن الله وعد ان يعطيها للذين يطلبونها. اسأل و اطلب و اقرع. انظر امثال 2. الحكمة ستكون لنا اذا طلبناها اكثر من اي شيء آخر و قدرناها بشدة . الله يريد ان يعطيها لنا و لكن يجب ان نقدرها اولا.


ايها المعطي بسخاء كل الصالحات من فضلك اعطني الحكمة. دعني اعكس مجدك في حياتي و في كل تصرفاتي . ارشد قلبي عند اتخاذ اي قرار و اجعل الروح القدس يقود طريقي . اعترف يا أبي أنني لا استطيع ان امشي في طريقي بدون عونك. لذلك اعطني الحكمة اليوم. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (23 يناير 2018)

2445 - 
الفساد الداخلي اخطر من الخارجي

 ( الْوَيْلُ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ، فَإِنَّكُمْ تُحِبُّونَ تَصَدُّرَ الْمَقَاعِدِ الأُولَى فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَتَلَقِّي التَّحِيَّاتِ فِي السَّاحَاتِ الْعَامَّةِ! 44 الْوَيْلُ لَكُمْ، فَإِنَّكُمْ تُشْبِهُونَ الْقُبُورَ الْمَخْفِيَّةَ، يَمْشِي النَّاسُ عَلَيْهَا وَهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ! )  لوقا 11 43 - 44
وقد اتهم الرب يسوع الفريسيين أنهم, بفسادهم الروحي, قد نجسوا الآخرين.


----------



## fauzi (24 يناير 2018)

2446 -
لمن تعمل الخير؟ لنفسك؟ أم للناس؟ أم لله؟
قال السيد المسيح :  «اِحْتَرِزُوا مِنْ أَنْ تَصْنَعُوا صَدَقَتَكُمْ قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ لِكَيْ يَنْظُرُوكُمْ، وَإِلاَّ فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَجْرٌ عِنْدَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. متى 6 : 1


----------



## fauzi (24 يناير 2018)

2447 - 
الفساد يعني الظلم ، أكل حق الغير ، أخذ ما لا يحق لك، تنفيذ رغبات شخص على حساب الدولة أو الشعب. غياب الضمير .. عدم وجود رادع .. يساعدان على انتشار الفساد 
يارب انزع عن دولنا العربية والعالم كله هذه الآفة


----------



## fauzi (25 يناير 2018)

2448 - 
أخيرا أيها الإخوة كل ما هو حق، كل ما هو جليل، كل ما هو عادل، كل ما هو طاهر، كل ما هو مسر، كل ما صيته حسن، إن كانت فضيلة وإن كان مدح، ففي هذه افتكروا. — فيلبى 8:4

افكارنا تتحول الى اعمال . بينما يفكر العالم من حولنا في السلبيات يجب علينا أن نقاوم هذا التفكير السلبي بشدة و نفكر فيما يبنينا و الأشياء الصالحة لدى الله.

يا الله العظيم القدوس اشكرك لأنك افضل ما فى حياتي . اشكرك لأنك تدعوني لكي أكون صاحب مبادئ افضل من مبادئ الدنيا. اشكرك لأنك وعدتني بمستقبل أفضل لا يخطر على قلب بشر. اشكرك لأنك دعوتني حتى اعيش من اجلك. باسم يسوع القدوس اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2018)

2449 - 
اتضعوا قدام الرب فيرفعكم. — يعقوب 10:4

اتضعوا. هذه الكلمة تبدو غريبة في عالمنا اليوم . هذه الفضيلة ننساها و قد نظنها ضعف او خجل . التواضع هو ان نعلم مكاننا الصحيح في العالم بدون ان نتباهى . فقط الله هو من له الحق ان يتمجد بشكل دائم . علينا ان نعلم اين نحن و ندع الله يضعنا في المكان الذي سنمجده فيه.

يا آبا الآب القدوس اشكرك لأنك جعلتني في محضرك . عندما افكر في كل الاشياء التي صنعتها و في الكون الفسيح الذي خلقته اندهش لأنك جعلتني فى محضرك . انهدش لأنك تهتم بما اقول . اشكرك لأنك عرفتني و لديك خطة لحياتي . ساعدني كي اعيش في تواضع و نعمة امام الاخرين و ساعدني لكي امجدك في كل الأشياء. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (27 يناير 2018)

2450 - 
فإن مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم، بل مع الرؤساء، مع السلاطين، مع ولاة العالم على ظلمة هذا الدهر، مع أجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات. من أجل ذلك احملوا سلاح الله الكامل لكي تقدروا أن تقاوموا في اليوم الشرير، وبعد أن تتمموا كل شيء أن تثبتوا. — افسس 12:6-13

كيف ننسى اننا في صراع روحي ؟ إن عدونا يتمثل في المكر والخداع ، يصور لنا ان التهديد انتهى وان الخطر قد زال ، لكنه دائما موجود. فبدلا من محاوله تخمين خططه والتصدي لها ، يذكرنا بولس ان نتخذ ادوات الله سلاحا لنا .


يا رب الجنود العظيم المخلص ، احفظني من الشرير بقوتك العظيمة . اعطني الاستمراريه لاواجه الشيطان ومخططاته يومياً ، واعطني ايمان بأن المسيح قد هزم عدوي . ساعدني لاقف ضده واظهر ايماني لك . بالمسيح الهي ومخلصي اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (28 يناير 2018)

2451 - 
الله روح. والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا. — يوحنا 24:4


العبادة الحقيقية هي نعمة . لأن الله روح و هو مقدس فنحن لا نستطيع أن نقترب منه بدون مساعدة الروح القدس و موهبته . اننا كمسيحيين حل علينا الروح القدس عندما تعمدنا في المسيح و ولدنا من الله لذلك نستطيع ان نتحدث مع الله و نعبده بالروح .


يا آبا الآب بموهبة روحك القدس آتي اليك كابنك. اشكرك لأنك اعطيتني روحك لأنني بذلك استطيع ان اقترب منك بثقة و اعلم انك تستمع لي . من فضلك اقبل مني عبادة قلبي و كلماتي و اعمالي . لتكن الأعمال التي اعملها تمجدك. باسم يسوع اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (29 يناير 2018)

2452 - 
فجلس ونادى الاثني عشر وقال لهم: إذا أراد أحد أن يكون أولا فيكون آخر الكل وخادما للكل. — مرقس 35:9


آخر الكل ؟ لا احد يحب ان يكون الأخير. نحن بالكاد نرضى بالمنزلة الثانية فكم بالأخيرة ! يسوع قلب الموازين . الانسان المهم بالنسبة له ليس الذي يسعى للمركز و الشهرة بل الانسان الذي يشبه يسوع الذي يكون مستعد للتخلي عن المركز و الشهرة و الاهمية من اجل الخدمة. بالنسبة ليسوع الأخير يعني الأول و هو الأول في عيون الله.


ايها الاله القدير مخلصي لقد خلقت العالم رائعا من اجلي و اعطيتني ابنك ليخلصني . كيف استطيع ان اشكرك عن احسانك و عطفك ؟ اعطني عيون كي ارى الناس كما تراهم و لا احكم بالمظهر بل اقدر الناس كما يفعل يسوع . اصلي باسم يسوع الذي غسل اقدام التلاميذ. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2018)

2453 -
بكل تواضع، ووداعة ، وبطول أناة، محتملين بعضكم بعضا في المحبة. — افسس 2:4

هناك اشخاص من الصعب جداً التعامل معهم . لكن مثلنا الأعلى هو يسوع . لقد كان صبور جداًمع تلاميذه ال12. تذكر تأثير الصبر و اللطف على التلاميذ و كيف غيرهم. هل نستطيع فعل ذلك ايضا؟

اعطني القوة و الصبر يا رب حتى اكون محباً و لطيفاً و صبورا مع الآخرين كما كان يسوع صبوراً مع الناس عندما جاء الى الارض و كما انك صبور معي . باسم يسوع سيدي و الهي اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (30 يناير 2018)

2454 - 
أي مُحاولة للوصول الى أخلاق المسيح، من دون المسيح، فاشلة
قال السيد المسيح : اُثْبُتُوا فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ. كَمَا أَنَّ الْغُصْنَ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ مِنْ ذَاتِهِ إِنْ لَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْكَرْمَةِ، كَذلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا إِنْ لَمْ تَثْبُتُوا فِيَّ. " يوحنا 15 : 4


----------



## fauzi (31 يناير 2018)

2455 - 
لأنك أنت يارب صالح وغفور، وكثير الرحمة لكل الداعين إليك. — مزامير 5:86


الغفران هو عطية جميلة جداً. لكن الله يفعل اكثر من ان يغفر. انه ينقي و ينسى . حبه لا يمكن ان يقاس . انه يسكب حبه بداخلنا اذا طلبناه بصدق كالهنا و ابونا . لنصرخ اذاً و نطلب مغفرة الله و نسبح اسمه القدوس و نحن نثق ان الله يشتاق ان يباركنا بالخير و الرحمة و الحب.


ايها الآب الغالي اريد ان اقول لك كم هو مهم حبك و غفرانك بالنسبة لي . اشكرك لأنك ارسلت يسوع ليرينا محبتك و ليدفع ثمن خطيتنا . ساعدني لكىياعيش كابن لك و اعيش من اجل مجدك. باسم مخلصي يسوع اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (31 يناير 2018)

2456 - 
بموتك صارت لي حياة. بقيامتك صارت لي نُصرَة.
إن لم تقبل موت السيد المسيح من أجلك، وغفرانه لخطاياك، فلا نصيب لك معه في الملكوت.
قال السيد المسيح : 
 يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسَلَّمَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي أَيْدِي أُنَاسٍ خُطَاةٍ، وَيُصْلَبَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ ( لوقا 24 : 7 )


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2018)

2457 -
اسمع يا إسرائيل: الرب إلهنا رب واحد. فتحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قوتك. — تثنية 4:6-5

يا آبانا السماوي ، اعظمك يا الهي القدوس . وأُقدرك على عطفك وبركاتك التي تنعم وتغدق بها علي . احببتك لأنك قد احببتني  اولاً في المسيح . يتوق قلبي اليوم لاظهار حبي لك في كل افعالي ، وحبي وكلامى . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2018)

"آية (يو 5: 44): كَيْفَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا وَأَنْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَ مَجْدًا بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ، وَالْمَجْدُ الَّذِي مِنَ الإِلهِ الْوَاحِدِ لَسْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَهُ؟"


----------



## fauzi (1 فبراير 2018)

2458 - 
الذي يعمل لرضا الناس، لا يعمل لرضا الله
قال السيد المسيح : مَتَى صُمْتُمْ فَلاَ تَكُونُوا عَابِسِينَ كَالْمُرَائِينَ، فَإِنَّهُمْ يُغَيِّرُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ صَائِمِينَ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ. متى 6 : 16


----------



## fauzi (5 فبراير 2018)

2459 - 
لأن كلمة الرب مستقيمة ، وكل صنعه بالأمانة . يحب البر والعدل . امتلأت الأرض من رحمة الرب. — مزامير 4:33-5


الله مُخلص . يمكننا ان نثق في وعوده ونتأكد ان اغراضه جيدة . ولكن كيف نعرف ذلك ؟ ان شروق الشمس كل صباح هو تذكير لنا ان اله السماوات والارض يقوم بعمله بحفظ الكون وتنظيمه. لو كان هذا صحيحاً في الطبيعة ، فهو صحيح ايضاً في العالم الروحي . رحب بكل شروق للشمس على انه تذكير لاخلاص الله .


ايها الخالق الرائع العظيم ، انا استقبل هذا اليوم كعطية وتذكير لاخلاصك . كل يوم تشرق فيه الشمس انتظر فيه أن يأتي اليوم الذي تمجد فيه وعدك بارسال ابنك ليأخذنا الى السماء اليك . اعطني شعور قوي اليوم بوجودك . اصلي باسمه ، من تتحقق فيه وعودك . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (5 فبراير 2018)

2460 - 
أحبك يارب ، يا قوتي. الرب صخرتي وحصني ومنقذي. إلهي صخرتي به أحتمي. ترسي وقرن خلاصي وملجإي. — مزامير 1:18-2

"الله الآب نحن نحبك" نرنم هذه الصلاة ولكن لاحظ جيداً بداية المزمور "أحبك يارب..." فحتى في العلن ، الكنيسة تعلمنا اهمية التعبير عن مشاعرنا تجاه الله. متى كانت اخر مرة قلت لخالق الكون: "انا احبك "

يا أبينا السماوي ، انا احبك . انا احبك لأنك اكثر من مستحق لحبي . احبك لأنك قد احببتني اولاً . احبك لأنك ارسلت ابنك الوحيد ويدفع ثمن تبنيّ في عائلتك. احبك لاخلاصك. احبك لأنك سمحت لي بنعمتك ان احبك. باسم المسيح اشكرك. آمين


----------



## fauzi (5 فبراير 2018)

2461 - 
أما أنا فأغني بقوتك ، وأرنم بالغداة برحمتك، لأنك كنت ملجأ لي، ومناصا في يوم ضيقي. — مزامير 16:59

اشياء كثيرة في حياتنا يمكن ان نفقدها بسبب الكوارث الطبيعية ، الشيخوخة ، والموت . يمكن للشيطان ان يطلق عليه اسم "سارق الأبد" -رواية للكاتب كلايف باركر- ولكن الله دائم وأبدي ويمكننا استثمار انفسنا فيه مع معرفة ان ارواحنا آمنة في رعايته. فهو حصن لنا وملجأ.

يا صخرة خلاصي ، اشكرك لأنك غير متغير ومخلص . اشكرك لأنك منبع الامان . اشكرك يا الله لأنك إلهي الذي اضع بين يديه حياتي وآمالي ومستقبلي . فلتتمجد فيّ اليوم . باسم يسوع . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (6 فبراير 2018)

2462 - 
التابع العدل والرحمة يجد حيا ة، حظا وكرامة. — أمثال 21:21


أليس الامر غريباً اننا عندما ننطلق للبحث عن السعادة او الفرح او المغزى او المعنى ، نادرا ما نجدها. وبدلاً من ذلك، عندما نقدم انفسنا في خدمة الآخرين ونعطي انفسنا للرب وعمله بكل اخلاص ، عندها نجد ما نحتاجه بشدة .

يا صانع الخيرات والهبات المثالية،  اسألك اليوم ان تعطيني الفرصة لأن اخدمك واخدم الآخرين بطريقة تظهر ملكوتك ومجده. اذا اخترت اثناء ذلك ان تلبي احتياجات قلبى، فانا اشكرك. باسم يسوع اصلى. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (6 فبراير 2018)

2463 - 
وجه السيد المسيح كلامه إلى بعض المتشددين الدينيين قائلًا : فَلَوْ عَلِمْتُمْ مَا هُوَ: إِنِّي أُرِيدُ رَحْمَةً لاَ ذَبِيحَةً، لَمَا حَكَمْتُمْ عَلَى الأَبْرِيَاءِ ( متى 12 : 7 )


----------



## fauzi (8 فبراير 2018)

2464 -
يا محبي الرب، أبغضوا الشر. هو حافظ نفوس أتقيائه. من يد الأشرار ينقذهم. — مزامير 10:97

الكراهية — يا لها من كلمة قوية. نحن يجب الا نكره بعضنا ولكن يجب ان نكره الشر. تركيبة صعبه النجاح، ولكن حيوية للغاية. الشر موجود بسبب الشيطان — ناصر الكراهية والاكاذيب والموت. فعندما يطل الشر برأسه القبيح، علينا ان نتحلى بالشجاعة ونقاوم الشيطان واعماله. خلال هذا، دعونا نصلي من اجل المحاصرين بين مخالبها، حتى لو كانوا يعتبروننا اعدائهم.

يا الله العظيم، اعطني نفور رهيب من الاشياء التي تعارض ارادتك وشخصك، واعطنى الشجاعة لاعتني بمن هم تحت سيطرة الشيطان . باسم المخلص اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (8 فبراير 2018)

2465 - 
سمعتم أنه قيل: تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك. وأما أنا فأقول لكم : أحبوا أعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم. لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السماوات، فإنه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين، ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين. — متى 43:5-45




عادة ما نتكلم عن مزايا كوننا ابناء الله — الغفران والخلاص ، مستقبل في السماء معه، عطية الروح القدس، والنصر النهائي عندما يأتي المسيح. لكن احد اعظم الامتيازات هي الفرصة ان نتصرف تجاه من يكرهوننا، بطريقة تعكس ذات الله. يمكن لأي احد ان يرد الكره بالكره، ولكن الامر يتطلب ابناً لالله لكي يرد بالبركة والصلاة من اجل اعداءه.


يا ابي ، اشكرك لحبك لي عندما كنت لا ازال عدواً لك. ، من فضلك اسكب حبك في قلبي لكي اتمكن من المحبة — كما احببتني — حتى اعدائي. باسم يسوع المسيح اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2018)

2466 - 
ينبغي لنا أن نشكر الله كل حين من جهتكم أيها الإخوة كما يحق، لأن إيمانكم ينمو كثيرا، ومحبة كل واحد منكم جميعا بعضكم لبعض تزداد. — تسالونيكى الثانية 3:1


"يا رب زدني ايماناً." "زدني قوة." "زدني حكمة." كثيرا ما نطلب هذه الاشياء في صلواتنا، لكن متى كانت آخر مرة شكرت الله من اجل زيادة محبتك؟ هل يمكنك التفكير في قول شيء  اكثر عن كنيستك من ، "محبة كل منكم للآخر في ازدياد!" دعونا نصلى ونعمل من اجل ذلك.


يا الله القدوس، ليملأني حبك لأتمكن من مشاركته مع الذين اصادفهم كل يوم. فليزداد هذا الحب وينمو ليرى الآخرون بسهولة انه نتيجة مباشرة لحبك السخي الذي شاركته معي . من خلال قوة روحك ساعدني  لازداد محبةً. باسم يسوع اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (10 فبراير 2018)

2467 - 
إن كنت أتكلم بألسنة الناس والملائكة ولكن ليس لي محبة، فقد صرت نحاسا يطن أو صنجا يرن. وإن كانت لي نبوة، وأعلم جميع الأسرار وكل علم، وإن كان لي كل الإيمان حتى أنقل الجبال، ولكن ليس لي محبة، فلست شيئا. وإن أطعمت كل أموالي ، وإن سلمت جسدي حتى أحترق، ولكن ليس لي محبة، فلا أنتفع شيئا. — كورنثوس الأولى 1:13-3


الحب! فى اسبوع عيد الحب ، لنتذكر المعنى الحقيقى للحب. بدون الحافز والتعبير عن الحب ، كل الانشطة "المسيحية" هي "انشطة" اكثر منها مسيحية . الحب هو التعبير عن شخصية المسيح ووجوده في حياتنا من خلال افعالنا تجاه الآخرين. لذا لا تتوه في رحلتك السنوية في الممر العاطفي . لنكون محبين على مدار السنة ونكون تلاميذ يسوع. (راجع يوحنا 34:13-35)


ايها الآب السماوي المحب، اشكرك كثيرا على اظهارك للحب في يسوع. ساعدني كي احب كما فعل — بغير انانية، مضحياً، وباستمرارية لكي يعرف الآخرون بحبك من خلال افعالي . باسم يسوع اصلى. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (12 فبراير 2018)

2468 - 
ولا تفرح بالإثم بل تفرح بالحق. وتحتمل كل شيء ، وتصدق كل شيء، وترجو كل شيء، وتصبر على كل شيء. — كورنثوس الأولى 6:13-7


حب دائما — انه امر شاق جداً وشيء صعب جداً. الله فقط هو الدائم . ولكن المسيحيين دفعوا الى حب دائم من خلال الروح القدس ! يحدثنا بولس "أن محبة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا." (رومية 5:5) لا عجب ان الحب دائم — فهو حب الله، متجليا في تضحية يسوع ومرسل بالروح القدس


يا الله المجيد في الاعالي ، اضع نفسي امامك مدركا قوتك غير المحدودة على الحب ، الحاجة الكبيرة للحب في حياة هؤلاء المحيطين بي ، وقدرتي المحدودة على الحب . من فضلك اسكب روحك القدوس بداخل قلبي واملأني قوة ومقدرة على الحب مثلك، دائما. باسم يسوع اصلى. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (14 فبراير 2018)

2469 - 
التواضع طريق الرفعة وليس الكبرياء
قال السيد المسيح :
كُلَّ مَنْ يَرْفَعُ نَفْسَهُ يَتَّضِعُ، وَمَنْ يَضَعُ نَفْسَهُ يَرْتَفِعُ ( لوقا 18 : 14 )


----------



## fauzi (14 فبراير 2018)

2470 - 
ماذا تعتقد سيحدث لو اتبع المسؤولين في البلد هذه المقولة؟
قال السيد المسيح :مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيكُمْ عَظِيمًا فَلْيَكُنْ لَكُمْ خَادِمًا ( متى 20 : 26 )


----------



## fauzi (15 فبراير 2018)

2471 -
في هذا هي المحبة: ليس أننا نحن أحببنا الله، بل أنه هو أحبنا، وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا. — يوحنا الاولى 10:4

لقد احبنا اولاً  وضحى بابنه لينقذنا مهما يكن قرارنا اذا كنا سنؤمن بنعمته او نرفض . لقد اعطى لنا امكانية ان نقبل او نرفض موت ابنه كتضحية من اجل خطايانا. الشرط الوحيد — كما يأتي في يوحنا الاولى 1:2-2 — اننا يجب ان ندرك انه مات من اجل الجميع في كل العالم ايضاً

يا الله العظيم الملك الكريم ، لن افهم تماماً لماذا يجب عليك ان تحبني وترسل يسوع ليموت من اجلي . اشكرك من اجل حبك . اشكرك على تضحيتك من اجل خطاياي . اشكرك يا يسوع لأنك اتيت وخلصتني . بشفاعة يسوع. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (15 فبراير 2018)

2472 -
الايمان هو أن تعمل ما يريده الله وتثق بأنك فعلت الصواب
قال السيد المسيح : وَلكِنْ مَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ، أَلَعَلَّهُ يَجِدُ الإِيمَانَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟ ( لوقا 18 : 8 )


----------



## fauzi (15 فبراير 2018)




----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2018)

2473 - 
الحياة بالقرب من الله أجمل... والباب مفتوح لمن يريد أن يحصل على هذه الحياة... دون إكراه، دون تعنيف، دون سحق لقيمة الانسان... فقط محبة، وعدالة، ورحمة
يقول الإنجيل المقدس : "آية (رؤ 21: 4): وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ، وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ». "


----------



## fauzi (21 فبراير 2018)

2474 - 
هو نور هذا العالم... اسأل الهداية منه

"آية (يو 8: 12): ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ».


----------



## fauzi (24 فبراير 2018)

2475 - 
الفعل الصحيح، في الموقف الصحيح - لا تسكت على الخطأ، ولا تحتفظ بالحقد
قال السيد المسيح : إِنْ أَخْطَأَ إِلَيْكَ أَخُوكَ فَوَبِّخْهُ، وَإِنْ تَابَ فَاغْفِرْ لَهُ. ( لوقا 17 : 3 )


----------



## fauzi (24 فبراير 2018)

2476 - 
نحن نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولا. —يوحنا الاولى 19:4


الموضوع بسيط جداً. الله محبة. الله هو منشأ الحب، ومثاله، ومعماره. احبه لأنه هو أحبني اولاً. اعرف كيف احب لأنه اراني كيف. استطيع ان احب لأنه صنعني على شاكلته وشخصيته. فهو ينبوع وحافز وقمة الحب. احبه لأنه أحبني اولاً، واخراً ، ودائماً.


يا إله الراحه والعزاء، اشكرك لأنك تريحني بحبك . مثلما يتعلم الطفل من والديه كيف يفعل اشياء كثيرة، اريد ان اتعلم منك يا الله ان احب بتضحية، بدون انانية، وبخضوع لكي يعرف الآخرين انهم ليسوا في حاجة يكسبوا حبك، فقط يستقبلوه. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (28 فبراير 2018)

2477 - 
لأن الله لم يعطنا روح الفشل ، بل روح القوة والمحبة والنصح. — تيموثاوس الثانية 7:1

القوة! نحن نحب ذلك المفهوم . عندما يتعلق الأمر بالقوة الالهية، القوة تكون صحيحة لأن القوة الالهية تكون مصحوبة بمحبة وانضباط. هذه الامور الثلاثة سويا تجعل حياة الانسان اكثر فاعليه وبناءه اكثر واصلاحية. عش الحياة لاقصى درجاتها: ليس كمسيحي خائف من ان يعيش حازما صادقا، بل يعيش بقوة الله، يشارك محبة الله، ويظهر فضائل الله.

الله القدوس، انت لا مثيل لك في عظمتك وقوتك. ليس لي حق ان امثل في حضرتك ومع ذلك انت دعوتنى بحبك ونعمتك. انت صخرتي ، حصني ، وقوتي. اعتمد على ارشادك ورحمتك لاتحمل المصاعب واتخطى العقبات. الله القدوس انت لا تقارن وانا اعبدك. باسم يسوع. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (28 فبراير 2018)

2478 - 
منصب الراعي دعوة ومسؤولية من عند الله، لكن ليس الكل يؤدونه بأمانة
قال السيد المسيح ( عن رجال الدين المرائين  ) :
فَكُلُّ مَا قَالُوا لَكُمْ أَنْ تَحْفَظُوهُ فَاحْفَظُوهُ وَافْعَلُوهُ، وَلكِنْ حَسَبَ أَعْمَالِهِمْ لاَ تَعْمَلُوا، لأَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ وَلاَ يَفْعَلُونَ. ( متى 23 : 3 )


----------



## fauzi (1 مارس 2018)

2479 - 
من لي في السماء ؟ ومعك لا أريد شيئا في الأرض. قد فني لحمي وقلبي. صخرة قلبي ونصيبي الله إلى الدهر. — مزامير 25:73-26

ما الذي يستطيع ان يحفظنا حقا؟ ربما افضل طريقة للاجابة على هذا السؤال هي بسؤال اخر: ما الذى يمكننا ان نحتفظ به عندما تدخل جثاميننا الى قبورها بهدوء عند الموت؟ فقط علاقتنا مع الله وشعبه تبقى لابعد من القبر. اذا كان هو من يبقى ، فكيف نستبدله بأي يء لا يبقى ؟

الرب العظيم، حافظ العهد ومحقق كل نبوءة ، انت املي، وقوتى، ومستقبلي. اعيش هذا اليوم في ذهول تام ان حافظ الكون يعرف اسمي، ويسمع صوتي، ويهتم بي. اشكرك على كونك ماضيّ ، وحاضري، ومستقبلى. باسم مخلصي اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (1 مارس 2018)

قال السيد المسيح : إِذَا أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَكُونَ أَوَّلاً فَيَكُونُ آخِرَ الْكُلِّ وَخَادِمًا لِلْكُلِّ ( مرقس 9 : 35 )


----------



## fauzi (2 مارس 2018)

2480 - 
لأنه يعرف طريقي. إذا جربني أخرج كالذهب. بخطواته استمسكت رجلي . حفظت طريقه ولم أحد. — أيوب 10:23-11


كيف نشتاق لهذا ان يكون اعترافنا الحقيقى . نحن لسنا ذهبا بعد، ولكننا نشتاق لأن نكون. نحن لسنا نتبع خطواته بشكل كامل بعد، ولكننا نحاول. لقد حاولنا الا نميل ، ولكننا احيانا نتعثر. اشكر الله على نعمته الى ان نتم نوايانا ورغباتنا في تلمذتنا.


يا خالق الكون العظيم، اعترف لك بخطاياي وضعفي في تتبع مساراتك. سامحني بينما الزم حياتي لخدمتك في بهجة وفرح . اشكرك على نعمتك التي تغفر خطيتي وتكملني بشخص يسوع . باسمه اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2018)

2481 - 
لأن أفكاري ليست أفكاركم، ولا طرقكم طرقي، يقول الرب. لأنه كما علت السماوات عن الأرض ، هكذا علت طرقي عن طرقكم وأفكاري عن أفكاركم. — إشعياء 8:55-9


بغض النظر عن شدة محاولتنا لادراك روعة الله، فهو مازال الله ونحن لا. يجب ان نتذكر للابد ان الخطية الاصلية والاساسية كانت محاولة ان تصبح مثل الله في المعرفة والفهم. نحن نعرف الله، لكننا لا يمكن ان نفهم كل شيء عنه بشكل كامل. نحن نحاول ان نأخذ شخصيته، ولكن لا يمكن الاقتراب من عظمته او بره او قداسته. هذا امر مثير ومحبط في ذات الوقت. ولكن يبقى الوعد انه في يوم ما سوف نراه كما هو (يوحنا الاولى 1:3-3) ونعرف كليا حتى واننا معروفين كليا (كورنثوس الأولى 11:13-12).


ايها الراعي الصالح، اشكرك على صبرك معي حينما لا استطيع ان افهم واقدر قداستك وشخصك الفائق . اشكرك على ارسالك يسوع حتى استطيع ان اعرفك بشكل افضل واثق بك لتعرفني بشكل افضل مما اعرف نفسي . أنا اتطلع لأن اراك وجها لوجه عندما يأتي يسوع ليأخذني لبيتي . حتى ذلك اليوم، من فضلك اعرف اني احبك. باسم يسوع اقدم شكري وتمجيدى. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2018)

2482 - 
لا تخف، بيده كل شيء... وهو القادر على كل شيء

( لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ، وَالْحَيُّ. وَكُنْتُ مَيْتًا، وَهَا أَنَا حَيٌّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ ) 
سفر الرؤيا 1 : 17 - 18


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2018)

2483 - 
قال السيد المسيح : تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ .(مت 11: 28)

وانا اريحكم .. هو الوحيد القادر على انه يقولها، لانه له كل السلطان والقوة والقدرة على ان يفعلها.


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2018)

2484 -
تئنُّ النفس وتنحني تحت ثقل الحزن والبلوى. ويتفتت القلب وينكسر إثر لطم أمواج التجارب المحيطة به فيصرخ الإنسان صرخات النجدة والاستغاثة ويذرف دموع الثكل والأسى إفراجاً عن همه وتعبيراً عن انكساره ناسياً أن هنالك وسيلة أفضل.
يقال إن أعذب الينابيع توجد وسط مياه البحار المالحة، وأجمل الأزهار تنمو في أشد المضايق وعُورة، وأكثرها جدباً. وإن أروع المزامير كانت عصارة نفس اختبرت أعمق الحزن وأشده. هكذا الحال مع محبي الرّب، يقفزون فرحاً حتى في ساعات الحزن الشديد ويهلّلون لاسم الله أبيهم..
هل اختبرت هذه الحقيقة يا أخي؟ ليس فقط أن نحتمل بصبر أو نقبل برضى بل أن نفرح وسط الأحزان فرحاً لا يعبّر عنه ومجيد..


----------



## fauzi (5 مارس 2018)

2485 - 
ولتكن هذه الكلمات التي أنا أوصيك بها اليوم على قلبك. وقصها على أولادك، وتكلم بها حين تجلس في بيتك، وحين تمشي في الطريق، وحين تنام وحين تقوم. — تثنية 6:6-7


نحن نبدأ كل يوم مع الله. كل نفس نأخذه يجب ان يكون تذكير قوي ان آبانا منحنا يوما آخر للحياة لخدمته. كل دقة قلب هي دليل على محبة  الله ، تذكير لنا اننا مباركون بدقيقة أخرى لنقدم له الافضل. هذه البركة تنسى بسهولة جدا. افضل طريقة لتذكر هذه الحقائق عندما نعلمها ونظهرها ونعيشها مع  اطفالنا.


الله العظيم، الرزاق الرؤوف، والصديق الذي لا استحقه، اشكرك! اشكرك على هذا النفس الذي اتنفسه وعلى دقة قلبي التي تحفظ حياتي . اجعلني مدركا بوجودك بينما اتنزه واتكلم وارتاح واعمل . باسم يسوع، المضحي الكريم، اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (6 مارس 2018)

2486 - 
يارب، أنت إلهي أعظمك. أحمد اسمك لأنك صنعت عجبا. مقاصدك منذ القديم أمانة وصدق. — إشعياء 1:25


تصرفات الله ليست ردود فعل للاوضاع الحالية، ولكن جزء من خططه طويلة الامد للفداء. بالفعل ، لقد فعل اشياء رائعه: لقد اخذ النية الشريرة للحشد الذي صرخ          
 " اصلبوه " وحولها لفرصة لتحقيق النبوءة ويفدينا. انه مخلص عظيم وصنع العجائب.


الله القدوس ، انت تفاجئني بعجائب جديدة واشياء جديدة يومياً. لكن في قلبي اعلم ان هذه الاشياء ليست جديدة بالنسبة لك. اشكرك لأنك لم تجعل الحياة مملة او متوقعة لكي استطيع ان الجأ لك، انت الجديد دائما والمثير والرائعي. باسم مخلصي يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (7 مارس 2018)

2487 - 

اختبرني يا الله واعرف قلبي . امتحني واعرف أفكاري. وانظر إن كان في طريق باطل، واهدني طريقا أبديا. — مزامير 23:139-24

الله يعرفنا بالفعل. لا يمكننا الادعاء اننا اشخاص آخرون معه. فهو يعرفنا — من الداخل والخارج، عن ظهر قلب. هذا الامر يجب ان يحررنا ان نشارك معه درجة ملحوظة من الألفة، ولكن معظمنا يهرب من علاقة مقربة كهذه مع آبانا. ولكن اذا كانت رغبتنا ان نصبح مثله اكثر، الطريقة الوحيدة للتحول هي بدعوته للنظر في قلوبنا، ومحفزاتنا، ورغباتنا.

يا الله، انا اعرف انك الشخص الذي يبحث القلوب والعقول. وبعد، بسبب النعمة التي اظهرتها من خلال يسوع، انا واثق انك تحبني . قلبي نادم على الخطية التي ارتكبتها، ولكني احاول بجدية ان اخدمك في شرف وطهارة. من فضلك املأني بروحك لكي استطيع ان اصبح اكثر مثل المسيح. باسم ابنك القدوس اصلى. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (8 مارس 2018)

2488 - 
قمة في الحكمة 
قال السيد المسيح :  اَلأَمِينُ فِي الْقَلِيلِ أَمِينٌ أَيْضًا فِي الْكَثِيرِ، وَالظَّالِمُ فِي الْقَلِيلِ ظَالِمٌ أَيْضًا فِي الْكَثِيرِ. ( لوقا 16 : 10 )


----------



## fauzi (9 مارس 2018)

2489 - 
إن لم تصدّقه لأجل كلامه، فصدّقه لأجل اعماله
قال السيد المسيح للمفلوج : كَ أَقُولُ: قُمْ وَاحْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ ( مرقس 2 : 11 )


----------



## fauzi (9 مارس 2018)

2489 - 
إن لم تصدّقه لأجل كلامه، فصدّقه لأجل اعماله
قال السيد المسيح للمفلوج : كَ أَقُولُ: قُمْ وَاحْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ ( مرقس 2 : 11 )


----------



## fauzi (10 مارس 2018)

2490 - 
ربنا أعطى نوح إنقاذ من الطوفان وهو الفلك،
وأعطي يونان إنقاذ من البحر وهو الحوت ،
وأعطى يوسف إنقاذ من السجن وهو حلم فرعون ،
وأعطى شعبه إنقاذ من العبودية وهي الضربات العشرة ،
وأعطى بطرس إنقاذ من السجن بواسطة الملاك!
انتظر من الرب إنقاذ مما تمر به فهو يستطيع كل شيء ولا يعسر عليه امر


----------



## fauzi (12 مارس 2018)

2491 - 
كم هناك اشخاص يعيشون بلا رجاء والحل موجود قربهم
قال السيد المسيح :  أنا هو الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية. أنا أعطي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجاناً ( رؤيا 21 : 6 )


----------



## fauzi (14 مارس 2018)

2492 - 
سيف السيد المسيح هو الحق المبين، وليس سيف الدم والقتل

قال السيد المسيح : رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ ( متى 26: 52 )


----------



## fauzi (22 مارس 2018)

2493 - 

صلاة الخاطئ التائب افضل من صلاة المتديّن المتكبّر


----------



## fauzi (23 مارس 2018)

2494 - 
لم يوصي السيد المسيح اي وصية لإيذاء اي انسان، كل وصاياه هي وصايا محبة لله والإنسان - لو اتبع العالم وصاياه لن يكون هناك اي عنف في الوجود. العنف دمّر ويدمّر مجتمعنا كل يوم.


----------



## fauzi (23 مارس 2018)

2495 - 
قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه :
25 «أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ رُؤَسَاءَ الأُمَمِ يَسُودُونَهُمْ، وَالْعُظَمَاءَ يَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ.
26 فَلاَ يَكُونُ هكَذَا فِيكُمْ. بَلْ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيكُمْ عَظِيمًا فَلْيَكُنْ لَكُمْ خَادِمًا،
27 وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيكُمْ أَوَّلاً فَلْيَكُنْ لَكُمْ عَبْدًا،
28 كَمَا أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ، وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ».
( متى 20 : 25 - 28 )
تريد ان تكون معروفًا بين الشباب بمكانتك وصيتك - هناك طريقتين لنوال ذلك:
1 - الطريقة الكاذبة: وهم العظمة والتكبر، واستخدام اموالك، جسدك، مواهبك للإرتفاع على الآخرين. من وجهة نظرك تبدو فريدًا بارزًا مميزًا بين الجماعة، إلا انك حصلت على ذلك بالوهم - وارتكزت على الاضعف منك لتظهر. فانت تأخذ من الآخرين، لا تعطيهم.
2 - الطريقة الحقيقية: ان تكون سند لكثيرين، وتخدمهم بافضل صورة، وتتحمل الكلام الطائش وتنصحه بالمحبة - تعطي من يسألك وتدبر؛ لا ترى انك افضل من احد، لكنك واقعيًا تستفضل وتفيض على الكثيرين، فانت تعطي لا تأخذ.
فهنا امامك الخياران، اي منهما تختار؟ هل تهتم بالأصلي، ام لا مشكلة لديك في التقليد؟


----------



## fauzi (25 مارس 2018)

2496 - 
لا تصنع صدقة امام أحد غير الله

قال السيد المسيح :  وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَنَعْتَ صَدَقَةً فَلاَ تُعَرِّفْ شِمَالَكَ مَا تَفْعَلُ يَمِينُكَ، ""آ (مت 6: 3)


----------



## fauzi (26 مارس 2018)

2497 - 
اذهب اليه، لا تتردد
قال السيد المسيح : اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ.  أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. (يوحنا 6: 47 - 48 )


----------



## fauzi (27 مارس 2018)

2498 - 
على الله خلاصي ومجدي، صخرة قوتي، محتماي في الله. — مزامير 7:62


ما نحن ، وما نصبح عليه في الحياة، وما ننجزه من أهمية ، كل هذا بين يدي الله. لا نستطيع تحقيق تكريم دائم لأنفسنا بدون بركته. لا نستطيع تأمين مستقبلنا ولا اماننا بدون حمايته وبركته. اساس كل الانجازات والمجد يعتمد على استعدادنا لوضع حياتنا في رعايته.


يا صخره خلاصي وملجأي ، اضع نفسي في رعايتك. استلم مستقبلي واستخدمني للمجد. بك احتمي وبقوتك اعتمد لجعل ايامي ذات شأن. باسم يسوع اصلى. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (31 مارس 2018)

2499 -
كان ذلك الجمعة... إلا ان الأحد قادم! ومخلّصي لا يمكث في القبر
قال السيد المسيح : يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسَلَّمَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي أَيْدِي أُنَاسٍ خُطَاةٍ، وَيُصْلَبَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ ) لوقا 24 : 7 )


----------



## fauzi (31 مارس 2018)

بقيامتك يا ربّ، أعطيتنا الحياة الأبدية ووهبتنا الخلاص


----------



## fauzi (2 أبريل 2018)

2500 - 

لا تخف أن تؤمن 
قال السيد المسيح : طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا ( يوحنا 20 : 29 )

إن كنت تؤمن بصلب وقيامة السيد المسيح فأن لك نصيبًا معه في الحياة الأبدية. وأنت مستعد الآن لبدء مسيرة التلمذة والتغيير العملي في حياتك، سائرًا على خطاه لتشابه صورته شيء فشيء.


----------



## fauzi (2 أبريل 2018)

2501 - 
وفيما كان يسوع صاعدا إلى أورشليم أخذ الاثني عشر تلميذا على انفراد في الطريق وقال لهم، ها نحن صاعدون إلى أورشليم، وابن الإنسان يسلم إلى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة، فيحكمون عليه بالموت. ويسلمونه إلى الأمم لكي يهزأوا به ويجلدوه ويصلبوه، وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم. — متى 17:20-19

يوجد امر تم توضيحه في اناجيل (متى، مرقس، لوقا، ويوحنا) ان موت يسوع على الصليب لم يكن بحادث. يسوع عرف ما يوجد بانتظاره في أورشليم وذهب لكي ينجينا من نفس المصير. لو فقط نواجه التحديات التي تقابلنا بايمان ان الله سوف يقودنا للانتصار وراء الالم !


الله القدوس والآب المحب، اشكرك على خطتك لستر خطيتي بنعمتك عن طريق موت ابنك. فلأعيش اليوم مدركا تضحيته وواثقا بنصره على الخطية والموت، لكي تعكس حياتي انتصارك. باسم يسوع، مخلصي الغالي ، اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (5 أبريل 2018)

2502 - 
هل هناك شخص تشعر انك لا يمكن ان تغفر له؟
قال السيد المسيح :
إِنْ أَخْطَأَ إِلَيْكَ أَخُوكَ فَوَبِّخْهُ، وَإِنْ تَابَ فَاغْفِرْ لَهُ. ( لوقا 17 : 3 )


----------



## fauzi (7 أبريل 2018)

2503 - 
كل يوم يحتاج الى نعمة إلهية ومجهود ليكون يومًا ناجحًا، فلا تخسر اليوم بالقلق على المستقبل
قال السيد المسيح : فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَدِ، لأَنَّ الْغَدَ يَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِنَفْسِهِ. يَكْفِي الْيَوْمَ شَرُّهُ." ( متى 6 : 34 )


----------



## fauzi (9 أبريل 2018)

2504 - 

الطهارة موجودة في المحبة وليس في الفرائض
قال السيد المسيح : أَعْطُوا مَا عِنْدَكُمْ صَدَقَةً، فَهُوَذَا كُلُّ شَيْءٍ يَكُونُ نَقِيًّا لَكُمْ. (لوقا 11: 41)


----------



## fauzi (11 أبريل 2018)

"آية (مز 34: 4): طَلَبْتُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَاسْتَجَابَ لِي، وَمِنْ كُلِّ مَخَاوِفِي أَنْقَذَنِي."


----------



## fauzi (14 أبريل 2018)

2505 -
صح؟... أم أن المحبة هي فقط للمؤمنين؟

قال السيد المسيح :إِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ، فَأَيَّ فَضْل تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضًا يَفْعَلُونَ هكَذَا؟ ( متى 5 : 47 )


----------



## fauzi (14 أبريل 2018)

" (مز 103: 2): بَارِكِي يَا نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ، وَلاَ تَنْسَيْ كُلَّ حَسَنَاتِهِ. "


----------



## fauzi (14 أبريل 2018)

الخوف لا يأتي من دون سبب... ضمان الحياة الأبدية يجعلك لا تعود تذكره


----------



## fauzi (23 أبريل 2018)

2506 - سيارة، بيت، زواج، عمل... هذه هي اهداف الناس، لكنّها ليست كل الحياة، فالحياة لا يكون طعمها بما نمتلك، بل بما نحن موجودون لأجله... وهذه الاهداف كلها اقل قيمة من الانسان نفسه، فمن يعيش لأجلها فقط يبقى شاعرًا ان هناك شيء ما ينقصه وأن عمره يضيع سدى... السيد المسيح يستطيع ان يعطيك هدف عظيم تحيا من أجله وبه، فيُعطي حياتك طعم ومعنى وسبب وهدف وتتحقق ذاتك وهويتك فيه
 ان انفاق العمر من اجل خيرات الدنيا هو اضاعة له، فالانسان اثمن من الاشياء او العلاقات، اما انفاق العمر من اجل المسيح فهو ربح لا خسارة، لأن بركات الله غير المنظورة للعالم تستقر على من يفعل ذلك، وكلما انفق من ذاته اكثر زاد الله له وأفاض.


----------



## fauzi (24 أبريل 2018)

2507 - 
السيد المسيح ينتقد النفاق بكلامه هذا - متحدّثا عن كيف يجب ان يكون ما في قلب الانسان هو ما على شفاهه
قال السيد المسيح : كَيْفَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَتَكَلَّمُوا بِالصَّالِحَاتِ وَأَنْتُمْ أَشْرَارٌ؟ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلَةِ الْقَلْب يَتَكَلَّمُ الْفَمُ. متى 12: 34)


----------



## fauzi (29 أبريل 2018)

2508 - 

كيف تريد أخذ اجرتك وانت مقصّر في وظيفتك / او مع عائلتك / او حتى مع نفسك؟... إن لم تكن أمينًا على ما أوكله الله لك، فكيف سيعطيك حقك؟
قال السيد المسيح : إِنْ لَمْ تَكُونُوا أُمَنَاءَ فِي مَا هُوَ لِلْغَيْرِ، فَمَنْ يُعْطِيكُمْ مَا هُوَ لَكُمْ؟ ( لوقا 16 : 12 )


----------



## fauzi (1 مايو 2018)

2509 - 
قد ينخدع الناس بمظاهر التديّن، إلا ان الله يعرف حقيقة الإنسان
قال السيد المسيح : أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تُبَرِّرُونَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ! وَلكِنَّ اللهَ يَعْرِفُ قُلُوبَكُمْ. إِنَّ الْمُسْتَعْلِيَ عِنْدَ النَّاسِ هُوَ رِجْسٌ قُدَّامَ اللهِ. ( لوقا 16 : 15 )


----------



## fauzi (3 مايو 2018)

2510 -
فرحين في الرجاء، صابرين في الضيق، مواظبين على الصلاة. — رومية 12:12
احيانا وسيله البقاء تكون بالعزيمة والاستمرار باخلاص والثقة بأن الله موجود ويساعدنا، بالرغم من الظروف الظاهرية. اختيار الفرح من خلال الأمل عوضا عن اليأس ، اختيار الصبر اثناء المحن ، واختيار الاخلاص في الصلاة، كل هذه قرارات ارادية واثقة بأن الله يستطيع ايضا ان يغير ظروفنا لأنه يسمع اصواتنا.
يا الله العظيم اصنع بي قلبا عازما ثابتا لكي استطيع ان اصمد بفرح مهما كانت الصعوبات. اسالك باسم ابنك المخلص . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (4 مايو 2018)

2511 - 
قد لا يفرح المتديّنون بتوبة الخاطئ باعتبارهم أفضل منه... لكن السماء تحتفل! لأنها لا تُحابي أحد
قال السيد المسيح : أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ هكَذَا يَكُونُ فَرَحٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ بِخَاطِئٍ وَاحِدٍ يَتُوبُ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ تِسْعَةٍ وَتِسْعِينَ بَارًّا لاَ يَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى تَوْبَةٍ. ( لوقا 15 : 7 )


----------



## fauzi (6 مايو 2018)

2512 - 
ضع رجائك في يسوع المسيح -
لوقا 18 : 
35 وَلَمَّا اقْتَرَبَ مِنْ أَرِيحَا كَانَ أَعْمَى جَالِسًا علَى الطَّرِيقِ يَسْتَعْطِي.
36 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الْجَمْعَ مُجْتَازًا سَأَلَ: «مَا عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ هذَا؟»
37 فَأَخْبَرُوهُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ مُجْتَازٌ.
38 فَصَرَخَ قِائِلاً: «يَا يَسُوعُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، ارْحَمْنِي!».
39 فَانْتَهَرَهُ الْمُتَقَدِّمُونَ لِيَسْكُتَ، أَمَّا هُوَ فَصَرَخَ أَكْثَرَ كَثِيرًا: «يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، ارْحَمْنِي!».
40 فَوَقَفَ يَسُوعُ وَأَمَرَ أَنْ يُقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ. وَلَمَّا اقْتَرَبَ سَأَلَهُ
41 قِائِلاً: «مَاذَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ بِكَ؟» فَقَالَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، أَنْ أُبْصِرَ!».
42 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَبْصِرْ. إِيمَانُكَ قَدْ شَفَاكَ».

كثيراً ما كان الشحاذون يجلسون على جوانب الطرق الموصلة إلى المدن, يستعطون. وعادة ما كان الشحاذ معوَّقاً بصورة أو بأخرى, وبذلك لم يكن قادراً على كسب عيشه. ولم يكن العون الطبي لتلك الحالات متوافراً أو متاحاً, كما كان الناس يميلون إلى تجاهل التزامهم بالعناية بالمحتاجين ï´؟لا 25:35-38ï´¾. ومن ثم كان للشحاذين أمل ضئيل في النجاة من الحياة المتدهورة المنحطة التي يعيشونها. أما هذا الشحاذ الأعمى فقد وضع رجاءه في المسيح. فصرخ بلا خجل ليجذب انتباه يسوع, فقال له الرب يسوع "إيمانك قد شفاك" فمهما كانت حالتك ميئوساً منها, ادعُ يسوع بإيمان وهو يعينك.


----------



## fauzi (7 مايو 2018)

2513 - 
اغفر بلا حدود لأن الله غفر لك بلا حدود ايضًا
قال السيد المسيح : إِنْ أَخْطَأَ إِلَيْكَ سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ فِي الْيَوْمِ، وَرَجَعَ إِلَيْكَ سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ فِي الْيَوْمِ قَائِلاً: أَنَا تَائِبٌ، فَاغْفِرْ لَهُ ( لوقا 17 : 4 )


----------



## fauzi (8 مايو 2018)

2514 -
اسلكوا بحكمة من جهة الذين هم من خارج، مفتدين الوقت. ليكن كلامكم كل حين بنعمة، مصلحا بملح، لتعلموا كيف يجب أن تجاوبوا كل واحد. — كولوسى 5:4-6
لنستعمل احاديثنا لمباركة الاخرين ومساعدتهم على معرفة المسيح.
يا رب من فضلك سامحني على كلماتي الطائشة التي نطقتها هذا الاسبوع
افتح عيناي يا رب لكي ارى هؤلاء الناس الذين وضعتهم في طريقي لكي اساعدهم. باسم يسوع المبارك اصلي . آمين


----------



## fauzi (9 مايو 2018)

2515 - 

حين مرض لعازر لم تفكر مريم ومرثا إلا في فكرتين: إما أن يأتي المسيح "الآن" ليشفيه، أو ان يموت لعازر ليقوم في الحياة الأبدية... لكن المسيح أتى و معه حل ثالث: و هو إعادة أخيهم إلى الحياة بعد أربعة أيام من موته (يوحنا 9).

حين عاد الابن الضال وقد بدَّد ميراثه، كان يتوقع ردَ فعلٍ من إثنين: إما أن يطرده والده، أو في أفضل الأحوال يَقبَله كأجير ليسدد ديونه من عمله كخادم... لكنه فوجئ بالاختيار الثالث: أعاده ابوه إلى مكانته فألبسه الحُلَّة الأولى، وأعاد له كل كرامته.

حين رأى التلاميذُ المولودَ أعمى، فكروا في إجابتين: «مَنْ أَخْطَأَ: أهذَا أَمْ أَبَوَاهُ حَتَّى وُلِدَ أَعمَى؟»... لكن السيد المسيح أضاف إليهم إجابة ثالثة جديدة على أذهانهم هي: "لا هذَا أَخْطَأَ وَلا أَبوَاهُ... لكِنْ لِتَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُ اللهِ فِيهِ!" (يوحنا 9)، ثم خلق له عينين جديدتين.

حين تأخر الوقت وجاعت الجموع، وضع التلاميذ أمام المسيح خيارين: إما أن يصرف الجمع "لِيَذْهَبُوا وَيَجِدُوا طَعَامًا"، أو "لنَذْهَبَ وَنَبْتَاعَ طَعَامًا لِهذَا الشَّعْبِ كُلِّهِ"... و بعد ان احتاروا، قدَّم لهم حلاً ثالثاً، فأطعم الجمع من الخبزات الخمس والسمكتين حتى "أَكَلُوا وَشَبِعُوا جَمِيعًا" (لوقا 9).

حين سمع شعب إسرائيل بخروج جيش فرعون خلفهم، لم يخطر على بالهم سوى احتمالين: إما أن يقتلهم المصريون، أو يستعبدوهم إلى مصر مرة أخرى. لكن الله منحهم الاختيار الثالث الذي لم يخطر لهم على بال وشقّ لهم البحر ليعبُروا منه بسلام (خروج 15).

مهما احتار ذهنك، سيظل هناك حلّ يوجده لك الله من العدم، فلا تحصر نفسك بين خيارين وتنسى ان الله لديه دائما خيار لا يخضع للمنطق البشري ولا لقوانين الطبيعة....

اطمئنّ يا صديقي، الله لديه دائما لك حل ثالث لم يخطر لك علي بال.


----------



## fauzi (10 مايو 2018)

2516 -
وإن أخطأ إليك أخوك فاذهب وعاتبه بينك وبينه وحدكما. إن سمع منك فقد ربحت أخاك. — متى 15:18
هناك شيء واحد فقط صحيح نفعله عندما نُجرح من اخ او اخت في المسيح . ان نذهب لهذا الشخص،  ونحاول ان نحصر الضرر فيما بيننا نحن الاثنين فقط ، ونعمل على التصالح. هذه هي ارادة الله، ويجب ان تكون هدفنا لأننا اولاده.
الله العظيم، سامحني على حماقتي وانانيتي . اعطني الشجاعة لأوجه هؤلاء من اخطأوا بحقي ، ولكن اذا لم استطع ان اجلب التصالح ، ساعدني بقوة روحك القدوس ان اسامحهم كما سامحتني . باسم يسوع اصلي . آمين .


----------



## fauzi (10 مايو 2018)

2517 -

الزواج مقدّس عند الله، والإنسان لا يكسره على مزاجه
قال السيد المسيح : كُلُّ مَنْ يُطَلِّقُ امْرَأَتَهُ وَيَتَزَوَّجُ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي، وَكُلُّ مَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ مِنْ رَجُل يَزْنِي. ( لوقا 16 : 18)


----------



## fauzi (20 مايو 2018)

2518 - 

ثق بالرب واتكل عليه واطلبه في كل الظروف ..


----------



## fauzi (22 مايو 2018)

2519 - 
"وأنا أريحكم" 
رسم الفنان الدنيماركي "هنريخ" صورة للمسيح عنوانها "وأنا أريحكم"، يُرى فيها المسيح محاط بجمهرة من الناس من كلّ جنس ولون. وفي كتاب "إنجيل الفن"؛ قدّم الكاتب شرحاً لهذه الصورة فقال:" إن هذا الواقف إلى يمين المسيح وفي يده القيود؛ هو مجرم جاء يلتمس الغفران. وهذا الممسك بهدب ثوبه؛ يمثّل الآثمين في الأرض؛ وقد جاء يلتمس من ربّ الفداء خلاصاً وعوناً. وذاك العابس الوجه؛ يمثّل الذين اختبروا الفشل، فجاء يلتمس العون والإرشاد.أما الجالس عند قدمية بوجه مشرق بالبشر، فيمثّل الذين اختبروا راحته حين قبلوا خلاصه". هذا هو"يسوع المسيح" مريح التعابى، يأتي إليه الرازحين تحت ثقل الخطايا فيستريحون، ينظر إليه مكتئبي النفس فيتعزّون، يلتمسه المذنبون فينالون غفراناً لخطاياهم. وما أروع الدعوة التي ما زال يقدمها للمتعبين حتى يومنا هذا: "تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم". إنها كلمات تكشف لنا عن كفاية المسيح وسعة رحمته ومدى محبته وغنى لطفه. وتعبّر عن شوقه لضم جمهور التعابى إلى صدره الدافق بالحنان. أنه يعطي راحة لا تستطيع قوة في الوجود تعكيرها، لأن السلام الذي يعطيه كعمق المحيط، لا يتأثر بالعواصف التي تثيرها الطبيعة. 
في الحقيقة أن هموم الحياة كثيرة، وكم من المرات ينتابنا انقباض في النفس، فنعيش مهمومين، بينما كان في استطاعتنا اختبار الفرح الحقيقي لو أننا التفتنا إلى الراعي العظيم "يسوع المسيح"، الذي قال" التفتوا إليّ واخلصوا يا جميع أقاصي الأرض لأني أنا الله". وكم من المرات تراودنا أفكار مظلمة، بينما كان في مقدورنا أن نحيا في النور لو أننا التجأنا إلى المسيح الذي أكد لنا بالقول:"أنا هو نور العالم. من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة".
صديقنا، حين تحيق بك البلايا، وتعصر قلبك الهموم، حين ينهك ضميرك بذكريات الماضي الأثيم. انظر إلى "مريح التعابي"، القادر أن يحررك ويمحو ماضيك، يريحك ويملأ قلبك بسلامه الذي يفوق كل عقل. سلم له طريقك واتكل عليه وهو يُجري..لا تجعل اليأس يتملكك، فهو يستطيع أن يخرج مثل النور برك، وحقك مثل الظهيرة. ولا تستسلم تحت ثقل القلق والهم، فحمل الهموم بعيداً عن مريح التعابى يسحق النفس تماماً كحجري الرحى.. أما المتكل على المسيح فيستطيع أن يقول مع النبي داود:"عند كثرة همومي في داخلي، تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي".


----------



## fauzi (23 مايو 2018)

2520 - 
فليرض كل واحد منا قريبه للخير، لأجل البنيان. — رومية 2:15
يوجد الاف الاسباب قد تجعلك مكتئب ومستاء من الحياة. لكن بالنسبة للكثير منا، هذه اعراض التركيز على انفسنا اكثر من اللازم والغضب من الحياة. لكننا نسينا ان نشكر الله على بركاته لنا، واصبحنا صامتين في تمجيدنا لله، وتوقفنا عن مساعدة هؤلاء الذين من حولنا. التفكير في الآخرين كان اسلوب حياة المسيح. عندما نسير على مثال يسوع، افعالنا تصنع الفارق في حياة الذين نباركهم ونحن نبارك جدا ايضا. لنبعد التركيز عن انفسنا ونسعى لمباركة اقربائنا
الله القدوس، ساعدني ان ارى الانكسار، والآذى، والصعوبات في حياة من حولي . من فضلك استخدمني لمباركة الآخرين الذين يحتاجون لمحبتك ونعمتك بشدة. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين


----------



## fauzi (23 مايو 2018)

2521 -

ما اروع حماية الرب وحمايته لاولاده ...
فيوسف حُفظ وهو في بئر فارغة ....
وموسى حُفظ وهو في سفط بردي ...
ويونان حُفظ وهو في جوف حوت ...
وارميا حُفظ وهو في جب وحل ...
ودانيال حُفظ وهو في جب اسود ....
وبطرس حُفظ وهو في سجن هيرودس ...
وبولس حُفظ وهو في سفينة مكسورة ...

مهما كانت اخطارك وظروفك وصعوباتك وضيقاتك في الحياة ...

لا تنسى ابدا كلمة ابدية قالها لك الله ..
((لا اهملك ولا اتركك ))


----------



## fauzi (23 مايو 2018)




----------



## fauzi (26 مايو 2018)

2522 - 
كم هو جميل ان يصنع الإنسان التقوى لله فقط ، وليس للآخرين
قال السيد المسيح : وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صُمْتَ فَادْهُنْ رَأْسَكَ وَاغْسِلْ وَجْهَكَ،
كم هو جميل ان يصنع الإنسان التقوى لله فقط ، وليس للآخرينالَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً. ( متى 6 : 17 - 18 )


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مايو 2018)

fauzi قال:


> 2521 -
> 
> ما اروع حماية الرب وحمايته لاولاده ...
> فيوسف حُفظ وهو في بئر فارغة ....
> ...


حقا هو لا يهمل و لا يترك أولاده 
نشكرك على حنانك يا رب


----------



## fauzi (10 يونيو 2018)

2523 - 
محتملين بعضكم بعضا ، ومسامحين بعضكم بعضا إن كان لأحد على أحد شكوى، كما غفر لكم المسيح هكذا أنتم أيضا. — كولوسى 13:3
الله القدوس احتاج لمعونة روحك القدوس لكى اتخلى عن المطالبة بالاخطاء التي  ارتكبت ضدي وان اعامل هؤلاء الذين جرحوني كأخوة لي في عائلتك. من فضلك مكنّي من أن التزم بمثالك في التسامح ، حتى عندما يكون صعب. باسم يسوع اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (12 يونيو 2018)

2524 - 
السماوات تحدث بمجد الله، والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه. يوم إلى يوم يذيع كلاما، وليل إلى ليل يبدي علما. — مزامير 1:19-2
صوت الله دائما يتكلم . شهوده يبرهنوا على مجده ، وعظمته ، ونعمته .
 العالم يصرخ ان وراء جماله الخلاب وقوته الكبيرة الله الذي اعطاه الحياة، الهدف .
يا الله العظيم، خالق السماوات التي لا تعد ولا تحصى وكوكبنا الازرق الصغير، اشكرك على عنايتك بصراخ قلب صغير جداً في كون كبير جدا. احبك ، واقدرك ، واؤمن بك ، واعبدك في عجب. فلتتمجد في حياتي ، وكلامي ، وافعالي هذا اليوم . باسم يسوع اصلي . آمين .


----------



## fauzi (15 يونيو 2018)

2525 - 

( نعم يسمع ويرى )
------------------------------------
1 - يسمع صلاتنا : - قال داود النبى : الغارس الأذن الا يسمع ؟ الصانع العين الا يبصر ؟ ( مزمور 94 : 9 ) ----- الرب يسمع عندما أدعوه ( مزمور 4 : 3 ) ---- يدعونى فأستجيب له ( مزمور 91 : 15 ) . 

2 - يرى دموعنا : - قال الله لحزقيا : قد رأيت دموعك ( 2 ملوك 20 : 5 )
..... الذين يزرعون بالدموع يحصدون بالأبتهاج ( مزمور 126 : 5 ) 

3 - يصغى لأنات قلوبنا : - انى لقد رأيت مشقة شعبى الذين فى مصر وسمعت أنينهم ونزلت لأنقذهم ( أعمال الرسل 7 : 34 ) . 

4 - يحس باّلامنا: - فيما هو قد تألم مجربا يقدر أن يعين المجربين(عبرانيين2 : 18)

5 - يشفى أمراضنا : - قال الله لحزقيا : هأنذا أشفيك ( 2 ملوك 20 : 5 )
......... وكل الذين لمسوه نالوا الشفاء ( متى 14 : 36 )
......... وعد الرب كل مؤمن : فأنى أنا الرب شافيك ( خروج 15 : 26 )


----------



## fauzi (16 يونيو 2018)

2526 -
سلام المسيح يفوق كل مشاكلك... آمن به لتنال هذا السلام
قال السيد المسيح :  "آية (يو 14: 27): «سَلاَمًا أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سَلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ."


----------



## fauzi (21 يونيو 2018)

2527 - 
"ارفعوا إلى العلاء عيونكم وانظروا من خلق هذه من الذي يُخرج بعدد جندها يدعو كلها بأسماء..لكثرة القوة وكونه شديد القدرة لا يُفقد أحد".( إشعياء 40: 26) 
هناك حالة من الإنحناء الداخلي (لسبب أمراض أو خطايا أو مشكلات) تجعل الإنسان مُنكس الرأس لا يقوى على النظر لأعلى. 
هذه كانت حالة بني إسرائيل حينما تصوروا أن الله قد نسيهم بسبب آثامهم..فأرسل الله لهم إشعياء بهذه الكلمات الرائعة داعياً إياهم أن ينظروا إلى العلاء..
فكما يعرف أسماء النجوم هو يعرف كلاً منا باسمه ..
نعم هو يعرفني ويعرفك باسمك ..يعرف ماضيك وحاضرك ومستقبلك..يعرف خبايا قلبك وما تخجل أن تحكيه حتى مع أقرب الناس إليك..نعم هو يعرف حيرتك ومخاوفك وهمسات قلبك..ويريد أن يشجعك بأن محبته لك محبة خاصة جداً ..محبة باسمك انت .. ولن تُفقد أبداً ولن تُنسى وسط الجموع..
واليوم هو يريدك أن ترفع عينيك إلى العلاء لترى كم أنت محبوب عنده..كم أنت موضع اهتمامه ورعايته ..وكم أفكاره من نحوك للخير والخصب ..للشبع والتعويض والجود الإلهي. 
مهما نسيك الأقرباء تأكد أنك محبوب ومعروف عنده. 
تبارك اسمه.


----------



## fauzi (23 يونيو 2018)

2528 - 
لا تيأس مهما طالت الأزمة . ثق ان الحل كالجنين في بطن امه . إن أتي قبل وقته سيأتي مشوها ً وإن أتي بعد وقته سيأتي ميتاً . ثق انه سيأتي في وقته مكتملا ً ، فضابط الكل قال : 
 إِنْ تَوَانَتْ فَانْتَظِرْهَا لأَنَّهَا سَتَأْتِي إِتْيَانًا وَلاَ تَتَأَخَّرُ. ( حب 2 : 3 ) 
د القس عزت شاكر


----------



## fauzi (26 يونيو 2018)

2529 - 
أطمن... خايف ليه؟!
+ في سفر زكريا يقول الرب: "لأَنَّهُ مَنْ يَمَسُّكُمْ يَمَسُّ حَدَقَةَ عَيْنِهِ" (زك 2: 8). 
وترد هذه الآية في ترجمة "The living Bible"
(For he who harms you sticks his finger in jehovah’s eye)
أي "من يؤذيكم يضع أصبعه في عين يهوه".
+ وعندما كان شعب عماليق سبب مرار ونكد لشعب الله وشوكة في ظهورهم، كان صوت الرب: «إِنَّ الْيَدَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ الرَّبِّ. لِلرَّبِّ حَرْبٌ مَعَ عَمَالِيقَ مِنْ دَوْرٍ إلى دَوْرٍ». (خر17: 16). والمعنى هنا أن يد عماليق عندما كانت تمتد على شعب الرب كأنها أمتدت على عرش الله.
+ ألم يقل المسيح لشاول عندما ظهر له في طريق دمشق: «شَاوُلُ شَاوُلُ لِمَاذَا تَضْطَهِدُنِي؟» (أع9: 4). لم يقل له لماذا تضطهد بطرس، أو تضرب أندراوس، بل "تضطهدنى أنا".
+ كيف لا يتألم معنا وقد شبه نفسه بالأم المرضعة؟ "هل تنسى المرأة رضيعها فلا ترحم ابن بطنها. حتى هؤلاء ينسين وأنا لا أنساك" (إش49: 15).
عزيزي القارئ: إن كلمة الله تعلن لنا أن موقف الله عندما نتألم هو موقف التوحد بشعبه وليس المشاهد أو المراقب لهم عن بعد، ألم يقل إشعياء عنه: "في كل ضيقهم تضايق وملاك حضرته خَلَّصَهم..." (إش63: 9).
د. القس عزت شاكر


----------



## fauzi (28 يونيو 2018)

2530 - 
السماء لا تسجل لك ما تملكه بل ما تعطيه .

اطمئن
كل معجزة حدثت في الكتاب المقدس كانت بدايتها أزمة .

احذر اليأس من رحمة الله 
ابليس لا يهمه سقوطك حتى في اشنع الخطايا لأنه يعرف انك تستطيع أن تقوم منها بالتوبة الصادقة ، ولكن هدفه هو سقوطك في الخطية الثانية وهي اليأس من رحمة الله ، وحينئذ ِ تستسلم له فيقودك معه الى الجحيم .
ثق ان الله يحبك وينتظرك مهما كانت خطيتك ، وثق انه لا توجد خطية أصعب من أن يغفرها ، لقد غفر للسامرية ولمن امسكت بذات الفعل وللص على الصليب 
فقط عليك أن تصلي : اللهم ارحمني أنا الخاطئ .

لا تيأس مهما طالت الأزمة . ثق ان الحل كالجنين في بطن امه . إن أتى قبل وقته سيأتي مشوها ً وإن أتى بعد وقته سيأتي ميتاً . ثق انه سيأتي في وقته مكتملا ً ، فضابط الكل قال : 
إِنْ تَوَانَتْ فَانْتَظِرْهَا لأَنَّهَا سَتَأْتِي إِتْيَانًا وَلاَ تَتَأَخَّرُ. ( حب 2 : 3 )

د القس عزت شاكر


----------



## fauzi (28 يونيو 2018)

2531 - 
هل هناك خطيئة في حياتك انت عاجز عن التخلص منها؟. . . متى ستصبح حرًا؟
قال السيد المسيح : الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ الْخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ. 
(يو 8: 34)


----------



## fauzi (28 يونيو 2018)

2532 - 
لا تُخفي إيمانك
من أمثال السيد المسيح عن وجوب مشاركة الإيمان مع الآخرين... قال السيد المسيح "مَجَّانًا أَخَذْتُمْ، مَجَّانًا أَعْطُوا.(مت 10: 8)


----------



## fauzi (1 يوليو 2018)

2533 -

++ { لا تخف ..
العالم مملوء بالأعداء والمخاوف، لكن صوت الرب  يقول لكل واحد من قديسيه "لا تخف".
ويردف ذلك بالقول "لأني معك" هذا ما يطرد الخوف ويعطي الطمأنينة. 
يقول داود في مز23 " أيضاً إذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا أخاف شراً لأنك أنت معي" 
"لا تتلفت". الأعداء والمخاطر من حولنا. لا تتلفت إليها فترتعب. أنت في ذاتك ضعيف وبلا قوة، لا تنظر إلى نفسك فتجزع.
عندما تلّفت غلام أليشع إلى جيوش الأعداء خاف. ولكن أليشع لم يكن خائفاً وصلّى قائلاً "يا رب افتح عينيه فيبصر. ففتح الرب عيني الغلام فأبصر وإذا الجبل مملوء خيلاً ومركبات نار حول أليشع" (2مل 6: 17).
ثم يضيف الرب "لأني إلهك". إلهنا قوي. هو الإله الحي الحقيقي المقتدر وحده، وهو معنا. ثم يقول الرب ثلاث كلمات مشجعة: أيّدتك - أعنتك - عضدتك } ++


----------



## fauzi (5 يوليو 2018)

2534  - 

( لا يوجد أنسان يستحيل على الرب أن يخلصه )
-----------------
--- هل تشك في قدرة الله على الخلاص من الخطيه , وتظن أن بعض الحالات مستحيله ؟ لقد خلص الرب أشر الخطاه مثل السامريه ( الزانيه ) , وزكا العشار , وشاول الطرسوسى ( مضطهد الكنيسه ) , وسجان فيلبي ( الذي عذب بولس وسيلا فى السجن ) واللص التائب ( الذي صلب مع يسوع ) .. وهو الآن يريد بل ويقدر أن يخلصك .
مكتوب عن الرب : يقدر أن يخلص الى التمام ( عبرانيين 7 : 25 )


----------



## fauzi (5 يوليو 2018)

2535 - 
"إتبعني" عبارة قالها السيد المسيح للكثيرين: بعضهم تبعوه وصاروا تلاميذه وبعضهم رفضوه وصاروا اعداءه، واليوم يقولها لك أنت...
وردت عبارة "إتبعني" في الكثيرة من الآيات موجهة لعدة اشخاص، وفي عدة مناسبات، وبردود مختلفة:

‫-‬ لجابي الضرائب لاوي، الذي صار فيما بعد التلميذ متى:
وبينما هو سائر رأى لاوي بن حلفى جالسا في بيت الجباية. فقال له يسوع: «اتبعني!» فقام وتبعه.
مرقس ٢: ١٤، لوقا ٥: ٢٧، متى ٩: ٩

‫-‬ لفيلبس، الذي ايضًا صار أحد التلاميذ:
وأراد يسوع في الغد أن يذهب إلى الجليل. فلقي فيلبس، فقال له: «إتبعني».
يوحنا ١: ٤٣

‫-‬ للتلميذ بطرس، حينما جدد إيمانه به بعد إنكاره (تجديد الدعوة):
بهذا الكلام أشار يسوع إلى الميتة التي سيموتها بطرس، فيمجد بها الله. ثم قال له: «اتبعني».
يوحنا ٢١: ١٩

‫-‬ ايضًا للتلميذ بطرس حينما سأله عن مصير تلميذ آخر:
فأجابه يسوع: «لو شئتُ أن يبقى إلى أن أجيء، فماذا يعنيك؟ اتبعني أنت!»
يوحنا ٢١: ٢٢

- لشخص دون ذكر اسمه:
وقال يسوع لرجل آخر: «اتبعني!» فأجابه الرجل: «يا سيد دعني أذهب أولا وأدفن أبي»... فقال له يسوع: «إتبعني واترك الموتى يدفنون موتاهم!»
لوقا ٩: ٥٩، متى ٨: ٢٢

‫-‬ لشخص متعلّق بأمواله وغني:
أجابه يسوع: «إذا أردت أن تكون كاملا، فاذهب وبع ما تملكه ووزع ثمنه على الفقراء، فيكون لك كنز في السماوات، وتعال اتبعني!»
متى ١٩: ٢١، مرقس ١٠: ٢١، لوقا ١٨: ٢٢


----------



## fauzi (10 يوليو 2018)

2536 - 
جاء في الإنجيل المقدس: وقال (يسوع) هذا المثل: 
 «كَانَتْ لِوَاحِدٍ شَجَرَةُ تِينٍ مَغْرُوسَةٌ فِي كَرْمِهِ، فَأَتَى يَطْلُبُ فِيهَا ثَمَرًا وَلَمْ يَجِدْ.
فَقَالَ لِلْكَرَّامِ: هُوَذَا ثَلاَثُ سِنِينَ آتِي أَطْلُبُ ثَمَرًا فِي هذِهِ التِّينَةِ وَلَمْ أَجِدْ. اِقْطَعْهَا! لِمَاذَا تُبَطِّلُ الأَرْضَ أَيْضًا؟
فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: يَا سَيِّدُ، اتْرُكْهَا هذِهِ السَّنَةَ أَيْضًا، حَتَّى أَنْقُبَ حَوْلَهَا وَأَضَعَ زِبْلاً.
فَإِنْ صَنَعَتْ ثَمَرًا، وَإِلاَّ فَفِيمَا بَعْدُ تَقْطَعُهَا». (إنجيل لوقا 13: 6 - 9 ) 
هناك الكثير من الرموز العظيمة في كلام السيد المسيح، لكن مغزى المثل هو ان الله يريد أن يرى الثمر في حياة الإنسان (الذي ترمز له شجرة التين هنا). ويصف الكتاب المقدس الله "طويل الروح وكثير الرحمة" وهو يصبر على الخاطئ مدة اكثر من كافية حتى يتوب، وهذه المدة هي حياته كلها... ولكنه في النهاية، إن لم يتب عن شره ولم يظهر الصلاح (الثمر) في حياته، فإنه يقتلعه من شعبه ولا يكن له نصيب معه


----------



## fauzi (12 يوليو 2018)

2537 -  
اهدأ وانصت الى كلام السيد المسيح واعمل به فتحيا ، الكلام الذي يخرج منه ليس مقترحات لتعطي رأيك فيها بل هو كلام الله، والذي يريد ان يحيا كما يريد الله فليُطع كلامه
قال السيد المسيح :
«فَكُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ أَقْوَالِي هذِهِ وَيَعْمَلُ بِهَا، أُشَبِّهُهُ بِرَجُل عَاقِل، بَنَى بَيْتَهُ عَلَى الصَّخْرِ." (متى 7: 24)


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يوليو 2018)

أشكرك على الموضوع الممتع الرائع 
متابعه دائماً 
الرب يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (13 يوليو 2018)

2538 -
اليوم فرصتك لتأتي اليه وتلقي عند قدميه احمالك وخطاياك ولتبدأ حياتك الجديدة معه
قال السيد المسيح :
مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ لاَ أُخْرِجْهُ خَارِجًا. ( يوحنا 6 : 37 )


----------



## fauzi (22 يوليو 2018)

2539 -
فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا. وأنتم مملوؤون فيه، الذي هو رأس كل رياسة وسلطان. — كولوسى 9:2-10


 عقيدة يسوع كونه الله تماما وانسان تماما — الله تماما ومع ذلك افرغ نفسه من  الامتيازات الإلهيه (فيلبى 5:2-7) — هذا شيء فهمه بالكامل اقرب للمستحيل، انها الحقيقة المذهلة للنعمة. الله اختار ان يكون مثلنا لأننا لا نستطيع ان نكون مثله. الله نزل إلينا لأننا لا نستطيع الصعود إليه. في يسوع ، الله اتى الينا بالكامل كي نستطيع ان نكمل به.


الله العظيم، اعترف انك عظيم جدا عليَّ لكى أفهمك. بروعتك وعظمتك وفخامتك، مازالت نعمتك اعظم. اشكرك على ارسالك يسوع لكي اعرفك. اشكرك على ارسالك يسوع لكي تغفر لي . اشكرك على ارسالك يسوع حتى استطيع ان آتي إليك واعيش للآبد. اشكرك يا يسوع ، لأنك اتيت وخلصتني  ثم عدت إلى الآب حتى استطيع ان اتحدث إليه من خلالك. باسم يسوع، وبنعمتك، اصلي بوضوح امام الآب. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (24 يوليو 2018)

2540 - 
ما أجمل الأيادي المرفوعة إلى الله تتوسل وتتضرع اليه قائلة: مليش غيرك. الأيادي الغير مشغولة بأي شئ آخر، الأيادي التي تعلن إفلاسها وفشلها وتعترف بعجزها ومحدوديتها، وتصرخ بأعلي صوت: ما تفضحنيش يارب، ما تكسفنيش يا سيدي. حقاً إنها نفوس موجوعة، تعاني من أنانية البشر، وظلم الدنيا، وقسوة الحياة، فليس من يشفق، وليس من يستر، وليس من يسأل، فتلجأ الي السماء، وتقول: أروح لمين غيرك. أؤكد لكم إن هذه النفوس لن تُخزَى أبداً، فهو المحب الكريم السخي الحنون الرحيم، الفاتح ذراعيه وينادي: تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المتعَبين.. وأنا أريحكم. 
أدعوك ارفع قلبك الآن واسكب شكواك أمامه وثق أنه لن يكسفك ولن يخذلك، ثق أنه يحبك كما أنت ويشتاق أن يسمع صوتك، وأن يراك ناجحاً ومثمراً ومباركاً ومعافى. عنده عون لمن لا عون له، وعنده سلام لكل خائف ومضطرب، وعنده شفاء لكل مرض، عنده حل لكل مشكله، وعنده غفران لكل خطية.
د. القس عزت شاكر


----------



## fauzi (24 يوليو 2018)

2541 - 
لا تقل لطفلك اذهب الى الكنيسة لأنه غالبا ً لن يذهب ، وإن ذهب لن يستمر كثيرا ً ، لكن دعه يراك في الكنيسة متعبدا ً مسروراً ، وخادما ً نشطا ً ، وسوف تجده من تلقاء نفسه رفيقا ً لك في الكنيسة ثم بعد ذلك خادما ً في الكنيسة .
 د . القس عزت راشد


----------



## انت مهم (25 يوليو 2018)

الرب يباركك تامل جميل


----------



## fauzi (25 يوليو 2018)

2542 - 
- معظم الناس يريدوا أن ينالوا اولا ثم يؤمنوا بما نالوه , لكن ليس هذا هو الإيمان ..عليك أن تؤمن اولا وعندئذٍ تنال.
- إذا أردت أن تعرف مقدار عظمة إنسان .. لا تسأل عن ماله وثروته، لا تسأل عن علمه وثقافته، لا تسأل عن مقامه ومكانته، لا تسأل عن أصله ونسبه... بل اسأل عن إيمانه بالله.
- إن فقدت ثروتك فهذه خسارة.. وإن فقدت صحتك فهذه خسارة أكبر .. أما إن اختفى إيمانك فهذه خسارة لا يعوضها شيء مهما كان.
لذلك نصلي كما صلّى الرسل وقالوا ليسوع " زد إيماننا " نعم يارب أرفع إيماننا. آمين


----------



## انت مهم (26 يوليو 2018)

زد إيماننا " نعم يارب أرفع إيماننا. آمين 
امين يارب......
الرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (27 يوليو 2018)

2543 - 
من الممكن ان تعتقد ان هناك شيئا مستحيلا لكن مع الله ليس هناك مستحيلا ... فالله لا يعسر عليه شيء .. فالرب يسوع أقام الموتى .. شفى الأعمى منذ الولادة .. وشفى ولا يزال يشفي ويعمل القوات والمعجزات مع أولاده المؤمنين .
فإذا آمنت بالرب فكل شيء مستطاع للمؤمن :-

{فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«إِنْ كُنْتَ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تُؤْمِنَ. كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ» مرقس 23:9.) }

فنحن نريد أن نؤمن، لكنّنا نجد أنفسنا مملوئين بالشكّ .. ولكن من يؤمن بيسوع مهما كان احتياجه .. صحي .. مادي فالرب لا يعسر عليه أمر .. فلا تدع الشك يحرمك من العلاقة المميزة مع الرب والبركات المصاحبة لذلك .. فهل تؤمن ؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يوليو 2018)

فعلا الرب قادر على كل شىء و لا يعسر عليه شىء
 الرب يباركك و يباركم تعب خدمتك


----------



## fauzi (1 أغسطس 2018)

2544 -
ستري ومجني أنت. كلامك انتظرت. — مزامير 114:119

أين يمكننا الذهاب لنكون آمنين من هجمات الافكار السيئة ، التأثيرات الشريرة ، والآمال الخاطئة ؟ يمكننا اللجوء إلى الله وكلامه. يمكن للناس ان يكونوا غادرين ومضللين ، لكن محبة الله مثبتة خلال التاريخ ومن خلال يسوع وصدقه صامد للأبد.

الله العظيم، انت وحدك جدير بالثقة. انت عند كلامك وتحقق وعودك. سامحني عندما اثق بفطنتي وحكمة الآخرين عوضا عن السعي وراء مشيئتك وكلامك. من فضلك اعطني حكمتك كما اسعى لمشيئتك وكلامك. باسم يسوع اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (1 أغسطس 2018)

2545 -
++ { لمسة يسوع الشافية } ++

{ وكانت حماة بطرس مضطجعة محمومة فللوقت اخبروه عنها. فتقدم وأقامها ماسكا بيدها فتركتها الحمى حالا وصارت تخدمهم.( مرقس 1 : 30-31 ) } 
وبثقة شديدة في محبته وقوته كالسيد، أخبروه عنها، سبق أن رأوا قوته في عالم الطبيعة فوق  البحر، وفوق سلطان الظلمة على الأرواح النجسة، فهل له سلطان على الأمراض؟
كان قلب الرب مليئاً بالرحمة والشفقة. فتقدم إلى جانب الفراش، وانتهر الحمى وأقامها ماسكاً بيدها فتركتها الحمى حالاً فقامت وصارت قادرة على خدمتهم. 
عادةً، تترك الحمّى الإنسان في حالة ضعيفة، ولكن في هذه الحادثة، لم يشفِها الربّ من الحمّى فحسب، بل أعطاها أيضًا قوّة فوريّة لخدمة من هم حولها .
لقد أعطاها القوة كما خدمت الذين معه، وهذا هو واجب كل مؤمن به أن يخدمه ويستخدم كل شيء معطى له في خدمته وخدمة المؤمنين به.
ينبغي لكلّ إنسان شُفي من مرض ما بطريقة عاديّة أو غير عاديّة أن يسرع في تكريس حياته التي استعادها لخدمة الله…
.
الله يحبك ويريد ان يشفيك لكن أمن وثق به انه الرب الشافي الذي لا يعسر عليه امر الذي بكلمه منه يغير الأوقات والأزمنة يخلق حياه للذي ليس له حياه هو الرب وليس سواه ..
تعال اليه وهو سوف يشفيك روحا ونفسا وجسدا .


----------



## fauzi (3 أغسطس 2018)

2546 - 
فقال الرب لصموئيل: لا تنظر إلى منظره وطول قامته لأني قد رفضته. لأنه ليس كما ينظر الإنسان. لأن الإنسان ينظر إلى العينين ، وأما الرب فإنه ينظر إلى القلب. — صموئيل أول 7:16

هل سبق لك ان تساءلت عن عدد الاصدقاء المحتملين الذين قد تكون خسرتهم فقط لمجرد انك حكمت عليهم من خلال اول انطباع لك منهم؟ اتعجب من ان الانطباع الاول نادرا ما يخبرنا اي شيء عن الشخص الآخر. نحن لا نستطيع ان نقيم الناس حقا إلا عندما يكشف الرب ما في قلوبهم يوم القيامة. الا تعتقد انه عليها ان نعطيهم الفرصة والوقت ان يكشفوا ما في قلوبهم قبل ان نتخذ قرار بشأنهم؟! دعونا لا ننظر فقط للمظهر الخارجى!

يا أبي ، انت وحدك تعرف كل قلب. من فضلك ساعدني لكى اكون اكثر صبراً مع الآخرين قبل تكوين رأي عنهم. اعطني عيونا لكي اراهم كما يراهم يسوع. باسم يسوع اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (3 أغسطس 2018)

2547 - 
إياك أن تشكو من الحياة أو تتذمر من الأشياء السلبية في حياتك وتنسى أن الله هو ضابط الكل ، وأنه كلي الصلاح ، ولا يخطيء أبداً ، وسوف يحول كل أزمة في حياتك إلى بركة. قال يوسف: "أَنْتُمْ قَصَدْتُمْ لِي شَرًّا، أَمَّا اللهُ فَقَصَدَ بِهِ خَيْرًا" (تك20:50).


----------



## fauzi (5 أغسطس 2018)

2548 -

 في لحظة لم تتوقعها 
وفي ظروف قد تكون اسوء ظروف مرت عليك 
ستجد كل شيء وقد تغير
كيف ولماذا .. لا تعرف !!!!!!
ولكن الإجابة تتلخص في شخص الله الرحوم الذي رأى عنائك وشعر بصبرك
وأراد أن يكافئك وهذه اللحظة قد أتت من قبل لكثيرين
فيقول أيوب البار لم يختر ببالي انه سيرد لي أضعاف ما فقد
 ويقول يوسف لم أكن أتوقع أن يفتح باب السجن لأصبح رئيس مصر
 ويقول يونان هل يعقل أن يخرجني الحوت بعد أن ابتلعني
ويقول موسى النبي كيف ينشق في وسط البحر طريق واعبر منه
ويقول دانيال أي عقل يصدق أن لا تاكلني اسود جوعانة
ويقول داود النبي كيف سقط جليات الجبار بحصاة من يدي لو لم تكن أنت معي
ويقول اب الآباء إبراهيم وهل أنجب وانا قد شخت وزوجتي امرأة عاقر
ويقول لعازر قد انقطع رجائي من أرض الأحياء وقد انتنت ولكنك اقمتني واحيتني يداك المحيية
واخيرا كيف تلد عذراء ويكون خلاص العالم عن طريق المستحيل 
كل ما لم يتوقعه البشر بحسابتهم الارضية .. كان أسهل من الممكن لدى الله لان الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله . فلا تفقد رجائك مهما حدث من حولك مهما حدث
وضع أمام عينيك كل ما سبقك دائما في كل ضيقة
وقل انت ايضا هل انا في ضيقة أشد من كل هؤلاء مؤكد الاجابة ستكون لا
عند تلك اللحظة اترك كل ما يتعب قلبك على الله الذي خلص كثيرين وسترى في حياتك عجائب لم تتوقعها وسترى يد الله تعمل معك وبقوة ولتردد دائما
لتكن مشييئتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أغسطس 2018)

لتكن مشيئتك يا رب ... أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الرائع و تئملاتك الجميله المفرحه ... فعلا ربنا اله المستحيلات و التعويضات  ...قلب جديد يخلق  و روحا مستقيمة  يجدد ... هو هو الامس و الْيَوْمَ و غدا و كما فعل مع كل ما ذكرت  يفعل معنا أيضا ....


----------



## fauzi (5 أغسطس 2018)

2549 - 

 { قد سمعت صلاتك قد رأيت دموعك } 

لا بد أنك في الايام والأشهر الماضيه كنت تصلي لاجل اشخاص معينين او تصلي لاجل أمور كثيرة في حياتك في عملك دراستك او تصلي ان يرفع الرب عنك تجارب معينه و يغمرك بالسلام وسط كل الظروف الصعبه ..
[ قد سمعت صلاتك قد رايت دموعك .( اشعياء 38 : 5 )] .
والرب يعلن اليوم انه ... قد سمع صلاتك لكل امر صليت له بايمان وبمعنى آخر استجابه الرب لصلاتك ( كإبن للرب مولود ولادة ثانية وقد سلمت حياتك له ) ووعد بالتدخل في كل امر صليت لاجله لانه مكتوب ان كل ما تطلبونه فى الصلاه مؤمنين تنالوه .
ولكن هناك شرط اساسي لكي يتدخل الرب وهو ان تكون طلبتك بإيمان وان تؤمن بأن الله يستجيب بطريقته الخاصة وبتوقيته المعين ...
وكونك من أولاده وتحبه سيعمل كل شيء لخيرك مثال على ذلك :- الطفل الصغير الذى يطلب من والده طلبات معينه والأب يقول له :-
" لو حققت طلباتك لكان ذلك قد جلب لك الشر والمتاعب " ولكن الطفل الصغير لا يستوعب كل ما يقوله له ابوه ولكن يثق ان ابوه يعمل لخيره ..
وهذا ما يطلبه منك الرب ان تثق ان كل شيء لخيرك وانه في وقته يسرع لانه يدبر حياتك بدقه لانه ابوك ويرى المستقبل ...
وعلينا أن نقول للرب لتكن مشيئتك في حياتي ... " فقد لا تغيِّر صلواتنا مشيئة الرب ... ولكن تغيِّرك لكي تفهم وتتأقلم مع مشيئة الرب " .
والرب أبونا حنان ورحيم و يشعر بك دائما وبأنات قلبك عندما يقول [ رايت دموعك ] ومعناها ان الله شعر بك وبأحمالك ...
{ إِلَى الآنَ لَمْ تَطْلُبُوا شَيْئًا بِاسْمِي. اُطْلُبُوا تَأْخُذُوا، لِيَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً.( يوحنا24:16 )} .
ومع أن الآب يعلم احتياجنا قبل أن نسأل ولكنه يريد منا أن نصلي ونطلب منه إذ في الصلاة نشعر باحتياجنا إليه ونقترب منه والاقتراب منه يجعلنا أكثر تكريساً وانفصالاً وسمواً عن أمور هذا العالم ...
وعندما نطلب من الآب السماوي ونأخذ يملأ السلام قلوبنا ويزداد أيماننا حيث أننا نتعامل مع إله حي قدير محب، ويملأ الفرح قلوبنا.


----------



## fauzi (9 أغسطس 2018)

2550 -
أليست خمسة عصافير تباع بفلسين ، وواحد منها ليس منسيا أمام الله. بل شعور رؤوسكم أيضا جميعها محصاة. فلا تخافوا أنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة. — لوقا 6:12-7

في عالم واسع جداً، ماذا يكون كوكبنا الصغير؟ فى كوكب متعدد ومليء بالحياة، ماذا تكون حياة الناس اليومية البسيطة؟ بين مليارات الناس الاحياء والذين عاشوا من قبلنا، ما اهميتي؟ يسوع يذكرنا ان اهميتنا عظيمة — ليس لأننا مهمين، لكن لأننا معروفين شخصيا من الله. يجب علينا ألا نخاف; نحن معروفين ومحبوبين من الواحد الذى يكون وقد كان وسوف يكون 

الله الابدي ، أبي العظيم ، الراعي الحنون ، انت تعلم قلبي . انت تعلم متى اصارع الخطية ; ارجوك ساعدني وسامحني . انت تعلم مخاوفي ; شجعني وقويني . انت تعلم عدم نضجي  ; غذيني وارشدني. انت تعرف ضعفي ومرضي، عزيني واشفيني . الله القدوس ، انا مرتاح لأنك تعرفني وتحبني . اشكرك  باسم يسوع اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (10 أغسطس 2018)

2551-
( التجارب ومفاجآت الصلاة )
=============
تأتي التجارب بمفآجات ....وتأتي الصلاة بإستجابات ....تغلق التجارب أبواب أمامنا ....وتفتح الصلاة أبواب السماء .....قوة التجارب شديدة ....وتأثير الصلاة أشد ....تحني التجارب نفوسنا ...وترفع الصلاة رؤوسنا .....لغه التجارب هي كلمة "إستحاله" ....والصلاة لا تعرف كلمة "مستحيل" ..فأدخل مخدعك وأغلق أبوابك ...وإحني ركبتيك وأسكب قلبك ....قل له " أنا منتظرك ولا سواك ..منتظر يدك القديرة وذراعك الممدودة ... منتظرك تعبر بي هذه الأزمة بسلام " ...وثق تماما ً أن رجاءك في الرب لن يخيب أبداً ..


----------



## fauzi (11 أغسطس 2018)

2552 -
قام حاكم ولاية كاليفورنيا الشهير أرنولد شوارزينجر بنشر صورة له و هو نائم في الشارع تحت تمثاله الشهير المصنوع من البرونز ، و كتب بحزن:
(تأمل كيف تتغير الظروف، ليعلم الجميع أنه لا أمان للزمن)

- سبب كتابته للجملة ليس فقط لإنه كبر في السن، لكن لأنه عندما كان حاكم ولاية كاليفورنيا، قام بافتتاح الفندق الذي يوجد التمثال أمامه. والمسؤولون عن الفندق - وقتها - قالوا لأرنولد:
(في أي وقت يمكنك المجئ و لك غرفة محجوزة باسمك مدى الحياة)
- و عندما ترك أرنولد الحكم و ذهب للفندق، رفضت الإدارة إعطائه الغرفة بحجة أن الفندق محجوز بالكامل!
- فأحضر غطاء و نام تحت التمثال، وطلب من الناس أن بصوروه. إذ يريد من خلال تلك الصورة ان يبعث رسالة هامة هي أنه عندما كان في السلطة وله منصب، كان الجميع يجاملونه وينافقونه ويتقربون منه .. ولما فقد هذا المنصب نسوه ولم يوفوا بوعودهم له.
- نعم .. الظروف تتغير .. فلا تثق بمنصبك .. ولا بمالك .. ولا بقوتك .. ولا بذكائك .. وï»» بجمالك .. ولا بصحتك فكل ذلك لن يدوم .. ولن يبقى منه سوى ذكرى .. الوحيد الذي لا يتغير هو الله، لا يتغير في حبه وأمانته وصدقه، ضع كل ثقتك فيه واتكالك عليه فهو الوحيد الذي لن يخذلك أبداً مهما تغيرت الظروف ومهما تقدم بك العمر، هو كلي النعمة والاحسان والمراحم.
د. القس عزت شاكر


----------



## fauzi (14 أغسطس 2018)

2553 - 
لستَ مُرغمًا على أن تعيش حياتك في ضياع - هناك نور يرشدك لتفهم ماذا تفعل
قال السيد المسيح :
أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ
يوحنا 8 : 12


----------



## fauzi (15 أغسطس 2018)

2554 - 
ما أعظمك إله وما أكرمك آب حنون بابك مفتوح لنا في كل وقت ، تهتم بأقل الامور الصغيرة والكبيرة في حياتنا، تعلم احتياجاتنا قبل ان نسأل ، قدرتك عجيبة ومحبتك فريدة ، زِد ايماننا وثقتنا في صلاحك . ونعمتك وحكمتك لكي نطلبك فنجدك لأنك ليس عن كل واحد منا ببعيد ، آمين


----------



## fauzi (15 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أغسطس 2018)

fauzi قال:


> 2551-
> ( التجارب ومفاجآت الصلاة )
> =============
> تأتي التجارب بمفآجات ....وتأتي الصلاة بإستجابات ....تغلق التجارب أبواب أمامنا ....وتفتح الصلاة أبواب السماء .....قوة التجارب شديدة ....وتأثير الصلاة أشد ....تحني التجارب نفوسنا ...وترفع الصلاة رؤوسنا .....لغه التجارب هي كلمة "إستحاله" ....والصلاة لا تعرف كلمة "مستحيل" ..فأدخل مخدعك وأغلق أبوابك ...وإحني ركبتيك وأسكب قلبك ....قل له " أنا منتظرك ولا سواك ..منتظر يدك القديرة وذراعك الممدودة ... منتظرك تعبر بي هذه الأزمة بسلام " ...وثق تماما ً أن رجاءك في الرب لن يخيب أبداً ..


 جميييل اوى الكلام دا -- اشكرك 
 الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (17 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## fauzi (20 أغسطس 2018)

2555 - 
يارب، انا اؤمن انك قادر على كل شيء ولا يصعب عليك شيئاً 
فانا واثق ان الضيقات والتجارب التي تمر في حياتي ما هي الا لتنقيتي 
ولكي تقربني لك اكثر. وانا ادرك انك أب حنون والاب لا يترك اولاده حزانا 
الا وينتشلهم من الشدائد، ويقودهم في طريق مليء بالامان، ويخلصهم. 
أنر، يارب، عقولنا وقلوبنا وأفكارنا، لكي نعيش في قلب رحمتك، حتى لا يزعزع الخوف إيماننا، ويسلب الراحة والسلام من حياتنا، وتحجب غيوم الجهل ثقتنا بمحبتك الفياضة. إفتح عيون بصيرتنا لكي نراك يا سيد الرحمة ونعلم ان بعد اليأس.. دائماً يوجد أمل، وبعد الحزن.. دائماً يوجد فرح ، وفي الضيقات.. دائماً يوجد رجاء 
الهي ومخلصي فلتكن مشيئتك دائماً في حياتنا 
لك المجد إلى الأبد. امين


----------



## fauzi (21 أغسطس 2018)

2556 - 
إياك أن تيأس أو تستسلم، إن يد القدير ستمتد لك في الوقت المناسب وستنقذك وتفك أسرك وتضمد جراحك وتفتح أمامك أبواب لا تخطر على بالك، وتقودك لخير عميم. فاهدأ واطمئن وثق في حكمة وصلاح الله.
د. القس عزت شاكر


----------



## fauzi (23 أغسطس 2018)

2557 -
نشكرك يا الهنا الحبيب ..يا اله كل بركة ونعمة ...شكرا على سلامك الذي تعطيه لنا ..ليس كالسلام الذي يعطيه العالم ..لكنه سلام يفوق كل عقل ويستأسر القلب ...

شكرا يارب على مجدك الذي تعكسه علينا لانك جعلتنا ابناءأ لك وليس عبيد ...


----------



## fauzi (26 أغسطس 2018)

2558 - 
«لِذلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِحَيَاتِكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَبِمَا تَشْرَبُونَ، وَلاَ لأَجْسَادِكُمْ بِمَا تَلْبَسُونَ. أَلَيْسَتِ الْحَيَاةُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ، وَالْجَسَدُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ اللِّبَاسِ؟ (متى 6 : 25)

يطلب منَّا الرب يسوع: أَلاَّ نهتم بالأعواز التي وعَـد الله ان يمدَّنا بها، وذلك لنتائج القلق السيئة.
"فَلاَ تَطْلُبُوا أَنْتُمْ مَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَشْرَبُونَ وَلاَ تَقْلَقُوا" (لوقا 12 : 29) فالقلق يؤذينا جسديًا ويحرمنا من النوم والاكل ويُشغل كل افكارنا، وقد يعطِّل انتاجنا في عملنا، ويؤثر سلبيًا في اسلوب معاملتنا مع الآخرين، ويقلل من قدرتنا على الاتكال على الله. وهذا هو الفرق بين القلق والاهتمام السليم المُجدي. فالقلق يشلُّ الانسان، أما الاهتمام السليم، فيدفعنا للعمل الجاد في كل جوانب حياتنا الروحية والزمنية.


----------



## fauzi (27 أغسطس 2018)

2559 -


----------



## fauzi (29 أغسطس 2018)

2560 - 
ليس يهودي ولا يوناني . ليس عبد ولا حر . ليس ذكر وأنثى ، لأنكم جميعا واحد في المسيح يسوع . — غلاطيه 28:3

ألن يكون رائعا اذا استطعنا هدم كل الجدران التى تقسمنا — العرقية، والاجتماعية، والاقتصادية، والجنس. بولس الرسول قضى حياته كلها فى محاولة فعل ذلك فقط: هدم الجدران التى تقسم الناس عن طريق احضارهم ليسوع وللصليب. لا يوجد مواضع تفوق او نقص تحت الصليب، يوجد فقط مكان للذين اكتشفوا قوة الله الواضحة في التضحية ومحبة الله الواضحة حتى عند التعرض للهجوم على يد قسوة الانسان. بينما تجد دوما قوى الحضارة وانانية الانسان طرقاً لتقسيمنا، يجب علينا ان نتذكر اننا في  يسوع ، وفقط في يسوع ، نستطيع ان نكون واحد.

سامحني يا الله ، عندما تركت التحيز والشك يمنعوني من ان اتمتع كليا برفقة الناس الذين دعوتهم كأولادك. اصلي ان تكون حياتي مثالا للفداء والاتحاد كما اسعى لمحبة اولادك كما تحبهم . باسم يسوع ، الذي صلى للاتحاد ، اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (29 أغسطس 2018)

2561 - 
حتى لو كان البحر أمامك بكل تحدياته ، وفرعون من خلفك بكل رعبه ، ثق أن الذي شق البحر أمام شعبه يستطيع أن يفتح أمامك كل الأبواب المغلقة .
د . القس عزت شاكر


----------



## fauzi (2 سبتمبر 2018)

2562 -
 المسيح له المجد يقيّم ويقدّر احتفالاتنا 
{{ 1 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ كَانَ عُرْسٌ فِي قَانَا بِمِنْطَقَةِ الْجَلِيلِ، وَكَانَتْ هُنَاكَ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ 2 وَدُعِيَ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ أَيْضاً يَسُوعُ وَتَلامِيذُهُ.. }} يوحنا 2


كان الرب يسوع في مهمة هي خلاص العالم, وهي أعظم إرسالية في تاريخ البشرية جمعاء. لكنه قضى بعض الوقت في حضور العرس, واشترك في احتفالاته. وقد نسقط في تجربة الظن بأنه ينبغي علينا ألا نستقطع من وقت عملنا "المهم" جزءاً من أجل المناسبات الاجتماعية. ولكن لعل هذه المناسبات الاجتماعية جزء من إرساليتنا. وكان الرب يسوع يقيّم ويقدّر احتفالات العرس هذه لأنها تضم الناس, وقد جاء يسوع ليكون مع الناس. ويمكننا أن نتمم إرساليتنا, أحياناً, في أوقات مرحة في احتفال مع الآخرين. فليكن هناك اتزان في حياتك بوجود الرب يسوع فيها في أوقات المرح وفي أوقات العمل أيضاً.


----------



## fauzi (3 سبتمبر 2018)

2563 - 
هكذا يقول الرب فاديك قدوس إسرائيل: أنا الرب إلهك معلمك لتنتفع، وأمشيك في طريق تسلك فيه. — إشعياء 17:48

 انا اؤمن انى اذا سعيت لمجده سوف يوصلني للمكان الذي احتاج ان اكون فيه لانفذ مشيئته ويباركني لانتفع في هذه الحياة والحياة القادمة.

ايها الاب السماوي ، ارشدني  للاماكن التي تريدني ان اكون فيها ،  وللناس الذين تريدني ان اؤثر بهم . اجعل قلبي  ينفذ عملك ولا تدعني افقد الرؤية لمجدك القادم . باسم يسوع . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (5 سبتمبر 2018)

2564 -
فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا: دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض. فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر. آمين. — متى 18:28-20

الكلمات الاخيرة ! الكلمات الاخيرة لوالد إلى ابنه قبل ان يرحل إلى الجامعة... الكلمات الاخيرة لشخص عزيز بجانب شخص يحتضر... الكلمات الاخيرة لصديق قبل ان ينتقل لمكان بعيد... هذه الكلمات الاخيرة تُنتقى بعناية لأنها تترك تأثير دائم. كلمات يسوع الاخيرة هي اوامر مسيرتنا. "اذهبوا واتخذوا تلاميذ من كل الشعوب ! ولفعل هذا،" شدد  "عليكم ان تذهبوا حيث هم موجودين ، وتعمدوهم ، ومن ثم تعلموهم ان يفعلوا ما علمتكم ان تفعلوه." هذه الكلمات ليست صعبة الفهم، فماذا تفعل بخصوص طاعة هذه الوصايا الاخيرة ؟
يا ابى يا من تستخلص كل الشعوب املها منك، استخدم روحك لتيقظ في داخلي العاطفة لمشاركة نعمتك مع الاخرين . ادفعني  وادعوني بنعمتك لكي استطيع ان اساعد الاخرين ليعرفوك. باسم يسوع المخلص اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (5 سبتمبر 2018)

2565 -
وصايا وعهود من الله الخالق العظيم لنا من الكتاب المقدس ..وحي الله العظيم ..

مايطلبه منك الرب ان تضع الحق وتحب الرحمة وتسلك متواضعا مع الهك( ميخا ظ¨:ظ¦)

ليكن كل انسان مسرعا في الاستماع مبطئا في التكلم مبطئا في الغضب( يعقوب ظ،ظ©:ظ¦)

الاحتماء بالرب خير من التوكل على الرؤساء (مزمور ظ©:ظ،ظ¢ظ§ )

تلذذ في الرب فيعطيك سؤال قلبك (مزمور ظ¤:ظ£ظ§)

الرب لي فلا اخاف ماذا يصنع بي الانسان( مزمور ظ¦:ظ،ظ¢ظ§)

اذ صرت عزيزا في عيني مكرما وانا قد احببتك (اشعياء ظ¤:ظ¤ظ£)

يحاربونك ولايقدرون عليك لاني معك يقول الرب لانقذك (ارميا ظ،ظ©:ظ،)

انتظر الرب فيخلصك (امثال ظ¢ظ¢:ظ¢ظ )

لا يقف انسان في وجهك كل ايام حياتك( يشوع ظ¥:ظ،)

كما كنت مع موسى اكون معك( يشوع ظ¥:ظ،)

استطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني( فيلبي ظ،ظ£:ظ،ظ¤)

تشدد وتشجع( يشوع ظ¦:ظ،)

لا اهملك ولااتركك( يشوع ظ¥:ظ،)

توكل على الرب بكل قلبك وعلى فهمك لاتعتمد( امثال ظ¥:ظ،ظ£)


----------



## fauzi (7 سبتمبر 2018)

2566 -


----------



## fauzi (7 سبتمبر 2018)

2567 - 
أن تقول الحقيقة هو أمر بالتأكيد له ثمن وتكلفة .. في العصور الأولى للكنيسة لكي يُظهر لنا الله كم يكره الخطية والكذب بشكل خاص سقطا ميتين في الحال ..حنانيا وسفيرة عندما كذبا .. وقال الرسول بطرس أنت لم تكذب على الناس بل على الله.. ويقول الرسول بولس لذلك اطرحوا عنكم الكذب وتكلموا بالصدق ..

أنا أعلم أن الكذب في أوقات كثيرة أسهل من قول الحقيقة .. الحقيقه لها ثمن وربما عقاب .. لكن في ذات الوقت معها سلام وراحة للضمير وإرضاء لله ..

وليس معنى أنك كذبت ومَرَّ الموقف أن الأمر قد انتهى.. فالثمن إن لم يدفع الآن سيدفع في وقت لاحق .. ..

غالباً ما يكون الكذب نتيجة لخطأ سابق أريد أن أتستر عليه .. 
فاجتهد ألا تخطيء.. وإن أخطأت لا تتكبر بل قل الصدق .. حتى وإن جعل ذلك صورتك أقل أمام الناس ... واحذر لأن إبليس هو أبو الكذاب والأخطر هو أن جميع الكذبة نصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت .


----------



## fauzi (7 سبتمبر 2018)

2567 - 
أن تقول الحقيقة هو أمر بالتأكيد له ثمن وتكلفة .. في العصور الأولى للكنيسة لكي يُظهر لنا الله كم يكره الخطية والكذب بشكل خاص سقطا ميتين في الحال ..حنانيا وسفيرة عندما كذبا .. وقال الرسول بطرس أنت لم تكذب على الناس بل على الله.. ويقول الرسول بولس لذلك اطرحوا عنكم الكذب وتكلموا بالصدق ..

أنا أعلم أن الكذب في أوقات كثيرة أسهل من قول الحقيقة .. الحقيقه لها ثمن وربما عقاب .. لكن في ذات الوقت معها سلام وراحة للضمير وإرضاء لله ..

وليس معنى أنك كذبت ومَرَّ الموقف أن الأمر قد انتهى.. فالثمن إن لم يدفع الآن سيدفع في وقت لاحق .. ..

غالباً ما يكون الكذب نتيجة لخطأ سابق أريد أن أتستر عليه .. 
فاجتهد ألا تخطيء.. وإن أخطأت لا تتكبر بل قل الصدق .. حتى وإن جعل ذلك صورتك أقل أمام الناس ... واحذر لأن إبليس هو أبو الكذاب والأخطر هو أن جميع الكذبة نصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت .


----------



## fauzi (7 سبتمبر 2018)

2568 - 
قال السيد المسيح :
"آية (يو 15: 5): أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ، لأَنَّكُمْ بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئًا.

النجاحات الحقيقية في الحياة ليست نجاحات المال والأعمال، لكنها نجاحات الإنسان مع نفسه: الشعور بالسلام والفرح والرجاء، هذه لا تستطيع اي كمية من المال شراءها، ولا يمنحها سوى السيد المسيح


----------



## fauzi (13 سبتمبر 2018)

2569 -
"آية (عد 23: 19): لَيْسَ اللهُ إِنْسَانًا فَيَكْذِبَ، وَلاَ ابْنَ إِنْسَانٍ فَيَنْدَمَ. هَلْ يَقُولُ وَلاَ يَفْعَلُ؟ أَوْ يَتَكَلَّمُ وَلاَ يَفِي؟ "
هل أحبطت من البشر من قبل ؟ 
هل تخلى عنك أحد الأصدقاء؟
هذا هو طبع البشر ، ولكن شكرا ً لله لأنه يقول ويفعل ، يعد ويفي ، صادق ومحب وأمين وصالح وكريم ، فهل تثق به ؟

 د . القس عزت شاكر


----------



## fauzi (13 سبتمبر 2018)

2570 - 
هل أنت تائه أو متحيّر من أمرك أو تجد نفسك في مهب الريح، المسيح يدعو المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال أن يأتوا إليه فيحتموا تحت مظلته، فهو الراعي الأمين الذي يسد عوزك الروحي ويرد نفسك ويشبع قلبك فيمنحك الغفران والخلاص. "إنما خير ورحمة يتبعانني كلّ أيام حياتي وأسكن في بيت الرب إلى مدى الأيام" (مزمور23 : 6 )


----------



## fauzi (16 سبتمبر 2018)

2571 -
اعطِ القليل، تُعطى القليل. اعطِ الكثير، تُعطى الكثير.
قال السيد المسيح : 
"آية (لو 6: 38): أَعْطُوا تُعْطَوْا، كَيْلاً جَيِّدًا مُلَبَّدًا مَهْزُوزًا فَائِضًا يُعْطُونَ فِي أَحْضَانِكُمْ. لأَنَّهُ بِنَفْسِ الْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ يُكَالُ لَكُمْ


----------



## fauzi (17 سبتمبر 2018)

2572 - 
انتبهوا لكلامكم ، لا يكن فيه شر أو نفاق
قال السيد المسيح :
"آية (مت 12: 37): لأَنَّكَ بِكَلاَمِكَ تَتَبَرَّرُ وَبِكَلاَمِكَ تُدَانُ»."


----------



## fauzi (17 سبتمبر 2018)

2573 -
هو الطبيب الشافي

حينما يشعر الإنسان بالمرض في جسمه يركض إلى الطبيب مسرعا لكي يعطيه الدواء الصحيح الذي يعالج مكان المرض، فينظر المريض إلى طبيبه بنظرة الإستسلام وكأنه يقول له افعل بي ما تشاء لكي أشفى من هذه الأوجاع التي تقلق حياتي اليومية وتحرمني من النوم، وعند الشفاء التام يشعر بأن حياته ابتدأت من جديد، وكأنها براعم تتفتح لتتحول لأزهار من أجمل الألوان.
و المرض الأخطر من المرض الجسدي المنظور والمعروف الذي يضرب الجسم فيجعله ضعيفا الخطية، فهذا المرض يحتاج إلى طبيب أخصائي وحده يستطيع أن يستأصل هذا السرطان الروحي الذي يهاجم الروح والنفس والجسد لكي يجعل الإنسان متخبطا ومتمردا ومرهقا وضائعا في ظلمة هذا العالم،
يسوع هو الطبيب الحقيقي الذي يلمس المرض فيجعله من الماضي "كبعد المشرق من المغرب ابعد عنا معاصينا. كما يترأف الأب على البنين يترأف الرب على خائفيه" (مزمور 12:103). لن يستطيع أحد سحق رأس الأفعى التي دمرت عائلات وأبعدت الشباب عن الله لن يستطيع أحد مجابهة هذا الدمار وهذه البشاعة التي أحدثتها الخطية، سوى يسوع المسيح ذاك الأسد الخارج من سبط يهوذا وحده الطبيب الذي إذ لمس يشفي وإذ تكلم فعل وإذ صرخ تهز الأرض من عظمة صوته الجارف. "الذي يغفر جميع ذنوبك الذي يشفي كلّ أمراضك. الذي يفدي من الحفرة حياتك الذي يكللك بالرحمة والرأفة. الذي يشبع بالخير عمرك فيتجدد مثل النسر شبابك" (مزمور 3:103).

لا تجعل ثقل الخطية في حياتك تتراجع عن المجيء للمسيح الطبيب الشافي والمخلص والغافر للخطايا، ولا تسمح إلى همسات ابليس أن تتسرب لفكرك وقلبك، فهو يريد أن يبعدك عن السعادة الحقيقية وأيضا يريد لك أن تكون معه في بحيرة النار والكبريت، فالخطية تغش لأنها نابعة من الكذاب وهي قوية ولا تتراجع "لأنها طرحت كثيرين جرحى وكلّ قتلاها أقوياء" (أمثال 26:7). فما عليك يا صديقي سوى الإحتماء تحت يدي هذا الطبيب بالمجيء بطلب التوبة والإيمان معترفا بأن المسيح يريد أن يشفي إلى التمام. فهل تأتي إليه؟


----------



## fauzi (18 سبتمبر 2018)

2574 - 
 كثيراً ما يغلق الله الأبواب من حولنا لكي نرفع أبصارنا إلى فوق. فارفع بصرك إلى السماء.


----------



## fauzi (18 سبتمبر 2018)

2575 -
الإحساس الفريد بالأمان

لم يعدنا الرب بحياة خالية من " الألم .. الضيقات .. الظروف الحياتية الصعبة ... " ولكن داود يتكلم عن الإحساس الفريد بالأمان الذي يشعر به المؤمن نتيجة حماية الرب ورعايته له- :

{ جَعَلْتُ الرَّبَّ أَمَامِي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ، لأَنَّهُ عَنْ يَمِينِي فَلاَ أَتَزَعْزَعُ .لِذلِكَ فَرِحَ قَلْبِي، وَابْتَهَجَتْ رُوحِي. جَسَدِي أَيْضًا يَسْكُنُ مُطْمَئِنًّا ( مزمور 16 : 8-9 ) } 
فالذي يجعل الرب أمامه في كل حين " لن يشعر باليأس والقلق والإحباط من الحياة " لأنه يعي جيداً [ أن كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله ( روميه 8 : 28 ) ] 
.
فالذي يُحب الله صار لهم نظرة جديدة من نحو الحياة إذ أنهم يتكلون على الله وليس على الظروف .. لأن الضيقات والظروف الصعبة تجعلهم " أكثر إلتصاقاً بالله " ..
لقد اكتشف داود سر " الفرح الحقيقي والسلام الداخلي " حتى في وسط أحلك الظروف .. وسيستمر الفرح الداخلي الذي يختلف عن " السعادة الخارجية " لأنه مبني على وجود الله على يمين الشخص .. الذي وضع الرب أمامه في كل حين .
[ فليتك تضع الرب نصب عينيك في كل حين .. وعندها سيكون الله له كل المجد عن يمينك .. فلا تخاف شراً ومن يقدر عليك .. وستكون فرحاً مطمأناً لا تتزعزع .. آمين] }


----------



## fauzi (22 سبتمبر 2018)

2576 - 

لو عرفنا قيمة الصلاة وأهميتها ومكانتها ومدى فرح الرب بها لكنا نصلي دائماً بلا انقطاع ولكانت حياتنا عبارة عن صلاة مستمرة لا تنتهي الا مع توقف دقات قلوبنا. ينبغي أن نصلي كل حين ولا نمل.
صلاتي اليوم يا رب.. ارشدنا، اظهر ارادتك وطريقك لنا في كل شيء. كن معنا يا ابانا السماوي فلا نخاف، ولا ترهبنا الظلمة، ولا تحرقنا الشمس، ولا تلفحنا الريح، ولا نرتعب من الظروف، أو من تقلب الأوضاع، أو تغير البشر. فأنت تحفظ دخولنا وخروجنا وتحفظنا من كل شر. فمهما علت الأمواج العاصفة في حياتنا تبقى أنت الأقوى ووحدك القادر ان توصلنا الى بر الأمان .يا رب، لم تعدنا بحياة خالية من الضيق، لكن وعدتنا أن تكون معنا في الضيق، فنقول «الرب راعيّ فلا يعوزني شيء». آمين
البابا فرنسيس


----------



## fauzi (24 سبتمبر 2018)

2577 -
{ ها أنا معكم } 

وعد الرب يسوع بحضوره المستمرّ مع إخوته المؤمنين في كل لحظة حتى وهم نيام وهذا يستمر إلى انقضاء الدهر.وكم نحن بحاجة ماسة لهذا الوعد .
فهم لن يذهبوا إلى العمل في كل صباح وحدهم بلا مُعين، بل سيختبرون رفقة ابن الله لهم في كل خدماتهم وتجوالهم.
وهو معنا في كل ظروف الحياة ولقد صرَّح قبل صعوده للسماء بأنه لن يتركنا يتامى بعد فراقه .
فمع أننا لا نراه بالعين المجردة كونه ( روح ) ولكننا نشعر ونحس بوجوده معنا في كل حين ... وهذا ما يطمئن قلوبنا . 
وعليه فنحن لا نشك بأن الرب يحضر معنا جميعًا ويساعدنا في مرضنا وتجارب الحياة وصعوباتها ويرشدنا ويقودنا وعينه علينا .
ولقد قال :- حتى لو نسيت الأم رضيعها إبن بطنها .. فأنا لا أنساك هوذا على كفي نقشتك .
فهو معنا ولا ينسانا .. فهل نحن معه ؟؟ وهل نسيناه ؟؟


----------



## fauzi (25 سبتمبر 2018)

2578 - 
المرحلة الملكية 
توجد مرحلة في الحياة تدعى "المرحلة الملكية “ Royal level!
عندما تصل لهذه المرحلة، لن تجد نفسك مضطراً للخوض في أي نقاش أو جدال، ولو خضت فيه لن تحاول أن تثبت لمن يجادلك بأنه مخطئ ...

لو كذب عليك أحدهم ستتركه يكذب عليك، وبدل أن تشعره بأنك كشفته، ستستمتع بشكله وهو يكذب مع أنك تعرف الحقيقة!
ستدرك بأنك لن تستطيع إصلاح الكون، فالجاهل سيظل على حاله مهما كان مثقفاً، والغبي سيظل غبياً!
سترمي كل مشاكلك وهمومك والأشياء التي تضايقك وراء ظهـرك وستكمل حياتك... نعم ستفكر في أشياء تضايقك من وقت لآخر ... ولكن لا تقلق؛ سترجع للمرحلة الملكية مرة أخرى..
ستمشي في الشارع ملكاً؛ مبتسماً ابتسامةً ساخرة وأنت ترى الناس تتلوّن وتتصارع وتخدع بعضها من أجل أشياء لا لزوم ولا قيمة لها!
ستعرف جيداً أن فرح اليوم لا يدوم وقد يكون مقدمة لحزن الغد والعكس! 
سيزداد إيمانك بالله، وستزداد يقيناً بأن الخير فيما اختاره الله لك ...

إذا وصلت يوماً لتلك المرحلة لا تحاول أن تغير من نفسك، فأنت بذلك قد أصبحت ملكاً على نفسك، واعياً جداً، ومطمئناً من داخلك!

كلما تقدمنا في العمر زاد رشدنا، وأدركنا أننا إذا لبسنا ساعة ب 300 أو 3000 فستعطيك نفس التوقيت.. 
وإذا امتلكنا (محفظة نقود) سعرها 30 أو 300 فلن يختلف ما في داخلها..
وإذا عشنا في مسكن مساحته 300 متر أو 3000 متر فإن مستوى الشعور بالوحدة واحد..
وفي النهاية سندرك أن السعادة لا تتيسر في الأشياء المادية؛ فسواء ركبت مقعد الدرجة الأولى أو الدرجة السياحية، فإنك ستصل لوجهتك في الوقت المحدد..
لذلك لا تحثوا أولادكم أن يكونوا أغنياء بل علموهم كيف يكونون أتقياء، وعندما يكبرون سينظرون إلى قيمة الأشياء لا إلى ثمنها..

سرعة الأيام مخيفة!! ما إن أضع رأسي على الوسادة إلا ويشرق نور الفجر، وما إن أستيقظ إلا ويحين موعد النوم..
تسير أيامنا ولا تتوقف!
وأقول في نفسي: حقاً، السعيد من ملأ صحيفته بالصالحات..
الأحداث تتسارع من حولنا، والأموات يتسابقون أمامنا..
اعملوا صالحا... حافظوا على الصلوات ... حصنوا أنفسكم ... حافظوا على من يحبونكم بصدق ... ابتسموا للناس ... علقوا قلوبكم بالآخرة فالدنيا لا تدوم على حال ولن تخلدوا فيها.

هذا المقال حاز على أفضل مقال لعام ٢٠١٦ وتمت ترجمته لعدة لغات، وقد قرأته فأعجبني جداً فقلت أنقله لحضراتكم حتي تعم الفائدة مع صلاتي أن يعطيكم الله يوم جميل ومثمر لمجده
د. القس عزت شاكر


----------



## fauzi (25 سبتمبر 2018)

2579 -
( احذر ..فالخطية محيطة بنا بسهولة )

قال آساف"لأني غرت من المتكبرين إذ رأيت سلامة الأشرار" (مز 73 : 3)
ونحن لو نظرنا إلى الأشياء التي حولنا، ستمتلئ حياتنا بالحيرة واليأس وأحياناً بالغيرة. ولكن سر النُصرة والقوة والسعادة في العين المثبتة على شخص المسيح المحب. ففي الأيام الصعبة التي نعيش فيها، كم من أمور حولنا تدعو للاضطراب إذ نرى الشرور الأدبية والخطايا التي ذِكْرها أيضاً قبيح، ونرى العالم وقد امتلأ إثماً وجوراً وظلماً وشراسة. ونرى الشيطان وأتباعه الكثيرين وكيف يجول ليعمي أذهان غير المؤمنين.

على أن كل هذه الأمور أخبرنا عنها الكتاب من قديم الزمان
"في الأيام الأخيرة ستأتي أزمنة صعبة لأن الناس يكونون مُحبين لأنفسهم.. دنسين ... محبين للذات دون محبة الله"(٢ تي ٣: ٢-٦).
وهذا شيء طبيعي لأن العالم وضع في الشرير
“نَعْلَمُ أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ مِنَ ٱللهِ، وَٱلْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ قَدْ وُضِعَ فِي ٱلشِّرِّيرِ.”(1 يوجنا 5 : 1)
والشرير هو رئيس هذا العالم والأرض مُسلـَّمة ليده من حين سقط أبونا آدم ودخلت الخطية الى العالم.

وخطر التلوث يحيطنا من كل ناحية من مجالات الحياة. فهناك المجلات والجرائد والأفلام، والتليفزيون، و الميديا والمواقع الإباحية و...هذه الأمور التي تجذب لب الطبيعة القديمة فينا؛ إلتي تميل إلى كل ما هو عالمي. فلنحترس أخوتي الأحباء من كل هذه الملوثات التي تدنس الحياة؛ من أفكار شريرة ومبادئ فاسدة ومناظر خليعة. فهذه الأمور تؤثر على شركتنا مع الرب يسوع، وتجعل قلوبنا فاترة باردة، وتفسد علينا نضارة الحياة الروحية سلامها وصفوها.

فما نقرأه وما نسمعه، وما نراه حولنا، سيساعد في تشكيل قوامنا ويؤثر سلبياً في شخصياتنا ويؤثر بطريقة غير مباشرة على سلوكنا وتصرفاتنا. فمَنْ يزرع فكرة يحصد فعلاً، ومَنْ يزرع فعلاً سيحصد عادة، ومَنْ يزرع العادة سيحصد الشخصية. من يزرع الشخصية يحصد المصير الأبدي!

دعونا نختبر أنفسنا في كل ما نقرأ وكل ما نسمع وكل ما نرى في المصفاة الإلهية النقية الواردة في (فيلبى٤: ٨) في كل:

1 - كل ما هو حق 2 - كل ما هو جليل
3 - كل ما هو عادل 4 - كل ما هو طاهر
5 - كل ما هر مُسرّ6 - كل ما صيته حسن
7 - إن كانت فضيلة 8 - إن كان مدح

يقول الكتاب "ففي هذه افتكروا"! و أيضاً "امتنعوا عن كل شبه شر" ثم و "لنطهر ذواتنا من كل دنس الجسد والروح..مكملين القداسة في خوف الله"(1تس 5 : 22 ؛ 2 كو 7 : 1).. ولنحرص ان نكون مرضيين عنده.. آمين


----------



## fauzi (26 سبتمبر 2018)

2580 - 
قانون العالم هو "البقاء للأقوى"، اما قانون السيد المسيح فهو "البقاء للمؤمن"، إذ أن له حياة ابدية، وإن مات جسديًا
قال السيد المسيح : "آية (يو 11: 26): وَكُلُّ مَنْ كَانَ حَيًّا وَآمَنَ بِي فَلَنْ يَمُوتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.


----------



## fauzi (27 سبتمبر 2018)

2581 - 
ثق انه مهما طال مشوار زرعك وملأت الدموع عينيك فإن حصادك سيكون كثير جدا ً  ، فالمرنم يقول : "آية (مز 126: 6): الذَّاهِبُ ذَهَابًا بِالْبُكَاءِ حَامِلاً مِبْذَرَ الزَّرْعِ، مَجِيئًا يَجِيءُ بِالتَّرَنُّمِ حَامِلاً حُزَمَهُ."


----------



## fauzi (28 سبتمبر 2018)

2582 -
المجد لك يا رب المجد لك في هذا الصباح وفي كل أيام حياتنا الى الأبد.
يقول الرب لك اليوم: "لا تخف إني لا أهملك ولا أتركك أنا معك باستمرار لأنقذك"
مهما بدى لك ان جميع الابواب مغلقة امامك، لا تيأس بل ارفع نظرك إلى فوق، فتجد باباً مفتوحا في السماء. فمهما ضاقت الدنيا أمامك، ومهما تعقدت السبل وأغلق الناس قلوبهم، ودعوت وليس من مجيب وبحثت وليس من صديق. وحينما يبدو أن كل إنسان قد تخلى عنك أو عجز عن معونتك وقد تركوك إلى مشاكلك وأهملوك ولم يهتموا بك. وفي الوقت الذي لا تجد فيه على الارض حباً، ولا عدلاً. حينئذ عليك أن تنظرإلى فوق، إلى الباب المفتوح في السماء. ثق تماماً بأن حياتك هي في يد الله وليست في أيدي الناس. وثق أيضا أن الله يفتح ولا يستطيع أحد أن يغلق، عليك أن تؤمن من كل قلبك أن الله قادر على كل شيء، وأن كل شيء مستطاع إذا آمنت بمعونة الله الفائقة الوصف الذي يستطيع أن يغير كل شيء إلى الأفضل، وأن تثق بأن الله يحبك ويحب لك الخير.
انظر إلى الباب المفتوح في السماء في كل المشاكل التي تحيط بك، وفي كل الضيقات التي تحل بك وحينئذ ستسمع في قلبك صوتا من السماء يقول: 
" تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين و ثقيلي الاحمال و انا اريحكم "
فلنشكر الرب علي كل محبته، وعلى بابه المفتوح في السماء، الذي بمعونته يفتح أمامنا كل أبواب الارض. لنصلي كل صباح من عمق قلبنا..
" اجعل يا رب بابك مفتوحا أمامنا في كل حين


----------



## fauzi (1 أكتوبر 2018)

2583 -
العمى ليس فقط إعاقة جسدية، فهناك ايضًا عمى روحي، وهو عدم رؤية الانسان لوجود الله في حياته، فيعيش كأنه غير موجود، وذلك نتيجة قساوة قلبه؛ ولكن إن جئت للسيد المسيح تائبًا، فسيفتح عيونك الروحية ايضًا، وستشعر وتعرف بوجود الله في كل تفاصيل حياتك


----------



## fauzi (1 أكتوبر 2018)

2584 - 
يا رب بارك هذا الشهر الجديد ، امنحنا الصحة والفرح وراحة البال، وحقق لنا امانينا، واجعل شمس الأمل تشرق في قلوبنا. احمنا بحمايتك الالهية ، أنر دربنا، وكن معنا في كل خطوة. أعطنا يا رب ان نسمع صوتك ، نعرفك ونتبعك ونسلك في طريق يرضيك ويقربنا اليك. لأنك انت الراعي الصالح، وانت الذي قلت: "رعيتي تعرفني ، تسمع صوتي وتتبعني".وليكن سلامك وحبك ورافتك ونعمتك معنا جميع ايّام حياتنا. الهي، لك كل العزة والمجد الى الابد امين


----------



## fauzi (2 أكتوبر 2018)

2585 -
خشية الإنسان تضع شركا، والمتكل على الرب يرفع. — أمثال 25:29


الخوف هو إحساس بالشلل. فهو يسرق مننا الحيوية، والقدرة على اتخاذ القرار والقوة. الشجاعة تساعدنا على الخروج من شلل الخوف وتحويل حدة التوتر إلى طاقة. لكن هذا النوع من الشجاعة يأتينا كاملا فقط عندما ندرك ان كل ما يستطيع الشيطان الاستحواذ عليه هو جسدنا. لا يمكنه ان يأخذ عقولنا، او سلوكنا، او ايماننا، والأهم من ذلك كله، لا يستطيع ان يأخذ علاقتنا مع الله المعطاة لنا من خلال يسوع.


----------



## fauzi (3 أكتوبر 2018)

2586 -
من المعروف أن السمكة الحيّة قادرة على مقاومة التيار والسباحة بعكسه لمسافات طويلة جداً. وذلك لأن الحياة تسري فيها. تماماً كسمكة السلمون التي تقطع آلاف الأميال لتضع بيضها في أعالي الأنهار. أما الأسماك التي تُحمل بقوة التيارات وباتجاهاته فهي أسماك ميتة لا حياة فيها ولا قوة لديها للمقاومة.
هكذا هو حال الكثيرين من الناس، الذين يرضخون لضغوط الأكثرية وخصوصاً في اتخاذ القرارات الهامة. وقد نرى ذلك بشكل خاص في الأشخاص الذين يمسكون يمواقع القيادة.
فبدلاً من اعتماد مبدأ الصواب والخطأ تجدهم ينجرفون برأي الأكثرية حتى وإن كانت تلك القرارات مخالفة لقناعاتهم . وقد ذكر الكتاب المقدس عن بيلاطس البنطي الذي اتخذ قرار صلب المسيح؛ على الرغم من قناعته ببراءته وببطلان التهم الموجهة إليه. لكنه رضخ لضغط الجمهور الغاضب، ومن جراء ذلك لحقت وصمة العار باسمه.
ربما لا تكون من الشخصيات الرسمية أو القيادية؛ ولست ممن يهتمون برضا الأكثرية لتبقى في موقعك. غير أنك معرّض في كثير من الأحيان لضغوط من الأكثرية فتسايرهم على الرغم من تعب ضميرك وعدم قناعتك. لكن كلمة الله في الكتاب المقدس تحثّك على مقاومة التجربة وخصوصاً حين تقودك إلى ارتكاب الخطية واتخاذ القرارات المخالفة لوصايا الله. لا تنسى بأن من يقاوم التيار لا بد أن يكون حياً معتمداً على قوة الله في حياته. فلا تستسلم للضغوط من حولك مهما كانت وليكن شعارك "يجب أن يطاع الله أكثر من الناس"


----------



## fauzi (4 أكتوبر 2018)

2587 -

يا أيها الإله القوي ، الموجود في كل الكون وفي أصغر الكائنات ، أنت الذي تغمر بحنانك كل ما هو موجود ، اعطنا قوة حبك لكي نحمي الحياة والجمال. أبانا الذي في السموات ، علمنا أن نحب بعضنا بعضاً، اغمرنا بالسلام لكي نعيش مع الجميع دون أن نؤذي كائناً من كان. يا إله الفقراء، ساعدنا على مساعدة المتروكين والمنسيين على هذه الأرض الذين لهم القيمة الكبيرة في عينَيك. اشفي حياتنا، لكي نكون حماة العالم، لا حيواناته المفترسة، فنحصد الجمال ، لا التلوث ولا الدمار. وعلمنا التواضع والزهد في الذات ، والتخلي عن كل شيء حباً بك. يا رب، اجعلنا أداة لسلامك لنبشر بالحب حيث الحقد ، ولنبن السلام حيث الخصومة، ولنوقظ الإيمان حيث الشك ، ولنبعث العزم حيث الكآبة والحزن ، ولنبذل الصفح حيث الإهانة ، ولنعلن الحقيقة حيث الضلال ، ولنحييَ الرجاء حيث اليأس ، ولنشعّ النور حيث الظلمة. آمين


----------



## fauzi (5 أكتوبر 2018)

2588 -

نسألك يا رب في صباح هذا اليوم أن تنعم علينا بالخير والسعادة. ان تقبل صلواتنا وترافق خطواتنا وتبارك عائلاتنا وكل حياتنا . أن تلهمنا الى الخير والحق لنسير حسب تعاليمك ووصاياك. اغمر قلوبنا بالإيمان والسلام والاستقرار وانزع عنها كل حزن . وأعطنا نعمة الصبر على الشدائد وأحتمال المصاعب لمجد أسمك. أجعلنا نحيا لك ونقدم لك جميع أفكارنا وأقوالنا وأعمالنا . نترك كل شيء في يدك يا رب ، لأن يدك تتسع كل شيء
لك المجد الان وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين. امين


----------



## fauzi (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## fauzi (7 أكتوبر 2018)

2589 -

إياك نسبّح إياك نبارك، لك نسجُد، إياك نمجِّد ، إياك نشكُر من أجلِ مجدك العظيم، أيها الرب الخالق، أيها الملك السماوي الله الاب الضابط الكل. نتضرع إليك في هذا اليوم المقدّس والمبارك سائلين جودتك وعطفك الصفح والغفران عن خطايانا. انزع الكبرياء من قلوبنا وارفع حجاب التيه عن عيوننا. قلبا نقيّا اخلق فينا يا الله وروحا مستقيما جدد في باطننا فنسير نحوك بالتوبة ونشارك في وليمتك برهبة وخشوع فنستحق نعمة جسدك ودمك الأقدسين. ولك المجد إلى أبد الأبدين. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (7 أكتوبر 2018)

2590 -

امامك ننحني ومنك نطلب ولك وحدك نصلي يا رب. بارك خطواتنا وانصت لتضرعاتنا وإستجب لنا . ادخل يا رب، في كل دائرة من دوائر حياتنا فتغمرها بفرح وامان وسلام ، واعطنا الثقة أنه كل موج عالٍ في حياتنا نستطيع أن نمشي عليه ما دمت أنت معنا. فأنت الهنا القدير، وملجأنا الحصين، ومعيننا في وقت الضيق . حل بسلامك في قلوبنا وازرع امانك بحياتنا. علمنا الاتكال عليك، زد ايماننا وثبت رجاءنا بك
حتى لا تقدر قوة ان تفصلنا عنك. لا موت ولا حياة ولا ملائكة ولا رؤساء 
ولا خليقة اخرى تقدر ان تفصلنا عن محبتك
احمينا وابسط جناحيك علينا لانك انت وحدك ربنا ومخلصنا. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (8 أكتوبر 2018)

2591 -

يا رب، لا نعرف ما ينتظرنا في هذا الأسبوع ، ولكننا كل يوم ، قبل خروجنا من البيت، سنرسم على وجوهنا اشارة الصليب، سنتكّل عليك الهي، لنواجه المصاعب، وكلنا ايمان انك معنا ترافقنا ولن تتركنا وستحمينا. لا نخاف شيئًا، ولا نخاف أحداً . فانت هو الله ضابط الكل و محب لكل البشر . يا يسوع، هب لنا أن نستريح فيك، أنت فوق كل شيء فوق كل خليقة فوق جميع ملائكتك فوق جميع جيش السماء. فانك أنت وحدك العلي ، أنت وحدك القدير والصالح فوق كل شيء
نحبك لانك أحببتنا قبلا والى المنتهى


----------



## fauzi (9 أكتوبر 2018)

2592 -
يا يسوع، معك و ببركتك بدأنا يومنا، و لك الهي سلمنا مشيئتنا، احفظنا يا قدوس و بارك بيوتنا وعائلاتنا. نؤمن ربي انك تهتم بنا، تدبّر امورنا، تعرف همومنا، تعزي قلوبنا. وان كنّا لا نرى يدك يا الله ولكننا نؤمن أنها تسندنا. نؤمن ربي، انه مهما اشتّد سواد الليل وظلامه، لا بد ان تشرق علينا شمس الامل . عليك و إلى الأبد كل اتكالنا.. فشكرا" لك يا الهي على كل شيء.. امين


----------



## fauzi (10 أكتوبر 2018)

2593 -
أشرق يا رب شمس الامل في حياتنا ولا تدعها تغيب 
لوّن يا رب بالفرح حياتنا وارشدنا اليك ونور دروبنا 
وابعد الظلام عن بصائرنا واغمر بالسلام حياتنا
هب لنا يا الله، ان نكون نحن هياكل لسكناك، ثابتين فيك 
فنجد ذاتنا بك ونكون لك قلبا وروحا وعقلا وفكرا
حافظين وصاياك، عاملين بها، متممين مشيئتك 
دون تذمر أو ملل وان نحيا دائما بأمانة ونقاوة قلب
فليزداد حبك في قلوبنا و لنكون أقرب منك وإليك كل يوم
يا يسوع الوديع والمتواضع القلب.اجعل قلبنا مثل قلبك. آمين


----------



## fauzi (10 أكتوبر 2018)

2594 -
اسمع المشورة واقبل التأديب ، لكي تكون حكيما في آخرتك. في قلب الإنسان أفكار كثيرة، لكن مشورة الرب هي تثبت. — أمثال 20:19-21


"يعزم المرء ، وتقرر السماء." معظمنا يندفع لاسداء النصائح وصنع خطط مبالغ فيها. الرجل الحكيم ينبهنا ان الحكمة تأتي من الخضوع للتوجيهات لفترة طويلة من الزمن ، وفقط حينها وبعد الاصغاء لمدة طويلة تأتي الحكمة.   سوف يكون افضل لك كثيرا ان تترك خططك تنضج قليلا في نور الرب قبل ان تندفع نحوهم . لكن بينما نصلي من أجل الحكمة ، فلنصلي ايضا للصبر على سماع كلام الله في الكتاب المقدس لكي نميز الحكمة عندما تأتي .

يا الله العظيم ، علمني طرقك وساعدني ان اميز مساراتك في حياتى. لدي خطط ومشروعات كثيرة جداً ، لكني اعرف انها اذا لم تكن منك ، فلن تصمد . ارشدني إلى حكمتك ولن اسعى فقط لمعرفتها فقط ، بل سأسعى ايضا لأعيشها بقوة روحك القدوس. باسم يسوع اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (18 أكتوبر 2018)

2595 -
يا يسوع، يا من قلت أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة . يا من قلت أنا نور العالم . يا من قلت تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلين الأحمال وأنا أريحكم . يا من الذي كانت أخر كلماته: ها أنا معكم طوال الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر . نثق يارب في وعودك أنك إله معونة للضعفاء، وإشباع المحتاجين، وحنون على المساكين، وطبيب للمرضى، أنت ملجأ اليتامي والأرامل، أنت مسكن الشريد. اننا نقرع باب رحمتك برجاء و إيمان و شوق. و نطلب منك الرحمة والرافة فاعنا يارب. لك كل المجد من الان والى الأبد. امين


----------



## fauzi (18 أكتوبر 2018)

2596 -
ليس هناك أجمل من صباح مليئ بالتفائل والثقة باللّه، فكل صباح هو بداية حلم وهدف جديد، فما علينا إلّا أن ننسى الأمس ونبدأ من جديد ، وننتظر يوم أجمل ، ﻓﻟﻨﺎ ﺭﺟﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻴﺢ ، ﻟﻨﺎ ﺭﺍﻋﻲ ﺍﻣﻴﻦ ، ﻣﻬﺘﻢ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺍﻣﻮﺭ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻨﺎ. ﻳﺪﻩ  ﺘﺳﻨﺪﻧﺎ، ﻋﻴﻨﻪ  ﺘﺮﻋﺎﻧﺎ، ﻗﻠﺒﻪ ﻴﺤﺒﻨﺎ، يعطﻨﺎ بسخاء ، ويعطي دون أن نطلب ، وفوق ما نطلب. ثق ولا تيأس وتأكد ﺒأنك في حماية اله قوي قادر أن ينقذك مهما كانت كل الأبواب تبدو مغلقة. 
يا رب ، لتكن مشيئتك. أشكرك إلهي وأمجدك من الآن والى أبد اﻵبدين .آمين


----------



## fauzi (20 أكتوبر 2018)

2597 -
من أجمل ما كُتب في الكتاب المقدس، كلمة قالها الرب بنفسه "لا تخف". قد ذكر كلمة لا تخف ظ£ظ¦ظ¦ في الكتاب المقدس ، وهذا يعني ان الله يطمئن الإنسان كل يوم، بقوله لا تخف.. لا ترتعد.. لا تيأس
ألله يقول “لا تخف لأني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك ، انت لي.. اذا اجتزت في المياه فانا معك وفي الأنهار فلا تضرك، اذا مشيت في النار فلا تلسع واللهيب لا يحرقك.


----------



## fauzi (20 أكتوبر 2018)

2598 -
إله لا يعرف المستحيل 
مستحيل ينساك 
مستحيل يتخلى عنك 
مستحيل يتجاهل دموعك وأحزانك
مستحيل يردك فارغا


----------



## fauzi (20 أكتوبر 2018)

2599 -
يا رب 
حتى لو لم افهم ما يحدث معي ، ساعدني حتى لا اشك لحظة واحدة في محبتك وحكمتك وصلاحك لك المجد


----------



## fauzi (20 أكتوبر 2018)

2600 -
يا رب بارك يومنا وأعمالنا وعائلاتنا ولا تسمح للشر ان يقضي على راحتنا وأمالنا .أحلّ بركاتك علينا جميعنا نحن اللذين باسمك نبدأ نهاراتنا وبمحبّتك نتغنّى ونفرح ونتخطّى كل العوائق. ثق وآمن انه في اللحظة التي تفتح بها قلبك للرب يسوع وتتوجه ملك وسيد على حياتك سينقذك ويتحكم في كل الظروف والإحداث ويقود حياتك ويسير بها إلى بر الأمان. 
إلهي قـد وجدتك دائما رحيماً فـكيـف لا أرجـوك
ووجدتك دائما معـيـناً فـكيف لا أدعوك 
فـكن معي ربي في كل اموري فـقـد وضعت كل اتكالي عـليك 
لك المجد والشكر يا رب إلى الأبد. امين


----------



## fauzi (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## fauzi (20 أكتوبر 2018)

2601 -
يا يسوع، يا من قلت أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة . يا من قلت أنا نور العالم . يا من قلت تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلين الأحمال وأنا أريحكم . يا من الذي كانت أخر كلماته: ها أنا معكم طوال الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر . نثق يارب في وعودك أنك إله معونة للضعفاء، وإشباع المحتاجين، وحنون على المساكين، وطبيب للمرضى، أنت ملجأ اليتامي والأرامل، أنت مسكن الشريد. اننا نقرع باب رحمتك برجاء و إيمان و شوق. و نطلب منك الرحمة والرافة فاعنا يارب. لك كل المجد من الان والى الأبد. امين


----------



## fauzi (26 أكتوبر 2018)

2602 -
احذر من اليأس في نفسك فقد اوصيت ان تتكل على الله لا على ذاتك. 
ربي لست ادري ما تحمله لي الايام لكن سيدي الحبيب يكفيني شيئاً واحداً، ثقتي انك معي تعتني بي وتحارب عني


----------



## fauzi (26 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## fauzi (26 أكتوبر 2018)

2603-

يمكن لخطية واحدة أن تدمر حياتك بأكملها فـ أنتبه...
اشجعك اليوم اخي واختي ...اقرأ الكتاب المقدس لانه كلام الله ....تعرف على الرب يسوع المسيح لانه قبل طوعا ان يفديك ويحمل كل خطاياك اذا ندمت على اقترافها ...


----------



## fauzi (30 أكتوبر 2018)

2604 -
كلنا نتعرض الى ازمات حياتية يومية من مرض او عدم ايجاد عمل او الاغتراب. علينا ان لا نضعف ونستسلم الى الهموم والمشاكل ونتذكر ان الله موجود معنا في كل لحظة وسوف يحل هذه المصاعب. لنسلم انفسنا للرب يسوع ونضعها بين يديه ونقول: يا رب نحن عجينة بين يديك وخاضيعين الى ارادتك السماوية ساعدنا وخلصنا. 
هذا ما قاله الرب "في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم". الرب لم يوعدنا بعدم حصول مشاكل وضيقات لكن أوصانا ان نثق به لانه هو غلب العالم.
لاتقل يارب عندي هم كبير بل قل يا هم عندي رب كبير.


----------



## fauzi (30 أكتوبر 2018)

2605 -
تركت أحمالي وأتعابي عليك
إفعل يارب كما تشاء
أما أنا فلن أتذمر أو أرفض مشيئتك
وهذا لأنني أثق كل الثقة أنك تحبني
رجائي فيك وحدك يا الله . 
لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## fauzi (30 أكتوبر 2018)

2606 -
ان الرب لا يهمل احد ولا ينسى احد وهو يسمعنا ونحن نصلي ويرانا ويعرف ما بداخلنا وانه لايتخلى عنا ويستجيب الى رجائنا ويحقق امنياتنا وهو يعرف ما ينقصنا ويعطينا فقط ما يفيدنا وبحكمته يبعد عنا ما يضرنا. فيارب نصلي ونطلب منك ان تفتح عقولنا وتنير بصائرنا لنفهم تدبيرك في حياتنا ومقاصدك واحكامك وندرك دائما انك تختار الافضل لنا وان وراء كل تجربه حكمة وانه بعد كل الم وصبر رجاء نفرح به. أننا نؤمن يا رب بأنك قريب منا ونؤمن أنك إلهنا وسيدنا وحافظنا من كل الشرور جميع أيام حياتنا. لك المجد الى الأبد. امين


----------



## fauzi (6 نوفمبر 2018)

2607 -
يا رب ، لا تحجب نظرك عنّا، نور دربنا وبارك يومنا. املك على نفوسنا وقلوبنا واحفظنا في ظل حمايتك. يا رب، نتوسل اليك، كما أنعمت علينا من أبواب مراحمك بمطرٍ يغسل الأرض ويروي الزرع و الشجر ، بارك اوطاننا، بارك بيوتنا، بارك عائلاتنا وبارك قلوب كل البشر . أروي ضيقنا يا رب، ليس لنا معين سواك. أنعم إلهي، بقدرتك العظيمة، مطراً يبلسِّم الجراح، يغسل الحقد من قلوب بعض البشر، فتصبح نقية تفيض بالمحبة والسلام. لك المجد يارب و الشكر الى الابد ، امين


----------



## fauzi (6 نوفمبر 2018)

2608 -
من يضع ثقته في الله فلا يحمل هم الحياة 
يارب أنت قلت حين تترك لي حياتك باكملها
ترى يمين قوتي تفتح لك أبواب لم تكن فى الحسبان
ولهذا تركت كل شيء في يدك يارب لأن يدك تسع لكل شيء


----------



## fauzi (6 نوفمبر 2018)

2609 -
احذر الوهم والقلق:
الوهم والقلق ألد أعداء الإنسان. تقول إحصائية: إن عدد الشباب الأمريكي الذين ماتوا أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية بلغ 300000 ثلاثمائة ألف قتيل، في حين أن عدد المواطنين الأمريكيين الذين ماتوا بنوبات قلبية بسبب القلق والخوف والرعب على أولادهم وأزواجهم الذين أُرسلوا إلى جبهة القتال بلغ نحو مليون مواطن، أي أن الخوف والقلق قتل أكثر من ثلاثة أمثال الذين قتلهم رصاص الحرب!
واليوم الوهم والقلق هو مرض العصر، فالناس تمشي بالمهدئات والمسكنات، وطار النوم من عيونهم.
قال أحد الأطباء النفسيين: إن 85% من مرضاي لا يحتاجون إلى دواء، بل إلى تغيير مواقفهم الفكرية والروحية.
إن حجم مخاوفك بحجم المسافة التي بينك وبين الله .كلما يطاردك الخوف تذكر أن الله أبوك، وتذكر وعوده "لا تخف لأني فديتك. دعوتك باسمك. أنت لي. إذا اجتزت في المياه فأنا معك وفي الأنهار فلا تغمرك. إذا مشيت في النار فلا تلدغ واللهيب لا يحرقك" (إش43: 1و2).
إن أول كلمة في الصلاة الربانية "أبانا" تحررنا من كل خوف وقلق، فمن يدير دفة الأحداث، ويقود التاريخ، ويمسك بزمام الأمور هو أبي، لذلك قال أحد القديسين قديماً: "أنا لا أعلم ما يخفيه المستقبل لي ولكني أعلم من في يده المستقبل".
ويقول المرنم: " الرب نـوري وخلاصي ممن أخـاف. الرب حصن حياتي ممن أرتعب" (مز27: 1).
أرجوك لا تدع الوهم يدمر حياتك، وثق أن حاضرك ومستقبلك في يد أعظم وأروع وأحن وأحكم أب، فاطمئن واهدأ واستمتع بعلاقة حميمة مع إلهك ودع من حولك يرون سلامك وإيمانك.


----------



## fauzi (6 نوفمبر 2018)

2610 -
ندعوك يارب تعال وكن معنا من روحك إملأنا فرحًا وسلامًا لا يعطيه غنى إذ أنت لنا عونا وسند في كل طريق نسلكه وصديق ليس سواه نجد نعطيه القلب نُمَلكه..

حياتنا خالية من الصدف 
حياتنا قصة .. محكومة بدقة عجيبة .. بتدبير الهى 
من اجل خلاصنا
( القس داوود لمعي)


----------



## fauzi (6 نوفمبر 2018)

2611 -
كما ان الشجرة الرديئة لا تثمر ثمرًا جيدًا، كذلك الانسان الشرير لا ينتج عملًا صالحًا...


----------



## fauzi (6 نوفمبر 2018)

2612 - 
ﻋﻠﻤﻨﻲ ﻳﺎ رب ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻚ، ﻋﻠﻤﻨﻲ ان اصلي وان اخضع لمشيئتك، وأتوكل عليك. وان اثق في حكمتك واسامح واحب الناس كما احببتني.


----------



## fauzi (6 نوفمبر 2018)

2613 -
ما بين غمضة عين وانفتاحتها يغير الله من حال الى حال. كن مع الله ولا تبالي.
بين صيف يرحل وشتاء آتٍ ... يغير الله اﻷحوال من حال إلى حال ... يارب بشرنا بما يسرنا وأدفع عنا ما يضرنا .


----------



## fauzi (6 نوفمبر 2018)

2614 -
يا رب أشرق بنور وجهك علينا، وأعطنا أن نعمل كل ما يرضيك
نلجأ اليك الهي بقلوب راجية تطلب عونك
بدِّل همومنا بأفراح، وأحلامنا إلى واقع
كن للمسافر رفيق الدرب، للمريض بلسمٌ للشفاء 
للحزين لمسة عزاء، للمضطهد الأمان والسلام 
فلتكن مشيئتك يا رب كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.
لك كل المجد من الان والى الأبد. امين


----------



## fauzi (6 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## fauzi (6 نوفمبر 2018)

2615 -
ما احلى السجود لك أيها الآب المتحنّن الحاضر في كل مكان وما أبهج المثول أمامك في كل صباح . إلهي اقبل شكرنا من أجل جميع بركاتك ولأجل وعودك الصادقة. كن معنا وباركنا. كن ترساً لنا في أوقات الخطر. أرشدنا في جميع أعمالنا ولا تسلِّمنا إلى أهواء أنفسنا. وأعنّا في جميع أشغال النهار. أيقظ ضمائرنا ونبّه أفكارنا لكي لا نسقط في التجربة. زد إيمانَنا. علِّمنا أن قوتك تكفينا فعندما تواجهنا المشاكل تمد يمينك القادرة لمعونتنا. يا رب اننا توكلنا عليك، فاعنا ووفقنا وكن معنا كل أيام حياتنا. ولك المجد الى الابد، امين


----------



## fauzi (6 نوفمبر 2018)

2616 -
جاء في الإنجيل المقدس: وأمر يسوع تلاميذه أن يركبوا القارب في الحال ويسبقوه إلى الشاطئ المقابل حتى يصرف الجموع. ولما صرفهم صعد إلى الجبل ليُصَلّي في العزلة. وكان وحده هناك عندما جاء المساء. وأما القارب فابتعد كثيرًا عن الشاطئ وطغت الأمواج عليه، لأن الريح كانت مُخالفة له. وقبل الفجر، جاء يسوع إلى تلاميذه ماشيًا على البحر. فلما رآه التلاميذ ماشيًا على البحر ارتعبوا وقالوا: «هذا شبح!» وصرخوا من شدة الخوف. فقال لهم يسوع في الحال: «تشجعوا. أنا هو، لا تخافوا!» فقال له بطرس: «إن كنت أنت هو، يا سيد، فمرني أن أجيء إليك على الماء». فأجابه يسوع: «تعال». فنزل بطرس من القارب ومشى على الماء نحو يسوع. ولكنه خاف عندما رأى الريح شديدة فأخذ يغرق، فصرخ: «نجّني، يا سيد!» فمدَّ يسوع يده في الحال وأمسكه وقال له: «يا قليل الإيمان، لماذا شككت؟» ولما صعدا إلى القارب هدأت الريح. فسجد له الذين كانوا في القارب وقالوا: «بالحقيقة أنت ابن الله!» 
ليست كل المصاعب في مقدور الانسان حلّها، بل بعضها عظيم جدًا يحتاج الى أن يُجري الله مُعجزة حقيقية في حياة الشخص ليجتازها. فان كانت في حياتك أمور وتحديّات مضى عليها زمن وانت تصارع معها، كما يصارع التلاميذ في القارب، ولا جدوى، ندعوك اليوم لتدعو السيد المسيح الى قاربك ليهدئه، والا سيبقى القارب مضطرب. قد تظن ان بإمكانك تحدي الامواج، ولكن الفشل المستمر علامة تثبت لك بان هذا الامر ما عاد في يديك ويحتاج الى تدخّل إلهي. فاذهب الى الله واطلب منه، بالحاح، وايمان وهو سيتدخل في حياتك وينقذها. ويمكنكم ايجاد هذا النص في الإنجيل المقدس في متى ١٤: ٢٢


----------



## fauzi (6 نوفمبر 2018)

2617 -
يارب السلام 
إمنح العالم السلام 
إحمي شعبك في كل مكان
وهب لهم السعادة والراحة والامان 
وازرع الطمأنينة بين الشعوب والمحبة في القلوب
ولتكن مشيئتك يارب في كل حين.امين 
قال الرب:"لا تخافوا، أنا معكم حتى انقضاء الدهر."
ما دام الرب معنا فأن أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى علينا


----------



## fauzi (6 نوفمبر 2018)

2618 -
أيها المسيح إلهنا، إقبل صلواتنا في هذا اليوم وشكرنا لك على كل ما أنعمت به علينا إليك نسلم نفوسنا وأجسادنا وقلوبنا، ونضعهم بين يديك، لنعبر هذا اليوم بسلام. يارب قوّنا لنحمل صليب مشقّات حياتنا بفرح، حررنا لنختارك قبل كل شيء، 
إجعلنا من تلاميذك، قوّنا فنرمي عنا كل ما يعوق تقدمنا في مسيرتنا إلى قلبك.
يا رب ما أحوجنا إلى خلاصك. لا تنظر إلى خطيئتنا، بل أنظر إلى خليقتك يارب بعين رحمتك ورأفتك وفرصا جديدةً أعطنا فنعود ونفهم ومعكَ وبكَ ومِن أجلك نعمل لخلاصنا وخلاص العالم. نرفع إليك التسبيح و المجد والشكر الى الأبد ، آمين


----------



## fauzi (6 نوفمبر 2018)

2619 -
أنا متكل على الله بالايمان
ليس على بشر ولا على انسان
بل على رب، على قلب مليء بالحنان
ليس على مخلوق ضعيف، جبان
بل على مَن فدى نفسي، مانح الغفران
على خالق السموات، على مبدع الاكوان..

***
انا واثق برب قدير، دائم الاحسان
واهب الاموات حياةً، معطيَ البصر للعميان
يسكت اصوات العواصف، وزئير شيطان
يطعم ايليا عند نهر كريت، من افواه غربان
يجعل عبده دانيال يداعب اسدا هائما جوعان
يطعم آلافا وفي يديه خمس خبزات وسمكتان
يخرج من الجافي حلاوة، يتمشى في الاتون فتيان
يخرج رجالا وابطالا وانبياءا من بين السنة النيران
يشق الصخور ويفتح القبور وينزع الاحزان
يشق البحر وشعب يسير بين امواج، بعصا الايمان

***
الحاجة إلى واحد، ليس إلى مال وليس الى انسان
كن واثقا برب النجاة، تمسك بأهدابه بالايمان
هو يعلم ما انت تحتاج اليه، وهو قدير، يملأ كل مكان
امام رب السماء، من هو جليات ومن هو فرعون ومن هو هامان؟
آمن فقط، بمن لحياتك خطط، هو دائما في الوسط، يفاجئ الحيران
انتظره دائما، بعينيك ترى، حين يفتح يديه، يشبع رضىً كل كيان.


----------



## fauzi (11 نوفمبر 2018)

2620 -
المسيح يختبر ايمان تلميذه فيلبس

{{ 5 وَإِذْ تَطَلَّعَ يَسُوعُ وَرَأَى جَمْعاً كَبِيراً قَادِماً نَحْوَهُ، قَالَ لِفِيلِبُّسَ: «مِنْ أَيْنَ نَشْتَرِي خُبْزاً لِنُطْعِمَ هؤُلاءِ كُلَّهُمْ؟» 6 وَقَدْ قَالَ هَذَا لِيَمْتَحِنَهُ، لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ كَانَ يَعْرِفُ مَا سَيَفْعَلُهُ. 7 فَأَجَابَهُ فِيلِبُّسُ: «حَتَّى لَوِ اشْتَرَيْنَا خُبْزاً بِمِئَتَيْ دِينَارٍ، لَمَا كَفَى لِيَحْصُلَ الْوَاحِدُ مِنْهُمْ عَلَى قِطْعَةٍ صَغِيرَةٍ!» }} يوحنا ٦
•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
لو كان لأحد أن يعرف مكان بيع الخبز فلابد أنه فيلبس لأنه من مكان قريب هو بيت صيدا, وهي مدينة تبعد نحو أربعة عشر كيلومتراً ﴿1:44﴾. وكان الرب يسوع يختبره ليقوي إيمانه. وإذ يسأل يسوع عن حل بشري ﴿وهو يعلم أنه لا يوجد أي حل﴾, فإنه يركز الضوء على العمل المعجزي الذي يوشك أن يؤديه.

سأل الرب يسوع فيلبس عن مكان يمكن أن يشتروا منه كمية ضخمة من الخبز. فابتدأ فيلبس يحسب التكاليف المحتملة. وقد أراد الرب يسوع أن يعلمه أن الموارد المادية ليست أهم شيء. ونحن قد نحد مما يعمله الله في حياتنا حينما نفكر فيما هو مستحيل. فهل هناك مهمة مستحيلة تشعر أن الله يريدك أن تؤديها؟ لا تدع تقديرك لما يمكن أن يتم يمنعك من الاضطلاع بالمهمة. فإن الله قادر أن يصنع المعجزات, فقط ثق به ليمدك بالموارد.


----------



## fauzi (11 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## fauzi (11 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## fauzi (11 نوفمبر 2018)

2621 -
لنصلّ معًا 
من المزمور (59)

إليك أسارع يا عزتي، 
لأنك يا الله ملجأي.

تتقدمني برحمتك... 
وأنا أنشد لعزتك،

وأرنّم في الصباح لرحمتك، 
لأنك كنت ملجأ لي، 
وملاذا في يوم ضيقي.

أرتل لك يا عزتي، 
لأنك يا الله ملجأي، 
إلهي الذي يرحمني.

المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس ...الاله الواحد
كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين. أمين.


----------



## fauzi (11 نوفمبر 2018)

2622 -
الله يرعد بصوته عجبا. يصنع عظائم لا ندركها. لأنه يقول للثلج: اسقط على الأرض. كذا لوابل المطر، وابل أمطار عزه. — أيوب 5:37-6

اليست تلك العبارة جميلة! "الله يرعد بصوته عجبا. يصنع عظائم لا ندركها." عوضا عن قضاء الكثير من الوقت فى الحديث او التفكير كم عجيب هو الله، فلنمجده في الصلاة.

يا الله القدوس، الصالح، الابدي ! انت وحدك مقدس تماما بصدق. لا استطيع ان ادرك طرقك، لكني احبك. انت اعلى بكثير مني في افضل ايامي ، لا استطيع ان افهم تماما لماذا قد تدفع هذا الثمن لتخلص شخص مثلي . لكنى اشكرك وامجدك من اعماق قلبى. باسم يسوع اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (11 نوفمبر 2018)

2623 -
هلم نتحاجج، يقول الرب. إن كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج. إن كانت حمراء كالدودي تصير كالصوف. — إشعياء 18:1

لا شيء يترك بقع كالخطية. فهى لا تترك بقعة في قلوبنا فقط بل بقايا في عقولنا. لكن نعمة الله تظهر في انه لا يغفر لنا خطايانا فقط، ولا ينساها فقط، بل يمحيها. زالت البقعة، وذهب الذنب بعيدا. نحن طاهرين بنعمته.

يا للفرح الذى يأتيني من نعمتك يا الله! لن استطيع شكرك او تمجيدك بشكل كافي لتحويلك مسار حياتي بالكامل لكي تنتهي وتبدأ مجددا بك وبنعمتك. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (13 نوفمبر 2018)

2624 -
هل كل غني يجب ان يبيع كل املاكه ليتبع المسيح ؟
قال المسيح لشاب غني في متى 19 :17 و21 » 21قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«إِنْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَكُونَ كَامِلاً فَاذْهَبْ وَبعْ أَمْلاَكَكَ وَأَعْطِ الْفُقَرَاءَ، فَيَكُونَ لَكَ كَنْزٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَتَعَالَ اتْبَعْنِي». 22فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الشَّابُّ الْكَلِمَةَ مَضَى حَزِينًا، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ ذَا أَمْوَال كَثِيرَةٍ.«.



مثل الشاب الغني لا يطبق على كل المسيحيين بطريقة حرفية ولكن يجب ان يفهم مضمونه ثم يطبق بما هو مناسب والانسان المسيحي ليس مطلوب منه ان يبيع كل ما يمتلك فهو مسؤول عن اسرة ولكن عليه ان يكون سخي في العطاء

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 6: 18

وَأَنْ يَصْنَعُوا صَلاَحًا، وَأَنْ يَكُونُوا أَغْنِيَاءَ فِي أَعْمَال صَالِحَةٍ، وَأَنْ يَكُونُوا أَسْخِيَاءَ فِي الْعَطَاءِ، كُرَمَاءَ فِي التَّوْزِيعِ،

من يسأله يعطيه بفرح كمن يعطي اخوة الرب الفقراء

إنجيل متى 5: 42

مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ، وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ.

هذا هو المسيحي الذي يهتم بحاجات الاخرين مثل اهتمامه بحاجات اسرته ومتكل على الله وليس المال وواثق ان الرب هو الذي يعول مستقبله ولكن ليس مطلوب منه ان يبيع كل ما يملك ويترك اسرته تحتاج الا لو كان هو ليس مسؤول عن اخرين فهو حر في هذه اللحظه ان يوزع كل شيء على الفقراء ويكرس نفسه للرب والرب يعوله مثل رهبان كثيرين

ان البشيرين مرقس ولوقا ذكروا ايضا قصة الشاب الغني ومرقس البشير شرح اكثر فالرب ليس ضد الاغنياء فابراهيم واسحاق ويعقوب وسليمان وايوب وغيرهم كانوا اغنياء جداً والرب باركهم بكثرة ولكنهم كانوا يعتمدوا على الرب وليس على المال .

فليس كل الاغنياء ولكن الاغنياء الذين يتكلون على المال وليس على الله ويحبون المال اكثر من الله ويخدمون المال اكثر من الرب .

ليس معنى هذه القصة أن الفقراء سيدخلون الملكوت بلا نقاش ، فهناك فقراء بلا قناعة ، متذمرين ، يلعنون الزمان الذي جعلهم فقراء هكذا، يشتهون المال ضماناً لمستقبلهم، غير شاكرين الله على ما أعطاهم، فهؤلاء والأغنياء هم وجهان لعملة واحدة.


----------



## fauzi (13 نوفمبر 2018)

2625 -
اطمئن إلهك كلي المحبة والحكمة والسلطان ويمسك بزمام كل الأمور، وسيخرج أعظم البركات من خلال كل أزمة تمر بها، فقط عليك أن تثق وتسلم وتنتظر.


----------



## fauzi (13 نوفمبر 2018)

2626 -
نشكرك يا رب لأنك تفي دائماً بوعودك لنا، لذلك لا نخاف 
مهما جار علينا الزمان وكل الأبواب اغلقت بوجهنا، نؤمن انك يا رب لن تهمل اي طلب او صلاة، نؤمن انك ستستجيب لنا وتحقق امالنا...


----------



## fauzi (13 نوفمبر 2018)

2627 -
اكبر امتحان للإيمان، هو عندما لا تحصل على ما تريده، ولكنك ما زلت قادراً ان تقول : لتكن مشيئتك يارب.
يا رب، نسلمك حياتنا في ثقة. لا نخاف شيئاً، ولا نخاف أحداً، لأنك أنت معنا. أنت رجاء من ليس له رجاء، ومعين من ليس له معين.


----------



## fauzi (17 نوفمبر 2018)

2628 -
أيها الآب الحبيب، الذي ترتاح لك القلوب وتأتي إليك كل النفوس. إني آتي إليك بكل همومي مستنداً على وعدك الصادق الأمين " تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم ". يا رب إن تعبنا فأننا إليك نتوجه وإن ثقل حملنا فمن لنا معين غيرك وإن أظلمت الدنيا فى وجوهنا فأنك أنت النور والفرح والرجاء، لذلك نرفع لك قلوبنا بالصلاة ونرفع عيوننا نحوك نرجو رحمتك ونسألك من اجل الاطفال المشردين و الشباب المحاطين بالعثرات و الاخطار و المسنين المنسيين و جميع الذين يعانون من الفقر والعوز ، الهي أشملهم بحنانك ورعايتك أنت حصننا وملجأنا. لك المجد الى الابد. امين


----------



## fauzi (17 نوفمبر 2018)

2629 -
مع كل صباح تشرق الشمس من جديد بنور الرب لتضيئ حياتنا بالإيمان والأمل. مع كل صباح نلتمس محبة وبركة وخير وسلام مخلصنا. مع كل صباح نهتف قائلين: لتكن يا رب رحمتك علينا كمثل إتكالنا عليك. ارشدنا يا رب الى برّ الامان، ابعد عنا غدر الزمان، املأ قلوبنا بالمحبة، اعطنا السلام ، واحمنا وابعد الاشرار عن سائر شعبك، واجعل الفرح في قلب كل انسان. لك الملك والقدرة والمجد الى ابد الآبدين. آمين


----------



## fauzi (17 نوفمبر 2018)

2630 -
صباح المحبة والسلام بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ونوره يشرق في قلوبنا. لا تنسى عند استيقاظك من النوم ان ترسم اشارة الصليب على وجهك وتشكر الرب الذي ارسل ملائكته ليوقظوك و انعم عليك بيوم جديد. لا تنسى ان ترسم اشارة الصليب عند خروجك من بيتك و عند دخولك ليحميك الرب ويحفظك ذهابا" وايابا" ويرافقك. لا تنسى ان ترسم اشارة الصليب قبل تناول الطعام لتشكر الرب عليه ولتطلب منه اطعام الجائعين. لا تنسى ا ن ترسم اشارة الصليب قبل القيام باي عمل كي يباركه الرب ويعطي ثماره الجيدة. يا رب بصليبك نفتخر وبه ننتصر، فان نسيناك نحن المنشغلون بهموم الحياة فلا تنسانا وارحمنا برحمتك الواسعة من الان والى الابد، امين


----------



## fauzi (17 نوفمبر 2018)

2631 -
يارب بارك صباحنا واجعل يومنا مملوء بسلامك. 
بارك بيوتنا وعائلاتنا واغمرنا بدفئ حنانك ومحبتكَ
بارك ذهابنا وايابنا وعلمنا ربي ان نصلي ونسامح 
وعلمنا كيف نعيش بمحبة حقيقية غير مزيفة 
وان نخضع لمشيئتك في كل شيء
الهي لك المجد الى الأبد.امين


----------



## fauzi (17 نوفمبر 2018)

2632 -
صباح الخير والمحبة والإيمان والرجاء بربنا يسوع المسيح 
إن ضللت الطريق أو تعثرت حياتك أو أصابك الفشل. لا تخف و لا يضطرب قلبك و لا يتزعزع إيمانك. عليك أن تثق بأن يسوع لن يتركك وحدك حتى في الأوقـات الأكـثر صعـوبة قل له بكل ثقة ومن كل قلبك: يا يسوع أنا أثق بك
كيف أخاف وأنا منقوش على كفك
كيف أخاف وأنا محفوظ في حدقة عينك 
كيف أخاف وأنت معي كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر
كيف أخاف والهي ممسك بيميني 
كيف أخاف وأنا شعر رأسي محصى شعرة واحدة ﻻ تسقط دون علمك
كيف أخاف وأنا أعلم أن لي إله محب معه كل الأشياء تعمل إلى الخير 
كيف أخاف وأنا أعلم أن كل ما أطلبه مستطاع عندك
كيف أخاف والرب يحارب عني وانا اصمت
كيف أخاف وأنت يا رب الذي فديتني ودفعت دمك الثمين ثمن حياتي الأبدية 
كيف أخاف وأنت تسير أمامي تمهد لي الطريق وتفتح أمامي الأبواب المغلقة 
كيف أخاف وأنت غافر ذنوبي وخطاياي وشافي جراحي والأمي
لن أخاف لأني أعلم وأؤمن أن لي إله وأب محب مثلك يعتني بي
انت رجاؤنا وحامينا ومعك ربي لن نخاف
الهي لك وحدك كل كرامة ومجد إلى الأبد، امين


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2018)

2633 -
عندما تنعم بالدفء في بيتك في فصل الشتاء، تذّكر ان هناك مشردين على الطريق يرتجفون من البرد. فيا رب اعطنا ان نمّد يد المساعدة الى اخوتنا، ان نحسن الى من هو بحاجة، أعطنا روحك، روح الحب الذي يحل في قلوبنا ويفيض نوره في عقولنا، فنتعلم أن نحب بعضنا بعضاً كما أنت أحببتنا واوصيتنا. امين


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2018)

2634 -
دع الرب يقود سفينة حياتك وكن على يقين انها لن تغرق ابدا .


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2018)

2635 -
لا تظن أنك ضعيف وغير قادر على مواجهة ظروف الحياة مهما كانت صعبة وقاسية. لقد أودع الله بك قوى كفيلة لتنتصر على الخوف والقلق وعلى كل التحديات اليومية. وتذكر أنه مهما كانت صعوباتك كبيرة فإن الله يحبك بلا حدود وهو معك سيساعدك ولن يتأخر أبداً عن التدخل في حياتك، ما دمت تؤمن به وتثق في كلمته وما تحمله لك من وعود. "كل شئ مستطاع للمؤمن" (مر9: 23). 
قوي ضعفنا يارب وثبت ارادتنا كي لايفتر ايماننا في التجربة بل يثبت اكثر فنلتمس نعمتك . ولك المجد والشكر كل حين، من الان والى ابد الابدين. امين


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2018)

2636 -
هل تبحث عن المحبة العميقة وهل تبحث عن الطمأنينة والسلام الثابت؟ تعال إلى المسيح مؤمنا من قلبك وفكرك فهو يريد أن يرفعك إلى الأعالي.


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2018)

2637 - 
استجب يارب لصراخ كل واحد يصرخ من الاعماق متألماً من حِمل الخطية

مِنَ الأَعْمَاقِ صَرَخْتُ إِلَيْكَ يَا رَبُّ.
يَا رَبُّ، اسْمَعْ صَوْتِي. لِتَكُنْ أُذُنَاكَ مُصْغِيَتَيْنِ إِلَى صَوْتِ تَضَرُّعَاتِي."
..مز ١:١٣٠..
هذا المزمور ليس صلاة عادية بل هي صرخة خارجة من الاعماق ..
فأي اعماقٍ هي؟؟.من عمق القلب؟ او الفكر؟ أو من عمق المشاعر 
والأحاسيس صرخ هذا الانسان الي الرب صرختة القوية..صرخ من عمق الاحتياج له ومن عمق ضعفه وتعبه والسقوط الذي انحدر اليه واحتاج فيه الي مغفرة الله-نعم فمن عمق وحشة الخطية صرخ إليه ومن عمق التعاسة التي جلبتها الخطية له،وشعوره بالعجز والفشل الذي قاده الي الاندفاع الطائش ثم الانزلاق الي الجوف فتبتلعه الخطية وتُحيطه بالخوف لذلك صرخ وقال "مِنَ الأَعْمَاقِ صَرَخْتُ إِلَيْكَ يَا رَبُّ يَارب
اسْمَعْ صَوْتِي" فهو يصرخ من عمق الألم الذي يحيط به ويلتف كالعشب من حوله ولا يجد حل او مخرج الا من عند الرب..يصرخ من عمق خجل نفسه وأمام ضعفه وسقطاته "يارب انا اصرخ من عمق الهاوية التي انا فيها وفعلت مثل يونان الهارب منك الذي صلى قائلاً" دَعَوْتُ مِنْ ضِيقِي الرَّبَّ،
صَرَخْتُ مِنْ جَوْفِ الْهَاوِيَةِ"..
يو٢:٢..يوجد اشخاص وهم في الاعماق لا يصلون ولا يصرخون وآخرون يصلون ويصرخون ولكن ليس من الاعماق - اما هذاالمتألم فمن الاعماق يصرخ الى الرب لكي يرفعه مستنداً بالكلمة "المُقِيمِ الْمَِسْكِينَ مِنَ التُّرَابِ، الرَّافِعِ الْبَائِسَ مِنَ الْمَزْبَلَةِ"مز٧:١١٣..
يارب اسمع لصراخ كل مسكين يصرخ من عمق ضعفه الى عمق حنانك ومحبتك، من عمق احتياجه الى عمق قدرتك ،من عمق سقوطه الي عمق مغفرتك، ومن عمق مشاكله واوجاعه الي عمق حكمتك ..ومن عمق هاويته يصرخ اليك يارب الى علو سماءك..
استجب يارب لكل انسان من ضعفه يطلب المعونة مهما ان كان في اسوأ حلاته لكنه يصرخ اليك ويصلي فأعماق التعب والمذلة تساعد على الصلاة بل وتعطيها عمق بصرخة من القلب .. "لِيَسْتَجِبْ لَكَ الرَّبُّ فِي يَوْمِ الضِّيقِ. لِيَرْفَعْكَ اسْمُ إِلهِ 
يَعْقُوبَ."مز ١:٢٠.


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2018)

يو ٦ : ٤٧
اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ. "


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2018)

إنجيل متى 24: 11
وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2018)

إنجيل متى 24: 24
لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَعَجَائِبَ، حَتَّى يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضًا


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2018)

2638 -
ربي، في هذا اليوم ، أضع بين يديك ضعفي واستسلامي، خوفي وترددي، فأشرق عليّ في هذا النهار بروحك الحي القدّوس ليُحييني، ويضيء ظلمات نفسي. فيحوّل ضعف الأمس إلى قوة اليوم، وتشاؤم الماضي إلى تفاؤل في الحاضر. تعال يا رب إلى قلبي وبدد مخاوفي وهمومي وحلّ سلامك في كل زاوية من زوايا روحي وقلبي. انر طريقي وقويني في كل امر، واعني ان استسلم بكليتي لمشيئتك. يا رب الأكوان، لك المجد إلى الأبد. امين


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2018)

2639 -
ربي القدير ساعدني أن اثبت فـيك وأضع نظراتي عليك وحدك يا صاحب السلطان. لك سلطان أن ترفع عني أحمالي فارفعها الآن إني أؤمن بقدرتك وارفع عني ثقل الهموم فأنا ضعيف ولكن لأنك معي فأنا أقـوى من كل أوجاع هـذه الحـياة. الهي، اجعل سلامك يملأ القلوب، و فض علينا بالرحمة، و اغمرنا بحنانك، و ثبت اقدام ايماننا، و لتكن مشيئتك ربي في حياتنا. فأنت اله حنون رحوم وصديق وإن نسيت الأم رضيعها فأنت لن تنسانا. أمجدك يا الهي الى الابد . امين


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2018)

2640 -
ربي، كلما اظلمت الدنيا في وجهي أشرق نورك على دربي. 
كلما قرع اليأس بابي زد الأمل في قلبي. 
كلما حطمتني مصاعب الحياة بلسم جراحي. 
كلما ابعدتني الخطيئة عنك ارجعني إليك وأبقى قربي 
ولتحرسني يدك في كل أوقات حياتي. آمين


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2018)

2641 -
نرفع اليك يا رب السماء، شكرنا وتسابيحنا لانك تعطينا اكتر ما نستحقه. و نسالك يا رب ان تبارك و تحمي عائلاتنا واحباؤنا و جميع ابنائك، وتكون لهم سترا وعونا، برحمتك احفظهم ، وبسلامك املئ قلوبهم، لانك اله كتير المراحم وعلى كل شيئ قدير. يا رب لتكن مشيئتك دائماً في حياتنا لأننا نؤمن بك ونثق بحكمتك. لك المجد الى الابد امين


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2018)

2642 -
اليأس لا وجود له في حياة المسيحي لان الله أعطانا روح النجاح والأمل والفرح والرجاء وليس روح الفشل واليأس والخوف. مع المسيح لا يفقد احد رجاؤه.، كل مشكلة تبدو معقدة أمامنا ، لها عند الله حلول كثيرة، وكل باب مغلق ، له في يد الله مفتاح.. هو الذي يفتح ولا أحد يغلق. ثق أنك لست وحدك، الله موجود وهو قادر على كل شيء.


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2018)

2643 -
صفات الازمنة الصعبة ( ايامنا الاخيرة هذه ) 
من الانجيل المقدس 
( 2تميوثاوس 3: 1 - 5 )
.
ولكن اعلم هذا انه في الايام الاخيرة ستاتي ازمنة صعبة, لان الناس يكونون:- 
.
1- محبين لانفسهم ( انانيين )
2- محبين للمال ( اشرار ) ( لان محبة المال اصل لكل الشرور ) (1تي6:10)
3- متعظمين (متكبرين )
4- مستكبرين ( ( متباهين بانفسهم ) 
5- مجدفين ( شتامون وينكرون وجود الله )
6- غير طائعين لوالديهم ( متمردين على ذويهم )
7- غير شاكرين ( متذمرين )
8- دنسين (منغمسين في النجاسة )
9- بلا حنو ( قساة القلب وبلا عواطف ) 
10- بلا رضى ( غير قانعين )
11- ثالبين ( نمامون )
12- عديمي النزاهة ( غير امناء )
13- شرسين (مؤذين )
14- غير محبين للصلاح ( يكرهون حياة الايمان )
15- خائنين ( بلا امانة )
16- مقتحمين ( وقحين )
17- متصلفين ( بلا ادآب )
18- محبين للذات دون محبة لله ( يضعون انفسهم قبل الله ) 
19- لهم صورة التقوى، ولكنهم منكرون قوتها ( متدينيين )
.
فاعرض عن هؤلاء.
.
ان اخر تلك المأساة الدرامية عن الحالة المخزية للبشر في الايام الاخيرة, هي انهم متدينين جدا, فلهم صورة التقوى في مظهرها الخارجي فقط, لكنها بلا قوة, اي انها تقوى بلا حياة ومصدرها بشري بحت...


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2018)

2644 -
يا يسوع، لك شكرنا لك حبنا لك قلبنا. باركنا واحفظ اهلنا واغمر بيوتنا بمحبتك واملأها بالايمان والرجاء والسلام . استجب ربي لنا ولك الشكر والاكرام الان وعلى الدوام والى ابد الابدين. امين


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2018)

2645 -
الهي الحبيب، ها نحن على عتبة زمن المجيء، حاملين مصابيحنا وعيوننا صوب المغارة، صوب ميلاد الفرح والبهجة، ميلاد النور والحب. أيها الطفل يسوع، اشتقنا إليك، تعال ولا تتأخر. تعال وأسكن معنا كل ايام حياتنا. فأنت النور الذي من خلاله نبدل ظلام قلوبنا. أنت الأمل والرجاء لكل من ينتظرك بحب وخشوع وفرح. أنت الغفران لكل قلب متواضع ومنسحق. أنت الحياة لكل إنسان على وجه الأرض. تعال يا رب وأمنحنا الرجاء عوض اليأس و السلام عوض الاضطراب والايمان عوض الشك و اليقين عوض الباطل وعرفنا الطريق إلي مراحمك.
تعال يا رب ولا تتأخر.. فنحن في انتظارك.


----------



## fauzi (28 نوفمبر 2018)

2646 -
يا يسوع، لك شكرنا لك حبنا لك قلبنا. باركنا واحفظ اهلنا واغمر بيوتنا بمحبتك واملأها بالايمان والرجاء والسلام . استجب ربي لنا ولك الشكر والاكرام الان وعلى الدوام والى ابد الابدين. امين


----------



## fauzi (10 ديسمبر 2018)

2647 -
لا نصلي في حزننا فقط فلا أجمل من ان تكون في قمة سعادتك وتغلق عيناك للحظة وتقول: شكراً لك الهي على كل شيء.


----------



## fauzi (10 ديسمبر 2018)

2648 -
ثق أنه مهما غابت الشمس من حياتك ستعود وتشرق من جديد... وضعاف الإيمان هم الذين إذا رأوا الشمس تغيب ظنوا أن غيابها سيطول، وأن الليل سوف يستمر إلى الأبد. كلا وألف كلا، ستعود وتشرق.
والأروع أنه وسط ظلمة الليل يسند ويعين ألم يقل المرنم "يعينها الله عند إقبال الصبح".
لذلك ثق أنه بعد الليل يأتي النهار
وبعد التعب تأتي الراحة
وبعد المرض يأتي الشفاء
وبعد الأزمات تأتي البركات


----------



## fauzi (10 ديسمبر 2018)

2649 - 
 يوم 25  - 12  سنستقبل الطفل يسوع، الإله المتجسد، طفلاً مولوداً في مذود، بمدينة بيت لحم، هناك احتفلت السماء مع الأرضيين من بسطاء الناس من رعاة للغنم مهللين مرنمين:" المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة. " فلنستقبل هذا الشهر المبارك بإيمان ورجاء ومحبة ولنقدم قلوبنا الى الله. فالقلب رمز الحب والعطاء. يا رب اجعل سلامك في كل بيت ، لينتشر الإيمان ولينير نوره كل القلوب في العالم، وتجثو كل ركبة لاسمك القدوس. أيها الطفل الإلهي امنح قلوبنا الفرح والسعادة فتشدو أفواهنا، وتغدو حياتنا، أنشودة شكر وتمجيد الآن وإلى الأبد، آمين


----------



## fauzi (10 ديسمبر 2018)

2650 -
الميلاد الحقيقي هو أن... 
نسقي العطشان كأس ماء، 
وأن نكسي العريان ثوب حب
وأن نخرج الحقد والبغض من قلوبنا إلى الأبد 
ونملأه بالحب لكل الناس . 
وأن نحب قريبنا كنفسنا، 
وأن نحب الأطفال لأن لأمثالهم ملكوت السماوات


----------



## fauzi (10 ديسمبر 2018)

2651 -
شكراً لك يا رب على نعمة كل صباح جديد نفتح عليه اعيننا 
شكراً لك على كل ما انعمت به علينا.. 
شكراً على محبتك لنا يا من رفعتنا اليك بمجيئك الينا 
فاقبل ربي كل اعمالنا واقوالنا وصومنا وصلاتنا ..
باركنا وارضى عنا وعن عائلاتنا 
ولك قلبنا اليوم وكل الايام وإلى الأبد. امين


----------



## fauzi (10 ديسمبر 2018)

2652 -
الهي يا خالق السماء والأرض، كن معنا باركنا وبارك بيوتنا وعائلاتنا. اهلنا ان نتمم وصاياك بمحبة، واعطنا ان نضع حياتنا بين يديك ونقول لتكن مشيئتك . علمنا كيف يمكن الوصول إليك. أرنا الطريق. إن كان بالإيمان نجدك، فامنحنا الإيمان . وإن كان بالفضيلة، فامنحنا الفضيلة، إن كان بالمعرفة، فامنحنا المعرفة . يا رب، يا ملك السلام اجعل السلام لغة كل الشعوب . يا نبع المحبة ازرع المحبة في كل القلوب . نصلي ونطلب فاستجب وارحم. لك المجد الى الابد، امين


----------



## fauzi (10 ديسمبر 2018)

2653 -
يا يسوع، لقد جئت من أجل المرضى والخطأة. لذلك أتضرّع، إليك طالبا شـفاء النفس والجسد. يا يسـوع، أنت تعلم أن الخطيئة تدمـّر العلاقات بين البشر ومعك. لكن أمامك، لا تبقى خطيئة إلا وتـُمـحى، ولا يبقى مرض إلا ويتلاشى بكلمتك الشافية، ولا يبقى جـرح إلا ويشـفى. يا يسوع، كلي الرحمة يا من قلبه كله حب اجعلنا ان نتكل دائماً على رحمتك وان نتجاوب مع ارادتك ومشيئتك القدوسة. لك المجد الى الابد. آمين


----------



## fauzi (10 ديسمبر 2018)

2654 -
أيها القديس نيقولاوس، ساعدنا أن نكون على مثالك، كرماء و كريمي القلوب. فلقد انتزعت َمن كل عين كل دمعة لأن الله أعطاكَ القوة َ لتعزّيَ الجميع. وللجائعين كنتَ مغذياً وللمسافرين في البحرِ كنتَ مساعداً وللسفينة قائداً, وللمرضى شافياً ولكل محتاجٍ ظهرتَ عوناً بطريقة خفيَّة، عملاً بقول الرب:" لا تعلم شمالك بما صنعت يمينك" . أيها القديس نيقولاوس، ساعدنا لنكون أبناء الله الودعاء ، نعطي بسخاء بروح المحبة، دون انتظار المقابل أو التقدير.
كل عيد مار نقولا وأنتم بألف خير ، شفاعته وحمايته تكون معنا جميعاً. امين


----------



## fauzi (10 ديسمبر 2018)

2655 -
يا طفل السلام ثبت سلامك في ضمائرنا، ويا طفل المحبة ازرع محبتك في قلوبنا، يا طفل الفرح اجعلنا نشع فرحا في كل ايام حياتنا، يا طفل الرجاء قو ايماننا فيك لندرك انه بميلادك صالحت الارض مع السماء ورفعت البشرية من الموت الى الحياة، وبالتالي نفرح بميلادك كما فرح الرعاة ونسجد لك ونقدم لك ذواتنا كما سجد لك المجوس وقدموا لك هداياهم. فاهلا بك في قلوبنا يا رب.


----------



## fauzi (10 ديسمبر 2018)

2657 -
يطل علينا الميلاد مجددا باسمى القيم الإنسانية 
الميلاد زمن الفرحة بقدوم الخلاص
الميلاد زمن البهجة لأبناء الله
الميلاد يُريّح القلوب جاعلاً فيها سكناه 
الميلاد يُزيّن النفوس غامراً إياها بالنعمة 
هوّذا الميلاد يُعطّر الكون و يسقيه حبّا و دفئاً و حنانا


----------



## fauzi (10 ديسمبر 2018)

2658 - 
إلهي علمني كيف اتوب، علمني كيف ابتعد عن الخطايا يا غافر الخطايا والذنوب. علمني كيف احبك، وكيف اصلي لك في هدوء وخشوع، وكيف اخضع لمشيئتك برضى وقلب قنوع. علمني احب بيتك، بيت الصلاة وأفهم بإيمان سر التناول و معناه. إلهي اجعلني ان اتناول جسدك المُقدَّس ودمك الكريم باستحقاق. أمين


----------



## fauzi (10 ديسمبر 2018)

2659 -
بميلادك يا رب، يا شمس البر والعدل والسلام والنور، علينا ان نولد معك فلا نغضب ولا ننتقم ولا نحزن ولا نقترف الخطيئة بكل اشكالها، بل ليكن يوم ميلادك يوم الغفران والمسامحة والوداعة والفرح والصلاة والسلام. فتعال يا رب بيننا واجعل لك من قلوبنا مسكنا.


----------



## fauzi (10 ديسمبر 2018)

2660 -
يا طفل المغارة، ثبت سلامك في الارض كلها، جدد هذه الارض وجددنا نحن البشر، جدد فينا الايمان والرجاء والمحبة، افتقدنا بسلامك. تعال يا رب، وإجعل قلوبنا وبيوتنا وعائلاتنا مغارة ومقرًّا لك. تعال إلينا يا رب وامسح دموعنا بفرحك فأنت وحدك حياتنا وفرحنا وسلامنا.


----------



## fauzi (10 ديسمبر 2018)

2661 -
تعال يا رب وأسكن قلوبنا.
تعال يا رب وأمسح كل دمعة من عيوننا.
تعال يا رب وكن لنا العزاء وقت أحزاننا.
تعال يا رب وكن لنا القوة وقت ضعفنا.
تعال يا رب وكن لنا الدواء وقت أوجاعنا.
تعال يا رب وكن لنا الرجاء عندما يضعف إيماننا.
تعال يا رب وكن لنا الطمأنينة والهدوء حينما تعصف رياح المصاعب والهموم بنا.
تعال يا رب وكن لنا النور عندما تشتد علينا ظلمة الليل.
تعال يا رب وكن لنا الملجأ حينما تكثر حروبنا.
تعال يا رب وكن لنا الغفران حينما تكثر خطايانا.


----------



## fauzi (29 ديسمبر 2018)

2662 -
بالمحبة أوصانا يسوع أن نتحلّى فيميّزنا العالم بأنّنا تلاميذه… نعم، فالمحبّة ميزتنا نحن مَن وُجدنا من فيض حبٍّ، حب الله الخالق المبدع، إذ على صورته ومثاله صنعنا، وما هو الله سوى محبّة، ألم يقل يوحنا “الله محبّة”.

إخوتي، لا نتركنّ أحد ولا شيء يشوّه تلك الصّورة، ويُنسينا الأصل والأصالة، نحن جبلة حبٍّ وبالمحبّة علينا أن نحيا ونُحيي كل من التقيناهم، فلنكن زارعي الحب فنحصده في عالم يحترق بالشهوة والحقد والكره والحسد والغيرة… وتطول اللائحة… وحدها وصيّة يسوع قادرة على إخماد هذه النّار… نعم قد يكلّفنا تتميم الوصيّة العيش عكس التيّار ولكن صدّقوني لقب التلميذ وشرف التلمذة في مدرسة المعلّم الصّالح يستحق… فكن تلاميذ محبّين فنقود حملة إنقاذ العالم.


----------



## fauzi (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## fauzi (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## fauzi (29 ديسمبر 2018)

2663 - 

أفضل استقبال لعام 2019م

إذا أردت أن تكون حياتك أجمل وأروع من كل الماضي ضع خططاً وأهدافاً لحياتك كما لو كنت ستعيش إلى الأبد، وروض نفسك كما لو كنت ستموت غداً.
وأضع أمامك عدة أفكار:

1: ما هي أهدافك لعام 2019م ؟
- لخدمتك؟
- لعملك؟
- لعائلتك؟
- لعلاقاتك الاجتماعية؟
- لنموك الفكري والثقافي؟

2: ضع آية كشعار لك لعام 2019م

3- ما هي المبادئ والقيم التي تحكم حياتك؟

أود أن أشاركك ببعض المبادئ التي وضعتها لحياتي وإن أعجبتك ضعها لحياتك أيضاً:

1 ـ لن أفعل أي شئ في الخفاء لا أقدر أن أفعله في العلن.
2 ـ الدقة في كل قول وفعل.
3 ـ الأمانة الكاملة في العشور.
4 ـ عدم الإساءة لأي شخص سواء كان غائباً أو حاضراً. 
5 ـ الصلاة وقراءة كلمة الله يومياً.
6 ـ الصلاة مع عائلتي يومياً.
7 ـ سأكون ايجابياً.
8 ـ لن أُبقِي مشكلة إلى الصباح. 
9 ـ سأقول كلمة الحق بحب وبدون مجاملة مهما كان الثمن.
10 ـ البيت أهم من العمل، أسرتي قبل أصدقائي.
11 ـ سأكون مبادرا.ً
12 ـ أسمع الطرفين قبل أن أحكم.
13 ـ من يسئ إليَّ سأذهب وأعاتبه.
14 ـ لن أخاصم أحد.
15 ـ استمع ضعف ما أتكلم.
16 ـ سأكون دقيقاً.
17 ـ لن استمع لكلمات النميمة وذم الآخرين واغتيابهم.
18 ـ لن أفعل أي شئ قبل أن أصلي وأستفيد من مشورة الآخرين.
19 ـ سأدافع عن الغائبين.
20 ـ سأكلم ولو شخص يومياً عن محبة ونعمة الله.
21 ـ لن يمر يوم دون أن أتصل ولو بشخص واحد في أزمة ويحتاج للتشجيع.
22 ـ سأكون صانع سلام.
23- لن تخرج كلمة ردية من فمي تسئ أو تجرح أي شخص، بل كل ما كان صالحاً للبنيان.
24- لن أفشل في أن أمشي الميل الثاني والثالث والرابع مع أي شخص.

صلاتي بعام كله بركة وخدمة مثمرة وتعويضات سماوية ونجاح في كل مجالات حياتك.
د. القس عزت شاكر


----------



## fauzi (29 ديسمبر 2018)

2664 - 
نصلي اليك يا يسوع ونطلب..
على نية من لايشعرون بفرح العيد والحزن خيم على قلوبهم ولتكن انت فرحهم 
على نية كل من فقدوا أشخاصاً عزيزين ولتكن انت تعزيتهم 
على نية المرضى المتألمين لتولد فيهم الامل من جديد 
على نية المتشردين والجائعين وكل الفقراء ولتشبعهم من حنان رائفتك
على نية الخاطئين لترجعهم الى دربك وتشعل في قلوبهم نار حبك
على نية المسيئين الينا والذين يضطهدوننا، لكي تحررهم من الكراهية والظلم والشر 
ونصلى اليك يا الله من أجل بلادنا وعالمنا لتنعم علينا بالسلام


----------



## fauzi (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## fauzi (29 ديسمبر 2018)

2665 -
اشكرك يارب على نور هذا النهار الجديد. اشكرك يارب على الأمل والرجاء والفرح الذي تزرعه في قلوبنا. اشكرك يارب على عطاياك ووصاياك وتعاليمك المملوءة بالمحبة والتسامح والعطاء . فأنت يا ربي، الراعي الصـالح الذي ترك التسعة والتسـعين ليذهب في البحـث عن الخروف الضال. أنت الينبوع الحي، الذي يشـرب منك لن يعـطش للأبد. وأنت الذي علمـتنا المسامحة والغفران. كما علمتنا كيف السلوك بأعظم وصاياك وهي المحبة. نعم يا إلهـي أنت قلت: "إن أحببتم الذين يحبونكم فأي أجر لكم. أحبوا أعدائكم .. باركوا لاعنيكم .. أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم .. صلوا لأجل الذيـن يسـيئون إليكم ويضـطهدوننكم.." شكراً لك يا إلهي لأجل هذه التعاليم السامية، فاجعلني لا سامع للوصية فقط بل قارئ عامل بـها لكي ما أحيا المـحبة في عمقها. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (29 ديسمبر 2018)

2666 -
ليس الميلاد مجرد شجرة وزينة.
ولكن الميلاد هو محبة، هو رحمة، هو عطاء لا محدود.
الميلاد هو العمل الجاد من أجل السلام والحرية والعدالة والمساواة.
الميلاد هو إدخال الفرحة للمحروم منها، هو رسم الابتسامة على وجه من فقدها، هو افتقاد اليتامى والأرامل، هو تقديم الخدمة للمحرومين وللفقراء وللمساجين


----------



## fauzi (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## fauzi (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## fauzi (29 ديسمبر 2018)

2667 - 
في عمق الليل العتيم و وسط الهدوء والسكينة و البرد القارص المخيم 
في زمن أعده الآب ليظهر فيه حقيقة الخلق و صورة الخالق 
ولد الطفل الإلهي من عذراء خضعت لمشيئة الله و هي مريم ولد النور لعالم مظلم 
و النور جاء ليمحي عتمة القلوب جاء ليجمع العالم أمام مذود و مغارة معدّة لبهائم و رعاة من ذاك المكان الفقير انبثق النور 
نور لا تدركه الظلمة و بذلك نحن الذين في العالم الفتان 
لا نخاف ظلمة الزمان و لنا قلب فقير لأن الإله مزمع أن يولد في عمق القلوب الفقيرة.


----------



## fauzi (29 ديسمبر 2018)

2668 - 
يا رب، اجعلنا نحيا بمحبتك ونعمتك، وليس بمجد أرضي حتى نراك مولودا" اليوم في قلوبنا وأفكارنا. أبعد عنا يا رب مجد العالم، فمجد العالم يمنعنا من رؤيتك. إنتشلنا من عالم جفت فيه المحبة وأستعبده الحقد والأكاذيب والشائعات وحب الذات والتباهي والكبرياء وحب المجد. تعال يا طفل المغارة، جدد حياتنا، أنر دروبنا، ونقي قلوبنا لننعم بالسلام. اجعل فينا بساطة الرعاة ولهفة المجوس لنكون مستحقين حقا" لميلادك في قلوبنا آمين


----------



## fauzi (29 ديسمبر 2018)

2669 - 
يا رب يا محب للبشر، يا من وهبتنا الحياة وأنعمت علينا بأن نسبحك في يوم جديد، نشكرك على جميع عطاياك ومراحمك. جدد قلوبنا بروحك وساعدنا لكي نعيش لك، كن معنا وباركنا، احرسنا بعين عنايتك وليكن ملاكك مرافقا" لنا في كل خطوة ﻓﻲ ﺣﻴﺎﺗنا. يا اله المحبة، احمنا واحفظنا من الخطيئة وتجارب الشرير، أرشدنا في جميع أفكارنا وأقوالنا وأعمالنا لنتخذ الطريق السليم . نشكرك يارب على محبتك وجودك واحسانك ومغفرتك لخطايانا ورعايتك الدائمة لنا. دعنا نتبعك اليوم وأبداً ونحب فيك كل انسان. لك المجد يا رب إلى الأبد، آمين


----------



## fauzi (29 ديسمبر 2018)

2670 -
الإيمان هو زرع الرب فينا، ودفق حبّه في عمق أعماقنا. استسلامنا الكليّ للرب هو الذي يجعلنا مؤمنين. الرب طويل الأناة، ويرفق بنا وبشكنا وترددنا، ويفهم صراعنا بين البصر والبصيرة، ويدرك ضعفنا الذي يحول بيننا وبين الارتفاع والسمو نحوه. ويبقى مرافقاً لنا، متأنياً في تحريك الإيمان فينا. فلنطلب منه أن يزيدنا إيماناً وأن يعطينا نعمة الشجاعة لنبقى أمناء في حبنا له والسّير معه طول ايام حياتنا. 
طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا 
ربي وإلهي اليك نلتجيء فمن لنا سواك يا مخلص


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2019)




----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2019)

2671 -
عاقبة عدم الإِيمان بالرب يسوع -

يوحنا ٨ : 21 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «سَوْفَ أَذْهَبُ فَتَسْعَوْنَ فِي طَلَبِي، وَلَكِنَّكُمْ لَا تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَأْتُوا إِلَى حَيْثُ أَكُونُ، بَلْ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطِيئَتِكُمْ»

سيموت الناس فى خطاياهم إن رفضوا المسيح لأنهم يرفضون بذلك الطريق الوحيد للخلاص من الخطية. وللأسف إن الكثيرين مأخوذون بقيم هذا العالم حتى إنهم عميان عن العطية النفيسة التي لا تقدر بثمن التي يهبها لهم المسيح.


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2019)




----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2019)

2672 -
مزمور ٢٣
23 : 1 الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيء

23 :2 في مراع خضر يربضني الى مياه الراحة يوردني

23 :3 يرد نفسي يهديني الى سبل البر من اجل اسمه

23 :4 ايضا اذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا اخاف شرا لانك انت معي عصاك و عكازك هما يعزيانني

23 :5 ترتب قدامي مائدة تجاه مضايقي مسحت بالدهن راسي كاسي ريا

23 :6 انما خير و رحمة يتبعانني كل ايام حياتي و اسكن في بيت الرب الى مدى الايام


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2019)

مزمور 27 :1 الرب نوري و خلاصي ممن اخاف الرب حصن حياتي ممن ارتعب


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2019)

2673 -
أما أمرتك ؟ تشدد وتشجع لا ترهب ولا ترتعب لأن الرب إلهك معك حيثما تذهب.
—يشوع 9:1
هذا الامر والوعد ليشوع هو ايضا لنا بينما نستقبل السنة الجديدة. نحن لا فكرة لدينا عن المستقبل، نحن نعرف فقط ان الله سوف يذهب معنا اذا سألناه في رحلتنا وسعينا لاتباع وصاياه. ولذلك هذه الآية ليست مجرد وعد نعتز به، "انا معك." انه ايضا أمر! "تشدد وتشجع لا ترهب ولا ترتعب." نحن نستقبل هذه السنة الجديدة كفرصة لنخدم الله وليس كشئ نخشاه!

ابي القدير القدوس،اشكرك لأنك معي وانا ابدأ هذه السنة الجديدة. من فضلك قويني بروحك لاستقبلها بشغف واثارة للفرص القادمة. من فضلك سامحني عندما يجعلني قصوري الشخصي والمستقبل المجهول خائفا ومتردد. اعطني الشجاعة لأعيش بجرأة من اجلك هذه السنة. باسم يسوع اصلي . آمين


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2019)

2674 -
ترنيمة ميلادية قديمة :

1ـ عندما نسقي عطشان كأس ماء نكون في الميلاد 
عندما نكسي عريان ثوب حب نكون في الميلاد 
عندما نكفكف الدموع في العيون نكون في الميلاد 
عندما نفرش القلوب بالرجاء نكون في الميلاد 
2ـ عندما أقبل رفيقي دون غش أكون في الميلاد 
عندما تموت فىّ روح الانتقام أكون في الميلاد 
عندما يُرمَّد في قلبى الجفا أكون في الميلاد
عندما تذوب نفسي في كيان الله أكون في الميلاد 
القرار ليلة الميلاد ينمحي البغض ليلة الميلاد تزهر الأرض 
ليلة الميلاد تدفن الحرب ليلة الميلاد ينبت الحب

أحبائي الاحتفال الحقيقي بالميلاد عندما نجسِّد تعاليم ومبادئ يسوع في حياتنا.

د. القس/ عزت شاكر


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2019)

2675 -
ايها الله الآب، خالق الملكوت السماوي، نلتمس من محكمة السماء ونصلّي بتواضع للرحمة والتدخّل الإلهي. ليحل من لدنك السلام العالمي ويغمر المسكونة كلها
أرسل لنا بركات الخلاص الروحي
حرّر الشعوب من فتنة الحروب
أطلق الحضارات من أغلال الفقر
إغرس الإستقرار والإزدهار
إشفِ الأرض من المعاناة
أنعِم بالسلام على البشرية
أرسل من السماء آياتك
وغيّر بها مصير البشرية
أوصلنا الى حقبة مجيدة من السلام والوئام
من خلال الحبّ الإلهي والوحدة معك
أيها الآب السماوي الأزلي
القادر على كل شيء
نشكرك ونمجّدك ونكرّمك الى ابد الابدين ، امين


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2019)




----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2019)

2676 -
قال السيد المسيح «يُشبه ملكوت السماوات تاجرًا كان يبحث عن لؤلؤٍ ثمين. فلما وجد لؤلؤة ثمينة، مضى وباع كل ما يملك واشتراها.»... 
، لكل منا اسئلة في الحياة حول كيف يجب ان تعاش. وهذه الاسئلة قد تكون صغيرة او كبيرة. لكن السيد المسيح يقول، ان الذي يجد ملكوت السماوات، تُجاب له كل الاسئلة، ولا يبقى حائرًا فيما بعد، بل اصبح يعرف ماذا يفعل، ولم يتبقى سوى أن يفعل ما يعرفه، وسيتخلى عن كل الاسئلة مقابل تلك الإجابة. وهذا امتياز عظيم جدًا، فكثيرون يسألون "من سأتزوج" و "هل سأسافر ام لا؟ وأين؟" و "كيف سأبني البيت" و "اي سلك وظيفي يجب ان ادخل" و "كيف سأكمل الدراسة"... جميع هذه اسئلة ليست سهلة للإجابة، لماذا؟ لأن هذه قرارات مصيرية، ولا تقبل الخطأ، لأن الخطأ له عواقب وخيمة. فحصول الانسان على "الجواب" العام لكل الأسئلة (سؤال الوجود) هو أمر عظيم فعلًا، والله هو الذي يجيب على هذه الأسئلة لأن الانسان لا يستطيع اجابة على شيء هو اكبر منه. فالله هو الذي يمنح الاجابة، فلا تجلس في مكانك وانت غارق في الاسئلة والجواب موجود بجانبك.


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2019)

2677 -
نشكرك يا رب لأنك أهديتنا يوماً جديد.. 
أشرق بنور وجهك علينا وأعطنا أن نعمل كل ما يرضيك
نلجئ اليك الهي بقلوب راجية تطلب عنايتك بحياتنا ومستقبلنا 
بدِّل همومنا بأفراح وأحلامنا إلى واقع
كن للمسافر رفيق الدرب 
للمريض بلسمٌ للشفاء 
للحزين لمسة عزاء
للمضطهد الأمان والسلام 
نعلم يا سيدي أنك قلت لنا: "لن أَترُكَكَ ولَن أَخذُلَكَ"
ونحن نثق ونقول: "الرَّبُّ عَوْني فلَن أَخاف"
فلتكن اراداتك ومشيئتك دائماً في حياتنا 
ساعدنا ان نبحث عنك قبل كل شيء، 
ونضع ثقتنا في عنايتك الإلهية، وخاصة أثناء الشدائد
لك كل المجد من الان والى الأبد. امين


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2019)




----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2019)




----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2019)

2678 -
أيها الكائن منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد، كلي القدرة والسلطان، يا من ملكوتك غير محدود، وعظمتك لا نهائية.
يا من لا يقدر أحد أن يراك، ولكنك أنت ترى الكل.
ولا يقدر أحد أن يحدَّك، لكنك وضعت حداً لكل شخص.
وليس لك بداية، لكنك وضعت بداية لكل شىء.
وليس لك نهاية، لكنك وضعت نهاية لكل شىء.
أشكرك وأعظم اسمك القدوس لأنك فى عظمتك وحكمتك ومحبتك الغير محدودة، تجسدت ونزلت إلينا في شخص المسيح لتكون معنا ولنا وفينا، لتخلصنا وتطهرنا وتصنع منا شيئاً، وتجعل لنا قيمة، ولحياتنا رسالة، ولأيامنا معنى وهدف. 
]د. القس عزت شاكر


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2019)




----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2019)

2679 -
حين تشعر ان الامل مفقود 
تذكر، ان صانع الامل موجود
فاترك كل شيء لالهك يسوع
لا تنسى أبداً، إن الرب يحبك 
اتكل عليه، ولن تخزى ابداً
فهو الله القادر على كل شيء


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2019)

2680 -
كل يوم يحمل معه همومه وأثقاله. لكننا لسنا لوحدنا. الرب يسوع المسيح، كل يوم يساعدنا ويشاركنا همومنا وأفراحنا، الصغيرة والكبيرة. لن تكفي الأبدية لشكر الله على عنايته ومحبته لنا.
أشكرك يا إله السماوات على نعمة الحياة وعلى كوني قادراً أن أشكرك وأمجدك اليوم وكل يوم.
أشكرك لأنك ترسل الروح القدس ليملأني بعطاياه.
أشكرك على كل بركاتك وعطاياك .
أشكرك على الحب، والفرح والسلام والصبر وضبط النفس.
أشكرك على غفرانك وقبولك ندامتي.
أشكرك لإعطائي الشجاعة على أن أصلي عند احتياجي.
أشكرك على نعمة القدرة على سماعك والنمو في الإيمان بك.
أشكرك على مخططك لحياتي.
أشكرك على محبتك اللامحدودة، لأنك لم تنساني ولم تتخلى عني.
أشكرك على رعايتك وحمايتك لي في كل لحظة من حياتي.
أشكرك على لحظات الفرح، والصعاب، التي قدتني فيها الى الإيمان العميق، عندما أضع ثقتي فيك.
أشكرك لأنك تحميني من كل قوة ظلام، ولإعانتي في دروب الحياة. ولأنني قادر أن أشعر بقربك ومحبتك وعونك وخلاصك.
أشكرك على إحسانك ورحمتك التي ترافقني أينما كنت.
أشكرك على جميع عطاياك، خاصة عطية المحبة التي تمحي مني كل خوف.
أعبدك يا سيدي وربي يسوع، وأمجدك على الرحمة التي تغمرني بها اليوم وكل حين. لك المجد الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الدهور. آمين


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2019)

اطلب الله قبل كل شيء، ولن تحتاج لأي شيء
قال السيد المسبح : اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلًا مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ وَبِرَّهُ، وَهذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ ( مت 6: 33 )


----------



## fauzi (11 يناير 2019)

2681 -
قال السيد المسيح «اسمعوا وافهموا: ما يدخل الفم لا يُنَجّس الإنسان، بل ما يخرج من الفم هو الذي يُنَجّس الإنسان». ولما سأله تلاميذه عن معنى هذا الكلام، قال «أأنتم حتى الآن لا تفهمون؟ ألا تعرفون أن ما يدخل فم الإنسان ينزل إلى الجوف، ومنه إلى خارج الجسد؟ وأما ما يخرج من الفم، فمن القلب يخرج، وهو يُنَجّس الإنسان. لأنَّ من القلب تخرج الأفكار الشريرة: القتل والزنى والفسق والسرقة وشهادة الزور والنميمة، وهي التي تُنَجّس الإنسان.»...


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2019)

2682 -
الهي لست أدري من أين ابدأ حديثي معك 
لكنك لا شك تعرف كل ما بداخلي
سوف أكتفي بأن أرفع عيناي إليك 
وفي قلبي كلمة واحدة..
احبك ربي


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2019)

2683 - 
وصية جديدة أنا أعطيكم: أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضا. كما أحببتكم أنا تحبون أنتم أيضا بعضكم بعضا. — يوحنا 34:13

يا له من طلب كبير لتنفيذه أليس كذلك! يسوع كان قد انتهى لتوه من غسل ارجل تلاميذه. خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة، يهوذا سوف يخونه بقبلة، بطرس سوف ينكره ثلاث مرات، والعشرة تلامذة الآخرون سوف يهجرونه ويتركونه ليموت وحيداً. ومع ذلك فقد غسل ارجلهم عالماً انهم سوف يفعلون ذلك. وقد ذهب للصليب من أجلهم بالرغم من معرفته انهم سوف يهجرونه. لست متأكدا اني استطيع ان احب بهذا الشكل... بعد. مع ذلك، بقوة الروح القدس، سوف اقوم بالتزام جديد لمحبة الآخرين الذين قد جرحوني وخيبوا آملي . سوف اسعى ايضاً لاصلاح العلاقات التي جرحت وخيبت آمال الآخرين فيها.

صلاتي
أبي المخلص ، اشكرك على محبتك اللا نهائية. ارجوك املأنى بروحك القدس واسكب المحبة فى قلبى لكى استطيع ان احب الآخرين كما احبنى يسوع. اريد مساعدتك لكي احب هؤلاء الذين احبطوني وجرحوني . يا الله ، لا اريد لاستيائي او امتعاضي ان يمنعوا احدهم من خدمتك ومعرفة نعمة يسوع. باسم مخلصي المحب اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2019)

2684 -
عندما تغلق في وجهي كل الأبواب. فأنا التجئ إليك يا رب وأحتمي بين بيديك 
لأنك أنت وحدك يا رب قادر على كل شيء ولا يعسر عليك أمر .


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2019)

2685 - 
لذلك لا نفشل بل و ان كان انساننا الخارج يفنى فالداخل يتجدد يوما فيوما. — كورنثوس الثانية 16:4
بينما نمزح حول التقدم في السن ، تحديات الشيخوخة صعبة. فنحن ندرك اننا بشر فان. يمكن لأجسادنا ان تخوننا. لا نستطيع فعل ما كنا نقدر ان نفعله في السابق. حقيقة كمسيحيين ، نحن نعلم ان تقدمنا فى السن يقرّبنا اكثر للمنزل وللوقت الذي يعطينا فيه يسوع اجساد خالدة لا تتعرض للتآكل. الله يستطيع ان يساعدنا في فهم هذه الحقائق الجسدية لنكون تنبيه سماوي لما هو مهم. بمساعده روحه القدس ، يمكننا ان نتحول لنشبه مخلصنا اكثر ونكون اكثر استعداداً لمنزلنا السماوى!

إلهي القدير، اعترف اني لا احب التقدم فى السن شيئا فشيء ، كلما تقدمت في العمر. مع ذلك انا شاكر ان كل يوم اكبر فيه، اصبح اقرب من المجيء للمنزل إليك . ساعدني ألا اكون متشائماً ، سلبياً ، او مستائاً بينما اتقدم في العم ر. بدلاً من ذلك ، من فضلك جددني واستخدمني لتبارك الآخرين الذين في حاجة لمعرفة طريقهم إليك. باسم يسوع القدير اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2019)

2686 -
" تشجعوا ، أنا هو ، لا تخافوا ” ( مت 14 : 27 )
هذا هو صوت الرب، إلى كل قلب حيران وخائف وقلق من المستقبل ومواجهة صعوبات الحياة ، ومن غدر الأيام ، ومن متاعب الشيخوخة ، ومن الخوف من الإضطهادات ، ومن الحروب ، وغيرها من متاعب وكوارث الدنيا الكثيرة.. ثق ان الرب معك


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2019)

2687 - 
أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني. — فيلبى 13:4

ما أساس سعادتنا؟ اذا كانت ظروفنا الظاهرية، فنحن جميعاً فىي مشكلة لأنه عاجلا او آجلا، هذه الظروف لن تكون بحالة جيدة. قال بولس انه قد علم سر العيش فوق ظروف الحياة. هذا السر كان يسوع المسيح. يسوع كان ضمانته انه مهما كانت الأمور هنا، هو ليس وحده. لا يهم كيف ستكون الأمور، فهذه المشاكل لن تكون دائمة. مهما كانت الحياة صعبة فى ذلك الوقت، يسوع سوف يعطيه القوة ليتغلب عليها. بولس متأكد من أن يسوع سوف يفعل المثل تماما من أجلك ومن أجلي!

يا إله المجد والبأس ، اشكرك على قصص قوتك العظيمة فى الإنجيل . فهى تعطيني الشجاعة والأمل عندما اواجه مشاكلي . اؤمن بأن يسوع يحملني ، يرزقني ، ويدعمني خلال صعوبات اليوم. من فضلك سامحني على الاوقات التى لم التفت إليك بها واكلمك بأمانة عن صراعاتي . يا رب ، احتاج القوة ، والتعزية


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2019)

2688 - 
إن أخذت جناحي الصبح ، وسكنت في أقاصي البحر. فهناك أيضا تهديني يدك وتمسكني يمينك. — مزامير 9:139-10

اعتقد ان الناس الذين يجدون انفسهم في اماكن ليس من المفترض ان يكونوا فيها قد يكون مخيف قليلا ، الله موجود دائما. موجود ليهدينىي ويحملني . حتى عندما اكون في اماكن ليس من المفترض ان اكون فيها، وفعل اشياء ليس من المفترض لىي فعلها، هو مازال موجود. يمكننى ان الجأ إليه في توبة واستقبل نعمته. يمكنني ان الجأ إليه وقت الحاجة واستقبل قوته. يمكنني ان الجأ إليه واعرف انني لست وحيداً.

اشكرك يا أبي على محبتك ومعرفتك لي اشكرك على ضمانتك انني لن اواجه يوما واحداً بدونك. اشكرك على الراحة المتمثلة في معرفة انني لن اواجه احزاني وحدي ابداً. اشكرك لأنك قوتي التي تحملني عندما لا املك الطاقة للاستمرار. اشكرك على انه حينما يطلع النهار، اشكرك على انه حينما يطلع النهار، سوف أكون معك مهما حصل فى الليل ، باسم يسوع اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2019)

2689 - 
كما يشتاق الإيل إلى جداول المياه هكذا تشتاق نفسي إليك يا الله. عندما أكون وحيدا وتائها ً، وعندما أكون في الحضيض لا أعرف ماذا أفعل، وعندما أجد أن كل الأبواب مقفلة في وجهي، وعندما يكون قلبي ينبض بسرعة من شدة الخوف من المستقبل المجهول، عندها أتلمس خطواتي نحو نبعك يا الهي، لكي أرتوي من نبعك. يا رب، انت حياتي، معيني ومخلصي. فأنت الوحيد الذي تنتشلني من هاوية الخوف لكي تعزيني، فأنت وحدك لا تخيب آمالي .


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2019)

2690 - 
قد يتخلى عنك أقرب
وأحب الناس لقلبك ويخذلك 
في وقت أنت في أمس الحاجة له
عندما لا يتبقى لك احد وعندما تضيق بك الدنيا
تذكر دائما بأن الله معك


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2019)

2691 -
الله أفتخر بكلامه. على الله توكلت فلا أخاف. ماذا يصنعه بي البشر؟ — مزامير 4:56.

عندما يقال كل شئ ويتم، لن يكون هناك الكثير نثق به. معظمنا تألم في وقت ما بواسطة صديق خان ثقتنا. الاقتصاد العالمى متقلب ويمكن للأمور ان تسوء فى ايام قليلة فقط. الطقس يتغير بمرور الساعة. لكن في عالمنا المتغير، في جرحنا ويأسنا، هناك ثابت واحد. يمكننا الاتكال على الله. ليس علينا ان نخشى التغيير. فهو مرساتنا التي تثبت اقوى العواصف. هو قوتنا فى اسوأ معاركنا. كلامه ووعوده تتحدث باشياء جيدة من اجلنا. ليس علينا ان نخاف، يمكننا الاتكال عليه.


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2019)

2692 -
يا رب أنا لا اعرف ماذا سيحدث في الغد كما أنني لا اضمن مستقبلي... 
لكنني يا رب اعلم انك أنت ضامني….
حمداً لك وشكراً. امين


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2019)

2693 - 
مع كل صباح جديد نجدد ايماننا انك معنا يا رب ولن تتركنا. يا رب قونا لنفهم أن الله ، محبة ولا يريد عذاب الإنسان، ولن يكون ألمنا وصليبنا مشيئته. 
أنت من علمتنا أن مشيئة الآب هي أن يخلص الجميع. 
أنت الذي جئت لتكون لنا الحياة. 
أنت مَن رافقت المتألم والمجروح والمعذب فأقمته إنساناً معافى.
أنت من اخترتنا أصدقاء وعلمتنا وأفهمتنا حب الله. 
أنت من احتضنتنا بحب الآب، وجعلتنا أقوياء واثقين بأن الله راعينا 
ولن يتركنا حتى في ساعات الشدة. 
قونا يا رب لنصلي بثقة لا حد لها، 
أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.
لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض. اعطنا خبزنا كفاف يومنا. وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا. ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير. لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2019)

2694 - 
فقال لهم: أنا هو، لا تخافوا. فرضوا أن يقبلوه في السفينة. وللوقت صارت السفينة إلى الأرض التي كانوا ذاهبين إليها. — يوحنا 20:6-21

يسوع آتى لتلاميذه ليطمأنهم في اسوأ كوابيسهم — عاصفة فى البحر. لقد قال لهم حرفياً، "أنا هو، لا تخافوا." هناك شيئين رئيسيين لنلاحظهم هنا. الأول، يسوع يستخدم اسم ("أنا") التي تحدد هويته مع الله الذى سلم موسى وشعب اسرائيل من مصر. والثاني ، استخدم أمر متكرر فى الكتاب المقدس: "لا تخافوا." عندما نكون مستعدين بدعوة يسوع إلى حياتنا فى وسط عواصفنا وفوضتنا، لا يكتفي بقوله لنا، "انا هنا، لا تخافوا!" لكنه يساعدنا ايضاً على إيجاد طريقنا لأهم غاية لنا، الخلاص النهائى.

صلاتي

يا الله، انت العظيم . اعرف انك تستطيع ان تخلصي مما قد يصادفني في طريقي . من فضلك سامحني عندما لا اكون جريئاً بما يتطلبه هذا الايمان وثبتنى لأثق اكثر بوجودك. باسم يسوع القدير اصلي ، آمين.


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2019)

2695 - 
يا رب، علمنا دائماً أن نصرخ أمام الموت لتكن مشيئتك، فتنبعث فينا روح الرجاء والقيامة، فندرك أن الموت ليس نهاية الطريق، بل بدايتها، بداية لقاء حب معك وجه لوجه.


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2019)

2696 - 
و متى قدموكم الى المجامع و الرؤساء و السلاطين فلا تهتموا كيف او بما تحتجون او بما تقولون. لان الروح القدس يعلمكم في تلك الساعة ما يجب ان تقولوه. — لوقا 11:12-12

عندما نكون في أمس الحاجة للمساعدة، يسوع يعد بأنه سوف يكون موجود وسوف يرسل روحه لتعطينا الكلمات التى نحتاجها. عبر القرون ، هذا الوعد قد حمل هؤلاء الذين واجهوا المحاكمة والسخرية. وقد ساعدهم ان يدركوا انهم ليسوا بمفردهم وانهم ليسوا في حاجة لأن يقلقوا بشأن وجود الجواب المثالي لكل شئ يجرى لكى يواجهوا جمهور عدائي . نفس هذا الوعد يحمل المسيحيين اليوم سواء كانوا تحت المحاكمة الحكومية او يواجهون عدائية الغير مؤمنين في العمل ، او المدرسة، او في المنزل. عندما نواجه اعدائنا، نحن نعلم اننا لسنا وحدنا ؛ مخلصنا يكون معنا.

صلاتي
إلهي المحب، احتاج لقوتك وقوة الروح القدس في حديثي مع هؤلاء المعارضين لرسالة خلاصك. اريد كلامك ، وليس كلامي ، ان يكون ما يسمعه الآخرون في تلك اللحظة المواجهة الحاسمة. من فضلك اعطني حكمة لأعرف متى اتكلم ، وماذا اقول ، ومتى اصمت . باسم يسوع اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2019)

2697 - 
مع بزوغ فجر جديد، يبدأ يوم جديد وفرصة جديدة لنمجدك يا رب في أعمالنا ، ولنتوب عن آثامنا، ولنقترب منك أكثر. نطلب منك الهي، ان تضع سياجاً من محبتك حولنا، حول عائلاتنا، حول أهلنا واقربائنا، حولنا أجمعين لئلا يكون للشر منفذ إلينا وتحمينا من التجارب. أضئ يا رب بوجهك ونورك علينا وامنحنا جميعا السماح والغفران. يا رب فلتحفظنا نعمتك في طريق حياتنا، واعطنا برأفتك أن نعمل دائماً بحسب مشيئتك. استجب لتضرعنا وصلواتنا وارحمنا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين .أمين


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2019)

2698 - 
ﻓﻲ ﺣﻴﺎﺗك ﻟﺤﻈﺎﺕ تكون فيها محاصراً من كل إتجاه..
ركّز في ما تستطيع فعله، واترك الباقي على الذي يرتّب حياة كل البشر ..

+ وتذكر شي مهم جداً:
لا تقل: يا رب عندي أزمة كبيرة
بل قل: يا أزمة عندي رب كبير
يومك مبارك مليان بالسلام والطمأنينة
د. القس عزت شاكر


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2019)

2699 -
يا رب، لا أريد بحياتي إلا أمر واحد وكلمة واحدة وصوت واحد وطريق واحدة “مشيئتك”. فأنا أسلم حياتي بين يديك، تفعل بها كما تشاء، وأكون سعيدًا بذلك. آمين


----------



## fauzi (26 يناير 2019)

2700 - 
أشكرك يارب على هذا اليوم الجديد. من فضلك، يارب، باركه. ارشدني، وقدني، واعطني المقدرة أن استثمره وفقا لارادتك لي. إملأه بالمحبة والتسامح والفرح والحكمة. 
يا رب نحن لا ندري أي قرار هو الخير لنا، لكننا نؤمن أن الخير فيما تختاره لنا.
آمنوا بالله. ثقوا به. ولن تفشلوا أبداً. 
وتذكروا دائماً بأن الرب معنا الأبد. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2019)

2701 -
ليس بالقوة ولا بالقدرة:
لم يتوقع جدعون أن ينتصر علي المديانيين بجرار فارغة وأبواق ومصابيح.
ولم يتوقع شاول أن ينتصر داود على جليات العملاق بمقلاع.
ولم يتوقع التلاميذ أن يشبع يسوع الخمسة آلاف بخمسة ارغفة وسمكتين. 
فلا تسأل كيف؟ وإزاي؟ كما فعل الجندي عندما قال أليشع للملك فى المجاعة: "غداً في مثل هذا الوقت تكون كيلة الدقيق بشاقل وكيلتا الشعير بشاقل". فأجاب الجندى اليشع: "هل يصنع الرب كوى فى السماء؟" يا للجهل والغباوة.
أوعه تقول ازاي يحصل؟! أو مفيش أمل، أو الحالة ميئوس منها. صدق أنه هو الرب يقول للشئ كن فيكون، وفِي وقته يسرع به. 
أدعوك اليوم مهما كانت أزمتك أن تصدق وتؤمن في محبة وقدرة وحكمة إلهك، وقل بإيمان مع ميخا:
"ولكننى أراقب الرب .أصبر لإله خلاصى. يسمعني إلهى" (مي٧:٧).
د. القس عزت شاكر


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2019)

2702  -
يا رب استجب لي واعطني ما احتاجه لحياتي الروحية، وإن عجزت عن التعبير عنه، فأنت أعلم بكل دعوة تحتبس في قلبي، وﻻ أعرف كيف ارفعها اليك


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2019)

2703 - 
ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن القلق؟

الجواب: يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس بوضوح أنه يجب على المؤمنين ألا يهتموا أو يقلقوا. ففي رسالة فيلبي 4: 6 يوصينا الكتاب المقدس: "لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا بِشَيْءٍ، بَلْ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ بِالصَّلاَةِ وَالدُّعَاءِ مَعَ الشُّكْرِ، لِتُعْلَمْ طِلْبَاتُكُمْ لَدَى اللهِ". نتعلم في هذه الآية أننا يجب أن نأتي إلى الله بكل إحتياجاتنا وإهتماماتنا بالصلاة بدلاً من القلق والإهتمام. يشجعنا الرب يسوع أن نتجنب القلق والإهتمام بإحتياجاتنا المادية مثل اللباس والطعام. ويؤكد لنا الرب يسوع أن أبانا السماوي يعتني بكل إحتياجاتنا (متى 6: 25-34). لذلك لا يجب أن نقلق بشأن أي شيء.

بما أن القلق لا يجب أن يكون جزءاً من حياة المؤمن، فكيف نتغلب على القلق؟ يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس في رسالة بطرس الأولى 5: 7 "مُلْقِينَ كُلَّ هَمِّكُمْ عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ يَعْتَنِي بِكُمْ". الله لا يريدنا أن نحمل ثقل المشاكل والهموم. وفي هذه الآية يقول لنا الله أن نعطيه كل همومنا وإهتماماتنا. لماذا يريد الله أن يحمل عنَّا مشاكلنا؟ يقول الكناب المقدس إن هذا يرجع إلى إهتمامه بنا. الله يهتم بكل ما يحدث لنا. ليس هناك هَمٌ أكبر أو أصغر من أن يهتم به. عندما نسلِّم مشاكلنا وهمومنا لله فإنه يعدنا بأن يمنحنا السلام الذي يفوق كل عقل (فيلبي 4: 7).

بالنسبة للذين لا يعرفون المخلص، فإن القلق والهم يكونان جزء من حياتهم بالطبع. أما الذين قد سلَّموا حياتهم للمسيح فإنه قد وعدهم: "تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ. اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ. لأَنَّ نِيرِي هَيِّنٌ وَحِمْلِي خَفِيفٌ". (متى 11: 28-30).


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2019)

2704 - 
اَلرَّبُّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَشْرَفَ عَلَى بَنِي الْبَشَرِ، لِيَنْظُرَ: هَلْ مِنْ فَاهِمٍ طَالِبِ اللهِ؟— مزامير 2:14..

هل انت "طالب الله"؟ خلال معظم التاريخ، وخصوصا عندما كانت الأمور تسير على ما يرام او فى اوقات الشر العظيم، الله لم يجد الكثير ممن يطلبونه. لكنه ينظر! انه يبحث! الامر يهمه! تماما كما سار الله مع آدم وحواء فى بداية اليوم قبل ان تدمر الخطية علاقتهم، الله يتوق لأن يمشى معنا. لكنه يبحث عن هؤلاء الذين تشتاق قلوبهم لوجوده في حياتهم. لذا هيا نشتاق!

صلاتي
ابي الملك القدير، قلبي يشتاق ليعرفك وان تعرفه. اتطلع إلى اليوم الذى اراك فيه. إلى ذلك اليوم، من فضلك اظهر وجودك فى حياتى ونفذ وصاياك فى شخصيتى. فليرى الآخرون حياتى ويعرفون انني ابنك وانني اعيش لأمجد اسمك القدوس. باسم يسوع اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2019)

2705 - 
يا سيد، لتكن أذنك مصغية إلى صلاة عبدك وصلاة عبيدك الذين يريدون مخافة اسمك. وأعط النجاح اليوم لعبدك وامنحه رحمة أمام هذا الرجل. لأني كنت ساقيا للملك. — نحميا 11:1

الله يبتهج كثيرا عندما نصلي سائلين ارشاده وعونه! هذا صحيح خصوصا عندما يكون تركيز مجهودنا على بناء شعبه وملكوته. نحميا يأتي كخادم الله. هو لم يعطي الله قائمة طلبات لينفذها مستخدما الصلاة ليجعل الله خادما له. بل ان قلب نحميا يحترق باحتياجات شعب الله. باقي سفر نحميا هو دليل على ان الله يحب ان يصلي اولاده عندما تكون رغبات قلوبهم تخص شعبه ووصاياه.


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2019)

2706 -
الا تشعر بحاجتك إلى صخرة قوية ثابتة، تقف عليها ثابتاً مطمئناً؟ وتوجّه جديد نحو الإيمان بما لا يُرى؟ ندعوك اليوم أن تضع ثقتك بالمسيح، وتطلب أن يحلّ بسلامه في حياتك. إذ من المستحيل أن تنال السلام، ما لم تقبله من معطي السلام. وحيث يحلّ المسيح بسلامة، فلا مجال لتواجد الخوف، لأنه يطرد الخوف خارجاً. وبدونه لن تستطيع أن ترى إلا ذاتك وظروفك ومخاوفك التي تحجب وجهه وسلامه العجيب من أن يملأ حياتك. وطالما أنت في المسيح، فلك مناعة ضدّ كل خوف وقلق، إذ به سوف تحيا، بل وتفيض بالحياة، وكل مخاوفك سوف تذوب في سكينة الله العظمى.
، في وسعك أن تواجه المستقبل بثقة، فخالق الكون الذي أجازك بسلام إلى هذا اليوم، قادر أن يعتني بك في الأيام الآتية بالإيمان والثقة بما لا يُرى؟ فالخوف وحده من المجهول يقودنا إلى التمركز حول أنفسنا. 
قال أحدهم "لست أعلم ما في طيّ المستقبل، لكني أعلم مَن في يده المستقبل".


----------



## fauzi (9 فبراير 2019)

2707  -
اعطنا يا رب أن نؤمن اكثر فاكثر، أن في التعاون قوة
علمنا أن نضع كل ما بوسعنا كي نساعد ونخدم الآخرين
هبنا أن نكون أسخياء في عطائنا ويكون عطاؤنا بلا حساب ولا قياس.


----------



## fauzi (14 فبراير 2019)

2708 - 
استمر قي الصلاة حتى تتمتع بالبركات الإلهية المتزايدة....وحتى يكتمل انهيار وتحطم حصون الشيطان داخل نفسك.. وفي حياة الآخرين. ...وحتى تتلاشى تدريجيا حروب الأفكار التي يشنها الشيطان ضدك
1 - لماذا نكتفي بفتات الخبز...في البركات الروحية...وفي صلواتنا... ..والرب مستعد أن يعطينا بركات غزيرة حسب غناه في المجد ؟؟ .لماذا نتعلم القناعة في المجال الروحي...وفي صلواتنا...ودائما نتطلع بطمع الى امور العالم......والرب يشجعنا بان نعظم طلباتنا...وهو يريد أن يمتعنا بأعظم البركات...فاذا نعيش ضعفاء وإلهنا قوي؟؟ ولماذا نعيش فقراء وإلهنا غني؟؟  
«اُطْلُبْ لِنَفْسِكَ آيَةً مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ. عَمِّقْ طَلَبَكَ أَوْ رَفِّعْهُ إِلَى فَوْق» إشعياء 7: 11
"اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَالأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا يَعْمَلُهَا هُوَ أَيْضًا، وَيَعْمَلُ أَعْظَمَ مِنْهَا، لأَنِّي مَاضٍ إِلَى أَبِي." (يو 14: 12)
إِلَى الآنَ لَمْ تَطْلُبُوا شَيْئًا بِاسْمِي. اُطْلُبُوا تَأْخُذُوا، لِيَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلًا.  ( يوحنا 16: 24 )
2- استمر ايليا النبي يصلي ...وكانت الغيوم في البداية قدر كف إنسان. ..ومع استمرار صلاة ايليا تزايدت الغيوم...حتى تساقط المطر الغزير .
3 - احيانا نكون في صلواتنا... مثل الأطفال الذين يقومون برن جرس الباب ويجرون قبل ان نفتح لهم الباب... وهكذا نتوقف عن الصلاة ...بدلا من مواصلة الصلاة بلجاجة..ولايكون لنا النفس الطويل والصبر ...ومواصلة اللجاجة والجهاد في الصلاة...حتى تتم البركة.
4 - احيانا ما نكتفي بالبركات الجزئية. .... ولانواصل الصلاة...حتى تكتمل البركة...وحتى يسكب الرب البركة في تمامها وفي كمالها...احيانا ما نكتفي بقطرات قليلة من المطر...ولا نواصل الصلاة حتى ينهمر المطر الغزير... وحتى تنسكب البركات المتكاملة...نصلي وتكتفي ونكون قنوعين ونكتفي باقل القليل من البركات...ونتوقف عن الصلاة.
5 - إحذر من ان يضعف إيمانك بسبب ماتراه بالعيان من أسباب للاحباط :
يجب ان نتذكر ان الرب الذي سمح بإستشهاد الكثيرين في الإمبراطورية الرومانية ..يسيطر على الاحداث..وقد حول كل الأحداث لخير شعبه فقد اصبحت الإمبراطورية الرومانية التي تعتبر اكثر دولة اضطهدت المسيحيين ...هي اول دولة تصبح مسيحية ..وهو امر لايمكن للمنطق ان يتوقعه ..ولكن (الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله )
 6 -  ياربي يسوع ارجوك ان تقوي إيماني .
 عندما كان الكثيرون يصلون من أجل انهيار الشيوعية... ومرت الايام وأصبحت روسيا ...من أكثر الدول المتسمة بالمسيحية بل إن الرئيس الروسي بوتين يطالب أمريكا واوربا بالعودة للتمسك بالمسيحية...من كان يتوقع ذلك بالتفكير المنطقي...لكن الله اقوى من الدول واقوى من الشيطان (اله السلام يسحق الشيطان تحت ارجلكم سريعا)
7 -  إن الصين التي اضطهدت المسيحية والمسيحيين...وفي أحيان كثيرة تأمر بمنع بناء الكنائس وسجن خدام الرب...اصبح فيها حوالي 120 مليون مسيحي...سوف تصبح أكبر دولة مسيحية في حوالي عام 2030.
8 - ان الرب عندما يريد شيئأ فلا يمكن لكل القوى الشيطانية وكل الإرهابيين أن يعطلوا تحقيق مقاصده...لذلك لنصل بايمان ولجاجة. .لكي يحقق الله مقاصده لشعبه وكنيسته ولكي يبطل كل مؤمرات الارهابيين والمتعصبين
( فَإِنَّ رَبَّ ٱلْجُنُودِ قَدْ قَضَى، فَمَنْ يُبَطِّلُ؟ وَيَدُهُ هِيَ ٱلْمَمْدُودَةُ، فَمَنْ يَرُدُّهَا؟) اشعياء 37


----------



## fauzi (14 فبراير 2019)

2709 - 
احذر أن تستجيب لكلمات الإحباط من الشيطان ومن الآخرين. ..
عندما تعتقد أن الله تأخر وتجد ان الأمور تدهورت...
وانه لايوجد حل بعد أن وصلت الأمور إلى هذه الدرجة...
لا تقل : كان من الممكن أن تتحسن الأمور لو لم يكن الرب قد تأخر عن الإستجابة للصلوات

(وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ جَاءُوا مِنْ دَارِ رَئِيسِ ٱلْمَجْمَعِ قَائِلِينَ:
«ٱبْنَتُكَ مَاتَتْ. لِمَاذَا تُتْعِبُ ٱلْمُعَلِّمَ بَعْدُ؟».
فَسَمِعَ يَسُوعُ لِوَقْتِهِ ٱلْكَلِمَةَ ٱلَّتِي قِيلَتْ، فَقَالَ لِرَئِيسِ ٱلْمَجْمَعِ: «لَا تَخَفْ! آمِنْ فَقَطْ».) (مرقس 5 :35 - 36 )


----------



## fauzi (14 فبراير 2019)

2710 -
عندما يتمهل الله...إحذر من ان تشك في محبة الله لك ورعايته لك . ..

واحذر من أن تستجيب لافكار الشيطان وكلمات الإحباط من الآخرين التي تقودك لكي تتوهم انه لافائدة من الصلاة..

ولاجدوى من الأيمان بالوعود الالهية...ولاجدوى من انتظار الله لتحقيق مواعيده

عندما تواصل الصلاة...وعندما تستمر في انتظار تحقيق المواعيد الاتية. ..

وتجد ان أحوالك ازدادت تدهوراً عما كانت عليه قبل أن تبدأ الصلاة....

إحذر ان تردد كلمات مثل تلك التي قالتها مرثا ...والتي رددتها مريم...

عندما تأخر الرب أربعة أيام عن الذهاب لإنقاذ لعازر المريض...مما أدى إلى تدهور الموقف وموت لعازر...

وكأنها تلقي باللوم على الرب أن تأخره عن المجيء لشفاء لعازر هو السبب في موته....

(فَقَالَتْ مَرْثَا لِيَسُوعَ : «يَا سَيِّدُ، لَوْ كُنْتَ هَهُنَا لَمْ يَمُتْ أَخِي!) يوحنا 11 : 21


----------



## fauzi (14 فبراير 2019)

2711 -
ثق ان الله له توقيته الخاص...وثق انه لايمكن ان تضبط ساعة الله على ساعتك. ..

(وفي وقته يسرع به)(ان توانت فإنتظرها لانها تأتي اتياناً ولاتتاخر)

انت ترى أن حالتك عاجلة...والتأخير ليس في صالحك...
ولكن بالنسبة لله...لايمكن ان نقول ان الوقت قد تأخر جداً...وان الفرصة قد ضاعت ولن تأتي مرة أخرى ...

هل تشعر بأنك في حالة تيه... وضياع...هل تشعر انه لا شيء يتحقق في حياتك ؟.....

ما تشعر به ليس هو الحقيقة 
فيوجد داخل نفوسنا عمل إلهي لا تراه. ..إن الله بنفسه يتعهد حياتنا..بالرعاية...
إنه يسهر على حياتنا...ويطهر حياتنا من كل زغل. ..ويوماً سوف ترى نتيجة عمل الرب في حياتك

الله يعمل داخل نفسك وفي قلبك...وبعد أن ينتهي عمل الله الذي لاتراه في الداخل..
وبعد أن يقوم الله بتحقيق مقاصده في تشكيلك. ..
سوف تتضح مقاصده بالنسبة لك في مجالات حياتك الخارجية

أمور كانت معلقة لسنوات...تجدها تتجه إلى اتجاهات جديدة...
وتساؤلات ظلت داخل نفسك تجد أجابتها. ..
والسبب أن الرب حقق مقاصده في تشكيلك
وكل ذلك يدل على أن حل مشاكلك الخارجية...يبدأ من داخل حياتك .


----------



## fauzi (14 فبراير 2019)

2712 - 
افرح واطمئنن ...وثق انك لست متروكاً. ..وثق ان من مات من اجلك...
سوف يتدخل لحل مشاكلك المعلقة...ويحقق أمنيات غالية في حياتك
...صور لك الشيطان إن حياتك سوف تنتهي ...وتستمر هذه الأمور المعقدة بلا حل.....وثق انه يرى ويعرف ويسمع انات قلبك....

صلي لكي تؤمن بهذه الآيات. ..لكي يطمئن قلبك ان الله يخزن لك بركات لكي تتمتع بها في المستقبل

اَلَّذِي لَمْ يُشْفِقْ عَلَى ابْنِهِ، بَلْ بَذَلَهُ لأَجْلِنَا أَجْمَعِينَ، كَيْفَ لاَ يَهَبُنَا أَيْضًا مَعَهُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ؟" (رو 8: 32)

"قُولُوا لِلصِّدِّيقِ خَيْرٌ! لأَنَّهُمْ يَأْكُلُونَ ثَمَرَ أَفْعَالِهِمْ." (إش 3: 10)

"إِنَّمَا خَيْرٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ يَتْبَعَانِنِي كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِي، وَأَسْكُنُ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلَى مَدَى الأَيَّامِ." (مز 23: 6)


----------



## fauzi (14 فبراير 2019)

2713 - 
الرب يتأنى ويتمهل..ليس لأنه تخلى عنا او نسينا. ..
بل لأنه يجهز لك مفاجأة سارة لاتخطر على بالك.....
بعد ان ينتهي من عمله في قلبك وفي نفسك...بعد ان ينتهي من تشكيلك
 لاتفشل ولاتيأس...فالرب ساهر على حياتك الداخلية.....
وعندما ينتهي من تشكيلك. ..سوف ترى يد الله...
وعجائب لاتخطر لك على بال في أمور حياتك الخارجية..التي استمرت معلقة ربما لسنوات


----------



## fauzi (14 فبراير 2019)

2714 - 
لاتجعل الظروف تحطمك....بل استثمر الظروف القاسية والمؤلمة واستفيد منها . ...لكي تتمتع بالمزيد من الاختبارات الروحية الاعمق...ولكي تكتسب المزيد من الفضائل. 
ربي يسوع أرجوك أن تقوي إيماني لكي أؤمن انك أقوى من كل المقاومين..وأقوى من المرض. . لك سلطة على الطبيعة وعلى الشيطان. ..ولايوجد شيء يقف أمامك أو يستحيل عليك..أو بعسر عليك ...ساعدني لكي أؤمن أن :
( غير المستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله )
(اللهُ لنا مَلجأٌ وقوَّةٌ. عَوْنًا في الضّيقاتِ وُجِدَ شَديدًا. لذلكَ لا نَخشَى ولَوْ تزَحزَحَتِ الأرضُ، ولَوِ انقَلَبَتِ الجِبالُ إلَى قَلبِ البِحارِ. تعِجُّ وتَجيشُ مياهُها. تتَزَعزَعُ الجِبالُ بطُموِّها. ) (مزمور 46 : 1- 11)
لذلك يجب ان لانفكر../هذه مشكلة معقدة..ولايمكن حلها .
ياربي يسوع ساعدني لكي أؤمن انك أعظم وأقوى من الظروف الصعبة..وأقوى من الخطية..وأقوى من الحزن واليأس ..وأقوى من كل الأفكار السلبية والمشاعر السلبية..وأقوى من الشيطان .


----------



## fauzi (14 فبراير 2019)

2715 -
لاتجعل الظروف القاسية والمؤلمة تحطمك....بل استثمر هذه الظروف واستفيد منها . ...لكي تتمتع بالمزيد من الاختبارات الروحية الاعمق...ولكي تكتسب المزيد من الفضائل. 

لا تعطي للشيطان الفرصة والمجال لكي يحطمك . .عن طريق الظنون الوهمية. .والمخاوف الوهمية التي لم ولن تحدث أبدا. ...وهي موجودة في خيالك فقط .
عندما نمر بضيق. .يستخدم الشيطان سلاح المبالغة والتضخيم. .ويجعل الدنيا قاتمة ومظلمة أمامنا. .ويجعلنا نتوهم أن هذه الظروف هي نهاية الدنيا بالنسبة لنا .
عندما نمر بظروف صعبة يجعلنا الشيطان نتوهم أن الأيام الحلوة مرت ولا ولن تعود..وأنه ينتظرنا مستقبل مظلم..وأيام أكثر سوءاً .
وبعد أن نستهلك أعصابنا ..ونصنع التعاسة بأنفسنا لأنفسنا. ..تتضح أن كل هذه التوقعات كانت مخاوف وهمية واكاذيب شيطانية .
تشجع  بكلمة الرب فحتى ان لم يكن هناك امل فى المنظور، ثق فى عمل الله العجيب الذى وحده يمكن ان يخيب الظنون الردية مثلما فعل مع يعقوب. لقد ظن يعقوب انه لن يرى يوسف مرة اخرى،  لكن الله لم يجعله يرى يوسف فقط بل ايضا يري ابنيه.
عندما نراجع حياتنا كم من مرات استهلكنا اعصابنا وضيعنا اوقاتنا في التفكير في مخاوف وهمية لم تحدث ..وكان من الممكن ان نعيش حياة اكثر سعادة لو ارتمينا في حضن الرب ووثقنا فيه ولم نستسلم لهذه المخاوف التي اصبتنا بالتعاسة وجعلت النوم يطير من عيوننا في بعض الاوقات .

لاتعطي للشيطان الفرصة لكي يحطمك عندما تتغير مشاعر الاخرين تجاهك .


----------



## fauzi (14 فبراير 2019)

2716 - 
لاتجعل الظروف القاسية والمؤلمة تحطمك....بل استثمر هذه الظروف واستفيد منها . ...لكي تتمتع بالمزيد من الاختبارات الروحية الاعمق...ولكي تكتسب المزيد من الفضائل. 
يمكنك  أن تقوم بتشجيع نفسك عن طريق الحديث الذاتي الإيجابي. . وعن طريق ترديد الوعود الإلهية المشجعة والصلاة لكي تتحقق في حياتك

 مناجاة للرب يسوع لإعلان الإيمان :
ربي يسوع انت تنصرني على الغضب
ربي يسوع انت تنصرني على الخوف / صغر النفس
ربي يسوع انت معي لذلك لن اعول الهم ولن اقلق
ربي يسوع ..انت تشفيني
 ....انت تقويني
..انت تقبلني
..انت تضع هيبتك علي
...انت تساعدني لكي أحب الآخرين
...انت ترفع رأسي عالياً
...انت تشجعني
..لي قيمة كبيرة عندك
...انت معي الآن
...انت معي على الدوام
...انت تعطيني قوتك الآن في روحي / في نفسي / في جسدي
...انت تملاني الآن بروحك


----------



## fauzi (15 فبراير 2019)

2717 -
لاتجعل الظروف تحطمك....بل استثمر الظروف القاسية والمؤلمة واستفيد منها . ...لكي تتمتع بالمزيد من الاختبارات الروحية الاعمق...ولكي تكتسب المزيد من الفضائل. 
 مهما كانت التحديات شديدة..والضغوط عنيفة....فلن تنجح كل الضيقات في تحطيمك. .عندما تكون لك عين الإيمان . .وترى ما لا تراه العين المجردة. . وعندما لاتتاثر بالعيان .
عندما تحدث تطورات سلبية في حياتنا...نستخدم العقل والمنطق فنتأثربما نراه وبما نسمعه...ونصاب بالحزن والخوف والقلق من جهة المستقبل.
ومانراه في الحاضر من ظروف صعبة..وتقلبات الزمن يؤثر في أفكارنا ...وعندما تتغير أفكارنا. .إلى أفكار سلبية..تتغير مشاعرنا وتتغير توقعاتنا المستقبلية...من صحة إلى مرض..ومن تمتعنا برفقة الاحباء..إلى رحيل الاحباء عن العالم..ومن تمتعنا بالثروة..إلى تدهور الأحوال المالية...ومن محبة الآخرين. .الى تقلب مشاعرهم من نحونا..
أما نظرة الايمان فهي التي ترى ما لا يُرى..ترى بالايمان الله....ترى وعود الله المشجعة...بدلا من التركيز على الظروف وعلى الضعف الشخصي..


----------



## fauzi (15 فبراير 2019)

2718 -
نحن نؤمن  باله قدير لايعسر عليه شيء ولايوجد مستحيل أمامه. .اله يدعو الأشياء غير الموجودة كأنها موجودة
هل تعاني من اضطهاد مستمر من رئيس في العمل...وهل يعرقل رئيس أو المسئولين في بعض المصالح خطواتك...وصليت كثيرا بدون جدوى؟
هل تعاني من خلافات عائلية أو خلافات مع أقرب الأقرباء وفشلت كل المحاولات في تقريب وجهات النظر...وإزالة الخلافات؟
هل تعاني من أفكار معينة تحاربك بإلحاح وبصفة مستمرة؟
هل تعاني من الشعور المستمر بالملل من الحياة...والشعور بالوحدة والرفض وصغر النفس ؟ 
استمر قي الصلاة حتى تتمتع بالبركات الإلهية المتزايدة  واستخدم السلطان الممنوح لك كمؤمن باسم الرب يسوع  وحتى يكتمل انهيار وتحطم حصون الشيطان داخل نفسك.. وفي حياة الآخرين. ...وحتى تتلاشى تدريجيا حروب الأفكار التي يشنها الشيطان ضدك .


----------



## fauzi (17 فبراير 2019)

2719 - 
هل هناك تناقض بين غفران المسيحي ...لاساءات وتعديات المسيئين. ..وبين مطالبة المسيحي...بتنفيذ القانون على المخطئ ومطالبته بحقوقه ؟
أن غفران إساءآت الآخرين. ..لايتعارض مع تقديم شكاوي...ولايتعارض مع المطالبة بالحقوق...ولايتعارض مع المطالبة بتعويض أو رد المسلوب ....ولايتعارض مع المطالبة بتنفيذ القانون ومعاقبة المخطئ .
الرب يسوع نفسه الذي علمنا التسامح وغفران الاساءات ومحبة الاعداء....نجد أنه وبخ من ضربه بدون وجه حق...فالتسامح وغفران الإساءآت لايعني السكوت على الظلم وعدم الاحتجاج على اعتداءات الاخربن علينا .
لكن لايعني هذا أن نرد العنف بالعنف....بل نلجأ إلى الاحتكام إلى القانون...ونصلي لكي ينجح الله مساعينا ويرفع عنا الظلم .
وإذا كنا نفرق ببن تطبيق المباديء الروحية على الأفراد وتطبيقها على مستوى الدولة فإنه يحب الإشارة. ..إلى أنه في المحيط العائلي. ....حيث لايوجد الحق العام الخاص بالدولة...يمكن أن نضحي بحقوقنا حتى يتم الصلح وحتى نتمتع بالاستقرار العائلي والاجتماعي


----------



## fauzi (17 فبراير 2019)

قد ينتصر الشر والإرهاب لفترة...لكن النصرة النهائية للرب (نهاية أمر خير من بدايته) جامعة 7 : 8


----------



## fauzi (17 فبراير 2019)

2720 -
لاتجعل الظروف تحطمك....بل استثمر الظروف القاسية والمؤلمة واستفيد منها . ...لكي تتمتع بالمزيد من الاختبارات الروحية الاعمق...ولكي تكتسب المزيد من الفضائل.

مهما كانت التحديات شديدة..والضغوط عنيفة....فلن تنجح كل الضيقات في تحطيمك. .عندما تكون لك عين الإيمان. .وترى ما لا تراه العين المجردة. .وعندما لاتتاثر بالعيان .
عندما 
يجب أن تكون لك عين الإيمان. ...لن تتأثر بالعيان. .ولن تتأثر برأي الناس فيك.
عندما يكرهني بعض الناس لن اتاثر. .ولن أحزن . .ولن أصاب بمشاعر الرفض وصغر النفس..لأن عقلي مركز ..وعيني مثبتة... ولأني أؤمن...بحقيقة ان الرب يحبني .


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2019)

2721 - 
قال السيد المسيح : 
"ومتى صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين. فإنهم يغيّرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين. الحق أقول لكم إنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم. وأما أنت فمتى صمت، فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك. لكي لا تظهر للناس صائمًا بل لأبيك الذي في الخفاء. فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية".

الصوم عن الاكل هو تحرير الإنسان من عبودية 
الجسد، لأنه كما قال يسوع أيضا : 
"ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله"

الصوم هو مشاركة روحية مع آلام يسوع ، الصوم هو صوم الجسد عن الشهوات ، صوم القلب عن الحقد و الكراهية، صوم اللسان عن النميمة.

الصوم هو التواضع ثم المحبة ثم التسامح فهكذا نكون أبناء أبينا الذي في السّماوات.


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2019)

2722 - 
لماذا تعيش ضعيفا ومهزوما ومريضا ...والصلاة من القلب ...والصراع في الصلاة يفتح امامك كنوز بركات السماء ؟
لماذ تعيش ضعيفا والهك قوي ؟لماذا تستمر معاناتك من المرض الجسدي والصراعات والمتاعب النفسية والهك يقدم لك وعودا مشجعة بالشفاء ؟ لماذ استمر في معاناتي من الم العظام وتنميل القدم ..والأطباء لايقدموا اي امل .بينما الله يفتح امامي ابواب الأمل في الشفاء؟

لماذا اتصالح مع حالتي ومع امراضي ..تحت ستار التسليم لمشيئة الله ..هل صليت وصارعت ووصلت الى حالة ا)ان الله قال لي (لا). ام ان الشيطان خدعني وقادني إلى إلقاء سلاح الصلاة من اول مرة او ثاني مرة تصلي من اجل الشفاء او اي امر آخر ؟


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2019)

قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سَلاَمٌ. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ، وَلكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ»." (يو 16: 33)


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2019)

2723 - 
صباح المحبة صباح الأمل والسعادة
يا رب نسألك في بداية هذا الشهر ان تلازمنا في كل أوقاتنا وتبعث روحك القدوس فينا كي يتجدد فينا روح الامل من جديد. أيها الراعي الصالح نسلِّم أنفسنا لعنايتك ارنا الطريق التى نسلك فيها في رضاك. إننا لا ندري بما تحمله الأيام لنا أنت وحدك يا الهي تعلم الغيوب والمكتومات. كن هدى لنا عند الارتياب وعوناً في الضيقات وقوة عند التجربة. واجعل جميع الأشياء تعمل معاً لخيرنا. باركنا أيها الرب يسوع وبارك جميع من نحبهم. كن حارساً على أفواهنا حتى لا نتكلم إلا بما يليق وامنحنا أن نحب بعضنا بعضاً بالفكر والقول والفعل ويساعد أحدنا الآخر ويحتمل بعضنا هفوات بعض بالصبر وطول الأناة واغرس فينا حب المسالمة وروح المغفرة. لك المجد إلى الأبد.


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2019)

2724 - 
مشكلتنا...إننا نستخدم التفكير المنطقي كثيرا...مما يعطي الفرصة للشيطان...لكي يحاربنا. ..بزيادة التوقعات السلبية وزيادة المخاوف
ماهو موقفك عند صدور قرار لايحقق مصلحتك ؟ما هو موقفك عندما تقرأ او تسمع خبرا مؤسفا عن اعمال ارهابية ؟؟
هل تتعامل بالإيمان مع تصرفات الاخرين السلبية تجاهك ..ومع التطورات السلبية للأحداث ؟؟هل تحول الأفكار السلبية الى صلوات بدلا من ان تعطي الشيطان فرصة لكي يشحن عقلك بالحزن والخوف واليأس وتوقع الشر لك في المستقبل؟؟


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2019)

2725 - 
عندما تكون عينك على الرب سوف تتحول عينك عن الأشخاص فلاتعلق آمالا على احد ..ولاتحاول ان تتملق احدا وتتقرب منه ..لإنك ترى ان معرفته مهمة وانه قد يساعدك في امور قد تحتاجه فيها ..وتمر الأيام وتخيب امالك ولاتتحق توقعاتك في هذا الشخص...وتذكر ان مشاعر الإحباط تتزايد كلما تزايدت توقعاتك في الناس وكلما علقت عليهم امالا كبيرة ..ضع كل ثقتك وامالك في الله وحده ولاسواه

هذا ليس معناه ان نسيء الظن في الاخرين ونتوقع الشر منهم ..فهذه خطية لإن (المحبة لاتظن السوء )


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2019)

الرب يهيمن على الأحداث. ...لاشيء يحدث بطريقة عشوائية بدون خطة الهية. ..بدون ان يهدف الرب من ورائها لتحقيق مقاصده الالهية

(كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله)


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2019)

2726 -
آمن بان الله...يسيطر على الاحداث....بحكمة قد لاتدرك مداها في الوقت الحاضر...لاتيأس .... ولاتفقد الامل ...عندما تتطور الأحداث. ...بطريقة معاكسة ثق ان الرب ....سوف يعيد صياغة سيناريو الأحداث. ..بحيث تعمل معا.. في المستقبل... .لكي تخدم وتدعم...خيرك


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2019)

2727 -
مهمة كل مسيحي ان يظل شاهدا اميناً

{{ 37 وَمَعَ أَنَّهُ أَجْرَى أَمَامَهُمْ آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً جِدّاً، لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ، 38 لِيَتِمَّ قَوْلُ النَّبِيِّ إِشَعْيَاءَ: «يَا رَبُّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِكَلامِنَا؟ وَلِمَنْ ظَهَرَتْ يَدُ الرَّبِّ؟» }} يوحنا ١٢
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

صنع الرب يسوع معجزات كثيرة ولكن ظل معظم الناس غير مؤمنين به. وبالمثل, فإن الكثيرين لا يؤمنون في أيامنا هذه برغم كل ما يصنعه الله. فلا تشعر بالإحباط لو أن شهادتك للمسيح لم تجذب إليه الكثيرين كما تحب. فمهمتك أن تظل شاهداً أميناً, ولست مسئولاً عن قرارات الآخرين, لكنك ببساطة مسئول عن الوصول بالرسالة إلى الآخرين.


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2019)

2728 -
يا يسوع يا فادينا اعطنا السلام والمحبة. يا كلي القداسة نجينا من التجارب وامنحنا الآمان. يا يسوع ادخل بيوتنا وعقولنا وباركنا. احفظنا خلال هذا النهار ورافقنا في كل اعمالنا. يارب، العالم يبحث عن السلام وانت قلت سلامي اعطيكم ليس كما يعطي العالم، سلام يفوق كل العقول. سلام يبهج القلوب المعذبة، سلام يفرح النفوس المتألمة ، سلام يمنح الأمل والرجاء ويملأ القلوب محبة ورحمة، سلام ينير الظلام ، سلام يحقق العدل للجميع. يا رب غير قلوبنا وانبت الحب فينا فنؤمن بك و نؤمن بسلامك، و لانك وعدتنا بالسلام، فاعطنا إياه يا رب ، فنعطيه للعالم. لك المجد الى الابد ، امين


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2019)

2729 -
مع بداية يومك وأسبوعك ربما تواجه بعض المصاعب. تذكر دائماً حتى وان تكون في وسط العاصفة بأن تطلب سلام الله الذي يفوق كل العقول. وهو السلام الوحيد الذي يملأ قلبك وفكرك وحياتك ويحفظك في دخولك وخروجك من الان والى الأبد. فإذا استيقظت في هذا الصباح وشعرت بالخوف أو القلق فلا تستسلم لهذه المشاعر . أبداً يومك مسبحاً مرنماً باسم الرب يسوع قائلا ً: باركني يا رب في هذا اليوم، رافقني فمعك أجد الأمان والطمأنينة وراحة قلبي ساعدني وأنر طريقي ويسر امري بحسب مشيئتك . المجد لك يا رب امين


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2019)

2730 - 
قال السيد المسيح «بعض الناس مثل الزرع بين الأشواك، يسمعون كلام الله، ولكن هموم الدنيا ومحبة الغنى وسائر الشهوات تدخل في قلوبهم وتخنق كلام الله فلا يثمر. وبعض الناس مثل الزرع في الأرض الطيبة، يسمعون كلام الله ويقبلونه فيثمرون: منهم من يثمر ثلاثين، ومنهم ستين، ومنهم مئة»..

. التأمُّل :

، حينما نرى كلمة "أشواك" نرسم في ذهننا صورة عن شيء مؤذي وضار. وحينما نرى مصطلح "أشواك الإيمان" قد نضن ان هذا يعني الإضطهادات او "حمل الصليب" من أجل المسيح. إلا أن ذلك غير صحيح... فالإضطهادات وحمل الصليب هي تقوية للإيمان وليست أشواك او إضعاف له، فالإيمان كما يخبرنا السيد المسيح هو دائمًا أقوى من المضادات. أشواك الإيمان، على ما يبدو، هي ورود الدنيا وزينتها... كما قال السيد المسيح "هموم الدنيا ومحبة الغنى وسائر الشهوات‪"‬، هي أشواك الإيمان... فمن منا لا يرغب في ان تكثر مسؤولياته واهتماماته، أو لا يرغب في زيادة ماله، او لا يملك شهوة او شهوتين يتلذذ جسديًا بها... هذه أحبتنا، ما يعتبر جيدًا بمقياس الدنيا، أشواك الإيمان. فنحن، كمؤمنين بالمسيح، نحتاج إلى ازالة الشوك في حياتنا كلما تجمّع، لكي تنمو بذرة الإيمان فينا وتُثمر ثمار روحية تليق بالتوبة، لا ثمار مادية أرضية. ابحث عن الهموم في حياتك... ابحث عن محبة المال في قلبك... وابحث عن الملذات التي يتوق لها جسدك... قم بقلعها من حياتك، كي لا تكون شوكة تعيق اثمار الكلمة ونمو الإيمان، كيما تثمر الثلاثين او الستين او المئة!
ويمكنكم ايجاد هذا النص في الإنجيل المقدس ضمن مثل الزارع في مرقس ٤: ١


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2019)

2731 - 
احذر الإصابة بمشاعر الاحباط. ..عندما تصلي ..وتتوقع استجابة الصلاة بطرق واساليب محددة ثم يستجيب الله غير المحدود بطرق مخالفة لتوقعاتك المحددة ...لايمكن ان نضع حدودا لله غير المحدود ..وبعد ذلك نحنن ونصاب بالصدمة لإننا غير مستعدين لقبول اي سيناريو يكون مخالفا للسيناريو ..الذي وضعناه وحددناه ... لاستجابة الصلاة بخصوص تطورات حياتك...


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2019)

2732 -
لم يعدنا الله نهائياً بأننا لن نمر بأيام وأوقات صعبة، أو أن نعبر بحر الحياة بدون عواصف. ولكن الله وعدنا بأنه سيكون معنا دائماً ولن يتركنا، كما وعدنا بأنه سيوفّر لنا كل احتياجاتنا. إذا كنت في وسط مشكلة وتعاني من التجارب، فعليك أن تنظر إلى العلاء وأن تضع ثقتك بالله الذي سيعينك بكل تأكيد. "أَلْقِ عَلَى الرّب هَمَّكَ فَهُوَ يَعُولُكَ"


----------



## fauzi (3 مارس 2019)

2733 - 
في صباح يوم جديد اعطنا يا رب القوة الكافية لنغير قلوبنا. إزرع فينا قلب اللحم و إنزع منا قلب الحجر . إنزع منا كل أنانية ، كل كبرياء ، كل نفسٍ متعالية. إملأنا بتواضعك و لطفك ومحبتك. باركنا وبارك عائلاتنا وبيوتنا وأرزاقنا . كن لنا عوناً في كل شيء ، ولتكن مشيئتك دائماً في حياتنا. لك المجد الى ألابد، امين .


----------



## fauzi (22 مارس 2019)

2734 -
ثق بأن الله معك، يسمعك، و يساعدك، ثق بأن كل مشكلة تواجهها أو حزن تمر به سينحل، وبدل الظلام سيكون هناك إشراقة وبداية أجمل. لا تخف لان الرب معك ليمنحك سلاماً وسعادة تفوق العقل. إن إلهنا إله المستحيلات ولا يعسر عليه شيء .


----------



## fauzi (22 مارس 2019)

2735 -
نتقدم منك يا رب في هذا اليوم، رافعين لك الشكر والحمد من اجل نعمة الحياة التي منحتها لنا. نشكرك يا رب على خيراتك التي لا تعد ولا تحصى. نشكرك من اجل جمال الطبيعة، من اجل طيور السماء وحيوان البر وسمك البحر، ومن اجل الجبال والسهول ومن اجل الاشجار والحقول وايضا من اجل الانسان الذي خلقته على صورتك ومثالك، كل اعمالك عظيمة يا رب وكلها تشهد لحكمتك. أزرع في قلوبنا محبة الخير والتواضع والغفران فتزهر فرح وسلام في جميع أنحاء العالم . يا رب اعطنا أن نحبك ونحب بعضنا بعض كما علمتنا انت. لك القوة و المجد و البركة و العزة إلى الابد. أمين


----------



## fauzi (22 مارس 2019)

2736 -
مادام الرب سندي في الحياة...لن احتاج الى حماية احد (إن سرت في وادي ظل الموت لااخاف شرا لأنك أنت معي )


----------



## fauzi (22 مارس 2019)

2737 -
ساعدني ياربي لكي لااعلق أملي على أحد. ..فأنت كل شيء في حياتي ويكفيني انك معي وأنك تسير أمامي وأنك تمسك بيدي...وأنك عن يميني..وان عينك علي من أول السنة حتى آخرها


----------



## fauzi (22 مارس 2019)

2738 -
ياربي يسوع ارجوك ان تقوي إيماني لكي اؤمن انه لن يأتي الوقت الذي احتاج فيه إلى شخص يقف بجانبي..ويسندني. .وقت الأزمات. ..وعندما أشعر بالضعف الشديد ولن ياتي الوقت الذي احتاج فيه إلى أي شيء...لأن فيك كفايتي


----------



## fauzi (22 مارس 2019)

2739 -
ابدأ يومك مع إشراقة شمس الصباح بـصلاة صباحية ليوم مفعم بالخير والبركة ونعمة الرب، أنت بحاجة ليد تعينك وترعاك في هذا اليوم الجديد من حياتك. لا تخرج من بيتك قبل أن تقدم صلاتك وتسلم نهارك للرب صانع المعجزات ومعطي الخيرات والبركات، وتذكر دائماً انك محبوب عند الرب. أتضرع إليك يا الله بأن تقودنا وترشدنا فنسير بدربك ليس فقط في هذا اليوم بل في كل أيام حياتنا. أعطنا القوة لنمضي في طريقنا بعزم و ثبات، نعرف أنك انت” الطريق و الحق الحياة” نعرف أن من يتبعك” لا يمشي في الظلام بل يكون له نور الحياة ”. أنر بصيرتنا كي نختارك أنت، فنحمل صليبنا و نتبعك. ساعدنا كي تكون الشموع التي نحملها نورا يضيء درب الآخرين، كي نكون الشموع التي تضيء في قلب الظلام، كي نشعل شمعة لمن يحتاج حيثما نستطيع. شكراً لك يا يسوع لأنك دائماً تحبنا دائماً تدعمنا و تقوينا. لك المجد والشكر الى ابد الابدين. امين


----------



## fauzi (22 مارس 2019)

2740 -
"الخوف من بكره" 
أزمة كبيرة يمكن تكون بتعاني منها، وبتسأل نفسك: يا ترى إيه اللي ها يواجهني بكره؟ مرض؟ عجز؟ احتياج؟ وحدة؟ موت...الخ. وعندك حق. لكن عايز أقولك ماتخفش من بكره، صحيح نحن لا نعلم ما الذي سيواجهنا غداً أو بعد غد، لكن نعلم أن الرب سيكون معنا وسينقذنا من كل العواصف والتجارب، ونؤمن أن الاله الذي أنقذنا في الماضي سينقذنا في المستقبل، لأنه هو هو أمس واليوم والى الأبد، وأذكرك بكلمات هذه الترنيمة القديمة الجميلة:
أجهل ما سوف يأتي في الغد أو بعده
فالغد في علم ربي ليس خاف عنده
ليس همي ما يصير من أمور آتيات
همي أن أرضي ربي في الحياة والممات
القرار
لست أدري ما يكون من حياتي في الغد
أعلم شيئاً يقيناً ربي ممسك يدي
++++++++
أعلم الدرب منير أعلم ربي أمين
فهو لي خير رفيق وهو لي خير معين
عن قريب سوف أمضي الى موطن الخلود
حيث لا الدمع يسيل لا ولا الموت يسود
يومك جميل ومبارك ومثمر
د. القس عزت شاكر


----------



## fauzi (22 مارس 2019)

2741 -
يارب مع كل يوم جديد، افتح أعين قلوبنا لنراك. وطهر أذنينا لنسمع كلمتك. وأيقظ أذهاننا لندرك إرادتك. وشدد عزيمتنا لنتمم نصائحك. اجبل حياتنا حسب صورتك، لنرحم كما ترحم أنت، ونسامح كما تسامحنا دائماً. ولك المجد الى الابد، امين


----------



## fauzi (22 مارس 2019)

2742 -
أيها الآب السماوي إلهنا وأبانا، نجثو أمامك متوسلين إليك بأن تجعل سلامك يملأ قلوبنا، وفض علينا بالرحمة، واغمرنا بحنانك، احرسنا واحفظنا من كل شر. أنعم علينا بفيض مراحمك الروحية. أرشدنا واعضدنا وشجعنا وليحل فينا روحك القدوس المعزي ويمكث معنا إلى الأبد. نحن ضعفاء فكن أنت قوتنا يا رب. نحن عميان فأنر بصائرنا . نحن نميل إلى الضلال فثبت أرجلنا في سبلك القويمة. وكثيراً ما يتغلب علينا الخوف وعدم الثقة فساعدنا لكي نتسلح بسلاح الإيمان . بارك هذا المنزل الذي نحن فيه. بارك جيراننا وأصدقاءنا. بارك جميع الذين نحبهم. بارك الذين أضرونا أو تكلموا علينا سوءاً. اغفر لهم ذنوبهم وساعدنا لكي نغفر لهم نحن أيضاً من كل قلوبنا. اجعل يا رب هذا العالم، عالم السلام والمحبة والرأفة والبر والتقوى. اسمعنا أيها الآب السماوي واستجب لصوت دعائنا، ولك المجد الى الأبد. امين


----------



## fauzi (22 مارس 2019)

2743 -
عندما اصلي لك يا الهي استمد منك قوة تنسيني همومي وابتسم واعرف انك ستغير احوالي فأنني اؤمن انه عليك اتكالي وإنك وحدك القوي والقادر على كل شيء. يا رب، لا تطفئ شمعة الأمل من حياتنا. أنت الذي جئت لتكون لنا الطريق والحق والحياة والرجاء والخلاص لنفوسنا. أنت من احتضنتنا بحب الآب، واثقين بأنك ترعانا ولن تتركنا في ساعات الشدّة. نشكرك يا يسوع على محبتك التي لا تتغير ولا تنتهي. كثيرة هي نعمك التي أفضتها علينا فلا تسمح لنا أن نفسدها بخطايانا. بل رافق خطواتنا فنعمل بمشيئتك حتى آخر نسمة في حياتنا. لك المجد الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الداهرين. آمين


----------



## fauzi (22 مارس 2019)

2744 -
إذا كنت لا تستطيع ان تصوم، فلتكن أعمالك صيامك. وإذا كنت لا تقدر ان تسامح، تذكر كيف ان السيد المسيح غفر للص اليمين خطاياه. وان كنت لا تقدر ان تكون كريماً وتعطي، تذكر فلس الأرملة هي تعلمك كيف تساعد. وان كنت لا تقدر ان تحب وتتواضع، فاذهب الى يسوع نبع الحب والتواضع وانظر الى المصلوب من اجل المحبة.


----------



## fauzi (22 مارس 2019)

2745 -
ايها الرب يسوع اننا نتوجه اليك في بداية هذا اليوم طالبين ان تباركنا وتبارك اهلنا ونسلم ذواتنا وكل الذين نعزُّهم إلى نعمتك ورشدك وحفظك الأبوي. كلنا رجاء انك لا تترك يدنا ابدا بل تسير معنا في سفرنا وتقبلنا وتغيرنا لتجعلنا في النهاية راسخين بك انت اله المحبة. لك المجد الى الابد . امين


----------



## fauzi (22 مارس 2019)

2746 -
مبارك أنت، أيها المسيح، يا من بك طلع النهار وزالت ظلمة الليل يا نور الحق وشمس البر. يا من ايقظتنا في هذا الصباح، ووهبتنا نهاراً نفرح به. فيا رب، لتكن رحمتك علينا على قدر اتكالنا عليك، وحكمتك في قلوبنا لتهدينا، وعينك علينا لترعانا، ويدك معنا لتقوينا، فننتصر على الخطيئة ونسير على نور وصاياك. ثبتنا في حقك، ووطد ايماننا، وقو رجائنا، وزد ثقتنا، ادم عنايتك بنا واحرسنا تحت حمايتك ورافقنا كل أيام حياتنا ولك المجد والشكر الى الابد. امين


----------



## fauzi (22 مارس 2019)

2747 -
في الطريق قل في قلبك يارب حافظ عليّ
يارب يسوع استرني بظل جناحيك
ياربي يسوع خلصني من العثرات
وثق بان الرب سيحميك ويحفظك من كل شر.


----------



## fauzi (22 مارس 2019)

2748 -
هل تؤمن بان الرب يجدد مثل النسر شبابك....ام تتأثر بتقلبات الزمن والحياة ..... وتستسلم لفكرة خريف العمر وتدهور الحالة الصحية......وخطورة المرض؟؟
(مزمور 103 :5)(الذي يشبع بالخير عمرك فيتجدد مثل النسر شبابك)


----------



## fauzi (22 مارس 2019)

2749 -
الرب يريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون. غاية الرب ومحبته الفائقة لبني البشر هي خلاص كل البشر لذا قدم نفسه بالمسيح يسوع فداءً عن كل من يقبله لكي تكون له الحياة الابدية. الرب لا يريدنا فقط ان نصوم عن الاكل والشرب ، الرب يريدنا ان نصوم عن الشر وعن البغض والكراهية، يريدنا اولاد الخير مفعمين بالمحبة وان نعمل وصاياه بمحبة وبكل تواضع ليس فقط ايام الصيام، إنما كل ايام حياتنا الى حين ان يعود جسدنا الى التراب وروحنا الى المخلص للدينونة.
يا رب نقنا جميعاً من كل امر لا يرضيك في حياتنا واجعلنا ان نصوم عن الشر وعن كل امر مخالفاً لوصاياك في حياتنا صوماً ابدياً ذاكرين اننا تراب والى التراب نعود. لك المجد والكرامة الى الابد.آمين


----------



## fauzi (22 مارس 2019)

(إنجيل يوحنا 16: 33) قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سَلاَمٌ. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ، وَلكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ


----------



## fauzi (21 أبريل 2019)

2750 -


----------



## fauzi (21 أبريل 2019)

2751 -


----------



## fauzi (21 أبريل 2019)

2752 - 
هناك علاقة وثيقة بين الإيمان والصبر. فبدون إيمان يصعب جدا أن نصبر. فالصبر انتظار وتوقع وأمل في شيء نثق في حدوثه. لولا إيماننا بالسيد المسيح إلهنا ومخلصنا وفادينا، وثقتنا في معونته لنا وغلبته على الشيطان والموت والعالم، ما كنا نصبر ونحتمل الألآم والاضطهاد. الرب قريب من أولاده، فهو الذي دعا جميع المتعبين ليريحهم من حمل ثقيل ليمسح دمعة عن كل قلب حزين. كما أنه ليس مصدر الالم والشقاء والضيق، لكنه يسمح به، ليرى مدى ايماننا به. فلننظر لأيوب البار بعدما حلت به التجارب والمصائب لم يكف عن مباركة الرب وقال:"عرياناً خرجت من بطن أمي وعرياناً أعود إلى هناك، الرب أعطى الرب أخذ، فليكن اسم الرب مباركاً الى الابد". 
"الذي يصبر إلى المنتهى فهذا يخلص".


----------



## fauzi (21 أبريل 2019)

2753 -


----------



## fauzi (21 أبريل 2019)

2754 - 
تعلّم أن تتحدث مع الرب يومياً عن مخاوفك وهمومك وعن كل صغيرة وكبيرة في حياتك. فأمورك الصغيرة كبيرة أمام محبته، وأمورك الكبيرة صغيرة أمام قدرته. فعندما تضع أمراً بين يدي الله، ثق أنه يهتم به وبك، وسيغمر قلبك بسلامه العجيب. ثق أن الله موجود وقريب منك، وأنه سامع الصلاة لذلك يأتي إليه كل البشر. وإن كنت لا تراه، فهو يراك ويسمعك ويشعر بك .
فيا رب علمني كيف اطلبك وأنا مهموم


----------



## fauzi (21 أبريل 2019)

2755 -


----------



## fauzi (21 أبريل 2019)

2756 - 
اشكرك يا ربي يسوع المسيح، أنت الذي جاء الى العالم لاجل خلاص جنس البشر، وقبل الالام وصلب عنا نحن الخطاة. اسبحك، واشكرك لانك لم تعاملني بحسب اثامي، ولم تجازني بحسب خطاياي لأنك شفوق يارب ورؤوف، وكثير الرحمة. أرفق بي واهدني طريق سلامك وردني اليك ولا تحجب وجهك عني فأنا من دونك تائه في ظلمة هذا العالم ولا تغلق بوجهي أبواب رحمتك ولا تبعدني عنك بل احميني واسترني تحت ظل جناحيك الى النفس الاخير. لان لك المجد الى الابد. امين


----------



## fauzi (21 أبريل 2019)

2757 -


----------



## fauzi (21 أبريل 2019)

2758 - 
عظيم انت يا رب، وجدير بكل تسبيح. عظيمة هي قدرتك، وحكمتك لا حدّ لها. إن الانسان الذي خلقته يتوق الى السلام، ليعيش بكرامة وحرية فيسبِحك ويمجدك في كل ساعة وكل حين. يا رب أصلح افكارنا، قوِّم نياتنا، وحررنا من كل ضيق وشر. وخلصنا من العنف والإرهاب بجميع أشكالهما، واملأ قلوب البشر بنعمتك وسلامك ومحبتك، حتى يهدأ عالمنا ويستقر. ولك الشكر الى ابد الابدين. امين


----------



## fauzi (21 أبريل 2019)

2759 -


----------



## fauzi (21 أبريل 2019)

2760 -
جُرّب أيوب وابتُلي بمصاعب الحياة وبأمراض الجسد، فكانت التجارب والآلام سبباً في إظهار تقواه وازدياد محبته لإلهه. استطاع في شدّة آلامه أن يختبر قدرة الله وعظمته فقال: " أما أنا فقد علمت أن وليّ حيّ".
صديقنا، إن كنت تجتاز في تجارب الحياة وآلام الجسد، اعلم بأن الله وليك حيّ، ومَن يطلبه مِن كل القلب يجده.
اكتب طلبتك، لنصلي معاً من أجلك، واعلم بأن الله إله قدير يستطيع كل شيء ولا يعسرعليه أمر.


----------



## fauzi (21 أبريل 2019)

2761 -
لا تستسلم للظروف، لا تيأس، الرب يسوع عنده الحل. فكل من يقبل اليه لا يخرجه خارجاً. ان لم يشفى، فهو يعطي النعمة التي تكفي لمجابهة المرض و الألم. ان لم يهدأ الأمواج، فهو يجعلك تسير عليها. ان لم يخرجك من جب الأسود، فهو يرسل ملاكه الحارس ليسد أفواه الأسود لكي لا تؤذيك. و من يتعرض لمشاكل و ظروف صعبة و يعتقد انها نهاية العالم، فمع الوقت سيجد ان لكل مشكلة حل، وان لم يوجد حل فسنتحلى بالصبر و نتعلم كيف نكمل مسيرة الحياة بشكل إيجابي رغم وجود تلك المشاكل والصعاب. 
تذكر دائماً: بانه يوجد امل، يوجد رجاء، إن كان الواقع يبدو لك مستحيلاً، لكن لا يوجد مستحيل أمام قدرة يسوع.


----------



## fauzi (21 أبريل 2019)

2762 -
ان الرب لا يهمل احد ولا ينسى احد وهو يسمعنا ونحن نصلي ويرانا ويعرف ما بداخلنا وانه لايتخلى عنا ويستجيب الى رجائنا ويحقق امنياتنا وهو يعرف ما ينقصنا ويعطينا فقط ما يفيدنا وبحكمته يبعد عنا ما يضرنا. فيارب نصلي ونطلب منك ان تفتح عقولنا وتنير بصائرنا لنفهم تدبيرك في حياتنا ومقاصدك واحكامك وندرك دائما انك تختار الافضل لنا وان وراء كل تجربة حكمة وانه بعد كل الم وصبر رجاء نفرح به. أننا نؤمن يا رب بأنك قريب منا ونؤمن أنك إلهنا وسيدنا وحافظنا من كل الشرور جميع أيام حياتنا و نؤمن بانك إله لا يعرف المستحيل، مستحيل ان تنسانا ، مستحيل تتخلى عنا، مستحيل تتجاهل دموعنا وأحزاننا، مستحيل ان لا تستجيب لصلواتنا. فمهما كانت الظروف والأحوال والصعاب اننا نثق بك. لك المجد الى الأبد. امين


----------



## fauzi (21 أبريل 2019)

2763 -
يا ربي والهي، اشكرك على مراحمك لنا نحن الخطاة الضعفاء. ارجوك يارب ارحمنا وقوينا، سامحنا على بعدنا عنك . قربنا منك، وسهل الطريق امامنا لنتبعك ونسير في طريق الخير والسلام والحب والوئام. أضيء عقولنا بنورك، لكي نفهم تعاليمك الإلهية ابعث في قلوبنا محبتك لكي تظهر في كل أعمالنا، شددنا بقدرتك لكي لا يعيقنا شيء عن تتميم إرادتك، أهلنا أن نكون قدوة صالحة لنجذب الآخرين إليك. ارفع عنا كل ضعف، كل شر وخطية تفصلنا عنك يا رب . كن معنا دوماً وافتقدنا بمراحمك. لك المجد الى الأبد. امين


----------



## fauzi (21 أبريل 2019)

2764 -
أهلني يا رب، أن أتكل عليك وألتجئ إليك، وأن أدعوك أنت وأستغيث بك، ومنك ألتمس شفاء أوجاعي والامي وغفران ذنوبي. انر بصيرتي لأفهم وصاياك وأعمل بمشيئتك دائماً. أمين


----------



## fauzi (23 مايو 2019)

2765 -
"أَعِنَّا يَا إِلهَ خَلاَصِنَا مِنْ أَجْلِ مَجْدِ اسْمِكَ، وَنَجِّنَا وَاغْفِرْ خَطَايَانَا مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِكَ." (مز 79: 9)

يا إلهي القدير الصالح، مخلصنا وأبا الآب، ارجوك سامحنا على آثامنا، وتمردنا، وسقطاتنا، ونفاقنا. خلصنا من عواقب خطيتنا . اشعلنا بالحماس المقدس لنسعى لمجدك ومجد اسمك . انت وحدك يا الله مخلصي ، باسم يسوع اصلي . آمين .


----------



## fauzi (23 مايو 2019)

2766 - 
وَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ يَقْضُونَ أَقْضِيَةَ الْبُطْلِ، وَلِلْكَتَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يُسَجِّلُونَ جَوْرًا  لِيَصُدُّوا الضُّعَفَاءَ عَنِ الْحُكْمِ، وَيَسْلُبُوا حَقَّ بَائِسِي شَعْبِي، لِتَكُونَ الأَرَامِلُ غَنِيمَتَهُمْ وَيَنْهَبُوا الأَيْتَامَ. — إشعياء 1:10-2


السلطة الكاملة تفسدنا تماما... ان نحصل على ما لا يجب؛  ... ان ننسى من اين جئنا؛ ...ان نتجاهل صرخات المظلومين. السلطة تفسدنا، لأن الله وحده يتحكم في السلطة الكاملة! رغبتنا فى الحصول عليها مثل خطية آدم وحواء — انها شهوة ان نصبح آلهة. لكن السلطة الحقيقية، تستخدم لمباركة المكسور، رفع الفقراء، غفران المذنبين ، ومساعدة الضعفاء.


يا إلهي القدير، لا اريد ان اقضى وقتي في الحصول على سلطة اعلى من الآخرين . من فضلك اعطني النعمة، والقدرة، والفرصة لكي ابارك الناس — ليس لكي اشعر بالتفوق او الأهمية، لكن لكي يتباركوا وتتمجد. باسم يسوع اصلي. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (23 مايو 2019)

2767 -
"وَأَمَّا مَنْ كَانَ لَهُ مَعِيشَةُ الْعَالَمِ، وَنَظَرَ أَخَاهُ مُحْتَاجًا، وَأَغْلَقَ أَحْشَاءَهُ عَنْهُ، فَكَيْفَ تَثْبُتُ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ فِيهِ؟" (1 يو 3: 17)

احب الكتاب المقدس لأنه شجاع جدا ً بوحل الحياة الحقيقية. في الآية السابقة، يوحنا اخبر الكنائس بأنه يتوجب عليهم ان يضحوا من أجل بعضهم بعضا. هذا جيد جداً نظرياً، خصوصاً عندما تعتقد ان هذا لن يكون ضرورياً ابداً. لكن هذه الآية تجعل تطبيق هذا المبدأ واقع كل يوم: اذا كان هناك احدا فى كنيستك محتاجا، تحرك وساعده، هذا هو معنى ان تضحي بحياتك!

استخدمني يا ابي القدوس الصالح، لأكون يديك وقلبك في مساعدة هؤلاء من حولي . اعطني السخاء والصبر الذي يتطلبه الامر لأكون بركة للمحتاجين في كنيستي ، وايضا هؤلاء الذين لا يعرفون يسوع ربهم. باسم يسوع المسيح اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (16 يوليو 2019)

2768 -
مع بداية يومك وأسبوعك ربما تواجه بعض المصاعب. تذكر دائماً حتى وان تكون في وسط العاصفة بأن تطلب سلام الله الذي يفوق كل العقول. وهو السلام الوحيد الذي يملأ قلبك وفكرك وحياتك ويحفظك في دخولك وخروجك من الان والى الأبد. فإذا استيقظت في هذا الصباح وشعرت بالخوف أو القلق فلا تستسلم لهذه المشاعر . أبداً يومك مسبحاً مرنماً باسم الرب يسوع قائلا ً: باركني يا رب في هذا اليوم، رافقني فمعك أجد الأمان والطمأنينة وراحة قلبي ساعدني وأنر طريقي ويسر امري بحسب مشيئتك . المجد لك يا رب امين


----------



## fauzi (16 يوليو 2019)

2769 -
ما اجمل ان تقول للرب إلهك : يارب، إني أقدم لك عقلي وتفكيري وقلبي وسأقدم لك حياتي وسأقدم لك كل ما ليّ لكي ما تقودني أنت. يا رب، أنا عندي أمنيات وعندي طموحات وعندي أفكار وعندي امال كثيرة لكن كل هذا سأضعه في يديك انت. يا رب، نحن لا نعلم ماذا نعمل ولكن نحوك أعيننا.


----------



## fauzi (16 يوليو 2019)

2770 -
يا رب، في هذا الأسبوع الجديد نطلب ونتمنى منك ان تكون معنا اليوم وكل ايام حياتنا. تباركنا وتبارك اولادنا واهلنا وكل أبناءك أينما وجدوا. لاننا نحتاج رعايتك يا رب في كل امورنا ، نحتاج يمينك تقود يومنا في كل طرقنا وأعمالنا فتبعدنا عن التجارب، نحتاج عينك تحرسنا من كل شر، نحتاج قلبك يرشدنا الى الخير والمحبة والتواضع والسلام. فيا رب امنحنا سترا دائماً لا يزول وتعطف علينا لاننا لا نعلم ماذا نفعل لكن نحوك اعيننا. لك المجد والشكر الى الابد. امين


----------



## fauzi (16 يوليو 2019)

2771 -
مع كل صباح تشرق الشمس من جديد بنور الرب لتضيء حياتنا بالإيمان والأمل. مع كل صباح نلتمس محبة وبركة وخير وسلام مخلصنا. مع كل صباح نهتف قائلين: لتكن يا رب رحمتك علينا كمثل إتكالنا عليك. اشرق بنورك يا رب الأكوان في حياتنا وارشدنا الى بر الامان، واعطنا السلام ، واحمنا وابعد الاشرار عن سائر شعبك، واجعل الفرح في قلب كل انسان. لك الملك والقدرة والمجد الى ابد الآبدين. آمين


----------



## fauzi (16 يوليو 2019)

2772 -
نشكرك يا رب على اليوم وعلى الأمس وعلى الغد وعلى كل يوم من حياتنا. نصلي ونسألك يا الله ان تتشفع في عائلاتنا وتحميها من التفكك وتباركها واحفظها من كل الأعداء المنظورين وغير المنظورين، ومن كل شر وخطر وشدة. ونطلب من اجل كل المرضى والمحتاجين والمعوزين والمسافرين والمغتربين والحزانى والارامل والايتام والبائسين والذين ليس لهم احد يذكرهم سواك يا ربي، ارحمهم وتحنن عليهم وسدد احتياجهم واستجب لدعائهم. لك المجد يا رب إلى الأبد. آمين


----------



## fauzi (16 يوليو 2019)

2773 -
المجد لك يا رب المجد لك في هذا الصباح وفي كل أيام حياتنا الى الأبد.
يقول الرب لك اليوم:
تاكد أن هناك رجاء مهما تعقدت الامور
ثق بأنني لن أتركك للفشل
لن أتركك للضيق والحزن
لن أتركك للعوز ابدا
لن أتركك للظلم
لن أتركك للتجارب والضيقات فانا اله المستحيلات
ثق انه سياتي الوقت الذي ساحول فيه حزنك الى فرح
حتى وان شعرت أن الجميع تركوك في محنتك انا معك ولا اتركك ابداً 
يا رب نشكرك كل حين على عطاياك ورحمتك التي لاتوصف وعلي محبتك وأعتناءك بنا. نشكرك لأنك تسمعنا في كل وقت و تعرف خفايا قلبنا. تغفر ذنوبنا كلما أخطأنا وتمسك بيدنا كلما رجعنا إليك. إلهي،على رحمتك نتكل وعلى نعمتك رجائنا. لك كل المجد الى الابد. امين


----------



## fauzi (16 يوليو 2019)

2774 -
يارب اجعله يوم مبارك. يوم نقي نرضيك فيه، يوم تحل فيه بروحك تمسك بأيدينا وتقود أفكارنا. يوم لا تسمح أن نلوثه بشيء من الخطايا، كل عمل نعمله في هذا اليوم اشترك يا رب به لنصمت نحن وتعمل أنت كل شيء. الهي، ليكن هذا اليوم يوم سعيد، أطبع فيه بسمة على كل وجه وفرح كل قلب ادخل بنعمتك في التجارب وأعطي المجربين معونة. انعم على الجميع بالسلام والراحة اعط رزقاً للمعوزين وشفاء للمرضى وعزاء للحزانى. أعطنا بركة التعب المقدس وشركة الروح القدس في كل أعمالنا. احفظنا يا رب، داخل قلبك وداخل بيتك، باركنا وقدّسنا واملأنا من سلامك. لك المجد الى الابد. امين


----------



## fauzi (16 يوليو 2019)

2775 -
الحياة قد تتعثر لكن لا تتوقف، والأمل قد يختفي ولكنه لا يموت أبدا، والفرص قد تضيع و لكنها لا تنتهي، ومهما ضاقت الدنيا عليك ففرج الله قريب. عندما لا تسير الأمور كما تريدها ردّد في قلبك: لتكن مشيئتك يارب. وعندما يسيء الناس معاملتك قل: اغفر لهم يا أبتاه. وعندما تحاصرك المصاعب والأحزان صلي: أنت قوتي يا يسوع. وعندما يؤذيك حتى الذين تحبهم ردد في قلبك: أنت عزائي يا الله.


----------



## fauzi (16 يوليو 2019)

2776 -
كل شيء يزول ما عدا رحمته، فلا حدود لها ولا نهاية. رحمة الرب لا تنتهي، فهو مانح المحبة والرحمة والعطف والنعمة. هو الإله القادر على كل شيء السيد المسيطر ملك الملوك ورب الأباب. هو صانع المعجزات وهو العظيم خالق السموات والأرض وكل ما عليها، هو الذي وضع لكل شيء حد ولكل شيء زمانه ومكانه في هذا الكون .


----------



## fauzi (16 يوليو 2019)

2777 -
يا رب هبني الايمان الذي يستطيع أن يبصر النهار في ظلمة الليل. واشراق الأمل في قلب اليأس والفشل. هبني الايمان الذي يؤكد لي حقيقة وجودك حين يهتز يقيني في من حولي، والذي يجعلني أبصر باب السماء المفتوح حين تغلق كل ابواب الأرض. هبني الايمان الذي يجعلني اثق دائماً أن كل أمور حياتنا هي بين يديك ولا يحدث لنا أمر إلا بسماح منك فلا نهاب شيء. هبني الايمان الذي يمكنني أن أفهم قصدك في حياتي، والذي من خلاله استطيع ان اسمع صوتك في قلب التجارب والألام. هبني الايمان الذي يؤكد لي انني لست وحيداً طالما أنت معي، ولست ضعيفاً طالما ان قوتك تسندني، ولست متروكاً طالما أن مواعيدك الأمينة تعزيني، وتنير طريقي. امين


----------



## fauzi (16 يوليو 2019)

2778 - 
تذكر انك في المسيح يسوع تمتلك كل شيء
ان شئت ان تشفى من جراحاتك، فالمسيح هو الطبيب .
و ان كنت مثقل بخطاياك، فيسوع هو البر .
و ان خشيت الموت، فهو الحياة الابدية.
و ان اشتهيت السماء، فهو الطريق . 
و ان اردت ان تتحرر من الظلام، فهو النور . 
و ان طلبت طعاماً، فهو قوت الحياة . 
هو لك كل شيء، ما تشتهيه، و ما تحتاجه، تجده فيه. وحده المتحكم في كل ظروف الحياة، ولا يقف شيء في طريقه. هذا هو إلهنا القوي الذي له السيادة على كل الأشياء. وهذا ما يجب أن يعزينا وينزع عنا كل مخاوفنا. وتذكر بان الله يجعل كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير. امين


----------



## fauzi (16 يوليو 2019)

2779 -
مع إشراقة يوم جديد، كل إتكالنا عليك و كل أملنا يا رب فيك إنك تملأ حياتنا بنور الأمل و الرجاء. كل ما نطلبه منك يا رب هو المحبة في القلوب، والسلام بين الشعوب. الهي، استلم حياتنا ودبرها كما بحلو لك فنحن ليس لنا في الحياة معين سواك وليس هناك من نتكل عليه غيرك يا قدوس . نشكرك على حنانك، ورحمتك التي لا تنتهي أبداً.لك المجد إلى الأبد. امین


----------



## fauzi (16 يوليو 2019)

2780 -
نرفع اليك يا رب السماء، شكرنا وتسابيحنا لانك تعطينا اكتر ما نستحقه. و نسالك يا رب ان تبارك و تحمي اوطاننا وبيوتنا وعائلاتنا واحباؤنا و جميع ابنائك، وتكون لهم ستراً وعوناً، برحمتك احفظهم ، وبسلامك املئ قلوبهم، لانك اله كتير المراحم وعلى كل شيئ قدير. يا رب لتكن مشيئتك دائماً في حياتنا لأننا نؤمن بك ونثق بحكمتك. نشكرك يا الهنا لانك تسمع صلواتنا وتضرعاتنا المرفوعة لك في كل حين وتستجيب. لك كل المجد والاكرام والسجود الى الابد. أمين


----------



## fauzi (16 يوليو 2019)

2781 -
يارب، أسألك..أن تسعد قلب كل شخص حزين. أن تستجيب دعاء وصلاة كل شخص يلجأ اليك. وأن تيسر كل من تعـسر أمره. وأن تحقق أمنية كل شخص. وأن تغفر لكل خاطئ. يا أبانا إملأ قلوبنا بفرحك لكي نسبحك ونمجدك من الأن وإلى أبد الأبدين. أمين


----------



## fauzi (16 يوليو 2019)

2782 -
أعطنا يا رب أن نثق بعنايتك، أنك ترزقنا من حيث لا ندري. ساعدنا أن نتخلى عن أنانيتنا لتملك أنت فينا، أبعد عنا القلق، قلق العيش من أكل وشرب ولباس، أفهمنا انك تعتني بنا كأبناء لك أكثر من طيور السماء وزنابق الحقل. نشكرك يا رب على ما تملأ قلوبنا به من فرح ورجاء وسلام ونشكرك على ما تمنحنا من قوة للإستمرار، فلم ولن يعوقنا شيء عن اتباعك والتمسك بدربك دوماً. امين


----------



## fauzi (16 يوليو 2019)

2783 -
لا تنظر الى مخاوفك.. مرضك.. ضيقك.. مشاكلك، لأنك ستضعف وستخاف. ولكن أنظر اليه، ثبت نظرك عليه، وإرمي ضعفك وحملك عليه، وصدق وعوده و كلامه واسمع صوته وهو يقول:"ثقوا، أنا هو، لا تخافوا". فالإنسان المؤمن لا يخاف. الإيمان يحرر الإنسان من الخوف من العالم، والخوف من المرض، والخوف من الموت، والخوف من الآلام والضيقات، والخوف من البشر وما يفعلون. فلنصرخ مع القديس بطرس "نجنا يا رب".


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2784 -
يا رب نسألك مع بداية هذا الشهر أن تباركه. اجعله يا رب شهر خير ، وتوفيق، ونجاح، وسعادة، ومملـوء بـالأمل والمحبة والسلام والامان. باركنا يارب وبارك عائلاتنا، أوطاننا، وبيوتنا وأحفظنا سالمين بستر جناحيك. إليك نصلي، إليك ننحني، إليك نسجد، و بكل خشوع إليك نصرخ يا خالق الكون، تشفع فينا يا ربي ولا تهملنا نحن المتوكلين عليك. ولك كل مجد وإكرام وشكر إلى الأبد. امين
/


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2785 -
عندما ترى إنسان جائع وبحاجة الى طعام، اطعمه 
اذا رأيت إنسان حزين، حاول ان تسعده 
اذا رأيت رجل عجوز ، ساعده 
اذا رأيت إنسان محتاج، أنقذه 
اعلم ان كل هؤلاء، هم يسوع على الأرض 
فبالكيل الذي تكيل، يكال لك


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2786 -
لك نرفع المجد واالتسبيح والشكر على الدوام ،واليك نتوسل يا الهي،ان تفيض نعمك وبركاتك على عائلاتنا باركنا بحبك ورافقنا بعنايتك وامنحنا سلامك الذي يفوق كل عقل . واملأ قلوبنا وافكارنا بالايمان والرجاء والمحبة. اغفر لنا ذنوبنا يارب  سامحنا واعطنا توبة صادقة عن كل خطايانا. علمنا ان ندرك اعماق المحبة التي بها احببتنا . كن معنا يا رب، فنتمم بكل لحظات حياتنا كلامك قولاً وفعلاً ونسير حسب رغبتك ومشيئتك. لك المجد والشكر الان وكل اوان والى ابد الابدين . امين


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2787 -
ان يسوع في كل يوم يقول لنا “لا تخافوا، انا معكم الى انقضاء الدهر".  فيمنح قلوبنا السلام والامل، ويغرس فينا الثقة. انه معنا كما كان مع تلاميذه عندما هاجت الامواج وكادت تغرق السفينة فخافوا فقال لهم: "لا تخافوا"، وعندما سار على الماء عند آخر الليل فظنه التلاميذ خيالاً فصرخوا لانهم اضطربوا، فقال لهم: “ثقوا انا هو لا تخافوا”، وعندما حذر تلاميذه من الصعوبات وبانهم سيقاسون الضيق لكنه شجعهم اذ قال لهم: “ثقوا  انا غلبت العالم”. فما علينا الا ان نلتجيء الى الرب يسوع في كل الأمور التي تواجهنا، فنستمد منه القوة والشجاعة والثقة التي نحن بامس الحاجة اليها في مسيرتنا اليومية، وكما قال لتلاميذه المرتعبين “لا تخافوا”. هكذا سيقول لنا ونحن نجابه صعوبات الحياة بانواعها “لا تخافوا”. فلنثق به ونقول له: الهي، ها إني أضع كل رجائي فيك، وأثق أنك لن تهملني، وأن نعمك تفوق دائماً آمالي. فحقق لي يا رب، جميع وعودك، وأمنح قلبي السلام والطمأنينة، وعزني في شدائدي، و كن ملجأي طيلة حياتي وفي ساعة موتي، لك المجد الى الابد. امين


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2788 -
،
عزيزتي.. عزيزي: هل تجتاز في ظروف صعبة، قاسية؟ هل تشعر بالوحدة، ولا تجد من تحكي معه؟ هل تخجل أن تحكي؟ أو تخاف أن يفشي الآخرون أسرارك؟ أو يحتقروك عندما تحكي؟
تعال إلى ذاك الذي قال: "ادْعُنِي فِي يَوْمِ الضِّيقِ أُنْقِذْكَ فَتُمَجِّدَنِي" (مز50: 15). هو يستطيع أن يعطيك المشورة الهادية، واللمسة الشافية. 
د. القس عزت شاكر


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2789 -
ما أعظمك إله وما أكرمك آب حنون بابك مفتوح لنا في كل وقت ، تهتم بأقل الامور الصغيرة والكبيرة في حياتنا، تعلم احتياجاتنا قبل ان نسأل ، قدرتك عجيبة ومحبتك فريدة. زِد ثقتنا في محبتك، ونعمتك وحكمتك. فيا رب، أنت أمين على مواعيدك. حين تثقل علينا المتاعب، وحين يسيطر علينا اليأس، ثبّت قوانا، زد ايماننا، انت يا من تستجيب دوماً جميع الداعين إليك. لك المجد إلى الأبد.


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2790 - 
يا رب، كثرت خطايانا و ذنوبنا ، ولكن بالرغم من ذلك، لاتزال شمسك تشرق علينا كل يوم ، ومحبتك تغمرنا كل الاوقات، ومراحمك لا تزول تتجدد في كل صباح،  وصلاحك لا نهاية له. يارب ، يا معطي الحياة ، وواهب الخيرات ، اجعلنا نتذكر نعمتك القدوسة كل يوم ، ونثبت على ايماننا مدى الحياة، . اجعلنا يا رب ان نهتدي بنورك دائماً، ان ضللنا الطريق امسك بيدنا، ان ابتعدنا عنك، نرجوك ان تقربنا اليك وظللنا تحت ستر جناحيك، واحفظنا وباركنا.  نشكرك الهي على كل شيء صنعته لأجلنا . لك المجد والشكر الى الابد امين.


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2791- 
شكراً لك يا رب على نعمة كل صباح جديد نفتح عليه اعيننا. شكراً لك على كل ما انعمت به علينا. لك شكرنا لك حبنا لك قلبنا. باركنا يا يسوع، واحفظ اهلنا واغمر بيوتنا بمحبتك واملأها بالايمان والمحبة والسلام. الهي، أعطانا روح الأمل والفرح والرجاء وليس روح الفشل واليأس والخوف. فمن يتبعك يا يسوع لا يفقد رجاؤه، كل مشكلة تبدو معقدة لها عندك حلول كثيرة، سننترك خوفنا، وجعنا، ومشاكلنا بين يديك ونعتمد عليك في كل الظروف لأننا نثق بحكمتك، نؤمن بك وبقدرتك على تهدئة عاصفة حياتنا وأنك ستنقذنا من كل ضيق. لك المجد يا رب إلى الأبد.
بقدر ما تكبر مشاكلنا يبقى إلهنا أكبر منها!


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2792 - 
عندما تضطرب وتغضب كلّ الأشياء يبتسم الإيمان بهدوء، لأنه لا يخشى الضّوضاء ولا تهديد أيّة قوّة، لأنه يعلم أن الرّب يستطيع أن يسكّت أمواج البحر الهائجة ويجمع الرّيح في حفنتيه. قد تهتزّ الجبال الشّامخة، لكن الإيمان يبقى ثابتاً راسخاً.
سيضطرب لاضطراب المياه أولئك الذين وضعوا ثقتهم في أساسات واهية، لكن ليس كذلك الّذين يرفعهم الرّب إلى صخرة أرفع منهمم ويقيم أرجلهم على هذه الصّخرة العالية والرّفيعة.
 قد يهيج الشرّ، والغضب يرغي، والكبرياء يزبد، لكن القلب الذي وضع ثقته في الله لن يرتجف. في الأزمنة الصّعبة ترتعد قلوب الجبابرة من الخوف، أمّا الإنسان المتّكل على الرّب فلا يتزعزع.


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2793 -
إِلَى مِيَاهِ الرَّاحَةِ يُورِدُنِي. يَرُدُّ نَفْسِي. — مزامير 2:23-3

عندما نكون مرهقين، مستنذفين، وعلى حافة الانهيار، نحتاج لأن ترد نفوسنا! لكن من يستطيع استرداد نفوسنا؟ هو فقط الذي  يقودنا بجانب المياه الهادئة! الرب راعي. هو فقط يستطيع تغذيتنا وتجديدنا بالشكل الكامل الذي نحتاجه. لكن لماذا نجد صعوبة في تخصيص وقت لنكون معه؟ هل يمكن ان يكون السبب اننا نبقى حياتنا مشغولة كثيرا بحيث نفوت الشيء الوحيد الذي يهم كثيرا؟


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2794-
فَكُلُّ مَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ النَّاسُ بِكُمُ افْعَلُوا هكَذَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا بِهِمْ، لأَنَّ هذَا هُوَ النَّامُوسُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ. — متى 12:7

"القاعدة الذهبية" بسيطة جدا، أليس كذلك؟
 . عاملهم بنفس الكرامة، اللطف، المحبة، الاحترام، والرقة التى تريدهم ان يعاملوك بها. سهلة الفهم؛ جذرية الفعل!

إلهنا العظيم، اشكرك لجعل بعض الاشياء بسيطة جدا للفهم. من فضلك املأ قلبى بمحبتك كما احاول ان احيي "القاعدة الذهبية" في علاقاتي. باسم الرب يسوع اصلي. آمين


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2795 -
وَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيْهِ أَوْلاَدًا لِكَيْ يَلْمِسَهُمْ. وَأَمَّا التَّلاَمِيذُ فَانْتَهَرُوا الَّذِينَ قَدَّمُوهُمْ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ ذلِكَ اغْتَاظَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «دَعُوا الأَوْلاَدَ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيَّ وَلاَ تَمْنَعُوهُمْ، لأَنَّ لِمِثْلِ هؤُلاَءِ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ. — مرقس 13:10-14

نحن البشر دائما ما نحاول ان نحدد مكاننا فى "ترتيب مهاجمي" الحياة. يسوع ينبه تلاميذه بأن عليهم ان يتخلوا عن قوانين الحياة اليومية اذا ارادوا حقا ان يكونوا جزءا من ملكوته. فى الواقع، لقد كان غاضبا منهم لأنهم منعوا الأطفال من الوصول إليه، هم لم يعتقدوا ان هؤلاء الصغار يستحقوا وقت وطاقة وانتباه معلمهم كما يبدو. يسوع قلب قيمهم الارضية رأسا على عقب، كما يفعل غالبا، ونبههم إلى انهم فى حاجة للانتباه اكثر لشخصية الصغار بدلا من حسهم بأهميتهم الخاصة اذا ارادوا ان يفهموا ملكوت الله.

يا آبانا، اشكرك لتقديرك لي كابنك. ايقظ بي ، التواضع، والاحترام كما اسعى لأعيش لك ولملكوتك! باسم يسوع اصلى. آمين.


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2796 -
يارب، مع بداية يوم جديد علمنا ان نكون شاكرين :
نشكرك لاجل مراحمك التي تجدد في كل صباح
نشكرك لاجل محبتك واعتنائك بنا طول الايام
نشكرك لانك جعلتنا اولاد لك بموت ابنك واعطيتنا حياة
نشكرك لاجل سهرك علينا، بوجودك يا رب في حياتنا لا نخاف من السوء
أنت تعرف اننا نتكل عليك في كل أمورنا الصغيرة والكبيرة 
لقد سلمناك طريق حياتنا لترسمها بالشكل الذي تريده 
فنحن مؤمنون بتدبيرك، وبأختيارك لنا الأفضل دائماً.  
فعندما تغلق في وجهنا كل الأبواب وعندما نعجز عن تخطي مصاعب الحياة فأننا نلجىء إليك يارب بصلواتنا، ونحتمي بين يديك لأنك الوحيد القادر على كل شيء ولا يعسر عليك أمر . فأنت غفور، رحوم وحنون وعندما نسلمك أمورنا ونتكل عليك، فكل شيء يكون لخيرنا وصالحنا فأنت سر وجودنا وسبب فرحنا، فلا تتركنا بعيدين عنك بل قربنا منك دائماً وإلى الأبد. امين
احبك ربي يسوع وسوف أتبعك في كل يوم من حياتي.


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2797 -
أبت الذي في السموات، ما ألذ وأطيب، أن أعرف، أنك أبي وأني ابنك. عندما تظلم سماء نفسي، ويثقل صليبي، أشعر بأمس الحاجة الى أن أردد: “أبت، اني أؤمن بحبك لي”. نعم أؤمن بأنك أبي، وبما أني ابنك، في كل لحظة من لحظات حياتي. أؤمن بأنك تسهر عليّ، ليل ونهار، فلا تسقط شعرة واحدة من رأسي الا بعلم منك. أومن بأنك كلي الحكمة، وتعرف أفضل مني، ما هو نافع لي. أؤمن بأنك كلي القدرة، وتستخرج الخير من الشر. أؤمن بأنك كلي الصلاح، وتعمل الخير حتى للذين لا يحبونك. لذلك وحتى عندما تثقل الهموم كاهلي، أقبل يدك الشافية. أؤمن، فزد فيَّ المحبة والايمان والرجاء. علمني دائما أن أرى حبك كمرشد لي في كل أحداث حياتي. علمني أن أسلمك ذاتي كطفل في أحضان أمه. لك المجد الأن وكل أوان والى دهر الداهرين. امين


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2798 - 
ايها الاب السماوي، اشكرك من اجل وجودك في حياتي . اشكرك لأنك تخفف عني عندما اكون حزين و تحميني عندما اكون مجروح و تعزيني عندما اكون مكسور .اشكرك من اجل نعمتك و مجدك و قربك. اقدم لك تسبحتي وامتناني وأعظمك يا إلهي، وأبارك اسمك مدى الدهر وإلى الأبد. امين


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2799 - 
نؤمن يا الله بأنك على كل شيء قدير، ولطالما كان هذا الإيمان نوراً لنا في أشد الليالي المظلمة، وطمأنينة لقلوبنا عندما يستبد القلق، لطالما سهل لنا دروباً كانت وعرة، وأموراً كانت صعبة كيف لا؟ وقدرتك تجعل المستحيل ممكناً، والأحلام والأماني واقعاً. لك القوة والمجد الى الابد. امين


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2800 - 
شكراً لك يا رب على عظيم نعمك، شكراً على عطاياك التي هي أفضل العطايا. يا رب نسألك مع بداية هذا الشهر أن تباركه. اجعله يا رب شهر مملـوء بـالأمل والمحبة والسلام والامان. باركنا يارب، بارك عائلاتنا أوطاننا وبيوتنا وأحفظنا سالمين بستر جناحيك. إليك نصلي، إليك ننحني، إليك نسجد وبكل خشوع إليك نصرخ: يا يسوع، أنت قوتي و حياتي. أنا بدونك يا رب لا شيء. أنت قلت: " لا تخفِ لأني معك" ، سأتغلب على الخوف، لأن معك يا رب خوفي يزول وإيماني يقوى وتصبح سعادتي سعادة أبدية. ولك المجد الى الأبد. امين


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2801 - 
ما أجمل وما أقوى هذه الكلمات المشجعة والمعزية من فم الرب نفسه: "اذا اجتزت في المياه فانا معك وفي الأنهار فلا تغمرك. اذا مشيت في النار فلا تلذع. واللهيب لا يحرقك. لأني أنا الرب الهك، مخلصك. اذ صرت عزيزا في عيني مكرماً وأنا قد أحببتك. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام الى انقضاء الدهر". ونحن بكل يقين نقول: ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا.


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2802 - 
يارب مع كل نسمة صباح ، نسبحك ، ونطلب منك ان تباركنا وبارك عائلاتنا وبيوتنا واوطاننا، ورافقنا في كل خطوة من خطواتنا. ارشدنا في أشغالنا ، وجهنا ان نظهر صورتك امام الناس باعمالنا. ساعدنا في جميع ظروفنا المادية ، والمعنوية. فيا رب أنت تعلم صعوبات، وظروف كل واحد منا فلا تتركنا نصارع الشدائد لوحدنا. نحن نؤمن أيها الرب يسوع بأنك وحدك القادر أن تملأ أحتياجاتنا فتحنن يا رب واصغ إلى توسلاتنا وأمنح المرضى شفاء ، والفقير مالاً، والجائع طعاماً، والمشرد مسكناً، والخاطىء مغفرة، والعامل نشاطاً، ولأولادنا مستقبلاً زاهراً، والأوطان سلاماً، والحزين فرحاً، و اليائس أملاً. يا رب علمنا أن نسلمك كل أمورنا لتدبرها حسب مشيئتك. لك المجد الى الابد. امين


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2803 - 
سيدي يسوع المسيح، أشكرك لأنك علمتني كيف ألتجئ إليك في وقت الشدة إذ قلت:"ادعوني في وقت الضيق إنقذك فتمجدني." يا رب، انت الرحمة اللامحدودة، وكنز عطفك لا ينتهي، تطلع فينا بنظرة حنان ومحبة، ضاعف في قلبنا أعمال رحمتك، حتى لا يدخل على قلبنا اليأس، رغم التجارب ورغم الصعوبات التي نصطدم فيها بحياتنا، اجعلنا نخضع بثقة تامة لمشيئتك فنسلمك دفة حياتنا بعيون مغمضة وقلب مطمئن. لك المجد الى الابد. امين


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2804 - 
يا رب أعطنا أن نبدأ نهارنا معك. تعالوا إلى يسوع يا جميع المتعبين وهو يريحكم، تعالوا اليه يا جميع المحزونين وهو يفرحكم، أطلبوا رحمته يا جميع المرضى وهو يشفيكم. إلهي الحي القدوس إله الرحمة، أنت هو الذي نلتجىء إليه للسند في لحظات الضعف وعند المرض وفي الأوقات الصعبة. يا رب نطلب منك أن تحول ضعفنا إلى قوة، المعاناة إلى رحمة، الحزن إلى فرح، والألم إلى راحة. إملأنا بالصبر والفرح والسلام. أرجوك الهي، اعطنا الصحة الكاملة، ازل الخوف والشك من قلوبنا بقوة الروح القدس، أعطنا القوة لنحمل صليبنا بطيبة خاطر ونصبر على الاعباء الثقيلة والمحن الكثيرة. ساعدنا أن نموت عن ذاتنا لنحيا فيك. نمجدك أيها الآب السماوي ونشكرك في كل حين . آمين


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2805 - 
يا رب مثلما أضأت الكون بنور الشمس هذا الصباح أضئ قلوبنا بنور حبك. وأجعل صباحنا يحمل بشائر خيرك. ومع نسمات هذا الصباح أنعم علينا بالأمان والسلام  والسعادة. اقبل صلواتنا ورافق خطواتنا وبارك عائلاتنا وكل حياتنا. ألهمنا الى الخير والحق لنسير حسب تعاليمك ووصاياك وان نخضع لمشيئتك في كل شيء ونتوكل عليك ونثبت رجاءنا بك. الهي، اغمر قلوبنا بالإيمان والسلام والاستقرار وانزع عنها كل حزن وأعطنا نعمة الصبر على الشدائد وأحتمال المصاعب والهموم والأحزان لمجد أسمك. أيها الآب السماوي الأزلي القادر على كل شيء، نشكرك ونمجدك ونكرمك الى ابد الابدين. امين


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2806 - 
يا رب ، استجب لصلواتنا  وتضرعاتنا وحقق أمنياتنا ان كانت خيراً لنا، وان لم تكن خير،  فاسعد قلوبنا وحياتنا بما انت تراه خير لنا. امين


----------



## fauzi (1 سبتمبر 2019)

2807 - 
اطلبوا النعمة من الله كل يوم وفي كل لحظة. ادعوه فهو قريب. اطلبوا وانتظروا بثقة استجابة الله لكم، فهو القادر على كل شيء وحده يستطيع أن يفتح لنا أبواباً لا يمكن أن يفتحها أحد سواه. يفتح لنا أبواباً فيها الخير والفرج من حيث لانحتسب ويزيل عنا كل غمّ وضيق وشدّة . وتجد كل أمورك ميسرة، لا يقف أحد في وجهك، وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليك .


----------



## fauzi (24 نوفمبر 2019)

2808 -
يا رب، أجعل مني اداة لسلامك
فأحل المحبة حيث الحقد
وأحل التسامح حيث الاهانة 
وأحل الوفاق حيث الخصام
وأحل حقك حيث الضلال
وأحل الإيمان حيث الشك
وأحل الرجاء حيث اليأس
وأحل نورك حيث الظلام
وأحل الفرح حيث الحزن


----------



## fauzi (24 نوفمبر 2019)

2809 -
يا رب أنت قلت " أطلبوا تجدوا ، أسالوا تعطوا ، اقرعوا يفتح لكم " ها أنا اطلب يا الهي، أن تبارك لنا هذا اليوم واطبع فيه بسمة على كل وجه و فَرح لكل قلب. أعطنا رزقاً صالحاً مباركاً، و شفاء لكل مريض و عزاء لكل حزين . و أنعم على الجميع بالسلام والراحة. اجعلنا يا رب نتكل ونعتمد عليك في كل امور حياتنا ونسلم لك كل ما لنا سواء كان مستقبلنا أو حياتنا أو ارادتنا أو مشاعرنا أو أفكارنا أو أجسادنا أو أنفسنا أو أرواحنا أو قلوبنا فانت ألذي أوصيتنا أن نسلك بحكمة ومحبة. ولك المجد والشكر إلى الأبد . أمين


----------



## fauzi (24 نوفمبر 2019)

["]2810 -
نشكرك يا رب، من أجل يوم جديد صنعته من أجلنا. نشكرك يا رب على كل عطاياك. نشكرك على نورك وشمسك، نشكرك على حنانك وعطفك. أجعل يا رب كل شخص يرى نعمك في حياته ويشكرك عليها. أعطنا أن نفهم حكمتك ونتكل عليك وأن نبتعد عن كل ما لا يرضيك، إذ لانجاح تام، ولاسلام كامل، إلا بتسليم ذاتي تحت تدبير مشيئتك. علمنا أن نقول فى كل شيء: يا أبتاه، ليس كمشيئتي بل كمشيئتك. وكن معنا يا رب الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الداهرين.أمين


----------



## fauzi (24 نوفمبر 2019)

2811 -
وأما منتظروا الرب فيجددون قوة. يرفعون اجنحة كالنسور. يركضون ولا يتعبون يمشون ولا يعيون(أش 40 : 31).. التحدي حقيقي للمؤمن هو الانتظار. إنتظار العمل، إنتظار الشفاء، إنتظار شريك حياة، إنتظار نهاية أمر أو بداية أمر، إنتظار وعد من الرب. ثق أن الله يعلم ما تمر به، هو معك بكل خطوة تخطوها. لن يتركك ضعيفا أو وحيدا أو حزينا أو بحاجة أحد، فقط ضع ثقتك بالله ولن يخذلك. إرفع عينيك من على الظروف وانظر اليه وحده ولا تشك في محبته.
اعطني يا رب أن أؤمن بك الإيمان كله. اعطني أن أحبك وأثق بك في كل شيء، وأؤمن أنك تفعل بي خيراً مهما كانت الدنيا مظلمة أمامي. أنا أعرف أنك صانع الخيرات، وأنك محب، وأنك ترى كل شيء، وقادر على كل شيء. ومع ذلك كثيراً ما أضعف. فأعن ضعف إيماني. لقد آمنت بك يا رب، فزدني ايماناً. لك المجد الأن وكل أوان والى دهر الداهرين. أمين


----------



## fauzi (24 نوفمبر 2019)

2812 - 
ساعدني يا يسوع، دعني اتي اليك بثقة وتواضع قائلاُ: يسوع ساعدني في  حيرتي, وتجاربي, في ساعات الوحدة، القلق والخوف. يسوع ساعدني في الفشل في خططي وفي خيبات الأمل، المشاكل والأحزان, يسوع ساعدني. ربي، اتي امامك بكل إيماني، طالباً منك تعزية في أزمات ومشاكل الحياة، لا تتركني ولا تهملني، إغمرني بحبك وإرحمني. لك المجد الهي إلى الأبد. أمين


----------



## fauzi (18 فبراير 2020)

2813- 
اِبْهَتِي أَيَّتُهَا السَّمَاوَاتُ مِنْ هذَا، وَاقْشَعِرِّي وَتَحَيَّرِي جِدًّا، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. لأَنَّ شَعْبِي عَمِلَ شَرَّيْنِ: تَرَكُونِي أَنَا يَنْبُوعَ الْمِيَاهِ الْحَيَّةِ، لِيَنْقُرُوا لأَنْفُسِهِمْ أَبْآرًا، أَبْآرًا مُشَقَّقَةً لاَ تَضْبُطُ مَاءً. — إرميا 12:2-13

تأملات في آيــة اليوم...

إلى أين تذهب لتروي  عطش روحك؟ انا اعتقد بحزم ان العديد من العادات والخطايا تنتج عن السعى إلى اشياء ترضي هذا العطش في روحنا بطرق اخرى غير السعي لله. هو المصدر الوحيد للراحة الدائمة، الرضا، والاكتفاء. لنسعى إلى الله، عالمين انه فقط هو يستطيع ان يرضي رغبة ارواحنا.

صلاتي

ساعدني يا الله  ان ارى الخداع في كل مصدر خاطئ للرضا لكى ارضي  عطشي  بصورة صحيحة وكاملة فيك. باسم يسوع اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (18 فبراير 2020)

2814-
وَمَزِّقُوا قُلُوبَكُمْ لاَ ثِيَابَكُمْ». وَارْجِعُوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ لأَنَّهُ رَؤُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ، بَطِيءُ الْغَضَبِ وَكَثِيرُ الرَّأْفَةِ وَيَنْدَمُ عَلَى الشَّرِّ. — يوئيل 13:2

تأملات فى آيــة اليوم...

احد اكثر الاشياء المميزة في الله انه كريم جدا ورؤوف. هذا حقيقي  حتى عندما نفسد الأمور. في الواقع، عندما نخطئ، هو يتوق ليغفر ويطهر، وليس ليدين ويعاقب. نعمته تندفع لترحب بندمنا الحقيقي بالغفران ، التطهير، والفداء.

صلاتي

أبي العزيز، عندما اخطئ ساعدني ان ارى خطيتي  كما تراها. ساعد قلبي ان يكسر الخطية عندما اتمرد ضدك. لا اريد ان اصبح بارد ابدا تجاه نعمتك. اريد ان اقدر دوما الثمن العظيم الذي دفعته لتفديني ، وتسامحني ، وتطهرني  بنعمتك. باسم يسوع اصلي . آمين.


----------



## fauzi (23 مارس 2020)

لَمْ تُصِبْكُمْ تَجْرِبَةٌ إِلاَّ بَشَرِيَّةٌ. وَلكِنَّ اللهَ أَمِينٌ، الَّذِي لاَ يَدَعُكُمْ تُجَرَّبُونَ فَوْقَ مَا تَسْتَطِيعُونَ، بَلْ سَيَجْعَلُ مَعَ التَّجْرِبَةِ أَيْضًا الْمَنْفَذَ، لِتَسْتَطِيعُوا أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا. 
( رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 10: 13 )


----------



## fauzi (8 أبريل 2020)

2815 -
من عمق ضعفي ، صرخت الى عمق قوتك يا رب
من عمق عجزي ، صرخت الى عمق قدرتك يا رب
من عمق مشاكلي ، لجأت الى عمق حكمتك يا رب
من عمق احتياجي ، لجأت الى عمق محبتك يا رب
من عمق سقوطي ، لجأت الى عمق مغفرتك يا رب
من عمق الهاوية ، لجأت الى علو سمائك


----------



## fauzi (21 مايو 2020)

2816 - 
كما تريد ان يفعل الناس بك  

وكما تريدون أنْ يفعل النّاسُ بكم افعلوا أنتم أيضاً بهم هكذا” (لوقا 6: 31).
هذه الآية إذا عملنا بها بالفعل سوف نعيش في مجتمع هادئ ينعم بالسلام والأمن فلا أحد يؤذي الآخر أو يسبب له الشر لأنه لا أحد يريد الأذى والشر لنفسه. بكلمات اخرى تقول الآية عامِل الناس كما تريدهم أن يعاملوك. كما تخبرنا الآية عن المحبة العملية، فعلى الأخ أن يحبّ أخيه كنفسه فيطلب له ما يطلبه لنفسه، ويُقدّم له ما يترجّى هو مِن الآخرين أن يقدّموه له، فإذا كنا نحبّ أن يعاملنا الآخرون بالرحمة والشفقة فعلينا أن نعاملهم هكذا أيضاً. وإذا أردت للآخرين أن يسامحوك فعليك أن تسامحهم أنت أوّلاً. تذكر قصة العبد الذي لم يرحم رفيقه العبد واخذه الى السجن بعد ان رحمه سيده بمال كثير. لم يفعل هذا العبد برفيقه ما فعل سيده معه وبذلك خسر الرحمة والنعمة التي كان سيده قد احاطه بها.

فالله عندما يسامحنا ويغفر لنا ذنوبنا وخطايانا تجاهه، يتوقّع منّا نحن أن نسامح الآخرين وننسى لهم زلاتهم وأخطاءهم تجاهنا. صحيح أنّ الله يسامحنا ويحبنا مهما فعلنا، ولكن ليس من المعقول أن تنال غفران الله ومحبته لك وأنت لا تقدّم المحبة والغفران للآخرين. لمن عليك ان تغفر اليوم؟ تأكد انك ان رحمت وسامحت وغفرت فسوف تنال سلام وامان باطني لم تنعم به من قبل.


----------



## fauzi (26 مايو 2020)

2817 - 
مؤيد  بالقوة  للازدهار 

مُبارَكٌ الرَّجُلُ الّذي يتَّكِلُ علَى الرَّبِّ، وكانَ الرَّبُّ مُتَّكلهُ، فإنَّهُ يكونُ كشَجَرَةٍ مَغروسةٍ علَى مياهٍ، وعلَى نهرٍ تمُدُّ أُصولها، ولا ترَى إذا جاءَ الحَرُّ، ويكونُ ورَقُها أخضَرَ، وفي سنَةِ القَحطِ(الجفاف) لا تخافُ(لاتهتم)، ولا تكُفُّ عن الإثمارِ.  17:7-8 
احيانآ يستخدم المؤمنون كلمات معينة ، مثلا تقول لبعض الناس ،،الرب يبارك ،، 
هي تحية لطيفة  ،، وهذا كل مايفكرون فيه ،، ولكنها شيء قوى حقآ إذا فهمت ما تعنيه . ان تتبارك يعني أن تتأيد بالقوة للازدهار ،، فأن تكون مباركا يعني  أن هناك قوة عليك للازدهار والتميز والغلبة والاثمار والانتاجية في كل نواحي  حياتك . 
ولانك مبارك مستحيل ان تهزم أو ان تكون سيء الحظ أنت محمي ومحفوظ بالرب وهذا لا يعني  انك لن تواجه تحديات لكن مهما كانت التحديات والمواجهات ستربح دائما بينما يفشل الاخرون أنت تربح هذه هي حياتك كمسيحي . لقد تأيدت  بقوة  للازدهار في كل شيء وتتعامل بحكمة في شئون الحياة حدث لك هذا عندما نلت (الروح القدس) 
حتى وان وضعت في برية أو أرض عقيمة  ، ستزدهر أيضا ،فالبرية  تتحول الى بستان مثمر ، لانك مبارك الرب ،  عش كل يوم بهذا الادراك .

الطريق the way


----------



## fauzi (1 يونيو 2020)

2818 - 
من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع
هكذا قال السيد المسيح: (من له أذنان للسمع، فليسمع) (مت 13: 43) ذلك لأن هناك من لهم آذان، ولكنهما لا تسمعا. وعن أمثال هؤلاء قال السيد: (لأنهم مبصرين لا يبصرون وسامعين لا يسمعون ولا يفهمون) فقد تمت فيهم نبوة إشعياء القائلة (قلب هذا الشعب قد غَلُظَ. وآذانهم قد ثقل سمعها) (إش 6: 10).
فما السبب في أن هؤلاء لهم آذان ولكنها لا تسمع؟
السبب الأول هو أن قلوبهم قد غلظت، محبتهم قلت..
الذي يحب الله، يحب أن يسمع عنه.والذى يحب الخير يحب أن يسمع عنه. فإن فقد هذا الحب، وانشغل قلبه بمحبة مضادة، فإنه لا يحب أن يسمع عن الله، ولا عن الفضيلة.. يصير السماع ثقيلًا على أذنيه.
وإن قيل له شيء، لا يدخل أذنيه، ولا يدخل فكره ولا قلبه. إنه ليس على مزاجه.. كالشاب الغني (مت 19: 22).
(سامعين لا يسمعون) مثل أهل سادوم، حينما أنذرهم لوط (وكان كمازح في أعين اصهاره) (تك 19: 14). ومثل الابيقوريين والرواقيين الذين كلمهم بولس الرسول، فقالوا: (ترى ماذا يريد هذا المهذار أن يقول؟!) (أع 17: 18).
لعل هذا المثل يذكرنا أن الكبرياء تمنع الأذن من السماع.
(الذات) الـEgo تقف حائلًا دون سماع كلمة الله. هكذا كان كلام السيد المسيح يكشف رياء الكتبة والفريسيين، ويقدم تعليمًا أعلى من تعليمهم، كما كان كلام الرب فيه الروح، بينما كلامهم فيه الحرفية لذلك كانوا لا يريدون أن يسمعوه.
إن العناد أيضًا والتشبث بالرأي، يمنع الأذن من السماع.
مهما كان الرأي قويًا ومقنعًا، فإن الأذن لا تسمعه، مادام الإنسان متشبثًا برأيه. ولذلك فإن بعض كلام المسيح ما كان يرفضون سماعه فحسب، بل كانوا يرفعون الحجارة ليرجموا قائله (يو 10: 31) وكانوا يصفونه بأنه ضال، ومُضِل ومُجَدِّف!! 
الخوف
أيضًا يمنع الأذن من أن تسمعا.
كان بيلاطس يعتقد أن السيد المسيح برئ، بل وأنه بار (مت 27: 24) ومع ذلك منعه الخوف من أن يستفيد من نصيحة زوجته له: (إياك وهذا البار) (مت 27: 19) ولعل الخوف أيضًا منع كثيرًا من ولاة الرومان من الايمان . الخوف سد آذانهم.
ما أجمل قول الرب لتلاميذه الأطهار: (أما أنتم فطوبى لآذانكم لأنها تسمع) (مت 13: 16).
إنها الأذن التي ينبع سماعها من قلب فيه إيمان وتسليم، وفيه حب، وفيه أتضاع قلب لا يعاند ولا يرفض ولا يتشبث بحكمه بشرية وبمعرفة خاصة. وفيه رغبة للسماع مثل مريم اخت مرثا أما النوع المضاد فيرفض كل نصيحة وكل كلمة..! له آذان ولكنها ليست للسمع!
 لأَنَّ قَلْبَ هذَا الشَّعْب قَدْ غَلُظَ، وَآذَانَهُمْ قَدْ ثَقُلَ سَمَاعُهَا. وَغَمَّضُوا عُيُونَهُمْ، لِئَلاَّ يُبْصِرُوا بِعُيُونِهِمْ، وَيَسْمَعُوا بِآذَانِهِمْ، وَيَفْهَمُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ، وَيَرْجِعُوا فَأَشْفِيَهُمْ.متى 13 : 15

الطريق The way


----------



## fauzi (6 أغسطس 2020)

2819 - 
( التجارب ومفاجآت الصلاة )
=============
تأتي التجارب بمفآجات ....وتأتى الصلاة بإستجابات !!!.....تغلق التجارب أبواب أمامنا ....وتفتح الصلاة أبواب السماء !!!.....قوة التجارب شديدة ....وتأثير الصلاة أشد !!! ....تحني التجارب نفوسنا ...وترفع الصلاة رؤوسنا !!!.....لغه التجارب هي كلمة "استحالة " ....والصلاة لا تعرف كلمة "مستحيل" !!!..فأدخل مخدعك وأغلق أبوابك ...واحني  ركبتيك وأسكب قلبك ....قل له " أنا منتظرك ولا سواك ..منتظر يدك القديرة وذراعك الممدودة ... منتظرك تعبر بي هذه الازمة  بسلام " ...وثق تماما ً أن رجاءك في الرب لن يخيب أبداً ..........


----------



## akmal lotfy (25 مارس 2022)

fauzi قال:


> *تأملات وحكم
> 
> 
> 1 -الايمان القوي
> ...


ربنا يبارك حياتك موضوع كله تعزية


----------



## fauzi (25 نوفمبر 2022)

لا تنظر الى مخاوفك.. مرضك.. ضيقك.. مشاكلك، لأنك ستضعف وستخاف. ولكن أنظر اليه، ثبت نظرك عليه، وإرمي ضعفك وحملك عليه، وصدق وعوده و كلامه واسمع صوته وهو يقول:"ثقوا، أنا هو، لا تخافوا". فالإنسان المؤمن لا يخاف . الإيمان يحرر الإنسان من الخوف من العالم، والخوف من المرض، والخوف من الموت، والخوف من الآلام والضيقات، والخوف من البشر وما يفعلون. فلنصرخ مع القديس بطرس "نجنا يا رب".


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين نجنا يارب* 
*الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## fauzi (30 نوفمبر 2022)

مع بداية يومك وأسبوعك ربما تواجه بعض المصاعب. تذكر دائماً حتى وان تكون في وسط العاصفة بأن تطلب سلام الله الذي يفوق كل العقول. وهو السلام الوحيد الذي يملأ قلبك وفكرك وحياتك ويحفظك في دخولك وخروجك من الان والى الأبد.  فإذا استيقظت في هذا الصباح وشعرت بالخوف أو القلق فلا تستسلم لهذه المشاعر . أبداً يومك مسبحاً مرنماً باسم الرب يسوع  قائلا ً: باركني يا رب في هذا اليوم، رافقني فمعك أجد الأمان والطمأنينة وراحة قلبي ساعدني وأنر طريقي ويسر امري بحسب مشيئتك . المجد لك يا رب امين


----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2022)

_*امين يارب
انت معنا لانخاف شيئا
الرب يبارك خدمتك* _


----------



## fauzi (24 ديسمبر 2022)

إنَّ الله يقترب منك هذه الليلة لأنه يهتمُّ بك. ومن المذود، كغذاء لحياتكَ، يقول لكَ: "إذا شعرتَ أن الأحداث تُرهِقُكَ، وإذا كان شعوركَ بالذنب وبالعجز يلتهِمُكَ، إذا كنت جائعًا للعدالة، أنا الله معكَ".

البابا فرنسيس
٢٥/١٢/٢٠٢٢


----------

